# Official Logitech Harmony One thread



## joe221

Well I may be jumping the gun, but I know right now, I WANT ONE. By it's look it should be a replacement for the 880, with a small touch screen so 1000 envier's can have some touching fun too!


I can't wait! Hoping this turns into a thread full of happy owners. Right now ... Let The Drooling Begin!


Update: I have one now and it's da bomb! Make sure you visit the IconHarmony website and partake in the wonder of the icons! See the links below.


From Logitech's site:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../3898&cl=us,en 

http://assets.logitech.com/logitechp...node&node=1782 


PC Mag Review:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2704,2243870,00.asp 


IT Wire Review:
http://www.itwire.com/index.php?opti...967&Itemid=532 


CNet Review:
http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-contr...?tag=cnetfd.mt 


About.com Review:
http://hometheater.about.com/od/audi...onyoneshrt.htm 


Extreme Tech Review:
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...039TX1K0000564 


PC World Review:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,142919/article.html 


I4U News Review:
http://www.i4u.com/full-review-364.html 


AVS' own Ara & Braden weigh in:
http://www.htguys.com/archive/2008/March14.html 


The New York Times:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/te...yt&oref=slogin 





*USER UPDATES & OTHER CONTRIBUTIONS:*


>>>> squareeyes' Awesome & Unbelievable icons and graphics:


----------



## Sy-

Looks cool..... Kinda like a 550 on top and a rounded 880 on the bottom.... i hope they actually spent time on the ergonomics like they say cause my 890s are a pain to operate sometimes. I hope they don't forget to include z-wave like they did with the 1000!


----------



## Nasty N8

I knew they were about to update the lineup as a local dealer has none in stock and some fishy info on new part #ers. He did not know what they were planning but it was something. He said we have to wait for CES.


Nate


----------



## mzupeman

I don't think a touch screen for that type of remote is practical. It looks and sounds promising. But the big difference between a lot of these harmony remotes, are just the bells and whistles. There are some other differences and the more you spend the more customizable you can probably make things with how they look on your remote menu screen and such but... all these remotes will do what you want it to. It's just a matter of personal taste, and if you can/want to afford a remote that's really pricey. I have the 670 and it works pretty damn good with my DVR, HD-DVD player, Onkyo reciever, and my HDTV. All I need it to do! Of course, I know, different strokes from different folks, and this of course is just a matter of personal opinion. I do think that the 880 is a fantastic remote too, just out of my price range. But if you want to spend more money than the 880, why not just go for the real touch screen experience?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mzupeman* /forum/post/12674138
> 
> 
> I don't think a touch screen for that type of remote is practical. It looks and sounds promising. But the big difference between a lot of these harmony remotes, are just the bells and whistles. There are some other differences and the more you spend the more customizable you can probably make things with how they look on your remote menu screen and such but... all these remotes will do what you want it to. It's just a matter of personal taste, and if you can/want to afford a remote that's really pricey. I have the 670 and it works pretty damn good with my DVR, HD-DVD player, Onkyo reciever, and my HDTV. All I need it to do! Of course, I know, different strokes from different folks, and this of course is just a matter of personal opinion. I do think that the 880 is a fantastic remote too, just out of my price range. But if you want to spend more money than the 880, why not just go for the real touch screen experience?



I disagree. Having the 880 and using the "Favorites" feature, being able to touch the logo icon instead of the little side button would be a marked improvement. I also think the redesign of the buttons (the picture in the CES magazine is better than my scan) is sorely needed in the 880 type remote. I figure (and I could be wrong) that this will replace the 880/890 and hit the $250 list of the 880 and be a great replacement. I'm also going to theorize that the name "One" is not a coincidence. It is a rethinking of their remotes and a new (third) beginning. Here's hoping for a new improved software interface too.


----------



## mzupeman

If they end up replacing the 880 with this and they have the same $250 price tag, then I take back what I said. I don't think they'll do that but here's hoping they do.


I mean again, I love the models that are pricier than my 670, I just can't justify spending that much on replacing four other remotes. $250 wouldn't be bad for a touch screen remote though. As I said, different strokes for different folks


----------



## joe221

Another sign is the ever dropping price of the 880. Check Techbargains.com for the latest deal from Dell!

Can we say ... inventory clearance?


----------



## asnpcwiz

I had a touch screen remote before and will probably never go back to it. I like to be able to use commands on my remote without having to look at it. Touch screens are impossible to tell where your hand is and what action you are about to press. I hope they bring more to the product than just touch screen.


----------



## KRiS1

Looks nice, just saw it in the CE vision magazine and came here to look for more info.


----------



## thebard

Color photo & blurb here:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/cea/...=66&qs=harmony


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/12689977
> 
> 
> Color photo & blurb here:
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/cea/...=66&qs=harmony





That's the magazine I copied from. Cool.


----------



## raghu1111

Logitech link : http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../3898&cl=us,en


----------



## bfdtv

High resolution pictures available for download here:

http://assets.logitech.com/logitechp...node&node=1782


----------



## joe221

According to their info sheet the One was introduced last year!!









Ya'd think we'd have known about it!? HA!


==============

Title: Harmony One Date of Release: Jan 5, 2007


----------



## bfdtv

Based on the high-resolution pictures, it looks like Logitech Harmony finally got their act together on button feel and button layout.


Check out the pictures at Engadget below (click pic):


----------



## jagouar

dang.... i wish i was going to ces so i could hold it to see how it feels in the hand. might have to upgrade my 880 for this.


----------



## Sy-

I can't find anything on the website about RF or Z-Wave!


----------



## thebard

It certainly looks like a more ergonomic button layout... I'd still like to hear some first-hand feedback about tactile response, though.


Also, while the touch screen is nice, it looks like it limits the number of activities/soft buttons you can display at once.


----------



## bfdtv

Quotes from PC Magazine review :



> Quote:
> The welcome replacement to the excellent 880 keeps everything we loved (easy remote programming via computer software, ability to control multiple components/inputs with one button, and a color LCD display) and fixes the 880's biggest problem: button shape and placement. Logitech has completely revamped the keys by making them larger and easier to use, and the remote feels more comfortable in your hand.





> Quote:
> Button size and placement on the Harmony One is its biggest selling point for those looking to upgrade. The 880 features buttons that are obviously shaped to fit on the remote, not to be comfortable for the fingers pushing the buttons. Some are so small as to be almost unusable for those with chunky digits. The frequently used volume and channel buttons are long but extremely narrow. The Harmony One throws away these hard-to-use keys in favor of large, easy-to-push rectangular and square ones with rounded soft edges. (Check out the slide show for button comparisons.)
> 
> 
> The Harmony One's new touch-screen LCD is so much sharper and brighter (220 by 176 pixels) that it makes the 880's LCD (160 by128 pixels) look like an old Casio wristwatch...





> Quote:
> Ultimately, the superb setup software and a newly overhauled, more comfortable design, along with a cool, new touch-screen LCD, make the Logitech Harmony One the best remote control for the money, and our Editors' Choice.



Harmony One vs. Harmony 880










Harmony 720 vs Harmony One


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sy-* /forum/post/12703332
> 
> 
> I can't find anything on the website about RF or Z-Wave!




I guess I'll have to wait for the Harmony Two since I can't live without RF.


----------



## joe221

Now my big question that no one has addressed yet. How many "Favorites" can it hold? I see it can show 6 at a time, but how many screens? Given the hi-res screen I'm also wondering if you can choose how many to display at a time? It'd be nice if the manual pdf was up too! I put my order in with my friend who's going to CES, maybe they'll do a "show special" I got my 676 there a few years ago like that!


----------



## ALLIK

I can't wait!


----------



## bonscott87

Awesome. I've been looking to replace my old MX-700 and have been researching up the MX-810 but now this comes along and I actually like the key layout better. I may just hold off and see how the One comes along after release and pick one up, so to speak.


----------



## dsurkin

What about the List-A-B-C buttons used by Scientific Atlanta's SA8300HD cable STB/DVR?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsurkin* /forum/post/12719181
> 
> 
> What about the List-A-B-C buttons used by Scientific Atlanta's SA8300HD cable STB/DVR?



You'd make a soft key just like on the 880.


----------



## sanderdvd

I was hoping for BT compatibility for the PS3. So we ll just have to wait some more....... Maybe the Logitech Harmony TWO


----------



## JLS24

I have question on these. Ive owned on older harmony remote before, but on this one Im wondering in Instead of "Play DVD" I could have 2:


Play Blu-Ray

Play DVD


The reason I ask is that I think I might get an Oppo to do my standard DVD playing. I see from the pictures that it has an Xbox 360 controller, so I was thinking maybe I could put I Blu-ray logo on there if if were possible to have 2 "play DVD" functions. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12720229
> 
> 
> I have question on these. Ive owned on older harmony remote before, but on this one Im wondering in Instead of "Play DVD" I could have 2:
> 
> 
> Play Blu-Ray
> 
> Play DVD
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I think I might get an Oppo to do my standard DVD playing. I see from the pictures that it has an Xbox 360 controller, so I was thinking maybe I could put I Blu-ray logo on there if if were possible to have 2 "play DVD" functions. Thanks for any help.



On the 880 you can already rename the commands as you wish. However, I don't know about changing the pictures.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12719699
> 
> 
> I was hoping for BT compatibility for the PS3. So we ll just have to wait some more....... Maybe the Logitech Harmony TWO



Same here, was really hoping Logitech would come out with a BT enabled Harmony this year, guess not...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsurkin* /forum/post/12719181
> 
> 
> What about the List-A-B-C buttons used by Scientific Atlanta's SA8300HD cable STB/DVR?



One of the picture groups above had the ABC buttons as graphical images in the LCD.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12719699
> 
> 
> I was hoping for BT compatibility for the PS3. So we ll just have to wait some more....... Maybe the Logitech Harmony TWO



Not likely as it's the anomaly, more likely Sony releases an IR mod for it. I think there is a third party IR adapter??


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12720229
> 
> 
> I have question on these. Ive owned on older harmony remote before, but on this one Im wondering in Instead of "Play DVD" I could have 2:
> 
> 
> Play Blu-Ray
> 
> Play DVD
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I think I might get an Oppo to do my standard DVD playing. I see from the pictures that it has an Xbox 360 controller, so I was thinking maybe I could put I Blu-ray logo on there if if were possible to have 2 "play DVD" functions. Thanks for any help.



Why not, that's exactly what a Harmony does? The Logo add on maybe maybe not.


----------



## bfdtv

Here's a picture Harmony One that shows a "Play game" activity. With the Harmony One and the new Harmony v7.4 software, you are no longer limited to text for the LCD functions -- there are a variety of image buttons to choose from.









Source .


I've received conflicting information on whether you can upload your own 75x44 images to use as function buttons in activities and devices. I was first told that you can't, that it would come with a future software release, but now I was just told you could. Need more information on that.


----------



## amorenod

Cool, no more Triangle and Square labels


----------



## dsurkin

In the picture posted by bfdtv, it appears that the touch screen allows up to 6 soft buttons at a time (earlier photos only showed 3 soft buttons). That makes the device more attractive to me.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsurkin* /forum/post/12749880
> 
> 
> In the picture posted by bfdtv, it appears that the touch screen allows up to 6 soft buttons at a time (earlier photos only showed 3 soft buttons). That makes the device more attractive to me.



There are six soft buttons per activity. With favorites, six channel logos are also displayed at once. You can upload your own 75x44 channel logos -- significantly higher resolution than supported by the Harmony 720/880.


That said, there are some reports that the main activity screen is limited to three activities -- Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc -- per page. I am waiting for a response to confirm that. Of course, you can define the order you want activities to appear on the LCD.


----------



## newfmp3

NO RF = no point. There for a second I thought I had found the perfect remote, but they missed the point completely if there is no rf


----------



## mslide

Really? Logitech makes a remote called the "One" and doesn't include RF (or bluetooth, zwave, wifi, etc)? It's garbage. My power on macro takes anywhere from 7 to 12 seconds, depending on what I want to do. Who wants to have to point the remote at all of their devices for that long? I'll stick with URC. Granted, I do like the layout.


----------



## newfmp3

i don't see any mention of rf anywhere, so I'm assuming they'll just release a Harmony 2 that is the same thing, maybe a different color,add RF and 150.00 to the price.


Seriously, no remote these days should be without RF.


...and the lithium battery, which is usually a good thing, screws me again too. I use the Next Gen Home products battery system that attaches the IR repeated to the AA or AAA battery in remotes. So, guess I'll stick with my 550 for a while longer still.


If that was RF, I'd order one tomorrow


----------



## jagouar

dang.... i would love to get a media center green orb button to use for it. (its one thing i really dont like about the current ones is not being able to have icons to make certain buttons on the lcd stand out)


----------



## joe221

Still no report anywhere on how many favorites per activity!? Or how many custom buttons per Activity either??


----------



## bonscott87

As for RF, heck, I have 3 DirecTV receivers, DVD player, A/V reciever, FTA receiver and TV all in my home theater and *I* don't use RF. So lack of RF doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## allsop4now




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mslide* /forum/post/12751073
> 
> 
> Really? Logitech makes a remote called the "One" and doesn't include RF (or bluetooth, zwave, wifi, etc)? It's garbage. My power on macro takes anywhere from 7 to 12 seconds, depending on what I want to do. Who wants to have to point the remote at all of their devices for that long? I'll stick with URC. Granted, I do like the layout.



I certainly would not trade my 895 (EU version of 890) for the 885 or any non-RF remote.


----------



## Crazytrekker

I currently have an 885 and I like the look of this "One" a lot. The only slight reservation I have is that it looks like a SERIOUS fingerprint magnet which is a bit silly for something designed to be touched a lot - but that's a minor detail compared to the MUCH improved button layout.


One question:


These buttons look rubber, are they? I really don't like the noisy "click" buttons on the 885 and would be delighted if they've gone for a more discreet push-button rubber style on this new one.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crazytrekker* /forum/post/12755362
> 
> 
> I currently have an 885 and I like the look of this "One" a lot. The only slight reservation I have is that it looks like a SERIOUS fingerprint magnet which is a bit silly for something designed to be touched a lot - but that's a minor detail compared to the MUCH improved button layout.
> 
> 
> One question:
> 
> 
> These buttons look rubber, are they? I really don't like the noisy "click" buttons on the 885 and would be delighted if they've gone for a more discreet push-button rubber style on this new one.



They are not "clicking" buttons like the 880. From what I understand, the buttons stick out more and they depress further, with less effort.


A few CES attendees compared the buttons to the MX500/MX700/MX850 series remotes. I don't know if that is an exaggeration, but the fact that people would even compare them to a MX remote tells me that Harmony has significantly improved the feel of their buttons.


----------



## joe221

A friend of mine who saw the One at CES called it "cheap". I asked him if the LCD was live and he said no. I assume he was holding a mockup and not a working model. I've yet to read one reviewer call it cheap feeling. So a BIG grain of salt.


----------



## HDKing

Meh, my 880 does a fine job.


----------



## substance12

can anyone comment on the responsiveness of the touchscreen? I've never used a touch screen remote so I'm not aware of any bugs or qwirks associated with them.


----------



## Babaganoosh

Does this thing have a better charger than the 880? That might make me switch.


----------



## substance12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12766897
> 
> 
> Does this thing have a better charger than the 880? That might make me switch.



what's wrong with the 880 charger?


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *substance12* /forum/post/12766932
> 
> 
> what's wrong with the 880 charger?



The remote can be jostled loose too easily. Sometimes the remote won't make contact.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12766962
> 
> 
> The remote can be jostled loose too easily. Sometimes the remote won't make contact.



Call tech support, tell them of your problems and see if they send you the new magnetic base!

My 880 was almost two years old when they REPLACED it, free. So I'd take the warranty length as a suggestion and call and ask nicely for help.


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12768150
> 
> 
> Call tech support, tell them of your problems and see if they send you the new magnetic base!



In order: I did, I did, and they did.







So we'll see how long *this* one lasts.


Another thing: What's this I hear about a version 7.4 of the software? The latest version they have on their website is 7.3.2.5.


----------



## mhornet

According to a post in Logitech's Harmony forum, 7.4 will be shipping with the Harmony One and should be available for download in February. 7.4 also brings full Leopard support.


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhornet* /forum/post/12769292
> 
> 
> 7.4 also brings full Leopard support.



About bloody time.










Another thing: Logitech used to have a web site you could go to where you could configure the Harmony (you didn't have to use their software). I can't seem to find it though. What happened to it? Anyone remember the address?


----------



## substance12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12770940
> 
> 
> About bloody time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing: Logitech used to have a web site you could go to where you could configure the Harmony (you didn't have to use their software). I can't seem to find it though. What happened to it? Anyone remember the address?


 http://members.harmonyremote.com


----------



## kjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sy-* /forum/post/12664484
> 
> 
> Looks cool..... Kinda like a 550 on top and a rounded 880 on the bottom.... i hope they actually spent time on the ergonomics like they say cause my 890s are a pain to operate sometimes. I hope they don't forget to include z-wave like they did with the 1000!



No Z-Wave or RF.


----------



## Freakfreak

I got lucky and got my hands on the Harmony One two days ago (so stupid but I could have had it weeks earlier ) and so far it is GREAT!!!! no more crashing H1000... no more looking at the LCD "all the time"

My comments so far:

- The desktop software that came with the remote is 7.4 (whereas the latest download is 7.3.2)

- Firmware version is 2.3 for reference

- Documentation indicates Mac and Vista compatibility (I installed onto my trusted XP)

- I was forced to create a new account during the S/W installation but then I logged out and back in with my old account info and simply replace my remote and everything worked

- Favorite Channel Icons now support larger res of 75x44 pixels

- Took over my old background but the new desktop S/W lacks the interface to allow me to change it?

- LCD quality is significantly better than the 880 (or at least my first batch 880) but not quite as good as the H1000

- BTW for those who always complained.... do you see the clock in the upper right corner









- The contact of the remote to the charger is much better and consistent

- I certainly agree with the PCMag review and love the unit so far

- Also no more reaching for my knife to gain access to the USB port like on the H1000

- LCD is bright enough in most conditions I had it in. It does look weired at times and simply does not look as good as the 1000.

- I have not seen any interface to upload custom buttons for commands nor activities yet (still hoping they will show up with finally option to create custom themes) but they do display the icon/image in the interface now besides the selection interface just there is no upload link

- Custom buttons definetely only have 6 per page and for activities there are only 3 but I would not want to see more (the 880 had buttons besides the LCD to allow for smaller icons) With this being a small touchscreen I find myself lacking the confidence of a 100% hit with my chubby fingers at times.

- the touchscreen is very sensitive so I find myself pressing it in error at times but mostly only the lower buttons for commands, favorite and device so no harm done

- with the 880 before and you can't feel your way around it at all but this one I think will do well, especially since they have attempted to design a few of them with different depth and shape. but I am not used to it yet so we will see

- I have not had my 670 I think for a long time so I can't remember if I would prefer the rubbery feel but the buttons on this are easy to press but not too easy to be accidentally triggered (except for the touch screen).

- I can feel and hear the clicking on the buttons but no cause for carpal tunnel syndrom

- overall it is very light but still feels solid but maybe because it's new and shiny and the touchscreen being so sensitive I find myself being very careful about handeling this unit so it is not quite as comfortable as it could be but maybe that will change ones I dropped it a few times. Certainly the remote and the buttons don't creak like the 520/570? I think I had for a real short time

- Battery life is definetely improved as it is still running since Sunday (4 days now) from it's first charge and indicating 2/3 capacity still!!

- the tilt sensor to activate the remote from standby is not as responsive as previous models

- There is a white light on the charger top and you can set it to two different levels of bright or turn it off all together.. pretty cool

- oh the soft buttons around the LCD lights up in orange when you switch to Device mode









- I did not go through the manual or the interface in detail but I did see some form of a transmitter/receiver looking thing on the lower end when I remove my battery cover and I think I do recall seeing learn label somewhere

- funny thing, like the remote is taunting me but when programming the PS3 it knows that it will not work with it as PS3 is BT but it still displays a bunch of buttons in the LCD


In all honesty ever since I upgraded from my 670 I have not been able to be truly "happy" with the usibility and feel of the remote no matter what fanciness LGT has added but I truly believe this is as of yet the closest thing to it. If I could get this design and feel, skip the touchscreen somehow and gain the confidence that it is rocksolid as the old designs it would certainly surpass the 670. In it's current form I would say it comes close enough and is a needed replacement for anything newer than the 670


















Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-01-10









Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-01-10


----------



## bfdtv

The user above also posted this pic elsehwere:











Can't upload your own images in v7.4. Maybe in v7.5...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12719699
> 
> 
> I was hoping for BT compatibility for the PS3. So we ll just have to wait some more....... Maybe the Logitech Harmony TWO



This should help, reviews are good...

www.amazon.com 


search for *PlayStation 3 Blu Wave Remote


AVS wouldn't let me link this?
*


----------



## Truckondo

This one is works well and is cleaner looking. There are threads all over this site mentioning it too.

http://schmartz.com/main.sc


----------



## PerfnRestore

Freak

Where did you get yours....

Anyone know if they are out there yet? and where?


Bob


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfnRestore* /forum/post/12775955
> 
> 
> Freak
> 
> Where did you get yours....
> 
> Anyone know if they are out there yet? and where?
> 
> 
> Bob



It should not be available yet. I think I got the European or Asian unit since the plug is of that type. Got it from a friend but don't want to get him in trouble


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12774542
> 
> 
> The user above also posted this pic elsehwere:



I have only an 880, but I would very much appreciate it if I could put those A, B and C labels onto the appropriate keys, as is being done in that screenshot. I hope those don't require a Harmony One to do it.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12803618
> 
> 
> I have only an 880, but I would very much appreciate it if I could put those A, B and C labels onto the appropriate keys, as is being done in that screenshot. I hope those don't require a Harmony One to do it.



I updated my H1000 few weeks back having the same devices and the three colored shaped labels showed up there as well for my SA 8300HD though they were faded out and non functional 
 


But when I tested two other devices for fellow forum members for the four colored buttons they only showed up as text lables so I think it is a matter of whether someone in LGT has updated their database or not


----------



## Babaganoosh

^ What version of software are you using, *Freakfreak*?


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12803784
> 
> 
> ^ What version of software are you using, *Freakfreak*?



That was before I got the One so I was still using 7.3.2 on my laptop

BTW The colored labeled buttons show up only under the activity but not under the device!!!


----------



## Babaganoosh

I can't get those colored labels for A, B, C to come up in the software, so I guess this requires a 1000 remote then.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12805814
> 
> 
> I can't get those colored labels for A, B, C to come up in the software, so I guess this requires a 1000 remote then.



Did you check your active buttons? As it turns out those fancy buttons only show up in my watch TV activity additonal buttons but under the actual SA 8500HD device they only show up as A, B, C labels !!


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12810409
> 
> 
> Did you check your active buttons? As it turns out those fancy buttons only show up in my watch TV activity additonal buttons but under the actual SA 8500HD device they only show up as A, B, C labels !!



The fancy labels don't show up anywhere in the remote or the software.


----------



## Dabloopy

Until they come up with a harmony remote that is both IR and Bluetooth, I will never upgrade from my Harmony 550. It's so annoying that I can't control my PS3 (which I use as my Blu-Ray player.


----------



## joe221

While talking to a Harmony tech today, I asked about the One's "favorite" capability. She thinks it can do about 24, or 4 pages of 6 each. I'd be happy with that. I hope we can get confirmation somewhere.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12857603
> 
> 
> While talking to a Harmony tech today, I asked about the One's "favorite" capability. She thinks it can do about 24, or 4 pages of 6 each. I'd be happy with that. I hope we can get confirmation somewhere.



Can/will you talk with her again and ask:


1) When will it be released? (I know it is late January/early February, but can we get a more specific date since we're so close?)


2) Are they aware of the demand for and/or considering a firmware change to allow for six activities on each page instead of 3? The screen allows for 6 touches per page in other functions, so why limit it to 3 for activities?


I'm sure many of us here would really appreciate you asking if you have access to a Harmony representative. Thanks!


----------



## girdnerg

I am also very interested in those questions, especially #1.


I have until 1-31-08 to refund my 880. While I love the functionality of the 880, I'm having a hard time getting used to the small buttons. I really thought I would get them memorized and be able to work my most commonly used buttons by feal, but that just isn't happening.


Except for loosing some space on the screen, I think I would like the ONE better.


Rob


----------



## dtokarz

Well, Best Buy has it on their website now. It says its backordered and will arrive some time between 2/5 and 2/19 if you order it online. It doesn't appear available in any of the stores near me. I guess this means it should be pretty close to being released.


----------



## Ethek

How does the 'ONE' feel to handle? I like my 670 but there is something about it that leaves the feel of the remote lacking. I think it would do well with a rubberized backing so it did not feel on the verge of slipping out of control. Also just a tad more weight on the front end would be nice. Any one able to comment ?


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12818085
> 
> 
> The fancy labels don't show up anywhere in the remote or the software.



Not sure but in case the fancy buttons did come only with the latest desktop s/w 7.4 here it is
http://rapidshare.com/files/85064974...y_7.4.rar.html 


Ethek:

not sure why you would want the remote front heavy but well it is the opposite as the battery is at the opposite end but I actually prefer it that way


----------



## slumpey326

I just downloaded s/w 7.4 but I cant see the a,b,c labels anywhere. Do the only work with the 1000 & one remote, or will they work with the 550 also.


----------



## Freakfreak

As mentioned before and visible in the picture higher up...

The fancy buttons ONLY show up in that screen. It will not show up under devices but ONLY in the Activity settings under additional buttons.

It will only show the fancy stuff if you actually typed in "A", "B" and "C". I assume the activity must actually be calling for the device that has those buttons.

More pictures can be found here:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ead.cgi?6349,1


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12901771
> 
> 
> I just downloaded s/w 7.4 but I cant see the a,b,c labels anywhere. Do the only work with the 1000 & one remote, or will they work with the 550 also.


----------



## slumpey326

thanks freakfreak


----------



## balpers

I am salivating over the thought of getting the new Harmony One. If Bush and congress get their stimulus act together, I will have one.


One question: Will it be possible to clone my 880 commands to the Harmony One? If so, is it really as simple as clicking "Replace Remote"?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/12907911
> 
> 
> I am salivating over the thought of getting the new Harmony One. If Bush and congress get their stimulus act together, I will have one.
> 
> 
> One question: Will it be possible to clone my 880 commands to the Harmony One? If so, is it really as simple as clicking "Replace Remote"?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



It was almost as simple as that the 7.4 that came with mine insisted on me creating a new profile so I had no choice but to create one first and then restart the program only to log in with my old account and replace the remote. All went well from there. BTW if you are keeping both remotes you will need sperate profiles for seperate remotes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12906768
> 
> 
> thanks freakfreak



did it work for you? did you end up finding the fnacy buttons?


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12908051
> 
> 
> It was almost as simple as that the 7.4 that came with mine insisted on me creating a new profile so I had no choice but to create one first and then restart the program only to log in with my old account and replace the remote. All went well from there. BTW if you are keeping both remotes you will need sperate profiles for seperate remotes.



Wonderful! I am now in full salivation mode.


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## yngdiego

Any idea on what retailer will first get the Harmony One? I have one on back order with Amazon and B&H and saw that Best Buy and Buy.com both allow pre-orders. BB seemed to indicate they expected stock in the next 1-2 weeks, but I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## swoodall

Does anyone know the official release date? I saw on Best Buy's web site that they were expecting it to arrive Jan 25-30. Has anyone seen any official announcements (or unofficial, besides BB)?


----------



## scottb01

Ordered mine from Bestbuy.com on 1/22 with express delivery and recieved on 1/23. They did and possibly do still have some in stock.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottb01* /forum/post/12916671
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from Bestbuy.com on 1/22 with express delivery and recieved on 1/23. They did and possibly do still have some in stock.



I'd get it from BB, but I don't want to pay tax and shipping. Hopefully Amazon or B&H Photo will ship soon.


----------



## sholmes

Does anybody here have experience with Amazon pre-orders? I placed a pre-order for the Harmony One on Monday (1/21) and the status page says "Estimated Ship Date: March 25, 2008."


Does anyone else have this also for their pre-order? Is it just a wild guess by Amazon on the overall release date because the product is not yet released? Or does it mean that, based on the number of pre-orders, they estimate being able to fill my specific order on March 25?


Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sholmes* /forum/post/12917829
> 
> 
> Does anybody here have experience with Amazon pre-orders? I placed a pre-order for the Harmony One on Monday (1/21) and the status page says "Estimated Ship Date: March 25, 2008."
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this also for their pre-order? Is it just a wild guess by Amazon on the overall release date because the product is not yet released? Or does it mean that, based on the number of pre-orders, they estimate being able to fill my specific order on March 25?



If you would like the remote asap, I would cancel your order. Best Buy will receive stock weeks before Amazon. The Harmony One should be at Best Buy retail stores within two weeks.


At least for now, there is no reason to order from Amazon, as they are charging full MSRP. At Best Buy, use this 10% off coupon plus any Rewards coupons that you have.


If you are willing to wait until late March or April, I'm sure Amazon will have a cheaper price. Amazon always charges more for preorders than they do shipping product.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12920066
> 
> 
> If you would like the remote asap, I would cancel your order. Best Buy will receive stock weeks before Amazon. The Harmony One should be at Best Buy retail stores within two weeks.
> 
> 
> At least for now, there is no reason to order from Amazon, as they are charging full MSRP. At Best Buy, use this 10% off coupon plus any Rewards coupons that you have.
> 
> 
> If you are willing to wait until late March or April, I'm sure Amazon will have a cheaper price. Amazon always charges more for preorders than they do shipping product.



Doesn't look like I can use the 10% off for online orders? Don't think the stores have the Harmony One in-stock yet. But thanks for the heads up on the coupon though!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottb01* /forum/post/12916671
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from Bestbuy.com on 1/22 with express delivery and recieved on 1/23. They did and possibly do still have some in stock.



How do you like it? Details if you don't mind.


Rob


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12921172
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like I can use the 10% off for online orders? Don't think the stores have the Harmony One in-stock yet. But thanks for the heads up on the coupon though!



A number of Best Buy stores now have the Harmony One in stock. Most stores should have it by this time next week.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12925006
> 
> 
> A number of Best Buy stores now have the Harmony One in stock. Most stores should have it by this time next week.



You are right! Called two stores...of course the closest doesn't have it, but the one 10 miles away has 13 in stock. So I'll swing by with the 10% off coupon and get it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## studmuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12925382
> 
> 
> You are right! Called two stores...of course the closest doesn't have it, but the one 10 miles away has 13 in stock. So I'll swing by with the 10% off coupon and get it. Thanks for the tip!



Nothing here iat the Appleton, WI BB. Had the sales person check the computer. He said estimated arrival was Mid February. I would pre-order it but then I figure it will be in stores and I'll be sitting waiting for it to ship.


----------



## BBBoT

I'm not holding my breath here on the East Coast. I'll scope out the local BB's this weekend in hopes of finding it. I tried pre-ordering it online but there must be an issue with the website. It won't allow me to get past the billing address screen if I'm logged in, but if I enter it as new customer without logging in I get all the way top the final screen, but then "unable to update order".


----------



## Ethek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ethek* /forum/post/12884068
> 
> 
> How does the 'ONE' feel to handle? I like my 670 but there is something about it that leaves the feel of the remote lacking. I think it would do well with a rubberized backing so it did not feel on the verge of slipping out of control. Also just a tad more weight on the front end would be nice. Any one able to comment ?



For anyone that has the remote how would you comment on this? Thanks!


----------



## silkd

So is it confirmed; no rf / z-wave?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silkd* /forum/post/12930463
> 
> 
> So is it confirmed; no rf / z-wave?



That's correct. A RF version is in the works [for more money] later this year.


----------



## mrmonisimo

couple questions:


1. Does the screen have a lock on it like a cell phone so you don't hit an activity by accident?


2. Do the rest of the buttons on the remote glow?


thanks


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottb01* /forum/post/12916671
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from Bestbuy.com on 1/22 with express delivery and recieved on 1/23. They did and possibly do still have some in stock.



Lucky you! I'm jealous










BB sent me an email saying it's been backordered with delivery 1-2 weeks out. Anyone else get one?


Guess I'll have to start calling local stores to see if anyones got one yet.


----------



## BBBoT

I was in luck! The Golden Ring BB here in Baltimore was just pulling them off the truck when I stopped on my way home. I was also able to use the 12% RZ coupon I got in the mail this week


----------



## chop69

I posted this over at Remote Central but I figure a cross post won't hurt:


I just picked up my One from Best Buy. As others have said, it says coming soon, but mine had just gotten theirs today. I'm coming from an 880.


First impressions are good, the touch screen is very sharp and easy to use. When you have more than one page, a small arrow on the sides. Also there are two buttons on the bottom of the screen. If you are in an activity, the right button is the device list, and vice versa. All the buttons are 2x3 including favorites, and you can have 4 pages for 24 total favorites. (Side note about favorites, the desktop software now has built in icons for Fox stations. It may have been this way for a while, but first time I have noticed it.) As for everyones favorite topic of colored buttons, they do work on the additional buttons. It appears to be the Label that you set for the button, not the actual function. EX: on my XBox360, If you set the label for a button to Y, the Yellow Y button shows up like we have seen in that right hand column. If you set the label to something else, if won't show, even if the button still sends the Y command. The only button icons I have stumbled on are the XBox labels and the Scientific Atlanta ABC buttons. It DOES NOT have the DirecTV color buttons, at least not that I have found.


The overall button layout is definitely an improvement over my 880. The raised buttons and the spacing will be much easier, once I learn the layout. The off button is a little small for my tastes. It feels a little wider, even though it is the same width. It seems like it is more oval shaped, where as the 880 feels more circular. It doesn't have the nice feet that the 880 has, so when you set it down it rocks a little. The USB port has a nice cover. Hopefully it won't fall off.


I am happy to report they redesigned the charging base. I'm have to replace my 880 because like so many others, I have a hard time getting it to charge. The One base only has two contacts, and the stick up further than the 880. Also the contacts on the bottom of the remote are much bigger.


Overall, very nice. Not a necessary upgrade to an 880, unless like me you are having problems, but definitely very nice.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmonisimo* /forum/post/12931645
> 
> 
> couple questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Does the screen have a lock on it like a cell phone so you don't hit an activity by accident?
> 
> 
> 2. Do the rest of the buttons on the remote glow?
> 
> 
> thanks



1. remote will go into sleep mode after timeout and only wake up upon moving the reomote or pressing a key. It will only accept commands after it's awake


2. all keys have haave white backlight


----------



## yngdiego

Just went to BB and got my Harmony One! Yippeee...."replacing" my remote as we speak..then movie time!


----------



## studmuff

Called this morning. Both BB in Appleton, WI have Harmony one in stock and picked one up this morning. Charging as we speak.


----------



## becker2168

If you already have an 880, can you just import the settings onto the Harmony One or must you totally re-program the new remote?


----------



## scientest

Checked the 7.3 software on the home machine tonight after reading this thread and it told me that no update was available. Soooo, I went to the Logitech site, found the Harmony One in the support pages and sure enough, you can download the 7.4 software. Works fine with the 720 that I have, but no graphics for the soft keys that I can see for the 720. Guess that would have been hoping for too much.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *becker2168* /forum/post/12935423
> 
> 
> If you already have an 880, can you just import the settings onto the Harmony One or must you totally re-program the new remote?



I used the "replace remote" option of the software.

I had to reconfigure some of the custom buttons and such, but it was much quicker than configuring it from scratch.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chop69* /forum/post/12933155
> 
> 
> I posted this over at Remote Central but I figure a cross post won't hurt:
> 
> 
> I just picked up my One from Best Buy. As others have said, it says coming soon, but mine had just gotten theirs today. I'm coming from an 880.
> 
> 
> First impressions are good, the touch screen is very sharp and easy to use. When you have more than one page, a small arrow on the sides. Also there are two buttons on the bottom of the screen. If you are in an activity, the right button is the device list, and vice versa. All the buttons are 2x3 including favorites, and you can have 4 pages for 24 total favorites. (Side note about favorites, the desktop software now has built in icons for Fox stations. It may have been this way for a while, but first time I have noticed it.) As for everyones favorite topic of colored buttons, they do work on the additional buttons. It appears to be the Label that you set for the button, not the actual function. EX: on my XBox360, If you set the label for a button to Y, the Yellow Y button shows up like we have seen in that right hand column. If you set the label to something else, if won't show, even if the button still sends the Y command. The only button icons I have stumbled on are the XBox labels and the Scientific Atlanta ABC buttons. It DOES NOT have the DirecTV color buttons, at least not that I have found.
> 
> 
> The overall button layout is definitely an improvement over my 880. The raised buttons and the spacing will be much easier, once I learn the layout. The off button is a little small for my tastes. It feels a little wider, even though it is the same width. It seems like it is more oval shaped, where as the 880 feels more circular. It doesn't have the nice feet that the 880 has, so when you set it down it rocks a little. The USB port has a nice cover. Hopefully it won't fall off.
> 
> 
> I am happy to report they redesigned the charging base. I'm have to replace my 880 because like so many others, I have a hard time getting it to charge. The One base only has two contacts, and the stick up further than the 880. Also the contacts on the bottom of the remote are much bigger.
> 
> 
> Overall, very nice. Not a necessary upgrade to an 880, unless like me you are having problems, but definitely very nice.



Thank you very much for a definitive answer on "favorites"!









Not to mention all your other notes!


----------



## yngdiego

So far, I think the touch screen was a HUGE mistake on Logitech's part. Firstly, as we know, only three activities per screen. Bzzzzzttt not good. Secondly, on the screens with six soft buttons, it's VERY hard to hit the right button. I found it highly frustrating trying to hit the right button.


If Logitech can re-release the Harmony One with 880-like LCD buttons (eight of them), NO touch screen, and four colored buttons, they would have a winner. As it stands, I may well take mine back due to the crappy touch screen problems. I think Logitech was trying to catch the 'touch screen iPhone' wave and really made a bad decision.


They spent so much time making the buttons unique and easy to find by feel, then they go and do a 180 on the touch screen and force you to carefully look at the soft button and firmly aim for the middle of the soft key, lest you push the wrong button.


For a million dollars of R&D, they really dropped the ball. Every Harmony user could tell them their legacy button layouts sucked.


As I use it I'll post more feedback, but so far it's certainly NOT the end-all and be-all of universal remotes.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12936301
> 
> 
> So far, I think the touch screen was a HUGE mistake on Logitech's part. Firstly, as we know, only three activities per screen. Bzzzzzttt not good. Secondly, on the screens with six soft buttons, it's VERY hard to hit the right button. I found it highly frustrating trying to hit the right button.
> 
> 
> If Logitech can re-release the Harmony One with 880-like LCD buttons (eight of them), NO touch screen, and four colored buttons, they would have a winner. As it stands, I may well take mine back due to the crappy touch screen problems. I think Logitech was trying to catch the 'touch screen iPhone' wave and really made a bad decision.
> 
> 
> They spent so much time making the buttons unique and easy to find by feel, then they go and do a 180 on the touch screen and force you to carefully look at the soft button and firmly aim for the middle of the soft key, lest you push the wrong button.
> 
> 
> For a million dollars of R&D, they really dropped the ball. Every Harmony user could tell them their legacy button layouts sucked.
> 
> 
> As I use it I'll post more feedback, but so far it's certainly NOT the end-all and be-all of universal remotes.



I've been using the remote for 4 hours and, so far, absolutely no problems hitting the right touch screen buttons regardless of whether it is the three or six button layout. So far, I'm loving the One much, much more than the 880.


----------



## iserum

i got mine from BB yesterday, it worked flawlessly, i am concerned about hitting the activity button by mistake, its has not happened yet, on showing three activity at one screen i read that logitech is working on it, ONE very much solved most problem of 880 with better button layout. i like the option of soft device button which will give access to other devices without interfering with activity it helps mostly with my A/V receiver setting change without changing activity. I think when Price comes down to $200 or lower it is very good choice for lot of people.



One other concern i have is how sturdy this would be when you drop it on floor, for that reason i liked my 680 it has been very rugged for the use for last three years.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12936301
> 
> 
> So far, I think the touch screen was a HUGE mistake on Logitech's part. Firstly, as we know, only three activities per screen. Bzzzzzttt not good. Secondly, on the screens with six soft buttons, it's VERY hard to hit the right button. I found it highly frustrating trying to hit the right button.
> 
> 
> If Logitech can re-release the Harmony One with 880-like LCD buttons (eight of them), NO touch screen, and four colored buttons, they would have a winner. As it stands, I may well take mine back due to the crappy touch screen problems. I think Logitech was trying to catch the 'touch screen iPhone' wave and really made a bad decision.
> 
> 
> They spent so much time making the buttons unique and easy to find by feel, then they go and do a 180 on the touch screen and force you to carefully look at the soft button and firmly aim for the middle of the soft key, lest you push the wrong button.
> 
> 
> For a million dollars of R&D, they really dropped the ball. Every Harmony user could tell them their legacy button layouts sucked.
> 
> 
> As I use it I'll post more feedback, but so far it's certainly NOT the end-all and be-all of universal remotes.



If that is your evaluation then you have no choice--return it


It was not intended to be the ultimate remote just an upgrade over the 880


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/12937813
> 
> 
> If that is your evaluation then you have no choice--return it
> 
> 
> It was not intended to be the ultimate remote just an upgrade over the 880



My point is, the new touch screen LCD is a major step backwards from the 880 for a variety of reasons. It may sound cool, but reality is different. Professional reviewers have also complained about the touch screen as well, so I'm not alone in this matter.


Sometimes companies add 'features' just for marketing or sounding cool, but in the real world cause more problems than it fixes. The 880 LCD style interface was just dandy and if they used the new LCD screen the One has, minus the touch feature, it would be perfect.


----------



## BBBoT

This may be a general question - not specific to the One, but I have to ask:

Is there a way to copy over the "favorites" channels from one device to another? I saw an option to have the favorites always show up, but I assume that means it would show up on the screen in place of the custom buttons when the activity starts.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12937852
> 
> 
> My point is, the new touch screen LCD is a major step backwards from the 880 for a variety of reasons. It may sound cool, but reality is different. Professional reviewers have also complained about the touch screen as well, so I'm not alone in this matter.
> 
> 
> Sometimes companies add 'features' just for marketing or sounding cool, but in the real world cause more problems than it fixes. The 880 LCD style interface was just dandy and if they used the new LCD screen the One has, minus the touch feature, it would be perfect.



Take a look at the 720. To me it was an upgrade over the 880 at a lower cost point and it does not have the touch screen.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/12938649
> 
> 
> Take a look at the 720. To me it was an upgrade over the 880 at a lower cost point and it does not have the touch screen.



Unfortunately, many of the buttons on the 720 are 1/2 to 1/3 the size of those on the Harmony One.


I'll try to post a Harmony 720 vs Harmony One screenshot comparison soon.


----------



## sauroneru

Just got mine yesterday due to charging problems with my 880. Buttons are great, ergonomics are great, charger is much better, and the touchscreen is much better than I would have imagined. The Upgrade Remote remembers devices and inputs, but sets up activities with default button configurations and ignores any changes you had made.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBBoT* /forum/post/12938184
> 
> 
> This may be a general question - not specific to the One, but I have to ask:
> 
> Is there a way to copy over the "favorites" channels from one device to another? I saw an option to have the favorites always show up, but I assume that means it would show up on the screen in place of the custom buttons when the activity starts.



I never found one. I wind up recreating them from one activity to the next. I created multiple similar activities for my D* DVR ie. Sports News Movies etc to get 16 hot keys in each. It'd be nice to move groups and edit the particulars.


----------



## yngdiego

Well now I'm really PO'd about my Harmony One. So I spent a considerable amount of time customizing my 880, particularly activity and device buttons. I installed 7.4 (with my 880), then ran the wizard to replace my Harmony remote.


My devices and activities got transfered over, but ALL of my button customizations were wiped out. I called tech support, and their level 1 system was down so it took them 30 minutes to try and open a case. They couldn't open a case, so they sent me to level 2. That guy looked at my account/logs and said he saw no errors. But I'm the first One user he's had, and offered me no solution.


So now I have to spend another weekend or two recreating all of the button assignments. I'm not happy about this.


For all of you that want to upgrade, make SURE you get screenshots of all button customizations so you can spend hours re-configuring them if the settings do not transfer over.


----------



## chop69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12939547
> 
> 
> Well now I'm really PO'd about my Harmony One. So I spent a considerable amount of time customizing my 880, particularly activity and device buttons. I installed 7.4 (with my 880), then ran the wizard to replace my Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> My devices and activities got transfered over, but ALL of my button customizations were wiped out. I called tech support, and their level 1 system was down so it took them 30 minutes to try and open a case. They couldn't open a case, so they sent me to level 2. That guy looked at my account/logs and said he saw no errors. But I'm the first One user he's had, and offered me no solution.
> 
> 
> So now I have to spend another weekend or two recreating all of the button assignments. I'm not happy about this.
> 
> 
> For all of you that want to upgrade, make SURE you get screenshots of all button customizations so you can spend hours re-configuring them if the settings do not transfer over.



To be fair, it does tell you this is going to happen. You get these two options:


Use my existing account to add my new remote control

# This option replaces your current Harmony remote control.
*# Your custom button mapping is not transferred to your new remote control.*



Create a new account for my new remote control

# You are prompted to create a new account.

# Your current remote control will not be affected.

# Your current Activities and Devices are not transferred to your new remote control.


If you have your old remote, can't you look at the screens on it?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chop69* /forum/post/12939694
> 
> 
> To be fair, it does tell you this is going to happen. You get these two options:
> 
> 
> Use my existing account to add my new remote control
> 
> # This option replaces your current Harmony remote control.
> *# Your custom button mapping is not transferred to your new remote control.*
> 
> 
> 
> Create a new account for my new remote control
> 
> # You are prompted to create a new account.
> 
> # Your current remote control will not be affected.
> 
> # Your current Activities and Devices are not transferred to your new remote control.
> 
> 
> If you have your old remote, can't you look at the screens on it?



I do not have it, and requiring users to completely reconfigure their remote is absurd. This is the last Logitech remote I purchase. What BS.


----------



## bfdtv

Most Best Buy locations now have these in stock. Use the 10% off Best Buy coupon and the 10% off mail-in rebate (valid through Jan 31).


Below are some side-by-side shots comparing the Harmony One and Harmony 720. Click for larger.

 

  


Note the (1) white backlighting on hard buttons, (2) much larger transport controls, (3) larger menu and guide buttons; (4) color TiVo +/- buttons on LCD, (5) contoured buttons, including recessed record button.


The buttons on the Harmony One jut out more from the remote, making them easier to use by feel. When pressed, there is an audible click. The buttons don't depress into the remote like the Harmony 670/680 or the URC MX series.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12946085
> 
> 
> Most Best Buy locations now have these in stock. Use the 10% off Best Buy coupon and the 10% off mail-in rebate (valid through Jan 31).



Thank you very much for the link to the Logitech rebate.


----------



## speedoflight

I picked up one of these bad boys yesterday afternoon at BB. My children gave me an 880 for Christmas and I had gotten the 880 configured so it was working just as I wanted it, but the small flush buttons on the 880 were driving me nuts. Since I'm still within the Amazon return period for christmas gifts, and the One is now available, I decided to make the switch. I am not dissapointed. In fact, I'm elated.


I think the One is far superior to the 880. As far as basic functionality, they both work well and do a really good job of controlling all of my components. The button layout on the One is so superior and intuitive that its a joy to use. The touch screen is absolutely fantastic. I've noticed at least one poster complaining about the touch screen, but based on my experience with the One, the touch screen is a work of art. Just the slightest touch and the displayed function works and works instantly. Yes it only display's three activities, but that allows the buttons to be large enough to easily touch without accidently touching the wrong button. Moving between the screens is a breeze with the touch screen and much easier than the 880. Once in an activity, the touch screen displays 6 touch buttons which are each big enough to touch without accidently touching the wrong button. You don't have to press the button. Only a slight touch and the function works. I'm able to move between touch screen button presses & hard buttons presses quickly and with ease.


Setting up the One with the software was very easy. I just installed the 7.4 software, hooked up the One, logged into my account and used the replace remote function and all of the settings I had configured for my 880 were in the One. I didn't have any custom button configurations so that wasn't an issue, but the software warns you that any custom button configurations won't copy over. You will have to re-do those if you have any. Just write them all down and re-do them once the main activities are transferred. The software allowed me to rearrange the displayed order of the activities on the touch screen so the three most used activities are displayed on the first screen.


Moving between devices is a breeze using the devices button on the touch screen. I don't use RF or Z Wave so its no issue for me that the remote doesn't have those functions. For anyone who is frustated with the button issues of the 880, I think the One is a big improvement.


----------



## balpers

To those of you lucky enough to have the One already, a few questions:


1. On several photographs, it looks like there is a button on the rocker for Play and Pause. Is there a new soft button there, or is it an artifact on the photo?


2. I can't find a direct equivalent of the "Options" key on the 880. What does this key do? Is it a replacement for the 880 "Media" key?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/12948147
> 
> 
> To those of you lucky enough to have the One already, a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. On several photographs, it looks like there is a button on the rocker for Play and Pause. Is there a new soft button there, or is it an artifact on the photo?
> 
> 
> 2. I can't find a direct equivalent of the "Options" key on the 880. What does this key do? Is it a replacement for the 880 "Media" key?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



1) The play/pause hard button is a rocker.

2) No idea what you mean.


----------



## userb

I think he means the "options" key on the screen (next to "devices"). I'm guessing that it's the equivalent of "system options".


----------



## studmuff

I am extremely happy with this remote. The touchscreen is cool. The actual screen is hard plastic(i thought the harmony 1000 was kind of soft, like if you pressed it to hard you would make a dent in it, but I could be wrong). The screen is very responsive and I haven't made an error at all pressing it. Activites are 3 to a page and buttons.favorite channels are 6 to a page. I have not made an error pushing the wrong thing. I'm glad harmony made the buttons 6 a page. If it had been 8/page, I think more people would have difficulty pushing the right buttons.


I had the Harmony SST-659, which is similar to the One but the screen was just text (no pictures/colors). Remote displays the day and time in the screen, however, it does not display the date or am/pm. I thought this was odd since the remote actually asks you for day, month year, etc. I might have to go back and see if this can be changed in with the software.


I like the charger - very easy to charge and sits well on the charger. I heard a lot of problems with the 880, not the case with the One. Took me literally 15-20 minutes to program the remote to operate TV, receiver, Directv HD DVR, DVD, DVD recorder, VCR & Xbox 360. I had problems with my 659 always not turning on the right settings for my activities and the 4 AAA batteries would usually only last one month. The harmony One hasn't made any errors in my activites yet and no more problems with replaceing batteries. The only thing that took me long was setting up my favorite channels images. This was only becasue I went to a site that had the icons for the 880 and the resolution is better on the Harmony One so I had to play around resizing the images. The harmony software doesn't give you a lot of channel images ( only about 20-25 and no abc, cbs, etc.) The favorites, besides the channel images, were easy to setup and all work great. By the way, I have a BigTen Network button if anyone needs it.










One of my favorite features of this remote is that when just sitting on my table the remote is off. When I pick up the remote it turns it self on, pretty cool. The remote is always backlit (except when not in use or sitting on a table) and is very easy to read in the dark.


Only downside is the black glass-like finish which very easily picks up fingerprints. Logitech did provide a black cloth to clean the remote in the box.


Overall I am really happy with the remote and glad I purchased it. As I was not a 880 owner, I can't compare to it. However if I had to choose between a nice touch screen and little buttons to push on the side of a screen, I would choose the touch screen.


----------



## girdnerg

I just picked up the ONE yesterday and feel just as happy as the others, but I have a feeling that I may have gotten a bad one.


The problem is that it doesn't seem to have as wide a pointing range as the 880 did. Well, maybe not wide, but deffinately not as robust. I usually have the remote on the arm of my couch, pointing directly at the equipment. But now there seems to be a sour spot that it won't work the TV. I can point it at the ceiling or at the floor and it'll work, but on the couch arm, it's hit or miss.???????? I've looked at the emitters thru a camera to verify that both are lighting up and they are. *The weird thing is that there is a pinkish light on all the time right under the OFF button, to the outside of the emitter. Can anyone else look at theirs and see if they can see it too?* It is visible to the naked eye; no camera needed.


Since I installed the 7.4 software, it is saying there are updates for 3 of my devices. What are the possible problems of letting it do these updates? I'm thinking it may kill any special sequences and such.


Rob


----------



## APHD

My remote has the same light at the top, underneath the power button. I guess its normal , The IR transmitter does not have a wide field. I have had a few times that the remote gets the IR commands wrong and will turn the two wrong components on . It seams to be fixed after re-downloading , but it has happened three times. My biggest complaint of this remote is the finish. Its very slick in your hand. The rubber coating on the upper part of the bottom should have wrapped around the rest of the remote. I ordered some Egrips non slip rubber that Im going to cut to fit. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## girdnerg

Thanks for the reply. Well that sucks, I've tweeked it a few times, so I've updated it many times as well as firmware. I've played with the repeats and timing with no luck.


Here's the pic with the light just to verify.










And to answer a few questions. The media key has been replaces by "Favorites"










And then when in favorites (note I only have 4 set up but there can be 6 per page)










There is an options button when in the select activity screen. When pressed it gives 3 choices: "Tutorial", "Date and Time", and "Turn Screen Sounds OFF".


Rob


----------



## Freakfreak

I think the redish light you see is just the escaping light from the LED for the power botton. It will turn off with the remote going into sleep mode


----------



## bfdtv

Here's a source for television network icons , if anyone needs them.


Does anyone know of a better source? Those icons are 64x64, but the native icon resolution of the Harmony One is apparently 75x44.


----------



## APHD

for more channel logos try remote central. look under harmony remotes then choose files. you should find some channel logos their.


----------



## girdnerg

I get my logos from http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/tv/k.html and from http://squareworld.com/harmony/ (sqareworld is the same ones on remotecentral I think)


I've just been resizing them with photoshop and they still look good.


Follow-up on my question about updating a device when the software says there is one. I went ahead and did it for my TV. The update was very accurate for my original remote, BUT (and a big one) was that I lost some functionality. The profile I originally had was for all Sony TVs which had many more discretes than the new profile had (some worked for my TV and some didn't). For Example; the old generic profile had a speaker toggle where the more "up-to-date" profile did not. While this was closer to my original remote, I didn't like it and had to start over to get the extra functionality back.


My advice; if the device profile you have does everything you need, leave it alone and don't update when the software prompts you.


Rob


----------



## KSrB2000

Very jealous of those of you that get to pick up your Ones this weekend. MA and NH best buy stores say they won't be getting them in until thursday this week at the earliest. Just in time for the 10% rebate to be expired


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KSrB2000* /forum/post/12951113
> 
> 
> Very jealous of those of you that get to pick up your Ones this weekend. MA and NH best buy stores say they won't be getting them in until thursday this week at the earliest. Just in time for the 10% rebate to be expired



Why not just buy it from Amazon, then cancel your order in a week or so. Mail in the copy of the UPC from your local BB purchase and you are golden.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/12951108
> 
> 
> I get my logos from http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/tv/k.html and from http://squareworld.com/harmony/ (sqareworld is the same ones on remotecentral I think)
> 
> 
> I've just been resizing them with photoshop and they still look good.
> 
> ....



Thanks for the link!!!!!! Hope the Lyngsat Logos will come out nice


----------



## RadYOacTve

I don't see a "-", can this be mapped to the "+" button?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/12951914
> 
> 
> I don't see a "-", can this be mapped to the "+" button?



You can map anything you want to any button you want. The only exceptions are the Activities, Help, and [All] Off buttons.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Thanks for the reply. Not real familiar with the Harmony remotes, had an 880 when it first came out for a week or two but didnt like the button layout and sold it and went with a URC MX-950.


I'm looking at picking this up and giving it a try on my game room tv.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12952447
> 
> 
> You can map anything you want to any button you want. The only exceptions are the Activities, Help, and [All] Off buttons.


----------



## MattS90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mzupeman* /forum/post/12677775
> 
> 
> If they end up replacing the 880 with this and they have the same $250 price tag, then I take back what I said. I don't think they'll do that but here's hoping they do.
> 
> 
> I mean again, I love the models that are pricier than my 670, I just can't justify spending that much on replacing four other remotes. $250 wouldn't be bad for a touch screen remote though. As I said, different strokes for different folks



it is $250...


----------



## lowe41

Thanks for the logitech rebate. I bought one yesterday at BB and had no idea about the rebate.


----------



## Lee L

I also picked one up this weekend. So far I really like it. I have had Prontos for 8 or so years and while there are some things I wish I could customize more with the Harmony, it is very usable and fits you hand nicely.


Hopefully they will allow us to use any image for any button soon as right now, you cannot. The only place you can use custom buttons is for the favorites. I ended up going to Remote Central and downloading a button image file for the Prontos and resizing them uip to teh right size. I did notice some weirdness when letting the Harmony resize themselves. If you have a button that is smaller in both directions than max size, it seems like it should fit but it doe snot always do it correctly. I ended up sizing them up so each size was as large or larger than the recommended size and let it chop part of the top an dbottom off.


Also, right now, you can get the correct button labels for certain things like A, B, C or smae buttons shown above only using the Activity for a given device. If you go to the Device directly, the graphical buttons will not show up.



The best thing about this thing is that my wife loves it. She like the Pronto alright and it was good for turning a complex system on, but she never got used to not having hard button transport controls.


----------



## timmo

Does anyone know if a BB in Chicago is selling them yet? No luck so far in 2 different stores. One store told me the In Stock date is Feb. 10th, and that even though they may have them in the back, they can't start selling them until Feb. 10th (the In Stock date)


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmo* /forum/post/12959291
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a BB in Chicago is selling them yet? No luck so far in 2 different stores. One store told me the In Stock date is Feb. 10th, and that even though they may have them in the back, they can't start selling them until Feb. 10th (the In Stock date)



Ya one of my local stores said they couldn't sell them until the 10th and Logitech support said they shouldn't be released until the 15th. Thankfully another local BB ignored the sale date and happily sold me one.


----------



## Keenan

I actually saw a TV ad for this remote today, can't recall ever seeing an ad for a remote control on TV before.


----------



## gsxjohnson

Does anyone else have a rattle in their remote? It sounds like it is near or behind the LCD screen. Maybe it has something to do with the tilt sensor, I don't know. I don't have to shake it hard at all to make it rattle (Yes, that sounds bad, but let's look past it).


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsxjohnson* /forum/post/12962472
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a rattle in their remote? It sounds like it is near or behind the LCD screen. Maybe it has something to do with the tilt sensor, I don't know. I don't have to shake it hard at all to make it rattle (Yes, that sounds bad, but let's look past it).



Ahhh! A blast from the past. This was covered to death in the 880 forum so congrats and WELCOME to the "One" forum! It is the motion sensor, the thingy that tells the remote, you picked it up, now turn on the light!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12963307
> 
> 
> Ahhh! A blast from the past. This was covered to death in the 880 forum so congrats and WELCOME to the "One" forum! It is the motion sensor, the thingy that tells the remote, you picked it up, now turn on the light!



Too bad they don't use gyroscopes like the iPhone....silent.


----------



## Bitgod

Cool, picked mine up today. I figured they'd show up at the BB stores before any websites, because I've run into that in the past with Logitech stuff, stuff showing up at the store before the BB website or Logitech itself shows it's for sale.


Anywho, so went to a store near work after I got off, they didn't have any. But the store near home did. I'm currently using a MX500, so that's going to be what I compare it to. It'll take some getting use to, not having a ton of hard buttons compared to the MX500.


Like someone else mentioned, I too got prompted to create a new ID after installing the software, I was pretty "pfft, bozos". I found hitting the "Previous" button took me back to a login/register screen, which I was never shown in the first place. Also found if you go to the Logi site, that it's offering the 7.3 software, but if I go to Apple's download page, it has a link for the 7.4 software, and from there you can choose your flavor.


I'm using Vista 64, so half the time I find devices not working, but didn't have any REAL issues, other than when I plugged in the One, Vista told me the device driver didn't install, but that didn't stop the Harmony software from talking to the remote.


I do like that the remote is lighter than the MX500, and haven't had any problems yet dealing with 6 soft buttons with my fat fingers, but I haven't used it too much yet. At this point, I've just done the initial setup and I'm letting it charge up now.


----------



## MattS90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmo* /forum/post/12959291
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a BB in Chicago is selling them yet? No luck so far in 2 different stores. One store told me the In Stock date is Feb. 10th, and that even though they may have them in the back, they can't start selling them until Feb. 10th (the In Stock date)



crestwood IL has them


----------



## gsxjohnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12963307
> 
> 
> Ahhh! A blast from the past. This was covered to death in the 880 forum so congrats and WELCOME to the "One" forum! It is the motion sensor, the thingy that tells the remote, you picked it up, now turn on the light!



Ah... I see. The last remote I had was the 520 and I didn't experience this rattling. Although I like the ONE much better, the tilt sensor seemed to work better on the 520.


----------



## girdnerg

Well I had to call level 2 support last night. I had been tweeking the ONE getting my custom buttons redone in activities since they are removed when you change remotes.


I had updated the remote many times and then all of a sudden I got a java error and couldn't do any more updates.


Support fixed me up, but I had to go back in and redo every customization I had just done again. I never got a definate answer, but it seems when I updated my tv to a new profile (as prompted by the software), it downloaded a european model. The level 2 guy said he didn't recognize the code-set number and that must be it. Either way, when he put it back to what it used to be, the error went away.


So far, the remote doesn't seem to have as powerful emitters as the 880. I could basically point the 880 anywhere and it would work, but the ONE is a little more picky. I also noticed that the battery dropped 2 bars pretty fast last night. I did update it several times during the 2 hours on the phone with support and then used if for a couple more hours after. Maybe the new touch screen sucks more power than the 880's did.


Rob


----------



## Bzee

So lastnight I got my Harmony One from the Best Buy I worked at. Just from briefly looking at it when it arrived on the truck three days ago I could tell it was a replacement for the Harmony 880 which I had previously purchased and had extensive use with. Anyway I got the Harmony One home and immediately preferred the feel of the H One to the 880. The raised buttons were a plus in comparison to the way the buttons are all even level on the 880. I also preferred the separation of the DVD control buttons compared to that of the 880. At times with the 880 people who used my remote actually had to look at the remote in order to get a feel for where all of the buttons are. Another thing is the weight of the harmony one. I personally feel it is weighted better than the 880. That probably sounds strange but see for yourself. The weight is distributed more towards the bottom of the remote which feels better to me. As far as programming of course its the same as before and if you have a prior harmony remote you codes are simply transferred over with no problem. I thought the LCD screen would possibly be dim but it is very bright without being too bright. I had no problems pressing the lcd buttons and have not once pressed the wrong button by accident. I think I have fairly big hands and fingers (i can palm a basketball with ease) so this may not be as big a deal as some make it out to be. All in all I prefer the layout, weight and feel of the new harmony one. I have plans on returning the Harmony 880 and definately keeping the Harmony 1. Just my two cents.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12963629
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't use gyroscopes like the iPhone....silent.



I have the Touch and can tell you that system is much less than perfect. Heresy, I know, but it doesn't work that well.


----------



## MBlue72

The Best Buy in Ann Arbor, Michigan have the Harmony One's in stock. They had 4 ... now 3.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBlue72* /forum/post/12967902
> 
> 
> The Best Buy in Ann Arbor, Michigan have the Harmony One's in stock. They had 4 ... now 3.



Actually, they had 5. My fiancee was in that area today so I had her stop by to get one for my brother (I've had one since Friday via the Brighton Best Buy. Novi also has them). Anyways, at the Ann Arbor Best Buy, she said they didn't have them on the floor yet so she asked if they could check the back and, sure enough, they had them and brought one out. She left the store at about 12:40 so you two must have been there around the same time.


----------



## BBBoT

I'm really enjoying using the One, but I'd like to be able to tweak it and test out various configurations, etc.

Is there any way to back up a known good configuration, or else copy everything to another login profile to test?

That way I could try out variations in layout, button assignments, sequences, etc, but then get back to a known good configuration later.


----------



## acsubie

amazon now shows them "in stock"...after adding a hd-dvd player to my bed room also i was in the market for a unversal for that room....as soon as i saw the One i knew i had to have it, ordered it thru amazon since they price adjust if the price drops...now the 880 will be for the bedroon and the One for my living room


Once it arrives i should be enjoying it fairly quick since logitech makes it soo easy to "upgrade" remotes for our systems


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acsubie* /forum/post/12969211
> 
> 
> amazon now shows them "in stock"...after adding a hd-dvd player to my bed room also i was in the market for a unversal for that room....as soon as i saw the One i knew i had to have it, ordered it thru amazon since they price adjust if the price drops...now the 880 will be for the bedroon and the One for my living room
> 
> 
> Once it arrives i should be enjoying it fairly quick since logitech makes it soo easy to "upgrade" remotes for our systems



Um there's nothing easy about it. ALL customized buttons and actions are LOST during the upgrade process. The only thing preserved are activities and devices. I don't see how Logitech could expect users to spend hours or days fixing all the buttons again. Someone missed a major requirement in their development and user feedback studies.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12969308
> 
> 
> Um there's nothing easy about it. ALL customized buttons and actions are LOST during the upgrade process. The only thing preserved are activities and devices. I don't see how Logitech could expect users to spend hours or days fixing all the buttons again. Someone missed a major requirement in their development and user feedback studies.



yngdiego, acsubie,

when i upgraded i noticed the warning about the loss of the customized buttons so I took screen grabs of my setting screens before proceeding.

also a saving grace, after upgrading, the database kept all the buttons i had "learned" from my components' remotes.


----------



## lowe41

Thanks Joe 221. I don't have any experience with Harmony remotes and I was wondering if my new Harmony One was broken or not. It is a pretty cool toy, I was going to buy an 880 until I read that this one was coming out. Sorry I have nothing to compare it to and no real review other than it works great with Direct TV High Def STB (H20-600). I am learning this thing myself, I just got it yesterday.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12963307
> 
> 
> Ahhh! A blast from the past. This was covered to death in the 880 forum so congrats and WELCOME to the "One" forum! It is the motion sensor, the thingy that tells the remote, you picked it up, now turn on the light!


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12969536
> 
> 
> yngdiego, acsubie,
> 
> when i upgraded i noticed the warning about the loss of the customized buttons so I took screen grabs of my setting screens before proceeding.
> 
> also a saving grace, after upgrading, the database kept all the buttons i had "learned" from my components' remotes.



Right.


When I first read about the loss of customized layouts on a remote upgrade, I was concerned about losing all the IR commands I had learned manually. I was glad to see that they were all there after the upgrade.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12950036
> 
> 
> Here's a source for television network icons , if anyone needs them.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a better source? Those icons are 64x64, but the native icon resolution of the Harmony One is apparently 75x44.



i find my logos in various places and resize them on a custom background in photoshop. that way i lose the "white rectangle" around the logo.

one good resource for many network/cable channels is simply wikipedia. there you can find many of the ids as high-res .png files on a transparent background. another good resource if you can find them are local and national satellite/cable pdf brochures with channel logos in the line up. many times the artwork in these files is vector-based and can be resized as needed and, again, placed on a custom background.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12969308
> 
> 
> ... I don't see how Logitech could expect users to spend hours or days fixing all the buttons again. Someone missed a major requirement in their development and user feedback studies.



Certainly a contributing factor may be that physically the buttons are not the same on every model remote.


On my 680 there was a button called "Rec'd" which I mapped to MyDVR. When I replaced it with an 890 PRO there is no such button - I created a Screen button called DVR. There were a couple of other changes that I had to made *because the keypads differ.*


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12950036
> 
> 
> Here's a source for television network icons , if anyone needs them.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a better source? Those icons are 64x64, but the native icon resolution of the Harmony One is apparently 75x44.


 http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ogitechharmony


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/12970538
> 
> 
> Certainly a contributing factor may be that physically the buttons are not the same on every model remote.
> 
> 
> On my 680 there was a button called "Rec'd" which I mapped to MyDVR. When I replaced it with an 890 PRO there is no such button - I created a Screen button called DVR. There were a couple of other changes that I had to made *because the keypads differ.*



good point, saltidawg. along that same line, many of the users are switching from a 2x4 custom button screen to the one's 2x3 screen.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/12970598
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ogitechharmony



I was aware of those, but those are lower resolution images. Remember, the Harmony One has a higher resolution LCD and supports higher resolution icons.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12971069
> 
> 
> I was aware of those, but those are lower resolution images. Remember, the Harmony One has a higher resolution LCD and supports higher resolution icons.



try this link. they're all approx. 132x99p at 72 pix/inch and can be reduced to scale to the harmony one's resolution.

http://www.satlogo.com/hi-res/a_1.html 


if you're unable to resize/crop the logo files then let me know which network/station logos you're looking for. i'd be happy to post them to my site at the correct size. i already have quite a database of logos at the correct resolution for the one.


----------



## ozcot

I have a Harmony 676 remote and I am planning on purchasing the new Harmony One soon. Wanted to know is there a way to transfer data from my old remote to the new harmony or is this not possible since the updating software is web based and not on a hard drive like the 880? Thanks looking foward to making the jump to the Harmony One I am sure I will not be dissapointed..


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12973152
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 676 remote and I am planning on purchasing the new Harmony One soon. Wanted to know is there a way to transfer data from my old remote to the new harmony or is this not possible since the updating software is web based and not on a hard drive like the 880? Thanks looking foward to making the jump to the Harmony One I am sure I will not be dissapointed..



All I can tell you is upgrading from the 880, I lost ALL customized buttons and actions. Activities and devices are transferred though. There's no real reason why Logitech couldn't have carried over the custom buttons, but I guess they feel making us spend hours and hours re-programming buttons is OK.










If you customized your buttons, be sure to take oodles of screenshots so you know what you mapped where.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12973215
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is upgrading from the 880, I lost ALL customized buttons and actions. Activities and devices are transferred though. There's no real reason why Logitech couldn't have carried over the custom buttons, but I guess they feel making us spend hours and hours re-programming buttons is OK.



Hours and hours reprogramming buttons? It took me about five minutes to redo my custom layouts.


----------



## squareeyes

02/09/08

i'm updating this message to provide the url to browse and download my icon sets. please disregard info in the original message. New link is: http://www.iconharmony.com 


Original Message

I've received a few requests for the high-res channel icons I created. Please send me a private message if you would like the the entire batch I have so far.

I'm also taking requests, so if there's a channel you would like created in the same style just let me know.

Here're a few samples:
http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/ABCHD.jpg 
http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/CNN.jpg 
http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/UniversalHD.jpg


----------



## Astrophsx

I was curious if anyone used this with their receiver, I have an onkyo, and I was wondering if this controller works very well with a receiver. I want to know if you can use all the options/buttons that are available on a receiver's remote control.


----------



## jsprung

Has anybody definitively figured out if there is a way to access the "media" button on the Harmony One? I use my 880 to access my Sony 400 Disc DVD changer by movie titles and I really don't want to lose this feature.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Those look great!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12973645
> 
> 
> I've received a few requests for the high-res channel icons I created. Please send me a private message if you would like the the entire batch I have so far.
> 
> I'm also taking requests, so if there's a channel you would like created in the same style just let me know.
> 
> Here're a few samples:
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/ABCHD.jpg
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/CNN.jpg
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/UniversalHD.jpg


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsprung* /forum/post/12974200
> 
> 
> Has anybody definitively figured out if there is a way to access the "media" button on the Harmony One? I use my 880 to access my Sony 400 Disc DVD changer by movie titles and I really don't want to lose this feature.



jsprung,

i posted earlier that so far the soft "media button" does not come up under my cd jukebox activity. however, under the device setup screen on the desktop software it does allow me to input the disc#/title names of all 200 discs in my changer. i'm hoping they will add that functionality and not dump it like they did with my old 720.

i have an email out to harmony tech tonight and will share the response after i hear back.


----------



## jsprung

Squareeyes,


Thanks for the quick response, please keep us posted. By the way, the channel icons look great.


-Jason


----------



## r4ndyj

As soon as I found out the Best Buy I work at had them, I brought my 880 into work with me the next day to exchange it for the One. I've gone from the 670 to the 880 and now to the One and have had zero issues transferring the configuration which is great. I love the touchscreen. The feel of the remote is great. I just started using the favorite channels and that is just awesome with the pictures of the channels on the screen after I hit watch Tv. I'm still trying to get the remote to be just as responsive as the Tivo remote which might be impossible but I'm making progress.


----------



## r4ndyj

Anyone have response settings for a Tivo Series 1?


----------



## acsubie

cancelled my amazon order and had the GF head over to BB after they stated there was 1 in stock...configuring it now!


----------



## Freakfreak

Congrats to all the new and mostly happy "One" owners ('cept for that one unhappy dude with the loss of custom keys .... for the 5th time







Sorry I never bothered with custom keys and hence could not warn you ahead of time)

I had a chance to play with Philips Pronto TSU9600 "The Professional Installer's Choice" or the "Jesus Remote"







anyways compared to my H1K its bigger, has a few more hard buttons, this spinring ringy thingy and this huge and pretty LCD screen. But still after using the H1K for over a year the Pronto just seemed like a larger everything version (I didn't even bother asking $$) In the end I am glad I am back to the one-handed stick style remote. No matter how much fancier the Pronto is, it is still not as productive and just a really fancy decorative gadget....

Anyways the one thing that did impress me is that the channel logos looked so sharp?!

I have yet to attempt creating channel logos in native 75x44 properly, instead opted to use ACDSee to resize the 132x99 logos. But I am just not certain why the result looks good on the monitor but still crappy on the remote....


----------



## r4ndyj

It looks like all the 75x44 logos I have made myself are 100x better than those in the packs on those websites. I'll be taking time to make a bit more and then I'll upload them on here.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12973486
> 
> 
> Hours and hours reprogramming buttons? It took me about five minutes to redo my custom layouts.



This is a crusade of his. Ignore the comment. lol


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12974968
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new and mostly happy "One" owners ('cept for that one unhappy dude with the loss of custom keys .... for the 5th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Quite the crusade. lol


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r4ndyj* /forum/post/12974744
> 
> 
> Anyone have response settings for a Tivo Series 1?



For my Denon receiver and TiVo, I usually set an interkey delay of 0ms. This is under Devices -> the device -> Adjust the Delays.


----------



## bfdtv

Is the page button on the LCD seems fine.


I'm wondering if I got a defective Harmony One, or whether this behavior is typical.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsprung* /forum/post/12974200
> 
> 
> Has anybody definitively figured out if there is a way to access the "media" button on the Harmony One? I use my 880 to access my Sony 400 Disc DVD changer by movie titles and I really don't want to lose this feature.



below is the short response i received from harmony support:


You are right. Unfortunately Harmony One remote do not have the Media button. For that reason you would not be able to program the CD title list on Harmony One remote. We are very sorry for the inconvenience.


ugh! it would be a great update if they would add the media button to appear where the "favorites" button is in my "listen to cd" activity. especially as the desktop software allows me to enter the disc titles and numbers of my changer. i would have thought this feature would have been included on the one.


come on yngdiego. get behind me on this. i could use some of that devout fervor.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12976148
> 
> 
> Is the page button on the LCD seems fine.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I got a defective Harmony One, or whether this behavior is typical.



My Harmony One frequently performs the wrong action for me when trying to use the touch screen. I may end up in devices menu, left/right, or whatever. HIGHLY frustrating and REALLY dislike the touch screen..by far a huge step backward in usability.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12977278
> 
> 
> My Harmony One frequently performs the wrong action for me when trying to use the touch screen. I may end up in devices menu, left/right, or whatever. HIGHLY frustrating and REALLY dislike the touch screen..by far a huge step backward in usability.



Please just return it. We get it--you are not happy. Maybe your fingers are just too big


----------



## ozcot

I just got the Harmony One from Best Buy and they tried to sell me a 2 year replacement plan including battery for $40 turned it down but wondered if I should have went ahead and purchased? Would this be worth the $40 or would I be wasting my money? Usually do not buy these things but wanted some feedback think I have the 30 days to change my mind if needed. Thanks for any feedback unit is charging about to install software looking foward to my upgrade from my old 676


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12977908
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony One from Best Buy and they tried to sell me a 2 year replacement plan including battery for $40 turned it down but wondered if I should have went ahead and purchased? Would this be worth the $40 or would I be wasting my money? Usually do not buy these things but wanted some feedback think I have the 30 days to change my mind if needed. Thanks for any feedback unit is charging about to install software looking foward to my upgrade from my old 676



From my reading (no personal experience), Harmony is very good about honoring their warranty. I've even read of people getting a replacement a few months after the warranty had expired. So, no, I wouldn't (and didn't) get the extended.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12977278
> 
> 
> My Harmony One frequently performs the wrong action for me when trying to use the touch screen. I may end up in devices menu, left/right, or whatever. HIGHLY frustrating and REALLY dislike the touch screen..by far a huge step backward in usability.



I've had a couple of misses myself, but they were my fault. If I understand it correctly, this touch screen uses the electrostatic charge of your body and not pressure to activate a key. So raking my finger across the screen will cause unwanted key strokes. If I come straight down on it, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## ozcot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/12978395
> 
> 
> From my reading (no personal experience), Harmony is very good about honoring their warranty. I've even read of people getting a replacement a few months after the warranty had expired. So, no, I wouldn't (and didn't) get the extended.



Have you priced the Batteries? Wonder if it would be worth it due to the fact they replace the battery as well at least he claimed they did (LOL)..


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/12978395
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of misses myself, but they were my fault. If I understand it correctly, this touch screen uses the electrostatic charge of your body and not pressure to activate a key. So raking my finger across the screen will cause unwanted key strokes. If I come straight down on it, I haven't had any problems.



this also addresses the "locking" the lcd screen that some are concerned about. the capacitive-touch screen on the harmony one should only react to a touch from skin-on-screen contact. i've knocked the remote around a bit on the sofa and contact with the screen from the pillows does not send an ir signal.


----------



## dlm10541

For those who are interested I ordered fromLogitech yesterday and they are shipping today.










Also Amazon is no longer preorder but accepting real orders


----------



## RadYOacTve

I had an 880 when they first came out and had one with the LCD washing out and their service was excellent! Not only did they exchange it, they sent me a new one first and then sent the defective one back in the replacement box.


Not sure what the battery would cost, see if there is a part number for the battery and see if anyone on ebay is selling one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12977908
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony One from Best Buy and they tried to sell me a 2 year replacement plan including battery for $40 turned it down but wondered if I should have went ahead and purchased? Would this be worth the $40 or would I be wasting my money? Usually do not buy these things but wanted some feedback think I have the 30 days to change my mind if needed. Thanks for any feedback unit is charging about to install software looking foward to my upgrade from my old 676


----------



## smeat2000

Best Buy on Newbury St. in Boston has them. I was told at least 5 are in stock. I went to pick one up and they were not on the shelf. A sales guy had to dig through the loading dock to get it.


----------



## Jaylucky

I picked up mine yesterday from BB (they honored the 10% off coupon!), took it home, and used the "Upgrade Remote" option in the new software to convert my 880 over. Everything worked as expected, I had to go and re-do all of my custom buttons, etc, but I'm having a problem with duplicate entries showing up on the remote for several activities and not in the software. Multiple updates to the remote did not remove these duplicates.


As an example, for my Xbox 360, I have buttons 1-7 set to "On/Off", "MCE", "A", "B", "X", "Y", "Eject" in the software, but when I select the activity it shows 3 pages of buttons that effectively duplicate what I have set up, as well as add a couple more that I don't even have configured. The buttons also appear to be randomly placed and do not show up as I had arranged them.


The only thing I can think of is to completely remove the activity, update the remote, add the activity and re-do my configuration, then update the remote again. Has anyone else had this problem and can offer any other suggestions before I start from scratch?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaylucky* /forum/post/12979799
> 
> 
> I picked up mine yesterday from BB (they honored the 10% off coupon!), took it home, and used the "Upgrade Remote" option in the new software to convert my 880 over. Everything worked as expected, I had to go and re-do all of my custom buttons, etc, but I'm having a problem with duplicate entries showing up on the remote for several activities and not in the software. Multiple updates to the remote did not remove these duplicates.
> 
> 
> As an example, for my Xbox 360, I have buttons 1-7 set to "On/Off", "MCE", "A", "B", "X", "Y", "Eject" in the software, but when I select the activity it shows 3 pages of buttons that effectively duplicate what I have set up, as well as add a couple more that I don't even have configured. The buttons also appear to be randomly placed and do not show up as I had arranged them.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to completely remove the activity, update the remote, add the activity and re-do my configuration, then update the remote again. Has anyone else had this problem and can offer any other suggestions before I start from scratch?



i have the exact same problem with mine, and only in the xbox activity. i have a superflous screen with the 4 buttons and two blanks. i have not addressed the issue with harmony support yet nor have i tried to fix it by wiping the device and setting it back up.

let me know if you any success fixing the problem.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12973645
> 
> 
> I've received a few requests for the high-res channel icons I created. Please send me a private message if you would like the the entire batch I have so far.
> 
> I'm also taking requests, so if there's a channel you would like created in the same style just let me know.
> 
> Here're a few samples:
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/ABCHD.jpg
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/CNN.jpg
> http://members.cox.net/squareeyes/UniversalHD.jpg



Very nice work there!!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12977908
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony One from Best Buy and they tried to sell me a 2 year replacement plan including battery for $40 turned it down but wondered if I should have went ahead and purchased? Would this be worth the $40 or would I be wasting my money? Usually do not buy these things but wanted some feedback think I have the 30 days to change my mind if needed. Thanks for any feedback unit is charging about to install software looking foward to my upgrade from my old 676



Do any of your credit cards do the double warranty thing? One of my Amex's does and I use it to buy stuff that I'll worry about.


----------



## Astrophsx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12980292
> 
> 
> Do any of your credit cards do the double warranty thing? One of my Amex's does and I use it to buy stuff that I'll worry about.



I have the visa extended warranty thing on my capital one card, they will double the original warranty for up to 5 years. You either have to register after you buy it or when it breaks. They will pay for it to get repaired or if it will cost 60-70% of the original value to fix it they will just cut you a check for what you paid for it so you can go and replace it. They cut me a check to replace my broken laptop last month. So now I either buy stuff at sams club or with my visa card.


----------



## Lee L

THey offered me the extended warrantee also and I told the woman at the register that I would be happy to if they would put in writing that they would replace the remote if it got chewed by a dog as that is the most likely thing I would have happen for me and she just laughed.


----------



## ozcot

How long does it take to charge the battery on this remote? To tell it is fully charged do you look to see if the small battery in the corner is full green or the large battery in the center? Or will the large battery in the middle indicating it is charging go away when it if fully charged. Do not want to take it off too soon since some of these batteries have a memory and doing this will shorten battery life.

Also when I press a button the screen comes on for a few secs and then goes out I am assuming this is normal. When I first put the battery in a screen saver of sorts came on showing a remote spining and then went off I am hoping this is normal too due to low battery charge as well. After spending $275 I am holding my breath all is ok.. Thanks for any feedback to ease my mind while it charges (LOL)


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12981711
> 
> 
> How long does it take to charge the battery on this remote? To tell it is fully charged do you look to see if the small battery in the corner is full green or the large battery in the center?



The small battery in the corner tells you the current status.


I think mine charged in about an hour. I can't be sure exactly, I didn't check it every five minutes.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/12981711
> 
> 
> ..Also when I press a button the screen comes on for a few secs and then goes out I am assuming this is normal....



That's normal. The screen shuts off after a set amount of time to save battery life.


Go to

My Remote Settings --> Settings

and you can adjust the glow timing to shut off the screen in 5,10,15, or 20 seconds.


----------



## ozcot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12981737
> 
> 
> The small battery in the corner tells you the current status.
> 
> 
> I think mine charged in about an hour. I can't be sure exactly, I didn't check it every five minutes.



It has been about 5 hours and the small battery is almost full. Mine must have been almost dead (LOL) I hope nothing is wrong..


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12980211
> 
> 
> Very nice work there!!



thanks joe. and thanks to radyoactve for introducing me to 4shared.com.

you can download the latest batch of harmony one-sized high-res channel icons from the link below. also available are a batch of music choice/radio icons. if there are channels that anyone wants that are not in the zipped archives let me know. i'd be happy to make new ones and add them to the lot. i will update the batch periodically.
http://www.iconharmony.com 

please note that the icons look best when used in the "diode" theme. i noticed in the "tron" theme that the native image sizes were altered by the remote software with resulting jaggies and illegible type. i have not tried the icons in the "polymer" theme yet.


----------



## r4ndyj

You should go back and get the 2 year replacement plan. How do you think I went from the 670 to the 880 to the One? Just kept returning them when the new one came out and said it wasn't holding a charge for very long and paid the difference. Best Buy's Replacement Plans kick ass.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12982129
> 
> 
> thanks joe. and thanks to radyoactve for introducing me to 4shared.com.
> 
> you can download the latest batch of harmony one-sized high-res channel icons from the link below. also available are a batch of music choice/radio icons. if there are channels that anyone wants that are not in the zipped archives let me know. i'd be happy to make new ones and add them to the lot. i will update the batch periodically.
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html
> 
> please note that the icons look best when used in the "diode" theme. i noticed in the "tron" theme that the native image sizes were altered by the remote software with resulting jaggies and illegible type. i have not tried the icons in the "polymer" theme yet.



DANG!!!! Those Logos look good even on the remote. Out of curiosity the resolution you used is 150x88 but they end up looking real smooth compared to the ones I resized to 75x44..... Why is that? Or is it just that the black background is more forgiving?

BTW How could I request for more channels?  Oh well no harm done I guess making my request here









NBC HD, Space, CNN Headline News, The Weathernetwork, AMC, Fox HD

Canadian Channels:

CityTV HD, Global TV HD, CTV HD, Omni 2 HD, CBC HD, Fairchild


----------



## r4ndyj

Kickass Logo Pack made by r4ndyj (that's me)

r4ndy's Logitech One Logos 

password: avsforum


I put these all together because the resolution of all the ones in the packs I downloaded sucks. Either that or they were the wrong size. These are all 75x44 and look great on our remotes. There's 35 total of all the better channels. Enough to fill up your 24 favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r4ndyj* /forum/post/12984564
> 
> 
> Kickass Logo Pack made by r4ndyj (that's me)
> 
> r4ndy's Logitech One Logos
> 
> password: avsforum
> 
> 
> I put these all together because the resolution of all the ones in the packs I downloaded sucks. Either that or they were the wrong size. These are all 75x44 and look great on our remotes. There's 35 total of all the better channels. Enough to fill up your 24 favorites. Enjoy.



I'm just clicking on it and getting Anti-Leeched!










R-Clicked and opened in new window, that worked.


----------



## r4ndyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12982129
> 
> 
> thanks joe. and thanks to radyoactve for introducing me to 4shared.com.
> 
> you can download the latest batch of harmony one-sized high-res channel icons from the link below. also available are a batch of music choice/radio icons. if there are channels that anyone wants that are not in the zipped archives let me know. i'd be happy to make new ones and add them to the lot. i will update the batch periodically.
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html
> 
> please note that the icons look best when used in the "diode" theme. i noticed in the "tron" theme that the native image sizes were altered by the remote software with resulting jaggies and illegible type. i have not tried the icons in the "polymer" theme yet.



Easily the best looking black background logos. Try my pack in the post above for logos with white backgrounds. I'm gonna try a few of these logos out to see how they look. Thanks.


----------



## r4ndyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12984641
> 
> 
> I'm just clicking on it and getting Anti-Leeched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-Clicked and opened in new window, that worked.



Sorry, I switched the link. Should work just fine now.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12984515
> 
> 
> DANG!!!! Those Logos look good even on the remote. Out of curiosity the resolution you used is 150x88 but they end up looking real smooth compared to the ones I resized to 75x44..... Why is that? Or is it just that the black background is more forgiving?
> 
> BTW How could I request for more channels?  Oh well no harm done I guess making my request here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC HD, Space, CNN Headline News, The Weathernetwork, AMC, Fox HD
> 
> Canadian Channels:
> 
> CityTV HD, Global TV HD, CTV HD, Omni 2 HD, CBC HD, Fairchild



freak,

i doubled the res of the icons and it improves the image considerably. i'm a designer by trade and that's one of the tricks i've used when creating device icons or logos for onscreen use. also what helps is adjusting the color palette and knowing which typefaces alias at small sizes and low resolutions. some of the ids in my pack are recreated or re-typeset as needed for their size. (and, yeah... the black background is literally easier on the eyes).

i added amc tonight. i'll add NBC HD, Space, CNN Headline News, The Weathernetwork, Fox HD, and the Canadian Channels: CityTV HD, Global TV HD, CTV HD, Omni 2 HD, CBC HD, Fairchild in the next few days. look for an updated zip with a new date w/in the file name.

have fun tweaking your new remote!


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12982129
> 
> 
> thanks joe. and thanks to radyoactve for introducing me to 4shared.com.
> 
> you can download the latest batch of harmony one-sized high-res channel icons from the link below. also available are a batch of music choice/radio icons. if there are channels that anyone wants that are not in the zipped archives let me know. i'd be happy to make new ones and add them to the lot. i will update the batch periodically.
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html
> 
> please note that the icons look best when used in the "diode" theme. i noticed in the "tron" theme that the native image sizes were altered by the remote software with resulting jaggies and illegible type. i have not tried the icons in the "polymer" theme yet.



Thank you very much for your work squareeyes (you too, r4ndyj). They look great.


----------



## MBlue72

Squareeyes:


Thanks for your work on the icons. Very helpful.


MBlue72


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12984722
> 
> 
> freak,
> 
> i doubled the res of the icons and it improves the image considerably. i'm a designer by trade and that's one of the tricks i've used when creating device icons or logos for onscreen use. also what helps is adjusting the color palette and knowing which typefaces alias at small sizes and low resolutions. some of the ids in my pack are recreated or re-typeset as needed for their size. (and, yeah... the black background is literally easier on the eyes).
> 
> i added amc tonight. i'll add NBC HD, Space, CNN Headline News, The Weathernetwork, Fox HD, and the Canadian Channels: CityTV HD, Global TV HD, CTV HD, Omni 2 HD, CBC HD, Fairchild in the next few days. look for an updated zip with a new date w/in the file name.
> 
> have fun tweaking your new remote!



I feel so guilty







for using you like that but what I do to make my remote look sharp hehe even though I have never used this feature before but maybe now its time to make the favorites screen the default start up










As for the technique of doubling the resolution certainly gives more detail but I just thought the remote would reduce it back to the native 75x44 but obviously it looks different so there is certainly something I dun get 

but its ok as long as I have you haha


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12984847
> 
> 
> I feel so guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for using you like that but what I do to make my remote look sharp hehe even though I have never used this feature before but maybe now its time to make the favorites screen the default start up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the technique of doubling the resolution certainly gives more detail but I just thought the remote would reduce it back to the native 75x44 but obviously it looks different so there is certainly something I dun get
> 
> but its ok as long as I have you haha



no guilt necessary. for me half the fun of these remotes is tweaking them to perfection.

you're in luck... in the last ten minutes i found all but one of your logos online and in high res. my yankee networks should take some design lessons from our neighbors to the north. the channel logos are beautiful and will look great on the remote.

i should have a new batch up tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12985002
> 
> 
> no guilt necessary. for me half the fun of these remotes is tweaking them to perfection.
> 
> you're in luck... in the last ten minutes i found all but one of your logos online and in high res. my yankee networks should take some design lessons from our neighbors to the north. the channel logos are beautiful and will look great on the remote.
> 
> i should have a new batch up tomorrow or the next day.



Oh I feel like a child in a Candy oh no wait ... more like me in a gadget store

I will count down the minutes and appreciate everyone of it


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12979949
> 
> 
> i have the exact same problem with mine, and only in the xbox activity. i have a superflous screen with the 4 buttons and two blanks. i have not addressed the issue with harmony support yet nor have i tried to fix it by wiping the device and setting it back up.
> 
> let me know if you any success fixing the problem.



I'm still seeing this problem. I tried removing the activity, syncing, adding it back, syncing again, as well as removing the device and activity, syncing, adding both of them back, syncing again. I still see duplicate button entries for my 360 and PS3 (which is actually set up as the Nyko BluWave remote).


If I completely remove all custom button entries from the activity, that is actually reflected on the remote following a sync, however as soon as I try to add a button, it gets duplicated once I update. Very strange. My other activities look fine, no duplicates at all...


I haven't tried contacting Logitech about this, but if anyone else can try and duplicate this problem, it would be nice to have some verification that it's a software issue and not one related to a handful of remotes.


----------



## savage1005

i just got this remote today loving it so far. it is very easy to setup and is working great . this is my first harmony remote. at first i was accidentally hitting the wrong button from time to time, but the more i use it, the better i am at not making a mistake.


----------



## savage1005

these custom logos are wonderful. thanks guys.


----------



## jes33

My thanks as well. These really make this remote first class.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12985088
> 
> 
> Oh I feel like a child in a Candy oh no wait ... more like me in a gadget store
> 
> I will count down the minutes and appreciate everyone of it



i know that feeling too well.

new icons uploaded this morning. many from your list are included, plus others per additional requests; a few more from your list will make it up over the weekend. let me know how the icons you requested look on the remote. i don't have time to test them all on mine, but i'd like to make adjustments to them if any are difficult to read.

,r


----------



## ShoutingMan

(I'm an occaisional reader of AVS, but never really posted here before. This thread was helpful in selecting the One, which I bought last night. Here's my early and quick review)

The new Logitech Harmony One is available in stores: I bought one tonight. Here's a quick review.)


This is my first high-end remote. My remote for the past 8 years is the marvelous Radio Shack 15-1994. But as much as I like it, it's showing its age: it doesn't support my new Tivo and my wife gets frustrated the limited macros I can create for it.


So, thanks to gift cards and coupons, we decided to upgrade to the One. I'm a fan of hard-button remotes; touch-screen remotes have never appealed to me. But their flexibility is not to be denied. The One looked like it might strike near perfect balance: well designed hard-button layout with an attracive touch-screen LCD for to complete the control system.


Setup was easy: After installing the control software and having charged the remote in its base station, I plugged it in with a USB cord and ran the control software. It walked me through setting up an account -- this is all done with a web-driven app, so internet access is necessary it seems.


The software asks for the model numbers of my electronics. Five minutes with a flashlight peering at the back of my TV, etc got that data. It identified correctly my TV, DVD, and receiver. It had troubles with the Tivo.


It took me through a series of steps to determine what I the device was: it told me to aim the Tivo remote at the rear of the One and press the power button. And here is a very clever feature: the input sensor, to read codes from other remotes is at the tail of the One. Rather than facing them head to head and trying to press buttons upside down on one of the remotes, you aim the old remote at the bottom of the One, so they are both easily managed.


After pressing a few more buttons, the software asked me a couple more questions, and then gave me its, correct, recommendation for what it thought the Tivo was.


With my four devices identified, it asked what activities I'd like to have. It suggested: Watch Tivo, Watch DVD, Listen to Radio, and Listen to CD. I accepted these as is. It programmed my remote, and I unplugged the cable.


And the One gave a tutorial on its LCD!


Tutorial over, the remote went to its normal activity screen. Three LCD buttons were shown for Watch DVD, Listen Radio, Listen CD; tapping the side arrow took me to the second screen with Watch Tivo. And activities are the magic, the feature that my wife wanted. The One is smart, tracking what's on and off, and what their settings are.


Pressing Watch Tivo turns the TV and receiver on, and sets the various inputs correctly. The LCD then changes to show Tivo-specific options. And the hard-buttons control the Tivo. Volume "punch-through" was correctly set -- that is, controlling the volume by the receiver is also automatic, setup during the software process. Tapping the Activities hard button and then the Watch DVD toggles receiver and TV inputs and turns on the DVD player. Changing to Listen Radio turns off the TV and DVD, and sets the radio to FM.


A quick test of buttons for the DVD, Tivo, and Radio found that all the important features were set correctly and sensibly. There remain a few secondary buttons that I need to determine how to set; for example, the "info" button to show the time-remaining on DVDs did get programmed.


Next, I need to learn how to add custom buttons and rearrange buttons on the LCD screen.


It took about 30 minutes to setup the One; most of that was simple button clicking in the guided software tool. It was almost disappointing, it was so easy. My old 15-1994 was practically a hobby, programming it could take hours of trial and error. I created custom button maps to remember what the half-size "LAST" button did in the various modes. In contrast, the One just worked. There's a bit more work to do to get it just right. But I could leave it alone and probably be just fine.


The One is pricey at $250. But if you need a good remote, partcularly one the whole family can use without cheat sheets or remembering arcane button mappings, the One is a good way to get to just one remote.


----------



## girdnerg

ShoutingMan,

Nice feedback. I noticed you said the watch tivo activity was on page 2. I just wanted to let you know the software will let you rearrange the activities also. That way your watch tivo can be moved to the 1st page. Just put the most popular on page 1 and move the rest to the next (I assumed watch tivo was one of your most popular).


Rob


----------



## rstand

Loved my 880 and I know it will continue to serve me well in another room. This new remote from Logitech is outstanding. The minor irritations I had with the 880 are gone and the new features like the touch screen are frosting on the cake.


I think it looks sleek and the devices it controls seem to respond much better. The logo's look great. Thanks for the effort squareeyes!! Still playing with it.


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/12988384
> 
> 
> ShoutingMan,
> 
> Nice feedback. I noticed you said the watch tivo activity was on page 2. I just wanted to let you know the software will let you rearrange the activities also. That way your watch tivo can be moved to the 1st page. Just put the most popular on page 1 and move the rest to the next (I assumed watch tivo was one of your most popular).
> 
> 
> Rob



Yes, I forgot to mention that in my review. But I found how to rearrange and moved that to #1 position. Very nice.


----------



## Dave8844

Does anyone know if and where this remote is available for retail purchase in Canada (specifically the GTA)?


----------



## SeaBee63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave8844* /forum/post/12989842
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if and where this remote is available for retail purchase in Canada (specifically the GTA)?



I've been looking and calling around for the past few days with no success. I do know that directdial.com (in London) has it at a great price but I heard from them they aren't expecting stock until Feb 21st. I called my SR at cdw.ca (enterprise IT) and they are expecting distribution tomorrow with it shipping next week. So I ordered with them.


Let us know if you find it at B&M store – I might cancel my CDW order.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaylucky* /forum/post/12986155
> 
> 
> I'm still seeing this problem. I tried removing the activity, syncing, adding it back, syncing again, as well as removing the device and activity, syncing, adding both of them back, syncing again. I still see duplicate button entries for my 360 and PS3 (which is actually set up as the Nyko BluWave remote).
> 
> 
> If I completely remove all custom button entries from the activity, that is actually reflected on the remote following a sync, however as soon as I try to add a button, it gets duplicated once I update. Very strange. My other activities look fine, no duplicates at all...
> 
> 
> I haven't tried contacting Logitech about this, but if anyone else can try and duplicate this problem, it would be nice to have some verification that it's a software issue and not one related to a handful of remotes.



jay,

i'm going to contact harmony this weekend about this and a few other issues. i'll let you know the outcome of my conversation with support.

,r


----------



## smeat2000

Can someone tell me how to use the channel logos? This is the first time I have set up a remote like this and I can't figure out how install and setup. It's probably something simple that I am skipping over.


----------



## stevegca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeat2000* /forum/post/12991977
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to use the channel logos? This is the first time I have set up a remote like this and I can't figure out how install and setup. It's probably something simple that I am skipping over.



On the Activities tab, click the "Settings" button for your "Watch TV" or similar activity. From there, choose, "Set Up Favorite Channels", and it should be pretty obvious from that point on -- you enter a channel, label, then select an image from your computer.


----------



## nash0r

I upgraded from an 880 to a One a few days ago. So far, it's an absolute must-upgrade - best remote I've used. I have also used a number of URC MX products - in fact, I used a MX700 for a few years and despite buying an 880 to replace it, never really got into the 880 much and it ended up collecting dust while I continued to use the MX 700.


The One replicates the excellent buttons of the MX700, while offering better ergonomics (sleeker and lighter, the touchscreen, etc), a rechargeable battery, and more up to date/easier software. I enjoyed the MX series for its extreme configurability, but I have found the Logitech can do everything I've needed and simplifies programming considerably. It's a much better remote for house guests because they can't accidentally do things like put the TV on the wrong input as easily as they could with the MX.


I thought the 880 was just OK - the button layout was poor and not easy to use without looking down at it constantly. The software was handy and the rechargeable batteries were nice (my MX700 ate batteries at a nasty pace). But I never fell in love with the 880.


So far, I am extremely pleased with the One and would recommend it to any 880 or MX series owners. I will pick up a second for the bedroom once the price starts to dip. Thanks to the folks posting coupons/rebates, and for the chanel logos!


----------



## ozcot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r4ndyj* /forum/post/12984492
> 
> 
> You should go back and get the 2 year replacement plan. How do you think I went from the 670 to the 880 to the One? Just kept returning them when the new one came out and said it wasn't holding a charge for very long and paid the difference. Best Buy's Replacement Plans kick ass.



That ploy will not work with this unit. All they would do is give a replacement batttery since they cover the battery as well. Surprised they would fall for that with the other units as well.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r4ndyj* /forum/post/12984492
> 
> 
> You should go back and get the 2 year replacement plan. How do you think I went from the 670 to the 880 to the One? Just kept returning them when the new one came out and said it wasn't holding a charge for very long and paid the difference. Best Buy's Replacement Plans kick ass.



So does honesty!!!


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12984722
> 
> 
> freak,
> 
> i doubled the res of the icons and it improves the image considerably. i'm a designer by trade and that's one of the tricks i've used when creating device icons or logos for onscreen use. also what helps is adjusting the color palette and knowing which typefaces alias at small sizes and low resolutions. some of the ids in my pack are recreated or re-typeset as needed for their size. (and, yeah... the black background is literally easier on the eyes).
> 
> i added amc tonight. i'll add NBC HD, Space, CNN Headline News, The Weathernetwork, Fox HD, and the Canadian Channels: CityTV HD, Global TV HD, CTV HD, Omni 2 HD, CBC HD, Fairchild in the next few days. look for an updated zip with a new date w/in the file name.
> 
> have fun tweaking your new remote!



I've got a couple more for you to add if its not too much trouble: CW HD, ABC Family, HD Theater, DIY, Discovery Home. Thanks for all your hard work. Your icons are awesome.


----------



## smeat2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevegca* /forum/post/12992946
> 
> 
> On the Activities tab, click the "Settings" button for your "Watch TV" or similar activity. From there, choose, "Set Up Favorite Channels", and it should be pretty obvious from that point on -- you enter a channel, label, then select an image from your computer.



Thanks!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/12994264
> 
> 
> I've got a couple more for you to add if its not too much trouble: CW HD, ABC Family, HD Theater, DIY, Discovery Home. Thanks for all your hard work. Your icons are awesome.



you got it. i'll post a new iteration tomorrow or over the weekend and include those in the batch.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Finally had a chance to pick one up tonight!


I won't get a chance to mess with it until tomorrow night when I have some time. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12994414
> 
> 
> you got it. i'll post a new iteration tomorrow or over the weekend and include those in the batch.



Sweet logos









This will finally convince me to use this feature hehe


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/12994749
> 
> 
> Sweet logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will finally convince me to use this feature hehe



i've uploaded a few special logos separate from the zips for this sunday. they'll remain up until 12am PST, 2/4.


----------



## bkazepis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/12994699
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to pick one up tonight!
> 
> 
> I won't get a chance to mess with it until tomorrow night when I have some time. I can't wait to get started.



Just picked mine up today as well....programmed it but didnt customize yet with logos etc...cant wait till tomorrow... : )


Squareeyes...great work on the logos...


----------



## Jano18

I sold my 670 today to my employee & bought the Harmony One at BB. I used the 10% off coupon & I will mail in the 10% off rebate from Logitech. I updated everything & it works perfect. So far I love it & am extremely happy with it. Much more user friendly & comfortable with no problems with the touch screen. I will try to customize it a little before I leave for Aruba Sunday morning!


----------



## savage1005

squareeyes, think you could do a fox hd logo? i am really enjoying your logos


----------



## DaveOP

Just picked one of these up tonight at BestBuy. Being a first time Harmony user, I am completely impressed. It works perfectly with the SA 8300 HD Cable Box, Samsung 4669, XBOX 360, and everything else I can throw at it. Definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a great remote!


----------



## KRiS1

Picked mine up from BB after work. Hopefully I can have it setup this weekend.


----------



## squareeyes

freak (et al),

all icons from latest requests plus more have been posted in a 020108 archive. i haven't had time to test all the icons on my remote, so please let me know if any are sub par or illegible and i'll examine and recreate each that needs work.


----------



## Bitgod

The only minor thing that bugs me about The One is it seems it's just a hair laggy when hitting buttons on the remote compared to my MX500.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12996699
> 
> 
> freak (et al),
> 
> all icons from latest requests plus more have been posted in a 020108 archive. i haven't had time to test all the icons on my remote, so please let me know if any are sub par or illegible and i'll examine and recreate each that needs work.



Wow still being amazed! Can I suggest MSNBC & Fox News Channel?

There are so many channels out there, you might make this into a cottage industry!


----------



## squareeyes

i'll add those two over the weekend.

you might be right about this being a venture. i'll go the way of itunes... 99¢ an icon. i'll be rakin' it in in no time. =)


----------



## Bitgod

Here's a couple I had to whip up for Comcast Sportsnet and Fox Sports Bay Area. I grabbed what I could from their respective sites and cropped them.


If anyone can find some high quality logos for HD Net and HD Net Movies, that'd be appreciated. I had to make do with the lower res stuff from Remote Central.





















$%@$!#!# sigh, and so now spending time on setting up my buttons, the damn harmony app freezes up on me and I have start over.


----------



## SpeedracerII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jano18* /forum/post/12995958
> 
> 
> I sold my 670 today to my employee & bought the Harmony One at BB. I used the 10% off coupon & I will mail in the *10% off rebate from Logitech.* I updated everything & it works perfect. So far I love it & am extremely happy with it. Much more user friendly & comfortable with no problems with the touch screen. I will try to customize it a little before I leave for Aruba Sunday morning!



Where did you get this rebate? I didn't see it on Logitech.


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12987152
> 
> 
> i know that feeling too well.
> 
> new icons uploaded this morning. many from your list are included, plus others per additional requests; a few more from your list will make it up over the weekend. let me know how the icons you requested look on the remote. i don't have time to test them all on mine, but i'd like to make adjustments to them if any are difficult to read.
> 
> ,r



Thank you for the logos! Very nice work! How about adding some for the XM satellite channels?


Kirk


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedracerII* /forum/post/12997235
> 
> 
> Where did you get this rebate? I didn't see it on Logitech.



I believe there is a link to it earlier in this thread. Just do a search and you should find it. I tried to upload it but the file size is too big.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12996699
> 
> 
> freak (et al),
> 
> all icons from latest requests plus more have been posted in a 020108 archive. i haven't had time to test all the icons on my remote, so please let me know if any are sub par or illegible and i'll examine and recreate each that needs work.



I didn't see a 020108 archive on the 4shared site. I went to the original link in one of your earlier posts. The football icons are there, but the TV ones are not.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/12997496
> 
> 
> I didn't see a 020108 archive on the 4shared site. I went to the original link in one of your earlier posts. The football icons are there, but the TV ones are not.



uploading a new zip right now to reflect all requests on this page (not including the xm satellite logos... those will come later).

check the link in a minute or two.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/12997433
> 
> 
> Thank you for the logos! Very nice work! How about adding some for the XM satellite channels?
> 
> 
> Kirk



kirk,

there're well over a hundred of xm stations in the lineup. let's start with the 24-30 ones you'd like on your 4 favorites screen and i'll add others later on as additional requests come in.

send me a private message with that list. luckily all the vector logos are all in one pdf file so i can get them done pretty quickly.


----------



## KSrB2000

Squareyes I have a few more icons to request if you can find them/have time.


discovery health, mytv, the N, MTV 3, military chanel, fox reality channel.


Any chance on an update to get them working with all 3 themes?


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12997525
> 
> 
> uploading a new zip right now to reflect all requests on this page (not including the xm satellite logos... those will come later).
> 
> check the link in a minute or two.



Got it. Thank you. I have a couple more that would be nice if you can find them. MOJO HD & USA HD.


----------



## Jacksmyname

Hi all. I've had the 880 for over a year, and like it. Only complaint I have is that it's a bit hard to see (for me) in a darkened room.

Picked up the One yesterday, transferred settings from the 880.

A VERY nice upgrade from the 880. Much easier to see/use.


----------



## Dave8844

Awesome work on the logos squareeyes, and a special thanks for our Canadian stations. Can I trouble you to add TSN HD and Sportsnet HD? Thanks!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KSrB2000* /forum/post/12997637
> 
> 
> Squareyes I have a few more icons to request if you can find them/have time.
> 
> 
> discovery health, mytv, the N, MTV 3, military chanel, fox reality channel.
> 
> 
> Any chance on an update to get them working with all 3 themes?



ksr, speed, dave,

the file has been updated to include your icons. be sure to check for multiple versions on a few of them. i had to tweek the relationship between the logo and type on a few so that they'd remain legible at the small size.


----------



## Dave8844




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12998431
> 
> 
> ksr, speed, dave,
> 
> the file has been updated to include your icons. be sure to check for multiple versions on a few of them. i had to tweek the relationship between the logo and type on a few so that they'd remain legible at the small size.



Awesome, thanks squareeyes. Now all I need is to find this remote in Canada!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12997006
> 
> 
> i'll add those two over the weekend.
> 
> you might be right about this being a venture. i'll go the way of itunes... 99¢ an icon. i'll be rakin' it in in no time. =)



Yup! Of course you could do packages and tier levels!










Also: I'm starting to wonder if this thread in the thread deserves a thread of it's own, if you'd like to start and host it?? It's gonna get busy! People are liking this remote and your work. Or maybe working with this guy http://squareworld.com/harmony/ it seems a natural fit!


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12998655
> 
> 
> Yup! Of course you could do packages and tier levels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: I'm starting to wonder if this thread in the thread deserves a thread of it's own, if you'd like to start and host it?? It's gonna get busy! People are liking this remote and your work. Or maybe working with this guy http://squareworld.com/harmony/ it seems a natural fit!



Please do not start a new thread. For me, it is so simple to just check this thread and know that I am seeing everything people are saying about the Harmony One.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12998655
> 
> 
> Yup! Of course you could do packages and tier levels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: I'm starting to wonder if this thread in the thread deserves a thread of it's own, if you'd like to start and host it?? It's gonna get busy! People are liking this remote and your work. Or maybe working with this guy http://squareworld.com/harmony/ it seems a natural fit!



i don't mind keeping it in this thread. although it might get frustrating for people if they have to mine through an entire page of icon-related posts to find other relevant harmony one info.

let's see how busy it gets this weekend. i have a feeling alot of people are going to be programming their remotes over the next few days.

either way, i'll probably end up moving all the files off 4shared. i'm working on a simple site so people can browse through the icons and pull them right off the page rather than downloading the same zip over and over.

will keep you posted.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/12997433
> 
> 
> Thank you for the logos! Very nice work! How about adding some for the XM satellite channels?
> 
> 
> Kirk



kirk,

i've uploaded the first batch of xm radio icons per the list you sent. please let me know how they look on the remote. i've given up taking the time to test them on mine and have merely been relying on my experience with previous icons.

let me know so i can tweak any that don't read well.

,randy


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12998965
> 
> 
> i don't mind keeping it in this thread. although it might get frustrating for people if they have to mine through an entire page of icon-related posts to find other relevant harmony one info.
> 
> let's see how busy it gets this weekend. i have a feeling alot of people are going to be programming their remotes over the next few days.
> 
> either way, i'll probably end up moving all the files off 4shared. i'm working on a simple site so people can browse through the icons and pull them right off the page rather than downloading the same zip over and over.
> 
> will keep you posted.



At this point, I think most new owners just want one set of good icons for their remote. I have that set (thanks to you, squareeyes







), so I don't think there will be tons of discussion about icons other than where to get the squareeyes pack everyone is talking about. Maybe you could put a link to them in your signature ("_Looking for the famous squareeyes Harmony One channel icons everyone is talking about? Click here!_"). However, if people start wanting constant tweaks and different colors/styles, then it may be necessary for a new thread.


But until then, as you said, let's just see how busy it gets before starting a new thread.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sholmes* /forum/post/12999034
> 
> 
> At this point, I think most new owners just want one set of good icons for their remote. I have that set (thanks to you, squareeyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I don't think there will be tons of discussion about icons other than where to get the squareeyes pack everyone is talking about. Maybe you could put a link to them in your signature ("_Looking for the famous squareeyes Harmony One channel icons everyone is talking about? Click here!_"). However, if people start wanting constant tweaks and different colors/styles, then it may be necessary for a new thread.
> 
> 
> But until then, as you said, let's just see how busy it gets before starting a new thread.



a link in the signature is a great idea. i'm going to see if i can get the site functioning this weekend and then i'll consider using that url.

also, so you and everyone else knows, i don't plan on creating many or any different styles or colors just yet. i'll focus on expanding the database for now. i will tweak individual icons if they're illegible or look cruddy on your remotes (as i stated in previous posts, i'm not testing all of these on mine).

if i do another style it will be based on multiple requests from different users and i will apply it universally to create an entirely new icon set. let's see what themes harmony comes up with in the future. so far the black back seems to looks nice with all aside from the resize bug in the tron theme. has anyone look at these on the polymer theme yet?


----------



## MBlue72

squareeyes --


Thanks again for all your work! Would it be possible for you to add these three:

BTN (Big Ten Network)

The Weather Channel

Hallmark (which would make my wife very happy)


Thanks so much,


Dave


----------



## KSrB2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sholmes* /forum/post/12998841
> 
> 
> Please do not start a new thread. For me, it is so simple to just check this thread and know that I am seeing everything people are saying about the Harmony One.



I agree. Let's keep this talk here.


----------



## stevegca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12998655
> 
> 
> Also: I'm starting to wonder if this thread in the thread deserves a thread of it's own, if you'd like to start and host it?? It's gonna get busy! People are liking this remote and your work. Or maybe working with this guy http://squareworld.com/harmony/ it seems a natural fit!



I agree in principle, but disagree otherwise.










This is a thread geared towards discussing the Harmony One. The Harmony product line, and the "favorite" icons in particular are not new and favorite icons shouldn't be such a big discussion topic littering the One thread.


That said, I am a Harmony 880 owner that was already planning to purchase a One for the reasons everyone has been talking about (ergonomic redesign, etc.). I had been stalking this thread for information as I waited the One to become available for purchase. As someone that never used favorites on my 880 (not really sure why), all the chatter in this thread, got my attention when I got my One and WOW!


I think squareeyes has the right idea with seeing how much additional chatter comes, or if it quiets down. squareeyes' icons are geared specifically towards the One (with the black background) so this thread isn't necessarily wrong. After an initial flurry of "make me X!" requests, I figure it should quiet down here. I do hope that squareeyes implements some kind of website to showcase his work better -- the icons he's done are absolutely great and certainly has me hooked!


I do think Logitech could/should do better with marketing favorites and making them easier to use. There are some canned logos with the One, but there aren't enough included to be meaningful (unless I'm missing a button to click on in the software somewhere). For a $250 remote control, just selling the One on "universal remote" grounds isn't enough in my opinion. squareeyes has put together some really nice looking icons that I'm sure Logitech could have easily done as well for a real bonus (how many One users will come to sites like these to find custom icons?)


As for the One, as I mentioned, I am a longtime 880 user. I now have the 880 in the bedroom with the One in the living room. The One is a fantastic remote:


- the ergonomic feel of the unit in the hand is much nicer than the 880


- the weight of it in the hand feels better than the 880. I was using my 880 this morning in bed and almost dropped it.


- the feel of the buttons is GREAT! I got used to the layout of the 880 and could generally stop, pause, etc. things by touch, but the One is much better in this regards.


- the charger seems a bit better designed. There are many horror stories about charging the 880 (I originally had an early 880 and had issues too though my current 880 is better). The One has two contacts for charging instead of three on the 880. On the One itself, the contacts themselves are much larger as well.


- the touchscreen. I do kind of wish the left/right buttons to go to the previous/next screens were hard buttons but I figure I'll get used to it. Overall, it's pretty snazzy and easy to use.


----------



## Jacksmyname

squareeyes........

Just want to add my thanks for your icons. I also never used the favorites feature on my 880. Just finished adding some of yours, and they are outstanding!

Only one, so far, that I'd like added is The Movie Channel HD.


Thanks again.

Jack


----------



## misterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveOP* /forum/post/12996235
> 
> 
> Just picked one of these up tonight at BestBuy. Being a first time Harmony user, I am completely impressed. It works perfectly with the SA 8300 HD Cable Box, Samsung 4669, XBOX 360, and everything else I can throw at it. Definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a great remote!



Is your 8300 HD box a DVR box? I'm a newbie to universal remotes so I just want to make sure the ONE will easily work with the DVR functionality on my 8300HDC DVR box.


For all the faults of the 8300 hdc software, the remote is user friendly enough that my wife can use it without any input from me.


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12999025
> 
> 
> kirk,
> 
> i've uploaded the first batch of xm radio icons per the list you sent. please let me know how they look on the remote. i've given up taking the time to test them on mine and have merely been relying on my experience with previous icons.
> 
> let me know so i can tweak any that don't read well.
> 
> ,randy



Randy, They look as good as your other icons --> Perfect!


And thanks for the unbelievably quick turnaround!


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *misterman* /forum/post/12999742
> 
> 
> Is your 8300 HD box a DVR box? I'm a newbie to universal remotes so I just want to make sure the ONE will easily work with the DVR functionality on my 8300HDC DVR box.
> 
> 
> For all the faults of the 8300 hdc software, the remote is user friendly enough that my wife can use it without any input from me.



Yeah, it's the 8300HD DVR that I use with WideOpenWest, and it supports the list, ABC buttons, and everything else


----------



## speedoflight

Squareeyes,

Thanks for all your hard work on the icons. You've really done a top notch job on these. They really make the One look nice. Now if I could only get it to bring me a margarita.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13001721
> 
> 
> Squareeyes,
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on the icons. You've really done a top notch job on these. They really make the One look nice. Now if I could only get it to bring me a margarita.



That's an optional attachment in the works at Logitech! Should be available soon!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevegca* /forum/post/12999524
> 
> 
> I agree in principle, but disagree otherwise.



I certainly don't want to discourage the creativity, just thought it could stand alone and thrive. As a long time user of Favorites on the 880 this is a revelation in image quality. I am hoping to acquire a One, tomorrow, and join the fun. How and why that will happen I'll explain later. Yes it's a story...











I also kinda liked "squareworld.com" and "squareeyes" it got me as perfect!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBlue72* /forum/post/12999381
> 
> 
> squareeyes --
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your work! Would it be possible for you to add these three:
> 
> BTN (Big Ten Network)
> 
> The Weather Channel
> 
> Hallmark (which would make my wife very happy)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> 
> Dave



latest icons requested have been uploaded. tmc was a trick and had to be redesigned from scratch. there're 3 versions each of standard and hd tmc. let me know how it turns out on the remote.

big ten (his), hallmark (hers), and the weather channel also included along with a whole slew of others. also added to the xm zip.

i won't post any more new today, but if i see any more requests than look for those plus more tomorrow.

also, confirmed that the icon resize bug is present in both tron and polymer themes. my icons will look good in the default diode theme and absolutely horrible on the other two. i'll bring that up with support tomorrow.

i'll also bring up the lack of margarita mixing functionality. i'm a little peeved that this remote does not also prepare food. for $250.00 you'd think it could whip up an egg sandwich or something.

thanks to all for your kind icon kudos. i'm having alot fun tweaking this remote.

,randy


----------



## bwclark

Order one of these ONEs today from B&H and as it is my first remote of this type, I will be back most likely with questions. I do plan to use the icons by squareeyes for sure....many thanks. Hope you have the Golf Channel in there.


----------



## dtokarz

Since I downloaded the icons from squareeyes, I feel I should give thanks to him and say that he has done an excellent job! Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## hbanzon

I just got one today! My wonderful wife gave it to me for my birthday! So far I like it. My setup needs some tweaking for sure, but overall it's much better than the URC MX-500 that I currently have.

So reading through this thread, I haven't been able to tell if it's possible to set custom icons for the command buttons. I see how it can be done for Favorites. And I also see that the "A", "B" and "C" buttons get their own graphics. Anyone figure out if its possible to use our own graphics, and not just text?


----------



## MBlue72

squareeyes --


Is it too late to get your name on the ballot for Super Tuesday? I am sensing a groundswell of support here from AVS members!


Thanks again.


Dave


----------



## nash0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/12996860
> 
> 
> The only minor thing that bugs me about The One is it seems it's just a hair laggy when hitting buttons on the remote compared to my MX500.



Did you lower the delay on your One? See the sticky thread in this forum regarding delay settings for the Harmony series remotes. Mine is virtually as responsive as my MX700 after adjusting some settings.


----------



## lk10

I just got a Harmony One and am trying to set it up to control my TiVo HD. However, it's trying to learn the "." button for my digital channels, which the TiVo remote does not have. Does anyone know how I can program the "." into the Harmony One for the TiVo setup? Thanks in advance.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbanzon* /forum/post/13003124
> 
> 
> I just got one today! My wonderful wife gave it to me for my birthday! So far I like it. My setup needs some tweaking for sure, but overall it's much better than the URC MX-500 that I currently have.
> 
> So reading through this thread, I haven't been able to tell if it's possible to set custom icons for the command buttons. I see how it can be done for Favorites. And I also see that the "A", "B" and "C" buttons get their own graphics. Anyone figure out if its possible to use our own graphics, and not just text?



happy birthday hbanzon!

so far it appears that the only custom buttons are the "favorites". the graphical a, b and c buttons, as well as xbox 360 and playstation 3 controller buttons are included w/in the harmony database. they are preset and not editable. i also saw a post on one of the forums with tivo "thumbs up/down" graphical buttons coming up under a user's "watch tivo" activity.

i'm hoping that harmony will eventually release a software update that will allow us to edit all of our own custom buttons. i'm not holding my breath though.

,randy


----------



## rstand

I am very happy with this remote so far and do not expect my opinion to change. What have other owners experienced with battery life so far?


Mine was charged overnight last night and without a lot of use today other than some programming changes the battery indicator is almost at the bottom of the scale.


I can't draw any conclusion yet, but compared to my 880 which would show a full indicator for days, the ONE seems to discharge quickly. Comments?


----------



## Jacksmyname

squareeyes .........

Thanks very much for The Movie Channel HD. It looks great.










Jack


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13004366
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this remote so far and do not expect my opinion to change. What have other owners experienced with battery life so far?
> 
> 
> Mine was charged overnight last night and without a lot of use today other than some programming changes the battery indicator is almost at the bottom of the scale.
> 
> 
> I can't draw any conclusion yet, but compared to my 880 which would show a full indicator for days, the ONE seems to discharge quickly. Comments?



That's unusual. Mine came with an almost fully charged battery. I've been fooling with it a good part of the day and battery charge is still fine.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13004366
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this remote so far and do not expect my opinion to change. What have other owners experienced with battery life so far?
> 
> 
> Mine was charged overnight last night and without a lot of use today other than some programming changes the battery indicator is almost at the bottom of the scale.
> 
> 
> I can't draw any conclusion yet, but compared to my 880 which would show a full indicator for days, the ONE seems to discharge quickly. Comments?



I've noticed that multiple changes & updates seem to drain the battery quite a bit. Otherwise, the battery seems to last several days before needing a charge. Mine originally came with only one green bar showing. After replacing the 880 settings on the One and making several tweaks (about 5 or 6 or so updates), the battery was completely drained. I let it charge for about 4 hours before several friends came over for movie night. Three days later the battery had only drained one green bar. However, yesterday, starting with a full overnight charge, I started further tweaking my One by uploading Squareeyes' favorites icons & further adjusting the delay settings, (again about 5 or 6 updates or so), and the battery has drained considerably. I left it on the charger all afternoon and its back to full strength now.


----------



## ShoutingMan

How do you rearrange buttons in the LCD display (e.g. change the order of Tivo buttons in the DVR activity)?


The "Additional Buttons" settings don't agree with my LCD layout for my Tivo. And changing their order has no effect on the One's display. Anyone re-ordered the soft buttons?


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoutingMan* /forum/post/13005221
> 
> 
> How do you rearrange buttons in the LCD display (e.g. change the order of Tivo buttons in the DVR activity)?
> 
> 
> The "Additional Buttons" settings don't agree with my LCD layout for my Tivo. And changing their order has no effect on the One's display. Anyone re-ordered the soft buttons?



Are you sure you're customizing the buttons for the ACTIVITY rather than the Tivo DEVICE? Activities and devices are independent of one another and are customized separately.


----------



## Freakfreak

Squareeyes my hero







I am so setup with channel logos that I now just have this need to fill my last page even though I donot need it haha

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

My Battery is on it's second charge and the first charge lasted 12 days with maybe dz reprograms. My second charge with a few less updates is now on it's last red bar and it's been 12 days again.

Even though the battery has no memory effect I still make sure my first charge was at least 12hours. I do not charge the remote until it's almost down to the end and so far that has worked for any gadgets of mine cell, razor, remote, laptop, mouse, etc


----------



## i2k

Picked up the Harmony one. Excellent remote, replaced one of my 720's.

Really need to be able to add custom icons for device buttons though!


----------



## Jano18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedracerII* /forum/post/12997235
> 
> 
> Where did you get this rebate? I didn't see it on Logitech.



I found it in another post on page 5 #124.


----------



## Jano18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13002586
> 
> 
> latest icons requested have been uploaded. tmc was a trick and had to be redesigned from scratch. there're 3 versions each of standard and hd tmc. let me know how it turns out on the remote.
> 
> big ten (his), hallmark (hers), and the weather channel also included along with a whole slew of others. also added to the xm zip.
> 
> i won't post any more new today, but if i see any more requests than look for those plus more tomorrow.
> 
> also, confirmed that the icon resize bug is present in both tron and polymer themes. my icons will look good in the default diode theme and absolutely horrible on the other two. i'll bring that up with support tomorrow.
> 
> i'll also bring up the lack of margarita mixing functionality. i'm a little peeved that this remote does not also prepare food. for $250.00 you'd think it could whip up an egg sandwich or something.
> 
> thanks to all for your kind icon kudos. i'm having alot fun tweaking this remote.
> 
> ,randy



Awesome work! If you are taking any requests, I am a huge NFL fan & subscribe to the NFL Sunday Ticket & Super Fan package. The regular season is over so I have no immediate need for an icon, but if you could find the time I would love to have "The Red Zone Channel" & "Sunday NFL Ticket" Icons!










Thanks


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13005295
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're customizing the buttons for the ACTIVITY rather than the Tivo DEVICE? Activities and devices are independent of one another and are customized separately.



That's exactly the problem. I was changing Device when I wanted Activity.


I'm finding the instructions lacking on some customization features, but I'm figuring it out.


----------



## sholmes

I just wanted to chime in on the battery issue. I got my One last Friday and charged it for probably 4 hours. Exactly one week later, the battery indicator was low (orange), so I charged it.


I don't know how much longer it could have gone because I didn't care to try (a full week is more than enough for me). But I hope others will start posting their experience with how long the charge lasts for the One.


squareeyes, I can confirm that the One has actual images for the Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down commands for TiVo. They look nice and resemble the buttons on the actual TiVo remote. If Logitech would allow 1) custom icons for activities, and 2) 6 activities per page, I would be delighted.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/13003862
> 
> 
> I just got a Harmony One and am trying to set it up to control my TiVo HD. However, it's trying to learn the "." button for my digital channels, which the TiVo remote does not have. Does anyone know how I can program the "." into the Harmony One for the TiVo setup? Thanks in advance.



lk10,


I also have a TiVo HD. Do you have a problem with the "LiveTV" button acting as a previous channel button (takes you back to the last channel you were on)? It shows that it is configured correctly on my setup but doesn't act properly. Any ideas?


----------



## SpeedracerII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jano18* /forum/post/13005686
> 
> 
> I found it in another post on page 5 #124.



I saw it too thanks, but I was one day too late.. doh...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13002586
> 
> 
> latest icons requested have been uploaded. tmc was a trick and had to be redesigned from scratch. there're 3 versions each of standard and hd tmc. let me know how it turns out on the remote.
> 
> big ten (his), hallmark (hers), and the weather channel also included along with a whole slew of others. also added to the xm zip.
> 
> i won't post any more new today, but if i see any more requests than look for those plus more tomorrow.
> 
> also, confirmed that the icon resize bug is present in both tron and polymer themes. my icons will look good in the default diode theme and absolutely horrible on the other two. i'll bring that up with support tomorrow.
> 
> i'll also bring up the lack of margarita mixing functionality. i'm a little peeved that this remote does not also prepare food. for $250.00 you'd think it could whip up an egg sandwich or something.
> 
> thanks to all for your kind icon kudos. i'm having alot fun tweaking this remote.
> 
> ,randy



They look AMAZING, can't wait to use them! Soon, I hope.

Dare I ask for a local channel. KCAL, Channel 9 Los Angeles is not affiliated (sort of) the others I can use a network logo.


----------



## SpeedracerII

I took the 10% Best Buy coupon that was posted on here (thanks!) but I was one day too slow for the Logitech rebate.... oh well. I've never had a programmable remote like this so I'm a noob, but this device is pretty easy to use once you get the hang of it. The instructions aren't very comprehensive, they mostly just tell you how to set it up, you basically teach yourself and there is help. I set it up with my Sony RPTV, Pio AVR, DirecTiVo, Sony DVD player and an ancient VCR I never use. 90% of the default set up suggestions worked but there was no "DVD" input option for the Pio AVR, but I figured out how to add it myself. I also need to refine the "logic" of when to turn things on/off since apparently my Sony RPTV does not have discrete commands and it toggles the power on/off when switching between activities and I don't want it to do that. The screen is really nice and sharp and bright. No problems with touching the right part. My only complaints are minor. I wish the texture on the top was not so slick. It is so shiny and smooth it is almost slippery. The response is a little slow when using my TiVo. I guess I need to check the "delay" but I thought it was set to "0" already. I'm still learning about it and I'm sure I'll be tweaking it for some time. So far I give it "two thumbs up."


BTW mine came with version 7.4 software in the box.


----------



## SpeedracerII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13003995
> 
> 
> happy birthday hbanzon!
> 
> so far it appears that the only custom buttons are the "favorites". the graphical a, b and c buttons, as well as xbox 360 and playstation 3 controller buttons are included w/in the harmony database. they are preset and not editable. i also saw a post on one of the forums with tivo "thumbs up/down" graphical buttons coming up under a user's "watch tivo" activity.
> 
> i'm hoping that harmony will eventually release a software update that will allow us to edit all of our own custom buttons. i'm not holding my breath though.
> 
> ,randy



My One had the TiVo Thumbs Up and Dn icons show up as the default in the LCD screen. Maybe because I have the 7.4 software in the box??? I actually removed them since I don't do the Suggestions thing. If you want a custom setup for a device, you might want to do what I did.... there are a lot of commands on my AVR remote that I wanted access to. So I made a new activity called "Control Receiver" and I made a custom mapping of the One buttons and LCD buttons to the AVR remote commands that I wanted quick access to. Like the surround settings for example. I didn't even see them under the "device" soft menu until after I did this, but there are so many commands you have to page through several pages to get what you want.


EDIT: Okay you CAN customize the "device" buttons through the software. You just have to select the "devices" tab vice the "Activities" tab... must be a noob mistake. And I found discrete ON and OFF for my Sony RPTV. I'm getting there... this is getting better and better.


----------



## ozcot

squareeyes: Thanks for the great Icons!! Is there anyway to get more HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz channel Icons. Would love to have more of them beyond their main channels. Many thanks again they look great.. Hope they will update so you can have Icons for your alternative buttons as well Beyond the A, B, Thumbs up and such.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedracerII* /forum/post/13006671
> 
> 
> I took the 10% Best Buy coupon that was posted on here (thanks!) but I was one day too slow for the Logitech rebate.... oh well. I've never had a programmable remote like this so I'm a noob, but this device is pretty easy to use once you get the hang of it. The instructions aren't very comprehensive, they mostly just tell you how to set it up, you basically teach yourself and there is help. I set it up with my Sony RPTV, Pio AVR, DirecTiVo, Sony DVD player and an ancient VCR I never use. 90% of the default set up suggestions worked but there was no "DVD" input option for the Pio AVR, but I figured out how to add it myself. I also need to refine the "logic" of when to turn things on/off since apparently my Sony RPTV does not have discrete commands and it toggles the power on/off when switching between activities and I don't want it to do that. The screen is really nice and sharp and bright. No problems with touching the right part. My only complaints are minor. I wish the texture on the top was not so slick. It is so shiny and smooth it is almost slippery. The response is a little slow when using my TiVo. I guess I need to check the "delay" but I thought it was set to "0" already. I'm still learning about it and I'm sure I'll be tweaking it for some time. So far I give it "two thumbs up."
> 
> 
> BTW mine came with version 7.4 software in the box.



I had two Sony RPTVs before my current Mits and I can tell you there are LOADS of discrete controls for it. First tell the Harmony in it's software you turn the TV on with separate "on" and "off" commands not a toggle. that should fix that issue. Next, with the remote set to watch TV and you in front of the TV go into the TV "device" you should now see a listing of discrete commands that you can try out and scroll through. Some will be obvious some may be mislabeled. Inventory them by trying them. Make notes as to which will be extra helpful. You can now go to the software and assign them to appropriate buttons or the LCD screen.

Have fun!











Update: I missed your last post, I see you found this feature. Enjoy!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r4ndyj* /forum/post/12984564
> 
> 
> Kickass Logo Pack made by r4ndyj (that's me)
> 
> r4ndy's Logitech One Logos
> 
> password: avsforum
> 
> 
> I put these all together because the resolution of all the ones in the packs I downloaded sucks. Either that or they were the wrong size. These are all 75x44 and look great on our remotes. There's 35 total of all the better channels. Enough to fill up your 24 favorites. Enjoy.



Randy for ease of use can it be redone a a zip file? I think many will have problems with rar files??


----------



## joe221

I've started updating Post #1 with icon links. Please PM me if I missed any or need to update a location or you see a new review. I'll try to keep it current as we enhance our experience with this remote!


----------



## Jacksmyname

Hi all. Got a question for you Harmony gurus........

I have "eyeball" lights in the ceiling over my fireplace. A while back I installed a remote controlled dimmer for them. I created an activity for them, which I labeled "Fireplace Lights" (clever, huh?







). Tested, and it worked fine. I then added two buttons to this activity's screen, "brighter" and "dimmer". Tested again, and all is well; works like a charm.

But, if I'm in an activity such as watch TV (TV and cable box are on), and I want to turn the lights on, I go to that activity and when I turn the lights on, everything else turns off.

How do I get an activity, such as my fireplace lights, to ignore all other equipment that's already on (or off)?

Also, is there a way to get back to the previous activity without going to the activities screen and having to press that activity again, as I would when using the fireplace lights and then back to the watch TV?

Thanks.


----------



## userb

Assuming it's the same software as other harmony remotes:


1. settings -> change options -> select "leave on" for "turn off unused devices".


2. I assume that you could add the lights to your watch tv activity so you don't have to leave the activity or go to device mode to change the lights instead of into a different activity so that when you hit activity again you'd be taken back in the watch tv activity.


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *userb* /forum/post/13008506
> 
> 
> Assuming it's the same software as other harmony remotes:
> 
> 
> 1. settings -> change options -> select "leave on" for "turn off unused devices".
> 
> 
> 2. I assume that you could add the lights to your watch tv activity so you don't have to leave the activity or go to device mode to change the lights instead of into a different activity so that when you hit activity again you'd be taken back in the watch tv activity.



Thanks userb. The settings did it.

I also found that the dimmer with the appropriate dim/bright buttons was added to the devices screen. So if I'm in an activity I can select the devices screen and there they are, and then pressing the current activity button brings me back.

This thing is getting better the more I play with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## squareeyes

icons updated this morning.


included:

-sunday ticket and red zone (several versions of each)

-all second-tier for showtime, hbo, starz and cinemax (the image quality on the cinemax is dismal. i'll update those when i can find better high-res or vector source art. encore's 2nd-tier to come)

-kcal's included


you may also find new and cleaned-up versions of some of the previously uploaded icons

-new cinemax as 3d

-new tmc version with words spelled out and stacked

-all mojo, hbo, starz and show cleaned up

-mhd cleaned up


i'll update old ones periodically as i find better source art.


spoke with harmony t2 this morning about the polymer and tron theme "favorites" image bug. an engineer will call me next week with information or resolution.


have a great weekend and have fun updating your remotes.


,r


----------



## IfixitBIG

Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaylucky* /forum/post/12979799
> 
> 
> I picked up mine yesterday from BB (they honored the 10% off coupon!), took it home, and used the "Upgrade Remote" option in the new software to convert my 880 over. Everything worked as expected, I had to go and re-do all of my custom buttons, etc, but I'm having a problem with duplicate entries showing up on the remote for several activities and not in the software. Multiple updates to the remote did not remove these duplicates.
> 
> 
> As an example, for my Xbox 360, I have buttons 1-7 set to "On/Off", "MCE", "A", "B", "X", "Y", "Eject" in the software, but when I select the activity it shows 3 pages of buttons that effectively duplicate what I have set up, as well as add a couple more that I don't even have configured. The buttons also appear to be randomly placed and do not show up as I had arranged them.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to completely remove the activity, update the remote, add the activity and re-do my configuration, then update the remote again. Has anyone else had this problem and can offer any other suggestions before I start from scratch?



jay,

spoke with harmony t2 this morning about this. a sw engineer will contact me next week with info or resolution. i'll let you know what comes of it.

also spoke with them about the possibility of placing the button icons for this and other activities on all lcd screens for that activity. this would allow us to have access to the buttons no matter what screen we're on and would be a boon for those of us with colored buttons on our devices' remotes. hopefully it would clear up the debate a bit on the colored-button issue.

i'll follow up on that too.

,r


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13009580
> 
> 
> Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.



Depends how much you dislike the hard button layout of the 880. If you are fine with the hard buttons on the 880, then I see no reason to upgrade. You actually lose some functionality on the One because of the reduced information on the LCD screen.


But if you can't stand the hard buttons on the 880 and can live with the mentioned LCD problems on the One, then I'd upgrade if money was of no concern. Software is the same, so don't expect anything new there.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13009580
> 
> 
> Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.



Absolutely!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13009580
> 
> 
> Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.



i switched from a 720- 100% hard-buttoned like the 880- and i have to admit that my fingers still twitch occaisionally as they instinctively search for those ol' llcd hard buttons. and i still have to look down at the new remote sometimes to see what i'm doing.

all that said, switching was definitely worth it. my fingers are slowly getting used to the touch screen layout and the screen resolution itself yields nice-looking images. the hard-button layout of the one is superior to the 720 w/o a doubt.


----------



## Bunga99

I went to my local CC today and picked up a Harmony One for 149.99. Dont know if its a mistake but I left there feeling like I stole something










I am having issues when turning my Pioneer 5080 on. I mean it turns on OK but does not want to switch inputs. Any ideas?


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13009580
> 
> 
> Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.



Absolutely. Now, granted, I only had the 880 for one month, but here are my thoughts:


The 880 overall just felt cheap. The buttons felt like extremely cheap plastic. The buttons on the side of the LCD screen were not only wiggly, but very small (and I have small hands). The shape of the 880 was ok, but the One is a definite improvement. The weight on the 880 was ok, but the One is weighted perfectly (majority of the weight in in the back where your palm is). The layout is much better on the One, it just seems more logical to me. The LCD screen is of a much better quality on the One than on the 880. The beautiful logos squareeyes created would look like garbage on the 880.


The One is just a much more polished and complete package in my opinion. It's very elegant for those who care about form matching function. I have said before that I have no problems using the touch screen. I suspect that people who have problems hitting the right buttons either have very large fingers or, more likely, the are touching the screen with the remote held out in front of them at an angle, which means they're not actually touching where they think they are. For example, if they put the One on a table and looked down at it from directly above, they would have no problem touching the right areas of the screen. But because it is held at an angle, you actually touch a little lower on the screen than you think you are. Obviously, this may not be the case, but I seem to recall iPhone users reporting similar problems right after the phone was launched. It just takes a little time to get used to.


My complaints about the One are that you can't have more than 3 activities on screen at once (hopefully not for long). I would love to be able to choose a 3, 4, 6, or even 8 button layout. Also, I don't like the piano black finish. I despise that consumer electronics companies decided this was a cool new look to introduce. I hated it when Sharp did it with their new Aquos series in 2006 (which I still bought). And I don't like it on the One. This is more just a pet peeve of mine and obviously not a deal breaker. But the underside of the One has a matte look and feel to it that I think looks really nice and I would have preferred this on the top also.


The One isn't a big leap forward in functionality, the 880 can do everything the One can do. But it is a big leap forward in design. Whether it's the layout of the hard buttons or the versatility of the touch screen, the design makes the function that much better and easier to use than the 880.


That's pretty much all I can think of for now. Feel free to ask more specific questions and I'll do my best to answer. One thing I can say, I would be kicking myself right now if I was stuck with the 880. The One is much, much better in my opinion.


----------



## Telexen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/13010002
> 
> 
> I am having issues when turning my Pioneer 5080 on. I mean it turns on OK but does not want to switch inputs. Any ideas?



It probably just doesn't have the correct input switching commands and/or method for your TV. Go into the software and on the TV's settings go to Adjust inputs...give us info on which "Method" it is set to use, and the source list, and the button(s) used to cycle through inputs...I've seen several TVs where this had to be changed in the software.


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13009606
> 
> 
> jay,
> 
> spoke with harmony t2 this morning about this. a sw engineer will contact me next week with info or resolution. i'll let you know what comes of it.
> 
> also spoke with them about the possibility of placing the button icons for this and other activities on all lcd screens for that activity. this would allow us to have access to the buttons no matter what screen we're on and would be a boon for those of us with colored buttons on our devices' remotes. hopefully it would clear up the debate a bit on the colored-button issue.
> 
> i'll follow up on that too.
> 
> ,r



Fantastic! Thank you. Did they acknowledge it as an issue? My thoughts are that it's a bug with the "Play a Game" activity... someone probably accidentally duplicated a function call to put the icons on the screen. I haven't been able to get duplicate icons with any other activity. At least yet










I'll give them a call also, just to get another ticket in their system. Hopefully this can be easily fixed with either a FW or SW update.


----------



## joe221

Well, now my story, as if you cared...











I got my One today!










Some of you may have received an email from Logitech asking about your experience with Harmony Remotes. The first 100 responders would get a $50 coupon for the Logitech Store. I wrote a story and submitted it and got said coupon. Got a Wave Keyboard Set. Figured I could do better for the One on Amazon or Best Buy. Well I don't have to. A few days to a week after I submitted I got a phone call from Kristin with the ad agency for Logitech. They loved my story and were interested in me coming to a studio in LA to be interviewed, I'd get $100 for my time and rights. I thought it'd be fun so I said yes. Long story short I went in today and was previously offered the opportunity to trade my cash offer for a One.
















The interview/taping was fun and it (if I didn't break the camera) will be on the Logitech site in a few weeks. They are interviewing other folks too.


I'll have time to play with the One later today!!









My fifteen minutes are ticking!


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13009580
> 
> 
> Those of you who went from the 880 to the Harmony one... was it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger tonight.



I would say yes, definitely. I'm still getting used to the layout, as I had my 880 for a little over 2 years, but it's definitely a superior remote. Once my fingers get their memory updated to the new locations and feel of the buttons, I know I won't have to look at it as often as I did with the 880.


If you do pull the trigger, try and get it at BB with the coupon , if you can.


----------



## KRiS1

After a post I found on SlickDeals , you guys might want to try your local Circuit City.


I just called my local CC (Las Vegas) and the associate told me no stores in the valley had them in stock but the price was 149.99.


----------



## Jano18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13009199
> 
> 
> icons updated this morning.
> 
> 
> included:
> 
> -sunday ticket and red zone (several versions of each)
> 
> -all second-tier for showtime, hbo, starz and cinemax (the image quality on the cinemax is dismal. i'll update those when i can find better high-res or vector source art. encore's 2nd-tier to come)
> 
> -kcal's included
> 
> 
> you may also find new and cleaned-up versions of some of the previously uploaded icons
> 
> -new cinemax as 3d
> 
> -new tmc version with words spelled out and stacked
> 
> -all mojo, hbo, starz and show cleaned up
> 
> -mhd cleaned up
> 
> 
> i'll update old ones periodically as i find better source art.
> 
> 
> spoke with harmony t2 this morning about the polymer and tron theme "favorites" image bug. an engineer will call me next week with information or resolution.
> 
> 
> have a great weekend and have fun updating your remotes.
> 
> 
> ,r



Thanks for the NFL Logos squareeyes.....You are the man!!!


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/13010002
> 
> 
> I went to my local CC today and picked up a Harmony One for 149.99. Dont know if its a mistake but I left there feeling like I stole something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having issues when turning my Pioneer 5080 on. I mean it turns on OK but does not want to switch inputs. Any ideas?



Does "Help" fix the problem?


If it does, you'll probably need to increase the Power On Delay for the 5080.


If it doesn't, then the input commands are probably incorrect. Check them in Device mode and assign the correct ones using "Adjust Inputs"


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KRiS1* /forum/post/13010249
> 
> 
> After a post I found on SlickDeals , you guys might want to try your local Circuit City.
> 
> 
> I just called my local CC (Las Vegas) and the associate told me no stores in the valley had them in stock but the price was 149.99.



I just picked one up for $149 and got BB to price match it.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13011374
> 
> 
> I just picked one up for $149 and got BB to price match it.



Great deal...Just curious, if you got one for $149, why did you go to BB to get a price match?


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13011020
> 
> 
> Does "Help" fix the problem?
> 
> 
> If it does, you'll probably need to increase the Power On Delay for the 5080.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't, then the input commands are probably incorrect. Check them in Device mode and assign the correct ones using "Adjust Inputs"



The help function does not fix the problem. I am running it again now. I did choose the correct (i think) inputs below:


# To go to "Tuner", the remote will send the command 'InputTV INPUT'

# To go to "Input 1", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo1'

# To go to "Input 2", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo2'

# To go to "Input 3", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo3'

# To go to "Input 4", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo4'

# To go to "Input 5", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo5'

# To go to "Input 6", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo6'


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13011374
> 
> 
> I just picked one up for $149 and got BB to price match it.



If you just picked one up why were you posting in this thread earlier this week complaining about how it was a poor design??










Your credibility is showing


----------



## YoungOne

Just picked up 8 today at my local CC. Had to go to 3 different ones. If anyone is wanting one for a decent price hit me up. They are going on ebay as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## squareeyes

if anyone happens to catch them listed at that price on the cc site or in a printed or pdf promo then please post the news here. bb offers a 30-day price match for competitors' listed or advertised prices. it would certainly be nice to put that $100 back in my pocket (or re-allocated at bb).


----------



## slah

I can confirm that CC has it for 149.99. I read this thread and went to CC in South Lake, TX and bought it.







It was the only remote that did not have a price so I took it up to the register and it rung up at that price. They also had multiple on the rack. Nice Deal! Thanks!!!


----------



## Astrophsx

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this or not, I picked up a few extra.

$185 + shipping ($5-10) + paypal fees

I will even give you the receipt so you can get the 10% rebate

just message me if interested


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaylucky* /forum/post/13010124
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Thank you. Did they acknowledge it as an issue? My thoughts are that it's a bug with the "Play a Game" activity... someone probably accidentally duplicated a function call to put the icons on the screen. I haven't been able to get duplicate icons with any other activity. At least yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give them a call also, just to get another ticket in their system. Hopefully this can be easily fixed with either a FW or SW update.



he did acknowledge it was a bug. he did not sound as if he had heard of the issue before. it'd be terrific if you could contact them too so that they know your specific problem. i did mention to him that another forum member had the same issue. oh, and when you call you might want to have your harmony desktop software open to that activity's button set and your remote open the same. i walked him through the specifics of which pages were off between the two.

please keep posting on the issue as you find out more. i'll do same.

thanks,

r


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/13011958
> 
> 
> If you just picked one up why were you posting in this thread earlier this week complaining about how it was a poor design??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your credibility is showing



It's far from perfect, but the 880 is worse, which is what I had for three weeks prior. I still hit the wrong button on the LCD 50% of the time. But dealing with five remotes that don't light up is worse than the frustration with the touch screen.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Astrophsx* /forum/post/13012105
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this or not, I picked up a few extra.
> 
> $185 + shipping ($5-10) + paypal fees
> 
> I will even give you the receipt so you can get the 10% rebate
> 
> just message me if interested



i'm not interested in purchasing one, but did want to say that that is very cool of you to do!

,r


----------



## cbnash

Squareeyes..Just became a member after purchasing a Harmomy one today. I just found your posts and would like your collection of high-res channel icons for the Harmony one. Could you point me in the direction to download these, Thanks!!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13010175
> 
> 
> Well, now my story, as if you cared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my One today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have received an email from Logitech asking about your experience with Harmony Remotes. The first 100 responders would get a $50 coupon for the Logitech Store. I wrote a story and submitted it and got said coupon. Got a Wave Keyboard Set. Figured I could do better for the One on Amazon or Best Buy. Well I don't have to. A few days to a week after I submitted I got a phone call from Kristin with the ad agency for Logitech. They loved my story and were interested in me coming to a studio in LA to be interviewed, I'd get $100 for my time and rights. I thought it'd be fun so I said yes. Long story short I went in today and was previously offered the opportunity to trade my cash offer for a One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interview/taping was fun and it (if I didn't break the camera) will be on the Logitech site in a few weeks. They are interviewing other folks too.
> 
> 
> I'll have time to play with the One later today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fifteen minutes are ticking!



that's pretty cool joe! let us know when the video goes live so we can see your best max headroom (did i just date myself).


i received a message today that a harmony support rep directed a forum member to d/l the icons i created for their favorites...


hey harmony, when do i get my free remote!







if you send me a 1000 i'll start making icons for that one too!


,r


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbnash* /forum/post/13012195
> 
> 
> Squareeyes..Just became a member after purchasing a Harmomy one today. I just found your posts and would like your collection of high-res channel icons for the Harmony one. Could you point me in the direction to download these, Thanks!!



you got it cbnash,

as i've mentioned many time before... if you don't see an icon that you're looking for, just let me know and i'll at it into a future update.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html


----------



## Jano18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012056
> 
> 
> if anyone happens to catch them listed at that price on the cc site or in a printed or pdf promo then please post the news here. bb offers a 30-day price match for competitors' listed or advertised prices. it would certainly be nice to put that $100 back in my pocket (or re-allocated at bb).



I can confirm that CC has them for $149.99! My father in-law & I went to CC after reading about the price in this thread & found out it is true! I brought my BB receipt & the CC receipt to BB & they gave me back the difference. I hope this helps you guys, go snag them up quick it was the last one when we got there.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012258
> 
> 
> you got it cbnash,
> 
> as i've mentioned many time before... if you don't see an icon that you're looking for, just let me know and i'll at it into a future update.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html



First, thanks for the great icons! Real works of art..look great! One minor nitpick...on a couple of the icons I chose (Headline news and HGTV HD) I noticed the "news" in Headline News is really hard to read and the V in HGTV had some alias artifacts.


In the CNN HD News the botton line of the D E and S look a touch odd. I think its probably a poor job of the Harmony resizing the graphics since your originals look perfect. Do you think the master images could be adjusted so the downrezed versions come out better?


----------



## ozcot

Have had the remote just a few days and love it.. So far the battery life is doing well updated a few times and still at 2/3. Read somewhere here about the battery indicator turning orange in color when it needs charging is that true or do you just wait till it has a pinch of green left prior to charging. Or is there a low battery indicator like my old 676? Thanks just wish I would have waited three days and took advantage of CC price. Can not believe that can not be some sort of mistake $100 cheaper :O. If this is not a mistake will have to get them to price match. I do not have to carry unit in just the reciet right.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I saw the thread earlier in the day regarding the $150 and went to three different Circuit City stores and only found one. I am going to Best Buy tomorrow to have them price match with my receipt.


Luckily I haven't had time to mess with it, I'll return it if they don't do the pricematch.


Hopefully tomorrow during all of the pre-game, i'll get a chance to sit down and program this thing!


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/13012543
> 
> 
> Have had the remote just a few days and love it.. So far the battery life is doing well updated a few times and still at 2/3. Read somewhere here about the battery indicator turning orange in color when it needs charging is that true or do you just wait till it has a pinch of green left prior to charging. Or is there a low battery indicator like my old 676? Thanks just wish I would have waited three days and took advantage of CC price. Can not believe that can not be some sort of mistake $100 cheaper :O. If this is not a mistake will have to get them to price match. I do not have to carry unit in just the reciet right.



For all LGT products I have bothered researching the street price always ends up being significantly lower than MSRP so I was more surprised that everyone was willing to run out and get it at almost 250. Luckily price came down fast and most of the ppl here should be able to pricematch things.

Battery indicator will go into a red/orange bar for the last bar and eventually there will be a warning popping up to remind you of low battery and requiring a charge


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13012583
> 
> 
> I saw the thread earlier in the day regarding the $150 and went to three different Circuit City stores and only found one. I am going to Best Buy tomorrow to have them price match with my receipt.
> 
> 
> Luckily I haven't had time to mess with it, I'll return it if they don't do the pricematch.
> 
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow during all of the pre-game, i'll get a chance to sit down and program this thing!



let me know if they give you the difference. as far as i know they only price match if the competitor's price is listed online or in a printed circular.

if i can find one for $150.00 at a san diego cc and bb doesn't price match then i will certainly take advantage of bb's 30-day return policy too.


----------



## SeaBee63

For those of you in Canada that wants one of these, I ordered mine from cdw.ca on Thursday (Jan 31st) and received notice today that it's now shipping. I should have it Monday morning.


The price isn't as good as some of our friends to the south are getting at CC, but $190 CAD I can live with, especially since last Monday I was seriously considering a Pronto TSU7000/7500 at $400 off eBay!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012258
> 
> 
> you got it cbnash,
> 
> as i've mentioned many time before... if you don't see an icon that you're looking for, just let me know and i'll at it into a future update.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5512167/4...e/sharing.html



Thanks squareeyes! Also I put your link in Post #1 for a bit of ease as we go forward. I'll clean up that post as needs warrant. Tell me when you get a new host...


----------



## RadYOacTve

I'm hoping they will use my receipt as proof of the lower price. If you would like to try, I can scan my receipt and email it to you. I'll definitely let you know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012619
> 
> 
> let me know if they give you the difference. as far as i know they only price match if the competitor's price is listed online or in a printed circular.
> 
> if i can find one for $150.00 at a san diego cc and bb doesn't price match then i will certainly take advantage of bb's 30-day return policy too.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13012880
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they will use my receipt as proof of the lower price. If you would like to try, I can scan my receipt and email it to you. I'll definitely let you know.



yes please.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13011020
> 
> 
> Does "Help" fix the problem?
> 
> 
> If it does, you'll probably need to increase the Power On Delay for the 5080.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't, then the input commands are probably incorrect. Check them in Device mode and assign the correct ones using "Adjust Inputs"



Thanks again for the help....I had to learn these functions on the new remote but now it works fine


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13013186
> 
> 
> yes please.



I'll also post when the video airs (unless I'm on the cutting room floor, then I'll sulk).


A couple of more requests KCET 28 and KOCE 50 two PBS stations. I thought I could get away with using the logo but they wound up next to each other in my list.

Now that I'm using the One and your icons...WOW!!!


----------



## mhornet

I saw this post and went to my local CC (Orland Hills, Il) and picked one up for the $149.99 price. There was no price tag on the rack where they were hanging and when I had the sales guy do a lookup, it came up $149.99. Sweet! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012619
> 
> 
> let me know if they give you the difference. as far as i know they only price match if the competitor's price is listed online or in a printed circular.
> 
> if i can find one for $150.00 at a san diego cc and bb doesn't price match then i will certainly take advantage of bb's 30-day return policy too.



I'm in San Diego and picked one up at the Carmel Mountain CC today. There was one left on the shelf. BB price matched me on the one I got last month, which qualified for the 10% rebate.


----------



## cbnash

squareeyes..thank you so much, these icons are so great looking!


----------



## sbeck37923

I picked mine up at CC last friday evening. I just went by on a whim. I wanted to look at a display model to see how the buttons felt. At the price they have I just had to get one. They had 3 others on display after I left.


I upgraded from a 659 and like it much better. I tried the 880 but did not like the feel or spacing of the buttons. I like the buttons on the one.


Thanks to squareeyes for all of the work on the favorites icons.


I only have one minor issue. When I setup the xbox360 custom buttons on the touch pad, the buttons on the remote do not match. I set up 12 buttons (2 pages total). The first 4 are the colored XYAB. When I switch screens on the remote, it has 3 screens and duplicates 2 of the colored buttons on each screen. This is not a big deal, as I do not use the remote for the xbox360 except to switch all of the components to the correct settings.


I like this remote much better than the 659. Finally a new harmony with buttons that feel good.


----------



## joerod

During Saturday Night Live we saw two commercials for the Harmony One!


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jano18* /forum/post/13012312
> 
> 
> I can confirm that CC has them for $149.99! My father in-law & I went to CC after reading about the price in this thread & found out it is true! I brought my BB receipt & the CC receipt to BB & they gave me back the difference. I hope this helps you guys, go snag them up quick it was the last one when we got there.



Jano18,


What Circuit City did you go to? I'm in Plymouth.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbeck37923* /forum/post/13014609
> 
> 
> I picked mine up at CC last friday evening. I just went by on a whim. I wanted to look at a display model to see how the buttons felt. At the price they have I just had to get one. They had 3 others on display after I left.
> 
> 
> I upgraded from a 659 and like it much better. I tried the 880 but did not like the feel or spacing of the buttons. I like the buttons on the one.
> 
> 
> Thanks to squareeyes for all of the work on the favorites icons.
> 
> 
> I only have one minor issue. When I setup the xbox360 custom buttons on the touch pad, the buttons on the remote do not match. I set up 12 buttons (2 pages total). The first 4 are the colored XYAB. When I switch screens on the remote, it has 3 screens and duplicates 2 of the colored buttons on each screen. This is not a big deal, as I do not use the remote for the xbox360 except to switch all of the components to the correct settings.
> 
> 
> I like this remote much better than the 659. Finally a new harmony with buttons that feel good.



another forum member and i also have the xbox 360 problem addressed earlier in this forum. i spoke with harmony t2 about it yesterday and will follow up w/them this week. i'll post when i get more info.

,r


----------



## YT74

Of course my local CC was out of them, shocker! Man I hate CC! I was very excited about getting one over on them!


----------



## abkclitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13012056
> 
> 
> if anyone happens to catch them listed at that price on the cc site or in a printed or pdf promo then please post the news here. bb offers a 30-day price match for competitors' listed or advertised prices. it would certainly be nice to put that $100 back in my pocket (or re-allocated at bb).



Randy, FYI Just got back from doing the price match at BB. I walked in with a voided reciept for 149.99 from the CC across the street and all the 15 coupon I found in a Slicdeals post (See post #332) so you should be able to put $125 back in your pocket.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YT74* /forum/post/13016076
> 
> 
> Of course my local CC was out of them, shocker! Man I hate CC! I was very excited about getting one over on them!



All you have to do is have them place a special order. You can give them 20% down and they will call you when they come in. Or, you can take the receipt for the special order to BB, get a price match, and make the purchase and return to CC and get your deposit back.


Take advantage quickly. This CC price will not last long. The 880 is a closeout item at $149. That is where the H-One price is coming from. The error will be found and fixed.


----------



## squareeyes

new icons are uploaded.

requests included in this batch:

-scifi hd

-mgm hd (2 versions)

-all encore 2nd tier

-local koce and kcet (2 versions ea... thanks for for starting this thread joe.)

-local yes hd (2 versions)

-upn hd

-comedy central v2

-xm stations flight25, watercolors and audio visions

... plus a few more


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13013506
> 
> 
> I'm in San Diego and picked one up at the Carmel Mountain CC today. There was one left on the shelf. BB price matched me on the one I got last month, which qualified for the 10% rebate.



yngdiego,

would you mind scanning the receipt and send me the copy so i can take to bb and price match to a local san diego cc? i'd like to head in there today if i can.

i'd be very appreciative.

,r


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YT74* /forum/post/13016076
> 
> 
> Of course my local CC was out of them, shocker! Man I hate CC! I was very excited about getting one over on them!




Mine never had em. I will be happy with what I paid anyway.


Justin


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13016179
> 
> 
> All you have to do is have them place a special order. You can give them 20% down and they will call you when they come in. Or, you can take the receipt for the special order to BB, get a price match, and make the purchase and return to CC and get your deposit back.
> 
> 
> Take advantage quickly. This CC price will not last long. The 880 is a closeout item at $149. That is where the H-One price is coming from. The error will be found and fixed.



According to slickdeals they are now pricing at $199. $149 seemed like a one day deal.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Randy,


Check your email.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13016278
> 
> 
> yngdiego,
> 
> would you mind scanning the receipt and send me the copy so i can take to bb and price match to a local san diego cc? i'd like to head in there today if i can.
> 
> i'd be very appreciative.
> 
> ,r


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13016462
> 
> 
> According to slickdeals they are now pricing at $199. $149 seemed like a one day deal.



Not at my CC, today, Sunday. The CSR checked the computer, had none in stock, but showed at $149. I placed a special order, got a receipt, went to BB with my receipt for one I purchased Thursday and got a price match.


Original price $249, 10% off coupon brought it to $224, less price match refund of $94, brings it to $130, less 10% rebate because I purchased before the 1st brings the final price to $108.


I should have played the lottery while I was out. Oh well, maybe the Pats will win and really make my day.


----------



## sholmes

For any other Michiganders out there, the Circuit City in Westland does not have any in stock. I special ordered one and the price was $199, not $149. He checked the stock at the Novi store and said they also had none but there were 5 on special order.


----------



## squareeyes

yngdiego, radyoactve,

thanks for your replies. unfortunately no dice. all out of stock in local s.d. cc so san diego bb will not honor their pricematch. did confirm today's price at cc is $199. so i would have saved a whopping $25. that makes it go down a little easier.

after the coupon and rebate i found on forum, plus a $20 bb giftcard and $100 for my old 720, i still got a very sweet remote upgrade for less than $100.

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13016552
> 
> 
> Randy,
> 
> 
> Check your email.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13016462
> 
> 
> According to slickdeals they are now pricing at $199. $149 seemed like a one day deal.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13016990
> 
> 
> yngdiego, radyoactve,
> 
> thanks for your replies. unfortunately no dice. all out of stock in local s.d. cc so san diego bb will not honor their pricematch. did confirm today's price at cc is $199. so i would have saved a whopping $25. that makes it go down a little easier.
> 
> after the coupon and rebate i found on forum, plus a $20 bb giftcard and $100 for my old 720, i still got a very sweet remote upgrade for less than $100.
> 
> ,r



You might want to actually visit a CC store. I called one yesterday and they said none were in stock in all of San Diego. But I went to one store and they had two sitting there on the shelf.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13016249
> 
> 
> new icons are uploaded.
> 
> requests included in this batch:
> 
> -scifi hd
> 
> -mgm hd (2 versions)
> 
> -all encore 2nd tier
> 
> -local koce and kcet (2 versions ea... thanks for for starting this thread joe.)
> 
> -local yes hd (2 versions)
> 
> -upn hd
> 
> -comedy central v2
> 
> -xm stations flight25, watercolors and audio visions
> 
> ... plus a few more



My pleasure and my first "Official" start!










More ideas...

For the shoppers among us: QVC & HSN

For the Kids: Boomerang


You're Amazing!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13017018
> 
> 
> You might want to actually visit a CC store. I called one yesterday and they said none were in stock in all of San Diego. But I went to one store and they had two sitting there on the shelf.



nah, that's cool yng.

it's not worth the effort tooling around in the rain for $25.00 gamble.

i do appreciate your sending me the info though.

,r


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13017131
> 
> 
> My pleasure and my first "Official" start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ideas...
> 
> For the shoppers among us: QVC & HSN
> 
> For the Kids: Boomerang
> 
> 
> You're Amazing!



you got it. also rec'd a request for nickHD. i'll include all nick sub channels in the next batch.

also, if anyone has a source for high-res music choice icons like the samples at the url below please let me know. the ones currently for the 880 look horrible when up-res'd on this remote.

here are two samples found on a rc thread (the guy never got back to me, even after another user's "double-ditto")

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?2193


----------



## squareeyes

btw. it look like the patriots icon is kicking the giants icon's a$$.

22 19.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13017177
> 
> 
> you got it. also rec'd a request for nickHD. i'll include all nick sub channels in the next batch.
> 
> also, if anyone has a source for high-res music choice icons like the samples at the url below please let me know. the ones currently for the 880 look horrible when up-res'd on this remote.
> 
> here are two samples found on a rc thread (the guy never got back to me, even after another user's "double-ditto")
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?2193




Another...


ESPN News

ESPN U

Sho Too (Showtime)

Telemundo and other Spanish networks?


For D*

The 101

News Mix

Sports Mix


Also Fox News, does it look right? Color should have more red. Lyngsat has a hires version.




There are so many...


----------



## bkazepis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13016249
> 
> 
> new icons are uploaded.
> 
> requests included in this batch:
> 
> -scifi hd
> 
> -mgm hd (2 versions)
> 
> -all encore 2nd tier
> 
> -local koce and kcet (2 versions ea... thanks for for starting this thread joe.)
> 
> -local yes hd (2 versions)
> 
> -upn hd
> 
> -comedy central v2
> 
> -xm stations flight25, watercolors and audio visions
> 
> ... plus a few more



Yes....you did YES....you are the man.....










Thanks again!!!


----------



## SpeedracerII

I called my local CC and they have them for $199. Looks like I missed out on another good deal but I'm sure with in the next 30 days I'll be able to price match it at BB and get a few bucks back.


I just downloaded Squareeyes icons and figured out how to set up favorite channels.... thanks squareeyes, those icons look great.


This remote gets better and better... just about have it dialed in.


One thing I can't figure out is how to delay powering on components. For example, my "Watch TiVo" activity turns on the TV and AVR at the same time. This is a decent power surge, I'd like to delay the AVR turn on by a second or two but I can't see a setting for that and the only thing I find in the Help is related to the remote control delay, not the actual power on command. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## ressom

^ In the device delay settings (more options->Adjust the delays (speed settings). ) there is a power on delay setting which will adjust how much wait time after pressing on to turn on the device.


----------



## Catfan64

Picked one up last night (sat) at Ciruit City for $149. The only 2 things sweeter than that price are the remote itself, and Squareeyes logo icons. I abolutely LOVE the remote, and Squareeyes, the icons are great. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Randy,


Sorry that didn't work out but i think you still make out pretty good either way and you got something for your troubles.


I've been so busy I still havent had a chance to get going but i'll have time while i watch the superbowl!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13016990
> 
> 
> yngdiego, radyoactve,
> 
> thanks for your replies. unfortunately no dice. all out of stock in local s.d. cc so san diego bb will not honor their pricematch. did confirm today's price at cc is $199. so i would have saved a whopping $25. that makes it go down a little easier.
> 
> after the coupon and rebate i found on forum, plus a $20 bb giftcard and $100 for my old 720, i still got a very sweet remote upgrade for less than $100.
> 
> ,r


----------



## CoyoteTeacher

Where is the Harmony One on Circuit City's website? Did they remove it or what?


Also, here in Western Massachusetts I call the local store and they said they will get them in stock next week at $250. One more reason I shouldn't have left California?


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ressom* /forum/post/13018640
> 
> 
> ^ In the device delay settings (more options->Adjust the delays (speed settings). ) there is a power on delay setting which will adjust how much wait time after pressing on to turn on the device.



The Power On Delay is actually the delay for AFTER the power command is sent. ie the time from when your device turns on until it is actually ready to receive additional IR commands (such as input selections).


I don't think you can set a delay between turning components on, but tech support might be able to do it.


----------



## slah

Thanks squareeyes!!! Those icons are incredible and look great on this remote. High Wife Factor...







3 more if you get a chance.


- Boomerang (saw this in another post)

- GamePlay HD (Dish/Voom)

- RAVE HD (Dish/Voom)


This is my first "high-end" remote and I really like it. I was using a learning remote that came with my AV reciever and I was the only one who knew how it actually worked. This one was easy to configure and customize and my wife loves it. All the functions I need were included and easy to move around.


Thanks for all the posts, it helped me decided and get it for $149.99. Thanks Again!


----------



## rstand

I think we caught the CC team with their weekend bench players on duty. The $149 has gone to $199 and I expect to see $249 tomorrow.


Thanks to those of you who spotted the deal on Sat and shared it. This is one fine remote deal or no deal!!


----------



## EricQ

Anyone have pics of the different types of theme you can have on this remote. By default i think its set at Polymer and the other two are Tron and something else.


----------



## GiantShift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13017207
> 
> 
> btw. it look like the patriots icon is kicking the giants icon's a$$.
> 
> 22 19.



These icons rock! Can you also make one for LinkTV ? There on DirecTV. There website is http://www.linktv.org


----------



## IceMaN30

I think they caught it tonight, or at least in Southern California. I went there tonight to try to get one, at first the customer sale woman said that they don't do rain checks. Then I talked to another sales rep and he knew about the harmony one going for $150 before I said the price, but it was out of the computer and wouldn't do the price change since he sold one for that on Saturday not on Sunday (today). Oh well, thanks for those that made the price available for the rest of us.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/13021162
> 
> 
> These icons rock! Can you also make one for LinkTV ? There on DirecTV. There website is http://www.linktv.org



kian,

thank you for providing the url. that helps me out when i make these suckers... some of the more obscure channels take longer to find online as clean art than they do to make.


new batch of icons for 2/4 have been uploaded. i knitted away on these during the first 3 quarters and gave up when things picked up in the fourth. quite a game at the end.


below is the list in random alphabetical order







of new and updated icons in this batch. i think it covers all requests made from both forums since the last batch this morning (minus 2-3... joe, see note at bottom).


New icons:

FitTV

Sleuth

GemsTV

ESPN U

ESPN U HD

ESPNEWS

NickHD (2 versions)

Nicktoons

Nick2

Boomerang

Showtime2

Telemundo

Univision

Galavision

ESPN DESPORTES

Fox Sports en Español

CNN en Español

TCM v2

ScienceHD v2

The 101

Weather Channel HD

VH1HD

MTVHD

MTV (2 new versions)

SproutPBS

REELZ

EquatorHD

Family RoomHD

FilmFestHD

GalleryAHD

GamePlayHD

KungFuHD

MonstersHD

RaveHD

RushHD

TreasureHD

UltraHD

WorldSportHD

CartoonNetwork v2

SmithsonianHD

LinkTV


Updated:

CNN Headline News

VH1

the N


joe,

couldn't find any image resource for

News Mix

Sports Mix


----------



## RadYOacTve

Finally got a chance to mess with the remote a little bit tonight and now it just needs some fine tuning. Tough to figure it all out while watching the superbowl.


Square...you're icon list has been linked a couple of times over on Slickdeals...youre icons are making you and icon!


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedracerII* /forum/post/13018378
> 
> 
> One thing I can't figure out is how to delay powering on components. For example, my "Watch TiVo" activity turns on the TV and AVR at the same time. This is a decent power surge, I'd like to delay the AVR turn on by a second or two but I can't see a setting for that and the only thing I find in the Help is related to the remote control delay, not the actual power on command. Does anyone know how to do this?



Under the Device Setup/Options menu: go to adjust delays and set the Inter-Device Delay to the amount of seconds you want a specific device to wait to turn on after the other devices are turned on. For example, I have my watch HD DVD activity set to turn on the Integra 9.8 first, then the Sony TV, and then the HD DVD player 6000 milliseconds (6 seconds) later. I did this because I was having problems with the A35 not doing the HDMI handshake properly unless it was turned on last. This assures that the other components are up and running before the A35 is turned on so I don't have any HDMI handshake issues. I came up with this specific time delay for the A35 after watching how long it took for the 9.8 and the TV to do their HDMI handshake. Since I've done this, I've not had any HDMI handshake problems.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13021614
> 
> 
> joe,
> 
> couldn't find any image resource for
> 
> News Mix
> 
> Sports Mix



Thanks any way, maybe a generic D* icon with the word News or Sports added??


Do you have D*? Do you know about these channels? They are cool, 8 feeds on one screen, move the highlight icon and get the matching sound, "select" goes to actual channel. Cool!


While I'm at it...


Madison Sq. Garden MSG

NBA

FSN Prime Ticket

and lest we forget... God Channel OMG!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13021882
> 
> 
> Thanks any way, maybe a generic D* icon with the word News or Sports added??
> 
> 
> Do you have D*? Do you know about these channels? They are cool, 8 feeds on one screen, move the highlight icon and get the matching sound, "select" goes to actual channel. Cool!
> 
> 
> While I'm at it...
> 
> 
> Madison Sq. Garden MSG
> 
> NBA
> 
> FSN Prime Ticket
> 
> and lest we forget... God Channel OMG!



will add to list. i'm going to be under the gun this week with many. many deadlines at work. next update will probably be toward end of week or weekend. i'll keep a tally of requests as they come in.

cheers,

randy


----------



## todd1010

I can't seem to figure out why some of my Xbox 360 buttons don't work. Mainly it's the (B)red, (X)blue, (A)green and (Y)yellow buttons.


The Harmony got the xbox 360 uploaded to the remote and the buttons are there but they don't work. I don't have a remote to learn them, all I have is the wireless controller.


How can I fix this?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/13022182
> 
> 
> I can't seem to figure out why some of my Xbox 360 buttons don't work. Mainly it's the (B)red, (X)blue, (A)green and (Y)yellow buttons.
> 
> 
> The Harmony got the xbox 360 uploaded to the remote and the buttons are there but they don't work. I don't have a remote to learn them, all I have is the wireless controller.
> 
> 
> How can I fix this?



do you mean that the 360 does not respond at all to the remote's button pushes?

the reason i ask is that there seems to be an issue on the forum unique to the 360 with redundant activity pages appearing on the remote.

if you mean the former- that it does not respond at all, then i would try wiping the device and recreating it (and all related activities). before doing that i would see if the hard buttons activate the 360 (it could be a touchscreen issue).

my 360 responds immediately to all button pushes on the remote- both lcd and hard.

,r


----------



## todd1010

They are working now. When I doing my first testing of the all of my buttons these didn't work. But I've updated it several times since I bought it and they are working now, yah!


How can I start a device without using the built in database? I want to learn my AV receiver without using the database that's built in to the remote.




BTW, I downloaded your icons and they look incredible on this remote. Thank you for your effort and time. I got them from Remote Central.


----------



## joe221

Randy,


On the sports front....


Tennis

Fuel


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/13022253
> 
> 
> They are working now. When I doing my first testing of the all of my buttons these didn't work. But I've updated it several times since I bought it and they are working now, yah!
> 
> 
> How can I start a device without using the built in database? I want to learn my AV receiver without using the database that's built in to the remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I downloaded your icons and they look incredible on this remote. Thank you for your effort and time. I got them from Remote Central.



you can add commands to your database from your existing remotes within the harmony desktop software->activity->customize buttons->learn command.

you may also do it under device->learn ir.

have your original remotes at hand and follow the onscreen instructions. that should do the trick.

i'm glad you like the icons. i'm adding to them frequently, so if there are any that you would like just let me know.

thanks,

randy c


----------



## sbeck37923

I found that the XYAB buttons on the xbox 360 do not function on the harmony one remote until after I activate the wireless controler when powering on the 360.


----------



## sbeck37923

squareeyes,


Icons are great!


Requests (no rush):

discovery channel (non-HD)

music choise smooth jazz

music choice Reggae

music choice Metal

music choice Rock

music choice Arena Rock

music choice Soft Rock


----------



## Lee L

Aftere living with the remote a week or so, I will have to say that the piano black is kind of a pain. It looks absolutely beautiful when clean, but does tend to get dirty quickly. A button to disable the screen temporarily would be nice for cleaning purpose.


I went to Harmony's site to ask a cuople of questions, mainly, if it will be possible to use custom icons and if it will be possible that the Device could be made to use the Custom icons that the Activity has since it is not consistent now. THey said they would pass it on, but that is it.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13024266
> 
> 
> Aftere living with the remote a week or so, I will have to say that the piano black is kind of a pain. It looks absolutely beautiful when clean, but does tend to get dirty quickly. A button to disable the screen temporarily would be nice for cleaning purpose.
> 
> 
> it.



Keep a box of handi-wipes on the table next to the remote, and clean you fingers after dipping into the buttered popcorn.


----------



## i2k

LOL nice


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13024266
> 
> 
> Aftere living with the remote a week or so, I will have to say that the piano black is kind of a pain. It looks absolutely beautiful when clean, but does tend to get dirty quickly. A button to disable the screen temporarily would be nice for cleaning purpose.
> 
> 
> I went to Harmony's site to ask a cuople of questions, mainly, if it will be possible to use custom icons and if it will be possible that the Device could be made to use the Custom icons that the Activity has since it is not consistent now. THey said they would pass it on, but that is it.



The remote comes with a microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen. You don't need a button to disable the screen as the touch screen only responds to electrical pulses from the skin. Rubbing a cloth over the screen doesn't activate any of the tabs.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13024925
> 
> 
> Keep a box of handi-wipes on the table next to the remote, and clean you fingers after dipping into the buttered popcorn.










LOL.


not too far off from what i do... albeit i try to keep my greasy digit-prints off the thing if i'm macking on pizza or ribs. i have used lenscrafter's premoistened lens cleaner wipes on my old 720 and it's cleaned off all prints, and is mild enough not to damage the finish.


...or you can keep a finger bowl on your table along with those handiwipes.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13025819
> 
> 
> The remote comes with a microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen. You don't need a button to disable the screen as the touch screen only responds to electrical pulses from the skin. Rubbing a cloth over the screen doesn't activate any of the tabs.



Yeah, almost. Klutzy here ran over the OFF button a little too hard!










I keep a 3M Microfiber cloth nearby to clean my glasses and now the One.


----------



## todd1010

Here's my impression of the Harmony One after having it for 1 day.


This for me is probably the best fitting remote for my hand. It may be different for others but I can't think of any other remote that is this light weight and actually feels very good in your hand. It's well balanced to and the buttons are nicely laid out for browsing cable/satellite without looking. The contour fits your hand unlike some "squared" URC remotes.


The button pushes have a light click which isn't bad and much better than any other Harmony remote has done. I think the clicks will lessen as the remote is used. Now don't think of the clicks as a bad thing but they are different than the 659.


The button layout & spacing is near perfect in my opinion. I really like this remote and what Logitech has done. It's a complete new design from the past remotes and in my opinion probably the best.


I'm not a big fan of touch screen but the One has a nice small one thats not to obtrusive and works/programs easily. You can map buttons from other devices to the current activity you're on. The LCD buttons you make allow you to type in up to 3 lines of text [you must put a space between each line] up to 10-11 characters on each line, which allows you to actually read what the button does. Each button I made on the LCD screen was perfectly readable.


Now this all depends on whether you use capital letters, lower case, or even numbers. But I was able to put numbers & lower case letters on a button looking like this....


11 EACH LINE (NUMBERS)

12345678901

12345678901

12345678901


11 EACH LINE (LOWER CASE LETTERS)

abcdefghijk

abcdefghijk

abcdefghijk



10 EACH LINE (CAPITAL LETTERS

ABCDEFGHIJ

ABCDEFGHIJ

ABCDEFGHIJ




Programming it was no different than other Harmony remotes.


I do like how I can create a new LCD page for a device and not have to use the full page. This was missing on my 659 but this now allows me to group similar device functions on one page rather than having them all on one page to make another.


The base station is nice and has a crevass underneath that allows your to route the small power wire to the back or the front considering which way you want the base station to sit. It also has a bright white light on it to find it in the night. The light can be turned off and the brightness lowered if you want.


Things I'd like to see but not real important is:


Import different colored buttons to the LCD screen.

Custom buttons designs on the LCD screen.


Over all I was looking for a remote with RF but I saw this remote and it looked like what I was wanting in a universal remote. I believe I'll keep this one until Logitech makes one with RF.


----------



## redknag

Not sure if this is old news, but my software just updated to 7.4.1


Dunno what that changes?


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13025819
> 
> 
> The remote comes with a microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen. You don't need a button to disable the screen as the touch screen only responds to electrical pulses from the skin. Rubbing a cloth over the screen doesn't activate any of the tabs.




Well, I have not tried to use the Logitech cloth, but have wiped it on my shirt which did activate the buttons. I will bust the cloth out to see what happens.


----------



## dlm10541

I hold my hand over the sending end and wipe away. The screen is easy to get back to its original state then and nothing is changed.


----------



## kirkusinnc

Looks like Logitech just released a new firmware for the Harmony One. Updating my remote just now caused V2.5.1 to be installed.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/13026997
> 
> 
> Looks like Logitech just released a new firmware for the Harmony One. Updating my remote just now caused V2.5.1 to be installed.



I too did both updates. I don't see any difference yet. May just be tweaking the system for compatibility??


----------



## ccotenj

can anyone comment on ir signal breadth vs. my good old trusty 659?


----------



## rstand

Now that everything is set up and working the way I want it, I tried the three themes for the screen. All three look snappy.


Any comments on preferences. Tron looks good so I settled on it for a while.


----------



## ozcot

Strange thing happened when I charged my remote for the 2nd time. First time there was a large battery in the middle 1/4 green in color with a lightning bolt "to show it was Charging" and the small battery on top. When it was fully charged the lightning bolt turned into a check mark and the large battery was fully green " to show fully charged:. This time no small battery on top kept it on cradle for around 18 hours and the large battery in middle still had a lightning bolt no check mark showing fully charged. When I took it off cradle the small battery is full. Thought when it was fuly charged the battery in middle should be full green and a check mark like the first time. Would figure 18 hours of charge should be enough first time I only charged it for 7 hours and it showed a fully charged signal. Is something wrong?? Also the first time I charged it it was not programed now there is a screen saver sort of thing after I see the large battery for a split second like diffrent colors on the screen for the 5 seconds the light is on. Thanks for any info..


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13025819
> 
> 
> You don't need a button to disable the screen as the touch screen only responds to electrical pulses from the skin. Rubbing a cloth over the screen doesn't activate any of the tabs.



The screen responds to pressure-for example a pencil eraser works just fine. If you rub lightly there will be no problem,


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/13028175
> 
> 
> Strange thing happened when I charged my remote for the 2nd time. First time there was a large battery in the middle 1/4 green in color with a lightning bolt "to show it was Charging" and the small battery on top. When it was fully charged the lightning bolt turned into a check mark and the large battery was fully green " to show fully charged:. This time no small battery on top kept it on cradle for around 18 hours and the large battery in middle still had a lightning bolt no check mark showing fully charged. When I took it off cradle the small battery is full. Thought when it was fuly charged the battery in middle should be full green and a check mark like the first time. Would figure 18 hours of charge should be enough first time I only charged it for 7 hours and it showed a fully charged signal. Is something wrong?? Also the first time I charged it it was not programed now there is a screen saver sort of thing after I see the large battery for a split second like diffrent colors on the screen for the 5 seconds the light is on. Thanks for any info..



What you are seeing is normal. The charge indicator shows for a few seconds when you place the unit into the charging cradle. The green indicator in the upper right is what you go by to determine how much charge is in the unit.


As for the different colors, that is part of the slide show option. There is an option to put in your own slide show in the remote settings. The slide show will show while the remote is in the cradle.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13028090
> 
> 
> Now that everything is set up and working the way I want it, I tried the three themes for the screen. All three look snappy.
> 
> 
> Any comments on preferences. Tron looks good so I settled on it for a while.



Agreed, Tron looks cool with squareeyes icons.


----------



## ozcot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13029307
> 
> 
> What you are seeing is normal. The charge indicator shows for a few seconds when you place the unit into the charging cradle. The green indicator in the upper right is what you go by to determine how much charge is in the unit.
> 
> 
> As for the different colors, that is part of the slide show option. There is an option to put in your own slide show in the remote settings. The slide show will show while the remote is in the cradle.



Thing is the last time when it was fully charged the Large battery in the middle was fully green with a check mark instead of a lightning bolt when it was fully charged. This time even after 18 hours no check mark or fully green large battery just a large battery with a lightning bolt still as if it were still charging. The small battery in the upper corner was not there till off the cradle were it showed a full charge unlike before when it was there even when charging slowly filling in with green till it was full then the large battery was full as well with a check mark.. Just odd how it is difrent past programing the remote. Is the remote a smart remote as to say once it is fully charged does it stop charging the battery? Heard if you over charge these litium batteries it can damage them.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13029619
> 
> 
> Agreed, Tron looks cool with squareeyes icons.



tron is still cruddying up the icons on my remote even after the firmware and software update ??


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13009606
> 
> 
> jay,
> 
> spoke with harmony t2 this morning about this. a sw engineer will contact me next week with info or resolution. i'll let you know what comes of it.
> 
> also spoke with them about the possibility of placing the button icons for this and other activities on all lcd screens for that activity. this would allow us to have access to the buttons no matter what screen we're on and would be a boon for those of us with colored buttons on our devices' remotes. hopefully it would clear up the debate a bit on the colored-button issue.
> 
> i'll follow up on that too.
> 
> ,r



Randy, et al.


The FW and/or SW update today has fixed the duplicate page problem for both my 360 and PS3 activities. Anyone having issues should update!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13030415
> 
> 
> tron is still cruddying up the icons on my remote even after the firmware and software update ??



What exactly? They look good to me. What should I be looking for?


Update: Never mind, I think I see what you mean. On closer inspection some are breaking up or not as sharp. I'm checking Diode again.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaylucky* /forum/post/13030555
> 
> 
> Randy, et al.
> 
> 
> The FW and/or SW update today has fixed the duplicate page problem for both my 360 and PS3 activities. Anyone having issues should update!



thanks for the update jay. i hadn't thought to check it out.

they're getting closer.


----------



## CodeToad

I just wanted to extend a thanks to squareeyes for the favoriate images - that was really cool of you to share.


Now I wish we could assign images (or at least colors) to activity/device keys, like the DirecTV red yellow green and blue!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CodeToad* /forum/post/13031083
> 
> 
> I just wanted to extend a thanks to squareeyes for the favoriate images - that was really cool of you to share.
> 
> 
> Now I wish we could assign images (or at least colors) to activity/device keys, like the DirecTV red yellow green and blue!



You're not alone. Ya'd think they'd know there are tons of devices that use Red Blue Green Yellow and just make a generic set if you name the button that. Sure it's nice when they match graphically, but generic works too!

Hint hint if any Harmony techs are reading!


----------



## lk10

I haven't noticed this yet, but I'll check it out and see.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13031163
> 
> 
> You're not alone. Ya'd think they'd know there are tons of devices that use Red Blue Green Yellow and just make a generic set if you name the button that. Sure it's nice when they match graphically, but generic works too!
> 
> Hint hint if any Harmony techs are reading!



Over on the Logitech forums they said colored buttons would be added for DTV. So it's just a matter of time. But I do hope we can upload our own images..from Squareeyes!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13031722
> 
> 
> Over on the Logitech forums they said colored buttons would be added for DTV. So it's just a matter of time. But I do hope we can upload our own images..from Squareeyes!



It'd also be nice to ditch all the parrot icons and replace them.




Does anyone know why some of the icons have a pause symbol on them???


----------



## jagouar

also i would want to add my own as well.... unless they planning on adding the green media center orb and the 360 guide button to the 360 profile.


----------



## jlwill

I went to my local CC in Round Rock Texas this afternoon and found the H1 on the racks with no price displayed. I asked the sales person and he told me retail price was $249 but they were on sale and sure enough when he ran it through it poped up at $149.99.


Needless to say I am the proud owner of a Harmony One. Already set up and working like a champ. I had bought a Harmony 720 the day before from Walmart for the same price and have not opened it as I like the layout of the Harmony One better. Probably going back.


This is my first Harmony and I am thrilled at the ease of set up and great functionality. The price is a plus!!!


----------



## albiemanmike




> Quote:
> I went to my local CC in Round Rock Texas this afternoon and found the H1 on the racks with no price displayed. I asked the sales person and he told me retail price was $249 but they were on sale and sure enough when he ran it through it poped up at $149.99.



Me thinks you may have gotten lucky and they ringed up the wrong item or something. I checked CC online and the local ad circular and they don't have it for 149.00 here where I live ......







I would buy one tomorrow for $149.00!


----------



## bigevan23

Its in store only, picked one up for 149 in Manhattan today, online CC site says 250...love that in-store discrepancy!


I believe that this may have been addressed but I'll ask anyway.


I've seen pics where there's a distinctly different BACKGROUND (not theme) accompanying whichever theme is selected. Looks like orange vortexed stars or something to that effect. How do you change that, someone mentioned that the Online configuration has different options than the desktop software but I can't seem to find it. It may have been a carry over background from the 880 or 890 but it looks pretty cool. Any ideas on how to do it?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigevan23* /forum/post/13033260
> 
> 
> Its in store only, picked one up for 149 in Manhattan today, online CC site says 250...love that in-store discrepancy!
> 
> 
> I believe that this may have been addressed but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> 
> I've seen pics where there's a distinctly different BACKGROUND (not theme) accompanying whichever theme is selected. Looks like orange vortexed stars or something to that effect. How do you change that, someone mentioned that the Online configuration has different options than the desktop software but I can't seem to find it. It may have been a carry over background from the 880 or 890 but it looks pretty cool. Any ideas on how to do it?



The 880 has replaceable backgrounds, not the One. At least not yet until we can start to edit themes?? Can you link to any pix?


----------



## Freakfreak

not sure you are referring to my shots but when I replaced my old H1K with the H1 it carried over my custom background but there is no means to change it with the new software version 7.4 or higher


----------



## JustinHEMI05

I have nothing really useful to add. Just wanted to say that this remote is worlds better than my 880. Everything about it, from the feel to the layout to the setup, Logitech finally got it right in my opinion. Even if you couldn't take advantage of the 150 deal at CC, its still worth it. I love this remote!


Justin


----------



## cbnash

Justin..I agree with you, this is the best remote I have ever used, this includes the 880 and several Prontos.


Charles


----------



## joe221

Has anyone else run into this issue, I posted a question like this in my Samsung TV thread:


I have a Samsung and Mitsubishi TV that in QAM discovery number channels with 7 digits. ###-### Not all of them, but enough to be really annoying. The Harmony (any of them) can send a max of six ##-### or ###-##. The Mits makes an attempt to change the channel and usually hits the one I want or I can channel up and bump to it. The Samsung, it just ignores the command and stands its ground!









Has anyone hit on this and found a work around. I knew the 880 did 6 digits, I hoped the One would do 7, but no.


----------



## bkazepis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbnash* /forum/post/13034575
> 
> 
> Justin..I agree with you, this is the best remote I have ever used, this includes the 880 and several Prontos.
> 
> 
> Charles



I was a Pronto nut years ago...spent more time programming and messing with it than I did using it...went to the 880 and it was a huge improvement...now I have the Harmony One and it truly is the ONE...last night even the wife said "I really love the new remote" ...she usually just accepts my electronic stuff, certainly NEVER says she loves these kind of things....Great Remote, great job Logitech...


----------



## girdnerg

I had this page bookmarked as page 16 and here we are on 15. What happened?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13033636
> 
> 
> The 880 has replaceable backgrounds, not the One. At least not yet until we can start to edit themes?? Can you link to any pix?



i remember seeing that background pic too over at the rc forum, 3rd pic down in the post:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ead.cgi?6349,1


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13034754
> 
> 
> I had this page bookmarked as page 16 and here we are on 15. What happened?



their server went down yesterday. they relaunched with their backup server from earlier in the day.


----------



## ebduda

I went the the CC in Lakewood, Colorado and then didn't even have them displayed yet because they just got them in. It rang up at $150.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13034847
> 
> 
> i remember seeing that background pic too over at the rc forum, 3rd pic down in the post:
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ead.cgi?6349,1




Could that be an anomalie. The other pics don't seem to show it?? Maybe a beta prerelease version of the remote? Weird.


----------



## Jacksmyname

squareeycse, can I request a few for a friend.....

Comcast Sportsnet HD

NFL Network HD

Game Show Network

TruTv (formerly Court TV)


Thanks.


Jack


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/13036024
> 
> 
> squareeycse, can I request a few for a friend.....
> 
> Comcast Sportsnet HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> Game Show Network
> 
> TruTv (formerly Court TV)
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jack



yup. will be added.

and it's okay jack, i know they're for you.


----------



## KSrB2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/13036024
> 
> 
> squareeycse, can I request a few for a friend.....
> 
> Comcast Sportsnet HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> Game Show Network
> 
> TruTv (formerly Court TV)
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jack



Game Show Network is already in there (I requested it). It's under GSN.


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13036186
> 
> 
> yup. will be added.
> 
> and it's okay jack, i know they're for you.



LOL It really is for someone else; a member on the Logitech forum who helped with some questions I had when I first got the remote.

One more......ESPN HD. The one that's in the zip is ESPN HD superimposed over a "U", I guess for ESPN U? Is that a channel?

Thanks again.


----------



## IfixitBIG

I would like to request one logo...

Lifetime movies...

Don't ask!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13036617
> 
> 
> I would like to request one logo...
> 
> Lifetime movies...
> 
> Don't ask!



It's already there, LMN. Right?

and.. I won't ask.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13036617
> 
> 
> I would like to request one logo...
> 
> Lifetime movies...
> 
> Don't ask!



that one's in there. LMN.jpg.

i'll do a little better job of labelling these.


----------



## bigevan23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13035497
> 
> 
> Could that be an anomalie. The other pics don't seem to show it?? Maybe a beta prerelease version of the remote? Weird.



Better shot:

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3...13largenh9.jpg


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13034908
> 
> 
> their server went down yesterday. they relaunched with their backup server from earlier in the day.



BTW Randy, is there a way to fix CBS, it seems to fade away on the One screen. It needs a little oomph.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigevan23* /forum/post/13036787
> 
> 
> Better shot:
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/....13largenh9.jpg



The link fails...


----------



## bigevan23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13036808
> 
> 
> The link fails...



Fixed it, sorry
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3...13largenh9.jpg


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13036801
> 
> 
> BTW Randy, is there a way to fix CBS, it seems to fade away on the One screen. It needs a little oomph.



yup. new version in next batch.


----------



## rstand

Squareeyes, And for us New Englanders, NESN HD. It's the home station of the Red Sox. Don't hold that against me !!!


----------



## IfixitBIG

Thanks, I should have known LMN... Duh!


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/12907911
> 
> 
> One question: Will it be possible to clone my 880 commands to the Harmony One? If so, is it really as simple as clicking "Replace Remote"?



Don't know if you've gotten an answer yet, but here's a link addressing your question:

880 -> One migration


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/12963629
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't use gyroscopes like the iPhone....silent.



But you don't have to pay the ridiculous iCult prices either, nor do you have to get the iLoveSteve tattoo on your forehead.


----------



## nenmu

Squareeyes,


don't have any requests; just wanted to show my appeciation for all of your work.


They all look great.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13037325
> 
> 
> Squareeyes, And for us New Englanders, NESN HD. It's the home station of the Red Sox. Don't hold that against me !!!



yup. i'll add it.


----------



## jlwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13039149
> 
> 
> yup. i'll add it.



How about a HBO on demand or did I miss that one?


Thanks by the way. These are great.

Jim


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13034847
> 
> 
> i remember seeing that background pic too over at the rc forum, 3rd pic down in the post:
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ead.cgi?6349,1



Yeah those are my shots and as mentioned before when I loaded my 880 profile into the new 7.4 desktop it ported the background along to my new One but there was surprisingly no interface to change the background anymore so I will be stuck with it until they add it back in or me creating a new profile.. sorry no conspiracy here


----------



## jim081363

Sound and Picture Modes

I currently use the Harmony 670 and there are hard buttons for sound and picture modes which are labled "sound" and "pic." How are these functions accessed using the Harmony One?


----------



## dlorde

My Harmony One just arrived - I weas surprised to see on the side of the box a picture of four coloured lozenge buttons, side by side - red, green, yellow, and blue, with "Digital TV and Teletext navigation buttons" printed underneath.


Strange considering the One doesn't have those buttons... Could this be a sign that they intended to provide them when the packaging was designed & printed, but changed their minds later?


----------



## todd1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim081363* /forum/post/13043682
> 
> 
> Sound and Picture Modes
> 
> I currently use the Harmony 670 and there are hard buttons for sound and picture modes which are labled "sound" and "pic." How are these functions accessed using the Harmony One?





The One doesn't have those buttons any longer. What you can do and I did is map those buttons to the LCD screen. You'll notice that they aren't really needed but I did suggest to Logitech to enable a feature to assign buttons a predetermined color or a custom color to allow the user to recognize that the different buttons function a different device.


Example:


On my Watch TV activity the first page on the LCD has several buttons. Four of the buttons deal with the DVR feature of the cable box and 2 deal with the TV aspect and TV A/V Mode. It would be nice is these 4 DVR/Cable buttons were assigned a different color than the buttons associated with the TV features.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlorde* /forum/post/13043855
> 
> 
> My Harmony One just arrived - I weas surprised to see on the side of the box a picture of four coloured lozenge buttons, side by side - red, green, yellow, and blue, with "Digital TV and Teletext navigation buttons" printed underneath.
> 
> 
> Strange considering the One doesn't have those buttons... Could this be a sign that they intended to provide them when the packaging was designed & printed, but changed their minds later?



That pic is not on the American box!


----------



## rstand

I have had several instances over the past few days where I have put my One down, left the room and came back later to find the backlight still on.


I have the backlight off set for ten seconds. In one case I was gone several hours and the battery was nearly dead when I returned. Has anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13048272
> 
> 
> I have had several instances over the past few days where I have put my One down, left the room and came back later to find the backlight still on.
> 
> 
> I have the backlight off set for ten seconds. In one case I was gone several hours and the battery was nearly dead when I returned. Has anyone had a similar issue?



I think this happened to me a couple of days ago. I went into my HT and saw the backlight on. Haven't had it happen since.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13048272
> 
> 
> I have had several instances over the past few days where I have put my One down, left the room and came back later to find the backlight still on.
> 
> 
> I have the backlight off set for ten seconds. In one case I was gone several hours and the battery was nearly dead when I returned. Has anyone had a similar issue?



So far mine's been going off based on the time set in the software. Maybe try updating the firmware and then reload it.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13048272
> 
> 
> I have had several instances over the past few days where I have put my One down, left the room and came back later to find the backlight still on.
> 
> 
> I have the backlight off set for ten seconds. In one case I was gone several hours and the battery was nearly dead when I returned. Has anyone had a similar issue?



Yes, it happened once to me. I turned everything off put the One on the couch and left. Came back to find it on and almost dead. Uh oh, Our First Bug!


----------



## timmo

Yes!! So glad others are having the same issue. I thought it was only me! Hopefully there will be a fix for this.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13048366
> 
> 
> Yes, it happened once to me. I turned everything off put the One on the couch and left. Came back to find it on and almost dead. Uh oh, Our First Bug!



I posted last week that I was concerned about battery life because mine discharged so soon. As it turns out, this may be the culprit.


I thought it might be a soft surface, (couch), like you but the instances where this happened it was both couch and coffee table.


I have the latest firmware, I loaded it yesterday, so this issue is both pre and post firmware.


----------



## joe221

I posted this issue at the Logitech support forums. If any one cares to, please reply over there and maybe we can get it fixed.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...thread.id=2116


----------



## todd1010

I noticed this on mine but I didn't really give it much attention. I'll keep an eye on it but when it did happen it was before the firmware update.


I have however noticed that the battery discharges rather quickly but I haven't actually given it a full charge on the base.


----------



## sylvezter

I have experienced the stuck backlight problem. I have the latest firmware 2.5.1 (20080110_185417). I have narrowed down the methods to get the backlight to stay on.


1. When you are in an activity and the backlight has turned off, press the off button without activating the tilt sensor by not moving or picking up the remote. This will cause the backlight to turn on while the activity turns off, and the backlight will stay on forever unless you press another button or activate the tilt sensor.


2. When you are not in an activity and the backlight has turned off, touch the LCD to turn the backlight on and press an activity button without activating the tilt sensor by not moving or picking up the remote. Your devices will turn on, but the backlight will never turn off unless you press another button or activate the tilt sensor.


I have also noticed another issue that there is a slight delay when repeatedly pressing a button, such as increasing the volume by repeatedly pressing the vol + button. The remote can only send commands about every 0.4 seconds or so. You can also tell that this is true because if you press a button repeatedly, the remote buffer builds up, and the remote continues to send command many seconds after you have stopped pressing the buttons. The interkey delay is 0 and the key repeat is set to 0 for the devices. My old 670 would send commands without any noticeable lag or delay. This can be annoying. I wonder if there is a hidden setting to let us adjust this.


Hopefully Logitech will read this. I found these issues on my first day of playing with the remote. I would gladly become a beta tester to help work these bugs out if asked.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sylvezter* /forum/post/13050116
> 
> 
> I have also noticed another issue that there is a slight delay when repeatedly pressing a button, such as increasing the volume by repeatedly pressing the vol + button. The remote can only send commands about every 0.4 seconds or so. You can also tell that this is true because if you press a button repeatedly, the remote buffer builds up, and the remote continues to send command many seconds after you have stopped pressing the buttons. The interkey delay is 0 and the key repeat is set to 0 for the devices. My old 670 would send commands without any noticeable lag or delay. This can be annoying. I wonder if there is a hidden setting to let us adjust this.



Are you sure you double-checked the settings for each device? I have not experienced this since changing the interkey delays and repeat rates.


----------



## pantherman007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13034583
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into this issue, I posted a question like this in my Samsung TV thread:
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung and Mitsubishi TV that in QAM discovery number channels with 7 digits. ###-### Not all of them, but enough to be really annoying. The Harmony (any of them) can send a max of six ##-### or ###-##. The Mits makes an attempt to change the channel and usually hits the one I want or I can channel up and bump to it. The Samsung, it just ignores the command and stands its ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone hit on this and found a work around. I knew the 880 did 6 digits, I hoped the One would do 7, but no.



My Samsung picks up the same long QAM channel numbers, but I've not tried to load any of them as favorites.


----------



## sylvezter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/13050401
> 
> 
> Are you sure you double-checked the settings for each device? I have not experienced this since changing the interkey delays and repeat rates.



I just double checked. Both interkey delay and repeat rates are 0. If you press the volume up as fast as you can multiple times to my Onkyo 605 receiver and then stop, the volume will continue up for the next few seconds. If you repeat the same process with my Harmony 670, there is no lag. This same issue has been experienced on the Harmony 880 and 890 when trying out other models. It seems like Harmony has put slower processors or less efficient designs in there newer models. This also occurs on my cable box when scrolling through the guide.


----------



## SeaBee63

I ran into a problem tonight while I was tweaking the commands for my LG HDD/DVD Recorder. I went into the button settings to learn the command from the original remoteand it was successful in learning it but it didn't function properly. I went back into re-learn it but the Harmony One could not learn it. Tried a few things with no success. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them.


Chris


----------



## Bunga99

If I use the remote, it seems to always turn off the back lighting when I set it down....however if I turn all components off using the remote off button and let it sit down immediately then it will stay on for 10 or so *minutes*. Its only when I turn off the components and let it sit (off the charger) does it stay lit. If I pick it up while its on and then resit it back down it will turn off in 10 seconds (not minutes). Wierd. Maybe someone else can test this to see if its normal.


I have my back light option set to 10 seconds


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sylvezter* /forum/post/13050735
> 
> 
> I just double checked. Both interkey delay and repeat rates are 0. If you press the volume up as fast as you can multiple times to my Onkyo 605 receiver and then stop, the volume will continue up for the next few seconds. If you repeat the same process with my Harmony 670, there is no lag. This same issue has been experienced on the Harmony 880 and 890 when trying out other models. It seems like Harmony has put slower processors or less efficient designs in there newer models. This also occurs on my cable box when scrolling through the guide.



You might also need to reduce the Inter Device Delay...The Inter Key Delay and Inter Device Delays are added together in some cases. Reducing both delays made my Harmony (not a One) much more responsive.


----------



## Frankiebonez

I bought this today, really sweet for the price if you ask me. Took me a loooong time to setup but I worked out 99% of the kinks, after about 4 freakin hours. For whatever reason my HDMI switching on my reciever was going to quick when I powered on all my devices so I had to add in delay. Took me a good hour to figure that out. Then I finally get it all running and the damn thing keeps changing my input on my TV. I finally just gave up on getting that to work, and it appears that it only changes the input on my TV the first time. Then after that the remote, I assume, learns what input its on and it doesnt change it no more... Chalk up another hour to that nonsense! But now that I got all that outta the way this thing kicks ass. Glad I bought it!


----------



## BIGE1

so i got one of these for every room in the house. my problem is that every system works perfectly except my bedroom. all of my sharp lcd's have no problem switching inputs when directed to another activity except my 32g4u. Although it is the oldest of my lcd's, i see no reason for the remote to be unable to switch to the proper input. all the setting in the software are correct. again my other two sharp lcd's work fine with th H1. Any thoughts??? i need help!


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/13051151
> 
> 
> If I use the remote, it seems to always turn off the back lighting when I set it down....however if I turn all components off using the remote off button and let it sit down immediately then it will stay on for 10 or so *minutes*. Its only when I turn off the components and let it sit (off the charger) does it stay lit. If I pick it up while its on and then resit it back down it will turn off in 10 seconds (not minutes). Wierd. Maybe someone else can test this to see if its normal.
> 
> 
> I have my back light option set to 10 seconds



Wow, I did a search on this tread before posting this and could not find the back light issue....Looks like others have the same issue. Sorry for the repost.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/13052419
> 
> 
> Wow, I did a search on this tread before posting this and could not find the back light issue....Looks like others have the same issue. Sorry for the repost.



Don't worry. Reposting on a problem issue isn't a repost. It's confirmation of a problem. Find my link to Logitech a few posts back and post there too, if you haven't already. Good job!


----------



## nenmu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13051435
> 
> 
> You might also need to reduce the Inter Device Delay...The Inter Key Delay and Inter Device Delays are added together in some cases. Reducing both delays made my Harmony (not a One) much more responsive.



Both my Inter Key Delay and Inter Device Delay are set at 0,

I'm using the harmony one with the onkyo 605 and there is still a slight delay with repeated keys.


Like mentioned, if I press the volume key numerous times

it'll still continue to change for a seconds after I've stop pressing.


It's really not enough to irritate me,

just something I have to be aware of.


----------



## Lee L

I think this is the Repeats problem I had. Evidently, the remote actually sends the same command several times at once to make sure the device gets it. Many devices will interpret all commands comeing within a certain number of milliseconds as one command, but not all do.


Go to the troubleshooting page and check the box for problems controlling a device (not sure of the wording, but it is toward the bottom of the list), then select My device responds too much or not enough. Then set the setting to a lower number or 0. This area is a weak point of the Software IMO, as it is not very explanatory to what you are actually doing, but this should help. It also may speed up overall reaction time as well.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I have the same problem with my Denon AVR-1905. I can press the volume keys repeatedly and when I stop i can still see the volume trying to catch up.


I also have my Inter Key/Device set to zero and still have the problem.


My SA 8300HD is the same way with the channed +/-. I can go up and down and stop pressing the remote but it will still change 2 or 3 more channels.


A little annoying because you hope to stop on a certain channel and it keeps going.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nenmu* /forum/post/13053630
> 
> 
> Both my Inter Key Delay and Inter Device Delay are set at 0,
> 
> I'm using the harmony one with the onkyo 605 and there is still a slight delay with repeated keys.
> 
> 
> Like mentioned, if I press the volume key numerous times
> 
> it'll still continue to change for a seconds after I've stop pressing.
> 
> 
> It's really not enough to irritate me,
> 
> just something I have to be aware of.


----------



## yungintl

what about favorite channels? i set it up with logos but on my hr20s the delay is too long and say its channel 13 im trying to get to, it says 1 then 3 and then sends the signal like its two seperate channels i'm trying to reach.


----------



## rstand

I opened a ticket with Logitech this morning on the backlight issue. We reloaded the firmware in the safe mode. The tech was not aware of any backlight issue.


As it turns out about an hour after we hung up the backlight- on problem happened again. The ticket is still open, I e-mailed a response to the incident, so I will wait to hear back from tech support.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13054225
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with my Denon AVR-1905. I can press the volume keys repeatedly and when I stop i can still see the volume trying to catch up.
> 
> 
> I also have my Inter Key/Device set to zero and still have the problem.
> 
> 
> My SA 8300HD is the same way with the channed +/-. I can go up and down and stop pressing the remote but it will still change 2 or 3 more channels.
> 
> 
> A little annoying because you hope to stop on a certain channel and it keeps going.



i have it working perfectly with my 8300hd- lightning fast channel change with no repeating. i don't remember the numbers i used to tweak but i will check when i get home and post.


----------



## cbnash

My Logitech One does not keep continuous time. Has anyone noticed this? I can check the time at one point and it can show 10-20 minutes slow, I check again minutes later, and it seems to have "updated" to the correct time. Is this normal?


----------



## joe221

Another issue I heard on the HT Guys this morning and it's on mine too. The clock is wrong. I know it was right before, now not so much.


----------



## bigrock66

Hi all,


I've got mine on order and will probably receive it next week. I will be controlling may things (obviously) and wanted to know if anyone had had any issues/experience with the following components:


1. Lutron Spacer lighting system

2. Sony DVD Changer DVP-CX995V.


For the Lutron, It looks like it will work fine if I want to control a scene related to an activity. I was however hoping to change the scenes (to bright) when I press pause when watching a movie. Is this even possible?


For the DVD Changer, any button learning issues?


Thanks!


BR


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigrock66* /forum/post/13055960
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> For the Lutron, It looks like it will work fine if I want to control a scene related to an activity. I was however hoping to change the scenes (to bright) when I press pause when watching a movie. Is this even possible?
> 
> 
> For the DVD Changer, any button learning issues?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> BR



I'm no Harmony expert, but you can assign an action to a hard or soft button. So if your pause button was an action that paused and turn the lights up, it should be possible.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Thanks Square!


It's especially noticeable when i'm in the guide and I'm scrolling the channels, the guide will scroll two or three more lines after I've stopped pressing the button.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13054524
> 
> 
> i have it working perfectly with my 8300hd- lightning fast channel change with no repeating. i don't remember the numbers i used to tweak but i will check when i get home and post.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13053180
> 
> 
> Don't worry. Reposting on a problem issue isn't a repost. It's confirmation of a problem. Find my link to Logitech a few posts back and post there too, if you haven't already. Good job!



Joe221,


I just added my 2 cents to the Logitech website...Thanks for posting that link BTW....


----------



## Blu Falcon

I just got my Harmony One today, and this remote is tons better than my Harmony 880. To start with it's more sleek and sexier, and not suffering from that dreaded peanut shape design. I love the touch screen and button layout. Feels far less cumbersome and much more user friendly. Logitech definitely put a lot of thought into this upgrade. This is an awesome remote and setting it up was a breeze. All I did was use the software and used the Replace Remote option, which loaded all my settings from my 880 into the Harmony One. I was up and running in no time. Highly recommended.


EDIT: This is a minor detail, but I love the fact that Logitech was kind enough to include a microfiber cloth with this remote. Definitely a nice touch given that this remote is a definitely a fingerprint magnet. A quick wipe down with the cloth keeps the remote looking shiny and new, a perfect match for my piano finish Toshiba Regza.


----------



## Blu Falcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbnash* /forum/post/13054546
> 
> 
> My Logitech One does not keep continuous time. Has anyone noticed this? I can check the time at one point and it can show 10-20 minutes slow, I check again minutes later, and it seems to have "updated" to the correct time. Is this normal?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13054657
> 
> 
> Another issue I heard on the HT Guys this morning and it's on mine too. The clock is wrong. I know it was right before, now not so much.



Mine doesn't keep continuous time. It's not the wrong time, it's just not continuous. I found scrolling through any of the device pages or hitting the menu key automatically updates the current time. A minor annoyance that I think could be fixed with a firmware update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/13051151
> 
> 
> If I use the remote, it seems to always turn off the back lighting when I set it down....however if I turn all components off using the remote off button and let it sit down immediately then it will stay on for 10 or so *minutes*. Its only when I turn off the components and let it sit (off the charger) does it stay lit. If I pick it up while its on and then resit it back down it will turn off in 10 seconds (not minutes). Wierd. Maybe someone else can test this to see if its normal.
> 
> 
> I have my back light option set to 10 seconds



I've got my backlight set up to shut off at 20 seconds. It does just that without any issues. So far so good.


----------



## sylvezter

The Logitech Harmony Support website is aware of the stuck backlight issue according to this thread.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/....id=2144#M2144 


Post from Eric Harmony:



> Quote:
> This is the first we've heard of this. I'll report it to our engineers. Thanks to everyone for being so thorough on detailing the steps to reproduce.
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you have any further issues with the Harmony One.
> 
> EricHarmony


----------



## bigrock66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13056201
> 
> 
> I'm no Harmony expert, but you can assign an action to a hard or soft button. So if your pause button was an action that paused and turn the lights up, it should be possible.



Thanks, I'll give it a try once I get it.


BR


----------



## squareeyes

new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
http://www.iconharmony.com 

i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.

many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.

thanks,

r


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Great site Randy! So much icon goodness!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13063574
> 
> 
> Great site Randy! So much icon goodness!



joe, i almost forgot... thank you for taking the time to test the site so thoroughly. it's much appreciated.

,r


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



SWEET!!!! Nice work !!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Very nice. Just curious where you get the icons. Do they have one for

Golf HD? like the attached?


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



It takes a nice person to do something for a lot of people you have never met. You clearly meet that standard. Thanks, BOB


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13063753
> 
> 
> Very nice. Just curious where you get the icons. Do they have one for
> 
> Golf HD? like the attached?



i get them from various sources online. i haven't seen a golf hd that looks like your .bmp but i could slap an "HD" on the existing golf icon i have and add to the next update. will that work for you?


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Hey, thanks for all of your hard work in all of this. Just makes these awesome remotes even... awesomer LOL










Jusitn


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13063803
> 
> 
> It takes a nice person to do something for a lot of people you have never met. You clearly meet that standard. Thanks, BOB



errr, Randy?































My oops, I reread it. You're Bob!


----------



## JustinHEMI05

Hey Friends,


By the way, is there a way to turn off the tilt sensor like on the 880? I looked and can't seem to find this option anywhere. Am I missing it somewhere? Thanks


Justin


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Hi Randy,


I'm looking forward to getting my Harmony One from Amazon in about a week.


I just took a look at your site. I am absolutely blown away!


I can't wait to get my hands on the unit so I can begin playing.


Congratulations and Thank you!


Burt


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13063832
> 
> 
> Hey Friends,
> 
> 
> By the way, is there a way to turn off the tilt sensor like on the 880? I looked and can't seem to find this option anywhere. Am I missing it somewhere? Thanks
> 
> 
> Justin



It's not there on the One. The One is also more dependent on lighting up that the 880 was. That could be why. You could set it to 5 seconds though.


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Very cool.

Thanks Randy.


Jack


----------



## SeaBee63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13063803
> 
> 
> It takes a nice person to do something for a lot of people you have never met. You clearly meet that standard. Thanks, BOB



I'm with Bob on this -- thanks so much for all your work on this Randy (squareeyes). You've done something very special. Maybe Logitech might be in touch with you and offer you something for all your work. you've certainly improved their product!


I even saw you added some of the channel that I requested earlier in the week that about the time of the site crash. Great work!


I'm not sure if I requested these or not, since my original message went with the crash, but it would be great if they could make it into one of your updates. The attached icons are the best I could find.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaBee63* /forum/post/13064351
> 
> 
> I'm with Bob on this -- thanks so much for all your work on this Randy (squareeyes). You've done something very special. Maybe Logitech might be in touch with you and offer you something for all your work. you've certainly improved their product!
> 
> 
> I even saw you added some of the channel that I requested earlier in the week that about the time of the site crash. Great work!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I requested these or not, since my original message went with the crash, but it would be great if they could make it into one of your updates. The attached icons are the best I could find.



thanks you guys,

seabee, i'll add those three to the list. i'll also be waiting by the phone for logitech's call =) ... that reminds me, i have to put a disclaimer on the index page. i don't want to get that other kind of call.

i'll up date the icons in a week or two.

,r


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13064193
> 
> 
> It's not there on the One. The One is also more dependent on lighting up that the 880 was. That could be why. You could set it to 5 seconds though.



Ah cool. Thanks for the response! I will just learn to like it since this remote completely kicks ass.










Justin


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063623
> 
> 
> joe, i almost forgot... thank you for taking the time to test the site so thoroughly. it's much appreciated.
> 
> ,r



and now that you have nothing more to do, lets keep you busy!










KDOC
http://www.kdoctv.net/shows.htm 

Like the surfer truck!


ABC News Now
http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/tv/a_2.html 


NBC Weather +
http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/tv/n_3.html 


SNY
http://web.sny.tv/index.jsp


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13064533
> 
> 
> Ah cool. Thanks for the response! I will just learn to like it since this remote completely kicks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin



It does doesn't it! Just imagine trying to press a "button" on the touch screen and nothing's there.


----------



## rstand

I just got an e-mail response from Logitech regarding the backlight-on issue. They, (Logitech), recognize it as a bug. They plan a firmware release to address it. The tech will inform me when it is ready.


Soon I hope. It isn't a major issue, but an irritation especially when it stays on long enough to drain the battery.


----------



## chinadog

Just got back from Circuit City, the show on the shelf, 249.99, but its on sale for 199.99. I didn't buy one, I have the H880 and couldn't justify it. I think its more solid than the 880 with a better button layout, but couldn't pull the trigger.


Bud


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> 
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



squareeyes. These icons look great but I'm in the UK so we don't get most of the channels and we obviously have a load of channels of our own.


Any chance you fancy making icons for the UK - you'll make a lot of brit One owners very happy.


Haven't got the One yet but I'll be getting it in the next month or so. Thought I'd ask now hoping that there might be some available by the time I do.


There are loads so I'll list what I think would be the most popular for a starting point.


BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, ITV1, ITV2, Channel 4, Channel 5, Sky One, Sky Movis (there are a number of these) Paramount Comedy 1 & 2, Sky Sports.


I you are up for doing these I'll ask others to post their requests (by posting a link to this thread on avforums.com - the UK equivalent). I'll also post some links to channel logos (can't do that yet as this is my first post)


By the way, I noticed a post from you saying you should sell the icons like iTunes. Whilst you seemed to be joking I think you should put a paypal address on your site for donations.


I'm sure most people who use your icons wouldn't mind donating a couple of dollars (especially those that requested specific channels). I'm sure you could at least get enought to pay for your One remote.


Thanks in advance


Phil


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13064822
> 
> 
> squareeyes. These icons look great but I'm in the UK so we don't get most of the channels and we obviously have a load of channels of our own.
> 
> 
> Any chance you fancy making icons for the UK - you'll make a lot of brit One owners very happy.
> 
> 
> Haven't got the One yet but I'll be getting it in the next month or so. Thought I'd ask now hoping that there might be some available by the time I do.
> 
> 
> There are loads so I'll list what I think would be the most popular for a starting point.
> 
> 
> BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, ITV1, ITV2, Channel 4, Channel 5, Sky One, Sky Movis (there are a number of these) Paramount Comedy 1 & 2, Sky Sports.
> 
> 
> I you are up for doing these I'll ask others to post their requests (by posting a link to this thread on avforums.com - the UK equivalent). I'll also post some links to channel logos (can't do that yet as this is my first post)
> 
> 
> By the way, I noticed a post from you saying you should sell the icons like iTunes. Whilst you seemed to be joking I think you should put a paypal address on your site for donations.
> 
> 
> I'm sure most people who use your icons wouldn't mind donating a couple of dollars (especially those that requested specific channels). I'm sure you could at least get enought to pay for your One remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Phil



paypal's not a bad idea phil. i hadn't seriously considered it before, but since the site went 'live' this morning i've received an influx of requests via emails and site traffic is at 1% of my monthly max. i'm not sure the legality of selling an icon with a trademarked logo on it and i'd rather not open that can of worms.

for now i was going to fulfill first come, first serve. however, since i've stacked the site with mostly north american networks i think i should fulfill a few for our friends across the pond.

i'll add yours to the list and make them the priority. it will be a few weeks before i update the browser, but i will let you know when they are ready to download before that time. and they'll be free.


for now.


----------



## JustinHEMI05

Can we add this one to the list of next updates for those of us with comcast? And although I am sure some of us wouldn't mind donating, I would be careful about charging or accepting money for something you don't own. Thanks


Justin


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13064892
> 
> 
> paypal's not a bad idea phil. i hadn't seriously considered it before, but since the site went 'live' this morning i've received an influx of requests via emails and site traffic is at 1% of my monthly max. i'm not sure the legality of selling an icon with a trademarked logo on it and i'd rather not open that can of worms.
> 
> for now i was going to fulfill first come, first serve. however, since i've stacked the site with mostly north american networks i think i should fulfill a few for our friends across the pond.
> 
> i'll add yours to the list and make them the priority. it will be a few weeks before i update the browser, but i will let you know when they are ready to download before that time. and they'll be free.
> 
> 
> for now.



Fair point about the legality. Just thought you deserve something from the people who appreciate it, which is why I suggested donations. You are clealy putting a lot of time into it. Maybe just put your paypal address in your sig and if anyone donates, it's because they like your forum posts







.


Cheers for the uk channels. As I've said it'll be a month or so before I need them.


I need to make another couple of post before I can put links to sites with channel logos - this is one of them.


From what you've said about the influx of requests would you prefer I didn't ask others to request or am I ok posting a link to this thread on the UK foruims?


Thanks again,


Phil


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13065164
> 
> 
> Fair point about the legality. Just thought you deserve something from the people who appreciate it, which is why I suggested donations. You are clealy putting a lot of time into it. Maybe just put your paypal address in your sig and if anyone donates, it's because they like your forum posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Cheers for the uk channels. As I've said it'll be a month or so before I need them.
> 
> 
> I need to make another couple of post before I can put links to sites with channel logos - this is one of them.
> 
> 
> From what you've said about the influx of requests would you prefer I didn't ask others to request or am I ok posting a link to this thread on the UK foruims?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Phil



Need to make one more post before I can post links.


Sorry everyone.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13065164
> 
> 
> Fair point about the legality. Just thought you deserve something from the people who appreciate it, which is why I suggested donations. You are clealy putting a lot of time into it. Maybe just put your paypal address in your sig and if anyone donates, it's because they like your forum posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Cheers for the uk channels. As I've said it'll be a month or so before I need them.
> 
> 
> I need to make another couple of post before I can put links to sites with channel logos - this is one of them.
> 
> 
> From what you've said about the influx of requests would you prefer I didn't ask others to request or am I ok posting a link to this thread on the UK foruims?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Phil



squareeyes, the following are sites with UK channel logos:


Free to air channels:
http://www.freeview.co.uk/channels/entertainment 

click on channel categories for all the different ones.


Satelite channels:
http://mysky.sky.com/portal/site/sky...skytv/channels 

click on channel mixes for all the different ones.


Not sure if they're good enough quality


Phil


----------



## squareeyes

i'm hoping the increased traffic to my site will end up being fair compensation. it's still less then a day since putting up the icons so i'll see how it plays out over the next few weeks before i make any moves.

by all means post a link. i'm keeping all reqests in a queue and will knit away on them in order.

,r


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13065220
> 
> 
> i'm hoping the increased traffic to my site will end up being fair compensation. it's still less then a day since putting up the icons so i'll see how it plays out over the next few weeks before i make any moves.
> 
> by all means post a link. i'm keeping all reqests in a queue and will knit away on them in order.
> 
> ,r



Thanks again.


Last question - how would you prefer requests? post on this thread, PMs, email?


Phil


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13065360
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Last question - how would you prefer requests? post on this thread, PMs, email?
> 
> 
> Phil



this general harmony one thread is getting pretty icon-centric. best way for requests is through email from my site. that will also make it easier for me to consolidate all requests to a master list.

thanks,

r


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/13064628
> 
> 
> Just got back from Circuit City, the show on the shelf, 249.99, but its on sale for 199.99. I didn't buy one, I have the H880 and couldn't justify it. I think its more solid than the 880 with a better button layout, but couldn't pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> Bud



how are you determining that it was on sale? i went to two different circuit city stores today and in both cases, the one was labeled at $249.99 and scanned at $249.99...


----------



## More_HD_Please

Picked up the remote at CC today. The price in the area where the remotes were read $249 however when the sales person rung it up the price was $ 199.

This was in Frederick, MD.


----------



## ufischer

Thanks a million Squareeyes! A couple of requests:


Gol TV (www-goltv-tv)

SunSports (www-sunsportstv-com)



Sorry, can't post URLs yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Randy,


When you get a chance, can you post your settings for your 8300? My other guess could be the software in the STB.


Also, great site! I'd donate a couple of dollars if all of the traffic is using up your limit. Rather not see your page go down.


Is donating the same as selling...thats a fine line...LOL.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13054524
> 
> 
> i have it working perfectly with my 8300hd- lightning fast channel change with no repeating. i don't remember the numbers i used to tweak but i will check when i get home and post.


----------



## Freakfreak

I think the best solution is Logitech stepping up and sending every new model of Harmony to Squareeyes for development purpose


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/13066330
> 
> 
> I think the best solution is Logitech stepping up and sending every new model of Harmony to Squareeyes for development purpose



Or maybe if Logitech paid for him to get round eyes (like the rest of us) the icons might be even more superb!


----------



## pokerrx

When I switch activities from "Watch DVD" to "Watch TV", part of the sequence is to switch my CRT TV to channel 3 which is an unnecessary step. I tried to re-run the setup and was not able to find a way to get rid of that step. It causes a brief flicker when going to channel 3 which is not a big deal but I would still like to delete it. Any suggestions would be helpful. This remote is incredible! My last remote was the Marantz RC2000MKII which was one of the best at one time but got too cumbersome after a while. Great icons squareeyes...let us know where we can contribute.


----------



## leitweight

Anyone with an 8300 HD have this happen? Everything else works great but I have an Activity to listen to Music Choice (which not only turns on my bedroom speakers and turns off ProLogic, but also gives me a whole new set of Favorite channels) and have it set to tune in one of the channels which is a 3 digit number. No matter how I seem to set the delays, the One never sends out all 3 digits fast enough before the 8300 tunes in a 1 or 2 digit channel.


Also, I have an older Yamaha receiver (RX-V992). The presets for the Direction Up/Down/Left/Right were not working, and when I tried to Learn the Command from both the original remote AND my MX500, the One won't see the IR signal! I have learned plenty of commands from other remotes. A puzzler.


Squareeyes, like you don't already have enough on your plate! How about BET Jazz and Ovation? Also, a local station here - NYC TV. Thanks for all your awesome work!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leitweight* /forum/post/13067618
> 
> 
> Anyone with an 8300 HD have this happen? Everything else works great but I have an Activity to listen to Music Choice (which not only turns on my bedroom speakers and turns off ProLogic, but also gives me a whole new set of Favorite channels) and have it set to tune in one of the channels which is a 3 digit number. No matter how I seem to set the delays, the One never sends out all 3 digits fast enough before the 8300 tunes in a 1 or 2 digit channel.
> 
> 
> Also, I have an older Yamaha receiver (RX-V992). The presets for the Direction Up/Down/Left/Right were not working, and when I tried to Learn the Command from both the original remote AND my MX500, the One won't see the IR signal! I have learned plenty of commands from other remotes. A puzzler.
> 
> 
> Squareeyes, like you don't already have enough on your plate! How about BET Jazz and Ovation? Also, a local station here - NYC TV. Thanks for all your awesome work!



i'm having the same problem in both regards:

my 8300 is slow to change channel when in "listen to radio" activity

-and-
*as of tonight... i cannot 'teach' my harmony one any ir codes! can a third party on the forum confirm this with their remote?* i will contact support via phone tomorrow and post a note as well.


p.s. bet jazz and ovation added to list.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13066026
> 
> 
> Hey Randy,
> 
> 
> When you get a chance, can you post your settings for your 8300? My other guess could be the software in the STB.
> 
> 
> Also, great site! I'd donate a couple of dollars if all of the traffic is using up your limit. Rather not see your page go down.
> 
> 
> Is donating the same as selling...thats a fine line...LOL.



radyoactve,


my 8300hd settings as follows:

power on delay

1500

inter-key

0

inter-device

0


channel switching is very fast, although now that you mentioned it, i compared the channel browsing in the guide to my original 8300 remote. there is definitely a lag even with inter-key at zero. it results in the latent 2-3 commands continuing after button-mashing has stopped. the original remote is much more accurate with speed of command.


i'm wondering if this is a limitation of the one's transmission speed of ir signals.

can anyone else confirm?


----------



## SeaBee63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leitweight* /forum/post/13067618
> 
> 
> Also, I have an older Yamaha receiver (RX-V992). The presets for the Direction Up/Down/Left/Right were not working, and when I tried to Learn the Command from both the original remote AND my MX500, the One won't see the IR signal! I have learned plenty of commands from other remotes. A puzzler.



The same thing happened to me the other night. See post #485 on page 17.


I was trying to learn a command for my PVR that wasn't working as it should. The H1 was saying it captured it but it didn't do what it was supposed to on my PVR. I went back into re-learn it and the Harmony software (v7.4.1 Mac OS X) stated it couldn't capture the signal this time. Tried restarting computer, H1, and even capturing the RAW command with no luck. So I posted here, with no responses.










Went back to it last night to see if I could get it working and tried a RAW capture first of and it took! The command even worked properly with my PVR this time. Not sure what the difference was but I did notice that my Harmony software is now at 7.4.2.1 which I think I may have upgraded to after my issue from the other night.


Good luck.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leitweight* /forum/post/13067618
> 
> 
> Anyone with an 8300 HD have this happen? Everything else works great but I have an Activity to listen to Music Choice (which not only turns on my bedroom speakers and turns off ProLogic, but also gives me a whole new set of Favorite channels) and have it set to tune in one of the channels which is a 3 digit number. No matter how I seem to set the delays, the One never sends out all 3 digits fast enough before the 8300 tunes in a 1 or 2 digit channel.
> 
> 
> Also, I have an older Yamaha receiver (RX-V992). The presets for the Direction Up/Down/Left/Right were not working, and when I tried to Learn the Command from both the original remote AND my MX500, the One won't see the IR signal! I have learned plenty of commands from other remotes. A puzzler.
> 
> 
> Squareeyes, like you don't already have enough on your plate! How about BET Jazz and Ovation? Also, a local station here - NYC TV. Thanks for all your awesome work!



leitweight,

there is an update to the sa 8300 hd 'device' in the harmony desktop software. i updated it this morning and made sure under 'advanced settings' it knows to add the "enter" command after the numerical channel input.

the dvr now receives all three digits plus enter and it works just fine.

oh, and also have the dvr's inter device delay at 0.

hope that helps.

,r


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaBee63* /forum/post/13068718
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to me the other night. See post #485 on page 17.
> 
> 
> I was trying to learn a command for my PVR that wasn't working as it should. The H1 was saying it captured it but it didn't do what it was supposed to on my PVR. I went back into re-learn it and the Harmony software (v7.4.1 Mac OS X) stated it couldn't capture the signal this time. Tried restarting computer, H1, and even capturing the RAW command with no luck. So I posted here, with no responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to it last night to see if I could get it working and tried a RAW capture first of and it took! The command even worked properly with my PVR this time. Not sure what the difference was but I did notice that my Harmony software is now at 7.4.2.1 which I think I may have upgraded to after my issue from the other night.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



i'm calling support today and will bring up this issue.

will post update.

,r


----------



## RadYOacTve

I had problems learning codes and called tech support a few nights ago and they are aware of the problem. They claim that a lot of electronic interference can be causing it. The tier 2 tech support asked me if i was using a laptop or desktop, how far away I was from the TV/receiver and microwave/kitchen appliances. Then he had me unplug my laptop and stretch the USB cord as far from my laptop as possible and try again. I was skeptical but it worked. I've done it that way since and have not had any problems.


Edit: I just remembered what was happening when I tried to learn a code. When I hit the learn button it would bring up the next page and it would say that the key was already detected.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13068076
> 
> 
> i'm having the same problem in both regards:
> 
> my 8300 is slow to change channel when in "listen to radio" activity
> 
> -and-
> *as of tonight... i cannot 'teach' my harmony one any ir codes! can a third party on the forum confirm this with their remote?* i will contact support via phone tomorrow and post a note as well.
> 
> 
> p.s. bet jazz and ovation added to list.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I have the current firmware and still had the same problem so i don't think the latest firmware fixed the problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaBee63* /forum/post/13068718
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to me the other night. See post #485 on page 17.
> 
> 
> I was trying to learn a command for my PVR that wasn't working as it should. The H1 was saying it captured it but it didn't do what it was supposed to on my PVR. I went back into re-learn it and the Harmony software (v7.4.1 Mac OS X) stated it couldn't capture the signal this time. Tried restarting computer, H1, and even capturing the RAW command with no luck. So I posted here, with no responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to it last night to see if I could get it working and tried a RAW capture first of and it took! The command even worked properly with my PVR this time. Not sure what the difference was but I did notice that my Harmony software is now at 7.4.2.1 which I think I may have upgraded to after my issue from the other night.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13068879
> 
> 
> I have the current firmware and still had the same problem so i don't think the latest firmware fixed the problem.



sea, leit, eric,

i'm on hold w/ t2 support right now and of course the ir capture worked seamlessly right off the bat while talking with them a few minutes ago. went through and tested diff devices and all are fine. you may try to teach the ir again now to see if it's still an issue.

,r


----------



## squareeyes

all xm radio icons are now available to download only at the 'radio' link at my site.

,r


----------



## sylvezter

Are favorite icons available when you set up a Listen to Music Activity? I cannot seem to find where you would configure the favorite channels for Listen to Music? Squareeeyes, how do you use your xm radio icons if the favorite channels are not available?


Also, does anybody know what the Listen Menu is? If you click on Settings on your Listen to Radio activity and click Change Options, there is an option to show or hide the Listen Menu. What is the Listen Menu?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sylvezter* /forum/post/13070814
> 
> 
> Are favorite icons available when you set up a Listen to Music Activity? I cannot seem to find where you would configure the favorite channels for Listen to Music? Squareeeyes, how do you use your xm radio icons if the favorite channels are not available?
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know what the Listen Menu is? If you click on Settings on your Listen to Radio activity and click Change Options, there is an option to show or hide the Listen Menu. What is the Listen Menu?



sylvezter,

to be able to designate favorites on my 'listen to radio' activity i set up the activity as a renamed duplicate to 'watch tv'. i get my music through the dvr as music choice and local stations as channels. as far as i know the harmony software allows you to use favorites only with activities that utilize specific devices (my dvr being one of them).

i'm not sure what Listen Menu is. it is not available in my activity so i assume it is specific to your device being used.

hope that helps.

,r


----------



## squareeyes

not that i don't have enough icon requests to get to, but i thought i'd check out the resolution of the remote screen with some open domain images from nasa. if you're interested, check out the slideshow section of the iconharmony.com site for a hubble telescope photo slideshow. the resolution, color and contrast of the harmony one screen is absolutely amazing! i really like this remote.


----------



## leitweight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13069078
> 
> 
> sea, leit, eric,
> 
> i'm on hold w/ t2 support right now and of course the ir capture worked seamlessly right off the bat while talking with them a few minutes ago. went through and tested diff devices and all are fine. you may try to teach the ir again now to see if it's still an issue.
> 
> ,r



Thanks for everyone's input. Today, it IS learning and my 8300 HD problems seemed to be solved as well. (I used a 2000 ms Power-on delay. Also, I don't need to press enter on my 8300.). I don't know if it made a difference, but after all the discussion of signal interference, I switched back to the included USB cable with the big knob on it. I was using one without the knob but perhaps it's there for a reason, eh? Now if I could only get 2 more pages of Favorites so I could use all of squareeyes' icons, I'd be all set!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13071005
> 
> 
> not that i don't have enough icon requests to get to, but i thought i'd check out the resolution of the remote screen with some open domain images from nasa. if you're interested, check out the slideshow section of the iconharmony.com site for a hubble telescope photo slideshow. the resolution, color and contrast of the harmony one screen is absolutely amazing! i really like this remote.



Really nice, Randy! Now you've added a new "activity" to my life. I watch paint dry, I watch grass grow, now I watch my remote control charge its batteries!









It is the most beautiful of the three, though.


On a side note, the graphics work on the 880 too.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13072067
> 
> 
> Really nice, Randy! Now you've added a new "activity" to my life. I watch paint dry, I watch grass grow, now I watch my remote control charge its batteries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the most beautiful of the three, though.
> 
> 
> On a side note, the graphics work on the 880 too.



i hope they look alright on the 880. i know my 720 had a similar screen and i had to tweak those icons alot to make them look decent.


i'll go ahead and get started on creating slide shows of paint drying and grass growing. then you can kill two birds...


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13068842
> 
> 
> leitweight,
> 
> there is an update to the sa 8300 hd 'device' in the harmony desktop software. i updated it this morning and made sure under 'advanced settings' it knows to add the "enter" command after the numerical channel input.
> 
> the dvr now receives all three digits plus enter and it works just fine.
> 
> oh, and also have the dvr's inter device delay at 0.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> ,r



How did you know there was an update to the sa 8300 hd device? I don't see anything in the software indicating there is an update, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.


----------



## joe221

One another note, while I was trying out the slideshow on the 880 I tried the icons too. While not perfect, sizing would help, it was usable. The thing with the 880 is it really likes blue backgrounds no matter what background image I choose. I get blue lines around the icons. I even used the darkest background I could find.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13072780
> 
> 
> How did you know there was an update to the sa 8300 hd device? I don't see anything in the software indicating there is an update, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.



it notified me in the harmony software as i began making changes to that specific device. you may have already had the updated version if you recently set up your remote for the first time. for me, i've had that device in there for over a year- transferred over from my old remote. and it's been months since i had gone into that device to tweak it.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13072882
> 
> 
> it notified me in the harmony software as i began making changes to that specific device. you may have already had the updated version if you recently set up your remote for the first time. for me, i've had that device in there for over a year- transferred over from my old remote. and it's been months since i had gone into that device to tweak it.



Ok. Thanks for the info. I received an 880 for Xmas from my children and set up the 880 Xmas night. As soon as the One was available, I bought one and returned the 880 to Amazon for a refund. I just used the replace remote button in the software to set up the One. All of this has happened within the last 1.5 months. I guess the 8300 update happened b4 I set mine up as I've never seen any update notification for that device.


----------



## leitweight

For what it's worth, I seem to have nailed down MY One's learning problem. I am working with it on a laptop (Apple G4 PowerBook), and it seems whenever I have the charger (also Apple) plugged into the laptop, learning doesn't work. As soon as I unplug the charger from the laptop, learning works just fine. The charger must be causing so much interference, the One can't learn the IR code properly. I should have thought about that earlier, because when I have that laptop charger plugged in, a PowerHouse IR-543 X-10 light controller on the same outlet doesn't respond. I have to unplug the charger from that outlet to get the X-10 to respond. X-10's seem to be sensitive to noisy electrical wiring, so my charger must be dirtying everything up! Just thought this might help somebody.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leitweight* /forum/post/13073018
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I seem to have nailed down MY One's learning problem. I am working with it on a laptop, and it seems whenever I have the charger plugged into the laptop, learning doesn't work. As soon as I unplug the charger from the laptop, learning works just fine. The charger must be causing so much interference, the One can't learn the IR code properly. I should have thought about that earlier, because when I have that laptop charger plugged in, an X-10 light controller on the same outlet doesn't respond. I have to unplug the charger from that outlet to get the X-10 to respond. X-10's seem to be sensitive to noisy electrical wiring, so my charger must be dirtying everything up! Just thought this might help somebody.



Please mention the brands involved, it may help someone searching the thread later.


----------



## flar

I grabbed one of the icons off of their website and extracted the gradient bezel from one of Randy's other icons and tried to make a decent icon for the Logo channel. Hope this is useful and thanks a million to Randy for all of his hard work creating this artwork!


----------



## Blu Falcon

I had replaced my 880 with the One a few days ago and everything was working fine. I had it set up to control my Toshiba Regza, Playstation 2 and 3, xbox and yamaha receiver. When selecting the activity to play the ps2, the remote would power it on briefly and then turn it off. Using the Help key always fixed the issue and I'd get my PS2 up and running with no further issues. That is until today. Having gotten fed up with always having to use the Help key to get the "Play Playstation 2" activity to work right, I referred to the software to troubleshoot the issue. This ultimately led to more problems, and after several updates and running through every troubleshoot procedure I could, the remote not only does not power up the PS2, but using the Help key now won't even fix the problem. Where as it used to ask me "Is your Playstation 2 turned on?", it now just says "Ensure your Playstation 2 is on." WTF? I never had to ensure it was on before. And the PS2 now won't respond to any commands at all. I tried teaching the Harmony One commands using my PS2 remote, but that has done nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Falcon* /forum/post/13075159
> 
> 
> I had replaced my 880 with the One a few days ago and everything was working fine. I had it set up to control my Toshiba Regza, Playstation 2 and 3, xbox and yamaha receiver. When selecting the activity to play the ps2, the remote would power it on briefly and then turn it off. Using the Help key always fixed the issue and I'd get my PS2 up and running with no further issues. That is until today. Having gotten fed up with always having to use the Help key to get the "Play Playstation 2" activity to work right, I referred to the software to troubleshoot the issue. This ultimately led to more problems, and after several updates and running through every troubleshoot procedure I could, the remote not only does not power up the PS2, but using the Help key now won't even fix the problem. Where as it used to ask me "Is your Playstation 2 turned on?", it now just says "Ensure your Playstation 2 is on." WTF? I never had to ensure it was on before. And the PS2 now won't respond to any commands at all. I tried teaching the Harmony One commands using my PS2 remote, but that has done nothing. Any thoughts?



All that mucking about may have just hosed the device profile. Try deleting the PS2 then re-adding it from scratch.


If it still has the power problems, concentrate on the "Power settings" option under Device options. You could try re-learning just the power command.


----------



## Blu Falcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13075449
> 
> 
> All that mucking about may have just hosed the device profile. Try deleting the PS2 then re-adding it from scratch.
> 
> 
> If it still has the power problems, concentrate on the "Power settings" option under Device options. You could try re-learning just the power command.




Yeah, I ultimately deleted the the device and activity all together and started from scratch like you said. At that point, I updated the remote so that it received the changes and did not include an activity for the PS2. So far so good. I then went back and used the set-up wizard to re-add the device and activity. Again, there was no problems. Then I started to test everything:

_*Activity 1* (Watch Comcast):

HDTV = On > Automatically switches to correct input

Receiver = On > Automatically switches to correct input

All other devices = Off

Works Fine

*Activity 2* (Start PS3 / Blu-ray):

HDTV = On > Automatically switches to correct input

Receiver = On > Automatcially switches to correct input

PS3 = Manually Powered On

All other devices = Off

Works Fine

*Acitvity 3* (Start PS2):

HDTV = On > Automatically switches to correct input

Receiver = On > Automatically switches to correct input

PS2 = Does not power on

All other devices = Off

Does not work properly_


What's weird is that sometimes if I switch to another activity such as "Watch Comcast", the PS2 will sometimes come on, but I'm still unable to control the device with the remote. However, if I hit the Power Off button on the Harmony One the PS2 will turn off along with everything else just like it should.







I also tried to make the Harmony One "Learn" the original PS2 remote, but that didn't work either.


As I said previously, at one point I was able to control the PS2 with no problems whatsoever. I just needed to help it along when starting the activity by using the Help key. At this point I'm so frustrated I'm ready to reset all the default settings, uninstall the software and start completely from scratch. If that doesn't work I'm tempted to return the Harmony One and stick with my old 880 which I had no issues with.


Now there's one thing that I failed to mention previously, and that is when I first got the Harmony One I didn't bother to install the software that came with it, rather I just updated the current software on my machine with the latest version (7.4.2) since I figure it was the same thing and would simplify things. I chose the "Replace Remote" option and uploaded all my saved settings from the Harmony 880 profile rather than start from scratch with the Harmony One. I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the Harmony One not acting right. I really like this remote, but I want it to work trouble free. Hopefully, I can get this thing to work right before I throw in the towel.

*EDIT:*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13075449
> 
> 
> 
> concentrate on the "Power settings" option under Device options. You could try re-learning just the power command.



I should add that the original PS2 remote does not have a "Power On / Off" button, so there is not an option for me to teach the Harmony One the Power On / Off commands. During the troubleshooting procedure it prompts me by asking specific questions about On / Off capabilities of the original PS2 remote. If I tell say the remote does not have an On / Off button, that's when the "Ensure the PS2 is turned on" rears its ugly head when pressing the Help key on the Harmony One.


----------



## RadYOacTve

That is a good point regarding the cable. I've been using a cable that does not have the ferrite bead which I've been using with my URC MX-950 without problems but the One must be more sensitive to outside interference.


I'm not sure that is something that can be fixed with a firmware update?!?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leitweight* /forum/post/13071986
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input. Today, it IS learning and my 8300 HD problems seemed to be solved as well. (I used a 2000 ms Power-on delay. Also, I don't need to press enter on my 8300.). I don't know if it made a difference, but after all the discussion of signal interference, I switched back to the included USB cable with the big knob on it. I was using one without the knob but perhaps it's there for a reason, eh? Now if I could only get 2 more pages of Favorites so I could use all of squareeyes' icons, I'd be all set!


----------



## dalecj8

I'm think about purchasing this and was wondering if you can control 3 different T.V.' that are in the same room?Can it be set up for TV 1

TV 2,TV 3?


----------



## jim081363




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalecj8* /forum/post/13078591
> 
> 
> I'm think about purchasing this and was wondering if you can control 3 different T.V.' that are in the same room?Can it be set up for TV 1
> 
> TV 2,TV 3?



The remote has the capability. However......

Remember the remote uses IR signals to control components.


So if any of your TV's are the same brand, there is the possibility that each command you send with the remote will control the TV you want to control but it may control the TV you did not intend to control.


I will also add that if your current setup is working and you are using multiple IR remotes, it is likely the Harmony will be able to take the place of all your other IR remotes.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Falcon* /forum/post/13075872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that the original PS2 remote does not have a "Power On / Off" button, so there is not an option for me to teach the Harmony One the Power On / Off commands. During the troubleshooting procedure it prompts me by asking specific questions about On / Off capabilities of the original PS2 remote. If I tell say the remote does not have an On / Off button, that's when the "Ensure the PS2 is turned on" rears its ugly head when pressing the Help key on the Harmony One.



Yes, that's correct. If you tell the Harmony the device doesn't have any power buttons, then it has no choice but to hand the power control over to you.


Your problem is more than likely delay related. You might need to increase the Inter Device Delay for the PS2.


However, rather than spending more time getting frustrated with it, you might be better off phoning tech support and getting them to do the setup for you.


If you are determined to fix it yourself, I would try the following...


First, make sure under "Power settings" it is set to "Turn this device Off when not in use" and "One button for both On and Off"


1. Increase the Inter Device Delay for the PS2


2. Reduce the number of repeats for the PS2...under "Troubleshooting" and "This device doesn't receive commands correctly" then "This device responds too much to commands"


3. re-learn the power command for the PS2 using RAW...under "Custom" on the learning page.


----------



## pjenkins

ok, finally got through the entire thread










just picked one up at Best Buy today and looks pretty cool. Did the initial setup and am ready to go when I get home, but I can't figure out how to change the device order like I did with the activity order. Does anyone know?


I defined things in order in setup, and the device list is 'stuck' on that order, which isn't what i want (I want to see DirecTV PVR, Receiver and XBox as the first 3, and it put the Projector on first ...)


Thanks!

Paul


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjenkins* /forum/post/13082349
> 
> 
> ok, finally got through the entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked one up at Best Buy today and looks pretty cool. Did the initial setup and am ready to go when I get home, but I can't figure out how to change the device order like I did with the activity order. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I defined things in order in setup, and the device list is 'stuck' on that order, which isn't what i want (I want to see DirecTV PVR, Receiver and XBox as the first 3, and it put the Projector on first ...)
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Please submit this feature request to Logitech. Numerous people and reviewers have complained about this. I too would like to re-order my devices but apparently Logitech doesn't think I need to do so.


----------



## mhornet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjenkins* /forum/post/13082349
> 
> 
> ok, finally got through the entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked one up at Best Buy today and looks pretty cool. Did the initial setup and am ready to go when I get home, but I can't figure out how to change the device order like I did with the activity order. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I defined things in order in setup, and the device list is 'stuck' on that order, which isn't what i want (I want to see DirecTV PVR, Receiver and XBox as the first 3, and it put the Projector on first ...)
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



I too wish this feature was available. A lot of users will complain that you should never go to the Device menu, but sometimes you do and I wish the Devices were listed how I want them.


----------



## cdscc

Hey guys,


I purchased the One to replace my MX-700. I can't believe how easy it was to program this with my new equipment. But I have one issue. I am using an AVR that switches HDMI and then sends one HDMI signal to the TV, so I don't need or want the remote to touch the TV input setting.


How can I set it up so the One ignores the TV input setting?


Equipment:


Denon AVR-3808

DirecTV HR20 DVR

Sony PS3 DVD

Panasonic Plasma Commercial Model


Thanks!


----------



## todd1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13083584
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I purchased the One to replace my MX-700. I can't believe how easy it was to program this with my new equipment. But I have one issue. I am using an AVR that switches HDMI and then sends one HDMI signal to the TV, so I don't need or want the remote to touch the TV input setting.
> 
> 
> How can I set it up so the One ignores the TV input setting?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> DirecTV HR20 DVR
> 
> Sony PS3 DVD
> 
> Panasonic Plasma Commercial Model
> 
> 
> Thanks!




What you'll need to do is during each activity your setting up just tell it that the TV input needs to be on "Input ?"


There's no way that I know of to ignore a command. Just tell it to use the correct input on each activity and you'll be fine.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I just noticed that the USB cable i've been using does have a ferrite bead on the end of it so this problem is on Logitech to figure out a fix.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13076485
> 
> 
> That is a good point regarding the cable. I've been using a cable that does not have the ferrite bead which I've been using with my URC MX-950 without problems but the One must be more sensitive to outside interference.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is something that can be fixed with a firmware update?!?


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/13083625
> 
> 
> What you'll need to do is during each activity your setting up just tell it that the TV input needs to be on "Input ?"
> 
> 
> There's no way that I know of to ignore a command. Just tell it to use the correct input on each activity and you'll be fine.



Thanks for the reply Todd. Unfortunately, this doesn't work. I think the problem is my monitor. It's the Panasonic TH-58PD10UKA with a dual HDMI card. It has discreet inputs for both 2A and 2B, but it seems to toggle back and forth. For example, when I hit Input 1, it initially goes to 2A, then if I hit Input 2, it goes to 2B. Ok so far. But now, if I'm on 2B and I hit Input 1, it stays on 2B. And if I hit Input 2, it goes back to 2A. Not sure whether it's a defective card or not.


I'll check on the Panny forums.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13083584
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I purchased the One to replace my MX-700. I can't believe how easy it was to program this with my new equipment. But I have one issue. I am using an AVR that switches HDMI and then sends one HDMI signal to the TV, so I don't need or want the remote to touch the TV input setting.
> 
> 
> How can I set it up so the One ignores the TV input setting?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> DirecTV HR20 DVR
> 
> Sony PS3 DVD
> 
> Panasonic Plasma Commercial Model
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I had the same issue with my Westy. Even though everything is on DVI1, and it never changes, occasionally the remote would send a DVI button press that would change it to DVI 2.

What I did was to go to the device page for the TV and choose to relearn commands, and then for the DVI command I "learned" a dummy code. Actually it was the exit command from a device that isn't even in the room so I knew that it wouldn't affect anything if it sent that code.

Then I learned a custom command I called "RealDVI" which I learned as the actual DVI press from the TV's remote, and added that to the device page in case I need to ever use it.

It's a shame they don't allow a little more tweaking of things. For example the step is clearly shown "Make sure TV input is on DVI 1" but that step says "N/A" for the action so you can't delete it.

It's not the most elegant workaround, but it's been working fine for me.


----------



## Blu Falcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13082151
> 
> 
> Yes, that's correct. If you tell the Harmony the device doesn't have any power buttons, then it has no choice but to hand the power control over to you.
> 
> 
> Your problem is more than likely delay related. You might need to increase the Inter Device Delay for the PS2.
> 
> 
> However, rather than spending more time getting frustrated with it, you might be better off phoning tech support and getting them to do the setup for you.
> 
> 
> If you are determined to fix it yourself, I would try the following...
> 
> 
> First, make sure under "Power settings" it is set to "Turn this device Off when not in use" and "One button for both On and Off"
> 
> 
> 1. Increase the Inter Device Delay for the PS2
> 
> 
> 2. Reduce the number of repeats for the PS2...under "Troubleshooting" and "This device doesn't receive commands correctly" then "This device responds too much to commands"
> 
> 
> 3. re-learn the power command for the PS2 using RAW...under "Custom" on the learning page.



I'll give it another go before I call tech support. I think it'll get resolved either way. Thanks for all your help, brother.


----------



## todd1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13084164
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Todd. Unfortunately, this doesn't work. I think the problem is my monitor. It's the Panasonic TH-58PD10UKA with a dual HDMI card. It has discreet inputs for both 2A and 2B, but it seems to toggle back and forth. For example, when I hit Input 1, it initially goes to 2A, then if I hit Input 2, it goes to 2B. Ok so far. But now, if I'm on 2B and I hit Input 1, it stays on 2B. And if I hit Input 2, it goes back to 2A. Not sure whether it's a defective card or not.
> 
> 
> I'll check on the Panny forums.





OK, so you have what they call a "TOGGLE" input selector. The remote should get in sync if you push the "HELP" button for something like this.


Have you set it up and tried the HELP button?



Or you could try setting up how "BBBoT" said which is a work around.


----------



## BBBoT

I'm still unclear why it ever issued the "DVI" command to begin with, because all of my devices are going through my receiver and into DVI 1.

I noticed it several times while trying to set it up and get everything the way I wanted. The whole point of the remote was for the "WAF" so it had to be pretty bullet proof. The workaround I described was the only way I could assure it won't get messed up. Then if I ever need to add an activity that uses the other DVI input, I can manually add extra steps when switching to and from the activity, and add the learned "RealDVI" button press.


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/13084877
> 
> 
> OK, so you have what they call a "TOGGLE" input selector. The remote should get in sync if you push the "HELP" button for something like this.
> 
> 
> Have you set it up and tried the HELP button?
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could try setting up how "BBBoT" said which is a work around.



Ok, I found a workaround also. For my Panny, there are 4 discreet inputs. I played around with it and it turns out Inputs 1 and 2 are both for the dual HDMI board, Input 3 is for an analog input and input 4 is VGA. Input 1 will switch to the HDMI, but if it's already on one of the HDMI inputs, it does nothing. Input 2 is the one that toggles. So I set both the 'Watch TV' and 'Watch DVD' activities to Input 1. It's similar to BBBoT's solution.


My wife is happy now.


----------



## BBBoT

I'm surprised that companies don't create more discrete codes for their equipment.

It can't be that much more expensive for them to add a few codes to their IR database and then publish the details.

It would be so much easier for Home Theater enthusiasts to set up everything the way they want.

I know that it will be one selling point I'll be investigating with my next TV purchase.


----------



## joe221

Logitech has fixed the Light won't go off bug. They say to update the One, now. It's in the Logitech Support Forum.




Update: Well, not so much. I just tested 2.5.1 firmware and the light is still on after a system off command on my couch test. I'm posting on Logitech too.


----------



## tripleM

Can some1 tell me how I can create an activity to have my Tosh A3 HDP open it's tray right after booting up?


Currently it only powers up & doesn't do anything - so I have to manually eject the tray.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13089599
> 
> 
> Logitech has fixed the Light won't go off bug. They say to update the One, now. It's in the Logitech Support Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Well, not so much. I just tested 2.5.1 firmware and the light is still on after a system off command on my couch test. I'm posting on Logitech too.




I don't think 2.5.1 is new...I recall seeing that in my Harmony One a couple of weeks ago. The software looks like it is doing an update, but it's really the same version...at least from my observations.


----------



## jdsnov73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13090107
> 
> 
> Can some1 tell me how I can create an activity to have my Tosh A3 HDP open it's tray right after booting up?
> 
> 
> Currently it only powers up & doesn't do anything - so I have to manually eject the tray.



I'm not at my computer with the software on it currently, but in your activity for the A3, you will need to go in and modify the part where it turns on all your equipment and set the inputs to insert a number of delays after the A3 is turned on. The problem with the A3 is that it is very slow to load, and it won't accept any commands until it gets loaded, something like 30 seconds. After the delays are added, you can add the operation to send the eject command.


I was working on setting this up on my 880 awhile back, and I had to set the delay to the maximum and insert like 5 delays before sending the eject command.


Maybe somebody else can provide a more detailed explanation, but if you are familiar with programming the Harmony remotes, you should be able to get it done by just modifying that activity as I say above.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13090107
> 
> 
> Can some1 tell me how I can create an activity to have my Tosh A3 HDP open it's tray right after booting up?
> 
> 
> Currently it only powers up & doesn't do anything - so I have to manually eject the tray.



If you hit the eject button on the original A3 remote while it was turned off, will it turn on and open the tray automatically? If so then go into the power settings for the A3 device and tell it to use the eject command instead of the power on/power toggle command.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13090830
> 
> 
> If you hit the eject button on the original A3 remote while it was turned off, will it turn on and open the tray automatically? If so then go into the power settings for the A3 device and tell it to use the eject command instead of the power on/power toggle command.



Wow that's such a good idea..I had not thought of that. Works great on my A35 and BD30. Updating the remote as I speak! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mhornet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13090830
> 
> 
> If you hit the eject button on the original A3 remote while it was turned off, will it turn on and open the tray automatically? If so then go into the power settings for the A3 device and tell it to use the eject command instead of the power on/power toggle command.



I'm guessing this type of command would work for other types of DVD players as well. One question though is how do you get the DVD player to turn off when exiting the activity? If you send the command to 'eject' during the boot sequence, wont it send the same command when turning off?


Edit: Never mind. I found it under 'Adjust Power Settings' and the ability to use different buttons for on/off.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhornet* /forum/post/13091042
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this type of command would work for other types of DVD players as well. One question though is how do you get the DVD player to turn off when exiting the activity? If you send the command to 'eject' during the boot sequence, wont it send the same command when turning off?



No, in the device setup you configure separate power on and power off commands. Just change power on to Eject and leave power off as power off.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsnov73* /forum/post/13090395
> 
> 
> I'm not at my computer with the software on it currently, but in your activity for the A3, you will need to go in and modify the part where it turns on all your equipment and set the inputs to insert a number of delays after the A3 is turned on. The problem with the A3 is that it is very slow to load, and it won't accept any commands until it gets loaded, something like 30 seconds. After the delays are added, you can add the operation to send the eject command.
> 
> 
> I was working on setting this up on my 880 awhile back, and I had to set the delay to the maximum and insert like 5 delays before sending the eject command.
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody else can provide a more detailed explanation, but if you are familiar with programming the Harmony remotes, you should be able to get it done by just modifying that activity as I say above.



You are talking about the infrared delays right?

I added 3 infrared delays last nite but that didnt work for about 30 seconds worth

will try your 5 tonite.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13090830
> 
> 
> If you hit the eject button on the original A3 remote while it was turned off, will it turn on and open the tray automatically?



Yes eject will turn on A3 & the after bootup will open tray.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13090830
> 
> 
> If so then go into the power settings for the A3 device and tell it to use the eject command instead of the power on/power toggle command.



I'mm not @ my home PC currently but I haven't been able to find where I can adjust the component power off/on commands in the harmony software the last 4 days! ha

I know you can tell the H1 to leave unused equipment in the activities off but I have not been able to figure out the opposite.


----------



## joe221

"Hi All,


Thanks for all your feedback. Based on the feedback we were able to diagnose the root cause of the issue. Unfortunately it will not be resolved until the web update scheduled for the end of March.


If you have the Remote Assistant disabled through the software, you will experience the backlight issue.


Workaround:

Login to your account.
Click on the "Remote Settings" tab.
Click on "Display Settings".
Set Remote Assistant option to "On" and click "Save".
Update Remote.
After the remote has been updated, you can disable the Remote Assistant by pressing the "Options" button on the LCD and choosing "Turn Remote Assistant Off".

Once again, thanks for your help and we do apologize for the inconvenience.

Regards,

OmarHarmony"


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13091239
> 
> 
> I'mm not @ my home PC currently but I haven't been able to find where I can adjust the component power off/on commands in the harmony software the last 4 days! ha
> 
> I know you can tell the H1 to leave unused equipment in the activities off but I have not been able to figure out the opposite.




I'm at work right now too. If you log into the website to make changes you would click on


troubleshoot

HD DVD is not turning on or off the way it should

No - the Help button on the remote does not fix the problem

I want to turn off this device when it's not in use

A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off

I don't have the original remote, but I know the command that is used (select eject in the drop down menu)

I don't have the original remote, but I know the command that is used (select PowerOff in the drop down menu)

QuickCheck

Done

Yes (update your remote)


I think the downloaded version of the software might have slightly different steps but this shoudl get you close.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13091608
> 
> 
> "Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback. Based on the feedback we were able to diagnose the root cause of the issue. Unfortunately it will not be resolved until the web update scheduled for the end of March.
> 
> 
> If you have the Remote Assistant disabled through the software, you will experience the backlight issue.
> 
> 
> Workaround:
> 
> Login to your account.
> Click on the "Remote Settings" tab.
> Click on "Display Settings".
> Set Remote Assistant option to "On" and click "Save".
> Update Remote.
> After the remote has been updated, you can disable the Remote Assistant by pressing the "Options" button on the LCD and choosing "Turn Remote Assistant Off".
> 
> Once again, thanks for your help and we do apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OmarHarmony"



Thanks Joe, Not a moment too soon. Came home to a drained battery today. Backlight must have been on most of the day.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13091239
> 
> 
> Yes eject will turn on A3 & the after bootup will open tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'mm not @ my home PC currently but I haven't been able to find where I can adjust the component power off/on commands in the harmony software the last 4 days! ha
> 
> I know you can tell the H1 to leave unused equipment in the activities off but I have not been able to figure out the opposite.



Under the "Devices" tab select "Settings" for the DVD player device.


Select "Adjust Power settings"


Select "I want to turn this device off when not in use"


Select "A button for On, and a different button for Off"


Assign the On and Off commands as you want them.


----------



## sylvezter

I may have encountered another bug.


Has anyone noticed that sometimes when you push a button when the back light is off that the command does not get sent. I have been able to reproduce this for the arrow keys on the directional pad multiple times. When I press an arrow key after the back light is off, the back light turns on but the IR command is not sent, which is confirmed because the transmission icon does not light up. Occasionally, however, the command is sent if you try the experiment multiple times; probably once out of 10 times or so it works.


I have tried to lower and increase the back light time out to see if it makes a difference, but have not had success.


Can you please run the same experiment and let me know if you have the same problem?


Thanks,


Joseph


----------



## JustinHEMI05

Yes I noticed that it seems that the light has to be one for any touch screen commands to go. Not a big deal to me since 9 time out of 10 the light will be on when I move it anyway. I am actually not sure or convinced that it is a bug.


Justin


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13094517
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed that it seems that the light has to be one for any touch screen commands to go. Not a big deal to me since 9 time out of 10 the light will be on when I move it anyway. I am actually not sure or convinced that it is a bug.
> 
> 
> Justin



Then, it's a feature?


----------



## sylvezter

Update: It appears the problem actually has a lower probability of occurring when increasing the back light timeout. For those of you with lower back light timeouts, please confirm if you can reproduce the problem.


Thanks,

Joseph


----------



## sylvezter

Justin, thanks for the confirmation. I think it is desirable, however for the back light to first turn on before allowing you to select a button on the touchscreen since you need the soft buttons to be visible. So yes that is a feature.


However, for the directional pads, I would call it an annoyance, not a feature. The volume and channel keys seem to always send a command when the back light is off, but the directional pad and previous key (below the directional pad) do not always send the commands when the backlight is off. In addition, the behavior is not consistent. Sometimes, the directional pad presses send the command when the back light is off, and sometimes they don't.


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13094633
> 
> 
> Then, it's a feature?



Don't put words in my mouth. I say exactly what I mean and what I mean is that I don't think its a bug in the same light as the back light staying on. Its just an opinion, I could be wrong. No need to be a ******.


Justin


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flar* /forum/post/13074999
> 
> 
> I grabbed one of the icons off of their website and extracted the gradient bezel from one of Randy's other icons and tried to make a decent icon for the Logo channel. Hope this is useful and thanks a million to Randy for all of his hard work creating this artwork!



flar,

i don't recall if i thanked you for this. i just today received a request for logo. i will add this to the lot and post in the next update.

,r


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13093668
> 
> 
> Under the "Devices" tab select "Settings" for the DVD player device.
> 
> 
> Select "Adjust Power settings"
> 
> 
> Select "I want to turn this device off when not in use"
> 
> 
> Select "A button for On, and a different button for Off"
> 
> 
> Assign the On and Off commands as you want them.




HA! This worked. Great stuff. Totally forgot the power settings for the DVD was there. I Was totally focused on the 'activities' too much.


Thanks again!


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13093025
> 
> 
> I'm at work right now too. If you log into the website to make changes you would click on
> 
> 
> troubleshoot
> 
> HD DVD is not turning on or off the way it should
> 
> No - the Help button on the remote does not fix the problem
> 
> I want to turn off this device when it's not in use
> 
> A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off
> 
> I don't have the original remote, but I know the command that is used (select eject in the drop down menu)
> 
> I don't have the original remote, but I know the command that is used (select PowerOff in the drop down menu)
> 
> QuickCheck
> 
> Done
> 
> Yes (update your remote)
> 
> 
> I think the downloaded version of the software might have slightly different steps but this shoudl get you close.




@ first I didn't know what you wrote but after using czzer's instruction i was able to do it & now fully understand what you are trying to say.

Totally forgot/didnt know the device settings were available.


Thanks again.


btw, I use the desktop version of the software, what is the web version you speak of?


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13093170
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe, Not a moment too soon. Came home to a drained battery today. Backlight must have been on most of the day.










Why not just leave it in the cradle when you're not using it?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13083584
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I purchased the One to replace my MX-700. I can't believe how easy it was to program this with my new equipment. But I have one issue. I am using an AVR that switches HDMI and then sends one HDMI signal to the TV, so I don't need or want the remote to touch the TV input setting.
> 
> 
> How can I set it up so the One ignores the TV input setting?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> DirecTV HR20 DVR
> 
> Sony PS3 DVD
> 
> Panasonic Plasma Commercial Model
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry to be off topic, but I've noticed you have a Denon 3808. Have you figured out how to setup control of the Internet Radio features yet?


----------



## tripleM

Any1 have a screen protector recommendation?

It's getting a little 'slick' there.


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13098342
> 
> 
> Any1 have a screen protector recommendation?
> 
> It's getting a little 'slick' there.


 www.shieldzone.com makes arguably the best screen protectors for electronics. I haven't checked, but I am willing to bet they don't have one specifically for this remote. BUT, they take custom orders. I have had many things made and I used them on all of my electronics. No, I don't work for them either.


Justin


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlorde* /forum/post/13097250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just leave it in the cradle when you're not using it?



1) Because the cradle is not in a convenient location.


2) Because you should not have to put any rechargeable device in the charger until you need to.


3) Because Logitech recommends not keeping the unit in the charger.


4) Because if that is what I have to do I wouldn't purchase the device.


5) Because the backlight should shut off when it is supposed to.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13098879
> 
> www.shieldzone.com makes arguably the best screen protectors for electronics. I haven't checked, but I am willing to bet they don't have one specifically for this remote. BUT, they take custom orders. I have had many things made and I used them on all of my electronics. No, I don't work for them either.
> 
> 
> Justin




Thanks Justin. They don't have 1 for the H1 yet.

But what kind of quantity are you talking about re: custom orders?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/13098039
> 
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but I've noticed you have a Denon 3808. Have you figured out how to setup control of the Internet Radio features yet?




I also have the Denon 3808CI and as a newbie to Harmony and the ONE, I setup a Generic Activity "Watch TV Listen NET". You need to add each Device, AND set the buttons manually for generic activity, so it takes more time.


But now I can select internet stations to listen to while watching TV. This is better than the Denon remote in that the buttons are specific to TV and AVR commands, ie ok, arrows, and dvr commands are consistent and set for my DirecTV DVR; the up/down, left/right, menu, enter are on the next page for the AVR.


I had to add the NET, SAT TUNER (xm radio) and HDP(instead of VDP) for the AVR to the device inputs and learn these.


I also have an activity very much the same called "Watch TV Listen XM" which does the same thing. Switching back and forth is just a touch key away!










So, far I very pleased I made the purchase...now I can slowly put away those other 6 remotes!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13099990
> 
> 
> Thanks Justin. They don't have 1 for the H1 yet.
> 
> But what kind of quantity are you talking about re: custom orders?



Just buy one for a device with a larger screen and cut it down yourself to fit the H1.


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13099990
> 
> 
> Thanks Justin. They don't have 1 for the H1 yet.
> 
> But what kind of quantity are you talking about re: custom orders?



One at a time is fine. I have several I had made. Its like 4 bucks or something for set up fee, then 12 bucks for the shield. I was thinking of getting one for the one, but I am concerned that it might affect the functionality of the touch screen. I put on on my motorola razr2 outside screen, which has touch buttons, and one of the buttons is more difficult to actuate now. So I am still tossing this idea around in me head. Of course, it can be removed but do I want to waste the money? LOL it is only 16 bucks or so.










Justin


PS This does have adjustable screen sensitivity, so it will probably be just fine.


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13100113
> 
> 
> Just buy one for a device with a larger screen and cut it down yourself to fit the H1.



That works too... done that a few times also.










Jusitn


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13100330
> 
> 
> One at a time is fine. I have several I had made. Its like 4 bucks or something for set up fee, then 12 bucks for the shield. I was thinking of getting one for the one, but I am concerned that it might affect the functionality of the touch screen. I put on on my motorola razr2 outside screen, which has touch buttons, and one of the buttons is more difficult to actuate now. So I am still tossing this idea around in me head. Of course, it can be removed but do I want to waste the money? LOL it is only 16 bucks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin
> 
> 
> PS This does have adjustable screen sensitivity, so it will probably be just fine.



Are you saying the razr2 or the H1 has adjustable screen sensitivity?

If it's the H1, could you point out how to do it?


Thanks,

Rob


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13101789
> 
> 
> Are you saying the razr2 or the H1 has adjustable screen sensitivity?
> 
> If it's the H1, could you point out how to do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



From the choose activities screen on the remote (not the software), Press Options|Page right arrow|Screen sensitivity.


I haven't messed with this because the sensitivity has been fine for my purposes. I'd be interested in learning of your experience.


Burt


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13083584
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I purchased the One to replace my MX-700. I can't believe how easy it was to program this with my new equipment. But I have one issue. I am using an AVR that switches HDMI and then sends one HDMI signal to the TV, so I don't need or want the remote to touch the TV input setting.
> 
> 
> How can I set it up so the One ignores the TV input setting?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> DirecTV HR20 DVR
> 
> Sony PS3 DVD
> 
> Panasonic Plasma Commercial Model
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you have only one HDMI cable to the TV, then setup your remote again and eliminate the commands to the TV except on and off. Your TV will always remian set to the same input. Problem solved.


T.


----------



## joe221

Well, I went too far. I started loading up my One with Randy's great icons. On my latest sync I got a memory error. I wound up killing an acivity and that fixed it. Just a warning THERE IS A LIMIT.

















I've updated Randy and posted on the hardware forum at Logitech.

Maybe the Two can have a MicroSD slot for expansion 4GB! More icons!


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13101789
> 
> 
> Are you saying the razr2 or the H1 has adjustable screen sensitivity?
> 
> If it's the H1, could you point out how to do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



I am saying the H1 does, which someone already said how to do it.










Justin


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/13102297
> 
> 
> If you have only one HDMI cable to the TV, then setup your remote again and eliminate the commands to the TV except on and off. Your TV will always remian set to the same input. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> T.



To do that you'd need to set it up as a generic activity.

If you have "watch TV" it doesn't allow you to directly remove the commands it feels are necessary for you to watch tv.


----------



## TyrantTV

Hello, frequent listener, first time caller, and new member of the 'One' family.

Thank you squareeyes for the great icons.


Quick question, and I appologize if it's a repeat. I've looked/searched but still no joy...

Can you assign custom icons to the six activity and/or device buttons? It seems that the software automatically assigns an icon on SOME commands, but for instance, my DirecTV HR21 doesn't automatically assign icons for Blue, Yellow, Red, Green. Am I just missing how to do that? It's annoying to read the word, especially after seeing squareeyes great network icons at work.


Thank you.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyrantTV* /forum/post/13103678
> 
> 
> Hello, frequent listener, first time caller, and new member of the 'One' family.
> 
> Thank you squareeyes for the great icons.
> 
> 
> Quick question, and I appologize if it's a repeat. I've looked/searched but still no joy...
> 
> Can you assign custom icons to the six activity and/or device buttons? It seems that the software automatically assigns an icon on SOME commands, but for instance, my DirecTV HR21 doesn't automatically assign icons for Blue, Yellow, Red, Green. Am I just missing how to do that? It's annoying to read the word, especially after seeing squareeyes great network icons at work.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



TyrantTV,

Thanks for calling in.

At this point you cannot assign custom graphic icons to the device pages at all. The activity pages allow you certain Harmony predesigned icons for certain device's functions... xbox 360, playstation 3, tivo, and some dvr's all have graphical icons.

I'd ask you to send a request to Harmony support to see if they'd allow the upload and use of customer-created buttons. Maybe if they receive enough requests they'll write it into a future update.

There's the music playing... you know what that means. Time for a word from one of our sponsor's.

,R


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyrantTV* /forum/post/13103678
> 
> 
> Hello, frequent listener, first time caller, and new member of the 'One' family.
> 
> Thank you squareeyes for the great icons.
> 
> 
> Quick question, and I appologize if it's a repeat. I've looked/searched but still no joy...
> 
> Can you assign custom icons to the six activity and/or device buttons? It seems that the software automatically assigns an icon on SOME commands, but for instance, my DirecTV HR21 doesn't automatically assign icons for Blue, Yellow, Red, Green. Am I just missing how to do that? It's annoying to read the word, especially after seeing squareeyes great network icons at work.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



For "Watch TV" you can select "settings" and then Setup Favorites and insert icons for your TV channels.


I am trying to add icons for the other buttons as help says:

see picture below...but I see no "On Screen Buttons Tab" only a Standard and Additional Tabs. Where is this at?










EDIT: Seem Squareeyes answered! Thanks....and the icons you made are great.


An GOLF HD would be fine if you can add the HD to the GOLF one. DirecTV has Golf HD on 604 and SD GOLF on 605.

Is there a CNBCHD?



PS - Is there a way to add the "Favorites" to more than one Activity? My "Watch TV" I was able to add, but no option for "Watch TV/Listen XM" activity. How to add the Favorites to an Activity?


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13103981
> 
> 
> For "Watch TV" you can select "settings" and then Setup Favorites and insert icons for your TV channels.
> 
> 
> I am trying to add icons for the other buttons as help says:
> 
> see picture below...but I see no "On Screen Buttons Tab" only a Standard and Additional Tabs. Where is this at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Seem Squareeyes answered! Thanks....and the icons you made are great.
> 
> 
> An GOLF HD would be fine if you can add the HD to the GOLF one. DirecTV has Golf HD on 604 and SD GOLF on 605.
> 
> Is there a CNBCHD?
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Is there a way to add the "Favorites" to more than one Activity? My "Watch TV" I was able to add, but no option for "Watch TV/Listen XM" activity. How to add the Favorites to an Activity?



I created a second Watch TV activity for watching TV with the audio system, and then renamed it to TV With Audio. That allowed me to add Randy's terrific icons to favorites, as it's still a Watch TV activity.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13103959
> 
> 
> TyrantTV,
> 
> Thanks for calling in.
> 
> At this point you cannot assign custom graphic icons to the device pages at all. The activity pages allow you certain Harmony predesigned icons for certain device's functions... xbox 360, playstation 3, tivo, and some dvr's all have graphical icons.
> 
> I'd ask you to send a request to Harmony support to see if they'd allow the upload and use of customer-created buttons. Maybe if they receive enough requests they'll write it into a future update.
> 
> There's the music playing... you know what that means. Time for a word from one of our sponsor's.
> 
> ,R



I thought for a moment it was time to play, You Bet Your Life!?


ROTFLMAO


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/13104397
> 
> 
> I created a second Watch TV activity for watching TV with the audio system, and then renamed it to TV With Audio. That allowed me to add Randy's terrific icons to favorites, as it's still a Watch TV activity.



Hey, that's what I did for music choice. Just renamed it Listen to Radio and then picked up the local station logos for my favorites.

Wish I could change that satellite icon to the radio icon on the activity screen though.

,R


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/13104397
> 
> 
> I created a second Watch TV activity for watching TV with the audio system, and then renamed it to TV With Audio. That allowed me to add Randy's terrific icons to favorites, as it's still a Watch TV activity.



Just redid mine, and will use InputNET and InputXM on command page with Watch TV to do that...thanks!


----------



## squareeyes

Okay dear forum members, I'm going to have to bite the bullet and ask you all for some help. I need to enlist the aid of a site/database integrator to help put a backend database management tool on my site www.iconharmony.com .


I'm simply unable to spend the time manually scripting the HTML, updating icons, keeping my clients happy at work, and maintaining a semblance of a life at home.


If you would like to donate your time and/or experience to the icon cause, or if you know someone trying to earn their chops by taking on a project like this, please let me know via an email from my site and I'll let you know specifically what I have in mind.


In return I'll offer you a free identity (logo) design or overhaul if you'd like one and- more importantly- web presence on my site. Trust me... I have been swamped with traffic since going live and it has not let up. I've begun receiving requests from around the globe for regional icons and for icons ported to the 8XX and 1000 remotes. With every update I expect an additional spike in traffic.


Please let me know. I'd like to keep this going.


Thanks for your support.

,R


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

Just p/u the H1 and so far its been very easy to setup and use. Firstly, many thanks to Randy for the beautiful work on the station icons! Im familiar w/Logitech's activity based remotes as ive been using the 520 for over two years so it was rather simple enough to transfer all of the programming over to the H1. I saw a reference to the ShieldZone website and decided to place an inquiry to the availability of a shield for the new remote...havent heard back yet but hopefully tomorrow. If one dosnt exist ive inquired about what I need to do to have a custom shield made for the whole remote. If someone else has not done so already id definitely be willing to update everyone on this endeavor...As my wife said early on, "this new and beautiful remote needs protection from everyday use!"


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## yungintl

when i press my favorite channels, it seems like the delay is too long when the remote is sending the signal to my dtv hr20s. What should I do?


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungintl* /forum/post/13106460
> 
> 
> when i press my favorite channels, it seems like the delay is too long when the remote is sending the signal to my dtv hr20s. What should I do?



Try changing the interkey delay settings. I set mine to zero, and channel changes on my cable box are now very quick.


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13104888
> 
> 
> Okay dear forum members, I'm going to have to bite the bullet and ask you all for some help. I need to enlist the aid of a site/database integrator to help put a backend database management tool on my site www.iconharmony.com



Randy, as a retired plumbing-heating-air conditioning guy (I retired at 46







)

and as someone who got his first computer about 8 years ago at the age of 50, and had to buy some of those "..........For Dummies" books to learn how to turn it on and off, I have no idea what "site/database integrator to help put a backend database management tool on my site" means.









Wish I could help as you've been amazing with your works on these.

I could post your request on the Harmony forum if that would help?


Jack


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13104537
> 
> 
> Hey, that's what I did for music choice. Just renamed it Listen to Radio and then picked up the local station logos for my favorites.
> 
> Wish I could change that satellite icon to the radio icon on the activity screen though.
> 
> ,R



Yeah, it's really cool. I'll probably add a similar activity for the music stations too.

Another activity I'm going to try is for internet radio. I have a Yamaha receiver which is Net capable. Last year I bought a Logitech product called Play Link. It's a wireless gizmo for gamers. I'm not a gamer, but bought it for updating the firmware on a Toshiba HD-DVD player via internet. I never got around to trying it as Toshiba started posting the ISO file for downloading.

I just connected the Play Link to try out the internet radio feature on the receiver, and it works great. The Play Link consists of two transceivers. One plugs into my router, the other into the receiver, and that's it. When manufactured, they're "keyed" to each other only, so wireless security isn't a problem. Couldn't be easier to use. Unfortunately it's a discontinued item.

Anyway, I'm going to set up another Watch TV activity and rename it to, of all things, "Internet Radio"







. I may still have to use the Yamaha's remote in addition to the Harmony, as there's a slide switch on the Yammie remote that has to be moved to a different position for Net radio; not sure if I can set up the harmony for that function.


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13099959
> 
> 
> 1) Because the cradle is not in a convenient location.



OK, I guess that's a matter of positioning...



> Quote:
> 2) Because you should not have to put any rechargeable device in the charger until you need to.



True, but if it needs charging... I know that early rechargeables with dumb electronics, and whose batteries had a 'memory' problem, could suffer from continual charging, but is it true of SOTA modern devices?



> Quote:
> 3) Because Logitech recommends not keeping the unit in the charger.



Ah - I hadn't heard that. The manual says: "... All you need to do is pick up the Harmony One, use it, and place it back on the charging station when you're done to ensure it stays charged." There's no warning about leaving it there, so that's how I've been using it. Do you have a link to the new recommendations?



> Quote:
> 4) Because if that is what I have to do I wouldn't purchase the device.



OK.



> Quote:
> 5) Because the backlight should shut off when it is supposed to.



Yup, can't argue with that ;-) I believe a fix is due in the March update.


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13099959
> 
> 
> 3) Because Logitech recommends not keeping the unit in the charger.



Just a quick follow up to this - I just spoke to a (European) Logitech tech support guy who said he & his colleagues had no knowledge of any potential problems with leaving the One on its cradle when not in use, and that he'd been doing this for weeks with his own One remote without any problems, so not to worry about it.


He also said (tongue in cheek) that judging from support calls, there were likely to be more problems with _not_ putting it in the cradle when not in use







I guess this is due to the current 'backlight staying on' bug


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyrantTV* /forum/post/13103678
> 
> 
> Hello, frequent listener, first time caller, and new member of the 'One' family.
> 
> Thank you squareeyes for the great icons.
> 
> 
> Quick question, and I appologize if it's a repeat. I've looked/searched but still no joy...
> 
> Can you assign custom icons to the six activity and/or device buttons? It seems that the software automatically assigns an icon on SOME commands, but for instance, my DirecTV HR21 doesn't automatically assign icons for Blue, Yellow, Red, Green. Am I just missing how to do that? It's annoying to read the word, especially after seeing squareeyes great network icons at work.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



According to Logitech, colored buttons for the DirecTV receivers are planned for the March update. (asked this specific question to Logitech in the Customer Support forums.)


----------



## Lee L

I would encourage anyone to please comtact Logitech regarding the ability to place custom icons anywhere, not just relying on what they think we need and preprogram.


I noticed last night that my remote backlight never went off after I powered on my ssytem. I had charged the remote that morning but after activating hte system last night, I looked down and hour or so later and saw the light was on and the batter was down to about 75% already.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/13107515
> 
> 
> According to Logitech, colored buttons for the DirecTV receivers are planned for the March update. (asked this specific question to Logitech in the Customer Support forums.)



I appreciate the relaying of information to us! But I think it's pretty silly we have to wait on Logitech to decide what devices should or should NOT get colored icons. Just let the USER upload icons for ANY button!


I realize the H1 has limited memory, but I would think it could keep track of memory utilization and tell the desktop or web software when it was approaching capacity and not let you upload any more custom icons.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlorde* /forum/post/13107194
> 
> 
> Just a quick follow up to this - I just spoke to a (European) Logitech tech support guy who said he & his colleagues had no knowledge of any potential problems with leaving the One on its cradle when not in use, and that he'd been doing this for weeks with his own One remote without any problems, so not to worry about it.
> 
> 
> He also said (tongue in cheek) that judging from support calls, there were likely to be more problems with _not_ putting it in the cradle when not in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is due to the current 'backlight staying on' bug



Thanks for your responses. My only issue with this remote, which I think is great, has been with the backlight-on problem. Any battery discharge problems have been caused by the backlight remaining on.


Since applying the workaround that Joe posted the other evening the backlight problem has resolved itself, pending the permanent fix in late March.


As to leaving the unit in the cradle, I was told by A Logitech support tech last week, when I reported this issue not to leave the unit in the charger all the time. I don't know whether that is right or wrong. It doesn't matter to me because as a matter of preference, I do not leave the unit in the base. I have read in the past that if the charger for any device is a trickle charger, you can leave the device in the charger. If it is a rapid charger, you should not. Again, I don't profess to know what is right or wrong. I am sure someone will chime in.


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13107974
> 
> 
> I would encourage anyone to please comtact Logitech regarding the ability to place custom icons anywhere, not just relying on what they think we need and preprogram.
> 
> 
> I noticed last night that my remote backlight never went off after I powered on my ssytem. I had charged the remote that morning but after activating hte system last night, I looked down and hour or so later and saw the light was on and the batter was down to about 75% already.



I found this problem with my One, too. It's spontaneously turning on the LCD and staying on for extended periods, draining the battery.


Twice I've found it with a drained battery in the morning, when the night before it was 90%+ charged.


I guess I should call Logitech and report it.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoutingMan* /forum/post/13112141
> 
> 
> I found this problem with my One, too. It's spontaneously turning on the LCD and staying on for extended periods, draining the battery.
> 
> 
> Twice I've found it with a drained battery in the morning, when the night before it was 90%+ charged.
> 
> 
> I guess I should call Logitech and report it.



Check a page or so back. Logitech is aware of this issue and has a temporary workaround and a permanent fix coming.


Post 597 by JoeG


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Randy,


I wish I had the know how to help you since youve been more than gracious providing icons for everyone. I figure I would post this to bump your request and hope some responds to help keep your efforts going and to make sure you know your work has been much appreciated!


Eric



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13104888
> 
> 
> Okay dear forum members, I'm going to have to bite the bullet and ask you all for some help. I need to enlist the aid of a site/database integrator to help put a backend database management tool on my site www.iconharmony.com .
> 
> 
> I'm simply unable to spend the time manually scripting the HTML, updating icons, keeping my clients happy at work, and maintaining a semblance of a life at home.
> 
> 
> If you would like to donate your time and/or experience to the icon cause, or if you know someone trying to earn their chops by taking on a project like this, please let me know via an email from my site and I'll let you know specifically what I have in mind.
> 
> 
> In return I'll offer you a free identity (logo) design or overhaul if you'd like one and- more importantly- web presence on my site. Trust me... I have been swamped with traffic since going live and it has not let up. I've begun receiving requests from around the globe for regional icons and for icons ported to the 8XX and 1000 remotes. With every update I expect an additional spike in traffic.
> 
> 
> Please let me know. I'd like to keep this going.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> ,R


----------



## VTPete

In case anyone else is spending hours trying to get their JVC RS1 to shut down with their Harmony One (or any other remote, I suppose.)


The RS1 has a "dead minute" after initial boot-up where it simply won't accept a shut down command. If you're trying to test your remote but turning on the projector and then immediately shutting it off, you're going to spend hours troubleshooting a non-existing problem. Just wait a minute or two. I assume this is a bulb protection strategy of some kind.


-Pete


----------



## Freakfreak

ditto here man, too bad I know nuttin bout webdesigns either but someone please give this guy a hand cause he has always been wiling to address any custom request by ANYONE!!

Maybe you could post this request directly on your website and have better luck?


Custom icons/graphics is definetely on my highly desired features.... but let's be face it... if they have not offered it thus far (all these years since 880) it is not likely to come easy or ever









I have to make the assumption that coding for any of the graphics for activities and any of the other button designs generic to the remote are hardcoded making a switch over to allow custom uploads a huge task... it will require a complete revamp of the firmware. Same goes for uploading custom icons in the customization part. If you have dealt with any software development you will realize that a complete overhaul is as likely to happen as MS admitting to Vista's fallout

Let's just hope that the current mechanism of getting hands on fancy icons through LGT database is getting more attention and oh yeah squareeyes getting a subcontracting job to create them










Batteries ... these are Li-Ion batteries and I would always prefer to charge them only when needed not because of memory effect but because of their volatile nature. Besides the less often you charge it the longer they will last .. any type of battery


----------



## sthompson

Hi Randy,


I'm an experienced Java web application developer - everything from front end html - to back end database design and integration.


I'd be willing to help you out. I'll send an email to the one listed on your website as well.


Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sthompson* /forum/post/13114807
> 
> 
> Hi Randy,
> 
> 
> I'm an experienced Java web application developer - everything from front end html - to back end database design and integration.
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to help you out. I'll send an email to the one listed on your website as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shaun



Hey Shaun


Thanks a million for stepping up !!! Now we got two heros


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13109052
> 
> 
> As to leaving the unit in the cradle, I was told by A Logitech support tech last week, when I reported this issue not to leave the unit in the charger all the time. I don't know whether that is right or wrong. It doesn't matter to me because as a matter of preference, I do not leave the unit in the base. I have read in the past that if the charger for any device is a trickle charger, you can leave the device in the charger. If it is a rapid charger, you should not. Again, I don't profess to know what is right or wrong. I am sure someone will chime in.



Yes, it looks like we need some definitive response from someone in Logitech who really knows - judging from the contradictory responses so far, the ordinary tech support people don't really know...


After all, it is quite an important question.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sthompson* /forum/post/13114807
> 
> 
> Hi Randy,
> 
> 
> I'm an experienced Java web application developer - everything from front end html - to back end database design and integration.
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to help you out. I'll send an email to the one listed on your website as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shaun



Thanks very much for responding Shaun.

I sent you back an email last night and thought I'd follow up with a post as well.

I've been slammed this week and will send you a detailed email this weekend regarding the site.

Regards,

R


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlorde* /forum/post/13116941
> 
> 
> Yes, it looks like we need some definitive response from someone in Logitech who really knows - judging from the contradictory responses so far, the ordinary tech support people don't really know...
> 
> 
> After all, it is quite an important question.



I just pulled this from the Logitech Support, Harmony remote FAQ:


Q: Can I place my remote in the base station whenever it is not in use?

A: Yes, you can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered


----------



## moonhawk

Can anyone please tell me what the default function of the two buttons beneath the 4-way navigation button and vol/channel buttons are?


One has a either a star or an arrow icon(hard to tell from the photo because of reflections) and the one on the right has some sort of return arrow thingie.


I just hope those aren't DVR skip forward/skip back buttons because they ar obviously in the reverse order, i.e. the skip forward should be on the right, and the skip back should be on the left.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13120048
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what the default function of the two buttons beneath the 4-way navigation button and vol/channel buttons are?
> 
> 
> One has a either a star or an arrow icon(hard to tell from the photo because of reflections) and the one on the right has some sort of return arrow thingie.
> 
> 
> I just hope those aren't DVR skip forward/skip back buttons because they ar obviously in the reverse order, i.e. the skip forward should be on the right, and the skip back should be on the left.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Button on the left is the mute button, and the one on the right is a replay/return arrow. On my Comcast DVR, it acts as a "return to last channel" button. The skip back function (Comcast DVR has no skip forward function







) is assigned to the skip chapter button with the rest of the DVR controls (i.e. fast forward, rewind, play, pause).


----------



## mhornet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13120230
> 
> 
> Button on the left is the mute button, and the one on the right is a replay/return arrow. On my Comcast DVR, it acts as a "return to last channel" button. The skip back function (Comcast DVR has no skip forward function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is assigned to the skip chapter button with the rest of the DVR controls (i.e. fast forward, rewind, play, pause).



If you look on the Wiki page for the Comcast DVR remotes, you will find the codes for several functions that are not currently programmed on the remote. A 30-sec skip forward is one of them







. The easiest thing to do is just take the Comcast remote, program the new function to a key (say the 'A' button) and then have the Harmony remote 'learn' the function. Repeat for all the new functions you want and then program the button back to the original function. I did this for about 5 or 6 commands and it works perfectly.


Mike


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/13114180
> 
> 
> I have to make the assumption that coding for any of the graphics for activities and any of the other button designs generic to the remote are hardcoded making a switch over to allow custom uploads a huge task... it will require a complete revamp of the firmware. Same goes for uploading custom icons in the customization part. If you have dealt with any software development you will realize that a complete overhaul is as likely to happen as MS admitting to Vista's fallout
> 
> Let's just hope that the current mechanism of getting hands on fancy icons through LGT database is getting more attention and oh yeah squareeyes getting a subcontracting job to create them



As a software engineer, I'm going to have to disagree with you there.


Logitech already has the code setup to replace text buttons with pictures as they do it for some buttons already and the favorite buttons already use images. They already have an upload mechanism in place which could easily be added to the custom button pages as well. There is no REAL technical obstacle that they haven't already solved and couldn't be fixed with a relatively minor software update.


The reasons why they wouldn't do this are pretty obvious:

A) They don't want to cannibalize their own market for their high end touch screen remotes. You have to admit the benefits of the Harmony 1000 are completely customizable interfaces and replicate a decent subset of the features in the Harmony One are bound to influence sales. Also if they add everything you want in the Harmony One there's no reason for you to upgrade to the Harmony Kitchen Sink when it debuts in 3 years.

B) There might be very limited memory available in the remote for images and people will want to customize every soft button, but won't be able to and Logitech doesn't want to add any extra strain to their customer support line.


A is a far bigger reason than B in my opinion.


----------



## MordredKLB

Well the Nyko Blu-Wave remote that I use for controlling my PS3 doesn't have the custom images for the Circle, Square, X, Triangle buttons. Does anyone anyone know what/if any devices might have the custom PlayStation button images? I'm more than happy manually learning every IR code on some device for the PS2 that I don't actually have, just so long as I can use the images for the soft buttons.


----------



## moonhawk

Perfect! Gotta have one...Thanks for your reply.


I have a Dish 622 DVR, and I use the skip chapter buttons on my Harmony 680 for the skip forward/back functions.


Thanks again...


----------



## moonhawk

By the way, anyone with a Dish DVR: What button do you use for the "DVR" button that takes you to your list of recorded programs?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhornet* /forum/post/13120951
> 
> 
> If you look on the Wiki page for the Comcast DVR remotes, you will find the codes for several functions that are not currently programmed on the remote. A 30-sec skip forward is one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The easiest thing to do is just take the Comcast remote, program the new function to a key (say the 'A' button) and then have the Harmony remote 'learn' the function. Repeat for all the new functions you want and then program the button back to the original function. I did this for about 5 or 6 commands and it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> Mike



Where is this Wiki page for the DVR remote?


Edit: I have the Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC with Comcast HD service. Will this code work with that box?


----------



## mhornet

 How to use a Motorola DVR/Programming the Remote 


Its under section 1.2.


----------



## vnguyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/13121015
> 
> 
> Well the Nyko Blu-Wave remote that I use for controlling my PS3 doesn't have the custom images for the Circle, Square, X, Triangle buttons. Does anyone anyone know what/if any devices might have the custom PlayStation button images? I'm more than happy manually learning every IR code on some device for the PS2 that I don't actually have, just so long as I can use the images for the soft buttons.



I believe you can just set your device for PS3, it gives you the warning that you can't turn on/off, but I believe all the buttons are identically mapped the same as the Nyko Blu-Wave. (I myself use the Schmart Solutions PS3 IR and set have set the Harmony One device as PS3).


And a plus is that you don't have to learn any IR codes, as the PS3 device has those buttons in the database.


-Viet


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13121823
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone with a Dish DVR: What button do you use for the "DVR" button that takes you to your list of recorded programs?



I just put it on the bottom right (#6 position) of the LCD screen that way its the easiest to reach.

I also put the pip, pip position, & view live tv buttons on the LCD.


This remote will never be as easy to use as the original, but it sure beats having 5 remotes laying around.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13122756
> 
> 
> I just put it on the bottom right (#6 position) of the LCD screen that way its the easiest to reach.



I map it to the Info hard key.


----------



## todd1010

Thank for putting up the motorola wiki link as it does have a way to add the 30 Second Skip forward button. I posted the information here for people that wish to add it to their H1. I tested it with my H1 and it does work correctly!!!


YAY!!!


You'll need the silver original remote that came with the cable box to get it to work.


____________________________________________________________ ____________


The following technique can be used to map an unused or unneeded button on the "silver" remote to the 30-second skip command. Current versions of the i-Guide software will skip forward 30 seconds into a recording when this command is sent. A good choice is the 'A / Lock' button since many users don't need that function; you can feel both the '15-second-back' and '30-second-skip' buttons with one finger and move between them without looking. Another option is to reprogram the '15-second back' button, since PgDn already provides that functionality.


1) Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.


2) Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.

Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice.


3) Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button.


4) Type in the code 00173.


5) Press whatever button you want to map the 30-second skip command to (ex: A / Lock). The "Cable" button will blink twice if successful.


Note: This does not work on boxes with the Microsoft TV Foundation Interface (previously used in Washington State, but now converted back to the i-Guide software). As of firmware version 12.22 Insight Cable disabled this feature, but has been re-enabled in firmware version 16.35. Comcast software Version 73.44 disabled this feature, but the latest software, Version 74.53-3321, re-enables it (this has been confirmed on the 3416 w/ 16.20 firmware). See software for more info.


----------



## fletchmath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13121823
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone with a Dish DVR: What button do you use for the "DVR" button that takes you to your list of recorded programs?



I put it on the hard Menu button, and moved the setup menu for the DVR to a touchscreen button.


----------



## moonhawk

fletchmath, yngdiego, girdnerg:


Thank you for the replies.


I'll use one of the hard keys, as it's a function I use constantly--I almost never watch TV live.


Since I also use the info button, I guess I'll go with the menu button, as that is one I use infrequently.


I'm checking the papers for President's day sales, think I'll buy this weekend.


If no sales, I have the BB 10% coupon. I'll post when I get one.


----------



## flar

The source I use for battery care information is the online Battery University. They have a page on Lithium batteries which gives some recommendations on charging them (towards the bottom of the page).


Lithium batteries are not subject to memory effect and so aren't "harmed" by frequent charging. With respect to battery life the biggest problem with them is heat and deep discharge/recharge cycles generate higher heat for a longer time. So you are more likely to reduce their life by fewer deeper recharges than by more frequent top-off charges.


They also have one practical concern, though, related to the electronics which they have to "learn" the limits of the battery. They need these electronics to prevent overcharging and over-draining and the electronics need to visit the ends of the charge spectrum every so often to recalibrate, so occasional deep discharges followed by a full recharge help maintain that calibration.


My practice these days with Lithium batteries, as per their guidelines, is to leave them on a charger whenever I'm not using them and to do a full discharge/recharge cycle about once a month or so when it's convenient...


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vnguyen* /forum/post/13122417
> 
> 
> I believe you can just set your device for PS3, it gives you the warning that you can't turn on/off, but I believe all the buttons are identically mapped the same as the Nyko Blu-Wave. (I myself use the Schmart Solutions PS3 IR and set have set the Harmony One device as PS3).
> 
> 
> And a plus is that you don't have to learn any IR codes, as the PS3 device has those buttons in the database.
> 
> 
> -Viet



This won't work. The Nyko uses different codes than the standard PS3 codes in the Harmony database. The Nyko device is actually in the Harmony database. Just look under game machine with DVD and select Nyko from the drop down list then type Blu-wave in the last field and it will come right up. No longer any need to learn all the commands from the Nyko remote.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12969536
> 
> 
> ...also a saving grace, after upgrading, the database kept all the buttons i had "learned" from my components' remotes...



I'm upgrading from a H688 (to the One). I'd prefer to use the "Replace Remote" option to migrate my devices over to the new remote. I understand that custom button layout will be lost. I want to make sure I understand what this means.


My concern is that I have 2 DISH Network DVR's on the same TV (ViP722 and ViP622) so I obviously had to change the remote addresses on each of 'em to prevent cross-talk. I don't even remember what I had to do to the the H688 to make it work, but I made it work via the Harmony software.


I had a similar issue with setting up my Sony A/V receiver (STR-DE995). In order to allow my wife to use her remote (for volume control only), I had to put the Sony in a different "mode". (This alternate mode is something Sony did to allow the use of universal remotes---I don't recall exactly why.) Regardless, this required me to have to change the setup of the Harmony.


And in some cases I had to "teach" the H688 for some specific commands of my devices.


My concern is that I'll have to go through this process again.


S*o can someone confirm that the "Replace Remote" function preserves learned commands and specifics as outlined above?* If the worst it does is simply _rearrange_ my custom buttons to a default, I've got no problem with that as that can easily be remedied. But if it trashes my learned functions or "alternate" remote addresses (as for the DISH Network STB's) or "alternate" modes (as with the Sony receiver), that will be a pain!


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13129109
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading from a H688 (to the One). I'd prefer to use the "Replace Remote" option to migrate my devices over to the new remote. I understand that custom button layout will be lost. I want to make sure I understand what this means.
> 
> 
> My concern is that I have 2 DISH Network DVR's on the same TV (ViP722 and ViP622) so I obviously had to change the remote addresses on each of 'em to prevent cross-talk. I don't even remember what I had to do to the the H688 to make it work, but I made it work via the Harmony software.
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with setting up my Sony A/V receiver (STR-DE995). In order to allow my wife to use her remote (for volume control only), I had to put the Sony in a different "mode". (This alternate mode is something Sony did to allow the use of universal remotes---I don't recall exactly why.) Regardless, this required me to have to change the setup of the Harmony.
> 
> 
> And in some cases I had to "teach" the H688 for some specific commands of my devices.
> 
> 
> My concern is that I'll have to go through this process again.
> 
> 
> S*o can someone confirm that the "Replace Remote" function preserves learned commands and specifics as outlined above?* If the worst it does is simply _rearrange_ my custom buttons to a default, I've got no problem with that as that can easily be remedied. But if it trashes my learned functions or "alternate" remote addresses (as for the DISH Network STB's) or "alternate" modes (as with the Sony receiver), that will be a pain!



I just went through this process. I had Logitech tech support clone my 880 commands to a Harmony One. Here's what I encountered:


1. Every customized button I had created was lost and had to be recreated.


2. Every sequence I had created was lost and had to be recreated.


3. Every device was restored to its "database state."


4. Every activity was restored with the exception of custom commands and sequences.


5. I'm not too sure about learned commands. I vaguely remember creating a few on the 880, but I have forgotten what they were. The One has had a pretty good workout since the cloning, and I haven't encountered any buttons that don't work. Maybe someone else can supply additional input here.


Kinda of a PITA, but it was worth it. The Harmony one is a lovely toy, and I would do it all over again if I had to.


Burt


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13129482
> 
> 
> ...I had Logitech tech support clone my 880 commands to a Harmony One...




How was this different from the "Replace Remote" feature? Did you actually _try_ the "Replace Remote" wizard, or did you just ask tech support to clone the 880 commands to the One?


----------



## squareeyes

 http://www.iconharmony.com 


Over one hundred icons have been added to the set including icons for regional US affiliates, Canadian affiliates/networks, and UK, Australian and N.European stations. Many thanks to all contributors.


If you recently requested an icon and don't see it in the new set, chances are I could not find clean source art or could not find it at all. Please request again and include a visual reference in the form of an URL or graphic file.


Due to bandwidth issues, the icons are now available via the browser only.


,R


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13129685
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> Due to bandwidth issues, the icons are now available via the browser only.
> 
> ,R



We should see what we can do about that; having the Zip file updated is so convenient and a lot faster than paging through the icons online. I open the file in my file manager and all the icons pop up instantly for perusing.


Maybe a Paypal contribution drive to pay for bandwidth? Or maybe the AVS forum could host the file; seems like an appropriate function.


We sure appreciate all your hard work on these icons, SE; I'd have no problem kicking you a donation somehow to support the effort.


----------



## moonhawk

Hi guys..


Picked up an H1 this AM...found no sales, but Ultimate Electronics matched the BB 10% coupon..I prefer dealing with them.


This unit is very slick, well layed out, and nice in the hand. It's charging now and I'm about to start loading the SW.


Will keep you posted..thanks for all the input on this great thread....


----------



## squareeyes

Thanks Jim.

After several like suggestions I have added a donate button in the "about" page.

I will add the .zip archive again after I get the site organized and sorted out. Then there will be multiple sets by nation and/or region. (there will most-likely be over 500 tv icons alone by this time next week and i don't think everyone will want to weed through twenty BBCs to get to one Bravo).

,R


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13091608
> 
> 
> If you have the Remote Assistant disabled through the software, you will experience the backlight issue.
> 
> 
> Workaround:
> 
> Login to your account.
> Click on the "Remote Settings" tab.
> Click on "Display Settings".
> Set Remote Assistant option to "On" and click "Save".
> Update Remote.
> After the remote has been updated, you can disable the Remote Assistant by pressing the "Options" button on the LCD and choosing "Turn Remote Assistant Off".
> 
> Once again, thanks for your help and we do apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OmarHarmony"



Thanks for posting this (and for the other poster who pointed me to it). I'm applying this right now.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13130261
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim.
> 
> After several like suggestions I have added a donate button in the "about" page.
> 
> ,R



Cool. I mashed it just now, and as an indication of how impressed I am with your work, you should know I don't even own a Harmony remote yet. It's scheduled to arrive tonight. Along with my 58" 750U.


Finally, Christmas is here.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13130331
> 
> 
> Cool. I mashed it just now, and as an indication of how impressed I am with your work, you should know I don't even own a Harmony remote yet. It's scheduled to arrive tonight. Along with my 58" 750U.
> 
> 
> Finally, Christmas is here.



Thanks Jim!

I'm sure you'll have alot fun tweaking your new toys.

,R


----------



## yngdiego

Now we just need Logitech to enable custom icons for ALL soft buttons..gotta keep Squareeyes in business.


----------



## JimInPT

Ok, people, time to cough up! The icon collection is large, beautiful and growing so let's show squareeyes our appreciation with some donations.


The link is here .


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13130533
> 
> 
> Ok, people, time to cough up! The icon collection is large, beautiful and growing so let's show squareeyes our appreciation with some donations.
> 
> 
> The link is here .



Good job Jim. Squareeyes in his modesty, kinda hid it, didn't he?


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13129590
> 
> 
> How was this different from the "Replace Remote" feature? Did you actually _try_ the "Replace Remote" wizard, or did you just ask tech support to clone the 880 commands to the One?



I'm not really sure. I chose to have them do the job because I was hoping for a more complete transfer. I was also afraid that the "Replace Remote" wizard wouldn't allow me access to the original 880 commands.


I think your best bet is to call them and ask what the difference is.


Burt


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13130717
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure. I chose to have them do the job because I was hoping for a more complete transfer. I was also afraid that the "Replace Remote" wizard wouldn't allow me access to the original 880 commands.
> 
> 
> I think your best bet is to call them and ask what the difference is.
> 
> 
> Burt



Squareeyes suggests his learned functions were retained by using the "Replace Remote" wizard. I hope that's the case with mine:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/12969536
> 
> 
> yngdiego, acsubie,
> 
> when i upgraded i noticed the warning about the loss of the customized buttons so I took screen grabs of my setting screens before proceeding.
> 
> also a saving grace, after upgrading, the database kept all the buttons i had "learned" from my components' remotes.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13130533
> 
> 
> Ok, people, time to cough up! The icon collection is large, beautiful and growing so let's show squareeyes our appreciation with some donations.
> 
> 
> The link is here .



Thanks again Jim, Joe and others for your contributions. I'm updating now to include the hefty, all-inclusive tv icon .zip for you and others to download. When I near my monthly bandwidth cap I will now upgrade my hosting services.

,R


----------



## RadYOacTve

I don't ususally donate to sites but in this case Randy has been doing this without asking for anything in return and is genuinely happy to do this for us so I just donated to show my appreciation of the hard work that makes our new toy that much better.


Thanks again!


----------



## squareeyes

Thank you Eric. You saved me $25.00 with the Logi rebate you posted and it was after I saw the huge number of downloads in the ftp site you recommended that I had the brainchild.

It's great to see that so many people are enjoying the icons. On that note, I just received a batch of high-res Music Choice icons from another remote user and will update the radio pages next.

,R


----------



## Jacksmyname

Donation sent, from a little town in S.C.










Jack


----------



## joe221

More icons! Yay!


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13130842
> 
> 
> Squareeyes suggests his learned functions were retained by using the "Replace Remote" wizard. I hope that's the case with mine:



That's interesting. Please share your experience when you can confirm.


Burt


----------



## 120inna55

Will do.


Here's the link to squareeyes' post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=164


----------



## moonhawk

Well, so far so good...


The H1 is now set up to do all the basics, just like I had the 680 configured. This is really a sweet unit!


Now to figure out how to add custom buttons in "Watch TV" and play with squareeyes icons...


Anybody remember off-hand what page of this thread that post is on?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13132627
> 
> 
> Well, so far so good...
> 
> 
> The H1 is now set up to do all the basics, just like I had the 680 configured. This is really a sweet unit!
> 
> 
> Now to figure out how to add custom buttons in "Watch TV" and play with squareeyes icons...
> 
> 
> Anybody remember off-hand what page of this thread that post is on?



Moon,

In the "Watch TV" activity settings you may select "Set Up Favorite Channels."

That'll do it.

,R


----------



## 120inna55

I've downloaded/installed the 7.4.2 software (I previously had something like 4 or 5) and logged on to find everything looks correct. However, I haven't received the H1 yet (still have the H688). When I _do_ receive the H1, I shouldn't need to install anything from the CD, right? All I'll need to do is plug in the new remote and click on "Replace Remote", right?


----------



## Freakfreak

Squareeyes... maybe you should keep the zip files offline and only provide that to anyone that makes a small minimum donation .. just another way to cover your overhead?

BTW hope more ppl will help you out.... since I was amongst the first to bug you with channel logos (especially Canadian ones that you would never use )


MordredKLB... trying to keep this short cause this is my subjective POV:

- how well written and adaptive coding is, really depends on the vision of the ones approving the resource allocations. How many times have I seen that the actual H/W and S/W person wants to do it right but are not allowed to so do due to time and budget....

- have you seen all the problems they have been having especially since the H1000? I know they are trying to redirect resources to fix the real problems again but another reason why the One has been pretty stable so far (crossing my fingers real hard)

- there is no custimization of activities and buttons on the 1000 either and I have been trying to do all in my power to influence LGT but well it's been 3yrs since 880 and still nothing


120inna55 YES


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13133594
> 
> 
> I've downloaded/installed the 7.4.2 software (I previously had something like 4 or 5) and logged on to find everything looks correct. However, I haven't received the H1 yet (still have the H688). When I _do_ receive the H1, I shouldn't need to install anything from the CD, right? All I'll need to do is plug in the new remote and click on "Replace Remote", right?




Yes to all.


----------



## squareeyes

 www.iconharmony.com 

For those of you who have been waiting for Music Choice icons, they are now up and available to view in a browser. Many thanks to tgrugett at RC for sending his high-res source art. I have not tested these icons on my remote, so please report back if any text is too small to be legible.


Also availble to view by browser are all the XM icons.


,Randy


----------



## moonhawk

Thanks, squareeyes--got it. Now I need to figure out how to designate dish network channels that my guide displays with a hyphen e.g. 002-00 and 002-01 for local OTA vs Satellite stations.


Also, I am slightly modifying a few of your icons by adding either "SAT" or "OTA" in one corner to distinguish between the broadcast and satellite versions of the channel--hope that's OK?


Thanks for everything you've done.


----------



## 120inna55

Still awaiting the arrival of my H1 shipment...


In the pics, I see the charging base's power cable coming off the front of the base. The angle of the picture obscures the actual takeoff of the cable. Can the cable be redirected to come off the back of the base? (You know like telephones have alternate "tracks" to direct the cord from different sides depending on your installation needs).


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13135803
> 
> 
> Still awaiting the arrival of my H1 shipment...
> 
> 
> In the pics, I see the charging base's power cable coming off the front of the base. The angle of the picture obscures the actual takeoff of the cable. Can the cable be redirected to come off the back of the base? (You know like telephones have alternate "tracks" to direct the cord from different sides depending on your installation needs).



You are correct, 120. It is exactly like some phone chargers. The cord tracks on the H1 charger lead out the back and front on the long ends.

,R


----------



## fletchmath

By the second day I owned the H1, I had it configured nicely; I've hooked it to the computer perhaps 10 times, total.


My "problem" (it's a little silly to call it that) is that the little rubber cover for the USB port on the front of the remote is loose now; it won't stay in place, and dangles out in front of the remote. This doesn't seem to interfere with performance, but it does bother me.


Has anyone else encountered this? Got a suggestion for what to do to get it to sit firmly again?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13135803
> 
> 
> Still awaiting the arrival of my H1 shipment...
> 
> 
> In the pics, I see the charging base's power cable coming off the front of the base. The angle of the picture obscures the actual takeoff of the cable. Can the cable be redirected to come off the back of the base? (You know like telephones have alternate "tracks" to direct the cord from different sides depending on your installation needs).



Yes the cord can loop back to the opposite end. There is a J shaped channel molded underneath it.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fletchmath* /forum/post/13135937
> 
> 
> By the second day I owned the H1, I had it configured nicely; I've hooked it to the computer perhaps 10 times, total.
> 
> 
> My "problem" (it's a little silly to call it that) is that the little rubber cover for the USB port on the front of the remote is loose now; it won't stay in place, and dangles out in front of the remote. This doesn't seem to interfere with performance, but it does bother me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Got a suggestion for what to do to get it to sit firmly again?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Look and see if it broke off or misshaped. It should kinda jiggle back into place.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fletchmath* /forum/post/13135937
> 
> 
> By the second day I owned the H1, I had it configured nicely; I've hooked it to the computer perhaps 10 times, total.
> 
> 
> My "problem" (it's a little silly to call it that) is that the little rubber cover for the USB port on the front of the remote is loose now; it won't stay in place, and dangles out in front of the remote. This doesn't seem to interfere with performance, but it does bother me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Got a suggestion for what to do to get it to sit firmly again?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



The cover mechanism is indeed weired and I caught myself struggling many times... The trick is that you have to gently push the cover in straight towards the USB (that's where it's going into). The moment you try to push in either end first (hinge or the open end) and svivel in it won't work no matter how much force. I realized the reason why it was a struggle at first bacause you do NOT close it the same way you open it


GL


----------



## JBRhee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13048933
> 
> 
> I posted this issue at the Logitech support forums. If any one cares to, please reply over there and maybe we can get it fixed.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...thread.id=2116



I have the same exact problem. Before I went to bed, I had more than 75% of battery life left on the remote, but when I woke up and tried to use it again, it said the battery was dead.


Am I doing something wrong? The backlight was off too when I left it, so I don't see how the remote could be draining battery overnight.


Any thoughts?


----------



## rchcah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBRhee* /forum/post/13138313
> 
> 
> I have the same exact problem. Before I went to bed, I had more than 75% of battery life left on the remote, but when I woke up and tried to use it again, it said the battery was dead.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? The backlight was off too when I left it, so I don't see how the remote could be draining battery overnight.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Until Logitech solves this problem I would say that we should all just leave the remote in its charging cradle...


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rchcah* /forum/post/13138820
> 
> 
> Until Logitech solves this problem I would say that we should all just leave the remote in its charging cradle...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ricky



Did you follow the workaround found in post 597? I was one of the early reporters of this issue and was quite annoyed on the occasions I found a dead or nearly dead battery.


Since applying the workaround I have not had an instance of the backlight remaining on. The only thing you need to remember to do is if you do any updating, you have to turn the assistant off in the options on the remote itself.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13134879
> 
> 
> ... Now I need to figure out how to designate dish network channels that my guide displays with a hyphen e.g. 002-00 and 002-01 for local OTA vs Satellite stations....




Any Dish owners know the answer to this?


Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13139381
> 
> 
> Any Dish owners know the answer to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well with DTV I can input 229-1 and it works like a charm.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13134879
> 
> 
> Thanks, squareeyes--got it. Now I need to figure out how to designate dish network channels that my guide displays with a hyphen e.g. 002-00 and 002-01 for local OTA vs Satellite stations.
> 
> 
> Also, I am slightly modifying a few of your icons by adding either "SAT" or "OTA" in one corner to distinguish between the broadcast and satellite versions of the channel--hope that's OK?
> 
> 
> Thanks for everything you've done.



As stated above. Just put 123-45 in the channel space in favorites. Make sure the Harmony knows the "-" key of your Dish remote. If not, teach it and assign it to the + in the lower left of the keypad.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13139678
> 
> 
> As stated above. Just put 123-45 in the channel space in favorites. Make sure the Harmony knows the "-" key of your Dish remote. If not, teach it and assign it to the + in the lower left of the keypad.




I don't understand why this is a problem for some. On my 2 DISH Network STB's (ViP 622 & ViP 722), for the channel, "004-01", the user enters "00401". There is no "-" to be entered. The STB does it for you. I guess you could say the dash is inferred.


----------



## broomet

newb here!


I'm considering both the H1 and the Monster AV300 for a HT setup I am doing for my sis. Her family isn't very techie so I figured a universal remote like these would be the way to go.


So my quandry relates to whether to go IR in the H1 or RF with the AV300. There won't be any equipment hidden in a cabinet but the reason I am considering RF is because aside from the a/v equipment on its own stand, there will also be a Mitsubishi HC4900 projector mounted on the ceiling above their sitting area. I've never used a universal remote myself that has macros but if I used the H1 in this setup, I'm afraid that after they hit "Watch DVD" for example, they'd have to time their pointing of the remote at the various equipment in the macro sequence. I can just picture them frustrated with a scenario like this especially as they try to twist around and up to get the signal to the projector.


Am I nuts with such a concern? Or is the H1's IR beam distributed widely and the direct pointing of the remote not as necessary as I am envisioning. Please help the idiots like me understand!!


----------



## jdsnov73

Question for those with a PS3 and the Nyko controller. I have a Harmony 880 that I originally set up the PS3 activity using the Nyko codes from the database. When I replaced my 880 with the Harmony One I realized I could get the triangle, circle, square and x icons, but I had to setup a new PS3 activity and manually learn the Nyko codes rather than using the database codes.


All codes were learned and work fine, except for my direction arrows. The PS3 will jump 3-5 times in each direction when I only press the button once. I have the same inter-key delay set as I had on my prior device at 500ms.


Any idea on how to get the direction keys to work properly? Anyone else run into this problem. I have my icons for the symbols, but the direction key issue makes the use of this activity impossible. I will just use my original activity until I can get this solved.


Thanks


----------



## K0Zak

My Sharp BD-HP20U turns on and ejects the tray when I press the Eject button on the original remote or the Eject button for the player on my Harmony One.


I have customized the Sharp player power settings on the H1 to use one button (Eject) to power on the player and another button to power it off.


But choosing the Watch DVD activity still only turns the player on but doesn't eject the tray.


Any ideas?


----------



## squareeyes

Kozak,

go to activities -> watch dvd -> review settings for this activity -> yes, but i want to add more control... ->

hit "next" to get through a few screens until it asks you to "please review the setting for your watch dvd activity"

-> pulldown "add action for" select your dvd player -> select "when activity starts" add -> click on "send this infrared command" and pulldown to your eject tray signal.


that should do it.

,r


----------



## mikeny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsnov73* /forum/post/13140265
> 
> 
> Question for those with a PS3 and the Nyko controller. I have a Harmony 880 that I originally set up the PS3 activity using the Nyko codes from the database. When I replaced my 880 with the Harmony One I realized I could get the triangle, circle, square and x icons, but I had to setup a new PS3 activity and manually learn the Nyko codes rather than using the database codes.
> 
> 
> All codes were learned and work fine, except for my direction arrows. The PS3 will jump 3-5 times in each direction when I only press the button once. I have the same inter-key delay set as I had on my prior device at 500ms.
> 
> 
> Any idea on how to get the direction keys to work properly? Anyone else run into this problem. I have my icons for the symbols, but the direction key issue makes the use of this activity impossible. I will just use my original activity until I can get this solved.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm still using the 880 but when I got the Nyko they didn't have the codes in the database. We had to learn ALL the buttons and the directional buttons performed as you described. That was until we relearned them as "Analysed" (not raw) and changed the delay to 0 ms. Hope this helps.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13139881
> 
> 
> I don't understand why this is a problem for some. On my 2 DISH Network STB's (ViP 622 & ViP 722), for the channel, "004-01", the user enters "00401". There is no "-" to be entered. The STB does it for you. I guess you could say the dash is inferred.



Thats a cool feature. Many TVs and boxes need the . or - when doing digital channels.


----------



## K0Zak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13140820
> 
> 
> Kozak,
> 
> go to activities -> watch dvd -> review settings for this activity -> yes, but i want to add more control... ->
> 
> hit "next" to get through a few screens until it asks you to "please review the setting for your watch dvd activity"
> 
> -> pulldown "add action for" select your dvd player -> select "when activity starts" add -> click on "send this infrared command" and pulldown to your eject tray signal.
> 
> 
> that should do it.
> 
> ,r



You've lost me - I don't see any "add action for" option. When I select "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity." and click Next the only option shown is to Add Devices Not In Use. I never see any "add action for" option.


What am I missing?


----------



## Citivas

I got the Nyko Blu-wave to use the USB dongle for my PS3 and setup a Nyko device per the earlier posts here.


The play, pause, etc. buttons work, but the device is still pretty useless because the select button doesn't seem to work. I knew I would still need to manually use the Power button and that's fine because that doesn't require me to keep the Blouetooth controller around activtate it every time. But without the select key I can't tell it to play the BD in the first place and when it gets to the menu I can't select Play the movie.


Short of trying to manually learn the button, is there something I should be doing to make the activate button work?


----------



## jdsnov73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeny* /forum/post/13140986
> 
> 
> I'm still using the 880 but when I got the Nyko they didn't have the codes in the database. We had to learn ALL the buttons and the directional buttons performed as you described. That was until we relearned them as "Analysed" (not raw) and changed the delay to 0 ms. Hope this helps.



All the codes were originally learned "analyzed". I re-learned the direction keys "raw" and it seems to work much better. I still get the right direction arrow skipping 2 times when I only push the button once. All the others go one at a time. It isn't scrolling fast like I had it before.


I will keep working on it, but I think I'm going in the right direction. Thanks.


I may have to get tech support to copy over the direction arrow commands from my other activity to my new activity. I wish there was a way to do this on my own.


Jeff


----------



## jdsnov73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/13141447
> 
> 
> I got the Nyko Blu-wave to use the USB dongle for my PS3 and setup a Nyko device per the earlier posts here.
> 
> 
> The play, pause, etc. buttons work, but the device is still pretty useless because the select button doesn't seem to work. I knew I would still need to manually use the Power button and that's fine because that doesn't require me to keep the Blouetooth controller around activtate it every time. But without the select key I can't tell it to play the BD in the first place and when it gets to the menu I can't select Play the movie.
> 
> 
> Short of trying to manually learn the button, is there something I should be doing to make the activate button work?



The Nyko remote has a "Select" and an "Enter". You want to map your "OK" button on your Harmony to the "Enter" key, not the "Select". I just did the same thing earlier!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K0Zak* /forum/post/13141429
> 
> 
> You've lost me - I don't see any "add action for" option. When I select "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity." and click Next the only option shown is to Add Devices Not In Use. I never see any "add action for" option.
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



Sorry about that. I may have missed a step.

After you click "Yes, but i want to add more control..." and the next screen comes up "Please review the devices you want to use...", click "Save".

Then click "Next" (making sure the settings on those pages are correct) until you get to:

"Please review the setting for your watch dvd activity"

-> pulldown "add action for" select your dvd player -> select "when activity starts" add -> click on "send this infrared command" and pulldown to your eject tray signal.


let me know if that's still too confusing and i'll try to find a way to make it absolutely impossible to understand









,R


----------



## Dosers

So, having had the One a few days now, I have to say, I love it - well, want to love it:

I have found numerous mismappings of components, and play 'does not work' due to too short IR bursts with many components (HL-R Samsung, Pioneer VSX-94, Nyko Blue Wave Ir unlearnable).

All of which were fixed by the great level 2 Logitech service (making changes in their database the user software has no access to).


I have ONE remaining issues that is killing me, though: The IR seems to have a very narrow field of vision compared to original remotes OR the 880, which I also have.


I have a very hard time to control my Pioneer Elite VSX-94 unless I point the remote in a very narrow angle. 45 degrees? forget it. Up to the ceiling? No way. All things that work flawlessly with the 880 and factory remote.


I have tested that both IR sensor work and light up (using a digital camera). Not sure what's going on - but has anyone seen this behaviour? And why is it so focused on / pronounced with the VSX - but not the other components?


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dosers* /forum/post/13141632
> 
> 
> So, having had the One a few days now, I have to say, I love it - well, want to love it:
> 
> I have found numerous mismappings of components, and play 'does not work' due to too short IR bursts with many components (HL-R Samsung, Pioneer VSX-94, Nyko Blue Wave Ir unlearnable).
> 
> All of which were fixed by the great level 2 Logitech service (making changes in their database the user software has no access to).
> 
> 
> I have ONE remaining issues that is killing me, though: The IR seems to have a very narrow field of vision compared to original remotes OR the 880, which I also have.
> 
> 
> I have a very hard time to control my Pioneer Elite VSX-94 unless I point the remote in a very narrow angle. 45 degrees? forget it. Up to the ceiling? No way. All things that work flawlessly with the 880 and factory remote.
> 
> 
> I have tested that both IR sensor work and light up (using a digital camera). Not sure what's going on - but has anyone seen this behaviour? And why is it so focused on / pronounced with the VSX - but not the other components?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan



Why would you require the ability to control a device while pointing the remote at the ceiling? Anyway, no I haven't experienced this. In fact, I think my range of controllability is much improved over my 880. Perhaps, based on the fact that you had all of these other issues, you have a defective remote? I have had zero issues (aside from the same back light issue, which is no big deal) and can control my junk from just about anywhere. I suppose I can try pointing it at the ceiling for some reason to see what happens. Should I take it back if it doesn't work?


Justin


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K0Zak* /forum/post/13140323
> 
> 
> My Sharp BD-HP20U turns on and ejects the tray when I press the Eject button on the original remote or the Eject button for the player on my Harmony One.
> 
> 
> I have customized the Sharp player power settings on the H1 to use one button (Eject) to power on the player and another button to power it off.
> 
> 
> But choosing the Watch DVD activity still only turns the player on but doesn't eject the tray.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Ha: I had this same issue with my Tosh A3.

I wanted my A3 to eject in order to power on. cause it never could eject after powering on within the H1 Activites.


Bascially I was looking @ the wrong 'activity' - since it wasn't really an activity per se @ all until czzer helped out here:

Click Here - Device Settings!


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13139881
> 
> 
> I don't understand why this is a problem for some. On my 2 DISH Network STB's (ViP 622 & ViP 722), for the channel, "004-01", the user enters "00401". There is no "-" to be entered. The STB does it for you. I guess you could say the dash is inferred.



Thanks...I eliminated the hyphens and the remote learned it just fine. I am amazed at how much better this unit is than my old 680. I especially love how easy it is to see in the dark--once you find it and pick it up that is...










Here's an Icon I threw together in Photoshop for Dish Music Channel 969--"Acoustic Crossroads".


I still have a ton to learn about Photoshop, especially since the newer version has a lot of changes, but it was fun to play with.


----------



## moonhawk

Don't know why my attachment won't show up...


----------



## Dosers

Justin,

I am not pointing the remote at the ceiling - on purpose. My point is, I did not have to point the 880 in any particular direction (and it worked EVEN bouncing off the ceiling) while my one is a lot more narrow; and in fact can't control the VSX-94 unless pointing at it at a narrow angle.

Maybe may ONE is broken - but the previous issues had nothing to do with the remote. They were all DB errors that Logitech fixed - not on my remote but in their database. It is a fact that the One uses different timings for IR bursts (off of the same DB as the 880).


SO, I might exchange mine. I checked both sensors though, and they are emitting - so I am not sure what's going on and will call LT to see if this might be related to the composition of the IR signal after all - not the diodes.


IF your previous remotes all did work your stuff by pointing at the ceiling and the One doesn't - sure I'd return it if I was you ;-)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13141898
> 
> 
> Why would you require the ability to control a device while pointing the remote at the ceiling? Anyway, no I haven't experienced this. In fact, I think my range of controllability is much improved over my 880. Perhaps, based on the fact that you had all of these other issues, you have a defective remote? I have had zero issues (aside from the same back light issue, which is no big deal) and can control my junk from just about anywhere. I suppose I can try pointing it at the ceiling for some reason to see what happens. Should I take it back if it doesn't work?
> 
> 
> Justin


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13118188
> 
> 
> I just pulled this from the Logitech Support, Harmony remote FAQ:
> 
> 
> Q: Can I place my remote in the base station whenever it is not in use?
> 
> A: Yes, you can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered



Doh! Well spotted rstand. I browsed through the FAQ, but just didn't see it...










I'm just a bit surprised that the Logitech support people didn't think to look up the FAQ when asked the direct question







:


----------



## dlorde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13141898
> 
> 
> Why would you require the ability to control a device while pointing the remote at the ceiling?



It would be handy for me, as I've got a projector up on the ceiling above the couch, so I have to wave the remote up to trigger the projector, then rapidly back down to activate the other kit in front. Oddly enough, the projector will pick up the turn-off signal when the remote is pointed forward, but not the switch-on signal...


----------



## K0Zak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13141551
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I may have missed a step.
> 
> After you click "Yes, but i want to add more control..." and the next screen comes up "Please review the devices you want to use...", click "Save".
> 
> Then click "Next" (making sure the settings on those pages are correct) until you get to:
> 
> "Please review the setting for your watch dvd activity"
> 
> -> pulldown "add action for" select your dvd player -> select "when activity starts" add -> click on "send this infrared command" and pulldown to your eject tray signal.
> 
> 
> let me know if that's still too confusing and i'll try to find a way to make it absolutely impossible to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R



Thanks, Randy. The reason the tray wasn't ejected after I changed the power-on command for the player to "Eject" was because the Sharp Aquos Link function was turning on the player when the corresponding Input on the TV was selected by the "Watch DVD" activity. I disabled Aquos Link and now the H1 is able to power-up the player via the Eject command, causing the tray to open as desired. Great!


It wasn't necessary to add an action.


And thanks for those great favorites icons!


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dosers* /forum/post/13143416
> 
> 
> Justin,
> 
> I am not pointing the remote at the ceiling - on purpose. My point is, I did not have to point the 880 in any particular direction (and it worked EVEN bouncing off the ceiling) while my one is a lot more narrow; and in fact can't control the VSX-94 unless pointing at it at a narrow angle.
> 
> Maybe may ONE is broken - but the previous issues had nothing to do with the remote. They were all DB errors that Logitech fixed - not on my remote but in their database. It is a fact that the One uses different timings for IR bursts (off of the same DB as the 880).
> 
> 
> SO, I might exchange mine. I checked both sensors though, and they are emitting - so I am not sure what's going on and will call LT to see if this might be related to the composition of the IR signal after all - not the diodes.
> 
> 
> IF your previous remotes all did work your stuff by pointing at the ceiling and the One doesn't - sure I'd return it if I was you ;-)




HA! Just what I like... a smart a$$ response to my smart a$$ response without hurt feelings.







Just having fun. Anyway, seriously, the basis of my response is the fact that when I was folding laundry on my coffee table while watching a DVRed program, I was able to control the program from behind a huge pile of Egyptian cotton towels, without picking the remote up off the table. I am not sure if the type of cotton matters or not, but these are thick a$$ towels that were stacked at least 2 feet high. SO... not 10 minutes ago I tried some more exotic firing lines including the ceiling... and... wait for it... the wall exactly opposite of my junk. It successfully operated everything at those extreme angles.







SO... like I said, I honestly think your remote could be damaged goods. Can't hurt to swap it once and see if you have better luck.


Justin


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlorde* /forum/post/13143843
> 
> 
> It would be handy for me, as I've got a projector up on the ceiling above the couch, so I have to wave the remote up to trigger the projector, then rapidly back down to activate the other kit in front. Oddly enough, the projector will pick up the turn-off signal when the remote is pointed forward, but not the switch-on signal...



Touche!


Justin


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13144085
> 
> 
> HA! Just what I like... a smart a$$ response to my smart a$$ response without hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having fun. Anyway, seriously, the basis of my response is the fact that when I was folding laundry on my coffee table while watching a DVRed program, I was able to control the program from behind a huge pile of Egyptian cotton towels, without picking the remote up off the table. I am not sure if the type of cotton matters or not, but these are thick a$$ towels that were stacked at least 2 feet high. SO... not 10 minutes ago I tried some more exotic firing lines including the ceiling... and... wait for it... the wall exactly opposite of my junk. It successfully operated everything at those extreme angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO... like I said, I honestly think your remote could be damaged goods. Can't hurt to swap it once and see if you have better luck.
> 
> 
> Justin



Justin,

That sounds like one magic IR signal! Are you sure there wasn't 2nd remote controller up on the grassy knoll?









,R


----------



## MC-Hokie

I've enjoyed this site for some time. Great source for info. Now it's time for my first post.


I picked up the Harmony One from BB last week. So far, so good...I see the potential, and my wife does too. I've got 3 activities set up: 1. Directv, 2. Apple TV, and 3. HD locals (since I can't get HD locals via D* in Richmond).


When I switch from Directv to HD Locals or vice versa, the input doesn't change and I've got to use the Help feature to switch. The inputs are correct, but they don't change with the activity.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MC-Hokie* /forum/post/13144572
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this site for some time. Great source for info. Now it's time for my first post.
> 
> 
> I picked up the Harmony One from BB last week. So far, so good...I see the potential, and my wife does too. I've got 3 activities set up: 1. Directv, 2. Apple TV, and 3. HD locals (since I can't get HD locals via D* in Richmond).
> 
> 
> When I switch from Directv to HD Locals or vice versa, the input doesn't change and I've got to use the Help feature to switch. The inputs are correct, but they don't change with the activity.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



Without a detailed listing of all the equipment involved (is there a receiver or an HDMI switch? What type of TV? What are the connections - component/DVI/HDMI?) it's hard to say for sure.

But at a guess I'd suggest trying a longer Inter-Device delay for the TV - go to the devices tab, then select the TV whose inputs are supposed to change, and go into the speed (delay) settings. Try adding time to the inter-device and/or the other delays. What may be happening is that the remote is sending the command to change inputs faster than the TV is ready to receive it so the TV ignores it.


----------



## MC-Hokie

Thanks BBoT.


Using Vizio 47" LCD, Onkyo TX-NR901, Apple TV, and Directv HR21.


I haven't set up anything to go through the receiver yet. (That's the next step).


HD Locals Activity is via TV input on Vizio, Apple TV is HDMI2 and Directv DVR is HDMI1.


----------



## cbnash

I have the same problem, but mine only happens when I update the remote via software.

The imputs are correct in the Harmony software and the remotes seems to know the proper input when I ask for "help" but after an update it always goes to the wrong input.

(Panasonic HDTV, and Apple TV).


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dosers* /forum/post/13141632
> 
> 
> ...I have ONE remaining issues that is killing me, though: The IR seems to have a very narrow field of vision compared to original remotes OR the 880, which I also have.
> 
> 
> I have a very hard time to control my Pioneer Elite VSX-94 unless I point the remote in a very narrow angle. 45 degrees? forget it. Up to the ceiling? No way. All things that work flawlessly with the 880 and factory remote.
> 
> 
> I have tested that both IR sensor work and light up (using a digital camera). Not sure what's going on - but has anyone seen this behaviour? And why is it so focused on / pronounced with the VSX - but not the other components?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan



Dan, you are not alone. My H1 is the same way compared to the 880 I had. The 880 could be pointed just about anywhere and it would trigger everything. With the H1 I'm having to be very careful about where I point it. My Dish DVR is the only thing that still responds when the remote is off-axis.


Checked the IR emitters with a camera also.


I hate to do it, but I'm thinking about exchanging it just to see if the unit is defective.


Rob


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13145440
> 
> 
> Dan, you are not alone. My H1 is the same way compared to the 880 I had. The 880 could be pointed just about anywhere and it would trigger everything. With the H1 I'm having to be very careful about where I point it. My Dish DVR is the only thing that still responds when the remote is off-axis.
> 
> 
> Checked the IR emitters with a camera also.
> 
> 
> I hate to do it, but I'm thinking about exchanging it just to see if the unit is defective.
> 
> 
> Rob



I've had the H1 for almost 3 weeks now and have experienced the exact same problem as compared to the 880. It has also been reported in this thread by multiple other owners. As a result, I don't think your H1 is defective. Unfortunately, I think the IR emitter in the H1 is just not as powerful as in the 880.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MC-Hokie* /forum/post/13144718
> 
> 
> Thanks BBoT.
> 
> 
> Using Vizio 47" LCD, Onkyo TX-NR901, Apple TV, and Directv HR21.
> 
> 
> I haven't set up anything to go through the receiver yet. (That's the next step).
> 
> 
> HD Locals Activity is via TV input on Vizio, Apple TV is HDMI2 and Directv DVR is HDMI1.



Hmm... when you set up the activity or the TV there should have been a screen asking how you change inputs on your TV. For example some TV's need to press an input button repeatedly, some need to bring up a menu and then select, etc.

But the database may have discrete codes for each input.

You might be able to try setting up a new activity but choosing a different method of selecting the input to see if that works.

Check the list of available commands for the device, and see if you have commands for "TV", "HDMI 1", "HDMI 2", etc. If those work to go directly to the input you want, then set the activity or TV up with that configuration for changing inputs.


----------



## acevesf

just got this remote and its awesome!


squareeyes thanks for the icons. they are sweet! any chance you could please make a comcast on demand icon?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13147493
> 
> 
> just got this remote and its awesome!
> 
> 
> squareeyes thanks for the icons. they are sweet! any chance you could please make a comcast on demand icon?



Comcast On Demand.

I'll add it to the next batch.

,R


----------



## Bunga99

Sorry if this has already been posted but its up on the logitech forum. I have tested it for only a few minutes and the workaround does work:


_______________________________________________________

Hi All,


Thanks for all your feedback. Based on the feedback we were able to diagnose the root cause of the issue. Unfortunately it will not be resolved until the web update scheduled for the end of March.


If you have the Remote Assistant disabled through the software, you will experience the backlight issue.


Workaround:

Login to your account.

Click on the "Remote Settings" tab.

Click on "Display Settings".

Set Remote Assistant option to "On" and click "Save".

Update Remote.

After the remote has been updated, you can disable the Remote Assistant by pressing the "Options" button on the LCD and choosing "Turn Remote Assistant Off".

Once again, thanks for your help and we do apologize for the inconvenience.


Regards,


OmarHarmony


_______________________________________________________


----------



## Gary J

I notice using the icons (thanks squareeyes) with the SA 8300HD cable box there is a bit of delay tuning the channels because the box is waiting for a maximum of 4 digits. It changes immediately if I lead with zeroes like '0002' instead of '2'. Before I go adding leading zeroes to all my channels has anyone tried this?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13148994
> 
> 
> I notice using the icons (thanks squareeyes) with the SA 8300HD cable box there is a bit of delay tuning the channels because the box is waiting for a maximum of 4 digits. It changes immediately if I lead with zeroes like '0002' instead of '2'. Before I go adding leading zeroes to all my channels has anyone tried this?



Hey! Don't be blaming my icons for that...

I get your drift. I had the same issue with my 8300. There is a place in the software to change the number of digits for the DVR so that it would send the channel# + enter. It is very fast once you have it set up right. I'd guess it's in the device area for the 8300 but I'll look at the software tonight to see for sure.

,R


----------



## Gary J

Hey, those icons are awesome! I could not find that option but tried a few with leading zeroes and it is switching channels faster. I would still like to find that option though.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13149240
> 
> 
> Hey! Don't be blaming my icons for that...
> 
> I get your drift. I had the same issue with my 8300. There is a place in the software to change the number of digits for the DVR so that it would send the channel# + enter. It is very fast once you have it set up right. I'd guess it's in the device area for the 8300 but I'll look at the software tonight to see for sure.
> 
> ,R



WOW! Talk about serendipity!


I had set my Inter-Key Delay to Zero. I had told the remote that channel changes require an "Enter" at the end of the numerical sequence.


I was not happy with the speed of channel changes in favorites. It never occurred to me to add a leading zero to my 3-digit channel identifiers (e.g., 356 is now 0356).


Thanks to your discussion on leading zeros, I have now done this for all my favorites on my HR20. It has really greased the works.


I am a happy camper.


Thank you,


Burt


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13149648
> 
> 
> WOW! Talk about serendipity!
> 
> 
> I had set my Inter-Key Delay to Zero. I had told the remote that channel changes require an "Enter" at the end of the numerical sequence.
> 
> 
> I was not happy with the speed of channel changes in favorites. It never occurred to me to add a leading zero to my 3-digit channel identifiers (e.g., 356 is now 0356).
> 
> 
> Thanks to your discussion on leading zeros, I have now done this for all my favorites on my HR20. It has really greased the works.
> 
> 
> I am a happy camper. Burt



I also have a SA 8300 HD DVR. I had previously set the inter-key delay to 0 and added the enter command after the channel input. I have all channel numbers set exactly as they are in the guide (some are three digit and some are two digit). Channel changes using favorites is pretty fast however it is not instant as the channel change bar comes up on-screen and I see each digit of the channel number being entered then the channel changes. I just tried adding a 0 to a couple of channels to see if it would work faster and it didn't work at all as all of Comcast's channel numbers are either 1, 2 or 3 digits. After the first three digits the channel changed to the 4th single digit instead of the correct channel. For example, I changed channell 311 to 0311 and after the change, the channel changed to channel 1. Channel 313 changed to channel 3. I put mine back to the original 3 digit channel numbers and its back to working like its supposed to work.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13149648
> 
> 
> WOW! Talk about serendipity!
> 
> 
> I had set my Inter-Key Delay to Zero. I had told the remote that channel changes require an "Enter" at the end of the numerical sequence.
> 
> 
> I was not happy with the speed of channel changes in favorites. It never occurred to me to add a leading zero to my 3-digit channel identifiers (e.g., 356 is now 0356).
> 
> 
> Thanks to your discussion on leading zeros, I have now done this for all my favorites on my HR20. It has really greased the works.
> 
> 
> I am a happy camper.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Burt



That sounds good you guys. I may just have to try switching back to the leader-0 method to see if it's faster. Leader-0 was slower on my H720 and those settings just transferred over to my H1. Will test out tonight.

Thanks for the feedback.

,R


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13149951
> 
> 
> I also have a SA 8300 HD DVR. I had previously set the inter-key delay to 0 and added the enter command after the channel input. I have all channel numbers set exactly as they are in the guide (some are three digit and some are two digit). Channel changes using favorites is pretty fast however it is not instant as the channel change bar comes up on-screen and I see each digit of the channel number being entered then the channel changes. I just tried adding a 0 to a couple of channels to see if it would work faster and it didn't work at all as all of Comcast's channel numbers are either 1, 2 or 3 digits. After the first three digits the channel changed to the 4th single digit instead of the correct channel. For example, I changed channell 311 to 0311 and after the change, the channel changed to channel 1. Channel 313 changed to channel 3. I put mine back to the original 3 digit channel numbers and its back to working like its supposed to work.



Too bad it didn't work for you. There may be a difference in the tuning methods, given that all channel entries are 3 digits on the DirecTV/HR20 combination. (They have just introduced 4-digit tuning for their video on demand service, but that doesn't seem to affect this issue.)


Burt


----------



## bwclark

Unable to find any hi-res icons for CNBC HD and Versus/Golf HD channel, I made two lo-res icons.... attached.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13150350
> 
> 
> Unable to find any hi-res icons for CNBC HD and Versus/Golf HD channel, I made two lo-res icons.... attached.



Sorry BW. I know I missed those in the last batch. I couldn't find clean resource art for either. I'll tack on a clean "HD" to the existing and add to the next batch.

,R


----------



## Gary J

There is a CNBC HD channel? What provider?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13150574
> 
> 
> There is a CNBC HD channel? What provider?



Channel 355 DirecTV


----------



## kayizm

I feel real dumb right about now cause i cant get my setup working properly. my equipment are as follows:


Panasonic 50PHD

HR10-250

Denon AVR-4308CI

Panny BD30K Blu-Ray (Connected through HDMI)

Toshiba HD-A3 (Connected through HDMI)

Denon 2910 (Connected through HDMI)

Onkyo DV-CP702 (Connected through Component)

Panny DVD Burner (Connected through Component)


My issue is, lets say I want to play the panny Blu-Ray, I renamed the activity "Play Blu-Ray" I press it, then everything turns on, but the receiver doesnt go to the input, which is my HDMI, thats the issue. Whatever I choose to play, the receiver, doesnt go to the correct input from my original remote.


Am I setting it up wrong. I dont know, im just getting frustrated. Keep in mind that the original remote for the 4308CI receiver has buttons like

" DVD/HDP, VCR/DVR" this is very confusing


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kayizm* /forum/post/13154213
> 
> 
> I feel real dumb right about now cause i cant get my setup working properly. my equipment are as follows:
> 
> 
> Panasonic 50PHD
> 
> HR10-250
> 
> Denon AVR-4308CI
> 
> Panny BD30K Blu-Ray (Connected through HDMI)
> 
> Toshiba HD-A3 (Connected through HDMI)
> 
> Denon 2910 (Connected through HDMI)
> 
> Onkyo DV-CP702 (Connected through Component)
> 
> Panny DVD Burner (Connected through Component)
> 
> 
> My issue is, lets say I want to play the panny Blu-Ray, I renamed the activity "Play Blu-Ray" I press it, then everything turns on, but the receiver doesnt go to the input, which is my HDMI, thats the issue. Whatever I choose to play, the receiver, doesnt go to the correct input from my original remote.
> 
> 
> Am I setting it up wrong. I dont know, im just getting frustrated. Keep in mind that the original remote for the 4308CI receiver has buttons like
> 
> " DVD/HDP, VCR/DVR" this is very confusing



If you receiver is anything like mine, then in the receivers set up somewhere you will need to assign each of its HDMI inputs. For example the DVD/HDP to HDMI 1. Then on the remote, when you set up that activity, it should ask you what should the receiver do? And you should be able to select it to switch to DVD/HDP. It all starts with making sure the correct inputs are assigned on the receiver. Hope this makes sense and hope it helps.


Justin


----------



## Dosers

Rob,

thanks. That is really too bad. I was just about to give exchanging the unit another try, to see if another H1 might fare better, but that doesn't seem to be the case?

I really like it, so I will probably give that a try (exchanging) before I give up....


Cheers

dan



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13145440
> 
> 
> Dan, you are not alone. My H1 is the same way compared to the 880 I had. The 880 could be pointed just about anywhere and it would trigger everything. With the H1 I'm having to be very careful about where I point it. My Dish DVR is the only thing that still responds when the remote is off-axis.
> 
> 
> Checked the IR emitters with a camera also.
> 
> 
> I hate to do it, but I'm thinking about exchanging it just to see if the unit is defective.
> 
> 
> Rob


----------



## Dosers

Thank you!

Though I wish you would have said otherwise









I quite like the H1 compared to the 880 - but that might be a dealbreaker for me.

I was just about to try exchanging it to see if my unit was bad at all - but doesn't appear to be ? I might still try it, but now I don't have a lot of hope anymore.

It's odd - not just the 880, but also the original remotes and an older Sony AV-3000 all run rings around the H1 IR - which I otherwise like very much....


Thx,

Dan



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sholmes* /forum/post/13145508
> 
> 
> I've had the H1 for almost 3 weeks now and have experienced the exact same problem as compared to the 880. It has also been reported in this thread by multiple other owners. As a result, I don't think your H1 is defective. Unfortunately, I think the IR emitter in the H1 is just not as powerful as in the 880.


----------



## Dosers

Justin,

so, I wonder if it IS the towels ;-) Could be exceptional thread-count with a very airy molecular structure ;-)

OR it could be your remote works better than mine!


I am going to exchange this one for a new one - but in earlier threads today it seems the feedback is that the H1 is indeed not as strong in IR as the 880 was - and maybe weaker than 'your average remote'.


I will try to control through towels with the new one







If it doesn't work, I'll hope you put your H1 on ebay ;-)


Cheers

dan



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHEMI05* /forum/post/13144085
> 
> 
> HA! Just what I like... a smart a$$ response to my smart a$$ response without hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having fun. Anyway, seriously, the basis of my response is the fact that when I was folding laundry on my coffee table while watching a DVRed program, I was able to control the program from behind a huge pile of Egyptian cotton towels, without picking the remote up off the table. I am not sure if the type of cotton matters or not, but these are thick a$$ towels that were stacked at least 2 feet high. SO... not 10 minutes ago I tried some more exotic firing lines including the ceiling... and... wait for it... the wall exactly opposite of my junk. It successfully operated everything at those extreme angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO... like I said, I honestly think your remote could be damaged goods. Can't hurt to swap it once and see if you have better luck.
> 
> 
> Justin


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dosers* /forum/post/13154581
> 
> 
> Justin,
> 
> so, I wonder if it IS the towels ;-) Could be exceptional thread-count with a very airy molecular structure ;-)
> 
> OR it could be your remote works better than mine!
> 
> 
> I am going to exchange this one for a new one - but in earlier threads today it seems the feedback is that the H1 is indeed not as strong in IR as the 880 was - and maybe weaker than 'your average remote'.
> 
> 
> I will try to control through towels with the new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'll hope you put your H1 on ebay ;-)
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> dan



LOL ya good luck! I don't know mine seems perfectly fine. I would probably solicit some more opinions before dumping it. Until now, I don't think anyone has reported weak IR.


Justin


----------



## kayizm

Justin, this is the thing that has me stumped. I am at the setup screen for the Blue ray and it is asking me.."What input or channel does your Panasonic Plasma TV need to be on?" Well, it needs to be on Input 1 cause that is where the HDMI cable is connected to, but when i select "Play Blu-Ray DVD (I edited it) it just doesnt switch over to Input 1. Also, for my Denon 4308 keep in mind before I had the Harmony I used 2 devices for the DVD/HDP command on the denon remote. The dvd was for the toshiba hd-a3, and i would toggle 1 time for "hdp" for the blu-ray.


----------



## Ormazd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kayizm* /forum/post/13155004
> 
> 
> Justin, this is the thing that has me stumped. I am at the setup screen for the Blue ray and it is asking me.."What input or channel does your Panasonic Plasma TV need to be on?" Well, it needs to be on Input 1 cause that is where the HDMI cable is connected to, but when i select "Play Blu-Ray DVD (I edited it) it just doesnt switch over to Input 1.



Is it Input 1 or HDMI 1 on the TV? My Panasonic is HDMI 1.

You probably need to tell the receiver which input to use for the Blu-Ray, and then pass it thru to the TV via the HDMI 1.


----------



## kayizm

**Update it now switches over to my input 1(HDMI1), but it STILL doesnt switch to the DVD/HDP input on the remote.


----------



## kayizm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ormazd* /forum/post/13155063
> 
> 
> Is it Input 1 or HDMI 1 on the TV? My Panasonic is HDMI 1.
> 
> You probably need to tell the receiver which input to use for the Blu-Ray, and then pass it thru to the TV via the HDMI 1.



**Update,


It now switches over to my input 1(HDMI1), but it STILL doesnt switch to the DVD/HDP input on the remote.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13149648
> 
> 
> WOW! Talk about serendipity!
> 
> 
> I had set my Inter-Key Delay to Zero. I had told the remote that channel changes require an "Enter" at the end of the numerical sequence.
> 
> 
> I was not happy with the speed of channel changes in favorites. It never occurred to me to add a leading zero to my 3-digit channel identifiers (e.g., 356 is now 0356).
> 
> 
> Thanks to your discussion on leading zeros, I have now done this for all my favorites on my HR20. It has really greased the works.
> 
> 
> I am a happy camper.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Burt



Interesting. I use the HR20 and changed to not have leading zeros, because it takes so long for each key to register. Especially on local chnels like5-1. entering 0005-1 takes 4 seconds almost. No matter how I change the settings, it takes about a hlf second to output each keypress.


----------



## Rattor

I've been thinking about getting the monoprice HDMI switch ( http://monoprice.com/products/produc...seq=1&format=2 ), and I was wondering if that device is supported by the H1. I would rather not have to learn the commands from the remote manually.


----------



## bigrock66

Does anyone know if it was released in Canada yet. My dealer says another 3 weeks...


Thanks.


BR


----------



## trabbic

I noticed some posts earlier that complained about the speed, and response of the remote with certain devices.


I don't yet own a One, but with my 880 I was able to speed it up by reducing the repeats.


To adjust those, click on devices, click "Troubleshoot" for the device that is slow. Click "Device responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally."


The lower that number, the faster the remote, but the bigger chance of it missing a command.


I hope this might help some people...


----------



## Dave8844




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigrock66* /forum/post/13157034
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it was released in Canada yet. My dealer says another 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> BR



I can't find it anywhere in Canada at retail. CDW's Canadian website has it listed but shows a delivery time of 3-6 business days.


----------



## johng

Re: I've been thinking about getting the monoprice HDMI switch ( http://monoprice.com/products/produc...seq=1&format=2 ), and I was wondering if that device is supported by the H1. I would rather not have to learn the commands from the remote manually"


Good question. I've also got a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher and am about to order the Harmony One. Can someone please confirm whether Harmony One can handle these devices?

Thanks,


----------



## dalecj8

I have a Denon AVR588 Rec.Every time I turn off the Harmony 1 and

the trun it back on(any function watch TV watch DVD,ect.)It starts

the volume on my Denon Rec. at full blast!!







Any help?Thanks!!


----------



## tlrowley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johng* /forum/post/13157812
> 
> 
> Re: I've been thinking about getting the monoprice HDMI switch ( http://monoprice.com/products/produc...seq=1&format=2 ), and I was wondering if that device is supported by the H1. I would rather not have to learn the commands from the remote manually"
> 
> 
> Good question. I've also got a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher and am about to order the Harmony One. Can someone please confirm whether Harmony One can handle these devices?
> 
> Thanks,



I have a Monoprice 4x1 and 8x1 - both are already in the H1 database (with discrete selection of inputs)


HTH,

Tracey


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johng* /forum/post/13157812
> 
> 
> Re: I've been thinking about getting the monoprice HDMI switch ( http://monoprice.com/products/produc...seq=1&format=2 ), and I was wondering if that device is supported by the H1. I would rather not have to learn the commands from the remote manually"
> 
> 
> Good question. I've also got a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher and am about to order the Harmony One. Can someone please confirm whether Harmony One can handle these devices?
> 
> Thanks,



I have the 5X1, model HDX-501, and it was in the Harmony database.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13145440
> 
> 
> ...The 880 could be pointed just about anywhere and it would trigger everything. With the H1 I'm having to be very careful about where I point it. My Dish DVR is the only thing that still responds when the remote is off-axis.
> 
> 
> Checked the IR emitters with a camera also...



Just got off the phone with level 2 support. He said that sure is a problem as the One should have as wide an angle as the 880. Plus only some of us are complaining.


Basically, he had me use the camera to check the IR emitters again. This time we focused on looking straight at the remote, because I told him I had to move the remote from side to side to see each emitter thru the camera. According to him, since I can't see the emitters from straight on (or they are very weak), it's definitely an emitter problem.


He recommended exchanging the remote since I'm still within the 30 day window.


Just to verify, most of you have no complaints about this issue?


Rob


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13159304
> 
> 
> Just to verify, most of you have no complaints about this issue?



Mine seems fine; I can bounce off the ceiling and back wall - still works fine.


In particular cases where the H1 is fine but the signal can't reach an overhead projector or other device for some reason, maybe mounting a small mirror near the TV (if it can be done unobtrusively) would work to bounce the signal back and up to the ceiling-mounted device.


----------



## JimInPT

I've read the entire thread and haven't found this problem (hope I didn't miss it).


I'm trying to get my H1 set up for Favorite Channels. Have successfully added one so far, CBS-HD, with one of Squareeyes' beautiful icons into my Panasonic plasma TH-58PZ750U.


But I'm using basic cable, with no cable box, and much prefer it that way because I hate the boxes. The HD channels on my system are up in the 72-x range (CBS on 72-1, ABC on 72-2 etc.) and I can't seem to figure out how to enter the minus/dash symbol into the H1's Channel number box in Favorite Channels.


The key is "Prog-" on the remote, and so 72-2 would be entered as "7 2 Prog- 2" on the TV's own remote control.


If I enter 72 by itself, the Panny defaults to 72-1, that's how I got CBS working, but I need help programming the H1 to accept the dash symbol to access the others.


Thanks, gang; loving this H1 after just two days. Don't forget to donate to the Squareeyes icon bandwidth fund here .


----------



## Rattor

Thanks for all the answers on the H1 compatability with monoprice HDMI switches


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13159928
> 
> 
> I've read the entire thread and haven't found this problem (hope I didn't miss it).
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get my H1 set up for Favorite Channels. Have successfully added one so far, CBS-HD, with one of Squareeyes' beautiful icons into my Panasonic plasma TH-58PZ750U.
> 
> 
> But I'm using basic cable, with no cable box, and much prefer it that way because I hate the boxes. The HD channels on my system are up in the 72-x range (CBS on 72-1, ABC on 72-2 etc.) and I can't seem to figure out how to enter the minus/dash symbol into the H1's Channel number box in Favorite Channels.
> 
> 
> The key is "Prog-" on the remote, and so 72-2 would be entered as "7 2 Prog- 2" on the TV's own remote control.
> 
> 
> If I enter 72 by itself, the Panny defaults to 72-1, that's how I got CBS working, but I need help programming the H1 to accept the dash symbol to access the others.
> 
> 
> Thanks, gang; loving this H1 after just two days. Don't forget to donate to the Squareeyes icon bandwidth fund here .



This is how I overcame entering OTA QAM channels on the H1:


I was having this issue with my H1: couldn't locate an option in the desktop software interface to select a dash or a dot for HD OTA subchannels.


SOLUTION:


Using the device "Learn infrared commands",

Verify the column name to see if the . or the - is already defined (will say under Database in the Origin column).

If already defined, then test it in Device Mode.

If it works, then use it in the "Set Up Favorite Channels".


Else, decide which one to use (. or -),

Then using the learning process (using the device "Learn infrared commands) teach the dash command from your original to the command named . or -.

If the . or - is already listed in the column name, then select it,
*else type the . or - (single character) in the "MyNewCommand" box* at the bottom & teach the dash or hyphen to your remote.

Follow usual steps to assign buttons to your new dash option.

Then assign to your favorite channel.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13159818
> 
> 
> Mine seems fine; I can bounce off the ceiling and back wall - still works fine.
> 
> 
> In particular cases where the H1 is fine but the signal can't reach an overhead projector or other device for some reason, maybe mounting a small mirror near the TV (if it can be done unobtrusively) would work to bounce the signal back and up to the ceiling-mounted device.



That's the way my 880 was so I was very disappointed with the H1.


Mine has trouble sitting on the arm of the couch, pointed directly at the equipment. If I point it more than a few feet off center in any direction, the equipment stops responding.


That's a good idea with the mirror, but doesn't apply to me. The equipment rack is right beside the TV. I think the furthest distance between any 2 IR receivers is about 3-4 foot.


Your statement gives me hope that a replacement will cure my woes.


Rob


----------



## alexcote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigrock66* /forum/post/13157034
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it was released in Canada yet. My dealer says another 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> BR



Got mine today; I had ordered it 3 weeks ago from DirectDial. Got it shipped to Toronto. I didn't know that web site, just stumbled on it when looking up the Harmony One on shopbot.


They sell the Harmony One for 184$... which is very, very strange and low. I was expecting it to be between 250 and 350 (Logitech suggest a MSRP of 280$ canadian). And the one I got is brand new, as far as I could tell.


I would advise you call in when ordering instead of doing it online, that way you can ask questions about their stock on hand. The stock info on their web site is very innacurate.


184$ though... ;


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13160397
> 
> 
> The equipment rack is right beside the TV. I think the furthest distance between any 2 IR receivers is about 3-4 foot.
> 
> 
> Your statement gives me hope that a replacement will cure my woes.



Well, I've only had mine for two days, so I'm no expert, but I think you've got a problem with bad/misaligned emitters. A 3-4 foot equipment-separation distance should be a piece of cake to activate from one remote position, unless you're sitting 6 inches away from your TV.










I'm sure it's frustrating, but hang in there to try out a replacement; I suspect you'll be happy.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13160295
> 
> 
> This is how I overcame entering OTA QAM channels on the H1:



(edited above reply for brevity)


Thanks very much for the detailed reply; I'll fiddle with that tonight. I thought it might have something to do with learning custom IR codes but thought the Prog- key was already programmed in. Will double-check it and let you know how it works out.


Thanks again.


----------



## acevesf

anybody know how to set the remote up so it turns off my xbox when im in activity like "play xbox 360" and then switch to another activity like "watch pvr" it seems to leave my xbox on when switching activities and i'd like it to turn it off


----------



## sholmes

I have a question for everyone. I've had the H1 for 3 weeks now and, for some reason, nearly every time I use it for the first time each day it reverts back to the last activity I used from the night before. For example, if I last used the "PS3" activity, when I press "TiVo" the next day it will revert back to the "PS3" settings (e.g. TV on Input 5, Receiver on Input 2, etc.). Pressing "Help" immediately fixes the entire problem.


I know I'm not accidentally hitting the wrong activity button. I don't know if it matters, but when I turn everything off the night before, I am pressing the power button on the H1 at the top left of the screen.


Can anyone help?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sholmes* /forum/post/13161216
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone. I've had the H1 for 3 weeks now and, for some reason, nearly every time I use it for the first time each day it reverts back to the last activity I used from the night before. For example, if I last used the "PS3" activity, when I press "TiVo" the next day it will revert back to the "PS3" settings (e.g. TV on Input 5, Receiver on Input 2, etc.). Pressing "Help" immediately fixes the entire problem.
> 
> 
> I know I'm not accidentally hitting the wrong activity button. I don't know if it matters, but when I turn everything off the night before, I am pressing the power button on the H1 at the top left of the screen.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?



If you mean that you equipment stays in the last state you had it, you may have your power-on delays set too low. I have a Sony rear projection TV and must set it's power-on delay to 15000ms (15 seconds) because that's how long it takes for the lamp to warm up and for the TV to accept commands. My receiver needs a 1500ms (1.5 seconds) delay.


If the remote actually defaults back to an activity, I have no idea.


Rob


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13161609
> 
> 
> ...If the remote actually defaults back to an activity, I have no idea.



That's what he's saying.


Sholmes, does the HELP button fix it immediately, or do you have to answer several questions getting you back to where you should be?


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13160397
> 
> 
> That's the way my 880 was so I was very disappointed with the H1.
> 
> 
> Mine has trouble sitting on the arm of the couch, pointed directly at the equipment. If I point it more than a few feet off center in any direction, the equipment stops responding.
> 
> 
> That's a good idea with the mirror, but doesn't apply to me. The equipment rack is right beside the TV. I think the furthest distance between any 2 IR receivers is about 3-4 foot.
> 
> 
> Your statement gives me hope that a replacement will cure my woes.
> 
> 
> Rob



Yes Rob, I think you should be good with a new one. Like I said earlier, I have had no issues like this either. Sounds like there is a defect out there, and at least they are willing to take care of it.


Justin


----------



## cdscc

The Harmony software recognizes the model of the light, but I can't seem to add the actions into the device. And it won't recognize commands through the learning function either.


The remote has only two buttons, one for the lights and one for the fan. Both buttons work the same. You tap once to either turn on or turn off the lights or fan. You hold down the button to increase or decrease lights or fan speed.


I tried to just add as a device. Is that the problem? Do I need to try it as an activity?


Any thoughts?


TIA!


----------



## Ron HD

I just got a Harmony One and it seems to do almost everything I want. One thing I haven't been able to figure out is how to get it to do the "skip to" functions (e.g. skip to tick) on my DirecTV HR20-100 DVR. On the DirectTV remote, this is accomplished by holding down the fast forward or rewind button for 3 seconds. When I hold down the equivalent button on the Harmony One for 3 seconds, the DVR just goes into fast forward mode.


Any idea how to get the DVR to do this skip to tick function working from the Harmony One?


Sorry if this has already been discussed here. I did try to spot check several pages of this forum, but didn't turn up anything.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13161670
> 
> 
> That's what he's saying.
> 
> 
> Sholmes, does the HELP button fix it immediately, or do you have to answer several questions getting you back to where you should be?



You are correct that I am saying that it reverts back to the last activity. As for the Help button, one press fixes it immediately.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13161182
> 
> 
> anybody know how to set the remote up so it turns off my xbox when im in activity like "play xbox 360" and then switch to another activity like "watch pvr" it seems to leave my xbox on when switching activities and i'd like it to turn it off



select the activity and options and you will find turn off unused devices



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13163089
> 
> 
> The Harmony software recognizes the model of the light, but I can't seem to add the actions into the device. And it won't recognize commands through the learning function either.
> 
> 
> The remote has only two buttons, one for the lights and one for the fan. Both buttons work the same. You tap once to either turn on or turn off the lights or fan. You hold down the button to increase or decrease lights or fan speed.
> 
> 
> I tried to just add as a device. Is that the problem? Do I need to try it as an activity?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> TIA!



Are you sure your lightfan is IR based and not RF based cause One aint RF based


----------



## johng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBBoT* /forum/post/13158708
> 
> 
> I have the 5X1, model HDX-501, and it was in the Harmony database.



Thanks for those who responded. I ordered mine today.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13161182
> 
> 
> anybody know how to set the remote up so it turns off my xbox when im in activity like "play xbox 360" and then switch to another activity like "watch pvr" it seems to leave my xbox on when switching activities and i'd like it to turn it off



I have found that the 360 doesn't always respond to IR off commands that well. Sometimes yes sometimes no. So I wound up having it "on all the time" in the Harmony settings and turn it on with the joystick and off via a command I set from the devices menus. This way I can leave a game in progress and check the TV and go back to the 360 without issue. I made lemonade so to speak.


----------



## bigrock66

Hi guys,


I'm building an alcove for my remote in my HT room. I've looked everywhere for a dimensional drawing of the charger cradle but fell short. Could someone be so kind to measure it and give me the info? H x W x L


Thanks!


BR


----------



## naftalim

Review your activities and you may have to add the Xbox to go off after every other activity. For example, I have an Apple TV that I want to stay *on* all the time. so I have it set in all my activities as ON, even when its not a device being used in that activity.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13161182
> 
> 
> anybody know how to set the remote up so it turns off my xbox when im in activity like "play xbox 360" and then switch to another activity like "watch pvr" it seems to leave my xbox on when switching activities and i'd like it to turn it off


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13163926
> 
> 
> I have found that the 360 doesn't always respond to IR off commands that well. Sometimes yes sometimes no. So I wound up having it "on all the time" in the Harmony settings and turn it on with the joystick and off via a command I set from the *devices* menus. This way I can leave a game in progress and check the TV and go back to the 360 without issue. I made lemonade so to speak.



I do the same thing but have the power off command in the Activities menu. Saves a few key presses.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13155525
> 
> 
> Interesting. I use the HR20 and changed to not have leading zeros, because it takes so long for each key to register. Especially on local chnels like5-1. entering 0005-1 takes 4 seconds almost. No matter how I change the settings, it takes about a hlf second to output each keypress.



Ok, you got me curious. I actually got out my stop watch. These means each represent 10 trials on each possible combination:


Channel CNN (Leading Zero)

Digit entry 0202[Enter]

Mean 3.7"


Channel CNN (No Leading Zero)

Digit entry 202[Enter]

Mean 4.5"


Channel KCET (Leading Zero)

Digit entry 028-1[Enter]

Mean 6.5"


Channel KCET (No Leading Zero)

Digit entry 28-1[Enter]

Mean 6.6"


Interesting results, no? All results were obtained with an Inter-Key Delay of zero, and [Enter] specified in digit entry for channels.


On my system, it appears that adding the leading zero results in a real improvement of almost one second. But, this is true only for the normal 3-digit channels.


On the hyphenated channels (e.g., 28-1), there appears to be little difference. (On my system, all hyphenated channels force a change to OTA channels, rather than DirecTV channels.)


I think I'm going to stay with my leading zeros.


Cheers,


Burt


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13164557
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me curious. I actually got out my stop watch. These means each represent 10 trials on each possible combination:
> 
> 
> Channel CNN (Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 0202[Enter]
> 
> Mean 3.7"
> 
> 
> Channel CNN (No Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 202[Enter]
> 
> Mean 4.5"
> 
> 
> Channel KCET (Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 028-1[Enter]
> 
> Mean 6.5"
> 
> 
> Channel KCET (No Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 28-1[Enter]
> 
> Mean 6.6"
> 
> 
> Interesting results, no? All results were obtained with an Inter-Key Delay of zero, and [Enter] specified in digit entry for channels.
> 
> 
> On my system, it appears that adding the leading zero results in a real improvement of almost one second. But, this is true only for the normal 3-digit channels.
> 
> 
> On the hyphenated channels (e.g., 28-1), there appears to be little difference. (On my system, all hyphenated channels force a change to OTA channels, rather than DirecTV channels.)
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stay with my leading zeros.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Burt



Burt,

Thanks for taking the "time" to do that. I'm going to change mine back over to the lead-0 to see if I yield faster changing too.

,R


----------



## 120inna55

I'm using v7.4.2.


I initially launched without incident. I "replaced remote" (H688 to One). All without incident. I even made multiple settings changes (connecting, trying out the remote, shutting down the software, re-connecting, tweaking, etc.) All without incident. Now, when I launch the software, I get the following message, "ERROR: Your network connection is not working properly." Then it asks if I can connect to other sites, and the answer is yes, but it still can't connect. I essentially have to exit out of it.


I can still go to http://members.harmonyremote.com and my settings are there and can be modified and the remote can be updated without incident.


Yet I still cannot use the non-web based software.


Firewall's off (even though there was no problem with the firewall being on during the initial setup and tweaking)

Cache is cleared.


Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## madpony

Where exactly in the software does one go to add the enter command to the end of digit entry for the favorite channels?


----------



## Dosers

Rob,

I have exactly the same problem. Horrible angle, and very low reach (unless exactly in front / 0 degree angle). No comparison to the 880 which worked 'in all positions'.

I too had returned mine and expecting a replacement in 2-3 days. I am HOPING the new one will fix it and there is 'just' a bad batch of misaligned sensors out there; it's clear the problem is NOT isolated, but I am hoping still that the majority of H1s are fine. It'll be interesting to see both our experience (i.e. ideally we both see a marked difference with new ones. If we don't, well.......).


Best

dan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13159304
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with level 2 support. He said that sure is a problem as the One should have as wide an angle as the 880. Plus only some of us are complaining.
> 
> 
> Basically, he had me use the camera to check the IR emitters again. This time we focused on looking straight at the remote, because I told him I had to move the remote from side to side to see each emitter thru the camera. According to him, since I can't see the emitters from straight on (or they are very weak), it's definitely an emitter problem.
> 
> 
> He recommended exchanging the remote since I'm still within the 30 day window.
> 
> 
> Just to verify, most of you have no complaints about this issue?
> 
> 
> Rob


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigrock66* /forum/post/13163959
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm building an alcove for my remote in my HT room. I've looked everywhere for a dimensional drawing of the charger cradle but fell short. Could someone be so kind to measure it and give me the info? H x W x L
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> BR



Approximately 1.5" x 3.5" x 9.5" with the remote in the cradle.


Frank


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13164985
> 
> 
> I'm using v7.4.2.
> 
> 
> \\Now, when I launch the software, I get the following message, "ERROR: Your network connection is not working properly."
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on?



I just started having the exact same problem tonight.


What is even more interesting is that when I go to the software download site it is recommending that I now "upgrade" to v7.4.1 - huh?


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/13164557
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me curious. I actually got out my stop watch. These means each represent 10 trials on each possible combination:
> 
> 
> Channel CNN (Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 0202[Enter]
> 
> Mean 3.7"
> 
> 
> Channel CNN (No Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 202[Enter]
> 
> Mean 4.5"
> 
> 
> Channel KCET (Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 028-1[Enter]
> 
> Mean 6.5"
> 
> 
> Channel KCET (No Leading Zero)
> 
> Digit entry 28-1[Enter]
> 
> Mean 6.6"
> 
> 
> Interesting results, no? All results were obtained with an Inter-Key Delay of zero, and [Enter] specified in digit entry for channels.
> 
> 
> On my system, it appears that adding the leading zero results in a real improvement of almost one second. But, this is true only for the normal 3-digit channels.
> 
> 
> On the hyphenated channels (e.g., 28-1), there appears to be little difference. (On my system, all hyphenated channels force a change to OTA channels, rather than DirecTV channels.)
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stay with my leading zeros.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Burt



Thanks for timing it. I had only used leading zeros on the OTA networks, so that probably explains the difference we were seeing. I will go in and change the non-OTA stuff to leading zeros the next time I mess with it.


----------



## cbnash

Same problem here. It's been working fine for the last two weeks, is Logitech having a problem with their server?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13165831
> 
> 
> Where exactly in the software does one go to add the enter command to the end of digit entry for the favorite channels?



madpony,

I don't have the software in front of me, but I believe it will be under your "device" setup for the satellite/cable box. Under "Advanded Setup" on one of those sub-pages it asks for the convention of channel input. One of those options is something like "input channel numbers and enter".

I hope that helps you out.

,R


----------



## bigrock66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/13166296
> 
> 
> Approximately 1.5" x 3.5" x 9.5" with the remote in the cradle.
> 
> 
> Frank



Thanks!!


----------



## hoopmanjh

Has anyone run into this before, either with the One or with one of the earlier models? I went to pick it up out of the cradle yesterday and the screen end was hot to the touch; also, there was a black circle on the right side of the LCD screen. Further, it didn't appear to be holding much in the way of a charge. Eventually, when I removed and replaced the battery that seemed to clear up the problem -- the black spot went away immediately, and it seems to be charging correctly -- although since it's only a week old I already have a replacement en route from Amazon.


----------



## 120inna55

I've read the sticky about speeding up the slow default response times, but I'm still having a problem specifically with my 2 Echostar HD DVR's (ViP 622 & ViP 722).


There are no problems with turning on/off the DVR's. Associated activities start-up and shut-down appropriately and in a timely enough fashion.


My problem is with relatively slow, sluggish response either with channel changes or menu/guide navigation.


My current setting (for both boxes) are as follows:


Power on delay: 1500

Inter-key delay: 0

Inter-device delay: 500


I should also note that these are the same settings I had on my previous H688 and the response time was immediate/perfect.


I don't see how adjusting the power-on delay or the inter-device delay could rectify my issue (If I'm wrong, please correct me). My problem seems to be related to the inter-key delay, but I can't make it any faster than "0" can I?


----------



## girdnerg

On my 622 I have both the inter-key and inter-device delay set at 0.

I also have the number of repeats set to 1. Reducing the number of repeats really sped up the channel changes using favorites, so I think that's the key.


With those settings, I'm happy with the response time.


Rob


----------



## Rattor

Is there a place you can go to check what devices are supported by the Harmony without going through the setup software? Like an online device database?


----------



## madpony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13167609
> 
> 
> madpony,
> 
> I don't have the software in front of me, but I believe it will be under your "device" setup for the satellite/cable box. Under "Advanded Setup" on one of those sub-pages it asks for the convention of channel input. One of those options is something like "input channel numbers and enter".
> 
> I hope that helps you out.
> 
> ,R



Very much so. Thank you. Also, thank you for the awesome logo icons


----------



## cbnash

The following was posted today on Logitech's website:


The Harmony datacentre is currently off-line due to a networking error. We expect this issue to be resolved within the next 4 hours.


We strongly recommend that you try again later today. However, if you need to make changes now then you can use our web based version of the setup software by opening a web browser and going to http:\\\\members.harmonyremote.com\\easyzapper


Note: When updating your remote using the web based version with Internet Explorer , the update will be stopped and a yellow banner displayed at the top of the browser window. Click on the banner and select "Download File" . A download window will be displayed. Click "Open" to continue.


I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


Peter

Logitech Harmony Support


----------



## madpony

I am having an issue with my "watch tv" activity hopefully you guys can help with....


Originally, I believe I had my tv (Sony KDS-60A3000) as 2nd or 3rd in the chain of components to turn on by this activity. When I hit the button, the tv did not power on. I went into the software and made the tv the first to power on, and it still will not turn on. I have to use the "help" button to get it to come on after the other components have been powered on.


Is this simply an issue of needing to increase the power on delay, due to my tv being an SXRD rear projection? Thanks, guys.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13169554
> 
> 
> On my 622 I have both the inter-key and inter-device delay set at 0.
> 
> I also have the number of repeats set to 1. Reducing the number of repeats really sped up the channel changes using favorites, so I think that's the key.
> 
> 
> With those settings, I'm happy with the response time.
> 
> 
> Rob



Can you explain what the number of repeats refers to?


Thanks


----------



## girdnerg

From the logitech site;


What are 'Repeats' when sending an infrared (IR) command?


Due to potential problems receiving the IR from the remote control, many devices require they see multiple "repeats" of data before they recognize a command as being valid. This threshold can vary between manufacturers, and even devices by the same manufacturer. The Repeats setting specifies how many times the remote should send a command, which is normally between zero and five.



You get to this setting by going into the device>trouble shooting> (device)responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally. Then choose the number of repeats. Supposedly, the lower the number, the faster the remote will be. My DVR will works with a repeat setting of 1, while my TV requires a 3. If I set the TV below 3, it stops responding.


The sticky at the top of this forum (harmony slow response) has more discussion.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13170293
> 
> 
> I am having an issue with my "watch tv" activity hopefully you guys can help with....
> 
> 
> Originally, I believe I had my tv (Sony KDS-60A3000) as 2nd or 3rd in the chain of components to turn on by this activity. When I hit the button, the tv did not power on. I went into the software and made the tv the first to power on, and it still will not turn on. I have to use the "help" button to get it to come on after the other components have been powered on.
> 
> 
> Is this simply an issue of needing to increase the power on delay, due to my tv being an SXRD rear projection? Thanks, guys.



Hmmm. I have a KDS-55A3000 and the standard settings in the Harmony database are working fine. I *think* the TV has a period of time between "power on" and "picture on" that requires a fairly long delay before any TV settings are adjusted but that doesn't sound like your issue.


Frank


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13171391
> 
> 
> From the logitech site;
> 
> 
> What are 'Repeats' when sending an infrared (IR) command?
> 
> 
> Due to potential problems receiving the IR from the remote control, many devices require they see multiple "repeats" of data before they recognize a command as being valid. This threshold can vary between manufacturers, and even devices by the same manufacturer. The Repeats setting specifies how many times the remote should send a command, which is normally between zero and five.
> 
> 
> 
> You get to this setting by going into the device>trouble shooting> (device)responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally. Then choose the number of repeats. Supposedly, the lower the number, the faster the remote will be. My DVR will works with a repeat setting of 1, while my TV requires a 3. If I set the TV below 3, it stops responding.
> 
> 
> The sticky at the top of this forum (harmony slow response) has more discussion.



Thanks...one more thing to tweak.


By the way, for those of you with a remote haveing a narrow angle of effective IR beam, mine can be pointed way off axis and still be effective as long as nothing is obstructing the line of sight. Including, yes, pointing it at the ceiling...


----------



## tripleM

I noticed that the H1 changes my QAM stations (ie 71-1) very slowly.

It methodically inputs it on screen 1 # & character @ a time after a 1-2 second delay.


Anyway I can resolve this?


----------



## Linda

SquareEyes, the icons you've created are wonderful! Thanks so much for making them available. If you're still taking requests and haven't burned out on this, here are a few more that would be useful:


Mid-Atlantic Sports Net (MASN)

HBO West HD

SHowtime Too HD

Sowtime HD West

Cinemax HD West

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz HD West

Starz Kids & Family HD


All but the first are part of DirecTV's mpeg-4 HD lineup for the premier channels.


Again, thanks!


----------



## tiger_qc

Hey guys does anyone know if an harmony two or whatever they would call it is coming? I'm talking about an IR/RF remote with an RF extender like the 880 and RF890.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Linda* /forum/post/13175091
> 
> 
> SquareEyes, the icons you've created are wonderful! Thanks so much for making them available. If you're still taking requests and haven't burned out on this, here are a few more that would be useful:
> 
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Sports Net (MASN)
> 
> HBO West HD
> 
> SHowtime Too HD
> 
> Sowtime HD West
> 
> Cinemax HD West
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz HD West
> 
> Starz Kids & Family HD
> 
> 
> All but the first are part of DirecTV's mpeg-4 HD lineup for the premier channels.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks!



Linda,

I'll add'em to the list.

,R


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/13177013
> 
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know if an harmony two or whatever they would call it is coming? I'm talking about an IR/RF remote with an RF extender like the 880 and RF890.



Nothing announced, but probably safe to assume they'll arrive eventually and I wouldn't be surprised if some Bluetooth capability shows up too, especially now that Blu-ray has won and the PS3 is still the best overall value in BR players.


I'm working on getting my Nyko IR remote dongle set up with the H1 to control my PS3; still needs smoothing out.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13173327
> 
> 
> I noticed that the H1 changes my QAM stations (ie 71-1) very slowly.
> 
> It methodically inputs it on screen 1 # & character @ a time after a 1-2 second delay.
> 
> 
> Anyway I can resolve this?



I had this same problem. You'll have to play with the inter-key and inter-device delays. On my TV and Dish receiver I set them both to 0ms. Then reduce the number of repeats to the minimum that will still allow the device to respond. I had to leave my TV repeats at the default of 3, but was able to reduce the Dish receiver repeats down to 1.


The Dish receiver is blazing now when using favorites. The TV is respectable, it's about as fast as I could change the channels manually.


See my posts above about repeats if you don't know what they are. The sticky at the top of this forum is also a read about how to fix slow response.


Rob


----------



## 350zbachelor

Do any retailers in Canada have this yet? Hopefully one in the Toronto area.


----------



## SeaBee63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *350zbachelor* /forum/post/13180219
> 
> 
> Do any retailers in Canada have this yet? Hopefully one in the Toronto area.



I ordered mine from CDW on the 31st (Thursday) and received it on the 4th (Monday). They are an online retailer but I still had it in one business day.


The $212.00 price isn't bad either.


----------



## squareeyes

Has anyone else encountered problems teaching new IR commands through the H1? I believe it may be a software glitch as sometimes it works perfectly and other times it absolutely refuses to recognize any IR signal coming through the receiver window.

I haven't found a constant factor that would explain why it works seamlessly sometimes and not at all at other times.

Help!

,R


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Randy,


I posted about this either in this thread or the RC thread. Tier 2 tech support told me they are aware of the problem and is caused by other electronic devices causing interference. Tech support asked if i was using a laptop or desktop, how far from the tv and other components as well as how far from the microwave, etc.


Once i told him that I wasnt near anything other than my laptop he told me to unplug the laptop from the adapter and stretch the cable as far away as possible. I've done it several times like this since and have not had a problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13185529
> 
> 
> Has anyone else encountered problems teaching new IR commands through the H1? I believe it may be a software glitch as sometimes it works perfectly and other times it absolutely refuses to recognize any IR signal coming through the receiver window.
> 
> I haven't found a constant factor that would explain why it works seamlessly sometimes and not at all at other times.
> 
> Help!
> 
> ,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13185848
> 
> 
> Hey Randy,
> 
> 
> I posted about this either in this thread or the RC thread. Tier 2 tech support told me they are aware of the problem and is caused by other electronic devices causing interference. Tech support asked if i was using a laptop or desktop, how far from the tv and other components as well as how far from the microwave, etc.
> 
> 
> Once i told him that I wasnt near anything other than my laptop he told me to unplug the laptop from the adapter and stretch the cable as far away as possible. I've done it several times like this since and have not had a problem.



Man, that is one temperamental SOB! I feel like I'm adjusting a pair of old rabbit ear antennae! I doesn't help that I have half a dozen electronic devices plus 3 wireless devices sitting w/in a meter of the computer.

Thanks for your help. I'll keep trying to get this right.

[Edit]

Yup! Unplugging all and going into the dining room with it did the trick.

Thanks again!

,R


----------



## 350zbachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaBee63* /forum/post/13182307
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from CDW on the 31st (Thursday) and received it on the 4th (Monday). They are an online retailer but I still had it in one business day.
> 
> 
> The $212.00 price isn't bad either.





Hey,


I treid calling CDW and they realized that they had a price error, and would not honor what you paid.


Here is the link of the new price..
http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/defa...px?EDC=1391633 


I got mine in the end, from a local member. Not as cheap as you paid, but still resonable and atleast I have it now!


BTW, I love it so far....I just need to start uploading some icons.


----------



## bigrock66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *350zbachelor* /forum/post/13189167
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> I treid calling CDW and they realized that they had a price error, and would not honor what you paid.
> 
> 
> Here is the link of the new price..
> http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/defa...px?EDC=1391633
> 
> 
> I got mine in the end, from a local member. Not as cheap as you paid, but still resonable and atleast I have it now!
> 
> 
> BTW, I love it so far....I just need to start uploading some icons.



I ordered mine at this place. I'm still waiting for it though.
http://www.1click2computers.com/prod...34&from_dist=E


----------



## mhornet

Randy,


How about an icon for Shop NBC. Its for the wife, no really it is







. Any plans for some more local affiliate logos, like Chicago?


Thanks,


mike


----------



## alexcote

I live in Toronto, ordered my Harmony One at the end of January and got it this week. I used directdial.com. I had never ordered from (or heard of) them before, and it wasn't smooth sailing (they had "600+" of them in stock when I placed my order, but the remote magically went back-order 3 hours later (they sent me an update)).


Anyway, I noticed that there are two price points for the remote in Canada -- sub-200$, and 300$+. DirectDial sold me mine for 184$, but now they list it for 260$ "call only".


Other sites -- ncix, Tiger Direct, and a couple others were listing the remote for 300$+ when I ordered mine for 184$ from Direct Dial.


I have the feeling Logitech messed up their release in Canada and announced the wrong MSRP originally...


----------



## 350zbachelor

Looking for the Nyko PS3 Remote in Toronto.


I have checked a few EB's with no luck. Can you guys let me know, what EB you got yours at or another retailer?


thanks.


----------



## JimInPT

Randy, if you get a chance sometime, would you please consider adding NWCN to the list? It's sort of a regional cable Headline News for the Northwet - especially handy during interesting weather, volcano explosions etc.


The link is their website; I haven't found a completely-clear logo image but you can probably derive one from their site header without too much trouble.


Thanks again for all your work on these.


----------



## JimInPT

Following up: thanks again for your tips about how to enter the - symbol into the H1 for my Panny plasma. Worked like a charm; now I can tune in the QAM HD channels properly.


Very helpful.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13193869
> 
> 
> Randy, if you get a chance sometime, would you please consider adding NWCN to the list? It's sort of a regional cable Headline News for the Northwet - especially handy during interesting weather, volcano explosions etc.
> 
> 
> The link is their website; I haven't found a completely-clear logo image but you can probably derive one from their site header without too much trouble.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your work on these.



added to the list.

it may be a little ways out before it's in an update, but i will get it- and all other requests- in the works. i'm a little behind the eight ball and have just over 1000 unique requests that have come in from around the globe. (by unique, i mean i've accounted for duplicate requests. and that's over 1000 *in addition* to the icons i already have posted).

yikes.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13194051
> 
> 
> added to the list.
> 
> it may be a little ways out before it's in an update, but i will get it- and all other requests- in the works. i'm a little behind the eight ball and have just over 1000 unique requests that have come in from around the globe. (by unique, i mean i've accounted for duplicate requests. and that's over 1000 *in addition* to the icons i already have posted).
> 
> yikes.



Thank you. Wow, yikes indeed. Aren't you glad you signed up?


I figured you'd be buried once word got out about your quality icons; that's specifically why I haven't (and won't) ask for strictly-local icons for all the indie stations out there. I'm sure there are many thousands of possibilities worldwide.


You'll either need a sanity-filtering assistant or some kind of arrangement with Logitech; the added-value you're providing is substantial, and I can easily see them selling thousands of units just on that decision-point alone.



And YOU out there, yes *YOU* reading this: if you've found *any* of Randy's icon collection useful, kick him a donation by clicking here .


----------



## bmuu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13130261
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim.
> 
> After several like suggestions I have added a donate button in the "about" page.
> 
> I will add the .zip archive again after I get the site organized and sorted out. Then there will be multiple sets by nation and/or region. (there will most-likely be over 500 tv icons alone by this time next week and i don't think everyone will want to weed through twenty BBCs to get to one Bravo).
> 
> ,R



I would like to see Harmony and all the channels represented by squareeyes's hard work support this cause. I promise that without the Favorites icons I would not watch a vast majority of the channels that I watch due to the Favorites icons.


Until I encountered this thread, I did not use favorite channels either with my DVR or my previously owned Harmony 720.


These channel icons are an incredible enhancemant to the Harmony remote and very good exposure for each station represented.


Thank you squareeyes and I hope that Harmony and the stations represented by the icons you have created come forth with a donation you can use to pay you for your time and perhaps someone to help you in this cause.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmuu* /forum/post/13195143
> 
> 
> I would like to see Harmony and all the channels represented by squareeyes's hard work support this cause. I promise that without the Favorites icons I would not watch a vast majority of the channels that I watch due to the Favorites icons.
> 
> 
> Until I encountered this thread, I did not use favorite channels either with my DVR or my previously owned Harmony 720.
> 
> 
> These channel icons are an incredible enhancemant to the Harmony remote and very good exposure for each station represented.
> 
> 
> Thank you squareeyes and I hope that Harmony and the stations represented by the icons you have created come forth with a donation you can use to pay you for your time and perhaps someone to help you in this cause.



Very good point and WELCOME to AVS!


----------



## johng

I'm setting up the Harmony One and am having trouble with three devices: 1) DirecTV HD-PVR HR21-700, 2) DirecTV HD-PVR H10-250, and 3)Lexicon Surround Sound Processor DC-1. It's hard to imagine that the DirecTV devices are not in the data base, and the Lexicon DC-1 is a legacy product, but less than 10 years old.


Have any of you been able to locate these devices in the data base? For the D-TV devices, I've entered the model numbers under both "PVR" and "Satellite", but am required to program from the remote. Can any of you help with these?


Simiarly, the Lexicon really doesn't have a caterogy. It isn't an Amp, nor is it a Receiver. It's a Processer. Anyone have a suggestion?


This is my first Harmony, so I hope you folks won't mind if I'm back with more questions.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## moonhawk

FWIW, I was able to find local station icons on each of the stations' websites, but Randy's are so much nicer I'm sticking with the national network affiliate icons he provided..e.g. CBS HD vs KRQE (Albuquerge CBS affiliate)


But if you gotta have a local icon instead, you can probably cut and paste them from their websites.


----------



## mohanman

Hey guys, I just recently got a harmony one remote. I like it, but at the same time its pissing me off. Sometimes it will turn on my harman kardon receiver, sometimes it won't, sometimes it will turn it off, sometimes it won't, sometimes it will switch to the right input sometimes it won't.. how the hell do I get this thing to work right? I keep messing with those delay numbers, but I don't know what is the right number.


I have a harman kardon 630


Thanks

Mo


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johng* /forum/post/13196388
> 
> 
> I'm setting up the Harmony One and am having trouble with three devices: 1) DirecTV HD-PVR HR21-700, 2) DirecTV HD-PVR H10-250, and 3)Lexicon Surround Sound Processor DC-1.



I have the DTV HR-20 and found it in the database. I just added a new device to my profile and the HR-21 PVR popped right up.


Did you go to Satellite, DirectTV then type in HR-21 ?


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohanman* /forum/post/13197111
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just recently got a harmony one remote. I like it, but at the same time its pissing me off. Sometimes it will turn on my harman kardon receiver, sometimes it won't, sometimes it will turn it off, sometimes it won't, sometimes it will switch to the right input sometimes it won't.. how the hell do I get this thing to work right? I keep messing with those delay numbers, but I don't know what is the right number.
> 
> 
> I have a harman kardon 630
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mo



It may not be (just) the delay settings; try messing with the Repeats settings; I think you can set from 0 to 5 repeats of a command transmission. It's in the Troubleshooting options of the Device menus; look for a specific problem like you outlined above ("sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't").


I just reset my Repeats today for my Panasonic plasma TV from 3 down to 0; the TV still works fine, but the remote now outputs the commands faster to the TV.


----------



## girdnerg

For those of us that were complaining about the One being more directional that the 880, it turned out to be a bad remote after all. The wife exchanged my old one and the new one works almost as well as the 880 did. I can aim the new one just about anywhere and it will still operate my components.


Funny bit of info. I had originally bought the one using the BB 10% off coupon linked at the beginning of the thread. Since the coupon was folded up with the receipt, the wife took it along with her. During the exchange, she just handed the whole bundle to the BB clerk, and sure enough, the clerk exchanged the remote and gave a 10% refund. Maybe if I exchange the remote enough times, it'll end up free! Gotta love it! And NO, my wife didn't know I had already used it, so she didn't do anything wrong. And since it's a 70 mile drive back to BB, I don't feel inclined to do anything about it either.


----------



## JustinHEMI05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13197670
> 
> 
> For those of us that were complaining about the One being more directional that the 880, it turned out to be a bad remote after all. The wife exchanged my old one and the new one works almost as well as the 880 did. I can aim the new one just about anywhere and it will still operate my components.
> 
> 
> Funny bit of info. I had originally bought the one using the BB 10% off coupon linked at the beginning of the thread. Since the coupon was folded up with the receipt, the wife took it along with her. During the exchange, she just handed the whole bundle to the BB clerk, and sure enough, the clerk exchanged the remote and gave a 10% refund. Maybe if I exchange the remote enough times, it'll end up free! Gotta love it! And NO, my wife didn't know I had already used it, so she didn't do anything wrong. And since it's a 70 mile drive back to BB, I don't feel inclined to do anything about it either.



Excellent! Glad to hear it! Enjoy!


Justin


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13197670
> 
> 
> For those of us that were complaining about the One being more directional that the 880, it turned out to be a bad remote after all. The wife exchanged my old one and the new one works almost as well as the 880 did. I can aim the new one just about anywhere and it will still operate my components.
> 
> 
> Funny bit of info. I had originally bought the one using the BB 10% off coupon linked at the beginning of the thread. Since the coupon was folded up with the receipt, the wife took it along with her. During the exchange, she just handed the whole bundle to the BB clerk, and sure enough, the clerk exchanged the remote and gave a 10% refund. Maybe if I exchange the remote enough times, it'll end up free! Gotta love it! And NO, my wife didn't know I had already used it, so she didn't do anything wrong. And since it's a 70 mile drive back to BB, I don't feel inclined to do anything about it either.



Glad for the confirmation. It's good when it's a limited issue rather than chronic. Enjoy!


----------



## bigrock66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexcote* /forum/post/13190664
> 
> 
> I live in Toronto, ordered my Harmony One at the end of January and got it this week. I used directdial.com. I had never ordered from (or heard of) them before, and it wasn't smooth sailing (they had "600+" of them in stock when I placed my order, but the remote magically went back-order 3 hours later (they sent me an update)).
> 
> 
> I have the feeling Logitech messed up their release in Canada and announced the wrong MSRP originally...



I ordered mine at another web site. Same thing. I'm actually paying much less than anyone did. I can't say how much since this would violate forum rules (only allowed to mention MSRP).


They had two model on their site. The US model (035). and the Canadian model (034). The only difference is language on the packaging of course. I ordered the US model but got a email stating that it was discontinued (of course it isn't). The price was incredibly low. Instead of arguing with them, I jumped on ordering the Canadian model for 10$ more.


I should receive it in a week or two. No complaints since I'm saving a ton of money. Especially so, compared to other web sites. I noticed yesterday that they raised the price though.


So I guess you're correct. Logitech messed-up. Funny though that MSRP on the Logitech web site was always correct...


BR


----------



## RadYOacTve

Jim,


I'm with you on this. Randy will spend days upon days doing just indie channel requests and have not asked as well. I feel fortunate to have just the major channels.


So those of you asking for such specific requests, at least consider a small donation to help keep his site going. There are a lot of added expenses when Square starts hitting his bandwidth limit let alone the cost to keep the site going.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13194183
> 
> 
> Thank you. Wow, yikes indeed. Aren't you glad you signed up?
> 
> 
> I figured you'd be buried once word got out about your quality icons; that's specifically why I haven't (and won't) ask for strictly-local icons for all the indie stations out there. I'm sure there are many thousands of possibilities worldwide.
> 
> 
> You'll either need a sanity-filtering assistant or some kind of arrangement with Logitech; the added-value you're providing is substantial, and I can easily see them selling thousands of units just on that decision-point alone.
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU out there, yes *YOU* reading this: if you've found *any* of Randy's icon collection useful, kick him a donation by clicking here .


----------



## RadYOacTve

Temperamental or not, this is one nice remote for the inconvenience of unplugging my laptop to learn a code!


Glad you got it to work!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13186011
> 
> 
> Man, that is one temperamental SOB! I feel like I'm adjusting a pair of old rabbit ear antennae! I doesn't help that I have half a dozen electronic devices plus 3 wireless devices sitting w/in a meter of the computer.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I'll keep trying to get this right.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Yup! Unplugging all and going into the dining room with it did the trick.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ,R


----------



## joe221

I just wanted to say another THANK YOU to Randy. I just noticed an icon I had requested earlier but missed. With that now installed, I am 100% running on IconHarmony's icon set in my One. This is so cool! I also want to encourage others to donate to the; keep the site going fund, here: http://www.iconharmony.com/about.html 


Way to go Randy! You Rock!


----------



## rstand

Anyone else having a problem accessing the remote control web site? I keep getting a connection interrupted message. Maybe a server issue?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13199665
> 
> 
> Temperamental or not, this is one nice remote for the inconvenience of unplugging my laptop to learn a code!
> 
> 
> Glad you got it to work!



Agreed!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/13200313
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a problem accessing the remote control web site? I keep getting a connection interrupted message. Maybe a server issue?




I had trouble with the software but was successful with the "members" web site. There's something going on, it's not us.


----------



## johng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13197216
> 
> 
> I have the DTV HR-20 and found it in the database. I just added a new device to my profile and the HR-21 PVR popped right up.
> 
> 
> Did you go to Satellite, DirectTV then type in HR-21 ?



Hmmm, I tried that, and typed in "HR-21", but it still didn't recognize the remote and wants me to manually set it up. Good grief, there are literally thousands of these DTV boxes out there. I'm really surprised that the Logitech data base doesn't include this. I've sent a message to tech support in the hope that they have the answer. Otherwise, I'll probably choose to return this remote and look for something with a larger data base.


Thanks for replying. Anyone else with a suggestion?


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13200383
> 
> 
> Agreed!



Seeing the problems you guys are having with nearby electronics interfering with the IR learning function I almost want to use that to see what I am being exposed to on a daily basis. From personal experience I have seen FCC certified powersupplies failing secondary certification so just cause you buy a product over the counter dun mean nuttin. We will all die from brain and nutt cancer


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freakfreak* /forum/post/13200618
> 
> 
> Seeing the problems you guys are having with nearby electronics interfering with the IR learning function I almost want to use that to see what I am being exposed to on a daily basis. From personal experience I have seen FCC certified powersupplies failing secondary certification so just cause you buy a product over the counter dun mean nuttin. We will all die from brain and nutt cancer



i'm gonna stop carrying my cellphone in my front pocket.


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13200760
> 
> 
> i'm gonna stop carrying my cellphone in my front pocket.



Or backpocket if you were a femme


----------



## jwhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13063506
> 
> 
> new icons per last round of requests have been created. old icons have been moved off of 4shared.com. you may now browse by icon and pull each directly from the browser window or you may download entire sets from:
> http://www.iconharmony.com
> 
> i hacked the site together pretty fast, so please report any problems to me via the email link.
> 
> many thanks to joe for taking the time to test it out.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Hi Randy:


First off, thanks from another member for your very generous volunteer efforts in sharing your icons and to others who've graciously offered their time & talents in support!


I was looking for the "Fox News Channel" and saw the regular Fox and several others but not this one; any chance of putting on your list?


Best regards,


Jack


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/13201040
> 
> 
> Hi Randy:I was looking for the "Fox News Channel" and saw the regular Fox and several others but not this one; any chance of putting on your list?



It's in there. "Foxnews.jpg"


Looks good, like all the others, too.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13200524
> 
> 
> I had trouble with the software but was successful with the "members" web site. There's something going on, it's not us.



I know around 1AM EDT time I was trying to update my remote via the desktop UI & it gave me an error.


So I rebooted my desktop & software version 7.4.3 is now up for me & everything was functional again.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13161181
> 
> 
> (edited above reply for brevity)
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the detailed reply; I'll fiddle with that tonight. I thought it might have something to do with learning custom IR codes but thought the Prog- key was already programmed in. Will double-check it and let you know how it works out.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Jim did this ever work out for you?


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13201325
> 
> 
> Jim did this ever work out for you?



Yes it did; worked just fine and I posted a note about that yesterday - but not surprised it got lost amongst all the fine postings to this thread.


I appreciate the pointer. I just went in and added the "Prog-" key to the database with an IR learning sequence, then I had to define the minus key on my computer keyboard to map to "Prog-" so that I could type it into the channel number sequence when setting up favorite channels.


Worked like a charm; thanks again.


Now I just have to beat on the Seattle NBC affiliate. Believe it or not, CBS, ABC, PBS and Fox are all in HiDef on my basic cable and accessible without a cable box using the QAM tuner in my Panasonic plasma TV (and are now all Favorite Channels thanks to your help) - but not NBC. Cable company says only that one local affiliate is gouging them for extra HD money, and so they want to charge me an extra $10/month to add just six channels to my basic cable, including NBCHD Seattle.


Pfffffft. I haven't spent much time with NBC since Cheers ended. Still, it's goofy.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I had to do a few tweaks and got a new update too, version 7.4.3. No notes on the main page for the update, if anyone finds out what the changes are, please post!


Thanks.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Jim,


I just looked at changing the settings for the repeats and the tip screen says:


"If your device responds too slowly, or not at all when you press a button on the remote, increase the value to 4 or 5. if your device responds too quickly, lower the value to 2, 1, or 0."


Which is the opposite from which you suggest. I'm trying to get my Scientific Atlanta HD boxes to be a little more responsive to button presses as there is the slightest lag. I haven't had a chance to test the settings yet, my wife is using the remote with the bedroom tv to see how she likes it.


I'll test first thing in the morning and report back, I know Randy has a similar issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13197317
> 
> 
> It may not be (just) the delay settings; try messing with the Repeats settings; I think you can set from 0 to 5 repeats of a command transmission. It's in the Troubleshooting options of the Device menus; look for a specific problem like you outlined above ("sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't").
> 
> 
> I just reset my Repeats today for my Panasonic plasma TV from 3 down to 0; the TV still works fine, but the remote now outputs the commands faster to the TV.


----------



## donthurtthenoob

hi. i just got the harmony one, and for the most part, i love it, but i have ran into a slight problem in that my receiver wont turn off when i power off everything. everything else does, except for the AVR


i have to use the help button more often than not so that the receiver will turn off. ive gone through and tried to trouble shoot with the menus provided, but to no avail.


i have an HK AVR-247 by the way..

any suggestions/tips??


thanks


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13201608
> 
> 
> Yes it did; worked just fine and I posted a note about that yesterday - but not surprised it got lost amongst all the fine postings to this thread.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the pointer. I just went in and added the "Prog-" key to the database with an IR learning sequence, then I had to define the minus key on my computer keyboard to map to "Prog-" so that I could type it into the channel number sequence when setting up favorite channels.
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm; thanks again.
> 
> 
> Now I just have to beat on the Seattle NBC affiliate. Believe it or not, CBS, ABC, PBS and Fox are all in HiDef on my basic cable and accessible without a cable box using the QAM tuner in my Panasonic plasma TV (and are now all Favorite Channels thanks to your help) - but not NBC. Cable company says only that one local affiliate is gouging them for extra HD money, and so they want to charge me an extra $10/month to add just six channels to my basic cable, including NBCHD Seattle.
> 
> 
> Pfffffft. I haven't spent much time with NBC since Cheers ended. Still, it's goofy.



Glad to hear!










Btw, Does your H1 input the channel numbers really methodically (ie slowly) when you use the favorites icons for the QAM stations?

Iam having a devil of a time trying to get it speed things up.


ps: Not sure about your network affiliates up there but here in DC, CBS is the only fulltime HD station.

The other 3 affiliates are quasi & part time.










That said, the longer we QAM ppl hold out for 'freeHD' the better it will be for our ultimate goal: more free HD!


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13205146
> 
> 
> Glad to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Does your H1 input the channel numbers really methodically (ie slowly) when you use the favorites icons for the QAM stations?
> 
> Iam having a devil of a time trying to get it speed things up.
> 
> 
> ps: Not sure about your network affiliates up there but here in DC, CBS is the only fulltime HD station.
> 
> The other 3 affiliates are quasi & part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the longer we QAM ppl hold out for 'freeHD' the better it will be for our ultimate goal: more free HD!



Yes, my QAM channel input is still pretty slow even after setting repeats/delays to zero on my Panasonic plasma.


Out of Seattle, CBS/ABC/NBC/PBS/Fox affiliates seem to be full-time HD transmissions on the QAM channels (haven't done exhaustive testing; only had the TV for a week) but often broadcast SD content, especially during the day and many of the commercials (lots of commercials are going HD). My TV's status line still shows 720p/1080i signal, though. Don't know for sure about NBC, for the aforementioned reasons.


This reminds me of when I was a kid in the 60s and running across an actual color show was still a big deal when most were still in black-and-white. The Wonderful World of Color, and all that.


I bet if the digital switchover happens on schedule next Feb we'll see a rapid shift to everyone going HD or risk losing out in the ratings.


----------



## ishanty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donthurtthenoob* /forum/post/13205110
> 
> 
> hi. i just got the harmony one, and for the most part, i love it, but i have ran into a slight problem in that my receiver wont turn off when i power off everything. everything else does, except for the AVR
> 
> 
> i have to use the help button more often than not so that the receiver will turn off. ive gone through and tried to trouble shoot with the menus provided, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> i have an HK AVR-247 by the way..
> 
> any suggestions/tips??
> 
> 
> thanks



i had the same problems with my denon amp what i did was decrease my power on delay and that seems to work fod me


----------



## Dosers

Very good to hear - and glad for you.


Having said that - I AM on my second one now, and it's as bad as the first. So, while I have no doubt that there are better ones out there I am a bit disillusioned at the 'first batch'....

I guess I can try a 3rd. And use my flawlessly working 880 in the meantime .....


d



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13197670
> 
> 
> For those of us that were complaining about the One being more directional that the 880, it turned out to be a bad remote after all. The wife exchanged my old one and the new one works almost as well as the 880 did. I can aim the new one just about anywhere and it will still operate my components.
> 
> 
> Funny bit of info. I had originally bought the one using the BB 10% off coupon linked at the beginning of the thread. Since the coupon was folded up with the receipt, the wife took it along with her. During the exchange, she just handed the whole bundle to the BB clerk, and sure enough, the clerk exchanged the remote and gave a 10% refund. Maybe if I exchange the remote enough times, it'll end up free! Gotta love it! And NO, my wife didn't know I had already used it, so she didn't do anything wrong. And since it's a 70 mile drive back to BB, I don't feel inclined to do anything about it either.


----------



## bjarkebech

squareeyes: if you have time to make more icons, i would really appreciate if you would make icons for danish tv channels TV 2, DR1 and DR2. I have included images as an attachment. Also, it would be great if you could upload the psd you use to save you some time and experiment with.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13204441
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get my Scientific Atlanta HD boxes to be a little more responsive to button presses as there is the slightest lag.



Insert leading zeroes on channel numbers.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13204441
> 
> 
> Hey Jim,
> 
> 
> I just looked at changing the settings for the repeats and the tip screen says:
> 
> 
> "If your device responds too slowly, or not at all when you press a button on the remote, increase the value to 4 or 5. if your device responds too quickly, lower the value to 2, 1, or 0."
> 
> 
> Which is the opposite from which you suggest. I'm trying to get my Scientific Atlanta HD boxes to be a little more responsive to button presses as there is the slightest lag. I haven't had a chance to test the settings yet, my wife is using the remote with the bedroom tv to see how she likes it.
> 
> 
> I'll test first thing in the morning and report back, I know Randy has a similar issue.



Eric,

Tweaked the settings and have the response time even faster than before with very little repeat or lag when scrolling the menus and with very fast channel switching. The only weird thing is that the SA 8300 HD box does not or seldomly responds for a 5-10 second period after switching on. It's lightning fast after that period of time and if it goes off and back on shortly thereafter there is no delay at all. I tried the Power On delay at several settings and 1500 seemed best. But perhaps I'm missing something or it's processor lag from an IR signal to another component and I need to fix the inter-device delay.

Anyone have a clue what that might be?


Settings:

Lead-0 on favorites (thanks all for that tip and thanks burt for actually timing it)

Repeat = 0

Delays:

Power On = 1500

Inter-key = 100

Input = 0

Inter-Device = 0


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donthurtthenoob* /forum/post/13205110
> 
> 
> hi. i just got the harmony one, and for the most part, i love it, but i have ran into a slight problem in that my receiver wont turn off when i power off everything. everything else does, except for the AVR
> 
> 
> i have to use the help button more often than not so that the receiver will turn off. ive gone through and tried to trouble shoot with the menus provided, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> i have an HK AVR-247 by the way..
> 
> any suggestions/tips??
> 
> 
> thanks



Have you gone into the device screen for the receiver on the remote, found the on/off soft button, and tried that? Maybe there's a bum IR code in the database. If that's the case, you can try and re-learn the off button from your original remote.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Randy,


Got the repeats to 0 and my two delays to zero and it works as well as I could expect. My power on delay is set to 1000 and don't notice any lag. I'll pay close attention and report back.


Just a thought for your website, maybe implement your own "harmony" message board...at least it would make a more central place for requests.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13206235
> 
> 
> Eric,
> 
> Tweaked the settings and have the response time even faster than before with very little repeat or lag when scrolling the menus and with very fast channel switching. The only weird thing is that the SA 8300 HD box does not or seldomly responds for a 5-10 second period after switching on. It's lightning fast after that period of time and if it goes off and back on shortly thereafter there is no delay at all. I tried the Power On delay at several settings and 1500 seemed best. But perhaps I'm missing something or it's processor lag from an IR signal to another component and I need to fix the inter-device delay.
> 
> Anyone have a clue what that might be?
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> Lead-0 on favorites (thanks all for that tip and thanks burt for actually timing it)
> 
> Repeat = 0
> 
> Delays:
> 
> Power On = 1500
> 
> Inter-key = 100
> 
> Input = 0
> 
> Inter-Device = 0


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13206235
> 
> 
> ... The only weird thing is that the SA 8300 HD box does not or seldomly responds for a 5-10 second period after switching on. ...I tried the Power On delay at several settings and 1500 seemed best. ...



If the device is not ready to accept signals for 5-10 seconds (5000ms-10000ms) I would suggest that you increase the Power On Delay to *at least* 5000ms.


----------



## burnsy1

My 360 connects to the music folder on my computer via the network. I often use it as my music player but have to navigate through the 360 menus to get to the player.


I tried to setup an activity for playing music and chose the xbox 360 but as I go through the wizard it says, "no digital music player selected" or something along those lines. I just bought the harmony last night...so I may be missing something...or maybe I have to manually make a macro to do this. Anyone else out there had any success with this?


----------



## donthurtthenoob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishanty* /forum/post/13205428
> 
> 
> i had the same problems with my denon amp what i did was decrease my power on delay and that seems to work fod me



how do i go about doing this??


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burnsy1* /forum/post/13208611
> 
> 
> My 360 connects to the music folder on my computer via the network. I often use it as my music player but have to navigate through the 360 menus to get to the player.
> 
> 
> I tried to setup an activity for playing music and chose the xbox 360 but as I go through the wizard it says, "no digital music player selected" or something along those lines. I just bought the harmony last night...so I may be missing something...or maybe I have to manually make a macro to do this. Anyone else out there had any success with this?



I also stream music from my iTune folder to my receiver through my 360. I simply go to my play Xbox 360 activity and navigate 360's menus. The H1 controls all shuttle commands as it should.

I suppose if you wanted to set up a separate activity to just listen to music you would start with the "Play Xbox" activity and add a series of startup signals and pauses to navigate to the music player automatically. I would do that under the advanced setup area in the Harmony software. You can then rename the activity to "Stream Music" or whatever.

Post your results if you try that. I'm going to try to set it up like that this week just to see if I can; I will post as well.

,R


----------



## mefromfl

what item would i need to get to get this remote to control my computer also?


----------



## mohanman

Okay guys, I'm so confused about what the big deal with the harmony one is? I am so close to returning it. It won't turn things on and off right, and I think the emitter is just weak? It won't turn on my avr-630 harman kardon all the time without using stupid help. I am comparing this, however, to my $600.00 mx-950 remote which can turn off/on things with holding the remote behind my back. Is there something I am doing wrong? Is there a way to make the signal stronger or something?


Thanks

Mo


----------



## girdnerg

mohanman,

You may be like me and got a bad one. I just exchanged mine and the new one is working much, much better.


----------



## iserum

it is so strange number of people complaining about H1 not turning their equipment properly, if an activity included lots of components it is very important to point remote to the units until the emitter sign goes away from screen, i did not have problem with mine in three weeks, the other thing would be interference with other signals.

Mine works flawlessly as my 680 was. i can't compare it with 880 as i used 880 for a week only, my real issue with 880 was small buttons.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohanman* /forum/post/13209148
> 
> 
> Okay guys, I'm so confused about what the big deal with the harmony one is? I am so close to returning it. It won't turn things on and off right, and I think the emitter is just weak? It won't turn on my avr-630 harman kardon all the time without using stupid help. ...



Just out of curiosity, what did Logitech Tech Support do when you called?


----------



## gblange

anyone out there know how to access the H1 user manual on the logitech website? and the menu and guide buttons on my H1 both bring up the program guide on my scientific atlanta 8300 stb/dvr. seems strange, but is that just the way it is?

thanks!


----------



## Gary J

I guess you never noticed both of those buttons bring up the Guide on the 8300 remote too.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Yo Mo,


I've been using my One mostly in my computer room tv and the MX-950 is in the family room but when I use it in the family room where I have the MX-950 also and I was able to set up the One almost exactly the way I have my MX-950 programmed. My One seems to have a pretty good IR transmitter but the 950's is stronger. My setup isn't very complicated, Denon AVR/Samsung TV/SA 8300HD/Toshiba HD-DVD player.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohanman* /forum/post/13209148
> 
> 
> Okay guys, I'm so confused about what the big deal with the harmony one is? I am so close to returning it. It won't turn things on and off right, and I think the emitter is just weak? It won't turn on my avr-630 harman kardon all the time without using stupid help. I am comparing this, however, to my $600.00 mx-950 remote which can turn off/on things with holding the remote behind my back. Is there something I am doing wrong? Is there a way to make the signal stronger or something?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mo


----------



## gblange




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13210094
> 
> 
> I guess you never noticed both of those buttons bring up the Guide on the 8300 remote too.



actually, on my comcast remote, the guide button brings up the tv guide, while the menu button brings up a "quick settings" window.

gary (too)


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13209946
> 
> 
> anyone out there know how to access the H1 user manual on the logitech website?



I don't see a way to get it via the website, but you can view/download it from within the H1 software:


- Load the software

- Under "Tip Center" at the upper-right, select "More Help"

- Select the "Manuals" tab when the new window opens

- Click "User Manual" to open it in your PDF viewer application - you can then save, print, search etc.


----------



## gblange




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13211304
> 
> 
> I don't see a way to get it via the website, but you can view/download it from within the H1 software:
> 
> 
> - Load the software
> 
> - Under "Tip Center" at the upper-right, select "More Help"
> 
> - Select the "Manuals" tab when the new window opens
> 
> - Click "User Manual" to open it in your PDF viewer application - you can then save, print, search etc.



thanks jim....now to get thru the maunal's 40 pages


----------



## burnsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13208776
> 
> 
> I also stream music from my iTune folder to my receiver through my 360. I simply go to my play Xbox 360 activity and navigate 360's menus. The H1 controls all shuttle commands as it should.
> 
> I suppose if you wanted to set up a separate activity to just listen to music you would start with the "Play Xbox" activity and add a series of startup signals and pauses to navigate to the music player automatically. I would do that under the advanced setup area in the Harmony software. You can then rename the activity to "Stream Music" or whatever.
> 
> Post your results if you try that. I'm going to try to set it up like that this week just to see if I can; I will post as well.
> 
> ,R



This is turning out to be a big pain. Im up to 18 commands now trying to get this to work. THe logitech software leaves a lot to be desired when putting together a lengthy activity. I've had to insert a couple delays to allow time for the 360 to boot up before its ready to respond to a command...and now it looks like I'll have to add a delay between each command on the 360. Each time I add a delay I have to click the stupid order up button to move it up to where it needs to be.... I wish they had an advanced ui where you could copy and paste in delay commands.... or even some sort of text editor....


----------



## tripleM

I have 2 TV activities set up: Watch TV & Watch TV w. Stereo.


I set up the icon based favorite channels for the 1st set up & there is a box available to select which supposedly apply these favorite channels to both TV activities.


However, I can't seem to access the latter's favorite channels.


Any ideas pls?


----------



## Primetime316

I bought the Harmony One yesterday. It's hands down the best remote I've ever used. It works like a breeze. I was using 3 different remotes when trying to watch a movie on my HD70. Now, it's only one.


I found a set of channel icons on the net. They look so cool. I just touch the channel I want to watch and i'm there.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime316* /forum/post/13212808
> 
> 
> I bought the Harmony One yesterday. It's hands down the best remote I've ever used. It works like a breeze. I was using 3 different remotes when trying to watch a movie on my HD70. Now, it's only one.
> 
> 
> I found a set of channel icons on the net. They look so cool. I just touch the channel I want to watch and i'm there.




Yep, that's pretty much the idea. Using Squareeyes' icon set?


----------



## Primetime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13212922
> 
> 
> Yep, that's pretty much the idea. Using Squareeyes' icon set?




Yep. The remote would have been boring without those.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13204441
> 
> 
> Hey Jim,
> 
> 
> I just looked at changing the settings for the repeats and the tip screen says:
> 
> 
> "If your device responds too slowly, or not at all when you press a button on the remote, increase the value to 4 or 5. if your device responds too quickly, lower the value to 2, 1, or 0."
> 
> 
> Which is the opposite from which you suggest. I'm trying to get my Scientific Atlanta HD boxes to be a little more responsive to button presses as there is the slightest lag. I haven't had a chance to test the settings yet, my wife is using the remote with the bedroom tv to see how she likes it.
> 
> 
> I'll test first thing in the morning and report back, I know Randy has a similar issue.



In my case, I found that the HR20 was seeing several repeated commands coming close together as one command, but would work fine with just one repeat. So, there was no need for extra commands and the additiona repeats just made the command take longer.


The Tip page about repeats could use some work IMO as they don't do a good job of explaining the issue and what you are changin IMO.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I didn't see this already posted but here is a nice review from CNET:

http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-contr...?tag=cnetfd.mt


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13215432
> 
> 
> I didn't see this already posted but here is a nice review from CNET:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-contr...?tag=cnetfd.mt



Thanks! Updated message #1.


----------



## joe221

Randy,


Is it just me, or do I see a bunch of new icons in the group? I see there are now 15 pages, even if most of the pages say 14. Nice work!


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burnsy1* /forum/post/13212616
> 
> 
> This is turning out to be a big pain. Im up to 18 commands now trying to get this to work. THe logitech software leaves a lot to be desired when putting together a lengthy activity. I've had to insert a couple delays to allow time for the 360 to boot up before its ready to respond to a command...and now it looks like I'll have to add a delay between each command on the 360. Each time I add a delay I have to click the stupid order up button to move it up to where it needs to be.... I wish they had an advanced ui where you could copy and paste in delay commands.... or even some sort of text editor....



You don't need to insert delays manually.


For the 360's boot up delay, increase the "Power On Delay" for the 360 device.


For the delay between commands, increase the "Inter Key Delay" for the 360 device.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13220258
> 
> 
> You don't need to insert delays manually.
> 
> 
> For the 360's boot up delay, increase the "Power On Delay" for the 360 device.
> 
> 
> For the delay between commands, increase the "Inter Key Delay" for the 360 device.



Exactly!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13220339
> 
> 
> Exactly!



czzer,

That's a logical and elegant solution. I'm going to have to try that out.

,R


----------



## burnsy1

Yeah, I actually did figure that out about halfway through my programming last night. I got to a point where the xbox guide would come up...chose dashboard...but then on the following window where you have to "ok" to exiting whatever your doing..it stopped.


I tried fiddling with it some more ..messing with different delays, but its gotten to the point where the remote lockups completely when I attempt that activity







....back to the drawing board


----------



## thptrek

Has anyone developed an activity or button to be able to change a Panasonic plasma's picture mode. I have been trying to find a solution such that one push and the plasma goes to Cinema mode, then another button for Standard, Custom, etc.


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thptrek* /forum/post/13226967
> 
> 
> Has anyone developed an activity or button to be able to change a Panasonic plasma's picture mode. I have been trying to find a solution such that one push and the plasma goes to Cinema mode, then another button for Standard, Custom, etc.



You would have to program a "sequence" (one for each picture mode) and then assign this sequence to a button(s).


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/13227008
> 
> 
> You would have to program a "sequence" (one for each picture mode) and then assign this sequence to a button(s).



I think he's asking for discreet codes to set the picture mode, not a sequence that would manually arrow through the TV menus to change the picture modes.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Can the ONE do "sequences?" I read in the 1000 thread that you can program a 5 command sequence" (or macro).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/13227008
> 
> 
> You would have to program a "sequence" (one for each picture mode) and then assign this sequence to a button(s).


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thptrek* /forum/post/13226967
> 
> 
> Has anyone developed an activity or button to be able to change a Panasonic plasma's picture mode. I have been trying to find a solution such that one push and the plasma goes to Cinema mode, then another button for Standard, Custom, etc.



Do u mean configuring a specific contrast / brightness / gamma to a picture mode?


you are better than me! I find my viewing is too temperamental to keep the same all the time


----------



## NathanC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thptrek* /forum/post/13226967
> 
> 
> Has anyone developed an activity or button to be able to change a Panasonic plasma's picture mode. I have been trying to find a solution such that one push and the plasma goes to Cinema mode, then another button for Standard, Custom, etc.



Unless you're willing to program in a macro that follows exactly what you would have to hit to do it by hand, then no. This is no fault of the Harmony, just a lack of discrete commands on devices.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13228202
> 
> 
> Can the ONE do "sequences?" I read in the 1000 thread that you can program a 5 command sequence" (or macro).



The One can do sequences. Check in the button areas in activities.

,R


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thptrek* /forum/post/13226967
> 
> 
> Has anyone developed an activity or button to be able to change a Panasonic plasma's picture mode. I have been trying to find a solution such that one push and the plasma goes to Cinema mode, then another button for Standard, Custom, etc.



Go through the device listing of commands, both on the remote and on the loftware list. See what they can do and if you can get creative.

Good luck.


----------



## girdnerg

You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.


I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.


After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.


I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.


Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.


It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!


My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.


Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Thanks Randy..never noticed it!


I've read some people use it when they press play it will dim the lights automatically.


Anyone have any clever ideas to put this feature to good use?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13230953
> 
> 
> The One can do sequences. Check in the button areas in activities.
> 
> ,R


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13231690
> 
> 
> I've read some people use it when they press play it will dim the lights automatically.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any clever ideas to put this feature to good use?




I just shoot out the lights with a .22 - it usually wakes up the dog, but I don't have to get off the couch.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13233260
> 
> 
> I just shoot out the lights with a .22 - it usually wakes up the dog, but I don't have to get off the couch.



Silencer, maybe?


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13233317
> 
> 
> Silencer, maybe?




D'oh! An obvious solution. Nice to see somebody out there's thinkin'.


I think I've even got one here under the middle cushion . . . . . . yep. Dog's gonna be a lot happier.


----------



## marmel

Could someone have a look at the charger and tell me what the voltage range is. I am looking at getting one of ebay but want to make sure the US voltage isn't going to be a problem. Thanks.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marmel* /forum/post/13233834
> 
> 
> Could someone have a look at the charger and tell me what the voltage range is. I am looking at getting one of ebay but want to make sure the US voltage isn't going to be a problem. Thanks.



Hope this helps, not really a voltage guy...


Input and output are 5V 800ma


----------



## marmel

I probably need someone to have a lok at the plug that goes into the wall socket and see if there is a voltage range listed. Hopefully it will be similar to cellphone chargers and be widely compatible.


----------



## marmel

Thanks for that but I probably need the voltage range listed on the plug that goes into the wall socket.


US voltage is 110, here it is 240. Pretty much all laptop/cellphone chargers are universal and will work so hopefully this will to.


So if anyone can pull their plug and have a look I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tvmack

Could someone who currently owns the ONE give me some feedback on the one press/play modes for DVD, TV, Radio (turning several devices on at once). How is this working for you?


My previous IR remotes would only turn on a couple items always leaving something not turned on/off. Is this happening a lot with the ONE? Is the IR signal strong enough to do the job turning on/off three or more devices at once even if its not directly pointing at them?


Feedback appreciated.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13234345
> 
> 
> Could someone who currently owns the ONE give me some feedback on the one press/play modes for DVD, TV, Radio (turning several devices on at once). How is this working for you?
> 
> 
> My previous IR remotes would only turn on a couple items always leaving something not turned on/off. Is this happening a lot with the ONE? Is the IR signal strong enough to do the job turning on/off three or more devices at once even if its not directly pointing at them?
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated.



I've had it several weeks now and it has been quite accurate. All my devices are straight ahead of me, unobstructed. I have tried the, point it behind me and push, and it works that way too. I do know some here have had trouble, it's a single bad one issue, usually the replacement fixes the problem. It is new, expect it may have a problem and get it replaced if it does.So far so good.


----------



## Lee L

I have also had no issues. Of course, you will need to go through some initial tweaking to get the dealys and sequencing right, but after one run through and following the Remote Assitant built in help, it has been great, even a little off axis.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marmel* /forum/post/13233834
> 
> 
> Could someone have a look at the charger and tell me what the voltage range is. I am looking at getting one of ebay but want to make sure the US voltage isn't going to be a problem. Thanks.



100-240v, 50/60Hz.


----------



## thptrek

Thanks girdnerg for the info. I was hoping for a discrete code to change the picture mode but there the Panny does not have them. I will use your method. I'll just have to plan out the steps to make the change.


----------



## Abulia

Just picked this up on Monday and am falling in love. Still have to program -- and have a new A/V Receiver arriving tomorrow -- but it's very powerful and useful remote.


While looking for new button icons I was not surprised at all to find a link to the always-knowledgeable AVS forums for an excellent Harmony One thread.







Time to start reading this thread from top to bottom!


----------



## acsubie

can anyone using the Nyko usb inform me on how they got it to work with the harmony one? i updated the remote with the PS2 remote codes and the PS3 still doesnt not respond to the One?


any help is appreciated


----------



## tripleM

My H1 turns off the TV & then turns it back on for a 2nd similar activity.


Activities are: 1) Watch TV & 2) Watch TV w. AVR


When I am doing 1 & then switch to the other - the H1 turns off the TV & then turns it on again to address my 2nd activity.


Of course I can always have the TV be on all the time - but that would mean turning it off manually & not with the power button.


Am I missing something in my setup? thanks.


----------



## girdnerg

Run back thu the power settings for the TV. It sounds like you have it set up to use a discrete for power on and off when you really have a power toggle.


I would first go into device mode for the tv and test each of the power commands. If you find a discrete for power on and off, use those.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13238393
> 
> 
> Run back thu the power settings for the TV. It sounds like you have it set up to use a discrete for power on and off when you really have a power toggle.
> 
> 
> I would first go into device mode for the tv and test each of the power commands. If you find a discrete for power on and off, use those.



So basically I should be using a separate power off & power on button in my activities?


----------



## girdnerg

You can set it up either way.


It'll ask you how you power the TV on and off.


1. If you find the discretes for on and off, select that you have a different button for on and off (even if the original remote didn't). Then select the correct discretes from the drop-down list when prompted (powerON and powerOFF).


2. If all you find is a power toggle, then select the option for only one button for turning the TV on and off. Then you'll select the power toggle command from the drop-down list.


What it sounds like to me is that you have it set up with option #1, but have the power toggle command selected. When using discretes the remote sends them every time, since sending a discrete powerON, with the TV already on, does nothing. But if you use the discrete method with a toggle command, it will cycle the TV the way you explained it.


With option #2, the remote knows that sending a toggle every time will cycle the TV on and off, so it'll only send the toggle when it thinks it needs to; like after you hit the off button. But if it thinks the TV is already on and you just change activities, it won't send the command again.


The remote downloaded all 3 commands for my TV, so I had the choice of which to use. Since I have a RPTV and cycling the TV on and off can hurt the bulb, I chose the separate commands even tho the original remote only had one button for turning it off and on. This method is just safer for my TV.


That's the way I understand it anyway,

Rob


----------



## BigMec911

I finally got brave enough to get one of these and it is worth every penny


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acsubie* /forum/post/13238004
> 
> 
> can anyone using the Nyko usb inform me on how they got it to work with the harmony one? i updated the remote with the PS2 remote codes and the PS3 still doesnt not respond to the One?
> 
> 
> any help is appreciated



I assume you're trying to get it programmed to watch a Blu-ray movie on the PS3?


I'm tweaking my H1 to do that right now; if nobody else chimes in I'll report back when I have it working. I think the key is to start with a "Watch a DVD" activity, not set it up as a game machine. You need the Nyko BluWave added as a Device, though, and have to map the OK key on the H1 to the Enter key (not the Select key, which was the default) on the Nyko. I have also mapped the Info key on the H1 to the Nyko "Display" key and the Exit key to the Nyko Circle/Back.


Still tweaking mine to get it to work, but I think I'm on the right track.




It's now working fine as far as sending commands; I'm still fiddling with mapping certain H1 keys to the Nyko/PS3 remote buttons to make it work the way I want during movie playback.


I think the key is indeed to set it up as "Watch a DVD" initially, not a game, and enable the Nyko device. After all, you'll grab your controller once you select this Activity, so setting up the H1 for movie-control mode makes sense and still allows you to use the PS3 wireless controller to select a different PS3 activity.


I wish there was a way to extract and display all the H1 settings and key mappings, so I could just post a text listing of my setup for you. But pay attention to the differences between Select and Enter, and what the circle, square, triangle and X buttons do in movie-playing mode.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13239247
> 
> 
> You can set it up either way.
> 
> 
> It'll ask you how you power the TV on and off.
> 
> 
> 1. If you find the discretes for on and off, select that you have a different button for on and off (even if the original remote didn't). Then select the correct discretes from the drop-down list when prompted (powerON and powerOFF).
> 
> 
> 2. If all you find is a power toggle, then select the option for only one button for turning the TV on and off. Then you'll select the power toggle command from the drop-down list.
> 
> 
> What it sounds like to me is that you have it set up with option #1, but have the power toggle command selected. When using discretes the remote sends them every time, since sending a discrete powerON, with the TV already on, does nothing. But if you use the discrete method with a toggle command, it will cycle the TV the way you explained it.
> 
> 
> With option #2, the remote knows that sending a toggle every time will cycle the TV on and off, so it'll only send the toggle when it thinks it needs to; like after you hit the off button. But if it thinks the TV is already on and you just change activities, it won't send the command again.
> 
> 
> The remote downloaded all 3 commands for my TV, so I had the choice of which to use. Since I have a RPTV and cycling the TV on and off can hurt the bulb, I chose the separate commands even tho the original remote only had one button for turning it off and on. This method is just safer for my TV.
> 
> 
> That's the way I understand it anyway,
> 
> Rob



Very good! It is very helpful to go through all the devices' buttons to see what it actually has, ie discrete codes, and that they actually work on your device. I found my Mitsubishi TV had an "Enter" key setting that the remote didn't. I set the Harmony to use it to change channels and it's so much faster when I use QAM tuninh on it. Ya never know what you'll find!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thptrek* /forum/post/13236921
> 
> 
> Thanks girdnerg for the info. I was hoping for a discrete code to change the picture mode but there the Panny does not have them. I will use your method. I'll just have to plan out the steps to make the change.



I have a Panny plasma and it does have the "Picture" icon in my Devices for TV. However, you do have to select the individual modes in Picture, which is a fairly trivial matter. I prefer the Picture icon as I can then adjust color, brightness as well as the mode all via one icon.


----------



## gblange

hey guys.....this may be too cumbersome to explain in this forum, but...

i've downloaded squareeyes' icons, but now i'm going crazy trying to transfer them when i get to the "select image" portion of the favorite channels process. any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13245346
> 
> 
> hey guys.....this may be too cumbersome to explain in this forum, but...
> 
> i've downloaded squareeyes' icons, but now i'm going crazy trying to transfer them when i get to the "select image" portion of the favorite channels process. any help will be greatly appreciated!



After you choose the icon make sure it appears in the box and you confirm it on that page, before continuing. Are you doing these things?


----------



## gblange




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13245616
> 
> 
> After you choose the icon make sure it appears in the box and you confirm it on that page, before continuing. Are you doing these things?



the problem is, i'm so stupid i can't even figure out how to transfer the icon to the box!


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13245678
> 
> 
> the problem is, i'm so stupid i can't even figure out how to transfer the icon to the box!



Copy the images you need to your desktop ... then in the Harmony software select "browse" ... go to your desktop, select the image you want and save it.


Frank


----------



## halfwatt

Could anyone tell me if I can program a 4 x 2 monoprice hdmi switcher with the Harmony one?


thank you


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/13245756
> 
> 
> Copy the images you need to your desktop ... then in the Harmony software select "browse" ... go to your desktop, select the image you want and save it.
> 
> 
> Frank



and for God's sake don't try to unzip the big zip file to your desktop!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13245678
> 
> 
> the problem is, i'm so stupid i can't even figure out how to transfer the icon to the box!



Day one of school.

First question, exactly how much do you know how to use a computer?

2nd, have you EVER copied and/or downloaded a picture file?

3rd Mac or Windows we know it's not Linux.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13246103
> 
> 
> Day one of school.
> 
> First question, exactly how much do you know how to use a computer?
> 
> 2nd, have you EVER copied and/or downloaded a picture file?
> 
> 3rd Mac or Windows we know it's not Linux.



aww c'mon joe, cut a guy some slack.









not everyone has experience d/l images or using a browse feature. i've fielded this question a few times on rc, so it's not too uncommon.


here's copy/paste from a like post from rc

_understand what you mean now. When you're adding the favorite icons and you see the graphics of available channels provided by Harmony software (mostly Fox stations), click on 'browse' to locate the icon files you've downloaded to your local hard drive._


----------



## Mikeb33

FYI: ecost has the One for 199. I ordered mine, but then my confirmation shows back ordered. Still it is the first time I saw it under list price.
http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?EDP...e=EWB022808EML


----------



## halfwatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13246596
> 
> 
> FYI: ecost has the One for 199. I ordered mine, but then my confirmation shows back ordered. Still it is the first time I saw it under list price.
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?EDP...e=EWB022808EML




check out there reviews.............. http://www.resellerratings.com/store/eCost


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13168908
> 
> 
> I've read the sticky about speeding up the slow default response times, but I'm still having a problem specifically with my 2 Echostar HD DVR's (ViP 622 & ViP 722).
> 
> 
> There are no problems with turning on/off the DVR's. Associated activities start-up and shut-down appropriately and in a timely enough fashion.
> 
> 
> My problem is with relatively slow, sluggish response either with channel changes or menu/guide navigation.



One thing I realized the other day with regard to slow response times on my TiVoHD is that things are going to be slower in the HDTV world often because of the lag inherent in the processing and the sets.


I've got a Sony XBR4. With the way I have it set up, I've got about a 100ms lag between when a video signal is sent to the TV and when it is displayed. When I press the pause button for my TiVo, the IR gets sent and the TiVo receives it, decides to pause (it is probably doing it's own video processing for sending the signal out over HDMI) and then it takes at least 100ms for the TV to get the signal and then display it. 100-150ms is just enough to be noticeable and annoying and will make your DVR seem sluggish.


----------



## Mikeb33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halfwatt* /forum/post/13246907
> 
> 
> check out there reviews.............. http://www.resellerratings.com/store/eCost



DOH!!!


----------



## MordredKLB

I've searched through the past 5-6 pages, but didn't see this mentioned (although I swear I saw it earlier). My H1 screen started staying on two days ago whenever I do the power off command. I have to pick it up, shake it a little so that I can hear the motion sensor rattling and then put it down again for it to shut off.


Is there a fix for this? Should I exchange the H1?


----------



## gblange

squareeyes.....

once again, proof that even mental midgits like me can accomplish a task with a little help from their friends! the icons are finally in my H1, and, to quote an old seinfeld episode, they are spectacular!!! great job, and thanks for your help

gary


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/13247232
> 
> 
> I've searched through the past 5-6 pages, but didn't see this mentioned (although I swear I saw it earlier). My H1 screen started staying on two days ago whenever I do the power off command. I have to pick it up, shake it a little so that I can hear the motion sensor rattling and then put it down again for it to shut off.
> 
> 
> Is there a fix for this? Should I exchange the H1?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13091608
> 
> 
> "Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback. Based on the feedback we were able to diagnose the root cause of the issue. Unfortunately it will not be resolved until the web update scheduled for the end of March.
> 
> 
> If you have the Remote Assistant disabled through the software, you will experience the backlight issue.
> 
> 
> Workaround:
> 
> Login to your account.
> Click on the "Remote Settings" tab.
> Click on "Display Settings".
> Set Remote Assistant option to "On" and click "Save".
> Update Remote.
> After the remote has been updated, you can disable the Remote Assistant by pressing the "Options" button on the LCD and choosing "Turn Remote Assistant Off".
> 
> Once again, thanks for your help and we do apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OmarHarmony"



This is what I found. I tested my remote and had the problem. Applied this workaround, but forgot to test that it works. Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No need to exchange it. They know about it and are working on a fix.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13247716
> 
> 
> squareeyes.....
> 
> once again, proof that even mental midgits like me can accomplish a task with a little help from their friends! the icons are finally in my H1, and, to quote an old seinfeld episode, they are spectacular!!! great job, and thanks for your help
> 
> gary



You're obviously NOT a mental midget. 1)you have an H1 2) you're here. I just wanted to know where to start. Sorry if I seemed rude. I get like that.


----------



## gblange




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13248262
> 
> 
> You're obviously NOT a mental midget. 1)you have an H1 2) you're here. I just wanted to know where to start. Sorry if I seemed rude. I get like that.



no problem joe...considering all the time I spend on the computer, I should be able to handle some of these menial tasks. But if it wasn't for guys like me, what would guys like you and squareeyes do with all of your free time?


----------



## citico

"But if it wasn't for guys like me, what would guys like you and squareeyes do with all of your free time?"


I would hope they would resize the icons for the 1000.


----------



## squareeyes

LOL. That makes me feel kind of sad.









,R



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gblange* /forum/post/13248421
> 
> 
> no problem joe...considering all the time I spend on the computer, I should be able to handle some of these menial tasks. But if it wasn't for guys like me, what would guys like you and squareeyes do with all of your free time?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13248982
> 
> 
> LOL. That makes me feel kind of sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R




Laughing & Sad, me thinks you might be working too hard!!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13249250
> 
> 
> Laughing & Sad, me thinks you might be working too hard!!



You don't know the half of it!


----------



## HighAltHD

I just started reading about these Logitech Harmony remotes and I have a quick question. What happens when you switch between "actions":


i.e. - If I am playing a dvd, and I want to play my apple tv, and I select "play apple tv", can anything weird happen like the remote turning OFF the TV that was already ON for the "Play a dvd"?


I'm guessing there are ways around this, but I'm just checking to see if it would really screw things up by switching to another "action" or whatever they are called.


Thanks.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13246064
> 
> 
> and for God's sake don't try to unzip the big zip file to your desktop!



Always better to create a new folder to unZip these things; it also makes a handy place to store the Zip for future additions/extractions/updates.


My desktop is messy enough; I never, ever unZip anything to it.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighAltHD* /forum/post/13250501
> 
> 
> I just started reading about these Logitech Harmony remotes and I have a quick question. What happens when you switch between "actions":
> 
> 
> i.e. - If I am playing a dvd, and I want to play my apple tv, and I select "play apple tv", can anything weird happen like the remote turning OFF the TV that was already ON for the "Play a dvd"?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there are ways around this, but I'm just checking to see if it would really screw things up by switching to another "action" or whatever they are called.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



What you're referring to are called "Activities" and no, if you have your H1 set up properly, it will "know" (remember, really) the current state of all devices, and won't turn off anything that it knows need to be on for the new Activity.


If you have problems with this actually happening, go in to your Activity settings and double-check what you've told the H1 to do. IOW, if you're watching TV and watch to switch to Watch a DVD, the TV should stay on while the DVD player is turned on.


I think I've seen somewhere that Logitech has some sort of patent on this ability to remember the current state of everything when switching tasks.


Expect a spend some time getting used to the H1 and its programming/setup. Once you're comfortable with it, you'll probably realize you can get it to do pretty much anything you want to do, as long as all your devices are IR controlled.


Even that's not a strict limitation; there's a way to get the H1 to control even a Playstation 3, which uses Bluetooth rather than infrared (using the USB IR receiver from the Nyko remote control). Search this thread to find the details on that if interested; I just finished tweaking and tuning my H1 for my PS3 last night. Except for the fundamental limitation of not being able to turn the PS3 on/off (no easy way around that), it works great for controlling Blu-ray and the rest of the PS3.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighAltHD* /forum/post/13250501
> 
> 
> I just started reading about these Logitech Harmony remotes and I have a quick question. What happens when you switch between "actions":
> 
> 
> i.e. - If I am playing a dvd, and I want to play my apple tv, and I select "play apple tv", can anything weird happen like the remote turning OFF the TV that was already ON for the "Play a dvd"?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there are ways around this, but I'm just checking to see if it would really screw things up by switching to another "action" or whatever they are called.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That's the beauty of activity-based remotes. When you set-up the activity, the wizard will confirm that the TV needs to be *on* for "Play DVD" and "Play apple TV", etc. The remote knows the last state of each component, so if you switch from an activity where the TV is supposed to be *on* to an activity where the TV is _still_ supposed to be *on*, it'll _leave_ it *on*. (It _will_, however, switch the TV to the appropriate input.)


Obviously the remote cannot know if you've altered the TV's status via other remotes or methods.


My wife likes to have her own remote with limited function while watching satellite TV. This is in the event that I get up and leave the room leaving my remote (Harmony) next to my chair out of her reach. Therefore, we use the Harmony to switch to the appropriate activity, at which point she can use her DISH Network remote to change channels on the satellite receiver and control the volume of the AV receiver. This limited activity with a "third party" remote does not confuse the Harmony as it doesn't change the status of any components.


----------



## JimInPT

I'm a little stumped and figured I'd check here before bugging Logitech.


How do I config the H1 to leave alone the unused Devices when switching an Activity? In other words, whether they're On or Off, I don't want them messed with.


I'm trying to set up my HTPC (Home Theater PC) to access IMDB and other net resources when watching TV or a movie. "That guy's dead, right?" and other trivia games.


I set up a new Activity based on "Watch TV" and just turn on the AVR and turn the TV to HDMI 2 to pick up the PC's DVI output. Works great.


When setting things up, though, the H1 seems to want to "set unused devices to Off". That's not what I want; I want them left alone so I can hit Pause, jump to the Internet, and then return to the DVD or whatever.


The only other thing I could see to do was to add all the other Devices to the Activity, then tell the H1 to not bother setting any inputs on them. But now the H1 wants to ensure all the other devices are turned on when this Activity starts.


Don't want 'em on or off, specifically; I just want them left alone in whatever current state they're in.


Ideas?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13250744
> 
> 
> Ideas?



Get more familar with the software. It's in pretty plain sight.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13250809
> 
> 
> Get more familar with the software. It's in pretty plain sight.



Well, that was subtle.


I think I found it; under "Change Options", set "Turn Off Unused Devices" to "Leave On". Seems to work.


But it doesn't say "Leave Unused Devices Alone" so I'd assumed it would futz with the current state of the unused devices that weren't turned on.


Thanks for the hint, though.


----------



## moonhawk

HighAltHD:


If all else fails, Logitech support is amazing with these remotes.


----------



## HighAltHD

Awesome. Thanks guys. My bad about calling an Activity an Action. Like I said, I just started reading about these remotes, but I have so many components with remotes (even my sub) so I thought I'd look into it.


Thanks, Geoff


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighAltHD* /forum/post/13250501
> 
> 
> I just started reading about these Logitech Harmony remotes and I have a quick question. What happens when you switch between "actions":
> 
> 
> i.e. - If I am playing a dvd, and I want to play my apple tv, and I select "play apple tv", can anything weird happen like the remote turning OFF the TV that was already ON for the "Play a dvd"?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there are ways around this, but I'm just checking to see if it would really screw things up by switching to another "action" or whatever they are called.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



When you switch an ACTIVITY, the remote is smart. It leaves on what should stay on, say the TV and amp, and turns off the DVD player and turns on the iTV errr AppleTV. Assuming, it's what you want. There are ways to work around that, say you want your DVR to always stay o, you set that in the setup. It's pretty durn smart. Not saying errors never happen, read these threads...


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighAltHD* /forum/post/13251403
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks guys. My bad about calling an Activity an Action. Like I said, I just started reading about these remotes, but I have so many components with remotes (even my sub) so I thought I'd look into it.



One more thing as you go about programming the Harmony One: whenever possible, tell the H1 that your device has separate Power On and Power Off infrared codes - that should make power sequencing more reliable and the remote will have a smaller chance of getting confused and out of sync.


For instance, most of my remotes have just a single Power button, so I assume it's just sending the same code to toggle the power on and off. But buried inside the Logitech code database are separate on/off codes which presumably the factory remote doesn't use. But if you tell the H1 to use them, then it "knows" specifically which state it just commanded the device to be in, and the device should respond accordingly, no matter what state it was in previously.


In other words, if you send an on/off toggle command to a device that's already on, it'll turn off. But if the Harmony One sends a Power On command to the same device that's already on, it'll stay on and the H1 will know for sure it's in the On state.


Makes things more reliable all the way around.


----------



## CoyoteTeacher

I've used a Harmony 676 to control a fairly normal TV, DVD, PVR, AVR, SqueezeBox setup for a couple of years, and just bought the One. A few observations:


1) The buttons are slightly larger than the 676 and feel fairly good. But the touch screen is way too sensitive. I would prefer the original side hard buttons so I can feel for them instead of having to look down while watching a show. Compounded with the overly sensitive screen, this has not impressed me.


2) The range and spread of the IR beam is good. We have an open kitchen/living room layout and I can stand at the far end of the kitchen and control the equipment which is at the opposite end of the area. Maybe 50 feet.


3) The button layout is reasonable. I appreciate that this is a difficult problem for designers, so they've done a good job if not too many people complain. BTW, I actually like to use the Comcast remote for television viewing, whatever that says about me.


4) The charger base and remote fit well and I've had no trouble with it like 880 owners have mentioned. But that light on the base is really bright!


5) If you already have a Harmony remote, before you "Replace Remote" call tech support and ask them to "clone" your existing configuration first. I called and asked a "Keith" (with a heavy Indian accent) to copy everything to another account, but he didn't seem to get it and so I bid him farewell and called again. This time the person knew right away and mentioned "cloning" your login. Anyway, when you then Replace your remote, the Additional Buttons you may have carefully set up will disappear to be replaced with Logitech's generic ones, and you'll have to do them all over again. I had my laptop logged in to my 676 account sitting next to the desktop to manually copy over those buttons. Other than that things went pretty well.


The reason for going with the One was that, though I really liked the 676, sometime after the warranty expired the keys became less and less responsive. I eventually discovered I could disassemble it and carefully clean all the contact points. This would work for a month or so, and then it was time to clean again. Logitech refused my request for a replacement; sure the one-year period was up, but I paid full price, $200, and expected it to last more than 14 months. Maybe in 11 months if there is any sign this thing is not really robust, I'll head down to Circuit City and ask for a replacement--maybe Logitech will be able to fix that touch screen by then.



UPDATE: JimInPT pointed me to the Options screen on the remote where you can adjust the sensitivity and the small switch on the base where you can set the brightness of its light. Thank you.


----------



## moonhawk

I'm pretty sure you can adjust the sensitivity of the touchscreen via software, and there is a small, three position switch on the underside of the charging base that lets you dim or turn off the light


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoyoteTeacher* /forum/post/13253212
> 
> 
> A few observations:
> 
> 
> 1) The buttons are slightly larger than the 676 and feel fairly good. But the touch screen is way too sensitive. I would prefer the original side hard buttons so I can feel for them instead of having to look down while watching a show. Compounded with the overly sensitive screen, this has not impressed me.
> 
> 
> 4) The charger base and remote fit well and I've had no trouble with it like 880 owners have mentioned. But that light on the base is really bright!



Use the Options soft button on the main screen to go to a screen for adjusting the touchscreen sensitivity. Make sure you only assign Favorite channels and seldom-used functions to the touchscreen, and main commands to the hard buttons - you can handle those by feel in the dark once you get used to them.


The charger-light brightness can be set to Hi/Low/Off with a switch underneath the charger base.


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13248048
> 
> 
> This is what I found. I tested my remote and had the problem. Applied this workaround, but forgot to test that it works. Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No need to exchange it. They know about it and are working on a fix.



Thanks, I did turn that off when I updated the remote the other day. Thanks!


----------



## naftalim

I had the same problem though with an Onkyp SR605, but I think with the H1you just have to hold the off button a little bit longer and pointed at the devices you are turning off.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donthurtthenoob* /forum/post/13205110
> 
> 
> hi. i just got the harmony one, and for the most part, i love it, but i have ran into a slight problem in that my receiver wont turn off when i power off everything. everything else does, except for the AVR
> 
> 
> i have to use the help button more often than not so that the receiver will turn off. ive gone through and tried to trouble shoot with the menus provided, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> i have an HK AVR-247 by the way..
> 
> any suggestions/tips??
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## naftalim

What are people typically using the A B C icons for when you are in Watch PVR mode on the H1?


Thanks


----------



## hcour

Does the Logitech site still have the thing where you can do a setup "run-thru" before you actually buy the remote, and then save it? I can't find it.


Thanks,

Harold


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcour* /forum/post/13259770
> 
> 
> Does the Logitech site still have the thing where you can do a setup "run-thru" before you actually buy the remote, and then save it? I can't find it.



Harold,


In a word, no.


----------



## hcour

Salti,


In a word, thanks.


H


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcour* /forum/post/13259770
> 
> 
> Does the Logitech site still have the thing where you can do a setup "run-thru" before you actually buy the remote, and then save it? I can't find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Harold



http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Type=TestDrive


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/13260754
> 
> http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Type=TestDrive



Seems, in a word, I was wrong. Sorry.


----------



## Kraftwurm

Hi all


Hopefully someone can help me out here...


I have just bought a Harmony One a few days ago and I am very happy with it. Very sexy device and you can do pretty much everything you want.


EXCEPT...


I cannot use the LEARN IR CODES feature. Have tried it with several remotes with fresh batteries and all but to no success. It's always the same: As soon as I come to the screen that tells me to hold the remote 10-20 cm apart from the H1 and press the Button I want it to learn, nothing happens.


I can try whatever I want as long as I want. Nothing happens.


Well. I thought maybe the IR receiver from the H1 might be broken or something so I went to the shop and they gave me a brand new device as a replacement.


But you know what? Same problem.


Next I tried to do it on a different PC in a different room. (You never know)


No success. Always ABSOLUTELY NO RESPONSE.


So here's my question:


Has anybody actually ever tried the "LEARN" feature from the Harmony One?

Or does anybody have the same problems?


Besides: I want it to learn the codes for my Rapsody N35


Thanks for your time!


Regards,


Ernst from Switzerland


----------



## TechLarry

First thing that came to my mind too










No fear, when you set up an SA8300HD, the main screen for "Watch TV" or "Watch PVR", whichever you choose, has nice A B C buttons, with nice Icons no less










I'm going to re-arrange them to more fit my usage patterns however. For example, my end result will be:


Input Next.....C

RecNow.........B

Record..........A


First, I need Input Next for the TV on the main page as I have never been able to get input switching on my Samsung HLP-5085 DLP to work right with any Harmony remote, period.


Secondly, I don't want to have to go to the middle of the remote to hit record, then go to the top to hit A to accept. With a duplicate REC button to the left of the A button on the LCD, I can do both with one finger right after the other.


The RecNow will be a Macro that basically does both in one step.


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsurkin* /forum/post/12719181
> 
> 
> What about the List-A-B-C buttons used by Scientific Atlanta's SA8300HD cable STB/DVR?


----------



## TechLarry

It comes with it's own little towel. No, I'm not kidding










-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crazytrekker* /forum/post/12755362
> 
> 
> I currently have an 885 and I like the look of this "One" a lot. The only slight reservation I have is that it looks like a SERIOUS fingerprint magnet which is a bit silly for something designed to be touched a lot - but that's a minor detail compared to the MUCH improved button layout.
> 
> 
> One question:
> 
> 
> These buttons look rubber, are they? I really don't like the noisy "click" buttons on the 885 and would be delighted if they've gone for a more discreet push-button rubber style on this new one.


----------



## TechLarry

Yes, that has been addressed. No more bumping it out of position.


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12766897
> 
> 
> Does this thing have a better charger than the 880? That might make me switch.


----------



## TechLarry

I't not cheap feeling at all. Not to me at least.


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/12757259
> 
> 
> A friend of mine who saw the One at CES called it "cheap". I asked him if the LCD was live and he said no. I assume he was holding a mockup and not a working model. I've yet to read one reviewer call it cheap feeling. So a BIG grain of salt.


----------



## TechLarry

Mine is using the colored icons for A B C.


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/12805814
> 
> 
> I can't get those colored labels for A, B, C to come up in the software, so I guess this requires a 1000 remote then.


----------



## madpony

Man, I am still having a ***** of a time, almost two weeks later, getting the remote to power my tv on during the "watch tv" activity sequence.


The three devices I use in this chain are : TV (Sony 60A3000 SXRD), Receiver (Onkyo SR605), and DVR (DirecTV HR20). I have tried switching the order in which the devices are powered on to no avail. I have also played around with the inter-device delay settings for the tv. I was able to get it where it worked once, but the next day when I hit the activity button, the tv didn't power on.


I am about at a loss here. Other than this one issue, I am head over heels in love with this remote so far. Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone has the same equipment and can tell me what is the best order to have the devices in for powering on, or the best inter-device setting.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13263443
> 
> 
> Man, I am still having a ***** of a time, almost two weeks later, getting the remote to power my tv on during the "watch tv" activity sequence.
> 
> 
> The three devices I use in this chain are : TV (Sony 60A3000 SXRD), Receiver (Onkyo SR605), and DVR (DirecTV HR20). I have tried switching the order in which the devices are powered on to no avail. I have also played around with the inter-device delay settings for the tv. I was able to get it where it worked once, but the next day when I hit the activity button, the tv didn't power on.
> 
> 
> I am about at a loss here. Other than this one issue, I am head over heels in love with this remote so far. Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone has the same equipment and can tell me what is the best order to have the devices in for powering on, or the best inter-device setting.



This was my main concern with this remote. I have been watching closely this ONE and cant decide if im going to make the leap it seems every IR remote I have ever had comes with this problem. I understand harmony is watching the sales of the ONE to determine if they will proceed with an RF version lets hope so.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13263443
> 
> 
> Man, I am still having a ***** of a time, almost two weeks later, getting the remote to power my tv on during the "watch tv" activity sequence.
> 
> 
> The three devices I use in this chain are : TV (Sony 60A3000 SXRD), Receiver (Onkyo SR605), and DVR (DirecTV HR20). I have tried switching the order in which the devices are powered on to no avail. I have also played around with the inter-device delay settings for the tv. I was able to get it where it worked once, but the next day when I hit the activity button, the tv didn't power on.
> 
> 
> I am about at a loss here. Other than this one issue, I am head over heels in love with this remote so far. Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone has the same equipment and can tell me what is the best order to have the devices in for powering on, or the best inter-device setting.



Call their support number...those folks are good!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13264077
> 
> 
> Call their support number...those folks are good!



Ditto! You may have a bad unit. Did you try returning it to the store or is it a web purchase? Your devices are common and normal, it should just plain work.


----------



## ducky124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13263443
> 
> 
> Man, I am still having a ***** of a time, almost two weeks later, getting the remote to power my tv on during the "watch tv" activity sequence.
> 
> 
> The three devices I use in this chain are : TV (Sony 60A3000 SXRD), Receiver (Onkyo SR605), and DVR (DirecTV HR20). I have tried switching the order in which the devices are powered on to no avail. I have also played around with the inter-device delay settings for the tv. I was able to get it where it worked once, but the next day when I hit the activity button, the tv didn't power on.
> 
> 
> I am about at a loss here. Other than this one issue, I am head over heels in love with this remote so far. Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone has the same equipment and can tell me what is the best order to have the devices in for powering on, or the best inter-device setting.



I have same tv but a Pioneer AVR and SA8300 box. But maybe my order can help. First turned on is cable box next is TV then finally AVR


Hope this helps


----------



## OhioLefty

I did a search and came up with some tips I have already tried.


Here is my problem, I'm switching from a Harmony 676 to a new Harmony One and I can't get a couple of commands to work. The first one is the "Skip Forward" or sometimes referred to as the "30 second commercial skip". I had it working perfectly on my 676 but can't get it to work on the One. I "learned" the command from both my 676 and Comcast remote (originally programmed using the Wiki code) and trying to program it on the One using the "Skip" button under the >>| button. What could I be doing wrong? I'm pretty familiar with using the Harmony software programming my 676 to do whatever I need for almost two (2) years.


The second question is (and I never got this to work with the 676 either) that I have a Sharp LS-52D64U and I can never get either remote to switch to the TV Tuner when I want. The only thing that works is to manually find and press NextInput until it switches to the "TV" input.


Can you guys give me some suggestions? I know I can call Logitech Tech Support but I've been spoiled from all the good help from my friends here at AVS in the other threads I frequent.


For what it's worth, here are my devices, and the 676 still controls everything perfectly and I did set up a seperate account for the H1.


Sharp LC-52D64U

Comcast Motorola DCH-3416

Toshiba HD-XA2

Panasonic DMP-BD30

Onkyo TX-SR705


edit: Just tried to call Support and they closed at 5:30p EST, missed them by 10 minutes!


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mikeb33

I have emailed them for support before and they adjusted my settings online and had me upload the remote and it worked!


----------



## RadYOacTve

There are a few people on here that have been having problems learning codes, including me. When I called tech support they told me they are aware of interference issues when trying to learn a code. They asked if I was using a laptop, how far from the tv, components, kitchen appliances, etc then asked me to unplug my laptop and try learning the code and have the remote as far as the USB cord will allow and this method has worked everytime.


Squareeyes had the same problem and this resolved it as well.


Good luck, let us know you end up solving the problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13267213
> 
> 
> I did a search and came up with some tips I have already tried.
> 
> 
> Here is my problem, I'm switching from a Harmony 676 to a new Harmony One and I can't get a couple of commands to work. The first one is the "Skip Forward" or sometimes referred to as the "30 second commercial skip". I had it working perfectly on my 676 but can't get it to work on the One. I "learned" the command from both my 676 and Comcast remote (originally programmed using the Wiki code) and trying to program it on the One using the "Skip" button under the >>| button. What could I be doing wrong? I'm pretty familiar with using the Harmony software programming my 676 to do whatever I need for almost two (2) years.
> 
> 
> The second question is (and I never got this to work with the 676 either) that I have a Sharp LS-52D64U and I can never get either remote to switch to the TV Tuner when I want. The only thing that works is to manually find and press NextInput until it switches to the "TV" input.
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me some suggestions? I know I can call Logitech Tech Support but I've been spoiled from all the good help from my friends here at AVS in the other threads I frequent.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, here are my devices, and the 676 still controls everything perfectly and I did set up a seperate account for the H1.
> 
> 
> Sharp LC-52D64U
> 
> Comcast Motorola DCH-3416
> 
> Toshiba HD-XA2
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD30
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR705
> 
> 
> edit: Just tried to call Support and they closed at 5:30p EST, missed them by 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13267683
> 
> 
> There are a few people on here that have been having problems learning codes, including me. When I called tech support they told me they are aware of interference issues when trying to learn a code. They asked if I was using a laptop, how far from the tv, components, kitchen appliances, etc then asked me to unplug my laptop and try learning the code and have the remote as far as the USB cord will allow and this method has worked everytime.
> 
> 
> Squareeyes had the same problem and this resolved it as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck, let us know you end up solving the problem.



I swear, you guys are a godsend! I spent about two hours trying to figure this out and never would have dreamed it was the laptop!







I went upstairs to a desktop and now it works perfect!







I've been using the laptop to program my 676 for over a year now and never would have guessed.


Thanks again RadYOacTve! Thanks for taking a few minutes to end my frustration.







I can't begin to tell you how great this forum has been over the past couple of years.


I guess I should have tried to read every post but it's hard when you just want to get something figured out. I will go back and start reading now that I am in more of a relaxed state.










Hopefully I'll be able to give back some helpful info when another member is frustrated and lost.










Thank you again!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Hey Ohio,


Glad it worked! You can still use your laptop, just unplug the power cord from the laptop.


I agree, this message board and this thread in particular has been really helpful. Especially with a lot of new Harmony users getting help from previous Harmony users that are all new to the ONE.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13268012
> 
> 
> I swear, you guys are a godsend! I spent about two hours trying to figure this out and never would have dreamed it was the laptop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went upstairs to a desktop and now it works perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the laptop to program my 676 for over a year now and never would have guessed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again RadYOacTve! Thanks for taking a few minutes to end my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how great this forum has been over the past couple of years.
> 
> 
> I guess I should have tried to read every post but it's hard when you just want to get something figured out. I will go back and start reading now that I am in more of a relaxed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to give back some helpful info when another member is frustrated and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## squareeyes

Okay you guys, maybe you can get me to a happy ending on this one...


Backstory:

I'm able to view the menu of discs in my CD jukebox on my TV through my receiver. It allows me to quickly input text info and also to see a screen's worth of about 10 discs as I scroll up and down the menu.

I'd like to create a sequence in my 'Listen to CD' activity mapped to the remote's hard 'Menu' button that will essentially:

>Turn on my TV

>Switch it to the correct input

>Send the Text Menu command from my reciever's command set


Here's where I'm hitting a snag:

I'm able to add the TV as a device to this activity after setting up the activity I hit the "yes, but I want to add more control...".

After I add the TV, it shows up w/in the activity and the remote sends it a command to go on in the main activity when I switch to 'Listen to CD'. I don't want it to go on w/in the activity, I only want the option to turn it on and off when I want while I'm in that activity.

Short of faking out the remote software by using IR learning to teach a new command to my reciever or disc jukebox that is actually my TV on/off toggle, do you know a way to get the TV On command out of the main activity and just have it available so I can map buttons/sequences with it's IR commands?

Help!

,R


----------



## badgerpilot

Just a reminder, if you like the icons from squareeyes, the link to donate is here:

http://www.iconharmony.com/about.html 


The icons are awesome! Thanks.


----------



## OhioLefty

I know it's probably in here somewhere but how do you add icons to the H1? If you can point me to directions, I would really appreciate it.


Thanks again...


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13268191
> 
> 
> Hey Ohio,
> 
> 
> Glad it worked! You can still use your laptop, just unplug the power cord from the laptop.
> 
> 
> I agree, this message board and this thread in particular has been really helpful. Especially with a lot of new Harmony users getting help from previous Harmony users that are all new to the ONE.



The power cord is the culprit? Thanks again, that makes it easier than running back and forth upstairs. Sitting with the laptop on my lap in front of the Home Theater makes it a lot better.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13268469
> 
> 
> I know it's probably in here somewhere but how do you add icons to the H1? If you can point me to directions, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again...



Ohio,


>Go to your 'Watch TV' activity settings

>Select 'Setup favorite channels' click 'Next'

>Select a slot to which you want to add a graphic and channel number click "Select Image...'

>Grab any of Harmony icons from their bank or click 'Browse...' to search your local drive for the icons you have downloaded.


That should do it.

,R


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13268469
> 
> 
> I know it's probably in here somewhere but how do you add icons to the H1? If you can point me to directions, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again...



First, download Squareeys' icons to a file. Then, under activities, click on "settings", and you will see a page with the option to "Set up favorite channels." You will then be able to enter channel numbers and browse to the file that you downloaded the icons to and select an image.


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13268527
> 
> 
> Ohio,
> 
> 
> >Go to your 'Watch TV' activity settings
> 
> >Select 'Setup favorite channels' click 'Next'
> 
> >Select a slot to which you want to add a graphic and channel number click "Select Image...'
> 
> >Grab any of Harmony icons from their bank or click 'Browse...' to search your local drive for the icons you have downloaded.
> 
> 
> That should do it.
> 
> ,R





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/13268556
> 
> 
> First, download Squareeys' icons to a file. Then, under activities, click on "settings", and you will see a page with the option to "Set up favorite channels." You will then be able to enter channel numbers and browse to the file that you downloaded the icons to and select an image.



Thanks guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## RadYOacTve

I'd like to know this as well.


I've added my zone 2 of my receiver and my lutron lights into the "watch family room tv" activity so I have access to each device on the button pages of the activity. When I review the settings for this activity it shows that it both devices are turning on but a call to tech support said that on their simulator neither are turning on and my tests prove that. I was not told if there was a specific way to add a device to an activity without making the remote want to turn it on or off.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13268279
> 
> 
> Okay you guys, maybe you can get me to a happy ending on this one...
> 
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I'm able to view the menu of discs in my CD jukebox on my TV through my receiver. It allows me to quickly input text info and also to see a screen's worth of about 10 discs as I scroll up and down the menu.
> 
> I'd like to create a sequence in my 'Listen to CD' activity mapped to the remote's hard 'Menu' button that will essentially:
> 
> >Turn on my TV
> 
> >Switch it to the correct input
> 
> >Send the Text Menu command from my reciever's command set
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm hitting a snag:
> 
> I'm able to add the TV as a device to this activity after setting up the activity I hit the "yes, but I want to add more control...".
> 
> After I add the TV, it shows up w/in the activity and the remote sends it a command to go on in the main activity when I switch to 'Listen to CD'. I don't want it to go on w/in the activity, I only want the option to turn it on and off when I want while I'm in that activity.
> 
> Short of faking out the remote software by using IR learning to teach a new command to my reciever or disc jukebox that is actually my TV on/off toggle, do you know a way to get the TV On command out of the main activity and just have it available so I can map buttons/sequences with it's IR commands?
> 
> Help!
> 
> ,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13268637
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this as well.
> 
> 
> I've added my zone 2 of my receiver and my lutron lights into the "watch family room tv" activity so I have access to each device on the button pages of the activity. When I review the settings for this activity it shows that it both devices are turning on but a call to tech support said that on their simulator neither are turning on and my tests prove that. I was not told if there was a specific way to add a device to an activity without making the remote want to turn it on or off.



Thanks. It definitely turns on my TV when I go to listen to my CD. I'm updating remote with the "fake out" learned IR method right now.

Will keep my fingers crossed.

,R


----------



## JackBauer24ctu

Hello,


I am having trouble getting the inputs on the Sharp Aquos LC32GD9E

working correctly. I have programmed an action on the HO (Harmony One) for watching TV.


I have defined the Inputs as followed: TV, DTV, EXT1, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4, EXT5 and EXT6.


When I now start the action the wrong input channel is used. For "TV" for example "EXT3" is used.


In addition I have a TVIX 6500A HD-Player connected on EXT6 via HDMI cable. When I choose my programmed "HD Playback" Option EXT5 is used. But I have configured it to Ext6. Whats wrong here? I think the input sources

are totally mixed up? What must I Do to correct this? I already moved the Inputs in the Config App in order up and down or renamed the Inputs (Input5->Input6). But this did not solve my problem.


I would appreciate any comment on this matter.


Thanks.

Thomas


PS: How could I delete a command in the Config App which was learned by the HO before? I never see a button to delete a programmed key? Is it possible?


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13268279
> 
> 
> Okay you guys, maybe you can get me to a happy ending on this one...
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm hitting a snag:
> 
> I'm able to add the TV as a device to this activity after setting up the activity I hit the "yes, but I want to add more control...".
> 
> After I add the TV, it shows up w/in the activity and the remote sends it a command to go on in the main activity when I switch to 'Listen to CD'. I don't want it to go on w/in the activity, I only want the option to turn it on and off when I want while I'm in that activity.
> 
> Short of faking out the remote software by using IR learning to teach a new command to my reciever or disc jukebox that is actually my TV on/off toggle, do you know a way to get the TV On command out of the main activity and just have it available so I can map buttons/sequences with it's IR commands?
> 
> Help!
> 
> ,R



You could just use the device menu to choose the TV after the activity is active to turn the TV on and/or off then go back to the activity. I do this often when I want to change the surround mode on the pre-amp or change the screen aspect on the TV.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24ctu* /forum/post/13270636
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am having trouble getting the inputs on the Sharp Aquos LC32GD9E
> 
> working correctly. I have programmed an action on the HO (Harmony One) for watching TV.
> 
> 
> I have defined the Inputs as followed: TV, DTV, EXT1, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4, EXT5 and EXT6.
> 
> 
> When I now start the action the wrong input channel is used. For "TV" for example "EXT3" is used.
> 
> 
> In addition I have a TVIX 6500A HD-Player connected on EXT6 via HDMI cable. When I choose my programmed "HD Playback" Option EXT5 is used. But I have configured it to Ext6. Whats wrong here? I think the input sources
> 
> are totally mixed up? What must I Do to correct this? I already moved the Inputs in the Config App in order up and down or renamed the Inputs (Input5->Input6). But this did not solve my problem.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any comment on this matter.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thomas
> 
> 
> PS: How could I delete a command in the Config App which was learned by the HO before? I never see a button to delete a programmed key? Is it possible?



You can add commands to an activity to set the TV to the input you want. I don't remember the exact spot in the software but I've done this on mine. It's probably under I want to add more control menu option.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24ctu* /forum/post/13270636
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am having trouble getting the inputs on the Sharp Aquos LC32GD9E
> 
> working correctly. I have programmed an action on the HO (Harmony One) for watching TV.
> 
> 
> I have defined the Inputs as followed: TV, DTV, EXT1, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4, EXT5 and EXT6.
> 
> 
> When I now start the action the wrong input channel is used. For "TV" for example "EXT3" is used.
> 
> 
> In addition I have a TVIX 6500A HD-Player connected on EXT6 via HDMI cable. When I choose my programmed "HD Playback" Option EXT5 is used. But I have configured it to Ext6. Whats wrong here? I think the input sources
> 
> are totally mixed up? What must I Do to correct this? I already moved the Inputs in the Config App in order up and down or renamed the Inputs (Input5->Input6). But this did not solve my problem.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any comment on this matter.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thomas
> 
> 
> PS: How could I delete a command in the Config App which was learned by the HO before? I never see a button to delete a programmed key? Is it possible?



From your post it sounds like you have discrete commands for all your inputs but that they are incorrect in the Harmony DB. This is a similar problem I experienced with a few of my devices. I had to manually relearn the IR signals from the original remotes and I let Harmony support know they were wrong in their DB. I don't know if they corrected them or not, but at least everything now works correctly.

,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13270737
> 
> 
> You could just use the device menu to choose the TV after the activity is active to turn the TV on and/or off then go back to the activity. I do this often when I want to change the surround mode on the pre-amp or change the screen aspect on the TV.



That's what I used to do. I became tired of navigating around the remote UI and added many of the different speaker volume commands and TV screen commands to the activities in which I use them. For instance, I can now control the center and sub surround speakers right from my 'Watch TV' activity's screen. It's more convenient that way.

For the CD menu I thought I'd take advantage of the 'sequences' feature and try to make it a seamless command. It looks like it's working with the faking out method and I just need to get the delay for the TV on/off down.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13268637
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this as well.
> 
> 
> I've added my zone 2 of my receiver and my lutron lights into the "watch family room tv" activity so I have access to each device on the button pages of the activity. When I review the settings for this activity it shows that it both devices are turning on but a call to tech support said that on their simulator neither are turning on and my tests prove that. I was not told if there was a specific way to add a device to an activity without making the remote want to turn it on or off.



Eric,

I got it to work with the fake out method. It worked better when I used the 'Raw' learning mode and held the TV power button on the original remote down a little longer. That seems to have worked as a delay from w/in the sequence.

Of course, this method only helps someone if they have the original remote. At least my TV stays off now when I go to listen to a CD.

,R


----------



## JackBauer24ctu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13270818
> 
> 
> From your post it sounds like you have discrete commands for all your inputs but that they are incorrect in the Harmony DB. This is a similar problem I experienced with a few of my devices. I had to manually relearn the IR signals from the original remotes and I let Harmony support know they were wrong in their DB. I don't know if they corrected them or not, but at least everything now works correctly.
> 
> ,R



I have emailed tech-support. So let's see with which solution they come up with.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13270868
> 
> 
> That's what I used to do. I became tired of navigating around the remote UI and added many of the different speaker volume commands and TV screen commands to the activities in which I use them. For instance, I can now control the center and sub surround speakers right from my 'Watch TV' activity's screen. It's more convenient that way.
> 
> For the CD menu I thought I'd take advantage of the 'sequences' feature and try to make it a seamless command. It looks like it's working with the faking out method and I just need to get the delay for the TV on/off down.



Do you have these special commands mapped to the touch screen or hard buttons?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13271691
> 
> 
> Do you have these special commands mapped to the touch screen or hard buttons?



Touch screen, and usually side-by-side for volume function. So that left side is 'Volume Sub +" and right side is 'Volume Sub -'.

Although I just mapped that CD Jukebox onscreen menu sequence to the 'Menu' hard button on the remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24ctu* /forum/post/13270636
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am having trouble getting the inputs on the Sharp Aquos LC32GD9E
> 
> working correctly. I have programmed an action on the HO (Harmony One) for watching TV.
> 
> 
> I have defined the Inputs as followed: TV, DTV, EXT1, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4, EXT5 and EXT6.
> 
> 
> When I now start the action the wrong input channel is used. For "TV" for example "EXT3" is used.
> 
> 
> In addition I have a TVIX 6500A HD-Player connected on EXT6 via HDMI cable. When I choose my programmed "HD Playback" Option EXT5 is used. But I have configured it to Ext6. Whats wrong here? I think the input sources
> 
> are totally mixed up? What must I Do to correct this? I already moved the Inputs in the Config App in order up and down or renamed the Inputs (Input5->Input6). But this did not solve my problem.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any comment on this matter.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thomas
> 
> 
> PS: How could I delete a command in the Config App which was learned by the HO before? I never see a button to delete a programmed key? Is it possible?



While waiting for your reply, try this . On the remote go into your TV device. On the LCD you'll see all the commands displayed on pages in the LCD. Verify what each one does. You may find errors and misslabeling but they're all there. I did on my Mits TV and adjusted acordingly. You also may be surprised at what you find on the good side too. Often the discretes can do a lot more than the original remote and it's not labeled well. Sometimes not... As for deleting learned commands, I don't know, if you find out please post!


----------



## veevsato

Just upgraded from the 688 to the One. The upgrade function of the harmony app worked fine. Just one question. I noticed when I switch to my tivo hd activity the screen has these nice thumbs up and down icons, but everything else is just a box with text. Anybody know how to replace the text boxes with icons. For example, I would love to be able to replace the word tivo with the little tivo guy as an icon....


Thanks in advance.


----------



## GR1MM

I have just bought my Harmony One today.I want to use it on my PS3,but I have to buy a PS3 remote with an adapter to plug into the USB to accept the signal.Does any PS3 IR remote work?Which is the Best???


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13272545
> 
> 
> I have just bought my Harmony One today.I want to use it on my PS3,but I have to buy a PS3 remote with an adapter to plug into the USB to accept the signal.Does any PS3 IR remote work?Which is the Best???



You are actually looking for a solution that includes an IR dongle to plug into one of your PS3's USB ports. There are a couple of devices by Intec and Nyko.


I use a device found here: http://www.schmartz.com/main.sc 


You may want to do some reading here to compare various options: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=946674 


If being able to remotely power the PS3 On and Off by IR commands, be sure to do your homework before choosing which to buy.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dosers* /forum/post/13143416
> 
> 
> Justin,
> 
> I am not pointing the remote at the ceiling - on purpose. My point is, I did not have to point the 880 in any particular direction (and it worked EVEN bouncing off the ceiling) while my one is a lot more narrow; and in fact can't control the VSX-94 unless pointing at it at a narrow angle.
> 
> Maybe may ONE is broken - but the previous issues had nothing to do with the remote. They were all DB errors that Logitech fixed - not on my remote but in their database. It is a fact that the One uses different timings for IR bursts (off of the same DB as the 880).
> 
> 
> SO, I might exchange mine. I checked both sensors though, and they are emitting - so I am not sure what's going on and will call LT to see if this might be related to the composition of the IR signal after all - not the diodes.
> 
> 
> IF your previous remotes all did work your stuff by pointing at the ceiling and the One doesn't - sure I'd return it if I was you ;-)



Hi, I am in the market for a universal remote and read your comments about the One having a weaker infra red range than your 880. Did you find out if this is the way the One is or was your particular unit defective? I am concerned about this weaker infrared range issue and it is the only thing that is making me not jump on buying the One. I am thinking of just getting the 880 instead if the One really does have a weaker infrared range and narrower angle of operation.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I'm using mine right now and I can point mine away from the tv and components and still get the cable box to change channels.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13276456
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in the market for a universal remote and read your comments about the One having a weaker infra red range than your 880. Did you find out if this is the way the One is or was your particular unit defective? I am concerned about this weaker infrared range issue and it is the only thing that is making me not jump on buying the One. I am thinking of just getting the 880 instead if the One really does have a weaker infrared range and narrower angle of operation.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13276456
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in the market for a universal remote and read your comments about the One having a weaker infra red range than your 880. Did you find out if this is the way the One is or was your particular unit defective? I am concerned about this weaker infrared range issue and it is the only thing that is making me not jump on buying the One. I am thinking of just getting the 880 instead if the One really does have a weaker infrared range and narrower angle of operation.



I believe it was him that later reported a defective unit.


I can point my H1 at the back wall and it still controls everything - as long as the bounce angles work, so does the Harmony One in my experience.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13276713
> 
> 
> I believe it was him that later reported a defective unit.
> 
> 
> I can point my H1 at the back wall and it still controls everything - as long as the bounce angles work, so does the Harmony One in my experience.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13276667
> 
> 
> I'm using mine right now and I can point mine away from the tv and components and still get the cable box to change channels.



Thanks for verifying this for me. I am now leaning less hesitantly towards getting the Harmony One vesus the 880 now unless someone can convince me not to (except for the price difference savings if I go for the 880).


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13277066
> 
> 
> Thanks for verifying this for me. I am now leaning less hesitantly towards getting the Harmony One vesus the 880 now unless someone can convince me not to (except for the price difference savings if I go for the 880).



Well, I'm both blinkered and biased since the One is the only Harmony I've owned (have had about 4 other universals over the years), but I like it very much and am converging on "remote perfection" as I tweak button arrangements and teach it custom macros.


That being said, I don't think I've even seen a hint on this thread that any owner of other Harmony models would go back or even think of getting any other model than the One, unless you have to have RF control or can be satisfied with the low-priced Harmony models.


The One seems to be the one, and I bet the 880 gets phased out once production levels meet demand for the One. I'd also bet the 890 dies once there's a OneRF.


Now, about that Bluetooth . . . . . .


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13276456
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in the market for a universal remote and read your comments about the One having a weaker infra red range than your 880. Did you find out if this is the way the One is or was your particular unit defective? I am concerned about this weaker infrared range issue and it is the only thing that is making me not jump on buying the One. I am thinking of just getting the 880 instead if the One really does have a weaker infrared range and narrower angle of operation.



I'm one of the people that was complaining about the H1 not being as powerful or having as wide a range as the 880. It was a defective unit and a replacement cured the problem.


I had the 880 first, and while a fine remote, I didn't like the small buttons. I would suggest finding a store that has them on display so you can hold both and compare.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozcot* /forum/post/13030100
> 
> 
> Thing is the last time when it was fully charged the Large battery in the middle was fully green with a check mark instead of a lightning bolt when it was fully charged. This time even after 18 hours no check mark or fully green large battery just a large battery with a lightning bolt still as if it were still charging. The small battery in the upper corner was not there till off the cradle were it showed a full charge unlike before when it was there even when charging slowly filling in with green till it was full then the large battery was full as well with a check mark.. Just odd how it is difrent past programing the remote. Is the remote a smart remote as to say once it is fully charged does it stop charging the battery? Heard if you over charge these litium batteries it can damage them.



I'm having the same problem. I've only seen the check mark for the first charge (and it only took a few hours). Now I can charge the battery overnight and it still shows the charging in progress icon and no "full charge" with check mark.


Anyone else have this issue? Solutions? BTW, I don't have any issued with backlight being on for extended periods of time AFAIK.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/13278993
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem. I've only seen the check mark for the first charge (and it only took a few hours). Now I can charge the battery overnight and it still shows the charging in progress icon and no "full charge" with check mark.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Solutions? BTW, I don't have any issued with backlight being on for extended periods of time AFAIK.



I'm also having the same problem with the remote never fully charging. For what it's worth, I also have the backlight problem and a problem where the first time I use the remote each day it reverts back to the last activity I was on (despite choosing a different activity).


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13278773
> 
> 
> I'm one of the people that was complaining about the H1 not being as powerful or having as wide a range as the 880. It was a defective unit and a replacement cured the problem.



That's interesting. I've seen a lot of people on here complaining about the range/power of the H1 over the 880, so I assumed it wasn't a defect. I know I have that problem.


Has anyone else cured their poor range/power problem by exchanging the H1?


----------



## girdnerg

sholmes,

Let me elaborate a little and tell you how to trouble-shoot yours.

I was disgusted with mine. I basically had to point the remote straight at the individual unit; like when the original remote's batteries were very low. My equipment is behind smoked-glass doors and it behaved this way even with the doors open.


Level 2 tech had me look at the IR emitters with a digital camera. At about 2 feet away, looking dead on at the remote the emitters where very faint. If you tilted the remote a little to the left or right, that emitter would show up stronger, but the other couldn't be seen anymore. He said that wasn't right and was a hardware issue. He recommended that I exchange it. The new one is very bright and I can point the remote just about anywhere and the equipment will respond even with the smoked-glass doors closed.


I made sure the battery was fully charged on both units when testing.


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13280105
> 
> 
> sholmes,
> 
> Let me elaborate a little and tell you how to trouble-shoot yours.
> 
> I was disgusted with mine. I basically had to point the remote straight at the individual unit; like when the original remote's batteries were very low. My equipment is behind smoked-glass doors and it behaved this way even with the doors open.
> 
> 
> Level 2 tech had me look at the IR emitters with a digital camera. At about 2 feet away, looking dead on at the remote the emitters where very faint. If you tilted the remote a little to the left or right, that emitter would show up stronger, but the other couldn't be seen anymore. He said that wasn't right and was a hardware issue. He recommended that I exchange it. The new one is very bright and I can point the remote just about anywhere and the equipment will respond even with the smoked-glass doors closed.
> 
> 
> I made sure the battery was fully charged on both units when testing.



Excellent. Thank you for the explanation. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Guinea69

I have a question... I've read through most of the thread(although 30+ pages is a lot.. so I scanned a lot of it) and I was hoping someone could answer a question for me... I purchased my H1 yesterday and was hoping to see an option for a "Timed activity" . Basically, what I want to do is tell my remote to power everything off at "x" time.. or in "x" time. Is that possible.. ?


----------



## RadYOacTve

Right now, I'm impressed enough with the ONE that I would buy an RF version if it came out today for my family room. Maybe it's the novelty and wow factor of the touch screen but I find myself wanting to use the ONE over my URC MX-950.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13277362
> 
> 
> Well, I'm both blinkered and biased since the One is the only Harmony I've owned (have had about 4 other universals over the years), but I like it very much and am converging on "remote perfection" as I tweak button arrangements and teach it custom macros.
> 
> 
> That being said, I don't think I've even seen a hint on this thread that any owner of other Harmony models would go back or even think of getting any other model than the One, unless you have to have RF control or can be satisfied with the low-priced Harmony models.
> 
> 
> The One seems to be the one, and I bet the 880 gets phased out once production levels meet demand for the One. I'd also bet the 890 dies once there's a OneRF.
> 
> 
> Now, about that Bluetooth . . . . . .


----------



## Beerstalker

Has anyone heard anything official about an RF version of the One yet? My girlfreind just bought me an 890 for my brithday but I am thinking about taking it back and waiting until an RF version of the One comes out (I've got an 880 right now that I really like, but the One is very tempting, but I can't see spending that much money again and not going with an RF remote).


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13281665
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything official about an RF version of the One yet? My girlfreind just bought me an 890 for my brithday but I am thinking about taking it back and waiting until an RF version of the One comes out (I've got an 880 right now that I really like, but the One is very tempting, but I can't see spending that much money again and not going with an RF remote).



Nothing official but the writing is on the wall. Amazon had a huge sale on the *1000* (corrected) this morning, that thanks to the bargain boards was done quickly. Magnolia is clearing the 880 at $100 off, they rarely discount. I'd say a "Two" is imminent, maybe April?? Who knows? Educated guess.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I agree...or maybe hope the same thing. Amazon also blew out the 1000 with RF extender for a pretty good deal that I couldnt resist. I havent set it up yet but figured it would be a decent remote for one of my rooms. I'm hoping they use the same extender!


My guess is the ONE will really be "THE ONE" for Logitech with and without RF.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13282171
> 
> 
> Nothing official but the writing is on the wall. Amazon had a huge sale on the 890 this morning, that thanks to the bargain boards was done quickly. Magnolia is clearing the 880 at $100 off, they rarely discount. I'd say a "Two" is imminent, maybe April?? Who knows? Educated guess.


----------



## TechLarry

These are special icons for the Scientific Atlantic DVR boxes. These boxes are blessed with the worse user interface imaginable, and require 2 times the key actions as any other to perform a function.


So it needs special A B C buttons to access these commands










-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naftalim* /forum/post/13259082
> 
> 
> What are people typically using the A B C icons for when you are in Watch PVR mode on the H1?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TechLarry

I had this same issue. I rebooted and the issue went away. I don't think the USB connection was quite complete in some way.


-Larry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kraftwurm* /forum/post/13261478
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me out here...
> 
> 
> I have just bought a Harmony One a few days ago and I am very happy with it. Very sexy device and you can do pretty much everything you want.
> 
> 
> EXCEPT...
> 
> 
> I cannot use the LEARN IR CODES feature. Have tried it with several remotes with fresh batteries and all but to no success. It's always the same: As soon as I come to the screen that tells me to hold the remote 10-20 cm apart from the H1 and press the Button I want it to learn, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> I can try whatever I want as long as I want. Nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Well. I thought maybe the IR receiver from the H1 might be broken or something so I went to the shop and they gave me a brand new device as a replacement.
> 
> 
> But you know what? Same problem.
> 
> 
> Next I tried to do it on a different PC in a different room. (You never know)
> 
> 
> No success. Always ABSOLUTELY NO RESPONSE.
> 
> 
> So here's my question:
> 
> 
> Has anybody actually ever tried the "LEARN" feature from the Harmony One?
> 
> Or does anybody have the same problems?
> 
> 
> Besides: I want it to learn the codes for my Rapsody N35
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Ernst from Switzerland


----------



## TechLarry

I've had several things not work. What I did was disregard the problematic code in the library and re-recorded it via the InfraRed Learn. This has fixed all my issues. The Logitech library is huge on quantity, but I think the quality is lacking for some components.


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpony* /forum/post/13263443
> 
> 
> Man, I am still having a ***** of a time, almost two weeks later, getting the remote to power my tv on during the "watch tv" activity sequence.
> 
> 
> The three devices I use in this chain are : TV (Sony 60A3000 SXRD), Receiver (Onkyo SR605), and DVR (DirecTV HR20). I have tried switching the order in which the devices are powered on to no avail. I have also played around with the inter-device delay settings for the tv. I was able to get it where it worked once, but the next day when I hit the activity button, the tv didn't power on.
> 
> 
> I am about at a loss here. Other than this one issue, I am head over heels in love with this remote so far. Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone has the same equipment and can tell me what is the best order to have the devices in for powering on, or the best inter-device setting.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13282257
> 
> 
> I agree...or maybe hope the same thing. Amazon also blew out the 1000 with RF extender for a pretty good deal that I couldnt resist. I havent set it up yet but figured it would be a decent remote for one of my rooms. I'm hoping they use the same extender!
> 
> 
> My guess is the ONE will really be "THE ONE" for Logitech with and without RF.



My bad, it was the 1000 that was on sale this AM. Ooops. I'll fix my post.


----------



## TechLarry

I wonder if this is power management on the USB ports messing up. We've had this issue with a lot of USB stuff on ThinkPads, and typically we resolve it by turning off USB power management.


When I had this issue with my T60, a reboot cleared it up, which would have re-powered the USB in the processes. Hmmm....


-Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13268012
> 
> 
> I swear, you guys are a godsend! I spent about two hours trying to figure this out and never would have dreamed it was the laptop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went upstairs to a desktop and now it works perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the laptop to program my 676 for over a year now and never would have guessed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again RadYOacTve! Thanks for taking a few minutes to end my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how great this forum has been over the past couple of years.
> 
> 
> I guess I should have tried to read every post but it's hard when you just want to get something figured out. I will go back and start reading now that I am in more of a relaxed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to give back some helpful info when another member is frustrated and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guinea69* /forum/post/13280402
> 
> 
> I have a question... I've read through most of the thread(although 30+ pages is a lot.. so I scanned a lot of it) and I was hoping someone could answer a question for me... I purchased my H1 yesterday and was hoping to see an option for a "Timed activity" . Basically, what I want to do is tell my remote to power everything off at "x" time.. or in "x" time. Is that possible.. ?




I would like to have the same thing, a Sleep mode, but it's not possible at this point.


However, given the programmability of the H1 and the fact that it already does timekeeping, a Sleep function would seem to be only a programming issue and not a fundamental limitation.


Hopefully Logitech is hearing this request from enough people to make it happen in a future firm/software update.


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13282171
> 
> 
> Magnolia is clearing the 880 at $100 off, they rarely discount. I'd say a "Two" is imminent, maybe April?? Who knows? Educated guess.



The 880 has been on sale (on and off) for $100 off since before Christmas. The list price of it is the same as the One which is why they're clearing them out.


If a "Two" was coming out in April, you'd have heard about it by now.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13277362
> 
> 
> Well, I'm both blinkered and biased since the One is the only Harmony I've owned (have had about 4 other universals over the years), but I like it very much and am converging on "remote perfection" as I tweak button arrangements and teach it custom macros.
> 
> 
> That being said, I don't think I've even seen a hint on this thread that any owner of other Harmony models would go back or even think of getting any other model than the One, unless you have to have RF control or can be satisfied with the low-priced Harmony models.
> 
> 
> The One seems to be the one, and I bet the 880 gets phased out once production levels meet demand for the One. I'd also bet the 890 dies once there's a OneRF.
> 
> 
> Now, about that Bluetooth . . . . . .





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13278773
> 
> 
> I'm one of the people that was complaining about the H1 not being as powerful or having as wide a range as the 880. It was a defective unit and a replacement cured the problem.
> 
> 
> I had the 880 first, and while a fine remote, I didn't like the small buttons. I would suggest finding a store that has them on display so you can hold both and compare.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13276667
> 
> 
> I'm using mine right now and I can point mine away from the tv and components and still get the cable box to change channels.



Okay, thanks to you all that replied to my question(s). I just ordered the Harmony One from a dealer on Amazon.com. Thank You for swaying me to the better One!


----------



## RadYOacTve

If I wouldve caught this earlier I wouldve requested a price adjustment from Amazon. Oh well, I still got a great deal regardless!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13282669
> 
> 
> My bad, it was the 1000 that was on sale this AM. Ooops. I'll fix my post.


----------



## INVALID

I'm planning on picking the ONE up in April. I really wish that I could view the code library so I could see if my components are listed...


Can anyone tell me if there is support for the Onkyo 605 Receiver? and Apple iPod IR Dock? I've got a Video iPod that I'd like to control.


Thanks in advance


----------



## IfixitBIG

I have my ONE working with an Onkyo 705 just fine


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13284783
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is support for the Onkyo 605 Receiver? and Apple iPod IR Dock? I've got a Video iPod that I'd like to control.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




The Onkyo 605 is in there. I can find no MP3 players, Apple or otherwise; couldn't even find an "MP3 Player" category. However, if it has an IR remote, you should be able to either modify an existing CD-player type of entry or program it yourself from scratch.


Ok, now you tell us: are you invalid or an invalid?


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13282171
> 
> 
> Nothing official but the writing is on the wall. Amazon had a huge sale on the *1000* (corrected) this morning, that thanks to the bargain boards was done quickly. Magnolia is clearing the 880 at $100 off, they rarely discount. I'd say a "Two" is imminent, maybe April?? Who knows? Educated guess.



RF version is coming for sure but I do not believe it is coming that quickly and I would not want to rush them. I seriousely hope LGT has learned their lesson from rushing things to market. Hope the One can overcome the bad rep that came with the H1000 as indeed the One was done right and is stable. If you ever had the H1000 (or just read the H1000 thread you would know how well you have it with the One


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/13260754
> 
> http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Type=TestDrive



Out of curiosity, I signed up for this test drive and it does not have a selection for the Harmony One or many other models. It does show only the 880/890 model and some 6xx models. What's the purpose of this test drive?

It expects you to have one of these remotes ready to connect.


I thought it was just a demo to show people the features of the remotes before they buy one. I guess not. I had ordered a Harmony One today but don't have it to plug into my PC to continue the "test drive". And as I said, it does not list the Harmony One on its menu so I would not try it when I get my real One.


----------



## INVALID




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13285063
> 
> 
> The Onkyo 605 is in there. I can find no MP3 players, Apple or otherwise; couldn't even find an "MP3 Player" category. However, if it has an IR remote, you should be able to either modify an existing CD-player type of entry or program it yourself from scratch.
> 
> 
> Ok, now you tell us: are you invalid or an invalid?




I am _the_ INVALID.


I question the validity of collective superiors and I fall in opposition to lies passed off as truth; The Guns of the Patriots. I think that those with closed minds label ideas in which they don't understand as: Invalid. I choose the name to disuade those who are predisposed to shovel-feeding conformity. Hear no evil, See no evil, Feel oblivious. or... Listen up, read Between the lines, and Open your Third Eye. Be INVALID.


err... haha... don't worry I'm not a "Scientologist" or anything. Meanwhile, at the Batcave...


So can I program the ONE to control the Apple iPod Dock if I don't own an Apple Remote? I guess I could just buy one and return it, but I'd rather not have to.


This is the dock: Apple MA045G/A iPod Dock

























Is there an easy way that users can upload codes to the library for devices not already listed?


----------



## INVALID




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13285039
> 
> 
> I have my ONE working with an Onkyo 705 just fine





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13285063
> 
> 
> The Onkyo 605 is in there.



Good to know, thank you.


----------



## GR1MM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13285495
> 
> 
> I am _the_ INVALID.
> 
> 
> I question the validity of collective superiors and I fall in opposition to lies passed off as truth; The Guns of the Patriots. I think that those with closed minds label ideas in which they don't understand as: Invalid. I choose the name to disuade those who are predisposed to shovel-feeding conformity. Hear no evil, See no evil, Feel oblivious. or... Listen up, read Between the lines, and Open your Third Eye. Be INVALID.



huh?











> Quote:
> Is there an easy way that users can upload codes to the library for devices not already listed?



can I set it to control my air conditioner?


----------



## tvmack

When setting up the harmony ONE out of the box is it as simple as doing the online setup selecting your equipment? Will the buttons on the harmony control everything on the original equipment (as long as its listed in harmony one's database?)


My equipment is pretty popular (Panny 58pz700u, Panny BD-30, Denon 3808ci).


What kind of general customizing needs to be done? What about the timing on the IR beam does this have to be changed (timed correctly) to get all three to turn off/on at the same time using the one touch feature?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13287136
> 
> 
> huh?



He is a student, will eventually make some money and become a conservative, and sometime after that... Valid!!!


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13284783
> 
> 
> ... I really wish that I could view the code library so I could see if my components are listed...



Go here and see. http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Harmony&OS=Win


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13287136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I set it to control my air conditioner?



If your A/C had an IR remote, sure. I doubt it'll be in the database, just learn the commands.

You can then assign some of them to the LCD so you can zap the A/C during an activity.


----------



## GR1MM

I want to use my Harmony One on my PS3.Can I use *any* PS3 IR remote with an adapter to plug into the USB to accept the signal,so I can program it into my Harmony ONE???


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13289022
> 
> 
> I want to use my Harmony One on my PS3.Can I use *any* PS3 IR remote with an adapter to plug into the USB to accept the signal,so I can program it into my Harmony ONE???



Yes. I know of the Nyko version, the Intec version, and the one I use found at:
http://www.schmartz.com/main.sc


----------



## INVALID




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13287136
> 
> 
> huh?



don't worry about it. it's just a handle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13287136
> 
> 
> can I set it to control my air conditioner?




If your air conditioner is IR then I would hope so. But you can't really know until you buy. Which is exactly my point, about wanting to search the Logitech Library. I wish they would post it on-line. I'm sure they could update the list just as easily on a webpage as in the program.


I even downloaded the Logitech Software but you can't get passed the USB port scan if you don't have the remote on hand. Which would also mean that you can't edit your setup on your computer unless the remote is connected.


It'd be better if you could tweak settings and then just upload the setup to the remote whenever you want. (i.e. such as letting someone use the remote in the living room, while you setup the software in the den...) You wouldn't need to steal the controller for an hour while you work


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13293752
> 
> 
> I even downloaded the Logitech Software but you can't get passed the USB port scan if you don't have the remote on hand. Which would also mean that you can't edit your setup on your computer unless the remote is connected.
> 
> 
> It'd be better if you could tweak settings and then just upload the setup to the remote whenever you want. (i.e. such as letting someone use the remote in the living room, while you setup the software in the den...) You wouldn't need to steal the controller for an hour while you work



You don't! I update my settings offline all the time, then do one upload after I'm done tweaking.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13285495
> 
> 
> I am _the_ INVALID.
> 
> 
> I question the validity of collective superiors and I fall in opposition to lies passed off as truth; The Guns of the Patriots. I think that those with closed minds label ideas in which they don't understand as: Invalid. I choose the name to disuade those who are predisposed to shovel-feeding conformity. Hear no evil, See no evil, Feel oblivious. or... Listen up, read Between the lines, and Open your Third Eye. Be INVALID.
> 
> 
> err... haha... don't worry I'm not a "Scientologist" or anything. Meanwhile, at the Batcave...
> 
> 
> So can I program the ONE to control the Apple iPod Dock if I don't own an Apple Remote? I guess I could just buy one and return it, but I'd rather not have to.
> 
> 
> This is the dock: Apple MA045G/A iPod Dock
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way that users can upload codes to the library for devices not already listed?



If the iPod Dock is controlled by the normal Apple Remote, then use the Media Center PC option, and MacBook as your model. It should work - I can control my iMac using this.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13293752
> 
> 
> ... I wish they would post it on-line. I'm sure they could update the list just as easily on a webpage as in the program.
> 
> ...



As I suggested to you just a few posts ago. GOTO: http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Harmony&OS=Win


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13293926
> 
> 
> You don't! I update my settings offline all the time, then do one upload after I'm done tweaking.



I was thinking about same thing, I downloaded the software and was thinking of configuring my devices before I received my Harmony One (which I ordered and am awaiting delivery). But I was thinking it would not allow me to pass that point if it asks for you to plug in your remote control to the usb port.


If you did it, would you mind sharing your trick to by-pass having to plug in the remote usb device?


Thank You!


----------



## K0Zak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13293926
> 
> 
> You don't! I update my settings offline all the time, then do one upload after I'm done tweaking.



Umm, no - you must be online to update the settings. The very first thing that the software does when it starts is connect and authenticate your name/pw. BEFORE you get to your settings.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13294306
> 
> 
> I was thinking about same thing, I downloaded the software and was thinking of configuring my devices before I received my Harmony One (which I ordered and am awaiting delivery). But I was thinking it would not allow me to pass that point if it asks for you to plug in your remote control to the usb port.
> 
> 
> If you did it, would you mind sharing your trick to by-pass having to plug in the remote usb device?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



I'm not aware of any trick. It may ask for the remote once during installation (I don't remember), but all subsequent updates can be done offline and just connect the remote whenever you need to actually upload the configuration.


BTW, by offline I mean you don't need the remote plugged into the USB port. Unfortunately the software still needs an internet connection to let you login.










Edit: Now that I think about it, it does make sense you need the remote connected during the software installation. It needs to tell what remote you are using, so it can present the right screens to you for configuration. You can't manually tell it what remote you have. So I don't think you can "pre-configure" your remote before having it physically present.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INVALID* /forum/post/13293752
> 
> 
> I even downloaded the Logitech Software but you can't get passed the USB port scan if you don't have the remote on hand. Which would also mean that you can't edit your setup on your computer unless the remote is connected.



Invalid statement. You need to learn the software better.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13294331
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of any trick. It may ask for the remote once during installation (I don't remember), but all subsequent updates can be done offline and just connect the remote whenever you need to actually upload the configuration.
> 
> 
> BTW, by offline I mean you don't need the remote plugged into the USB port. Unfortunately the software still needs an internet connection to let you login.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Now that I think about it, it does make sense you need the remote connected during the software installation. It needs to tell what remote you are using, so it can present the right screens to you for configuration. You can't manually tell it what remote you have. So I don't think you can "pre-configure" your remote before having it physically present.



Yeah, I kind of figured that I would need my actual remote during the initial install (like alot of other device driver installs). It would have been nice if Logitech allowed us to specify which remote(s) we want to configure and program via a menu selection. But they did not. :-( Thanks for your info! I will just wait until I receive my One.


----------



## GR1MM

I just finished setting up my Harmony One,and I have 2 questions.

Is there a way to put the devices in order (just like activities)?Where can I download images of the channels for the favorites button??


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13297413
> 
> 
> I just finished setting up my Harmony One,and I have 2 questions.
> 
> Is there a way to put the devices in order (just like activities)?Where can I download images of the channels for the favorites button??




Fav icons:

http://www.iconharmony.com/ 


Incredible collection ... posts here too.


Frank


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13297413
> 
> 
> Is there a way to put the devices in order (just like activities)?



Nope. Bug Logitech about it.


----------



## RadYOacTve

If you like the icons, and we all know you will, go to the "about" link at the top of the page and make a donation to square, he's worked hard to make all of them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/13297536
> 
> 
> Fav icons:
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com/
> 
> 
> Incredible collection ... posts here too.
> 
> 
> Frank


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13294437
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of figured that I would need my actual remote during the initial install (like alot of other device driver installs). It would have been nice if Logitech allowed us to specify which remote(s) we want to configure and program via a menu selection. But they did not. :-( Thanks for your info! I will just wait until I receive my One.



Try this: http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Harmony&OS=Win


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13298827
> 
> 
> Try this: http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Harmony&OS=Win



I would like to test out the config before I purchase. Your link requires a remote to be plugged in.


Where can you see what equipment is in the database before you purchase and play around with programming?


Everything I try searches for a remote plugged into your computer -- and you can't proceed any further without it.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13298561
> 
> 
> If you like the icons, and we all know you will, go to the "about" link at the top of the page and make a donation to square, he's worked hard to make all of them.



Thanks for the reminder .... certainly worth it to me.


Frank


----------



## mwp98223

I'm a new owner of a Harmony One and I'm busy setting it up. I see I can get custom icons for favorite tv channels and I know how to upload them to the remote.


I see that there are custom logos available for devices but I can't seem to figure out how to upload them to the device. Is this possible for devices and/or activities?


For instance, I have an Apple TV and have it set up as a device and "Watch Apple TV" as an activity. I would like to change the icon from the generic activity to the Apple logo that I found.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13299836
> 
> 
> I would like to test out the config before I purchase. Your link requires a remote to be plugged in.
> 
> 
> Where can you see what equipment is in the database before you purchase and play around with programming?
> 
> 
> Everything I try searches for a remote plugged into your computer -- and you can't proceed any further without it.



I'm a little confused about what you'd be testing? They have just about every product in their database and without the remote you'd only bet testing the theoretical configuration. With 30 days to return it at most stores (big river for one), why not just buy it and try it?


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwp98223* /forum/post/13301620
> 
> 
> I see that there are custom logos available for devices but I can't seem to figure out how to upload them to the device. Is this possible for devices and/or activities?



Unfortunately, not possible right now; keep requesting it from Logitech (along with Sleep mode to turn everything off at a designated time).


----------



## Lee L

Please do ask Logitech about the custom Icons. It would make this so much nicer.


----------



## yngdiego

I started a thread over on the Logitech forums for suggestions on how to improve the Harmony software.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...thread.id=3327


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwp98223* /forum/post/13301620
> 
> 
> I'm a new owner of a Harmony One and I'm busy setting it up. I see I can get custom icons for favorite tv channels and I know how to upload them to the remote.
> 
> 
> I see that there are custom logos available for devices but I can't seem to figure out how to upload them to the device. Is this possible for devices and/or activities?
> 
> 
> For instance, I have an Apple TV and have it set up as a device and "Watch Apple TV" as an activity. I would like to change the icon from the generic activity to the Apple logo that I found.



Thos company logos are for the screen saver mode. You can set that up in the screen saver of the remote and upload pics to it. They don't last that long, when you put the remote on the charger the ss starts and rotates the pics and goes black.


----------



## mwp98223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13302190
> 
> 
> Thos company logos are for the screen saver mode. You can set that up in the screen saver of the remote and upload pics to it. They don't last that long, when you put the remote on the charger the ss starts and rotates the pics and goes black.



Thank you. Does that mean the answer is "no" you can't change the icon for devices and/or activities?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwp98223* /forum/post/13302669
> 
> 
> Thank you. Does that mean the answer is "no" you can't change the icon for devices and/or activities?



Correct, that's what the discussions on bugging Logitech are. Maybe they'll revise the software to open it up to us, err, I mean Randy!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwp98223* /forum/post/13302669
> 
> 
> Thank you. Does that mean the answer is "no" you can't change the icon for devices and/or activities?



Correct. Please see my suggestion for such a software update in the Logitech forum thread I posted on the last page.


----------



## mwp98223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13302738
> 
> 
> Correct. Please see my suggestion for such a software update in the Logitech forum thread I posted on the last page.



Thank you all. This saves a ton of time trying to figure out how to do something that is not possible. I can focus on other tweaks to get things set the way I want.


----------



## mwp98223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13302738
> 
> 
> Correct. Please see my suggestion for such a software update in the Logitech forum thread I posted on the last page.



Can you link that thread? I would like to review the other issues mentioned. I know one is the ability to change the order of devices like you can change the order of activities. That seems like a clear one and I don't understand why that is not possible.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13302733
> 
> 
> Correct, that's what the discussions on bugging Logitech are. Maybe they'll revise the software to open it up to us, err, I mean Randy!



I'm excited at the prospect of that kind of customization. I'd be all over it!

,R


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13303900
> 
> 
> I'm excited at the prospect of that kind of customization. I'd be all over it!
> 
> ,R



Randy, do you wanna open that can of worms?







You will get 50,000 icon requests. Logitech should hire you part time to just design their logos for them!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13303992
> 
> 
> Randy, do you wanna open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get 50,000 icon requests. Logitech should hire you part time to just design their logos for them!



I wouldn't mind making several custom 'sets', each with their own style (theme). Those I could sell or shareware online, and I wouldn't mind rounding them out with some individual requests.

We'll see what happens. Right now I have about 400-500 new channel icons finished and ready to add to the existing set. I'm just waiting for the new site to go live before posting them. I only have around 500 left on the list. And then porting to the H1000, and then to the H8XX, and my day job, and...









,R


----------



## Bobcel

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for some info I found here. Bought a "One" about a week and a half ago, lovin it, until I experienced the backlight issue. Drained the battery and happened a few times in a couple of days. I called Logitech and they kept asking if I had a dog or bumped the table.....ect...... said he had never heard about my problem. I was going to exchange it the next day and started to search for anyone else with this issue. Found some talk in this thread and then found a whole thread....yes...on the Logitech web site on their forum.....new guy probably... anyways, back to lovin it.......thanks again....b


----------



## INVALID




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13288432
> 
> 
> Go here and see. http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Harmony&OS=Win



Can I use the same username from the Harmony Software? or do I have to sign up there too, just to view the page? This link takes me to a login prompt.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13294406
> 
> 
> Invalid statement. You need to learn the software better.



My bad, I understand you can probably tweak your settings when your remote is offline, but only after it is paired for the first time, correct? Because the software won't let me past the USB connection scan.


It says "The remote did not respond to the remote software"


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13304129
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind making several custom 'sets', each with their own style (theme). Those I could sell or shareware online, and I wouldn't mind rounding them out with some individual requests.
> 
> We'll see what happens. Right now I have about 400-500 new channel icons finished and ready to add to the existing set. I'm just waiting for the new site to go live before posting them. I only have around 500 left on the list. And then porting to the H1000, and then to the H8XX, and my day job, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R



OMG!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Definitely another reason why a small donation to Square! 400-500 new icons...plus a new site...plus planning on doing the 1000, 8XX series.


If you can buy a $250 remote, i'm sure you can spare a dollar or two to say thanks and to make youre new toy that much better!

Donate to IconHarmony! 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13304129
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind making several custom 'sets', each with their own style (theme). Those I could sell or shareware online, and I wouldn't mind rounding them out with some individual requests.
> 
> We'll see what happens. Right now I have about 400-500 new channel icons finished and ready to add to the existing set. I'm just waiting for the new site to go live before posting them. I only have around 500 left on the list. And then porting to the H1000, and then to the H8XX, and my day job, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13305447
> 
> 
> Definitely another reason why a small donation to Square! 400-500 new icons...plus a new site...plus planning on doing the 1000, 8XX series.
> 
> 
> If you can buy a $250 remote, i'm sure you can spare a dollar or two to say thanks and to make youre new toy that much better!
> 
> Donate to IconHarmony!



Count me in for a donation! Randy is simply amazing and a fellow San Diegan!


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/13025819
> 
> 
> The remote comes with a microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen. You don't need a button to disable the screen as the touch screen only responds to electrical pulses from the skin. Rubbing a cloth over the screen doesn't activate any of the tabs.



I beg to differ. I use the cloth that came with the screen but it still picks up my finger touches through the cloth. I really wish there was a way to lock the screen to make cleaning easier. As it is, I have to take the battery out every time I want to clean the LCD screen.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13305894
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. I use the cloth that came with the screen but it still picks up my finger touches through the cloth. I really wish there was a way to lock the screen to make cleaning easier. As it is, I have to take the battery out every time I want to clean the LCD screen.



Or you could cover the emitter end with your hand while you're wiping the screen


----------



## MordredKLB

Okay a weird problem started happening for me on one of my activities. On one of my two watch DVD activities I recently updated some of the soft buttons. I don't think I made any changes to the hard buttons, or the device settings/delays/etc.


The problem I'm now getting is that none of the hard buttons will do anything unless I press it twice. It works perfectly fine the second time you press the button, but completely ignores the first command. Also, I can press every single hard button on the remote one after the other and the DVD player won't do anything unless I press one of the buttons twice in a row. The soft buttons work perfectly fine with the first button press and Starting/Switching Activities works just fine with the DVD player as well.


Any idea what could have changed, or why things aren't working now?


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13305894
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. I use the cloth that came with the screen but it still picks up my finger touches through the cloth. I really wish there was a way to lock the screen to make cleaning easier. As it is, I have to take the battery out every time I want to clean the LCD screen.



The cloth that came with the remote is pretty thin. I use a heavier microfiber cloth and it doesn't activate the activity buttons. The screen light does come on due to the tilt sensor activating the back-light, but the buttons don't activate. Anyway if yours is a problem, just point it toward you or completely away from your devices when you clean it and it shouldn't activate any of your devices.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13306111
> 
> 
> Or you could cover the emitter end with your hand while you're wiping the screen



The problem is the dried peanut butter on the screen


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/13307518
> 
> 
> The problem is the dried peanut butter on the screen



You actually leave the peanut butter on long enough to dry?










I can't waste peanut butter. Usually I lick it off the screen immediately


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13308125
> 
> 
> I can't waste peanut butter. Usually I lick it off the screen immediately



Before adding jelly?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/13301905
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about what you'd be testing? They have just about every product in their database and without the remote you'd only bet testing the theoretical configuration. With 30 days to return it at most stores (big river for one), why not just buy it and try it?



I wanted to see how easy it was to use the software and customize things, and I wanted to confirm that all my equipment was in the database, etc.


But it looks like you really can't do anything until you purchase a remote.


----------



## bubba04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13305894
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. I use the cloth that came with the screen but it still picks up my finger touches through the cloth. I really wish there was a way to lock the screen to make cleaning easier. As it is, I have to take the battery out every time I want to clean the LCD screen.



I usually drop mine in the charger to clean it with the cloth. This way you won't have to worry about screen or button presses.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13308125
> 
> 
> You actually leave the peanut butter on long enough to dry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't waste peanut butter. Usually I lick it off the screen immediately





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13308208
> 
> 
> Before adding jelly?



Fluff 'n Nutter, mmmmmmm.


----------



## tiger_qc

ok I have a question not related with dryed peanut butter on screen...

does anyone knows if the 890 is going to be replaced anytime soon?

I just think logitech did there homeworks when they designed the harmony one but there's a couple of things that keeps me for buying it.


first: no RF and it wont be (they didn't make the remote ready for that)


second: you can't have the right logos for your devices (blu-ray, hd-dvd, appletv, etc.)


will logitech ever make the perfect remote?

I didn't like there peanuts style with really bad keys location and the 1000 it's too much touchscreen (I like to feel the keys) and too pricey!

I have to deal with so many remotes and I use x10 devices and there no ways I put those IR to fit the harmony one...


If anyone knows something's coming just let me know.


Gui


----------



## apbwolf

Squareeyes,


Do you have an idea of when the new website will be up and running...


Thanks


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apbwolf* /forum/post/13309824
> 
> 
> Squareeyes,
> 
> 
> Do you have an idea of when the new website will be up and running...
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was hoping this weekend, but it looks like at least one more week out. The guy who stepped forward to work on it has been great and has been working diligently, but he also has a day job like me, and he has a family too.

I'm excited to see it come together. I will definitely keep you all posted.

,R


----------



## Augie23

Has anyone had any issues with the LCD not tuning off? Normally on my 880 and 550 after a set time the lcd will turn off for power save. On my One the LCD is staying on unless its in the cradle, when out the battery is dying in no time. Thanks


Well nevermind I found the answer:
http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...hread.id=10416


----------



## Bobcel

Same here Augie. Almost returned mine, even the guy at Logitech did not know about it....should be fixed in the software at the end of the month....

FYI: The battery is going strong now, 3 days and not even down half way....


----------



## tristan2

Just got my H1 today and am having one problem so far.


For my DVD activity I start with a sequence of TV menu commands to set the picture mode I want (there is no specific code for this). I also have a power down sequence that again goes through the TV menu to set the picture mode back to what it was.


My problem is that the thing is powering down my receiver right at the point in the sequence where I am selecting the picture mode. Because of that it doesn't take the selection.


Here is what it says as a description for the the context of my commands "Before the devices are turned off, leaving the Watch a DVD Activity does the following:". That sounds like it should in fact complete my commands before any devices are turned off. But that is not what is happening.


Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kishman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13313473
> 
> 
> Just got my H1 today and am having one problem so far.
> 
> 
> For my DVD activity I start with a sequence of TV menu commands to set the picture mode I want (there is no specific code for this). I also have a power down sequence that again goes through the TV menu to set the picture mode back to what it was.
> 
> 
> My problem is that the thing is powering down my receiver right at the point in the sequence where I am selecting the picture mode. Because of that it doesn't take the selection.
> 
> 
> Here is what it says as a description for the the context of my commands "Before the devices are turned off, leaving the Watch a DVD Activity does the following:". That sounds like it should in fact complete my commands before any devices are turned off. But that is not what is happening.
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks



I have a Logitech 659, I am having a problem driving me nuts to no end..I've tried various combos to no avail, when I go any activity everything works great EXCEPT the tv won't go the correct input, I have a Olevia 42" LCD..

Again, the tv powers on, the device be it hd player, pioneer dvd recorder OR sony surround system will power on depeing on which activity I chose, BUT the tv just stays at the last input it was last on. I've tried everything I can possibly think of, anyone have any ideas short of my calling Logitech or is there a particular Logitech board somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## sigrude

Can the Harmony One controls all the functions for the following equipments:

Sharp LC46D64U TV, DTV HD box, Sony Dav-is10 speaker system, Toshiba HD A30 and an OPPO HDMI switcher/


----------



## beekeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kishman* /forum/post/13316116
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech 659, I am having a problem driving me nuts to no end..I've tried various combos to no avail, when I go any activity everything works great EXCEPT the tv won't go the correct input, I have a Olevia 42" LCD..
> 
> Again, the tv powers on, the device be it hd player, pioneer dvd recorder OR sony surround system will power on depeing on which activity I chose, BUT the tv just stays at the last input it was last on. I've tried everything I can possibly think of, anyone have any ideas short of my calling Logitech or is there a particular Logitech board somewhere? Thanks.



The 659 forum

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=13068468 


You can try to keep the remote pointed at the TV for a few seconds more. Often the TV delay will be such that it does not see anything for a bit. If that does not work, then play with the delay settings (found in the sticky- slow response- at the top of the remote page).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...sprune=-1&f=93


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kishman* /forum/post/13316116
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech 659, I am having a problem driving me nuts to no end..I've tried various combos to no avail, when I go any activity everything works great EXCEPT the tv won't go the correct input, I have a Olevia 42" LCD..
> 
> Again, the tv powers on, the device be it hd player, pioneer dvd recorder OR sony surround system will power on depeing on which activity I chose, BUT the tv just stays at the last input it was last on. I've tried everything I can possibly think of, anyone have any ideas short of my calling Logitech or is there a particular Logitech board somewhere? Thanks.



Does "Help" fix it?


If so, you'll probably need to increase the Power On Delay for the TV.


Don't be scared to call tech support...they don't bite!


----------



## tristan2

Just got the H1 and am having another problem that I'm hoping someone can help with.


I have a PVR/DRV device and associated activity. I am trying to program some of the basic functions into the remotes buttons. Several of the buttons and associated commands work perfectly. However, the commands I have programmed for the up arrow, down arrow, exit and prev buttons are not working when I have the remote in another other mode than the device mode for the PVR.


In other words, if I select the PVR as the current device (on the remote) then all of the buttons work as they should. However, if I am sitting at the main activities screen (on the remote) then some of my programmed buttons work but the ones mentioned above do not.


Hope that makes sense. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Gary J

Why don't you just compare what the commands are for those buttons in the Activity to what they are for the Device?


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13320643
> 
> 
> Why don't you just compare what the commands are for those buttons in the Activity to what they are for the Device?



This is all kind of new to me so I'm not sure I follow what you are saying. What I did was I went into the device area of the software. I selected customize buttons. One of several things I did was I selected CmSkip for the up arrow (this jumps ahead 1 minute when you are watching something you recorded). I saved and loaded it into the remote.


Then I started the PVR activity and everything turned on just fine and I am able to do several PVR device functions with other keys on the remote. However, if I push the up arrow nothing happens. Now if I switch the remote to devices and select the PVR then the up arrow will do the CmSkip operation.


I guess what you are suggesting that I do is compare what is actually being sent by the remote when I'm in the PVR device vs. right after I run the PVR activity? I guess I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13320904
> 
> 
> What I did was I went into the device area of the software. I selected customize buttons.



Go into the Activity area of the software. Select customize buttons.


IOW do the same in the Activities. Sounds like you should get more familar with the software too.


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13321066
> 
> 
> Go into the Activity area of the software. Select customize buttons.
> 
> 
> IOW do the same in the Activities. Sounds like you should get more familar with the software too.



Thank you! Yes, I totally missed that. I was wondering how it figured out what button assignments to use at what times. My mistake - thanks again.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13320904
> 
> 
> This is all kind of new to me so I'm not sure I follow what you are saying. What I did was I went into the device area of the software. I selected customize buttons. One of several things I did was I selected CmSkip for the up arrow (this jumps ahead 1 minute when you are watching something you recorded). I saved and loaded it into the remote.
> 
> ...



Generally, think of the Device Mode as something that you use to test out buttons to see if they do something you might "like." Let's say that on your TV's Remote there is only One Power button. Push it once and the set turns on and puch it again and the set turns off. (This would be a Toggle.)


Now in Device mode with your TV selected you see three buttons... one labeled PWR ON, one labeled PWR OFF, and one labeled PWR TGL. You check them out in Device Mode and sure enough they do what they say *and nothing else.*


Now going to the on-line software you can cause the remote to Send PWR ON duribg activity start and send PWR OFF when desired to shut off the TV.


The "problem" you are seeing is due to the fact that creating a button in Device Mode for your DVR does not automatically cause it to exist in Activities Mode. If you want to have the Up Arrow map to CmSkip *in an activity such as "Watch DVR"* then you must customize that button *in the activity.*


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13321156
> 
> 
> Generally, think of the Device Mode as something that you use to test out buttons to see if they do something you might "like." Let's say that on your TV's Remote there is only One Power button. Push it once and the set turns on and puch it again and the set turns off. (This would be a Toggle.)
> 
> 
> Now in Device mode with your TV selected you see three buttons... one labeled PWR ON, one labeled PWR OFF, and one labeled PWR TGL. You check them out in Device Mode and sure enough they do what they say *and nothing else.*
> 
> 
> Now going to the on-line software you can cause the remote to Send PWR ON duribg activity start and send PWR OFF when desired to shut off the TV.
> 
> 
> The "problem" you are seeing is due to the fact that creating a button in Device Mode for your DVR does not automatically cause it to exist in Activities Mode. If you want to have the Up Arrow map to CmSkip *in an activity such as "Watch DVR"* then you must customize that button *in the activity.*



Gottcha! I just totally missed the "customize buttons" associated with activities. That of course is the essence of it so no wonder I was so messed up. It makes a lot more sense now. Thanks.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13321239
> 
> 
> Gottcha! I just totally missed the "customize buttons" associated with activities. That of course is the essence of it so no wonder I was so messed up. It makes a lot more sense now. Thanks.



You're welcome. See you're from Seattle - I was stationed at the Puget Sound Naval Shipyard in the '70s - Asst Repair Supt - Submarines. Nice part of the country.


----------



## GR1MM

How fragile is the Harmony One?Can it be dropped a few times without worrying about it?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13323461
> 
> 
> How fragile is the Harmony One?Can it be dropped a few times without worrying about it?



I've tossed it over to my couch a few times, and it's fallen on my carpet too. The remote feels solid enough in your hand, but I would personally worry about dropping it on hard surfaces (especially repetitively).


,R


----------



## kefer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13323461
> 
> 
> How fragile is the Harmony One?Can it be dropped a few times without worrying about it?



My kids love to balance the remote on the arm of the couch (we have hardwood floors) and my 880 has taken several nasty sounding falls. The only real problem there was some random resets caused by the battery becoming loose.


As for the One, it hasn't happened (YET) but my sense is it is not as robust as the 880 was. I wouldn't try it. And yes, I still find it balanced on the couch arm. Grrrrr.


----------



## kishman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13317613
> 
> 
> Does "Help" fix it?
> 
> 
> If so, you'll probably need to increase the Power On Delay for the TV.
> 
> 
> Don't be scared to call tech support...they don't bite!



Yes 'help' always fixes the problem...yeah I messed with the power on delay to no avail, thanks all...I'll call their tech support...


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kishman* /forum/post/13324481
> 
> 
> Yes 'help' always fixes the problem...yeah I messed with the power on delay to no avail, thanks all...I'll call their tech support...



You might need to increase the Power On Delay a LOT. SOme devices take ages until they are ready to accept commands after they are turned on. My projector's Power On Delay is 20 seconds for example.


----------



## kishman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13324850
> 
> 
> You might need to increase the Power On Delay a LOT. SOme devices take ages until they are ready to accept commands after they are turned on. My projector's Power On Delay is 20 seconds for example.



Well being a bit of a tech head, I tend to really go bonkers trying to solve a issue before calling tech support(could have something to do with my working in the IT field and equating tech support with help desk aka the NO help desk, but I digress),

I FIGURED out the issue at long last...again thanks to those who replied..here's what the problem was: basically to get ALL the input buttons to work you have to 'trick' the remote and tell it the tv is the Olevia

42T...there's a post on the Olevia 47TFHD forum concerning this...

So as a last resort, for haha's just now I added a device using the actual TV 42TFHD and I setup a 'test' watch DVD activity linking to the 42TFHD and wouldn't you know it, dvd player comes on, tv comes on, and goes right to the correct input, I did put in a 10 second delay to be safe, but it worked twice flawlessly, I was shocked...I can die in peace now, hahahaha...


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13240185
> 
> 
> I found my Mitsubishi TV had an "Enter" key setting that the remote didn't. I set the Harmony to use it to change channels and it's so much faster when I use QAM tuninh on it. Ya never know what you'll find!



I have found that my QAM stations numbers are entered methodically & there is no 'enter' input @ the end of the sequence. Thus there is an additional delay be4 jumping to the QAM station.


How were you able to add the command esp. with the icons based favorites?

*UPDATE:* Found it under Device>Settings>AdvanceSetUp>then choose how u enter your channels manually.


----------



## OGauge4Me

This is one nice remote. Easy to set up and works well.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13324990
> 
> 
> I have found that my QAM stations numbers are entered methodically & there is no 'enter' input @ the end of the sequence. Thus there is an additional delay be4 jumping to the QAM station.
> 
> 
> How were you able to add the command esp. with the icons based favorites?
> 
> *UPDATE:* Found it under Device>Settings>AdvanceSetUp>then choose how u enter your channels manually.



I love when my questions are answered before I get to them.

You get a Gold Star, not to confused with Goldstar, or Lucky Goldstar or LG.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OGauge4Me* /forum/post/13331321
> 
> 
> This is one nice remote. Easy to set up and works well.



Then why do you think you're a noob? Be proud!


----------



## heyjp

I bought a Harmony One last night... pretty darn cool device. Ran into a problem and wonder if one of you smart dudes can help.


I set up a "Listen XM" Activity based on a "Watch TV" template. I have a DirecTV HN21 HD-DVR. This activity is the same as my TV template, except that I have the receiver set for stereo instead of dolby surround. And, the REAL reason... all the favorites are set to XM channels.


Problem is, the favorites only work once. Once I've reached an XM station, when I click another "XM Favorite" I end up on the MORE INFO page of the current XM station.


My theory is that the Harmony ONE is pressing the SELECT button at the end of the channel sequence instead of the NumberENTER button. When you go to an XM station, the INFO box is automatically displayed to show info on the station. If you press a channel sequence then SELECT, you get the MORE INFO window. If you press the ENTER button you get the new channel.


If the INFO window is not open (as it generally is not on TV stations) you can use either SELECT or ENTER with equally successful results.


Any thoughts?? Thanks!


Jim


PS: You can emulate this problem by pushing the INFO button on a TV station then pressing a "Favorite" station with the Harmony ONE. Same thing happens.


----------



## mo0sic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13323461
> 
> 
> How fragile is the Harmony One?Can it be dropped a few times without worrying about it?



My son with Down syndrome loves to throw stuff. Including my new Harmony One. He's grabbed it a few times and tossed it on to carpet and ceramic tile. Its still working so far. I've had it for about a month. He tossed my 880 around a lot as well. That still works and has been retired to my bedroom.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjp* /forum/post/13332006
> 
> 
> I bought a Harmony One last night... pretty darn cool device. Ran into a problem and wonder if one of you smart dudes can help.
> 
> 
> I set up a "Listen XM" Activity based on a "Watch TV" template. I have a DirecTV HN21 HD-DVR. This activity is the same as my TV template, except that I have the receiver set for stereo instead of dolby surround. And, the REAL reason... all the favorites are set to XM channels.
> 
> 
> Problem is, the favorites only work once. Once I've reached an XM station, when I click another "XM Favorite" I end up on the MORE INFO page of the current XM station.
> 
> 
> My theory is that the Harmony ONE is pressing the SELECT button at the end of the channel sequence instead of the NumberENTER button. When you go to an XM station, the INFO box is automatically displayed to show info on the station. If you press a channel sequence then SELECT, you get the MORE INFO window. If you press the ENTER button you get the new channel.
> 
> 
> If the INFO window is not open (as it generally is not on TV stations) you can use either SELECT or ENTER with equally successful results.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> PS: You can emulate this problem by pushing the INFO button on a TV station then pressing a "Favorite" station with the Harmony ONE. Same thing happens.



When you originally set up the DVR, did you choose "numbers followed by the Enter key"?


----------



## RadYOacTve

I found a couple more reviews, all good too!

About.com review 

Extremetech.com review 

PCWORLD.COM review 

i4u.com review


----------



## heyjp

West LA Joe,


Man! You nailed it!!! THANK YOU. I had never seen that question, but found it by going to DEVICES/PVR and running "Re-do setup for this device". Then the questions came up which allows you to specify whether a delimiter exists and to select the delimiter. In my case it should be "NumberEnter" rather than "Select".


Thanks. Now this device is pretty much perfect!! Really cleaned up several actions.


Jim


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/13306257
> 
> 
> Okay a weird problem started happening for me on one of my activities. On one of my two watch DVD activities I recently updated some of the soft buttons. I don't think I made any changes to the hard buttons, or the device settings/delays/etc.
> 
> 
> The problem I'm now getting is that none of the hard buttons will do anything unless I press it twice. It works perfectly fine the second time you press the button, but completely ignores the first command. Also, I can press every single hard button on the remote one after the other and the DVD player won't do anything unless I press one of the buttons twice in a row. The soft buttons work perfectly fine with the first button press and Starting/Switching Activities works just fine with the DVD player as well.
> 
> 
> Any idea what could have changed, or why things aren't working now?



No one answered this, so hopefully it was just overlooked. Any ideas? If not I'll have to retry setup of the DVD player.


----------



## OGauge4Me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13331486
> 
> 
> Then why do you think you're a noob? Be proud!



Only 1 post here +NOOB. LOL


This is my first all in one remote and it is really nice. Had a problem with my PC USB port not working so I had to attach the cable to another port. Took me about 45 min on Saturday night to configure. Spent 1/2 hour testing to ensure all was working correctly.


Sunday morning I hear my wife trying to turn on the system with the remote and she was having problems, I had not provided training to her yet.







She was trying to play a Blu-ray and using the on/off button on the remote. Showed her how to point the remote and push the touch screen. Everything came on and there was a smile on her face. As the commercial says cost of remote $200 cost of the smile on the wife's face priceless.


Still need to make a donation to Square eyes. I will do that tonight when I get home. His buttons ROCK!


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13323461
> 
> 
> How fragile is the Harmony One?Can it be dropped a few times without worrying about it?



Well, it can be dropped onto hardwood floors from the height of a side table at least twice and still work just fine.


----------



## caesar1

My set up is all components (cable box; dvd player and blu-ray player) connnected via HDMI to my Onkyo 805 receiver. Then I have one HDMI cable from my receiver to my projector (so projector is alwasy on HDMI input).


If using "activities" can I do the following easily via the remote:


1. Always leave my cable box ON no matter what, but power off other equipment when not in use?


*From "cold" start (nothing on but cable box):*


2. Power up only projector and receiver, (with receiver to correct input) -- to view/listen to cable TV -- cable box will always be on.


or;


3. Power up projector, blu-ray player, and receiver (with receiver set to correct input to watch/listen to blu-ray).


or;


4. Power up projector, DVD player and receiver (with receiver set to correct input to watch/listen to DVDs).



When either 2. 3. or 4. (above) are already running, can I use activities to then:


5. switch from cable to blu-ray


6. switch from cable to DVD


7. switch between DVD and blu-ray or vice versa


8. switch from anything back to cable



Now, for example, if I have an activity set up to "watch blu-ray player", do I use that *same exact activity* to watch blu-ray under ALL of the above scenarios (i.e, cold start -- nothing else on; or already watching cable or already watching DVD)?


Or do you have to set up different "watch blu-ray" activities, for each circumstance: i.e, starting from cold start; starting from watching cable; starting from watching DVD, etc.?


In other words, do the activities work under all the potential circumstances? Or are they set up for a particular circumstance only -- such as first coming into the room and starting everything from not being on?


----------



## acevesf

yes to all of your questions


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13340984
> 
> 
> yes to all of your questions



So if my projector is already powered up and I'm watching a blu-ray disc, and I then want to go from watching blu-ray player to watching cable TV, does it send a power signal to the projector, which doesn't function, since its already on?


Or does it know to not send the power signal in that case?


I'm concerned about the projector shutting down when it should stay on or my receiver shutting down when it should stay on, etc.?


Also, if I use an activity to "watch blu-ray" -- does it then put the harmony one automatically in the correct mode to control the blu-ray player?


And when I'm finished watching everything in the room, how do I tell it to shut down everything EXCEPT the cable box?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13341023
> 
> 
> So if my projector is already powered up and I'm watching a blu-ray disc, and I then want to go from watching blu-ray player to watching cable TV, does it send a power signal to the projector, which doesn't function, since its already on?
> 
> 
> Or does it know to not send the power signal in that case?
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the projector shutting down when it should stay on or my receiver shutting down when it should stay on, etc.?
> 
> 
> Also, if I use an activity to "watch blu-ray" -- does it then put the harmony one automatically in the correct mode to control the blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> And when I'm finished watching everything in the room, how do I tell it to shut down everything EXCEPT the cable box?




You set up the projector based on what it supports. If it uses a power toggle, the remote will remember if it's on or not and only send the toggle when it thinks it's off. If it supports discretes, it may send the power on when switching activities, but this won't do anything if it's already on. I have a RPTV and have to worry about it shutting off and on unnecessarily too, but it works like it should.


It will be set up to command the most popular devices in the activity. So in "watch blu-ray" the transport buttons will control the disc player, volume for the receiver, etc. You can customize the buttons to any command for any device in the activity (even more if you really get into it with custom learning).


Push the power button and it will shut down any device it thinks is on. And yes, you can set it up to always leave the cable box on.


Once set up correctly, about the only time you will have problems is when YOU do something to get it out of sinc, like turning a device on or off manually or with another remote.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13341231
> 
> *Push the power button and it will shut down any device it thinks is on.*
> 
> .



But what if I want it to leave the cable box on -- but shut everything else down with the power button? How do you do that?


----------



## girdnerg

When setting up the cable box, the software will ask you how you want to manage the power for it. One of the options is to always leave it on, so it will never turn it off.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13341231
> 
> 
> It will be set up to command the most popular devices in the activity. So in "watch blu-ray" the transport buttons will control the disc player, volume for the receiver, etc. You can customize the buttons to any command for any device in the activity (even more if you really get into it with custom learning).



So if I want the "info" button for blu-ray to also work with the "watch blu-ray" activity -- I can program that to work automatically along with the more "popular" controls in that activity?


In other words, I don't want just FF; rewind and play to work if I'm in the "blu-ray activity". I'll want more obsure blu-ray only buttons to work too (info, top menu; secondary audio, etc.).


And can I place those more obscure buttons anywhere I want on the Harmony remote?


----------



## girdnerg

Sure. If the device is in the activity, you can map any of it's commands to any button you want. If mapping a command to a certain hard button doesn't make sense (eject to the pause button doesn't make sense to me), just put it on the LCD screen with the proper name.


One of the more difficult things I've done with the remote is create a custom button for toggling the Closed Captions on my Dish Network receiver. It takes 9 button presses to go thru the menu to do this with the original remote; no other way is possible. I've created a custom button to do all 9 commands with one touch of the remote.


Other's have done some pretty cool stuff. I've read of many that the pause button will not only pause the player, but turn up the light's and play will start the movie and also dim the lights. It's a pretty powerful tool.


I think you will really like it.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13340272
> 
> 
> Well, it can be dropped onto hardwood floors from the height of a side table at least twice and still work just fine.



Why do I feel like, you've made this stress test!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjp* /forum/post/13336855
> 
> 
> West LA Joe,
> 
> 
> Man! You nailed it!!! THANK YOU. I had never seen that question, but found it by going to DEVICES/PVR and running "Re-do setup for this device". Then the questions came up which allows you to specify whether a delimiter exists and to select the delimiter. In my case it should be "NumberEnter" rather than "Select".
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now this device is pretty much perfect!! Really cleaned up several actions.
> 
> 
> Jim



Glad to be of help!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13334867
> 
> 
> I found a couple more reviews, all good too!
> 
> About.com review
> 
> Extremetech.com review
> 
> PCWORLD.COM review
> 
> i4u.com review



Thanks! I'll put them in post #1!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OGauge4Me* /forum/post/13339772
> 
> 
> Only 1 post here +NOOB. LOL
> 
> 
> This is my first all in one remote and it is really nice. Had a problem with my PC USB port not working so I had to attach the cable to another port. Took me about 45 min on Saturday night to configure. Spent 1/2 hour testing to ensure all was working correctly.
> 
> 
> Sunday morning I hear my wife trying to turn on the system with the remote and she was having problems, I had not provided training to her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to play a Blu-ray and using the on/off button on the remote. Showed her how to point the remote and push the touch screen. Everything came on and there was a smile on her face. As the commercial says cost of remote $200 cost of the smile on the wife's face priceless.
> 
> 
> Still need to make a donation to Square eyes. I will do that tonight when I get home. His buttons ROCK!



2 posts and counting! Good job! Welcome aboard! You have my permission, after 5 posts drop the Noob!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevesf* /forum/post/13340984
> 
> 
> yes to all of your questions



Exactly! That's what Smart State is all about. It knows what everything is doing. It also knows if you've been good or bad!


----------



## emddvm

I have had a one now for a couple of weeks. In the watch DVD activity it is setup to turn my Onkyo AV receiver to multi channel to take advantage of the Toshiba A 35. No HDMI on the reciever. It turns everything on fine but if I finish watching a DVD and switch to watch TV the receiver does not go back to the appropriate setting for TV audio. TV does change correctly and the DVD does turn off correctly. Any ideas? Is this something that one of the delay settings would help?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/12704765
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait for the Harmony Two since I can't live without RF.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/12719699
> 
> 
> I was hoping for BT compatibility for the PS3. So we ll just have to wait some more....... Maybe the Logitech Harmony TWO





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12721904
> 
> 
> Same here, was really hoping Logitech would come out with a BT enabled Harmony this year, guess not...



I don't understand why logitech don't have all their IR remotes BT and RF ready. Even if their is no model coming with the RF station in the box like the harmony RF 890 we could still buy a station...


There's too many peoples who need RF & BT to make a real universal remote only IR.

URC and Philips are pretty much all RF but you need to spend a lot more.

The HarmonyOne could of been the ¨one¨ but infortunately it is'nt...

All those who spend a lot of money on a remote deserve to have the choice IR, BT or RF.

I just don't get it.

Are we in 2008?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/13344253
> 
> 
> I don't understand why logitech don't have all their IR remotes BT and RF ready. Even if their is no model coming with the RF station in the box like the harmony RF 890 we could still buy a station...
> 
> 
> There's too many peoples who need RF & BT to make a real universal remote only IR.
> 
> URC and Philips are pretty much all RF but you need to spend a lot more.
> 
> The HarmonyOne could of been the ¨one¨ but infortunately it is'nt...
> 
> All those who spend a lot of money on a remote deserve to have the choice IR, BT or RF.
> 
> I just don't get it.
> 
> Are we in 2008?



Uh, I have zero need for RF and BT and in no way want to pay MORE for features I will not use. The only BT enabled device is the PS3. It seems very silly to make the H1 BT enabled for a single device (out of millions). Go get a IR/USB dongle for the PS3.


I can see a H2, which is RF enabled. But the current H1 fits the bill for the vast majority of people. So I can see why a H2 with RF would be a follow-on product.


I think the omission of red/yellow/blue/green buttons is much worse than BT/RF.


----------



## tristan2

I see there is a way to disable the message you get on the remote that tells you to wait when you start a new activity.


But there are two other messages (one simply says that the remote is set up for the activity and the other says make sure everything is off). I don't see where to disable these. These two seem like the ones that should have an option for disabling, but I don't see it.


Anyone know how to do it? Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/13344253
> 
> 
> I don't understand why logitech don't have all their IR remotes BT and RF ready. Even if their is no model coming with the RF station in the box like the harmony RF 890 we could still buy a station...
> 
> 
> There's too many peoples who need RF & BT to make a real universal remote only IR. ...



Don't lay the blame on Logitech. There is no standard for RF communications between remotes and individual devices. (BT does have a Standard - can you name a BT device or two other than the PS3?) Heck, the so called RF remotes only communicate with their paired Receiver/Extender - and the codes and frequencies are different from brand to brand.


Take D* and E*. They each have RF remotes for some of their receivers - the D* & E* remotes do not operate at the same frequencies and they have different signal protocols.


The approach Logitech is taking is just fine - unless the industry develops a standard, there's not much they could do.


I have an IR dongle on my PS3 which works fine for me. For game playing the BT is superior to IR so Sony did fine. I feel Sony dropped the ball by not *also* incorporating IR so that those of us that use it as a BD player could integrate the PS3 into our setup.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13344336
> 
> 
> Uh, I have zero need for RF and BT and in no way want to pay MORE for features I will not use. The only BT enabled device is the PS3. It seems very silly to make the H1 BT enabled for a single device (out of millions). Go get a IR/USB dongle for the PS3.
> 
> 
> I can see a H2, which is RF enabled. But the current H1 fits the bill for the vast majority of people. So I can see why a H2 with RF would be a follow-on product.
> 
> 
> I think the omission of red/yellow/blue/green buttons is much worse than BT/RF.



Well my equipement out of sight and I'm not the only one.

When you do some activities thru IR you never get one thing missed cause a component did'nt got the IR.

computers are BT too. (it's easy to bypass and so is the ps3)

But an RF ready remote without an RF station in the box would of been the cheapest way to make everyone happy.

and yes you're right no r/y/b/g buttons is a big mistake from logitech.

anyway lots of people did'nt bought the one cause of that.

So if you don't need RF consider yourself lucky because I like this harmony remote but it just can't serve me and many others...


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13344596
> 
> 
> Don't lay the blame on Logitech. There is no standard for RF communications between remotes and individual devices. (BT does have a Standard - can you name a BT device or two other than the PS3?) Heck, the so called RF remotes only communicate with their paired Receiver/Extender - and the codes and frequencies are different from brand to brand.
> 
> 
> Take D* and E*. They each have RF remotes for some of their receivers - the D* & E* remotes do not operate at the same frequencies and they have different signal protocols.
> 
> 
> The approach Logitech is taking is just fine - unless the industry develops a standard, there's not much they could do.
> 
> 
> I have an IR dongle on my PS3 which works fine for me. For game playing the BT is superior to IR so Sony did fine. I feel Sony dropped the ball by not *also* incorporating IR so that those of us that use it as a BD player could integrate the PS3 into our setup.



When I'm talking RF I mean thru an IR station.

I use the dyno blu-wave IR to bypass BT on my ps3 and the IR-543 to bypass RF on my X-10 system. Everything is IR but it's RF between my remote and the station.


----------



## beekeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emddvm* /forum/post/13343567
> 
> 
> I have had a one now for a couple of weeks. In the watch DVD activity it is setup to turn my Onkyo AV receiver to multi channel to take advantage of the Toshiba A 35. No HDMI on the reciever. It turns everything on fine but if I finish watching a DVD and switch to watch TV the receiver does not go back to the appropriate setting for TV audio. TV does change correctly and the DVD does turn off correctly. Any ideas? Is this something that one of the delay settings would help?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike



First, try keeping the harmony pointed at the receiver when you switch. If it changes, then it is the delay setting (or you could have the directional problem with the receiver- easily checked in device mode).


If that does not work, turn everything off from the watch dvd activity, then turn on watch tv activity. If the receiver does not go to the proper setting, then you have to go back and re-do that activity to make sure the receiver is at the proper setting.


----------



## sholmes

Does anyone know if there is a way to make the hard buttons on the remote respond on the first touch (before activating the screen)? To be more specific, when I press a button on the H1 (mute, for example), I have to press it twice if the backlight wasn't already activated. Once to essentially "turn on" the remote, the second to actually send the command. The remote won't respond to hard button presses unless it is already lit up.


Any way to correct this?


----------



## Guinea69

Ok, so I have a slightly odd issue with my H1. All activities SEEM to be ok if the devices were shut off using the remote. However, at night I set a sleep timer on the reciever and the TV. In the morning, when I press the Watch TV button, the reciever comes on and goes to the correct input, but the TV does not. Pressing the help button does not initially work, but when I go through the "help questions on the remote" I can always get it back up and running... any ideas... ?


----------



## sholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guinea69* /forum/post/13350138
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have a slightly odd issue with my H1. All activities SEEM to be ok if the devices were shut off using the remote. However, at night I set a sleep timer on the reciever and the TV. In the morning, when I press the Watch TV button, the reciever comes on and goes to the correct input, but the TV does not. Pressing the help button does not initially work, but when I go through the "help questions on the remote" I can always get it back up and running... any ideas... ?



I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it. But the H1 can send specific commands to TVs for "On", "Off", and "Power Toggle" (or at least it can with my specific TV). So, I'm wondering whether your remote is alternating between sending an "On" and then "Off" signal to the TV instead of just a "Power Toggle." If I'm correct, then when you don't turn off the TV using the H1, the H1 thinks the TV is still on and sends the "Off" signal the next time you press "Watch TV." Obviously, the "Off" signal doesn't cause the TV to respond because the TV is already off. The H1 may be sending a "Power Toggle" signal to your receiver, which is why you wouldn't be having the same problem with the receiver.


Again, I'm not sure if my theory is even accurate on what those specific commands do, but that's what I assume. Next time this happens, try pressing the "Watch TV" button a second time (without going through the Help process) to see if the TV does come on. If it does, then I think I'm right and you should try switching the command sent by the H1 to "Power Toggle." Good luck and post your results if you fix it.


----------



## peter17319

In the past I've always updated my devices when there was a new one in their database.


But recently I did my Philips DVP5982 DVD player, and the new device entry I ended up with had no fast-forward or rewind commands! I don't just mean that the buttons on the remote were mapped incorrectly, but in the drop-down list of commands there were no FF or Rew commands to choose.


Needless to say, I reverted back to the old device! That sure was weird....


----------



## tristan2

I am am using commands that occur when I switch activities. But I also have a need to issue a command when my TV is turned off and/or when the power button on the remote is pushed. Does anyone know how I can do this?

Thanks


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13352401
> 
> 
> I am am using commands that occur when I switch activities. But I also have a need to issue a command when my TV is turned off and/or when the power button on the remote is pushed. Does anyone know how I can do this?
> 
> Thanks



You can setup command sequences, which are basically small macros. For instance, you could call a sequence "Power-Up" and have it send the discreet Power On code for your TV, and have it change inputs or mute the volume. The sequence can then be assigned to any soft or hard button on the remote. I'm not sure if you can specify sequences for activity functions, such as the general power on/off that it uses. Can't hurt to try!


----------



## tristan2

If I read this correctly I am already doing this kind of thing. Specially what I want to do is control the lighting in my room. I want a way to turn the lighting to bright when I am finished using the home theater. I have found the X10 device I will be using and I have the commands avaible to use individually or in "sequences" but the thing I can't figure out is how to associate that command with the power off process.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13353113
> 
> 
> You can setup command sequences, which are basically small macros. For instance, you could call a sequence "Power-Up" and have it send the discreet Power On code for your TV, and have it change inputs or mute the volume. The sequence can then be assigned to any soft or hard button on the remote. I'm not sure if you can specify sequences for activity functions, such as the general power on/off that it uses. Can't hurt to try!


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guinea69* /forum/post/13350138
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have a slightly odd issue with my H1. All activities SEEM to be ok if the devices were shut off using the remote. However, at night I set a sleep timer on the reciever and the TV. In the morning, when I press the Watch TV button, the reciever comes on and goes to the correct input, but the TV does not. Pressing the help button does not initially work, but when I go through the "help questions on the remote" I can always get it back up and running... any ideas... ?



You need to make sure the remote is always in synch with your devices. When you use a "sleep" function the remote doesn't know you have turned devices off by another means (it's clever, but not psychic). When you press "Watch TV" in the morning, the remote still thinks the TV is on, so it doesn't try to turn it on again.


To fix your problem you need to make sure you press the "Off" button after you select the "sleep" function. Put your hand over the IR emitter when you press "Off" so no commands actually get to the devices, but the remote will be in synch in the morning.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13353207
> 
> 
> If I read this correctly I am already doing this kind of thing. Specially what I want to do is control the lighting in my room. I want a way to turn the lighting to bright when I am finished using the home theater. I have found the X10 device I will be using and I have the commands avaible to use individually or in "sequences" but the thing I can't figure out is how to associate that command with the power off process.



I would do that by customizing the power commands for the X10 device. Set it so that the X10 device's power OFF command is "LightsOn". The power ON command can be whatever you want the lights to be set to when you turn the system on. Add the X10 device to every activity and you should be all set.


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13353610
> 
> 
> I would do that by customizing the power commands for the X10 device. Set it so that the X10 device's power OFF command is "LightsOn". The power ON command can be whatever you want the lights to be set to when you turn the system on. Add the X10 device to every activity and you should be all set.



Thanks for your response. I'm very new to this and I'm afraid I don't understand how to implement your suggestion. Or maybe I wasn't clear about what I want to do.

I will have an X10 controller that can sent power on, power off, dim, and bright commands to my light. As an example, I want to include in the "play dvd" activity a power on command for the lights. Then I want another sequence that is associated with the play button that will send a dim command to the lights. The idea is that when I start up the play dvd activity the lights come on and I can then insert the disc and sit down in the chair. Then when I press play it will dim the lights.


The other thing I will do is have the pause, eject and stop buttons send a sequence that includes turning the lights back to bright.


Finally (and this is what I can't figure out), I would also like to turn the lights to bright when I turn everything off. Then when I leave the room I will turn the lights off with a wireless wall switch.


So if you could give me more details on your suggestion I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## beekeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13353569
> 
> 
> You need to make sure the remote is always in synch with your devices. When you use a "sleep" function the remote doesn't know you have turned devices off by another means (it's clever, but not psychic). When you press "Watch TV" in the morning, the remote still thinks the TV is on, so it doesn't try to turn it on again.
> 
> 
> To fix your problem you need to make sure you press the "Off" button after you select the "sleep" function. Put your hand over the IR emitter when you press "Off" so no commands actually get to the devices, but the remote will be in synch in the morning.



Or, set a sequence button called sleep, which sets up things the way you want at shutdown and wake up button for startup (assuming that all devices are in sleep). Your harmony would always be on.


Or configure another watch tv (Sleep TV or something like that) activity to recognize which units are in sleep and do not send power toggles to them but a command to wake them up. Same for shutdown, send the sleep commands and power everything else off except what you want in sleep. I like this one best, since the harmony can then be off. It would require a shift from watch tv to sleep tv only if you started from all devices off. Or, just add power toggles to sleep tv to turn on what you want on. Then you only need one watch tv which would really be sleep tv.


Which is what I love about the Harmony. Lots of ways to make things do what your setup dictates and you can usually do just what you want.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13352029
> 
> 
> In the past I've always updated my devices when there was a new one in their database.
> 
> 
> But recently I did my Philips DVP5982 DVD player, and the new device entry I ended up with had no fast-forward or rewind commands! I don't just mean that the buttons on the remote were mapped incorrectly, but in the drop-down list of commands there were no FF or Rew commands to choose.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I reverted back to the old device! That sure was weird....



Had the same problem. Updated my TV when prompted and LOST some functionality. The new, updated device was almost exactly like the original remote. This means I lost almost all of the discrete codes. Called harmony and got the old device back and had them clone my account. Since I have had many device update notices, I go to the cloned account to test them. The update to my Dish Network DVR, a VIP 622, said the device could not learn any IR commands from the original remote; which I know is false since I've already done that many times.


So I also recommend being careful when accepting updated devices when prompted by the software.


I had to call harmony to get the old device back. How did you revert back to the old device?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13354194
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. I'm very new to this and I'm afraid I don't understand how to implement your suggestion. Or maybe I wasn't clear about what I want to do.
> 
> I will have an X10 controller that can sent power on, power off, dim, and bright commands to my light. As an example, I want to include in the "play dvd" activity a power on command for the lights. Then I want another sequence that is associated with the play button that will send a dim command to the lights. The idea is that when I start up the play dvd activity the lights come on and I can then insert the disc and sit down in the chair. Then when I press play it will dim the lights.
> 
> 
> The other thing I will do is have the pause, eject and stop buttons send a sequence that includes turning the lights back to bright.
> 
> 
> Finally (and this is what I can't figure out), I would also like to turn the lights to bright when I turn everything off. Then when I leave the room I will turn the lights off with a wireless wall switch.
> 
> 
> So if you could give me more details on your suggestion I would appreciate it. Thanks



This is how I see it working;

In the software, go into the X10 device and setup the power management to use a separate command for on and off. You however, will choose the same lightsON (or whatever it's called) command for both. Then add the X10 device to every activity you wish to use it in. Now, no matter what the situation is, the only power command sent is the lightsON command. It will be sent when you enter an activity with the X10 in it, change to an activity without the X10, and use the OFF button on the remote.


For the play, pause, stop, and eject sequences, go into the activity and customize buttons. There is a selection for add a sequence. Create all the sequences you need (play + lightsDIM, pause + lightsON, etc.) and map them to the appropriate buttons.


That should get you started, but if there's a better way, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## sanderdvd

I use Girder 4.0 and the USB UIRT device and have the Logitech HR ONE. is it possible to control Media Player Classic (Home Cinema Edition) with my HR? If yes, how?


----------



## tristan2

Very clever! I see exactly what you are saying. I think it will work. I'll try it early next week when my X10 equipment arrives. Thank you very much.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13359504
> 
> 
> This is how I see it working;
> 
> In the software, go into the X10 device and setup the power management to use a separate command for on and off. You however, will choose the same lightsON (or whatever it's called) command for both. Then add the X10 device to every activity you wish to use it in. Now, no matter what the situation is, the only power command sent is the lightsON command. It will be sent when you enter an activity with the X10 in it, change to an activity without the X10, and use the OFF button on the remote.
> 
> 
> For the play, pause, stop, and eject sequences, go into the activity and customize buttons. There is a selection for add a sequence. Create all the sequences you need (play + lightsDIM, pause + lightsON, etc.) and map them to the appropriate buttons.
> 
> 
> That should get you started, but if there's a better way, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## talkingtiki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13359356
> 
> 
> Had the same problem. Updated my TV when prompted and LOST some functionality. The new, updated device was almost exactly like the original remote. This means I lost almost all of the discrete codes. Called harmony and got the old device back and had them clone my account. Since I have had many device update notices, I go to the cloned account to test them. The update to my Dish Network DVR, a VIP 622, said the device could not learn any IR commands from the original remote; which I know is false since I've already done that many times.
> 
> 
> So I also recommend being careful when accepting updated devices when prompted by the software.
> 
> 
> I had to call harmony to get the old device back. How did you revert back to the old device?



Had the exact same thing happen this past weekend with my AV Receiver and spent almost an hour on the phone with Harmony to get it back. The response from Harmony..."If your system is working, DO NOT download updated devices."


My response..."Won't have to tell me that twice.".


----------



## yngdiego

Logitech really needs to implement "restore points" for configuration changes. Let me take a snapshot, experiment, then roll-back to a prior snapshot. This would be great for trying new device updates, or other changes that I'm not sure I will like.


I think anything that reduces the number of support calls and let's users do things themselves would be a big win for Logitech.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13361194
> 
> 
> Logitech really needs to implement "restore points" for configuration changes. Let me take a snapshot, experiment, then roll-back to a prior snapshot. This would be great for trying new device updates, or other changes that I'm not sure I will like. ...



I've had Harmony remotes for years - I've *never* received notification of new device profiles becoming available. How do you receive notification? E-mail?


----------



## emddvm




> Quote:
> First, try keeping the harmony pointed at the receiver when you switch. If it changes, then it is the delay setting (or you could have the directional problem with the receiver- easily checked in device mode).
> 
> 
> If that does not work, turn everything off from the watch dvd activity, then turn on watch tv activity. If the receiver does not go to the proper setting, then you have to go back and re-do that activity to make sure the receiver is at the proper setting.



Beekeeper

Thank you for the reply. When I switch from Watch DVD to Watch TV, the AV receiver will just not switch from Multichannel to Video 1, no matter how long it points at it. If I go into devices, yes I can find the command and get it to switch.


When I power off from the Watch DVD activity and then power back on to Watch TV it does go to the proper input, not Multichannel. So, is this a delay setting problem or something else? Any ideas?

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emddvm* /forum/post/13361836
> 
> 
> When I switch from Watch DVD to Watch TV, the AV receiver will just not switch from Multichannel to Video 1



Are you sure you are not confusing settings? Multichannel is not the same as device Input.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13361492
> 
> 
> I've had Harmony remotes for years - I've *never* received notification of new device profiles becoming available. How do you receive notification? E-mail?



I got a notification within the Harmony software a few weeks ago.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13361956
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are not confusing settings? Multichannel is not the same as device Input.



Umm, my receiver is the same way - there is a "multichannel" input that uses discrete audio inputs, and then there are the other inputs too like VCR1, VCR2, etc.


----------



## Gary J

But he is talking about a DVD source and a broadcast TV source.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emddvm* /forum/post/13361836
> 
> 
> Beekeeper
> 
> Thank you for the reply. When I switch from Watch DVD to Watch TV, the AV receiver will just not switch from Multichannel to Video 1, no matter how long it points at it. If I go into devices, yes I can find the command and get it to switch.
> 
> 
> When I power off from the Watch DVD activity and then power back on to Watch TV it does go to the proper input, not Multichannel. So, is this a delay setting problem or something else? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Mike



One thing you could do is go into your "Watch TV" activity and go to the section which allows you to add extra commands at the start of the activity, and select the receiver and the button press for Video 1. My Yamaha receiver treats the multichannel input kind of oddly so I can see where the receiver and/or the remote could be at fault. The problem is that the multichannel input may be considered more as a "sound mode" by the remote rather than a discrete input, and it has no way to know it needs to change the "sound mode" when going from DVD to TV.


----------



## BBBoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13362638
> 
> 
> But he is talking about a DVD source and a broadcast TV source.



On the receiver it sounds like it's supposed to be using the Multichannel input when watching a DVD, and the Video 1 input when watching TV. I think the Harmony isn't considering the multichannel input as invalidating the Video 1 setting.


----------



## emddvm




> Quote:
> On the receiver it sounds like it's supposed to be using the Multichannel input when watching a DVD, and the Video 1 input when watching TV. I think the Harmony isn't considering the multichannel input as invalidating the Video 1 setting.



You are correct. Multichannel for DVD and Video 1 for TV. The Harmony will just not switch the input when you go from DVD directly to TV. It obviously does recognize the Multichannel command and output it correctly since when you go from power off to Watch DVD it will switch from Video 1 to Multichannel. In the device mode I can made it switch back and forth without any problem using the commands on the LCD.


Mike


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried delays and repeats?


----------



## unbiased

I received my Harmony One last week and set it all up and it works fine. However it does seem to have a weaker infrared transmitter than my other remotes. It is not bad but it just does not have the power that strong infrared emitters do. I have to point it more towards the devices if things are in the way in order for it to work whereas on the strong remotes I have (like my Explorer 2000 Cable Box remote for example) I don't need to aim it so precisely.


Well today I just received my new Harmony 890 Pro remote. I set it up and it is indeed more powerful than the H-One infrared emitter. I can pretty much point the 890 Pro in any direction in my living room and all devices respond. Cannot do that with the Harmony One.










On the positive side, the Harmony One has a much better LCD display, has brighter and better backlight and buttom visibility and is has a much better ergonomic keys layout.


I just wish that they did not skimp down on the infrared emitters. (I don't believe I have a defective unit, I think that is just the way these ONES are).


----------



## RadYOacTve

A few people have had better results after exchanging it.


I haven't noticed much of a problem, I can face the H1 in the opposite direction of the cable box with no problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13364560
> 
> 
> I received my Harmony One last week and set it all up and it works fine. However it does seem to have a weaker infrared transmitter than my other remotes. It is not bad but it just does not have the power that strong infrared emitters do. I have to point it more towards the devices if things are in the way in order for it to work whereas on the strong remotes I have (like my Explorer 2000 Cable Box remote for example) I don't need to aim it so precisely.
> 
> 
> Well today I just received my new Harmony 890 Pro remote. I set it up and it is indeed more powerful than the H-One infrared emitter. I can pretty much point the 890 Pro in any direction in my living room and all devices respond. Cannot do that with the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the positive side, the Harmony One has a much better LCD display, has brighter and better backlight and buttom visibility and is has a much better ergonomic keys layout.
> 
> 
> I just wish that they did not skimp down on the infrared emitters. (I don't believe I have a defective unit, I think that is just the way these ONES are).


----------



## 120inna55

Agreed. My H1 is much stonger than any remote I've ever had including my previous Harmony H68. I would exchange it if I were you.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13364854
> 
> 
> A few people have had better results after exchanging it.
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed much of a problem, I can face the H1 in the opposite direction of the cable box with no problems.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13365710
> 
> 
> Agreed. My H1 is much stonger than any remote I've ever had including my previous Harmony H68. I would exchange it if I were you.



Well my H-One infrared is not all that weak. I can bounce it off the ceiling and such and it will work, so I don't think anything is wrong with it. It is usable. It is just that with the more powerful remotes like the 890 Pro is, I can point it just about anywhere in my room and it just works. With the H-One, there are spots where it whimps out. Batteries fully charged so not a weak battery. I am really pleased and enjoying the 890 Pro's strong and reliable emitter. On top of that I bought a wireless receiver for it too and have set that up. It is absolutely head over heels the better solution for my needs right now. I have a TV set whose infrared receiver eye is hidden out of view and hard to get at line of sight. So I used the wireless RF blaster and everything responds like clockwork with the 890 Pro. I also wound up paying less for the full 890 Pro plus companion Wireless RF adapter than I did for the H-ONE.


I am happy with both. But I like the stronger and more reliable signal that the 890 Pro puts out and that makes it more a pleasure to use day to day than the hit or miss H-One. The H-One is going up to the master bedroom now where all my devices are line-of-sight. It should work beautifully there.


----------



## moonhawk

I thought the 890 was RF?


----------



## Lighting Guy

Harmoney One for $189. Only a couple left though when I checked.

http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40874221


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13359356
> 
> 
> So I also recommend being careful when accepting updated devices when prompted by the software.
> 
> 
> I had to call harmony to get the old device back. How did you revert back to the old device?




When my devices were updated, it created a new device with a new name, like "TV 2" or "DVD 2". I don't remember if I had to tell it to do that or if it happens by default.


When I'm convinced that the updated device is good, I can then delete the old one and rename the new one to the proper name.


For those of you who haven't ever updated your devices, it can sometimes be a good thing. The power on/off for my TV and DVR are both working a lot more smoothly now.


Obviously if you never have any issues with anything, there's no point in doing it. But mine were a little bit flaky, so it helped.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lighting Guy* /forum/post/13367964
> 
> 
> Harmoney One for $189. Only a couple left though when I checked.
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40874221



Got it at Circuit City today for only $205.00 -- first I used 8% off coupon for having AAA membership. Then, I used 24 minute pickup. But the keystone cops at the counter and the warehouse couldn't find the Harmony One (they had the wrong one waiting when I got there).


By the time they found it, it was over the 24 minutes so they gave me another $24.00 off.


Not bad.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13366696
> 
> 
> I thought the 890 was RF?



The 890 and 890 Pro are infrared as well as RF capable. I am comparing only the infrared emitter signal strength of the 890 PRO with the H-One, not the RF signal.


My H-One lags far behind the 890 Pro in infrared transmit strength.

Just out of curiosity maybe we can compare what hardware version I have with others who own the H-One. You can see what hardware and firmware version yours is during the Update Remote using the configuration software.

When I do a "Update Remote" and click the "show status" details button in the very beginning text parts it shows the versions. You have to be quick to cut and paste it before it completes and closes the page window. Mine shows me this info:


Getting remote control information

Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.4.3

Hardware version: Board 0.5.0 (0x1F:0xC8)

Firmware version: 2.5


So for those of you that have reported weak infrared symptoms is it the same hardware version as mine? for those that say they don't have a weak infrared signal, what hardware version is yours?


Maybe we can spot a hardware version related problem?


Thanks.


----------



## joe221

The HT Guys reviewed the One on their current show, and gave a well deserved nod to http://www.iconharmony.com .


Read it here:
http://www.htguys.com/archive/2008/March14.html


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13374926
> 
> 
> ...Just out of curiosity maybe we can compare what hardware version I have with others who own the H-One...Mine shows me this info:
> 
> 
> Getting remote control information
> 
> Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.4.3
> 
> Hardware version: Board 0.5.0 (0x1F:0xC8)
> 
> Firmware version: 2.5..



My numbers are identical to yours and my H1 definetly has a better range than my old H688 and is far more responsive than my OEM remotes. I've never had a problem with components not responding with the H1.


----------



## beekeeper

If I recall, there is a way to backup your settings with a file download from the harmony site. Did it once several years ago when I bought my 880, but really never had any use for it. The procedure was in the FAQ section.


----------



## Fit2Run

Last night i picked up the *Harmony One*. It took me 45 minutes to program 3 components without a hitch. One of the components is behind a smokey glass door at it worked effortlessly. It even works when aiming at the opposite wall. Not sure what all the complaints are that the IR is not strong enough. I even put a large book infront of the glass door and the IR went through (maybe around) to work the component as well. (Not saying it would work in an enclosed space) but it sure seemed strong enough. Granted I am only 9' away.


The software wizard makes it a snap to program this bad boy remote. This weekend I will download logos etc and fine tune it if need be.


I will also be getting another Harmony one for the theater room which will have about 5-6 components. At this time IMO this is the go to remote for $249.00.


Pioneer PDP-5010

Pioneer Vsx92 Receiver

Panny Bd-30

Supercube II

Mythos Eights

Speakercraft AimEight Threes

Xbox360

Optimum HD Cable Box


----------



## 62thunderbird

Meijer.com had the H1 for 164 plus tax and shipping. Something like 180 to my door. I believe they're out of stock, but keep checking back. Mine is scheduled for delivery today per FedEx tracking. Very anxious.

http://www.meijer.com/catalog/produc...ctId=48389&N=0


----------



## caesar1

Picked this up yesterday and started the programming. The interface is a little confusing, but I think I'm picking it up. I was able to add the 30 second skip button from my comcast cable box remote to the Harmony remote and apply it to the chapter skip button in my "watch cable tv" activity. Took me a while to figure that out.


Questions:


1. The learn command interface is a little unclear. If the Harmony remote has already learned all (or most of) the commands in the datbase for a device (that have the check box next to it) -- why is the learn button there for each command still? It implies that you still have to learn it, but the remote already knows most if not all of those commands. What is going on with this interface?


2. Entering device model numbers: when you type in a device model number, there is nothing that indicates that it definitely found it or that you typed the exact right model number. If you type a "fake" or wrong model number, does it tell you? If you get no error message do you just assume it found the model number you typed in?


3. Discrete power on/off vs. toggle power. Some devices I entered have only a toggle power on the actual remote. But looking in more detail at the devices I entered, it appears that the database has discrete power on and off for that device as well.


So how do I know which one the device will be using if I create an activity with that device? I know its best to use the discrete, but I don't see how you know what exact power type (toggle or discrete) the device is using for an activity. If you want to ensure discrete is used, what exactly do you need to do?


4. In options for a device, there are "advanced options" and "power options" -- they both appear to be identical -- same info in each option? Also, what happens if you don't configure the "advanced options" -- what is the default (do you NEED to configure that for each device)?


5. If you customize buttons for an activity, does that same button get used for the device itself for that purpose (or is it limited to just the activity)?


6. When I pick up the remote (if I do it too gently), the light doesn't always come on. Some times I have to shake it a little. Is there any way to make it more sensitive to movement?


7. There is no listing of blu-ray players when entering devices. Should I put my blu-ray player under DVD?


Great remote -- just a big learning curve to get things programmed exactly right.


I love the fact that I no longer have to put the remote in a certain mode (like on my receiver's remote) -- to operate different components. I can mix up different device buttons within one activity. So I can still use the "display" button for my receiver to see which type of audio is being received, yet most of the remote still operates the cable box at the same time.


----------



## RadYOacTve

All the more reason to donate to Squareeyes.

Donate to Icon Harmony 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13376115
> 
> 
> The HT Guys reviewed the One on their current show, and gave a well deserved nod to http://www.iconharmony.com .
> 
> 
> Read it here:
> http://www.htguys.com/archive/2008/March14.html


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13377505
> 
> 
> All the more reason to donate to Squareeyes.
> 
> Donate to Icon Harmony



Thanks for the plug, Joe and RadYOacTve.

And to those of you who have made requests via email, PM or post and have yet to receive your icons, please email me your request again. I have a large number of icons finished and chances are yours are done. It will be a little while longer before they are posted, but I'd be happy to send them to you via email.

Half of this project has been administrative tracking of requests, and I'm afraid a few may have fallen through the cracks. Email me via the address on my site for a faster response.

,R


----------



## tristan2

Does anyone know how to send more that five commands with the push of one button? To dim my lights when the play button is pressed I need to send about 9 commands. Thanks


----------



## RadYOacTve

Just curious if this will work, create two separate sequences then map both of them to a third?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13378076
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to send more that five commands with the push of one button? To dim my lights when the play button is pressed I need to send about 9 commands. Thanks


----------



## tristan2

I guess that is what I don't know how to accomplish. When you create a sequence there is no option to include a sequence - only device commands.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13378165
> 
> 
> Just curious if this will work, create two separate sequences then map both of them to a third?


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13376598
> 
> 
> My numbers are identical to yours and my H1 definetly has a better range than my old H688 and is far more responsive than my OEM remotes. I've never had a problem with components not responding with the H1.



Well that's good to hear that you have the same hardware board as mine and it seems to work fine enough for you. I am not saying that my H-One is defective. It does work and works fine. I can aim it at a back wall or the ceiling and bounce the signal to the devices in most cases but it just does not have the overall strength of the Harmony 890 Pro that I also own.


I can aim the 890 Pro just about in any direction (even into free space areas where there is no obvious bounce wall to reflect off of) and the devices 95% of the time still respond. With the H-One, it does not do that. You either have to aim more in line of sight with he device or bounce it off a hard surface (like the ceiling and back wall). It's just a relative comparison that I am noting here that tells me that the strength of the H-One while adequate, is not industrial strength (so to speak) like the 890 Pro is.


I am sure that there is nothing wrong with my H-One and I am keeping it and not going to bother with an exchange or return. The H-One is a really nice remote and is better ergonomically overall than all the rest of the older Harmony remotes. The programming interface presented in the software configurator is easier to use than the 890 Pro interface also.


One niggle I don't like about it though (besides the weaker infrared emission) is that it does not lay solidly flat on the table when you put it down. It's all rounded body structure is not stable and wobbles when you put it down. They should have put some flat spots in the underside shape to stabilize it when you lay it down. Oh well can't have everything.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13378300
> 
> 
> One niggle I don't like about it though (besides the weaker infrared emission) is that it does not lay solidly flat on the table when you put it down. It's all rounded body structure is not stable and wobbles when you put it down. They should have put some flat spots in the underside shape to stabilize it when you lay it down. Oh well can't have everything.



OTOH, because of that you can easily put in the cradle without even looking.


----------



## Heffe156




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/13285039
> 
> 
> I have my ONE working with an Onkyo 705 just fine



I have a 705, and the problem I am having is that the amp does not switch to the propper input when I change an activity. Does your H1 show the Game input or did you have to learn that command?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13378076
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to send more that five commands with the push of one button? To dim my lights when the play button is pressed I need to send about 9 commands. Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13231382
> 
> 
> You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.
> 
> 
> I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.
> 
> 
> After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.
> 
> 
> I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.
> 
> 
> Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.
> 
> 
> It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!
> 
> 
> My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.
> 
> 
> Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.



This is what I was able to do. Hope it helps.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 1. The learn command interface is a little unclear. If the Harmony remote has already learned all (or most of) the commands in the datbase for a device (that have the check box next to it) -- why is the learn button there for each command still? It implies that you still have to learn it, but the remote already knows most if not all of those commands. What is going on with this interface?



The database is not always correct. That's there in case you need to overwrite one with the original remote. The name may be correct, but the command isn't.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 2. Entering device model numbers: when you type in a device model number, there is nothing that indicates that it definitely found it or that you typed the exact right model number. If you type a "fake" or wrong model number, does it tell you? If you get no error message do you just assume it found the model number you typed in?



Not sure on this one, but I beleave that it must exist in the DB or it will warn you. When typing in my Dish receiver model number, I noticed there where many variation of it (some in all caps, with and without hyphens, etc). Downside of users supplying the codes I suppose.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 3. Discrete power on/off vs. toggle power. Some devices I entered have only a toggle power on the actual remote. But looking in more detail at the devices I entered, it appears that the database has discrete power on and off for that device as well.
> 
> 
> So how do I know which one the device will be using if I create an activity with that device? I know its best to use the discrete, but I don't see how you know what exact power type (toggle or discrete) the device is using for an activity. If you want to ensure discrete is used, what exactly do you need to do?



Go into device mode and find the commands and test them. If the discretes work, go into power setup and select the option to use them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 4. In options for a device, there are "advanced options" and "power options" -- they both appear to be identical -- same info in each option? Also, what happens if you don't configure the "advanced options" -- what is the default (do you NEED to configure that for each device)?



Don't worry about it as long as it's working the way you want.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 5. If you customize buttons for an activity, does that same button get used for the device itself for that purpose (or is it limited to just the activity)?



Customize buttons for a device and an activity are separate. You have to set up each separately and each can/will be different. Activity buttons can be for any device in the activity. Device buttons are limited to the commands specific for the device (there are ways around this).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13377434
> 
> 
> 6. When I pick up the remote (if I do it too gently), the light doesn't always come on. Some times I have to shake it a little. Is there any way to make it more sensitive to movement?



Not that I know of. If you find out, let me know. I find myself hitting a button twice because the first just wakes up the remote.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13378165
> 
> 
> Just curious if this will work, create two separate sequences then map both of them to a third?



From memory, I don't think you can embed sequences within sequences.


But to get a closed-caption toggle on my Panasonic plasma takes 8 key presses.


So I created two new device "buttons" via the IR learning mode: CC1 and CC2. I programmed 4 keypresses into each via the Raw learning mode (you have to press them fairly quickly and evenly to get all four learned at once; might take a few tries).


Then, create a sequence that has two button entries: CC1 followed by CC2.


A little clumsy, but it works fine.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13379631
> 
> 
> Then, create a sequence that has two button entries: CC1 followed by CC2.
> 
> 
> A little clumsy, but it works fine.



I think everyone should submit a feature request to Logitech for allowing more steps (say 12-16) per sequence. This was one feature request I had in my posting on the Logitech forums I started a couple of months ago for the H1. And embedding sequences within sequences would be immensely useful as well.


----------



## tristan2

Thanks girdnerg and JimInPT!

I will give this a try, sounds like it wil work for me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13379631
> 
> 
> From memory, I don't think you can embed sequences within sequences.
> 
> 
> But to get a closed-caption toggle on my Panasonic plasma takes 8 key presses.
> 
> 
> So I created two new device "buttons" via the IR learning mode: CC1 and CC2. I programmed 4 keypresses into each via the Raw learning mode (you have to press them fairly quickly and evenly to get all four learned at once; might take a few tries).
> 
> 
> Then, create a sequence that has two button entries: CC1 followed by CC2.
> 
> 
> A little clumsy, but it works fine.


----------



## tristan2

Good idea. I just submitted my request.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13379653
> 
> 
> I think everyone should submit a feature request to Logitech for allowing more steps (say 12-16) per sequence. This was one feature request I had in my posting on the Logitech forums I started a couple of months ago for the H1. And embedding sequences within sequences would be immensely useful as well.


----------



## Fit2Run

Why does it seem on this forum that H1 is more complicated then I seem to think. I hooked up the components without a problem. Now, granted I have not hooked up in my other room with H1 Yet which will have more components. Xbox306, pioneer vsx2 receiver, etc.


Does, H1 control lights?


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13378335
> 
> 
> OTOH, because of that you can easily put in the cradle without even looking.



Naah, you could just as easily drop it in the cradle if they designed nice flat spots on is underside also. They just overlooked it those young designers. Or maybe they are saving that idea to include in a future version so that we can run out and have to buy it all over again if we want the parked stability.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unbiased* /forum/post/13382881
> 
> 
> They just overlooked it those young designers.



Yes, I understand now.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13379120
> 
> 
> 
> Go into device mode and find the commands and test them. If the discretes work, go into power setup and select the option to use them.



I assume you are talking about power setup for the device -- right?


Well, this didn't work to ensure the device stayed in synch. For instance, after powering off my DVD player manually, it wouldn't start with the activity anymore. No matter what I did (using the device part of the remote to power toggle and/or the discretes), the activity wouldn't power on the DVD player, once I shut it down manually.


So going into power setup and choosing discrete over power toggle apparently doesn't force the activity to only use the discrete that is also available.


What I did, as a work-around, was add a command to the activity to send the discrete "power on" to the device when the activity started.


So the activity powers everything on (or so it thinks), but then the device (the DVD player) gets an additional discrete power on command.


Should I have had to do this? This doesn't seem right.


Isn't there a better way?

*How do you ensure discrete power is automatically used for an activity, when the remote really only has a power toggle (yet the database has the discretes)?*


Anyone?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13353569
> 
> 
> You need to make sure the remote is always in synch with your devices. When you use a "sleep" function the remote doesn't know you have turned devices off by another means (it's clever, but not psychic). When you press "Watch TV" in the morning, the remote still thinks the TV is on, so it doesn't try to turn it on again.
> 
> 
> To fix your problem you need to make sure you press the "Off" button after you select the "sleep" function. Put your hand over the IR emitter when you press "Off" so no commands actually get to the devices, but the remote will be in synch in the morning.



I thought if you use discrete power on and offs, it will still send the discrete command no matter what.


So if I manually power down something that has a discrete on and off, shouldn't it still start ON with the activity button?


Isn't the discrete ON supposed to be sent everytime the activity is started?


Or does this work only with stuff that actually really does have a discrete on and off button on the remote itself?


As I'm finding it not working with stuff that fakes the discrete on/off, where it is just in the database, but not really on the remote.


But I tested in device mode and the discretes do work.


----------



## OhioLefty

Does anyone here have a Sharp D64 series LCD and found a way to go directly to the "TV Input"? I tried going to "Device Mode" and trying all the Inputs but the one for "TV Input" doesn't work. Any suggestions?


Thanks...


----------



## K0Zak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/13385839
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have a Sharp D64 series LCD and found a way to go directly to the "TV Input"? I tried going to "Device Mode" and trying all the Inputs but the one for "TV Input" doesn't work. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Same problem here. I hadn't noticed it until you asked.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13385667
> 
> 
> I thought if you use discrete power on and offs, it will still send the discrete command no matter what.
> 
> 
> So if I manually power down something that has a discrete on and off, shouldn't it still start ON with the activity button?
> 
> 
> Isn't the discrete ON supposed to be sent everytime the activity is started?
> 
> 
> Or does this work only with stuff that actually really does have a discrete on and off button on the remote itself?
> 
> 
> As I'm finding it not working with stuff that fakes the discrete on/off, where it is just in the database, but not really on the remote.
> 
> 
> But I tested in device mode and the discretes do work.




I think it still only sends the discrete on / off command when it think it needs to.


If the discretes do work then you could try adding them as extra entry & exit commands to each activity so that you know it always sends them.


Phil


----------



## acevesf

alright guys im gonna buy a ps3 today, how am i gonna get it to work with the harmony one, do i have to buy that add on thing? is that the only one available?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13386443
> 
> 
> I think it still only sends the discrete on / off command when it think it needs to.
> 
> 
> If the discretes do work then you could try adding them as extra entry & exit commands to each activity so that you know it always sends them.
> 
> 
> Phil



Okay, when I push the general "off" button on the upper left of the remote, how do I get it to always send the discrete OFF command?


I notice that if I happen to turn ON manually either of my two devices that don't actually have discrete off commands on the remote (but they are in the database and they do work under device for that equipment), pressing the general all "off" button will not turn these devices off.


I added the discrete ON as an extra start activity command, so no matter what, the activity for these two devices now always starts correctly (no matter whether manual on or off on the device had previously been implemented.


But I don't see anywhere you can add an extra exit command for the "all off" button?


----------



## rolltide1017

If you manually turn on a device it will not turn off using the "off" button. Only devices turned on through an activity will turn off using the "off" button.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13387973
> 
> 
> If you manually turn on a device it will not turn off using the "off" button. Only devices turned on through an activity will turn off using the "off" button.



I thought discrete "offs" get sent no matter what?


Also, is starting another activity (after one is already started) the same thing as "leaving an activity" (leaving that first activity that was already invoked)?


Or is the "off" button on the upper left hand of the remote the equivalent of "leaving an activity"?


In other words, if I set up an activity to send a "discrete off" when leaving an activity, does that mean simply starting an additional activity will invoke that discrete off? Or will it, as I wish, only invoke that discrete off when I hit the big general "off" button on the upper left of the remote?


Also, don't these two things conflict:


1. Option to "turn off" or "leave on" unused devices when starting an activity; AND


2. Adding an option to turn something off (custom command) -- when leaving an activity.


Because if you start an activity that is supposed to leave on unused devices from other activities, but when you start that activity you already have an activity running with a custom command to turn off devices when leaving -- what happens?


In other words, is starting another activity the same as LEAVING the already running activity?


If so, there appears to be potential for conflict.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13388283
> 
> 
> I thought discrete "offs" get sent no matter what?
> 
> 
> Also, is starting another activity (after one is already started) the same thing as "leaving an activity" (leaving that first activity that was already invoked)?
> 
> 
> Or is the "off" button on the upper left hand of the remote the equivalent of "leaving an activity"?
> 
> 
> In other words, if I set up an activity to send a "discrete off" when leaving an activity, does that mean simply starting an additional activity will invoke that discrete off? Or will it, as I wish, only invoke that discrete off when I hit the big general "off" button on the upper left of the remote?
> 
> 
> Also, don't these two things conflict:
> 
> 
> 1. Option to "turn off" or "leave on" unused devices when starting an activity; AND
> 
> 
> 2. Adding an option to turn something off (custom command) -- when leaving an activity.
> 
> 
> Because if you start an activity that is supposed to leave on unused devices from other activities, but when you start that activity you already have an activity running with a custom command to turn off devices when leaving -- what happens?
> 
> 
> In other words, is starting another activity the same as LEAVING the already running activity?
> 
> 
> If so, there appears to be potential for conflict.



Caesar, can you give examples of what the devices are, what the activity is and whether the devices are included in the activity.


Also why do you need to manually power them on / off?


I can't see any reason why the remote wouldn't send an off command unless you've set the device to be left on all the time.


As an example of this - I used to have my pvr left on all the time so it never got switched off when changing activities. This meant the remote never tried to switch it off.


Now I have it set up to be switched on / off but I include that device in all activities. This means it doesn't switch on / off when swapping activities (as the remote now thinks it's required) but does get switched off when I use the power button as this powers off all devices that are used in the current activity. It then powers back on when I next start any activity.


If I also added a power on command in the entry section of every activity it would always send an on command as I swapped activities in case I had manually powered it off.


Is this anything like what you're trying to do?


Phil


----------



## jbird04

Is there a way to program the One to keep the state of a user programmed set of cycled options - similar to the way a cycled input action works? For example, my tv has multiple "AV Modes" like Dynamic, Standard, User, Movie, etc. I would like to create separate Watch TV Day and Watch TV Night activities that would properly pick the right AV mode. Unfortunately, the AV modes do not have discrete commands so that method is out the window. I'm open to other suggestions as well... Thanks,


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbird04* /forum/post/13389068
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program the One to keep the state of a user programmed set of cycled options - similar to the way a cycled input action works? For example, my tv has multiple "AV Modes" like Dynamic, Standard, User, Movie, etc. I would like to create separate Watch TV Day and Watch TV Night activities that would properly pick the right AV mode. Unfortunately, the AV modes do not have discrete commands so that method is out the window. I'm open to other suggestions as well... Thanks,



You could try setting up a audio / video switch box device and then learning the commands for changing the av modes from your TV remote, then include this in the activities.


Set the input method to how you would change the av modes (cycling).


Not tried this myself but it should work.


Phil


----------



## tristan2

I had a similar situation in that I wanted different av modes for tv and dvd. What I did was I determined that the default mode would be standard (which is what I use for TV). Then in the "watch dvd" activity I first issue the appropriate number of av mode commands to switch the tv into "user" mode which is what I use when I watch dvds.

Then when I exit the "watch dvd" activity I have it issue the appropriate number of commands to return it to standard mode.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbird04* /forum/post/13389068
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program the One to keep the state of a user programmed set of cycled options - similar to the way a cycled input action works? For example, my tv has multiple "AV Modes" like Dynamic, Standard, User, Movie, etc. I would like to create separate Watch TV Day and Watch TV Night activities that would properly pick the right AV mode. Unfortunately, the AV modes do not have discrete commands so that method is out the window. I'm open to other suggestions as well... Thanks,


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13388283
> 
> 
> I thought discrete "offs" get sent no matter what?
> 
> 
> Also, is starting another activity (after one is already started) the same thing as "leaving an activity" (leaving that first activity that was already invoked)?
> 
> 
> Or is the "off" button on the upper left hand of the remote the equivalent of "leaving an activity"?
> 
> 
> In other words, if I set up an activity to send a "discrete off" when leaving an activity, does that mean simply starting an additional activity will invoke that discrete off? Or will it, as I wish, only invoke that discrete off when I hit the big general "off" button on the upper left of the remote?
> 
> 
> Also, don't these two things conflict:
> 
> 
> 1. Option to "turn off" or "leave on" unused devices when starting an activity; AND
> 
> 
> 2. Adding an option to turn something off (custom command) -- when leaving an activity.
> 
> 
> Because if you start an activity that is supposed to leave on unused devices from other activities, but when you start that activity you already have an activity running with a custom command to turn off devices when leaving -- what happens?
> 
> 
> In other words, is starting another activity the same as LEAVING the already running activity?
> 
> 
> If so, there appears to be potential for conflict.



Caesar1, I think you are trying to over-complicate things. With a Harmony, the best thing to do is work with the remote rather than try to trick it or fight it. It might take a bit of getting used to, but will be worth it in the long run.


Discretes are not sent when changing activities if the remote thinks the device is already in the correct state (input or power). It used to send all discretes when switching activities, but apparently people complained about it re-selecting the input when it didn't need to, causing the input name to be displayed on the TV. They therefore changed it to not send discretes unless needed.


Obviously it is not recommended to change a devices state manually, but if you really must do it, use the "Help" button to re-synch everything.


The first press of the "Help" button re-sends ALL discretes for the current activity (even Off) without needing to answer any questions, so given that your devices have discretes this should fix all your synch problems with just one press.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/13390727
> 
> 
> Caesar1, I think you are trying to over-complicate things. With a Harmony, the best thing to do is work with the remote rather than try to trick it or fight it. It might take a bit of getting used to, but will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> 
> Discretes are not sent when changing activities if the remote thinks the device is already in the correct state (input or power). It used to send all discretes when switching activities, but apparently people complained about it re-selecting the input when it didn't need to, causing the input name to be displayed on the TV. They therefore changed it to not send discretes unless needed.
> 
> 
> Obviously it is not recommended to change a devices state manually, but if you really must do it, use the "Help" button to re-synch everything.
> 
> 
> The first press of the "Help" button re-sends ALL discretes for the current activity (even Off) without needing to answer any questions, so given that your devices have discretes this should fix all your synch problems with just one press.




I see HDMI on my display when I change activities (each activity uses the same HDMI input) -- so I think it does send discrete inputs again when changing activities.


As far as turning on a device manually, sometimes I'm at my DVD player before I turn on anything in the room (as I need to put in a DVD). So I turn it on and put in the disc, before doing anything else -- then I grab the remote.


I realize I should just use the activity first -- but it seems to me that discrete Offs should always be sent when using the "off" button. Then it wouldn't matter whether I turned on the DVD player manually or not.


Can someone explain what adding a command to "leaving an activity" means.


What is leaving an activity? Is that the same as going to another activity?


So if I'm watching a DVD activity, and then I press watch cable TV activity, does that mean I'm leaving the DVD activity?


Or is leaving when you shut it down with the "off" button?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13388820
> 
> 
> Caesar, can you give examples of what the devices are, what the activity is and whether the devices are included in the activity.
> 
> 
> Also why do you need to manually power them on / off?
> 
> 
> I can't see any reason why the remote wouldn't send an off command unless you've set the device to be left on all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this anything like what you're trying to do?
> 
> 
> Phil



No - the only device I have set to be on all the time is my cable box. What I'm talking about is the DVD player.


The activity for "watch a DVD" includes my projector, my receiver the DVD player (and my room lights).


Sometimes I'll start the DVD manualy (in order to insert the DVD -- as I'm standing right there). Since there are discrete "off" commands in the database, which do work, and I "lied" to the software and told it there were buttons for on and off on the remote and choose the commands from the list -- I thought it would send the discrete off, when the "off" button was pressed on the Harmony (no matter what -- whether I turned on the DVD player manually or not).


If that isn't true -- is there a way to ensure the discrete off is sent in that situation. For example, I'm able to ensure a discrete ON is sent to the DVD player -- even where I turned it OFF manually -- by adding the discrete ON command when I start an activity.


I realize I could add a discrete Off when I leave an activity, but I'm talking about pressing the "off" button on the remote -- not just changing between activities (where I may not want the DVD player off).


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13391708
> 
> 
> No - the only device I have set to be on all the time is my cable box. What I'm talking about is the DVD player.
> 
> 
> The activity for "watch a DVD" includes my projector, my receiver the DVD player (and my room lights).
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'll start the DVD manualy (in order to insert the DVD -- as I'm standing right there). Since there are discrete "off" commands in the database, which do work, and I "lied" to the software and told it there were buttons for on and off on the remote and choose the commands from the list -- I thought it would send the discrete off, when the "off" button was pressed on the Harmony (no matter what -- whether I turned on the DVD player manually or not).
> 
> 
> If that isn't true -- is there a way to ensure the discrete off is sent in that situation. For example, I'm able to ensure a discrete ON is sent to the DVD player -- even where I turned it OFF manually -- by adding the discrete ON command when I start an activity.
> 
> 
> I realize I could add a discrete Off when I leave an activity, but I'm talking about pressing the "off" button on the remote -- not just changing between activities (where I may not want the DVD player off).



I have a Harmony 555 (got the One but it's waiting for my birthday in a couple of weeks) but the functionality should be the same.


My DVD is setup the same (although I don't have true discretes I'm using the play command to power it on) If I switch to the Watch DVD activity it issues an on command (set to play), when I leave the activity or power off while in that activity it it issues the off command (set to power toggle). If I put a DVD in before changing to the activity the device is on and the power on command is still sent and does nothing. If I then change activity or power off it sends the power off command to the DVD player and switches off.


My xbox 360 is also setup the same but using true discretes and it all still works fine even if I power it on / off using the 360 controller.


Check your DVD device and make sure it is set to


I want to turn off this device when not in use


I have a button for on and a different button for off


On

I don't have the remote but I know the command is... pick the discrete on


Off

I don't have the remote but I know the command is... pick the discrete off


If it is set like this and it still isn't working maybe it's a delay problem, try the support line - I'm sure they'll be able to sort this out as you aren't doing anything out of the ordinary.


Phil


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13391866
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 555 (got the One but it's waiting for my birthday in a couple of weeks) but the functionality should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> On
> 
> I don't have the remote but I know the command is... pick the discrete on
> 
> 
> Off
> 
> I don't have the remote but I know the command is... pick the discrete off
> 
> 
> If it is set like this and it still isn't working maybe it's a delay problem, try the support line - I'm sure they'll be able to sort this out as you aren't doing anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> Phil



Yes, my DVD player is set the way you indicate for the power options.


I don't think its a delay issue. It appears that with the Harmony One, discrete "offs" are not sent if it thinks its not needed (same with discrete Ons).


So if you turn on a device manually, it apparently thinks a discrete off is not needed, even when the general "off" button is used.


Perhaps the older Harmony works differently.


I would like some way to always send a discrete "Off" when using the general "off" button.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13392120
> 
> 
> Yes, my DVD player is set the way you indicate for the power options.
> 
> 
> I don't think its a delay issue. It appears that with the Harmony One, discrete "offs" are not sent if it thinks its not needed (same with discrete Ons).
> 
> 
> So if you turn on a device manually, it apparently thinks a discrete off is not needed, even when the general "off" button is used.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the older Harmony works differently.
> 
> 
> I would like some way to always send a discrete "Off" when using the general "off" button.



It shouldn't make a difference if you turn the device on / off manually. The remote has no way of knowing whether a device is on / off. It only knows what it thinks it set the device to. You only get a problem when using power toggle commands and you switch a device on manually. The remote will send a power toggle command which would then power it off when it should be on.


If the device is in an activity, it is set to be switched off and the command to power off does work then it should get switched off when you press the power off button while in that activity.


I doubt this is different for the One than older models.


I would ring the support line. They are very helpful and can look at your setup while you explain what isn't working.


Hope you get this working.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13392437
> 
> 
> It shouldn't make a difference if you turn the device on / off manually. The remote has no way of knowing whether a device is on / off. It only knows what it thinks it set the device to. You only get a problem when using power toggle commands and you switch a device on manually. The remote will send a power toggle command which would then power it off when it should be on.
> 
> 
> If the device is in an activity, it is set to be switched off and the command to power off does work then it should get switched off when you press the power off button while in that activity.



I think based on the "smart state" technology -- it thinks a device is still "off" if you only turned it on manually. Thus it does not send "off" when you hit the general "off" button.


As far as the power off (general off) button, I noticed that it turns off devices that are technically not in the present activity, but were not turned off as an "unused device" in the current activity.


So if I'm in blu-ray activity, and switch to watch cable TV (watch TV activity), the blu-ray is still on (on purpose), since I set the watch TV activity to not turn off unused devices in that activity (I might want to switch to TV while a blu-ray disc loads -- since that takes a while).


So if I then hit the power off (general off) button -- everything turns off; including the blu-ray player. And technically I was not in the blu-ray activity anymore -- I was in the watch TV activity (and blu-ray is not a device in that activity).


So the power off button should really turn everything off that is still on.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13392120
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I would like some way to always send a discrete "Off" when using the general "off" button.


*You* can not do this. I *suspect* the Tech Support folks *can*.


As suggested above, you need to pick up the phone and call Tech Support. I have found them to be capable, helpful, friendly, and work hard to get things smoothed out for you.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13393264
> 
> *You* can not do this. I *suspect* the Tech Support folks *can*.
> 
> 
> As suggested above, you need to pick up the phone and call Tech Support. I have found them to be cable, helpful, friendly, and work hard to get things smoothed out for you.



I find it amazing that Logitech forces customers to call them for solutions they can provide in software. It would be very easy to setup a "General Off" preferences and select the desired behavior and what IR codes are sent.


Seems much more efficient to allow users to do it themselves than take up a tech rep's time. It would also be much less frustrating for users, and give them ideas about customizations that maybe hadn't crossed their mind.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13393294
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that Logitech forces customers to call them for solutions they can provide in software. It would be very easy to setup a "General Off" preferences and select the desired behavior and what IR codes are sent.
> 
> 
> Seems much more efficient to allow users to do it themselves than take up a tech rep's time. It would also be much less frustrating for users, and give them ideas about customizations that maybe hadn't crossed their mind.



I'm sure, in development, there's philosophical debate as to how murky one makes the software. There is a trade-off between average user simplicity and hardcore enthusiast complexity. I may be wrong, but the Harmony line seems to be geared (see the TV commercials advertising the One) more towards the intermediate audience, while still being attractive to the enthusiast. Perhaps an alternate interface for advanced users could be entertained---I have no idea what that would mean with regard to system stability and cost of production.


That said, once I get my remote to perform the way I want it, I leave it alone until I add a new component.


Although I've never called tech support, they seem to have a reputation for understanding the complex systems' dilemmas and thus are accomodative.


----------



## Rattor

This question is for those people who sometimes use a surround sound system for their audio and sometimes use the built-in TV speakers for the same device: how are you using the Harmony One to switch between the two?


The only way I see it is to create 2 "activities" for each activity, i.e. "Watch TV (Stereo)" and "Watch TV (Surround)", where the first one will turn on the TV only, and the volume and input buttons will control the TV, and the second one will turn on the TV and receiver and the volume and input buttons will control the receiver.


Is this the only way?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13397554
> 
> 
> This question is for those people who sometimes use a surround sound system for their audio and sometimes use the built-in TV speakers for the same device: how are you using the Harmony One to switch between the two?
> 
> 
> The only way I see it is to create 2 "activities" for each activity, i.e. "Watch TV (Stereo)" and "Watch TV (Surround)", where the first one will turn on the TV only, and the volume and input buttons will control the TV, and the second one will turn on the TV and receiver and the volume and input buttons will control the receiver.
> 
> 
> Is this the only way?



Probably the best way if you want to do that.


Frankly, regardless of the content (be it news, sports, Spongebob or a movie), if you have a surround system hooked up, there is nothing wrong with using that EVERY time you watch TV.


I turned off the internal speakers on my family room TV the day I got it, and never used them since.


----------



## Mikeb33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13397554
> 
> 
> This question is for those people who sometimes use a surround sound system for their audio and sometimes use the built-in TV speakers for the same device: how are you using the Harmony One to switch between the two?
> 
> 
> The only way I see it is to create 2 "activities" for each activity, i.e. "Watch TV (Stereo)" and "Watch TV (Surround)", where the first one will turn on the TV only, and the volume and input buttons will control the TV, and the second one will turn on the TV and receiver and the volume and input buttons will control the receiver.
> 
> 
> Is this the only way?



I made two activites. One called "Watch TiVo" and one called "TiVo Surround".

My problem is when I watch TiVo Surround, the TV speakers are still on. I added a routine where it mutes the TV speakers, but my Vizio 60" plasma has a mute symbol that stays on all the time. I really need it to tell the the TV to lower the volume for a few seconds, but I don't know how to do that?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13398064
> 
> 
> I made two activites. One called "Watch TiVo" and one called "TiVo Surround".
> 
> My problem is when I watch TiVo Surround, the TV speakers are still on. I added a routine where it mutes the TV speakers, but my Vizio 60" plasma has a mute symbol that stays on all the time. I really need it to tell the the TV to lower the volume for a few seconds, but I don't know how to do that?



Mikeb33,

You might be able to make a 'Sequence' consisting of several volume down commands and add that to your activity.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I have mine set up in a similar way. I have 3 activities, watch cable, watch hdtv, and watch tv only.


"Watch cable" turns on the tv, stb, receiver and sets the correct inputs for each.


"Watch HDTV" does the same but changes the input of the receiver and uses the the optical output of the TV. I use this when i'm recording two shows with the DVR and want to watch a third and still get DOLBY.


"Watch TV Only" only turns on the tv. I keep the volume of the TV to zero whe I'm not in this activity.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13397554
> 
> 
> This question is for those people who sometimes use a surround sound system for their audio and sometimes use the built-in TV speakers for the same device: how are you using the Harmony One to switch between the two?
> 
> 
> The only way I see it is to create 2 "activities" for each activity, i.e. "Watch TV (Stereo)" and "Watch TV (Surround)", where the first one will turn on the TV only, and the volume and input buttons will control the TV, and the second one will turn on the TV and receiver and the volume and input buttons will control the receiver.
> 
> 
> Is this the only way?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13398423
> 
> 
> Mikeb33,
> 
> You might be able to make a 'Sequence' consisting of several volume down commands and add that to your activity.



Only problem with that is that you could only do 5 volume down commands at a time. One thing that I actually did last night was create a new command in RAW mode that was made up of multiple key presses.


Go to the TV device, click on Learn IR, and at the bottom (where it says Learn New Command or something) change the name to something like "VolumeDown". Then click Learn New Command, and learn some random command from the original remote. Then when it takes you back to the long list of commands, click on Custom in the bottom right, and the Learn RAW option will show up next to each command. Find the one you just created, and click on Learn RAW next to it. Then, when you are ready, point the original remote at the back of the One, and just keep clicking the volume down over and over (evenly and consistently), or just hold it down, depending on how your original remote works. Once you stop, you should get a message saying Key Learned. Then just add that to your custom buttons in your activity.


I used this method last night to learn something that was 13 key presses, so it does work. It may take a few tries to get it right. I tested mine right after updating the remote, and I had to do it a 3 or 4 times before I got it working exactly right. One thing to remember is that RAW learns the commands exactly as you press them, so if you do it slowly, when you use that custom button, it will take a while to decrease the volume all the way.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13398045
> 
> 
> Probably the best way if you want to do that.
> 
> 
> Frankly, regardless of the content (be it news, sports, Spongebob or a movie), if you have a surround system hooked up, there is nothing wrong with using that EVERY time you watch TV.
> 
> 
> I turned off the internal speakers on my family room TV the day I got it, and never used them since.



I would love to be able to use the surround system all the time, except that I live in an apartment, and I don't want to be one of those neighbors shaking the walls and floors at 1am playing Call of Duty 4, or watching Transformers. Once I get a house, I will turn off the TV speakers and never look back








, but until then, I will keep my volume and bass down at unreasonable hours by using the TV speakers.


----------



## slapshot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13398045
> 
> 
> Probably the best way if you want to do that.
> 
> 
> Frankly, regardless of the content (be it news, sports, Spongebob or a movie), if you have a surround system hooked up, there is nothing wrong with using that EVERY time you watch TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned off the internal speakers on my family room TV the day I got it, and never used them since.



That can be such a waste of energy. Having a pre amp,amp,sometimes powered speakers all on just to listen to loud and annoying commercials in surround sound.










I set up different activities depending on if I want to listen to basic tv for news or sitcoms or whatever,and "watch tv in surround or Directv in surround or something similar if I want the whole effect.

No need to keep contributing to the ComEd fund.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slapshot* /forum/post/13399244
> 
> 
> That can be such a waste of energy. Having a pre amp,amp,sometimes powered speakers all on just to listen to loud and annoying commercials in surround sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you'll find the actual power usage to be very close when comparing a Surround System to the TV's two speakers. Don't confuse Rated Power with actual power consumed. In a typical residence, 15 Watts of acoustic power will drive the dog, the cat, and the neighbors to distraction.


----------



## joe221

Ecost has the One on sale for about $200 (tax??) delivered.
http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40874221 

Not many left on their timer sale.


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13399932
> 
> 
> Ecost has the One on sale for about $200 (tax??) delivered.
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40874221
> 
> Not many left on their timer sale.



I've heard some negative things about ecost, but I just ordered one anyway. Hard to pass up at that price. Right now, I'm using the One in our family room and a MX700 in the bedroom. My wife and I prefer the Harmony as it's simpler to use, lighter, has a better button layout, and we really like the backlight.


I'll let you know how it goes with ecost.


Oh, and they do charge sales tax for California.


----------



## leemathre

I bought a One from ecost a couple of weeks ago. No problems other than they use DHL and the Harmony ships from back east. It took about a week for me to get the remote in Vegas.


----------



## citico

Here is an interesting review on the "One". If it has been previously posted, I appologize.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/reviews/...sal_remote.php


----------



## Fit2Run

Depending what I am watching I will use Movie Mode on my TV or Standard. But to change it with Harmony One I have to go into the menue on the device and search for it then change it.


I am new to Harmony one... is there a faster way to just have it change from Standard to Movie mode when I want?


And change it from standard to movie mode when watching Blue Ray as it turns on?


Thanks,


----------



## Mikeb33

I got mine from eCost. A little weird: I ordered it and right after it finalized, my order showed "backorder". I checked the website he next day and they still showed the ONE in stock for 199, but my order was still backordered. I emailed to complain and they replied that it is hard to keep the stock levels accurate on high volume items. I asked how they could continue to take orders on items they cannot supply. The next day my ordered was shown as canceled.

The next day it arrived. About 6 days form the day I ordered it. Whatever.

I have been very happy with it and I demoted my 880 to my office to handle a few items there.


Thanks,


MIKE


----------



## slapshot

Got mine from ecost as well. Ordered it Friday morning (14th),surprisingly got it today.









Great service!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/13400592
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting review on the "One". If it has been previously posted, I appologize.
> 
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/reviews/...sal_remote.php



Yeah it's in the list from the HT Guys actual web site. No worries.


----------



## RGrim

Just received my One today and I have a programming question for you guys. Within my H/T setup I have a Velodyne SMS-1 but I'm not sure on how to program it into the One. Anyone have any ideas on how to program the SMS-1 into a Harmony remote. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13399932
> 
> 
> Ecost has the One on sale for about $200 (tax??) delivered.
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40874221
> 
> Not many left on their timer sale.



Well decided to pull the trigger on the "ONE" after getting this link. I was going to wait on the RF version, but this price was too good to pass up. By the way when I ordered about an hour ago they had seven in stock they are down to "2" so if you want in now is the time. I have not seen them lower than this price so its a good deal.


----------



## AustinJerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/13404412
> 
> 
> Just received my One today and I have a programming question for you guys. Within my H/T setup I have a Velodyne SMS-1 but I'm not sure on how to program it into the One. Anyone have any ideas on how to program the SMS-1 into a Harmony remote. Thanks in advance.



The SMS-1 is in the database.


----------



## orlandoflyguy

Any thoughts......One versus 880? I have read all of the reviews- I am still on the fence- the price difference isn't an issue. If you had to buy a remote- 880 or one?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orlandoflyguy* /forum/post/13405980
> 
> 
> Any thoughts......One versus 880? I have read all of the reviews- I am still on the fence- the price difference isn't an issue. If you had to buy a remote- 880 or one?



I have both. The One wins hands down, IMHO.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13406473
> 
> 
> 1) In devices how many lcd buttons are available for each device?
> 
> 2) how many buttons on the lcd screen are available under activities?
> 
> 3) how many icons will the harmony remote hold under favorites before it uses up all the memory?
> 
> 
> 4) also not remote related but where would i start looking to find out if a piece of equipment i have has discrete on or off?
> 
> 
> 5) is there any way to back up the remote? say if i have it working the way i want it then decide to play around... is there a way to save my perfect remote so i can just redownload it?
> 
> 6) how hard is it to delete buttons that dont work?
> 
> 7) how many times can you make changes before you crash the remote? or is that just a hit and miss meaning sometimes you just get unlucky?



Having just purchased the remote last week and spent much of the last few days doing extensive programming, I can answer some of your questions:


1. Practically unlimited. There are 6 "soft buttons" that show up per page. But you can add pages. Of course there has to be some sort of limit (probably based on memory). But I haven't approached it yet.


My receiver has 17 pages of LCD buttons by default. My projector has 4 pages.


You can move buttons up within a page or to new pages. You can delete buttons and add buttons.


2. The answer for this is the same as devices. For all practical purposes, unlimited. 6 "soft buttons" per screen/page under activity.


The best part about this, is you can add buttons for any device that is part of the activity. So, for example, my activity for "Watch blu-ray" also includes buttons on the LCD screen for controlling my room lights and for checking the display on my receiver (checking audio code being received).


With the Universal remote that came with my Onkyo receiver, I had to change the remote to a different "mode" -- go from controlling blu-ray to controlling the lights. Then from lights to "receiver", and I had to remember where I put everything. As nothing specifically said "lights" or even "blu-ray".


Now its easy as pie. As a button says: Lights Off and another says Lights On. I put a "lights off" and "lights on" button on the first LCD page of each activity. So now, as soon as you enter an activity you have the obvious and easy choice to control the room lighting.


Note that the "soft buttons" are really only needed for those commands that aren't on the hard buttons. And most of what you need is usually covered by the hard buttons. Anything you rarely use, you can just leave under devices.


For instance, I rarely change anything in my projector settings (like color modes). But if I want to check something or change something, I can still do it quickly by going to projector under devices, which instantly makes the menu button on the remote control the menu button for my projector.


3. Don't know -- but probably more than enough. I just have favorite icons for the HD channels I go to most -- about 12.


4. You can do a google search, but you can also just look under "IR commands" once you indicate your devices. You will see the database commands for your devices. I found discrete Ons and Offs for all my devices that didn't technically have them on the remote itself.


5. Don't know.


6. Extremely easy. There is a trash can icon next to each "soft button". If it is a hard button (like menu), you just erase the typing next to the command name. And you can choose another command from the list to go with the menu button.


If the command you want is not in the list, you can easily add it using the "learn" function.


For example, I programmed in a "30 second skip" button from my Comcast DVR remote. This is not a standard button on the Comcast remote -- as you have to actually teach it to the Comcast remote itself. It enables you to zip through commercials when you record something (30 seconds at a time).


I taught it to the Harmony remote (by putting the remotes head to tail) -- which then put a soft button for "30 second skip" under devices for "Comcast DVR". I then added the newly created "30 second skip" command (which now appears in the list of commands) to the "skip forward/chapter forward button" (hard button) on the Harmony remote -- while in the "watch cable TV" activity.


Sounds more complicated than it is -- it was very easy.



7. I make constant changes. Never had a problem.


----------



## Fit2Run

I purchased Bias lighting for the back of my Plasma and I would like the Harmony One to control the light on and off as well as the light in my room. My room is set on a dimmer can the Harmony control the dimming or is simply on an off?


What would I need electrically speaking to do this?


Thanks,


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13407315
> 
> 
> I purchased Bias lighting for the back of my Plasma and I would like the Harmony One to control the light on and off as well as the light in my room. My room is set on a dimmer can the Harmony control the dimming or is simply on an off?
> 
> 
> What would I need electrically speaking to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I have Lutron Maestro dimmers. It controls them beautifully.


It already had them in the database and had buttons for:


1. all off


2. all on


3. scene 1 (a pre-set level that you control)


4. Brighten (dim up)


5. Dim down (dimmer down)


If you keep your finger on the LCD button for either dim up or dim down, it operates just like a dimmer.


If your model number of lights is not in the database, but they are controlled via an infra red (IR) remote -- you can always have the Harmony One learn the commands from your lighting remote.


Make sure to get the model number of your lights to enter under devices.


----------



## Rattor




cadbury8 said:


> 5) is there any way to back up the remote? say if i have it working the way i want it then decide to play around... is there a way to save my perfect remote so i can just redownload it? [/QOUTE]
> 
> 
> I would also like to know this. Made a change the other day that made me have to pretty much rebuild an activity from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13406835
> 
> 
> If the command you want is not in the list, you can easily add it using the "learn" function.
> 
> 
> For example, I programmed in a "30 second skip" button from my Comcast DVR remote. This is not a standard button on the Comcast remote -- as you have to actually teach it to the Comcast remote itself. It enables you to zip through commercials when you record something (30 seconds at a time).
> 
> 
> I taught it to the Harmony remote (by putting the remotes head to tail) -- which then put a soft button for "30 second skip" under devices for "Comcast DVR". I then added the newly created "30 second skip" command (which now appears in the list of commands) to the "skip forward/chapter forward button" (hard button) on the Harmony remote -- while in the "watch cable TV" activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you program in the 30-sec skip? I've been trying to locate a skip forward command for my Comcast HD-DVR remote. Could never find one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13407437
> 
> 
> I have Lutron Maestro dimmers. It controls them beautifully.
> 
> 
> It already had them in the database and had buttons for:
> 
> 
> 1. all off
> 
> 
> 2. all on
> 
> 
> 3. scene 1 (a pre-set level that you control)
> 
> 
> 4. Brighten (dim up)
> 
> 
> 5. Dim down (dimmer down)
> 
> 
> If you keep your finger on the LCD button for either dim up or dim down, it operates just like a dimmer.
> 
> 
> If your model number of lights is not in the database, but they are controlled via an infra red (IR) remote -- you can always have the Harmony One learn the commands from your lighting remote.
> 
> 
> Make sure to get the model number of your lights to enter under devices.



Thanks I am going to oder it today.


----------



## mhornet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13407604
> 
> 
> 
> How did you program in the 30-sec skip? I've been trying to locate a skip forward command for my Comcast HD-DVR remote. Could never find one.



Rattor,


Check this out.

How to use a Motorola DVR/Programming the Remote 


Its under section 1.2.


Theres a couple of other functions that are not on the Comcast remote, but you can program them to it and have the Harmony learn the command. Map the new function to a button you dont normally use on the Comcast remote and then learn it. Its pretty simple and doesnt take all that long. I did it for maybe 3 commands that were not on the original remote.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13407604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you program in the 30-sec skip? I've been trying to locate a skip forward command for my Comcast HD-DVR remote. Could never find one.




Cause the networks and Comcast like to keep it a secret. Its great -- cause even when I want to watch something pretty much live -- I just record it and wait about 20 minutes after the start time. Then I start watching the recording and skip the commercials with the 30 second skip -- about 8 press or 4 minutes for most commercial blocks (its also great for skipping the huddle during football games -- if you record them).


You must teach it to your Comcast remote, then teach it to the Harmony from the Comcast remote.


Here are the instructions for teaching it to your comcast remote:


1) Press the Cable button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

2) Press and hold the Setup button until the Cable button blinks twice.

3) Type in the code 994. The Cable button will blink twice

4) Press (do not hold) the Setup button

5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip)

6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhornet* /forum/post/13408030
> 
> 
> Rattor,
> 
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> How to use a Motorola DVR/Programming the Remote
> 
> 
> Its under section 1.2.
> 
> 
> Theres a couple of other functions that are not on the Comcast remote, but you can program them to it and have the Harmony learn the command. Map the new function to a button you dont normally use on the Comcast remote and then learn it. Its pretty simple and doesnt take all that long. I did it for maybe 3 commands that were not on the original remote.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13408225
> 
> 
> Cause the networks and Comcast like to keep it a secret. Its great -- cause even when I want to watch something pretty much live -- I just record it and wait about 20 minutes after the start time. Then I start watching the recording and skip the commercials with the 30 second skip -- about 8 press or 4 minutes for most commercial blocks (its also great for skipping the huddle during football games -- if you record them).
> 
> 
> You must teach it to your Comcast remote, then teach it to the Harmony from the Comcast remote.
> 
> 
> Here are the instructions for teaching it to your comcast remote:
> 
> 
> 1) Press the Cable button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.
> 
> 2) Press and hold the Setup button until the Cable button blinks twice.
> 
> 3) Type in the code 994. The Cable button will blink twice
> 
> 4) Press (do not hold) the Setup button
> 
> 5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip)
> 
> 6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip



Wait...I have a Scientific Atlanta HD-DVR/STB. Does this 30-sec skip only work on the Motorola Cable Box?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13406473
> 
> 
> 3) how many icons will the harmony remote hold under favorites before it uses up all the memory?



I'll take this one. I have 7 Activities mostly full of squareeyes' icons and I tried to make an 8th. Hit the wall. It's touch and go for an actual number as it is most likely a RAM issue and it depends on the size of the icons. This will give you a good rough estimate. Almost but not all of them have the full 24.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13407604
> 
> 
> 
> How did you program in the 30-sec skip? I've been trying to locate a skip forward command for my Comcast HD-DVR remote. Could never find one.



Are you sure and have you checked if the Harmony already has these commands in its database? Look in the device command list. I found it already there when I had a Moto DVR with TWC. Look for "advance" "replay" "skip" "jump" or just try mysterious commands listed and see what they do. You're not the first so most likely it's there.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13408705
> 
> 
> so your talking around 7 (activities) x 24 (total icons for each activity) ? thats like around a total of 168 icons. way more than enough for me.



I built Activities such as News & Info, Movies, Sports just to use more icons! I'm an Icon Whore, I admit it!


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13408657
> 
> 
> Are you sure and have you checked if the Harmony already has these commands in its database? Look in the device command list. I found it already there when I had a Moto DVR with TWC. Look for "advance" "replay" "skip" "jump" or just try mysterious commands listed and see what they do. You're not the first so most likely it's there.



Thanks, but I guess the skip is only for Motorola boxes. I have a Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC, and I don't see any skip button in the device list.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13408727
> 
> 
> I built Activities such as News & Info, Movies, Sports just to use more icons! I'm an Icon Whore, I admit it!



I like that idea. I am going to look to do that as well.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13408242
> 
> 
> Wait...I have a Scientific Atlanta HD-DVR/STB. Does this 30-sec skip only work on the Motorola Cable Box?



Hmm -- you may be out of luck. A quick google search didn't find it for your box.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13408727
> 
> 
> I built Activities such as News & Info, Movies, Sports just to use more icons! I'm an Icon Whore, I admit it!



All I saw were TV channel Icons on square eyes site. I downloaded the zip.


Where are there icons for activities? Is there a link?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13409108
> 
> 
> All I saw were TV channel Icons on square eyes site. I downloaded the zip.
> 
> 
> Where are there icons for activities? Is there a link?



What I meant was in the Activities. The Favorites list. We keep harping at Harmony in their forums to open up those icons. Maybe soon???


----------



## mhornet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13409025
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I guess the skip is only for Motorola boxes. I have a Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC, and I don't see any skip button in the device list.



Sorry, must have missed that part about you having a SA box. The SA web site has this posted,


"Can I automatically "skip ahead" 30 seconds through commercials?

No, AllTouch AT-8400 and 8500 series remote controls do not have a 30-second skip ahead button. However, you can fast forward and rewind at three different speeds -- 4x, 10x and 32x. You can also skip back 8 seconds using the key to the left of the green LIST key for instant replays. "


Unfortunately you maybe out of luck, unless you can get a MOTO box.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13409093
> 
> 
> Hmm -- you may be out of luck. A quick google search didn't find it for your box.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhornet* /forum/post/13409454
> 
> 
> Sorry, must have missed that part about you having a SA box. The SA web site has this posted,
> 
> 
> "Can I automatically "skip ahead" 30 seconds through commercials?
> 
> No, AllTouch AT-8400 and 8500 series remote controls do not have a 30-second skip ahead button. However, you can fast forward and rewind at three different speeds -- 4x, 10x and 32x. You can also skip back 8 seconds using the key to the left of the green LIST key for instant replays. "
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you maybe out of luck, unless you can get a MOTO box.



Ah well...thanks anyways guys, and I appreciate the quick responses










I guess I shall be stuck being mentally bombarded at 32x speed to buy stuff I don't need and medication for conditions I don't have.


----------



## Airborne_Scout

I've been searching for a while, but can't find a recommended delay time for using the H1 to power on a Xbox 360. A lot of times it won't turn on/off so I figure a delay would help, if any one has their's set at a certain delay time let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AGunz82

Caesar1 nice theatre setup. Cheers!


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AGunz82* /forum/post/13410648
> 
> 
> Caesar1 nice theatre setup. Cheers!



Thanks. I like it even more now that all of it is controlled via the Harmony One.


Great remote!


----------



## twister9150

Long time lurker here, have a question that I could not find with search...


My 12yr old JVC reciever was just replaced buy an Onkyo 805







On the JVC, I had the Harmony turn my Sub up and down with the hard button (between the menu and info) with no trouble. On the 805, you have to hit "channel select" 3 times to get to sub and then level up and down. I tried this with a sequence and it works but every time you push it, it goes through all those steps. So is there a way to get around this and go straight to the sub level?


BTW, I've had my One for a month now and am very happy with it and thankful for all the great info I have gathered from this thread and site.


----------



## HardwareLust




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orlandoflyguy* /forum/post/13405980
> 
> 
> Any thoughts......One versus 880? I have read all of the reviews- I am still on the fence- the price difference isn't an issue. If you had to buy a remote- 880 or one?



I have purchased both in the past two weeks. I first got the 880 early last week cheap from Amazon, then caught the ecost deal on the One a few days later.


After setting them both up in my living room the past few days, IMHO, the One is superior in every conceivable way to the 880. It has a (much) better screen, better backlighting, better ergonomics (much better actually), it has the touch screen vs. the tiny buttons, etc. It just looks and feels like a much nicer piece of equipment. The 880 feels kind of awkward sometimes using it one handed, and so far the One does not. Also, I think the design of the battery well on the One will certainly preclude the battery problems the early 880's had.


But, then again, the One cost me almost exactly $100 more than the 880. I have to say, if you have the money, get the One.


If you don't, don't feel too bad, as the 880 is a perfectly serviceable piece of equipment. My 880 is going in the master bedroom. It'll be perfect for that.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twister9150* /forum/post/13414082
> 
> 
> Long time lurker here, have a question that I could not find with search...
> 
> 
> My 12yr old JVC reciever was just replaced buy an Onkyo 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the JVC, I had the Harmony turn my Sub up and down with the hard button (between the menu and info) with no trouble. On the 805, you have to hit "channel select" 3 times to get to sub and then level up and down. I tried this with a sequence and it works but every time you push it, it goes through all those steps. So is there a way to get around this and go straight to the sub level?
> 
> 
> BTW, I've had my One for a month now and am very happy with it and thankful for all the great info I have gathered from this thread and site.



I have the 805 too.


I looked at the commands in the database -- and did not see a discrete sub volume up/down. I did see center volume up and volume down and fronts volume up/down.


----------



## twister9150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13415919
> 
> 
> I have the 805 too.
> 
> 
> I looked at the commands in the database -- and did not see a discrete sub volume up/down. I did see center volume up and volume down and fronts volume up/down.



You would think the 805 would have this but I guess my 12yr old JVC was light years ahead of its time


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twister9150* /forum/post/13416266
> 
> 
> You would think the 805 would have this but I guess my 12yr old JVC was light years ahead of its time



I think the intention with the new 5.1 and 7.1 systems is once it is calibrated to reference, there should be little need to move channels up or down.


In other words, once you have the sub calibrated -- it should be set it and forget it.


Use a sound pressure level meter and calibrate all channels to the internal test tones. Thereafter, you should never need to move the sub level. You might want to set the sub a few decibels "hot" compared to the other channels (read 78 or 79 on the meter instead of 75).


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twister9150* /forum/post/13416266
> 
> 
> You would think the 805 would have this but I guess my 12yr old JVC was light years ahead of its time



twister,

my new jvc thx receiver requires several button pushes to adjust different sound levels. i created linked commands by 'teaching' a string of ir signals (button pushes) in the raw mode under the learn ir code section in the software. works like a charm now (much to the delight of my nextdoor neighbors).









,r


----------



## twister9150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13417584
> 
> 
> twister,
> 
> my new jvc thx receiver requires several button pushes to adjust different sound levels. i created linked commands by 'teaching' a string of ir signals (button pushes) in the raw mode under the learn ir code section in the software. works like a charm now (much to the delight of my nextdoor neighbors).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,r



Thanks, I'll try this tonight. And excellent work on the icons, I'm sure you haven't been thanked enough.


----------



## lk10

Can anyone tell me how to configure my Harmony One to change the surround mode on my Denon AVR-3808CI receiver? Thanks


----------



## ccapozzoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13407437
> 
> 
> I have Lutron Maestro dimmers. It controls them beautifully.
> 
> 
> It already had them in the database and had buttons for:
> 
> 
> 1. all off
> 
> 
> 2. all on
> 
> 
> 3. scene 1 (a pre-set level that you control)
> 
> 
> 4. Brighten (dim up)
> 
> 
> 5. Dim down (dimmer down)
> 
> 
> If you keep your finger on the LCD button for either dim up or dim down, it operates just like a dimmer.
> 
> 
> If your model number of lights is not in the database, but they are controlled via an infra red (IR) remote -- you can always have the Harmony One learn the commands from your lighting remote.
> 
> 
> Make sure to get the model number of your lights to enter under devices.



Question,


With the Maestro Dimmers, what if you have more than one dimmer? Are they on the same IR?


Also what if the switch is located on the back wall from where you would be pointing your remote? How do you get the switch to see the IR


Thanks


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli* /forum/post/13419175
> 
> 
> Question,
> 
> 
> With the Maestro Dimmers, what if you have more than one dimmer? Are they on the same IR?
> 
> 
> Also what if the switch is located on the back wall from where you would be pointing your remote? How do you get the switch to see the IR
> 
> 
> Thanks



I do have two Maestro dimmers -- one for my wall sconces and one for my can lights in the ceiling -- ganged next to each other on the back wall. You can see the wall switch in this picture (next to the door and under that rear surround speaker):












They are on the same IR and do work together. This was with the Maestro remotes as well. The only way I can work them separately is at the wall switch itself (when I walk into the room).


So with the Harmony (or any remote), it is either all lights ON, or all lights OFF, or the specific scene (pre-set lighting) that I set (which could be both, or one or any combination of the two sets of lights).


As you can see, these switches are located on the back wall from where I sit. However, the signal bounces off my screen -- so I can point the Harmony One in front of me (tilted up slightly). In fact, it is better with the Harmony, than the actual Maestro remote -- where I had to point it over my shoulder at the back wall.


----------



## mikethewxguy

I really like the H1 as well...was a bit skeptical to say the least, as I have had numerous issues with the Harmony 1000 in the past. Was about to splurge $500+ on a Nevo Q50, but the H1 works great. I was a bit concerned about not having RF anymore, as I thought I absolutely needed it, but the H1 seems to have a great IR signal and will do just fine.


Worth every penny!


----------



## caesar1

My ONLY complaint about the Harmony 1 is the location of the "menu" hard button.


That button should be where the "guide" button is. The menu button is a little hard to reach by thumb, for a right hander. And the menu button is used for way more devices than the "guide" button.


I know I could switch the purpose of those buttons -- but I like to keep "menu" as "menu". Makes it easier for people who don't use the remote all the time.


Otherwise, its great!


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13425246
> 
> 
> would it be possible to make that single 'menu' function an activity?



Nah -- I don't need it like that. I'm just saying the button layout seems odd for the menu button only. I know they used all kinds of beta testers to design the button layout. But it seems odd that "menu" -- a very common button -- is in a harder to reach place than "guide".


Guide applies only to cable/sat boxes as far as I know. While menu applies to every component practically.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13425589
> 
> 
> Nah -- I don't need it like that. I'm just saying the button layout seems odd for the menu button only. I know they used all kinds of beta testers to design the button layout. But it seems odd that "menu" -- a very common button -- is in a harder to reach place than "guide".
> 
> 
> Guide applies only to cable/sat boxes as far as I know. While menu applies to every component practically.



I'm wondering if it's because the Harmony developers expected most functions that would need to be accessed through the menu would have a soft button in the device, and figured that the guide would be much more useful to be easily accessible.


----------



## MITS55

Amazon lowered its price on the Harmony one $10 today. Time for a rebate from Amazon!!


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13425589
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Guide applies only to cable/sat boxes as far as I know. While menu applies to every component practically.



I use "Guide" on my Sat STB probably 10 times a day. I use "Menu" maybe once every six months. Your mileage apparently does vary.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13425799
> 
> 
> I use "Guide" on my Sat STB probably 10 times a day. I use "Menu" maybe once every six months. Your mileage apparently does vary.



+1


----------



## Lee L

WHile we are whining about buttons. The one thing I wish they had is a List hard button. With DVRs in such use now it seesm like a usefull button considering they have almost every other hard button covered. It would be a little less problemmatich if we could selectour own button images for the screen as it would be easier to read with a larger font or colored button.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13425739
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it's because the Harmony developers expected most functions that would need to be accessed through the menu would have a soft button in the device, and figured that the guide would be much more useful to be easily accessible.



For blu-ray and DVD -- "menu" is a key button (takes you to the menu screen for the DVD/blu-ray). Actually its "pop-up" menu for blu-ray -- but I configured the "pop-up menu" button to be the hard "menu" button -- as its pretty much the same thing as the "menu" button for DVD. It just pops up over the movie -- instead of taking you out of the movie.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13425931
> 
> 
> WHile we are whining about buttons. The one thing I wish they had is a List hard button. With DVRs in such use now it seesm like a usefull button considering they have almost every other hard button covered. It would be a little less problemmatich if we could selectour own button images for the screen as it would be easier to read with a larger font or colored button.



The "list" and "my dvr" button on my system (comcast DVR) do the same thing. I just made a soft button for "my dvr".


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13425931
> 
> 
> WHile we are whining about buttons. The one thing I wish they had is a List hard button. ...



What function would a List button serve? I have a button called DVR that lists previously recorded shows. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Lighting Guy

 http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...&source=k54384 


Harmony one is $189 here.


----------



## AlexInvision

Just got mine 2 days ago. This remote is awsome.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13422315
> 
> 
> Started programming the remote. this thing ROCKS! just did the basic set up for the 6 activities i needed to include watch pvr which i renamed 'watch cable' (first tweek for the wife since she asked me what a pvr was). the lcd screen is going to take a little work to get used to and find the right sensitivity. sometimes i hit it and nothing happens other times i just brush it and i get 3 things going on that i didnt want. hehehehe. maybe i need to start wearing some wool. they needed two of the ir emitters located on the bottom so that when im looking at the screen hitting buttons i dont have to re-aim. but nothing is perfect.
> 
> 
> is the screen pressure sensitive like a button? or is it more of a static thing?
> 
> 
> this is some of the best money i ever spent. the remote can only get better with more tweeking and customization.



It's more of a static thing. On the remote, at the activities screen, select options and there's a screen sensitivity setting there. I ended up using medium, because I would sometimes just glance the screen and send commands.


----------



## tvmack

Ok gang got mine in today







Pretty easy setup, but I have a few questions.


1) My HD local channels have numbers like 2-1, 4-1, 5-2, 24-1.


Problem is the harmony doesnt recognize the (-) command from my original 58pz700u remote and wont let me use those channels (Its giving me the error: IR isnt recognized on my factory remote). Any idea how to get the harmony to accept the (-) for these channels since my origianl remote with TV doesnt have that option?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13431743
> 
> 
> Ok gang got mine in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty easy setup, but I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1) My HD local channels have numbers like 2-1, 4-1, 5-2, 24-1.
> 
> 
> Problem is the harmony doesnt recognize the (-) command from my original 58pz700u remote and wont let me use those channels (Its giving me the error: IR isnt recognized on my factory remote). Any idea how to get the harmony to accept the (-) for these channels since my origianl remote with TV doesnt have that option?



Are you using a notebook computer?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13433835
> 
> 
> Are you using a notebook computer?



Yes on the notebook. Followed up in TM Joe the original remote doesnt have the (-) or (.) format to "teach" the Harmony. Any ideas?


Maybe a harmony tech can upload that command to my online support and have me download it from there ?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13433983
> 
> 
> Yes on the notebook. Followed up in TM Joe the original remote doesnt have the (-) or (.) format to "teach" the Harmony. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Maybe a harmony tech can upload that command to my online support and have me download it from there ?



First there's a number of messages earlier in the thread about interference from notebooks while learning commands. Also as I said in PM it's crazy that a TV with an ATSC tuner doesn't have a dash or period separator. Call Panasonic.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13433983
> 
> 
> Yes on the notebook. Followed up in TM Joe the original remote doesnt have the (-) or (.) format to "teach" the Harmony. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Maybe a harmony tech can upload that command to my online support and have me download it from there ?




Oh, me, me! I know! (Actually, I learned the answer from earlier in this thread.)


It's not all that complicated, but there is a trick: you need to teach the remote the minus key (I have the 58/750U, by the way). Use the Learn Infrared command to add the "Prog-" key to your database. Just call it "-" (minus), point the original remote at the H1 and press the "Prog-" key.


Then, when you program in channels, the "-" key you taught it can be used thusly: "71-5" is one I use for instance.


Works like a champ once the H1 knows the IR code for the minus sign.


FWIW, I also had to teach the H1 the codes for the "Recall" and "ChannelPrev" buttons from the Panny remote. The Logitech database isn't 100% perfectly complete.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13434318
> 
> 
> Oh, me, me! I know! (Actually, I learned the answer from earlier in this thread.)
> 
> 
> It's not all that complicated, but there is a trick: you need to teach the remote the minus key (I have the 58/750U, by the way). Use the Learn Infrared command to add the "Prog-" key to your database. Just call it "-" (minus), point the original remote at the H1 and press the "Prog-" key.
> 
> 
> Then, when you program in channels, the "-" key you taught it can be used thusly: "71-5" is one I use for instance.
> 
> 
> Works like a champ once the H1 knows the IR code for the minus sign.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I also had to teach the H1 the codes for the "Recall" and "ChannelPrev" buttons from the Panny remote. The Logitech database isn't 100% perfectly complete.



Thanks Jim







That took all of two minutes, you wouldnt want to know how long I was working on that problem last night.



By the way do all of you keep your "ONE" charging all the time like the manual says? It seems that would wear down that lithium battery really quick.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13434700
> 
> 
> i figure i will be charging this like i charge my mouse. when the battery gets low ill just plop it in the charger. im on day 2 right now. im curious how much life i will get from a charge.



This is what im thinking as well.


How about this slideshow when in the charger it only runs for a couple seconds and shuts off? I thought the idea was it ran the whole time while it was in the charger?


Is there a setting I have to change, the max seems like 10 seconds for each picture I download into it?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13434749
> 
> 
> ...How about this slideshow when in the charger it only runs for a couple seconds and shuts off? I thought the idea was it ran the whole time while it was in the charger?



Nope, the idea is that it cycles through the slideshow once, then shuts off (goes into charging mode).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13434749
> 
> 
> ...Is there a setting I have to change, the max seems like 10 seconds for each picture I download into it?



This is normal behavior, and as far as I know this is not modifiable.


----------



## caesar1

So why do the instructions say to use MORE repeats (increase the number) to make the response faster.


And why does it say lower the number of repeats (less repeats) to make things slower?


Seems counter-intuitive.


Its seems that less repeats (0) would be faster than (5) repeats.


So why is it deemed to be the opposite.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13434854
> 
> 
> So why do the instructions say to use MORE repeats (increase the number) to make the response faster.
> 
> 
> And why does it say lower the number of repeats (less repeats) to make things slower?
> 
> 
> Seems counter-intuitive.
> 
> 
> Its seems that less repeats (0) would be faster than (5) repeats.
> 
> 
> So why is it deemed to be the opposite.



Oh, and to further confuse the issue. I do actually get FASTER performance when I set repeats to 0 for some of my devices. It was slower at 5. This is opposite the instructions.


So are the instructions wrong -- or are repeats just trial and error with every device?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13434700
> 
> 
> i figure i will be charging this like i charge my mouse. when the battery gets low ill just plop it in the charger. im on day 2 right now. im curious how much life i will get from a charge.



This is what I was doing initially, but someone posted a reply from a Logitech rep at the Logitech Forums who said that you should keep the remote charging when not in use because discharging it all the way and then charging it all the way back up can be more damaging than just keeping the unit trickle charged on the dock.


I'll see if I can locate that post.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flar* /forum/post/13126757
> 
> 
> The source I use for battery care information is the online Battery University. They have a page on Lithium batteries which gives some recommendations on charging them (towards the bottom of the page).
> 
> 
> Lithium batteries are not subject to memory effect and so aren't "harmed" by frequent charging. With respect to battery life the biggest problem with them is heat and deep discharge/recharge cycles generate higher heat for a longer time. So you are more likely to reduce their life by fewer deeper recharges than by more frequent top-off charges.
> 
> 
> They also have one practical concern, though, related to the electronics which they have to "learn" the limits of the battery. They need these electronics to prevent overcharging and over-draining and the electronics need to visit the ends of the charge spectrum every so often to recalibrate, so occasional deep discharges followed by a full recharge help maintain that calibration.
> 
> 
> My practice these days with Lithium batteries, as per their guidelines, is to leave them on a charger whenever I'm not using them and to do a full discharge/recharge cycle about once a month or so when it's convenient...



My bad...I guess it wasn't a post from the Logitech forum. But here is some info on charging Lithium batteries.


----------



## moonhawk

Lithium batteries in general do not have a "memory effect."


----------



## RadYOacTve

I found this part confusing too because it is opposite from what the Logitech help page states but what you state below is how mine has worked.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13435170
> 
> 
> Oh, and to further confuse the issue. I do actually get FASTER performance when I set repeats to 0 for some of my devices. It was slower at 5. This is opposite the instructions.
> 
> 
> So are the instructions wrong -- or are repeats just trial and error with every device?


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadbury8* /forum/post/13427924
> 
> 
> i need a button that says "dont touch anything since the wife is watching tv." i cant help but play. you know... new toy and all. hehehe. i interupted the wifes movie like 6 or 7 times with an oops the other night checking stuff out.
> 
> 
> how about it logitech? give me a button to shut off the ir.



To funny. My wife hates the Harmony One cause all I do is play with it while we are watching tv. I told her I am just testing it out and adjusting my settings. She is like enough already. I am like a kid with a new toy.


----------



## Fit2Run

Two Part question.


#1. Is there a quicker way to change my tv picture mode from Standard Mode to Movie mode when watching TV.


Currently have to do the following:


1. Choose activity "watch tv"

2. Choose Device

3. Choose Device name "Samsung TV"

4. Change pages until I see P.mode (picture mode)

5. Change Picture Mode from Standard to Movie.


#2 I assume if one my activities is Watch Blue Ray, I can set the remote to automatically change from Standard to Movie during the sequence. But How?


----------



## saintalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13436251
> 
> 
> Two Part question.
> 
> 
> #1. Is there a quicker way to change my tv picture mode from Standard Mode to Movie mode when watching TV.
> 
> 
> Currently have to do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Choose activity "watch tv"
> 
> 2. Choose Device
> 
> 3. Choose Device name "Samsung TV"
> 
> 4. Change pages until I see P.mode (picture mode)
> 
> 5. Change Picture Mode from Standard to Movie.
> 
> 
> #2 I assume if one my activities is Watch Blue Ray, I can set the remote to automatically change from Standard to Movie during the sequence. But How?



Add the Picture Mode command as an additional button in ACTIVITY mode it will then be available as a soft button, unless you have a spare hard button to map it to.


#2 In Activity tab>Settings>Review Settings>Yes but I want to... then keep following prompts until you get to the page where you can add a command at start up..


Alan


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13435932
> 
> 
> To funny. My wife hates the Harmony One cause all I do is play with it while we are watching tv. I told her I am just testing it out and adjusting my settings. She is like enough already. I am like a kid with a new toy.



We all are. Maybe she wants to play with it, or maybe you??


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13436891
> 
> 
> We all are. Maybe she wants to play with it, or maybe you??



LOL. This may be a little off color, but an old girlfriend always referred to my last universal remote as 'the dick'. As in "pass me the dick so I can watch 'What Not To Wear...'

,R


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13434683
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of two minutes, you wouldnt want to know how long I was working on that problem last night.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way do all of you keep your "ONE" charging all the time like the manual says? It seems that would wear down that lithium battery really quick.



Like Cadbury8, I pop it into the charger when the battery indicator gets low - I'm not a believer in keeping things in chargers all the time. Until I'm convinced otherwise, I think batteries are like muscles; they need to be flexed to continue operating at full capacity.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13437471
> 
> 
> Like Cadbury8, I pop it into the charger when the battery indicator gets low - I'm not a believer in keeping things in chargers all the time. Until I'm convinced otherwise, I think batteries are like muscles; they need to be flexed to continue operating at full capacity.



You are correct that they need to be flexed, but not once a week. In case you didn't see it, I'll copy-paste the explanation I got about why you should keep the remote in the charger:


Originally Posted by flar

The source I use for battery care information is the online Battery University. They have a page on Lithium batteries which gives some recommendations on charging them (towards the bottom of the page).

*Lithium batteries are not subject to memory effect and so aren't "harmed" by frequent charging.* With respect to battery life the biggest problem with them is heat and deep discharge/recharge cycles generate higher heat for a longer time. *So you are more likely to reduce their life by fewer deeper recharges than by more frequent top-off charges.*


They also have one practical concern, though, related to the electronics which they have to "learn" the limits of the battery. They need these electronics to prevent overcharging and over-draining and the electronics need to visit the ends of the charge spectrum every so often to recalibrate, *so occasional deep discharges followed by a full recharge help maintain that calibration.*


My practice these days with Lithium batteries, as per their guidelines, is to leave them on a charger whenever I'm not using them and to do a full discharge/recharge cycle about once a month or so when it's convenient...


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saintalan* /forum/post/13436572
> 
> 
> Add the Picture Mode command as an additional button in ACTIVITY mode it will then be available as a soft button, unless you have a spare hard button to map it to.
> 
> 
> #2 In Activity tab>Settings>Review Settings>Yes but I want to... then keep following prompts until you get to the page where you can add a command at start up..
> 
> 
> Alan



Thanks makes sense will make the adjustment tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## tvmack

How do you set the channels so it automatically hits "enter" after going to a "favorite"?


I read through the thread and know someone posted that a while back, but couldnt find it


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13438503
> 
> 
> How do you set the channels so it automatically hits "enter" after going to a "favorite"?
> 
> 
> I read through the thread and know someone posted that a while back, but couldnt find it



hmm found it and applied the settings, but channels dont seems to be inputing any faster in the TV. You know how when you put in a number and hit "enter" on your factory remote it goes right to the channel without having to wait on the TV? I was hoping it would do the same thing, but still seems like its "waiting" on the TV to go to the channel.


It did ask how does the remote know when you have finished entering a number I just left that blank should I change that setting?


Any suggestions?


----------



## bool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AustinJerry* /forum/post/13404950
> 
> 
> The SMS-1 is in the database.



What device is the Velodyne SMS-1 listed under? (Amp, AV switch, etc.) I haven't found it. You would think it would be under "other" since it's a sub calibrator.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Try looking under amplifier.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bool* /forum/post/13439004
> 
> 
> What device is the Velodyne SMS-1 listed under? (Amp, AV switch, etc.) I haven't found it. You would think it would be under "other" since it's a sub calibrator.


----------



## bool

For some reason the setup wasn't let me type in the model. I assumed it wasn't under amplifier because of that. Tried again and everything worked fine.


----------



## ccapozzoli

I just set up a Harmony one for a friend of mine. First time with it and its a real nice unit. I have already set up the basics for them (Cable,dvd,CD, etc)


One thing i was trying to figure out is this. I set up an activity to Play the Wii. It basically changes the tv input and shuts everything else off. I am using the tv speakers for the sound from teh Wii.


Now when I change activity back to cable, and BTW the cable is hooked up via HDMI, if the speakers are up, they are working against the HT Receiver. I need to figure out how to reduce the volume when they switch from the Wii to cable.


Cable is the only issue because of teh HDMI cable. I can shut off the speakers on the tv, but then there will be no sound for the Wii. I tried to shut off the audio via the cable box, but no luck.


I was thinking that if they play the Wii and then switch, have the Harmony reduce the tv volume. Is there a way to set this and have it run for say 5 seconds incase the volume is higher than normal.


----------



## Villanman

For Activities That only use TV Speakers, I just programed it to toggle the Speakers On and Off. Normally My TV speakers are off... But I do have a few Devices that only use the TV speakers and No Av recv. For those activities the Speakers turn on when using that activity, then turn off when I go to another activity that uses the AV receiver. It works very well.


----------



## blairy

Does the Harmony One use the same battery as the Harmony 880?


Thanks

blairy


----------



## ccapozzoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/13439839
> 
> 
> For Activities That only use TV Speakers, I just programed it to toggle the Speakers On and Off. Normally My TV speakers are off... But I do have a few Devices that only use the TV speakers and No Av recv. For those activities the Speakers turn on when using that activity, then turn off when I go to another activity that uses the AV receiver. It works very well.




How do you do that? Its a panasonic Plasma and you have to get into the menu to shut them off. Did you create a macro? Can the Harmony do Macro's like that?


Can you briefly outlay the procedures on how I can accomplish that? Thanks


----------



## bradandbree

I'm using the Harmony Remote Software, version 7.4.3.0, under Mac OS 10.4.8 (and also on a laptop running 10.4.11). When I update my One, it gets to the end and the status bar says 100% complete. But it never goes beyond "Step 3 of 4 Rebooting Harmony Remote" no matter how long I leave the remote connected. Clicking on "Show Status" I see the last line says "Finished". If I unplug my One, it has taken the updates, but I'm worried about terminating the process prematurely and messing something up. Is this a concern?

Thanks.


----------



## stash64

I just purchased the Harmony One after reading various reviews, including Cnet. In fact, I don't recall ever reading a negative review on a Harmony remote... so perhaps mine is the first. I HATE this remote and I plan to return it and eventually pick up a Home Theater Master MX-850.


I have been using an MX-500 for more than 5 years now and I thought it would be nice to get a universal remote that could be PC programmed rather than just manual programming. Was I wrong !!! The Harmony software is atrocious. The interface is dated and looks like something I would have used 10-15 years ago. I have yet to get a single device set up similar to what I have with my MX-500 and none of the activities work properly. Now, I would not be too upset about this if it was easy to go back into the Harmony software and customize/fix the devices and activities... but it is not.


As a for instance, the "activity" I set up to watch a DVD sets my TV (Sony A3000) to the correct HDMI2 input but it first powers the TV "on". Well, I always have the TV on prior to watching a movie. As a result, pressing this activity button turns my TV "off". When I try to customize the activity, it is not possible to change this action. Some actions can be removed, but not the first two actions which include turning the TV on and setting the input to HDMI2. I contacted Logitech and they had no solution for me.


Another example of the poor software/programming is the device set-up for my Sony A3000 television. The programming is obviously "generic" to cover many different Sony televisions. The TV device has *16 pages* of commands on the remote. There is a page or more of PIP commands, but my TV does NOT even have PIP. Out of the 16 pages of commands, I don't think there are even a dozen commands that actually function with my TV. The most critical commands and the ones I use the most (such as "options" and "input") do not exist on the 16 pages. After customizing and trying to delete all the non-functional commands and adding/learning new commands, I find that all the new commands are placed on pages 16, 17, and 18. There is no way (that I can see) to delete the first 15 pages so that all my new commands are on the first three pages. In order to move the new commands to the first three pages, I need to click little arrows and move one step at a time. To cover 15 pages, that is *90 arrow clicks* for each new command I added. No drag and drop ??? This would probably take an hour or two of tedious arrow clicking to move three pages of commands when I should just be able to delete each of the 15 blank pages with a single click.


It boggles me that I have never read a similar review to mine. I am not a novice computer user, nor am I a novice to universal remotes. So what am I missing here ??? Why are so many happy with their Harmony remotes ??? Personally, I would much rather continue with manual programming of my MX-500 than spend another hour trying to get the Harmony software to do what I want it to do.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13441881
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Harmony One after reading various reviews, including Cnet. In fact, I don't recall ever reading a negative review on a Harmony remote... so perhaps mine is the first. I HATE this remote and I plan to return it and eventually pick up a Home Theater Master MX-850.
> 
> 
> I have been using an MX-500 for more than 5 years now and I thought it would be nice to get a universal remote that could be PC programmed rather than just manual programming. Was I wrong !!! The Harmony software is atrocious. The interface is dated and looks like something I would have used 10-15 years ago. I have yet to get a single device set up similar to what I have with my MX-500 and none of the activities work properly. Now, I would not be too upset about this if it was easy to go back into the Harmony software and customize/fix the devices and activities... but it is not.
> 
> 
> As a for instance, the "activity" I set up to watch a DVD sets my TV (Sony A3000) to the correct HDMI2 input but it first powers the TV "on". Well, I always have the TV on prior to watching a movie. As a result, pressing this activity button turns my TV "off". When I try to customize the activity, it is not possible to change this action. Some actions can be removed, but not the first two actions which include turning the TV on and setting the input to HDMI2. I contacted Logitech and they had no solution for me.
> 
> 
> Another example of the poor software/programming is the device set-up for my Sony A3000 television. The programming is obviously "generic" to cover many different Sony televisions. The TV device has *16 pages* of commands on the remote. There is a page or more of PIP commands, but my TV does NOT even have PIP. Out of the 16 pages of commands, I don't think there are even a dozen commands that actually function with my TV. The most critical commands and the ones I use the most (such as "options" and "input") do not exist on the 16 pages. After customizing and trying to delete all the non-functional commands and adding/learning new commands, I find that all the new commands are placed on pages 16, 17, and 18. There is no way (that I can see) to delete the first 15 pages so that all my new commands are on the first three pages. In order to move the new commands to the first three pages, I need to click little arrows and move one step at a time. To cover 15 pages, that is *90 arrow clicks* for each new command I added. No drag and drop ??? This would probably take an hour or two of tedious arrow clicking to move three pages of commands when I should just be able to delete each of the 15 blank pages with a single click.
> 
> 
> It boggles me that I have never read a similar review to mine. I am not a novice computer user, nor am I a novice to universal remotes. So what am I missing here ??? Why are so many happy with their Harmony remotes ??? Personally, I would much rather continue with manual programming of my MX-500 than spend another hour trying to get the Harmony software to do what I want it to do.



Enjoy your MX and thanks for visiting. The Harmony is activity based, not macro based. When you understand that, or if you tried, it would have been easier. Obviously you have MX (HTM) programming down pat. It's not going to be easy for you to change. Thanks for the fish.


BTW the TV turning off during an activity says everything. You got it wrong.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13441972
> 
> 
> Enjoy your MX and thanks for visiting. The Harmony is activity based, not macro based...



Hi Joe,

Any comments or suggestions on Sean's issue with clicking the "up" or "down" arrows dozens of times? I've noticed this too, and although it's far from a deal-breaker, it is tedious.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I have an MX-950 and I have my H1 set up almost exactly like my MX-950. The MX-950 works a bit more seamlessly with my components but nothing I would notice on the H1 if I never had an MX-950 to begin with.


For your power problem, you need to check your power settings, there might be discrete codes for your tv and it seems that the H1 is firing of the toggle power command which is turning off your tv. Did Logitech support suggest this?


I'm not on the computer that I use to program my remote but I find it hard to believe you can't delete pages? I'll check tomorrow when I'm on that computer. If not, the only way would be to "move" them up.


For $250, this remote is an excellent value when compared to the $600+ that the MX-950 cost 3 years ago when it first came out.


Before you give up, ask here, there are a lot of people with Harmony remotes that might have a solution to your problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13441881
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Harmony One after reading various reviews, including Cnet. In fact, I don't recall ever reading a negative review on a Harmony remote... so perhaps mine is the first. I HATE this remote and I plan to return it and eventually pick up a Home Theater Master MX-850.
> 
> 
> I have been using an MX-500 for more than 5 years now and I thought it would be nice to get a universal remote that could be PC programmed rather than just manual programming. Was I wrong !!! The Harmony software is atrocious. The interface is dated and looks like something I would have used 10-15 years ago. I have yet to get a single device set up similar to what I have with my MX-500 and none of the activities work properly. Now, I would not be too upset about this if it was easy to go back into the Harmony software and customize/fix the devices and activities... but it is not.
> 
> 
> As a for instance, the "activity" I set up to watch a DVD sets my TV (Sony A3000) to the correct HDMI2 input but it first powers the TV "on". Well, I always have the TV on prior to watching a movie. As a result, pressing this activity button turns my TV "off". When I try to customize the activity, it is not possible to change this action. Some actions can be removed, but not the first two actions which include turning the TV on and setting the input to HDMI2. I contacted Logitech and they had no solution for me.
> 
> 
> Another example of the poor software/programming is the device set-up for my Sony A3000 television. The programming is obviously "generic" to cover many different Sony televisions. The TV device has *16 pages* of commands on the remote. There is a page or more of PIP commands, but my TV does NOT even have PIP. Out of the 16 pages of commands, I don't think there are even a dozen commands that actually function with my TV. The most critical commands and the ones I use the most (such as "options" and "input") do not exist on the 16 pages. After customizing and trying to delete all the non-functional commands and adding/learning new commands, I find that all the new commands are placed on pages 16, 17, and 18. There is no way (that I can see) to delete the first 15 pages so that all my new commands are on the first three pages. In order to move the new commands to the first three pages, I need to click little arrows and move one step at a time. To cover 15 pages, that is *90 arrow clicks* for each new command I added. No drag and drop ??? This would probably take an hour or two of tedious arrow clicking to move three pages of commands when I should just be able to delete each of the 15 blank pages with a single click.
> 
> 
> It boggles me that I have never read a similar review to mine. I am not a novice computer user, nor am I a novice to universal remotes. So what am I missing here ??? Why are so many happy with their Harmony remotes ??? Personally, I would much rather continue with manual programming of my MX-500 than spend another hour trying to get the Harmony software to do what I want it to do.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13441881
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As a for instance, the "activity" I set up to watch a DVD sets my TV (Sony A3000) to the correct HDMI2 input but it first powers the TV "on". Well, I always have the TV on prior to watching a movie. As a result, pressing this activity button turns my TV "off"...



Here's what I think is your problem: from this line, it seems like your TV is on before you press any activity button on the Harmony. The remote doesn't know that your TV is on unless you use the Harmony to turn it on via an activity, and it seems like the Harmony software is using a power toggle command. If you can get it to use discrete on-off commands, you should have no issue at all.


----------



## wr33

One of my devices was pretty new (been released only a week or 2) when i did the original setup, the database had ALMOST all of commands i needed, but i was having trouble configuring the multizone portion of my AVR. Tonight I was "tinkering" around with the software and added my AVR as a new device... it looks like they have updated the database since I now see an entirely new list of available buttons/remote commands- exactly what i need for the multizone stuff.


**Question** Is there a way to update an existing device with new database entries or do i have to start over building activities with the new (current/accurate) device? Im hoping there's is copy or update function since i've spent a lot of time re-labeling the buttons and building activities.


thanks in advace


----------



## twister9150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twister9150* /forum/post/13414082
> 
> 
> My 12yr old JVC reciever was just replaced buy an Onkyo 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the JVC, I had the Harmony turn my Sub up and down with the hard button (between the menu and info) with no trouble. On the 805, you have to hit "channel select" 3 times to get to sub and then level up and down. I tried this with a sequence and it works but every time you push it, it goes through all those steps. So is there a way to get around this and go straight to the sub level?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by squareeyes
> 
> twister,
> 
> my new jvc thx receiver requires several button pushes to adjust different sound levels. i created linked commands by 'teaching' a string of ir signals (button pushes) in the raw mode under the learn ir code section in the software. works like a charm now (much to the delight of my nextdoor neighbors).



Still having trouble with this one. It kinda works but not what I'm shooting for, when I push it up it still goes through the 3 steps and then turns the Sub up .5db


Am I not doing something right or is it just the Onkyo doesn't work like that? There is not any default "sub level up" or "sub level down" commands for the Onkyo when you go to customize the buttons but the JVC had some.


I guess I'll just to put a "CH SEL"(hit 3 times to get to Sub), "Level Up", and "Level Down" soft buttons instead of being able to hit the hard button and have the reciever know to go straight to the Sub up and down like before.


----------



## RocketmanNY

Like Stash64, I bought the H1 as an upgrade to my MX-500. The MX-500 is a great remote but is now a bit dated by not having computer linked programming. As I just upgraded all my components, many to new brands, it was time either to remember how I did all the programming for the MX-500 or buy a current generation remote.


My experience with the H1 has been quite positive. I considered the MX-850 but got the impression that URC does not want consumers to have it directly and focus the product to installers.


I have found with the H1 so far is that while the layout of the default buttons is something to be desired (seems the 'Additional Buttons' are all laid out alphabetically), after a while of manipulation, I am quite satisfied with the result. Initial setup took only about 30-60 minutes but to get where I am today, as with any programmable remote, took several trial and error days to get the layout and buttons how I like them - the MX-500 programming was no different. To do so, I created a spreadsheet for all the buttons, for devices, activities, sequences and favorite channels. Once I have everything laid out, programming took no time at all.


I basically deleted all the 'Additional Buttons' by hitting the trash can beside each command. I then rebuilt these button pages as I wanted with the display names that made better sense to me. A quite simple exercise but took a few hours to all work out. I too have found that some buttons in the database are either not applicable, not needed for my uses or are missing. However, I have found some missing commands by downloading databases for similar components from the same vendor.


It would be great to have complete and direct control of the macros and command sequences, and I agree that the software could use a bunch of tweaks, but all in all, the experience has been pretty good. It just takes time to figure out where everything is (the lack of a clear users manual is a bit of an issue). Also, this and the other forums at Remote Central and Logitech are filled with support and help if you are willing to work your way through everything.


Basically, the H1 may not be the 'be all to end all' but I think it is one of the better remotes at this price point out there. No remote is perfect and they all have their positives and negatives. I believe that Logitech is quite supportive of the user group and that software upgrades are on the way.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13441972
> 
> 
> Enjoy your MX and thanks for visiting. The Harmony is activity based, not macro based. When you understand that, or if you tried, it would have been easier. Obviously you have MX (HTM) programming down pat. It's not going to be easy for you to change. Thanks for the fish.
> 
> 
> BTW the TV turning off during an activity says everything. You got it wrong.



Activity based vs. macro based is just semantics. It is really no different. In both cases, it is setting up a series of commands to put your components in the proper mode for an activity. The difference is simply how it is done. I've already spent 5-6 frustrating hours working with the software, so I certainly have tried. I have a pretty good understanding of how it works and I know what I need to do, but the software provides no means (or at least no simple means) to do it.


I suspected that the "watch DVD" activity I created was going to shut off my TV. I tested it and it did turn off the TV. I went back to the software and found no means to change this part of the activity, and Logitech could not offer a solution either. So how is it that I got it wrong ? Shouldn't the software ask you if your TV is already on, or at least provide a relatively simple means of modifying the activity so that it doesn't toggle power to the TV or any other component that needs to be on and is already on ?


I think the fact that the software has a Laserdisc activity but no BluRay activity says a lot about how dated it is.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RocketmanNY* /forum/post/13442665
> 
> 
> It would be great to have complete and direct control of the macros and command sequences, and I agree that the software could use a bunch of tweaks, but all in all, the experience has been pretty good. It just takes time to figure out where everything is (the lack of a clear users manual is a bit of an issue). Also, this and the other forums at Remote Central and Logitech are filled with support and help if you are willing to work your way through everything.
> 
> 
> Basically, the H1 may not be the 'be all to end all' but I think it is one of the better remotes at this price point out there. No remote is perfect and they all have their positives and negatives. I believe that Logitech is quite supportive of the user group and that software upgrades are on the way.



Thank you for that explanation. It helped put things in perspective for me. I really expected the ability to program with the PC and Logitech software was going to make set-up of devices and macros/activities a whole lot easier than the tried and true manual process. I guess I simply had "false" expectations. Still, I do think there is a lot that Logitech could do with their software to simplify the whole process and make it a lot easier for their customers. I had a concept and expectation of how the software would work and it fell way short of that. Just simple Windows functionality like drag/drop or a right click menu would go a long way.


I think perhaps I will give it another day or two before I decide to return or keep the remote. The suggestions offered by others here may help. Such as finding the discrete code for turning on or off power, rather than just toggling power. Again, I did not expect that I would need to spend time on such things as searching out codes for certain functions. It seems I may need to go through all 16 pages of functions for my TV just to determine what each does, if anything. I thought the software would have the codes that are truly specific to my devices.


One question... When you rebuilt the pages of commands, did you find a way to delete blank pages ? As I mentioned, I now have 15 blank pages for my TV and I do not see any means to get rid of them.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13442386
> 
> 
> Here's what I think is your problem: from this line, it seems like your TV is on before you press any activity button on the Harmony. The remote doesn't know that your TV is on unless you use the Harmony to turn it on via an activity, and it seems like the Harmony software is using a power toggle command. If you can get it to use discrete on-off commands, you should have no issue at all.



Thanks... that makes sense. The remote is definitely sending a power toggle rather than a discrete on command. I think I will go back to Logitech support and ask them specifically if and how a discrete "on" command can be added to this activity. There was an advanced set-up question that asked if my original remote had a single power button or an "on" and "off" button. I gave the correct answer which was a single power button, but I think I may need to go back and give the wrong answer to fool the remote into sending the discrete power "on" command ?


When a device is first set-up with the software, does Logitech provide a number of discrete commands that are not necessarily available on the original remote ? And if so, are these discrete commands hard wired and not erased even if I go back and delete commands on the device command pages ? I ask the question because I really don't want to have 16 pages of commands (for my Sony tv for instance) but I can see where some of these commands (if functional) may be needed for activity programming.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13442208
> 
> 
> I have an MX-950 and I have my H1 set up almost exactly like my MX-950. The MX-950 works a bit more seamlessly with my components but nothing I would notice on the H1 if I never had an MX-950 to begin with.
> 
> 
> For your power problem, you need to check your power settings, there might be discrete codes for your tv and it seems that the H1 is firing of the toggle power command which is turning off your tv. Did Logitech support suggest this?
> 
> 
> I'm not on the computer that I use to program my remote but I find it hard to believe you can't delete pages? I'll check tomorrow when I'm on that computer. If not, the only way would be to "move" them up.
> 
> 
> For $250, this remote is an excellent value when compared to the $600+ that the MX-950 cost 3 years ago when it first came out.
> 
> 
> Before you give up, ask here, there are a lot of people with Harmony remotes that might have a solution to your problem.



Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Please do let me know if you find a way to delete pages. Given that I have added about 15 commands and I need to move each up 90 rows, that will be a very tedious 1350 mouse clicks plus some up scrolling every so often. Not what I really want to do this weekend.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13438647
> 
> 
> hmm found it and applied the settings, but channels dont seems to be inputing any faster in the TV. You know how when you put in a number and hit "enter" on your factory remote it goes right to the channel without having to wait on the TV? I was hoping it would do the same thing, but still seems like its "waiting" on the TV to go to the channel.
> 
> 
> It did ask how does the remote know when you have finished entering a number I just left that blank should I change that setting?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Wanted to bump this back up today and see if anyone had an idea.


Is there a way to set the Harmony up so after entering the channel number it acts just like hitting "enter" on your factory remote and goes right to the channel instead of waiting on the TV? (I have already set it to ""enter" after inputing number" but that didnt seem to change anything.)


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13443107
> 
> 
> Wanted to bump this back up today and see if anyone had an idea.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to set the Harmony up so after entering the channel number it acts just like hitting "enter" on your factory remote and goes right to the channel instead of waiting on the TV? (I have already set it to ""enter" after inputing number" but that didnt seem to change anything.)



tvmack,


There is a place where you can specify that number selections end with 'enter'. It looks like you found that screen in the software and you have selected that option.


If you are hitting enter after the number and the tuner is still waiting, then I would double check the IR command mapped to that button. I noticed on my SA 8300 HD box that the Harmony database command for 'enter' was incorrect and I had to learn the command from the original remote.


Also, a side note. An industrious forum member- I don't remember who- actually timed the difference between using the 'favorites' by entering the channel number+enter vs. leading with 0(s) before the channel number. The winner was leading with 0(s). Using that method and reducing the number of repeats has made my channel changing lightning fast.

I hope that answers your question.

,R


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13441881
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Harmony One after reading various reviews, including Cnet. In fact, I don't recall ever reading a negative review on a Harmony remote... so perhaps mine is the first. I HATE this remote and I plan to return it and eventually pick up a Home Theater Master MX-850.
> 
> 
> I have been using an MX-500 for more than 5 years now and I thought it would be nice to get a universal remote that could be PC programmed rather than just manual programming. Was I wrong !!! The Harmony software is atrocious. The interface is dated and looks like something I would have used 10-15 years ago. I have yet to get a single device set up similar to what I have with my MX-500 and none of the activities work properly. Now, I would not be too upset about this if it was easy to go back into the Harmony software and customize/fix the devices and activities... but it is not.
> 
> 
> As a for instance, the "activity" I set up to watch a DVD sets my TV (Sony A3000) to the correct HDMI2 input but it first powers the TV "on". Well, I always have the TV on prior to watching a movie. As a result, pressing this activity button turns my TV "off". When I try to customize the activity, it is not possible to change this action. Some actions can be removed, but not the first two actions which include turning the TV on and setting the input to HDMI2. I contacted Logitech and they had no solution for me.
> 
> 
> Another example of the poor software/programming is the device set-up for my Sony A3000 television. The programming is obviously "generic" to cover many different Sony televisions. The TV device has *16 pages* of commands on the remote. There is a page or more of PIP commands, but my TV does NOT even have PIP. Out of the 16 pages of commands, I don't think there are even a dozen commands that actually function with my TV. The most critical commands and the ones I use the most (such as "options" and "input") do not exist on the 16 pages. After customizing and trying to delete all the non-functional commands and adding/learning new commands, I find that all the new commands are placed on pages 16, 17, and 18. There is no way (that I can see) to delete the first 15 pages so that all my new commands are on the first three pages. In order to move the new commands to the first three pages, I need to click little arrows and move one step at a time. To cover 15 pages, that is *90 arrow clicks* for each new command I added. No drag and drop ??? This would probably take an hour or two of tedious arrow clicking to move three pages of commands when I should just be able to delete each of the 15 blank pages with a single click.
> 
> 
> It boggles me that I have never read a similar review to mine. I am not a novice computer user, nor am I a novice to universal remotes. So what am I missing here ??? Why are so many happy with their Harmony remotes ??? Personally, I would much rather continue with manual programming of my MX-500 than spend another hour trying to get the Harmony software to do what I want it to do.



Couple of things you should be aware of.


You are not using the remote as intended. You should rarely if ever use the device commands. If there is something you need to use, put it on the activity (or activities) related to that device. That way you don't scroll through pages of device commands. You can add any command you need to an easily accessible location (either soft or hard button) on a related activity.


The device commands are there to test functionality and for occassionally accessing rarely used commands.


Also, once the commands are learned/added to the Harmony database/remote, you could delete it from the last device page and manually add it to the first page. (after making room on the first page by deleting another command).


You don't need to use the arrows to move it up 15 pages. Just type it in, and pick it from the drop down list. Once the remote learns the command, its on the drop down list. So don't move it, just add it manually to the first page.


As far as your power on/off issue -- there is likely a discrete "on" command. Use the discrete "on" -- not the power toggle, for your movie activity. A discrete "on" will not do anything if the TV is already on.


I think your unhappiness is simply due to not understanding how the software is supposed to be used.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13442838
> 
> 
> When a device is first set-up with the software, does Logitech provide a number of discrete commands that are not necessarily available on the original remote ? And if so, are these discrete commands hard wired and not erased even if I go back and delete commands on the device command pages ? I ask the question because I really don't want to have 16 pages of commands (for my Sony tv for instance) but I can see where some of these commands (if functional) may be needed for activity programming.



You would know the answers to these questions and you would know there is an option to leave a device on when changing Activities if you had taken some time to learn a little about the software first. You are probably best off deleting a device like the Sony, re-adding it and getting everything working. Move commands to the top and all re-arranging is best left as the last thing to do and why delete commands at all? With an Activity based remote device command pages are rarely accessed. And any such device command you do use can easily be added to the Activity touch screen.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13442012
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 
> Any comments or suggestions on Sean's issue with clicking the "up" or "down" arrows dozens of times? I've noticed this too, and although it's far from a deal-breaker, it is tedious.



Yes. Once a command is learned, you don't need to move it up from the bottom of the list manually.


Just type it in on the first page (after clearing space -- by deleting a command you don't use -- or one you will add manually to the last page).


Once a command is learned, its in the drop down list. So make a blank space on the first page, type the label you want for the soft button, then choose from the drop down list. Bam. Your command is on the first page.


The one you deleted can be re-added to the last page if you want it still.


That being said, when you move something from the bottom of the first page it shouldn't move the first one up from the second page -- it should move the entire list down one -- bump everything down on all pages.


----------



## ccapozzoli

I have been using Harmony ever since the first generation model that came out. Want to talk about ugly software, however it did do its job. I just set up a H1 for a friend of mine and with the existing components they had, I was able to set up the activilites within an hour and have everything running smooth.


I have not drilled into additional customizing of the H1 yet, but for the ones that are using it, its a HUGE step from what they were doing. They basically gave up of watching DVD's, etc because they did not know how to turn anything on and off.


The previous guy who installed all the gear was a butcher, so at least I got them back to using there toys!!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli* /forum/post/13443408
> 
> 
> ...Want to talk about ugly software, however it did do its job...




I've seen a couple references to the software being inept or ugly. Are you guys referring to the "web-based software" ( http://www.members.harmonyremote.com ) or the installed interface on your PC?


I agree the web-based software seems dated, but I assume it's that way to accommodate different browsers and versions of Windows. The PC based software, in my opinion, is actually pretty nice. I don't understand what the complaint is?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13441972
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> BTW the TV turning off during an activity says everything. You got it wrong.



Exactly!


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13442740
> 
> 
> ... Shouldn't the software ask you if your TV is already on, or at least provide a relatively simple means of modifying the activity so that it doesn't toggle power to the TV or any other component that needs to be on and is already on ? ...



It does. For example it knows my DVR is on and will always be on. The remote never turns it off or on and you had the same option with the TV.


----------



## jlschmidt

I was going to order the One from ecost, but I am curious if Logitech honors the warranty if purchased from ecost. From the terms and conditions it seems like they will, but I am unsure. Ecost isn't listed as an online vendor on Logitech's website. Several people have ordered from them already & have received their's, but I just want to make sure I don't end up with a used product or a product with a voided warranty. Also, I wonder why they have the One at two different prices & show different mfg part #s? Sorry, I don't have enough posts to include the links.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13443597
> 
> 
> It does. For example it knows my DVR is on and will always be on. The remote never turns it off or on and you had the same option with the TV.



"Option" being the key word. Again, it's a matter of taking a little time to learn the software.


BTW, I probably have a device with "16 pages" of commands too. I could not care less. Add any commands you may need from them to the Activity hard buttons or screen Commands and you never need anything from those pages or care where the commands are on them. No need to go moving them all around on those pages.


----------



## ccapozzoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlschmidt* /forum/post/13443856
> 
> 
> I was going to order the One from ecost, but I am curious if Logitech honors the warranty if purchased from ecost. From the terms and conditions it seems like they will, but I am unsure. Ecost isn't listed as an online vendor on Logitech's website. Several people have ordered from them already & have received their's, but I just want to make sure I don't end up with a used product or a product with a voided warranty. Also, I wonder why they have the One at two different prices & show different mfg part #s? Sorry, I don't have enough posts to include the links.



I have ordered $1,000 plus video scaler form them, along with other equipment over the years and everything has been fine with the purchases. One thing I do not like about them is the Handling fee they put in the deal. Thats a cheap way of getting more money for a product they are listing less than anyone else.


Still the overall cost is still less than other website. You should be fine purchasing from them


----------



## jlschmidt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli* /forum/post/13443911
> 
> 
> I have ordered $1,000 plus video scaler form them, along with other equipment over the years and everything has been fine with the purchases. One thing I do not like about them is the Handling fee they put in the deal. Thats a cheap way of getting more money for a product they are listing less than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Still the overall cost is still less than other website. You should be fine purchasing from them



Thanks, that put my mind at ease. I just ordered it. Now I should probably buy a TV to control.


----------



## horizuns

Is there any way to get hard copy printouts of the button assignments (hard & soft) for activities & devices? This would be a big help in customizing the H1 as

all the editing could be done offline on paper then online for the update.


Screen prints are very limited & time consuming & manually copying the

assignments to a spreadsheet is error prone & laborious.


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli* /forum/post/13440199
> 
> 
> How do you do that? Its a panasonic Plasma and you have to get into the menu to shut them off. Did you create a macro? Can the Harmony do Macro's like that?
> 
> 
> Can you briefly outlay the procedures on how I can accomplish that? Thanks




When you set up the activity, at the end they ask you if the activity is set up correctly, Choose the option that yes it is set up correctly but you want more control. Then it will briefly run through what you already set up again. You will eventually come to a screen where it shows your devices "start action" and "Leave action". There I "Add action for" my television to "Send Speaker toggle command" to the TV on both the Start and Leave actions. The 'speaker toggle"command was already in the Harmony softwares list of command choices for my particular TV.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13443350
> 
> 
> The device commands are there to test functionality and for occassionally accessing rarely used commands.
> 
> 
> Also, once the commands are learned/added to the Harmony database/remote, you could delete it from the last device page and manually add it to the first page. (after making room on the first page by deleting another command).
> 
> 
> You don't need to use the arrows to move it up 15 pages. Just type it in, and pick it from the drop down list. Once the remote learns the command, its on the drop down list. So don't move it, just add it manually to the first page.
> 
> 
> As far as your power on/off issue -- there is likely a discrete "on" command. Use the discrete "on" -- not the power toggle, for your movie activity. A discrete "on" will not do anything if the TV is already on.
> 
> 
> I think your unhappiness is simply due to not understanding how the software is supposed to be used.



Thank you... I think these tips will help a bunch. But I also still think the software could be much more user friendly and modern.


As for the device commands, I do still need the TV (at the very least) to be set up correctly because I run my own calibrations and need to access almost every part of the user menu. That is not something I would want to try to do with activities.


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13443597
> 
> 
> It does. For example it knows my DVR is on and will always be on. The remote never turns it off or on and you had the same option with the TV.



So where is this option in the software ? Logitech wasn't able to tell me. I do recall seeing something in the software asking if a device is always "on", but none of my components are always on... that would be wasteful. It just happens that my TV is normally turned on an hour or two before watching a movie. Perhaps the software considers "always on" as being on prior to hitting an activity button ?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13444822
> 
> 
> 
> As for the device commands, I do still need the TV (at the very least) to be set up correctly because I run my own calibrations and need to access almost every part of the user menu. That is not something I would want to try to do with activities.



Agreed -- but dont' forget that usually all you need for most devices is the "menu", the up/down; left/right and/or setup commands to work for any device to get to all of the possible screens. And that will then take you to every thing you could possibly need for calibration or whatever on any device.


So even if many of the individual buttons under devices for your TV aren't in a good place or don't apply to your TV -- as long as menu and the movement keys are mapped to the menu and arrow hard buttons or setup is mapped to something (or an LCD button) -- that's generally enough for the times you need to dig deep into screens on most devices.


For instance, on my projector, to get to all the color modes, contrast, brightness, skin tone (you name it for calibration), all I really need is menu and movement keys. So as soon as I hit devices and then choose projector, the menu button (hard button) on the Harmony works to bring up my projector menu. From there I can go anywhere in the projector's many screens and sub-screens that I want, just using the movement keys.


While it may be quicker if there was a single button mapped to color modes or contrast, etc. -- when you are calibrating or doing similar stuff like that -- super fast access to each sub menu, isn't necessariliy a big issue.


So what the LCD buttons say for my projector device (under devices) doesn't really matter at that point.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13444878
> 
> 
> So where is this option in the software ? Logitech wasn't able to tell me. I do recall seeing something in the software asking if a device is always "on", but none of my components are always on... that would be wasteful. It just happens that my TV is normally turned on an hour or two before watching a movie. Perhaps the software considers "always on" as being on prior to hitting an activity button ?



DVR's are usually left on. Its under adjust power settings for each device. But for your TV -- tell it (under settings for your TV device, "adjust power settings") that you have separate buttons for power on and power off on the remote (even if you really don't). Then say you don't have the original remote, but you know the commands. Then look for "power on" and "power off" in the list of commands. If it only has "power toggle" -- then you don't have that choice unfortunately.


But discrete power on and power off is always better than "power toggle" and will fix your issue.


If your TV is turned on by an activity, then you use another activity when watching a movie, it should NOT power toggle, even if that is your only choice. The remote would know you already turned it on via the earlier activity.


So make sure you do not turn on the TV manually.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13444878
> 
> 
> So where is this option in the software ? Logitech wasn't able to tell me. I do recall seeing something in the software asking if a device is always "on", but none of my components are always on... that would be wasteful. It just happens that my TV is normally turned on an hour or two before watching a movie. Perhaps the software considers "always on" as being on prior to hitting an activity button ?



Can't quite understand why you need this.


You say your TV is on for a couple of hours before watching a DVD. How are you switching the TV on? You should have a watch TV activity setup which would have switched the TV on for you and the remote would then know it's on.


The whole point of the harmony remotes is that you set up an activity for everything you do and then the remote can handle the state of all devices used in each activity.


When you start all devices will be off. You choose the activity you want to do (E.g. watch TV) and this will switch the TV on and make sure it's on the right input for watching TV. All the buttons will then be mapped for watching TV. You then want to watch a DVD so you press the Watch DVD activity and the remote will change the input to the right one and power on the DVD player, all buttons are now mapped for watching a DVD. Pressing the power button will then power off all devices in the current activity when you are done.


If you come to it and want to watch a DVD without watching TV first, press the Watch DVD activity and it knows to power on the TV first, then switches to the right input, then powers on the DVD.


It sounds like you are controlling your TV by using the TV device and then using the watch DVD activity like you would a macro on your old remote.


You need to either make everything an activity in which case the H1 will work brilliantly (you just need to get into the activity way of thinking). Or completely ignore activities and just use devices switching between them when you need to. This would be missing out on the main reason most others buy and love harmony remotes.


Mixing using devices and activities will only lead to the problems you are having.


If you want to post what devices you have I'm sure others will help suggesting the activities and settings that will get the best out of this remote.


Phil


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13444878
> 
> 
> ...Perhaps the software considers "always on" as being on prior to hitting an activity button ?



Ya think?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13443144
> 
> 
> tvmack,
> 
> 
> There is a place where you can specify that number selections end with 'enter'. It looks like you found that screen in the software and you have selected that option.
> 
> 
> If you are hitting enter after the number and the tuner is still waiting, then I would double check the IR command mapped to that button. I noticed on my SA 8300 HD box that the Harmony database command for 'enter' was incorrect and I had to learn the command from the original remote.
> 
> 
> Also, a side note. An industrious forum member- I don't remember who- actually timed the difference between using the 'favorites' by entering the channel number+enter vs. leading with 0(s) before the channel number. The winner was leading with 0(s). Using that method and reducing the number of repeats has made my channel changing lightning fast.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.
> 
> ,R



Thanks for the info.


I thought when I slected "enter" after channel numbers in the software the harmony would autiomatically "enter" that command for me so it could go to the channels quicker? One item I did leave blank in the software is how the remote recognizes the number has been entered maybe that is the problem. What should I have that option set to?


----------



## tripleM

Question: my 'Watch HDDVD' activity

1) Ejects the disc tray to turn on the HD DVD player(HDP)

2) Turns on the TV & AVR.

3) Once I finish playing the movie, the activity keeps the HDP on as instructed - awaits my manual power off. Which usually occurs in the 'Device' menu & using 1 of the power buttons (toggle or discrete off) for the HDP.


Having only done this once, I noticed that next time I used this activity, I had to use the 'Help' button to wake up the HDP.


Should this be happening?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13446466
> 
> 
> Question: my 'Watch HDDVD' activity
> 
> 1) Ejects the disc tray to turn on the HD DVD player(HDP)
> 
> 2) Turns on the TV & AVR.
> 
> 3) Once I finish playing the movie, the activity keeps the HDP on as instructed - awaits my manual power off. Which usually occurs in the 'Device' menu & using 1 of the power buttons (toggle or discrete off) for the HDP.
> 
> 
> Having only done this once, I noticed that next time I used this activity, I had to use the 'Help' button to wake up the HDP.
> 
> 
> Should this be happening?



You shouldn't use the power off buttons in device mode as the standard method to power off the HDP. If you want everything (including your display) off that you started via an activity, just use the off button on the upper left of the remote. If you don't want to shut down everything, but want to go to another activity and just shut off the HDP -- set the other activities to turn off un-used devices.


Or you can also issue a discrete power off command to the HDP when leaving that activity.


You could also issue a discrete power on to the HDP AND also the eject button, when you start the activity.


Lots of ways around this, but the primary lesson is do not power on or off in device mode. Use either activities or the off button on the Harmony.


Now sometimes I do power off in device mode or manually, as I forgot to eject the DVD after shutting everything down. But my activities all have discrete On commands. So no matter what, when I start an activity, it sends an On command. So the device will always start whether I power toggled off manually or in device mode.


Discrete Off and On is your friend.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13446812
> 
> 
> You shouldn't use the power off buttons in device mode as the standard method to power off the HDP. If you want everything (including your display) off that you started via an activity, just use the off button on the upper left of the remote. If you don't want to shut down everything, but want to go to another activity and just shut off the HDP -- set the other activities to turn off un-used devices.



Agreed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13446812
> 
> 
> Or you can also issue a discrete power off command to the HDP when leaving that activity.



Not sure I understand here. My purpose for leaving the HDP on in the first place is to eject the disc & possibly watch another disc AFTER i flip to ESPN to get some scores.


If I had flip to another activity, it seems that it would turn off un-used devices such as the HDP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13446812
> 
> 
> Now sometimes I do power off in device mode or manually, as I forgot to eject the DVD after shutting everything down. But my activities all have discrete On commands. So no matter what, when I start an activity, it sends an On command. So the device will always start whether I power toggled off manually or in device mode.



Not sure what you mean here in relation to my example. But at the end of the day, how would you stop things from prematurely shutting off when flipping to different activities? & ENSURING that they act normally upon powering up in the next session?


----------



## stash64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13444974
> 
> 
> DVR's are usually left on. Its under adjust power settings for each device. But for your TV -- tell it (under settings for your TV device, "adjust power settings") that you have separate buttons for power on and power off on the remote (even if you really don't). Then say you don't have the original remote, but you know the commands. Then look for "power on" and "power off" in the list of commands. If it only has "power toggle" -- then you don't have that choice unfortunately.
> 
> 
> But discrete power on and power off is always better than "power toggle" and will fix your issue.
> 
> 
> If your TV is turned on by an activity, then you use another activity when watching a movie, it should NOT power toggle, even if that is your only choice. The remote would know you already turned it on via the earlier activity.
> 
> 
> So make sure you do not turn on the TV manually.



Thank you, thank you !!! You answered the exact questions I was coming back to ask, even down to your explanation of the remote knowing current status based on recent activities used.


As for the power commands, I suspected I might have to lie to the software. And fortunately I discovered that discrete commands for "power on" and "power off" are available as additional buttons. I've got it set up correctly now and I will give the "watch DVD" activity another shot tonight, with fingers crossed. Given that I have a lamp powered rear projection TV, it is not a good thing to be experimenting if the TV gets shut down and has to be powered on repeatedly until the activity gets sorted out.


I appreciate all the help from everyone. I probably should not have gotten so upset with the software. I was tired and have had some bad luck with electronics recently.


Not to belabor the point, but I still think the software could be vastly improved. I hit another point of frustration after spending an hour setting up the device buttons for my TV. I hit DONE after I got all the new commands added on the first three pages and the rest of the default commands moved to the following pages. The software said my log in had timed out. After logging back in I discovered all my work was gone. Why would Logitech force us to hit DONE every 5 minutes when setting up the software ? If it is a matter of being connected to their server and limited server resources, why can't the adjustments be saved locally and then only access the server when saving ? This just slows down the whole process and makes me feel like I need to have a timer sitting next to me when working the software.


Has anyone on this forum ever started a software improvement or wish list thread that could be forwarded to Logitech ? I've used the software for only a day and a half, and I think I could come up with a dozen improvements. I think Logitech might pay attention if they saw these suggestions were coming from an AVS forum.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13447155
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand here. My purpose for leaving the HDP on in the first place is to eject the disc & possibly watch another disc AFTER i flip to ESPN to get some scores.
> 
> 
> If I had flip to another activity, it seems that it would turn off un-used devices such as the HDP.



Okay, I see what you are trying to do. I flip back and forth from TV to blu-ray too. So I just make sure that my "watch TV" activity does not turn off un-used devices.


So when I switch from blu-ray to "watch tv" -- my blu-ray player stays on. Then when I switch back to "watch blu-ray" only inputs change -- blu-ray and tv and receiver all stay powered on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13447155
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean here in relation to my example. But at the end of the day, how would you stop things from prematurely shutting off when flipping to different activities? & ENSURING that they act normally upon powering up in the next session?



To ensure that things power up normally on your next session, do not power anything on or off manually (by hand) or via the devices screen on the Harmony. Harmony can only track the power on/offs if you do it by activity.


If you power something on via an activity, if will power off either when you hit the off button on the harmony remote (upper left) -- which shuts down everything powered on via an activity; OR, it will power off when you switch to other activities AND its an unused device in that activity, but ONLY IF you program your activities to do so (look under options for each activity).


Finally, you can avoid most problems with power on/off even should someone manually power on/off a device; if you use discrete power commands -- rather than power toggles.


In other words, even though your remote for your DVD player may only have a power toggle button (one button that you push for both on and off) -- the database for your device may actualy have separate (i.e, discrete) power On and power Off buttons.


If you send a power On discrete command, and the device is already On, nothing happens. So it can't hurt to use discrete On, to always power On stuff in an activity. Likewise, if the device is Off, a discrete On will always turn it back On, no matter what.


But if you use power toggle commands instead of discrete, the Harmony remote may get out of synch (if you don't use activities to power on) and send a power toggle command, when it should not.


So to avoid all power on/off issues, see if you can use discrete on / off demands -- when setting power options for each device.


You may have to "lie" to the software and say that your remote has separate buttons for "on" and "off". Then "lie" again and say you don't have the original remote, but you know the commands. Then choose, if available, the discrete power on and power off commands for your device.


----------



## yngdiego

Does anyone know of a single outlet IR controlled switch that I can use for my plasma bias lighting? I don't want a wall outlet, but something that can plug into a power strip and just control one low-amperage device.


I want something cheap..doesn't need to be X10 or any fancy features. Just a simple on/off via IR is all I need for a single outlet.


Thanks!


----------



## tgw13

Hi All. Well I finally plunked down the cash for the One and I think it is awesome. Glad I didnt get the 880 or 890 earlier, the design of the One is so much better.


I do have a couple of questions, if anyone is game.


First, is there any way to choose the first page that comes up after choosing an activity? For example, when I choose "watch tv" the first page that comes up after the switching is complete is the Commands page. I'd really like for the Favorites page to come up first in this instance. I am guessing that it cannot be changed but worth asking.


Also, I have seen a few posts about not letting devices turn off when you flip to a new activity. I have been all around the setup but cannot find where to stop the "turn off unused components" command.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13448211
> 
> 
> Okay, I see what you are trying to do. I flip back and forth from TV to blu-ray too. So I just make sure that my "watch TV" activity does not turn off un-used devices.
> 
> 
> So when I switch from blu-ray to "watch tv" -- my blu-ray player stays on. Then when I switch back to "watch blu-ray" only inputs change -- blu-ray and tv and receiver all stay powered on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ensure that things power up normally on your next session, do not power anything on or off manually (by hand) or via the devices screen on the Harmony. Harmony can only track the power on/offs if you do it by activity.



Thanks! I read your detailed comments thoroughly & basically ensure that the activities left each of the components on until I turned them off WITHIN their indv. activities or when I actually finished ALL activities for the evening.


Really the only quirk is when I want to watch the TV without the AVR stereo sound - I have to manually mute the stereo. I'm sure I can program a sequence whereby the stereo gets muted. But I'll save that for another day.


Thanks again for your detailed insights!


----------



## tripleM

I couldn't find this searching: how can you tell the H1 to tier delay the powering on of each component?


In other words, I don't want a large power surge with 3 components powering up @ the same time in an activity like 'Watching DVD'.

Therefore, I would like the DVD to power on.

Then 5 seconds later the AVR powers on.

Another 5 seconds & then the TV powers on.


I tried device power settings for each of the TV & DVD & AVR by increasing the Power On Delays to 5k-10k. But it seems to keep powering up all 3 components within milliseconds of each other.


Should i be using any other delay settings? Any insights would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## stash64

After some much appreciated help here (and some chastising as well) and nearly 10 hours struggling with the software to set up devices and activities, the "watch DVD" activity did finally NOT turn off my TV. BUT... it also did NOT do a number of things it was suppose to do related to the TV and my receiver.


As one example, the activity was suppose to set my TV to the correct HDMI input, but fell well short. I double checked and the software does have the correct input sequence for my TV. Given that this function was part of the automated set-up process for the activity, it is a flaw in the software... though I know some here may want to argue otherwise. Anyway, I believe the flaw lies in the fact that the device commands are generic for Sony TVs and not specific to my particular TV. (If it was specific, there would not have been any PIP commands). I did try the HELP button on the remote, but this failed miserably as well. The HELP button kept bringing up the Input screen on the same exact (wrong) input. It was apparent that HELP was sending out a single "input" toggle. Well, the problem is that with my TV a single input toggle simply brings up the input menu at the current input. It takes a second "input" toggle to move to the next input. If the device functions had been specific to my TV, HELP may have worked in this case or probably would not have been needed in the first place.


A second failure was in not toggling off the TV speaker. Again, I can only attribute this to the fact that the generic speaker toggle function did not apply to my particular Sony TV.


I think I know enough about how the software and remote functions now that I could probably resolve these problems with another hour or two of work. But I decided I am not going to do that. I made this purchase because I thought it would save time when I needed to integrate a new piece of equipment. It is in fact much more labor intensive than simply learning commands and stepping through macros on my MX-500. The Harmony remote itself is nice and I like that it is rechargable, turns on when picked up, has a nice form, and neat graphics/display... but none of this is worth all the extra programming hassle and bugs. I imagine many hear actually like the challenge of customizing and tweaking this remote. I do not. As I get older, time gets too valuable. I wish I had this time back now to spend with my dog or just simply reading.


And a final thanks to those who genuinely tried to help and did not offer snide comments or one of these







. I will be moving on to other parts of the forum.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgw13* /forum/post/13448673
> 
> 
> Hi All. Well I finally plunked down the cash for the One and I think it is awesome. Glad I didnt get the 880 or 890 earlier, the design of the One is so much better.
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of questions, if anyone is game.
> 
> 
> First, is there any way to choose the first page that comes up after choosing an activity? For example, when I choose "watch tv" the first page that comes up after the switching is complete is the Commands page. I'd really like for the Favorites page to come up first in this instance. I am guessing that it cannot be changed but worth asking.
> 
> 
> Also, I have seen a few posts about not letting devices turn off when you flip to a new activity. I have been all around the setup but cannot find where to stop the "turn off unused components" command.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Under "Activity options" for the Activity in question there is an option to "Turn off unused devices". Set this to "Leave On".


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13438647
> 
> 
> hmm found it and applied the settings, but channels dont seems to be inputing any faster in the TV. You know how when you put in a number and hit "enter" on your factory remote it goes right to the channel without having to wait on the TV? I was hoping it would do the same thing, but still seems like its "waiting" on the TV to go to the channel.



I found that the channel numbers will input quicker - esp. for those QAM stations - when the Inter-Device Delay in "Adjust the delays (speed settings)" under Device>Settings is set to 100.


Strange cause I thought the Inter-Device Delay was between different components.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgw13* /forum/post/13448673
> 
> 
> ...when I choose "watch tv" the first page that comes up after the switching is complete is the Commands page. I'd really like for the Favorites page to come up first in this instance...



When you set-up your favorites, check the box that says, "_Always display these channels on the remote when I'm in an Activity that supports Favorite Channels_"


Here's a screenshot:


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13449255
> 
> 
> I found that the channel numbers will input quicker - esp. for those QAM stations - when the Inter-Device Delay in "Adjust the delays (speed settings)" under Device>Settings is set to 100.
> 
> 
> Strange cause I thought the Inter-Device Delay was between different components.



Thanks, Its definately inputing the numbers faster.


So as far as having the harmony hit the "enter" command after the number is input any ideas?


I do have it set in the software to "enter" when the number is input, but that had no effect as far as getting the TV to go to the channel quicker. With my factory remote I would just input the number and hit "enter" and it would go right to the channel without having to wait on the TV (58pz700u) to do it automatically. I was hoping choosing "enter" after the number is input in the software would do the same thing?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13448833
> 
> 
> It is in fact much more labor intensive than simply learning commands and stepping through macros on my MX-500.



In fact the exact opposite is true because commands only have to be learned in the rare instance of one being wrong in the provided database and macros rarely need to be created because they are built into the design of the software.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13448703
> 
> 
> I couldn't find this searching: how can you tell the H1 to tier delay the powering on of each component?
> 
> 
> In other words, I don't want a large power surge with 3 components powering up @ the same time in an activity like 'Watching DVD'.
> 
> Therefore, I would like the DVD to power on.
> 
> Then 5 seconds later the AVR powers on.
> 
> Another 5 seconds & then the TV powers on.
> 
> 
> I tried device power settings for each of the TV & DVD & AVR by increasing the Power On Delays to 5k-10k. But it seems to keep powering up all 3 components within milliseconds of each other.
> 
> 
> Should i be using any other delay settings? Any insights would be appreciated thanks.




The power on delay settings are for the next command AFTER a device is powered on. It won't delay powering on a device.


Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it. Home circuits should easily be able to handle 3 or 4 components powering up simultaneously. Its not a huge draw anyway just to power them up.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13448833
> 
> 
> After some much appreciated help here (and some chastising as well) and nearly 10 hours struggling with the software to set up devices and activities, the "watch DVD" activity did finally NOT turn off my TV. BUT... it also did NOT do a number of things it was suppose to do related to the TV and my receiver.
> 
> 
> As one example, the activity was suppose to set my TV to the correct HDMI input, but fell well short. I double checked and the software does have the correct input sequence for my TV. Given that this function was part of the automated set-up process for the activity, it is a flaw in the software... though I know some here may want to argue otherwise. Anyway, I believe the flaw lies in the fact that the device commands are generic for Sony TVs and not specific to my particular TV. (If it was specific, there would not have been any PIP commands). I did try the HELP button on the remote, but this failed miserably as well. The HELP button kept bringing up the Input screen on the same exact (wrong) input. It was apparent that HELP was sending out a single "input" toggle. Well, the problem is that with my TV a single input toggle simply brings up the input menu at the current input. It takes a second "input" toggle to move to the next input. If the device functions had been specific to my TV, HELP may have worked in this case or probably would not have been needed in the first place.
> 
> 
> A second failure was in not toggling off the TV speaker. Again, I can only attribute this to the fact that the generic speaker toggle function did not apply to my particular Sony TV.
> 
> 
> I think I know enough about how the software and remote functions now that I could probably resolve these problems with another hour or two of work. But I decided I am not going to do that. I made this purchase because I thought it would save time when I needed to integrate a new piece of equipment. It is in fact much more labor intensive than simply learning commands and stepping through macros on my MX-500. The Harmony remote itself is nice and I like that it is rechargable, turns on when picked up, has a nice form, and neat graphics/display... but none of this is worth all the extra programming hassle and bugs. I imagine many hear actually like the challenge of customizing and tweaking this remote. I do not. As I get older, time gets too valuable. I wish I had this time back now to spend with my dog or just simply reading.
> 
> 
> And a final thanks to those who genuinely tried to help and did not offer snide comments or one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be moving on to other parts of the forum.




Originally my projector was going to the wrong input using the database commands. I then taught the Harmony the discrete inputs from my projector remote. Took all of 5 minutes. Bam. No more input issues.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13448688
> 
> 
> Thanks! I read your detailed comments thoroughly & basically ensure that the activities left each of the components on until I turned them off WITHIN their indv. activities or when I actually finished ALL activities for the evening.
> 
> 
> Really the only quirk is when I want to watch the TV without the AVR stereo sound - I have to manually mute the stereo. I'm sure I can program a sequence whereby the stereo gets muted. But I'll save that for another day.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your detailed insights!



Set up a separate actiivty for watching TV without AVR. The AVR will either not turn on -- or will power off if it is already on.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stash64* /forum/post/13448833
> 
> 
> ... Confusion redacted. ... I will be moving on to other parts of the forum.



This is a classic example how a new Harmony owner could have resolved all his/her issues with one phone call to Logitech Tech Support instead of numerous lengthly posts containing mistakes and improper conclusions which required long responses and even then getting rebuttal replies. Logitech Tech Support is good.









I just increased my Ignore list to One.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13448211
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> To ensure that things power up normally on your next session, do not power anything on or off manually (by hand) or via the devices screen on the Harmony. Harmony can only track the power on/offs if you do it by activity.
> 
> . ...



A great answer in total. I believe that you will find that if you switch to device mode *while in an activity* that Smart State will properly keep track of On/Off condition.


----------



## sbeck37923

I have been using my H1 since they came out am very pleased. I am using it with 8 devices and about a dozen activities. I have a programming question. When I want to adjust the picture (contrast, brightness, tint, etc...) I have been getting out the old TV remote and using it. I would like to start using the H1 to do this. I need to be able to make adjustments for several different activities. The TV remembers the settings for each input. Should I leave the activity and access the TV as a device or should I setup a screen of soft buttons seperately in every activity that uses the TV. Is there a way to add a single soft 'picture' button to each activity that would call up a screen of soft buttons (like running a sub routine)? I know what I am trying to accomplish, I am just trying to figure out the best way to get there.


Thanks...


----------



## ccapozzoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13449591
> 
> 
> When you set-up your favorites, check the box that says, "_Always display these channels on the remote when I'm in an Activity that supports Favorite Channels_"
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot:




Where can I find the Station graphics for the H1...Thanks


----------



## K0Zak

 http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13450059
> 
> 
> A great answer in total. I believe that you will find that if you switch to device mode *while in an activity* that Smart State will properly keep track of On/Off condition.



And it wouldn't even matter as much, if people would use the discrete On's and Off's. I found discretes for each of my devices. Indeed, as just an extra fail-safe, I added "send power on" command to my watch blu-ray and watch dvd activities. So no matter what -- my blu-ray player and dvd player will get the discrete "on" command when those activities start. Probably not needed, but it doesn't hurt anything to send another discrete on if it is already on.


My guess is, the majority of devices have discretes (but the remote only has a power toggle). For the novice software user though, it probably is confusing that you have to "lie" to the software to tell it you have separate buttons on the remote for on and off (when the remote really doesn't). Then you have to "lie" again to say you don't have the remote, but you know what commands to use.


Logitech could probably avoid a lot of calls by making the use of discretes from the database clearer for the less tech savvy users.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbeck37923* /forum/post/13450137
> 
> 
> I have been using my H1 since they came out am very pleased. I am using it with 8 devices and about a dozen activities. I have a programming question. When I want to adjust the picture (contrast, brightness, tint, etc...) I have been getting out the old TV remote and using it. I would like to start using the H1 to do this. I need to be able to make adjustments for several different activities. The TV remembers the settings for each input. Should I leave the activity and access the TV as a device or should I setup a screen of soft buttons seperately in every activity that uses the TV. Is there a way to add a single soft 'picture' button to each activity that would call up a screen of soft buttons (like running a sub routine)? I know what I am trying to accomplish, I am just trying to figure out the best way to get there.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



On the H1 touchscreen there is a "Devices" button. Press it and choose the TV device. All of the TV's original remote buttons should be there as soft buttons on the touchscreen.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbeck37923* /forum/post/13450137
> 
> 
> I have been using my H1 since they came out am very pleased. I am using it with 8 devices and about a dozen activities. I have a programming question. When I want to adjust the picture (contrast, brightness, tint, etc...) I have been getting out the old TV remote and using it. I would like to start using the H1 to do this. I need to be able to make adjustments for several different activities. The TV remembers the settings for each input. Should I leave the activity and access the TV as a device or should I setup a screen of soft buttons seperately in every activity that uses the TV. Is there a way to add a single soft 'picture' button to each activity that would call up a screen of soft buttons (like running a sub routine)? I know what I am trying to accomplish, I am just trying to figure out the best way to get there.
> 
> 
> Thanks...




That's really a peronalization question. If it is something that you would access routinely and regularly in each activity, I would set it up as a separate page in each activity -- to be consistent -- on the same page (like page 3 for instance). And all 6 buttons (or however many you need, in the same arrangement on that page.


For example, I added control of my lights in each activity. So that way I don't have to go to the light device (or a separate light activity), but while in any activity I can control my lights. For consistency sake, I put the "lights on" and "lights off" soft buttons in the same exact place on the same page in each activity.


If you will only occasionally use it, I would leave it under devices -- but I would re-order the commands in devices, so they appear on the first page. You don't want to scroll throught 10 pages of device commands.


Another thing to keep in mind is other users. If you dont' want them messing with those settings, leave them under devices.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K0Zak* /forum/post/13450444
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/



And don't forget to make a donation for his awesome work!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/13450672
> 
> 
> And don't forget to make a donation for his awesome work!



Thanks Badger.

The new site beta is up. I don't know how many users it will support yet so if it suffers from extreme slow-down or memory errors please contact me with your specific problems. If it crashes entirely then I will repost the old html site until I can add more memory.


There is a known issue of the Java incompatibility with Safari 1.3.2 on MacOS. It will crash that application. For best results, use Firefox.


Almost all of the icon requests since the last update have been fulfilled and may be found by searching region, station name, or alphanumerically. There are over 1600 icons now available from near two dozen countries. If you find any of the search tags are inaccurate then please contact me with specific information to improve the search.


Thanks again to all those who donated their time and resources to help get the site to this state, especially Shaun Thompson, who stepped up, and put in many hours to create the database application and site integration.


I'm still taking requests, so if you want an icon and don't see it on the site, then please send me an email or post on the forums. Future site enhancements include a 'User Feedback' page with a downloadable layered template icon file. You will be able to create your own icons and upload them to be added to the database.


Happy Easter.

,R


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbeck37923* /forum/post/13450137
> 
> 
> I have been using my H1 since they came out am very pleased. I am using it with 8 devices and about a dozen activities. I have a programming question. When I want to adjust the picture (contrast, brightness, tint, etc...) I have been getting out the old TV remote and using it. I would like to start using the H1 to do this. I need to be able to make adjustments for several different activities. The TV remembers the settings for each input. Should I leave the activity and access the TV as a device or should I setup a screen of soft buttons seperately in every activity that uses the TV. Is there a way to add a single soft 'picture' button to each activity that would call up a screen of soft buttons (like running a sub routine)? I know what I am trying to accomplish, I am just trying to figure out the best way to get there.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



A possibly simpler solution:


When I go into the devices section for my Samsung TV, from any activity that has it on, the regular hard menu button on the One brings up the Samsung menu, just like hitting the menu button on my TV remote.


So for the two extra clicks of going to "devices">"television" I'm right in my TV adjustment menu from any activity.


Your mileage may vary....good luck.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13449662
> 
> 
> Thanks, Its definately inputing the numbers faster.
> 
> 
> So as far as having the harmony hit the "enter" command after the number is input any ideas?
> 
> 
> I do have it set in the software to "enter" when the number is input, but that had no effect as far as getting the TV to go to the channel quicker. With my factory remote I would just input the number and hit "enter" and it would go right to the channel without having to wait on the TV (58pz700u) to do it automatically. I was hoping choosing "enter" after the number is input in the software would do the same thing?



Just heard back from logitech support on the issue above here it is:


"We do see that your account is set to send the Channel numbers and Enter. We also see the the Inter-Key delay is set to '0'. The Harmony should be sending out the commands and sending the Enter. In some cases, especially favorite channels, the Harmony may not send out the commands as fast as you can press the buttons manually. It should still be sending the Channel number and then Enter. In the case where is may be a little slower, you always have the option of pushing the 'Ok' button on your remote to send the Enter command."


I have everything setup right its just sending out the "enter" command slower than im used to going to my channels.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13449662
> 
> 
> Thanks, Its definately inputing the numbers faster.
> 
> 
> So as far as having the harmony hit the "enter" command after the number is input any ideas?
> 
> 
> I do have it set in the software to "enter" when the number is input, but that had no effect as far as getting the TV to go to the channel quicker. With my factory remote I would just input the number and hit "enter" and it would go right to the channel without having to wait on the TV (58pz700u) to do it automatically. I was hoping choosing "enter" after the number is input in the software would do the same thing?



I figured this out back earlier in the month when I needed to 'hit the enter button' after entering the channel #'s. See if this works for you:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13324990


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13449950
> 
> 
> The power on delay settings are for the next command AFTER a device is powered on. It won't delay powering on a device.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it. Home circuits should easily be able to handle 3 or 4 components powering up simultaneously. Its not a huge draw anyway just to power them up.




Thanks again for your input.

I'll take your word for it since my house is only 5 years old.


I do find the power delay description a little hard to understand & interpret.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13450008
> 
> 
> Set up a separate actiivty for watching TV without AVR.



I do have this activity.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13450008
> 
> 
> The AVR will either not turn on -- or will power off if it is already on.



The problem is, it seems when I choose to switch from TiVo w. stereo via the AVR to just TV without AVR, the sound from the AVR - playing my TiVo for example - is still audible. I had set the power setting to still on as other activities are playing.


Should I set it to turn off when not in used?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13451575
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your input.
> 
> I'll take your word for it since my house is only 5 years old.
> 
> 
> I do find the power delay description a little hard to understand & interpret.



Here is a GREAT explanation of all the delay settings in the Harmony One:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...d.cgi?2621,1#6


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13451557
> 
> 
> I figured this out back earlier in the month when I needed to 'hit the enter button' after entering the channel #'s. See if this works for you:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13324990




When I go to the setting above it only ask me how I turn my TV off/on. Doesnt say anything about inputing channel numbers (?)


I know I have it set to hit "enter" after channel has been selected in the troubleshooting section of the TV is this the same option you mention? But the thread in the link is correct there is a "pause" once the channel number has been selected.


* (Pause is 4 seconds)


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13451600
> 
> 
> I do have this activity.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, it seems when I choose to switch from TiVo w. stereo via the AVR to just TV without AVR, the sound from the AVR - playing my TiVo for example - is still audible. I had set the power setting to still on as other activities are playing.
> 
> 
> Should I set it to turn off when not in used?



If you aren't using the AVR for an activity, I would have it turned off via the activity settings, to turn off unused devices.


Another option perhaps is to send a mute command to the AVR when starting your activity that doesn't use the AVR.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13451699
> 
> 
> 
> Another option perhaps is to send a mute command to the AVR when starting your activity that doesn't use the AVR.




Ha, I set up that late last night. A part of me doesn't like the 'cheapness' nature of the mute tho.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13451694
> 
> 
> When I go to the setting above it only ask me how I turn my TV off/on. Doesnt say anything about inputing channel numbers (?)
> 
> 
> I know I have it set to hit "enter" after channel has been selected in the troubleshooting section of the TV is this the same option you mention? But the thread in the link is correct there is a "pause" once the channel number has been selected.
> 
> 
> * (Pause is 4 seconds)



Iam not in front of my PC with the harmony software right now - but from memory Iam sure that there is this option under Device>Settings>AdvanceSetUp>_*then choose how u enter your channels manually.*_


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13451694
> 
> 
> When I go to the setting above it only ask me how I turn my TV off/on. Doesnt say anything about inputing channel numbers (?)
> 
> 
> I know I have it set to hit "enter" after channel has been selected in the troubleshooting section of the TV is this the same option you mention? But the thread in the link is correct there is a "pause" once the channel number has been selected.
> 
> 
> * (Pause is 4 seconds)



Ok here is what the problem was. When I went to that section where it ask you what to do after channel entry and I selected "hit *enter* after channel input".


A second question comes up how does the TV know when input has finished? I left this as "it needs no further command". Well I changed this to send the enter command and presto when I hit a channel favorite it *immediately* (no pause) goes right to that channel.


This is only with favorites (ok b/c those are the channels I go to anyway) entering channel manually still has 4 second pause of course b/c the remote doesnt know im finished entering numbers so it has to wait for the TV.


----------



## sbeck37923




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13451006
> 
> 
> A possibly simpler solution:
> 
> 
> When I go into the devices section for my Samsung TV, from any activity that has it on, the regular hard menu button on the One brings up the Samsung menu, just like hitting the menu button on my TV.
> 
> 
> So for the two extra clicks of going to "devices">"television" I'm right in my TV adjustment menu from any activity.
> 
> 
> Your mileage may vary....good luck.




Thanks. I tried it and it works on my setup as well. This is simple solution is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Chadly1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lighting Guy* /forum/post/13429803
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...&source=k54384
> 
> 
> Harmony one is $189 here.



Thanks for the link...just ordered one today! I hope it is as awesome as everyone says it is...(nervous about how I will transition from using my Tivo remote to this one for all Tivo functions)


----------



## 120inna55

Does anyone have optimal settings for DISH Networks DVR's, ViP 622 & 722?


I have both of these devices and cannot find an acceptable combination of repeats & delays. The best I can hope for is still sluggish. I've had inter-key delays set anywhere between 0-500, and repeats from 0-5, and virtually all combinations thereof.


Anyone have the the correct ratio?


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13448648
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a single outlet IR controlled switch that I can use for my plasma bias lighting? I don't want a wall outlet, but something that can plug into a power strip and just control one low-amperage device.
> 
> 
> I want something cheap..doesn't need to be X10 or any fancy features. Just a simple on/off via IR is all I need for a single outlet.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My bias-light solution isn't IR, but it's cheap and simple. Radio Shack sells RF power remotes; a small transmitter about the size of a car-alarm keychain unit with a receiver that plugs into the wall - you plug your device into that.


So I just hit the little remote to toggle bias lighting on/off. It's nice because it doesn't need line of sight (lighting/power are behind the TV, after all) and only cost 20 bucks.


They make them in A and B models on two different frequencies, so you could have two devices controlled this way - which I do. One for bias light, the other to power on/off my home-theater-connected computer for occasional internet access via the plasma TV. Both are buried behind other equipment, so an IR solution via my Harmony One wouldn't work.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13454623
> 
> 
> Does anyone have optimal settings for DISH Networks DVR's, ViP 622 & 722?
> 
> 
> I have both of these devices and cannot find an acceptable combination of repeats & delays. The best I can hope for is still sluggish. I've had inter-key delays set anywhere between 0-500, and repeats from 0-5, and virtually all combinations thereof.
> 
> 
> Anyone have the the correct ratio?



I have the default values for my 622 and it has never missed a command.










EDIT/CORRECTION: I actually had a Dish *942* Receiver when I set up my first Harmony Remote. I have never changed that - just re-named it Dish 622.


The following are the delays that my 622 is seeing.

The Delays are:

Power On 1500ms

Inter-Key 500ms

Inter-device 500ms

Repeats = 3


----------



## VTPete

Has anyone else noticed that Logitech customer support for the Harmony One has been tremendously overloaded recently?


Wait times of up to a half hour or more seem to be common now. And, then, they move me to "level II", where I have to wait again and again and again.


I have a device that's not in their database. I sent them the codes hoping they'd add the device. A week later I got an email that said essentially, "Yeah, we got your email and we hope to get to this soon. Please remember to rate your remote."


Anyone else finding this to be the case?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VTPete* /forum/post/13457856
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Logitech customer support for the Harmony One has been tremendously overloaded recently?
> 
> 
> Wait times of up to a half hour or more seem to be common now. And, then, they move me to "level II", where I have to wait again and again and again.
> 
> 
> I have a device that's not in their database. I sent them the codes hoping they'd add the device. A week later I got an email that said essentially, "Yeah, we got your email and we hope to get to this soon. Please remember to rate your remote."
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding this to be the case?



It could be that we're doing too good a job here pushing the One?? Or maybe the big price drop on Amazon of the 880 is fueling massive loads??


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13454623
> 
> 
> Does anyone have optimal settings for DISH Networks DVR's, ViP 622 & 722?...



Inter-key = 0

Inter-device = 0

repeats = 1


This works great for me on the VIP 622. I had passed these along to another H1 user and he had to up the repeats to 2, so YMMV.


Set both delays to zero then test the minimum number of repeats that will still respond.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VTPete* /forum/post/13457856
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Logitech customer support for the Harmony One has been tremendously overloaded recently?
> 
> ...



We all call the same phone numbers for Customer Support - the delay that you see is a result of the cumulative calls for help due to people that own *any* Harmony Remote.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13458192
> 
> 
> Inter-key = 0
> 
> Inter-device = 0
> 
> repeats = 1
> 
> 
> This works great for me on the VIP 622. I had passed these along to another H1 user and he had to up the repeats to 2, so YMMV.
> 
> 
> Set both delays to zero then test the minimum number of repeats that will still respond.



General related repeat question. If 1 repeat works fast -- is it NOT true then that 0 will be faster?


In other words, why did you leave repeats at 1? Did you try 0 and determine it was slower?


Why not set all to 0?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13456592
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The Delays are:
> 
> Power On 1500ms
> 
> Inter-Key 500ms
> 
> Inter-device 500ms
> 
> Repeats = 3





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13458192
> 
> 
> Inter-key = 0
> 
> Inter-device = 0
> 
> repeats = 1



Neither of these resolved my problem.


I'm not missing commands, it's just responding too slowly (for the 622 & the 722). For instance when I'm in the on-screen guide, I can press the forward key (advancing forward through episodes) 3 or 4 times in somewhat rapid succession and the highlighted episodes are still advancing as I'm putting the remote down.


It responds correctly, just too slowly. Setting repeats to "0" essentially makes it non-responsive. With repeats set at "0", I have to hold down the button for about 1.5 seconds for it to respond. Or I have to press the button 6-7 times rapidly to get it to respond. This sounds like a repeats issue, but I've used every one.


Although no where near as responsive as the OEM remote, the best setting I've had so far is:


Inter-key: 300 ms

Inter device: 300 ms

Repeats: 3


Is it not possible to make it as responsive as the OEM?


My other components respond fine, by the way.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13463411
> 
> 
> Neither of these resolved my problem.
> 
> 
> I'm not missing commands, it's just responding too slowly (for the 622 & the 722). For instance when I'm in the on-screen guide, I can press the forward key (advancing forward through episodes) 3 or 4 times in somewhat rapid succession and the highlighted episodes are still advancing as I'm putting the remote down.
> 
> 
> It responds correctly, just too slowly. Setting repeats to "0" essentially makes it non-responsive. With repeats set at "0", I have to hold down the button for about 1.5 seconds for it to respond. Or I have to press the button 6-7 times rapidly to get it to respond. This sounds like a repeats issue, but I've used every one.
> 
> 
> Although no where near as responsive as the OEM remote, the best setting I've had so far is:
> 
> 
> Inter-key: 300 ms
> 
> Inter device: 300 ms
> 
> Repeats: 3
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to make it as responsive as the OEM?
> 
> 
> My other components respond fine, by the way.



Don't ask me why - still new to the Harmony world - but I was complaining about how my channels were being inputted slowly on the TV via the H1.


I messed around with the InterDevice delay & set it down to 100 (forgot what my repeats are) & my channels are entered are faster than the human fingers now.


----------



## i2k

Anyone have optimal settings for the Tivo S3 or Tivo HD? I've noticed using the 'favourite channels' options it enters the channels very slowly.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13463411
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Is it not possible to make it as responsive as the OEM?
> 
> 
> My other components respond fine, by the way.



Very strange. With my settings the 622 responds essentially instantaneously. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13461998
> 
> 
> General related repeat question. If 1 repeat works fast -- is it NOT true then that 0 will be faster?
> 
> 
> In other words, why did you leave repeats at 1? Did you try 0 and determine it was slower?
> 
> 
> Why not set all to 0?



The device looks for a certain number of repeats to confirm that it is being issued a command. This varies by device model and brand, but can even be different between 2 devices of the same model. You are looking for the minimum number that will still control the device. In my case, the DVR quit responding when repeats where set to 0, but works fine at 1.


This setting helps with speeding up the remote because each repeat requires time for the remote to process and issue them. It takes less time to issue a command with 1 repeat vs. the same command with 3 repeats.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13463411
> 
> 
> ....Is it not possible to make it as responsive as the OEM?
> 
> 
> My other components respond fine, by the way.



That is very strange. With the setting above, my H1 is actually faster than the factory VIP 622 remote.


----------



## DOMAIN64

New owner long lurker here.


My impressions for the H1 are very positive. Its light and easy to use and I love the screen. IR is much stronger than Dircttv and dvd remote. unit seems very well built including the charger.


It took about 45 minutes to setup because it had to learn some inputs, but overall very intuitive.


I cant tell you how happy I was to throw the four remotes in the drawer.


I am now thinking about remote lighting. Are there any reasonable plug in socket adaptors for lamps in your living room?


Paul


----------



## tristan2

I use the X10 lamp modules. The H1 has the IR commands for these. I have two of them I use. I ended up getting a new one even though I had a couple extra. Reason being that I like one of the lights to be dim and I was limited to 5 dim commands in a "sequence" and that wasn't enough. There is another way to do multiple commands in "raw" mode but I just couldn't get it to work well enough. So I bought a new lamp module that has a "resume dim" which turns the lamp on at the last dim level to which it was set.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DOMAIN64* /forum/post/13468157
> 
> 
> New owner long lurker here.
> 
> 
> My impressions for the H1 are very positive. Its light and easy to use and I love the screen. IR is much stronger than Dircttv and dvd remote. unit seems very well built including the charger.
> 
> 
> It took about 45 minutes to setup because it had to learn some inputs, but overall very intuitive.
> 
> 
> I cant tell you how happy I was to throw the four remotes in the drawer.
> 
> 
> I am now thinking about remote lighting. Are there any reasonable plug in socket adaptors for lamps in your living room?
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## ShoutingMan

Hey, has anyone received the 10% Rebate on a Harmony One, purchased right when they were released? I'm curious if that rebate was accepted by Logitech.


My status show that it's processing and looks like it will be paid, but I've not received a check yet.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoutingMan* /forum/post/13468983
> 
> 
> Hey, has anyone received the 10% Rebate on a Harmony One, purchased right when they were released? I'm curious if that rebate was accepted by Logitech.
> 
> 
> My status show that it's processing and looks like it will be paid, but I've not received a check yet.



Mine says the check should be mailed on March 27th. My other rebate still says processing.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13469185
> 
> 
> Mine says the check should be mailed on March 27th. My other rebate still says processing.



My (890 PRO) rebate was mailed Mar 13th - says to allow 15 days for receipt. I still have not received it. They could have mailed it from Timbuctu snd it would have taken less then 15 days.


----------



## squareeyes

Mine seems to be invalid for some reason. I'm not sure why the UPC is invalid, I took it right from the box.


Message from Harmony:

_We are currently unable to approve your rebate for the reason listed below.


The UPC symbol or proof-of-purchase tab you submitted is not valid for this promotion.


You will receive a letter or postcard describing this problem. The letter or postcard may have instructions on how to correct this error._


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13469649
> 
> 
> Mine seems to be invalid for some reason. I'm not sure why the UPC is invalid, I took it right from the box. ...



randc,


In that they approved my rebate and I still have the UPC intact on the box, I presume they asked for a photocopy of the UPC. Is that what you sent?


----------



## DOMAIN64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13468801
> 
> 
> I use the X10 lamp modules. The H1 has the IR commands for these. I have two of them I use. I ended up getting a new one even though I had a couple extra. Reason being that I like one of the lights to be dim and I was limited to 5 dim commands in a "sequence" and that wasn't enough. There is another way to do multiple commands in "raw" mode but I just couldn't get it to work well enough. So I bought a new lamp module that has a "resume dim" which turns the lamp on at the last dim level to which it was set.



TY tristen and everyone else here for your insight.


Paul


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DOMAIN64* /forum/post/13470629
> 
> 
> TY tristen and everyone else here for your insight.
> 
> 
> Paul



I'm thinking of getting this: http://www.smarthome.com/2411r.html 


to control my bias lighting.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13470338
> 
> 
> randc,
> 
> 
> In that they approved my rebate and I still have the UPC intact on the box, I presume they asked for a photocopy of the UPC. Is that what you sent?



I could swear they asked for the actual UPC. I have the docs photocopied at home. If I goofed that then I truly suck.

,R


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13471757
> 
> 
> I could swear they asked for the actual UPC. I have the docs photocopied at home. If I goofed that then I truly suck.
> 
> ,R



Randy, no I guarantee it was just a photocopy of the UPC code.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13467127
> 
> 
> The device looks for a certain number of repeats to confirm that it is being issued a command. This varies by device model and brand, but can even be different between 2 devices of the same model. You are looking for the minimum number that will still control the device. In my case, the DVR quit responding when repeats where set to 0, but works fine at 1.



So, just to clarify -- if I have interkey delay set to 0 and inter device delay set to 0 AND I have repeats set to 0, and the device still is able to be controlled by the Harmony remote -- there is no setting that will make it any faster? That's the best you can hope for?


I noticed that although the volume up/down on my receiver works pretty fast using the Harmony -- it is not quite as fast as the original remote -- if I actually take it out and compare the two. But only I would probably notice the difference (not the average user).


So if my settings are as I indicate, there is no way to have it as fast as the original remote? There isn't some magical combination of repeats and/or delays that might be faster than all set to zero?


What is also confusing is that Harmony's instructions seem to imply that you may get FASTER response by a HIGHER number of repeats (more repeats; not less).


Finally, if repeats at 0 does work for a device, is there ever any reason to still NOT use 0 for that device? In other words, should all devices be tried with 0 as the setting for repeats to ensure fastest response -- and left at 0 if the device actually responds?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13472173
> 
> 
> Randy, no I guarantee it was just a photocopy of the UPC code.



Salti, yng,

I can truly guarantee that I am lame.

Luckily I have a complete UPC from the exchange unit. Hopefully they will let me resubmit. If not... oh well. One less dinner and a movie. =)

,R


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13472671
> 
> 
> Salti, yng,
> 
> I can truly guarantee that I am lame.
> 
> Luckily I have a complete UPC from the exchange unit. Hopefully they will let me resubmit. If not... oh well. One less dinner and a movie. =)
> 
> ,R



Very disheartening that the company we're all basically singing praises of is playing stinking rebate games. Call the 800 number and give them hell. Then they will say "you're a valuable customer and we'll let this go this time" they ALL do this, too bad Logitech is in this BS too.


----------



## Jim S

Just setup my One and noticed that it doesn't have a button to turn on the backlighting like my 550. Is there some other "trick" to activate the backlighting?


----------



## apbwolf

The backlight is activated by a motion sensor. Just give it a little 'shake' and the backlight should activate.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13473252
> 
> 
> Just setup my One and noticed that it doesn't have a button to turn on the backlighting like my 550. Is there some other "trick" to activate the backlighting?



Bring it up towards you -- or roll it to one side. Turning it down (pointing it down) will not turn on the light.


There is a little ball inside that activates the light.


----------



## jimthor

I have a Denon 4802. The delay in the up or down of the volume is sloowwww. I have tried a few times messing with the delays, but nothing.

What would be the best thing to start with first?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimthor* /forum/post/13475183
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 4802. The delay in the up or down of the volume is sloowwww. I have tried a few times messing with the delays, but nothing.
> 
> What would be the best thing to start with first?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim



Try 0 for inter key delay; 0 for inter device delay and also 0 (or 1) for repeats.


Repeats are found under "troubleshooting" for a device -- "it sometimes responds too fast or not consistently to commands".


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13473173
> 
> 
> Very disheartening that the company we're all basically singing praises of is playing stinking rebate games. Call the 800 number and give them hell. Then they will say "you're a valuable customer and we'll let this go this time" they ALL do this, too bad Logitech is in this BS too.



I suspect that it is the rebate company that is playing hardball. I never did get my $30 rebate last year from those crooked SOB's at Intuit. In fact, I could not get a response to any of my letters.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13472181
> 
> 
> So, just to clarify -- if I have interkey delay set to 0 and inter device delay set to 0 AND I have repeats set to 0, and the device still is able to be controlled by the Harmony remote -- there is no setting that will make it any faster? That's the best you can hope for?
> 
> 
> I noticed that although the volume up/down on my receiver works pretty fast using the Harmony -- it is not quite as fast as the original remote -- if I actually take it out and compare the two. But only I would probably notice the difference (not the average user).
> 
> 
> So if my settings are as I indicate, there is no way to have it as fast as the original remote? There isn't some magical combination of repeats and/or delays that might be faster than all set to zero?
> 
> 
> What is also confusing is that Harmony's instructions seem to imply that you may get FASTER response by a HIGHER number of repeats (more repeats; not less).
> 
> 
> Finally, if repeats at 0 does work for a device, is there ever any reason to still NOT use 0 for that device? In other words, should all devices be tried with 0 as the setting for repeats to ensure fastest response -- and left at 0 if the device actually responds?



This is where repeats gets a little off for me, but I'll try my best to explain.


With everything set to 0, yes that is the fastest the remote will get *between key presses.* Example: you are trying to scroll thru an on-screen menu or guide -- you press one of the arrow buttons twice to move in a certain direction -- you pressed the key very fast, but the device seems to lag behind -- basically, you have finished pushing the buttons, but when you look up, the moves in the guide/menu are just now catching up.


In this case, setting the delays to zero and using the minimum number of repeats possible will make the remote the fastest it can be. So, in general, you are correct when you say that you should set everything as low as possible.


However, the speed at which the volume moves when holding down the volume button is a little different. This is the situation when the Harmony software is asking you if the device responds to many times or not (repeat settings). In this case, if the repeats are set low, holding down the volume button will cause the volume to rise slowly, and if repeats are set high, the volume will increase too fast. So, if your volume is going up too slow when holding down the volume key, increasing the number of repeats will speed it up at the cost of slowing down the remote in the other situation above.


The way I understand it is that holding down the volume button for 2 seconds is the equivalent of say, oh, 10 individual key presses.

With repeats set at 0, only 10 volume commands where sent during that 2 seconds and the volume increased ten steps.

With repeats set to 1, the original plus 1 repeat = 2 X 10 = 20 volume commands being sent.

repeats = 2, original + 2 repeats per command = 3 X 10 = 30 commands being sent. Now you can see how repeats affect volume speed.


Repeats cause more commands to be sent per key press. This takes time for the remote to do. So if the repeats are set low, the remote is done sending a command quickly and is ready for the next key press. If the repeats are set high, the remote may still be sending out commands when you press the next button; causing a lag between key presses.


So in your case, you can leave the repeats set low and the remote will be fast when pressing multiple keys in a row, but slow on the volume. Or you can raise the repeats to get the volume to move quicker, at the sacrifice of a little lag between key presses. But then again, moving the repeats up by 1, may be a happy medium for you. You'll just have to test it.


That's the way I understand it and I hope I explained it right. If I didn't, I'm sure someone will correct me.

Rob


----------



## Fit2Run

My father has the 880 I believe and there is tons of lag with his system. I have the Harmony One and I see virtually no lag time at when doing volume up or down.


Ill have to check my settings but I do not recall changing them when I initially set the activities up.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13475865
> 
> 
> I suspect that it is the rebate company that is playing hardball. I never did get my $30 rebate last year from those crooked SOB's at Intuit. In fact, I could not get a response to any of my letters.



Absolutely the Rebate Co. But in fact, Logitech has their name front and center if they do a rebate and ultimately have to be responsible for who they hire to do their dirty work. If you play with fire prepare to be burned.

If you want your good reputation spoiled by the shenanigans these rebate companies pull, it's your fault. Never let the originating company off the hook.

It's 100% Logitech's fault, here.

Then again, I could be wrong.









But I'm not.


----------



## i2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13476426
> 
> 
> This is where repeats gets a little off for me, but I'll try my best to explain.
> 
> 
> With everything set to 0, yes that is the fastest the remote will get *between key presses.* Example: you are trying to scroll thru an on-screen menu or guide -- you press one of the arrow buttons twice to move in a certain direction -- you pressed the key very fast, but the device seems to lag behind -- basically, you have finished pushing the buttons, but when you look up, the moves in the guide/menu are just now catching up.
> 
> 
> In this case, setting the delays to zero and using the minimum number of repeats possible will make the remote the fastest it can be. So, in general, you are correct when you say that you should set everything as low as possible.
> 
> 
> However, the speed at which the volume moves when holding down the volume button is a little different. This is the situation when the Harmony software is asking you if the device responds to many times or not (repeat settings). In this case, if the repeats are set low, holding down the volume button will cause the volume to rise slowly, and if repeats are set high, the volume will increase too fast. So, if your volume is going up too slow when holding down the volume key, increasing the number of repeats will speed it up at the cost of slowing down the remote in the other situation above.
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is that holding down the volume button for 2 seconds is the equivalent of say, oh, 10 individual key presses.
> 
> With repeats set at 0, only 10 volume commands where sent during that 2 seconds and the volume increased ten steps.
> 
> With repeats set to 1, the original plus 1 repeat = 2 X 10 = 20 volume commands being sent...are set low, the remote is done sending a command quickly and ig the repeats up by 1, may be a happy medium for you. You'll just have to test it.
> 
> 
> That's the way I understand it and I hope I explained it right. If I didn't, I'm sure someone will correct me.
> 
> Rob



Is there a specific section for REPEATS?

I don't see this value.


found it > "troubleshooting" for a device


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13449255
> 
> 
> I found that the channel numbers will input quicker - esp. for those QAM stations - when the Inter-Device Delay in "Adjust the delays (speed settings)" under Device>Settings is set to 100.
> 
> 
> Strange cause I thought the Inter-Device Delay was between different components.



I did too; thanks for the tip, channel entry is much improved.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13477665
> 
> 
> Absolutely the Rebate Co. But in fact, Logitech has their name front and center if they do a rebate and ultimately have to be responsible for who they hire to do their dirty work. If you play with fire prepare to be burned.
> 
> If you want your good reputation spoiled by the shenanigans these rebate companies pull, it's your fault. Never let the originating company off the hook.
> 
> It's 100% Logitech's fault, here.
> 
> Then again, I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not.



It is hard to believe that companies are so callous towards existing customers. Especially ones like Logitech which seems to go the extra mile with good post sale tech support.


I work with a guy who claims that getting a rebate is a contact sport ... in that you need to keep contacting the rebate company .


Good luck,


Frank


----------



## msdesigngroup

Maybe I just got a good CS Rep, but I was turned down recently for 1 of 2 anti-virus rebates because my pre-existing AV was OEM installed, but I got the other rebate for the product. I didn't realize until after the rebate period expired that one of the emails they sent was declining the offer. I just replied to the email stating the rebate approved OEM installs as valid previous ownership and had copies of everything submitted if needed. To my surprise the response I received was they re-instated my rebate and the check will be sent shortly. I didn't even have to argue my point or send another email. I received the check about two weeks later.


I always believe it's going to be a hassle to deal with rebates and they'll always play hardball, but I was pleasantly surprised by this one.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13476426
> 
> 
> This is where repeats gets a little off for me, but I'll try my best to explain.
> 
> 
> With everything set to 0, yes that is the fastest the remote will get *between key presses.* Example: you are trying to scroll thru an on-screen menu or guide -- you press one of the arrow buttons twice to move in a certain direction -- you pressed the key very fast, but the device seems to lag behind -- basically, you have finished pushing the buttons, but when you look up, the moves in the guide/menu are just now catching up.
> 
> 
> Rob



Thanks -- great info.


In my case, I noticed that two quick presses of the volume, caused a slight lag (I would look at the display and see it catch up). This is where I noticed the issue between the Harmony and the individual remote.


But holding down the volume seemed just as fast as the original remote (I think).


Since I have repeats at 0 -- I probably will just leave it alone then. I didn't notice any difference whether at 1 or 0.


With 4 or 5 repeats one key press of volume would move it more than one step at a time.


My only options then are 2 or 3, but that might slow down even more the non- continuous volume presses.


----------



## jizaref1

Can more than one button be programmed with the same function. I am going to be programming the H1 to use with a PS3 and I would like the "X" to remain an X soft key as well as map to "Enter" so that a less tech savvy user can simply use it without wondering what an X means.


----------



## Chadly1980

Just got the remote...first remote like this of it's kind. I think it is pretty neat so far, but I have one question.


When powering on my activity "Watch TV", it takes so long before i can change anything using the remote such as TV Channel input or volume...is there any way to shorten how long it sits there sending the information to simply turn the TV and Receiver on? (Right now it seems like 20-30 seconds)


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadly1980* /forum/post/13485203
> 
> 
> Just got the remote...first remote like this of it's kind. I think it is pretty neat so far, but I have one question.
> 
> 
> When powering on my activity "Watch TV", it takes so long before i can change anything using the remote such as TV Channel input or volume...is there any way to shorten how long it sits there sending the information to simply turn the TV and Receiver on? (Right now it seems like 20-30 seconds)



It might be HDMI or HDCP protection syncing between components, nothing to do with the remote.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13484927
> 
> 
> Can more than one button be programmed with the same function. I am going to be programming the H1 to use with a PS3 and I would like the "X" to remain an X soft key as well as map to "Enter" so that a less tech savvy user can simply use it without wondering what an X means.



Yes, you certainly can map the same function to more than one button.


----------



## trabbic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadly1980* /forum/post/13485203
> 
> 
> Just got the remote...first remote like this of it's kind. I think it is pretty neat so far, but I have one question.
> 
> 
> When powering on my activity "Watch TV", it takes so long before i can change anything using the remote such as TV Channel input or volume...is there any way to shorten how long it sits there sending the information to simply turn the TV and Receiver on? (Right now it seems like 20-30 seconds)



Check your delays, specifically the power on delay, reduce that number.


That number exists because it takes time for the TV and Receiver to power on. So for example. if your TV takes 15 seconds to power on before it can accept an input change command or volume input, then you need to set the delay for 1500, otherwise your TV will not turn to the right input if you are say going from watching tv to OFF then ON: watch DVD, because the TV has to turn on then switch inputs.


Keep on trying shorter numbers until the TV and other devices do not switch to the correct inputs, then go with a little longer number than that. Also you can change the power on order, put your longest device (usually your TV) first, then on down the line from there. For example my HD DVD player takes a LONG time to power up so I put that first for my watch DVD activity. (I actually power up that device with the eject command, but that is another post).


You can spend days tweaking the delays and repeats and power on order to get the best performance. I have it now to the point where I push the button then wait about 4 seconds. There is a fine line between performance and reliabilitiy. Right now you have reliability, your remote most likely always gets everything right, but it takes time. if you start speeding things up you may reduce that reliability and have to start using the help button to get things right...


----------



## early-b

I need help,

I have the one, upgraded the 880. I need to know the fix for: i turn on the "watch tv" and it turns on fine then switches to TV/SAT. Is there a order change i missed or a time delay i need to add. Anybody have this problem?

When I press help, it goes back to HDMI 1 (TV) which is the correct setting.


I have the Elite pro150and the vsx94 hooked up with a HDMI cable........


The same thing happened with the 880, just didnt bother to fix.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trabbic* /forum/post/13485357
> 
> 
> ... So for example. if your TV takes 15 seconds to power on before it can accept an input change command or volume input, then you need to set the delay for 1500, otherwise your TV will not turn to the right input if you are say going from watching tv to OFF then ON: watch DVD, because the TV has to turn on then switch inputs. ...



Minor correction: 15 Seconds is 15*000* ms.


----------



## The Void

I'm a new Harmony One owner, I got mine last Friday. It is my first universal remote of this kind and I like it so far. I've been trying to tweak the delays and repeats for my Motorola DCH6416 DVR. I can't make the harmony respond as fast as the original remote when navigating the channel guide. With fast repeated key presses I get ahead of the remote, and when I stop it will advance a few more times after I stop pressing the button.


I have Inter-Key delay at 0 and repeats at 0, is this the best response I can hope for? I can probably get used to it but the original remote is still faster and I notice the difference. Would Inter-Device delay change anything? I haven't messed with that yet and it's currently set at 1000ms.


Does anyone else's remote have dead pixels or spots on the screen? Mine has one black dot that looks like a dead pixel but may actually be speck of dust under the screen. I notice it but it's probably not worth worrying about, especially once the remote is well used and has dust and finger prints on the screen all the time. It bugs me now but I'll probably forget about it later, as long as it doesn't affect the function of the remote.


----------



## tristan2

Other folks have done a lot to speed up the delays and so I will leave it to them to respond to that aspect of this. But I had the same problem when navigating the channel guide on my PVR. So I programmed the "up arrow" and "down arrow" to be page up and page down within my "watch PVR activity". For me I actually like this better than scrolling through individual rows.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Void* /forum/post/13486716
> 
> 
> I'm a new Harmony One owner, I got mine last Friday. It is my first universal remote of this kind and I like it so far. I've been trying to tweak the delays and repeats for my Motorola DCH6416 DVR. I can't make the harmony respond as fast as the original remote when navigating the channel guide. With fast repeated key presses I get ahead of the remote, and when I stop it will advance a few more times after I stop pressing the button.
> 
> 
> I have Inter-Key delay at 0 and repeats at 0, is this the best response I can hope for? I can probably get used to it but the original remote is still faster and I notice the difference. Would Inter-Device delay change anything? I haven't messed with that yet and it's currently set at 1000ms.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's remote have dead pixels or spots on the screen? Mine has one black dot that looks like a dead pixel but may actually be speck of dust under the screen. I notice it but it's probably not worth worrying about, especially once the remote is well used and has dust and finger prints on the screen all the time. It bugs me now but I'll probably forget about it later, as long as it doesn't affect the function of the remote.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Void* /forum/post/13486716
> 
> 
> I'm a new Harmony One owner, I got mine last Friday. It is my first universal remote of this kind and I like it so far. I've been trying to tweak the delays and repeats for my Motorola DCH6416 DVR. I can't make the harmony respond as fast as the original remote when navigating the channel guide. With fast repeated key presses I get ahead of the remote, and when I stop it will advance a few more times after I stop pressing the button.
> 
> 
> I have Inter-Key delay at 0 and repeats at 0, is this the best response I can hope for? I can probably get used to it but the original remote is still faster and I notice the difference. Would Inter-Device delay change anything? I haven't messed with that yet and it's currently set at 1000ms.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's remote have dead pixels or spots on the screen? Mine has one black dot that looks like a dead pixel but may actually be speck of dust under the screen. I notice it but it's probably not worth worrying about, especially once the remote is well used and has dust and finger prints on the screen all the time. It bugs me now but I'll probably forget about it later, as long as it doesn't affect the function of the remote.



Mine also has a a single dead pixel on the screen. I'm also not too worried about it; the same dead spot was on a different unit that I returned for an unrelated issue.

,R


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadly1980* /forum/post/13485203
> 
> 
> Just got the remote...first remote like this of it's kind. I think it is pretty neat so far, but I have one question.
> 
> 
> When powering on my activity "Watch TV", it takes so long before i can change anything using the remote such as TV Channel input or volume...is there any way to shorten how long it sits there sending the information to simply turn the TV and Receiver on? (Right now it seems like 20-30 seconds)



My Mitsubishi TV takes forever and a day to "boot up" from cold. I had to put in extra delays to wait for it. 30 seconds, ha, that's quick!







Welcome to the digital generation!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Void* /forum/post/13486716
> 
> 
> ...I have Inter-Key delay at 0 and repeats at 0, is this the best response I can hope for? I can probably get used to it but the original remote is still faster and I notice the difference. Would Inter-Device delay change anything? I haven't messed with that yet and it's currently set at 1000ms....



Yes, reduce the inter-device delay to 0 also.


With all 3 of those set to zero, that's the best it can do.


----------



## weremichael

I am planning on replacing my ailing mx500 (dead back light) with this remote. I have a Harmony 628 in the bedroom that I created a second login to test it out with my gear in the living room. It worked great with fast response time and a better spread of the IR signal than my mx500.


I do have a quick couple questions about the touchscreen on the One. How many soft buttons can one have per page and how many pages per activity? The One has a lot of the useful buttons as hard buttons (a big plus over the 628 and even the mx500), but for my DVR I have about six or so buttons that I would want on Page 1.


Thanks,


Michael


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weremichael* /forum/post/13490404
> 
> 
> I am planning on replacing my ailing mx500 (dead back light) with this remote. I have a Harmony 628 in the bedroom that I created a second login to test it out with my gear in the living room. It worked great with fast response time and a better spread of the IR signal than my mx500.
> 
> 
> I do have a quick couple questions about the touchscreen on the One. How many soft buttons can one have per page and how many pages per activity? The One has a lot of the useful buttons as hard buttons (a big plus over the 628 and even the mx500), but for my DVR I have about six or so buttons that I would want on Page 1.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Michael



The One can show six soft buttons per screen so If the ones you want aren't already hard you can put 6 there. You can reassign the hard buttons too of course if that suits you better. For example I use the upper central up down rocker for skip and replay as opposed to page back and forth.


----------



## tommy275

Hi everyone,


I've searched high and low and I haven't found a definitive answer:


I know you can load graphics for favorite channels into the Harmony One, however, I was wondering if you can do the same for the soft buttons. It seems to me that this would be a pretty basic feature for a remote like this.


For example, my screens for activity "Watch TiVo" and the device screen for TiVo look like the attached. Logitech was nice enough to include the Thumbs gifs (which I can only get to show up on the Activity screen and not the Device screen), but I want to change those other ugly buttons to something more interesting. Has anyone figured out a way to do this??


----------



## Gary J

Using the Device screen is so last decade.


----------



## tommy275




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13491814
> 
> 
> Using the Device screen is so last decade.



i know. i kick it old skool.


----------



## spencer785

Okay so i bought a Harmony One to upgrade from my H688 and clicked replace remote and it starts to update it then gets to 48% and freezes left it for like an hour came back still stuck so i unplugged it and it said go to website to update so i tried to do it safe mode and still no sucess so i returned it to bestbuy and got another this time i decided to do a fresh account so i uninstalled remote software 7 and installed the one from the one package did everything it said everything looked like it was going good but this time when it came to updating the remote is froze at 3% are these remote just really faulty or whats wrong please help thanks


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13440293
> 
> 
> I'm using the Harmony Remote Software, version 7.4.3.0, under Mac OS 10.4.8 (and also on a laptop running 10.4.11). When I update my One, it gets to the end and the status bar says 100% complete. But it never goes beyond "Step 3 of 4 Rebooting Harmony Remote" no matter how long I leave the remote connected. Clicking on "Show Status" I see the last line says "Finished". If I unplug my One, it has taken the updates, but I'm worried about terminating the process prematurely and messing something up. Is this a concern?
> 
> Thanks.



Just bumping my own question in case it got overlooked from several days ago. Hoping that no answer means no problem?!









Thanks.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spencer785* /forum/post/13493261
> 
> 
> Okay so i bought a Harmony One to upgrade from my H688 and clicked replace remote and it starts to update it then gets to 48% and freezes left it for like an hour came back still stuck so i unplugged it and it said go to website to update so i tried to do it safe mode and still no sucess so i returned it to bestbuy and got another this time i decided to do a fresh account so i uninstalled remote software 7 and installed the one from the one package did everything it said everything looked like it was going good but this time when it came to updating the remote is froze at 3% are these remote just really faulty or whats wrong please help thanks



I had the same problem. Seems to be Norton Anti Virus was the problem for me. Went to a computer that didn't have Norton on and the remote updated fine. Also, I spoke with tech support and they sent me to this link:

http://www.myremotesetup.com 



It is quite a bit slower but it works on the computer with Norton. Hope that helps.


----------



## AlexInvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13493852
> 
> 
> Just bumping my own question in case it got overlooked from several days ago. Hoping that no answer means no problem?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I downloaded the new software on a Macbook Pro when I bought my Harmony One, everything processed just fine.


----------



## spencer785

thanks for the help just wondering why does my harmony h688 work good with norton but the harmony one won't thanks


----------



## rob316

Get them while their hot great deal just picked one up.

http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...1&source=K3736


----------



## joe221

Since Randy is too modest to toot his own horn. I will. His site got a major mention and link in The New York Times. Way to go Randy! (squareeyes)









http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/te...yt&oref=slogin


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13498912
> 
> 
> Since Randy is too modest to toot his own horn. I will. His site got a major mention and link in The New York Times. Way to go Randy! (squareeyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/te...yt&oref=slogin



Way to go Randy! Now if Logitech doesn't hire you as a graphics design consultant, they really don't know what they are doing!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Congrats on the mention in the NY Times article! That's fantastic!


----------



## rob316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spencer785* /forum/post/13498236
> 
> 
> thanks for the help just wondering why does my harmony h688 work good with norton but the harmony one won't thanks



I had the same issue with my Harmony 880, what I did was to disable Norton Antivirus before running the harmony software. Once I updated the remote I enabled Norton. Depending on the version of Symantec, some have a built in Internet firewall that blocks the software. To disable norton right click on the icon in the system tray and choose disable.


----------



## Rattor

Congrats Randy on the mention in the NYT! Way to go!


----------



## RangersFan

just purchased this remote and set it up. I am thoroughly impressed with it so far. Minimal problems. I have owned the 880 before, and this one is much better especially the buttons. On my 880 i had to press really hard on some key buttons such as FFW for it to work. And I like that a lot of the delay settings are setup already by default. I had to go to this forum to find the ms settings and manually edit them on my 880 to get it to run a little quicker.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13498912
> 
> 
> Since Randy is too modest to toot his own horn. I will. His site got a major mention and link in The New York Times. Way to go Randy! (squareeyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/te...yt&oref=slogin



Thanks guys!


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13500013
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



Randy if Harmony CS is mentioning your site to their customer’s im thinking it may be time to hit them up for some residual income


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13500745
> 
> 
> Randy if Harmony CS is mentioning your site to their customer's im thinking it may be time to hit them up for some residual income



I'll have my people talk to their people and we'll set it up.
















,R


----------



## tgw13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13449591
> 
> 
> When you set-up your favorites, check the box that says, "_Always display these channels on the remote when I'm in an Activity that supports Favorite Channels_"
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot:



many thanks, 120inna55 and czzer!


----------



## tripleM

Is there a way to add the favorite channels list to the TiVo activity?


----------



## i2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/13491648
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've searched high and low and I haven't found a definitive answer:
> 
> 
> I know you can load graphics for favorite channels into the Harmony One, however, I was wondering if you can do the same for the soft buttons. It seems to me that .............com/2326/2367822332_2d6e6b48dd_o.jpg[/IMG]



Hey - I believe this is coming with a new software version from Logitech.


----------



## tgw13

Here's another question that has me sort of stumped. So I have the usual activities like "Watch TV," "Watch DVR," etc. I am using an Onkyo 605 reciever with two amps, main and zone 2. The H1 correctly added this as two different recievers. However, what I want to do is have the Zone Two as a command in the activities so that if I want to turn it on and listen to whatever source is playing I just have to push a button.

Currently I have accomplished this by adding "both" receivers to each activity, and since this will power on all the devices, including zone 2 (which I may not want at start up), I have also added a Zone 2 Power Off command as part of the start up sequence. Then I have a button called zone 2 that I have set to send the On command and set the input for zone 2.

This really feels like a major hack, since it powers the Zone 2 on and then right back off in the sequence start, it adds more time that you have to keep the H1 pointed at the devices and seems clunky.

Is there a better way? Like maybe adding a device to an activity without having it turn on immediately? or can my macro button somehow turn on a device that was not added to the activity? I can't seem to find anything that would let either of those happen. Or maybe there is a way that I have not considered. Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## tripleM

Oooh I want those thumbs!


----------



## tommy275




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i2k* /forum/post/13502205
> 
> 
> Hey - I believe this is coming with a new software version from Logitech.



thanks i2k. i sure hope so. i guess this thing is kind of young at this point, so i'll give it some time.


----------



## tristan2

I have the Yamaha 1800 and I am using zone2 and will use zone3 in the future. I don't know if this is better or not but here is what I did. I got rid of the zone 2 and zone 3 devices. I just use the main receiver device. I then send it the appropriate commands from the activities that I have created for the use of zones 2 and 3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgw13* /forum/post/13502278
> 
> 
> Here's another question that has me sort of stumped. So I have the usual activities like "Watch TV," "Watch DVR," etc. I am using an Onkyo 605 reciever with two amps, main and zone 2. The H1 correctly added this as two different recievers. However, what I want to do is have the Zone Two as a command in the activities so that if I want to turn it on and listen to whatever source is playing I just have to push a button.
> 
> Currently I have accomplished this by adding "both" receivers to each activity, and since this will power on all the devices, including zone 2 (which I may not want at start up), I have also added a Zone 2 Power Off command as part of the start up sequence. Then I have a button called zone 2 that I have set to send the On command and set the input for zone 2.
> 
> This really feels like a major hack, since it powers the Zone 2 on and then right back off in the sequence start, it adds more time that you have to keep the H1 pointed at the devices and seems clunky.
> 
> Is there a better way? Like maybe adding a device to an activity without having it turn on immediately? or can my macro button somehow turn on a device that was not added to the activity? I can't seem to find anything that would let either of those happen. Or maybe there is a way that I have not considered. Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob316* /forum/post/13498801
> 
> 
> Get them while their hot great deal just picked one up.
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...1&source=K3736



what's the deal with this place? are these things refurbished? i've noticed that if you do a search for "harmony one" two items are listed, with different manufacturer part numbers and different prices. what gives?


----------



## blade35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/13504262
> 
> 
> what's the deal with this place? are these things refurbished? i've noticed that if you do a search for "harmony one" two items are listed, with different manufacturer part numbers and different prices. what gives?



One of the prices is a bargain price with a countdown.


Ordered my One on Wed., got it yesterday. It's not refurbished.


Set it up last night and using it now. I love it, so far.


AJ


----------



## Ledzep77

Just found a 550 in a big river for less than 50 feet from shore.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ledzep77* /forum/post/13505866
> 
> 
> Just found a 550 in a big river for less than 50 feet from shore.



LOL


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blade35* /forum/post/13504403
> 
> 
> One of the prices is a bargain price with a countdown.
> 
> 
> Ordered my One on Wed., got it yesterday. It's not refurbished.
> 
> 
> Set it up last night and using it now. I love it, so far.
> 
> 
> AJ



Got mine there as well. Best price I have found and brand new, although they did trick me with that countdown they are doing it keeps resetting itself and the stock goes down than back up. Pretty good gimmick to get you to buy now, but the price can't be beat!


The "ONE" has turned out to be the perfect remote for me so I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Blu-Raider

Can you change an activity icon?


Forgive me if it's been asked 100 times!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-Raider* /forum/post/13508377
> 
> 
> Can you change an activity icon?



No.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-Raider* /forum/post/13508377
> 
> 
> Forgive me if it's been asked 100 times!



Forgiven.


----------



## tgw13

So if you get rid of the other zone "devices" do you get the commands for those zones in your main receiver device options? Or do you have to learn the functions from the remote? Currently, I dont have any zone 2 functions in my main receiver choices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13503861
> 
> 
> I have the Yamaha 1800 and I am using zone2 and will use zone3 in the future. I don't know if this is better or not but here is what I did. I got rid of the zone 2 and zone 3 devices. I just use the main receiver device. I then send it the appropriate commands from the activities that I have created for the use of zones 2 and 3.


----------



## tristan2

I had to learn them from the remote. Now my H1 remote will control all three zones.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgw13* /forum/post/13509577
> 
> 
> So if you get rid of the other zone "devices" do you get the commands for those zones in your main receiver device options? Or do you have to learn the functions from the remote? Currently, I dont have any zone 2 functions in my main receiver choices.


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DOMAIN64* /forum/post/13468157
> 
> 
> I cant tell you how happy I was to throw the four remotes in the drawer.



is this really the case? i've never had a universal remote.

i tend to fiddle with the settings of my tv and receiver while i'm watching tv or listening to music.

will the h1 have the full functionality of my current remotes?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/13513336
> 
> 
> is this really the case? i've never had a universal remote.
> 
> i tend to fiddle with the settings of my tv and receiver while i'm watching tv or listening to music.
> 
> will the h1 have the full functionality of my current remotes?



It's difficult to map EVERY key on any universal. Harmony buries a lot of keys in the Device area. That said, depending how you fiddle it may serve you well or juts annoy you. How many different keys are you fiddling with at a given time? ie if it's all "menu" up down left right select. You're golden. If it's bright+ bright- cont.+ cont.- red+ red- etc and all those are top level on your remote. You may not like it.


I too have a drawer below the center cushion on my sofa. That is my graveyard for remotes. (Till I Ebay the device and have an essentially unused remote to include!)


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/13513336
> 
> 
> is this really the case? i've never had a universal remote.
> 
> i tend to fiddle with the settings of my tv and receiver while i'm watching tv or listening to music.
> 
> will the h1 have the full functionality of my current remotes?



jw1,

so far my harmony let's me do everything my component remotes do and more (with a few exceptions). some functions not on my component remotes were indeed in the harmony database (eg. a very cool three-level 'dimmer' on my receiver's display, all my tv's discrete video in (had to scroll through them on the original remote), and my dvd player's tray open/close, etc.).


the few exceptions that did not work correctly right from their database were successfully added to my setup by learning the ir from the original remotes. this includes my receiver's surround volume commands that require more than one button push that were added under the raw ir learning area of the harmony software as a sequence of multiple button pushes.


i also like to tweak my a/v settings while watching movies. all the commands i need i have mapped to my activity screens so they're all right there without having to drill down to the 'devices' screens.


,r


----------



## RossiD

I'm sorry,has English isn't good. On mine Harmony One it is impossible carry out channel selection that the has issue superior to 9.Practically it looks so, that the if elect sewer 10,will carry out on STB channel selection 1 and after it 0.Wherein is problem?

Thank you behind counsel !


Pokud zde nekdo ovlada cestinu,prosim prelozte tento muj dotaz:


Nedokazu Harmony prinutit aby do TV ci do STB poslala vyssi cislo kanalu jak 9.H1 to resi tak,ze posle pri volbe programu 10 nejdrive 1 a pote 0.Zkousel jsem jiz snad vse mozne i nemozne,vcetne zmeny prodlevy mezi stiskem klaves,jako i volby zadavani cisel /1-enter-0,0-1-0 atd../a nic platne,kde delam chybu?Dekuji vsem za pripadnou pomoc !Omlouvam se za moji vyse uvedenou anglictinu,vse bylo prelozeno pres automaticky prekladac ...


Dekuji i pripadnemu prekladateli ......anglictina mi v teto situaci opravdu chybi


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514268
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,has English isn't good...



Umm...No offense, but it's gonna have to get a little better.


----------



## RossiD

Uff i'm sorry ....







automatic translator


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514627
> 
> 
> Uff i'm sorry ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> automatic translator



Try again. We will see if we can help.


----------



## RossiD

Harmony One - select channel 10

TV/STB - channel 1 ------ channel 0 - no channel 10


----------



## Blu-Raider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514770
> 
> 
> Harmony One - select channel 10
> 
> TV/STB - channel 1 ------ channel 0 - no channel 10



Which STB do you have?


----------



## Typ53b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514268
> 
> 
> Dekuji i pripadnemu prekladateli ......anglictina mi v teto situaci opravdu chybi


----------



## squareeyes

lmao


----------



## moonhawk

So young, yet, so cruel..


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514627
> 
> 
> Uff i'm sorry ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> automatic translator



Call Harmony Tech Support in your country.

I can not even tell what language you are writing?


Cell Hermuny Tech Sooppurt in yuoor cuoontry.

I cun nut ifee tell vhet lungooege-a yuoo ere-a vreeting?


Call Harmony Tech Sdownpo't in yo' country. Slap mah fro!

I kin not even tell whut language ya' are writin'?


aww Hamon Dech Tuppot bin your ounty.

I an not even deww what wanguage you ae witin'?


Best translations I can do?


----------



## RossiD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-Raider* /forum/post/13515140
> 
> 
> Which STB do you have?




STB - iCAN 3800TW


----------



## RossiD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13516758
> 
> 
> Call Harmony Tech Support in your country.
> 
> I can not even tell what language you are writing?



Czech Republic (English): 0800 142957 - only language English


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514770
> 
> 
> Harmony One - select channel 10
> 
> TV/STB - channel 1 ------ channel 0 - no channel 10



Rossi,

Harmony Software -> Devices -> STB -> Adjust Delays -> Interkey Delay +/- and Input Delay +/-

,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13517322
> 
> 
> Czech Republic (English): 0800 142957 - only language English



Rossi,

I sent your issue to Harmony One users in Sweden, Norway and Germany to post on their forums. I hope someone there can translate and relay back to me.

You might post directly at:
http://www.harmony-forum.nl/portal.php 
http://www.dvbviewer.info/forum/ 

,R


----------



## prsut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13514268
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,has English isn't good. On mine Harmony One it is impossible carry out channel selection that the has issue superior to 9.Practically it looks so, that the if elect sewer 10,will carry out on STB channel selection 1 and after it 0.Wherein is problem?
> 
> Thank you behind counsel !
> 
> 
> Pokud zde nekdo ovlada cestinu,prosim prelozte tento muj dotaz:
> 
> 
> Nedokazu Harmony prinutit aby do TV ci do STB poslala vyssi cislo kanalu jak 9.H1 to resi tak,ze posle pri volbe programu 10 nejdrive 1 a pote 0.Zkousel jsem jiz snad vse mozne i nemozne,vcetne zmeny prodlevy mezi stiskem klaves,jako i volby zadavani cisel /1-enter-0,0-1-0 atd../a nic platne,kde delam chybu?Dekuji vsem za pripadnou pomoc !Omlouvam se za moji vyse uvedenou anglictinu,vse bylo prelozeno pres automaticky prekladac ...
> 
> 
> Dekuji i pripadnemu prekladateli ......anglictina mi v teto situaci opravdu chybi



Sorry, this is in local language, not in English...


Mam podobny problem s prepinanim kanalov na TV. Moj starsi Panasonic nedokaze prepnut kanal ak sa posle napr c. 10. Musi sa pouzit klavesa (-/-- na originalnom dialkovom a potom zadat dvojciferne cislo). Vtedy prepne najprv na 1 a hned na nulty kanal. Harmony sa da nastavit ako prepinat kanaly ale taka moznost, aby poslal najprv nejaky riadiaci prikaz (v mojom pripade tlacitko -/--) tam nie je.

Toz som napisal na tech support Logitechu a za desat minut mi prisla odpoved ze mi to UROBIA - potrebovali aby som naucil dialkove prislusny IR kod teda kod tlacitka -/--. Podotykam , ze sa to tyka spustania programov z Activities->Favorites. Z menu Devices staci pridat nove tlacitko -/-- a da sa to ovladat ako na originalnom dialkovom.


Takze oni vlastne urobia to, ze pred kazdy pokyn z Favorites, pred cislom kanala este poslu -/--.


Na nestastie som to posielal v piatok vecer a odvtedy som nepozeral na stranku tech podpory (kde mi zaregistrovali moj problem a poslali meno a heslo na pristup cez WEB).


Pokial to urobia, tak maju super podporu - mna uz sokovalo ako rychlo mi odpovedali ...


Vela stastia - skus tu tech. podporu. Ale najprv si vyskusaj ako vlastne tvoje STB funguje - ci sa ma zadavat nejake tlacitko ktore prepne STB do rezimu -- (tak ako moj panasonic TV) a potom ako sa zadavaju cisla ci 01 alebo staci 1 (niektore pristroje cakaju na druhe cislo atd...)


Toto vsetko som im ja napisal ako to potrebujem a pochopili to hned a dufam, ze to aj urobia...


----------



## crOwcaine

Hey guys I'm having a little issue with my Marantz CC4001 turning on when it shouldn't. Whenever I go from "Listen to CD" to "Watch TV" everything works fine but when I press the volume button up or down (Pioneer 92TXH master volume) the CD player pops back on! I have the CD player set to "power off when not in use" so I'm kind of baffled. Any ideas?


----------



## prsut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crOwcaine* /forum/post/13518357
> 
> 
> Hey guys I'm having a little issue with my Marantz CC4001 turning on when it shouldn't. Whenever I go from "Listen to CD" to "Watch TV" everything works fine but when I press the volume button up or down (Pioneer 92TXH master volume) the CD player pops back on! I have the CD player set to "power off when not in use" so I'm kind of baffled. Any ideas?



Try if original remote from pioneer do it too. If no, learn command from original remote instead of use commands from Harmony database...


----------



## joe221

Way to go prsut! Your translations look a lot better than my feeble attemps!


----------



## prsut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13518678
> 
> 
> Way to go prsut! Your translations look a lot better than my feeble attemps!












Thats because I'm Slovak, and Rossi is Czech. You know (maybe) we are almost one state se we can understand each other very well.


I have the same problem with my old panny TV, so I wrote to logitech support. Within few minutes I got answer with request to learn BEFORE command (-/-- in my case) and let logitech support know name of new command. They will do the next : right after each favorite channel press simply first my command (-/--) will be transmitted followed by channel sequence like 01..10.. up to 99.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13500013
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



I bet you got blasted with hits from the NYT article, huh? That beta that was up last night sure didn't last long.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/13521858
> 
> 
> I bet you got blasted with hits from the NYT article, huh? That beta that was up last night sure didn't last long.



I know it seems that way, but the DNS is still switching over from the old IP address and the new site beta is still up and running. When I enter the new IP address as numbers it runs fine. Give it another 24 hours or so before the DNS is changed universally over the whole web.


----------



## RossiD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prsut* /forum/post/13518218
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is in local language, not in English...
> 
> 
> Mam podobny problem s prepinanim kanalov na TV. Moj starsi Panasonic nedokaze prepnut kanal ak sa posle napr c. 10. Musi sa pouzit klavesa (-/-- na originalnom dialkovom a potom zadat dvojciferne cislo). Vtedy prepne najprv na 1 a hned na nulty kanal. Harmony sa da nastavit ako prepinat kanaly ale taka moznost, aby poslal najprv nejaky riadiaci prikaz (v mojom pripade tlacitko -/--) tam nie je.
> 
> Toz som napisal na tech support Logitechu a za desat minut mi prisla odpoved ze mi to UROBIA - potrebovali aby som naucil dialkove prislusny IR kod teda kod tlacitka -/--. Podotykam , ze sa to tyka spustania programov z Activities->Favorites. Z menu Devices staci pridat nove tlacitko -/-- a da sa to ovladat ako na originalnom dialkovom.
> 
> 
> Takze oni vlastne urobia to, ze pred kazdy pokyn z Favorites, pred cislom kanala este poslu -/--.
> 
> 
> Na nestastie som to posielal v piatok vecer a odvtedy som nepozeral na stranku tech podpory (kde mi zaregistrovali moj problem a poslali meno a heslo na pristup cez WEB).
> 
> 
> Pokial to urobia, tak maju super podporu - mna uz sokovalo ako rychlo mi odpovedali ...
> 
> 
> Vela stastia - skus tu tech. podporu. Ale najprv si vyskusaj ako vlastne tvoje STB funguje - ci sa ma zadavat nejake tlacitko ktore prepne STB do rezimu -- (tak ako moj panasonic TV) a potom ako sa zadavaju cisla ci 01 alebo staci 1 (niektore pristroje cakaju na druhe cislo atd...)
> 
> 
> Toto vsetko som im ja napisal ako to potrebujem a pochopili to hned a dufam, ze to aj urobia...



Ha-spriznena duse,zdravim te







,jiz jsem svuj problem vyresil ,vse zaviselo na Inter-key Delay - 0 a Inter-Device Delay - 0 /thanks squareeyes/ .Toto nastaveni jsem pred tim nezkousel,protoze mi pripadalo pro me STB moc rychle.Dnes jsem ho ze zoufalstvi pouzil a vse jede OK vcetne dvou a vicecifernych kanalu z favorites









Problem na TV - podobny jako mas ty /-/--/ jsem vyresil hladce,udelal jsem si novy prikaz pro H1 a klavesu -/-- ze stareho ovladace pod nej priradil a rovnez funguje vse k plne spokojenosti ....

Pokud te mohu poprosit,zdel jim tady na foru,ze muj problem se zadavanim dvoucifernych cisel je vyresen a ze se jeste jednou omlouvam za muj "ostudny" prispevek a ze vsem zucastnenym dekuji !Nerad bych,aby na cesko diky me padla nejaka ostuda









Diky ti !


----------



## Ascen5sion

This remote rocks!!!!!!!!!! I had the 1000 for a week and couldn't get it to work properly. Had the one set up and working 100% within one hour or so. Goodbye to four remotes and hello to one awesome universal.


----------



## Ascen5sion

Go back and look at settings for the CD player, you may have it set to "I use the volume on the cd player to control volume" and not the receiver.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RossiD* /forum/post/13522194
> 
> 
> Ha-spriznena duse,zdravim te
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,jiz jsem svuj problem vyresil ,vse zaviselo na Inter-key Delay - 0 a Inter-Device Delay - 0 /thanks squareeyes/ .Toto nastaveni jsem pred tim nezkousel,protoze mi pripadalo pro me STB moc rychle.Dnes jsem ho ze zoufalstvi pouzil a vse jede OK vcetne dvou a vicecifernych kanalu z favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem na TV - podobny jako mas ty /-/--/ jsem vyresil hladce,udelal jsem si novy prikaz pro H1 a klavesu -/-- ze stareho ovladace pod nej priradil a rovnez funguje vse k plne spokojenosti ....
> 
> Pokud te mohu poprosit,zdel jim tady na foru,ze muj problem se zadavanim dvoucifernych cisel je vyresen a ze se jeste jednou omlouvam za muj "ostudny" prispevek a ze vsem zucastnenym dekuji !Nerad bych,aby na cesko diky me padla nejaka ostuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diky ti !



RossiD,


Prominte nemluvÃ*m Cesky, avsak neni zac.


ProsÃ*m vÃ¡s, kde je divadlo?









,R


----------



## RGrim

The absolute on thing I would like to see Harmony add to the software for the remotes that have a touch screen that needs to be cleaned every now and then, add an option so one can create a touch button called "CLEAN" for example, that when pressed it takes you to a blank screen that doesn't send out any IR commands, once done, press the button to take you back to your current activity. I've tried covering the IR blaster at the end of the remote but then it takes the remote out of sequence. So now, I get up and walk out of the room.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/13527837
> 
> 
> The absolute on thing I would like to see Harmony add to the software for the remotes that have a touch screen that needs to be cleaned every now and then, add an option so one can create a touch button called "CLEAN" for example, that when pressed it takes you to a blank screen that doesn't send out any IR commands, once done, press the button to take you back to your current activity. I've tried covering the IR blaster at the end of the remote but then it takes the remote out of sequence. So now, I get up and walk out of the room.



Yep I take mine out of the room as well to wipe down every now and then. Well, one good reason that its not RF!


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/13527837
> 
> 
> The absolute on thing I would like to see Harmony add to the software for the remotes that have a touch screen that needs to be cleaned every now and then,



Has anyone here tried a screen protector for the H-1?


HH


----------



## yngdiego

Does anyone know if the Panasonic BD30 has a discrete IR code for turning subtitles on and off? The Logitech database has a soft key for it, but like dozens of other soft keys for the BD30 it doesn't work.


----------



## rob316

Received the H1 yesterday (replacing my beloved 880) all I can say is Wow. The buttons are easier to get to the the touch screen is great. It was very easy to configure just went through the software and downloaded my profile from the 880 onto the remote. I have one question though did anyone notice when you press a favorite the process of changing the channel is slow, for example if a favoritre is channel 224, there is delay of one to two seconds when each number is inputed, is there a way to speed up the inputting of a channel numbers.


----------



## Fit2Run

Will the Harmony one be able to controll (2) Lutron IR lighting ?


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13528911
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Panasonic BD30 has a discrete IR code for turning subtitles on and off? The Logitech database has a soft key for it, but like dozens of other soft keys for the BD30 it doesn't work.



I also have the BD-30 preogrammed into my ONE. When I get home I'll check and see if mine works. Can't remember but does the BD-30 remote have a button for the Subtitles, if so, why not learn the command?


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13531118
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony one be able to controll (2) Lutron IR lighting ?



Mine does.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob316* /forum/post/13530991
> 
> 
> Received the H1 yesterday (replacing my beloved 880) all I can say is Wow. The buttons are easier to get to the the touch screen is great. It was very easy to configure just went through the software and downloaded my profile from the 880 onto the remote. I have one question though did anyone notice when you press a favorite the process of changing the channel is slow, for example if a favoritre is channel 224, there is delay of one to two seconds when each number is inputed, is there a way to speed up the inputting of a channel numbers.



Rob,

Check out post #750 and subsequent in this thread. There are many more posts on the subject. One user actually timed his and posted a comparison of leading 0 vs. enter key input.

There are also other posts with optimum delay values for different DVRs.

,R


----------



## RadYOacTve

But it won't control them separately in the same room, they would share the same IR codes.


I have a lutron switch in my bedroom and one in my family room and each remote can be used in either room to control the lights.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/13531135
> 
> 
> Mine does.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13531118
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony one be able to controll (2) Lutron IR lighting ?


----------



## GreggB

I would like to know if anyone is using the Harmony One with a Time Warner cable DVR. Specifically, I want to know how the remote handles the A B and C buttons. I would like to use this remote but feel my wife will not want to use it unless she can press on an A B or C button. Can these buttons be in the touch screen area? Thanks.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13528787
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tried a screen protector for the H-1?
> 
> 
> HH



yep thats the very first thing i did...i'm pretty anal. i used a fellowes wrightright that i picked up in walmart and have used with great success on my ipod. had to trim it to a reasonable size, but it does the job


----------



## Truckondo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13534588
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone is using the Harmony One with a Time Warner cable DVR. Specifically, I want to know how the remote handles the A B and C buttons. I would like to use this remote but feel my wife will not want to use it unless she can press on an A B or C button. Can these buttons be in the touch screen area? Thanks.




I have seen the buttons on the touchscreen. I have an older harmony and mine work fine from the LCD screen. I'm still waiting for the Harmony One to go RF. Only after that, I will pick one up.


----------



## tripleM

After watching TiVo & turning it off for the night.

Next day -turned on the TV without TiVo & TV doesn't go to the proper TV input - it stays on the TiVo input. The help button helps but I want it to get there on its own.


What should i do to remedy?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13534588
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone is using the Harmony One with a Time Warner cable DVR. Specifically, I want to know how the remote handles the A B and C buttons. I would like to use this remote but feel my wife will not want to use it unless she can press on an A B or C button. Can these buttons be in the touch screen area? Thanks.



Sure! I have Red, Yellow, Blue and Green buttons on the touch screen. Unfortunately Logitech does NOT let you have customized graphics for the soft buttons. But you can have simple text, so its easy to just have A, B, C buttons but you can't get any astonishingly awesome mind-blowing graphics like SquareEyes does for the TV stations.


----------



## prsut

Hello,

if someone has Onkyo TX-SR605 and H1


I want to ask:


1. question


I've added activities like ListenCD, ... , and ListenTuner. Problem is, how Onkyo works when multiple inputTuner is entered (this is the situation, when receiver has been switched off with TUNER input active and nex time I started activity ListenTuner). Yes, receiver is ON, is on TUNER input, but band is switched (better to say toggled) from FM to AM or vice versa. This is how Onkyo works - each next InputTuner command toggles band if already on TUNER input.


How to deal with it ?


2. question


This is for my older panny TV and favorite channels. for channels 10 and more (up to 99) I must press "-/--" command BEFORE entering channel number. For now, I've learned new command "-" which equals to "-/--" from my original remote and in favorite channels I've entered "1-10" for channel 10, because I cannot enter "-10" directly. It works but ...


Is there some more elegant solution ?


Thanks for pointing me to the better way....


----------



## Blu-Raider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13534588
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone is using the Harmony One with a Time Warner cable DVR. Specifically, I want to know how the remote handles the A B and C buttons. I would like to use this remote but feel my wife will not want to use it unless she can press on an A B or C button. Can these buttons be in the touch screen area? Thanks.



You'll love it. Not only are the buttons in the touch area but they are color coded and use the little square, circle, triangle, icons for our colorblind friends. Very nice. Tell yor wife it's so intuitive even *she* can figure it out.


----------



## GreggB

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I Think I will give this remote a try.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-Raider* /forum/post/13536236
> 
> 
> You'll love it. Not only are the buttons in the touch area but they are color coded and use the little square, circle, triangle, icons for our colorblind friends. Very nice. Tell yor wife it's so intuitive even *she* can figure it out.



Hey ... when I bought the One I told my wife about "Wife Acceptance Points" now she kids me about how many I have !

She's a designer by trade so she appreciates the ergonomics, ease of use and lack of remote "clutter" all attributed to the One.


Frank


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13535261
> 
> 
> After watching TiVo & turning it off for the night.
> 
> Next day -turned on the TV without TiVo & TV doesn't go to the proper TV input - it stays on the TiVo input. The help button helps but I want it to get there on its own.
> 
> 
> What should i do to remedy?



Sounds like the power-on delay for the TV may be to low. Time how long it takes for the TV to power up and become responsive to commands. Then using the software, go into devices - select the TV - options - adjust the delays. 1000 ms = 1 second.


My rear projection TV takes 15 seconds (15000 ms) to power up and be ready to take commands.


----------



## TreeFrog77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13535560
> 
> 
> Sure! I have Red, Yellow, Blue and Green buttons on the touch screen. *Unfortunately Logitech does NOT let you have customized graphics for the soft buttons.* But you can have simple text, so its easy to just have A, B, C buttons but you can't get any astonishingly awesome mind-blowing graphics like SquareEyes does for the TV stations.



Actually, on my one with the TW DVR, there are actual graphics for the A, B, and C buttons on the touch screen. The A is in an orange triangle, etc. This was the default setup in the software when I setup that device.


These are on the original tw dvr remote, but I don't think they are used with the moto dvr, at least in my area.


----------



## peter17319

Didn't Logitech confirm that with the next firmware update, there are button images on the way for DirecTV?


----------



## RangersFan

i setup my favorite buttons, but when i press them it inputs the numbers but then waits for the channel to switch after the allotted time. how do i make it so that it enters the numbers then presses enter so it switches immediately to the channel? also is there a way to make it so that upon choosing the activity watch tv, the commads come up on the touch screen first instead of my favorites? thanks for any help.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RangersFan* /forum/post/13538310
> 
> 
> i setup my favorite buttons, but when i press them it inputs the numbers but then waits for the channel to switch after the allotted time. how do i make it so that it enters the numbers then presses enter so it switches immediately to the channel? also is there a way to make it so that upon choosing the activity watch tv, the commads come up on the touch screen first instead of my favorites? thanks for any help.



RangersFan,

Check out post #750 and subsequent in this thread. There are many more posts on the subject. One user actually timed his and posted a comparison of leading 0 vs. enter key input.

There are other posts with optimum delay values for different DVRs. I have tweeked the delays on my SA 8300HD and switched to leading 0's rather than channel+enter and the dvr switches channels lightning fast now.

Regarding the commands coming up in your 'watch tv' activity. I don't have the software in front of me, but go the the 'set up favorites screen in the harmony software. At the top of the channel list is a inconspicuous check box that you can check off to switch which comes up on your remote first in that activity- favorites or commands.

,R


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreeFrog77* /forum/post/13537605
> 
> 
> Actually, on my one with the TW DVR, there are actual graphics for the A, B, and C buttons on the touch screen. The A is in an orange triangle, etc. This was the default setup in the software when I setup that device.
> 
> 
> These are on the original tw dvr remote, but I don't think they are used with the moto dvr, at least in my area.



Logitech is slowing putting in some graphics for select equipment. I think the XBox also has graphical soft buttons for some functions. But the end user cannot change the graphics. And they don't have any such graphics for any of my equipment, many of which have colored buttons on the OEM remote.


Logitech really needs to let end users customize the graphics for all soft buttons...Randy would never get any sleep then!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13538801
> 
> 
> Logitech is slowing putting in some graphics for select equipment. I think the XBox also has graphical soft buttons for some functions. But the end user cannot change the graphics. And they don't have any such graphics for any of my equipment, many of which have colored buttons on the OEM remote.
> 
> 
> Logitech really needs to let end users customize the graphics for all soft buttons...Randy would never get any sleep then!



So true about Randy!










As for the XBox they did the four buttons XYAB but not the Green X or MediaCenter, yet. I think it's coming.


----------



## GreggB

Rats, Just ordered the Harmony One then came across the Acoustic Research ARRU449 at amazon. Now have buyers remorse. Anyone have any experience with the ARRU449?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13541620
> 
> 
> Rats, Just ordered the Harmony One then came across the Acoustic Research ARRU449 at amazon. Now have buyers remorse. Anyone have any experience with the ARRU449?



I saw this reviewed on G4 and read a few reviews online. It doesn't seem too setup/ergo friendly a remote and WiFi capability is limited. I'm going to wait until Harmony merges their remote with Logitech's Squeezebox network music system. It seems like it would be a good, logical WiFi solution and I hope they have considered implementing something like iit for a next gen Harmony remote.

,R


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13528911
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Panasonic BD30 has a discrete IR code for turning subtitles on and off? The Logitech database has a soft key for it, but like dozens of other soft keys for the BD30 it doesn't work.



I think its a blu-ray thing. I too have the bd-30 and can not directly access subtitles via any subtitle key in the database. I looked on the bd30 remote and noticed there isn't direct access there either -- but there is for audio. I know that doesn't mean discrete can't be possible, but I think the way subtitles are handled in blu-ray is different, so it may not be possible.


It may have to be chosen via the menu.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13531118
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony one be able to controll (2) Lutron IR lighting ?



Yes, but the IR commands work both lights at the same time. That is also true with the lutron remotes themselves. So its not a harmony thing.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/13531126
> 
> 
> I also have the BD-30 preogrammed into my ONE. When I get home I'll check and see if mine works. Can't remember but does the BD-30 remote have a button for the Subtitles, if so, why not learn the command?



It does not have a subtitle button on the remote.


----------



## RangersFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13538673
> 
> 
> RangersFan,
> 
> Check out post #750 and subsequent in this thread. There are many more posts on the subject. One user actually timed his and posted a comparison of leading 0 vs. enter key input.
> 
> There are other posts with optimum delay values for different DVRs. I have tweeked the delays on my SA 8300HD and switched to leading 0's rather than channel+enter and the dvr switches channels lightning fast now.
> 
> Regarding the commands coming up in your 'watch tv' activity. I don't have the software in front of me, but go the the 'set up favorites screen in the harmony software. At the top of the channel list is a inconspicuous check box that you can check off to switch which comes up on your remote first in that activity- favorites or commands.
> 
> ,R



thanks a lot buddy, helped a great deal. even got some sweet delay settings around there.


----------



## cotxia7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13537652
> 
> 
> Didn't Logitech confirm that with the next firmware update, there are button images on the way for DirecTV?



I just upgraded from my 880 to the One tonight, and there are definitely colored circles as the background for my Blue, Green, Red, and Yellow buttons. I am not sure if that's what you're looking for, but it looks great!


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cotxia7* /forum/post/13544484
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from my 880 to the One tonight, and there are definitely colored circles as the background for my Blue, Green, Red, and Yellow buttons. I am not sure if that's what you're looking for, but it looks great!




Do you have a DirecTV DVR? If so, then there must be a brand-new update, because my update from one or two weeks ago didn't change anything.


Guess I'll have to tinker this weekend!


----------



## joe221

From Omar regarding the Backlight issue: (No firmware just normal update will fix it and turn off the Assistant if you turned it on)

*Hi All,*

*The fix for the backlight staying on, is now fixed. All you need to do is update your remote.*

*Regards,*

*OmarHarmony




*


----------



## i2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13546918
> 
> 
> From Omar regarding the Backlight issue:
> 
> *Hi All,*
> 
> *The fix for the backlight staying on, is now fixed. All you need to do is update your remote.*
> 
> *Regards,*
> 
> *OmarHarmony
> 
> 
> 
> *



Excellent. thanks!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Is this a firmware upgrade or just a fix for this? If it was a firmware update was there anything else added/fixed?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13546918
> 
> 
> From Omar regarding the Backlight issue: (No firmware just normal update will fix it and turn off the Assistant if you turned it on)
> 
> *Hi All,*
> 
> *The fix for the backlight staying on, is now fixed. All you need to do is update your remote.*
> 
> *Regards,*
> 
> *OmarHarmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13546918
> 
> 
> No firmware just normal update




Wow, a difficult concept.


----------



## i2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13547198
> 
> 
> Wow, a difficult concept.



LOL!


----------



## Ascen5sion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13541620
> 
> 
> Rats, Just ordered the Harmony One then came across the Acoustic Research ARRU449 at amazon. Now have buyers remorse. Anyone have any experience with the ARRU449?




By the looks of that remote I wouldn't have any remorse. The One is an awesome remote looks wise and functionality wise. I couldn't be happier with it. I had the Harmony 1000 and it was not even close to as good as The One.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13537032
> 
> 
> Sounds like the power-on delay for the TV may be to low. Time how long it takes for the TV to power up and become responsive to commands. Then using the software, go into devices - select the TV - options - adjust the delays. 1000 ms = 1 second.
> 
> 
> My rear projection TV takes 15 seconds (15000 ms) to power up and be ready to take commands.




I actually MISREAD your suggestion & did the opposite: reduce the PowerDelay from 5000 to 3000.


Luck would have it - fixed the issue!

I am assuming that the TV was waiting 5 seconds before allowing any command to be accepted. Thus the TV missed the H1's switch input signal because it was literally ignoring it for 5 seconds. In that time, the H1's command came & went.


By lowering the PowerDelay to 3 seconds, the TV has a lesser ignore time.


You think?


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13546383
> 
> 
> Do you have a DirecTV DVR? If so, then there must be a brand-new update, because my update from one or two weeks ago didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to tinker this weekend!



Confirmed from Logitech forum:

*


April 2, 2008 - New Harmony Update

OmarHarmony

Logi Team


OmarHarmony


Message 1 of 1



The web interface for the Harmony Remote client was updated on April 2, 2008. Attached is a list of the improvements that were made:


Harmony One - Backlight will not go off


Resolution:


1. Login to your Harmony Remote account.


2. Update Remote.


Harmony One - Clock will not update properly if Remote Assistant is Off


Resolution:


1. Login to your Harmony Remote account.


2. Update Remote.


Harmony One - Ability to map color icons in activities for DirecTV PVR's*


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TreeFrog77* /forum/post/13537605
> 
> 
> Actually, on my one with the TW DVR, there are actual graphics for the A, B, and C buttons on the touch screen. The A is in an orange triangle, etc. This was the default setup in the software when I setup that device.
> 
> 
> These are on the original tw dvr remote, but I don't think they are used with the moto dvr, at least in my area.



Yes, I can verify that the Red, Green, Yellow, Blue soft buttons have colored icons! Nice touch Logitech.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/13491648
> 
> 
> 
> For example, my screens for activity "Watch TiVo" and the device screen for TiVo look like the attached. Logitech was nice enough to include the Thumbs gifs (which I can only get to show up on the Activity screen and not the Device screen)



Where did you get the thumbs from?


----------



## FSUguy

I was looking on Logitech's website, this forum, and the internet to see what all brands/models the Harmony One could handle before I purchased "one." Unfortunately, I didn't see anything, so if someone has a link for all brand support they could give to me, that would be awesome! I was mainly interested in seeing if the One would work with my Klipsch RW-12D Sub that has menu controls on it and an IR sensor. Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ascen5sion* /forum/post/13547351
> 
> 
> By the looks of that remote I wouldn't have any remorse. The One is an awesome remote looks wise and functionality wise. I couldn't be happier with it. I had the Harmony 1000 and it was not even close to as good as The One.



And squareeyes ain't creating any icons for it.

ahahahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/13547781
> 
> 
> I was looking on Logitech's website, this forum, and the internet to see what all brands/models the Harmony One could handle before I purchased "one." Unfortunately, I didn't see anything, so if someone has a link for all brand support they could give to me, that would be awesome! I was mainly interested in seeing if the One would work with my Klipsch RW-12D Sub that has menu controls on it and an IR sensor. Thanks



If you have the original remote, the H1 can learn any IR command. But, I did just add the RW-12D to my device profile, so it's there! Run out and buy a H1.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13547718
> 
> 
> Yes, I can verify that the Red, Green, Yellow, Blue soft buttons have colored icons! Nice touch Logitech.



An improvement for sure, but a FAR CRY from Randy's icons. Logitech really needs to let us upload custom images for all soft buttons.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13548170
> 
> 
> An improvement for sure, but a FAR CRY from Randy's icons. Logitech really needs to let us upload custom images for all soft buttons.



Awww c'mon now. You guys haven't even seen my icon work (other than that batch of 'favorite' logos).

,R


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13547525
> 
> 
> I actually MISREAD your suggestion & did the opposite: reduce the PowerDelay from 5000 to 3000.
> 
> 
> Luck would have it - fixed the issue!
> 
> I am assuming that the TV was waiting 5 seconds before allowing any command to be accepted. Thus the TV missed the H1's switch input signal because it was literally ignoring it for 5 seconds. In that time, the H1's command came & went.
> 
> 
> By lowering the PowerDelay to 3 seconds, the TV has a lesser ignore time.
> 
> 
> You think?



So you are saying that reducing it from 5 to 3 seconds fixed the problem?


If so, that backwards of how I understand it, but hey if it fixed it, that's great! Maybe it was just a glitch to begin with and updating the remote corrected it.


The power-on delay is how long the H1 waits to "send" the command. It shouldn't have any effect on the TV's wait time. hmmm


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13548583
> 
> 
> So you are saying that reducing it from 5 to 3 seconds fixed the problem?
> 
> 
> If so, that backwards of how I understand it, but hey if it fixed it, that's great! Maybe it was just a glitch to begin with and updating the remote corrected it.
> 
> 
> The power-on delay is how long the H1 waits to "send" the command. It shouldn't have any effect on the TV's wait time. hmmm




Exactly. Not sure how it fixed it.

I ensure that I could replicate the problem last night 1 more time before tweaking the setting lower.


Can we have the H1 send the same signal more than once? Is that the repeats? (cur @ 3 for me)


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13548418
> 
> 
> Awww c'mon now. You guys haven't even seen my icon work (other than that batch of 'favorite' logos).
> 
> ,R



After seeing your logo icons, no one needs to see anything else!







You are far too modest.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13548673
> 
> 
> After seeing your logo icons, no one needs to see anything else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are far too modest.










aw shucks.


----------



## rushwj

does anyone have any word on RF for the harmony one? i'm really ready to get this remote (thought about the 890 and 1000, but just wasn't quite what i wanted and this seems to be the ticket), but my only hang-up is that it would be nice (but not necessary) to have RF and i'd hate to get it only to have the next generation come out in the next few weeks to months and have the RF capabilities. thanks for any info.


----------



## Lighting Guy

Deal again from eCost, $189 plus shipping for the One.

http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...&source=k54384


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13548644
> 
> 
> ...Can we have the H1 send the same signal more than once? Is that the repeats? (cur @ 3 for me)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13171391
> 
> 
> From the logitech site;
> 
> 
> What are 'Repeats' when sending an infrared (IR) command?
> 
> 
> Due to potential problems receiving the IR from the remote control, many devices require they see multiple "repeats" of data before they recognize a command as being valid. This threshold can vary between manufacturers, and even devices by the same manufacturer. The Repeats setting specifies how many times the remote should send a command, which is normally between zero and five.



Repeats are there to make sure a single command is accepted by the device.


If you want to send, for example, an extra input command at the start of an activity just to make sure the device goes to the right input, go into the setting for the activity and look for "yes this setup is correct, but I need to add more..." or something like that. Keep hitting next until you get to a section that allows you to add a command to the beginning (and/or end) of the activity.


In all of my activities that use my receiver for sound, I added an extra command to toggle the TV speakers off when entering the activity and another toggle to turn them back on when leaving the activity. The only problem I have found with this is that the "Help" button doesn't seem to ever re-issue commands set up like this. So if it gets missed by the device somehow, you'll have to manually send it if things get out of sync.


----------



## KenMar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lighting Guy* /forum/post/13549620
> 
> 
> Deal again from eCost, $189 plus shipping for the One.
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...&source=k54384



Just ordered me one - thanks!!!


----------



## drmlabs

just picked up mine today at Circuit City. Cant wait to start setting it up!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13548881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw shucks.



What a lovefest!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drmlabs* /forum/post/13550893
> 
> 
> just picked up mine today at Circuit City. Cant wait to start setting it up!



Welcome aboard!


----------



## alex(K)

hey joe, your testimonial is up from the shoot....

cheers

alex

(with the ad agency)


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex(K)* /forum/post/13552324
> 
> 
> hey joe, your testimonial is up from the shoot....
> 
> cheers
> 
> alex
> 
> (with the ad agency)



Thanks for the head's up! I was wondering if anything was going to come of it! Now I'm famous!! Got my 15 minutes, or at least one! Errr One!


Go to http://www.logitech.com and click through to the One's testimonials!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13552643
> 
> 
> Thanks for the head's up! I was wondering if anything was going to come of it! Now I'm famous!! Got my 15 minutes, or at least one! Errr One!
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.logitech.com and click through to the One's testimonials!



Excellent Joe!

Will you autograph my remote?









,R


----------



## talbain

did i miss something? when did they add the colored buttons for directv? i've only had the remote for 5 days, but i'm positive the buttons weren't there before yesterday...


----------



## RadYOacTve

Good stuff Joe!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13552643
> 
> 
> Thanks for the head's up! I was wondering if anything was going to come of it! Now I'm famous!! Got my 15 minutes, or at least one! Errr One!
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.logitech.com and click through to the One's testimonials!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/13552918
> 
> 
> did i miss something? when did they add the colored buttons for directv? i've only had the remote for 5 days, but i'm positive the buttons weren't there before yesterday...



it was in the update last night. added those along with the backlight fix.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/13552918
> 
> 
> did i miss something? when did they add the colored buttons for directv? i've only had the remote for 5 days, but i'm positive the buttons weren't there before yesterday...



Last night it was pushed out. Now let's harp on Logitech for fully customizable soft buttons to keep you know who doing you know what for us.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13552914
> 
> 
> Excellent Joe!
> 
> Will you autograph my remote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R



Absolutely!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13553119
> 
> 
> Good stuff Joe!


----------



## RadYOacTve

Joe,


I was looking at the first post and you need to add that the light problem is fixed with an update since you have it listed as a known issue.


----------



## FSUguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13548156
> 
> 
> If you have the original remote, the H1 can learn any IR command. But, I did just add the RW-12D to my device profile, so it's there! Run out and buy a H1.



Haha, that is the plan as soon as the tax return comes back in. Did your RW-12D come with a remote control, because I ordered mine directy from Klipsch and it definitely didn't? What functionality controls do you have setup on the H1 for your RW-12D? Also, any word on a link to see what all brands that H1 supports?


Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13553938
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> I was looking at the first post and you need to add that the light problem is fixed with an update since you have it listed as a known issue.



Thanks for the reminder. I was too busy watching my video and I forgot!


----------



## tommy275




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13547779
> 
> 
> Where did you get the thumbs from?



they are provided by Harmony.


----------



## rushwj

Lighting Guy, thanks a bunch for the link to ecost's sale. that just pushed me over the edge - what a great deal!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/13553995
> 
> 
> Haha, that is the plan as soon as the tax return comes back in. Did your RW-12D come with a remote control, because I ordered mine directy from Klipsch and it definitely didn't? What functionality controls do you have setup on the H1 for your RW-12D? Also, any word on a link to see what all brands that H1 supports?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't have that sub. I just added it to my device profile to see if Logitech had it in the database.


----------



## jizaref1

Has anyone used one the new IR to BT solutions with their PS3 and Harmony One? I am trying to decide between ordering the IR2BT or the PS3IR-PRO and want to know which works better including On/Off macros.


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/13556043
> 
> 
> they are provided by Harmony.




I don't have it in my TiVo setup. Odd. It just says 'thumbsup/down'


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13557503
> 
> 
> I don't have it in my TiVo setup. Odd. It just says 'thumbsup/down'



If there are any words in the description (left side) area remove them.


----------



## Will-san




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13556895
> 
> 
> Has anyone used one the new IR to BT solutions with their PS3 and Harmony One? I am trying to decide between ordering the IR2BT or the PS3IR-PRO and want to know which works better including On/Off macros.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



I have IR2BT it for my 688 and it works well. I am planning to upgrade to a H1 in the next week or so, from what I have read it the H1 works fine. I'll report back once I make the switch.


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will-san* /forum/post/13557900
> 
> 
> I have IR2BT it for my 688 and it works well. I am planning to upgrade to a H1 in the next week or so, from what I have read it the H1 works fine. I'll report back once I make the switch.



Any difference in functionality or compatibility with URs?


Trying to figure out why one is $55 and one is $100 when they both seem to do the same thing. If they work equally well with all URs or the H1 then I guess saving money is worthwhile...


----------



## jizaref1

Any chance of adding a few more icons:

WGBH Boston

Verizon Fios

Verizon On Demand


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13558279
> 
> 
> Any chance of adding a few more icons:
> 
> WGBH Boston
> 
> Verizon Fios
> 
> Verizon On Demand



You got it jizaref1.

I did a cursory search for the verizon logos. Doesn't look like they exist as whole "Verizon FiOS" and "Verizon On Demand"

I'll make those from scratch using the existing Verizon ID and appropriate type.

Will upload all to the site over the weekend.

,R


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Linda* /forum/post/13175091
> 
> 
> SquareEyes, the icons you've created are wonderful! Thanks so much for making them available. If you're still taking requests and haven't burned out on this, here are a few more that would be useful:
> 
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Sports Net (MASN)
> 
> HBO West HD
> 
> SHowtime Too HD
> 
> Sowtime HD West
> 
> Cinemax HD West
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz HD West
> 
> Starz Kids & Family HD
> 
> 
> All but the first are part of DirecTV's mpeg-4 HD lineup for the premier channels.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13558577
> 
> 
> You got it jizaref1.
> 
> I did a cursory search for the verizon logos. Doesn't look like they exist as whole "Verizon FiOS" and "Verizon On Demand"
> 
> I'll make those from scratch using the existing Verizon ID and appropriate type.
> 
> Will upload all to the site over the weekend.
> 
> ,R




Thanks a bunch!

Jeff


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rushwj* /forum/post/13556640
> 
> 
> Lighting Guy, thanks a bunch for the link to ecost's sale. that just pushed me over the edge - what a great deal!



yes thanks. i was leery at first but took the plunge last weekend. my one arrived about midweek and it's great. i did notice that it looks like the units ecost is shipping are intended for canada as the packaging is bilingual in french and english, but it's the real deal regardless.


----------



## osby7174

Anyone purchased anything thru ecost.com? They have the Harmony One there for $189. Thinking about pulling the trigger but read some bad reviews. I know there is a bad review for every company out there but was just curious about your opionions.


----------



## Gary J

Your're in luck. Using the Search This Thread function you get a lot of hits on ecost.


----------



## osby7174

WOW!!!! I can't believe I did that. I'm the one always saying to myself why is this question being asked when it's already been asked. I guess I was too excited about the deal. My apologies...


----------



## RadYOacTve

I've seen amazon selling the One for right at two bills with no shipping and no tax for most places. Ecost is notorious for shipping AND handling.


----------



## peter17319

I updated my firmware today and I now have the four colored buttons for my DirecTV DVR. Cool.










One thing, though - can I get the four colored buttons without any labels? I have to label each section to make the icon pop up, but then each one has a label on the remote screen.


----------



## rob316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osby7174* /forum/post/13559644
> 
> 
> Anyone purchased anything thru ecost.com? They have the Harmony One there for $189. Thinking about pulling the trigger but read some bad reviews. I know there is a bad review for every company out there but was just curious about your opionions.



I purchased mine from ecost, I ordered it on Friday and it came on Monday, brand new sealed in the box. The remote works like a charm. Go with Ecost


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osby7174* /forum/post/13559644
> 
> 
> Anyone purchased anything thru ecost.com? They have the Harmony One there for $189. Thinking about pulling the trigger but read some bad reviews. I know there is a bad review for every company out there but was just curious about your opionions.



I have been happy with them for many purchases, including the H1..










HH


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13558769
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

Order up.

You can search for them by name.

,R


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13557577
> 
> 
> If there are any words in the description (left side) area remove them.



What area are you referencing?

I set up the TU/TD buttons under WatchTivo activity's Customized Buttons but it only comes up as labels not icons.


----------



## EliteGuy77

Is there a place on Logitech's website that lists new devices the Harmony One controls? I've looked, but couldn't find anything. I'm wondering if it controls the newly released Samsung A650 LCD TV and the Samsung RX-V663 receiver.


As a followup, if it will indeed control the 663, would that also mean that it could control Yamaha's YDS-10 iPod docking station? I've read that the docking station is controllable with the receiver's remote, but you must somehow program the original remote to do so. I wonder if the Harmony will be able to jump that extra step, or will only control the receiver itself.


Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13564008
> 
> 
> What area are you referencing?
> 
> I set up the TU/TD buttons under WatchTivo activity's Customized Buttons but it only comes up as labels not icons.



I think I'm wrong under the Label on my D* DVR I need the word Red and the Command "Red" for the icon to show. The Tivo must need something like this. Need a Tivo person to say how it works.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13564268
> 
> 
> I think I'm wrong under the Label on my D* DVR I need the word Red and the Command "Red" for the icon to show. The Tivo must need something like this. Need a Tivo person to say how it works.



No worries. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## MarkyM

Thank you so much Squareeyes for all of your work with the H1 icons!


May I respectfully request an icon for SportsTime Ohio HD?


Here is a link to their website showing the logo:

http://www.sportstimeohio.com/ 


They will be carrying all of the Cleveland Indians games in HD this season!


Thanks Again!


--Mark--


----------



## KenMar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13563494
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> Order up.
> 
> You can search for them by name.
> 
> ,R



Squareeyes, I did a search and found the website with your 880 icons - will these work for the H1 or is there another site? Thank you.


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13563494
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> Order up.
> 
> You can search for them by name.
> 
> ,R



Downloaded them, thanks!!

Jeff


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkyM* /forum/post/13565654
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Squareeyes for all of your work with the H1 icons!
> 
> 
> May I respectfully request an icon for SportsTime Ohio HD?
> 
> 
> Here is a link to their website showing the logo:
> 
> http://www.sportstimeohio.com/
> 
> 
> They will be carrying all of the Cleveland Indians games in HD this season!
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> 
> --Mark--



Marky,

Just finished them and they're ready to d/l.

,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMar* /forum/post/13565949
> 
> 
> Squareeyes, I did a search and found the website with your 880 icons - will these work for the H1 or is there another site? Thank you.



KenMar,

There is another site called squareworld that has 880 icons. The icons I made for the one are at http://www.iconharmony.com . I really ought to change my site's header to avoid future confusion.

,R


----------



## jizaref1

Is there a way to speed up the speed the Harmony send sequential commands? When it dials in a channel number to my cable box it seems to press each number with a tiny delay in between.


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13566643
> 
> 
> Is there a way to speed up the speed the Harmony send sequential commands? When it dials in a channel number to my cable box it seems to press each number with a tiny delay in between.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

Check out post #750 and subsequent in this thread. There are many more posts on the subject. One user actually timed his and posted a comparison of leading 0 vs. enter key input.

There are other posts with optimum delay values for different DVRs. I have tweeked the delays on my SA 8300HD and switched to leading 0's rather than channel+enter and the dvr switches channels lightning fast now.

,R


----------



## MarkyM

Thank You squareeyes!


My new H1 is charging now!


--Mark--



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13566167
> 
> 
> Marky,
> 
> Just finished them and they're ready to d/l.
> 
> ,R


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13566758
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> Check out post #750 and subsequent in this thread. There are many more posts on the subject. One user actually timed his and posted a comparison of leading 0 vs. enter key input.
> 
> There are other posts with optimum delay values for different DVRs. I have tweeked the delays on my SA 8300HD and switched to leading 0's rather than channel+enter and the dvr switches channels lightning fast now.
> 
> ,R



How do you jump to a post # instead of scrolling through lots of pages?

Thanks again

Jeff


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13566931
> 
> 
> How do you jump to a post # instead of scrolling through lots of pages?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

I'm not sure that you can jump right to a post. Usually I just slog through by page.

Next time I refer a post I will include the link to the page, like:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...967841&page=25 

for post #750.









,R


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob316* /forum/post/13561885
> 
> 
> I purchased mine from ecost, I ordered it on Friday and it came on Monday, brand new sealed in the box. The remote works like a charm. Go with Ecost



I bought mine from ecost as well. I usually buy from the big river, but decided to give ecost a try because of the great deal they have going on now. The ONE along with the logos from squareeyes is perfect!


Way to go Joe on your testimonial


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13567229
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> I'm not sure that you can jump right to a post. Usually I just slog through by page.
> 
> Next time I refer a post I will include the link to the page, like:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...967841&page=25
> 
> for post #750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post13149648 


Takes you right to post 750.


----------



## DND

Looking to replace my Sony AV3000 and I'm leaning towards the H1. Does the H1 have a timer feature to turn on devices at specific times? With my Sony, it's set to turn on the TV every morning Monday to Friday. Not just for watching the news and checking the weather, but its my _other_ alarm.










Thanks,


Dane


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/13569763
> 
> 
> Looking to replace my Sony AV3000 and I'm leaning towards the H1. Does the H1 have a timer feature to turn on devices at specific times? With my Sony, it's set to turn on the TV every morning Monday to Friday. Not just for watching the news and checking the weather, but its my _other_ alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dane



No, there is no timer feature to turn devices on or off


Phil


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13561468
> 
> 
> One thing, though - can I get the four colored buttons without any labels? I have to label each section to make the icon pop up, but then each one has a label on the remote screen.



I don't think there is a way around this. Kind of a bummer too. I don't need a label that says "Red" on top of a red icon.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13561468
> 
> 
> One thing, though - can I get the four colored buttons without any labels? I have to label each section to make the icon pop up, but then each one has a label on the remote screen.



I played around with the Harmony software a little and found out that the nifty pictures for the commands with custom pictures are tied to the label, not to the actual button. For example, if I label a button "purple" and tie it to the red command for the DirecTV DVR, it won't show up. For me, if I label the "A" command anything other than "A", the picture doesn't show up. Seems to me it should be the other way around, and the picture should be tied to the command, not to the label. Otherwise, I can use the picture for any other command on any other device if I use the right label.


----------



## Marco33

Great remote. The new layout is... what I've been waiting for. Having the less used #'s buttons at the bottom seems like the right idea. The play button is centered unlike my 550. Just great. LCD screen touch seems to work fine for me.


Small nothing complaint... be nice to have colored icons for any function on the lcd, like Red-Green etc on the Tivo/DVR.


Also, would be nice if the Slide show could be set to repeat. I was thinking a Matrix code type pictures set in sequence.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/13571472
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a way around this. Kind of a bummer too. I don't need a label that says "Red" on top of a red icon.



Think of it as being helpful for the colorblind?? I too wish I had an option. Maybe in the March errrr Springtime Software update.


----------



## mirage01

Does anyone use this remote for the new Samsung Series 6 (A650) TVs? I just got the TV and the Harmony One. The TV was in the database but I can't access any TV menu options. The Menu comes up when I hit the menu option but when I press up or down on the directional buttons, the remote actually changes the channels on the tv instead. Also pressing left or right on the directional pad moves the TV volume up and down.


I went ahead and tried to customize the buttons for the TV in the Harmony software and assigned the DirectionalUp to the pad up button and so forth for the rest of the directional pad but I get the same results.


Any thoughts or solutions? Thanks.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage01* /forum/post/13580423
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this remote for the new Samsung Series 6 (A650) TVs? I just got the TV and the Harmony One. The TV was in the database but I can't access any TV menu options. The Menu comes up when I hit the menu option but when I press up or down on the directional buttons, the remote actually changes the channels on the tv instead. Also pressing left or right on the directional pad moves the TV volume up and down.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and tried to customize the buttons for the TV in the Harmony software and assigned the DirectionalUp to the pad up button and so forth for the rest of the directional pad but I get the same results.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or solutions? Thanks.



Dumb question: How does the original remote react when you do the same sequence? Also, did you teach the One the key commands from the original remote jik they changed their codings?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage01* /forum/post/13580423
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this remote for the new Samsung Series 6 (A650) TVs? I just got the TV and the Harmony One. The TV was in the database but I can't access any TV menu options. The Menu comes up when I hit the menu option but when I press up or down on the directional buttons, the remote actually changes the channels on the tv instead. Also pressing left or right on the directional pad moves the TV volume up and down.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and tried to customize the buttons for the TV in the Harmony software and assigned the DirectionalUp to the pad up button and so forth for the rest of the directional pad but I get the same results.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or solutions? Thanks.



Also, are you using a DVR or cable box that those commands (up and down) might be tied to while you are in that activity?


----------



## 62thunderbird

Tonight all of a sudden, whenever a selection is made with any button the following prompt appears on screen: "Cannot delete while file is in use. Close file and try again. Code CIU."


WTF? anybody got a clue?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/13584062
> 
> 
> Tonight all of a sudden, whenever a selection is made with any button the following prompt appears on screen: "Cannot delete while file is in use. Close file and try again. Code CIU."
> 
> 
> WTF? anybody got a clue?



This is not good?? I suggest a visit to the Logitech forums.


----------



## 62thunderbird

I powered everything down, including the DVR (which is always on.) Powered it back up and the mysterious message is gone!! Perhaps it was a DVR message and not an H1 code.


Now that that is done, how do I go about putting the custom channel icons into the soft buttons of this remote? Any tutorials? I have the icons from squareyes, so now I need to put them onto the H1.


----------



## userb

It was definitely the dvr.


----------



## mirage01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13580717
> 
> 
> Dumb question: How does the original remote react when you do the same sequence? Also, did you teach the One the key commands from the original remote jik they changed their codings?



I haven't tried teaching the remote the commands because I couldn't find a way to switch back to the database command.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13581055
> 
> 
> Also, are you using a DVR or cable box that those commands (up and down) might be tied to while you are in that activity?



This isn't during an activity. I'm trying to work in the menu by first selecting TV from the devices menu on the touch screen.


----------



## 62thunderbird

Well I did the search and finally found the instructions to add "favorites" and include the icons. Outstanding! Now I wonder is there a way these "favorites' can be copied/pasted into another activity that also uses the DVR?


The activity with the favorites is "watch tv" (TV only.) I also have "TV/Stereo" which is the TV _and_ the HTIB. Do I have to reenter my favorites _again_ on that activity?


This remote is the best bang for the home theater buck since I bought the TV.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/13585501
> 
> 
> Well I did the search and finally found the instructions to add "favorites" and include the icons. Outstanding! Now I wonder is there a way these "favorites' can be copied/pasted into another activity that also uses the DVR?
> 
> 
> The activity with the favorites is "watch tv" (TV only.) I also have "TV/Stereo" which is the TV _and_ the HTIB. Do I have to reenter my favorites _again_ on that activity?
> 
> 
> This remote is the best bang for the home theater buck since I bought the TV.



Yes you need to add them manually to each activity. Unfortunately, there is no way of copying them.


----------



## userb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage01* /forum/post/13585437
> 
> 
> I haven't tried teaching the remote the commands because I couldn't find a way to switch back to the database command.



If you are worried about losing the database commands, you can just learn the functions you want as a new commands (instead of overwriting DirectionUp, learn new command DirectionUp2 or D-PadUp or whatever).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage01* /forum/post/13585437
> 
> 
> This isn't during an activity. I'm trying to work in the menu by first selecting TV from the devices menu on the touch screen.



Are you sure you did customize buttons in the right place (on the Devices screen for tv in device mode, on the Activities screen for tv in a particular activity)?


----------



## mave198

Just picked up my One on Ebay for $192 shipped.


Great remote so far. Love the customization it offers.


----------



## rushwj

got mine from ecost yesterday and set it up. it's working great and a much-needed improvement over previous models. however, can anyone help me with an issue? i put in some of the custom graphics for channels by squareeyes (thanks dude!), but i don't want it to be the first page when i'm on the "watch tv" activity, i want the colored/lettered numbers from my scientific atlantic HDDVR to be there (what gets used more than regular TV) and then be able to go to page 2 and so forth for the custom buttons. any idea how to do this? is it possible? thanks in advance.

-bill


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rushwj* /forum/post/13592680
> 
> 
> got mine from ecost yesterday and set it up. it's working great and a much-needed improvement over previous models. however, can anyone help me with an issue? i put in some of the custom graphics for channels by squareeyes (thanks dude!), but i don't want it to be the first page when i'm on the "watch tv" activity, i want the colored/lettered numbers from my scientific atlantic HDDVR to be there (what gets used more than regular TV) and then be able to go to page 2 and so forth for the custom buttons. any idea how to do this? is it possible? thanks in advance.
> 
> -bill



Bill,

In the Harmony software go to the Watch TV Activity - Settings - Set Up Favorite Channels - at the top of the screen where you add the channel icons is an inconspicuous check box "Always display these channels...". Make sure it is checked off and then update your remote. The DVR command buttons will now come up as the default screen when you go to your Watch TV activity.

,R


----------



## rushwj

thanks randy. however, what i'd like is for them to be the second page and the first page to be the colored/lettered numbers for the DVR functions. is that possible?


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rushwj* /forum/post/13593794
> 
> 
> thanks randy. however, what i'd like is for them to be the second page and the first page to be the colored/lettered numbers for the DVR functions. is that possible?



What Randy suggests will bring up the DVR functions as "page 1" ... to get to the Favorite channel icons you'll need to press the "favorites" soft key at the lower corner of the touch display on the H1. You can then scroll through your favorite channel screens by using the right and left side arrows on the display.


Frank


----------



## KenMar

I have had the Harmony for a couple of days and all I can say is "wow" - the initial setup was fairly easy, but it has taken me a couple of days of "fine tuning" to get everything perfect as my system is pretty complex with the scaler/switch, etc. The icons from squareeyes are the icing on the cake - the remote looks as good as it works. The big test was that my wife was home alone and had no issues with the system - everything worked perfectly and she stated that she likes the new remote. Nuff said......


----------



## kreepy

This will be my first Harmony Remote, and what better fitting then the Harmony 1, i have played around with the 550 and 880, and really did like that, but after doing some research and examining the One, i decided to go with it, esp since i had an employee discount chance for $125, but anyway, thats not the point. Im highly looking foward for this to come, this remote will go good with my stuff, i have high hopes for the remote.


So im hoping i made a good choice with this remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13596703
> 
> 
> 
> So im hoping i made a good choice with this remote.



I think you did!


----------



## Pibe38

I recently had gotten the 880 and was not happy with it... not because of the remote itself, don't get me wrong. But the button layout was just not for me.


Luckily, I was able to return it and ordered the One from eCost as well... I should get it in a couple of days!!!


Thanks for all the info on this thread.


----------



## PelosBI

Hi all.

I've just buy a harmony one and just cannot setup it.

First the software installed didn't pass the connection check. I solved this via the web based setup.

Now, either with the software installed or in the web based setup it keeps waiting forever when I select the device brand and I can't write the model number. Sometimes it even does not show the brands list.


Anyone having problems like this?


Any special requirements for the software to work properly?


I've tried in vista and XP with explorer 7 and latest java runtime, Panda antivirus running on both.


----------



## Blu-Raider

Do you have a broadband connection or dial-up? Is it solid?


----------



## PelosBI

I have ADSL 3Mbps (router 3com officeconnect) and a wireles router attached to it. I connect mu PC via wifi, but i could try to connect with a cable directly to the ADSL router and see what happens.


I'm at work now and here it works (terribly slow, but works).


I'll let you know if i solve this.

Thank you


----------



## RadYOacTve

Do you have your anti-virus and firewall programs turned off?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PelosBI* /forum/post/13604285
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've just buy a harmony one and just cannot setup it.
> 
> First the software installed didn't pass the connection check. I solved this via the web based setup.
> 
> Now, either with the software installed or in the web based setup it keeps waiting forever when I select the device brand and I can't write the model number. Sometimes it even does not show the brands list.
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems like this?
> 
> 
> Any special requirements for the software to work properly?
> 
> 
> I've tried in vista and XP with explorer 7 and latest java runtime, Panda antivirus running on both.



Have you turned off the AV temporarily?


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PelosBI* /forum/post/13604285
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've just buy a harmony one and just cannot setup it.
> 
> First the software installed didn't pass the connection check. I solved this via the web based setup.
> 
> Now, either with the software installed or in the web based setup it keeps waiting forever when I select the device brand and I can't write the model number. Sometimes it even does not show the brands list.
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems like this?
> 
> 
> Any special requirements for the software to work properly?
> 
> 
> I've tried in vista and XP with explorer 7 and latest java runtime, Panda antivirus running on both.



Have you tried turning your firewall and antivirus off? maybe these are causing the problem.


Are you using a router? I was getting problems with Randy's site where pages would start to load and then it would freeze up. I upgraded my router's firmware and the problem went away. Might be worth a try.


Phil


----------



## OvrLpdIO

Just picked one of these up. I couldn't pass up the $125 EPP price. I'm sure my wife will love it as I hear "Why do I need to use 3 remotes to watch TV?" all the time.


----------



## kreepy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OvrLpdIO* /forum/post/13608477
> 
> 
> Just picked one of these up. I couldn't pass up the $125 EPP price. I'm sure my wife will love it as I hear "Why do I need to use 3 remotes to watch TV?" all the time.



See, then you tell her that you did your fair share to help clean up and you decided to clean up the TV room by putting away all the remotes...lol..


Its considered cleaning right???


----------



## Fit2Run

I know I saw this somewhere else in thread, but cant find.


I programmed favorites into the remote and it works great. I click on the favorite channel and it type the 3 digit channel quickly, but then its slow to change the channel. I notice if I click ENTER rightafter the 3 digits are entered it moves to the channel right away.


How can I program a sequence to add enter after the input of hitting a favorite channel. Or change the speed enter is being hit.


Thanks,


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13615966
> 
> 
> I know I saw this somewhere else in thread, but cant find.
> 
> 
> I programmed favorites into the remote and it works great. I click on the favorite channel and it type the 3 digit channel quickly, but then its slow to change the channel. I notice if I click ENTER rightafter the 3 digits are entered it moves to the channel right away.
> 
> 
> How can I program a sequence to add enter after the input of hitting a favorite channel. Or change the speed enter is being hit.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Many digital cable boxes (including my Motorola QIP 6416 DVR from Verizon) can accept up to four digits. If you program a four digit channel input, such a 0-8-4-6 for channel 846 it should switch right to that channel without needing the Enter.


Try that. If that doesn't work you might have to program an individual "sequence" for each channel.


----------



## 62thunderbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13615966
> 
> 
> I click on the favorite channel and it type the 3 digit channel quickly, but then its slow to change the channel. I notice if I click ENTER rightafter the 3 digits are entered it moves to the channel right away.



My DVR works the opposite. I see the entry of the first two digits on screen, but the channel changes immediately as the third digit is entered. My wait is _before_ the first digit shows up. Seems like forever. Can this be made to occur more rapidly?


it takes a good 4 seconds to change the channel with _favorites_.


----------



## HighAltHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/13616244
> 
> 
> My DVR works the opposite. I see the entry of the first two digits on screen, but the channel changes immediately as the third digit is entered. My wait is _before_ the first digit shows up. Seems like forever. Can this be made to occur more rapidly?
> 
> 
> it takes a good 4 seconds to change the channel with _favorites_.



Me too. Changing the volume either on my receiver or tv takes a split second longer than it should also.


----------



## mraub

Can you explain this price a little more. Is this a website? Looked back over the past few pages and found no information on this price.


Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OvrLpdIO* /forum/post/13608477
> 
> 
> Just picked one of these up. I couldn't pass up the $125 EPP price. I'm sure my wife will love it as I hear "Why do I need to use 3 remotes to watch TV?" all the time.


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighAltHD* /forum/post/13616322
> 
> 
> Me too. Changing the volume either on my receiver or tv takes a split second longer than it should also.



Make sure in the setup software you try to fiddle with tke key delay and interdevice delay too.


Jeff


----------



## Neurothief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lighting Guy* /forum/post/13549620
> 
> 
> Deal again from eCost, $189 plus shipping for the One.
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp...&source=k54384



Lighting Guy, or anyone else. I noticed the mfg Part number on the Harmony One for sale at 189.00 is 915000034 where as the one not on sale at 199.00 is 915000035 which is the part number on Logitechs website. I saw someone else mention he thought perhaps these were intended for Canada. I searched this thread for the part numbers with and with out the dashes (as they are shown on Logitechs web site) and didn't find anything about it. Does anyone have any insight into the difference? I realize it's only 10 bucks..but hey I'd stop to pick up 10 bucks off the sidewalk, so I just wanted to see in someone could explain the differance in mfg part numbers...


Thanks,

Michael


----------



## HighAltHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13616888
> 
> 
> Make sure in the setup software you try to fiddle with tke key delay and interdevice delay too.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Thanks. I haven't done that, but I'll get to it now.


----------



## laugsbach

Hello Neurothief,


I can't answer your question, but here is another deal you might be interested in at eBay, Item #290220793429.


Brand New Harmony 1 for $192.00 delivered.


Larry


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurothief* /forum/post/13617165
> 
> 
> Lighting Guy, or anyone else. I noticed the mfg Part number on the Harmony One for sale at 189.00 is 915000034 where as the one not on sale at 199.00 is 915000035 which is the part number on Logitechs website. I saw someone else mention he thought perhaps these were intended for Canada. I searched this thread for the part numbers with and with out the dashes (as they are shown on Logitechs web site) and didn't find anything about it. Does anyone have any insight into the difference? I realize it's only 10 bucks..but hey I'd stop to pick up 10 bucks off the sidewalk, so I just wanted to see in someone could explain the differance in mfg part numbers...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael



so here's the scoop. the one on sale from ecost is indeed in the canadian packaging. after ordering one from them i couldn't wait and bought one at retail in the interim (at full price). when the ecost one arrived i directly compared the two side by side. the packaging on the ecost version is bilingual (english and french) and the written descriptions are slightly different. as you saw, the upc numbers were slightly different as well. upon opening the packages, they are identical. the remotes are 100% identical, as is the included materials. i ended up keeping one of them (after a few days i forgot which was which...) and returned the other to the store for a refund. buy in good faith


----------



## kreepy

Well it looks like mine comes on Monday, getting excited to play with this remote, its going to be nice to be able to put all my remotes away in a cubby hole somewhere and just worry about 1 remote to do everything










Now if logitech would make a universal game controller for all the gaming consoles...lol..jk


----------



## EliteGuy77

I just set up my One today and it's pretty sweet. Quick question. Is there a way to rearrange the order of the on screen buttons appear for each device (i.e. my TV function has about 12 pages of different button functions, but the 4 or 5 I use most - almost exclusively - are spread on pages 5, 8 and 10). It would help out a lot if they were all on the first page.


Thanks


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliteGuy77* /forum/post/13627289
> 
> 
> I just set up my One today and it's pretty sweet. Quick question. Is there a way to rearrange the order of the on screen buttons appear for each device (i.e. my TV function has about 12 pages of different button functions, but the 4 or 5 I use most - almost exclusively - are spread on pages 5, 8 and 10). It would help out a lot if they were all on the first page.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Why don't you put those 4 or 5 that you use the most so they show up automatically when you use the activity that those buttons are used for?


To set them as custom buttons for that activity (so you won't need to go to the devices page at all), click "Customize Buttons" on the activity that you need those functions, then click the "Additional Buttons" tab, and set those buttons up there. Problem solved. No more need to wade through pages and pages of obscure, oftentimes useless, functions to pick the 4 or 5 you actually need.


----------



## EliteGuy77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13627779
> 
> 
> Why don't you put those 4 or 5 that you use the most so they show up automatically when you use the activity that those buttons are used for?
> 
> 
> Set them as custom buttons for that activity, and you won't need to go to the devices page at all.



Sounds like that'll do the trick. I'm an idiot though. How do I do that?


----------



## Pibe38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliteGuy77* /forum/post/13627783
> 
> 
> Sounds like that'll do the trick. I'm an idiot though. How do I do that?



Go to the Activities screen, click on Customize Buttons under the desired Activity, click on the Additional Buttons tab, and customize to your liking.


I just got my One today from eCost, like it much more than my 880... this is definately the form factor I was waiting for.


Now... is it me, or does the One not have the option to turn off the sensor that wakes it up when you pick the remote up?


----------



## ghgoldberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliteGuy77* /forum/post/13627783
> 
> 
> Sounds like that'll do the trick. I'm an idiot though. How do I do that?



From one idiot to another:

You can use the arrows beside each button in the Harmony setup website to move the individual commands up and down. You can also delete unwanted commands. The default set of commands often includes obscure or worthless commands.


----------



## EliteGuy77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghgoldberg* /forum/post/13628339
> 
> 
> From one idiot to another:
> 
> You can use the arrows beside each button in the Harmony setup website to move the individual commands up and down. You can also delete unwanted commands. The default set of commands often includes obscure or worthless commands.



Ahh OK thanks guys. So I need to set it up via the software on my computer. For some reason my computer runs the software but doesn't connect with the remote via USB. It shows the device when I plug it in, but the software won't see it. I had to go to my parent's house and use their computer and it synced. Just a PITA to have to go there and use it, then come home and see if it worked.


Anyone else have this issue? I tried turning off my firewall and anti-virus. Still won't see it.


----------



## rushwj

frankpc - thanks, i just noticed that right before reading your post. appreciate the help though.


----------



## Odoyle

I bought One yesterday and it is awesome. I got it up and in working order with all of my devices in less than an hour, and working in more specific detail after another hour of playing around. Still needs some tweaking for my HTPC but the basic functions are up and running.


One question for you long-time owners: how does this thing stand up to punishment?


My wife has a hilarious tendency to knock the our remotes off of the couch on an almost daily basis. Our place is carpeted and our couch is kinda low so none of our existing/previous remotes have suffered any electronic or physical damage, but this One is so shiny and new and expensive I'm curious about its ability to handle the occasional half-meter fall onto the floor.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I drop mine from the arm of my recliner to the carpeted floor all the time and have not seen any damage to it. I think you'll be ok for an occasional drop.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Odoyle* /forum/post/13637981
> 
> 
> I bought One yesterday and it is awesome. I got it up and in working order with all of my devices in less than an hour, and working in more specific detail after another hour of playing around. Still needs some tweaking for my HTPC but the basic functions are up and running.
> 
> 
> One question for you long-time owners: how does this thing stand up to punishment?
> 
> 
> My wife has a hilarious tendency to knock the our remotes off of the couch on an almost daily basis. Our place is carpeted and our couch is kinda low so none of our existing/previous remotes have suffered any electronic or physical damage, but this One is so shiny and new and expensive I'm curious about its ability to handle the occasional half-meter fall onto the floor.


----------



## Neurothief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/13623538
> 
> 
> so here's the scoop. the one on sale from ecost is indeed in the canadian packaging. after ordering one from them i couldn't wait and bought one at retail in the interim (at full price). when the ecost one arrived i directly compared the two side by side. the packaging on the ecost version is bilingual (english and french) and the written descriptions are slightly different. as you saw, the upc numbers were slightly different as well. upon opening the packages, they are identical. the remotes are 100% identical, as is the included materials. i ended up keeping one of them (after a few days i forgot which was which...) and returned the other to the store for a refund. buy in good faith



Thanks for the info. I went ahead and picked one up last night, got it set up and working generally to my likeing pretty rapidly, though I'm sure I'll do some more tweaking. One thing I"m thinking of doing, I have Bright house/SA 8300HDC DVR box, to get to the list button I have to go to the devices and get to the page for the DVR, I noticed that while watching it the Menu and Guiode buttons both activate the guide on the STB so I was thinking of changing the programing on the Menu button to activate the list. Anyone else have a similiar scenario with other suggestions?


Michael


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurothief* /forum/post/13638210
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I went ahead and picked one up last night, got it set up and working generally to my likeing pretty rapidly, though I'm sure I'll do some more tweaking. One thing I"m thinking of doing, I have Bright house/SA 8300HDC DVR box, to get to the list button I have to go to the devices and get to the page for the DVR, I noticed that while watching it the Menu and Guiode buttons both activate the guide on the STB so I was thinking of changing the programing on the Menu button to activate the list. Anyone else have a similiar scenario with other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Michael



The arrow up and down hard buttons in the top middle of the remote don't map to anything particularly useful for me. I make the arrow be "last channel used" and the bottom arrow be "DVR". Works well for me. The default "last channel" hard button just above the arrows keys works better for me as an "instant replay" button as the location is more intuitive for me.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I use the menu button to bring up the settings for my SA8300HD and use the rocker switch in the center for page up/down.


You dont have to go to the device to get to your list button. Under customize buttons, on the additional page, add it there, with your first page with the "A, B, C" buttons.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurothief* /forum/post/13638210
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I went ahead and picked one up last night, got it set up and working generally to my likeing pretty rapidly, though I'm sure I'll do some more tweaking. One thing I"m thinking of doing, I have Bright house/SA 8300HDC DVR box, to get to the list button I have to go to the devices and get to the page for the DVR, I noticed that while watching it the Menu and Guiode buttons both activate the guide on the STB so I was thinking of changing the programing on the Menu button to activate the list. Anyone else have a similiar scenario with other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## kreepy

Well I got mine today:


Set up was rather easy, wasnt 100% sure of the model # to type in for the cable box .... So it didnt like the cable box at 1st. But after letting the remote fix the issue everything works great. I really like the activity button and how you can choose what you want to start up 1st. I'm still learning how to use this remote with the reciever, but other then that, now i wont have 100 remotes laying around, just 100 game controllers...lol. Anyway, besides just getting it set up and all that, it seems like everything is good with this remote. Now i just have to learn how to use my receiver with the remote. Wanna learn how to switch inputs.


So Far I have only one complaint: Its (Touchscreen) really sensitive if you hit barely touch the wrong button. I thought i was hitting 1 button and it was using another button on the touch screen. It would of made for an interesting night when if i didnt catch this.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jphillips63* /forum/post/13640135
> 
> 
> Then in master BR unfortunatly it won't operate my PS3 for watching Blu ray Movies so I still have to have the blu ray remote for this function. But it'll turn the 5300 and Toshiba on.



You can buy a dongle (I think it's called the Nyko Blu Wave) which you plug into the PS3. This will allow you to control the PS3 using a infra-red remotes (like the Harmony One).


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jphillips63* /forum/post/13640135
> 
> 
> Wow I just got the 550 and set it up to operate 2 home surround systems.



I thought this was a thread about the Harmony One.


----------



## jphillips63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/13641774
> 
> 
> I thought this was a thread about the Harmony One.






sorry I deleted it...... Happy now?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jphillips63* /forum/post/13641851
> 
> 
> sorry I deleted it...... Happy now?



Awww....now my reply is quoting a post that is no longer there


----------



## Pibe38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13640698
> 
> 
> You can buy a dongle (I think it's called the Nyko Blu Wave) which you plug into the PS3. This will allow you to control the PS3 using a infra-red remotes (like the Harmony One).



This is correct, however, it will not turn on the PS3 since it does not support being turned via IR... there are some mods that can be purchased, I read about it here but forget where it is.


If the PS3 is accessible, just turn it on on the way to your bed/sofa and then control it with the Nyko BlueWave dongle via the Harmony One










Loving my One here... got it a couple of days ago from eCost and so far works without issues. Been using it as my sole remote for 2 days already... still tweaking my buttons and some time delays.


Can someone confirm that the motion sensor cannot be turned off as it could on the 880? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pibe38* /forum/post/13642610
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that the motion sensor cannot be turned off as it could on the 880? Or am I missing something here?



Pibe there isnt a way to turn off the motion sensor on the harmony one as far as I can tell. I have had it for a couple weeks now and been through the manual and online software and there was never any mention of this option.


You do have my curiosity though why would you want to turn it off ?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pibe38* /forum/post/13642610
> 
> 
> This is correct, however, it will not turn on the PS3 since it does not support being turned via IR... there are some mods that can be purchased, I read about it here but forget where it is.
> 
> 
> If the PS3 is accessible, just turn it on on the way to your bed/sofa and then control it with the Nyko BlueWave dongle via the Harmony One..


 Check out the IR2BT . This is apparently a simple, elegant solution. It perfectly reproduces the bluetooth signals of the PS3 media remote, etc. It can turn on/off the PS3 (without any tethered ugly wires). All with one simple, small, unobtrusive, black box. It takes IR (from any remote) and converts it to bluetooth. Unlike some similar devices, this one appears to be immune to PS3 software upgrades which killed the on/off function of other "converters". (Sony would have to do something rendering their own media remote useless for this to happen to the IR2BT). The IR2BT can be powered by USB (by any always-on USB port like on a STB); can be plugged into wall outlet; or can be powered by batteries. Because it transmits bluetooth, it doesn't need to be in proximity to the PS3---you just need to be able to point your IR remote at it.


The problem is the manufacturer is relatively small, so you essentially have to get on a list to receive one. His feedback forum is amazing, though. He (and others) respond quickly, and everyone seems to be quite pleased with the product.


Mine is being shipped as we speak. I can't wait. I know I sound like a fanboy and I admittedly haven't even had the opportunity to use one. I have the Nyko Blu-wave, but I just can't seem to get beyond the delays and the inability to turn on the PS3.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jphillips63* /forum/post/13641851
> 
> 
> sorry I deleted it...... Happy now?



Not until you make you sig take up an entire screen.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13639836
> 
> 
> .......So Far I have only one complaint: Its (Touchscreen) really sensitive if you hit barely touch the wrong button. I thought i was hitting 1 button and it was using another button on the touch screen. It would of made for an interesting night when if i didnt catch this.



On the remote, at the activities screen, choose options, then a screen comes up with the ability of adjusting touchscreen sensitivity. I like medium.


----------



## kreepy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13644024
> 
> 
> On the remote, at the activities screen, choose options, then a screen comes up with the ability of adjusting touchscreen sensitivity. I like medium.




yea, may have to change mine lower...either way, im not really complaining, its a nice remots and it was amazing to finally hide all my other remotes...Im happy with it, a little sensitive or big fingers, whatever it is, im very happy with it


----------



## ddlv

Could someone please tell me if the Harmony One will work with these devices?


1. Sony BDPS301 BluRay

2. Sony KDL46VL130 Monitor/TV

3. Sony HT-CT100 Receiver/HTIB


Would we lose or have problems with the Bravia Synch Feature by using the Harmony One to control the devices?


Thank you


----------



## Pibe38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13643379
> 
> 
> You do have my curiosity though why would you want to turn it off ?



I had an 880 for a month because of the price, however, I was never happy with the layout of the remote and returned it when found the deal on eCost.


Anyway, the 880 had this option... and I like it because I move a lot when I'm watching TV, this means moving the remote so I don't kick it or drop it.


Basically, by turning it off I end up saving the battery. Plus... I don't know, maybe it's just a quirk of mine and I just prefer for the remote to turn on when I click a button.


Besides the point though... no big deal, loving the One. Huge improvement over the 880 in my opinion!


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pibe38* /forum/post/13652066
> 
> 
> Basically, by turning it off I end up saving the battery. Plus... I don't know, maybe it's just a quirk of mine and I just prefer for the remote to turn on when I click a button.



Sorry if I'm mentioning something you already know, but the amount of time that the screen lights up is adjustable. If you're worried about battery life, you can set it to something like 5 seconds, which isn't going to impact battery life much. Combine that with the very good battery life to begin with, and I suspect it'll become a non-issue for you.


Hope this helps.


----------



## bradandbree

Ok, I realize that posting positive things about the Harmony One on this board is preaching to the choir, but for anyone reading along who is on the fence about this remote and has the means to get one, do so. Especially if your reservation is moving from a "macro-based" way of thinking to an "activity-based" way of thinking. I will freely admit that it takes some getting used to, but after a month or so of adapting to Activities I will never go back. If you're hesitant, my advice is to dive right in, but do so with the understanding that it will require a change in "remote philosophy." If you have some trouble at the beginning, read the forums, ask questions here, and be patient. This is just a fabulous remote, and it won't take long until you can't imagine your HT life without it.


----------



## Pibe38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13652093
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm mentioning something you already know, but the amount of time that the screen lights up is adjustable. If you're worried about battery life, you can set it to something like 5 seconds, which isn't going to impact battery life much. Combine that with the very good battery life to begin with, and I suspect it'll become a non-issue for you.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yep, I do know about that option... however, I appreciate the input










And I agree with you. When I got my 880 I was excited but then a little let down with buttons, layout, etc. The One has really made me a happy camper.


I also want to thank squareeyes for his icons, I have downloaded a handful and all my favorites are set up with his icons.


I've been slowly reading thr first pages of this huge thread and see that some usera reported having the Xbox 360 icon buttons (X, Y, A, B) on both the activity they set up and the device.


Can anyone confirm this? I only see them on the activity. When I'm browsing the device directly I get the regular text X, Y, A, and B on the soft keys.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pibe38* /forum/post/13652578
> 
> 
> Yep, I do know about that option... however, I appreciate the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree with you. When I got my 880 I was excited but then a little let down with buttons, layout, etc. The One has really made me a happy camper.
> 
> 
> I also want to thank squareeyes for his icons, I have downloaded a handful and all my favorites are set up with his icons.
> 
> 
> I've been slowly reading thr first pages of this huge thread and see that some usera reported having the Xbox 360 icon buttons (X, Y, A, B) on both the activity they set up and the device.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? I only see them on the activity. When I'm browsing the device directly I get the regular text X, Y, A, and B on the soft keys.



Graphical buttons only appear in the activities for now.

,R


----------



## RadYOacTve

Joe, credit goes to saintalan for posting this in a separate thread but i think this would be a good addition to the first page. A/V Control database: LINK


----------



## KenMar

Is it possible to program a discrete IR code for a device into this remote? I got the IR codes from the product website and it looks something like this:


0000 006c 001b 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001


Is there anyway to get this programmed into the remote? I can't find anything in the software that would allow me to program anything remotely (no pun) like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DMBeer41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13056201
> 
> 
> I'm no Harmony expert, but you can assign an action to a hard or soft button. So if your pause button was an action that paused and turn the lights up, it should be possible.



Hi, this is an older post in this forum, but i was wondering if it's even possible to give two seperate tasks to the same button? If so...how do you do it?


Also, I've done some searching but can't find out how to set "scene 1" or any other scene on the harmony one without the original Lutron remote. I just bought a few spacer system dimmers and want to set up scenes to apply to my activities. How can I set scenes 1-4 without the lutron remote?


Thanks for the help, this thread has already been helpfull for this newbie to set up my HT system.


----------



## Neurothief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pibe38* /forum/post/13652578
> 
> 
> I also want to thank squareeyes for his icons, I have downloaded a handful and all my favorites are set up with his icons.



I'd like to second this. I grabbed History HD, Discovery HD, and Disney so far. Thanks Squareeyes, nicely done!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMar* /forum/post/13655878
> 
> 
> Is it possible to program a discrete IR code for a device into this remote? I got the IR codes from the product website and it looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 0000 006c 001b 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get this programmed into the remote? I can't find anything in the software that would allow me to program anything remotely (no pun) like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Those look like hex codes. I haven't done it but have read many times that harmony tech support (probably have to go to level 2) can add these.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMBeer41* /forum/post/13655896
> 
> 
> Hi, this is an older post in this forum, but i was wondering if it's even possible to give two seperate tasks to the same button? If so...how do you do it?
> 
> 
> Also, I've done some searching but can't find out how to set "scene 1" or any other scene on the harmony one without the original Lutron remote. I just bought a few spacer system dimmers and want to set up scenes to apply to my activities. How can I set scenes 1-4 without the lutron remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, this thread has already been helpfull for this newbie to set up my HT system.



Go into the activity - customize buttons - add sequence. Name the sequence whatever, then you can add up to 5 commands to that sequence. Then assign that sequence to a button. The sequence can be made of any command from any device in the activity. A simple example would be to assign a pause + lights up sequence to your watch DVD activity. The pause command would be from the DVD player and the lights up command would be from the lutron. Then just assign that sequence to the pause button.


If the lutron remote has commands that didn't get downloaded from harmony, you can go into the device (in the software) and learn the commands using the original remote.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMar* /forum/post/13655878
> 
> 
> Is it possible to program a discrete IR code for a device into this remote? I got the IR codes from the product website and it looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 0000 006c 001b 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get this programmed into the remote? I can't find anything in the software that would allow me to program anything remotely (no pun) like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Call Logitech Harmony support and ask for tier II support. Tell them you have some long hex IR codes that you would like added to your account. They will send you an email. Reply to that email and include the long hex codes along with what device you want them added to, and what you would like them called.


I recently did this to add discreet power on and off to my Toshiba HD-A3. It took a long time to get hold of a tier II support person, but once I did it took about 5 minutes to talk to him and send the emails back and forth. The commands showed up in my account the next morning (I also got an email telling me they were added).


----------



## KenMar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13656902
> 
> 
> Call Logitech Harmony support and ask for tier II support. Tell them you have some long hex IR codes that you would like added to your account. They will send you an email. Reply to that email and include the long hex codes along with what device you want them added to, and what you would like them called.
> 
> 
> I recently did this to add discreet power on and off to my Toshiba HD-A3. It took a long time to get hold of a tier II support person, but once I did it took about 5 minutes to talk to him and send the emails back and forth. The commands showed up in my account the next morning (I also got an email telling me they were added).



Gotta tell you - called them and they had it done in a couple of ours - amazing. Great support Logitech!


----------



## GR1MM

I have everything in my appartment programed into my Harmony ONE, except 2 air conditioners I didn't get to yet. Last week my computer crashed, and I lost everything on it, including the Harmony One software.

Can I transfer everything on my ONE back to my computer???How can I get everything I have programed into my Harmony ONE back into my computer???


----------



## Pibe38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/13660716
> 
> 
> I have everything in my appartment programed into my Harmony ONE, except 2 air conditioners I didn't get to yet. Last week my computer crashed, and I lost everything on it, including the Harmony One software.
> 
> Can I transfer everything on my ONE back to my computer???How can I get everything I have programed into my Harmony ONE back into my computer???



You really didn't lose any of the programming, it is all stored on the 'web'. Just download the software from their site, or use your CD, log in with your existing account, and all your commands will be there.


Heck... there's even a website that was used before the software was released.

http://members.harmonyremote.com


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13653296
> 
> 
> Joe, credit goes to saintalan for posting this in a separate thread but i think this would be a good addition to the first page. A/V Control database: LINK



Good Idea!!


----------



## Truckondo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13643466
> 
> Check out the IR2BT . This is apparently a simple, elegant solution. It perfectly reproduces the bluetooth signals of the PS3 media remote, etc. It can turn on/off the PS3 (without any tethered ugly wires). All with one simple, small, unobtrusive, black box. It takes IR (from any remote) and converts it to bluetooth. Unlike some similar devices, this one appears to be immune to PS3 software upgrades which killed the on/off function of other "converters". (Sony would have to do something rendering their own media remote useless for this to happen to the IR2BT). The IR2BT can be powered by USB (by any always-on USB port like on a STB); can be plugged into wall outlet; or can be powered by batteries. Because it transmits bluetooth, it doesn't need to be in proximity to the PS3---you just need to be able to point your IR remote at it.
> 
> 
> The problem is the manufacturer is relatively small, so you essentially have to get on a list to receive one. His feedback forum is amazing, though. He (and others) respond quickly, and everyone seems to be quite pleased with the product.
> 
> 
> Mine is being shipped as we speak. I can't wait. I know I sound like a fanboy and I admittedly haven't even had the opportunity to use one. I have the Nyko Blu-wave, but I just can't seem to get beyond the delays and the inability to turn on the PS3.




I got my IR2BT last week. It works great with my Harmony 360 remote. I really want the Harmony One but I'm going to wait it out till they have a unit with RF.


----------



## Ascen5sion

I have had the remote for a month now and still love it!!!!!


----------



## timick1

How long does it take for Logitech to add new components to their database? More specifically... The new Sony receivers (ie. 720 series).


Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timick1* /forum/post/13672273
> 
> 
> How long does it take for Logitech to add new components to their database? More specifically... The new Sony receivers (ie. 720 series). ...



I got my Pioneer Elite PRO-150 on August 31 - a day before they were released. It was already in the Harmony Data base.


----------



## saintalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timick1* /forum/post/13672273
> 
> 
> How long does it take for Logitech to add new components to their database? More specifically... The new Sony receivers (ie. 720 series).
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sometimes, as long as it takes for a user to put it there!


A lot of devices are there because users add them. I dont know how Logitech work, whether they have manufacturers advise them or what.


----------



## SoundsGood

This Harmony One remote looks too good to pass up.


I have a 720 currently (which works great!) but I've never liked the feel of the buttons -- especially the volume/channel up/down buttons.


Anyway... I'd like to get a head-start on snagging some icons. I found a great site for channel icons (from squareeyes) but can't find the A, B, and C buttons that work with a DVR. Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13685826
> 
> 
> can't find the A, B, and C buttons that work with a DVR. Any suggestions?



The A, B, and C button icons show up automatically when you setup the remote. They only show up in an activity not the individual device (I believe).


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13686408
> 
> 
> The A, B, and C button icons show up automatically when you setup the remote. They only show up in an activity not the individual device (I believe).



Oh, I see. I think.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/13585501
> 
> 
> Well I did the search and finally found the instructions to add "favorites" and include the icons.



I can't find the instructions.....










Please LINK me.


HH


----------



## Gary J

Get more familar with the software. It's not rocket science.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13688062
> 
> 
> Get more familar with the software. It's not rocket science.



Thank UWE for the help..










HH


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13688037
> 
> 
> I can't find the instructions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please LINK me.
> 
> 
> HH



HH,

It's down a level in the software.

Go to your Watch TV activity:

-Settings

-Set Up Favorite Channels

Follow the onscreen inst. from there. Use 'Browse' if you want to add icons that you have downloaded to your computer.

Or you can use any of those fantastic 'Fox' affiliate icons that Harmony has set up for you...









Hope that helps.

,R


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13688110
> 
> 
> HH,
> 
> It's down a level in the software.
> 
> Go to your Watch TV activity:
> 
> -Settings
> 
> -Set Up Favorite Channels
> 
> Follow the onscreen inst. from there. Use 'Browse' if you want to add icons that you have downloaded to your computer.
> 
> Or you can use any of those fantastic 'Fox' affiliate icons that Harmony has set up for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ,R



Thanks S-E


I tried the search and kept getting everything but what I needed.


Now,,,Off to use Your icons.


HH


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13688062
> 
> 
> Get more familar with the software. It's not rocket science.



That would be one rocket scientist to ... Oh, wait. SC lol


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13688432
> 
> 
> That would be one rocket scientist to ... Oh, wait. SC lol



Yeah, Navy country... Oh, wait.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13688502
> 
> 
> Yeah, Navy country... Oh, wait.



OOH-RAH>>>MF


HH


----------



## twodaparty

Will they make a newer version of the Harmony One eventually that can control the PS3 without buying anything extra?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twodaparty* /forum/post/13695803
> 
> 
> Will they make a newer version of the Harmony One eventually that can control the PS3 without buying anything extra?



Why would they? It's the only BlueTooth AV device on the market. Just get an IR dongle and call it a day.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twodaparty* /forum/post/13695803
> 
> 
> Will they make a newer version of the Harmony One eventually that can control the PS3 without buying anything extra?



I doubt they're going to come out with a bluetooth version unless many other component manufacturers jump on that technology. It's more likely that they will release an RF version in the future.

,R


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twodaparty* /forum/post/13695803
> 
> 
> Will they make a newer version of the Harmony One eventually...



I just ordered a Harmony One. That means that a new model will be released in about 32 days from now.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13696016
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Harmony One. That means that a new model will be released in about 32 days from now.



I heard it's coming out later this week... RF, bluetooth, and it'll take dental XRays and show any cavities on the LCD.

You should've waited, Man.

,R


----------



## SoundsGood

Figures. I could use an x-ray remote.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13695875
> 
> 
> Why would they? It's the only BlueTooth AV device on the market. Just get an IR dongle and call it a day.


*Or* an IR2BT.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13696143
> 
> 
> I heard it's coming out later this week... RF, bluetooth, and it'll take dental XRays and show any cavities on the LCD.
> 
> You should've waited, Man.
> 
> ,R



LQTM


----------



## tvmack

When I was first looking at these remotes I considered going with the Harmony 1000 as my last remote was an old Sony tablet which I liked. I decided against it because the regular remotes that came with my electronics were easy to operate with one hand and the "ONE" was similar in design.


Every time I look at the 1000 Harmony thread I thank my lucky stars for my choice! How in the world could Logitech get the "ONE" so perfect and the 1000 is so flawed? The "ONE" has truly been a pleasure to operate.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13699610
> 
> 
> How in the world could Logitech get the "ONE" so perfect and the 1000 is so flawed?



Did Logitech make the 1000? Or was that a Harmony design?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13699678
> 
> 
> Did Logitech make the 1000? Or was that a Harmony design?



Logitech Harmony 1000 is one of many Logitech remotes. The "ONE" and the 1000 are the recent releases. I was almost sold on the 1000, but changed my mind as I wanted a remote I could operate with one hand.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13699610
> 
> 
> How in the world could Logitech get the "ONE" so perfect?
> 
> 
> The "ONE" has truly been a pleasure to operate.



They are getting better,,,but not perfect.


I still like the finish on my original MX500 (rough/rubbery matt finish, no finger prints) as opposed to the high gloss finish on the H1.


It's a ***** cleaning this remote especially in-between the hard buttons and I don't like the clicking sound when you push any button (very annoying when guide scrolling or whatever) hopefully on the next generation of this remote they will quiet it down and put a finish on it like what is on the bottom front half.


Otherwise this is hands down the best user-friendly remote I've owned and I have had em all.


Tried to P/U another one from ecost but they were sold out.


Thanks to squareeyes for the fantastic icons..










HH


----------



## Lee L

I agree WRT to cleaning the One. It is beautiful to look at due to the gloss finish, but a pain to keep clean.


----------



## moonhawk

I think you can turn down the sound--I don't really hear anything with mine.


----------



## girdnerg

You can turn the LCD screen sounds off, but I think he meant the sound the hard buttons make. Can't do anything about those.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13700803
> 
> 
> You can turn the LCD screen sounds off, but I think he meant the sound the hard buttons make. Can't do anything about those.



BINGO


The buttons should give tactile feedback W/O the loud clicking sound...when another person is in the room they can here it as well.


Still a good remote...










HH


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13701265
> 
> 
> BINGO
> 
> 
> The buttons should give tactile feedback W/O the loud clicking sound...when another person is in the room they can here it as well.
> 
> 
> Still a good remote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH



I must be deaf. My remote makes no noise. I've had it since January so maybe it wears in. I don't remember any loud noises though??


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13701374
> 
> 
> I must be deaf. My remote makes no noise. I've had it since January so maybe it wears in. I don't remember any loud noises though??



No noise with mine, even from day one.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13701374
> 
> 
> I must be deaf. My remote makes no noise. I've had it since January so maybe it wears in. I don't remember any loud noises though??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13701539
> 
> 
> No noise with mine, even from day one.




On the 5 way pad, definitely click sounds that can be heard, same with volume, mute, return, page up & down, all channell #s basically every button has a clicking sound.


I have one of my MX-500s out for comparison and it is very silent and gives me that tactile feed back + it's not shinny with finger prints all over it.


When I have control of the remote and my Wife is in the room she can here me messing with the volume control (She likes it low and I like it high)


We have TWC & it gets very irritating when you are surfing/scrolling the guide because of the loud clicks.


HH


----------



## leemathre

I also have never heard any sound from clicking any of the keys on my remote.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/13702116
> 
> 
> I also have never heard any sound from clicking any of the keys on my remote.




Well,,,,I think a poll is in order.


HH


----------



## Gary J

WTF clicks are you talking about?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13702147
> 
> 
> Well,,,,I think a poll is in order.
> 
> 
> HH



No clicks.

,R


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/13702116
> 
> 
> I also have never heard any sound from clicking any of the keys on my remote.



+1 no clicking sounds here either.


----------



## 120inna55

I definetly have the loud clicks as well. The following youtube video shows a user clicking his H1 and the clicks are evident as well. (Note: this is not my video, it's just one I found via another forum. But it does confirm the click that's been mentioned). No I don't think the rest of you are deaf. I just think that some of us have clicking remotes while others don't. Interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCxyINNCoNs


----------



## moonhawk

OK, I checked mine out since my response to the OP on this issue helped start this.


I can hear a clicking sound but it's very quiet. I never really noticed it before, probably because the volume's usually turned up too high.


I'm sure I would never hear it if someone else were operating the remote..


(That ain't gonna happen around here, Baby!!)


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13702702
> 
> 
> I definetly have the loud clicks as well. The following youtube video shows a user clicking his H1 and the clicks are evident as well. (Note: this is not my video, it's just one I found via another forum. But it does confirm the click that's been mentioned). No I don't think the rest of you are deaf. I just think that some of us have clicking remotes while others don't. Interesting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCxyINNCoNs



Wow! Mine's nowhere near that load, just a normal tactile click that you feel far more than hear. Now the question is, which one is "correct", they are obviously made from two different lots.


----------



## leemathre

Mine is model number 915000034 which I understand is the Canadian version. I bought it from ecost. I do not have the audible clicks.


----------



## 120inna55

If I remember correctly (I'm not at home to test it right now), there's a relatively loud click when a button is depressed and a softer click when it's released.


If it had annoyed me enough, I'd have returned it. It doesn't really bother me though. I was just confirming the observation of the OP.


----------



## book

Can this remote learn commands from another remote?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *book* /forum/post/13705119
> 
> 
> Can this remote learn commands from another remote?



Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## book

Thanks for the response =] Is there a faq or something I can look at? If not I got anoter question, how many devices can the remote control? I'm assuming as many as I want/.


----------



## Gary J

The faq is on their web site on Wednesdays.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *book* /forum/post/13705167
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response =] Is there a faq or something I can look at? If not I got anoter question, how many devices can the remote control? I'm assuming as many as I want/.



I think it's 15 and unlim. activities. I can't find the exact info.

Here's the page:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../3898&cl=us,en


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13705187
> 
> 
> The faq is on their web site on Wednesdays.



Checked out your HT. Nice! What no "Jaws 3-D" poster???


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13705229
> 
> 
> Checked out your HT. Nice! What no "Jaws 3-D" poster???



Thanks. Jaws is rotated out at the moment.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13705299
> 
> 
> Thanks. Jaws is rotated out at the moment.



Gary,

Your F*IN' Killing ME! LOL!

,R


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13702702
> 
> 
> I definetly have the loud clicks as well. The following youtube video shows a user clicking his H1 and the clicks are evident as well. (Note: this is not my video, it's just one I found via another forum. But it does confirm the click that's been mentioned). No I don't think the rest of you are deaf. I just think that some of us have clicking remotes while others don't. Interesting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCxyINNCoNs



That is exactly how mine sounds, not a deal killer but when trying to sneak the volume up W/O the Wife noticing is hard some times,,,When she is not around it doesn't bother me.


HH


----------



## mauibeachbum

I just got my Harmony One controller and am stunned to how well it works right out of the box!!! I was a little concerned when I read about problems with other models, but so far, this one is working with my setup: Samsung FP-T5884, Yamaha RX-V663, SA Explorer 8300HD, Toshiba DVD, and acient Panasonic VCR.


Btw, I also hear clicking on my remote. Perhaps its configurable in the setup menus?


Cheers...


----------



## prsut


























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13705136
> 
> 
> Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## stewdadon

Will the Logitech One remote work on HTPC?


----------



## Odoyle

Speaking of remote noise, as of yesterday it sounds like something rattling around inside mine. Functionality has yet to be affected, but I don't really like the fact that there's some random plastic or metal pieces knocking around the insides of my $250 expenditure







I got it from a B&M store recently so I may exchange it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewdadon* /forum/post/13707822
> 
> 
> Will the Logitech One remote work on HTPC?



Yes. Depends on your HTPC IR receiver though. I have a Streamzap USB IR receiver which has been giving me troubles since it's got limited functionality, but with a Hauppauge receiver or a MCE remote receiver you should have full access to all the eHome commands (Guide, Live TV, Videos, etc).


----------



## RadYOacTve

The rattle is the tilt sensor for the backlight. Common in all Harmony remotes...so nothing is broken!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Odoyle* /forum/post/13709222
> 
> 
> Speaking of remote noise, as of yesterday it sounds like something rattling around inside mine. Functionality has yet to be affected, but I don't really like the fact that there's some random plastic or metal pieces knocking around the insides of my $250 expenditure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from a B&M store recently so I may exchange it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Depends on your HTPC IR receiver though. I have a Streamzap USB IR receiver which has been giving me troubles since it's got limited functionality, but with a Hauppauge receiver or a MCE remote receiver you should have full access to all the eHome commands (Guide, Live TV, Videos, etc).


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewdadon* /forum/post/13707822
> 
> 
> Will the Logitech One remote work on HTPC?



In a word, yes. In more words, as long as the remote receiver is IR.

Listed item.


----------



## drsphincter

will this work with a Bose Lifestyle System?


----------



## big sweat

I was think about getting the One but wondered if anyone has tried it with the Next Generation Remote Control Extender?


The extender works great with my current remote allowing me to go through a closet door. I know it works with some of the logitech remotes.


Thanks


----------



## Truckondo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drsphincter* /forum/post/13711169
> 
> 
> will this work with a Bose Lifestyle System?



I programmed one the other day to work with a Lifestyle 48. Make sure to turn on the IR option in the remote settings on the BOSE unit.


----------



## kreepy

I've had my One for a couple weeks now and LOVE it. I just need to set it up a lil better, right now for example to turn off my HD DVD player, i need to flip thru 10 pages before i can pwroff..ohh well...Im sure there is an easier way..I just need to set everything up how i really want it, did happen to get my reciever set up great...


Only issues ive ran into so far:


1st day it didnt really recognize the cable box (issue fixed)


Now when telling it to do an activity it doesnt toggle the TV..kinda odd.. going to fix this one...


Other then that, after just basic use, it is my new friend..i just wish it had bluetooth so i could use it with my PS3


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13722517
> 
> 
> I've had my One for a couple weeks now and LOVE it. I just need to set it up a lil better, right now for example to turn off my HD DVD player, i need to flip thru 10 pages before i can pwroff..ohh well...Im sure there is an easier way..I just need to set everything up how i really want it, did happen to get my reciever set up great...
> 
> 
> Only issues ive ran into so far:
> 
> 
> 1st day it didnt really recognize the cable box (issue fixed)
> 
> 
> Now when telling it to do an activity it doesnt toggle the TV..kinda odd.. going to fix this one...
> 
> 
> Other then that, after just basic use, it is my new friend..i just wish it had bluetooth so i could use it with my PS3



If you told it to turn the player off at the end of activity (actually didn't tell it NOT to turn the item on or off) it should be turning off when you leave the activity. Sounds like a miscommunication in a question it asked.

If need be, you an assign a power command to an LCD point. It shouldn't be needed though. If you find yourself using the "Device" button many times to access controls you're using the One wrong.

Need more info on how you're working with the One.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13722517
> 
> 
> Other then that, after just basic use, it is my new friend..i just wish it had bluetooth so i could use it with my PS3



There are several IR options for the PS3. It's not Logitech's fault Sony was brain dead and didn't include an IR port on the PS3.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13722517
> 
> 
> ...i just wish it had bluetooth so i could use it with my PS3



You need THIS . It works _flawlessley_ with my Harmony One and PS3.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/13702116
> 
> 
> I also have never heard any sound from clicking any of the keys on my remote.



I just set mine up last night. I can definitely hear the keys every time I press them. Overall I do like it. But I still need to get used to it coming from my 680. Plus I need to redo my custom buttons since they didn't transfer over from my 680 programming.

How long will the battery last before it needs to be recharged? Or is it just recommended to always leave it on the charging cradle?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13722517
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Other then that, after just basic use, it is my new friend..i just wish it had bluetooth so i could use it with my PS3



It'll control the PS3 as a BD player just fine with either a USB Dongle or an IR to BT converter such as the IR2BT.


----------



## crawdad62

I just ordered the H1 and I'm really clueless other than it's got to be better than the Synergy remote that I'm using with my cable box










I do have a question. Is there a way for this remote to do specific commands related to specific activities? I have my SA8300 set to output audio through HDMI to my TV for normal viewing. However there are times I'd like to output audio via optical to my A/V receiver (yeah it's old and doesn't support HDMI). So I was wondering if there's a way to press one button and have the SA8300 switch audio outputs and turn on my receiver?


It's my understanding that you can also set this remote to turn on multiple devices related to a given activity which is great but what happens say if I want to watch a DVD/Blu-ray and the TV is already on?


I suppose some of this will become clearer when I receive it but I thought I'd get a leg up.


Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Plumsicle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/13727121
> 
> 
> I just ordered the H1 and I'm really clueless other than it's got to be better than the Synergy remote that I'm using with my cable box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question. Is there a way for this remote to do specific commands related to specific activities? I have my SA8300 set to output audio through HDMI to my TV for normal viewing. However there are times I'd like to output audio via optical to my A/V receiver (yeah it's old and doesn't support HDMI). So I was wondering if there's a way to press one button and have the SA8300 switch audio outputs and turn on my receiver?
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that you can also set this remote to turn on multiple devices related to a given activity which is great but what happens say if I want to watch a DVD/Blu-ray and the TV is already on?
> 
> 
> I suppose some of this will become clearer when I receive it but I thought I'd get a leg up.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.



If there is a code to change the audio output option on the remote or the SA8300, then most likely the H1 will also have that ability. You can customize the buttons any way you please PER activity and device. Usually when you add the devices to an activity it will automatically set up the buttons in way that is useful. But all of that can be customized afterwards as long as there are codes for it. And if there isn't, you can create a macro which will input a series of buttons to get your desired effect.


As for the situation where the TV is already on, as long as you don't turn on the TV manually or the H1 is using discrete on off codes, it will not turn off the TV when switching activities. For example, I click my satellite activity and it turns on the satellite, TV, receiver. I then click activities, and choose Blu-Ray DVD. My blu-ray player will turn on, my TV will change to inputs (if necessary), my receiver will change inputs (if necessary), my satellite will turn off.


Plums.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/13727121
> 
> 
> I just ordered the H1 and I'm really clueless other than it's got to be better than the Synergy remote that I'm using with my cable box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question. Is there a way for this remote to do specific commands related to specific activities? I have my SA8300 set to output audio through HDMI to my TV for normal viewing. However there are times I'd like to output audio via optical to my A/V receiver (yeah it's old and doesn't support HDMI). So I was wondering if there's a way to press one button and have the SA8300 switch audio outputs and turn on my receiver?
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that you can also set this remote to turn on multiple devices related to a given activity which is great but what happens say if I want to watch a DVD/Blu-ray and the TV is already on?
> 
> 
> I suppose some of this will become clearer when I receive it but I thought I'd get a leg up.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.



Sounds like you would simply set up 2 different activities. One would be watch cable and the other would be watch cable with surround (of course you would name them as you wish). All of my activities are set up in duplicate like this since my wife doesn't use the A/V receiver, but I do.


Short answer; as long as the H1 thinks the tv is already on, it won't try and turn it on again.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/13727121
> 
> 
> I just ordered the H1 and I'm really clueless other than it's got to be better than the Synergy remote that I'm using with my cable box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question. Is there a way for this remote to do specific commands related to specific activities? I have my SA8300 set to output audio through HDMI to my TV for normal viewing. However there are times I'd like to output audio via optical to my A/V receiver (yeah it's old and doesn't support HDMI). So I was wondering if there's a way to press one button and have the SA8300 switch audio outputs and turn on my receiver?
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that you can also set this remote to turn on multiple devices related to a given activity which is great but what happens say if I want to watch a DVD/Blu-ray and the TV is already on?
> 
> 
> I suppose some of this will become clearer when I receive it but I thought I'd get a leg up.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.



Yes, you can do exactly as you described. You can program the remote to turn on your receiver and switch to the correct input for that activity.

I listen to the radio and Music Choice through my 8300HD. When I go from 'Watch TV' to 'Listen to Radio' the remote turns off the TV, switches the sound mode on my receiver, and tunes into the radio channel I have predesignated in the remote software. I change radio stations using my 'favorites' screen on the remote.

,R


----------



## captpjd

Hey all, just wanna say all this info is great, I have a 680 for the last 4 yrs and my wife just told me she got a "FREE" Harmony One from this online buzz promotion she gets into online. I'm stoked--love my 680 but now its retiring to the bedroom. H1 now going to primary. *SQUAREEYES*, great icons and thanks for all the time you put into those, is there any chance you could add 4 more for my local stations--thanks again


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13727537
> 
> 
> Hey all, just wanna say all this info is great, I have a 680 for the last 4 yrs and my wife just told me she got a "FREE" Harmony One from this online buzz promotion she gets into online. I'm stoked--love my 680 but now its retiring to the bedroom. H1 now going to primary. *SQUAREEYES*, great icons and thanks for all the time you put into those, is there any chance you could add 4 more for my local stations--thanks again



I'll add'em to the list. I plan to fulfill two-week's worth of requests this weekend, so look for them Sat. night/Sunday.

And thank you for the references. Makes my job easier.

,R


----------



## crawdad62

Wow! Thanks of the information everyone. Look like this is going to be awesome.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13727537
> 
> 
> Hey all, just wanna say all this info is great, I have a 680 for the last 4 yrs and my wife just told me she got a "FREE" Harmony One from this online buzz promotion she gets into online. I'm stoked--love my 680 but now its retiring to the bedroom. H1 now going to primary. *SQUAREEYES*, great icons and thanks for all the time you put into those, is there any chance you could add 4 more for my local stations--thanks again



Made and added.

,R


----------



## fistofsouth

Get ready for a novel here. If you are a perspective Harmony One user you may find this post enlightening. If you are a Harmony lover you may be able to convince me to keep going with this thing. If you are a total Harmony Fanboy/Gusher do us both a favor and IGNORE this post. It isnÂ't flame-bait and IÂ'm not hating on Harmony. I want to love my Harmony One, but I donÂ't. Someone please talk me off the ledge because IÂ'm about to pull the trigger and send this thing back to Amazon.


Let me preface what IÂ'm about to say by stating that I am a technical person; IÂ'm a Network Engineer with experience configuring numerous platforms and if I told you my IQ you wouldnÂ't believe me. I only say that so you will know that I am not technologically illiterate and the Harmony Software is well within my capabilities. Having said that I am less than satisfied with the Harmony Software due in large part to my expectations based on Harmony PR and the testimonials of users on this and other boards. HereÂ's what I gathered after months of researching remote controls:

*LogitechÂ's Stance* : Harmony products use web based software to access a massive database of CE Products. Using our database checker you can see if your device is supported and if it is you can rest assured that any Harmony product will be capable of controlling that device with the same and sometimes improved capabilities vis-Ã*-vis your original remote. Some small tweaks will probably be needed, but within 30 minutes you will be able to control all of your devices seamlessly using our activity based functions.

*Happy Harmony UserÂ's Stance* (here and elsewhere): Harmony remotes are great and although they donÂ't work exactly as advertised out of the box if you are willing to learn a few things and conduct experiments you will eventually get the functionality Logitech advertises. If you are technical this can be a fun and enlightening experience without requiring the same level of programming knowledge that is needed for other remotes. You will essentially get most of the functionality offered by remotes from URC and other CI level remotes and you wonÂ't need to study Macros for hours on end to do it. Essentially Harmony is the Macintosh of Universal remote world; you get all of the power and functionality without needing a PHD to get things moving along. If you run into snags Harmony has some of the friendliest and most knowledgeable support people in the industry.

*Custom Installer/ Harmony hater Stance* : Harmony remotes offer limited customization and are full of empty promises. If you want a real Universal remote you need to learn how to program one like a custom installer or you can pay one of us to program the remote for you thereby doubling the price you will pay to become operational. Macro-based Universal Remotes are essentially the UNIX of the Universal remote world; they are hard to program, but they are based on time-tested methods and will offer the end-user much more reliable and stable performance over the long haul. It may be a ***** to pay someone to add activities every time you add a new device to your rack, but you can always research your ass off, learn some cool stuff along the way and program the thing yourself. If you are willing to do the later you can get a great remote for about the same price as a good Harmony and have much more stable performance using a truly customized platform.

*My Stance on my Harmony One* : Wow this thing looks cool, the finish is difficult to keep clean, but it matches my other components perfectly, has great build quality and it has this cool touch screen. That touch-screen is becoming much cooler day by day thanks to the efforts of great posters (here on AVS and at the Remote Central Forums) like Squareeyes. At the same time the touch-screen is really small; IÂ'm a Leprechaun and even I Âfat fingerÂ commands from time to time.


Speaking of commands I thought this thing would have all of the commands that my OEM remote would have and more. I thought these commands would be proven to work with my electronics and would be customized to my particular model. Instead I have screen after screen of commands that I need to experiment with, many are not at all needed for the device (weÂ'll use my Samsung LN-S3251D LCD as an example) IÂ'm trying to control, say the DVI input select when my Sammy has no DVI Port. Others do not perform the function they are supposed to, such as the Antenna select button for my Sammy, which does absolutely nothing. This is because the commands sent to your remote are not specific to your TV and they were not sent to Logitech by the manufacturer; they are commands that Harmony users have come up with via their own research and trial and error and those that are the most popular for your Brand/Technology (In my case Samsung LCDs) of TV will be sent to your remote instead of commands based on your specific model.


Well that antenna issue is no problem IÂ'll just teach my H1 the Antenna Toggle command from my Sammy remote. Well that worked for a while, but after a couple of software updates the command no longer functions right. No problem IÂ'll call one of those award winning Harmony service reps. Wow the guy is nice and even knowledgeable for first level tech support. He gets the Antenna Toggle command to work and although that still isnÂ't a perfect solution (I really need discrete codes) it works for now. Plus I can look around on the web or even email Sammy for discrete codes and then email Harmony to have those added for my TV device. At least the Antenna toggle works nowÂerrÂum...I guess I spoke to soon because it doesnÂ't work again. I feel like Harmony remotes are the Windows of the Universal Remote world; They promise a great deal and they deliver a great deal, but none of it is as seamless as advertised, much of it you donÂ't need and the stuff you do need will not be stable unless you are willing to put hours into making it that way.


IÂ've spent 8 hours working on my Harmony One now and while many features like the custom favorite icons are cool, the instability and clutter of unneeded commands to sort through and remove is a serious buzz-kill. I canÂ't even get into fine-tuning my activities because my devices are still delivering unstable performance.


So now I have a choice. My weekend will start at six in the morning and will run through until midnight Wednesday (God I love IT) giving me ample time to play with the Harmony One. I can spend hours working on my Harmony, fine-tuning it and getting all of the activities and devices to function properly. Alternately I could send the Harmony back to Amazon and spend that time performing ÂHoney-DosÂ that I will need to take care of anyway. I need some Harmony lover to convince me that I will actually get something for all of my effort. Tell me that the light at the end of the tunnel is not the front of an oncoming train. Tell me that if I am patient I will get where I want to be with this thing. Tell me you had similar issues, but the pay-off was there in the end and you are happy that you spent time on your Harmony instead of gathering Macros for a URC remote. Tell me I wonÂ't be happier just sending back the Harmony and ordering an MX-810 or some such. I know IÂ'm asking for a lot, but I just need some encouragement from this community that my efforts will not be wasted.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13737058
> 
> 
> Someone please talk me off the ledge because I’m about to pull the trigger and send this thing back to Amazon.



While I have a whole list of beefs with the H1, the positives outweigh the negatives. For one, I can't stand the touch screen. I fat finger things all the time and curse every time I have to use it. Total design defect, IMHO.


And as you pointed out, the device soft button database is riddled with a TON of inoperative commands. Some *serious* cleanup need to take place in the device database.


I also hate the glossy finish that attracts fingerprints like a magnet. I also have a plethora of issues with their software and strange limitations. Check out my posts on the Logitech software forums with my lengthy list of issues/enhancements.


However, the H1 is the lesser evil of all universal remotes that I've tried. So as much as I hate and detest some features, I'm keeping it. Not to mention that I got it for $150, plus a nice rebate as well. So I'm only out a little over $100 for it. Logitech has A LOT of room for improvement, but I'm keeping mine.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

fisto....


Not sure what you are looking for in terms of a response. I much prefer my Harmony 880 to any device driven remote. Have not gone to the Harmony 1 quite yet. Once you get used to the Activity mindset its unlimited and is so for folks like myself who aren't going to learn to program endless discrete codes into a remote database. Logitech support is quite helpful but I've only called them once regarding a new charger station. I am way out of warranty period and they swapped it anyway.


I'm half thinking about getting an 880 now as they are quite low in price as Logitech trying to push the Harmony 1's.


Its intuitive to me, easy to program, endless activities, I don't even look at it anymore when selecting activities. Exactly what I want in a remote.


Edit: In typing this it prompted me to go look at prices and Amazon has the 880 very reduced so I went ahead and picked up a second one. I've had mine for many years and want to make sure I have a replacement one.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13737131
> 
> 
> While I have a whole list of beefs with the H1, the positives outweigh the negatives. For one, I can't stand the touch screen. I fat finger things all the time and curse every time I have to use it. Total design defect, IMHO.
> 
> 
> And as you pointed out, the device soft button database is riddled with a TON of inoperative commands. Some *serious* cleanup need to take place in the device database.
> 
> 
> I also hate the glossy finish that attracts fingerprints like a magnet. I also have a plethora of issues with their software and strange limitations. Check out my posts on the Logitech software forums with my lengthy list of issues/enhancements.
> 
> 
> However, the H1 is the lesser evil of all universal remotes that I've tried. So as much as I hate and detest some features, I'm keeping it. Not to mention that I got it for $150, plus a nice rebate as well. So I'm only out a little over $100 for it. Logitech has A LOT of room for improvement, but I'm keeping mine.



Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13737382
> 
> 
> fisto....
> 
> 
> Not sure what you are looking for in terms of a response.



I'm looking for just what you and yngdiego are posting. A little encouragement to stay the course with the Harmony One. I'm more than comfortable with the idea of Activities based functions and even if I end up going with another brand I will set it up to work based on activities. Those function can be done with something like a URC MX-810, but I would need to learn quite a bit to get something like that going. I was hoping with the Harmony I could have my cake and eat it too; full Activity based features without all the hard work.


As it turns out I may end-up spending as much time getting my Harmony One to function as I would if I just went with a macro based solution. At the end of the day Harmonys use macros as well, but they eliminate the need to search for them by linking them to specific models and then activities from there. I may end up spending 16 hours or more to get my H1 to control my Samsung TV the way I want to and even then I may have no promises of stability. I just wonder if I would be better off dedicating that 16 hours to finding macros for my TV and programming them into something like an MX-810 which would at least be stable when finished.


Harmony promises total control without the headaches of programming, but so far my experience has been the opposite. I've spent 8 hours trying to get one device to function properly and I still don't have total control of that one device. In that same eight hours I might have been able to program a macro remote with a dozen discrete codes for my TV. I still wouldn't be anywhere near finished with the process, but at least I could say I was making progress. I can't really make any claims to progress with The One. I just want a little reassurance from other users that if I keep spinning my wheels I'll eventually get some traction with this thing.


----------



## Beerstalker

You may want to try doing what I do. It takes a bit of time and effort, but in the end it really pays off.


First I add a device. Then I go into the soft button setup screen for that device and add every single command that the Logitech database has for it. I update the remote and then test each of those IR commands. I write down which ones work, which ones don't, and which ones do something other than what they are labeled to do. I then go back to the Logitech software and update device buttons. I get rid of the commands that don't work, and rename the commands that do something other than their name. I then set up the device mode with the corrected commands.


After getting the device mode set up I will move on to setting up that device in whatever activity it will be used in, and setting up the keys for the activity.


Finally I start to work on optimizing the delays. First working on Power On delay, then inter input, inter device, and inter key.


While doing stuff this way is a bit of work, I find that I enjoy doing it, and I am much happier with the end result. I have actually been working on putting together some Excel spreadsheets for my devices of what commands do nothing, what commands are labeled incorrectly, and what commands are missing. I plan to send these to Logitech when completed so they can hopefully clean up the database somewhat.


Another member here also thought of the great idea of sharing our delay settings for different devices. By doing this it could save other people a lot of work. So far he and myself are the only ones who have posted anything, but I plan to keep updating as I get more of my components optimized. Here is a link to that thread in case you have any devices that either of us have already worked on.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016794


----------



## joe221

fist, I'm going to take a different tack. Because of the way Harmony warrants the device, it's difficult to Ebay as there is no real warranty except for the original owner. That said, send it back and get the MX of your choice and a good return policy and give it a try. If you succeed, you know your answer. If on the other hand you find it even more frustrating, than you see that the H is going to get it right more than not, long term. I started with an MX-500 and loved it no end, then I got a "show special" 676 at CES a few years ago and saw what I was missing from the MX. I haven't looked back, but that doesn't mean the MX series aren't great. They are. Just no longer my cup of tea. I'd never compare a Harmony to a Mac, it's pure PC all the way. You sweat and curse and program and reprogram and reprogram til one day you get it right. Then it works great for a long time til one day it doesn't and you do it all again. So it goes....


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13737647
> 
> 
> You may want to try doing what I do. It takes a bit of time and effort, but in the end it really pays off.
> 
> 
> First I add a device. Then I go into the soft button setup screen for that device and add every single command that the Logitech database has for it. I update the remote and then test each of those IR commands. I write down which ones work, which ones don't, and which ones do something other than what they are labeled to do. I then go back to the Logitech software and update device buttons. I get rid of the commands that don't work, and rename the commands that do something other than their name. I then set up the device mode with the corrected commands.
> 
> 
> After getting the device mode set up I will move on to setting up that device in whatever activity it will be used in, and setting up the keys for the activity.
> 
> 
> Finally I start to work on optimizing the delays. First working on Power On delay, then inter input, inter device, and inter key.
> 
> 
> While doing stuff this way is a bit of work, I find that I enjoy doing it, and I am much happier with the end result. I have actually been working on putting together some Excel spreadsheets for my devices of what commands do nothing, what commands are labeled incorrectly, and what commands are missing. I plan to send these to Logitech when completed so they can hopefully clean up the database somewhat.
> 
> 
> Another member here also thought of the great idea of sharing our delay settings for different devices. By doing this it could save other people a lot of work. So far he and myself are the only ones who have posted anything, but I plan to keep updating as I get more of my components optimized. Here is a link to that thread in case you have any devices that either of us have already worked on.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016794



Excellent and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## squareeyes

fistofsouth,

I would stay with the harmony one. I came from the old URC camp and switched over a few years ago to an H720. Programming it was near seamless for my semi-complicated setup. The H1 has taken a little more time on the front end, but I have found both Harmony remotes allow me to do things that would've taken much longer to program into my old URC- pushing buttons, scrolling though its tiny lcd.

As kludgy as the Harmony software can be, I do find it extremely simple to use (if not monotonous at times). Some of it is downright elegant, some of it is frustrating as hell as I have to drill down levels to make adjustments or repetitively delete unwanted commands. The UI and usability can definitely use a WYSIWYG overhaul to bring it up to date. But given the complexity of everything I ask my remote to do, given that Harmony has to make allowances to customize thousands of different components available on the market, and given its pricepoint, I believe it lives up to its claims in the end for most users. And they offer free customer support where they will spend hours customizing your device to your needs, and they do it with an enthusiastic willingness unlike any other support I have dealt with.

There are many, many changes I would like to see implemented in their programming and onboard software, but I do feel this remote has delivered and I am still discovering new ways to add functionality to my system that could not be done with my OEM remotes or would take longer to program on other URs in the H1s price range.

Hang in there. Ask questions on the the forums about your specific component issues and hit up Harmony support when needed. Once you have the kinks worked out you may find that the H1 does everything you want it to do and more.

If it doesn't, return it and go back to the devil you know.

,R


----------



## fistofsouth

Thanks Beerstalker, Joe221 and Squareeyes.


Beerstalker I did see the post you referenced and in fact used the delays there for my XBox 360 and used your HD DVD numbers as a baseline for my HD-A2.


My primary frustration is with the instability. I have no problem programing for hours if everything will work the way I need it to when I'm done. TO that end AVS and other forums are priceless, but they can only go so far and the same can be said for Harmony Support. You can see the example I used above for my Antenna function; no working command in original Device entry, learned command dropped from device entry twice and I still can't watch OTA HD unless I use my original Samsung remote. Even if I get the One to use that command my activities will not always function flawlessly because it is a toggle instead of discrete commands.


Still I remain patient; I emailed Samsung yesterday with a request for discrete commands to select ANT 1 (Air) and ANT 2 (Cable), if I get those and if Harmony support can add them to my TV device without a problem I think my biggest complaint will be resolved. Then I just need to get my HDMI2 discrete command to work correctly and I may be able to get my "Watch DVD" activity to work correctly. I'll pour a few more hours into the One and if I can't get satisfactory results using Beerstalkers suggested method (thanks I was pretty much at that stage already so it is reassuring to hear that the process works for you) or via Harmony Support I'll try the MX-810 route. Either way I'll watch this thread for additional suggestions and report my final results here.


Thanks again to all those that have contributed and to those that will contribute to helping me with my little Harmony Soap Opera.


EDIT: Squareeyes have you ever had the opportunity to try out URCs PC Wizard software? From what I hear it makes the Harmony interface look great and has it's own little quirks, but it supposedly delivers more options and better stability when used properly.


----------



## Gary J

I can answer your question! Except I don't see one.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm very pleased with my H!. It works exactly as my other Harmony remotes have. I'm using my H1 with my main display, controlling 12 HDMI devices, plus the Tv, and several HDMI switches. I don't have to mess with any delays. Everything just works. Although I do need to tweak the menus that show up on the touch screen and redo some of the buttons that didn't transfer frmomy other Harmony. But I am very pleased with it so far.

I'm also wondering how long the H1 can go without being charged? I guess I'll find out by leaving it off the charging cradle for a few more days to see how low the battery goes.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13738372
> 
> 
> EDIT: Squareeyes have you ever had the opportunity to try out URCs PC Wizard software? From what I hear it makes the Harmony interface look great and has it's own little quirks, but it supposedly delivers more options and better stability when used properly.



That's another issue I have... Coming from a design background I'm solely on Mac platform with one scrawney Dell as a token PC in my studio. Harmony is the only remote that offers its software on a Mac as far as I know. I checked out Pronto and Nevo early on and really wanted to go with Nevo, but neither offer programming via MacOS. It's really too bad.


On your issue regarding the input switching on your Samsung. I'm not sure why your commands would be dropped from the remote after reupdating and I certainly feel your pain. My JVC inputs are handled the same way on the OEM remote- the input switches with no discrete. However, when I first bought my LCD, it worked out of the box with the discrete codes that were programmed into my old 720. These were codes that were set up for my old JVC CRT TV that the LCD replaced. My point is, there may be a similar model Samsung that offers the discrete inputs you want. Or it may just be that Sammie doesn't offer them at all w/out a special request.


I hope your issues are resolved soon so you can begin using your remote as I do- without frustration or additional messing about (past adding new sequences and commands that make my AV life easier).


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13739321
> 
> 
> That's another issue I have... Coming from a design background I'm solely on Mac platform with one scrawney Dell as a token PC in my studio. Harmony is the only remote that offers its software on a Mac as far as I know. I checked out Pronto and Nevo early on and really wanted to go with Nevo, but neither offer programming via MacOS. It's really too bad.
> 
> 
> On your issue regarding the input switching on your Samsung. I'm not sure why your commands would be dropped from the remote after reupdating and I certainly feel your pain. My JVC inputs are handled the same way on the OEM remote- the input switches with no discrete. However, when I first bought my LCD, it worked out of the box with the discrete codes that were programmed into my old 720. These were codes that were set up for my old JVC CRT TV that the LCD replaced. My point is, there may be a similar model Samsung that offers the discrete inputs you want. Or it may just be that Sammie doesn't offer them at all w/out a special request.
> 
> 
> I hope your issues are resolved soon so you can begin using your remote as I do- without frustration or additional messing about (past adding new sequences and commands that make my AV life easier).



Well I've been working on my One since I came home from work.


I can relate about the entire Mac issue. I use Mac myself and it is REALLY hard to go back to a platform as unstable as Windows. I often wonder how Bill Gates duped the Universe into using such an unstable OS. I also wonder how the average PC user would feel if they knew that I can run the latest Mac OS (10.5 which is what Windows will mimic in their next OS) on a mac that is almost eight years old. I know I would be pissed if I knew windows users were running an OS that is years in advance of mine on a machine that has 1/4 the power of mine. To put it in windows terms; imagine you are running Vista on a Pentium 3 with 32 megs of RAM.


I use Windows, Mac, UNIX and a number of other proprietary Operating Systems and Mac is more stable than all of them with the exception (obviously) of UNIX. It's funny because I work with Mac at home, then go back to work and use Windows and ***** about it like crazy. People that don't use Mac simply don't understand; memory leaks, CTDs and other problems are a part of life for Windows users, but they are virtually nonexistent on a Mac. I normally spend the first few hours back at work wondering why companies choose to use Windows. I guess they just don't know that a $500 Mac Mini can connect to all their existing peripherals and run Widows, Mac and UNIX NATIVELY. As it stands right now many of my UNIX based monitoring platforms crash because they need to run through X-Windows instead of a UNIX based solution(like a Mac or Solaris box), but I digress.


Back on Topic: I just got off a 3 hour phone call with Harmony Tier 2 support. I found out that my Antenna Toggle command became corrupted because it was not really picked up by the Harmony One in learning mode. The Harmony would claim that it had learned the function, but it must have been interference from elsewhere because when I moved my phone into another room and turned off all of the lights the Harmony could never acquire the Antenna Toggle command. Essentially my Samsung remote was not sending the signal and the command my Harmony acquired was from interference.


Even after 3 hours on the phone Harmony could not fix my issue and basically said I should wait to see if Samsung can provide me with discrete codes for Ant 1 and Ant 2. I guess we'll see if I get a response from Samsung. If they have no discrete commands I'll see if I can find any here or elsewhere on the net. If I can't find those I guess I'll send the H1 back and try again with the MX-810 in a few months. If I get the codes you can be sure that I'll come back and let everyone know.


Thanks again to all AVSers that tried to help.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> if I told you my IQ you wouldn’t believe me. I only say that so you will know that I am not technologically illiterate and the Harmony Software is well within my capabilities.



Well, we could teach a monkey to program an harmony. I just think the IQ is'nt an issue when we talk about an idiot-proof software, no offense but programming an harmony is a piece of cake.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

fisto...


Have you been on the RC Forums for the Logitech.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...rmony/list.cgi 



Here's what I've learned about programming the Harmony and setting up activities. In terms of programming the Harmony there is a point where a light comes on and its like a light comes on. Suddenly those things that seemed like you couldn't get it no matter what, suddenly they are incredibly easy. The second thing is an activity mindset takes a while to get used to as well. You may not need a discrete code for ant1, etc. You may be able to get there a different way. Like with a sequence. I never found the discrete code for turning off my internal speakers. I could mute them but didn't want to see the mute icon. So I made a sequence/macro that turns off the internal speakers and then when leaving that activity, the exit sequence turns them back on.


On remotecentral folks are very helpful.


The other thing you find out is that a different device has the commands you are looking for. With my Denon 3808 its remote does not have all the functions the very high end after market Denon remotes have. BUT the high end Denon receivers come with that remote. So I added a dumby device, the high end Denon, added it as a device to a couple of activities, then mapped its keys to my 880.


The Harmony's flexibility is endless. It just takes awhile to start thinking like you need to think for it all to make sense.


If someone has the discrete commands for any of the after market remotes they should be what you are looking for to send to Logitech. You may not need to wait for Samsung is my point.


I've never had an issue with a learned command being corrupt by the way. It either learns it or it doesn't.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I just did a quick search and found lots of information on remote central and Samsung tv's. Including what I already alluded to and that is use a different Samsung display device for codes to see if they work. The suggestion is to use HLP5063WX/XAC model.


Also there is a way to add the discrete codes yourself. These are the steps.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?4442 


Edit: When they talk about a "sacrifice device" that is the same as what I was alluding to regarding a dumby device.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13741791
> 
> 
> The other thing you find out is that a different device has the commands you are looking for. With my Denon 3808 its remote does not have all the functions the very high end after market Denon remotes have. BUT the high end Denon receivers come with that remote. So I added a dumby device, the high end Denon, added it as a device to a couple of activities, then mapped its keys to my 880.



I have the 3808 too. What commands did you find that were missing? Did you add the 5308 device to get the missing functions?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng...


It wasn't the 5308. I'll have to look for you. The goal was to get to the units that have the stand alone remote that you can buy after market from Denon. A few of the Denon receivers came with it. I added Status, Dimmer, something else can't remember now. Watching Detroit basketball game.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

AVR-3600


That is the receiver I used.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13742389
> 
> 
> AVR-3600
> 
> 
> That is the receiver I used.




Isn't this an older model & lower end than say a 4 or 5 series?


I have a 3808 and would like some of the upper end remotes functions, your saying this receiver/remote is the one to use?


HH


----------



## jsmiddleton4

This is the one I used to paste/map functions from it as a dumby device.


There probably are other ones that will work. Since I have the 880 this probably belongs in the 880 thread. I was just trying to answer fist.... questions.


The remote that I am talking about is the Denon RC-832.


Apparently the 3808 responds to the commands from the RC-832.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13739983
> 
> 
> Well I've been working on my One since I came home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on Topic: I just got off a 3 hour phone call with Harmony Tier 2 support. I found out that my Antenna Toggle command became corrupted because it was not really picked up by the Harmony One in learning mode. The Harmony would claim that it had learned the function, but it must have been interference from elsewhere because when I moved my phone into another room and turned off all of the lights the Harmony could never acquire the Antenna Toggle command. Essentially my Samsung remote was not sending the signal and the command my Harmony acquired was from interference.



Have you gone to the forum for your TV and seen if a Harmony user there has your solution? They all aren't here, or have an 880 676 or other. Those codes will work with the One. Also, earlier there was a discussion of some notebooks and other devices interfering with the One receiving signals while trying to learn codes.


----------



## pablotn

>>As for the situation where the TV is already on, as long as you don't turn on the TV manually or the H1 is using discrete on off codes, it will not turn off the TV when switching activities. For example, I click my satellite activity and it turns on the satellite, TV, receiver. I then click activities, and choose Blu-Ray DVD. My blu-ray player will turn on, my TV will change to inputs (if necessary), my receiver will change inputs (if necessary), my satellite will turn off.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

pab...


Have you tried hitting the help button to get everything back in synch. Sounds like maybe someone turned off the tv manually and now the on and off commands are out of synch. I have several activities that use already turned on devices with no problems. From Just TV to TV with the Stereo to Blue ray, SD-DVD, etc., and the TV stays on just fine.


----------



## pablotn

That worked liked a charm.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

kewl. Only could suggest it because been there as well.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pablotn* /forum/post/13750206
> 
> 
> That worked liked a charm.



Also go through your device setup and tell each device you have a separate on and off button, even if you don't really. See if that helps.


----------



## kreepy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13725184
> 
> 
> You need THIS . It works _flawlessley_ with my Harmony One and PS3.



Good idea, but i'll just deal with a second remote for a fraction of the price...just my opinion though...but yea, since the Ps3 remote only cost $25, which you can catch on sale for $20, and with employee discount it was even less...


lol, i still havent spent the time to reconfigure my remote...guess i'll do that soon too...lol...


----------



## CarterTG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13737058
> 
> 
> ...use my Samsung LN-S3251D LCD as an example...



Good glavin! After spending the better part of the past five days tweaking my new HarmonyOne, fistofsouth has nailed my target sentiments (post #1814) with a laser-guided smartbomb. (poured through this thread from page 1 through 63)


I'm also using it with the LN-S3251D LCD HDTV. Without a functioning discreete shortcut to the ATSC tuner (InputAntenna), I can only resort to having it tediously toggle through the inputs one at a time. I spent a good portion of this evening testing out the other inputs in Logitech's database. Here are the related findings...


The LN-S3251D HDTV has its complete set of inputs toggled in this order:
TV
AV1
AV2
S-Video1
S-Video2
Component
PC
HDMI1
HDMI2


...and this is Logitech's list we are given to trudge through:
"HDMI 1" = Discrete *HDMI1*
"InputAB" = NoReponse
"InputAntenna" = NoReponse
"InputComponent 1" = NoReponse
"InputComponent 2" = Discrete *Component*
"InputComponent1" = NoReponse
"InputComponent2" = NoReponse
"InputComponent3" = NoReponse
"InputComponent3V2" = NoReponse
"InputDown" = NoReponse
"InputDVI" = NoReponse
"InputDVI 1" = NoReponse
"InputDvi2" = NoReponse
"InputHDMI2" = NoReponse
"InputHDMI2V2" = Discrete *HDMI2*
"InputNext" = Toggles Next Input
"InputPC" = Discrete *PC*
"InputRGB" = Discrete *PC*
"InputSVideo" = Discrete *S-Video1*
"InputSVideo 2" = NoResponse
"InputSVideo1" = Discrete *S-Video1*
"InputSVideo2" = NoResponse
"InputSVideo2V2" = Discrete *S-Video2*
"InputSVideo3" = NoResponse
"InputToggle" = NoResponse
"InputVideo" = Discrete *AV1*
"InputVideo1" = NoReponse
"InputVideo2" = NoReponse
"InputVideo2V2" = Discrete *AV2*
"InputVideo3" = NoReponse
"InputVideo3V2" = NoReponse
"TvVideo" = Toggles Next Input


As for having Favorite Channel soft buttons for OTA channels, the HarmonyOne's out-of-the-box inability to zap an entry like "11-2" is disappointing. Thanks to an earlier post in this thread, I'll reiterate the fix:


Devices > Settings > Learn IR


Scroll down to the "Learn a New Command" section and create a new entry named "-" (without the quotes).


When prompted, use the Samsung remote to teach the Harmony how to hyphenate (-). Click DONE to make your way out.


Back at the Activities tab, whichever entry you've setup to watch OTA channels (mine reads "Watch HDTV"), click SETUP, Set Up Favorite Channels, and now you can populate those Channel fields with commands like *2-1, 5-2, 11-1, etc*.


Tether the HarmonyOne and update accordingly.


The hyphen-fix paired with SquareEyes icons inches the HarmonyOne toward total slickness. Thanks Randy, donation $ent!


Now if only that _InputAntenna_ issue could be remedied, I'd stow the remaining umbrage I have toward this gadget. (yes, I've tried programming a sequence -- equally wonky)


And for the record, my HarmonyOne has a tactile click; nowhere NEAR loud enough to bother me, and certainly preferable to Samsung's rubber buttons.


Carter


----------



## Shania

Hola,


Sorry for the n00b question but....I just got my H1 today and my online setup guide only has a tab for Fox graphics for favorite channel buttons. I am sure that I am missing something simple (I checked the first post on page one and the last few pages)...Where can I download/access images for other networks?


Thanks in advance


Shania


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shania* /forum/post/13760334
> 
> 
> Hola,
> 
> 
> Sorry for the n00b question but....I just got my H1 today and my online setup guide only has a tab for Fox graphics for favorite channel buttons. I am sure that I am missing something simple (I checked the first post on page one and the last few pages)...Where can I download/access images for other networks?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Shania



Hi Shania,

You can find and download more icons I created from my website http://www.iconharmony.com . After you have downloaded them, go to Setup Favorite Channels in your Watch TV Activity and instead of selecting the Fox graphics, click 'Browse'. Then find the icon you want to load from your hard drive.

Hope that helps.

,R


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarterTG* /forum/post/13760147
> 
> 
> Good glavin! After spending the better part of the past five days tweaking my new HarmonyOne, fistofsouth has nailed my target sentiments (post #1814) with a laser-guided smartbomb. (poured through this thread from page 1 through 63)
> 
> 
> I'm also using it with the LN-S3251D LCD HDTV. Without a functioning discreete shortcut to the ATSC tuner (InputAntenna), I can only resort to having it tediously toggle through the inputs one at a time. I spent a good portion of this evening testing out the other inputs in Logitech's database. Here are the related findings...
> 
> 
> The LN-S3251D HDTV has its complete set of inputs toggled in this order:
> TV
> AV1
> AV2
> S-Video1
> S-Video2
> Component
> PC
> HDMI1
> HDMI2
> 
> 
> ...........................



If you haven't done so already, I would try adding other model TVs of the same brand to see if you can find the discreet(s) you need.


In my case, I found that a newer Sony TV I added had several discreets that worked on my model as well. I had level 2 support add them to my profile and gained some useful functionality.


Worth a shot IMO.


Rob


----------



## CarterTG

Thanks Rob,

I was planning to wait it out a little while to see if fistofsouth might report back with any progress with tech support.


I've got a Samsung LN-T4661F whose factory remote works pretty much interchangeably with the LN-S3251D and my original gameplan was to use the HarmonyOne/LNS3251D to "test the waters" before getting the 46" its own H1.


The notion of checking out Logitech's LNT4661F codes have crossed my mind, but given the previously illustrated list of mess mixed with a little bit of concern in undoing the past few days of tweaking, I'd opt to spend the next few days combing through a few more message threads. If nothing else pans out, I'm definitely heading down the path you suggested.











Carter


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarterTG* /forum/post/13760147
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only that _InputAntenna_ issue could be remedied, I'd stow the remaining umbrage I have toward this gadget. (yes, I've tried programming a sequence -- equally wonky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter



I have a Samsung LNT1954 and the InputAntenna absolutely works. I go to another input and press it and it takes me to my cable input. I don't use ATSC so I don't know if it toggles. It won't go to some inputs as it senses missing connectors. Add this device and test the command, if it works either teach it back and forth to another remote or have tech support move it.


----------



## patsan

I just got this for free! Can't wait to try it out.

I have a brand new Universal Remote I bought for my husband for Christmas, and he wasn't able to program it...so it still sits brand new unused...

The Harmony One seems like it will be much easier to program.


----------



## monksy74

For anyone who's interested in the robustness of the One:


When I bough the remote the info button didn't work (unless you really pressed hard). I contacted Logitech and within 8 days I had a brand new remote turn up. They asked me to return the battery and power lead and throw the remote in the bin.


Last night I decided to see how it handled a 6 foot drop onto a hard surface (concrete floor with lino).


The first drop was screen facing up and it bounced quite high. The housing had come away at the top and down the sides of the screen, but this clipped back in very easily. Surprisingly when I tested it, it was all working fine - including the dodgy Info button (as the remote has been blocked from updates there was no benefit from this now working).


It survived 5 more drops - 3 screen up, 2 ir emitter facing down. Each time I had to clip the housing back in but everything functioned fine.


The 7th drop (screen down) cracked the LCD (but not the touch screen) - the screen was white from the top to about half way down, the bottom half was ok. The touch screen still worked fine.


Apart from one mild moment of panic where I though it was the replacement that I had been dropping, it was quite fun.


Phil


----------



## Gary J

Memo from Logitech to monksy74 - just kidding about the new remote.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13763358
> 
> 
> For anyone who's interested in the robustness of the One:
> 
> 
> When I bough the remote the info button didn't work (unless you really pressed hard). I contacted Logitech and within 8 days I had a brand new remote turn up. They asked me to return the battery and power lead and throw the remote in the bin.
> 
> 
> Last night I decided to see how it handled a 6 foot drop onto a hard surface (concrete floor with lino).
> 
> 
> The first drop was screen facing up and it bounced quite high. The housing had come away at the top and down the sides of the screen, but this clipped back in very easily. Surprisingly when I tested it, it was all working fine - including the dodgy Info button (as the remote has been blocked from updates there was no benefit from this now working).
> 
> 
> It survived 5 more drops - 3 screen up, 2 ir emitter facing down. Each time I had to clip the housing back in but everything functioned fine.
> 
> 
> The 7th drop (screen down) cracked the LCD (but not the touch screen) - the screen was white from the top to about half way down, the bottom half was ok. The touch screen still worked fine.
> 
> 
> Apart from one mild moment of panic where I though it was the replacement that I had been dropping, it was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Phil



Did you film this?


HH


----------



## jsmiddleton4

My Samsung 6189S has an InputAntenna command/choice. I use it for my Broadcast TV activity. It may work for other Samsung's as well. Add both of these, the 6189s and the Samsung LNT1954, as sacrifice devices and see if either command works for the other Samsung display. You may not even need to learn it but just add it to the devices used for the activity and them map its key as needed.


----------



## Shania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13760477
> 
> 
> Hi Shania,
> 
> You can find and download more icons I created from my website http://www.iconharmony.com . After you have downloaded them, go to Setup Favorite Channels in your Watch TV Activity and instead of selecting the Fox graphics, click 'Browse'. Then find the icon you want to load from your hard drive.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ,R



You rawk - tyvm. Is there a way to duplicate my favorite channels from one Activity to another? Or do I need to set up and name each channel in each activity seperately?


Thanks again


/curtsey


hehe


s


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shania* /forum/post/13766791
> 
> 
> You rawk - tyvm. Is there a way to duplicate my favorite channels from one Activity to another? Or do I need to set up and name each channel in each activity seperately?
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> /curtsey
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> 
> s



Lord, I wish there was! Feature request!


----------



## Funston

Since my equipment rack and grafik eye lighting control are in the back of my theater room I intended to use a MX-350 with a RF base unit, but I really like what I am seeing with the One and I am interested in using it instead. Since the equipment is in the back, I would need to use an IR repeater.


Is anybody on the forum using this remote with a repeater? One of my buddies told me that there would be a long delay while the macros are fired over the IR and I would be disappointed in the delay. Is this true? Is there a long delay using the remote through a repeater?


Thanks,


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13763537
> 
> 
> Did you film this?
> 
> 
> HH



HH,


No unfortunately not. It never occurred to me that people would want to watch it.


Missed opportunity.


Phil


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13771473
> 
> 
> HH,
> 
> 
> No unfortunately not. It never occurred to me that people would want to watch it.
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity.
> 
> 
> Phil



You could always just buy another one and have at it, on video!


----------



## crawdad62

Hope this isn't going to become a bother here but I have so many questions I can't keep them straight and I might post as they arise.


First situation I'd like to address is there a way to make a button do multiple presses into one? I'll explain. For my SA8300 I'd like to be able to hit the fast forward button and have it FF at X3 speed. Now it only does the first push.


My second question is rather complicated and I'm not sure if I can even do it. I asked earlier (before I even had the remote) and it was replied that it should be possible yet I can't see how to do so. Maybe a macro (which I can't figure out either). I have two activities set up which are basically the same. One is watch TV. That one turns on the TV and the SA8300 and all is well. Sound for that situation is routed via HDMI to the TV. My other activity is "Watch TV 5.1 Audio" which Turns on the TV, PVR, and my A/V receiver. That works but for me to receive a 5.1 signal I have to have the PVR switch it's audio output from HDMI to optical. That requires me to hit settings twice scroll down to audio output and scroll to optical. Is there a way for that or is that a no-go?


Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/13772287
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't going to become a bother here but I have so many questions I can't keep them straight and I might post as they arise.
> 
> 
> First situation I'd like to address is there a way to make a button do multiple presses into one? I'll explain. For my SA8300 I'd like to be able to hit the fast forward button and have it FF at X3 speed. Now it only does the first push.



You'll have to do this for each activity that you want the SA8300 to have this feature. It has to be the activity as you can't create sequences for a device. Go to customize buttons > down at the bottom left of the page is create sequence. Name it (X3 sounds good) and then add 3 FF commands to the sequence. Click done and then assign this new sequence to the FF button.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/13772287
> 
> 
> My second question is rather complicated and I'm not sure if I can even do it. I asked earlier (before I even had the remote) and it was replied that it should be possible yet I can't see how to do so. Maybe a macro (which I can't figure out either). I have two activities set up which are basically the same. One is watch TV. That one turns on the TV and the SA8300 and all is well. Sound for that situation is routed via HDMI to the TV. My other activity is "Watch TV 5.1 Audio" which Turns on the TV, PVR, and my A/V receiver. That works but for me to receive a 5.1 signal I have to have the PVR switch it's audio output from HDMI to optical. That requires me to hit settings twice scroll down to audio output and scroll to optical. Is there a way for that or is that a no-go?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You could do this with a sequence like above and assign it to a button, but they are limited to 5 commands and it sounds like you have more than that.


So I would go into the setup for the activity. There should be an option to review the setup. Go into that and there should be an option that asks if the setup is correct. Select "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity" You then add each of the commands it takes to do what you want at the beginning of the activity.


Since you want it back to HDMI on the other activity, you'll have to either add all the commands to undo this as you leave the activity or add them to the beginning of the other activity.


Sorry I can't be more specific. I don't have the software in front of me.


----------



## crawdad62

Okay I've got the sequence for switching the PVR to DD output. Surprisingly easy. Even got it to switch back on powering off (hurray!).


----------



## patsan

girdnerg...since you know how to program this, perhaps you can help me.


We don't have much connected to this. TV, Cable DVR box, DVD player and stereo receiver. All are programmed and working.

The only thing I see that is sort of a pain, is that to watch TV, the TV, cable box go on (HDMI 1). If he watches a DVD, the DVD player and TV are on (HDMI 2), but when he switches back to watch TV, it's showing no signal. Is there a way to program it to automatically switch back to HDMI 1 without having to press the help button?


We only just got this yesterday, so we're still learning. I also have some questions about favorites, but that can come later.


Thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker

Is the TV not switching to the HDMI 1 input until you hit the help button? If that is the case then it sounds like you need to adjust your delay settings for the TV. It could be the input delay setting, the inter-device delay, or the inter key delay. It is kind of hard to tell without more description. One thing that is really nice to have when people ask questions like these is the actual manufacturer name and part number fo the devices involved.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/13741302
> 
> 
> Well, we could teach a monkey to program an harmony. I just think the IQ is'nt an issue when we talk about an idiot-proof software, no offense but programming an harmony is a piece of cake.



No offense taken. You probably have never worked first level tech support. If you had then you would know why I needed to state that I am both bright and technically proficient. When I was working my way up the IT chain I encountered Doctors that couldn't get their head around the term "right-click" and I've also had techies that could singlehandedly engineer and configure an entire Campus Network and yet get so caught up in the technical details that they forget to pay the electricity bill. Programing a Harmony is a piece of cake, but programming a Harmony to work the way you want it to can be problematic even if you are bright, technical and have a modicum of common sense. I'm not saying its a problem for all users and I'm not saying it is a problem for most users; I'm simply saying it was a problem for this user.


In addition to the problems I mentioned above my Harmony also started dropping the discrete TV Source Input for my HDTV. Funny thing is it did this multiple times and neither this monkey or the monkeys at Logitech (Tier 1 and Tier 2) could figure it out. That being the case I packed up the Harmony One and sent it back to Amazon.


I think the remote is great and has a bunch of nifty features, but it simply didn't work for my application. When it did work for a portion of my set-up the performance was unstable. Then there is the fact that commands (those from the initial Harmony database, those learned by the remote AND those entered by Harmony Support) became corrupt or would simply disappear. Add to that the fact that the touchscreen is too small (in my estimation) and my reasons for getting an H1 disappear.


I'm glad many of you have had a great experience with the Harmony One and I don't think my limited, yet negative, experiences with the remote should dissuade most users. Thanks again to all those that offered up their encouragement and expertise.


----------



## aaronwt

The HArmony one works exactly the same way as the other HArmony remotes I've owned. The only differrence is where the buttons are located, and with the HArmony One the touch screen also. But Functionality has been exactly the same for me. I can point the remote in ANY direction and it works with my components(except for two which are more directional)


And what does a Doctor have to do with using Right Click on a mouse? That's Apples and Orangfes, just becasue someone is proficient in one field has absolutely nothing to do with another. I've known people who were Lawyers or Accountants that couldn't even figure out how to program a VCR, which for me was always very simple since my first VCR in 1984.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarterTG* /forum/post/13762501
> 
> 
> Thanks Rob,
> 
> I was planning to wait it out a little while to see if fistofsouth might report back with any progress with tech support.



Samsung tech support asked me to call them (1-800-726-7864), but I didn't get a chance. I experimented with several codes for discrete ANT1 and ANT2 from various codes over at remote central, but I never had any success. To be truthful I never made it all the way through testing all of those codes because other issues cropped up. The discrete TV Source select died on me, was repaired by Harmony Support and then disappeared altogether. That couple with the "-" command (that I learned from the Samsung remote) disappearing pushed me over the edge with the H1 and I sent it back to Amazon earlier today. For me it was a toss-up between the MX-810 and the H1. The H1 took the edge for styling, the touchscreen LCD and the easy programming. Well the easy programming didn't work out that way with my application and the touchscreen became more of a hassle than a benefit. That meant that the touchscreen was now a negative and the programming (I've devoted a total of over 40 hours on this remote) is close to a wash. Styling alone is just not enough to outweigh the RF capabilities that the MX-810 brings to the table.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13762958
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LNT1954 and the InputAntenna absolutely works. I go to another input and press it and it takes me to my cable input. I don't use ATSC so I don't know if it toggles. It won't go to some inputs as it senses missing connectors. Add this device and test the command, if it works either teach it back and forth to another remote or have tech support move it.



I addressed most of this above or in previous posts, but the InputAntenna is a toggle and it does not work for the activities that I (and apparently Carter) were setting up. If I remained on one antenna input (as you are) my problem with my "Watch Cable TV" and "Watch HDTV" activities would disappear.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13775773
> 
> 
> The HArmony one works exactly the same way as the other HArmony remotes I've owned. The only differrence is where the buttons are located, and with the HArmony One the touch screen also. But Functionality has been exactly the same for me. I can point the remote in ANY direction and it works with my components(except for two which are more directional)
> 
> 
> And what does a Doctor have to do with using Right Click on a mouse? That's Apples and Orangfes, just becasue someone is proficient in one field has absolutely nothing to do with another. I've known people who were Lawyers or Accountants that couldn't even figure out how to program a VCR, which for me was always very simple since my first VCR in 1984.




Regarding the Dr and the right-click you answered yourself when you said, "I've known people who were Lawyers or Accountants that couldn't even figure out how to program a VCR", that was my point. I'm proficient in several fields (including VCRs) and I wanted a remote that would not require me to become proficient in another. The Harmony held that promise and for you it sounds like it worked out well, but for me it did not. Not because I'm an idiot, not because I can't understand technical issues, not because I don't know how to look for answers (I was using the code at remote central before I even posted in this thread) and not because I lack common sense. I posted what I did at the beginning of my involvement in this thread in an attempt to stave off comments to the effect of, "you need to be a little technical", "you need to have some common sense" or "a monkey can program this thing." Comments like those are posted throughout this forum by Harmony Acolytes that can't accept the fact that Harmony products don't work for every application.


Obviously you missed my first post in this thread where I said that Fanboys should just ignore my post and move on. I'm glad your Harmony works well, I wish mine did as well but it doesn't. That does not mean I hate Harmony, that does not mean anyone that likes Harmony is foolish it just means it didn't work for me.


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13774039
> 
> 
> You'll have to do this for each activity that you want the SA8300 to have this feature. It has to be the activity as you can't create sequences for a device. Go to customize buttons > down at the bottom left of the page is create sequence. Name it (X3 sounds good) and then add 3 FF commands to the sequence. Click done and then assign this new sequence to the FF button.
> 
> 
> 
> You could do this with a sequence like above and assign it to a button, but they are limited to 5 commands and it sounds like you have more than that.
> 
> 
> So I would go into the setup for the activity. There should be an option to review the setup. Go into that and there should be an option that asks if the setup is correct. Select "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity" You then add each of the commands it takes to do what you want at the beginning of the activity.
> 
> 
> Since you want it back to HDMI on the other activity, you'll have to either add all the commands to undo this as you leave the activity or add them to the beginning of the other activity.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be more specific. I don't have the software in front of me.



Thanks girdnerd. That's exactly what I needed. After doing so I realized that it wasn't the greatest idea I had. So I switched it back to the default setting and I'm pushing the FF button three times.


It's kind of surprising that what you think will be a revolutionary setting ends up being worse than default. I guess there's a reason there's engineers.


----------



## vmporras1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage01* /forum/post/13580423
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this remote for the new Samsung Series 6 (A650) TVs? I just got the TV and the Harmony One. The TV was in the database but I can't access any TV menu options. The Menu comes up when I hit the menu option but when I press up or down on the directional buttons, the remote actually changes the channels on the tv instead. Also pressing left or right on the directional pad moves the TV volume up and down.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and tried to customize the buttons for the TV in the Harmony software and assigned the DirectionalUp to the pad up button and so forth for the rest of the directional pad but I get the same results.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or solutions? Thanks.



YES, that exactly happened to me when i tried to get from harmonys data base the commands for the ln52a650, all you have to do is download the comands with the exact model number your tv has i.e. ln52a650a1fxax i think i dont recall perfetly the model number but the software will tell you the model number if you make a mistake


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13774144
> 
> 
> girdnerg...since you know how to program this, perhaps you can help me.
> 
> 
> We don't have much connected to this. TV, Cable DVR box, DVD player and stereo receiver. All are programmed and working.
> 
> The only thing I see that is sort of a pain, is that to watch TV, the TV, cable box go on (HDMI 1). If he watches a DVD, the DVD player and TV are on (HDMI 2), but when he switches back to watch TV, it's showing no signal. Is there a way to program it to automatically switch back to HDMI 1 without having to press the help button?
> 
> 
> We only just got this yesterday, so we're still learning. I also have some questions about favorites, but that can come later.
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13775241
> 
> 
> Is the TV not switching to the HDMI 1 input until you hit the help button? If that is the case then it sounds like you need to adjust your delay settings for the TV. It could be the input delay setting, the inter-device delay, or the inter key delay. It is kind of hard to tell without more description. One thing that is really nice to have when people ask questions like these is the actual manufacturer name and part number fo the devices involved.



If the help button fixes it, then I agree with Beerstalker. Sounds like the DVD power off is stepping on the command to switch the input on the TV, so I'd start by raising the inter-device delay on the TV. In the software, go to devices, select the TV, settings, adjust delays, then raise the value in the inter-device delay by 500ms (1/2 second). If that doesn't work, raise it another 500ms.


If the help button doesn't fix, let us know and we'll try some other things.


Rob


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Funston* /forum/post/13770847
> 
> 
> Since my equipment rack and grafik eye lighting control are in the back of my theater room I intended to use a MX-350 with a RF base unit, but I really like what I am seeing with the One and I am interested in using it instead. Since the equipment is in the back, I would need to use an IR repeater.
> 
> 
> Is anybody on the forum using this remote with a repeater? One of my buddies told me that there would be a long delay while the macros are fired over the IR and I would be disappointed in the delay. Is this true? Is there a long delay using the remote through a repeater?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I use a repeater with no apparent lag. Works great! You might even get by without a repeater by just bouncing the signal off the wall. I can point mine to the back of the room(since the receiver is in the front) and the IR receiver still picks up the signal.


----------



## patsan

That all sounded greek to me...sorry.


Maybe I should try and explain better.


If he wants to watch TV, he presses the watch TV button on the H1. The TV (Olevia 265TFHD on HDMI 1) and cable box (SA Explorer 8300HD)go on and he can watch TV.

Then say he wants to watch a DVD. He presses the watch DVD button. The televison is on, the DVD (Oppo OPDV971H on HDMI 2) is on. The Cable box is off.

He watches his DVD.

Now if he wants to switch back to watch tv and presses the watch TV button, the DVD player turns off, the cable box comes on, but it doesn't automatically switch back to the HDMI 1, and he gets the no signal message.


What can he do so it automatically switches back to HDMI 1 when he presses watch TV button?


----------



## girdnerg

patsan,


Are you saying the TV stays on HDMI 2?

Does the help button switch it back to HDMI 1?


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13778544
> 
> 
> patsan,
> 
> 
> Are you saying the TV stays on HDMI 2?
> 
> Does the help button switch it back to HDMI 1?



Yes, if he is watching a DVD and then wants to switch back to watch TV, it doesn't seem to automatically switch the TV back to HDMI 1, and he's saying what happens is the television screen is showing component 1, component 2, etc and no picture comes up, until he presses the help button.

When he presses the help button, he says he has to go thru a sequence to get it back to HDMI 1 and be able to watch TV again.


----------



## girdnerg

patsan,

Ok I just added your TV to my account to look at the commands it has. It shows that it does have a code to go directly to HDMI 1 (InputHdmi1) and HDMI 2 (InputHdmi2). It also shows that it has codes to go the the component inputs as well.


There are a couple of things that come to mind, and a couple of ways we can go about fixing it. Check your PM's here in a minute and I'll give you some ways we can go about fixing this.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13775820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed most of this above or in previous posts, but the InputAntenna is a toggle and it does not work for the activities that I (and apparently Carter) were setting up. If I remained on one antenna input (as you are) my problem with my "Watch Cable TV" and "Watch HDTV" activities would disappear.



My old and gone Sony had trouble with antenna 1 & 2, it would only toggle and could lose sync. My current Mitsubishi is spot on and discrete. Works every time.


I'd really like to know what you get and if it works as you expect. It may be that because of the Samsung, it never will. We'll see. I wish you luck.


----------



## patsan

Rob just helped me and the remote is working perfectly the way we want right now. THANKS Rob.










Now next question....I would like to add some favorites, but can't see where to do it with the software. Can someone please tell me where on the software this option is?


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13469185
> 
> 
> Mine says the check should be mailed on March 27th. My other rebate still says processing.



You ever get your rebate? My online status has read "Processing" for two months, with no check. I've not taken time to call Customer Service and push at it. (sigh) I've dealt with this before, and it's always a nuisance.


----------



## CarterTG

Thanks for the follow-up fistofsouth.


And thanks for the suggestions girdnerg, joe221, & jsmiddleton4.


I loaded up the HarmonyOne with some additional (TV) Devices. In all, the remote now sported device profiles for six different Samsung sets.


LNS3251D, LNT4661F, LNS4095D, LNS3241D, LNT1954H, HLT6189S


I customized the touchscreen buttons for each so that they'd transmit the "InputAntenna" code and whatever else seemed appropriate. (InputAntennaCode, TvVideo, etc)


In front of the LN-S3251D 32" LCD HDTV, I tested every one of the HarmonyOne's codes. The red LED on the TV flickered to indicate it was receiving something from the remote, but none of the six model codes did anything... at most, "TvVideo" only acted as an InputToggle knocking it to the next sequential input. "InputAntenna" does nothing for the LN-S3251D.


To make sure this wasn't just some weird fluke with my LN-S3251D, I went to an *additional* LN-S3251D in the household (purchased 6 months later). Same unsuccessful deal.


I then took the HarmonyOne and aimed it at the 46" LN-T4661F. I didn't jot down the exact results, but on THAT set the "InputAntenna" command would cause it to switch to the NTSC Tuner. Channel 23 to be exact.


I took the factory remote, switched it to a digital OTA channel (32-1) and THEN toggled the set to S-Video (the intention of seeing if it'd land back to ATSC 32-1)


Back to the HarmonyOne, hit a few of the InputAntenna commands.. and the LN-T4661F would repeatedly land on the analog NTSC channel 23. This is a grea feature for folks who love watching analog OTA "MeTv" in the Chicago market. I'm not one of them.


Stupefying.


Seems the next solution is to go down the same tech support path as fistofsouth.


Thanks again for everyone's help.


Carter


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarterTG* /forum/post/13781965
> 
> 
> Thanks for the follow-up fistofsouth.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the suggestions girdnerg, joe221, & jsmiddleton4.
> 
> 
> I loaded up the HarmonyOne with some additional (TV) Devices. In all, the remote now sported device profiles for six different Samsung sets.
> 
> 
> LNS3251D, LNT4661F, LNS4095D, LNS3241D, LNT1954H, HLT6189S
> 
> 
> I customized the touchscreen buttons for each so that they'd transmit the "InputAntenna" code and whatever else seemed appropriate. (InputAntennaCode, TvVideo, etc)
> 
> 
> In front of the LN-S3251D 32" LCD HDTV, I tested every one of the HarmonyOne's codes. The red LED on the TV flickered to indicate it was receiving something from the remote, but none of the six model codes did anything... at most, "TvVideo" only acted as an InputToggle knocking it to the next sequential input. "InputAntenna" does nothing for the LN-S3251D.
> 
> 
> To make sure this wasn't just some weird fluke with my LN-S3251D, I went to an *additional* LN-S3251D in the household (purchased 6 months later). Same unsuccessful deal.
> 
> 
> I then took the HarmonyOne and aimed it at the 46" LN-T4661F. I didn't jot down the exact results, but on THAT set the "InputAntenna" command would cause it to switch to the NTSC Tuner. Channel 23 to be exact.
> 
> 
> I took the factory remote, switched it to a digital OTA channel (32-1) and THEN toggled the set to S-Video (the intention of seeing if it'd land back to ATSC 32-1)
> 
> 
> Back to the HarmonyOne, hit a few of the InputAntenna commands.. and the LN-T4661F would repeatedly land on the analog NTSC channel 23. This is a grea feature for folks who love watching analog OTA "MeTv" in the Chicago market. I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> Stupefying.
> 
> 
> Seems the next solution is to go down the same tech support path as fistofsouth.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.
> 
> 
> Carter



I had a LN-S3251(2) the white one, forgot which was which. I had nothing but trouble from it. After 3 repairs and 3 mainboards Samsung called it a lemon and BB gave me a credit with which I got the 37" HP (Sharp) that was current then. (and change back from my dollar!) I don't remember having issues using the internal tuner. That wasn't my trouble. A wake up timer that insisted on waking up EVERY DAY and then a backlight problem were my issues. I just wonder if it isn't another issue from that mainboard series???


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13780771
> 
> 
> Rob just helped me and the remote is working perfectly the way we want right now. THANKS Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now next question....I would like to add some favorites, but can't see where to do it with the software. Can someone please tell me where on the software this option is?



In the software, select settings for the watch TV activity. The second selection down is the Set Up Favorite Channels. If you want to use icons, make sure you download those to your computer first.


Rob


----------



## joe221

Our own squareeyes got a nice write up!

http://www.remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=665 


Kudos, Randy!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarterTG* /forum/post/13760147
> 
> 
> Good glavin! After spending the better part of the past five days tweaking my new HarmonyOne, fistofsouth has nailed my target sentiments (post #1814) with a laser-guided smartbomb. (poured through this thread from page 1 through 63)
> 
> 
> I'm also using it with the LN-S3251D LCD HDTV. Without a functioning discreete shortcut to the ATSC tuner (InputAntenna), I can only resort to having it tediously toggle through the inputs one at a time. I spent a good portion of this evening testing out the other inputs in Logitech's database. Here are the related findings...
> 
> 
> The LN-S3251D HDTV has its complete set of inputs toggled in this order:
> TV
> AV1
> AV2
> S-Video1
> S-Video2
> Component
> PC
> HDMI1
> HDMI2
> 
> 
> ...and this is Logitech's list we are given to trudge through:
> "HDMI 1" = Discrete *HDMI1*
> "InputAB" = NoReponse
> "InputAntenna" = NoReponse
> "InputComponent 1" = NoReponse
> "InputComponent 2" = Discrete *Component*
> "InputComponent1" = NoReponse
> "InputComponent2" = NoReponse
> "InputComponent3" = NoReponse
> "InputComponent3V2" = NoReponse
> "InputDown" = NoReponse
> "InputDVI" = NoReponse
> "InputDVI 1" = NoReponse
> "InputDvi2" = NoReponse
> "InputHDMI2" = NoReponse
> "InputHDMI2V2" = Discrete *HDMI2*
> "InputNext" = Toggles Next Input
> "InputPC" = Discrete *PC*
> "InputRGB" = Discrete *PC*
> "InputSVideo" = Discrete *S-Video1*
> "InputSVideo 2" = NoResponse
> "InputSVideo1" = Discrete *S-Video1*
> "InputSVideo2" = NoResponse
> "InputSVideo2V2" = Discrete *S-Video2*
> "InputSVideo3" = NoResponse
> "InputToggle" = NoResponse
> "InputVideo" = Discrete *AV1*
> "InputVideo1" = NoReponse
> "InputVideo2" = NoReponse
> "InputVideo2V2" = Discrete *AV2*
> "InputVideo3" = NoReponse
> "InputVideo3V2" = NoReponse
> "TvVideo" = Toggles Next Input
> 
> 
> .....



CarterTG,

I have a couple more suggestions for you to try.


From the list above, it looks like you have a functioning HDMI2 discreet. You could have your watch tuner activity select HDMI2 and then add a single inputToggle to the beginning of the activity to get you to the tuner. Or you could make a sequence for a button out of those 2 commands for use within an activity.


On my Sony TV it will change to the tuner when you hit the channel up or down button no matter what input you are on. It goes to the last station that was tuned.


----------



## patsan

Thanks very much! Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## int_architect

I don't even own an H1 yet, but I plan on buying one soon so I decided to check out this forum. I want to personally thank squareeyes for all of his hardwork in compiling and creating all those icons. I bookmarked your sight and look forward to downloading the icons. I was impressed to see icons for the DC-metro area.

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for us!


-Dan


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13782491
> 
> 
> CarterTG,
> 
> I have a couple more suggestions for you to try.
> 
> 
> From the list above, it looks like you have a functioning HDMI2 discreet. You could have your watch tuner activity select HDMI2 and then add a single inputToggle to the beginning of the activity to get you to the tuner. Or you could make a sequence for a button out of those 2 commands for use within an activity.



That won't work with the Samsung LN-S3251D because Antenna is not a source or an input it is a separate toggle used exclusively when the Source or Input is set to TV. So let's say you have a DVD Player in HDMI1, Terrestrial HD via Antenna plugged in using coax in ANT 1 (Air) and Cable plugged into the coax labeled ANT 2 (Cable). Using the OEM remote if you were watching a DVD and wanted to watch HDTV you would use the Source Button to toggle from the HDMI1 input to the TV Input. If the TV input was already getting its feed from ANT 1 (Air) you are good to go, but if it happened to be set to ANT 2 (cable) you would need to hit the Antenna button to toggle over to the ANT 1 (Air) so the TV knows to take input from that coax connection on the TV.


Your example would work if ANT 1 and ANT 2 were selections available via the source button, but they are sub-selections of the TV source input and can only be switched via the Antenna button.


There are discrete codes for HDMI1, HDMI2, Component, PC (VGA), Vid 1, Vid 2 and TV, but there isn't one for ANT1 or ANT2. That being the case this is an issue for anyone using both coax connections on the back of an LN-S3251D. I will probably be using both of those connections for sometime and I do still want a Universal remote. Right now the URC MX-810 is the leading candidate for me unless I can get a Nevo Q50 on the cheap. No matter what I end up with I will have this same problem to work around and any codes (Pronto Script, Hex, et al) I find will be capable of working on a Harmony One so I'll report back in this thread if I find a solution.


I would imagine that a fair number of people with Harmony Ones will have this issue because 1) the 3251d was the best selling 32 inch LCD while it was in production and 2) The Harmony One matches the 3251d perfectly making it a good choice in the WAF (Wife Approval Factor) department.


----------



## frankspin

I just received my Harmony One and everything went smoothly except for the type of problem listed above.


I have a Vizio 50HDTV10A. When it tries to switch any HDMI it sends the signal multiple times; when i hit watch DVD the HDMI1 text flashes 3 times. This becomes a problem when I do "Play Xbox" because it doesn't change to HDMI2. I tried manually configuring it to InputHDMI = HDMI 2 but it didn't help. When I tried to program it to use just the Input button, it would change it 4 times and then stop.


I resorted to calling their tech support and after 3 1/2 hours, it still does not properly switch the HDMI inputs. We left off at their engineers exploring the coding & programming and they will get back to me in 1-2 days.


Other then this minor problem -- i can still change the input type from the remote manually -- my only complaint about the remote is the time it takes for it do an update, which feels smaller & smaller each time.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Don't forget to donate to squareeyes! Donate to Squareeyes 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13782418
> 
> 
> Our own squareeyes got a nice write up!
> 
> http://www.remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=665
> 
> 
> Kudos, Randy!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *int_architect* /forum/post/13784098
> 
> 
> I don't even own an H1 yet, but I plan on buying one soon so I decided to check out this forum. I want to personally thank squareeyes for all of his hardwork in compiling and creating all those icons. I bookmarked your sight and look forward to downloading the icons. I was impressed to see icons for the DC-metro area.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for us!
> 
> 
> -Dan



You got it Dan. Thanks should also go to other DC-area residents who requested those icons. They're adding up!

Let me know if there are any others you'd like added for your area.

,R


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/13785464
> 
> 
> Don't forget to donate to squareeyes! Donate to Squareeyes



Thanks for the plug!


----------



## dmcfan

On my settings for watching directv one of the commands is "set dvr to tuner." Why is that there? My issue is my DVR never turns on when I press "watch DVR" only when I press that and then help. I think that extra command is messing it up but I can't remove it either.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankspin* /forum/post/13785014
> 
> 
> ...my only complaint about the remote is the time it takes for it do an update, which feels smaller & smaller each time.



Do your updates really take less time each time you make a change, or might you have mistyped this? I'm really not trying to point out someone's errors in phrasing, it would just be exactly opposite my experience if it's accurate as written. Now that I have mulitple activities and several devices customized, my updates seem to take forever!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoutingMan* /forum/post/13781739
> 
> 
> You ever get your rebate? My online status has read "Processing" for two months, with no check. I've not taken time to call Customer Service and push at it. (sigh) I've dealt with this before, and it's always a nuisance.



Well I followed up today on the rebate. Their rebate status site shows that they received it, but claims that my UPC is invalid. This is the same UPC with the code *HONE* 915-00035 over the bars.

Now I just received an email back from rebate status support claiming that they are unable to locate my rebate submission in their system. And I am unable to locate the original receipt from back in February to resend to them.

I know it's only $20 and change but it's a shame that they don't come through... that's like a whole 1/4 tank of gas I could've pumped. I suppose I'll just have to wait for my _economic stimulus_ money to come in before I fill up the tank again.









,R


----------



## patsan

Is it best to leave the remote off the base and only charge when it gets low?

Can we replace the battery in the H1 if needed?


----------



## badmanj

Hi,


I'm totally lost with this thing - I can't figure out how to add custom TV Channel buttons with the logos from Icon Harmony. An earlier post said to go to the 'setup favourite channels' in the 'watch tv' activity - but I have no such option under the 'watch tv'.


Any pointers?


Cheers,


Jamie.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13791601
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm totally lost with this thing - I can't figure out how to add custom TV Channel buttons with the logos from Icon Harmony. An earlier post said to go to the 'setup favourite channels' in the 'watch tv' activity - but I have no such option under the 'watch tv'.
> 
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jamie.



Jamie,

The Favorite Channels feature is only available for certain devices (ie. cable/sat boxes, tivo, etc.).

What is the Device for channel selection that is used in your 'Watch TV' Activity?

,R


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13791601
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm totally lost with this thing - I can't figure out how to add custom TV Channel buttons with the logos from Icon Harmony. An earlier post said to go to the 'setup favourite channels' in the 'watch tv' activity - but I have no such option under the 'watch tv'.
> 
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jamie.



Do it thru the software. I was the one who asked how to do it...and was able to do it no problem.

In the software select the watch TV activity, then the 2nd option down is set up favorite channels. Click that, and go from there.


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13791601
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm totally lost with this thing - I can't figure out how to add custom TV Channel buttons with the logos from Icon Harmony. An earlier post said to go to the 'setup favourite channels' in the 'watch tv' activity - but I have no such option under the 'watch tv'.
> 
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jamie.




When you're in you activities tab go to the one activity you want to add the icons for (ie Watch TV)->Settings->Set up favorite channels->add your channel #->Select image->Browse->Browse (from your computer)->then navigate to the icon file from your computer and select it.->Open (at least that's what it is on a Mac) and the file should show up.->Select image-> and you should be good to go.


----------



## frankspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13787258
> 
> 
> Do your updates really take less time each time you make a change, or might you have mistyped this? I'm really not trying to point out someone's errors in phrasing, it would just be exactly opposite my experience if it's accurate as written. Now that I have mulitple activities and several devices customized, my updates seem to take forever!



What I meant was that when you first do something, it seems long, but as you get use to waiting for it the wait time appears to feel less, because you are used to it, even though it's the same.


----------



## frankspin

Does anyone use this remote with a Vizio p50Hdtv10a?


When I switch the activity to something that is HDMI2, it just flashes HDMI1 three times like it sent the signal three times. The same goes for an activity on Component 2, except with C2 it just goes C1, C2, C1.


I could probably fix this if there is a way to customize the activity right away, rather then letting the software put in the initial "Set TV to HDMI2" command.


I should also mention the Help button will fix the Component problem, but no the HDMI problem. Also even if I use the help button, the remote doesn't remember what it did.


----------



## badmanj

I have a Thomson Sky Digital box for my 'Watch TV' activity. Not given any option for setting channels in the software at all :-(


Jamie.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13793132
> 
> 
> I have a Thomson Sky Digital box for my 'Watch TV' activity. Not given any option for setting channels in the software at all :-(
> 
> 
> Jamie.



Jamie,

Please post the exact product model name and number so I can emulate using my software. That way I can test it out this side.

,R


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13793132
> 
> 
> I have a Thomson Sky Digital box for my 'Watch TV' activity. Not given any option for setting channels in the software at all :-(
> 
> 
> Jamie.



You're not in the US, are you? I don't think this should matter but does the database have this brand?


----------



## vmporras1

Hello i just got my H1 a week ago, i think this has been adressed some where here but i cant get a final answer to my problem, this remote wont learn a thing







, i already tried to teach the remote with the lights off, the only thing that i havent tried yet is to teach it in a desktop computer but frankly this is anoying, has any one found a final solution to this problem? or any word from logitech?


Thanks in advance.


I live in Mexico City and is very dificult for me to return the D.... thing.


Victor.


----------



## woots

Hello guys I bought a Harmony 880 less then a year ago (pains me to buy another so soon) but this Harmony One has caught my eye.


I had a few questions before I upgrade to this remote.

*I was curious how many "favorite channels" (with icons) can you store im memory now?* On my 880 i can only 2 pages of 8 (so 16 favorites only total) this kinda always drove me nuts cause I wanted more room for my favorite channels with fancy icons








*If they expanded this beyond 16 favorite channels...what is the maximum limit now?*


I may buy this today and sell my 880 on ebay if they did expand out the favorite channel memory.


Only problem i see with this Harmony one is no backlight on the main buttons .. im sure with its new rigid button layout it will be easier to memorize the layout. I think the number buttons are still to far down the remote (like the 880 was) to be perfectly ergonomic. On my 880 you needed to use 2 hands to punch in the numbers ... 1 hand to hold top of remote while other punches in numbers... when I try it with one hand its a balancing act to not drop the remote and hit numbers in cause its so far to the bottom (especially hitting the zero digit). *Does the Harmony one's new design still make it difficult to punch in the channel numbers (including the zero digit) while using just one hand?*

*Can I transfer over all my 880 settings into this Harmony one?* I am not looking forward to spending another 8 hours of tweak time setting up this remote again with all my learned commands and titles and extra buttons and labels etc etc etc. (i had my 880 highly customized)

*Lastly, in all my activities I had many custom buttons I made (in the screen area) does this new Harmony One allow me to create custom graphical Icons for self created buttons (not speaking about channel icons i mean can I insert graphics for any button I make)?*


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> I was curious how many "favorite channels" (with icons) can you store im memory now? On my 880 i can only 2 pages of 8 (so 16 favorites only total) this kinda always drove me nuts cause I wanted more room for my favorite channels with fancy icons
> 
> If they expanded this beyond 16 favorite channels...what is the maximum limit now?



4 pages 6 per page = 24



> Quote:
> Only problem i see with this Harmony one is no backlight on the main buttons .. im sure with its new rigid button layout it will be easier to memorize the layout. I think the number buttons are still to far down the remote (like the 880 was) to be perfectly ergonomic. On my 880 you needed to use 2 hands to punch in the numbers ... 1 hand to hold top of remote while other punches in numbers... when I try it with one hand its a balancing act to not drop the remote and hit numbers in cause its so far to the bottom (especially hitting the zero digit). Does the Harmony one's new design still make it difficult to punch in the channel numbers (including the zero digit) while using just one hand?



Main buttons do light up.


Easy to punch/click with one hand.



> Quote:
> Can I transfer over all my 880 settings into this Harmony one?



Yes



> Quote:
> Lastly, in all my activities I had many custom buttons I made (in the screen area) does this new Harmony One allow me to create custom graphical Icons for self created buttons (not speaking about channel icons i mean can I insert graphics for any button I make)?



Not sure on this one..







I think NO...


HH


----------



## woots

hmm wish it were more then 24 but atleast its more then 16










thx for all the info. I may go buy this thing today sounds great.


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankspin* /forum/post/13791874
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this remote with a Vizio p50Hdtv10a?
> 
> 
> When I switch the activity to something that is HDMI2, it just flashes HDMI1 three times like it sent the signal three times. The same goes for an activity on Component 2, except with C2 it just goes C1, C2, C1.
> 
> 
> I could probably fix this if there is a way to customize the activity right away, rather then letting the software put in the initial "Set TV to HDMI2" command.
> 
> 
> I should also mention the Help button will fix the Component problem, but no the HDMI problem. Also even if I use the help button, the remote doesn't remember what it did.





FWIW -- I had the same problem when I set up my Vizio VP50. There is no dedicated button for each input, so it requires several presses of the "HDMI" button to go into "HDMI 2", and the same for Component and Composite.


To get it working right I had to call support. I explained to Tier 2 exactly how the button presses work (and the number of button presses can be different depending on which input you're starting from). He did some special programming from his end and we got it working.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vmporras1* /forum/post/13795908
> 
> 
> Hello i just got my H1 a week ago, i think this has been adressed some where here but i cant get a final answer to my problem, this remote wont learn a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i already tried to teach the remote with the lights off, the only thing that i havent tried yet is to teach it in a desktop computer but frankly this is anoying, has any one found a final solution to this problem? or any word from logitech?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> I live in Mexico City and is very dificult for me to return the D.... thing.
> 
> 
> Victor.



This is an issue experienced by many other H1 users as well as myself. The word from Logitech is that it is interference from other electronic devices. The solution if you're on a desktop system is to plug the usb directly into the PC (not into a hub) and to move the remote as far away from the equipment as the cable will allow. The solution that worked best for me on my laptop was to move it and the remote into another room away from all other equipment and learn the IR there.

I hope that helps.

,R

p.s. Let me know if you want any television icons for your favorites. I haven't done any Mexican networks yet other than U.S. Spanish language at http://www.iconharmony.com .


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13797106
> 
> 
> hmm wish it were more then 24 but at least its more then 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for all the info. I may go buy this thing today sounds great.



You can also (as in the 880) set multiple Activities each holding 24 icons. I've set up "Sports" "News" "Movies", takes a couple of seconds to switch and voila new icons! Not to mention, you haven't seen squareeyes icons on the One. It's night and day better than the 880 can do (at least until Randy gets to converting them!







) It's not like he's not busy! hehehe


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13797240
> 
> 
> FWIW -- I had the same problem when I set up my Vizio VP50. There is no dedicated button for each input, so it requires several presses of the "HDMI" button to go into "HDMI 2", and the same for Component and Composite.
> 
> 
> To get it working right I had to call support. I explained to Tier 2 exactly how the button presses work (and the number of button presses can be different depending on which input you're starting from). He did some special programming from his end and we got it working.



Did you check the AVS forum involving the Vizio models? There may be a discrete code in another model that'll work with yours. Also, you went through all the internal codes and there was no discrete HDMI1 and 2?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13797339
> 
> 
> This is an issue experienced by many other H1 users as well as myself. The word from Logitech is that it is interference from other electronic devices. The solution if you're on a desktop system is to plug the usb directly into the PC (not into a hub) and to move the remote as far away from the equipment as the cable will allow. The solution that worked best for me on my laptop was to move it and the remote into another room away from all other equipment and learn the IR there.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> ,R
> 
> p.s. Let me know if you want any television icons for your favorites. I haven't done any Mexican networks yet other than U.S. Spanish language at http://www.iconharmony.com .



I've had no problems. My USB connection is off a hub which is off another hub. It works the same as my other harmony remotes when learning, which so far has been flawless.


----------



## frankspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/13797240
> 
> 
> FWIW -- I had the same problem when I set up my Vizio VP50. There is no dedicated button for each input, so it requires several presses of the "HDMI" button to go into "HDMI 2", and the same for Component and Composite.
> 
> 
> To get it working right I had to call support. I explained to Tier 2 exactly how the button presses work (and the number of button presses can be different depending on which input you're starting from). He did some special programming from his end and we got it working.



This is where I am at with them now. They fixed it so it no longer sends multiple HDMI signals but it still wont switch. Do you know what the delay/settings the put in were? They tried taking settings from another user but it didn't work.


----------



## woots

I bought the remote working on setting it up everything is near perfect now.


However, I cant get a single remote in my arsenal to clone over into the Harmony. (Clone = Learn)


Anyone having clone issues?


I have removed the base cap... tried lights on... tried lights off... tried less then 1 inch distance and everything going further away up to 3 foot away.


880 never had these learning problems. I now tried my Onkyo remote (wont clone).. tried my Comcast Remote (wont clone) .. and a couple other Home appliance devices (neither will clone)


Whats going on? This a flaw in the Harmony One design? Are some of them broken? Any tips on gettin clone to work?


PS: I been ultra patient with this clone issue. waiting plenty of time between clicks... trying many angles and distances.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13797339
> 
> 
> This is an issue experienced by many other H1 users as well as myself. The word from Logitech is that it is interference from other electronic devices. The solution if you're on a desktop system is to plug the usb directly into the PC (not into a hub) and to move the remote as far away from the equipment as the cable will allow. The solution that worked best for me on my laptop was to move it and the remote into another room away from all other equipment and learn the IR there.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> ,R
> 
> p.s. Let me know if you want any television icons for your favorites. I haven't done any Mexican networks yet other than U.S. Spanish language at http://www.iconharmony.com .



Update... this doesn't work for me either.


I will try installing software on my laptop and take it into the bathroom lol... hope that works... btw i own an 880 and was able to clone perfectly without any of this drama. So there is something more to this issue. I would hate to have to return this thing the same day i bought it just cause of this... but if I cant clone its definitely a deal breaker.


----------



## RadYOacTve

If using a laptop, unplug the AC adapter and try learning the codes. That worked for me and was suggested by Logitech customer support.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13797339
> 
> 
> This is an issue experienced by many other H1 users as well as myself. The word from Logitech is that it is interference from other electronic devices. The solution if you're on a desktop system is to plug the usb directly into the PC (not into a hub) and to move the remote as far away from the equipment as the cable will allow. The solution that worked best for me on my laptop was to move it and the remote into another room away from all other equipment and learn the IR there.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> ,R
> 
> p.s. Let me know if you want any television icons for your favorites. I haven't done any Mexican networks yet other than U.S. Spanish language at http://www.iconharmony.com .


----------



## squareeyes

It works best from the bathtub.

,R



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13798582
> 
> 
> I will try installing software on my laptop and take it into the bathroom lol... hope that works... btw i own an 880 and was able to clone perfectly without any of this drama. So there is something more to this issue. I would hate to have to return this thing the same day i bought it just cause of this... but if I cant clone its definitely a deal breaker.


----------



## woots

Was kinda a pain to figure out this IR learning command problem.


I finally called Logitech tech support and as always im impressed with their patience and helpfulness. (they replaced some logitech speakers for me years back)


I explained i tried everything with IR light isolation and reducing eletrical interferances from hubs or pcs or other sources and still was unable to fix it.


About 30 minutes later I was forwarded to a higher level tech support (the 1st guy never "heard" of this remote learning problem). Anyhow it looks like I would not have been able to solve my problem at all if not for my last 880 remote.


On a hunch, I asked the higher level tech support guy if he was able to extract my learned clone commands from my last devices account and insert them into my new remote account and he did.







Because, of that... problem is solved. I guess I can wait for firmware or hardware changes to correct this problem in the future as long as I can control everything I need now.


Other then this serious (and it is serious) flaw I think it is a great remote. The tech support mention that this IR receiver is the "most sensitive receiver in all of their remote" he also added "yes, its much more sensitive then 705 was".. also "anything from audio, light seepage, electrical interference, cell phone or cordless interface has been known to cause this issue in other similar cases"


Anyway thought I would share this info here incase anyone else had these problems.


PS: If this learning remote issue gets a hardware correction. I am sure Logitech will replace the remote with problems. Back when 880 1st came out it had a slew of issues as well from not being charged on the base to buttons breaking and users all found they were able to replace their remotes for free with a lil phone call and some patience. I know i had 500 dollar logitech pc speakers replaced before cause they blew out. They didn't even flinch and replaced it and I had owned them well over warranty and had no receipt by that point and they still replaced it. So for those who cant return this remote try to hang in there and logitech may correct the hardware issues (if its hardware and not firmware correctable) and you should be back in business.


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13799513
> 
> 
> It works best from the bathtub.
> 
> ,R



LOL you made my day dude!










lol.. ya i had a hunch that would be least "techified" place in my home (and ya i used a president bush like made up word there)







Also perfectly pitch black in there too.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13798582
> 
> 
> I bought the remote working on setting it up everything is near perfect now.
> 
> 
> However, I cant get a single remote in my arsenal to clone over into the Harmony. (Clone = Learn)
> 
> 
> Anyone having clone issues?
> 
> 
> I have removed the base cap... tried lights on... tried lights off... tried less then 1 inch distance and everything going further away up to 3 foot away.
> 
> 
> 880 never had these learning problems. I now tried my Onkyo remote (wont clone).. tried my Comcast Remote (wont clone) .. and a couple other Home appliance devices (neither will clone)
> 
> 
> Whats going on? This a flaw in the Harmony One design? Are some of them broken? Any tips on gettin clone to work?
> 
> 
> PS: I been ultra patient with this clone issue. waiting plenty of time between clicks... trying many angles and distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update... this doesn't work for me either.
> 
> 
> I will try installing software on my laptop and take it into the bathroom lol... hope that works... btw i own an 880 and was able to clone perfectly without any of this drama. So there is something more to this issue. I would hate to have to return this thing the same day i bought it just cause of this... but if I cant clone its definitely a deal breaker.



I dare say if you can't clone anything, maybe it's defective? Remove the battery cap, can you see through the lens?? Did something get in there?


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13799880
> 
> 
> I dare say if you can't clone anything, maybe it's defective? Remove the battery cap, can you see through the lens?? Did something get in there?



I looked inside everything seems intact .. no broken parts rattling around or anything. I wouldn't know if its a lose or shorted wire without taking the whole remote apart and I would rather return it 1st.


I would have to agree with you about defective unit.. if not for all these people here on this thread who cant clone anything either.. i think the defect is with the ir receiver design. Even through that high level tech supports admission this remotes IR receiver is overly sensitive.


Its always "something" with tech toys. Having had my 880 learned commands copied over into my H1 account commands I wont return this remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13799922
> 
> 
> I looked inside everything seems intact .. no broken parts rattling around or anything. I wouldn't know if its a lose or shorted wire without taking the whole remote apart and I would rather return it 1st.
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with you about defective unit.. if not for all these people here on this thread who cant clone anything either.. i think the defect is with the ir receiver design. Even through that high level tech supports admission this remotes IR receiver is overly sensitive.
> 
> 
> Its always "something" with tech toys. Having had my 880 learned commands copied over into my H1 account commands I wont return this remote.



Glad they at least got it working. It's funny, with all the radiating things around me, I haven't had a learning issue yet!


----------



## jizaref1

Is there a way to program a single button to be "held" down for a few seconds, i.e. send a single command and not a sequence to mimic holding down the button on the original remote?


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## woots

For any Harmony 880/890 owners out there I took some caparison photos of the 2 next to each other earlier. I thought I would share it here as well since its on topic.


880 vs H1 (Icon graphic comparison)
 


880 vs H1
 


880 vs H1
 


Device Display
 


Option Display


----------



## aaronwt

I hated the 880. I used it for a few days then sold it. I liked the 680 much better after using that after the 880.. Now that I have the H1 like it too. Those pictures remind me of how much better I consider the H1 than the 880 based on button placement. But I see the display on the H1 looks better too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13802738
> 
> 
> For any Harmony 880/890 owners out there I took some caparison photos of the 2 next to each other earlier. I thought I would share it here as well since its on topic.
> 
> 
> 880 vs H1 (Icon graphic comparison)
> 
> 
> 
> 880 vs H1
> 
> 
> 
> 880 vs H1
> 
> 
> 
> Device Display
> 
> 
> 
> Option Display


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13802890
> 
> 
> I hated the 880. I used it for a few days then sold it. I liked the 680 much better after using that after the 880.. Now that I have the H1 like it too. Those pictures remind me of how much better I consider the H1 than the 880 based on button placement. But I see the display on the H1 looks better too.



Ya ergonomically and aesthetically H1 is way better then 880. I think now that i bought H1 I'm going to ebay off that 880.


----------



## HTMVinnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jizaref1* /forum/post/13802631
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program a single button to be "held" down for a few seconds, i.e. send a single command and not a sequence to mimic holding down the button on the original remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



Yes, just learn the "held down" button press in RAW mode. It will learn the command just how you press it on the original remote.


----------



## badmanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13793357
> 
> 
> You're not in the US, are you? I don't think this should matter but does the database have this brand?



No, I'm in the UK. It's the very latest Sky HD box, I believe. The H1 seemed to be fine with it - didn't ask me to clone or anything like that. Just doesn't give me any 'TV Channel' setup possibilities.


So I can't add any nice 'Channel' icons :-(


To be honest, I've had the H1 for about 3 months now and have only used it a few times to turn up the volume. For everything else it's proven to be more of a pain to set up than it seems to be worth. I'm sure it's me, not the device, that's failing here since you guys all seem to love the thing - but for me, I add a device, select that device then get umpteen 'pages' of touchscreen controls for the device, most of which mean absolutely nothing to me (and I'm not even sure all of them actually do something).


Do you have to custom edit everything you add to the H1 to make it 'nice'?


Is it possible to 'share' configurations? That would be nice - once someone's got a device nicely sorted on the H1, to be able to upload their definitions, layout etc.


Ah, I dunno - just grumpy today I guess!


Jamie.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13804609
> 
> 
> ...but for me, I add a device, select that device then get umpteen 'pages' of touchscreen controls for the device, most of which mean absolutely nothing to me (and I'm not even sure all of them actually do something).
> 
> 
> Do you have to custom edit everything you add to the H1 to make it 'nice'?
> 
> ...



Jamie,


Don't worry about all those Icons associated with the Device - it will be rare that you need to ever be in *Device* Mode. I'd venture to say that maybe two times in the last 4-5 years did I have a "need" to go into *Device* Mode.


Think in terms of always being in *Activity* Mode.


Say you wish to watch TV from with the signal coming from your roof top aerial. Upon pushing the Activity button for this *activity*, you'd want the TV to power On and the TV to select the "ANT." (You would not need to have actual buttons available to do this.)


You would want buttons for sound Volume Up and Down, Change Channel Up and Down, the numerical keypad operational to Enter Channel, and likely a couple of other buttons. You likely would not need direct access to all of those buttons you found in Device Mode.


Yes, there are a few other buttons you may want to add for "Watch TV." Change TV Aspect? PIP? Etc, etc.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badmanj* /forum/post/13804609
> 
> 
> .....I'm sure it's me, not the device, that's failing here since you guys all seem to love the thing - but for me, I add a device, select that device then get umpteen 'pages' of touchscreen controls for the device, most of which mean absolutely nothing to me (and I'm not even sure all of them actually do something).....



From this message, it just might be you







I may be wrong, but it sounds like you are using it in device mode all the time. That's not how it was designed to be used.


You need to set up some activities like, watch Sky, watch DVD, etc.


If you don't have an activity set up with the Sky box in it, that would explain why you can't set up favorites. Favorites are only available for an activity, never for a specific device.


edit: SaltiDawg beat me to it.


Rob


----------



## tua09788

seems like everyone is pretty much in love with this harmony...i may have to pick this up...just wanted to know if there are any issues that harmony didn't fix yet?


----------



## jw1

what happened to the sub $200 harmony one deals? ecost doesn't even list it as "out of stock."

seems like some people even got their's below $150.

anyone know where to get the best price?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13797106
> 
> 
> hmm wish it were more then 24 but atleast its more then 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for all the info. I may go buy this thing today sounds great.



Do what I and others have done. You can have several activities such as "Watch TV", "Watch News", "Watch Movies" etc, and then you can have the 24 farorites for each one. Works great.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tua09788* /forum/post/13804963
> 
> 
> seems like everyone is pretty much in love with this harmony...i may have to pick this up...just wanted to know if there are any issues that harmony didn't fix yet?



Yes.


----------



## squareeyes

Tua,

My only gripe is that the IR coming out of my H1 to my SA 8300HD set top box is not as zippy as the OEM remote. Harmony T2 support tweaked the settings on the back end of my database settings and I've tweaked the delays to get it close, but there is still a little lag when navigating menus.

Other than that I'm happy with the purchase.

,R



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tua09788* /forum/post/13804963
> 
> 
> seems like everyone is pretty much in love with this harmony...i may have to pick this up...just wanted to know if there are any issues that harmony didn't fix yet?


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13806015
> 
> 
> Tua,
> 
> My only gripe is that the IR coming out of my H1 to my SA 8300HD set top box is not as zippy as the OEM remote. Harmony T2 support tweaked the settings on the back end of my database settings and I've tweaked the delays to get it close, but there is still a little lag when navigating menus.
> 
> Other than that I'm happy with the purchase.
> 
> ,R



I also noticed the lag with the SA8300HD.


----------



## jdubbs23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tua09788* /forum/post/13804963
> 
> 
> seems like everyone is pretty much in love with this harmony...i may have to pick this up...just wanted to know if there are any issues that harmony didn't fix yet?



I picked up my H1 yesterday, and with 1 night of TV watching under the belt, things have been pretty good so far. A few times switching between my activity for "watch TV" and "play Xbox 360" the remote command to switch my receiver input and my xbox on/off didn't work, but I'm sure thats a problem of the line of sight to the devices from the remote than it is an issue with the remote.


I do have to say that my only gripe with the remote itself is the inability to add custom icons/images anywhere I want. I have a Comcast with Tivo box, and I would like to be able to use the thumbs up/thumbs down icons as custom buttons I've programmed(I know they exist for real Tivo boxes), but cannot set this up. I would also like to be able to modify the Activity Icons and other Additional Buttons on the touch screen to whatever image I want, but that has yet to be fixed (or I haven't found it yet).


----------



## frankspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13806069
> 
> 
> I also noticed the lag with the SA8300HD.



No lag here. Everything comes up just as quick as the remote that came with the STB.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankspin* /forum/post/13808305
> 
> 
> No lag here. Everything comes up just as quick as the remote that came with the STB.



Frank,

Would you be kind enough to post your delay settings?

,R


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/13805710
> 
> 
> Do what I and others have done. You can have several activities such as "Watch TV", "Watch News", "Watch Movies" etc, and then you can have the 24 farorites for each one. Works great.



I will do this


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13808323
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to post your delay settings?
> 
> ,R




My delay settings have never been touched and I have no problems.


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13808598
> 
> 
> My delay settings have never been touched and I have no problems.



I mess with my delay settings for cable box.. so it punches in the numbers really fast (I kinda hate waiting around for channel numbers to macro through slowly) i have no time to waste... I need to get to some serious tv watching done quickly!










I set device delay 0-100ms depends on device... inter device delay i leave alone or set down to 100ms also (never 0).


start up delays I usually lower to 1/2 second (500ms) I never get clumsy start ups doing this so it seems to work for me.. and I don't have to wait around for things to turn on slow.. it all starts up quick.


I used to have problems with my harmony 880 when i set delays this low.. but so far on harmony one seems to keep up nicely without freaking out. My channels type in very fast and all devices startup without skipping any steps. No sketchy issues yet (if you tweak delays you need to be willing to tweak them for your devices.. so they don't cause glitches) You know you are not optimal if things take to long to respond.. or if steps get missed. Gotta kinda aim for sweet spot with delays.


My Playstation (nyko bluwave) also responds very quickly too with lower settings as well. (good for navigating the XMB without delay).. back on 880 remote if i set remote delay for 0 or 100... it would freak out and pause and glitch i needed to set it high and be patient. Since H1 i got it set to zero and it works flawless and quick.. very responsive ("almost" like my bluetooth remote)


----------



## frankspin

I have not touched any delay settings.


----------



## woots

Anyone know if there is any tools to create custom themes out there? Or a logitech SDK of some kind? Or if anyone knows if someone else out there is working on private mod projects for harmony one?


I would like to make a fully animated display. Perhaps come up with a few animated themes.


I would love to make some animations that work with the touch screen in cool ways. Maybe like a ice or fire theme that was animated. Perhaps track where the finger press is located (like a cursor) and add some finger tracking animation (like ice cracking or fire burning... right under the finger) Only way I would be able to do something that sophisticated is with a development kit.


I would just like to start with animated button then take it to next level if its possible.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13806015
> 
> 
> Tua,
> 
> My only gripe is that the IR coming out of my H1 to my SA 8300HD set top box is not as zippy as the OEM remote. Harmony T2 support tweaked the settings on the back end of my database settings and I've tweaked the delays to get it close, but there is still a little lag when navigating menus.
> 
> Other than that I'm happy with the purchase.
> 
> ,R



Randy you are awesome by the way thanks for the icons, I sent you an email through your site with a couple minor request.


----------



## bryanb

I have the Harmony One but am probably going to sell it due to the touch screen. I don't see why they didn't just use soft buttons honestly. The interface hasn't changed much from the previous color models, it's just using touch instead of buttons now, which causes me to accidentally press things as well as having to look at the remote a lot more. Is there anything that you can do with the touch screen on the H1 that couldn't be achieved with soft buttons?


To be fair though, the button layout otherwise is just about perfect.


----------



## m1fuller68

I'm sure this has been asked but will the "One" work with the sony PS3?


Thanks,


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13809942
> 
> 
> Is there anything that you can do with the touch screen on the H1 that couldn't be achieved with soft buttons?



Scrolling.


----------



## kreepy

I'm still having issues with the activity button turning on my TV...but i get up the buttons so i can just quickly turn on the TV...Ive played with the time and everything, it worked the 1st 2 times i hit the activity button and hasnt turned on my TV since..but the remote works with the TV..I have the Pan TH42PZ77U anyone else have this issue???


----------



## vmpv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13809942
> 
> 
> using touch instead of buttons now, which causes me to accidentally press things as well as having to look at the remote a lot more.



I had the same problem of accidently hitting the wrong touch screen icons and I don't consider my fingers to be that large. I ultimately solved the problem by distributing the icons over a few pages. There are two I use the most so they are on the first page top right and bottom left with the other four areas blank and the other lesser used icons are on subsequent pages also spaced as needed. Now I find the screen a lot more acceptable.


----------



## jizaref1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/13810053
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked but will the "One" work with the sony PS3?
> 
> 
> Thanks,




Only if you purchase an IR to BT device, there are two or three new devices on the market now -- internet purchase. They work well.


----------



## Ghosthoffa

Randy at IconHarmony.com you are the man. I just got my remote all set up and the icons look great too bad there is only support for four favorite pages... Harmony needs to add two things:


1. More Favorite pages like unlimited would be nice

2. Ability to change icon to match gaming systems in activity screen.


----------



## captpjd

Just got mine yesterday, transfered setup and got it running in about 30 minutes--cool

Overall nice improvement over my 680 (retired to bedroom). Only had two problems:
*1*-unable to put favorite digital HD channels on my "Watch TV" activity due to no "-" available. My TV is an Samsung 5054 plasma. The one wouldn't learn command from original remote --called support and was sent to 2nd level support who had me under the covers in the dark trying to get the one to learn my original command, no luck, they say its very sensitive(LOL)--they had to find the code language from somewhere else and they inserted it into my setup. After that it worked fine (109-4 came up but a little slow input)
*2*-One digital channel (109-700) will not program in, guess its one too many digits. Tried leaving off the last 2 "0's" with no luck. Anybody have any suggestions? I was thinking of a sequence using input 109-4 then channel Up which would put me on 109-700, but how and where could I link that sequence to my favorites in "Watch TV". It's really not a deal breaker here but I hate to leave loose ends.


Last but not least---MANY thanks to *SQUAREEYES* for the channel icons, they are the cream cheese icing on an awesome spice cake....


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13811427
> 
> 
> Just got mine yesterday, transfered setup and got it running in about 30 minutes--cool
> 
> Overall nice improvement over my 680 (retired to bedroom). Only had two problems:
> *1*-unable to put favorite digital HD channels on my "Watch TV" activity due to no "-" available. My TV is an Samsung 5054 plasma. The one wouldn't learn command from original remote --called support and was sent to 2nd level support who had me under the covers in the dark trying to get the one to learn my original command, no luck, they say its very sensitive(LOL)--they had to find the code language from somewhere else and they inserted it into my setup. After that it worked fine (109-4 came up but a little slow input)
> *2*-One digital channel (109-700) will not program in, guess its one too many digits. Tried leaving off the last 2 "0's" with no luck. Anybody have any suggestions? I was thinking of a sequence using input 109-4 then channel Up which would put me on 109-700, but how and where could I link that sequence to my favorites in "Watch TV". It's really not a deal breaker here but I hate to leave loose ends.
> 
> 
> Last but not least---MANY thanks to *SQUAREEYES* for the channel icons, they are the cream cheese icing on an awesome spice cake....



The ###-### is a big problem. A lot of newer TVs insist on generating very large QAM numbers. It's unneeded but done. My HP/Sharp manages to assign the same channel in 5 or less numbers?? I've begged, borrowed and stole asking Logi to fix this (my "yes" earlier) EricHarmony is trying to prod them. BTW my Samsung fails to change if the channel isn't exactly correct, my Mits tries and usually hits it even if its only close.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/13805710
> 
> 
> Do what I and others have done. You can have several activities such as "Watch TV", "Watch News", "Watch Movies" etc, and then you can have the 24 farorites for each one. Works great.




Thanks for the tip..I thought I/H1 was restricted to only 24..


HH


----------



## bryanb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13810123
> 
> 
> Scrolling.



Pardon my ignorance, but can you elaborate on what that means? I don't think I've seen any scrolling on the H1.


----------



## vmpv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13811665
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but can you elaborate on what that means? I don't think I've seen any scrolling on the H1.



Those arrows on either side of the touch screen scroll to the next page if any are loaded. If none are loaded in your activity screen then go to a device screen and there will probably be pages and pages to scroll through. My AVR has 14 pages in it's device mode with the commands scattered throughout in no discernible pattern.


Which is why it is imperative to use activity mode rather than device mode when using the H1


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vmpv* /forum/post/13811701
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it is imperative to use activity mode rather than device mode when using the H1



Because that's the way it was designed to be used. The device mode is only there as a failsafe for a command you didn't assign to an activity. Luke, use the force...

Activities is what a Harmony remote is all about. If you want to use "devices" you need a HTM MX type of remote.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13811646
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip..I thought I/H1 was restricted to only 24..
> 
> 
> HH



No problem. If you listen to XM or SIRIUS, squareeyes has the icons for the various stations so you can also set up activities such as "Jazz", "Rock" etc or whatever you want. With the various station icons on the H1, the activity can be set up so that the TV is not on, only your cable/sat box and your receiver. Very nice to have. Thanks again Squareeyes!


----------



## bryanb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vmpv* /forum/post/13811701
> 
> 
> Those arrows on either side of the touch screen scroll to the next page if any are loaded. If none are loaded in your activity screen then go to a device screen and there will probably be pages and pages to scroll through. My AVR has 14 pages in it's device mode with the commands scattered throughout in no discernible pattern.
> 
> 
> Which is why it is imperative to use activity mode rather than device mode when using the H1



I was asking originally if there was any real need for the H1 to use a touch screen rather than using soft buttons. Paging through commands is done on all the other Harmonys using buttons. So I still don't see why the H1 used a touch screen.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13813442
> 
> 
> I was asking originally if there was any real need for the H1 to use a touch screen rather than using soft buttons. Paging through commands is done on all the other Harmonys using buttons. So I still don't see why the H1 used a touch screen.



cause a touch screen is cool!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghosthoffa* /forum/post/13813909
> 
> 
> cause a touch screen is cool!



You betcha! There are plenty of choices (the 880 comes to mind) without one. I like my One!


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13814908
> 
> 
> You betcha! There are plenty of choices (the 880 comes to mind) without one. I like my One!



As I said, I am selling my MX-700 on ebay right now because I love this remote so much!


----------



## bryanb

I was trying to understand the functional reason for the touch screen on the H1. On the iPhone, for example, a touch screen makes sense because the interface and input method changes depending on what you are doing.


I am just trying to understand if the touch screen on the H1 serves any real purpose, or it's just "cool". Like I said, I really like the button layout otherwise.


----------



## Gary J

Ok tell you what. I'll trade you an 880 for your One.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13815283
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand the functional reason for the touch screen on the H1. On the iPhone, for example, a touch screen makes sense because the interface and input method changes depending on what you are doing.
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand if the touch screen on the H1 serves any real purpose, or it's just "cool". Like I said, I really like the button layout otherwise.



there are quite a few varying menu options that change around when you cycle through them


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13815283
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand the functional reason for the touch screen on the H1. On the iPhone, for example, a touch screen makes sense because the interface and input method changes depending on what you are doing.
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand if the touch screen on the H1 serves any real purpose, or it's just "cool". Like I said, I really like the button layout otherwise.



It does change the interface depending on what you are doing. An example that I can think is the lcd button just above the activities hard button. When in activity selection, it says "options". When in an activity, it says "favorites" when in command mode or "commands" when in favorites mode. When in device mode it says "current activity". Most of the other areas change also depending on what mode the remote is in. It may not be as sophisticated as the iPhone, but it does serve a purpose IMO.


Who knows, future updates may give us more control.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13815712
> 
> 
> Who knows, future updates may give us more control.



Actually, in addition to just being cool, I believe girdnerg just nailed the biggest advantage of the touch screen. The interface is, in theory, endlessly customizable. Let's just hope Logitech sees it that way!


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13816161
> 
> 
> The interface is, in theory, endlessly customizable. Let's just hope Logitech sees it that way!




you did too! Thumbsup!


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13816161
> 
> 
> Actually, in addition to just being cool, I believe girdnerg just nailed the biggest advantage of the touch screen. The interface is, in theory, endlessly customizable. Let's just hope Logitech sees it that way!



I want to be able to put the nintendo Wii logo the xbox 360 logo and the ps3 logo in the remote as well for the activity button.


----------



## NUWildcat

I had the 880 for 2 years. Picked up the H1 a few months ago when I busted a couple of buttons on the 880.


Nothing has changed with my A/V setup. But now I'm having lots of problems with reception on commands, both startup/shutdown and also during use. I really have to point this thing right toward the IR receiver on the unit (TV, box, etc.) or it will miss the command.


Has anyone who has upgraded from the 880 noticed this? Or do you think I could have a defective emitter on the remote?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/13816547
> 
> 
> I had the 880 for 2 years. Picked up the H1 a few months ago when I busted a couple of buttons on the 880.
> 
> 
> Nothing has changed with my A/V setup. But now I'm having lots of problems with reception on commands, both startup/shutdown and also during use. I really have to point this thing right toward the IR receiver on the unit (TV, box, etc.) or it will miss the command.
> 
> 
> Has anyone who has upgraded from the 880 noticed this? Or do you think I could have a defective emitter on the remote?



There have been several posters complaining of this. You can search back thru my posts for details if you want, but the short story is to get it replaced. My first one was pretty much worthless. If you pointed it at the TV, the AVR wouldn't get its signals.


I could pretty much point the 880 anywhere and it would work. My replacement H1 is not quite as good as the 880, but its close.


----------



## woots

So i take it Logitech doesn't have any Harmony software development kits floating around? (not speaking about icon creation) I mean full up modding of the remotes operating system.


Anyone out there have the ability/interest to mod the OS on this remote? I would love to get together with you for creating animated menu components.


----------



## Gary J

It is a for profit company. This is not what you would call open source software.


----------



## hoopmanjh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vmpv* /forum/post/13811701
> 
> 
> Those arrows on either side of the touch screen scroll to the next page if any are loaded. If none are loaded in your activity screen then go to a device screen and there will probably be pages and pages to scroll through. My AVR has 14 pages in it's device mode with the commands scattered throughout in no discernible pattern.
> 
> 
> Which is why it is imperative to use activity mode rather than device mode when using the H1



Although I have to say that's one thing I might like to change -- have the arrow buttons (for scrolling between pages on the touchscreen) as actual hard buttons instead of being part of the touchscreen itself -- personally, I find them a bit too easy to hit accidentally, especially if I'm trying for one of the middle buttons on the touchscreen.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoopmanjh* /forum/post/13820817
> 
> 
> Although I have to say that's one thing I might like to change -- have the arrow buttons (for scrolling between pages on the touchscreen) as actual hard buttons instead of being part of the touchscreen itself -- personally, I find them a bit too easy to hit accidentally, especially if I'm trying for one of the middle buttons on the touchscreen.



+1


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoopmanjh* /forum/post/13820817
> 
> 
> Although I have to say that's one thing I might like to change -- have the arrow buttons (for scrolling between pages on the touchscreen) as actual hard buttons instead of being part of the touchscreen itself -- personally, I find them a bit too easy to hit accidentally, especially if I'm trying for one of the middle buttons on the touchscreen.



+2, as well as the two tiny soft buttons at the bottom of the touch screen. I frequently end up in the wrong menu.


----------



## SoundsGood

+3 ... I wish *all* the touchscreen buttons were regular hard buttons. That would make the One PERFECT in my opinion.


----------



## flint350

I have a $1000 MX-3000 and the Harmony One at 1/4 the price really comes close to a viable and much cheaper alternative, minus the RF features of the MX. I've been testing the Harmony One as part of a BzzAgent survey and was, therefore, lucky to have one provided to me free, but with no obligation or pressure to praise it or sell it, just to give my honest opinion, which follows. Free or not, I would definitely consider buying one. In fact, I _would_ buy one for my other setups, as the MX is in my Home Theater.


The touchscreen has been somewhat criticized here, but I think it's great and takes the place of having far too many extra buttons on the face of the unit and expands the capability. No remote - of any reasonable size - will ever replace all remotes' hard buttons. This one comes close and the touchscreen is there for the odd, less used selections. To me, the other real advantage is the ability to download the setup online versus the old method of thumbing through many pages of pamphlets - usually to find your particular device isn't listed or a generic listing with multiple codes to try. The online database has to be a huge improvement and should be much more up to date with the latest devices vs. any printed pamphlet. Especially useful for early adopters and esoteric systems like most of us on this site have in our homes. The setup guide and recall of inputs per connection is a standout feature. I made a simple mistake and the "help" feature found what I did wrong. Very nice.


I've used it for 5 days now and have had very few problems. Some bits of the online setup can be a bit unintuitive (how to program fav. icons, etc) but are easily found in the FAQ's. Overall, I'm very impressed and, as I said, I compare it very favorably to my much more expensive MX-3000, which I still love. The Harmony One is a keeper, especially with its beautiful ergonomics, features and price. The last positive verdict was that I was able to hand it to my technically challenged wife and with minimal instruction, she used it and has kept using it. No more remote switching - thank God.


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint350* /forum/post/13822966
> 
> 
> I have a $1000 MX-3000 and the Harmony One at 1/4 the price really comes close to a viable and much cheaper alternative, minus the RF features of the MX. I've been testing the Harmony One as part of a BzzAgent survey and was, therefore, lucky to have one provided to me free, but with no obligation or pressure to praise it or sell it, just to give my honest opinion, which follows. Free or not, I would definitely consider buying one. In fact, I _would_ buy one for my other setups, as the MX is in my Home Theater.
> 
> 
> The touchscreen has been somewhat criticized here, but I think it's great and takes the place of having far too many extra buttons on the face of the unit and expands the capability. No remote - of any reasonable size - will ever replace all remotes' hard buttons. This one comes close and the touchscreen is there for the odd, less used selections. To me, the other real advantage is the ability to download the setup online versus the old method of thumbing through many pages of pamphlets - usually to find your particular device isn't listed or a generic listing with multiple codes to try. The online database has to be a huge improvement and should be much more up to date with the latest devices vs. any printed pamphlet. Especially useful for early adopters and esoteric systems like most of us on this site have in our homes. The setup guide and recall of inputs per connection is a standout feature. I made a simple mistake and the "help" feature found what I did wrong. Very nice.
> 
> 
> I've used it for 5 days now and have had very few problems. Some bits of the online setup can be a bit unintuitive (how to program fav. icons, etc) but are easily found in the FAQ's. Overall, I'm very impressed and, as I said, I compare it very favorably to my much more expensive MX-3000, which I still love. The Harmony One is a keeper, especially with its beautiful ergonomics, features and price. The last positive verdict was that I was able to hand it to my technically challenged wife and with minimal instruction, she used it and has kept using it. No more remote switching - thank God.



I like your review of this. I too got one from bzzagent. I bought my husband a URC MX-810 for Christmas, and he never was able to program it, so he never used it.

This was very easy to program. I had one thing I didn't like, and Rob called me and added some sort of code, and now it works exactly as we want. My husband couldn't be happier.

The database had all of our model numbers, so we didn't have to go thru what he attempted to go thru with the MX-810. Everything worked right away.

I wish he was able to get the 810 up and running to compare it to, but he wasn't and this works great.

I personally like the touch screen even though I haven't tried it other than to program it.


----------



## Beerstalker

flint350 and patsan, I'm guessing the One is your first experience with Harmony remotes. The older Harmony remotes still had a screen on them that you could assign different functions to just like the Harmony One. However on the older remotes you pressed button that was right next to the command on the screen rather than touching the screen itself.


I do not have a Harmony One yet, but may be ordering it this weekend. I always wondered if I would like the touchscreen because I thought it might lead to unintentional button presses. I notice that a lot of times when I pick my Harmony 880 up off the ottoman, I will end up grabbing it by the screen because I am not looking. If that happens with the Harmony One there is a good chance that I can unintentionally hit a button on the screen, where with my 880 I would feel the buttons and move my hand before I accidently pressed one. This will be an even bigger problem if they end up coming out with an RF version of the One, because then it won't even need line of site for the accidental button presses to affect your equipment.


----------



## bryanb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/13823590
> 
> 
> flint350 and patsan, I'm guessing the One is your first experience with Harmony remotes. The older Harmony remotes still had a screen on them that you could assign different functions to just like the Harmony One. However on the older remotes you pressed button that was right next to the command on the screen rather than touching the screen itself.
> 
> 
> I do not have a Harmony One yet, but may be ordering it this weekend. I always wondered if I would like the touchscreen because I thought it might lead to unintentional button presses. I notice that a lot of times when I pick my Harmony 880 up off the ottoman, I will end up grabbing it by the screen because I am not looking. If that happens with the Harmony One there is a good chance that I can unintentionally hit a button on the screen, where with my 880 I would feel the buttons and move my hand before I accidently pressed one. This will be an even bigger problem if they end up coming out with an RF version of the One, because then it won't even need line of site for the accidental button presses to affect your equipment.



Your concern is the reason I am selling my H1.


----------



## joe221

To those having trouble with the touch screen:


Have you tried all 5 sensitivity settings?

If you did, did it make a difference?

If it did, which setting did you wind up on and are you happier?


Thanks.


----------



## bryanb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13823735
> 
> 
> To those having trouble with the touch screen:
> 
> 
> Have you tried all 5 sensitivity settings?
> 
> If you did, did it make a difference?
> 
> If it did, which setting did you wind up on and are you happier?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I did try them and didn't notice any difference. If they could make it so you had to press and hold the screen to activate the button, that would help a lot.


----------



## ezrangel

Im trying to use my new Harmony One with a "generic IR receiver". I used this receiver for PowerPoint presentations, it has a little remote with only two buttons (up and down). It even works in the VMC to roll up and down. I can learn these two functions on my harmony, and works just like the original.

The point is: it seems that windows is receiving IR comands through this receiver, bot will i be able to comand my vmc with my harmony and this receiver? Is there a plugin i need? What is this eHome? Im using Vista64 Ultimate.


Tks for any help.


----------



## woots

Touchscreen vs hardbutton debate.


I been using H1 for a few days now. I am coming from using the 880 for quite a while so I am used to the hard buttons at the top.


I definitely have made several touchscreen button mistakes now. I try to click the channel and instead I click the next or back page. I also have bumped the wrong channel icon hoping for another.


I like this new remote to much to give up on it. *So I just adopted some new habits that have mostly cured this touchscreen issue for me.* I now *arc my index finger (almost like a hook shape)* and tap directly down on the screen on icons i want. It prevent the ole "sloppy finger flapping against the whole screen technique"







I *press down on the screen with my finger perpendicular to the screen* (like a top down press... and yes you can still do all this with one hand easily) Also, I *try to press icons towards middle of icon* to avoid tapping the left/right page buttons. When you angle your finger tap just right its easier to be precise. While this remote finger tap technique may not come easy and may feel deliberate if you practice it enough it becomes just as easy as what you were used to before... just a matter of it becoming "wrote memory".


Now that I am more deliberate with my finger taps on the touch screen I am having less accidents. I am still lookin down at the remote to see which icon I need to press for channels (but its still 1st week and I just made all my favorite channel lists so its not perfectly memorized yet) I would imagine in time this will get easier and easier.


On 880 even though you couldn't make mistakes with the hard buttons on each side of the screen. the trade off was it was clumsy to push those tiny buttons sometimes... especially if you were right handed trying to reach to top left baby button. I still often had to look down at remote or hold with 2 hands. In my opinion the hard button screen select system (before h1) was far from flawless.. it had its own unique issues (mostly position and size.. and balance of the remote body weight)


We are in an iPhone era where everything is sleek thin shiny black and touch screen.. so this remote seems to fit in well design wise with this era in electronics.


I think anyone having touch screen issues just has to adopt some new finger pressing technique and it goes a long way to preventing mistakes and may allow you to warm up to the small form factor touch screen interface.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13831765
> 
> 
> Touchscreen vs hardbutton debate.
> 
> 
> I been using H1 for a few days now. I am coming from using the 880 for quite a while so I am used to the hard buttons at the top.
> 
> 
> I definitely have made several touchscreen button mistakes now. I try to click the channel and instead I click the next or back page. I also have bumped the wrong channel icon hoping for another.
> 
> 
> I like this new remote to much to give up on it. *So I just adopted some new habits that have mostly cured this touchscreen issue for me.* I now *arc my index finger (almost like a hook shape)* and tap directly down on the screen on icons i want. It prevent the ole "sloppy finger flapping against the whole screen technique"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *press down on the screen with my finger perpendicular to the screen* (like a top down press... and yes you can still do all this with one hand easily) Also, I *try to press icons towards middle of icon* to avoid tapping the left/right page buttons. When you angle your finger tap just right its easier to be precise. While this remote finger tap technique may not come easy and may feel deliberate if you practice it enough it becomes just as easy as what you were used to before... just a matter of it becoming "wrote memory".
> 
> 
> Now that I am more deliberate with my finger taps on the touch screen I am having less accidents. I am still lookin down at the remote to see which icon I need to press for channels (but its still 1st week and I just made all my favorite channel lists so its not perfectly memorized yet) I would imagine in time this will get easier and easier.
> 
> 
> On 880 even though you couldn't make mistakes with the hard buttons on each side of the screen. the trade off was it was clumsy to push those tiny buttons sometimes... especially if you were right handed trying to reach to top left baby button. I still often had to look down at remote or hold with 2 hands. In my opinion the hard button screen select system (before h1) was far from flawless.. it had its own unique issues (mostly position and size.. and balance of the remote body weight)
> 
> 
> We are in an iPhone era where everything is sleek thin shiny black and touch screen.. so this remote seems to fit in well design wise with this era in electronics.
> 
> 
> I think anyone having touch screen issues just has to adopt some new finger pressing technique and it goes a long way to preventing mistakes and may allow you to warm up to the small form factor touch screen interface.



I've been using the bent finger technique and hadn't realized it had been previously developed. Have you patented it and if so where do I send my royalties, too? Do you take PayPal?























Very good!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13823735
> 
> 
> To those having trouble with the touch screen:
> 
> 
> Have you tried all 5 sensitivity settings?
> 
> If you did, did it make a difference?
> 
> If it did, which setting did you wind up on and are you happier?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I ended up using medium. Anything lower and It might not register the first touch, anything higher and I would sometimes get multiple commands sent.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13831765
> 
> 
> Touchscreen vs hardbutton debate.
> 
> 
> I been using H1 for a few days now. I am coming from using the 880 for quite a while so I am used to the hard buttons at the top.
> 
> 
> I definitely have made several touchscreen button mistakes now. I try to click the channel and instead I click the next or back page. I also have bumped the wrong channel icon hoping for another.
> 
> 
> I like this new remote to much to give up on it. *So I just adopted some new habits that have mostly cured this touchscreen issue for me.* I now *arc my index finger (almost like a hook shape)* and tap directly down on the screen on icons i want. It prevent the ole "sloppy finger flapping against the whole screen technique"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *press down on the screen with my finger perpendicular to the screen* (like a top down press... and yes you can still do all this with one hand easily) Also, I *try to press icons towards middle of icon* to avoid tapping the left/right page buttons. When you angle your finger tap just right its easier to be precise. While this remote finger tap technique may not come easy and may feel deliberate if you practice it enough it becomes just as easy as what you were used to before... just a matter of it becoming "wrote memory".
> 
> 
> Now that I am more deliberate with my finger taps on the touch screen I am having less accidents. I am still lookin down at the remote to see which icon I need to press for channels (but its still 1st week and I just made all my favorite channel lists so its not perfectly memorized yet) I would imagine in time this will get easier and easier.
> 
> 
> On 880 even though you couldn't make mistakes with the hard buttons on each side of the screen. the trade off was it was clumsy to push those tiny buttons sometimes... especially if you were right handed trying to reach to top left baby button. I still often had to look down at remote or hold with 2 hands. In my opinion the hard button screen select system (before h1) was far from flawless.. it had its own unique issues (mostly position and size.. and balance of the remote body weight)
> 
> 
> We are in an iPhone era where everything is sleek thin shiny black and touch screen.. so this remote seems to fit in well design wise with this era in electronics.
> 
> 
> I think anyone having touch screen issues just has to adopt some new finger pressing technique and it goes a long way to preventing mistakes and may allow you to warm up to the small form factor touch screen interface.




You guys must spend a lot of time channel surfing, to have to use the touch screen buttons enough to even have a problem. I do 99% of my channel selection from the DVR recorded programs menu or from the program guide-- accessed by hard buttons.


I have Randy's way cool icons--and sent him a little gratuity for his fine efforts-- but they are mostly cool eyecandy for my viewing habits.


Just an observation--plus I'm on a posting binge because I FINALLY got broadband that works in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanb* /forum/post/13824122
> 
> 
> I did try them and didn't notice any difference. If they could make it so you had to press and hold the screen to activate the button, that would help a lot.



I am relatively new to the H1, but I also am not noting any discernible difference between the sensitivity settings.


Other than that, and the fact that I keep coming up with cool additional buttons to add to it ;-), it is a fine device.


Brian


----------



## awestbro

I need some help...my neighbor is having me set up his home theater and I have a harmony 550 at my house, but he's gotten the H1 which is super sweet. But I'm having trouble in getting it to work with the AV receiver, its Denon AVR-3808CI, now it does all the basic functions one there volume etc. except I try and switch activities it doesn't switch the source on the receiver, I have to go in to the device buttons on the remote and select it. Does anybody have any help or suggestions.


----------



## awestbro

And I have another question...kind of a stupid one...my neighbor said the remote wouldn't work with his sons PS3...is that true, he said it was bluetooth. Is there anyway to get them to work.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awestbro* /forum/post/13833345
> 
> 
> I need some help...my neighbor is having me set up his home theater and I have a harmony 550 at my house, but he's gotten the H1 which is super sweet. But I'm having trouble in getting it to work with the AV receiver, its Denon AVR-3808CI, now it does all the basic functions one there volume etc. except I try and switch activities it doesn't switch the source on the receiver, I have to go in to the device buttons on the remote and select it. Does anybody have any help or suggestions.



Andy,

On your first issue it sounds like a delay problem. You can adjust the delays from the Harmony software and someone here with the same receiver may have the numbers available that they could post.

On your second issue your neighbor is correct that IR remotes will not work with the PS3 out of the box. However, there are several 3rd party IR-to-Bluetooth devices specifically manufactured to bridge that gap. Nyko makes one that's a USB dongle and there's another stand alone product (i think it's called IR2BT which receives IR and sends out the like signal as BT. Try a google search using "IR to Bluetooth for PS3" and watch the results scroll in.

,R


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13833497
> 
> 
> ...there are several 3rd party IR-to-Bluetooth devices specifically manufactured to bridge that gap. Nyko makes one that's a USB dongle and there's another stand alone product (i think it's called IR2BT which receives IR and sends out the like signal as BT. Try a google search using "IR to Bluetooth for PS3" and watch the results scroll in.
> 
> ,R



I've tried:

 Sony's Playstation 3 Blu-Ray Disc Remote Control (Bluetooth) 
 Nyko's Blu Wave 
 IR2BT


The IR2BT wins hands down. It performs all functions flawlessly. It's small and unobtrusive. Since you can power it either with AA batteries, USB (plugged into any always on USB port such as a DVR or STB), or with AC adapter, flexibility is not an issue. Since it _transmits_ bluetooth, you can place it anywhere your IR remote can have line-of-site (it _receives_ IR)---it does _not_ need to be within proximity of the PS3. It's functions can't be killed with a PS3 FW/SW update since it is natively bluetooth. Any such action from Sony would disable their own bluetooth remote's functions as well.


I do not like the Nyko Blu Wave for several reasons: It cannot power-up/down the PS3. The delay is unavoidable even after tweaking repeats, etc. via the Harmony 1. (Yes, the only reason I can see to even use the supplied remote with the Blu Wave dongle is to teach the H1, then the remote is useless.)


Sony's Bluetooth PS3 remote is a very very good remote. Being natively bluetooth, there is no delay. It's even aesthetically a nice looking remote. The only reason I don't continue to use this remote is because I want to use my H1 to control everything in my system. Period. If you don't mind having one more remote to reach for, then the Sony remote is the way to go. But if you're on this forum, I would venture to say you either have an H1 or are considering purchasing one. At which point you probably want something to work with your H1.


I sound like I have some vested interest in the IR2BT, but honestly I don't. In fact since the manufacturer is a relatively small outfit, his backlog of customers on a waiting list is long. Hence the reason I selfishly waited until I had one of his $55 units in hand before I even mentioned it on this board.


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13831847
> 
> 
> I've been using the bent finger technique and hadn't realized it had been previously developed. Have you patented it and if so where do I send my royalties, too? Do you take PayPal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good!



lol










Just thought I'd share what works for me since others seem to be ready to sell or return this remote for that reason.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13832032
> 
> 
> You guys must spend a lot of time channel surfing, to have to use the touch screen buttons enough to even have a problem. I do 99% of my channel selection from the DVR recorded programs menu or from the program guide-- accessed by hard buttons.
> 
> 
> I have Randy's way cool icons--and sent him a little gratuity for his fine efforts-- but they are mostly cool eyecandy for my viewing habits.
> 
> 
> Just an observation--plus I'm on a posting binge because I FINALLY got broadband that works in my neck of the woods.



Honestly I keep my DVR jam packed to 100% capacity non stop with lots of shows. To me DVR has just become yet another thing to watch like the bagillion channels we all get. Sometimes I'm in mood to wade through all those DVR'd shows.. and sometimes i will just surf all the movie channels. I sorta wish my DVR had a few terabytes of space... would probably save me channels surfing forever.


But ya i had to surf enough I had to get used to the touch screen


Lastly, I agree on icons. Great job photoshoping all those up and putting them up for the community. Most appreciated.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13823735
> 
> 
> To those having trouble with the touch screen:
> 
> 
> Have you tried all 5 sensitivity settings?
> 
> If you did, did it make a difference?
> 
> If it did, which setting did you wind up on and are you happier?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Sensitivity setting? Where can this be found??


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13836283
> 
> 
> Sensitivity setting? Where can this be found??




On the remote itself:


[Activities Screen]--> "Options" (bottom left) --> [scroll to second page] --> "Screen Sensitivity"


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13833497
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> On your first issue it sounds like a delay problem. You can adjust the delays from the Harmony software and someone here with the same receiver may have the numbers available that they could post.
> 
> On your second issue your neighbor is correct that IR remotes will not work with the PS3 out of the box. However, there are several 3rd party IR-to-Bluetooth devices specifically manufactured to bridge that gap. Nyko makes one that's a USB dongle and there's another stand alone product (i think it's called IR2BT which receives IR and sends out the like signal as BT. Try a google search using "IR to Bluetooth for PS3" and watch the results scroll in.
> 
> ,R



With my 3808 I didn't need to make any adjustments. All I had to do was enter the 3808 in the software and the H1 controls my 3808 perfectly. I can point the H1 in ANY direction and it will change the input, adjust the volume and mute the 3808 with no problems.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13836299
> 
> 
> On the remote itself:
> 
> 
> [Activities Screen]--> "Options" (bottom left) --> [scroll to second page] --> "Screen Sensitivity"



Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13815712
> 
> 
> It does change the interface depending on what you are doing. An example that I can think is the lcd button just above the activities hard button. When in activity selection, it says "options". When in an activity, it says "favorites" when in command mode or "commands" when in favorites mode. When in device mode it says "current activity". Most of the other areas change also depending on what mode the remote is in.



True, but there could still be actual buttons next to or below the dynamic words or graphics.


----------



## bryanb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13836481
> 
> 
> True, but there could still be actual buttons next to or below the dynamic words or graphics.



This is the same way all the other Harmonys work. I'm still not convinced on the need for a touch screen on the H1. To me it causes all the problems of a touch screen interface without any of the benefits.


----------



## Gary J

So sell it already.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13837895
> 
> 
> So sell it already.



I don't plan on getting rid of _mine_ -- in fact I replaced my Harmony 720 with the Harmony One. But I'm all for making things better... and having actuals buttons (vs. the touch screen) would make it better _*for me*_.


Actually, it can be made with both, if Logitech wanted to. Just add the buttons, then include an option in Setup to use either real buttons or the touch screen. Best of both worlds, as the user can decide which they'd rather use.


----------



## Gary J

Yeah right, make it a foot long.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13838000
> 
> 
> Yeah right, make it a foot long.



I'm not sure if you're referring to the remote or a Subway sandwich







... but if you mean the remote, buttons won't add to the dimensions of the unit.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13838092
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're referring to the remote or a Subway sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but if you mean the remote, buttons won't add to the dimensions of the unit.



Just clutter and confusion..










HH


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/13838000
> 
> 
> Yeah right, make it a foot long.



20"










HH


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13838785
> 
> 
> 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH



LOL I will HAVE to return my harmony one now! Now that I have seen the pinnacle of all remotes past and present.. anything less is unacceptable!










I think all that thing is missing is a engine and 4 wheels.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13839934
> 
> 
> LOL I will HAVE to return my harmony one now! Now that I have seen the pinnacle of all remotes past and present.. anything less is unacceptable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all that thing is missing is a engine and 4 wheels.



I agree...the 20" remote is lightyears ahead of the H1. I vote for a bulk purchase of them for all existing H1 owners.


----------



## captpjd

Hey guys---notice clock is running slow on my week old H1--losing about 3-4 minutes a day, has anyone else noticed this and is there a fix????


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13840937
> 
> 
> Hey guys---notice clock is running slow on my week old H1--losing about 3-4 minutes a day, has anyone else noticed this and is there a fix????




Mine is keeping time.



HH


----------



## Acro98158

I got this one last Friday and has no problem about clock.

I also got H890 and that one also OK.










Originally, I bought Pronto 9400 and struggled 5, 6 days to programming but

It could not functioning well!?









To full functioning this one, I have to spend over $800 on top of the cost of this device.










So, I gave up got H1 and H890.

I took about 3 hours to install both of them.

Still learning since this is my very first universal remote control

but it's pleasure since I used switch back and force so many devices.


----------



## shelly40

I have got my individual devices set up how I want them....


The buttons I want on the touch screen are where I want them....


But when I use that device in an activity, it has different buttons on the touchscreen.....


How can I get it to display the buttons that I want there ???


Thanks


Shelly


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13840937
> 
> 
> Hey guys---notice clock is running slow on my week old H1--losing about 3-4 minutes a day, has anyone else noticed this and is there a fix????





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13841032
> 
> 
> Mine is keeping time.



+1. Had mine for about 2 months, and it's still keeping good time.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shelly40* /forum/post/13846363
> 
> 
> I have got my individual devices set up how I want them....
> 
> 
> The buttons I want on the touch screen are where I want them....
> 
> 
> But when I use that device in an activity, it has different buttons on the touchscreen.....
> 
> 
> How can I get it to display the buttons that I want there ???
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Shelly



Hi Shelly,

Well, all that work you did setting the buttons in your devices wasn't exactly wasted, but wasn't the most efficient use of your time to be sure.







If you want to use the buttons as you've set them, you need to press the "Devices" button, choose your device, and then use the buttons as you've set them. But even though this works, it's not the philosophy behind this Activity-based remote. In the software, once you create an activity, you can click on "Customize Buttons" and set all the buttons you want to use from any device in that activity. This is fairly easy to do once you've got the hang of the software, which you undoubtedly do by now after your work setting device buttons.


Hope this helps.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13847280
> 
> 
> +1. Had mine for about 2 months, and it's still keeping good time.



Mine is within 5 seconds of the correct time.


----------



## tripleM

Is the TiVo thumbsup/thumbsdown available for TiVo owners?


I've seen it referenced on a couple of posts in the past but I have never seen a definitive answer.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13850082
> 
> 
> Is the TiVo thumbsup/thumbsdown available for TiVo owners?
> 
> 
> I've seen it referenced on a couple of posts in the past but I have never seen a definitive answer.



I've seen it in examples, but I don't have a TiVo to see.


----------



## phoenix96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13850082
> 
> 
> Is the TiVo thumbsup/thumbsdown available for TiVo owners?
> 
> 
> I've seen it referenced on a couple of posts in the past but I have never seen a definitive answer.



Yes, it is. The special icons available are the TiVo Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down, Xbox 360 X, Y, A, and B, PlayStation Cross, Circle, Square, and Triangle, Teletext Red, Green, Blue, and Yellow, and Digital Cable A, B, and C.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/13850646
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. The special icons available are the TiVo Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down, Xbox 360 X, Y, A, and B, PlayStation Cross, Circle, Square, and Triangle, Teletext Red, Green, Blue, and Yellow, and Digital Cable A, B, and C.



Add to that DirecTV; Red Green Yellow Blue.


----------



## burnsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burnsy1* /forum/post/13220699
> 
> 
> Yeah, I actually did figure that out about halfway through my programming last night. I got to a point where the xbox guide would come up...chose dashboard...but then on the following window where you have to "ok" to exiting whatever your doing..it stopped.
> 
> 
> I tried fiddling with it some more ..messing with different delays, but its gotten to the point where the remote lockups completely when I attempt that activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....back to the drawing board



Been a while but I thought I would post an update on this. I was able to get this working...the harmony will turn all of my equipment on...set my receiver and tv to the appropriate resources, navigate the 360 to the music section, and starts playing music.


The most important thing that needed to be done was to tell the 360 to boot up straight to the Guide, rather then try to play whatever disk was in the drive.


----------



## msdesigngroup

Is the clock just for telling time, or can you schedule activities/commands with it. eg. Can you have the remote change stations for you at a programmed time for recording multiple programs while you're away?


TIA,

Dave


----------



## *Boomer*

Just got my new Harmony One remote today. It replaces an 880 that had buttons that refused to work. My question is do I have to redo all of my setting for the Harmony One? Or can I download all of my settings to the new remote. Should I just uninstall the Harmony software and start over?


----------



## Truckondo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by **Boomer** /forum/post/13854235
> 
> 
> Just got my new Harmony One remote today. It replaces an 880 that had buttons that refused to work. My question is do I have to redo all of my setting for the Harmony One? Or can I download all of my settings to the new remote. Should I just uninstall the Harmony software and start over?



The software has the option to transfer the old programming to the new remote. It worked OK for the most part on my end when going from the Harmony 360 to the one. The only problem that I remember is that my learned commands to my A/C were changed from discrete to a power toggle that didn't work.


----------



## b_scott

picked one up. all set up now for the most part, upgrading from (well, moving to the bedroom) the 670.


so far so good. can i change the main graphic for the activities? like, put an Xbox icon by "Play Xbox" or do i have to have their pre-made ones?


----------



## b_scott

i've got 6 fave channels set up, and when i press a channel the remote shows it's sending a ### number, however my Tivo shows nothing. nothing happens. and the TV does not accept the numbers either so that's not the problem. what gives?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13854841
> 
> 
> i've got 6 fave channels set up, and when i press a channel the remote shows it's sending a ### number, however my Tivo shows nothing. nothing happens. and the TV does not accept the numbers either so that's not the problem. what gives?



Did you tell the remote that the TiVo changes channels? What happens if you just type in the numbers on the remote, does it change the channel? How about channel +/-?


----------



## b_scott

yes, and numbers work fine as well as channel up/down.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by **Boomer** /forum/post/13854235
> 
> 
> Just got my new Harmony One remote today. It replaces an 880 that had buttons that refused to work. My question is do I have to redo all of my setting for the Harmony One? Or can I download all of my settings to the new remote. Should I just uninstall the Harmony software and start over?



You should *not* uninstall and reinstall the Harmony Software. It is my understanding that your specific settings are not stored on your computer - they are stored on-line on the Logitech Servers.


Your settings should 'migrate' seamlessly to your new remote if you simply replace your old remote with your Harmony One.

EDIT: This second paragraph is wrong. Sorry.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13855735
> 
> 
> You should *not* uninstall and reinstall the Harmony Software. It is my understanding that your specific settings are not stored on your computer - they are stored on-line on the Logitech Servers.
> 
> 
> Your settings should 'migrate' seamlessly to your new remote if you simply replace your old remote with your Harmony One.



When I did that I still had to redo the button assignments for the activities. It gave me a warning that I would lose those settings when transferring to a new remote. But still all the devices and activities are there so it's only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13855788
> 
> 
> When I did that I still had to redo the button assignments for the activities. It gave me a warning that I would lose those settings when transferring to a new remote. But still all the devices and activities are there so it's only a minor inconvenience.



Exactly. It's not a 100% switch over (I had to redo tons of favorites) but it's better than starting from scratch.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13855713
> 
> 
> yes, and numbers work fine as well as channel up/down.



It may be a timing thing. Do a trouble shooting step in the set up and find the area where commands aren't being received.


Someone with a TiVo may have the delays already and can post the proper settings??


----------



## b_scott

the Tivo isn't even getting the signals - an orange light flashes every time there is a button press on the front of the Tivo. it's showing nothing. very odd.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13855788
> 
> 
> When I did that I still had to redo the button assignments for the activities. It gave me a warning that I would lose those settings when transferring to a new remote. But still all the devices and activities are there so it's only a minor inconvenience.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## b_scott

i didn't realize you couldn't have two remotes on the same account. they should really fix that. just make soft keys on the program to toggle which remote. sucks to have two logins.


----------



## b_scott

does anyone know how to program the "List" (now playing list) command as a soft key for Tivo HD? my regular Series 2 Tivo shows up with a lot more commands than my Tivo HD when I add that device. no List, no 30secondskip, etc. the only way I can think of making it work is to learn the command from my other remote which is set to a Series 2 DT.


----------



## FSUguy

I asked this before on this thread, but I'm having trouble locating it on the Harmony website. I was wondering if I could control my Klipsch RW-12D subwoofer which has infrared control? Someone on here said it could do it, but I can't find it on the website. Any verification please?


Also, before I get a One, I want to know to what extent can the One control my Xbox 360, as I am using it as my media server.


Thanks


----------



## RadYOacTve

Without looking since i'm at work, I remember someone saying that powered subwoofers were in the amplifier section for devices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/13863176
> 
> 
> I asked this before on this thread, but I'm having trouble locating it on the Harmony website. I was wondering if I could control my Klipsch RW-12D subwoofer which has infrared control? Someone on here said it could do it, but I can't find it on the website. Any verification please?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ercdvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13859264
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to program the "List" (now playing list) command as a soft key for Tivo HD? my regular Series 2 Tivo shows up with a lot more commands than my Tivo HD when I add that device. no List, no 30secondskip, etc. the only way I can think of making it work is to learn the command from my other remote which is set to a Series 2 DT.



I'm still exploring all the options for my Harmony One / TivoHD.. but default settings, right out of the box has the 'list' button on the remote going to the now playing list on my tivoHD directly...


30sec skip? is that an option again in tivo? i thought there was a hack that you needed to do to be able to get that back... i think w just have the 'skip to the mark' button now.


----------



## b_scott

yeah it's odd, i don't know if it's because i put in the TivoHD model # or what, but there were a lot less options. oh well, i had it learn from my other remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/13863176
> 
> 
> I asked this before on this thread, but I'm having trouble locating it on the Harmony website. I was wondering if I could control my Klipsch RW-12D subwoofer which has infrared control? Someone on here said it could do it, but I can't find it on the website. Any verification please?
> 
> 
> Also, before I get a One, I want to know to what extent can the One control my Xbox 360, as I am using it as my media server.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I do the same thing. It works very well. Just add the 360 all the media controls are there.


----------



## ShoutingMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/13788215
> 
> 
> Well I followed up today on the rebate. Their rebate status site shows that they received it, but claims that my UPC is invalid. This is the same UPC with the code *HONE* 915-00035 over the bars.
> 
> Now I just received an email back from rebate status support claiming that they are unable to locate my rebate submission in their system. And I am unable to locate the original receipt from back in February to resend to them.
> 
> I know it's only $20 and change but it's a shame that they don't come through... that's like a whole 1/4 tank of gas I could've pumped. I suppose I'll just have to wait for my _economic stimulus_ money to come in before I fill up the tank again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,R



I got an email yesterday from Logitech, stating my rebate was being mailed out! It only took about 12 weeks, but it should actually arrive soon.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/13850646
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. The special icons available are the TiVo Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down, Xbox 360 X, Y, A, and B, PlayStation Cross, Circle, Square, and Triangle, Teletext Red, Green, Blue, and Yellow, and Digital Cable A, B, and C.



Phoenix, how was this disseminated to the masses?

I still am unable to figure out how to add the TiVo icons...


----------



## b_scott

so far i love this thing.


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/13106879
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's really cool. I'll probably add a similar activity for the music stations too.
> 
> Another activity I'm going to try is for internet radio. I have a Yamaha receiver which is Net capable. Last year I bought a Logitech product called Play Link. It's a wireless gizmo for gamers. I'm not a gamer, but bought it for updating the firmware on a Toshiba HD-DVD player via internet. I never got around to trying it as Toshiba started posting the ISO file for downloading.
> 
> I just connected the Play Link to try out the internet radio feature on the receiver, and it works great. The Play Link consists of two transceivers. One plugs into my router, the other into the receiver, and that's it. When manufactured, they're "keyed" to each other only, so wireless security isn't a problem. Couldn't be easier to use. Unfortunately it's a discontinued item.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to set up another Watch TV activity and rename it to, of all things, "Internet Radio"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may still have to use the Yamaha's remote in addition to the Harmony, as there's a slide switch on the Yammie remote that has to be moved to a different position for Net radio; not sure if I can set up the harmony for that function.



I'm thinking about getting the H1 to support my multiple devices, including the Yamaha V3800 (like it sounds you have). I am curious if you were able to get the H1 to work with the Internet Radio and PC Networking functionality of the V3800?


Thanks!


----------



## Sgooter

Anyone know whether there are any current rebate offers from Logitech for the purchase of an H1?

All of your positive posts have convinced me to buy one today.


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13873214
> 
> 
> Anyone know whether there are any current rebate offers from Logitech for the purchase of an H1?
> 
> All of your positive posts have convinced me to buy one today.



I have a rebate form for 15% off your purchase price if you're interested. Expires 7/31/08.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13873266
> 
> 
> I have a rebate form for 15% off your purchase price if you're interested. Expires 7/31/08.



When did it have to purchased in order to qualify?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13873266
> 
> 
> I have a rebate form for 15% off your purchase price if you're interested. Expires 7/31/08.



Yes, that would be great.

Please PM me on the details.

Thanks.


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13873778
> 
> 
> When did it have to purchased in order to qualify?



Purchase must be made between 4/1/08 and 7/31/08. Need to submit the form, all original UPC codes from the product packages and a copy of the receipt(s) with the eligible product(s) with purchase amount circled.


----------



## b_scott

nice, i'll take that form if anyone has it.


----------



## ajk816

I'll take a rebate coupon too...


----------



## patsan

I have 5 forms available. PM me with your name and address if you want me to mail you one.


----------



## laugsbach

Please add me to the Rebate Form list....


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/13866006
> 
> 
> Phoenix, how was this disseminated to the masses?
> 
> I still am unable to figure out how to add the TiVo icons...



The Thumbs Icons were automatically added to the remote when I added my Tivo (Hughes HR10-250 HD-Tivo).


Brian


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13875243
> 
> 
> I have 5 forms available. PM me with your name and address if you want me to mail you one.



Sent PM. Thanks a heap!


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/13875566
> 
> 
> The Thumbs Icons were automatically added to the remote when I added my Tivo (Hughes HR10-250 HD-Tivo).
> 
> 
> Brian



they're not on mine. hmmmm.


----------



## CKYRO1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsan* /forum/post/13875243
> 
> 
> I have 5 forms available. PM me with your name and address if you want me to mail you one.



I'll take one please.


----------



## handcuff

My wife also got one of these fine remotes for free for the buzz testing (or whatever it's called). I have been telling all of my friends at work and chruch about the remote for the last week and a half, and they are all interested but not ready to buy.


That being said, I believe I have three or four rebate forms that could be sent to you guys, if you were interested (I want to say it was a $15 or 15% rebate...can't remember which -- same as the others, I'm sure).


Now on to my only question with this remote:

When I set my activity to "Watch TV", I have it set to change my receiver (Denon 987) to the TV input, change my Sony tv to HDMI input, and power on my Dish Network VIP-622.

The problem is that I can't find the correct button to manage my DVR shows...to actually bring up the DVR menu, like I do by pressing the DVR button on my Dish Network remote. Am I missing something completely obvious, or do I need to do something to tweak this out?


My current work around was to map a button (the * button) under DEVICES to my DVR button. The problem is that I have to switch from "Activities" to "Devices" to get this...I'd prefer not to do that if I don't have to.


Thanks for any help. And for those of you who haven't used the remote yet, I find it a huge relief from the 6-7 remote controls I had prior to this. Now I have to get the USB dongle for my PS-3.

-Scott


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handcuff* /forum/post/13875863
> 
> 
> ...Now on to my only question with this remote:
> 
> When I set my activity to "Watch TV", I have it set to change my receiver (Denon 987) to the TV input, change my Sony tv to HDMI input, and power on my Dish Network VIP-622.
> 
> The problem is that I can't find the correct button to manage my DVR shows...to actually bring up the DVR menu, like I do by pressing the DVR button on my Dish Network remote. Am I missing something completely obvious, or do I need to do something to tweak this out?
> 
> 
> My current work around was to map a button (the * button) under DEVICES to my DVR button. The problem is that I have to switch from "Activities" to "Devices" to get this...I'd prefer not to do that if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. And for those of you who haven't used the remote yet, I find it a huge relief from the 6-7 remote controls I had prior to this. Now I have to get the USB dongle for my PS-3.
> 
> -Scott



Go into the "Watch TV" activity -> customize buttons, and map the DVR command to any place you want (hard button or lcd screen).


I personally put mine on the 1st page of the lcd screen; bottom-right so it's the easiest to get to.


----------



## *Boomer*

I'll take one of the rebate forms if anyone has one left.


----------



## *Boomer*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by **Boomer** /forum/post/13854235
> 
> 
> Just got my new Harmony One remote today. It replaces an 880 that had buttons that refused to work. My question is do I have to redo all of my setting for the Harmony One? Or can I download all of my settings to the new remote. Should I just uninstall the Harmony software and start over?



Just got the new remote up and running. All of my devices and activities transfered over perfectly. But now I have a question. What on earth do I have to do to get the channels to change correctly? It takes a long time to get the channels to start changing, whether using the + and - buttons or entering in the numbers. Once they start, it works OK. But if the remote sits for a few minutes, it's hard to get them changing again. What am I doing wrong? Which setting do I need to adjust? Here are the components I am running:

Samsung HP-T5054 50" Plasma set

Motorola Digital Cable Box

Sony RDR-GX355 DVD Recorder

Sony STR-DG510 A/V Receiver

Sony SS-MSP2/SS-CNP2/SA-WMSP4 Surround Speakers & Powered Sub

Logitech Harmony One Universal Remote

Phillips HDMI Cables

1 Ethereal Component Cable (from Digital Cable Box. It has no HDMI port)


----------



## ozfactor

how should the ps3 be setup as a device if i plan to use it as a dvd/blu ray player with the nyko bluwave dongle?


put the ps3 in as a device itself or setup the "dvd player" as the nyko blu wave remote?


----------



## ercdvs

Can anyone give me some clarification on using a samsung TV (LNT-4671f) with this remote?


I get volume, etc just fine, but the input source changing is a bit wonky.. if I do advanced setup, I select option #3 (i have a samsung tv) and it asks for the 3 buttons for source menu, change source, select source...



my remote just has a single button for source changing... how are you using this ?


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozfactor* /forum/post/13880042
> 
> 
> how should the ps3 be setup as a device if i plan to use it as a dvd/blu ray player with the nyko bluwave dongle?
> 
> 
> put the ps3 in as a device itself or setup the "dvd player" as the nyko blu wave remote?



I'm not using the nyko, but I think you can use the PS2 setup/DVD player . IIRC the Harmony database knows the PS3 is Bluetooth.


Frank


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/13881776
> 
> 
> I'm not using the nyko, but I think you can use the PS2 setup/DVD player . IIRC the Harmony database knows the PS3 is Bluetooth.



Frank,


When I added my PS3, Logitech indicated it might not control properly. *It does!*


----------



## 4theheelz

Just ordered my H1 today and have a question:

I have seen pictures that show 3 Activities at a time available on the touch screen (3 choices on 3 lines) and have also seen 6 (2 choices on 3 lines).


Is there a setting to control this?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4theheelz* /forum/post/13882723
> 
> 
> Just ordered my H1 today and have a question:
> 
> I have seen pictures that show 3 Activities at a time available on the touch screen (3 choices on 3 lines) and have also seen 6 (2 choices on 3 lines).
> 
> 
> Is there a setting to control this?



Nope. When on the select an activity screen, it shows 3 activities per screen. Within an activity it shows 6 commands per screen. If you set up favorite channels, there are also 6 per screen.


----------



## Beerstalker

I'm not entirely sure with the One but on my 880 I can change the number of activities shown by going to my remote preferences, and then select a theme. I then have 4 different themes to choose from one of which is a large print one that only shows 4 activities per screen, the other three options all show 8 activities per screen. Does the One have a similar option?


----------



## patsan

The 5 forms I had for the 15% rebate went out in today's mail....so I have no more. No more PM's please.


----------



## handcuff

Squareeyes,

Your work is awesome with the icons...I did a few of the icons for my stuff before I saw yours, but am liking yours better (everything having the black background makes a sharp uniform look/feel).


Don't know if it's better to ask in private or public message, so I'll do both.


I was hoping to get a couple icons, and then to ask some questions about others.


First, can you do some of the local channels for the Louisville/Indiana area:

Wave3 NBC ( http://www.wave3.com/ )

WHAS11 ABC ( http://www.whas11.com/ )

WLKY32 ( www.wlky.com )


Then, how do you suggest separating some of the multi-channel companies, like:

Nickelodeon East

Nickelodeon West

Disney East

Disney West


Thanks,

-Scott


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handcuff* /forum/post/13884455
> 
> 
> Squareeyes,
> 
> Your work is awesome with the icons...I did a few of the icons for my stuff before I saw yours, but am liking yours better (everything having the black background makes a sharp uniform look/feel).
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's better to ask in private or public message, so I'll do both.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get a couple icons, and then to ask some questions about others.
> 
> 
> First, can you do some of the local channels for the Louisville/Indiana area:
> 
> Wave3 NBC ( http://www.wave3.com/ )
> 
> WHAS11 ABC ( http://www.whas11.com/ )
> 
> WLKY32 ( www.wlky.com )
> 
> 
> Then, how do you suggest separating some of the multi-channel companies, like:
> 
> Nickelodeon East
> 
> Nickelodeon West
> 
> Disney East
> 
> Disney West
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Scott



Hi Scott,

Thanks for the URL references. I'll add those to this weekend's list. They'll probably be up by Saturday night or Sunday morning.

,R


----------



## ercdvs

ok.. i understand the tilt sensor is there... but the 'rattle' it makes is starting to annoy me. it sounds like something is loose in there...


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ercdvs* /forum/post/13885977
> 
> 
> ok.. i understand the tilt sensor is there... but the 'rattle' it makes is starting to annoy me. it sounds like something is loose in there...



I heard mine "rattle" but you really have to shake it around to hear it. Not to mention it isn't a random rattle. You can obviously tell it's a motion sensor. It's more a click-----click-----click instead of a click-click-----click.


----------



## joe221

Hi all!


I want to start a FAQ in post #1. I need some help for ideas and some links to already posted good ideas. That way when someone asks about a common item we can point to post #1.

TiA for the help!


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13888301
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I want to start a FAQ in post #1. I need some help for ideas and some links to already posted good ideas. That way when someone asks about a common item we can point to post #1.
> 
> TiA for the help!



Joe, there's a Harmony tips & tricks thread on the UK avforums. It's for all Harmony remotes, not just the One and some of the tips are for UK equipment (Sky HD) but there may be some useful stuff for you.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742898 


Phil


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13889153
> 
> 
> Joe, there's a Harmony tips & tricks thread on the UK avforums. It's for all Harmony remotes, not just the One and some of the tips are for UK equipment (Sky HD) but there may be some useful stuff for you.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742898
> 
> 
> Phil



Thanks Phil!


----------



## saintalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13888301
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I want to start a FAQ in post #1. I need some help for ideas and some links to already posted good ideas. That way when someone asks about a common item we can point to post #1.
> 
> TiA for the help!



Joe Hi, feel free to use mine in the UK AV tips referred to.


Cheers


Alan


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saintalan* /forum/post/13889843
> 
> 
> Joe Hi, feel free to use mine in the UK AV tips referred to.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Alan



Thanks Alan, I figured it was better to link so all proper parties get their credit.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13881807
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> When I added my PS3, Logitech indicated it might not control properly. *It does!*



Thanks ... good to know . I'll probably swap it over just for grins.


Frank


----------



## BamaMatt

I just bought to H1. Great remote! Took me about an hour to get it completely installed and running. Still doing some minor tweaking to it.


One thing I can't seem to get working just right is with my dvd/surround sound system. Everything works great except I can't find and open/close button for this. No biggie but I just can't figure out how to work it. Any suggestions?


----------



## BamaMatt

Another thing, does anyone use the "screen saver" type slideshow on the remote? If so, how does it work?


Does it slow down your remote or cause any kind of kinky problems with it?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaMatt* /forum/post/13894532
> 
> 
> Another thing, does anyone use the "screen saver" type slideshow on the remote? If so, how does it work?
> 
> 
> Does it slow down your remote or cause any kind of kinky problems with it?



I have a screen saver or slide show on my One and it doesn't really slow it down or cause any bugs, but it doesn't add too much value as my charging cradle is stowed out of sight. I have a few slide shows prepared for it at the right size if you want to download them. One is hubble telescope images and the other are AV brand slides which seem to be more popular. Check'em out if you want at http://www.iconharmony.com . There's a 'slide show' link at the bottom of most pages after the home page.

For your open/close button issue, it would help to know what make/model you have to see if anyone else has the discrete code for that. Or, if you have the open/close button on your OEM remote you can just teach the IR code to the harmony. My DVD changer's remote did not have an open/close button but there was a code for it in the Harmony database and it works fine on the One.

,R


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaMatt* /forum/post/13894532
> 
> 
> ...Does it slow down your remote or cause any kind of kinky problems with it?




Depends on what kind of pictures you include in the slideshow.


I couldn't resist.


----------



## ercdvs

Im having an issue getting the H1 to properly switch inputs on my Samsung 4671f .. if I use the 'help' option, it will select the proper input, but it won't do so via the activity as setup.


Any tips? And, any insight of what delays you are running for Tivo, receivers, etc ?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ercdvs* /forum/post/13898841
> 
> 
> Im having an issue getting the H1 to properly switch inputs on my Samsung 4671f .. if I use the 'help' option, it will select the proper input, but it won't do so via the activity as setup.
> 
> 
> Any tips? And, any insight of what delays you are running for Tivo, receivers, etc ?



If it's doing it from a cold start (the TV is off), up the power on delay.

If it's doing it when the TV is already on, try raising the inter-device delay.


You could also go in the activity set-up and make sure the TV is the first device in the list to be powered on. I think this determines which one gets it's signals first even when it's already on. I found this out accidentally and it fixed a problem I was having.


----------



## ercdvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13899529
> 
> 
> If it's doing it from a cold start (the TV is off), up the power on delay.
> 
> If it's doing it when the TV is already on, try raising the inter-device delay.
> 
> 
> You could also go in the activity set-up and make sure the TV is the first device in the list to be powered on. I think this determines which one gets it's signals first even when it's already on. I found this out accidentally and it fixed a problem I was having.



Could this be either an issue with:


Device order? I have hdmi1 and component 1 connected.. but the tv by default throws 'TV" in there.. its in the order of input changing when you go Component -> hdmi ->tv .. it seems to be an issue when using the input button as a cycle, rather then just using the direct selection


samsun tv itself? If i select option '3' for the remote, that i have a samsung tv, its looking for a button for input cycle, input menu, and input enter. On my original remote, i only hit one button to cycle through inputs, skipping whats not connected.


There seems to be a direct HDMI1 and component 1 button... i haven't found a way to change the button the activity uses. I assume i should set this up as a custom activity, and have it implicitly say 'power on', select HDMI1, etc.. rather then use the POWER - > switch input that is already there ?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ercdvs* /forum/post/13900841
> 
> 
> Could this be either an issue with:
> 
> 
> Device order? I have hdmi1 and component 1 connected.. but the tv by default throws 'TV" in there.. its in the order of input changing when you go Component -> hdmi ->tv .. it seems to be an issue when using the input button as a cycle, rather then just using the direct selection
> 
> 
> samsun tv itself? If i select option '3' for the remote, that i have a samsung tv, its looking for a button for input cycle, input menu, and input enter. On my original remote, i only hit one button to cycle through inputs, skipping whats not connected.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a direct HDMI1 and component 1 button... i haven't found a way to change the button the activity uses. I assume i should set this up as a custom activity, and have it implicitly say 'power on', select HDMI1, etc.. rather then use the POWER - > switch input that is already there ?



From this last paragraph, you say you have commands to go directly to each input. Using the remote, go to devices and select the tv. Verify that these commands work and make a note of their names. If they do, go back into the software and redo the setup for any activity using the tv. There's a selection that says you have a button on the remote for each input (not option '3' as above). Even tho the original remote doesn't, I would set it up like this. Using this method, there is no way the tv will get out of sync because of an input toggle (it still may if a command is missed of course).


----------



## BFRedrocks

New H1 owner...spent a few hours setting and tweaking this weekend so bear with me as I'm fully coming up to speed on this great remote.


My devices are all connected to my TV using a single HDMI cable so I never have to change the HDMI input on the TV (which apparently saves me some problems others have had). But all my Activities have my TV "switch" to the HDMI1 input. Is there an easy way to not have the remote send that signal to the TV, because it doesn't need to change?


----------



## Jim S

The H1 will not send the command since it tracks the state of the TV input and knows it is on HDMI1 already.


----------



## aaronwt

It depends on how it is set up. Mine sends the TV input command for every activity even though all but two activities use that one HDMI input.


----------



## handcuff

Based on my experience, I'm inclined to agree with aaron. My TV also has everything connected to it via a single HDMI cable, but when I use the H1, I believe it still sends a signal to the TV. Every time I change the activity, the TV pops up the 'display' indicating that it is (still) on Video7/HDMI.


I don't mind it...just an observation.


The more I play with this remote, the more I like it.


Two wishes:

(1) I wish it had more than 4 pages of favorites.

(2) I wish it had granular volume control on setup (i.e. when I play XBox, always start it at -35.0; when watching TV; start it at -40.0, etc.)


The lack of either of those things doesn't detract from my appreciation of the remote - just would be 'nice to have.'

-Scott


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handcuff* /forum/post/13904896
> 
> 
> (1) I wish it had more than 4 pages of favorites.



Hi Scott,

There was a really great suggestion posted here a while back that addressed this very thing. I can't take credit for it of course, but I've used it! The suggestion is to make different Activities with identical settings, but different favorites. For example, an Activity called "Watch Sports", another called "Watch Movies" and so on. The same can be done with Internet radio, with an activity called "Listen to Rock" etc. This allows you to have 24 favorites in each category, which should be plenty.


Good luck!


----------



## BFRedrocks

Just checking to see if anyone is using their H1 with a Yamaha RX-V3800 (or V1800) AVR?


If so, I am trying to get the H1 to work with the GUI, but I'm not having any success. I created an activity called AVR GUI using my AVR and TV. I set the "menu" button to access the GUI, and the directional buttons to be left, right, up, down, and enter. The Menu button does work to get me into the GUI, however, once in there, none of the directional buttons or enter work; basically I'm stuck in the GUI.










I've tried mapping the buttons using RAW mode and learning mode, but to no avail. Has anyone had success using the H1 to go into and move about in the V3800 (or V1800) GUI?


Thanks!


----------



## tristan2

I have the RX-V1800 and can use my H1 to go into the menu, select things and move about. I don't have an activity though. I just use the devices selection for the receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13907697
> 
> 
> Just checking to see if anyone is using their H1 with a Yamaha RX-V3800 (or V1800) AVR?
> 
> 
> If so, I am trying to get the H1 to work with the GUI, but I'm not having any success. I created an activity called AVR GUI using my AVR and TV. I set the "menu" button to access the GUI, and the directional buttons to be left, right, up, down, and enter. The Menu button does work to get me into the GUI, however, once in there, none of the directional buttons or enter work; basically I'm stuck in the GUI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried mapping the buttons using RAW mode and learning mode, but to no avail. Has anyone had success using the H1 to go into and move about in the V3800 (or V1800) GUI?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13907944
> 
> 
> I have the RX-V1800 and can use my H1 to go into the menu, select things and move about. I don't have an activity though. I just use the devices selection for the receiver.



Did you just use the default device setup for your V1800 where the directional buttons on the HI are linked to DirectionLeft, DirectionRight, DirectionUp, and DirectionDown in the AV Receiver drop down list?


----------



## tristan2

It's been some time now but I don't think I did anything unique. I just use the commands you list for the directional buttons. The only problem I remember had to do with power up. Perhaps the menus are different on the 1800 and 3800. I just tried it to double check. I select the "AV main" device on the remote then click the menu button. I get the 1800 main menu that lists auto setup, manual setup, system memory, signal info. I can move through them using the up and down arrows. I can then select a menu with the enter button, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13908074
> 
> 
> Did you just use the default device setup for your V1800 where the directional buttons on the HI are linked to DirectionLeft, DirectionRight, DirectionUp, and DirectionDown in the AV Receiver drop down list?


----------



## handcuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/13905736
> 
> 
> Hi Scott,
> 
> There was a really great suggestion posted here a while back that addressed this very thing. I can't take credit for it of course, but I've used it! The suggestion is to make different Activities with identical settings, but different favorites. For example, an Activity called "Watch Sports", another called "Watch Movies" and so on. The same can be done with Internet radio, with an activity called "Listen to Rock" etc. This allows you to have 24 favorites in each category, which should be plenty.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



bradandbree,


Thanks! I hadn't thought of that, but it is a great idea. I'll have to give it a try - especially to push out all the "kids" channels that I pretend I don't watch .

-Scott


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13903497
> 
> 
> My devices are all connected to my TV using a single HDMI cable so I never have to change the HDMI input on the TV (which apparently saves me some problems others have had). But all my Activities have my TV "switch" to the HDMI1 input. Is there an easy way to not have the remote send that signal to the TV, because it doesn't need to change?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handcuff* /forum/post/13904896
> 
> 
> My TV also has everything connected to it via a single HDMI cable, but when I use the H1, I believe it still sends a signal to the TV. Every time I change the activity, the TV pops up the 'display' indicating that it is (still) on Video7/HDMI.
> 
> 
> I don't mind it...just an observation.
> 
> 
> -Scott



What input method have you got the TV set to? I'm assuming you're using method 2 - discrete command for each input. When using this method the Harmony will always send the command when changing activities.


If you try changing this to method 1 - one button cycles the inputs. With the cycling method the Harmony will only try and change the input if it's going to a different input.


Delete all inputs from the list apart from HDMI1, set all activities to be on HDMI1 and it should no longer send the input when switching activities.


Phil


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13909098
> 
> 
> What input method have you got the TV set to? I'm assuming you're using method 2 - discrete command for each input. When using this method the Harmony will always send the command when changing activities.
> 
> 
> If you try changing this to method 1 - one button cycles the inputs. With the cycling method the Harmony will only try and change the input if it's going to a different input.
> 
> 
> Delete all inputs from the list apart from HDMI1, set all activities to be on HDMI1 and it should no longer send the input when switching activities.
> 
> 
> Phil



Thanks...I'll check this out when I get home tonight. I think I have the input method set to the default for my TV.


This will probably be obvious to me when I run throught the process, but does the software pop up a list of all the available inputs on the TV when you change its method to #1, or is there somewhere else where you can tell the software that the TV "only" has HDMI1?


----------



## leftheaded

can I control the mouse pointer and and left/right click in Windows with this remote? If so, any special requirements... eg "only works in Media Center" or "you also need to buy xyz IR receiver"???


thanks



EDIT: just got off the phone with Logitech presales rep and she confirmed that this is not possible. "You cannot control the computer with the remotes. You just use the computer to setup the commands."


Can anyone confirm this? The rep didn't sound too sure


----------



## int_architect

Received this last night as a birthday gift. I'm thinking about leaving my wife for it.







I'm really looking forward to diving into this remote in more detail and can't wait for this weekend to get here.


Many thanks to sqaureeyes for the icons. I went dl crazy. Also made a donation a few weeks ago, so hope you got it.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13909930
> 
> 
> Thanks...I'll check this out when I get home tonight. I think I have the input method set to the default for my TV.
> 
> 
> This will probably be obvious to me when I run throught the process, but does the software pop up a list of all the available inputs on the TV when you change its method to #1, or is there somewhere else where you can tell the software that the TV "only" has HDMI1?



If you choose method 1 it will give you a list of inputs. You can rename / add / delete to configure the list and order that you want.


Phil


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13910606
> 
> 
> If you choose method 1 it will give you a list of inputs. You can rename / add / delete to configure the list and order that you want.
> 
> 
> Phil



Done. Thanks for the help on this...now if I could only get the H1 to allow me control inside my AVR GUI, I'd be completely done tweaking (at least for a day or so...







).


Sent an email to tech support on the GUI control, but no response yet.


----------



## tristan2

Have you tried controlling the AVR via the AVR device on the H1 rather than through the activity that you created for it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13915380
> 
> 
> Done. Thanks for the help on this...now if I could only get the H1 to allow me control inside my AVR GUI, I'd be completely done tweaking (at least for a day or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Sent an email to tech support on the GUI control, but no response yet.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13909992
> 
> 
> can I control the mouse pointer and and left/right click in Windows with this remote? If so, any special requirements... eg "only works in Media Center" or "you also need to buy xyz IR receiver"???
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just got off the phone with Logitech presales rep and she confirmed that this is not possible. "You cannot control the computer with the remotes. You just use the computer to setup the commands."
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? The rep didn't sound too sure



There is software, like LM Remote Keymap, that will allow you to do this if you have an MCE IR receiver or Streamzap remote for example.


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/13915515
> 
> 
> Have you tried controlling the AVR via the AVR device on the H1 rather than through the activity that you created for it?



Yep...tried using the AVR in device "mode"; even created a standalone activity called AVR GUI using just the AVR and TV, so the default AVR codes aren't working for those buttons in the GUI. I went in and tried to have the H1 "learn" the directional buttons in normal mode and RAW mode, with the AVR remote switch on "AMP" and "SOURCE" (slider on the side of the original remote), so I'm kinda out of options. It doesn't make sense as I can use the directional buttons to control the AVR using the AVR's Internet Radio function.


I guess I haven't tried accessing the GUI menu when I'm in my Internet Radio activity (since I know they work to control the Internet Radio menus). Not much left though...


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13916457
> 
> 
> ... Not much left though...



Have you called Technical Support?


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13917058
> 
> 
> Have you called Technical Support?



I just got an email back from (email) tech support. They said according to my account everything was done correctly. They did have a few suggestions to try which I will do when I get home tonight. They said if the suggestions didn't work, then I should call "Level 2" tech support. So while I haven't called them yet, my guess is that I will tonight...


Still love the remote though...


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13917831
> 
> 
> ... They said if the suggestions didn't work, then I should call "Level 2" tech support. So while I haven't called them yet, my guess is that I will tonight...



I have found their Technical Support to be *great*!


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13918054
> 
> 
> I have found their Technical Support to be *great*!



Update...called Level 2 support this morning and we spent about 45 minutes going through various changes and remote updates. In the end, it turns out that apparently Yamaha does something with their remote coding such that the codes sometimes change from model to model, and in some cases, maybe even within the same model (!). Anyway, after some pain-free trial and error, eventually the tech got the directional buttons working in the Yamaha AVR GUI and everything is now great with my H1.


And BTW, the tech support was GREAT!


----------



## ercdvs

i'm going to try a couple more settings , and then deal with tech support.. I have 2 inputs in use, hdmi & component.. but either the h1 when doing the 'Set tv to input xx' step forgets what input its on, or is sending a distinct press anyway.


testing with the custom button 'input HDMI' repeated presses switch between HDMI and the default tv input. its getting a bit annoying


Edit: it seems to only be hdmi ... setting to component, no matter how many times pressed, stays comp 1 ...


----------



## woots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13918054
> 
> 
> I have found their Technical Support to be *great*!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/13925354
> 
> 
> Update...called Level 2 support this morning.......
> 
> 
> And BTW, the tech support was GREAT!



Agreed I was impressed they helped me transfer clone commands from my 880 account into the H1 account.


I always have thought Logitech had great tech support and are very generous when it comes to sticking to their warranty as well (if their items fail). I had them replace one of their flagship pc speaker setups 1 year after warranty expired without need of a receipt for FREE.. and they only asked me to ship them the remote control and command unit for my speaker setup.. and they shipped me an entire new boxed setup to me within a week.


I know no other company that would replace something so pricey with so little questions asked.


They seem to understand whats required to keep people loyal to their brand.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woots* /forum/post/13933868
> 
> 
> Agreed I was impressed they helped me transfer clone commands from my 880 account into the H1 account.
> 
> 
> I always have thought Logitech had great tech support and are very generous when it comes to sticking to their warranty as well (if their items fail). I had them replace one of their flagship pc speaker setups 1 year after warranty expired without need of a receipt for FREE.. and they only asked me to ship them the remote control and command unit for my speaker setup.. and they shipped me an entire new boxed setup to me within a week.
> 
> 
> I know no other company that would replace something so pricey with so little questions asked.
> 
> 
> They seem to understand whats required to keep people loyal to their brand.



Agreed, I got a new 880 well into its second year of life!


----------



## DrCheeks

Hello guys,

I am in the process of buying an advanced universal remote for my home theater system. I need something that is "wife-friendly". What do you all suggest? Is the Logitech Harmony 1 the one to buy? Thanks for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## apbwolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCheeks* /forum/post/13946406
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am in the process of buying an advanced universal remote for my home theater system. I need something that is "wife-friendly". What do you all suggest? Is the Logitech Harmony 1 the one to buy? Thanks for your advice and suggestions.



Absolutely! You'll be up and running in 30-40 minutes. After that it may take some time to tweak it to perfection. But you (and most importantly), your wife will love it!


----------



## todd1010

Yes the Harmony One is a great remote for the family and its easy to program.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrCheeks* /forum/post/13946406
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am in the process of buying an advanced universal remote for my home theater system. I need something that is "wife-friendly". What do you all suggest? Is the Logitech Harmony 1 the one to buy? Thanks for your advice and suggestions.



OK, reality check. Did you see the title of this thread?
















Yes it's really nice. The question to you (but being a member of AVS with more than one post kinda answers it) are you willing to get your geek on to tweak it out? Set up is easy, getting it "perfect" takes some work and patience.


----------



## distinct101

anyone with with a 360 & HDDVD addon having trouble with the H1 controlling it? Every time I watch an HDdvd the remote loses its ability to control the 360. But when its just the dashboard or playing a game the remote works fine. Anyone know what to do in this situation?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/13949330
> 
> 
> Anyone know what to do in this situation?



Sure do! Buy a standalone Blu-Ray player (Panny BD30) and dispense with HD DVD.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13949458
> 
> 
> Sure do! Buy a standalone Blu-Ray player (Panny BD30) and dispense with HD DVD.



Hater!


----------



## aaronwt

or use both. I have too many HD DVDs to stop using HD DVD. Plus I have 10 more HD DVD titles on the way to me this week.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13950451
> 
> 
> or use both. I have too many HD DVDs to stop using HD DVD. Plus I have 10 more HD DVD titles on the way to me this week.



I have a large number of VHS tapes. They'll be in a Yard Sale at the same time your HD DVDs are.... and I wouldn't be surprised to see BDs in that same future sale.


----------



## distinct101









so anyone want to actually help my little problem rather than recommending me to buy a BR player LOL...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13950675
> 
> 
> I have a large number of VHS tapes. They'll be a Yard Sale at the same time your HD DVDs are.... and I wouldn't be surprised to see BDs in that same future sale.



I trashed my tapes 7 years ago. Last year I donated my DVDs to charity. Probably in 5 years I'll be donating my BDs and HD DVDs. As soon as downloads can replace the experience of optical media, I'm done with optical media. But I'll also be donating my HD DVDs the same time I donate my BDs. I agree , they will become obsolete at the same time.


----------



## Jim S

I've got one minor quibble with the One. When I have to use the Help function if a command is missed, it always seems to do an input change on the TV before going into the Q and A session. That's great when the input needs to change but that isn't always the case. I would prefer if it just went directly into the Q and A like my 550 used to do. Anyone found a way around this?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13956664
> 
> 
> I've got one minor quibble with the One. When I have to use the Help function if a command is missed, it always seems to do an input change on the TV before going into the Q and A session. That's great when the input needs to change but that isn't always the case. I would prefer if it just went directly into the Q and A like my 550 used to do. Anyone found a way around this?



Your discretes probably aren't right. I believe what it does is send discrete "on" and "input" commands for the corresponding activity. I like this behavior especially if I mis-aim the remote and something get's out of sync. So far the help button resolves the issue without my having to intervene further or answer any questions.


However, if I had a device that the H1 didn't have discretes for, I'd be annoyed as you probably are.


I don't know if there's a way to modify this behavior or not.


----------



## aaronwt

The TV seems to be the last thing the help section does anything with on my remote. It always shows the HDMi switches first, then the components and the TV is last.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13956664
> 
> 
> I've got one minor quibble with the One. When I have to use the Help function if a command is missed, it always seems to do an input change on the TV before going into the Q and A session. That's great when the input needs to change but that isn't always the case. I would prefer if it just went directly into the Q and A like my 550 used to do. Anyone found a way around this?



I would go back into the TV setup, under devices in the software, and make sure you have the correct input selection method selected for the commands you use.


Something's not right in there. It sounds like it might be set up to use discreets (have a seperate button for each input) but the input toggle command is being used.


When you use the help button, the first thing it does is send out the discreet commands for inputs. If the device is set up correctly, this will put it on the right input or nothing will happen if it's already on the correct input.


----------



## distinct101

anyone with with a 360 & HDDVD addon having trouble with the H1 controlling it? Every time I watch an HDdvd the remote loses its ability to control the 360. But when its just the dashboard or playing a game the remote works fine. Anyone know what to do in this situation?


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13961203
> 
> 
> I would go back into the TV setup, under devices in the software, and make sure you have the correct input selection method selected for the commands you use.
> 
> 
> Something's not right in there. It sounds like it might be set up to use discreets (have a seperate button for each input) but the input toggle command is being used.
> 
> 
> When you use the help button, the first thing it does is send out the discreet commands for inputs. If the device is set up correctly, this will put it on the right input or nothing will happen if it's already on the correct input.



OK, I guess I have some confusion over whether my TV has discretes or toggled inputs or a combination of both. Currently I have it set up as discretes because my Vizio VO47L remote has separate buttons for Comp, HDMI, RGB, etc. However, it has four different inputs for HDMI and two for Comp which it toggles through. Everything seems to work fine except when I hit the help button and the software decides it wants to change the input without asking if that's the problem.


If I do select "toggles" in the Logitech software it prompts me for a single button to do the toggling even though I need to use different (InputHDMI or InputComp) buttons to toggle through HDMI or COMP inputs. So isn't discrete appropriate in this case?


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/13961443
> 
> 
> anyone with with a 360 & HDDVD addon having trouble with the H1 controlling it? Every time I watch an HDdvd the remote loses its ability to control the 360. But when its just the dashboard or playing a game the remote works fine. Anyone know what to do in this situation?



Is there a separate profile for the XB360's HD player? I haven't looked at the Harmony software (not at that machine) but I'm wondering since it was an add-on whether or not a different device profile might be there for an XB/HDDVD player.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13962015
> 
> 
> OK, I guess I have some confusion over whether my TV has discretes or toggled inputs or a combination of both. Currently I have it set up as discretes because my Vizio VO47L remote has separate buttons for Comp, HDMI, RGB, etc. However, it has four different inputs for HDMI and two for Comp which it toggles through. Everything seems to work fine except when I hit the help button and the software decides it wants to change the input without asking if that's the problem.
> 
> 
> If I do select "toggles" in the Logitech software it prompts me for a single button to do the toggling even though I need to use different (InputHDMI or InputComp) buttons to toggle through HDMI or COMP inputs. So isn't discrete appropriate in this case?



I just went and added your TV to a dummy account I have to see what's available. I also searched over at remotecentral.com to see if they had found a solution and nothing came up. I couldn't even find any hex files over there.


It seems your TV is a combination of the discrete and toggle method. None of the input methods seem to fit your situation perfectly.


If I understand it correctly, to go to HDMI 2, the remote would have to send 2 HDMI input commands; the first to get to HDMI 1 and a second to toggle to HDMI 2.


You must be using only one of each type of input right now, correct? If so, that's why it's working.


I'm not sure what to do. I would go to the thread for your tv and see if anyone else has found a solution or just call level 2 support. As a work-around for now, I would just add the hdmi input command to the activity so you don't have to use the help button.


Sorry


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13963946
> 
> 
> If I understand it correctly, to go to HDMI 2, the remote would have to send 2 HDMI input commands; the first to get to HDMI 1 and a second to toggle to HDMI 2.



You are correct, sir! However, I am utilizing multiple HDMI inputs, and remarkably the One will toggle through to the correct input. And when I switch to a different type of input, like RGB, it correctly switches to that input. As you noted, I have added an appropriate Input command to my soft buttons to take care of the occasional switching flub up.


Thanks for your comments and it looks like some contact with tech support is in order.


----------



## girdnerg

Jim,

Now I'm even more confused.


Should cause no problem:

-switching from any source type to an activity that uses the next input of the same source type. (HDMI 1 to HDMI 2)

-loop around of the same source type (HDMI 4 to HDMI 1)

-switching from two different source types as long as the new type is in position one. (any RGB to HDMI 1) (any HDMI to RGB 1)


Where it should fail:

-switching backwards in a single source type (HDMI 2 to HDMI 1)

-switching between activities that use the same source type but not in sequence (HDMI 1 to HDMI 3 or 4) (HDMI 2 to HDMI 4)

-switching between 2 different source types where the destination is not is position 1 (any RGB to HDMI 2, 3, or 4) (any HDMI to RGB 2)


I can see how Vizio thought this method would benefit the user when using the original remote. My TV only has a toggle button so to go from input 2 to input 1 would take 6 button presses or I can use just about as many using the menu.


We might be able to come up with a good work-around if level 2 support can't help you out.


Have fun.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13964206
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments and it looks like some contact with tech support is in order.



I had a similar problem on an old Rear Projection set. IIRC the Tech Support Guys set it up so that (using your example) any time that HDMI was to be used the set would *always* go to HDMI 1 initially. Depending on the specific activity, the appropriate number of toggles would also next be sent.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/13964884
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem on an old Rear Projection set. IIRC the Tech Support Guys set it up so that (using your example) any time that HDMI was to be used the set would *always* go to HDMI 1 initially. Depending on the specific activity, the appropriate number of toggles would also next be sent.



Yes, this is what the One does on my Vizio. Always starts at input HDMI1 or Comp1 and toggles to the correct input unless, of course, the input was already at the correct input. That's not the issue since that works just fine. It's just when the Help button is needed to, say, rectify a missed AVR "power on" toggle as part of an Activity, instead of trying to find out what went wrong the software will immediately do an Input toggle and ask me if it fixed the problem.


----------



## peckrhead

Title says it all... Reading thru this thread has 'sold me' on this remote to free me of the 'nagging wifey' issue with our HT system. Can you guys steer me as to the best place to purchase??? TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/13966794
> 
> 
> Title says it all... Reading thru this thread has 'sold me' on this remote to free me of the 'nagging wifey' issue with our HT system. Can you guys steer me as to the best place to purchase??? TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl



At the moment I think it's Amazon (no tax/shipping) but it's still kinda high. There aren't any deals right now, but the economy stinks and that won't last.


----------



## distinct101

I purchased mine from AMZ when they had a $20off $200 purchase so my total at the time was $217-$20 coupon-$30 credit-$80 worth of GCs.


I recommend you either keep watching AMZ because the H1 price +/- every few days with the lowest hitting $209 which I was heated b/c I missed it.







and the highest hitting $240.........Right now it is $229.


Anyway the other option is to buy it from their marketplace (people selling; AMZ is middleman) where a brand new one can be had for $200 + $5 ship right now. If you watch this everyday as well, someone usually sells for as low as $190 + $5 ship. But be determined in grabbing this one because the $190 ones get snatched up quickly.


P.S.: Apply for a Visa AMZ card (which I did) and get $30 off on your credit statement making your total $229-$30=$199. Only applies purchasing direct from AMZ not marketplace though.


P.S.#2:NO TAX OR SHIPPING IF PURCHASE DIRECT FROM AMZ NOT MARKETPLACE THOUGH! Happy Hunting!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/13967871
> 
> 
> I purchased mine from AMZ when they had a $20off $200 purchase so my total at the time was $217-$20 coupon-$30 credit-$80 worth of GCs.
> 
> 
> I recommend you either keep watching AMZ because the H1 price +/- every few days with the lowest hitting $209 which I was heated b/c I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the highest hitting $240.........Right now it is $229.
> 
> 
> Anyway the other option is to buy it from their marketplace (people selling; AMZ is middleman) where a brand new one can be had for $200 + $5 ship right now. If you watch this everyday as well, someone usually sells for as low as $190 + $5 ship. But be determined in grabbing this one because the $190 ones get snatched up quickly.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Apply for a Visa AMZ card (which I did) and get $30 off on your credit statement making your total $229-$30=$199. Only applies purchasing direct from AMZ not marketplace though.
> 
> 
> P.S.#2:NO TAX OR SHIPPING IF PURCHASE DIRECT FROM AMZ NOT MARKETPLACE THOUGH! Happy Hunting!



AMZ??


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13969285
> 
> 
> AMZ??



Yes, the large forest in south America that sells all kinds of things and has a crazy CEO.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13969683
> 
> 
> Yes, the large forest in south America that sells all kinds of things and has a crazy CEO.



You mean Amazon, like the post above yours?

Is Amazon a verboten word here? I just assumed direct price quoting is not where to look.


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/13966794
> 
> 
> Title says it all... Reading thru this thread has 'sold me' on this remote to free me of the 'nagging wifey' issue with our HT system. Can you guys steer me as to the best place to purchase??? TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl



I just received mine yesterday from QVC for $199, total of $220 with shipping and tax and a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Best deal I could find after watching for a month. My wife is fussier then most and she has no complaints, but hates it if I come up with something really good.










FYI: After 24 hours, the 30 day satisfaction guarantee is of no importance!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13970167
> 
> 
> Is Amazon a verboten word here? I just assumed direct price quoting is not where to look.



No idea, but I don't think so. I was just playing along with the spirit of the thread and being obtuse.


----------



## Pride9

You can also find them on ebay. I got mine for $200.00 including shipping. Most go for around $190. Just have fun bidding and waiting for that great deal. My One is working great and it's the best purchase I've made, at least since my Integra 9.9 processor


----------



## Terran

I second the eBay comment. Mine was about $182 shipped. Brand new & flawless...I'm in love.


----------



## distinct101

sorry for the confusion, AMZ=Amazon.com


----------



## crawdad62

Yep I bought mine on the "bay" and got it for $190 shipped with a "Buy It Now." Brand new and pristine.


----------



## moonhawk

My "Guide" button has gotten sticky--goes in slow and releases slow--but it still works. Very annoying though, act like it got something spilled on it. It did not.


What's the logitech warranty on these things?


----------



## cydog3

Anyone use the Denon 5308ci with a Harmony one. If I hit the menu button it brings me in the menu but the up and down arrows dont work yet left and right does


----------



## distinct101

^ customize the up and down buttons in the harmony software. You should see the option click customize buttons, look for up and down and assign what they are suppose to do. Its as easy as that. I too had to custom some buttons on my DVR for it to properly work. Hope that helps


----------



## vmporras1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/13973672
> 
> 
> Anyone use the Denon 5308ci with a Harmony one. If I hit the menu button it brings me in the menu but the up and down arrows dont work yet left and right does




Have you tried just "teaching" those commands directly from your denons remote, to your one?In case you dont have the original remote just call technical support and ask for them.


Victor.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13973296
> 
> 
> My "Guide" button has gotten sticky--goes in slow and releases slow--but it still works. Very annoying though, act like it got something spilled on it. It did not.
> 
> 
> What's the logitech warranty on these things?



Call them and report back. Generally they get very high marks.


----------



## beekeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13965721
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what the One does on my Vizio. Always starts at input HDMI1 or Comp1 and toggles to the correct input unless, of course, the input was already at the correct input. That's not the issue since that works just fine. It's just when the Help button is needed to, say, rectify a missed AVR "power on" toggle as part of an Activity, instead of trying to find out what went wrong the software will immediately do an Input toggle and ask me if it fixed the problem.



Any consolation, but my 880 and Vizio does the same thing. Only in help does it first send the HDMI toggle and then I do need help to reset it. I just resign myself to fix it when it eventually gets to the input question. Adds a little extra entropy to the universe.


----------



## joe221

If you are one of the lucky Ebayers who just got a 10% off code in the mail in the past day or two. This could net you a One for about $175 given the current Buy It Now pricing. Check your inbox or Spam box. Good luck.


For me it was good timing. My old 676 has started to have button failure, I just got one of those coupons and guess what I bought!


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekeeper* /forum/post/13975941
> 
> 
> Any consolation, but my 880 and Vizio does the same thing. Only in help does it first send the HDMI toggle and then I do need help to reset it. I just resign myself to fix it when it eventually gets to the input question. Adds a little extra entropy to the universe.



Good to know it isn't just me. Let's see if Tech Support can help out.


----------



## int_architect




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/13966794
> 
> 
> Title says it all... Reading thru this thread has 'sold me' on this remote to free me of the 'nagging wifey' issue with our HT system. Can you guys steer me as to the best place to purchase??? TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/13970698
> 
> 
> I just received mine yesterday from QVC for $199, total of $220 with shipping and tax and a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Best deal I could find after watching for a month. My wife is fussier then most and she has no complaints, but hates it if I come up with something really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: After 24 hours, the 30 day satisfaction guarantee is of no importance!



Same here. Got mine from QVC.


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/13973296
> 
> 
> My "Guide" button has gotten sticky--goes in slow and releases slow--but it still works. Very annoying though, act like it got something spilled on it. It did not.
> 
> 
> What's the logitech warranty on these things?



When I first got my One the Info button only worked if you pressed really hard. Pressing to the point where it clicked didn't send the command.


I emailed support and after going through the loop of updating the firmware and reporting back that it still didn't work (obviously a hardware issue) a brand new H1 turned up in the post about a week later. They blocked the original remote from updates and asked me to send the battery and power lead back.


Very, very good service!


With the guide button being below the info it sounds like a similar issue. If you're concerned that they might argue that you spilt something on it and you know you haven't then say it only works if you press really hard like my issue.


Incidentally as the handset could no longer be updated and I no longer have the battery I did some drop tests to see how it faired on a concrete floor. The first drop must have loosened the info button up as it started working after that.


It did occur to me after the event that I could have set the remote to control all devices in another room with a soft info button before it got blocked and not sent the battery back - as they want you to bin it and they probably won't re-use the battery you send back would that have been so dishonest?


----------



## billymerritt

Want to upgrade to the One, but want to keep settlings for 880 to use in separate room. Anyone know a work around, so far searched and found no fix for this?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymerritt* /forum/post/13989499
> 
> 
> Want to upgrade to the One, but want to keep settlings for 880 to use in separate room. Anyone know a work around, so far searched and found no fix for this?



Not sure what you mean? Your second room has the EXACT setup of equipment as the first room? Other than that have the One inherit the account of the 880 and let it import all your hardware (favorites and special settings will be lost) and set up a new account for the 880 and teach it the new hardware etc. A new username sets up a new account.

It would be nice (Logi are you listening?) to have one account with multiple "rooms" or remotes all under one roof. That's been on the wish list for a while now!


----------



## billymerritt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/13990647
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean? Your second room has the EXACT setup of equipment as the first room? Other than that have the One inherit the account of the 880 and let it import all your hardware (favorites and special settings will be lost) and set up a new account for the 880 and teach it the new hardware etc. A new username sets up a new account.
> 
> It would be nice (Logi are you listening?) to have one account with multiple "rooms" or remotes all under one roof. That's been on the wish list for a while now!










Thanks, re programing the 880 will be easy for only a couple of activities in the bedroom and dinning room and the H1 will be for the master theater in living room.


----------



## peckrhead

Bit the Bullet... Ordered 'The One' just a bit ago from Crutchfield. They had a $20 off coupon which made the price $199 plus the $10 to ship. Can't wait! It'll be nice having 'The One' doing what 'four' remotes do now... Later, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl


----------



## Sgooter

I bought my firstever universal RC, a new H1, on eBay and received it last week. Programmed it in 30-40 minutes, then took another 15 minutes to link up to the iconharmony site and load up a bunch of Randy's great icons. My H1 has worked perfectly with the very first tap of the first activity button, and I have 80% brand new equipment!

Spent the past several days reading thru every post in this thread to better understand the H1 and to sponge up all the great tips and ideas.


Also, the wife's learning curve with the programmed H1 was about 1 minute -- priceless!


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13992708
> 
> 
> I bought my firstever universal RC, a new H1, on eBay and received it last week. Programmed it in 30-40 minutes, then took another 15 minutes to link up to the iconharmony site and load up a bunch of Randy's great icons. My H1 has worked perfectly with the very first tap of the first activity button, and I have 80% brand new equipment!
> 
> Spent the past several days reading thru every post in this thread to better understand the H1 and to sponge up all the great tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> Also, the wife's learning curve with the programmed H1 was about 1 minute -- priceless!



Welcome to the H1 club; you're going to enjoy this remote (and so will your wife even if she doesn't realize it!


----------



## Blu-Raider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13992708
> 
> 
> Also, the wife's learning curve with the programmed H1 was about 1 minute -- priceless!



I'm 100% with you on this one. I had a Pronto and my wife *hated* it.


Wife -->










She loves the 'One'.


----------



## jimthor

I am geting AT T Uverse soon, Does the ONE have Uverse in their databanks?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimthor* /forum/post/14001669
> 
> 
> I am geting AT T Uverse soon, Does the ONE have Uverse in their databanks?



It's not UVerse it's the brand of the DVR you'll be getting.


----------



## jimthor

Joe, I meant as far as the channels for my favs etc. The dvr is standard with all uverse across the USA.

I would hope its in the data banks


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimthor* /forum/post/14005760
> 
> 
> Joe, I meant as far as the channels for my favs etc. The dvr is standard with all uverse across the USA.
> 
> I would hope its in the data banks



jimthor,

the selection of favorites icons that harmony has available in their software is dismally slim. to fill the gap, i've created icons which you may download from my site http://www.iconharmony.com 

i have already created most of the main stations available on many provider networks both u.s. domestic and abroad. if you can't find an icon you're looking for than shoot me an email from the site and i'll be happy to make it for you.

,r


----------



## jimthor

Thanks square, I looked at the site. NI C E..

I will seeking those icons out soon.

Too bad no one has changed the icons for activites.. Or have they???


----------



## gollumis

hello all,

does anybody use the ONE with a pioneer VSX-92? It has a BD input, which i use with an optical cable. The one doesnt show that input when i set it up. i have added it, but i dont know what to put under the drop down menu, all the other settings have the same corresponding input (example DVD = DVD on the drop down menu). any help would be great.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimthor* /forum/post/14006406
> 
> 
> Thanks square, I looked at the site. NI C E..
> 
> I will seeking those icons out soon.
> 
> Too bad no one has changed the icons for activites.. Or have they???



there's a thread on the logitech forum specifically geared toward that question. to date, the software only allows the addition user-edited favorites. many end users would like to see that same functionality for device and activity icons (including me).


----------



## rtisovec

Does anyone have a Toshiba TV hooked to a cable or set top box where turning the box on powers up the TV? If so, what are your delay settings? I have an old 50HDX82 plugged into a Pace 551 box. Turning the box on turns the tv on, but the input doesn't respond properly. It's as if hitting the input button on the old remote is followed by a log delay before the number is sent, resulting in the tv turning to a station on an antenna input instead of the input chosen. I have tried increasing the power on time, pretty much increasing every delay or button repeat but can't seem to get it right first time when the device is powered on. Is there a combination of things that need to be delayed? Works fine when running with the tv/stb on or when help is used. The troubleshooting doesn't seem to fix it. So if anyone has a similar setup with a Toshiba TV, could you PM me your delays or post them here please?


----------



## bob ross

Hey everyone,


VERY interested in this remote, I'm itching to buy it. Without reading all 70+ pages of this thread, what is the deal on PS3 as-of now? Does the H1 work with it now? Or do I need some extra hardware?


Cheers,

BR


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob ross* /forum/post/14008702
> 
> 
> ...what is the deal on PS3 as-of now? Does the H1 work with it now? Or do I need some extra hardware?



I'm kind of asking about that here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1035883


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob ross* /forum/post/14008702
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> VERY interested in this remote, I'm itching to buy it. Without reading all 70+ pages of this thread, what is the deal on PS3 as-of now? Does the H1 work with it now? Or do I need some extra hardware?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BR



The PS/3 is Bluetooth, nothing (other than dedicated remotes) work with it. That was Sony's choice. You need to invest in a conversion dongle. That has been discussed here and in PS/3 forums. As a 360 owner I'll not comment.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob ross* /forum/post/14008702
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> VERY interested in this remote, I'm itching to buy it. Without reading all 70+ pages of this thread, what is the deal on PS3 as-of now? Does the H1 work with it now? Or do I need some extra hardware?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BR




Original post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13833813 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13833813
> 
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> Sony's Playstation 3 Blu-Ray Disc Remote Control (Bluetooth)
> Nyko's Blu Wave
> IR2BT
> 
> 
> The IR2BT wins hands down. It performs all functions flawlessly. It's small and unobtrusive. Since you can power it either with AA batteries, USB (plugged into any always on USB port such as a DVR or STB), or with AC adapter, flexibility is not an issue. Since it _transmits_ bluetooth, you can place it anywhere your IR remote can have line-of-site (it _receives_ IR)---it does _not_ need to be within proximity of the PS3. It's functions can't be killed with a PS3 FW/SW update since it is natively bluetooth. Any such action from Sony would disable their own bluetooth remote's functions as well.
> 
> 
> I do not like the Nyko Blu Wave for several reasons: It cannot power-up/down the PS3. The delay is unavoidable even after tweaking repeats, etc. via the Harmony 1. (Yes, the only reason I can see to even use the supplied remote with the Blu Wave dongle is to teach the H1, then the remote is useless.)
> 
> 
> Sony's Bluetooth PS3 remote is a very very good remote. Being natively bluetooth, there is no delay. It's even aesthetically a nice looking remote. The only reason I don't continue to use this remote is because I want to use my H1 to control everything in my system. Period. If you don't mind having one more remote to reach for, then the Sony remote is the way to go. But if you're on this forum, I would venture to say you either have an H1 or are considering purchasing one. At which point you probably want something to work with your H1.
> 
> 
> I sound like I have some vested interest in the IR2BT, but honestly I don't. In fact since the manufacturer is a relatively small outfit, his backlog of customers on a waiting list is long. Hence the reason I selfishly waited until I had one of his $55 units in hand before I even mentioned it on this board.


----------



## bdjncox

I'm going to post this question here because I feel like I've got to be missing something here...


I got my first Harmony One about a month ago. It worked great and I absolutely love the functionality. However, after a few days I noticed that the battery didn't seem to be charging. Even after I placed it in its cradle for over 24 hours, the meter would only slightly increase and on the same day of usage, I got the low battery warning message.


So I contacted Harmony support and they sent me a new remote. I've now had this new remote for a few days and its doing the exact same thing. I feel stupid contacting support again as surely I couldn't have gotten two defective remotes, right?


I place it in the crade, the charge light comes on then the slide show then it goes black. Meanwhile, the blue light on the cradle is flashing.


What am I missing here???


----------



## coldcut94

Hi all,


I have a quick question about he Harmony One.


What is the input voltage of its AC adapter when bought in US?

110 volts or 110/220 volts?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## itschris

I have a couple of questions that seem a bit silly, but nevertheless are practical when I think about the wife and kids using the remote to control everything.


1) I have a BDI Avion cabinet that holds all the equipment. Even now, with the stock remotes, you gotta angle them just right because the windows on the cablinet doors are kinda small. Plus I have equipment inside each side of the cabinet which is about 6 ft wide. Will the IR on the H1 effectively "hit" these components?


2) How long does it take to run macros? Say to turn on the TV, the BD player, the receiver, switch inputs and all that? Do you have to hold the button or just keep the remote pointing in the correct direction?


3) and finally... lets say I have a macro "WATCH DVD" that turns everything on, switches everything and you're good to go. Assuming that my daughter is already watching TV and decides to watch a movie, will I need a different macro to turn just the receiver, the DVD and switch inputs from where she's already at, or will it just figure out what parts need to be done of the full macro?


I realize these are kinda rudimentary questions, but the more I thought about it, they have a very important impact on how my system is used. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## tristan2

1) My experience is that the H1 is at least as good as my other IR remotes and much better than one. I have a credenza with mesh doors and it seems to do a decent job. But even so I still found myself positioning components to improve the IR connection.


2) Of course the time a macro takes is mostly a function of how many commands you have and whether you need to insert delays. My macros that turn on the TV, AVR, BD player, switch inputs, etc take about 10 seconds I am guessing. By default there is a "busy" screen on the H1 that lets you know that you need to continue to point the H1 as the macro is still running. You do not have to hold down any buttons. Just push the desired activity button and then release it.


3) You will no doubt want a "watch tv" macro and a "watch DVD" macro. If you have initiated the "watch tv" macro then when you run the "watch dvd" macro it will turn on the DVD/BD player and switch inputs on your TV and/or AVR. If you then finish and start the "watch tv" macro again it will switch everything and automatically turn off the DVD/BD player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itschris* /forum/post/14011778
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions that seem a bit silly, but nevertheless are practical when I think about the wife and kids using the remote to control everything.
> 
> 
> 1) I have a BDI Avion cabinet that holds all the equipment. Even now, with the stock remotes, you gotta angle them just right because the windows on the cablinet doors are kinda small. Plus I have equipment inside each side of the cabinet which is about 6 ft wide. Will the IR on the H1 effectively "hit" these components?
> 
> 
> 2) How long does it take to run macros? Say to turn on the TV, the BD player, the receiver, switch inputs and all that? Do you have to hold the button or just keep the remote pointing in the correct direction?
> 
> 
> 3) and finally... lets say I have a macro "WATCH DVD" that turns everything on, switches everything and you're good to go. Assuming that my daughter is already watching TV and decides to watch a movie, will I need a different macro to turn just the receiver, the DVD and switch inputs from where she's already at, or will it just figure out what parts need to be done of the full macro?
> 
> 
> I realize these are kinda rudimentary questions, but the more I thought about it, they have a very important impact on how my system is used. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itschris* /forum/post/14011778
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions that seem a bit silly, but nevertheless are practical when I think about the wife and kids using the remote to control everything.
> 
> 
> 1) I have a BDI Avion cabinet that holds all the equipment. Even now, with the stock remotes, you gotta angle them just right because the windows on the cablinet doors are kinda small. Plus I have equipment inside each side of the cabinet which is about 6 ft wide. Will the IR on the H1 effectively "hit" these components?



Only a real world test will answer your question. The H1 is IR---it can't work magic. I can tell you from my experience that my H1's transmitter is at least as powerful as my OEM remotes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itschris* /forum/post/14011778
> 
> 
> 2) How long does it take to run macros? Say to turn on the TV, the BD player, the receiver, switch inputs and all that? Do you have to hold the button or just keep the remote pointing in the correct direction?



You just tap the button and keep the H1 pointing in the general direction until the commands are given. The length of time it takes to send the commands depends on the repeats and delays you have set (start with defaults) which are dependant on your individual devices. The H1 has a default setting in which a screen is displayed on the remote telling you that it's still sending commands. You can use this visual cue to tell you how long you need to keep the remote pointed in the direction of the components.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itschris* /forum/post/14011778
> 
> 
> 3) and finally... lets say I have a macro "WATCH DVD" that turns everything on, switches everything and you're good to go. Assuming that my daughter is already watching TV and decides to watch a movie, will I need a different macro to turn just the receiver, the DVD and switch inputs from where she's already at, or will it just figure out what parts need to be done of the full macro?



The Harmony line works from an activity-based environment. Assuming you don't introduce other remotes to the mix or manually manipulate components, etc., the H1 will remember the last state of every device, thus eliminating redundancy. In other words, it will only change the things that need to be changed for each activity.


EDIT: tristan2 beat me to the punch. But our descriptions are pretty similar, no?


----------



## billymerritt

I have tried to get the Oppo 983 audio only button to work with the H1 with no luck, tried learn command, raw and still will not work. All other commands work fine. My Harmony 880 worked good when I learned the command with Oppo remote.

Anyone got a fix?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdjncox* /forum/post/14011308
> 
> 
> I'm going to post this question here because I feel like I've got to be missing something here...
> 
> 
> I got my first Harmony One about a month ago. It worked great and I absolutely love the functionality. However, after a few days I noticed that the battery didn't seem to be charging. Even after I placed it in its cradle for over 24 hours, the meter would only slightly increase and on the same day of usage, I got the low battery warning message.
> 
> 
> So I contacted Harmony support and they sent me a new remote. I've now had this new remote for a few days and its doing the exact same thing. I feel stupid contacting support again as surely I couldn't have gotten two defective remotes, right?
> 
> 
> I place it in the crade, the charge light comes on then the slide show then it goes black. Meanwhile, the blue light on the cradle is flashing.
> 
> 
> What am I missing here???



Blue light in cradle? Mine is white and stays on all the time. It is controllable by the switch on the underside though. The 880 had a blue light. Also, did they send you a completely new One and did you (if so) replace all the parts. If you did, call Harmony again, it may be a bad run. Also plug it in to a completely different socket.


----------



## itschris

Tristan and 120... Thanks. That clears things up.


I'm concerned about the ability for it to actually register with my components because of the IR problems. I've read that an RF version is coming this year. Maybe I should wait?


----------



## bdjncox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14012255
> 
> 
> Blue light in cradle? Mine is white and stays on all the time. It is controllable by the switch on the underside though. The 880 had a blue light. Also, did they send you a completely new One and did you (if so) replace all the parts. If you did, call Harmony again, it may be a bad run. Also plug it in to a completely different socket.



My bad - it is a white light.


They had sent me a completely new remote. I am currently trying a new outlet and think this might be it. The light is now on constantly and not flashing while the remote is in the cradle. I don't quite understand how the outlet would be the problem since it was getting power to the cradle (or at least it was lit up). I also can't believe I didn't think to try a new outlet nor did Harmony Support ask me to do it either










Gonna see if it charges the remote after a few hours on the cradle.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdjncox* /forum/post/14012515
> 
> 
> My bad - it is a white light.
> 
> 
> They had sent me a completely new remote. I am currently trying a new outlet and think this might be it. The light is now on constantly and not flashing while the remote is in the cradle. I don't quite understand how the outlet would be the problem since it was getting power to the cradle (or at least it was lit up). I also can't believe I didn't think to try a new outlet nor did Harmony Support ask me to do it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna see if it charges the remote after a few hours on the cradle.



Glad it helped. In years of tech support I learned, "work from success to failure."

If you CAN get it to work, it can help determine why it didn't. Nice when it works!


----------



## coldcut94

Hi again!


Sorry to insiste but you just have to look at the back of the Harmony One's power supply to answer my question...










What does it say on the AC adapter in front of "Input" (when bought in US)?


110v

or

110/220v


----------



## tristan2

I would say that if you have IR problems with your current remotes that you may have them with the H1. Like I said earlier, my experience has shown that the H1 is at least as good as my others and much better than one of my remotes. So I doubt you will do worse with the H1 but how much better you might do is anyones guess.


There is a thread somewhere that discusses the possiblity of an RF version of the H1. You might want to do a search and see if you can find it.

[

QUOTE=itschris;14012458]Tristan and 120... Thanks. That clears things up.


I'm concerned about the ability for it to actually register with my components because of the IR problems. I've read that an RF version is coming this year. Maybe I should wait?[/quote]


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coldcut94* /forum/post/14013436
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> 
> Sorry to insiste but you just have to look at the back of the Harmony One's power supply to answer my question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say on the AC adapter in front of "Input" (when bought in US)?
> 
> 
> 110v
> 
> or
> 
> 110/220v



Well, since you insiste...:










100-240V 50/60Hz 1.8A


----------



## astromusic

Has anyone upgraded to the Harmony One from the 880, and was it worth it? In particular, is the One easier to use for a geek-averse spouse? Are there any major operational differences?


Thanks!


----------



## Gary J

You're in luck. All those answers are all over this thread.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astromusic* /forum/post/14014647
> 
> 
> Has anyone upgraded to the Harmony One from the 880, and was it worth it? In particular, is the One easier to use for a geek-averse spouse? Are there any major operational differences?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have and believe it was worth it just for the much improved button size/lay-out.


While the H1's IR signal is as good/better than any of my original remotes, I think the 880 was even stronger.


Operational differences? No, but the H1 is different in the button size/lay-out, has a touch screen instead of buttons off to the side of the screen, and the amount of buttons on the screen at once are different; only 3 activities per page and then 6 buttons per page once in activity/device mode.


At first, my wife was afraid to use it because she thought it would be too complicated. Once I showed her how it worked, she really understood why I wanted one. Now she has to (and loves to) use it because she can't remember which OEM remote does what







. There's just too many of them.


----------



## tripleM

I had the 880 for about 1 month & when word of the H1 got out with the bigger buttons, it was a clear winner.

Everything is easier to use with the touch screen & bigger buttons.


You have to set everything up on the PC but otherwise, you can set & forget once you found all your sweet settings.


The hardest part of this remote is all the possibilities.


----------



## Beerstalker

I've had the one for about 2 weeks now, and I still can't decide which I like better (I've had the 880 for about 2 years). I really like the clarity and quality of the picture on the One, but I am not that impressed with the touchscreen. It seems like it ends up changing pages instead of doing the command I want it to half the time. I have not had as much trouble with other accidental button presses as I thought I would though. I think that it would have worked best if they still had the page left/right buttons as hard buttons instead of using the touchscreen. Or maybe put page left/right where the favorites and devices button comes up on the touchscreen and make those hard buttons.


I still really like my Harmony 880 too. Part of that might be because I am much more familiar with it. I've got the one set up for my living room, and the 880 set up for my bedroom right now so I'll be using both of them for a while. Maybe I'll start to like the One more after I have more time with it.


----------



## tommy275

after using the One for a month or so, i'm wishing they would have put hard buttons off to the side of the screen. the touch screen is largely useless unless you're looking at what you're doing and reposition the remote in your hand. even then i tend to hit the wrong button because i have little hot dogs for fingers.


the beauty of the screen is to be able to customize functions and buttons. this can be done with the same graphics, but by tying them to hard buttons on the side.


other than that it's a great remote.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/14018443
> 
> 
> after using the One for a month or so, i'm wishing they would have put hard buttons off to the side of the screen.



Yep.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/14018443
> 
> 
> the beauty of the screen is to be able to customize functions and buttons. this can be done with the same graphics, but by tying them to hard buttons on the side.



Yep.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/14018443
> 
> 
> other than that it's a great remote.



Yep.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/14018443
> 
> 
> after using the One for a month or so, i'm wishing they would have put hard buttons off to the side of the screen. the touch screen is largely useless unless you're looking at what you're doing and reposition the remote in your hand. even then i tend to hit the wrong button because i have little hot dogs for fingers.
> 
> 
> the beauty of the screen is to be able to customize functions and buttons. this can be done with the same graphics, but by tying them to hard buttons on the side.
> 
> 
> other than that it's a great remote.



Have you tried all levels of touch sensitivity??

I know it's not perfect, but mostly works OK. I get misses every so often but not enough to want anything else, so far.


----------



## supervelous

Is the logitech Harmony One a slang for Logitech Harmony 1000? I am trying to find out info on the Harmony 1000. I just bought it for $160 from my friend (barely used) and I am trying to figure out if it's any good and if I got a good price.


Thanks!


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supervelous* /forum/post/14019627
> 
> 
> Is the logitech Harmony One a slang for Logitech Harmony 1000? I am trying to find out info on the Harmony 1000. I just bought it for $160 from my friend (barely used) and I am trying to figure out if it's any good and if I got a good price.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No, the Harmony One is a model called the "Harmony One" You know, the one remote you'll ever need.










The 1000 lives in this monster thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=730522 


Start reading . . .










Like anything, it has its flaws. I have considered buying one, it's nice because it's RF. I like the big screen, but some don't. But if it's in good shape, you probably got a hell of a deal.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supervelous* /forum/post/14019627
> 
> 
> Is the logitech Harmony One a slang for Logitech Harmony 1000? I am trying to find out info on the Harmony 1000. I just bought it for $160 from my friend (barely used) and I am trying to figure out if it's any good and if I got a good price.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



the harmony one is a different and newer product than the harmony 1000. as an owner of both i prefer the one over the 1000 mainly due to its form factor. i don't need the 1000's RF functionality.

the 1000 is basically a full touch screen remote (two hands needed to operate). the one is a wand-style, hard-buttoned remote with a touchscreen integrated above the hard buttons for variable functions (one hand needed to operate).

check out the logitech site and/or google both for more info.

,r


----------



## supervelous

Thanks to both of you for your help!! I just googled and saw some pics of the Harmony One, looks real nice. I actually may have purchased that over the 1000 if I had a choice for the same price.


But my friend is trying to get rid of his 1000 and at $160 I figured I better jump on it.


Thanks again.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supervelous* /forum/post/14019863
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your help!! I just googled and saw some pics of the Harmony One, looks real nice. I actually may have purchased that over the 1000 if I had a choice for the same price.
> 
> 
> But my friend is trying to get rid of his 1000 and at $160 I figured I better jump on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Is he getting a One?


----------



## astromusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14014861
> 
> 
> You're in luck. All those answers are all over this thread.



Yeah, that's the problem! The answers seem all over the map, so I thought I would ask directly!


Thanks to all who replied. The bottom line seems to be:


1. Bigger buttons, better laid out = easier operation for the ONE

2. Touch screen = love it or hate it. Nice looks, bit more intuitive, but you have to look at it to operate, whereas the button on the side (880) can be operated by "feel". The "flip pages" being soft is cool looking, but can be a pain since you have a greater chance of mis-hits.

3. "Cool factor" with 3rd party icons.

4. A bit weaker IR on ONE than the 880.

5. All the same functions and programming ("activities") can be acheived with either.

6. Spousal Acceptance Factor = not a whole lot different between the two. Maybe a bit better on ONE because of the easier button layout? Can't tell for sure.


Did I get that straight?


----------



## tommy275




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14019217
> 
> 
> Have you tried all levels of touch sensitivity??
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but mostly works OK. I get misses every so often but not enough to want anything else, so far.



that's a good point. i'll lower it to see what happens. at the end of the day i don't use the buttons that much anyway. hardly at all in fact!


----------



## fuzzybk

Just got my new Harmony One. It is currently charging. Can't wait to set it up. The Harmony One will be replacing a Harmony 880 which is going to the bedroom set up.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/13979238
> 
> 
> Good to know it isn't just me. Let's see if Tech Support can help out.



Follow up for the some of the Vizio folks out there. After several emails and a couple of phone calls, including level 2 support, it appears that my VO47L is incurable. It's the nature of the Vizio remote setup, discrete buttons that also toggle through the multiple inputs. The first attempt by their email support added a bunch of TV input discete commands (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc.) which simply didn't work. Level 2 set it back to the default setup. They admitted that the Vizio setup basically had them hamstrung but they would note it as something to look into for future corrective action.


Although they were not able to fix it, I was very impressed with Logitech support in general.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14024321
> 
> 
> Follow up for the some of the Vizio folks out there. After several emails and a couple of phone calls, including level 2 support, it appears that my VO47L is incurable. It's the nature of the Vizio remote setup, discrete buttons that also toggle through the multiple inputs. The first attempt by their email support added a bunch of TV input discete commands (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc.) which simply didn't work. Level 2 set it back to the default setup. They admitted that the Vizio setup basically had them hamstrung but they would note it as something to look into for future corrective action.
> 
> 
> Although they were not able to fix it, I was very impressed with Logitech support in general.



Any calls to Vizio to see if they have/support/can fix discrete code issues? Firmware update etc.?


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy275* /forum/post/14018443
> 
> 
> the touch screen is largely useless unless you're looking at what you're doing



Uh...










How are you supposed to use a touch screen with multiple functions without looking at it?


I guess that's the give and take with a touch screen...you can change the icons to be almost anything you want, but you have to look at the screen to use them...










BTW, I love my H1 that I've had for about 3 weeks and I also find that for the most part, I don't use the touch screen other than for activity control and occasionally a device command.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/14027853
> 
> 
> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you supposed to use a touch screen with multiple functions without looking at it?
> 
> 
> I guess that's the give and take with a touch screen...you can change the icons to be almost anything you want, but you have to look at the screen to use them...



If Logitech had hard buttons along the side of the LCD, then one would not have to look at the screen to issue commands. Personally I really hate the touch screen and wish it had 6 hard mini-buttons on the sides of the LCD screen. After owning it for months I still hit the wrong soft key 25% of the time. Thankfully I rarely have to use them, otherwise I'd get a different remote control.


Logitech went to all the trouble to offer tactile feel and uniqueness to the hard buttons, then did a 180 on the touch screen and offered zero feedback. Seems like two different design groups worked on the top and bottom of the remotes. Doesn't make logical sense.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14028506
> 
> 
> After owning it for months I still hit the wrong soft key 25% of the time.



Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14028506
> 
> 
> Personally I really hate the touch screen and wish it had 6 hard mini-buttons on the sides of the LCD screen.



Agreed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14028506
> 
> 
> Thankfully I rarely have to use them...



I went so far as to remove everything off the touch screen _except_ for A B C, which I have lined up on the right side of the screen. And by eliminating the 2nd page's "buttons" it also removed the left & right arrows, which helps too.


----------



## fuzzybk

Well finally set up my H1 and all is well. Every activity works like a charm. Have to give a "thumbs up" to Squareeyes who provided all the nice H1 icons for tv channels. Looks fantastic on the H1. Loving the H1 so far.


----------



## bool

I've had my One for several months now and still working out some issues here and there with setup to get it to totally emulate my numerous remotes, but overall very happy with it. I do still use my other remotes occasionally when messing with some settings that I don't play with too often on my D2, but it does almost everything I need.


Hard buttons would be nice for us familiar with all the remote functions, but with a wife who could care less about all this stuff and 3 kids, the touch screen and being able to see easily what the "buttons" are for is totally worth it. Never has my wife made a positive comment about my audio gear until I got the One. Now she listens to SACD and watches Blu-Ray w/o me around..........that never would happen before. Is she getting into audio now......not really, but she did comment how much better the Anthem/Focal setup sounds vs. the Sony/Polk in "her" family room setup.


----------



## bytor99999

So I am considering buying this remote. But I had one question.


I just got a Toshiba LCD HDTV, and of course it comes with a remote that looks like it is a universal remote. So why doesn't anyone use such remotes and buys something else? Is it really worth spending almost $300 more for a remote like this.


Just curious, good thing for me is this is from Sears gift cards from my Credit Card reward points.


Thanks


bytor99999


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytor99999* /forum/post/14033593
> 
> 
> So why doesn't anyone use such remotes and buys something else? Is it really worth spending almost $300 more for a remote like this.



Well you can get the H1 for 1/3 less than this if you shop around. I got mine during a rebate period and a price mistake at Circuit city so I was only out of pocket a Ben Franklin. I think its worth it, even with all its warts and software inadequacies.


----------



## bytor99999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14033660
> 
> 
> Well you can get the H1 for 1/3 less than this if you shop around. I got mine during a rebate period and a price mistake at Circuit city so I was only out of pocket a Ben Franklin. I think its worth it, even with all its warts and software inadequacies.



Yeah, I am thinking Sears, because of the gift cards.










bytor99999


----------



## tommy275




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytor99999* /forum/post/14033593
> 
> 
> So I am considering buying this remote. But I had one question.
> 
> 
> I just got a Toshiba LCD HDTV, and of course it comes with a remote that looks like it is a universal remote. So why doesn't anyone use such remotes and buys something else? Is it really worth spending almost $300 more for a remote like this.
> 
> 
> Just curious, good thing for me is this is from Sears gift cards from my Credit Card reward points.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> bytor99999



the difference between looking like a universal remote and acting like a activity-based universal remote is probably quite significant. this remote was well worth it for me. if i were just controlling a single component, i'd stick with the remote that came with that component.


> Quote:
> Hard buttons would be nice for us familiar with all the remote functions, but with a wife who could care less about all this stuff and 3 kids, the touch screen and being able to see easily what the "buttons" are for is totally worth it



i think it's being suggested that the screen remain (hell, it could even remain as a touch screen), but hard buttons be added.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytor99999* /forum/post/14033593
> 
> 
> ...So why doesn't anyone use such remotes and buys something else?..



Your question is more that of a philosophical one than of a literal, practical one. The more complex the AV setup, the more useful, dare I say necessary, becomes an activity based or macro based remote. I would imagine that many of us with complex systems, if we lived alone, would have little more use for a remote such as this outside the tech/gadget realm. Each of us with such systems, probably know each component and cable inside and out and thus have a clear understanding what the tuner should be set to; what the pre-amp should be set to, the switches, monitor input, etc. Additionally we could probably perform the tasks about as quickly as the activity/macro based remote. However, practically speaking, many of us do not live alone. The "home" theater is just that---_home_ theater. The other members in the family would often otherwise be either overwhelmed or at least irritated by having to "memorize" so many steps. In some cases walking into the room and noticing that my wife has effortlessly switched over to playing XBOX from watching the DVR provides a sense of satisfaction that I actually have no place in claiming---but it's there nonetheless.


A remote such as this adds an aspect of eloquence and elegance that tops off a respectable AV setup.


----------



## peckrhead

When programming the H1 device 'startup order', does it really matter what order my devices come on? I have my Comcast Motorola pvr/cable box hdmi in over to my Yamaha V663 AVR box and then hdmi out to my Pana plasma TV... Just curious. TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/14035372
> 
> 
> When programming the H1 device 'startup order', does it really matter what order my devices come on? I have my Comcast Motorola pvr/cable box hdmi in over to my Yamaha V663 AVR box and then hdmi out to my Pana plasma TV... Just curious. TIA, Peckrhead in Jax/Fl



Your TV takes the longest to boot followed by the AVR and then the Cable box.


I would use the following at starup:

TV

AVR

Cable Box


----------



## smeat2000

Can someone tell me how program the hard power button to just turn off and on my TV? My wife is driving me nuts about this. Thanks.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeat2000* /forum/post/14036896
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how program the hard power button to just turn off and on my TV? My wife is driving me nuts about this. Thanks.



You can't. It's dedicated to a System Off state. What you can do is either program a hard button to be TV on/off or two buttons to be TV-On and TV-Off. (This includes the LCD area).


----------



## saintalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeat2000* /forum/post/14036896
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how program the hard power button to just turn off and on my TV? My wife is driving me nuts about this. Thanks.



As Joe says the Hard Power button is an OFF button only. The ON button (so to speak) is embedded within the WatchTV activity.


Just make sure that the Device power settings are set to 'Off when device not in use'.


Setting up another key will work but will maybe get the Remote out of sync and then rather defeats the way Harmony Remotes work.


Cheers, Alan


----------



## bytor99999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14035295
> 
> 
> 
> A remote such as this adds an aspect of eloquence and elegance that tops off a respectable AV setup.



Thanks for the reply. I think right now my wife, just basically watches TV on her own. Everything else, she will wait till I am home and around. She won't play video games, and we watch DVDs together. But I guess since I am going to set up some cool music stuff, the remote would help her there.


Then again, I sometimes like gadgets like this just for gadget's sake.










bytor99999


----------



## SDRANGER619

WOW, huge thread. I'm on the verge of purchasing this remote...can someone give me the "skinny" on this device?


I plan to manage the following components:


SONY LCD (KDL-46XBR2)

Denon Receiver (AVR-1908)

Scientific Atlanta cable box (8300HD)

PS3



Thanks everyone!


----------



## b_scott

you'll need a dongle for the PS3, but everything else should be in there.


----------



## SDRANGER619

this "dongle" is the IR2BT thing I've been reading about? any other products that do the same?


----------



## b_scott

yeah, that's the best one. it's still ridiculous they expect it to be a HT solution and not include an IR port which would've cost next to nothing.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/14054171
> 
> 
> can someone give me the "skinny" on this device?



Buy it. You'll love it.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/14055511
> 
> 
> this "dongle" is the IR2BT thing I've been reading about? any other products that do the same?



Original post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13833813 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/13833813
> 
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> Sony's Playstation 3 Blu-Ray Disc Remote Control (Bluetooth)
> Nyko's Blu Wave
> IR2BT
> 
> 
> The IR2BT wins hands down. It performs all functions flawlessly. It's small and unobtrusive. Since you can power it either with AA batteries, USB (plugged into any always on USB port such as a DVR or STB), or with AC adapter, flexibility is not an issue. Since it _transmits_ bluetooth, you can place it anywhere your IR remote can have line-of-site (it _receives_ IR)---it does _not_ need to be within proximity of the PS3. It's functions can't be killed with a PS3 FW/SW update since it is natively bluetooth. Any such action from Sony would disable their own bluetooth remote's functions as well.
> 
> 
> I do not like the Nyko Blu Wave for several reasons: It cannot power-up/down the PS3. The delay is unavoidable even after tweaking repeats, etc. via the Harmony 1. (Yes, the only reason I can see to even use the supplied remote with the Blu Wave dongle is to teach the H1, then the remote is useless.)
> 
> 
> Sony's Bluetooth PS3 remote is a very very good remote. Being natively bluetooth, there is no delay. It's even aesthetically a nice looking remote. The only reason I don't continue to use this remote is because I want to use my H1 to control everything in my system. Period. If you don't mind having one more remote to reach for, then the Sony remote is the way to go. But if you're on this forum, I would venture to say you either have an H1 or are considering purchasing one. At which point you probably want something to work with your H1.
> 
> 
> I sound like I have some vested interest in the IR2BT, but honestly I don't. In fact since the manufacturer is a relatively small outfit, his backlog of customers on a waiting list is long. Hence the reason I selfishly waited until I had one of his $55 units in hand before I even mentioned it on this board.


----------



## alex(K)

need three posts to not be spammer


----------



## alex(K)

one more... sorry


----------



## alex(K)

Hey there are a bunch of Harmony One TV spots on Youtube.

kinda cool:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlMluUmJMIA 


cheers

alex


----------



## SDRANGER619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/14056355
> 
> 
> Buy it. You'll love it.



Hit the local BB last night and they didn't have it in stock. Ordered and waiting by my mailbox for it to arrive. Can't wait!


----------



## Rumeck

I read several discussions about Harmony One not changing to the correct input from one source to the other. Such with DVD the TV input should be HDMI while watching regular broadcast channels the input should be set to TV; or it doesn't change from input TV to HDMI when switching from broadcast to DVD. I seem to be having this issue.


I have the Samsung A650. I can manually change it or use the Remote Assistant to fix the issue. I'll keep working on it to see if I can find a solution.


Has anyone else experience the input changing problem too? If so what did you do to resolve it?


----------



## FSUguy

Just got my H1 a few days ago and have a few questions.....


1) When I start the activity "watch tv", the H1 takes a long time to complete the activity. I'm assuming it's because there is a lot of commands to complete, but it seems like everything is on and functioning, but it still takes sometime before I can start using other buttons. Is there anyway to speed it up, or cut the command time down/ get out of the activity?


2) If there is no activity in use, but I am using the device menu for use, is there anyway to switch to an activities menu without running the activity, so everything doesn't turn off?


3) Lastly, (this is me just being anal) is there a way to re-order the devices menu, so the devices I use most are on the first page? (similar to re-ordering the activities)


Thanks for all the help and I am LOVING the H1


----------



## geeman503

I have the same issue with A650 and H1 not selecting the correct inputs. I haven't had time to experiment much but intend to do so. One thing that I think confuses the H1 is the A650 doesn't register inactive inputs. If your DVD is on HDMI2 and is powered off the input selector bypasses that input. Therefore the number of input presses to get to another given input differs. A workaround would be to always have the device powered on but that seems dumb.


The H1 also doesn't seem to know if a device is already powered on or off. So if you're already watching your cable box and switch to the activity "watch DVD" it powers off the TV as part of the sequence of turning ON the TV for DVD watching. I'll have to get off this forum and dedicate some time to troubleshoot. It would be most excellent if it would work.


Let me know if you come up with something and I will do likewise.


----------



## Rumeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geeman503* /forum/post/14066060
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with A650 and H1 not selecting the correct inputs. I haven't had time to experiment much but intend to do so. One thing that I think confuses the H1 is the A650 doesn't register inactive inputs. If your DVD is on HDMI2 and is powered off the input selector bypasses that input. Therefore the number of input presses to get to another given input differs. A workaround would be to always have the device powered on but that seems dumb.
> 
> 
> The H1 also doesn't seem to know if a device is already powered on or off. So if you're already watching your cable box and switch to the activity "watch DVD" it powers off the TV as part of the sequence of turning ON the TV for DVD watching. I'll have to get off this forum and dedicate some time to troubleshoot. It would be most excellent if it would work.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you come up with something and I will do likewise.



Good info.










In the Wizard or online settings, there's a part where you can troubleshoot and asks you about Inputs. There's a question that asks whether the TV bypasses grayed out inputs or not and I said it does. Then it lists the inputs and asks you to uncheck the inputs that are not in use. So far I only checked the TV, HDMI and USB (which is never in use but could be







so I left that as an option). After going through troubleshooting I tested the remote. I still needed to use the Remote Assistance to correct the issue. The fact that it does, although I have to do so manually nearly everytime, tells me there should be a setting/function in the Harmony One to do that automatically.


I'm planning to set up my Activites of TV and DVD (just two for now). I want all of my components left on and not shut off when not in use. I prefer it that way to minimize power downs each time a different activity is in use and in case I want to switch back and forth to TV or DVD. I don't know if that's causing the input problems.


These are things I noticed while troubleshooting last night. Tonight I'll delete all of my settings and start all over. I'll keep working on it. Hopefully we'll come up with a nice solution, even if it means we'll have to modify a button or actually create a button or extra setting to do the job. Please let me know too if you come across something.


----------



## pj121391

Just ordered my Harmony One from Amazon "Great Price" , Free Shipping, No Tax..............Can't Wait


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumeck* /forum/post/14066098
> 
> 
> Good info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Wizard or online settings, there's a part where you can troubleshoot and asks you about Inputs. There's a question that asks whether the TV bypasses grayed out inputs or not and I said it does. Then it lists the inputs and asks you to uncheck the inputs that are not in use. So far I only checked the TV, HDMI and USB (which is never in use but could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I left that as an option). After going through troubleshooting I tested the remote. I still needed to use the Remote Assistance to correct the issue. The fact that it does, although I have to do so manually nearly everytime, tells me there should be a setting/function in the Harmony One to do that automatically.
> 
> 
> I'm planning to set up my Activites of TV and DVD (just two for now). I want all of my components left on and not shut off when not in use. I prefer it that way to minimize power downs each time a different activity is in use and in case I want to switch back and forth to TV or DVD. I don't know if that's causing the input problems.
> 
> 
> These are things I noticed while troubleshooting last night. Tonight I'll delete all of my settings and start all over. I'll keep working on it. Hopefully we'll come up with a nice solution, even if it means we'll have to modify a button or actually create a button or extra setting to do the job. Please let me know too if you come across something.



If the HELP function is putting you on the right TV input, my guess would be that there is some issue with the input delays on your TV. That is, the TV is receiving an input command prior to when it can actually process it. When you click on the HELP button, the first thing it does is resend the TV Input command before it goes through the normal prompting. If that fixes your problem then that would indicate the initial TV input signal was not properly received. You can go into the TV Device setup menu and adjust Input Delays to see if that helps. If this is an issue after TV Power On, then you might need to alter the Power On delay.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/14065745
> 
> 
> Just got my H1 a few days ago and have a few questions.....
> 
> 
> 1) When I start the activity "watch tv", the H1 takes a long time to complete the activity. I'm assuming it's because there is a lot of commands to complete, but it seems like everything is on and functioning, but it still takes sometime before I can start using other buttons. Is there anyway to speed it up, or cut the command time down/ get out of the activity?



You might want to check the Power On delay setting for the TV. My Vizio had a default value of 9 seconds. I've reduced that to 5.5 and it still works fine.


P.S. Anyone found a good icon for DisneyHD? I've checked squareeyes' site a few times and everything but HD is there.


----------



## Rumeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14067170
> 
> 
> If the HELP function is putting you on the right TV input, my guess would be that there is some issue with the input delays on your TV. That is, the TV is receiving an input command prior to when it can actually process it. When you click on the HELP button, the first thing it does is resend the TV Input command before it goes through the normal prompting. If that fixes your problem then that would indicate the initial TV input signal was not properly received. You can go into the TV Device setup menu and adjust Input Delays to see if that helps. If this is an issue after TV Power On, then you might need to alter the Power On delay.



Thanks, Jim.










I've been fiddling around with that idea prior to seeing your post and it does make sense. Last I had the TV set to 5 seconds but I may need to bump it to 10 seconds. My receiver turns on first with TV being last of 4 components thus far. It seems that the receiver is not quick enough to send the HDMI signal to the TV. It's not a problem if I had the signal to TV prior to turning the TV off. In that case the TV signal will default to TV (the last setting). If I turn off the TV with HDMI signal that's where the problem lies. Though, you already know that so don't mind me thinking out in post.










If 10 seconds don't work out, my Plan B is having custom buttons for: TV = InputTV and Source; DVD = InputHDMI and Source. That way if the signal doesn't change automatically I can do so manually at the click of a button.










Right now I had Harmony learn several Onkyo receiver and Sony DVD commands that weren't available at default. This is turning to be quite the intelligent remote control.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14067227
> 
> 
> You might want to check the Power On delay setting for the TV. My Vizio had a default value of 9 seconds. I've reduced that to 5.5 and it still works fine.
> 
> 
> P.S. Anyone found a good icon for DisneyHD? I've checked squareeyes' site a few times and everything but HD is there.



jim,

i'm updating with a batch this weekend. i'll add disney hd to the lot. let me know if there're any others you'd like as well.

,r


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/14065745
> 
> 
> Just got my H1 a few days ago and have a few questions.....
> 
> 
> 1) When I start the activity "watch tv", the H1 takes a long time to complete the activity. I'm assuming it's because there is a lot of commands to complete, but it seems like everything is on and functioning, but it still takes sometime before I can start using other buttons. Is there anyway to speed it up, or cut the command time down/ get out of the activity?
> 
> 
> 2) If there is no activity in use, but I am using the device menu for use, is there anyway to switch to an activities menu without running the activity, so everything doesn't turn off?
> 
> 
> 3) Lastly, (this is me just being anal) is there a way to re-order the devices menu, so the devices I use most are on the first page? (similar to re-ordering the activities)
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and I am LOVING the H1



1) I think you got an answer on this. You can lower the default time delay to make the commands go a little bit faster.


2) I believe if you push the "Activities" button, it brings you back to the Activity menu. If what you're asking is can you use the remote in let's say "Watch TV" mode without actually "running" the "Watch TV" activity, then I'm not sure you can (nor am I sure why you'd want to). You can always use the Devices mode to control each device, and you can change the buttons and order of the buttons for each device. For example, even though I select my AVR device, I can change one of the "AVR" buttons to turn on my Satellite Radio for example.


3) Pretty sure as of now you cannot re-order the devices list. I know Logitech is aware of the request from users and (I think) is working on an update for this.


Glad you're loving your H1...It is a great device.


----------



## alioth

Could someone tell me if H1 can do this?


I have an old Panasonic sd DVD player and recently just bought a Panasonic BD30. The 2 are sitting very close to each other (there is no way I can put them far apart).


It turns out the 2 units would react to the same remote controller, whether the ones come with the DVD players or the one comes with my Onkyo 875 receiver. I had to set the remote code on BD30 to set 2. But then I can no longer use the macro feature on my Onkyo remote. Before the BD30, I could use the Onkyo remote for pretty much everything. Now I need to operate 2 remotes whenever I am watching from BD30. I am wondering if H1 can handle this situation with grace.


Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alioth* /forum/post/14068638
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if H1 can do this?
> 
> 
> I have an old Panasonic sd DVD player and recently just bought a Panasonic BD30. The 2 are sitting very close to each other (there is no way I can put them far apart).
> 
> 
> It turns out the 2 units would react to the same remote controller, whether the ones come with the DVD players or the one comes with my Onkyo 875 receiver. I had to set the remote code on BD30 to set 2. But then I can no longer use the macro feature on my Onkyo remote. Before the BD30, I could use the Onkyo remote for pretty much everything. Now I need to operate 2 remotes whenever I am watching from BD30. I am wondering if H1 can handle this situation with grace.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have a DishNetwork DVR that you can assign different remote addresses to in case you have more than one in the same room. When I set up the harmony, the software had me shoot several commands into it to verify which address it was using. So, I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Rumeck

Has anyone noticed when you leave an Activity (Watch DVD) the DVD player automatically stops the playback? Seems rather redundant since I press stop prior leaving the activity anyway. The result is the DVD movie/show resets to the beginning or back to the Menu. Would be nice if I could just leave the Watch DVD activity without the player doing anything.


I'm pretty sure I'll figure out the answer but if anyone has come across this issue with a solution you're welcome to share the info.


----------



## aaronwt

Just set it up so it leaves the device on when you leave the activity instead of turning it off.


----------



## Rumeck

When I leave the Watch DVD Activity the DVD player is still on. The player just adds another Stop (for playback) command which I don't want.


----------



## higuy

actually i think this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016741 

is a much more definitive thread for options to integrate use of a universal remote with a ps3.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14056949
> 
> 
> Original post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13833813


----------



## saintalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumeck* /forum/post/14071831
> 
> 
> When I leave the Watch DVD Activity the DVD player is still on. The player just adds another Stop (for playback) command which I don't want.



You can adjust it in Activity Settings > Change Options


Alan


----------



## Rumeck

*Thanks Alan and everyone else.* I've changed the command in Change Option. Awesome!










I noticed we don't have a Harmony Settings/Calibration thread. Is anyone up for having one?


----------



## jfail

squareeyes


Can you please add the logo for the NASA channel? Channel 283 on DirecTV. If it exists I could not find it under N on the website.


Thanks


John


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumeck* /forum/post/14073909
> 
> *Thanks Alan and everyone else.* I've changed the command in Change Option. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed we don't have a Harmony Settings/Calibration thread. Is anyone up for having one?



I agree. It would save time sifting through this now-immense thread.

,R


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumeck* /forum/post/14073909
> 
> *Thanks Alan and everyone else.* I've changed the command in Change Option. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed we don't have a Harmony Settings/Calibration thread. Is anyone up for having one?



No hassle. What is "Calibration" in the context of a Harmony Remote?


----------



## squareeyes

Disney HD ready to download.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14067227
> 
> 
> P.S. Anyone found a good icon for DisneyHD? I've checked squareeyes' site a few times and everything but HD is there.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfail* /forum/post/14081849
> 
> 
> squareeyes
> 
> 
> Can you please add the logo for the NASA channel? Channel 283 on DirecTV. If it exists I could not find it under N on the website.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John



NASA Channel made and added.


----------



## jfail

Fantastic!! Thanks Randy


----------



## SubArctic

Folks,


I recently purchased the Harmony One, and couldn't be happier. Love it! Love it! Love it!


I'm still playing around with fine tuning the set up, but I'm incredibly impressed. I haven't mastered the software interface yet, but the flexibility it provides is outstanding. It was a simple process to modify the power-off sequence for my Denon AVR to avoid a bug that was wreaking havoc with my HD Radio activity.


The user interface is great. Here's all you need to know: my wife figured out how to power up our entire system, find a program on our DVR, watch it, delete it, and power down the system without any trouble. AND I NEVER EVEN TAUGHT HER HOW TO USE IT!


[Cue the Alleluia Chorus]


I hadn't finished the set up yet, but she just decided to play around with it while I was work---and had no problems!


Looking forward to following this thread and learning more. Special thanks to squareyes and all the effort he's put into creating those icons. They look awesome!


----------



## geeman503

I'm having better luck identifying the Samsung A650 as a 71F and having the inputs selected directly (select Option 2, remote has separate input buttons) rather than the scroll method of the A650. I almost have it worked out. Timing of devices needs to be tweaked a bit


----------



## joe221

Hi Randy,


Req: Planet Green...
http://planetgreen.discovery.com/ 


Thanks,


----------



## Rumeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14082140
> 
> 
> No hassle. What is "Calibration" in the context of a Harmony Remote?



The relationship between input and output?










Maybe a Programming/Settings thread will do.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14083657
> 
> 
> Hi Randy,
> 
> 
> Req: Planet Green...
> http://planetgreen.discovery.com/
> 
> 
> Thanks,



...and added.

,R


----------



## brickyardz

I just picked up the Harmony One and love it. Just having one minor issue. When changing from watching TV to playing my Xbox 360,I always have to press the help button because the television never get set on the right input. Everything works fine. Does anyone know how I might fix this problem? I have to do this everytime I change from watching tv to playing the xbox.


----------



## Jim S

I've got an AV receiver that requires a 2 second duration key press to command the AM/FM change. As far as I've been able to tell there doesn't seem to be a way to program in a time duration for a key press. The One seems to choke on learning a long duration key press. Just pressing the button for 2 seconds doesn't seem to do the trick either. Is there a trick to programming in a key press duration or is this one for Logitech tech support?


----------



## OlderNDirt

Great thread a lots of good info. And thanks for the icons, squareeyes!


I am loving my H1, but have two problems I can't find information on. First, The time on the remote continually gets way off, currently showing the day as tomorrow and the time off by several hours. The only "fix" I have come up with is reloading the software and I hate having to do that virtually daily just to get the day/time right.


Second problem is that I can pick up the remote while in "watch tv" activity with all components on, and the screen is on the activity mode rendering all buttons inactive. I have not been able to come up with a way to get it back to the favorites or options screens for that activity other then re-selcting "watch tv" or powering off the system and restarting "watch tv", either of which results in everything being out of sync and going through the "help" system to get back to normal operation. This seems to happen from a couple times a day to every couple days.


Any help would be greatly appreciated or is this something that I need to contact Logitech support for? I am quickly losing my wife acceptance approval on this purchase which, as many of us know, can be long term ridicule.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14093350
> 
> 
> Great thread a lots of good info. And thanks for the icons, squareeyes!
> 
> 
> ...First, The time on the remote continually gets way off, currently showing the day as tomorrow and the time off by several hours. ...
> 
> 
> Second problem is that I can pick up the remote while in "watch tv" activity with all components on, and the screen is on the activity mode rendering all buttons inactive. I have not been able to come up with a way to get it back to the favorites or options screens for that activity other then re-selcting "watch tv" or powering off the system and restarting "watch tv", either of which results in everything being out of sync and going through the "help" system to get back to normal operation. This seems to happen from a couple times a day to every couple days.
> 
> 
> ...



I'd call Tech Support.


Just a thought. The symptoms seem to fit the remote losing power periodically. It can't hurt to open the case and look at the battery and the remote's battery contacts to see if all is well.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14093191
> 
> 
> I've got an AV receiver that requires a 2 second duration key press to command the AM/FM change. As far as I've been able to tell there doesn't seem to be a way to program in a time duration for a key press. The One seems to choke on learning a long duration key press. Just pressing the button for 2 seconds doesn't seem to do the trick either. Is there a trick to programming in a key press duration or is this one for Logitech tech support?



There is no way for a user to add a long button press like that. However, you should be able to call Logitech support and have them add it (many have done this for the different PS3 shutdown macros).


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14093350
> 
> 
> I am loving my H1, but have two problems I can't find information on. First, The time on the remote continually gets way off, currently showing the day as tomorrow and the time off by several hours. The only "fix" I have come up with is reloading the software and I hate having to do that virtually daily just to get the day/time right.



The clocks on many Harmony remotes have been flaky. You can call support and see if they will replace it, but chances are the new one won't work very well either. However, most of the time the clocks lose time and run slow, it seems very strange if you'rs is actually running fast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14093350
> 
> 
> Second problem is that I can pick up the remote while in "watch tv" activity with all components on, and the screen is on the activity mode rendering all buttons inactive. I have not been able to come up with a way to get it back to the favorites or options screens for that activity other then re-selcting "watch tv" or powering off the system and restarting "watch tv", either of which results in everything being out of sync and going through the "help" system to get back to normal operation. This seems to happen from a couple times a day to every couple days.



I'm not quite sure what you man it is in activity mode, do you mean the activity selection screen? If so there should be a button at the bottom of the touchscreen that says return to current activity. If not then it seems like you may accidently be hitting the power button, or the battery might have intermittant contact like someone else mentioned.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Follow-up on my original post. Please disregard the clock being wrong complaint. In respect for the old guy that brought that up, perhaps all would accept the simple explanation that the problem was simply due to operater error, a senior moment if you will, and leave it at that. It is embarrasing enough just to know myself where I "fubar"ed on that one.










Dawg, thanks for the suggestion. I checked the battery, removed and re-inserted, and will see if that fixed it. Otherwise, will give tech support a call.


Beerstalker: Yes, it "wakes up" in the activity selection screen and I have never seen a "return to activity" option, but based on my other recent fubar, will look closer next time this happens. IIRC, the only option at the bottom of the screen is to go into the setup options, like where the clock can be re-set....LOL! Darn, now I gave away the senior moment referenced in the first paragraph of this post.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14094391
> 
> 
> Follow-up on my original post. Please disregard the clock being wrong complaint. In respect for the old guy that brought that up, perhaps all would accept the simple explanation that the problem was simply due to operater error, a senior moment if you will, and leave it at that. It is embarrasing enough just to know myself where I "fubar"ed on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawg, thanks for the suggestion. I checked the battery, removed and re-inserted, and will see if that fixed it. Otherwise, will give tech support a call.



When you removed the battery, it resets the clock - to some time on Sunday if I recall correctly. This is why I was thinking that *possibly* the battery connection was being briefly disconnected, thus resettting the clock and also putting up the Activity Selection screen.


(I also am a "Senior." lol)


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brickyardz* /forum/post/14093137
> 
> 
> I just picked up the Harmony One and love it. Just having one minor issue. When changing from watching TV to playing my Xbox 360,I always have to press the help button because the television never get set on the right input. Everything works fine. Does anyone know how I might fix this problem? I have to do this everytime I change from watching tv to playing the xbox.



When you scroll the TV input list is the connection to Xbox highlighted before you switch inputs or is it grayed out? Sometimes there's a delay in-between commands, especially for TV's. You can try to set a delay for the TV to switch input after the Xbox has been turned on or simply add a custom buttom that toggles the on/off of the Xbox in your Game activity.


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14093350
> 
> 
> 
> Second problem is that I can pick up the remote while in "watch tv" activity with all components on, and the screen is on the activity mode rendering all buttons inactive. I have not been able to come up with a way to get it back to the favorites or options screens for that activity other then re-selcting "watch tv" or powering off the system and restarting "watch tv", either of which results in everything being out of sync and going through the "help" system to get back to normal operation. This seems to happen from a couple times a day to every couple days.



Maybe I am misunderstanding your issue, but if you press the "Activities" button while in an activity, it should switch between the "Activities" screen (i.e. Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc...) and the command buttons or favorites for the specific running activity. You shouldn't have to "re-start" the activity to get those buttons back.


----------



## Gmo0ve

Press the Activities button to toggle between current activity and the activity list.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Follow-up to the activity screen problem.


I just picked up the remote after it sat for about 15 minutes after being used to access the DirecTv guide and select a channel to change to. The remote showed the activity screen (watch tv, watch dvd, etc.) I pressed the activity hard button and the screen blipped a split second but remained on the activity selection screen. I tried the activity button several times, but the screen never changed.


This time I then pressed the help button which turned off the DirecTv dvr and the audio receiver, but left the tv on. It asked if that fixed the problem and I responded "no". It then turned off the tv resulting in now having everything shut down, so I responded yes when it asked if that "fixed the problem". I could then select "watch tv" to restart the whole system.


Normally the remote will toggle between activities and my favorites screens during normal operation and pressing the activities button, but not when it goes to the activity screen on its own. I think I will make that call to logitech now and will report what their response is. Thanks all for the responses.


----------



## Gmo0ve

I hope you get the answer you're looking for. Let us know what they say.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Well, did it again within a half hour. I could use touch screen commands for remote options and devices as well as the activities. The only hard buttons that even registered being pressed were the activity and help buttons I referenced above. No other hard buttons would do anything at all including the power off button. Obviously the remote has resorted to its initial start-up status like after having powered off everything.


I tried an experiment and took the remote to another room and hit the power down button to shut everything down. Returning to the theater room, all the equipment is on, but the remote thinks everything is off and will do nothing until restarted. While I can see how an accidental push of the power button while the remote is "hidden" from the equipment might cause this problem on the rare occasion, I am hard pressed to think it could be "accidently" done so frequently.


Gotta wait until tomorrow to call and will see how they handle this.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14098513
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Gotta wait until tomorrow to call and will see how they handle this.



At the risk of running this into the ground, every single symptom that you describe fits with *momentarily* disconnecting the battery. Is the time shown on the remote still being reset?


----------



## OlderNDirt

Just finished my call with tech support on the problem with my remote waking up to start-up mode. I have to comment how well the call went and that the rep even found a couple other minor improvements to make while we were working on my problem. I was very impressed.


To fix my problem, the rep had me download new firmware to the remote. After updating the remote, a couple other "issues" were addressed, but I think the firware update was supposed to take care of my problem. Unless the problem returns or this apparently did not fix the problem, I am considering the issue resolved. Thanks for all the help/suggestions and here's hoping this fixed it.


----------



## Gmo0ve

Sweet.


----------



## bcaslis7030




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumeck* /forum/post/14065644
> 
> 
> I read several discussions about Harmony One not changing to the correct input from one source to the other. Such with DVD the TV input should be HDMI while watching regular broadcast channels the input should be set to TV; or it doesn't change from input TV to HDMI when switching from broadcast to DVD. I seem to be having this issue.
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung A650. I can manually change it or use the Remote Assistant to fix the issue. I'll keep working on it to see if I can find a solution.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experience the input changing problem too? If so what did you do to resolve it?



I got a Harmony One last night for use with my Samsung 52A550 and had the same issue with the input not switching. After messing around in the fix problem steps (it would switch correctly from the TV device screen), I got to a screen for timing of power on (10000 ms default) and switching inputs (1000 ms default). I tried manually changing the inputs on the TV and noticed it seemed to take about 3 seconds to complete. So I changed the input changing time to 3000 ms. Only had a chance to test for a few minutes this morning but it seems to fix the problem so far.


----------



## Gmo0ve

Thanks, bcaslis7030. I'll let him know.


----------



## bcaslis7030

One update. I was still having problems with the TV sometimes not coming up with the right input. I timed the wakeup and changed the TV wakeup setting from 10000 ms to 13000 ms. After an hour of testing this seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## SDRANGER619

Wow this remote is beyond awesome. It arrived today and it was up and running in less than 15 minutes. Works great! Waiting for my IR to BT adapter to use it for my PS3.


----------



## distinct101

so annoying, i fixed the problem of the H1 not turning on my 360 when i press activity by adding 3 separate power on commands for the activity. Now its a hit or miss when I need to turn it off. I tried the same thing by adding power off commands, but it did not fix it. Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## Toonces T. Cat

Has anyone found a way to reorder the device buttons in the same manner you can reorder the activities buttons? I have nine devices and, of course only one of the most used is actually on the first page of devices. I asked Logitech and they did not have an answer.


Thanks in advance!


-Toonces


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/14107006
> 
> 
> so annoying, i fixed the problem of the H1 not turning on my 360 when i press activity by adding 3 separate power on commands for the activity. Now its a hit or miss when I need to turn it off. I tried the same thing by adding power off commands, but it did not fix it. Anyone else have a suggestion?



You might want to try teaching the H1 the "Toggle" power on/off infrared command from a Nyko Smart Remote for the Xbox 360. I think I paid about $15 for mine at a Game Stop to use as a DVD controller for the 360. I taught the 360 "Device" that code and it has worked perfectly ever since.


Here's the link for it and I see that now it's down to $10...









http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=42999 


I hope this helps you out!


-Toonces


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14107633
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a way to reorder the device buttons in the same manner you can reorder the activities buttons? I have nine devices and, of course only one of the most used is actually on the first page of devices. I asked Logitech and they did not have an answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> -Toonces




That would be great. I have a couple of device commands that I use that are buried right in the middle of multiple pages of commands.


If Logitech doesn't have an answer I'm not hopeful though.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/14107777
> 
> 
> That would be great. I have a couple of device commands that I use that are buried right in the middle of multiple pages of commands.
> 
> 
> If Logitech doesn't have an answer I'm not hopeful though.



You can use the "Customize Buttons" menu to move the individual commands quite easily for each device. I'm referring to changing the order in which the devices appear in the top level device menu.


-Toonces


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14107633
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a way to reorder the device buttons in the same manner you can reorder the activities buttons?
> 
> -Toonces



No, nor is there a need to. If you are set up correctly they are rarely used. Also, you can add them to Commands for an Activity.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/14107006
> 
> 
> so annoying, i fixed the problem of the H1 not turning on my 360 when i press activity by adding 3 separate power on commands for the activity. Now its a hit or miss when I need to turn it off. I tried the same thing by adding power off commands, but it did not fix it. Anyone else have a suggestion?



I went about it a different way. I found times I wanted to go back to TV or some other activity and didn't want to shut down the 360. (Such as I hired a driver in Forza and wanted him to keep driving














) So I made the 360 an always on device and set the up down rocker next to the menu key as my On Off keys. Always works, I have control. You can even press on during an activity and not disrupt the sequence.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14108599
> 
> 
> No, nor is there a need to. If you are set up correctly they are rarely used. Also, you can add them to Commands for an Activity.



Good grief!


Is there not a single forum where there isn't someone who knows and understands my "needs" better than I do?


Being presumptious is just another form of rude behavior...










-Toonces


----------



## Beerstalker

You cannot reorder the devices like you can activities because the order of them changes depending on what activity you are in. When you go into the devices screen the Harmony remote lists the devices that are used in your current activity first, and then lists the unused devices later.


----------



## Rattor

Anyone know if AT&T Uverse cable boxes can be controlled by the Harmony remote? Are they in the Logitech device database?


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14109495
> 
> 
> You cannot reorder the devices like you can activities because the order of them changes depending on what activity you are in. When you go into the devices screen the Harmony remote lists the devices that are used in your current activity first, and then lists the unused devices later.



Let me give you an example...One of my activities is "Make a Recording" which turns on the receiver, the TV, and the DVD Recorder. Now in conjunction with that activity, I will likely use one of three possible sources: the Set Top Box, the LD Player, or a VCR. I do not want all three of them turned on everytime I select the "Make a Recording" activity. So, for now none of them turn on and the "Device" that pops up under the current activity is the DVD-R...which is correct.


It's at this point that I want to go to the "Devices" button and have the STB, the LD Player, and the VCR comeup on the first screen of devices. That way I can power up the one I want, leaving the other two powered down, and proceed to set up the source and make my recording. Instead, all three devices pop up on screens other than the first. It all works just fine and it's not a big deal, I just would like to have those three devices locked to the first screen to speed the process up a bit..


-Toonces


----------



## one321

I finally bought the Harmony One. Amazon is currently selling it for $179.99 + free shipping which is the lowest price I have seen for it (not counting pricing mistakes).


Soon I'll be able to talk as an owner instead of lurching as a potential buyer.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14109673
> 
> 
> Let me give you an example...One of my activities is "Make a Recording" which turns on the receiver, the TV, and the DVD Recorder. Now in conjunction with that activity, I will likely use one of three possible sources: the Set Top Box, the LD Player, or a VCR. I do not want all three of them turned on everytime I select the "Make a Recording" activity. So, for now none of them turn on and the "Device" that pops up under the current activity is the DVD-R...which is correct.
> 
> 
> It's at this point that I want to go to the "Devices" button and have the STB, the LD Player, and the VCR comeup on the first screen of devices. That way I can power up the one I want, leaving the other two powered down, and proceed to set up the source and make my recording. Instead, all three devices pop up on screens other than the first. It all works just fine and it's not a big deal, I just would like to have those three devices locked to the first screen to speed the process up a bit..
> 
> 
> -Toonces



Why not just set up more Activities specific to the recording you want to do? Then the devices you need will be prime and you can even get the specific buttons you need programmed into the Activity and stay out of the Devices section. It's an Activity based remote, things just work better if you start from that thought. Either that or get a Device based Universal type remote??


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14109673
> 
> 
> Let me give you an example...One of my activities is "Make a Recording" which turns on the receiver, the TV, and the DVD Recorder. Now in conjunction with that activity, I will likely use one of three possible sources: the Set Top Box, the LD Player, or a VCR. I do not want all three of them turned on everytime I select the "Make a Recording" activity. So, for now none of them turn on and the "Device" that pops up under the current activity is the DVD-R...which is correct.
> 
> 
> It's at this point that I want to go to the "Devices" button and have the STB, the LD Player, and the VCR comeup on the first screen of devices. That way I can power up the one I want, leaving the other two powered down, and proceed to set up the source and make my recording. Instead, all three devices pop up on screens other than the first. It all works just fine and it's not a big deal, I just would like to have those three devices locked to the first screen to speed the process up a bit..
> 
> 
> -Toonces



Ok, I understand what you are doing. Yeah, that would be a problem. Since the devices you want to use aren't used in your activity they are going to show up later on in the list of devices.


What I would probably do is just come up with three activities, one for each input device. Like "Record From STB", "Record From LD", and "Record From VCR". Then you could either map your buttons to control everything. Also it would put your devices at the beginning of the device list so you could switch to them easier if you still need to go into device mode.


edit/ Oops looks like Joe 221 beat me to it


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14110371
> 
> 
> Why not just set up more Activities specific to the recording you want to do? Then the devices you need will be prime and you can even get the specific buttons you need programmed into the Activity and stay out of the Devices section. It's an Activity based remote, things just work better if you start from that thought. Either that or get a Device based Universal type remote??



Just great...Ask a question and get yet another person that understands my needs better than I do.


Thanks a bunch...










-Toonces


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14110411
> 
> 
> Ok, I understand what you are doing. Yeah, that would be a problem. Since the devices you want to use aren't used in your activity they are going to show up later on in the list of devices.
> 
> 
> What I would probably do is just come up with three activities, one for each input device. Like "Record From STB", "Record From LD", and "Record From VCR". Then you could either map your buttons to control everything. Also it would put your devices at the beginning of the device list so you could switch to them easier if you still need to go into device mode.
> 
> 
> edit/ Oops looks like Joe 221 beat me to it



First, thank you for the on-point, non-chiding reply. I really do appreciate it.


I had thought about that, but it's not that big of a deal to just page through the devices. I was simply inquiring if there was a way around it that someone here had found. Apparently, the answer is no and that's fine. I'll keep an eye out for updates from Logitech and maybe someday they'll add the capability.


I really do appreciate the thoughtful response.


Thanks again!


-Toonces


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14110435
> 
> 
> Just great...Ask a question and get yet another person that understands my needs better than I do.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Toonces



Actually he is quite correct. You need to study up on how to best use the remote.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14110491
> 
> 
> Actually he is quite correct. You need to study up on how to best use the remote.



No offense intended, but doesn't it seem possible to you that with a device having the flexibility and programming capability of this incredible remote, that there just might be more than only one "best use" for it?


-Toonces


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14110580
> 
> 
> No offense intended, but doesn't it seem possible to you that with a device having the flexibility and programming capability of this incredible remote, that there just might be more than only one "best use" for it?
> 
> 
> -Toonces



Yes, but what you want to do is not one of them. It is an Activity based remote. As previously mentioned commands can be added for an Activity if desired. Many people who have set it up correctly seldom, if ever, invoke the Device screens. Of course, nothing is stopping anyone from setting it up to use in a less efficient manner. Have at it or search the thread for better solutions to your question which has been discussed countless times before.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14110435
> 
> 
> Just great...Ask a question and get yet another person that understands my needs better than I do.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you get a lot of great help by taking shots at those that take the time to try to help you.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14109673
> 
> 
> Let me give you an example...One of my activities is "Make a Recording" which turns on the receiver, the TV, and the DVD Recorder. Now in conjunction with that activity, I will likely use one of three possible sources: the Set Top Box, the LD Player, or a VCR. I do not want all three of them turned on everytime I select the "Make a Recording" activity. So, for now none of them turn on and the "Device" that pops up under the current activity is the DVD-R...which is correct.
> 
> 
> It's at this point that I want to go to the "Devices" button and have the STB, the LD Player, and the VCR comeup on the first screen of devices. That way I can power up the one I want, leaving the other two powered down, and proceed to set up the source and make my recording. Instead, all three devices pop up on screens other than the first. It all works just fine and it's not a big deal, I just would like to have those three devices locked to the first screen to speed the process up a bit..
> 
> 
> -Toonces



I'm not sure if my setup is the same as yours but for Activities I too don't have all of the components listed that may be in use for that particular activity. I have not yet experimented to see if the Devices list themselves according to when they were created or if they are set to a specific order. So I created additional activities that either turn on, turn off or toggle on/off most used devices.


I know it's not the solution you're asking for and if I knew a work around I'd post it. My post may not be of any use but I share with you the thought that an option to reorder the devices would make things more convenient.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *one321* /forum/post/14109684
> 
> 
> I finally bought the Harmony One. Amazon is currently selling it for $179.99 + free shipping which is *the lowest price I have seen for it* (not counting pricing mistakes).



[cough]eBay[/cough]


----------



## one321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14111914
> 
> 
> [cough]eBay[/cough]



[vomit]eBay[/vomit]










Of course, that's a personal preference of mine. I still sell on eBay once in a while, but to me, it's lost its luster.


----------



## Carnell

Thank you Squareeyes!!!


----------



## phoenix1406

I got a harmony one and set up was nice and easy, but I have an issue.


I have my equipment setup so that everything runs through my receiver with one HDMI going to the TV into input 4. Whenever I change activities (watch DVD, watch TV, etc...) the remote always resets the TV back to input 4 unnecessarily - it doesnt need to mess with the inputs on the TV since the receiver handles all that switching. This is annoying because it takes extra time to switch activities.


So, how do I get the remote to leave the inputs on the TV alone?


TIA


----------



## todd1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix1406* /forum/post/14138822
> 
> 
> I got a harmony one and set up was nice and easy, but I have an issue.
> 
> 
> I have my equipment setup so that everything runs through my receiver with one HDMI going to the TV into input 4. Whenever I change activities (watch DVD, watch TV, etc...) the remote always resets the TV back to input 4 unnecessarily - it doesnt need to mess with the inputs on the TV since the receiver handles all that switching. This is annoying because it takes extra time to switch activities.
> 
> 
> So, how do I get the remote to leave the inputs on the TV alone?
> 
> 
> TIA



I would hope that in a future update Logitech would address this. Because more and more people are getting receivers with HDMI and won't have the need to switch inputs most of the time.


----------



## phoenix1406




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/14139356
> 
> 
> I would hope that in a future update Logitech would address this. Because more and more people are getting receivers with HDMI and won't have the need to switch inputs most of the time.



So I guess there is no fix then?


----------



## SDRANGER619

Looks like there isn't. I have all my stuff through my receiver into my TV's input too. Doesn't bother me much, I guess I've grown used to it.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix1406* /forum/post/14138822
> 
> 
> I got a harmony one and set up was nice and easy, but I have an issue.
> 
> 
> I have my equipment setup so that everything runs through my receiver with one HDMI going to the TV into input 4. Whenever I change activities (watch DVD, watch TV, etc...) the remote always resets the TV back to input 4 unnecessarily - it doesnt need to mess with the inputs on the TV since the receiver handles all that switching. This is annoying because it takes extra time to switch activities.
> 
> 
> So, how do I get the remote to leave the inputs on the TV alone?
> 
> 
> TIA



Go to "Adjust inputs" for the TV Device, select "Method 1", then edit the list of inputs so it only has the HDMI input in the list (or whatever input you use).


----------



## Gmo0ve

That's pretty clever, czzer.










I think I'm going to mess with the inputs. I only use TV and HDMI 1 right now.


----------



## SubArctic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix1406* /forum/post/14138822
> 
> 
> I got a harmony one and set up was nice and easy, but I have an issue.
> 
> 
> I have my equipment setup so that everything runs through my receiver with one HDMI going to the TV into input 4. Whenever I change activities (watch DVD, watch TV, etc...) the remote always resets the TV back to input 4 unnecessarily - it doesnt need to mess with the inputs on the TV since the receiver handles all that switching. This is annoying because it takes extra time to switch activities.
> 
> 
> So, how do I get the remote to leave the inputs on the TV alone?
> 
> 
> TIA



I have the same issue. I was corresponding with Harmony customer support (excellent, by the way) on a different topic, and I mentioned this as "oh by the way." I got an email back the next day saying that they had modified my remote's profile so it would "remember" that it was set to input 4 (or any other input) both between activities and when I power down/up. All I have to do, supposedly, I update my remote and I'll be good to go.


I've been out of town, so I haven't had the chance to mess with it yet, but it looks like they can solve this problem on a case by case basis if you ask.


----------



## Geronimo.USMC

I would love this remote and want it badly, but I just can't get past the lack of RF, and all this new talk about RF4CE has me on the fence. Especially the lack of RF. I would love to future proof. Any news on RF?


----------



## todd1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geronimo.USMC* /forum/post/14141010
> 
> 
> I would love this remote and want it badly, but I just can't get past the lack of RF, and all this new talk about RF4CE has me on the fence. Especially the lack of RF. I would love to future proof. Any news on RF?




What is the RF4CE?


----------



## cablesguy

is the charger compatible with 220-240volts?


TIA


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geronimo.USMC* /forum/post/14141010
> 
> 
> I would love this remote and want it badly, but I just can't get past the lack of RF, and all this new talk about RF4CE has me on the fence. Especially the lack of RF. I would love to future proof. Any news on RF?



why do you own that uses RF?


----------



## rushwj

quick question. when i use my activities buttons to turn my tv on and the receiver to the tv input, they respond quickly and appropriately, but then the remote acts as though it's sending further commands for another 20-30 seconds and won't allow me to do anything until it runs through all this (i cannot adjust the volume or change channels, which is very annoying, especially if my daughter is sleeping and the volume is turned way up from a previous movie or show, or vice-versa). any thoughts on how to make the remote responsive more quickly after the tv and receiver are turned on? by the way, i do not think this is a matter of the delay settings as the tv and receiver respond quickly. thanks in advance.


----------



## midnightman

Could someone help me with this newbie question?


I've never had a Harmony remote before, but am considering getting the Harmony One.


I would like to know if it can give access to all buttons on a complex remote control (like one of an AV receiver) or only gives access to common buttons. The Harmony One obviously seems to have less visible buttons.


Thank you!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/14146105
> 
> 
> Could someone help me with this newbie question?
> 
> 
> I've never had a Harmony remote before, but am considering getting the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if it can give access to all buttons on a complex remote control (like one of an AV receiver) or only gives access to common buttons. The Harmony One obviously seems to have less visible buttons.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Nope. That would be impossible/impractical on a universal remote. However, you can touch the "Device" button, then the device you're looking to control (in your case it would be an AV receiver), then browse through the screens for the button/command you're looking for. This is called "device mode". This mode is obviously too clunky to use for commonly used commands, but the mode exists so you can perform less frequently used functions, i.e. setting the clock on your VCR, etc. In this sense the Harmony can completely replace any and all IR remotes you have.


Commands that are frequently used can be mapped to the hard buttons on the remote so that when you're in the corresponding activity, the commands are literally at your fingertips.


In other words, you do not lose any functionality by upgrading to a Harmony. You simply have to change your way of thinking. That is in terms of "activities".


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rushwj* /forum/post/14145723
> 
> 
> quick question. when i use my activities buttons to turn my tv on and the receiver to the tv input, they respond quickly and appropriately, but then the remote acts as though it's sending further commands for another 20-30 seconds and won't allow me to do anything until it runs through all this (i cannot adjust the volume or change channels, which is very annoying, especially if my daughter is sleeping and the volume is turned way up from a previous movie or show, or vice-versa). any thoughts on how to make the remote responsive more quickly after the tv and receiver are turned on? by the way, i do not think this is a matter of the delay settings as the tv and receiver respond quickly. thanks in advance.



Most likely one of your devices has a very high Power On Delay. This is the delay after the power command is sent, before any other commands are sent. If this is set high, you can't control any of your other devices, until the timer has come to the end of the delay. I would suggest looking at your TV's power on delay first.


----------



## joe221

to add (for midnightman)... This is a case in point. When you get a Harmony remote you don't throw out your old remotes, you just give them a nice place (for me it's in the storage drawer under the center section of my couch) to rest. On the odd occasion I need to reconfigure my receiver I do resurrect the original remote from it's slumber, put in batteries, do the dirty work and send it back to rest. In general receiver remotes have far too many buttons to easily deal with on any universal (lower case u) remote and it's best to briefly use them as needed. You can assign the unusual but sometimes needed buttons to the LCD of the One.


----------



## FSUguy

Still customizing my H1 and loving it, but I have a few questions....


1) I have a Yamaha YDS-10 ipod dock coupled with a 30 GB ipod video and want to add it as an activity, but I can't find it or the ipod on the H1 list. All I need to be able to do is switch to the appropriate input and have the H1 sequence the "display" button from my original remote....any suggestions?


2) Any way to add more than 4 pages of favorite channels?


----------



## Paul_Malloy

Has anyone figured out a way to have the Harmony One send mouse commands to a browser on a Mac Mini? I have it setup in the normal way to control Front Row using the database mapping of the buttons. But it would be convenient to not have to use a second device (mouse) to view streaming content from web sites.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/14146105
> 
> 
> Could someone help me with this newbie question?
> 
> 
> I've never had a Harmony remote before, but am considering getting the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if it can give access to all buttons on a complex remote control (like one of an AV receiver) or only gives access to common buttons. The Harmony One obviously seems to have less visible buttons.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, you will have buttons for all of your original commands. It is a little bit kludgy to access through the Devices menu, but it all works fine. You're going to get a lot of, "It's an Activity based remote in here." Ignore it, as although that is true in one sense, it is also an excellent device based control as well if you're willing to scroll through a few pages in the device mode when you need it.


The device buttons are fully customizeable and you can even create multiple sequence commands within each device if you need it. It's a very short learning curve and, as crappy as many of them are, the Harmony One is actually superior to a couple of my OEM remotes.


-Toonces


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14148227
> 
> 
> You're going to get a lot of, "It's an Activity based remote in here." Ignore it



Ignore it at your peril. Unless you want to do things the hard way.


----------



## seniorpaul

nm...i figured it out


----------



## pjonkheer

Logitech told me over the phone last week that an RF model will be coming out soon. It will most definitely cost more but I am going to hold out as "pointing" my remote at equipment is so 90s! :0)


----------



## citico

In my home theater I use the 1000 because of the RF option. Equipment is in enclosed racks. No line of sight. I use the One upstairs and love the remote. If they come out with a RF One, the 1000 will be history.


----------



## Linda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul_Malloy* /forum/post/14148026
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to have the Harmony One send mouse commands to a browser on a Mac Mini? I have it setup in the normal way to control Front Row using the database mapping of the buttons. But it would be convenient to not have to use a second device (mouse) to view streaming content from web sites.



Take a look a a piece of software called Remote Buddy ( http://www.iospirit.com/index.php?mo...2cecd2a0be52b5 ). It will let you configure other applications to be controllable via remote, at least to some degree. They have a trial version that you can use for 30 days to evaluate if it will meet your needs.


----------



## tristan2

I too run only one HDMI connection to my TV from my AVR. I tried the suggestion below but each of my activities still has an action to set the TV's HDMI input. Anyone else have success with this?

Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/14140184
> 
> 
> Go to "Adjust inputs" for the TV Device, select "Method 1", then edit the list of inputs so it only has the HDMI input in the list (or whatever input you use).


----------



## SoundsGood

Hey guys, any way to set the order in which the Devices are displayed?


I know how to re-arrange the Activities, but can't find the same for Devices.


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/14157051
> 
> 
> Hey guys, any way to set the order in which the Devices are displayed?



This has been asked and answered numerous times, but the simple answer is no, not at this time.


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/14147638
> 
> 
> Still customizing my H1 and loving it, but I have a few questions....
> 
> 
> 1) I have a Yamaha YDS-10 ipod dock coupled with a 30 GB ipod video and want to add it as an activity, but I can't find it or the ipod on the H1 list. All I need to be able to do is switch to the appropriate input and have the H1 sequence the "display" button from my original remote....any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 2) Any way to add more than 4 pages of favorite channels?



1) I have the YDS-10 paired with a Yamaha 3800 and have set this up as an activity. I created an activity called "Listen to IPod" using my TV and AVR. I have the AVR set to the Aux/Dock input and the "Menu" hard key on the H1 mapped to the NetDisplay AVR command (I didn't program the H1 to "send" this command...not sure if it could, but I didn't find it necessary). The control of the YDS-10 is through the AVR, so no need to find the Ipod or YDS-10 in the H1 list. There are some issues with the way Yamaha sends their remote commands, so if the NetDisplay command doesn't work, just call customer support and they should be able to help you.


2) Someone a bunch of pages back had the great idea of creating different activities for different favorite channel types (e.g. Watch Sports, or Watch Movies, etc.). For each activity, you will have 4 pages of favorites. If you change the setup options so that everything remains ON when the activity is changed, and the settings between these "type" activites are the same, then you shouldn't even notice any switching during the transition from "Sports" to "Movies" or another type.


Someone might also have mentioned that Logitech is aware of this and may be providing an update at some point...but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Geronimo.USMC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd1010* /forum/post/14141200
> 
> 
> What is the RF4CE?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3&goto=newpost


----------



## Geronimo.USMC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14141382
> 
> 
> why do you own that uses RF?



My keyword is *future proofing*. Plus, I use the pc for music and there are RF Media Center Remotes. I would also love to control lamps using RF when I play games or Movies when I move into a larger place or buy a house. Hopefully soon. IMHO line of sight sucks.

Check this out if it interests you.
http://www.z-wave.com/modules/iaCM-ProReg-II/


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/14157350
> 
> 
> ...the simple answer is no, not at this time.



Bummer. But thanks!


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/14157051
> 
> 
> Hey guys, any way to set the order in which the Devices are displayed?
> 
> 
> I know how to re-arrange the Activities, but can't find the same for Devices.



The Harmony software doesn't allow you to change the order of devices because it is not a set order. When you start an activity the remote automatically sorts your devices and puts the ones being used on the first pages, and the unused devices on the later pages.


If you are going into device mode fairly often then chances are you may be better off setting up your activities better.


For example, I have a tower fan and a light switch that both respond to IR commands. I have programmed them into my Harmony remote and can control them perfectly with it. Rather than continually going into the device mode to control them, I have added them to all of my activities. I then map their commands to their own pages on my soft button screen. So I have one page that has all of my light controls, and another page that has my fan controls. To keep the Harmony from turning these devices on and off whenever I start or change activities I have just told the software that these devices do not have a power button. It worked so well in my living room I set it up the same way in my bedroom also.


----------



## FSUguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/14157425
> 
> 
> 1) I have the YDS-10 paired with a Yamaha 3800 and have set this up as an activity. I created an activity called "Listen to IPod" using my TV and AVR. I have the AVR set to the Aux/Dock input and the "Menu" hard key on the H1 mapped to the NetDisplay AVR command (I didn't program the H1 to "send" this command...not sure if it could, but I didn't find it necessary). The control of the YDS-10 is through the AVR, so no need to find the Ipod or YDS-10 in the H1 list. There are some issues with the way Yamaha sends their remote commands, so if the NetDisplay command doesn't work, just call customer support and they should be able to help you.
> 
> 
> 2) Someone a bunch of pages back had the great idea of creating different activities for different favorite channel types (e.g. Watch Sports, or Watch Movies, etc.). For each activity, you will have 4 pages of favorites. If you change the setup options so that everything remains ON when the activity is changed, and the settings between these "type" activites are the same, then you shouldn't even notice any switching during the transition from "Sports" to "Movies" or another type.
> 
> 
> Someone might also have mentioned that Logitech is aware of this and may be providing an update at some point...but don't quote me on that.




Awesome!!! Thanks for the help. I finally was able to map another activity using the Listen to Music fxn, then added the TV for display. The only problem I'm having is getting the ipod to display on the TV using the "NetDisplay" key like you said could happen. I tried putting it in as a command and also a hard button, but neither worked. Were you referring me to call H1 support or Yamaha's support?


Also, that's a good idea about making different watch TV activities...


Another pet peeve question....For reordering the soft buttons on different devices, is there any way to do it page by page, or drag and drop so I don't have to move each individually, or rename everyone?


Thanks for all the help


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/14162767
> 
> 
> The only problem I'm having is getting the ipod to display on the TV using the "NetDisplay" key like you said could happen. I tried putting it in as a command and also a hard button, but neither worked. Were you referring me to call H1 support or Yamaha's support?



H1 support. I had some problems with the Yammy menu buttons too. They said something like Yamaha keeps altering their codes or something like that. It took them a few tries but eventually got it to work. I would call them (H1 support) and give it a shot.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/14162767
> 
> 
> Another pet peeve question....For reordering the soft buttons on different devices, is there any way to do it page by page, or drag and drop so I don't have to move each individually, or rename everyone?



If I understand your question, when you go into the setup on the computer, and select customize buttons and pick the additional buttons tab (I'm not at my home computer so I can't remember the exact titles), there is a up arrow/down arrow set on the right side of each button location. You can re-order the soft buttons by clicking the arrows up or down. It separates them by page so you can see where they line up. For example, in all my activities where I may use Zone 2 or 3, I have a separate page just for those commands. There's no way (as far as I know) to drag and drop. You just have to move each one up or down individually, but it doesn't take long to do...


----------



## pvcleave

I just got my Harmony One remote. Really love it so far, can see I will be spending some time tweaking it. However, I am having huge problems with the software. It is very dificult to select items from the drop down. I end up needing to do it multiple times. Is this common?


----------



## pjb16

Man, my remote got to the post office today, but I wasn't home to sign for it. so now I have to wait until tomorrow to get it.


----------



## Gary J

Yes we were wondering about that.


----------



## mhatter

Ok so I recently got a harmony one. With the twc box (8300) it seems as though there is less responsiveness (more delay) when changing channels that with the twc remote. I set the only delay I could find to zero for the harmony one, and it still is not as responsice as the twc remote. Is this the best I will be able to do? Thanks.


----------



## Gary J

Add leading zeros to the TWC channels.


----------



## mhatter

Sorry...not sure I understand










Edit: Let me be more clear. I am talking about using the up down arrows in the guide mode on the cable box. Seems there is some lag with the harmony one vs the twc remote. I have set Inter-Key Delay, the Input Delay, and the Inter-Device Delay all to 0.


----------



## ratomlinson

I have the Harmony One and a Denon AVR-4308. The Denon is an XM-Ready receiver.


I have added the Denon as a device in the Harmony software and have successfully added 2 activities for "Liston to FM Radio" and "Digital Music". I am now trying to create an activity for listening to XM radio and can't seem to do it. Here's what I enter -


add activity

manually add activity

listen to music

listen to satellite


I then get a screen that says -


"None of your devices can change channels"


On the Harmony One I can go into the device and select the "InputXM" button so it seems like the Harmony knows that the Denon is an XM receiver. The Harmony configuration software seems to not allow it for the activity configuration.


What can i do to get around this?


- Rick


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratomlinson* /forum/post/14172033
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony One and a Denon AVR-4308. The Denon is an XM-Ready receiver.
> 
> 
> I have added the Denon as a device in the Harmony software and have successfully added 2 activities for "Liston to FM Radio" and "Digital Music". I am now trying to create an activity for listening to XM radio and can't seem to do it. Here's what I enter -
> 
> 
> add activity
> 
> manually add activity
> 
> listen to music
> 
> listen to satellite
> 
> 
> I then get a screen that says -
> 
> 
> "None of your devices can change channels"
> 
> 
> On the Harmony One I can go into the device and select the "InputXM" button so it seems like the Harmony knows that the Denon is an XM receiver. The Harmony configuration software seems to not allow it for the activity configuration.
> 
> 
> What can i do to get around this?
> 
> 
> - Rick



I don't have a Denon AVR, but I tried this same thing with a Sirius Home Tuner and Yamaha AVR. I think the H1 considers "Listen to Music/Listen to Satellite" as the music that is part of DirecTV or Dish Network systems. I configured my Sirius Home Tuner using the "Listen to Music/Listen to Radio" activity, and then just changed the name to be Listen to Sirius. Then the "change channels" selection is through the Sirius Tuner and the Volume is through the AVR (set to the correct input).


----------



## pvcleave

How do I leave a device on when I go away from it, but still turn it off when I hit the power to turn everything off?


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvcleave* /forum/post/14176371
> 
> 
> How do I leave a device on when I go away from it, but still turn it off when I hit the power to turn everything off?



There's probably a more elegant solution, but maybe you could have it "on" in every activity--or at least in the ones you want to leave it on for?


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvcleave* /forum/post/14176371
> 
> 
> How do I leave a device on when I go away from it, but still turn it off when I hit the power to turn everything off?



Under "Activity options" for the Activity you are switching TO, change "Turn off unused devices" to "Leave On"


----------



## midnightman

Thanks for all answers to my newbie question before.


I have one more question:


I've watched a demo from Logitech of the "Watch DVD" activity and they *conveniently* left out the part where you have to insert the DVD into the player.

I also found a post from Logitech forum saying like: put the DVD into the player, turn it off







then launch the "Watch DVD" activity.


Is this really what everybody does?


----------



## Gary J

I launch the Watch DVD activity then put the DVD into the player.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/14178604
> 
> 
> Thanks for all answers to my newbie question before.
> 
> 
> I have one more question:
> 
> 
> I've watched a demo from Logitech of the "Watch DVD" activity and they *conveniently* left out the part where you have to insert the DVD into the player.
> 
> I also found a post from Logitech forum saying like: put the DVD into the player, turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then launch the "Watch DVD" activity.
> 
> ...



Don't know what you mean by "*conveniently* left out"?










You can set it up any way you want. You could have the activity not turn on the DVD player at all. (Awaiting you to inset a DVD>) Or you could set the activity to turn on thre DVD player and automatically send the Play command. (Thus resuming or starting an already inserted DVD.)


I'm sure other possibilities could be suggested depending on the specific DVD Player. I don't think Logitech could possibly cover all possible "Watch DVD" scenarios in one demo. Of course anyone watching the demo would need to recognize that at some point in time a human had to put the DVD in the player. lol










I use my PS3 as a DVD/BD player. Currently I am unable to turn my PS3 On or Off with IR. This due to the fact that the normal method of controlling the PS3 is Blu-tooth. (Soon to change this On/Off deficiency.)


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/14178604
> 
> 
> I've watched a demo from Logitech of the "Watch DVD" activity and they *conveniently* left out the part where you have to insert the DVD into the player.
> 
> I also found a post from Logitech forum saying like: put the DVD into the player, turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then launch the "Watch DVD" activity.
> 
> 
> Is this really what everybody does?



Not sure what you mean. Here's what I do to watch a DVD/Blu-Ray. With all equipment turned off I push the watch Blu-Ray activity button. My system turns on, the tray ejects, I put in the DVD/BD and push the eject button (to load the disc) on my player then enjoy the movie.


My Blu-Ray player doesn't have arms or legs, so a human must insert the disc.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14178868
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean. Here's what I do to watch a DVD/Blu-Ray. With all equipment turned off I push the watch Blu-Ray activity button. My system turns on, the tray ejects, I put in the DVD/BD and push the eject button (to load the disc) on my player then enjoy the movie.
> 
> 
> My Blu-Ray player doesn't have arms or legs, so a human must insert the disc.



My H-One made me blueberry pancakes this morning.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14178945
> 
> 
> My H-One made me blueberry pancakes this morning.



So that's what you call your spouse?







Which one is better looking? The H-One is pretty sexy. LOL


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14178955
> 
> 
> So that's what you call your spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is better looking? The H-One is pretty sexy. LOL



Yeah, I really know how to push her buttons.


[sorry]


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14178868
> 
> 
> 
> My Blu-Ray player doesn't have arms or legs, so a human must insert the disc.



Having come from the HDDVD world, I feel your pain. My Toshiba A-35 can get up from the rack, walk over to me, open it's drawer take the the HDDVD (CD or regular DVD) from me, put it in, return to the rack and play it. One of the many UNDOCUMENTED and missunderstood advantages of the HDDVD spec.


----------



## midnightman

My point is that I expect to be able to create an activity to do the followings:


Turn on the DVD player

Turn on the TV

Switch TV input to DVD

Turn on the AV receiver

Switch AV receiver input to DVD
Eject DVD tray

Wait 15 sec _(for me to insert DVD disc)_

Close DVD tray

Play the DVD


Based on everyone's response, I guess the activity macro cannot do that??


----------



## Gary J

Should be able to do that. Are you saying pushing the play button yourself is a hardship?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14180459
> 
> 
> Should be able to do that. Are you saying pushing the play button yourself is a hardship?



+1


On my BD player once you push the open/close button it will automatically start playing the disc. So to watch a movie, I follow these *labor intensive* steps:


1) Push Watch Blu-Ray on H1

2) Wait for equipment to power up (TV, receiver, BD player, switch inputs, etc.) and tray to open.

3) Set disc into player tray

4) Push open/close button on player

5) Enjoy movie


Step 4 is too much to handle? Then just push the tray close..most players will accept that method too. Personally, I would NOT want the H1 to just wait 15 seconds then close the tray. What if you get interrupted? What if you can't decide what disc you want to play in 15 seconds? What if you don't keep the remote aimed at the equipment? Seems like many pitfalls for zero gain.


If you can't get up the energy to push the open/close button on your DVD player, then maybe you should reconsider watching a movie at all..it can be an exhausting experience.







Popping the popcorn, getting sodas or candy is even more work! OMG! No more movies for me!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14180674
> 
> 
> What if you don't keep the remote aimed at the equipment?



With the mounting pressure my nerves would be shot after 15 seconds.


----------



## pvcleave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/14177660
> 
> 
> Under "Activity options" for the Activity you are switching TO, change "Turn off unused devices" to "Leave On"



Iwas hoping there was a better way. It seem like it would be nice instead of going into every activity, being able to select devices you wanted to leave on, but still shut off at the end of the day.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14180459
> 
> 
> Should be able to do that. Are you saying pushing the play button yourself is a hardship?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14180674
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> On my BD player once you push the open/close button it will automatically start playing the disc. So to watch a movie, I follow these *labor intensive* steps:
> 
> 
> 1) Push Watch Blu-Ray on H1
> 
> 2) Wait for equipment to power up (TV, receiver, BD player, switch inputs, etc.) and tray to open.
> 
> 3) Set disc into player tray
> 
> 4) Push open/close button on player
> 
> 5) Enjoy movie
> 
> 
> Step 4 is too much to handle? Then just push the tray close..most players will accept that method too. Personally, I would NOT want the H1 to just wait 15 seconds then close the tray. What if you get interrupted? What if you can't decide what disc you want to play in 15 seconds? What if you don't keep the remote aimed at the equipment? Seems like many pitfalls for zero gain.
> 
> 
> If you can't get up the energy to push the open/close button on your DVD player, then maybe you should reconsider watching a movie at all..it can be an exhausting experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popping the popcorn, getting sodas or candy is even more work! OMG! No more movies for me!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14180846
> 
> 
> With the mounting pressure my nerves would be shot after 15 seconds.




You guys are BRUTAL!


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14180674
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get up the energy to push the open/close button on your DVD player, then maybe you should reconsider watching a movie at all..it can be an exhausting experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popping the popcorn, getting sodas or candy is even more work! OMG! No more movies for me!



To be honest, I enjoy hitting buttons that's why on my first post I asked if H1 gives me access to all buttons.


But I thought the whole point of using activity based remote like H1 was to be lazy, isn't that why you guys like it







?


Again, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/14180420
> 
> 
> My point is that I expect to be able to create an activity to do the followings:
> 
> 
> Turn on the DVD player
> 
> Turn on the TV
> 
> Switch TV input to DVD
> 
> Turn on the AV receiver
> 
> Switch AV receiver input to DVD
> Eject DVD traySTOP



This is all you really need unless you have an HDDVD like mine, see above. At this point YOU would close the drawer and it should play automagically. Now the question is does your player have an eject command? Many early Toshibas don't. Next is it a listed command on the Harmony db. If it isn't can you teach it from the original remote. If so all you have to do is add a command to your Play DVD activity with our without an appropriate delay setting and all should be well in the world.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13875681
> 
> 
> they're not on mine. hmmmm.




Yep, I've given up hope that they will ever arrive for my S2ST Tivo as Harmony seems to have only given certain TiVo boxes the thumbs icons.


----------



## osieke

Hi all,


I recently purchased a Harmony One remote control. Setup was rather easy. I'm using it to control my Panasonic TX-32LX70F television. I created activities to watch tv and dvd's...these work fine...the control turns on my tv, receiver and satellite receiver/dvd and switches the devices to the correct input.


When trying to control my tv individually, I noticed that I'm not able to switch it on or off, using the Harmony. On the original remote, I usually have to press the power button for a number of seconds before the tv switches on. I've read through this forum and some others as well. Apparently, this is a common issue with Panasonic televisions and I could ask Logitech support to add a power duration for my device.


I checked the settings in the Harmony software and noticed that this duration setting is already available for my tv. Duration for power on and off was set to 2000 ms. I increased this to 5000 (max setting), but this didn't resolve my issue. Strange thing is that when I use the activities, the remote is able to switch my television on and off...could it be that the remote uses different commands for the activity than for the individual control of the device?


I'd sure appreciate some help from you guys!


Cheers,

Joris


----------



## cherry ghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osieke* /forum/post/14182995
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Harmony One remote control. Setup was rather easy. I'm using it to control my Panasonic TX-32LX70F television. I created activities to watch tv and dvd's...these work fine...the control turns on my tv, receiver and satellite receiver/dvd and switches the devices to the correct input.
> 
> 
> When trying to control my tv individually, I noticed that I'm not able to switch it on or off, using the Harmony. On the original remote, I usually have to press the power button for a number of seconds before the tv switches on. I've read through this forum and some others as well. Apparently, this is a common issue with Panasonic televisions and I could ask Logitech support to add a power duration for my device.
> 
> 
> I checked the settings in the Harmony software and noticed that this duration setting is already available for my tv. Duration for power on and off was set to 2000 ms. I increased this to 5000 (max setting), but this didn't resolve my issue. Strange thing is that when I use the activities, the remote is able to switch my television on and off...could it be that the remote uses different commands for the activity than for the individual control of the device?
> 
> 
> I'd sure appreciate some help from you guys!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joris



It looks like your choices in device mode are "power on", "power off" and "power toggle"? Have you tried all three? If the TV is powering on properly in Activity mode, you shouldn't be having this problem.


Have you tried "more options"--->"adjust power settings"?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osieke* /forum/post/14182995
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I checked the settings in the Harmony software and noticed that this duration setting is already available for my tv. Duration for power on and off was set to 2000 ms. I increased this to 5000 (max setting), but this didn't resolve my issue. ...



Joris,


I'm likely confused, but is it possible that what you refer to as "duration" is actually "delay?"


----------



## monksy74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osieke* /forum/post/14182995
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Harmony One remote control. Setup was rather easy. I'm using it to control my Panasonic TX-32LX70F television. I created activities to watch tv and dvd's...these work fine...the control turns on my tv, receiver and satellite receiver/dvd and switches the devices to the correct input.
> 
> 
> When trying to control my tv individually, I noticed that I'm not able to switch it on or off, using the Harmony. On the original remote, I usually have to press the power button for a number of seconds before the tv switches on. I've read through this forum and some others as well. Apparently, this is a common issue with Panasonic televisions and I could ask Logitech support to add a power duration for my device.
> 
> 
> I checked the settings in the Harmony software and noticed that this duration setting is already available for my tv. Duration for power on and off was set to 2000 ms. I increased this to 5000 (max setting), but this didn't resolve my issue. Strange thing is that when I use the activities, the remote is able to switch my television on and off...could it be that the remote uses different commands for the activity than for the individual control of the device?
> 
> 
> I'd sure appreciate some help from you guys!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joris



Joris,


I'm making a large assumption here that your Panasonic LCD will have similar IR commands to the UK plasma 70 series which I own.


Powering on my plasma is the same - you need to hold the power toggle on the remote for about a second. The harmony remote only sends a short command so it doesn't power on.


There are discrete Power On and Power Off commands in the harmony database that work fine for my TV and someone has mentioned that they are in the DB for your model. Again the harmony only sends a short command but the TV reacts to these fine.


You mentioned that asking H1 support for a duration. This is a fix that other UK owners have mentioned in the past. The duration you need adding to the power toggle is the duration of the command being sent and only support can alter this. The power delay setting in the software is an amount of time after the power command has been sent before the TV has come on and is ready to receive more commands. I think you're altering this delay which is why it's not doing anything.


You could try learning the power toggle command in RAW mode as this will learn longer commands.


Also you mention that when you are watching TV only you aren't using an activity. It would be worth setting an activity up for this and only including the TV device in that activity. Ideally anything you do, you do via an activity.


Finally when you say the TV won't power on/off when in device mode, are you pressing the power button on the top left of the remote? If so then that may be the problem. The power button on a Harmony remote is specifcally to power off all devices used in the current activity. To power the TV on/off in device mode you would need to have the power toggle or the separate power on / off commands assigned to a soft button on the LCD screen and use that.


Hope some of this helps


Phil


----------



## osieke

Thanks to all for your suggestions!


The good news is that I managed to get it working somehow. The last thing I changed was the number of retries and I hope this may have done the trick. It was mentioned as a suggestion somewhere in the help pages as a solution for problems when a device isn't responding correctly to a command.


Some responses to your questions:


- cherry ghost: I do have all three options and tried all three of them, but non worked. I noticed the power indicator on the tv flickered a couple of times, but it didn't wake up. I did mess around quite a bit with the power settings. That's where I noticed an option to enter a "Power Duration". That was set to 2000 ms for both PowerOn and PowerOff. Changing this didn't seem to affect anything.


- SaltiDawg: I'm actually referring to Duration and not Delay...I went to some other screens where I could change delays, but as I gathered from a number of forums...that's not the place to be, so I left those values unchanged.


- Phil: I wasn't pressing the button at the top left of the remote. I did mess about trying to learn the command to the remote, but all to no avail. The software clearly mentions Power Duration and not delay...delay settings were located on another screen.


Main thing is that it's working now! I still need some time to get used to all of this, but I'm pretty happy with my purchase...The remote has a good look-and-feel to it and seems to be able to control all of my devices. Now it's just a matter of setting up the right activities for the stuff I usually do. Meanwhile, I'm also messing about with an MCE remote to control my HTPC (MediaPortal). Once that's set up, I will also replace this with the Harmony.


Thanks again for your help!


Cheers,

Joris


----------



## patsan

Is it common for these H1's to all of a sudden mess up?

Ours has been working perfectly for over a month since we first got it.


Last night, my husband pressed the info button to see what he was watching, and the screen turned to component 2. He couldn't get back to HDMI 1, which is how the TV is connected and set up to do.


He did wind up getting it back after a while, but is it common for something like this to happen?


----------



## pjb16

This thing is amazing, I have only got to use it sparingly since I got it on friday, but wow. It is way better then I thought it would be, and I even had high expectations. The graphics from the 1st pages link are sweet too. My g/f thinks I went over the top with this, but that's just because she can't get over the fact that there is a touch screen, lol.


It was so easy to set up too, I was very surprised. I read a bunch of reviews and how so many people had so much trouble setting the remote up, but I can't see how. It gives you a step by step guide.


This remote is just so awesome!


----------



## boobsmcgee

I just pulled the trigger on the Harmony One tonight. Hopefully I should have it by the end of the week. I will be using it with my Sony KDS60A3000, HK 254 AVR, SA 8300 HDDVR and possibly my PS3 through one of the available options. I can't wait to get it and get started. Its just too complicated when my wife has to call me so she and her friends can play rock band when I am not there. Hopefully this will make it all easy. Anyways I will probably be back to ask questions soon.


----------



## Briandl

For some reason I can't get my SA 8300 HDDVR to turn on as an activity.


I've tried having it set to turn on before, and after the tv


I've tried adjust the repeat I guess, from 2-5


I've also tried to adjust the other delay option from 3000 to 5000 MS


The power toggle button works fine, and using help fixes the problem, I assume it's a delay problem but I can't get it to turn on or off as an activity.


I also tried adding the power option under activities for the PVR since it was missing, I also tried searching the the PVR a couple of different ways when adding it.


I'm assuming it must be one of the settings on the page with something like four different delays, can anyone recommend delay times for each?


----------



## Jooce

Can you get this remote to do picture in picture, or like my Grand Wega has split screen?


I've been contemplating on it but dont want to lose my split picture.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jooce* /forum/post/14192045
> 
> 
> Can you get this remote to do picture in picture, or like my Grand Wega has split screen?
> 
> 
> I've been contemplating on it but dont want to lose my split picture.



How does your original remote handle PiP?


----------



## mcconh

When using the play DVD Activity on my Harmony One, my DVD Player tray ejects and then closes right away. Everything else works properly.

Any suggestions for correcting this.


Hugh


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcconh* /forum/post/14193823
> 
> 
> When using the play DVD Activity on my Harmony One, my DVD Player tray ejects and then closes right away. Everything else works properly.
> 
> Any suggestions for correcting this.
> 
> 
> Hugh



I would suggest you look into what command your DVD player device is using for the power on command.


You also probably want to look at the options settings for your watch a dvd activity. You probably have it set up to send the play command when the activity starts.


My guess is you are either using the open/close command to turn your DVD player on, or you have added it toward the end of your activity start sequence. This opens your disc tray. You then have it set up to send the play command which causes your disc tray to close.


----------



## m1fuller68

Anyone use this remote with the Pioneer Elite 94 receiver? I was trying to set my activties up but cannot find how to set up the HDMI 1,2,3,4...For instance if watching Dtv I have to choose Hdmi 4 but it dosent show up with Harmony. Thanks for the help


----------



## Karl Englebright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/14193978
> 
> 
> Anyone use this remote with the Pioneer Elite 94 receiver? I was trying to set my activties up but cannot find how to set up the HDMI 1,2,3,4...For instance if watching Dtv I have to choose Hdmi 4 but it dosent show up with Harmony. Thanks for the help



If it's anything like it's predecessor (the 84), you use the Receiver's labeled inputs (like DVD, DVR, tv etc) to which you assigned your equipment, instead of the physical HDMI number that the actual device is connected to.


For example I have my Dish Network receiver assigned to the "SAT" input on the Pioneer. In reality the Dish receiver is connected to the HDMI 1 connection and opt 1. On the Harmony One, I pick the "SAT" input, instead of HDMI 1. Hope that helps!


----------



## m1fuller68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karl Englebright* /forum/post/14195506
> 
> 
> If it's anything like it's predecessor (the 84), you use the Receiver's labeled inputs (like DVD, DVR, tv etc) to which you assigned your equipment, instead of the physical HDMI number that the actual device is connected to.
> 
> 
> For example I have my Dish Network receiver assigned to the "SAT" input on the Pioneer. In reality the Dish receiver is connected to the HDMI 1 connection and opt 1. On the Harmony One, I pick the "SAT" input, instead of HDMI 1. Hope that helps!




Yes it did...Thank you...One more issue...how do you get the "one" to operate a gaming console? I.e. Xbox or Wii...I would like the Harmony to turn on my projector, gaming console, receiver and go to the right input. Thanks


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/14196013
> 
> 
> Yes it did...Thank you...One more issue...how do you get the "one" to operate a gaming console? I.e. Xbox or Wii...I would like the Harmony to turn on my projector, gaming console, receiver and go to the right input. Thanks



Harmony One can't control the Wii since the Wii is bluetooth only, no IR or RF. For the Xbox, you would need the plug-in IR receptor, and if you meant Xbox360, then you would just have to locate the Xbox360 in the Gaming Console section of the Harmony setup software, since the Xbox360 has a built-in IR port, and is included in the setup software.


For the rest, you would just have to set up an Activity just like for any other Activity. Just point the setup software at the correct inputs, pick the correct devices, etc. When I set up my Harmony One, I included the Wii even though the remote can't control it. I did that so I could set up a "Play Wii" Activity.


----------



## xzebra

I am finally thinking of replacing my old Sony RM-AV2100 and was considering the Harmony One. First off I would like to ask the owners of the H1, what do you not like the most about it? Second, what do you love about it (other than squareeyes icons)?


I like the fact that the H1 has the touch screen which it appears to look pretty good, along with the several hard buttons. I do not like that it does not support z-Wave or other like feature. I was wondering if anyone has heard of a newer model coming out soon? Also, would you recommend a different remote, either by Logitech or other manufactures?


I would like to thank all that reply in trying to help me!


----------



## b_scott

i like the chunky buttons that are easily distinguishable by touch, i like the sensor that turns on the screen and backlight when you pick it up, i like the charging cradle, and i LOVE that it always works. my 670 seemed to have trouble with turning on/off certain things like my 360 - but the ONE always works.


----------



## pjb16

Pardon my ignorance, but is there anywhere we can get new remote themes besides the initial three?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/14200776
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but is there anywhere we can get new remote themes besides the initial three?



Nothing yet, the 880 eventually got a couple extra. They don't let "us" do themes. If they did, watch out! Randy would be all over that!


----------



## SDRANGER619

I love everything about the remote...one thing that annoys me in the least is the touch screen. Maybe i have fat fingers or rush in pushing the button. But the remote things i'm trying to press the side arrow buttons often. No big deal though.


----------



## Jim S

Has anyone managed to have the One learn a long duration button press (2 seconds in my case) using the raw learning method. This is what Logitech support suggested via email but I haven't been successful yet. It seems to learn the code but difficult to tell what the duration is other then it's probably too short based on the results. Just wondering if it's really possible.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Jim,


Call customer support, they can do it. They have access to doing things that isn't on the user software.


I have a Lutron IR light switch and it has a feature where you can press the switch in the off position and the longer you hold it down, the longer the delay is before the lights will turn off. They set up 3 "delay off" settings, long, medium, and short. Works great.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14202177
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to have the One learn a long duration button press (2 seconds in my case) using the raw learning method. This is what Logitech support suggested via email but I haven't been successful yet. It seems to learn the code but difficult to tell what the duration is other then it's probably too short based on the results. Just wondering if it's really possible.


----------



## elmoizme

Just got this remote in today. Setup and everything seems to work fine except one command. I have a Yamaha HTR-6160(RX-V663). When I click on the Surround Decoder button from the Device Screen, there is no response from the AVR. When pressed on the original remote, this would cycle through the different surrond modes.


I tried teaching the H1, and it seemed to learn and update OK, but the on screen button still has no effect on the AVR. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## joerod

I am thinking about getting ONE of these.







Has anyone set one up using a VP50 pro? I was searching and could not find any info. I am sure it would not be hard to do it. Would you be able to make the hard MENU button work without having to only have it available in the touchscreen area?


----------



## Gary J

My VP50 works fine and the menu button is the menu button.


----------



## joerod

Awesome Gary J.!







Do they have DVDO in their database anywhere or did you manually program it?


----------



## Gary J

In the database.


----------



## joerod

THX! I'm on it.


----------



## joerod

So I was close to getting the 1000 but after reading so many positive reveiws of the ONE I decided to go for it instead. I will have it here later today. I asked a question in the 1000 thread that nobody wants to answer. The channel ICONS, does the 1000 let you load them as well or is this just a ONE feature? Also, any 1000 to ONE users here? Just wondering what your take is on it... THX-


----------



## squareeyes

Yes, you can add favorite channel icons to the 1000. I created a template for them and MaxzUK has been taking requests at:
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=768084 

I have a 1000 and a One and much prefer the One. I find it's easier to operate (one hand vs. two) and more intuitive with its hard buttons.

,R



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14213302
> 
> 
> So I was close to getting the 1000 but after reading so many positive reveiws of the ONE I decided to go for it instead. I will have it here later today. I asked a question in the 1000 thread that nobody wants to answer. The channel ICONS, does the 1000 let you load them as well or is this just a ONE feature? Also, any 1000 to ONE users here? Just wondering what your take is on it... THX-


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14201134
> 
> 
> Nothing yet, the 880 eventually got a couple extra. They don't let "us" do themes. If they did, watch out! Randy would be all over that!



That would be great.


----------



## joerod

Thanks Randy!







I will also make a donation later today after I get done setting up my ONE...








I am sure I will be happy with the ONE. I just always wonder what if...


----------



## bykes

Anyone think the One is worth upgrading to from an 880? Besides the egonomics is there any upgrades in the functionality of the remote? Were there any upgardes to the software?


Thanks.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bykes* /forum/post/14216513
> 
> 
> Anyone think the One is worth upgrading to from an 880? Besides the ergonomics is there any upgrades in the functionality of the remote? Were there any upgrades to the software?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The controlling software is virtually identical. It just accounts for the physical differences, like 24 favorites instead of 16 per activity. It's really a personal choice. I have both and like the One better. The 880 has merit but has been more trouble prone. The One on the other hand is only a few months old, so we don't really know what will happen down the road. It overall seems more stable. It ALWAYS charges in the cradle.


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix1406* /forum/post/14138822
> 
> 
> I got a harmony one and set up was nice and easy, but I have an issue.
> 
> 
> I have my equipment setup so that everything runs through my receiver with one HDMI going to the TV into input 4. Whenever I change activities (watch DVD, watch TV, etc...) the remote always resets the TV back to input 4 unnecessarily - it doesnt need to mess with the inputs on the TV since the receiver handles all that switching. This is annoying because it takes extra time to switch activities.
> 
> 
> So, how do I get the remote to leave the inputs on the TV alone?
> 
> 
> TIA



I may have accidentally discovered how to avoid having the TV always selecting the input connection.

I needed to add a new activity this morning and ended up selecting a utility. When I added the TV for this type of activity it gives me the option to select "I don't need to set the input on my Pioneer TV". Then when I finished I noticed in the command list it no longer has a command to set the TV to input 4.


What I did then was I recreated all my activities that involve the TV in this fashion to eliminate the input 4 command.


Specifically, the process I went through to create this type of activity was:

1. select "add activity"

2. select "no, manually add activity"

3. select "utility"

4. select "generic activity"

5. click next and then add and configure your devices as you normally would.

6. when you are finished adding devices you will be asked the channel you TV needs to be on and you will be able to select "I don't need to set the input".


I need to add a big WARNING. When creating a utility type activity none of the hard and soft button configurations are set. They all have to be redone and since it's a generic activity none of them are preset. And it doesn't appear that this type of activity will allow the addition of the channel selection screen. This will be a deal breaker for most people (I personally never use it).


----------



## smeat2000

I have to reformat my PC. Is there anyway to save the settings on my remote without having to re-program?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeat2000* /forum/post/14222133
> 
> 
> I have to reformat my PC. Is there anyway to save the settings on my remote without having to re-program?



Your data is kept on Logitech's server, not locally. All you have to do is re-install the driver for the remote communication. You don't even have to install the rest of the software as you can use the online wizard and log-on. Your data will still be there.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tristan2* /forum/post/14220181
> 
> 
> I may have accidentally discovered how to avoid having the TV always selecting the input connection.
> 
> I needed to add a new activity this morning and ended up selecting a utility. When I added the TV for this type of activity it gives me the option to select "I don't need to set the input on my Pioneer TV". Then when I finished I noticed in the command list it no longer has a command to set the TV to input 4.
> 
> 
> What I did then was I recreated all my activities that involve the TV in this fashion to eliminate the input 4 command.
> 
> 
> Specifically, the process I went through to create this type of activity was:
> 
> 1. select "add activity"
> 
> 2. select "no, manually add activity"
> 
> 3. select "utility"
> 
> 4. select "generic activity"
> 
> 5. click next and then add and configure your devices as you normally would.
> 
> 6. when you are finished adding devices you will be asked the channel you TV needs to be on and you will be able to select "I don't need to set the input".
> 
> 
> I need to add a big WARNING. When creating a utility type activity none of the hard and soft button configurations are set. They all have to be redone and since it's a generic activity none of them are preset. *And it doesn't appear that this type of activity will allow the addition of the channel selection screen*. This will be a deal breaker for most people (I personally never use it).



If you're referring to the ability to set Favorite Channels, as available in default Watch TV activity, then there doesn't seem to be that option. Ah well.


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14222470
> 
> 
> If you're referring to the ability to set Favorite Channels, as available in default Watch TV activity, then there doesn't seem to be that option. Ah well.



Nope, no way to do it. But what I may do (even though I dont' use the fav channels my wife may want them) is use the regular watch tv activity (which will set the tv input) and change my other five activities that involve the TV.


----------



## Gmo0ve

I've made a few adjustments too. These are my activities:


On/Off Cable Box (no power on or off so power toggle was only option)

Turn On Components

Turn Off Components


Watch TV

Watch DVD


Each activity has custom buttons that switches inputs (tv, hdmi, etc...) as the first button along with an individual on/off button. It's not perfect but I have exceptionally high standards for a universal remote.


----------



## Gary J

You have turn on/off as Activities?


----------



## Gmo0ve

Hehe, yeah. I haven't been using them as much since I actually stand up and turn the components on/off manually...It's just a habit.


I have the on/off activities and custom on/off buttons just in case any of the commands don't do what it's supposed to do. I like to have a Plan B and C for A.


----------



## uni_panther

Ok guys, I have looked around a bit but this is a huge thread so I need some help answering a question. I have never had one of these remots before but I'm looking at getting this. Come this fall I will be getting my "dream tv" and getting my 55 inch Sony XBR8. I will be adding a new AVR and running a 7.1 setup but I need a little help in the way I set this up and this is sort of where my question comes from in regards to this remote.


Ok I know a lot of people that run everything into their AVR and then to the tv. Basically I am looking at having a PS3, a digital cable box, and a stand alone DVD player all hooked up. Now what I really want is to have separate setting for Blu-ray movies, regular DVD, and also for cable viewing. I know the tv's inputs can all be programmed for different settings however my problem is if I run everything into the AVR via HDMI, and then a single HDMI out from the AVR to the tv it will go into one input.


Now with this remote it will controll all my equipment but since everything goes to the same tv input is there anyway that this remote would hold my tv setting for different modes? ala Blu-ray, standard DVD, regular cable, or does it only hold the programming for the inputs switching and powering on and off of equipment.


I hope that makes sense to people and I know a lot of people talk about having all of their equipment running into an AVR and using this remote. Since most AVR's only have a single HDMI output I'm wondering if this remote is their solution or if there is something I am not understanding.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14222784
> 
> 
> I have the on/off activities and custom on/off buttons just in case any of the commands don't do what it's supposed to do. I like to have a Plan B and C for A.



Well Plan A should be the Help button which does exactly that. For someome with "exceptionally high standards for a universal remote" you are using it ineffectively.


----------



## Gmo0ve

Actually the on/off activities work out nicely. Watch TV and Watch DVD are set to leave the devices on. By selecting these activities I get a quicker response since it eliminates redundant commands. As a result, I don't have to point the remote long, in fact just as quick as I press the activity button.


Just for the record, so far I haven't the need to use the Help button with this approach.


----------



## Gary J

It does not eliminate redundant commands because the remote knows the state of devices at all times. All you have done is taken up valuable display screen real estate, cause extra time to get an activity going and cause extra button presses.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14222784
> 
> 
> Hehe, yeah. I haven't been using them as much since I actually stand up and turn the components on/off manually...It's just a habit.
> 
> 
> I have the on/off activities and custom on/off buttons just in case any of the commands don't do what it's supposed to do. I like to have a Plan B and C for A.



So if you "Watch DVD" and say the TV does not turn On, instead of "Help" you select "On" and that turns on the TV.


Of course, now that you are in the "On" activity instead of the "Watch DVD" activity how does the Harmony know whether the Pause button or the Fast Forward buttons have any function? (No Function in "Watch TV" and fully functional in "Watch DVD?")










Listen to Gary J.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uni_panther* /forum/post/14223940
> 
> 
> ...is there anyway that this remote would hold my tv setting for different modes? ala Blu-ray, standard DVD, regular cable, or does it only hold the programming for the inputs switching and powering on and off of equipment...



For each activity (Watch Blu-ray, Watch DVD, Watch Cable, etc.), you'll be able to customize the actions so that the TV cycles to the mode you want for that activity despite it being on the same input. It's quite simple to do.


You _do_ know that with the PS3 being Bluetooth and the Harmony being IR only, you'll need an add-on device to control the PS3, don't you? There is plenty of data out there about this. I, personally, recommend the IR2BT ( see this post for details ).


----------



## tristan2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uni_panther* /forum/post/14223940
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I have looked around a bit but this is a huge thread so I need some help answering a question. I have never had one of these remots before but I'm looking at getting this. Come this fall I will be getting my "dream tv" and getting my 55 inch Sony XBR8. I will be adding a new AVR and running a 7.1 setup but I need a little help in the way I set this up and this is sort of where my question comes from in regards to this remote.
> 
> 
> Ok I know a lot of people that run everything into their AVR and then to the tv. Basically I am looking at having a PS3, a digital cable box, and a stand alone DVD player all hooked up. Now what I really want is to have separate setting for Blu-ray movies, regular DVD, and also for cable viewing. I know the tv's inputs can all be programmed for different settings however my problem is if I run everything into the AVR via HDMI, and then a single HDMI out from the AVR to the tv it will go into one input.
> 
> 
> Now with this remote it will controll all my equipment but since everything goes to the same tv input is there anyway that this remote would hold my tv setting for different modes? ala Blu-ray, standard DVD, regular cable, or does it only hold the programming for the inputs switching and powering on and off of equipment.
> 
> 
> I hope that makes sense to people and I know a lot of people talk about having all of their equipment running into an AVR and using this remote. Since most AVR's only have a single HDMI output I'm wondering if this remote is their solution or if there is something I am not understanding.



I have all of my equipment switched at the AVR with only one HDMI cable to the TV. I have different "AV Select" and "aspect" settings that I want on my TV for different sources. My TV does not have discrete codes/keys for these settings. That means I have to either send a command multiple times to cycle through the choices and then a select command at the appropriate time or I have to send a series of commands to run through a menu selection process on the TV. I have tried and tried to make either of these approaches work reliably and have finally given up.


So if you don't have discrete commands for the TV settings you want for the different sources then it may be somewhat difficult. I even called tech support and their suggestions didn't do the trick. I'm sure someone with an H1 has been able to make this work. If so maybe they can share their approach with us.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14224279
> 
> 
> It does not eliminate redundant commands because the remote knows the state of devices at all times. All you have done is taken up valuable display screen real estate, cause extra time to get an activity going and cause extra button presses.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14224332
> 
> 
> So if you "Watch DVD" and say the TV does not turn On, instead of "Help" you select "On" and that turns on the TV.
> 
> 
> Of course, now that you are in the "On" activity instead of the "Watch DVD" activity how does the Harmony know whether the Pause button or the Fast Forward buttons have any function? (No Function in "Watch TV" and fully functional in "Watch DVD?")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Gary J.



So quick to jump. I use the Help button if required but with my current config I haven't run across that issue as I did in the past when I used the conventional programming methods. Secondly, the components are always on when they're supposed to be. When I'm done using them I simply have an all-component off activity.


To answer your question SaltiDawg, the buttons are customized to know exactly what and when to execute a command for each device and activity even in the worst case scenerio, they're out of sync. That wouldn't be possible in the conventional setup. As for taking up valuable screen real estate that may be in your case, Gary, but not mine. I've also timed the response and my commands are executing faster than a standard config.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14224541
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> To answer your question SaltiDawg, the buttons are customized to know exactly what and when to execute a command for each device and activity even in the worst case scenerio, they're out of sync. That wouldn't be possible in the conventional setup. ...



Nonsense. If you are in "On" Activity the Menu button, for example, has an assigned function. That function might be to call up the Menu for the TV *or* it might be to call up the Menu for the DVD. It can't be both, nor would you want it to be.


So depending if you were doing "Watch DVD" versus "Watch TV" and had to go to new Activity "ON" there is no way for the Harmony to assign the Menu button correctly in the new Activity "ON."


You've taken a device that is designed to assign actions to specific keys *depending on what activity is in progress* and crippled it.


Bye


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14224793
> 
> 
> Nonesense. If you are in "On" Activity the Menu button, for example, has an assigned function. That function might be to call up the Menu for the TV *or* it might be to call up the Menu for the DVD. It can't be both, nor would you want it to be.
> 
> 
> So depending if you were doing "Watch DVD" versus "Watch TV" and had to go to new Activity "ON" there is no way for the Harmony to assign the Menu button correctly in the new Activity "ON."
> 
> 
> You've taken a device that is designed to assign actions to specific keys *depending on what activity is in progress* and crippled it.
> 
> 
> Bye



You hit the activity button again and it will bring you back to the current activity.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14224824
> 
> 
> You hit the activity button again and it will bring you back to the current activity.



Why not simply hit Help to start with? Or getting the remote set up properly in the first place so that IR commands being missed is not a common occurrence?










PS Hitting the Activity Button will *not* take you from the current Activity - say "On" - back to a prior activity - say "Watch TV." lol


----------



## kathode

Got an issue with my One that I was hoping someone could help me out with.


Basically, it skips my receiver probably 70% of the time. Generally most activities require me to punch them in two or three times before the receiver "catches". I'm thinking this could be remedied by altering the repeat or delay settings, but I'm not sure which ones I should try or in which direction, so I thought I'd ask for advice. I'm pretty sure everything is set up for defaults right now. If it matters, it's an Onkyo TX-SR304.


Thank you in advance for any assistance!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14224793
> 
> 
> You've taken a device that is designed to assign actions to specific keys *depending on what activity is in progress* and crippled it.
> 
> 
> Bye



And that's just the Menu button. But if someone wants to take the extra time to make the buttons right, have to use more button presses than necessary, have all functions take more time than they should, have one Activity left on the first page of the screen, and pay $179 or whatever for that inefficiency - have at it!


----------



## Gmo0ve

It's easy enough to knock something without actually knowing the benefits. I bought the Harmony One to have an all-in-one control for my components. It does that just fine. I like the convenience of it and if I have to click an extra button so be it. How hard is that?


My second page has 2 activities listed and I'm not finished. I just sort the activities, devices and buttons into the order makes most sense to me for what I do. I don't mind taking the time to get it just right. For my purpose, I'm getting the most out of the Harmony One.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kathode* /forum/post/14225446
> 
> 
> Got an issue with my One that I was hoping someone could help me out with.
> 
> 
> Basically, it skips my receiver probably 70% of the time. *Generally most activities require me to punch them in two or three times before the receiver "catches".* I'm thinking this could be remedied by altering the repeat or delay settings, but I'm not sure which ones I should try or in which direction, so I thought I'd ask for advice. I'm pretty sure everything is set up for defaults right now. If it matters, it's an Onkyo TX-SR304.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance!



Can you be more specific with regarding the above?


----------



## uni_panther




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14224382
> 
> 
> For each activity (Watch Blu-ray, Watch DVD, Watch Cable, etc.), you'll be able to customize the actions so that the TV cycles to the mode you want for that activity despite it being on the same input. It's quite simple to do.
> 
> 
> You _do_ know that with the PS3 being Bluetooth and the Harmony being RF only, you'll need an add-on device to control the PS3, don't you? There is plenty of data out there about this. I, personally, recommend the IR2BT ( see this post for details ).



Yes I knew about the Harmony being RF only. I'm not worried about that. As long as the tv gets switched to the right input I could care less about it controlling the PS3. Everything is controlled from the wireless controller and even if the PS3 was powered on by the Harmony I would still have to push PS button on the controller to turn it on and sync it. It is really a non issue.


As for the different settings, I'm just going to run each piece to a different tv input. I only truly need HDMI for my PS3 to take advantage of lossless audio. For the standard DVD player and the cable box I will just run optical cable to the AVR and the video feeds directly to the tv. With this remote it really won't matter because once it is programmed everything will sync up anyhow and then I will have all my settings already programmed per the tv settings for each input to optimize video settings. Can't wait to get this remote and my new setup.


----------



## joe221

For the record and to correct the above couple of posts. The One is IR (Infra Red) not RF. The 890 and 1000 are RF.


----------



## Craigb21

I have a question, is there a way to set my remote to do the following. I have a Yamaha v663 avr and I like to watch TV and movies with the sci-fi audio setting but like to play my 360 on the action game audio setting. Is there a way to set this automatically or do I need to do this everytime.


Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craigb21* /forum/post/14227805
> 
> 
> I have a question, is there a way to set my remote to do the following. I have a Yamaha v663 avr and I like to watch TV and movies with the sci-fi audio setting but like to play my 360 on the action game audio setting. Is there a way to set this automatically or do I need to do this everytime.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you can get to these sound schemes with a click or two of your original remote. Go to the settings of each activity and review them, then say it's OK BUT I want to add some commands. Then add the keys that would change to the sound scheme you want. Hopefully there is a discrete sound scheme key in the db if not it could be hit and miss.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uni_panther* /forum/post/14227308
> 
> 
> ...even if the PS3 was powered on by the Harmony I would still have to push PS button on the controller to turn it on and sync it...



That's assuming you want to use the controller. (By your comments, it sounds as if you _do_.) Others, like myself, do not use the controller because we don't use the PS3 for gaming. I've never played a game on my PS3---it is solely used as a BD player and media center. I was going to give my controller away, but I discovered I need it for software updates







.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uni_panther* /forum/post/14227308
> 
> 
> ...As for the different settings, I'm just going to run each piece to a different tv input. I only truly need HDMI for my PS3 to take advantage of lossless audio. For the standard DVD player and the cable box I will just run optical cable to the AVR and the video feeds directly to the tv...



Either way you want to do it will work fine as you know.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14229201
> 
> 
> ...I was going to give my controller away, but I discovered I need it for software updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ...



I control my PS3 with an IR dongle. I do *not* need the PS3 controller for software updates.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14227673
> 
> 
> For the record and to correct the above couple of posts. The One is IR (Infra Red) not RF. The 890 and 1000 are RF.



Doh! I knew that. Just a typo. I corrected my original post. Thanks.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uni_panther* /forum/post/14227308
> 
> 
> Yes I knew about the Harmony being RF only. I'm not worried about that. As long as the tv gets switched to the right input I could care less about it controlling the PS3. Everything is controlled from the wireless controller and even if the PS3 was powered on by the Harmony I would still have to push PS button on the controller to turn it on and sync it. It is really a non issue.
> 
> ...



Actually, the Harmony is IR and the PS3 is RF (BT.)










I assume that you are aware that there are add-ons available that allow for remotely turning the PS3 On and Of using a Harmony IR Control signal. Many of us want to be able to control the pause, search, menu navigation, and play functions using our Harmony while watching a DVD/BD. (Some do not care about the On/Off functions.)


I just don't want *two* or more remotes in play while watching a movie. After all, that's the reason for buying a Universal Remote.


YMMV.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14229201
> 
> 
> Others, like myself, do not use the controller because we don't use the PS3 for gaming. I've never played a game on my PS3---it is solely used as a BD player and media center.



Not very "green" I'm sad to say. You do know the PS/3 uses a whole bunch more (I think 3-4 times as much but not certain) to play a movie as a typical stand alone BD player? It "may" be an above average BD player but it's a beast if your intent is not gaming. You will see it on your energy bill. Certainly don't let it idle!


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14229552
> 
> 
> Not very "green" I'm sad to say. You do know the PS/3 uses a whole bunch more (I think 3-4 times as much but not certain) to play a movie as a typical stand alone BD player? ...



Joe,


This is a little misleading. The PS3 is at the newest (2.0) BD player standard. The others are not. (Generally, current BD players are not even 1.1 compliant, which would require a 250 Meg HD and other features.)


In the future as new BD players come out meeting the current 2.0 Standard, they too will have www connectivity and a hard drive just as the PS3 *currently* has. To compare electrical demand of a 1.0 capable player with that of a fully compliant and feature ready PS3 at the 2.0 Standard is to compare apples to oranges.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14229686
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> This is a little misleading. The PS3 is at the newest (2.0) BD player standard. The others are not. (Generally, current BD players are not even 1.1 compliant, which would require a 250 Meg HD and other features.)
> 
> 
> In the future as new BD players come out meeting the current 2.0 Standard, they too will have www connectivity and a hard drive just as the PS3 *currently* has. To compare electrical demand of a 1.0 capable player with that of a fully compliant and feature ready PS3 at the 2.0 Standard is to compare apples to oranges.



I'll say that's misleading! The PS3 40Gb maxes out at 260W while the PS3 80Gb is rated at 380W. That is the "MAX" power consumption and it's pretty safe to say that neither unit would ever get anywhere nears those number playing a BD. Almost all of that power is needed to run the video processor (GPU) while doing real-time rendering of a video game. I'd bet good money that neither of them ever tops 100W when being used as a set-top BD player.


The same is true for the Xbox 360. Rated at 160W it only gets near that when running something like Gears of War, GTA 4, or Call of Duty 4. The drive is spinning at four times DVD play speed...continuously...and the system is also accessing the HD all the time you're playing.


SaltiDawg is correct except I'd say it's more like anvils to oranges...










-Toonces


----------



## joe221

Almost easy enough. Does anyone among us with a PS/3 also have a Kill-A-Watt?? This would certainly be an interesting experiment, albeit a little OT.
















Oh well. Back to the One...


----------



## avnutters

I was going crazy trying to figure out why I couldn't resume DVDs from the point where I stopped them before turning my player off. I got my Harmony One around the same time as I got a Panasonic BD30, and I thought the problem was in the BD30. Finally, I posted on the BD30 thread and was pointed in the direction of this "feature." Basically, I was hitting stop once, then when I turned the unit off with the Harmony, it would send another stop (that cleared the memory of where the stop took place) and then the power off command.


I guess I can see the advantage of using this to eliminate one button push when shutting down, but I don't think that it is a good idea for Logitech to have it enabled by default. Surprisingly, googling and searching on AVS does not result in too many hits on the subject. As with many things, it is easier to find posts once you know the solution to the problem. The lack of discussion about this makes me wonder though, am I missing something?


----------



## EvilEuro

I searched this thread and haven't quite been able to find anything that addresses this issue.


I have two Dish Network receivers in the same room. I would like to use my Harmony One to control both remotes. However, if I have both receivers on and use the One, it issues the remote command to both receivers. That's because both receivers are set to IR address 1.


I have since set one of the receivers to IR address 5 with the regular Dish remote. I'd like to know if it's possible for the One to also send to a different remote address location than 1? This way when I'm in the activity for watching my 622 it will control that receiver via IR 1 and then when I'm in the activity for watching my 942 it will control that receiver via IR 5.


Does anyone know if this is possible? Or am I going to need to use a separate Dish remote for my secondary receiver?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvilEuro* /forum/post/14231563
> 
> 
> I searched this thread and haven't quite been able to find anything that addresses this issue.
> 
> 
> I have two Dish Network receivers in the same room. I would like to use my Harmony One to control both remotes. However, if I have both receivers on and use the One, it issues the remote command to both receivers. That's because both receivers are set to IR address 1.
> 
> 
> I have since set one of the receivers to IR address 5 with the regular Dish remote. I'd like to know if it's possible for the One to also send to a different remote address location than 1? This way when I'm in the activity for watching my 622 it will control that receiver via IR 1 and then when I'm in the activity for watching my 942 it will control that receiver via IR 5.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible? Or am I going to need to use a separate Dish remote for my secondary receiver?



Yes, it is possible! When you have multiple 622's it Harmony software knows that you likely have them on different IR addresses. During the setup procedure it asks you to push a specific key(s) on each 622's remote and determines what address is associated with each receiver. (Actually it will likely ask you to push a few keys in order to do this.)


Not the most elegant solution I'm offering, but remove the 622 on address 5 from your listed equipment for your Harmony. Then re-add it. Harmony will realize this is a second 622 with programmable addresses and walk you thru it.


Alternatively, call Logitech and they may be able to do it directly so that you don't lose your custom button mappings.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14230128
> 
> 
> Almost easy enough. Does anyone among us with a PS/3 also have a Kill-A-Watt?? This would certainly be an interesting experiment, albeit a little OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Back to the One...



Based on my recollection of what I saw on my UPS one day when I switched the PS3 (40gb) off, it uses about 100w at idle. Contrast that to my PopcornHour which uses about 14w when it is rendering HD video. My HTPC which I run 24/7 uses about 90w at idle.


----------



## Matt Weldy

I have been wanting to get the harmony for awhile. My theater just got finished and now am ready to buy. However I have noticed now that the big box retailers have droped there price to 199.99. So my question is....


Are there any rumors of a release of the next version. To quote sound and vision "harmony two".


How long was the interval between 880, 890, or the 1000.


I just know as soon as I buy it the next one will come out.


----------



## EvilEuro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14231837
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible! When you have multiple 622's it Harmony software knows that you likely have them on different IR addresses. During the setup procedure it asks you to push a specific key(s) on each 622's remote and determines what address is associated with each receiver. (Actually it will likely ask you to push a few keys in order to do this.)
> 
> 
> Not the most elegant solution I'm offering, but remove the 622 on address 5 from your listed equipment for your Harmony. Then re-add it. Harmony will realize this is a second 622 with programmable addresses and walk you thru it.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, call Logitech and they may be able to do it directly so that you don't lose your custom button mappings.



I ended up calling up Harmony, immediately asked for a Level Two tech and the whole situation was done and over with within 5 minutes. Everything now works as desired and it couldn't have been easier. Harmony tech support couldn't have been nicer and more helpful.


----------



## HuskerHarley

How do you restore a H-1 to factory settings (original/blank condition)?


HH


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14252662
> 
> 
> How do you restore a H-1 to factory settings (original/blank condition)?
> 
> 
> HH



Delete all devices and up date remote would be my guess.


----------



## squareeyes

only rumor i've seen posted is of an rf harmony one coming out soon. 2nd-hand info from logitech support through a forum member. it makes sense that they would release an rf version though.


----------



## mikefl52

I have now had a Harmony One for two weeks and I am pretty pleased with it.


It replaced a MX3000 which I had had since they first came out, but with change in the philosophy by URC for the MX3000 from consumer to installer only and the many changes I have made recently, not only in the A/V equipment but also the computers in my house which have been changed from Windows based to Macs which are not supported on the software that I have for the MX3000.


Anyway back to the Harmony One. At first I was ready to throw it straight in the trash since it just did not seem to do what I wanted it to, but with some perseverence I finally managed to set it up as I wanted it, with a couple of exceptions.


My equipment is:


Anthem Statement D1 A/V Processor (Main & 2 Zones)

Denon 3800BDCI BluRay Player

Escient Fireball SE-D1 DVD Controller (with Sony DVP-CX777ES player)

Escient Fireball E2-100 CD Controller (with 3X Sony CDP-CX455 players)

Pioneer PDP-6020HD TV

DirecTV HR20-100


All the amps are switched from the Anthem.


The exceptions to ease of programming have to do with the escients which use a common remote, but multiple sets of codes assigned to different Fireballs depending on how you have them assigned. The harmony assigns the same codes for the two Fireballs and therefore I had to go in and learn the codes for the second Fireball which is not entirely possible since some of them are kind of unique and not possible with single commands. The other thing with the Fireball and learned codes is that for some of them I have to press the action twice as if all the code is not transmitted with the first press and needs to be completed with a second press. I tried a loner press during learning but the Harmony does not like this and detects a corrupt signal.


The second is that the code set installed for the Statement D1 is only a limited set of the codes for controlling it and I am going to have to spend some time to get the Zones to work properly. I am sure that this is probably because there is not a sufficiently large user group for this equipment to have more codes available. Does anyone know how often the code sets are updated for any particular piece of equipment?


Small item, but I think they would have updated the potential standard activities to distinguish between BluRay and DVD now that there is only one HD format.


My last niggle is the number of favourites available. I really love the favorites option and the button sets that people have made available at no cost, however I would like to see more that 9 favorites per activity. I have the satellite favorites set up for my HD stations and set up an activity for XM music over satellite with my favorite stations. I know if they had more then it would be more cumbersome to page through the options rather than just punching in the number, but my wife daughter and son like to be able to find the station and just press a button.


I think it ius a great little remote, espeicially at the price point, compared with some of the more exotic remotes out there (including my MX3000).


----------



## jw1

has anyone figured out how to do the 30 sec. skip ahead with an SA 8300HD box?

could you use another remote with this function to program the h1?


also, when i customize the buttons i sometimes delete unwanted functions. this leaves me with blank pages. how can i get rid of them?


----------



## Gary J

Can the SA 8300HD do a 30 sec skip ahead with it's own remote?


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14258807
> 
> 
> Can the SA 8300HD do a 30 sec skip ahead with it's own remote?



no.


----------



## Gary J

Then how would you expect the One to do it? Have you tried programming a sequence like ff, some delay, play?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/14258838
> 
> 
> no.



After my most recent Knee Replacement surgery I asked the Surgeon, "Would I be able to play the piano afterward?" He replied, "I would see no problem."


I than said, "Great, I've always wanted to be able to play a musical instrument."


----------



## Gary J

Downtown NYC is a nice place to visit.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toonces T. Cat* /forum/post/14230110
> 
> 
> I'll say that's misleading! The PS3 40Gb maxes out at 260W while the PS3 80Gb is rated at 380W. That is the "MAX" power consumption and it's pretty safe to say that neither unit would ever get anywhere nears those number playing a BD. Almost all of that power is needed to run the video processor (GPU) while doing real-time rendering of a video game. I'd bet good money that neither of them ever tops 100W when being used as a set-top BD player.
> 
> 
> -Toonces



you would lose that bet. my ps3 shows 170-180 watts while playing a bd movie...


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/14260199
> 
> 
> i heard that you can play the skin flute and the rusty trombone.
> 
> if you spend a little less time on your knees, then you wouldn't need all those knee replacements, ****** bag. ===D O:



Ah, the old personal attack by a clown from the big city.


That's your last post I'll see.


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14260378
> 
> 
> you would lose that bet. my ps3 shows 170-180 watts while playing a bd movie...



But is the output 170-180 watts continuous? To achieve that you'll probably require an external amp.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikefl52* /forum/post/14258739
> 
> 
> 
> My last niggle is the number of favourites available. I really love the favorites option and the button sets that people have made available at no cost, however I would like to see more that 9 favorites per activity. I have the satellite favorites set up for my HD stations and set up an activity for XM music over satellite with my favorite stations. I know if they had more then it would be more cumbersome to page through the options rather than just punching in the number, but my wife daughter and son like to be able to find the station and just press a button.
> 
> 
> I think it ius a great little remote, especially at the price point, compared with some of the more exotic remotes out there (including my MX3000).



But the One is capable of 24 favorites per activity??









4 pages of 6 each.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gmo0ve* /forum/post/14261927
> 
> 
> But is the output 170-180 watts continuous? To achieve that you'll probably require an external amp.



yeah its pretty continuous. i'd say an average of 170 watts during a 2 hr movie. i've watched it dip to the 150s on occasion, but 170 is about average. not good for the power misers among us. not good for anyone, actually...


----------



## Gmo0ve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14265523
> 
> 
> yeah its pretty continuous. i'd say an average of 170 watts during a 2 hr movie. i've watched it dip to the 150s on occasion, but 170 is about average. not good for the power misers among us. not good for anyone, actually...



Ah. I was curious. It may be different with home systems than with car systems then. With car systems we could feed the speakers 3000+ watts with an output of 100 watts. The outcome was clean power. The amps are not like many today which offer high watts at low cost. Most amps are overrated too.


At the cost of the ps3 I still question the amount of watts it actually produces but I won't dispute it without measuring it, which I have no desire in doing. If it does, however, then the ps3 is little powerhouse.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14265523
> 
> 
> yeah its pretty continuous. i'd say an average of 170 watts during a 2 hr movie. i've watched it dip to the 150s on occasion, but 170 is about average. not good for the power misers among us. not good for anyone, actually...



Ouch! I guess that is more reason to use my BD30 instead. I guess I should check to see how much power my BD30 draws.


----------



## riverdog7

I am probably going to pick up a Harmony One remote, but I do have a few questions I hope someone could answere . . . forgive me if they are stupid as I can't catch up on all 83 pages of discussion.


Just for reference, I am going to be programming an LCD TV, Pioneer AVR, DirecTV HD-DVR, Xbox 360, a PS3, and a Sony DVD player. Here are my questions:


1) All of my components will sit under the TV in an open environment (i.e. no cabinets). Is there any benefit to holding out and waiting for the RF version of The One, or will the IR version suit me fine? What is the advantage of the RF version?


2) I know that I need a special dongle to program the PS3 as it is my BD player also. What, specifically, do I need to do this?


3) If I run my PS3, Xbox, and HD-DVR through the AVR using HDMI, can I program the remote to pick and choose which components to turn on and off? For example, if I'm using the Xbox to play a game, is it simple to ensure that the DVR and PS3 remain turned off? I'm afraid when I hit "power" that it would just turn everything on.


4) There is a 30 second skip button on my DirecTV remote, for example, that I use quite a lot. Will this button be available for easy use on The One as well? I prefer using it over the fast forward features for skipping commercials.



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverdog7* /forum/post/14267031
> 
> 
> 1) All of my components will sit under the TV in an open environment (i.e. no cabinets). Is there any benefit to holding out and waiting for the RF version of The One, or will the IR version suit me fine? What is the advantage of the RF version?



Just get the standard Harmony One. People get RF versions to use if their components are in another room, or inside a cabinet, as IR cannot go through walls, RF can.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverdog7* /forum/post/14267031
> 
> 
> 2) I know that I need a special dongle to program the PS3 as it is my BD player also. What, specifically, do I need to do this?



Check out this thread. It has information on most of the devices you will want to consider.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016741 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverdog7* /forum/post/14267031
> 
> 
> 3) If I run my PS3, Xbox, and HD-DVR through the AVR using HDMI, can I program the remote to pick and choose which components to turn on and off? For example, if I'm using the Xbox to play a game, is it simple to ensure that the DVR and PS3 remain turned off? I'm afraid when I hit "power" that it would just turn everything on.



Yes when you set up the remote you will set up your activities. When you set up activities you will tell it what devices you use for that activity and it will only turn those devices on. When you switch activities there is an option in the programming that allows you to leave unused devices on, or have them turn off. When you are done you hit the single power off button at the top of the remote and it will turn all of your devices off.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverdog7* /forum/post/14267031
> 
> 
> 4) There is a 30 second skip button on my DirecTV remote, for example, that I use quite a lot. Will this button be available for easy use on The One as well? I prefer using it over the fast forward features for skipping commercials.



Yes the 30 second skip works fine, I use it all the time with my HR21.


----------



## riverdog7

Beerstalker - thanks for the quick response . . . that was extremely helpful and exactly what I needed.


Now I just need to get out and buy the remote and for some reason I have the desire to purchase some good beer.


Thanks again


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverdog7* /forum/post/14267965
> 
> 
> Beerstalker - thanks for the quick response . . . that was extremely helpful and exactly what I needed. ...



Good answer from Beerstalker. I would just add that with the RF version of any given remote an additional advantage is that there is no need to keep the remote pointed at the A/V equipment while the remote is transmitting a sometimes long string of IR commands. Also, in some cases you may wnat to rest the remote on a table or other piece of furniture that does not have a clear view of the equipments. And finally, while there are certainly IR controlled room lights, they may not be in the same area as the A/V equipments and *may* present a problem in controlling. There are RF lighting controls out there, including Z-wave, that may be worth looking at. (They would require an RF remote.)


----------



## mikefl52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14264873
> 
> 
> But the One is capable of 24 favorites per activity??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pages of 6 each.



You are correct, I just had a brain fart as I was typing!!


However I would still like more, I use one set for all the DirecTV HD stations (inlcuding locals) & one set for the XM Radio stations (which I have as a different activity) - both more than 24 each.


----------



## Raymond23

I have a Panasonic TV. For the first 2 weeks, the Harmony One worked great. Was doing a lot of tweeking (nothing exciting-downloading icons, setting up different activities) and all of a sudden, the remote stopped powering up my TV (with ALL activities using the TV).


I try the help button. Have to hit it a few times. Then the TV comes on. I try powering everything down, and try the same activity-works perfect. Shut everything down, try a different activity. Works great!. Shut everything down and go to bed. Next day, same problems.


Called CS. They are very nice. They thought it was a Inter Device Delay (which is what I already tried-maxed it out at 10 seconds-no help). So they try that again. And it works. Get off the phone, wait 1 hour, same problem.


I tried re-teaching the remote the code, didn't help.


What gets me is the problem will be "fixed" and then comes back (and that problem wasn't originally there)


I can't see how this is a delay problem (for all the reasons listed above).


I read a review (Amazon?) with a similar problem. Ended up returning it. I DON'T want to do that, but it sounds like I wasn't the only one.


Any ideas?


THANKS!


----------



## talbain

i believe there's an option to completely reset the harmony. have you tried this? maybe it's choking on either an update or a command.


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried adding the power command to the end of the activity?


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14271851
> 
> 
> Have you tried adding the power command to the end of the activity?




That is the workaround that I am currently doing. It's just a lot of extra work. For each activity, I have to add "Power On", then multiple delays (trying to shorten it as much as I can) and then resend the correct input to the TV. I also changed the initial delay after the ineffective initial power up to "0 sec" since it's not powering up anyways.


Will it work? Yes. But I shouldn't have to do all this (especially since it worked before) so it's VERY frustrating...


----------



## Gary J

Yes when you have several devices all with different power up delays and different delays for accepting more commands it sometimes takes a one-time tweaking to get it working and more tweaking if you want to optimize total time to execute them. It still beats using a whole array of remotes though.


----------



## Jim S

I would start with basics. Create an activity that just turns on the TV and does nothing else see if that works. If that works consistently and then adding devices starts causing problems then I would say the delays are not properly set. If the TV is set to turn on first during an activity I would think that would eliminate any power up issues caused by inter-device delays.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Which one of my delays needs to be re-tweaked?


I can send a rapid command of 4-10 individual clicks of volume to my Denon 3808 and when I'm done sending the commands you can watch the 3808 still catching up with the commands.


Same happens when I scroll through the guide On my TWDVR, if I click say 4-8 times it keeps on executing the commands after I'm done.


This is not the hold down volume or channel change which goes into hyper speed but singular punch/clicks to fine tune the volume or when scrolling/changing channels etc.


On the factory remotes, I can click/punch as fast as I want and the 3808 or TWDVR keeps time with the speed of my commands....unlike the catching up of the H-1.


I've played with all the delays and repeats but I'm not sure which one address my annoying problem....










HH


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14273388
> 
> 
> I would start with basics. Create an activity that just turns on the TV and does nothing else see if that works. If that works consistently and then adding devices starts causing problems then I would say the delays are not properly set. If the TV is set to turn on first during an activity I would think that would eliminate any power up issues caused by inter-device delays.



That was a good idea.


I set up a TV activity only. When you start that activity, the only thing that happens is that the TV is supposed to power on.


I start the activity. Nothing. I go through the help buttons, and the TV will power on. I power off without difficulty. I start the same activity immediately and it works like it should. I try the same thing later in the day, and nothing.


I also set the Power on command as the first command for all activity. Didn't help.


The remote knows the correct command since it does eventually turn on the TV and briefly remembers how. But the old problem keeps coming back.


I have now completed the work around. 6 activities now have TV Power On-6 second delay-TV input command at the end of the original power up sequence. It works, but it's all redundent info and I shouldn't have to do it.


Any other ideas as to what may be wrong?


----------



## Gary J

Did you use the all off button prior to start Activity ever time? If not the remote thinks the TV is already on since it knows the state of all devices at all times.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14274447
> 
> 
> Did you use the all off button prior to start Activity ever time? If not the remote thinks the TV is already on since it knows the state of all devices at all times.



I use the select activity button to start, and to change activities. I use the power off button to shut it all off. I never use other remotes or malually turn devices on/off.


This is a problem whether I just use 1 activity or a dozen before powering off...


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14271674
> 
> 
> i believe there's an option to completely reset the harmony. have you tried this? maybe it's choking on either an update or a command.



Can't find one. The remote does get a reboot with every update.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14275310
> 
> 
> Can't find one. The remote does get a reboot with every update.



hmm, you're right. i can't find one either. the only thing i see is the ability to force a firmware update, which it says to do only if you're having problems with the remote. if you have the latest fw, i'm not sure what good this would do...


----------



## johnsofats

I'm getting crazy frustrated with this - so I have my PS3IR-PRO and I tried mapping the harmony keys to the way I wanted it to run the ps3. When I update the remote, however, the buttons are not mapped the way I wanted them to be. The buttons on the harmony screen are completely different from what I set them to be. It doesn't make any sense. It saves them correctly in my settings but doesn't save them correctly to the remote! Am I stupid? Anybody experience this problem?


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14275784
> 
> 
> hmm, you're right. i can't find one either. the only thing i see is the ability to force a firmware update, which it says to do only if you're having problems with the remote. if you have the latest fw, i'm not sure what good this would do...



When I called CS yesterday, they did confirm that all software and firmware was the most up to date.


Oh well, I've completed the work-arounds. It was a lot more work then it should have been, but it is working fine, and nobody would know by using it that there was an issue.


This is the second glitch that CS was unable to explain (for awhile, the PS3 activity kept turning on my DVD as well (yes, both are sony). It has now fixed itself for no apparent reason. Any more glitches and I may exchange this thing...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14275986
> 
> 
> Any more glitches and I may exchange this thing...



I had one-time change to add a command to get one of my Ones working correctly too. Then I got over it.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsofats* /forum/post/14275978
> 
> 
> I'm getting crazy frustrated with this - so I have my PS3IR-PRO and I tried mapping the harmony keys to the way I wanted it to run the ps3. When I update the remote, however, the buttons are not mapped the way I wanted them to be. The buttons on the harmony screen are completely different from what I set them to be. It doesn't make any sense. It saves them correctly in my settings but doesn't save them correctly to the remote! Am I stupid? Anybody experience this problem?



The One is a very glitchy and tempermental unit. I finally got mine working, but with a lot of unnecessary workarounds and frustrating glitches.


This is something that should work much more smoothly...


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14274407
> 
> 
> Any other ideas as to what may be wrong?



Only other idea would be to increase the number of repeats for the TV commands.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14277216
> 
> 
> Only other idea would be to increase the number of repeats for the TV commands.




How do I do that for the initial power up?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsofats* /forum/post/14275978
> 
> 
> I'm getting crazy frustrated with this - so I have my PS3IR-PRO and I tried mapping the harmony keys to the way I wanted it to run the ps3. When I update the remote, however, the buttons are not mapped the way I wanted them to be. The buttons on the harmony screen are completely different from what I set them to be. It doesn't make any sense. It saves them correctly in my settings but doesn't save them correctly to the remote! Am I stupid? Anybody experience this problem?



I had the same issue as you when I set mine up originally. I sync'd it multiple times...it was driving me crazy!


Then I realized I was customizing buttons under the "Device" tab in the software instead of the "Activities" tab. I felt like an idiot!


A quick way to see if that's what you were doing is to use your remote and go to devices. Find your PS3IR-PRO and see if the buttons are arranged the way you were setting them. If so, you were under "Devices" when you were customizing them.


----------



## parry

Guys,


My Harmony One is working great so far. Thanks to this thread, I've been able to customize Icons, use discreet commands and all the good stuff.


One question remains..The activity called "Watch TV" has nice Icons "A", B" and "C" that uses SetTop box's A, B and C buttons.


I also have an activity "Watch TV on HT", where I Watch TV using my Home Theatre setup. I can setup new custom buttons but am unable to find how I can get the same colorful A, B and C Icons which are defined n "Watch TV" activity. Any ideas?


Plus, Anyone using a screenprotector for the touch screen? Where to find one?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parry* /forum/post/14277552
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> My Harmony One is working great so far. Thanks to this thread, I've been able to customize Icons, use discreet commands and all the good stuff.
> 
> 
> One question remains..The activity called "Watch TV" has nice Icons "A", B" and "C" that uses SetTop box's A, B and C buttons.
> 
> 
> I also have an activity "Watch TV on HT", where I Watch TV using my Home Theatre setup. I can setup new custom buttons but am unable to find how I can get the same colorful A, B and C Icons which are defined n "Watch TV" activity. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Plus, Anyone using a screenprotector for the touch screen? Where to find one?



First is the same device called for in the second setup? The DVR. If so make sure the labels are exactly the same as in the one with the pretty bitton icons.


I don't use a screen protector and can't find one yet. But http://www.zagg.com will make one custom, for anything.


----------



## bykes

Sorry if this has been asked a milion times already..BUT the harmony one software I only see favorite channel images for a bunch of Fox channels and nothing else. Am I doing something wrong? I'm sure there are sites to get these images. Any good ones out there?



Thanks.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bykes* /forum/post/14277642
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked a milion times already..BUT the harmony one software I only see favorite channel images for a bunch of Fox channels and nothing else. Am I doing something wrong? I'm sure there are sites to get these images. Any good ones out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 Check here. They are free and fantastic...


----------



## bykes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14277654
> 
> Check here. They are free and fantastic...




Awsome, Thanks


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14277216
> 
> 
> Only other idea would be to increase the number of repeats for the TV commands.



I THINK THATS THE ANSWER!!!!


I had lowered it from 3 to 1 since the volume was jumping too quickly.


I just changed it from 1 to 2 and the TV came on properly! The volume still works fine.


Will try it out more tomorrow. If it works, I can kill the rest of my needless commands.


Thanks! I knew there had to be an answer!


----------



## joe221

Just a place note.


This thread doesn't have an official FAQ, but, I've tried to consolidate some issues, reviews and tips in Post #1. So if you have a question that seems like it may be obvious, check there and see if I linked to the answer already.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14276063
> 
> 
> The One is a very glitchy and tempermental unit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14277788
> 
> 
> I THINK THATS THE ANSWER!!!!
> 
> 
> I had lowered it from 3 to 1 since the volume was jumping too quickly.



Perhaps the unit is not so glitchy after all.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14273396
> 
> 
> Which one of my delays needs to be re-tweaked?
> 
> 
> I can send a rapid command of 4-10 individual clicks of volume to my Denon 3808 and when I'm done sending the commands you can watch the 3808 still catching up with the commands.
> 
> 
> Same happens when I scroll through the guide On my TWDVR, if I click say 4-8 times it keeps on executing the commands after I'm done.
> 
> 
> This is not the hold down volume or channel change which goes into hyper speed but singular punch/clicks to fine tune the volume or when scrolling/changing channels etc.
> 
> 
> On the factory remotes, I can click/punch as fast as I want and the 3808 or TWDVR keeps time with the speed of my commands....unlike the catching up of the H-1.
> 
> 
> I've played with all the delays and repeats but I'm not sure which one address my annoying problem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH



Please....


HH


----------



## Beerstalker

Check out post #4 in this thread. It explains what all of the delays do.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016794 


Also, depending on what devices you may have someone might have already posted the best delays for you.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14279448
> 
> 
> Perhaps the unit is not so glitchy after all.



Maybe not. Just frustrating when CS can't come up with an answer, pushes an answer that is clearly wrong, and then I have to come up with all kinds of work arounds when there was a straightforward solution.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14280086
> 
> 
> Check out post #4 in this thread. It explains what all of the delays do.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016794


*BINGO*


HH


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14280911
> 
> 
> Maybe not. Just frustrating when CS can't come up with an answer, pushes an answer that is clearly wrong, and then I have to come up with all kinds of work arounds when there was a straightforward solution.



There have been so many the remote is crap posts in this thread and then they take the time to learn how to use the software and all is well.


----------



## pj121391

I just want to say this is the best universal remotes i've ever owned, I have been using it for about 1 month now. Originally had to tweak the TV set up and then the Bluray program but now this thing really does it all. I now feel confident to put my old remotes (all 6) to a nice resting place in an End Table.


----------



## apierce

Would someone be able to list the instructions on how to load the great Icons from Squareeyes onto my Harmony One remote. I have managed to download the selected Icons to my computer (thanks, Squareeyes). When I go to drop the icons into the Harmony One software program I get an error message regarding the file format (jpeg, I think) and it will not accept them. It wants me to use the limited icons that Harmony One provides.


I know I am doing something simple incorrectly. I appreciate all the tips and help this forum provides. Thanks.


Andrew


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apierce* /forum/post/14284157
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to list the instructions on how to load the great Icons from Squareeyes onto my Harmony One remote. I have managed to download the selected Icons to my computer (thanks, Squareeyes). When I go to drop the icons into the Harmony One software program I get an error message regarding the file format (jpeg, I think) and it will not accept them. It wants me to use the limited icons that Harmony One provides.
> 
> 
> I know I am doing something simple incorrectly. I appreciate all the tips and help this forum provides. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Andrew



it should accept the files if they are .jpg's. what is the specific error message that you're getting and when are you getting it?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apierce* /forum/post/14284157
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to list the instructions on how to load the great Icons from Squareeyes onto my Harmony One remote. I have managed to download the selected Icons to my computer (thanks, Squareeyes). When I go to drop the icons into the Harmony One software program I get an error message regarding the file format (jpeg, I think) and it will not accept them. It wants me to use the limited icons that Harmony One provides.
> 
> 
> I know I am doing something simple incorrectly. I appreciate all the tips and help this forum provides. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Andrew



It really is mostly point and click. You are browsing from the H software to one of the icons, clicking and you should see a preview then confirm and sync.

Basics, what computer/OS are you using? Shouldn't really matter though if you're running H software all else should be good.

Can you preview the icons in your OS maybe they got corrupted in the D/L?


----------



## bool

I've had my one for a few months now and have really liked it.....but now I have a problem. Every once in a while the remote seems to get stuck (backlight won't tun off and time gets stuck). It still functions, but with the backlight stuck on, the battery drains pretty quick. I am not sure why it happens. Had this happened to anybody else? Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## AlexInvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bool* /forum/post/14286304
> 
> 
> I've had my one for a few months now and have really liked it.....but now I have a problem. Every once in a while the remote seems to get stuck (backlight won't tun off and time gets stuck). It still functions, but with the backlight stuck on, the battery drains pretty quick. I am not sure why it happens. Had this happened to anybody else? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Has not happened to me. The worst problem I had was that turning up the volime was stalling, I would hold volume up and it would not do anything, then afew seconds later it would crank it to max volume. That problem went away quick though.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bool* /forum/post/14286304
> 
> 
> I've had my one for a few months now and have really liked it.....but now I have a problem. Every once in a while the remote seems to get stuck (backlight won't tun off and time gets stuck). It still functions, but with the backlight stuck on, the battery drains pretty quick. I am not sure why it happens. Had this happened to anybody else? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Have you done the firmware updates?


----------



## Beerstalker

Sounds like a bad tilt sensor. Call Harmony support, they will most likely send you a new remote.


Updating the firmware first isn't a bad idea either though.


----------



## bool

I am always updating the firmware so tilt sensor it is. Kind of sucks, was hoping I wouldn't have to call.....I just shook the crap out of it and it turned off....hmm,


----------



## Thunderduck

Not Sure If your HT Device is controlled by the One (or any Harmony)?


Check out this link: http://myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/...h=ProcSpice%2F 


I tried going to the above site to see if my devices are listed, but when I go there only half the page comes up. There are no links that I can see that would allow me to find the information I am looking for. Is there any link I can use to see if my DVR/TV/DVD/etc. are compatible with the Harmony?


Thank you for your help.


Steve


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunderduck* /forum/post/14292347
> 
> 
> Not Sure If your HT Device is controlled by the One (or any Harmony)?
> 
> 
> Check out this link: http://myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/...h=ProcSpice%2F
> 
> 
> I tried going to the above site to see if my devices are listed, but when I go there only half the page comes up. There are no links that I can see that would allow me to find the information I am looking for. Is there any link I can use to see if my DVR/TV/DVD/etc. are compatible with the Harmony?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> Steve



That link does not work for me, try Harmony


----------



## Thunderduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14293954
> 
> 
> That link does not work for me, try Harmony



Thanks for trying, but when I follow the link provided, I still do not get anything that lets me make a selection of any kind or add information to anything.


Maybe the security settings on my computer or blocking something?


Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Beerstalker

Try this link
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...otes/&cl=us,en 


Scroll down a little bit and on the right hand side you should see a link that says "Check compatibility now >> "


Click on that link and then check for your devices. I can almost gaurantee that your stuff will be in the database if you bought it in the US.


----------



## Thunderduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14294743
> 
> 
> Try this link
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...otes/&cl=us,en
> 
> 
> Scroll down a little bit and on the right hand side you should see a link that says "Check compatibility now >> "
> 
> 
> Click on that link and then check for your devices. I can almost gaurantee that your stuff will be in the database if you bought it in the US.



Thank you!! That did it.


----------



## mikefl52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14281132
> 
> 
> There have been so many the remote is crap posts in this thread and then they take the time to learn how to use the software and all is well.



That is because the documentation that comes with the remote is IMHO abysmal and the GUI for programming the is not intuative, customer service on the other hand is excellent.


I bet there are some people out there that will just toss (or Ebay) the remote after their first attempts if they do not look for supoport sites like this, especially if they have components that are not "big Brand" such as Sony, Denon, etc and use more esoteric equipment.


I was in this group of people. I was really frustrated with the ONE remote to start off with and was ready to go back to my MX3000 despite the lack of URC support or "updates" as a consumer rather than a "professional". However once I did some reasearch and better understood what the ONE is doing logistically I faired better and almost have to where I am happy.


I still have one component (my second Escient Fireball - I have two, one for DVDs and one for CDs) that still is not sending the correct IR signal despite trying to learn in all the ways possible. I have sent the original RC6 (Pronto Commands that are available on the Escient website) to customer service and they are willing to translate them to IR commands and attach them to my account. This is what I mean about excellent customer service, most other companies would just say tough s**t.


So when people start off frustrated and then as they understand more feel more comfortable and happy with the product don't be cynical it is just part of the learning process, the result of poor product documentation and finally excellent customer service.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikefl52* /forum/post/14300462
> 
> 
> That is because the documentation that comes with the remote is IMHO abysmal and the GUI for programming the is not intuative (sic)



And then you have a much larger group of people who never visit sites like this and program it just fine by learning and using only the software.


----------



## geeman503




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14300518
> 
> 
> And then you have a much larger group of people who never visit sites like this and program it just fine by learning and using only the software.



Ditto that. I had troubles at first but you just have to take it a step at a time and verify each step is working. Starting with does it turn my device off and on, can it switch modes/inputs, etc. From there keep adding steps and soon you'll have your activities programmed. At minimum you should end up with a remote that controls all your devices although obviously the purpose of the unit is to string together steps to get to an end point.


----------



## Toonces T. Cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geeman503* /forum/post/14302431
> 
> 
> Ditto that. I had troubles at first but you just have to take it a step at a time and verify each step is working. Starting with does it turn my device off and on, can it switch modes/inputs, etc. From there keep adding steps and soon you'll have your activities programmed. At minimum you should end up with a remote that controls all your devices although obviously the purpose of the unit is to string together steps to get to an end point.



I am 100% in agreement with the above statement.


I found the on-line set up system to highly intuitive. If fact, in my opinion, it's cleary one of the better built pieces of software of this type I've ever encountered. Sure it took a couple of tries on a few devices and, in the end, most of the do-overs turned out to be my fault and not Logitech's.


If you stick with it, you'll find that it's quite possibly not just the best "Activity" based remote available, but also an absolutely kick-ass "Device" based universal control as well.


Sorry you're having problems, but take your time and stay with it. The payoff is well worth the effort...










-Toonces


----------



## jrcorwin

I currently have a Harmony 880. I want to upgrade to the One. I will only have one piece of equipment which is RF and I would like to be able to control it if necessary. I would rather not get the 890 in order to do this. Is there a way to transmit the RF signal to IR instead?


----------



## Beerstalker

What RF device do you have? If it isn't a Zwave device then you won't be able to conrol it with any Harmony remote.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14222184
> 
> 
> Your data is kept on Logitech's server, not locally. All you have to do is re-install the driver for the remote communication. You don't even have to install the rest of the software as you can use the online wizard and log-on. Your data will still be there.



Hi: I just want to be understand clearly about what u wrote.


I DON'T have to worry about importing my settings to a new PC because they are on the logitech servers - correct?


What about the nice channel icons? Since they are a 3rd party's - I think I would need to bring them along no?



TIA


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/14323277
> 
> 
> Hi: I just want to be understand clearly about what u wrote.
> 
> 
> I DON'T have to worry about importing my settings to a new PC because they are on the logitech servers - correct?
> 
> 
> What about the nice channel icons? Since they are a 3rd party's - I think I would need to bring them along no?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



Correct. The icons are saved and linked to files on your hard drive. Or you could just download them on the new PC.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/14323277
> 
> 
> ...I DON'T have to worry about importing my settings to a new PC because they are on the logitech servers - correct?...



Correct.


And I'll second what BFRedrocks said about the icons.


----------



## miata

I have a 670 and played with a One today and just ordered one. What if I want to use both the 670 and the One with my set-up. Will I be able to manage two different remotes?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14327196
> 
> 
> I have a 670 and played with a One today and just ordered one. What if I want to use both the 670 and the One with my set-up. Will I be able to manage two different remotes?



Bad idea if you are talking about using two remotes in one room/setup. Neither will know what the other is doing and you will always be out of sync. Better to reassign the 670 to bedroom or secondary room duty. I assume the 670 is controling your primary room.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14327834
> 
> 
> Bad idea if you are talking about using two remotes in one room/setup. Neither will know what the other is doing and you will always be out of sync. Better to reassign the 670 to bedroom or secondary room duty. I assume the 670 is controling your primary room.



Good point Joe. I wasn't so much thinking of using them at the same time as having a backup if the One couldn't be found or if the batteries were discharged. After messing around with the software it does appear that I can clone my account, so that I am at least have a common starting point. I was actually moving away from the Harmony remotes until I discovered how much more reliable they work when you configure the power control with discrete commands. I think it would be fairly manageable to have my backup strategy with the assumption that I would only swap remotes while in a shutdown state. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like there is any way to automatically synchronize changes between the two remotes.


----------



## pj121391

Does anyone out have a problem programming the direction up and down on their hamony one with the Denon 3808ci receiver. I've tried IR from original remote and also tried RAW but can't get it to operate my up/down when I'm in the Menu function of Denon, it works fine on my cable box. Any suggestions??


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/14331812
> 
> 
> Does anyone out have a problem programming the direction up and down on their hamony one with the Denon 3808ci receiver. I've tried IR from original remote and also tried RAW but can't get it to operate my up/down when I'm in the Menu function of Denon, it works fine on my cable box. Any suggestions??



Well it woks fine for me! I've had a 3808 for about four months, and never had a problem with my H1. The only complaint I have is the volume control is very sluggish. After I stop pressing the volume button on the H1 the receiver continues to go up or down. I think there's a timing tweak one can do, but I'm not sure what it is.


Direction buttons have always worked like a charm for me, so can't help you there.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14329466
> 
> 
> Good point Joe. I wasn't so much thinking of using them at the same time as having a backup if the One couldn't be found or if the batteries were discharged. After messing around with the software it does appear that I can clone my account, so that I am at least have a common starting point. I was actually moving away from the Harmony remotes until I discovered how much more reliable they work when you configure the power control with discrete commands. I think it would be fairly manageable to have my backup strategy with the assumption that I would only swap remotes while in a shutdown state. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like there is any way to automatically synchronize changes between the two remotes.



Best (IMHO) is when you get the One, is to tell the software I have a new remote, a choice on the side of the interface. Then when the One has all the information for the 670 create a new account for the 670 and rebuild it. I think better use would be in another room, unless your set up is in only one room??


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14332966
> 
> 
> Best (IMHO) is when you get the One, is to tell the software I have a new remote, a choice on the side of the interface. Then when the One has all the information for the 670 create a new account for the 670 and rebuild it. I think better use would be in another room, unless your set up is in only one room??



Thanks for the suggestion. The other room needs RF -- due to components being out of site while laying in bed, so I have a URC system there. I'll play with this a while.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/14324108
> 
> 
> Correct. The icons are saved and linked to files on your hard drive. Or you could just download them on the new PC.



Thanks BFR! everything worked as you said.


----------



## 62thunderbird

First off let me say I love the H1. It has exceeded my expectations in every way. However I now see the benefits of RF communication as all it takes is someone walking in front of the remote while it slowly goes through its command sequence to mess things up.


And my lovely wife _cannot_ remember to hold the remote aimed at the components while everything is switched on/off as the case may be. Particularly for the Vizio to cycle through the 4 HDMI inputs. From HDMI2 to HDMI1 takes 5 seconds, and that's _after_ the DVD switches off and the Onkyo switches to CBL input. She has it back on the cradle before the Vizio even _starts_ switching.


But I will patiently wait for the H1 RF version if indeed one ever comes. Then I suppose I'll need to get an RF/IR translation device. Otherwise I love this thing.


----------



## danpass

.


----------



## vonzoog

Welcome to the forum danpass.


Now don't be shy, go ahead and say something.


----------



## danpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vonzoog* /forum/post/14348795
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum danpass.
> 
> 
> Now don't be shy, go ahead and say something.



lol, just marking a spot












working out a minimalist home theater (using Google Sketchup) and researching all the new toys out these days













[thread hijack]


so far:














[/thread hijack]


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14327834
> 
> 
> Bad idea if you are talking about using two remotes in one room/setup. Neither will know what the other is doing and you will always be out of sync. Better to reassign the 670 to bedroom or secondary room duty. I assume the 670 is controling your primary room.



Actually if all of his devices use discreet power and input codes he would be ok using them both in the same room. The only time it might get messed up is when he turns everything off on one remote, the other remote might still think they are on and would still be in the last activity. He would need to make sure to hit power off before he tried to start another activity with that remote so it knows that everything was off to begin with.


If any of his devices use powertoggles, or if he has to scroll through inputs on anything this would be a very bad idea though.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14351015
> 
> 
> ... The only time it might get messed up is when he turns everything off on one remote, the other remote might still think they are on and would still be in the last activity. ...



Also, say you are "Watching TV" with both remotes active. You now GOTO "Watch DVR" on one of the Remotes - you're left with one remote not properly controlling and one functioning properly.


The use of two remotes in the same room is a bad idea, as was suggested.


----------



## Beerstalker

All you would have to do is switch the other remotes activity to watch dvr also, and then it would control it too. If you have discreet input commands that won't be a problem as the input command will just make it stay on the same input.


But like I said if you have to scroll through inputs it would never pick the right input.


I've actually used my Harmony One and 880 in the same room for a while before testing out different setups to see what I like best. But both my receiver and TV have discreet PowerOn and PowerOff commands, as well as discreet input commands for video 1, video 2, video 3, antenna, etc. All it would do is bring up the name of the video input when I switched activities on the second remote.


----------



## Airborne_Scout

Anyone that has the Harmony One and a Zune on a home dock attached to a receiver able to get it to power on/off from the Harmony remote? I can control the Zune with the remote but cannot get it to shut off.


I searched for awhile but couldn't find an answer, so thanks in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## toastyz71

x


----------



## danpass

well I ordered *O*ne from Newegg last night


----------



## vonzoog

Now you're talking.


----------



## crawdad62

I just switched from cable back to satellite so I'm going from a SA8300 to a Directv HR21-200 DVR. I've set my HOne up and it's working fine. I was wondering though if any one has suggestions on tweaks for the delays?


It a bit unresponsive. It may just be the nature of the HR21 but I'd like it to be a little more responsive if possible.


----------



## huff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/14365351
> 
> 
> I was wondering though if any one has suggestions on tweaks for the delays?



Have you checked out the sticky ?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crawdad62* /forum/post/14365351
> 
> 
> I just switched from cable back to satellite so I'm going from a SA8300 to a Directv HR21-200 DVR. I've set my HOne up and it's working fine. I was wondering though if any one has suggestions on tweaks for the delays?
> 
> 
> It a bit unresponsive. It may just be the nature of the HR21 but I'd like it to be a little more responsive if possible.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=delays 


Check out post #5.


----------



## crawdad62

Thanks guys I'll give both a shot.


----------



## JohnFR

I've looking at the One for several months now and grabbed it the other night when I saw that the price dropped $50.


So far I'm pleased, though programming software was a little tedious at first. I wish Logitech had an "Advanced" mode to reduce the number of menus you have to go through. Also, that Messenger app that installed is a nuisance and could be subject to being hijacked by trojans. Easy to uninstall though.


I've got the Activity macros working very well, something I could never effectively do with my MX-700 because the IR beam isn't as wide or strong as the One's. My components are spaced apart on shelves beneath my 60" tv rather than in a vertical rack and the MX-700 often did not reach all of them. I had pretty much abandoned use of macros with the MX-700.


It would be nice if my Sony TV and Motorola cable box had discreet on/off IR commands rather than a toggle. How hard is that? People who use universal remotes have been asking the CE people for years to provide discreet power (and input) commands. All other functions in my system operate by discreet codes so the power up/down is the only means for a screw-up.


I will miss MX Editor because it is much faster to reprogram your remote once you get the hang of the software. Lousy built-in code sets though and you end up having to learn a lot of commands from your pile of remotes.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnFR* /forum/post/14367721
> 
> 
> It would be nice if my Sony TV and Motorola cable box had discreet on/off IR commands rather than a toggle.



Why not just leave the cable box on? I don't think there is a significant power savings. Do you have a digital box? When mine powers down, you lose the guide which takes hours to update.


----------



## Beerstalker

Are you sure that your Sony TV doesn't have discreet power commands? Sometimes they are just not in the Harmony database. I would contact Logitech tier 2 support and ask them to add these commands to your account and see if they work. They are in Pronto long hex format.


Power Off

0000 0067 0000 000d 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 03de


Power On

0000 0067 0000 000d 0060 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 03f6


If you have the Motorola DCT6412 DVR then I'm with iresq, just leave it on all the time. I think it only saves something like 2 watts if you shut it off, because all that gets shut off is the outputs, and the one LED on the front. The tuners and hard drive are still on and running so you can record stuff.


----------



## zetachi

I just picked up the Harmony One yesterday and I'm in the process of setting it up. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions and hope you all can assist.

1st question is...

I have PS3 with Nyko remote. I leave the PS3 on 24 x7 for folding @ Home. How do i set up the harmony to stop folding and switch over to play a Blu-ray?

Thanks


----------



## JohnFR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14370249
> 
> 
> Are you sure that your Sony TV doesn't have discreet power commands? Sometimes they are just not in the Harmony database. I would contact Logitech tier 2 support and ask them to add these commands to your account and see if they work. They are in Pronto long hex format.
> 
> 
> Power Off
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 000d 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 03de
> 
> 
> Power On
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 000d 0060 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 03f6
> 
> 
> If you have the Motorola DCT6412 DVR then I'm with iresq, just leave it on all the time. I think it only saves something like 2 watts if you shut it off, because all that gets shut off is the outputs, and the one LED on the front. The tuners and hard drive are still on and running so you can record stuff.



Thanks - was not aware it was possible to have on/off discreets for Sony TVs. So now I have to figure out how to import the Pronto codes into the Harnony.







. I'll do some research on that. Really haven't had time to sit down and fully tweak up the One - I have some additional activities in mind. Yeah, I'm going to go back and change my activities to leave the cable box on all the time. You're right, the Moto is never really "off" anyway, plus Comcast has mine programmed to revert to channel #1 (OnDemand) every time you turn it off and then on. Very annoying.


----------



## pj121391

Is anyone using NET Radio with the Denon 3808CI? And if so how did you program it into activies in your Harmony One? Can't seem to find the input listed and if I go to Manually program the button it only goes to Button 8 and NET/USB is button 9 on the Denon Remote


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnFR* /forum/post/14372934
> 
> 
> Thanks - was not aware it was possible to have on/off discreets for Sony TVs. So now I have to figure out how to import the Pronto codes into the Harnony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll do some research on that. Really haven't had time to sit down and fully tweak up the One - I have some additional activities in mind. Yeah, I'm going to go back and change my activities to leave the cable box on all the time. You're right, the Moto is never really "off" anyway, plus Comcast has mine programmed to revert to channel #1 (OnDemand) every time you turn it off and then on. Very annoying.




Contact Harmony support and tell them you want to speak to tier 2 support. If they won't send you directly to them, just explain that you have pronto hex codes that you want added to your account. Once you talk to a tier 2 support person they will most likely send you an email that you reply to and copy/paste the above hex codes into the email. A few hours laer you will get another email telling you they have been added.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/14376898
> 
> 
> Is anyone using NET Radio with the Denon 3808CI? And if so how did you program it into activies in your Harmony One? Can't seem to find the input listed and if I go to Manually program the button it only goes to Button 8 and NET/USB is button 9 on the Denon Remote



Can't you just learn from the remote?


----------



## danpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vonzoog* /forum/post/14364632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpass* /forum/post/14363632
> 
> 
> well I ordered *O*ne from Newegg last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking.
Click to expand...



JACKSONVILLE,

FL, US 07/28/2008 8:52 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN




Delivery (to work) tomorrow



One remote to rule them all


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpass* /forum/post/14382584
> 
> 
> JACKSONVILLE,
> 
> FL, US 07/28/2008 8:52 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery (to work) tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> One remote to rule them all



LMAO that's the same quote I used on my wife when I bought mine







Still trying to get her to use it. stubborn women


----------



## danpass

Got it


----------



## moonhawk

!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpass* /forum/post/14393147
> 
> 
> Got it




Enjoy!


----------



## zetachi

anyone got an answer to my [email protected] PS3 question?


Thanks


----------



## danpass

logos?


iconharmony is down at this time, even Google cache won't bring it up.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14393882
> 
> 
> anyone got an answer to my [email protected] PS3 question?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Build a sequence (macro) and assign to a soft button.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpass* /forum/post/14396261
> 
> 
> logos?
> 
> 
> iconharmony is down at this time, even Google cache won't bring it up.



dan,

sorry for the inconvenience. it's back up now.

i really need to find a better hosting solution.

,r


----------



## danpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14396835
> 
> 
> dan,
> 
> sorry for the inconvenience. it's back up now.
> 
> i really need to find a better hosting solution.
> 
> ,r



cool, thanks again


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14396606
> 
> 
> Build a sequence (macro) and assign to a soft button.



hm OK thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## danpass

When your battery is fully charged is there still a little piece of gray at the 'positive' side of the remote's upper right hand graphic or is it green all the way thru the little nub?


----------



## moonhawk

I can barely see it well enough to tell, but I'm pretty sure the nub stays grey.


----------



## snss94

Can someone help me out?


Just like most of you, I have several Activities that require my TV to be on: Wii, Dish, and DVD. But when I switch from one Activity to another, my TV turns off since it was already on from my previous Activity. How do you correct this in the Harmony One?


Thanks


----------



## danpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snss94* /forum/post/14413069
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> 
> 
> Just like most of you, I have several Activities that require my TV to be on: Wii, Dish, and DVD. But when I switch from one Activity to another, my TV turns off since it was already on from my previous Activity. How do you correct this in the Harmony One?
> 
> 
> Thanks




When I go from Watch TV to Watch DVD (for example) the remote simply switches the input on the tv ...............


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snss94* /forum/post/14413069
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> 
> 
> Just like most of you, I have several Activities that require my TV to be on: Wii, Dish, and DVD. But when I switch from one Activity to another, my TV turns off since it was already on from my previous Activity. How do you correct this in the Harmony One?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Go back thru the power settings for the TV. It sounds like you have it set for the discreet on and off method but chose the power toggle command.


----------



## b_scott

i







my Harmony One.


----------



## Raymond23

Question about using the NYCO remote with the PS3.


When I have the NYCO remote in, it automatically sets the PS3 Sixaxis remote to Controller 2 (with the Harmony One being Controller 1). This happens even if I turn on the PS3 first with the Sixaxis controller.


I just started playing Assassin's Creed, and it won't recognise any controller except controller #1. Well, playing a video game with the Harmony doesn't work real well.


The only workaround I have found is to unplug the NYCO and just use the Sixaxis.


Is there any way of changing the Sixaxis to controller #1?


----------



## PsycloneTW

Great thread. I have only gotten to the 46th page so far and noticed the issue of the custom icons readability was uncovered as a known issue when not using the Diode theme. I prefer the Tron theme and would like to use it but not at the expense of losing readability of the custom icons...


Squareeyes, have you heard back from Logitech regarding this issue? Is there a resolution forthcoming?


Thanks for all your great work on the icons. I'll be donating soon...


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PsycloneTW* /forum/post/14417017
> 
> 
> Great thread. I have only gotten to the 46th page so far and noticed the issue of the custom icons readability was uncovered as a known issue when not using the Diode theme. I prefer the Tron theme and would like to use it but not at the expense of losing readability of the custom icons...
> 
> 
> Squareeyes, have you heard back from Logitech regarding this issue? Is there a resolution forthcoming?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your great work on the icons. I'll be donating soon...



psyclone, unfortunately no resolution yet although they are aware of the problem. i tested it with the last 7.5 software update and still a no go.


----------



## RadYOacTve

Just dropping in to say hi...been a while since i've posted in here. I see the sale prices have brought some new people into this thread!


If you haven't already, please make sure to make a small donation to squareeyes! His work only makes our little toy that much better!


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/14419414
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, please make sure to make a small donation to squareeyes! His work only makes our little toy that much better!



Done. And well worth it.


Thanks a lot! Great job on the icons, and I thank you for adding the new icons I requested...


----------



## joe221

Since my posts were lost in the AVS crash, I'll repost:


1) If your remote is acting weird, yes Logitech knows and is hurrying to fix it. See the message on the login screen of the software or their forum.


2) Randy is making some very special, Beijing 2008 Olympics, icons. They are on http://www.iconharmony.com under the letter "O".


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14420832
> 
> 
> 2) Randy is making some special Olympic icons. They are on http://www.iconharmony.com under the letter "O".



Joe,

Those icons are actually for the 2008 Bejing Olympics, not the Special Olympics.










If anyone wants local affiliate or icons for Olympic networks outside the US, please let me know. Joe has already done the research and has sent me a batch of channel IDs.

,R


----------



## Angel L.

Where can I get XM icons, so I can set up an activity for D* music?


Also, is there a way to get the playstation icons on the nyko irbt?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14422437
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> Those icons are actually for the 2008 Bejing Olympics, not the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe said, "Randy is making some *special* Olympic *icons*." (I added the *







I think he was trying to screw ith people that Google on, "special olympics." lol*


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14423056
> 
> 
> Where can I get XM icons, so I can set up an activity for D* music?
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to get the playstation icons on the nyko irbt?



angel,

i have a full complement of xm radio favorites on my site.
http://www.iconharmony.com , search "xm". let me know if you can't find any. i haven't been keeping up on any programming changes.

also, you should automatically get the ps3 button icons when you create an activity for ps3.

,r


----------



## Angel L.

Thanks Randy for the icons (they look great)!!!


I set up my activity for game w/dvd and selected the Nyko IRBT.

The icons I would like ar hte X,O,triangle and square, not the icons spelled in the touch screen.


----------



## Beerstalker

If you want the icons you will have to add the Game console w/dvd, Sony, PlayStation 3. Evidently there is a trademark or something like that on those icons so they are only available when using the PS3 as the device.


I believe all of the commands already in the database for the PlayStation 3 device will work with your Nyko IR receiver (except of course the commands that the receiver doesn't accept like PS, PowerOff, etc).


----------



## roccol

Is anyone with a HArmony One and Fios able to teach their remote any buttons?


I am trying to teach the Harmony the widgets button, but it does not detect IR coming from the Fios remote. I was able to learn other remotes but not the Fios remote. I even have a few of these Fios remotes, none work. The Harmony one software says NO IR detected. I have tried every angle possible. Thanks.


----------



## Angel L.

Has anyone tried to add the PS3 as PS2 for the Nyko irbt?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14425051
> 
> 
> Is anyone with a HArmony One and Fios able to teach their remote any buttons?
> 
> 
> I am trying to teach the Harmony the widgets button, but it does not detect IR coming from the Fios remote. I was able to learn other remotes but not the Fios remote. I even have a few of these Fios remotes, none work. The Harmony one software says NO IR detected. I have tried every angle possible. Thanks.



Is it possible the FiOS remote isn't iR, or it's both iR and RF and running in RF mode. DirecTV remotes do both, not familiar with VeriZon's.


----------



## joe221

UPDATED August 11, 2008: Important Update for Harmony Users



Due to a recent update, an issue has been identified which causes button presses to over respond, sending the same command three times. This affects almost all Harmony users.


If you have updated your remote in the last couple of days, you may be experiencing this issue.

*A fix has been released for this issue. Please update your remote to resolve the issue.*


We apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused.


Best regards,


The Harmony Support Team


----------



## Hothersale

After living with it for almost three weeks, I'm going to have to send my Harmony One back. Compared to my 550, it seems that the One's IR emitter simply isn't up to snuff.


Using the One, I now have one device that fails to receive its switch input command about a quarter of the time, and another device that can only receives commands when I hold the remote at certain angles -- testing the One and the 550 side by side with this device, the One appears to have a large "dead zone" of angles, while the device still responds to the 550 held at almost any angle.


I consider myself an advanced Harmony user and I have spent hours adjusting the device timings, etc., to try and get the One working better, but it continues to be very hit and miss.


I originally bought the One because my 550 developed a glitch that causes the back light to stay on forever unless you hit the Glow button, and I thought the One would be a nice upgrade. There are still many things I like better about the One -- especially the ergonomics and the beautiful screen -- but the seemingly inferior IR transmitter is a deal breaker for me. (That, and having to *look* at the screen to make sure you're about to press the right "button," and even then I still press the wrong one sometimes.)


Anyone else experience anything like this? It occurs to me that it might be a bad remote, but I kinda doubt it. Guess I'll get another 550 instead....


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14428286
> 
> 
> Compared to my 550, it seems that the One's IR emitter simply isn't up to snuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience anything like this? It occurs to me that it might be a bad remote, but I kinda doubt it. Guess I'll get another 550 instead....



Some others have had the same problem. I would do an exchange and try another one. Mine has worked great since day one and the emitter seems to have a wide range.


----------



## roccol

I have found the ir emitter to work well in my setup. I don't even have to point the remote at the hardware stack. Always works. Of course I have other issues though.


----------



## squareeyes

Hothersale,

I also "upgraded" to the One from my 720 and experienced less-then-spectacular IR transmission. It made me yearn to get my old remote back from my buddy. The IR on the One started cutting out every few weeks and wouldn't send commands (confirmed by the digital camera test). After contacting Harmony support they sent me a new One and it works perfectly. IR is as strong as I remember my old 720.

My suggestion is to call tech support, go through the paces to resolve the issue and probably get a warranty replacement.

,R


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14428286
> 
> 
> After living with it for almost three weeks, I'm going to have to send my Harmony One back. Compared to my 550, it seems that the One's IR emitter simply isn't up to snuff.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience anything like this? It occurs to me that it might be a bad remote, but I kinda doubt it. Guess I'll get another 550 instead....



If you go back to some of the earlier pages you will see that this used to be a somewhat common problem. Evidently some of the early production units had bad emitters or something. A lot of people had similar issues to yours that were fixed by taking the unit back and getting a replacement (or having Harmony send them a replacement). If you like the One I would recommend trying this before giving up altogether. Otherwise I would recommend you look at the Harmony 880. It has many of the features of the One without the touchscreen (which I don't really care for either).


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14420832
> 
> 
> Since my posts were lost in the AVS crash, I'll repost:
> 
> 
> 1) If your remote is acting weird, yes Logitech knows and is hurrying to fix it. See the message on the login screen of the software or their forum.



Here's what my Harmony One is doing:


1) it loses date and time info for no apparent reason

2) volume increase/decrease sticks - doesn't feel like a physical button problem but I'm not sure


Is this "acting weird" as you described or something new/different?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/14428924
> 
> 
> Here's what my Harmony One is doing:
> 
> 
> 1) it loses date and time info for no apparent reason
> 2) volume increase/decrease sticks - doesn't feel like a physical button problem but I'm not sure
> 
> 
> Is this "acting weird" as you described or something new/different?



2 sounds right, if you recently updated. Do it again and test, it's fixed.


----------



## Angel L.

I just upgraded from a 720 as well, and it turns off my tv every time I change activities. My tv has separate on and off codes and my 720 did not do that.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14429537
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from a 720 as well, and it turns off my tv every time I change activities. My tv has separate on and off codes and my 720 did not do that.



That should be an east fix in the software--you have to tell it about discrete on-off.


----------



## kpdillon

For those that own both a Tivo and the Harmony, has anyone come up with a creative way to turn on and off closed captioning with a single button? If the sequence command supported six steps it seems it could be easily accomplished...


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14431446
> 
> 
> For those that own both a Tivo and the Harmony, has anyone come up with a creative way to turn on and off closed captioning with a single button? If the sequence command supported six steps it seems it could be easily accomplished...



Create a second sequence


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14431557
> 
> 
> Create a second sequence



Last time I checked there was no way to call up two sequences from a single button. Has this changed?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14429537
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from a 720 as well, and it turns off my tv every time I change activities. My tv has separate on and off codes and my 720 did not do that.



hmmm... this doesn't sound right... regardless of whether or not power is a toggle or a discrete, the harmony should "remember" the state of the device and only issue the command if necessary...


----------



## Beerstalker

I agree, you have something set up wrong. If you want you could PM me your login info and I can check it out for you and fix it. I have done this for other members before. You can change your password to something temporary like 12345, and change it back after I check it out for you, if you aren't comfortable giving me your normal password.


Otherwise you should call Harmony support and tell them what is happening. You might have to wait on hold for a while, but once you talk to a tech they will be able to fix it for you pretty quick I bet.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14431642
> 
> 
> Last time I checked there was no way to call up two sequences from a single button. Has this changed?



You are right you can't call a sequence from another sequence but I think you can add commands at the startup of an activity and then call the sequence thus giving you more than 5 steps. I remember reading something over at Remote Central on this but I don't have the direct link.


----------



## vdbilt

Hi all!

I had the same duplicate command problem with my Harmony 895 . This was fixed after updating my remote. I had this problem for several weeks already and thought it had something to do with a new video component I installed...

Anyway, fixed now!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14431446
> 
> 
> For those that own both a Tivo and the Harmony, has anyone come up with a creative way to turn on and off closed captioning with a single button? If the sequence command supported six steps it seems it could be easily accomplished...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13231382
> 
> 
> You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.
> 
> 
> I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.
> 
> 
> After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.
> 
> 
> I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.
> 
> 
> Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.
> 
> 
> It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!
> 
> 
> My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.
> 
> 
> Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.



That's what I had to do.


----------



## talbain

i noticed with the new update that there is now an option within each activity or device to leave all unused devices on or turn them off...


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14436056
> 
> 
> i noticed with the new update that there is now an option within each activity or device to leave all unused devices on or turn them off...



I don't think that is new. I've been using it for as long as I can remember so that I can have a game or movie paused and switch activities without turning off the device.


----------



## roccol

It takes my harmony like 4 seconds to send the 3 digit channel number and change the channels from "favorites". Is their any way to speed this up?


----------



## Gary J

Change the channels on what? You need to loosen up some details.


----------



## roccol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14439989
> 
> 
> Change the channels on what? You need to loosen up some details.



Change the channels on my fios dvr.


----------



## Panther61

Is there a way I can program into my activity what the volume level should be on my receiver when using the game activity and say a higher volume level for watch TIVO/TV?


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14431446
> 
> 
> For those that own both a Tivo and the Harmony, has anyone come up with a creative way to turn on and off closed captioning with a single button? If the sequence command supported six steps it seems it could be easily accomplished...



FWIW, the latest TiVo software (9.4) has a bullet feature touting the ability to turn the CC on and off directly from the info screen. No more having to pull up the CC menu just to toggle it:


> Quote:
> **Toggle Closed Captioning On and Off*
> 
> The Closed Captioning icon in the Channel Banner now toggles closed captioning on and off.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14439961
> 
> 
> It takes my harmony like 4 seconds to send the 3 digit channel number and change the channels from "favorites". Is their any way to speed this up?



Lower your Inter-Key delay for the DVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Panther61* /forum/post/14440220
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can program into my activity what the volume level should be on my receiver when using the game activity and say a higher volume level for watch TIVO/TV?



As far as I know that can't be done easily unless the receiver has that function built in.


You may be able to program in some kind of sequence that holds the volume down button for a length of time, and then holds the volume up button for a certain length of time. The volume down hold would be used to turn the volume all the way down, and then you could adjust how long the volume up button is held to get it to the right sound level. Not a very easy way to go about doing it though.


----------



## Gary J

If channels can have, say, 4 numbers try leading zeros like channel 43 = 0043.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/14437308
> 
> 
> I don't think that is new. I've been using it for as long as I can remember so that I can have a game or movie paused and switch activities without turning off the device.



i know it could be done, and i think it was available within the individual device menu. but i don't remember seeing it as an option for each activity before. maybe i'm wrong


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14440380
> 
> 
> Lower your Inter-Key delay for the DVR.



mine is already at 0, and it's wicked slow transmitting to my fios dvr... darned if i can figure out why...


----------



## ccotenj

the other thing that i'm having difficulty with is making the previous channel work on this box (QIP-6416-2)... i have the key assigned to (what appears to be) the right command...


----------



## pj121391

I've also been having problems since the major update of HD channels with FIOS. Mine is also slow to input info to the box and my channel up/down button sometimes skips channels, trying to work a solution tonight


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14440554
> 
> 
> mine is already at 0, and it's wicked slow transmitting to my fios dvr... darned if i can figure out why...



I have the exact same complain while using my HR21 also. You program a "favorite" channel, touch the touch screen icon and then sit back and wait. It is way too slow. I haven't figure out how to speed it up either.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flar* /forum/post/14440244
> 
> 
> FWIW, the latest TiVo software (9.4) has a bullet feature touting the ability to turn the CC on and off directly from the info screen. No more having to pull up the CC menu just to toggle it:



Thanks, I realize this - thus my question. Has anyone come up with way to turn CC on and off with a single button on their Harmony remote, especially since Tivo improved the # of clicks needed to turn this on/off.


----------



## tyba

Is it possible to have the Harmony display my list of favorites once I start my activity instead of the list of commands? I don't have much use for the few commands I have linked to the screen, but I could see the favorite buttons used frequently.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyba* /forum/post/14444912
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have the Harmony display my list of favorites once I start my activity instead of the list of commands? I don't have much use for the few commands I have linked to the screen, but I could see the favorite buttons used frequently.



It's possible on the H1. In the harmony software screen where you map favorites there is a check box at the top that will let you toggle commands/faves.

,R


----------



## mshap

I currently have the 880 and love it! However, I am starting to see the charger issues that other 880 users have mentioned before (not making a good connection to the charging base). Has this been fixed with the Harmony One?


----------



## Beerstalker

The Harmony One has much bigger contacts, and I haven't had any issues with charging, nor have I heard of any. However, I haven't had many charging issues with my 880 since I called them and they sent me the latest charging cradle with the magnet instead of a center contact. The few times I have had problems with the new charger was because there was gunk built up in the contacts of the 880 and I just cleaned them with an eraser and it worked fine (I only charge my remotes when they get low, so the contacts get dirtier I think).


----------



## Terran

I'm also on a Verizon FiOS DVR...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14440554
> 
> 
> mine is already at 0, and it's wicked slow transmitting to my fios dvr... darned if i can figure out why...



Mine's at 0 too...still painfully slow for me, as well. Padding the number with leading zeros (i.e. *0*504) doesn't speed it up, either.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14440800
> 
> 
> the other thing that i'm having difficulty with is making the previous channel work on this box (QIP-6416-2)... i have the key assigned to (what appears to be) the right command...



On the DVR Device, I have the "Prev" button set to the "ChannelPrev" command. Do make sure that you're *not* padding your numbers with leading zeros (i.e. *00*49). Doing so (for some reason) won't allow you to jump back to the previous channel!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terran* /forum/post/14446871
> 
> 
> I'm also on a Verizon FiOS DVR...
> 
> 
> On the DVR Device, I have the "Prev" button set to the "ChannelPrev" command. Do make sure that you're *not* padding your numbers with leading zeros (i.e. *00*49). Doing so (for some reason) won't allow you to jump back to the previous channel!



bingo! i had them all padded... that's an "interesting" little feature...


mucho gracias...










now if we could figure out a way to convince it to go faster when receiving numbers from favorites...


----------



## Beerstalker

Have you guys changes the repeats setting?


Go to your PVR device and click on troubleshoot.


There should be an option that says something like "PVR responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally". Select that and click on next.


Set the number of repeats to 0 and click save.


Update your remote and try it out.


If the remote stops responding to commands go in and increase it to 1 and try again. If it still doesn't respond up it to 2.


Most of my devices work fine with 0 repeats, and it helps make them much more responsive.


----------



## Gary J

There is also a setting that says how long a device needs before accepting the next code. Make sure that is not too long.


----------



## ccotenj

we have success!










1) changed number of repeats from 1 to 0. favorites transmitted a little faster.


2) changed inter-device delay from 10000 to 0. favorites ZOOMED across the room!


kudos to gary and to beerstalker... thanks...










as long as i'm being greedy...


i sure wish "prevchannel" would work with the channel number padded... then favorites would change real quickly... you still have to wait for it to recogize that you aren't putting in the 4th digit before the channel change actually occurs...


----------



## Angel L.

I am still having difficulty with my PS3 and the Nyko. If I set up the device as the Nyko it works fine, but no playstation icons. If I set up the device as the PS3, I get the icons but the Nyko does not work. (any suggestions)?


Also, is there a way to set up the tv activitiy to power up and tune to a preset channel every time? (ESPNHD)!


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14450202
> 
> 
> I am still having difficulty with my PS3 and the Nyko.



Me too. But I can't get it to work _at all_.


How did you guys set it all up?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14450202
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to set up the tv activitiy to power up and tune to a preset channel every time? (ESPNHD)!



sure...


1) go into your cable box menu and set it to go to that channel at power on...


2) modify your "watch tv" activity to tune to that channel at startup...


either way should work... i'd use option 1, personally, that way you don't have to deal with setting up delays, etc.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14448286
> 
> 
> we have success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) changed number of repeats from 1 to 0. favorites transmitted a little faster.
> 
> 
> 2) changed inter-device delay from 10000 to 0. favorites ZOOMED across the room!
> 
> 
> kudos to gary and to beerstalker... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as i'm being greedy...
> 
> 
> i sure wish "prevchannel" would work with the channel number padded... then favorites would change real quickly... you still have to wait for it to recogize that you aren't putting in the 4th digit before the channel change actually occurs...



I don't have the same box as you, so this may or may not be an option for you.


Go back thru the box setup and when it asks how it changes channels, select the option that the select/enter (whatever your box uses) command is sent after the numbers. My favorites are faster than I can do it myself now.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14452081
> 
> 
> I don't have the same box as you, so this may or may not be an option for you.
> 
> 
> Go back thru the box setup and when it asks how it changes channels, select the option that the select/enter (whatever your box uses) command is sent after the numbers. My favorites are faster than I can do it myself now.



man, i love this place...










this worked perfectly... favorites now change fast, prevchannel still works... thanks to girdnerg too...


looks like i'm fresh out of complaints for the time being... i'll have to figure out something else to whine about...







i'm sure i'll find more...










ps and ot... this fios box, for all it's little quirks, responds to commands and channel changes a LOT faster than my old SA box...


----------



## roccol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14448286
> 
> 
> we have success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) changed number of repeats from 1 to 0. favorites transmitted a little faster.
> 
> 
> 2) changed inter-device delay from 10000 to 0. favorites ZOOMED across the room!
> 
> 
> kudos to gary and to beerstalker... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as i'm being greedy...
> 
> 
> i sure wish "prevchannel" would work with the channel number padded... then favorites would change real quickly... you still have to wait for it to recogize that you aren't putting in the 4th digit before the channel change actually occurs...



Where can I find setting number 2? I only see inter key delay which I have at 0. This does not help much as the input is still slow, albeit a little better.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14453134
> 
> 
> Where can I find setting number 2? I only see inter key delay which I have at 0. This does not help much as the input is still slow, albeit a little better.



go to devices...

select "settings" for your box...

clck "adjust the delays"...

make both "inter-key delay" and "inter-device" delay be 0... "inter-device" is right below "inter-key"...


that should do it...


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14450202
> 
> 
> I am still having difficulty with my PS3 and the Nyko. If I set up the device as the Nyko it works fine, but no playstation icons. If I set up the device as the PS3, I get the icons but the Nyko does not work. (any suggestions)?



What do you mean the Nyko doesn't work? Does it not respond to any commands, or does it respond too much (clicking left makes it move left 3 times for example)?


----------



## EnzymaticRacer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14447586
> 
> 
> Have you guys changes the repeats setting?
> 
> 
> Go to your PVR device and click on troubleshoot.
> 
> 
> There should be an option that says something like "PVR responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally". Select that and click on next.
> 
> 
> Set the number of repeats to 0 and click save.
> 
> 
> Update your remote and try it out.
> 
> 
> If the remote stops responding to commands go in and increase it to 1 and try again. If it still doesn't respond up it to 2.
> 
> 
> Most of my devices work fine with 0 repeats, and it helps make them much more responsive.



Thanks so much for that tip. Works like a charm with my Motorola DVH3416.


Going to try that setting with my H/K AVR-354 right now as well...


----------



## talbain

alright this is driving me crazy. i just installed a new air conditioner and added it to it's own activity to turn it on and off. the problem is that when i launch my "watch tv" activity, the one insists on turning on/off the a/c. how can i get the one to completely disregard this device? nothing seems to be working


----------



## ccotenj

did you try inserting an "air conditioner is off" instruction in your "watch tv" activity?


----------



## Gary J

Change the A/C Activty to leave device on when leaving activity.


----------



## sflamedic

I just got the Harmony one and am loving it. Couple questions. I have an xbox360 w/ hd drive and was wondering if there is a way to make the remote pick which drive to use automaticaly. Also I see the custom icons for the channels, are there any for the activities? Last question, is there a way to make the remote type the fav channels faster? When i push the channel i want under favorites it types the channel kind of slow. Thanks for the help. I love it so far.


----------



## ccotenj

if you read through the last 15 or so posts on this thread, you might find the answer to your "favorites" issue...


if there's a discrete code that tells the xbox which drive to use, there's no reason why you couldn't do it...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sflamedic* /forum/post/14457568
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony one and am loving it. Couple questions. I have an xbox360 w/ hd drive and was wondering if there is a way to make the remote pick which drive to use automaticaly. Also I see the custom icons for the channels, are there any for the activities? Last question, is there a way to make the remote type the fav channels faster? When i push the channel i want under favorites it types the channel kind of slow. Thanks for the help. I love it so far.



No device out can make that selection, any Harmony included. That's by design, blame MS.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sflamedic* /forum/post/14457568
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony one and am loving it. Couple questions. I have an xbox360 w/ hd drive and was wondering if there is a way to make the remote pick which drive to use automaticaly. Also I see the custom icons for the channels, are there any for the activities? Last question, is there a way to make the remote type the fav channels faster? When i push the channel i want under favorites it types the channel kind of slow. Thanks for the help. I love it so far.




See posts 2627 thru 2629. This might be your answer for changing channels.


----------



## joe221

Just a heads up. Randy has finished his Beijing 2008 Olympic Icon Collection. They are available on his sight http://www.iconharmony.com under the letter "O". Now your "Watch Olympics" activity is complete! Well at least mine is!
















Great work Randy!

Let's take this opportunity to remind the new folks here, it costs money to run that sight, if you use and enjoy his work there is a Paypal button on the page to help him out. We asked all asked him to put it there as we didn't want the cost to eventually discourage him. Please donate!


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14457307
> 
> 
> Change the A/C Activty to leave device on when leaving activity.



i think maybe that's the problem. the power on the a/c is not discrete. if i turn the av system on with the a/c off, it turns it on. if i turn the av system off, it turns it on. is there no option to just have the harmony ignore a device?


----------



## Gary J

Take the device out of all other Activities or choose leave device on when leaving the Activity. You need to take the time to learn the software better.


----------



## bytor99999

My wife hates the Harmony One because it never works for her. I have an activity for watching tv, which just turns on the Onkyo 705 AVR and the Toshiba 52xv540 on, and turns the AVR to cbl/sat and the TV to HDMI 1. However, for some reason when she does it, sometimes only one thing powers on while the other doesn't. Sometimes the TV does turn on, but switches to Input 1 and not HDMI 1.


I just got the Nyko Wireless IR remote so that I could also use the Harmony One to control my PS3, but that doesn't work either.


Where is a good faq, troubleshooting page I can go to, to see if I can fix my problems, or this remote is going into the trash. I hate when I am working or out of town and my wife is calling because she can't watch any TV.


This control was supposed to make things easier.


bytor99999


----------



## Gary J

Tell her to use the Help button (assuming you programmed the remote correctly).


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytor99999* /forum/post/14459585
> 
> 
> My wife hates the Harmony One because it never works for her. I have an activity for watching tv, which just turns on the Onkyo 705 AVR and the Toshiba 52xv540 on, and turns the AVR to cbl/sat and the TV to HDMI 1. However, for some reason when she does it, sometimes only one thing powers on while the other doesn't. Sometimes the TV does turn on, but switches to Input 1 and not HDMI 1.
> 
> 
> I just got the Nyko Wireless IR remote so that I could also use the Harmony One to control my PS3, but that doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> Where is a good faq, troubleshooting page I can go to, to see if I can fix my problems, or this remote is going into the trash. I hate when I am working or out of town and my wife is calling because she can't watch any TV.
> 
> 
> This control was supposed to make things easier.
> 
> 
> bytor99999



As long as you know your settings are good, I'm going to venture a guess that your wife is not pointing the One in the right direction. She's being unsure, looking at the buttons and pointing it where it fails partly.


----------



## moonhawk

Also remember to tell her to keep the remote pointed at your setup until all components are on, and properly working. There are delays as each device is turned on and set to its proper input or whatever. These delay settings can be tweaked to get everything working more smoothly. You can also call Logitech support, they are excellent.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14458762
> 
> 
> Take the device out of all other Activities or choose leave device on when leaving the Activity. You need to take the time to learn the software better.



wow thanks. quite helpful. i'll set about studying the software asap. it's not in any activity, other than it's own, and it's set to stay on all the time in the remote.


i think there's just something funky with the a/c's remote commands, or logitech's interpretation of them. i matched the exact model number with what's in logitech's database, and it shows extra i/r commands which are not present on the remote and are not recognized by the a/c.


----------



## JudgeSmails




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14448286
> 
> 
> we have success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) changed number of repeats from 1 to 0. favorites transmitted a little faster.
> 
> 
> 2) changed inter-device delay from 10000 to 0. favorites ZOOMED across the room!
> 
> 
> kudos to gary and to beerstalker... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as i'm being greedy...
> 
> 
> i sure wish "prevchannel" would work with the channel number padded... then favorites would change real quickly... you still have to wait for it to recogize that you aren't putting in the 4th digit before the channel change actually occurs...



WHOO HOO! Now thats what I'm talking about. Thanks, my favs were so slow but now they fly. I appreciate it.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14453577
> 
> 
> go to devices...
> 
> select "settings" for your box...
> 
> clck "adjust the delays"...
> 
> make both "inter-key delay" and "inter-device" delay be 0... "inter-device" is right below "inter-key"...
> 
> 
> that should do it...



I just tried these changes on my DirecTV HR-700. The difference in speed is astounding.


Thanks for the suggestion.


Burt


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/14462321
> 
> 
> wow thanks. quite helpful. i'll set about studying the software asap. it's not in any activity, other than it's own, and it's set to stay on all the time in the remote.
> 
> 
> i think there's just something funky with the a/c's remote commands, or logitech's interpretation of them. i matched the exact model number with what's in logitech's database, and it shows extra i/r commands which are not present on the remote and are not recognized by the a/c.



Try completely deleting the A/C device and activity from your remote, and then running whatever activity is causing you problems.


One of your TV/receiver/other device commands may be really similar to the power command for your A/C, and it might be causing it to turn on and off. I have a similar problem where the remote signals for my Lutron Maestro light dimmer are very similar to the Video 1 input signal on my receiver. So any time I turn my lights on or off it causes my receiver to change to the video 1 input.


If this is your problem you will need to track down which command is causing the issue and see if you can get by without using that command in your activity. Otherwise you will probably need a different A/C unit.


----------



## ccotenj

burt and judge... thanks, although i can only take the credit for trying things out and posting the results... the other guys came up with the answers...










make sure to do the part about sending an "enter/select" after the numbers if it doesn't change right away...


edit: also make sure to check the number of repeats and try it at 0...


i did a little experimenting with other devices... most of all of them (as someone noted) will work just fine with zero or minimal delay... not only does that make everything faster, but it also cuts down significantly on "failure rate", since the remote doesn't have to remained aimed correctly nearly as long... that might also help the guy who has the significant other that struggles with the remote...


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14463862
> 
> 
> Try completely deleting the A/C device and activity from your remote, and then running whatever activity is causing you problems.
> 
> 
> One of your TV/receiver/other device commands may be really similar to the power command for your A/C, and it might be causing it to turn on and off. I have a similar problem where the remote signals for my Lutron Maestro light dimmer are very similar to the Video 1 input signal on my receiver. So any time I turn my lights on or off it causes my receiver to change to the video 1 input.
> 
> 
> If this is your problem you will need to track down which command is causing the issue and see if you can get by without using that command in your activity. Otherwise you will probably need a different A/C unit.



yep, that's exactly what's happening. i deleted the a/c completely from the harmony and reran my normal activities. the a/c turned on










oh well. it wasn't an absolute necessity to have remote control anyway, and a small piece of electrical tape over the a/c's ir port solved the problem. thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker

Glad you figured out that was the issue and not your remote programming. Sucks that is the case though. Try to narrow down what command it is that causes the issue. You might be able to work around it. If it's something like the volume command though you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## Matt Weldy

How to I change the delay time from the time my pj turns on and then switches inputs? I was looking at the software and there are like 4 boxes to change and I dont know which one.


----------



## PsycloneTW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytor99999* /forum/post/14459585
> 
> 
> My wife hates the Harmony One because it never works for her. I have an activity for watching tv, which just turns on the Onkyo 705 AVR and the Toshiba 52xv540 on, and turns the AVR to cbl/sat and the TV to HDMI 1. However, for some reason when she does it, sometimes only one thing powers on while the other doesn't. Sometimes the TV does turn on, but switches to Input 1 and not HDMI 1.
> 
> 
> I just got the Nyko Wireless IR remote so that I could also use the Harmony One to control my PS3, but that doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> Where is a good faq, troubleshooting page I can go to, to see if I can fix my problems, or this remote is going into the trash. I hate when I am working or out of town and my wife is calling because she can't watch any TV.
> 
> 
> This control was supposed to make things easier.
> 
> 
> bytor99999



Try changing the order that the devices are powered on in. I had a similar issue where my FIOS DVR wasn't turning on, just the TV and Receiver where the order was TV, DVR, Receiver. I swapped the order to be DVR, TV, Receiver and it fixed it. Also play with the delays as well.


----------



## MordredKLB

Does anyone know how long it normally takes Logitech to add new devices to their database? I just bought a brand new receiver and it's not listed. Is there someplace I can go to speed this process along?


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/14470805
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long it normally takes Logitech to add new devices to their database? I just bought a brand new receiver and it's not listed. Is there someplace I can go to speed this process along?



Try last years model. They sometimes work.


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14470971
> 
> 
> Try last years model. They sometimes work.



I already did and it works, but I'd like to one that matches exactly due to some features being slightly different between the two models.


----------



## Gary J

You could always learn the missing codes you need in the meantime. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt Weldy* /forum/post/14470418
> 
> 
> How to I change the delay time from the time my pj turns on and then switches inputs? I was looking at the software and there are like 4 boxes to change and I dont know which one.




Check out this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ht=880+library


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14471569
> 
> 
> You could always learn the missing codes you need in the meantime. Pretty easy to do.



And I will. And I'll delete the codes that don't work. I know you guys are trying to help, but I didn't need a workaround, I just wanted to know how long it normally took and if there was a way to speed that along. Just say "I don't know" if you don't know


----------



## Gary J

Yes there is a way to speed it along. You can find out how in the thread for the brand new Denon AVR-1909.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/14471842
> 
> 
> And I will. And I'll delete the codes that don't work. I know you guys are trying to help, but I didn't need a workaround, I just wanted to know how long it normally took and if there was a way to speed that along. Just say "I don't know" if you don't know



Telephone Logitech.


----------



## rtisovec

I am in the process to switching to a directv setup. I used to plug the TV into the cable box outlet because when turned off, it still made a weird high pitched noise. Essentially having the cable box "unplug" it solved the problem. Directv boxes do not have such a noutlet, so I devised a way that I could use my receiver's switched outlet to turn the tv on and off. The problem is now that the timing is off for setting the input on my old Toshiba 50hdx82 RPTV. I think it's because the receiver takes longer to switch the tv on. Even putting the receiver at the first position for turning it on and the TV at the last doesn't solve it. What I'm trying to do is delay the remote sending of the separate input key so that it actually picks it up. Does setting the power on delay do anything if the tv is checked as "always set to on?"


----------



## tightrope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/14477445
> 
> 
> Does setting the power on delay do anything if the tv is checked as "always set to on?"



No. Not for the TV anyway


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/14477445
> 
> 
> I am in the process to switching to a directv setup. I used to plug the TV into the cable box outlet because when turned off, it still made a weird high pitched noise. Essentially having the cable box "unplug" it solved the problem. Directv boxes do not have such a noutlet, so I devised a way that I could use my receiver's switched outlet to turn the tv on and off. The problem is now that the timing is off for setting the input on my old Toshiba 50hdx82 RPTV. I think it's because the receiver takes longer to switch the tv on. Even putting the receiver at the first position for turning it on and the TV at the last doesn't solve it. What I'm trying to do is delay the remote sending of the separate input key so that it actually picks it up. Does setting the power on delay do anything if the tv is checked as "always set to on?"



No, but what you can do is go ahead and set the TV power settings up, but when it asks you for the command, use something harmless instead of the power command. As an example, my tv commands from harmony had an input8; but my tv only has 7. So when I send this command nothing happens. I'm sure you have something just as harmless to use.


After you've done that, then the power on delay will work the way you want it.


----------



## roccol

Harmony has screwed up input codes for Mitsubishi wd-65735/6. If you hit input 2 it actually goes to input 3. Since the Mitsu remote doesn't have individual input buttons, there is no way for me to program the remote via the learn function. Any thoughts on what I can do?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14486030
> 
> 
> Harmony has screwed up input codes for Mitsubishi wd-65735/6. If you hit input 2 it actually goes to input 3. Since the Mitsu remote doesn't have individual input buttons, there is no way for me to program the remote via the learn function. Any thoughts on what I can do?



is there a command for the mits that "rotates" through your inputs? if so, set something up that issues it enough times to get from input 3 to input 2...


dunno if harmony will fix it if you tell them about it, it's worth sending them an email...


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14486030
> 
> 
> Harmony has screwed up input codes for Mitsubishi wd-65735/6. If you hit input 2 it actually goes to input 3. Since the Mitsu remote doesn't have individual input buttons, there is no way for me to program the remote via the learn function. Any thoughts on what I can do?



Or use input 3 on the TV--assuming it's available?


----------



## roccol

Input 3 does not support component cables, so I am stuck. I have had no sucees with trying to program a macro to get to Input2.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14486576
> 
> 
> Input 3 does not support component cables, so I am stuck. I have had no sucees with trying to program a macro to get to Input2.




Ahh..too bad.


How do you get to input 3 with the Mits remote?


----------



## roccol

You hit the input button and then use the arrows keys to move the cursor and then click select when you are on the correct input.


I have this somewhat working now, but it is flaky.


----------



## 34Ford

Just picked up a opened box "One" at my local BB for $175









And all I could tell the first person had done was peal off the screen guard and then put it back on.

Everything in in mint condition. Glad I took the time to drop in their high priced store this time.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14487290
> 
> 
> You hit the input button and then use the arrows keys to move the cursor and then click select when you are on the correct input.
> 
> 
> I have this somewhat working now, but it is flaky.



So does it work in device mode?


----------



## roccol

No, the analog inputs do not work properly in device mode. Input2 goes to Input 3 and Input 3 goes to INput 4.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14486030
> 
> 
> Harmony has screwed up input codes for Mitsubishi wd-65735/6. If you hit input 2 it actually goes to input 3. Since the Mitsu remote doesn't have individual input buttons, there is no way for me to program the remote via the learn function. Any thoughts on what I can do?



I would first try to add 1 or more similar model tvs to your account, maybe from last year or a newer model if there is one. You don't have to add it/them to an activity. Then try the input commands in device mode. When you find one that works, call harmony and have them add those commands to your profile. I did this to gain even more discreet commands for my Sony tv.


If that doesn't work, I would then go the the avsforum thread for your tv and see what others have done.


----------



## moonhawk

Yeah, sounds like time to call Logitech support.


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roccol* /forum/post/14486030
> 
> 
> Harmony has screwed up input codes for Mitsubishi wd-65735/6. If you hit input 2 it actually goes to input 3. Since the Mitsu remote doesn't have individual input buttons, there is no way for me to program the remote via the learn function. Any thoughts on what I can do?



roccol: Am I reading correctly that you are trying to change inputs through device menu and, if so, why?


I have a mits ws-55859 and the inputs change correctly when each activity is selected so never have to go into device commands to change inputs. I do remember when setting up my one that somewhere it said I had to disable net command for the one to work properly. I was reluctant, but followed the instructions, everything worked great, and retired the mits remote.


----------



## Beerstalker

I would recommend you go through and try all of the commands in the library for your TV. Maybe there is a command that will switch to input 2 that is just mislabeled like the input 3 and input 4 commands are (input 1 maybe?). Once you figure that out, just go in to your TV device and tell it to use the input 3 command to switch to input 2, the input 4 command to switch to input 3, and whatever command you find to switch to input 2.


A lot of TV manufactureres end up using the same codes to do different things on different models. Harmony just copies the commands from one device to another and doesn't change them. Once enough people call or email them that the commands do something different than they are labeled they will update their library. Then you will get a notification when you are changing settings on your remote that the device has been updated, and it gives you the option to add the updated device. Sometimes the updated devices will fix everything, sometimes it will only fix a couple things, and sometimes it will make stuff worse. It's kind of a gamble, because Harmony depends on user feedback to keep their library up to date, and if you get some screwball lying to them it can mess everything up.


----------



## BFRedrocks

So all of a sudden, the left arrow button on my One stopped sending a signal (no "wave" symbols on upper right of screen when button pushed) and I can't seem to get that button to work. I've tried it for all my activities, but even buttons I don't have linked to any comand still send a "signal" when pressed. But for some reason, the left arrow (directional next to the "ok") won't send a signal out, so none of it's commands work.


Anyone experience a hard button no longer working because it isn't sending a signal? Any fixes in mind? I updated everything via computer (firmware, software) and even checked to see that a command was still linked to that button (although it shouldn't matter).










Thanks!


----------



## raugust

I encountered a similar problem with the down arrow on my H1. Logitech replaced the unit under warranty. The issue was preceeded by a "squishing" sound when pressing that particular key. I wonder if there is a design or manufacturing issue with the arrow cluster on the H1.


----------



## zetachi

hmm anyone else getting a server unavailable error for IconHarmony?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14501162
> 
> 
> hmm anyone else getting a server unavailable error for IconHarmony?



I emailed Randy, he'll kick it.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14501385
> 
> 
> I emailed Randy, he'll kick it.



rebooted. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14501775
> 
> 
> rebooted. thanks for the heads up.



Maybe if more people donated you could get something better than a KayPro CP/M box to run it on!


----------



## SubArctic

squareeyes,


Could you add an icon for EWTN?


Thanks! And thanks once again for all of your work--people wouldn't think my Harmony was nearly as cool without your icons.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubArctic* /forum/post/14506148
> 
> 
> squareeyes,
> 
> 
> Could you add an icon for EWTN?
> 
> 
> Thanks! And thanks once again for all of your work--people wouldn't think my Harmony was nearly as cool without your icons.



You caught me in the middle of an update. EWTN is added.


----------



## SubArctic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14506225
> 
> 
> You caught me in the middle of an update. EWTN is added.



Excellent. Thank you very much.


----------



## bkushin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggB* /forum/post/13534588
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone is using the Harmony One with a Time Warner cable DVR. Specifically, I want to know how the remote handles the A B and C buttons. I would like to use this remote but feel my wife will not want to use it unless she can press on an A B or C button. Can these buttons be in the touch screen area? Thanks.



I have a Time Warner DVR & I just picked up a H-1. Works great! And I do have the "A, B & C" buttons on screen. With that said, here's a stupid question: What are they for? They do not do anything & I've never seen or heard of them before. Do you have a Motorola DVR (former Comcast box)?

Would love to know what this feature is & if it's useful...


Thanks.


----------



## BenJF3

I see it has on screen A,B,C buttons. My question is does it have the 4 colored buttons from the DirecTV remote? (IE: teletext keys).


----------



## ccotenj

if it doesn't have them in the database (which i find HIGHLY unlikely), you can "learn" the commands anyway...


and yes, you can put any command you want on the screen...


----------



## BenJF3

I'm aware of that as I have a Harmony 880 currently. I was just wondering if since the A, B, C icon buttons appear if anyone could confirm the colored DircTV buttons also appeared. I would guess so because the Tivo buttons are also in the database. It would be quite foolish to not include the 4 colored DirecTV buttons as well.


----------



## bkushin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14506225
> 
> 
> You caught me in the middle of an update. EWTN is added.



Still getting "Service Temporarily Unavailable" at iconharnony.com. Been that way for last 2 days. Is it just me or is the site still down? And if so, when should we expect it to be back??


Thanks,


Barry


----------



## AreBee

After a few hours of programming and fine-tuning I have the ONE working great. I have a 676 that I was more than satisfied with that can now be retired to the basement. My wife's initial disgust of learning "ANOTHER REMOTE" quickly went away when she saw her favorite channel icons. I also have a page of favorites for my 8 y.o. and 4 y.o girls. My oldest had no problem with the 676 and she can navigate the ONE just as easily. I find it a little better ergonomically than my 676 and the touch screen is so much better than the small customized buttons that the 676 has. Aesthetically this thing is super-slick looking and the rechargeable battery is a huge plus. We have used the ProntoNEO, a One4all Producer, a Kameleon, the 676 and numerous OEM remotes in the past, and the ONE is functionally, the best remote I've used by far.


You certainly have to have a lot of patience in the initial set up, but if you've used and enjoyed any Harmony remote before, this upgrade is a must. Well, I'm off to the beginning of this thread to read up.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkushin* /forum/post/14512878
> 
> 
> Still getting "Service Temporarily Unavailable" at iconharnony.com. Been that way for last 2 days. Is it just me or is the site still down? And if so, when should we expect it to be back??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Barry



bkushin,

iconharmony.com site has been having some issues the last few days with intermittent outages. It's rebooting now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

,r


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AreBee* /forum/post/14512912
> 
> 
> After a few hours of programming and fine-tuning I have the ONE working great. I have a 676 that I was more than satisfied with that can now be retired to the basement. My wife's initial disgust of learning "ANOTHER REMOTE" quickly went away when she saw her favorite channel icons. I also have a page of favorites for my 8 y.o. and 4 y.o girls. My oldest had no problem with the 676 and she can navigate the ONE just as easily. I find it a little better ergonomically than my 676 and the touch screen is so much better than the small customized buttons that the 676 has. Aesthetically this thing is super-slick looking and the rechargeable battery is a huge plus. We have used the ProntoNEO, a One4all Producer, a Kameleon, the 676 and numerous OEM remotes in the past, and the ONE is functionally, the best remote I've used by far.
> 
> 
> You certainly have to have a lot of patience in the initial set up, but if you've used and enjoyed any Harmony remote before, this upgrade is a must. Well, I'm off to the beginning of this thread to read up.



Welcome aboard and enjoy!! Sounds like you got it well under control. Can I assume your icon are from iconharmony.com??


----------



## cablesguy

Hi,


Is there anyway of turning the touchscreen into a mouse pointer for PC.


TIA


----------



## BFRedrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14512821
> 
> 
> I'm aware of that as I have a Harmony 880 currently. I was just wondering if since the A, B, C icon buttons appear if anyone could confirm the colored DircTV buttons also appeared. I would guess so because the Tivo buttons are also in the database. It would be quite foolish to not include the 4 colored DirecTV buttons as well.



I'm using the H20 DirecTV box and can confirm that by default, the H1 put the 4 colored DirecTV buttons on the 1st page of the LCD screen. I have since remapped 4 "hard" buttons as the 4 colored buttons for the DTV box because I have other items on the first LCD page; it just made things easier that way.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cablesguy* /forum/post/14515877
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there anyway of turning the touchscreen into a mouse pointer for PC.
> 
> 
> TIA



Nope not really. The closest is as a Media Center Remote you get control of those commands.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFRedrocks* /forum/post/14517815
> 
> 
> I'm using the H20 DirecTV box and can confirm that by default, the H1 put the 4 colored DirecTV buttons on the 1st page of the LCD screen. I have since remapped 4 "hard" buttons as the 4 colored buttons for the DTV box because I have other items on the first LCD page; it just made things easier that way.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Terry.P

To the guys that are using HR20's:


Have you had intermitent issues with the "power on" sequence for the given activity? All of my devices turn on but the HR20 turns on about half of the time and turn off all of the time. When I press the help button it turns on every time. I have played with the sequence and the delay, no help.


----------



## bschellva

I've seen some people make reference to Red, Green, Blue and Yellow images for buttons. What's the magic device/activity to get these images? Will they work in any activity with the proper device or only the Watch TV activity?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschellva* /forum/post/14519633
> 
> 
> I've seen some people make reference to Red, Green, Blue and Yellow images for buttons. What's the magic device/activity to get these images? Will they work in any activity with the proper device or only the Watch TV activity?



No just some it comes from Harmony we can't add it. Some devices have fancy button graphics like DirecTV DVRs, TiVo, XBox 360. PS/3, Motorola and SA cable boxes. Also make sure you don't have any text or the graphic won't appear in that space.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry.P* /forum/post/14519496
> 
> 
> To the guys that are using HR20's:
> 
> 
> Have you had intermitent issues with the "power on" sequence for the given activity? All of my devices turn on but the HR20 turns on about half of the time and turn off all of the time. When I press the help button it turns on every time. I have played with the sequence and the delay, no help.



Try increasing "Repeats."


----------



## AreBee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14515779
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard and enjoy!! Sounds like you got it well under control. Can I assume your icon are from iconharmony.com??




Thanks Joe!


Still tweaking delays and repeats and such, and in the first 30 pages of reading I have learned how to clean some minor issues such as the favorites not recognizing that my Mits TV does not have a unique dash button, (it's the cancel button) and a few other things too.


I did get my icons from Randy's site and they are a huge hit with the family. I thought it only right to send him a modest donation as a token of my appreciation.


Well, only 60 pages of reading left!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry.P* /forum/post/14519496
> 
> 
> To the guys that are using HR20's:
> 
> 
> Have you had intermitent issues with the "power on" sequence for the given activity? All of my devices turn on but the HR20 turns on about half of the time and turn off all of the time. When I press the help button it turns on every time. I have played with the sequence and the delay, no help.



Try setting the activity power-on sequence so that the HR20 powers on first. I had the same problem with my DVD player in the watch DVD activity and changing it to power on first fixed it.


If you've already tried that, you could always give support a call. Increasing the repeats or delays might work, but then the box may become sluggish.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AreBee* /forum/post/14524766
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> Still tweaking delays and repeats and such, and in the first 30 pages of reading I have learned how to clean some minor issues such as the favorites not recognizing that my Mits TV does not have a unique dash button, (it's the cancel button) and a few other things too.
> 
> 
> I did get my icons from Randy's site and they are a huge hit with the family. I thought it only right to send him a modest donation as a token of my appreciation.
> 
> 
> Well, only 60 pages of reading left!



On my Mits the remote has a Cancel/- key in the lower left of the number set. I learned it as - to not have to remember to use Cancel for dashes.

I place it on the + key on the One.


----------



## b_scott

i'm getting a creaky squishy channel down button, is that something that would be covered in the warranty?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14526770
> 
> 
> i'm getting a creaky squishy channel down button, is that something that would be covered in the warranty?



If you didn't spill anything on it, just call them.


----------



## AreBee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14526685
> 
> 
> On my Mits the remote has a Cancel/- key in the lower left of the number set. I learned it as - to not have to remember to use Cancel for dashes.
> 
> I place it on the + key on the One.




Yep! That's exactly what I learned very early in this thread. I also decreased the number of repeats on my HR21 and the channel changes go quickly and the Program Guide really screams. I just recently increased the number of repeats on my Yamaha receiver as it sometimes does not change inputs when changing activities. I'll see how that works a little later.


----------



## Perneta

Hello... I have a Harmony One remote and a sony KDL-32S3000 and I can't select inputav5, inputav6 and inputav7. input av1, 2 and 3 works fine and inputav4 goes to Av6 on the tv.


could anyone help me with this one? tried costumer support but they couldn't help me ...


Thank you in advance... sorry for the poor english...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perneta* /forum/post/14536729
> 
> 
> Hello... I have a Harmony One remote and a sony KDL-32S3000 and I can't select inputav5, inputav6 and inputav7. input av1, 2 and 3 works fine and inputav4 goes to Av6 on the tv.
> 
> 
> could anyone help me with this one? tried costumer support but they couldn't help me ...
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance... sorry for the poor english...



Sometimes the database has bad information or the labels of the inputs is wrong. On the One, go into the "Device" and on the touch screen check all the choices. Anything that looks like it might be an input (skip volume color etc.) press it ans see what happens. You should find what you are looking for and then can make adjustments around the errors. Good luck! Report back what you find.


----------



## kininn

Just a 'heads up', FYI.


After spending a loooong time programming on my H1 for Closed Caption for my Dish DVR (9 buttons on Dish remote but worked great on H1 thank you all) I went back a couple weeks later to add a minor change and there was a message "Update Available". I did the Update first but then my settings for CC were lost. Took another long time to reprogram and had to get assist from CS. Logitech is very helpful.

I don't know what caused it. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Beerstalker

It's happened to many people. Logitech sometimes updates a devices codeset. If your setup is working as it is most of us would recommend ignoring the updated device. If you want to try the updated device it is best to add it as a seperate device, and add new activities to try it out, rather than replacing your current device.


----------



## SouthernSaltine

Hello, been around the forum for a while but newly registered, thought I would let you know that I too have this system and everything works PERFECT (even my PS3 with the IR2BT) switching between the inputs with my Harmony One. Here is what I have and what input it is all in.


Fist off I have:


Samsung HLT5676 DLP TV

Samsung AS720 Receiver (HTIB)

DirecTV HR21 HD Receiver

Comcast (No Box straight from the pole to TV)

Xbox 360

PlayStation 3


OKAY I have connected:


DirecTV to receiver in (SAT HDMI 1)

Playstation 3 to receiver in (DVD HDMI 1)

Receiver to TV (HDMI 1)

Xbox 360 to TV (Component input 1)

TV to receiver (Optical 1)

Comcast from pole to TV (ANT 1)



I have no problems switching between all activities with the remote.

How I got to this point was a little time consuming and with ALOT of help with Logitech Tech support. After all the reprogramming and trial and error, Logitech Tech support and I were able to make it all work PERFECT!


I can select WATCH DIRECTV and it turns my TV to (HDMI 1) and receiver to (HDMI SAT) I click PLAY PLAYSTTION 3 it turns my receiver to (DVD HDMI 1) TV stays the same. I click PLAY XBOX 360it changes the TV to (Component 1) and the receiver to (DVD Optical 1) click WATCH COMCAST it turns the TV to (ANT 1) and receiver to (Optical 1) I also have LISTEN TO RADIO that turns the receiver to (FM) and turns everything else (OFF)(DirecTV receiver stays on all the time, no matter what.)

The remote will get out of sync from time to time but a push of the HELP button im back on track.


Hope this helps someone out.


Here is a little shot of my setup.


----------



## b_scott

i love your setup, so clean. nice!


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14542529
> 
> 
> i love your setup, so clean. nice!



Thanks.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14542529
> 
> 
> i love your setup, so clean. nice!



Ditto. Very nice setup. You should see mine, from the rear, on second thought YOU DON'T want to.


----------



## cablesguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14518733
> 
> 
> Nope not really. The closest is as a Media Center Remote you get control of those commands.



thx for the reply, would be great if its able to


----------



## iresq

FYI - Blockbuster has the One for sale @ $199. With 12% rewards card $176. A great deal.


----------



## EnergyOwner

Is there any way to reorder devices on the H1?


----------



## mak99

*Onkyo x05/Harmony One owners, please read!!*










Happy owner of the Harmony One since, well...Day One! Recently bought a second unit for our main level system, and have been tweaking for fun improvements. One of my favorites was the ability to program the LCD buttons to go directly to the presets of the Yamaha HTR-5660 (see attached pic for a screenshot of the H1's LCD).


To do this, I was able to go under the "Listen to Radio" activity and custom program the buttons as follows:

Button 1 on LCD:

Label - 88.5 KPLU / NPR

Device - HTR-5660

Command - Preset1


...and so on for eight stations total. It's actually kinda cool that the LCD buttons have the freq #, station name, and a short descriptor such as "98.9 KWJZ Smooth Jazz" or "88.5 KPLU / NPR".

*HOWEVER,* I'm upgrading this receiver from the non-HDMI Yamaha to an Onkyo TX-SR705, for HDMI switching and Dolby TrueHD/dts HD decoding (HD DVD and future Blu-ray). The Onkyo is still sitting new in the box, *until I figure out how to program the Harmony to be able to go directly to the Onkyo's presets*. Otherwise, I might sell and buy a Yamaha RX-V1800 on special at 6ave.com.










I've tried to do the direct preset tuning with our basement system's Onkyo TX-SR805, and have not achieved success yet into the H1. By reading the first 75 pages of this thread (and I'll finish by this weekend), I tried using the "RAW" command learning, but that has not worked 100% yet (I've gotten the H1 to recognize a few of the keypresses, but not an entire sequence yet). I know that I can use the original Onkyo remote and tune directly to any station by pressing _*RECEIVER / D.TUN / 885*_ to go to 88.5, etc. I just want to be able to do the same thing via a single button press on the H1's LCD screen...


Has anyone come up with a way to go directly to any of the 40 presets on the Onkyo 705/805??


Thanks in advance for your suggestions, and especially to Squareeyes for *awesome* icons! I assume you are still accepting "thanks" via PaynPal?










EDIT: Except for the above Onkyo tuner direct preset issue, my two H1's have been great purchases! The downstairs AV system (Hitachi 42HDX99, Onkyo 805, Tosh HD-XA2, Sammy BD-P1500, Yamaha DVD-S2300, and Comcast HD STB) and main level AV system (Sammy LN-T4061F, Yammy 5660, Tosh HD-XA2/A35, Yammy DVD-CX1 and Comcast HD STB) have been a breeze to operate. Thanks to all on this thread for many great suggestions!


----------



## AreBee

I guess the red, green, blue and yellow aren't set up for DVD players. My Sony BDPS-300 has those color buttons but I only get text on the touch screen.


----------



## tripleM

Just got new DVD player & I want to use the same commands (for the most part) as with the old one.

I want to keep the old activity around just in case the new player isn't up to snuff.


Can I copy/duplicate the old activity to the new activity?


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14552230
> 
> 
> Is there any way to reorder devices on the H1?



Not really. You might not have noticed this, but if you're in an activity, the devices used in that activity are pushed to the top of the list automatically. Since this remote was designed to be activity-based, the whole idea of a static device order makes little sense. I'm not saying your question doesn't make sense -- I wondered exactly the same thing when I first started using the remote. As you get use to it and adopt the activity "philosophy," you'll see how convenient it is to let the remote make those "decisions" for you.


Enjoy!


----------



## EnergyOwner

Thanks. I'm new to all this "Activity" based stuff. I guess I'll get the hang of it soon enough.


----------



## slogun

I got the Harmony One for my birthday and have been in the process of setting it up. So far, it's been an exercise in frustration, for the most part. The thing often "forgets " to turn on my Samsung TV along with an "Activity" and it also often turns on another component (i.e. Panny DVD player or Toshiba HD-DVD player) that is not part of an "Activity."

I've begun reading through this thread in the hope of finding answers to these issues, but I find myself grabbing the original remote(s) to quickly get where I want to go.

Hopefully, with the help of this thread, I will solve these issues.


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14559345
> 
> 
> I got the Harmony One for my birthday and have been in the process of setting it up. So far, it's been an exercise in frustration, for the most part. The thing often "forgets " to turn on my Samsung TV along with an "Activity" and it also often turns on another component (i.e. Panny DVD player or Toshiba HD-DVD player) that is not part of an "Activity."
> 
> I've begun reading through this thread in the hope of finding answers to these issues, but I find myself grabbing the original remote(s) to quickly get where I want to go.
> 
> Hopefully, with the help of this thread, I will solve these issues.



It sounds to me that your devices are out of sync. If you have not been using the "Help" button, I would suggest that you try try it for a while and understand what it does. Click the Help button once and wait and see if it corrects your problem. If if does not, then follow the intructions on the screen. Normally this will correct your sync problems most of the time and set everything back to normal.


If the above is true you will soon find these sync problems will go away.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vonzoog* /forum/post/14561113
> 
> 
> It sounds to me that your devices are out of sync. If you have not been using the "Help" button, I would suggest that you try try it for a while and understand what it does.



Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I had been using the Help button, but that didn't seem to be addressing the problem of an additional component turning on. I've since udated the firmware and installed the new 7.5 software.

Things do seem to be coming to gether now.


----------



## TRT

I purchased a Harmony One yesterday and I was wondering; How do you put the channel icons on the touch screen for D*TV?


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/14561990
> 
> 
> I purchased a Harmony One yesterday and I was wondering; How do you put the channel icons on the touch screen for D*TV?




First, surf to www.iconharmony.com and get the great icons that are on the website. You can download them. Then go in the menu under your "watch tv" activity or whatever you have named it and click on the set favorites button. You will have a big 24 spot area, the buttons for browse will open up a folder with a bunch of ugly fox icons, change it to your downloaded icon folder and you're set.


----------



## robnlili

This remote seems awesome unfortuntetly I cant get it to work....spent over a total of 4 hours on phone support and they told me just try not to turn on and off your system to close together and hopefully it should work....









remote looks awesome but looks arent everything..bummer..will be returning to best buy.


----------



## Eyefly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Panther61* /forum/post/14440220
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can program into my activity what the volume level should be on my receiver when using the game activity and say a higher volume level for watch TIVO/TV?



I have contacted H1 telephone support with this same question about setting my 52XBR4 TV volume to a certain level with specific activities. I was told that it was not possible without doing a sequence program using repeated volume up/down presses.

Has anyone figured out a better way to set the volume for certain devices with their H1 without using repeated key presses?


----------



## GR1MM

I purchased my Harmony One about 6 months ago.I love it,it's one of my favorite things I own.This afternoon I knocked it off my coffee table on accident,and it hit the floor pretty hard.The screen doesn't work now.Instead of my favorites,activities,etc.,the screen is white with a few black spots.

Attachment 118450 
Attachment 118451 
Attachment 118452 

Does the manufacturers warranty cover this? I never used a manufacturer warranty for anything I purchased before.I didn't buy the extended warranty from the store I purchased it from(I didn't have the money at the time).If not is there another way I can go about fixing this?


----------



## ccotenj

manufacturers rarely cover customer abuse under warrantee, unfortunately. I'd call them and be honest with them and see what they can do to help you out.


Good luck.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14564452
> 
> 
> I purchased my Harmony One about 6 months ago.I love it,it's one of my favorite things I own.This afternoon I knocked it off my coffee table on accident,and it hit the floor pretty hard.The screen doesn't work now.Instead of my favorites,activities,etc.,the screen is white with a few black spots.
> 
> Attachment 118450
> Attachment 118451
> Attachment 118452
> 
> Does the manufacturers warranty cover this? I never used a manufacturer warranty for anything I purchased before.I didn't buy the extended warranty from the store I purchased it from(I didn't have the money at the time).If not is there another way I can go about fixing this?



Damn that sucks!! I dont think the manufacturer's warranty covers accidental damage, only defects and workmanship/operation defects.

Hey it never huts to try though. Call them up and tell them that it is not working, dont come right out and tell them that you dropped it, but that it just has something weird on the screen "just showing up white" maybe you will get lucky!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eyefly* /forum/post/14563575
> 
> 
> I have contacted H1 telephone support with this same question about setting my 52XBR4 TV volume to a certain level with specific activities. I was told that it was not possible without doing a sequence program using repeated volume up/down presses.
> 
> Has anyone figured out a better way to set the volume for certain devices with their H1 without using repeated key presses?



The basic question you need to ask yourself is...Can my original remotes do this? The One is not magic it is a very smart universal remote. If you would have to press and hold volume down when you change from device to device, then that's what the One will need to do.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14564452
> 
> 
> I purchased my Harmony One about 6 months ago.I love it,it's one of my favorite things I own.This afternoon I knocked it off my coffee table on accident,and it hit the floor pretty hard.The screen doesn't work now.Instead of my favorites,activities,etc.,the screen is white with a few black spots.
> 
> Attachment 118450
> Attachment 118451
> Attachment 118452
> 
> Does the manufacturers warranty cover this? I never used a manufacturer warranty for anything I purchased before.I didn't buy the extended warranty from the store I purchased it from(I didn't have the money at the time).If not is there another way I can go about fixing this?



Most EWs don't cover drop damage anyway. Your only hope is the credit card (you didn't use cash, right?). Does it have an "anything goes" protection clause. Remember the old commercials of the kid with the peanut butter sandwich being inserted into a VCR? Well that's your only hope. You can ask Harmony about repair cost, my guess is you're SOL.


----------



## Eyefly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14564547
> 
> 
> The basic question you need to ask yourself is...Can my original remotes do this? The One is not magic it is a very smart universal remote. If you would have to press and hold volume down when you change from device to device, then that's what the One will need to do.



Thanks joe221. Your answer makes a lot of sense to me. Now I realize that it will be necessary to program the sequence of volume down button pushes. Thanks for helping me understand what my H1 will and will not do.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eyefly* /forum/post/14563575
> 
> 
> I have contacted H1 telephone support with this same question about setting my 52XBR4 TV volume to a certain level with specific activities. I was told that it was not possible without doing a sequence program using repeated volume up/down presses.
> 
> Has anyone figured out a better way to set the volume for certain devices with their H1 without using repeated key presses?



That may not be entirely true. Does the 52XBR4 have a discrete code for specific volume levels? (check remotecentral). If if does, you can get the code and have harmony support add for you. My 3808 supports this. I download to a broken Pronto and learn.


You still can't tie it directly to an activity, but you can make is a custom button.


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/14562865
> 
> 
> First, surf to www.iconharmony.com and get the great icons that are on the website. You can download them. Then go in the menu under your "watch tv" activity or whatever you have named it and click on the set favorites button. You will have a big 24 spot area, the buttons for browse will open up a folder with a bunch of ugly fox icons, change it to your downloaded icon folder and you're set.



Thank you!


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Hello Everyone! Just finally joined the club. Been following this thread since page 60/92 and now am no longer a lurker.







The old lady gave this to me for me birthday on Friday. Apparently she does listen.










I'm _almost_ ready to shelve my other remotes. I keep finding commands here and there I missed. But this thing is definitely a great remote. She said to me on Saturday, "I didn't know you could do activities on it." She likes being able to push 1 button to do multiple commands.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14573266
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! Just finally joined the club. Been following this thread since page 60/92 and now am no longer a lurker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old lady gave this to me for me birthday on Friday. Apparently she does listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _almost_ ready to shelve my other remotes. I keep finding commands here and there I missed. But this thing is definitely a great remote. She said to me on Saturday, "I didn't know you could do activities on it." She likes being able to push 1 button to do multiple commands.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14573266
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! Just finally joined the club. Been following this thread since page 60/92 and now am no longer a lurker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old lady gave this to me for me birthday on Friday. Apparently she does listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _almost_ ready to shelve my other remotes. I keep finding commands here and there I missed. But this thing is definitely a great remote. She said to me on Saturday, "I didn't know you could do activities on it." She likes being able to push 1 button to do multiple commands.



Welcome! I just loaded twenty-four new icons into the remote and they work beautifully.


----------



## TRT

I wish you could load more than 24 icons to match DirecTV's long list of HD channels.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/14575763
> 
> 
> I wish you could load more than 24 icons to match DirecTV's long list of HD channels.



You can create more activities to get around this. I have "Watch Movies", "Watch Sports" etc.

I have Watch DirecTV as my general starting point but the others to get to use more of Randy's icons!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/14575763
> 
> 
> I wish you could load more than 24 icons to match DirecTV's long list of HD channels.



i've seen it posted here and elsewhere users who create more than one 'watch tv' activity to accommodate more icons. naming them 'watch hd movies', 'watch kids tv', watch hd sports', etc.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14575837
> 
> 
> You can create more activities to get around this. I have "Watch Movies", "Watch Sports" etc.
> 
> I have Watch DirecTV as my general starting point but the others to get to use more of Randy's icons!



deja vu.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14575854
> 
> 
> deja vu.



By one minute! Great minds think alike!


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14553753
> 
> *Onkyo x05/Harmony One owners, please read!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOWEVER,* I'm upgrading this receiver from the non-HDMI Yamaha to an Onkyo TX-SR705, for HDMI switching and Dolby TrueHD/dts HD decoding (HD DVD and future Blu-ray). The Onkyo is still sitting new in the box, *until I figure out how to program the Harmony to be able to go directly to the Onkyo's presets*. Otherwise, I might sell and buy a Yamaha RX-V1800 on special at 6ave.com.



Does anyone have any ideas regarding this??


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14586038
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas regarding this??



It's sitting in the box? So you never tried to set it up and are waiting for???? Or do you know it doesn't work and are waiting for???


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14575854
> 
> 
> deja vu.



While we're at it.

Icon requests:

WGN America

Palladia (Formerly MHD)


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14575837
> 
> 
> You can create more activities to get around this. I have "Watch Movies", "Watch Sports" etc.
> 
> I have Watch DirecTV as my general starting point but the others to get to use more of Randy's icons!



ah genius gonna have to try that one







Question and I'm assuming yes that you can switch from one activity to another without everything cycling on and off?


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14587184
> 
> 
> ... Question and I'm assuming yes that you can switch from one activity to another without everything cycling on and off?



Yes.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/14575755
> 
> 
> I just loaded twenty-four new icons into the remote and they work beautifully.



Glad to see you got it figured out.


----------



## GR1MM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14564452
> 
> 
> I purchased my Harmony One about 6 months ago.I love it,it's one of my favorite things I own.This afternoon I knocked it off my coffee table on accident,and it hit the floor pretty hard.The screen doesn't work now.Instead of my favorites,activities,etc.,the screen is white with a few black spots.
> 
> Attachment 118450
> Attachment 118451
> Attachment 118452
> 
> Does the manufacturers warranty cover this? I never used a manufacturer warranty for anything I purchased before.I didn't buy the extended warranty from the store I purchased it from(I didn't have the money at the time).If not is there another way I can go about fixing this?



I called Logitech support and explained what happened to my Harmony One.They made sure I was still under waranty(up to 1 year),then without asking any questions about the remote,they asked for my address,and told me I should be recieving a replacement Harmony One within 3-5 days.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14587184
> 
> 
> ah genius gonna have to try that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question and I'm assuming yes that you can switch from one activity to another without everything cycling on and off?



Nothing turns on and off (Smart State) but I get an HDMI handshake picture pop.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14588808
> 
> 
> I called Logitech support and explained what happened to my Harmony One.They made sure I was still under waranty(up to 1 year),then without asking any questions about the remote,they asked for my address,and told me I should be recieving a replacement Harmony One within 3-5 days.



can't say enough bout logitech support. I have not heard one bad story about them. They usually send a replacement with no questions asked and on their dime to boot.


I'd like to see other companies that do that.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14588808
> 
> 
> I called Logitech support and explained what happened to my Harmony One.They made sure I was still under waranty(up to 1 year),then without asking any questions about the remote,they asked for my address,and told me I should be recieving a replacement Harmony One within 3-5 days.



Did they say you had to send the other one back?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14589875
> 
> 
> Did they say you had to send the other one back?



They usually want the remote back and provide shipping for that. If they don't (ie my old 880 once), they nuke it by the internal serial number so no one can ever use it.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14553753
> 
> *Onkyo x05/Harmony One owners, please read!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy owner of the Harmony One since, well...Day One! Recently bought a second unit for our main level system, and have been tweaking for fun improvements. One of my favorites was the ability to program the LCD buttons to go directly to the presets of the Yamaha HTR-5660 (see attached pic for a screenshot of the H1's LCD).
> 
> 
> To do this, I was able to go under the "Listen to Radio" activity and custom program the buttons as follows:
> 
> Button 1 on LCD:
> 
> Label - 88.5 KPLU / NPR
> 
> Device - HTR-5660
> 
> Command - Preset1
> 
> 
> ...and so on for eight stations total. It's actually kinda cool that the LCD buttons have the freq #, station name, and a short descriptor such as "98.9 KWJZ Smooth Jazz" or "88.5 KPLU / NPR".
> 
> *HOWEVER,* I'm upgrading this receiver from the non-HDMI Yamaha to an Onkyo TX-SR705, for HDMI switching and Dolby TrueHD/dts HD decoding (HD DVD and future Blu-ray). The Onkyo is still sitting new in the box, *until I figure out how to program the Harmony to be able to go directly to the Onkyo's presets*. Otherwise, I might sell and buy a Yamaha RX-V1800 on special at 6ave.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to do the direct preset tuning with our basement system's Onkyo TX-SR805, and have not achieved success yet into the H1. By reading the first 75 pages of this thread (and I'll finish by this weekend), I tried using the "RAW" command learning, but that has not worked 100% yet (I've gotten the H1 to recognize a few of the keypresses, but not an entire sequence yet). I know that I can use the original Onkyo remote and tune directly to any station by pressing _*RECEIVER / D.TUN / 885*_ to go to 88.5, etc. I just want to be able to do the same thing via a single button press on the H1's LCD screen...
> 
> 
> Has anyone come up with a way to go directly to any of the 40 presets on the Onkyo 705/805??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions, and especially to Squareeyes for *awesome* icons! I assume you are still accepting "thanks" via PaynPal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Except for the above Onkyo tuner direct preset issue, my two H1's have been great purchases! The downstairs AV system (Hitachi 42HDX99, Onkyo 805, Tosh HD-XA2, Sammy BD-P1500, Yamaha DVD-S2300, and Comcast HD STB) and main level AV system (Sammy LN-T4061F, Yammy 5660, Tosh HD-XA2/A35, Yammy DVD-CX1 and Comcast HD STB) have been a breeze to operate. Thanks to all on this thread for many great suggestions!



You should be able to do this by setting up a sequence. You will need to make a sequence for each station though, as I don't think Onkyo has a simple command to go to preset 1 or anything like that.


You should be able to make a sequence that goes something like this.


DirectTune

9

9

.

9


You would then name that sequence something like 99.9 and assign it wherever you want (the number 1, the screen, whatever).


I have not tried this, but I think it should work.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14586084
> 
> 
> It's sitting in the box? So you never tried to set it up and are waiting for???? Or do you know it doesn't work and are waiting for???



Joe - sorry that I wasn't more clear on my situation...


I do have the Onkyo 805 amp downstairs and has been up and running for a while. I've tried to program that system's H1 to do the direct preset access, but cannot get it to work. I figured if I could make this work for our few-months old 805, then I'd have no problem programming the second H1 remote for the yet-to-be-installed 705.


With my current upstairs system's Yamaha (HTR-5660) ability to go directly to Preset 1 (or #4, or #8, or #3, etc) at will, and having the corresponding button show the frequency and call letters, it's so easy to go directly to the station I want. With the Onkyo, I can only advance thru the Presets one at a time (ie, #1, then #2, then #3, etc), and not knowing exactly which station is next.


Does this now make more sense?










I guess I'll post this same question over in the 705 and 805 forums...


BTW - the 705 is still sealed in the box as it'll be worth a few $$ more should I actually sell it...


----------



## GR1MM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14589875
> 
> 
> Did they say you had to send the other one back?



Yes,within 30 days after I recieve the new one.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14590873
> 
> 
> Joe - sorry that I wasn't more clear on my situation...
> 
> 
> I do have the Onkyo 805 amp downstairs and has been up and running for a while. I've tried to program that system's H1 to do the direct preset access, but cannot get it to work. I figured if I could make this work for our few-months old 805, then I'd have no problem programming the second H1 remote for the yet-to-be-installed 705.
> 
> 
> With my current upstairs system's Yamaha (HTR-5660) ability to go directly to Preset 1 (or #4, or #8, or #3, etc) at will, and having the corresponding button show the frequency and call letters, it's so easy to go directly to the station I want. With the Onkyo, I can only advance thru the Presets one at a time (ie, #1, then #2, then #3, etc), and not knowing exactly which station is next.
> 
> 
> Does this now make more sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll post this same question over in the 705 and 805 forums...
> 
> 
> BTW - the 705 is still sealed in the box as it'll be worth a few $$ more should I actually sell it...



I think I asked this earlier but I think not to you. Is there a key on the Onkyo original remote that does this task? If there is did the One map it? If not, can it learn it from the original remote. If none of the above then maybe like mentioned earlier an sequence (macro to you and me) might be the answer.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14590780
> 
> 
> You should be able to make a sequence that goes something like this.
> 
> 
> DirectTune
> 
> 9
> 
> 9
> 
> .
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> You would then name that sequence something like 99.9 and assign it wherever you want (the number 1, the screen, whatever).
> 
> 
> I have not tried this, but I think it should work.



Yes, I have tried that, trying to learn this exact Sequence (except for the ".") via the RAW command. I've _almost_ got it to work when I was experimenting with the 805's remote, trying to zap these commands straight into the H1. But it just won't seem to take it 100%...


P. 64 of the 705 manual says to push the following for direct station access, say to 103.7:
*"Receiver" button;

"D.Tun" button;

1037 (without the ".")*


Using the Onkyo remote, this works perfectly. I've tried to teach this exact Sequence to the H1. However, when the H1 sends the supposedly-learned command to the receiver, the Onkyo ends up in the TAPE mode - since that corresponds to the "7" key (last digit in that sequence) of the original Onkyo remote. The sequence to send a signal of 88.5 has the Onkyo in the AUX1 mode (again, corresponding digit of the original remote).


I just wish the Onkyo had the ability to program a "Preset1" command, just like the Yamahas (and others?) allow, while in the Harmony software.


Oh well, I'll try to do the RAW/Sequence command one more time, it just doesn't recognize all the keypresses of the Onkyo remote. Maybe I'll skip pushing the RECEIVER button to see if that makes a difference...


Guess I'll keep trying...







but thanks so much for your input!


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14593728
> 
> 
> I think I asked this earlier but I think not to you. Is there a key on the Onkyo original remote that does this task? If there is did the One map it? If not, can it learn it from the original remote. If none of the above then maybe like mentioned earlier an sequence (macro to you and me) might be the answer.



Joe - per my reply to Beer, the original remote does this just fine. I'll see if I can try again - maybe I'm not pressing the Onkyo's keys fast enough...


Thanks for sticking with me! And should I figure out how to do the direct station access, I'll gladly post up how I was able to figger it out...


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14593787
> 
> 
> I've tried to teach this exact Sequence to the H1.



I have only had very limited success trying to learn a sequence of commands with this and several other remotes. I think learning remotes are designed to learn a command, not a sequence of commands. I have had limited luck with learning multiple x-10 commands.


Your best bet is with the sequence feature. You may have to play around a bit with the timings. If you can't find a solution here, try remotecentral.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14586092
> 
> 
> While we're at it.
> 
> Icon requests:
> 
> WGN America
> 
> Palladia (Formerly MHD)



Joe,

Palladia and WGN America added. I'll take care of the Mitsu diamond slide (from RC) this weekend.

,R


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/14595545
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> Palladia and WGN America added. I'll take care of the Mitsu diamond slide (from RC) this weekend.
> 
> ,R



Thanks!


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14595218
> 
> 
> Your best bet is with the sequence feature. You may have to play around a bit with the timings. If you can't find a solution here, try remotecentral.



Thanks for the reminder for remotecentral - I'm aware of that site, just thought/hoped I'd find an answer here with the great knowledge base of us fanatics!










So I'll head over to remotecentral this weekend to see what I can dig up over there...


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14596418
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder for remotecentral - I'm aware of that site, just thought/hoped I'd find an answer here with the great knowledge base of us fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll head over to remotecentral this weekend to see what I can dig up over there...


 http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ony/list.cgi?0


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/14593787
> 
> 
> Yes, I have tried that, trying to learn this exact Sequence (except for the ".") via the RAW command. I've _almost_ got it to work when I was experimenting with the 805's remote, trying to zap these commands straight into the H1. But it just won't seem to take it 100%...
> 
> 
> P. 64 of the 705 manual says to push the following for direct station access, say to 103.7:
> *"Receiver" button;
> 
> "D.Tun" button;
> 
> 1037 (without the ".")*
> 
> 
> Using the Onkyo remote, this works perfectly. I've tried to teach this exact Sequence to the H1. However, when the H1 sends the supposedly-learned command to the receiver, the Onkyo ends up in the TAPE mode - since that corresponds to the "7" key (last digit in that sequence) of the original Onkyo remote. The sequence to send a signal of 88.5 has the Onkyo in the AUX1 mode (again, corresponding digit of the original remote).
> 
> 
> I just wish the Onkyo had the ability to program a "Preset1" command, just like the Yamahas (and others?) allow, while in the Harmony software.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'll try to do the RAW/Sequence command one more time, it just doesn't recognize all the keypresses of the Onkyo remote. Maybe I'll skip pushing the RECEIVER button to see if that makes a difference...
> 
> 
> Guess I'll keep trying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks so much for your input!



Sorry, I didn't mean to try to learn the sequence of button presses, I meant create a real sequence using the software.


Go into the Logitech software and find your listen to the radio activity.

Click on Customize Buttons

At the bottom of that page there should be a button for create sequence or something like that, click on it.

Program in the series of button presses you need such as:

D.Tune

1

0

3

7


Name that sequence something like 103.7.


Assign the sequence to a button or to the screen.


I don't have the Harmony software installed here at work so I am giving these steps from memory. I'll try to remember to look when I get home from work tonight to see how far off I am.


----------



## Richr 13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/14588899
> 
> 
> can't say enough bout logitech support. I have not heard one bad story about them. They usually send a replacement with no questions asked and on their dime to boot.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see other companies that do that.




I'm glad to see that they are still following this policy. Many years ago, I had a problem with a trackball, and they handled it the same way. Said when I get the new one, just put the old one in the box and send it back postage paid by them both ways.


Great customer service.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14596751
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to try to learn the sequence of button presses, I meant create a real sequence using the software.


*AH!* I was not aware of this method! I'll give it a try when I have a break...thanks!!!!










*EDIT:*

Hm, looks like I tried it both ways - sequence via Harmony software, and sequence via RAW learning command. I'll create more via the "sequence via Harmony" and see if that helps any...


----------



## Dragonfly47

Pardon if this has been answered before, but I searched and didn't find anything.


My HDHomerun needs to enter some HD channels as XXX.XXX.


This works fine with the Harmony One, except when I try to add a six digit channel as a Favorite, it will only allow me to program five digits (ie channel 108.806 can only be entered as 108.80).


Am I missing something in the Harmony set up?


(Vista Media Center)


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly47* /forum/post/14603609
> 
> 
> Pardon if this has been answered before, but I searched and didn't find anything.
> 
> 
> My HDHomerun needs to enter some HD channels as XXX.XXX.
> 
> 
> This works fine with the Harmony One, except when I try to add a six digit channel as a Favorite, it will only allow me to program five digits (ie channel 108.806 can only be entered as 108.80).
> 
> 
> Am I missing something in the Harmony set up?
> 
> 
> (Vista Media Center)



Yup, it's a known issue. I've made requests at Logitech for more number inputs. Any harmony can only do 6 digits. We need 7 at least as many devices now do ###.### in QAM. See post #1 for the link to the Logi forum.


----------



## Dragonfly47

Ahh. Would seem like a relatively easy software fix. Luckily, I only have one Favorite channel with that problem. I'll scurry over to the Logi support forums and give 'em a goose.


----------



## ccotenj

i wouldn't bet it would be an "easy" software fix, but that doesn't mean that they can't do it...


----------



## joe221

If you find my post I asked months ago.









Luckily for me TWC changed their locals to 2-1 4-1 etc so my important channels are easy to program now. My primary source is D* my kitchen TV is on QAM.


----------



## Dragonfly47

Truth be told, I seldom use the Favorites feature on the remote and instead use the Categories feature on the Vista Media Center Guide - I have a VMC Favorites for HD that lists all the channels, including the 7 digit ones.


But it would be nice to get this fixed.


----------



## jpcortese

Just got our Harmony One yesterday and I think I have the basics set up, however, my wife just now had a question that I can't answer and hope someone here can help. We have Comcast cable with a DCH-3416 DVR. She went to record a program on the DVR while I watch tonights Bears/Colts game and didn't know how to switch hard drives on the DVR box so I can watch the game while the other hard drive records the program she wants. On the DVR remote there is a button for it. How do I do that on the Harmony?


----------



## moonhawk

Go into your setup and see what button your Harmony has mapped to the correspoonding button on yout DVR.


If there is none, you can set one up via the software.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcortese* /forum/post/14611818
> 
> 
> Just got our Harmony One yesterday and I think I have the basics set up, however, my wife just now had a question that I can't answer and hope someone here can help. We have Comcast cable with a DCH-3416 DVR. She went to record a program on the DVR while I watch tonights Bears/Colts game and didn't know how to switch hard drives on the DVR box so I can watch the game while the other hard drive records the program she wants. On the DVR remote there is a button for it. How do I do that on the Harmony?



You don't switch hard drives, you're switching tuners. If the swap button isn't on the One's list, you can learn it. In general though all you need to do is change the channel, the DVR knows you mean tuner 2.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcortese* /forum/post/14611818
> 
> 
> Just got our Harmony One yesterday and I think I have the basics set up, however, my wife just now had a question that I can't answer and hope someone here can help. We have Comcast cable with a DCH-3416 DVR. She went to record a program on the DVR while I watch tonights Bears/Colts game and didn't know how to switch hard drives on the DVR box so I can watch the game while the other hard drive records the program she wants. On the DVR remote there is a button for it. How do I do that on the Harmony?



As previously stated, you are switching tuners, not drives. On my Comcast box, if you try to switch channels while recording, you get a message with options that include switching tuners. The correct command in the device menu is PIP swap. I use this feature frequently as I sometimes watch 2 tv shows at the same time and time shift to avoid all commercials so I linked it to the + key.


----------



## AreBee

The One has the same problems as did my 676 with input switching on my AV Reciever (Yamaha HTR-5490). When I switch back and forth between DVR and DVD, there are no problems, but when I switch from a different activit, such as Listen to Music, to DVR or DVD the audio does not switch. Pressing the "Help" button always fixes the problem. I even jacked up the # of repeats on the AVR.


----------



## Angel L.

How do I set up my ONE to start up with espnhd?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/14620583
> 
> 
> How do I set up my ONE to start up with espnhd?



In the setup software, choose the settings button of your activity -> review settings -> yes, but I want to make changes -> then click through until you get to the screen that is titled "Please Review the actions...", there you can add an action to start up on a particular channel (last option).


----------



## IfixitBIG

So I found a problem with my ONE! I have had it since it appeared on the shelves of my Best Buy. I came home from work one night, the phone rang, it was my wife at my in-laws. I heard something in my "man-cave" and I asked my wife, "Why did you leave the TV on?" She told me she didn't even turn on the TV that day.

First thought... Intruder!

I eased my way downstairs and noticed, "Live Free, or Die Hard" was on. Looked around and the only person down there was my 8 week old kitten.

Later that evening, I noticed the kitten jumping on the table, and started playing with my remote. He activated the light up screen by rocking the remote side to side, and started punching buttons, changing channels.

So logitech should know.. the Harmony one... so easy to use, a kitten could do it!


----------



## Angel L.

Thanks EnergyOwner, just as you explained.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IfixitBIG* /forum/post/14621073
> 
> 
> So I found a problem with my ONE! I have had it since it appeared on the shelves of my Best Buy. I came home from work one night, the phone rang, it was my wife at my in-laws. I heard something in my "man-cave" and I asked my wife, "Why did you leave the TV on?" She told me she didn't even turn on the TV that day.
> 
> First thought... Intruder!
> 
> I eased my way downstairs and noticed, "Live Free, or Die Hard" was on. Looked around and the only person down there was my 8 week old kitten.
> 
> Later that evening, I noticed the kitten jumping on the table, and started playing with my remote. He activated the light up screen by rocking the remote side to side, and started punching buttons, changing channels.
> 
> So logitech should know.. the Harmony one... so easy to use, a kitten could do it!



and the kitten has a liking for Bruce Willis movies?


----------



## John Meno

I like my new Harmony one so far but there are some bugs I can't seem to get worked out. I'm hoping with some help I will be able to.


After spending hourse on this thing I have it almost where I want it except with the Icons and the delay on certain things. I like the Icon feature but I'm not crazy about using the activities. I would like to be able to see the icons whenever I select my DVR component instead of from the activities. Right now, the only way I can see the Icons is if I select "Watch TV." If I do it manually, I can't get the icons. Can I set the Icons directly onto my DVR component? Thanks.


----------



## Gary J

Nope, it's an Activity based remote. If set up and used correctly there is almost never a need to use the Device screens.


----------



## Beerstalker

If your not crazy about using activities you either have them set up wrong, or a Harmony remote is not for you.


What don't you like about activities?


You can set the One up to show the icons as soon as you start your Watch TV activity, did you know that?


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14626400
> 
> 
> I like my new Harmony one so far but there are some bugs I can't seem to get worked out. I'm hoping with some help I will be able to.
> 
> 
> After spending hourse on this thing I have it almost where I want it except with the Icons and the delay on certain things. I like the Icon feature but I'm not crazy about using the activities. I would like to be able to see the icons whenever I select my DVR component instead of from the activities. Right now, the only way I can see the Icons is if I select "Watch TV." If I do it manually, I can't get the icons. Can I set the Icons directly onto my DVR component? Thanks.



No. The device-specific colored icons can only be accessed through the activity that uses that device.


Also, not to be rude or anything, but if you don't like the activities, why did you buy a Harmony One? And why don't you like the activities functionality? If you're not going to use the activities, then you are sacrificing 85% of the functionality of the Harmony remote right there. Also, you won't be able to set favorites using the squareeyes' icons from iconharmony.com. If you are using the remote for the devices menu only, then it is hardly better than using each device's remote individually.


Please elaborate on your set-up, and maybe we can help you get the most out of your remote.


----------



## John Meno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/14626672
> 
> 
> No. The device-specific colored icons can only be accessed through the activity that uses that device.
> 
> 
> Also, not to be rude or anything, but if you don't like the activities, why did you buy a Harmony One? And why don't you like the activities functionality? If you're not going to use the activities, then you are sacrificing 85% of the functionality of the Harmony remote right there. Also, you won't be able to set favorites using the squareeyes' icons from iconharmony.com. If you are using the remote for the devices menu only, then it is hardly better than using each device's remote individually.
> 
> 
> Please elaborate on your set-up, and maybe we can help you get the most out of your remote.



Here's my equipment:


Sanyo Z4,

Outlaw 990/7120 pre/pro/amp

Toshiba HD-A2

PS3

M&K MX 150 THX system with CS 70 column surrounds(7.1 system)

Carada 96' screen


It's not that I don't like the idea of the activities, it's just that I wind up switching back and forth from watching TV and watching a Blu-Ray, to watching a DVD or HD-DVD on my Toshiba. Once I press, "Watch TV, then switch to watching a DVD, then switch back to watching TV, I can't use the icons unless I press, "watch TV" again, which will turn everything off.


Other than a few issues I do like the remote. It even controls my PS3 now that I bought my blu-wave remote from NYKO. I always used a Sony touch screen remote and I went with the Harmony one after reading the reviews and seeing all the cool features namely the favorite channel icons. I've never used the macros (same as activitities on the harmony), on my old remote. I just did it manually. I guess this is going to take some getting used to.


The only other problem I'm having is with the volume. Sometimes the volume works when I'm watching a DVD, or a blu-Ray, and sometimes it doesn't. I press the help button and it asks me if My Projector is turned on, then my amp, etc etc. It doesn't fix the volume issue. Is there any way to have a default where the volume buttons always control the outlaw?


Thanks for your input.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14627187
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like the idea of the activities, it's just that I wind up switching back and forth from watching TV and watching a Blu-Ray, to watching a DVD or HD-DVD on my Toshiba. *Once I press, "Watch TV, then switch to watching a DVD, then switch back to watching TV, I can't use the icons unless I press, "watch TV" again, which will turn everything off.*
> 
> ...



I added the bold above. When you switch from "Watch TV" do you not go to a different activity, such as "Watch DVD"? If you set it up that way all of the inputs and button control will switch so as to allow you to enjoy the movie. When you wish to switch to again watch the TV, you would again select the activity "Watch TV" and the TV will remain on and button control will revert back to where you were earlier.


I may simply not understand your reply. If so, sorry.


----------



## John Meno

You know what Salty, your right. I was just experimenting with it and came on to report what you just said. I didn't realize you could always revert back to "Activities" and press the icons. I'll just always have to start with "Watch TV" and I'll be alright. Now, I just have to figure out this volume issue (Above), and I'm good to go. I also have to get the delay's right.


Does anyone have any of my equipment that has tell me how to set the delay?


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Sounds like you've just shifted your figurative sports car out of its figurative 1st gear.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14627448
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've just shifted your figurative sports car out of its figurative 1st gear.



A euphemism for take some time to learn the software.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14627385
> 
> 
> ...Now, I just have to figure out this volume issue (Above), and I'm good to go. I also have to get the delay's right.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any of my equipment that has tell me how to set the delay?



John,

At some time during setup for each activity you are asked which device controls the audio. (With ALL of my activities that is my receiver.)


I think you can take another stab at chaging that by going to Troubleshooting and reviewing your setup.


Once you get all of the setup issues solved, call Tech Support and ask for help with your delays. Those folks are good.


----------



## Angel L.

I had to add an additional command for watch tv activity to power on the tv.

Is that normal, I do not think so?


Also, I set up my PS3 with dvd, should the nyko ir automatically work? (it does not)


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AreBee* /forum/post/14615419
> 
> 
> The One has the same problems as did my 676 with input switching on my AV Reciever (Yamaha HTR-5490). When I switch back and forth between DVR and DVD, there are no problems, but when I switch from a different activit, such as Listen to Music, to DVR or DVD the audio does not switch. Pressing the "Help" button always fixes the problem. I even jacked up the # of repeats on the AVR.



Sounds like you need to increase your input delay.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14627385
> 
> 
> You know what Salty, your right. I was just experimenting with it and came on to report what you just said. I didn't realize you could always revert back to "Activities" and press the icons. I'll just always have to start with "Watch TV" and I'll be alright. Now, I just have to figure out this volume issue (Above), and I'm good to go. I also have to get the delay's right.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any of my equipment that has tell me how to set the delay?



Why would you always have to start with Watch TV? If you set it up right so that you include the TV device in all activities that use the TV, you should be able to push Watch DVD or Watch HD-DVD when everything is off, and the remote will turn on the TV for you and set it to the right input.


Also, if you frequently switch between activities by pressing the Activities button and selecting a new one, there's an option that you can set that will leave all the devices on when switching activities, and only switch everything off when you hit the All Off button on the top left of the remote, instead of switching the DVD player off when you leave the Watch DVD activity, etc.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14627187
> 
> 
> Here's my equipment:
> 
> 
> Sanyo Z4,
> 
> Outlaw 990/7120 pre/pro/amp
> 
> Toshiba HD-A2
> 
> PS3
> 
> M&K MX 150 THX system with CS 70 column surrounds(7.1 system)
> 
> Carada 96' screen
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like the idea of the activities, it's just that I wind up switching back and forth from watching TV and watching a Blu-Ray, to watching a DVD or HD-DVD on my Toshiba. Once I press, "Watch TV, then switch to watching a DVD, then switch back to watching TV, I can't use the icons unless I press, "watch TV" again, which will turn everything off.
> 
> 
> Other than a few issues I do like the remote. It even controls my PS3 now that I bought my blu-wave remote from NYKO. I always used a Sony touch screen remote and I went with the Harmony one after reading the reviews and seeing all the cool features namely the favorite channel icons. I've never used the macros (same as activitities on the harmony), on my old remote. I just did it manually. I guess this is going to take some getting used to.
> 
> 
> The only other problem I'm having is with the volume. Sometimes the volume works when I'm watching a DVD, or a blu-Ray, and sometimes it doesn't. I press the help button and it asks me if My Projector is turned on, then my amp, etc etc. It doesn't fix the volume issue. Is there any way to have a default where the volume buttons always control the outlaw?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Looking at your setup, you should have 3 activities set up: Watch TV, Watch Blu-ray, and Watch HD-DVD.


The Watch TV activity should include the Projector device and the Outlaw device. When you set it up, the software will ask what you use to control volume. You should select the Outlaw as the volume controller.


The Watch Blu-Ray activity should include the projector, the PS3, and the Outlaw. During set up, you should select the Outlaw as the device that controls the volume.


The Watch HD-DVD activity should include the projector, the A2, and the Outlaw. During set up, you should select the Outlaw as the device that controls the volume.


During set up, you can select an option for each device that will leave it on when it is not being used in an activity (if this is what you want to do to avoid turning on and off the components a bunch of times while frequently switching activities), but will turn it off when the all off button is pressed.


If you haven't done any extensive customization yet, I would suggest deleting all your activities and devices and starting over now that you are aware of the Harmony One's capabilities.


Let us know how your set up is going, and let us know if you need anymore help.


----------



## John Meno

First off, thanks for all the replies. I have set all the components to use the outlaw. For some reason I can't control the sound unless I press the activities button and go back to my icons, or go to the DVR, or pre/pro device setting. I can't control the outlaw's volume while the remote is set to HD-DVD, or the Blu-Ray/PS3 player.


----------



## John Meno

I must add, that after the first night of using my new Harmony one, I'm in love with it. It's the first time I ever could put every other remote in storage and just go to war with the universal. My Sony RM-AV 3100 could never accomplish that. I'm starting to love my "One".


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14631007
> 
> 
> First off, thanks for all the replies. I have set all the components to use the outlaw. For some reason I can't control the sound unless I press the activities button and go back to my icons, or go to the DVR, or pre/pro device setting. I can't control the outlaw's volume while the remote is set to HD-DVD, or the Blu-Ray/PS3 player.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14631010
> 
> 
> I must add, that after the first night of using my new Harmony one, I'm in love with it. It's the first time I ever could put every other remote in storage and just go to war with the universal. My Sony RM-AV 3100 could never accomplish that. I'm starting to love my "One".



Glad to know we got you on the right path to enjoying your One










Also, about your sound issue: I'm not sure I understand what you mean when you say that you can't control the sound "unless [you] press the activities button and go back to [your] icons". If during setup, you selected the outlaw as the device that controls volume, then the volume buttons should control the outlaw. If it's not doing that, you may want to consider contacting Logitech support, some of the most helpful and professional tech support out there.


One thing you can check is to see what the Logitech is setting to the volume buttons on your Watch HD-DVD and Watch Blu-Ray activities. Go to one of those activities, then check in the button customization screen to see what the volume up and down buttons are tied to. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## AreBee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14629961
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to increase your input delay.



I'll give that a whirl. Thanks Jim!


----------



## John Meno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/14631199
> 
> 
> Go to one of those activities, then check in the button customization screen to see what the volume up and down buttons are tied to. Let us know what you find out.



I did that and there is nothing in the volume box. It's just blank. When I origionally set up the remote, I did put the outlaw as the audio source.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14633083
> 
> 
> I did that and there is nothing in the volume box. It's just blank. When I origionally set up the remote, I did put the outlaw as the audio source.



That's strange. Try to manually set the volume up and down commands through that same menu to control the outlaw. See if that works. If not, give Logitech support a call and let them know of your problem. They should be able to fix it.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/14633536
> 
> 
> That's strange. Try to manually set the volume up and down commands through that same menu to control the outlaw. See if that works. If not, give Logitech support a call and let them know of your problem. They should be able to fix it.



I tried to add that Outlaw amp model no. and it wasn't in the Logitech database and it recommended another model number (7100). When I went to model 7100 amp customize control window, all the buttons are empty. It looks like you will have to learn the commands from your existing remote.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AreBee* /forum/post/14632099
> 
> 
> I'll give that a whirl. Thanks Jim!



Depending on how your activities switch on and off other devices, you might actually need an adjustment to the inter-device delay.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14634749
> 
> 
> I tried to add that Outlaw amp model no. and it wasn't in the Logitech database and it recommended another model number (7100). When I went to model 7100 amp customize control window, all the buttons are empty. It looks like you will have to learn the commands from your existing remote.



The 990 would control the volume not the amp. He has separates. I don't think I am missing it. Havn't read all the posts.


----------



## John Meno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14634891
> 
> 
> The 990 would control the volume not the amp. He has separates. I don't think I am missing it. Havn't read all the posts.



Yeah that's exactly it. The 990 is stored under "Reciever" in the logitech database.


----------



## Beerstalker

John Meno, it sounds to me like you are trying to hit the device button, and then PS3, then you are trying to adjust the volume. If that is what you are doing it is not going to work. Whne you hit the device button, and then select a device, the remote goes into device mode and will only send out commands for that device. Hitting the volume button won't do anything unless that device has it's own volume control.


If you get your activities set up right you shouldn't have to hit the device key ever, unless you are calibrating the TV or stereo stuff like that.


In order to switch between watching different devices you should be using your activities. For example if everythign is off and you want to watch TV you would pick up the remote and select "Watch TV". If you decide to watch a Blu Ray or play a PS3 game you would pick up the remote, hit the "Activities" button, and then select "Watch a Blu Ray" or whatever you named that activity. If you want to watch an HD-DVD you hit the "Activities" button and then select "Watch a HD-DVD". If you want to go back to watching TV you hit "Activities" then pick "Watch TV".


As you can see, you never need to use the "Devices" button.


----------



## b_scott

anyone got their ONE replaced by Logitech for creaky/mushy hard buttons? the volume down is creaky and it's driving me mad! for a $250 device, i figure they'll help me out.


----------



## John Meno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14639370
> 
> 
> John Meno, it sounds to me like you are trying to hit the device button, and then PS3, then you are trying to adjust the volume. If that is what you are doing it is not going to work. Whne you hit the device button, and then select a device, the remote goes into device mode and will only send out commands for that device. Hitting the volume button won't do anything unless that device has it's own volume control.
> 
> 
> If you get your activities set up right you shouldn't have to hit the device key ever, unless you are calibrating the TV or stereo stuff like that.
> 
> 
> In order to switch between watching different devices you should be using your activities. For example if everythign is off and you want to watch TV you would pick up the remote and select "Watch TV". If you decide to watch a Blu Ray or play a PS3 game you would pick up the remote, hit the "Activities" button, and then select "Watch a Blu Ray" or whatever you named that activity. If you want to watch an HD-DVD you hit the "Activities" button and then select "Watch a HD-DVD". If you want to go back to watching TV you hit "Activities" then pick "Watch TV".
> 
> 
> As you can see, you never need to use the "Devices" button.



If I'm watching TV already, then hit the "Watch an HD-DVD" activity, won't that turn off my projector?


What you say does make sense though as nothing seems to make the volume work on my HD_DVD player or my blu-ray player when I go to those activities. I even called logitech customer support and they thought they fixed the problem but it still doesn't work. To change the volume on the HD-DVD or my PS3, I have to hit the activities button and go to my icons screen of my remote, to adjust the volume.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14640736
> 
> 
> If I'm watching TV already, then hit the "Watch an HD-DVD" activity, won't that turn off my projector? ...



If you watch TV using the projector and also watch DVD's using the projector, no the projector will not get turned off.


(Born and raised in Staten Island - Oakwood Heights.







)


----------



## John Meno

I guess I'll have to learn to use the "Activities" button more often.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14641797
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to learn to use the "Activities" button more often.



That's why we keep calling it "an activities based remote."


----------



## joe221

Has this happened to you??


You place the One in the cradle and instead of running the slide show and going to sleep/charging. It reboots!







I've had it happen more than once but not every time.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14646319
> 
> 
> Has this happened to you??
> 
> 
> You place the One in the cradle and instead of running the slide show and going to sleep/charging. It reboots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it happen more than once but not every time.



Yes, that has happened to me several times. I have told the family to keep the remote out of the cradle until they are finished using the TV just in case it reboots.


----------



## jstraw97

I've searched this thread and the official one for the AVR-3808 but can't find an answer to my question. Has anyone else using the AVR-3808 with the ASD-1R iPod dock had a problem getting their Harmony One remote to set the AVR-3808 to the iPod setting using the "Play digital music" activity? Everytime I try out my settings for this activity everything else turns on fine and goes to the correct input except for the 3808. It turns on fine, but it always sets itself to DVD. I have not listed the ASD-1R dock as a device with the remote since it does not appear in the device list in the Harmony One software. Can anyone shed some light on my problem?


----------



## John Meno

I'm trying to set the activities so they are more functional and I don't have to go to the "Devices" as often. I'm trying to set the lighting as a custom button on my DVR's "Additional buttons" but it seems unable to learn any functions from my lighting remote.


I also wasn't able to teach it comands from my air conditioner remote. I changed the batteries and neither time was it able to learn any buttons. I wound up finding the proper model of my air conditioner and it controls it fine but I'm worried that my remote is defective. I don't want to send it back if I don't have to.


----------



## ccotenj

john, have you tried calling tech support about the learning problem?


if it is defective, you might as well find out now... and logitech is ridiculously good about exchanges...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14674003
> 
> 
> I'm trying to set the activities so they are more functional and I don't have to go to the "Devices" as often. I'm trying to set the lighting as a custom button on my DVR's "Additional buttons" but it seems unable to learn any functions from my lighting remote.
> 
> 
> I also wasn't able to teach it comands from my air conditioner remote. I changed the batteries and neither time was it able to learn any buttons. I wound up finding the proper model of my air conditioner and it controls it fine but I'm worried that my remote is defective. I don't want to send it back if I don't have to.



Are you using a notebook/laptop computer?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14674003
> 
> 
> ...I don't want to send it back if I don't have to.



Agreed. But if it comes to that, it's apparently a painless process as described by a prior poster:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monksy74* /forum/post/13763358
> 
> 
> ...When I bough the remote the info button didn't work (unless you really pressed hard). I contacted Logitech and within 8 days I had a brand new remote turn up. They asked me to return the battery and power lead and throw the remote in the bin...


----------



## Beerstalker

The Harmony One is evidently much harder to get to learn IR codes than the older Harmony remotes. I guess the IR sensor is too sensitive. Laptop computers have caused problems for some people, the lighting in some rooms can cause issues, etc.


If you are using a laptop unplug the power supply from the wall and run it on the battery. I guess this has helped a lot of people. Others have found that turning off all the lights in the room helps a lot. Finally you can try putting a towel over the two remotes so no outside light can get to them and see if that helps.


I have a question for you though. Why are you trying to learn the commands for your lights. Is you device not in the database? What device are you using?


I use a Lutron Maestro dimmer, which is in the database. I went into the device power settings and told the Harmony remote that it has no power buttons. This way the Harmony remote doesn't bother trying to track the power of the lights, and doesn't try changing stuff when I start/leave activities. I then add the Lutron device to all of my activities, and just assign the different commands to the next to the last page on the soft screen. This allows me to hit the page left button twice, and then I have all my light controls available (page left once is my fan controls).


----------



## John Meno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14674941
> 
> 
> The Harmony One is evidently much harder to get to learn IR codes than the older Harmony remotes. I guess the IR sensor is too sensitive. Laptop computers have caused problems for some people, the lighting in some rooms can cause issues, etc.
> 
> 
> If you are using a laptop unplug the power supply from the wall and run it on the battery. I guess this has helped a lot of people. Others have found that turning off all the lights in the room helps a lot. Finally you can try putting a towel over the two remotes so no outside light can get to them and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> I have a question for you though. Why are you trying to learn the commands for your lights. Is you device not in the database? What device are you using?
> 
> 
> I use a Lutron Maestro dimmer, which is in the database. I went into the device power settings and told the Harmony remote that it has no power buttons. This way the Harmony remote doesn't bother trying to track the power of the lights, and doesn't try changing stuff when I start/leave activities. I then add the Lutron device to all of my activities, and just assign the different commands to the next to the last page on the soft screen. This allows me to hit the page left button twice, and then I have all my light controls available (page left once is my fan controls).




I have the Maestro as well. I have the maestro set up as it's own device but I'd like to control the lights as an added button to my "Watch TV" activity. I was hoping to do that with all my "Activities" but I can't get this remote to learn any comands as of yet. This has been the case with my lighting and my A/C, both of which work when I program it as it's own device. I'm not using a laptop at all when I'm teaching my remote. I have the remote on my computer desk in normal daylight conditions but I have tried the A/C at night and it didn't work either.


----------



## Beerstalker

Like I said, you shouldn't have to learn the commands at all. Just add the device to whatever activity you want, then you can assign the commands to the screen or whatever button you want.


I have attached a screenshot of what I am talking about.


----------



## yfdtower41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14675525
> 
> 
> I have the Maestro as well. I have the maestro set up as it's own device but I'd like to control the lights as an added button to my "Watch TV" activity. I was hoping to do that with all my "Activities" but I can't get this remote to learn any comands as of yet. This has been the case with my lighting and my A/C, both of which work when I program it as it's own device. I'm not using a laptop at all when I'm teaching my remote. I have the remote on my computer desk in normal daylight conditions but I have tried the A/C at night and it didn't work either.



I have the maestro dimmer as well. I added it as a device and then added it to all activities. i then programmed two of the touch screen buttons for bright and dim. works great. You shouldnt need to have the remote learn any commands as the dimmer is in the database.


----------



## EEBuckeye

I just picked up the remote and am very happy with it! I have a couple questions:


1) How do I have the power command for my projector execute twice to turn it off? I have to hit power twice on this device and it does not work yet for my projector.


2) I have a projector and a tv in the same room. If I just want to watch tv and not the projector I hit Watch TV. If I want to watch the projector I hit watch TV - projector. Everything works fine with this except when I am using the projector and want to also watch the tv (I know, I know)..  The default setting is to turn off everything when I hit watch TV. Is there a way to have the devices stay in their current state (off or on) when I press an activity? That way IF the projector is on it would stay on and if it was off it would stay off. Discrete on/offs would work which I used to have with my pronto.


Thanks!

Brad


----------



## jonnyd226

Forgive me, as I didn't read through all 100 pages of this thread, if this was answered previously, I apologize.


When I am watching TV, I have my Samsung TV set to 16:9 picture size to avoid seeing the extra overscan garbage on the sides of the image, but when using other devices, like my PS3, I set the picture size to Just Scan.


Is there a way I can add this to my Watch TV or Play PS3 activities?


I went through the advanced options and can see that you can make it click a certain button or set a specific channel, but nothing other than that.


Thanks in advance.


Jon


----------



## Gary J

If you press one or more IR buttons to do it or do anything can have the remote learn it.


----------



## michael630

Harmony One vs. 890


Hi Guys,

First, let me mention that I'm not looking to start any type of conflict.

I recently purchased my ht system and expect to have it installed shortly. I probably will purchase a Harmony for ease of use but am unsure which to purchase. My room is capable of either IR or RF. Between the One and 890, which would you select and why? Thanks for your help. Mike


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael630* /forum/post/14693202
> 
> 
> Harmony One vs. 890
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> First, let me mention that I'm not looking to start any type of conflict.
> 
> I recently purchased my ht system and expect to have it installed shortly. I probably will purchase a Harmony for ease of use but am unsure which to purchase. My room is capable of either IR or RF. Between the One and 890, which would you select and why? Thanks for your help. Mike



If you see no need for RF (you can do either, right?) then why not compare the 880 to the One. RF is right now the domain of the 890 and 1000.

Between the 880 and the One, I have both and would now choose the One. If you want to save about a Benjamin, choose the 880.

They essentially function the same each has idiosyncrasies of their own.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnyd226* /forum/post/14689085
> 
> 
> Forgive me, as I didn't read through all 100 pages of this thread, if this was answered previously, I apologize.
> 
> 
> When I am watching TV, I have my Samsung TV set to 16:9 picture size to avoid seeing the extra overscan garbage on the sides of the image, but when using other devices, like my PS3, I set the picture size to Just Scan.
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can add this to my Watch TV or Play PS3 activities?
> 
> 
> I went through the advanced options and can see that you can make it click a certain button or set a specific channel, but nothing other than that.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Jon



Go thru the setup for the activity again and when it get to the screen that says "Yes, but I want to add more control" or something close to that, choose that option. It will go thru the setup again, but somewhere in there it will let you add additional commands to the beginning and/or end of the activity. You can then add the commands one at a time to do what you want to the beginning of the activity. If you want to reverse those changes when you leave that activity, add the commands to do so to the end of the activity.


An example of how I'm using this; all of my activities that use the receiver for sound has an additional -speakertoggle- command to turn off the tv's speakers when I enter that activity. I also added the same command to the end of the activity so that the tv speakers will be turned back on when I leave that activity.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael630* /forum/post/14693202
> 
> 
> Harmony One vs. 890
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> First, let me mention that I'm not looking to start any type of conflict.
> 
> I recently purchased my ht system and expect to have it installed shortly. I probably will purchase a Harmony for ease of use but am unsure which to purchase. My room is capable of either IR or RF. Between the One and 890, which would you select and why? Thanks for your help. Mike



I selected the One. Why? I didn't need RF and loved the layout of the One's buttons when compared the the 880/890. The buttons on the 880 where too small and where all the same size. I had to look at the remote to find what I wanted all the time. With the One, I can find any of the hard buttons just by feel. I do have to look at it for the LCD touchscreen tho.


If I had to have RF, the choice would obviously have been the 890.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14695043
> 
> 
> I also added the same command to the end of the activity so that the tv speakers will be turned back on when I leave that activity.



That sounds very useful, but I don't recall seeing that option. I'll have to go into setup and have another look around.


----------



## jonnyd226




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14695043
> 
> 
> Go thru the setup for the activity again and when it get to the screen that says "Yes, but I want to add more control" or something close to that, choose that option. It will go thru the setup again, but somewhere in there it will let you add additional commands to the beginning and/or end of the activity. You can then add the commands one at a time to do what you want to the beginning of the activity. If you want to reverse those changes when you leave that activity, add the commands to do so to the end of the activity.
> 
> 
> An example of how I'm using this; all of my activities that use the receiver for sound has an additional -speakertoggle- command to turn off the tv's speakers when I enter that activity. I also added the same command to the end of the activity so that the tv speakers will be turned back on when I leave that activity.



Thanks. I saw that there and went through it to see what I could setup.


The difficult part is:


I have "Play PS3" setup to hit P.Size 4 times to switch it from 16:9 to Just Scan. Same thing as "Use Computer".


But, say I'm using the computer and want to play PS3, when I select "Play PS3" it will hit P.Size 4 times and I will be stuck on 4:3 or something incorrect.


I added a P.Size button to the first screen under TV under Devices, so I don't have to dig through the commands to change it, so that works for now, until I come up with a better solution.


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnyd226* /forum/post/14695578
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have "Play PS3" setup to hit P.Size 4 times to switch it from 16:9 to Just Scan. Same thing as "Use Computer".
> 
> 
> But, say I'm using the computer and want to play PS3, when I select "Play PS3" it will hit P.Size 4 times and I will be stuck on 4:3 or something incorrect.
> 
> ...



Append a P. Size 3 times or whatever at the end when *leaving* the PS-3 Activity to restore the screen to 16:9. Also, presumably, when *leaving* the Use Computer activity.


----------



## zetachi

So anyone with the PS3 update [email protected] to Life with PlayStation? Seems the only way to exit it is to use the PS button which does not have a corresponding button on the one anyone can think of a work around so we don't have to use the PS3 controller?


----------



## jonnyd226




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltiDawg* /forum/post/14695795
> 
> 
> Append a P. Size 3 times or whatever at the end when *leaving* the PS-3 Activity to restore the screen to 16:9. Also, presumably, when *leaving* the Use Computer activity.



ah, silly me, I didn't even think of that. Thanks SaltiDawg!!


----------



## michael630

hi joe,


perhaps i misstated my requirements. my ht setup will be in the family room with the equipment being placed in the adjacent room. couldn't i use either ir or rf? if i can use either, is one technology (ir/rf) superior to the other? comparing the harmony remotes, one, 890, 880, does one have less problems than the others?


why do some prefer ir over rf, or the other way around? lets assume cost is not an issue. i am concerned with what works best, consistent, reliable. your note seems to gravitate toward ir, why? thanks


----------



## michael630

gerdnerd - hmmmm, you chose ir because you didn't need rf? not sure i understand.

concerning feel, layout, button size; i understand your reasoning. thanks


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael630* /forum/post/14699206
> 
> 
> hi joe,
> 
> 
> perhaps i misstated my requirements. my ht setup will be in the family room with the equipment being placed in the adjacent room. couldn't i use either ir or rf? if i can use either, is one technology (ir/rf) superior to the other? comparing the harmony remotes, one, 890, 880, does one have less problems than the others?
> 
> 
> why do some prefer ir over rf, or the other way around? lets assume cost is not an issue. i am concerned with what works best, consistent, reliable. your note seems to gravitate toward ir, why? thanks



if your equipment is in another room, you need rf, because ir won't work...


imo, it's not a "cost/preference" issue as much as it's a "need" issue... if ir works for you (as is does for me, and many others), there's no reason for rf... if (as in your situation), your equipment is in another room, you need rf... rf does bring along it's own set of issues sometimes as well...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael630* /forum/post/14699206
> 
> 
> hi joe,
> 
> 
> perhaps i misstated my requirements. my ht setup will be in the family room with the equipment being placed in the adjacent room. couldn't i use either ir or rf? if i can use either, is one technology (ir/rf) superior to the other? comparing the harmony remotes, one, 890, 880, does one have less problems than the others?
> 
> 
> why do some prefer ir over rf, or the other way around? lets assume cost is not an issue. i am concerned with what works best, consistent, reliable. your note seems to gravitate toward ir, why? thanks



Yup, you misstated. As ccotenj stated iR won't work. You need to learn more about these things or hire someone to set you up and get it all working for you. Either that or sit down and do a lot of research befor you start. As you probably know right now, none of your equipment is responding to their original remotes, right? Or is nothing yet purchased and it's all in the planning stages?

Right now from Logi your choices are the 890 and 1000, with an iR kit.

How much geek do you want to learn real fast? It may be worth your $$$ to budget for an installer. Pay, sit back, enjoy.


----------



## MrEastSide

My Harmony One just arrived in the mail yesterday. I've programmed cheap, single remotes to control extra devices before, but this is just amazing. I don't know how I lived so long without a good 3rd party remote. Having everything fire up with one button press is amazing!


One quick question, do you all leave your remote in the cradle when it's not in use or do you only charge it when it gets low? Seems to me I'd like to just have it sit in the cradle always when not being used that way I never run the risk of it dying when I need to use it. But, will this prematurely kill the battery always having it on the charger?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrEastSide* /forum/post/14702295
> 
> 
> ...One quick question, do you all leave your remote in the cradle when it's not in use or do you only charge it when it gets low?...



I only put mine in the cradle once per week (at most), and that's just because I think about it. The remote has never "died" on me or even acted like it was anything but full power. I would say it gets moderate usage, too.


By the way, that diagram of your setup is pretty nifty. How'd you do it?


----------



## smolstre

Sorry for the newbie question. I have an all new pioneer setup. 6020 tv, vsx 01 receiver, bd 51 blu ray, with a directv hr21 hd dvr. Want a harmony remote but just need the basics (sound, power on tv and receiver) more control on BD and DVR player. Don't want to spend much. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smolstre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14702750
> 
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question. I have an all new pioneer setup. 6020 tv, vsx 01 receiver, bd 51 blu ray, with a directv hr21 hd dvr. Want a harmony remote but just need the basics (sound, power on tv and receiver) more control on BD and DVR player. Don't want to spend much. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!



Maybe a better question would be: Would the harmony one fit all these needs, and fit them well?


----------



## glewin73

I searched through the thread but I didn't see any mention of an issue I've been having recently. I just got a new TV and it forced me to make a lot of changes with my devices. Every since then my remote seems to randomly crash and reboot with a different day and time and the battery doesn't seem to be keeping track of its power level correctly.


I tried reinstalling the firmware without any luck. Anyone else seen something like this?


----------



## michael630

ccotenj & joe - thanks for the replies. i thought that if i could have the equipment wired from the other room, i could choose ir. sorry, my first ht. am i correct in assuming there is no overall performance difference between ir/rf, except that rf can process commands through walls?


joe, i just finished researching the ht gear and have started getting up to speed with remotes. concerning the installer, i agree with you and have an installer scheduled to complete setup in two weeks. he was asking my preferences regarding remotes, so i began researching. at first i wanted a touch screen, such as the harmony 1000. however, i've read where some people were unhappy and having difficulty (firmware, consistency). so i began to wonder about the one, 890, & 880 capabilities as well. i have never owned a remote of this caliber so i am unsure.


i'll definitely read more threads, just thought i would request some insight.


thanks - mike


----------



## MrEastSide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14702326
> 
> 
> I only put mine in the cradle once per week (at most), and that's just because I think about it. The remote has never "died" on me or even acted like it was anything but full power. I would say it gets moderate usage, too.
> 
> 
> By the way, that diagram of your setup is pretty nifty. How'd you do it?



I just used google images and found pics of all my stuff and then used photoshop and paint to put it all together. I saw another guy with one like mine in the LCD area and that gave me the idea to do my own.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14703038
> 
> 
> Maybe a better question would be: Would the harmony one fit all these needs, and fit them well?



You could probably step down to a more basic Harmony, it would be cheaper and do everything you need. But, if you're like me and like the big, purdy touch screen go for the Harmony One.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glewin73* /forum/post/14703664
> 
> 
> I searched through the thread but I didn't see any mention of an issue I've been having recently. I just got a new TV and it forced me to make a lot of changes with my devices. Every since then my remote seems to randomly crash and reboot with a different day and time and the battery doesn't seem to be keeping track of its power level correctly.
> 
> 
> I tried reinstalling the firmware without any luck. Anyone else seen something like this?



Sounds like you've done the basic trouble shooting that most would suggest. Best idea I can come up with at this point is to give Logitech a call and see if they have any thoughts. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## dfchang

Here's a basic question that I'm sure has been answered before but it's hard to word in a "Search."


Suppose I've programmed all these activities with a T.V., AVR, etc but then I buy a NEW AVR or T.V. Let's say I replaced my Denon with a Pioneer receiver. Do I basically have to redo the ENTIRE activities programming or is there a way to switch it in?


Suppose it is same brand. Let's say I replace a Pioneer 8G Kuro with the next year's version. But there's a new function on the 9G T.V. I'd like to add. Do I need to start from scratch with the new T.V. or can I just learn the new command from my 9G T.V.'s remote into the Harmony?


Thanks for any help on this.


I'd hate to have to start over because I bought a new receiver.


Dennis


----------



## SaltiDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfchang* /forum/post/14703960
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Suppose it is same brand. Let's say I replace a Pioneer 8G Kuro with the next year's version. But there's a new function on the 9G T.V. I'd like to add. Do I need to start from scratch with the new T.V. or can I just learn the new command from my 9G T.V.'s remote into the Harmony? ...



Dennis,


You certainly can keep the "old" TV and add a few new custom buttons. I love my Kuro PRO150 60" Plasma, by the way.







)


My Dish Sat Receiver is actually one model away from the device I have in my Harmony. I started of with a Dish 942. Replaced it with a 622 but never changed the device in my setup.


I next replaced the Harmony with a Harmony 890 PRO and again never changed the device - but did need to customize a few additional buttons.


If you change a device to a dissimilar model, yes you have to setup each activity which includes that new device.


----------



## glewin73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrEastSide* /forum/post/14703854
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've done the basic trouble shooting that most would suggest. Best idea I can come up with at this point is to give Logitech a call and see if they have any thoughts. Is it still under warranty?



I sent Logitech and email about the same time that I posted here and they responded about two minutes later with something to try. If you take out the battery and put it back in while holding the off button it goes into safe mode and they told me to reinstall the firmware in that state.


I'm charging it now so I'm not sure if it fixed anything but I'm pretty sure that it's still under warranty.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrEastSide* /forum/post/14702295
> 
> 
> One quick question, do you all leave your remote in the cradle when it's not in use or do you only charge it when it gets low? Seems to me I'd like to just have it sit in the cradle always when not being used that way I never run the risk of it dying when I need to use it. But, will this prematurely kill the battery always having it on the charger?



i generally put mine in the cradle when i go to bed at night, but only because it makes it easier to find it the next day...


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Meno* /forum/post/14675525
> 
> 
> I have the Maestro as well. I have the maestro set up as it's own device but I'd like to control the lights as an added button to my "Watch TV" activity. I was hoping to do that with all my "Activities" but I can't get this remote to learn any comands as of yet. This has been the case with my lighting and my A/C, both of which work when I program it as it's own device. I'm not using a laptop at all when I'm teaching my remote. I have the remote on my computer desk in normal daylight conditions but I have tried the A/C at night and it didn't work either.



How sensitive is the IR on the Maestro? Does the Harmony have to be pointed right at the Ir reciver on the Maestro or can it be pointed in the "general Area" of it? I know some thing require a DIRECT shot to the ir.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I have the Maestro and can point the One pretty much up in the air or point it at the tv with the switch on the opposite wall of the tv and the Maestro will receive the command.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14708350
> 
> 
> How sensitive is the IR on the Maestro? Does the Harmony have to be pointed right at the Ir reciver on the Maestro or can it be pointed in the "general Area" of it? I know some thing require a DIRECT shot to the ir.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14695163
> 
> 
> That sounds very useful, but I don't recall seeing that option. I'll have to go into setup and have another look around.



Adding a command to the beginning or end of activity options are all on the same page, so if you find one, you found them both.


Hope that helps.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/14710785
> 
> 
> I have the Maestro and can point the One pretty much up in the air or point it at the tv with the switch on the opposite wall of the tv and the Maestro will receive the command.



Thanks RadYOacTve!

I was hoping that was the case.


My switch is located on the wall to the left facing my TV next to the entry door. I really don't want to move the switch location, so this helps me out a lot. Really looking forward to the "Watch Blu-ray" activity and have the lights dim all at the same time....Now all I need to do is install the recessed lights, run the wiring, and install the switch and I'm all set!


----------



## ridiculous

hello all,

Been researching remotes for sometime now and I have finally decided on the ONE remote but before I buy It I figured I would check with you guys to see if i could get away with something.


Due to some unfortunate mishaps Ive got a pretty interesting setup now. Im wondering if I could program the remote to control 2 different AV receivers for 1 function. 1 for video and 1 for audio. I know a little ghetto but Im using the hdmi from one and the audio preouts from another.


Thanks in advance,


Jon


----------



## b_scott

does anyone's "One" keep resetting to default over and over? it's not dying, the battery is still green. it just losing all its settings like remote help, date/time, sound, sensitivity, etc. it's getting really annoying to randomly have to keep re-inputting the settings.


help!


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ridiculous* /forum/post/14719146
> 
> 
> hello all,
> 
> Been researching remotes for sometime now and I have finally decided on the ONE remote but before I buy It I figured I would check with you guys to see if i could get away with something.
> 
> 
> Due to some unfortunate mishaps Ive got a pretty interesting setup now. Im wondering if I could program the remote to control 2 different AV receivers for 1 function. 1 for video and 1 for audio. I know a little ghetto but Im using the hdmi from one and the audio preouts from another.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jon



The One is incredibly customizable. I would expect you could. Buy it from a place like BB with a generous return policy if it doesn't work for you as you like.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14719731
> 
> 
> does anyone's "One" keep resetting to default over and over? it's not dying, the battery is still green. it just losing all its settings like remote help, date/time, sound, sensitivity, etc. it's getting really annoying to randomly have to keep re-inputting the settings.
> 
> help!



Have had my One for a month and it has never reset.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14719731
> 
> 
> does anyone's "One" keep resetting to default over and over? it's not dying, the battery is still green. it just losing all its settings like remote help, date/time, sound, sensitivity, etc. it's getting really annoying to randomly have to keep re-inputting the settings.
> 
> 
> help!



Check how well your battery fits. I have an 880 that the battery is a little too loose in, and it will lose contact and the remote will reset. I cut a little piece of plastic to slide between the outside edge of the battery and the battery compartment to hold it in place, and it has worked great since.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14719731
> 
> 
> does anyone's "One" keep resetting to default over and over? it's not dying, the battery is still green. it just losing all its settings like remote help, date/time, sound, sensitivity, etc. it's getting really annoying to randomly have to keep re-inputting the settings.help!



Time to call Logitech. You have a warranty. That's NOT how it should be behaving.


----------



## steve_wmn

My Harmony Remote application seems to have frozen while updating the controller. It went as far as step 3 of 4, writing all my changes to the remote device and successfully rebooting it, showing 100% complete in the progress bar, but it never went to step 4, which I think is just disconnecting the USB port. So after waiting 15 minutes or so I unplugged the remote and quit the remote SW. The remote seems to be working fine. Should I be worried about having missed something in the update process?


----------



## Raymond23

Simple question. Does Harmony have any intention of increasing the number of channel presets per activity? Being limited to 4 pages (24 channels)? I have over 250 satilite channels. 24 presets is insanely low. Having to switch between activities just to get more presets in very inconvinient. I have 6 (yes 6) activities just to watch TV. Grrrr....


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/14740472
> 
> 
> Simple question. Does Harmony have any intention of increasing the number of channel presets per activity? Being limited to 4 pages (24 channels)? I have over 250 satilite channels. 24 presets is insanely low. Having to switch between activities just to get more presets in very inconvinient. I have 6 (yes 6) activities just to watch TV. Grrrr....



Dare I say, you watch too much TV.
















Remember this is an improvement over the 880 which had 16. Maybe you need to make use of your DVR's favorite feature to consolidate and use the One to focus in more.


----------



## joe221

Dell has the One on sale for $150. SOGOTP. Time to act!
http://www.slickdeals.net 


Roll down to last Friday, for the deal. Look for "Expired" if not there deal should still be good.


----------



## bigmutt

I tried the Dell site for a deal on the Harmony One but couldn't find it except for $249.


If someone sees this item go down to anywhere near that $150 price at, say, Amazon, could you let us know? Thanks.


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigmutt* /forum/post/14757787
> 
> 
> I tried the Dell site for a deal on the Harmony One but couldn't find it except for $249.
> 
> 
> If someone sees this item go down to anywhere near that $150 price at, say, Amazon, could you let us know? Thanks.



It showed it for 149 if you click on the "Show Me The Sale Price" or however it's worded.


----------



## MAGICEJS

I tried the Dell site thru the above link and it took me to small buisness account ? When i went under the Home section the remote would not pull up on sale like under the small buisness section ? Do I need to own a buisness to get the deal ?


Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAGICEJS* /forum/post/14758815
> 
> 
> I tried the Dell site thru the above link and it took me to small buisness account ? When i went under the Home section the remote would not pull up on sale like under the small buisness section ? Do I need to own a buisness to get the deal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No.


----------



## MAGICEJS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14758943
> 
> 
> No.



Joe,


When i go to checkout, it asks me to create an account and it wants a business name ?


Thanks John


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAGICEJS* /forum/post/14760920
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> When i go to checkout, it asks me to create an account and it wants a business name ?
> 
> 
> Thanks John



Just use your name again.


----------



## KMB222

Just placed my order - had no problem. And I got free shipping too. But had to pay sales tax because Dell has retail outlets here in NJ.


----------



## BenJF3

I ordered through Dell too and had to pay tax for NY. I couldn't pass it up for $149 with free shipping. I guess it's time to sell my 880! Now I just need to upgrade my projector to 1080p and get a BDP!


----------



## MAGICEJS

I tried to order today after 4 pm and it says expired ? It was back up to $249 ???

I am bummed !!!


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAGICEJS* /forum/post/14765692
> 
> 
> I tried to order today after 4 pm and it says expired ? It was back up to $249 ???
> 
> I am bummed !!!



yep, that deal wasn't going to last. I went there today and it was initially $249, but when I entered the manufacturers ID code it came up at the $149. I just tried that again and it seems like the deal is over with. I guess I just made it in under the wire.


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAGICEJS* /forum/post/14765692
> 
> 
> I tried to order today after 4 pm and it says expired ? It was back up to $249 ???
> 
> I am bummed !!!



Still $199.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## jimtut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve_wmn* /forum/post/14726774
> 
> 
> My Harmony Remote application seems to have frozen while updating the controller. It went as far as step 3 of 4...



Mine too! I submitted a Help ticket to Logitech, went thru the usual "uninstall/reinstall" steps to no avail. Finally, someone emailed me a link to an "Update EZ" program. I believe it's a standalone program just for updating the remote, but it doesn't seem to work. Haven't emailed them back yet.


Anyone else seen this, or tried this program?


----------



## Bayboy911

I have an AVR-2809Ci and Logitech doesn't list it. But they list the AVR-2890. Could this be the AVR-2809CI?


Matt


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bayboy911* /forum/post/14775815
> 
> 
> I have an AVR-2809Ci and Logitech doesn't list it. But they list the AVR-2890. Could this be the AVR-2809CI?
> 
> 
> Matt



my guess would be yes, since there isn't a "2890" model...










try it... can't hurt...


----------



## mafdude

Equipment: VIP722 DVR, BD-P1500, Samsung LN-T5271F


Problem: When I press "Watch TV" TV turns on (HDMI 1), DVR on, Onkyo on DBS for audio (no problems), But when I press "Watch DVD", Blu-ray comes on (slowly of course), Onkyo switches to right source, but TV won't switch to HDMI 2, even when I press the help button.


Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafdude* /forum/post/14777082
> 
> 
> Equipment: VIP722 DVR, BD-P1500, Samsung LN-T5271F
> 
> 
> Problem: When I press "Watch TV" TV turns on (HDMI 1), DVR on, Onkyo on DBS for audio (no problems), But when I press "Watch DVD", Blu-ray comes on (slowly of course), Onkyo switches to right source, but TV won't switch to HDMI 2, even when I press the help button.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Go to device mode on the remote and select the TV. Go thru all the codes and see if you can find one that switches it to HDMI 2. They sometimes get labeled wrong.


If you find one, go back thru the setup for "Watch DVD" and change it to the correct code.


If you don't find one, you have a few choices;

-Go to the avsforum specific for your tv and see what others have done. I've read that some of the samsungs work differently than most other tvs.

-Set up a input toggle in place of the HDMI 2 code. This will work if the discreet code for HDMI 1 is working.

-See if a similar model tv has one. You can add it to your account without having to put it in an activity. If you find one, call harmony tech support and have them add that code to your existing tv's codes.

-Call harmony tech support and see if they can come up with a solution.


That should get you started.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bayboy911* /forum/post/14775815
> 
> 
> I have an AVR-2809Ci and Logitech doesn't list it. But they list the AVR-2890. Could this be the AVR-2809CI?
> 
> 
> Matt



Try the AVR-889 (the corporate "twin") it worked for me. I still had to learn the Quick buttons though. Everything else seems on track though.


----------



## CobblestoneHank

I picked one up today for $179.99/free shipping at Newegg using promo code EMCAKDACC. Sale lasts until 10/06/08 or until they run out.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CobblestoneHank* /forum/post/14782754
> 
> 
> I picked one up today for $179.99/free shipping at Newegg using promo code EMCAKDACC. Sale lasts until 10/06/08 or until they run out.



Remember 30% off e-bay buy-it-now purchased through live cashback. Could probably get it far cheaper that way.


----------



## BenJF3

Well, I caught a good deal from Dell Small Business and grabbed one while it was on sale for $149.99, but was just notified it's on backorder and won't ship for two weeks. They must have had a flood of people buying them. It's not a big deal as I didn't need it right away.


----------



## KMB222

Got the same message from Dell. Won't ship till Oct. 13th.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CobblestoneHank* /forum/post/14782754
> 
> 
> I picked one up today for $179.99/free shipping at Newegg using promo code EMCAKDACC. Sale lasts until 10/06/08 or until they run out.



Thanks for the heads up! I took advantage of this deal too.


----------



## dfchang

Equipment: Pioneer SC 07, Pioneer 05Fd


Problem: In some menus when I press up and down or left or right, the Pioneer 05FD sees it as TWO hits, not one. The regular remote control for the Blu-Ray player doesn't do this. So if the top option is Play Movie followed by Audio followed by Scenes followed by Special Features, I can never get to Audio because it always goes to Scenes etc.


I hope I've communicated the problem.


Anyone else have this issue and how do you fix this?


Thanks


Dennis


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfchang* /forum/post/14797421
> 
> 
> Equipment: Pioneer SC 07, Pioneer 05Fd
> 
> 
> Problem: In some menus when I press up and down or left or right, the Pioneer 05FD sees it as TWO hits, not one. The regular remote control for the Blu-Ray player doesn't do this. So if the top option is Play Movie followed by Audio followed by Scenes followed by Special Features, I can never get to Audio because it always goes to Scenes etc.
> 
> 
> I hope I've communicated the problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue and how do you fix this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dennis



hmmm... as a guess... have you checked the number of "repeats" it sends when sending commands to the 05fd?


----------



## smolstre

Just got this remote and absolutly love it!!


----------



## HoOn

I was able to jump on the Dell deal last week and so far I like it. I have everything programmed but it is all about tweaking all the settings. I still have all my remotes out so my family members can use it without frustration but as soon as my testing and tweaking stage is over that's when I plan to hid all the reotes and see how this baby works.










I have a really old Marantz Equalizer (EQ551) that I still use and do not have the old remote. Any other ways of trying to find the codes for these? I checked everywhere for discreet codes but this equalizer was manufactured in 1987.


Thanks!


----------



## acsubie

wonder if anyone can help..got myself in a little dilemma


was messing with my software trying to add some commands to my H1(all activities had been set previously and working perfectly, just wanted to add a few new commands)


anyway there was a pop-up that stated there was an updated version of my Oknkyo 805, i agreed to update which then added A/V receiver to my devices, Onkyo 805 was still listed in devices also..i didnt want A/V receiver listed so i deleted which caused all my activities that used the onkyo 805 to be wiped out..darn it


luckily i had not updated the remote and still have all my original settings on that...is there a way to restore the software to a previous date so i can go back to all my completed activities as before? i'd hate to have to set up all my activities again?


----------



## dfchang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14798511
> 
> 
> hmmm... as a guess... have you checked the number of "repeats" it sends when sending commands to the 05fd?



Hi, I have not, how would you check this?


Thanks


Dennis


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfchang* /forum/post/14799960
> 
> 
> Hi, I have not, how would you check this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dennis



no problem...


select your device...

then click the "troubleshoot" option and click "next"...

then click the "responds too many times or only occasionally" option and click "next"...

then decrease the number on that screen...


good luck...


----------



## Jon S

I am having a problem with my Harmony One... it does not turn off my JVC RS-1 which requires two presses of the power off button. It appears to trigger the first press as it asks for confirmation of power off but it just sits there. Pressing help will turn off the JVC. I tried changing all the delay times on the JVC but no luck. Any ideas? I also have the Pioneer BDP05FD and the Onkyo TXNR906 set up with it...


----------



## badgerpilot

Has anyone with a Onkyo 606 programmed "Zone 2" into their H1? I haven't been able to figure it out yet.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/14803834
> 
> 
> Has anyone with a Onkyo 606 programmed "Zone 2" into their H1? I haven't been able to figure it out yet.



I'm assuming "Zone 2" is a button on the OEM remote? Just learn it if it isn't in the H database.


----------



## leftnose

I guess I'm in the minority here. I just picked up a Harmony One yesterday and, so far, I absolutely hate the thing.


If I press the Watch DVD activity, it turns on the TV, sets it to the correct input and then it switches on the AV receiver and sets it to the correct input. This is all good. However, if I then want to turn off the TV, DVD player, turn on the CD player and switch the receiver input to listen to music, I have to navigate each device menu individually to accomplish these tasks. If I just press the Listen to CD activity, it switches the receiver off and does nothing to the TV or DVD player.


I realize that I haven't spent that much time with this remote but if I don't get the hang of it soon, back it goes.


----------



## BenJF3

leftnose, you have to tweak your activities more. There should be an option for power settings. It sounds like you have the devices set to stay on.


I have an 880 as I await my One and can tell you that I got frustrated as well because the software is really lacking. Personally, it should be a drag and drop interface. It took forever just to get the LCD buttons where I wanted them and then get it working just how I wanted it too. However, once everything was setup, I didn't have to touch it again and it works flawlessly. The only additional thing I could ask for would have been Bluetooth so the Wii turns on and off with it. Even my youngest can control my relatively complex theater setup with ease. Give it some time, then if you still don't like it, return it.


----------



## Rattor

leftnose, I agree with BenJF3. Could you give us some more info about what activities you have set up (if any other than the 2 mentioned above), and how your system reacts when switching? For example, you told us how your system acts when switching from Watch DVD to Listen to CD. How does it act when going from Off to Listen to CD? And from Listen to CD to Watch DVD?


If you let us help you, the tons of people on this forum can help you get your system and remote set up so you will love the Harmony as much as we all do.


Good luck.


----------



## ccotenj

yup... post your setups, and we can fix it...










also, check your device setup and make sure you don't have some of them set to "always on"...


something that might be helpful if you aren't familiar with programming activity based remotes... take a piece of paper (or a spreadsheet), and write out exactly what it is you want the remote to do when you select an activity... then work off of that...


don't give up... there's no reason why your setup shouldn't work the way you want it to... sometimes, it just takes a little patience...


----------



## vnguyen

Has anyone experience Extra PS3 soft-buttons after the latest firmware update? I have the 4 - square, triangle, X, O in the software, but it's adding an extra triangle and O to the actual soft-buttons on my remote.


One other person has experienced this on the Logitech forums:
http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...thread.id=5700


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vnguyen* /forum/post/14812969
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience Extra PS3 soft-buttons after the latest firmware update? I have the 4 - square, triangle, X, O in the software, but it's adding an extra triangle and O to the actual soft-buttons on my remote.
> 
> 
> One other person has experienced this on the Logitech forums:
> http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...thread.id=5700



I and several others had this issue when the remote first came out. It was resolved with a firmware update. I would contact HSupport to let them know the issue is back on the table.

,R


----------



## Terminator840

I've been thinking about getting one of these remotes. I've been doing online research and in store comparisons. At first I was leaning towards a Philips SRU8015, but after doing online research I've ruled it out due to the bad reviews among other things. So it looks like I am going to go with the Harmony One.

I am a bit apprehensive because these things are expensive and its not my first time going with a universal remote. Several years ago I bought a Philips Pronto TSU500 remote with a huge touchscreen. Never could get it to work very well, the touchscreen was horrible to work with, and programming software never worked right on my computer so I was never able to do any advanced programming with it. The thing looked really cool, but soon became a expensive paper weight as using the original remotes was easier and faster. So I do not want another $200 paper weight.


Question for anyone who bought a Harmony One at Best Buy recently. I looked at them this past weekend and they were priced at $199. I got home to do my online research and I noticed the at bestbuy.com they are listed for $249? Was the in store price of $199 correct?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/14814596
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who bought a Harmony One at Best Buy recently. I looked at them this past weekend and they were priced at $199. I got home to do my online research and I noticed the at bestbuy.com they are listed for $249? Was the in store price of $199 correct?



I've seen price fluctuations like that from one Best Buy store to another on this remote. I've never seen anything like it before.

Just make sure you get it at a BB that has it for $199. I did.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/14814596
> 
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who bought a Harmony One at Best Buy recently. I looked at them this past weekend and they were priced at $199. I got home to do my online research and I noticed the at bestbuy.com they are listed for $249? Was the in store price of $199 correct?



I think you'll find a lot of fans in this thread for the One. More than those who don't like it. With support from Randy/squareeyes and his iconharmony.com site you'll find it one of the best "looking" remotes too. The prices have ranged from the list of 250 to a recent low of 150 from Dell. If you're not in a hurry, maybe read this forum and keep an eye out for repeating deals? We've given heads up here.


----------



## joe221

Recently there have been a lot of new users and info seekers here. Also the upcoming holidays will bring more. If anyone here has a good talent for writing a FAQ,better than my feeble effort. I'll post it into post #1. Do we have any takers?


----------



## dfchang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14800579
> 
> 
> no problem...
> 
> 
> select your device...
> 
> then click the "troubleshoot" option and click "next"...
> 
> then click the "responds too many times or only occasionally" option and click "next"...
> 
> then decrease the number on that screen...
> 
> 
> good luck...



Hi, wanted to follow up and let you know it worked like a charm. Thanks for the help, really appreciate it!


Seems like this is a problem that can affect any device. The setting simply might be too sensitive and adjusting it up or down a few notches usually takes care of it. Apparently it was an issue early on with the Nyko PS3 remote and that problem was fixed the same way.


Dennis


----------



## ccotenj

great! glad it worked out for you...


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/14814596
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who bought a Harmony One at Best Buy recently. I looked at them this past weekend and they were priced at $199. I got home to do my online research and I noticed the at bestbuy.com they are listed for $249? Was the in store price of $199 correct?



Circuit City web site has it listed at $199 also. If BB does not show $199, they should price match the $199 from CC.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14814806
> 
> 
> Recently there have been a lot of new users and info seekers here. Also the upcoming holidays will bring more. If anyone here has a good talent for writing a FAQ,better than my feeble effort. I'll post it into post #1. Do we have any takers?



good idea...


i'm willing to try to put together the framework for one... probably will take a few days though...


----------



## leftnose

OK, so I spent some more time with it last night programming custom buttons and so on and I'm liking it better.


I still have two complaints, though. 1.) It takes to long to update the remote from the PC so it can be difficult to tinker with settings. 2.) Activities have different custom buttons than Devices so if I want something on both TV and Watch TV, I have to program them separately.


Also, I programmed some favorite channels and used icons from squareeyes and they seem to be somewhat cumbersome. There's a good .5-1 second delay between "key presses". So, if I have a favorite programmed for channel 550, I have to press the favorite button and hold the remote up while it transmits. I can change the channel faster on my own by pressing numbers. Is there a way to adjust a speed setting to remedy this?


----------



## zagith

I recently purchased a Harmony One and am very price conscious so I have started using this great price alerting site called PricePinx.com. In any case NewEgg has this for $179 and Amazon just listed it for $176.24. As previous posters have mentioned with the holiday season approaching and the state of our economy there may be some great deals on the horizon.


Im looking forward to using this remote and hope it lives up to all the great reviews I have read.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14815952
> 
> 
> good idea...
> 
> 
> i'm willing to try to put together the framework for one... probably will take a few days though...



Great!


----------



## wclark

Anyone know how to set the Harmony One so it "powers off" a PS3 thru the Nyko Blu-Wave USB dongle?


I have tried to search this thread for an answer but didnt come across anything.


There does not appear to be any way to go directly to the power off of the PS3, at least with the Blu-Wave, but one can navigate there with it thru "move left" and "move up" commands. There is another thread that discusses how to set up a macro with some of the other Harmony remotes but it requires either 8 commands or use of the command modifier "duration xxxx milliseconds". I cannot find the command modifier and I seem to be allowed only 6 commands in the ONE menu under setting up multiple step power off.


I sent a request to Logitech support last night and am waiting on their response.


By the way, the Nyko and Harmony One work great otherwise. I moved a few buttons around from the Harmony default settings but found it to be complete.


----------



## blee1

I have a small problem when I select my "Watch TV" activity, the Harmony One correctly turns on all devices (cable box, Kuro TV and elite receiver), gets the HDMI setting correct on the TV, initially gets the HDMI setting correct on the receiver: HDMI 1 (where the cable box is connected), but then switches the HDMI setting on the receiver to TV (where nothing is connected).


I can press the "Help" button and it resets to the correct HDMI setting on the receiver, but this is a major pain. I would like to get it right the first time!


I have gone over the settings in the Harmony software and they are correct; there is no reason for switching the HDMI setting on the receiver. The only thing I can think of is that it has something to do with the HDMI control settings on the TV and the Receiver.


Anyone else have this issue and have a fix for it?


Thanks!


Bill


----------



## ccotenj

bill, try making it so that the avr turns on last... i had a similar problem with my previous avr... if the other devices were not on first, it wouldn't successfully negotiate a handshake on the hdmi port i selected, and would switch to another...


worth a shot, anyway...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14816788
> 
> 
> Great!



ok, i'll get to work on it...







gimme a few days to come up with a working draft...


could anyone who would be willing to proof read and review it once i get the first draft done please pm me their email address so i can send it to them to look at? thanks!


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee1* /forum/post/14817987
> 
> 
> I have a small problem when I select my "Watch TV" activity, the Harmony One correctly turns on all devices (cable box, Kuro TV and elite receiver), gets the HDMI setting correct on the TV, initially gets the HDMI setting correct on the receiver: HDMI 1 (where the cable box is connected), but then switches the HDMI setting on the receiver to TV (where nothing is connected).
> 
> 
> I can press the "Help" button and it resets to the correct HDMI setting on the receiver, but this is a major pain. I would like to get it right the first time!
> 
> 
> I have gone over the settings in the Harmony software and they are correct; there is no reason for switching the HDMI setting on the receiver. The only thing I can think of is that it has something to do with the HDMI control settings on the TV and the Receiver.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue and have a fix for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bill



I use a Monoprice HDMI switcher to switch the satellite receiver or PS3 to an Epson projector. The Epson seems to take a few seconds from power on before it is willing to start HDMI handshaking and I believe this would often prevent the selection of an HDMI port in the switcher. When I set the order of events such that the projector is turned on first and the HDMI switch port is selected last it worked flawlessly.


----------



## blee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14818805
> 
> 
> bill, try making it so that the avr turns on last... i had a similar problem with my previous avr... if the other devices were not on first, it wouldn't successfully negotiate a handshake on the hdmi port i selected, and would switch to another...
> 
> 
> worth a shot, anyway...



CCOTENJ and WCLARK: Thanks for the ideas! I tried changing the start-up order but was not successful...


I did solve the problem by addng a step to set the HDMI input a second time on the receiver. This did the trick!


Bill


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/14816118
> 
> 
> OK, so I spent some more time with it last night programming custom buttons and so on and I'm liking it better.
> 
> 
> I still have two complaints, though. 1.) It takes to long to update the remote from the PC so it can be difficult to tinker with settings.



Yes it does take a while to update the remotes, but there isn't much we can do about that. Try to test more between updates, and make multiple changes at once in order to decrease the amount of times you have to update it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/14816118
> 
> 
> 2.) Activities have different custom buttons than Devices so if I want something on both TV and Watch TV, I have to program them separately.



This is the way it should be. Your watch TV activity should only have the commands in it that you use often. If you never use captions there is no reason to have the captions command on the screen in your watch TV activity. You should also never have to change inputs from inside and activity so you don't need any of those commands on the screen. However you still want to have those commands available in the remote for the rare occasions that you do need them. That is what the device mode is for. Once you have your remote set up correctly you should only need to go into device mode on rare occasions.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/14816118
> 
> 
> Also, I programmed some favorite channels and used icons from squareeyes and they seem to be somewhat cumbersome. There's a good .5-1 second delay between "key presses". So, if I have a favorite programmed for channel 550, I have to press the favorite button and hold the remote up while it transmits. I can change the channel faster on my own by pressing numbers. Is there a way to adjust a speed setting to remedy this?



Yes there are a few different ways to speed this up. The first is to decrease your repeats and the inter-key delay settings. There is also a place where you tell it what commands you use to change channels. If it changes channels faster for you to enter 2 numbers then hit select, you can set it up to do that, if it changes faster for you to enter 4 numbers you can set it up to do that (DirecTV receivers work well this way). Are you using your TV or a cable/satellite receiver to change channels? Let us know what model and we might be able to help you with your delay settings and channel change settings.


----------



## leftnose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14823721
> 
> 
> Yes there are a few different ways to speed this up. The first is to decrease your repeats and the inter-key delay settings. There is also a place where you tell it what commands you use to change channels. If it changes channels faster for you to enter 2 numbers then hit select, you can set it up to do that, if it changes faster for you to enter 4 numbers you can set it up to do that (DirecTV receivers work well this way). Are you using your TV or a cable/satellite receiver to change channels? Let us know what model and we might be able to help you with your delay settings and channel change settings.



Thanks for the response. TV is a Samsung LN40A550 and I use it to change channels.


The other problem that I'm finding is that my receiver seems to only have a Power Toggle rather than discrete on and off. So, if I start with one activity, and then switch to another, the receiver shuts off. Currently using a very old Denon AVR-2500 but will be upgrading to an AVR-3xxx in a few months so just looking for a workaround on this one.


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/14823969
> 
> 
> The other problem that I'm finding is that my receiver seems to only have a Power Toggle rather than discrete on and off. So, if I start with one activity, and then switch to another, the receiver shuts off. Currently using a very old Denon AVR-2500 but will be upgrading to an AVR-3xxx in a few months so just looking for a workaround on this one.



Did you try using the help on the remote when you first programmed it and tested it? My Harmony 520 (used in another room) shut the TV off when selecting another activity when I first set it up and tested it and following the help route corrected it.


----------



## slickview

The problem I have is the when scrolling through the PS3 XMB menu, one click on the Harmony, is equivalent to 3 clicks on the XMB menu and so three menu items are passed instead of just one. DVD menu's and control all works fine. Can anyone help me with this? thanks.


P.S i have the nyko IR connected on the usb.


----------



## GR1MM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14823721
> 
> 
> Yes there are a few different ways to speed this up. The first is to decrease your repeats and the inter-key delay settings. There is also a place where you tell it what commands you use to change channels. If it changes channels faster for you to enter 2 numbers then hit select, you can set it up to do that, if it changes faster for you to enter 4 numbers you can set it up to do that (DirecTV receivers work well this way). Are you using your TV or a cable/satellite receiver to change channels? Let us know what model and we might be able to help you with your delay settings and channel change settings.



HOW??? I can't figure it out.I just got Fios,I have a Motorola HD-DVR,and the favorite channels are changing extremely slow.I had Comcast with almost the same Motorola DVR,and it was three times as fast changing channels using the favorites.


----------



## WildWolf

How do you set the "one" to activate 60 minute sleep on a Pioneer Kuro 5080 with only touching one button? I see it will only let me sequence 5 commands and I need more to activate this sleep timer. All help and comments are appreciated!


----------



## BigJPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14829848
> 
> 
> HOW??? I can't figure it out.I just got Fios,I have a Motorola HD-DVR,and the favorite channels are changing extremely slow.I had Comcast with almost the same Motorola DVR,and it was three times as fast changing channels using the favorites.



ditto - can't find it either, or in the help.


jp


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickview* /forum/post/14829343
> 
> 
> The problem I have is the when scrolling through the PS3 XMB menu, one click on the Harmony, is equivalent to 3 clicks on the XMB menu and so three menu items are passed instead of just one. DVD menu's and control all works fine. Can anyone help me with this? thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S i have the nyko IR connected on the usb.



Did you use the commands from the data base or did you use the learn function? I had the same problem with a learned command. Called tech support and he changed it to one from the data base. It works perfect now. Try calling them, they are excellent.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR1MM* /forum/post/14829848
> 
> 
> HOW??? I can't figure it out.I just got Fios,I have a Motorola HD-DVR,and the favorite channels are changing extremely slow.I had Comcast with almost the same Motorola DVR,and it was three times as fast changing channels using the favorites.



To set how the device changes channels, you go back thru the setup for the DEVICE, not the activity. Just keep walking thru the steps and it will finally ask you how to input a channel. Test with the remote first and choose the one that is the fastest.


To change the repeats, it's in the troubleshooting area. It will say something like "[device] responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally." I think the default is 3 repeats. Reduce this number until the device no longer responds (test the power and a few other commands in device mode) and then raise it back up by one.


Still under the device, reduce the inter-key and inter-device delays to 0. It you start getting some commands missed when switching activities, raise the inter-device by 500 until it's fixed. Try to keep the inter-key to 0 if you can.


I don't have the software in front of me, so I can't be more specific. I can only use the web interface here and they differ a little.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/14823969
> 
> 
> ...The other problem that I'm finding is that my receiver seems to only have a Power Toggle rather than discrete on and off. So, if I start with one activity, and then switch to another, the receiver shuts off. Currently using a very old Denon AVR-2500 but will be upgrading to an AVR-3xxx in a few months so just looking for a workaround on this one.



Go back thru the setup on the AVR and make sure the power setting are for the correct method (discretes or toggle) and/or the correct commands (discretes or toggle). It sounds like it's set up to use discrete on and off method with the toggle command selected.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickview* /forum/post/14829343
> 
> 
> The problem I have is the when scrolling through the PS3 XMB menu, one click on the Harmony, is equivalent to 3 clicks on the XMB menu and so three menu items are passed instead of just one. DVD menu's and control all works fine. Can anyone help me with this? thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S i have the nyko IR connected on the usb.



This sounds like a case of the repeats being too high for the PS3.


To change the repeats, it's in the troubleshooting area. It will say something like "[device] responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally." I think the default is 3 repeats. Reduce this number until the device no longer responds (test the power and a few other commands in device mode) and then raise it back up by one.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickview* /forum/post/14829343
> 
> 
> The problem I have is the when scrolling through the PS3 XMB menu, one click on the Harmony, is equivalent to 3 clicks on the XMB menu and so three menu items are passed instead of just one. DVD menu's and control all works fine. Can anyone help me with this? thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S i have the nyko IR connected on the usb.



What did you select as the device when you installed the Nyco?


I use the Sony PS3 device listed in the Harmony database and it works perfectly, and has some nice colored X, O, and Triangle icons on the screen too. You might try deleting the Nyco from your device list and add the PS3.


----------



## BigJPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14831230
> 
> 
> To set how the device changes channels, you go back thru the setup for the DEVICE, not the activity. Just keep walking thru the steps and it will finally ask you how to input a channel. Test with the remote first and choose the one that is the fastest.



wow, this took a lot of trial and error to find in the help.


Device

Satellite

Troubleshoot

Show Me More Problems

Changing Channels doesn't work correctly

Options

Send 'select' to end channel selection.


I haven't tested this yet.

jp


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJPDC* /forum/post/14832113
> 
> 
> wow, this took a lot of trial and error to find in the help.
> 
> 
> Device
> 
> Satellite
> 
> Troubleshoot
> 
> Show Me More Problems
> 
> Changing Channels doesn't work correctly
> 
> Options
> 
> Send 'select' to end channel selection.
> 
> 
> I haven't tested this yet.
> 
> jp



There's an option in there other than help (maybe customize) that will let you go directly to setup the device. You still have to walk thru the setup steps to get to the channel select option tho.


----------



## BigJPDC

didn't work - select was the wrong choice.


----------



## BigJPDC

I got it - the selection is 'NumberEnter'. It works perfectly.


----------



## HoOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJPDC* /forum/post/14833835
> 
> 
> didn't work - select was the wrong choice.



Reminded me of something...


"_Milk was the wrong choice_"


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoOn* /forum/post/14834006
> 
> 
> Reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> "_Milk was the wrong choice_"



"I'm in a glass case of emotion!"


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14741778
> 
> 
> Dare I say, you watch too much TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is an improvement over the 880 which had 16. Maybe you need to make use of your DVR's favorite feature to consolidate and use the One to focus in more.



Well, I for one would certainly like more Favorites than the current 24, and I have only basic cable (with some included HD/digital channels I can get with my Panny plasma). No cable box at all, no cable DVR unit at all; that's the way I like it - I only need basic channels, watch Blu-ray if I want movies, and I hate cable boxes/remotes - I have 8 remotes replaced already with my H1.


I filled all 24 Favorites easily with just a 60-channel lineup, with no room for some local cable-access, weather, business and kids channels.


So when the nieces come over, there's no Disney, Animal Planet, Nickelodeon etc in my Favorites and I have to go hunt down the channel guide to find them.


With modern interest-specific programming and the number of channels available via cable/satellite, I could see somebody wanting 24 sports channels alone in Favorites (thank God I desire exactly zero sports channels). But doubling the 24 to 48 might be the sweet spot for most users.


What I'm wondering is if the H1 even has the hardware/memory to support more Favorites?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14834907
> 
> 
> But doubling the 24 to 48 might be the sweet spot for most users.



Do you think the remote should have that and cost the same?


----------



## GR1MM

you could have 24 different favorites for each activity for as many activities as the ONE allows.


----------



## slickview

First i want to thank yall for ur repondes both badgerpilot and weaselboy. to anwser both of ur output, i use the learn function nyo remote to H1 remote. Is that the problem? And for Weaselboy I use the Sony PS3 device listed in the Harmony database and i can see the x, o on the screen but the thing is that i can't remember if i added the PS3 in the data base before or after i got the Nyko IR. Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14835021
> 
> 
> Do you think the remote should have that and cost the same?



Absolutely. Memory is DIRT cheap these days and storing an extra 24 or even 128 tiny graphical images is just a few KB of memory. I'm sure there's a huge profit margin on the H1. 64 or 128K of extra memory is probably just pennies.


----------



## Terminator840

Thats one thing I liked about the Philips Prestigo SRU 8015 remote. It holds 100 favorites with icons that you can scoll through them. The only problem is there is a internal database of 400 favorite icons to choose from but you can not update it via the downloads.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickview* /forum/post/14835396
> 
> 
> First i want to thank yall for ur repondes both badgerpilot and weaselboy. to anwser both of ur output, i use the learn function nyo remote to H1 remote. Is that the problem? And for Weaselboy I use the Sony PS3 device listed in the Harmony database and i can see the x, o on the screen but the thing is that i can't remember if i added the PS3 in the data base before or after i got the Nyko IR. Thanks.



That is your problem. Don't use the learn function for the Nyko. It is already in the data base. Get rid of the PS3 as a device and add a new device which is the Nyko Blu wave. This should solve your problems. If you have trouble, call the logitech tech support number and they can walk you through it.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14834907
> 
> 
> Well, I for one would certainly like more Favorites than the current 24, and I have only basic cable (with some included HD/digital channels I can get with my Panny plasma). No cable box at all, no cable DVR unit at all; that's the way I like it - I only need basic channels, watch Blu-ray if I want movies, and I hate cable boxes/remotes - I have 8 remotes replaced already with my H1.
> 
> 
> I filled all 24 Favorites easily with just a 60-channel lineup, with no room for some local cable-access, weather, business and kids channels.
> 
> 
> So when the nieces come over, there's no Disney, Animal Planet, Nickelodeon etc in my Favorites and I have to go hunt down the channel guide to find them.
> 
> 
> With modern interest-specific programming and the number of channels available via cable/satellite, I could see somebody wanting 24 sports channels alone in Favorites (thank God I desire exactly zero sports channels). But doubling the 24 to 48 might be the sweet spot for most users.
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is if the H1 even has the hardware/memory to support more Favorites?



Add different activities, such as "Watch Movies", "Watch News". "Watch Sports", "Kid's Shows". etc, what ever you like. Each activity can have 24 favorites and then everything is also organized.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/14836659
> 
> 
> Add different activities, such as "Watch Movies", "Watch News". "Watch Sports", "Kid's Shows". etc, what ever you like. Each activity can have 24 favorites and then everything is also organized.



That's a very good idea for an interim workaround until Logitech updates the firmware for more Favorites per Activity, assuming it's possible.


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14835021
> 
> 
> Do you think the remote should have that and cost the same?



Certainly; why not? If the hardware supports it and a firmware fix would implement it, then of course.


I hope Logitech wasn't so stingy on dirt-cheap memory that it's all used up already in the first hardware release. In the quantity needed for Favorites storage, memory costs nothing.


----------



## BigJPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14834907
> 
> 
> Well, I for one would certainly like more Favorites than the current 24, and I have only basic cable (with some included HD/digital channels I can get with my Panny plasma). No cable box at all, no cable DVR unit at all; that's the way I like it - I only need basic channels, watch Blu-ray if I want movies, and I hate cable boxes/remotes - I have 8 remotes replaced already with my H1.
> 
> 
> I filled all 24 Favorites easily with just a 60-channel lineup, with no room for some local cable-access, weather, business and kids channels.
> 
> 
> So when the nieces come over, there's no Disney, Animal Planet, Nickelodeon etc in my Favorites and I have to go hunt down the channel guide to find them.
> 
> 
> With modern interest-specific programming and the number of channels available via cable/satellite, I could see somebody wanting 24 sports channels alone in Favorites (thank God I desire exactly zero sports channels). But doubling the 24 to 48 might be the sweet spot for most users.
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is if the H1 even has the hardware/memory to support more Favorites?




If this is such a huge requirement for you, I think you purchased the wrong remote to fit your needs.


I had to struggle to come up with 6 favorites to fill one page - I still have to know what's on the channel before I switch to it, so I always use the guide.


2c

jp


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickview* /forum/post/14835396
> 
> 
> First i want to thank yall for ur repondes both badgerpilot and weaselboy. to anwser both of ur output, i use the learn function nyo remote to H1 remote. Is that the problem? And for Weaselboy I use the Sony PS3 device listed in the Harmony database and i can see the x, o on the screen but the thing is that i can't remember if i added the PS3 in the data base before or after i got the Nyko IR. Thanks.



I tried using the Logitech PS3 database as my "device" along with the Nyko USB dongle. It didnt work at all. Logitech does have a relatively complete database entry for the Nyko Blu-Wave IR. I loaded that and it works flawlessly.


In neither case did the device "buttons" appear with actual circle, triangle, etc picture icons under the device. Not sure what may have showed up when activities was selected with the PS3 data because I never did add that to my "Watch a DVD" activity because the device buttons didnt work. The Nyko "buttons" are simple text when the Nyko is the device control for the PS3 in the "Watch a DVD" activity.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJPDC* /forum/post/14837511
> 
> 
> I had to struggle to come up with 6 favorites to fill one page - I still have to know what's on the channel before I switch to it, so I always use the guide.
> 
> 
> 2c
> 
> jp



Personally, I agree with you. I do have favorites set up on my one but to be honest, I rarely use them as I normally DVR almost everything and watch almost nothing live (other than sports). When I do watch live shows of any kind, I don't surf around looking for the shows I want to watch because want to know what's on a particular channel in the first place before I go there. The channel guide gives me all of that (and much more) while favorites do not.


Of course, all of this is based on my opinion and how *I* watch TV. Obviously, not everyone watches like I do and therefore YMMV.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/14837768
> 
> 
> Personally, I agree with you. I do have favorites set up on my one but to be honest, I rarely use them as I normally DVR almost everything and watch almost nothing live (other than sports). When I do watch live shows of any kind, I don't surf around looking for the shows I want to watch because want to know what's on a particular channel in the first place before I go there. The channel guide gives me all of that (and much more) while favorites do not.
> 
> 
> Of course, all of this is based on my opinion and how *I* watch TV. Obviously, not everyone watches like I do and therefore YMMV.



I set my favorites to help me navigate thru the guide. With the guide up, each favorite goes to a cluster of channels. Example; The only local station I have in my favorites is the lowest numbered one. That way, when the guide is up, I select that one and then all the locals are on one page.


Using favorites like this, 12 turned out to be just about right. I could've used a couple more, but it's no biggie.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14838089
> 
> 
> I set my favorites to help me navigate thru the guide. With the guide up, each favorite goes to a cluster of channels. Example; The only local station I have in my favorites is the lowest numbered one. That way, when the guide is up, I select that one and then all the locals are on one page.
> 
> 
> Using favorites like this, 12 turned out to be just about right. I could've used a couple more, but it's no biggie.



Thanks for that idea. Pretty good!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14836928
> 
> 
> That's a very good idea for an interim workaround until Logitech updates the firmware for more Favorites per Activity, assuming it's possible.



I doubt that's going to happen. There are more pressing needs that still haven't, may never, be addressed. 24 is the highest number they've ever allocated. The 880 has 16 (8x2) as a reference.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14838818
> 
> 
> I doubt that's going to happen. There are more pressing needs that still haven't, may never, be addressed. 24 is the highest number they've ever allocated. The 880 has 16 (8x2) as a reference.



Hey Joe,


I'm thinking about buying a One and your reply peeked my curiosity. Can you give some examples of "more pressing needs"?


Thanks...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/14838918
> 
> 
> Hey Joe,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a One and your reply peeked my curiosity. Can you give some examples of "more pressing needs"?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



There's more than I can remember over at Logitech Forums. One that affects me is how many digits in the channel listings.


----------



## ghause

Can the H1 learn IR?

I have some obsure devices that I have my doubts about it controlling, at least I could not find them in the online device checker.


JVC RS2 (vertical stretch)

Panamorph sled

Insteon IRLinc


- Nevermind - looks like it can... -


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14839968
> 
> 
> There's more than I can remember over at Logitech Forums. One that affects me is how many digits in the channel listings.



Thanks Joe. I went over there and browsed around. Just ordered my One and should have it early next week.


----------



## yngdiego

Dell has the H1 back on sale for $149 plus tax, free shipping.


----------



## soulcougher73

Question: To control a PS3 with this remote do you have to have the Nyko USB dongle thing? I currently just use the Sony PS3 remote and would like the H1 to replace that remote.


Thanks,


----------



## ghause

Location: Sony Ivory Tower Circa 2004


Sony Exec 1: _I know, Jenkins! We'll make the PS3 controllable via Bluetooth! This will make everyone buy our wacky remote! Profits will soar!_


Jenkins: _Excellent idea sir._


Sony Exec 1: _No one will use this thing as a BluRay player anyway. HDDVD is cheaper to manufacture and the quality is just as good, we are bound to lose the format war just like we did with Betamax! Plus I hate universal IR remotes!_


Jenkins: _How true._


Sony Exec 1:_Pass my crack pipe!_


Jenkins: _Very good sir._

*Rant over. Sorry about that.*


----------



## BigJPDC

lmao @ 'Jenkins'


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* /forum/post/14841035
> 
> 
> Question: To control a PS3 with this remote do you have to have the Nyko USB dongle thing? I currently just use the Sony PS3 remote and would like the H1 to replace that remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



If you have a PS3 you should have read this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058533 


In it you will find:

*Can I use my Harmony (or other learning universal) remote with the PS3?*


Only if you use a IR adapter. The least expensive solution is the Nyko BD remote (sold by amazon.com and others) that includes a simple IR remote and a IR receiver that simply plugs into one of the USB ports on the front of the PS3 console. This solution is limited in that it cannot be used to turn the PS3 power on, but it provides basic disc playback functions (note the Nyko remote can be used to turn off your PS3 by stopping disc playback, then navigating on the XMB to "Users" then selecting "Turn Off System"). The Nyko PS3 remote is now listed in the Harmony data base so you can easily use only the IR-to-USB adapter that is included with the Nyko remote and program your Harmony remote to control BD/DVD playback on you PS3


http://www.nyko.com/nyko/products/?i=113


----------



## JimInPT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* /forum/post/14841035
> 
> 
> Question: To control a PS3 with this remote do you have to have the Nyko USB dongle thing? I currently just use the Sony PS3 remote and would like the H1 to replace that remote.



You've already been pointed to a very useful thread in the message just above, but I thought I'd offer my perspective.


I first bought the Nyko dongle and it works fairly well; I think the best thing about it is that it's inexpensive. You won't need the remote that comes with it, just the dongle.


However, you still have no power-on/off capability, so you'll need to use your game controller or the XMB for that. Inconvenient, but it works.


The big problem for me with the Nyko is that it lags. It lags terribly; some commands would take a second or two to execute after pressing the H1's buttons, and it's very easy to overshoot when pressing FF/RW, Chapter Skip etc. I got pretty frustrated pretty quickly.


My solution was to replace the Nyko with the IR2BT, and I love this little unit. It works very, very well with zero lag. And if you use the PS3 device in your H1's setup, then have Logitech copy the IR2BT power-off macro from the IR2BT device over to the PS3 device, your H1 can handle power on and power off of the PS3 (the reason to use the PS3 device instead of the IR2BT device in setup is to get the 4 beautiful Circle/Square/Triangle/X button icons on the touchscreen).


I can highly recommend the IR2BT, but they can be a bit hard to get - it's a small company and they had to do a recall to patch older units after Sony changed the PS3 firmware this summer (new and patched units shouldn't need further recalls for new firmware anymore, according to the developer), so they're busy trying to keep up.


If interested, go to www.ir2bt.com and get on their email list for notification of the next batch available for sale. Stay on top of your email; the last batch sold out in hours after the notice went out. That site also hosts a user forum for more information; very helpful to resolve all the tricky PS3 integration details.


My $0.02 on the subject for what it's worth. The IR2BT really works well and it really does everything; I have replaced eight remotes with the H1 (including the Sony Bluetooth remote) and only need to use my PS3 game controller to play games.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14843783
> 
> 
> 
> The big problem for me with the Nyko is that it lags. It lags terribly; some commands would take a second or two to execute after pressing the H1's buttons, and it's very easy to overshoot when pressing FF/RW, Chapter Skip etc. I got pretty frustrated pretty quickly.



I haven't had that problem. It has worked great for me so far. No lag whatsoever.


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimInPT* /forum/post/14843783
> 
> 
> However, you still have no power-on/off capability, so you'll need to use your game controller or the XMB for that. Inconvenient, but it works.
> 
> 
> The big problem for me with the Nyko is that it lags. It lags terribly; some commands would take a second or two to execute after pressing the H1's buttons, and it's very easy to overshoot when pressing FF/RW, Chapter Skip etc. I got pretty frustrated pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> My solution was to replace the Nyko with the IR2BT, and I love this little unit. It works very, very well with zero lag. And if you use the PS3 device in your H1's setup, then have Logitech copy the IR2BT power-off macro from the IR2BT device over to the PS3 device, your H1 can handle power on and power off of the PS3 (the reason to use the PS3 device instead of the IR2BT device in setup is to get the 4 beautiful Circle/Square/Triangle/X button icons on the touchscreen).



Harmony support cans set us up with a "power off" macro if using the Nyko. Its not ideal (left,left,left, eft, up, up ,X,X ) but it works so long as the PS3 is at the XMB and somewhere at or left the video menu.


I dont find mine slow. Perhaps the inter-button delay was set high.


I find the Nyko adequate and a bargain. It was also available. I am on the IR2BT mailing list and plan to buy one whenever they come available (and I am around to get an order one before they run out again). In the meantime the Nyko does enough so we can pretty much sit on our butts and let the Harmony take care of everything seamlessly.


----------



## Terminator840

Well I am a new owner, I bought one from Best Buy on Friday night. I went back to the store that I looked at them last weekend. Now the Harmony One was $249.00, it must have been on sale last week. I used a 12% off coupon to soften the blow a little.


So far I am very happy with it, spent most of last night programming it and adding favorite icons to it.


I downloaded some Icons to use with my XM radio, but I can't seem to find a a favorites pages with that activity to load the icons to.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/14848473
> 
> 
> Well I am a new owner, I bought one from Best Buy on Friday night. I went back to the store that I looked at them last weekend. Now the Harmony One was $249.00, it must have been on sale last week. I used a 12% off coupon to soften the blow a little.



Sorry to say this, but you got ripped off.

The price is supposed to be $199. We were talking on this forum last week about how different BBs have different prices marked on the Harmony One.

Go to a different BB and get it price matched! Or get it price matched +10% against Circuit Cuty's $199!


----------



## BigJPDC

Got mine for $186 on Ebay - free and fast shipping.


----------



## MitchelZ

I programmed a 1 minute skip for my Atlantic Scientific Explorer 8300 HD using my Harmony One. Here's how to do it:


1st use 'Add Sequence' in your 'Watch TV' Activity. Call it 'True Skip'. In my sequence I have 4 consecutive FastForward commands followed by 1 Play command for my PVR (the 8300HD).


Now go to 'Customize Standard Buttons'. Scroll down to 'Skip Forward' which should be blank. fill it in with 'Sequence' using the drop down menu. Under the command fill in 'True Skip'. Your not finished yet......


Go back to the Main Menu and click on the 'Devices' tab.


Under PVR click on Settings.


Click on O Adjust the delays (speed settings). Press Next.


Set inter-key delay to 900 (This will give a 1 minute skip.)


Press Next.


Do Quick Check.


Update your remote.


When you press the >>] Fast Forward (Skip) button you should move up 1 minute in the program.


Try different delays for different amounts of Skip time.


The remote for the At Sci is very in-elegant. Play around with the Harmony One and you can set up a bunch of sequences that make it a lot easier to control the PVR. Have fun


----------



## Terminator840

Anybody using this remote to control a Pioneer Inno XM radio? I programmed it with the Inno but not all the buttons are responding as they should and its showing it as a a/v reciever for some reason.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14840590
> 
> 
> Dell has the H1 back on sale for $149 plus tax, free shipping.



Anyone else order from here? I did last month and keep getting delay notifications. Now, it's on backorder until 10/20 with a ship date by 10/25. I ordered on 9/29. Anyone else actually receive the item yet?


It's not a big deal because I got it for the $149 price and am in no hurry, but I'm curious to know if others are running into the same issue.


----------



## jmcging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14856128
> 
> 
> Anyone else order from here? I did last month and keep getting delay notifications. Now, it's on backorder until 10/20 with a ship date by 10/25. I ordered on 9/29. Anyone else actually receive the item yet?
> 
> 
> It's not a big deal because I got it for the $149 price and am in no hurry, but I'm curious to know if others are running into the same issue.



Yup, got it pretty quick. Ordered on 9/26 and had it in hand on 10/3,


----------



## BenJF3

Scratch that. I just got an email stating it was shipped yesterday. Looking forward to playing around with it once I setup everything.


----------



## ksarauer

I just checked the Dell site today, and it looks like it's back up to the 249.99 price. I can't believe I missed it!


----------



## ameet14

You might have to add it to cart to see the discount.


----------



## mad080572




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ameet14* /forum/post/14865832
> 
> 
> You might have to add it to cart to see the discount.



I'm intrested in this cool remote. I went on the dell web site and tried to add it to the cart, in checkout cart summary it selling for $249. Bummer


----------



## BenJF3

That sale ended over a week ago. I happened across it and snapped one up.


----------



## tjaynes38

Just purchsed My H1 remote - spent 4 hours jimmy rigging the whole thing with my 5010 Pioneer - Pioneer AVR 9130 and Pioneer DVD and Bell Expressvu 9242.....


AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then three days later I keep getting a message while simpl switching channls on live TV....."swtiching channels will stop PVR recording" (or something to that effect)...all the while the PVR is NOT recording......I have to cancel the message EACH time in order to simply change channels via the H1


HELP PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## KMB222

I placed my order with Dell two weeks ago then got the delay notice and then got a canceled notice. Called Dell and they offered to reinstate the order for $249.

Now I remember why I stopped buying Dell computers and switched to Apple.


----------



## squareeyes

i assume that the message is coming up on your television and not on the remote screen. and if so, that sounds like a problem with the pvr not with the remote. have you tried switching channels with the original pvr remote to see if you get the same message?

,r


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/14652834
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread and the official one for the AVR-3808 but can't find an answer to my question. Has anyone else using the AVR-3808 with the ASD-1R iPod dock had a problem getting their Harmony One remote to set the AVR-3808 to the iPod setting using the "Play digital music" activity? Everytime I try out my settings for this activity everything else turns on fine and goes to the correct input except for the 3808. It turns on fine, but it always sets itself to DVD. I have not listed the ASD-1R dock as a device with the remote since it does not appear in the device list in the Harmony One software. Can anyone shed some light on my problem?



Since I never received an answer to my question but figured it out on my own I thought I'd post my solution since I've received several PM's about this subject:


In the Harmony One software, first setup a "Digital Music Server" device (Add new device > Device > Music Player > Digital Music Server) and select Denon for the manufacturer and enter the appropriate model number for the dock. Once that's done, add this new device to your Play iPod activity or whatever you call it. After I did this I could control the iPod dock through the receiver with my Harmony One.


----------



## BenJF3

Can one add icons to the Harmony One? IE: If I have a Netflix player and want to add an activity for Watch Netflix, can I add the Netflix logo to it? Mine H1 should be here tomorrow, but I may not get to play with it until all my components arrive.


----------



## ccotenj

you can add icons for favorites, but i've never come across anything in the software that allows you to add icons for activities... i could have missed something though...


----------



## BenJF3

Well, I'll play with it once everything comes in. I'm sure you can use some type of activity to set up Netflix. I have the 880 right now and it is working great.


----------



## ccotenj

oh yea, you can set up a netflix player activity (i have one







), they even have the device in the database... but i don't think you can add an icon to an activity...


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjaynes38* /forum/post/14868926
> 
> 
> Then three days later I keep getting a message while simpl switching channls on live TV....."swtiching channels will stop PVR recording" (or something to that effect)...all the while the PVR is NOT recording......I have to cancel the message EACH time in order to simply change channels via the H1
> 
> 
> HELP PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!



Sounds like an issue with your PVR, not the remote.


----------



## jimtut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14874255
> 
> 
> oh yea, you can set up a netflix player activity (i have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), they even have the device in the database... but i don't think you can add an icon to an activity...



No, you can't.










Also, when entering the Activity to control your Netflix device, you need to pick what kind of "activity" it is (Watch TV, etc.). It's tempting to pick "Media Receiver" (or something like that), but the Activity icon is a lame streaming-music icon or something.


Declare the Activity as a "Utility", and you can an icon that looks like a Mac Mini with a world or something on it. I choose that for my EyeHome media receiver, and that makes more sense to me that a streaming music icon (which I rarely do on the EyeHome).


----------



## jdryyz

I really like this new remote from Logitech, but the problem I have with remotes like these is how you replace the functionality of a remote with multiple buttons with one that has fewer buttons. I know about macros, but I don't think that applies in this case as I'm not referring to a sending series of commands at one time.



Here are the items I want to control:



Sony KDP-57WS655 57" rear projection TV


Yamaha RX-V3800 A/V receiver


Sony BDP-S500 BD/DVD player


Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD player


Slim Devices Squeezebox2 music player


and..finally...


Pioneer CLD-D704 laserdisc player (used very rarely)


Right now I'm doing mostly everything using the remote that came with the Yamaha receiver. Since it has many special buttons itself and is a learning remote, I thought it would be a good starting point. Unfortunately, using "extra" buttons for storing my specific functions is not working out 100%. It is also complicated by my sharing of one input (DVR) on the receiver for two devices (the Tosh and the Pioneer).


So does the Harmony One have codes for all those devices I have listed? Could I really control all the devices 100% using JUST the Harmony One? I am especially concerned about being able to reproduce the Sony BD player's TWO menu buttons (Top Menu and Pop-Up menu) as well as being able to change audio and subtitle tracks.



Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## citico

Take this test drive for your devices.
http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Type=TestDrive


----------



## jdryyz

I do not understand what this is trying to do. It prompted me to create a User ID, I did, but then it brought to a page that prompted me to select from three different remotes...none of which were the Harmony One.


Then it wanted me to download something and is now trying to "troubleshoot". It is acting like I need to have something physically connected to my machine but, of course, I do not.


If this was a "Test Drive", I think I crashed the car before leaving the lot.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14877475
> 
> 
> Take this test drive for your devices.
> http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Type=TestDrive


----------



## BenJF3

I have a question for those using it with a cable DVR (IE: the SA8300HD). I know that it has the A, B, C buttons. However does it have the LIST button?


----------



## citico

Sorry about that. Try this and look at the right side of the page for test drive.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...otes/&cl=us,en


----------



## jdryyz

Thanks! That page works.


I was able confirm that all of my devices are supported, but that still does not answer how WELL they are supported. Will I be able to get 100% functionality from each remote?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14877770
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Try this and look at the right side of the page for test drive.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...otes/&cl=us,en


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14878194
> 
> 
> Thanks! That page works.
> 
> 
> I was able confirm that all of my devices are supported, but that still does not answer how WELL they are supported. Will I be able to get 100% functionality from each remote?



You should be able to get near 100% functionality. If a command is missing , you can learn the command from the original remote. I have a 880,1000 and "One". If you just need IR(No RF), I like the "one". Just my opinion.


----------



## jdryyz

Sounds great. No here's the 64 million dollar question-- how does the One do that without having all the same physical buttons? Does the touch screen actually make up for the missing, non-common buttons?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14878413
> 
> 
> You should be able to get near 100% functionality. If a command is missing , you can learn the command from the original remote. I have a 880,1000 and "One". If you just need IR(No RF), I like the "one". Just my opinion.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14878478
> 
> 
> Sounds great. Now here's the 64 million dollar question-- how does the One do that without having all the same physical buttons? Does the touch screen actually make up for the missing, non-common buttons?



The touch screen can accommodate pages and pages of command buttons for each device (six commands per page which you can easily scroll through).


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14877724
> 
> 
> I have a question for those using it with a cable DVR (IE: the SA8300HD). I know that it has the A, B, C buttons. However does it have the LIST button?



Yes it does.


----------



## jdryyz

Excellent!! Just what I wanted to hear....just hope I don't have to page through too many.







I'm sure I'll be able to prioritize though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14878571
> 
> 
> The touch screen can accommodate pages and pages of command buttons for each device (six commands per page which you can easily scroll through).


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14878695
> 
> 
> Excellent!! Just what I wanted to hear....just hope I don't have to page through too many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll be able to prioritize though.



yes, if you like, you can move them around...


what i (and i'm guessing most do), is put any "commonly" used commands into whatever activity might use them...


for example, your avr might have hundreds of commands... but there may be only half a dozen that you might actually use more than once in a blue moon... put those half dozen in the activities that use the avr...


----------



## 17seconds

So I bought a Harmony One yesterday. On the way home from Best Buy I really thought I shouldn't have spent $200 on this thing ($160 because I had a gift card). Was thinking I might take it back tomorrow. The only thing my Cox cable universal remote can't do is switch inputs from cable to DVD. I had to use my Denon AVR remote for that. So $160 seemed a lot to spend just to avoid that.


But after getting it home I'm really impressed with the customization. Channel icons for favorites is really awesome. I told my wife she'd love this remote, but of course the first time she tried to select a channel favorite nothing happened. She's cursed or something. I guess the kid was in the way of the IR.... lol


Anyway, I do have one problem. My Denon AVR-3801 is setup for multi-room. I do 5.1 in the family room, and the multi is stereo to the back patio. I setup an activity called "Music in Back Patio". The AVR is setup as 2 devices. The family room AVR and the patio AVR. "Music in Back Patio" uses the patio AVR device. When I switch to this activity, the AVR turns off. It should remain on but just switch to multi. How can I solve this? Do I have to keep it as one device and just send a custom multi command?


Thanks.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Far from an expert here, but there's an option to turn off equipment when changing activities. So when you leave your activity using the AVR, it will remain on. Only problem is that if you switch to Watch DVD, the AVR would be on. That may not be a problem though.


----------



## wclark

Yes, you will probably have to change your Activities/Settings/Change Options to Leave On Unused Devices for the activities that now turn off the AVR when you switch activity because the remote thinks you have 2 AVR's. It and everything else in an activity can still be powered off when you are done using the Off button in the upper left.


----------



## 17seconds

Thanks I think that's a good way to solve it. The way I'm setup, my AVR should be on for all activities.


----------



## schmoppa

I would like to use my Harmony One to control BeyondTV, and bring the HTPC out of S3 sleep.


What are my options?


Is USB-UIRT an option? Any other USB IR options?


Will any of these prevent the HTPC from going back into S3 state?


I have the Hauppauge HD-PVR - this has an IR receiver, correct? Could I use the Harmony One with that to bring the HTPC out of S3 and then control BTV?


----------



## bhlonewolf

Quick question after playing around with this remote: suppose I have an activity to watch TV that turns on the TV and PVR.


But now, I just want to switch on my receiver. I click devices on the touch screen ... but how do I turn it on? When I hit the power button on the remote, the TV shuts off -- I'm guessing it's trying to turn off the activity? Is there a way to get the remote to power individual devices and "exit" the activity mode? (Not sure if that makes sense...)


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14893273
> 
> 
> Quick question after playing around with this remote: suppose I have an activity to watch TV that turns on the TV and PVR.
> 
> 
> But now, I just want to switch on my receiver. I click devices on the touch screen ... but how do I turn it on? When I hit the power button on the remote, the TV shuts off -- I'm guessing it's trying to turn off the activity? Is there a way to get the remote to power individual devices and "exit" the activity mode? (Not sure if that makes sense...)



Yes, you hit "devices" and then press the touch screen to select your receiver, you should see 1-8 pages or so of button options for your receiver. find and then hit the power on or power toggle button on the touch screen.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14877724
> 
> 
> I have a question for those using it with a cable DVR (IE: the SA8300HD). I know that it has the A, B, C buttons. However does it have the LIST button?



Sure does ... shows up right after A, B, C


Frank


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14893596
> 
> 
> Yes, you hit "devices" and then press the touch screen to select your receiver, you should see 1-8 pages or so of button options for your receiver. find and then hit the power on or power toggle button on the touch screen.



OK -- in the time since posting and now coming back to the forum, I found that. But, still seems a bit odd that there's no "hard" power button on the remote itself. I've been moving the power button to the first page of each device, but still seems weird, since every device obviously has a power button (well, 95% of 'em).


Overall liking the remote so far, though ... very nice.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14893637
> 
> 
> OK -- in the time since posting and now coming back to the forum, I found that. But, still seems a bit odd that there's no "hard" power button on the remote itself. I've been moving the power button to the first page of each device, but still seems weird, since every device obviously has a power button (well, 95% of 'em).
> 
> 
> Overall liking the remote so far, though ... very nice.



There is the hard power off button for all devices.

But if there was such a button for "on" how would the remote know which device you want powered up?


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14893656
> 
> 
> There is the hard power off button for all devices.
> 
> But if there was such a button for "on" how would the remote know which device you want powered up?



Well, whichever device is currently selected. I admit I'm still new to this "one remote" concept, but if I select Device -> TV, the volume should control the volume on the TV. If I select Device -> Receiver, the volume should control the volume on the receiver, etc. Same goes for power.


----------



## jdryyz

I received my Harmony One yesterday. Setup was a breeze. Only minor corrections were necessary. I was amazed at how well the initial setup worked. Since then I have been doing even more tweaking and adding more activities for my various devices. It is shaping up very nicely.


A few problems remain:


1) When I switch to "Watch Blu-Ray" after leaving my "Watch HD-DVD" activity, the HD-DVD player remains on, even though I specifically set it to turn other devices off. This only happens in this sequence. Switching to and from other activities *does* turn the other devices off.


2) When switch to any activity, I would like the display to switch immediately to the activity buttons instead of asking if I need help. I did turn this option off for each activity, but it still pops-up on some.


3) My activity icons do not match the activity in some cases (I have a Laserdisc icon for my BD player). If I could change this to a DVD icon, that would be fine. Even better would be to change it to a Blu-Ray icon. I understand this is a popular request, however, and there are none available at this time.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14895077
> 
> 
> ...When switch to any activity, I would like the display to switch immediately to the activity buttons instead of asking if I need help. I did turn this option off for each activity, but it still pops-up on some...



Launch/log-in your Logitech Harmony Remote Software on your PC.
Select the "Remote Settings" tab.
Select the "Display Settings" button.
Turn off the "Remote Assistant" option.


----------



## jdryyz

Thanks. I believe I already found this setting but must have quit the software before it was saved to the remote. I changed it and it seems to work!


Another feature I'd like to see added to the software: the ability to Re-Order Devices just like you can with Activities.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/14895828
> 
> 
> Launch/log-in your Logitech Harmony Remote Software on your PC.
> Select the "Remote Settings" tab.
> Select the "Display Settings" button.
> Turn off the "Remote Assistant" option.


----------



## brittonal

Hey guys! I just got my remote friday evening and I am just now toying around with it. I think I have figured it out and worked out all my bugs. I do have a question or 2 though.


1. When my receiver turns on for the xbox or the blu ray player, it turns on my zone 2. Can I make it so it doesnt do that?


2. Does it matter which order everything turns on?



Thats all for now but im sure I'll come up with some more as I toy around with this sexy beast.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brittonal* /forum/post/14897117
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I just got my remote friday evening and I am just now toying around with it. I think I have figured it out and worked out all my bugs. I do have a question or 2 though.
> 
> 
> 1. When my receiver turns on for the xbox or the blu ray player, it turns on my zone 2. Can I make it so it doesnt do that?
> 
> 
> 2. Does it matter which order everything turns on?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for now but im sure I'll come up with some more as I toy around with this sexy beast.



re 2: maybe. My TV won't let you select an input if it doesn't detect an input, so the source needs to be on first. So in this case, order does matter. In your case, it may not...


----------



## jlaavenger

Is there a site or a way to replace the device logos with like a picture of the PS3 or Pioneer Kuro, Oppo and etc.


----------



## stevec325

I have a 720 that is getting "tired"... buttons sticking, intermittent operation, etc. Time for an upgrade










Seems like the One is the one...


Has anyone migrated from the 720 (or any other Harmony for that matter) to the One? I know the PC S/W has an option to this. But, how successfully does it work?


Any gotchas?


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/14899637
> 
> 
> I have a 720 that is getting "tired"... buttons sticking, intermittent operation, etc. Time for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the One is the one...
> 
> 
> Has anyone migrated from the 720 (or any other Harmony for that matter) to the One? I know the PC S/W has an option to this. But, how successfully does it work?
> 
> 
> Any gotchas?



If it works the same way as migrating from an 880, all your devices, their assignments, and your activities should be moved successfully. However, you will lose any of your custom programming, sequences, and icons.


This is what happened to me. A PITA, but worth the effort to move to the One.


Good luck,


Burt


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14899352
> 
> 
> Is there a site or a way to replace the device logos with like a picture of the PS3 or Pioneer Kuro, Oppo and etc.



Simple answer, no. Longer answer, go to the Logitech forums (see message #1) and add your voice to the masses that want this. I think you may have already learned about http://www.iconharmony.com for icons for your fave channels?


----------



## sushibilly

Hi All


I am trying to control Zone 2 of my Onkyo 606 with my Harmony One. When I try to learn the zone 2 commmand from the original Onkyo Remote, the Harmony One does not detect it. Pressing any other button on the Onkyo Remote is detected.


Help!


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14895077
> 
> 
> A few problems remain:
> 
> 
> 1) When I switch to "Watch Blu-Ray" after leaving my "Watch HD-DVD" activity, the HD-DVD player remains on, even though I specifically set it to turn other devices off. This only happens in this sequence. Switching to and from other activities *does* turn the other devices off.



This is probably due to the inter-device delay being too short on the HD DVD. It is receiving the shutdown signal prior to when it can process it.


----------



## jdryyz

Sooo...I should take a look at the delay settings? I recall seeing that under device options, I believe.


Thanks for the tip!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/14904316
> 
> 
> This is probably due to the inter-device delay being too short on the HD DVD. It is receiving the shutdown signal prior to when it can process it.


----------



## BigJPDC

I grabbed my cell phone today and shook it to try and wake it up. Anybody else find them selves doing that? Too funny.


jp


----------



## jeffro23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJPDC* /forum/post/14904991
> 
> 
> I grabbed my cell phone today and shook it to try and wake it up. Anybody else find them selves doing that? Too funny.
> 
> 
> jp




Yeah, I find myself trying that with the wife sometimes


----------



## JHunt13

Funny.........


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14895077
> 
> 
> I received my Harmony One yesterday. Setup was a breeze. Only minor corrections were necessary. I was amazed at how well the initial setup worked. Since then I have been doing even more tweaking and adding more activities for my various devices. It is shaping up very nicely.
> 
> 
> A few problems remain:
> 
> 
> 1) When I switch to "Watch Blu-Ray" after leaving my "Watch HD-DVD" activity, the HD-DVD player remains on, even though I specifically set it to turn other devices off. This only happens in this sequence. Switching to and from other activities *does* turn the other devices off.



My guess is you have the HD DVD player set up to send the play command when you start the activity and the stop command when you leave the activity. It is sending out the stop command and your HD DVD player takes too long to stop playback, so it doesn't recognize the PowerOff command. Go to your HD DVD activity and click on more options. There should be options for send play on start and send stop on exit. Turn both of those options off and it will probably take care of this issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14895077
> 
> 
> 2) When switch to any activity, I would like the display to switch immediately to the activity buttons instead of asking if I need help. I did turn this option off for each activity, but it still pops-up on some.



Sounds like you've already got this fixed, but just in case. There are 2 ways to turn off the remote assistant. One is in the options page on the remote itself. This will only turn off the remote assistant until you do the next update, then you will have to turn it off again as the software still thinks you want it on. The other way is to turn it off in the software, that way it will stay off unless you turn it back on in the remote settings, or in the software again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14895077
> 
> 
> 3) My activity icons do not match the activity in some cases (I have a Laserdisc icon for my BD player). If I could change this to a DVD icon, that would be fine. Even better would be to change it to a Blu-Ray icon. I understand this is a popular request, however, and there are none available at this time.



When you first start setting up a watch a DVD activity it will ask you if you want to create a watch a DVD activity, a watch a Laserdisc activity, or someting else (watch media center I think). You probably picked watch a Laserdisc by accident. You can delete that activity and start over again, or I think you can click on the activity and tell it to go through the setup again to change it. At this time there is no watch a Blu Ray option, but it wouldn't suprise me if they add one eventually with the Blu Ray icon.


----------



## jdryyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14906483
> 
> 
> My guess is you have the HD DVD player set up to send the play command when you start the activity and the stop command when you leave the activity. It is sending out the stop command and your HD DVD player takes too long to stop playback, so it doesn't recognize the PowerOff command. Go to your HD DVD activity and click on more options. There should be options for send play on start and send stop on exit. Turn both of those options off and it will probably take care of this issue.



Well without changing a thing, I tried running through this sequence again and it worked! I repeated it later on and it worked again. It is possible I just didn't leave the remote pointed long enough before.



> Quote:
> When you first start setting up a watch a DVD activity it will ask you if you want to create a watch a DVD activity, a watch a Laserdisc activity, or someting else (watch media center I think). You probably picked watch a Laserdisc by accident. You can delete that activity and start over again, or I think you can click on the activity and tell it to go through the setup again to change it. At this time there is no watch a Blu Ray option, but it wouldn't suprise me if they add one eventually with the Blu Ray icon.



The strange thing here is I do not recall having the correct choice when setting up the default "Watch a movie". It just assumed I meant Laserdisc. I had to associate my BD-Player with the Laserdisc just to continue the initial setup. Not to worry, though. Everything is working correctly, aside from having the incorrect icon.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sushibilly* /forum/post/14903576
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> I am trying to control Zone 2 of my Onkyo 606 with my Harmony One. When I try to learn the zone 2 commmand from the original Onkyo Remote, the Harmony One does not detect it. Pressing any other button on the Onkyo Remote is detected.
> 
> 
> Help!



Add a new receiver "Onkyo TX-SR606 (zone 2)" to your devices. Then make a new activity. Remember to check the choice to leave other devices on. Otherwise when you go to the zone 2 activity, your other devices will be turned off.


----------



## Terminator840




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdryyz* /forum/post/14909200
> 
> 
> Well without changing a thing, I tried running through this sequence again and it worked! I repeated it later on and it worked again. It is possible I just didn't leave the remote pointed long enough before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strange thing here is I do not recall having the correct choice when setting up the default "Watch a movie". It just assumed I meant Laserdisc. I had to associate my BD-Player with the Laserdisc just to continue the initial setup. Not to worry, though. Everything is working correctly, aside from having the incorrect icon.



I ran into the same problem, since I use a seperate DVD player for watching DVDs and Blu-Rays. But I was able to rename the activity for the bluray player to "Watch a Blu-Ray Disc" then I have a seprate activity for my DVD player. But the watch blu-ray activity uses the laser disc icon.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Anyone interested in picking up a H1 might want to check out Dell for a pretty nice deal for the next couple days.


----------



## ksarauer

Yep, Dell has them up for sale again. I just ordered me one!


----------



## BenJF3

Hmmm, I just checked Dell and it was still full price. Doesn't matter as I got mine last month at the sale price! I was considering one as a gift though.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14911729
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I just checked Dell and it was still full price. Doesn't matter as I got mine last month at the sale price! I was considering one as a gift though.



You need to click on the link to see the sale price.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/14910270
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in picking up a H1 might want to check out Dell for a pretty nice deal for the next couple days.



I think that you can do better using MS Live cash back.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14877724
> 
> 
> I have a question for those using it with a cable DVR (IE: the SA8300HD). I know that it has the A, B, C buttons. However does it have the LIST button?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/14878624
> 
> 
> Yes it does.




Can someone tell me how to get this? The only icon buttons showing up are A, B, C? How do I get the green "List" button?


So far, I like this unit. However, it is a nightmare to customize just like the 880 and all I want to do right now is transfer settings. For example, on the 880 the inputs on my IN72 are labeled, S-Video, HDMI, Component, etc. whereas on the One they just say Source 1, Source 2, etc. What a pain in the ass! I have to download and use the manual or run back and forth to the projector to set this up. Don't get me wrong, I like Logitech and they have been good to me, but what are they thinking with the setup and interface? These things should be completely customizable with icons and logos, etc. I can see I'm going to have to spend another hour or tweaking it to get it right... ugh...


----------



## soulcougher73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14914570
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get this? The only icon buttons showing up are A, B, C? How do I get the green "List" button?
> 
> 
> So far, I like this unit. However, it is a nightmare to customize just like the 880 and all I want to do right now is transfer settings. For example, on the 880 the inputs on my IN72 are labeled, S-Video, HDMI, Component, etc. whereas on the One they just say Source 1, Source 2, etc. What a pain in the ass! I have to download and use the manual or run back and forth to the projector to set this up. Don't get me wrong, I like Logitech and they have been good to me, but what are they thinking with the setup and interface? These things should be completely customizable with icons and logos, etc. I can see I'm going to have to spend another hour or tweaking it to get it right... ugh...



I jsut got this remote yesterday and had it all set up within 10 mins. I have the same HD cable box as you and when i told it what equipment i had it automatically put the list button onto the display for me. I have A, B, C, List, Fav, and one other i cant remember right now on the touchscreen display.


----------



## soulcougher73

I just got my remote yesterday and set up was a breeze. My question is about the iconharmony.com icons i downloaded. I got them into my favorites with ease but they dont seem to fit the boxes on the touchscreen display perfectly. They are too big for the little boxes so i dont see the whole icon. Is there a work around for this or a step i may have missed?


Thanks,


----------



## citico

On that site there are two icon doownloads. One for the "One" and one for the 1000.

I suspect you downloaded the 1000 icons. You need to click on the "One" image on the site.


----------



## soulcougher73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14916929
> 
> 
> On that site there are two icon doownloads. One for the "One" and one for the 1000.
> 
> I suspect you downloaded the 1000 icons. You need to click on the "One" image on the site.



Ah that is probably it. Figured it was something stupid done by myself lol.

Thanks,


----------



## ishoong

I have the harmony One and also get 1 of this Schmart PS3IRX1 usb dongle. And I choose PS2 as the device. However I have 2 issues. 1, When I choose the PS2 device from the remote, the "OK" button which surround by the direction key is not working. 2, When I choose the "blu-ray" activity (which I include the PS2 device), none of the DVD control key is working at all, only the 4 Playstion screen (circle, triangle, square, x) key on the remote screen is working. So how can I solve this issues?


----------



## jpcortese

I've got my Harmony One remote setup pretty well but have a stupid question. What is the A B C menu all about and what do you typically assign to them?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14914570
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get this? The only icon buttons showing up are A, B, C? How do I get the green "List" button



I just installed the DVR device as manufacturer "Scientific Atlanta" and model "Explorer 8300HD". This setup the colored A B C buttons and a "List" button on the LCD, although the list button is not colored green.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/14917374
> 
> 
> I have the harmony One and also get 1 of this Schmart PS3IRX1 usb dongle. And I choose PS2 as the device. However I have 2 issues. 1, When I choose the PS2 device from the remote, the "OK" button which surround by the direction key is not working. 2, When I choose the "blu-ray" activity (which I include the PS2 device), none of the DVD control key is working at all, only the 4 Playstion screen (circle, triangle, square, x) key on the remote screen is working. So how can I solve this issues?



I use the same dongle and set up the PS3 as a "Sony PS3" from the Logitech device database. This worked perfectly at its default configuration and also supplied nice color circle, square, and triangle graphics on the LCD screen.


I know the Schmartz web site suggests using the PS2 settings, but the PS3 device settings worked better for me. I would remove the PS2 device and install PS3.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/14917515
> 
> 
> I just installed the DVR device as manufacturer "Scientific Atlanta" and model "Explorer 8300HD". This setup the colored A B C buttons and a "List" button on the LCD, although the list button is not colored green.





+1 same here


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/14917557
> 
> 
> I use the same dongle and set up the PS3 as a "Sony PS3" from the Logitech device database. This worked perfectly at its default configuration and also supplied nice color circle, square, and triangle graphics on the LCD screen.
> 
> 
> I know the Schmartz web site suggests using the PS2 settings, but the PS3 device settings worked better for me. I would remove the PS2 device and install PS3.



thanks, will try that tonight.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* /forum/post/14916668
> 
> 
> I just got this remote yesterday and had it all set up within 10 mins. I have the same HD cable box as you and when i told it what equipment i had it automatically put the list button onto the display for me. I have A, B, C, List, Fav, and one other i cant remember right now on the touchscreen display.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcortese* /forum/post/14917415
> 
> 
> I've got my Harmony One remote setup pretty well but have a stupid question. What is the A B C menu all about and what do you typically assign to them?



Sure, I can set it up in 10 minutes with all basic commands, but customizing it to work all 6 devices and have the functions and buttons I want is a royal pain.


Here is a picture of the OEM SA remote:











As you can see it has a Green Icon type List button, as well as others. This remote is in use by literally millions of people an Logitech only adds A, B, C icon buttons to the One?


What are they thinking? The SA remote as well as Dish Net, and DirecTV default remotes should all be here as they are so commonplace.


----------



## soulcougher73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/14918663
> 
> 
> Sure, I can set it up in 10 minutes with all basic commands, but customizing it to work all 6 devices and have the functions and buttons I want is a royal pain.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the OEM SA remote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it has a Green Icon type List button, as well as others. This remote is in use by literally millions of people an Logitech only adds A, B, C icon buttons to the One?
> 
> 
> What are they thinking? The SA remote as well as Dish Net, and DirecTV default remotes should all be here as they are so commonplace.



That is same remote i have and when i told it what model number i had the 8300HD the green list button is on the LCD screen but it is not green. It just says 'list' with i think a blue background.


----------



## BenJF3

Yea, mine is there too as a plain text button. Someone said it had the icon. The Green LIST button is extremely common and should be included. At the very least, Logitech should allow users to create their own and add them. It's not a big deal, but it would be a nice feature.


My only other gripe is the glossy black finish. I wish the made the case out of a flat black or better yet, use that rubber type material on the upper half for the whole remote. So far I like it but all it really is, is a Fancy version of the 880. I do however appreciate the spacing of the buttons on this versus the 880. The only other thing they should have added here was the Teletext colored buttons as hard keys.


----------



## leshalfhill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14838089
> 
> 
> I set my favorites to help me navigate thru the guide. With the guide up, each favorite goes to a cluster of channels. Example; The only local station I have in my favorites is the lowest numbered one. That way, when the guide is up, I select that one and then all the locals are on one page.
> 
> 
> Using favorites like this, 12 turned out to be just about right. I could've used a couple more, but it's no biggie.



girdnerg,


How did you accomplish that type of favorite setup?


----------



## rcasenc

When I set up the 8300HD - I have A, B, C, FAV, & List, & I think another one- However List was on the 2nd page (right arrow) - I simply went in & moved it up to page one - and reshuffled as I wanted -- Would be nice if green (mimicking the TW remote)


----------



## erwos

Just got an H1, and I gotta say: fantastic remote. The wife fell in love with it when I first showed it to her. Add WiFi and Bluetooth, and I'd definitely buy a Harmony Two, should that ever come out.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leshalfhill* /forum/post/14920996
> 
> 
> girdnerg,
> 
> 
> How did you accomplish that type of favorite setup?



I think you are reading more into this than there is.


The favorites are not anything special, it's just how I use them. I have a DishNetwork DVR. When I bring the guide up on it, it shows several stations per page. I can navigate thru the guide in 3 ways. 1. one channel at a time with the up and down arrow. 2. one page at a time using the page up and down arrows. 3. just type in a number and the guide will jump to that page with the channel I typed in at the top of the guide with the next 6 or so channels in numberic order also displayed.


DishNetwork has done a fair job of keeping the same types of channels grouped together, i.e. USA and TNT are close together, the ESPN's and the NFL network are real close to each other, all of the HBO's are grouped together.


So what I did was use my limited number of favorites to jump to a page in the guide that would display the most number of channels I like. In the example above, I would use only one favorite to go to USA. I also like TNT, but there's no need to use a forvorite for it since, with the guide up, jumping to USA will also display TNT on the same page in the guide. Then if I actually want to tune in TNT I would have to arrow down in the guide to highlight it and then hit select to tune it in.


Using the favorites in this way, I can quickly navigate thru the guide to see all of my favorite channels at a glance. I however cannot directly tune to more channels than anyone else.


Another method that seems to be popular here is to set up several activities that basically are the same, but allows their own set of favorites. Examples would be "Watch Sports", "Watch Movies", "Watch Cartoons". The underlying activity is the same for each one. In my case they would all be Identical to my "Watch Satellite" activity. I would just clone this activity as many times as needed, each with a different name, and each with it's own set of favorites.


Hope that clears things up and gives you some ideas.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14924460
> 
> 
> The favorites are not anything special, it's just how I use them. I have a DishNetwork DVR.



Gird, way off topic, but could you briefly tell me if you like Dish (or not)? I'm considering a switch from Comcast cable... not sure about Dish vs Direct. Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/14924480
> 
> 
> Gird, way off topic, but could you briefly tell me if you like Dish (or not)? I'm considering a switch from Comcast cable... not sure about Dish vs Direct. Thanks.



The thing that sold me on Dish was the VIP series of DVR's. Mine is a 622. It has 3 built-in tuners; 2 satellite and 1 ATSC tuner for the antenna. This way I can record 3 shows at once; any 2 channels provided by Dish and 1 using my rooftop antenna. It is a very powerful machine. It can feed one HDTV and one SDTV at the same time, has PIP, supports external hard drive expansion. I can record 3 live shows while watching 2 different pre-recorded shows (one on each TV) all while transfering another event to the external hard drive.


There are many debates on which sat provider has the best pic quality, the best packages, and the best hardware. For me, Dish won.


For more info, I would suggest a trip to www.DBSTalk.com . They have all the info you could ever need.


----------



## SoundsGood

Wow.... thanks!


----------



## leshalfhill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14924460
> 
> 
> I think you are reading more into this than there is.
> 
> 
> The favorites are not anything special, it's just how I use them. I have a DishNetwork DVR. When I bring the guide up on it, it shows several stations per page. I can navigate thru the guide in 3 ways. 1. one channel at a time with the up and down arrow. 2. one page at a time using the page up and down arrows. 3. just type in a number and the guide will jump to that page with the channel I typed in at the top of the guide with the next 6 or so channels in numberic order also displayed.
> 
> 
> DishNetwork has done a fair job of keeping the same types of channels grouped together, i.e. USA and TNT are close together, the ESPN's and the NFL network are real close to each other, all of the HBO's are grouped together.
> 
> 
> So what I did was use my limited number of favorites to jump to a page in the guide that would display the most number of channels I like. In the example above, I would use only one favorite to go to USA. I also like TNT, but there's no need to use a forvorite for it since, with the guide up, jumping to USA will also display TNT on the same page in the guide. Then if I actually want to tune in TNT I would have to arrow down in the guide to highlight it and then hit select to tune it in.
> 
> 
> Using the favorites in this way, I can quickly navigate thru the guide to see all of my favorite channels at a glance. I however cannot directly tune to more channels than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Another method that seems to be popular here is to set up several activities that basically are the same, but allows their own set of favorites. Examples would be "Watch Sports", "Watch Movies", "Watch Cartoons". The underlying activity is the same for each one. In my case they would all be Identical to my "Watch Satellite" activity. I would just clone this activity as many times as needed, each with a different name, and each with it's own set of favorites.
> 
> 
> Hope that clears things up and gives you some ideas.



Yes ("Hope that clears things up..."), and Yes ("...gives you some ideas.") Thanks.


----------



## Terminator840

Well, I've had my Harmony One for a couple of weeks now and have got it about 99% setup the way I want it, still a few tweaks away from 100%. Overall I am really enjoying this remote.


Here is a few pics. of my favs. and one dark shot showing off the Ones lighting which I really like the fact that all buttons are back lit.










Don't laugh, I had to put Sprout channel in my favs because its my daughter's favorite channel. She is only 15 months old and she already has a favorite channel!

































*Big thanks goes out to Squareeyes for his awesome work on the icons.*


Question: Can you only use favorites under Watch TV? I've downloaded some XM Radio channel icons that I would like to use while listening to XM. I have a separate activity setup for listening to XM since I use a Pioneer Inno with a home dock hooked up to my A/V receiver. But I can't figure out a way set up a favorites list while in my listen to XM activity?


----------



## girdnerg

Favorites are only available for activities using certain types of equipment.


I had a 'Watch VCR' activity that did not allow them. I got a converter box to record the digital stations with the VCR. When I redid the activity with the converter box as the main device, it then allowed favorites.


So, you may have to redo that activity using a dummy device that will allow favorites.


----------



## citico

Listen to Music will also give you a favorite list option using the Harmony 1000. Same SW, so I would think it would be true for the "One" also.


----------



## jlaavenger

How do I set this up with a Pioneer Elite 111fd?


----------



## ccotenj

jl, if the 111fd isn't in the database, use the 110fd...


----------



## schmoppa

Just tried setting up the Harmony One on my Macbook Pro running 10.5.5. The remote senses it's plugged into USB (I see the USB icon on the screen), but the Harmony Remote Software 7.5.0 doesn't detect the remote - it sticks at 0% done.


Any suggestions?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14940729
> 
> 
> Just tried setting up the Harmony One on my Macbook Pro running 10.5.5. The remote senses it's plugged into USB (I see the USB icon on the screen), but the Harmony Remote Software 7.5.0 doesn't detect the remote - it sticks at 0% done.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



force quit the software and try it again... i had this happen once on my macbook (also running 10.5.5)...


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14940832
> 
> 
> force quit the software and try it again... i had this happen once on my macbook (also running 10.5.5)...



Thanks for your response. To be clear - the app hasn't frozen, and I can quit normally. It's just not connecting to the remote.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14940843
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. To be clear - the app hasn't frozen, and I can quit normally. It's just not connecting to the remote.



I just called Logitech Tech support, and the 2nd line support guy said to plug in the computer directly to the modem. For some reason my computer couldn't pick up a connection so I could not test that hypothesis.


I have tried running the setup on a Windows XP machine and I get the same result.


They tech support guy seemed to think that something in my router/firewall was blocking, but he couldn't tell me which port was being blocked.


Any idea of what port I might want to open up?


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14941026
> 
> 
> I just called Logitech Tech support, and the 2nd line support guy said to plug in the computer directly to the modem. For some reason my computer couldn't pick up a connection so I could not test that hypothesis.
> 
> 
> I have tried running the setup on a Windows XP machine and I get the same result.
> 
> 
> They tech support guy seemed to think that something in my router/firewall was blocking, but he couldn't tell me which port was being blocked.
> 
> 
> Any idea of what port I might want to open up?



On my MacbookPro, I run VMware Fusion with XP. So, I use the XP UI to update my remote. I have tried the Mac UI, and it works for me. My guess is that you have a firewall issue - as the Logitech folks indicated.


Try disabling all virus protection/firewall app's and see if it connects.


----------



## ccotenj

yea, it could be a firewall issue...


when it's sitting at "0%", does it say "communicating with harmony remote" above the progress bar? i just tried an update to see if there was anything funky going on, and it worked smooth for me... it popped up that "communicating" message for a bit while it was still at 0%...


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14941134
> 
> 
> yea, it could be a firewall issue...
> 
> 
> when it's sitting at "0%", does it say "communicating with harmony remote" above the progress bar? i just tried an update to see if there was anything funky going on, and it worked smooth for me... it popped up that "communicating" message for a bit while it was still at 0%...



Yes, that is what it says.


I am running DD-WRT firmware in my router, but I haven't set any explicit traffic blocks. Does anyone have any idea what TCP or UDP port / port-range I should be opening up?


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14941193
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what it says.
> 
> 
> I am running DD-WRT firmware in my router, but I haven't set any explicit traffic blocks. Does anyone have any idea what TCP or UDP port / port-range I should be opening up?



You should be OK with the default router settings. Are you running any firewall programs on the Mac?


Open up System Preferences, click Security, click Firewall tab... is "allow all incoming connections" selected?


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/14941281
> 
> 
> You should be OK with the default router settings. Are you running any firewall programs on the Mac?
> 
> 
> Open up System Preferences, click Security, click Firewall tab... is "allow all incoming connections" selected?



I am not running any firewall programs on the mac.


Yeah, that is how it's set. I also keep the XP firewall disabled as well...


I'm going to try plugging in a windows laptop directly into the modem, and I suppose it will be of some relief if that succeeds, but I really want to find a way how to set up the remote while sitting on the couch facing the equipment I need to configure the remote to work with!


----------



## ccotenj

hmmm... it _should_ work... it'll be interesting to see what the "modem experiment" results in...


it's always possible that the remote is hosed...


i'm sure you've tried it, but it never hurts to ask... did you try a different usb port on the lappy? as well as a different cable?


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14941307
> 
> 
> I am not running any firewall programs on the mac.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is how it's set. I also keep the XP firewall disabled as well...
> 
> 
> I'm going to try plugging in a windows laptop directly into the modem, and I suppose it will be of some relief if that succeeds, but I really want to find a way how to set up the remote while sitting on the couch facing the equipment I need to configure the remote to work with!



I forgot that you said you were having the same trouble with an XP box










Hmmmm... sure does seem to be pointing at security in your router now. If you get it working connected directly to the modem, then that pretty much confirms it. You'll have to check the networking forums, to see what ports to open up on the router.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14941347
> 
> 
> hmmm... it _should_ work... it'll be interesting to see what the "modem experiment" results in...
> 
> 
> it's always possible that the remote is hosed...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you've tried it, but it never hurts to ask... did you try a different usb port on the lappy? *as well as a different cable*?



Ding ding ding...


arrgghhh. It appears that I was not using the right cable. I think I was using one of the PS3's controller USB cables. They have the exact same USB connectors... not sure what makes it a different cable!


I have gotten to the device add screen... so, I'm set until the next roadblock!


Thanks to all for chiming in and helping out!


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14941589
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding...
> 
> 
> arrgghhh. It appears that I was not using the right cable. I think I was using one of the PS3's controller USB cables. They have the exact same USB connectors... not sure what makes it a different cable!
> 
> 
> I have gotten to the device add screen... so, I'm set until the next roadblock!
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for chiming in and helping out!



Glad to hear you're up & running...


BTW - I just tried my PS3 controller USB cable & it worked for me










Strange???


----------



## jpcortese

I've got my Harmony One setup pretty well except for the favorite channel capability. Under "Watch TV" I've gone into the option to set up favorites and have setup 12 favorite channels. I used the channel number and then the description i.e ABC, ESPN, etc. They have been properly downloaded on the remote. However, when I press the button on the remote, nothing happens. I don't go the channel at all. BTW, I have Comcast Cable (DCH3416). Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? Every other functions work fine.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/14941646
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're up & running...
> 
> 
> BTW - I just tried my PS3 controller USB cable & it worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange???



I suppose it's possible it was a camera USB cable.


Still, a USB cable should just work! ...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14941589
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding...
> 
> 
> arrgghhh. It appears that I was not using the right cable. I think I was using one of the PS3's controller USB cables. They have the exact same USB connectors... not sure what makes it a different cable!
> 
> 
> I have gotten to the device add screen... so, I'm set until the next roadblock!
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for chiming in and helping out!



cool! glad you are up and going!












is the ps3 mini usb cable a mini-b cable, or a mini-a? _maybe_ if it's a mini-a, it will go in, but if it doesn't seat in there just right, it won't communicate all the time (although i don't know if a mini-a would fit at all)... because any mini-b cable should work, i've got bunches of them and use them interchangeably with various things, depending on whatever one my cat hasn't hid from me...











check this link and scroll down to "types of usb connector" to see the difference...


other than that, danged if i know why one would work and the other wouldn't...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcortese* /forum/post/14941698
> 
> 
> I've got my Harmony One setup pretty well except for the favorite channel capability. Under "Watch TV" I've gone into the option to set up favorites and have setup 12 favorite channels. I used the channel number and then the description i.e ABC, ESPN, etc. They have been properly downloaded on the remote. However, when I press the button on the remote, nothing happens. I don't go the channel at all. BTW, I have Comcast Cable (DCH3416). Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? Every other functions work fine.



nothing happens as in "the channel doesn't change"? or nothing happens as in "you don't even see the channel number come up on the display of the stb"?


----------



## jpcortese

Thanks for the reply. The STB doesn't show the new channel number and consequently nothing changes. Could it be that I have not designated the channel number correctly? For example, I have ABC HD which is 187 on my Comcast system, so I have 187 in the channel box and ABC HD in the description. The remote will show me the ABC HD channel but when I press that button, nothing is reflected on the STB and the channel doesn't change. I've gone back into the software and re-downloaded the settings but it still doesn't work. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ccotenj

hmmm....


1) check to make sure that you have the device (stb) defined correctly.

2) check to make sure that the hard button for the numbers are defined correctly.

2) ensure you are aiming the remote at the cable box. some cable boxes have a very narrow ir receiving range.

3) have you gone through the "troubleshooting" via the harmony software?


what you have in the description doesn't matter. and it sounds like you have the correct channel code in there.


----------



## schmoppa

Hi All,


Has anyone use the Harmony One to control the Hauppauge HD-PVR? I know that this device shows up in the device database, but for me it's the computer that tells the HD-PVR what to do (change channels, primarily) and of course record TV shows from the HD-PVR's video and audio stream.


In my ideal world I could use the HD-PVR IR receiver instead of buying the USB-UIRT to control the computer for "normal" DVR-like activities, such as firing up BeyondTV, going back and forth between menus, setting things to record, and deleting old shows. Finally, as I believe that the BeyondTV navigator (not to be confused with the scheduler, which lives in the processes bar) prevents the computer from going to sleep, I'd want to be able to shut off BeyondTV with a button, though there is a way to turn it off in the BTV GUI.


For more computer-like activities I'd still go to keyboard and mouse.


Can anyone shed some light on this?


Thanks!


----------



## thsmith

I hate to be one of those guys that ask a question that has been asked many times. I did do a search hear and on the WEB and found several products that will allow the Harmony 1 work with a PS3.


What seems to be the most reliable device and easy to use device people are using with PS3 and H1 ?


Apologies if this has been asked many times and I did look at Logictechs web site.


This looks promising but would like to hear from people who are using them with great success. I will use it to just watch movies. http://remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=679 


Thanks


----------



## Bressler

I am using the PS3IR-PRO and it works perfectly for me. I can't tell that the remote is not controlling the PS3 directly.


----------



## thsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bressler* /forum/post/14947047
> 
> 
> I am using the PS3IR-PRO and it works perfectly for me. I can't tell that the remote is not controlling the PS3 directly.



Thanks, the $100 part is scaring me off. I need to look at the Nyko product and see what the issues are with that product.


Thanks again,


----------



## slogun

I've searched this thread, I've googled, I just can't figure out how to add fav channel icons to my Harmony One.

I downloaded two icons to get started with and I just can't figure out, or find clear instructions, for how to proceed.

I must be missing something simple.

I'm otherwise tech-savvy, so if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947103
> 
> 
> Thanks, the $100 part is scaring me off. I need to look at the Nyko product and see what the issues are with that product.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,



Look at IR2BT


$50 or so, but it works


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947103
> 
> 
> Thanks, the $100 part is scaring me off. I need to look at the Nyko product and see what the issues are with that product.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,



Like schmoppa said, the IR2BT is ~$50. I've had no experience with the PS3IR-PRO, so I can't comment on it. Although, I can't see how the IR2BT can be improved upon. It does exactly what I want it to do which is to make my H1 completely control the PS3 seamlessly, including powering on/off. The IR2BT can be powered with standard AC power, USB to any always-on port (like a STB/DVR), or with 2 AA batteries. I think what really sets the IR2BT apart is the support . The forum is very helpful. The only reason I needed the forum , though, was to find out how to make the PS3 circle, square, triangle, and x icons show up on the H1 touch screen (which is quite simple to do once they show you the work-around). Otherwise, the IR2BT works right out of the box (after pairing with the PS3, of course). I highly recommend it.


The only drawback is the back log. You have to get on a mailing-list. I think I had to wait 3 weeks, but it was worth it.


----------



## wclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947002
> 
> 
> I hate to be one of those guys that ask a question that has been asked many times. I did do a search hear and on the WEB and found several products that will allow the Harmony 1 work with a PS3.
> 
> 
> What seems to be the most reliable device and easy to use device people are using with PS3 and H1 ?
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked many times and I did look at Logictechs web site.
> 
> 
> This looks promising but would like to hear from people who are using them with great success. I will use it to just watch movies. http://remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=679
> 
> 
> Thanks



The PS3 thread here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650544 has a lot of its 700+ pages devoted to discussions of the 4 biggest remote adapters, the bluetooth based IR2BT, PS3IR-Pro and the IR4PS3, and the USB Nyko bluewave.


This thread has a lot of good info on making each work with the Harmony One.


My 2 cent summary:


Bluewave - inexpensive and works but USB devices dont have all the possible commands available to them that you may want.


IR2BT - good price and does almost everything but made in small batches and demand exceeds supply. Sometimes they turn up on ebay selling for 50% over list.


IR3BT - decent price and does it all but you also need to buy a Sony BT remote.


PS3IR-Pro - Good unit with all features and available but its the most expensive.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14948275
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread, I've googled, I just can't figure out how to add fav channel icons to my Harmony One.
> 
> I downloaded two icons to get started with and I just can't figure out, or find clear instructions, for how to proceed.
> 
> I must be missing something simple.
> 
> I'm otherwise tech-savvy, so if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.



from the activities screen...


click "settings" on your watch tv activity...

the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...

then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...

click "browse"...

click "browse" on the next screen...

navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14949110
> 
> 
> from the activities screen...
> 
> 
> click "settings" on your watch tv activity...
> 
> the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...
> 
> then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...
> 
> click "browse"...
> 
> click "browse" on the next screen...
> 
> navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...



Sounds like instructions I can follow, I'll try it tonight.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/14917557
> 
> 
> I use the same dongle and set up the PS3 as a "Sony PS3" from the Logitech device database. This worked perfectly at its default configuration and also supplied nice color circle, square, and triangle graphics on the LCD screen.
> 
> 
> I know the Schmartz web site suggests using the PS2 settings, but the PS3 device settings worked better for me. I would remove the PS2 device and install PS3.



I switched to use PS3 instead of PS2 for the settings, the "enter"/"OK" button is working. However now the move left/right button didn't work properly! it just move all the way to the most left or most right even I lightly press on the direction button. So which meant I can't just move the direction for 1 position. Any solution?


----------



## ThisOneKidMongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947002
> 
> 
> I hate to be one of those guys that ask a question that has been asked many times. I did do a search hear and on the WEB and found several products that will allow the Harmony 1 work with a PS3. What seems to be the most reliable device and easy to use device people are using with PS3 and H1 ?



I use the Nyko Blu Wave with my Harmony One. I looked into the other solutions, but I didn't feel like spending $50-100 for an add-on to a remote that was already really quite pricey. For $15, I'm quite pleased with the Nyko--it does nearly everything I want it to. I don't really mind the lack of power on/off since I'm almost always getting up to put in or take out a disc anyway. The only thing I've noticed myself missing is the ability to change audio on the fly when watching a regular DVD (I don't mind on blu-ray, since I can just pull up the audio menu without stopping playback). Even then, this is only a situation that comes up when a DVD's default audio is stereo instead of DD 5.0.


Overall, I don't think it can be argued that the Nyko is the biggest bang-for-the-buck solution. I guess you have to decide how much the lack of power on/off really bugs you. At any rate, I think it's probably worth at least trying the Nyko first. You only have $15 to lose.


----------



## thsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wclark* /forum/post/14948945
> 
> 
> The PS3 thread here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650544 has a lot of its 700+ pages devoted to discussions of the 4 biggest remote adapters, the bluetooth based IR2BT, PS3IR-Pro and the IR4PS3, and the USB Nyko bluewave.
> 
> 
> This thread has a lot of good info on making each work with the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> My 2 cent summary:
> 
> 
> Bluewave - inexpensive and works but USB devices dont have all the possible commands available to them that you may want.
> 
> 
> IR2BT - good price and does almosteverything but made in small batches and demand exceeds supply. Sometines they turn up on ebay selling for 50% over list.
> 
> 
> IR3BT - decent price and does it all but you also need to buy a Sony BT remote.
> 
> 
> PS3IR-Pro - Good unit with all features and available but its the most expensive.




Thanks wclark, i scanned the PS3 site but thought I would follow up here.


For the Nyko dongle. Can I build a device for the H1 to be PS3 and use the dongle and get the same colored buttons on the H1 as the PS3.


Since I already have the Sony BT remote for the PS3 would the IR3BT be a beter choice.


I have a device for the H1 built that is PS3. I want to be able to use that setup. WHich would be the best. I do not want to wait for the other products described above although it seems to be best fit.


I do not care about power on or off. I do want what works best with H1 and retains the PS3 look on the H1.


Thanks,


----------



## remoteshoppe

I have used the Bluwave, the Schmartz PS3IRX and PS3IR Pro, and the IR2 BT myself and think wclark summed things up nicely. The few additional comments I'll make:

1. If you have a 40g PS3 with limited USB prots or if you play Rockband that uses just about all the USB ports the dongle solutions can be a PITA

2. The IR2BT is great! The reason the PS3IRPRO is more expensive is that it's field upgradeable. That means if Sony changes their firmware you won't have to return it to the mfr and wait a week like I had to recently with the IR2BT. IR2BT turned it around quickly but it was a minor inconvenience. The PS3IRPRO also has an IR input jack and a hardwaired IR input for those who prefer not to use emitters. I'd also say that an advantage of the IR2BT is that it may be battery powered (AAs) for those who prefer not to plug it in but since there no light on it you only know that the batteries are dead when it stops working.


----------



## Terminator840




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14932509
> 
> 
> Favorites are only available for activities using certain types of equipment.
> 
> 
> I had a 'Watch VCR' activity that did not allow them. I got a converter box to record the digital stations with the VCR. When I redid the activity with the converter box as the main device, it then allowed favorites.
> 
> 
> So, you may have to redo that activity using a dummy device that will allow favorites.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/14932608
> 
> 
> Listen to Music will also give you a favorite list option using the Harmony 1000. Same SW, so I would think it would be true for the "One" also.



Thanks for the tips, I set up a new activity under listen to music and chose cable box and the Inno as a a/v reciever and it allowed favorites. I still need to redo alot of the hard buttons, but I think its going to work out great.


----------



## Maveri9720

Not sure why it hasn't been mentioned before, but the PS3Toothfairy is another alternative for BT to IR conversion. There's a massive thread here dedicated to it. Also, you're in the same boat as me, b/c I already have the PS3 remote, I was able to buy the bare bones kit, in which you remove the circuit board from the PS3 remote and install it in the PS3Toothfairy device and you're good to go.


Also, you don't have to pay the high price for the Schmartz and you don't have to wait in line for the IR2BT. It also has full functionality and doesn't take a USB port. It does need power, either from the wall or from an always-on USB port.


Check it out: http://www.ps3toothfairy.com 


I'm hoping mine comes in today.


Good Luck.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14949110
> 
> 
> from the activities screen...
> 
> 
> click "settings" on your watch tv activity...
> 
> the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...
> 
> then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...
> 
> click "browse"...
> 
> click "browse" on the next screen...
> 
> navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...



Thanks! Added to the FAQ in message #1.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14949110
> 
> 
> from the activities screen...
> 
> 
> click "settings" on your watch tv activity...
> 
> the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...
> 
> then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...
> 
> click "browse"...
> 
> click "browse" on the next screen...
> 
> navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...



Yes, so simple, worked like a charm.

Don't know why I had so much trouble finding that page myself.









Thanks again


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14951719
> 
> 
> Thanks! Added to the FAQ in message #1.



you got it...










i'm still working on that faq we talked about a few weeks ago... sooner or later it will get done...


----------



## rdlm

I just got my Harmony One and am stuck trying to figure out how to get it to control Zone 2 on my Denon 3808. In particular, it will be playing music streamed from my computer via iTunes. I want to have both an "iTunes - Main Zone" and "iTunes - Zone 2" activity, which should be independent of each other.


Creating the "iTunes - Main Zone" setup was easy. But for "iTunes - Zone 2", it insists on me also selecting an input source for the main zone. Here is specifically what I am doing/seeing...


I manually add a 'Listen To Music' activity, and select "Listen to Digital Music (...music servers...)". When I get to the "which device do you use to control the volume", I specify "Denon Receiver - Zone 2". But when I select "Next", I get prompted for -- and it insists that I choose -- an input for "Denon Receiver - Main Zone". After that, it will ask me for the input for Zone2 -- but I don't want it to touch the Main Zone settings at all. The Main Zone might be Off, or it might be On and set to any other input.


On the 'Devices' tab, I have both "AV Receiver - Main" and "AV Receiver - Zone 2". Under "AV Receiver - Zone 2", I have correctly only the activity "iTunes - Zone 2" (for now). But under "AV Receiver - Main", I have both "iTunes - Main Zone" and "iTunes - Zone 2".


How do I get my Main Zone disassociated from this activity?


----------



## rdlm

One more piece of (relevant?) information: If I go into the "iTunes - Zone2" activity settings and select "Review the settings for this Activity", it shows both devices "Main" and "Zone 2" being on. If I select "Yes, but I want to add more control...", it lists both devices as "in use", and under the "Remove" column, both devices say "N/A".


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14952950
> 
> 
> Yes, so simple, worked like a charm.
> 
> Don't know why I had so much trouble finding that page myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again



cool, glad it worked out for you...










trust me, i've searched endlessly for stuff in there and not found it either, and then wondered how i could have missed it when someone points it out to me...


----------



## thsmith

Where do you find icons, for example HDNet?


Thanks


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14956574
> 
> 
> Where do you find icons, for example HDNet?
> 
> Thanks


 http://gjtt.com/randy/LogitechOneLogos.rar (password avsforum)
http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/ 
http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/index.html 

enjoy


----------



## thsmith

Kewl, thanks


----------



## bhlonewolf

Anyone know if it's possible to arrange devices like Activities? Seems like they are added in order created and I can't sort them, unfortunately. I'd like to kick the ones I never need to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14957508
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to arrange devices like Activities? Seems like they are added in order created and I can't sort them, unfortunately. I'd like to kick the ones I never need to the bottom of the list.



I've noticed that the devices are arranged in order depending on what activity I'm in. If I am in the Watch TV activity, my first 3 devices will be TV, DVR, and receiver. If I am in the Play Xbox360 activity, my first 3 will be TV, Xbox360, and receiver, etc...


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14956605
> 
> http://gjtt.com/randy/LogitechOneLogos.rar (password avsforum)
> http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/
> http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/index.html
> 
> enjoy



Is the iconharmony.com site offline? I have been trying for hours and their home page will not load up on my PC.


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947002
> 
> 
> I hate to be one of those guys that ask a question that has been asked many times. I did do a search hear and on the WEB and found several products that will allow the Harmony 1 work with a PS3.
> 
> 
> What seems to be the most reliable device and easy to use device people are using with PS3 and H1 ?
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked many times and I did look at Logictechs web site.
> 
> 
> This looks promising but would like to hear from people who are using them with great success. I will use it to just watch movies. http://remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=679
> 
> 
> Thanks




I using the ir2BT, so far so good.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14956605
> 
> http://gjtt.com/randy/LogitechOneLogos.rar (password avsforum)
> http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/
> http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/index.html
> 
> enjoy



I couldn't access your first link. All my computer does is download a .rar type file which I cannot open. What am I doing wrong?


Besides the three links posted above is there anywhere else where you can obtain icons for the ONE without having to resize the .jpg's?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14963343
> 
> 
> I couldn't access your first link. All my computer does is download a .rar type file which I cannot open. What am I doing wrong?



Apparently you don't have winrar, a free zip program, installed on your computer. It's worth googling and installing so you can get the icons from that site. You will also need the password: avsforum.


----------



## squareeyes

iconharmony will be back up w/in 5 minutes. sorry for the inconvenience.

,r


----------



## thsmith

Received my PS3IR-Pro yesterday and it works as described. Fast shipping, USB cable provided and the box is tight with nothing loose.


Remote is a H1


I like the square, triangle, circle and X icons, when I set up the device as PS3 it owrks as far as I can tell except when I use the right or left direction at the XBM the remote over shoots the desired menu item, like you were holding the direction arrow down too long.


Is there a way to make this work using the PS3 device instead of the PS3IR-PRO?


Thanks,


----------



## Maveri9720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14964055
> 
> 
> Received my PS3IR-Pro yesterday and it works as described. Fast shipping, USB cable provided and the box is tight with nothing loose.
> 
> 
> Remote is a H1
> 
> 
> I like the square, triangle, circle and X icons, when I set up the device as PS3 it owrks as far as I can tell except when I use the right or left direction at the XBM the remote over shoots the desired menu item, like you were holding the direction arrow down too long.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make this work using the PS3 device instead of the PS3IR-PRO?
> 
> 
> Thanks,




I would recommend turning down your repeat rate to 0 and see if that fixes the problem. You can access the menu by selecting settings on the device page and then troubleshooting, then something about your device not receiving the signal or doing multiple commands.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/14947002
> 
> 
> I hate to be one of those guys that ask a question that has been asked many times. I did do a search hear and on the WEB and found several products that will allow the Harmony 1 work with a PS3.
> 
> 
> What seems to be the most reliable device and easy to use device people are using with PS3 and H1 ?
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked many times and I did look at Logictechs web site.
> 
> 
> This looks promising but would like to hear from people who are using them with great success. I will use it to just watch movies. http://remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=679
> 
> 
> Thanks




I just bought the nyko and use the IR dongle, the codes are in the database too so it makes it quite easy.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14955661
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony One and am stuck trying to figure out how to get it to control Zone 2 on my Denon 3808. In particular, it will be playing music streamed from my computer via iTunes. I want to have both an "iTunes - Main Zone" and "iTunes - Zone 2" activity, which should be independent of each other.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> How do I get my Main Zone disassociated from this activity?



I called Tech Support and they figured out that if I select "Listen to Tuner" instead of "Listen to music server", the s/w correctly leaves the main zone out of the activity.


But, I think I've hit a much bigger flaw -- in either my understanding, or in the capabilities of the device+s/w. Hopefully it is just me!


The Denon 3808CI AVR supports 3 zones, where each is completely independent of the other. Not only can any zone play any input, but each zone's power on/off is completely independent of the others. This allows you to be watching a movie in Zone 1, and then power on Zone 2 and play music there. You can then turn either zone off, without impacting the other. Of course, all of the inputs (DVD, CD, etc) are completely shared.


How do you model this on a Harmony One?


I was going to set up activities like "Listen to CD - Zone 1" and "Listen to CD - Zone 2". But if I do this, then entering one of these activities is does an "exit" of the other activity and thus powers it off. The way I'm thinking of it, I really need the ability to have up to three (one per zone) parallel activities running at the same time. And I need the remote's Off button to be "targetable" at one particular zone at a time.


Ideas?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14969346
> 
> 
> I called Tech Support and they figured out that if I select "Listen to Tuner" instead of "Listen to music server", the s/w correctly leaves the main zone out of the activity.
> 
> 
> But, I think I've hit a much bigger flaw -- in either my understanding, or in the capabilities of the device+s/w. Hopefully it is just me!
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808CI AVR supports 3 zones, where each is completely independent of the other. Not only can any zone play any input, but each zone's power on/off is completely independent of the others. This allows you to be watching a movie in Zone 1, and then power on Zone 2 and play music there. You can then turn either zone off, without impacting the other. Of course, all of the inputs (DVD, CD, etc) are completely shared.
> 
> 
> How do you model this on a Harmony One?
> 
> 
> I was going to set up activities like "Listen to CD - Zone 1" and "Listen to CD - Zone 2". But if I do this, then entering one of these activities is does an "exit" of the other activity and thus powers it off. The way I'm thinking of it, I really need the ability to have up to three (one per zone) parallel activities running at the same time. And I need the remote's Off button to be "targetable" at one particular zone at a time.
> 
> 
> Ideas?



I think this is beyond what the One can do. I think the 880/890 Pro version is Zone based. There's no One equivalent yet, if ever?? Doesn't mean that with some creative juggleing you may get it to work, just that's not its mission.

The Pro version come from installers who program house systems. I think you can find them out there too in the wild. Just not at BestBuy and the like. Maybe Ebay?

How does the Denon remote handle the situations? I have the 889 which has a second Zone but no second remote. Is the second remote RF?


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14969780
> 
> 
> How does the Denon remote handle the situations? I have the 889 which has a second Zone but no second remote. Is the second remote RF?



The Denon actually comes with two remotes. One controls only the main zone, and has a fancy but barely usable UI. The other controls all zones (including the main zone) and is less fancy but intuitive. It just doesn't have quite as many features available.


When using the multi-zone remote, it's a lot like using a standard remote that allows you to select whether you are controlling your TV, DVD, etc. There's a button at the top which allows you to select the zone you want to control, and once you press it, all commands are targetted at that zone. It's quite nice, but it sounds like it's a fairly unique feature?


I don't see the "Pro" series listed on the Logitech website at all. I did find a few ads on other websites, but I can't find info as to whether it would help in my situation.


If you have ideas on how to do the "creative juggling", please let me know!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14969886
> 
> 
> The Denon actually comes with two remotes. One controls only the main zone, and has a fancy but barely usable UI. The other controls all zones (including the main zone) and is less fancy but intuitive. It just doesn't have quite as many features available.
> 
> 
> When using the multi-zone remote, it's a lot like using a standard remote that allows you to select whether you are controlling your TV, DVD, etc. There's a button at the top which allows you to select the zone you want to control, and once you press it, all commands are targetted at that zone. It's quite nice, but it sounds like it's a fairly unique feature?
> 
> 
> I don't see the "Pro" series listed on the Logitech website at all. I did find a few ads on other websites, but I can't find info as to whether it would help in my situation.
> 
> 
> If you have ideas on how to do the "creative juggling", please let me know!



Maybe learn the controls of the second remote into the One (I'm assuming they're not there and different then the main unit) and make your own groupings of screens in the buttons area of the software??

Yeah the Pro is and Installer product and only supported by the reseller. So not on main site. Doesn't mean you can't get one, if it does what you need. Maybe RemoteCentral for more specific help??


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14969993
> 
> 
> Maybe learn the controls of the second remote into the One (I'm assuming they're not there and different then the main unit) and make your own groupings of screens in the buttons area of the software??



The issue isn't that the One doesn't know the IR commands -- it does. In fact, it even knows that my AVR is multi-zone and handles all of the basics fine -- as long as only one zone is being used at a time.


To understand my issue, take an example:

Assume I create one activity called "Play DVD - Zone 1" and another called "Play FM - Zone 2". If the AVR is off and I press "Play DVD - Zone 1", it does exactly what I want. Same if the AVR is off and I press "Play FM - Zone 2". But now assume I used the "Plan DVD - Zone 1" activity to start a movie, and someone wants to turn on the radio in Zone 2. If you press "Play FM - Zone 2", it thinks I've just terminated the DVD activity and will turn off the DVD player, as well as turn off the amps for Zone 1.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14970047
> 
> 
> The issue isn't that the One doesn't know the IR commands -- it does. In fact, it even knows that my AVR is multi-zone and handles all of the basics fine -- as long as only one zone is being used at a time.
> 
> 
> To understand my issue, take an example:
> 
> Assume I create one activity called "Play DVD - Zone 1" and another called "Play FM - Zone 2". If the AVR is off and I press "Play DVD - Zone 1", it does exactly what I want. Same if the AVR is off and I press "Play FM - Zone 2". But now assume I used the "Plan DVD - Zone 1" activity to start a movie, and someone wants to turn on the radio in Zone 2. If you press "Play FM - Zone 2", it thinks I've just terminated the DVD activity and will turn off the DVD player, as well as turn off the amps for Zone 1.



First I'd suggest the Denon AVS forum for your model. Someone there might have a Harmony remote set up to do this. Second a call to Logitech for more ideas. I don't use my Zone features on my Denon so I'm lost for more ideas.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14970047
> 
> 
> The issue isn't that the One doesn't know the IR commands -- it does. In fact, it even knows that my AVR is multi-zone and handles all of the basics fine -- as long as only one zone is being used at a time.
> 
> 
> To understand my issue, take an example:
> 
> Assume I create one activity called "Play DVD - Zone 1" and another called "Play FM - Zone 2". If the AVR is off and I press "Play DVD - Zone 1", it does exactly what I want. Same if the AVR is off and I press "Play FM - Zone 2". But now assume I used the "Plan DVD - Zone 1" activity to start a movie, and someone wants to turn on the radio in Zone 2. If you press "Play FM - Zone 2", it thinks I've just terminated the DVD activity and will turn off the DVD player, as well as turn off the amps for Zone 1.



Sounds like you'll need to set the activity to leave components on when switching to another activity -- that would at least stop it from turning off the devices.


----------



## joe221

Newegg.com is running a deal on the One. Use coupon code EMCBADAAE and mail in the rebate on the item page and the net is $150.

If the coupon doesn't work it's because you don't subscribe to their newsletter.


----------



## rw88




> Quote:
> Sounds like you'll need to set the activity to leave components on when switching to another activity -- that would at least stop it from turning off the devices.



Bingo, I was just about to recommend that...


----------



## conchchowder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14973001
> 
> 
> Newegg.com is running a deal on the One. Use coupon code EMCBADAAE and mail in the rebate on the item page and the net is $150.
> 
> If the coupon doesn't work it's because you don't subscribe to their newsletter.



I used Microsoft LiveSearch cashback, a 10% off eBay coupon and my net was $129 inc. shipping ($45 cashback and $17 discount).


I did the same for my DT-510 and paid $600 for it. ($150 cashback)


Oh, and my Oppo HDMI switch.



I'm holding out for a new AVR and BD player. I think January will be a very good month for us gadget freaks!


****Edit****

Nov 4th

I got my Harmony One today and had it set up in 45 minutes. I'm simply amazed.


I don't get the default "Watch TV" symbols as my Comcast remote doesn't have these symbols on it.


I'm getting ready to get rid of them and do my icon download.


Amazing.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14971661
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll need to set the activity to leave components on when switching to another activity -- that would at least stop it from turning off the devices.



I haven't experimented with that option yet, but I'm not clear on how it can help. I understand that if I have all of my Zone 1 activities set to leave power on, then I'll be able to start Zone2 activities without shutting down Zone 1.


But then how would I actually power down the Zone 1 activities when I am done with them? If I press the Off button, then it will shut down both zones, right? Back to the example of watching a movie in Zone 1 while listening to music in Zone 2, how do I turn off at least the TV (if not the DVD and zone 1 amp) when the movie is over -- and leave Zone2 running? I could resort to Device mode, but...


Thank you for your patience and help!


And yes, I'll try to call support this weekend. Their schedule is about 1 hour too short for me to reach them during the week.


----------



## squigglyline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/14973001
> 
> 
> Newegg.com is running a deal on the One. Use coupon code EMCBADAAE and mail in the rebate on the item page and the net is $150.
> 
> If the coupon doesn't work it's because you don't subscribe to their newsletter.




Thanks for the heads up on this. Added the Microsoft Search for 5.50, got Marriott points (179) and Visa reward points (537)... Overall a good purchase!


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14976236
> 
> 
> But then how would I actually power down the Zone 1 activities when I am done with them?



I just got an idea that I'll try when I get home. Can I add a "Done" button to each activity that uses a sequence to send power off commands to all devices that are in that activity? (Sorry, I haven't played with sequences yet.) It seems like using that, in conjunction with "leave on", would work reasonably well. I'd use that if more than one zone is in use, and the main Off button if there is only one zone in use.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14976559
> 
> 
> I just got an idea that I'll try when I get home. Can I add a "Done" button to each activity that uses a sequence to send power off commands to all devices that are in that activity? (Sorry, I haven't played with sequences yet.) It seems like using that, in conjunction with "leave on", would work reasonably well. I'd use that if more than one zone is in use, and the main Off button if there is only one zone in use.



Yes you could add a sequence, and then program it to send off commands to the devices. Only up to 5 devices per sequence, though...


----------



## augie444

Hello. I'm new to this forum.


I'm considering purchasing a Harmony One. I had a general question regarding Harmony remotes...


How well does the remote work with DVR Cable boxes (specifically Cox)? There are some function buttons (A,B,C) that are on the OEM remote for the DVR and I have read some reviews that say it is hard to set these up on the Harmony?


One more question....How hard is it to setup video source switching when your TV requires you to scroll through options (Mitsu DLP)? I also read a review that said that this is also a headache on the Harmony's.


Thanks!


----------



## Rattor

For people using the Nyko Blu-Wave to control the PS3, are you able to get the triangle, circle, X, and square pictures to appear under your activity's softkeys, or do they just show up as the words?


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14976559
> 
> 
> Can I add a "Done" button to each activity that uses a sequence to send power off commands to all devices that are in that activity?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14976950
> 
> 
> Yes you could add a sequence, and then program it to send off commands to the devices. Only up to 5 devices per sequence, though...



After some experimenting, I think the "Done" button sending power off commands won't work. My Panny Viera TV only appears to have an IR powerToggle, and not discrete on/off commands (likely my Panny DVD too). I had assumed that the remote's smart-state logic would know the toggle state whenever that command is used, but I just tested it in device mode and the state was instantly confused: when I finally hit the actuall Off button, it turned the TV back on. So it looks like this idea might be a dead end.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14977616
> 
> 
> After some experimenting, I think the "Done" button sending power off commands won't work. My Panny Viera TV only appears to have an IR powerToggle, and not discrete on/off commands (likely my Panny DVD too). I had assumed that the remote's smart-state logic would know the toggle state whenever that command is used, but I just tested it in device mode and the state was instantly confused: when I finally hit the actuall Off button, it turned the TV back on. So it looks like this idea might be a dead end.



I'm having a similar problem with my samsung DLP.

With only a "power toggle" function, leaving components set to "on" when leaving an activity still turns TV off when next activity includes the TV as "Power Toggle" gets activated...


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14978576
> 
> 
> I'm having a similar problem with my samsung DLP.
> 
> With only a "power toggle" function, leaving components set to "on" when leaving an activity still turns TV off when next activity includes the TV as "Power Toggle" gets activated...



It shouldn't do this... the harmony should be tracking the power state. There's likely something else wrong -- but admittedly toggle functions drive me crazy because it's much easier for them to get out of sync...


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I have a problem with my Pioneer 4360 Plasma TV. The first one is that evreytime I hit the Vol Up or Down, it goes in increments of 2. I think I can just do a manual learn to correct it, but is there a reason for this?


Also, the big one, My Watch TV activity setup, it asks which Input for the TV to be on. I have 2 Tuners in the TV, both on the same button. About 60% of the time, the TV turns on and switches to the other Antenna (cable) input. Sometimes it does nothing. Doesn't seem to matter which activity I was doing beforehand. Is there any way to remove this command from the Activity start up? The other inputs have their own buttons, so I think I have the TV configured properly.


Thanks.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14979145
> 
> 
> I have a problem with my Pioneer 4360 Plasma TV. The first one is that evreytime I hit the Vol Up or Down, it goes in increments of 2. I think I can just do a manual learn to correct it, but is there a reason for this?
> 
> 
> Also, the big one, My Watch TV activity setup, it asks which Input for the TV to be on. I have 2 Tuners in the TV, both on the same button. About 60% of the time, the TV turns on and switches to the other Antenna (cable) input. Sometimes it does nothing. Doesn't seem to matter which activity I was doing beforehand. Is there any way to remove this command from the Activity start up? The other inputs have their own buttons, so I think I have the TV configured properly.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You need to adjust the delays and repeats -- relearning won't likely help. Just go through the troubleshooting and there's an option for the device responding too much...


As for removing the command, yes I believe you can do that. Try reviewing the settings for the activity, and when it asks what input to use, select Source Input Is Missing and I believe it will skip it.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/14979367
> 
> 
> You need to adjust the delays and repeats -- relearning won't likely help. Just go through the troubleshooting and there's an option for the device responding too much...
> 
> 
> As for removing the command, yes I believe you can do that. Try reviewing the settings for the activity, and when it asks what input to use, select Source Input Is Missing and I believe it will skip it.



Ok thanks. The delays and repeats, that won't mess with my channel changing or anything?


I'll try Missing Input to see if that helps.


Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14978576
> 
> 
> I'm having a similar problem with my samsung DLP.
> 
> With only a "power toggle" function, leaving components set to "on" when leaving an activity still turns TV off when next activity includes the TV as "Power Toggle" gets activated...



Go back thru the setup for the DLP device. When you get to the power options, make sure it is set to use the toggle method. It sounds like it's set up to use the discreet method (separate command for on and off), but using the toggle command. I have devices that use both methods and they work as they should when set up to use the correct method.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14979145
> 
> 
> I have a problem with my Pioneer 4360 Plasma TV. The first one is that evreytime I hit the Vol Up or Down, it goes in increments of 2. I think I can just do a manual learn to correct it, but is there a reason for this?



Go to troubleshooting of the device and look for something like "device responds to a command to many times..." That will take you to the repeats setting. Lower this until the TV stops responding and then go back up by one. None of my devices use more that 2 repeats. That should fix it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/14979145
> 
> 
> Also, the big one, My Watch TV activity setup, it asks which Input for the TV to be on. I have 2 Tuners in the TV, both on the same button. About 60% of the time, the TV turns on and switches to the other Antenna (cable) input. Sometimes it does nothing. Doesn't seem to matter which activity I was doing beforehand. Is there any way to remove this command from the Activity start up? The other inputs have their own buttons, so I think I have the TV configured properly.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My Sony TV also has 2 tuners, one OTA and one Cable, but the harmony DB has discreets for each. Go into device mode and check (both on the remote and in the software). Mine are inputTuner1, and inputTuner2. If you find them, set it up and you are done.


If you can't, there may be a work-around. For example, my TV will go to the last tuned channel on the tuner last used when you hit the channel up or down button. It will do this from any input (composite, component, HDMI, etc.). If yours works the same, set it up to not go to any input and then add the channel up or down to the activity.


If your TV is really new, the DB may not be up-to-date. In this case, adding an older model of the same brand to your profile may have the correct codes. You just add it to your account. You don't have to add it to an activity. Just check out the codes in device mode. If you find what you need, call harmony support (level 2) and have them add it to your TV's profile.


Of course the fastest way to find a solution is to go to the AVS thread for your TV. I bet someone else has a harmony and has figured it out.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/14979577
> 
> 
> My Sony TV also has 2 tuners, one OTA and one Cable, but the harmony DB has discreets for each. Go into device mode and check (both on the remote and in the software). Mine are inputTuner1, and inputTuner2. If you find them, set it up and you are done.
> 
> 
> If you can't, there may be a work-around. For example, my TV will go to the last tuned channel on the tuner last used when you hit the channel up or down button. It will do this from any input (composite, component, HDMI, etc.). If yours works the same, set it up to not go to any input and then add the channel up or down to the activity.
> 
> 
> If your TV is really new, the DB may not be up-to-date. In this case, adding an older model of the same brand to your profile may have the correct codes. You just add it to your account. You don't have to add it to an activity. Just check out the codes in device mode. If you find what you need, call harmony support (level 2) and have them add it to your TV's profile.
> 
> 
> Of course the fastest way to find a solution is to go to the AVS thread for your TV. I bet someone else has a harmony and has figured it out.



I don't believe there is a discreet for the tuner, even in device mode. The Harmony has discreets for all other Inputs, and just one for the tuner. Just like the actual Pioneer remote.


The TV's going on 3yrs old now. The AVS Thread is pretty dead now . . .







But I'm going to try what bhlonewolf said. There is probably a work-around of some sort.


Thanks for your detailed response.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/14977265
> 
> 
> For people using the Nyko Blu-Wave to control the PS3, are you able to get the triangle, circle, X, and square pictures to appear under your activity's softkeys, or do they just show up as the words?



I use the PS3IR USB dongle, which performs the same function as your Nyc, and I use the Sony PS3 device from the Logitech database. That device selection will give you the graphics you want control the PS3 properly.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/14980132
> 
> 
> I use the PS3IR USB dongle, which performs the same function as your Nyc, and I use the Sony PS3 device from the Logitech database. That device selection will give you the graphics you want control the PS3 properly.



I tried just using the PS3 as the device, but it wasn't working for me. When I use the PS3 device, I get the pictures of the buttons, but they don't do anything when pressed.


----------



## soulcougher73

I just set up a H1 for my mother. But we came across one little problem. For "Watch TV" it has PVR on (all the time), Turn receiver on (set to Video 2), Turn TV on (set to component 1). Everything turns on and works fine, but for some reason on her TV side in the upper right left the "Component 1" input display does not go away. It stays on "Component 1" until i actually go into the TV device and change inputs to something else then back to "Component 1". Then it will fade after about 10 seconds.


Any ideas why this is staying on like that? Kind of annoying. My Samsung TV does not do that with my H1


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/14980362
> 
> 
> I tried just using the PS3 as the device, but it wasn't working for me. When I use the PS3 device, I get the pictures of the buttons, but they don't do anything when pressed.



Sounds like the Nyko remote codes are simply different from the default PS2 codes. (The default PS2 codes are also in the PS3 profile.)


The only way to get both the icons and the Nyko are to add both to your activity. The PS3 profile actually does nothing, but is part of the activity. This way, you have the icons.


----------



## bschellva

I love that the Harmony One has images for the color buttons on the Directv remote. One thing that bugs me is that it puts the word "Red" etc. on top of the image. Is there anyway to turn that off?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschellva* /forum/post/14991335
> 
> 
> I love that the Harmony One has images for the color buttons on the Directv remote. One thing that bugs me is that it puts the word "Red" etc. on top of the image. Is there anyway to turn that off?



I believe you can delete the text out of the box and just put spaces in, but I am not at a computer with the software on it so I can't be sure.


----------



## ksarauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* /forum/post/14987581
> 
> 
> I just set up a H1 for my mother. But we came across one little problem. For "Watch TV" it has PVR on (all the time), Turn receiver on (set to Video 2), Turn TV on (set to component 1). Everything turns on and works fine, but for some reason on her TV side in the upper right corner the "Component 1" input display does not go away. It stays on "Component 1" until i actually go into the TV device and change inputs to something else then back to "Component 1". Then it will fade after about 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Any ideas why this is staying on like that? Kind of annoying. My Samsung TV does not do that with my H1



I'm having this same problem. When I select Watch TV, It turns on the TV, switches the input, and turns on the DirecTV box. The Input display on the screen does not go away unless I switch over to devices, select TV, and press Exit. (I'm using a Samsung TV...)


Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## eric_boston

Hey Folks--


For those fellow Harmony One owners with a Denon AVR-3808CI or 4308CI recevier, you may know that Denon just released a major upgrade in October, enabling new features such as Audyssey Dynamic Volume. One of my biggest frustrations was not being able to rapidly change the new Audyssey settings on my Denon receiver using my Harmony One. One of the Audyssey staff hooked me up by providing the attached infrared codes (see pages 8 & 9).


While this file is technically for the 2809 model, these codes will definitely work for 3808 & 4808 models, post firmware upgrade.


I had to speak with Logitech's advanced custmer support (Level 2) before I found someone competent enough to take these codes and add them to my device profile. But I just thought I'd share this file for those of you looking to enable your universal remote to control the Dynamic EQ & Volume settings on your 3808 & 4808 models.

 

Denon_IR_CODES.pdf 424.3857421875k . file


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksarauer* /forum/post/14998188
> 
> 
> I'm having this same problem. When I select Watch TV, It turns on the TV, switches the input, and turns on the DirecTV box. The Input display on the screen does not go away unless I switch over to devices, select TV, and press Exit. (I'm using a Samsung TV...)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?



Sounds like (and correct me if I'm wrong) that when you select an input via a discreet input command, it slaps the display on the screen, whereas when toggling between sources, it does not?


If that's the case, while it's not ideal, you can try changing how the device cycles through the sources, from discreet to "one button to cycle sources" which is in the setup. I imagine this is more prone to error, but should solve that problem.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric_boston* /forum/post/14999553
> 
> 
> I had to speak with Logitech's advanced custmer support (Level 2) before I found someone competent enough to take these codes and add them to my device profile. But I just thought I'd share this file for those of you looking to enable your universal remote to control the Dynamic EQ & Volume settings on your 3808 & 4808 models.




Couldn't you also just add the xx09 model to your profile and assign those buttons to your activity? Or are the codes not in the xx09 model H1 database?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksarauer* /forum/post/14998188
> 
> 
> I'm having this same problem. When I select Watch TV, It turns on the TV, switches the input, and turns on the DirecTV box. The Input display on the screen does not go away unless I switch over to devices, select TV, and press Exit. (I'm using a Samsung TV...)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?



Try adding the TV's exit command to the start of the activity. Go back thru the activity setup and there should be a choice at the end like 'yes, this is correct but I would like to add more control' or something similar. Then you can add the command for when the activity starts.


----------



## Ghosthoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksarauer* /forum/post/14998188
> 
> 
> I'm having this same problem. When I select Watch TV, It turns on the TV, switches the input, and turns on the DirecTV box. The Input display on the screen does not go away unless I switch over to devices, select TV, and press Exit. (I'm using a Samsung TV...)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?



I have a samsung and do not have this problem but adding the exit command to the sequence seems like the easiest way to rectify the problem.


----------



## Keyhole

I'm having trouble with my "Watch TV" activity going out of sync due to the fact I only have a PowerToggle option for turning on and off my Motorola DCT 3416. Does anyone know if there are individual on/off commands that can be sent from the remote? Or another fix for this?


What happens is if there is something recording on the DVR when I hit off, the cable box does not actually turn off. So the next time I come to turn everything on, it sends the power toggle command and turns off the DVR.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keyhole* /forum/post/15013615
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with my "Watch TV" activity going out of sync due to the fact I only have a PowerToggle option for turning on and off my Motorola DCT 3416. Does anyone know if there are individual on/off commands that can be sent from the remote? Or another fix for this?
> 
> 
> What happens is if there is something recording on the DVR when I hit off, the cable box does not actually turn off. So the next time I come to turn everything on, it sends the power toggle command and turns off the DVR.



I was having a similar problem with my TV. I tried many things, setting delay times, etc. What fixed it for me finally was just deleting the device and starting over with it.


----------



## Keyhole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/15013801
> 
> 
> I was having a similar problem with my TV. I tried many things, setting delay times, etc. What fixed it for me finally was just deleting the device and starting over with it.



I don't think that will solve this problem...


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keyhole* /forum/post/15014248
> 
> 
> I don't think that will solve this problem...



First -- are you sure the issue is that the cable box won't turn off if it's recording a show, or is the cable box not seeing the off command? I ask because mine does turn off -- it still records, but turns off. Determining this can let you know if it's a problem with the remote or not. Assuming it's the box and not the remote --


You can opt to leave it on all the time. That way the remote won't attempt any power commands at all. You can still put power commands in your activity if you want, though.


Alternatively, what I did in my case (as I was having occasional sync issues) -- my DVR wakes up on a keypress (it's a setting in the menu, obviously yours may be different.) So, any activity that needs the cable box I add a "channel 0 / exit" command to the start of the activity. It flashes very briefly if the TV is warmed up, but will turn on the DVR in case it is off.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keyhole* /forum/post/15013615
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with my "Watch TV" activity going out of sync due to the fact I only have a PowerToggle option for turning on and off my Motorola DCT 3416. Does anyone know if there are individual on/off commands that can be sent from the remote? Or another fix for this?
> 
> 
> What happens is if there is something recording on the DVR when I hit off, the cable box does not actually turn off. So the next time I come to turn everything on, it sends the power toggle command and turns off the DVR.



I have a 3416 also and my "Watch TV" turns both the DVR and my Kuro 111FD on. When I hit the power off button located on the upper left hand side of the ONE they both turn off. I have never had an issue with the DVR, and several times it was in the middle of recording a show when I turned the power off. The 3416 is capable of recording when turned off. I looked at my device settings for the DVR and I also have a power toggle command.


It sounds like something got screwed up in your settings and you may wish to delete both the TV & the 3416 and reinstall them again. By the way, if the TV is on and you have just done a sync with the ONE and your Harmony software on your computer the ONE thinks that the TV if off.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15015502
> 
> 
> It sounds like something got screwed up in your settings and you may wish to delete both the TV & the 3416 and reinstall them again. By the way, if the TV is on and you have just done a sync with the ONE and your Harmony software on your computer the ONE thinks that the TV if off.



Exactly! As I already told you this worked for me. It's easy enough to try.


----------



## Keyhole

When you try to turn the DVR off in the middle of recording a show, a box pops up and asks if you would like to leave the box on and continue recording, or turn the box off and cancel the recording.


By only having the PowerToggle button on the 3416, it attempts to turn the DVR off, displays that message, and I walk away. Eventually that message times out and the cable box is left on. When I come back to watch TV and turn everything on, the remote sends the PowerToggle command to the DVR and turns it off since it has been left on from the previous viewing.


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keyhole* /forum/post/15017853
> 
> 
> When you try to turn the DVR off in the middle of recording a show, a box pops up and asks if you would like to leave the box on and continue recording, or turn the box off and cancel the recording.
> 
> 
> By only having the PowerToggle button on the 3416, it attempts to turn the DVR off, displays that message, and I walk away. Eventually that message times out and the cable box is left on. When I come back to watch TV and turn everything on, the remote sends the PowerToggle command to the DVR and turns it off since it has been left on from the previous viewing.



There is no fix for that... it's doing exactly what it is capable of doing.


I solved the problem by always leaving the DVR on. Then, it never power toggles. A side benefit to this is that I get a picture on my display faster when switching viewing activities.


It doesn't consume that much more power and the heat/noise is not an issue (for me).


----------



## Ron50

I know this is probably a very basic question so forgive me in advance.


When I am using the activity, "Watch TV", the remote uses the TV tuner to change the channel rather then the cable box's tuner.


How do I change this?


Thanks.


Ron


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15020259
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a very basic question so forgive me in advance.
> 
> 
> When I am using the activity, "Watch TV", the remote uses the TV tuner to change the channel rather then the cable box's tuner.
> 
> 
> How do I change this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



Assuming you have both the cable box and TV in the activity, just select customize buttons from the activity page, and make sure the channel/numeric buttons control the cable box, not the tv.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15020259
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a very basic question so forgive me in advance.
> 
> 
> When I am using the activity, "Watch TV", the remote uses the TV tuner to change the channel rather then the cable box's tuner.
> 
> 
> How do I change this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



When you originally set up the activity it would have asked you which device you use to change the channel. You need to rerun the setup for that activity and tell it you use the cable box to change the channel.


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/15020827
> 
> 
> When you originally set up the activity it would have asked you which device you use to change the channel. You need to rerun the setup for that activity and tell it you use the cable box to change the channel.




It didn't offer the cable box as a choice, only the receiver or the tv.


Ron


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15021441
> 
> 
> It didn't offer the cable box as a choice, only the receiver or the tv.
> 
> Ron



That could only be true if you neglected to add the cable box as a device within that activity.

In any event, I suggest you delete the cable box device and delete the "watch tv" activity and just do them over.


----------



## leemathre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15020259
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a very basic question so forgive me in advance.
> 
> 
> When I am using the activity, "Watch TV", the remote uses the TV tuner to change the channel rather then the cable box's tuner.
> 
> 
> How do I change this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



As mentioned above, recreate the activity. When you recreate it, make sure you choose the manual option and not the automatic option.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/15022624
> 
> 
> As mentioned above, recreate the activity. When you recreate it, make sure you choose the manual option and not the automatic option.



Why manual, I did automatic and it was set up perfectly where my cable box changes the channels.


----------



## NYC Guy

My Denon DCM 390 CD Player does not have a power on/off button on the remote. Therefore I was forced to purchase a "Smart Strip Power Strip" where you can plug the player into a switched outlet. Whenever I turn on the AV receiver, the Denon turns on also. Last night I was playing around with the ONE's device settings for the CD player while it was turned on and I noticed that it already had "PwrOn" and "PwrOff" soft buttons configured and they worked. How should I change the activities setup for "Play CD" to take advantage of this so the CD player does turn on when I select that activity?


----------



## ccotenj

automatic should work fine... it "sounds like" the initial setup of the activity was incorrect...


nyc guy... you should be able to say "cd player is on" as part of the setup... if you made your cd player device be "always on" as part of your initial setup (to take advantage of your workaround), you'll have to go back to the device and change that as well...


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15023110
> 
> 
> automatic should work fine... it "sounds like" the initial setup of the activity was incorrect...
> 
> 
> nyc guy... you should be able to say "cd player is on" as part of the setup... if you made your cd player device be "always on" as part of your initial setup (to take advantage of your workaround), you'll have to go back to the device and change that as well...



I am confused, this is what the settings currently look like for the "Play CD" activity.


Device Status / Actions

Denon CD Player Denon CD Player is on

Pioneer AV Receiver Pioneer AV Receiver is on

Other All other devices are off

Pioneer AV Receiver Pioneer AV Receiver is set to "CD"


What should I change?


----------



## ccotenj

that "appears" to be correct...


are you saying you've tried it out and it doesn't work?


if it isn't, it's possible that the smart power strip is confusing the h1 (i.e. the "state" of the device is changing and the h1 doesn't know about it)...


----------



## Highside

Hello All,


There is a used Harmony One for sale here locally that I'm looking at. Does anyone have any insight on the purchase of a used one?


Warranty issues?

Quirks?

Bad buttons?

Software licensing if there is any?

Transfer of software/warranty?

etc...


Not trying to sound stupid as I know what "normally" to look for in used equipment but if there are any issues, I will just get a new one of lesser cost.


Thanks...


----------



## moonhawk

Make sure there aren't any "sticky" buttons. Give them all a test push or two.


----------



## bakerwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/15029670
> 
> 
> make sure there aren't any "sticky" buttons. Give them all a test push or two.



+1


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15029249
> 
> 
> that "appears" to be correct...
> 
> 
> are you saying you've tried it out and it doesn't work?
> 
> 
> if it isn't, it's possible that the smart power strip is confusing the h1 (i.e. the "state" of the device is changing and the h1 doesn't know about it)...



OK, I figured it out. I had already switched the Denon to a regular outlet as opposed to the switched outlet on the strip and that didn't fix it.


I went into the device options settings for the Denon on the ONE and selected "adjust power settings".

I then selected "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use".

Next I selected "A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off".

Then the menu asks, "Which command will Power On your device?". I selected "power on".

Then the menu asks, "Which command will Power Off your device?". I selected "power off".


I then went up the the player itself and manually pushed the power button to the on position. With the ONE I went into the device for the Denon and selected "power off".


The Denon now works perfectly when I select the activity "Listen to CDs" as it powers on along with my AV Receiver that is in the CD play mode. .


----------



## graphicguy

OK....I'm not a novice here, but I just got a Harmony 1 (nice remote) with the Nyko dongle to control my PS3. Everything works fine on the Harmony except for the Nyko, which doesn't respond at all.


I downloaded the activities/device for the Nyko, but the PS3 still doesn't respond.


I'm missing something as the Nyko remote works fine.


Ideas?


----------



## Don H

If you order on/before 10 Nov from Amazon there is a $30 rebate.


----------



## jones07

Real nice price....thanks


----------



## rsay777

Well, I parted ways with the 1000. I could not stand the runaway IR any longer. I can't tell you how many times I had to jump over the coffee table to power off the amp b4 it ramped to full volume. Anyway after some advice on various forums I opted for the ONE.


I can't believe I waited so long. The POS 1000 was unusable. The ONE is a dream. On the Logitech site it was literally 5 minutes and my account was all set up with new remote. Now It will take some time to do new Fav icons since there are black background icons that fit the asthetics of the ONE nicely.



I did like the charging station of the 1000 better than the ONE.


I've not had any USB comm problems with the ONE as I did with the 1000. Remote updates are blazingly fast. Bob L


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highside* /forum/post/15029639
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> There is a used Harmony One for sale here locally that I'm looking at. Does anyone have any insight on the purchase of a used one?
> 
> 
> Warranty issues?
> 
> Quirks?
> 
> Bad buttons?
> 
> Software licensing if there is any?
> 
> Transfer of software/warranty?
> 
> etc...
> 
> 
> Not trying to sound stupid as I know what "normally" to look for in used equipment but if there are any issues, I will just get a new one of lesser cost.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Warranty does not transfer. Devalue it's price accordingly. A new one can be had for around $150 or so. Maybe even less with the "Live" deal on Ebay.


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/15021610
> 
> 
> That could only be true if you neglected to add the cable box as a device within that activity.
> 
> In any event, I suggest you delete the cable box device and delete the "watch tv" activity and just do them over.




Thanks for the help. My mistake was choosing the wrong cable box initially. I deleted and added it back correctly and it works fine now.


Ron


----------



## jimtut

I just got a new Panasonic BD55 Blu-ray player







but now I face a problem. It seems to use the same codes as my Panasonic DVD changer. I haven't programmed my One yet, but everytime I press the the Power button on either remote, both Panasonics turn on or off.


Since I'd like to keep the DVD changer too, is there anyway to get unique power on/off codes for these 2 units? This might not be a Harmony One topic exactly, but I thought I'd try here before posting in another forum.


Thanks!


----------



## Nate7357

Any word of an RF version of the Harmony One ?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15029990
> 
> 
> OK, I figured it out. I had already switched the Denon to a regular outlet as opposed to the switched outlet on the strip and that didn't fix it.
> 
> 
> I went into the device options settings for the Denon on the ONE and selected "adjust power settings".
> 
> I then selected "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use".
> 
> Next I selected "A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off".
> 
> Then the menu asks, "Which command will Power On your device?". I selected "power on".
> 
> Then the menu asks, "Which command will Power Off your device?". I selected "power off".
> 
> 
> I then went up the the player itself and manually pushed the power button to the on position. With the ONE I went into the device for the Denon and selected "power off".
> 
> 
> The Denon now works perfectly when I select the activity "Listen to CDs" as it powers on along with my AV Receiver that is in the CD play mode. .



cool... glad it worked out for you...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nate7357* /forum/post/15034357
> 
> 
> Any word of an RF version of the Harmony One ?



nope... often wished for, but never seen....


----------



## NYC Guy

There seems to be one area that needs to be fine tuned on my ONE. The volume control setting for my Pioneer VSX-01THX AV Receiver is a little slow to respond and jumps in larger increments than the volume control on my Kuro 111FD plasma which is totally responsive to my commands when I am not using the AV Receiver.


Here are my current speed settings for the AV Receiver:

Power On Delay: 1500ms

Inter-key Delay: 0ms

Input Delay: 1000ms

Inter-Device Delay: 500ms


Any suggestions as to how I should adjust this?


----------



## ccotenj

nycguy, what type of response do you get from the avr when you use it's remote control?


as far as changing the increments... do you mean that if you press the volume button _once_ the increment is larger, or if you hold the volume button down the increments get larger? for example, with my sc-05, if i press the volume button once, i get .5 db increase, but if i hold it down, subsequent increases are larger (2 db in the case of the sc-05). fwiw, this is the way my previous avrs have worked as well, both with their own remote and various harmonys, so i'm "guessing" that it's a function of the avr.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15034630
> 
> 
> nycguy, what type of response do you get from the avr when you use it's remote control?
> 
> 
> as far as changing the increments... do you mean that if you press the volume button _once_ the increment is larger, or if you hold the volume button down the increments get larger? for example, with my sc-05, if i press the volume button once, i get .5 db increase, but if i hold it down, subsequent increases are larger (2 db in the case of the sc-05). fwiw, this is the way my previous avrs have worked as well, both with their own remote and various harmonys, so i'm "guessing" that it's a function of the avr.




The 01's remote has a faster response. On either remote, if I quickly press the volume up/down quickly it changes one number at a time. However if I hold it down there are much larger increases on the ONE.


----------



## vas377

We should be receiving our Harmony One, tomorrow. In reading the many pages, i am confused about one thing. Will it hurt the battery to keep it in it's charger all the time, or should it only be put in there like every 3 or 4 days?


----------



## citico

When not in use, just leave it in the charger.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15035538
> 
> 
> We should be receiving our Harmony One, tomorrow. In reading the many pages, i am confused about one thing. Will it hurt the battery to keep it in it's charger all the time, or should it only be put in there like every 3 or 4 days?



Yep, leave it in the charger.


The battery is a lithium ion, which has much less or nil "memory effect" that NiMH batteries have.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15035538
> 
> 
> ...Will it hurt the battery to keep it in it's charger all the time, or should it only be put in there like every 3 or 4 days?



While it apparently won't _hurt_ it, it's not _necessary_ unless you just _like it_ for aesthetic or convenience reasons.


We charge ours only once per week. We drop it in the cradle at 0945 on Sunday's when we leave for church and pick it up around 1300 and it's fully charged by then. With this behavior, the remote has never gotten to less than 1/3 power according to the icon.


----------



## TL5

I just ordered the Harmony One from Amazon, and have a couple of questions.


1 - My JVC projector requires 2 steps to turn it off: the first push of the "off" button brings up a screen asking you to confirm you want to turn it off; the second push actually turns it off. Can the Harmony support this?


2 - What is the procedure to replace one component (like say a receiver) with another?



Thanks!


----------



## stevec325

I finally got tired of the insipid key clicks on my 720. Some of the buttons were starting to become intermittent, too. So, I brought home a One yesterday.


It took about 45 minutes to map over my 720 to the One. The bulk of that time was reloading the favorite channel stuff, including downloading the new icons. A few things got "rearranged" and my PS3/PS3ToothFairy needed a little tweaking. But, most all TV/AVR/DVR/BD functions were perfect. Some of the effort was putting things back on the screens that I wanted them to be on. No biggie. A real non-event.... aside from the COOL factor










What a joy to change the channel and/or adjust the volume without the click!!!


Oh, I even turned off the beep sounds when using the touch screen







It would be nice to have the function or icon flash/blink/something visual to acknowledge the press. But, the beep is obnoxious - so off it went










This was also the new test of the Mac version of the software. I had been using the Windows flavor for my 720... but since becoming a Mac convert, I figured I'd go that route with the Harmony S/W for the One. It worked perfectly. It still takes longer than I think it should to update the remote (about 3-4 minutes) - but I found no problems. And, I have extensive sequences, including lighting macros.


After a little usage, I'll update my initial observations.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/15039310
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Harmony One from Amazon, and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 1 - My JVC projector requires 2 steps to turn it off: the first push of the "off" button brings up a screen asking you to confirm you want to turn it off; the second push actually turns it off. Can the Harmony support this?
> 
> 
> 2 - What is the procedure to replace one component (like say a receiver) with another?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1 - yes it can handle it. It's one of the power options that the software asks you about.


2 - It's been a while since I did this with my AVR. I can't remember the exact steps but it wasn't too involved. To get the new AVR working didn't take but a few minutes. To get everything tweeked and working to perfection took a while, but I had to get used to the new AVR before I could finalize how I wanted it in activities, YMMV.


----------



## vas377

Not sure if this is appropriate here or not, but here goes.


We received our Harmony One today, and started the setup, at which time i had a question about how to do something, so i called their tech support.


One word will describe the experience...... WOW !


The person i spoke with was absolutely fantastic in answering my one question.


After he explained how to do it, he asked if there was anything else i needed, and i told him i would mess around and try and do some special stuff with the remote.


He asked me if i would like his help in doing it ( never one to refuse help







i said please ).


75 minutes later, he had done everything special i wanted to do with our setup. It was unbelievable!


He did special stuff, like create a button for turning the TV volume down, while in an activity which uses the volume buttons to control the sound of the stereo ( this was so we would not have to listen to both the sound from the TV, and the sound from the stereo ).


He did many other things, in helping me set the remote up. If there is anyone out there, that has reservations about getting this remote, because it can be so involved.... DON'T let that hold you back! Their tech support is unbelievably good.


Now then.... as for the remote itself, i have been itching to say this







"Even my husband will be able to use this remote" LOL. Sorry guys, just had to get that one in


----------



## moonhawk

Lol!!


----------



## flar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15035538
> 
> 
> We should be receiving our Harmony One, tomorrow. In reading the many pages, i am confused about one thing. Will it hurt the battery to keep it in it's charger all the time, or should it only be put in there like every 3 or 4 days?



Li-Ion have no permanent loss of capacity due to partial recharges so putting it back on the charger whenever you feel like it will do no harm to the battery. In fact it can help the battery last longer as smaller charges impart less heat which ages the battery less.


But, they do have battery meter electronics that need calibration. If the battery is never drained then it only has an estimate of where empty is. Occasionally it helps to let it drain all the way to empty to reset the calibration of the meter, but it only really affects whether the battery meter is accurate and/or whether or not the remote puts up a warning screen.


For reference, when I first got mine I left it on the charger all the time and it would complain about being low if we used it for more than a couple of hours at a time. One time I decided to just ignore its low battery warnings. I used it for 6 days straight of moderate to heavy usage with no recharging and the remote complained incessantly the entire time before it finally died at the end of the 6th day. I charged it back up and it has never complained since, but we've never tested it for more than a day or two at a time.


The experts at the Battery University recommend not discharging them deeply in normal use if you can manage it, but doing a deep discharge to recalibrate the meter once every 30 or so charges. In my experience that isn't really needed for the Harmony One if you usually leave it on the charger since the remote would last a week or so on its own. So if you never expect it to last more than a day at a time then it doesn't matter if the meter thinks it has 3 days of juice or 7. The battery can get pretty far out of calibration before you'll see battery warnings in a single day of use. It's more like cell phones and laptops where you typically run them for most of their battery life where an uncalibrated meter can be annoying.


----------



## tripleM

I just noticed the little clock on the H1 is still on Daylight Savings Time.


I updated the software & updated the remote via the desktop software ( though I had no changes to the remote itself to do).


& still the same. Searching the forum came up with no direct hits.


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ccotenj

gee, you HAD to go and point that out...







now that i've looked, mine does too... now i'll have to figure out how to change it...


----------



## citico

Don't worry about it. Come March 8,2009,it will be correct again!!! Do you really use the clock??


----------



## Brandito

been using my One for a couple months now and it's been a dream to use.


however, should logitech release an updated version with the red, blue, green, and yellow buttons you find on a lot of remotes these days i'd be thrilled. directv has finally made good use of them recently, and blu-ray players are as well, they seem to be gaining momentum.


i know logitech has other remotes like the 360 with these buttons, but the ONE is by far the best laid out and aesthetically pleasing remote they have IMHO. the 800 series remotes i don't care for the button layouts, the one just feels good.


i'll be selling off my ONE as soon as i see a ONE-like remote with the color buttons and/or any other decent upgrades like RF.


one minor complaint i have with my ONE so far is it's not as fast as my many of my OEM remotes. this is mostly noticeable with my directv when using guides and menus, it lags the original remote a good bit. also is slower than the remote for my avr, which can make browsing menus there slow as well. my bd35 bluray has also suffered from laggy button presses.


i'm hoping the remote can be sped up through firmware, but i'm guessing it may just be a hardware limitation. i do have all my delays set to 0 already, which helped a great deal over the defaults for a lot of my devices, but still wish it could be quicker.


all in all i'm quite pleased


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15050468
> 
> 
> don't worry about it. Come march 8,2009,it will be correct again!!! Do you really use the clock??



lol!!


----------



## Ghosthoffa

anybody else find themselves turning on the screensaver just to watch it go bye? I used the av brand slides images from iconharmony.com....


so glad I got this from Bzzagent I don't miss my HTM 700 at all


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15050367
> 
> 
> gee, you HAD to go and point that out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that i've looked, mine does too... now i'll have to figure out how to change it...



YOu go to options (the green menus) on the remote and change it there -- no need to plug it n to your computer. Takes all of 3 seconds.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15051776
> 
> 
> YOu go to options (the green menus) on the remote and change it there -- no need to plug it n to your computer. Takes all of 3 seconds.



y'know, you'd _think_ i'd remember that...










thanks...


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15050675
> 
> 
> been using my One for a couple months now and it's been a dream to use.
> 
> 
> however, should logitech release an updated version with the red, blue, green, and yellow buttons you find on a lot of remotes these days i'd be thrilled. directv has finally made good use of them recently, and blu-ray players are as well, they seem to be gaining momentum.
> 
> 
> i know logitech has other remotes like the 360 with these buttons, but the ONE is by far the best laid out and aesthetically pleasing remote they have IMHO. the 800 series remotes i don't care for the button layouts, the one just feels good.
> 
> 
> i'll be selling off my ONE as soon as i see a ONE-like remote with the color buttons and/or any other decent upgrades like RF.
> 
> 
> one minor complaint i have with my ONE so far is it's not as fast as my many of my OEM remotes. this is mostly noticeable with my directv when using guides and menus, it lags the original remote a good bit. also is slower than the remote for my avr, which can make browsing menus there slow as well. my bd35 bluray has also suffered from laggy button presses.
> 
> 
> i'm hoping the remote can be sped up through firmware, but i'm guessing it may just be a hardware limitation. i do have all my delays set to 0 already, which helped a great deal over the defaults for a lot of my devices, but still wish it could be quicker.
> 
> 
> all in all i'm quite pleased



Sounds like you need to look into repeats/delays to speed up button presses -- its not a hardware thing. Its a setup thing.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15051776
> 
> 
> YOu go to options (the green menus) on the remote and change it there -- no need to plug it n to your computer. Takes all of 3 seconds.



Thanks Caesar1. The H1 has almost flawless from day1, I had forgotten some things having not tinkered with it in awhile.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15052107
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to look into repeats/delays to speed up button presses -- its not a hardware thing. Its a setup thing.



is this something logitech will need to do? because like i already said, i've adjusted my delays and the remote is still noticeably slower or laggier than the stock remote.


unless of course there's some other delay options somewhere i haven't found??


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15058650
> 
> 
> is this something logitech will need to do? because like i already said, i've adjusted my delays and the remote is still noticeably slower or laggier than the stock remote.
> 
> 
> unless of course there's some other delay options somewhere i haven't found??



Well I'm not so sure it's always a setup a thing. If there are any major delays, yes, I think adjusting the delays and repeats will do this. But, call support and they are great to work with.


In my case, I was dealing with another problem and discussed also a delay problem with one device. Despite a few tweaks, I couldn't get the remote to match the perf of my OEM remote, but it was tolerable at least. At any rate, the support tech did say it won't always be possible to match the speed of an original remote. It might be a canned answer but I'm experiencing that first hand with one device.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15058719
> 
> 
> Well I'm not so sure it's always a setup a thing. If there are any major delays, yes, I think adjusting the delays and repeats will do this. But, call support and they are great to work with.
> 
> 
> In my case, I was dealing with another problem and discussed also a delay problem with one device. Despite a few tweaks, I couldn't get the remote to match the perf of my OEM remote, but it was tolerable at least. At any rate, the support tech did say it won't always be possible to match the speed of an original remote. It might be a canned answer but I'm experiencing that first hand with one device.



yeah, i'm pretty sure it's just a hardware or firmware limitation at this point. they did try to help me with some lag on my dtv box, but it wasn't any better than i had it by adjusting the delays alone.


maybe they can tweak it a bit more with firmware, but my guess is it's not going to be as snappy as the oem remotes.


----------



## guitarjim721

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to copy codes from one device to another? I purchased a new AVR (Pioneer SC-05) and it was not in the database. So I choose a similar device, then downloaded discrete codes from Pioneer and spent a lot of time programming codes into a Pronto and then learning them with the H1. Now the SC-05 is in the database but it doesn't have all the discrete codes I learned. Is there a way to transfer them?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarjim721* /forum/post/15058850
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to copy codes from one device to another? I purchased a new AVR (Pioneer SC-05) and it was not in the database. So I choose a similar device, then downloaded discrete codes from Pioneer and spent a lot of time programming codes into a Pronto and then learning them with the H1. Now the SC-05 is in the database but it doesn't have all the discrete codes I learned. Is there a way to transfer them?



Level 2 support is the only way that I know of. It will take some time on the phone, but if they add them to their profile of the device, all owners of the pioneer will benefit from your work.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/15062798
> 
> 
> Level 2 support is the only way that I know of. It will take some time on the phone, but if they add them to their profile of the device, all owners of the pioneer will benefit from your work.



yea, like me! have them add them!


----------



## vas377

Not sure if this has been brought up before, but has anyone found a way to backup their settings, to our own hard drives?


The Harmony One tech person did an awful lot of work for us, and if something ever happened to their database.......


I have gone and saved many screenshots to my hard drive, but there surely must be a way to just save the whole file, that they use when we sign into their site.


Another good reason to have a backup, is that maybe you make modifications to your remote, and then go and try it out, and you find that it has horribly messed things up. Unfortunately, any modifications that you make, are saved on their database. And your old settings are now history.


That would be a VERY good reason to have an old backup of your settings.


----------



## Highside

So here's the scenario. Local C.L. ad has an H1 for sale for $175. The H1 has "never been out of the box" I email asking for the typical when, where, receipt, how long kind of questions.


Took a couple of extra emails to get him to look for the receipt and he can't find it. Says again it's "never been out of the box", was purchased at CC sometime back in the spring, BUT no receipt.


I backed out of the deal simple because there would be NO warranty or proof of purchase AND the receipt would already be 6-9 months old from the date of purchase. I know the Ad is legit but the person seemed a little flaky, not shady, just flaky. I told him the truth about me really wanting a warranty and unless he could come down on price, we had agreed on $165, that I wouldn't feel comfortable without a warranty.


Was I right in backing out, or should I email the guy back and see if he'll sell it cheaper to me?


What's everyone's opinion.


Thanks,

Rob


----------



## BenJF3

I just keep an eye out for deals. I got my brand new H1 from Dell Direct for $149 plus tax/shipping. Dell has run that price twice so far.


----------



## NYC Guy

Newegg has online coupons on a regular basis and I picked up mine for $179 with free shipping. There is no need for you to resort to CL as these deals always pop up from legitimate online merchants.


----------



## Brandito

doesn't logitech have a great rma policy anyways? they may not even require a receipt, i'm actually betting they don't. just registering the remote may be enough.


----------



## slogun

highside, I think an H1 is one item that is best purchased brand new.


----------



## legbone

sorry about a possible newbie question but i did a search and couldn't find this info. i am thinking of purchasing a harmony one and a zvox 425. i am going to be using my tv (sammy 46a650) speakers in conjunction with the zvox for a fuller sound. is there any way to set up an activity where i can control the volume with both of these? one at a time would be fine but both at the same time would be perfect even though i don't think it is possible.



also, if i switch from playing xbox 360 to watching a blu-ray or playing ps3 (or even watching tv) won't the tv turn itself off since the activity will be basically hitting the power button for the tv again. i don't like the idea of leaving all of my components on when switching between activites. especially my xbox 360, it has issues with heat and the red ring of death. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legbone* /forum/post/15068293
> 
> 
> sorry about a possible newbie question but i did a search and couldn't find this info. i am thinking of purchasing a harmony one and a zvox 425. i am going to be using my tv (sammy 46a650) speakers in conjunction with the zvox for a fuller sound. is there any way to set up an activity where i can control the volume with both of these? one at a time would be fine but both at the same time would be perfect even though i don't think it is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> also, if i switch from playing xbox 360 to watching a blu-ray or playing ps3 (or even watching tv) won't the tv turn itself off since the activity will be basically hitting the power button for the tv again. i don't like the idea of leaving all of my components on when switching between activites. especially my xbox 360, it has issues with heat and the red ring of death. thanks for the info guys.



Not sure about the first question, but for the last question: no, the harmony tracks the power state and won't send the command again. Even so, be sure to check if your device has discrete power on and off commands. Most remotes only have the power toggle command, yet many devices support on or off. So you program your devices with those on/off so if it ever gets out of sync for some reason, it would just ignore the command if it were already on, for example...


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highside* /forum/post/15067784
> 
> 
> So here's the scenario. Local C.L. ad has an H1 for sale for $175. The H1 has "never been out of the box" I email asking for the typical when, where, receipt, how long kind of questions.
> 
> 
> Took a couple of extra emails to get him to look for the receipt and he can't find it. Says again it's "never been out of the box", was purchased at CC sometime back in the spring, BUT no receipt.
> 
> 
> I backed out of the deal simple because there would be NO warranty or proof of purchase AND the receipt would already be 6-9 months old from the date of purchase. I know the Ad is legit but the person seemed a little flaky, not shady, just flaky. I told him the truth about me really wanting a warranty and unless he could come down on price, we had agreed on $165, that I wouldn't feel comfortable without a warranty.
> 
> 
> Was I right in backing out, or should I email the guy back and see if he'll sell it cheaper to me?
> 
> 
> What's everyone's opinion.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



May be a better question for Ann Landers, but since you asked for our opinions, here's mine.


Let it go. Otherwise, you come off as the flake.


And we wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## FrozenAsset

Can anyone advise whether or not this remote is slower than the original TiVo HD remote?


This review at Amazon kinda has me spooked, it'd be a deal breaker, not as much for me, but for the wife.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RAP2FSS...cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Bressler

I have a Series 3 TiVo HD and the H1 remote behaves exactly the same way as the TiVo remote that came with the Series 3, so I am not sure if that reviewer just set it up in such a way as to introduce the extra delays


----------



## FrozenAsset

Thank you! Add the Harmony One to my shopping cart.


----------



## vas377

A few days ago, one of the Harmony One techs helped me setup my remote to do a special function. I thought i might share it with the forum, in case someone else wants to do this.


In our H1, we have two activities for watching the Sammy. One is just watching the Sammy, using the internal TV speakers. The other activity is watching the Sammy and using our Stereo system speakers.


The problem with this type of setup is, that when you switch from using the TV speakers, to using the stereo speakers, both speaker systems with be on at the same time, giving you a echo type of sound.


When using the activity that uses both the Sammy and the stereo , the volume up and down of course only controls the stereo. Thus there is no way of turning the sound down on the TV.


The tech person setup a key on our H1, that when we hold it down, it will decrease the sound on the Sammy, until the sound from the TV speakers is off.


If anyone wants to know how this was done, just PM me, and i can give you the special settings for the H1.


By the way..... no one responded to my question about being able to backup our H1 settings to our own hard drive. I am sure that if enough people questioned their tech support about that feature, it might become available to us.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15087367
> 
> 
> By the way..... no one responded to my question about being able to backup our H1 settings to our own hard drive. I am sure that if enough people questioned their tech support about that feature, it might become available to us.



maybe...


but as a longtime software developer, i can see why they might not... since they are constantly upgrading the software/firmware, there's no guarantee that what you have backed up on your hard drive would be functional with whatever the current version of application software and remote firmware is... that would cause headaches of massive proportions for tech support...


i'm not saying they've thought it that far through...







but i know if i was sitting in the room while that discussion was going on i'd throw up a big red flag...


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15087403
> 
> 
> maybe...
> 
> 
> but as a longtime software developer, i can see why they might not... since they are constantly upgrading the software/firmware, there's no guarantee that what you have backed up on your hard drive would be functional with whatever the current version of application software and remote firmware is... that would cause headaches of massive proportions for tech support...
> 
> 
> i'm not saying they've thought it that far through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i know if i was sitting in the room while that discussion was going on i'd throw up a big red flag...



I can see how constant firmware updates would be a problem, but I also thought on this vein, and I concluded the solution would be to allow every Logitech Harmony account the ability to save one or more back-up configurations to the Logitech servers alongside our main config. That way, we can save our current config, then fiddle, then test out new setup. If it's broken, we have a simple backup that's readily available to reload. Also, since it would be on the Logitech servers, they could apply fixes to the backup configs just like they do for the main configs as they upgrade the firmware.


----------



## ccotenj

yea, assuming THEY have control of the backups, that's a different story...


but i think the op wanted to store it local...


----------



## Lee L

I have to say once again, I love the Harmony One. We changed receivers this weekend and even though it is the central piece of equipment and is used in every single activity, redoing the Harmony One setup was a breeze. I just told my wife what input each thing would be hooked to and by the time I was done changing the wires over, she had already reporgrammed the remote and it worked perfect the first time.


I used to love my Prontos, but a change would take 10 times longer or more with them.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15087367
> 
> 
> A few days ago, one of the Harmony One techs helped me setup my remote to do a special function. I thought i might share it with the forum, in case someone else wants to do this.
> 
> 
> In our H1, we have two activities for watching the Sammy. One is just watching the Sammy, using the internal TV speakers. The other activity is watching the Sammy and using our Stereo system speakers.
> 
> 
> The problem with this type of setup is, that when you switch from using the TV speakers, to using the stereo speakers, both speaker systems with be on at the same time, giving you a echo type of sound.
> 
> 
> When using the activity that uses both the Sammy and the stereo , the volume up and down of course only controls the stereo. Thus there is no way of turning the sound down on the TV.
> 
> 
> The tech person setup a key on our H1, that when we hold it down, it will decrease the sound on the Sammy, until the sound from the TV speakers is off.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to know how this was done, just PM me, and i can give you the special settings for the H1.
> 
> 
> By the way..... no one responded to my question about being able to backup our H1 settings to our own hard drive. I am sure that if enough people questioned their tech support about that feature, it might become available to us.



I have a similar setup that their tech support did for me on my Kuro 111FD and my VSX-01TXH receiver. They setup two activities for me; one is called *"Watch TV"* and the other is called *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"*.


When I select *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"* the VSX-01TXH receiver automatically overrides the volume on the Kuro and also turns off the TV's speakers. I have a HDMI cable running directly to the Kuro from my HD DVR and an optical audio cable for my HD DVR to my receiver and also a HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. Maybe this is happening automatically because both the TV and the receiver are Pioneer products. I also have the HDMI control center turned on in both the Kuro and the VSX-01TXH receiver. There was no need for them to program another key to control the volume on the TV. In addition, when I do turn off the receiver the volume on the TV automatically turns on again. Their tech support did add a setting to the *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"* activity where I can turn off the receiver while still leaving the TV and the cable box on.


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15087403
> 
> 
> maybe...
> 
> 
> but as a longtime software developer, i can see why they might not... since they are constantly upgrading the software/firmware, there's no guarantee that what you have backed up on your hard drive would be functional with whatever the current version of application software and remote firmware is... that would cause headaches of massive proportions for tech support...
> 
> 
> i'm not saying they've thought it that far through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i know if i was sitting in the room while that discussion was going on i'd throw up a big red flag...



I appreciate what your saying ccotenj... i really do. It just seemed to me in this day and age of backing up everything, that they would have something in place for backing up our settings. Even if it meant like having two setups, saved on THEIR hard drives. Just knowing that if i have a good set of commands on my H1, i would love to be able to back that up ( on their system? ), so that i could then know that i could be comfortable in making changes on my H1, knowing that i could always revert back to the good settings.


----------



## ccotenj

oh, i don't disagree with you in any way... i too would like to have a way to revert back to previous settings... i was just pointing out why saving it locally might cause "technical difficulties"...


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15088481
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup that their tech support did for me on my Kuro 111FD and my VSX-01TXH receiver. They setup two activities for me; one is called *"Watch TV"* and the other is called *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"*.
> 
> 
> When I select *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"* the VSX-01TXH receiver automatically overrides the volume on the Kuro and also turns off the TV's speakers. I have a HDMI cable running directly to the Kuro from my HD DVR and an optical audio cable for my HD DVR to my receiver and also a HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. Maybe this is happening automatically because both the TV and the receiver are Pioneer products. I also have the HDMI control center turned on in both the Kuro and the VSX-01TXH receiver. There was no need for them to program another key to control the volume on the TV. In addition, when I do turn off the receiver the volume on the TV automatically turns on again. Their tech support did add a setting to the *"Watch TV + AV Receiver"* activity where I can turn off the receiver while still leaving the TV and the cable box on.



That was interesting NYC Guy. My tech person could have turned the volume off on the Sammy, but it would have to be done with the MUTE button, in which case the mute icon would be on the screen. That's why they did a volume down on a special button.


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/15087470
> 
> 
> I can see how constant firmware updates would be a problem, but I also thought on this vein, and I concluded the solution would be to allow every Logitech Harmony account the ability to save one or more back-up configurations to the Logitech servers alongside our main config. That way, we can save our current config, then fiddle, then test out new setup. If it's broken, we have a simple backup that's readily available to reload. Also, since it would be on the Logitech servers, they could apply fixes to the backup configs just like they do for the main configs as they upgrade the firmware.



Rattor, that is exactly what i was thinking too. It of course would double their server space, but then we don't know how much space that is. Either way, i wonder if this is something that should be asked of their tech support?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15092962
> 
> 
> Rattor, that is exactly what i was thinking too. It of course would double their server space, but then we don't know how much space that is. Either way, i wonder if this is something that should be asked of their tech support?



I started a long thread on the Logitech web site of feature requests. Backup/restore was one of many enhancements that Logitech really needs to do. Know how many the've done in the 11 months since I posted them?


Z-E-R-O


Talk about not listening to customers.


----------



## darimont

I'm having a problem with my H1 rebooting at times with a different date and time. I did find a post here from someone who talked to tech support an they told them to remove and reinstall the battery while holding down the power button to put it in safe mode then reload the firmware. My question is how do you reload the firmware, do you just plug it back into the software and let it update or do you need to download a file from them first?


----------



## ccotenj

no need to download a file... when you hook up the remote, it will take care of it for you...


----------



## darimont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15095069
> 
> 
> no need to download a file... when you hook up the remote, it will take care of it for you...



Thanks CCONTENJ,

Hope this works for my problem.


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darimont* /forum/post/15095038
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my H1 rebooting at times with a different date and time. I did find a post here from someone who talked to tech support an they told them to remove and reinstall the battery while holding down the power button to put it in safe mode then reload the firmware. My question is how do you reload the firmware, do you just plug it back into the software and let it update or do you need to download a file from them first?



dairmont: Sounds like you may be referencing a post I made quite some time ago and I don't remember if I followed up, but here is what happened. I did what you referenced, but it did not fix my problem. Tech support thought they could fix the problem, but that it may take some time and a few phone calls. If not, they would replace it. I explained that I had a 30 day satisfaction guarantee where I bought the remote and Amazon was selling it for about $30 less. Tech support asked why I wouldn't want to save some money, so I returned the first and got one from Amazon and never had the problem again, so I have no idea for sure what the ultimimate solution is. Would be interested to know your outcome and good luck, tech support is fantastic!


----------



## ferky1

Ordered a Harmony One from Amazon 2 weeks ago for $165 via their $195 shipped, less a $30 mail in rebate, deal. I've had it set up for less than 5 days and have been able to get all my questions answered and problems resolved by simply reading this thread! This is the best universal remote I have ever had. Wanted to share a quick, nearly unbelievable story:


Last night I came home from work to find the wife curled up on the sofa watching TV. She looked up and actually said these words to me: "I love this new remote." In our 11 years together, the only time she ever expressed a positive feeling for any electronic gadget was in 2000 after I hooked up our first Tivo. Thank you Harmony!


----------



## ssabripo

sorry for asking this, but I searched this thread and couldn't find a definitive answer: can the H1 have custom graphics? If so, is there a link on how to do this?


thanks in advance...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssabripo* /forum/post/15098567
> 
> 
> sorry for asking this, but I searched this thread and couldn't find a definitive answer: can the H1 have custom graphics? If so, is there a link on how to do this?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance...



You can add icons for the favorite channels and you can customize the screen saver pictures. Other than that, only what's available in the software system. As noted in post #1 and many many times here, go to...
http://www.iconharmony.com for all your available graphics needs! Randy is a contributor and all around great guy in these forums!


----------



## ejhuzy

Guys,


I tried to search but couldn't find this. When I hit the main off button, is there a way to control the order devices are powered off?


Thanks...


----------



## ccotenj

yup...


click "settings"...

click "review the order in which devices are powered on"...


highlight the device you want to move and click the up or down arrow...


it "should" power them off in the same sequence...


i'm curious... is there a reason why?


----------



## recorder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/15087470
> 
> 
> I can see how constant firmware updates would be a problem, but I also thought on this vein, and I concluded the solution would be to allow every Logitech Harmony account the ability to save one or more back-up configurations to the Logitech servers alongside our main config. That way, we can save our current config, then fiddle, then test out new setup. If it's broken, we have a simple backup that's readily available to reload. Also, since it would be on the Logitech servers, they could apply fixes to the backup configs just like they do for the main configs as they upgrade the firmware.



Call Harmony and tell them to set up a "Clone" account for you.


----------



## NYC Guy

With the huge number of movie & sports channels available on cable these days, having 24 favorites with their icons uploaded on the ONE doesn't really satisfy my needs.


Does anyone know if Logitech is capable of doing a firmware/software upgrade to the ONE that will allow us to have more than 24 favorites with their icons stored on it. Is it a memory issue for the remote itself or just a matter of programming on their end?


----------



## ferky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyc guy* /forum/post/15103424
> 
> 
> with the huge number of movie & sports channels available on cable these days, having 24 favorites with their icons uploaded on the one doesn't really satisfy my needs.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if logitech is capable of doing a firmware/software upgrade to the one that will allow us to have more than 24 favorites with their icons stored on it. Is it a memory issue for the remote itself or just a matter of programming on their end?



seconded


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15103424
> 
> 
> With the huge number of movie & sports channels available on cable these days, having 24 favorites with their icons uploaded on the ONE doesn't really satisfy my needs.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Logitech is capable of doing a firmware/software upgrade to the ONE that will allow us to have more than 24 favorites with their icons stored on it. Is it a memory issue for the remote itself or just a matter of programming on their end?



I believe that they could up it from 24 as the memory seems to be there. Why they limited it, I don't know. I think I remember one person in the early part of this thread that hit the limit, but he had many activities using 24 per activity.


So far, the only way around this that I know of is to get inventive with what it will do. Create many duplicate activities of the one you want more favorites for and break them up by type; watch sports, watch movies, etc. Then you can have 24 for each of these.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15103424
> 
> 
> With the huge number of movie & sports channels available on cable these days, having 24 favorites with their icons uploaded on the ONE doesn't really satisfy my needs.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Logitech is capable of doing a firmware/software upgrade to the ONE that will allow us to have more than 24 favorites with their icons stored on it. Is it a memory issue for the remote itself or just a matter of programming on their end?



Just do multiple activites, ie: "Watch Sports" "Watch News" "Watch Movies" etc. Each activity can have 24 favorites.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15101670
> 
> 
> yup...
> 
> 
> click "settings"...
> 
> click "review the order in which devices are powered on"...
> 
> 
> highlight the device you want to move and click the up or down arrow...
> 
> 
> it "should" power them off in the same sequence...
> 
> 
> i'm curious... is there a reason why?



Thanks ccotenj, I'll give that a try. I saw that option, but nowhere does it say that they'll power off in the same order.


The reason is this. My equipment is in another room all controlled via a IR repeater system. I have a Pio AVR and Pio BD player. The BD player does not have a IR blaster in front of it. It's connected to the AVR and the AVR receives IR and repeats it to the BD player. However, it seems that if the AVR is off, the IR isn't repeated (makes sense I guess). I'll just make sure to power on/off the BD player before the AVR.


BTW - it's a long story why the BD player doesn't have it's own IR blaster.


----------



## ccotenj

yea, it doesn't say it... ime, it does, but that's not a guarantee...










oh, ok, that's good to know...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15104165
> 
> 
> Just do multiple activites, ie: "Watch Sports" "Watch News" "Watch Movies" etc. Each activity can have 24 favorites.



That's what I do. When I first did this I hit the One's "wall". I forgot what it was though.


----------



## darimont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darimont* /forum/post/15095038
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my H1 rebooting at times with a different date and time. I did find a post here from someone who talked to tech support an they told them to remove and reinstall the battery while holding down the power button to put it in safe mode then reload the firmware. My question is how do you reload the firmware, do you just plug it back into the software and let it update or do you need to download a file from them first?



Well I did a reboot to safe mode, then shot the firmware to it and put the battery back in and updated it. It has been two nights now and not a single reboot, hope it stays this way. It may have been that the battery just wasn't seated right, i don't know. It rebooted its self 3 time the first night I had it, so I think I'm good, time will tell.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15104165
> 
> 
> Just do multiple activites, ie: "Watch Sports" "Watch News" "Watch Movies" etc. Each activity can have 24 favorites.



That is an interesting approach and one way to pursue the issue. How many different activities do you have setup this way with 24 favorites in each?


Also as I now have two activities called "Watch TV" and also "Watch TV with AV Receiver" each containing 24 favorites programmed in my ONE and you have listed three different activities, you would think it would be a slam dunk for Logitech to have at the very least 48 favorites available for us in the primary "Watch TV" activity if they were to update their software and not force us to improvise in the manner we have.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15113613
> 
> 
> That is an interesting approach and one way to pursue the issue. How many different activities do you have setup this way with 24 favorites in each?
> 
> 
> Also as I now have two activities called "Watch TV" and also "Watch TV with AV Receiver" each containing 24 favorites programmed in my ONE and you have listed three different activities, you would think it would be a slam dunk for Logitech to have at the very least 48 favorites available for us in the primary "Watch TV" activity if they were to update their software and not force us to improvise in the manner we have.



So with 48 favorites you would have 8 pages of icons requiring up to four presses to get to the right page. With 3 types of favorites, each with 24 icons, you have access to 72 favorites with no more than 4 presses to get to the right page. No sure what the benefit would be in having so many favorites on a single selection. And with the better organization offered in the second method you are more likely to get to your channel quicker.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim S* /forum/post/15114203
> 
> 
> So with 48 favorites you would have 8 pages of icons requiring up to four presses to get to the right page. With 3 types of favorites, each with 24 icons, you have access to 72 favorites with no more than 4 presses to get to the right page. No sure what the benefit would be in having so many favorites on a single selection. And with the better organization offered in the second method you are more likely to get to your channel quicker.



I guess it is a matter of different strokes for different folks. I prefer being able to jump back & forth between various types of channels under the umbrella of one activity.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15115059
> 
> 
> I guess it is a matter of different strokes for different folks. I prefer being able to jump back & forth between various types of channels under the umbrella of one activity.



I agree that it's just cleaner to have all the favorites in one place. I have to admit, though, there's a certain humor in that 24 favorites just isn't enough, since I remember a time when there was barely 13 channels of crap to choose from. (Pink Floyd reference.)


I'm not sure of the hardware limitations at play here, but, since everything is DVR'd or I need to go through the guide anyway to see what's on, I find that I personally never really use favorites.


----------



## Brandito

favorites seems most useful for visitors who might not know what channels everything is on. i personally never use mine even though i set them up and even got all the pretty icons. it's just faster to key in the 3 digit number than looking down and scrolling through pages on the remote.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15116251
> 
> 
> favorites seems most useful for visitors who might not know what channels everything is on. i personally never use mine even though i set them up and even got all the pretty icons. it's just faster to key in the 3 digit number than looking down and scrolling through pages on the remote.



With all of the various movie channels available today I cannot remember more than a few of the majors. I guess that your memory is better than mine.


----------



## srsly

just picked up my One last night; i upgraded from a 659. to keep with the current conversation, i was pretty excited about the ability to have icons for your favorite channels. i do have a set of 5 or so channels that i watch things on regularly as well as never knowing what the HD movie channels are. it's not so much a must-have feature as a very-nice-to-have. i'm also much more pleased with the ergonomics of the One over the 659. it's just nicer to hold and everything is in the right place. i'm also hoping the help feature is a bit more helpful with the bigger screen so the lady can troubleshoot. i'm also hoping that the remote will have to use help less often. it seemed like with the 659 that i was using the help function every day when it wouldn't turn on a component or it was on the wrong input or something.


i have a heck of a lot of work to do with tweaking this thing. the 659 was terrible at sending device and inter-key commands quickly and my main reason for upgrading was a hope that the One was better at it. it shouldn't be much of an issue now since i got a new receiver and everything is hooked up to the tv with a single hdmi cable. when i get everything set up i'll post my setup and delays here and in the sticky.


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15116251
> 
> 
> favorites seems most useful for visitors who might not know what channels everything is on. i personally never use mine even though i set them up and even got all the pretty icons. it's just faster to key in the 3 digit number than looking down and scrolling through pages on the remote.



I uploaded the icons, too. It's pretty cool.


However, I almost never use them. I always go to the "Guide" and see what's on, before changing channels. Unless, it's 11PM, for example & I want to watch the news - then I just direct tune to the channel.


Channel surfing is old school.... it's been replaced with Guide Surfing


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/15120077
> 
> 
> However, I almost never use them. I always go to the "Guide" and see what's on, before changing channels. Unless, it's 11PM, for example & I want to watch the news - then I just direct tune to the channel.



I agree, I tend to go into the guide all the time. However, someone here had a good idea about the favorites. I use my favorites now for navigating quickly in the guide. The directv guide allows for entering a channel number and jumping to that section of the guide. Pretty cool.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/15120231
> 
> 
> I agree, I tend to go into the guide all the time. However, someone here had a good idea about the favorites. I use my favorites now for navigating quickly in the guide. The directv guide allows for entering a channel number and jumping to that section of the guide. Pretty cool.



love the directv guide these days, especially the little quick popup guide you get with the blue button, let's me see what else is on while still watching what is on right now.


now if only logitech releases a harmony one style remote with colored buttons!


btw, does anyone know if it's possible to get the colored button icons for other activities besides watching tv with a dtv receiver? in watch tv you just type the color and they appear magically, but my panasonic bd35 blu-ray player has these same buttons on the remote and they just won't show up with the nice colored icons for the watch a movie activity.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15120328
> 
> 
> love the directv guide these days, especially the little quick popup guide you get with the blue button, let's me see what else is on while still watching what is on right now.
> 
> 
> now if only logitech releases a harmony one style remote with colored buttons!
> 
> 
> btw, does anyone know if it's possible to get the colored button icons for other activities besides watching tv with a dtv receiver? in watch tv you just type the color and they appear magically, but my panasonic bd35 blu-ray player has these same buttons on the remote and they just won't show up with the nice colored icons for the watch a movie activity.



I was just in touch with Harmony support about the Blu-ray colored button issue yesterday. They do not currently support the colored button icons in the watch dvd activities and they could not tell me when that feature would be supported.

I'd recommend contacting them about it so they know that it's a feature many would like added.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15121024
> 
> 
> I was just in touch with Harmony support about the Blu-ray colored button issue yesterday. They do not currently support the colored button icons in the watch dvd activities and they could not tell me when that feature would be supported.
> 
> I'd recommend contacting them about it so they know that it's a feature many would like added.



request sent to support.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15113613
> 
> 
> That is an interesting approach and one way to pursue the issue. How many different activities do you have setup this way with 24 favorites in each?
> 
> 
> Also as I now have two activities called "Watch TV" and also "Watch TV with AV Receiver" each containing 24 favorites programmed in my ONE and you have listed three different activities, you would think it would be a slam dunk for Logitech to have at the very least 48 favorites available for us in the primary "Watch TV" activity if they were to update their software and not force us to improvise in the manner we have.



3 for TV watching (Watch TV, Movies and Sports). I also have activities for the music channels on Dish. These activities don't require the TV to be on since I can see the channels on the One. I use those favorites more since I use the guide usually when watching TV and channel surfing.


----------



## SHAWNLX86

Sorry if this has already been discussed, I havent had time to read through everything. ive had my one for about 9months. after about 5 months i had issues with the screen not sutting off on its own and as of recent it reboots numerous times a day.


has anyone else experienced this?


i was gonna call them to see if i can send it in to get it fixed but not looking forward to going back to 8 different remotes!!!


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHAWNLX86* /forum/post/15128342
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed, I havent had time to read through everything. ive had my one for about 9months. after about 5 months i had issues with the screen not sutting off on its own and as of recent it reboots numerous times a day.
> 
> 
> has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> 
> i was gonna call them to see if i can send it in to get it fixed but not looking forward to going back to 8 different remotes!!!



Aren't you still under warranty? Tell them to send you a replacement ONE if your remote is constantly doing this.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHAWNLX86* /forum/post/15128342
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed, I havent had time to read through everything. ive had my one for about 9months. after about 5 months i had issues with the screen not sutting off on its own and as of recent it reboots numerous times a day.
> 
> 
> has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> 
> i was gonna call them to see if i can send it in to get it fixed but not looking forward to going back to 8 different remotes!!!



Pull the battery. Wait about 10 seconds,reinsert battery and let the remote reboot. That should do it.


----------



## garrettmoore

Does anyone have this working with a USB_UIRT or similar HTPC controller? I tried adding USB_UIRT and was surprised to see it's in the Logitech database, but there isn't a single command defined for it, so it's there just for the sake of being there - it isn't usable.


If UIRT is out, is there another good IR receiver I can get? I'd like to be able to power up / power down the HTPC from it and everything.


----------



## lstepnio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrettmoore* /forum/post/15134905
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this working with a USB_UIRT or similar HTPC controller? I tried adding USB_UIRT and was surprised to see it's in the Logitech database, but there isn't a single command defined for it, so it's there just for the sake of being there - it isn't usable.
> 
> 
> If UIRT is out, is there another good IR receiver I can get? I'd like to be able to power up / power down the HTPC from it and everything.



I just setup my HTPC using an USB-UIRT/Girder. You do NOT want to use the USB-UIRT device in the Harmony database. I configured my Harmony One using one of the "Media Center" devices in the database. The majority of the devices in this category in the Harmony data are Microsoft Media Center based codes so just simply identify a device in the database which has a large number of buttons.


Next, you'll need to install the USB-UIRT drivers. Once that's done there is a helper application bundled with the drivers which when you run allows you to associate an IR command with an S3 Resume Event to wake the PC. The placing the PC into standby is handled by an application like MCE, Girder, EventGhost, HIP.


If you're solely using MCE on your HTPC any inexpensive MCE compatible remote/receiver is going to be any easier solution to get working as I don't think the USB-UIRT has native support for MCE. If you expect to use the remote in other application (possibly along with MCE) and want total control and have the patience to set things you need something like Girder, EventGhost or HIP.


I'm using Girder which isn't free but if I had to do thing again it looks like EventGhost has matured quite a bit and on paper has the same features I'm using in Girder and is free.


The concept in Girder is you take the remote and go through each button and map out an event in Girder for each IR command. From there you can pretty much control any application with these events. It's very powerful but it can be seem overwhelming at first to setup.


I'm using my Harmony One -> USB-UIRT - > Girder which I setup to easily navigate my windows start menu, MediaPortal, Zoomplayer, ffdshow, X10 lighting control, standby/sleep. I'm even able to control other IR devices based on events in Girder. It's pretty nice.


----------



## Tarxan

Ooops! I'm new and it looks like I posted this question in the wrong place. I'll try here.


Hi all

I'm thinking of buying a Harmony One and I'd like to know if it would be possible to run two systems with it (not necessarily) at the same time?


I have a system at my home and another quite different system at our holiday home.


I know I could buy two but they're reasonably expensive and I thought I could just take it between systems when I go.


Is it possible to do this?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarxan* /forum/post/15151642
> 
> 
> ...would be possible to run two systems with it (not necessarily) at the same time?...I have a system at my home and another quite different system at our holiday home...Is it possible to do this?



I don't see why not. You'd have one activity that you could call "Watch Home TV" and one called "Watch Holiday TV" (or something more creative than that. To keep everything in sync, you'd want to make sure you turned off everything via the H1 at one home before using it at the other home. (I would imagine you'd do that anyway.) As far as the H1 is concerned, it would just think you have 2 TV's, 2 DVD players, etc. I doesn't need to know they're in 2 different locations.


By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/15153414
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. You'd have one activity that you could call "Watch Home TV" and one called "Watch Holiday TV" (or something more creative than that. To keep everything in sync, you'd want to make sure you turned off everything via the H1 at one home before using it at the other home. (I would imagine you'd do that anyway.) As far as the H1 is concerned, it would just think you have 2 TV's, 2 DVD players, etc. I doesn't need to know they're in 2 different locations.
> 
> 
> By the way, welcome to the forum!



Makes sense to me. It would probably be a little more cumbersome to set up (twice as much stuff), but it should work.


I'd just get 2







$200 is pretty cheap once you realize you left your remote at the vacation house! It's tough going back to all those other remotes.


----------



## legbone

can you rearrange the order in which components power on. i found in this thread where you can rearrange the shut off order but it did not mention power on order. i assume this is possible but am i right? thing is, for some reason my samsung ln46a650 does not recognize the hdmi 2 input when my playstation 3 is in standby mode. every other input (component, hdmi 1, and hdmi 3) shows up active even though the items are in standby or off (in the case of the xbox 360). so in order for the input to work i have to power on my ps3 before i switch inputs otherwise it skips over it. will this work with a harmony one? thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legbone* /forum/post/15157406
> 
> 
> can you rearrange the order in which components power on. i found in this thread where you can rearrange the shut off order but it did not mention power on order. i assume this is possible but am i right? thing is, for some reason my samsung ln46a650 does not recognize the hdmi 2 input when my playstation 3 is in standby mode. every other input (component, hdmi 1, and hdmi 3) shows up active even though the items are in standby or off (in the case of the xbox 360). so in order for the input to work i have to power on my ps3 before i switch inputs otherwise it skips over it. will this work with a harmony one? thanks.



Yes you can change the order items are powered on, It should be one of the selections in the options for that activity. It's the order in which they are powered off that you can't control as far as I know.


----------



## Tarxan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/15153463
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me. It would probably be a little more cumbersome to set up (twice as much stuff), but it should work.
> 
> 
> I'd just get 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 is pretty cheap once you realize you left your remote at the vacation house! It's tough going back to all those other remotes.




Thanks everyone for your help. It's a great forum.


----------



## jacwood

Ok quick question just ordered(bid win) harmony one

going to be using it for my new pioneer 1018 ,Time warner 8300hd DVR, epson 1080ub and a PS3 ah yes the question -- Can I use any Ir to usb for the PS3 and program the harmony for the Nyko yes no maybe?


thanks for any help

I had to get this cause my wife looked at the remotefor the Pioneer and said no way find something NOW!!!!


----------



## Tarxan

Hi all

I excitedly rushed home today with my new H1 to set it up, so I read the Quick Start guide and put the battery in and put it on charge. Well, frustratingly, 6.5 hours have gone by now and it's still not charged?????


The guide says the light will turn green when it's fully charged and mines still pure white. Agggrrrrr!


What are your experiences with the time taken for the initial charge? I'm concerned mine might be faulty.


Cheers

Tarxan


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarxan* /forum/post/15162121
> 
> 
> ...The guide says the light will turn green when it's fully charged and mines still pure white...



If the light to which you're referring is the white light on the dock itself, it is supposed to be white and does not change colors.


The tiny battery icon located at the top right-hand corner of the remote's touchscreen is supposed to eventually become solid green when it's fully charged.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacwood* /forum/post/15161366
> 
> 
> ...Can I use any Ir to usb for the PS3 and program the harmony for the Nyko...



I apologize if I've misunderstood your question...


I don't think it would work if you use a Harmony database profile different from the actual IR to bluetooth device you have installed. For instance if you go the Nyko Blu-Wave route, you should use the Nyko codes in the Harmony database (which I think is just PS2). If you, for example, install the Nyko Blu-Wave dongle and then try to use that database for the IR2BT, I don't think it'll work.


I know you didn't ask for a recommendation, but I've used both the Nyko and finally the IR2BT . The IR2BT wins, hands down. It performs flawlessly, and I have it set up so that I have the PS3's Triangle, Circle, Square, and X icons on the touchscreen. My Harmony One now turns on and off my PS3 and completely controls it. There are others that like other product for this purpose, but I can't speak for them as I've only had experience with the IR2BT and the Nyko. However, I can't see how any product could perform better than the IR2BT since it does exactly what it's suppose to do.


As I write this, I've noticed that the IR2BT manufacturer has changed his product to an IR2BTci that is apparently firmware upgradable. Perhaps that move was a result of a debacle that occurred when Sony released a software upgrade to the PS3 that disabled the IR2BT (presumably inadvertantly). When that happened (several PS3 software versions back), the IR2BT manufacturer made it right by taking back the early versions of the IR2BT and upgraded them to work with the new software. Apparently this new IR2BTci is user firmware upgradable to avoid future glitches.


----------



## jacwood

120,

you nailed it

thats the answer I was looking for

thanks


----------



## rsay777

I like the question that popped up some time ago about the "off" button on the remote. It went something like this " i can't seem to turn off my remote" I press the "off" button but nothing happens. We humans are a funny lot sometimes. Myself included. Bob L.


----------



## Mikeb33

I have 3 activities on my One: "Watch Tivo", "Watch Tivo using receiver for sound" and "Watch DVD". In my house I have security cameras connected to a modulator that broadcasts on a catv channel. Ch69: front door, ch71: back door, etc. So when I am watching tv through the tivo, I can hit PIP on my tv remote and the camera image comes up in the window(great when waiting for guests or the pizza guy). When I hit channel up or down on the tv remote, I can scroll through the cameras.

I'd like to setup a quick button that does this on my remote. I am not sure if I should call it a new activity or what? Anybody have some help please?


Mike


----------



## hd54321

How quick does the remote send out multiple commands? If I'm sending out a command to turn on my TV, DVR, and Receiver - do I have to hold the remote in position after hitting the pre-programmed activity key or does it burst all the codes out at once? We have an issue now with our DVR remote that is programmed to turn on the TV and DVR when pressing the power key, but the commands are sent out separately with a 1 second delay between them. Thanks..


----------



## rawl316

I just got a HTIB. I am looking into getting an optical switch, so that I can have more than one component hooked up. Will the harmony one remote work for this?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/15176165
> 
> 
> How quick does the remote send out multiple commands? If I'm sending out a command to turn on my TV, DVR, and Receiver - do I have to hold the remote in position after hitting the pre-programmed activity key or does it burst all the codes out at once? We have an issue now with our DVR remote that is programmed to turn on the TV and DVR when pressing the power key, but the commands are sent out separately with a 1 second delay between them. Thanks..



you can change the delay time, if that's the question you are asking...


everything will be sequential though... "all at once" isn't really possible, i.e. every command issued to every device concurrently...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15177406
> 
> 
> I just got a HTIB. I am looking into getting an optical switch, so that I can have more than one component hooked up. Will the harmony one remote work for this?



as long as the optical switch can be controlled by ir, yes...


if the optical switch automatically switches (and you don't have more than one always-on device), then you wouldn't need to manually switch it...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/15173660
> 
> 
> I have 3 activities on my One: "Watch Tivo", "Watch Tivo using receiver for sound" and "Watch DVD". In my house I have security cameras connected to a modulator that broadcasts on a catv channel. Ch69: front door, ch71: back door, etc. So when I am watching tv through the tivo, I can hit PIP on my tv remote and the camera image comes up in the window(great when waiting for guests or the pizza guy). When I hit channel up or down on the tv remote, I can scroll through the cameras.
> 
> I'd like to setup a quick button that does this on my remote. I am not sure if I should call it a new activity or what? Anybody have some help please?
> 
> 
> Mike



i'd create soft buttons for the pip and camera scroll and put them in all the different activities...


or assign a hard button on the remote to pip... that might be a bit more confusing if you have it in multiple activities, unless you kept that button assignment consistent...


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15177406
> 
> 
> I just got a HTIB. I am looking into getting an optical switch, so that I can have more than one component hooked up. Will the harmony one remote work for this?



I know your question has already been answered, but in case you're looking for a splitter/coupler, this cheap little beauty works flawlessly: http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-OPTICAL-...2%7C240%3A1318 


They're passive, so there's no switching required. It works as long as you're not trying to listen to both components at the same time. I have my PS3 & Xbox 360 going to the same input on my AV receiver and have had nary a hiccup. Since they were so cheap, I bought several of them a few years back.


----------



## rawl316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/15180176
> 
> 
> I know your question has already been answered, but in case you're looking for a splitter/coupler, this cheap little beauty works flawlessly: http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-OPTICAL-...2%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> They're passive, so there's no switching required. It works as long as you're not trying to listen to both components at the same time. I have my PS3 & Xbox 360 going to the same input on my AV receiver and have had nary a hiccup. Since they were so cheap, I bought several of them a few years back.



thanks for the link! I'm going to see if I can find one with 3, as I have my cable box, PS3, and TV. I'm learning about this stuff as I go.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/15176165
> 
> 
> How quick does the remote send out multiple commands? If I'm sending out a command to turn on my TV, DVR, and Receiver - do I have to hold the remote in position after hitting the pre-programmed activity key or does it burst all the codes out at once? We have an issue now with our DVR remote that is programmed to turn on the TV and DVR when pressing the power key, but the commands are sent out separately with a 1 second delay between them. Thanks..



Not only is it not possible to send out all the commands at once, but every component is receiving each command sent. To further complicate this issue, each component is idiosyncratic with how much of a delay it needs between commands received, hence the option to change delay time between commands sent.

What I assume you are seeking (a remote which you can put down immediately after pressing the command button?), is probably not possible. However a 1 sec delay between commands seems long. The adjustments available to alter delay between commands are in miiliseconds.

The Harmony One manual advises you to keep pointing the remote at the components for a short time after pressing command buttons.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15180629
> 
> 
> thanks for the link! I'm going to see if I can find one with 3, as I have my cable box, PS3, and TV. I'm learning about this stuff as I go.



I've never seen a passive 3-way.


----------



## rawl316

that probably explains why I couldn't find one on monoprice


----------



## owtuv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarjim721* /forum/post/15058850
> 
> 
> ... then downloaded discrete codes from Pioneer ...



Jim,


Do you have the link to where one can download discrete codes from Pioneer ?


TIA,

Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## comptr

well I just bought harmony one for $199.00 plus a $30.00 rebate on newegg. I hope I got a good deal. So I have already have a 880 can I transfer what programing I did for the 880 to the one or do I have to start from scratch ? thanks


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15183255
> 
> 
> that probably explains why I couldn't find one on monoprice



You might try 2 two-ways and plug one into the other--awkward and may not work, but it will leave you with three oopen inputs.


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comptr* /forum/post/15188461
> 
> 
> well I just bought harmony one for $199.00 plus a $30.00 rebate on newegg. I hope I got a good deal. So I have already have a 880 can I transfer what programing I did for the 880 to the one or do I have to start from scratch ? thanks



I ordered it from Newegg yesterday and the price was $169.99, $139.99 after $30 rebate. I decided to order it yesterday because on Saturday Amazon had the same price, yesterday Amazon's price before rebate jumped to $219.99, so I thought I better get it while the getting was good.


----------



## comptr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhaider* /forum/post/15189371
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Newegg yesterday and the price was $169.99, $139.99 after $30 rebate. I decided to order it yesterday because on Saturday Amazon had the same price, yesterday Amazon's price before rebate jumped to $219.99, so I thought I better get it while the getting was good.



Ya I saw that price but I waited till cyber monday to see if would be cheaper it didn't and I did not want to loose that price so I ordered it.


----------



## StevenC56

How much better is the "One" over the "880"? The 880 is only $79.99 on Amazon today.


----------



## Beaker1024

Anyone know if you can set what the hard button commands are if the remote is at the "Select activity" screen? (Say no activity selected yet)


I've picked up the remote in this state before thinking it's in my Watch DVR mode and strangely the FFwd and Rwnd buttons work but the Play isn't mapped to be play (seems to be nothing). This leads to having the program zipping forward/backwards without any way of readily getting it back to play (takes a moment to realize I need to hit the activity and wait and then use play).


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15189959
> 
> 
> How much better is the "One" over the "880"? The 880 is only $79.99 on Amazon today.



I went from an 880 to a "One" - some of the buttons on my 880 were only working intermittently (volume for example) so I needed to replace it. At the time, I could have gotten a new 880 for ~$100 (maybe $80, I can't remember), or the One for ~$150 from Dell.


I much prefer the feel and button layout of the One - particularly the volume buttons and the layout of the play, FF, Rewind, Next, Previous buttons.


I feel the premium I paid for the One over the 880 was money well spent.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comptr* /forum/post/15188461
> 
> 
> ...So I have already have a 880 can I transfer what programing I did for the 880 to the one or do I have to start from scratch ? thanks



If I recall correctly, when I transferred from the 880 to the One, some but not all transferred over. I don't remember exactly since it was a couple of months ago now ... but I know the devices made it over just fine. I think the activities themselves came over too. I know I needed to reprogram the custom button mappings.


I also used it as an opportunity to tweak a bunch of things - such as shifting from my "learned from the Nyko remote" PS3 device to a "fetched from the Harmony database" one - but it certainly was not a "start from scratch" upgrade.


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/15190810
> 
> 
> I went from an 880 to a "One" - some of the buttons on my 880 were only working intermittently (volume for example) so I needed to replace it. At the time, I could have gotten a new 880 for ~$100 (maybe $80, I can't remember), or the One for ~$150 from Dell.
> 
> 
> I much prefer the feel and button layout of the One - particularly the volume buttons and the layout of the play, FF, Rewind, Next, Previous buttons.
> 
> 
> I feel the premium I paid for the One over the 880 was money well spent.



How did you get that price on the "One" from Dell? I have some Dell gift cards, however their price is way more than $150 everytime I check.


----------



## owtuv

Randy,


I've sent you a PM and a couple of e-mails.

Since I'm uncertain whether you've received my mail or not, could you please give me a note here.


Best regards,

Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owtuv* /forum/post/15194647
> 
> 
> Randy,
> 
> 
> I've sent you a PM and a couple of e-mails.
> 
> Since I'm uncertain whether you've received my mail or not, could you please give me a note here.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ole Willy Tuv



Ole,

Sorry for the delay. I've had family coming and going for our Thanksgiving holiday. I'll create your other icon this week and will email you directly when it's ready to download.

,R


----------



## owtuv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15194900
> 
> 
> Ole,
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I've had family coming and going for our Thanksgiving holiday. I'll create your other icon this week and will email you directly when it's ready to download.
> 
> ,R



Thanks Randy!

No problem, I just wanted to make sure that you did get my e-mails.










All the best,

Ole


----------



## PsycloneTW

I have a configuration question. Is there a way to configure the One to not queue up the button presses and stop processing as soon as you lift your finger from the button? I'm a FIOS subscriber and one thing that I find mildly annoying is when I'm quickly scrolling through the channel guide that I will overshoot the channel I was going for because I pressed the navigation button too many times. With the original remote for the Motorola DVR, it would just stop processing button clicks when I stopped clicking, with the One, it seems adamant to process it as many times as you clicked it. This happens with DVR skip, volume and other buttons. Is there a delay that I can set that would remedy this?


My current delay settings are:


Power On Delay: 2000


Inter-key Delay: 0


Inter-Device Delay: 100


----------



## jjhedden

Programming my One currently had to teach it the Menu code for my BH-100 taught and in the database now...the only problem I am having is that it now does not come up in the list of commands to assign when I go into assigning the hard keys for the remote.


any input?


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15190951
> 
> 
> How did you get that price on the "One" from Dell? I have some Dell gift cards, however their price is way more than $150 everytime I check.



Someone in this thread earlier alerted me to the fact that Dell was running a "$100 instant savings" on the One - I think they do this intermittently. I had ordered it on Oct 21st and it shipped out the next day.


I just dug into my email to check, it was $149.99+tax (free shipping) when they ran this promo at Dell Home, no mail-in-rebate hassles. So if you want to get it from Dell, just keep checking back and maybe they'll run the promo again. Hope that helps...


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PsycloneTW* /forum/post/15198525
> 
> 
> I have a configuration question. Is there a way to configure the One to not queue up the button presses and stop processing as soon as you lift your finger from the button? I'm a FIOS subscriber and one thing that I find mildly annoying is when I'm quickly scrolling through the channel guide that I will overshoot the channel I was going for because I pressed the navigation button too many times. With the original remote for the Motorola DVR, it would just stop processing button clicks when I stopped clicking, with the One, it seems adamant to process it as many times as you clicked it. This happens with DVR skip, volume and other buttons. Is there a delay that I can set that would remedy this?
> 
> 
> My current delay settings are:
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 2000
> 
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0
> 
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 100



Try reducing the Inter-Device Delay to 0 also.


However I think the main problem is the repeats. It's a little harder to get to and isn't labeled like it should be.


It's something like trouble shooting - the device responds to many times or not enough - click on that. It will bring up a screen with radio boxes for 0 thru 5. Lower this until the device stops responding and then go back up one.


IMO this is your best shot. I reduced the repeats on my Dish DVR to 0 and it made the remote much more responsive. I still overshoot in the menu, but now it's usually only by 1 and when I'm in a real hurry pushing buttons like crazy.


----------



## Beaker1024

Any ideas how to setup what the hardbuttons are for when an activity is _not_ selected. Or is it simply left at the last activities layout? (although my experience seems to not be this case) See previous post that I made for more details.


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/15198995
> 
> 
> Someone in this thread earlier alerted me to the fact that Dell was running a "$100 instant savings" on the One - I think they do this intermittently. I had ordered it on Oct 21st and it shipped out the next day.
> 
> 
> I just dug into my email to check, it was $149.99+tax (free shipping) when they ran this promo at Dell Home, no mail-in-rebate hassles. So if you want to get it from Dell, just keep checking back and maybe they'll run the promo again. Hope that helps...



Thanks. I'll keep checking until they run that special again and then jump on it. I have $150 in gift cards so I would only have to pay sales tax. That would be sweet!


----------



## Dobby

Hopefully somebody can help me here. I am trying to set up a new activity for listening to SACD/DVD audio discs. My reciever is a Panasonic XR-55 and it requires that you hold the DVD input down for 3 seconds to enter analog multichannel mode. I can't find any way to program this into the H1.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/15210146
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody can help me here. I am trying to set up a new activity for listening to SACD/DVD audio discs. My reciever is a Panasonic XR-55 and it requires that you hold the DVD input down for 3 seconds to enter analog multichannel mode. I can't find any way to program this into the H1.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



You will have to call Harmony Support. They have a way to set up a button press with a duration setting that you can then adjust, but there is no way to get the duration setting yourself.


----------



## byeloe

Hi


I just received the H1 as gift. I tried setting it up but it does not switch the inputs on my tv properly. If I use the help button eventually the proper input is selected


Any suggestions from other A3000 owners using the h1


thanks


----------



## Sgooter

Anyone know whether discrete on/off (versus toggle on/off) codes exist for the Panasonic DMP-BD35?


----------



## CHP_VR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owtuv* /forum/post/15183272
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Do you have the link to where one can download discrete codes from Pioneer ?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Ole Willy Tuv



You should be able to find the IR and Hex Codes here , owtuv


----------



## CHP_VR

Great forums! Thanks for sharing, great information, and tips.

Just received my Harmony one two days ago and really enjoying it.

Gonna make myself a pest here with questions, once I know what all I want it to do (and finish reading this thread)!

Just wanted to thank everyone for making this forum such a great resource.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byeloe* /forum/post/15211370
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I just received the H1 as gift. I tried setting it up but it does not switch the inputs on my tv properly. If I use the help button eventually the proper input is selected
> 
> 
> Any suggestions from other A3000 owners using the h1
> 
> 
> thanks



I have the 55A3000 and the H1. No problems with it switching between the HDMI inputs (that's all I need). You might want to run the config again.


Frank


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/15205613
> 
> 
> Try reducing the Inter-Device Delay to 0 also.
> 
> 
> However I think the main problem is the repeats. It's a little harder to get to and isn't labeled like it should be.
> 
> 
> It's something like trouble shooting - the device responds to many times or not enough - click on that. It will bring up a screen with radio boxes for 0 thru 5. Lower this until the device stops responding and then go back up one.
> 
> 
> IMO this is your best shot. I reduced the repeats on my Dish DVR to 0 and it made the remote much more responsive. I still overshoot in the menu, but now it's usually only by 1 and when I'm in a real hurry pushing buttons like crazy.



good info with the repeats, had no idea that was there, actually sped up my directv receiver as well as my avr and bluray player. directv receiver was already set to one, which i think logitech did for me, but i put it to 0 and it's much closer to the speed of the actual remote now, still a tad laggy, but i'mpleased. the blu ray and avr were at 3, avr seems to handle 2 at the lowest, most features work lower but the menu is busted below 2. the bluray seems to function fine at 0 as well.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15217101
> 
> 
> good info with the repeats, had no idea that was there, actually sped up my directv receiver as well as my avr and bluray player. directv receiver was already set to one, which i think logitech did for me, but i put it to 0 and it's much closer to the speed of the actual remote now, still a tad laggy, but i'mpleased. the blu ray and avr were at 3, avr seems to handle 2 at the lowest, most features work lower but the menu is busted below 2. the bluray seems to function fine at 0 as well.



Glad to help. I think it should be right there with the repeats and renamed remote settings or something.


As you found out, you just gotta play with them. My TV worked at a lower setting and was fast, until I discovered it wouldn't power on. Had to raise it back up by one and live with a little sluggishness.


Even tho the H1 is not as fast as some original remotes (it is better than some), it's still faster than digging thru 5 or 6 remotes.


----------



## ctevans1

Can custom icons only be added for favorite channels? I was hoping to add a Tivo icon for the button that takes you to the Tivo menu. Can this not be done?


I've had my H1 only for a couple days but so far I am really liking it!


----------



## aseer

Does anyone know of a way to load an entire Home Media Gallery configuration for the SC-05 to my Harmony One (or any Pioneer Elite receiver that supports it I guess)? The Harmony software does not let me load the SC-05 as a digital music server (which it is when it is in HMG mode) so I end up loading some other Activity and then mapping over the HMG buttons (there are >30 of them and I run 3 zones so it is cumbersome).


I heard that Logitech had some HMG implementation mechanism but I am still waiting to hear from them so I thought I would check here.


----------



## cos54

No More Beep


I have had my One for about eight months now and have recently lost the feedback "beep". Even when I place it in the charging cradle it is silent. Anyone experience this before?


----------



## Beaker1024

The software has an option for turning the Beep off. I turned mine off right away. Make sure it just hasn't been toggled to off on you.


----------



## cos54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beaker1024* /forum/post/15222803
> 
> 
> The software has an option for turning the Beep off. I turned mine off right away. Make sure it just hasn't been toggled to off on you.



I did not intentionally do it but I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## edpowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/15162327
> 
> 
> I apologize if I've misunderstood your question...
> 
> 
> I don't think it would work if you use a Harmony database profile different from the actual IR to bluetooth device you have installed. For instance if you go the Nyko Blu-Wave route, you should use the Nyko codes in the Harmony database (which I think is just PS2). If you, for example, install the Nyko Blu-Wave dongle and then try to use that database for the IR2BT, I don't think it'll work.
> 
> 
> I know you didn't ask for a recommendation, but I've used both the Nyko and finally the IR2BT . The IR2BT wins, hands down. It performs flawlessly, and I have it set up so that I have the PS3's Triangle, Circle, Square, and X icons on the touchscreen. My Harmony One now turns on and off my PS3 and completely controls it. There are others that like other product for this purpose, but I can't speak for them as I've only had experience with the IR2BT and the Nyko. However, I can't see how any product could perform better than the IR2BT since it does exactly what it's suppose to do.
> 
> 
> As I write this, I've noticed that the IR2BT manufacturer has changed his product to an IR2BTci that is apparently firmware upgradable. Perhaps that move was a result of a debacle that occurred when Sony released a software upgrade to the PS3 that disabled the IR2BT (presumably inadvertantly). When that happened (several PS3 software versions back), the IR2BT manufacturer made it right by taking back the early versions of the IR2BT and upgraded them to work with the new software. Apparently this new IR2BTci is user firmware upgradable to avoid future glitches.



Am I missing something or is the new IR2BTci really $150??? Wasn't the original IR2BT only ~$50? I have the Nyko right now and it works OK but I want a power button. There is no way I'm paying $150 for a power button!


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edpowers* /forum/post/15223761
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or is the new IR2BTci really $150??? Wasn't the original IR2BT only ~$50? I have the Nyko right now and it works OK but I want a power button. There is no way I'm paying $150 for a power button!



Check out the PS3TF... I've had mine for months now - flawless.


----------



## djgcue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edpowers* /forum/post/15223761
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or is the new IR2BTci really $150??? Wasn't the original IR2BT only ~$50? I have the Nyko right now and it works OK but I want a power button. There is no way I'm paying $150 for a power button!




I agree $150 on top of the price I paid for the H1 is ridiculous. I also use the Nyko blue balls and it works fine. I don't really need the Power button since I have to get up to eject or put the disc in anyways.


----------



## owtuv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edpowers* /forum/post/15223761
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or is the new IR2BTci really $150??? Wasn't the original IR2BT only ~$50? I have the Nyko right now and it works OK but I want a power button. There is no way I'm paying $150 for a power button!



I just got and installed my IR2BTci today. Whether it's worth $150,- or not is a matter of personal opinion, of course. In my case I'm positive IR2BTci is worth its cost. I've previously had 2 USB dongles, the Logic3 and the Nyko, both were limited in functionality and suffered from slow response.


The IR2BTci processes all the 51 PS2/3 codes flawlessly without any noticable lag. I installed and configured the device in a few minutes as follows:


1) Added an IR2BT device to my H1 config.


2) Added a PS3 device to my HI config.


3) Paired the IR2BTci BT remote to my PS3 using the H1/IR2BT device.


4) Taught the H1/PS3 device the discrete PowerOn and PowerOff commands using the IR2BTci box as teaching remote and the accompanian software.


5) Deleted the IR2BT device from my H1 config (not needed anymore).


6) Configured my "Play BD/DVD/CD" activity to use the PS3 device as DVD player. The advantage of using the PS3 device template rather than the IR2BT template is that you can have the nice graphics of the special PS buttons on the LCD.


7) Set the Power On Delay to 1000, the Inter-key Delay to 0 and the Inter-Device Delay to 100.


8) After experimenting with the command repeat setting, I found 2 repeats to be optimal/most reliable.


Finally, I set the IR2BTci box/software up to use the USB sensor. This way the IR2BTci box knows the current power state of the PS3 and only allows the discrete PowerOn command to be transmitted if the PS3 is shut off, hence avoiding the irritation of turning the PS3 on by accidently pressing any PS3 key on the remote.


All in all, my Hamony One paired with the IR2BTci works in fact better than my original PS3 BT remote.


Best regards,

Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## niemie

I'm trying to figure out the favorite channels / icons thing and I am having an issue. I set them up correctly after downloading the icons. Now under Watch TV there are 4 icons, A, B, C and "Fav".


From what I read you are supposed to just push "Fav" and the icons you set up for your favorite channels will show up. When I press it nothing happens - except that it will change the channel on the tv and start with the first channel in the list, and then if you keep pressing it, it will cycle thru all of the other favorite channels in numerical order. What am I missing here?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niemie* /forum/post/15227845
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the favorite channels / icons thing and I am having an issue. I set them up correctly after downloading the icons. Now under Watch TV there are 4 icons, A, B, C and "Fav".
> 
> 
> From what I read you are supposed to just push "Fav" and the icons you set up for your favorite channels will show up. When I press it nothing happens - except that it will change the channel on the tv and start with the first channel in the list, and then if you keep pressing it, it will cycle thru all of the other favorite channels in numerical order. What am I missing here?



i think you may be confusing your stb's 'favorites' button with the harmony one's favorite button. some set top boxes allow you to program a set of favorite channels and i believe that's what you're seeing under the a, b, c icons. try pushing the blue 'favorites' at the very bottom left of the one's lcd screen. that should bring up the remote's icon set that you programmed in the harmony software.

,r


----------



## niemie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15228034
> 
> 
> i think you may be confusing your stb's 'favorites' button with the harmony one's favorite button. some set top boxes allow you to program a set of favorite channels and i believe that's what you're seeing under the a, b, c icons. try pushing the blue 'favorites' at the very bottom left of the one's lcd screen. that should bring up the remote's icon set that you programmed in the harmony software.
> 
> ,r



Actually I think I am just stupid - I was assuming the remote was being updated when it was connected via USB - once I forced remote update on it everything is fine.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15180058
> 
> 
> you can change the delay time, if that's the question you are asking...
> 
> 
> everything will be sequential though... "all at once" isn't really possible, i.e. every command issued to every device concurrently...



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Buddyjay

I am considering getting the Harmony 1 for my devices. I have a cable company that is "forcing" everyone to get a converter box for just regular cable channels.

I currently have a HD cable box in the basement and would like to connect (via coax) that box to my TV in my bedroom (approx 70' away).

Will the Harmony be able to control the basement box from the bedroom? Is there any other relay needed?

Thanks.


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buddyjay* /forum/post/15237340
> 
> 
> I am considering getting the Harmony 1 for my devices. I have a cable company that is "forcing" everyone to get a converter box for just regular cable channels.
> 
> I currently have a HD cable box in the basement and would like to connect (via coax) that box to my TV in my bedroom (approx 70' away).
> 
> Will the Harmony be able to control the basement box from the bedroom? Is there any other relay needed?
> 
> Thanks.



You could, but not without extra devices. The H1 is IR, no RF, so you'd need an IR repeater system. I do basically the same thing you want to do. I have an HD cable DVR in the livingroom, I use the coax out of the DVR to feed two other TV's in my house, to control the DVR in the other two rooms I have an RCA IR transmitter in those rooms and a receiver where the DVR is at. I've been doing this for years and it works well.


----------



## owtuv

Hi Randy,


Thanks for adding the Norwegian ”TV2 Sport” and “Viasat SportN” icons, the graphics are so magnificent!!


All the best,

Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhaider* /forum/post/15237419
> 
> 
> You could, but not without extra devices. The H1 is IR, no RF, so you'd need an IR repeater system. I do basically the same thing you want to do. I have an HD cable DVR in the livingroom, I use the coax out of the DVR to feed two other TV's in my house, to control the DVR in the other two rooms I have an RCA IR transmitter in those rooms and a receiver where the DVR is at. I've been doing this for years and it works well.




Do you (or anyone







) know if having an IR repeater can be used if there's a chance the remote will work without? Reason I ask is: I have a few components that are a bit more difficult due to LOS ... if I could put an IR repeater in, that would be ideal. But the component may receive the same signal twice.


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15240611
> 
> 
> Do you (or anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) know if having an IR repeater can be used if there's a chance the remote will work without? Reason I ask is: I have a few components that are a bit more difficult due to LOS ... if I could put an IR repeater in, that would be ideal. But the component may receive the same signal twice.



I don't understand how a component would receive the same signal twice.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhaider* /forum/post/15240892
> 
> 
> I don't understand how a component would receive the same signal twice.



I'd be using the IR repeater to give better coverage in the same room. MOST of the time, commands make it to the devices, but for one component in particular, LOS is a bit trickier depending on where you are sitting. So, IR commands could reach the component by the remote itself, or picked up by the repeater and sent to the IR emitter.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15241005
> 
> 
> I'd be using the IR repeater to give better coverage in the same room. MOST of the time, commands make it to the devices, but for one component in particular, LOS is a bit trickier depending on where you are sitting. So, IR commands could reach the component by the remote itself, or picked up by the repeater and sent to the IR emitter.



That won't matter. I use my remote lots of times with the cabinet doors open so all of the components are receiving commands from the remote and the emitters at the same time.


----------



## K_Thompson

Has anyone ordered a protective screen for the Harmony One from http://www.zagg.com (formerly shieldzone). Is it for the touchscreen only or does it cover the entire remote? It would be great if anyone would like to share their impressions.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/15249622
> 
> 
> Has anyone ordered a protective screen for the Harmony One from http://www.zagg.com (formerly shieldzone). Is it for the touchscreen only or does it cover the entire remote? It would be great if anyone would like to share their impressions.



the remotes touch screen is actually pretty darn scratch resistant already it seems.


i am the only one that touches my remote, and it mostly lays on my bed or on my desk though, but i'm quite impressed with the fact that it basically hasn't a single scratch after 3 months of daily use.


----------



## K_Thompson

Thanks, that's good to know. I've only had the remote for 4 days now and I'd be really upset if one of the kids decided to test just how scratch resistant it really is so I've been looking at protective covers.


----------



## PsycloneTW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/15249622
> 
> 
> Has anyone ordered a protective screen for the Harmony One from http://www.zagg.com (formerly shieldzone). Is it for the touchscreen only or does it cover the entire remote? It would be great if anyone would like to share their impressions.



My guess is for that price that it's only the screen. I think I'm going to order one. I love the invisible shield and even though the touch screen is very scratch resistant, there's no harm in adding a little extra protection.


The buttons IMO don't need the protection. The finish on the rest of the remote seems very durable.


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHP_VR* /forum/post/15214756
> 
> 
> You should be able to find the IR and Hex Codes here , owtuv



why would he be looking for panasonic codes on the pioneer site?


----------



## JacobsRC

Has anyone used the RF Wireless Extender Kit for this remote?

I have a townhome where my HT and Dining room share the main room. I have a couch that seperates both halves of the room but I can't get a line of sight to my components from the Dining room. The couch blocks my remote's signal. Will this Wireless Extender Kit work for me? How does it work and how does it connect to my Onkyo receiver / Samsung TV / HTPC / 8300HD PVR?


Thanks


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JacobsRC* /forum/post/15261154
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the RF Wireless Extender Kit for this remote?
> 
> I have a townhome where my HT and Dining room share the main room. I have a couch that seperates both halves of the room but I can't get a line of sight to my components from the Dining room. The couch blocks my remote's signal. Will this Wireless Extender Kit work for me? How does it work and how does it connect to my Onkyo receiver / Samsung TV / HTPC / 8300HD PVR?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Harmony One does not support RF or Extender. Only the 1000 and the 890 support RF and extenders. The "One" is IR only.


----------



## ragamuffin

Does anyone know if Logitech has any plans to make an RF equivalent of the Harmony One?


I've been patiently waiting this past year for an announcement... all of my gear is in a cabinet hidden from view... I have modulators that sent selected channels throughout the house on my own closed circuit cable network... currently I have to open the cabinet door in my HT room when running things... and when I'm watching something in another room being sent from the main system via a modulated channel... I just have to deal with not being able to FF the Tivo at the moment...


I know there are other RF remotes out there... but the ONE is very nice... just need it to have RF.


----------



## BenJF3

Well, once again the Harmony proves to be a nightmare to program to the point where it switches activities. Basically, all I need to do is change the timing so my Blu-Ray player turns on AFTER my AVR and PJ switch to the right inputs. Now, one would think the software would make this process simple by allowing one to set the order and delay between devices while switching. I have relentlessly played with adjusting delays to no avail and am to the point of frustration. Don't get me wrong, these remotes are great once they are setup and working properly, but getting them to that point is a royal PITA!!! The main problem is due to the HDCP from what I can tell (which is the sole reason I despise HDMI). The BDP is apparently having a handshake issue and the projector goes into an endless loop of flickering the screen. Now, if I manually turn off the BDP and then manually turn it back on, it syncs right up and everything is fine. So, I'm assuming that if there is someway to make the BDP wait about 5 seconds before firing up to ensure that the AVR and Projector have switched to the right inputs then all will be fine. This should be simple, but it's driving me nuts! Any assistance is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragamuffin* /forum/post/15261758
> 
> 
> I know there are other RF remotes out there... but the ONE is very nice... just need it to have RF.



I sure hope they do. I currently use the 1000 and extenders in the HT room and the "one" upstairs. I definitely like the "one" over the two hand 1000. My equipment is in a cabinet also.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15263165
> 
> 
> Well, once again the Harmony proves to be a nightmare to program to the point where it switches activities. Basically, all I need to do is change the timing so my Blu-Ray player turns on AFTER my AVR and PJ switch to the right inputs. Now, one would think the software would make this process simple by allowing one to set the order and delay between devices while switching. I have relentlessly played with adjusting delays to no avail and am to the point of frustration. Don't get me wrong, these remotes are great once they are setup and working properly, but getting them to that point is a royal PITA!!! The main problem is due to the HDCP from what I can tell (which is the sole reason I despise HDMI). The BDP is apparently having a handshake issue and the projector goes into an endless loop of flickering the screen. Now, if I manually turn off the BDP and then manually turn it back on, it syncs right up and everything is fine. So, I'm assuming that if there is someway to make the BDP wait about 5 seconds before firing up to ensure that the AVR and Projector have switched to the right inputs then all will be fine. This should be simple, but it's driving me nuts! Any assistance is GREATLY appreciated.



You first have to modify the power setting for the BDP device.


If it has discretes for power on and off, just set the on command to be something that the BDP will not respond to when it's off.


If it only has a power toggle set it up as if it doesn't need to be powered on (no power commands at all).


Then go back thru the setup for the activity with the BDP in it. Walk thru the setup until you get to the selection for "yes, this is correct but I would like to add more control" or something close to that. Walk back thru the setup and you will get to a place to add commands to the beginning or end of the activity. Add 2 things to the beginning of the activity. You want to fist add an IR delay. It has several choices up to 10 seconds. After you add the delay, add the command to power on the BDP (discrete or toggle).


If the BDP is setup for discrete power on and off, you are done as the power off command will still be in the setup of the device and will power off when you leave the activity.


If the BDP only has a power toggle, you will also want to add a power toggle command to the end of the activity, so it will turn off when you leave that activity or use the off button.


If you choose this method, I would also put the BDP power command/s on the screen for the activity because the help button won't let you recover if the added commands are missed. I don't know why, but I know that's how it is. My TV has a speaker toggle added to the beginning and end of the activity where I use my AVR for sound. If the speaker toggle gets missed for some reason, the help button never asks to repeat it.


That's the best I can think of, level 2 support might be able to do better.


----------



## BenJF3

Thank you for the info. I will adjust accordingly. I am also going to contact Logitech support to see if this is possibly an issue they need to adjust for the BD35 or my AVR. I will report back.


----------



## Beerstalker

There also should be a place where you can change the order in which the devices are turned on when you start an activity. I don't remember where that selection is though (don't have the software on my computer at work).


----------



## GAM5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15264964
> 
> 
> There also should be a place where you can change the order in which the devices are turned on when you start an activity. I don't remember where that selection is though (don't have the software on my computer at work).



It is under activities and then settings for the activity you want to change. The last choice is "Review the order in which devices are powered on."


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15264964
> 
> 
> There also should be a place where you can change the order in which the devices are turned on when you start an activity. I don't remember where that selection is though (don't have the software on my computer at work).



I tried this and had no luck. I plan on upgrading my AV receiver as well because this one doesn't do 1.3a HDMI so that could be an issue. I'm almost certain it's the HDCP copy protection causing the problem. I had the same problem with my cable box and had to go back to component cables because of it!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15264964
> 
> 
> There also should be a place where you can change the order in which the devices are turned on when you start an activity. I don't remember where that selection is though (don't have the software on my computer at work).



there is one, click settings for the activity you want to edit and select the review order in which devices are powered on, radio box and click next, you can then adjust the order.


also adding a second or 2 or 3 or 8 to the power on delay for the offending device may also help, i had to go with 7500 ms in order for my tv to have enough time to power on an then switch inputs. now with an avr i don't have this problem since the avr switches inputs and it's almost instant.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15264964
> 
> 
> There also should be a place where you can change the order in which the devices are turned on when you start an activity. I don't remember where that selection is though (don't have the software on my computer at work).



Moving it from first to last would probably only be a few hundred MS's at the most.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15265024
> 
> 
> there is one, click settings for the activity you want to edit and select the review order in which devices are powered on, radio box and click next, you can then adjust the order.
> 
> 
> also adding a second or 2 or 3 or 8 to the power on delay for the offending device may also help, i had to go with 7500 ms in order for my tv to have enough time to power on an then switch inputs. now with an avr i don't have this problem since the avr switches inputs and it's almost instant.



That won't work for him. He needs 5 seconds before it actually turns on. The power on delay is for how long the remote waits before sending any other command, such as an input change, *after* the power command is sent.


Good ideas tho guys. I'm sure there are a few ways to do what he wants. We just have to think of them.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/15265233
> 
> 
> Moving it from first to last would probably only be a few hundred MS's at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That won't work for him. He needs 5 seconds before it actually turns on. The power on delay is for how long the remote waits before sending any other command, such as an input change, *after* the power command is sent.
> 
> 
> Good ideas tho guys. I'm sure there are a few ways to do what he wants. We just have to think of them.



he could put the device that needs the 5 seconds after another device and add a 5 second delay to the first device for the power on delay, so long as that first device is setup to choose an input it should possibly work. even if the device only has one input it can still be set to choose that input.


this will work assuming that the remote halts all commands for the power on delay, if it sends commands for other non affected devices in the mean time then it won't work. i have no idea which method the remote uses, but i feel it's worth a try if you haven't already.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15265353
> 
> 
> he could put the device that needs the 5 seconds after another device and add a 5 second delay to the first device for the power on delay, so long as that first device is setup to choose an input it should possibly work. even if the device only has one input it can still be set to choose that input.
> 
> 
> this will work assuming that the remote halts all commands for the power on delay, if it sends commands for other non affected devices in the mean time then it won't work. i have no idea which method the remote uses, but i feel it's worth a try if you haven't already.



Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), the remote doesn't work that way. It only waits after the power on delay for that specific device. Doesn't affect the other devices at all.


My rear-projection TV is set to come on first in every activity. It has a 12 second power-on delay because that's how long it takes to warm up the bulb and be ready for other commands. All of my other devices, set to come on after the TV, go ahead and come on and change to the correct input/state. Finally the TV changes to the correct input if needed.


----------



## vas377

I received a pm, from someone asking how to turn down the volume on their tv, when using their stereo speakers. I thought i would also post the reply here, in case anyone else wanted to do this.


**********************************************************We created two seperate "activities"... one was "watch tv" and the other was "watch tv surround".


When we originally did this, we found that if we used the "watch tv surround", that there would be audio from both the tv and the stereo. Unfortunately, the volume control on the Harmony 1 of course would only control the volume of the stereo. So we assigned a function to one of the buttons on the remote "+ button".


So when we hold down the plus button, it will turn down the volume of the tv.


When programming the activity for the "watch tv surround", click on "Customize Buttons", and scroll all the way down to the bottom, where you will find "Plus" under the Button column. Device should be set to "TV", and the command would be "VolumeDown".


Thats all there is to it.


----------



## semi-newbie

i'm seriously considering this remote. any and all comments would be welcome. my components:mitsu wd-65833 tv, hr-2200 hd-dvr, samsung bd-p2550 blu-ray, xbox 360 game console. thanx in advance 4 the advice...


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15265733
> 
> 
> I received a pm, from someone asking how to turn down the volume on their tv, when using their stereo speakers. I thought i would also post the reply here, in case anyone else wanted to do this.
> 
> 
> **********************************************************We created two seperate "activities"... one was "watch tv" and the other was "watch tv surround".
> 
> 
> When we originally did this, we found that if we used the "watch tv surround", that there would be audio from both the tv and the stereo. Unfortunately, the volume control on the Harmony 1 of course would only control the volume of the stereo. So we assigned a function to one of the buttons on the remote "+ button".
> 
> 
> So when we hold down the plus button, it will turn down the volume of the tv.
> 
> 
> When programming the activity for the "watch tv surround", click on "Customize Buttons", and scroll all the way down to the bottom, where you will find "Plus" under the Button column. Device should be set to "TV", and the command would be "VolumeDown".
> 
> 
> Thats all there is to it.



Yep -- that's exactly what I've done. Ideally, your TV has discrete Mute On/Off buttons, and doesn't display "Mute" on screen when muted. If so, you can simply program a Mute On command as part of the "Watch TV with Surround" activity.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *semi-newbie* /forum/post/15295625
> 
> 
> i'm seriously considering this remote. any and all comments would be welcome. my components:mitsu wd-65833 tv, hr-2200 hd-dvr, samsung bd-p2550 blu-ray, xbox 360 game console. thanx in advance 4 the advice...



Ok, here's my advice: buy it and enjoy!


----------



## dirthawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/15295738
> 
> 
> Ok, here's my advice: buy it and enjoy!



I'm about to pull the trigger on the Harmony One as well.


How in depth is this remote when controlling an Audio Video Receiver since I don't see any dedicated buttons for sound fields or other options such as dynamic sound etc.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296400
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Harmony One as well.
> 
> 
> How in depth is this remote when controlling an Audio Video Receiver since I don't see any dedicated buttons for sound fields or other options such as dynamic sound etc.



it can be as in depth as you like it to be. you can assign any hard button on the remote to whatever function for whatever component you wish as well as making soft buttons (touch screen) for whatever device and function you please as well, 5 pages worth or 30 extra buttons.


you can even add sequences or macros.


safe to say it's more in depth than the original remotes.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296400
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Harmony One as well.
> 
> 
> How in depth is this remote when controlling an Audio Video Receiver since I don't see any dedicated buttons for sound fields or other options such as dynamic sound etc.



It can be as deep as you'd like it to be. You can set any button to be anything you'd like. I have my sound fields assigned to a soft button (touch screen).


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296400
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Harmony One as well.
> 
> 
> How in depth is this remote when controlling an Audio Video Receiver since I don't see any dedicated buttons for sound fields or other options such as dynamic sound etc.



You can customize the touch buttons for that stuff -- you could map them to the hard buttons as well, but I find the touch buttons a bit better as you can label them.


----------



## dirthawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15296435
> 
> 
> it can be as in depth as you like it to be. you can assign any hard button on the remote to whatever function for whatever component you wish as well as making soft buttons (touch screen) for whatever device and function you please as well, 5 pages worth or 30 extra buttons.
> 
> 
> you can even add sequences or macros.
> 
> 
> safe to say it's more in depth than the original remotes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/15296501
> 
> 
> It can be as deep as you'd like it to be. You can set any button to be anything you'd like. I have my sound fields assigned to a soft button (touch screen).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15296502
> 
> 
> You can customize the touch buttons for that stuff -- you could map them to the hard buttons as well, but I find the touch buttons a bit better as you can label them.



Nice, I wasn't aware it had 'soft' touch buttons.


Appears this is the only remote one needs for the HT.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296774
> 
> 
> Nice, I wasn't aware it had 'soft' touch buttons.
> 
> 
> Appears this is the only remote one needs for the HT.



the soft buttons are the touch screen buttons, i'm pretty sure all the harmony remotes use them, however the non touch screen versions have hard buttons next to the screen instead.


----------



## EnzymaticRacer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15265733
> 
> 
> I received a pm, from someone asking how to turn down the volume on their tv, when using their stereo speakers. I thought i would also post the reply here, in case anyone else wanted to do this.
> 
> 
> **********************************************************We created two seperate "activities"... one was "watch tv" and the other was "watch tv surround".
> 
> 
> When we originally did this, we found that if we used the "watch tv surround", that there would be audio from both the tv and the stereo. Unfortunately, the volume control on the Harmony 1 of course would only control the volume of the stereo. So we assigned a function to one of the buttons on the remote "+ button".
> 
> 
> So when we hold down the plus button, it will turn down the volume of the tv.
> 
> 
> When programming the activity for the "watch tv surround", click on "Customize Buttons", and scroll all the way down to the bottom, where you will find "Plus" under the Button column. Device should be set to "TV", and the command would be "VolumeDown".
> 
> 
> Thats all there is to it.



Glad I saw this post... I've been working on setting up this exact thing. I am curious though if there is a way to tell the remote to hold the volume down button for a few seconds to turn the tv volume down automatically on startup...


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296774
> 
> 
> Appears this is the only remote one needs for the HT.



Why do you think they call it "the One"?


----------



## BenJF3

Well, "The One" is a bit lacking. It's a great unit, but there is certainly room for overall improvement. Just to name a few: Bluetooth compatibility, custom edit the display by adding your own button icons, logos, etc, more favorites, and the big one: BETTER SOFTWARE! The unit could have a much better interface that is more user friendly than it's current state. It's still a great remote, but could benefit greatly from a more customizable interface.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15299662
> 
> 
> Well, "The One" is a bit lacking. It's a great unit, but there is certainly room for overall improvement. Just to name a few: Bluetooth compatibility, custom edit the display by adding your own button icons, logos, etc, more favorites, and the big one: BETTER SOFTWARE! The unit could have a much better interface that is more user friendly than it's current state. It's still a great remote, but could benefit greatly from a more customizable interface.



and once those improvements are made? face it, there's no other remote out there that could replace my one.


sure a lot of those things would be good, but lacking them doesn't cripple the current one.


the user interface on the remote is fine with me, i'd be all for any improvements though, the web interface could use some work though.


i'd rather it have wifi myself, then you open up the possibility of adding device codes without being near a computer at all.


custom buttons would be a nice touch, but it could cause issues with the memory on the one, you might lose the total number of favorites or something similar. something like that would call for a revision, or a whole new remote, which i'm sure logitech is already got on the way sooner or later.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15299662
> 
> 
> Well, "The One" is a bit lacking. It's a great unit, but there is certainly room for overall improvement. Just to name a few: Bluetooth compatibility, custom edit the display by adding your own button icons, logos, etc, more favorites, and the big one: BETTER SOFTWARE! The unit could have a much better interface that is more user friendly than it's current state. It's still a great remote, but could benefit greatly from a more customizable interface.



That's true: the software sucks. I understand the value/reasoning behind the web based model, but there are a number of ways to make it easier to use. Fortunately, it's something you hopefully don't need to use often.


Icons are another. There may be memory issues, I'm not sure. But I'd gladly sacrifice favorites and the custom icons I can use for them for a few custom icons/buttons in my device/activity menus.


Personally I don't agree with bluetooth, though. The only device that I know of that needs it is the PS3 (and wii, but the wii can't be used as a movie player/media player the same way as a ps3). But, if they used BT for a new RF model (like the 890) that would be good, as it would open the door for flexibility.


----------



## BenJF3

Guys, I'm not saying the H1 is crap. I love it better than the 880 it replaced. I'm just saying there is room for improvement. I really, REALLY wish that you could download the code base into your computer because I have installs where the customer doesn't have internet access and that virtually kills setting it up in there home. I wish you could do setup via the remote itself.


Bluetooth was mainly for the PS3 and powering of the Wii. It's not a dealbreaker and I really don't know why Nintendo did make the power IR based as well via the sensor bar.


----------



## Banner23

Can you program this remote so that you can control a blu-ray player and also control the volume of a audio/video receiver at the same time ?


----------



## Run&Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15296400
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Harmony One as well.
> 
> 
> How in depth is this remote when controlling an Audio Video Receiver since I don't see any dedicated buttons for sound fields or other options such as dynamic sound etc.



When you put in your Rx model #, it should automatically load/assign the functions to the remote that are available when you bring up that device on the remote. Besides the hard key assignments such as volume, menu, etc., there are 10(!) pages of "soft" keys(sound fields, etc.) for my RX-V3900. The "soft" keys that are shown after selecting an activity are usually just a truncated list of the most essential functions for that particular activity. Hit the DEVICE "key" and it will bring up the list of devices. Choose the specific device you want and it will usually have a full selection of buttons/commands. And you can always customize the "soft" keys that are shown after you choose an activity, too.


Yep, you can control volume from your AVR. When you set-up you activities, it'll ask you how you want to control the volume if there are multiple possibilities(TV or AVR, etc.).


This is actually a VERY customizable remote. It's not perfect, but I now have control over two rooms of gear(my HT in my den consisting 7 components and my bedroom with 4 components) all from ONE remote. My PS3 is the only thing I can't directly control, yet(still trying to decide which interface I'm gonna get). RF would be nice, but my bigger complaint is that it's a web based programing program and not one that stands alone on your computer.


----------



## amorenod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15299857
> 
> 
> I really don't know why Nintendo did make the power IR based as well via the sensor bar.



It's not a sensor bar at all, it just emits 2 lights picked by the sensor in the wiimote.


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15299857
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm not saying the H1 is crap. I love it better than the 880 it replaced. I'm just saying there is room for improvement. I really, REALLY wish that you could download the code base into your computer because I have installs where the customer doesn't have internet access and that virtually kills setting it up in there home. I wish you could do setup via the remote itself.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth was mainly for the PS3 and powering of the Wii. It's not a dealbreaker and I really don't know why Nintendo did make the power IR based as well via the sensor bar.



Ben if you are an installer and make a living at this, I would suggest you purchase a base laptop and get and broadband air card. I travel all over with a laptop and air card and have internet ability everywhere.


Just a thought.


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Banner23* /forum/post/15300278
> 
> 
> Can you program this remote so that you can control a blu-ray player and also control the volume of a audio/video receiver at the same time ?



Absolutely.


----------



## talbain

i don't think the software sucks. i think it's pretty great actually. i'd like to see some deeper options related to inter device delays, discrete on/off codes and custom buttons, but otherwise it's been pretty rock solid for me


----------



## rawl316

is there an updated one coming out anytime soon? basically, I don't NEED this remote today, but would like it. If it's worth waiting, I would.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15303549
> 
> 
> I don't NEED this remote today



Yes, yes you do.


I haven't heard anything, anyone else?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15303549
> 
> 
> is there an updated one coming out anytime soon? basically, I don't NEED this remote today, but would like it. If it's worth waiting, I would.



nothing i've heard of, there are some guys beta testing new remotes though, so sometime down the pipe we'll be getting new models.


----------



## ragamuffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15303995
> 
> 
> nothing i've heard of, there are some guys beta testing new remotes though, so sometime down the pipe we'll be getting new models.



I've been patiently waiting to hear about the RF plans for the Harmony One... In February of 2008, there was a photo of the circuit board posted on another forum http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?6455 (or you can google search for Harmony One Z-Wave Circuit Board)... pointing out that the Z-Wave area of the circuit board wasn't populated... yet... sure looked to me like Logitech had plans to possibly do that in the not too distant future when I saw that back in FEB of 2008... perhaps with the confusion in the Z-Wave world, Logitech may be holding on their plans for adding another RF remote to their product line just yet... does anyone know if these plans been scrapped... or just pushed way back? Z-Wave would be a "nice to have"... but RF is a necessity for me right now with a cabinet full of gear I can't see with an IR remote... and I can't use a repeater since I have multi-room distribution of signals as well...


I'm getting close to bailing on my wait (unless someone can convince me otherwise)... and going ahead and pulling the trigger on a slightly more expensive remote... I've landed on a Nevo (not sure which one just yet... either the Nevo S70 or Q50)... does anybody out there have a Harmony One and a Nevo... any comparisons and/or suggestions?


----------



## Gary J

If anything is going to happen it's going to happen on 1/8/09. And lose the dots.


----------



## shanmike

Hi all,


Proud owner of the One, huge fan of this device.


Question...I have a new Panny 58PZ850, which does not have a shortcut on it's native remote to cycle through picture (Cinema, Studio Ref, Custom, etc).


Is it possible to set up a macro to cycle this?


----------



## cdub1955

Sorry, I am sure this has been asked a dozen times. I did a search and really could not find anything that looked helpful.


I am curious how to setup the favorities icons etc? I have looked and looked and just cannot seem to find how this might work. The instructions really don't provide a great deal of info on how this might be setup except that it can be done via the remote software. I really cannot see how that is done there. Any advice?


Chris


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdub1955* /forum/post/15305358
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am sure this has been asked a dozen times. I did a search and really could not find anything that looked helpful.
> 
> 
> I am curious how to setup the favorities icons etc? I have looked and looked and just cannot seem to find how this might work. The instructions really don't provide a great deal of info on how this might be setup except that it can be done via the remote software. I really cannot see how that is done there. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Chris



Go to the first post in this forum thread. It's at the end of the post, number 5 of the FAQ.


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15295713
> 
> 
> Yep -- that's exactly what I've done. Ideally, your TV has discrete Mute On/Off buttons, and doesn't display "Mute" on screen when muted. If so, you can simply program a Mute On command as part of the "Watch TV with Surround" activity.




I agree, but our LCD TV's mute icon stays on the screen, so that was not an option


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnzymaticRacer* /forum/post/15297063
> 
> 
> Glad I saw this post... I've been working on setting up this exact thing. I am curious though if there is a way to tell the remote to hold the volume down button for a few seconds to turn the tv volume down automatically on startup...



As much as I would like to say that I thought up how to do this, it was done for me by a Harmony technician.


I am sure there are different levels of technical expertise, but this person did seem pretty smart, so if turning down the volume automatically was an option, I believe they would have suggested that to me.


To hold down a special key to turn the volume down, takes about 4 or 5 seconds, to go from 70 percent down to zero, so it's no big deal holding it down for that period of time


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/15302779
> 
> 
> i don't think the software sucks. i think it's pretty great actually. i'd like to see some deeper options related to inter device delays, discrete on/off codes and custom buttons, but otherwise it's been pretty rock solid for me



Rock solid and user friendly are two different things







I work in software so I admit I'm a very critical person when it comes to UI. The software works and it's certainly better than nothing or how typical remotes are programmed. But why can't I have custom buttons? Why can't I drag and drop? Why can't I easily reorder buttons? These are all very basic UI usability items, and while it's a bit more difficult to pull some of them off in a web interface, it's far from impossible. Hopefully they'll get there...


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15306907
> 
> 
> Rock solid and user friendly are two different things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work in software so I admit I'm a very critical person when it comes to UI. The software works and it's certainly better than nothing or how typical remotes are programmed. But why can't I have custom buttons? Why can't I drag and drop? Why can't I easily reorder buttons? These are all very basic UI usability items, and while it's a bit more difficult to pull some of them off in a web interface, it's far from impossible. Hopefully they'll get there...



custom icons is more of a hardware limitation than bad UI. while i'm sure custom button icons are possible, for the most part, other than the colored buttons on remotes, what other icons could you use? i'd say 99% of the time text on the soft buttons is the way to go.


drag and drop to re-order would be most excellent though.


----------



## stevec325

On the topic of icons in the soft button screen... is anyone using the H-1 with a combination of PS3 (as a bluray player) and one of BT/IR adapters (pss3tf, ir2bt, etc.)? If so do you get the icons for: circle, square & triangle? How?


I use the ps3tf and only get the text - I have heard of actual icons for some?!?!?!


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/15308074
> 
> 
> On the topic of icons in the soft button screen... is anyone using the H-1 with a combination of PS3 (as a bluray player) and one of BT/IR adapters (pss3tf, ir2bt, etc.)? If so do you get the icons for: circle, square & triangle? How?
> 
> 
> I use the ps3tf and only get the text - I have heard of actual icons for some?!?!?!



Yes -- I'm using the PS3IR-pro, with icons. Basically just added the device as a PS2 (if I recall). The codes are the same. I think that's all that is needed -- there may be one you have to learn, perhaps power off, I'm not sure. (Away at the moment otherwise I'd look)...


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/15308074
> 
> 
> ...is anyone using the H-1 with a combination of PS3 (as a bluray player) and one of BT/IR adapters (pss3tf, ir2bt, etc.)? If so do you get the icons for: circle, square & triangle? How?...



I get the icons with my IR2BT. You just have to add the PS3 device.


----------



## chood

Can anyone comment on if the buttons show wear on the ONE and numbers wear off with use?


I have a 550 and the numbers are mostly gone after only a few months.


----------



## Terran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chood* /forum/post/15322058
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on if the buttons show wear on the ONE and numbers wear off with use?
> 
> 
> I have a 550 and the numbers are mostly gone after only a few months.



Been using mine daily for over 7 months. Absolutely no signs of wear, yet!


----------



## sll0037

I happy to report I'm a new member of the Harmony One community! I bought my One on Ebay for a fantastic price a couple weeks ago and I couldn't be happier.


I just finished the basic configuration and it's working like a charm. I'm sure I'll be browsing the forums for tips and tricks. I also need to decide what solution to go with to control my PS3.


Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## rawl316

i just ordered my harmony one at a fantastic deal. It's $170 on crutchfield ($200-30 rebate). Plus if you search at couponmountain, you can apply a $20 off $100 or $25 giftcard with $150 purchase. plus no tax and free shipping


add on top that I had a $100 gift card and it was a fantastic deal


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/15328457
> 
> 
> I happy to report I'm a new member of the Harmony One community! I bought my One on Ebay for a fantastic price a couple weeks ago and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> I just finished the basic configuration and it's working like a charm. I'm sure I'll be browsing the forums for tips and tricks. I also need to decide what solution to go with to control my PS3.
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited?



I can recommend the PS3TootthFairy.


----------



## danpass

has anyone taken one apart? such as for cleaning.


spilled some tea on it once ..... still a little sticky.





but working perfect













.


----------



## girdnerg




danpass said:


> has anyone taken one apart? such as for cleaning....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone doing it yet. I would give harmony a call and see what they say, because I think I remember reading at the beginning of the thread that is wasn't user servicable.
> 
> 
> Heck, they may tell you to remove the battery and clean away. Since spills are common they SHOULD have a way to clean it.
> 
> 
> post back with your results whatever the outcome.
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## K_Thompson

Is iconharmony down? I can't seem to bring it up in my browser.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/15338933
> 
> 
> Is iconharmony down? I can't seem to bring it up in my browser.



appears to be, it was down a couple weeks ago too for the better part of a day.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/15338933
> 
> 
> Is iconharmony down? I can't seem to bring it up in my browser.



Keep trying.I had trouble a few days ago but eventually I got in.


HH


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/15338933
> 
> 
> Is iconharmony down? I can't seem to bring it up in my browser.



K,

Try it now. I just rebooted. It's been crashing alot lately and we're trying to figure out why... although I've logged unusually high traffic this month.

Sorry for the inconvenience. I'll try to stay on top of it until it's repaired; please report any future problems on the forum.

Regards,

R


----------



## K_Thompson

Thanks, it's back up now. And thanks also for all your hard work on these fantastic icons!


----------



## Run&Gun

Randy, just wanted to take a second and say Thanks for the great looking icons for the Harmonys.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run&Gun* /forum/post/15341139
> 
> 
> Randy, just wanted to take a second and say Thanks for the great looking icons for the Harmonys.



Ditto here. I used the icons yesterday to setup some favorite channels and it worked great. Thanks


----------



## squareeyes

You got it guys! It's been almost a year since I started this 'hobby' and I'm still happy to see that the icons are getting good use and it's always nice to get the positive feedback.

Here's to a happy new year filled with good health, good fortune, and many more good HD channel options.









Regards,

R


----------



## chood

I bought a Harmony 550 a few months ago and thought it was awesome (it was) but after a while the scrolling and such got on my nerves.


Went to a closeout CC deal and just scored a Harmony ONE for 100 bucks. It is a splurge because I do not think it is worth three times the 550 but I am gonna wrap it for Christmas. I checked it out a bit though and very nice remote!


----------



## kram1

I have a URC RF-30 and was thinking about returning it and getting a Logitech One.


The one think that concerns me is I read in some of the first reviews that the Logitech One had a weak infrared signal. Is that still a issue or was that fixed with firmware or new revision ?


Also anyone have any opinions on how the URC RF-30 and the Logitech One would compare ?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15348646
> 
> 
> ...The one think that concerns me is I read in some of the first reviews that the Logitech One had a weak infrared signal. Is that still a issue or was that fixed with firmware or new revision ?...



Some people were reporting a weak infrared signal, but I believe most of them determined it to be a defective unit and not a widespread issue. My Harmony One is more responsive than any of my OEM IR remotes.


----------



## NYC Guy

My Harmony One blasts the IR signal all over the room. I have never had to point it directly at the component in question. In fact, I have pointed it at the ceiling and have the three components (Kuro 111FD plasma, 05 BD player & 01THX AV receiver) which are programmed for the watching blu-ray movies activity all turn on in sequence without an issue.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15348646
> 
> 
> I have a URC RF-30 and was thinking about returning it and getting a Logitech One.
> 
> 
> The one think that concerns me is I read in some of the first reviews that the Logitech One had a weak infrared signal. Is that still a issue or was that fixed with firmware or new revision ?
> 
> 
> Also anyone have any opinions on how the URC RF-30 and the Logitech One would compare ?



It is not weak at all. One of the best that I have seen. Don't know about the URC RF-30, but the One is an awesome remote. Make sure you use Randy's icons. It really makes the One shine.


----------



## squareeyes

i had a problem with a weak ir signal in my first h one. a call to tech support and a few emails to them later and they sent me a brand new unit which has worked perfectly since.

i think the issue was probably in the first lot manufactured.


----------



## McRed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15304350
> 
> 
> If anything is going to happen it's going to happen on 1/8/09. And lose the dots.



I saw a post they were dropping the 890 and the 1000. Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## sll0037

I just took a few minutes to setup some favorite channel icons from Icon Harmony and they are fantastic. It's definitely a cool feature and the icons look great.


My only gripe is unless I point my remote directly at the cable box, it'll change to an incorrect channel because it misses a number in the infrared blast. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## kram1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15349944
> 
> 
> It is not weak at all. One of the best that I have seen. Don't know about the URC RF-30, but the One is an awesome remote. Make sure you use Randy's icons. It really makes the One shine.



Thanks for the responses


Went out and grabbed one at best buy I have 30days to demo it and see how i like it while I look around for a better deal on it


Any hints on setting it up ?


Whats the deal with Randy's icons ?


----------



## recorder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/15351552
> 
> 
> I just took a few minutes to setup some favorite channel icons from Icon Harmony and they are fantastic. It's definitely a cool feature and the icons look great.
> 
> 
> My only gripe is unless I point my remote directly at the cable box, it'll change to an incorrect channel because it misses a number in the infrared blast. It's pretty annoying.



Sounds like your "Inter key Delay" setting is too short.


You can change it through the TV's Device Settings tab.


There are some excellent tutorials on Timers & delays here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320


----------



## saxman48

Hello, I'm new to this forum. Just got a Harmony One this week, set it up for my system and, for the most part, it worked great right from the start! I'm so impressed! THE PROBLEM: I have two Panasonic DVD devices but only one one can be controlled the by the H1 so far. The DMR (VHS/DVD recorder) and it's original remote are set up as "Set 2" while the DVD changer is "Set 1". Apparently, the H1 only carries the "Set 1" codes. Is there a way to tell H1 this so that it controls the devices accordingly, or will I need to have the H1 "learn" from the DMR's remote control to take on the Panasonic "Set 2" codes?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saxman48* /forum/post/15353491
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to this forum. Just got a Harmony One this week, set it up for my system and, for the most part, it worked great right from the start! I'm so impressed! THE PROBLEM: I have two Panasonic DVD devices but only one one can be controlled the by the H1 so far. The DMR (VHS/DVD recorder) and it's original remote are set up as "Set 2" while the DVD changer is "Set 1". Apparently, the H1 only carries the "Set 1" codes. Is there a way to tell H1 this so that it controls the devices accordingly, or will I need to have the H1 "learn" from the DMR's remote control to take on the Panasonic "Set 2" codes?



i think you can have logitech update your remote for the set 2 codes. just contact them with the trouble shooter.


----------



## saxman48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15354060
> 
> 
> i think you can have logitech update your remote for the set 2 codes. just contact them with the trouble shooter.



Thanks! I just sent an email to Support because the Troubleshooter wanted me to use the "learning" process with the original remote. That's not really a problem, but I'll see if they can provide the set 2 codes directly.


----------



## BWG707

I'll be receiving my harmony one today or tomorrow. I have a panasonic BD35 I will be controlling with it. Which set up should I use to configure it, the panasonic bd30 or the bd35? I've heard different posts on this subject, some saying people are getting better results using the bd30 for set up. Have they improved the set up for the bd35 yet? Which would give the most and best functions?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BWG707* /forum/post/15359970
> 
> 
> I'll be receiving my harmony one today or tomorrow. I have a panasonic BD35 I will be controlling with it. Which set up should I use to configure it, the panasonic bd30 or the bd35? I've heard different posts on this subject, some saying people are getting better results using the bd30 for set up. Have they improved the set up for the bd35 yet? Which would give the most and best functions?



i've been using the bd30 command set for the bd35 and now the bd55 unit. short of having to delete a batch of unnecessary commands, it works perfectly on the h-one and 1000.


----------



## Gary J

What BD35 problems? My One works well with the BD35 template.


----------



## voicegy

After lurking around on this thread and reading several reviews, I sprang for the Harmony One for a very reasonable price off of Amazon.


Everything I've ever read about this device (all the positive things) are more than true - this is an outstanding all-in-one IR remote and quite possibly the best ever made. From the look-and-feel, design, charger, software set up and customization, I can easily appreciate the thousands of hours of R&D that went into this beautiful device. And it's my FIRST universal remote ever.


To make things even sweeter, I purchased a Hot Link IR extender, as I have all of my components in a closet off of the living room and I ran wires under the house and up through the floors in key places. The only equipment one sees in the living room is the 46" plasma on a pedestal stand and a few little BOSE satellite speakers. Here's what I have:


Panasonic TH-46PZ800U

BOSE DVD/FM/AM/Surround Lifestyle 38

Cox Communications Digital Cable Box

Bang & Olufsen Beocenter 7700

Apple iMac w/Front Row for iTunes


The Harmony One handled them all - and thanks to this thread and others, I found the "trick" to get the BOSE device to "read" IR commands - all these years I never knew that it COULD read IR - they promote their RF remotes as some kind of godsend, and I always thought I'd always have to end up with two remotes no matter what I did to alleviate the problem.


After that hurdle was jumped, it was off to the poor old B&O Beocenter 7700, which is my record player and cassette tape player. (I still have a lot of records that I treasure and can't find in digital format yet.) Even though everything I've read said the B&O IR from older machines was impossible to teach to the Harmony One, I took a chance and set up the B&O as a device and successfully taught the ONE the key commands I needed to be happy. To my complete shock, it worked.


I've already shown off the Harmony One to some pretty tough customers - fellow IT workers who pride themselves on being very, very technically inclined. They were blown away and are seriously considering a purchase.


The Harmony One, in combination of hiding away all of my components via the Hot Link IR extender (which GREATLY increases the already excellent sensitivity and range of the ONE via a fantastic IR "eye") has made me feel that I have a brand new entertainment system. I'm still having fun tweaking and playing with the device to bring it to ultimate perfection - but even with just the initial ACTIVITY set up and not tweaking a thing it's still an amazing product overall.


The logos that SQUAREEYES provide via his website only add icing on an already beautiful cake. THANK YOU, my fellow San Diegan!


I'm very hard to please and very picky about my technology - this has made me one happy customer.










Scott

San Diego


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saxman48* /forum/post/15354286
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just sent an email to Support because the Troubleshooter wanted me to use the "learning" process with the original remote. That's not really a problem, but I'll see if they can provide the set 2 codes directly.



Are you sure it was actually using the learning process? Usually you can go to your device and click on troubleshoot and tell it the device is not responding to any commands. Then it will ask you to hit a few different buttons on the original remote. It uses those buttons to figure out what codeset the remote is working on and then switches your device over to that codeset. It usually only asks you to press 4 or 5 buttons before it fiugres out what codeset you are using. That is probably what the software was trying to have you do.


----------



## saxman48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15361276
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was actually using the learning process? Usually you can go to your device and click on troubleshoot and tell it the device is not responding to any commands. Then it will ask you to hit a few different buttons on the original remote. It uses those buttons to figure out what codeset the remote is working on and then switches your device over to that codeset. It usually only asks you to press 4 or 5 buttons before it fiugres out what codeset you are using. That is probably what the software was trying to have you do.



Yeah, thanks. I guess I was just a bit hasty. So, I took the long way around using the "learn in RAW" route but that enabled me to see other virtues of the software. This remote really rocks! I've set up several activities, some that may not be used much, but I had fun doing it! I am really impressed with the depth of control it allows for the devices and the ability to easily add buttons that are not available by default. This forum has also been a great help! Thanks again.


----------



## the_bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voicegy* /forum/post/15360970
> 
> 
> I found the "trick" to get the BOSE device to "read" IR commands - all these years I never knew that it COULD read IR - they promote their RF remotes as some kind of godsend, and I always thought I'd always have to end up with two remotes no matter what I did to alleviate the problem.



I believe the "newer" BOSE systems do allow this. I have the lifestyle 25 series (about 8-9 years old). I'm fairly certain that the 25 doesn't have a workaround to use IR. But just in case - what was/is your "trick"?


----------



## WAR_GA

I bought my remote a couple of days ago and in the process of setting it up, had to call in for support. I couldn't find an option to control my Elite Cinetension retractable screen. The technician steered me to "household appliances" (go figure) and I got the screen programmed into devices.


The problem is, beside that device it shows a picture of a refrigerator! He said there is no way to change that and he would submit a request to development.


Is anyone else frustrated by this? It seems like allowing the user to upload custom icons for both devices and activities would have been an easy thing to do before introducing this product. Does logitech make significant ugrades (such as this) to their software during the lifecycle of a product? What's been their history?


----------



## girdnerg

I'm not to sure on the history, but I know we have been asking for custom icons for a looong time. We've also been asking for sequences longer than 5 commands for a while.

Still can't do either one of those so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## voicegy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_bull* /forum/post/15363252
> 
> 
> I believe the "newer" BOSE systems do allow this. I have the lifestyle 25 series (about 8-9 years old). I'm fairly certain that the 25 doesn't have a workaround to use IR. But just in case - what was/is your "trick"?



You're quite right, only the newer systems contain the IR. I should have qualified the Bose system type in my original post as a courtesy to the readers, and will edit it now.


----------



## Beaker1024

voicegy - I setup a control system with the "Hot Link XL" (the one that has CAT5e between the eye box and the IR repeater box) and the Harmony One remote back Oct '08 and as you said it's absolutely amazing.


These two products are top notch and am beyond happy with the Hot Link IR extender/repeater system even with a big LCD TV in powersavings mode (puts out tons of IR noise). But the Harmony One and Hot Link work flawlessly.


----------



## sdswaney

I just purchased the One from Amazon. So I started reading this thread at page 1, I'm got as far as page 56, and then realized "setting up the One sounds like it is impossible, is it really that hard to set-up? Does Harmony do a real good job of helping a regular person set this remote up? Is there any tutorials out there that would help a normal old school (64yo) person set this remote up? Any posts are welcome.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdswaney* /forum/post/15364909
> 
> 
> I just purchased the One from Amazon. So I started reading this thread at page 1, I'm got as far as page 56, and then realized "setting up the One sounds like it is impossible, is it really that hard to set-up? Does Harmony do a real good job of helping a regular person set this remote up? Is there any tutorials out there that would help a normal old school (64yo) person set this remote up? Any posts are welcome.



it's incredibly easy. remember, people rarely come on to a forum to post success stories, when things go easy people generally just go on with their lives, when things get rough they come post in a thread about it seeking help.


for every person seeking help there's easily a hundred more who are quite satisfied.


one thing that can be said about the one is even when people are having trouble with their remote they're hard pressed to really put it down, that really says something if you ask me.


logitech offer great and fast tech support in my experience, usually sending a reply within a day or so if you get help via email.


i'm 98% confident you'll love this remote


----------



## sdswaney

thank you, Brandito


I was even thinking about canceling my order and buying something simple.


----------



## osudude

Anyone gotten their harmony 1 working with the roku netflix player? How hard is it?




thanks!


----------



## rawl316

I've been playing with my harmony one for a few days now. some questions/problems I can't fix


1) my settings don't always work. sometimes when I turn it on to watch a dvd player, the xbox doesn't turn on. sometimes when I turn it on to watch TV, it doesn't switch to the right tv setting.


2) I have a direcTV box. I find it annoying that I need to switch the device to TV to control the volume, especially since the crappy directv remote could control the volume and cable box at the same time.


overall I like the remote. I wonder if I am just dumn that I can't set this up. I must have played with this remote for like an hour already.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/15365432
> 
> 
> I've been playing with my harmony one for a few days now. some questions/problems I can't fix
> 
> 
> 1) my settings don't always work. sometimes when I turn it on to watch a dvd player, the xbox doesn't turn on. sometimes when I turn it on to watch TV, it doesn't switch to the right tv setting.
> 
> 
> 2) I have a direcTV box. I find it annoying that I need to switch the device to TV to control the volume, especially since the crappy directv remote could control the volume and cable box at the same time.
> 
> 
> overall I like the remote. I wonder if I am just dumn that I can't set this up. I must have played with this remote for like an hour already.



go through the setup again for watching tv, you have to tell the software what device you use to control volume, for you you'll just pick your tv, and then pick the directv receiver for changing channels.


you may also need to adjust your delays, or switch the way your tv changes inputs, your tv may or may not support discrete input buttons, which can cause problems if you don't set it up the right way in the software.


just rerun the setup for each activity and really take your time to make sure you chose all the right settings.


----------



## Nucleartiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15365518
> 
> 
> go through the setup again for watching tv, you have to tell the software what device you use to control volume, for you you'll just pick your tv, and then pick the directv receiver for changing channels.
> 
> 
> you may also need to adjust your delays, or switch the way your tv changes inputs, your tv may or may not support discrete input buttons, which can cause problems if you don't set it up the right way in the software.
> 
> 
> just rerun the setup for each activity and really take your time to make sure you chose all the right settings.




Also another issue that I have come across from having my wife complain and subsequently watching her with the remote is she has a tendancy to hit an activity button and then turn the remote completely away from the AV equipment such that one of the components misses a signal. ie the TV not getting set to the correct input.


I have also come across the Xbox 360 not starting up problem. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If I just have the remote pointed at the TV then I have problems but if I point it at the 360 when I try to go to the 360 activity it works everytime.


----------



## voicegy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nucleartiger* /forum/post/15366335
> 
> 
> Also another issue that I have come across from having my wife complain and subsequently watching her with the remote is she has a tendancy to hit an activity button and then turn the remote completely away from the equipment



Assume you have the "Starting Activity" screen set to default (Show)?


I thought about turning that off (Harmony Remote Software Screen / Remote Settings tab / Display Settings button / Show 'Starting Activity Screen Show/Hide) but I like the idea of a little "reminder" to keep the remote pointed in the general vicinity of the systems. Perhaps showing it (if it's in 'Hide' setting) would be of assistance.


Additionally, I would suggest behavior modification - a few gentle verbal reminders and that should be it!


----------



## voicegy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beaker1024* /forum/post/15364688
> 
> 
> voicegy - I setup a control system with the "Hot Link XL" (the one that has CAT5e between the eye box and the IR repeater box) and the Harmony One remote back Oct '08 and as you said it's absolutely amazing.
> 
> 
> These two products are top notch and am beyond happy with the Hot Link IR extender/repeater system even with a big LCD TV in powersavings mode (puts out tons of IR noise). But the Harmony One and Hot Link work flawlessly.



Indeed they do. My only regret was not getting the CAT5e Hot Link as, now that I think about it, it would have been nice to put the EYE behind the Plasma screen due to the IR noise and the super-extra length would have allowed for that placement. As it is, I have it peeking out on the frame around the closet door out in full view of the living room. (You can hardly see it anyway as the wood frame is dark and the EYE and wire are black.)


It still performs flawlessly, even with the noise, but I can't use the kinda-cool flashing LED indicator as expected as a visual feedback because it is always slightly glowing due to the EYE seeing the noise from the Plasma. A small quibble, though, so I just stuck the LED indicator out of sight in the closet.


----------



## Teisco

I have a problem getting the remote to work with equip that is spaced apart. My tv seems to require having the remote pointed at it also the reciever wants it pointed at it but it is several yards to the side. If I point it at the tv the receiver don't come on and if I point at the reciever the tv don't come on and pointing it in the middle don't do it either.


Is there an adjustment for this?


----------



## Brandito

i've been communicating back and fourth with logitech support all day trying to get my DVR buttons working the same way the original remote does for my DirecTV HR22-100.


i tried manually programming the buttons using raw format, but that made things worse. they then added soft buttons to the lcd for slow, beginning, end, tickback and tick forward and those just perform the exact same action the current hard buttons do.


i don't see how the remote would have any sort of hardware limitation keeping it from working correctly with the dvr, so i'm still hopeful tech support can figure something out, or maybe it will be addressed in a firmware update.


i know this has been something a lot of people with these dvr's have been having trouble with, so i doubt i'll get an immediate fix, but there's gotta be something coming down the pipe.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdswaney* /forum/post/15364909
> 
> 
> I just purchased the One from Amazon. So I started reading this thread at page 1, I'm got as far as page 56, and then realized "setting up the One sounds like it is impossible, is it really that hard to set-up? Does Harmony do a real good job of helping a regular person set this remote up? Is there any tutorials out there that would help a normal old school (64yo) person set this remote up? Any posts are welcome.



My view is that setting it up to the the basic activities (which in itself is pretty darn awsome) is very simple. But if you want to tweak it to be more optimal -- or do something out of the ordinary (I wanted to make it control a second zone, for example), then it takes a ton of forum reading and playing with the setup s/w to understand how it wants you to think about things. They've tried to make it so easy that it is now really difficult to do special things, and lacks an "advanced" mode.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nucleartiger* /forum/post/15366335
> 
> 
> Also another issue that I have come across from having my wife complain and subsequently watching her with the remote is she has a tendancy to hit an activity button and then turn the remote completely away from the AV equipment such that one of the components misses a signal. ie the TV not getting set to the correct input.



First: make sure you tune the delays and repeats to minimize the amount of time an activity takes. This can shave off several seconds and reduce the chance of this sort of error.


Second: When it does get lost (like when one of my kids walks in front of the remote while it's sending), you can either use the Help function (which I don't particularly care for), or I re-start the activity by putting my hand over the IR transmitter and hitting the Off button, then taking my hand away and pressing the Activity button a second time. This won't necessarilly work for all equipment, as it depends on the use of discrete IR codes, etc, but that can be overcome through a few "device" commands worst case. For mine, it works perfectly for most activities.


----------



## HiDefnit

Just got my Harmony One today and was able to set up the basics and add some new icons but does anyone know how I can have my "favorites" show up under my 'Watch TV' activity first instead of the DirecTV "List" buttons?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefnit* /forum/post/15369203
> 
> 
> Just got my Harmony One today and was able to set up the basics and add some new icons but does anyone know how I can have my "favorites" show up under my 'Watch TV' activity first instead of the DirecTV "List" buttons?



in the favorites section there's a check box at the top you have to check to make the favorites display by default.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefnit* /forum/post/15369203
> 
> 
> Just got my Harmony One today and was able to set up the basics and add some new icons but does anyone know how I can have my "favorites" show up under my 'Watch TV' activity first instead of the DirecTV "List" buttons?



hdi,

when you set up your favorite channels there's an inconspicuous radio button at the top of the set up screen:

"Always display these channels on the remote when I'm in an Activity that supports Favorite Channels..."

make sure that button is selected and the favorites screens will appear by default in that activity.

,r


----------



## Run&Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15368680
> 
> 
> i've been communicating back and fourth with logitech support all day trying to get my DVR buttons working the same way the original remote does for my DirecTV HR22-100.
> 
> 
> i tried manually programming the buttons using raw format, but that made things worse. they then added soft buttons to the lcd for slow, beginning, end, tickback and tick forward and those just perform the exact same action the current hard buttons do.
> 
> 
> i don't see how the remote would have any sort of hardware limitation keeping it from working correctly with the dvr, so i'm still hopeful tech support can figure something out, or maybe it will be addressed in a firmware update.
> 
> 
> i know this has been something a lot of people with these dvr's have been having trouble with, so i doubt i'll get an immediate fix, but there's gotta be something coming down the pipe.




Exactly what won't it do? I have the HR22 and Harmony One, and it works fine with mine(play, pause, slow mo, jump back, skip ahead in 30 second increments, etc.). I haven't had to use the DirecTV remote since I programed the H1. Hopefully you can get it squared away with Logitech or one of us can help.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run&Gun* /forum/post/15369910
> 
> 
> Exactly what won't it do? I have the HR22 and Harmony One, and it works fine with mine(play, pause, slow mo, jump back, skip ahead in 30 second increments, etc.). I haven't had to use the DirecTV remote since I programed the H1. Hopefully you can get it squared away with Logitech or one of us can help.



slow mo only works if i hold down play for a couple seconds, let go then press it again real quick.


also the skip back and skip ahead buttons should skip to the beginning and end when held down, and fast forward and rewind should skip to the nearest tick mark when held down. these things can be done with the H1 but only in the way i've explained.


if you somehow got the H1 to do these functions exactly the way the d* remote does them i would love to know how and what your settings are.


seems like you may not have experienced these higher functions since you haven't used the original remote, are you sure you're using slowmo and not frame by frame?


----------



## HiDefnit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15369367
> 
> 
> in the favorites section there's a check box at the top you have to check to make the favorites display by default.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15369397
> 
> 
> hdi,
> 
> when you set up your favorite channels there's an inconspicuous radio button at the top of the set up screen:
> 
> "Always display these channels on the remote when I'm in an Activity that supports Favorite Channels..."
> 
> make sure that button is selected and the favorites screens will appear by default in that activity.
> 
> ,r



Got it. thanks guys.


----------



## xsists

Is there a way to manually setup an activity instead of the wizard? I don't want the input to change on the TV because I have a AVR that runs through one input on the TV and does all the switching (faster as well). The way the wizard sets my stuff up, I have a delay for it to switch to the same input every time I switch my activity. I read in this post that some people say this is too hard to setup but I beg to differ, I believe its too simple. I would like the option to setup the device using an advanced setup editor. Anything like this exist?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsists* /forum/post/15370703
> 
> 
> Is there a way to manually setup an activity instead of the wizard? I don't want the input to change on the TV because I have a AVR that runs through one input on the TV and does all the switching (faster as well). The way the wizard sets my stuff up, I have a delay for it to switch to the same input every time I switch my activity. I read in this post that some people say this is too hard to setup but I beg to differ, I believe its too simple. I would like the option to setup the device using an advanced setup editor. Anything like this exist?



if the tv is always on the same input then there should be no problem anyways. my setup is the same way, a lot of guys are using avr's with the tv never changing its input actually.


you could also try creating a generic activity, that will give you more control, but everything you want to do is already capable with the standard activity wizard.


i think i need more info on what exactly the wizard isn't allowing you to do.


----------



## WAR_GA

Which are the best IR Dimmer Switches for lights / fans to use with the Harmony One. Will they fit in the same amount of space as three standard dimmer switches?


----------



## voicegy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teisco* /forum/post/15368528
> 
> 
> I have a problem getting the remote to work with equip that is spaced apart. My tv seems to require having the remote pointed at it also the reciever wants it pointed at it but it is several yards to the side. If I point it at the tv the receiver don't come on and if I point at the reciever the tv don't come on and pointing it in the middle don't do it either.
> 
> 
> Is there an adjustment for this?



Perhaps fiddling with the timing of the IR commands may give some relief, perhaps rearranging some of the components themselves may also help. I know of no way to "tell" the remote to "widen its transmission," which I also don't find necessary due to the remote doing a pretty good job of that overall.


For the ultimate solution (in case the above doesn't relieve the situation,) I'd go with an IR extender like the Hot Link Pro Remote Control Booster System - you can find it on Amazon for under $100.00 bucks. Truly amazing, and it is so powerful I find I can point the remote at just about any angle and all components will receive the signal.


----------



## digitalguy2008

Hey fellas, I just got a Harmony one remote a couple of days ago and was wondering if I have a defective one or could it be fixed? A couple of issues I'm having is 4 times in 2 days I go to turn up volume and it seems to stick, not the button , but maybe the freq or something, luckily haven't blown out speakers yet, my receiver volume max out very quickly . Also the touch screen, sometimes I have to touch screen 10-12 times to work on any function, then sometimes it works instantaneously. any others with similar problems? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15375847
> 
> 
> Hey fellas, I just got a Harmony one remote a couple of days ago and was wondering if I have a defective one or could it be fixed? A couple of issues I'm having is 4 times in 2 days I go to turn up volume and it seems to stick, not the button , but maybe the freq or something, luckily haven't blown out speakers yet, my receiver volume max out very quickly . Also the touch screen, sometimes I have to touch screen 10-12 times to work on any function, then sometimes it works instantaneously. any others with similar problems? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Are any other functions being exaggerated or repeated other than volume? It sounds like you need to tweak you repeats. Let us know if you need a refresher on how to do that.


As far as the screen sensitivity, that can be adjusted.


On the remote itself at bottom left is an option called "Options". If it's not there, press "Activities" then it'll be there. Scroll to the second page to "Screen Sensitivity".


Let us know if this helps (or not).


----------



## digitalguy2008

Thanks for the reply 120inna55, It seems thus far the volume is the only trouble as far as being repeated, I could use any help with tweaking , As far as the touch screen, I've tried the sensitivity option , my best description on the touch screen is it seems to freeze up, touching any or all buttons won't do anything until I set it down for a minute , it works off and on. It seems like a awesome remote, just have a few bugs or operator error. Hopefully it's the latter. Thanks


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15376155
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply 120inna55, It seems thus far the volume is the only trouble as far as being repeated, I could use any help with tweaking , As far as the touch screen, I've tried the sensitivity option , my best description on the touch screen is it seems to freeze up, touching any or all buttons won't do anything until I set it down for a minute , it works off and on. It seems like a awesome remote, just have a few bugs or operator error. Hopefully it's the latter. Thanks



First, make sure the battery is charged. Does the battery icon at the top right of the screen have some green in it?


Assuming your battery has some juice, try rebooting. Just pull the battery and replace it. No settings will be lost. I pull the battery whenever I clean my remote.


Otherwise, _*if rebooting and adjusting the sensitivity yeilds no changes in your current problem*_ with regard to the screen responsiveness, then I'd be inclined to think your remote is defective.


Let's fix _that_ issue before moving on to adjusting the repeats.


----------



## digitalguy2008

I'll try removing battery, also , another silly ?, when I shake (gently) the remote, I hear something rattling inside, loose, at first I thought maybe it was some type of mechanism that activated the remote when asleep, now I'm not sure. I'll let you know if rebooting helps, Thanks again


----------



## BWG707

I just recently (today) set up my Harmony One, it took about 20min. That was just the initial set up: inputting a TV, Cable STB, AVR, and a Blu-ray player. I also quickly set up 2 activities: watching TV and watching a DVD. I'm amazed with how complete all the lay outs (buttons) were for each device. I haven't had to add any extra buttons at all. So far this remote has performed way beyond my expectations, well worth the money. I think I've finally found "The One".


----------



## Run&Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15369985
> 
> 
> slow mo only works if i hold down play for a couple seconds, let go then press it again real quick.
> 
> 
> also the skip back and skip ahead buttons should skip to the beginning and end when held down, and fast forward and rewind should skip to the nearest tick mark when held down. these things can be done with the H1 but only in the way i've explained.
> 
> 
> if you somehow got the H1 to do these functions exactly the way the d* remote does them i would love to know how and what your settings are.
> 
> 
> seems like you may not have experienced these higher functions since you haven't used the original remote, are you sure you're using slowmo and not frame by frame?



I just noticed the slow mo quirk, I wonder if it's caused or can be fixed by tweaking the key delay?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15376312
> 
> 
> I'll try removing battery, also , another silly ?, when I shake (gently) the remote, I hear something rattling inside, loose, at first I thought maybe it was some type of mechanism that activated the remote when asleep, now I'm not sure. I'll let you know if rebooting helps, Thanks again



it's supposed to rattle, that's actually in the FAQ


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15376312
> 
> 
> ...when I shake (gently) the remote, I hear something rattling inside, loose...



That is normal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15376312
> 
> 
> ...at first I thought maybe it was some type of mechanism that activated the remote when asleep...



Your first inclination was correct.


----------



## shah456

i'm sure this has been answered before but I couldn't find an answer. How do I learn the remote to goto HD channels i.e. "6-001" or something of the sort. I have the Dish 722 receiver.


----------



## lapplegate

I use the VIP722 and for OTA channels, I use 4 digits (011-01 is 0111, 003-02 is 0032, etc.)


----------



## shah456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapplegate* /forum/post/15378103
> 
> 
> I use the VIP722 and for OTA channels, I use 4 digits (011-01 is 0111, 003-02 is 0032, etc.)



thanks!


----------



## schlick

New owner, (christmas present form wife), don't really have time to read 3400+ posts, I'm sure all you fellow owners will be able to point me in the right direction should i have questions not found during a thread search. I really enjoy AVS. Thanks in advance.


schlick


----------



## jnyaap

You mentioned you found the secret to getting the Logitech remote to learn Bose IR commands from this and other blogs, can you steer me in the right direction? Just bought a logitech hamrony one remote and can't get the bose to receive ir signals, it does have an ir emitter.


Thanks


----------



## digitalguy2008

Assuming your battery has some juice, try rebooting. Just pull the battery and replace it. No settings will be lost. I pull the battery whenever I clean my remote.


Otherwise, _*if rebooting and adjusting the sensitivity yeilds no changes in your current problem*_ with regard to the screen responsiveness, then I'd be inclined to think your remote is defective.



Tried this procedure and it worked fine for the 1st minute or two, then it started to freeze up again off and on







. I'll return this one for a replacement and hopefully have better luck on the next one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15378964
> 
> 
> Assuming your battery has some juice, try rebooting. Just pull the battery and replace it. No settings will be lost. I pull the battery whenever I clean my remote.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, _*if rebooting and adjusting the sensitivity yeilds no changes in your current problem*_ with regard to the screen responsiveness, then I'd be inclined to think your remote is defective.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this procedure and it worked fine for the 1st minute or two, then it started to freeze up again off and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll return this one for a replacement and hopefully have better luck on the next one. Thank you for your help.



It sounds like you do have a bad remote. When you get the replacement:

Log on to your existing account and go to Remote Settings......Manage Remote and there you can add the new remote to you account keeping all the hard work you have done.


----------



## BWG707

I can't seem to get an messege thru to squareeyes on his website so I'll try here. Could you add the HD Theater channel icon to your list for the Harmony One? It's a comcast cable channel. Thanks.


----------



## voicegy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnyaap* /forum/post/15378654
> 
> 
> You mentioned you found the secret to getting the Logitech remote to learn Bose IR commands from this and other blogs, can you steer me in the right direction? Just bought a logitech hamrony one remote and can't get the bose to receive ir signals, it does have an ir emitter.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Amazingly, during set up of the Harmony One via the software, it will actually bring up a guide page from Bose telling you how to turn on the IR. (That is, if your Bose has it - some older models don't.)


In the Logitech Harmony Remote Software go to the Devices tab / Add Device button / Mini System->(DVD/CD/Radio) / Manufacturer (Bose) / then enter your Model number (for example, I entered Lifestyle 38)


Hit the 'Next' button once, then once again. You will see that Logitech placed a "flag" on the top of the screen that states "There is important information regarding your device(s):. You should click on the More information button.


What shows up is a page right out of the Bose manual showing how to turn on IR for the device. (I thought that was an extremely clever and helpful touch, even though I discovered this information previously by cruising the web.)


I didn't bother with trying to "teach" commands to the H1 via the emitter dongle you can attach to the back of the Bose unit - what a hassle! Instead, I just turned the IR capability of my Bose unit "On" via the System button on the Bose remote - after that, the Harmony One just plain worked as expected.


----------



## squareeyes

try searching 'discovery' hd theater. if that's it i'll retag it to come up to hd theater only. if that isn't it then please send me a link to some reference.

thanks,

r


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15380398
> 
> 
> try searching 'discovery' hd theater. if that's it i'll retag it to come up to hd theater only. if that isn't it then please send me a link to some reference.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



got any new icons for the xm and sirius music channels yet?


----------



## BWG707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15380398
> 
> 
> try searching 'discovery' hd theater. if that's it i'll retag it to come up to hd theater only. if that isn't it then please send me a link to some reference.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



I looked at the HD Theater icon with the planet earth superimposed over it. Could you take the earth off? I think it would look fine like that. Many thanks.


----------



## In2Photos

Just got a One for Christmas (present from my wife, love you honey!







) Had it up and running in around 20 minutes. Now to play and fine tune for a while. I will definitely be visiting the iconharmony site to get some channel icons (Thanks in advance squareeyes!) soon. This remote is SO much easier to program than my Pronto 1000! Not to mention easier to hold and operate. My fingers already know where the buttons are! Fantastic!


----------



## Holy the Goalie

I just got this remote, and after only a couple hours playing with it, I'm in love.











One question: My over the air HD channels "piggyback" on the standard definition channels (ie, standard def CBS is 4, high def CBS is 4.1). Is there any way to get the the remote to add the "." so I can tune directly to the high definition channel? My Panasonic remote doesn't have a "." button, so I can't teach the Harmony that command.


Any suggestions would be welcome, my thanks in advance.


----------



## jtb50

Got mine a week ago and all was well until yesterday. It stopped responding to commands so i removed the battery and it worked for a minute or two then nothing. I went to the Harmony website and updated it and it worked again for a short time then nothing again. Any suggestions before i return it? Thanks.


----------



## In2Photos

squareeyes, first I want to thank you for the great icons. I am having some trouble locating a few icons, which you may or may not have.


My daughter likes to watch some on demand stuff. There is a channel called pre-school on demand. The icon on the guide is just an orange circle with white triangle pointing to the right. The vertical line of the triangle is an "i". Do you have anything like that?


Also, we like a country music channel called "today's country", one ofthe cable music channels. Got anything for that?


thanks again!


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Holy the Goalie* /forum/post/15380922
> 
> 
> I just got this remote, and after only a couple hours playing with it, I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question: My over the air HD channels "piggyback" on the standard definition channels (ie, standard def CBS is 4, high def CBS is 4.1). Is there any way to get the the remote to add the "." so I can tune directly to the high definition channel? My Panasonic remote doesn't have a "." button, so I can't teach the Harmony that command.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome, my thanks in advance.



If your TV is HD, it should have some method of tuning those channels. You say it's a Panasonic remote; what are you using to view HD channels? Whatever that is should have some method to tune them and so should its remote. You should then at the very least be able to teach the Harmony. Best case is the remote, if it came with your HD set, must have a way to tune those channels.


----------



## samundsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Holy the Goalie* /forum/post/15380922
> 
> 
> I just got this remote, and after only a couple hours playing with it, I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question: My over the air HD channels "piggyback" on the standard definition channels (ie, standard def CBS is 4, high def CBS is 4.1). Is there any way to get the the remote to add the "." so I can tune directly to the high definition channel? My Panasonic remote doesn't have a "." button, so I can't teach the Harmony that command.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome, my thanks in advance.



I have a Panasonic HDTV set up with OTA channels, and I set it up with a Harmony One last night. All you need to do is set up the channels the way you would enter them using the Panasonic remote. For channel 4.1 enter 041. For channel 11.1, enter 111, etc. This worked fine for me.


----------



## samundsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osudude* /forum/post/15365151
> 
> 
> Anyone gotten their harmony 1 working with the roku netflix player? How hard is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



Didn't see anyone reply to this.... so here it goes. The Roku Netflix player is supported. When you Add Device, go to Cable/Satellite Box -> Digital Set Top Box -> Roku, then enter "Netflix" as the Model. Works great!


----------



## Holy the Goalie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15382225
> 
> 
> If your TV is HD, it should have some method of tuning those channels. You say it's a Panasonic remote; what are you using to view HD channels? Whatever that is should have some method to tune them and so should its remote. You should then at the very least be able to teach the Harmony. Best case is the remote, if it came with your HD set, must have a way to tune those channels.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samundsen* /forum/post/15382446
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic HDTV set up with OTA channels, and I set it up with a Harmony One last night. All you need to do is set up the channels the way you would enter them using the Panasonic remote. For channel 4.1 enter 041. For channel 11.1, enter 111, etc. This worked fine for me.



Using the Panasonic remote, if I punch in 4 (to get to CBS, for example), it takes me to channel 4. Then, if I press the Up Channel button once, it takes me to 4.1, which is the high definition broadcast of CBS. Since they're back to back like that, I've disabled channel 4 through the TV's menu, so that when I change channels it "skips" 4, and goes straight to 4.1 (ie, 2, then 3, then 4.1, then 6). That works for CBS (4 and 4.1), ABC (7 and 7.1), and NBC (9 and 9.1). However, Comcast, in their infinite wisdom, has Fox at channel 13, and Fox HD at channel 31.1. I can't "skip" channel 31, because that's TBS, and I watch that pretty frequently. That one channel is my only problem.


I tried entering the channel like samundsen suggested, but it didn't work. If I entered 041, I got channel 41. Entering channel 311 got me to channel 311, which doesn't even exist for me.


It's weird, because it would seem that if my TV can tune channels with a "." in them, there should be some option to input that "." via the remote. I can't for the life of me find a way to do that. I'll keep looking; maybe I skipped over something simple that'll fix it. If it helps, I've got a Panasonic TH-42PX77U.


----------



## moonhawk

Why not use some of Randy's icons and set those up as "favorite " channels? That way you could one-touch right to them.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Holy the Goalie* /forum/post/15383203
> 
> 
> It's weird, because it would seem that if my TV can tune channels with a "." in them, there should be some option to input that "." via the remote. I can't for the life of me find a way to do that. I'll keep looking; maybe I skipped over something simple that'll fix it. If it helps, I've got a Panasonic TH-42PX77U.



If your original remote has the ".", just learn it in raw mode for the 'One". Be sure to do this in Device Mode. That will make it available in all activities if needed.


----------



## Holy the Goalie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15383543
> 
> 
> If your original remote has the ".", just learn it in raw mode for the 'One". Be sure to do this in Device Mode. That will make it available in all activities if needed.



Unfortunately, the original remote doesn't have a "." button.


----------



## samundsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Holy the Goalie* /forum/post/15383203
> 
> 
> It's weird, because it would seem that if my TV can tune channels with a "." in them, there should be some option to input that "." via the remote. I can't for the life of me find a way to do that. I'll keep looking; maybe I skipped over something simple that'll fix it. If it helps, I've got a Panasonic TH-42PX77U.



What does your remote look like? I took a closer look at mine (I hardly ever use it). I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U. Turns out there IS a button for the ".", but it's not a ".". On my remote it says "PROG-". When I use that, I can type in "2 PROG- 1" to go to channel 2.1. I mapped this to the Plus button on the Harmony.


I still haven't figured out how to apply this to the favorite channel list. I tried entering in 2.1, 2-1, 2+1, but nether worked, so I still use 021, which works fine.


----------



## rowbarre

I'm having a problem with my H1 and Yamaha RX-V663. When I start up an activity like "Watch TV" everything powers on like it should but on the V663 I have to swap inputs or power cycle for any video to display. I tried putting in a delay for powering on the avr but it doesnt take as long as it should to power on.


I'm also having a problem with the remote updating. Sometimes when I make a small change, like adding a softkey, it removes my fan from most of my activities. I have to manually go back in and add the fan back to the activities I use it in and then everything works like it should, until I change something and have to update the remote again.



What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Holy the Goalie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samundsen* /forum/post/15383696
> 
> 
> What does your remote look like? I took a closer look at mine (I hardly ever use it). I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U. Turns out there IS a button for the ".", but it's not a ".". On my remote it says "PROG-". When I use that, I can type in "2 PROG- 1" to go to channel 2.1. I mapped this to the Plus button on the Harmony.
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to apply this to the favorite channel list. I tried entering in 2.1, 2-1, 2+1, but nether worked, so I still use 021, which works fine.



Yeah, that's the button I was looking for; I don't know why I never figured that out.











I had to teach the Harmony the IR code for the "PROG-" button, and labeled it as "-". Once I'd done that, I was able to add 31-1 to my favorite channel list without a problem.


Thanks!


----------



## vas377

Our neighbor just got a Harmony One, but they have no computer, so i volunteered to set it up for them.


Initially when i started programing ours, i had a problem and called tech support. The gentleman was nice enough to spend a lot of time with me, and during all of that time, he somehow set our comcast cable box, to always stay on ( even when shutting everything else off at night ).


Does anyone know where he put the command to leave the STB on, always?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas377* /forum/post/15385597
> 
> 
> Our neighbor just got a Harmony One, but they have no computer, so i volunteered to set it up for them.
> 
> 
> Initially when i started programing ours, i had a problem and called tech support. The gentleman was nice enough to spend a lot of time with me, and during all of that time, he somehow set our comcast cable box, to always stay on ( even when shutting everything else off at night ).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where he put the command to leave the STB on, always?



vas,

go back to the device --> settings --> 'advanced setup for this device' --> 'i want to leave this device on...".

,r


----------



## notenoughcash

Just got home with Harmony ONE in hand, went thru basic setup, updated remote and go to test basic functionality. When I select 'Watch TV' activity, TV turns on, reciever turns on but selects 'Video 2' input instead of 'Video 1' . Went thru the help button and it says it's switching to 'Video 2'. Rechecked the Harmony SW and activity settings, it shows it should be selecting 'Video 1' If I goto 'Devices' on the remote and manually select the Video 1 input all is well. Any ideas why the upload to remote is corrupt every time ? This isn't earning many bonus points










Did a quick search here and on Logitech forum with no luck



Equipment used in activity 'Watch TV'


Pioneer VSX-92THX

Explorer 8240HDC

WD-65833


Thanks


----------



## krury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samundsen* /forum/post/15383696
> 
> 
> What does your remote look like? I took a closer look at mine (I hardly ever use it). I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U. Turns out there IS a button for the ".", but it's not a ".". On my remote it says "PROG-". When I use that, I can type in "2 PROG- 1" to go to channel 2.1. I mapped this to the Plus button on the Harmony.
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to apply this to the favorite channel list. I tried entering in 2.1, 2-1, 2+1, but nether worked, so I still use 021, which works fine.



I have the 890, but have the Harmony one on order to replace it. On the 890 the - at the bottom of the numbers didn't do anything on my Panasonic 50z80u, so I learned it from my tv remote and then used it to enter the digital channels. You would think since those are buttons on the Panasonic remote that the database would have recorded a function for those. I had to do the same with + to make it be Last to match Pany.


Despite the 890 many features the difficulty finding buttons in the dark and the hardness of the buttons just made it not as enjoyable, but it definately programmed everything I had.


I think some people have problems with Harmony programming is they're used to what powers things on, also powers things off. Once I learned I could Watch TV, then select Play PS3 to switch the HDMI, then select Watch TV again to switch back then it's seemless. If you are like me you feel you need to switch to Device mode to manually switch otherwise you think it will turn off the TV and Receiver which it doesn't.


I use the Digital/Analog tuner in the Pany to pick up my Comcast basic signal, gets me about 100 channels including about 6 HDTV channels without a digital box.


----------



## vonzoog

Boy, you sure can tell it is Christmas time. This has to be the most posts in a 24 hour period in a long time. I guess we all know what a lot of people got for Christmas.


That's OK. I'm sure all of you new owners are going to enjoy your new toy. So now it is time to say ....... HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Parkje04

Sorry if this question has already been answered...bit of a noob here


I just got the harmony one yesterday and so far I love it. I have, however run into a problem. I have a Philips 47plf7432D TV. The remote I got with the tv only has the "input" button, and I have to press it multiple times to cycle through the inputs.


However, the Harmony One has each individual input as a button which is fantastic! Only one problem - the "AV-2" button doesnt work. Since I don't have a button on the TV's remote to use as a IR learn, I don't know how to fix the problem. Any thoughts? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## HEELSFINL4

I upgraded from a 670 to a Harmony one. The 670 had dedicated keys to Picture and Sound. When you would use the "picture" key, all of the settings for controlling my Tv (brightness, contrast etc.) would come up. It was very convenient. What is the best way to simulate that on the one. Right now, I go into devices, touch tv, and go from there. Is there a way to program a key to let me access my picture settings when I'm either watching my pvr or a DVD?

So far All I can do is program my tv's menu to come up when iam watching my pvr. The probelm is that once I do this, the up, down, left , right keys won't respond because they are in pvr mode, not tv. I hope this all makes sense. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HEELSFINL4* /forum/post/15389484
> 
> 
> I upgraded from a 670 to a Harmony one. The 670 had dedicated keys to Picture and Sound. When you would use the "picture" key, all of the settings for controlling my Tv (brightness, contrast etc.) would come up. It was very convenient. What is the best way to simulate that on the one. Right now, I go into devices, touch tv, and go from there. Is there a way to program a key to let me access my picture settings when I'm either watching my pvr or a DVD?
> 
> So far All I can do is program my tv's menu to come up when iam watching my pvr. The probelm is that once I do this, the up, down, left , right keys won't respond because they are in pvr mode, not tv. I hope this all makes sense. Thanks in advance for any help.



You could set up a "Picture Activity" and a "Sound Activity" and tie them to the "wrench screen". Then you could put in the commands you need without going to the actual device.


----------



## HEELSFINL4

Citico: Thanks for the quick response, but I'm not sure I know what you mean by the "wrench screen". Are you saying I need to ceate another activity just for picture settings? I'm not sure how I could that activity to watching my PVR or DVD. Thanks


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HEELSFINL4* /forum/post/15389622
> 
> 
> Citico: Thanks for the quick response, but I'm not sure I know what you mean by the "wrench screen". Are you saying I need to ceate another activity just for picture settings? I'm not sure how I could that activity to watching my PVR or DVD. Thanks



why not add the picture adjustment keys to whichever activities need them? bit time consuming i guess, but the One certainly has enough pages for them.


bought my mom a 550 for christmas and noticed those keys,wondering, do they change the function of the hard buttons when pressed? i never really tested them much.


----------



## citico

I was thinking about my 1000 and the screen with wrench icon. Sorry about that. Had a "one" for a long time but seldom, very seldom have to make adjustments. You could go to customize buttons ....additional buttons... and add the commands there for the activity you choose.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Parkje04* /forum/post/15389472
> 
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been answered...bit of a noob here
> 
> 
> I just got the harmony one yesterday and so far I love it. I have, however run into a problem. I have a Philips 47plf7432D TV. The remote I got with the tv only has the "input" button, and I have to press it multiple times to cycle through the inputs.
> 
> 
> However, the Harmony One has each individual input as a button which is fantastic! Only one problem - the "AV-2" button doesnt work. Since I don't have a button on the TV's remote to use as a IR learn, I don't know how to fix the problem. Any thoughts? Thanks so much for the help!



First, with the One, you should only be using it as an Activity remote. Set up a "Watch TV" "Watch Movie" "Watch Sports" "Listen to Music" etc. The remote will change the input to the correct one. I have had a harmony now for at least 4 years and I can not remember the last time I manually changed an input. Try setting up your activities, and if it still won't change to the correct input, try Harmony/Logitech support. I can't say enough as to how good they are. I am sure they are swamped with all of the new Harmony owners right now, but they have always been excellent in their support. They can make corrections to your profile and make suggestions that you may not have thought of. Good luck and enjoy. Just remember, it is an Activity remote - let the remote do the work for you. Also, make sure you download Randy's Icons http://www.iconharmony.com/ and don't forget to make a donation to him for his excellent work! The One would not be the One without his hard work!


----------



## Green Rat

Hi all, I've been lurking here foir quite some time, you guys have a most excellent site. I decided to ask for a Harmony One for Christmas and it has been a great upgrade from my old 660 (which had all the labels for the buttons wear off). I've been trying to download some Icons from Randy's site but I keep getting an HTTP 501/505 error. Anyone else having similar problems? Thanks again for all the useful info.


----------



## citico

Just tried it for you and "Service Temporarily Unavailable" came up for me also. The site is down from time to time as squareeyes does upgrades.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Green Rat* /forum/post/15390112
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've been lurking here foir quite some time, you guys have a most excellent site. I decided to ask for a Harmony One for Christmas and it has been a great upgrade from my old 660 (which had all the labels for the buttons wear off). I've been trying to download some Icons from Randy's site but I keep getting an HTTP 501/505 error. Anyone else having similar problems? Thanks again for all the useful info.



it's back up. post here if you have any other issues. i've been slammed with 3x the usual traffic this xmas. the memory is maxing out.

,r


----------



## EnochLight

I just picked up a Harmony One from BB - so far I love it! Hands down the best remote I have *EVER* used. Feels great in the hand, the customization options are awesome (except that I wish I could change the main touch-screen activity icons), and it controls everything I have (except my PS3).


Will look into the IR-to-BT options for my PS3.


I highly recommend this remote to anyone on the fence - it simply rocks!










I am controlling:


Panasonic 50" Plasma TH-50PHD8UK

Onkyo Receiver TX-SR603X

Motorola DVR/cable box GI1522TDA800

Xbox 360

Lutron light dimmers (x2)

* eventually my PS3!


----------



## Teisco

Just got the One and not sure if it is charging correctlly. I put it on the charger and left if for a day and the large indicator graphic in the middle of the screen with a llghtning bolt shows 1/3 green. I then used it for awhile and charged it again for over 6 hours and still 1/3 green. Only once, after a brief charge, did the large graphic show all green.


The small graphic in the right hand corner shows mostly green when charged.


Not sure if I have a problem or this graphic is strange.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teisco* /forum/post/15390281
> 
> 
> Just got the One and not sure if it is charging correctlly. I put it on the charger and left if for a day and the large indicator graphic in the middle of the screen with a llghtning bolt shows 1/3 green. I then used it for awhile and charged it again for over 6 hours and still 1/3 green. Only once, after a brief charge, did the large graphic show all green.
> 
> 
> The small graphic in the right hand corner shows mostly green when charged.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I have a problem or this graphic is strange.



disregard the charging icon that appears when on the cradle. that is only to show that the unit is charging. the icon in the upper right corner when the remote is in use will show how much juice you have left.


----------



## Teisco

Thanks but still not sure why it changed to all green just once. If it is just a icon and not an indicator why would it change?


----------



## squareeyes

i'm not sure. mine only ever shows the battery icon 1/3 full when it's on the cradle.


----------



## Teisco

Thanks, still the greatest remote I have ever had.


----------



## Green Rat

Thanks for the reply, Randy. I'm still encountering the same error message. I've tried several times over the last hour or so. If its just high traffic I just may need to wait a day or two. Let me know if you have any other thoughts.


Thanks.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Green Rat* /forum/post/15390596
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Randy. I'm still encountering the same error message. I've tried several times over the last hour or so. If its just high traffic I just may need to wait a day or two. Let me know if you have any other thoughts.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



try dumping your browsers cache and reconnect. it is up.


----------



## BWG707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teisco* /forum/post/15390415
> 
> 
> Thanks but still not sure why it changed to all green just once. If it is just a icon and not an indicator why would it change?



My new Harmony One did the same exact thing. Only once has the larger icon shown full green. Evidently it changes for a reason, wonder why?


----------



## Parkje04

Thank for the reply, badger! I have been tweaking the activities - maybe I just need to tweak them a bit more. Thanks again!


----------



## smithfarmer

Anyone else have a problem updating their remote?


I just received The One for Christmas and can't seem to get it to work at all.


I loaded the software onto my PC and created a new account, entered my devices and activities and status bar said 100% complete and details of the status box update said various updates were successful and finished yet it stuck on step 3 of 4 of the updating remote screen.


After waiting 30 minutes I gave up and disconnected the USB cable. All the remote showed are various pictures of the remote itself. Any and all button presses did absolutey nothing. I took the battery out, let it sit for 5 minutes and after reinserting it all I got were same pics of the remote.


Tried updating again and get the same results and am stuck on the same screen. Logitech support is closed and after a lot of searching on their forums I can't seem to find an answer and I'm starting to think that my remote is simply defective.


I appreciate any ideas anyone might care to share.


----------



## In2Photos

Randy, any chance you could help me out with this?


Thanks,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15382036
> 
> 
> squareeyes, first I want to thank you for the great icons. I am having some trouble locating a few icons, which you may or may not have.
> 
> 
> My daughter likes to watch some on demand stuff. There is a channel called pre-school on demand. The icon on the guide is just an orange circle with white triangle pointing to the right. The vertical line of the triangle is an "i". Do you have anything like that?
> 
> 
> Also, we like a country music channel called "today's country", one ofthe cable music channels. Got anything for that?
> 
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15393281
> 
> 
> Randy, any chance you could help me out with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The icons up there are first rate for sure, but you can make them yourself. Particularly the "easy" ones with simple shapes ... give it a try! If you need an app, try paint.net ( www.paint.net ) ...


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15393281
> 
> 
> Randy, any chance you could help me out with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



mike, sorry for not replying sooner. i have your icons in queue and should have'em up in the next update (w/in a few days).

,r


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/15392963
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a problem updating their remote?
> 
> 
> I just received The One for Christmas and can't seem to get it to work at all.
> 
> 
> I loaded the software onto my PC and created a new account, entered my devices and activities and status bar said 100% complete and details of the status box update said various updates were successful and finished yet it stuck on step 3 of 4 of the updating remote screen.
> 
> 
> After waiting 30 minutes I gave up and disconnected the USB cable. All the remote showed are various pictures of the remote itself. Any and all button presses did absolutey nothing. I took the battery out, let it sit for 5 minutes and after reinserting it all I got were same pics of the remote.
> 
> 
> Tried updating again and get the same results and am stuck on the same screen. Logitech support is closed and after a lot of searching on their forums I can't seem to find an answer and I'm starting to think that my remote is simply defective.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any ideas anyone might care to share.



Can't offer anything other than return it if you can or call support on Monday.


----------



## smithfarmer

Thanks. I searched a bit here as well and only found a couple of posts with the same problem and tech support couldn't help them out so I'll simply exchange it tomorrow for a new one.


----------



## vas377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/15392963
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a problem updating their remote?
> 
> 
> I just received The One for Christmas and can't seem to get it to work at all.
> 
> 
> I loaded the software onto my PC and created a new account, entered my devices and activities and status bar said 100% complete and details of the status box update said various updates were successful and finished yet it stuck on step 3 of 4 of the updating remote screen.
> 
> 
> After waiting 30 minutes I gave up and disconnected the USB cable. All the remote showed are various pictures of the remote itself. Any and all button presses did absolutey nothing. I took the battery out, let it sit for 5 minutes and after reinserting it all I got were same pics of the remote.
> 
> 
> Tried updating again and get the same results and am stuck on the same screen. Logitech support is closed and after a lot of searching on their forums I can't seem to find an answer and I'm starting to think that my remote is simply defective.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any ideas anyone might care to share.



I wonder if maybe you should uninstall the software on your computer, and re-install it. I think just because it doesn't update completely, is not a sure sign it is the fault of the remote.


----------



## citico

Reboot computer and sign back on to your Harmony account. Then, update your remote. That should do it.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15393281
> 
> 
> Randy, any chance you could help me out with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



mike,

today's country is up in the 'music choice' set. let me know if that is not it. regarding the preschool on demand logo, i couldn't find any reference art online and i don't have anything like that in the database. i whipped one up based on your description. i hope that works for you. search 'preschool'.

please let me know what cable provider provides this channel so i can tag it properly.

,r


----------



## ggersch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/13450544
> 
> 
> And it wouldn't even matter as much, if people would use the discrete On's and Off's. I found discretes for each of my devices. Indeed, as just an extra fail-safe, I added "send power on" command to my watch blu-ray and watch dvd activities. So no matter what -- my blu-ray player and dvd player will get the discrete "on" command when those activities start. Probably not needed, but it doesn't hurt anything to send another discrete on if it is already on.



This is exactly what I want to do. Add a 'power on' to each component in the activities. (We still use a lot of separate remotes, like our Tivo, and the H1 is losing track of power status.)


But where do you go to do this?


I have just spent an hour on this site, and poking through the Harmony Remote Software, and I cannot figure out where to go to edit the activity sequence and add stuff.


I'm sure it's front of my face, but I'm not seeing it. Could someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggersch* /forum/post/15397895
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I want to do. Add a 'power on' to each component in the activities. (We still use a lot of separate remotes, like our Tivo, and the H1 is losing track of power status.)
> 
> 
> But where do you go to do this?
> 
> 
> I have just spent an hour on this site, and poking through the Harmony Remote Software, and I cannot figure out where to go to edit the activity sequence and add stuff.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's front of my face, but I'm not seeing it. Could someone please point me in the right direction?



That's one of my complaints with the software. It's meant to be idiot-friendly -- which it is -- but needs an advanced mode to make doing these things easier.


Go into the software, on the activity in question click Settings. Click "Review the settings for this activity." Click "Yes, but I want to add more control..." on the next screen. On the "Please review the devices you want to use..." menu, just click save (unless you want to add more devices). Depending on your setup, go through the config (just click next on each screen, unless you want to change something). You'll eventually land on the "Custom Actions" screen. Here, you can add actions when starting/leaving the activity. Add an action for the device in question. Just select the command you want to add -- such as power on, set the input, etc.


HTH. There may be another way to get to this menu, as well, but the above should work.


----------



## rare-air

I recently upgraded from the Harmony 880 to the One basically for the better key layout. So far I really like it, but I think Logitech choose form over function when they decided to use the touch screen. It is 'neat' but has even less tactile feel than the 880 which I didn't think was possible. I kind of wish they stuck with the buttons for custom actions. I still have to look at the remote to know where my finger is, and if I don't I tend to hit the wrong key.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rare-air* /forum/post/15398103
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded from the Harmony 880 to the One basically for the better key layout. So far I really like it, but I think Logitech choose form over function when they decided to use the touch screen. It is 'neat' but has even less tactile feel than the 880 which I didn't think was possible. I kind of wish they stuck with the buttons for custom actions. I still have to look at the remote to know where my finger is, and if I don't I tend to hit the wrong key.



i'm actually with you on the touch screen, it's not overly usefull that it's touch, it definitely looks great and is cool to show off, but there's no real benefit to the touchscreen over the hard buttons.


i don't use it a lot though, but i do find myself accidentally hitting it from time to time and sending unwanted signals.


i think i'd use it more if it did have hard buttons, especially for the red, yellow, blue and green buttons i have programmed up there for my DirecTV. however if logitech revises the remote with come hard colored buttons i'd be happy with that too, lots of devices are using them now, not just directv so they make sense.


the touch screen just causes me to have to look at the remote more than i'd like, something that's not natural for the way i use my remotes.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15398946
> 
> 
> i'm actually with you on the touch screen, it's not overly usefull that it's touch, it definitely looks great and is cool to show off, but there's no real benefit to the touchscreen over the hard buttons.



Yes, this is my #1 complaint about the H1. They spent so many engineering resources on the ergonomics of the hard buttons then did a 180 on the LCD screen and force you to look at the button before you touch it.


What makes it worse is that I need to aim my remote down towards the floor to hit my gear. Given them I'm likely reclined in my leather chair, hitting the right soft button is quite a challenge and 50% of the time I hit the wrong one.


If they would have given us six hard buttons then the H1 would almost be perfect, at least the physical remote. Software needs major overhaul, but that's another story.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15393454
> 
> 
> The icons up there are first rate for sure, but you can make them yourself. Particularly the "easy" ones with simple shapes ... give it a try! If you need an app, try paint.net ( www.paint.net ) ...



Actually I have Photoshop so I know I could create my own. I actually figured that Randy probably already had them and that I just couldn't find them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15396268
> 
> 
> mike,
> 
> today's country is up in the 'music choice' set. let me know if that is not it. regarding the preschool on demand logo, i couldn't find any reference art online and i don't have anything like that in the database. i whipped one up based on your description. i hope that works for you. search 'preschool'.
> 
> please let me know what cable provider provides this channel so i can tag it properly.
> 
> ,r



I figured you had the country one already, just didn't know where to search.


And you are DEAD ON with the preschool logo!










You are the man Randy! Thanks!


----------



## ggersch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggersch* /forum/post/15397895
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I want to do. Add a 'power on' to each component in the activities. (We still use a lot of separate remotes, like our Tivo, and the H1 is losing track of power status.)
> 
> 
> But where do you go to do this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/15398017
> 
> 
> That's one of my complaints with the software. It's meant to be idiot-friendly -- which it is -- but needs an advanced mode to make doing these things easier.
> 
> 
> Go into the software, on the activity in question click Settings. Click "Review the settings for this activity." Click "Yes, but I want to add more control..." on the next screen. On the "Please review the devices you want to use..." menu, just click save (unless you want to add more devices). Depending on your setup, go through the config (just click next on each screen, unless you want to change something). You'll eventually land on the "Custom Actions" screen. Here, you can add actions when starting/leaving the activity. Add an action for the device in question. Just select the command you want to add -- such as power on, set the input, etc.



Thanks bhlonewolf. I found finally found that tip over at the Logitech forums as well. I'm much closer now. I've added the 'power on' steps to each component in the activity.


But, now I'm stuck on the activity order.


How do I push these new 'power on' commands to the front of the activity? The Harmony software lists the initial Harmony created input select commands first, and won't let me reorder those.


Is there a trick to this?


I suppose I could add yet another input select after the new 'power on' sequences, but that just seems silly. (Probably not any sillier than not being able to reorder though.)


And I fully agree there needs to be an 'advanced' mode that provides better editing capability of the Activities.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggersch* /forum/post/15400307
> 
> 
> Thanks bhlonewolf. I found finally found that tip over at the Logitech forums as well. I'm much closer now. I've added the 'power on' steps to each component in the activity.
> 
> 
> But, now I'm stuck on the activity order.
> 
> 
> How do I push these new 'power on' commands to the front of the activity? The Harmony software lists the initial Harmony created input select commands first, and won't let me reorder those.
> 
> 
> Is there a trick to this?
> 
> 
> I suppose I could add yet another input select after the new 'power on' sequences, but that just seems silly. (Probably not any sillier than not being able to reorder though.)
> 
> 
> And I fully agree there needs to be an 'advanced' mode that provides better editing capability of the Activities.



what is it you need the H1 to do exactly?


----------



## kram1

Any after xmas Hot Deals out there now for the Harmony One ?


----------



## ggersch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15400730
> 
> 
> what is it you need the H1 to do exactly?



I want to send a 'power on' command to the TV and Receiver at the start of every activity. I'm having problems with the H1 losing track of the power status of the devices because we use other remotes that may have turned them off. (If we turn off the system with the Tivo remote, the H1 won't turn them back on because it thinks they are already on.)


After a lot of searching and tips here and elsewhere, I've found where I can add the 'power on' commands in the 'Custom Options' section, after the 'Review Settings' and 'Add Options' screens in the Harmony software.


The problem is that now I can't move these new commands to the top. This is the screen I get:

Device Start Action Remove Move

1 TiVo PVR Set to "Tuner1" N/A N/A

2 Samsung TV Set to "HDMI 1" N/A N/A

3 Pioneer AV Receiver Set to "HDMI 1" N/A N/A

4 TV Send "PowerOn" command Remove (arrows)

5 AV Receiver Send "PowerOn" command Remove (arrows)

I want to move the new 'power on' commands, 4 and 5, up to be 1 and 2. But the Harmony software won't let me.


So, what's the trick?


(dang, and what's the trick to get these to show up as a column/table? tried fixedsys font, and tabs/spaces. )


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggersch* /forum/post/15403986
> 
> 
> I want to send a 'power on' command to the TV and Receiver at the start of every activity. I'm having problems with the H1 losing track of the power status of the devices because we use other remotes that may have turned them off. (If we turn off the system with the Tivo remote, the H1 won't turn them back on because it thinks they are already on.)
> 
> 
> After a lot of searching and tips here and elsewhere, I've found where I can add the 'power on' commands in the 'Custom Options' section, after the 'Review Settings' and 'Add Options' screens in the Harmony software.
> 
> 
> The problem is that now I can't move these new commands to the top. This is the screen I get:
> 
> Device Start Action Remove Move
> 
> 1 TiVo PVR Set to "Tuner1" N/A N/A
> 
> 2 Samsung TV Set to "HDMI 1" N/A N/A
> 
> 3 Pioneer AV Receiver Set to "HDMI 1" N/A N/A
> 
> 4 TV Send "PowerOn" command Remove (arrows)
> 
> 5 AV Receiver Send "PowerOn" command Remove (arrows)
> 
> I want to move the new 'power on' commands, 4 and 5, up to be 1 and 2. But the Harmony software won't let me.
> 
> 
> So, what's the trick?



is there a reason why you can't just stop using the other remotes? the h1, as with all harmony remotes, doesn't really play well with others, it's supposed to be the ONE remote to control them all.


the only option i think you have is to either use just the one, or add doubles of all the input and power on options for each activity.


also are you making sure the remote is using discrete power on and power off commands at the start of the activity?


the help button might also do the trick.


----------



## kininn

I now have a Dimplex electric fireplace with a remote. Can I program my H1 for it? It's a simple 'On' & 'Off' only command.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## ghgoldberg

Bill -

I think those Dimplex fireplaces use RF remotes so you would't be able to use the H1 with them. However, if all you want to do is send on/off commands to the fireplace, you can use an X10 controlled outlet. (I use one with my H1 to control my TV monitor's bias lighting.) You can get an IR X10 controller on eBay for under $20 (search for "IR543"). And you can also use it to control up to eight lights or appliances with the remote. The fireplace would probably need a 15 Amp Heavy Duty Appliance Module HD243 (about $10).


----------



## kram1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15402684
> 
> 
> Any after xmas Hot Deals out there now for the Harmony One ?



Any?


----------



## joe221

Hi all,


I hope you're all enjoying your shinny new Harmony Ones!! I want to give a special holiday shout out to randy c (squareeyes) and thank him for all the great work he's done via his http://www.iconharmony.com website! I also want to (ehhmm) remind everyone using his icons and graphics that there is (based on this forums insistence) a "Donate" button on the site. I'm sure any honorarium would be appreciated as the holiday crush is going to do wonders for his bandwidth bill. And to all a good night!


----------



## chrisdawg99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15405503
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I hope you're all enjoying your shinny new Harmony Ones!! I want to give a special holiday shout out to randy c (squareeyes) and thank him for all the great work he's done via his http://www.iconharmony.com website! I also want to (ehhmm) remind everyone using his icons and graphics that there is (based on this forums insistence) a "Donate" button on the site. I'm sure any honorarium would be appreciated as the holiday crush is going to do wonders for his bandwidth bill. And to all a good night!



Amen to that - awesome site, awesome icons. Good job Randy!


----------



## ggersch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15404095
> 
> 
> is there a reason why you can't just stop using the other remotes? the h1, as with all harmony remotes, doesn't really play well with others, it's supposed to be the ONE remote to control them all.
> 
> 
> the only option i think you have is to either use just the one, or add doubles of all the input and power on options for each activity.
> 
> 
> also are you making sure the remote is using discrete power on and power off commands at the start of the activity?



Well, as good as the One remote is, it still isn't as good as the Tivo remote. Especially on the critical FF and channel buttons. Also, the One is noticeably sluggish controlling the Tivo compared to the Tivo remote.


And besides, my hand has permanently molded itself to the Tivo remote. (The recent adjustment from a standard to a Tivo Glo remote was traumatic enough.)


I'll guess I'll just have to try adding/repeating the input select codes. I was just hoping there would be an easier way to do this. And yes, I am using the discrete 'on' codes.


Yes, the 'help' will resend the 'on' codes. But, that takes longer than the other workaround of just hitting the main 'All Power Off' button on the One. The 'help' text is also hard to read (old eyes) and a bit confusing to read through. If it were just me, I'd live with it as is. But I need to make this bulletproof for the other members of my family.


----------



## Hoser59

I got my One on Dec 26th and today I purchased a cheap Intec IR remote for the PS3 and so far everything is working great. I am controlling the following equipment:


Panasonic RP LCD TV

HP Media Center PC

Sony STR-DG720 Receiver

Playstation 3 (via Intec IR Remote)

Lutron Light Dimmer


I am having a small issue I am hoping someone can help me with


I cannot get the ONE to send the Up or Down command to the Sony receiver. Left and right works fine, but nothing I do (learn IR, learn Raw) will make it work. The menu on the receiver uses up and down commands to scroll through the various set up options


Any ideas guys? This is my first universal remote so I'm new to all this


----------



## jumpmann

first off no complaints here i love the remote but after i finish with my xbox it doesnt seem to turn off when i start a different activity. any ideas?


----------



## ghgoldberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpmann* /forum/post/15411318
> 
> 
> ... after i finish with my xbox it doesnt seem to turn off when i start a different activity. any ideas?



Select the Xbox from the Device tab.

Click on Troubleshoot

Select Xbox is not turning on or off the way it should.

Click NEXT

Select No - the Help button... (assuming the help button on your remote does not "fix" the problem)

Click NEXT

Select I want to turn off the device when it's not in use

Click NEXT

Complete the next two screens (for the original functionality of the Xbox on/off behavior)


----------



## jumpmann

umm yeah that option is on but maybe im not holding the remote to the 360 right ill double check.


anybody have an icon for the 360 guide button that can be added?


----------



## ghgoldberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpmann* /forum/post/15412572
> 
> 
> umm yeah that option is on but maybe im not holding the remote to the 360 right ill double check....



Also, see if pressing the Help button turns it off. If it does then go down that troubleshooting path. It may be a timing issue, etc.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpmann* /forum/post/15412572
> 
> 
> ...maybe im not holding the remote to the 360 right...



That's usually my problem. My 360 is quite finicky and requires me to point directly at the box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumpmann* /forum/post/15412572
> 
> 
> ...anybody have an icon for the 360 guide button that can be added?



Non-customizable. The only icons over which you have control are the channel favorites.


----------



## AFBear

It seems like all the deals are gone!?









Has anyone found a reputable merchant for the Harmony One that has a good deal in the last couple of days?


----------



## Run&Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFBear* /forum/post/15417153
> 
> 
> It seems like all the deals are gone!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a reputable merchant for the Harmony One that has a good deal in the last couple of days?



What do you consider a "good deal"? I just bought my second H1 Sunday at BB for $199 so I wouldn't have to keep taking my original back-'n-forth from the den to the bedroom. Not a GREAT deal, but cheaper than they were a few months ago.


----------



## schmoppa

Having power-off issues with Harmony One and PS3 (and IR2BT). I have set it up for "power toggle (3000 / 3500 ms ), X X". It will turn off the PS3 when in the base menu, but when in DVD playback it only ever seems to return to the base menu - any suggestions on how to fix this? I tried with the default delays, and then set delays to 0ms.


When I switch from DVD to TV activity, even while in the base PS3 menu, the PS3 won't turn off. I know I selected "turn off when not in use"; I would expect the PS3 to turn off in this case, as I am switching activities. Any suggestions?


----------



## dirthawg

Anyone have any idea how to program the H1 to select "game" mode on the Samsung A950?


There is no dedicated button to select game mode for the TV but rather pressing the entertainment button four times will engage game mode. I would like the Harmony One to place the A950 in game mode when I select play "Xbox360" and turn game mode off when switching to another activity.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirthawg* /forum/post/15417591
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to program the H1 to select "game" mode on the Samsung A950?
> 
> 
> There is no dedicated button to select game mode for the TV but rather pressing the entertainment button four times will engage game mode. I would like the Harmony One to place the A950 in game mode when I select play "Xbox360" and turn game mode off when switching to another activity.



you could tell the remote to press that button 4 times in the adbvanced setup for the activity. then when leaving that activity have it press it however many times you need to get back to whatever mode is is you use for your other activities.


----------



## semi-newbie

does anyone know when to charge this remote? mine has been going for 2 weeks from its initial charge. also, i'm unable to find out how long to charge it for. does this have a memory effect that requires me to wait til it's dead b4 charging?


----------



## myd

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is a way of increasing the number of Favorite Channels pages. As you know there is 4 pages. Each of them can have 6 channels. In total the maximum amount of the channels you can load is 24.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirthawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15417888
> 
> 
> you could tell the remote to press that button 4 times in the adbvanced setup for the activity. then when leaving that activity have it press it however many times you need to get back to whatever mode is is you use for your other activities.



Thanks, I didn't think to add that command 4 times. I will give it a try.


----------



## jumpmann

yeah set a sequence with the buttons you just mentioed and add it to one of your buttons


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *semi-newbie* /forum/post/15418059
> 
> 
> does anyone know when to charge this remote? mine has been going for 2 weeks from its initial charge. also, i'm unable to find out how long to charge it for. does this have a memory effect that requires me to wait til it's dead b4 charging?



a) Either leave it in the charger all the time (on a side table, for example) or charge it when the battery is dead.







Hard to tell as obviously battery life depends on usage, particularly (I'd imagine) with the backlight.

b) Just let it charge overnight. It won't overcharge.

c) It's Li-on, so shouldn't have a significant memory effect.


----------



## onan38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myd* /forum/post/15418177
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way of increasing the number of Favorite Channels pages. As you know there is 4 pages. Each of them can have 6 channels. In total the maximum amount of the channels you can load is 24.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The only way to do do this is create Different activities (Watch tv, Watch sports,Watch movies,Listen to music ect....)


----------



## onan38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *semi-newbie* /forum/post/15418059
> 
> 
> does anyone know when to charge this remote? mine has been going for 2 weeks from its initial charge. also, i'm unable to find out how long to charge it for. does this have a memory effect that requires me to wait til it's dead b4 charging?



I've had my Harmony one since the one's first came out i just put it on the charger every night battery is still as good as day 1.


----------



## AFBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run&Gun* /forum/post/15417324
> 
> 
> What do you consider a "good deal"? I just bought my second H1 Sunday at BB for $199 so I wouldn't have to keep taking my original back-'n-forth from the den to the bedroom. Not a GREAT deal, but cheaper than they were a few months ago.




I've seen them at Amazon for $132 after $30 rebate early December


----------



## kram1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFBear* /forum/post/15420477
> 
> 
> I've seen them at Amazon for $132 after $30 rebate early December



That *was* the best deal so far


Anything *now* ?????


----------



## myd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onan38* /forum/post/15418788
> 
> 
> The only way to do do this is create Different activities (Watch tv, Watch sports,Watch movies,Listen to music ect....)



Thanks for your answer, but shouldn't there be an easier way like creating a new page?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myd* /forum/post/15420919
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer, but shouldn't there be an easier way like creating a new page?



Perhaps there _should_ be, but it doesn't exist.


I find that I don't use the favorites channels, even though Randy's icons are beautiful. The cool factor has worn off, and I simply use the guide on my DVR instead of the favorites. When I did use the favorites, I found that, by chance, the channel I was looking for for invariably ended up being on the last page. As a result, I had to scroll through 4 pages to press the "pretty button". It ultimately just made more sense to directly enter in the number of the channel. Now, I know, some will say I should put the most frequently used channels on the first page, but as I said, by chance, the particular channel I was interested in _at the time_ would be on the last page.


I would imagine this is what the engineers were thinking when they limited the favorites to 24. They probably figured that if you were forced to flip through too many screens, you probably wouldn't use the feature anyway. What they may not have considered is that some users may want to have their entire channel lineup on the remote just to show their friends.


All those things considered, yes, I do have four pages of favorites, and, yes, I show 'em off to friends (mainly because of the awesome icons as well as the cool factor). But I do not use them in the real world.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFBear* /forum/post/15420477
> 
> 
> I've seen them at Amazon for $132 after $30 rebate early December



I got mine a couple weeks ago from Amazon for $153 after the rebate which I didn't consider a bad deal.


----------



## dirthawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15422142
> 
> 
> I got mine a couple weeks ago from Amazon for $153 after the rebate which I didn't consider a bad deal.



Same here $160 after the Amazon rebate. I watched the price for a couple weeks while I decided if I was going to spend that much money on a remote and once I noticed the price jumping up $10 every few days I finally pulled the trigger since it was the best deal going at the time. Best Buy I believe is selling the ONE for $199 the last I checked.


This has been the best $160 I've ever spent. At first I thought $150-$200 for a universal remote was crazy. It makes my life so much easier, not just ridding my table of all the other remotes but also since I have 6 different components in my HT it makes it so easy to push just one button for any activity I would like and all the correct sources, sound fields, and settings are all sent to each device. Even my Mother-in-law who was lost with the cluster of remotes it took to operate my home theater can now work the entire system with ease. She doesn't have to understand it since pressing "watch TV" will turn on the receiver, DVR, and TV all with one touch of the H1. Before getting this remote I had to bail her out after she attempted to do whatever it was she was doing and fix all the settings she screwed up.


----------



## bd6675

I have a question about changing activities. I have a "Watch TV" activity set up and when I switch to the "Listen to CD" activity, I am not sure how to switch back to the "Watch TV" activity without turning off my cable box. I am sure there is a setting that I have not set but I am not sure what that is. Does anyone have a suggestion?


Thanks,


BD6675


----------



## carbuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFBear* /forum/post/15417153
> 
> 
> It seems like all the deals are gone!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a reputable merchant for the Harmony One that has a good deal in the last couple of days?



I picked up one from my local BestBuy yesterday for $169. It was an open box, and they actually had 2 of them. Since I was returning a BR disc that I received as a gift (a duplicate), I for another $28 off which made it a nice deal.










Point being, perhaps look locally for an open box deal?


----------



## dirthawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd6675* /forum/post/15424967
> 
> 
> I have a question about changing activities. I have a "Watch TV" activity set up and when I switch to the "Listen to CD" activity, I am not sure how to switch back to the "Watch TV" activity without turning off my cable box. I am sure there is a setting that I have not set but I am not sure what that is. Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> BD6675



Under the "Watch TV" action tab select settings>change options>click bullet "leave on" for unused devices. When switching to the "Listen to CD" action the cable box will remain on.


----------



## tdogroeder

Does the One only charge when you get the green check mark after putting it in the cradle?


Sometimes when I put it in the cradle I don't get the check mark and I don't know if it is charging.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder* /forum/post/15431073
> 
> 
> Does the One only charge when you get the green check mark after putting it in the cradle?
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I put it in the cradle I don't get the check mark and I don't know if it is charging.



if it's in the cradle it's charging or charged.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

I'm just about ready to buy one of these myself although I'm wondering if I should wait for an RF version. Anyone have any word on a development like that?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15431871
> 
> 
> I'm just about ready to buy one of these myself although I'm wondering if I should wait for an RF version. Anyone have any word on a development like that?



do you have many rf devices? i hear rf support isn't going to be great even if it does exist, i guess a lot of rf devices use very proprietary frequencies??


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15432064
> 
> 
> do you have many rf devices?



No, it doesn't look like it.



> Quote:
> i hear rf support isn't going to be great even if it does exist, i guess a lot of rf devices use very proprietary frequencies??



Yeah, it's not that important to me. Just more of a curiosity and possibly a convenience issue as far as "line of sight" goes although that doesn't sound like it's much of an issue with this remote anyways.










Order placed.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15431126
> 
> 
> if it's in the cradle it's charging or charged.



The battery indicator is about half green.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15432064
> 
> 
> do you have many rf devices? i hear rf support isn't going to be great even if it does exist, i guess a lot of rf devices use very proprietary frequencies??



The purpose of an RF remote is the ability to use it from other areas of the house, not just the room the gear is located. The RF remote transmits the signals to a base that then converts the signal to IR for your equipment.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15432064
> 
> 
> do you have many rf devices? i hear rf support isn't going to be great even if it does exist, i guess a lot of rf devices use very proprietary frequencies??



The extender below is the receiver.You plug IR emitters in the back of receiver for up to eight devices. The emitters other end is attatched to the device's "IR window". The remote (1000 or 890 Harmony) sends RF to the receiver. The receiver sends IR to the device. As said in previous post, you no longer have to point the remote at the equipment.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...s/378&cl=us,en


----------



## jimtut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15431126
> 
> 
> if it's in the cradle it's charging or charged.



Is there supposed to be a fully-charged icon when it's in the cradle? I only charge mine about once a month, so I like to give it a full charge. But, the icon is always the same. It always look like it's about 25% charged, even after a day.


Would it have killed them to have a charging icon that updates? Every cellphone for the last 10 years does _that_...


----------



## Teisco

There is a mystery about that icon. Mine did become full green only once.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimtut* /forum/post/15438026
> 
> 
> Would it have killed them to have a charging icon that updates? Every cellphone for the last 10 years does _that_...



A non-issue for me. This thing holds a charge so well you don't even need to be concerend about it (unlike my last two cellphones which need to be recharged daily)


Just took the Harmony One out of the cradle to have a look and the charge icon is fully green.


----------



## Teisco

We are talking about the large icon in the middle of the screen, not the little indicator in the upper right. The large icon only shows on the charger and only once showed full green for me.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimtut* /forum/post/15438026
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be a fully-charged icon when it's in the cradle? I only charge mine about once a month, so I like to give it a full charge. But, the icon is always the same. It always look like it's about 25% charged, even after a day.
> 
> 
> Would it have killed them to have a charging icon that updates? Every cellphone for the last 10 years does _that_...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teisco* /forum/post/15438165
> 
> 
> There is a mystery about that icon. Mine did become full green only once.



that screen that comes up when you first throw it in the charger, don't worry about it.


as long as the battery icon shows full what dies it matter? just look at the battery icon in the upper right, if it's fully green then you're fully charged. the remote takes like no time to charge, couple hours maybe?


----------



## jlaavenger

I love my Harmony One but lately when I turn on an activity it also turns on the last used activity. For example if I watched a DVD last night, then finished and shut down the TV and DVD and the next morning select Watch TV both the TV, PVR and DVD player come on. The same happens with my Blu Ray player. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## dougyN

I just recently purchased the Harmony One. So far I enjoy it but have a couple of questions.


1. When I slightly move my remote back and forth to test to see if the movement feature works. It does but I hear there is something possibly broken? It sounds like there is a part moving in the remote. It that normal or do I have a broken unit? It seems to work just fine but just wanted to ask.


2. How long does it take to charge your remote? I had it charged overnight and still isn't completely charged. Is that a problem for anyone else or just me?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## klanda

Hi there. Both Future Shop and Best Buy are out of stock of the One. That seems a bit surprising... Is there any chance that Logitech are about to release an upgrade? Or is there another explanation?


K


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougyN* /forum/post/15438852
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the Harmony One. So far I enjoy it but have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 1. When I slightly move my remote back and forth to test to see if the movement feature works. It does but I hear there is something possibly broken? It sounds like there is a part moving in the remote. It that normal or do I have a broken unit? It seems to work just fine but just wanted to ask.
> 
> 
> 2. How long does it take to charge your remote? I had it charged overnight and still isn't completely charged. Is that a problem for anyone else or just me?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



yes, that's the movement sensor, it's actually in the FAQ and i believe in the manual that comes with the ONE


are you sure it's not fully charged? what does the battery symbol in the upper right show exactly? it should take only a few hours to charge fully at the most. also try using the remote until the battery is totally dead, the software that decides how much battery life you have left may need this to recalibrate itself. it may be reporting incorrect battery usage



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klanda* /forum/post/15438974
> 
> 
> Hi there. Both Future Shop and Best Buy are out of stock of the One. That seems a bit surprising... Is there any chance that Logitech are about to release an upgrade? Or is there another explanation?
> 
> 
> K



probably just means they're out of stock due to the christmas rush.


if they were going to release a new model i would have figured it'd have been before christmas, i wouldn't be expecting a refresh for at least a few month at this point. then again who knows for sure?


----------



## joe221

I long ago figured out the 360 was finicky and did this work around. It also comes in handy because sometimes I want to leave the 360 but come back and don't want to stop the game or movie.


Tell the Harmony to leave it on always and assign on and off to the rocker switch next to "Info". It save a lot of "help" grief and adds tons of flexibility.


----------



## rdef1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klanda* /forum/post/15438974
> 
> 
> Hi there. Both Future Shop and Best Buy are out of stock of the One. That seems a bit surprising... Is there any chance that Logitech are about to release an upgrade? Or is there another explanation?
> 
> 
> K



Not sure where you are in Canada, but I managed to just get one at the Futureshop at Yonge Dundas square in Toronto. There were three on the shelves when I grabbed mine.


good luck


----------



## SbuxKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klanda* /forum/post/15438974
> 
> 
> Hi there. Both Future Shop and Best Buy are out of stock of the One. That seems a bit surprising... Is there any chance that Logitech are about to release an upgrade? Or is there another explanation?
> 
> 
> K



I just got the last one in Victoria, but both Future Shops said they had more coming in by the 7th. I cannot recommend this remote highly enough - I thought that the 550 was okay, but this thing rocks. Plus, the bouncing the signal off the front of my plasma to dim the lights is pretty slick.


----------



## dacm99

I know this may have been mentioned in the past but do the hard buttons tend to stick on the "one"? I have the 1000 and the small hard buttons have begun to stick and send IR messeges over and over to the tv. It is only the hard buttons, but my wife likes using them. I nearly threw my remote against the wall tonight. Can anyone give me a quick run down of dislikes of this remote besides the software issues I have read about? The 1000 looks so cool but is just a heap of garbage in daily use. Please tell me good things so I can buy this new remote to save my sanity. Thanks again.


----------



## dougyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15439217
> 
> 
> yes, that's the movement sensor, it's actually in the FAQ and i believe in the manual that comes with the ONE
> 
> 
> are you sure it's not fully charged? what does the battery symbol in the upper right show exactly? it should take only a few hours to charge fully at the most. also try using the remote until the battery is totally dead, the software that decides how much battery life you have left may need this to recalibrate itself. it may be reporting incorrect battery usage



I wasn't sure about the movement sensor so I had to ask.









The battery shows just about full but not completely full. So the thing I should do is just let it go fully dead and then charge it?


----------



## digitalguy2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15378964
> 
> 
> Assuming your battery has some juice, try rebooting. Just pull the battery and replace it. No settings will be lost. I pull the battery whenever I clean my remote.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, _*if rebooting and adjusting the sensitivity yeilds no changes in your current problem*_ with regard to the screen responsiveness, then I'd be inclined to think your remote is defective.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this procedure and it worked fine for the 1st minute or two, then it started to freeze up again off and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll return this one for a replacement and hopefully have better luck on the next one. Thank you for your help.



Update: I received my replacement and it works perfectly, This is an amazing remote, now I know why harmony calls this THE ONE.







Thanks for the reply's and tips , This remote as well as this forum are amazing. Thanks again.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguy2008* /forum/post/15444216
> 
> 
> now I know why harmony calls this THE ONE.



I thought Neo was the One.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/15444868
> 
> 
> I thought Neo was the One.



no he's just a tool


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacm99* /forum/post/15444145
> 
> 
> I know this may have been mentioned in the past but do the hard buttons tend to stick on the "one"?...



My H1 has had daily moderate use since I bought it February 18, 2008. I've never had a stuck button.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacm99* /forum/post/15444145
> 
> 
> ...Can anyone give me a quick run down of dislikes of this remote besides the software issues I have read about?...



The rounded back on the H1. I know it's rounded that way to ensure perfect placement in the cradle. However, the fact that it's rounded means you have to pick up the remote (or stabilize it with your other hand) to use any buttons that are not in the center.
Glossy finish shows fingerprints way too easily.
LCD soft buttons are hard to reach unless you have long fingers. I suppose that's inherent to having the perfect hard-button layout.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacm99* /forum/post/15444145
> 
> 
> ...The 1000 looks so cool but is just a heap of garbage in daily use...



The H1 looks cool and yet is still a functional, integral part of my home theater.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacm99* /forum/post/15444145
> 
> 
> ...Please tell me good things so I can buy this new remote to save my sanity...



If the aforementioned complaints of mine are all I can come up with, then I'd say the H1 is almost perfect in every other aspect.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15439217
> 
> 
> ...probably just means they're out of stock due to the christmas rush...



I had ordered run through Amazon at J&R about three weeks before Christmas but it was listed as backordered. I finally canceled the order and ordered one directly from Amazon (for cheaper with the rebate). Got it within 5 days.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15440297
> 
> 
> I long ago figured out the 360 was finicky and did this work around. It also comes in handy because sometimes I want to leave the 360 but come back and don't want to stop the game or movie.
> 
> 
> Tell the Harmony to leave it on always and assign on and off to the rocker switch next to "Info". It save a lot of "help" grief and adds tons of flexibility.



I can only get the Harmony to control the Xbox360 maybe 5% of the time. I also gave up and just let the activity assume that the Xbox was always on. 99% of the time with I use the Xbox I use it with the gamer pad, so I just turn it on and off with that.


But the other 1% of the time I want to go into Media Center and it sure would be nice to stick with the Harmony. I'm sure someone has tried an IR repeater to boost the signal. I guess that doesn't work?


----------



## bd6675

Sometimes when I hit the master "off" button, my Panasonic DMP-BD35 blu-ray player turns on. What can I do to stop this? This usually happens after I use my watch DVD activity and switch back to my watch tv activity. Once I am done with the watch DVD activity, I hit the watch tv activity and the blu-ray player shuts off because I added the power toggle to the watch DVD activity after I leave the activity. I am wondering if that is the reason why. In all my activities that are NOT my watch tv activity, I want either my blu-ray player or my cd player to turn off when I am done with the activity. Maybe I need to set something differently. Anyone have an idea?


Thanks,


BD6675


----------



## EnochLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15446284
> 
> 
> I can only get the Harmony to control the Xbox360 maybe 5% of the time. I also gave up and just let the activity assume that the Xbox was always on...But the other 1% of the time I want to go into Media Center and it sure would be nice to stick with the Harmony. I'm sure someone has tried an IR repeater to boost the signal. I guess that doesn't work?













I have no trouble at all controlling my Xbox 360 with my Harmony One. All actions work fine, though there is a slight delay compared to my stock Media Center 360 IR remote.


Have you tried adjusting the latency (delay) settings on your One? I've got mine set to 100 ms for all 360 commands and it works fine.


----------



## moonhawk

Always remember to keep the One pointed at your components after starting an activity until everything is working properly.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd6675* /forum/post/15446452
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I hit the master "off" button, my Panasonic DMP-BD35 blu-ray player turns on. What can I do to stop this? This usually happens after I use my watch DVD activity and switch back to my watch tv activity. Once I am done with the watch DVD activity, I hit the watch tv activity and the blu-ray player shuts off because I added the power toggle to the watch DVD activity after I leave the activity. I am wondering if that is the reason why. In all my activities that are NOT my watch tv activity, I want either my blu-ray player or my cd player to turn off when I am done with the activity. Maybe I need to set something differently. Anyone have an idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> BD6675



use discrete poweron and poweroff commands as opposed to powertoggle.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnochLight* /forum/post/15446479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble at all controlling my Xbox 360 with my Harmony One. All actions work fine, though there is a slight delay compared to my stock Media Center 360 IR remote.
> 
> 
> Have you tried adjusting the latency (delay) settings on your One? I've got mine set to 100 ms for all 360 commands and it works fine.



Really? I thought it was generally accepted that the Harmony couldn't reliably control the Xbox360. I've got Inter-Device Delay set to 500 and Inter-Key Delay to 0. I just realized that if I hit the "Default" button, then it sets both values to 500. I'm not sure how the second value was set to 0. I'll retest and see what happens.


BTW, how far are you from the Xbox?


----------



## kram1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15446796
> 
> 
> use discrete poweron and poweroff commands as opposed to powertoggle.



Can you explain discrete as opposed to powertoggle please ?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15449296
> 
> 
> Can you explain discrete as opposed to powertoggle please ?



Power toggle will only change the state of the power. For example, if the power is off, power toggle will switch it to on.


Discrete is a separate command for on and a separate command for off. So if the set is on and you send a discrete on command, nothing will happen. Versus if the set were on and a power is sent, the set would be toggled to off, even if that is not what you intended.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15446284
> 
> 
> 
> But the other 1% of the time I want to go into Media Center and it sure would be nice to stick with the Harmony. I'm sure someone has tried an IR repeater to boost the signal. I guess that doesn't work?



Make sure Media Center is an assigned button or LCD place. Use it to turn on the 360 and go right to MC.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15446796
> 
> 
> use discrete poweron and poweroff commands as opposed to powertoggle.



Where can you get discrete codes for the BD35/55?


----------



## Maverickster2

I have heard grumblings at remotecentral and the Logitech Forums of the 890 being possibly discontinued. I can't vouch for this since I have no first-hand information on it, but those who have been discussing it are presuming this since they're having difficulty obtaining adequate stock. IF this is true, it can only mean that the long-awaited RF version of the Harmony One must be in the works.


I am an 890 user with a nearly full 400-disc DVD Jukebox and nearly fully 300-disc CD Jukebox (I know, media server, blah, blah, blah), and thus, I make extensive use of the Media Button on my 890. If the 890 is being phased out in favor of an RF version of the One, I need to know whether I should be "stocking up" on 890s or whether I should embrace the Harmony "Two". The deciding factor on that for me is whether the "Two" will support the "media button" functions to allow you to load a list of discs and select from it. I looked through this thread to see whether the One supports that and found some posts early on suggesting that it does not, but that it might with a software/firmware update.


So, after that long-winded explanation, anyone know if the One supports the Media Button functions for Jukebox control in the same manner the 880/890 did?


Thanks in advanced.


--Mav


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15452228
> 
> 
> Where can you get discrete codes for the BD35/55?



If the discrete codes are known, you will see such a button. Try to to find it in the custom buttons. Obviously, should be labeled "power on" and "power off" -- there will also be a power toggle.


If there ARE discrete codes, in device setup (rerun it) select the option that uses a "different button to turn my device on and off" and select the appropriate codes.


If there AREN'T discrete codes in there, you'll likely out of luck. You can request the specs from the MFR to see if there are any in there, but it's not likely.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/15452228
> 
> 
> Where can you get discrete codes for the BD35/55?



My trick is to use 'eject' as the power on command. This will power on the unit, and eject the tray. I then use the toggle power command to turn it off. Works like a charm!


----------



## dougyN

When I received my Harmony One, it ended up freezing on me a couple of times. In result, I took the battery out both times and now it works just fine. Was it ok to take the battery out? I believe it's ok but I want to ask to make sure.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougyN* /forum/post/15453532
> 
> 
> When I received my Harmony One, it ended up freezing on me a couple of times. In result, I took the battery out both times and now it works just fine. Was it ok to take the battery out? I believe it's ok but I want to ask to make sure.



Didn't it arrive with the battery out? Why not?


----------



## bunkaroo

Looking for some feedback on an issue.


I have had the H1 for a while now, but I have never been able to get the remote to properly power on my Oppo 980 when using the activity I setup. My specific device page for it powers it on and off just fine. Also, I put an extra command at the end of the activity startup to do PowerToggle for the Oppo and that works.


I've played around with the delay times and power up order but nothing works. Today I setup a separate activity with only the Oppo. The only thing it should do is power on the Oppo so there should be no subsequent commands that it would get confused by. Still nothing.


My work around of adding the PowerToggle is fine for turning it on but it doesn't help me when I want to turn everything off.


Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## tmauceri

Just finished setting up the Harmony, it's my third universal remote so I didn't have any set-up problems once I got up on the learning curve.

I do have 2 questions though. First one is can you make the font bigger? My 54 year eyes arn't what they used to be. Second, can you program the remote by hand? I found near the end of the set-up if I needed to fix one thing, it was annoying to go back to the computer for a tweak. I havn't gone through the forum yet, a lot of pages. Just point me in the right direction. Thank You.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmauceri* /forum/post/15456858
> 
> 
> First one is can you make the font bigger? My 54 year eyes arn't what they used to be



It's not your eyes. The problem is that your arms got shorter!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmauceri* /forum/post/15456858
> 
> 
> Second, can you program the remote by hand? I found near the end of the set-up if I needed to fix one thing, it was annoying to go back to the computer for a tweak.



Nope. You have to go back to the computer for every tweak.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15457168
> 
> 
> Nope. You have to go back to the computer for every tweak.



he's correct, but let me add this, once you get the tweaks down, your trips back will be very infrequent.


i don't even remember the last time i had to use the help button.


----------



## maz1168

All,

Great forum and a lot of help over the last couple weeks.

Love the remote and have it set just the way I want it but cannot figure how to set an activity to control my Sirius tuner and AV receiver so I can use the great logos. When I set up "Listen to Radio" I do not see an option for favorite channels. Do I have to set an activity to "Watch TV" in order to listen to my satellite radio? Thx.


----------



## citico

Set it up as "Listen to Music"


----------



## maz1168

That has the option to add icons?

OK, I'll give it a try. Thx for the quick response.


----------



## tdogroeder

I don't think my H1 is charging. The indicater in the upper right hand corner was on one bar and it was red, so I put in the charging cradle last night about 8 and this afternoon it's after 4 it is still on red. What gives?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder* /forum/post/15466762
> 
> 
> I don't think my H1 is charging. The indicater in the upper right hand corner was on one bar and it was red, so I put in the charging cradle last night about 8 and this afternoon it's after 4 it is still on red. What gives?



try using it and see if it shuts off. use it until it actually does turn itself off.


someone mentioned in the past that the software on the remote can get confused about how much battery life is really left, this may be the case? it's kind of a long shot, but can't hurt to try, if it lasts a week in the red, you'll know it's been charging i suppose.


and it's also worth asking, did it beep when set into the cradle? and did a large charging icon briefly display? if not then i'd say it never charged, could be a problem with the cradle no contacting the charging posts.


----------



## citico

Take the battery out for about 5 seconds and replace it. That will reboot the H1. Then it should charge!!


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15466950
> 
> 
> try using it and see if it shuts off. use it until it actually does turn itself off.
> 
> 
> someone mentioned in the past that the software on the remote can get confused about how much battery life is really left, this may be the case? it's kind of a long shot, but can't hurt to try, if it lasts a week in the red, you'll know it's been charging i suppose.
> 
> 
> and it's also worth asking, did it beep when set into the cradle? and did a large charging icon briefly display? if not then i'd say it never charged, could be a problem with the cradle no contacting the charging posts.



It has only beeped twice out of all the times I have set it in the cradle. It did charge completely once, but has never charged all the way since.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15467009
> 
> 
> Take the battery out for about 5 seconds and replace it. That will reboot the H1. Then it should charge!!



I have done that.


----------



## Brandito

well, try using it till the battery dies off completely and then charge it, i'd also try contacting logitech, could be a defective remote.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15468025
> 
> 
> well, try using it till the battery dies off completely and then charge it, i'd also try contacting logitech, could be a defective remote.



I will do that. I did contact them about it earlier and they had me do a firmware update, but still no luck. If it doesn't charge again I will call support and see about a getting a new remote.


----------



## Djoel

My 880 mini usb broke,( thus the inability to load up commands) now I'm thinking about getting a One. Anybody has second thought coming from a 880 to the 1?


Thanks


DJoel


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15480528
> 
> 
> My 880 mini usb broke,( thus the inability to load up commands) now I'm thinking about getting a One. Anybody has second thought coming from a 880 to the 1?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> DJoel



Get another 880!!









I've had a 880 for over 2 years & I received a One for Christmas.

Don't get me wrong the One is a nice remote & is just as easy to setup as the 880 is but....


If you've had the 880 long enough that you can operate it without looking you will need to completely re-learn the remote since everything is different on the One.


The IR output is much lower than the 880, with the One I have to point the remote at my gear & the beam can be blocked, the IR on the 880 was super powerful, I could point it the complete opposite direction & my gear would still get the signal.


My biggest gripe is the touch screen, yes it is pretty but it only holds 3 activities per screen & you have to look at the touch screen to make sure you hit the right command, I could use every function on the 880 without looking, the touch screen actually makes the One harder to use!


I'm sure in time I'll get the hang of the One but if I hadn't received it as a gift I wouldn't have bought one myself to replace the 880.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15480528
> 
> 
> My 880 mini usb broke,( thus the inability to load up commands) now I'm thinking about getting a One. Anybody has second thought coming from a 880 to the 1?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> DJoel



I still have and use both. I'll take the One even with the touchy screen.


----------



## IfixitBIG

I made the jump from the 880 to the ONE, and never looked back. I love the ONE!


----------



## vonzoog

The button layout of the 880 is terrible compared to the one. I had the 880 and now have the One. Even with the wife complaining that I was spending money on another remote the One was/is well worth it.


Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## frankspin

Is the H1 supposed to control all aspects of the Xbox? Example: once it's turned on, can I use the directional pad on the remote to navigate the menus?


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15480528
> 
> 
> My 880 mini usb broke,( thus the inability to load up commands) now I'm thinking about getting a One. Anybody has second thought coming from a 880 to the 1?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> DJoel



I have two 880's and a One as well. My main viewing room has the One. Nothing wrong with the 880. However, the One is better because of the look and feel as well as the size and placement of the buttons. YMMV.


----------



## Djoel

Thanks guys I already ordered one Harmony 1







Hope I like it as much as the 880...I'll report back once i s set up and running..


Has anyone experience the brake off, of the usb on the Harmony? Is it something I can fix? I notice the four, five little prong thingy aren't there.

I wont be able to make contact with the board, and the tiny usb connector.










Djoel


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankspin* /forum/post/15483212
> 
> 
> Is the H1 supposed to control all aspects of the Xbox? Example: once it's turned on, can I use the directional pad on the remote to navigate the menus?



i use mine to do this all the time. mostly as a music player, streaming in from my mac via the connect360 3rd party software. it integrates perfectly with itunes.

made a great xmas playlist over the holidays with hundreds of tunes and had it loop with the tv off when i had guests over.

you can navigate all 360 menus via the directional pad. one tip is to map the xbox360 'b' button to the harmony remote's 'exit' button so you can go in an out of menus w/o having to use the 'b' on the touchscreen. i also had it set up once with the 360's 'a' and 'b' mapped to the rocker button's top and bottom respectively. this allowed me to navigate in and out menus with 'one' button.

one caveat... i've read others who have issues with the 360's ir receiver being a little weak on the reception side. i've only experienced this a few times as i'm mostly in direct line of site and fairly close from remote to unit. one way around it is to get an ir remote receiver/transmitter and put the ir blaster right in front of the 360's ir window.


----------



## b_scott

on the 360 you cannot use channel up and down to page the lists like you can with the controller's triggers though, FYI. I tried once and I ended up sending a game invite to someone.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/15485792
> 
> 
> on the 360 you cannot use channel up and down to page the lists like you can with the controller's triggers though, FYI. I tried once and I ended up sending a game invite to someone.



tried remapping the channel buttons on the remotes?


----------



## b_scott

yeah i could do that, i guess i meant the way it's set up originally. sorry.


----------



## Maverickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverickster2* /forum/post/15452635
> 
> 
> I have heard grumblings at remotecentral and the Logitech Forums of the 890 being possibly discontinued. I can't vouch for this since I have no first-hand information on it, but those who have been discussing it are presuming this since they're having difficulty obtaining adequate stock. IF this is true, it can only mean that the long-awaited RF version of the Harmony One must be in the works.
> 
> 
> I am an 890 user with a nearly full 400-disc DVD Jukebox and nearly fully 300-disc CD Jukebox (I know, media server, blah, blah, blah), and thus, I make extensive use of the Media Button on my 890. If the 890 is being phased out in favor of an RF version of the One, I need to know whether I should be "stocking up" on 890s or whether I should embrace the Harmony "Two". The deciding factor on that for me is whether the "Two" will support the "media button" functions to allow you to load a list of discs and select from it. I looked through this thread to see whether the One supports that and found some posts early on suggesting that it does not, but that it might with a software/firmware update.
> 
> 
> So, after that long-winded explanation, anyone know if the One supports the Media Button functions for Jukebox control in the same manner the 880/890 did?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> 
> --Mav



Anyone? Does the One supports the Media Button functions for Jukebox control in the same manner the 880/890 did?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverickster2* /forum/post/15485923
> 
> 
> Anyone? Does the One supports the Media Button functions for Jukebox control in the same manner the 880/890 did?



i wish. check out http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...d=11518#M11518 for additional posts on the subject.


----------



## bpstr5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15485275
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I already ordered one Harmony 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I like it as much as the 880...I'll report back once i s set up and running..
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience the brake off, of the usb on the Harmony? Is it something I can fix? I notice the four, five little prong thingy aren't there.
> 
> I wont be able to make contact with the board, and the tiny usb connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Djoel



I had one of our 880's fall on the bare concrete of our theater before the carpeting was in and snapped off the usb. I took it to a local computer repair place and they soldered it back on for about $15 I think. Two years later and still working great. I also have a H1 in addition to 2 880's and prefer the H1.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpstr5* /forum/post/15492654
> 
> 
> I had one of our 880's fall on the bare concrete of our theater before the carpeting was in and snapped off the usb. I took it to a local computer repair place and they soldered it back on for about $15 I think. Two years later and still working great. I also have a H1 in addition to 2 880's and prefer the H1.





Yeah I brought mine in to work,there is this guy who did a great soldering job, but it fell off once I tried to connect the wire for down loading..

I think they might be something broken on the end part of the usb.

I'll take a picture tonight of it..Maybe it's a lost cause.










Thanks


Djoel


----------



## suchat

test


i am new member


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15494943
> 
> 
> Yeah I brought mine in to work,there is this guy who did a great soldering job, but it fell off once I tried to connect the wire for down loading..
> 
> I think they might be something broken on the end part of the usb.
> 
> I'll take a picture tonight of it..Maybe it's a lost cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Djoel



my guess is your warranty is now void, if anyone else had this problem, i'd highly suggest an rma first.


----------



## NismoZ

Is there a way to make the remote repond quickly after you press your activity? Pressing watch TV, then the remote waits powering everyhting on for longer then it needs to. During this time, I could be finding a channel that I want to watch.


Thanks for help.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NismoZ* /forum/post/15501039
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make the remote repond quickly after you press your activity? Pressing watch TV, then the remote waits powering everyhting on for longer then it needs to. During this time, I could be finding a channel that I want to watch.
> 
> 
> Thanks for help.



change your power on and input delays for each of your devices, you'll have to play around to find out exactly how long of a delay you really need.


you may not in fact be able to find a channel to watch depending on what length delay your devices need.


----------



## NismoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15501329
> 
> 
> change your power on and input delays for each of your devices, you'll have to play around to find out exactly how long of a delay you really need.
> 
> 
> you may not in fact be able to find a channel to watch depending on what length delay your devices need.



My Samsung DLP power on was set to 28000ms by default, changed it to 3000 and it good now. Thanks.


2 more questions:


1. I've read about Inter-Device Delay on searches, theres a good link here:
http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/show...45&postcount=6 


If I lower the Inter-Device Delay from default 500ms to lower, what advantage will I see?


2. How can I re-order my Device listing on the remote when I click "Devices"? I see how to re-order activities in the v7.5 software, but not devices.


Thank you.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NismoZ* /forum/post/15503538
> 
> 
> My Samsung DLP power on was set to 28000ms by default, changed it to 3000 and it good now. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 2 more questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I've read about Inter-Device Delay on searches, theres a good link here:
> http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/show...45&postcount=6
> 
> 
> If I lower the Inter-Device Delay from default 500ms to lower, what advantage will I see?
> 
> 
> 2. How can I re-order my Device listing on the remote when I click "Devices"? I see how to re-order activities in the v7.5 software, but not devices.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



you can't reorder the devices to my knowledge, they seem to be prioritized depending on the activity you're in though.


----------



## EnochLight

Hmmm - I've got most of my delay timings at 100 milliseconds. My system starts up "lickety split"! I guess YMMV...


----------



## JayS99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder* /forum/post/15466762
> 
> 
> I don't think my H1 is charging. The indicater in the upper right hand corner was on one bar and it was red, so I put in the charging cradle last night about 8 and this afternoon it's after 4 it is still on red. What gives?



trogroeder,


How did you make out with your battery. I just got my H1, charged the battery (which took several hours to be full), then went about doing a lot of programming to it. I get the beep when I lay it in the cradle, I've got a "full" battery symbol but in red on the remote. When it was fully charged in the cradle, it had a full battery symbol. How long is a full charge supposed to take?


Jay S.


----------



## EnochLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayS99* /forum/post/15504574
> 
> 
> trogroeder,
> 
> 
> How did you make out with your battery. I just got my H1, charged the battery (which took several hours to be full), then went about doing a lot of programming to it. I get the beep when I lay it in the cradle, I've got a "full" battery symbol but in red on the remote. When it was fully charged in the cradle, it had a full battery symbol. How long is a full charge supposed to take?
> 
> 
> Jay S.




These are the same batteries inside of Logitech's Squeezebox Duet Controllers - a very small lithium ion. Fully empty to fully charged should take no more than a few hours.


----------



## JayS99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnochLight* /forum/post/15505435
> 
> 
> These are the same batteries inside of Logitech's Squeezebox Duet Controllers - a very small lithium ion. Fully empty to fully charged should take no more than a few hours.



Enochlight,


Thanks. It appears that I may have been confused. The first time I charged the remote, I am 100% certain that I saw a full battery "symbol" on the screen of the H1. I have done more reading, and Logitech is saying that the image which shows the charging symbol with a Lightning Bolt is static and never changes. Again, the first time I charged the device I absolutely saw a different symbol than the one with the Lightning bolt through it.


Jay S.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayS99* /forum/post/15504574
> 
> 
> trogroeder,
> 
> 
> How did you make out with your battery. I just got my H1, charged the battery (which took several hours to be full), then went about doing a lot of programming to it. I get the beep when I lay it in the cradle, I've got a "full" battery symbol but in red on the remote. When it was fully charged in the cradle, it had a full battery symbol. How long is a full charge supposed to take?
> 
> 
> Jay S.



It's charging and the charge meter is full after enough time in the cradle.


----------



## hoopmanjh

I can't post a link (not enough prior posts) but on the Logitech website they're now showing the Harmony 1100, which looks like a 1000 except it's black. (And there are probably functional differences, but I haven't checked them out in depth yet. The comparison tool on the website doesn't show any differences, though.)


Sadly, I'm not seeing a Harmony One with RF yet . . .


----------



## Jim S

Anyone have an issue with their One rebooting after being jarred a bit (and I don't mean dropped from six feet)? I don't remember it being this sensitive to handling when it was new.


----------



## NismoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15503596
> 
> 
> you can't reorder the devices to my knowledge, they seem to be prioritized depending on the activity you're in though.



Thanks for the answer to number 2. I found that out last night, depends on what you activity you are on.


Can anyone answer question 1? Still trying to figure out that one.


> Quote:
> 1. I've read about Inter-Device Delay on searches, theres a good link here:
> http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/show...45&postcount=6
> 
> 
> If I lower the Inter-Device Delay from default 500ms to lower, what advantage will I see?


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NismoZ* /forum/post/15511627
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer to number 2. I found that out last night, depends on what you activity you are on.
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer question 1? Still trying to figure out that one.



If you can trim your delay times then the remote will seem more responsive and you will have to point it at the devices for a shorter period of time. However, if you make the delays too short you risk having a device ignore a command because it was sent out too quickly after the previous command. Just another opportunity to play with the settings and get the remote dialed in.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15495382
> 
> 
> my guess is your warranty is now void, if anyone else had this problem, i'd highly suggest an rma first.




Thanks for your responce, what's a rma ?


Djoel


----------



## nickpoz

I went to Best Buy today to buy a ONE and the Salesman pointed me towards the 550 which is almost $200 less. Besides the touch screen what are the big differences?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15517691
> 
> 
> Thanks for your responce, what's a rma ?
> 
> 
> Djoel



it's when you contact the manufacturer, declare that you have a defective product, they then give you an rma number which is used to identify the defective product that you then mail to them for exchange or repair.


sometimes they won't require that you send the broken device back, logitech has been known to simply send out a new device or possibly a refurbished one that works.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15518169
> 
> 
> I went to Best Buy today to buy a ONE and the Salesman pointed me towards the 550 which is almost $200 less. Besides the touch screen what are the big differences?



i have an H1 and bought a 550 for my mom for christmas. the H1 is really only about 100 bucks more, 150 at the most.


to put it simply, i'd still pay the extra money for the H1 after using the 550. the 550 is a fine remote, don't get me wrong, but it's not near the remote that the h1 is.


the H1 feels better in your hand, has a better button layout, more customizable display, it's just all round a better remote.


----------



## nickpoz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15518373
> 
> 
> it's when you contact the manufacturer, declare that you have a defective product, they then give you an rma number which is used to identify the defective product that you then mail to them for exchange or repair.
> 
> 
> sometimes they won't require that you send the broken device back, logitech has been known to simply send out a new device or possibly a refurbished one that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have an H1 and bought a 550 for my mom for christmas. the H1 is really only about 100 bucks more, 150 at the most.
> 
> 
> to put it simply, i'd still pay the extra money for the H1 after using the 550. the 550 is a fine remote, don't get me wrong, but it's not near the remote that the h1 is.
> 
> 
> the H1 feels better in your hand, has a better button layout, more customizable display, it's just all round a better remote.



Best Buy had the 550 for $50 and the One for $250 in the store. Online the One was around $220. They said they would match the online price


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15518436
> 
> 
> Best Buy had the 550 for $50 and the One for $250 in the store. Online the One was around $220. They said they would match the online price



It's $197 on Amazon right now & that's with free shipping & no tax (depending on what state you live in).


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15518436
> 
> 
> Best Buy had the 550 for $50 and the One for $250 in the store. Online the One was around $220. They said they would match the online price



i see a number on online stores shipping the H1 for well under 200 bucks.


i only paid 200 for my H1 at Best Buy


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15518169
> 
> 
> I went to Best Buy today to buy a ONE and the Salesman pointed me towards the 550 which is almost $200 less. Besides the touch screen what are the big differences?



DON'T get the 550! I'm on my third one. The first two I had to return under warranty for buttons that failed. I would NEVER get another 550. It's been relegated to the bedroom. I now use the One with our main setup.


----------



## WoodsonNoles

So I am still having the issue with my Harmony One for the turning on the tv activity. It turns on my tv and stereo both to the right setting (I have it set to always keep my dvr on) and then for some reason changes my panny to channel 5 (instead of going to HDMI 2). Any ideas? I re-did the activities and it was working great for a week, and now this problem has come back


Here are my settings:


The Remote will ensure your system is set up as follows:


PVR is on (it calls it a PVR for whatever reason)

TV is on

Mini System (CD, Radio, Cassette) is on

All of your other devices are off


After the devices are turned on, the devices will be set as follows:


PVR is set to Cable in

TV is set to HDMI 2

Mini System (CD, Radio, Cassette) is set to Video


----------



## nickpoz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15518863
> 
> 
> i see a number on online stores shipping the H1 for well under 200 bucks.
> 
> 
> i only paid 200 for my H1 at Best Buy



$212 online at best buy and I have several gift cards which will bring it down some more. Id buy it from Amazon but not patient enough to wait to have it shipped to save a few dollars


----------



## Rugyboogie

Hi Guys

I am wanting to replace my Marantz RC-5400 with the Harmony One for its easy programming.

My system is in a dedicated room, with the Sony VPL-100 being overhead and behind me.

My amps are at the front of the room. The Theta Casablanca, HD DVD player and my Blue ray player are sitting at the side of my room. The Theta turns on the amps via the low voltage trigger.

My question is will the Harmony with its one button select option be able to turn on my gear without having to wave the remote in all of the directions of my gear.

Thanks,

Rugyboogie


----------



## ggersch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15517691
> 
> 
> Thanks for your responce, what's a rma ?
> 
> 
> Djoel



The actual acronym is: Return Merchandise Authorization


As others have stated, you need it to return something to the manufacturer. It's usually a series of numbers, and is kind of like a UPS tracking #. Always list it prominently in the address when you send something back, or it may get rejected.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15518373
> 
> 
> it's when you contact the manufacturer, declare that you have a defective product, they then give you an rma number which is used to identify the defective product that you then mail to them for exchange or repair.
> 
> sometimes they won't require that you send the broken device back, logitech has been known to simply send out a new device or possibly a refurbished one that works.



Pardon my ignorance







Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggersch* /forum/post/15519655
> 
> 
> The actual acronym is: Return Merchandise Authorization
> 
> 
> As others have stated, you need it to return something to the manufacturer. It's usually a series of numbers, and is kind of like a UPS tracking #. Always list it prominently in the address when you send something back, or it may get rejected.




Yes, I've always heard RA# Return Authorization number, live and learn










Thanks


Djoel


----------



## Djoel

Hey I'm trying to set my ONE at the moment, and I notice the inputs for watch TV only goes up to 4 inputs???? I only use 5 & 6 HDMI on my PDP, what gives







I


I what to set this thing right, my 880 wasn't up to it's potential, I'm sure of this







...So you guys will see allot of me in the few following weeks










This is my humble set up at the moment.


TV

Pioneer 5070


Source

Tivo series 3

CD/SD DVD Oppo DV-890H

HDXA-2 Toshiba

DMP-BD30 Panasonic


EQ

SMS-1 Velodyne


AVR

TX-SR806 Onkyo


If anyone has a similar set up or has some suggestion on going about this it would be highly appreciate










Thanks


DJoel


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15520844
> 
> 
> Hey I'm trying to set my ONE at the moment, and I notice the inputs for watch TV only goes up to 4 inputs???? I only use 5 & 6 HDMI on my PDP, what gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> I what to set this thing right, my 880 wasn't up to it's potential, I'm sure of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...So you guys will see allot of me in the few following weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my humble set up at the moment.
> 
> 
> TV
> 
> Pioneer 5070
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Tivo series 3
> 
> CD/SD DVD Oppo DV-890H
> 
> HDXA-2 Toshiba
> 
> DMP-BD30 Panasonic
> 
> 
> EQ
> 
> SMS-1 Velodyne
> 
> 
> AVR
> 
> TX-SR806 Onkyo
> 
> 
> If anyone has a similar set up or has some suggestion on going about this it would be highly appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> DJoel




If you need more inputs you can set it up to add more by clicking on the devices tab, then click tv settings, then customize buttons, then click on additional buttons tab and add all the extras you want to control. You can do that for any component you have as well. Good luck.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15520844
> 
> 
> Hey I'm trying to set my ONE at the moment, and I notice the inputs for watch TV only goes up to 4 inputs???? I only use 5 & 6 HDMI on my PDP, what gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> I what to set this thing right, my 880 wasn't up to it's potential, I'm sure of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...So you guys will see allot of me in the few following weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my humble set up at the moment.
> 
> 
> TV
> 
> Pioneer 5070
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Tivo series 3
> 
> CD/SD DVD Oppo DV-890H
> 
> HDXA-2 Toshiba
> 
> DMP-BD30 Panasonic
> 
> 
> EQ
> 
> SMS-1 Velodyne
> 
> 
> AVR
> 
> TX-SR806 Onkyo
> 
> 
> If anyone has a similar set up or has some suggestion on going about this it would be highly appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> DJoel



I have a Pioneer Kuro 111FD and when I did my setup for the ONE it *automatically* installed 7 inputs for that TV.


----------



## BWG707

Hello, I recently purchased the H1 and have only one problem with it so far. When I access my TV display settings menu (contrast, color, sharpness, etc.) everytime that I try to raise or lower the settings (+2, -3, etc.) it jumps two digits. Example, if i want to raise the contrast from +10 to +11 it always jumps two increments: from +10 to +12. I cannot get it to increase or decrease just one digit at a time. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## citico

Try decreasing the IR repeats for the TV from 3(default) to 1.


----------



## BWG707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15525317
> 
> 
> Try decreasing the IR repeats for the TV from 3(default) to 1.



I'm pretty new at most of this, could you explain what the " IR repeats" are? If it helps I have a Panasonic TC-32lx700 TV connected to a Onkyo 606 and Panasonic BD35 by way of HDMI. Thanks.


----------



## citico

In your setup, go to Devices. Go to troubleshoot for your TV . The second option from the bottom of that list...TV responds too much etc. change the repeats to 1 and see if this takes care of the problem. Can't remember exact wording.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder* /forum/post/15523455
> 
> 
> If you need more inputs you can set it up to add more by clicking on the devices tab, then click tv settings, then customize buttons, then click on additional buttons tab and add all the extras you want to control. You can do that for any component you have as well. Good luck.




Thanks I'll definitely try that once I'll brave it up again










DJoel


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15524023
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Kuro 111FD and when I did my setup for the ONE it *automatically* installed 7 inputs for that TV.





Strange, I think the Harmony website hates me







But I'll tussle with it and try to see whats going on here.


Djoel


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/15524023
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Kuro 111FD and when I did my setup for the ONE it *automatically* installed 7 inputs for that TV.



Same for my 8th gen Kuro PRO-1150HD.


----------



## kram1

Returning my Harmony One to get the URC MX-880 http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=152 


Just can't live without RF

IR signals from the H1 just no accurate anuff for me. With the H1 for me its all press and pray.


Luckily I have a installer dealer friend to help me out with software updates and programming


Seems most every remote has its pros and cons


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15529105
> 
> 
> Returning my Harmony One to get the URC MX-880 http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=152
> 
> 
> Just can't live without RF
> 
> IR signals from the H1 just no accurate anuff for me. With the H1 for me its all press and pray.
> 
> 
> Luckily I have a installer dealer friend to help me out with software updates and programming
> 
> 
> Seems most every remote has its pros and cons





Does it cost under 250? Is it easier to program than the H1? doubt it after reading your sentence about having your pal help set it up










I'm not really digging my ONE







I going to call Harmony tomorrow hope they have the patience to deal with my dumb ass










What I don't get is having this much trouble setting up my 880 a few years ago


















Djoel


----------



## BWG707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15527743
> 
> 
> In your setup, go to Devices. Go to troubleshoot for your TV . The second option from the bottom of that list...TV responds too much etc. change the repeats to 1 and see if this takes care of the problem. Can't remember exact wording.



Thanks alot, you were right on the money. That fixed the problem, works perfectly now. Appreciate the help.


----------



## rasmuskarlsen

I wonder if it's possible to make an activity to "emergency" power off all used units...!??


I'm using 5 Hifi devices for my Logitech Harmony One... Some rare times it fails to shutdown all the devices (Ex if the remote is not pointed directly for a certain amount of time!) And if i once have pressed the "Power off" button, then the remote think all units is powered off!? And then the only option is to press an activity to turn on the whole system again (So the remote thinks all devices are on) And then try to press the power off again! So can i make an activity that sends power off signals to all my units!? I have tried, but i can only get it to turn on all the units (And then do nothing) And then after that, it can send Power off signals to all units!! But it should only be the power off signals!


----------



## nickpoz

Just got my ONE and programmed it, very easy to do. This will be fun and my wife and in laws will love it because how easy it is to use


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasmuskarlsen* /forum/post/15533167
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to make an activity to "emergency" power off all used units...!??



I've started using the 'Help' button in cases like that. It's actually pretty good about stepping through your devices and making sure they're all off. Unless you're not using 'Activities' to turn them on, the H1 should turn them off. Theoretically going through that should fix the problem.


But to answer your question, you should be able to make a function like that. Assuming your devices all have a "discreet off" command, meaning you can tell it to either turn on or turn off, not just a toggle. I don't have the software at work, but you should be able to make a command that sends an 'off' to each device. If the command doesn't work, maybe an 'Activity' would.


I'd try the 'Help' button first. As a fellow man, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## citico

Nicholas is right. The help button in that case gets the devices back into sync. There is no reason to restart an activity and then shut down again. Be sure to keep remote pointed as you stated until all devices are off.


----------



## caesar1

The Veriozon Fios cable box -- QIP 6416 -- (unlike my old comcast cable box) -- takes 4 digits for channels. In other words -- HBO is not channel 899. It is really 0899 (or 899 and wait); or (899 and enter).


In putting in favorite channels in the Harmony One, you can set it to just accept the number of digits put in (so I could just enter the 4 digits for each channel -- including any leading 0s), or you can tell it to to use the enter/select key after you enter the channel number.


Which do most people use in this situation? Is it faster to enter 3 numbers and "enter", or the 4 numbers? I've tried both -- but I'm not sure. It seems like the "enter" might be better as sometimes it messes up the numbers.


Also, in general this box seems to respond slower than my Comcast box - and I've tried messing with repeats/delays.


So what do most people use for repeats with the 6416-- I have it at the default of 1. I tried "4" and it was slower.


For interkey delay I have it set to 0.


What are everyone's settings for the delays (all of the possible delays) and the repeats, when using the 6416 with Verizon and the Harmony One?


----------



## citico

Set both inter-key and inter-device delays to 0 and use "example HBO 899 enter". That should speed things up. Don't have this box but this usually works for almost all cable/sat boxes. I would set the repeat back to 1.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15533373
> 
> 
> Just got my ONE and programmed it, very easy to do. This will be fun and my wife and in laws will love it because how easy it is to use










Just wait until the first time one of the commands for an activity does not get performed. Try to convince them that the HELP button is their friend.


----------



## maz1168

Still having trouble with using Favorites with a Sirius radio. I set up an activity under Watch TV so I could get the Favorites icons. Added a dummy TV so my real plasma wouldn't go on and off all the time. Set up the remote and all buttons work fine with the Sirius Sportster Tuner but the darn favorites. They don't change the channels.


I did a work around and set up sequences for channels on the touch screen but I want to use the cool icons from Squareyes. Anyone else figure this out? Could it be due to the fact that I'm going thru "watch TV" and put in a dummy TV as a device?


----------



## citico

"Could it be due to the fact that I'm going thru "watch TV" and put in a dummy TV as a device?"

If you use the regular TV to change channels(no sat/cable box) that is the problem. If you have a sat or cable box, then set up a "Listen to Music" activity and it will give you the option to add favorites. You can then naturally rename the activity after setting it up.


----------



## ejhuzy

I searched and came close, but couldn't find an answer to this question.


I have a Lutron Graphic Eye 3106. It supports 16 scenes. When I added the 3106 to my device list, the harmony software only shows me scenes 1-4. How to I get the codes for scenes 5-16?


----------



## TheCount

I've got a question about Harmony remotes (specifically the Harmony One but also the 880 and other similar Harmony remote) and DirectTV. I'm wondering how the Harmony replicates the function of the four colored buttons on the DTV remote. I don't see hard buttons that would correspond, so hoping someone has some first hand experience.


I tried searching, but it's a little difficult to use, the answer is probably on here already but I couldn't find it.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheCount* /forum/post/15539744
> 
> 
> I've got a question about Harmony remotes (specifically the Harmony One but also the 880 and other similar Harmony remote) and DirectTV. I'm wondering how the Harmony replicates the function of the four colored buttons on the DTV remote. I don't see hard buttons that would correspond, so hoping someone has some first hand experience.
> 
> 
> I tried searching, but it's a little difficult to use, the answer is probably on here already but I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.



It does the red/green/etc. buttons as soft (touch) buttons (they are colored circles) ... not as great as hard buttons, but not too bad either.


----------



## Blueste

Hey Gang, I received the Harmony One for Christmas and absolutely love it. The problem I am having is with switching inputs at start up. I have a Pio 5020 display and when it first powers up you are not able to change anything or it says, "Starting up. Please wait."


I have different Activities for watching with my receiver and watching without which require different input settings. If I shut everything down with say Input 4, then want to power up the next day using Input 5, it won't change due to the "start up stage." I tried putting in multiple delays, but without success. I think I'm doing something wrong on the delays.


The only way I have been able to work around this is to put a customized button for Input 5 that I hit after start up or hit the Help button to resend the signal. Both of these work, but it seems like the customized delays would work. I tried everything from multiple 10 seconds, 5 etc. No luck.


Under Custom Action, what is the difference between, "Set it to this input:" and "Set the InputType state to:?"


Thanks for the help! Blue


----------



## moonhawk

Blueste:


Have you set up a different activity for each of your different "Activities for watching with my (your)receiver" ?


That should automatically set the proper input.


----------



## jpniner

has there been a better deal on this remote than the $125 deal posted over at Slickdeals.net? I ordered one through that logitech partners program thing listed, assuming they don't cancel the order I should have in a week.


Nice looking remote.


----------



## Blueste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonhawk* /forum/post/15541737
> 
> 
> Blueste:
> 
> 
> Have you set up a different activity for each of your different "Activities for watching with my (your)receiver" ?
> 
> 
> That should automatically set the proper input.



moonhawk, I have set up different activities for each. I think the warm up delay on the Pioneer display is goofing with things.


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to keep playing with it and check on some other threads. Also, maybe some other Kuro owners on this thread will check in.


Thanks a bunch! Blue


----------



## moonhawk

No problem--I'm not as adept as many on this thread, but it sounds like you may have to tweak your delay and repeat settings, if your inputs don't change properly when you switch your Harmony activities.


Also, don't forget to keep your H1 pointed at the components until everything is up and running.


----------



## NismoZ

My H1 came default with A, B, C , D on the touch screen of my Motorola Cable DCH-6416III cable box. Nothing happens when I press these. Do you know what they are used for? I am getting ready to move them off my front screen.


Thanks.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/15539405
> 
> 
> I searched and came close, but couldn't find an answer to this question.
> 
> 
> I have a Lutron Graphic Eye 3106. It supports 16 scenes. When I added the 3106 to my device list, the harmony software only shows me scenes 1-4. How to I get the codes for scenes 5-16?



Bump. Any ideas?


----------



## Blueste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NismoZ* /forum/post/15542416
> 
> 
> My H1 came default with A, B, C , D on the touch screen of my Motorola Cable DCH-6416III cable box. Nothing happens when I press these. Do you know what they are used for? I am getting ready to move them off my front screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



NismoZ, They will do the same things those buttons do on your cable remote. I have Time Warner and a Scientific Atlanta box and a lot of times I have to press A, B, etc when using the DVR. Such as, "Do you really want to delete this show? Press C." Not the exact wording or buttons, but hopefully that makes sense. Blue


----------



## Blueste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blueste* /forum/post/15541299
> 
> 
> Hey Gang, I received the Harmony One for Christmas and absolutely love it. The problem I am having is with switching inputs at start up. I have a Pio 5020 display and when it first powers up you are not able to change anything or it says, "Starting up. Please wait."
> 
> 
> I have different Activities for watching with my receiver and watching without which require different input settings. If I shut everything down with say Input 4, then want to power up the next day using Input 5, it won't change due to the "start up stage." I tried putting in multiple delays, but without success. I think I'm doing something wrong on the delays.
> 
> 
> The only way I have been able to work around this is to put a customized button for Input 5 that I hit after start up or hit the Help button to resend the signal. Both of these work, but it seems like the customized delays would work. I tried everything from multiple 10 seconds, 5 etc. No luck.
> 
> 
> Under Custom Action, what is the difference between, "Set it to this input:" and "Set the InputType state to:?"
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help! Blue



Ok, figured it out. I did not have my delay commands set up properly. Thanks


----------



## nickpoz

Here is a link for the icons for the remote for the new guys. Im sure it is somewhere but thought id bring it to the top again
http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/wat...ory=harmonyOne


----------



## NismoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blueste* /forum/post/15542497
> 
> 
> NismoZ, They will do the same things those buttons do on your cable remote. I have Time Warner and a Scientific Atlanta box and a lot of times I have to press A, B, etc when using the DVR. Such as, "Do you really want to delete this show? Press C." Not the exact wording or buttons, but hopefully that makes sense. Blue



I don't have those buttons on the Insight cable remote. They don't even give us 10 sec advance... Oh well, thanks though...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickpoz* /forum/post/15544357
> 
> 
> Here is a link for the icons for the remote for the new guys. Im sure it is somewhere but thought id bring it to the top again
> http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/wat...ory=harmonyOne



It's in Post #1 as well as countless posts within. It can't be over published, thanks.


----------



## joeeew

Hi all. new owner of a harmony one here. Its a pretty sweet remote. Just couple of questions:


Is it possible to have custom buttons? I've already set up favorite channels with icons etc. But I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to have custom buttons? (can we assign images to buttons that do action like "POWER ON" ?) If it is possible does anyone know if theres a site out there that has these buttons?


Second question is about the delays. Is there any website that lists devices optimal delays? or is it pretty much trial and error to get the fastest response times?




THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeeew* /forum/post/15555613
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have custom buttons? I've already set up favorite channels with icons etc. But I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to have custom buttons? (can we assign images to buttons that do action like "POWER ON" ?) If it is possible does anyone know if theres a site out there that has these buttons?



No it isn't possible. We have asked for this feature since the 880 was first released and still don't have it, so I wouldn't hold your breath. My guess is they are worried about running out of memory on the remote because people add too many custom button icons.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeeew* /forum/post/15555613
> 
> 
> Second question is about the delays. Is there any website that lists devices optimal delays? or is it pretty much trial and error to get the fastest response times?



DavidPotter and I started trying to put a thread together on here to list delays, but it never really took off. You can check to see if any of your devices are posted in there, otherwise I think it is going to be trial and error.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=library


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeeew* /forum/post/15555613
> 
> 
> Hi all. new owner of a harmony one here. Its a pretty sweet remote. Just couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have custom buttons? I've already set up favorite channels with icons etc. But I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to have custom buttons? (can we assign images to buttons that do action like "POWER ON" ?) If it is possible does anyone know if theres a site out there that has these buttons?
> 
> 
> Second question is about the delays. Is there any website that lists devices optimal delays? or is it pretty much trial and error to get the fastest response times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



unfortunately only the h1100 allows custom action button icons at this time. i had a chance to test one and you can add icons from a premade set. i hope they upgrade the one to allow the same, but it's doubtful.

,r


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15555208
> 
> 
> It's in Post #1 as well as countless posts within. It can't be over published, thanks.



thanks joe!


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeeew* /forum/post/15555613
> 
> 
> ....Is it possible to have custom buttons? I've already set up favorite channels with icons etc. But I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to have custom buttons? (can we assign images to buttons that do action like "POWER ON" ?) ....



You get custom button icons for thumbs up and thumbs down. Don't know how they appeared; they just did when I programmed the commands on the LCD screen.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15558136
> 
> 
> You get custom button icons for thumbs up and thumbs down. Don't know how they appeared; they just did when I programmed the commands on the LCD screen.



my mistake... you're right bierboy. those h-one action icons do come up only in activities that only use specific devices: xbox/ps3 buttons; dvr a,b,c buttons; tivo thumbs up/down (as bierboy states), and others (unfortunately there are no blu-ray colored buttons, which mystifies me).

the h1100 lets you assign those button icons and more to any activity you want. and unfortunately (again) the h1100 is no h-one.

,r


----------



## jpniner

I ordered the Harmony One using the partners login deal that was posted on Slickdeals earlier this week and got it the other day.


This thing is awesome, especially for $125 bucks


----------



## leftfromcenter

I purchased a Harmony One and it arrives today!! I'm pumped! The wifey wasn't too thrilled with the price, but I show'd her some of the posts in this thread and she said ok. So, thanks to all of you who went down that road before me!!!


----------



## RadYOacTve

I searched for the deal on SD and couldnt find it. I wouldnt mind having another for that price. Can you provide a link?


Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15583034
> 
> 
> I ordered the Harmony One using the partners login deal that was posted on Slickdeals earlier this week and got it the other day.
> 
> 
> This thing is awesome, especially for $125 bucks


----------



## RadYOacTve

Best current deal i could find was amazon for $172.


$125 would have been front page of SD and FW.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15614010
> 
> 
> I've already asked him twice, with no reponse (see above)....I think he made that deal up-doesn't exist.


----------



## markster33139

I have been using a Harmony One with my previous AVR a Pio 82. When I initially set this up everything worked beautiful connecting all the different parts of my AV system. However, I did have to manually learn the controls specifically for iPod control. Now I changed my AVR to a Pio 94, and yet again it controls everything again beautifully, except the iPod control. This time when I try to learn the commands, it says that it learned the keys, yet when I test them it does not work, even when I tried RAW. Is anyone familiar with this and can someone provide a phone # for Harmony One tech support?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/15614195
> 
> 
> Best current deal i could find was amazon for $172.
> 
> 
> $125 would have been front page of SD and FW.



The lowest price I found was $198 on Amazon, free shipping, and $30 rebate - so $168. This was a few weeks before Xmas. I bought it.


----------



## groundtrac

Just noticed that Amazon dropped this to $179 and then you have the $20 rebate...not too shabby.


----------



## ridiculous

I asked this before but I never got a positive answer so Ill try again a year later.


Is it possible to set it up so that I could "watch a movie" and have video go through one receiver and the audio through another?


thanks in advance


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groundtrac* /forum/post/15619013
> 
> 
> Just noticed that Amazon dropped this to $179 and then you have the $20 rebate...not too shabby.



Ordered! Thanks for the heads up!


$159 w/free shipping and no tax makes for an excellent deal.


----------



## cbad

What a great remote and great thread! Sorry if I missed this one along the way, but with 125 pages of posts it's tough.


My question is can I make the Activity icons 6-up like the Current Activity? Currently they are 3-up (1 column). I'd really like to make my first 6 activities 2 columns, so they are all available from one screen.


Thanks!


----------



## smithfarmer

There was some discussion of Logitech making this available in a software update but as of now it's not possible.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15614010
> 
> 
> I've already asked him twice, with no reponse (see above)....I think he made that deal up-doesn't exist.



The deal does exist. The thread in question was deleted because it is a special site for Logitech Reseller partners and someone posted the login info for Best Buy and Apple employee logins.


I will say that Google Cached Pages is a wonderfull thing....


----------



## HiDefnit

Hey guys. I notice when I power my remote to 'Watch TV' the remote will say 'Starting Watch TV' 10 seconds longer than it needs to. In other words, everything has started up at this point, yet I can't change the channel because of it. Any ideas on how to reduce the "load time' for starting an activity? Thanks in advance...


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefnit* /forum/post/15622757
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I notice when I power my remote to 'Watch TV' the remote will say 'Starting Watch TV' 10 seconds longer than it needs to. In other words, everything has started up at this point, yet I can't change the channel because of it. Any ideas on how to reduce the "load time' for starting an activity? Thanks in advance...



Mine does the same thing. I always figured it was the repeats and delays taking that long. I never bothered to tweak them. Anybody else think that's it?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15614010
> 
> 
> I've already asked him twice, with no reponse (see above)....I think he made that deal up-doesn't exist.



It was real, just dead now. Sometimes this is not the best place to find deals. It's actually discouraged but done anyway. Watch the bargain type boards and you;ll have better success.


Edit:

Or as noted Google Cached pages! Oy!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefnit* /forum/post/15622757
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I notice when I power my remote to 'Watch TV' the remote will say 'Starting Watch TV' 10 seconds longer than it needs to. In other words, everything has started up at this point, yet I can't change the channel because of it. Any ideas on how to reduce the "load time' for starting an activity? Thanks in advance...



Go to Devices and locate you TV. Under Settings is an option to "Adjust the delays". One of those delays is "Power On Delay". Cut that back to the minimum delay between turning on the TV and it being able to accept commands.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15622498
> 
> 
> I will say that Google Cached Pages is a wonderfull thing....



Awesome, I ordered the One and a 670. I assume I'm going to use the One but I'll wait til I see them both. The unused one is going to ebay. Too bad I couldn't figure out how to order multiples.


----------



## caesar1

The other day I pick up my One from its recharging station, and it was very hot to the touch (in the area behind the screen) -- and the screen itself had a black mark obscuring part of the screen (about the size of a penny). This black mark corresponded with about where the heat was coming from. I also noticed that it wasn't fully charged -- but it had been on the station for at least 24 hours.


I thought the screen was ruined.


I removed the battery and reinserted so that it rebooted. It then eventually cooled down -- and after about 45 minutes or so the mark on the screen faded and eventually went away entirely.


I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this before? Could it be it was just not sitting right on the recharging station or something? Now I'm concerned if its not on the recharger exactly right the thing will be ruined or catch on fire or something.


----------



## shadowcaster

@caesar...I'd definitely call Logitech on that one. Sounds like a problem you don't want to take a chance on.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15624789
> 
> 
> ...Now I'm concerned if its not on the recharger exactly right the thing will be ruined or catch on fire or something.



It probably just wasn't seated well (which is unusual given the design of the cradle) and it was just arching a little bit. It's probably not much of a hazzard and I would imagine it was a fluke thing. I've had that happen before with my cordless phone.


I would take a pencil eraser and clean the contacts on the remote just to be sure.


Call me a daredevil, but I'd only pursue shadowcaster's advice if the problem repeated itself.


----------



## crosbyct

Is the battery lithium ion?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15625657
> 
> 
> Is the battery lithium ion?



Yes -- why?


----------



## Javatime

went back up by $20 that fast...My HT is not complete yet so I'm holding off for the lowest price, but the One sounds like the remote to get.


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/15619414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groundtrac* /forum/post/15619013
> 
> 
> Just noticed that Amazon dropped this to $179 and then you have the $20 rebate...not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered! Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> $159 w/free shipping and no tax makes for an excellent deal.
Click to expand...



I just received my shipping email, expected delivery 2/03/09, though I'm pretty confident it will arrive sometime next week.


This isn't quite as good as the "easy to find"







SlickDeals price but is still pretty decent.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15626695
> 
> 
> Yes -- why?



Well, lithium ion batteries have a tendency to catch fire when they get too hot. I would watch it very closely the next time you charge it and see if it over heats again. If it does I would call logitech and get a replacement. You don't want your house to catch on fire because of a defective remote.


----------



## atariman101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15583034
> 
> 
> I ordered the Harmony One using the partners login deal that was posted on Slickdeals earlier this week and got it the other day.
> 
> 
> This thing is awesome, especially for $125 bucks




If anyone needs the link hit me up with a PM and I will send it to you.

It is $125 + $7.50 shipping. Unfortunately I paid $160 but I like to pass along the good deals. They also have the 890 for $175 & 1000 for $250.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ridiculous* /forum/post/15619266
> 
> 
> I asked this before but I never got a positive answer so Ill try again a year later.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to set it up so that I could "watch a movie" and have video go through one receiver and the audio through another?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Haven't seen anyone doing this for sure, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Just make sure both receivers are in the activity and choose the correct one for audio and video.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atariman101* /forum/post/15631037
> 
> 
> If anyone needs the link hit me up with a PM and I will send it to you.



We are not suppossed to post anything other than MSRP on AVS Forums (and I made it pretty easy for people to find the deal on Google with 30 seconds of effort).


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15632057
> 
> 
> We are not suppossed to post anything other than MSRP on AVS Forums (and I made it pretty easy for people to find the deal on Google with 30 seconds of effort).



I found the link and login info too but I wouldn't exactly say it was easy. It took a couple of different search terms before I found it.


----------



## girdnerg

Just a little fun fact.


I was watching "My Name Is Earl" last night. During the scene where Joy and Crab-man were at the witness protection center, they were putting scenery up behind them to practice their new ID's. I could've sworn I'd seen the remote the agent was using to change the picture. So I backed up the DVR and sure enough, it was the Harmony One.


Well, the wife and I thought it was cool.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/15634796
> 
> 
> Just a little fun fact.
> 
> 
> I was watching "My Name Is Earl" last night. During the scene where Joy and Crab-man were at the witness protection center, they were putting scenery up behind them to practice their new ID's. I could've sworn I'd seen the remote the agent was using to change the picture. So I backed up the DVR and sure enough, it was the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> Well, the wife and I thought it was cool.



hahaha, i noticed the exact same thing! i was time shifting and had to go back and check it for sure and it was indeed an H1.


----------



## ndfi

Thanks for the info on the $125 deal!


----------



## mcallister

is there any way to add more than 4 pages of favorite channel icons?


----------



## squareeyes

unfortunately no. other users have taken to creating multiple 'watch tv' activities each with a different name: 'watch movies', '...sports', '...kids tv', etc.

,r


----------



## mcallister

ahh good idea thanks squareeyes


----------



## localnet

Question?


Can one Harmony One remote control my HT upstairs and my HT downstairs? In other words, two completely different systems with one remote?


Mike


----------



## shadowcaster

Yes, as long as the # of devices doesn't exceed 15.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/15648577
> 
> 
> Question?
> 
> 
> Can one Harmony One remote control my HT upstairs and my HT downstairs? In other words, two completely different systems with one remote?
> 
> 
> Mike



might find yourself using the help command a lot with that setup. especially if you don't fully shut off the upstairs devices when going downstairs and vice versa.


you may be able to get by this by setting up your downstairs activities to leave your upstairs activities power settings alone somehow, still seems like you'd have some complications.


might suggest getting a second remote, or possibly something like a harmony 550 for the room you use least


----------



## shanmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15649147
> 
> 
> might find yourself using the help command a lot with that setup. especially if you don't fully shut off the upstairs devices when going downstairs and vice versa.
> 
> 
> you may be able to get by this by setting up your downstairs activities to leave your upstairs activities power settings alone somehow, still seems like you'd have some complications.
> 
> 
> might suggest getting a second remote, or possibly something like a harmony 550 for the room you use least



Not necessary. Add all the devices, add activities for up and down that say Watch TV Up, Watch TV Down, etc with the specific devices for each place. It will work fine.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/15649211
> 
> 
> Not necessary. Add all the devices, add activities for up and down that say Watch TV Up, Watch TV Down, etc with the specific devices for each place. It will work fine.



doubt it highly. if you leave the upstairs devices on and go downstairs and turn those devices on, by default the remote is likely to try and turn the upstairs devices off, which will then make it out of synch.


of course if all your devices use discrete on/off commands you won't have as much trouble, but i still see things getting out of synch much more frequently than you may like.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15649285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/15649211
> 
> 
> Not necessary. Add all the devices, add activities for up and down that say Watch TV Up, Watch TV Down, etc with the specific devices for each place. It will work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it highly. if you leave the upstairs devices on and go downstairs and turn those devices on, by default the remote is likely to try and turn the upstairs devices off, which will then make it out of synch.
> 
> 
> of course if all your devices use discrete on/off commands you won't have as much trouble, but i still see things getting out of synch much more frequently than you may like.
Click to expand...


You're _both_ correct depending on the _user's_ behavior. If he turns everything off in one system before taking the remote to the other system and turning everything on, there'll be no sync issues. However, if he leaves all or part of one system on, then goes to another system to play a game or something, then, yes, things will be out of sync just as if he'd not aimed the remote adequately. It all depends on _his_ behavior.


----------



## Run&Gun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/15648577
> 
> 
> Question?
> 
> 
> Can one Harmony One remote control my HT upstairs and my HT downstairs? In other words, two completely different systems with one remote?
> 
> 
> Mike



Pretty easy to do. I used my single ONE to control my den and bedroom for a few weeks until I decided to buy a second one so I wouldn't have to carry it back and forth. I believe I had 11 components and 14 activities. I had my 3 main activities for my den on the first page, then the 3 activities for my bedroom on my second page, then the rest of my activities for my den on the rest of the pages. Worked out fairly well for me, but of course, you can always order the activities in the way that best suites your style.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15649147
> 
> 
> might find yourself using the help command a lot with that setup. especially if you don't fully shut off the upstairs devices when going downstairs and vice versa.



If you don't want to shut everything off before exiting a room: My suggested work-around is to simply cover the IR transmitter with your hand, and re-enter the activity you were in for that specific room when you bring the remote back in.


----------



## Jooce

Newbie H1 owner...


Problem when selecting the Watch TV activity. My Pioneer PDP-6020 powers on but does not switch to the correct input. Hitting Help does fix this. Will hitting "help" learn to fix this eventually or will I have to tweak this myself?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jooce* /forum/post/15656853
> 
> 
> Newbie H1 owner...
> 
> 
> Problem when selecting the Watch TV activity. My Pioneer PDP-6020 powers on but does not switch to the correct input. Hitting Help does fix this. Will hitting "help" learn to fix this eventually or will I have to tweak this myself?



No, hitting the Help button does not learn anything or change the programming in any way. All it does is send out any discreet commands that the current activity uses in order to try to get everything set up right. Then it will ask you yes or no questions to figure out the state of the other components if they are messed up.


You need to increase the Power On delay for your Pioneer PDP-6020.


----------



## Godzilla1964

_Got my Harmony One in today. You guys be sure to tell me when I hit my stupid question limit here on the thread . . . ._


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/15657830
> 
> _Got my Harmony One in today. You guys be sure to tell me when I hit my stupid question limit here on the thread . . . ._



That wasn't a question, was it? Dang.










Just kidding. You'll love the One after you get through the learning curve. And I can guarantee you'll have questions that in hindsight will be somewhat stupid - I certainly did.


BTW, the Logitech forum is excellent and has a LOT more questions and answers, and generally they're of much higher quality.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...eneral_remotes 
http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...id=programming


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/15657830
> 
> _Got my Harmony One in today. You guys be sure to tell me when I hit my stupid question limit here on the thread . . . ._



sorry, quota has been reached for today, try back on thursday










kidding of course, there are no stupid questions, only stupid...well i don't really need to finish that


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15658142
> 
> 
> sorry, quota has been reached for today, try back on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding of course, there are no stupid questions, only...



...alot of inquisitive idiots.



none here of course.


ask away. that's why we're all here.


----------



## ycartracy

First and foremost...WOW! I love this remote! Just picked it up today. To be up and fully operating all my devices in less than 10 minutes is AMAZING!!!


Quick question -- is there is a proper order I should follow when turning devices on? Watch TV for example - should I turn the TV on first, followed by the receiver, followed by the HD DVR? Is there a consensus on 'correct order' or does it even matter?


Is there an easy way to program an "All OFF" activity?



Thanks.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15658558
> 
> 
> First and foremost...WOW! I love this remote! Just picked it up today. To be up and fully operating all my devices in less than 10 minutes is AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> Quick question -- is there is a proper order I should follow when turning devices on? Watch TV for example - should I turn the TV on first, followed by the receiver, followed by the HD DVR? Is there a consensus on 'correct order' or does it even matter?



the correct way is however your system works best. i've been thru several receivers, dvd players and tvs and found different settings worked best for the different set ups. takes a little trial and error at the front end, but the final responsiveness is worth the effort.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15658558
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to program an "All OFF" activity?



the hard 'power' button on the harmony remotes turn off all devices that are currently on (excluding those of course that you have programmed to remain on).


hope that helps.

,r


----------



## ycartracy

Thx...I just figured out the hard power off. Don't I feel dumb. haha.



Yea, I've got the question out there in my receiver owner's thread regarding turn-on order. I've had some HDMI sync issues w/ turning them on in the wrong order.


Thx again!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15658799
> 
> 
> Thx...I just figured out the hard power off. Don't I feel dumb. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've got the question out there in my receiver owner's thread regarding turn-on order. I've had some HDMI sync issues w/ turning them on in the wrong order.
> 
> 
> Thx again!



i've been there with both issues when i programmed my old 720. i didn't know about the forum until much later and then really got schooled.

glad you got it worked out. you might post your results here when you get the power on order worked out. i'm sure it'll help others out.

best,

r


----------



## moonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/15657830
> 
> _Got my Harmony One in today. You guys be sure to tell me when I hit my stupid question limit here on the thread . . . ._



Okay, but you have a lot of catching up to do first...


----------



## crosbyct

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow.


Does anyone regret buying the One vs another model or brand?


----------



## Godzilla1964

Well after bumping my butt on the ground a few times (and getting a good nights sleep) I've taken off. I've learned to tell it what you want and not what it thinks you want. Case in point, it told me that my stb SA Expl 4240HDC wasn't capable of changing channels when I was setting up my *Watch TV*. So a few lesson learned and now I'm just in the customizing phase. The touch screen is fine. Bright and easy to use. Nice that you can change its sensitivity. Showed the wife that all she had to do was "touch" the *Watch TV* and everything was done for her. She was so happy I almost got laid. Almost. So I've gone from 4 remotes down to just one. So far very happy with the remote. Charging cradle is easy and convenient. Feel of the remote is good, balanced etc. Now to make it mine . . . . .


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/15664774
> 
> 
> ...Showed the wife that all she had to do was "touch" the *Watch TV* and everything was done for her. She was so happy I almost got laid...



LOL! Have to send that to Logitech for their marketing campaign!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15664645
> 
> 
> Mine is supposed to come tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Does anyone regret buying the One vs another model or brand?



i don't. i came from the urc line and really appreciate the ease of programming the harmony remotes. i do think their programming software needs a good update though.

i also like the id of the harmony remotes. even the new urc remotes just look clunky and kinda ugly to me.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15647304
> 
> 
> unfortunately no. other users have taken to creating multiple 'watch tv' activities each with a different name: 'watch movies', '...sports', '...kids tv', etc.
> 
> ,r



Gee Randy, this sound like a great addition to the FAQ in Post #1.


----------



## ycartracy

Not that it matters now but today I got to hold an 890. Would've loved the RF feature, but the layout left MUCH to be desired. I'm happy with my ONE.


----------



## cthulhukb

Sorry if this has been addressed on one of the other 127 pages of this thread, but has anyone had any experience taking this think apart? One of my awesome friends managed to spill some liquid on mine, just enough that everything still works properly, but a few of the buttons (channel up/down, volume up/down, mute, back, etc) stick, and it drives me a little nuts.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15665912
> 
> 
> Gee Randy, this sound like a great addition to the FAQ in Post #1.



i knew i read that somewhere. been awhile since i visited the ol'faq.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15658558
> 
> 
> First and foremost...WOW! I love this remote! Just picked it up today. To be up and fully operating all my devices in less than 10 minutes is AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> Quick question -- is there is a proper order I should follow when turning devices on? Watch TV for example - should I turn the TV on first, followed by the receiver, followed by the HD DVR? Is there a consensus on 'correct order' or does it even matter?
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to program an "All OFF" activity?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I usually put the TV first since it has a long input delay. The other devices which have to wait on shorter inter-device delays can be powered on while the TV is holding for the input change. Of course, we're not talking about saving much time here.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15666967
> 
> 
> i knew i read that somewhere. been awhile since i visited the ol'faq.



No! I just put it there thanks to you!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15667993
> 
> 
> No! I just put it there thanks to you!



now i gotcha. i noticed you also put instructions in for adding icons to the remote. that's excellent; i get at least 3-4 requests a week asking about that.


----------



## ycartracy

Is there some secret I'm not aware of that will enable my DirecTV HD DVR (HD22-100) to automatically turn on w/ the Watch TV activity???? Help and Devices/DVR/PowerOn are the only two methods that work to turn it on.


I've tried re-arranging the device turn on order in the activity. The current order of turn on is set to default - DVR then TV then Receiver.


I've tried changing the delays for the DVR. The DVR delays are currently set to the defaults - 1500, 100, 500.


Here is my Watch TV activity:

*Device* *Status..........................................Actions*

1. DirecTV DirecTV HD-DVR..........................DirecTV DirecTV HD-DVR is on

2. Samsung TV..........................................Samsung TV is on

3. Harman Kardon HarmonKardon AVR-354.......Harman Kardon HarmonKardon AVR-354 is on

4. Other....................................................All other devices are off

5. DirecTV DirecTV HD-DVR...........................DirecTV DirecTV HD-DVR is set to "Tuner"

6. Samsung TV...........................................Samsung TV is set to "HDMI1"

7. Harman Kardon HarmonKardon AVR-354........Harman Kardon HarmonKardon AVR-354 is set to "Cable/Sat"



In the Options, un-used devices are set to Leave On.


Please help.


----------



## ycartracy

To make matters worse, now the TV is turning off when I change activities. I haven't changed anything tonight other than the Watch TV activity.


I'll switch to Listen to Radio and the TV turns off. The TV is supposed to be ON when listening to the radio. So I thought, ok, well that's weird. Maybe if I switch to Watch DVD the TV will come back on as its supposed to. Nope. TV stays off. I see the LED on the TV indicate that it has received a signal, but it doesn't turn back on.


Should I just wipe everything out of the remote and start over??????


----------



## ycartracy

Found the problem. I had turned some things off manually w/ their old remotes (specifically the DVR and the TV). Apparently the remote thought it was turning the device on when in fact it was turning the device off. And since my activities were set to leave everything ON, it was in fact staying off.


Manually turned the DVR and TV on w/ the old remotes and now almost everything is good to go. Only mystery remaining is the XBox360.


----------



## joe221

You're doing great ycartracy! If we leave you alone a few more minutes you'll have everything honky-dory!


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/15619414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by groundtrac
> 
> Just noticed that Amazon dropped this to $179 and then you have the $20 rebate...not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered! Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> $159 w/free shipping and no tax makes for an excellent deal.
Click to expand...



Amazon's free shipping is even better than expected. I placed my order on the 22nd and it arrived today.


Thanks again for the heads up on this deal!


----------



## Brandito

i have the same dvr and no problems, i don't remember doing anything special.


are you using discrete power on and power off buttons? also did you adjust the repeats any? the default repeat should work fine, so if you have then you may just need to set discrete power buttons.


----------



## hd54321

Looks like my Harmony One already shipped...i got in on the partners deal...woohoo. With tax and shipping, it was only $20 less than the after rebate price on Amazon a couple days ago.


----------



## kram1

Anyone know what folder and file the Harmony One saves it device config files to in Windows Vista ?


I have a URC MX-980 i want to try to import the up and down channel commands to


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15672013
> 
> 
> Anyone know what folder and file the Harmony One saves it device config files to in Windows Vista ?
> 
> 
> I have a URC MX-980 i want to try to import the up and down channel commands to



c







rogram files\\logitech\\logitech harmony remote software


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kram1* /forum/post/15672013
> 
> 
> Anyone know what folder and file the Harmony One saves it device config files to in Windows Vista ?
> 
> 
> I have a URC MX-980 i want to try to import the up and down channel commands to



The config files are not stored on your computer, they are stored on Logitech's server


----------



## vili

Hey everyone, I think I'm going to get my first universal remote pretty soon and like the H-1. I searched the thread and read that some people were having problems with the ps3 and this remote. I use it for watching all movies and games so it is a pretty big deal to me. Are some people able to get full functionality out of their ps3 with this remote?


----------



## LordRasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/15664774
> 
> 
> She was so happy I almost got laid. Almost



LOL, the story of my marriage. Funny how I had to beat her off of me during our dating phase. *sigh*










Regarding the Harmony One, is the absolute best remote I have ever owned. I love how the activities work. I spent the first week turning everything off when switching from one activity to another before I realized you can just select another activity and it will make the switch and turn off what you don't need. Hell it even controls my XBox 360!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15673874
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I think I'm going to get my first universal remote pretty soon and like the H-1. I searched the thread and read that some people were having problems with the ps3 and this remote. I use it for watching all movies and games so it is a pretty big deal to me. Are some people able to get full functionality out of their ps3 with this remote?



No, the PS3 uses bluetooth and there are currently no universal remotes that I'm aware of that use bluetooth.


You can buy an after market IR remote for the PS3 which comes with an IR USB dongle for the PS3 for around $20. Then you can use the H1 to control the PS3 for movies etc. The only feature this won't give you is Power On. You'll have to power on the PS3 but since you have to pop the movie in anyway, this isn't a big deal...at least for me.


You can also buy an IR to bluetooth converter but these are pricier.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15673874
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I think I'm going to get my first universal remote pretty soon and like the H-1. I searched the thread and read that some people were having problems with the ps3 and this remote. I use it for watching all movies and games so it is a pretty big deal to me. Are some people able to get full functionality out of their ps3 with this remote?



any issues with the ps3 and ir based remotes stem from the ps3's bluetooth operation. there are now a few third-party ir-to-bluetooth hardware solutions out there that seem to have solved the issue. try a google search for 'ir to bluetooth' and see what pops up. i don't have a ps3 myself, but from what i've read i would invest in the ir2bt standalone box as it allows you to power on/off the system. it appears other 'dongle' solutions do not.


----------



## vili

Thank you for your answer crosbyct, exactly what I needed to know. Since there aren't any other remotes that will work (other than getting one with an IR adapter) I might as well go ahead and get it pretty soon then.


Currently I have an Epson 6100, PS3, Xbox 360, Onkyo Receiver (will be upgrading soon) and DirecTv HDDVR. I also bought a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer yesterday from Lowe's that I would like to be able to control with the remote. Anyone see any problems with the H-1 controlling these other than the ps3?


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15674307
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer crosbyct, exactly what I needed to know. Since there aren't any other remotes that will work (other than getting one with an IR adapter) I might as well go ahead and get it pretty soon then.
> 
> 
> Currently I have an Epson 6100, PS3, Xbox 360, Onkyo Receiver (will be upgrading soon) and DirecTv HDDVR. I also bought a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer yesterday from Lowe's that I would like to be able to control with the remote. Anyone see any problems with the H-1 controlling these other than the ps3?



You can go to the *Logitech website* and enter your equipment and check for compatibility.


----------



## vili

Thank you Tom.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15670716
> 
> 
> Found the problem. I had turned some things off manually w/ their old remotes (specifically the DVR and the TV). Apparently the remote thought it was turning the device on when in fact it was turning the device off. And since my activities were set to leave everything ON, it was in fact staying off.
> 
> 
> Manually turned the DVR and TV on w/ the old remotes and now almost everything is good to go. Only mystery remaining is the XBox360.



Go to your DirecTV DVR device and click on more options. Click on power settings. Click on turn it off. Click on a button for on and a button for off. set it to PowerOn to turn it on and PowerOff to turn it off. Update your remote.


This is how you use discreet power commands. They help keep the issue you were having from happening. The powerOn command will only turn a device on, the PowerOff command will only turn a device off. I recommend you go through all of your devices and check to see if they have discreet power commands that work and set them up using these same instructions. I know the DirecTV DVR does as I currently use the same one.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15674307
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer crosbyct, exactly what I needed to know. Since there aren't any other remotes that will work (other than getting one with an IR adapter) I might as well go ahead and get it pretty soon then.
> 
> 
> Currently I have an Epson 6100, PS3, Xbox 360, Onkyo Receiver (will be upgrading soon) and DirecTv HDDVR. I also bought a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer yesterday from Lowe's that I would like to be able to control with the remote. Anyone see any problems with the H-1 controlling these other than the ps3?



You won't have any issues controlling anything you have except the PS3. I even have the Lutron Maestro IR dimmer and it works great.


If you want to control your PS3 with the One I recommend you read through this thread. It covers pretty much all of your options.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ght=remote+ps3


----------



## ycartracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15677342
> 
> 
> Go to your DirecTV DVR device and click on more options. Click on power settings. Click on turn it off. Click on a button for on and a button for off. set it to PowerOn to turn it on and PowerOff to turn it off. Update your remote.
> 
> 
> This is how you use discreet power commands. They help keep the issue you were having from happening. The powerOn command will only turn a device on, the PowerOff command will only turn a device off. I recommend you go through all of your devices and check to see if they have discreet power commands that work and set them up using these same instructions. I know the DirecTV DVR does as I currently use the same one.




Thanks. I'm updating the remote now w/ the changes you suggested. Hopefully it'll prevent the problems I was having from re-occuring.


----------



## vas377

We attempted to add a new activity today, but it would not work ( no sense in going into what the activity was ).


When we added the activity, the program told us it would not work, but.... the activity still shows up on the list of activities. We did not update the remote control obviously, but if we ever want to change something, then that activity that does not work will load into the remote.


How in the world can we delete that activity?


----------



## squareeyes

vas, in the harmony software try the trash can icon in the upper left of the activity you'd like to delete. it'll then prompt you if you'd like to delete that activity.

,r


----------



## crosbyct

Got mine yesterday. Up and running in about 30 min. Had to tweak a few things since the initial setup. So far I'm happy....


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15683274
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday. Up and running in about 30 min. Had to tweak a few things since the initial setup. So far I'm happy....



Me too!


Been adding custom activities such as "Record to DVD" & adding favorites/icons (thanks squareeyes!).


I was hesitant to purchase because of the price, but I have NO regrets! The WAF will be determined today...keeping fingers crossed


----------



## vili

I ordered mine yesterday so I'm excited about it getting here. Quick question for those of you with DirecTV HDDVRs. You talk about turning it on/off quite frequently. I leave mine on all the time because it literally takes 5 minutes or more to turn on once I push the power button, do you guys not have this problem?


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15684697
> 
> 
> I ordered mine yesterday so I'm excited about it getting here. Quick question for those of you with DirecTV HDDVRs. You talk about turning it on/off quite frequently. I leave mine on all the time because it literally takes 5 minutes or more to turn on once I push the power button, do you guys not have this problem?



Goodness no. What model do you have? I have an HR22-100 and HR21-700. Both are up, and showing video, in a matter of 5-10 seconds.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockyMountainD* /forum/post/15684269
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> Been adding custom activities such as "Record to DVD" & adding favorites/icons (thanks squareeyes!).
> 
> 
> I was hesitant to purchase because of the price, but I have NO regrets! The WAF will be determined today...keeping fingers crossed



My WAF is quite high now, but it was low at first. Ironic, because she bought it for my birthday present.










We kept having to break out the old remotes to perform functions that weren't on my H1 or too buried to access quickly. Let me tell you, when it's 9:01 CST and ER stopping recording because you have your activity set up wrong, time is of the essence!


----------



## vili

It is the HR20-700 model. It takes it a long time from when I turn it back on to getting picture/sound. It goes through all these calibration type things.


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15685050
> 
> 
> It is the HR20-700 model. It takes it a long time from when I turn it back on to getting picture/sound. It goes through all these calibration type things.



Do you see a "searching for signal" bar that takes forever? If so, then you're killing the power/rebooting it. That does take 5-10 minutes.


----------



## vili

Ya thats what I see, when I turn it off I usually kill the power to it as well. If I leave it plugged in and turn it off it will start up quicker?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15685308
> 
> 
> Ya thats what I see, when I turn it off I usually kill the power to it as well. If I leave it plugged in and turn it off it will start up quicker?



Absolutely.


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15685308
> 
> 
> Ya thats what I see, when I turn it off I usually kill the power to it as well. If I leave it plugged in and turn it off it will start up quicker?



Yes! Always leave it plugged in (to a UPS or good power strip/surge suppressor). If plugged in the "off" command from remotes send it into a standby mode, where it will still be able to record shows, receive guide updates, etc.


----------



## vili

Thank you so much, that is what I will do. I never turned it off before unless I needed to turn off the breaker so thats why I always left it on. Now I will turn it off.


----------



## mastermaybe

How would those familiar rate the unit's performance with the HR-21...especially concerning DVR function...like how are the blue, green, yellow, and green keys duplicated?


thanks!

james


----------



## horizuns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15686680
> 
> 
> How would those familiar rate the unit's performance with the HR-21...especially concerning DVR function...like how are the blue, green, yellow, and green keys duplicated?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> james



Use soft keys.


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15686680
> 
> 
> How would those familiar rate the unit's performance with the HR-21...especially concerning DVR function...like how are the blue, green, yellow, and green keys duplicated?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> james



It'll give you virtual color buttons + a "list" button on the touch screen. All the other DVR buttons map to the hard buttons on the unit itself.


----------



## ycartracy

I'm not sitting in front of the software to verify this, but the - key appears to be missing. I would've figured it would've been mapped to the + hard button on the bottom left, but pressing the + twice didn't delete a show from the list. Is it somewhere else and I just don't know it yet, or will I need to map it manually?


----------



## kirkusinnc

If my memory serves, I had to map the dash key to the plus key when I was setting my Harmony One to work with my DirecTV HR-21...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ycartracy* /forum/post/15687075
> 
> 
> I'm not sitting in front of the software to verify this, but the - key appears to be missing. I would've figured it would've been mapped to the + hard button on the bottom left, but pressing the + twice didn't delete a show from the list. Is it somewhere else and I just don't know it yet, or will I need to map it manually?


----------



## ycartracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/15692093
> 
> 
> If my memory serves, I had to map the dash key to the plus key when I was setting my Harmony One to work with my DirecTV HR-21...



Yup, thats what I had to do too. Works flawlessly now.


----------



## bierboy

It'll actually work flawlessly with ANY key you map it to....


----------



## vili

I got my H-1 from Logitech last night. IT was pretty simple to setup. It did take a few trial and errors with my lutron dimmer and figuring out I needed to tell it to leave things on after doing certain functions. It's definately a great little remote, I'm very glad I got it. Mapped about 12 movie channels from iconharmony and that is one of the coolest features on the remote!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15701509
> 
> 
> I got my H-1 from Logitech last night. IT was pretty simple to setup. It did take a few trial and errors with my lutron dimmer and figuring out I needed to tell it to leave things on after doing certain functions. It's definately a great little remote, I'm very glad I got it. Mapped about 12 movie channels from iconharmony and that is one of the coolest features on the remote!



Agreed, I setup about 20 favorites withe the channel icons from squareeyes. Wow, now the touchscreen is actually worth it. Before doing that I was questioning the need for the ts.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hey guys-


Got the one today, everything is fine cept control of my ps3 through the Nyko dongle.


If I select the PS3 from the device area, everything is fine, but if I choose the activity "play ps3/BD" ONLY the keys in the touch window work, NONE of the actual buttons below work at all!!!


ideas?


thanks


James


----------



## Fanaticalism

Have you tried manually assigning the keys in the device setup?


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15707469
> 
> 
> Have you tried manually assigning the keys in the device setup?



No, but I guess I'll have to, now.


I was just hoping it was some kind of glitch or something.


Again, if I click on the "ps3" from the device area, everything is perfect,.


But, when I choose "ps3" from the acivities area, ONLY the buttons in the LCD area work and I have to go to the device area to regain button functionality.


It's just weird, you know? Every other device works as it should from the activities screen: Directv, Apple TV, etc...ALL work when selected, right away.



Come to think of it, what can I really "re-assgin" anyway? If all the bittons are already functioning properly from the device area, what good would manually re-assigning them do? Will they somehow magically work from the activities area? Not trying to be difficult, just thought of that!


thanks

James


----------



## mastermaybe

Another question: I have an Onkyo 805 and want to be able to activate "Zone 2" via the remote but I just don't think that's possible either.


See, there's a zone 2 button on the onkyo remote, but after you push it, THEN you hit the "ON" button on the remote to activate Zone 2.


Essentially, I think it's (the Zone 2 button) just a "MODE" button on the remote internally, so there's no IR sent out.


Can I get the ONE to duplicate such an "IR-less" function?


If not, that REALLY sucks, as I can't think of a workaround.


James


----------



## trabbic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15707902
> 
> 
> Another question: I have an Onkyo 805 and want to be able to activate "Zone 2" via the remote but I just don't think that's possible either.
> 
> 
> See, there's a zone 2 button on the onkyo remote, but after you push it, THEN you hit the "ON" button on the remote to activate Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Essentially, I think it's (the Zone 2 button) just a "MODE" button on the remote internally, so there's no IR sent out.
> 
> 
> Can I get the ONE to duplicate such an "IR-less" function?
> 
> 
> If not, that REALLY sucks, as I can't think of a workaround.
> 
> 
> James



There are a couple of ways to handle it. You can setup a new activity "Use Zone 2"


Or just put the remote into Device mode and select the zone2 receiver that should have been setup automatically. You will want to move the soft buttons around to put at least the power toggle on the first page...


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15707902
> 
> 
> Another question: I have an Onkyo 805 and want to be able to activate "Zone 2" via the remote but I just don't think that's possible either.
> 
> 
> See, there's a zone 2 button on the onkyo remote, but after you push it, THEN you hit the "ON" button on the remote to activate Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Essentially, I think it's (the Zone 2 button) just a "MODE" button on the remote internally, so there's no IR sent out.
> 
> 
> Can I get the ONE to duplicate such an "IR-less" function?
> 
> 
> If not, that REALLY sucks, as I can't think of a workaround.
> 
> 
> James




This thing is FREAKING AMAZING.


My "workaround" was merely hitting "Zone 2" on the orginal remote, then "ON".


What do you know, obviously the "2nd zone power" signal is unique, and the ONE had no problem recognizing and learning it.










James


----------



## hoopmanjh




> Quote:
> Come to think of it, what can I really "re-assgin" anyway? If all the bittons are already functioning properly from the device area, what good would manually re-assigning them do? Will they somehow magically work from the activities area? Not trying to be difficult, just thought of that!
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> James



The buttons within the activity won't necessarily be mapped the same as the buttons within a device -- it'll be a mixture of mappings from different devices that should, in theory, let you control everything without having to leave the activity. For example, if when you watch TV you're running the sound through the receiver, the volume button on the "WATCH TV" activity needs to send commands to the receiver, not to the TV.


I know that the PS3 add-ons take some tweaking. (I have an IR2BT myself.) But if the buttons work properly when you're in the device mode, you're half way there -- maybe 75% . . .







In the online screen, go to the Devices tab, choose the entry for the Nyko, then choose SETTINGS and CUSTOMIZE BUTTONS. Scroll through the list, and copy down which command is mapped to which button. Next, go into the activity that uses the Nyko, choose CUSTOMIZE BUTTONS, and just go down the list and start assigning the commands you found in the Devices tab.


You have an amazing amount of flexibility in terms of customizing buttons with the ONE -- for example, I never use the channel rocker to change channels, so in most of my activities it's mapped as volume up & volume down for my kitchen TV.


Good luck . . .


Joe


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trabbic* /forum/post/15707993
> 
> 
> There are a couple of ways to handle it. You can setup a new activity "Use Zone 2"
> 
> 
> Or just put the remote into Device mode and select the zone2 receiver that should have been setup automatically. You will want to move the soft buttons around to put at least the power toggle on the first page...




Right, so if I do set it up under an "activity", I'd have to swtich back to the onkyo under the device menu to regain control of the "primary" zone 1?


No big deal, I guess as I'd have to do the same thing on the original remote of course.


BTW, I entered the buttons on the Nyko manually and nothing changed other than the introduction of HORRENDOUS lag. I think I'm going to delete it and give it one more try.


Again, control is fine when selected from the device menu but only the LCD buttons worked when selected as an activity.


If I always have to switch to the device menu and work from there, I'll live, but it kinda sux.



PS- Now that I'm going to create a "new device" with Zone 2, does anyone know how to delete the new buttons I created for the onkyo?


thanks

james


----------



## badgerpilot

Mastermaybe -


For the PS3, did you add the Nyko as a device? That might help. For the zone 2, add the 805 Zone 2 as a new device. This will give you 2 receivers. You might want to go in and change the power settings for your devices so that they stay on when you switch activities. ie, if someone is watching something in zone 1, as soon as you go to the zone 2 activity , the zone 1 devices will power off.


For the old buttons, I would delete the 805 device and start over. Quick and clean.


----------



## mastermaybe

More absolute insanity.


So when I introduce the 805 as a new device, it of course asks me if I'm going to use it other areas, and, if so, where.


So the FIRST zone is already locked in with "living room'.

Great, that's just what/where Zone 1 IS.


Then, I add my DECK to the second area.


Done, right?


Wrong.


It adds "DECK" to zone 3.


This is insane. If I don't add anything, I don't have an option to select Zone 2.


I'm running out of energy for this.

James





OH, HOW THICK OF ME...I HAVE TO ENTER ZONE 2 IN THE THIRD SPACE AND ZONE 3 IN THE SECOND SPOT!!!!



Unbelievable, I can only imagine how many people never figured this out and just gave up. It is obviously an error and completely counter-intuitive...I only tried it in sheer desperation.

I'm gonna get a screen shot.


wow.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15708312
> 
> 
> Mastermaybe -
> 
> 
> For the PS3, did you add the Nyko as a device? That might help. For the zone 2, add the 805 Zone 2 as a new device. This will give you 2 receivers. You might want to go in and change the power settings for your devices so that they stay on when you switch activities. ie, if someone is watching something in zone 1, as soon as you go to the zone 2 activity , the zone 1 devices will power off.
> 
> 
> For the old buttons, I would delete the 805 device and start over. Quick and clean.



Yes, I added the Nyko Blu Wave as the device, and it accordingly operates perfectly when chosen from the DEVICE menu. The problem I'm having is that ONLY the LCD buttons work when you choose "Play PS3" (Nyko) from the activities screen, even though the Nyko is obviously inlcuded in that activity...hence the reason why it's "secondary" buttons show up (and function) in the LCD screen.


You just can't make this stuff up. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason for it to "function" like this.


It would be akin to my directv box working fine when I choose it from the device menu and then NOT working when it was set up in a "watch direct tv" activity.


James


----------



## leemathre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15708464
> 
> 
> Yes, I added the Nyko Blu Wave as the device, and it accordingly operates perfectly when chosen from the DEVICE menu. The problem I'm having is that ONLY the LCD buttons work when you choose "Play PS3" (Nyko) from the activities screen, even though the Nyko is obviously inlcuded in that activity...hence the reason why it's "secondary" buttons show up (and function) in the LCD screen.
> 
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason for it to "function" like this.
> 
> 
> It would be akin to my directv box working fine when I choose it from the device menu and then NOT working when it was set up in a "watch direct tv" activity.
> 
> 
> James



Logitech has made some changes to the way you set up a PS3 with a third party device. When you add the device, add it as a game console with dvd. Select Sony as the manufacturer, and for device name, enter Playstaion 3 NYKO Blu-Wave. The software will recognize this device and set it up correctly. You will even get real icons on the touch screen for the x, and circle etc. This has been talked about a lot on the logitech forums.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/15708873
> 
> 
> Logitech has made some changes to the way you set up a PS3 with a third party device. When you add the device, add it as a game console with dvd. Select Sony as the manufacturer, and for device name, enter Playstaion 3 NYKO Blu-Wave. The software will recognize this device and set it up correctly. You will even get real icons on the touch screen for the x, and circle etc. This has been talked about a lot on the logitech forums.



Thanks, got the logos and the lag has improved (through the activity button anyway, they disappear when I select the ps3 through the device menu), but I'm still having the same fundamental problem: I have to select the PS3 though "device" to gain control of the cursor and lower buttons. Still, only LCD funtionality when I press the ps3 through ACTIVITY.


Perhaps this is just the "way it is"?


James


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15709204
> 
> 
> Thanks, got the logos and the lag has improved (through the activity button anyway, they disappear when I select the ps3 through the device menu), but I'm still having the same fundamental problem: I have to select the PS3 though "device" to gain control of the cursor and lower buttons. Still, only LCD funtionality when I press the ps3 through ACTIVITY.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is just the "way it is"?
> 
> 
> James



Edit your PS3 activity under "Customize Buttons" You can add the functions there for the arrow keys, stop, pause, etc.


----------



## AstroSaberIII

Just a tip for programming: Of your device(s) have descrete ON & OFF IR commands, when your setting up an Activity, make sure you program the activity with seperate ON/OFF commands - rather than the power toggle IR command.


I've got 13 activities setup, and this is especially usefull if you have multiple zones setup where IR commands may be within IR sight of other zones.


----------



## shadowcaster

New H1 owner here and just went through the online setup. Although I've read here about favorite channel icons, I didn't see an option in the software to upload custom ones.


There is also no mention of this in any of the manuals that came with the remote. I also searched this thread and although there has been discussions re icons, there is no mention (that I could find) on how to install/upload icons to the remote. Where can I find that info please ?


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15718544
> 
> 
> New H1 owner here and just went through the online setup. Although I've read here about favorite channel icons, I didn't see an option in the software to upload custom ones.
> 
> 
> There is also no mention of this in any of the manuals that came with the remote. I also searched this thread and although there has been discussions re icons, there is no mention (that I could find) on how to install/upload icons to the remote. Where can I find that info please ?



Under the "Watch TV" activity there is an option for "Set Up Favorite Channels and add icons"


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15718544
> 
> 
> New H1 owner here and just went through the online setup. Although I've read here about favorite channel icons, I didn't see an option in the software to upload custom ones.
> 
> 
> There is also no mention of this in any of the manuals that came with the remote. I also searched this thread and although there has been discussions re icons, there is no mention (that I could find) on how to install/upload icons to the remote. Where can I find that info please ?



Go to page 1 of this thread. Its in the FAQ.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15718929
> 
> 
> Go to page 1 of this thread. Its in the FAQ.



Beat me to it! FAQ item 5.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15718544
> 
> 
> New H1 owner here and just went through the online setup. Although I've read here about favorite channel icons, I didn't see an option in the software to upload custom ones.
> 
> 
> There is also no mention of this in any of the manuals that came with the remote. I also searched this thread and although there has been discussions re icons, there is no mention (that I could find) on how to install/upload icons to the remote. Where can I find that info please ?



I think you got your answer and welcome aboard!


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15708464
> 
> 
> Yes, I added the Nyko Blu Wave as the device, and it accordingly operates perfectly when chosen from the DEVICE menu. The problem I'm having is that ONLY the LCD buttons work when you choose "Play PS3" (Nyko) from the activities screen, even though the Nyko is obviously inlcuded in that activity...hence the reason why it's "secondary" buttons show up (and function) in the LCD screen.
> 
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason for it to "function" like this.
> 
> 
> It would be akin to my directv box working fine when I choose it from the device menu and then NOT working when it was set up in a "watch direct tv" activity.
> 
> 
> James



I'm betting you created a Play Game activity. This will not map the buttons automatically. If you create a Watch a DVD activity and tell it you use the Nyko Blu Wave to watch a DVD it should map the commands. You can then change the name of the activity to whatever you want.


----------



## shadowcaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15718863
> 
> 
> Under the "Watch TV" activity there is an option for "Set Up Favorite Channels and add icons"





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15718929
> 
> 
> Go to page 1 of this thread. Its in the FAQ.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15719518
> 
> 
> Beat me to it! FAQ item 5.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15719524
> 
> 
> I think you got your answer and welcome aboard!



Thanks...I guess I was having a senior moment.

_Edit :_ Got my icons loaded and they are very cool. Definitely like this remote FAR better then

my 880. Everythings working fine, just have to tweak some of the delay settings.


----------



## theogluck

It works like a charm and I love it.


Not sure if this can even be done with this remote, but....


My dilema is that in order to listen to DVDA/SACD I need my AV receiver (Sony STR-DA4ES) to not only go to a Video input (Video 2) to allow me to see the menus/navigate on the music-only, DVDs, but then it must *also* trigger MULTI CHANNEL 1 so I can then hear the 6-channel sound off the SACD player (Pioneer DV47Ai). I cannot figure out how to tell the remote to go to an _additional_ step. My apologies if this is in fact easy to do and has been more than answered by the members of this forum


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theogluck* /forum/post/15731222
> 
> 
> It works like a charm and I love it.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this can even be done with this remote, but....
> 
> 
> My dilema is that in order to listen to DVDA/SACD I need my AV receiver (Sony STR-DA4ES) to not only go to a Video input (Video 2) to allow me to see the menus/navigate on the music-only, DVDs, but then it must *also* trigger MULTI CHANNEL 1 so I can then hear the 6-channel sound off the SACD player (Pioneer DV47Ai). I cannot figure out how to tell the remote to go to an _additional_ step. My apologies if this is in fact easy to do and has been more than answered by the members of this forum



Walk back thru the setup for that activity. At the end there will be an option that says, "yes this is correct, but I want to add more control" or something close to this. This option will walk you thru the setup again. During this, you will get to a section where you can add a command to the beginning or ending of the activity. Simply add the MULTI CHANNEL 1 command to the beginning of the activity. Now when you enter the activity, everything will be as before except the last command sent will be the one you added.


----------



## shadowcaster

I'd like to play around with the touch screen sensitivity settings.

However, before I make any changes does anyone know what the factory "default" setting is?

There is no indication in the selection screen that indicates what it's currently set at.


----------



## theogluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/15734517
> 
> 
> Walk back thru the setup for that activity. At the end there will be an option that says, "yes this is correct, but I want to add more control" or something close to this.
> _OK - I know of what you speak (but I am not in front of it at this moment) and I did that assuming it gave me such an option but I thought I did not see it or I would have tried that method._
> 
> 
> This option will walk you thru the setup again. During this, you will get to a section where you can add a command to the beginning or ending of the activity. Simply add the MULTI CHANNEL 1 command to the beginning of the activity. Now when you enter the activity, everything will be as before except the last command sent will be the one you added.


_I will certainly try this when I get home and advise (and sing praises accordingly). Many thanks._


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowcaster* /forum/post/15737079
> 
> 
> I'd like to play around with the touch screen sensitivity settings.
> 
> However, before I make any changes does anyone know what the factory "default" setting is?
> 
> There is no indication in the selection screen that indicates what it's currently set at.



I would assume the default is the middle setting....between the more sensitive and less sensitive settings (or whatever the description...I don't have my H1 handy).


----------



## shadowcaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15738267
> 
> 
> I would assume the default is the middle setting....between the more sensitive and less sensitive settings (or whatever the description...I don't have my H1 handy).



Thanks, that was my first "logical" thought, but wanted to ask here first before I experimented.

Interesting though that the current setting isn't highlighted in some way.


----------



## theogluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theogluck* /forum/post/15737695
> 
> _I will certainly try this when I get home and advise (and sing praises accordingly). Many thanks._



Many thanks indeed - it does what I need it to do. Thanks again for the advice and guidance.


----------



## Falc0n

Just curious, any way to disable the motion sensor feature on the H1? I've tried searching for info on this and figured someone here might know. I'm considering buying one and haven't liked this feature on other remotes. (Watching TV in bed tends to constantly activate the remote)


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falc0n* /forum/post/15741380
> 
> 
> Just curious, any way to disable the motion sensor feature on the H1? I've tried searching for info on this and figured someone here might know. I'm considering buying one and haven't liked this feature on other remotes. (Watching TV in bed tends to constantly activate the remote)



Why would you want to do that? It would never light up then. I understand your frustration with it, though. I have the same problem...sometimes I pick it up and have to shake it to get it to light up; other times the slightest movement activates it. It's very annoying and I don't know if it's a bug with just mine or all are like that.


----------



## 120inna55

I think he wants it to act like some other remotes that go to sleep and are only awakened by pressing a button.


My old Harmony 688 used to perform that way.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falc0n* /forum/post/15741380
> 
> 
> Just curious, any way to disable the motion sensor feature on the H1? I've tried searching for info on this and figured someone here might know. I'm considering buying one and haven't liked this feature on other remotes. (Watching TV in bed tends to constantly activate the remote)



no


----------



## hd_newbie

I am using PS3 and IR2BT. Everything seems to work just fine, but I have 2 things I couldn't get to work as I like.


1. I set up Watch DVD as an activity using IR2BT . However, when I am under the Watch DVD activity IR2BT will not respond to my comments. Only when I select PS3 as a device, the remote works. Has anyone else run into this problem?


2. Turn off button on the remote does not seem to work for the PS3. I end up turning off PS3 only after selecting it as Device.


----------



## fireman325

I'm about to buy a new remote to upgrade from my current 550. I'm considering an 880 or a One. Has anyone here used both the 880 and One? How well do you feel they compare with each other? Which do you like better and why? Thanks to anyone who can help me out.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15746331
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a new remote to upgrade from my current 550. I'm considering an 880 or a One. Has anyone here used both the 880 and One? How well do you feel they compare with each other? Which do you like better and why? Thanks to anyone who can help me out.



I bought the 880 and used it for 2 weeks before returning it for the One. The problem with the 880 and I assume all the others below it is the button layout. I just could not get used to it. It made no ergonomic sense to me, I had to look at the remote even while using channel up/down. The One has everything where you would think it would be and each button is shaped differently so you can tell what it is by feel.


I should also note that my friends are really impressed with the touchscreen and big channel icons


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15746331
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a new remote to upgrade from my current 550. I'm considering an 880 or a One. Has anyone here used both the 880 and One? How well do you feel they compare with each other? Which do you like better and why? Thanks to anyone who can help me out.



I've used -- and have -- both 2x 880 & 1x One). The One is superior in my opinion. The buttons are larger and therefore easier to press. The touch screen is nicer for it's better image quality and the ability to use the bigger/nicer favorite icons. It seems to be a bit better ergonomically. The only downsides of the One are the somewhat increased cost and the loss of items you can put on the screen (6 versus 8 on the 880).


BUT, both are very good units. YMMV


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15746331
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a new remote to upgrade from my current 550. I'm considering an 880 or a One. Has anyone here used both the 880 and One? How well do you feel they compare with each other? Which do you like better and why? Thanks to anyone who can help me out.



I've had a 880 for over 2 years & I received a One for Christmas.

The One is a nice remote & is just as easy to setup as the 880 is but....


The IR output is much lower than the 880, with the One I have to point the remote at my gear & the beam can be blocked, the IR on the 880 was super powerful, I could point it the complete opposite direction & my gear would still get the signal.


My biggest gripe is the touch screen, yes it is pretty but it only holds 3 activities per screen & you have to look at the touch screen to make sure you hit the right command, I could use every function on the 880 without looking, the touch screen actually makes the One harder to use!


I'm sure in time I'll get the hang of the One but if I hadn't received it as a gift I wouldn't have bought one myself to replace the 880.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/15747727
> 
> 
> I've had a 880 for over 2 years & I received a One for Christmas.
> 
> The One is a nice remote & is just as easy to setup as the 880 is but....
> 
> 
> The IR output is much lower than the 880, with the One I have to point the remote at my gear & the beam can be blocked, the IR on the 880 was super powerful, I could point it the complete opposite direction & my gear would still get the signal.
> 
> 
> My biggest gripe is the touch screen, yes it is pretty but it only holds 3 activities per screen & you have to look at the touch screen to make sure you hit the right command, I could use every function on the 880 without looking, the touch screen actually makes the One harder to use!
> 
> 
> I'm sure in time I'll get the hang of the One but if I hadn't received it as a gift I wouldn't have bought one myself to replace the 880.



I agree with everything you say about the One...I upgraded from the 550. The IR is definitely weaker with the One. And your complaints about the touch screen are correct. But the three 550s I went through were pieces of crap. Each one had a button failure....so far, I'm much happier with the One.


----------



## fireman325

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I really appreciate your responses. So basically you've summed up what my initial impressions were after handling some demo units. I like the feel and button layout better on the One, but I like having more activities and real buttons on the 880. The other thing swaying me more toward the One is that I've read several complaints of the 880 not sitting and charging properly in its cradle and this is supposed to have been fixed with the One.


----------



## Falc0n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/15741879
> 
> 
> I think he wants it to act like some other remotes that go to sleep and are only awakened by pressing a button.
> 
> 
> My old Harmony 688 used to perform that way.



Yes, exactly what I mean. Motion activation is cool, except in situations where you don't want it to activate. A setting or firmware update to alter the sensitivity or even disable it is what I was hoping for. Again, I don't currently own this model so I'm not sure how much of an issue it will be.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falc0n* /forum/post/15749614
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly what I mean. Motion activation is cool, except in situations where you don't want it to activate. A setting or firmware update to alter the sensitivity or even disable it is what I was hoping for. Again, I don't currently own this model so I'm not sure how much of an issue it will be.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.



So far, the only thing you can do is turn down the "glow time" to 5 seconds, so if there is accidental activation, it'll turn back off in 5 seconds. You can *not* turn off motion activation. I doubt Logitech will ever make this something that can be turned off.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15746331
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a new remote to upgrade from my current 550. I'm considering an 880 or a One. Has anyone here used both the 880 and One? How well do you feel they compare with each other? Which do you like better and why? Thanks to anyone who can help me out.



I have and use both. To me the One is superior in almost very way. ESPECIALLY the reliability of getting it charged. I've gone through a bunch of 880 cradles with tech support and they all eventually fail or get funky. The One has had no such issues and my first is about a year old now.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15750555
> 
> 
> I have and use both. To me the One is superior in almost very way. ESPECIALLY the reliability of getting it charged. I've gone through a bunch of 880 cradles with tech support and they all eventually fail or get funky. The One has had no such issues and my first is about a year old now.



Thank you. I think this is the way I'm gonna go if I can find one for a decent price.


----------



## jedurocher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15751284
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think this is the way I'm gonna go if I can find one for a decent price.



Fireman,


Just got mine the other day from Amazon. It was the best price I found. I love it so far, but still need to tweak a few things.

Good luck with it.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedurocher* /forum/post/15753098
> 
> 
> Fireman,
> 
> 
> Just got mine the other day from Amazon. It was the best price I found. I love it so far, but still need to tweak a few things.
> 
> Good luck with it.



Yeah I looked at them and they seem to be about in line with a lot of other internet dealers. It looks like $185ish is about the lowest price I can find online. If anyone knows of anywhere (or has one in really good shape and is willing to sell it) for less $$$ please post or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## OaklandRobb

I have a Pioneer 151 display and need to change the input depending on whether I am watching DirecTV or a DVD. Apparently I need to increase one of the delays as the TV doesn't get the Input change command if it is off and was left at the DirecTV input. Do I increase Power On Delay or Input Delay?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OaklandRobb* /forum/post/15753910
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer 151 display and need to change the input depending on whether I am watching DirecTV or a DVD. Apparently I need to increase one of the delays as the TV doesn't get the Input change command if it is off and was left at the DirecTV input. Do I increase Power On Delay or Input Delay?



power on delay


----------



## eieio

may i ask, for the Logitech Harmony One, how to find/program the "Swap" button for the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta from Time Warner?


the reason why someone said it is important is if you simply press "previous channel" (the back arrow button), you're merely telling the current tuner to go back to a previous channel, and the channel you're watching is not being recorded. Rather, if you ask to go to tuner #2, then tuner #1 is still recording what you were watching so you can go back to it and rewind.


this was what i posted before: (sorry for the long post but i want it to be relatively clear)


" when i press "previous channel", that "previous channel" should have been recording all along, even though i wasn't viewing it. that is, whatever you're watching, should be "automatically recording" even though it was not a special action that i asked it to - it simply does that by default.


example: if i were watching CNN for 30 minutes, then switch to CBS for 20 minutes, then, at the 20th minute of watching CBS, if i were to press "previous channel" to go BACK to CNN, since i remember that the last channel that i was watching was CNN, then, CNN (my previous channel) should have been "quietly and automatically" recording, right? My understanding is that it would go on for one hour, with the latest one hour being retained AUTOMATICALLY.


well, my 8300HD doesn't do that anymore. when i press "previous channel", there is frequently nothing there other than starting right now, meaning there's nothing PREVIOUS to the current time that was recorded. sometimes it works, but most of the time, it is not working.


May I kindly ask the good folks here if there is a solution? is my 8300HD Scientific Atlanta Time Warner NYC box broken? i've rebooted, btw.


*****************************


the reply/advice i received was that:


'There's nothing wrong with your DVR. The reason it's not working for you the way you expect is that you're changing channels on a single tuner. Remember the DVR has two separate tuners. When you just flip to a new channel, you're changing channels on the same tuner, which clears the auto-record buffer.


In order for the DVR to do what you want, you need to switch to the second tuner before you turn from CNN to CBS. That way, the first tuner will continue to auto-record CNN. You switch tuners by hitting the SWAP button on the bottom of the remote control. That will switch you over to the second tuner and then you can change channels without interrupting the buffer recording on the first tuner. When you want to return to CNN and catch up on the auto-recorded buffer, you hit SWAP again to take you back to the first tuner.'

*****


HOWEVER, i find it difficult to find the button for "Swap" on my Harmony One!! i've properly selected the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta on the Logitech Harmony software and everything seems to work ok. but it appears as though the "Swap PIP" button is on Page 3 (!) of the soft LCD buttons!! Isn't that extremely inconvenient to swap between current channel and previous channel??


there must be a better placement of that "Swap" button or that "previous channel" functionality as it is very useful to go from one channel to another, then when one reverts back to the previous channel, have that previous channel be recording ALL ALONG so you can rewinde and not miss out on anything.


thank you all in advance!"


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/15744768
> 
> 
> I am using PS3 and IR2BT. Everything seems to work just fine, but I have 2 things I couldn't get to work as I like.
> 
> 
> 1. I set up Watch DVD as an activity using IR2BT . However, when I am under the Watch DVD activity IR2BT will not respond to my comments. Only when I select PS3 as a device, the remote works. Has anyone else run into this problem?
> 
> 
> 2. Turn off button on the remote does not seem to work for the PS3. I end up turning off PS3 only after selecting it as Device.



Have you made sure that in that particular activity the buttons for playback are controlling the game console as opposed to the DVD player or something else?


Brandon


----------



## davekro

I do like my new Harmony 'One', but just like my Comcast and Denon 1909 remotes, it really needs to be pointed DIRECTLY at the component. The remote that came with my MItsub. WD-73734 can be pointed 7' above the TV screen and still turn on the TV.

On Harmony and all but the Mitsub. remote, I have to remember to raise remote and tilt it down towards components (my components are on a shelf with IR ports about 14" from floor). The natural direction for remote to point while in the hand is parallel to floor, or slightly up, which often does not work. Prior to recently getting the new Denon AVR and the Harmony 'One' universal remote, I was using the Mitsubishi (WD-73734's) remote along with it's two wired IR transmitters one mounted above the AVR, the second mounted above the Comcast box (which is on top of the BD player). I was able to control (some functions) of all three devices. I seem to recall an annoying delay in response. This was especially annoying when adjusting volume, as you are expecting immediate response.


Two questions for people IF they are able to use their Harmony remote going thru the TV (via supplied wired IR transmitters) to control other components like AVR, cable/satelite box and BD/DVD player:


1) Is it possible to get rid of the delay? I think I'd rather put up with raising my arm above coffee table than dealing with volume and other input delays (I think ?)


2) Assuming 1). is either overlookable, or (way better yet) solveable, Has anyone set their Harmony remote to work "through" their Mitsubishi TV?


OK a third question...

3) If 1) & 2) are no go's, can people share their experience with either Denon, Logitech or other IR extenders that would enable the Harmony remote to work pointing slightly up? I am not sure how these work, but maybe one small wired IR receiver sits on top of TV and has IR emitters mounted above controlled components?? Any other simpler way to get the 'One's IR signal to be seen if not pointed directly at the devices?


Thanks for any info or ideas on this.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15756985
> 
> 
> may i ask, for the Logitech Harmony One, how to find/program the "Swap" button for the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta from Time Warner?
> 
> 
> the reason why someone said it is important is if you simply press "previous channel" (the back arrow button), you're merely telling the current tuner to go back to a previous channel, and the channel you're watching is not being recorded. Rather, if you ask to go to tuner #2, then tuner #1 is still recording what you were watching so you can go back to it and rewind.
> 
> 
> this was what i posted before: (sorry for the long post but i want it to be relatively clear)
> 
> 
> " when i press "previous channel", that "previous channel" should have been recording all along, even though i wasn't viewing it. that is, whatever you're watching, should be "automatically recording" even though it was not a special action that i asked it to - it simply does that by default.
> 
> 
> example: if i were watching CNN for 30 minutes, then switch to CBS for 20 minutes, then, at the 20th minute of watching CBS, if i were to press "previous channel" to go BACK to CNN, since i remember that the last channel that i was watching was CNN, then, CNN (my previous channel) should have been "quietly and automatically" recording, right? My understanding is that it would go on for one hour, with the latest one hour being retained AUTOMATICALLY.
> 
> 
> well, my 8300HD doesn't do that anymore. when i press "previous channel", there is frequently nothing there other than starting right now, meaning there's nothing PREVIOUS to the current time that was recorded. sometimes it works, but most of the time, it is not working.
> 
> 
> May I kindly ask the good folks here if there is a solution? is my 8300HD Scientific Atlanta Time Warner NYC box broken? i've rebooted, btw.
> 
> 
> *****************************
> 
> 
> the reply/advice i received was that:
> 
> 
> 'There's nothing wrong with your DVR. The reason it's not working for you the way you expect is that you're changing channels on a single tuner. Remember the DVR has two separate tuners. When you just flip to a new channel, you're changing channels on the same tuner, which clears the auto-record buffer.
> 
> 
> In order for the DVR to do what you want, you need to switch to the second tuner before you turn from CNN to CBS. That way, the first tuner will continue to auto-record CNN. You switch tuners by hitting the SWAP button on the bottom of the remote control. That will switch you over to the second tuner and then you can change channels without interrupting the buffer recording on the first tuner. When you want to return to CNN and catch up on the auto-recorded buffer, you hit SWAP again to take you back to the first tuner.'
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, i find it difficult to find the button for "Swap" on my Harmony One!! i've properly selected the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta on the Logitech Harmony software and everything seems to work ok. but it appears as though the "Swap PIP" button is on Page 3 (!) of the soft LCD buttons!! Isn't that extremely inconvenient to swap between current channel and previous channel??
> 
> 
> there must be a better placement of that "Swap" button or that "previous channel" functionality as it is very useful to go from one channel to another, then when one reverts back to the previous channel, have that previous channel be recording ALL ALONG so you can rewinde and not miss out on anything.
> 
> 
> thank you all in advance!"



Bottom line is you can move any button to any place you'd like via the software. Also if the command isn't already in the database you can learn it from the original remote as long as it's IR which most are. I don't have your DVR but I'm sure many do and have done this already.


----------



## BuckoNZ

I have a couple of queries, my apologises if they have already been answered:

*1) Skipping In EPG*

I have a Pace DVB-S set top box, here in New Zealand, for Sky TV. When using the Harmony ONE, when in the EPG, a single arrow press jumps the selector two places, instead of just one. This makes it impossible to use the full EPG guide properly. Any ideas on how to fix this?



*2) Muliple of the Same Activity*

Is it possible to have two Activities of the same type (i.e. 'Watching TV')? The reason I ask is that I have SkyTV (see above) and my 'Watching TV' activity is set to use that. This is what we mainly use to watch television - to "channel surf". However, we also have hi-def DVB-T television in New Zealand and we use this to watch our main shows.


Therefore I would like to setup another 'Watch TV' activity, that uses slightly equipment so I can use the Harmony to control my DVB-T setup as well. Can this be done?



Any feedback would be useful.


Cheers,

BuckoNZ


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15759697
> 
> 
> Bottom line is you can move any button to any place you'd like via the software. I don't have your DVR but I'm sure many do and have done this already.



Correct. I moved the soft buttons around so that all of the PiP functions for my SA 8300HD DVR are on their own separate page.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/15764119
> 
> 
> I have a couple of queries, my apologises if they have already been answered:
> 
> *1) Skipping In EPG*
> 
> I have a Pace DVB-S set top box, here in New Zealand, for Sky TV. When using the Harmony ONE, when in the EPG, a single arrow press jumps the selector two places, instead of just one. This makes it impossible to use the full EPG guide properly. Any ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Muliple of the Same Activity*
> 
> Is it possible to have two Activities of the same type (i.e. 'Watching TV')? The reason I ask is that I have SkyTV (see above) and my 'Watching TV' activity is set to use that. This is what we mainly use to watch television - to "channel surf". However, we also have hi-def DVB-T television in New Zealand and we use this to watch our main shows.
> 
> 
> Therefore I would like to setup another 'Watch TV' activity, that uses slightly equipment so I can use the Harmony to control my DVB-T setup as well. Can this be done?
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be useful.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BuckoNZ



you most certainly can have as many watch tv activities as you like, just rename them as you see fit.


as for your first problem, sounds like you need to adjust your repeats, troubleshoot the device giving you trouble and select "device responds to commands too many times or only occasionally, from there you can adjust your repeats, try lowering it a notch or two till it works properly.


----------



## Sam S

I realize this is a noob question, but I gotta ask here before I seriously consider this remote.


Does it have discrete on/off codes for Pioneer plasmas? I have the Pro-151FD.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/15765111
> 
> 
> I realize this is a noob question, but I gotta ask here before I seriously consider this remote.
> 
> 
> Does it have discrete on/off codes for Pioneer plasmas? I have the Pro-151FD.



Unless you find someone here who has that unit, you'd probably get a quicker answer by calling Logitech CS here.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15766102
> 
> 
> Unless you find someone here who has that unit, you'd probably get a quicker answer by calling Logitech CS here.




Thanks. I may have to do that.


This fellow has one:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OaklandRobb* /forum/post/15753910
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer 151 display and need to change the input depending on whether I am watching DirecTV or a DVD. Apparently I need to increase one of the delays as the TV doesn't get the Input change command if it is off and was left at the DirecTV input. Do I increase Power On Delay or Input Delay?


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/15765111
> 
> 
> I realize this is a noob question, but I gotta ask here before I seriously consider this remote.
> 
> 
> Does it have discrete on/off codes for Pioneer plasmas? I have the Pro-151FD.



It's not really a question of whether Harmony has them, but whether your Pioneer has them. I know I'm splitting hairs, but if the Pioneer has them, then I'm sure the Harmony will have them. The only component in my system that doesn't have them is my Dish Network receiver.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15753153
> 
> 
> Yeah I looked at them and they seem to be about in line with a lot of other internet dealers. It looks like $185ish is about the lowest price I can find online. If anyone knows of anywhere (or has one in really good shape and is willing to sell it) for less $$$ please post or PM me. Thanks.



Search this thread and you will find a way to get it for $125 + shipping. Sorry I can't be more specific but I don't want to rehash that whole thing again.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15767872
> 
> 
> Search this thread and you will find a way to get it for $125 + shipping. Sorry I can't be more specific but I don't want to rehash that whole thing again.



Thanks, but I've already been taken care of.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15766793
> 
> 
> It's not really a question of whether Harmony has them, but whether your Pioneer has them. I know I'm splitting hairs, but if the Pioneer has them, then I'm sure the Harmony will have them. The only component in my system that doesn't have them is my Dish Network receiver.




Good point. I know there are discrete HEX codes for my TV on/off, but I only see them for Pronto.


Can the Harmony One import a HEX code?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/15768372
> 
> 
> Good point. I know there are discrete HEX codes for my TV on/off, but I only see them for Pronto.
> 
> 
> Can the Harmony One import a HEX code?



You can't do it, but if you contact Harmony Support Teir 2 you can email them the code and they can add it to your device. I did this in the past to get discreet power commands for my Toshiba HD DVD player.


They need the code to be in Pronto Long Hex Format in order to translate it into their system.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15769095
> 
> 
> You can't do it, but if you contact Harmony Support Teir 2 you can email them the code and they can add it to your device. I did this in the past to get discreet power commands for my Toshiba HD DVD player.
> 
> 
> They need the code to be in Pronto Long Hex Format in order to translate it into their system.



Thanks, I will probably go that route.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/15766102
> 
> 
> Unless you find someone here who has that unit, you'd probably get a quicker answer by calling Logitech CS here.



I have a Pioneer PRO-1140HD and Logitech has discretes for on/off, so I would say it is a safe bet they will for your set.


----------



## RICKPTAK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15758210
> 
> 
> I do like my new Harmony 'One', but just like my Comcast and Denon 1909 remotes, it really needs to be pointed DIRECTLY at the component. The remote that came with my MItsub. WD-73734 can be pointed 7' above the TV screen and still turn on the TV.
> 
> On Harmony and all but the Mitsub. remote, I have to remember to raise remote and tilt it down towards components (my components are on a shelf with IR ports about 14" from floor). The natural direction for remote to point while in the hand is parallel to floor, or slightly up, which often does not work. Prior to recently getting the new Denon AVR and the Harmony 'One' universal remote, I was using the Mitsubishi (WD-73734's) remote along with it's two wired IR transmitters one mounted above the AVR, the second mounted above the Comcast box (which is on top of the BD player). I was able to control (some functions) of all three devices. I seem to recall an annoying delay in response. This was especially annoying when adjusting volume, as you are expecting immediate response.
> 
> 
> Two questions for people IF they are able to use their Harmony remote going thru the TV (via supplied wired IR transmitters) to control other components like AVR, cable/satelite box and BD/DVD player:
> 
> 
> 1) Is it possible to get rid of the delay? I think I'd rather put up with raising my arm above coffee table than dealing with volume and other input delays (I think ?)
> 
> 
> 2) Assuming 1). is either overlookable, or (way better yet) solveable, Has anyone set their Harmony remote to work "through" their Mitsubishi TV?
> 
> 
> OK a third question...
> 
> 3) If 1) & 2) are no go's, can people share their experience with either Denon, Logitech or other IR extenders that would enable the Harmony remote to work pointing slightly up? I am not sure how these work, but maybe one small wired IR receiver sits on top of TV and has IR emitters mounted above controlled components?? Any other simpler way to get the 'One's IR signal to be seen if not pointed directly at the devices?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info or ideas on this.



I use a system called the Hot Link Pro and can point my Harmony One in almost any direction and it works flawlessly. All my equipment is behind doors and it still works fine. I have similiar equipment to yours, Mitsubishi WD-73732,Comcast HDDVR and I only placed the emmiters on the equipment behind the doors and not on the TV and it worked fine. Do a Google search a lot of places sell them and varying prices http://www.amazon.com/Remote-Control.../dp/B00023JJV6


----------



## eieio

I have a 4-day old Harmony One. Pretty satisfied with it so far, though the soft touch keys still bother me: i'm much more interested in the tactile hard keys so i don't have to look down when finding a key.


Problem: the "full charge" all-green battery indicator only worked on day one, when i charged it for the first time straight out of the box. Just last night, i put it on the cradle when it was roughly at 1/4 charge (meaning 3/4 depleted approx), after around 12 hours of charging (!), the full charge indicator will not come on!


i put it back on the cradle thinking that maybe it will "wake up" the battery charge level sensing circuitry but still no go. i then took the battery out for several seconds, put it back in, thinking that it would sort of wake it up in a different way, sort of like a cell phone's hard reboot. after around 2 more hours of charging, still no full charge indicator.


what's wrong, may i ask?


Question #2:


may i ask what i need to do if i were to get a new Harmony One and return this one? how would i "tell" the software in the PC to download the exact same thing to the NEW harmony one, as i'm returning the old one?


would the software get confused since they will obviously have different PID numbers?


thx again in advance!


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15771410
> 
> 
> Problem: the "full charge" all-green battery indicator only worked on day one, when i charged it for the first time straight out of the box. Just last night, i put it on the cradle when it was roughly at 1/4 charge (meaning 3/4 depleted approx), after around 12 hours of charging (!), the full charge indicator will not come on!



There is no full charge indicator except when you pick up the remote and look at the little battery icon in the upper right corner of the touch screen. What you are seeing is simply a static image to let you know that the remote is correctly placed in the cradle and is charging.


This info really should be incorporated into the first post of this thread as it is continually asked by new users.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/15771690
> 
> 
> There is no full charge indicator except when you pick up the remote and look at the little battery icon in the upper right corner of the touch screen. What you are seeing is simply a static image to let you know that the remote is correctly placed in the cradle and is charging.
> 
> 
> This info really should be incorporated into the first post of this thread as it is continually asked by new users.



Smithfarmer: actually, the first time i charged it 4 days ago, straight out of the box, after around 3-5 hours, that big icon image (which you called a static image) was changed to a FULL green image. so it is not a static image.


this is why i was confused after the entire night's charging last night, why it wouldn't be fully charged? defective battery charge level sensor circuitry?


----------



## smithfarmer

There are just a couple of people here who claim that the remote showed a full charge icon and then have never seen it again. Don't worry about it and just enjoy your remote.


----------



## eieio

ok. i'll not let that bother me then. after a full night's charging, it ought to be fully charged!!


anyhoo, i'm returning this unit and getting the exact same model (harmony one) in about a week's time. the unit i have right now was purchased not at a good price, and they won't price match (only 4 days old and i asked them 2 days ago!), so i have to exercise my 30-day return policy, a drag, but the price difference is rather large.


i'm hoping that the new unit is not a bum unit. you know these things nowadays, their quality control is somewhat suspect and we ought to count ourselves fortunate to get one that works as advertised without poor workmanship or glitches in the manufacturing!


i feel a bit badly about returning this unit since it is working, but the price difference is sufficiently big that returning it is worth the while.


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15771929
> 
> 
> i feel a bit badly about returning this unit since it is working, but the price difference is sufficiently big that returning it is worth the while.



I did the same and have no regrets at all. They were initially $250 and within one month of release they could be had for $149. A month later and they were $199 and have continued to fluctuate between full price and around $159 ever since. With the wildly erratic price swings you see on these, it leaves me to believe they are somewhat overpriced to begin with.


----------



## tdogroeder

My H1 will not charge anymore. I called logitech and they sent me a new one. Hopefully it will be free from the charging issue.


----------



## mchamblissII

I just brought the harmony one remote and I was trying to find a link to where I can buy an IR USB adapter for my ps3 so I can start controlling it with my remote. Now I was readin a couple of post earlier and they was mentioning a about a HOT LINK Pro. I was wondering how would you set that up once you received in the mail?


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchamblissII* /forum/post/15774073
> 
> 
> I just brought the harmony one remote and I was trying to find a link to where I can buy an IR USB adapter for my ps3 so I can start controlling it with my remote. Now I was readin a couple of post earlier and they was mentioning a about a HOT LINK Pro. I was wondering how would you set that up once you received in the mail?




I can strongly recommend the PS3ToothFairy:
http://www.ps3toothfairy.com/ 



There is an thread here at AVSF on this device:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1019556 



I've just checked the PS3ToothFairy website... they are out of stock. They're never on the shelf long (there's a reason for that!), so when they come back in stock, you have to get in quick!


Works VERY well with the Harmony One and can say that from experience. Under 'Game Console (with DVD)' you will find the PS3ToothFairy device as an option, so it's all good to go! Very little (if any!) custom setup is necessary with the new release of this product.


Worth every cent!


Regards,

BuckoNZ


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchamblissII* /forum/post/15774073
> 
> 
> I just brought the harmony one remote and I was trying to find a link to where I can buy an IR USB adapter for my ps3 so I can start controlling it with my remote. Now I was readin a couple of post earlier and they was mentioning a about a HOT LINK Pro. I was wondering how would you set that up once you received in the mail?



For controlling your PS3 I recommend you read through this thead.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016741


----------



## tuffluck

i got one of these. i have a sony dvd player, onkyo hts7100, and a hitachi 57f59.


i have my zone 2 of the onkyo hooked up to my computer playing mp3s. i have "listen to cds" on the harmony one to turn on zone 2 and the main room. that's all that needs to be on (and them on the right input) for me to play mp3s. but for some reason the damn thing turns on the dvd player every time too, and i can't for the life of me get it to not do that. any ideas?


when i first got the remote the battery was low and while i was testing it the thing locked up on me a couple of times...i had to take the battery out and restart it so to speak. is that semi-normal?


oh and yay for circuit city going out of business. i got it for $202 total which i thought was a good deal for local purchase.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15780892
> 
> 
> i got one of these. i have a sony dvd player, onkyo hts7100, and a hitachi 57f59.
> 
> 
> i have my zone 2 of the onkyo hooked up to my computer playing mp3s. i have "listen to cds" on the harmony one to turn on zone 2 and the main room. that's all that needs to be on (and them on the right input) for me to play mp3s. but for some reason the damn thing turns on the dvd player every time too, and i can't for the life of me get it to not do that. any ideas?
> 
> 
> when i first got the remote the battery was low and while i was testing it the thing locked up on me a couple of times...i had to take the battery out and restart it so to speak. is that semi-normal?
> 
> 
> oh and yay for circuit city going out of business. i got it for $202 total which i thought was a good deal for local purchase.



You should remove the DVD player from the Listen to cds activity. Just edit the activity and it should be fairly self explanatory. I don't have my remote software in front of me. You can also rename the activity to Listen to MP3s

so that it makes more sense.


Has it locked up since you fully charged the battery? If not, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15784634
> 
> 
> You should remove the DVD player from the Listen to cds activity. Just edit the activity and it should be fairly self explanatory. I don't have my remote software in front of me. You can also rename the activity to Listen to MP3s
> 
> so that it makes more sense.
> 
> 
> Has it locked up since you fully charged the battery? If not, I wouldn't worry about it.



yes, it has locked up a time or two. but i bought it brand new. it only does it when it's trying to turn everything on.


i changed it to listen to mp3s actually. you cannot remove the dvd player from the activity. it simply will not let you do it. i tried deleting the whole activity and started over, still it included the dvd player by default and it will not let you take it off of the activity.


----------



## Beerstalker

The reason it is doing this is because the only device the Harmomy knows about that could play MP3s is your DVD player, so it automatically assumes that you are using it to play the MP3s.


You need to add your computer as a device, then add a "Listen To Music" activity and tell it you are using your computer to play MP3s. Then you can just delete or ignore any of the controls that try to control your computer since it probably doesn't have an IR sensor. This should keep it from turning on your DVD player.


----------



## tuffluck

thank you. something strange happened today...my time warner cable box was not responding to the remote correctly. the buttons weren't doing the right thing. i let it sit a while and used the regular time warner remote for a while, came back and hit the help button and nothing happened but it asked if it "fixed" the problem. i said yes (as in sure, i don't really know what you did) and it worked fine again.


that coupled with the remote having locked up 2 or 3 times in the "turn on" stage makes me wonder if the remote is defective in some way?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15791348
> 
> 
> thank you. something strange happened today...my time warner cable box was not responding to the remote correctly. the buttons weren't doing the right thing. i let it sit a while and used the regular time warner remote for a while, came back and hit the help button and nothing happened but it asked if it "fixed" the problem. i said yes (as in sure, i don't really know what you did) and it worked fine again.
> 
> 
> that coupled with the remote having locked up 2 or 3 times in the "turn on" stage makes me wonder if the remote is defective in some way?



Well it is hard to say without seeing what the remote was doing at the time it was malfunctioning. However, because of the fact that it is locking up intermittently, I'd call Logitech support and get them to replace it.


----------



## freshane

I'm looking into getting a remote that can handle everything. I have a samsung 52" 7 series lcd, motorola dct6416 hd box, xbox 360 elite, lg upconverting divx player. I will be adding a ps3 and onkyo 876 within the next couple months. How does the harmony one compare to other logitech remotes.. is this one a good model to get?? I just want to really simplify my whole setup. thanks for any tips


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoopmanjh* /forum/post/13168432
> 
> 
> Has anyone run into this before, either with the One or with one of the earlier models? I went to pick it up out of the cradle yesterday and the screen end was hot to the touch; also, there was a black circle on the right side of the LCD screen. Further, it didn't appear to be holding much in the way of a charge. Eventually, when I removed and replaced the battery that seemed to clear up the problem -- the black spot went away immediately, and it seems to be charging correctly -- although since it's only a week old I already have a replacement en route from Amazon.



I just ran into the very same issue today. My H1 is only a week old. I picked it up this morning, as I planned to do a little tweaking before work, and it seemed quite warm, and there was a black spot, a little less than half an inch in diameter, on the right side of the lcd screen. I replaced the unit in the charger after inspecting it, as I didn't have any more time to deal with it. Has anyone else run into this? Did the issue resolve itself, or did you have to return/exchange the unit?


Edit:


I had a chance to check it out on my lunch hour. I removed the battery, and then put it back. The black spot faded quickly after that. I suspect the remote wasn't seated quite right in the charging cradle, causing heat generation, which caused the black spot. I won't return the unit just yet, but if this occurs again, I will. For now, I'll just keep an eye on it and be careful to seat the unit properly in the charging cradle.


----------



## eieio

Hi All:


I recall distinctly that I had seen this "full charge" full green battery with checkmark icon once before - the very first time I charged the Harmony One, but I've never been able to get it back again!


While I've posted this query/mystery previously, everyone seems to agree that this "full charge" icon doesn't exist.


Well, I had to return my first Harmony One and got another unit. This was the first charge of my 2nd unit of Harmony One. After roughly 5 hours of charging it for the very first time, voila, here's the "full charge" full green battery icon.


I took a picture of it, lest it would disappear forever again!


Please see:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3371/...656df083_o.jpg 


See? It really is true!


----------



## 120inna55

Good stuff! So it's only an _initial_ charge icon never to be seen again on the same remote?


I wonder if it can be reproduced by:
Completely recharging a completely depleted battery?
Completely recharging after removing and reinserting the battery?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/15803722
> 
> 
> I just ran into the very same issue today. My H1 is only a week old. I picked it up this morning, as I planned to do a little tweaking before work, and it seemed quite warm, and there was a black spot, a little less than half an inch in diameter, on the right side of the lcd screen. I replaced the unit in the charger after inspecting it, as I didn't have any more time to deal with it. Has anyone else run into this? Did the issue resolve itself, or did you have to return/exchange the unit?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> I had a chance to check it out on my lunch hour. I removed the battery, and then put it back. The black spot faded quickly after that. I suspect the remote wasn't seated quite right in the charging cradle, causing heat generation, which caused the black spot. I won't return the unit just yet, but if this occurs again, I will. For now, I'll just keep an eye on it and be careful to seat the unit properly in the charging cradle.




I reported this EXACT issue on January 22nd -- here is my post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15624789 


It cleared up by removing and re-inserting the battery. It has not happened since -- but I'm now extra cautious when putting it down on the charger -- and now tend to put it down a couple of times and watching it before leaving it there.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoopmanjh* /forum/post/13168432
> 
> 
> Has anyone run into this before, either with the One or with one of the earlier models? I went to pick it up out of the cradle yesterday and the screen end was hot to the touch; also, there was a black circle on the right side of the LCD screen. Further, it didn't appear to be holding much in the way of a charge. Eventually, when I removed and replaced the battery that seemed to clear up the problem -- the black spot went away immediately, and it seems to be charging correctly -- although since it's only a week old I already have a replacement en route from Amazon.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15624789 


Mine is many months old (maybe 6 months or more)-- only happened that one time ( a few weeks ago). Has not happened since. I'm now extra careful when putting it on the charging station though.


My black spot faded over time (about 45 minutes). And the back of the remote was hot to the touch.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15809146
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15624789
> 
> 
> Mine is many months old (maybe 6 months or more)-- only happened that one time ( a few weeks ago). Has not happened since. I'm now extra careful when putting it on the charging station though.
> 
> 
> My black spot faded over time (about 45 minutes). And the back of the remote was hot to the touch.



Thanks for your response. It's weird, becuase the One seems to sit so securely in the charging cradle. It seems like all you have to do is just drop it in there. Please post back if you encounter this issue again. I'll do the same.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15809146
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15624789
> 
> 
> Mine is many months old (maybe 6 months or more)-- only happened that one time ( a few weeks ago). Has not happened since. I'm now extra careful when putting it on the charging station though.
> 
> 
> My black spot faded over time (about 45 minutes). And the back of the remote was hot to the touch.



Hi. i'm not sure i understand what this means:


"...I'm now extra careful when putting it on the charging station though..."


like the next poster (can't recall the user name, sorry), i don't understand what there is to be "careful" about. you put it in, that's it. there is either contact or no contact. i don't really see the possibility of a position where it will have contact off and on for hours on end and it would ruin the charging "mechanism".


sorry to be so detail-oriented, but i couldn't really follow what that part meant. thx.


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15808248
> 
> 
> I took a picture of it, lest it would disappear forever again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? It really is true!










If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.......


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15808248
> 
> 
> Hi All:
> 
> 
> I recall distinctly that I had seen this "full charge" full green battery with checkmark icon once before - the very first time I charged the Harmony One, but I've never been able to get it back again!
> 
> 
> While I've posted this query/mystery previously, everyone seems to agree that this "full charge" icon doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> Well, I had to return my first Harmony One and got another unit. This was the first charge of my 2nd unit of Harmony One. After roughly 5 hours of charging it for the very first time, voila, here's the "full charge" full green battery icon.
> 
> 
> I took a picture of it, lest it would disappear forever again!
> 
> 
> Please see:
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3371/...656df083_o.jpg
> 
> 
> See? It really is true!



I believe that it only appears with the original unprogrammed remote. Once you update the firmware and program the remote it stops showing that icon.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15809841
> 
> 
> Hi. i'm not sure i understand what this means:
> 
> 
> "...I'm now extra careful when putting it on the charging station though..."
> 
> 
> like the next poster (can't recall the user name, sorry), i don't understand what there is to be "careful" about. you put it in, that's it. there is either contact or no contact. i don't really see the possibility of a position where it will have contact off and on for hours on end and it would ruin the charging "mechanism".
> 
> 
> sorry to be so detail-oriented, but i couldn't really follow what that part meant. thx.



I don't know either -- but since it happened I just obsessively put it down in the charger, pick it up, put it down again, and make sure it is lying flat.


Perhaps it had nothing to do with sitting in the charger -- but who knows.


----------



## crosbyct

As I stated before, those with the overheating issue when charging, please be extremely careful. These are lithium ion batteries and they tend to catch fire when they overheat. Just like the laptops and cell phones that have had defective batteries.


I'm not saying the batteries in the One are defective but you don't want to be the first one to find out if they are.


I haven't had any problems with mine but I've only had it a few weeks and have only charged it about 3 times.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15812244
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems with mine but *I've only had it a few weeks and have only charged it about 3 times*.



Definitely. These are what all our radios run on where I work. Rechargeable batteries have come a long way, but it is still bad for them to charge them when they don't need it. Don't put them in the charger every night. Even if you never have any heat issues from doing so, you'll be shortening the overall life of your battery.


----------



## freshane

I'm looking into getting a remote that can handle everything. I have a samsung 52" 7 series lcd, motorola dct6416 hd box, xbox 360 elite, lg upconverting divx player. I will be adding a ps3 and onkyo 876 within the next couple months. How does the harmony one compare to other logitech remotes.. is this one a good model to get?? I just want to really simplify my whole setup. thanks for any tips


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshane* /forum/post/15815214
> 
> 
> I'm looking into getting a remote that can handle everything. I have a samsung 52" 7 series lcd, motorola dct6416 hd box, xbox 360 elite, lg upconverting divx player. I will be adding a ps3 and onkyo 876 within the next couple months. How does the harmony one compare to other logitech remotes.. is this one a good model to get?? I just want to really simplify my whole setup. thanks for any tips



I have a One, an 880 and a couple of 520s. To be honest, they ALL pretty much do the same thing. Any one of would be able to operate your system. The difference is in things like the screen, favorite channel icons, rechargeable batteries and motion sensors for backlight auto turn-on. Its those bells and whistles, plus how it feels in your hand (the One wins that hands down).


Just be carefull of a few models that severely limit the number devices that can be programmed... I think the 510 may be one of those.


----------



## eieio

i'm on my 2nd unit of the Harmony One (had to return the first unit).


previously, everything seemed to work reasonably well, but now, with the IDENTICAL set up via the PC software (i didn't change anything, just downloaded the identical set up to the new, 2nd unit of Harmony One), my 8300HD PVR from Time Warner/Scientific Atlantic is not working properly. Details follow:


- say i'm viewing a recorded program, and i wish to rewind for a short bit, roughly 30 seconds.


- now that the rewinding has been completed, i press the play button to be able to view the last short bit again. BUT, the play button wouldn't be immediately recognized by the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta/Time Warner pvr!


pressing the play button once wouldn't stop the rewinding, as a result, the 8300HD is STILL rewinding, causing a gross "overshoot" of how far back i want to go.


now, please understand that this is the identical set up as i had previously (it's saved on my profile via the software on my pc). all i did was plug the USB in and re-downloaded the set up to my 2nd unit of the Harmony One (having returned my first unit).


may i ask why this is happening?


thx in advance.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15815350
> 
> 
> i'm on my 2nd unit of the Harmony One (had to return the first unit).
> 
> 
> previously, everything seemed to work reasonably well, but now, with the IDENTICAL set up via the PC software (i didn't change anything, just downloaded the identical set up to the new, 2nd unit of Harmony One), my 8300HD PVR from Time Warner/Scientific Atlantic is not working properly. Details follow:
> 
> 
> - say i'm viewing a recorded program, and i wish to rewind for a short bit, roughly 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> - now that the rewinding has been completed, i press the play button to be able to view the last short bit again. BUT, the play button wouldn't be immediately recognized by the 8300HD Scientific Atlanta/Time Warner pvr!
> 
> 
> pressing the play button once wouldn't stop the rewinding, as a result, the 8300HD is STILL rewinding, causing a gross "overshoot" of how far back i want to go.
> 
> 
> now, please understand that this is the identical set up as i had previously (it's saved on my profile via the software on my pc). all i did was plug the USB in and re-downloaded the set up to my 2nd unit of the Harmony One (having returned my first unit).
> 
> 
> may i ask why this is happening?
> 
> 
> thx in advance.



One thing I have noticed with my 8300HDC and H1 is that the DVR does not recognize the PLAY command from the H1 until I release the key. I actually start the FF command then hold down the PLAY button for the entire commercial I'm skipping and it starts playing the instant I release the PLAY button. Haven't had time figure out why, but thats the way its been working. It did not work that way with my 880.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15816524
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed with my 8300HDC and H1 is that the DVR does not recognize the PLAY command from the H1 until I release the key. I actually start the FF command then hold down the PLAY button for the entire commercial I'm skipping and it starts playing the instant I release the PLAY button. Haven't had time figure out why, but thats the way its been working. It did not work that way with my 880.



hi jcalabria:


thx for your input/advice. you mentioned that you have the 8300HDC. i have the 8300HD.


wouldn't the two be different?


thx in advance.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15816554
> 
> 
> hi jcalabria:
> 
> 
> thx for your input/advice. you mentioned that you have the 8300HDC. i have the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> wouldn't the two be different?
> 
> 
> thx in advance.



They have some internal differences (HDC adds seperable security) but use the same IR command set and have the same functionality. You may even be running a different OS on your box. But the symptoms were so similar, including that my 880 did not work that way on the same box, that I thought it was worthwhile to mention.


Have you tried to see if yours is responding to button release rather than button press?


----------



## BuckoNZ

Again, I apologise if this has already been covered but *damn* 130+ pages in this thread - it's a lot to go through.


On that note - anyone know how to perform an AVS Search, through a specific thread only? Is it even possible?


Anyway... from time to time I want to exit from an Activity, but I don't want to use the 'hard' power off button, which will shut everything off.


here's a senario... I have my _Watch A Movie_ activity to control:

- Television

- AV Receiver

- Playstation 3 (via PS3ToothFairy)


Often leave my PS3 on at night, running '[email protected]' . Once it completes a work unit, it turns itself off. I turn off my TV and Receiver manually. However in the morning, although everything is turned off, the remove is still set on _Watching A Movie_.


How do I get around this?


Cheers,

BuckoNZ


----------



## Brandito

to search this thread click the "search this thread" button at the top of the thread.


to solve your problem, simply set the ps3 to always remain on, then if you want it off specifically you can turn it off manually with the devices menu.


or continue doing what you're doing and to get it off the watch tv activity hit the hard power button but cover the transmitter.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/15817359
> 
> 
> Again, I apologise if this has already been covered but *damn* 130+ pages in this thread - it's a lot to go through.
> 
> 
> On that note - anyone know how to perform an AVS Search, through a specific thread only? Is it even possible?
> 
> 
> Anyway... from time to time I want to exit from an Activity, but I don't want to use the 'hard' power off button, which will shut everything off.
> 
> 
> here's a senario... I have my _Watch A Movie_ activity to control:
> 
> - Television
> 
> - AV Receiver
> 
> - Playstation 3 (via PS3ToothFairy)
> 
> 
> Often leave my PS3 on at night, running '[email protected]' . Once it completes a work unit, it turns itself off. I turn off my TV and Receiver manually. However in the morning, although everything is turned off, the remove is still set on _Watching A Movie_.
> 
> 
> How do I get around this?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BuckoNZ



Modify the Device Settings for the PS3 to "leave the device on all the time". This is what I did with my 360. In your case you're leaving it on to run [email protected] I do it because I'm sometimes in the middle of something and I can't save. I manually turn it on and off with the controller.


An alternate method if you want to always turn off the TV and receiver is to create an activity called Folding, or whatever. The only thing it will do is turn on the PS3. But if you have the PS3 automatically turn off then this will violate the concept of "activities" because the Harmony won't know the correct power state of the PS3.


----------



## BuckoNZ

Thanks for the responses... so in short, there is no way of "exiting" or "leaving" an Activity, without using the 'hard' power button.


Thanks for this. Although I have to be honest, I'm a little surprised. I was almost certain their would have been some sort of "escape" option that I wasn't aware of.


I like the sound of Barndito's idea, to continue to turn off the Receiver and Television manually, but to "hit the hard power button but cover the transmitter", so it doesn't effect the PS3. I'll give this a go and see how I get on.


Cheers,

BuckoNZ


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/15818640
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses... so in short, there is no way of "exiting" or "leaving" an Activity, without using the 'hard' power button.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. Although I have to be honest, I'm a little surprised. I was almost certain their would have been some sort of "escape" option that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> 
> I like the sound of Barndito's idea, to continue to turn off the Receiver and Television manually, but to "hit the hard power button but cover the transmitter", so it doesn't effect the PS3. I'll give this a go and see how I get on.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BuckoNZ



the hard power off button is the exit activity button. you're either in an activity or you're not. if you exited all activities but still had devices on, then the remote would become confused about power states, and you've lost the convenience factor.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/15818640
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses... so in short, there is no way of "exiting" or "leaving" an Activity, without using the 'hard' power button.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. Although I have to be honest, I'm a little surprised. I was almost certain their would have been some sort of "escape" option that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> 
> I like the sound of Barndito's idea, to continue to turn off the Receiver and Television manually, but to "hit the hard power button but cover the transmitter", so it doesn't effect the PS3. I'll give this a go and see how I get on.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BuckoNZ



That's right - the power button is the exit activity button.


I hate to sound too dogmatic, but you really shouldn't be turning off devices manually. It violates the spirit of the Harmony. I really think leaving the PS3 on permanently and not having it auto-power-off is the right approach for you. This will allow you to run [email protected] 24/7. Of course environmentally that's not a great idea, but hopefully you can find a cure for cancer or some other disease.


----------



## raiderfan0770

Just pick up the ONE, replaced my 2 year old 880 that was starting to wear out, had been looking at picking one up for a little while, but, at 170 was too good to pass up!!!


----------



## RickRock

I just bought this remote, and I must say thats it quite overwhelming!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickRock* /forum/post/15840431
> 
> 
> I just bought this remote, and I must say thats it quite overwhelming!



What is overwhelming you?


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15842185
> 
> 
> What is overwhelming you?



I think he means it in a good way. Like this is great and not as being unable to understand how to use it.


----------



## wmwilker

I just got one from CC. I've used an MX-700 for years.

I had an earlier Harmony (2002 I think) and didn't care for it.

The One has been pretty nice and I think I will get used to it with a little time.

A little different but functional.


----------



## tuffluck

one thing i'm not a fan of on the remote is say you are listening to mp3s on zone 2 and game/aux on the regular unit and you switch to watch tv. do you turn off mp3s first or just hit watch tv, because if you just hit watch tv then zone 2 won't get turned off. i just find that transition unpredictable.


also if your dvr is recording (i have time warner cable) it is technically on, so should you really be hitting "watch tv" and have the harmony one turn everything on again (meaning it's trying to turn the dvr off, right)? i'm just trying to learn a bit more about it. it seems there is a bit of ambiguity for how you should use your remote in particular instances such as these.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15852698
> 
> 
> one thing i'm not a fan of on the remote is say you are listening to mp3s on zone 2 and game/aux on the regular unit and you switch to watch tv. do you turn off mp3s first or just hit watch tv, because if you just hit watch tv then zone 2 won't get turned off. i just find that transition unpredictable.
> 
> 
> also if your dvr is recording (i have time warner cable) it is technically on, so should you really be hitting "watch tv" and have the harmony one turn everything on again (meaning it's trying to turn the dvr off, right)? i'm just trying to learn a bit more about it. it seems there is a bit of ambiguity for how you should use your remote in particular instances such as these.



Well for the DVR, does it have to be turned on to record?


I have a Dish DVR. When you turn it "off" it more or less goes into stanby. It will record in standby or while on. The only way to turn it completely off is to unplug it. So for me the HOne works fine. It turns it "off" and on just like it should.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15852736
> 
> 
> Well for the DVR, does it have to be turned on to record?
> 
> 
> I have a Dish DVR. When you turn it "off" it more or less goes into stanby. It will record in standby or while on. The only way to turn it completely off is to unplug it. So for me the HOne works fine. It turns it "off" and on just like it should.



I don't have a Dish, but my Philips DVR turns on to record. But as long as you use the 'discreet on' with the H1, you shouldn't have a problem. I would like to think that most DVR's would have them.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15852698
> 
> 
> one thing i'm not a fan of on the remote is say you are listening to mp3s on zone 2 and game/aux on the regular unit and you switch to watch tv. do you turn off mp3s first or just hit watch tv, because if you just hit watch tv then zone 2 won't get turned off. i just find that transition unpredictable.
> 
> 
> also if your dvr is recording (i have time warner cable) it is technically on, so should you really be hitting "watch tv" and have the harmony one turn everything on again (meaning it's trying to turn the dvr off, right)? i'm just trying to learn a bit more about it. it seems there is a bit of ambiguity for how you should use your remote in particular instances such as these.



You can add commands to either/both the startup and shutdown sequences to help with your first issue.


I don't think that the S-A (what TWC typically uses) DVRs are technically "ON" if they are recording from the OFF/standby mode, so it may just turn on normally. However, one thing you can do with the SA boxes (depending on the OS running on the box) is to use pseudo-discrete power commands instead of just toggling power. The box does not support true discrete on/off commands, but most of them can be set up so that pressing any numeric key turns them on. So, if the box supports it, in your Harmony setup change the power settings for "One button for ON, different button for OFF", then use "2" for your power ON command and "PowerToggle" for your off command. This way if its on already it won't turn off on you.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15852736
> 
> 
> Well for the DVR, does it have to be turned on to record?
> 
> 
> I have a Dish DVR. When you turn it "off" it more or less goes into stanby. It will record in standby or while on. The only way to turn it completely off is to unplug it. So for me the HOne works fine. It turns it "off" and on just like it should.



This was a frustrating issue for me when I had a Comcast HD DVR. It didn't have discreet on/off commands. If it was off and something was supposed to record, it would turn itself on and record. The problem was that it didn't turn itself back off when finished. This threw it out of sync with the remote a lot and I had to use the Help button to get it back in sync. Since I switched to Dish, the new box records while it's off (standby), so that hasn't been an issue any more, even though the Dish box doesn't have discreet on/off commands either.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15853521
> 
> 
> This was a frustrating issue for me when I had a Comcast HD DVR. It didn't have discreet on/off commands. If it was off and something was supposed to record, it would turn itself on and record. The problem was that it didn't turn itself back off when finished. This threw it out of sync with the remote a lot and I had to use the Help button to get it back in sync. Since I switched to Dish, the new box records while it's off (standby), so that hasn't been an issue any more, even though the Dish box doesn't have discreet on/off commands either.



Side note...I've had Dish for years. I almost switched to Comcast because of their triple play deal. I had that Moto HD DVR from Comcast for like 2 days and took it back to Comcast. I never canceled my Dish service so I just hooked that back up. The Dish DVR is so much easier to use.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15853521
> 
> 
> This was a frustrating issue for me when I had a Comcast HD DVR. It didn't have discreet on/off commands. If it was off and something was supposed to record, it would turn itself on and record. The problem was that it didn't turn itself back off when finished. This threw it out of sync with the remote a lot and I had to use the Help button to get it back in sync. Since I switched to Dish, the new box records while it's off (standby), so that hasn't been an issue any more, even though the Dish box doesn't have discreet on/off commands either.



These work on my 612 and probally will work on your Dish box. Support can set these up in your account to try.



Hex Code for Power Off Dish Network

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163


Hex Code for Power On Dish Network

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15853693
> 
> 
> These work on my 612 and probally will work on your Dish box. Support can set these up in your account to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Hex Code for Power Off Dish Network
> 
> 0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163
> 
> 
> Hex Code for Power On Dish Network
> 
> 0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163



I know this may sound stupid, but how do I use this information? Thanks.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15853718
> 
> 
> I know this may sound stupid, but how do I use this information? Thanks.



Call Harmony support and tell them you have discrete codes for On/OFF and would like for them to place them in your account. They will convert the hex back to IR and set up a PowerOn1 and PowerOff2 in the Device section for you Dish box. Then you can update your remote using the new commands and if they work for your box, and I suspect they will, you are good.

Only support can do this for you. They set it up for me.


----------



## xpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15812244
> 
> 
> As I stated before, those with the overheating issue when charging, please be extremely careful. These are lithium ion batteries and they tend to catch fire when they overheat. Just like the laptops and cell phones that have had defective batteries.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying the batteries in the One are defective but you don't want to be the first one to find out if they are.
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems with mine but I've only had it a few weeks and have only charged it about 3 times.



There has been a few cases of batteries supplied with the Harmony One bulging, though I haven't heard of any more serious issues (ie: exploding). A good idea is to not leave the remote charging if you're leaving it alone for an extended period of time and remove the battery from the remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15812906
> 
> 
> Definitely. These are what all our radios run on where I work. Rechargeable batteries have come a long way, but it is still bad for them to charge them when they don't need it. Don't put them in the charger every night. Even if you never have any heat issues from doing so, you'll be shortening the overall life of your battery.



Battery technology certainly has come a long way since the 90s. The life expectancy of lithium batteries is longest when they are drained to about 40% and then recharged. Lithium batteries do not like being drained down all the way to zero. Keeping them topped up all the time will shorten their life span.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/15854125
> 
> 
> Call Harmony support and tell them you have discrete codes for On/OFF and would like for them to place them in your account. They will convert the hex back to IR and set up a PowerOn1 and PowerOff2 in the Device section for you Dish box. Then you can update your remote using the new commands and if they work for your box, and I suspect they will, you are good.
> 
> Only support can do this for you. They set it up for me.



Thanks.


----------



## fireman325

I finally got my new One today, which is an upgrade from a 550. I'm very impressed with it so far. It feels great in the hand. I'm glad now I didn't go with the 880. The screen is bright and easy to read, and it was really easy to move my existing program into the One. I had to map out all the buttons for my Nyko blu-wave, but that was only takes a couple of minutes. I had to do that with the 550 as well though. I set up a second account for my old 550 and programmed it to work with my TV/DVD player combo and Dish Network box in the bedroom. It cut 2 remotes in that room down to 1. Great upgrade overall. Thanks to 2 particular guys who helped me take advantage of the $125 deal. You know who you are. I couldn't have gotten it without your help.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15858639
> 
> 
> I finally got my new One today, which is an upgrade from a 550. I'm very impressed with it so far. It feels great in the hand. I'm glad now I didn't go with the 880. The screen is bright and easy to read, and it was really easy to move my existing program into the One. I had to map out all the buttons for my Nyko blu-wave, but that was only takes a couple of minutes. I had to do that with the 550 as well though. I set up a second account for my old 550 and programmed it to work with my TV/DVD player combo and Dish Network box in the bedroom. It cut 2 remotes in that room down to 1. Great upgrade overall. Thanks to 2 particular guys who helped me take advantage of the $125 deal. You know who you are. I couldn't have gotten it without your help.



Did you set up the Nyko with your PS3, it should have made the buttons available without you having to do anything. That is how I set mine up and I only had to tweek a couple buttons to my prefs.


----------



## tuffluck

so here is the deal:


my harmony one is a POS. doesn't work right, freezes often, stays on and will not shut off (the screen, that is), and about every 4-5 times you use it the cable buttons will have new assignments (the play button goes to the menu, the guide button deletes the current recording, etc).


i have called logitech now 8 times i believe to try and get the item warrantied. every time they have told me to do a new step to fix the problem, which actually isn't new at all but what i did the time before last that i called. and every time i say "i just did this the time before last that i called," they tell me that it is not in the notes that i tried this particular step. almost all of the steps were some type of firmware upgrade (safe mode, remote off, regular, etc).


finally they told me to call in and give them the number on the remote and they would tell me exactly the problem (i kept calling from work where i didn't have the remote). so i thought okay, we are getting somewhere. called them and yet again, they asked me to do the same stupid steps over again. i finally got them to transfer this to their warranty center who will contact me within 3 days and when i asked what the process was from there they said they "didn't know" and the warranty team would look at this situation.


all i gotta say is i better get a new damn remote soon. my patience is running low and i'm sick of the remote and the customer service.


that being said, does anyone want to buy it when it comes back brand new? i will test it and all but i'm tired of dealing with these people. huge mistake i made to buy an item on the circuit city closeout. who would have thought a brand new item would be screwed up from the factory? please email me with offers. honestly, about $200 shipped is what i was thinking. again, this will be the new remote if logitech sends it to me, and i'll provide the paperwork to prove so when it comes in.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/15708873
> 
> 
> Logitech has made some changes to the way you set up a PS3 with a third party device. When you add the device, add it as a game console with dvd. Select Sony as the manufacturer, and for device name, enter Playstaion 3 NYKO Blu-Wave. The software will recognize this device and set it up correctly. You will even get real icons on the touch screen for the x, and circle etc. This has been talked about a lot on the logitech forums.



You mention icons for the X, circle, etc. Well I set mine up exactly as you described and I didn't get the icons? I tried to set it up again and still no icons...puzzler


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/15864232
> 
> *Did you set up the Nyko with your PS3*, it should have made the buttons available without you having to do anything. That is how I set mine up and I only had to tweek a couple buttons to my prefs.



I'm not sure what you mean by this, but it did make the buttons available in the device, but not in the PS3 activity. I had to go into the PS3 activity and map them out. I had to do it on my 550 as well. It only took a couple of minutes and everything works perfectly now. I thought I read in some other posts that everyone had to do this with a Nyko and a Harmony. Either way, it's working great now, and it didn't take much effort or time.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/15864528
> 
> 
> You mention icons for the X, circle, etc. Well I set mine up exactly as you described and I didn't get the icons? I tried to set it up again and still no icons...puzzler



Did you delete the former PS3 device? or the Nyko Device? Do that first. Then add the new PS3 nyko blu-wave device. Then edit your activities that use the PS3. That should do it.


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15864345
> 
> 
> all i gotta say is i better get a new damn remote soon. my patience is running low and i'm sick of the remote and the customer service.



If that's really how you feel, just buy a new One at BB and simply swap it out and return it.


----------



## th4me

Speaking of CC...they have the H/one at 40% off now...

$149 plus tax....only had a few left, picked one up ,set it up

and its the shizznit...









Louis


----------



## shwaggy

hey guys just got a harmony one today got it home charged it up for 2 hours but when trying to communicate with computer it gets stuck at 0% I dont understand it. I have tried on my laptop also with same thing.. Im starting to think its broken or something.. I cant even use it or anything all I can do is scroll through pictures of the remote.. How can I get past this? I am directly connect to my modem with no firewall/antivirus to block it and it wont go past 0%!


----------



## Freakfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shwaggy* /forum/post/15867687
> 
> 
> hey guys just got a harmony one today got it home charged it up for 2 hours but when trying to communicate with computer it gets stuck at 0% I dont understand it. I have tried on my laptop also with same thing.. Im starting to think its broken or something.. I cant even use it or anything all I can do is scroll through pictures of the remote.. How can I get past this? I am directly connect to my modem with no firewall/antivirus to block it and it wont go past 0%!



I vaguely remember having this problem and I think it was resolved using a USB cable that had a ferrite filter on it. Make sure to use the cable that came with the remote and not some other cable you had lying around. I hope that was the resolution, it just has been so long ago, almost feels like a dream


----------



## shwaggy

How long did you have to have to charge before using? I charged for like 2 hours and it shows the big charge symbol as still charging and the light one in the top right as full.. I dunno whats up with that.. I am charging right now in case it needs a full charge or something. I am using the usb it came with so I dunno what could be the problem.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shwaggy* /forum/post/15867839
> 
> 
> How long did you have to have to charge before using? I charged for like 2 hours and it shows the big charge symbol as still charging and the light one in the top right as full.. I dunno whats up with that.. I am charging right now in case it needs a full charge or something. I am using the usb it came with so I dunno what could be the problem.



ARRR, the large charging image means NOTHING, it's just a big image, it doesn't change based on charge.


the only charge indicator you need to worry about is the little one in the upper right.


----------



## shwaggy

I fixed the problem. It was the supplied usb cable didnt work.. I used a different usb cable I had laying around and it worked perfectly. I noticed it didnt show up in device manager so it had to be cable or the remote..







But it all works good now.. I tried use it to turn on/off my monitor hp w2408h and it wont work and I also tried my air conditioner which didnt work. But everything else works! Its pretty cool.. Thankfully circuit city went out of business so I could get this for $100


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15865620
> 
> 
> Did you delete the former PS3 device? or the Nyko Device? Do that first. Then add the new PS3 nyko blu-wave device. Then edit your activities that use the PS3. That should do it.



Exactly, you have to delete the old activity and re-setup specifying the Nyko. All of the buttons should be there in the activity. I still tweaked a few that didn't make sense.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15864345
> 
> 
> so here is the deal:
> 
> 
> my harmony one is a POS. doesn't work right, freezes often, stays on and will not shut off (the screen, that is), and about every 4-5 times you use it the cable buttons will have new assignments (the play button goes to the menu, the guide button deletes the current recording, etc).
> 
> 
> i have called logitech now 8 times i believe to try and get the item warrantied. every time they have told me to do a new step to fix the problem, which actually isn't new at all but what i did the time before last that i called. and every time i say "i just did this the time before last that i called," they tell me that it is not in the notes that i tried this particular step. almost all of the steps were some type of firmware upgrade (safe mode, remote off, regular, etc).
> 
> 
> finally they told me to call in and give them the number on the remote and they would tell me exactly the problem (i kept calling from work where i didn't have the remote). so i thought okay, we are getting somewhere. called them and yet again, they asked me to do the same stupid steps over again. i finally got them to transfer this to their warranty center who will contact me within 3 days and when i asked what the process was from there they said they "didn't know" and the warranty team would look at this situation.
> 
> 
> all i gotta say is i better get a new damn remote soon. my patience is running low and i'm sick of the remote and the customer service.
> 
> 
> that being said, does anyone want to buy it when it comes back brand new? i will test it and all but i'm tired of dealing with these people. huge mistake i made to buy an item on the circuit city closeout. who would have thought a brand new item would be screwed up from the factory? please email me with offers. honestly, about $200 shipped is what i was thinking. again, this will be the new remote if logitech sends it to me, and i'll provide the paperwork to prove so when it comes in.



Dude, you're going to have a tough time getting $200 for that. You can get them on ebay for between $180 buy it now and possibly lower for the auction listings. Also, the one logitech sends you is probably going to be refurbished.


I'm sorry you're having issues with yours but there are always some bad ones that come out of the factory no matter what kind of electronics you're talking about. You also took a risk buying it from CC because you can't return it there and now have to deal with logitech.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15864345
> 
> 
> so here is the deal:
> 
> 
> my harmony one is a POS. doesn't work right, freezes often, stays on and will not shut off (the screen, that is), and about every 4-5 times you use it the cable buttons will have new assignments (the play button goes to the menu, the guide button deletes the current recording, etc).
> 
> 
> i have called logitech now 8 times i believe to try and get the item warrantied. every time they have told me to do a new step to fix the problem, which actually isn't new at all but what i did the time before last that i called. and every time i say "i just did this the time before last that i called," they tell me that it is not in the notes that i tried this particular step. almost all of the steps were some type of firmware upgrade (safe mode, remote off, regular, etc).
> 
> 
> finally they told me to call in and give them the number on the remote and they would tell me exactly the problem (i kept calling from work where i didn't have the remote). so i thought okay, we are getting somewhere. called them and yet again, they asked me to do the same stupid steps over again. i finally got them to transfer this to their warranty center who will contact me within 3 days and when i asked what the process was from there they said they "didn't know" and the warranty team would look at this situation.
> 
> 
> all i gotta say is i better get a new damn remote soon. my patience is running low and i'm sick of the remote and the customer service.
> 
> 
> that being said, does anyone want to buy it when it comes back brand new? i will test it and all but i'm tired of dealing with these people. huge mistake i made to buy an item on the circuit city closeout. who would have thought a brand new item would be screwed up from the factory? please email me with offers. honestly, about $200 shipped is what i was thinking. again, this will be the new remote if logitech sends it to me, and i'll provide the paperwork to prove so when it comes in.



like it's been said, sometimes you're gonna get a defective unit, they're not all going to be gems, that's just how electronics go.


logitech has been great for me in the past, just got a brand new wireless mouse from them to replace one i had that was going bad, i didn't even need to show them a receipt or anything and they sent me a brand new one in the box basically on my word. logitech has some of the best customer service i've certanly ever dealt with.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I agree that their customer service is excellent. I had one of the first 880s that came out and had problems with the screen fading on the edges. I called customer support and they sent a new one out to me without much fuss even before sending back my remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15869270
> 
> 
> like it's been said, sometimes you're gonna get a defective unit, they're not all going to be gems, that's just how electronics go.
> 
> 
> logitech has been great for me in the past, just got a brand new wireless mouse from them to replace one i had that was going bad, i didn't even need to show them a receipt or anything and they sent me a brand new one in the box basically on my word. logitech has some of the best customer service i've certanly ever dealt with.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/15869845
> 
> 
> I agree that their customer service is excellent. I had one of the first 880s that came out and had problems with the screen fading on the edges. I called customer support and they sent a new one out to me without much fuss even before sending back my remote.



i know a guy from another forum who got a harmony from his buddy that had a bad battery, he contacts logi and they send him a whole new remote, then he also gets them to send him a new battery as well, so basically he got 2 harmony remotes for free.


----------



## UTSoxFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *th4me* /forum/post/15867370
> 
> 
> Speaking of CC...they have the H/one at 40% off now...
> 
> $149 plus tax....only had a few left, picked one up ,set it up
> 
> and its the shizznit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis



Thanks for posting -- just grabbed one at the local CC for $149. Great deal!!


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shwaggy* /forum/post/15867839
> 
> 
> How long did you have to have to charge before using?



I'm glad you got it worked out and that it was something simple. In regards to your question above, I didn't charge mine at all before I started using it. The battery almost always has some charge in it new out of the box. I just hooked mine up and clicked "replace remote" in the program (I already had a 550 set up) and it loaded the program into the new One. Tweaked a few buttons and time delays and that was it. After I did all that I let it charge up overnight though.


Also remember that with the specific type of battery in this remote, it's not good to charge it every night. Only charge it when it gets down to less than 50% charge. 25% or less would be even better.


----------



## PsycloneTW

I think mine has gone south on me. It's about 8 months old and has recently started rebooting itself, setting itself back into 'Select an Activity' mode. It also resets the clock to some random day/time when it does this. I've also seen it do this when the remote gets jarred a bit, for example if it falls off the couch onto the carpeted floor it will reboot.


I've e-mailed customer support and got no response. I guess I'll have to call them. I've heard good and bad about Logitech support. I hope I get the former.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PsycloneTW* /forum/post/15871119
> 
> 
> I think mine has gone south on me. It's about 8 months old and has recently started rebooting itself, setting itself back into 'Select an Activity' mode. It also resets the clock to some random day/time when it does this. I've also seen it do this when the remote gets jarred a bit, for example if it falls off the couch onto the carpeted floor it will reboot.
> 
> 
> I've e-mailed customer support and got no response. I guess I'll have to call them. I've heard good and bad about Logitech support. I hope I get the former.



Might want to check/clean the battery contacts... sounds like it might be getting interrupted when the remote is jarred. Could be another connection internal, but at least you can easily check that one.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15868761
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have to delete the old activity and re-setup specifying the Nyko. All of the buttons should be there in the activity. I still tweaked a few that didn't make sense.



That did it. I deleted the previous activity and device and re did the set-up and the icons came up. I originally just tried to set up a new device and activity without deleting the old ones and nothing changed. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15764553
> 
> 
> As for your first problem, sounds like you need to adjust your repeats, troubleshoot the device giving you trouble and select "device responds to commands too many times or only occasionally, from there you can adjust your repeats, try lowering it a notch or two till it works properly.



Thanks dude... worked like a charm!


----------



## marcdcat

I have been looking at the software for my Harmony One and also at posts here so I know I am supposed to be able to delete or move (change display order) of the programmable buttons on this remote, but I cannot actually figure out how to do these things. Can anyone actually walk me through the processes?


Thanks


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *th4me* /forum/post/15867370
> 
> 
> Speaking of CC...they have the H/one at 40% off now...
> 
> $149 plus tax....only had a few left, picked one up ,set it up
> 
> and its the shizznit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis



Yeah I've been eyeing these at my local CC. Was gonna get one at 40% off but decided to hold off since they had 17 in stock. Hopefully there will be a couple left when they drop to 50% off. I'll keep checking in every few days and get one when the stock gets a bit lower.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcdcat* /forum/post/15873587
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the software for my Harmony One and also at posts here so I know I am supposed to be able to delete or move (change display order) of the programmable buttons on this remote, but I cannot actually figure out how to do these things. Can anyone actually walk me through the processes?
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's pretty simple:


1) connect the controller to your PC with the supplied USB cable

2) open up the connectivity software (might pop up automatically and you may have to log in)

3) Depending on the type of customization you want to do you either

a. click on "customize buttons" for the activity you want to change

b. click on "reorder activities" if you want to change the order activities show up on the touch screen; or

c. click on the "Devices" tab, "settings" button and then select "customize buttons" and press the next arrow.


4) change around as you see fit. It should be pretty self-explanatory by then.


Brandon


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15868761
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have to delete the old activity and re-setup specifying the Nyko. All of the buttons should be there in the activity. I still tweaked a few that didn't make sense.



will the similar technique work with IR2BT? I read in forums if you add PS3 as a device in stead of IR2BT then you will get icons. It seems then you need to add both IR2BT and PS3 and mix and match for mapping. Am I on the right track? Quite confused here.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shwaggy* /forum/post/15868126
> 
> 
> I fixed the problem. It was the supplied usb cable didnt work.. I used a different usb cable I had laying around and it worked perfectly. I noticed it didnt show up in device manager so it had to be cable or the remote..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it all works good now.. I tried use it to turn on/off my monitor hp w2408h and it wont work and I also tried my air conditioner which didnt work. But everything else works! Its pretty cool.. Thankfully circuit city went out of business so I could get this for $100



I have the w2408h, it has a remote?

The AC has a remote? If that does, and it's (RF my error) *IR* teach the One those commands.


----------



## marcdcat

Got it. Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I went by CC last night and there were 8 on the shelf, 7 when i left. I don't really need one so I'm going to do the same thing and wait out the next sales drop.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/15873692
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been eyeing these at my local CC. Was gonna get one at 40% off but decided to hold off since they had 17 in stock. Hopefully there will be a couple left when they drop to 50% off. I'll keep checking in every few days and get one when the stock gets a bit lower.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/15874519
> 
> 
> The AC has a remote? If that does, and it's RF teach the One those commands.



RF? When did the One support RF?


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/15877548
> 
> 
> RF? When did the One support RF?



The Harmony One only handles IR. I wish it did RF.


----------



## davekro

I've searched this thread. How can I add control matching the 'Dynamic Volume' button on my 1909's remote? Is there a simple procedure, or do I need to go to Logitech level 2 support like another poster I read, to do this?


I did find a 9 page PDF of codes, but reads Latin to me. I have a Denon 1909.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/15874136
> 
> 
> will the similar technique work with IR2BT? I read in forums if you add PS3 as a device in stead of IR2BT then you will get icons. It seems then you need to add both IR2BT and PS3 and mix and match for mapping. Am I on the right track? Quite confused here.



There is no reason to add the IR2BT at all. Just add the Sony PlayStation 3 device and set it up. You may have to contact Harmony support if you want to use any of the advanced shut down macros, but you can easily add the simpler macro's yourself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15879112
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread. How can I add control matching the 'Dynamic Volume' button on my 1909's remote? Is there a simple procedure, or do I need to go to Logitech level 2 support like another poster I read, to do this?
> 
> 
> I did find a 9 page PDF of codes, but reads Latin to me. I have a Denon 1909.



Use your original 1909 remote to learn the command if it isn't already in the Harmony database.


----------



## fireman325

This may have been covered before, but is there any way to use the eject function with the Nyko blu-wave? Also what are the icons I see you guys talking about? Thanks.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15879545
> 
> 
> There is no reason to add the IR2BT at all. Just add the Sony PlayStation 3 device and set it up. You may have to contact Harmony support if you want to use any of the advanced shut down macros, but you can easily add the simpler macro's yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use your original 1909 remote to learn the command if it isn't already in the Harmony database.



I assume that would make it show as a soft icon on the screen in AVR section.


In my Logitec application, their were three sections with functions listed on the left. I think Dyn. EQ & Vol. were in the third section. I do not know what to do on that screen. Is there 'how to' that I missed there?

Thanks


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15879112
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread. How can I add control matching the 'Dynamic Volume' button on my 1909's remote? Is there a simple procedure, or do I need to go to Logitech level 2 support like another poster I read, to do this?
> 
> 
> I did find a 9 page PDF of codes, but reads Latin to me. I have a Denon 1909.



i also came across the hex codes pdf for the avr1909. emailed logi support a short excerpt of the codes i wanted added that weren't on the original remote. if you give'em a little time they'll add'em to your account.

if it's on your original remote you can also learn the ir. oops... as beerstalker suggests... didn't see his reply before i started mine.

,r


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/15877244
> 
> 
> I went by CC last night and there were 8 on the shelf, 7 when i left. I don't really need one so I'm going to do the same thing and wait out the next sales drop.



i picked one up today, im not sure if i should keep it or sell it. i guess it can't hurt to have an extra remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/15877548
> 
> 
> RF? When did the One support RF?



oopsie, corrected in post.


----------



## johnboy813

I just picked up the One at CC and have after a few attempts have gotten almost everything working. Here is my one remaining issue, sometimes I like to watch TV using its internal tuner and some of the stations are at channels 112.5, 112.6 and so forth, but as close to the channel I can get is 112.1 and then I need to use the channel up button to go the rest of the way. I tried to use the 'learn function' of the remote to get it to learn the '.'. But it never sees the IR signal from the original remote (which is for a Sharp Aquas), it also did not see my remote for my Samsung DVD player for another issue (but I solved that one by just rerunning the wizard). So any ideas on how to get it to know about the '.'.


----------



## RadYOacTve

The answer to this is buried several times in this thread.


If you are on a laptop you might want to try unplugging the laptop from the power supply and move your laptop and remote into another room. It seems the One is very sensitive to other electronic devices nearby.


If you are on a PC, stretch the USB cord as far as you can so it's as far away from the PC as possible.


There are a few other tips but I don't remember them since I've been using a laptop to program the remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/15886356
> 
> 
> I just picked up the One at CC and have after a few attempts have gotten almost everything working. Here is my one remaining issue, sometimes I like to watch TV using its internal tuner and some of the stations are at channels 112.5, 112.6 and so forth, but as close to the channel I can get is 112.1 and then I need to use the channel up button to go the rest of the way. I tried to use the 'learn function' of the remote to get it to learn the '.'. But it never sees the IR signal from the original remote (which is for a Sharp Aquas), it also did not see my remote for my Samsung DVD player for another issue (but I solved that one by just rerunning the wizard). So any ideas on how to get it to know about the '.'.


----------



## jcalabria

Its the light from the display... horizontal refresh rate can be very close to the IR carrier frequency. Just move away from the display and it should be fine.


----------



## wonderbread57

Can I program the remote to have my most common functions for multiple devices on the same profile?


Like, I would like the volume/channel buttons to map to my DVR and the info button to map to my LCD. Is that possible or do I have to switch to TV device and then click info and switch back to DVR?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/15889775
> 
> 
> Can I program the remote to have my most common functions for multiple devices on the same profile?
> 
> 
> Like, I would like the volume/channel buttons to map to my DVR and the info button to map to my LCD. Is that possible or do I have to switch to TV device and then click info and switch back to DVR?



you can set any button to any function of any device you have in your setup.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/15889775
> 
> 
> Can I program the remote to have my most common functions for multiple devices on the same profile?
> 
> 
> Like, I would like the volume/channel buttons to map to my DVR and the info button to map to my LCD. Is that possible or do I have to switch to TV device and then click info and switch back to DVR?



The setup utility will map different buttons to different functions on different devices, just like you want to do. For example volume to the AVR and channel up and down to the DVR. But like Brandito said, you can map the buttons however you with. If you run out of buttons, use the soft buttons on the display.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/15889775
> 
> 
> Can I program the remote to have my most common functions for multiple devices on the same profile?
> 
> 
> Like, I would like the volume/channel buttons to map to my DVR and the info button to map to my LCD. Is that possible or do I have to switch to TV device and then click info and switch back to DVR?



Yes as the others have said. All harmony remotes are activity based. So you'll have activities such as "Watch TV". When you run the setup wizard it will ask you how you use your components and then setup the activity with the controls that make sense. So for my "Watch TV" activity, the volume controls my AVR and most of the other buttons control my Dish receiver. I've also customized some of the soft and hard buttons to my liking.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I picked up one of these a couple of days ago after reading all of the rave reviews. I have been using inexpensive UEI remotes programmed by JP1 for years and thought I would never bother with an expensive remote but did so anyway with an impulse buy at Circuit City. I must say the method to program this remote is terrific. I am not quite with the activities based use yet and keep on wanting to just use power on and hard keys to control my devices so I am undecided about how well I like or don't like this approach. I almost picked up a much less expensive 670 but the rechargeable batteries and key layout on this one made me go against my better judgment and spend a lot more money. I never return products that work properly and as described so I don't mind the fact that Circuit City liquidation meant no return but I must say the UEI remotes are a much better deal since I can control everything with one of those for a tiny fraction of the cost. I have several systems to control so I have several universal remotes between my house and my girlfriend's. Right now I am not sure whether this one will be dedicated to the main theater or a bedroom system. I am really surprised how different it is but I am going to follow this thread and try to get with the program from the experienced Harmony users. It sure has a feel and design of a quality product.


Chris


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/15891208
> 
> 
> I picked up one of these a couple of days ago after reading all of the rave reviews. I have been using inexpensive UEI remotes programmed by JP1 for years and thought I would never bother with an expensive remote but did so anyway with an impulse buy at Circuit City. I must say the method to program this remote is terrific. I am not quite with the activities based use yet and keep on wanting to just use power on and hard keys to control my devices so I am undecided about how well I like or don't like this approach. I almost picked up a much less expensive 670 but the rechargeable batteries and key layout on this one made me go against my better judgment and spend a lot more money. I never return products that work properly and as described so I don't mind the fact that Circuit City liquidation meant no return but I must say the UEI remotes are a much better deal since I can control everything with one of those for a tiny fraction of the cost. I have several systems to control so I have several universal remotes between my house and my girlfriend's. Right now I am not sure whether this one will be dedicated to the main theater or a bedroom system. I am really surprised how different it is but I am going to follow this thread and try to get with the program from the experienced Harmony users. It sure has a feel and design of a quality product.
> 
> 
> Chris



My advice is to let go and work with activities. You can still program soft buttons within your activities that will allow you all of the control you want. I've had many remotes from the original Sony Commander, the Phillips Pronto and now the H1. I'm completely happy with it and love the activity nature of it.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15891281
> 
> 
> My advice is to let go and work with activities. You can still program soft buttons within your activities that will allow you all of the control you want. I've had many remotes from the original Sony Commander, the Phillips Pronto and now the H1. I'm completely happy with it and love the activity nature of it.



+1!!!


Activities are what make the Harmony what it is... if you use a Harmony primarily in device mode you may as well have stayed with your old remotes. Just think of an activity as motherload startup and shutdown macros, with a multidevice keypad layouts in-between. Personally, I go through the device button customization for completeness, but I virtually NEVER use device mode at all. BTW, I have 4 Harmonies in my home and have set up three more for relatives.


Activities are your friend, lol. Even more so, Activities are the best friend of the non-techies in hour home. What could be easier than pressing just one button to turn on and set up multiple devices??? They don't have to know shoot-from-shinola to operate even the most complex system. You can even create two nearly identical Activities for "Watch TV" and put different sets of favorite channel icons in each... one for you and one for your significant other. My decidedly un-techie father and stepmother were totally bamboozled by their fairly simple system... TV, STB, DVD & AVR, even with the use of "typical" universal remotes. They are sooooo pleased with their H520 ($39.95 at Tiger Direct)... they can't believe how simple and foolproof the system is to operate now.


Activites make the Harmony remote just about the closest thing you can get to having a fully integrated control system like an AMX or Crestron system... for a fraction of the cost. You can even add an X10 light controller into an activity and have your room lighting automatically setup when you start an activity... still from just that one button press.


Another important thing to remember is that even if your original remotes did not include discrete power and input selection commands, the Harmony database may in fact have them for your components. If you configure your activities to use them the activities become very reliable... almost foolproof.


----------



## EricAtUNC

I picked up a Harmony One at CC yesterday for 40% off. I thought about waiting for another week, but they had 6 left and I really didn't want to chance it, or go back to that store again. I was happy with the discount I got.


I am upgrading from the 880, but this One I love much more than the 880. Man, what an awesome remote. It was very easy to upgrade using the Logitech software, I just went in and adjusted a few things. I love that when you go to Devices for something you can then quickly go back to Current Activity easily.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15891914
> 
> 
> I picked up a Harmony One at CC yesterday for 40% off. I thought about waiting for another week, but they had 6 left and I really didn't want to chance it, or go back to that store again. I was happy with the discount I got.
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from the 880, but this One I love much more than the 880. Man, what an awesome remote. It was very easy to upgrade using the Logitech software, I just went in and adjusted a few things. I love that when you go to Devices for something you can then quickly go back to Current Activity easily.



I upgraded from an 880 also... the difference in display resolution and the vastly superior feel in your hand was well worth it. Made my son happy, too... I ended up passing the 880 on to him.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15891914
> 
> 
> I picked up a Harmony One at CC yesterday for 40% off. I thought about waiting for another week, but they had 6 left and I really didn't want to chance it, or go back to that store again. I was happy with the discount I got.
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from the 880, but this One I love much more than the 880. Man, what an awesome remote. It was very easy to upgrade using the Logitech software, I just went in and adjusted a few things. I love that when you go to Devices for something you can then quickly go back to Current Activity easily.



I have done just the same. The H1 is a lot better than the 880 (which to me was great to start with) for the hard buttons alone. This will be our third Harmony (720, 880, and H1) and I have also setup several H1s for people.


I did, however, run into some unexpected issues during the "replace remote" process as many of the soft keys did not translate to the H1. Troublesome but not too much as I requested a clone account beforehand so had that to refer for corrections.


And thanks to SquareEYES for all the cool icons for channel favorites - great feature!!!!!


(Now if only we could customize the device and activity icons that would be even better...)


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/15896882
> 
> 
> (Now if only we could customize the device and activity icons that would be even better...)



Is this for sure an impossibility, or does anyone think this could change with a future update. I would really love it if Logitech added this feature in a future update of some kind.


----------



## ghgoldberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/15897628
> 
> 
> Is this for sure an impossibility, or does anyone think this could change with a future update. I would really love it if Logitech added this feature in a future update of some kind.



I wouln't be surprised, and would be very happy, if Logitech made this option available in a future firmware update. I would love to see what Randy would come up with for activity icons.


----------



## Craven More

I'm having problems trying to get the Harmony One to control the volume for my Krell processor. With the units dedicated remote I can raise the volume one step at a time by just tapping the volume up button. Or, I can ramp up the volume by leaving my finger on the control. With the Harmony One, if I give the volume button a tap, the volume will go up by 3 or 4 steps at a time making it impossible to fine tune the volume. I've tried programming the remote using both the database and the learning method but have had no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craven More* /forum/post/15898025
> 
> 
> I'm having problems trying to get the Harmony One to control the volume for my Krell processor. With the units dedicated remote I can raise the volume one step at a time by just tapping the volume up button. Or, I can ramp up the volume by leaving my finger on the control. With the Harmony One, if I give the volume button a tap, the volume will go up by 3 or 4 steps at a time making it impossible to fine tune the volume. I've tried programming the remote using both the database and the learning method but have had no luck. Any suggestions?



trouble shoot the device, select device is responding too much or not enough (quoted verbatim) and adjust the repeats up or down one step at a time until it responds the way you want.


----------



## Craven More




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15898067
> 
> 
> trouble shoot the device, select device is responding too much or not enough (quoted verbatim) and adjust the repeats up or down one step at a time until it responds the way you want.



Thanks Brandito! I did the troubleshooting thing and all is good.


----------



## metallicajake

a silly question, perhaps, if it has already been discussed on pg 1-138 of this thread.


i'm an H1 noob (purchased @ CC this weekend after long-time purchase intensions). i have a Samsung LN52A650 w/ 120hz processing, but the option to turn it on / off is BURIED in menu commands (main menu, picture menu, advanced menu, 120hz menu). 2 questions-


1. is anyone aware of a good shortcut through the original remote that can be emulated by the H1?


or, if not,


2. can anyone help me program a macro button on the H1? the command would be about 10-12 button commands, so it seems like the "sequence" creator in the H1 software would be useless.


appreciate the help in advance and i look forward to having a new forum to watch!


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metallicajake* /forum/post/15900563
> 
> 
> a silly question, perhaps, if it has already been discussed on pg 1-138 of this thread.
> 
> 
> i'm an H1 noob (purchased @ CC this weekend after long-time purchase intensions). i have a Samsung LN52A650 w/ 120hz processing, but the option to turn it on / off is BURIED in menu commands (main menu, picture menu, advanced menu, 120hz menu). 2 questions-
> 
> 
> 1. is anyone aware of a good shortcut through the original remote that can be emulated by the H1?
> 
> 
> or, if not,
> 
> 
> 2. can anyone help me program a macro button on the H1? the command would be about 10-12 button commands, so it seems like the "sequence" creator in the H1 software would be useless.
> 
> 
> appreciate the help in advance and i look forward to having a new forum to watch!



You could probaby contact Logitech Support and have them create a macro with the commands for you. I did this for the PS3 shutdown command. They did it in just a few hours after I gave them the exact sequence.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metallicajake* /forum/post/15900563
> 
> 
> a silly question, perhaps, if it has already been discussed on pg 1-138 of this thread.
> 
> 
> i'm an H1 noob (purchased @ CC this weekend after long-time purchase intensions). i have a Samsung LN52A650 w/ 120hz processing, but the option to turn it on / off is BURIED in menu commands (main menu, picture menu, advanced menu, 120hz menu). 2 questions-
> 
> 
> 1. is anyone aware of a good shortcut through the original remote that can be emulated by the H1?
> 
> 
> or, if not,
> 
> 
> 2. can anyone help me program a macro button on the H1? the command would be about 10-12 button commands, so it seems like the "sequence" creator in the H1 software would be useless.
> 
> 
> appreciate the help in advance and i look forward to having a new forum to watch!



Remember that when you get into a menu you may be able to go 1 up instead of multiple downs to get to the bottom of a menu list... if you can use tricks like that to get it down to 5 steps you can program your own sequence. Or there may be a shortcut with less steps if you go through the Tools menu. My Samsung is a 550 series so I don't have the 120Hz option to track down a specific shortcut for you.


----------



## orestesdd

I got my harmony one, and so far I love the looks and feel of the remote. Yesterday, I set it up to do everything I need for the moment (since I am planning to move within the next two months to a new apartment), but when I tested the set up activity to turn TV, it did not work as I thought it would.


Activity: turn TV

1 - turn on cable box (it worked)

2 - turn on TV (it work)

3 - set TV thru component 1 (it did not work)

4 - turn off tv and cable box (it worked)


What I did to test 3 was I left my TV on HDMI3, and turned TV off. The cable box was off already. Thus, I was expecting that when both the TV and cable box were turned on by the remote, the TV would also switch from HDMI3 to "component 1", but it did not do the switch. Does anyone have a similar set up? Anyhow, I manually went and switched the input to "component 1".


Thanks and ciao.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15901661
> 
> 
> I got my harmony one, and so far I love the looks and feel of the remote. Yesterday, I set it up to do everything I need for the moment (since I am planning to move within the next two months to a new apartment), but when I tested the set up activity to turn TV, it did not work as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> Activity: turn TV
> 
> 1 - turn on cable box (it worked)
> 
> 2 - turn on TV (it work)
> 
> 3 - set TV thru component 1 (it did not work)
> 
> 4 - turn off tv and cable box (it worked)
> 
> 
> What I did to test 3 was I left my TV on HDMI3, and turned TV off. The cable box was off already. Thus, I was expecting that when both the TV and cable box were turned on by the remote, the TV would also switch from HDMI3 to "component 1", but it did not do the switch. Does anyone have a similar set up? Anyhow, I manually went and switched the input to "component 1".
> 
> 
> Thanks and ciao.



adjust your powerOn delay, you probably just need to tell the remote to wait longer after powering on the tv before it sends more signals to the tv.


my tv i think needed like a 7 second delay before it would accept commands after being turned on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15901661
> 
> 
> I got my harmony one, and so far I love the looks and feel of the remote. Yesterday, I set it up to do everything I need for the moment (since I am planning to move within the next two months to a new apartment), but when I tested the set up activity to turn TV, it did not work as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> Activity: turn TV
> 
> 1 - turn on cable box (it worked)
> 
> 2 - turn on TV (it work)
> 
> 3 - set TV thru component 1 (it did not work)
> 
> 4 - turn off tv and cable box (it worked)
> 
> 
> What I did to test 3 was I left my TV on HDMI3, and turned TV off. The cable box was off already. Thus, I was expecting that when both the TV and cable box were turned on by the remote, the TV would also switch from HDMI3 to "component 1", but it did not do the switch. Does anyone have a similar set up? Anyhow, I manually went and switched the input to "component 1".
> 
> 
> Thanks and ciao.



It may be that the power on delay for the TV needs to be increased.... the TV may not be ready to accept the input command at the time the remote is sending it out. Increasing the delay will make the remote wait a bit longer until the TV is ready.


Also, if the Harmony database has discrete input commands lsted for your display (and they work... you can usually test them from device mode), I strongly suggest that you use that method rather than any of the sequential or menu selection methods, even if that may be how your original remote works. You just have to lie to the setup screens when they ask you how your original remote functions. Same thing goes for discrete power commands if they exist in the database.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15900628
> 
> 
> You could probaby contact Logitech Support and have them create a macro with the commands for you. I did this for the PS3 shutdown command. They did it in just a few hours after I gave them the exact sequence.



What was the sequence to shut down the ps3?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15901832
> 
> 
> adjust your powerOn delay, you probably just need to tell the remote to wait longer after powering on the tv before it sends more signals to the tv.
> 
> 
> my tv i think needed like a 7 second delay before it would accept commands after being turned on.



How do I do this? I am a rookie with this remote. I got this remote just yesterday, and I have no experience with previous Harmony remotes. Thanks.


Ciao!


----------



## metallicajake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15900628
> 
> 
> You could probaby contact Logitech Support and have them create a macro with the commands for you. I did this for the PS3 shutdown command. They did it in just a few hours after I gave them the exact sequence.



really? again, (2) ?'s for you.


1. logitech support is that helpful? what type of turnaround time do they offer?


2. do you use IR2BT (or whatever it's called) for your PS3 or do you use this custom command with a standard PS3?


[again, a noob, so i apologize for any 'dumb' questions!]


----------



## metallicajake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15901033
> 
> 
> Remember that when you get into a menu you may be able to go 1 up instead of multiple downs to get to the bottom of a menu list... if you can use tricks like that to get it down to 5 steps you can program your own sequence. Or there may be a shortcut with less steps if you go through the Tools menu. My Samsung is a 550 series so I don't have the 120Hz option to track down a specific shortcut for you.



right, and i believe the best i can do is


menu

right

up

up

right


that gets me to the advanced picture settings, and i could make a 2nd macro for diff't alterations, but that seems silly.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15901834
> 
> 
> It may be that the power on delay for the TV needs to be increased.... the TV may not be ready to accept the input command at the time the remote is sending it out. Increasing the delay will make the remote wait a bit longer until the TV is ready.
> 
> 
> Also, if the Harmony database has discrete input commands lsted for your display (and they work... you can usually test them from device mode), I strongly suggest that you use that method rather than any of the sequential or menu selection methods, even if that may be how your original remote works. You just have to lie to the setup screens when they ask you how your original remote functions. Same thing goes for discrete power commands if they exist in the database.



As I stated in a post, I am a total rookie with this remote, and I guess I need a more step-by-step instruction on how to do this set up. I tried just a simple set up yesterday (I got this remote JUST yesterday), but I knew I will have to learn how to tweak commands to make things work more smoothly. Thanks for all the advice.


Ciao!


----------



## crosbyct

FYI for those who can't find one cheap at CC...Amazon has the H1 for $163 after mail in rebate.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15901986
> 
> 
> As I stated in a post, I am a total rookie with this remote, and I guess I need a more step-by-step instruction on how to do this set up. I tried just a simple set up yesterday (I got this remote JUST yesterday), but I knew I will have to learn how to tweak commands to make things work more smoothly. Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> 
> Ciao!



Sellect the "Devices" Tab
Select "settings" for your TV
Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)
Change the value in the Power On Delay (settings are in milliseconds, so 8 seconds = 8000)
Click "Next" multiple times, then "Done" multiple times to get back to the menu.
Update the remote

Experimentation may be in order. From what I've seen, most digital TVs are in the 10-15 second range. My Samsung LCD defaulted to 15 seconds but I was able to lower it to 13 seconds (but not any further) without ill effect.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metallicajake* /forum/post/15901961
> 
> 
> right, and i believe the best i can do is
> 
> 
> menu
> 
> right
> 
> up
> 
> up
> 
> right
> 
> 
> that gets me to the advanced picture settings, and i could make a 2nd macro for diff't alterations, but that seems silly.



Well... you can make that one and just call it "Advanced Settings" and then do whatever you need from there. It will still save you a bunch of keysteps if you go there often.


----------



## leemathre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15902388
> 
> 
> FYI for those who can't find one cheap at CC...Amazon has the H1 for $163 after mail in rebate.



Good luck with the rebate. I have been waiting since October for mine from a previous Logitech offer.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15902404
> 
> Sellect the "Devices" Tab
> Select "settings" for your TV
> Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)
> Change the value in the Power On Delay (settings are in milliseconds, so 8 seconds = 8000)
> Click "Next" multiple times, then "Done" multiple times to get back to the menu.
> Update the remote
> 
> Experimentation may be in order. From what I've seen, most digital TVs are in the 10-15 second range. My Samsung LCD defaulted to 15 seconds but I was able to lower it to 13 seconds (but not any further) without ill effect.



I guess this is all while connecting the remote to the PC/Mac via USB and opening the corresponding software for the update and setup. Sorry if I say this, but nothing is obvious regarding all these devices and connections. Anyhow, thanks. BTW, does anyone have a Sony 40XBR6 to see where to start with the delay?


Ciao!


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15901896
> 
> 
> What was the sequence to shut down the ps3?



I can't remember offhand, but I found it in the Harmony 880 thread. I think it's something like direction left 7x, direction up 3x, then enter I got the Nyko Bluwave from BB for under $20, it works and is fantastic.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15902709
> 
> 
> I can't remember offhand, but I found it in the Harmony 880 thread. I think it's something like direction left 7x, direction up 3x, then enter I got the Nyko Bluwave from BB for under $20, it works and is fantastic.



Yeah I got a nyko off ebay for $12 shipped. I like it but wish it had an eject button.


Ok, so basically it moves all the way left to users then scrolls up to power off. That's how I do it now manually. I just thought there'd be a slicker way. Thanks.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metallicajake* /forum/post/15901949
> 
> 
> really? again, (2) ?'s for you.
> 
> 
> 1. logitech support is that helpful? what type of turnaround time do they offer?
> 
> 
> 2. do you use IR2BT (or whatever it's called) for your PS3 or do you use this custom command with a standard PS3?
> 
> 
> [again, a noob, so i apologize for any 'dumb' questions!]



I don't use the IR2BT, I just got the Nyko Bluwave, under $20 from BB and setup was very easy. The Harmony software has a device called Nyko Bluwave, you just add that instead of the PS3. I found the commands on the harmony 880 thread, something like direction left 7x, direction up 3x, enter. I emailed them, even though my remote was at that time several years old, and within 30 minutes they responded back. They knew what to do, they just asked which activity and then within the hour it was added.


Everything I've read about their customer support has been positive.


----------



## hd_newbie

I am using IR2BT. Everything is working fine including the shutdown sequence I assigned to a soft button. However, Power Off button in the One does not turn off PS3. I assume this is normal since there is not a dedicated Power Off button on PS3's original controller. However, I can swear I saw multiple times in forums posters saying that when they hit the Harmony Power Off or switch activities their PS3 shuts down.


How is this possible? How does Harmony One communicate PS3 that it needs to shut down? What am I missing?


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/15902773
> 
> 
> I am using IR2BT. Everything is working fine including the shutdown sequence I assigned to a soft button. However, Power Off button in the One does not turn off PS3. I assume this is normal since there is not a dedicated Power Off button on PS3's original controller. However, I can swear I saw multiple times in forums posters saying that when they hit the Harmony Power Off or switch activities their PS3 shuts down.
> 
> 
> How is this possible? How does Harmony One communicate PS3 that it needs to shut down? What am I missing?



I think Power Off and Standby (Shutdown) might mean the same thing in this case, because, as you said, there is not really a true power off. It's all just a sequence that puts the PS3 in standby.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/15902954
> 
> 
> I think Power Off and Standby (Shutdown) might mean the same thing in this case, because, as you said, there is not really a true power off. It's all just a sequence that puts the PS3 in standby.



I didn't follow you. What is your take? Will "All Off" work or not in PS3?


----------



## Beerstalker

Here is a shut down macro for use with the PS3IRX1/Nyko BluWave. You will have to contact Harmony support by phone/email to get it set up, but it works great.


DirectionLeft Duration in milliseconds 1000

DirectionUp Duration in milliseconds 500

X

Pause for 500 milliseconds

X

Direction Down

X


Thanks to mspace for figuring out how to allow for shutdown after download completion.



As far as getting the IR2BT to shut down the PS3 it should be set up correctly already in the database. Check out the IR2BT site for info on getting it set up correctly.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15887556
> 
> 
> Its the light from the display... horizontal refresh rate can be very close to the IR carrier frequency. Just move away from the display and it should be fine.



Thanks to both you and RadYOacTve for the tips, I got it working. But I ending up having to put the remotes under my keyboard tray to get it to 'see' the key. I guess my monitor is just to darn bright even at the full distance of the USB cable.


----------



## JpFromOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metallicajake* /forum/post/15900563
> 
> 
> a silly question, perhaps, if it has already been discussed on pg 1-138 of this thread.
> 
> 
> i'm an H1 noob (purchased @ CC this weekend after long-time purchase intensions). i have a Samsung LN52A650 w/ 120hz processing, but the option to turn it on / off is BURIED in menu commands (main menu, picture menu, advanced menu, 120hz menu). 2 questions-
> 
> 
> 
> 2. can anyone help me program a macro button on the H1? the command would be about 10-12 button commands, so it seems like the "sequence" creator in the H1 software would be useless.



I have used this tip to get around the 5 command sequence limitation. I found it on the Logitech Harmony User forum:

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/....id=455#M20850 


You have to read this very carefully, maybe a couple of times to get the concept down.


In essence, you want to use your original TV remote to learn multiple (maximum 5) new RAW commands that are made up of several (3, 4, 5, 7, or whatever) keystrokes. I have used 7 successfully. Once you have these new RAW commands learned, you add them to a new Sequence.


Hope this helps.


John


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/15903391
> 
> 
> I didn't follow you. What is your take? Will "All Off" work or not in PS3?




All off will work if you have Logitech add the extra commands to your activity.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15904598
> 
> 
> Here is a shut down macro for use with the PS3IRX1/Nyko BluWave. You will have to contact Harmony support by phone/email to get it set up, but it works great.
> 
> 
> DirectionLeft Duration in milliseconds 1000
> 
> DirectionUp Duration in milliseconds 500
> 
> X
> 
> Pause for 500 milliseconds
> 
> X
> 
> Direction Down
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Thanks to mspace for figuring out how to allow for shutdown after download completion.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as getting the IR2BT to shut down the PS3 it should be set up correctly already in the database. Check out the IR2BT site for info on getting it set up correctly.



Thank you for the power off macro! I'm emailing logitech now...


Does anyone have a macro for eject?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15902404
> 
> Sellect the "Devices" Tab
> Select "settings" for your TV
> Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)
> Change the value in the Power On Delay (settings are in milliseconds, so 8 seconds = 8000)
> Click "Next" multiple times, then "Done" multiple times to get back to the menu.
> Update the remote
> 
> Experimentation may be in order. From what I've seen, most digital TVs are in the 10-15 second range. My Samsung LCD defaulted to 15 seconds but I was able to lower it to 13 seconds (but not any further) without ill effect.



I fixed it for now. It was set at 5 second, and now I set it at 15. I will try 13 today to see if I can shave a couple of seconds off "Power On Delay". Anyhow, thanks. Is there any other forum or place where people post tweaks and tricks?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15910737
> 
> 
> I fixed it for now. It was set at 5 second, and now I set it at 15. I will try 13 today to see if I can shave a couple of seconds off "Power On Delay". Anyhow, thanks. Is there any other forum or place where people post tweaks and tricks?



the logitech forum, but for me this is the definitive place to go for info on this remote


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15910737
> 
> 
> I fixed it for now. It was set at 5 second, and now I set it at 15. I will try 13 today to see if I can shave a couple of seconds off "Power On Delay". Anyhow, thanks. Is there any other forum or place where people post tweaks and tricks?



There are good programming discussions on Logitech's own forum:

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/ 


Many forum members there are very knowledgeable and are willing to share it. Also remember that most of the Harmony remotes program in exactly the same way, so you may find helpful hints in discussions about models other than the One.


BTW... lower the delay in steps until you find the lowest that will still work correctly... otherwise you'll be sitting there pointing the remote for what seems like forever.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15908949
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a macro for eject?



You can't make a macro for eject or the color buttons. You can only get to them by bringing up the triangle menu, and the cursor doesn't always start in the same location so there is no way to know how many moves it will take to get to one of the buttons.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15911748
> 
> 
> You can't make a macro for eject or the color buttons. You can only get to them by bringing up the triangle menu, and the cursor doesn't always start in the same location so there is no way to know how many moves it will take to get to one of the buttons.



Sucks. Not sure why the Nyko bluwave doesn't come with eject to begin with. That's the only thing I miss about the Sony bluetooth remote.


----------



## tuffluck

yeah so logitech sent me a brand new remote today actually to cover the one i bought from CC that had problems. so now i have two remotes, apparently they don't want the other one back...cool, heh


----------



## lark

Hi -- I'm a bit confused by some things that I read earlier in this thread. I just purchased the H1 and am waiting for it to arrive, so I've been reading up to get ready to set it up.


My AVR is set up so that it does all video switching, and everything is sent to my TV through an HDMI to a single input. It's the only input I use on my tv.


It looks as though some were having problems with the H1 wanting to change the tv's input every time they switched to a new activity, because apparently the H1 expects that a new tv input will be used. It sounds as though there is a simple work around, but then the thread got confusing, as does the H 880 thread, which discusses a similar issue.


Can anyone answer this for me in a way that I'll understand even before I receive the device, or will it all be simpler for me to figure out once it arrives?


----------



## spellitlikethis

Hey guys. I had a problem with my Harmony when adding Additional buttons to the 'Play Xbox 360' activity. I have only one page of added buttons, but it's adding random ones when I update the remote, like "Xbox 360 Guide" or "Clear". I go back and check and they aren't even on the remote through the software, but it never fails that when I use the remote, they are added. I'm not sure what to do!! Idk if there's a hard reset or something, or maybe something else that I missed. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tuffluck

it is easy, you just tell the remote to go to the same input every time. it will think it's changing the input, but if it's set to input 1 on all settings it will *change* it to input 1 each time. if your tv gives you a window saying "input X" whenever you change the input on the tv, it will do this each time the H1 turns the tv on, only it will say "Input 1" each time. hope that makes sense.


----------



## lark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15913655
> 
> 
> it is easy, you just tell the remote to go to the same input every time. it will think it's changing the input, but if it's set to input 1 on all settings it will *change* it to input 1 each time. if your tv gives you a window saying "input X" whenever you change the input on the tv, it will do this each time the H1 turns the tv on, only it will say "Input 1" each time. hope that makes sense.



Yes -- that makes complete sense. I've got it. My HDMI input is number 7, so I'll just program the H1 to have all activities go to input 7.


I just figured out that I also am able to configure my tv so that it only recognizes one input anyway by going into the menu and identifying all other inputs as "skip" -- so this will mean the H1 couldn't switch to another input even if it wanted to.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lark* /forum/post/15913222
> 
> 
> Hi -- I'm a bit confused by some things that I read earlier in this thread. I just purchased the H1 and am waiting for it to arrive, so I've been reading up to get ready to set it up.
> 
> 
> My AVR is set up so that it does all video switching, and everything is sent to my TV through an HDMI to a single input. It's the only input I use on my tv.
> 
> 
> It looks as though some were having problems with the H1 wanting to change the tv's input every time they switched to a new activity, because apparently the H1 expects that a new tv input will be used. It sounds as though there is a simple work around, but then the thread got confusing, as does the H 880 thread, which discusses a similar issue.
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me in a way that I'll understand even before I receive the device, or will it all be simpler for me to figure out once it arrives?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15913655
> 
> 
> it is easy, you just tell the remote to go to the same input every time. it will think it's changing the input, but if it's set to input 1 on all settings it will *change* it to input 1 each time. if your tv gives you a window saying "input X" whenever you change the input on the tv, it will do this each time the H1 turns the tv on, only it will say "Input 1" each time. hope that makes sense.



This is what I had to do in my situation as well. From what you've described, it sounds like you and I have our components all set up the same way - into the receiver and out to the TV over a single HDMI. I just used the same HDMI input setting for every activity. And like tuffluck says, the remote tries to change the TV input every time, but it's "changing" it to the same one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spellitlikethis* /forum/post/15913644
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I had a problem with my Harmony when adding Additional buttons to the 'Play Xbox 360' activity. I have only one page of added buttons, but it's adding random ones when I update the remote, like "Xbox 360 Guide" or "Clear". I go back and check and they aren't even on the remote through the software, but it never fails that when I use the remote, they are added. I'm not sure what to do!! Idk if there's a hard reset or something, or maybe something else that I missed. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!



Mine does the exact thing with my Nyko blu-wave activity. There are only one "page" of commands I use, but it puts two of them redundantly onto a 2nd page. They're not there in the Harmony program on my computer, but they're there on the remote no matter how many times I update it. They don't bother me, so I just don't worry about it. To me it's not worth the trouble of deleting the activity, and possibly all the individual components, just to add them all again and set up the activity again just to see if the redundant commands will go away.


----------



## spellitlikethis

I actually did delete the activity and set everything up again, but it was to no avail. It's really retarded how it does this for seemingly no good reason. So I'm assuming there are others with the issue; no one else found a solution to this problem? I wrote logitech, but it usually take a while to get a quick solution. I'll post back if I do manage to get an explanation to this, hopefully even a solution.


----------



## UTSoxFan

H-One noobie question: For normal TV watching, I have only the TV and cable box turned on, so that is how I set up the "Watch TV" activity. However, I sometimes watch movies/football games, etc with the TV audio turned off and audio produced by my AV receiver. I'm assuming I can set up another activity for these occasions, but I'm not sure how to do that. When I entered the menu planning to create another activity (perhaps labeling it "Watch TV 2" or something similar), only the usual activity selections were available. I didn't want to select "Watch TV" because I assumed it would simply change that activity as already set up. How do I create a second version of Watch TV?? A little guidance from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UTSoxFan* /forum/post/15917451
> 
> 
> H-One noobie question: For normal TV watching, I have only the TV and cable box turned on, so that is how I set up the "Watch TV" activity. However, I sometimes watch movies/football games, etc with the TV audio turned off and audio produced by my AV receiver. I'm assuming I can set up another activity for these occasions, but I'm not sure how to do that. When I entered the menu planning to create another activity (perhaps labeling it "Watch TV 2" or something similar), only the usual activity selections were available. I didn't want to select "Watch TV" because I assumed it would simply change that activity as already set up. How do I create a second version of Watch TV?? A little guidance from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!



If your AV receiver is known to the remote, then the setup wizard should ask if you want to listen to the audio through the TV or the receiver. It works well for me (I labeled it "Watch TV w/Stereo) except for the fact that I have to turn the TV volume down to 0 manually - muting it leaves an icon on the screen.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UTSoxFan* /forum/post/15917451
> 
> 
> H-One noobie question: For normal TV watching, I have only the TV and cable box turned on, so that is how I set up the "Watch TV" activity. However, I sometimes watch movies/football games, etc with the TV audio turned off and audio produced by my AV receiver. I'm assuming I can set up another activity for these occasions, but I'm not sure how to do that. When I entered the menu planning to create another activity (perhaps labeling it "Watch TV 2" or something similar), only the usual activity selections were available. I didn't want to select "Watch TV" because I assumed it would simply change that activity as already set up. How do I create a second version of Watch TV?? A little guidance from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!



Personally, I never listen to the TV's audio, and since I have the Pioneer 6020, I could (and did) remove the speakers. All audio comes through my receiver. There are TV shows that are broadcasting in 5.1 now, so you could just always use the receiver, that's my advice.


----------



## UTSoxFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockyMountainD* /forum/post/15917638
> 
> 
> If your AV receiver is known to the remote, then the setup wizard should ask if you want to listen to the audio through the TV or the receiver. It works well for me (I labeled it "Watch TV w/Stereo) except for the fact that I have to turn the TV volume down to 0 manually - muting it leaves an icon on the screen.



The AV receiver is programmed into the remote, so that's not an issue. My preference is to keep the "Watch TV" activity as-is and set up a second activity that runs audio through the receiver (I want to have both options available). I have a Pioneer 5020 and the speakers are actually very good for casual TV watching, so I don't want to lose that set up (besides, I really don't think my 2- and 4-yr olds need surround sound to watch Sesame Street). Is it not possible to have "Watch TV" and "Watch TV w/Stereo" as separate activities??


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UTSoxFan* /forum/post/15917906
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to have "Watch TV" and "Watch TV w/Stereo" as separate activities??



It is absolutely possible... as one of the other posters noted, just set up a "Watch TV" activity twice, one time telling the Harmony software that you control the volume through the TV (which you already have done) and then set up the other one telling the software that you control the volume through the receiver.


I have several "Watch TV" activities set up... Cable TV w/ STB, Cable TV w/o STB and OTA. The setup for the two cable TV activities was similar to your situation, except that I changed my answer as to which device was used to tune channels, just as you would change your answer as to which device controlled your volume.


Once you have the two basic activities defined, the more difficult task you might have is adding startup sequences to turn the internal speakers of the TV on or off for each activity. That is typically several menu steps to accomplish unless there is a discrete speaker on/off command.


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15912680
> 
> 
> yeah so logitech sent me a brand new remote today actually to cover the one i bought from CC that had problems. so now i have two remotes, apparently they don't want the other one back...cool, heh



does anyone know if this is normal for logitech to warranty an item and not request the defective one back? i am just wondering if they are going to call me in 2 weeks and ask for it or something.


if they aren't, it may not be entirely politically correct, but i have no use for this thing. i only need one. does anyone want to purchase it? the problems i've experienced (in order of popularity of occurence):


1. lights on touch screen will stay on indefinitely (take battery out to reset), happened about 8 times over 1 month

2. when selecting an activity the "point the remote at your setup" screen will freeze indefinitely (take battery out to reset), happened about 3-4 times over 1 month

3. buttons for cable box got altered somehow (play button would rewind or something weird). this only happened once when i got it so i consider it an isolated event and could have been the result of firmware not upgraded or just pure spontaneity. again, take the battery out to fix.


the second issue stopped happening after 2 weeks while the first one happened intermittently but not as often after 2 weeks or so as well. it was doing fine and really had i bought it on craigslist i probably wouldn't have put effort into the warranty seeing as the problems were minute and easy to fix. but since i purchased new and at new cost and i couldn't return it to CC for a refund or exchange, i felt slightly shafted.


i'm thinking like $80-100 if anyone wants it. i would like to hear opinions though on whether or not logitech is going to ask for it back though, first...


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spellitlikethis* /forum/post/15916292
> 
> 
> I actually did delete the activity and set everything up again, but it was to no avail. It's really retarded how it does this for seemingly no good reason. So I'm assuming there are others with the issue; no one else found a solution to this problem? I wrote logitech, but it usually take a while to get a quick solution. I'll post back if I do manage to get an explanation to this, hopefully even a solution.



Are you sure these buttons aren't on the Additional Buttons tab?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UTSoxFan* /forum/post/15917906
> 
> 
> (besides, I really don't think my 2- and 4-yr olds need surround sound to watch Sesame Street)



Why are you depriving your kids of high quality audio? I'm calling child services!


My 3 yo and 18 mo watch noggin in DPLIIx


----------



## UTSoxFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15918250
> 
> 
> Why are you depriving your kids of high quality audio? I'm calling child services!
> 
> 
> My 3 yo and 18 mo watch noggin in DPLIIx



Ha!! Thanks for bringing a little humor to the forum. BTW, the kids are hardly deprived -- they have their own HDTV setup (50" Sony SXRD w/upscaling DVD) in the playroom, which takes up about 2/3 of my finished basement. Some day soon I'll have the playroom wired for cable and Elmo's days on the plasma will be OVER.







Thanks for assisting!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/15918097
> 
> 
> does anyone know if this is normal for logitech to warranty an item and not request the defective one back? i am just wondering if they are going to call me in 2 weeks and ask for it or something.
> 
> 
> if they aren't, it may not be entirely politically correct, but i have no use for this thing. i only need one. does anyone want to purchase it? the problems i've experienced (in order of popularity of occurence):
> 
> 
> 1. lights on touch screen will stay on indefinitely (take battery out to reset), happened about 8 times over 1 month
> 
> 2. when selecting an activity the "point the remote at your setup" screen will freeze indefinitely (take battery out to reset), happened about 3-4 times over 1 month
> 
> 3. buttons for cable box got altered somehow (play button would rewind or something weird). this only happened once when i got it so i consider it an isolated event and could have been the result of firmware not upgraded or just pure spontaneity. again, take the battery out to fix.
> 
> 
> the second issue stopped happening after 2 weeks while the first one happened intermittently but not as often after 2 weeks or so as well. it was doing fine and really had i bought it on craigslist i probably wouldn't have put effort into the warranty seeing as the problems were minute and easy to fix. but since i purchased new and at new cost and i couldn't return it to CC for a refund or exchange, i felt slightly shafted.
> 
> 
> i'm thinking like $80-100 if anyone wants it. i would like to hear opinions though on whether or not logitech is going to ask for it back though, first...



they won't ask for it back.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15910821
> 
> 
> the logitech forum, but for me this is the definitive place to go for info on this remote



Thanks. Does anyone know if there is a way to rename the inputs on the TV device? I see, for instance, that in my TV I have inputs 1-8 or so, but I only need sometimes to switch from "component 1" aka input 4 and "hdmi3" aka "input ..??" ( I don't remember ). By the way, these are the labels appearing in touch screen when I look into the TV device. I wish I could rename them as they are actually label on my TV. Any help would be most appreciated.


Thanks, and ciao.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15920368
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does anyone know if there is a way to rename the inputs on the TV device? I see, for instance, that in my TV I have inputs 1-8 or so, but I only need sometimes to switch from "component 1" aka input 4 and "hdmi3" aka "input ..??" ( I don't remember ). By the way, these are the labels appearing in touch screen when I look into the TV device. I wish I could rename them as they are actually label on my TV. Any help would be most appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, and ciao.



You can rename them... on the Devices Tab, select the "Settings" button for your TV. Then select "Adjust inputs". Click through the "Method Selection" page and you should end up on the "Input List" page, where you can rename the inputs as you like.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15921035
> 
> 
> You can rename them... on the Devices Tab, select the "Settings" button for your TV. Then select "Adjust inputs". Click through the "Method Selection" page and you should end up on the "Input List" page, where you can rename the inputs as you like.



Thanks. I will do that this evening at home.


Ciao.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lark* /forum/post/15913222
> 
> 
> Hi -- I'm a bit confused by some things that I read earlier in this thread. I just purchased the H1 and am waiting for it to arrive, so I've been reading up to get ready to set it up.
> 
> 
> My AVR is set up so that it does all video switching, and everything is sent to my TV through an HDMI to a single input. It's the only input I use on my tv.
> 
> 
> It looks as though some were having problems with the H1 wanting to change the tv's input every time they switched to a new activity, because apparently the H1 expects that a new tv input will be used. It sounds as though there is a simple work around, but then the thread got confusing, as does the H 880 thread, which discusses a similar issue.
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me in a way that I'll understand even before I receive the device, or will it all be simpler for me to figure out once it arrives?



Go to your TV device and click on Options

Click on Adjust Inputs

Select "Method 2" and click Next

Delete all of the inputs except the one you are using and click Next

From the drop down menu for the remote button select "-None-" and click Next

Run through the quick checks and update your remote.


You could also go ahead and reduce your Input-Delay to 0 to make your activities run a little faster if you want (the Input-delay no longer needs to be there since you aren't changing inputs anymore).


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15921035
> 
> 
> You can rename them... on the Devices Tab, select the "Settings" button for your TV. Then select "Adjust inputs". Click through the "Method Selection" page and you should end up on the "Input List" page, where you can rename the inputs as you like.



Actually that will only change the name that the Harmony Software uses to refer to the inputs, it won't change anything on the remote. If he wants to actually change what shows up on the remote screen in his TV device he needs to go to the TV device and change the button mappings. In the button mappings he can change the label to anything he wants.


----------



## spellitlikethis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15918189
> 
> 
> Are you sure these buttons aren't on the Additional Buttons tab?



Yup. Absolutely sure. I've gone back and made sure that nothing is there, even cleared all the additional buttons for the activity, but when the remote is updated, something always appears there. I don't really want to delete all the devices associated with the activity, but I may have to so that I could at least make sure that it's not a serious problem. It's just really frustrating. I got mine @ CC recently for $125, so I REALLY REALLY hope that it's not something serious at all.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15921035
> 
> 
> You can rename them... on the Devices Tab, select the "Settings" button for your TV. Then select "Adjust inputs". Click through the "Method Selection" page and you should end up on the "Input List" page, where you can rename the inputs as you like.



I follow this instructions and it does not seem to be able to change the "Remote button" name. What can be changed is the "Source Inputs" name, but not the actual name of the buttons in the remote, which sucks.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15921909
> 
> 
> Actually that will only change the name that the Harmony Software uses to refer to the inputs, it won't change anything on the remote. If he wants to actually change what shows up on the remote screen in his TV device he needs to go to the TV device and change the button mappings. In the button mappings he can change the label to anything he wants.



Thanks. This suggestion did work. I was able to change the labels in the remote.


Ciao.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spellitlikethis* /forum/post/15922167
> 
> 
> Yup. Absolutely sure. I've gone back and made sure that nothing is there, even cleared all the additional buttons for the activity, but when the remote is updated, something always appears there. I don't really want to delete all the devices associated with the activity, but I may have to so that I could at least make sure that it's not a serious problem. It's just really frustrating. I got mine @ CC recently for $125, so I REALLY REALLY hope that it's not something serious at all.



I would open a ticket with logitech. Sounds like something funky with the desktop software.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/15918189
> 
> 
> Are you sure these buttons aren't on the Additional Buttons tab?



In my situation, they ARE on the additional buttons tab. That's the issue though. I have six commands set up on the additional buttons tab. That's only one full "page" of commands on the remote. However, on the remote itself there are two commands on a second page, for a total of eight. The two additional commands are duplicates of commands on the first page. The duplicate commands aren't there in the software setup on my computer, and no matter how many times I update the remote they won't go away.


----------



## Beerstalker

Are you sure you are updating the button mappings in the right place? I have seen many problems where people update the mappings for the device mode, but not the activity, or the other way around, and get confused.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15929798
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are updating the button mappings in the right place? I have seen many problems where people update the mappings for the device mode, but not the activity, or the other way around, and get confused.



Yeah, that is exactly what I did when I first got my remote. It took me a bit to realize that the two were separate.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15929798
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are updating the button mappings in the right place? I have seen many problems where people update the mappings for the device mode, but not the activity, or the other way around, and get confused.



BTW... thanks for covering my butt there a few posts back, lol.


I have absolutely no input selection controls within any of my activities (not sure why anyone would - different input = different activity to me). Anyway, because of that I didn't think to carry it through to that point.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15919510
> 
> 
> they won't ask for it back.



But I believe that they deactivate the remote so that it can't be updated. That's why they don't ask for it back.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/15934061
> 
> 
> But I believe that they deactivate the remote so that it can't be updated. That's why they don't ask for it back.



i've heard of people continuing to use both.


they do this with most of their products btw. had a wireless mouse replace a few weeks ago and they sent me a brand new one without asking for the old one.


----------



## protechie

Just updated my 670 to the 1 for 50% off at CC. There were 6 left when I finally went for it, and the next day they were all gone =). I updated because my 670 was began having a major battery issue (had to change every 2 weeks) after owning it for a year. A few people in the remotes forum reported the same issue, but no one had a solution. Most likely a programming issue, but no way to tell without completely wiping the remote, so that sounded like a good excuse for a new one to me!

I love the extra features so far. The design will take some getting used to. My hands are a bit small and this remote is about an inch longer, so I may have to move some stuff around to make it more comfortable. I was a bit annoyed with having to reset all of my custom buttons, as it took quite a while. I don't really see why these can't transfer just like the others. The remote looks better out of the box and I like the slightly rubbery feel of the buttons.

Thanks to the folks who mentioned macro sequences for PS3 shutoff, and for the info on getting Logitech to set it up for you. This will be very helpful.

I've searched the thread and haven't found any new info on setting icons for activities (360, ps3, etc.), but let me know if I'm wrong, because that would be great!

Looking forward now to surfing with style.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15934115
> 
> 
> i've heard of people continuing to use both.
> 
> 
> they do this with most of their products btw. had a wireless mouse replace a few weeks ago and they sent me a brand new one without asking for the old one.



If you have two, do you need a separate account for each H1? I'm thinking of buying another one, but I don't see anywhere in the software to add a 2nd remote (only replace the one you have).


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15934893
> 
> 
> If you have two, do you need a separate account for each H1? I'm thinking of buying another one, but I don't see anywhere in the software to add a 2nd remote (only replace the one you have).



I have 2 H1s, but they are set up identically for the same system. (I keep one on the coffee table, the other on my bar--it's a rather large room).


I just update one, then the other. If you have different sets of activities for separate systems, then I think you would need two accounts.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15935844
> 
> 
> I have 2 H1s, but they are set up identically for the same system. (I keep one on the coffee table, the other on my bar--it's a rather large room).
> 
> 
> I just update one, then the other. If you have different sets of activities for separate systems, then I think you would need two accounts.



This would be for 2 separate rooms with totally different equipment.


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15934893
> 
> 
> If you have two, do you need a separate account for each H1? I'm thinking of buying another one, but I don't see anywhere in the software to add a 2nd remote (only replace the one you have).



Just create a second account, that is what I did. One H1 upstairs one downstairs. Did it without a hitch.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15934893
> 
> 
> If you have two, do you need a separate account for each H1? I'm thinking of buying another one, but I don't see anywhere in the software to add a 2nd remote (only replace the one you have).



When I got my new One to replace a 550, I created a second account for the 550 and now use it in the bedroom.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/15937466
> 
> 
> When I got my new One to replace a 550, I created a second account for the 550 and now use it in the bedroom.



Same here. Now we are a three Harmony family with a 720, 880 and H1 all with unique accounts and separate settings..... Works great.....


----------



## JOEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimtut* /forum/post/15034302
> 
> 
> I just got a new Panasonic BD55 Blu-ray player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I face a problem. It seems to use the same codes as my Panasonic DVD changer. I haven't programmed my One yet, but everytime I press the the Power button on either remote, both Panasonics turn on or off.
> 
> 
> Since I'd like to keep the DVD changer too, is there anyway to get unique power on/off codes for these 2 units? This might not be a Harmony One topic exactly, but I thought I'd try here before posting in another forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same issue but with the bd35... are there any options?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOEX* /forum/post/15945796
> 
> 
> I have the same issue but with the bd35... are there any options?



You need to change one of the devices to a secondary IR code set. The BD35/55 supports three different code sets. Once you change it to code set 2 or 3, then you can run the "confirm IR" process in the Harmony software, which will detect the new code set.


I have had to do this a few times with my both my 880 and One as I have had multiple Panny DVD players, DVRs and BD players that all use the same code sets. The only problem I've had is that the the secondary code sets in the Harmony database are not as complete as the primary code set. I've had to teach a few commands to Harmony from the OE remote, and the one as yet unsolved issue is that the Harmony database does not have discrete power codes for either code set 2 or 3.


----------



## JOEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/15945852
> 
> 
> You need to change one of the devices to a secondary IR code set. The BD35/55 supports three different code sets. Once you change it to code set 2 or 3, then you can run the "confirm IR" process in the Harmony software, which will detect the new code set.
> 
> 
> I have had to do this a few times with my both my 880 and One as I have had multiple Panny DVD players, DVRs and BD players that all use the same code sets. The only problem I've had is that the the secondary code sets in the Harmony database are not as complete as the primary code set. I've had to teach a few commands to Harmony from the OE remote, and the one as yet unsolved issue is that the Harmony database does not have discrete power codes for either code set 2 or 3.



Thanks for the info










Any typical commands missing from various Panasonic code sets/players?


I plan on using the DVD changer (DVD-F65) primarily as an audio CD player, hopefully it supports different code sets. Off to search...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOEX* /forum/post/15946039
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any typical commands missing from various Panasonic code sets/players?
> 
> 
> I plan on using the DVD changer (DVD-F65) primarily as an audio CD player, hopefully it supports different code sets. Off to search...



The DVD players I've had did not support multiple code sets, but the DVR and the BD player did. I changed the code set on the BD player and left the DVR on the base code set because the BD player had fewer commands to be worried about. I think I had to learn the PIP, Secondary Audio and color commands for the BD35 on code set 2. Still no discrete power, but I use PLAY as a discrete PowerOn command and then use PowerToggle for the PowerOff command.


----------



## Sociol

I had my H1 for about 2.5 months and it worked perfectly. However, about a week ago, I noticed that some of my buttons on the right-hand side and centre (help, info, guide, up, down etc..) of the remote are sticking when pressed. These buttons are working fine, yet they feel hard and sticking compared to the rest of the buttons. Does anyone know what the issue could be? Has anyone else experienced this at all?


Cheers!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sociol* /forum/post/15989274
> 
> 
> I had my H1 for about 2.5 months and it worked perfectly. However, about a week ago, I noticed that some of my buttons on the right-hand side and centre (help, info, guide, up, down etc..) of the remote are sticking when pressed. These buttons are working fine, yet they feel hard and sticking compared to the rest of the buttons. Does anyone know what the issue could be? Has anyone else experienced this at all?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



anyone else around who uses your remote? maybe they had sticking fingers or spilled a little something on it.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/15989361
> 
> 
> anyone else around who uses your remote? maybe they had sticking fingers or spilled a little something on it.



My first guess is someone spilled something on it (soda, sweet tea or kool-aid maybe?) and didn't tell you about it. I guess it's time to sit everyone down and do some interrogatin'.


----------



## BuckoNZ

I'm enjoying my H1. Look great in the lounge and is (generally) pretty good to use.


However, I have been trying to setup a new activity and the H1 keeps adding in a device, which I don't select or want in the activity, but I can't seem to be able to remove it. The option to remove the device from the activity isn't there.


The "offending" device is my PS3ToothFairy, which is used to conto, my PS3.


Any ideas?


----------



## EnzymaticRacer

The harmony will try to guess what devices you will be using based on what you tell it you want to do, so you are probably telling it you want to do an activity that involves that type of device.


Try telling it you want to do something else, or I believe there is a"Utility" activity that will not guess what devices you want to use, and will make you put them all in manually...


----------



## jedurocher

Received and hooked up the PS3 ToothFairy the other day. It works wonderfully. There are a few little hickups (like using help to tunr stuff off that did not get turned off), but overall, it is nice to have one remote to control it all.


PS: I am running it with the Harmony One


----------



## KKfromLA

quick question, I am looking to get a harmony one for my living room and a 1100 for my theater. Both rooms have the lights controlled by a remote (very simple setup, nothing fancy). Is it possible to have the logitech control the lights? Can it "read" the signal and duplicate it?


Thanks...


----------



## Ronman79

KK,



Yes, the remote will, most likely, already have your lighting system in the remote database. It's very easy to set up. And, even if it's not there, the remote can "learn" the commands from your existing remote. It's a great system! You'll love it!



Ronman


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16001310
> 
> 
> quick question, I am looking to get a harmony one for my living room and a 1100 for my theater. Both rooms have the lights controlled by a remote (very simple setup, nothing fancy). Is it possible to have the logitech control the lights? Can it "read" the signal and duplicate it?
> 
> 
> Thanks...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronman79* /forum/post/16001532
> 
> 
> KK,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the remote will, most likely, already have your lighting system in the remote database. It's very easy to set up. And, even if it's not there, the remote can "learn" the commands from your existing remote. It's a great system! You'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ronman



Assuming your lighting systems utilize IR remote control systems, the One and 1100 will work fine. If they utilize Z-wave or some other sort of RF control, then neither Harmony remote you're looking at will work with them.


----------



## butters149

Hi,


Is the Harmony one worth it if I have the sony aquos and the panasonic 960 home theatre and PS3? Not too many devices. Can the harmony one switch inputs on the TV AND THEN switch the mode (AUX, Digital-IN, etc) on the Panasonic 960?


Thanks


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butters149* /forum/post/16003304
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is the Harmony one worth it if I have the sony aquos and the panasonic 960 home theatre and PS3? Not too many devices. Can the harmony one switch inputs on the TV AND THEN switch the mode (AUX, Digital-IN, etc) on the Panasonic 960?
> 
> 
> Thanks



yes it can and more. basically it can do just about whatever ou need with whatever devices you may have.


it's up to you to decide if it's worth it. do you like having multiple remotes? or using one cheaper universal remote and not having all your higher level commands available?


once you've tried activity based universal remotes it's hard to go back.


----------



## Ronman79

Guys/Gals,



I've just subscribed to this thread, and I have a need here. I have a component that enables certain options if particular buttons are held down for a few seconds. I've noticed that the Harmony sends the commands, but does NOT keep send as long as I hold the button down. I know that I can change the delay, length, etc, but I don't want it to do it all the time. I only want it to do it when I hold the button down longer. Is there a way to do this???


Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it, in advance!



Ronman


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/16001576
> 
> 
> Assuming your lighting systems utilize IR remote control systems, the One and 1100 will work fine. If they utilize Z-wave or some other sort of RF control, then neither Harmony remote you're looking at will work with them.



anyway to tell if its ir or z-wave? Its just a standard light switc that comes with a little remote, nothing fancy...


thanks


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16006025
> 
> 
> anyway to tell if its ir or z-wave? Its just a standard light switc that comes with a little remote, nothing fancy...
> 
> 
> thanks



look at the remote for lighting, does it have an ir transmitter on the front? little led looking thing, or something like a darkened window covering the front?


if so it's IR


also, is there an antenna somewhere for the lighting? do you have to point the remote at something? ir is generally line of sight for the most part. rf can be used through walls or pointed in no particular direction at all.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronman79* /forum/post/16004588
> 
> 
> Guys/Gals,
> 
> 
> 
> I've just subscribed to this thread, and I have a need here. I have a component that enables certain options if particular buttons are held down for a few seconds. I've noticed that the Harmony sends the commands, but does NOT keep send as long as I hold the button down. I know that I can change the delay, length, etc, but I don't want it to do it all the time. I only want it to do it when I hold the button down longer. Is there a way to do this???
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it, in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Ronman



I had the same problem with my receiver. It requires me to hold down the dvd input for 3 seconds to enter 6 channel analog mode. You will have to call Harmony support and they will hook you up. Just tell them which buttons and activity you need to set this up for.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16006406
> 
> 
> look at the remote for lighting, does it have an ir transmitter on the front? little led looking thing, or something like a darkened window covering the front?
> 
> 
> if so it's IR
> 
> 
> also, is there an antenna somewhere for the lighting? do you have to point the remote at something? ir is generally line of sight for the most part. rf can be used through walls or pointed in no particular direction at all.



okay, I just checked it out. It is a lutron maestro unit, and I did confirm that it is IR...


So just so I know, do the remotes have a lutron option in the programming, or do I just do it the learning way?


thanks for your help!


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16006520
> 
> 
> So just so I know, do the remotes have a lutron option in the programming



Yes!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16006520
> 
> 
> okay, I just checked it out. It is a lutron maestro unit, and I did confirm that it is IR...
> 
> 
> So just so I know, do the remotes have a lutron option in the programming, or do I just do it the learning way?
> 
> 
> thanks for your help!



you could also check logitech's site ahead of time to check your devices. otherwise yes the remote will learn the codes as well.


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnzymaticRacer* /forum/post/15996928
> 
> 
> The harmony will try to guess what devices you will be using based on what you tell it you want to do, so you are probably telling it you want to do an activity that involves that type of device.
> 
> 
> Try telling it you want to do something else, or I believe there is a"Utility" activity that will not guess what devices you want to use, and will make you put them all in manually...



E'Racer,


Tried... either the PS3ToothFairy/PS3 keeps showing up in the list of equipment to power on, or it won't allow me to control the TV how I want it too.


Soo frustrating.


I have gone down the Utility path, however is such a "dumb" feature... sure the TV turns on and goes t the correct channel... my amp powers up and goes to the right input, but the volume buttons aren't attached to any device.


Can I change that?


Cheers,

BuckoNZ


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15904598
> 
> 
> Here is a shut down macro for use with the PS3IRX1/Nyko BluWave. You will have to contact Harmony support by phone/email to get it set up, but it works great.
> 
> 
> DirectionLeft Duration in milliseconds 1000
> 
> DirectionUp Duration in milliseconds 500
> 
> X
> 
> Pause for 500 milliseconds
> 
> X
> 
> Direction Down
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Thanks to mspace for figuring out how to allow for shutdown after download completion.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as getting the IR2BT to shut down the PS3 it should be set up correctly already in the database. Check out the IR2BT site for info on getting it set up correctly.



I asked Logitech to setup this macro for me and this is their response:


We are glad to hear that you are looking to get the most out of your Harmony Remote. Using the Harmony software it is possible to setup a sequence of up to 5 commands, and assign it to a single button on your remote or LCD screen. Unfortunately the sequence you are requesting involves 7 commands. We apologize as it is not possible to have a sequence larger than 5 commands.


As an alternative you may wish to setup two sequences. Please follow these steps to create a sequence, and assign it to your remote.





How did you get them to setup this macro for you? I have tried twice with no luck.


----------



## Ronman79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronman79* /forum/post/16004588
> 
> 
> Guys/Gals,
> 
> 
> 
> I've just subscribed to this thread, and I have a need here. I have a component that enables certain options if particular buttons are held down for a few seconds. I've noticed that the Harmony sends the commands, but does NOT keep send as long as I hold the button down. I know that I can change the delay, length, etc, but I don't want it to do it all the time. I only want it to do it when I hold the button down longer. Is there a way to do this???
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it, in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Ronman





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/16006409
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my receiver. It requires me to hold down the dvd input for 3 seconds to enter 6 channel analog mode. You will have to call Harmony support and they will hook you up. Just tell them which buttons and activity you need to set this up for.




Dobby,



Thanks very much for the help. As tweakable as the Harmony software

is, I would think it would be possible to make this update myself. But, when I get the time, I guess I'll give them a call.



Ronman


----------



## Kai Winters

Hi all,

I've had my H1 for some time now and like to use the favorite channel screen using the icons.

I recently used the icons available at iconharmony.com that is on this thread and am very happy with the icons provided and how big an improvement they are over what the Logitech provides.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sociol* /forum/post/15989274
> 
> 
> I had my H1 for about 2.5 months and it worked perfectly. However, about a week ago, I noticed that some of my buttons on the right-hand side and centre (help, info, guide, up, down etc..) of the remote are sticking when pressed. These buttons are working fine, yet they feel hard and sticking compared to the rest of the buttons. Does anyone know what the issue could be? Has anyone else experienced this at all?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



not specifically a h1, but unfortunately, i've had several "incidents" with beer spilled on stuff like remotes, and that will cause stickiness...


depending on your mechanical inclination (and level of patience







), most things like this can be taken apart, cleaned and made to work right again... there really isn't too much too them... patience, q-tips and a little alcohol (NOT beer!) can work wonders...


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kai Winters* /forum/post/16012774
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my H1 for some time now and like to use the favorite channel screen using the icons.
> 
> I recently used the icons available at iconharmony.com that is on this thread and am very happy with the icons provided and how big an improvement they are over what the Logitech provides.



Just remember to contribute to Randy for his awesome work. He has been very generous to us with his time and talent! The One would not be the same without his work.


----------



## citico

Randy has done oustanding work for all our Harmony needs. 880, 1000,1100 and the "One".


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16018079
> 
> 
> Randy has done oustanding work for all our Harmony needs. 880, 1000,1100 and the "One".



thanks for the plug you guys. and thank you kai for the kudos. i'm glad everyone's getting good use out of them!

best,

r


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16008583
> 
> 
> I asked Logitech to setup this macro for me and this is their response:
> 
> 
> We are glad to hear that you are looking to get the most out of your Harmony Remote. Using the Harmony software it is possible to setup a sequence of up to 5 commands, and assign it to a single button on your remote or LCD screen. Unfortunately the sequence you are requesting involves 7 commands. We apologize as it is not possible to have a sequence larger than 5 commands.
> 
> 
> As an alternative you may wish to setup two sequences. Please follow these steps to create a sequence, and assign it to your remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get them to setup this macro for you? I have tried twice with no luck.



You don't want to set it up as a sequence, and assign it to a button. You want them to assign it as the series of button presses used to turn off your Nyko Blu Wave, or PS3IRX1 device. They most certainly can do this as they have done it for many people.


----------



## KKfromLA

happy to report that I finally placed my order for the one, 1000, and rf extender. The 1000 will be used in my dedicated theater and the one for my living room.


Quick question... can I program two receivers on one remote? In the theater, I have my preamp that controls the theater and a receiver that controls that house speakers... I want to be able to control both off of one remote, is that possible?


Also, is it possible to have the remote set to watching one source in two different ways? I mean like if I want to select watch directtv in my living room, I want one way to turn just the tv on and the satellite (regular tv watching), and another way to turn the tv, satellite, and my receiver on (for movies)


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16021403
> 
> 
> happy to report that I finally placed my order for the one, 1000, and rf extender. The 1000 will be used in my dedicated theater and the one for my living room.
> 
> 
> Quick question... can I program two receivers on one remote? In the theater, I have my preamp that controls the theater and a receiver that controls that house speakers... I want to be able to control both off of one remote, is that possible?
> 
> 
> Also, is it possible to have the remote set to watching one source in two different ways? I mean like if I want to select watch directtv in my living room, I want one way to turn just the tv on and the satellite (regular tv watching), and another way to turn the tv, satellite, and my receiver on (for movies)



yes, all possible. the second option will depend more on your equipment allowing you to pass audio with the receiver off, or however else you might want to pass the audio to the tv only, but there's no limitation with the remote.


you just add the devices you have in your setup and create activities that fullfill your needs.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16021591
> 
> 
> yes, all possible. the second option will depend more on your equipment allowing you to pass audio with the receiver off, or however else you might want to pass the audio to the tv only, but there's no limitation with the remote.
> 
> 
> you just add the devices you have in your setup and create activities that fullfill your needs.



Well in my living room, i purposely have the satellite hooked up in two ways, through hdmi into the receiver,and through component and regular audio into the tv directly. I did this so that i could watch tv without necessarily turning on the receiver..


so my question is can I have two commands for watching satellite tv? specifically two icons for watching satellite...


thanks


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16022827
> 
> 
> Well in my living room, i purposely have the satellite hooked up in two ways, through hdmi into the receiver,and through component and regular audio into the tv directly. I did this so that i could watch tv without necessarily turning on the receiver..
> 
> 
> so my question is can I have two commands for watching satellite tv? specifically two icons for watching satellite...
> 
> 
> thanks



Yes.


One activity to watch TV with the receiver and another one without. Just remember to add a "mute" command for the TV to the one with the receiver







.


For first timers it will be a trial and error process to achieve the desired results but the setup wizard is designed to support many attempts and adjustments until you are satisfied







.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16023676
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> One activity to watch TV with the receiver and another one without. Just remember to add a "mute" command for the TV to the one with the receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> For first timers it will be a trial and error process to achieve the desired results but the setup wizard is designed to support many attempts and adjustments until you are satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



sweet thanks, I can't wait to get them, the programming actually sounds like fun. also having the lights controlled by the remote in my theater and living room will be a nice bonus!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/16019148
> 
> 
> You don't want to set it up as a sequence, and assign it to a button. You want them to assign it as the series of button presses used to turn off your Nyko Blu Wave, or PS3IRX1 device. They most certainly can do this as they have done it for many people.



Thanks. After prodding them a third time they set it up as a power off sequence. I haven't had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16022827
> 
> 
> Well in my living room, i purposely have the satellite hooked up in two ways, through hdmi into the receiver,and through component and regular audio into the tv directly. I did this so that i could watch tv without necessarily turning on the receiver..
> 
> 
> so my question is can I have two commands for watching satellite tv? specifically two icons for watching satellite...
> 
> 
> thanks



Just to back up the replies you already have, I know this can be done because I have my own setup this way.


I always watch with the receiver, but my wife doesn't like it on during the day. So I have 2 activities for each of the ways we watch TV. I just named them the way I like......Watch TV and Watch TV with Surround, Watch Dish and Watch Dish with Surround.


You will not be able to have 2 different icons for the activities. Harmony controls them. All you can do is pick the name.


Just a refresher for some of the new owners who haven't read the whole thread.........one of the neatest tricks I've seen on here is how to get around only having 24 favorite icons per activity. Just make duplicate activities of the one you need more favorites for, like Watch Satellite. Then each activity will have 24 favorites to use. Just give them a descriptive name like Watch Sports, Watch Movie Channels, Watch Kid's Shows, etc. Then as you change activities, your equipment's state will not change, but the favorite icons will.


----------



## Sakic

forgive me if this is a simple question, but i can't seem to figure it out for the life of me.


if i change activities and a device from my previous activity does not turn off, how can i single out that device using the remote and power off that device only?


if i select it in the device menu and then hit 'power' it powers everything down. and there is no 'pwr off' button on the menu...


----------



## raiderfan0770




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sakic* /forum/post/16031269
> 
> 
> forgive me if this is a simple question, but i can't seem to figure it out for the life of me.
> 
> 
> if i change activities and a device from my previous activity does not turn off, how can i single out that device using the remote and power off that device only?
> 
> 
> if i select it in the device menu and then hit 'power' it powers everything down. and there is no 'pwr off' button on the menu...



you have to add a power off command to they individual device


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raiderfan0770* /forum/post/16031352
> 
> 
> you have to add a power off command to they individual device



what he said, also there's the help button. if you have to press the help button every time then something else is wrong. make sure if you have them you use discrete power on/off commands as opposed to power toggle.


----------



## KKfromLA

Okay guys I have been setting up both my theater and my living room, and I ran into a problem in my theater. As i mentioned earlier, I have a preamp for the theater in that closet, as well as the receiver for my home surround system. One is integra and the other is onkyo (they are the same company though) so the codes are interacting. When I turn on just to play CD's with the receiver, the preamp turns on, and vice versa. Anyway to go around this? I guess i can just delete the receiver so that I wouldn't have it in the codes (and just turn that thing on manually) but I would prefer against that...



also, I am not crazy about the controls for the directv on the 1000, it has the "a" "b" and "c" buttons that you cant get rid of, you can only program them... they are so pointless, i wish I can replace those icons...


thanks guys


----------



## blitzpb

Cant wait to upgrade to the ONE. I had an 880 that was giving me all of the regular headaches, charger, volume button..... Logitech sent me a factory refurb model at NO charge and when its sold, ONE here I come!


I havent been this excited about a remote since, well since I bought my 880 3 years ago!


----------



## midnightman

Can we adjust sensitivity of the buttons somehow? The navigation buttons & volume ones when I hit once, they send the command twice and I was very careful.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16041671
> 
> 
> Can we adjust sensitivity of the buttons somehow? The navigation buttons & volume ones when I hit once, they send the command twice and I was very careful.



you'll want to adjust your repeats for the offending device. click trouble shoot for the device that is receiving too many commands, the click "device" responds to some commands too many times or only occasionally. then you can lower or raise your repeats.


try lowering them a notch or 2 and try the volume again. do this for any device that either sends too many commands or doesn't always respond.


----------



## joe221

Thanks MidnightMan & Brandito!! Added to the FAQ! Post #1


----------



## midnightman

Thank you, Brandito! I've fixed the problems by following your instruction.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16042018
> 
> 
> Thanks MidnightMan & Brandito!! Added to the FAQ! Post #1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16042044
> 
> 
> Thank you, Brandito! I've fixed the problems by following your instruction.



glad i could contribute!


----------



## vili

Just wanted to let others know. About two weeks ago my Harmony One's lcd screen started malfunctioning. The different menus would overlap each other and it would have weird lines and things on the screen. I hadn't spilled anything on it or dropped it so I guess it was just early failure for it. Sometimes the buttons on the remote would work and sometimes not.


Anyways, I called Logitech and they sent me out a new one. Everything went great, you do have to pay return shipping for the old remote yourself. Just wanted to let others know if you have the same problem Logitech will replace it.


----------



## squareeyes

i had a different issue with my one but with the same great service from harmony. they're customer service is some of the best i've experienced from a consumer electronics company. with mine, they didn't even ask for the old remote back!

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/16046831
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let others know. About two weeks ago my Harmony One's lcd screen started malfunctioning. The different menus would overlap each other and it would have weird lines and things on the screen. I hadn't spilled anything on it or dropped it so I guess it was just early failure for it. Sometimes the buttons on the remote would work and sometimes not.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I called Logitech and they sent me out a new one. Everything went great, you do have to pay return shipping for the old remote yourself. Just wanted to let others know if you have the same problem Logitech will replace it.


----------



## Baseballdude

I have an issue with my remote that i can't seem to figure out. When I use the watch TV activity I have the remote power on the receiver, DVR box and then the TV. Everything works great but when I try and adjust the volume it does it on the TV and I need it to adjust the volume for the receiver. In the harmony remote software I have specified that I control the volume through the receiver and not the TV, and I have updated the remote since then, etc. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baseballdude* /forum/post/16050411
> 
> 
> I have an issue with my remote that i can't seem to figure out. When I use the watch TV activity I have the remote power on the receiver, DVR box and then the TV. Everything works great but when I try and adjust the volume it does it on the TV and I need it to adjust the volume for the receiver. In the harmony remote software I have specified that I control the volume through the receiver and not the TV, and I have updated the remote since then, etc. Anyone have any ideas?



just double check your button mapping for that activity. you can manually set which device and what command is sent for the volume buttons. maybe something odd happened and it just didn't do as you asked. just make sure the volume buttons are set to the proper command for your receiver.


you could also try running through the setup for the activity again.


----------



## Baseballdude

I have went through the setup multiple times, doesn't seem to help. I can adjust the volume on the receiver by going into the devices so the IR commands are fine and working.


EDIT: I deleted all of the activities and just re-did everything and now it works great. Thanks


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baseballdude* /forum/post/16050871
> 
> 
> I have went through the setup multiple times, doesn't seem to help. I can adjust the volume on the receiver by going into the devices so the IR commands are fine and working.



have you tried manually changing the buttons like i suggested?


----------



## stepyourgameup

I have a few electronics plugged in that I would like to control with my LH1, however they are just plugged into the wall. Is there a device that would allow me to do that? For instance, I would like to be able to turn on/off my subs and a batman light that I built using my remote. So in essence, I would plug the surge protector into said device and then plug the device into the wall which would have an IR sensor in it.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/16051492
> 
> 
> I have a few electronics plugged in that I would like to control with my LH1, however they are just plugged into the wall. Is there a device that would allow me to do that? For instance, I would like to be able to turn on/off my subs and a batman light that I built using my remote. So in essence, I would plug the surge protector into said device and then plug the device into the wall which would have an IR sensor in it.



There are remote controlled surge protectors. I believe belkin makes one and I think I saw it at Costco or Sams Club.


There are also remote controlled single power outlets but be careful because some of those are RF and not IR.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16032266
> 
> 
> Okay guys I have been setting up both my theater and my living room, and I ran into a problem in my theater. As i mentioned earlier, I have a preamp for the theater in that closet, as well as the receiver for my home surround system. One is integra and the other is onkyo (they are the same company though) so the codes are interacting. When I turn on just to play CD's with the receiver, the preamp turns on, and vice versa. Anyway to go around this? I guess i can just delete the receiver so that I wouldn't have it in the codes (and just turn that thing on manually) but I would prefer against that...
> 
> 
> 
> also, I am not crazy about the controls for the directv on the 1000, it has the "a" "b" and "c" buttons that you cant get rid of, you can only program them... they are so pointless, i wish I can replace those icons...
> 
> 
> thanks guys



^^ anyone?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16052712
> 
> 
> ^^ anyone?



If the power on/off is the same for both the amp and the receiver I don't know what you can do. Unless there are discrete power on/off codes for one of the units. I'm not even sure if that would help though.


Does it happen with the factory remotes as well? Or just the H1?


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16052825
> 
> 
> If the power on/off is the same for both the amp and the receiver I don't know what you can do. Unless there are discrete power on/off codes for one of the units. I'm not even sure if that would help though.
> 
> 
> Does it happen with the factory remotes as well? Or just the H1?



well I don't ever use the factory remote for the onkyo receiver so I am not sure, but as far as the integra I don't believe it turns on the onkyo unit when I use the factory remote... thats actually a good thought because if it doesn't then there has to be an alternative code... I will test this when i get home, thanks


----------



## Ronman79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16053164
> 
> 
> well I don't ever use the factory remote for the onkyo receiver so I am not sure, but as far as the integra I don't believe it turns on the onkyo unit when I use the factory remote... thats actually a good thought because if it doesn't then there has to be an alternative code... I will test this when i get home, thanks



If that's the case, you can have the ONE "learn" the specific codes for both the remotes.


----------



## freshane

Just set this remote up, can't believe how simple and easy it is to use. What a great addition to my HT. Now I can put away the 5 or so remotes I have







Before I would have to use 3 remotes to watch tv!!


I recently got an onkyo 876 receiver and this remote is working great with it. There is one option on the receiver where you can check the temperature. There is no option on the remote, you have to actually press 3 buttons on the receiver to get the temperature reading.. hold display, press standby then release those 2 buttons then press tone within 3 seconds. Is there anyway I can assign a button on my harmony remote to display the temperature?? I hooked my remote up again and went thru the buttons and couldn't find anything for temp reading. Any info would be really helpful. Thanks


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshane* /forum/post/16058370
> 
> 
> Just set this remote up, can't believe how simple and easy it is to use. What a great addition to my HT. Now I can put away the 5 or so remotes I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I would have to use 3 remotes to watch tv!!
> 
> 
> I recently got an onkyo 876 receiver and this remote is working great with it. There is one option on the receiver where you can check the temperature. There is no option on the remote, you have to actually press 3 buttons on the receiver to get the temperature reading.. hold display, press standby then release those 2 buttons then press tone within 3 seconds. Is there anyway I can assign a button on my harmony remote to display the temperature?? I hooked my remote up again and went thru the buttons and couldn't find anything for temp reading. Any info would be really helpful. Thanks



Guessing not likely unless there is a "discrete" command to do this from Onkyo (but based on the combination you have to perform to get this reading I doubt one is offered). If Onkyo does have a command to do this directly Logitech Customer Service would add it to their DB on request.


The H1 does offer the ability to setup a "sequence" (on the "Customize Buttons" page) that you could try to duplicate the process you describe but it's a stretch...


----------



## hd_newbie

Has anyone programmed this remote with Onkyo 906? If yes, could you make One control Net/USB input. Problem I am having is factory remote controls the Net/USB Input only after hitting the Net/USB switch button. Thus, my Harmony doesn't work with that specific input. I wonder if any other 906 owners solved that problem.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/16053164
> 
> 
> well I don't ever use the factory remote for the onkyo receiver so I am not sure, but as far as the integra I don't believe it turns on the onkyo unit when I use the factory remote... thats actually a good thought because if it doesn't then there has to be an alternative code... I will test this when i get home, thanks



Did you get a chance to test with the factory remote?


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16062508
> 
> 
> Did you get a chance to test with the factory remote?



I did. The way the factory remote works is a little odd. It controls all inputs except Net/USB input. Net/USB input responds to factory remote' commands only after a second Net/USB switch button is hit. And yes there are 2 Net/USB buttons on the remote: One for the Input and the other to control that input. I call the second one Switch.


As a result, my Harmony controls all inputs except the Net/USB Input. I thought about teaching the second Net/USB Switch button to my Harmony, but that didn't work because the switch does not send any IR commands, it is just a button that acts like a switch and tells the remote to start controlling the Net/USB input. I can switch to the Net/USB input with One, but I can do nothing when in that input.


I would imagine other owners of these 2 components faced this problem. It is hard to avoid.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16063996
> 
> 
> I did. The way the factory remote works is a little odd. It controls all inputs except Net/USB input. Net/USB input responds to factory remote' commands only after a second Net/USB switch button is hit. And yes there are 2 Net/USB buttons on the remote: One for the Input and the other to control that input. I call the second one Switch.
> 
> 
> As a result, my Harmony controls all inputs except the Net/USB Input. I thought about teaching the second Net/USB Switch button to my Harmony, but that didn't work because the switch does not send any IR commands, it is just a button that acts like a switch and tells the remote to start controlling the Net/USB input. I can switch to the Net/USB input with One, but I can do nothing when in that input.
> 
> 
> I would imagine other owners of these 2 components faced this problem. It is hard to avoid.



I had the same issue with my older TX-NR801... I just learned all the alternate IR commands (the ones you get AFTER switching modes) for the Net mode transport functions. I labeled them NetPlay, NetFF, NetRew, etc. If you set up a separate Activity for Listen to Net, then you can just assign those learned commands to the transport buttons on the remote, or to soft keys if required. The key is learning all the remote functions that change when in Net mode... not learning the Net/USB key itself.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16063996
> 
> 
> I did. The way the factory remote works is a little odd. It controls all inputs except Net/USB input. Net/USB input responds to factory remote' commands only after a second Net/USB switch button is hit. And yes there are 2 Net/USB buttons on the remote: One for the Input and the other to control that input. I call the second one Switch.
> 
> 
> As a result, my Harmony controls all inputs except the Net/USB Input. I thought about teaching the second Net/USB Switch button to my Harmony, but that didn't work because the switch does not send any IR commands, it is just a button that acts like a switch and tells the remote to start controlling the Net/USB input. I can switch to the Net/USB input with One, but I can do nothing when in that input.
> 
> 
> I would imagine other owners of these 2 components faced this problem. It is hard to avoid.



tried learning the commands from the factory remote when it's switched?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16064092
> 
> 
> tried learning the commands from the factory remote when it's switched?



As I just posted, that worked for my older Onkyo Nettune receiver (TX-NR801). I would think his could be handled the same way.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16064114
> 
> 
> As I just posted, that worked for my older Onkyo Nettune receiver (TX-NR801). I would think his could be handled the same way.



saw that, beat me by a minute


----------



## droht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshane* /forum/post/16058370
> 
> 
> Just set this remote up, can't believe how simple and easy it is to use. What a great addition to my HT. Now I can put away the 5 or so remotes I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I would have to use 3 remotes to watch tv!!
> 
> 
> I recently got an onkyo 876 receiver and this remote is working great with it. There is one option on the receiver where you can check the temperature. There is no option on the remote, you have to actually press 3 buttons on the receiver to get the temperature reading.. hold display, press standby then release those 2 buttons then press tone within 3 seconds. Is there anyway I can assign a button on my harmony remote to display the temperature?? I hooked my remote up again and went thru the buttons and couldn't find anything for temp reading. Any info would be really helpful. Thanks



Can you check temp via the Onkyo remote? Doesn't sound like it, so very doubtful the One would provide that option. If you can, then I would think you just have to assign each key to the One and use them the same way you do on the Onkyo remote.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16064084
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with my older TX-NR801... I just learned all the alternate IR commands (the ones you get AFTER switching modes) for the Net mode transport functions. I labeled them NetPlay, NetFF, NetRew, etc. If you set up a separate Activity for Listen to Net, then you can just assign those learned commands to the transport buttons on the remote, or to soft keys if required. The key is learning all the remote functions that change when in Net mode... not learning the Net/USB key itself.



thanks, sounded so simple when you say it! I agree it should work.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16070887
> 
> 
> thanks, sounded so simple when you say it! I agree it should work.



Yeah...once you realize what is actually going on its easy to work around.


I don't know about the Harmony setup for your receiver, but for my "antique" NR801, the default Harmony input setup had inputs set up for both of the "Net" modes available on my receiver... NetRadio and Net Server:











My OEM Onkyo remote only had one "Net" button that let you toggle between radio and server modes... the Harmony made it work in a much more slick manner with discrete selection just like any other input... made it very easy to set up an activity for the Net modes.


Unfortunately, by the time I got around to adding a wireless bridge to my AV setup, the internet radio service that was used on the older NetTune receivers was defunct, so I never got to try that out. It does well playing MP3s files over the network from a server PC, though.


Does the USB mode on yours allow you to just plug in a USB stick with files and play them straight from there?


----------



## bluemark81

I've tried to add a sequence to the customized buttons "additional buttons" on an activity and it does not appear to be registering. After adding a sequence, I press done which brings me back to my main customization of buttons screen. I press done again which takes me back to my main screen. If I check the customized button "additional button" menu, the sequence does not appear. If I update my remote, it doesn't add it. Any clues why this isn't working?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemark81* /forum/post/16073277
> 
> 
> I've tried to add a sequence to the customized buttons "additional buttons" on an activity and it does not appear to be registering. After adding a sequence, I press done which brings me back to my main customization of buttons screen. I press done again which takes me back to my main screen. If I check the customized button "additional button" menu, the sequence does not appear. If I update my remote, it doesn't add it. Any clues why this isn't working?



Once you have built the sequence, you have to actually map it to a soft key entry. Create a soft key and select the "Sequence" option under the device column and then the sequence name will appear in the command drop down list when creating the soft key.


----------



## wvasko

I just ordered the LH1 from Amazon for 180.00, I do have a 670 which I am going to use in the bedroom. Should I start a new account with the H1 or just upgrade from 670. I'm told you must have a separate account for each remote, is that true. Does anybody know if this remote is larger than the 670 as looking at PC images doesn't help much and the specs all say 8 by 6 by 10 (I think) This looks like a bodacious upgrade of remotes, hope I am not disappointed. Any help or info would be appreciated.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16080467
> 
> 
> I just ordered the LH1 from Amazon for 180.00, I do have a 670 which I am going to use in the bedroom. Should I start a new account with the H1 or just upgrade from 670. I'm told you must have a separate account for each remote, is that true. Does anybody know if this remote is larger than the 670 as looking at PC images doesn't help much and the specs all say 8 by 6 by 10 (I think) This looks like a bodacious upgrade of remotes, hope I am not disappointed. Any help or info would be appreciated.



You do need separate accounts for each remote. I did the upgrade route from my original 880 account to the One, but I should have just started from scratch because virtually none of the customizations (that take all the time to set up) carried over anyway. That way my original 880 configuration would still exist if I ever needed to use it in that room again (I "lent" the 880 to my son until he can get his own One).


Either way, the One feels so much better in the hand than the 880 did... all the buttons are easy to distinguish by feel alone. I love the One's screen from a graphics standpoint, but I kinda wish it was not a touchscreen... you have to look right at the screen to avoid incorrect keypresses. Discreet buttons to the side of the pretty screen would have been my preference. That is my only gripe, though. I love it in every other way. You should not be disappointed.


----------



## bluemark81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16074843
> 
> 
> Once you have built the sequence, you have to actually map it to a soft key entry. Create a soft key and select the "Sequence" option under the device column and then the sequence name will appear in the command drop down list when creating the soft key.



Thanks so much. You have no idea how long I frigged around with this. Why couldn't Logitech just tell me that?


----------



## NismoZ

If I press H1 buttons quickly, for my AVR and Cable box, there seems to be some extra movements in volume or selections that I didn't intend. Does this mean I need more MS delay time on those buttons?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemark81* /forum/post/16080665
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. You have no idea how long I frigged around with this. Why couldn't Logitech just tell me that?



Glad I could help....


I am a three Harmony owner (720,880, and now also a One) and have also setup several One's for friends.


I am by no means as experienced by some in this thread but have done enough trial/error programming. Logitech Customer Service is okay (but sometimes slow) and their site is similar to AVS but the people here seem to have better advice and this thread has been a wealth of information and advice for me.


Enjoy the remote - it is a great addition to anyone's HT rig.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16080467
> 
> 
> I just ordered the LH1 from Amazon for 180.00, I do have a 670 which I am going to use in the bedroom. Should I start a new account with the H1 or just upgrade from 670. I'm told you must have a separate account for each remote, is that true. Does anybody know if this remote is larger than the 670 as looking at PC images doesn't help much and the specs all say 8 by 6 by 10 (I think) This looks like a bodacious upgrade of remotes, hope I am not disappointed. Any help or info would be appreciated.



Yes, you will need a separate account for each remote. The "replace remote" process has some limitations, though, as you will lose a lot or most of your "soft keys" settings from the 670 (as the H1 has different hardware/firmware and the commands don't map across). All your devices will be fine (actually reloaded). Your activities will be there but many of the keys won't have the same mappings (even hard keys).


I requested that they "clone" my 880 account before hand (creating a duplicate account with a new name) so as to retain the original commands. Glad I did because when I did discover the "soft keys" had been wiped out and many of my hard key mappings had changed, the cloned account was a reference to help re-program the H1 to match my 880 - I'd expect you'd want to do the same even if you plan to move the 670 to another room and devise new activities for the devices in that room (as I did with our 880).


Good luck....


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NismoZ* /forum/post/16081134
> 
> 
> If I press H1 buttons quickly, for my AVR and Cable box, there seems to be some extra movements in volume or selections that I didn't intend. Does this mean I need more MS delay time on those buttons?



You can try different delay settings but for some devices (depending on how many you have going in any given activity) that is just the way they react to the H1. Pressing a key numerous times versus holding down a key gets different results as well.


Try changing it (the device delay setting) in both directions to see which gets you the desired outcome.


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16080654
> 
> 
> You do need separate accounts for each remote. I did the upgrade route from my original 880 account to the One, but I should have just started from scratch because virtually none of the customizations (that take all the time to set up) carried over anyway. That way my original 880 configuration would still exist if I ever needed to use it in that room again (I "lent" the 880 to my son until he can get his own One).
> 
> 
> Either way, the One feels so much better in the hand than the 880 did... all the buttons are easy to distinguish by feel alone. I love the One's screen from a graphics standpoint, but I kinda wish it was not a touchscreen... you have to look right at the screen to avoid incorrect keypresses. Discreet buttons to the side of the pretty screen would have been my preference. That is my only gripe, though. I love it in every other way. You should not be disappointed.



jcalabria and duck05

Thank you for quick replies and info.

I think I will just start brand new account as that way the 670 can be used as backup while I stumble through the One setup etc. They are I am assuming sending software with the H1 remote, is there going to be any kind of conflict with the 670 software or does it (I assume)install as a separate entity. Does it install in Logitech folder along side the 670 info. It would be nice to have desktop shortcut for each but sometimes what would be nice in PC land just doesn't happen. Or does the new software not need to be installed and you just use what I have and then pick account when I get to the remote web page.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16083620
> 
> 
> jcalabria and duck05
> 
> Thank you for quick replies and info.
> 
> I think I will just start brand new account as that way the 670 can be used as backup while I stumble through the One setup etc. They are I am assuming sending software with the H1 remote, is there going to be any kind of conflict with the 670 software or does it (I assume)install as a separate entity. Does it install in Logitech folder along side the 670 info. It would be nice to have desktop shortcut for each but sometimes what would be nice in PC land just doesn't happen. Or does the new software not need to be installed and you just use what I have and then pick account when I get to the remote web page.



You should use the latest harmony software but you only have to install it once. You just login to different accounts depending on which remote you're working with.


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16084349
> 
> 
> You should use the latest harmony software but you only have to install it once. You just login to different accounts depending on which remote you're working with.



Ok one last reply (maybe)I am using version 7.5.0. Is that latest version. With newer version would I just install over old version or do a uninstall and then install the newer version (if it is) Sorry to be a pain in the butt, I just like to plan ahead. When you're a senior "would be geek" you got to do some heavy planning. I am looking forward to H1 even though the 670 is working flawlessly I'm hoping the buttons are handier and easier to see than 670.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16084468
> 
> 
> Ok one last reply (maybe)I am using version 7.5.0. Is that latest version. With newer version would I just install over old version or do a uninstall and then install the newer version (if it is) Sorry to be a pain in the butt, I just like to plan ahead. When you're a senior "would be geek" you got to do some heavy planning. I am looking forward to H1 even though the 670 is working flawlessly I'm hoping the buttons are handier and easier to see than 670.



7.5.0 is the latest so you're set.


----------



## jcalabria

Don't even bother with the disk that comes with the remote... Mine had 7.0 software in the box and I was already using 7.5, as you are. Also, you can work with as many remotes (even different models) as you need to from the one software installation. I have accounts for my One, the 880 and four 520's that I program for myself or family members.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16084705
> 
> 
> don't even bother with the disk that comes with the remote... Mine had 7.0 software in the box and i was already using 7.5, as you are. Also, you can work with as many remotes (even different models) as you need to from the one software installation. I have accounts for my one, the 880 and four 520's that i program for myself or family members.



+1


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16084529
> 
> 
> 7.5.0 is the latest so you're set.



I'm like a bad penny, just keep showing up. I went to harmony online to my account just checking for future use so I will know what to do and I noticed they have a "Replace Remote" button. They did not have a "start new account" button. Or will there be an option when I plug in the new H1.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16088932
> 
> 
> I'm like a bad penny, just keep showing up. I went to harmony online to my account just checking for future use so I will know what to do and I noticed they have a "Replace Remote" button. They did not have a "start new account" button. Or will there be an option when I plug in the new H1.



After you do perform the "replace remote" process, you can then go to the opening "splash" screen and the left side is the "create new account" screen. Treat your old remote as if you just bought it and create a new account for it under a new unique name.....


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16090768
> 
> 
> After you do perform the "replace remote" process, you can then go to the opening "splash" screen and the left side is the "create new account" screen. Treat your old remote as if you just bought it and create a new account for it under a new unique name.....



What is the reason I just can't open a new account with H1, after reading other posts/replies they have stated when you do the replace remote program a lot of the soft button settings aren't carried over and it's probably just easier to start fresh with H1. Would this be a Harmony snafu.


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16091334
> 
> 
> What is the reason I just can't open a new account with H1, after reading other posts/replies they have stated when you do the replace remote program a lot of the soft button settings aren't carried over and it's probably just easier to start fresh with H1. Would this be a Harmony snafu.




You can do it either way. Whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vonzoog* /forum/post/16091469
> 
> 
> You can do it either way. Whatever suits your fancy.



What he said.


----------



## wvasko

Alright, I'm gonna stop bothering you guys now, until I get the H1 in my grubby little hands and then I will be back begging for more help so rest up please.


----------



## midnightman

Is it possible to define an action like:


"Set Volume to level 20"


?


Thanks,


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16094629
> 
> 
> Is it possible to define an action like:
> 
> 
> "Set Volume to level 20"



With only a Harmony remote? Probably not.


That said, many A/V receivers and some TVs allow you to set a default volume level that is applied every time you turn on the TV.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16094629
> 
> 
> Is it possible to define an action like:
> 
> 
> "Set Volume to level 20"
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Some AVRs allow you to set default volume values to discrete buttons on their remotes. If your AVR is like this and the H1 has all of the button codes in their database for that particular AVR then you would be able to pull this off.


It works on my setup.


Brandon


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16071530
> 
> 
> Yeah...once you realize what is actually going on its easy to work around.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Harmony setup for your receiver, but for my "antique" NR801, the default Harmony input setup had inputs set up for both of the "Net" modes available on my receiver... NetRadio and Net Server:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OEM Onkyo remote only had one "Net" button that let you toggle between radio and server modes... the Harmony made it work in a much more slick manner with discrete selection just like any other input... made it very easy to set up an activity for the Net modes.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, by the time I got around to adding a wireless bridge to my AV setup, the internet radio service that was used on the older NetTune receivers was defunct, so I never got to try that out. It does well playing MP3s files over the network from a server PC, though.
> 
> 
> Does the USB mode on yours allow you to just plug in a USB stick with files and play them straight from there?



Thanks again. Will try and keep you posted if it works.


Yes i have a USB input and it works well with playing different formats. The only thing i couldn't make work was playing protected lossless WMA songs, but everything else works fine.


----------



## sledder69

Hey everybody, I am looking at getting a universal remote and not sure what I want yet, I really like the design of the one, but I don't know if it will work for what I need it for. Not sure if I would have to upgrade to the 1100 with RF or something else with RF but, I have a mitsubishi projector which is above where I sit to watch my screen and an onkyo receiver, sony blu ray player, and 360 all of which are placed behind where I sit to watch the screen, but they are in the open, no closets or doors. Will this remote work for my devices or will I have to point the remote behind me to connect with the devices? Thanks for the help!


----------



## wvasko

Ok another non-emergency just curious question, I ordered H1 from Amazon. I have never seen one in real life. Is this remote larger than my 670 as I have read that buttons etc are all much easier to see with better layout etc but it's hard to actually get correct size from pictures etc. I'm killing time till the rascal gets here on the 3/27. I wear glasses only for reading and even though the 670 has backlit buttons they still are very tough without glasses which magically always are sitting somewhere I'm not.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sledder69* /forum/post/16101658
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, I am looking at getting a universal remote and not sure what I want yet, I really like the design of the one, but I don't know if it will work for what I need it for. Not sure if I would have to upgrade to the 1100 with RF or something else with RF but, I have a mitsubishi projector which is above where I sit to watch my screen and an onkyo receiver, sony blu ray player, and 360 all of which are placed behind where I sit to watch the screen, but they are in the open, no closets or doors. Will this remote work for my devices or will I have to point the remote behind me to connect with the devices? Thanks for the help!



How are you currently controlling the devices behind you?


----------



## Beaker1024

I've got a shelving stand unit of my equipment in the back corner of my living room and went with the Hot-Link XL Pro (the model with Cat-5e to extend between IR probe and the IR repeaters boxes) and can't be happier with the setup. BTW I am using the Harmony 1 and the occasionally (for detailed setup and daily DVR usage) the original remotes. Never a problem with this setup. Plus I called and spoke with the guy who designed / owns Hot-Link IR booster about the setup and he was easy to contact / deal with. Great service. I ordered directly through him (a little more than through amazon) but he gave me a guarranty, email him and talk to him about it. Quick with the emails (and detailed).


PS - I'm using the IR probe over top of a 52" LCD TV and don't have any "interferance" issue that many IR probes talk about (suggest you buy more expensive probe models, etc..).


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sledder69* /forum/post/16101658
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, I am looking at getting a universal remote and not sure what I want yet, I really like the design of the one, but I don't know if it will work for what I need it for. Not sure if I would have to upgrade to the 1100 with RF or something else with RF but, I have a mitsubishi projector which is above where I sit to watch my screen and an onkyo receiver, sony blu ray player, and 360 all of which are placed behind where I sit to watch the screen, but they are in the open, no closets or doors. Will this remote work for my devices or will I have to point the remote behind me to connect with the devices? Thanks for the help!



I have my projector behind and above where I sit and my remote controlled lutron dimmer lights on the back wall, behind me. I am able to point the One at my projection screen and control those components. I never have to point at the projector itself or the lights.


----------



## sledder69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16103026
> 
> 
> How are you currently controlling the devices behind you?



I am pointing the remote over my shoulder and changing the channel, receiver options, xbox stuff, etc. I just got the projector a week ago and this is already driving me crazy so I need something to fix it. I have been looking at a universal remote for awhile but never got anything so now I have everything in my setup I just need the remote.


Just didn't want to order a one and then find out I will have the same problem I have right now. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## gugy

Hi,

Do you guys know if there is any new Harmony One model remote down the pipeline? Rumors? I see many discounts and I am wondering that.


Also, does anybody know where the best place (price) to get one?

Thanks


----------



## heatwave3

Hi...new to this thread. I'm looking to get a universal remote and the Harmony one has come up in my reading as one of the best choices for my needs....I think (is the 880 a better alternative?). I don't think my HT is terribly complicated, but I'm not sure if the H1 is the right device to bring it all together. Here's the setup:
Pioneer 151 (1 remote)
Denon 3808 (2 remotes)
Comcast HD-DVR (Motorola 3416) (1 remote)
Oppo 83 (coming this week as I'm in the 2nd EAP for this new product launch -1 remote)
An older VHS-DVD player/burner - Sansui VRDVD 4005 (1 remote)
Xbox elite (1 remote)
Laptop computer hooked up to 3808 with usb/dvi connector to fully access the internet using a wireless keyboard mouse


My needs aren't really all that complicated:
Watch cable TV using either the Pioneer speakers or the sound system speakers
Watch a disc played on the Oppo
Burn an occasional sd-dvd played on the oppo and burned with Sansui
Listen to a cd
Listen to internet radio through the 3808
Access the internet through the laptop


I need to try and keep it simple for the wife and kids. Is the H1 the right universal remote for me and will it handle the setup I've described including the menus for all the devices in the setup? Thanks for the input and if you have a best place to buy it, please drop me a pm. Thanks to all for their assistance.


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16109341
> 
> 
> Hi...new to this thread. I'm looking to get a universal remote and the Harmony one has come up in my reading as one of the best choices for my needs....I think (is the 880 a better alternative?). I don't think my HT is terribly complicated, but I'm not sure if the H1 is the right device to bring it all together. Here's the setup:
> Pioneer 151 (1 remote)
> Denon 3808 (2 remotes)
> Comcast HD-DVR (Motorola 3416) (1 remote)
> Oppo 83 (coming this week as I'm in the 2nd EAP for this new product launch -1 remote)
> An older VHS-DVD player/burner - Sansui VRDVD 4005 (1 remote)
> Xbox elite (1 remote)
> Laptop computer hooked up to 3808 with usb/dvi connector to fully access the internet using a wireless keyboard mouse
> 
> 
> My needs aren't really all that complicated:
> Watch cable TV using either the Pioneer speakers or the sound system speakers
> Watch a disc played on the Oppo
> Burn an occasional sd-dvd played on the oppo and burned with Sansui
> Listen to a cd
> Listen to internet radio through the 3808
> Access the internet through the laptop
> 
> 
> I need to try and keep it simple for the wife and kids. Is the H1 the right universal remote for me and will it handle the setup I've described including the menus for all the devices in the setup? Thanks for the input and if you have a best place to buy it, please drop me a pm. Thanks to all for their assistance.



I have two of the H1's, they will work perfectly for your situation, wife and kids. Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc... With pictures, can't get much easier, very simple to use, and we love ours, even the grand kids can use them.


And very easy to set up, should not take more than 1/2 an hour 45 minutes tops.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/16109389
> 
> 
> I have two of the H1's, they will work perfectly for your situation, wife and kids. Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc... With pictures, can't get much easier, very simple to use, and we love ours, even the grand kids can use them.
> 
> 
> And very easy to set up, should not take more than 1/2 an hour 45 minutes tops.



Is there anyway to check to see if the sansui is available in the harmony library of supported devices? Is there a link, as I've not been able to find the library (or do you have to own a Logitech device to view the library?)


----------



## myurkus

Hi all,


I have happily owned one of these for months; however, recently I made a bunch of changes/additions to my additional buttons and I am having problems.


For both my BluRay and DVR/Cable activities, the remote is not updating the new custom buttons/sequences correctly. All five pages appear correctly in the Harmony App on the computer; however, the remote shows several "blank" spots on some of the pages. All of the buttons are there; however, they are of course disorganized and now spread across several unnecessary pages.


I tried to figure out the "bug" that caused this without any luck.(E.g is it a sorting issue, a sequence issue, etc....) Does anyone know about this problem and what I can do to fix it?


Thanks much!


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16109437
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to check to see if the sansui is available in the harmony library of supported devices? Is there a link, as I've not been able to find the library (or do you have to own a Logitech device to view the library?)



Sansui VCRs were there, I just checked. You should be good to go.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sledder69* /forum/post/16106087
> 
> 
> I am pointing the remote over my shoulder and changing the channel, receiver options, xbox stuff, etc. I just got the projector a week ago and this is already driving me crazy so I need something to fix it. I have been looking at a universal remote for awhile but never got anything so now I have everything in my setup I just need the remote.
> 
> 
> Just didn't want to order a one and then find out I will have the same problem I have right now. Thanks again for the help!



Well the H1 on its own will not solve your problem. It has strong IR but unless you have something to reflect it backwards, it isn't going to work any better than your factory remotes. You need something with an RF extender or one of the other solutions proposed above.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/16110797
> 
> 
> Sansui VCRs were there, I just checked. You should be good to go.



Thank you for checking. Much appreciated. Is there a link to see all the available equipment codes or is it only accessible as a owner of a logitech remote?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myurkus* /forum/post/16110065
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have happily owned one of these for months; however, recently I made a bunch of changes/additions to my additional buttons and I am having problems.
> 
> 
> For both my BluRay and DVR/Cable activities, the remote is not updating the new custom buttons/sequences correctly. All five pages appear correctly in the Harmony App on the computer; however, the remote shows several "blank" spots on some of the pages. All of the buttons are there; however, they are of course disorganized and now spread across several unnecessary pages.
> 
> 
> I tried to figure out the "bug" that caused this without any luck.(E.g is it a sorting issue, a sequence issue, etc....) Does anyone know about this problem and what I can do to fix it?
> 
> 
> Thanks much!



Were any of the "blank" buttons duplicated on other pages of the custom buttons?


Harmony (annoyingly) does not allow duplicated functions and ends up deleting one of them on you and replacing it with a blank. As far as I know the only workaround is to program the function you wish to show multiple times as a sequence (even if it is a sequence of one command) and then use that sequence in place of the command.


This is one of the few real gripes I have with Harmony remotes... logically certain functions (like "clear" or "return", for instance) can belong with multiple groupings of functions that you might want to appear together on one screen, but if you try to do this it will delete one of them.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16111080
> 
> 
> Thank you for checking. Much appreciated. Is there a link to see all the available equipment codes or is it only accessible as a owner of a logitech remote?



No need to be an owner, here is the link:

http://myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/...h=ProcSpice%2F 


If the link does not work you can get to it from www.logitech.com 

Select Univeral remotes.

Select H1

At the bottom of the page click on the "Check compatibility now" link


Good Luck


----------



## |anubis77|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16008583
> 
> 
> I asked Logitech to setup this macro for me and this is their response:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Beerstalker
> 
> Here is a shut down macro for use with the PS3IRX1/Nyko BluWave. You will have to contact Harmony support by phone/email to get it set up, but it works great.
> 
> 
> DirectionLeft Duration in milliseconds 1000
> 
> DirectionUp Duration in milliseconds 500
> 
> X
> 
> Pause for 500 milliseconds
> 
> X
> 
> Direction Down
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Thanks to mspace for figuring out how to allow for shutdown after download completion.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as getting the IR2BT to shut down the PS3 it should be set up correctly already in the database. Check out the IR2BT site for info on getting it set up correctly.
> 
> We are glad to hear that you are looking to get the most out of your Harmony Remote. Using the Harmony software it is possible to setup a sequence of up to 5 commands, and assign it to a single button on your remote or LCD screen. Unfortunately the sequence you are requesting involves 7 commands. We apologize as it is not possible to have a sequence larger than 5 commands.
> 
> 
> As an alternative you may wish to setup two sequences. Please follow these steps to create a sequence, and assign it to your remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get them to setup this macro for you? I have tried twice with no luck.




For those of you who have gotten Logitech to do this how to you get them to add in the commands for the duration specified? Left must be repeated for 1 second and up must be repeated for .5 second.


When I spoke to the support representative they said this could not be done. If that is true how have you all been able to get around this?


Thanks,

Ian


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *|anubis77|* /forum/post/16112978
> 
> 
> For those of you who have gotten Logitech to do this how to you get them to add in the commands for the duration specified? Left must be repeated for 1 second and up must be repeated for .5 second.
> 
> 
> When I spoke to the support representative they said this could not be done. If that is true how have you all been able to get around this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ian



I did it by email. Make sure you specifically say that you want this to be a custom power off sequence for your PS3. I had to email them 3 times and the 3rd try was the charm...


----------



## zetachi

Looking for a little help. I'm looking for a way to turn the internal speakers on my Panny 50PZ800U on and off. They are normally off when watching anything but I recently bought my little on the Clickstart from Leapster. It's a keyboard computer gaming console for little kids. The only way I can figure to get it into my system is to plug it directly into the TV using yellow/red inputs on the front. In order for sound to play I need the internal speakers on. I could go through and manually change this each time we use it but I need to make it simple for the wife and kids. I've got the ONE to turn on the tv, switch to Video 2 input and it all comes together but no sound. So is there any command that will turn on the speakers?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/16112969
> 
> 
> No need to be an owner, here is the link:
> 
> http://myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/...h=ProcSpice%2F
> 
> 
> If the link does not work you can get to it from www.logitech.com
> 
> Select Univeral remotes.
> 
> Select H1
> 
> At the bottom of the page click on the "Check compatibility now" link
> 
> 
> Good Luck




Thanks


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16113142
> 
> 
> Looking for a little help. I'm looking for a way to turn the internal speakers on my Panny 50PZ800U on and off. They are normally off when watching anything but I recently bought my little on the Clickstart from Leapster. It's a keyboard computer gaming console for little kids. The only way I can figure to get it into my system is to plug it directly into the TV using yellow/red inputs on the front. In order for sound to play I need the internal speakers on. I could go through and manually change this each time we use it but I need to make it simple for the wife and kids. I've got the ONE to turn on the tv, switch to Video 2 input and it all comes together but no sound. So is there any command that will turn on the speakers?



That's really a Panny question, not an H1 question. Maybe someone with your TV will chime in.










But if you never use your internal speakers, couldn't you just hook the Leapster up to the surround sound? I mean it's overkill for sure, but should work.


Good luck.


----------



## Beaker1024

zetachi - I'll be in the same situation very soon with a vTech console. I'm planing on connecting the composit (yellow) video and stereo RCA (red/white) audio to the TVs input and disconnecting when not being used.


For the audio to work I'm going to simply have my AVR set to the TV's audio output. I've ran a Toslink audio out from the TV to the AVR so when I use the TV's tuner (ATSC + clear QAM) so I can get stereo or 5.1 audio. You can do the same as long as your TV has some form of "audio out" either stereo RCAs or a digital connection.


Just make a new H1 activity for the kids game unit with the inputs setup right and your good to go. No toggling of the TVs speakers needed.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beaker1024* /forum/post/16113959
> 
> 
> zetachi - I'll be in the same situation very soon with a vTech console. I'm planing on connecting the composit (yellow) video and stereo RCA (red/white) audio to the TVs input and disconnecting when not being used.
> 
> 
> For the audio to work I'm going to simply have my AVR set to the TV's audio output. I've ran a Toslink audio out from the TV to the AVR so when I use the TV's tuner (ATSC + clear QAM) so I can get stereo or 5.1 audio. You can do the same as long as your TV has some form of "audio out" either stereo RCAs or a digital connection.
> 
> 
> Just make a new H1 activity for the kids game unit with the inputs setup right and your good to go. No toggling of the TVs speakers needed.



thanks was hoping to do this without having to run any more then the HDMI from tv to AVR. Gonna play around and see if I can get the sound to come through the HDMI out to the AVR.


----------



## Eric Porter

I'm doing some home theater upgrades and am looking to replace a URC MX-850 with this remote since they have stopped updating the data base for it.


I haven't been able to sift through this whole thread but have read quite a bit and some reviews on other sites and the one thing I haven't picked up on is how the signal is with glass cabinet doors.


I sit about 15 feet from my equipment and have most of it in a cabinet, with the 850 I ended up getting the RF adapter because it had problems getting the signal through glass. I really like the look and feel of the harmony but want to make sure it won't be an issue since there is no RF option.


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric Porter* /forum/post/16114305
> 
> 
> I'm doing some home theater upgrades and am looking to replace a URC MX-850 with this remote since they have stopped updating the data base for it.
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to sift through this whole thread but have read quite a bit and some reviews on other sites and the one thing I haven't picked up on is how the signal is with glass cabinet doors.
> 
> 
> I sit about 15 feet from my equipment and have most of it in a cabinet, with the 850 I ended up getting the RF adapter because it had problems getting the signal through glass. I really like the look and feel of the harmony but want to make sure it won't be an issue since there is no RF option.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



Mine goes through glass to my AVR, VCR and CD player. It's LOS though so if something besides glass gets in the way.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric Porter* /forum/post/16114305
> 
> 
> I'm doing some home theater upgrades and am looking to replace a URC MX-850 with this remote since they have stopped updating the data base for it.
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to sift through this whole thread but have read quite a bit and some reviews on other sites and the one thing I haven't picked up on is how the signal is with glass cabinet doors.
> 
> 
> I sit about 15 feet from my equipment and have most of it in a cabinet, with the 850 I ended up getting the RF adapter because it had problems getting the signal through glass. I really like the look and feel of the harmony but want to make sure it won't be an issue since there is no RF option.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



All of my components are behind a dark smoked glass door and I have no problems, even pointing the remote up at the ceiling. I do have some issues with my Samsung TV (out in the open), but its more an issue of the TV's angle of acceptance than a fault of the remote.


----------



## Eric Porter

Thanks for the replies! That was the last thing I needed to confirm before pulling the trigger


----------



## jrm81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16018756
> 
> 
> thanks for the plug you guys. and thank you kai for the kudos. i'm glad everyone's getting good use out of them!
> 
> best,
> 
> r



I want to add my thanks as well. I now have 24 great looking icons on my new H1. One question: Since you already have a number of XM station logos on the site, would it be possible to add the remaining ones that correspond to the (limited number) of stations Direct TV provides its subscribers? This would allow the creation of an activity on the H1 for Direct TV XM Radio (or something like that). Thanks again.


----------



## squareeyes

you got it jrm. if you would let me know which channels are missing i'll add those to the lot. i checked the directv site but the list there seemed to have all those that i have already made into icons. let me know the specific channels by name or url reference and i'll get'em in the next update.

thanks,

r


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrm81* /forum/post/16115453
> 
> 
> I want to add my thanks as well. I now have 24 great looking icons on my new H1. One question: Since you already have a number of XM station logos on the site, would it be possible to add the remaining ones that correspond to the (limited number) of stations Direct TV provides its subscribers? This would allow the creation of an activity on the H1 for Direct TV XM Radio (or something like that). Thanks again.


----------



## wvasko

Received new H1 this morning and got stuff moved over from 670 had to redo soft buttons but all done with no problems. I did get distracted and session timed out on me and had to start over. Not a big deal, I am very impressed with the remote. No problems with touch screen as I've heard some people have. I like shapes etc of hard buttons as eventually won't have to look at remote much. Compared to 670 it's like my 1st power steering car.


I have never attempted the favorites setup at all as I have just always done the manual channel changes etc. Is there a blow by blow instruction program or advice etc. I have tower antenna hookup for OTA HDTV and I also have a dish satellite. I use a Yamaha soundbar and woofer and a Panasonic DVD player for normal viewing.


Activity 1. is HDTV view which turns on TV and Yamaha sound bar and my Toshiba TV switches to antenna view.

Activity 2. is Dish TV, this turns on all 4 units, TV, DVD player, Dish, and Yamaha Bar. This switches TV to HDMI 1, I have all going through DVD player so I can record off Dish.


I need favorite instructions and understand caliber of man, not brightest bulb in box so dumb it down.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16115927
> 
> 
> you got it jrm. if you would let me know which channels are missing i'll add those to the lot. i checked the directv site but the list there seemed to have all those that i have already made into icons. let me know the specific channels by name or url reference and i'll get'em in the next update.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Let me add my thanks for all of your terrific work.


Are you aware that Music Choice is doing a major makeover of its lineup as of 4/15? Many new/merged/renamed channels... several drops as well. http://www.musicchoice.com/channelchange/#chart 


Hope you can find the time to update your MC icons.


Thanks again!


----------



## squareeyes

i appreciate the up-to-date news. i'll keep my eye on the music choice site for those changes and update the icons as needed.


----------



## jrm81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16115927
> 
> 
> you got it jrm. if you would let me know which channels are missing i'll add those to the lot. i checked the directv site but the list there seemed to have all those that i have already made into icons. let me know the specific channels by name or url reference and i'll get'em in the next update.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> r



Thanks very much. I'll go through the list this weekend and post any names I can't locate on your site.


----------



## connors88

I bought a Harmony One remote this past Christmas and have lazily been playing with it since. I'm having an issue I can't seem to resolve though. One of my activities is for playing my Xbox 360. My problem occurs whenever my home theater devices (TV, Receiver and Xbox) are all off and I use the Play Xbox activity. What happens is my TV powers on followed by my receiver and then my xbox causing an HDMI handshake issue as my receiver only picks up my Xbox as running 2.1 audio rather than 5.1. Either I have to shut off my Xbox and turn it back on to get it to pick up the 5.1 signal or before I'm able to use the Play Xbox activity I have to use my Play DVD activity so that the TV and receiver are already on and just need to switch settings.


Is there a way to delay the start of my Xbox a few seconds so my TV and receiver have a chance to power on and switch to the correct settings?


I have tried changing the order in which devices turn on but that makes no difference. The device used in my setup are listed below.


Samsung LN52A750 LCD TV

Yamaha RX-V663 Receiver

Xbox 360


----------



## wvasko

I've read some earlier posts about charging problems with H1 remote any new info or advice on the program.


----------



## ccotenj

connors, what you need to do is add a delay after the tv/avr "on" command...


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16121531
> 
> 
> Received new H1 this morning and got stuff moved over from 670 had to redo soft buttons but all done with no problems. I did get distracted and session timed out on me and had to start over. Not a big deal, I am very impressed with the remote. No problems with touch screen as I've heard some people have. I like shapes etc of hard buttons as eventually won't have to look at remote much. Compared to 670 it's like my 1st power steering car.
> 
> 
> I have never attempted the favorites setup at all as I have just always done the manual channel changes etc. Is there a blow by blow instruction program or advice etc. I have tower antenna hookup for OTA HDTV and I also have a dish satellite. I use a Yamaha soundbar and woofer and a Panasonic DVD player for normal viewing.
> 
> 
> Activity 1. is HDTV view which turns on TV and Yamaha sound bar and my Toshiba TV switches to antenna view.
> 
> Activity 2. is Dish TV, this turns on all 4 units, TV, DVD player, Dish, and Yamaha Bar. This switches TV to HDMI 1, I have all going through DVD player so I can record off Dish.
> 
> 
> I need favorite instructions and understand caliber of man, not brightest bulb in box so dumb it down.



First, you need to go to Randy's site (see post 4218 for his link) and fetch the icons for the stations you want to depict. (This is optional but real cool). His inventory is quite impressive. Place the icons in a common folder (after the download/expansion) on your machine to use in the favorite setup step.


Within each activity, go to the Settings tab and select setup favorites. You will get a screen with up to 4 pages of 6 channels each to enter in the channel number, a "label" and then a button to choose an icon ("Select Image").


When you punch that button you will get a screen with several "plain" icons (not the ones you loaded down from Randy's cool site); select the Browse... option to get a screen to look for other icons which opens another window where you have to select Browse again to find the folder you stored the downloaded icons. Once in that folder, double click the right channel icon where you will get back to the prior screen and the icon will eventually appear; if you got the right one, hit the "Select Image" button and you will be returned to the Favorites setup screen.










Repeat 23 more times....


----------



## wvasko

Thank you Duck I did a save of last reply.


BUT, I have tried to setup favorites. I have 2 Watch TV activities.

1. Is for off antenna viewing of HDTV, just TV and Yamaha bar on.

2. Is for Dish TV view in which TV, Sound bar, Satellite dish and Panasonic DVD player/recorder. All told I have an HDMI switch and A-35 HDTV player and the above 6 devices all told and all working properly with the H1. I just mention this to let you know that I at least got this far.


Now I go to activity settings and got the pages you mentioned and it says channel and I enter 3-1 which is an HDTV channel off antenna. To make thing shorter I hit save and then want to update remote. It starts to update and then stops and a screen comes up and says TV has no IR functions and then after that even if I just close out and remote is not updated so in theory all else should be good. Right, wrong because now I can't update anything on remote. I have to delete the TV and enter a new device (TV) and then redo everything I had done before (2 activities) So I am at a favorite standoff which is not a big deal I just manually enter my channel numbers and all works as it should, just can't do the favorites.


----------



## Sweet Willie

Hey, Guys(Gals)!


I'm new to this particular forum but have been on the receiver/HD TV/BluRay threads for some time and have always got good advice. I just got a Harmony One and have been largely succesful in programing most of my goodies. I've got a pretty vanilla system, Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver feeding a Sony XBR4, including a Sony BDP-S350 BluRay, and an inexpensive Toshiba upconverting DVD player (don't remember the model here at work) for my old DVDs and grandkids stuff.


The problem is with my activity "Play Std DVD" involving the Toshiba. It appears to me to be a timing issue, but I'm currently not smart enough on the timing delays to figure out if any of them are what I need. The Toshiba is powered from a Smartstrip power strip that relys on the Onkyo being energized before the Toshiba gets power. I bought this some time ago so that my powered sub didn't remain on for days at a time when some other person in our two person family happened to listen to the "stereo". If I have the Onkyo already on, I can make the Toshiba power up and most if not all the buttons seem to work from the Device screens. However when I try to put that into an activity, the harmony doesn't turn the DVD player on. I've tried putting the Onlyo & TV in the power up order first, but to no avail. As I read the descriptions of the delay options it appears that none of them delay the original power up option. Obviously, I need to delay it some time after the Onkyo fires up but have tried most everything in the delays area to try and get it to power on. Oh, I should mention that it seemed to do it the first time I tried to program it. My problems started when I tried to program the DVD player to eject after it powered up. I check the online steps and they've all been cleaned out, but I'm wondering if some of the old commands or delays remain in the remote.


Anyone who has a work around with the Smartstrip issue I'd appreciate a how to! Thnx.


----------



## Sweet Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15265020
> 
> 
> I tried this and had no luck. I plan on upgrading my AV receiver as well because this one doesn't do 1.3a HDMI so that could be an issue. I'm almost certain it's the HDCP copy protection causing the problem. I had the same problem with my cable box and had to go back to component cables because of it!



BenJF: Did you eventually solve this problem?? I've got a different, but similar problem involving a Smartstrip. It doesnt' provide power to my DVD player until my ONkyo receiver is turned on. It seems that it sends the turn on command to the DVD player before it has powered on, so consequently it never powers up. If you found an answer to your issue it might help me. Thanks


----------



## klop01

Have a Harmony One and PS3. Use a wii Logitech wireless keyboard with the keyboard adapter that came with it in the USB port in the PS3 to surf the net using the PS3. While watching a BluRay movie I noticed I could control the movie from the arrows on the keyboard. Is there a way to setup the Harmony One to use the keyboard adapter to control BluRay movies? Thanks and any input is appreciated.


----------



## ghause












Woe is me.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghause* /forum/post/16140343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.



Oh crap! OUCH!


----------



## ghause




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16140355
> 
> 
> Oh crap! OUCH!



My reaction was a little less PG. Three foot fall.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghause* /forum/post/16140366
> 
> 
> My reaction was a little less PG. Three foot fall.



I'd bet it was not PG!


I have a table behind my sofa where the remote usually resides. I also have a couple of miniature schnauzers that like to climb up there and "investigate" things. Someday we may be having schnauzer sausages if they knock the remote off the table.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghause* /forum/post/16140366
> 
> 
> My reaction was a little less PG. Three foot fall.



ouch.










that's a tough break (no pun intended)... it must have landed just right to damage it...


mine has hit the floor several times, courtesy of the cats (or myself) and all has been well so far...


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16133309
> 
> 
> First, you need to go to Randy's site (see post 4218 for his link) and fetch the icons for the stations you want to depict. (This is optional but real cool). His inventory is quite impressive. Place the icons in a common folder (after the download/expansion) on your machine to use in the favorite setup step.
> 
> 
> Within each activity, go to the Settings tab and select setup favorites. You will get a screen with up to 4 pages of 6 channels each to enter in the channel number, a "label" and then a button to choose an icon ("Select Image").
> 
> 
> When you punch that button you will get a screen with several "plain" icons (not the ones you loaded down from Randy's cool site); select the Browse... option to get a screen to look for other icons which opens another window where you have to select Browse again to find the folder you stored the downloaded icons. Once in that folder, double click the right channel icon where you will get back to the prior screen and the icon will eventually appear; if you got the right one, hit the "Select Image" button and you will be returned to the Favorites setup screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat 23 more times....



Duck

I did get all favorites done I had to use the My New Command option to setup my HDTV commands. This was after I got Dish Network favorites done which was very easy(even for me). Now I am off to Randy's Icons for images.


Back from Randy's Images and everything was as smooth as silk. I am impressed with the clarity and ease of install.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghause* /forum/post/16140343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.



I feel your pain! I'm sooooo sorry.










You didn't by chance purchase it with one of those credit cards that warrant against any thing? Did you? I hope....


----------



## ghause




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16143808
> 
> 
> You didn't by chance purchase it with one of those credit cards that warrant against any thing? Did you? I hope....



I'm only covered by my cc for 90 days. Good idea though, I never would have thought of that.


I submitted a ticket to Logitech. I'm just hoping they will fix it. It seems so wrong to toss it in a landfill.


----------



## wagswvu

I just got a Harmony One about two weeks ago and thus far it's been an awesome remote. Lately however, it seems that the motion sensor has lost a lot of it's sensitivity. When I first got it, you couldn't touch it without the LCD and backlight turning on. Now you have to violently shake it before it will turn on. Does anybody have any thoughts? I don't think their is a setting to control this.


----------



## rudyzooti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wagswvu* /forum/post/16149016
> 
> 
> I just got a Harmony One about two weeks ago and thus far it's been an awesome remote. Lately however, it seems that the motion sensor has lost a lot of it's sensitivity. When I first got it, you couldn't touch it without the LCD and backlight turning on. Now you have to violently shake it before it will turn on. Does anybody have any thoughts? I don't think their is a setting to control this.



Hi:


I am starting to notice the same thing, also after about two weeks, although maybe not as extreme as you report. It would be good to hear from others about this.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudyzooti* /forum/post/16149144
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I am starting to notice the same thing, also after about two weeks, although maybe not as extreme as you report. It would be good to hear from others about this.



I don't need to violently shake it, but I have found that if it doesn't light up immediately, rotating it so that the buttons face down always lights it up... i.e., after I pick it up I rotate my wrist so that the IR emitter is pointing at my face, which naturally faces the buttons down. I can hear the ball rolling when I do this.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16143800
> 
> 
> Duck
> 
> I did get all favorites done I had to use the My New Command option to setup my HDTV commands. This was after I got Dish Network favorites done which was very easy(even for me). Now I am off to Randy's Icons for images.
> 
> 
> Back from Randy's Images and everything was as smooth as silk. I am impressed with the clarity and ease of install.



Glad it finally worked out for you.


I have done several setups with Direct TV using favorites for other folks (as I do not have Direct TV service) and did not run into the issues you described. Curious.... Would have believe that the Dish setup would have been similar...


----------



## lazarusbf

Hello everyone


i just have (only) discovered and bought the fabulous Harmony One and i have a few inevitable questions to make it work perfectly as i'd wish.

Sorry if issues have already been discussed beforehand but there are so many pages to read..

Well if some good soul could ever reply to a couple:


1. I have my Tv (sony kdl46w3550) remote recognized easily but, even though i also tried the manual customize of functions by pressing buttons facing the H1, i still cannot find a function on the H1 that i happen to use regularly, it's the "info" button which shows various things with the clock a.o.

I've been to the settings and have it recognized manually but it's not in the H1 screen buttons nor on the remote ones (or i 'm blind)


2. Is it possible to erase/remove (lcd) screen buttons that i never use for a device ? My Yamaha amplifier has 18 function pages on the H1 screen (!) whereas 3 pages would be enough. I thought that through manually personalizing it would only display those i entered but still it will display all 18 pages.


3. I'm experiencing trouble when going from one channel to another when i call a channel though the customized button on the H1 screen (i've added channel icons and fixed the channel number): most of my 10 or 20-something channels do not appear but always just channel 1. Looks like it's calling the correct channel number too slow and then the decoder 'thinks' i'm calling channel 2 while i want 23 for example (or it shows channel1 when i call channel 13 or 14,15,16 etc) How can i fix it if i still want to use my buttons with icons on the screen rather than just the number buttons on the remote ?


hope i'm getting understood as english is not my 1st language - sorry.


thanks for any help


----------



## jeffro23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lark* /forum/post/15914464
> 
> 
> Yes -- that makes complete sense. I've got it. My HDMI input is number 7, so I'll just program the H1 to have all activities go to input 7.
> 
> 
> I just figured out that I also am able to configure my tv so that it only recognizes one input anyway by going into the menu and identifying all other inputs as "skip" -- so this will mean the H1 couldn't switch to another input even if it wanted to.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.



same issue here. Ive had my H1 for a while now but just got an HDMI receiver to do the video source switching for me. Id rather be able to skip the instruction to switch inputs on my TV, even if its the same input. Ive noticed that my Mitusbishi LCD takes a long time switching inputs. Things flicker for about 10 seconds. Im wondering if this will even happen if its the same input. I guess Im just asking if theres a way to remove any unnecessary commands.


----------



## ccotenj

something doesn't sound right here... this doesn't happen for me...


the h1 should remember the state of the input, and not bother to attempt to switch it...


are you sure the delay isn't happening in the switch (i.e. the avr in your case)... i'm using a denon 2308 in my secondary setup, and the video switching in that takes a few seconds to occur...


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudyzooti* /forum/post/16149144
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I am starting to notice the same thing, also after about two weeks, although maybe not as extreme as you report. It would be good to hear from others about this.



Same with me; what I do is just touch the screen and it lights up (without processing any command). Then I just go ahead and use it. Not a big deal to me.


However, when I'm on the treadmill (and it sits on the console), seems like any minor vibration lights it up. I have sensitivity set at "average" or "medium" (or whatever that setting it). Go figure...


----------



## PaPaPeer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16100896
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Will try and keep you posted if it works.
> 
> 
> Yes i have a USB input and it works well with playing different formats. The only thing i couldn't make work was playing protected lossless WMA songs, but everything else works fine.



Hi,


I have the following setup:

HD Cable box UPC connected by HDMI to TX-NR906

Samsung BD-P1500 connected by HDMI to TX-NR906

Samsung LE37A656 HD TV connected by HDMI to TX-NR906

Windows media library connected to TX-NR906 by UTP.


I have got everything working except for the NET/USB mode....


Did you (or anybody else) find a solution to get this to work with the Harmony One at all?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffro23* /forum/post/16150748
> 
> 
> same issue here. Ive had my H1 for a while now but just got an HDMI receiver to do the video source switching for me. Id rather be able to skip the instruction to switch inputs on my TV, even if its the same input. Ive noticed that my Mitusbishi LCD takes a long time switching inputs. Things flicker for about 10 seconds. Im wondering if this will even happen if its the same input. I guess Im just asking if theres a way to remove any unnecessary commands.



If you run through the activity setup wizard again and specify the same input for all activities it will not try to switch the TV input. I have a Mitsu Plasma and a HDMI receiver so I know this first hand.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaPaPeer* /forum/post/16153873
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the following setup:
> 
> HD Cable box UPC connected by HDMI to TX-NR906
> 
> Samsung BD-P1500 connected by HDMI to TX-NR906
> 
> Samsung LE37A656 HD TV connected by HDMI to TX-NR906
> 
> Windows media library connected to TX-NR906 by UTP.
> 
> 
> I have got everything working except for the NET/USB mode....
> 
> 
> Did you (or anybody else) find a solution to get this to work with the Harmony One at all?



Did you see my posts above:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=4145 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=4151 


The Harmony database has commands built in to access the Net and USB modes as if they were discreet inputs, so its fairly simple to set up an activity that gets the receiver into those modes - just start an activity with either Net or USB selected as the receiver input. What the Harmony database does not have is the alternate transport commands for the Net modes. These you will have to teach your H1 from the OEM remote, then use them for all the transport commands in the Net and USB activities. I learned all the alternate Net code set commands as NetFF, NetRew, NetPlay, NetStop, etc. Been working like a charm for years with my TX-NR801 and either my H880 or H1.


BTW, I just ordered a new TX-SR876 to replace my trusty 'ol NR801. The SR876 is essentially identical to the NR906 except for the Net and USB functions. After hardly ever using the digital playback modes on the 801 I just couldn't justify the price difference to jump up to the 906, since I have a media PC connected to the reciever anyway via optical digital... the PC playback interfaces, be it iTunes or Media Monkey or whatever, are just easier to use than the receiver GUI. If you have a remote media library that you don't want to move or duplicate, the 906 is not a bad option, though.


EDIT: I just added a 906 to my account... it has but one input set up for both Net and USB. You can use this and just toggle between modes (as with the OEM remote). However, the receiver does support discrete commands for both Net Audio and USB modes... they are contained in the Onkyo spreadsheet attached HERE (along with a wealth of other discreet commands that the OEM remote does not have). You can copy and paste the Pronto Hex code for any command you want to add to your account into an email to Harmony customer service and they will add it to your account.


----------



## jeffro23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16153939
> 
> 
> If you run through the activity setup wizard again and specify the same input for all activities it will not try to switch the TV input. I have a Mitsu Plasma and a HDMI receiver so I know this first hand.




Appreciate it! just hooked my pioneer vsx-01txh up to my Mitsu just now. Ill run through the setup again. thanks!


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16150136
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> i just have (only) discovered and bought the fabulous Harmony One and i have a few inevitable questions to make it work perfectly as i'd wish.
> 
> Sorry if issues have already been discussed beforehand but there are so many pages to read..
> 
> Well if some good soul could ever reply to a couple:
> 
> 
> 1. I have my Tv (sony kdl46w3550) remote recognized easily but, even though i also tried the manual customize of functions by pressing buttons facing the H1, i still cannot find a function on the H1 that i happen to use regularly, it's the "info" button which shows various things with the clock a.o.
> 
> I've been to the settings and have it recognized manually but it's not in the H1 screen buttons nor on the remote ones (or i 'm blind)
> 
> 
> 2. Is it possible to erase/remove (lcd) screen buttons that i never use for a device ? My Yamaha amplifier has 18 function pages on the H1 screen (!) whereas 3 pages would be enough. I thought that through manually personalizing it would only display those i entered but still it will display all 18 pages.
> 
> 
> 3. I'm experiencing trouble when going from one channel to another when i call a channel though the customized button on the H1 screen (i've added channel icons and fixed the channel number): most of my 10 or 20-something channels do not appear but always just channel 1. Looks like it's calling the correct channel number too slow and then the decoder 'thinks' i'm calling channel 2 while i want 23 for example (or it shows channel1 when i call channel 13 or 14,15,16 etc) How can i fix it if i still want to use my buttons with icons on the screen rather than just the number buttons on the remote ?
> 
> 
> hope i'm getting understood as english is not my 1st language - sorry.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help



When a post gets the bottom of a page, it's never read. Upping it, in case..


----------



## bplewis24

1) The info button is one of the four hard buttons in the center of the remote...I believe it's right above or below the "Guide" button on the right hand side. If it's not corresponding to the Sony TV "info" button then you may have to change it around. Maybe the Sony calls it something else?


2) Yes, you can go into the software for the additional buttons and you should see every page of buttons on there. Just change the values to nothing and they should go away.


3) I haven't done anything like this, but I'm thinking you need to introduce a delay or something before the 2nd number. Example: 2->delay->3 for channel 23.


Brandon


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klop01* /forum/post/16140282
> 
> 
> Have a Harmony One and PS3. Use a wii Logitech wireless keyboard with the keyboard adapter that came with it in the USB port in the PS3 to surf the net using the PS3. While watching a BluRay movie I noticed I could control the movie from the arrows on the keyboard. Is there a way to setup the Harmony One to use the keyboard adapter to control BluRay movies? Thanks and any input is appreciated.



Only if your keyboard is listed under the PS3 devices. Otherwise, you could try to get it to learn the commands from your keyboard.


----------



## lazarusbf

thanks bplewis24, will try this











EDIT: ok most issues solved now


I just have this last issue: i'd like to select tv channels (through decoder device, not just tv) by pressing tv channels icons on the lcd screen (just like it's possible on the tv section) but i can't figure out how i must/can do this

thanks


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16155380
> 
> 
> thanks bplewis24, will try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ok most issues solved now
> 
> 
> I just have this last issue: i'd like to select tv channels (through decoder device, not just tv) by pressing tv channels icons on the lcd screen (just like it's possible on the tv section) but i can't figure out how i must/can do this
> 
> thanks



Go into the device settings for your tv and make the delay shorter.


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16157016
> 
> 
> Go into the device settings for your tv and make the delay shorter.



??? It's not a delay problem. I think i got misunderstood or you read my initial message a page before, but now it's just the question whether it's possible or not to configure 24 tv channels favourites with their icons on the H1 screen for the _decoder_ device (and not the TV device which i already configured as such but i always watch tv through decoder and never through direct cable broadcast).


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16157518
> 
> 
> ??? It's not a delay problem. I think i got misunderstood or you read my initial message a page before, but now it's just the question wether it's possible or not to configure 24 tv channels favourites with their icons on the H1 screen for the decoder section (and not the TV section which i already configured as such but i always watch tv through decoder and never through direct cable broadcast).



From your original post, crosbyct's advise is correct for issue number 3... specifically it would be the inter-key delay setting.


For this issue, whichever device you declare as the tuning device for that activity would be the only device eligible to have favorite channels assigned within that activity. So if your activity for watching TV with decoder has the decoder set as the tuning device, any favorite channels you set up will automatically send out IR commands to the decoder. It should automatically work that way.


Is it possible that when you set up the activity you declared the TV as the tuning device and then manually remapped the hard key number buttons to control the decoder? That's the only way I can think of that the favorites would not also be mapped to the decoder.


----------



## wonderbread57

Can I get speed up how fast the harmoney sends the channel of my favorites and also macros?


I have my cable box set at 0 delay and so if I want to watch NBC HD I can manually punch in 7 - 6 - 7 as fast as I can and the remote and cable box will respond in kind but if I click the NBC-HD favorite icon, the remote will send the 7 -6 -7 rrreeaallyy slowly. Ok, maybe not sooo slow but it's not 0 sec delay, it's more like 100ms delay between sends. Anyway to speed this up? Also to speed up macros?


thanks


----------



## lazarusbf

Hello calabria & crosbyct, you were absolutely right, it was a delay thing. Thanks. Easy as that.


----------



## ghause

Well H1ners I'm done. For my broken LCD Logitech offered me a new H1 at half of the $250 list price. No thanks.


I was never that big a fan of the touchscreen. And my gear wants me to hold it horizontally to pick up signals, which makes reading/hitting the touchscreen difficult. It was easy to program, but impossible to tweak. Back to hard buttons for me.


So H1ners, I bid you adieu.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/16158273
> 
> 
> Can I get speed up how fast the harmoney sends the channel of my favorites and also macros?
> 
> 
> I have my cable box set at 0 delay and so if I want to watch NBC HD I can manually punch in 7 - 6 - 7 as fast as I can and the remote and cable box will respond in kind but if I click the NBC-HD favorite icon, the remote will send the 7 -6 -7 rrreeaallyy slowly. Ok, maybe not sooo slow but it's not 0 sec delay, it's more like 100ms delay between sends. Anyway to speed this up? Also to speed up macros?
> 
> 
> thanks



Same problem as lazarusbf. Lower the inter-key delay as jcalabria stated a few posts above.


----------



## lazarusbf

One last question finally: is it possible to change devices order on the lcd screen ? one of my most used device (decoder) is only on page 3 whereas amplifier is page 1 while i don't use it too often. I tried deleting them in the logitech program then re-entering them in the order i'd wished but it changed nothing, looks like it decides itself the order of devices..


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16161725
> 
> 
> One last question finally: is it possible to change devices order on the lcd screen ? one of my most used device (decoder) is only on page 3 whereas amplifier is page 1 while i don't use it too often. I tried deleting them in the logitech program then re-entering them in the order i'd wished but it changed nothing, looks like it decides itself the order of devices..



The order of devices changes according to the activity you are in... Whichever devices that are in use for the current activity are at the top of the list.


You basically should never be in device mode, though. You ARE using activities, aren't you? And you have added whatever keys you need in device mode to your activity, right?


----------



## lazarusbf

I don't use activities much because it interferes as soon as i change activity, or then i have to adjust plenty of settings.

Eg: watch tv (it turns on decoder and tv), but if i want just after this to watch something i recorded on my dvd/HDrive player, i have set an activity too where...the tv is to be turned on (of course) and then it's shutthing it off as it was already ON from the last activity. Same for other activities, like watching a dvd after watching tv, how can it know i was already watching telly ? (and if ever i delete the 'turn on TV' task it will not turn it on if ever my 1st activity is use the telly..)


*confused*


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16162206
> 
> 
> I don't use activities much because it interferes as soon as i change activity, or then i have to adjust plenty of settings.
> 
> Eg: watch tv (it turns on decoder and tv), but if i want just after this to watch something i recorded on my dvd/HDrive player, i have set an activity too where...the tv is to be turned on (of course) and then it's shutthing it off as it was already ON from the last activity. Same for other activities, like watching a dvd after watching tv, how can it know i was already watching telly ? (and if ever i delete the 'turn on TV' task it will not turn it on if ever my 1st activity is use the telly..)
> 
> 
> *confused*



The remote will remember that your TV is on when switching activities. It should not shut it off and on when switching. You may want to run the activity wizards again and make sure they are setup properly. All of the Harmony remotes are activity based and best used with Activities.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16162206
> 
> 
> I don't use activities much because it interferes as soon as i change activity, or then i have to adjust plenty of settings.
> 
> Eg: watch tv (it turns on decoder and tv), but if i want just after this to watch something i recorded on my dvd/HDrive player, i have set an activity too where...the tv is to be turned on (of course) and then it's shutthing it off as it was already ON from the last activity. Same for other activities, like watching a dvd after watching tv, how can it know i was already watching telly ? (and if ever i delete the 'turn on TV' task it will not turn it on if ever my 1st activity is use the telly..)
> 
> 
> *confused*



you are defeating one of the main purposes of using a harmony remote if you do it the way you are... as far as "how will it know what is on already?", that's what the "state technology" is doing for you... it remembers the state of your components (and their associated inputs)...


as someone else suggest, re-run your activity setups... if you still run into problems, post here, and we'll help you figure them out...


you should almost never have to go into "devices" on the remote once you get it properly sorted out...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16162206
> 
> 
> I don't use activities much because it interferes as soon as i change activity, or then i have to adjust plenty of settings.
> 
> Eg: watch tv (it turns on decoder and tv), but if i want just after this to watch something i recorded on my dvd/HDrive player, i have set an activity too where...the tv is to be turned on (of course) and then it's shutthing it off as it was already ON from the last activity. Same for other activities, like watching a dvd after watching tv, how can it know i was already watching telly ? (and if ever i delete the 'turn on TV' task it will not turn it on if ever my 1st activity is use the telly..)
> 
> 
> *confused*



Not being a wise guy, but... if you don't use activities you might as well have bought $10 universal remote at Home Depot. Activities are the whole reason to use a Harmony remote and what makes them different from the rest. You should be able to sort through whatever issues you are having. First place to start is to rerun your activity setups and be sure to use whatever discrete power and input commands that the Harmony has to offer for your devices. As you can see, help is available here (the Logitech forums are also quite good - there are several regulars there who are extremely knowledgeable and patient).


----------



## wonderbread57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16161720
> 
> 
> Same problem as lazarusbf. Lower the inter-key delay as jcalabria stated a few posts above.



The inter-key delay of the DVR is set to 0. When I click a favorite channel it sends the channel numbers slowly, unlike when I enter the numbers manually (very fast). Any other ideas?


----------



## wvasko

jcalabria

I don't think at all of you as a wise guy but some of us may be on a slower learning curve and I like the idea of having just one remote with my 1. HDMI Switch, 2. Toshiba TV, 3. HD-A35 Player, 4. Panasonic DVD Player, 5. Dish Receiver, 6. X-Box 360 and 7. eventually when the adapter comes in my PS3. I have spent more time looking for a misplaced remote I need than I care to admit. You being a AV design engineer are probably eons ahead of some of us on forum with the programming skills necessary to get the job done. (me especially) The good news is, it's fun tweaking all these goodies. Also there is no 10.00 universal remote at Home Depot that has such pretty pictures.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/16162775
> 
> 
> The inter-key delay of the DVR is set to 0. When I click a favorite channel it sends the channel numbers slowly, unlike when I enter the numbers manually (very fast). Any other ideas?



Yeah I hear ya, mine is still a little slow on my Dish receiver. Changing the inter-key delay helped a little for me. Maybe there's another way to fix it but I haven't found it.


----------



## lazarusbf

Alright, alright. I'll definitely go further in exploring Activities, you're all absolutely right.

I'll have another check in the settings..and must find out why:


if i have the 'watch a dvd' activity, it turns on tv, sets in on right AV channel, turns on dvd player and turns on (sound) amplifier and sets it to '6ch input' as needed.


now if i want to play a high def video that is on my Western Digital TV player, it should do the same but now with the 'AUX' input instead on the amplifier, which it CANNOT do apparently for the '6ch input' is considered a different option on my amplifier, not just another auxiliary input. I don't know if i'm being clear on this.

I mean, even without the H1, when i select an input entry on my (amplifier) remote, it won't change it unless i press once again on the '6 channel input' button to deactivate it. Now does this mean the only solution is to tell in the H1 dvd activity that first it needs to set the amplifier on 6Ch input when i start it, and then when i quit to 'set it once again' on 6ch input so that it's turned off ? i bet the H1 will 'think' "it's already on 6chinput so i won't do it twice"


*puzzled again*

*feels he's getting boring now and would better learn by himself*


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16163748
> 
> 
> jcalabria
> 
> I don't think at all of you as a wise guy but some of us may be on a slower learning curve and I like the idea of having just one remote with my 1. HDMI Switch, 2. Toshiba TV, 3. HD-A35 Player, 4. Panasonic DVD Player, 5. Dish Receiver, 6. X-Box 360 and 7. eventually when the adapter comes in my PS3. I have spent more time looking for a misplaced remote I need than I care to admit. You being a AV design engineer are probably eons ahead of some of us on forum with the programming skills necessary to get the job done. (me especially) The good news is, it's fun tweaking all these goodies. Also there is no 10.00 universal remote at Home Depot that has such pretty pictures.



While I regularly design commercial AV systems large and small, I have never written a line of Crestron or AMX control code. If I have any advantage over some folks (only some, though, especially on this forum), it is that I understand what I want to happen at the equipment level, not that I'm a programming wiz. I'm of an age that programming is not necessarily my strong suit. My college programming courses - over 30 years ago - consisted of entering lines of Fortran code onto punch cards to be handed into the SYSOP to run in overnight batches. I get headaches writing Excel spreadsheet formulas that do more than add two cells, lol, but I have never had any problem programming any of my Harmonys to do what I want. I passed my 880 down to my son when I got the One and he programmed his to do WAY more (he has multiple displays - used as a sports nut's PoP with multiple audio sources) with no help from me... and he was a criminology major in college, not an engineering major. My brother is a fairly non-technical Audi sales manager and he had no trouble programming his 520 on his own, either. Its not that hard once you click on the idea of what activities are and what they can do for you.


The real beauty of activities is that anybody can walk into my family room... even my wife, lol, and get the TV, the cable box and the AVR all set up and ready to go, all on the right inputs, all in the right modes... with just a single button press.


Anyway, whatever those of us here DO know, I think most of us are willing to share and help, so why not get the most out of your H1. If someone hasn't run into a problem you might be having, somebody else likely will have. As I said, its not that hard, but it may take some patience. Once things start clicking for you, I bet you will soon be offering advice to other newbies that run into the sma issues that once stumped you. At least I hope you would... that's what makes these forums so useful.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16164133
> 
> 
> Alright, alright. I'll definitely go further in exploring Activities, you're all absolutely right.
> 
> I'll have another check in the settings..and must find out why:
> 
> 
> if i have the 'watch a dvd' activity, it turns on tv, sets in on right AV channel, turns on dvd player and turns on (sound) amplifier and sets it to '6ch input' as needed.
> 
> 
> now if i want to play a high def video that is on my Western Digital TV player, it should do the same but now with the 'AUX' input instead on the amplifier, which it CANNOT do apparently for the '6ch input' is considered a different option on my amplifier, not just another auxiliary input. I don't know if i'm being clear on this.
> 
> I mean, even without the H1, when i select an input entry on my (amplifier) remote, it won't change it unless i press once again on the '6 channel input' button to deactivate it. Now does this mean the only solution is to tell in the H1 dvd activity that first it needs to set the amplifier on 6Ch input when i start it, and then when i quit to 'set it once again' on 6ch input so that it's turned off ? i bet the H1 will 'think' "it's already on 6chinput so i won't do it twice"
> 
> 
> *puzzled again*
> 
> *feels he's getting boring now and would better learn by himself*



The H1 will remember power and input states between activities, but it will not remember your audio modes like your 6-ch setting... thats no different to the H1 than what channel you were watching. I don't have your specific equipment, but I suspect that you will need to let the basic activity setup handle the power and inputs, but then go into the advanced setup and add additional commands to your activity startup and shutdown sequences to activate and then deactivate any special modes you use within an activity. Since it doesn't remember those settings, turning on what you need for a specific activity and then turning it back to some universal mode (e.g, stereo) when you are done would be advisable.


Another possible way to deal with this situation... It may also be possible to set your AVR to default to the correct listening mode for each of your inputs... I know that my Onkyo receivers can be set to go into any listening mode by default for any input (even for different types of signals presented to that same input)... this way the Harmony doesn't have to know or care about the listening modes since the receiver has been programmed to use the right one automatically when you change sources.


----------



## Terran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonderbread57* /forum/post/16162775
> 
> 
> The inter-key delay of the DVR is set to 0. When I click a favorite channel it sends the channel numbers slowly, unlike when I enter the numbers manually (very fast). Any other ideas?



Page 88 had some other suggestions... I've had good luck with these settings: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post14448286 


Good luck!


----------



## midnightman

Does the HELP button fix the problem at that time only? or it also tries to fix (by modifying) the activity so next time using HELP won't be needed?


----------



## wvasko

[/quote]Anyway, whatever those of us here DO know, I think most of us are willing to share and help, so why not get the most out of your H1. If someone hasn't run into a problem you might be having, somebody else likely will have. As I said, its not that hard, but it may take some patience. Once things start clicking for you, I bet you will soon be offering advice to other newbies that run into the sma issues that once stumped you. At least I hope you would... that's what makes these forums so useful.[/quote]


jcalabria

You get no argument from me I just want to borrow your son for a while.









My 1st PC many years ago was a Tandy from Radio Shack and I learned the art of just shuffling through it until a bell would go off (6 months later)and something I had read 16 times all of a sudden made sense to me. The beauty of it is, it's fun and I'm in my 70s and not a high school graduate. (had to work) and not a complaint. All the equipment I have with the exception of Dish Satellite, I setup 90% of it. Yes I also knew how to program my VCR when it was in style.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16165289
> 
> 
> Does the HELP button fix the problem at that time only? or it also tries to fix (by modifying) the activity so next time using HELP won't be needed?



i'm a bit confused by this question... generally speaking, you end up using the "help" button if for some reason something doesn't go on/off, doesn't set to the correct input, etc.


it's not "fixing" the activity, per se.... it's "fixing" what it _should_ have done...


can you describe more about your scenario, so we can get a better idea of what you are asking?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wvasko* /forum/post/16167453
> 
> 
> You get no argument from me I just want to borrow your son for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st PC many years ago was a Tandy from Radio Shack and I learned the art of just shuffling through it until a bell would go off (6 months later)and something I had read 16 times all of a sudden made sense to me. The beauty of it is, it's fun and I'm in my 70s and not a high school graduate. (had to work) and not a complaint. All the equipment I have with the exception of Dish Satellite, I setup 90% of it. Yes I also knew how to program my VCR when it was in style.



I had a Commodore 64 that I spent hours programming in BASIC to just generate color bars, lol. No use for it... just wanted to do it. That was the peak of my programming. I love to tinker with PC hardware (I've built about a dozen PCs from scratch) and use them all the time (CAD, spreadsheets, word processing, graphics) but writing code... no, not me.


Glad to see you're still interested in doing and learning this stuff "at your age", lol. I thought I was the oldster here at 53.


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16167453
> 
> 
> i'm a bit confused by this question... generally speaking, you end up using the "help" button if for some reason something doesn't go on/off, doesn't set to the correct input, etc.
> 
> 
> it's not "fixing" the activity, per se.... it's "fixing" what it _should_ have done...
> 
> 
> can you describe more about your scenario, so we can get a better idea of what you are asking?



For example, my "Watch a DVD" does not set correct input for the AV receiver. The HELP button asks me a series of questions and basically cycles through all inputs (AV receiver) until finding the correct one.

I meant to ask:

Does the HELP button save this "fix" to the "Watch a DVD" activity (somehow)? So, hopefully next time this activity will just work.


Thank you for any input!


----------



## Beerstalker

No the help button does not change the programming of the remote in any way. It simply sends out the different IR signals that the activity uses to set itself up and asks you if those commands fix the problem. If they don't it sends out more commands and keeps asking until you say the problem is fixed. If you have to use the help button every time you run an activity then the activity isn't set up properly and you need to change it's settings.


From your post it sounds to me like you do not have your input settings for the receiver set up properly so you need to work on that.


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16167463
> 
> 
> I had a Commodore 64 that I spent hours programming in BASIC to just generate color bars, lol. No use for it... just wanted to do it. That was the peak of my programming. I love to tinker with PC hardware (I've built about a dozen PCs from scratch) and use them all the time (CAD, spreadsheets, word processing, graphics) but writing code... no, not me.
> 
> 
> Glad to see you're still interested in doing and learning this stuff "at your age", lol. I thought I was the oldster here at 53.



Well wild women and whiskey are out so I had to find replacements


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16168076
> 
> 
> For example, my "Watch a DVD" does not set correct input for the AV receiver. The HELP button asks me a series of questions and basically cycles through all inputs (AV receiver) until finding the correct one.
> 
> I meant to ask:
> 
> Does the HELP button save this "fix" to the "Watch a DVD" activity (somehow)? So, hopefully next time this activity will just work.
> 
> 
> Thank you for any input!



what beer said... go back and review the "watch a dvd" activity and ensure that it is set up correctly...


we've all done it...


----------



## Dave8844

I love my Harmony 1 but it does one thing on my system that drives me crazy, I'm hoping someone can help me. I have an older Yamaha receiver that cycles from Auto to DTS to something else every time you hit DVD or CD on the original remote.


The problem with my Harmony is that when it powers on the receiver, it correctly switches the the appropriate input, however, if that input is the same as the last input used when it was powered down, it switches the setting from Auto to DTS (as if someone hit the DVD button again after powering it on) and I have no sound, have to switch it back manually or with help. If the last input used was CD then I power it on by "Watch a DVD" its fine because it just switches it once.


I have tried adjusting the repeat and delay settings but that doesn't affect it, its only sending the signal once, it just messes it up if it was on that input when powered on. Any ideas?


----------



## bplewis24

If I remember correctly, you can go into the H1 software and check on the settings of that device (your AVR), and it will have an option to say that your AVR either starts on the same input every time or that it starts up on the last input from before the last power-down state. You want the software to recognize it as doing the latter.


Brandon


----------



## lazarusbf

Hi again

erm..in Activities, obviously i had programmed the H1 so that it turned on my tv (for every activity), but then i notice that it interferes as soon as i want to go for a second activity afterwards.

Eg: i have "watch tv", so it turns on tv and turns on decoder. If a bit later i might want to watch a dvd, i'm supposed to quit the TV activity and launch the dvd thing, but by quitting the tv activity it turns off tv..to re-turn it ON seconds later as my 'watch dvd' activity turns on my tv too.


Should i delete from all activities the 'power ON' tv function ? Do you guys work like that ?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16181006
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> erm..in Activities, obviously i had programmed the H1 so that it turned on my tv (for every activity), but then i notice that it interferes as soon as i want to go for a second activity afterwards.
> 
> Eg: i have "watch tv", so it turns on tv and turns on decoder. If a bit later i might want to watch a dvd, i'm supposed to quit the TV activity and launch the dvd thing, but by quitting the tv activity it turns off tv..to re-turn it ON seconds later as my 'watch dvd' activity turns on my tv too.
> 
> 
> Should i delete from all activities the 'power ON' tv function ? Do you guys work like that ?



No, I would delete your activities and run the wizard again to ensure that all of the activities are setup properly. When the activities are setup properly your H1 will remember that the TV is already on and not turn it off/on when switching activities. Perhaps you accidentally told it to power off the TV when exiting each activity by mistake?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16181006
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> erm..in Activities, obviously i had programmed the H1 so that it turned on my tv (for every activity), but then i notice that it interferes as soon as i want to go for a second activity afterwards.
> 
> Eg: i have "watch tv", so it turns on tv and turns on decoder. If a bit later i might want to watch a dvd, i'm supposed to quit the TV activity and launch the dvd thing, but by quitting the tv activity it turns off tv..to re-turn it ON seconds later as my 'watch dvd' activity turns on my tv too.
> 
> 
> Should i delete from all activities the 'power ON' tv function ? Do you guys work like that ?



You don't have to quit one activity before you start another... you can just go from one activity directly to the next. If both activities used the TV the Harmony should send no TV power commands out at all. When I switch directly from Watch TV to Watch BluRay/DVD, the cable box turns off, the Blu-ray player fires up, the AVR switches inputs and the TV switches inputs. Both the AVR and TV are used in either activity so their power state never changes.


You do not want to delete the power on from the activity startups... if you do it will not turn the TV on when you start an activity "cold". As crosbyct noted, also make sure you didn't add any power off commands to the activity shutdowns either.


----------



## lazarusbf

Hey thanks again for you (quick!) help.




I'm thinking of getting a screen protection (clear film, like on the PSP or nintendo DS), but will it affect the touch much ? I guess by setting the sensivity to a higher level it would work, or would you not recommend it ?


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16181728
> 
> 
> Hey thanks again for you (quick!) help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a screen protection (clear film, like on the PSP or nintendo DS), but will it affect the touch much ? I guess by setting the sensivity to a higher level it would work, or would you not recommend it ?



i wouldn't bother, i used one for a few days and took it off, made the remote ugly and it really doesn't scratch very easy at all.


unlike an ipod you won't be carrying it in your pocket or somewhere that it's jumbled with other things that could scratch it. it's going to sit pretty on your coffee table, end table, couch, bed whatever.


plus did i mention the screen really is very scratch resistant, logitech did a good job.


----------



## freshane

I have a screen protector on mine and you can't even notice it. I had an extra one from my 60gb zen player and it fit perfectly. I've had mine for about a month, screen is still sensitive and remote lights up automatically when picked up. Some people have mentioned that after 2 weeks the motion sensor is not as sensitive, this was discussed a few pages back.


Has anyone had issues with those weird dots showing up on the screen?? I believe I read something about this before. Would that be caused by over charging the remote?? I only charge mine when it gets low. I would think charging it every night wouldn't be good for the battery


----------



## Ronman79

Freshane,



I got this from the Harmony One website. You can charge it any time it's not in use. I added the emphasis on the last bit.



Ronman



Tutorial: When to charge your Harmony Remote


Detailed Description

How will I know when my Remote needs to be charged?



Answer

There is a battery power level indicator located at the top of the Remote's screen (LCD). When the indicator is reduced to only a single red cell, your remote will need to be charged. Also, when the battery is about to lose power you will get a message displayed on the remote.

*Note: You can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered.*


----------



## TheMoose

What kind of battery life is everyone getting?

My 880 would go a week without needing a charge but after 2 days my H1 needs to be charged.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16182917
> 
> 
> What kind of battery life is everyone getting?
> 
> My 880 would go a week without needing a charge but after 2 days my H1 needs to be charged.



5-6 days... not bad but definitely shorter than I got with the 880.


----------



## Ronman79

I don't know about batt life, becuase I leave mine resting in it's nice little snuggly home-like cradle, tucked away each and every night after we're done!!!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronman79* /forum/post/16183366
> 
> 
> I don't know about batt life, becuase I leave mine resting in it's nice little snuggly home-like cradle, tucked away each and every night after we're done!!!



+1... it's safer from my cats there...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16181728
> 
> 
> Hey thanks again for you (quick!) help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a screen protection (clear film, like on the PSP or nintendo DS), but will it affect the touch much ? I guess by setting the sensivity to a higher level it would work, or would you not recommend it ?



nah, don't bother... as someone else pointed out, it's hard to scratch...


not to say it's impossible... my upstairs one does have some scratches (and a few other blems on it), but it works just fine... it's a remote... i figure it's not the end of the world if it gets a little banged up...


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16182917
> 
> 
> What kind of battery life is everyone getting?
> 
> My 880 would go a week without needing a charge but after 2 days my H1 needs to be charged.



have you been updating the remote a lot? even doing that a couple times kills off the battery quick i've found.


early on when i first got it i'd update it 5-6 times in a day to make small adjustments and the battery would die off fast, not it can go a god 5 days or more on a full charge.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16183978
> 
> 
> have you been updating the remote a lot? even doing that a couple times kills off the battery quick i've found.
> 
> 
> early on when i first got it i'd update it 5-6 times in a day to make small adjustments and the battery would die off fast, not it can go a god 5 days or more on a full charge.



I've only updated it a couple of times since I got it, the 2 day battery life has been the same since I got it.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16184258
> 
> 
> I've only updated it a couple of times since I got it, the 2 day battery life has been the same since I got it.



possibly try letting the battery totally die, to the point where the remote turns off, then give it a charge, the software may not be detecting the battery level correctly.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16184488
> 
> 
> possibly try letting the battery totally die, to the point where the remote turns off, then give it a charge, the software may not be detecting the battery level correctly.



I've already done that.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16184568
> 
> 
> I've already done that.



normal usage should net you more than a couple days, you'd really have to be a couch potato moving the remote around a lot to wear it down so fast, so i'd imagine it could be a bad battery?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16184683
> 
> 
> normal usage should net you more than a couple days, you'd really have to be a couch potato moving the remote around a lot to wear it down so fast, so i'd imagine it could be a bad battery?



I'll swap it out with my 880 battery & see if that makes a difference, if it does I'll get ahold of Logitech & see about a replacement.


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/16169000
> 
> 
> From your post it sounds to me like you do not have your input settings for the receiver set up properly so you need to work on that.



Thanks, but I wish the reason could be that simple.


If my AV receiver uses 1 button to cycle through all inputs, then how does the remote gets to the correct one without knowing at which input the AV was at to begin with?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16185012
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I wish the reason could be that simple.
> 
> 
> If my AV receiver uses 1 button to cycle through all inputs, then how does the remote gets to the correct one without knowing at which input the AV was at to begin with?



As long as you don't change the input by some means other than the Harmony, the Harmony should remember what input was previously used. The setup routine gives you several options to make sure this happens correctly. Have you checked if the Harmony database has discrete input commands for your receiver? Just because the OEM remote doesn't have them doesn't mean the commands don't exist.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/16185012
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I wish the reason could be that simple.
> 
> 
> If my AV receiver uses 1 button to cycle through all inputs, then how does the remote gets to the correct one without knowing at which input the AV was at to begin with?



because even though you'd "cycle through" on your regular remote, the harmony is using a discrete code to go directly to the input you want... beer is right, re-run your setup...


unless the set has a truly disgracefully small set of codes... in which case, you are sol...


----------



## bplewis24

Moose, I get anywhere between 3-5 days on one charge. I don't think I've ever gotten more than that out of it.


Brandon


----------



## wonderbread57

Is there an IR code to add or toggle a channel to favorites? I have a SA 8300HDC and the original remote doesn't have an add/remove or toggle favorite button but past models have had that so just wondering if it exists as an undocumented IR code since it use to be a feature I really appreciated.


thanks


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I'm sure I don't charge mine more than once a week. It's probably actually 8 or 9 days. We watch a lot of TV, and I'm always changing channels, volume, etc.


I don't charge it until it gets low. I've read that these type of batteries fare better with frequent charges due to heat buildup, but I'm stuck in my ways!


----------



## crosbyct

Yup, I let it drain down until the indicator turns red. Then I charge it overnight. It lasts 6-7 days.


----------



## wvasko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16187268
> 
> 
> Yup, I let it drain down until the indicator turns red. Then I charge it overnight. It lasts 6-7 days.



Yes I had an earlier thread about what was proper charging techniques and it appears some go with the letting battery run down and then charging. 2nd group just put remote on charging station when done with it. There were some problems according to much earlier threads about charging stations and remote getting hot. Some people have complained about the PS3 running hot so I think this is a bad parts program with whatever electronic unit you purchase.


----------



## bplewis24

I'll have to log my charges from now on so I can be sure. I know I just charged it Wednesday, April 1st. I usually don't allow it to drain all the way before charging it, so we'll see when I have to charge it next.


Brandon


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16187268
> 
> 
> Yup, I let it drain down until the indicator turns red. Then I charge it overnight. It lasts 6-7 days.



That's about the same routine for me.


----------



## Sweet Willie

Thought I'd repost this to see if I could get any advice.

Hey, Guys(Gals)!


I'm new to this particular forum but have been on the receiver/HD TV/BluRay threads for some time and have always got good advice. I just got a Harmony One and have been largely succesful in programing most of my goodies. I've got a pretty vanilla system, Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver feeding a Sony XBR4, including a Sony BDP-S350 BluRay, and an inexpensive Toshiba upconverting 1080p DVD player (don't remember the model here at work) for my old DVDs and grandkids stuff.


The problem is with my activity "Play Std DVD" involving the Toshiba. It appears to me to be a timing issue, but I'm currently not smart enough on the timing delays to figure out if any of them are what I need. The Toshiba is powered from a Smartstrip power strip that relys on the Onkyo being energized before the Toshiba gets power. I bought this some time ago so that my powered sub didn't remain on for days at a time when some other person in our two person family happened to listen to the "stereo". If I have the Onkyo already on, I can make the Toshiba power up and most if not all the buttons seem to work from the Device screens. However when I try to put that into an activity, the harmony doesn't turn the DVD player on. I've tried putting the Onlyo & TV in the power up order first, but to no avail, as the start commands are only milliseconds apart anyway. As I read the descriptions of the delay options it appears that none of them delay the original power up option. Obviously, I need to delay it some time after the Onkyo fires up but have tried most everything in the delays area to try and get it to power on.

From reading on the logitech forums it appears that the tech group can program a start delay specific for the device, but I would think there must be a more elegant solution out there that is just escaping me. My current solution is to just put a 3 way connector and put the Toshiba on a powered outlet from the smartstrip, but like I said it's not an elegant solution. I'm fairly certain someone else out there has solved it.


Anyone who has a work around with the Smartstrip issue I'd appreciate a how to! Thnx.


----------



## Brandito

if you go through the setup again and select the option to add more control to the activity you can add extra commands. maybe what you need to do is add two extra commands for the toshiba. add one command that will be an infrared delay, 5-10 seconds should suffice, maybe you can go less, there's a limited number of options though.


then add another command for the toshiba, this one being another discrete powerOn command.


do this for each activity that the toshiba is in.


click settings for the activity > review settings


select add more control (second option)


then skip nto where you review all the settings, this is where you can add more actions during startup and shutdown of the activity.


----------



## chood

When I first got mine it would charge until it showed a checkmark when in the charging cradle. Now it only shows a charging symbol even after several days of non-stop chargin. Is this common?


Where can I buy another battery?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chood* /forum/post/16207627
> 
> 
> When I first got mine it would charge until it showed a checkmark when in the charging cradle. Now it only shows a charging symbol even after several days of non-stop chargin. Is this common?
> 
> 
> Where can I buy another battery?



That fully charged symbol is a feature of the OEM firmware only, and its updated the first time you program the remote. The updated firmware does not have the charged symbol. Why? Who knows, lol.


There is likely nothing wrong with your battery, if that's why you are asking where you can buy one.


----------



## lazarusbf

Hello again

i have this small problem which leaves me puzzled.

i'm pretty sure my H1 worked fine until now (i have it since about 10 days) but now when i just watch tv on analog mode (not the 'watch tv' activity then) i used to skip channels with the CH+/CH- button as well as the numbers button too.

tonight i notice that button '3' and '4' do not work anymore neither is the 'CH+' one (!). I mean all other 0 to 9 digits are working and the CH- too, and when i press on buttons that do not work anymore i can see the infrared logo on the lcd screen though.


I've just been back onto my pc to check out with the H1 software if ever those buttons had lost their assignment but all seems fine.


???


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16217743
> 
> 
> I've just been back onto my pc to check out with the H1 software if ever those buttons had lost their assignment but all seems fine.
> 
> 
> ???



Did you reload the remote after you checked the PC? If somehow the remote got corrupted, checking in the PC will not reflect this... but a reload would be quick and painless to try if you did not.


----------



## lazarusbf

Do you mean update the remote through the program ? Yes i did.

Nothing changed.

And strangely, when i skip channels in the decoder section, number 3-4 and CH+ do work.


*even more puzzled*


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16218846
> 
> 
> Do you mean update the remote through the program ? Yes i did.
> 
> Nothing changed.
> 
> And strangely, when i skip channels in the decoder section, number 3-4 and CH+ do work.
> 
> 
> *even more puzzled*



Very strange. Try going into the software and setting those buttons to nothing and update the remote. Then go back in and set them to the correct item (e.g. 3, 4, ch+) and update the remote again.


----------



## chillltown

*Remote:* Harmony One
*TV:* Samsung LN40B550
*Issue:* Input selection.


After selecting the "samsung" option of input methods, the remote will cycle through the inputs (direction down) and goes into the greyed out section (inputs not plugged in.) So it never goes to the right input. I made sure I setup the inputs correctly (in use and not in use) and here is what happens. Let's say HDMI1 is the 4th(last) "plugged in" option and I want to go to Component2 (the 2nd option) The remote goes 2 positions down into the "unplugged" grey'd out area. I believe the TV accepts discrete input commands, but my Samsung remote does not have any on it for me to "learn." Not sure what to do next.

*Ramblings and other info:*
_Hello all, I just purchased a Samsung LN40B550. It is not listed yet in the loigtech device setup screen. So I had it learn some IR and it matched it to a similar (older) tv. I forget the model number, but I was surprised it did not choose the LNA550 or LNB530.. Anyway, my TV has more inputs than the suggested older model logitech matched me up with. Also, my Samsung remote does not have discrete input buttons like HDMI1 etc. BUT.. if I press one of the inputs selections on my Harmony One screen, like component 1.. it works. That would solve my problem if it had all the input my tv actually had...Im not sure how to proceed._


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillltown* /forum/post/16224978
> 
> *Remote:* Harmony One
> *TV:* Samsung LN40B550
> *Issue:* Input selection.
> 
> 
> After selecting the "samsung" option of input methods, the remote will cycle through the inputs (direction down) and goes into the greyed out section (inputs not plugged in.) So it never goes to the right input. I made sure I setup the inputs correctly (in use and not in use) and here is what happens. Let's say HDMI1 is the 4th(last) "plugged in" option and I want to go to Component2 (the 2nd option) The remote goes 2 positions down into the "unplugged" grey'd out area. I believe the TV accepts discrete input commands, but my Samsung remote does not have any on it for me to "learn." Not sure what to do next.
> 
> *Ramblings and other info:*
> _Hello all, I just purchased a Samsung LN40B550. It is not listed yet in the loigtech device setup screen. So I had it learn some IR and it matched it to a similar (older) tv. I forget the model number, but I was surprised it did not choose the LNA550 or LNB530.. Anyway, my TV has more inputs than the suggested older model logitech matched me up with. Also, my Samsung remote does not have discrete input buttons like HDMI1 etc. BUT.. if I press one of the inputs selections on my Harmony One screen, like component 1.. it works. That would solve my problem if it had all the input my tv actually had...Im not sure how to proceed._



First, the "Samsung" Method 3 on the Harmony setup pages is NOT applicable to YOUR Samsung (or any other recent model). Harmony has been petitioned by some very knowledgeable folks on the Logitech forums to change this very misleading description.


Ideally, you should be using Method 2, which uses discrete commands for input selection. However, until Harmony gets the new model and its additional input commands into the database, you have four options that I know of:

Use the A550 commands and rearrange your inputs to not use the extra inputs of the B550, then use Method 2 (discrete).
Try the A650/A750/A850 command sets... the higher end models from last year may have the additional discrete input commands that you need (even if they might be labeled differently). You might also check to see if any other higher series B models are already in the database. If they are, then you can use Method 2 without restricting your input selection.
Use Method 1, which basically steps through the inputs in linear fashion just as your OEM remote does. The problem with this is that the Sammy TV's generally skip unused inputs... OK if its always unused, but not if its sometimes used or your source takes a while to boot up. The Harmony tries to keep track of the input sequence, but cannot if it is always changing.
Request Harmony Support to implement the undocumented "Method 5". This is a hybrid of Methods 2 and 1... if you have discrete input commands available for HDMI 1 thru 3, for example, but not for HDMI 4, the Harmony folks will create a pseudo HDMI4 discrete command that will essentially be "HDMI 3 + 1"... it will discretely select HDMI 3 then tack on a NextInput command to bump it up to HDMI 4. The Harmony support crew is very familiar with "Method 5" and will know exactly what you are requesting.

I suspect that it will not be very long before Harmony has the new Sammy models covered... Samsung LCD's are just too popular for them to ignore. In the meantime, however, you will have to deal with one of the workarounds I suggested (unless someone else can add something else)


----------



## chillltown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16225191
> 
> 
> First, the "Samsung" Method 3 on the Harmony setup pages is NOT applicable to YOUR Samsung (or any other recent model). Harmony has been petitioned by some very knowledgeable folks on the Logitech forums to change this very misleading description.
> 
> 
> Ideally, you should be using Method 2, which uses discrete commands for input selection. However, until Harmony gets the new model and its additional input commands into the database, you have four options that I know of:
> 
> Use the A550 commands and rearrange your inputs to not use the extra inputs of the B550, then use Method 2 (discrete).
> Try the A650/A750/A850 command sets... the higher end models from last year may have the additional discrete input commands that you need (even if they might be labeled differently). You might also check to see if any other higher series B models are already in the database. If they are, then you can use Method 2 without restricting your input selection.
> Use Method 1, which basically steps through the inputs in linear fashion just as your OEM remote does. The problem with this is that the Sammy TV's generally skip unused inputs... OK if its always unused, but not if its sometimes used or your source takes a while to boot up. The Harmony tries to keep track of the input sequence, but cannot if it is always changing.
> Request Harmony Support to implement the undocumented "Method 5". This is a hybrid of Methods 2 and 1... if you have discrete input commands available for HDMI 1 thru 3, for example, but not for HDMI 4, the Harmony folks will create a pseudo HDMI4 discrete command that will essentially be "HDMI 3 + 1"... it will discretely select HDMI 3 then tack on a NextInput command to bump it up to HDMI 4. The Harmony support crew is very familiar with "Method 5" and will know exactly what you are requesting.
> 
> I suspect that it will not be very long before Harmony has the new Sammy models covered... Samsung LCD's are just too popular for them to ignore. In the meantime, however, you will have to deal with one of the workarounds I suggested (unless someone else can add something else)



Thanks for your fast and informative response. I will try to work on this tonight hopefully. Thanks again.


----------



## jcalabria

I just added B530 and A850 models to my account.


The B530 does not have all of the B550 inputs, but the A850 seems to have them all plus a few, like s-video and USB.


If I were you I would add an A850 to your devices and quickly test it in device mode. If all the inputs you need function from the discrete input commands of the A850, you should be able to roll with that to set up your activities. Anything new/unique to the B550 you hopefully can just learn from the OEM remote if this will solve the incomplete input list issue.


----------



## chillltown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16225803
> 
> 
> I just added B530 and A850 models to my account.
> 
> 
> The B530 does not have all of the B550 inputs, but the A850 seems to have them all plus a few, like s-video and USB.
> 
> 
> If I were you I would add an A850 to your devices and quickly test it in device mode. If all the inputs you need function from the discrete input commands of the A850, you should be able to roll with that to set up your activities. Anything new/unique to the B550 you hopefully can just learn from the OEM remote if this will solve the incomplete input list issue.



That did it!! Thanks a million. So far so good, everything works the way I need it to for now. Perfect. Thanks again.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillltown* /forum/post/16226946
> 
> 
> That did it!! Thanks a million. So far so good, everything works the way I need it to for now. Perfect. Thanks again.



Great! Enjoy.


----------



## Duck05

Isn't this a great thread!!!!










Great advice that works.....


----------



## mastermaybe

Ok I've just about had it. So I create in the "device" area, my Nyko Blu-Wave remote to control my PS3. EVERYTHING WORKS FINE.


Then, I create an activity with it (Nyko). I've done this three times now...every time, NONE of the controls work once the activity starts up. I have to select the Nyko from the device area and then of course everything works.


What the hell do I need to do to have this thing work upon activity start-up?


If the device works fine and it's merely implemented into an activity, why are things not working?


thanks

James


----------



## mastermaybe

screw it, I just customized all the buttons in the activity, but it's inane that you have to do that.


Every other device falls right in line with the activity created for it.


James


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16231226
> 
> 
> screw it, I just customized all the buttons in the activity, but it's inane that you have to do that.
> 
> 
> Every other device falls right in line with the activity created for it.
> 
> 
> James



I have the nyko and didn't have to customize all of the buttons. Just the ones I wanted changed.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16231074
> 
> 
> Ok I've just about had it. So I create in the "device" area, my Nyko Blu-Wave remote to control my PS3. EVERYTHING WORKS FINE.
> 
> 
> Then, I create an activity with it (Nyko). I've done this three times now...every time, NONE of the controls work once the activity starts up. I have to select the Nyko from the device area and then of course everything works.
> 
> 
> What the hell do I need to do to have this thing work upon activity start-up?
> 
> 
> If the device works fine and it's merely implemented into an activity, why are things not working?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> James



Did you set up the Nyko as a device or did you set it up as Game Console with DVD, Nyko, Blu-Wave? I set mine up this way and everything works great.


----------



## arjo_reich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16184488
> 
> 
> possibly try letting the battery totally die, to the point where the remote turns off, then give it a charge, the software may not be detecting the battery level correctly.



For lithium-ion batteries you typically do not want to go below a 40% charge level for the best possible battery life. When they say that they don't develop battery memory like NiCad batteries they mean that in the sense that they don't develop batteries memory __like__ nikel-based batteries do. They still can and do develop deterioration that degrades their charging capacity and discharge lifespan.


The best advice would probably be to put it on it's trickle-feed charger at the end of every night and take it off again every morning and once a month, let it drain down to about 40% before recharging it. That's what I try to do anyways, same goes for my PS3 remotes and other "disposable when the battery dies" devices.


If you're curious, here's a lot more about lithium ion batteries, how they deteriorate and how to prolong their lifespan...
http://batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm


----------



## midnightman

No, not for favorite channel buttons...


----------



## bluemark81

One of my activities on my remote is to "Watch Blu-Ray". I have my blu-ray player hooked up through a pre/pro which does all the input source switching.


Currently, I am having an issue when I switch to blu-ray where I get a screeching noise before the video of the blu-ray kicks in. I have been muting the system before selecting the blu-ray input so I don't have to hear this screeching.


Is there a way to program this into the remote so when I press "Watch Blu-Ray", it mutes my system first?


----------



## arjo_reich

Here's an activity programming conundrum that I've been trying to figure out...


How do you perform two separate actions with the same device in a single activity?


1. LCD HDTV PowerOn

2. A/V Receiver Set Input "GAME/HTPC"
*this is one I'm curious about...*

3. A/V Receiver Set Input "HTPC/TAPE"

4. HDMI Switch - Set Input "HTPC"

------------


I cannot seem to figure out how to set the A/V Receiver's input to the GAME/HTPC source (upon which my HDMI switch is connected) and then switch it over to "HTPC/TAPE" which is the digital audio spdif connection to my HTPC's soundcard.


I can always do it via the specific device's controls but I'm trying to become "more active", lol...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* /forum/post/16240739
> 
> 
> Here's an activity programming conundrum that I've been trying to figure out...
> 
> 
> How do you perform two separate actions with the same device in a single activity?
> 
> 
> 1. LCD HDTV PowerOn
> 
> 2. A/V Receiver Set Input "GAME/HTPC"
> *this is one I'm curious about...*
> 
> 3. A/V Receiver Set Input "HTPC/TAPE"
> 
> 4. HDMI Switch - Set Input "HTPC"
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to figure out how to set the A/V Receiver's input to the GAME/HTPC source (upon which my HDMI switch is connected) and then switch it over to "HTPC/TAPE" which is the digital audio spdif connection to my HTPC's soundcard.
> 
> 
> I can always do it via the specific device's controls but I'm trying to become "more active", lol...



Does you receiver allow you to remap/reassign the digital inputs associated with each input?


----------



## gugy

Quick question,


After I set up my Harmony One, after few days it seems that some of the activities "forget" some commands. For example.

To watch TV, I set up the TV to input 4 but it turns everything on but it does not go to input 4 at first, unless I press the help button, then it takes me there.


Is there a solution for this? I did try to connect it back to my Mac twice to update the remote, but the problems seems to keep recurring after few days.

Thanks


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gugy* /forum/post/16241946
> 
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> 
> After I set up my Harmony One, after few days it seems that some of the activities "forget" some commands. For example.
> 
> To watch TV, I set up the TV to input 4 but it turns everything on but it does not go to input 4 at first, unless I press the help button, then it takes me there.
> 
> 
> Is there a solution for this? I did try to connect it back to my Mac twice to update the remote, but the problems seems to keep recurring after few days.
> 
> Thanks



it sounds like you may need to adjust the delays and/or repeats. try running through the 'trouble shooting' section of the software.


----------



## gugy

Thanks,

I will look into that.


----------



## arjo_reich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16241135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* /forum/post/16240739
> 
> 
> Here's an activity programming conundrum that I've been trying to figure out...
> 
> 
> How do you perform two separate actions with the same device in a single activity?
> 
> 
> 1. LCD HDTV PowerOn
> 
> 2. A/V Receiver Set Input "GAME/HTPC"
> *this is one I'm curious about...*
> 
> 3. A/V Receiver Set Input "HTPC/TAPE"
> 
> 4. HDMI Switch - Set Input "HTPC"
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to figure out how to set the A/V Receiver's input to the GAME/HTPC source (upon which my HDMI switch is connected) and then switch it over to "HTPC/TAPE" which is the digital audio spdif connection to my HTPC's soundcard.
> 
> 
> I can always do it via the specific device's controls but I'm trying to become "more active", lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does you receiver allow you to remap/reassign the digital inputs associated with each input?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing, mostly because I don't know where you're going with it...but I think the answer is "sorta".


Within the menu I can reassign some of the names of the inputs, but not all, and not each in every configuration. What I can do is assign the "CBL/SAT" mnemonic to a various component, hdmi, digital audio or a/v input. However, an HDMI input can only be assigned to a mnemonic if it is the only input associated with it...


I think I see where you were going now, but no, I cannot assign the digital audio input into the same "GAME/HTPC" category because the HDMI demands exclusive ownership of it. What I __need__ is a soundcard that has an SPDIF output on the board that I could simply route into the SPDIF Input on my video card...then I could get the sound mixed on the HDMI channel... but I love that sound-card, lol. In the mean time I'm hoping I can find some trick with my harmony that would make this easier.


----------



## enzo-ita

Hi folks,

I swear I did make a search but with no success.

I am planning to buy a H1 but before doing it I want to know one thing.

I have two decoders one DTT and the other sat.

Is it possible to setup a channel list and associate to each channel which decoder and which AVR input should be used?

In other words I want that if I press channel one the H1 starting from all off will:
swicth on TV
swicth on AVR
swicth on decoder A
set the channel one on the decoder
switch the AVR input to Cable/Sat

while if I then press channel two,
the decoder A is swicthed off
decoder B is switched on
the channele two is set on the decoder B
AVR input is set to Game/TV

if I then press channel one again the H1 should not switch on again TV and AVR but simply
swicth on decoder A
swicth off decoder B
set the channel one on the decoder
switch the AVR input to Cable/Sat

(My avr is a onkyo 875)

I hope I have been clear eonugh.

Thanks for your answers.

ciao from Italy

enzo


----------



## ccotenj

do you mean "press _channel_ one/two" as in pressing a favorite channel softbutton, or do you really mean "press _activity_ one/two"?


if you mean "activity", then yes... although you wouldn't be able to set it up to go to a unique television channel, you'd have to go to a default one... i suppose you could set up activities for each channel you want to switch to, but that would be tiresome....


if you mean "channel", then no, you'd have to setup a macro to do the switching (which would essentially end up being the same as setting up an activity in this case)... again, you could make it work, but it would be more than a bit tiresome...


to be honest, if you mean "change to unique channel while switching from input to input", you are asking for a lot... it can be done with a remote that allows more granular programming of macros, but it probably would be a bit of a headache for the "home user" to get it to work...


----------



## enzo-ita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16244774
> 
> 
> do you mean "press _channel_ one/two" as in pressing a favorite channel softbutton, or do you really mean "press _activity_ one/two"?
> 
> 
> if you mean "activity", then yes... although you wouldn't be able to set it up to go to a unique television channel, you'd have to go to a default one... i suppose you could set up activities for each channel you want to switch to, but that would be tiresome....
> 
> 
> if you mean "channel", then no, you'd have to setup a macro to do the switching (which would essentially end up being the same as setting up an activity in this case)... again, you could make it work, but it would be more than a bit tiresome...
> 
> 
> to be honest, if you mean "change to unique channel while switching from input to input", you are asking for a lot... it can be done with a remote that allows more granular programming of macros, but it probably would be a bit of a headache for the "home user" to get it to work...



Thanks for your answer.


I do not have the H1 so I am just trying to imagine how it could work.


I mean press a soft button on the preferred channel list.


What I want is to setup a list of channels i.e.


1)xxx

2)yyy

3)zzz


Say that xxx belong to the SAT decoder while yyy and zzz belongs to the DTT decoder.

I want to zap from xxx to yyy or zzz and have the decoders switch off and on, the selected channel tuned by the decoder and finally the the AVR must change its input accordingly.


I have only HDMI out connected from the AVR to my Samsung LE52MADB.


In other words it would be like having a combo (SAT DTT) decoder where you can create a list of preferred channels and the decoder will swtich the internal tuners automatically accordingly to the channel selected.


If what I want is not possible, I wonder if I can set up a favorite soft button channel list for each decoder, assign each decoder to a different activity, and have the channel lists changing when selecting the different activities.


Thank again for your support.


ciao


enzo


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16246186
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> I do not have the H1 so I am just trying to imagine how it could work.
> 
> 
> I mean press a soft button on the preferred channel list.
> 
> 
> What I want is to setup a list of channels i.e.
> 
> 
> 1)xxx
> 
> 2)yyy
> 
> 3)zzz
> 
> 
> Say that xxx belong to the SAT decoder while yyy and zzz belongs to the DTT decoder.
> 
> I want to zap from xxx to yyy or zzz and have the decoders switch off and on, the selected channel tuned by the decoder and finally the the AVR must change its input accordingly.
> 
> 
> I have only HDMI out connected from the AVR to my Samsung LE52MADB.
> 
> 
> In other words it would be like having a combo (SAT DTT) decoder where you can create a list of preferred channels and the decoder will swtich the internal tuners automatically accordingly to the channel selected.
> 
> 
> If what I want is not possible, I wonder if I can set up a favorite soft button channel list for each decoder, assign each decoder to a different activity, and have the channel lists changing when selecting the different activities.
> 
> 
> Thank again for your support.
> 
> 
> ciao
> 
> 
> enzo



My belief is with the H1 you would need to program an activity for each of the various combos you are attempting. It can be done just will take some trial and error to accomplish.


Can not be done under "favorites" and likely could not be done by building a command sequence (since you have a lot of "turn on's", "turn-off's", switching among components, etc.) so using a unique activity for each "channel" (and the device that is emitting the channel) will be a better choice so you can take advantage of all of the delay settings....


H1 is still a great remote for the price (although in Italy not sure what go there for....).


----------



## enzo-ita

Hummm, let me put the question in another different way.


What is it programmable behind a soft button for favorit channel?

I guess one must tell the H1 at least which remote emulate for that favorit channel right?

If in activity A I have the emulation of remote 1 it should be possible to set activity B to emulate remote 2.

Also the channel list should be correlated to the remote in emulation I think.

So when using activity A the remote will be 1 and the channel list will be "SAT channels" and so on.

Am I wrong?

enzo


----------



## Dougw133

Eh....Universal, I hope..


I have my remote setup pretty well but it is being too smart for it's own good.


2 issues.


I want program 2 "Listen to music" type activities.


First one it to use my Xbox right into media center. Even if I could just have it turn the xbox on, correct input, Audio etc.. I thought of just adding another "Play Game" and renaming it to whatever I want, but then I cant even have the "music" icon on it.


The next one is to use pandora on my Blu Ray (Samsung BD-P3600). Sure i can just hit blu ray, but when I do it has the "play" style menu. So once it all turns on (tv, sound system, input etc...) I have to hit device and select blu ray to have the correct button layout. I would like to just be able to create "listen to music" activites for these and have it do what I want, the dang program just keeps saying non of your devices are capable.


You mean to tell me logitech doesn't recognize an Xbox as a digital music player? That sucks!


Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16249727
> 
> 
> Hummm, let me put the question in another different way.
> 
> 
> What is it programmable behind a soft button for favorit channel?
> 
> I guess one must tell the H1 at least which remote emulate for that favorit channel right?
> 
> If in activity A I have the emulation of remote 1 it should be possible to set activity B to emulate remote 2.
> 
> Also the channel list should be correlated to the remote in emulation I think.
> 
> So when using activity A the remote will be 1 and the channel list will be "SAT channels" and so on.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> enzo



you can't program anything "behind" the favorite channel softbuttons...


all the rest of it is correct... set up activity "a" to control one box and activity "b" to control the other and then set up unique sets of "favorites" for each activity... you'll still have to manually enter the channel you want when you change to the other activity though (or pick a default one)...


what you can't do (and what i think you were originally asking) is setup a single macro that will randomly switch back and forth between boxes for random channels...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dougw133* /forum/post/16249891
> 
> 
> Eh....Universal, I hope..
> 
> 
> I have my remote setup pretty well but it is being too smart for it's own good.
> 
> 
> 2 issues.
> 
> 
> I want program 2 "Listen to music" type activities.
> 
> 
> First one it to use my Xbox right into media center. Even if I could just have it turn the xbox on, correct input, Audio etc.. I thought of just adding another "Play Game" and renaming it to whatever I want, but then I cant even have the "music" icon on it.
> 
> 
> The next one is to use pandora on my Blu Ray (Samsung BD-P3600). Sure i can just hit blu ray, but when I do it has the "play" style menu. So once it all turns on (tv, sound system, input etc...) I have to hit device and select blu ray to have the correct button layout. I would like to just be able to create "listen to music" activites for these and have it do what I want, the dang program just keeps saying non of your devices are capable.
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me logitech doesn't recognize an Xbox as a digital music player? That sucks!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks



1) that should work, you'll have to live without the icon. i use my appletv for streaming music that way.


2) as part of the setup for the pandora activity, add "more control over options and devices" in that activity and issue the commands you need to get to the correct button layout.


----------



## enzo-ita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16250002
> 
> 
> you can't program anything "behind" the favorite channel softbuttons...
> 
> 
> all the rest of it is correct... set up activity "a" to control one box and activity "b" to control the other and then set up unique sets of "favorites" for each activity... you'll still have to manually enter the channel you want when you change to the other activity though (or pick a default one)...
> 
> 
> what you can't do (and what i think you were originally asking) is setup a single macro that will randomly switch back and forth between boxes for random channels...



Yeah this is what I wanted, but you need to step back on your requirments sometimes!!!

Thanks for your help however!!

ciao


enzo


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16222021
> 
> 
> Very strange. Try going into the software and setting those buttons to nothing and update the remote. Then go back in and set them to the correct item (e.g. 3, 4, ch+) and update the remote again.



Hi again

couldn't give a try until tonight. have deleted all buttons that didn't work anymore, updated the H1, then went back into update program and reaffected 0 to 9 buttons and CH+ CH- as well. updated again. will try in an hour or so.

(but still i can't explain why those buttons still worked in digital section with my decoder activity)


----------



## jan8borest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asnpcwiz* /forum/post/12681260
> 
> 
> I had a touch screen remote before and will probably never go back to it. I like to be able to use commands on my remote without having to look at it. Touch screens are impossible to tell where your hand is and what action you are about to press. I hope they bring more to the product than just touch screen.




I agree - I didn't like the touch screen remote - I don't want to have to think when I'm doing my favorite mindless activity.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jan8borest* /forum/post/16253190
> 
> 
> I agree - I didn't like the touch screen remote - I don't want to have to think when I'm doing my favorite mindless activity.



+1. The touchscreen is by FAR the worst idea for a remote control. The funny thing is they bent over backwards to make the hard keys unique shapes. Then they did a 180 and force you to look at the remote for every single touch screen command. It's like two teams designed the remote and neither talked to each other. At least add six hard mini buttons next to each soft button so you can use muscle memory.


Should Logitech come out with a touch screen free H1, I'll sell my H1 in an instant.


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16252151
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> couldn't give a try until tonight. have deleted all buttons that didn't work anymore, updated the H1, then went back into update program and reaffected 0 to 9 buttons and CH+ CH- as well. updated again. will try in an hour or so.
> 
> (but still i can't explain why those buttons still worked in digital section with my decoder activity)



Tried this morning. Nothing's changed. Unbelievable.


----------



## enzo-ita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/16254185
> 
> 
> +1. The touchscreen is by FAR the worst idea for a remote control. The funny thing is they bent over backwards to make the hard keys unique shapes. Then they did a 180 and force you to look at the remote for every single touch screen command. It's like two teams designed the remote and neither talked to each other. At least add six hard mini buttons next to each soft button so you can use muscle memory.
> 
> 
> Should Logitech come out with a touch screen free H1, I'll sell my H1 in an instant.



It sounds like they have to change the company name to *UN*Logitech!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16254812
> 
> 
> Tried this morning. Nothing's changed. Unbelievable.



I'm at a loss. Contact logitech support and see if they can help you. Sorry.


----------



## infoman1

After using the One for a week and moving from an MX700, the actual remote control isn't that bad once you spends several days and hours with it. In all fairness, they all have there quirks. Whats HORRIBLE is that insane web based software written for a moron and makes simple programming tasks ridiculously difficult and updating the remote painfully sloooow! Logitech really needs to move away from this web model and provide user installable software which runs local and gives the programmer full control! Equipment databases can still be updated, but it's insane not being able to backup your configuration local. It also sucks you only get 60 days of technical support for a product in this price range. Other than the color lcd, this was a step backward from the MX-700 as far as programming flexibility goes. If this remote lasts a year, I will be surprised. I have an RMA but really want to give it the benefit of the doubt, and after many many hours and many updates, I got it working pretty smooth. If you guys monitor this forum, REWRITE THAT GOD AWEFUL SOFTWARE. You can't even print your configuration unless you cut and paste for gods sake.


----------



## ccotenj

thing is, that "awful" software is actually pretty easy to use for about 90% of the population... and that same 90% of the population would struggle most mightily with anything much more flexible...


yea, i'd like a lot of the things you want too... but i can easily understand why they do it the way they do...


edit: fwiw, it's not THAT difficult to do what you want. yea, the web update is slow. so be it. it's only a couple of minutes. and once you get your remote setup right, it's not like you are doing it every day.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16267122
> 
> 
> thing is, that "awful" software is actually pretty easy to use for about 90% of the population... and that same 90% of the population would struggle most mightily with anything much more flexible...



Thats about right. I do think for this kind of coin, there should be more options. Out of box unless your into really basic, average joe is going to struggle anyway. I would prefer if there where two interfaces perhaps a Beginner and Advanced. More custom market appeal.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16267869
> 
> 
> Thats about right. I do think for this kind of coin, there should be more options. Out of box unless your into really basic, average joe is going to struggle anyway. I would prefer if there where two interfaces perhaps a Beginner and Advanced. More custom market appeal.



When I got my first Logitech remote (880) it was at first pretty frustrating to program. The update process was slow and the many trial and error iterations were a bit tedious. But, once you do figure out how the user interface works it does get easier and easier (and the many menus do need some "short cuts") and, as it was said earlier, it is plain to see why they went this way for the majority of the "casual" buyers.


Now with a 720 and an H1 also in use (not to mention the 5 other H1s programmed for friends) these remotes are in full use at our house.







Are other remotes better??? maybe... Still have not found much that I can not do with the H1s... (except for may be custom activity icons







).


----------



## enzo-ita

Hi I have another question.


I own a Samsung LCD 52".

This has a DTT button and a source button.


The DTT button switch you from any input you are in to the internal DTT tuner. The same happens if you press a numbered button (1,2,3 etc)


The source button instead, when pressed, will take you to the external input which are ext1 ext2 pc hdmi1 hdmi2 hdmi3, but you can not pick up the one you want, you are obliged to press a the source buttton the number of time needed to reach the input you want. i.e. from DTT to hdmi1 you need to press it 4 times and you have to wait between each command because the tv needs to sync with the input before being able to accept a new IR input. (crappy design to me)


What I want to know is if the Harmony RCs (890/5 is the model I want to buy) are able to put out discret codes which selects directly the input you want or if you need to program a source button command to emit it's signal the number of time required.


Thanks in advance for your answers.

ciao


enzo


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16269064
> 
> 
> Hi I have another question.
> 
> 
> I own a Samsung LCD 52".
> 
> This has a DTT button and a source button.
> 
> 
> The DTT button switch you from any input you are in to the internal DTT tuner. The same happens if you press a numbered button (1,2,3 etc)
> 
> 
> The source button instead, when pressed, will take you to the external input which are ext1 ext2 pc hdmi1 hdmi2 hdmi3, but you can not pick up the one you want, you are obliged to press a the source buttton the number of time needed to reach the input you want. i.e. from DTT to hdmi1 you need to press it 4 times and you have to wait between each command because the tv needs to sync with the input before being able to accept a new IR input. (crappy design to me)
> 
> 
> What I want to know is if the Harmony RCs (890/5 is the model I want to buy) are able to put out discret codes which selects directly the input you want or if you need to program a source button command to emit it's signal the number of time required.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.
> 
> ciao
> 
> 
> enzo



well, the harmony has no problem issuing discrete codes...










your issue won't be the remote... it will be whether or not discrete codes actually exist for the device you want to control... and if they do exist, are they in the harmony database or will they have to be learned into the harmony...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16267869
> 
> 
> Thats about right. I do think for this kind of coin, there should be more options. Out of box unless your into really basic, average joe is going to struggle anyway. I would prefer if there where two interfaces perhaps a Beginner and Advanced. More custom market appeal.



well, you'd probably be looking at more coin if they had to support two different interfaces... besides the actual "technical" work to have two different ones, their helpdesk would become swamped with "beginner" users trying to use "advanced"... neither software development/support nor customer support are free...


to be honest, the front-end of the harmony software is one of the most user-friendly interfaces there is (and that includes every product, not just remotes)... and for their "target audience" (i.e. the average joe), they can get their remote up and running in a pretty short amount of time... keep in mind that most people in the general population really DO have a simple setup...


i'm not really disagreeing with you. like i said, i wish there were some things that were different too. but for their business model, it's hard to find fault with how their software works. for someone who requires more flexibility, or can't deal with the limitations of the software, there are other options out there that fit the bill.


----------



## vonzoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16267122
> 
> 
> thing is, that "awful" software is actually pretty easy to use for about 90% of the population... and that same 90% of the population would struggle most mightily with anything much more flexible...



I use to own an MX-700 and now the H1. I can guarantee you that at least 90%, if not more of my friends, could not program the MX-700. They would be calling me every night for help.


On the other hand, I set up a home theater for a friend who is in his 70's with a Harmony 550 about a year ago. Last week he call me to tell me that by using notes that he took while I set up his remote, he was able, on his own, to reprogram his remote when he switch from a Comcast cable box to a new FIOS receiver. This is from a guy who didn't know what a "universal" remote was and I had a hard time convincing him to get one.


We may not all agree, but I think Logitech knew what they were/are doing.


----------



## jcalabria

I have used either the H1, the 880 or the 520 for some time. The latest version of the Harmony software is really not bad, especially compared to the limitations of some older versions. Once they acknowledged the fact that an activity in and of itself could not totally replace the need for macros (and gave us "sequences" because "macro is a bad word at Harmony), all has been pretty good. I have no problem with it being web based, and there are enough "advanced" tweaks available if you know where to look.


IMO, the most glaring problem left in the software is the extreme tedium of rearranging custom button pages. Moving a command up one line at a time to move it to another page is silly. There is no reason that drag/drop/cut/copy/paste/insert functions couldn't and shouldn't be implemented to assist in this mind numbing task.


The second most glaring issue is not allowing duplicate buttons anywhere in the custom button pages... some buttons work with more than one group of functions... having to switch button pages to get to a "Back" button or something like that is silly... let us put "Back" on as many pages as we want. (BTW... the workaround for that is to program a single line sequence with the function you want to duplicate... but it uses up one of your available sequences.)


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16266749
> 
> 
> After using the One for a week and moving from an MX700, the actual remote control isn't that bad once you spends several days and hours with it. In all fairness, they all have there quirks. Whats HORRIBLE is that insane web based software written for a moron and makes simple programming tasks ridiculously difficult and updating the remote painfully sloooow! Logitech really needs to move away from this web model and provide user installable software which runs local and gives the programmer full control! Equipment databases can still be updated, but it's insane not being able to backup your configuration local. It also sucks you only get 60 days of technical support for a product in this price range. Other than the color lcd, this was a step backward from the MX-700 as far as programming flexibility goes. If this remote lasts a year, I will be surprised. I have an RMA but really want to give it the benefit of the doubt, and after many many hours and many updates, I got it working pretty smooth. If you guys monitor this forum, REWRITE THAT GOD AWEFUL SOFTWARE. You can't even print your configuration unless you cut and paste for gods sake.



You obviously bought the wrong type of remote. Get rid of it.


----------



## crosbyct

So a company has created a product that is easy to use by the masses and is fairly accommodating to the advanced users as well. Seems like a good business strategy to me.


You can't please everyone. You just can't. So it makes good business sense to please the majority.


----------



## enzo-ita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16269592
> 
> 
> well, the harmony has no problem issuing discrete codes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your issue won't be the remote... it will be whether or not discrete codes actually exist for the device you want to control... and if they do exist, are they in the harmony database or will they have to be learned into the harmony...



Got you.

I am sure they can not be learned from the original remote because there are not such buttons. I wonder how I can find out if they exist in the Logitech DB.

Thanks


enzo


----------



## Gh0st

I have a Plasma ( Panny TH58PZ850U ) and I believe it may be causing interference with the IR reapeter system with one of my components.


The repeater system is manufactured by Niles. The component having issues is the DirecTV HR-21 receiver.


I really do not want to go to RF now ...especially since the other components seem to work fine.


Is there a known fix for this issue? Both plasmas and DirecTV are wide spread ...I am hoping there is a solution.


Thanx for any help!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gh0st* /forum/post/16271083
> 
> 
> I have a Plasma ( Panny TH58PZ850U ) and I believe it may be causing interference with the IR reapeter system with one of my components.
> 
> 
> The repeater system is manufactured by Niles. The component having issues is the DirecTV HR-21 receiver.
> 
> 
> I really do not want to go to RF now ...especially since the other components seem to work fine.
> 
> 
> Is there a known fix for this issue? Both plasmas and DirecTV are wide spread ...I am hoping there is a solution.
> 
> 
> Thanx for any help!



I'm not sure. You may want to search in the plasma forum and see if anyone has come up with a solution. I've heard some TVs with fluorescent back lighting have this issue. I've also heard people with this issue putting tape over the IR sensor of the device having the issues.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16271051
> 
> 
> Got you.
> 
> I am sure they can not be learned from the original remote because there are not such buttons. I wonder how I can find out if they exist in the Logitech DB.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> enzo



if you post the model number of your device, i'll add it to my profile tonight when i get home from work and see what they have set up for codes...


----------



## TedSeattle

I'm about to buy a universal remote and am leaning toward the Harmony One, but was also considering the Harmony 550. I have a question for those who have used both the H1 and one of the other Harmony remotes: what do you like better about the H1?


They all use the same software, right? So is the biggest benefit the button layout? Or is there something else?


The pros and cons as I see them so far: the button layout of the H1 is a major plus, but the one on the 550 doesn't look too bad (better than on some other Harmonys). The touchscreen on the H1 seems less useful than the hard buttons next to the screen on the 550. Also, I have some concerns about the H1's rechargeable battery.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16272314
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a universal remote and am leaning toward the Harmony One, but was also considering the Harmony 550. I have a question for those who have used both the H1 and one of the other Harmony remotes: what do you like better about the H1?
> 
> 
> They all use the same software, right? So is the biggest benefit the button layout? Or is there something else?
> 
> 
> The pros and cons as I see them so far: the button layout of the H1 is a major plus, but the one on the 550 doesn't look too bad (better than on some other Harmonys). The touchscreen on the H1 seems less useful than the hard buttons next to the screen on the 550. Also, I have some concerns about the H1's rechargeable battery.



I have both.

I find the H1 easier to use & the touch screen is great for my favorite channels ie easy to see.

The background staying on upon movement is nice too.

Something the 550 requires done manually to see in the dark.


1 thing the 550 does really well is that it is lightning fast. Now I haven't compare it on the same equipment but on 2 different TV's the actions just seems to hook up faster with the 550.


btw - what battery issue are u referring to?


----------



## stonecrd

I have both remotes and the 550 is a nice remote but


1. The H1 LCD for favorite channels is a plus

2. The buttons on the H1 are easier to feel and have better overall action

3. The backlight on the H1 is better

4. The H1 is rechargable

5. I prefer the button layout on the H1


I have not had problems with delays on my H1, I am using Uverse with a Samsung HLN61 TV, Cisco DVR, Yamaha 663 AVR and a PS3 with a Nycko IR adapter.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16184258
> 
> 
> I've only updated it a couple of times since I got it, the 2 day battery life has been the same since I got it.




It is odd that some of us are having this issue around the same time - me too.


Now I haven't updated my H1 in a long time ~ 6 months.

Not sure if that has anything to do with the battery not getting fully charged.


Just to ask again cause I wasn't sure about the answer but doesn't the H1 LCD show some sort of completed symbol once their is a full charge?


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/16272346
> 
> 
> btw - what battery issue are u referring to?



The need for recharging every two days. A rechargeable battery should last longer than that, I think.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16272488
> 
> 
> The need for recharging every two days. A rechargeable battery should last longer than that, I think.



ahhh...if u only saw my cell phone.

Maybe this is why they can't get the Hybrid cars to plug in yet!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16272488
> 
> 
> The need for recharging every two days. A rechargeable battery should last longer than that, I think.



Mine lasts for 6-7 days between charges. I've only had it since Feb though.


----------



## jcalabria

I have H1, 880 and 520. H1 is favorite, by far, mostly for button layout. Like others, I wish it had hard buttons next to the pretty screen... use of touch screen by feel is obviously not possible.


Rechargeable battery is a major plus to me... my battery life is 5-6 days with fairly heavy use. Auto backlight on H1 is also a major plus.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16272314
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a universal remote and am leaning toward the Harmony One, but was also considering the Harmony 550. I have a question for those who have used both the H1 and one of the other Harmony remotes: what do you like better about the H1?
> 
> 
> They all use the same software, right? So is the biggest benefit the button layout? Or is there something else?
> 
> 
> The pros and cons as I see them so far: the button layout of the H1 is a major plus, but the one on the 550 doesn't look too bad (better than on some other Harmonys). The touchscreen on the H1 seems less useful than the hard buttons next to the screen on the 550. Also, I have some concerns about the H1's rechargeable battery.




I personally like the touchscreen. So far I'm very pleased with the ergonomics and functionality of the H1 for my setup.


----------



## ccotenj

the h1 _*kills*_ the 550 in terms of ergo... unfortunately, the 550 kills the h1 in terms of price...


am i the only person whose fingers have "learned" where to hit the touchscreen? yea, it's certainly not as easy as finding a hard button, but since about 99% of my usage for the touchscreen is "favorites" (and all mostly on the 1st page), my pointer finger has learned where to land.


ymmv.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16273103
> 
> 
> the h1 _*kills*_ the 550 in terms of ergo... unfortunately, the 550 kills the h1 in terms of price...
> 
> 
> am i the only person whose fingers have "learned" where to hit the touchscreen? yea, it's certainly not as easy as finding a hard button, but since about 99% of my usage for the touchscreen is "favorites" (and all mostly on the 1st page), my pointer finger has learned where to land.
> 
> 
> ymmv.



i hear you. my forefinger has pretty well mapped itself to the touchscreen buttons for most 'activity-based' use.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16273103
> 
> 
> the h1 _*kills*_ the 550 in terms of ergo... unfortunately, the 550 kills the h1 in terms of price...
> 
> 
> am i the only person whose fingers have "learned" where to hit the touchscreen? yea, it's certainly not as easy as finding a hard button, but since about 99% of my usage for the touchscreen is "favorites" (and all mostly on the 1st page), my pointer finger has learned where to land.
> 
> 
> ymmv.



I wouldn't give up the H1 because of it, but I would have preferred hard buttons with same graphic quality screen. My fat fingers are always hitting the left/right page scroll areas... can't seem to get that down, lol. Muscle memory from 880 has me favoring the edges of screen. It might not be so bad if the horizontal range of the H1 was as good as the 880 when pointed vertically... having to point the remote horizontally makes it difficult to see screen when in a reclined position. Add to that the fact that I've reached that age where I can't even begin to see the remote when I have my glasses for TV on, so a little touchy-feely help would be nice.


Finally, having 880 style hard buttons would have also allowed 8 buttons per page instead of 6, something I also miss from the 880.


Still love it overall, even with my minor grousing.


----------



## TedSeattle

Thanks for the responses. I guess I'll get the H1.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16272314
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a universal remote and am leaning toward the Harmony One, but was also considering the Harmony 550.....



Do NOT get the 550....I'm on my third...the previous two were returned under warranty for button failures. I now just use it for the bedroom setup. The ONE is used in our main family room setup.


----------



## enzo-ita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16271811
> 
> 
> if you post the model number of your device, i'll add it to my profile tonight when i get home from work and see what they have set up for codes...



Oh! Thanks!!!

it is a Samsung LE52M86BD

I owe you one!

enzo


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16276869
> 
> 
> Oh! Thanks!!!
> 
> it is a Samsung LE52M86BD
> 
> I owe you one!
> 
> enzo



no problem...










looks like you would be good to go... they already have what appears to be every input known to man mapped to a soft button... so it would be no problem to add the command to an activity...


basically, a sample activity would look like this...


Watch DVD


turn on tv

turn on dvd player

turn on avr

set input(s) on tv/avr to what you need them to be...

_generally speaking_, the device databases have long enough delays built into the default settings, so you shouldn't have to tweak it to in order for it to work... if anything, you'll end up toying with the delays to make it faster...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16273697
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give up the H1 because of it, but I would have preferred hard buttons with same graphic quality screen. My fat fingers are always hitting the left/right page scroll areas... can't seem to get that down, lol. Muscle memory from 880 has me favoring the edges of screen. It might not be so bad if the horizontal range of the H1 was as good as the 880 when pointed vertically... having to point the remote horizontally makes it difficult to see screen when in a reclined position. Add to that the fact that I've reached that age where I can't even begin to see the remote when I have my glasses for TV on, so a little touchy-feely help would be nice.
> 
> 
> Finally, having 880 style hard buttons would have also allowed 8 buttons per page instead of 6, something I also miss from the 880.
> 
> 
> Still love it overall, even with my minor grousing.



i can't disagree with any of that... all good points... the one i use regularly is actually pretty decent horizontally, but i know a lot of people have the same complaint as you...


i can relate to the "age" part...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enzo-ita* /forum/post/16276869
> 
> 
> Oh! Thanks!!!
> 
> it is a Samsung LE52M86BD
> 
> I owe you one!
> 
> enzo



You might want to look at this thread at the Logi Forum about a UK user with same issue with a similar Samsung model... Even with a model selection that included the DTV in the input list, it took some help from Logi support to get it staightened out.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...cending&page=1


----------



## tripleM

I get basic cable in my condo & my Sammy HDTV can tune into some of the digital HD sub channels so no set top box needed.


I have icons set up as my favorite channels on the H1 touchscreen.

However some of the HD Channels are located in 3 digits suffix such as 104-208.


So while the H1 allows me to input 104-20, it won't allow me the room to add the ending 8 for 104-208 under channel favorites.


any work around on this? Thanks.


----------



## OlderNDirt

My goodness! As part of the older generation having read through this entire thread while researching which remote I would want to buy and since buying my first H1 about 18 months ago, I find the complaints somewhat amusing. Sure, there are some things that would make the H1 even better.


To each, their own, but I am amazed at the level of complaints about the touch screen. I am sure there are some that use their remote as actively as typing a thesis on their computer. But for my use, taking my eyes off the tv screen for a few seconds now and then to look at the touch screen is no inconvenience at all. There was a time when I had to actually get up and walk over to the tv to change the channel. That is, of course, once we actually received more then one channel.


Some complain about the software and I now understand some of those complaints. Improvements can be made. But it works great for what it was designed and intended. At my age and knowledge level, I was able to get through it the first time and actually put all the original remotes away after 30 minutes. Sure, I spent more time and effort "perfecting" the remote and there are still some things that would be nice to be able to accomplish, but I know if I want everything in a remote, I am going to have to pay the price. My goal was to eliminate the need for a pile of remotes needed for my system and I can happily say mission accomplished.


Maybe I skimmed over some posts too quickly, but I was rather surprised to suddenly see a post inquiring about an apparent universal battery problem. Both my 18 and 6 month old H1's get 5-7 days between charges. I don't worry because there is no notice that the battery is "fully charged" or that the battery level bar doesn't become entirely green. When it indicates it needs charged, I put it in the charger at night and pick it up in the morning. I'll worry or do something about it if/when there is actually an apparent problem. Based on some of the posts here, I am sure there are some that can run down a perfectly good battery in a couple days, but don't make that a universal defect for all H1's.


I guess the long (sorry for already adding that part) and short of it is: There are a lot of universal remotes available from $20 and up. You will most likely get what you pay for. If the H1 doesn't give you all you want, spend a little (or lot) more and get what is going to make you happy. Personally, I find the technological advances in my lifetime, especially the last 25 years or so, utterly amazing. If I get frustrated, I just think back to watching that one channel with a snowy picture that continually fades in and out on a black and white 13" tv and I smile and I am pretty happy for what I am able to do and watch on tv today. Fifty years ago, I never could have imagined so much.


Mods: If this post is inappropriate, please feel free to delete.


----------



## Ronman79

Good stuff, Older!


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16264777
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss. Contact logitech support and see if they can help you. Sorry.



Emailed them on monday. No reply until now. I've emailed them again tonight.


----------



## cgbick

I'm having a problem with my H1 setup. I have an ATT Uverse box connected to a Denon AVR 889, then to a Samsung LN40B650 TV via HDMI. Sometimes when I start the "Watch TV" activity, after everything gets going the TV says there's no signal, even though all devices are on with the proper settings. Sometimes everything does work. I guess it's a timing or sequence issue. I don't know which to change and in which direction. The default power-on timing for the TV is 18 seconds, the device connect time is 2 seconds. The AVR seems to take several seconds to fully start up and select the proper output.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgbick* /forum/post/16293466
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my H1 setup. I have an ATT Uverse box connected to a Denon AVR 889, then to a Samsung LN40B650 TV via HDMI. Sometimes when I start the "Watch TV" activity, after everything gets going the TV says there's no signal, even though all devices are on with the proper settings. Sometimes everything does work. I guess it's a timing or sequence issue. I don't know which to change and in which direction. The default power-on timing for the TV is 18 seconds, the device connect time is 2 seconds. The AVR seems to take several seconds to fully start up and select the proper output.



Try setting it to power on the TV last. I had that problem and this resolved it for me.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgbick* /forum/post/16293466
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my H1 setup. I have an ATT Uverse box connected to a Denon AVR 889, then to a Samsung LN40B650 TV via HDMI. Sometimes when I start the "Watch TV" activity, after everything gets going the TV says there's no signal, even though all devices are on with the proper settings. Sometimes everything does work. I guess it's a timing or sequence issue. I don't know which to change and in which direction. The default power-on timing for the TV is 18 seconds, the device connect time is 2 seconds. The AVR seems to take several seconds to fully start up and select the proper output.



It's not a power issue, or a remote programming issue, its an HDMI issue. If your using the Anynet control function, coupled with the HDMI in the reciever, sometimes this just happens until the handshake is complete. I have a Samsung and experience the same thing sometimes. It's almost easier to run the HDMI direct to the TV and then let the remote select the inputs. Only problem with that is need a coxial, or Toslink cable for the DD.


----------



## caesar1

Just bought a 2nd H1 for my family room (so I understand the remote and the software).


I programmed my TV device (a Panasonic Plasma) to use the discrete power on and power off commands. These commands were in the database for my TV. I confirmed that these discrete commands work by going into "device" for my TV and turning the TV on/off with the discrete command buttons.


However, when starting my activity, for "watch TV", the TV does not always turn on. When I press help, it fixes it by turning the TV on.


It does not appear to always send the discrete On command. I tested this by manually turning off the TV and pressing the activity for watch tv -- nothing happened.


I checked the power on/off settings for the device and they are set to use the discrete commands (which do work when used by themself).


So what is wrong here? How can I ensure that the watch tv activity is using the discrete power on for the TV?


----------



## freshane

Why do you need to wear gloves?? I just tried it with some cotton gloves and it doesn't work too good. May work better with some doctor or leather OJ gloves. I would think it would be a pain in the ass to use any kind of remote with gloves. Just use a rag to wipe the prints off.. its not a gun haha


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/16294922
> 
> 
> Just bought a 2nd H1 for my family room (so I understand the remote and the software).
> 
> 
> I programmed my TV device (a Panasonic Plasma) to use the discrete power on and power off commands. These commands were in the database for my TV. I confirmed that these discrete commands work by going into "device" for my TV and turning the TV on/off with the discrete command buttons.
> 
> 
> However, when starting my activity, for "watch TV", the TV does not always turn on. When I press help, it fixes it by turning the TV on.
> 
> 
> It does not appear to always send the discrete On command. I tested this by manually turning off the TV and pressing the activity for watch tv -- nothing happened.
> 
> 
> I checked the power on/off settings for the device and they are set to use the discrete commands (which do work when used by themself).
> 
> 
> So what is wrong here? How can I ensure that the watch tv activity is using the discrete power on for the TV?



Sounds like you should have everything set up correctly. You may need to increase the inter device delay for your TV and see if that helps.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16270455
> 
> 
> So a company has created a product that is easy to use by the masses and is fairly accommodating to the advanced users as well. Seems like a good business strategy to me.
> 
> 
> You can't please everyone. You just can't. So it makes good business sense to please the majority.


*Easy to use.*


Yes it is, once it's programed correctly. Getting from point A to B is another issue. Whom ever wrote this insane software needs a course in Basic Programming 101! When you have to make 4, 5, or 6 clicks of mouse to accomplish what should be a very simple task is just plain poor programming.

The software IS NOT user friendly even if your a seasoned PC wizard.


Secondly the device database is flawed. There are too many devices listed just to say they are. The truth of it is, they are similar devices with commands that don't even fit or belong to the equipment.

*and is fairly accommodating to the advanced users as well.*


Ahh...where, how? I guess my definition of advanced and the masses are two different things then. Something as simple as local backup of your configuration is far from advanced and can't be accomplished. Something as simple as drag and drop, cut and paste, favorite icons from device to device can't be accomplished. Something as simple as allowing custom device icons can't be accomplished. Updateing the remote at speeds that rival a 300 baud modem.


I could go on but I won't. The remote is fine, the software is HORRIBLE, poorly written, and on an ease of use scale its a 5.


----------



## cgbick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16293867
> 
> 
> Try setting it to power on the TV last. I had that problem and this resolved it for me.



I tried changing the power on order. Still having the problem on occasion. I'm not using Anynet, that I know of.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/16296389
> 
> 
> Sounds like you should have everything set up correctly. You may need to increase the inter device delay for your TV and see if that helps.



I fixed it. I increased repeats from 1 to 3. Apparently Panasonic TVs need a longer repeat on powering on.


The toughest problem I had was changing inputs on power on (if it was on DVD when last shut off, it wasn't changing to cable TV input on the next power on). I had to increase power on delay to over 5000.


----------



## boilerup

I have a new Harmony One, my first venture into Harmony-land.


I would like to control the lighting in my HT (with X10 devices) but want to do this manually, i.e. not associated with an Activity. Since I use the Harmony One to power off and on my projector, I don't see how to define an Activity for lights that won't care about toggling my projector off or on. Is there a way to define an Activity for lighting that ignores whether any of other components are on or off?


Alternatively, if I go the route of using the Device to control lighting (instead of Activity), is there a way to stack commands (dim one set of lights, turn off others) like a macro?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boilerup* /forum/post/16299361
> 
> 
> I have a new Harmony One, my first venture into Harmony-land.
> 
> 
> I would like to control the lighting in my HT (with X10 devices) but want to do this manually, i.e. not associated with an Activity. Since I use the Harmony One to power off and on my projector, I don't see how to define an Activity for lights that won't care about toggling my projector off or on. Is there a way to define an Activity for lighting that ignores whether any of other components are on or off?
> 
> 
> Alternatively, if I go the route of using the Device to control lighting (instead of Activity), is there a way to stack commands (dim one set of lights, turn off others) like a macro?



You can set it up either in or not in an activity -- and it does not have to care about your projector or deal with it in any way. Just make sure under "options" for the activity that you set it up to leave unused devices "on".


I have my lights set up to work either in an activity (where my Lutron lighting controls are soft buttons within each of my activities) -- plus I have separate activities where the only device in the activity is the light.


If you don't want to add soft buttons to control your lighting in an activity, just create a new activity (manually) where your lights are the only device in the activity.


I have 2 light activities -- one where it turns the lights on (to a pre-set level) and one where it turns them off. However, I rarely use them. I just tend to use the controls for my lights within each activity. So once I fire up a blu-ray, while in the blu-ray activity I just turn off the lights. When the movie is over, while in blu-ray activity I turn them on. I have a lights on and lights off soft button on the first page of soft buttons for each of my activities.


----------



## boilerup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/16299524
> 
> 
> You can set it up either in or not in an activity -- and it does not have to care about your projector or deal with it in any way. Just make sure under "options" for the activity that you set it up to leave unused devices "on".



Thanks so much!! The H1 has so many options that I did not see that one. I will probably add some soft buttons also for each activity. I'm trying to make this all as simple as possible for the rest of the family and so far I am very pleased with this remote!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16297155
> 
> *Easy to use.*
> 
> 
> Yes it is, once it's programed correctly. Getting from point A to B is another issue. Whom ever wrote this insane software needs a course in Basic Programming 101! When you have to make 4, 5, or 6 clicks of mouse to accomplish what should be a very simple task is just plain poor programming.
> 
> The software IS NOT user friendly even if your a seasoned PC wizard.
> 
> 
> Secondly the device database is flawed. There are too many devices listed just to say they are. The truth of it is, they are similar devices with commands that don't even fit or belong to the equipment.
> 
> *and is fairly accommodating to the advanced users as well.*
> 
> 
> Ahh...where, how? I guess my definition of advanced and the masses are two different things then. Something as simple as local backup of your configuration is far from advanced and can't be accomplished. Something as simple as drag and drop, cut and paste, favorite icons from device to device can't be accomplished. Something as simple as allowing custom device icons can't be accomplished. Updateing the remote at speeds that rival a 300 baud modem.
> 
> 
> I could go on but I won't. The remote is fine, the software is HORRIBLE, poorly written, and on an ease of use scale its a 5.



I'm not saying the software is perfect. It does have it's faults. I agree that some times you have to click too many times to get stuff done. I agree that it takes a long time to update the remote after making simple changes. Perfect? No. Adequate? Yes.


I do think it is easy to use. I believe there are 100s of people on this thread that have configured their remotes with relative ease. Again it is not perfect but there are very few people complaining that they can't get the basic functions of the remote to work. I have read many posts about friends and relatives who are not tech savvy setting up their remotes without issue.


They will never please everyone but I think they've pleased most people. That's a good way to sell remotes.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16302602
> 
> 
> I'm not saying the software is perfect. It does have it's faults. I agree that some times you have to click too many times to get stuff done. I agree that it takes a long time to update the remote after making simple changes. Perfect? No. Adequate? Yes.
> 
> 
> I do think it is easy to use. I believe there are 100s of people on this thread that have configured their remotes with relative ease. Again it is not perfect but there are very few people complaining that they can't get the basic functions of the remote to work. I have read many posts about friends and relatives who are not tech savvy setting up their remotes without issue.
> 
> 
> They will never please everyone but I think they've pleased most people. That's a good way to sell remotes.



A good way to sell remotes is not based on what you think. Adaquate doesn't cut it. The software sucks. Any programmable remote will provide BASIC functions for half the money, as this one does. The remote is fine, cheap though, won't withstand a few drops on the floor without major damage. A better more logically written user interface is something that certainly needs addressed. Personally I don't like wasting time on these grade school applications and this is a shining example of one!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16306031
> 
> 
> A good way to sell remotes is not based on what you think. Adaquate doesn't cut it. The software sucks. Any programmable remote will provide BASIC functions for half the money, as this one does. The remote is fine, cheap though, won't withstand a few drops on the floor without major damage. A better more logically written user interface is something that certainly needs addressed. Personally I don't like wasting time on these grade school applications and this is a shining example of one!



well if you can find a better remote i'd love to see it. i drop mine on the floor a couple times a week, it's fine, even once flung it across the room having it slam into the wall and it works and looks the same as the day i bought it.


the software isn't fantastic, but it provides me with pretty much everything i need to tweak my remote and have it work flawlessly with all my devices.


it just sounds to me like you're being overly critical. the remotes are supposed to be user friendly and they are. logitech can't please everyone they can only shoot for a majority.


i dare you to find a better remote!


----------



## infoman1

It's just OK, looks nice, it cheaply constructed and prone to screen shattering, and has a somewhat illogical user interface. It is not the best remote out there. You obviously have never used remotes from URC. The MX-980, MX450, MX900, MX880 which are all superior remotes, plenty of software flexibility, and a superior price tag as well. I do think however, the Harmony One is best consumer driven big box store kind of product designed for the masses. It was a noble try with it's sleek looks and marketing, but it really is just adaquate with a not so adaquate sticker price.


----------



## ccotenj

lemme guess infoman... you are a linux type of guy, right?


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16306082
> 
> 
> ....i dare you to find a better remote!



I dare him to get lost and quit thread-crapping. Let him post in the URC threads...


----------



## Brandito

infoman you act like the harmony one is some sort of failure, if anything it's been a great success for logitech, while your coveted URC remotes i'd only very recently heard of and after seeing them i was quite unimpressed.


i've seen nicer looking remotes for window air conditioners.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16306435
> 
> 
> infoman you act like the harmony one is some sort of failure, if anything it's been a great success for logitech, while your coveted URC remotes i'd only very recently heard of and after seeing them i was quite unimpressed.
> 
> 
> i've seen nicer looking remotes for window air conditioners.



Nope, quite sucessful. I own one of them, and a few other brands as well. I really do like it's design, layout, and graphics. If the software wasn't so crippled, it would be a formidable contender against the professional products.

I would recommend it for a reasonably priced remote with limited flexibility. Not everything is based purely on asethetics.


----------



## killthepoodle

Hey gang, I have a problem with my harmony one- it cannot tell my Samsung LN37A450 to select HDMI3, neither through device command or via activity selection. I have to hit the source button from another input to cycle to HDMI3. Quite annoying.


Anyone have any input on this issue?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killthepoodle* /forum/post/16306558
> 
> 
> Hey gang, I have a problem with my harmony one- it cannot tell my Samsung LN37A450 to select HDMI3, neither through device command or via activity selection. I have to hit the source button from another input to cycle to HDMI3. Quite annoying.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any input on this issue?



Does your Harmony setup show an HDMI3 in the input list? Is that missing, or its there and just doesn't work?


Are you using Method 2 (Discrete) input selection? The Method 3 for Samsung is for older models, and Method 1 (input cycling) is a pain at best. Method 2 is the best choice.


Is the device connected to HDMI3 a slow booting device? Unless you use Method 2, the Samsung will not select an input that does not have a live video source connected. Maybe when your Harmony is trying to select HDMI3 the source has not yet booted up? The discrete commands (Method 2), fortunately, will force a selection regardless of input status (at least it does on the A550s).


Finally... The HDMI3 command in the Harmony database works just fine on my 37A550... if the discrete command is missing from the A450 database maybe you can enter the A550 model and use that database as a last resort.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16306031
> 
> 
> A good way to sell remotes is not based on what you think. Adaquate doesn't cut it. The software sucks. Any programmable remote will provide BASIC functions for half the money, as this one does. The remote is fine, cheap though, won't withstand a few drops on the floor without major damage. A better more logically written user interface is something that certainly needs addressed. Personally I don't like wasting time on these grade school applications and this is a shining example of one!



Once it is programmed, you rarely if ever need to go back to the software, unless you change out equipment.


So although the software could be better, it really doesn't matter once you get it set up.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16306254
> 
> 
> It's just OK, looks nice, it cheaply constructed and prone to screen shattering, and has a somewhat illogical user interface. It is not the best remote out there. You obviously have never used remotes from URC. The MX-980, MX450, MX900, MX880 which are all superior remotes, plenty of software flexibility, and a superior price tag as well. I do think however, the Harmony One is best consumer driven big box store kind of product designed for the masses. It was a noble try with it's sleek looks and marketing, but it really is just adaquate with a not so adaquate sticker price.



The difference between URC and Harmony is that I bought a URC for my in laws a few years ago and I had to program it for them. They could program a Harmony on their own.


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16306254
> 
> 
> It's just OK, looks nice, it cheaply constructed and prone to screen shattering, and has a somewhat illogical user interface. It is not the best remote out there. You obviously have never used remotes from URC. The MX-980, MX450, MX900, MX880 which are all superior remotes, plenty of software flexibility, and a superior price tag as well. I do think however, the Harmony One is best consumer driven big box store kind of product designed for the masses. It was a noble try with it's sleek looks and marketing, but it really is just adaquate with a not so adaquate sticker price.



As far as the "superior price tag, on a quick search, all of those are far more costly then I paid for either of my H1's and a couple are more expensive then what I paid for two H1's. Granted they might be less expensive if I waited and watched for a great deal, but only the MX-450 showed a price as low as the $250 list price of the H1.


I also have to wonder if you actually used an H1 as well as all the URC remotes you list, why you have obviously been unable to settle with one remote that meets your requirements? If all of the URC remotes you list are far superior to the H1 in price, software flexibility, interface, etc. (in other words in every conceivable way), it looks like you have determined the brand you want and are just working on which model. In which case, wouldn't your time be better spent on a URC forum rather then here working to such a degree to get under the skin of satisfied H1 owners and negatively influence perspective Harmony owners? For whatever reason, it looks like the success of the Harmony One is really bothersome to you.


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16280711
> 
> 
> Emailed them on monday. No reply until now. I've emailed them again tonight.



Right. Logitech doesn't even answer their customers when they bought their products ??

I've emailed them twice and got no reply so far and i don't expect one any more now. This is an absolute shame, i've decided to send an email every 2 or 3 days from now on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16311416
> 
> 
> Right. Logitech doesn't even answer their customers when they bought their products ??
> 
> I've emailed them twice and got no reply so far and i don't expect one any more now. This is an absolute shame, i've decided to send an email every 2 or 3 days from now on.



That is a shame... I have only contacted them twice in many years of using 520, 880 and H1... both time I got responses back within a few hours... always same day. Most recent was back in December when I had asked them to add some discrete codes to my account.


Did you use the email form here...

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...nduser/ask.php 


...to submit your request? Did you get the automated acknowledgement back to verify that your request was actually received? That came back within minutes for me.


----------



## Brandito

i to have always gotten quick responses from logitech, both for my remote and other products.


their customer service has always been top notch in my experience. recently i had a wireless mouse of theirs start to randomly double click on me and they sent me a brand new one without ever requesting the old one, within a day or 2 of my inquiry.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16311416
> 
> 
> Right. Logitech doesn't even answer their customers when they bought their products ??
> 
> I've emailed them twice and got no reply so far and i don't expect one any more now. This is an absolute shame, i've decided to send an email every 2 or 3 days from now on.




I had an entirely different experience. Last night I wanted to add custom buttons on my H1 that would allow me to quickly access the Dynamic Volume modes (Day, Evening, Midnight) for my Denon 3808. I cut and paste the hex codes into a simple customer support request from the Troubleshoot page for my H1 and the new custom buttons were available on my Logitech device page about 10-15 minutes after I sent my email


I was very impressed with their response time since this was around 9pm last night.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16153939
> 
> 
> If you run through the activity setup wizard again and specify the same input for all activities it will not try to switch the TV input. I have a Mitsu Plasma and a HDMI receiver so I know this first hand.



I'm in a similar position. Whenever I change activities, my TV cycles through the inputs on my Sony KD-36XS955. It's not only annoying, but it can't be too healthy for the tube.


I have seven activities using video 7 on my Sony and one activity using video 6.


So do I have to get rid of the eighth activity to keep the H1 from cycling through the inputs on my TV even when I'm going in between activities which are only using the video 7 input?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16311416
> 
> 
> Right. Logitech doesn't even answer their customers when they bought their products ??
> 
> I've emailed them twice and got no reply so far and i don't expect one any more now. This is an absolute shame, i've decided to send an email every 2 or 3 days from now on.



have you checked your "spam/junk" folder?


logitech (whether it be remotes or input devices) has always been very responsive for me...


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/16312378
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar position. Whenever I change activities, my TV cycles through the inputs on my Sony KD-36XS955. It's not only annoying, but it can't be too healthy for the tube.
> 
> 
> I have seven activities using video 7 on my Sony and one activity using video 6.
> 
> 
> So do I have to get rid of the eighth activity to keep the H1 from cycling through the inputs on my TV even when I'm going in between activities which are only using the video 7 input?



Does it cycle through one by one until it gets to the correct input? I may be that you need a discrete code for each input.


----------



## infoman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlderNDirt* /forum/post/16310492
> 
> 
> I also have to wonder if you actually used an H1 as well as all the URC remotes you list, why you have obviously been unable to settle with one remote that meets your requirements? If all of the URC remotes you list are far superior to the H1 in price, software flexibility, interface, etc. (in other words in every conceivable way), it looks like you have determined the brand you want and are just working on which model. In which case, wouldn't your time be better spent on a URC forum rather then here working to such a degree to get under the skin of satisfied H1 owners and negatively influence perspective Harmony owners? For whatever reason, it looks like the success of the Harmony One is really bothersome to you.



Yes I own a Harmony One and Yes I own remotes from URC, and others. I haven't settled on just one, because we have more than one system and one remote will not do. I bought the H1 thinking I would replace my aging circa 2003 MX-700 URC remote and really didn't want to spend the long dollar for the MX-980. I was disapointed in the lack of programming flexibility there browser based software allows. Apparently as far as customization goes, you get what you pay for. However, it is programmed and functions well controlling 11 devices, some of which were learned raw, as there database is not current. That was a tenacious process. I am really having a problem with the inability to backup the configuration, and do some customizing. Things change over time and depending on company to maintain that information, stinks. As far as it being sucessful product, I really could care less if any of them go belly up tommorrow. H! was an interesting product, lot of eye appeal, works as intended, clunky software. In the end, with RMA in hand I decided on sending the remote back and purchase a product that is a better fit allowing advance programming and customization.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/16312378
> 
> 
> I’m in a similar position. Whenever I change activities, my TV cycles through the inputs on my Sony KD-36XS955. It’s not only annoying, but it can’t be too healthy for the tube.
> 
> 
> I have seven activities using video 7 on my Sony and one activity using video 6.
> 
> 
> So do I have to get rid of the eighth activity to keep the H1 from cycling through the inputs on my TV even when I’m going in between activities which are only using the video 7 input?



Go to your TV device and click on the settings button.

Adjust the inputs.

Delete all of the inputs except Video 7.


Go to whatever activity uses Video 6 and click on options.

Tell it you want to look at the settings.

Tell it the settings are correct but you want to add more control.

Go through all the steps keeping everything the same as it is until you get to the page where it asks if you want to add more commands.

Add the Input 6 commnad at the end of the series of commands when you start the activity.

Add the Input 7 command for when you leave the activity.


Update your remote.


This should make it so the only time the remote sends out commands to change your TV input would be when you start or leave the activity that uses input 6.


These instructions may not be exact as I don't have the software available right now, but it should get you close. If you can't figure it out you can send me a PM with your Harmony software login and password I can can make the changes for you when I get back to my computer.


----------



## Darkneo

Just got my H1 and so far its awesome. Im having one problem though. I have a pioneer plasma and i have it set up for input 4 to watch tv, and Input 5 for dvd. But the tv takes like 7 seconds before u can change the input as it starts up. How do i set up a delay in the software?


----------



## Darkneo

Ah i got it







, damn plasma takes almost 15 seconds to power up


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16312467
> 
> 
> Does it cycle through one by one until it gets to the correct input? I may be that you need a discrete code for each input.



Yes, but only 6 and 7. The others are 'turned off' in the Sony menu.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/16314894
> 
> 
> Go to your TV device and click on the settings button.
> 
> Adjust the inputs.
> 
> Delete all of the inputs except Video 7.
> 
> 
> Go to whatever activity uses Video 6 and click on options.
> 
> Tell it you want to look at the settings.
> 
> Tell it the settings are correct but you want to add more control.
> 
> Go through all the steps keeping everything the same as it is until you get to the page where it asks if you want to add more commands.
> 
> Add the Input 6 commnad at the end of the series of commands when you start the activity.
> 
> Add the Input 7 command for when you leave the activity.
> 
> 
> Update your remote.
> 
> 
> This should make it so the only time the remote sends out commands to change your TV input would be when you start or leave the activity that uses input 6.
> 
> 
> These instructions may not be exact as I don't have the software available right now, but it should get you close. If you can't figure it out you can send me a PM with your Harmony software login and password I can can make the changes for you when I get back to my computer.



That seems to have fixed it. I need to play with it some more, but during the week I don't have the time to really sit down and do it right. This weekend I'll have to really dig into it and do some tweaking. It's not quite where I want it.


Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## lazarusbf

Hello

i finally got an email from Logitech this morning, hallelujah !

Will try what they say tonight, apparently they changed something in my account so that an update for my issue would solve the problem i encounter.

Let this be true and then i will thank them. Still, i had to wait over 7 days to get an answer.

Will tell if it did work later on today.


----------



## insanecollector

I just set up my XBOX 360 in my living room to stream Netflix films through my Pioneer 1018 to my Sony LCD.


My question is, what is the best way to set up the 360 to work with my Harmony One. I chose game console with dvd player and I still have some trouble controlling the 360. Is there a way to better utilize the remote with the system?


Also, is there a way to turn off the system with the remote or do I need to continue to use the controller on this one?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector* /forum/post/16317044
> 
> 
> I just set up my XBOX 360 in my living room to stream Netflix films through my Pioneer 1018 to my Sony LCD.
> 
> 
> My question is, what is the best way to set up the 360 to work with my Harmony One. I chose game console with dvd player and I still have some trouble controlling the 360. Is there a way to better utilize the remote with the system?
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to turn off the system with the remote or do I need to continue to use the controller on this one?



i have my 360 set up as a game console w/dvd and have good control over all the 360 functions from the remote. i can navigate the 360 menus entirely from the remote using the directional keypad, the lcd a, b, x and y 'color buttons, and transport keys (play, stop, pause, fast fwd, etc.). one tip that's worked well for me is to map the 360's 'a' button to the remote's 'ok' key and the 'b' button to the remote's 'exit' key. this helped facilitate menu navigation alot.

the only hitch is that the 360's ir receiver window is limited in reception angle so that you need to have a very clear line of site from the remote to the ir window on the 360. i've seen this issue come up in several forum posts.

the only way to improve the 360's reception is to add a 3rd-party ir extender where the ir blaster is going to sit right in front of the 360's ir window or use a harmony remote with rf.

oh, and i am able to turn the 360 on and off with the remote no problem.


----------



## stonecrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16313933
> 
> 
> Yes I own a Harmony One and Yes I own remotes from URC, and others. I haven't settled on just one, because we have more than one system and one remote will not do. I bought the H1 thinking I would replace my aging circa 2003 MX-700 URC remote and really didn't want to spend the long dollar for the MX-980. I was disapointed in the lack of programming flexibility there browser based software allows. Apparently as far as customization goes, you get what you pay for. However, it is programmed and functions well controlling 11 devices, some of which were learned raw, as there database is not current. That was a tenacious process. I am really having a problem with the inability to backup the configuration, and do some customizing. Things change over time and depending on company to maintain that information, stinks. As far as it being sucessful product, I really could care less if any of them go belly up tommorrow. H! was an interesting product, lot of eye appeal, works as intended, clunky software. In the end, with RMA in hand I decided on sending the remote back and purchase a product that is a better fit allowing advance programming and customization.



You seem to be someone who is knowledgeable about remotes and software so why is this all a surprise to you, did you do any research on the H1 first? The software limitations are well known and documented, it is built completely to walk a novice user through configuration and is a pia for a knowledgeable user but you can generally get 100% of what you want accomplished.


For me the price, form factor and functionality of the H1 outweighed the effort on the software side. I mean once you have it programmed how often do you need to make changes? The bigger problem is you come in here and rant about things that everyone knows about and few are as concerned as you about. It is fine to give your opinion but when you ramp up the adjectives it really defeats the purpose of the review.


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infoman1* /forum/post/16313933
> 
> 
> Yes I own a Harmony One and Yes I own remotes from URC, and others. *I haven't settled on just one, because we have more than one system and one remote will not do.* I bought the H1 thinking I would replace my aging circa 2003 MX-700 URC remote and really *didn't want to spend the long dollar for the MX-980*. I was disapointed in the lack of programming flexibility there browser based software allows. Apparently as far as customization goes, you get what you pay for. However, it is programmed and functions well controlling 11 devices, some of which were learned raw, as there database is not current. That was a tenacious process. I am really having a problem with the inability to backup the configuration, and do some customizing. Things change over time and depending on company to maintain that information, stinks. As far as it being sucessful product, I really could care less if any of them go belly up tommorrow. H! was an interesting product, lot of eye appeal, works as intended, clunky software. In the end, with RMA in hand I decided on sending the remote back and purchase a product that is a better fit allowing advance programming and customization.



infoman1: I appreciate your direct response, but am disappointed that you used the vast majority of it to continue bashing the H1 instead of responding to my post.


I noticed you totally avoided the "superior price" comparison. Although you do indicate you bought the H1 because you didn't want to spend the money for a MX-980. Then you complain that the H1 is not as good (for you) as the 980? Why not go to that board and rant and rave about the price of the 980?


Not sure what having "multiple systems"has to do with my point. You say you have/had all these vastly superior remotes to the H1 and need more then one remote for your "multiple systems", yet you have not yet found "the" remote that satisfies your needs. You make my point that it looks like there is no universal remote in existance that will satisfy you. FYI. you can use the same brand/model remote on different systems.


And finally, and most importantly, since you have eliminated Harmony (and the H1 in particular) from your list of possibilities and cannot settle/decide between the rest, what is the purpose to spending all your time here bashing the H1 instead of working toward you uiltimate goal of finding the best remote for you?


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted


please stop the bickering


edit: any more inappropriate posts you will be banned from the thread


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/16312378
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar position. Whenever I change activities, my TV cycles through the inputs on my Sony KD-36XS955. It's not only annoying, but it can't be too healthy for the tube.
> 
> 
> I have seven activities using video 7 on my Sony and one activity using video 6.
> 
> 
> So do I have to get rid of the eighth activity to keep the H1 from cycling through the inputs on my TV even when I'm going in between activities which are only using the video 7 input?



They have the discreet codes for the inputs on Sony TV's. You might want to add a different model similar to yours to check and see if they work for your model. Mine's a KDF-50E2000 and I had to do this at first. After my model had been out for awhile, they finally added them to it's code set.


----------



## peckrhead

I just recieved my Wii and have it connected to my V663 AVR via component cables to my DVD component input on the back of the V663 AVR along with the 2 stereo connections. Everything thru my AVR is out to TV via HDMI... I thought I would go ahead and program my H1 for the Wii before trying it out... When I go to Add Device it has 2 options for Game Consoles. One with DVD and the other without. I chose Game Console without DVD and put in the manufacturer as Nintendo and model as Wii. It reports that the console is bluetooth which, I'm guessing, means I have to turn it on manually. But will the V663 and the Samsung LNA630 46" tv still come on? Just trying to stay ahead and avoid any headaches... Thanks in advance, P-Head


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/16321528
> 
> 
> I just recieved my Wii and have it connected to my V663 AVR via component cables to my DVD component input on the back of the V663 AVR along with the 2 stereo connections. Everything thru my AVR is out to TV via HDMI... I thought I would go ahead and program my H1 for the Wii before trying it out... When I go to Add Device it has 2 options for Game Consoles. One with DVD and the other without. I chose Game Console without DVD and put in the manufacturer as Nintendo and model as Wii. It reports that the console is bluetooth which, I'm guessing, means I have to turn it on manually. But will the V663 and the Samsung LNA630 46" tv still come on? Just trying to stay ahead and avoid any headaches... Thanks in advance, P-Head



I have a Wii and you're correct-the H1 doesn't control it. But you can still control your TV and AVR just fine. I'm not sure why the Wii is even in the list. Must be just to let you know it is incompatible!










Happy programming!


----------



## Darkneo

Yeah, just use the Wiimote. Your still going to need it












Any news on the release date of the PS3 adapter?


----------



## lazarusbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazarusbf* /forum/post/16316907
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> i finally got an email from Logitech this morning, hallelujah !
> 
> Will try what they say tonight, apparently they changed something in my account so that an update for my issue would solve the problem i encounter.
> 
> Let this be true and then i will thank them. Still, i had to wait over 7 days to get an answer.
> 
> Will tell if it did work later on today.



What they did for me with a personal update has worked indeed. So it must be said, they helped and found the solution. I am therefore very grateful.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/16320687
> 
> 
> They have the discreet codes for the inputs on Sony TV's. You might want to add a different model similar to yours to check and see if they work for your model. Mine's a KDF-50E2000 and I had to do this at first. After my model had been out for awhile, they finally added them to it's code set.



Thanks for the tip. I bought my Sony over four years ago and it had already been out for a while before that. You would think by now that the codes would be current, but you never know sometimes.


----------



## peckrhead

Just to let every know 'all is good' with the Wii, H1, Samsung LCDTV and V663... I had to change the component cable from the Wii to the DVR input on back of the V663, It didn't like me connecting it to the DVD component input as I have my Blu-Ray connected via HDMI and set to DVD... The H1 turns on the TV and the V663 and I use the Wii remote to power on the Wii... Graphics are great and the sound is routed thru the V663... Awesome! Hasta Pronto, P-Head


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkneo* /forum/post/16322042
> 
> 
> Any news on the release date of the PS3 adapter?



Which PS3 adapter? There are several ways you can control your PS3 with the H1.


Nyko Blu-wave

PS3 tooth fairy

IR2BT

PS3IRX1

PS3IR-PRO


----------



## RadYOacTve

Logitech is making their own:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131079 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16325695
> 
> 
> Which PS3 adapter? There are several ways you can control your PS3 with the H1.
> 
> 
> Nyko Blu-wave
> 
> PS3 tooth fairy
> 
> IR2BT
> 
> PS3IRX1
> 
> PS3IR-PRO


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RadYOacTve* /forum/post/16325796
> 
> 
> Logitech is making their own:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131079



Oh if it isn't too expensive that would be great.


----------



## RadYOacTve

I agree, i have an IR2BT but would probably end up buying this.


----------



## Darkneo

I was talking about the Logitech adapter, im hearing maybe sometime in june


----------



## 120inna55

 http://blog.logitech.com/2009/03/20/...u-ray-control/


----------



## ccotenj

anyone know why iconharmony is down?


watching the c's destroy the bulls and setting up a new h1 for my downstairs setups, and when i went to get icons, no dice...


----------



## Darkneo

down here too


----------



## tombonneau

So just bought a Harmony One and am charging it ... I noticed when I pick it up, I hear a slight rattle/tinkling sound coming from inside. Almost like a small metal ball is moving.


I'm assuming this has to do with the motion sensor? Is it normal for it to make this noise? Or do I have a defective remote?










I'm assuming the latter ...


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombonneau* /forum/post/16331009
> 
> 
> So just bought a Harmony One and am charging it ... I noticed when I pick it up, I hear a slight rattle/tinkling sound coming from inside. Almost like a small metal ball is moving.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this has to do with the motion sensor? Is it normal for it to make this noise? Or do I have a defective remote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the latter ...



It's normal.... as long as it's not really loud!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombonneau* /forum/post/16331009
> 
> 
> So just bought a Harmony One and am charging it ... I noticed when I pick it up, I hear a slight rattle/tinkling sound coming from inside. Almost like a small metal ball is moving.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this has to do with the motion sensor? Is it normal for it to make this noise? Or do I have a defective remote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the latter ...



yes, it's the motion sensor...

yes, it's normal...

no, you shouldn't always assume the worst...


----------



## tombonneau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16331067
> 
> 
> yes, it's the motion sensor...
> 
> yes, it's normal...
> 
> no, you shouldn't always assume the worst...



Thanks for the quick response guys. (Esp. because if I'd been arsed to search this thread it prob. would have turned up.







)


And you're right -- maybe it's time to start seeing that glass as half-full; or at least half-way finished.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkneo* /forum/post/16330955
> 
> 
> down here too



sorry guys. it's rebooting now. shaun's been working on overhauling the site so hopefully it won't crash as often (if ever).

thanks for the alert. check again very shortly.

,r


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16331605
> 
> 
> sorry guys. it's rebooting now. shaun's been working on overhauling the site so hopefully it won't crash as often (if ever).
> 
> thanks for the alert. check again very shortly.
> 
> ,r



thanks randy... no worries... you provide a great service, and it's allowed to be down every now and then...


----------



## tombonneau

So not sure if this is addressed earlier in the thread (didn't see it in FAQ) but I was having serious problems with the setup: when I connected remote USB to my iMac, the Logitech software could not find the remote.


After a quick Google search, I discovered the issue: for some reason, Logitech created a subfolder "Logitech" in my root directory (which was odd, as Apple keeps it clean, just Music, Picture, Movie, Programs etc. folders). Once I deleted this folder and re-connected the remote and stared up the program, it found the remote fine and I was able to setup.


So if anyone else has this problem on their Mac, try the above solution. (Again, apologize if this has already been addressed.)


Anyway, I setup the remote this morning before work, and while I have a basic system - KURO, Blu-Ray, Roku, TiVo (no receiver, all audio through TV) - everything was working perfect first go.


I'll probably spend some time when I get home optimizing buttons, but just about everything vital was covered by the Harmony defaults. In fact, it improves the TiVo remote experience by adding some shortcut keys not on the OED remote.


If anyone is on the fence, go ahead and take the plunge with this remote. Even the touchscreen, which I thought was likely just a gimmicky feature, is very useful & intuitive.


----------



## scoob7146

I was wondering if anyone had a solution to this. .....(pop!!!) Oh sorry that was my first post cherry







....ok anyway back to the issue at hand. I have a harmony one(which i love) and an epson 6100(which I also love) and they seem to be playing very well together. Almost to well. I noticed after my last remote update that my epson now changes the colormode according to the activity I choose. For example, when I "watch tv" my directv turns on, my pioneer turns on, my epson turns on, my epson changes colormode to Dynamic.....this is actually what I watch tv on anyway so I thought that was pretty cool. Now, when i press the "play xbox360", xbox on, pioneer on, epson 6100 on, epson 6100 changes colormode to theaterblack1.....again awesome because thats what i play my games on.......now the problem, I have no idea how its doing it. I cant find an ir code for each colormode(only the one that brings up the little menu) and its not in the command list. Id really like to figure this out because when i "play blu-ray" it turns to colormode dynamic, and Id really like it to be theater black1......anyone experiance this, or have an idea???? thanks in advance


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverickster2* /forum/post/15485923
> 
> 
> Anyone? Does the One supports the Media Button functions for Jukebox control in the same manner the 880/890 did?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/15486174
> 
> 
> i wish. check out http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...d=11518#M11518 for additional posts on the subject.



So, am I getting confused with the inability of harmony one to be able to control a dvd jukebox(a sony 995v)?


I read through a ton of posts where people where getting csv files uploaded with their 880/890 to select the movie and have the remote change the dvd player to load that disc in whatever slot it was in.


So the harmony one cant do what?

1. display the list? OR

2. program the disc slot to automatically change?


----------



## squareeyes

Answers below your questions:


So the harmony one cant do what?

1. display the list?

correct. it cannot do this.


2. program the disc slot to automatically change?

technically correct. you cannot do this either... except see note* below.


the h8xx media button use to allow users to program their disc titles into the remote software so the titles would appear on the remote screen. user would then be able to press corresponding button to have changer spin the carousel to the correct disc and play. feature has since been wiped by a sw update which upset quite a few users (and rightly so).


the harmony one does not have such a feature and by my conversations with a logi csr they are not planning on implementing it.


*now... here's the exception... i believe i read awhile back of a user programing sequences to accomplish the similar feature as the old media button. don't hold me to this as it would've been last year that i saw the post and i might be confusing it with the sequences/favorites trick.

it seems logical that it could be done, but i would think it to be an enormous effort.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/16336582
> 
> 
> So, am I getting confused with the inability of harmony one to be able to control a dvd jukebox(a sony 995v)?
> 
> 
> I read through a ton of posts where people where getting csv files uploaded with their 880/890 to select the movie and have the remote change the dvd player to load that disc in whatever slot it was in.
> 
> 
> So the harmony one cant do what?
> 
> 1. display the list? OR
> 
> 2. program the disc slot to automatically change?


----------



## kktk

Hmmm this sounds silly that of all things a command to change the slot of the disc cant be sent?


I could see the ability of not being able to see a list etc....but not being able to send a command to change the slot is extremely limiting.


So the geniuses out there--any progress on this?










squareeyes--great job on the icons


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/16337091
> 
> 
> Hmmm this sounds silly that of all things a command to change the slot of the disc cant be sent?
> 
> 
> I could see the ability of not being able to see a list etc....but not being able to send a command to change the slot is extremely limiting.
> 
> 
> So the geniuses out there--any progress on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squareeyes--great job on the icons



kktk, i may have misunderstood what you're trying to accomplish. can you elaborate on what you mean by "send a command to change the slot"?


for instance, on my jvc 200 disc jukebox i can change the slot by pushing 'disc' and then the transport fwd or bkd buttons. or i can change it by pushing 'disc' and entering the slot number and then 'enter'. if you're looking to combine certain commands then that can be done with a simple sequence or by 'learning' multiple ir commands to one button push in raw mode.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/16336582
> 
> 
> So, am I getting confused with the inability of harmony one to be able to control a dvd jukebox(a sony 995v)?
> 
> 
> I read through a ton of posts where people where getting csv files uploaded with their 880/890 to select the movie and have the remote change the dvd player to load that disc in whatever slot it was in.
> 
> 
> So the harmony one cant do what?
> 
> 1. display the list? OR
> 
> 2. program the disc slot to automatically change?



I'm trying to understand what you're trying to do and I have a question.

Can the device's original remote do this function? If so are all the buttons that accomplish this task in the Harmony data base (check for mislabeling). If not can they be taught?


----------



## kktk

What I was thinking of was basically pushing a button on the One and have the remote send the command to automatically switch the slot from say Disc #1 to Disc #2.


Maybe even put an icon up in the screen with the movie's image and have it triggered that way?


Just like you can have an icon for a TV channel and have the channel change automatically---same way pushing the icon should change the slot of the dvd player too.


The reason I got confused was because I thought that's what the list via those csv files were accomplishing in the 880/890 which people were saying cant be dont via the media button? or was that not the purpose?


----------



## squareeyes

kktk, the media button does (should) operate as you describe... like a favorites list for your cd/dvd jukebox. feature was removed in a sw update snafu and i just read on the harmony forum that a fix is imminent and the feature should be working for the 8xx remotes may/june this year.


check out the last few pages at: http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...d=23295&page=1


----------



## davekro

I do not know if this an incorrect setting in my Harmony or a misnamed/mis set input on my 1909.


When I select 'Listen to CD's on the Harmony, the 1909 display comes up with 'VCR/iPod'. Then I manually switch to 'CD' and the CD player is plays. I am confused (obviously ;o), because when I go into my Logitech program on my computer, 'CD' shows as the input it is has to go to in th eCD set up.


The CD player is connected to the 1909 via an optical cable to input 'Optical 2 (VCR)'. When I manually turn the selector to say 'CD' on the 1909's display, the CD player sound comes through.


In the 1909 menus I have:

3. Input Setup

....3-1. Assign

....3-3. Input & Decode Mode

....3-4. Rename CD :


3. Input Setup

.....3-1. Assign HDMI In: none, Digital In: none, Component In: none, ...... iPod Dock:

.....3-3. Input Mode:

.....3-4. Rename VCR:


When I select Play VCR on Harmony, it turns VCR on and sets 1909 to VCR/iPod. This allows the VCR to play audio and video. (OT, But the video goes black when pause is pushed and during rewind oo FF. When play is pushed again, audio is there immediately but video takes 10 seconds to return from the black screen. Extra credit for this 1909 set up issue.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16353188
> 
> 
> I do not know if this an incorrect setting in my Harmony or a misnamed/mis set input on my 1909.
> 
> 
> When I select 'Listen to CD's on the Harmony, the 1909 display comes up with 'VCR/iPod'. Then I manually switch to 'CD' and the CD player is plays. I am confused (obviously ;o), because when I go into my Logitech program on my computer, 'CD' shows as the input it is has to go to in th eCD set up.
> 
> 
> The CD player is connected to the 1909 via an optical cable to input 'Optical 2 (VCR)'. When I manually turn the selector to say 'CD' on the 1909's display, the CD player sound comes through.
> 
> 
> In the 1909 menus I have:
> 
> 3. Input Setup
> 
> ....3-1. Assign
> 
> ....3-3. Input & Decode Mode
> 
> ....3-4. Rename CD :
> 
> 
> 3. Input Setup
> 
> .....3-1. Assign HDMI In: none, Digital In: none, Component In: none, ...... iPod Dock:
> 
> .....3-3. Input Mode:
> 
> .....3-4. Rename VCR:
> 
> 
> When I select Play VCR on Harmony, it turns VCR on and sets 1909 to VCR/iPod. This allows the VCR to play audio and video. (OT, But the video goes black when pause is pushed and during rewind oo FF. When play is pushed again, audio is there immediately but video takes 10 seconds to return from the black screen. Extra credit for this 1909 set up issue.



So when you manually switch it to CD are you going into Devices and using the CD button for your 1909 on your harmony remote?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16356211
> 
> 
> So when you manually switch it to CD are you going into Devices and using the CD button for your 1909 on your harmony remote?



No. When I manually switch to 'CD' it is with Source Select on the AVR itself.


When I press 'CD Jukebox' on the Devices screen, there is no change. I assume the Harmony is sending the same signal as it does for 'Listen to CD's' in the Activities menu.


I will try re- down loading the info on my computer to see if that helps.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16357373
> 
> 
> No. When I manually switch to 'CD' it is with Source Select on the AVR itself.
> 
> 
> When I press 'CD Jukebox' on the Devices screen, there is no change. I assume the Harmony is sending the same signal as it does for 'Listen to CD's' in the Activities menu.
> 
> 
> I will try re- down loading the info on my computer to see if that helps.



Well it sounds like harmony has the wrong code for that function on your 1909. You may want to contact them or learn the correct code from your 1909 remote.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16358910
> 
> 
> Well it sounds like harmony has the wrong code for that function on your 1909. You may want to contact them or learn the correct code from your 1909 remote.



I'll try the manual route when I get a chance. The re- down load did nothing.


----------



## localnet

Ok, I have two DirecTV units in one room. I have reset and cleared and reset the DirecTV remotes till I am blue in the face. My thinking was to clear one D* remote and set it to AV1 or 2, and then teach my Harmony One remote that IR code to control two separate D* boxes. Leaving one remote stock, of course.


What do I need to do to make this work before I throw something through the window. I have followed the D* on screen instructions to a T with the remotes and wind up with one remote that works on either selection, AV1, 2 and D*. I have tried different codes, etc, nothing works. Help me out here.


----------



## vonzoog

I have a HR20 and a HR21 in the same room. I don't remember exactly how it was done, but I do know that it worked out fine. First you must go to the receiver remote setup in the menu section of the DirecTV receiver. Set one receiver to the optional remote setting to one of the AV positions on the receiver remote.


Then you may have to "learn" the H1 to that. Before you start breaking windows call Logitech and I am sure they will straighten out for you. Yes, it can be done. I have been running two receivers first on a 880 and now on the H1. When I got the H1, I just transfered everything over from the 880 to the H1. That was so long ago that I can't remember how I originally got it set up. But I did and I know it can be done.


----------



## rt297

Hi all,

I've been trying to figure out how to reset my Harmony One to original factory settings in order to start over and use it in a different system. Can't seem to find out how. Any help please?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## citico

If you don't want to save that configuration, delete all devices and activtiies and start over. If you want to save that configuration, set up a new account. There is no magical reset button to factory defaults.


----------



## rt297

Thanks. I don't want to save the old configurations, so I just need to delete each component one by one then?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## b_scott

does anyone's H1 randomly reset? I'm wondering if my battery doesn't seat well.


----------



## citico

Yes.


----------



## b_scott

is that the problem, do you think?


----------



## rt297

Thanks, but I'm starting to wonder why anyone would go through the pain of using this remote when the old MX-500 works so well. The touch screen is far too sensitive, and having to connect to a computer to program it is a drag. By the time you figure all that out, I could have programmed the MX-500 twice, and it would do exactly what I want it to do. You can't use the screen by feel. About all it does is set up macros how it wants to. I don't find it flexible.

Thanks for the help though. K.I.S.S.









Russ


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rt297* /forum/post/16364168
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm starting to wonder why anyone would go through the pain of using this remote when the old MX-500 works so well. The touch screen is far too sensitive, and having to connect to a computer to program it is a drag. By the time you figure all that out, I could have programmed the MX-500 twice, and it would do exactly what I want it to do. You can't use the screen by feel. About all it does is set up macros how it wants to. I don't find it flexible.
> 
> Thanks for the help though. K.I.S.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ



Simpler yet is to use the OEM remotes. No programming, no macros to fight with. No touch screens or computers to mess with










You should be able to delete each device. Shouldn't take more than 30sec.


Try to give the H1 a chance; it's a very capable remote.


----------



## rt297

Thank you. I AM trying. I'm just a little frustrated this morning, and I am really not liking the Harmony software much. I CANNOT get the activities I am no longer using deleted from the touchscreen of the remote itself. I have managed to get them deleted from the setup account, but still need to get them off the remote. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

R


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rt297* /forum/post/16365614
> 
> 
> Thank you. I AM trying. I'm just a little frustrated this morning, and I am really not liking the Harmony software much. I CANNOT get the activities I am no longer using deleted from the touchscreen of the remote itself. I have managed to get them deleted from the setup account, but still need to get them off the remote. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R



have you updated the remote after deleting the activities?


----------



## citico

After you delete the devices and activities, you have to download the account back to the remote as you do when you make changes to your account.


----------



## sectorlord

Hi guys...I am a newbie here..

I just bought the Harmony One and the display has some stucked pixel (always white)..


Is that normal ? how bad pixel many is normal ?


Thanks


----------



## rt297

Thanks, when I go to update the remote, it says I am missing the "chenter" command for the TV. I have no idea what to do then. It won't proceed without the fix, and when I click on the suggestions, the fix doesn't seem to be available. Any more help out there?









Thanks,

r


----------



## Beerstalker

Most likely you need to go into the setup for your TV device and change how it is set up to change channels. It sounds like you have it set to hit the channel numbers and then chenter (channel enter) but the software doesn't know what command is supposed to be used as chenter.


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16231074
> 
> 
> Ok I've just about had it. So I create in the "device" area, my Nyko Blu-Wave remote to control my PS3. EVERYTHING WORKS FINE.
> 
> 
> Then, I create an activity with it (Nyko). I've done this three times now...every time, NONE of the controls work once the activity starts up. I have to select the Nyko from the device area and then of course everything works.
> 
> 
> What the hell do I need to do to have this thing work upon activity start-up?
> 
> 
> If the device works fine and it's merely implemented into an activity, why are things not working?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> James



I just got the H1, and am having the same problem. The database was fine for all my other remotes, but with the Nyko Blu-Wave, the software does a lousy job.


I set it up as Game Console with DVD, Nyko, Blu-Wave. When I choose my gaming activity, none of the hard buttons work. The touchscreen shows only one page with four buttons -- circle, square, triangle, X -- but at least they work.


If I choose Devices and then Game Console, the touchscreen shows three pages of buttons, and they work. But why aren't the hard buttons reprogrammed when my activity is active?


This is very disappointing.


----------



## Beerstalker

There is something flaky with the Play a Game activity that causes most of the buttons on the remote to not function correctly. Instead you should create a Watch a DVD activity and tell it you use your Nyko Blu Wave to watch a dvd. Then everything should work ok.


----------



## crosbyct

Yeah I believe I did it with Watch a DVD as well. That must be why I never had any issues.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sectorlord* /forum/post/16368055
> 
> 
> Hi guys...I am a newbie here..
> 
> I just bought the Harmony One and the display has some stucked pixel (always white)..
> 
> 
> Is that normal ? how bad pixel many is normal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You shouldn't have any bad pixels. Return it and get a new one.


----------



## Matt_TX

I like the look of the Harmony One, but as mentioned several times there is no RF/IR extender...


However, is the product compatible with generic IR extenders, such as the following?
http://www.google.com/products/catal...762#ps-sellers 
http://www.google.com/products/catal...tle#ps-sellers 
http://www.google.com/products/catal...554#ps-sellers


----------



## citico

No. It is not compatible with other RF receivers.


----------



## Matt_TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16371356
> 
> 
> No. It is not compatible with other RF receivers.



It's not an RF receiver. It's an IR receiver that relays the signal via RF to an IR emitter near the equipment. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, but am looking for confirmation at it does...


It's different than the RF Extender by Logitech, let me explain...


Logitech RF Extender:

1) User operates remote.

2) Remote sends RF signal

3) Extender pics up RF signal

4) Extenter emits IR signal to component(s)


Generic IR Extender:

1) User points remote at IR extender base station and operates it as normal

2) Extender base station pics up IR signal

3) Extender relays signal from base station (in user location) to satellite station (near components) by RF

4) Extender satellite station emits IR signal to components


So, the primary difference is that the communication between the remote and extender is done over IR with the generic extender, as there are two base stations. See link... http://www.google.com/products/catal...762#ps-sellers 


Any idea if this will work with the Harmony One? If not, why not?


----------



## roachmojo

Just have to post that I just got this for my birthday yesterday and it is the most unbelievable piece of technology I've ever seen. Friggin awesome.


----------



## TedSeattle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/16370064
> 
> 
> There is something flaky with the Play a Game activity that causes most of the buttons on the remote to not function correctly. Instead you should create a Watch a DVD activity and tell it you use your Nyko Blu Wave to watch a dvd. Then everything should work ok.



Interesting (although still indicating a poor design). Thanks for the tip.


----------



## agustus

I have a Pio tv and a Pio receiver. I'm thinking about getting this remote. Will the remote do every little function that those remotes will do? Such as going into menus for picture controls. I'm sorry for the noobish question but I just want to be sure before I spend the money. I'm a little tired of having three remotes. One more question. Will Sony release some kind of firmware upgrade so I could use this Harmony with the PS3?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agustus* /forum/post/16372179
> 
> 
> I have a Pio tv and a Pio receiver. I'm thinking about getting this remote. Will the remote do every little function that those remotes will do? Such as going into menus for picture controls. I'm sorry for the noobish question but I just want to be sure before I spend the money. I'm a little tired of having three remotes. One more question. Will Sony release some kind of firmware upgrade so I could use this Harmony with the PS3?



yes, anything your existing remote can do, the h1 can do...


no amount of firmware updating is going to turn bluetooth (what the ps3 uses) into ir (what the h1 uses)... there are solutions... search "ps3" in this thread and you'll find numerous ones...


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16372164
> 
> 
> Interesting (although still indicating a poor design). Thanks for the tip.



Actually I think they may have done it on purpose. They figure if you are using a play a game activity you are only using the remote to turn everything on, and put everything on the right inputs. After that the only thing you really need to control is the volume. So they just disable most of the other buttons (possibly to try to keep people from using their remote as a controller to play the games?).


----------



## TedSeattle

That would sort of make sense, except that they have the Nyko Blu-Wave remote as a device in their database, and the Blu-Wave exists solely for playing movies; why have a category for Game Console with DVD at all, if you're not going to map the buttons for DVD playback? No one's going to try and play Bioshock using the Harmony One; they might use it to navigate the XMB, but even the directional buttons aren't mapped.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roachmojo* /forum/post/16371963
> 
> 
> Just have to post that I just got this for my birthday yesterday and it is the most unbelievable piece of technology I've ever seen. Friggin awesome.




Welcome aboard! Check out post #1 for some quick tips and tricks. Enjoy your new toy!!


----------



## xboxFreak

does anyone use any of the Harmony Remotes with a Power Conditioner/Surge Protector, to power it on and off. If so what Power Conditioner/Surge Protector support a power toggle from a IR Device. Or does everyone just leave their conditioners/protectors powered on all the time?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedSeattle* /forum/post/16376732
> 
> 
> That would sort of make sense, except that they have the Nyko Blu-Wave remote as a device in their database, and the Blu-Wave exists solely for playing movies; why have a category for Game Console with DVD at all, if you're not going to map the buttons for DVD playback? No one's going to try and play Bioshock using the Harmony One; they might use it to navigate the XMB, but even the directional buttons aren't mapped.



Because that's what kind of device it is, a Game Console that Plays DVDs. But if you are using it to Watch DVDs then why not make a Watch a DVD activity? If you are only using it to play games, then you use the Play a Game activity, and it doesn't matter if the other controls don't work.


I personally set up a Watch a DVD activity and then just change the name to Play Blu-Ray / PS3. That makes it pretty self explanatory to anyone who uses my system.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/16378555
> 
> 
> does anyone use any of the Harmony Remotes with a Power Conditioner/Surge Protector, to power it on and off. If so what Power Conditioner/Surge Protector support a power toggle from a IR Device. Or does everyone just leave their conditioners/protectors powered on all the time?



I just leave mine on all the time.


----------



## BuckoNZ

Who keeps chnaging the official Logitech codes for certain devices!!??


I have a Samsung Tulip M8 LCD TV (Model: LA-46M81BX). My TV used to work perfectly with my H1 remote. However, I upgarded my Cable service, which required a new setup box. Plus, I was doing a bit of a "change around" in my lounge. So, I decided to reset the H1 and set it up from scratch again.


The new remote setup for my TV is now completely wrong!? How can that be?


Any ideas?


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/16378555
> 
> 
> does anyone use any of the Harmony Remotes with a Power Conditioner/Surge Protector, to power it on and off. If so what Power Conditioner/Surge Protector support a power toggle from a IR Device. Or does everyone just leave their conditioners/protectors powered on all the time?



Yep... I have a Belkin/PureAV PF30 and I leave mine on all the time as well.


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/16380903
> 
> 
> Who keeps chnaging the official Logitech codes for certain devices!!??
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung Tulip M8 LCD TV (Model: LA-46M81BX). My TV used to work perfectly with my H1 remote. However, I upgarded my Cable service, which required a new setup box. Plus, I was doing a bit of a "change around" in my lounge. So, I decided to reset the H1 and set it up from scratch again.
> 
> 
> The new remote setup for my TV is now completely wrong!? How can that be?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?




Ok... I think I have solved my problem... I have configured my TV to be a LA-46M81B (droped the 'X' off te end) and it now seems to be working, much closer to what I was expecting. *phew* The previous setting(s) was unusable!


----------



## NismoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/16378555
> 
> 
> does anyone use any of the Harmony Remotes with a Power Conditioner/Surge Protector, to power it on and off. If so what Power Conditioner/Surge Protector support a power toggle from a IR Device. Or does everyone just leave their conditioners/protectors powered on all the time?



Belkin PF31 here. Leave it on all the time, like others have said. No reason to turn off.


----------



## JJHXBR

I am using both a Monster Power AVS 2000 Voltage Stabilizer and Monster Power HTPS 7000 MKII Conditioner which always remain on.

Even though they remain on, there displays are dormant until powered on by the 12 volt trigger from my Denon receiver.

The Denon receiver is activated by the Harmony One remote.


----------



## JJHXBR

Any one using the Harmony One remote with a Dish VIP722 DVR?

I downloaded all the Icons for the favorite channels, and programmed all the channel numbers and info.

It is working properly, but seems to input the channels very slowly.

I can input the numbers on the original remote, and it switches much faster.

The guide option is even faster than this.

Anybody run into this problem or have a fix to speed it up?

Other than this minor gripe, I was able to configure all my home theater components to operate successfully on the first try.

I may still have some tweaking to do with some of the delay times.

Very happy so far with the Harmony One, as I can now shelf eight remotes.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ* /forum/post/16381991
> 
> 
> Ok... I think I have solved my problem... I have configured my TV to be a LA-46M81B (droped the 'X' off te end) and it now seems to be working, much closer to what I was expecting. *phew* The previous setting(s) was unusable!



lol... amazing how most of the "problems" that get reported with great excitement turn out to be errors between the chair and the keyboard...










glad you got it running...


----------



## JJHXBR

By adjusting the interdevice delay setting from 1000 to 500, I was able to speed up the number input and channel switching sufficiently.


I now want to try and adjust the turn on delay for all my devices and see if it's possible to speed up the time it takes to turn on my activity devices.


Currently all 6 devices are set up starting at 900 up to 1400.


Denon AVR 5803 receiver = 900


Sony XBR6 LCD HDTV = 1000


Panasonic BD80 Blu-ray = 1100


Dish 722 DVR = 1200


Denon 2930CI DVD/A / SACD = 1300


D-Link Media player = 1400




The default turn on setting for most of all these devices is = 1500


Don't really know how far I can reduce these times from these current settings.


Is this just trial and error?

Any ideas or advise?


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16384834
> 
> 
> By adjusting the interdevice delay setting from 1000 to 500, I was able to speed up the number input and channel switching sufficiently.
> 
> 
> I now want to try and adjust the turn on delay for all my devices and see if it's possible to speed up the time it takes to turn on my activity devices.
> 
> 
> Currently all 6 devices are set up starting at 900 up to 1400.
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 5803 receiver = 900
> 
> 
> Sony XBR6 LCD HDTV = 1000
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD80 Blu-ray = 1100
> 
> 
> Dish 722 DVR = 1200
> 
> 
> Denon 2930CI DVD/A / SACD = 1300
> 
> 
> D-Link Media player = 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The default turn on setting for most of all these devices is = 1500
> 
> 
> Don't really know how far I can reduce these times from these current settings.
> 
> 
> Is this just trial and error?
> 
> Any ideas or advise?



When I was playing with mine it was just trial and error. What I found is that if you make the time delay too short, after the device is powered on, it will not receive the following command for proper input, because it's still in the start-up phase, and not ready to receive commands.


----------



## JJHXBR

Thanks for the reply.

I will try and leave the power on delay settings where they are then, and lower the inter-key and inter-device settings.

I was told by someone that many of these settings could be lowered to 100-200ms.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16386387
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will try and leave the power on delay settings where they are then, and lower the inter-key and inter-device settings.
> 
> I was told by someone that many of these settings could be lowered to 100-200ms.



I would still try lowering them if I was you. If you lower them too much, just change it back. You might want to write down what they are now before you start though. Every little bit adds up.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16384834
> 
> 
> By adjusting the interdevice delay setting from 1000 to 500, I was able to speed up the number input and channel switching sufficiently.
> 
> 
> I now want to try and adjust the turn on delay for all my devices and see if it's possible to speed up the time it takes to turn on my activity devices.
> 
> 
> Currently all 6 devices are set up starting at 900 up to 1400.
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 5803 receiver = 900
> 
> 
> Sony XBR6 LCD HDTV = 1000
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD80 Blu-ray = 1100
> 
> 
> Dish 722 DVR = 1200
> 
> 
> Denon 2930CI DVD/A / SACD = 1300
> 
> 
> D-Link Media player = 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The default turn on setting for most of all these devices is = 1500
> 
> 
> Don't really know how far I can reduce these times from these current settings.
> 
> 
> Is this just trial and error?
> 
> Any ideas or advise?



Generally, only your display needs a relatively long start up time. I set the start up delay to 0 or maybe 100/200 for just about anything but a TV or projector.


Second after the TV is an av/receiver. There are ususally no inputs to switch on other components (like DVD; cable box or blu-ray), so the power on delay can be really low for those components.


----------



## citico

Try setting inter-key and inter-device delays to "0" on the VIP-722. I have a VIP-612 and Vip-622 and channel changing is extremely fast.


----------



## JJHXBR

Thanks guys for the helpful info!!


This is what I was looking for.


I will give the delay time settings some more tweaking, and see how it works.


Much appreciated!!


----------



## JJHXBR

WOW!!

What a DIFFERENCE.

I can now just point and click.

My channels and other devices are responding VERY FAST!!

AVR receiver and TV turn on delay settings : 1000 -1200ms to allow proper input switching during power up.

All other devices and settings are set to 0-100ms

This makes for almost instantaneous input changes.


----------



## sectorlord

I got problem on my LG 47LCD... the input is getting out of synch... if i choose to TV then component1 .. then TV again...it's stopping cycling at wrong input..


Anyone got ideas ? thanks


----------



## agustus

I read back in March on Engadgets website, that Harmony will have an adapter for the ps3. Has anybody heard any info as to when this will hit stores?


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agustus* /forum/post/16411982
> 
> 
> I read back in March on Engadgets website, that Harmony will have an adapter for the ps3. Has anybody heard any info as to when this will hit stores?



What I heard is that Harmony will be adding a bluetooth sender to newer models, so that it will work with the PS3.


If you already have a Harmony remote, that you are happy with, but you want to control a PS3 with it, get yourself a PS3ToothFairy ... you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Darkneo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agustus* /forum/post/16411982
> 
> 
> I read back in March on Engadgets website, that Harmony will have an adapter for the ps3. Has anybody heard any info as to when this will hit stores?



It should be out sometime this month, around 60 bucks









http://blog.logitech.com/2009/03/20/...u-ray-control/


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Last night I finally got around to begin setting up my One properly. I have never had a Harmony remote before and initially at least much preferred using my inexpensive UEI remotes programmed by JP1 although the programming for those was a pain. Using them is what I am used to.


I have the activities set up and one problem I haven't figured out how to fix although I suspect it is because I am old and set in my ways and don't grasp new things well is a result of deciding to use this remote in my secondary system. My old non-HDMI AV receiver, a Yamaha RX-V2300 is the amplifier being and when I select my SACD/DVD-A player which requires the 6ch analog input, the remote does everything properly. It is when I power it off or switch to a different activity I have a problem, it remains on 6ch input. The other sources are all connected by various digital connections optical or coaxial and of course switching among them is no problem. What I want is another command to be sent when powering down the SACD/DVD-A activity to switch from analog 6ch to digital input. I am doing it manually each time now. If anybody can help me, I would appreciate that.


Chris


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkneo* /forum/post/16414292
> 
> 
> It should be out sometime this month, around 60 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.logitech.com/2009/03/20/...u-ray-control/



The only reference to pricing I could find on that page was a Best Buy pre-order that has since been removed from their website. And the blogger said a couple weeks ago that there is no new info, so I wouldn't bet on those things happening.


Brandon


----------



## Darkneo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16416092
> 
> 
> The only reference to pricing I could find on that page was a Best Buy pre-order that has since been removed from their website. And the blogger said a couple weeks ago that there is no new info, so I wouldn't bet on those things happening.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Pricing was 59.99 before it was taken off, i saw it with my own eyes. Availability said 2 weeks.


----------



## Kai Winters

Chris have you tried using the "help" button on the H1? It will rerun the commands and ask if it worked. If it did click "yes" if not click "no" and it will/should run through the individual commands for each device for the activity you are trying to run.

You may also have to go back online and check the command sequencing to make sure when changing from one activity to another all the correct changes are made.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16415819
> 
> 
> Last night I finally got around to begin setting up my One properly. I have never had a Harmony remote before and initially at least much preferred using my inexpensive UEI remotes programmed by JP1 although the programming for those was a pain. Using them is what I am used to.
> 
> 
> I have the activities set up and one problem I haven't figured out how to fix although I suspect it is because I am old and set in my ways and don't grasp new things well is a result of deciding to use this remote in my secondary system. My old non-HDMI AV receiver, a Yamaha RX-V2300 is the amplifier being and when I select my SACD/DVD-A player which requires the 6ch analog input, the remote does everything properly. It is when I power it off or switch to a different activity I have a problem, it remains on 6ch input. The other sources are all connected by various digital connections optical or coaxial and of course switching among them is no problem. What I want is another command to be sent when powering down the SACD/DVD-A activity to switch from analog 6ch to digital input. I am doing it manually each time now. If anybody can help me, I would appreciate that.
> 
> 
> Chris



Under the activity in question:

Click on settings

Click on review settings

Click on yes but I want to add..

Click on save

Click on next

Now you are at the screen where you can make changes when entering and exiting an activity. Make sure the correct input you want is checked when leaving the activity.


I think my memory is correct on these steps. Anyway, it will point you in the right direction.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkneo* /forum/post/16418177
> 
> 
> Pricing was 59.99 before it was taken off, i saw it with my own eyes. Availability said 2 weeks.



Well I hope it was correct. $60 isn't bad and would likely mean I'll be picking one of these up.


Brandon


----------



## Darkneo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16418885
> 
> 
> Well I hope it was correct. $60 isn't bad and would likely mean I'll be picking one of these up.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Same here


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16418604
> 
> 
> Under the activity in question:
> 
> Click on settings
> 
> Click on review settings
> 
> Click on yes but I want to add..
> 
> Click on save
> 
> Click on next
> 
> Now you are at the screen where you can make changes when entering and exiting an activity. Make sure the correct input you want is checked when leaving the activity.
> 
> 
> I think my memory is correct on these steps. Anyway, it will point you in the right direction.



Not sure about the Yamaha, but my Denon is similar in that once you have selected the External Inputs (in my case 7.1) in order to get back to a "normal" mode you first have to send an "input mode" and then which ever sound mode you want (in my case THX).


To do this I setup a couple of sequences (one to go to ExtIn and one to switch back) but elected to put them in as soft keys on the touch panel. It works great....


----------



## slug420

hi guys, I am thinking about getting a harmony one and had a couple questions....


Can you program shortcuts on the harmony one? Like for example on my samsung 650 I have to go into the menu and go down 4 options and then itno that submenu to get to the option to change it to game mode or out of game mode. If I had a harmony one could I have one button programmed to set or unset game mode?


If so is there also a harmony remote below the "one" that can do this?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Thanks guys, got it. It now sends the command to exit 6ch input when powering off or switching activities. What a great remote this is.


Chris


----------



## mikeewing

Does anyone have the SONY 360S Blu-ray player? It appears that this unit's remote does not have an eject button. I was wondering if the Harmony One will allow you to program an EJECT command.


This was a stupid design choice by SONY...


----------



## Kai Winters

Hi Mike,

Check the owner's manual. The power on, etc. may be the control button for the eject button. My older Philips also has no "eject" button but checking the owner's manual I learned pressing and holding the power on button on the remote is the eject button.

My Sony 350 has an eject button.


I agree it is poor device control to not include a dedicated "open/close tray" control.


----------



## NYC Guy

Has anyone with the H1 and also has a Pioneer Kuro Elite plasma that *has been calibrated* been able to add the *ISF Day* and *ISF Night* modes to the remote's commands?


----------



## citico

Can your PIO remote send those two commands. If so, the H1 can learn them.


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16421309
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Yamaha, but my Denon is similar in that once you have selected the External Inputs (in my case 7.1) in order to get back to a "normal" mode you first have to send an "input mode" and then which ever sound mode you want (in my case THX).
> 
> 
> To do this I setup a couple of sequences (one to go to ExtIn and one to switch back) but elected to put them in as soft keys on the touch panel. It works great....



I have a Denon AVR 5803 and have the same situation.

Going to give this a try and see if the can get the settings changed, so that the Input Mode and THX, will be selected upon exiting the activity.

Also have ExtIn, & Input Mode presently setup as soft keys , but would like the Harmony to do it automatically if possible.


----------



## JJHXBR

Worked like a charm!!

This now makes everyone of my activities completely automatic.

When previously finishing my blu-ray movie viewing, I would NEVER remember to click on the Input Mode setting, and take it out of the ExtIn mode.

Subsequently, next time I went to watch a blu-ray movie, I would end up on the Ext2 input instead of the correct input, Ext1.

Now I don't have to even think about it anymore!!

Hard to believe one device can perform all these functions, and really make HT tasks simpler.


----------



## mikeewing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kai Winters* /forum/post/16428818
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> Check the owner's manual. The power on, etc. may be the control button for the eject button. My older Philips also has no "eject" button but checking the owner's manual I learned pressing and holding the power on button on the remote is the eject button.
> 
> My Sony 350 has an eject button.
> 
> 
> I agree it is poor device control to not include a dedicated "open/close tray" control.




I don't see it in the manual. I have been considering buying the S360, but I think I'll wait until the S560 comes out. With any luck, Sony has received enough complaints to add this "feature" into the S560. Sheesh...


----------



## amheck

hey guys,


finally think I'm taking the plunge on this remote. Been looking for best price, and it seems ebay at 180, free shipping, with the 10% cashback may be it right now. Any one know of anything better offhand?


----------



## JJHXBR

That seems like a pretty good deal to me.

I got mine at Amazon for $179.16 + free shipping and NO tax.

Looks like Amazon has already raised the price on it since I received mine.

I personally like Amazon if they have a good price, due to there trouble free return policy.

So far Amazon has taken back anything that I ordered that was defective, damaged, or I just plain didn't like it, without any restocking fees or hassles.

That to me is worth a lot.


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeewing* /forum/post/16428696
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the SONY 360S Blu-ray player? It appears that this unit's remote does not have an eject button. I was wondering if the Harmony One will allow you to program an EJECT command.
> 
> 
> This was a stupid design choice by SONY...



I also checked the Sony manual, and the entire AVS Sony S360 thread, and there is NO eject button on the remote.


Here is what CNET had to say about it: The included remote has a great layout and simple design, but there's one fatal flaw: it lacks an open/close button for the disc tray. We're not quite sure how this oversight managed to get past Sony, but if you're used to popping open the disc tray before you get off the couch to change discs, you'll find it as frustrating as we did. Of course, you can always opt for a quality universal remote to get around this issue, as the BDP-S360 is capable of receiving an open/close IR command.


Sure glad I got a Panny instead!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeewing* /forum/post/16428696
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the SONY 360S Blu-ray player? It appears that this unit's remote does not have an eject button. I was wondering if the Harmony One will allow you to program an EJECT command.
> 
> 
> This was a stupid design choice by SONY...



there is an 'eject' command for the sony bdp-s360 in the harmony one database. not a guarantee that it will work, but i've been able to use commands like this (and specifically 'eject') that weren't on oem remotes of my equipment in the past w/o a hitch.

good luck!


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16431143
> 
> 
> the BDP-S360 is capable of receiving an open/close IR command.



If the 360 doesn't have an open/close button on the remote, then why would the player have the ability to respond to such a command? And even if it does, then how would one go about programming it? Is it already in the Harmony database for the 360?


And what about the 560? Does it have the same flaw?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16431575
> 
> 
> If the 360 doesn't have an open/close button on the remote, then why would the player have the ability to respond to such a command?



360 design snafu. it's probably inherited from a previous version of the 360 player. i've found similar missing commands from other equipments' remotes that are available w/in the harmony database or by sending logitech support the manufacturer remote codes to add it to my setup specifically. they're really great about it, but it takes a few days or so for them to get to setting it up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16431575
> 
> 
> And even if it does, then how would one go about programming it? Is it already in the Harmony database for the 360?



you would add it to any of the harmony remote's hard keys or an 'eject' lcd button just like any other command in their database. and yes, i checked earlier today and it is in the database although i don't have that sony model to test it out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16431575
> 
> 
> And what about the 560? Does it have the same flaw?



that i don't know. i'm a panasonic bd player man.


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16431840
> 
> 
> 
> you would add it to any of the harmony remote's hard keys or an 'eject' lcd button just like any other command in their database.



I'm still confused. If there is no remote key to eject a disk, then how would the *code* ever get into the database in the first place?


As I understood it, all codes for all equipment in the Harmony database got there when some user programmed their Harmony to learn the code from the original remote, and then somehow uploaded all those codes to the database. But if there is no key on the original remote to do something (like eject a disk), then how could that code ever make it into the database at all?


----------



## squareeyes

from my previous post:

"it's probably inherited from a previous version of the 360 player."


in other words, many of the codes are the same from one manfacturer's product to another.


also, i believe that not all the codes come from users. i'm pretty sure that some of them come from manufacturer specs and are added to the harmony software by logi. although, i have been know to be wrong.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16432029
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. If there is no remote key to eject a disk, then how would the *code* ever get into the database in the first place?
> 
> 
> As I understood it, all codes for all equipment in the Harmony database got there when some user programmed their Harmony to learn the code from the original remote, and then somehow uploaded all those codes to the database. But if there is no key on the original remote to do something (like eject a disk), then how could that code ever make it into the database at all?


----------



## Beerstalker

Actually I think Harmony usually just looks at it and says "Sony's got a new model the 360 coming out to replace the 350. Lets copy all the 350 commands over in the database and hope that they will work. If they don't the users will learn the commands on their own and we'll update the database later."


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16432029
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. If there is no remote key to eject a disk, then how would the *code* ever get into the database in the first place?



It's like TV remotes, almost none of them have buttons that take you directly to each input but those same input commands are in the Harmony database.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16432029
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. If there is no remote key to eject a disk, then how would the *code* ever get into the database in the first place?
> 
> 
> As I understood it, all codes for all equipment in the Harmony database got there when some user programmed their Harmony to learn the code from the original remote, and then somehow uploaded all those codes to the database. But if there is no key on the original remote to do something (like eject a disk), then how could that code ever make it into the database at all?



It isn't complicated. If the eject button on the BDP-S350 will work with the BDP-S360, then it is a simple thing for Logitech or the Harmony One user to get eject by remote. If it doesn't, then there is probably no way to eject by remote control. I don't know why Sony has eliminated remote eject on the current model but we will know soon enough if the previous remote commands or another remote command work for this function.


Chris


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16432029
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. If there is no remote key to eject a disk, then how would the *code* ever get into the database in the first place?
> 
> 
> As I understood it, all codes for all equipment in the Harmony database got there when some user programmed their Harmony to learn the code from the original remote, and then somehow uploaded all those codes to the database. But if there is no key on the original remote to do something (like eject a disk), then how could that code ever make it into the database at all?



Most devices have a larger repertoire of IR commands than the remotes shipped with them can generate. Discrete power and input commands are the most common. The presence of these buttons on the OE remote can add size, complexity (and cost) without adding functionality (most humans have no trouble navigating menus), but their availability in the device can aid tremendously in system control integration. The logic behind omitting an Eject function from the remote can be questioned, but the fact that the device responds to the standard Sony eject command is quite normal.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16429147
> 
> 
> Has anyone with the H1 and also has a Pioneer Kuro Elite plasma that *has been calibrated* been able to add the *ISF Day* and *ISF Night* modes to the remote's commands?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16429179
> 
> 
> Can your PIO remote send those two commands. If so, the H1 can learn them.



The Pioneer remote has a "AV Selection" button that also appears in the device setting for the TV on my H1. I would like to add that "AV Selection" setting to the activities area of "Watch TV" or "Watch Blu-ray movie"on my H1 so I don't have to go back and forth between the activity and the device settings to accomplish this type of change all of the time. How do I add this particular type of code?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16433729
> 
> 
> The Pioneer remote has a "AV Selection" button that also appears in the device setting for the TV on my H1. I would like to add that "AV Selection" setting to the activities area of "Watch TV" or "Watch Blu-ray movie"on my H1 so I don't have to go back and forth between the activity and the device settings to accomplish this type of change all of the time. How do I add this particular type of code?



Easy... Just go into the activity setups and add whatever commands you want in the Customize Buttons/Additional Buttons section... or even add it to an unused button on the main keypad.


I don't mean to pick on you (at least you recognized that it was silly to have to go into device mode every time), but it amazes me how so many folks fail to take advantage of even the most basic customization features that Harmony remotes offer. Virtually all of the remote's buttons - both hard and soft - are completely customizable in both Device and Activity modes. It is quite a simple matter to get just the commands YOU need/want, arranged just the way YOU want them.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16433949
> 
> 
> Easy... Just go into the activity setups and add whatever commands you want in the Customize Buttons/Additional Buttons section... or even add it to an unused button on the main keypad.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you (at least you recognized that it was silly to have to go into device mode every time), but it amazes me how so many folks fail to take advantage of even the most basic customization features that Harmony remotes offer. Virtually all of the remote's buttons - both hard and soft - are completely customizable in both Device and Activity modes. It is quite a simple matter to get just the commands YOU need/want, arranged just the way YOU want them.



Thanks, that worked like a charm.


It is too bad I can't just program it to just go back & forth between the ISF Day & ISF Night modes but the Pioneer remote doesn't even do that for you and you always have to use the AV Selection button and scroll through all of the modes.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16434568
> 
> 
> Thanks, that worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> It is too bad I can't just program it to just go back & forth between the ISF Day & ISF Night modes but the Pioneer remote doesn't even do that for you and you always have to use the AV Selection button and scroll through all of the modes.



You just might be able to. I can't speak specifically for the Pioneer unit, but my Onkyo receiver has ISF calibration modes as well. The OEM remote only accesses them by going through the menus. However, the Onkyo receiver supports a huge number of discrete commands not supported by the remote, for such things as ISF modes, resolution, Audyssey modes, etc. Onkyo is nice enough to publish an official document containing all the IR code for these commands. I was able to have Harmony tech support add about 20 of these commands for me.


Again, I have no idea what commands the Pioneer actually supports or where you could obtain the IR codes... but the thread here for your Pioneer might be a good place to start... RemoteCentral.com might be another.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16433729
> 
> 
> The Pioneer remote has a "AV Selection" button that also appears in the device setting for the TV on my H1. I would like to add that "AV Selection" setting to the activities area of "Watch TV" or "Watch Blu-ray movie"on my H1 so I don't have to go back and forth between the activity and the device settings to accomplish this type of change all of the time. How do I add this particular type of code?



I just made the bottom lower left hand button on my H1 (which had nothing assigned to it), to serve as my 151's AV selector. I also used the lower bottom right hand button, which had nothing assigned to it, to serve as my 151's picture aspect button.


----------



## stevec325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16429147
> 
> 
> Has anyone with the H1 and also has a Pioneer Kuro Elite plasma that *has been calibrated* been able to add the *ISF Day* and *ISF Night* modes to the remote's commands?



There are no discrete controls for this (sadly).


Just create a Macro and assign it to a button. Slightly more complicated, but gets you what you need.


I have 2 macro's for this: ISFDAY and ISFNITE.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16430328
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm!!
> 
> This now makes everyone of my activities completely automatic.
> 
> When previously finishing my blu-ray movie viewing, I would NEVER remember to click on the Input Mode setting, and take it out of the ExtIn mode.
> 
> Subsequently, next time I went to watch a blu-ray movie, I would end up on the Ext2 input instead of the correct input, Ext1.
> 
> Now I don't have to even think about it anymore!!
> 
> Hard to believe one device can perform all these functions, and really make HT tasks simpler.



Glad it worked out for you. I was pleased, too, how well this performed. I started out as soft keys because I just got our Oppo BDP-83 yesterday and that is the one device I have hooked to the Ext In's. I may add this as an "exiting" command later.....


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16436198
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. I was pleased, too, how well this performed. I started out as soft keys because I just got our Oppo BDP-83 yesterday and that is the one device I have hooked to the Ext In's. I may add this as an "exiting" command later.....



Congrats on the Oppo!

I really want to be able to program my Harmony for one of these players, but think I'll be waiting for quite a while. (I'm probably # 27,000 in line)


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16436144
> 
> 
> I just made the bottom lower left hand button on my H1 (which had nothing assigned to it), to serve as my 151's AV selector. I also used the lower bottom right hand button, which had nothing assigned to it, to serve as my 151's picture aspect button.



Correct me if I am wrong but the button left button is labeled "clear" and the bottom right is labeled "enter" so I assume that this is meant to work with my DVR although I have never used them.










I already added to each activities *touch screen* the "AV Selector" command although I would still like to have discrete commands for the ISF Day & Night modes.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevec325* /forum/post/16436177
> 
> 
> There are no discrete controls for this (sadly).
> 
> 
> Just create a Macro and assign it to a button. Slightly more complicated, but gets you what you need.
> 
> 
> I have 2 macro's for this: ISFDAY and ISFNITE.



I have never created a macro. How do you do this?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16436279
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Oppo!
> 
> I really want to be able to program my Harmony for one of these players, but think I'll be waiting for quite a while. (I'm probably # 27,000 in line)



Thanks! Only had it a day and half and it (Oppo BDP-83) is everything they said it was. The H1 adds to the enjoyment with 3 devices (player, receiver, and display) to control.










I did ask Logitech to add some keys via an email (actually before I got the player) and even though they sent me an email back stating they did add them it was not so. I ended up "learning" these commands (quite a few - about 10) which was a snap with the H1.










With 27,000 of you to go out there I was trying to avoid all of that for the future owners of this player...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/16436381
> 
> 
> I have never created a macro. How do you do this?



Harmony calls them "sequences"... when you are in the customize buttons section there is a button at bottom left for "add a sequence". You can assign up to 5 commands to a sequence... even from different devices. Once you create and name the sequence, you can assign it to any hard or soft button just like a regular command.


The challenge sometimes is getting your menu navigation steps to 5 or less key presses.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Before I purchased this remote, I had no idea so many people were willing to purchase such an expensive remote. This is the first time I have and the activity in this thread with perhaps a hundred owners or so involved is something I wouldn't have predicted. I have been using inexpensive UEI remotes for years and by JP1 or learning have been able to control everything. This remote is definitely much cooler and the updating process is refined and extremely easy. I decided to use the One in my secondary system and still use a UEI RS 15-2104 in my main system which I have been using for years, only the equipment changes. The UEI remote at a cost of less than 1/10th of what I paid for this will continue to be the main system remote since I have components in front of me, to my right and behind me and I can't picture using the activities based command for that system. The secondary system has everything in front of me and I can point the remote in that direction. It is also cool that my girlfriend can use the Harmony One and loves it.


Now that I have it, I understand the attraction and why so many people love these remotes and I won't laugh at the "clowns" any longer that spend so much for something I can do for a tiny fraction of the cost with any one of the dozen or so UEI JP1 programmable remotes. I understand both groups of users now and I would be laughing at myself too.


Chris


----------



## Babaganoosh

If it weren't for those damn touchscreens (which practically scream "Please! Smear me with your fingerprints and dirty me!"), I'd have bought a Harmony One in seconds. I like its buttons a lot better than those on my 880. But I cannot stand that touchscreen.


If they made a 'Harmony Two' which got rid of the touchscreen, I'd buy one.


----------



## butlerpab

I tried to search for my problem, but couldn't find it, I apoligize if it has already been discussed. I have a Harmony One and have programmed a Sony blu ray player. When I play a DVD on the blu ray, everything is fine, but when I play a blu ray disc (at this point I have not changed anything - just eject the DVD and insert the blu ray disc) & after the blu ray disc loads the screen says 'no input signal'. Do I have to do something different to play a blu ray vs playing a DVD. FYI, when I use the original remotes the blu ray player can play both DVD & blu ray discs just fine. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butlerpab* /forum/post/16443330
> 
> 
> I tried to search for my problem, but couldn't find it, I apoligize if it has already been discussed. I have a Harmony One and have programmed a Sony blu ray player. When I play a DVD on the blu ray, everything is fine, but when I play a blu ray disc (at this point I have not changed anything - just eject the DVD and insert the blu ray disc) & after the blu ray disc loads the screen says 'no input signal'. Do I have to do something different to play a blu ray vs playing a DVD. FYI, when I use the original remotes the blu ray player can play both DVD & blu ray discs just fine. Anyone got any ideas?



This can't be a remote issue other than it may be that it is sending an unwanted signal to your equipment at some point. Are you sure you still have the correct input selected for the display? The answer is you should not have to do anything differently to play DVD or Blu-ray from the same player. What player are you using and which display input? My guess is you will have this fixed before you come back to see answers.


Chris


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16443236
> 
> 
> If it weren't for those damn touchscreens (which practically scream "Please! Smear me with your fingerprints and dirty me!"), I'd have bought a Harmony One in seconds. I like its buttons a lot better than those on my 880. But I cannot stand that touchscreen.
> 
> 
> If they made a 'Harmony Two' which got rid of the touchscreen, I'd buy one.



The touchscreen is the only way I can think of to have the ability to display a nice title for so many different activities. I like the touchscreen but there are a lot of remotes without touchscreens so you shouldn't have any problem finding one without a touchscreen. The touchscreen buttons I use primarily are just to get the activity started, then it is hard buttons. I love this remote and can't think of anything needed other than Bluetooth to control my PS3, but even that isn't much of an issue for me.


Chris


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/16443236
> 
> 
> If it weren't for those damn touchscreens (which practically scream "Please! Smear me with your fingerprints and dirty me!"), I'd have bought a Harmony One in seconds. I like its buttons a lot better than those on my 880. But I cannot stand that touchscreen.
> 
> 
> If they made a 'Harmony Two' which got rid of the touchscreen, I'd buy one.



Uh, I personally don't care if the touchscreen gets smeared. I guess I'm used to it since I've got 2 toddlers.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butlerpab* /forum/post/16443330
> 
> 
> I tried to search for my problem, but couldn't find it, I apoligize if it has already been discussed. I have a Harmony One and have programmed a Sony blu ray player. When I play a DVD on the blu ray, everything is fine, but when I play a blu ray disc (at this point I have not changed anything - just eject the DVD and insert the blu ray disc) & after the blu ray disc loads the screen says 'no input signal'. Do I have to do something different to play a blu ray vs playing a DVD. FYI, when I use the original remotes the blu ray player can play both DVD & blu ray discs just fine. Anyone got any ideas?



Yeah definitely not the remote. Is your Sony Blu-ray player hooked up to an AVR or directly to the TV?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkneo* /forum/post/16419037
> 
> 
> Same here



The Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter is on amazon.com and showing as "in-stock" for $59.99.


Brandon


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16444878
> 
> 
> The Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter is on amazon.com and showing as "in-stock" for $59.99.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Yup see it. Nice. Says Amazon.com Exclusive. Maybe they got it early?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16444878
> 
> 
> The Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter is on amazon.com and showing as "in-stock" for $59.99.
> 
> 
> Brandon



There is a review of it here on Engadget.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/12/l...icial-real-an/


----------



## b_scott

My remote was losing battery fast, and has been randomly resetting for the past 6 months. I contacted Harmony and they sent me a new battery free. Good people. I hope that was the problem, maybe a dead cell. If not I hope they will send me a new remote - it's less than a year old.


----------



## butlerpab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16443807
> 
> 
> This can't be a remote issue other than it may be that it is sending an unwanted signal to your equipment at some point. Are you sure you still have the correct input selected for the display? The answer is you should not have to do anything differently to play DVD or Blu-ray from the same player. What player are you using and which display input? My guess is you will have this fixed before you come back to see answers.
> 
> 
> Chris



It's a sony BDP-S350 and it is directly hooked to the TV via HDMI1. When the message 'no input signal' displays it does show the correct input.

I wish I could solve it that quickly. I spent about 2 hours messing with it on Sunday.

You might have a point about it sending an unwanted signal. I say that because, after I have tried to play a blu ray disc with the hramony one, I went back to play the blu ray with the original remote(I turned everything off before I did this). Then I got the same problem as w/the harmony one. I went into the setup/settings of the blu ray and reset to factory defaults, then I tried to play a blu ray with the original remote & everything worked fine (wierd?). Can it be possible that the harmony one sends something to the blu ray which causes the settings to change on the blu ray player?


----------



## Kai Winters

Hi butlerpab,

Have you tried changing what turns on first? Perhaps that will solve the problem. You can also re-run the setup for "watching a movie".

I have a 350 which is connected directly to the tv via hdmi for video and to the receiver via optical for audio and I have no problems at all using my H1.

Good luck.


----------



## Raptor007

Hey, I have a question about Harmony remotes and Denon receivers.


Can you use a Harmony remote to control a Denon receiver that is set to ID 2, 3, or 4? I have 2 Denon receivers in the same room, and I want to set my AVR-3808CI to ID 2 and use it with a universal remote.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butlerpab* /forum/post/16446110
> 
> 
> It's a sony BDP-S350 and it is directly hooked to the TV via HDMI1. When the message 'no input signal' displays it does show the correct input.
> 
> I wish I could solve it that quickly. I spent about 2 hours messing with it on Sunday.
> 
> You might have a point about it sending an unwanted signal. I say that because, after I have tried to play a blu ray disc with the hramony one, I went back to play the blu ray with the original remote(I turned everything off before I did this). Then I got the same problem as w/the harmony one. I went into the setup/settings of the blu ray and reset to factory defaults, then I tried to play a blu ray with the original remote & everything worked fine (wierd?). Can it be possible that the harmony one sends something to the blu ray which causes the settings to change on the blu ray player?



If it is the One sending an unwanted signal, you should maybe restore the command of the BDP-S350 to default and then add the commands you want only. I can't think of any signal that could cause this. I don't believe it is possible to send a single command and change resolution to something your display won't accept. My best guess, a loose HDMI cable and it is just coincidence that it seems to be only when you use the One. Once again, I believe you will have this solved before you get back here.


Chris


----------



## bplewis24

The PS3 adapter is also up on Bestbuy.com now (same price as big river), but it's listed as backordered.


Brandon


----------



## DepTi

Hey all, I just got the H1 remote and loving it, now all I need to complete the picture is the Harmony PS3 adapter. I've gotten near everything configured correctly so far, even setting up the delay for the warm up time for my Pioneer 5020. The only other thing I'd like to add for two of the activities is the AV Selection switch. I have an activity for Watch a Movie, and Play a Game, both of which use the PS3 and use the same HDMI input since they go through the receiver. I'd like to be able for the remote to select the AV mode depending on which activity I do (Movie AV for Watch a Movie, and Game AV for Play a Game). I messed with the settings in the software, and kinda found where I need to be to do this, just not sure what to do. I searched the thread but couldn't really come up with anything. Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## JJHXBR

Was able to change my previous settings to get the Harmony One to perform a dual function on my players at start up.

Now BOTH my blu-ray player (Panasonic BD80) and DVD player (Denon 2930CI) power on and open the disc tray at start up.

This was by using the power on settings under the Devices tab.

Now all I have to do is put in the disc, and press the eject button on the remote to close the tray.


Doesn't get much easier than this!


Can't think of anything else I need or want this remote to do, so I guess I'm finished until I get a new toy. (Oppo BD83)


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16473313
> 
> 
> Was able to change my previous settings to get the Harmony One to perform a dual function on my players at start up.
> 
> Now BOTH my blu-ray player (Panasonic BD80) and DVD player (Denon 2930CI) power on and open the disc tray at start up.
> 
> This was by using the power on settings under the Devices tab.
> 
> Now all I have to do is put in the disc, and press the eject button on the remote to close the tray.
> 
> 
> Doesn't get much easier than this!
> 
> 
> Can't think of anything else I need or want this remote to do, so I guess I'm finished until I get a new toy. (Oppo BD83)



Got ours last week - well worth the wait and you will likely "cascade" your two other players to other rooms or family members.










You will need to learn a few keys but that is an easy effort with the H1.


----------



## Brandito

anyone have any of their backlights go out?


the left bottom white backlight on mine is going bad, it flickers or is really dim. the light is the one on the touch screen. the orange light seems to work fine.


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16443814
> 
> 
> The touchscreen is the only way I can think of to have the ability to display a nice title for so many different activities.



I don't particularly care about what it *displays*, I care about what it *does*.











> Quote:
> I like the touchscreen but there are a lot of remotes without touchscreens so you shouldn't have any problem finding one without a touchscreen.



Trouble is, not a lot of them have rechargeable batteries like the Harmony 880...and I'd wager that if others exist, none are so easy to program.


----------



## TL5

Hi,


I just got done with the initial programming of the Harmony One. Basically a good experience, but I have a few questions.


1 - I had a devil of a time replacing the function of one of the "soft" buttons. I wanted to change the THX button on the device control for my Pioneer Elite SC-05 - it was originally on page 17, I wanted it on the 1st page. I eventually got it, but is there a trick? I erased what was labeled, from the drop down menu picked the THX button, and pressed done. Is this right?


2 - At first it wouldn't turn on my Squeezebox on the activity for listening to digital music, but with the help button it turned on. Is it fixed now, or will I have to re-visit my settings?


3 - Can the names of my devices be re-named? I would like it to say Pioneer SC-05 rather than A/V rec.


4 - Can I set it up so the volume control on my Pioneer rec. is active for all devices? I had thought it asked this in the setup, but I still must go back to the activity or the Pioneer device page itself to control volume.



Thanks!!


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16476960
> 
> 
> 3 - Can the names of my devices be re-named? I would like it to say Pioneer SC-05 rather than A/V rec.
> 
> 
> 4 - Can I set it up so the volume control on my Pioneer rec. is active for all devices? I had thought it asked this in the setup, but I still must go back to the activity or the Pioneer device page itself to control volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



The answer is an easy yes for both of these. Just go the Harmony page for each activity you want to customize.


3. Settings, straight forward.


4. Customize buttons, straight forward.


I think you will immediately see how easy these two are.


Chris


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16476960
> 
> 
> 1 - I had a devil of a time replacing the function of one of the "soft" buttons. I wanted to change the THX button on the device control for my Pioneer Elite SC-05 - it was originally on page 17, I wanted it on the 1st page. I eventually got it, but is there a trick? I erased what was labeled, from the drop down menu picked the THX button, and pressed done. Is this right?
> 
> 
> 2 - At first it wouldn't turn on my Squeezebox on the activity for listening to digital music, but with the help button it turned on. Is it fixed now, or will I have to re-visit my settings?...



1 - Yes, what you did is the correct way to do it, but you're apparently in device mode. If you intend to use the THX button often, incorporate it into the activities you intend to use. If you don't know how to do this, let us know.


2 - It's hard to tell if it is fixed now. Did one push of the help button resolve it, or did you have to answer yes/no questions? If one push did it, then, it is my understanding that the initial push just sends out discrete commands again. This action resolves user error such as moving the remote out of the IR range before the command is completed or just poor aim. In other words, next time point the remote better or ensure the IR receiver on the device is unobstructed. If you had to answer yes/no questions to resolve it, then the error may be repeated, and thus your setup may need to be revisited. Let us know which questions & answers resolved the issue and we may be able to suggest setup resolutions.


When I set up my first Harmony, years ago, the troubleshooting feature was extremely helpful and probably resolved 99% of my issues, whereas the issues were more like tweaks as opposed to outright failures. In that sense, I believe Logitech has excelled in the software despite what some have said about it. However, your first issue is a common one that I do find surprising that Logitech hasn't fixed yet. Drag-n-drop has been a feature that many have pined for for a long time, and it is understandable. I'm not a programmer though, so I don't understand the work it would involve to change such a thing, so I don't feel I have the right to complain.


----------



## smithfarmer

Since we're airing grievances....


If there were one single thing that I could change, I'd like to have an on/off hard button for the touch screen display as I accidentally hit it from time to time causing an unwanted change to the touch screen display page or settings, etc., etc.


Other than that, I've had my Harmony One for a few months now and think it's a very nice remote. I found it very easy to program and have it customized to work multiple devices in two seperate rooms (theater and family) and haven't encountered any real problems with it.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/16478726
> 
> 
> Since we're airing grievances....
> 
> 
> If there were one single thing that I could change, I'd like to have an on/off hard button for the touch screen display as I accidentally hit it from time to time causing an unwanted change to the touch screen display page or settings, etc., etc.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I've had my Harmony One for a few months now and think it's a very nice remote. I found it very easy to program and have it customized to work multiple devices in two seperate rooms (theater and family) and haven't encountered any real problems with it.



Other than the "screen sensitivity" option not sure if that will help to get you closer or not......


----------



## TL5




120inna55 said:


> 1 - Yes, what you did is the correct way to do it, but you're apparently in device mode. If you intend to use the THX button often, incorporate it into the activities you intend to use. If you don't know how to do this, let us know.
> 
> 
> Could you please explain? One thing though: I toggle through this button with every movie, because there are different THX modes I use - so it's not just "THX" on or off, if this matters.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tractng

Hello,


My audio/video rack is behind our sofa (about 10 feet away). The verizon fios box and onkyo 805 remotes works fine without pointed backward. The samsung bd 2500 needs to be slightly pointed up in the air in order for it to work.


Does the Harmony One Advanced work fine without having to point direct at the devices? Do I need RF extender?


My rack is open .




Thanks,

Tnt


----------



## b_scott

it's pretty good at hitting a wide range, I wouldn't worry about it. I point in general directions all the time - as long is the IR sensor is exposed on your boxes, you'll be fine.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/16483850
> 
> 
> it's pretty good at hitting a wide range, I wouldn't worry about it. I point in general directions all the time - as long is the IR sensor is exposed on your boxes, you'll be fine.




This is without the RF right?



Tony


----------



## b_scott

yeah the One doesn't have RF.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/16484129
> 
> 
> yeah the One doesn't have RF.



Just pulled the trigger.


Thanks,

Tony


----------



## tractng

Lets say I program to turn on the projector, AVR, and cable box with a touch of a button.



For some reason, my projector (epson) flickers and I need to turn it off/on, can i intervene and take over after all devices are on?



thanks,

tnt


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16485711
> 
> 
> Lets say I program to turn on the projector, AVR, and cable box with a touch of a button.
> 
> 
> For some reason, my projector (epson) flickers and I need to turn it off/on, can i intervene and take over after all devices are on?



Yes, you can either go into the Device menu for your projector and use the power button (which won't affect any of your other equipment), or if this happens frequently, you can set a button for projector power in your "Watch/Record TV" activity. Either way works and is easy to program.


Good luck, and enjoy the remote!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16482304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16478261
> 
> 
> 1 - Yes, what you did is the correct way to do it, but
> 
> 
> you're apparently in device mode. If you intend to use the THX button often, incorporate it into the
> 
> 
> activities you intend to use. If you don't know how to do this, let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain? One thing though: I toggle through this button with every movie, because there
> 
> 
> are different THX modes I use - so it's not just "THX" on or off, if this matters.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

*If you want the THX function to be a hard button*:


1. Launch your Harmony software (harmonyremote.exe)


2. Ensure the "*Activities* " tab is selected.











3. On this screen, locate the activity you want to modify.


4. Select the "*Customize Buttons*" button.











5. On this screen, the first tab is the "Standard Buttons" tab. These are the hard buttons.











6. Find the button you want to modify in the first column. Make sure this is not a button that you need to use with its current function in the realm of this activity. The "E" button may be the better choice.

_If you really need all the hard buttons the way they are, then consider making your THX button a soft button (see below)._


7. In the second column (Device), choose from the drop-down the desired device. In this case, it's your Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver.


8. In the third column (Command), choose from the drop-down the desired THX command. _The choices in the third column are dependent on the device you chose in the previous column._


9. Then click the "*Done*" button.


10. Repeat the steps for each activity in which you want the THX button to be available.


11. Then click "*Update Remote*" button.


*If you want the THX function to be a soft button*:


1. Launch your Harmony software (harmonyremote.exe)


2. Ensure the "*Activities* " tab is selected.











3. On this screen, locate the activity you want to modify.


4. Select the "*Customize Buttons*" button.











5. On this screen, the second tab is the "Additional Buttons" tab. These are the buttons on the LCD screen.











6. Find the space you want to modify in the first column. Pay careful attention to the button orientation map, so you’ll put the button in the most comfortable postion.











Name the button something that makes sense, like "THX". Whatever you type here is exactly how it will appear on your LCD.


This screen is divided into pages. It sounds like THX is used often, so you probably want to make sure it’s on the first page.


7. In the second column (Device), choose from the drop-down the desired device. In this case, it's your Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver.


8. In the third column (Command), choose from the drop-down the desired THX command. _The choices in the third column are dependent on the device you chose in the previous column._


9. Then click the "*Done*" button.


10. Repeat the steps for each activity in which you want the THX button to be available.


11. Then click "*Update Remote*" button.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/16485740
> 
> 
> Yes, you can either go into the Device menu for your projector and use the power button (which won't affect any of your other equipment), or if this happens frequently, you can set a button for projector power in your "Watch/Record TV" activity. Either way works and is easy to program.
> 
> 
> Good luck, and enjoy the remote!



Thanks,

Tony


----------



## TL5

120inna55 -


THANK YOU!!!




Patrick


----------



## Kai Winters

Well done 120...


----------



## butlerpab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16450769
> 
> 
> If it is the One sending an unwanted signal, you should maybe restore the command of the BDP-S350 to default and then add the commands you want only. I can't think of any signal that could cause this. I don't believe it is possible to send a single command and change resolution to something your display won't accept. My best guess, a loose HDMI cable and it is just coincidence that it seems to be only when you use the One. Once again, I believe you will have this solved before you get back here.
> 
> 
> Chris



Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.

I wanted to post an update on this issue. I ended up calling logitech & after many variations of turning devices on & off & resetting my blu-ray to factory defaults, I got it to work. She said something must have been out of sync. So far so good.


----------



## Iceknyght

My Harmony Bluetooth adapter came in today and I hooked it up and O...M...G... I love this thing! My One remote is finally the 'One'! Everything works great! My *only* complaint is that the green LED on the unit glows VERY brightly... I may have to put a piece of electrical tape over it or something...


But being able to control ALL my equipment with one remote now? Priceless!!


----------



## TL5

I have had my Harmony One for a week now. Once I got the "activities" idea in my head I was OK (along with the help from some in this forum!)


I do need help with one thing though: In my activities, I have "Watch Blu-ray" with my projector, Receiver, and Oppo blu-ray player. But I also want to use the Oppo without the projector on, to play CD's and SACD's.


Is there some way to add a command to turn the projector off while leaving the receiver & blu-ray player on? I'm thinking of adding a "power toggle off" for the projector in the "watch blu-ray activity". Am I thinking along the right lines? Can this be accomplished as my projector needs 2 off commands to turn it off.



Thanks!


Patrick


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16495010
> 
> 
> I have had my Harmony One for a week now. Once I got the "activities" idea in my head I was OK (along with the help from some in this forum!)
> 
> 
> I do need help with one thing though: In my activities, I have "Watch Blu-ray" with my projector, Receiver, and Oppo blu-ray player. But I also want to use the Oppo without the projector on, to play CD's and SACD's.
> 
> 
> Is there some way to add a command to turn the projector off while leaving the receiver & blu-ray player on? I'm thinking of adding a "power toggle off" for the projector in the "watch blu-ray activity". Am I thinking along the right lines? Can this be accomplished as my projector needs 2 off commands to turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Patrick



Why not just create another activity "Listen to CD/SACD" that includes all the same devices EXCEPT the projector? Simpler to use and you'll save your projector from an unnecessary power cycle.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16495010
> 
> 
> ...Is there some way to add a command to turn the projector off while leaving the receiver & blu-ray player on? I'm thinking of adding a "power toggle off" for the projector in the "watch blu-ray activity". Am I thinking along the right lines? Can this be accomplished as my projector needs 2 off commands to turn it off...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16495022
> 
> 
> Why not just create another activity "Listen to CD/SACD" that includes all the same devices EXCEPT the projector?


*jcalabria* has the better option since it utilizes the activities which is what this remote is intended to do. Assuming you have the correct discrete commands, this method will work seamlessly. Your Oppo won't be power-cycled when going between the two activities, because the H1 will recognize the Oppo is on already.


Your alternative option of adding a power toggle to the current activity _will_ work, but the activity method will work from an all-off state as well.


----------



## TL5

I tried to create a new activity, but it wouldn't let me - It gave me a message like "There a re no other activities" or something like that. Can someone outline the steps?


Thanks!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16495081
> 
> 
> I tried to create a new activity, but it wouldn't let me - It gave me a message like "There a re no other activities" or something like that. Can someone outline the steps?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe this has something to do with it:











Just try again later. If you still have problems, please note _exactly_ what the error states, and let us know.


----------



## TL5

Maybe the activity I tried to add didn't work because it didn't match what was on the list. I think I found what I need to do: manually add the activity, click "utility", then "generic activity" then add the devices - does this sound right?


Thanks,


patrick


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16495362
> 
> 
> Maybe the activity I tried to add didn't work because it didn't match what was on the list. I think I found what I need to do: manually add the activity, click "utility", then "generic activity" then add the devices - does this sound right?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> patrick



I recommend always adding activities manually. When you do add it, it should be a "listen to music" activity.


----------



## TL5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16495394
> 
> 
> I recommend always adding activities manually. When you do add it, it should be a "listen to music" activity.




I tried to do this last night, but since I already had a "Listen to CD" and Listen to Squeezebox" activity, it gave me some sort of error message. I can't figure out how to add my Oppo blu-ray into another activity, can you help?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/16491771
> 
> 
> My Harmony Bluetooth adapter came in today and I hooked it up and O...M...G... I love this thing! My One remote is finally the 'One'! Everything works great! My *only* complaint is that the green LED on the unit glows VERY brightly... I may have to put a piece of electrical tape over it or something...
> 
> 
> But being able to control ALL my equipment with one remote now? Priceless!!



Awesome. Keep us posted on how well it works over time. Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16495505
> 
> 
> I tried to do this last night, but since I already had a "Listen to CD" and Listen to Squeezebox" activity, it gave me some sort of error message. I can't figure out how to add my Oppo blu-ray into another activity, can you help?



"Listen to CD 2" ???


I have many activities that are near duplicates (or complete duplicates) of other activities... examples:


Three Watch TV Activities
Watch Cable TV (w/ STB)
Watch OTA (off-air antenna directly to TV)
Watch QAM (CATV directly to TV)


The OTA and QAM versions are virtually identical except the Harmony reconfigures an RF switch and changes the tuning mode of the TV. They also have different favorite channels programmed.


I don't do this, but I know people who have different activities for watching TV that are completely identical except for the favorite channel programming - so different people can have their own set of favorites.

Four Disc Player related activities:
Watch BluRay (w/ Panny BD35)
Watch DVD (w/ Oppo)
Listen CD/SACD (w/ Oppo but no TV)
Watch DVDR (w/ Panny DMR-E85H)

There is no reason you cannot have multiple activities w/ similar or even identical equipment configurations.


----------



## TL5

What steps did you use to add the manual activity that used components already assigned to other (similiar) activities?



Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16496518
> 
> 
> What steps did you use to add the manual activity that used components already assigned to other (similiar) activities?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




For your particular case, after starting the Harmony software and going to the Activities tab...
Select Add Activity
Select No - manually add
Select Listen to CD or Minidisc
Select Listen to CDs (1-6 Disc player)
Accept recommendation for activity name (If you already have an existing "Listen to CD" activity, it should offer you "Listen to CD 2" - you can rename to whatever you want later)
Select "I use my xxxx DVD" to Play a CD
Select "I use my xxxx AV Receiver" to control the volume
Select the appropriate input that your player is connected to on the receiver.

That's it. It's the same exact procedure regardless of whether any of the devices have been used in other activities. Being used in one activity does not preclude a device from being used in another in any way whatsoever.


----------



## TL5

Thanks, Jcalabria!


----------



## tractng

Just got my remote today. I was able to get the "watch tv" on. How do I turn all of those off using the activities.


I already see the devices to be turned off in the configuration. How do I leave "watch tv".


Thanks,

Tony


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16507825
> 
> 
> Just got my remote today. I was able to get the "watch tv" on. How do I turn all of those off using the activities.
> 
> 
> I already see the devices to be turned off in the configuration. How do I leave "watch tv".
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony



Have you tried pressing the power button at the top left of the remote? That returns all devices to the "Off" power state.


Or... if you have additional activities set up you can press "Activities" then select the next activity you want to use. Any devices that were on but are not required in the new activity will be turned off.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16507852
> 
> 
> Have you tried pressing the power button at the top left of the remote? That returns all devices to the "Off" power state.
> 
> 
> Or... if you have additional activities set up you can press "Activities" then select the next activity you want to use. Any devices that were on but are not required in the new activity will be turned off.



My epson projector 6500ub needs to have the power button press twice to turn off. How do I tell the harmony to do that with the power button on the left of the harmony?


I have an activity to "Watch Movie" with AVR, projector, & BluRay on. I want an activity that I can switch to "Watch Cable" but I am having a hard time telling the BluRay (samsung bd-2500) to stop and turn off the power. I am able to tell the player to stop but not turn off when I specify a device under the following:



When you leave this Activity, these devices are turned off and the following actions occur:



But if I don't specify the device at all, i am able to get it power off (l like to stop the player first though).


Tony


----------



## kx250ryder

Anyone know what difference the "Apple Edition" brings? Different SKU: 915-000035 for conventional, 915-000080 for the Apple version. I can't find anything online, and everyone who offers the item either has no picture or a stock picture, and is asking alot closer to retail for it.


----------



## tractng

My epson projector 6500ub needs to have the power button press twice to turn off. How do I tell the harmony to do that with the power button on the left of the harmony?


Any idea would be fine too.



Thanks,

tony


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kx250ryder* /forum/post/16509968
> 
> 
> Anyone know what difference the "Apple Edition" brings? Different SKU: 915-000035 for conventional, 915-000080 for the Apple version. I can't find anything online, and everyone who offers the item either has no picture or a stock picture, and is asking alot closer to retail for it.



Maybe it's white and has a useless glowing logo?


----------



## squareeyes

joe, that pulsing light lets me know my mac is sleeping (or snoring)









kx250ryder, i'll bet the separate sku is simply for a version that was meant to be sold on the apple site. other manufacturers commonly do this for their products sold specifically at costco and some discount stores. although i've been known to be wrong.

i'm using an early h-one from one of the first lots and it's compatible with both pc and mac. the apple sku version also claims the same cross-platform compatibility. although i bet if your apple h-one busts w/in the warranty you can email steve jobs for a replacement.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16512436
> 
> 
> Maybe it's white and has a useless glowing logo?


----------



## tractng

Where can if download images for the harmony


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16513207
> 
> 
> Where can if download images for the harmony



if you mean channel icons for favorites then you can d/l those icons from my site (link in my signature below).


----------



## fiilmbuddy

I have an Onkyo 705 receiver. On the face of the receiver it has a digital input button, which if pressed can cycle between the digital and analog audio inputs, however, there is no IR command (as far as I know) that will do that.


For some of the video inputs (DVD, VCR/DVR, for example) I have two devices connected to one input. For the "DVD" input, I have a regular DVD player connected via coaxial and a HD DVD player via HDMI, so, I need to manually hit the Digital input button to cycle between the two (...I know that I can use the HD DVD player as a regular DVD player... I have my reasons







).


My question is, is there any way for the Harmony to change between HDMI 2 to Coaxial 2 for one particular video input so I don't have to physically go to the receiver?


Thanks.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16510435
> 
> 
> My epson projector 6500ub needs to have the power button press twice to turn off. How do I tell the harmony to do that with the power button on the left of the harmony?
> 
> 
> Any idea would be fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tnt




Anybody know the answer?



I don't think specifying in the Activities would work (when leaving the activities..device will...) since my activities jump to another activity and i don't want to turn the epson at that point. For example, I have "Watch TV", then I switch "Switch to DVD".


Anybody know how I can set (discrete) to turn off my epson with the "Power off" on the physical button.


I end up using the custom bottoms within the activity screen.



Tnt


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16515330
> 
> 
> Anybody know the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think specifying in the Activities would work (when leaving the activities..device will...) since my activities jump to another activity and i don't want to turn the epson at that point. For example, I have "Watch TV", then I switch "Switch to DVD".
> 
> 
> Anybody know how I can set (discrete) to turn off my epson with the "Power off" on the physical button.
> 
> 
> I end up using the custom bottoms within the activity screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Tnt



i would try a few different methods to see which one works best:

1. if you have the original remote for the projector i would learn the 'double-power' command to the harmony set. in 'raw' mode you can actually get in a few button presses in one 'learned' command.


2. go to that activity that requires the double power off and go to 'settings'

-"review the settings for this activity"

-"yes, but i want to add more control of options and devices for this activity"

-click thru the next screens w/o changes until you get to the screen w/header "please review the actions for your watch tv activity:"

-at the bottom you'll see a pulldown under "when you leave this activity, these devices are turned off..."

-select your projector and click "add>"

-select "send this infrared command" and pulldown to the power off.

-click "next" and then save the changes.

what should happen is that the remote will send the power off and then another power off after it.


hope one of those works. i'd try learning the double-off in raw mode first as you'll get in a few rapid button pushes to that one command.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiilmbuddy* /forum/post/16515281
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 receiver. On the face of the receiver it has a digital input button, which if pressed can cycle between the digital and analog audio inputs, however, there is no IR command (as far as I know) that will do that.
> 
> 
> For some of the video inputs (DVD, VCR/DVR, for example) I have two devices connected to one input. For the "DVD" input, I have a regular DVD player connected via coaxial and a HD DVD player via HDMI, so, I need to manually hit the Digital input button to cycle between the two (...I know that I can use the HD DVD player as a regular DVD player... I have my reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> My question is, is there any way for the Harmony to change between HDMI 2 to Coaxial 2 for one particular video input so I don't have to physically go to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Many Onkyo receivers can do this via IR with the Audio Select command. However, according to the Onkyo-published spreadsheet attached here , the 705 does not support this command. Both my 801 and 876 support it and Harmony included the command in the standard database for those models. I think you may be out of luck on this one if the 705 itself does not support it, which appears to be so.


----------



## fiilmbuddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16515560
> 
> 
> Many Onkyo receivers can do this via IR with the Audio Select command. However, according to the attached Onkyo-published document, the 705 does not support this command. Both my 801 and 876 support it and Harmony included the command in the standard database for those models. I think you may be out of luck on this one if the 705 itself does not support it, which appears to be so.



Dagnabit! Is it possible that the command is supported, but not part of the optional/other commands and could be imported from one of the Onkyo receivers that does have it listed?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiilmbuddy* /forum/post/16515623
> 
> 
> Dagnabit! Is it possible that the command is supported, but not part of the optional/other commands and could be imported from one of the Onkyo receivers that does have it listed?



Not likely unless there has been a firmware update to add it since Onkyo published that document (12/08).


That document lists all commands and associated hex code that their recievers will respond to. It includes many commands that the receivers respond to, even if the OEM remote does not. That is not the case here. The chart clearly indicates that the 705 itself does not support the Audio Select command.


That said, if you want to put any doubt to rest, just add an 805 receiver to your Harmony devices and try the Audio Select command in device mode. If perchance it does, then you can either use that device instead of the 705 or if you don't want to monkey with your activities you can just email the hex code for the command to Harmony CS and ask them to add it to your account.


----------



## citico

Here is the Pronto Hex Code for Audio Select: Email to support and they will convert it to IR on your account and then you can try it. It is from the 700 receiver model.


0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00aa 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0154 0055 0015 0e2f


This discrete code could very well work for the 705.


----------



## fiilmbuddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16515815
> 
> 
> Here is the Pronto Hex Code for Audio Select: Email to support and they will convert it to IR on your account and then you can try it. It is from the 700 receiver model.
> 
> 
> 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00aa 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0154 0055 0015 0e2f
> 
> 
> This discrete code could very well work for the 705.



I actually have a Pronto TS1000. I could program it into that to see if it works. I've never used hex codes before, though. Tell me if I did this right... I created a button, then under button properties, select Action tab, hit "Set IR", then, under IR code, just copy and paste what you listed? If that's what you do, then, unfortunately, it doesn't work. If I didn't do it correctly, please tell me how.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16515815
> 
> 
> Here is the Pronto Hex Code for Audio Select: Email to support and they will convert it to IR on your account and then you can try it. It is from the 700 receiver model.
> 
> 
> 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00aa 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0154 0055 0015 0e2f
> 
> 
> This discrete code could very well work for the 705.



Gotta love Skype! It managed to find the hidden secret telephone number, in Gambia, buried in the code! Well done Skype!


----------



## citico

I also have a URC MX6000. Don't know the procedure for the Pronto. Pronto Hex codes work with the URC.


----------



## citico

"Gotta love Skype! It managed to find the hidden secret telephone number, in Gambia, buried in the code! Well done Skype! "


That's funny.


----------



## nexus99

I am joining the club. One and PS3 converter on order from Amazon. I'll post up a review once I have it going.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16515398
> 
> 
> 
> 2. go to that activity that requires the double power off and go to 'settings'
> 
> -"review the settings for this activity"
> 
> -"yes, but i want to add more control of options and devices for this activity"
> 
> -click thru the next screens w/o changes until you get to the screen w/header "please review the actions for your watch tv activity:"
> 
> -at the bottom you'll see a pulldown under "when you leave this activity, these devices are turned off..."
> 
> -select your projector and click "add>"
> 
> -select "send this infrared command" and pulldown to the power off.
> 
> -click "next" and then save the changes.
> 
> what should happen is that the remote will send the power off and then another power off after it.



Since I have two activities (Watch TV, Watch DVD) in my setup, specifying at "leave this activity" would not work. What if I want to switch from "Watch TV" to "Watch DVD"? I don't want it to power off the projector just for switching source.



I am confused. I stick with the custmized buttons within the activities.



tony


----------



## frankmar

Just got my H1, its great and still exploring. Is there a way to increase the fonts in display,


Just to avoid puting on my reading glasses.


----------



## frankmar

Harmony one


I have a Harman kardon AVR 55, when I play DVD or Blueray or Dolby TV channels, I can't tell or activate where the Audio signal should be taken from either Toslink or Coaxial.


Cause I checked all the buttons and don'st see the above in my AVR 55 Device. Are the above under a specific name. tia


----------



## BIBBOYQ

I been reading this forum, and just want to clarify a point, as I want a wife friendly remote.


If I change my video source, I can create a macro to change the audio sauce as well.


Example one:


HTPC: video HDMI sound Sdif

PS3: Video HDMI Sound Optical


So when I change what I want to view, am I able to automatically change the sound source in one button?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIBBOYQ* /forum/post/16518487
> 
> 
> ..So when I change what I want to view, am I able to automatically change the sound source in one button?



You can, of course, do that, but to use the remote the way it's intended, you would create an _activity_ for each. It is very, very, easy to do.


This may just be semantics, but _activities_ acknowledge which devices are already on and what their settings are, such that when you go to another activity, unnecessary toggling is not done.

For instance: When I watch my HD DVR:
My TV needs to be on.
My TV input needs to be set to HDMI1.
My A/V receiver needs to be on.
My A/V receiver needs to be set to input 2.
My HD DVR needs to be on.

The Harmony One performs all the aforementioned actions when I press the "Watch HD DVR" activity.


Now, while I'm in that activity, if I want to watch a Blu Ray on my PS3, I simply press the "Watch Blu Ray" activity. To accomplish this, the following needs to be true:
My TV needs to be on.
My TV input needs to be set to HDMI2
My A/V receiver needs to be on.
My A/V receiver needs to be set to input 3.
My PS3 needs to be on.

By using activities, my Harmony One doesn't perform any redundant tasks. Literally, the changes my Harmony One makes by going from "Watch HD DVR" to "Watch Blu Ray" are as follows:
Change TV to input to HDMI2 (it knows the TV is already on, so it does not send a "Power On" command.)
Change A/V receiver input to input 3. (it knows the A/V receiver is already on, so it does not send a "Power On" command.)
Turn on PS3 (in my case I have an IR2BT convertor that allows the PS3 to accept IR commands.)
Additionally, because during setup, I told the Harmony turn off all unused devices, it will acknowledge that the HD DVR's _last known state_ was "on". Because the HD DVR is not used during this, "Watch Blu Ray" activity, the Harmony One will send an "off" command to the HD DVR.

Ultimately, your Harmony One can handle much more complex setups. If it has an IR command, it can be done. It also saves unnecessary toggling which can be time consuming or potentially damaging to devices like TV's/Projector's with lamps, etc.


Bottom line: use ACTIVITIES instead of MACRO's (I believe the Harmony calls macro's "sequences"), so your Harmony can keep all of your devices in, well, _harmony_.


----------



## BIBBOYQ

Many thaks for a great responce


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16518443
> 
> 
> Harmony one
> 
> 
> I have a Harman kardon AVR 55, when I play DVD or Blueray or Dolby TV channels, I can't tell or activate where the Audio signal should be taken from either Toslink or Coaxial.
> 
> 
> Cause I checked all the buttons and don'st see the above in my AVR 55 Device. Are the above under a specific name. tia



fOUND IT, I added the optical, coaxial and AC-3 to my Avr and it asked me to press the above and detected it and now they are in the remote


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIBBOYQ* /forum/post/16519681
> 
> 
> Many thaks for a great responce



While you received quite a detailed and accurate reply, your example was unclear.


The H1 would do all of the steps that *120inna55* listed but assumes you have a receiver or processor with the HTPC assigned to a designated TosLink port and your PS3 assigned to a designated coax each assigned to a separate source selection on the audio device in use.


It is likely that is the case and as such then the detailed examples you were supplied would be appropriate.


If you are using the same receiver source designation and have to re-assign the digital port (TosLink or Coax) to the desired "input setting" on the receiver on the fly, that will be a more involved set of commands.


----------



## StuJac

Greetings. I know I should be reading all 150+pages and I will but I'm stumped now while setting up my new Harmony One. It's replacing an MX500 that lost it's backlight for the third time and I got tired of sending it back.


I have both the Comcast Cable box (DCH3416) and a TivoHd. The Tivo is the main pvr so it's fine and set up under "watch tv". Now I need to do an activity to change the amp to the input for the cable box then leave it in the mode for the cable box. Should I delete an activity (activities are limited to 6?)? There is no separate activity listed for what I need to do; I want these 2 activities on the front screen, in addition to Watch DVD which, btw, is the PS3 which brings up another issue; how do I add my Nyko usb toggle remote to the Harmony? Is this too much at once, sorry if it is but I'm a bit frustrated. My equipment is listed in my sig.


----------



## tractng

Anybody have any idea why my "Listen to radio" turns my projector and dvd on instead of only the AVR?











Tony


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16524241
> 
> 
> I have both the Comcast Cable box (DCH3416) and a TivoHd. The Tivo is the main pvr so it's fine and set up under "watch tv". Now I need to do an activity to change the amp to the input for the cable box then leave it in the mode for the cable box. Should I delete an activity (activities are limited to 6?)?



First, make sure you are using the latest Harmony software (v7.5) .


If the amplifier isn't a part of a particular activity, you can add it. On the Activities tab, click "Settings" for the activity. Then click "Review the settings for this activity." Then choose, "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity." From there, just click "Add next to the device you want to add.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16524241
> 
> 
> There is no separate activity listed for what I need to do; I want these 2 activities on the front screen, in addition to Watch DVD which, btw, is the PS3 which brings up another issue;



You can have multiple pages of activities.


To rename an activity, click "Settings" for the activity on the Activities tab; choose the option for "Rename ." To change the order of activities on the remote, click the "Re-order Activities" button on the Activities tab. IIRC, there used to be an option to display three or six activities per page, but I don't see that right now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16524241
> 
> 
> how do I add my Nyko usb toggle remote to the Harmony? Is this too much at once, sorry if it is but I'm a bit frustrated. My equipment is listed in my sig.



Did you do Add Device -> Game Console -> Nyko?


Of course, Harmony also offers a PS3 adapter which works better than the Nyko.


----------



## StuJac

Thanks again. I now realize I'll be able to do everything I want but it's going to take awhile.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16524521
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why my "Listen to radio" turns my projector and dvd on instead of only the AVR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony



It could be that if these devices are connected using HDMI cables that the CEC commands are being sent somehow. Doubt it is the H1 doing that.... (unless you really have some weird options set in your activity.....).


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16526725
> 
> 
> It could be that if these devices are connected using HDMI cables that the CEC commands are being sent somehow. Doubt it is the H1 doing that.... (unless you really have some weird options set in your activity.....).




Everything goes through hdmi. Let me delete the activity when i get home from work and recreate it.



tony


----------



## mcdee

Am in the process of setting up my H-1 with discrete on/off commands. Does anyone have the hex code/discrete on and off commands for the moto DCG 3416 or Zvox 425? thanks, mcdee


----------



## kaiservt

I have a Sony BDP-S550. Is there any way to get the "colored" blu ray buttons to appear on the remote as colored icons instead of text? Kind of like the icons when you setup an xbox360.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16529862
> 
> 
> Everything goes through hdmi. Let me delete the activity when i get home from work and recreate it.
> 
> 
> 
> tony



Then also ensure the receiver is not sending "power on" via the HDMI out to the devices as well when you send the power on (via the activity) to the receiver....


Try this by just turning the receiver power on manually and see what happens.... (before you delete the activity).


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaiservt* /forum/post/16532399
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BDP-S550. Is there any way to get the "colored" blu ray buttons to appear on the remote as colored icons instead of text? Kind of like the icons when you setup an xbox360.



+1.... I'd like to know this too for my BDP-83..... Works for some activities/devices (like the Direct TV PVR offers) but doesn't seem to be an option for all situations....


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16533188
> 
> 
> +1.... I'd like to know this too for my BDP-83..... Works for some activities/devices (like the Direct TV PVR offers) but doesn't seem to be an option for all situations....



duck, kaiservt, i asked my contact at harmony about this for my pan bd55 and the short answer is no. and he didn't have timing on when they would be available for blu ray players. i would put in the word with harmony support so they know there are a few more users who would like that functionality.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16533223
> 
> 
> duck, kaiservt, i asked my contact at harmony about this for my pan bd55 and the short answer is no. and he didn't have timing on when they would be available for blu ray players. i would put in the word with harmony support so they know there are a few more users who would like that functionality.



Thanks, Randy.... pretty much what I thought based on what I saw for the BDP-83. Seems that they just "hard coded" this for the H-22 Direct TV PVR (which I don't have but saw this when I setup a friends H1).


Should we send in a note to Logitech support and request this??? Pretty sure I can get quite a few BDP-83 owners from that thread to send requests as well... (like maybe hundreds....).


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16533248
> 
> 
> Thanks, Randy.... pretty much what I thought based on what I saw for the BDP-83. Seems that they just "hard coded" this for the H-22 Direct TV PVR (which I don't have but saw this when I setup a friends H1).
> 
> 
> Should we send in a note to Logitech support and request this??? Pretty sure I can get quite a few BDP-83 owners from that thread to send requests as well... (like maybe hundreds....).



there are some other specialized 'color' buttons for the tivo units and for the ps3 and xbox360. i don't know why they can't add similar for blu-ray devices.

i believe the more requests they receive the more they will be motivated to make the change. it couldn't hurt to start a small movement.

best,

r


----------



## Jensman

Is it possible to set the remote to control all the functions of a pre-pro except the power off. While the tv probably gets turned on and off 3 or 4 times a day, once I turn on my amps I leave them on until we go to bed.

If I get the Harmony I would like to be able to set it up to automatically switch inputs on the pre as needed for the tv and the different devices, but when I turn them off I want my pre-pro and amps to stay on.


----------



## kaiservt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16533188
> 
> 
> +1.... I'd like to know this too for my BDP-83..... Works for some activities/devices (like the Direct TV PVR offers) but doesn't seem to be an option for all situations....



There colored "A", "B", and "C" buttons for the SA 8300HD as well.


----------



## StuJac

Looking for someone that can help with an issue on my brand new "One". I set up activities for "Watch Tivo" and for "Watch Cable" as I still have my Comcast 3416 box. The "Watch Tivo" works fine; changes input on the receiver and tv and puts the remote in the Tivo mode with icons on the menu screen. The "Watch Cable" does not work so well; it changes the tv input and changes the amp input to Cable but it doesn't leave the remote in the mode for cable. I have to hit the device keys and select the cable device. Did I screw up the macros for the activity "Watch Cable". When I review it on the Logitech site all looks good.


Any input would be greatly appreciated. I sent an email to Logitech support but they have not responded.


----------



## jcalabria

Funny thing is that the Harmony will do the colored buttons for my Panasonic DVD recorder (DMR-E85H), but not my Panasonic BD player.


Since Panasonic uses the same basic code set for both BD & DVD units, you should be able to enter the model number of a Panny DVD unit and just learn the commands that are BD specific. As long as Harmony thinks its a DVD you should still get your colored buttons when you enter Blue, Green, etc in the button name field.


----------



## crosbyct

Do any of the PS3 adapter early adopters know if the PS3 colored buttons are present?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16534160
> 
> 
> Looking for someone that can help with an issue on my brand new "One". I set up activities for "Watch Tivo" and for "Watch Cable" as I still have my Comcast 3416 box. The "Watch Tivo" works fine; changes input on the receiver and tv and puts the remote in the Tivo mode with icons on the menu screen. The "Watch Cable" does not work so well; it changes the tv input and changes the amp input to Cable but it doesn't leave the remote in the mode for cable. I have to hit the device keys and select the cable device. Did I screw up the macros for the activity "Watch Cable". When I review it on the Logitech site all looks good.
> 
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated. I sent an email to Logitech support but they have not responded.



When you're in the Watch Cable activity most of your buttons should work with your cable box if you set it up properly. You can check your button mappings and see what they're set to for that activity.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16534186
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that the Harmony will do the colored buttons for my Panasonic DVD recorder (DMR-E85H), but not my Panasonic BD player.
> 
> 
> Since Panasonic uses the same basic code set for both BD & DVD units, you should be able to enter the model number of a Panny DVD unit and just learn the commands that are BD specific. As long as Harmony thinks its a DVD you should still get your colored buttons when you enter Blue, Green, etc in the button name field.



great tip. i'm going to try this out tonight.

thanks,

r


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16534378
> 
> 
> Do any of the PS3 adapter early adopters know if the PS3 colored buttons are present?



You probably don't need the adapter to check. Just go into the software and add the PS3 as a device and the new codes for the adapter should be programmed in their database. I'll bet the colored buttons are in there.


Brandon


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16534619
> 
> 
> You probably don't need the adapter to check. Just go into the software and add the PS3 as a device and the new codes for the adapter should be programmed in their database. I'll bet the colored buttons are in there.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Yeah but I'm at work and I'll forget by the time I get home


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Do any of the PS3 adapter early adopters know if the PS3 colored buttons are present?



I can't remember for sure, but I think they are there. I personally don't use them, so I can't remember if I saw them or not, but I *think* I remember seeing them when I was re-arranging my touchscreen layout. They do have a discrete power off button, which is awesome, I know that!


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/16534761
> 
> 
> I can't remember for sure, but I think they are there. I personally don't use them, so I can't remember if I saw them or not, but I *think* I remember seeing them when I was re-arranging my touchscreen layout. They do have a discrete power off button, which is awesome, I know that!



Just to clarify -- is it a discreet off, or simply a macro? If the remote is sending the PS - down/down/whatever sequence to power off, it can look like a discreet but requires you to point the remote during the sequence.


What some PS3 adapters do is have a custom power off code, that then sends that sequence to the PS3. It's a subtle difference but means only a single command is sent...


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16534378
> 
> 
> Do any of the PS3 adapter early adopters know if the PS3 colored buttons are present?



Yes, they are there.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/16534914
> 
> 
> Just to clarify -- is it a discreet off, or simply a macro? If the remote is sending the PS - down/down/whatever sequence to power off, it can look like a discreet but requires you to point the remote during the sequence.
> 
> 
> What some PS3 adapters do is have a custom power off code, that then sends that sequence to the PS3. It's a subtle difference but means only a single command is sent...



The button description says 'Power off', but when switching activities, my TV video source switches before the power cycles off on the PS3, so I am actually not 100% how it actually turns off. I'll have to try it without turning everything off to make sure. But there is the 'discreet' power button AND a PS button in the remote codes.


I do know that when I switch from PS3 back to TV or just hit the power button on the remote to turn everything off, it does it rather quickly. All within about 2 seconds...


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16534160
> 
> 
> Looking for someone that can help with an issue on my brand new "One". I set up activities for "Watch Tivo" and for "Watch Cable" as I still have my Comcast 3416 box. The "Watch Tivo" works fine; changes input on the receiver and tv and puts the remote in the Tivo mode with icons on the menu screen. The "Watch Cable" does not work so well; it changes the tv input and changes the amp input to Cable but it doesn't leave the remote in the mode for cable. I have to hit the device keys and select the cable device. Did I screw up the macros for the activity "Watch Cable". When I review it on the Logitech site all looks good.
> 
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated. I sent an email to Logitech support but they have not responded.




You have to tell H-1 that you change channels with the Cable, that way your Cable becomes the primary in the H-1


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16537707
> 
> 
> You have to tell H-1 that you change channels with the Cable, that way your Cable becomes the primary in the H-1



Thanks for that. Should I just delete and redo the activity? I didn't see that as a choice in the "settings" menu under that activity.


----------



## cherry ghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16538034
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Should I just delete and redo the activity? I didn't see that as a choice in the "settings" menu under that activity.



In the Activities section under Watch Cable, select "Customize" and then "Run the setup wizard again." The first page should be "which device do you use to change channels?" Select your cable box and proceed.


----------



## StuJac

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jensman* /forum/post/16533421
> 
> 
> Is it possible to set the remote to control all the functions of a pre-pro except the power off. While the tv probably gets turned on and off 3 or 4 times a day, once I turn on my amps I leave them on until we go to bed.
> 
> If I get the Harmony I would like to be able to set it up to automatically switch inputs on the pre as needed for the tv and the different devices, but when I turn them off I want my pre-pro and amps to stay on.



Once you turn on the amp, as long as you "move" from one activity to another and they all use the amp, in practice it should stay on. But, if you "power off" an activity the amp will be turned off with all the other devices in effect at that point.


You might consider creating a new button for one of your common devices (in each activity) and teaching that to be your "power on" amp and another to be the "power off amp" button and add these as soft keys. Whichever activity you go into first turn on the amp and which ever last activity for the night you turn it off before using the common "power off" on the remote. (Sounds hokey, I know, but it should work.)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jensman* /forum/post/16533421
> 
> 
> Is it possible to set the remote to control all the functions of a pre-pro except the power off. While the tv probably gets turned on and off 3 or 4 times a day, once I turn on my amps I leave them on until we go to bed.
> 
> If I get the Harmony I would like to be able to set it up to automatically switch inputs on the pre as needed for the tv and the different devices, but when I turn them off I want my pre-pro and amps to stay on.



Just create an "Idle" activity that uses only the amps and switch to that activity between your real activities during the day.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cherry ghost* /forum/post/16538113
> 
> 
> In the Activities section under Watch Cable, select "Customize" and then "Run the setup wizard again." The first page should be "which device do you use to change channels?" Select your cable box and proceed.



Cherry-it didn't work; I never got an option for "which device do you use to change channels?" and I'm positive that is the issue. It must have something to do with the original device setup. I'm going to try to delete the device (cable) and reinstall it and see if I get that question during re-install. If not I'll call Harmony. It's a bit frustrating. I long for my MX500.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16540323
> 
> 
> Cherry-it didn't work; I never got an option for "which device do you use to change channels?" and I'm positive that is the issue. It must have something to do with the original device setup. I'm going to try to delete the device (cable) and reinstall it and see if I get that question during re-install. If not I'll call Harmony. It's a bit frustrating. I long for my MX500.



Apparently it is a hard switch from URC to Harmony










You're not the first


----------



## Vlubbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16510435
> 
> 
> My epson projector 6500ub needs to have the power button press twice to turn off. How do I tell the harmony to do that with the power button on the left of the harmony?
> 
> 
> Any idea would be fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tony



In my case with the 6500 I merely responded to the query routine at shutdown asking if everything was indeed off. I said no, and followed the prompts. Now the H1 does in fact shut down the 6500 correctly.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16540323
> 
> 
> Cherry-it didn't work; I never got an option for "which device do you use to change channels?" and I'm positive that is the issue. It must have something to do with the original device setup. I'm going to try to delete the device (cable) and reinstall it and see if I get that question during re-install. If not I'll call Harmony. It's a bit frustrating. I long for my MX500.



When you originally created the activity, did you create it as a "Watch TV" activity? The type of activity selected is what determines what options are presented to you.


First Suggestion... NEVER let the software create activities automatically for you. Create the ones YOU want "manually"... its an easy step-by-step process and you will avoid these types of issues.


Second Suggestion... Not as important as the first, but things always work out much better if you get your discrete power and input options setup for the individual devices BEFORE you set up any activities. In other words... if your devices support discrete power and input commands, USE THEM and make sure that they are set up that way in the device options before creating your activities.


It shouldn't be frustrating... the process is MUCH easier and simpler overall than ANY other high end remote... you just gotta get the basic concepts down without the "old way" clouding your thoughts. But I understand how you feel... whenever I try to work on an MX or a Pronto I get frustrated and wonder "WTF...why would anybody would put themselves through this grief by choice when the Harmony is a million times simpler." Its all what you are used to.


I WILL readily concede that one aspect of the Harmony software is TRULY a PITA... Making any kind of mass re-arrangements to custom button pages. Having to delete/re-create or move dozens of commands up or down one line at a time is patently absurd in this age of cut/paste and drag/drop. At the very least there should be an option to insert a page or line anywhere you want instead of only adding a page at the end... that would be a start in the right direction.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16541045
> 
> 
> When you originally created the activity, did you create it as a "Watch TV" activity?
> 
> 
> One suggestion... NEVER let the software create activities automatically for you. Create the ones YOU want "manually"... its an easy step-by-step process and you will avoid these types of issues.
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be frustrating... the process is MUCH easier and simpler overall than ANY other high end remote... you just gotta get the basic concepts down without the "old way" clouding your thoughts. But I understand how you feel... whenever I try to work on an MX or a Pronto I get frustrated and wonder "WTF...why would anybody would put themselves through this grief by choice when the Harmony is a million times simpler." Its all what you are used to.
> 
> 
> I WILL readily concede that one aspect of the Harmony software is TRULY a PITA... Making any kind of mass re-arrangements to custom button pages. Having to delete/re-create or move dozens of commands up or down one line at a time is patently absurd in this age of cut/paste and drag/drop. At the very least there should be an option to insert a page or line anywhere you want instead of only adding a page at the end... that would be a start in the right direction.



I wish I remember if I created it as a "watch tv" activity. I have both the TivoHD and the Comcast 3416 and watch them both so the activity for each needs to leave the remote in the "ready" position to control each of those devices.


At this point, what would you do? Delete and recreate? I can't seem to be able to correct the issue no matter what changes I make. It must have to do with initial set up of the device.


I have 2 Mx500's (one with a dead backlight and the other with the "new" style backlight which sucks); but I will say that after an initial investment of about 2 hours programming all keys on the first MX500 (it's a cinch to clone one to another) it's much easier and way faster than the Harmony. It certainly isn't as pretty though.


----------



## harnets20

I am getting some feedback through my subwoofer when I power off my system using the Harmony One. I called Logitech customer support and they suggested that I adjust the delay settings on my receiver. I have also read that I could try to shuffle the order my devices power on/off. Currently, my DVR turns on first, followed by my TV, then receiver. My current power on delay for my TV is 18000 ms and my receiver is 3000 ms. Anyone have a suggestion? Thanks.


Devices:

Samsung LN52A650

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD

Pioneer VSX-917 receiver


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16541096
> 
> 
> I wish I remember if I created it as a "watch tv" activity. I have both the TivoHD and the Comcast 3416 and watch them both so the activity for each needs to leave the remote in the "ready" position to control each of those devices.
> 
> 
> At this point, what would you do? Delete and recreate? I can't seem to be able to correct the issue no matter what changes I make. It must have to do with initial set up of the device.
> 
> 
> I have 2 Mx500's (one with a dead backlight and the other with the "new" style backlight which sucks); but I will say that after an initial investment of about 2 hours programming all keys on the first MX500 (it's a cinch to clone one to another) it's much easier and way faster than the Harmony. It certainly isn't as pretty though.



For now, just leave the existing activity intact and create a new one... once you have the new one working properly, then you can delete the old one. Activities do not conflict with other activities... you can have as many "Watch TV" activities as you need... with the different devices involved (Watch TiVo + Watch STB) or even multiple activities with the exact same set of components... one could have your favorite channels programmed and the other would have your significant other's favorite channels. The key is to pick the right type of activity so that you are presented with the correct options when you do the activity setup.


One other question... When you added the cable STB to the device list, what type of device did you enter it as?... and did the software seem to know the model right off the bat? One reason I ask is that you refer to it as a "Comcast" 3416... I suspect that the real manufacturer (Motorola) needs to be entered, not "Comcast". If the software did not recognize it as a "Comcast", it may have been added as a utility device and not understand what the device is and what it can do.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by bhlonewolf View Post
> 
> Just to clarify -- is it a discreet off, or simply a macro? If the remote is sending the PS - down/down/whatever sequence to power off, it can look like a discreet but requires you to point the remote during the sequence.
> 
> 
> What some PS3 adapters do is have a custom power off code, that then sends that sequence to the PS3. It's a subtle difference but means only a single command is sent...
> 
> The button description says 'Power off', but when switching activities, my TV video source switches before the power cycles off on the PS3, so I am actually not 100% how it actually turns off. I'll have to try it without turning everything off to make sure. But there is the 'discreet' power button AND a PS button in the remote codes.
> 
> 
> I do know that when I switch from PS3 back to TV or just hit the power button on the remote to turn everything off, it does it rather quickly. All within about 2 seconds...



I checked last night, and the 'Power off' button is indeed a macro. It does it pretty quickly, but it is not a discreet code like I thought it was... Good to know...


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16541276
> 
> 
> One other question... When you added the cable STB to the device list, what type of device did you enter it as?... and did the software seem to know the model right off the bat? One reason I ask is that you refer to it as a "Comcast" 3416... I suspect that the real manufacturer (Motorola) needs to be entered, not "Comcast". If the software did not recognize it as a "Comcast", it may have been added as a utility device and not understand what the device is and what it can do.



Sorry-I refer to it as the Comcast but I entered it as a Motorola DCH3416 (or something like that) and the software did recognize it. Will try your method.


Thanks again.


Stu


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16515958
> 
> 
> "Gotta love Skype! It managed to find the hidden secret telephone number, in Gambia, buried in the code! Well done Skype! "
> 
> 
> That's funny.



What's even funnier, and touching. I called the number and found a long lost relative, who happened to come into a LOT of money. He was more than willing to share it with me if I would give him my banking information so he could transfer it to me!







Such luck!


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16541276
> 
> 
> For now, just leave the existing activity intact and create a new one... once you have the new one working properly, then you can delete the old one.



That did it. Thank you. Rather simple when I think about it and now I feel sorta dumb.


I wish there was a way to migrate or copy the favorites and icons from one device to another.....is there?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16543640
> 
> 
> That did it. Thank you. Rather simple when I think about it and now I feel sorta dumb.
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to migrate or copy the favorites and icons from one device to another.....is there?



Glad you got it working. It always looks easy AFTER the light bulb finally goes on, lol.


No direct migration... but I keep folders organized with the icons I use most often so its doesn't take but a few minutes to set them up.


BTW, if you haven't found them yet "Squareeyes" Randy has some gorgeous H1 favorite icons here: http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/wat...ory=harmonyOne


----------



## StuJac

Yes-I used his for the tivo and sent a contribution.


----------



## StuJac

Next question, please. You know how the screen menu items for each device are pages long. Why is it that when in an activity it leaves you with less menu items than is available through the devices keys? Not sure this makes sense but hopefully it will and someone knows the answer. As an example, in activites "Watch Tivo" I end up with a total of 7 icons on the screen but in the devices section of the remote there are 17 items, or icons.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16544172
> 
> 
> Next question, please. You know how the screen menu items for each device are pages long. Why is it that when in an activity it leaves you with less menu items than is available through the devices keys? Not sure this makes sense but hopefully it will and someone knows the answer. As an example, in activites "Watch Tivo" I end up with a total of 7 icons on the screen but in the devices section of the remote there are 17 items, or icons.



In Device mode, the default screens give you nearly everything for that device so you can take care of anything that the OEM remote can do. It's meant for the occasional setup tweak and things like that. You may find that many of the commands found in device mode do not even pertain to your device... manufacturers use the same command sets for multiple devices and only a subset of them may pertain to your particular device. Feel free to delete any commands in the screens that your device cannot use.


In Activities, only the functions needed for normal operation of THAT activity should be present. For example, when watching TV, your AVR's tuning controls do not need to present. Admittedly, what they default to is usually on the light side, but remember that you can and should customize the screens to put what YOU want/need there in whatever order makes sense for how you operate things. You don't usually want EVERY command for all the devices to appear in the activity... just the most common ones used in that activity. Keeps things simpler and no need to wade through pages of buttons.


Any device in the activity can appear in the screens in any order... logically mix and match as needed... most commonly needed commands on the first page. Most of my activities have 3-4 pages of custom buttons... organized the way I want them. My OTA Watch TV activity has the most pages (6, I think), because I have two pages of antenna rotor control "pseudo-favorites" so I can re-orient the antenna for any particular channel with the touch of a single button.


You can even include devices in activity that don't really "belong"... for example, I have my X10 lighting controller in every activity. It does nothing at activity startup or shut down (though it could if I wanted it to)... but I have a page in the custom buttons for every activity with just the lighting controls on it so I can manually control the lights as needed.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16544360
> 
> 
> In Device mode, the default screens give you nearly everything for that device so you can take care of anything that the OEM remote can do. It's meant for the occasional setup tweak and things like that. You may find that many of the commands found in device mode do not even pertain to your device... manufacturers use the same command sets for multiple devices and only a subset of them may pertain to your particular device. Feel free to delete any commands in the screens that your device cannot use.
> 
> 
> In Activities, only the functions needed for normal operation of THAT activity should be present. For example, when watching TV, your AVR's tuning controls do not need to present. Admittedly, what they default to is usually on the light side, but remember that you can and should customize the screens to put what YOU want/need there in whatever order makes sense for how you operate things. You don't usually want EVERY command for all the devices to appear in the activity... just the most common ones used in that activity. Keeps things simpler and no need to wade through pages of buttons.
> 
> 
> Any device in the activity can appear in the screens in any order... logically mix and match as needed... most commonly needed commands on the first page. Most of my activities have 3-4 pages of custom buttons... organized the way I want them. My OTA Watch TV activity has the most pages (6, I think), because I have two pages of antenna rotor control "pseudo-favorites" so I can re-orient the antenna for any particular channel with the touch of a single button.
> 
> 
> You can even include devices in activity that don't really "belong"... for example, I have my X10 lighting controller in every activity. It does nothing at activity startup or shut down (though it could if I wanted it to)... but I have a page in the custom buttons for every activity with just the lighting controls on it so I can manually control the lights as needed.



You are the *man!*


Thanks again.


----------



## chroma601

I've been looking at this unit and it I'm thinking strongly of buying one today. I have an 880 that I bought at a Brick & Mortar (BB), and I was happy to have bought it there because it developed some problems (button fell off, and a few just stopped working). They replaced it on the spot (I had the warranty). As complex as my system is, it's essential to have a device like this or else my wife would become insane.


Is this approach still recommended? Given the complexity of the 880 I was glad to go the B&M route. Is the H-1 that much more solid whereby ordering from the net would not be an issue?


I'm already sold on the ergonomics and am ready to upgrade. Just curious as to whether buying it locally is advised. I've looked around the forum (156 pages!) as much as I could and I'm not seeing anyone complaining about the build quality so far.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/16548290
> 
> 
> ...Just curious as to whether buying it locally is advised. I've looked around the forum (156 pages!) as much as I could and I'm not seeing anyone complaining about the build quality so far.



I understand what you're saying, and I wouldn't have a problem purchasing this over the 'net. In fact that's what i did.







.


This is a pretty tight unit, with very little to go wrong with it, and the OEM packaging is quite well done. I can't see how a button could fall off of this model without a ton of abuse. I think the OEM packaging would have to be obviously destroyed for that to occur in transit. The other risks would be a damaged LCD screen, which, again, due to the sturdy packaging would be unlikely. Lastly, the motion sensor, a moving part could be affected in transit, but the same would be true for a B&M purchase.


Ultimately, if you've researched it enough, and you're confident that the characteristics of this remote that some find undesirable (i.e. the touchscreen without hard-button redundancy, the high-gloss finish, etc.) are not going to be factors for you, then you can order over the 'net with confidence that the actual _craftsmanship_ of the device will be maintained as well as in a B&M.


----------



## bplewis24

As with anything online, stuff like customer service and return policies vary by etailer. But the unit is well built and (as stated) the OEM packaging is more than adequate. You should be confident that as long as the retailer isn't shady, your purchase should arrive safe & sound.


Brandon


----------



## hobbs47

Recieved the Harmony One and Logictech PS3 adaptor today from Amazon. Everything works just about perfect. This is my first Harmony and I am VERY impressed.Finally a remote that is girlfriend-proof


----------



## The Tophinator

I have had my Harmony One for a few days now. I love it. No more mashed buttons like on my 880. That combined with the Harmony PS3 adapter I recieved a few days ago has made controlling my system a breeze. Also no more placing objects on top of the remote to charge it.


I downloaded a bunch of icons for my favorites and have started making my own. My last page is for XM channels which I made red with the XM logo in the corner to differentiate from the TV channels. I did have to speed up the transmit timing on my DirecTv HR20-700 to get the channels to change properly.


It is also a pretty good wife proof remote.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/16552950
> 
> 
> It is also a pretty good wife proof remote.



I wouldn't know; I don't let her touch it.


----------



## StuJac

How do you add a device that's not in the Logitech database? I have an older powered, remote controlled sub that I only use occasionally; definitely low waf so it gets used for music and action movies. I only need the power, volume up and down and phase and mode keys.


Thanks in advance, again.


----------



## Speedy3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/16552950
> 
> 
> I did have to speed up the transmit timing on my DirecTv HR20-700 to get the channels to change properly.




I am interested in how to do that?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16553268
> 
> 
> How do you add a device that's not in the Logitech database? I have an older powered, remote controlled sub that I only use occasionally; definitely low waf so it gets used for music and action movies. I only need the power, volume up and down and phase and mode keys.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, again.



For those few functions, you might consider NOT adding it as a device and just learn those sub functions for your AVR device.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16554109
> 
> 
> For those few functions, you might consider NOT adding it as a device and just learn those sub functions for your AVR device.



Worked nicely. Thank you.


----------



## susquehannabooks

I need some help. Just upgraded from an 880 to the One. I entered my components in from scratch. Seems all my activities are working well except for Watch Popcorn. The problem is that the remote doesn't properly switch my Pioneer VSX-84TSi to the correct input. Should be HDMI4. It switches to the proper input for all the other activities. The help button will eventually fix it but it scrolls through each HDMI input one at a time.


I do notice that when I go into device mode for the Pioneer and try to directly input HDMI4, it also doesn't work but all the other inputs do. With HDMI4, it seems to want to just scroll to the next HDMI input instead of going directly to HDMI4. The 880 was doing the same thing and I thought there was something wrong with it. Seems to me though that it used to work okay.


Any ideas?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *susquehannabooks* /forum/post/16554962
> 
> 
> I need some help. Just upgraded from an 880 to the One. I entered my components in from scratch. Seems all my activities are working well except for Watch Popcorn. The problem is that the remote doesn't properly switch my Pioneer VSX-84TSi to the correct input. Should be HDMI4. It switches to the proper input for all the other activities. The help button will eventually fix it but it scrolls through each HDMI input one at a time.
> 
> 
> I do notice that when I go into device mode for the Pioneer and try to directly input HDMI4, it also doesn't work but all the other inputs do. With HDMI4, it seems to want to just scroll to the next HDMI input instead of going directly to HDMI4. The 880 was doing the same thing and I thought there was something wrong with it. Seems to me though that it used to work okay.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Did the 880 properly control HDMI4 selection? If it did and you still have it with its programming intact, just learn the HDMI4 discrete input command from the 880.


----------



## susquehannabooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16555009
> 
> 
> Did the 880 properly control HDMI4 selection? If it did and you still have it with its programming intact, just learn the HDMI4 discrete input command from the 880.



No, it didn't control it properly either. I added an input soft key I had to use each time.


----------



## citico

Does the original Pio remote control it??


----------



## susquehannabooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16555136
> 
> 
> Does the original Pio remote control it??



The original remote doesn't have individual HDMI input buttons. It has one input button that scrolls through all the inputs, and yes, it does work. There are separate buttons for other inputs (SAT, Video 1, Tuner, etc)- seems to be the ones that have other controls on the remote itself.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *susquehannabooks* /forum/post/16555265
> 
> 
> The original remote doesn't have individual HDMI input buttons. It has one input button that scrolls through all the inputs, and yes, it does work. There are separate buttons for other inputs (SAT, Video 1, Tuner, etc)- seems to be the ones that have other controls on the remote itself.



The IR code document on the Pioneer web site does show a unique code for HDMI4... It would seem that the Harmony database may just have the incorrect code.



Suggestions:
Add a different (but close) Pioneer receiver model to your devices and see if the HDMI4 function works correctly from device mode. If it does, you may be able to just use that model instead of the "correct" model. Or, if you have another learning remote available, teach it the correct code and then use that remote to teach it back to your real Pioneer device IR database.
Ask Harmony to fix the HDMI4 code.
Ask Harmony to implement Input Method 5, which is undocumented but well known. They will create an HDMI4 command as "HDMI3 + 1"... using the HDMI3 discrete command and tacking on a NextInput command. (You can also approximate this yourself by specifying HDMI3 as the input for your activities that really need HDMI4, but add the NextInput command into the activity startup sequence yourself.)


----------



## citico

"Ask Harmony to implement Input Method 5, which is undocumented but well known. They will create an HDMI4 command as "HDMI3 + 1"... using the HDMI3 discrete command and tacking on a NextInput command. (You can also approximate this yourself by specifying HDMI3 as the input for your activities that really need HDMI4, but add the NextInput command into the activity startup sequence yourself.)"


Good Thinking. Was going to tell him to do that in a sequence but the startup method is better.


----------



## susquehannabooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16555416
> 
> 
> The IR code document on the Pioneer web site does show a unique code for HDMI4... It would seem that the Harmony database may just have the incorrect code.
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> Add a different (but close) Pioneer receiver model to your devices and see if the HDMI4 function works correctly from device mode. If it does, you may be able to just use that model instead of the "correct" model. Or, if you have another learning remote available, teach it the correct code and then use that remote to teach it back to your real Pioneer device IR database.
> Ask Harmony to fix the HDMI4 code.
> Ask Harmony to implement Input Method 5, which is undocumented but well known. They will create an HDMI4 command as "HDMI3 + 1"... using the HDMI3 discrete command and tacking on a NextInput command. (You can also approximate this yourself by specifying HDMI3 as the input for your activities that really need HDMI4, but add the NextInput command into the activity startup sequence yourself.)



I have already tried this and it didn't work. I have been playing around with it and now some other things aren't working- all having to do with the receiver not responding at all or going to the wrong input. I even tried to delete the receiver, re-add it, and update all the activities...but still not working quite right. I think I have made things worse now. Maybe I should just delete everything and start again from scratch.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *susquehannabooks* /forum/post/16555809
> 
> 
> I have already tried this and it didn't work. I have been playing around with it and now some other things aren't working- all having to do with the receiver not responding at all or going to the wrong input. I even tried to delete the receiver, re-add it, and update all the activities...but still not working quite right. I think I have made things worse now. Maybe I should just delete everything and start again from scratch.



If you are still having issues, try the trouble shooting path and play with the "device is responding too quickly or not quick enough" settings and adjust the ms settings up and down to see how the receive responds in general.


Several devices I have had over the years that had similar issues that you describe have been resolved when playing with those options (and we have 3 Harmony's with 15 plus devices in the house).


Good luck...


----------



## citico

You are not listening fully to jcalabria's suggestions to solve the problem. If you have tried all the above and they don't work, call Harmony Support and tell them the hex/IR code for the HDMI4 Input is corrupt. jcalabria also suggests trying a different PIO model.One that may have a HDMI4 Input that is not corrupt.

And have you tried the sequence route as suggested in his step three?


----------



## The Tophinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Speedy3* /forum/post/16553306
> 
> 
> I am interested in how to do that?



In the Logitech Harmony software connect your remote. Go to the Device tab. Select your device (in my case the DirecTv HD20-700 DVR) Click the Settings button. Select Adjust the Delays(Speed Settings) and click Next. I changed my inter Key Delay to 0 and my Inter-Device Delay to 1000. Continue on and update your remote.


Hope it works for you, it worked for me.


----------



## squareeyes

anyone interested, i just finished the new music choice favorites icons for the harmony one. the new icons were made from scratch and correspond to the network's new channel lineup. site in signature below...

,r


----------



## susquehannabooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16555416
> 
> 
> The IR code document on the Pioneer web site does show a unique code for HDMI4... It would seem that the Harmony database may just have the incorrect code.
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> Add a different (but close) Pioneer receiver model to your devices and see if the HDMI4 function works correctly from device mode. If it does, you may be able to just use that model instead of the "correct" model. Or, if you have another learning remote available, teach it the correct code and then use that remote to teach it back to your real Pioneer device IR database.
> Ask Harmony to fix the HDMI4 code.
> Ask Harmony to implement Input Method 5, which is undocumented but well known. They will create an HDMI4 command as "HDMI3 + 1"... using the HDMI3 discrete command and tacking on a NextInput command. (You can also approximate this yourself by specifying HDMI3 as the input for your activities that really need HDMI4, but add the NextInput command into the activity startup sequence yourself.)



I tried some of these suggestions. For two other similar Pioneer receiver models, either no HDMI inputs showed up (for the VSX84TXS) or only 3 HDMI inputs showed up (for the VSX82TXS). So I tried the last suggestion and added an InputNext command to HDMI3 to get to HDMI4. So far that seems to be working for the Watch Popcorn Hour activity.


The problem now seems to be the narrow margin for error in aiming the One just right toward my TV and audio rack (which is on the left wall of the room if facing the TV). This didn't seem to be as much of an issue with my 880. I've read other posts suggesting the signal is not quite as strong while others seem to feel it is better. Am I right in assuming this is the issue? Or do I need to add repeats or something? Or maybe an extender to boost the signal?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *susquehannabooks* /forum/post/16558911
> 
> 
> I tried some of these suggestions. For two other similar Pioneer receiver models, either no HDMI inputs showed up (for the VSX84TXS) or only 3 HDMI inputs showed up (for the VSX82TXS). So I tried the last suggestion and added an InputNext command to HDMI3 to get to HDMI4. So far that seems to be working for the Watch Popcorn Hour activity.
> 
> 
> The problem now seems to be the narrow margin for error in aiming the One just right toward my TV and audio rack (which is on the left wall of the room if facing the TV). This didn't seem to be as much of an issue with my 880. I've read other posts suggesting the signal is not quite as strong while others seem to feel it is better. Am I right in assuming this is the issue? Or do I need to add repeats or something? Or maybe an extender to boost the signal?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Glad that worked for you.


I don't think the One is "weaker" than my 880, but the beamwidth of the IR emitter seams to be narrower, making your aim much more critical. In particular, the 880 had good output in the forward direction when you held the remote vertically... the One emits little or no IR from the "bottom" of the remote and using it tilted upwards (something you often need to do so you can see where your fingers are on the touchscreen) is usually not possible, where it was posssible with the 880.


One problem I had (that is probably a combination of the One's narrower beamwidth and my TV's narrow angle of acceptance) was that it took some critical aiming to split the angle between the AV components (on a vertical shelf unit to the left of the TV) and the TV (whose IR sensor is on the extreme right of the TV). I ended up plugging an IR emitter into the IR out of my receiver and putting the emitter over the TV's sensor, so now I only have to aim in one place. That works great.


----------



## susquehannabooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16559117
> 
> 
> Glad that worked for you.
> 
> 
> I don't think the One is "weaker" than my 880, but the beamwidth of the IR emitter seams to be narrower, making your aim much more critical. In particular, the 880 had good output in the forward direction when you held the remote vertically... the One emits little or no IR from the "bottom" of the remote and using it tilted upwards (something you often need to do so you can see where your fingers are on the touchscreen) is usually not possible, where it was posssible with the 880.
> 
> 
> One problem I had (that is probably a combination of the One's narrower beamwidth and my TV's narrow angle of acceptance) was that it took some critical aiming to split the angle between the AV components (on a vertical shelf unit to the left of the TV) and the TV (whose IR sensor is on the extreme right of the TV). I ended up plugging an IR emitter into the IR out of my receiver and putting the emitter over the TV's sensor, so now I only have to aim in one place. That works great.



Sounds interesting but I am not familiar with how these work. I looked them up on Amazon and looks like they are all wired. This may be hard with my setup if I need to attach it to the TV somehow. Can you explain in a little more detail how I would use an IR emitter?


----------



## mikeyf

I'm getting the H1 through Amazon sometime next week and I've been trolling this great thread to get one up on understanding the set-up and functions of this cool remote .

I currently use the Omega MX-650 so you know where I'm coming from. I have some very basic questions to ask that will help me understand what you guy's are talking about.

And by the way.....keep talking because I'm listening.

Here goes (don't flame me):

Give me a good example of a 'discrete' command.


I have the split screen/swap command for my Pioneer Kuro plasma. Will the H1 have to 'learn' that command or will a command like that be programmed automatically in the set-up?


I have already downloaded several of the touchscreen icons 'squareeyes' has provided (super job!) how are they assigned?


Be patient......

Mike


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyf* /forum/post/16560558
> 
> 
> I have the split screen/swap command for my Pioneer Kuro plasma. Will the H1 have to 'learn' that command or will a command like that be programmed automatically in the set-up?



if that command is already on your kuro plasma's oem remote then chances are it will be in the harmony database for that product. if it's not in the database then you could always 'learn' the ir command from the original remote. if it's not on the original remote then it still may be in the database from a similar pioneer product.

one way to check is go ahead an d/l the latest harmony software from logi and start setting up your devices and activities. once your new h-one arrives you'll just need to charge'er up and synch it to the setup you've already programmed. then it's a matter of tweaking the settings to perfection.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyf* /forum/post/16560558
> 
> 
> I have already downloaded several of the touchscreen icons 'squareeyes' has provided (super job!) how are they assigned?



(thanks! i hope they make your remote that much better)

make sure you unzip the icons you've downloaded. Then w/in the Harmony software, go to:


-Activities


-"Watch TV" activity


-"Settings"


-"Set Up Favorite Channels and Add Icons"


-Enter the channel numbers and click "Select Image..."


-click "Browse..." and locate the channel icon file associated with that channel number.

*

That should do it. I hope that helps.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16533171
> 
> 
> Then also ensure the receiver is not sending "power on" via the HDMI out to the devices as well when you send the power on (via the activity) to the receiver....
> 
> 
> Try this by just turning the receiver power on manually and see what happens.... (before you delete the activity).




Manually powering the receiver on didn't turn on other devices. I finally deleted the activity and recreated manually by choosing my devices and it worked!



Does anybody know how I can preset my favorite fm radio stations?


Tony


----------



## mikeyf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16560644
> 
> 
> if that command is already on your kuro plasma's oem remote then chances are it will be in the harmony database for that product. if it's not in the database then you could always 'learn' the ir command from the original remote. if it's not on the original remote then it still may be in the database from a similar pioneer product.
> 
> one way to check is go ahead an d/l the latest harmony software from logi and start setting up your devices and activities. once your new h-one arrives you'll just need to charge'er up and synch it to the setup you've already programmed. then it's a matter of tweaking the settings to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks! i hope they make your remote that much better)
> 
> make sure you unzip the icons you've downloaded. Then w/in the Harmony software, go to:
> 
> 
> -Activities
> 
> 
> -"Watch TV" activity
> 
> 
> -"Settings"
> 
> 
> -"Set Up Favorite Channels and Add Icons"
> 
> 
> -Enter the channel numbers and click "Select Image..."
> 
> 
> -click "Browse..." and locate the channel icon file associated with that channel number.
> 
> *
> 
> That should do it. I hope that helps.



You're the best! Thanks!


----------



## atyclb

I bought my Harmony One on September 6 and have loved it, but this morning I woke up to find it completely dead and unresponsive to anything I've tried. It had roughly 50% power left when I put it on the dock last night.


Any suggestions?


----------



## atyclb

.


----------



## atyclb

Well, it looks like I've got a bulging battery, because I can't get mine out.


----------



## StuJac

Call Logitech support.


----------



## atyclb

Yep, did that. Not the greatest. I'm supposed to wait 3-5 days to hear from the warranty department.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/16534914
> 
> 
> Just to clarify -- is it a discreet off, or simply a macro? If the remote is sending the PS - down/down/whatever sequence to power off, it can look like a discreet but requires you to point the remote during the sequence.
> 
> 
> What some PS3 adapters do is have a custom power off code, that then sends that sequence to the PS3. It's a subtle difference but means only a single command is sent...



IMO, discreete off is not possible with PS3. They wrote a macro and simply called it: "Power Off"


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16564952
> 
> 
> IMO, discreete off is not possible with PS3. They wrote a macro and simply called it: "Power Off"



By "they", do you mean Sony or Logitech?


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/16564952
> 
> 
> IMO, discreete off is not possible with PS3. They wrote a macro and simply called it: "Power Off"



That's one of the advantages with some of the other devices (Schmartz, etc.) ... It's a single command, then internal macro.


----------



## ffarrar`

Can anyone comment on the durability of the H1? I have been through several 676s the button text wore off in a couple of months as well as several 670s the usb plug became detached from the main board. While I have been happy with the performance I have been let down with the overall durability. Its amazing how fragile these harmonys are but you cant kill a remote the cable company gives you. Also looking @ URC-R50 just to see if they will hold up better. Anyone use this urc-r50 and can speak of its durability?


----------



## StuJac

Mine has made it through it's first week ok. Seriously though, I like the feel and construction of the keys; they feel sturdy and I can't see any problems arising with broken keys. I can't speak about text wearing off as I have no previous experience with Harmony; I came from an MX500. Btw-I researched the R50 before settling (I should say paying 2 1/2 times more) on the Harmony One.


----------



## chroma601

ffarrar, I asked the same question just a few days ago and the feeling I got was that the H1 is much more robust than the 880.


----------



## jcalabria

Had mine since October... still looks and works good as new. The 880 had occasionally sticky buttons, battery fit and charger issues, but none of that with the One.


----------



## squareeyes

have had mine going on 16 months and haven't had a h/w issue yet.

edit: make that 15 months. forgot that my first purchase had a light out behind the keypad. replacement has been working perfectly since.

no issues w/printed type rubbing off at all. i have heard that the one is quite fragile if dropped on a hard surface. mine has fallen a few times on my deep pile carpet without incident.

my old urc200 was built like a tank and could probably take alot more abuse than my harmony one. but it looked and handled like a tank too.









overall i'm very happy with the one and wouldn't consider going back to urc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffarrar`* /forum/post/16565888
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the durability of the H1? I have been through several 676s the button text wore off in a couple of months as well as several 670s the usb plug became detached from the main board. While I have been happy with the performance I have been let down with the overall durability. Its amazing how fragile these harmonys are but you cant kill a remote the cable company gives you. Also looking @ URC-R50 just to see if they will hold up better. Anyone use this urc-r50 and can speak of its durability?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffarrar`* /forum/post/16565888
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the durability of the H1? I have been through several 676s the button text wore off in a couple of months as well as several 670s the usb plug became detached from the main board. While I have been happy with the performance I have been let down with the overall durability. Its amazing how fragile these harmonys are but you cant kill a remote the cable company gives you. Also looking @ URC-R50 just to see if they will hold up better. Anyone use this urc-r50 and can speak of its durability?



One of the reasons I never bought the 880 when it started dropping so far in price was because I didn't like the way it felt in my hand and particularly the build quality of it.


I've had my H1 for maybe 9 months now and I feel confident that it will serve me well for quite some time.


Brandon


----------



## atyclb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atyclb* /forum/post/16563338
> 
> 
> Yep, did that. Not the greatest. I'm supposed to wait 3-5 days to hear from the warranty department.



Well, scratch that. Got an e-mail just now saying a replacement remote is on the way. They told me to just pitch the old one when the new one arrives. They claim 7-10 days for processing and delivery--I'm guessing it will be sooner.


----------



## Kai Winters

I've had my H1 for 18+ months with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## bmonlycg

I finally picked up my H1. Ive been looking at it for awhile and was going to pick it up this past weekend when bb had it on sale but I was too busy. BUT I lucked out got it from the NEX for 50% off Brand new! Ended up being my lucky day. This thing is amazing. I had the 610 before and as some of you know itll work when it wants to. I downloaded some icons and have that rolling. I love this thing!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atyclb* /forum/post/16566526
> 
> 
> Well, scratch that. Got an e-mail just now saying a replacement remote is on the way. They told me to just pitch the old one when the new one arrives. They claim 7-10 days for processing and delivery--I'm guessing it will be sooner.



Can you get your defective battery out with a screw driver or something? That way if it worked with a new battery, you'd basically have a spare H1.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16569588
> 
> 
> Can you get your defective battery out with a screw driver or something? That way if it worked with a new battery, you'd basically have a spare H1.



...as long as his currently loaded configuration is valid. Harmony will likely have disabled the old one from connecting/updating.


----------



## StuJac

Can you run the software on 2 platforms? I'd like to also have it on my work computer to make changes, etc.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16569660
> 
> 
> ...as long as his currently loaded configuration is valid. Harmony will likely have disabled the old one from connecting/updating.



Good point. I wonder if the replacement broke out of warranty if they'd allow him to reactivate the "spare".


I dunno, I'd keep it just in case.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16569682
> 
> 
> Can you run the software on 2 platforms? I'd like to also have it on my work computer to make changes, etc.



Yes... the software is basically a web browser... everything important is on the Logi servers and you can access from anywhere. In fact, there is a pure web interface available from any browser:

http://myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper 


The browser version, however, looks significantly different than the current 7.5 software, which is the officially supported method.


----------



## atyclb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16569660
> 
> 
> ...as long as his currently loaded configuration is valid. Harmony will likely have disabled the old one from connecting/updating.



yup, they disabled it.


----------



## tractng

Does anybody know how I can preset my favorite fm radio stations?


I tried something like "TunerInput" on the custom buttons but that is just wrong










Tony


----------



## Jo177a177a

Hello all, I've been having a problem with my Harmony One. Just wondering if someone here has had the same issue and could help me out.


I have two activities for watching tv and have programmed my remote with the following:


(1) Cable box on, tv on, and AVR on (audio from surround sound).


(2) Cable box on, and tv on (audio from tv speakers only with HDMI pass through via AVR). The AVR is not even included in the activity.


The first activity (1) works flawlessly. But on those days/nights when I dont need surround sound and would just like to watch with the tv speakers only, the remote almost always (90% of the time) turns on the AVR when I push the second activity (2).


"I feel like i'm taking crazy pills!" Does anyone have a fix to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jo177a177a* /forum/post/16572094
> 
> 
> Hello all, I've been having a problem with my Harmony One. Just wondering if someone here has had the same issue and could help me out.
> 
> 
> I have two activities for watching tv and have programmed my remote with the following:
> 
> 
> (1) Cable box on, tv on, and AVR on (audio from surround sound).
> 
> 
> (2) Cable box on, and tv on (audio from tv speakers only with HDMI pass through via AVR). The AVR is not even included in the activity.
> 
> 
> The first activity (1) works flawlessly. But on those days/nights when I dont need surround sound and would just like to watch with the tv speakers only, the remote almost always (90% of the time) turns on the AVR when I push the second activity (2).
> 
> 
> "I feel like i'm taking crazy pills!" Does anyone have a fix to this? Thanks in advance.



You may have have your CEC (control over HDMI) turned on in the TV and the receiver... every manufacturer has their own name for it... but if its turned on, just the act of turning on the TV can also turn on the AVR. This may be what is happening... nothing to do with the Harmony at all.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16571631
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how I can preset my favorite fm radio stations?
> 
> 
> I tried something like "TunerInput" on the custom buttons but that is just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony



There are a few things you can try, but the success of it will depend on how your receiver tunes channels and whether it has direct access to presets or not.


Since the Harmony software does not offer Favorite Channels for the Listen to Radio activity, I created sequences for my favorite channels and assigned them to two pages of my custom activity buttons. On my Onkyo receiver, the direct tuning sequences in the Harmony look like this:



For a 95.7 favorite:

DirectTune
9
5
7
Select

For a 99.7 HD1 favorite

DirectTune
9
9
7
1

For a 99.7 HD2 favorite

DirectTune
9
9
7
2

Because of the 5 step limitation of the Harmony sequences, I cannot program an HD2 or higher favorite for a station at or above 100.1 MHz... so for a favorite such as 104.7 the sequence looks like:

DirectTune
1
0
4
7

...and then I have to wait for the receiver to "give up" waiting for the select command or multicast channel selection to close out the channel selection. This will get you HD1 or the analog carrier if the station does not have an HD simulcast.


You may be able to program similar tuning sequences for your receiver depending on what steps are rquired to directly tune a station.


Some receivers may offer direct selection of their own internal presets (my Onkyo is NOT one of them - it only offers a "PresetNext" wraparound), which could simplify the Harmony sequences. For example, if the receiver has a direct preset tune command, the sequence might look like this:



For Preset 1:

PresetTune
1

For Preset 2:

PresetTune
5

For Preset 12:

PresetTune
+10
2

These are all just possibilities because I have no idea what receiver you have or how its tuning commands work.


----------



## Jo177a177a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16572416
> 
> 
> You may have have your CEC (control over HDMI) turned on in the TV and the receiver... every manufacturer has their own name for it... but if its turned on, just the act of turning on the TV can also turn on the AVR. This may be what is happening... nothing to do with the Harmony at all.



Thanks for the input JC! I'll try it out tonight.


-Joe


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16572688
> 
> 
> There are a few things you can try, but the success of it will depend on how your receiver tunes channels and whether it has direct access to presets or not.
> 
> 
> Since the Harmony software does not offer Favorite Channels for the Listen to Radio activity, I created sequences for my favorite channels and assigned them to two pages of my custom activity buttons. On my Onkyo receiver, the direct tuning sequences in the Harmony look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> For a 95.7 favorite:
> 
> DirectTune
> 9
> 5
> 7
> Select
> 
> For a 99.7 HD1 favorite
> 
> DirectTune
> 9
> 9
> 7
> 1
> 
> For a 99.7 HD2 favorite
> 
> DirectTune
> 9
> 9
> 7
> 2
> 
> Because of the 5 step limitation of the Harmony sequences, I cannot program an HD2 or higher favorite for a station at or above 100.1 MHz... so for a favorite such as 104.7 the sequence looks like:
> 
> DirectTune
> 1
> 0
> 4
> 7
> 
> ...and then I have to wait for the receiver to "give up" waiting for the select command or multicast channel selection to close out the channel selection. This will get you HD1 or the analog carrier if the station does not have an HD simulcast.
> 
> 
> You may be able to program similar tuning sequences for your receiver depending on what steps are rquired to directly tune a station.
> 
> 
> Some receivers may offer direct selection of their own internal presets (my Onkyo is NOT one of them - it only offers a "PresetNext" wraparound), which could simplify the Harmony sequences. For example, if the receiver has a direct preset tune command, the sequence might look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> For Preset 1:
> 
> PresetTune
> 1
> 
> For Preset 2:
> 
> PresetTune
> 5
> 
> For Preset 12:
> 
> PresetTune
> +10
> 2
> 
> These are all just possibilities because I have no idea what receiver you have or how its tuning commands work.



I will give it a try. What model of the onkyo do you have? I have the 805.


tony


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16571631
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how I can preset my favorite fm radio stations?
> 
> 
> I tried something like "TunerInput" on the custom buttons but that is just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony



What I did, was preset my stations in my AVR and when listening, I scroll up and down in the preset channels.


----------



## frankmar

Viewing HD channels and sound through the AVR through toslink.

My Cable Pace 4250 box audio is set to HDMI, but to play Dolby digital through my AVR need to change the Audio Setting through the Cable box from HDMI to Dolby Digital(connected through toslink cable).

My manual steps are, Cable box,

press setting and scroll

Audio (hdmi, dolby digital)


Is there a way to program the H1 to do the above automatically.


the furthest I went is once every devices are on, I mannualy

chose the Cable box, pressed on Setting, scroll up to Audio and select Hdmi or dolby digital


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16574493
> 
> 
> I will give it a try. What model of the onkyo do you have? I have the 805.
> 
> 
> tony



I have a 876. Also have an 801... and my son has an 806.


If the 805 is like the 876, you will have to learn the direct tune numeric keys from the oem remote.... On the 876, you press the direct tune button and the receiver mode button starts flashing... then when you press the numbers you get numbers instead of discrete inputs. Took about 5 mins to teach the harmony the 10 keys.


----------



## dennismoriarty

I'm a neophyte with all this: There seems to be two different codes for the Onkyo for on/off. will it be complicated to (all HMDI connected) have a command for separately turning on the FM tuner on the Onkyo when inclined, turning on the Samsung LCD TV and A/V reciever. and finally turning on the Pany BR player, Onkyo, and TV. Since the Onkyo and the Samsung are new products they are difficult to program on either the Fios HD/DVR box remote or the Samy remote, or the Onkyo remote. Thanks so much. dennis (a remote school drop out)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennismoriarty* /forum/post/16575107
> 
> 
> I'm a neophyte with all this: There seems to be two different codes for the Onkyo for on/off. will it be complicated to (all HMDI connected) have a command for separately turning on the FM tuner on the Onkyo when inclined, turning on the Samsung LCD TV and A/V reciever. and finally turning on the Pany BR player, Onkyo, and TV. Since the Onkyo and the Samsung are new products they are difficult to program on either the Fios HD/DVR box remote or the Samy remote, or the Onkyo remote. Thanks so much. dennis (a remote school drop out)



I have a similar complement of Onkyo, Samsung and Panasonic devices... all set up and work like a charm.


----------



## dennismoriarty

Great! I just ordered one to control my Onkyo S507, Pan. BRay BD-60, Verizon-Fios DVR/HD box, and Samsung B750 Lcd. I'll be utilizing a Mac with osx as the internet resource. Anyone that shares these specifics and cares to advise this newbie please do. Greatly helpful forum! Thank you. dennis


----------



## JoePapa

Are there discrete Power On/Off commands for the Dish 622/722 or Samsung Blu-Ray BDP1600? I checked the list in the device menu, but only power toggle appears. I am havin trouble with the devices getting out of synch with my remote.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoePapa* /forum/post/16578557
> 
> 
> Are there discrete Power On/Off commands for the Dish 622/722 or Samsung Blu-Ray BDP1600? I checked the list in the device menu, but only power toggle appears. I am havin trouble with the devices getting out of synch with my remote.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe



I keep my VIP622 set to on all of the time. The reason being that it turns itself on and off for recording purposes. I don't know about discreet codes for it but this method works well for me since it shuts itself down on it's own. I don't have the BDP1600.


----------



## crosbyct

Yeah it never really turns off but it goes into a standby mode. Not sure if there are any power savings in standby mode or not. It will record while on or in standby.


I use whatever the default code is in the harmony database for on/off. I don't have any problems. Could something be blocking the IR receiver on the 622?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoePapa* /forum/post/16578557
> 
> 
> Are there discrete Power On/Off commands for the Dish 622/722 or Samsung Blu-Ray BDP1600? I checked the list in the device menu, but only power toggle appears. I am havin trouble with the devices getting out of synch with my remote.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe



It's been a year or so since I set up my 622, but it has the discrete Power On/Off in my profile.


I've since upgraded to a 722k and all the commands still work. I didn't have to change a thing.


----------



## jcalabria

Found this on the Dish Tech Portal... instructions on how to make the Dish remote generate discrete power commands. Should be easy enough to test with the OEM remote... if it works as advertised you can teach the discrete commands to your Harmony.
*Discrete Power On/Off*


Some after-market, universal remote controls need two discrete buttons for Power On and Power Off. Because the remote does not have two free buttons, this feature had to be implemented using a sequence of buttons.

Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release.
While the SAT mode light blinks, press and release the large satellite Power button.
Press Volume Up for discrete power on. Press Volume Down for discrete power off.
Press the Select button to exit.


----------



## JoePapa

Thanks a lot jcalabria!

I will try this tonight!

Can anybody offer discrete power on and power off commands for the Samsung Blu Ray Player (1500 or 1600 or 3600)?


----------



## JoePapa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16579952
> 
> 
> Found this on the Dish Tech Portal... instructions on how to make the Dish remote generate discrete power commands. Should be easy enough to test with the OEM remote... if it works as advertised you can teach the discrete commands to your Harmony.
> *Discrete Power On/Off*
> 
> 
> Some after-market, universal remote controls need two discrete buttons for Power On and Power Off. Because the remote does not have two free buttons, this feature had to be implemented using a sequence of buttons.
> 
> Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release.
> While the SAT mode light blinks, press and release the large satellite Power button.
> Press Volume Up for discrete power on. Press Volume Down for discrete power off.
> Press the Select button to exit.



Worked on the OEM remote....Thanks....Now I just need the discrete Samsung Blu Ray power commands


When I teach the Harmony in the "Device" section, will it automatically be used in the "Activity" section to turn on each device. Will it also be used in to power-off all devices when pressing the power-off button in the upper left hand corner of the remote?


----------



## JoePapa

In my research, I found out that the new Samsung Blu Ray players do not have discrete power on and off commands, but there is a work-around (or trick). A play command happens to turn the unit on! This is a good thing since I now have an “anchor” command to get the unit to a known state. So, when I press the “Watch DVD” button I have the remote send a play command to the unit which turns it on. Then in order to turn the unit off for a system off command, I first send a play command, insert a time delay, then send a power command which would then turn the unit off!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoePapa* /forum/post/16582801
> 
> 
> Worked on the OEM remote....Thanks....Now I just need the discrete Samsung Blu Ray power commands
> 
> 
> When I teach the Harmony in the "Device" section, will it automatically be used in the "Activity" section to turn on each device. Will it also be used in to power-off all devices when pressing the power-off button in the upper left hand corner of the remote?



After the Harmony learns the discrete commands, you will have to go in the Adjust Power Settings (also in devices tab) and tell it that you use "One button for On, and a different button for Off", and then assign the newly learned commands as your On and Off commands. Once you do that, than the Activities will automatically use the discrete commands.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16558661
> 
> 
> anyone interested, i just finished the new music choice favorites icons for the harmony one. the new icons were made from scratch and correspond to the network's new channel lineup. site in signature below...
> 
> ,r



I checked them out earlier. Nice work!










On a side note. Have you thought about redoing the site in SquareSpace? It just seems sooo obvious??!!


----------



## StuJac

Also, any chance we can get a special logo for Fox that doesn't say Fox but says something like Fixed or Fux or something like that?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16584633
> 
> 
> Also, any chance we can get a special logo for Fox that doesn't say Fox but says something like Fixed or Fux or something like that?



How about BSNBC?


----------



## StuJac

Sure, whatever floats your boat. It appears it's already quite full.


----------



## crosbyct

Just my way of saying, let's keep politics out of this thread.


----------



## John923

Hi. My first time here and I'm looking for some help in deciding on a remote. What I want to do is control an OPPO 83, Samsung LN-T4671, Apple TV and several others without losing the functionality of the original remote. Unfortunately there aren't any stores around my town that carry Harmony. I've been trying to research the Harmony One and 880 in particular, but it's hard to get a feel for what they will and won't do on line. Also I've read some reviews saying that the recharging bases are a problem.

Help and advice appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/16593432
> 
> 
> Hi. My first time here and I'm looking for some help in deciding on a remote. What I want to do is control an OPPO 83, Samsung LN-T4671, Apple TV and several others without losing the functionality of the original remote. Unfortunately there aren't any stores around my town that carry Harmony. I've been trying to research the Harmony One and 880 in particular, but it's hard to get a feel for what they will and won't do on line. Also I've read some reviews saying that the recharging bases are a problem.
> 
> Help and advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



We have three Harmony remotes (720, 880, and H1) and so far all have been great with no issues (the 880 was first at 3+ yrs, the 720 about a year later, and the H1 about 4 months ago).


I have also installed four other H1s for friends and only heard of one "lockup" that only required a power cycle to clear it.... (pop out the battery and put it back in...)


I prefer the H1 for a whole lot of reasons (buttons, touch screen, Favorities Icons, etc) and a good price online is anything below $185 or so. B&M stores will go as low as $199 unless you were lucky to be at a Circuit City when they were closing their doors.


The programming can be tricky at first and some people have a hard time grasping the concept of "devices" versus "actvities" and that the remote remembers what activity it was in last even when the user does not - but once over those issues it is pretty good overall. (The Help function comes in handy for casual users)


And, you have this great thread to ask for help which I have received and given over the past several months....


----------



## dennismoriarty

Does the Harmony one have to be in direct visual line with what it is controlling to optimally work. I do not mean to ask if it will work from one room to another just how direct it need be. I have a coffee table between the sofa and the audio/visual components: DVR/HD box, Onkyo A/V reciever, Pany BR disc player on a component ladder like table with the Samsung LCD on top. A couple of components are obscured by the table- Is the H1 superior to the individual component remotes regarding sensitivity when somewhat obscured. Forgive the wordy naivete. Dennis


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennismoriarty* /forum/post/16594242
> 
> 
> Does the Harmony one have to be in direct visual line with what it is controlling to optimally work.



Yes, in theory it needs direct LOS (line of sight). However, the harmony has a pretty powerful emitter and is flexible with partial LOS. The signal must get from the remote emitter to the receiver one way or another, if not directly, then by bouncing off objects (glass, mirrors, etc.).


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/16594486
> 
> 
> Yes, in theory it needs direct LOS (line of sight). However, the harmony has a pretty powerful emitter and is flexible with partial LOS. The signal must get from the remote emitter to the receiver one way or another, if not directly, then by bouncing off objects (glass, mirrors, etc.).



Only disagreement I have with this post is the strength of the signal isn't so hot. It's about half as strong as my MX500. This is not a complaint because there are so many other great things about this remote but strength of signal is not one of them.


----------



## 120inna55

Taking nothing away from your post, StuJac, I've often wondered if there's a problem with some of these emitters. There seems to be a great discrepancy with some users being quite pleased with the signal strength while others are unimpressed.


My H1, without question, has better coverage than any of my OEM IR remotes.


----------



## vonzoog

Well, I have to say my H1 emitter sucks. Many, many times I am fast forwarding and can never get the play to resume until I have clicked several times and gone way past were I want to be. I have over a half dozen remotes in my house and EVERY one of them out preforms the H1 in this respect.


I love the H1 as a universal remote, but it does continue to frustrate me at least twice a night.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16595725
> 
> 
> Taking nothing away from your post, StuJac, I've often wondered if there's a problem with some of these emitters. There seems to be a great discrepancy with some users being quite pleased with the signal strength while others are unimpressed.
> 
> 
> My H1, without question, has better coverage than any of my OEM IR remotes.



+1... i can point both of my h1's almost anywhere in their respective rooms and have no problems... my audio rack is on the right wall... i "tend" to aim the remote at the tv, merely because of years and years of habit...


----------



## StuJac

I'll add that I have a coffee table in the line of sight so I do have to account for that but there is no question the Mx500 is stronger; twice as strong might be a slight exaggeration. I'll also say that I love this remote and the feel of the buttons is the best I've ever felt on any remote. My perception of the relative weakness of the signal should NOT dissuade anybody from buying this. Also, the only issue encountered is with my amp; the signal is strong enough to control just about everything else from multi-directions; it's just that with my amp I have to be sure the remote is pointing directly at it to change activities that require the amp to change inputs. I had this issue with the Mx500 but to a lesser extent.


----------



## John923

Duck05

Thanks for the reply. I think I understand the difference between devices and activities and one of my questions is how is this remote with devices? By this I am thinking of using an activity to start a movie. During the movie I'd like to use say zoom, pop up or main menu, or some other discrete function. Is there any issue with this or are the buttons available on the touch screen?


John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/16603339
> 
> 
> Duck05
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I understand the difference between devices and activities and one of my questions is how is this remote with devices? By this I am thinking of using an activity to start a movie. During the movie I'd like to use say zoom, pop up or main menu, or some other discrete function. Is there any issue with this or are the buttons available on the touch screen?
> 
> 
> John



Any commands you want to use from any of the devices in an activity should be added to the custom buttons of the activities. You should only need to go into device mode in the rarest of circumstances. The beauty of Activities lies not only in their startup and shutdown functions, but also the ability to create custom pages of commands from ALL of the devices in one place without having to switch device modes. You can and should create custom pages that mix and match commands from all of the devices in the activity. For example, the audio related commands from from your BD player AND your AVR can all be on one page.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/16603339
> 
> 
> Duck05
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I understand the difference between devices and activities and one of my questions is how is this remote with devices? By this I am thinking of using an activity to start a movie. During the movie I'd like to use say zoom, pop up or main menu, or some other discrete function. Is there any issue with this or are the buttons available on the touch screen?
> 
> 
> John



Just to expound on what jcalabria said, for instance, when I'm in the "Watch HD DVR" Activity, the hard buttons are almost set to default, mimicking the OEM remote. The beauty is in the LCD screen buttons...

Button 1: "System Info" (an HD DVR function)

Button 2: "DVR" (a DVR function that takes me to a list of my DVR'd events)

Button 3: "Sound Field" (an AV Receiver function that cycles through various sound fields)

Button 4: "EHD" (a macro that quickly navigates through my HD DVR's menus to bring up the list of recording stored on my external hard drive)

Button 5: "Sleep" (a TV function that sets a sleep timer for the TV)

Button 6: "Mode" (a TV function that cycles through preset picture modes for the TV)
Then I have some of the hard buttons assigned special functions. The "E" button is "Search" for my DVR.


Of course there are more pages of soft buttons. I reserve them for lesser used functions, like PIP, sound tests, etc.


The goal is to never have to go into device mode. When you've accomplished that, you have Harmony!


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16603693
> 
> 
> Just to expound on what jcalabria said, for instance, when I'm in the "Watch HD DVR" Activity, the hard buttons are almost set to default, mimicking the OEM remote. The beauty is in the LCD screen buttons...
> 
> Button 1: "System Info" (an HD DVR function)
> 
> Button 2: "DVR" (a DVR function that takes me to a list of my DVR'd events)
> 
> Button 3: "Sound Field" (an AV Receiver function that cycles through various sound fields)
> 
> Button 4: "EHD" (a macro that quickly navigates through my HD DVR's menus to bring up the list of recording stored on my external hard drive)
> 
> Button 5: "Sleep" (a TV function that sets a sleep timer for the TV)
> 
> Button 6: "Mode" (a TV function that cycles through preset picture modes for the TV)
> Then I have some of the hard buttons assigned special functions. The "E" button is "Search" for my DVR.
> 
> 
> Of course there are more pages of soft buttons. I reserve them for lesser used functions, like PIP, sound tests, etc.
> 
> 
> The goal is to never have to go into device mode. When you've accomplished that, you have Harmony!



Yeah.... what they said.....


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16595725
> 
> 
> Taking nothing away from your post, StuJac, I've often wondered if there's a problem with some of these emitters. There seems to be a great discrepancy with some users being quite pleased with the signal strength while others are unimpressed.
> 
> 
> My H1, without question, has better coverage than any of my OEM IR remotes.



Not long after I got my original H1, I thought that the IR strength sucked. I was replacing an 880 with the H1. Boy did the 880 IR strength blow the H1's out of the water. Got the digital camera out to compare the 2 remotes IR signal and confirmed the H1 was a lot weaker.


After a call to Harmony, they agreed there was a problem and sent me a replacement. It wasn't as good as the 880's strength, but it was close.


Since I bought the H1 when it first came out, I chalked it up to being a first-run problem. It's sad to hear that it's still an issue with some.


----------



## StuJac

Just so everybody knows; this is not even a big enough problem for me to send it back. I can deal with it; everything else about it is so far and away better than my previous remote.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16604182
> 
> 
> Yeah.... what they said.....



Me too. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16608021
> 
> 
> Just so everybody knows; this is not even a big enough problem for me to send it back. I can deal with it; *everything else about it is so far and away better than my previous remote.*



Glad to see that you are coming around after a shaky start!


----------



## dennismoriarty

For anyone who has the two please: I am attempting to optimally control my TV (Sam 46B750) and A/V receiver and BR dvd player all over HDMI . So- When I press the activity "watch TV'': no problem- Samsung and Onkyo work with the input on the Onkyo auto-going to the Cable/Sat input of the Onkyo when it should. BUT when I press "play radio" to switch activities the remote starts right (the TV goes off and the Onkyo input goes to tuner) but then the Onkyo goes off. Help on the H-1 rectifies it. I've kind of ignorantly messed with the H-1 remote delay numbers but I have not been able to resolve it. Much thanks. dennis. If anyone has the exact delay times for the Onkyo SR-507, the Samsung B750, and the Panasonic bluray BD60 I'll be enormously grateful


----------



## dennismoriarty

How do I program the remote to get me into the setting Menu (as these settings come up from pressing "Menu" on the Samsung remote) in case I have to recalibrate for a particular movie, show, etc. Thanks once again. dennis


----------



## dennismoriarty

Also Please: How and where do I program the favorites (on the verizon DVR I ruled out some channels I didn't need access to and labled them "favorites 1" and another with just HD I liked called "favorites 2"). I would really like expediant dedicated buttons for favorite 1 and 2 Please. Thank you. dennis


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennismoriarty* /forum/post/16613074
> 
> 
> Also Please: How and where do I program the favorites (on the verizon DVR I ruled out some channels I didn't need access to and labled them "favorites 1" and another with just HD I liked called "favorites 2"). I would really like expediant dedicated buttons for favorite 1 and 2 Please. Thank you. dennis



see answer to your post on the rc forum...


----------



## Spoonyg

Hello members. I've searched high and low for the answer to this with no luck. I have an XM Ready AVR and I want to be able to use my Harmony One to direct tune the stations. I don't use the pre-sets on my receiver. All I want to do is type in a station number on the Harmony One key pad and have it reflect on my receiver. It's not a deal breaker but more of a habit breaker. Any help here?


----------



## squareeyes

spoony, i've read posts from other users who use 'sequences' to acomplish this. essentially a macro assigned to a button that will enter the digits needed to tune in to a specific station.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoonyg* /forum/post/16615566
> 
> 
> Hello members. I've searched high and low for the answer to this with no luck. I have an XM Ready AVR and I want to be able to use my Harmony One to direct tune the stations. I don't use the pre-sets on my receiver. All I want to do is type in a station number on the Harmony One key pad and have it reflect on my receiver. It's not a deal breaker but more of a habit breaker. Any help here?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16615625
> 
> 
> spoony, i've read posts from other users who use 'sequences' to acomplish this. essentially a macro assigned to a button that will enter the digits needed to tune in to a specific station.



Ultimately, it will depend on what IR functions your AVR supports... if it allows direct access tuning of XM stations via the OE remote, you likely will be able to do it with the Harmony. If the Harmony database doesn't already have the commands, you can learn them from the OE remote.


I also posted the other day how I made sequences act as favorites for my Onkyo reciever, since the Harmony does not support favorite channels for most "listen to music activities".

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16572688 


The downsides of using sequences as favorite channels are that you are limited to five steps per sequence... and you can't use Randy's icons!


----------



## Spoonyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16615625
> 
> 
> spoony, i've read posts from other users who use 'sequences' to acomplish this. essentially a macro assigned to a button that will enter the digits needed to tune in to a specific station.



Thanks for the tip. It gives me a place to start.


----------



## crosbyct

Regarding IR...


My H1 is pretty is pretty strong. I have a Dish 622 receiver. Anyone who has one of these knows that the remote simply blasts IR and is great. So my H1 isn't as strong as my dish remote but it is almost as strong and works very well.


----------



## The Tophinator

My IR works well at about 12 feet. I had mine less than a week and the transformer for the charger died on me. After a couple of call to Logitec and having to create a new account which wiped my setup I was able to have a new one sent. It works.


Luckily the 880 and the H1 use the same battery. I was able to charge it thru the 880 with it's charger so I could have my H1 setup with the new account by the time the new charger arrived.


----------



## Strack

Today, my Harmony One stopped working correctly. First it got stuck transmitting a signal to my HR20-700.


I removed the battery, and put the battery back in. Then the keypad would not send any signal to my equipment. Any programmed keys on the screen would work, just the key wouldn't.


I then tried to update the remote, by connecting it to my computer. The software says the remote has been updated, but the remote is still doing the samething.


Any suggestions on what I should do next??? Thanks.


----------



## crosbyct

Sorry to hear about that. I'm not being a smartass but I'd contact support. Sounds like the remote is toast.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Strack* /forum/post/16633085
> 
> 
> Today, my Harmony One stopped working correctly. First it got stuck transmitting a signal to my HR20-700.
> 
> 
> I removed the battery, and put the battery back in. Then the keypad would not send any signal to my equipment. Any programmed keys on the screen would work, just the key wouldn't.
> 
> 
> I then tried to update the remote, by connecting it to my computer. The software says the remote has been updated, but the remote is still doing the samething.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should do next??? Thanks.




I had that same exact problem a few weeks ago and did the same exact steps you did except after I updated via the software it worked again


----------



## Robert LG

Just an FYI

Best Buy put the One on sale today(6-14) for 179.99. I called the 1800 number and they told me that this price is good until Saturday(6-20). I know that this can be matched online but with my 10% coupons this will beat anything that I have found online. This remote sounds great and I will be picking one up this week along with the PS3 adapter. I have read much of this thread and hopefully I will be able to set it up without too much trouble. Thanks to everyone for all of this great info.


----------



## StuJac

You will love it, I predict.


----------



## Asb-123

i just bought a harmony one $230 canadian! great price and local store. So far everyone loves it. Amazing!


----------



## DIY Guy

I hope someone can help me out with this. For anyone using the H1 with the RS20/HD750, Do you have the lENS commands working properly? I'm able to access the Zoom/Shift/Focus commands but can't get continous motor control for any of them. I'd love a little how to...


Thanks Guys!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIY Guy* /forum/post/16653713
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out with this. For anyone using the H1 with the RS20/HD750, Do you have the lENS commands working properly? I'm able to access the Zoom/Shift/Focus commands but can't get continous motor control for any of them. I'd love a little how to...
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!



No specific experience with the JVC, but it sounds as if you need to contact Harmony support and have them set up those commands for continuous or "hold" operation... the default mode for most commands is for the Harmony to just send a burst. A quick email to their support should take care of it. I usually find them completing requests like that by 5pm next business day.


You can also (sometimes) create your own "long hold" commands by learning a sustained keypress from the OEM remote in RAW mode. But having Harmony modify the commands for "hold" operation should provide the better result.


----------



## DIY Guy

jcalabria


I took your advice and emailed support. I'll let you guys know what I find out.


Thanks,


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert LG* /forum/post/16647623
> 
> 
> Just an FYI
> 
> Best Buy put the One on sale today(6-14) for 179.99. I called the 1800 number and they told me that this price is good until Saturday(6-20).



I picked one of these up today. I hope the unit is less complicated than the box!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIY Guy* /forum/post/16656745
> 
> 
> jcalabria
> 
> 
> I took your advice and emailed support. I'll let you guys know what I find out.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Good Luck!


----------



## Bruuce

Anyone know what the deal is with www.iconharmony.com ? The website loaded fine earlier today but now nothing.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruuce* /forum/post/16658524
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with www.iconharmony.com ? The website loaded fine earlier today but now nothing.



Seems to be just fine... using your link @ 10:15p.


----------



## Bruuce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16658551
> 
> 
> Seems to be just fine... using your link @ 10:15p.



It works now! It's a miracle!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruuce* /forum/post/16658555
> 
> 
> It works now! It's a miracle!



Ya know... my kids always tell me all I have to do is look at something that won't for them and it starts working... maybe they're right!


----------



## blazeplacid

I have a quick question about the H1


My father-in-law has all his AV stuff in a closet about 75'-100'ft away from the living room


Will the IR work that far and through the walls?


Or do I need to buy the extender to make everything work properly?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazeplacid* /forum/post/16660113
> 
> 
> I have a quick question about the H1
> 
> 
> My father-in-law has all his AV stuff in a closet about 75'-100'ft away from the living room
> 
> 
> Will the IR work that far and through the walls?
> 
> 
> Or do I need to buy the extender to make everything work properly?



Direct IR will certainly NOT work in that situation.



Options:
Get an RF remote such as the H1100 or H890 with an RF extender - but you may be pushing the range limits for that product line.
Keep the H1 and get a wired IR extender product such as those from Xantech. This would allow all the OEM remotes to continue to function as well. 100' is well within range of these if you have a cabling pathway available.

http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/


----------



## Robert LG

Anyone else not able to access the Harmony website? I picked up my new remote yesterday. Last night I started setting up my account and remote. I made it to the add device page and ever since then I have gotten the "down for routine maint." message as soon as I plug in the Harmony.


----------



## StuJac

Hmmm. I used it this morning to adjust some stuff and it was ok.


----------



## pkhoopes

Hi guys,


I've had my One for about a month now, and love it. Recently, I noticed that when I am in activity 'Watch Blu Ray/DVD', which uses my PS3, Yamaha rxv3900, and Pioneer pdp6020, I have noticed that when I want to change to activity 'Watch TV', which uses just the Pioneer and the Dish Network DVR,

when I tap the 'Watch TV' icon, it takes a good 3 to 4 seconds for the on-screen message 'Changing to activity watch tv' to appear and for the remote to begin the process. I notice that as soon as I tap the icon, the icon appears at top right corner showing that a signal is being sent, but I still have the 3-4 sec delay before anything starts happening. Normally, as soon as I tap the activity icon, the changes starts immediately. Any idea as to what is causing this?


Thanks

Paul


----------



## StuJac

Check your interval times to see if, for some reason, it's set to delay before it begins executing.


----------



## StuJac

This is under "Device Setting" and it's "adjust the delay".


----------



## 120inna55

That's something unusual to arbitrarily change without the user modifying the settings, though.


----------



## pkhoopes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16663574
> 
> 
> Check your interval times to see if, for some reason, it's set to delay before it begins executing.



Thanks, I will look into it. I did not know there was a way to set a delay before it begins executing...what would be a possible use for that?


----------



## pkhoopes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16663612
> 
> 
> This is under "Device Setting" and it's "adjust the delay".



If its under device setting, which device? It seems that maybe an activity setting would make more sense. I'm currently at work, so will look into it when I get home. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## StuJac

If you are simply changing the input on the tv it could be the delay time under the "devices" tab for the television. This is just a shot, though.


----------



## pkhoopes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16663836
> 
> 
> If you are simply changing the input on the tv it could be the delay time under the "devices" tab for the television. This is just a shot, though.



Once the remote actually begins the process of changing from the activity 'Watch Blu Ray/DVD' to 'Watch TV', everything runs smoothly, including the changing of input on the tv.


Usually, if I am in an activity, and want to change to a different activity, as soon as I tap the new activity icon on the screen, the screen displays the message 'changing to activity A' immediately, and the process begins.


The problem I am having is that it is taking 3-4 seconds for the 'changing to activity A' to appear on the screen, thus beginning the process. This is not a huge deal, I just have to keep the remote pointed for a little longer, but I am curious as to why it is happening and if it can be fixed. I did call support, but they could not fix. Tried firmware update and re-doing the 'Watch tv' activity. I will do some more research, and call them back.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazeplacid* /forum/post/16660113
> 
> 
> I have a quick question about the H1
> 
> 
> My father-in-law has all his AV stuff in a closet about 75'-100'ft away from the living room
> 
> 
> Will the IR work that far and through the walls?
> 
> 
> Or do I need to buy the extender to make everything work properly?



I am going to assume that your FiL has everything working right now. So, is he currently using...what? If it's an iR capture and extend system then maybe the One can be set up to replace the existing iR remote and call it a day. If it's an RF system then no you'll need an 890 or 1000 or 1100 with RF. I assume Dad isn't getting up and going to the closet every channel or volume change. So if he has a custom setup I would leave it alone and get him something else for Father's Day. The One was a gift idea, right?


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkhoopes* /forum/post/16663776
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will look into it. I did not know there was a way to set a delay before it begins executing...what would be a possible use for that?



I can give you an example, I have a Sharp Aquos TV (I know, I know), but when it turns on you have to wait more than 5 seconds before sending it a command to switch inputs (say from the Cable box to my Blu-Ray player). So the delay comes in handy to allow this switch to occur only when the set is ready to accept the input change.


----------



## pkhoopes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/16665275
> 
> 
> I can give you an example, I have a Sharp Aquos TV (I know, I know), but when it turns on you have to wait more than 5 seconds before sending it a command to switch inputs (say from the Cable box to my Blu-Ray player). So the delay comes in handy to allow this switch to occur only when the set is ready to accept the input change.



OK, that makes sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## a_ok2me

I tore open my defective remote. It feels good in a way. Who's looking for parts?


----------



## troiano

UPS dropped off my new Harmony One today, took me all of about 20 min to program everything and start using. I have an older pronto sitting in a box someplace, couldnt ever get it programmed, so was kind of worried I might have another remote I couldnt ever get working. I really like this remote, no complaints yet. I havent gotten fancy with my programming, just input my devices, and setup 3 activities, and they all work flawlesly.


----------



## DIY Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIY Guy* /forum/post/16656745
> 
> 
> jcalabria
> 
> 
> I took your advice and emailed support. I'll let you guys know what I find out.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


*UPDATE:*


I emailed my issue to Logitech support and they were able to change the direction buttons to repeat and now the lens control works as it should.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troiano* /forum/post/16666658
> 
> 
> UPS dropped off my new Harmony One today, took me all of about 20 min to program everything and start using. I have an older pronto sitting in a box someplace, couldnt ever get it programmed, so was kind of worried I might have another remote I couldnt ever get working. I really like this remote, no complaints yet. I havent gotten fancy with my programming, just input my devices, and setup 3 activities, and they all work flawlesly.



May I suggest http://www.iconharmony.com to really make it look its best. squareeyes is a forum member here and does a fantastic job with those icons. Also checkout post #1 for some tips...

Enjoy!


----------



## coolowl

I looked at this remote today but didn't buy it because I didn't see a button labeled "Favorites". Does anyone know if one of the other buttons can do this? Let me explain. When channel surfing using my cable box there are constantly channels I encounter that I don't receive. By using the Favorites feature on the remote that came with the cable box I can skip right past them. It's great. There's a little button right on the remote for that feature.


So, I want a universal remote that can also do that. But like I said, I didn't see that button. I'm hoping that someone already using this remote will know if that feature is available. Thanks for the help. Oh, and if this doesn't have it perhaps you know of one that does. I must have looked at half a dozen so far and none of them have it.


----------



## StuJac

The "One" does indeed have favorites; not only does it have favorites but you can put icons for the individual channels. You won't see it on a store remote as it has to be programmed in once you set up everything else. When you program the favorites, on the device keys that include "watch tv" of any sort it will show as a lighted button on the lcd screen. Run, don't walk, to get this remote.


----------



## Bruuce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16684019
> 
> 
> I looked at this remote today but didn't buy it because I didn't see a button labeled "Favorites". Does anyone know if one of the other buttons can do this? Let me explain. When channel surfing using my cable box there are constantly channels I encounter that I don't receive. By using the Favorites feature on the remote that came with the cable box I can skip right past them. It's great. There's a little button right on the remote for that feature.
> 
> 
> So, I want a universal remote that can also do that. But like I said, I didn't see that button. I'm hoping that someone already using this remote will know if that feature is available. Thanks for the help. Oh, and if this doesn't have it perhaps you know of one that does. I must have looked at half a dozen so far and none of them have it.



When you program your Harmony One, it will ask you for the cable box model name and number. After you enter that information, the remote will be programmed with all of the cable box's buttons. You may need to add a function to the remote and when/if you do, it will show up in the touchscreen area.


----------



## davekro

After 20 mins searching this thread for 'touchsreen' one year back, I found no ino on this.


My H1's touchscreen first started working intermitantly. Sometimes i'd hit one or more commands (activities, eject BD, etc) 3-4 times, in different ways, either touching, sliding finger left, right etc. until it would finally respond. As my H1's emitter needs to be pointed directly at the component, I am in the habit after one 'no response' to pointing and waiting for command to take. Actually, though the H1 was not even 'sending' a signal on the non-response tries.


Starting yesterday, the touch screen does not respond at all.







(

I have been using the 'remove battery' reset a lot in the past week to limited effect. Now it has no effect.


Bringing up my Harmony app., it shows ver. 7.5. I hit check for new SW ver. (none avail.). I hit check for FW update. (none avail.)

It then asked me to do a download from my Harmony app. (Mac) to the H1, which I did. Touchscreen is still non responsive.


Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StuJac

I would definitely go to Logitech support for this. I've never heard of this.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16684481
> 
> 
> I would definitely go to Logitech support for this. I've never heard of this.



Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## mcdj

Am I the only one who finds it strange, frustrating even, that when using the remote in device mode, the upper left power button doesn't correspond to the given device? Why shouldn't it? Because of this, I've had to program a soft power toggle button for every device I have.


If the remote "forgets" to turn a device on or off when I switch activities, which it does often enough, I should be able to just go to the given device and hit the hard power button.


Ok, maybe some people prefer that it turns off everything in the current activity, even if you're in device mode and that device isn't part of the current activity. Why anyone would want that is beyond me, but maybe they do. They have the right to do that, but I'd at least like the option to do it my way. The complete lack of configurability of the power button is a major oversight IMO.


----------



## a_ok2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcdj* /forum/post/16686859
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it strange, frustrating even, that when using the remote in device mode, the upper left power button doesn't correspond to the given device? Why shouldn't it? Because of this, I've had to program a soft power toggle button for every device I have.



I do not use the hard power button nor do I have it programmed to turn off unused devices. I program the power button and use it as if it was in device mode.


----------



## mcdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a_ok2me* /forum/post/16686879
> 
> 
> I do not use the hard power button nor do I have it programmed to turn off unused devices. I program the power button and use it as if it was in device mode.



you lost me.


----------



## bhlonewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcdj* /forum/post/16686859
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it strange, frustrating even, that when using the remote in device mode, the upper left power button doesn't correspond to the given device? Why shouldn't it? Because of this, I've had to program a soft power toggle button for every device I have.
> 
> 
> If the remote "forgets" to turn a device on or off when I switch activities, which it does often enough, I should be able to just go to the given device and hit the hard power button.
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe some people prefer that it turns off everything in the current activity, even if you're in device mode and that device isn't part of the current activity. Why anyone would want that is beyond me, but maybe they do. They have the right to do that, but I'd at least like the option to do it my way. The complete lack of configurability of the power button is a major oversight IMO.



It took me a minute to think about this, but I agree. When entering device mode, the entire remote (touch screen + buttons) all change to that device, except for the power button.


Because the button is an "off" button and not a power toggle, it may be confusing or perhaps it should only work as you describe for devices with a discreet off.


If it doesn't turn off a device, I don't think it's forgetting it, though -- it's like a LOS or other issue. That said, I wish I could simply hit power again and have it send a power off to all devices (with a discreet off only, otherwise it turns some back on) instead of having to hit help to turn off rogue devices.


More generally, I also agree that the software is a bit inane. While fairly idiot proof, I'd much prefer a higher-res, "installer" or pro version that can just show all the dials and tweaks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhlonewolf* /forum/post/16686934
> 
> 
> It took me a minute to think about this, but I agree. When entering device mode, the entire remote (touch screen + buttons) all change to that device, except for the power button.
> 
> 
> Because the button is an "off" button and not a power toggle, it may be confusing or perhaps it should only work as you describe for devices with a discreet off.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't turn off a device, I don't think it's forgetting it, though -- it's like a LOS or other issue. That said, I wish I could simply hit power again and have it send a power off to all devices (with a discreet off only, otherwise it turns some back on) instead of having to hit help to turn off rogue devices.
> 
> 
> More generally, I also agree that the software is a bit inane. While fairly idiot proof, I'd much prefer a higher-res, "installer" or pro version that can just show all the dials and tweaks.



I can see the point about the power button in device mode, too, BUT... did you know that if you miss an off command because of bad aim or something like that, hitting the Help button will send another round of power-down commands.


Also, in the activities that use it, I have programmed the "E" button as a power toggle for the Cable STB. Its the only device I have without discrete power command so I keep it handy there in case it gets out of sequence.


I definitely agree that a power-user mode should be available on the software... but I would settle for a less archaic means of rearranging custom button pages/commands.


----------



## Aenygma

Hi,


Just did my initial setup of our Harmony One.


We have a PS3 and I noticed in the PS3 adaptor manual in tiny print it showed something actually named Playstation 3. I do not see anything like this. The only

thing I see is Playstation with DVD. Is there some way to get it to know this is a PS3?


I set up a slideshow of eight images, and I thought I read it would show them as long as the remote is in the charging cradle.

It shows me each picture once, and then that is it. Is this how it is supposed to be? Is there some setting I missed?

I suppose they don't want it running constantly for the screens sake. It is still cute as it times out right at the eighth picture.


Thanks in advance.

(Be warned... I may have more questions lol)


----------



## rjknyy

Hoping for some help....


I have added a Sony HT-CT100 soundbar to my setup and have been unable to get my Harmony One to shut it off properly. I have adjusted the delay about 10 different times and have had the One learn to command direct from the Sony remote with no luck. The crazy thing is that it looks like it going to shut off each time I hit power but it starts right back up. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjknyy* /forum/post/16688859
> 
> 
> Hoping for some help....
> 
> 
> I have added a Sony HT-CT100 soundbar to my setup and have been unable to get my Harmony One to shut it off properly. I have adjusted the delay about 10 different times and have had the One learn to command direct from the Sony remote with no luck. The crazy thing is that it looks like it going to shut off each time I hit power but it starts right back up. Thank you in advance.



Its not the delay... you probably need to adjust (lower) the repeat setting. By default the Harmony repeats each command several times... your soundbar is seeing the repeated command as a new power command.


For the soundbar device, go into device options, select troubleshoot, then select "Device responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally", then select a lower setting and save it. Update the remote and see what happens.


You also might want to check to see if the soundbar has discrete power commands in the Harmony database. [Edit: Just checked... it does not.]


----------



## citico

What jcalabria said. The default is 3 set it to 1.


----------



## rjknyy

Thank you guys, but when I set it to 2 nothing changed and when I set it to 1 it did shut the soundbar off but then it would not let me turn it back on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjknyy* /forum/post/16689109
> 
> 
> Thank you guys, but when I set it to 2 nothing changed and when I set it to 1 it did shut the soundbar off but then it would not let me turn it back on.



Did you set the delays back to their defaults? Not sure that would be the problem, but you should eliminate the possibility.


----------



## rjknyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16689432
> 
> 
> Did you set the delays back to their defaults? Not sure that would be the problem, but you should eliminate the possibility.




yes, I did. No luck


----------



## rjknyy

Now for some reason the inputs on the soundbar are not changing any longer. Very weird!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aenygma* /forum/post/16687358
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just did my initial setup of our Harmony One.
> 
> 
> We have a PS3 and I noticed in the PS3 adaptor manual in tiny print it showed something actually named Playstation 3. I do not see anything like this. The only
> 
> thing I see is Playstation with DVD. Is there some way to get it to know this is a PS3?
> 
> 
> I set up a slideshow of eight images, and I thought I read it would show them as long as the remote is in the charging cradle.
> 
> It shows me each picture once, and then that is it. Is this how it is supposed to be? Is there some setting I missed?
> 
> I suppose they don't want it running constantly for the screens sake. It is still cute as it times out right at the eighth picture.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> (Be warned... I may have more questions lol)



There is a new Logitech PS3 Adapter, is that what you're referring too?


Yup that's how the slide show works. Once through and dark. You can set the delay where you set everything else for it.


----------



## Aenygma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16691670
> 
> 
> There is a new Logitech PS3 Adapter, is that what you're referring too?




No, we have the PS3 Adaptor. I am referring to the manual that came with the adaptor. In very tiny print it says Playstation 3. (In their screen shot of the Harmony web application) I do not see that in mine. I just have Sony Game Console with DVD.


Just wondering why I don't see what they have printed, and if it makes any difference. I have not yet fully tested my settings on the Harmony, have been pretty busy.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aenygma* /forum/post/16692211
> 
> 
> No, we have the PS3 Adaptor. I am referring to the manual that came with the adaptor. In very tiny print it says Playstation 3. (In their screen shot of the Harmony web application) I do not see that in mine. I just have Sony Game Console with DVD.
> 
> 
> Just wondering why I don't see what they have printed, and if it makes any difference. I have not yet fully tested my settings on the Harmony, have been pretty busy.



Not sure then, maybe someone else has it. Good luck!


----------



## Nuz

I just wanted to say I just got the Harmony One last week to replace my Home theater master MX-700. It's was soo much easier to setup/use and the family loves it! I should have bought one sooner.


----------



## mtommy79

Hi, got a quick question regarding the H1.

First of all, let me say the remote is amazing and i can't even imagine not using it anymore. So the thing is, i stepped on my remote (cracked the screen)







so i had to go out and get a new one. No problem with that one, but what i noticed is the screen is less brighter and the backlight for the buttons is "light greenish" instead of bright white that i had on my prev. remote. Is that something new or something is definitely not right. Works fine, im controlling about 8-9 of my equipment with it & it's a must have remote, im just not sure if that's the way it should light up. I got used to the old one, that's the only thing what bothers me.

*Don't Try This at Home!!*


----------



## fjuno78

I am having a small problem with my harmony one. When I select the activity "watch tv", if I press the "1 button" instead of selecting channel 1 it brings up the video on demand menu on my fios box.


All the other channel buttons work fine, but if I want to punch in channel 215, once I hit the "1" the menu gets brought up.


IF I switch to the device menu, i can use that button as expected... this just started, and I have checked online, and the button is mapped correctly...


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fjuno78* /forum/post/16702124
> 
> 
> I am having a small problem with my harmony one. When I select the activity "watch tv", if I press the "1 button" instead of selecting channel 1 it brings up the video on demand menu on my fios box.
> 
> 
> All the other channel buttons work fine, but if I want to punch in channel 215, once I hit the "1" the menu gets brought up.
> 
> 
> IF I switch to the device menu, i can use that button as expected... this just started, and I have checked online, and the button is mapped correctly...



If you already reloaded the remote (Update Remote) and it is still behaving strangely, you might try learning the "1" as another command and remap it on the "1" key under the "Watch TV" activity to get around that....


And open a ticket with Logitech or search their FAQ to see if that is already a known problem.....


----------



## JoePapa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoePapa* /forum/post/16582801
> 
> 
> Worked on the OEM remote....Thanks....Now I just need the discrete Samsung Blu Ray power commands
> 
> 
> When I teach the Harmony in the "Device" section, will it automatically be used in the "Activity" section to turn on each device. Will it also be used in to power-off all devices when pressing the power-off button in the upper left hand corner of the remote?



Control to my Samsung BP-1600 seems intermittent. Anybody tweaked the default delay settings for this blu Ray player?


----------



## leemathre

Just posted on the Logitech forums, new software for the Harmony remotes is now available.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/16706754
> 
> 
> Just posted on the Logitech forums, new software for the Harmony remotes is now available.



Appears from the release notes that this is just an OS compatibility update... no mention of new user features/capabilities:
*Product Bulletin: 7.6 Harmony Remote Client Software Release*

*New Features*


1) Windows 7 Support

Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software is compatible with customers running the Windows 7 operating system
2) Mac 10.6 (Snow Leopard) Support

Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software will be compatible with customers running the Mac OSX 10.6 operating system
3) Version 1.6 JRE Support on Mac OSX 10.4 and above

Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software will be compatible with customers running version 1.6 of the Java Run-time Environment on Mac OSX 10.4 and above
To download version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Client Software, please follow these steps:

Log into your Harmony Remote Account.
Click Downloads.
Click Software.
Download and install version 7.6.0 of the Logitech Harmony Remote Software.


----------



## will0775

Mine is always bright white you might want to look into that. I just got my remote last week at best buy and I've never seen any other light color but white on mine.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16706919
> 
> 
> Appears from the release notes that this is just an OS compatibility update... no mention of new user features/capabilities:
> *Product Bulletin: 7.6 Harmony Remote Client Software Release*
> 
> *New Features*
> 
> 
> 1) Windows 7 Support
> 
> Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software is compatible with customers running the Windows 7 operating system
> 2) Mac 10.6 (Snow Leopard) Support
> 
> Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software will be compatible with customers running the Mac OSX 10.6 operating system
> 3) Version 1.6 JRE Support on Mac OSX 10.4 and above
> 
> Version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Software will be compatible with customers running version 1.6 of the Java Run-time Environment on Mac OSX 10.4 and above
> To download version 7.6 of the Harmony Remote Client Software, please follow these steps:
> 
> Log into your Harmony Remote Account.
> Click Downloads.
> Click Software.
> Download and install version 7.6.0 of the Logitech Harmony Remote Software.



So, basically, nothing is new...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/16708017
> 
> 
> So, basically, nothing is new...



Would appear that way. I gave it a quick look and there were no immediately noticeable changes.


----------



## jens15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will0775* /forum/post/16707012
> 
> 
> Mine is always bright white you might want to look into that. I just got my remote last week at best buy and I've never seen any other light color but white on mine.



Picked one up a week ago, also at bestbuy, mine has green buttons.


----------



## StuJac

Screen shot?


----------



## jens15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16708192
> 
> 
> Screen shot?



Returned one with white buttons.


----------



## StuJac

Thank you. Looks neat.


----------



## jens15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16708312
> 
> 
> Thank you. Looks neat.



I thought I was loosing my mind until mtommy mentioned it!


----------



## mtommy79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jens15* /forum/post/16708353
> 
> 
> I thought I was loosing my mind until mtommy mentioned it!



Thanks, i feel relieved. I wasn't sure if my eyes were playing a dumb game or something *is* different. Glad my eyes are ok.


----------



## Brandito

so i mentioned earlier in the thread that my H1 had a bad white LED on the touch screen for the favorites/commands soft button.


well i contacted logitech about it, did their trouble shooting procedures which did not work as i expected them not to, so they're sending me a brand new remote.


i tell ya, best customer support ever. they told me just to toss the old remote. they mentioned that they were deactivating the PID from my account, so i dunno if that means the remote is truly garbage now or not. it'd be cool (maybe unethical) if i could still use it, give it to my mom or a friend.


either way i'm very pleased with their service, i mean it wasn't even a huge problem, mostly just annoying to see it blink or go dim or be off completely, so the fact that they're replacing the remote for that is pretty darn phenomenal.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16708593
> 
> 
> so i mentioned earlier in the thread that my H1 had a bad white LED on the touch screen for the favorites/commands soft button.
> 
> 
> well i contacted logitech about it, did their trouble shooting procedures which did not work as i expected them not to, so they're sending me a brand new remote.
> 
> 
> i tell ya, best customer support ever. they told me just to toss the old remote. they mentioned that they were deactivating the PID from my account, so i dunno if that means the remote is truly garbage now or not. it'd be cool (maybe unethical) if i could still use it, give it to my mom or a friend.
> 
> 
> either way i'm very pleased with their service, i mean it wasn't even a huge problem, mostly just annoying to see it blink or go dim or be off completely, so the fact that they're replacing the remote for that is pretty darn phenomenal.



You can continue to use it with its currently loaded programming, but you will not be able to connect it to modify any programming.


----------



## mikeyf

Loving this remote......had it two weeks now. Here are my issues:

I set up "Watch TV with A/V Receiver" as many of you have.

In this activity the 'Previous channel' command doesn't bring me back to the previous channel I was watching....it brings me back to the Directv _channel guide_ I chose the channel from.

The 'Previous channel' command works correctly in the 'Watch TV' activity. Any ideas out there??


Also, I'm unable to set-up 'Favorite Channel' icons in the 'Watch TV with A/V Receiver' activity.


In the 'Watch a BluRay' activity I'm trying to teach the red 'Record' button to be the 'Eject' button. No luck there.....is that because 'Eject' is in the device command for the BluRay player and other buttons can't be taught to do that command??

Your thoughts before I try Logitech support is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Nuz

I would doublecheck your button assignments for previous and guide. Maybe re-learn them.


My eject button for my blu-ray is on the screen.


----------



## rolltide1017

My H1 stopped changing my TV to the correct input during power up (I have to select the activity a second time once everything is powered up to get it to switch to the right input). It worked great until I moved, once everything was set up in the new house, it wouldn't change to the correct input. I don't understand what caused it to stop. No settings have changed. I have tried increasing the power on delay but, that didn't solve it. Anyone have any ideas of how to fix this?


----------



## 61016216

quick question,


is it just me or does this remote seem to send the commands when you release the buttons instead of when you press the buttons? Is there anyway to change this?


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *61016216* /forum/post/16716827
> 
> 
> quick question,
> 
> 
> is it just me or does this remote seem to send the commands when you release the buttons instead of when you press the buttons? Is there anyway to change this?



I'd say this is not the case. For example, I can hold down on the volume key and make the volume change without having to let go of the button. Likewise, I can press and hold the >> key and scan through a song on a cd. Both of these actions would be impossible if the command was not sent until the button is released. Perhaps you have one of your delays set higher than you'd like?


----------



## cadmium

I'm currently using a MX-700 from Universal Remote. It does most everything I need it to do and it's been a venerable companion for about 3 years now.


However, I'm itching to try something new. The software is ancient (but still works) and it's programmed over serial (not usb!).


Is the Harmony One a reasonable upgrade from my MX-700? Also, how well does it work with the XBOX 360? For some reason my 700 barely registers with it.


----------



## Brother Blues

I recently bought the Harmony One....was using an MX-850,loved it.

But,the One is a nicer way to do things...the MX went on the first floor in my home.


The only thing that has confounded me,and the service people,is...it will not put my Samsung TV to the correct input.

When watching a DVD,I press Watch TV...and it goes to what says Cable ch 3,then I press help...and it goes to the correct HDMI 1 input.

And...if starting the TV up,and it was last on DVD...it still goes to cable,ch 3.


I have been on the phone with Logi Tech twice now...now waiting to hear from a 'level 2'tech.


Any Samsung owners out there with this problem??


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/16732248
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a MX-700 from Universal Remote. It does most everything I need it to do and it's been a venerable companion for about 3 years now.
> 
> 
> However, I'm itching to try something new. The software is ancient (but still works) and it's programmed over serial (not usb!).
> 
> 
> Is the Harmony One a reasonable upgrade from my MX-700? Also, how well does it work with the XBOX 360? For some reason my 700 barely registers with it.



I upgraded to the Harmony One from an MX-700 and I love it. I can't tell you how it works with a Xbox 360 though, I have a PS3 using a Nyko USB dongle to control it with the H1.


----------



## grantb3

I'm having MAJOR POWER ISSUES with my new H1. When I switch activities, at least half the time one or more devices are turned off. Normally I leave everything on, and I have set the H1 to leave stuff on, yet when I start a new activity one or more things get turned off. What am I missing? Why doesn't it just leave the power alone??


----------



## cadmium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhaider* /forum/post/16732552
> 
> 
> I upgraded to the Harmony One from an MX-700 and I love it. I can't tell you how it works with a Xbox 360 though, I have a PS3 using a Nyko USB dongle to control it with the H1.



Thanks for the response, was there any drawbacks switching to the Harmony One?


----------



## Nuz

My Harmony One controls the Xbox 360 fine. You can changes the options to leave the devices on when switching activities.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz* /forum/post/16732989
> 
> 
> You can changes the options to leave the devices on when switching activities.



All my activities are set to "leave power on" at the end, but I don't see where to set "don't screw with power at start". There is only a power re-order option. Could I maybe delete the power button data for each remote ... or maybe record something useless over top of it?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brother Blues* /forum/post/16732548
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Harmony One....was using an MX-850,loved it.
> 
> But,the One is a nicer way to do things...the MX went on the first floor in my home.
> 
> 
> The only thing that has confounded me,and the service people,is...it will not put my Samsung TV to the correct input.
> 
> When watching a DVD,I press Watch TV...and it goes to what says Cable ch 3,then I press help...and it goes to the correct HDMI 1 input.
> 
> And...if starting the TV up,and it was last on DVD...it still goes to cable,ch 3.
> 
> 
> I have been on the phone with Logi Tech twice now...now waiting to hear from a 'level 2'tech.
> 
> 
> Any Samsung owners out there with this problem??



What model Samsung? For recent models you should NOT be using Input Method 3 (the "Samsung" method")... Method 2 (discrete) is the correct choice.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16734105
> 
> 
> All my activities are set to "leave power on" at the end, but I don't see where to set "don't screw with power at start". There is only a power re-order option. Could I maybe delete the power button data for each remote ... or maybe record something useless over top of it?



Are you turning components on and off with the power buttons in the Devices mode? If so, you should only be using the Activities buttons. When you press "Watch TV", the Harmony turns on the various components, when you leave that activity it turns them off if that is what you have set. If you go into the devices mode and turn things on and off, the Harmony doesn't know this and will then be doing things you don't want it to do when you change activities. Hope this helps.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/16734719
> 
> 
> Are you turning components on and off with the power buttons in the Devices mode? If so, you should only be using the Activities buttons. When you press "Watch TV", the Harmony turns on the various components, when you leave that activity it turns them off if that is what you have set. If you go into the devices mode and turn things on and off, the Harmony doesn't know this and will then be doing things you don't want it to do when you change activities. Hope this helps.



Hi, no I wasn't doing that, but thanks for the tip. I think I found it. I had set Activities to Leave Power ON, but I just discovered that each Device also has a setting. Talk about menu hell.


----------



## Brother Blues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16734440
> 
> 
> What model Samsung? For recent models you should NOT be using Input Method 3 (the "Samsung" method")... Method 2 (discrete) is the correct choice.



Thanks for the info...and this seems part of the problem,it had been set to method one.Still...haven't got the kinks out yet.


Tried 2 and 3,still not functioning properly...but the night is young.


My TV is a couple of years old,Samsung 6189s...thanks for your help.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brother Blues* /forum/post/16736335
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info...and this seems part of the problem,it had been set to method one.Still...haven't got the kinks out yet.
> 
> 
> Tried 2 and 3,still not functioning properly...but the night is young.
> 
> 
> My TV is a couple of years old,Samsung 6189s...thanks for your help.



I added your TV (HLT-6189S?) to my account and took a look at it. Method 2 is the default method and it appears that a full complement of discrete input commands is available to support it. In fact, it appears that it might be OVERLY complete and this might be part of your problem. For several of the inputs, they list either 2 or 3 versions of the input command. For example, there is an InputHDMI2, an InputHDMI2v2 and an InputHDMI2v3.



What I would suggest doing is:
Make sure that ALL Input commands appear in your device mode custom pages. Add any that might be missing.
In device mode, test each available input command and see which ones actually work and what input they select.
Once you (hopefully) determine which commands are the correct ones for each physical input, go to the "Define Source Input Controls" page of the Harmony software... about the third or fourth screen you go through after selecting Device Options/Adjust Inputs. Check each input and make sure that the correct command (that you verified in device mode) is listed in the pull down box next to each input.

Hopefully you will find that one or more of the input commands was set incorrectly and you can easily correct that.


----------



## Brother Blues

Thank you JCalabria,you have been much more informative than my two sessions with LogiTech customer service.


Still working on the remote,but I believe this is the correct path...


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brother Blues* /forum/post/16738322
> 
> 
> Thank you JCalabria,you have been much more informative than my two sessions with LogiTech customer service.



Isn't it odd how the majority of the time AVS works better than customer service?










Brandon


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brother Blues* /forum/post/16738322
> 
> 
> Thank you JCalabria,you have been much more informative than my two sessions with LogiTech customer service.
> 
> 
> Still working on the remote,but I believe this is the correct path...



You're welcome... good luck and let us know how you make out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16738663
> 
> 
> Isn't it odd how the majority of the time AVS works better than customer service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon



I think that is because this stuff is a passion for most of us and we have actually worked through many of the problems that are presented here, whereas the typical CSR is just there to read through scripts and collect a paycheck.


That said... I have found the Harmony customer service folks to be miles above just about any other consumer product CS group.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16738875
> 
> 
> You're welcome... good luck and let us know how you make out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is because this stuff is a passion for most of us and we have actually worked through many of the problems that are presented here, whereas the typical CSR is just there to read through scripts and collect a paycheck.
> 
> 
> That said... I have found the Harmony customer service folks to be miles above just about any other consumer product CS group.



Also, it's my experience that when done for fun, like we do, more effort is put in. When you're making min wage as a csr, you tend to "just get by."


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16738998
> 
> 
> Also, it's my experience that when done for fun, like we do, more effort is put in. When you're making min wage as a csr, you tend to "just get by."



Exactly... it also helps here that a particular problem is run by a larger collective "brain" with varying experiences and equipment configurations, whereas the the CSR is just one "brain". You are likely to find SOMEBODY here that has dealt with a similar issue. I know that, for myself, if I see something that I am confident that I have something useful to add I will respond... if not I keep my mouth shut and learn something myself from other people's responses.


----------



## cadmium

While I love the URC remotes like the MX-700, one of things that's really turned me off is not just the lack of support, but the actual hostility they demonstrate if you are not a professional installer and want one of their nicer remotes.


They withhold software/firmware updates and support unless you are a professional and even make it difficult to buy some of their remotes. I guess they just want to maintain their image as high end, but they are excluding the enthusiast market and pissing a lot of people off.


Anyway, end of my rant.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/16739037
> 
> 
> While I love the URC remotes like the MX-700, one of things that's really turned me off is not just the lack of support, but the actual hostility they demonstrate if you are not a professional installer and want one of their nicer remotes.
> 
> 
> They withhold software/firmware updates and support unless you are a professional and even make it difficult to buy some of their remotes. I guess they just want to maintain their image as high end, but they are excluding the enthusiast market and pissing a lot of people off.
> 
> 
> Anyway, end of my rant.



I agree with this 100%. The reason I gave up on the Mx's (I've still got 2 MX500s) is the horrible cust svc and them refusing to repair my backlight that went out on the 2 year anniversary of the last time it went out.


----------



## cadmium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16739486
> 
> 
> I agree with this 100%. The reason I gave up on the Mx's (I've still got 2 MX500s) is the horrible cust svc and them refusing to repair my backlight that went out on the 2 year anniversary of the last time it went out.



Or how about the fact that the backlight is virtually useless to begin with. At least on the '700. I had a MX-500 that was a little more visible.


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16735143
> 
> 
> Hi, no I wasn't doing that, but thanks for the tip. I think I found it. I had set Activities to Leave Power ON, but I just discovered that each Device also has a setting. Talk about menu hell.



This is actually a very useful feature. I can set my DVRs on all of the time and not worry about any activity bothering them.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/16740084
> 
> 
> Or how about the fact that the backlight is virtually useless to begin with. At least on the '700. I had a MX-500 that was a little more visible.



That's a whole different subject and potential thread but yeah, I have the old style that had a great backlight (active device keys)-that's the one that went out for the 2nd time. I also have one of the "fake" Mx500's that lights up the entire lcd screen and you can't see a thing. It's a joke. They switched manufacturing methods mid-run so anybody who has a "new" MX500 really has the new, crappy style.


----------



## aseer

I asked this over at the Logitech Harmony forum but I figured I would check here too:



I have run into the same issue with different AVR's (receivers). I have two devices in my Harmony account device list for the same receiver (say Main room and then Zone 2). I would like to add a page of custom buttons that allow me to have Zone 2 control. However I find the following. When I add the Zone 2 device to the activity it defaults to On for that activity and without a special macro I cannot figure out how to avoid this. What I want is to be able to add a custom page of buttons that includes Zone 2 On, Zone 2 Off and various other Zone 2 commands. Those commands are all automatically available in the Zone 2 Device but only if I add the Zone 2 device to the Activity (and then it turns on Zone 2 every time I use that activity, which I do not want).


Right now I have 3 options:


1) Set up a macro that turns Zone 2 off every time the activity is selected (not a good solution).

or

2) Manually program the IR codes into the Activity without using the Zone 2 device (which defeats the whole purpose of having a Zone 2 device in my Harmony account).

or

3) Have a separate Activity that includes Zone 2. I would then have switch Activities everytime I want to simply turn on Zone 2 which is not what I want.


Is there a way to add a Device so I have access to all the Zone 2 codes for Custom Button programming without having Zone 2 default to On everytime I select the Activity? On my URC MX850 this is trivial, on the Harmony One I do not seem to have this option.


----------



## jcalabria

Right now I have 3 options:


1) Set up a macro that turns Zone 2 off every time the activity is selected (not a good solution).
*Instead of a macro you can also add the Zone 2 power command(s) to the Activity startup sequence... doing it this way won't take up one of your 10 allowed macros (sequences) and you can program more than 5 steps if necessary. Still not the best solution.*

2) Manually program the IR codes into the Activity without using the Zone 2 device (which defeats the whole purpose of having a Zone 2 device in my Harmony account).
*You can teach the zone 1 device the zone 2 commands and still have the Zone 2 device in the account with its own activity. It doesn't really defeat anything... its no different than adding any other commands to the Zone 1 device. This is a perfectly good solution but may be a bit time consuming to set up.*

3) Have a separate Activity that includes Zone 2. I would then have switch Activities everytime I want to simply turn on Zone 2 which is not what I want.
_*I would actually recommend a 4th option... Add the Zone 2 device to the account but in the device's power settings tell it that it doesn't have a power command. That way, when you add the Zone 2 device to your normal Zone 1 activity it won't send any Zone 2 power commands but you will still be able to use the Zone 2 commands from the library within your activity.*_

*If you still want to have a normal standalone Zone 2 activity that powers up Zone 2, just add the Zone 2 device again... Zone 2A... but for the second instance of the Zone 2 device use normal power settings. That way you can still create "normal" activities for Zone 2 using that version.*


----------



## aseer

Thanks for the response.

On point 1) I was under the impression that the Activity startup sequence still powered everything on first (and then I could add a power off command). I'll take a closer look (I want it to stay off).


On Point 2) Manually learning all the commands I need that are already in the database seems like a forced solution to me (doable though).


Your option 4 seems like a nice alternative, assuming I cannot get the power on sequence in option 1) to work properly I will try it.


Thanks again,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16741886
> 
> 
> Right now I have 3 options:
> 
> 
> 1) Set up a macro that turns Zone 2 off every time the activity is selected (not a good solution).
> 
> *Instead of a macro you can also just add the Zone 2 power commands to the Activity startup sequence... doing it this way won't take up one of your 10 allowed macros and you can program more than 5 steps if necessary.*
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Manually program the IR codes into the Activity without using the Zone 2 device (which defeats the whole purpose of having a Zone 2 device in my Harmony account).
> 
> *You can teach the zone 1 device the zone 2 commands and still have the Zone 2 device in the account with its own activity. It doesn't really defeat anything... its no different than adding any other commands to the Zone 1 device.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Have a separate Activity that includes Zone 2. I would then have switch Activities everytime I want to simply turn on Zone 2 which is not what I want.
> 
> _*There is a 4th option... add the Zone 2 device to the account but in the device power settings tell it that it doesn't have a power command. When you add the Zone 2 device to your normal Zone 1 activity it won't send any power commands but you will still be able to use the Zone 2 commands from the library in your activity.*_
> 
> *If you still want to have a standalone Zone 2 activity that... add the Zone 2 device again... Zone 2A... but for the second instance of Zone 2 device use normal power settings. That way you can still create "normal" activities for Zone 2 using that version.*


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aseer* /forum/post/16741918
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> On point 1) I was under the impression that the Activity startup sequence still powered everything on first (and then I could add a power off command). I'll take a closer look (I want it to stay off).
> 
> 
> On Point 2) Manually learning all the commands I need that are already in the database seems like a forced solution to me (doable though).
> 
> 
> Your option 4 seems like a nice alternative, assuming I cannot get the power on sequence in option 1) to work properly I will try it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,



I offered the alternative to your Option 1 only as a means to conserve sequences... you will still be turning on Zone 2 and immediately turning it back off. It is still not a particularly elegant solution.


It should be a piece of cake to set up option 4... just a few clicks.


----------



## aseer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16742006
> 
> 
> I offered the alternative to your Option 1 only as a means to conserve sequences... you will still be turning on Zone 2 and immediately turning it back off. It is still not a particularly elegant solution.
> 
> 
> It should be a piece of cake to set up option 4... just a few clicks.



Option 4 worked. Thanks again.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aseer* /forum/post/16742477
> 
> 
> Option 4 worked. Thanks again.



You're welcome... Glad to hear that.


----------



## Brother Blues

Soooooooo...after still not being able to get the TV to switch to the correct input,even after using method two,I received a call from the tech at LogiTech.


After looking thru my set-up,here was my problem...I had named one of the inputs cable...which was HDMI1.This confused the remote...which was why it kept sending the TV to the TV's unused cable tuner.And also why the help button would send the TV to the correct input.

The problem was solved by simply renaming the input Motorola...and on the remote,cable box.


Live and learn,a very smart remote....


----------



## Jaa-Yoo

Hi,

Im having a problem with my remote. Ive had it for about a year now and its been working great, but recently ive been needing to use the help button every single time to get to the proper inputs on my HTIB. I havent changed anything at all since my initial setup so i dont know whats wrong. I tried to troubleshoot on my own but nothing i do works. Any advice?


Oh, one thing about my HTIB, the remote has no "Power On" button but does have a "Power Off". It powers on through use of the input buttons and its been going to "Aux" every time now reguardless of which activity i select.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaa-Yoo* /forum/post/16755346
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im having a problem with my remote. Ive had it for about a year now and its been working great, but recently ive been needing to use the help button every single time to get to the proper inputs on my HTIB. I havent changed anything at all since my initial setup so i dont know whats wrong. I tried to troubleshoot on my own but nothing i do works. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Oh, one thing about my HTIB, the remote has no "Power On" button but does have a "Power Off". It powers on through use of the input buttons and its been going to "Aux" every time now reguardless of which activity i select.



Have you tried the factory remote to see if it does the same thing with that?


----------



## Juncti

Hello all, received one of these as a birthday gift last year (right when I bought a house) and just finally got around to trying to set it up last night (I know I know, been a long year







).


I have to say it has thus far been so frustrating trying to get this thing working how I'd like. So thought I'd come see what the people here thought about these and everyone is praising it. So I'm definitely doing something wrong.


So far the only thing I've been able to get working is the "Watch TV" activity. When I hit that it turns on the TV, it turns on the Cable Box, and it turns on the receiver and sets it to "Cbl/Sat" which is the correct setting.


It's when I attempt to do anything else that I run into trouble.


I have everything hooked to an Onkyo 906, so I wanted to add something to switch over to PS3 (I know it won't control PS3 without the adapter). I just wanted to add an action to go over to the correct input. Only activity I could find under the suggestions was "Watch Movie" and it never let me choose switching the receiver from "Cbl/Sat" to "DVD" (the input the PS3 is mapped to).


Now reading through a bunch of the posts in this thread I see people referring to "Watch Blu-ray" activity and such. Where is that? I tried recommended activities and the option to manually select the activity and neither had blu-ray as an option even though I have PS3 listed as a device.


It's probably something simple that I'm missing but I was all over that thing going through the menu's and couldn't find any advanced options or ways to move forward.


Any help pointing my clueless self in the right direction is appreciated


----------



## StuJac

Stand by-Jcalabria will be with you shortly and he is the "Yoda."


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16760899
> 
> 
> ...I see people referring to "Watch Blu-ray" activity and such. Where is that?...



It's either gonna be a default "Watch DVD" or "Play Console Game" (forgot the actual name of the default activity) activity that we've re-named "Watch Blu-ray".


It sounds like you're doing it correctly, so I don't know why you can't select the correct input on the Onkyo. Is the "DVD" input not listed as an option, or does it just not respond correctly when you select the activity?


----------



## Juncti

Ok, so there's no "Watch Blu-ray" activity? Seems like that should be available by now, its been out a while now. Or at least an option to define your own activity for special things you want to add.


When I do the setup activity, if I do the wizard, it never asks me what setting to use on the receiver. I just get to choose the device to use (I have 4. Cable Box, PS3, 360, and Sage HD Extender). I choose PS3 and it jumps to that end summary chart showing all the final settings and it always has Receiver: Cbl/Sat.


Can't edit it or change it from that screen. I went back and did it manually thinking maybe I just needed to do manual so I could edit that part, but it's not even asking me about the receiver setting. It seems to be focused on using my TV inputs to switch sources rather than the receiver, which is exactly backwards. I have all 4 devices via HDMI to the receiver, and 1 HDMI to the TV.


Going to go play with it some more, I have to be doing something wrong. Seems like I should be able to have Watch TV as the main activity and then be able to jump laterally to the PS3, 360, or Sage HD without turning on or off the receiver and TV. Just switch the input on the receiver, and in the instance of switching to the SageHD have the current activity commands be using the SageHD remote keyset.




Edit:


After a few hours, things are working much better now. I saw some people mention removing and re-adding devices, so I just removed it all and started over. This time around each activity allowed me to choose the input on the receiver.


How does it handle power? Right now to turn on I start with the Watch TV (now renamed Watch DVR) and it turns on the TV, Receiver, Cable box and sets the receiver to right input. Then if while I'm in that mode I choose another activity (I have a few now, Watch Blu-Ray for PS3, Watch Sage, Play 360, and Play Wii) it looks like it cycles the receiver to the correct input and then if it can turns on that new device. But while switching it seems to resend HDMI 1 to the TV, any way to remove that from the command tree? The TV simply needs to be on, the remote never needs to change inputs.


If I simply hit power button does it power toggle everything? I just need the devices I'm using on and certainly don't want the 360 running needlessly towards eventual RROD.


Anyway, it's in much better shape now than it was. The website was laggy last night, so wonder if that had anything to do with it. I kept getting time outs and issues like that. Oh well.


----------



## 120inna55

The "Power" button, you will notice, has the word "Off" underneath it. That is exactly what it does. It turns everything off. It does not toggle, i.e., don't use it to try to turn everything back on. If your activities are set up correctly, then, when switching between activities, it should turn off all unused devices by default (there's an option, if I recall correctly, somewhere in the wizard that asks this---or a check box---I'm not sure).


As far as re-sending the input to the TV, I do recall this question coming up previously, but I don't recall the resolution. I do believe there's a way to make it ignore the TV's inputs, which is apparently what you want yours to do since you have everything narrowed down to one HDMI input with the receiver doing the switching.


I really don't understand why some people have problems with this software. And I'm not belittling anyone's troubles. I do believe people are _really_ having problems. Your intelligent questions rule you out as an inept.


My modest system consists of:
 HDTV 
 2 HD DVRs 
 PS3 (as a Blu-ray player using the IR2BT) 
 XBox 360 
 VCR 
 Old CD changer 
 AV receiver (without HDMI)

It's not complex, but it is probably on par with most, yet the only time I've had to go back into the setup was to fine-tune and personalize things such as changing the repeats to speed up responsiveness; setting custom macro's to navigate my DVRs' menus with one touch; or to add a new component.

I know we're all using the same software, but I have _never_ had mine exhibit the behavior you're describing.


----------



## Juncti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16762334
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why some people have problems with this software. And I'm not belittling anyone's troubles. I do believe people are _really_ having problems. Your intelligent questions rule you out as an inept.



Thank you for the vote of confidence







lol


I think what it comes down to is they try to control the experience so much that it can hurt the experience for people that really want to tweak and perfect their setup.


Also a bit of it always looking right in the designers eye. They made it so it makes perfect sense for them. I've had that issue in tech all through my career. I implement things on the network or design a new website and I'm like "That's the bomb!" and then people are like "well why can't I do this?".


I think at the end of the day it's just hard to anticipate all the varied needs and ways people will attempt to use things.


I have a stupidly complex setup (I'll need to post it up in the theater section). All my devices are in my den, but I have dual HDMI out on the receiver so I have everything available in the theater as well with only the projector and speakers visible.


So I'd love an advanced mode where I can custom build an activity. There's no button for switching from HDMI out 1 to 2, so you need to pull up settings, option 2, then switch it from 1 to 2 then exit. Would be nice if I could program all those actions to 1 activity.


That said, I think the idea behind the Harmony remotes is genius. No codes, just enter makes and models and actions.


But don't eliminate the option to go into some advanced mode to really tweak the guts for people who put a lot of time into their rigs.


----------



## JJHXBR

I have a Harmony One remote and would like to program a new Denon blu-ray player (BDP-2010CI).


My issue is I already have another Denon player (DVD2930CI) so there will be a conflict if I use the same remote code.


The new Denon blu-ray player does have the ability to set it to a second or third set of remote codes.


Does the Harmony One data base contain second or third sets of codes for multiple devices of the same brand?


Has anybody already performed this same type of operation, or can offer some advise?


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aenygma

Hi,


Need some help with the remote in regards to our PS3

Here is our modest setup-


Samsung HDTV

Uverse PVR

Sony PS3 (For games/movies/cd's)

Pioneer 1019 AVR


How would I best set up the One when it comes to the part where we use the PS3 for so many different activities?

Example would be-

When we game the AVR uses the sound field Advanced Gaming. That is a nice sound field for gaming but what about when we want to watch a movie, or listen to a CD? Each would require a different sound field. How would we go about making this happen?


Thanks for any help (very new to all in one remotes)


----------



## Jaa-Yoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/16758209
> 
> 
> Have you tried the factory remote to see if it does the same thing with that?



The same thing? Do you mean does the HTIB power up and go to the Aux input when i use factory remote? No. The original remote has a power button that only turns the unit off, pressing it while the unit is off will not turn it on. To turn the unit on, i need to press any one of the 4 input buttons. Pressing the "TV" input will power the unit on and it will be at the TV input, "AUX" and it will be at the Aux input and the same goes for the other 2 input buttons.

My Harmony used to power up the HTIB and take it to the correct input but not anymore. Ive changed nothing since my initial setup so i dont know what the problem is.









Ive tried adjusting the delays but that hasnt helped at all. I guess this gives me a reason to get a new HTIB.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/16763370
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony One remote and would like to program a new Denon blu-ray player (BDP-2010CI).
> 
> 
> My issue is I already have another Denon player (DVD2930CI) so there will be a conflict if I use the same remote code.
> 
> 
> The new Denon blu-ray player does have the ability to set it to a second or third set of remote codes.
> 
> 
> Does the Harmony One data base contain second or third sets of codes for multiple devices of the same brand?
> 
> 
> Has anybody already performed this same type of operation, or can offer some advise?
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I don't have any experience with Harmony's Denon database, but they did have alternate code sets for my multiple Panasonic DVD/Blu-ray units.


After you add (the normal way) the device that you want to use the alternate code set, make sure that the device and the OE remote have been switched to the secondary code set. Then go into the device setup menu and use the Confirm IR function. It will read several commands from the OE remote... once it realizes that it does not match the current database it will search for an alternate and hopefully find and install the correct code set.


After the alternate code set is loaded, verify functionality and learn any missing or non-functional commands from the OE remote. In my case, I found it better to move the DVD recorder to the alternate code set, not the newer BD player, as the alternate code set was more complete for the the DVD related functions than it was for the BD player.


----------



## jcalabria

There is no standard "Watch Blu-ray" activity, but there is a "Watch DVD" activity that is functionally equivalent (and that you can rename to whatever you want once its added).


First... when you added your PS3, did you add it as a "Game Console" or as a "Game Console w/ DVD"? It must be the latter for the Harmony to know that it is capable of playing DVD/BD discs.


Second, delete any activities that were created for you automatically by the software. Its always best to add activities manually one at a time... it will get you exactly what you want/need and you will also better understand the process as the software questions you to set up your new activity.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16760899
> 
> 
> Hello all, received one of these as a birthday gift last year (right when I bought a house) and just finally got around to trying to set it up last night (I know I know, been a long year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> I have to say it has thus far been so frustrating trying to get this thing working how I'd like. So thought I'd come see what the people here thought about these and everyone is praising it. So I'm definitely doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> So far the only thing I've been able to get working is the "Watch TV" activity. When I hit that it turns on the TV, it turns on the Cable Box, and it turns on the receiver and sets it to "Cbl/Sat" which is the correct setting.
> 
> 
> It's when I attempt to do anything else that I run into trouble.
> 
> 
> I have everything hooked to an Onkyo 906, so I wanted to add something to switch over to PS3 (I know it won't control PS3 without the adapter). I just wanted to add an action to go over to the correct input. Only activity I could find under the suggestions was "Watch Movie" and it never let me choose switching the receiver from "Cbl/Sat" to "DVD" (the input the PS3 is mapped to).
> 
> 
> Now reading through a bunch of the posts in this thread I see people referring to "Watch Blu-ray" activity and such. Where is that? I tried recommended activities and the option to manually select the activity and neither had blu-ray as an option even though I have PS3 listed as a device.
> 
> 
> It's probably something simple that I'm missing but I was all over that thing going through the menu's and couldn't find any advanced options or ways to move forward.
> 
> 
> Any help pointing my clueless self in the right direction is appreciated


----------



## 120inna55

I just broke my power cord to the charger. (an incident with a recliner resulting in the actual prongs being yanked out







)


So, when I look on Harmony's site, I see a charger for sale for $10, but there are no details for me to confirm that it includes the cord. Does anyone know for sure if it does include the cord? Here's the link: http://www.buylogitech.com/store/log...=1246642061690 


I wish I could just go out and buy another AC adapter since it's the only part that broken, but I'd probably never find one with the correct plug size.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16765363
> 
> 
> I just broke my power cord to the charger. (an incident with a recliner resulting in the actual prongs being yanked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> So, when I look on Harmony's site, I see a charger for sale for $10, but there are no details for me to confirm that it includes the cord. Does anyone know for sure if it does include the cord? Here's the link: http://www.buylogitech.com/store/log...=1246642061690
> 
> 
> I wish I could just go out and buy another AC adapter since it's the only part that broken, but I'd probably never find one with the correct plug size.



Taken directly from that same product page you referenced:


"Not all replacement parts are available online. If you are unable to find a desired replacement part, please contact Logitech Customer Sales at 1-800-231-7717, Monday through Friday from 6am - 6pm PST."


Probably best to go right to the source, especially when they make it so easy to do so.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/16765436
> 
> 
> Taken directly from that same product page you referenced..."...please contact Logitech Customer Sales...Monday through Friday from 6am - 6pm PST."...Probably best to go right to the source, especially when they make it so easy to do so...



I was thinking today was Saturday, since I have the day off for a holiday. I'd forgotten it was actually Friday. This all clicked with me right after I made the post. I'm on hold with them now.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16765470
> 
> 
> ...I'm on hold with them now.



Ok, I just got off the phone with them now. While they are very nice, they were ultimately only partly helpful. The cradle does not come with the AC adapter. The AC adapter is out of stock and she does not have an approximate stock date, so she told me to call back in a week.


I guess I'm going to find out exactly how long I can go without charging it!


I guess I'll go to Wal-Mart to see if I can find one of those universal AC adapters and hopefully a connector that fits.


----------



## ahreno

go to bestbuy, or whoever sells them locally, buy a new one, use the charger and return it within the 30 day return policy, hopefully by then your replacement will be available.


----------



## ahreno

I'm trying to set up my remote to be user friendly for my roommates... while i can grasp how the activities work with turning things on and off (or more importantly, i know how to fix it if it turns something off instead of leaving it on) my roommates tend to have difficulties using it.


Can I do this:


Make one activity or device named "Power" and inside that just have a list of all the different power commands... "turn tv on/off" "turn dvd on/off" "Turn receiver on/off" etc... so you could select the individual power ons/off whenever you wanted? Going into each individual "device" is too much hassle for roommates, and often more effort than its worth for me (to power on/off my tv i have to flip through like 5 screens)


Then each other activity could just set the receiver to the correct input and set the remote in the right mode...


Is it just me or has this remote software gotten a lot less customizable in the last 5 months?


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16763941
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience with Harmony's Denon database, but they did have alternate code sets for my multiple Panasonic DVD/Blu-ray units.
> 
> 
> After you add (the normal way) the device that you want to use the alternate code set, make sure that the device and the OE remote have been switched to the secondary code set. Then go into the device setup menu and use the Confirm IR function. It will read several commands from the OE remote... once it realizes that it does not match the current database it will search for an alternate and hopefully find and install the correct code set.
> 
> 
> After the alternate code set is loaded, verify functionality and learn any missing or non-functional commands from the OE remote. In my case, I found it better to move the DVD recorder to the alternate code set, not the newer BD player, as the alternate code set was more complete for the the DVD related functions than it was for the BD player.



Thanks jcalabria for your knowledgeable reply.

After thoroughly scouring the Denon manual, I was able to find out the new 2010CI blu-ray player has a setting not only to change the signal codes but also to have it not react with other Denon DVD player's remote control.

This should hopefully remedy the situation.


----------



## blackEyEz

Im having a hard time getting my harmony to work with my OrigenAE HTPC. I loaded up the MCE profile and it seems to work nicely with MediaPortal as MCE Vista but the trouble comes when i want to control Microsoft Classic Player. I red HIP is the best alternative to be in between of the remote and the application, so installed it.


Installing i followed this Guide on gbpvr(cant paste URLS yet) but im stuck as adding a value to the application mediaplayer classic. It wont register a IR signal to bind to a key.


Also why im in limbo is that all help i get is what version MCE remote you using, but im using a harmony that emulates a MCE remote. Could it be my IR transmitter of my origenAE which is a microsoft eHome Infared Transceiver? or am I emulating the wrong MCE profile in the Harmony?


Hope you guys can help me,


Thanks


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahreno* /forum/post/16767979
> 
> 
> go to bestbuy, or whoever sells them locally, buy a new one, use the charger and return it within the 30 day return policy, hopefully by then your replacement will be available.



I bought one of the universal AC adapters. I have a question about it, though. I only have the option to select 4.5V or 6.0V (among others), but 5.0V is not an option. According to the print on the OEM AC adapter, the output is 5.0V, so should I select 4.5V and call it close enough, or could this be harmful?


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahreno* /forum/post/16768003
> 
> 
> I'm trying to set up my remote to be user friendly for my roommates... while i can grasp how the activities work with turning things on and off (or more importantly, i know how to fix it if it turns something off instead of leaving it on) my roommates tend to have difficulties using it.
> 
> 
> Can I do this:
> 
> 
> Make one activity or device named "Power" and inside that just have a list of all the different power commands... "turn tv on/off" "turn dvd on/off" "Turn receiver on/off" etc... so you could select the individual power ons/off whenever you wanted? Going into each individual "device" is too much hassle for roommates, and often more effort than its worth for me (to power on/off my tv i have to flip through like 5 screens)
> 
> 
> Then each other activity could just set the receiver to the correct input and set the remote in the right mode...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has this remote software gotten a lot less customizable in the last 5 months?



I have a similar problem. I get by with just the H1 for the most part, but my darling wife still uses the old remotes. This causes the power on/off to get out of sync. I've been using the H1 E button as a TV power button (because I can't seem to use the H1's power button to do anything predictable).How do you employ the power button on the H1?


----------



## swrdfish

got mine today... love it so far... I was such a caveman with 5 different remotes to work everything....


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16770750
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem. I get by with just the H1 for the most part, but my darling wife still uses the old remotes. This causes the power on/off to get out of sync. I've been using the H1 E button as a TV power button (because I can't seem to use the H1's power button to do anything predictable).How do you employ the power button on the H1?



Power button on the H1 turns off whatever devices you were using at the time (unless you happen to select "always leave this device on" option - which most folks do for the cable box). It does not turn anything on.


Learning how to enter and exit properly programmed activities is the key to a happy H1 user. And, pointing the remote at the devices when issuing commands helps too....(that was meant for ahreno's room mates).


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16771217
> 
> 
> Power button on the H1 turns off whatever devices you were using at the time (unless you happen to select "always leave this device on" option - which most folks do for the cable box). It does not turn anything on.
> 
> 
> Learning how to enter and exit properly programmed activities is the key to a happy H1 user. And, pointing the remote at the devices when issuing commands helps too....(that was meant for ahreno's room mates).



Because of the other remotes influence, I have gone for the "always leave device on". If I didn't do that, then I would be forever using the Help to get the activity happening. I just wish we had greater control over the power button at the top of the H1 -- to override what Logitech has assigned to it by default.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16771246
> 
> 
> Because of the other remotes influence, I have gone for the "always leave device on". If I didn't do that, then I would be forever using the Help to get the activity happening. I just wish we had greater control over the power button at the top of the H1 -- to override what Logitech has assigned to it by default.



Hmmm.... Well, you could make the same mistake I made and give your wife her own Harmony (I have an H1 she has a 720).


All you have to do is keep the remotes "in sync" as to commands in the activities; whoever was "first" to start up an activity the second person has to cover the IR emitter and bring up the same activity. Works for us but she is sometimes challenged trying to work her DVR (she has one; I have 3).


Best advice I have...... wish I had better...


----------



## blackEyEz

To have my harmony communicate with HIP i need to use the Microsoft Media Center (v2) profile. Been trying to find it but no luck. I checked under /mediacenter-pc/microsoft/ but cant find it.


----------



## HoloQuest

I'm trying to use my H1's favorite channel system but my cable system and my Vizio TV need me to enter 7 digit channel numbers. I need to enter 115-611 as an example. The HI software only allows me to enter 6 characters. I've tried shortening it several ways, like not entering the - (dash) or entering 15-611, and so on but they don't change the channel. On my original remote I have to enter all 7 characters to get the TV to properly change channels.


Anybody have any ideas? The TV is a Vizio GV47L FHDTV20a if it is of any help.


Thanks in advance,


Rick


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoloQuest* /forum/post/16774297
> 
> 
> I'm trying to use my H1's favorite channel system but my cable system and my Vizio TV need me to enter 7 digit channel numbers. I need to enter 115-611 as an example. The HI software only allows me to enter 6 characters. I've tried shortening it several ways, like not entering the - (dash) or entering 15-611, and so on but they don't change the channel. On my original remote I have to enter all 7 characters to get the TV to properly change channels.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? The TV is a Vizio GV47L FHDTV20a if it is of any help.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Rick



I've been complaining about this issue too. My Samsung and Mitsubishi sets sometimes need 7 digits too. No luck getting it addressed. Logitech lives in a world where no channel number is more than 6 digits including the dash! Check post #1 for a link to the Logitech support forum. Post there. The more the merrier.


----------



## Juncti

I'm having some weird issues with my remote after using it for a few days now.


It keeps exiting the activity. Like I'll be in Watch TV mode where the controls are controlling the DVR and sound is controlling the AVR, then out of the blue one time I pick up the remote and it's back to the main menu of all the activities.


Only way I can get it back in Watch TV is to shove it's face into the sofa and hit Watch TV and keep it there till the initial power signals are finished being sent. Otherwise some things that are on turn off.


Anyone else ever had this issue on these remotes?


----------



## mike2060

Anyone make a custom button for their Pioneer Kuro that allows them to switch to a certain AV mode like ISF-Night?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16779801
> 
> 
> ...then out of the blue one time I pick up the remote and it's back to the main menu of all the activities...Only way I can get it back in Watch TV is to shove it's face into the sofa and hit Watch TV and keep it there till the initial power signals are finished being sent...



While I don't know _why_ it's randomly going back to the Activities screen, you probably don't need to bury it's transmitter in the sofa. You'll probably get back to where you want to be by just toggling the "Activities" hard button.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16779801
> 
> 
> then out of the blue one time I pick up the remote and it's back to the main menu of all the activities.
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever had this issue on these remotes?



Not this problem exactly, but something similar. What fixed it for me was to remove the battery and reseat it tightly back into the remote. Doesn't hurt to try that for your issue, but I can't promise it's going to work.


Good luck!


----------



## OlderNDirt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16779801
> 
> 
> I'm having some weird issues with my remote after using it for a few days now.
> 
> 
> It keeps exiting the activity. Like I'll be in Watch TV mode where the controls are controlling the DVR and sound is controlling the AVR, then out of the blue one time I pick up the remote and it's back to the main menu of all the activities.
> 
> 
> Only way I can get it back in Watch TV is to shove it's face into the sofa and hit Watch TV and keep it there till the initial power signals are finished being sent. Otherwise some things that are on turn off.
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever had this issue on these remotes?



I had the exact same problem and tech support "thought" they could fix it within a couple weeks, and if not, would send me a new one (and I believe they would have). Since I only had it for a week and where I bought it had a 30 day money back satisfaction gaurantee (clearly, I wasn't satisfied), I did some looking and found where I could buy it for almost $50 less. In fairness, I called the original vendor and asked if they would price match, which they refused. So I returned it, bought the cheaper one, and have had no such problem since, close to 2 years now.


I know this doesn't fix your problem, but it is another option. Good luck.


----------



## Lee L

SO, I bought my One right when they first came out In January 08. I am just now starting to see a reduction in battery capacity. We are pretty heavy users with DVRs and nearly all recorded TV veiwing, so lots of skip button presses. Still, we used to be able to go a couple of weeks without recharging and now I can see the battery guage starting to decrease after one night. It will still last 4 or 5 days of use though.


I know batteries are available for it, I just wanted to confirm if anyone else was starting to see teh saem thing.


----------



## ryn996

I got mine this week. It works great, only problem is is has a white line across the screen. I called tech support and we couldn't get it to go away so they are sending me another one. Can't ask for better customer service than that!


----------



## Juncti

Are there any other options to the Logitech PS3 adapter for PS3 control? Seems like reading through the thread I've seen others talking about controlling their PS3 with something other than the official Logitech adapter.


That adapter seems a bit pricey for the function.


----------



## squareeyes

try a google search "ir to bluetooth converter"


i know there is another one that isn't as slick as the logi's but also allows power on/off. i believe it's ir2bt. nyko also makes a usb dongle version that does not allow the power on/off commands.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16789293
> 
> 
> Are there any other options to the Logitech PS3 adapter for PS3 control? Seems like reading through the thread I've seen others talking about controlling their PS3 with something other than the official Logitech adapter.
> 
> 
> That adapter seems a bit pricey for the function.


----------



## Juncti

Wow, the IR2BT makes the logitech adapter look cheap by comparison lol They want $150 for it.


Guess I'll just stick to the controller for now and maybe wait till there's a sale on the Logitech adapter to buy one.


----------



## squareeyes

if i had a ps3 i'd probably go with the logi solution. it looks well designed.

here's a good review of them all:
http://www.remotecentral.com/news/index.html?1 

working back from day six, he reviewed all ir2bt devices on the market.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16791346
> 
> 
> Wow, the IR2BT makes the logitech adapter look cheap by comparison lol They want $150 for it.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just stick to the controller for now and maybe wait till there's a sale on the Logitech adapter to buy one.


----------



## Iceknyght




----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/16791346
> 
> 
> Wow, the IR2BT makes the logitech adapter look cheap by comparison lol They want $150 for it.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just stick to the controller for now and maybe wait till there's a sale on the Logitech adapter to buy one.



Yep, the manufacturer, a good guy, opted a while back to go with a more "full-featured" product that would appeal more to professional installers, etc. I haven't followed the threads on IR2BT in a while, but I would imagine he was just seeing the writing on the wall, anticipating a solution from Logitech.


His original $50 solution was a godsend, and mine works flawlessly (I have full transparent control of the PS3 including on/off function) It does _not_ have to use a USB port on the PS3. In fact, it's not recommended because it wouldn't be able to control the power. However, it is quite flexible allowing the user to either plug the device into an AC adapter, or run on AA batteries, or plug into an "always live" USB port such as those on a DVR or othe STB. The original IR2BT was elegant in its simplicity and tiny footprint (about the size of a pack of cigarettes) as well as it's lack of distracting LEDs. Setup was no more complicated than that of the PS3 Bluetooth remote. Then the Harmony setup is the same as with any other device. Again, mine has worked flawlessly through several PS3 FW updates and I expect it to last at least as long as my PS3 itself.


I'd peruse through eBay to see if you can pick up one of the original ones if the Logitech one is not your style.


----------



## Dennis0201

Hey guys,

Quick question, can I use "Logitech Harmony 550" on "WD TV"??

Thanks~



Dennis


----------



## mtommy79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis0201* /forum/post/16794422
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, can I use "Logitech Harmony 550" on "WD TV"??
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



Yes, it can.

It's under Media Center PC. Works fine.


----------



## 95se

I just got mine yesterday and so far so good! Now for the harder part, the HTPC. Couple questions that I've searched for but haven't found answers to.


- Can I have the One emulate another remote entirely, rather than just learning specific commands? I have a streamzap and I'm not looking forward to learning all those manually.


- I bought the streamzap because I don't really use Windows Media Center and it does a decent job of working with my various media players and mouse scrolling. One area it lacks is customizable buttons (only 4). Are other MCE remotes a decent solution for overall PC control or are they more limited to MCE? I'd like to have more buttons to customize (start/stop/swap apps, etc).


----------



## DIY Guy

95se,


You could check in the Harmony device library to see if the Streamzap is called out in the media PC group. You could then build around that. Just a thought.


----------



## 95se

Thanks Steve/DIY Guy. They do have it listed there and I've got it integrated now. That's saved me a bunch of time. Now to see if I can live with only 4 customizable buttons and/or find a more versatile replacement.


----------



## Dennis0201




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtommy79* /forum/post/16794684
> 
> 
> Yes, it can.
> 
> It's under Media Center PC. Works fine.



I see, thanks for the reply.


Btw, what's different between "550" and "670"??

Which one is better??

They both are available on Amazon and the prices are pretty close.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis0201* /forum/post/16797497
> 
> 
> I see, thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Btw, what's different between "550" and "670"??
> 
> Which one is better??
> 
> They both are available on Amazon and the prices are pretty close.



All of the harmony remotes are activity based and pretty much work the same. The different models are separated by the "bells and whistles" such as button layout, screen size, number of buttons on the screen, touch screen or not, rechargable or not, RF capable or not, etc.


You just pick the one with the right combo of features that fits your needs.


----------



## MatNeh

Hi folks,


I've searched for the answer to this question, and can't find any evidence of it existing:


Is there a theme that allows six activities to be shown on the screen?


According to this post they were "working" on it back in January of 2008. 18 months later have they figured it out?

http://www.itwire.com/content/view/16029/1085/ 



> Quote:
> a) The Harmony One can only display three Activities or Devices on the screen at one time.
> 
> 
> The is a major step backwards from previous models that could display six or even eight at a time. Zaliauskas confirmed the Harmony One is limited to displaying three but that Logitech is working on a six button theme. In other words Logitech itself concedes this is an issue and is working to rectify it.


----------



## natesht

anyone knows if the Harmony one remote is on sale some where??


----------



## stevec325

For those with the PS3 looking for a solution to integrate with their H-1's...


I retired my PS3 when I received my Oppo BDP-83 (but, that's another story with a very happy ending) and so now I have an unused PS3 ToothFairy. The TF was/is an excellent solution to controlling the PS3 (including power on/off).


If anyone is interested - send me a PM.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natesht* /forum/post/16802360
> 
> 
> anyone knows if the Harmony one remote is on sale some where??



Nothing really. Amazon is decent if you're a no tax state. Ebay combined with a Bing cash back is OK.


----------



## natesht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16803693
> 
> 
> Nothing really. Amazon is decent if you're a no tax state. Ebay combined with a Bing cash back is OK.



thanks Joe, will then have to pick from Amazon then


----------



## Techaholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natesht* /forum/post/16802360
> 
> 
> anyone knows if the Harmony one remote is on sale some where??



The EGG has a great deal.


----------



## StuJac

You might also get that price, or any price on-line and call 6thave and ask them to price match and they probably will. They did for me.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techaholic* /forum/post/16816116
> 
> 
> The EGG has a great deal.



Just making sure. Amazon seems cheaper to me, but I could be wrong. Is a coupon involved?


----------



## Jim S

Just got my PS3IR-1000 and it seems to work well with the One. Thought it would be cool if the LCD would display the PS3 red, green, blue, yellow buttons with the actual colors. Since it doesn't display them that way for the PS3 device, are there any devices that do display the buttons that way?


----------



## jedirocker

Hope someone here can help. Components involved in the issue:


Logitech Harmony One Remote

Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K AVR

Motorola DCX3200 cable box

LG BD390 Blu-Ray

XBOX 360


I am running the cable box, Blu-Ray, and XBOX through the AVR via HDMI inputs. The VSX-1019 has a dedicated HDMI port for Blu-Ray called BD. The other ports are HDMI1 (XBOX) and HDMI2 (cable box).


I set the remote's "Watch DVD" activity to have a 5 second delay after AVR power-on before selecting the BD HDMI input. Immediately after putting it on BD, the VSX-1019 switches to TV/SAT, then again to the FM radio.










Same thing occurs when I select the "Watch TV" activity on the remote. The Harmony One remote sends the command and successfully HDMI 2 is selected on the AVR. Then without prompting, the AVR switches to TV/SAT, then to FM radio.










If I use the Pioneer remote to select the appropriate input, the AVR obeys. It is only with the Harmony One that I have this issue. I have revisited settings several times and can't figure out why the unprompted switches are occurring.


Any ideas?


----------



## Techaholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16817822
> 
> 
> Just making sure. Amazon seems cheaper to me, but I could be wrong. Is a coupon involved?



you're right, also buy.com has a good price.


----------



## fpileggi

If you have an Amazon account, check under Today's Deals. My Quick Picks on that page had the One for $172.46 several times over the space of a month. I finally bit on that price. Thats not to say it will appear for you but if ya don't look...


----------



## RMcR

Okay, Harmony One owners. I'm thinking about joining you but it's not clear to me that I can create separate, easy to identify macros I can access via the remote's touch-screen LCD.


Here's what I'm hoping Harmony One will do. If you know that it definitely does or definitely does not do any of these things, I'd like to hear from you.


All of my devices run through my Denon AVR-1910.


First, can I create separate Watch Blu-Ray and Watch DVD macros that can be triggered via the touch screen?


When I touch Watch Blue-Ray, will it switch on the Blu-Ray player, select Blu-Ray as the source for my AVR and enable the Harmony's remote control buttons to control the Blu-Ray player and still control the volume on the AVR?


What If while watching a Blu-Ray disc, I wanted to tweak the picture? Could I use the Harmony to access my plasma tv's user menus without disrupting Blu-Ray playback?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMcR* /forum/post/16824101
> 
> 
> 
> First, can I create separate Watch Blu-Ray and Watch DVD macros that can be triggered via the touch screen?
> *Yes... absolutely. Just don't be confused (as many first-time Harmony users are) by the Harmony terminology... you will be setting up separate "activities", not macros. When you define an activity, the Harmony automatically sets the startup and shutdown "macros" based on how you defined your system and activity.*
> 
> When I touch Watch Blue-Ray, will it switch on the Blu-Ray player, select Blu-Ray as the source for my AVR and enable the Harmony's remote control buttons to control the Blu-Ray player and still control the volume on the AVR?
> *Yes... that's exactly what a Harmony does.*
> 
> What If while watching a Blu-Ray disc, I wanted to tweak the picture? Could I use the Harmony to access my plasma tv's user menus without disrupting Blu-Ray playback?
> *If you do this often, you can (and should) add the plasma setup commands to the custom button pages of the Watch Blu-ray Activity. Every activity button, both hard and soft, is completely programmable with any command from any device you added to the activity.*
> 
> *You can also just temporarily switch to Device mode (which emulates the individual remotes in your collection) to make "unusual" changes. The Device mode buttons are also completely programmable for any command available for that device.*



...


----------



## OzzieP

Can the Harmony One be program to change the video source of my projector automatically(HDMI 1 to HDMI 2) when I select a different source device?


Is there a way to keep the volume control on the same button regardless of what device I select from the top(ie DVD player, Cable Box)?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16831502
> 
> 
> Can the Harmony One be program to change the video source of my projector automatically(HDMI 1 to HDMI 2) when I select a different source device?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to keep the volume control on the same button regardless of what device I select from the top(ie DVD player, Cable Box)?



Yes & yes.


----------



## 95se

The hard power off button shuts on everything that the remote thinks is on, can it be programmed, or can I program a soft button to just shut everything off? My power ons and offs have been inconsistent so I've been doing some of it manually so when I shut stuff off I seem to always have one component left on.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *95se* /forum/post/16833620
> 
> 
> The hard power off button shuts on everything that the remote thinks is on, can it be programmed, or can I program a soft button to just shut everything off? My power ons and offs have been inconsistent so I've been doing some of it manually so when I shut stuff off I seem to always have one component left on.



- nope, you can't program the hard button for power off... it's already "programmed" to shut down your devices as you defined it to do so in your activity...

- technically speaking, you "could", but it would likely have the same issues you are having now

- sounds like either user error (not pointing the remote long enough to get all the commands where they need to go) or a setup issue to me. possible issue with device delays. is it always the same component that is on?


----------



## StuJac

You have to tell it if you want any devices to remain on at all times, like a cable box or a TiVo. It's all in the set-up of both the devices and the activities. Above poster is also correct; keep it pointed towards the devices to be turned on/off as the beam isn't as strong as it needs to be, imho.


----------



## ccotenj

what's "interesting" is that people seem to have varying experience with the ir output strength... i've seen several comments along the lines of stujac's, but ime, i can point mine anywhere in my room and it works... same thing for the one i use downstairs... so i think that's a ymmv type of thing...


----------



## StuJac

Yeah-possibly. For instance, it'll run the Tivo from pointing almost anywhere but for the PS3 (using the Nyko) and my amp I need to point towards the units or it won't receive the signal. My 2 older MX500's don't need to be pointed anywhere special to work any of my components so that's why I believe the Harmony has a weaker signal, however, this is not and should not be considered a deal breaker because everything else about the remote is a ton better than the MX series.


----------



## ccotenj

yea, i'd agree with that... from all i've read (i never owned one), the mx500 created a veritable flood of ir...


the only component i occasionally have a problem with is the fios box... for the most part, i can leave the remote sitting on the couch and push the buttons and everything works... that being said, my room DOES have it's share of reflective surfaces...


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/16832645
> 
> 
> Yes & yes.



Where does it explain how to set up those macro's then?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16834213
> 
> 
> Where does it explain how to set up those macro's then?



you do it when you set the activity up...


you DID set up activities, right?


----------



## OzzieP

Activities set up, but when switching from DVD to Cable Box Projector stays on the previous input(DVD).


Also the volume only works when the device selected is the pre-amp. I should have volume control even if the device selected is DVD?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16834213
> 
> 
> Where does it explain how to set up those macro's then?



When I first set mine up I found it was wrong in a few areas and found the easiest way to deal with it was to delete an activity (or device) and start all over. Once I did that, and with a tweak here and there, it works perfectly on all 8 of my components. Trial and error - you'll get there.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16834532
> 
> 
> Activities set up, but when switching from DVD to Cable Box Projector stays on the previous input(DVD).
> 
> 
> Also the volume only works when the device selected is the pre-amp. I should have volume control even if the device selected is DVD?



As StuJac just mentioned... delete any activities that were created for you automatically (or if you have done a bunch of soft button customization and don't want to lose it, use the re-run setup option). When you set up each activity manually, you will be specifically asked which device controls volume, which device tunes channels, which device is the display and what input each device needs to be on for that activity. It is not at all complicated and you will gain much insight as to what is actually happening when you press "Watch TV".


The other extremely important suggestion I would make is that you use discrete power and input commands for any device that supports them... usually if they do the Harmony will default to them, but not always.


----------



## fpileggi

6AVE Electronics running their promo again. For those looking to get a One, this might be a chance to get one at a good price. A short while back they accepted my price of $169.95(I already had one on the way from Amazon for $172.). Prices seem to be creeping up again on this unit so here's a chance to hopefully get this great remote!


----------



## StuJac

I posted several times in this thread already that 6ave will match any on-line price as long as they have ample stock. I took a print-out from a site and ended up paying $177 for it-months ago. This was at their new PA store but they'll do it over the phone too.


----------



## 95se

Thanks for the input on the "all off" request. I'm having intermittent response from my components, but it's odd because it's the TV in one activity and the Fios box in another, so I've put in soft keys to manually get it right which of course defeats the purpose. I might need to change up my power up order.


It brings up a question for me though. If I use the help function and it turns on the right device and I say 'yes', does it adjust settings (delay, repeat etc) next time I sync? I don't want the help to be a crutch I (and visiting parents) need to rely on, which is why I'm trying to get it working manually and then F with the settings.


----------



## OzzieP

O.K. I hit the off by mistake and it turned off all of the components.

I don't like the off switch being all so powerful.


Must be a way around that...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16838007
> 
> 
> O.K. I hit the off by mistake and it turned off all of the components.
> 
> I don't like the off switch being all so powerful.
> 
> 
> Must be a way around that...



yes, there is...


learn not to hit it...










you can't disable it...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *95se* /forum/post/16837994
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input on the "all off" request. I'm having intermittent response from my components, but it's odd because it's the TV in one activity and the Fios box in another, so I've put in soft keys to manually get it right which of course defeats the purpose. I might need to change up my power up order.
> 
> 
> It brings up a question for me though. If I use the help function and it turns on the right device and I say 'yes', does it adjust settings (delay, repeat etc) next time I sync? I don't want the help to be a crutch I (and visiting parents) need to rely on, which is why I'm trying to get it working manually and then F with the settings.



hmmm.... just for the heck of it, go through the setup of one of the activities that is giving you a problem again, name it something else ("second watch tv" or something like that), and try using that one... it's possible that there's some kind of funky setup issue... maybe a delay or something... have you ever modified those?


no, unfortunately, "help" only helps you get out of your current situation...


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16838177
> 
> 
> yes, there is...
> 
> 
> learn not to hit it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't disable it...




Can't disable it...


----------



## ccotenj

it wouldn't make sense to be able to disable it... it's an activity based remote... things all come on together, and all go off together...


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16838261
> 
> 
> it wouldn't make sense to be able to disable it... it's an activity based remote... things all come on together, and all go off together...



One should have a little more control over it, like maybe not have the all off so accesible, but be able to move it to another page on the touch screen, or maybe just have that as an off for current device, and have an all off burried on one of the screens.


----------



## ccotenj

again, it wouldn't make sense... you need to think of "activities", NOT "devices"...


if you are turning devices off and on with soft buttons, you do not have your activities set up correctly... you should NEVER have to do this...


----------



## OzzieP

Want's wrong with having both activities and devices? If I only want to turn off one of the devices and not all of them?


Maybe I am just more used to my Phillips that would let me either turn ON/OFF a specific device ONLY, or run a macro and turn ON/OFF a series of devices.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

The idea is that if you have your activities set up properly, you should never have to do it. You can set up your remote to turn off devices when exiting an activity. So if you go from your "Watch DVD" activity to "Watch TV," it will turn off the DVD.


I run into problems with mine, since I have a DVR/DVD in one unit. So I have to be careful if I am done watching a movie, whilst my DVR is recording. You miss taping one episode of a show and you never hear the end of it. . .


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16840522
> 
> 
> One should have a little more control over it, like maybe not have the all off so accesible, but be able to move it to another page on the touch screen, or maybe just have that as an off for current device, and have an all off burried on one of the screens.





You could actually do that... but it would be a real PITA to use, imo:
In your device setups, configure your devices so they stay on all the time.
In your activity setup, manually add the PowerOn commands for the appropriate devices to the startup sequence
In your activity setup, add your individual device PowerOff commands (or create a sequence that has all the PowerOff commands for that activity) to your custom button pages.

With this setup, the activity would start up normally. When you wanted to shut it down, you would have to use your custom power button(s) in the custom pages to shut off the devices, then hit the regular Harmony master power button to tell the remote that you are done with the activity.



So... it can be done, but there really is nothing to gain and much to be lost:
First and foremost, you will lose the remote's unique ability to monitor device power states, which will always make it a hassle to end an activity... and ESPECIALLY when you switch directly between activities... particularly if any of your devices use PowerToggle instead of discrete PowerOn/PowerOff. Even if you personally are happy dealing with these issues... a less technical/interested person using your system might have a problem.
Second, it is much more likely that you will accidentally hit your custom power button(s) on the touch screen than it ever will be that you will hit the real master power button by accident. The master power button is small, out of the way, and requires a firm press. I have had many Harmony remotes in several locations around my house and my kid's apartments and have NEVER accidentally hit the power button. It just doesn't happen.
The "one button on"..."one button off" aspect of the Harmony remotes - along with the extreme ease of moving directly between different activities - are what make them unique in comparison to most other handheld remotes. It makes using them more akin to using a "real" AMX/Crestron control system. If you don't utilize the capabilities of the remote... you might as well have bought a $15 universal remote at Home Depot.

I'm really puzzled why you find one of the best features of a Harmony remote to be problem for you... just use it the way it was intended. It does an excellent job of handling power commands when used as intended.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16840582
> 
> 
> Want's wrong with having both activities and devices? If I only want to turn off one of the devices and not all of them?
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just more used to my Phillips that would let me either turn ON/OFF a specific device ONLY, or run a macro and turn ON/OFF a series of devices.



You need to think of the Harmony "Activity" as that macro you had on your Philips... When properly programmed, there should never be a need to manually control power or switch inputs on a device. If you have two setups you run that are nearly identical except that one uses an additional device that the other doesnt... just program them both as unique activites... switching directly between those two activities will power on/off the extra device, swap inputs if necessary... and leave everything else alone.


I have a fairly complex setup with three unique Watch TV activities (Cable w/ STB, Cable w/o STB, OTA) and the Harmony makes it a snap to use each mode. Why would I (or anybody else) want to have a single Watch TV activity and then manually have to switch antenna and/or video inputs and power on/off the STB and antenna controller? Having a different Activity for each variation makes it a one button swap between activities... and gives me a unique set of favorite channels for each setup to boot... plus pages of macros for the antenna controller are visible only in the OTA version instead of complicating the cable activities... the tuning functions are shifted properly between the TV and STB... all with one button. I also NEVER go into Device mode... when properly programmed, Device mode should be use only in the rarest of cases... like when running an Audyssey setup on an AVR... a fairly rare necessity.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16840582
> 
> 
> Want's wrong with having both activities and devices? If I only want to turn off one of the devices and not all of them?



why would you want to do that? again, you need think of everything you do as an "activity", not individual devices...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16841017
> 
> 
> I'm really puzzled why you find one of the best features of a Harmony remote to be problem for you... just use it the way it was intended. It does an excellent job of handling power commands when used as intended.



+1...


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16841017
> 
> 
> You could actually do that... but it would be a real PITA to use, imo:
> In your device setups, configure your devices so they stay on all the time.
> In your activity setup, manually add the PowerOn commands for the appropriate devices to the startup sequence
> In your activity setup, add your individual device PowerOff commands (or create a sequence that has all the PowerOff commands for that activity) to your custom button pages.
> 
> With this setup, the activity would start up normally. When you wanted to shut it down, you would have to use your custom power button(s) in the custom pages to shut off the devices, then hit the regular Harmony master power button to tell the remote that you are done with the activity.
> 
> 
> 
> So... it can be done, but there really is nothing to gain and much to be lost:
> First and foremost, you will lose the remote's unique ability to monitor device power states, which will always make it a hassle to end an activity... and ESPECIALLY when you switch directly between activities... particularly if any of your devices use PowerToggle instead of discrete PowerOn/PowerOff. Even if you personally are happy dealing with these issues... a less technical/interested person using your system might have a problem.
> Second, it is much more likely that you will accidentally hit your custom power button(s) on the touch screen than it ever will be that you will hit the real master power button by accident. The master power button is small, out of the way, and requires a firm press. I have had many Harmony remotes in several locations around my house and my kid's apartments and have NEVER accidentally hit the power button. It just doesn't happen.
> The "one button on"..."one button off" aspect of the Harmony remotes - along with the extreme ease of moving directly between different activities - are what make them unique in comparison to most other handheld remotes. It makes using them more akin to using a "real" AMX/Crestron control system. If you don't utilize the capabilities of the remote... you might as well have bought a $15 universal remote at Home Depot.
> 
> I'm really puzzled why you find one of the best features of a Harmony remote to be problem for you... just use it the way it was intended. It does an excellent job of handling power commands when used as intended.



Thanks for your reply.


I want to use the activities, but if I am in the middle of an activity and I decide to turn OFF the ceiling fan, can't I just select ceiling fan OFF without having to exit the "Watching DVD" activity?


When I program my older Phillips I was able to use macros or use it like $15.00 remote control on the fly. This is new to me and maybe I am just not used to the logic of this remote yet.


Also not sure how it moniters a device's power state, I mean it really does not know if a device is actually on or not, just that it sent a signal to turn a device on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16841183
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> I want to use the activities, but if I am in the middle of an activity and I decide to turn OFF the ceiling fan, can't I just select ceiling fan OFF without having to exit the "Watching DVD" activity?
> 
> 
> When I program my older Phillips I was able to use macros or use it like $15.00 remote control on the fly. This is new to me and maybe I am just not used to the logic of this remote yet.



Ahhhh... the old ceiling fan, lol.


You should never have to exit the activity. Just add the fan commands to the watch TV activity. Similarly, I have my X10 IR lighting controller added to every one of my activities, but nothing happens with it for any activity startup or shutdown. What I have is a custom page that identically appears as the last page in every activity... and that page has all of the required X10 commands that I need. I could add them to the activity startups if I wanted to, but have never seen the need. The lighting page is just available on the remote at all times in all activities and I use it as necessary to turn on/off/dim the three controlled lights in my room. You could easily do the same for your IR controlled fan.


BTW... if you didn't realize it you do not have to exit an activity to use device mode. Just go to device mode directly from the activity, and when you finish using device mode you will be returned to where you were in Activity mode. However, if you find yourself doing this on a regular basis, why don't you just add the commands you are accessing via Device mode to the activity? You can add commands freely from any device you have to any activity.


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16841227
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... the old ceiling fan, lol.
> 
> 
> You should neve have to exit the activity. Just add the fan commands to the watch TV activity. Similarly, I have my X10 lighting controller added to every one of my activities, but nothing happens with it for any activity startup or shutdown. What I have is a custom page that identically appears as the last page in every activity... and that page has all of the required X10 commands that I need. I could add them to the activity startups if I wanted to, but have never seen the need. The lighting page is just available on the remote at all times in all activities and I use it as necessary to turn on/off/dim the three controlled lights in my room. You could easily do the same for your IR controlled fan.



Yes, I also of X10 lighting and Levitron controlled sconces and high hats. So you are saying these can all be be added to my activities(macros) without them actually turning off and on at will. I need to have a custom page within the activity for these devices.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16841280
> 
> 
> So you are saying these can all be be added to my activities(macros) without them actually turning off and on at will.



Exactly... much simpler that way. Just add the lighting controller device to all of your activities... but you are not required to necessarily issue any commands at startup. You can either ignore it at activity startup but still have access via a custom page in the activity, or you can manually add the appropriate commands to set the preferred lighting scene at the beginning of the activity (and restore it to "normal" lighting at the end of the activity) and STILL leave the custom lighting page in the activity so you can modify the lighting at will.


----------



## OzzieP

Appreciate the response, I will continue to tinker with it, and read more about it.

Just curious, did you manually load your devices in the beginging, or did you tell the software what devices you have and let it load it automatically for you and then you added your on activities?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16841349
> 
> 
> Appreciate the response, I will continue to tinker with it, and read more about it.
> 
> Just curious, did you manually load your devices in the beginging, or did you tell the software what devices you have and let it load it automatically for you and then you added your on activities?



Yes... each device was loaded manually, and the device settings reviewed to make sure that discrete power and input commands are being used whenever possible.


NEVER let it automatically create activities for you, lol. The Q/A oriented manual procedure is very easy to use and also helps you to understand the underlying logic of what's going on. When the manual procedure is completed, you can go into the advanced activity setup and add more devices to the activity that wouldn't normally be part of a particular activity... such as your lighting controller.


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16841418
> 
> 
> Yes... each device was loaded manually, and the device settings reviewed to make sure that discrete power and input commands are being used whenever possible.
> 
> 
> NEVER let it automatically create activities for you, lol. The Q/A oriented manual procedure is very easy to use and also helps you to understand the underlying logic of what's going on. When the manual procedure is completed, you can go into the advanced activity setup and add more devices to the activity that wouldn't normally be part of a particular activity... such as your lighting controller.



That's what I thought, and it was probably the first mistake made on this end. Will delete all and start from scratch, this will help me get a handle on the logic.


Thanks again!!!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16841485
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, and it was probably the first mistake made on this end. Will delete all and start from scratch, this will help me get a handle on the logic.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!!



One more thing... you can/should add your "new" activities manually but I would suggest that you leave your existing activities intact until you get the new version tweaked-out to your liking. This will leave you with your old activities functioning so you are not forced to redo all of them immediately.


----------



## OzzieP

Got it, make sure plan B works before you make it plan A!


----------



## Stevetd

Here's one for you guys. I set up a "XM on DirecTV" activity. I don't want the TV to come on normally and will use the favorites option to change channels. I did it under the "Listen to Music" option. The problem is that I want to be able to turn the TV on and off at will, not with the activity. Now I know there is several ways to do it but, I want the remote to remember that the TV is on if I change activities. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## QN52

Okay I just got my system and remote today and i have it somewhat working but there are still little hitches.


With everything off, I press Watch TV and my AVR, TV turns onto the right inputs (I have my cable box to always on).


I then hit Play Xbox360 and the AVR changes inputs and turns the 360 on---sometimes. Sometimes it doesn't but does with 4-5 pushes of the "no 360 is not on" on the help menu.


I then press watch tv again (while playing 360) and it sometimes changes inputs on the AVR---most of the time it does but ther ehave been 2 times out of 5 or 6 that it didn't---but did after going through the help menu. However, the 360 does NOT turn off even though I have it set to send a power off command when exiting the play 360 activity?


Any thoughts? The software seems really bad in terms of navagating to find the different hidden options.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/16844010
> 
> 
> Here's one for you guys. I set up a "XM on DirecTV" activity. I don't want the TV to come on normally and will use the favorites option to change channels. I did it under the "Listen to Music" option. The problem is that I want to be able to turn the TV on and off at will, not with the activity. Now I know there is several ways to do it but, I want the remote to remember that the TV is on if I change activities. Any ideas? Thanks.



To have the remote keep track of the TV's power state, you will need to create two separate activities... one activity would be "XM w/o TV", and the other would be "XM w/ TV". Then you can switch between activities at will and nothing should change except the TV power and input.


Also... I don't believe that "Listen to Music" activities support favorites... to use the Harmony favorites and SquareEyes nice icons you may have to set them both up as Watch TV activities... in which case you may need to trick the remote into not turning the TV on for the "w/o TV" version (the simplest way to do that may be to add a dummy TV device and specify that TV as the display for the "w/o TV" version.)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QN52* /forum/post/16844023
> 
> 
> Okay I just got my system and remote today and i have it somewhat working but there are still little hitches.
> 
> 
> With everything off, I press Watch TV and my AVR, TV turns onto the right inputs (I have my cable box to always on).
> 
> 
> I then hit Play Xbox360 and the AVR changes inputs and turns the 360 on---sometimes. Sometimes it doesn't but does with 4-5 pushes of the "no 360 is not on" on the help menu.
> 
> 
> I then press watch tv again (while playing 360) and it sometimes changes inputs on the AVR---most of the time it does but ther ehave been 2 times out of 5 or 6 that it didn't---but did after going through the help menu. However, the 360 does NOT turn off even though I have it set to send a power off command when exiting the play 360 activity?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? The software seems really bad in terms of navagating to find the different hidden options.



If the operations are intermittent but they get it right when they do work, it most likely needs some tweaking of the delay settings.


----------



## QN52

Thanks, I will take more time to read the thread on delay settings. I see that the 360 seems to have an issue taking IR off commands every now and then from other posters here.


Cheers


----------



## OzzieP

I see the Harmony 1100 has pretty much the same features as the Harmony One, besides it having a larger screen and looking more like a tablet is there any real major difference in the actual features?


----------



## yyztmmb

Largely based on the helpful advice and feedback in this thread, I picked up a Harmony One today.

Currently, I have a very simple and modest system, but the Harmony is the first step of many in a serious upgrade process.

I had this running my gear in no time. Very simple, if you're not in a hurry!

Just wanted to stop in and say a quick "Hello" and thank you to the people who contribute so much to helping techno-phobes like me have a fighting chance !!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16844052
> 
> 
> To have the remote keep track of the TV's power state, you will need to create two separate activities... one activity would be "XM w/o TV", and the other would be "XM w/ TV". Then you can switch between activities at will and nothing should change except the TV power and input.
> 
> 
> Also... I don't believe that "Listen to Music" activities support favorites... to use the Harmony favorites and SquareEyes nice icons you may have to set them both up as Watch TV activities... in which case you may need to trick the remote into not turning the TV on for the "w/o TV" version (the simplest way to do that may be to add a dummy TV device and specify that TV as the display for the "w/o TV" version.)



since my wife likes to listen to the music only channels on fios, what i did was define a "listen to fios" activity as a dummy "watch tv" activity... then i modified the setup to add a delay that allowed everything to complete the hdmi handshakes, followed by issuing the discrete "off" command to the display...


a bit kludgey, but it works, and you can use the favorite channel icons then...


i like the scenario you described of just using a dummy tv device better though (as usual, i didn't think of the easy/simple way







)... that would eliminate having to issue the "off" command... i'll try setting it up that way and see what happens...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16844773
> 
> 
> I see the Harmony 1100 has pretty much the same features as the Harmony One, besides it having a larger screen and looking more like a tablet is there any real major difference in the actual features?



Personally, I like the larger hard button array on the H1 better than the 1100. However, besides what you mentioned, the biggest difference of all is that the 1100 supports RF, which is superfluous in many systems but indispensible in others.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16844863
> 
> 
> since my wife likes to listen to the music only channels on fios, what i did was define a "listen to fios" activity as a dummy "watch tv" activity... then i modified the setup to add a delay that allowed everything to complete the hdmi handshakes, followed by issuing the discrete "off" command to the display...
> 
> 
> a bit kludgey, but it works, and you can use the favorite channel icons then...
> 
> 
> i like the scenario you described of just using a dummy tv device better though (as usual, i didn't think of the easy/simple way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... that would eliminate having to issue the "off" command... i'll try setting it up that way and see what happens...



The dummy TV idea just popped into my head when I was thinking through his request, but I can't think of any reason it wouldn't work and it should be simpler to set up than just about any other way (assuming you haven't maxed out on devices).


I have a similar activity for Music Choice channels via TWC, but I always have the TV on so just one activity is set up for it. It's really no different than my normal Watch TV activity except that for the unique set of favorites and that it goes to the Classic Rock channel automatically at startup.


----------



## ccotenj

yea, i can't think of why it won't work either... cleaner than my original kludge, that's for sure...


----------



## joe221

Welcome to all the new folk getting their Ones! In case we hadn't noticed #5000!!! Yay to OzzieP!


For the newbies I also want to give a heads up to Post #1, I've put some FAQ type info and links. Also http://www.iconharmony.com is incredible for getting some way cool icons for your favorites, makes your One look very professional! squareeyes is a member here and the artist behind the icons! If not the original design (some are his!!) then making them look perfect on the One. Have fun with your new remote!


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16844052
> 
> 
> To have the remote keep track of the TV's power state, you will need to create two separate activities... one activity would be "XM w/o TV", and the other would be "XM w/ TV". Then you can switch between activities at will and nothing should change except the TV power and input.
> 
> 
> Also... I don't believe that "Listen to Music" activities support favorites... to use the Harmony favorites and SquareEyes nice icons you may have to set them both up as Watch TV activities... in which case you may need to trick the remote into not turning the TV on for the "w/o TV" version (the simplest way to do that may be to add a dummy TV device and specify that TV as the display for the "w/o TV" version.)



I believe that is the answer! Thanks!


----------



## natesht

If anyone interested in buying the Harmony one for 171$ including shipping and taxes, check out 6ave, they are having name your price week right now


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16844052
> 
> 
> Also... I don't believe that "Listen to Music" activities support favorites... to use the Harmony favorites and SquareEyes nice icons you may have to set them both up as Watch TV activities... in which case you may need to trick the remote into not turning the TV on for the "w/o TV" version (the simplest way to do that may be to add a dummy TV device and specify that TV as the display for the "w/o TV" version.)



"Listen to Music" does support favorites.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16846128
> 
> 
> "Listen to Music" does support favorites.



i just went and tried it, and it does now have an option to "listen to music from cable/satellite" option that will allow you to have favorites...


iirc, this option didn't exist when i set mine up, so it would appear to be a new feature that came in somewhere along the line... either that, or i just missed it before, which is entirely possible...


----------



## rowbarre

Does anyone else wish there were some type of sleep timer built into the remote? I seem to fall asleep watching tv quite often and this would be a great feature for me. Currently I added the sleep commands for my tv and avr to my "watch tv" activity but when this happens the remote is out of sync. It would be great if you could have a sleep timer for the entire activity.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16846148
> 
> 
> i just went and tried it, and it does now have an option to "listen to music from cable/satellite" option that will allow you to have favorites...
> 
> 
> iirc, this option didn't exist when i set mine up, so it would appear to be a new feature that came in somewhere along the line... either that, or i just missed it before, which is entirely possible...



i think you may have missed it the first time. listen to music via a satellite tv dvr/stb has been in the software for at least a few years-- since i had my old 720. it could also be that it only shows up when creating the activity manually.

either way. glad it works for you. i love using my music choice and local radio icons in favorites. i wish harmony would bring the same functionality to traditional and satellite radio tuners as well.


----------



## ccotenj

thanks randy... not the first time i've kinda "blipped" by something useful...


----------



## squareeyes

i hear ya chris,

i've been using/testing harmony remotes for years now and i still find 'new' features that have been there all along. these forums have been instrumental in my harmony u. schooling.


----------



## ccotenj

well, i feel a little bit better now, knowing that the guru misses stuff too...










it's kinda like that game "othello".... 5 minutes to learn, a lifetime to master...


----------



## cadmium

Probably dumb frequently asked question, but is there any way to add a command to run before/after a favorite channel?


I have a Tivo, and would like to send the Live TV command before and the enter command after to enable things to work smoother.


----------



## TL5

I have the H1, and am planning on buying the new Oppo blu-ray player. I would like to set up an activity on the H1 to switch the Oppo from outputting bitstream audio via HDMI to PCM, and of course another one to switch back to bitstream. Is this possible? If so, can someone point me in the right direction on how to do this?


Thanks!!!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/16848842
> 
> 
> Probably dumb frequently asked question, but is there any way to add a command to run before/after a favorite channel?
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo, and would like to send the Live TV command before and the enter command after to enable things to work smoother.



not a dumb question...










you can send the "enter" command after (that's part of device setup, it will ask you whether or not you want to send an "enter" when changing channels), but not a command "before"...


unless someone has come up with a workaround... you could create a soft button for every one of your favorites and do it that way, but you couldn't use the icons at that point...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5* /forum/post/16849363
> 
> 
> I have the H1, and am planning on buying the new Oppo blu-ray player. I would like to set up an activity on the H1 to switch the Oppo from outputting bitstream audio via HDMI to PCM, and of course another one to switch back to bitstream. Is this possible? If so, can someone point me in the right direction on how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



carefully write down each step in the process (i.e. which buttons on the remote you have to push to do what you want), and then add that sequence to the activities that you want... it may take a bit of tweaking (delays, etc.), but you should be able to do it...


----------



## cadmium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16850266
> 
> 
> not a dumb question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can send the "enter" command after (that's part of device setup, it will ask you whether or not you want to send an "enter" when changing channels), but not a command "before"...
> 
> 
> unless someone has come up with a workaround... you could create a soft button for every one of your favorites and do it that way, but you couldn't use the icons at that point...



Well the enter button will certainly help. Thanks!


----------



## jwhart

Sony VPL VW-60 on/off problem with Harmony One


Regardless of which activity I select, in most cases, the Sony projector fails to turn on so I'm forced to use "Help" to solve the problem. The problem recurs when I turn off the activity - the projector fails to turn off. Any suggestions on how to "fix" this?


Regards,


Jack


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/16850662
> 
> 
> Sony VPL VW-60 on/off problem with Harmony One
> 
> 
> Regardless of which activity I select, in most cases, the Sony projector fails to turn on so I'm forced to use "Help" to solve the problem. The problem recurs when I turn off the activity - the projector fails to turn off. Any suggestions on how to "fix" this?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jack



Contact Harmony, I have heard of some guys with JVC projectors have the same issues, and Harmony came up with a unique code for them that worked.


Worth a try


----------



## Marcus Tbone

When I use my Harmony One to control the volume on my Pioneer SC-05 receiver, it changes the volume a little too quickly. It is difficult to fine tune it to a specific volume. Is there a way to make it adjust the volume in smaller amounts?


Edit: Hang on. I'm trying reducing receiver repeats from 3 to 2.


Edit Again: That fixed it. Thanks everyone! ;-)


----------



## jwhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/16850677
> 
> 
> Contact Harmony, I have heard of some guys with JVC projectors have the same issues, and Harmony came up with a unique code for them that worked.
> 
> 
> Worth a try



Unfortunately, their support, which used to be the best I've ever encountered, has changed. Once your past 90 days, they charge $29 per incident. I'm hoping that someone else experienced this problem and can provide the solution.


Regards,


Jack


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcus Tbone* /forum/post/16850997
> 
> 
> When I use my Harmony One to control the volume on my Pioneer SC-05 receiver, it changes the volume a little too quickly. It is difficult to fine tune it to a specific volume. Is there a way to make it adjust the volume in smaller amounts?
> 
> 
> Edit: Hang on. I'm trying reducing receiver repeats from 3 to 2.
> 
> 
> Edit Again: That fixed it. Thanks everyone! ;-)



glad we could help!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/16851135
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, their support, which used to be the best I've ever encountered, has changed. Once your past 90 days, they charge $29 per incident. I'm hoping that someone else experienced this problem and can provide the solution.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jack



Just email them... that support is still available and they are still VERY good.


----------



## QN52

Just a wuick question....if i have devices set to be turned off when not in use, then there is no need to set up a "send power off" command when exiting an activity and starting a new activity that doesn't include that device (ie changing from watch dvd to watch tv---it will turn off the dvd player automatically?)


Thanks


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QN52* /forum/post/16851649
> 
> 
> Just a wuick question....if i have devices set to be turned off when not in use, then there is no need to set up a "send power off" command when exiting an activity and starting a new activity that doesn't include that device (ie changing from watch dvd to watch tv---it will turn off the dvd player automatically?)
> 
> 
> Thanks



yes. when changing activities, it will turn off the devices you no longer need and turn on the ones that you do need...


----------



## theSteam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16845610
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new folk getting their Ones! In case we hadn't noticed #5000!!! Yay to OzzieP!
> 
> 
> For the newbies I also want to give a heads up to Post #1, I've put some FAQ type info and links. Also http://www.iconharmony.com is incredible for getting some way cool icons for your favorites, makes your One look very professional! squareeyes is a member here and the artist behind the icons! If not the original design (some are his!!) then making them look perfect on the One. Have fun with your new remote!



Thanks JOE!


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/16851135
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, their support, which used to be the best I've ever encountered, has changed. Once your past 90 days, they charge $29 per incident. I'm hoping that someone else experienced this problem and can provide the solution.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jack



I agree that their support was once of the best I have ever encountered. In fact I have urged many people to purchase the H1 because of their excellent tech support.


All I can say is *"WHAT A SHAME"!*


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyc guy* /forum/post/16852380
> 
> 
> i agree that their support was once of the best i have ever encountered. In fact i have urged many people to purchase the h1 because of their excellent tech support.
> 
> 
> All i can say is *"what a shame"!*



+1


----------



## OzzieP

What did they do, outsource it to a country we can't understand, or hire cheaper unknowledgable tech support?


----------



## ccotenj

i believe that they are now charging for support after a period of 90 days, whereas "in the old days", you got phone support forever for free... tech support from harmony has always been 'scripted', so "knowledge" isn't relevant... as far as "outsourced"... logitech is a switzerland based company, so unless you thought you were called switzerland before for customer service, it's been "outsourced" to many different places in the world for a long time...


email support is still free...


not to defend "the man", but given the economics at work, it really kinda makes sense... customer support isn't "free" (those phone techs gotta eat too)...


not saying i like it...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16856341
> 
> 
> i believe that they are now charging for support after a period of 90 days, whereas "in the old days", you got phone support forever for free... tech support from harmony has always been 'scripted', so "knowledge" isn't relevant... as far as "outsourced"... logitech is a switzerland based company, so unless you thought you were called switzerland before for customer service, it's been "outsourced" to many different places in the world for a long time...
> 
> 
> email support is still free...
> 
> 
> not to defend "the man", but given the economics at work, it really kinda makes sense... customer support isn't "free" (those phone techs gotta eat too)...
> 
> 
> not saying i like it...



Plus the email support remains excellent and, to me, would be the preferred means of contact even if free phone support was available.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16856363
> 
> 
> Plus the email support remains excellent and, to me, would be the preferred means of contact even if free phone support was available.



yup, agreed... when i've emailed, either to ask questions or get codes added, it's always been prompt and thorough... imo, you actually get better answers when you email rather than call, but that could just be me...


----------



## mike2060

Is there anyway of changing the Activity icons? I want to make an activity for listening to my iPod through my Pioneer receiver but I have to jump through hoops to program it in. Basically I did it by programming a "Listen to Radio" activity then edited it from there. Now all there's left to do is to not have the radio icon next to my activity and I'm all set.


----------



## TRT

Best remote I've ever owned. Works like a charm. Once I added the network logo's for the touch screen, it became a super remote in my eyes.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike2060* /forum/post/16871411
> 
> 
> Is there anyway of changing the Activity icons?...



No.


----------



## citico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike2060* /forum/post/16871411
> 
> 
> Is there anyway of changing the Activity icons? I want to make an activity for listening to my iPod through my Pioneer receiver but I have to jump through hoops to program it in. Basically I did it by programming a "Listen to Radio" activity then edited it from there. Now all there's left to do is to not have the radio icon next to my activity and I'm all set.



Sorry, you are out of luck. Many, many requests have been made to Logitech for this feature but so far nothing.


----------



## OzzieP

Can they be changed in the Harmony 1100?


----------



## mike2060

I really wish if they had a more powerful customization utility designed for power users. It just seems way too noob friendly. Although I still really like it.


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike2060* /forum/post/16874282
> 
> 
> I really wish if they had a more powerful customization utility designed for power users. It just seems way too noob friendly. Although I still really like it.



I know what you mean, the Phillips remotes do allow this power customization that you speak of, but the outpriced themselves to me compared to what they use to be. I thought the Harmony 1100 had a more aggressive custmization utility but have not been able to confirm it yet.


----------



## citico

The "One" has sequences(macros) capability. The 1100 does not support sequences(macros). The 1100 is IR/RF with extender. The "One is IR only.


----------



## OzzieP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citico* /forum/post/16876990
> 
> 
> The "One" has sequences(macros) capability. The 1100 does not support sequences(macros). The 1100 is IR/RF with extender. The "One is IR only.



Not sure what you mean by sequence macros, my understanding is the 1100 does support macros(activities), what do you mean by sequence macros?


----------



## QN52

Okay so I've been having this issue lately:


I press "Play PS3" and my AVR doesn't change inputs....so I press help and then it changes to the correct one.


The weird thing, is that I can switch from Watch TV to Play 360 and back and forth and the AVR changes inputs fine each time without having to press help...it just doesn't work for the first time when going to Play PS3. Very strange, as I'm not sure what the issue could be?


I hold the remote at the same position for everything so I know the AVR can get the signal from where I am pointing it--as it works when I press help.


Any thoughts? Do I just need to bump up the repeats from 0 to 1? I have it at 0 because it was pressing volume up/down twice when it was on repeats of 3.


Also, it seems that my PS3 becomes disconnected from my controller after using the harmony 4-5 times to turn it on/off...I need to usb the controller to the ps3 to sync them again and then the harmony works again? Any ideas on that?


----------



## QN52

Bumping repeats didn't help. Np idea works for 2 of 3 activities.


----------



## squareeyes

i believe it may be your delay settings. go to the troubleshooting section of the software and follow the onscreen instructions to get to those settings.

it's either that or perhaps an hdmi control issue. which may only be the case if your ps3 is hdmi i/o and your 360 is not. either way, it may be worth checking.


----------



## roth79

I am trying to setup favs with icons and when I hit any channel over 2 digits, It doesnt take the 3rd digit, for example 202 is cnn, I get 20, 212 nfl network, I get 21, there is no channel their so I get nothing. I dont know what the problem is, anyone please.



Thanks,


R


----------



## ccotenj

go into device setup for the set top box...

go into advanced setup...


click through by saying "next" until you get to the screen that asks "how do you select channels"...


set that to the "correct" option...


----------



## Marcus Tbone

Over the last couple of weeks I've read through all 169 pages of this thread.










For anyone who thinks that I might now be an expert, note that comprehension was not always my priority










I have other things I'd like to do now, including:

1) set up a music choice activity (with favorites)

2) improve my 'listen to radio' activity to have some direct tune selections

3) start working my way through the 'pioneer sc-05/sc-07' AVR thread (400 pages







)


Since I don't want to fall behind on this thread while I'm working those other things, I'm hoping that there will be no further posts (unless, of course I, have a question).


Thanks, for your support.


----------



## frankmar

When I press to activate the TV and AVR, the TV goes always on but not the AVR and I am aiming straight at the AVR. tia


----------



## Raker13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QN52* /forum/post/16882305
> 
> 
> Okay so I've been having this issue lately:
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that my PS3 becomes disconnected from my controller after using the harmony 4-5 times to turn it on/off...I need to usb the controller to the ps3 to sync them again and then the harmony works again? Any ideas on that?



I seem to be having the same problem with the PS3 disconnecting/locking up after using the Harmony adapter/H1. It's repeatable, 4-5 times perfect, then lockup. I have to do a manual pushbutton off/on reboot of PS3 and then it's OK for the next 4-5 times.


I have read others are having the same issues. I have not been able to discern if it's the adapter or the H1. I think it's PS3 adapter related though.


I hope a firmware update will fix this seemingly common issue with the PS3 adapter/H1.


----------



## wtwieder

I am a new Harmony One user. It took several hours of work, both alone and with Logitech Customer Service to get this unit set up right. It works great now, although persistence was needed to get rid of all the HELP connect issues. Now my devices connect without needing any Help.


I do have a question for which I have had conflicting answers. Regarding the battery life, is it safe to keep the remote in the charging cradle at all times when not using the remote? According to the FAQ on the Logitech web site it is ok. According to two different customer service representatives, they recommended to insure long battery life, only putting the remote in the charger when the battery is getting low.



Are there actual users in the forum who have tried it both ways and can comment on their experience with the Harmony one? Perhaps somebody has checked to see if the charger completely turns off after fully charging the remote. The light on my charger always stays on, so I don't know whether it is still delivering a trickle charge or not that could be bad for a lithium cell.


----------



## ccotenj

leave it in the cradle...


it's a lithium ion cell, and will not suffer from "memory" damage...


charging batteries isn't rocket science... i think it's safe to assume that the logitech engineers provided you with a charger that will not damage the unit...


imo, there are other more important things in life to stress about...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16889929
> 
> 
> When I press to activate the TV and AVR, the TV goes always on but not the AVR and I am aiming straight at the AVR. tia



more details please... how is your activity set up?


do you possibly have hdmi control/cec/viera link/etc. turned on in either of the components?


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtwieder* /forum/post/16890925
> 
> 
> I am a new Harmony One user. It took several hours of work, both alone and with Logitech Customer Service to get this unit set up right. It works great now, although persistence was needed to get rid of all the HELP connect issues. Now my devices connect without needing any Help.
> 
> 
> I do have a question for which I have had conflicting answers. Regarding the battery life, is it safe to keep the remote in the charging cradle at all times when not using the remote? According to the FAQ on the Logitech web site it is ok. According to two different customer service representatives, they recommended to insure long battery life, only putting the remote in the charger when the battery is getting low.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there actual users in the forum who have tried it both ways and can comment on their experience with the Harmony one? Perhaps somebody has checked to see if the charger completely turns off after fully charging the remote. The light on my charger always stays on, so I don't know whether it is still delivering a trickle charge or not that could be bad for a lithium cell.



The ONE uses a lithium-ion battery so leaving it in the cradle is not an issue as lithium-ion batteries are not prone to having a 'charge memory' like older ni-cad's did. But I tend to only charge mine when the indicator shows that it needs a charge. I do this mainly as a cost saving issue as it will consume enery all the time, it may not be much but over time it will add up and I am cheap.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcus Tbone* /forum/post/16889196
> 
> 
> Over the last couple of weeks I've read through all 169 pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who thinks that I might now be an expert, note that comprehension was not always my priority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have other things I'd like to do now, including:
> 
> 1) set up a music choice activity (with favorites)
> 
> 2) improve my 'listen to radio' activity to have some direct tune selections
> 
> 3) start working my way through the 'pioneer sc-05/sc-07' AVR thread (400 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Since I don't want to fall behind on this thread while I'm working those other things, I'm hoping that there will be no further posts (unless, of course I, have a question).
> 
> 
> Thanks, for your support.



don't feel alone... many of us have that "comprehension" problem...










1) use a "listen to music" activity. there's an option for "listen to music (satellite tv) that will allow you to set up favorites. thanks to randy (and another poster) for teaching this to me last week.


2) depends on the avr. some have discretes for the presets. note that these presets aren't always defined in the harmony database, but if you can identify them (the manufacturer's website and/or remote central are good sources for this), harmony support will add them to your profile. also, depending on whether or not your avr will accept direct tuning commands, you might be able to kludge something up and assign it them to softbuttons.


3) c'mon over. we don't bite.







start with the first post.


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891216
> 
> 
> more details please... how is your activity set up?
> 
> 
> do you possibly have hdmi control/cec/viera link/etc. turned on in either of the components?



the Viera link on the tv is not highlighted therefore off


The AVR Hdmi setup:

Auto Lipsync on

hdmi audio output AMP

Hdmi contron ON

Stadby Source Hdmi1

Poweroffcontrol ON


Like I said it does not alway happen, but when it does the tv goes on but AVR remains in Standy.


Then I close the units and restart again and everything works Normal.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/16891240
> 
> 
> The ONE uses a lithium-ion battery so leaving it in the cradle is not an issue as lithium-ion batteries are not prone to having a 'charge memory' like older ni-cad's did. But I tend to only charge mine when the indicator shows that it needs a charge. I do this mainly as a cost saving issue as it will consume enery all the time, it may not be much but over time it will add up and I am cheap.



gonna take an AWFUL long time for it to "add up"...










out of curiosity, i just plugged mine into my kill-a-watt, and it draws 0.05 amps and uses 2 whole watts... and that's while actually charging...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16891249
> 
> 
> the Viera link on the tv is not highlighted therefore off
> 
> 
> The AVR Hdmi setup:
> 
> Auto Lipsync on
> 
> hdmi audio output AMP
> 
> Hdmi contron ON
> 
> Stadby Source Hdmi1
> 
> Poweroffcontrol ON
> 
> 
> Like I said it does not alway happen, but when it does the tv goes on but AVR remains in Standy.
> 
> 
> Then I close the units and restart again and everything works Normal.



hmmm... odd...


any flourescent lights in the room? candles?


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891289
> 
> 
> hmmm... odd...
> 
> 
> any flourescent lights in the room? candles?



No, and it happens during the day also.


If I close my tv with its own remote, the tv closes and the Avr goes into standby mode.


All inputs are connected to the AVR by Hdmi and AVR to tv through Hdmi.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16891326
> 
> 
> If I close my tv with its own remote, the tv closes and the Avr goes into standby mode.



when both are on? i.e. both the avr and the tv are on, and when you press "off" on the tv's remote, the tv turns off and the avr goes into standby?


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891214
> 
> 
> leave it in the cradle...
> 
> 
> it's a lithium ion cell, and will not suffer from "memory" damage...
> 
> 
> charging batteries isn't rocket science... i think it's safe to assume that the logitech engineers provided you with a charger that will not damage the unit...
> 
> 
> imo, there are other more important things in life to stress about...



That's true that lithium cells will not suffer from "memory" damage, but it is also true that they can be EASILY damaged by overcharging or overdischarging. Most lithium operated devices protect the batteries by shutting down before overdischarging. However, a lot of chargers continue to give a trickle charge after completing the charging of the cell. Because lithium cells don't lose their charge easily, trickle charges, overtime, overcharge and destroy the cells prematurely. I just wonder whether the Harmony One charger totally shuts down or not, because I have read within this thread of people complaining that their replacing a $40 battery in less than a year. Could that be because they leave the battery in the charger? Or is that battery lifespan typical if you leave the battery in the charger or not?


I would bet that if people are using the remote every day and recharging every day, there wouldn't be a much of a problem with overcharging even if the charger trickle charged, but if they only used the remote on weekends, the battery might get damaged by leaving it in the charger continuously without being discharged.


I suppose some people who can afford a $250 remote control, don't care if they spend another $40 every year to power it. I am not stressing myself out about that, but why would I want to be bothered by having to replace a battery a lot sooner than I need to?


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891280
> 
> 
> gonna take an AWFUL long time for it to "add up"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, i just plugged mine into my kill-a-watt, and it draws 0.05 amps and uses 2 whole watts... and that's while actually charging...



Could you measure to see if after fully charged, whether the charger continues to give a trickle charge or not? If it totally shuts down, there is no problem. As I said before, if it doesn't shut down, there could be a problem of overcharging and damage to the cell, if you don't use your TV remote daily.


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16892601
> 
> 
> when both are on? i.e. both the avr and the tv are on, and when you press "off" on the tv's remote, the tv turns off and the avr goes into standby?




when both the tv and avr are on, and use the tv remote to close the tv, both tv and avr shut off(standby mode)


Although the tv looks closed, its still in standby mode.


----------



## ccotenj

for wtweider...


sure, i can do that for you...


fwiw, the great majority of consumer grade li-ion charger/battery combinations (read: i'm not aware of any that don't, but that doesn't mean they don't exist) these days contain overcharge protection circuitry...


second fwiw... even daily heavy usage wouldn't drain the battery enough to require sitting in the cradle long to recharge it... and a completely drained battery charges in a "reasonable" amount of time...


third fwiw (although this is indirect evidence)... in the "internet enabled world", where anyone with a keyboard can broadcast to the world any "problems" they might have, if overcharging the battery was an issue, there would be blogs, sites, multiple threads on multiple discussion sites, etc. proclaiming the end of the world is coming because their battery is overcharging and failed early...


take those three "fwiw" together, and i'm comfortable in saying that overcharging isn't an issue... iow, don't lose sleep over it...


i _believe_ that the cause of most of the premature battery failures was found to be related to a firmware issue that resulted in the backlight never shutting off on the remote... that issue was identified and fixed quite some time ago... since then, i can't recall very many reported issues...


as a side note, off the top of my head, i believe the battery in the h1 is rated for 300 cycles...


----------



## ccotenj

frankmar... ok, now we are getting somewhere.... where we are getting, i'm not sure yet... i need to think about this one a bit... others will start to chime in as well, since it's monday and they are getting back to "work"...










there's conflicting evidence at work here... you have viera link shut off on the tv, yet when you use the power off button on the tv remote, it shuts down both the tv and the avr...


did you check to ensure that hdmi control is turned off in the avr as well?


did you (in the past) program the tv's remote to also control the avr?


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16894309
> 
> 
> for wtweider...
> 
> 
> sure, i can do that for you...
> 
> 
> fwiw, the great majority of consumer grade li-ion charger/battery combinations (read: i'm not aware of any that don't, but that doesn't mean they don't exist) these days contain overcharge protection circuitry...
> 
> 
> second fwiw... even daily heavy usage wouldn't drain the battery enough to require sitting in the cradle long to recharge it... and a completely drained battery charges in a "reasonable" amount of time...
> 
> 
> third fwiw (although this is indirect evidence)... in the "internet enabled world", where anyone with a keyboard can broadcast to the world any "problems" they might have, if overcharging the battery was an issue, there would be blogs, sites, multiple threads on multiple discussion sites, etc. proclaiming the end of the world is coming because their battery is overcharging and failed early...
> 
> 
> take those three "fwiw" together, and i'm comfortable in saying that overcharging isn't an issue... iow, don't lose sleep over it...
> 
> 
> i _believe_ that the cause of most of the premature battery failures was found to be related to a firmware issue that resulted in the backlight never shutting off on the remote... that issue was identified and fixed quite some time ago... since then, i can't recall very many reported issues...
> 
> 
> as a side note, off the top of my head, i believe the battery in the h1 is rated for 300 cycles...



I am only trying to find out the truth. The FAQ states that you won't hurt the battery by keeping it in the cradle. Two customer service representatives recommended to me NOT keeping the Harmony One in the cradle unless it needed to be charged; then to remove it when charged. Who is correct?


I have quite a lot of experience with rechargable lithium ion batteries and chargers when it comes to flashlights. Most of those chargers continue to give a trickle charge, and most rechargable lithium users on the CandlePower forums (devoted to flashlights) warn to take the cells off of the charger as soon as they are charged. Flashlight people like to test and quote runtimes and know that lithium ions deteriorate giving shorter and shorter runtimes, when kept on the charger too long, even though only a trickle charge is flowing.


----------



## ccotenj

hey, it's your head... if you want to bloody it by beating it up against a brick wall, go for it...










as far as customer service reps go... ime (and this isn't unique to logitech, it's true of many companies), first level tech support isn't exactly "reliable"... ymmv...


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16894550
> 
> 
> hey, it's your head... if you want to bloody it by beating it up against a brick wall, go for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as customer service reps go... ime (and this isn't unique to logitech, it's true of many companies), first level tech support isn't exactly "reliable"... ymmv...



Hey, if I didn't enjoy beating my head against a brick wall, I shouldn't have bought this remote.







I'll bet I spent at least 5 hours trying to get this remote to work right with my system! Getting these remotes to work right is not a challenge for people who want something simple and quick. Those people probably, if they are using this remote, are probably content to be pressing the help button all of the time just to get their compenents to connect right. I wasn't, and it took several calls and many hours to not only get everything to work right, and also to rearrange the commands in as user friendly manner as I could get them for me and my wife. At the time I was taking this beating, I am not sure I enjoyed it, but now that I look at the results, I am very happy I did. Now that I do have it the remote the way I like it, I just want to keep it that way. So if I obsess about battery life, please bare with me.


BTW, for most part I was quite happy with the Level 1 support I got from Logitech. (I'll bet I called them at least 4 or 5 times). I have no reason to question their recommendations, even though it differs with the FAQ which is the company line. While I will hope this is NOT true, the company line, the FAQ, could also be self serving since Logitech isnn't giving you a warranty on the battery and will be more than happy to sell you new ones.


----------



## distinct101

Anyone know the best way to deal with the rubber on the back of the H1 peeling off? I was thinking about sanding the back, but I do not know the actual result. My other idea was just scraping off the entire rubber back. It feels uncomfortable holding it because of some of the rubber parts being cut/worn off.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891280
> 
> 
> gonna take an AWFUL long time for it to "add up"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, i just plugged mine into my kill-a-watt, and it draws 0.05 amps and uses 2 whole watts... and that's while actually charging...



Sorry, I thought the







would be enough to enough to get the point out that I was joking


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/16898935
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be enough to enough to get the point out that I was joking



oops...










no, probably the







would have worked better...


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16894370
> 
> 
> frankmar... ok, now we are getting somewhere.... where we are getting, i'm not sure yet... i need to think about this one a bit... others will start to chime in as well, since it's monday and they are getting back to "work"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's conflicting evidence at work here... you have viera link shut off on the tv, yet when you use the power off button on the tv remote, it shuts down both the tv and the avr...
> 
> 
> did you check to ensure that hdmi control is turned off in the avr as well?
> 
> 
> did you (in the past) program the tv's remote to also control the avr?




The Hdmi control on the AVR is *turned ON*


and the tv remote is not programmed for the AVR, since I only *got the AVR about a month ago.
*


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/16898481
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best way to deal with the rubber on the back of the H1 peeling off? I was thinking about sanding the back, but I do not know the actual result. My other idea was just scraping off the entire rubber back. It feels uncomfortable holding it because of some of the rubber parts being cut/worn off.



Contact Logitech. That should simply not happen.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/16899136
> 
> 
> The Hdmi control on the AVR is *turned ON*
> 
> 
> and the tv remote is not programmed for the AVR, since I only *got the AVR about a month ago.
> *



I was starting to think you may have an incompatibility between the AVR and TV. I think you need to turn off HDMI control on the AVR. It's sensing the TV turning off and going to sleep. I have the AVR889 and am pretty sure I turned off HDMI controls. I have no control issues at all. Try this and tell if it gets fixed.


----------



## ccotenj

ummm... frank? from my first response to you....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16891216
> 
> 
> do you possibly have hdmi control/cec/viera link/etc. turned on in either of the components?



turn off hdmi control in the avr...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16899555
> 
> 
> Contact Logitech. That should simply not happen.



+1... i abuse my remote pretty badly, and the worst it has on the "rubberized" part is scuffs... not even a sign of peeling...


----------



## Lee L

My Harmony One gets tons of use, I got it right at launch and I see nothing other than slight scuffs either.


My old Pronto 3000 had the rubber start to peel and it aggravated me so I just gradually rubbed it all off while sitting there watching TV over a few nights.


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16900388
> 
> 
> ummm... frank? from my first response to you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn off hdmi control in the avr...



thanks guys

Turned off the HDMI control on the AVR, opened both the tv and avr then with the tv control, shut the tv and the avr remained on.


One other question, when I take the H1, blank screen than the menu comes on, within a second I press the tv& avr to come on. could it be you have to wait around 3 seconds when the screen lights come on and then press select on what I want. maybe the problem I am too fast for the H1


----------



## ccotenj

cool... glad we got you functional...










hmmm... you should be able to push the activity icon once the screen lights up, but if you find it's having difficulties, it might not hurt to wait a second or two...


----------



## David Susilo

My apology if this have been asked before:


what is the optimum resolution for the Harmony One slideshow? (??? pixels x ??? pixels)


Thank you.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16919428
> 
> 
> My apology if this have been asked before:
> 
> 
> what is the optimum resolution for the Harmony One slideshow? (??? pixels x ??? pixels)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



176 x 222


----------



## jwhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16856429
> 
> 
> yup, agreed... when i've emailed, either to ask questions or get codes added, it's always been prompt and thorough... imo, you actually get better answers when you email rather than call, but that could just be me...



After receiving excellent support via email, I must withdraw my original criticism and agree. Phone support attempted, unsuccessfully to solve this problem several times and one email did the trick. The instant phone surprise did "spoil" but as a CPA, I did question how any company could afford to offer unlimited instantaneous telephone support for their products. Actually, I prefer the email route!


Cheers,


Jack


----------



## DougSmith

Has anyone figured out if it is possible to speed up the send time of the remote? I have looked, but I think not. I decreased my interkey delay and repeats to zero, but the remote still appears to be sending a signal that lasts for close to 1 second (judging by the length of time the little 'send icon' appears). So the thing that happens with multiple button presses now (using short delays) is that I just get a delayed reaction upon scrolling through menus. What is the point of allowing a 100 ms interkey delay (or zero for that matter) if the remote takes 1 sec to send the signal?


-Doug


----------



## djoberg

I'm a newbie to the Harmony One but I just had to chime in to say how much I LOVE this remote! I just got it programmed about two hours ago and I'm familiarizing myself with the layout and all the features. I will NOT miss the remotes I've had to use for the following equipment:


Pioneer PRO-151FD Elite KURO

Onkyo 705 AVR

Panasonic BD30 Blu-ray player

Toshiba A30KU HD DVD player

Dish Network VIP-622 HD DVR

Sony C725 CD player


The Harmony works like a charm and I'll be telling all my techie friends that it's worth every penny (in my case "20,000 pennies" from Amazon) you may have to pay for it.


----------



## 120inna55

Just wanted to post a little FYI on cleaning the H1.


My remote gets quite grimey. Small droplets of gatorade, as well as obvious fingerprints and smears from dirty hands.


Using a microfiber cloth designed for PDA screens, etc, just doesn't cut it. A light mist of water followed by a vigorous buffing with the microfiber cloth works better, but I've discoved a _very_ light mist of Stoner's Invisible Glass works perfectly. I've used Stoner's for years for cleaning the glass on my cars. Normally, I would discourage using anything like this on something like the H1 for fear it would fade or ruin the plastic. However, I've done this 3 or 4 times since purchasing the H1 in February 2008, and it still looks like new.


For trouble-free cleaning, I recommend removing the battery first.


----------



## mcallister

I'm installing a new front projection system using a Seymour AV electric screen. Does anyone know if the codes are in Harmony's database? I'm not sure where to look?


----------



## David Susilo

I'd like to program my harmony one so when I press pause on my remote the room light will go up to a preset level (Lutron -- which is already programmed in). Is there a way to do that?


----------



## John923

I'm still looking into getting a harmony one and have a question. My Samsung LN-T4671 has 5 input capability and even its remote has to cycle through to get to the one desired. Does the harmony have a way to remember a particular input or do you have to cycle through?


Thanks,

John


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/16926068
> 
> 
> I'm still looking into getting a harmony one and have a question. My Samsung LN-T4671 has 5 input capability and even its remote has to cycle through to get to the one desired. Does the harmony have a way to remember a particular input or do you have to cycle through?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



yes it can cycle them for you, but it may not need to if your device has discrete commands for each input. just because the factory remote requires it doesn't mean it doesn't have discrete commands as well. check for the commands when you add the tv as a device


----------



## SouthernSaltine

I just deleted my old PS3 device and installed the updated PS3 device. (im getting the addapter tomorrow) I went through and customized my buttons on the touch screen, but its giving me an extra page with repeated buttons when the remote is updated. It gives me the PS, TopMenu, Pop Up Menu, & Eject twice for some reason?? I have 4 pages set up, but when i update the remote it gives me 5 pages with these extras and i cant get rid of them?? I go back in setup and it shows it correctly but the remote is not correct.. Anyone else get extra comands that you did not add/ setup?


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/16926077
> 
> 
> yes it can cycle them for you, but it may not need to if your device has discrete commands for each input. just because the factory remote requires it doesn't mean it doesn't have discrete commands as well. check for the commands when you add the tv as a device



This worked very well on all my Sony XBR displays.

The Sony remote does NOT have individual input buttons and requires you to scroll through the input menu, to your desired input.

The Harmony One database however has all the individual inputs listed, and you can program the Harmony One to go directly to that input.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcallister* /forum/post/16924765
> 
> 
> I'm installing a new front projection system using a Seymour AV electric screen. Does anyone know if the codes are in Harmony's database? I'm not sure where to look?



I can't imagine a screen having too many commands. Up Down Stop?? Just learn them if you can't find them.


----------



## jpinks

Hey I am looking to get a Harmony One and I was using there tool to check compatibility. The Denon 3310 isnt listed yet and I was wondering if I put in another Denon model if the codes were the same. This is the 2nd universal remote I will have owned the first one was years ago and ended up in the trash. Just how much control of my electronics will I have. Will it be just like using their own remotes?? Will all the features be accessible? All the rest of my electronics are listed including my projector.


Thanks in advance

JP


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16924908
> 
> 
> I'd like to program my harmony one so when I press pause on my remote the room light will go up to a preset level (Lutron -- which is already programmed in). Is there a way to do that?



anybody?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpinks* /forum/post/16943770
> 
> 
> Hey I am looking to get a Harmony One and I was using there tool to check compatibility. The Denon 3310 isnt listed yet and I was wondering if I put in another Denon model if the codes were the same. This is the 2nd universal remote I will have owned the first one was years ago and ended up in the trash. Just how much control of my electronics will I have. Will it be just like using their own remotes?? Will all the features be accessible? All the rest of my electronics are listed including my projector.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> JP



If this is a new model, they will add support for it if you email their support.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16943779
> 
> 
> anybody?



You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.


Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).


----------



## AtriIshaya

Why can't I post here?

This is a test


----------



## AtriIshaya

I just spent 10 minutes writing a post and was told I couldn't.

Another test


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16945061
> 
> 
> You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.
> 
> 
> Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).



Logically, I understand what I should do, but I can't seem to find the way to create two functions for the pause button. Does it need to be under "activity" or can it be under "device"? It seems like what you're saying is that I should make a "pause" activity and then assign that activity to a device's pause function.


----------



## AtriIshaya

OK lets try again

I bought the Harmony 1 at Circuit City when they were going belly up. Had a Pioneer 6010 and Onkyo surround system w/ PS3 at the time. Upgraded to the Pio 1019 and then got the Logitech adapter for the PS3. Oh if I could only have known then what I know now. Everything was great except that the Pio AVR would turn on then off when activities were initiated. Called tech support (Oh God, wish I hadn't done that). I'm a retired ( very early ) well adjusted person. Please understand that I followed all tech instructions to the T, and each step took me farther away from realizing my goal: "One remote to rule them all." I believe that Harmony 1 support is the worst possible scenario. In the end (today) I am right back where I started with all the in betweens resulting in days without the use of my AV system. I had to format the drive on the PS3 in order to release it from commands the H-1 gave it that rendered all my PS3 controls unable to be re-installed or recognized. I am extremely tech savvy and tried all other alternatives to no avail. H-1 response? You're out of your 90 day tech support window!!!! They were never abled to solve the original issue and after 90 hours of tech support which was all used in attempts to solve issues they created, I was told to buy additional help for $29.99!!!! If you are considering purchasing a H-1, BEWARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ggsantafe

Need some help - recently switched from an Onkyo 706 to the Marantz 6003 and I can't get the Harmony One to operate any of the functions on the Marantz - can't even get it to turn on - all components in the system - Sony XBR 40, Pioneer DVD player & the Marantz work using a combination of old remotes - so I know the gear is OK - Any one have experience programming the Marantz 6003?

Your assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AtriIshaya

Don't call tech support!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16945200
> 
> 
> Logically, I understand what I should do, but I can't seem to find the way to create two functions for the pause button. Does it need to be under "activity" or can it be under "device"? It seems like what you're saying is that I should make a "pause" activity and then assign that activity to a device's pause function.



At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.


Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box.


----------



## ccotenj

atri, i'm sorry you had such a bad experience...


that being said, if you go into all your devices and turn hdmi control off, i'm betting your "avr turns off after initiating activity" problem goes away... which, fwiw, is user error, not harmony error...


----------



## HoloQuest

I've had mine for a couple months and have it going very smoothly. I've spent 30 plus hours in total programing mine. Most of this is because the web based software makes you to do hundreds of precision mouse clicks to reorder a simple screen of commands. This issue is well know and beat to death. E-mail Support helped get my Vizio inputs working smoothly with no problem.


Now that I have such control I have a question...


I would like to control a couple of relays to do misc. functions, like turning on my bias lights or CPU.


What are some of the best ways to accomplished this. I have 30 years of hobbyist electronics experience so I could do a kit, or scavage parts from a cheap device like a room fan with a 5 function remote ($29). One way or the other I know I need a remote I can learn ir commands from (or something in the database) and a receiver that I can pull signals from to run relays (or electronic switches).


Like I mentioned I only need a few commands and don''t mind building it. I just don't want to recreate the wheel.


Thanks in advance for your take on it, and all the help I've gotten by reading this thread.


Rick


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoloQuest* /forum/post/16947204
> 
> 
> I've had mine for a couple months and have it going very smoothly. I've spent 30 plus hours in total programing mine. Most of this is because the web based software makes you to do hundreds of precision mouse clicks to reorder a simple screen of commands. This issue is well know and beat to death. E-mail Support helped get my Vizio inputs working smoothly with no problem.
> 
> 
> Now that I have such control I have a question...
> 
> 
> I would like to control a couple of relays to do misc. functions, like turning on my bias lights or CPU.
> 
> 
> What are some of the best ways to accomplished this. I have 30 years of hobbyist electronics experience so I could do a kit, or scavage parts from a cheap device like a room fan with a 5 function remote ($29). One way or the other I know I need a remote I can learn ir commands from (or something in the database) and a receiver that I can pull signals from to run relays (or electronic switches).
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned I only need a few commands and don''t mind building it. I just don't want to recreate the wheel.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your take on it, and all the help I've gotten by reading this thread.
> 
> 
> Rick



All the building blocks you would need, from IR receivers, distribution blocks, relay and switch modules, etc., can be had from Xantech .


For the lighting, you could also use an X10 IR controller and an X10 or Leviton switch/dimmer module. The X10 controller is a standard device in the Harmony database.


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AtriIshaya* /forum/post/16945221
> 
> 
> Everything was great except that the Pio AVR would turn on then off when activities were initiated.



That's an odd one...never experienced that with any of my devices. A few thoughts...I assume you've done some basic troubleshooting like creating an Activity that uses the AVR only to eliminate the other devices as an issue? Are the Power settings correct in the Device setup? I've never seen Repeats cause this type of problem but try reducing the number of repeats for the AVR. Also, once you have the AVR on and you switch to a different activity that uses the AVR what is the behavior?


Edit: Just saw ccotenj's post...he's probably correct.


----------



## SouthernSaltine

Anyone?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/16926552
> 
> 
> I just deleted my old PS3 device and installed the updated PS3 device. (im getting the addapter tomorrow) I went through and customized my buttons on the touch screen, but its giving me an extra page with repeated buttons when the remote is updated. It gives me the PS, TopMenu, Pop Up Menu, & Eject twice for some reason?? I have 4 pages set up, but when i update the remote it gives me 5 pages with these extras and i cant get rid of them?? I go back in setup and it shows it correctly but the remote is not correct.. Anyone else get extra comands that you did not add/ setup?


----------



## The Tophinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/16949820
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I would suggest deleteing the PS3 device entirely, updating the remote without it, then putting it back in and updating again.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AtriIshaya* /forum/post/16945221
> 
> 
> OK lets try again
> 
> I bought the Harmony 1 at Circuit City when they were going belly up. Had a Pioneer 6010 and Onkyo surround system w/ PS3 at the time. Upgraded to the Pio 1019 and then got the Logitech adapter for the PS3. Oh if I could only have known then what I know now. Everything was great except that the Pio AVR would turn on then off when activities were initiated. Called tech support (Oh God, wish I hadn't done that). I'm a retired ( very early ) well adjusted person. Please understand that I followed all tech instructions to the T, and each step took me farther away from realizing my goal: "One remote to rule them all." I believe that Harmony 1 support is the worst possible scenario. In the end (today) I am right back where I started with all the in betweens resulting in days without the use of my AV system. I had to format the drive on the PS3 in order to release it from commands the H-1 gave it that rendered all my PS3 controls unable to be re-installed or recognized. I am extremely tech savvy and tried all other alternatives to no avail. H-1 response? You're out of your 90 day tech support window!!!! They were never abled to solve the original issue and after 90 hours of tech support which was all used in attempts to solve issues they created, I was told to buy additional help for $29.99!!!! If you are considering purchasing a H-1, BEWARE!!!!!!!!



You have spent 90 hours with Logitech tech support about remote control issues? I have no idea how your Pioneer AV receiver would turn off when activities are initiated unless you had it on without having an activity turn it on. When I switch activities, from one requiring my AV receiver being on to another requiring my AV receiver being on, all that happens with my AV receiver is changing to the proper input. When I start an activity not change from an existing activity, any activity, a power on command is send to my AV receiver because it is off. If it was on, it would be turned off, assuming my Harmony One didn't know it was on. This is the simplest of issues with any AV receiver. Either you can't use the romote or your remote is broken but in either event, I would think you would have done something different a few hours into the process. I knew Harmony remotes needed to be more expensive to cover the cost of customer service and tech support but I didn't think anyone would spend 90 hours needing support and still expect more for free.


I am not very tech savvy and this is my first Harmony remote, my total time to set up my Harmony One was no more than 2 hours and any issue was my own doing but easily fixed without tech support. I have a PS3 but use the simple BlueWave remote option with USB adapter and I am happy with that although I do understand that others might want something different which is why Logitech has developed something.


Chris


----------



## Perpendicular

I finally broke down (not cry) and purchased a Harmony One.


So far, so good!


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/16952467
> 
> 
> I would suggest deleteing the PS3 device entirely, updating the remote without it, then putting it back in and updating again.



Tried that, same thing? anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BIBBOYQ

Hi,


I purchased the harmony one to be the answer for my wife been unable to use my setup. So i told her it will solve all the issues, and purchased one.










I must confess it is very good, but setting it up to my system is painful, and the wife is now using the old remote.










I have an panasonic pz82b and a denon 1910 amp.


She wakeup before me and turns on the tv, when starting the amp starts first then the tv. The TV goes to the HDMI connection, not the DVB as i have told it to do.


I have set the timings on the plasma from 6000 now to 12000 ms, and still no luck.


Any help appreciated, as i need to get this to work - or i will be sleeping downstairs


----------



## David Susilo

or tell her that if she can't operate 2 simple remotes, she shouldn't be watching TV







My 10 year old deals with 4 remotes with no problem (HD PVR, HDD DVR, BD and TV)


----------



## ccotenj

bibboyq, make sure you have hdmi control turned off on all your devices... let's see if that works first...


we'll get you functional... we don't want to see you sleeping on the couch...


----------



## BIBBOYQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16967945
> 
> 
> bibboyq, make sure you have hdmi control turned off on all your devices... let's see if that works first...
> 
> 
> we'll get you functional... we don't want to see you sleeping on the couch...



Many thanks this solved the problem, changed the settings in the menu of the TV to default to power on TV.


Looks like i going to get a good night sleep this week, now i need to get the logiec PS3 adaoptor











Happy days


Wish i posted this issue a few days ago!


----------



## ccotenj

good deal... i like easy solutions...










and no, you aren't an idiot...


----------



## David Susilo

yeah. I hate HDMI CEC for that reason. It creates more havoc than bliss.


----------



## ccotenj

me too david... seems like at least 25% of the questions that get asked these days (not just in the remotes forum either) can be answered by "turn off hdmi control"...


i wish the ce's would make the default be "off" and bury the information of how to turn it on DEEP in the manual...


hdmi control is starting to rival "large vs. small" as one of the things that confuses new a/v users the most....


----------



## Perpendicular

Anyone know why Logitech does not have Blu-ray listed under add a device?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perpendicular* /forum/post/16970485
> 
> 
> Anyone know why Logitech does not have Blu-ray listed under add a device?



Blu-ray devices are available in the database and are added as DVD players.


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16970568
> 
> 
> Blu-ray devices are available in the database and are added as DVD players.



I figured that out.

I meant specifically.


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perpendicular* /forum/post/16970485
> 
> 
> Anyone know why Logitech does not have Blu-ray listed under add a device?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16970568
> 
> 
> Blu-ray devices are available in the database and are added as DVD players.



Don't worry, once you get the player's controls set, you can rename the activity. Since I recognize you (Perpendicular) from the Oppo BDP-83 board, I suspect this is the machine you're looking for. It's in the Harmony database. I have one of these too, and have one activity called "Watch Blu-ray" and a different one called "Watch DVD" with slightly different touchscreen commands. You'll find this remote works well with the player. (Might I suggest mapping the Eject function to the Record hard button, since you don't need a Record function with the player?)


Enjoy!


----------



## Perpendicular

Appreciate the feedback!


I guess, I should learn patience and read the Harmony Remote Software.


----------



## |JuiceZ|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blueste* /forum/post/15542227
> 
> 
> moonhawk, I have set up different activities for each. I think the warm up delay on the Pioneer display is goofing with things.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to keep playing with it and check on some other threads. Also, maybe some other Kuro owners on this thread will check in.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Blue



Blue, were you ever able to resolve this issue? I've been running into a very similar problem. All my components are connected via HDMI through an HK AVR-254 to PDP-5020. The issue I'm running into is what initial delay setting to use on the H1 for the KURO. When selecting the "Watch TV" activity, I can't get it to select the digital tv input even though I've tried several combination's of delays and repeat settings. The only work around up to this point has been to use the dreaded "help" button to resend each command. It seems like the remote is trying to send commands to the tv while its still in start-up mode. Here lately, I've also been running into an issue where switching between activities for ex: "Watch Bluray" > "Watch TV" my bdplayer (2550) will power off and the receiver will switch back to HDTV input but the KURO will stay on input. Its only after hitting the help button once again that it switches back to the TV input and even then it'll sometimes switch to analog tv input instead of digital. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *|JuiceZ|* /forum/post/16975557
> 
> 
> Blue, were you ever able to resolve this issue? I've been running into a very similar problem. All my components are connected via HDMI through an HK AVR-254 to PDP-5020. The issue I'm running into is what initial delay setting to use on the H1 for the KURO. When selecting the "Watch TV" activity, I can't get it to select the digital tv input even though I've tried several combination's of delays and repeat settings. The only work around up to this point has been to use the dreaded "help" button to resend each command. It seems like the remote is trying to send commands to the tv while its still in start-up mode. Here lately, I've also been running into an issue where switching between activities for ex: "Watch Bluray" > "Watch TV" my bdplayer (2550) will power off and the receiver will switch back to HDTV input but the KURO will stay on input. Its only after hitting the help button once again that it switches back to the TV input and even then it'll sometimes switch to analog tv input instead of digital. Any suggestions?



What is the start-up delay set for on the display? Large delays are not uncommon with digital displays... typical is 13-15 seconds.


Have manually measured the delay by using the OE remote to turn on the TV and then measure how long it takes before it becomes responsive to other commands?


----------



## In2Photos

Does anybody know, what is the typical time period for the response from emailing tech support?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/16978561
> 
> 
> Does anybody know, what is the typical time period for the response from emailing tech support?



Every contact I have had with them (probably 5-6 times over past 3 years) has been successsfully resolved by 5pm the following business day.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16979224
> 
> 
> Every contact I have had with them (probably 5-6 times over past 3 years) has been successsfully resolved by 5pm the following business day.



Thanks!


----------



## squareeyes

time to start another thread. logi just released their new harmony 900. essentially a harmony one with rf, hard color buttons, and updated gui.


----------



## Wannabe Actuary

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1170063 


good discussion going here already


----------



## squareeyes

perfect. thanks wanna


----------



## gugy

Hi,

I would like to know if anybody have issues with Harmony One and the Pioneer Kuro 151.

My remote does not change the channel inputs for the proper ones once I touch a specific activity on the remote. It is usually the only thing that does not change. If I press the help button then it finally does it.

I am not sure why is that. I have 3 different activities and each one has a specific input for the 151, so every time I change the activity the last input still hanging in there.

I appreciate if anybody have any clue about this.


----------



## rodeoclown

Is anyone else having problems with the www.iconharmony.com site?


I have been trying to get it to open all day. Server down?


Thanks


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodeoclown* /forum/post/16983285
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with the www.iconharmony.com site?
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get it to open all day. Server down?
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's up now!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/16983411
> 
> 
> It's up now!



it's up and running and hasn't been down. it may be a little bogged down with traffic alot higher than usual today.

try clearing your browser's cache and try logging back on.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16344259
> 
> 
> kktk, the media button does (should) operate as you describe... like a favorites list for your cd/dvd jukebox. feature was removed in a sw update snafu and i just read on the harmony forum that a fix is imminent and the feature should be working for the 8xx remotes may/june this year.
> 
> 
> check out the last few pages at: http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/...d=23295&page=1



It may be too soon...but any idea if this particular problem might get resolved in the new harmony 900?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/16983488
> 
> 
> It may be too soon...but any idea if this particular problem might get resolved in the new harmony 900?



that feature is unique to the 8xx remotes. no other harmony remotes (including the 900) have it.


----------



## kktk

yup...saw the posts on the logitech forums....

i guess we cant have everything...


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodeoclown* /forum/post/16983285
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with the www.iconharmony.com site?
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get it to open all day. Server down?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was able to download icons last night around 9pm CDT.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perpendicular* /forum/post/16971691
> 
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!
> 
> 
> I guess, I should learn patience and read the Harmony Remote Software.



I have seen your posts on the BDP-83 threads as well. I have an H1 and a -83... Many of the keys on the -83 remote are not (or were not) in the Logitech DB so I had to "learn" many of the unique-to-the -83 keys.


While this is no big deal to do, it was bothersome as this was mostly discovered during the activity programming and switching back and forth was a pain.....


However, I now have the -83 remote stored away (sans batteries) and use the H1 for all functions...


Great remote - enjoy... (And, I do not think you should exchange this for the 900 just yet - the loss of programming sequences is a huge loss of functionality and one I use a lot in conjunction with the -83 for switching video and audio modes among the devices involved...).


----------



## rodeoclown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/16983423
> 
> 
> it's up and running and hasn't been down. it may be a little bogged down with traffic alot higher than usual today.
> 
> try clearing your browser's cache and try logging back on.



Got in last night and did some downloading...thanks


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/16987560
> 
> 
> 
> Great remote - enjoy... (And, I do not think you should exchange this for the 900 just yet - the loss of programming sequences is a huge loss of functionality and one I use a lot in conjunction with the -83 for switching video and audio modes among the devices involved...).



Funny, you should mention this! This morning, I was thinking how I was going to justify the price difference between it and the One, for two minor features that I wanted in the 900. I'm seriously reconsidering.


----------



## natas777

2 questions


1) I am thinking about getting this remote but was wondering how strong the IR was. Right now most of my controllers have to literally be pointed at directly (we have a coffee table in the way and our devices are low). Does this remote have a stronger then normal IR transmitter?


2) Who has the best deal on the Harmony right now?


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natas777* /forum/post/16991458
> 
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> 
> 1) I am thinking about getting this remote but was wondering how strong the IR was. Right now most of my controllers have to literally be pointed at directly (we have a coffee table in the way and our devices are low). Does this remote have a stronger then normal IR transmitter?
> 
> 
> 2) Who has the best deal on the Harmony right now?



1. In my case the remote is a little stronger than the OEM remotes. I can use it from 20'-25' no problem where as my other remotes were iffy at that length. But with the coffee table issue you should just look into an IR repeater system. mount the receiver in a place that is unaffected by the table, then use a blaster or emitters. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-Remo.../ref=pd_cp_e_0 


2. http://electronics.pricegrabber.com/...oduct/sv=title


----------



## StuJac

My experience is not the same as yours. I also have a coffee table in the way and for some components it's ok; for the amp and other components I have to point it directly at the ir sensor. Although I love this remote I believe it has a weak ir emitter; far weaker than my MX500 although all things considered it's far better.


----------



## jcalabria

Just to add something else into the mix... I would say that my One is at least as strong as any OE remotes that I have, but I still had some difficulty having to aim directly at some devices for them to work. For instance, my Samsung cable box, Oppo DVD and Panny BD players will work with the remote pointed anywhere in the room... ceiling, side wall, back wall...its all good. However, my Samsung TV and my Onkyo receiver require a more careful aim. I cannot blame this on the Harmony as the others are not this way... they just have a narrower angle of acceptance.


My solution to this was the above mentioned







Cables-to-Go IR distribution system . It was inexpensive and works extremely well. It somehow accepts IR commands even if my One is under a pillow and only a little light escapes and reflects off the wall. I actually have one one of the outputs of the distribution block plugged directly into the Onkyo receiver (I had to cover the Onkyo's IR window with some neatly cut black tape), and now the Onkyo is even less critical than the cable box in regard to remote aim.


One thing about the Cables-to-Go IR repeater that you will either love or hate is the extremely bright blue LEDs it has on both the repeater block and IR receiver module... they light up VERY brightly whenever you use the remote. I find the blue lights annoying... but some may find them reassuring.


The IR distribution system also allowed me to hide some secondary IR controlled devices such as my X10 lighting controller and remote RF switch.


----------



## StuJac

Can you provide a link to that? In comparing the One to the oem remotes, it's about as strong as any of them but still weaker than the MX500 which I could point in the opposite direction and it'll work everything but my Marantz which has a weak ir receiver, imho.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16993212
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link to that? In comparing the One to the oem remotes, it's about as strong as any of them but still weaker than the MX500 which I could point in the opposite direction and it'll work everything but my Marantz which has a weak ir receiver, imho.



Link added in my post above.


----------



## amorenod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16993212
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link to that? In comparing the One to the oem remotes, it's about as strong as any of them but still weaker than the MX500 which I could point in the opposite direction and it'll work everything but my Marantz which has a weak ir receiver, imho.



Anything will be weaker than the MX500. According To Remote Central, the MX500 is the remote with the strongest IR signal they've ever reviewed.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16993230
> 
> 
> Link added in my post above.



Thanks-added to my wishlist. Why the reference to "careful consideration should be given to locating near a plasma". I've got a plasma. What up with that?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16993460
> 
> 
> Thanks-added to my wishlist. Why the reference to "careful consideration should be given to locating near a plasma". I've got a plasma. What up with that?



Plasma displays radiate IR energy that can interfere with IR control, since video horizontal scan frequencies fall in the same range as IR control data rates (the display "flashes" IR that looks a lot like a remote control's IR output). When the IR receiver is to the sides of the display, its rarely an issue, but the flexible receiver location these devices allow, not to mention their higher sensitivity, can make them more susceptible to plasma IR emmissions.


If you have ever tried (unsuccessfully - as many here have) to learn commands with your Harmony remote while it is sitting directly in front of a notebook computer, you may have experienced similar interference from the LCD display. Move the remotes off to the side and the learning process works fine. LCD IR emmission is not as strong as plasmas, but when you are THAT close...

Xantech makes a line of similar equipment that costs a bit more but some of their IR receivers are "plasma proof".


----------



## jagmonster

On my three month old H1 the white strip button under the devices label on the touch screen has become a dull gray and flickers until the lcd goes black. Has anyone else had this problem? Updated the firmware again but that didn't change anything. Any fixes to this or should I look to get a replacement?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16993627
> 
> 
> Plasma displays radiate IR energy that can interfere with IR control, since video horizontal scan frequencies fall in the same range as IR control data rates. When the IR receiver is to the sides of the display, its rarely an issue, but the flexible receiver location these devices allow, not to mention their higher sensitivity, can make them more susceptible to plasma IR emmissions.
> 
> 
> If you have ever tried (unsuccessfully - as many here have) to learn commands with your Harmony remote while it is sitting directly in front of a notebook computer, you have experienced similar interference from the LCD display. Move the remotes off to the side and the learning process works fine. LCD IR emmission is not as strong as plasmas, but when you are THAT close...
> 
> Xantech makes a line of similar equipment that costs a bit more but some of their IR receivers are "plasma proof".



Thanks. I'm very interested in it. So, if I put the receiving box to the left or the right of the screen it should be ok, right? Anywhere but in front of it??


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16993761
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm very interested in it. So, if I put the receiving box to the left or the right of the screen it should be ok, right? Anywhere but in front of it??



Should be... especially if it is slightly behind the plane of the display panel... basically, try to keep it in a "shadow" area of the plasma's display output. Even attached to the bottom of the display but set back a little usually will work.


I will add that when we (rarely) use these in commercial plasma installations, we automatically spec the Xantech plasma proof models just to avoid any hassles at the time of installation. However, when I needed one for myself I saved myself a bunch versus the cost of the Xantech and went with the C-t-G model, figuring I could take the time to locate the receiver properly.


----------



## StuJac

Thanks. I have a small ir receiver dongle type device (connected to an hdmi splitter) which sits below and behind the screen and I'm sure I can place the new device next to it.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/16993891
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have a small ir receiver dongle type device (connected to an hdmi splitter) which sits below and behind the screen and I'm sure I can place the new device next to it.



If you don't have any plasma interference issues with that one I suspect that you will be just fine with the other.


----------



## esswun

Hoping someone can please help with a problem I've been having with the following 2 components: Pioneer 5020 TV/Pioneer SC-05 AVR


#1 Activity: Watch TV (use TV and AVR)

#2 Activity: Morning TV (use only TV)


#1 works just fine; the TV powers up, followed by the receiver and then HDMI Control auto-switches the audio from the TV speaker into the receiver and out of my HT speakers. The power button on the Harmony turns them both OFF when done.


#2 is still turning the receiver ON even though AVR isn't in the list of devices for the activity (I'm guessing because of HDMI control from the TV).


I've tried a couple of different things like adding the receiver to activity #2 and sending an OFF signal immediately, but I don't want to have to toggle the receiver ON and then OFF every single time I use #2. This also caused a secondary problem when I use the power button on the Harmony to turn OFF the TV, it would then re-turn the receiver back ON.


I went back into the software and did some guided setup stuff and went back to try again. I started with #2 and it worked correctly, turning ONLY the TV power ON and the receiver stayed OFF. I tried this like 10 times in a row to make sure. I turned the TV OFF and then did activity #1. This worked correctly as well. Turned everything OFF and went back to #2 only this time the receiver started turning ON again!!!


I'm getting really frustrated over this and would be very grateful if anyone has any suggestions or experience with this same sort of problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ccotenj

yes... turn off hdmi control... have your harmony switch the audio...


why fight city hall?


----------



## esswun

If I turn off HDMI control, I can no longer have the on-screen graphic for volume (which I'd like to keep).


Is there any explanation as to why Activity #2 worked correctly 10 times in a row and then started turning the AVR on again only after doing Activity #1?


This leads me to believe that HDMI control can be on and the Harmony will work as I intend, but something changes my #2 if my #1 gets used.


If all else fails then yes I will just have to disable HDMI control, but I wouldn't even be asking this if I didn't see it work right 10 times in a row. I'm still toying with it, trying to find a solution for now.


----------



## ccotenj

yes. because the remote is losing track of the state of the avr.


gotta keep in mind, the harmony is "keeping track" of what is on and what is off...


----------



## Perpendicular

Although, I've only had the Harmony One for a week now, I've had no problems with it working correctly unless I was on top of the equipment. I can have the ir transmitter resting on my body and it still works. At first use, I was surprised to see the sensor at the bottom of the remote and found it odd. I no longer have any misconceptions about it.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perpendicular* /forum/post/17000347
> 
> 
> Although, I've only had the Harmony One for a week now, I've had no problems with it working correctly unless I was on top of the equipment. I can have the ir transmitter resting on my body and it still works. At first use, I was surprised to see the sensor at the bottom of the remote and found it odd. I no longer have any misconceptions about it.



the ir receiver on the bottom of the remote is for teaching the remote commands from remotes or commands not in the database. the ir transmitter is at the front of the remote like any other. not sure if that was the confusion?


----------



## rodeoclown

Thanks to a post I read here, I was able to get my Nyko Blu Wave working with the H1, simply by adding it as a Game Console With DVD.


Is the general consensus that we should also add the Blu Wave as the same device for PLAY GAMES activity? And since I use my PS3 for CD's also, use it for that too, or the standard PS3 setting?


Thanks...just trying to work through this logistically.


----------



## esswun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16996792
> 
> 
> yes... turn off hdmi control... have your harmony switch the audio...
> 
> 
> why fight city hall?



The reason I want the TV/AVR to switch audio is this: When my wife turns the TV on in the morning to watch the news while getting ready for work she just uses TV speakers because it is quieter. She keeps the TV volume at about 20 or whatever. When either of us goes to use the system at any other time, we just power the TV and AVR at the same time, the TV stays at 20, but then it "switches audio", the TV speaker becomes disabled and the sound now comes out of my real speakers. The next morning she can just turn the TV on and walk away without having to adjust TV volume.


I've decided I can live without the on-screen graphics, but disabling HDMI control in both TV and AVR now means the TV volume stays right where it is, resulting in interference having audio come out of both the TV speakers and the system speakers. Now I will have to adjust the TV volume each time I use either activities.


I'm not home at the moment but the only thing I can think of doing is this: Leave the TV speaker on 20 at all times, then when using "Watch TV" with the AVR on, have it mute the TV first. This should work, right?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16996883
> 
> 
> yes. because the remote is losing track of the state of the avr.
> 
> 
> gotta keep in mind, the harmony is "keeping track" of what is on and what is off...



Again, this wouldn't be so frustrating if it didn't work a bunch of times in a row and then fail. Any idea or experience why the remote would lose track of the state of the AVR?


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/17000406
> 
> 
> the ir receiver on the bottom of the remote is for teaching the remote commands from remotes or commands not in the database. the ir transmitter is at the front of the remote like any other. not sure if that was the confusion?










LOL


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perpendicular* /forum/post/17002435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!



that last part of your post made it seem like there was confusion as to what it was there for.


----------



## esswun

I think I figured out what was causing my problems. It may have had something to do with teaching the power toggle from my TiVo remote to the Harmony. Previously, the TiVo power toggle was already programmed for Pioneer, so it actually taught it commands for Pioneer stuff. I might be wrong, BUT I did manage a way to get my activities the way I want and keep the HDMI control on for TV speaker to AVR speaker auto switching and keeping on-screen graphics.

*SC-05*

HDMI control: ON

*5020FD*

Input Setting: Input 4

Power Off Control: ON

Power-On Ready: ON

Hold Sound Status: OFF


Seems to be working as intended. If anyone else has the same setup and wants these activities this should work for you.


----------



## syk69

just want to say i just recently upgraded my 880 to the harmony one and i really like the difference! feels better in hand and loving the touchscreen. the upgrade process was a breeze. just pressed the replace remote button from the software and it transferred all my devices and settings except for the custom buttons which i took a picture of my previous config so i could later re add them.


love the charger station! before it was a pain getting the 880 to sit right for it to charge. the higher resolution screen is real nice as well. for anyone on the fence about upgrading their 880 to this remote...do it!


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/17002553
> 
> 
> that last part of your post made it seem like there was confusion as to what it was there for.



When I first started using the darn thing, I couldn't find the plug-in for the updates. Then, I saw the ir at the bottom and assumed it was for everything. After your Post, sure enough, I took a closer look and could see the other sensor at the very top next to the plug-in once the lcd screen was illuminated. Doh...my bad!


----------



## drudge

Sorry if this has been posted before but I did a search and founed nothing.

Im trying to login to manage my remote from another computer and can no longer find where to login to my Harmony account

Can someone post the URL plz? Thank you.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drudge* /forum/post/17014465
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before but I did a search and founed nothing.
> 
> Im trying to login to manage my remote from another computer and can no longer find where to login to my Harmony account
> 
> Can someone post the URL plz? Thank you.



If possible, you should download and install the latest Harmony software on all the computers you use and use the software interface to access your account... it is the only current and officially supported access method. You can download the software HERE .


However, direct web access is still available, albeit with a very old interface layout equivalent to a few generations old Harmony software... not all features available via the current Harmony software are available via the web interface. Web access can be found HERE .


----------



## drudge

Thanks jcalabria !! Thats the link I was looking for.

I know the software is more current and I use it at home but this works great at work!


----------



## jagmonster

Harmony sent me a replacement H1 for one that had a minor button issue. Told me to destroy the old one once I received the new one. Any problem using the old till it craps out. I know I won't be able to update software or make changes on the old but any reason not to keep using it?


----------



## ccotenj

yes, they send it a special signal from harmony headquarters that makes it explode violently if you continue to use it after you get your new one...










edit: and then they send chuck norris after you...










seriously though, sure, go ahead and use it... like you said, you can't update it, but as long as it does what you need it to do, there's no reason not to use it...


----------



## jagmonster











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/17020973
> 
> 
> yes, they send it a special signal from harmony headquarters that makes it explode violently if you continue to use it after you get your new one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and then they send chuck norris after you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though, sure, go ahead and use it... like you said, you can't update it, but as long as it does what you need it to do, there's no reason not to use it...



Just in case that exploding thing turns out to be true, I'll have the wife power everything on while I hang out in the bedroom.


----------



## ccotenj

oh sure, let the little woman take the brunt of the explosion...










although... come to think of it... nahhhh... i like having her around...


----------



## bradandbree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/17020973
> 
> 
> ...and then they send chuck norris after you...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagmonster* /forum/post/17021305
> 
> 
> Just in case that exploding thing turns out to be true, I'll have the wife power everything on while I hang out in the bedroom.



You really want your wife in the presence of The Chuck Norris? Dude, that's a bad idea. I'm sure she loves you and all, but she's only human, and, well, it's Chuck Norris.


----------



## rgillie66

Help. I have an Elite VSX-01TXH and I want to have it switch to pass through in one of the activities for late night tv viewing so that only the tv speakers are on. Can this be done as part of an activity so that it is done automatically when the activity is chosen.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradandbree* /forum/post/17022008
> 
> 
> You really want your wife in the presence of The Chuck Norris? Dude, that's a bad idea. I'm sure she loves you and all, but she's only human, and, well, it's Chuck Norris.



if chuck norris wants your wife, he comes and takes her... chuck norris doesn't wait for invitations...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgillie66* /forum/post/17027900
> 
> 
> Help. I have an Elite VSX-01TXH and I want to have it switch to pass through in one of the activities for late night tv viewing so that only the tv speakers are on. Can this be done as part of an activity so that it is done automatically when the activity is chosen.



there isn't a discrete for it, not even in the pronto codes, at least not that i've found...


however, you could code a sequence button to do it... carefully write down the keystrokes that you have to make on the remote in order to toggle between "amp" and "through"... then issue those commands as a sequence... i *believe* that sequences are still limited to 5 steps in the software, but you can get around that by having harmony support set it up for you...


----------



## rgillie66

don't want to seem too dense here, but whatm do you mean 'sequencing' and how does it work.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgillie66* /forum/post/17030715
> 
> 
> don't want to seem too dense here, but whatm do you mean 'sequencing' and how does it work.



A sequence is a string of up to five commands that you can assign to one button in an activity. You create them with the "Add a Sequence" function at the bottom of the Customize Buttons page of the Harmony software.


----------



## smithfarmer

I've been pretty content for months now with my H1 and haven't even considered making any further changes but after these recent posts I'm curious if it's possible to string together 2 sequences in an activity?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer* /forum/post/17036654
> 
> 
> I've been pretty content for months now with my H1 and haven't even considered making any further changes but after these recent posts I'm curious if it's possible to string together 2 sequences in an activity?



You can get really creative with the H1 in many ways. My example;


You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.


I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.


After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.


I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.


Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.


It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!


My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.


Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.


The biggest pain is updating the remote between each try to make sure the multi-button presses work the way you want.


----------



## Sgooter

For H1 owners on the Dish Network: Is the H1 a significant improvement over the Dish Network's remote?


I'm considering buying an H1 for my elderly parents to use with their home theater system. They're on Dish with an HD DVR, HDTV, DVD, and an A/V receiver. They can handle the Dish Network remote, so I would think that the H1 should be fairly simple for them to figure out. But would the H1 be a big improvement over the Dish remote? I don't want to fix what ain't broke, unless it would result in a big improvement for them. The Dish Network remote appears to have quite a number of bells and whistles.


I love my H1, but my HT system is on TWC cable.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17045227
> 
> 
> For H1 owners on the Dish Network: Is the H1 a significant improvement over the Dish Network's remote?
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying an H1 for my elderly parents to use with their home theater system. They're on Dish with an HD DVR, HDTV, DVD, and an A/V receiver. They can handle the Dish Network remote, so I would think that the H1 should be fairly simple for them to figure out. But would the H1 be a big improvement over the Dish remote? I don't want to fix what ain't broke, unless it would result in a big improvement for them. The Dish Network remote appears to have quite a number of bells and whistles.
> 
> 
> I love my H1, but my HT system is on TWC cable.



Anytime you can go to one remote it is a big improvement IMO. I have DISH and we never use the DISH remote anymore. The H1 works perfect. I bought a H1 for my parents as well and they seem to love it. They have COX though. The best part is, I can update it and tweek it for them even though I am 1000 miles away from them.


----------



## David Susilo

Hi Guys,


I have a new problem with my Harmony One. The power-up and power-down macros don't seem to work well anymore. Some equipment randomly won't power up (or down). Powering them up or down individually using the Harmony One is not a problem.


This problem only started after I did the firmware update on the remote (yesterday).


Any clue as why is this happening?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/17047526
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a new problem with my Harmony One. The power-up and power-down macros don't seem to work well anymore. Some equipment randomly won't power up (or down). Powering them up or down individually using the Harmony One is not a problem.
> 
> 
> This problem only started after I did the firmware update on the remote (yesterday).
> 
> 
> Any clue as why is this happening?



You can try the "Troubleshoot" button at the top of the screen and then select "none of the above" from the device list to get into the general section and some of the FAQs. The first thing they recommend is to replace the battery.


Good luck.


----------



## David Susilo

That's strange though. I've just used it for less than 2 weeks with no problem. The only change was the firmware. Also if I do the power up (or down) manually using the Harmony One, it works flawlessly. Just the macro that's messed up.


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/17047526
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a new problem with my Harmony One. The power-up and power-down macros don't seem to work well anymore. Some equipment randomly won't power up (or down). Powering them up or down individually using the Harmony One is not a problem.
> 
> 
> This problem only started after I did the firmware update on the remote (yesterday).
> 
> 
> Any clue as why is this happening?



Have you tried cleaning the sensor?


----------



## David Susilo

Which sensor? Also, if it is a sensor problem, wouldn't that mess up other functionality too? Only the macro on/off that's problematic.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17046887
> 
> 
> Anytime you can go to one remote it is a big improvement IMO. I have DISH and we never use the DISH remote anymore. The H1 works perfect. I bought a H1 for my parents as well and they seem to love it. They have COX though. The best part is, I can update it and tweek it for them even though I am 1000 miles away from them.



Thanks much for the quick reply. I'm now leaning even more toward the H1 for my parents.


----------



## balpers

Logitech has erased my account. When I log on, the account comes up just fine. The problem is that it is empty. There is no record of the current contents of my H1.


I want to do some tweaking, but I am afraid of losing my current assignments and sequences.

*Is there any way to upload the complete contents of my remote into my account?*


Please help. Thanks,


Burt


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/17047526
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a new problem with my Harmony One. The power-up and power-down macros don't seem to work well anymore. Some equipment randomly won't power up (or down). Powering them up or down individually using the Harmony One is not a problem.
> 
> 
> This problem only started after I did the firmware update on the remote (yesterday).
> 
> 
> Any clue as why is this happening?



This same problem happened to me too but then I noticed that I was standing too close to the equipment and had to back up a bit.


Sorry.....originally, I thought maybe something was blocking your sensor like dust or fingerprints. Just trying to help!


----------



## David Susilo

I'll try to back off a bit and see what happens. Thanks for the idea.


PS: I can't seem to remember how to change the delay between commands in the macro. Can anybody please remind me? Thanks. (I'm thinking maybe the delay is too short and the IR repeater got confused.)


----------



## MordredKLB

I recently added the Harmony PS3 sensor to my Harmony One. I configured the activity the way I wanted, changing a bunch of custom buttons, and adding control from other devices to the activity. However, when I download it to the One, the buttons are NOT what I specified. Some of them are missing, some of them are blank, some from one of my devices refuse to be added no matter where I put them. They show up just fine under the Harmony software, but they don't appear when I use the remote.


For example, on the first page I added PS and Eject to the bottom row. When downloaded they were replaced by Power Off and a blank space. Power Off does power off the device and the blank spot does nothing.


Anybody have this happen I know how to fix it? I tried searching this thread, but didn't have any luck finding out if anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MordredKLB* /forum/post/17053366
> 
> 
> I recently added the Harmony PS3 sensor to my Harmony One. I configured the activity the way I wanted, changing a bunch of custom buttons, and adding control from other devices to the activity. However, when I download it to the One, the buttons are NOT what I specified. Some of them are missing, some of them are blank, some from one of my devices refuse to be added no matter where I put them. They show up just fine under the Harmony software, but they don't appear when I use the remote.
> 
> 
> For example, on the first page I added PS and Eject to the bottom row. When downloaded they were replaced by Power Off and a blank space. Power Off does power off the device and the blank spot does nothing.
> 
> 
> Anybody have this happen I know how to fix it? I tried searching this thread, but didn't have any luck finding out if anyone else is having this problem.



By any chance are any of the missing buttons duplicated elsewhere in the custom pages for the same activity? One of my peeves with the Harmony software is that this is not allowed, even though some buttons like "return" or "color" buttons can make perfect sense on multiple pages. The software gives no indication that these are not allowed, but just deletes them when you save the button page. A workaround to this is to assign the command you want to duplicate to a sequence and use the sequence for the additional appearance of the command.


----------



## peter17319

It looks like I need to replace the battery soon. After a little over a year, the battery is going from full charge to dead in one evening of use.










Where is the best/cheapest place to get a replacement? Are there reliable 3rd party batteries on eBay, like with cell phones, etc?




BTW -- I just updated the firmware, so I'll see if that helps...


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> It looks like I need to replace the battery soon. After a little over a year, the battery is going from full charge to dead in one evening of use.



Mine just started doing this as well, but I have only had the remote for about 6 months... I contacted Harmony and after some diagnostics they tried, they are sending me a new remote...


Check the battery to see if you can still get it out... Mine actually swelled up and I can't get it out! As for a replacement, I'd probably contact Logitech to see if you could buy one straight through them...


----------



## David Susilo

wow, what a short lifespan. Now I'm worried with mine!


----------



## Brandito

is there a newer firmware version?


----------



## pm123

I have a PC attached to the TV. I use it to watch video on websites and saved video files. I use a wireless Logitech mouse and keyboard to control it.


I'd love to be able to do this with the H1. Move the mouse up, down, left, right, get a click and a double click, that's all I need.


I'm guessing that the Logitech mouse and keyboard are not IR devices, so the H1 can't control them.


Are there any IR mice that I can attach via usb to a regular PC, and use the H1 to control it?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/17054351
> 
> 
> It looks like I need to replace the battery soon. After a little over a year, the battery is going from full charge to dead in one evening of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best/cheapest place to get a replacement? Are there reliable 3rd party batteries on eBay, like with cell phones, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW -- I just updated the firmware, so I'll see if that helps...



I've seen them on Ebay often. Around $10 if memory serves... If the seller is good I'd say why not.


----------



## MordredKLB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17053565
> 
> 
> By any chance are any of the missing buttons duplicated elsewhere in the custom pages for the same activity? One of my peeves with the Harmony software is that this is not allowed, even though some buttons like "return" or "color" buttons can make perfect sense on multiple pages. The software gives no indication that these are not allowed, but just deletes them when you save the button page. A workaround to this is to assign the command you want to duplicate to a sequence and use the sequence for the additional appearance of the command.



Nope, that was my first thought, but it wasn't the case. I added a "Lights On" and "Lights Off" buttons to the activity to control my Lutron lightswitch, and it replaced them with commands for the PS3.


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17058052
> 
> 
> I've seen them on Ebay often. Around $10 if memory serves... If the seller is good I'd say why not.



I see these batteries on Ebay that look like the real thing. But are they?

For 1/3 the price that Logitech sells them, you have to wonder if they are just a Chinese counterfeit. While I know the remote is also made in China, and the batteries could be genuine, you have to be careful with lithium batteries that might not be. A counterfeit battery that isn't protected correctly against overcharging, could swell or even explode inside your remote. I did notice, however, that the same Ebay sellers selling these batteries were also selling external chargers for them. At least if they overcharge and explode there, they won't ruin your expensive remote.


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17054454
> 
> 
> Check the battery to see if you can still get it out... Mine actually swelled up and I can't get it out! As for a replacement, I'd probably contact Logitech to see if you could buy one straight through them...




Well I'll be damned, my battery is also bulging. I couldn't even get it out with a pair of pliers! I don't know if they'll replace the entire remote like yours, since mine is over a year old. But they're usually a stand-up company, so it's worth a shot.


I mean warranty schmarranty -- a little over a year and the battery gets all messed up and swollen? That's pretty f-ed up.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Well I'll be damned, my battery is also bulging. I couldn't even get it out with a pair of pliers! I don't know if they'll replace the entire remote like yours, since mine is over a year old. But they're usually a stand-up company, so it's worth a shot.



Yeah, I tried everything to get that battery out, but there was no way...


The tech guy wanted me (as one of the troubleshooting tips) to take out the battery and do a hard reset... I was like, um, I can't get the battery out, that's my problem! So they sent me a new remote... LOL!


I hope they can do something for you, cause a bulging battery, no matter how long you've had the remote, is not good... And if you can't get the battery out, just buying a new battery is not going to do one bit of good... Good luck!


----------



## whityfrd

got this remote in from amazon last night and all i have to say is holy crap. this remote is probably one of the most advanced pieces of equipment i ever layed hands on. i ditched for remotes in place of this and couldnt be happier. every now and then you get a product that is well thought out from beginning to end and this is it. i took a few minutes to set up my devices, set a few preferences, added some icons to channels and was completely on autopilot from thereon. the fact that the harmony one takes into assumption what should happen with your devices whether watching them or not within the brief setup was pleasing. basically all i have to do from now on is touch one of three buttons on the touch screen for the rest of my days. i was more impressed with this remote than i was impressed with my kuro when i first got it. just amazing.


----------



## jpep13

Is there any special codes on harmony remotes from 6ave.com.

Thanks


----------



## StuJac

When dealing with 6thave just google the item and find the lowest price; call them and give them the price you found and where they can find it for that price and most of the time you'll get it at that price. That's what I did for my One; I paid $159 in April. Also, if you live near one of their stores (Nj & PA) they'll definitely try to make a deal.


----------



## snowghost

I'm guessing there's no official way to back up your configuration except on Logitech's website?


It'd be nice to have a redundancy.


----------



## joe221

/ShamelessPlug On

I want to let all of you know that our own, squareeyes, is going to run in a charity race event. If you'd like to sponsor him I'm linking to the sight so you can learn about the event, and a little more about Randy. If you love those icons for your Harmony remote, maybe you can help sponsor his run.
http://www.active.com/donate/lv09sandiego/randycohen 

Thanks for your time, carry on!







//ShamelessPlug Off


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17066566
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried everything to get that battery out, but there was no way...
> 
> 
> The tech guy wanted me (as one of the troubleshooting tips) to take out the battery and do a hard reset... I was like, um, I can't get the battery out, that's my problem! So they sent me a new remote... LOL!
> 
> 
> I hope they can do something for you, cause a bulging battery, no matter how long you've had the remote, is not good... And if you can't get the battery out, just buying a new battery is not going to do one bit of good... Good luck!




My remote is over a year old, and is out of warranty. So the help I got from support was basically "Here are a few tricks to getting the battery out, just keep trying really hard and you'll probably get it out eventually."


I'm paraphrasing of course, but that's basically it. Oh yeah, and if I damage the remote while forcing out the battery, I got a 50% coupon to buy a new remote.


Logitech is normally a stand-up company, but that is pathetic. Ok, yes, I'm out of warranty. And yes, I understand that batteries lose their charging power and need to be replaced. But a swollen battery after 15 months that will possibly break the remote when I pry it out? And they can't even send me a replacement battery as a way to say "our bad"?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/17070911
> 
> 
> My remote is over a year old, and is out of warranty. So the help I got from support was basically "Here are a few tricks to getting the battery out, just keep trying really hard and you'll probably get it out eventually."
> 
> 
> I'm paraphrasing of course, but that's basically it. Oh yeah, and if I damage the remote while forcing out the battery, I got a 50% coupon to buy a new remote.
> 
> 
> Logitech is normally a stand-up company, but that is pathetic. Ok, yes, I'm out of warranty. And yes, I understand that batteries lose their charging power and need to be replaced. But a swollen battery after 15 months that will possibly break the remote when I pry it out? And they can't even send me a replacement battery as a way to say "our bad"?



I don't see what the problem is, you are out of warranty but they are going to give you a 50% off coupon for a new remote?

That is a lot more than most companies would do!

What do you want, lifetime free replacements?

They wouldn't stay in business for long doing that.


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/17071154
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is, you are out of warranty but they are going to give you a 50% off coupon for a new remote?
> 
> That is a lot more than most companies would do!
> 
> What do you want, lifetime free replacements?
> 
> They wouldn't stay in business for long doing that.



Many battery manufacturers will either fix or replace equipment that is damaged by a faulty battery that leaks or otherwise damages your equipment.

Nobody buying a battery or using a battery expects that it will damage their equipment. This kind of damage is not typical for this battery, although not unheard of either. I think a 50 percent coupon is better than nothing, but I agree Logitech should replace or repair a remote damaged by their battery.

The fact that they offer a 50 percent coupon indicates they are admitting some responsibility for the damage. If their battery is responsible for the damage, that responsibility should be 100 percent. Otherwise, they shouldn't offer a coupon at all.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Many battery manufacturers will either fix or replace equipment that is damaged by a faulty battery that leaks or otherwise damages your equipment.
> 
> Nobody buying a battery or using a battery expects that it will damage their equipment. This kind of damage is not typical for this battery, although not unheard of either. I think a 50 percent coupon is better than nothing, but I agree Logitech should replace or repair a remote damaged by their battery.
> 
> The fact that they offer a 50 percent coupon indicates they are admitting some responsibility for the damage. If their battery is responsible for the damage, that responsibility should be 100 percent. Otherwise, they shouldn't offer a coupon at all.



I agree. Especially when you don't know how long the battery has been swollen... If I hadn't left my remote off the charger, who knows when I would have noticed... Then if I was after the warranty period, I would have been in a similar position. I don't know if it is the battery's fault or the remotes, or the charging station, but something is defective, no matter how long you've had the remote. Like he stated above, I understand the battery not lasting as long over the life of the remote, but if it is due to the battery malfunctioning, then in or out of warranty, that's a problem.


The 50% off coupon sounds like they know that it's a problem but can't really do anything about it. In that case, it's a nice gesture, but still. How about a free, non-faulty battery instead...


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtwieder* /forum/post/17072361
> 
> 
> Many battery manufacturers will either fix or replace equipment that is damaged by a faulty battery that leaks or otherwise damages your equipment.
> 
> Nobody buying a battery or using a battery expects that it will damage their equipment. This kind of damage is not typical for this battery, although not unheard of either. I think a 50 percent coupon is better than nothing, but I agree Logitech should replace or repair a remote damaged by their battery.
> 
> The fact that they offer a 50 percent coupon indicates they are admitting some responsibility for the damage. If their battery is responsible for the damage, that responsibility should be 100 percent. Otherwise, they shouldn't offer a coupon at all.



A used remote out of warranty isn't worth nearly as much as a new remote with warranty. I would say 50% is a good offer since there is no obligation at all. The position that it should be 100% or nothing is easy to respond to, you can have nothing.


Of course I expect the bad battery can be removed without harming the remote. I just purchased 4 new batteries on eBay for $29 total delivered, so the batteries aren't terribly expensive.


Chris


----------



## Otto2

Is there a way to have the favorite channel list come up on the screen right after I hit the activity to "watch tv"? Currently it comes up on the command screen then I have to hit favorites. I would like it to have the favorites screen come up first. Thanks!


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Is there a way to have the favorite channel list come up on the screen right after I hit the activity to "watch tv"? Currently it comes up on the command screen then I have to hit favorites. I would like it to have the favorites screen come up first. Thanks!



Yes. It is an option (click box) on the favorites setup page. Click it to have it start up first, leave it un-clicked to have the 'functions' come up first.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/17075448
> 
> 
> Is there a way to have the favorite channel list come up on the screen right after I hit the activity to "watch tv"? Currently it comes up on the command screen then I have to hit favorites. I would like it to have the favorites screen come up first. Thanks!



At the very top of the page where you set your favorite channels and icons, there is a line:
□ *S**how these channels on my remote when I start my Activity.*

Place a check in that box and you will have your favorites immediately at Activity startup.


[EDIT - Ooops... got beat to it!]


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> [EDIT - Ooops... got beat to it!]



You explained it better though!


----------



## squareeyes

yeah. no kiddin' huh?

i'm going to have to copy/paste jcalabria's for future reference. i get emailed that question 2-3 times a month.


no offense ice



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17075536
> 
> 
> You explained it better though!


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> no offense ice



None taken! I just jumped in cause I was adding some new favorite channels yesterday and remember seeing that option...


----------



## jcalabria

Defaulting the display to Randy's great artwork is always impresive when you are demo'ing the remote to friends... always gets a







.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/17075448
> 
> 
> Is there a way to have the favorite channel list come up on the screen right after I hit the activity to "watch tv"? Currently it comes up on the command screen then I have to hit favorites. I would like it to have the favorites screen come up first. Thanks!



Connect remote to PC via USB.
Launch Harmony Software
Go to "Activities Tab"
Within the desired activity, click the "Settings" button.
Tic the "Set Up Favorite Channels and add icons" radio button.
Click "Next".
Tic the box next to the phrase, "Show these channels on my remote when I start my Activity."
Click "Save"
Click "Update Remote"
Follow prompts.


----------



## kingjnod

I have a Mits 65 wd737 and an HK avr-254 (that is not fully CEC enabled).


The Harmony One has made them work better together than even the NetCommand of the Mits 837 would have been able to do.


both devices have sleep commands so I created a "Sleep 30" activity on the

H1 to turn off the HK and the Mits after 30 minutes. Works perfectly.


As suggested elsewhere, either before I go to sleep or before I turn the system on in the morning, I just hold my hand over the IR and press the power button so the H1 thinks that both devices are now "off". Works like a charm. (although I had to add the "sleep" command from the HK to the H1 before I could set up the activity).


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17075558
> 
> 
> yeah. no kiddin' huh?
> 
> i'm going to have to copy/paste jcalabria's for future reference. i get emailed that question 2-3 times a month.
> 
> 
> no offense ice



Or you could just refer them to Post #1 FAQ #8










Thanks for the idea and text! Keep them coming!


----------



## squareeyes

that would work too!









keep forgetting to check the legacy post that started this thread!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17077476
> 
> 
> Or you could just refer them to Post #1 FAQ #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea and text! Keep them coming!


----------



## Otto2

Thanks for the help guys, not sure how I missed that earlier.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17075684
> 
> 
> Defaulting the display to Randy's great artwork is always impresive when you are demo'ing the remote to friends... always gets a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That's the main reason I was looking to do that!







I rarely ever use the presets!


----------



## bruman

I have owned alot of universal remotes, mostly cheaper ones as I didn't think an expensive remote was worth the money.


the most expensive I owned was the SIMA LCD Remote back in the day and eventually got tired of it not having all the commands and dumped it too. recently I dumped another remote and went back to multiple original remotes.


finally, after getting tired of that again and now back at work with money to spend I thought I would try this remote after hearing so many things about it. I refused to believe this would take care of everything in my house.


Well, now I believe you get what you pay for. I bought one and it was the easiest remote to setup and it controls everything in my house. I cannot believe it!!!! it even controls my lights and iRobot Roomba.










finally...... I have a remote that does it all. its worth every penny and wish I bought one of their remotes a long time ago.


----------



## bruman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/17074499
> 
> 
> A used remote out of warranty isn't worth nearly as much as a new remote with warranty. I would say 50% is a good offer since there is no obligation at all. The position that it should be 100% or nothing is easy to respond to, you can have nothing.
> 
> 
> Of course I expect the bad battery can be removed without harming the remote. I just purchased 4 new batteries on eBay for $29 total delivered, so the batteries aren't terribly expensive.
> 
> 
> Chris



I seen those and figured thats cheap for a spare. how is the quality and performance compared to the original ?


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruman* /forum/post/17079851
> 
> 
> I have owned alot of universal remotes, mostly cheaper ones as I didn't think an expensive remote was worth the money.
> 
> 
> the most expensive I owned was the SIMA LCD Remote back in the day and eventually got tired of it not having all the commands and dumped it too. recently I dumped another remote and went back to multiple original remotes.
> 
> 
> finally, after getting tired of that again and now back at work with money to spend I thought I would try this remote after hearing so many things about it. I refused to believe this would take care of everything in my house.
> 
> 
> Well, now I believe you get what you pay for. I bought one and it was the easiest remote to setup and it controls everything in my house. I cannot believe it!!!! it even controls my lights and iRobot Roomba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally...... I have a remote that does it all. its worth every penny and wish I bought one of their remotes a long time ago.



I have owned a few of the Universal Electronics, Inc. remotes which I liked a lot, the UEI One-For-All and Radio Shack versions. Reading about the Harmony remotes I couldn't understand why people were willing to spend so much money for a universal remote control. After rave reviews for years, I decided I would join in and purchased the Harmony One since it looked the best of the Logitech Harmony remotes to me. It took me a little longer than most to get used to the activity based design but I love this remote now. It still needs to last quite a number of years for me to ultimately be happy but so far, I think it is amazing, perfect, astounding, I really can't describe how impressed I am with the design and support so far.


Chris


----------



## bruman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/17079987
> 
> 
> I have owned a few of the Universal Electronics, Inc. remotes which I liked a lot, the UEI One-For-All and Radio Shack versions. Reading about the Harmony remotes I couldn't understand why people were willing to spend so much money for a universal remote control. After rave reviews for years, I decided I would join in and purchased the Harmony One since it looked the best of the Logitech Harmony remotes to me. It took me a little longer than most to get used to the activity based design but I love this remote now. It still needs to last quite a number of years for me to ultimately be happy but so far, I think it is amazing, perfect, astounding, I really can't describe how impressed I am with the design and support so far.
> 
> 
> Chris



Chris - I tried countless remotes including the ones you mentioned, but none ever did it all.


I just couldn;t get over the price of the Harmonys. I had doubts that the harmony could "do it all" and was expected to be disapointed. it is a great remote and now I just hope it lasts.


as someone mentioned above, I would like to buy a spare battery from ebay. one guy has them for $12 shipped and says genuine Logitech. hopefully he responds cause I also seent he guy who is selling 4 for $31 shipped ?


----------



## Otto2

Alright, I got one more question. I am only up to page 19 out of 175 so sorry if this has been asked before.


Is there a way to have the remote not try to change the input on the TV after selecting the activity?


All my stuff runs through my AVR so I only have one HDMI cord going to the TV and every time I select a different activity it keeps on trying to put my TV on HDMI1 which it already is on. Its not that big of a deal, but a box pops up in the top left of my TV every time and all I need the remote to do is to turn the TV on.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruman* /forum/post/17080371
> 
> 
> Chris - I tried countless remotes including the ones you mentioned, but none ever did it all.
> 
> 
> I just couldn;t get over the price of the Harmonys. I had doubts that the harmony could "do it all" and was expected to be disapointed. it is a great remote and now I just hope it lasts.
> 
> 
> as someone mentioned above, I would like to buy a spare battery from ebay. one guy has them for $12 shipped and says genuine Logitech. hopefully he responds cause I also seent he guy who is selling 4 for $31 shipped ?



I have used JP1 to update the inexpensive UEI remotes and although it is very cumbersome to update the remotes, the remotes worked well enough after update that I was happy. This was possible mainly because other people knew how to upload codes and improve the functionality of these remotes and I followed their instructions. The Harmony One is so good and so easy to use and update that I won't go back to those remotes unless the Harmony One breaks before I get my money's worth. The UEI remotes have been cost effective, powerful and durable. I still own several of them and will go back if I start to have problems with the Harmony One although right now the Harmony One appears to be even better made and will my guess is will last a long time.


Chris


----------



## balpers

I have two Harmony accounts. One of them is for an 880 that I no longer use. There is no problem with that account, and it still contains all the settings for my old 880.


The second account is for my Harmony One. When I accessed this account (using the 7.6.0 online Logitech software), I found that the contents had been wiped out. The account is completely empty. I have used this account many times to modify my settings without any problem. There is now nothing showing in this account other than an indication that it is a Harmony One account.


If either of two actions could be accomplished, my problems would be solved:


1. Restore the contents of my Harmony One account.

2. Upload the contents of my Harmony One to my current account or a new account.


My understanding is that if I attempt to clone my Harmony One, I will lose all my sequences and special programming. Consequently, I don't want to take this route.


Can anyone help?


Burt


----------



## Darksb3r

Hey, so I've been using my harmony one remote for a few months, and really love it. But, I recently got a VSX-1019AH-K receiver because my old sony crapped out.


I have setup all my activities again to use the Pioneer receiver instead of the sony, and it acts a little strange.


I have the "HDMI out" of the receiver hooked to input 5 on my KRP-500 tv.

I have the PS3 hooked into the "BD input" (HDMI) on the receiver.

I have the Xbox360 hooked into the "HDMI 2" input on the receiver.

I have the Wii hooked into the DVD (Component) input on the receiver.


If i want to play the Wii, i have the harmony one turn on my tv, go to input 5 on the tv, turn on the receiver, go to input "DVD" and everything should be good. It does this just fine, but then a few seconds later, i see my receiver switch to HDMI 2!


I just tried doing the PS3, and it turned the tv on, went to input 5, and then set the receiver to BD. I watched it for a few seconds and BAM, it switches to HDMI 2. I'm not sure the remote is doing this...so it might be some issue with the pioneer receiver.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/17087099
> 
> 
> ...The second account is for my Harmony One. When I accessed this account (using the 7.6.0 online Logitech software), I found that the contents had been wiped out.
> 
> Can anyone help?Burt



I seriously doubt that a fix can be done from your end alone, so call Logitech support. With their abilities to link into your H1 remote, I suspect they can get your H1's settings loaded back into your account. Keep us informed.


----------



## leemathre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darksb3r* /forum/post/17087347
> 
> 
> Hey, so I've been using my harmony one remote for a few months, and really love it. But, I recently got a VSX-1019AH-K receiver because my old sony crapped out.
> 
> 
> I have setup all my activities again to use the Pioneer receiver instead of the sony, and it acts a little strange.
> 
> 
> I have the "HDMI out" of the receiver hooked to input 5 on my KRP-500 tv.
> 
> I have the PS3 hooked into the "BD input" (HDMI) on the receiver.
> 
> I have the Xbox360 hooked into the "HDMI 2" input on the receiver.
> 
> I have the Wii hooked into the DVD (Component) input on the receiver.
> 
> 
> If i want to play the Wii, i have the harmony one turn on my tv, go to input 5 on the tv, turn on the receiver, go to input "DVD" and everything should be good. It does this just fine, but then a few seconds later, i see my receiver switch to HDMI 2!
> 
> 
> I just tried doing the PS3, and it turned the tv on, went to input 5, and then set the receiver to BD. I watched it for a few seconds and BAM, it switches to HDMI 2. I'm not sure the remote is doing this...so it might be some issue with the pioneer receiver.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I am not familiar with your AVR, but I have the Pioneer Elite sc-07. If HDMI Control is not turned off on my receiver, I see the same things you describe. If your receiver has HDMI Control, try turning it off.


----------



## kingraf68

Hey guys,


I just joined the Harmony One family this week and so far the remote has been great. Setting up the main activities was fairly easy. My question is how do I scan thru my saved music channel stations when I select the activity "listen to music"? In other words, while I can tune up and down, I cannot find a way to control my AVR preset music stations. My AVR is the Denon 1610 and in the remote control I typically just pressed the channel buttons.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingraf68* /forum/post/17089589
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I just joined the Harmony One family this week and so far the remote has been great. Setting up the main activities was fairly easy. My question is how do I scan thru my saved music channel stations when I select the activity "listen to music"? In other words, while I can tune up and down, I cannot find a way to control my AVR preset music stations. My AVR is the Denon 1610 and in the remote control I typically just pressed the channel buttons.



if the scan commands are on your denon remote but not in the harmony database you could:

1. teach the harmony the ir via the sw's "learn" function.

2. contact denon or do a google search for that model's discrete commands and send those hex codes to logi support to add to your account... which they usually will do for users.

i have a denon 1909 and found online a pdf of discrete volume up/down codes for all the different surround channels-- commands neither on the denon remote nor in the harmony database. i sent those codes i wanted to support and they added them to my account w/in a week. they're great that way.


----------



## kingraf68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17089612
> 
> 
> if the scan commands are on your denon remote but not in the harmony database you could:
> 
> 1. teach the harmony the ir via the sw's "learn" function.
> 
> 2. contact denon or do a google search for that model's discrete commands and send those hex codes to logi support to add to your account... which they usually will do for users.
> 
> i have a denon 1909 and found online a pdf of discrete volume up/down codes for all the different surround channels-- commands neither on the denon remote nor in the harmony database. i sent those codes i wanted to support and they added them to my account w/in a week. they're great that way.



Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.


----------



## jpep13

Can the Harmony One program all the functions i need

to control my denon avr? set up and so forth? switch to Ext In, tv, tuner, etc...


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17092887
> 
> 
> Can the Harmony One program all the functions i need
> 
> to control my denon avr? set up and so forth? switch to Ext In, tv, tuner, etc...



It can but why bother. You're not going to throw away your original remote. Use it for those special times when you need absolutely every special button on it. Use the Harmony for day to day operation so you don't have to juggle a bunch of remotes. That's what I and I dare say most everyone does. I have a storage drawer under the center of my couch. That's my remote grave yard.







I only grave dig when I must reconfigure the HT system.

If you must have some special buttons at immediate call, just assign them or learn them from the original remote.


----------



## Feddie

I just purchased one of these today with the great deal going on. I just need to decide if I am going to keep it. It seems like a lot of money for a remote.


----------



## StuJac

Did you get it from BB? They had a great deal that started Sunday. Yes-if you have alot of components it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17095134
> 
> 
> Did you get it from BB? They had a great deal that started Sunday. Yes-if you have alot of components it's definitely worth it.



Yes, I did it with an additional 10% off coupon. I currently only have a TV, DVR, Receiver, HDMI switch, PS3, and fan that I could use it for. I hope to upgrade my TV in a year of so, which would get rid of the HDMI switch. I know I would have to pay for the extra equipment for the PS3 as well. I still have too many remotes now and when people visit they typically don't know how to get it all working. I figured it would mainly be a luxury purchase.


----------



## StuJac

It is a bit of a luxury; you can get by with a cheaper one but you'll lose all of the "wow" factor you get with the Harmony One. Also, it's only about 10-15 dollars for the Nyko ir2bt remote which works great; does just about everything but power and you power the PS3 when you insert a game or blu ray or dvd and you can still power it off with the Nyko-through the internal menus of the PS3.


----------



## rgillie66

Maybe this has been touched on before, but if so then I missed it.

When I select a channel from my favorites list, the function is extremely slow. It takes about 8 seconds for the remote to select a 3 digit Dish channel. Is there a way to speed this up without affecting any of the other delay times?


Thanks


----------



## Drew2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgillie66* /forum/post/17095237
> 
> 
> Maybe this has been touched on before, but if so then I missed it.
> 
> When I select a channel from my favorites list, the function is extremely slow. It takes about 8 seconds for the remote to select a 3 digit Dish channel. Is there a way to speed this up without affecting any of the other delay times?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You'll probably need to adjust your inter-key delay times. Check out this thread: Harmony Slow Response? Read here!


----------



## tgrove

How long does it take for Logitech to add a new IR codes? I just got a LG 50PS80 and it is not in the database.


----------



## Feddie

So what are the chances that this remote will be outdated after Cedia?


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17100592
> 
> 
> So what are the chances that this remote will be outdated after Cedia?



...uh....slim & none?


----------



## RMcR

Picked up the Harmony One yesterday at BB to take advantage of the sale. Amazon has it for the same price, which means cheaper once you factor in sales tax, but I figured BB would make for the easier return if this piece of gear didn't prove worthy of its nearly two-bills price tag.


Setup was a breeze -- and this was after upgrading my MacBook earlier in the day to Snow Leopard. No compatibility problems whatsoever as far as I can tell.


The only thing that threw me for a loop was figuring out how I should set up a Blu-Ray player and separate DVD player I use for DVD and CD playback.


I identified both machines as DVD players and after running through the setup wizard went back and renamed the Blu-Ray player activity as Watch Blu-Ray. I also had to go into a setup submenu to configure my Sony BDP-550's Home and Pop Up Menu buttons. All very intuitive and/or easy to figure out.


My only complaint -- and it's a minor one -- has to do with how favorite channel icons work. The only ones that appear to be preloaded onto the Harmony site are FOX channels. What's up with that?


A quick Google search turned up this great website: http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/ 



Loading them into the Harmony One could be easier -- you have to manually input your channel numbers and then browse your hard drive for the appropriate icon.


Changing channels also takes longer than I would like. When you press the HBO icon on the touch screen, the Harmony One takes about 3 seconds to type in the three-digit channel number and then the channel changes. I'd prefer the channel changing be more instantaneous. Instead it looks like the remote is being wielded by a dimwitted hunt-and-peck typist. But it's a minor complaint. This method is still much faster than me trying to remember where a channel is located on the dial.


I took a look at the Harmony 900 before buying this model but decided with my setup I really didn't see a reason to spend an additional $200-plus for RF connectivity. The Harmony One seems to command my gear better than the OEM remotes, some of which require aiming with marksman-like precision.


My only other beef is that the pre-programmed Activities settings (Watch TV, Listen to CD, Watch DVD) don't include Watch Blu-Ray complete with a Blu-Ray logo. Perhaps the interface was designed in the midst of the format war? In any event, it doesn't look like Logitech fixed this for the Harmony 900 either. Would be good if they'd do this through a software fix. Call me anal, but I'd rather my Watch Blu-Ray button showed a Blu-Ray disc, not a DVD, next to the popcorn box.


In the final analysis, I put down my $180 for this remote feeling like a bit of a spendthrift. But the ease of setup combined with the satisfaction of relegating five separate remotes to storage leave me feeling like this was money well spent.


----------



## girdnerg

If your VIP series Dish DVR stops responding to your H1, try upping the repeat number by 1 in the H1 settings.


That's the short story. Read on if interested.


Just letting everyone know that Dish is rolling out software update(s) to the VIP 722k (and I assume others in the VIP series) because their new learning remote was causing multiple commands to happen with one push of a button. (channel up button pushed once...but receiver changes channels by 2.)


So, how do I know, you may ask? Came home at lunch, pushed the Watch Satellite activity, and the Dish reciever doesn't respond to my H1. At all! I then grab the original remote and find that it still works as it should (it's one of those new learning remotes mentioned above). Back to the H1. It works the TV still......and you get the idea. Found out that I can get the 722k to respond to the H1 if I held the button down longer. Due to this forum, I had read about setting repeats as low as possible to speed up favorite channel changes and other sequences. So, I jumped on the computer and upped the repeats by one and I'm back in business.


Scared the crap out of me at first. I thought the H1 had bit the bucket or become corrupt or something, so I thought I'd give all the Dish folks a heads up.


Have a good one


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMcR* /forum/post/17104112
> 
> 
> Picked up the Harmony One yesterday at BB to take advantage of the sale. Amazon has it for the same price, which means cheaper once you factor in sales tax, but I figured BB would make for the easier return if this piece of gear didn't prove worthy of its nearly two-bills price tag.
> 
> 
> Setup was a breeze -- and this was after upgrading my MacBook earlier in the day to Snow Leopard. No compatibility problems whatsoever as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> The only thing that threw me for a loop was figuring out how I should set up a Blu-Ray player and separate DVD player I use for DVD and CD playback.
> 
> 
> I identified both machines as DVD players and after running through the setup wizard went back and renamed the Blu-Ray player activity as Watch Blu-Ray. I also had to go into a setup submenu to configure my Sony BDP-550's Home and Pop Up Menu buttons. All very intuitive and/or easy to figure out.
> 
> 
> My only complaint -- and it's a minor one -- has to do with how favorite channel icons work. The only ones that appear to be preloaded onto the Harmony site are FOX channels. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> A quick Google search turned up this great website: http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/
> 
> 
> 
> Loading them into the Harmony One could be easier -- you have to manually input your channel numbers and then browse your hard drive for the appropriate icon.
> 
> 
> Changing channels also takes longer than I would like. When you press the HBO icon on the touch screen, the Harmony One takes about 3 seconds to type in the three-digit channel number and then the channel changes. I'd prefer the channel changing be more instantaneous. Instead it looks like the remote is being wielded by a dimwitted hunt-and-peck typist. But it's a minor complaint. This method is still much faster than me trying to remember where a channel is located on the dial.
> 
> 
> I took a look at the Harmony 900 before buying this model but decided with my setup I really didn't see a reason to spend an additional $200-plus for RF connectivity. The Harmony One seems to command my gear better than the OEM remotes, some of which require aiming with marksman-like precision.
> 
> 
> My only other beef is that the pre-programmed Activities settings (Watch TV, Listen to CD, Watch DVD) don't include Watch Blu-Ray complete with a Blu-Ray logo. Perhaps the interface was designed in the midst of the format war? In any event, it doesn't look like Logitech fixed this for the Harmony 900 either. Would be good if they'd do this through a software fix. Call me anal, but I'd rather my Watch Blu-Ray button showed a Blu-Ray disc, not a DVD, next to the popcorn box.
> 
> 
> In the final analysis, I put down my $180 for this remote feeling like a bit of a spendthrift. But the ease of setup combined with the satisfaction of relegating five separate remotes to storage leave me feeling like this was money well spent.



Welcome aboard RMcR, just want to make sure you know that squareeyes (iconharmony.com) is right here in this forum. Glad to know The Google helped you find the best icons for your shiny new remote. Enjoy.


----------



## vladaudio

Hi everybody. Here's one happy owner of the H-One. Just one thing that I cannot figure out. I have a so-called ''computer remote'' with a USB receiver. My computer settings for left-click of mouse is on extreme fast action. I cannot get that speed on my H1 left-click button(I chose the UP button for this). Can anyone here help, please ?

Thanks. Vlad.


----------



## Stikman9

I had my Harmony One for about a month, and managed to damage the screen after dropping it. Called Logitech and they were great about sending me a new remote. Great, except that the new unit wouldn't charge, and I tried using both the old cradle and the new cradle, before and after synching with the PC. Pulled the battery in and out and back again. Didn't make a difference. So I called and whined to Logitech again. They sent a new unit again (new, but really "refurbished"). Same freaking problem. Anyone else get this problem???


Being the nerd that I am, I ran an ohmmeter across the contacts of the original remote and found it interesting that the resistance across the terminals was like 60k, but across the newer "refurbished" remotes it was 1 Megaohm or more.


I can understand it once, but the second time in a row is really pissing me off and leading me to regret buying the crummy thing. Since the original remote at least can charge the batteries, I've been using it as a surrogate charger for the three batteries. NOT OPTIMAL, but it works. Just wanted to see if I'm the only one experiencing this crap.


Thanks!


----------



## Duck05

I have the H1 and helped friends implement 4 others and have not had or heard from them any similar issues that you have raised.


And, within this thread I don't remember/recall too many references to recharging issues but there are some issues with the batteries themselves on occasion.... replaced by Logitech if under warranty or purchased replacements.....


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMcR* /forum/post/17104112
> 
> 
> ...Changing channels also takes longer than I would like. When you press the HBO icon on the touch screen, the Harmony One takes about 3 seconds to type in the three-digit channel number and then the channel changes. I'd prefer the channel changing be more instantaneous. Instead it looks like the remote is being wielded by a dimwitted hunt-and-peck typist. But it's a minor complaint. This method is still much faster than me trying to remember where a channel is located on the dial...


 This thread might help.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stikman9* /forum/post/17112122
> 
> 
> I had my Harmony One for about a month, and managed to damage the screen after dropping it. Called Logitech and they were great about sending me a new remote. Great, except that the new unit wouldn't charge, and I tried using both the old cradle and the new cradle, before and after synching with the PC. Pulled the battery in and out and back again. Didn't make a difference. So I called and whined to Logitech again. They sent a new unit again (new, but really "refurbished"). Same freaking problem. Anyone else get this problem???
> 
> 
> Being the nerd that I am, I ran an ohmmeter across the contacts of the original remote and found it interesting that the resistance across the terminals was like 60k, but across the newer "refurbished" remotes it was 1 Megaohm or more.
> 
> 
> I can understand it once, but the second time in a row is really pissing me off and leading me to regret buying the crummy thing. Since the original remote at least can charge the batteries, I've been using it as a surrogate charger for the three batteries. NOT OPTIMAL, but it works. Just wanted to see if I'm the only one experiencing this crap.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Weird. I just got a replacement refurbished remote for my battery issue and mine works perfect so far... Got it out of the packaging, hooked it up to the computer and downloaded my old remote content, made sure it worked, plopped it down on the charger and I have used it pretty steadily since, that was Monday... Battery is still normal so far as well...


Sounds just like some bad luck on the refub models... Or I just got lucky with mine...


----------



## uniquetreatone

I picked up a harmony one last night from best buy. I was debating back and forth between the H one and the 1100. My baby daughter help make up my mind in the store when she picked up both remotes and pass me the H one. She does'nt go near the remotes in the house and thought the 1100 was some kind of game. I'll be setting it up after work today. It looks pretty easy from reading the manual.


----------



## bruman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17114616
> 
> 
> Weird. I just got a replacement refurbished remote for my battery issue and mine works perfect so far... Got it out of the packaging, hooked it up to the computer and downloaded my old remote content, made sure it worked, plopped it down on the charger and I have used it pretty steadily since, that was Monday... Battery is still normal so far as well...
> 
> 
> Sounds just like some bad luck on the refub models... Or I just got lucky with mine...



I bought a refurb and got it on the 27th, have not had a problem with mine, although the condition could have been better.


the battery lasts a long time and it works great!!! if it breaks out of warranty, I would rather buy another refurb and try my luck on two of those for the price of one new one.


----------



## thegrobe

So I have a question on setup, to control my ipod through my Denon 1909. Currently, I can use the "device" menu to select "ipod" and control it, but then must manually turn off TV, DVD, etc or whatever else is on. Kinda lame.


I would like to add an "activities" button of "play digital music", but during setup it says that none of my devices are able to play digital music.


PS my Denon has the ipod dock, so the AVR controls it. It CAN play digital music. Any Ideas?


Edit: Figured it out....I needed to add my Denon ASD-11R dock as a device. DUH


----------



## mhg116

Morning everyone.


Happy to be here. I've heard this is the place to go for help and you guys are the best. So forgive me if this has already been stated somewhere, I'm the new kid.


I just bought a Logitech Harmony One and am having a problem getting it to switch properly when I want to play Xbox 360. Here's what I have and what I'm doing.


Samsung Plasma 42" PN42B450

DirecTV HD Receiver

Samsung Home Theater - HT-TZ522

Xbox 360


Everything except the Xbox (which is hooked up with component RCA wires and a digital audio wire) is hooked up via HDMI cables.


Here is my Input list IN ORDER on the TV:


TV - NA

Component 2 - XBox 360

PC - NA

HDMI2-DVI - Satellite


Input List on my Home Theater:


D-IN - (Direct In - XBox 360)

Aux 1 - NA

Aux 2 - NA

HDMI-IN - Satellite

CD/DVD - DVD Audio

V-ipod

A-ipod

FM

AM


When watching TV the inputs need to be as follows:


TV - HDMI2/DVI (Satellite)

Home Theater - HDMI IN


When playing Xbox they need to go to:


TV - Component 2

Home Theater - D-IN (direct in)


What's happening is when switching the TV from HDMI2-DVI to Component 2, the input stops at TV and doesn't cycle to the next input which is Component 2. (The correct one).


Then when I fix it manually and put it on Component 2, if I want to switch back to watching TV (HDMI2-DVI), it skips two inputs down and lands on PC... also not the correct one.


I'm also having a similar audio input problem with the Home Theater, but I figured I'll try and fix this first and ask you guys before I go on to that one.


Any ideas? I feel it something fairly simple that I'm not seeing properly.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhg116* /forum/post/17139740
> 
> 
> ...What's happening is when switching the TV from HDMI2-DVI to Component 2, the input stops at TV and doesn't cycle to the next input which is Component 2. (The correct one).
> 
> 
> Then when I fix it manually and put it on Component 2, if I want to switch back to watching TV (HDMI2-DVI), it skips two inputs down and lands on PC... also not the correct one....
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I feel it something fairly simple that I'm not seeing properly.



Sounds like you are using Input Selection Method 1 (or heaven forbid, Method 3 - the "Samsung" method). You need to set the Harmony to use Method 2 (discrete inputs) with your Samsung TV... this way the remote will directly select the correct input without having to cycle through the inputs at all.


As a general rule, it is in the best interest of a smooth running system to use discrete power and input commands for any device that will support them.


BTW... I just set up a PN42B450 in my dad's game room... great TV for the $$$.


----------



## Dave_6

Quick question (without going thru this entire thread); my receiver is a Onkyo TXSR-705. The remote for it has a 'Late Night' button. Most TrueHD tracks (when bitstreamed by my Oppo BDP-83) activate the Late Night function and I have to manually disable it with the remote. Is there an option or button on the Harmony One that will let me do that? I'm going to be picking one of these up soon so I want to know if it can do everything I need it to. Thanks!


----------



## mhg116

@jcalabria


Thanks I'll try that when I get home from work. If it works I'll see if you can help me with the Audio problem.


Will update you on the progress later tonight.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/17139832
> 
> 
> Quick question (without going thru this entire thread); my receiver is a Onkyo TXSR-705. The remote for it has a 'Late Night' button. Most TrueHD tracks (when bitstreamed by my Oppo BDP-83) activate the Late Night function and I have to manually disable it with the remote. Is there an option or button on the Harmony One that will let me do that? I'm going to be picking one of these up soon so I want to know if it can do everything I need it to. Thanks!



Virtually all Onkyo receivers support IR code for LateNight, and the Onkyo database for the 705 has it as a standard command.


There are a HUGE array of Onkyo discrete commands available that are not supported by the OE remote... it is quite a simple matter to have any of them added to your personal Harmony account. I posted some info on how to do that in the Onkyo 886 thread ... the methods apply to your 705 and many of the 876/886/906 commands I extracted from the Onkyo spreadsheet do as well. The original Onkyo spreadsheet is also posted there and contains all IR commands for all receivers/preamps, including your 705.


----------



## jpep13

I have a Harmony one Remote for 1 week now.

Sometimes Intermediately when I hit the power off button the tv goes off, but the directv box stays on. Sometimes the tv picture goes off, but the light stays on on the tv.


52xv540u (hdmi 1)

directv dvd

samsung 3600 bluray (hdmi2)

avr denon- non HDMI


I called Logitech tech support did some changes. All is good for awhile then

it keeps messing up.


----------



## Feddie

So I just got the Harmony adapter for the PS3 and it doesn't turn the PS3 on. It turns it off and does everything else, but won't turn it on. Anyone have an idea what is wrong?


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17154849
> 
> 
> So I just got the Harmony adapter for the PS3 and it doesn't turn the PS3 on. It turns it off and does everything else, but won't turn it on. Anyone have an idea what is wrong?



It turns mine on when I run that activity. That doesn't solve your problem, but it does work.


----------



## lordvader

Hey all.


I'm having a niggling issue with the harmony one, and searching isn't really helping (the text "wrong" + "input" brings back almost anything).


Essentially, I've got 2 devices connected to the TV. A blu-ray player, and a PVR. I've got the remote setup to send a discrete input command to select the source (ie, hdmi1, or hdmi2, rather than cycle).


The input defaults to TV, so I press blu-ray, and it switches to that. I can go back to TV also. However, if I'm in PVR mode, and press watch blu-ray, it'll actually switch back to TV, rather than the blu-ray input.


The input selection works correctly from tv mode, and other modes switch back to tv fine, I just can't "cross modes", if that makes sense 


Any help will be awesome. It's not urgent, just a minor annoyance.


----------



## squareeyes

w/o knowing the make/model of your tv and bluray player, i'd first suggest that you ensure that any hdmi control is turned off on your tv, player and/or avr.


----------



## lordvader

The TV is the Australian version of the "Samsung FPT5084", and the blu-ray player is a pioneer BDP-51fd. I'm am confident that it has nothing to do with the players themselves, as I had the same issue with the Oppo DVD player the Pioneer replaced.


(and yes, HDMI control is turned off on both the TV and the player)


----------



## squareeyes

the only other thing i can think to try is to test the discrete for the bdp players input from the harmony remote's device mode to make sure that it is actually a discrete for that input. sometimes they may be mislabelled and perhaps that input is actually cycling the inputs.

short of trying that, i'm at a loss and would defer to the expertise of others on this forum and at the official harmony forum at the logi site.


----------



## Warehouse

I've had my remote for about a year and haven't had any problems until now. I modified my setup last night and unplugged it from computer to test. After that I wanted to make a modification but Windows is now giving me an error when I plug it in to the USB port and the logitech software won't connect either. Windows claims that it doesn't know what type of device it is and can't load the drivers. I tried several different USB cables/ports and two different PCs with different OSes so I'm pretty sure that it's something on the remote side. The remote still works to control devices but I'm stuck with my current config unless I can get it to connect.


Is there a master reset or something I can try to see if I can get it to connect? Of course I'm a little concerned that if I try a reset then I still won't be able to connect and I'll also loose my settings making the remote useless. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 120inna55

With the remote _dis_connected from the PC, pull the battery for a couple seconds and replace it. You won't lose anything this way, but it will "reset" it and may resolve your problem.


----------



## Warehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17165987
> 
> 
> With the remote _dis_connected from the PC, pull the battery for a couple seconds and replace it. You won't lose anything this way, but it will "reset" it and may resolve your problem.



Tried taking the battery out for about 10 minutes and putting it back in. Still have the same problem. In the windows device manager it reports it as an "unknown device". I could manually install the driver if I could find it (using the "have disk" option). Anyone know where I can find the driver for Vista?




I also tried reinstalling the software but that didn't help either.


----------



## BankZ

I just got a H1 at BB and it seems nice. I paid $250 for it. I am thinking about returning it and trying to find it cheaper. Who has the best price online?


----------



## FuriousOne

I got it for $199 from amazon, $245 with the PS3 adapter. Just got it yesterday and got it all setup. Spectacular.


----------



## BankZ

so, $199 is the best deal out there?


----------



## Set845

Hi everyone. I've had a Harmony One now for a few days and love it. The only problem I have is it's not controlling a Comcast RGN110 box very well. Box responds to commands very sporadically. Sometimes one button press and the box will respond and then sometimes many to get it to respond. I've adjusted inter key delay and inter device delay but nothing seems to change. I did speak to Logitech customer support and they told me they are aware of the problem and are getting no help from the manufacturer. Are others experiencing the same problem? Is there a workaround? Sorry if this question has been asked before but this thread is huge and a search yeilded no results.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warehouse* /forum/post/17166179
> 
> 
> Tried taking the battery out for about 10 minutes and putting it back in. Still have the same problem. In the windows device manager it reports it as an "unknown device". I could manually install the driver if I could find it (using the "have disk" option). Anyone know where I can find the driver for Vista?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried reinstalling the software but that didn't help either.



After you connect it and get the "Unknown Device" entry in Device Manager, right-click on the entry and select "Delete". Then unplug the USB cable. The next time you plug it in it should reload the driver.


Sometimes just plugging it into a different USB port (that runs on a different USB controller - there usually are a couple in any given computer) will also force a driver reload as well.


If either of the above "quick" fixes fail, delete the unknown device as above, then uninstall the Harmony software, then reinstall it.


----------



## rightintel

When I power up my tv and Directv it takes a long time for it to "lock in" and then it blanks out on the tv for a second b4 I get the directv menu on the logitech remote. It has always been this way. Has anyone else experienced this and/or found a solution?


----------



## gstaat

BankZ, CompUSA sells refurbished models for $149.99.


----------



## kingraf68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstaat* /forum/post/17178300
> 
> 
> BankZ, CompUSA sells refurbished models for $149.99.



and dont forget to use bing cashback if you go that route, its 5% now, but I purchased mine when it was 15% a couple of weeks back. So far, the refurb unit I purchased has been working great.


----------



## sll0037

Hi All.


Is battery life a common issue with these remotes?


I've had mine for a few months now and it's been very inconsistent with battery life. Sometimes it'll last 2 weeks on a full charge and others it barely last 2 days.


Of course, this is with consistent usage. I try to let the battery get close to dieing before recharging it in the dock.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17188773
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> 
> Is battery life a common issue with these remotes?
> 
> 
> I've had mine for a few months now and it's been very inconsistent with battery life. Sometimes it'll last 2 weeks on a full charge and others it barely last 2 days.
> 
> 
> Of course, this is with consistent usage. I try to let the battery get close to dieing before recharging it in the dock.



Not with mine, at least. At the 1 year mark, it is still very consistent in going just about a full week of fairly heavy usage between charges. The only thing that seems to have a large effect on battery life is if I spend any significant time updating the programming, which drains the battery pretty quickly.


I, too, do not place it in the charger till it's nearly drained... mainly because its the best countermeasure to swollen battery syndrome. My 880 (now in my son's hands) is about 4 years old and still going strong on its original battery with this treatment.


----------



## njfoses

Is http://iconharmony.com down for anybody else right now?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njfoses* /forum/post/17189169
> 
> 
> Is http://iconharmony.com down for anybody else right now?



rebooting now. wait a few minutes, clear your browser's cache and try logging in again.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17188773
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> 
> Is battery life a common issue with these remotes?
> 
> 
> I've had mine for a few months now and it's been very inconsistent with battery life. Sometimes it'll last 2 weeks on a full charge and others it barely last 2 days.
> 
> 
> Of course, this is with consistent usage. I try to let the battery get close to dieing before recharging it in the dock.



I had battery problems, but mine was just that it wouldn't last more than a day.


Look at the battery in the compartment and see if it is swollen, that seems to be a problem a few of us had. I literally could not get the battery out of the remote. And this was only after having it for about 6 months... *IF* that's the problem, it is covered under the warranty... If that isn't the problem, you may have a bad battery or charger? Either way, contacting Logitech is probably in your future...


----------



## talkdj

I have an MX 900 from URC and love it, but, after two years of use the buttons are going bad on it. Considering the Harmony One since I already own a 676 for the bedroom tv.


How big are the buttons compared to the MX 900? Has anybody had any button problems with their H1's?


Thanks,


Wynn


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talkdj* /forum/post/17191326
> 
> 
> I have an MX 900 from URC and love it, but, after two years of use the buttons are going bad on it. Considering the Harmony One since I already own a 676 for the bedroom tv.
> 
> 
> How big are the buttons compared to the MX 900? Has anybody had any button problems with their H1's?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Wynn



For comparison, I have a MX 500 (sorry not a 900) that I don't use any more and the buttons on the One are at least as big as the MX 500's.


----------



## sll0037

Hmm... my battery seems slightly swollen. We always used to do the spin test for cell phone batteries and this one spins. I guess I'll try contacting Logitech.


----------



## DaveUpton

I think Best Buy had them at 179.99 last I checked (bought mine last Friday). Not sure if this is still a current price.


----------



## Juncti

Had a question for the power users of this remote.


I've got an Onkyo 906 receiver. It has dual HDMI out's and a button on the front to switch between them, you can also go a very long route through some menu's to switch the output.


I googled looking to see if anyone had managed to get this switch via a remote button and found a thread on another board (don't want to post in case it's not allowed) where they found a hex code command from a different Onkyo that uses the same controls for HDMI and were able to get their remotes to switch the 906 HDMI. They were using a remote called a JP1 however.


Is there a way to do something similar on the One? Would be so much better than always having to go in the other room and hit the button on the front.


----------



## slaman

Love the Harmony One, but now want to use it to control my PC. To do that, I need a good USB IR receiver where I can define what each of the buttons do. Any suggestions?


I want to create custom buttons on the Harmony One that will execute a series of macros that I have associated to CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+ commands on my PC... and I want more than 4, I have like 10.


Don't know if a standard MCE remote will do it... and, can I just buy the IR receiver or do I need to buy an MCE remote AND receiver?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/17209124
> 
> 
> Had a question for the power users of this remote.
> 
> 
> I've got an Onkyo 906 receiver. It has dual HDMI out's and a button on the front to switch between them, you can also go a very long route through some menu's to switch the output.
> 
> 
> I googled looking to see if anyone had managed to get this switch via a remote button and found a thread on another board (don't want to post in case it's not allowed) where they found a hex code command from a different Onkyo that uses the same controls for HDMI and were able to get their remotes to switch the 906 HDMI. They were using a remote called a JP1 however.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do something similar on the One? Would be so much better than always having to go in the other room and hit the button on the front.



Oddly enough, Harmony includes the discrete HDMI output commands in the 876 database but not the 906 database. Go figure.


You can either try using the 876 database or just have Harmony add the commands to your account. I posted info HERE on how to do that. The HDMI output commands are in the Onkyo spreadsheet posted there, but not in the text file with the 876/886/906 commands extracted and organized. (I only extracted the commands that were not already in the Harmony database... from the 876 perspective.







I will try to add the HDMI commands to the text file in the next few days).


BTW... there are WAY more additional discrete commands supprted by the Onkyo AVRs than just the HDMI commands.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slaman* /forum/post/17209559
> 
> 
> Love the Harmony One, but now want to use it to control my PC. To do that, I need a good USB IR receiver where I can define what each of the buttons do. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I want to create custom buttons on the Harmony One that will execute a series of macros that I have associated to CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+ commands on my PC... and I want more than 4, I have like 10.
> 
> 
> Don't know if a standard MCE remote will do it... and, can I just buy the IR receiver or do I need to buy an MCE remote AND receiver?



I have used a Streamzap PC Remote with some success. In the end I purchased RF remote keyboard with a built in trackball because the mouse emulation on the remote was pretty painful. But once you were in a media app the transport functions on the Streamzap worked fine. The Streamzap IR code is in the Harmony database, BTW.


----------



## Juncti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17209918
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, Harmony includes the discrete HDMI output commands in the 876 database but not the 906 database. Go figure.
> 
> 
> You can either try using the 876 database or just have Harmony add the commands to your account. I posted info HERE on how to do that. The HDMI output commands are in the Onkyo spreadsheet posted there, but not in the text file with the 876/886/906 commands extracted and organized. (I only extracted the commands that were not already in the Harmony database... from the 876 perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to add the HDMI commands to the text file in the next few days).
> 
> 
> BTW... there are WAY more additional discrete commands supprted by the Onkyo AVRs than just the HDMI commands.




I kind of got this working just a while ago. I thought why not try and add the 876 as a device and see if it would do what I needed, it did. I renamed that device HDMI Switch in my list and deleted all buttons but HDMI 1 and 2.


Is there any way to pull those two IR commands from this device into my 906 profile on the remote? There's a learn option, but I can't use it because it needs both remotes, the signal I want to learn is in the ONE, just under a different device lol


No idea why Onkyo didn't include this command by default, seems like a rather large oversight.


Also what other commands are there? Anything that would be of use for me?


Thanks for the input


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juncti* /forum/post/17210848
> 
> 
> I kind of got this working just a while ago. I thought why not try and add the 876 as a device and see if it would do what I needed, it did. I renamed that device HDMI Switch in my list and deleted all buttons but HDMI 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to pull those two IR commands from this device into my 906 profile on the remote? There's a learn option, but I can't use it because it needs both remotes, the signal I want to learn is in the ONE, just under a different device lol
> 
> 
> No idea why Onkyo didn't include this command by default, seems like a rather large oversight.
> 
> 
> Also what other commands are there? Anything that would be of use for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input



As I had mentioned, you could just request that Harmony CS add them for you. You could also teach the 876 HDMI commands to ANY learning remote, including the Onkyo OE remote (even if only temporarily), then teach it back to your Harmony 906 device.


There are a huge array of discrete Listening Mode, output resolution, digital audio select, Audyssey (DynEq and DynVol ON/OFF are particularly useful) and ISF related commands available that the AVR supports but are not on the OE remote. They can come in quite handy to set your AVR exactly how you want it for each input (or output). The one glaring ommission that is not available at all are the zoom mode commands, which are accessible via the menus only.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17049430
> 
> 
> Thanks much for the quick reply. I'm now leaning even more toward the H1 for my parents.



Update: I bought the H1 for my parents and helped them set it up last weekend. It's working great for them and they're both smiling about it.

Ain't life grand!


----------



## bkazepis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17192663
> 
> 
> Hmm... my battery seems slightly swollen. We always used to do the spin test for cell phone batteries and this one spins. I guess I'll try contacting Logitech.



Mine is swollen as well, Im waaaay out of warranty....wonder where we can get new OEM batteries...not on Harmony or any other website for that matter...


----------



## Sgooter

What's causing these batteries to swell/expand?

Is this becoming a consumer product safety issue?


----------



## Mike_TV

The support person at Logitech, who I've spoken to, don't seem too concerned about it. In fact, they are just replacing batteries for people who can get the battery out and are backordered for the replacement battery by a month or so right now.


----------



## snowghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_TV* /forum/post/17230423
> 
> 
> The support person at Logitech, who I've spoken to, don't seem too concerned about it. In fact, they are just replacing batteries for people who can get the battery out and are backordered for the replacement battery by a month or so right now.



I put mine in the charger every night. So far no swollen battery at all.


----------



## wolfgaze

Just picked up my Harmony One last night at Best Buy ($199)... What a terrific device!


I have a Sony PS3 Slim at home and I just learned that you need to buy a separate adapter for the Harmony One to control it... Looking at the reviews on Logitech's site, it appears that the adapter needs some revamping as multiple users are complaining....


Is there any new feedback on this issue? What do you guys recommend, go without the adapter until Logitech releases something better?


----------



## StuJac

I recommend getting the Nyko dongle ir2bt instead of the Logitech; much, much cheaper and works just about all functions except power on/off (which you can power on by inserting a disc and power off from internal menus).

http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-...3806714&sr=8-3


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17237563
> 
> 
> Just picked up my Harmony One last night at Best Buy ($199)... What a terrific device!
> 
> 
> I have a Sony PS3 Slim at home and I just learned that you need to buy a separate adapter for the Harmony One to control it... Looking at the reviews on Logitech's site, it appears that the adapter needs some revamping as multiple users are complaining....
> 
> 
> Is there any new feedback on this issue? What do you guys recommend, go without the adapter until Logitech releases something better?



What is the issue? Mine has been working well for the month I've had it. You should be able to get it delivered with tax for $50 or less.


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17237563
> 
> 
> Just picked up my Harmony One last night at Best Buy ($199)... What a terrific device!
> 
> 
> I have a Sony PS3 Slim at home and I just learned that you need to buy a separate adapter for the Harmony One to control it... Looking at the reviews on Logitech's site, it appears that the adapter needs some revamping as multiple users are complaining....
> 
> 
> Is there any new feedback on this issue? What do you guys recommend, go without the adapter until Logitech releases something better?



I bought the Logitech PS3 adaptor, plugged it in, configured the H1 per the included instructions and haven't had any problems with it at all. I had the Nyko device to begin with, and it worked good, but I like the Logitech adaptor WAY better. YMMV


----------



## mhaider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17237653
> 
> 
> I recommend getting the Nyko dongle ir2bt instead of the Logitech; much, much cheaper and works just about all functions except power on/off (which you can power on by inserting a disc and power off from internal menus).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-...3806714&sr=8-3



I agree, the Nyko works great, but I never knew how much I like the power on/off until I got the Logitech adaptor. With my H1 I can hit the activity for my PS3 and it's all done for me. The big thing I like, I use PlayOn a lot with my PS3, most of the time when I'm done watching I just switch back over to cable, when I hit the power off for my system, everything shuts down, including the PS3. When I used the Nyko 99% of the time I'd notice my PS3 was still on after everything was shutdown, don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## wolfgaze

The issues I was reading about were on Logitech's site:



> Quote:
> Adapter will frequently unpair from PS3 and will unpair game controllers. No problems until I used the Harmony PS3 adapter. Keep an eye on the support boards and DO NOT buy this until the problem is solved.





> Quote:
> There's one huge problem I've noticed with the adapter: You can't operate the wireless game controller if the adapter is connected to PS3.
> 
> Also, the adapter itself has no switch, so you have to power it off from the mains, if you want to use the game controller!!
> 
> I switched the adapter off & then on again while my partner was playing a game.........she couldn't operate the controls of her game pad anymore. When I switched the adapter off, the game pad started working again after a full 5 minutes.
> 
> what's the point of this adapter, if the main function of a PS3 is playing games???


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17238247
> 
> 
> The issues I was reading about were on Logitech's site:



I have never had those problems. I use the remote to turn everything on and will then play using a wireless controller.


----------



## wolfgaze

Well I really don't even game on my PS3 so I assume it would be a non-issue for me even if it did happen... I'm just a bit bummed that I have to shell out an extra $50 on this adapter... Didn't want to spent $200 on the remote to begin with but it's just so damn terrific


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17238874
> 
> 
> Well I really don't even game on my PS3 so I assume it would be a non-issue for me even if it did happen... I'm just a bit bummed that I have to shell out an extra $50 on this adapter... Didn't want to spent $200 on the remote to begin with but it's just so damn terrific



I agree, it is frustrating. I think Sony is really to blame though.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feddie* /forum/post/17239524
> 
> 
> ...i think sony is really to blame though.



+1


----------



## StuJac

+2. Just spend 15 on the Nyko.


----------



## Milehigh

Well, after a divorce and getting remarried, I dug out my MX-700 and thought I'd set it up for some new equipment. Come to find out, you can't get software anymore and other issues causing me to look at other units and finding this thread. I've read quite a few pages, and don't see this mentioned, but I'm assuming the Harmony One can learn head to head with other remotes, is that correct?


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/17240966
> 
> 
> Well, after a divorce and getting remarried, I dug out my MX-700 and thought I'd set it up for some new equipment. Come to find out, you can't get software anymore and other issues causing me to look at other units and finding this thread. I've read quite a few pages, and don't see this mentioned, but I'm assuming the Harmony One can learn head to head with other remotes, is that correct?



Yes.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/17240966
> 
> 
> Well, after a divorce and getting remarried, I dug out my MX-700 and thought I'd set it up for some new equipment. Come to find out, you can't get software anymore and other issues causing me to look at other units and finding this thread. I've read quite a few pages, and don't see this mentioned, but I'm assuming the Harmony One can learn head to head with other remotes, is that correct?



More precisely, head to tail.


----------



## ChaseMe

For people looking for a working IR PS3 solution check this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1023735 


I've had this ir4ps3 for quite a while and it always works without issue. As far as the PS3 is concerned this is a Sony BT remote so Firmware updates from Sony don't break it. YES it does On/Off correctly and without macros as well.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/17074499
> 
> 
> I just purchased 4 new batteries on eBay for $29 total delivered, so the batteries aren't terribly expensive.
> 
> 
> Chris





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruman* /forum/post/17079946
> 
> 
> I seen those and figured thats cheap for a spare. how is the quality and performance compared to the original ?



The 4 batteries finally arrived, it does take a long time from China, 4 weeks. The batteries look identical to the original battery, look new, with Logitech on an identical label. Some numbers, I assume serial numbers are different but the batteries are 950mAh 3.7V. I believe they are new and identical to the batteries Logitech supplies. At $7.25 each and with my intention of using two of the Harmony One remotes for a long, long time, I am very happy so far. My experience with rechargeable batteris makes me believe 2 years will be all I can expect but I haven't even had this remote for a year yet.


Chris


----------



## Milehigh

Thanks guys, I had to promise my wife a new coffee table, but looks like I'm getting an H1 tonight


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/17247516
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I had to promise my wife a new coffee table, but looks like I'm getting an H1 tonight



Well, you need someplace to set the remote down on anyway!


----------



## Milehigh

Good point, LOL, but heck, the old one would work fine! On the plus side, the table she wants is a dark wood that'll match the new table that holds the new plasma, and the H1 will fit right in with the black piano finish











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17247520
> 
> 
> Well, you need someplace to set the remote down on anyway!


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/17247516
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I had to promise my wife a new coffee table, but looks like I'm getting an H1 tonight



Small trade off..... Don't let her know that you got the better part of that deal....


----------



## elgibby

I'm running a TiVo HD through a Yamaha 661 to an Olevia 537 LCD, via HDMI, controlled by the H1. My problem is that the TiVo keeps resetting output res to fixed 1080i when I power up. This is a known issue with TiVo and Yamaha.

So I'm trying to set a 10-second delay between the TV powering up and the Yamaha powering on. But I can't figure out how to set a delay between initial power up commands. (I can set delays for additional commands after the initial sequence.)

Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## rdevilbi

I received my new Harmony One last week. It is all setup and working as expected except for one issue. I have created several Activities (Watch SAT, Watch DVD, Watch VCR, and Watch DTV). The last is intended to watch my over the air digital antenna signal. However, the Harmony will not switch my TV (Panasonic TC-P65V10) to its internal TV input mode. It works great for the others (HDMI1, HDMI2, Video1), but not “TV”. The remote “help” feature did not resolve the issue nor did accessing the command via the remote device menu. The resultant TV input is simply the last input used.


I called Harmony tech support and they suggested I relearn the “InputTV” command from my TV remote. The problem is that my remote does not generate that discreet command. The “Input” button opens up a menu listing all the inputs from when the user must select using the arrow keys.


Any suggestions?


UPDATE: I found the answer detailed at the following link:

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/forums...ge/true/page/1


----------



## jpep13

It seems like for me the remote is not working out to good.

I will hit the command for watch tv and it will work, then watch tv with stereo, it will work. Then turn off the tv will turn off and the cable box stays on. Then i have to hit the help button to fix it. Then turn on tv it will turn on and not be in the proper input which is hdmi. This is crazy. What am i doing wrong? I might return it and just go back to using different remotes that did work properly. When i watched bluray disc lastnight: I pushed the watchbluray command, loaded disc and watched bluray. After that I went to turn off power and everything went off except the dvr box. I then turn on the tv in the morning and wrong input on tv not switching. This is everyday I am hitting the help button for this $ 200 remote. Need to see if I am in my 30 days return policy. Please advice Thanks


----------



## StuJac

The only explanation for this is that you set up everything wrong. This remote is not that hard to set up but you have to be extremely careful in every step of the set-up. The other possibility is that you might not be pointing it towards the devices. This remote is fantastic but has a relatively weak ir emitter and has to be pointed towards the components. What you describe, however, can all be solved by re-doing the set up for the items involved. Don't try to correct it, just delete and re-start the activities. Also, why are you turning off your cable box?


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17266583
> 
> 
> It seems like for me the remote is not working out to good.
> 
> I will hit the command for watch tv and it will work, then watch tv with stereo, it will work. Then turn off the tv will turn off and the cable box stays on. Then i have to hit the help button to fix it. Then turn on tv it will turn on and not be in the proper input which is hdmi. This is crazy. What am i doing wrong? I might return it and just go back to using different remotes that did work properly. When i watched bluray disc lastnight: I pushed the watchbluray command, loaded disc and watched bluray. After that I went to turn off power and everything went off except the dvr box. I then turn on the tv in the morning and wrong input on tv not switching. This is everyday I am hitting the help button for this $ 200 remote. Need to see if I am in my 30 days return policy. Please advice Thanks



TV - sounds like the remote works just fine if the TV is already on. If it doesn't change to the proper input only if the TV is off, then I believe your power-on delay is too short. Try upping it a second or 2 (or time it with a stop watch). For example, my TV is a rear projection and takes 13 seconds to become ready for the input signal. If I had the remote set for anything less, it would do the same as yours (mine stays on the input it was on when turned off).

Another possibility is that your particular TV has a feature that sets the input on start-up. If it does, turn it off.


DVR - not turning off, but help button fixes it. This sounds like it's seeing commands from the other devices as they are being turned off and ignores it's own. Try upping the inter-device delay or upping the repeats by one.


If those don't work, come back with more specifics and we'll figure it out.


----------



## jpep13

I had set this up with Logitech tech support. Going over all my components

and adjusted the delay time on the tv. I do not need my dvr box on all the time.

Maybe I can change it to stay on. It just seems the remote is really more annoying.

So now I have to explain to my wife how to hit the help button all the time?

None of my electronics are hidden.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17268083
> 
> 
> I had set this up with Logitech tech support. Going over all my components
> 
> and adjusted the delay time on the tv. I do not need my dvr box on all the time.
> 
> Maybe I can change it to stay on. It just seems the remote is really more annoying.
> 
> So now I have to explain to my wife how to hit the help button all the time?
> 
> None of my electronics are hidden.



Two suggestions. With most DVR's there is NO advantage to turning them off, but there is a slight advantage to leaving them on. The DVR is never really off anyway. It is always on so that it can record any progrmas that you've told it to record. If you leave it on all the time it is also recording the most recent 20 minutes or so of whatever channel it is on so if you turn on the TV and see something interesting you can back it up a bit to watch more of that program.


That is why Logitech probably had you set up your DVR to always stay on. But if you really, really want to turn it to off (really standby), just go to the setup for every activity that uses the DVR. You'll see that the current setup says to leave the DVR on all the time. Just change that setting.


Second suggestion: Since Logitech helped you with the setup, if the TV is not going to the correct input, call them back and have them help you correct the problem. There _may_ be some situations where the Help button will still be necessary, but that is one of the HUGE advantages of the Help button. Your wife and family can use the Help button without needing to call you.










Bernie


----------



## hagur

Hi,


Just got my One yesterday and although the setup has been going well for the most part, I have some questions:


Question 1. My TV remembers what input it's on. It's always set to "Component", since it's fed via component from my A/V receiver. S o the One does not really have to change the input every time I switch activities. It just needs to make sure that the TV is on, not what input it's currently using. I have been unable to see where I can configure the One to stop switching inputs on my TV when I start activities. Any takers?


Question 2. When I stop using my equipment, I usually just turn off the TV and set the A/V Receiver to Mute. I've configured my Harmony to always leave everything ON except for the TV. When I press the small power button at the top of the remote, it only turns off the TV which is cool







... BUT, can I somehow add an action to that button to make it also mute the A/V receiver? It's really a minor issue but I thought I should ask anyway ...


Question 3. When I'm using the "Watching TV" activity, I'd really like to configure buttons on the touchscreen to jump directly to certain channels. I think I know how to do this for channels which are numbered 1-9, but how can I assign two actions to one button? For example If one of my channels is numbered 12 on the set-top box, how can I make one button to send both 1 and 2?


Question 4. Is it not possible to create activities from scratch and manually choose which devices are a part of it? I have a HTPC at home and I wanted to create an activity for that. I chose the latter option when creating the activity (can't remember what it's called) and then I'm asked what kind of an activity it is. I chose "Watch DVD" or something of that sort. Then I chose "Watch My videos (media center pc)". Then I finished and clicked "Done". My Harmony insists on using my DVD player for this activity and I can't seem to see how I can remove it from the activity. My HTPC under "devices" is never in use in any activity and I can't see how I can attach it to an activity.


I guess the main point in my question is: How can I create a simple activity that uses my TV, A/V Receiver and HTPC. The TV should be ON, the A/V receiver should be ON and switched to the correct input. I will then need to be able to map the hard keys on the remote to codes I've learned to control my USB-UIRT. It would also be nice to be able to have custom touch screen buttons as well.




That's all for now .... I know these are many and big questions but I hope someone can help. Logitech has no customer service in my country and I'd rather not make a long distance call to the U.S.A or such


----------



## Lindseybp

I'm thinking about getting a Harmony One and have a few questions. I apologize if these have already been asked already but going through over 5,000 posts would take me forever.


1.) Can the One be programmed to control the widgets on the Samsung luxia tv sets? I.E. bring up the widgets, scroll through them, make selections, etc.


2.) If I buy the PS3 adapter Are there buttons that map to the One? For example: when I turn on my PS3 I have to select a profile by scrolling and hitting the X button. Then scroll to the video selection to start the movie. Will the One handle these activities if I have the PS3 adapter so I don't have to use a PS3 controller?


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lindseybp* /forum/post/17272200
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Harmony One and have a few questions. I apologize if these have already been asked already but going through over 5,000 posts would take me forever.
> 
> 
> 1.) Can the One be programmed to control the widgets on the Samsung luxia tv sets? I.E. bring up the widgets, scroll through them, make selections, etc.
> 
> 
> 2.) If I buy the PS3 adapter Are there buttons that map to the One? For example: when I turn on my PS3 I have to select a profile by scrolling and hitting the X button. Then scroll to the video selection to start the movie. Will the One handle these activities if I have the PS3 adapter so I don't have to use a PS3 controller?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.



1. if it's a button you press on the tv's remote it should show up on the One.


2. refer to answer 1


----------



## hagur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17271461
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got my One yesterday and although the setup has been going well for the most part, I have some questions:
> 
> 
> Question 1. My TV remembers what input it's on. It's always set to "Component", since it's fed via component from my A/V receiver. S o the One does not really have to change the input every time I switch activities. It just needs to make sure that the TV is on, not what input it's currently using. I have been unable to see where I can configure the One to stop switching inputs on my TV when I start activities. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Question 2. When I stop using my equipment, I usually just turn off the TV and set the A/V Receiver to Mute. I've configured my Harmony to always leave everything ON except for the TV. When I press the small power button at the top of the remote, it only turns off the TV which is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... BUT, can I somehow add an action to that button to make it also mute the A/V receiver? It's really a minor issue but I thought I should ask anyway ...
> 
> 
> Question 3. When I'm using the "Watching TV" activity, I'd really like to configure buttons on the touchscreen to jump directly to certain channels. I think I know how to do this for channels which are numbered 1-9, but how can I assign two actions to one button? For example If one of my channels is numbered 12 on the set-top box, how can I make one button to send both 1 and 2?
> 
> 
> Question 4. Is it not possible to create activities from scratch and manually choose which devices are a part of it? I have a HTPC at home and I wanted to create an activity for that. I chose the latter option when creating the activity (can't remember what it's called) and then I'm asked what kind of an activity it is. I chose "Watch DVD" or something of that sort. Then I chose "Watch My videos (media center pc)". Then I finished and clicked "Done". My Harmony insists on using my DVD player for this activity and I can't seem to see how I can remove it from the activity. My HTPC under "devices" is never in use in any activity and I can't see how I can attach it to an activity.
> 
> 
> I guess the main point in my question is: How can I create a simple activity that uses my TV, A/V Receiver and HTPC. The TV should be ON, the A/V receiver should be ON and switched to the correct input. I will then need to be able to map the hard keys on the remote to codes I've learned to control my USB-UIRT. It would also be nice to be able to have custom touch screen buttons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now .... I know these are many and big questions but I hope someone can help. Logitech has no customer service in my country and I'd rather not make a long distance call to the U.S.A or such



Well, with some more research and "Google-ing" I was able to figure out pretty much all of the above by myself.


For those interested:


Answer 1: Can be solved by creating a custom "watch tv" action completely from scratch using the utility activity as base. That gives greater control over the devices. Another method (which I'm going to try a bit later) can be seen here: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...One/m-p/383905 


Answer 2: Basically ... not possible. The "Power Off" button at the top of the remote is not customizable at all. It's only purpose is to turn all devices off (unless they've been explicitly set to "always on"). Fair enough.


Answer 3: How could I not see the "Configure favorite channels" option when I went to the activity configuration?







Anyway, that's where this is done.


Answer 4: Easily accomplished by using the "Utility" activity as a base when creating a new activity from scratch.


So .... I've got everything set up like I want now. The Harmony One rocks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17271461
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got my One yesterday and although the setup has been going well for the most part, I have some questions:
> 
> 
> Question 1. My TV remembers what input it's on. It's always set to "Component", since it's fed via component from my A/V receiver. S o the One does not really have to change the input every time I switch activities. It just needs to make sure that the TV is on, not what input it's currently using. I have been unable to see where I can configure the One to stop switching inputs on my TV when I start activities. Any takers?



I think one of the setup questions for your TV device is whether the TV always starts with the last device (I'm saying that from memory, so mayb be wrong). If you've set that value correctly than the Harmony shouldn't be telling the TV to change it.



> Quote:
> Question 2. When I stop using my equipment, I usually just turn off the TV and set the A/V Receiver to Mute. I've configured my Harmony to always leave everything ON except for the TV. When I press the small power button at the top of the remote, it only turns off the TV which is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... BUT, can I somehow add an action to that button to make it also mute the A/V receiver? It's really a minor issue but I thought I should ask anyway ...



Not clear what advantage you get out of muting the A/V system, ut maybe in Iceland there is an advantage to generating the extra heat all the time.







You usually can customize any button and add multiple commands. I don't remember the steps to send commands to different devices though.



> Quote:
> Question 3. When I'm using the "Watching TV" activity, I'd really like to configure buttons on the touchscreen to jump directly to certain channels. I think I know how to do this for channels which are numbered 1-9, but how can I assign two actions to one button? For example If one of my channels is numbered 12 on the set-top box, how can I make one button to send both 1 and 2?



This one is easy. In fact it is a feature of the Harmony. You want to Setup Favorite channels. If you go back to the setup you'll see the option to do that and you can set up several screens of favorites. You specify the channel number for each soft button. You can even tell it about icons that should be displayed for each channel. You'll find a good collection of icons designed for the Harmony at http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/ 



> Quote:
> Question 4. Is it not possible to create activities from scratch and manually choose which devices are a part of it? I have a HTPC at home and I wanted to create an activity for that. I chose the latter option when creating the activity (can't remember what it's called) and then I'm asked what kind of an activity it is. I chose "Watch DVD" or something of that sort. Then I chose "Watch My videos (media center pc)". Then I finished and clicked "Done". My Harmony insists on using my DVD player for this activity and I can't seem to see how I can remove it from the activity. My HTPC under "devices" is never in use in any activity and I can't see how I can attach it to an activity.
> 
> 
> I guess the main point in my question is: How can I create a simple activity that uses my TV, A/V Receiver and HTPC. The TV should be ON, the A/V receiver should be ON and switched to the correct input. I will then need to be able to map the hard keys on the remote to codes I've learned to control my USB-UIRT. It would also be nice to be able to have custom touch screen buttons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now .... I know these are many and big questions but I hope someone can help. Logitech has no customer service in my country and I'd rather not make a long distance call to the U.S.A or such


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17275632
> 
> 
> Answer 2: Basically ... not possible. The "Power Off" button at the top of the remote is not customizable at all. It's only purpose is to turn all devices off (unless they've been explicitly set to "always on"). Fair enough.



Why do you choose to have everything left on? If you set them to shut off, you could create an activity to mute the receiver and shut everything else off.


----------



## hagur

I leave the set top box on because it's feeding a TV capture card which needs to be able to capture TV any time of day.


The A/V receiver is also feeding a TV in my bedroom which I want to be able to watch when ever I want and I'm not able to remote control my A/V receiver from my bedroom to turn it on when necessary, so I just chose to leave it on all the time.


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17275997
> 
> 
> I leave the set top box on because it's feeding a TV capture card which needs to be able to capture TV any time of day.
> 
> 
> The A/V receiver is also feeding a TV in my bedroom which I want to be able to watch when ever I want and I'm not able to remote control my A/V receiver from my bedroom to turn it on when necessary, so I just chose to leave it on all the time.



So if the set top box and a/v are included as a device with all activities, couldn't you just create one activity with set top box and a/v with mute as the only devices, thus shutting off everything else?


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17275632
> 
> 
> Answer 2: Basically ... not possible. The "Power Off" button at the top of the remote is not customizable at all. It's only purpose is to turn all devices off (unless they've been explicitly set to "always on"). Fair enough.



You might try changing the power button settings for the receiver device in the Harmony software. Tell it that the receiver has one button for PowerOn (map this to the real PowerOn function) and a different button for PowerOff (map this to Mute). Should work.


----------



## hagur

Hmmm interesting idea j.m.


But wouldn't I have to configure the receiver as having only one button for power on/off (toggle switch) and set it to use the mute command?


Then turning off/on would simply toggle the mute functionality.


Otherwise the mute would not go off once I start an activity again.


If I understand this correctly ...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17278148
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting idea j.m.
> 
> 
> But wouldn't I have to configure the receiver as having only one button for power on/off (toggle switch) and set it to use the mute command?
> 
> 
> Then turning off/on would simply toggle the mute functionality.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the mute would not go off once I start an activity again.
> 
> 
> If I understand this correctly ...



Some receivers support discrete Mute On / Mute Off buttons that could be substituted for discrete power commands in your situation. I know that most Onkyos do.


Still... using a discrete PowerOn and a discrete MuteOn as your two "power" buttons may still be a better route... along with adding a discrete MuteOff in the activity startup command sequence. This would ensure that the activity would always start correctly, even if someone manually (or a power glitch) turned off the receiver.


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagur* /forum/post/17278148
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting idea j.m.
> 
> 
> But wouldn't I have to configure the receiver as having only one button for power on/off (toggle switch) and set it to use the mute command?
> 
> 
> Then turning off/on would simply toggle the mute functionality.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the mute would not go off once I start an activity again.
> 
> 
> If I understand this correctly ...



Yes, I think that would better because that would eliminate the need to manually unmute when you start an activity again. As suggested, it would be best to use discrete MuteOn and MuteOff if your receiver supports them (then it would be foolproof and work even if you turn it "off" while already muted). If not, sometimes with a little imagination you can think of pseudo discretes--for example, maybe sending VolumeUp will unmute the receiver if muted. My Denon receiver doesn't, but some might.


----------



## Milehigh

Quick question on delays, are they set on the device screens or the activity screens? I could see that different activities might require different delays, since a device may be powered up from a previous activity.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/17285102
> 
> 
> Quick question on delays, are they set on the device screens or the activity screens? I could see that different activities might require different delays, since a device may be powered up from a previous activity.



Delays are by Device. The fact that a Device is already on from an immediately previous Activity is irrelevant in regard to delays. The Harmony knows that the Device is already on and does not send a PowerOn command to that Device when switching activities. Accordingly, the power delay - which is the time to wait before sending additional commands to a Device after a PowerOn command is sent - never comes into play. All other delays are unaffected by the fact that a unit is already powered on.


----------



## r3v3nant

I'm trying to add an Olevia HDMI switch to my harmony one.. can't find a way to do that.. I can't even have the harmony learn the buttons if I say it's a different device than it is.. anyone have any tips on this? (sorry if it's been covered)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r3v3nant* /forum/post/17286630
> 
> 
> I'm trying to add an Olevia HDMI switch to my harmony one.. can't find a way to do that.. I can't even have the harmony learn the buttons if I say it's a different device than it is.. anyone have any tips on this? (sorry if it's been covered)



Its in the Harmony database, under:



Add Device > Amplifier > Audio/Video Switch
Manufacturer = Syntax-Brillian
Model = SWIT3X1 (3 to 1 HDMI Switch)... it's the default example that is shown

The device has Input1, Input2 & Input3 commands.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkazepis* /forum/post/17214232
> 
> 
> Mine is swollen as well, Im waaaay out of warranty....wonder where we can get new OEM batteries...not on Harmony or any other website for that matter...




Is logitech replacing these batteries as good will or recall?

Mine's is out of warranty & the battery is swollen & can't hold a charge for more than 1 day.


----------



## Javatime

Finally purchased the One remote after getting my HT up and running. The wife gave me a blank stare when I showed her how to turn everything on/off using all the remotes. So I bought this remote and I'll tell ya what, this a great remote! Universal remotes have come a long way. Only downside so far is the Wii system which is bluetooth so it won't work with this remote. I didn't find out until after the purchase, but it would not have been a deal breaker anyway.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/17288196
> 
> 
> Finally purchased the One remote after getting my HT up and running. The wife gave me a blank stare when I showed her how to turn everything on/off using all the remotes. So I bought this remote and I'll tell ya what, this a great remote! Universal remotes have come a long way. Only downside so far is the Wii system which is bluetooth so it won't work with this remote. I didn't find out until after the purchase, but it would not have been a deal breaker anyway.



Even with the Wii, we find the remote useful. I have an Activity called Wii. It sets the TV to the correct input, sets the Samsung TV to game mode, and tells the Harmony that the sound is controlled by the TV. When we're done with the Wii, the remote knows how to adjust the TV to the proper settings and that it should go back to using the surround sound system for audio.


Since we have to have the Wii remotes in our hands for everything we do with the Wii anyway, turning it on or to standby with the remotes isn't any problem..


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17288259
> 
> 
> Even with the Wii, we find the remote useful. I have an Activity called Wii. It sets the TV to the correct input, sets the Samsung TV to game mode, and tells the Harmony that the sound is controlled by the TV. When we're done with the Wii, the remote knows how to adjust the TV to the proper settings and that it should go back to using the surround sound system for audio.
> 
> 
> Since we have to have the Wii remotes in our hands for everything we do with the Wii anyway, turning it on or to standby with the remotes isn't any problem..



Same here. Or even by ejecting or inserting a game, you turn it on.


----------



## Javatime

Thanks...I never thought about that. I'll play around to add that to the setup.


----------



## ssbn733mt

I can't get my mac and harmony one on the same page. When prompted to connect to usb, the remote reads "usb connected" but pressing ok to continue does nothing. The same prompt pops up again on the mac. I'm allowing "all incoming connections" to access firewall and I've restarted computer, reinstalled the software, tried various usb cables/ports but no luck. I'm going to try in on my Dell now. Any other ideas?


----------



## ssbn733mt

It appears to be a mac issue. No problems at all with the Dell. Now I can lose the other six remotes I've been using.


----------



## rowbarre

The remote and software work fine on my mac. What model and OS version are you using?


----------



## BankZ

How can I do this with my Harmony One remote:


If I select the "Play Xbox 360" activity, it turns on the XBox

If I select a different activity it leaves the XBox on

If I press the power off button, it turns off the XBox


----------



## adamv

I got my harmony one today and I am trying to get it to work(power on) with my Sanyo PLV-Z1. I have searched and search and can't find any info, any suggestions?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adamv* /forum/post/17317318
> 
> 
> I got my harmony one today and I am trying to get it to work(power on) with my Sanyo PLV-Z1. I have searched and search and can't find any info, any suggestions?



What have you already tired? Did you go through the setup of the One? Were you able to find the Sanyo PLV-Z1 in the Harmony device database? If not you might try picking one of the later models of your projector.


If that doesn't work, then use the device Learn feature of the setup program along with your exisitng remote to learn the commands for your projector.


Or let us know what you have already done.


Bernie


----------



## adamv

Thanks for the quick reply Bernie.


My dogs ate the PLV-Z1 remote:-(


I did find it in their database, at least I think I did... And I used the help function, spending around 15 minutes pushing the "did it turn on now" button.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adamv* /forum/post/17317547
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply Bernie.
> 
> 
> My dogs ate the PLV-Z1 remote:-(
> 
> 
> I did find it in their database, at least I think I did... And I used the help function, spending around 15 minutes pushing the "did it turn on now" button.



I am using a Harmony One with a PLV-Z3. I would think the remote codes for the two projectors are the same. I have no issues at all with remote and projector.


Chris


----------



## adamv

I tried using the codes for the Z2 and Z3 and neither worked.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adamv* /forum/post/17323260
> 
> 
> I tried using the codes for the Z2 and Z3 and neither worked.



Any chance you changed the remote code to something other than code 1? I recall the PLV-Z3 has a menu option for changing it and a procedure to do so. If it is, the menu buttons on the projector itself should give you access to changing it to code 1.


Chris


----------



## adamv

OK, I changed it to code 1 from code 2 and still no luck...


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adamv* /forum/post/17328131
> 
> 
> OK, I changed it to code 1 from code 2 and still no luck...



I recommend calling Logitech. Their support is very good.


----------



## RGHessel

I have had a Harmony® One Universal Remote for a couple of years. I noticed the battery was no longer holding a charge very well, so I bought a replacement battery and installed it with no problems.


After being in and out of the cradle for about 60 minutes when I returned it to the cradle, I got the error message with a red exclamation point, "Charging Problem. Contact customer support".


I searched for this, but mainly came across the issue of the contacts in the charging base no longer making contact with the remote, which doesn't seem to be my problem.


I went to the Harmony site and searched the knowledge base, but could find no reference to this particular error message (and their customer support is basically non-existent).


I subsequently determined (elsewhere on the internets) that while aftermarket batteries will work in the Harmony, they cannot be charged by the cradle (which makes them pretty useless).


Does anyone know about this issue? Also, where, then does one get a replacement battery from Harmony? (I cannot locate them on their web site).


----------



## NewOldVinyl

I picked up a H-1 from Best Buy today (who, amazingly, price-matched Amazon). What a great product! I was able to get it going with very little trouble. The only question I have is Why did i wait so long to get one?








I was somewhat bummed to find it can't control my PS3 without an add-on but that's just bad research on my part. Kind of like, D'oh, I should have figured that out. Anyway I've ordered the PS3 Bluetooth adapter and look forward to setting that up too.


If you're still working with a half-dozen remotes like I was, don't hesitate to try one of these. You will probably be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## OldGatorDelt

I had bought a battery off eBay for one of my cellphones that was the same size, voltage and capacity as a Logitech battery.... My original battery began to fail to hold a charge... I used the cell-phone battery.... Got the identical error message whenever I had it in the remote and tried to charge it on the cradle... I then bought a four-pack of alledged Logitech battries from an eBay guy in China or Tiawan.... They actually arrived, and they all seem to work fine....


----------



## WoodsonNoles

So all of a sudden my harmony one appears to be frozen. It's stuck on the home screen (list of activities) and I can't click anything on the screen and none of the buttons work on the remote? Is there a way to reset/restart this thing?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WoodsonNoles* /forum/post/17336464
> 
> 
> So all of a sudden my harmony one appears to be frozen. It's stuck on the home screen (list of activities) and I can't click anything on the screen and none of the buttons work on the remote? Is there a way to reset/restart this thing?



Have you tried removing & replacing the battery?


----------



## mrcarnut

I just bought a Harmony One and in reading this forum I have noticed several discussions regarding the rechargable batteries. Maybe I am misunderstanding the posts but it sounds like some people do not feel these batteries are available from Logitech. I just went to their site and they list the replacement batteries. Has anyone bought these and are they available through Logitech? Is there a problem with them? I just want to make sure if or when I need one that they will be readily available.


From the Logitech site:


Battery, Lithium-ion 950mAh R-IG7

Lithium-ion battery for use with 890/890 Pro, 880/880 Pro, 720 or Harmony One Advanced Universal Remotes.


Part number in battery compartment (under existing battery) is one of: 866165, 866145, 866207 or 815-000037


P/N 994-000033 USD 29.99


----------



## Wesley Hester

I just purchased a 610 from the local Wal-Mart and it does everything I need. I'm coming off a JP1'ed URC-9910 and I'm impressed with the Harmony remote.


My question is, if I get a 2nd or 3rd 610, can I use my single PC to program them all?


I understand there is a 'add another device' or something to that affect and that you have to create another account. Just wondering if anyone has tried it with success?


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesley Hester* /forum/post/17339484
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 610 from the local Wal-Mart and it does everything I need. I'm coming off a JP1'ed URC-9910 and I'm impressed with the Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> My question is, if I get a 2nd or 3rd 610, can I use my single PC to program them all?
> 
> 
> I understand there is a 'add another device' or something to that affect and that you have to create another account. Just wondering if anyone has tried it with success?



I have a One and an 880. They work on TV's on different rooms -- but I program them all with the same PC. I accomplish this by setting up a different logon/account for each remote.


PS: The 'Add another device' choice is for adding another component to be controlled by your remote.


----------



## Wesley Hester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17339585
> 
> 
> I have a One and an 880. They work on TV's on different rooms -- but I program them all with the same PC. I accomplish this by setting up a different logon/account for each remote.
> 
> 
> PS: The 'Add another device' choice is for adding another component to be controlled by your remote.



Thank you. Just wanted to make sure the software can see that 2 or 3 610's are in-fact different.


I meant 'add another remote' or whatever it says, can't remember. It's on a totally different page from the components/devices page is all I remember.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesley Hester* /forum/post/17339863
> 
> 
> Thank you. Just wanted to make sure the software can see that 2 or 3 610's are in-fact different.
> 
> 
> I meant 'add another remote' or whatever it says, can't remember. It's on a totally different page from the components/devices page is all I remember.



The software has an option to "replace" your remote.


----------



## darthemma

I love my two Harmony One remotes, but today I reached my first snag. I just moved my Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray player into the bedroom to use with my Panny TH-42PX75U plasma. I have other devices connected to that tv, including a Roku player, directv hd dvr, and an Oppo standard def. dvd player. I am using a harmony one (which I just got today for that room) to control everything. It is working fine except that no matter which "activity" I use, the Sony blu-ray player turns on whenever the tv is turned on (I only want the blu-ray to come on when I select the activity for it).


Apparently the TV and the Sony blu-ray player have the same on code. I tried teaching the harmony the code for the sony blu-ray player from the sony remote, but it still does the same thing. Is there a way to change the code in the tv or the code in the blu-ray player so that they don't conflict? I have searched the sony and panasonic site, but have not found any information on it.


I suppose I could send an extra "off" command to the sony when I turn on any of the other activities, but that just isn't very elegant.


Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthemma* /forum/post/17349737
> 
> 
> I love my two Harmony One remotes, but today I reached my first snag. I just moved my Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray player into the bedroom to use with my Panny TH-42PX75U plasma. I have other devices connected to that tv, including a Roku player, directv hd dvr, and an Oppo standard def. dvd player. I am using a harmony one (which I just got today for that room) to control everything. It is working fine except that no matter which "activity" I use, the Sony blu-ray player turns on whenever the tv is turned on (I only want the blu-ray to come on when I select the activity for it).
> 
> 
> Apparently the TV and the Sony blu-ray player have the same on code. I tried teaching the harmony the code for the sony blu-ray player from the sony remote, but it still does the same thing. Is there a way to change the code in the tv or the code in the blu-ray player so that they don't conflict? I have searched the sony and panasonic site, but have not found any information on it.
> 
> 
> I suppose I could send an extra "off" command to the sony when I turn on any of the other activities, but that just isn't very elegant.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give.



Before you do anything else, make sure that HDMI-CEC (BraviaLink, VieraLink, etc) is turned of on both devices.


----------



## darthemma

I was just coming back to my keyboard to say I figured it out. I disabled hdmi control on the sony br player. That was it. I never had an issue with it when the sony was connected to my Kuro. But, when I connected it to the Panasonic, I had to use an hdmi switch and share hdmi 2 on the panny with 3 devices (one of them the sony). So, no matter which device of those 3 I used, the sony was detecting that hdmi 2 was turning on. Anyway, it was the HDMI control feature.


What's odd is, I tried shutting off the powered hdmi switch and it still did it. Odd. Must me hdmi passthrough even when it's off somehow.


Thanks for your reply!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17349977
> 
> 
> Before you do anything else, make sure that HDMI-CEC (BraviaLink, VieraLink, etc) is turned of on both devices.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captpjd* /forum/post/13840937
> 
> 
> Hey guys---notice clock is running slow on my week old H1--losing about 3-4 minutes a day, has anyone else noticed this and is there a fix????



I know this is resurrecting an old comment, but mine loses time, too. Not as much as yours, but I just noticed today that it was 10 minutes slow. But I haven't re-set it in several months. Still, it should keep better time than that...


----------



## dean1955

Not sure if this is a problem or I am just doing something wrong. Let's say I have just finished watching a blu-ray and I want to switch over to a new activity, "Watch TV". So, I press the "activities" button below the screen, right? When I do this I have to press it repeatedly and sometimes even hold it down in order to get the "activities" screen to come up. Is there a trick or am I missing something? thanks for the help.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/17360753
> 
> 
> I know this is resurrecting an old comment, but mine loses time, too. Not as much as yours, but I just noticed today that it was 10 minutes slow. But I haven't re-set it in several months. Still, it should keep better time than that...



I noticed that my H1 was off by one day. I just did an update of the firmware and when the update was complete the clock was spot on. Try just doing a refresh and see if that corrects the time for you.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dean1955* /forum/post/17362042
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a problem or I am just doing something wrong. Let's say I have just finished watching a blu-ray and I want to switch over to a new activity, "Watch TV". So, I press the "activities" button below the screen, right? When I do this I have to press it repeatedly and sometimes even hold it down in order to get the "activities" screen to come up. Is there a trick or am I missing something? thanks for the help.



No, pressing the button once should be sufficient (unless possibly you have a very low battery level), and assuming that is not the case there might be something wrong with the contact under the Activies button. If your H1 is still under warranty I would say to call Logitech and see if they will send you a replacement.


----------



## jacwood

OK finally ordered the"one"

refurb from CC

should I get an extended warranty on it I think I can get one from squaretrade for about 19.99 or less with coupon


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacwood* /forum/post/17363828
> 
> 
> OK finally ordered the"one"
> 
> refurb from CC
> 
> should I get an extended warranty on it I think I can get one from squaretrade for about 19.99 or less with coupon



These extended warranties are a personal choice. I think Square Trade is reputable and the warranty will be honored if you do buy one and need service with a valid claim, most likely just a refund of the purchase but I would save the $20 in this case. The only one I have purchased in many years was for my Samsung BD-P1000 Blu-ray player and it was needed.


Chris


----------



## TonyB1966

I'm just beginning my universal remote control research, and I think I found what I want here. Just to be certain, this remote allows the user to create or spell-out the roles for activities such as "Watch TV, Watch DVD, and Listen to music", or are those and others simply there already? I'm hoping there's an option to create our own unique titles, not just choose what is there from the factory... From what I just read here, and I didn't read all 100+ pages, it does seem that this remote can do this alright...


What I don't like about other more traditional remotes is that not all modes apply to what I have, so we must remember that "Tape" equates to our surveillance system, and "Cable" is really for our KTV, etc...


Will the Harmony One allow the user the option to create their own unique mode titles? If not, or even if so, what other remotes offer this feature?


Thank you!


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17364624
> 
> 
> I'm just beginning my universal remote control research, and I think I found what I want here. Just to be certain, this remote allows the user to create or spell-out the roles for activities such as "Watch TV, Watch DVD, and Listen to music", or are those and others simply there already? I'm hoping there's an option to create our own unique titles, not just choose what is there from the factory... From what I just read here, and I didn't read all 100+ pages, it does seem that this remote can do this alright...
> 
> 
> What I don't like about other more traditional remotes is that not all modes apply to what I have, so we must remember that "Tape" equates to our surveillance system, and "Cable" is really for our KTV, etc...
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony One allow the user the option to create their own unique mode titles? If not, or even if so, what other remotes offer this feature?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, you can rename the activities to what you want.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dean1955* /forum/post/17362042
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a problem or I am just doing something wrong. Let's say I have just finished watching a blu-ray and I want to switch over to a new activity, "Watch TV". So, I press the "activities" button below the screen, right? When I do this I have to press it repeatedly and sometimes even hold it down in order to get the "activities" screen to come up. Is there a trick or am I missing something? thanks for the help.



This happens to me, but I thought it was 'fat thumbs'


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17364785
> 
> 
> Yes, you can rename the activities to what you want.



Thank you Freddie for confirming. Might there be other remotes that do the same? Please understand that I don't mind searching myself, but I just don't know quite what words to use in such a query...


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17365974
> 
> 
> Thank you Freddie for confirming. Might there be other remotes that do the same? Please understand that I don't mind searching myself, but I just don't know quite what words to use in such a query...



Those of us in this thread may be (ok, we are) prejudice of the Harmony One but look no further as this is considered one of the best remotes out there. If you require RF instead of IR you can look at the more expensive 990 (which is similar in layout to the H1).


The programming can get a bit tricky but that is what the 100+ pages of this thread is for; if you get stuck or want to do something you can't quite figure out this thread and folks in here are a great source.


Good luck....


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17366214
> 
> 
> Those of us in this thread may be (ok, we are) prejudice of the Harmony One but look no further as this is considered one of the best remotes out there. If you require RF instead of IR you can look at the more expensive 990 (which is similar in layout to the H1).
> 
> 
> The programming can get a bit tricky but that is what the 100+ pages of this thread is for; if you get stuck or want to do something you can't quite figure out this thread and folks in here are a great source.
> 
> 
> Good luck....



Seems like the 990 might be needed or desired as my new DTV DVR box (HR23, I believe) is now set to RF, and it does come in handy. I know we have a loyal following here, and I can certainly appreciate that, but if there are other brands to ponder that allow for personalized activities or modes, that would be nice to know. As it stands now, the 990 is what I'm looking at... Thanks guys.


----------



## TonyB1966

Ok.... I'm thinking of switching my DTV DVR to IR, just to get the H1. I want it for the weekend though, and ideally for a good price. What stores (bricks & mortar) carry these at a competitive price? I'm seeing $249 at BB and Fry's... I don't see it at Costco or Walmart. I saw some folks got their H1 at CC for $149. Nice get.


I appreciate any input.


----------



## MikeCandler

I know this has been asked and asnwered in this post however I have been going though pages for an hour now so hoping someone can quickly help me out lol.


I have my remote all setup have for a year now...I need to make a small change, I need to leave my Sat HD receiver on while I switch activities so the recordings can still work. Currently it powers off when I leave the activity and for some reason I am having trouble figuring this out. Is there an easy eay to do this that I am just missing?? I am sure there is.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ctobin1

I just purchased these and am trying to set up the remote but when i set up activities such as watch tv or watch a dvd its telling me that i cannot use the Denon receiver for these functions. any reason why? i have 2 other harmony remotes and i've never had a problem like this. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dean1955* /forum/post/17362042
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a problem or I am just doing something wrong. Let's say I have just finished watching a blu-ray and I want to switch over to a new activity, "Watch TV". So, I press the "activities" button below the screen, right? When I do this I have to press it repeatedly and sometimes even hold it down in order to get the "activities" screen to come up. Is there a trick or am I missing something? thanks for the help.



I have no problem when hitting the "activities" button; it always comes up immediately.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeCandler* /forum/post/17368535
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked and asnwered in this post however I have been going though pages for an hour now so hoping someone can quickly help me out lol.
> 
> 
> I have my remote all setup have for a year now...I need to make a small change, I need to leave my Sat HD receiver on while I switch activities so the recordings can still work. Currently it powers off when I leave the activity and for some reason I am having trouble figuring this out. Is there an easy eay to do this that I am just missing?? I am sure there is.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



In the software, Click the Device tab. Then click the satellite box device. Change power settings and tell it to leave the device on all the time.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17367202
> 
> 
> Ok.... I'm thinking of switching my DTV DVR to IR, just to get the H1. I want it for the weekend though, and ideally for a good price. What stores (bricks & mortar) carry these at a competitive price? I'm seeing $249 at BB and Fry's... I don't see it at Costco or Walmart. I saw some folks got their H1 at CC for $149. Nice get.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any input.



Any price under $175 or so is good; use Google or another search engine and find the best price you can and bring the print out to your local Best Buy and they will typically match. (The CC was a going-out-of business price...).


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctobin1* /forum/post/17368638
> 
> 
> I just purchased these and am trying to set up the remote but when i set up activities such as watch tv or watch a dvd its telling me that i cannot use the Denon receiver for these functions. any reason why? i have 2 other harmony remotes and i've never had a problem like this. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



You will need to "manually" setup the activities so you can add the Denon. The "Watch TV" default assumes you will only be using the TV speakers.


Or, you can go into the current Activity you have and "add" the Denon to it and go through the setup screens.


----------



## surfdog69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BankZ* /forum/post/17296998
> 
> 
> How can I do this with my Harmony One remote:
> 
> 
> If I select the "Play Xbox 360" activity, it turns on the XBox
> 
> If I select a different activity it leaves the XBox on
> 
> If I press the power off button, it turns off the XBox



Anyone have a response to this? I have the exact same issue with my PS3. I want to turn it on when the activity is selected but don't want to turn it off unless I use the main "power" button on the remote... Is there any "turn on and stay on unless I hit the main power (then turn off)" voodoo out there...


----------



## wolfgaze

Woke up this morning to find these marks on my touch screen.... I live with a roommate so I don't know what he may have done or not done with the remote but it doesn't appear to have been dropped as there's no scratches on it anywhere....


Has anyone had this happen to their remote? Any recourse???


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17372427
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to find these marks on my touch screen.... I live with a roommate so I don't know what he may have done or not done with the remote but it doesn't appear to have been dropped as there's no scratches on it anywhere....
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their remote? Any recourse???



It looks like you got into the Devices option. Just press "Current Activities" and you should be back to normal.


Burt


----------



## wolfgaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/17372809
> 
> 
> It looks like you got into the Devices option. Just press "Current Activities" and you should be back to normal.
> 
> 
> Burt



Hi Burt... I was talking about those 5 circular artifacts on the screen... See 'em? They look like clear basketballs...


Strangest thing.... I set the remote down after discovering these, picked it up 3 hours later and they were gone.... I have no clue what caused them, nor why they disappeared....


Still confused.







Just glad the remote is back to normal.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17374342
> 
> 
> Hi Burt... I was talking about those 5 circular artifacts on the screen... See 'em? They look like clear basketballs...
> 
> 
> Strangest thing.... I set the remote down after discovering these, picked it up 3 hours later and they were gone.... I have no clue what caused them, nor why they disappeared....
> 
> 
> Still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just glad the remote is back to normal.



It is a touch screen. Maybe something heavy and pointy was put on it and the screen took awhile to recover??


----------



## botuur

hi,


i have a Onkyo TX-SR707 with an up-dt1 (Dab tuner) connected to the port input, with the original onkyo remote i can change the station pre-select but not with the one, i see the AV is receiving the signal but that is all.


Everything else is functioning ok.


----------



## wolfgaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17374524
> 
> 
> It is a touch screen. Maybe something heavy and pointy was put on it and the screen took awhile to recover??



We don't stack anything on the remote and the pattern is just odd... Not sure but I'll report if it happens again.


----------



## MikeCandler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17369958
> 
> 
> In the software, Click the Device tab. Then click the satellite box device. Change power settings and tell it to leave the device on all the time.



Sorry I should have been more specific, yes I have seen that feature however is there a way to still have that device turn off when you power off the entire system? I want it to remain on during all activity changed but still turn off when everything is powered off.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17372427
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to find these marks on my touch screen.... I live with a roommate so I don't know what he may have done or not done with the remote but it doesn't appear to have been dropped as there's no scratches on it anywhere...



It looks similar to pics posted previously in the thread where the remote over-heated in the cradle. I believe it was related to a battery failure.


Your "rainbow basketballs" could've been the beginning of the black spots described in this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15624789


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeCandler* /forum/post/17376630
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have been more specific, yes I have seen that feature however is there a way to still have that device turn off when you power off the entire system? I want it to remain on during all activity changed but still turn off when everything is powered off.



Manually add it to all the other activities.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17372427
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to find these marks on my touch screen.... I live with a roommate so I don't know what he may have done or not done with the remote but it doesn't appear to have been dropped as there's no scratches on it anywhere....
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their remote? Any recourse???



It looks like water droplets on the surface to me.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/17376165
> 
> 
> We don't stack anything on the remote and the pattern is just odd... Not sure but I'll report if it happens again.



I didn't mean intentional stacking or you.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/17377147
> 
> 
> It looks like water droplets on the surface to me.



That's what it looks like to me too, but I assume it's not. Otherwise he'd be an idiot for not recognizing that and just wiping it off. Or this could just be a hoax, the lengths of which have not been witnessed since that of the stowaway child in the helium balloon.


That said, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt and assuming it was truly an internal artifact.


----------



## MikeCandler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17377110
> 
> 
> Manually add it to all the other activities.



That is what I was going to do just wanted to make sure there was not a setting or something I was over looking.


Thanks guys,

Mike


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeCandler* /forum/post/17382209
> 
> 
> That is what I was going to do just wanted to make sure there was not a setting or something I was over looking.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Mike



Not if you want it on in all or most activities but still turn it off when all activities are shut down.


----------



## Row1x

I am looking to purchase the H1 remote. I am having a cabinet built to put all of my electronics in. The doors are solid with no windows. Is there a device that can be attached to all of the IR sensors and then run the main sensor through the wall and attach to the TV? I think the H1 has the best reviews and is not too pricey. The 900 is almost 2x the cost.


I have the following items:

Outlaw Audio 950 preamp

Pany DMP-BD60

58 V10 panny

VIP 622 Dish network

Antenna through the TV

JVC XL-M401 CD changer - used rearely


Thanks


John


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Row1x* /forum/post/17382821
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase the H1 remote. I am having a cabinet built to put all of my electronics in. The doors are solid with no windows. Is there a device that can be attached to all of the IR sensors and then run the main sensor through the wall and attach to the TV? I think the H1 has the best reviews and is not too pricey. The 900 is almost 2x the cost.
> 
> 
> I have the following items:
> 
> Outlaw Audio 950 preamp
> 
> Pany DMP-BD60
> 
> 58 V10 panny
> 
> VIP 622 Dish network
> 
> Antenna through the TV
> 
> JVC XL-M401 CD changer - used rearely
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John


 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product


----------



## Row1x

Thanks for the response! I notice that Amazon states that care must be used when using with a Plasma TV. I have a 58 panny v10 and thought I would place/tape the receiver to the TV? What is the concern for Plasma TV's?


Thanks


John


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Row1x* /forum/post/17382992
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! I notice that Amazon states that care must be used when using with a Plasma TV. I have a 58 panny v10 and thought I would place/tape the receiver to the TV? What is the concern for Plasma TV's?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John



I don't see the place on Amazon where you saw any comment or concern about using any Harmony with a plasma TV. There isn't anything about any of the Harmony's that would be a concern with a plasma TV. We have a plasma TV and know others that have them too and there is no reason for concern at all.


Bernie


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Row1x* /forum/post/17382992
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! I notice that Amazon states that care must be used when using with a Plasma TV. I have a 58 panny v10 and thought I would place/tape the receiver to the TV? What is the concern for Plasma TV's?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John



It indeed can be an issue. However, if you place the IR receiver where it is in the "shadows" of the light emitted from the display, you should not have a problem. Below the display and set back an inch or two usually will work. Plasma displays, fluorescent lights (including LCD backlights and CFLs) and sunlight all contain an IR component that can overload IR sensors if directly exposed.


If this cannot be accomodated, then companies like Xantech make sensors (and the complete IR distribution systems that go with them) that are more robust in resisting interference from displays and other IR sources such as fluorescent lighting. They are, of course, more expensive than the Cables-to-Go piece, which I have personally found to work very well.


----------



## Row1x

Thanks, I get it. I was planning to mount it to the bottom of the display back just a bit as you recommended.


John


----------



## darthemma

If you don't want the H1 to shut off your xbox when you switch activities you can do this set up:


Open up the Harmony software on your computer. (You'll have to do this for each activity OTHER THAN the xbox activity).


Click on "settings" under the activity. Select the "change options" radio button and click "next." Under "turn off unused devices" select "Leave On" (the default is "Turn Off").


If you do this, however, you will have to add commands that turns off the other unused devices that you DO want to turn off when you stop playing xbox.


I think this will work. I hope it makes sense.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfdog69* /forum/post/17371425
> 
> 
> Anyone have a response to this? I have the exact same issue with my PS3. I want to turn it on when the activity is selected but don't want to turn it off unless I use the main "power" button on the remote... Is there any "turn on and stay on unless I hit the main power (then turn off)" voodoo out there...


----------



## StuJac

I just got mine today. I'll hook it up Saturday. Haven't figured where though.


----------



## rowbarre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17377110
> 
> 
> Manually add it to all the other activities.



Would this work if I didn't want the PS3 to come on until I select the "Play PS3" activity? And then if I left the activity to watch tv while a download was doing its thing the PS3 would stay on?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rowbarre* /forum/post/17385296
> 
> 
> Would this work if I didn't want the PS3 to come on until I select the "Play PS3" activity? And then if I left the activity to watch tv while a download was doing its thing the PS3 would stay on?



The finer points of PS3 control (with IR>PS3 adaptors) are outside of my realm, but if it was a "normal" IR controlled device, it would work that way EXCEPT that it would also turn on if you entered Watch TV directly from the all-off state as well. If you didn't ALWAYS want the PS3 on while in Watch TV, you could also create two watch TV activities... "Watch TV" and "Watch TV w/ PS3" (adding the PS3 to only one of the activities).


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17383040
> 
> 
> I don't see the place on Amazon where you saw any comment or concern about using any Harmony with a plasma TV. There isn't anything about any of the Harmony's that would be a concern with a plasma TV. We have a plasma TV and know others that have them too and there is no reason for concern at all.
> 
> 
> Bernie



He's not talking about the Harmony remote. The item being referenced is the Cables To Go 40430 IR Repeater.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks to this forum, I got my Harmony ONE today !!!! It is awesome, and is a huge improvement over the Harmony 659.


Tigerdirect, $1 shipping, and $159!!!!


Edit - I bought this refurbished, unfortunately, I checked this morning and they are sold out.


----------



## StuJac

Great buy.


----------



## rmilewsk

I've had my harmony one remote for about 10 months and it has worked perfectly. I noticed a couple of days ago that the battery lasts about a day and a half before being drained whereas before it lasted about a week. I'm not using it any differently. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmilewsk* /forum/post/17397977
> 
> 
> I've had my harmony one remote for about 10 months and it has worked perfectly. I noticed a couple of days ago that the battery lasts about a day and a half before being drained whereas before it lasted about a week. I'm not using it any differently. Has anyone else seen this?



Yep. I had to replace the battery in mine -- then it worked fine again.


----------



## BadMF222

I have a newb question. Didn't know if I should post it here or in the Pioneer thread since it pertains to a specific receiver. Just got the VSX-21TXH two days ago and I'm having trouble getting it to work properly with my Harmony One. How do you set up the remote to choose a specific input? I can only get it to choose the "HDMI" button, which in turn just cycles through inputs. I want it to go directly to the source input when I choose an activity. Anyone have this receiver? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## surfdog69

Pretty sure I know the answer to this but... is there any way I can add additional IR commands to an activity other than power on and the input? For example I want to set a listening mode on my receiver depending on what activity is selected. Any way to tack arbitrary commands on at the end of the activity without pushing additional buttons. I just assumed that I would be able to do this... Is there no "add sequence" type thing for activities?


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfdog69* /forum/post/17401645
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I know the answer to this but... is there any way I can add additional IR commands to an activity other than power on and the input? For example I want to set a listening mode on my receiver depending on what activity is selected. Any way to tack arbitrary commands on at the end of the activity without pushing additional buttons. I just assumed that I would be able to do this... Is there no "add sequence" type thing for activities?



Yes, you can add actions to your existing activities. You can change listening modes, volume, picture options on your tv, etc.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfdog69* /forum/post/17401645
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I know the answer to this but... is there any way I can add additional IR commands to an activity other than power on and the input? For example I want to set a listening mode on my receiver depending on what activity is selected. Any way to tack arbitrary commands on at the end of the activity without pushing additional buttons. I just assumed that I would be able to do this... Is there no "add sequence" type thing for activities?



Easy...



For the activity you want to add extra startup or shutdown commands to:
Select "Settings"
Select "Review settings for this activity"
Select "Yes, but I want to add more control..."
Click Save several times to get to the "Please review the Actions for your Activity" screen:











Select the device you want to add a command for from the drop down box, then click "Add" to select a command from that devices library of commands. Multiple commands can be added for both Entering or Leaving an Activity.
Save

Adding commands to the startup/shutdown sequences has a big advantage over programming an individual sequence/macro... the startup/shutdown command lists do not have a 5 command limit as a normal sequence does.


----------



## tightrope

Hi, I wish to control my new Kodak Zi8 camcorder with my Harmony One, however, when I try to add it as a new device, there doesn't seem to be any category that would include a camcorder. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Kalmyr

In regards to iconharmony.com, is the site down or just overloaded? I got my Harmony One today and everywhere I look points to that site for channel icons. Sadly, I've been unable to get on the site whatsoever all day.


Does anyone happen to have the Harmony One file on hand or an alternate download site?


Much appreciated.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalmyr* /forum/post/17403155
> 
> 
> In regards to iconharmony.com, is the site down or just overloaded? I got my Harmony One today and everywhere I look points to that site for channel icons. Sadly, I've been unable to get on the site whatsoever all day.
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the Harmony One file on hand or an alternate download site?
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.



Site appears to be down right now.


The site has a VERY large number of icons for channels. When it comes back you'll see that you check the logos that you want. The site will then create a zip file containing those icons that you've selected.


We probably all have different, overlapping, collections of logos.


Bernie


----------



## 120inna55

Randy monitors this thread, so he'll see this soon enough and resolve the issue with iconharmony.com. Just be patient. His work is top-notch, and your remote just isn't complete without Randy's icons.


----------



## rmilewsk

Are you serious? That battery only lasts 10 months in this remote? Isn't that a really short amount of time?


----------



## joe221

Looks like iconharmony.com is back up...


----------



## Kalmyr

Yep back up. Thanks!!!


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tightrope* /forum/post/17402752
> 
> 
> Hi, I wish to control my new Kodak Zi8 camcorder with my Harmony One, however, when I try to add it as a new device, there doesn't seem to be any category that would include a camcorder. Any help would be appreciated



The data base probably doesn't have it; you can always add it by learning the buttons. I've done this with several items.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmilewsk* /forum/post/17403859
> 
> 
> Are you serious? That battery only lasts 10 months in this remote? Isn't that a really short amount of time?



Seems like there are some QC problems with the batteries










I've had my remote since August 2008 and it still has GREAT battery life (knock on wood) I charge it maybe once a week, if that. I'm trying to charge it more frequently, as most of what I read say that's better for this type of battery.


----------



## bplewis24

I've had mine for over 10 months now and the battery life doesn't appear to be significantly shorter than it was when I first got it. I don't think the battery life is great, but I'd say it's adequate for me. I wish I could go a couple weeks at a time without having to charge, but it's closer to 5-7 days for me.


Brandon


----------



## blb1215

I just purchased the remote one and most likely will not have time to set-up and "play" with until next week. I am coming from a urc mx-650. I have been trying to read up and get ready. I have a few questions if someone can help.


1. If I want to customize my device in regard to which commands go where is it easier to rearrange and delete unwanted items or build from scratch? I am used to building from scratch and designing macros on my mx-650.


2. Am I correct if you use the learning function the remote needs to be hooked up to computer?


3. Once you have a profile set up can you modify with out the remote hooked up and then download later?


4. Can you save your setup before you make changes so you can easily revert to original setup if you don't like the changes?


My components are


SA 8300 HD cable box

Pioneer 74txvi receiver

Pioneer 600M monitor

Toshiba hd-20 hd-dvd player

Oppo bd-83 BD player

Dvdo edge


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17406787
> 
> 
> I just purchased the remote one and most likely will not have time to set-up and "play" with until next week. I am coming from a urc mx-650. I have been trying to read up and get ready. I have a few questions if someone can help.
> 
> 
> 1. If I want to customize my device in regard to which commands go where is it easier to rearrange and delete unwanted items or build from scratch? I am used to building from scratch and designing macros on my mx-650.
> 
> 
> 2. Am I correct if you use the learning function the remote needs to be hooked up to computer?
> 
> 
> 3. Once you have a profile set up can you modify with out the remote hooked up and then download later?
> 
> 
> 4. Can you save your setup before you make changes so you can easily revert to original setup if you don't like the changes?
> 
> 
> My components are
> 
> 
> SA 8300 HD cable box
> 
> Pioneer 74txvi receiver
> 
> Pioneer 600M monitor
> 
> Toshiba hd-20 hd-dvd player
> 
> Oppo bd-83 BD player
> 
> Dvdo edge
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



I think you're going to have to rest your thinking completely. Otherwise you're going to be fighting with the remote and be very unhappy. But if you start thinking in terms of "Activities" instead of "Devices" you should love your new Harmony.


You wil use the software to tell it the "devices" you have. The Harmony database probably already knows all the commands for your devices. If there is a device that isn't already in the database you can "Learn" the commands from your existing remote. You do have to have the Harmony connected to your computer if you do need to learn any commands.


Next you will tell the software the "Activities" that you and your famlly use. For instance, you'll proably setup a "Watch PVR" (or Watch DVR or Wattch TV or whatever you want to call it). The software will ask you which "devices" are used for that activity, which device controls the volume, which device controls the channel, which input your monitor should be set to, etc.


You'll do the same thing for the "Watch DVD" Activity, and any other Activities that you may use in your environment. Then youj'll have the software update your remote. Once the remote is setup you'll just touch the screen for that Activity and the Harmony will turn on the correct devices, adjust the inputs and you're all set. You will rarely, if ever, need to go into the "device" mode of the Harmony but, yes, you can adjust the way device commands are displayed if you are ever in device mode.


If things ever get out of sync for some reason, like someone pushing a button on a device, so that the Harmony doesn't know what state things are in, just push the Help button on the Harmony. It will ask you a seires of Yes/No questions that will get things back in sync and working properly again.


After you have your Activities setup and working the way you want you may want to go back and tell the Harmony about your favorite channels. You can also go to the http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/ website and download logos for those channels. I suggest that you do that after you ahev your Activities setup and have played with them just to keep things simpler and smoother.


Have fun. You should love your new toy.


Bernie


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17406787
> 
> 
> I just purchased the remote one and most likely will not have time to set-up and "play" with until next week. I am coming from a urc mx-650. I have been trying to read up and get ready. I have a few questions if someone can help.
> 
> 
> 1. If I want to customize my device in regard to which commands go where is it easier to rearrange and delete unwanted items or build from scratch? I am used to building from scratch and designing macros on my mx-650.
> 
> 
> 2. Am I correct if you use the learning function the remote needs to be hooked up to computer?
> 
> 
> 3. Once you have a profile set up can you modify with out the remote hooked up and then download later?
> 
> 
> 4. Can you save your setup before you make changes so you can easily revert to original setup if you don't like the changes?
> 
> 
> My components are
> 
> 
> SA 8300 HD cable box
> 
> Pioneer 74txvi receiver
> 
> Pioneer 600M monitor
> 
> Toshiba hd-20 hd-dvd player
> 
> Oppo bd-83 BD player
> 
> Dvdo edge
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



To add to Bernie's post.

1. Bernie's got ya covered









2. Yes, you need the remote plugged in.

3. Yes, you can make all the changes you want on the PC and upload it anytime.

4. Not that I'm aware of. All your data is stored online with Logitech, so no reverting back. But you don't have to worry about backing it up though. But you must have the Internet to customize your remote


----------



## jcalabria

You can also request that Logitech create a clone account of your current configuration before you make changes to it.


One suggestion I usually make to folks getting ready to make changes to their Activities is that they should neither modify nor delete the existing Activity. Instead, create a new activity and only after you tweak and perfect it should you delete the old one. This way you can work for weeks on the new Activity while still using the old version to run your system. Also, create your activities manually... do not allow the software to automatically create activities based on your devices. You never get what what you really want that way... and he manual process is not that complicated at all.


----------



## blb1215

Thanks for the suggestions. I will start working on setup next week. If I have questions I will be back.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## darthemma

I've had my Harmony One for about a year and a half and the battery is still fine.


BTW, I like the first Harmony One I bought so much that I bought a second one for the bedroom a couple of weeks ago. These remotes are great and I love the "learning" function. I got mine to work fine with an hdmi switcher and a Roku player with no problems at all.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmilewsk* /forum/post/17403859
> 
> 
> Are you serious? That battery only lasts 10 months in this remote? Isn't that a really short amount of time?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmilewsk* /forum/post/17403859
> 
> 
> Are you serious? That battery only lasts 10 months in this remote? Isn't that a really short amount of time?



FWIW, I've had mine for 1 year and 9 months. It gets heavy daily use. I charge it every 2 weeks which is when the battery meter turns red/orange.


About every 2 months, I take out the battery so I can clean the remote. (I lightly mist the remote with "Stoner's Invisible Glass" and buff the hell out of it with a "screen grade" microfiber cloth.)


That's the only time I ever inspect the battery and have never noticed it to be swollen.


I'm inclined to believe that my case is typical, while these early failures and swollen batteries are less typical. I think these users have simply gotten duds, and I think Logitech owes them a replacement battery.


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17404677
> 
> 
> The data base probably doesn't have it; you can always add it by learning the buttons. I've done this with several items.



Is there a way to have the software show your "custom" buttons on the learning mode with the new label. I can relabel the lcd buttons to my hearts desire , but must write down what the original button description down in order to learn the command to the button. Example original "soft button" next chapter to screen down. Screen down shows on the device, but the software on the pc still shows the original text??


Or am I just a dumbass


----------



## USAFWD

Good thread. I think I'm going to but the Harmony One.


----------



## Ashenor

Does it have support for WDTV Live?


I am looking to use one for my:


Onkyo 707

WDTV Live

360

Ps3

Wii

Wide open west (WoW) HD-Dvr box.


So i can setup activites to Switch between each, it only shows 3 on the main screen though and you have to scroll to the next?


Anyone seen any good deals online lately for one?


Thanks


----------



## pitbullface

I just purchased a Harmony One (my first harmony) and the buttons are very stiff. To the point that they click when I push them but it does not send an IR signal until I press harder, much harder.


Every review I have seen on this remote was great, but that has not been my experience. Is this just a fluke or a common problem? I am asking because I want to know if I should return it for a refund or just exchange it for another unit.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitbullface* /forum/post/17425219
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Harmony One (my first harmony) and the buttons are very stiff. To the point that they click when I push them but it does not send an IR signal until I press harder, much harder.
> 
> 
> Every review I have seen on this remote was great, but that has not been my experience. Is this just a fluke or a common problem? I am asking because I want to know if I should return it for a refund or just exchange it for another unit.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Exchange it. The buttons should be easy to press.


----------



## pitbullface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17425269
> 
> 
> Exchange it. The buttons should be easy to press.



Thanks, that is the answer I wanted to hear.


----------



## Videoz

Do I need a Harmony One? All I want to control is my tv, Blu-ray player and satellite receiver. I have no plans adding anything more. I don't really need a touch screen and most likely will only use my satellite guide for selecting channels.


Should I get the One, or look for something cheaper like maybe the 700.


Comments will be greatly appreciated.




Thanks

Bob


----------



## StuJac

With only 3 components I would definitely look to the cheaper version. It's when you get over 5 components that you want to start looking at the One, imho.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I use my One to control my TV and DVD/DVR.










I mainly got it for future expanions, but it works well for 2 or 3 components.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Videoz* /forum/post/17426450
> 
> 
> Do I need a Harmony One? All I want to control is my tv, Blu-ray player and satellite receiver. I have no plans adding anything more. I don't really need a touch screen and most likely will only use my satellite guide for selecting channels.
> 
> 
> Should I get the One, or look for something cheaper like maybe the 700.
> 
> 
> Comments will be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Bob





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17426467
> 
> 
> With only 3 components I would definitely look to the cheaper version. It's when you get over 5 components that you want to start looking at the One, imho.



I'm not so sure that the number of components should be the deciding factor in the decision between models. Other than the 510, almost all of them can handle at least 11 components and they all program in a nearly identical manner. Once your activities are set up, the number of components involved becomes irrelevant... ANY Harmony makes them operate as if they were one big component.


I have several 520's, a 550, an 880 and a One. The 500 series can operate everything I have just as well the 880 and One do... but I hate using them. Here's why:
Button layout - mostly the lack of hard Page Up/Page Down keys (for guide navigation) on the lesser models.
Too few soft keys per page (although I actually prefer the soft buttons over the touch screen). With eight soft buttons per page, the 880 is the best for this. More soft buttons per page = less page swapping.
General feel of the remote in your hand... the One is exquisite in this respect. The shape is perfect and the key layout extremely intuitive.
Lack of rechargeability in the lesser models. One night a week in the cradle keeps the 880 or the One going.
Lack of Favorite Channel support in the lesser models... No SquareEyes icons!















This is probably my remote control "guilty pleasure", but I cannot stand having to press a button to illuminate the remote... the auto backlight on the higher models is magic!

In the end, your list of needs, wants and guilty pleasures may be different than mine but, whatever they are, that's what you need to weigh against the prices of the different models... not how many components you have to control. Also realize that my comparison is pitting complete opposite ends of the model lineup against each other, and that Harmony has fairly large range of models with varying combinations of features.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17398757
> 
> 
> Yep. I had to replace the battery in mine -- then it worked fine again.



How do you remove it?

Its wedged in there tighter than the wallet in my back pocket!

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/17428461
> 
> 
> How do you remove it?
> 
> Its wedged in there tighter than the wallet in my back pocket!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



If you cannot easily lift the battery over the lip at the bottom of the remote (after which it should almost fall out), then you may already have a swollen battery issue. I haven't had any swelling issues (I've checked mine about once a month since the swelling issue was first reported here), and I have had no reason to take apart the remote to see how the swollen battery could be extracted... maybe others can help with that. Is yours still under warranty?


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17426922
> 
> 
> ...(although I actually prefer the soft buttons over the touch screen)
> 
> 
> ...I cannot stand having to press a button to illuminate the remote... the auto backlight on the higher models is magic!....



Note that many have reported this feature not reliably working...including me. It's VERY inconsistent. Most of the time, I have to touch the screen to get it to light up.


I also agree with you -- I prefer soft buttons rather than the touch screen. I ALWAYS have to look before hitting the screen. But, other than those minor quibbles, I like the ONE.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bierboy* /forum/post/17428769
> 
> 
> Note that many have reported this feature not reliably working...including me. It's VERY inconsistent. Most of the time, I have to touch the screen to get it to light up.
> 
> 
> I also agree with you -- I prefer soft buttons rather than the touch screen. I ALWAYS have to look before hitting the screen. But, other than those minor quibbles, I like the ONE.



I have seen some reported problems with the motion sensor... but I have not experienced any. I usually lay it face down on the sofa arm or sofa back. That lets me pick it up with same grip I use when operating it (typically one handed with thumb working the buttons), and as I pick it up and roll my wrist so that its face up, it virtually always lights up.


----------



## theSteam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Videoz* /forum/post/17426450
> 
> 
> Do I need a Harmony One? All I want to control is my tv, Blu-ray player and satellite receiver. I have no plans adding anything more. I don't really need a touch screen and most likely will only use my satellite guide for selecting channels.
> 
> 
> Should I get the One, or look for something cheaper like maybe the 700.
> 
> 
> Comments will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob



I have only 3 components to control myself. I am adding a forth soon. However,

just having one remote for all three is very convienient. I also find the ergonomics of the One to be vastly superior to any other remote I have ever used.


Douglas


----------



## darthemma

I love my Harmony One and I have never used any of the others. However, I can say that my experience with the Harmony One has been very good. In fact, I bought a second one for the bedroom where I have a very modest setup similar to yours. But, because my husband (who is NOT a computer person) finds the Harmony One so simple to use, I wanted to stay with the same model in both the bedroom and the living room. He can actually watch movies without my help now. I recommend the Harmony One for any setup.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Videoz* /forum/post/17426450
> 
> 
> Do I need a Harmony One? All I want to control is my tv, Blu-ray player and satellite receiver. I have no plans adding anything more. I don't really need a touch screen and most likely will only use my satellite guide for selecting channels.
> 
> 
> Should I get the One, or look for something cheaper like maybe the 700.
> 
> 
> Comments will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


----------



## tractng

The led screen on my harmony is blank (no sign of life). What should I do?


It was purchased in May of this year from amazon.


Do I call logitech or amazon for help?


Tony


----------



## TonyB1966

I recently bought a Samsung B750 and if one wants to change the input / source, this is achieved by pushing the source button, then scrolling to the desired input and selecting it.


I'd like to be able to push one button on the Harmony One that will take me to that source. Will that be possible? I wonder how the remote will handle a scrolling selection like this...


I have 8 video surveillance cameras connected to a dedicated DVR that I'd like to periodically check on the TV with a push of a button, as opposed to pushing the source button, scrolling and selecting. I had planned to purchased this remote, but would like to know if it can handle this request.


Thank you.


----------



## indiejones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17432149
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Samsung B750 and if one wants to change the input / source, this is achieved by pushing the source button, then scrolling to the desired input and selecting it.
> 
> 
> I'd like to be able to push one button on the Harmony One that will take me to that source. Will that be possible? I wonder how the remote will handle a scrolling selection like this...
> 
> 
> I have 8 video surveillance cameras connected to a dedicated DVR that I'd like to periodically check on the TV with a push of a button, as opposed to pushing the source button, scrolling and selecting. I had planned to purchased this remote, but would like to know if it can handle this request.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have a Harmony ONE and a Panasonic plasma that has to select the source/input and the Harmony does it perfectly... the harmony does this within an activity so you should not need to do any selecting... look here at my video:


part one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw8J7625E_o 


part two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZddh...eature=channel 


As for your surveillance cameras I'm sure you just need to create an activity to "watch a video" adding your DVR as the device then renaming it surveillance cameras or if you want to get really technical I guess you could create a customized button within an activity first create a sequence directing this button to the DVR and the right input of the display but you would also need to create another customized button to get you back out of the surveillance cameras and back to the activity but it does seem possible


----------



## jcalabria

The Samsungs support discrete input commands, and the Harmony database typically has them preloaded. With a Harmony you will not need to use the scrolling method at all... just directly select the input you want with a single button.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17432149
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Samsung B750 and if one wants to change the input / source, this is achieved by pushing the source button, then scrolling to the desired input and selecting it.
> 
> 
> I'd like to be able to push one button on the Harmony One that will take me to that source. Will that be possible? I wonder how the remote will handle a scrolling selection like this...
> 
> 
> I have 8 video surveillance cameras connected to a dedicated DVR that I'd like to periodically check on the TV with a push of a button, as opposed to pushing the source button, scrolling and selecting. I had planned to purchased this remote, but would like to know if it can handle this request.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## TonyB1966

Fantastic, just wanted to hear! Thank you very much.


----------



## frankmar

I just got the *RE-BL* (IR to BT) device for the PS3.


On the H-1 I cannot find the key 'O' cancel or back funtion for the PS3. If I go into device then I see it. But I like to use a key on the H1 to do this. Can someone direct me how to go about. tia


----------



## blb1215

I finally got a chance to program and play a little with my H1. I really like the overall feel and performance so far. I have a few questions.


1. I have a watch bluray activity that I need some help with. My BD player is the Oppo bpd-83. The harmony database did not have both the Top menu command so I taught it, but I can not find a way to have this command (top menu) as a option within the activity. I need to select device for Oppo and use there. Can the commands that are available within the activity be changed or modified?


2. Is there a way to rearrange the devices? I see a option to rearrange the activities but not devices?


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## ccotenj

^^^^


1) sure, you need to add the command to the activity... select "customize buttons" (i think that's what it is) on the activity and add it...


2) nope, not that i'm aware of... i know many people would like to...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17441494
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance to program and play a little with my H1. I really like the overall feel and performance so far. I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a watch bluray activity that I need some help with. My BD player is the Oppo bpd-83. The harmony database did not have both the Top menu command so I taught it, but I can not find a way to have this command (top menu) as a option within the activity. I need to select device for Oppo and use there. Can the commands that are available within the activity be changed or modified?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a way to rearrange the devices? I see a option to rearrange the activities but not devices?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



1. Use the "Customize Buttons" option in the Activity you want to add the other Menu (or any other) command. The hard buttons are customized on the "Standard Buttons" tab... and you can customize the soft buttons using on the "Additional Buttons" tab (you can completely customize your entire soft button layout here... pages and pages of extra commands if you want. Any command you need from Device mode can be added here, organized in a way that makes sense for you).


Once you learn a command in the Devices section, it should automatically be available in the list of commands when you customize the Activity buttons. Just know that learned commands are NOT sorted alphabetically with the original database commands... they are at the bottom of the list... so you have to scroll ALLLLLL the way down the list box to find them.


BTW... since a Watch Bluray activity typically doesn't require a "Guide" function, I mapped the pop-up menu to the hard "Menu" button and the main/top menu to the hard "Guide" button. Works well for me with my Panny BD-35.


2. You cannot reorder the Device list manually. However, the device list is dynamic... the remote always shows the devices in the current activity at the top of the list (this doesn't help if you try to use Device mode outside of an Activity). BUT... get your activities set up correctly and you should almost NEVER need to use Device mode.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17441595
> 
> 
> 1. Use the "Customize Buttons" option in the Activity you want to add the other Menu command. The hard buttons are customized on the "Standard Buttons" tab... and you can customize the soft buttons using on the "Additional Buttons" tab (you can completely customize your entire soft button layout here... pages and pages of extra commands if you want. Any command you need from Device mode can be added here, organized in a way that makes sense for you).
> 
> 
> Once you learn a command in the devices section, it should automatically be available in the list of commands when you customize the Activity buttons. Just know that learned commands are not sorted alphabetically with the original database commands... they are at the bottom of the list... so you have to scroll ALLLLLL the way down the list box to find them.
> 
> 
> 2. You cannot reorder the Device list manually. However, the device list is dynamic... the remote always shows the devices in the current activity at the top of the list (this doesn't help if you try to use device mode outside of an Activity). BUT... get your activities set up correctly and you should almost NEVER need to use device mode.



Thanks,

I am not at home now but I will look again when I get a chance. I found the option to customize buttons on devices but did not see the option to customize buttons within activity.


Barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17441667
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I am not at home now but I will look again when I get a chance. I found the option to customize buttons on devices but did not see the option to customize buttons within activity.
> 
> 
> Barry



It's right on the main Acivities tab... third of three main buttons in each Activity's window:
[Settings]

[Troubleshoot]

[*Customize Buttons*]
It IS odd that "Customize Buttons" is buried inside Settings on the Devices tab, but hiding in plain sight with it's own button on the Activity tab. It should be consistent - one way or the other.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17441705
> 
> 
> It's right on the main Acivities tab... third of three main buttons in each Activity's window:
> [Settings]
> 
> [Troubleshoot]
> 
> [*Customize Buttons*]
> It IS odd that "Customize Buttons" is buried inside Settings on the Devices tab, but hiding in plain sight with it's own button on the Activity tab. It should be consistent - one way or the other.



Thanks again. I am sure I overlooked it. One more question - The H1 seems to remember the power state of devices but not the inputs. I only have one cable connected to tv (hdmi 6), the H1 seems to send a command to tv to change input to input 6 each time I change activities (even though it is already on input 6). Is there a way to edit the "macro" for an activity to delete this command? It is not a big deal, but if possible it would be nice.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17441595
> 
> 
> BTW... since a Watch Bluray activity typically doesn't require a "Guide" function, I mapped the pop-up menu to the hard "Menu" button and the main/top menu to the hard "Guide" button. Works well for me with my Panny BD-35.



Interesting! I have a BD-55 and I have just used the "Menu" button to display the "menu List" and then select the one I want (Top or Pop Up). I might have to use the Menu and Guide like you list above though for one button operation! Thanks for posting that!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17441978
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I am sure I overlooked it. One more question - The H1 seems to remember the power state of devices but not the inputs. I only have one cable connected to tv (hdmi 6), the H1 seems to send a command to tv to change input to input 6 each time I change activities (even though it is already on input 6). Is there a way to edit the "macro" for an activity to delete this command? It is not a big deal, but if possible it would be nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



You can eliminate the input command but you will have to do it for every activity that uses the TV.


It is in the settings tab listed above, I forget exactly which one, but can check later if you don't see it.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17442049
> 
> 
> Interesting! I have a BD-55 and I have just used the "Menu" button to display the "menu List" and then select the one I want (Top or Pop Up). I might have to use the Menu and Guide like you list above though for one button operation! Thanks for posting that!
> 
> 
> 
> You can eliminate the input command but you will have to do it for every activity that uses the TV.
> 
> 
> It is in the settings tab listed above, I forget exactly which one, but can check later if you don't see it.



Thanks,

I will look for it.


Barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17442049
> 
> 
> Interesting! I have a BD-55 and I have just used the "Menu" button to display the "menu List" and then select the one I want (Top or Pop Up). I might have to use the Menu and Guide like you list above though for one button operation! Thanks for posting that!



I also have the Menu List command available in the custom pages... Some BD menus will not respond at all to the "Top Menu" command (although some do), but it can be accessed by going through the BD35's "menu of menus". Not sure if its a disc quirk or a BD35 quirk.


In general, I almost always get to where I need to be with the pop-up menu, though.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17441978
> 
> 
> One more question - The H1 seems to remember the power state of devices but not the inputs. I only have one cable connected to tv (hdmi 6), the H1 seems to send a command to tv to change input to input 6 each time I change activities (even though it is already on input 6). Is there a way to edit the "macro" for an activity to delete this command? It is not a big deal, but if possible it would be nice.



Question: What input selection method is your Harmony using for the TV?


If you are using the Harmony's discrete input selection method (almost always preferred if the TV suports it), this should not be an issue with most TVs... if you issue a discrete input command for the input they are already on, they normal will do nothing.


If you are using an input selection method that scrolls through the inputs sequentially, you should look into switching to discrete input selection.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17442240
> 
> 
> Question: What input selection method is your Harmony using for the TV?
> 
> 
> If you are using the Harmony's discrete input selection method (almost always preferred if the TV suports it), this should not be an issue with most TVs... if you issue a discrete input command for the input they are already on, they normal will do nothing.
> 
> 
> If you are using an input selection method that scrolls through the inputs sequentially, you should look into switching to discrete input selection.



It is a discrete command, but I can tell it is sending command because the input 6 info displays on tv when it sends command. You are correct it really doesn't harm anything and as I said it is really not a big deal. I was just wondering if possible to change/modify the activity macro.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## blb1215

My equipment is Pioneer Krp-600, Dvdo edge, Toshiba A2 hddvd, SA 8300hd cable box, Oppo 83 bd, and Pioneer 74 a/v receiver. I run all devices thru edge and output hdmi video to tv and audio to receiver.


Does anyone know if there is a correct order for powering on (edge-cable-receiver-tv) to best avoid handshake issues? I had on power on cycle the didn't synchronize. It only happened one time and has been ok since, although by the time tv displays sometimes it is still in the "handshake" process.


Would applying any delays help? If so any suggestions?


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17442483
> 
> 
> My equipment is Pioneer Krp-600, Dvdo edge, Toshiba A2 hddvd, SA 8300hd cable box, Oppo 83 bd, and Pioneer 74 a/v receiver. I run all devices thru edge and output hdmi video to tv and audio to receiver.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a correct order for powering on (edge-cable-receiver-tv) to best avoid handshake issues? I had on power on cycle the didn't synchronize. It only happened one time and has been ok since, although by the time tv displays sometimes it is still in the "handshake" process.
> 
> 
> Would applying any delays help? If so any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



Normally you want to start at the display device and work your back up the HDMI chain to the source... but handshaking can be so quirky sometimes that its hard to always follow the rules.


The Power Delays do not affect the time between different devices turning on... it controls the time waited between turning a device on and sending a subsequent command (such as input selection) to the same device. Its primary purpose is to make sure that a device has had enough time to turn on and be ready to accept the additional commands.


The Inter-device Delay may have some effect (it changes the wait between commands sent to different devices). I would think that it would but I have not really experimented with that setting to say for sure.


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17418566
> 
> 
> Is there a way to have the software show your "custom" buttons on the learning mode with the new label. I can relabel the lcd buttons to my hearts desire , but must write down what the original button description down in order to learn the command to the button. Example original "soft button" next chapter to screen down. Screen down shows on the device, but the software on the pc still shows the original text??
> 
> 
> Or am I just a dumbass



Any help on this??? I miss the beauty of Pronto Edit software!


----------



## <><

Is there a way to select "I don't need to set the input on my XXXXX" for my television? It allows me that option when I setup a Generic activity, but then the icon is weird...

My TV is connected to a matrix switch and always stays on the same input for all activities...


Thanks


----------



## dvinnen

Is there any where to get spare parts for a Harmony 1? I broke the lcd on mine the other day. Still works but can't read anything on the screen.


----------



## Knights

Hi guys, I'm considering of getting the Harmony One over the 900 as i don't really need the RF. I have a question for the Xbox 360 users, How does this One work with the xbox 360 as far as all the functions, Guide button, X Y B A, etc??? I tried looking for a video of it but no luck.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17453626
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm considering of getting the Harmony One over the 900 as i don't really need the RF. I have a question for the Xbox 360 users, How does this One work with the xbox 360 as far as all the functions, Guide button, X Y B A, etc??? I tried looking for a video of it but no luck.



I use it all the time for that (for Media Center & such). My only issue is reliability for on off, so I made an adjustment. I leave the Xbox "on all the time" and assigned on and off to the rocker switch. That way turns out great, I can leave a game or video in place and return with out having to accidentally turning it off. I do have to remember to manually turn it off before leaving the Activity for good.


----------



## Knights




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17455205
> 
> 
> I use it all the time for that (for Media Center & such). My only issue is reliability for on off, so I made an adjustment. I leave the Xbox "on all the time" and assigned on and off to the rocker switch. That way turns out great, I can leave a game or video in place and return with out having to accidentally turning it off. I do have to remember to manually turn it off before leaving the Activity for good.



Thats a good point, I sometimes leave it on when downloading something or switching to tv to check on a game or something. Thanks for the reply i'll have to remember that when programming my remote.


----------



## indiejones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17453626
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm considering of getting the Harmony One over the 900 as i don't really need the RF. I have a question for the Xbox 360 users, How does this One work with the xbox 360 as far as all the functions, Guide button, X Y B A, etc??? I tried looking for a video of it but no luck.



Here is my video of the H ONE controlling my Xbox 360.... there's a small problem you will notice... my projector screen got in the way of the IR but the help button sorted it... but you can see how the controls work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZddh47bjsY


----------



## Knights




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indiejones* /forum/post/17458346
> 
> 
> Here is my video of the H ONE controlling my Xbox 360.... there's a small problem you will notice... my projector screen got in the way of the IR but the help button sorted it... but you can see how the controls work
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZddh47bjsY



Thanks for the video link indie, Cool to see that you can control anything on xbox dashboard with the remote. I went ahead and purchased the Harmony 900 today thru Amazon, I should get it on Wednesday. It might take me a long while to tweak it the way i would want it to work but it's all worth it to get rid of 4 remotes i have to juggle with now.


----------



## FTWMike

Is the activity type 'Watch TV' the only one that supports 'favorite icons'?


Mike


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FTWMike* /forum/post/17459631
> 
> 
> Is the activity type 'Watch TV' the only one that supports 'favorite icons'?
> 
> 
> Mike



"Listen to Music (Digital cable or satellite TV music channels)" does as well.


----------



## frankmar

I tried to assign the circle to the button setting on the REBL device but no luck.


there are 2 buttons not used on my H1, when I watch blueray with my PS3, the REBL will convert the IR signal to bluetooth.


I went to assign the circle to button E *enter* and X to *REC*. Then updated the H1 and tried and it did not work.


Did I do something wrong. tia


----------



## indiejones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17459317
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video link indie, Cool to see that you can control anything on xbox dashboard with the remote. I went ahead and purchased the Harmony 900 today thru Amazon, I should get it on Wednesday. It might take me a long while to tweak it the way i would want it to work but it's all worth it to get rid of 4 remotes i have to juggle with now.



What made you go for the 900 in the end?


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17418566
> 
> 
> Is there a way to have the software show your "custom" buttons on the learning mode with the new label. I can relabel the lcd buttons to my hearts desire , but must write down what the original button description down in order to learn the command to the button. Example original "soft button" next chapter to screen down. Screen down shows on the device, but the software on the pc still shows the original text??
> 
> 
> Or am I just a dumbass





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17444144
> 
> 
> Any help on this??? I miss the beauty of Pronto Edit software!



Last try, not getting any help on this!!! Will the software on the pc match the device when using custom labels or not. I think that the software is amateur at best. Or I am doing something wrong. Where are the experts???


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17463947
> 
> 
> Last try, not getting any help on this!!! Will the software on the pc match the device when using custom labels or not. I think that the software is amateur at best. Or I am doing something wrong. Where are the experts???



Yes, it matches.


The software's Customize Button function for the "Additional Buttons" soft keys will match what is loaded to the remote. Whatever you type in the first field ("Label") is the text that will appear on the remote for that button. Then you can apply any command from any device in the Activity to that button using the adjacent "Device" and "Command" pulldown lists.


Customizing buttons for Device mode works the exact same way, except you can only choose commands from that particular device... but you should not be using Device mode at all, so there is not much point to customizing device mode buttons unless you are an insatialbl tweaker like me. I set up all of my device modes and NEVER use them.


The major problem with the software is the difficulty you have rearranging multiple pages of custom buttons (moving buttons up/down one line at a time)... but creating a custom button labeled as you wish should not be a problem at all.


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17464047
> 
> 
> Yes, it matches.
> 
> 
> The software's Customize Button function for the "Additional Buttons" soft keys will match what is loaded to the remote. Whatever you type in the first field ("Label") is the text that will appear on the remote for that button. Then you can apply any command from any device to that button using the adjacent "Device" and "Command" pulldown lists.
> 
> 
> The major problem with the software is the difficulty you have rearranging multiple pages of custom buttons (moving buttons up/down one line at a time)... but creating a custom button labeled as you wish should not be a problem at all.



Yes it remembers the label, but if you have to "learn" the command from the original remote you must write down the "command" assigned to the label from the drop down menu. I do not see the "custom labels" when using the "learn function"???


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/17464073
> 
> 
> Yes it remembers the label, but if you have to "learn" the command from the original remote you must write down the "command" assigned to the label from the drop down menu. I do not see the "custom labels" when using the "learn function"???



If you learn a command, its for one of two reasons... either the command exists in the library but does not function correctly, or there is a command missing completely from the library. If you are are overwriting an existing library command, it will assume the same library name. If you are adding a new command, you get to give it your own library name.


However, just like with one of the original library commands, the library function name has zero/zip/zilch to do with the custom button labels in the remote. They are created when you actually create the button, not when you learn the command. You can Label any command in the library anything you want when you add the command to a button. It CAN be the same name, but it doesn't have to be and usually isn't... take advantage of the ability to freely label your buttons any way that makes sense. For instance, it is common for the library commands in the database to append the words Toggle, WrapUp or WrapDown to the command to describe how it works... maybe its just me but I prefer to format the Label in a little more user friendly manner, or to make the text wrap in the display better:


----------



## frankmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankmar* /forum/post/17460419
> 
> 
> I tried to assign the circle to the button setting on the REBL device but no luck.
> 
> 
> there are 2 buttons not used on my H1, when I watch blueray with my PS3, the REBL will convert the IR signal to bluetooth.
> 
> 
> I went to assign the circle to button E *enter* and X to *REC*. Then updated the H1 and tried and it did not work.
> 
> 
> Did I do something wrong. tia




After reading the above posts, I was able to resolve my problem,

Device, and customize the buttons, then noticed the return button was empty, so I assigned the *Ps3 Circle* to the return button, saved it and it worked.


----------



## Knights




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indiejones* /forum/post/17461029
> 
> 
> What made you go for the 900 in the end?



I figured that i wouldn't use the Macros and i wanted the better resolution on the lcd, the RF was a bonus and will be nice not having to point at the component system. The Blu-ray-centric buttons will be usefull. And all the other stuff i can't remember lol.


----------



## TonyB1966

Earlier in this massive thread I asked if the H1 allows users to rename an activity, and I got a response that it does. Well, I just got this remote today, and so far I'm quite impressed. But, with what little time I've spent on it, I don't see where I can rename or create my unique activity name.


None of the preset ones address activities that I'd like to create. An example of one is to view my surveillance DVR. There are others that I envision, but you get the point. I see how to change the name of a device, but how would one modify or create a unique activity name?


Thank you.


EDIT / ADD:


I did a search and found a review on remote control central dotcom which states:


"For example, to rename an activity, you do not simply select the name of the activity and enter a new name. Rather, you must select the settings of the activity to be renamed (which brings you to another page), select “Rename…” from a list of options, click the Next> button (which brings you to yet another page), enter the new name, click Save (which brings you back to the options page), then click Done. This is a very long process to simply rename an activity (or a device, which is renamed in similar fashion). Pretty much every change made must be done through this same kind of process."


So, it does indeed seem doable! This was written earlier this year, so maybe the process has been improved upon. I'll give a go. Any input would still be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17455255
> 
> 
> Thats a good point, I sometimes leave it on when downloading something or switching to tv to check on a game or something. Thanks for the reply i'll have to remember that when programming my remote.



Actually, if it's downloading you can turn it off. If you make the setting in the options it can download in the off state.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17466009
> 
> 
> Earlier in this massive thread I asked if the H1 allows users to rename an activity, and I got a response that it does. Well, I just got this remote today, and so far I'm quite impressed. But, with what little time I've spent on it, I don't see where I can rename or create my unique activity name.
> 
> 
> None of the preset ones address activities that I'd like to create. An example of one is to view my surveillance DVR. There are others that I envision, but you get the point. I see how to change the name of a device, but how would one modify or create a unique activity name?
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> EDIT / ADD:
> 
> 
> I did a search and found a review on remote control central dotcom which states:
> 
> 
> "For example, to rename an activity, you do not simply select the name of the activity and enter a new name. Rather, you must select the settings of the activity to be renamed (which brings you to another page), select Rename from a list of options, click the Next> button (which brings you to yet another page), enter the new name, click Save (which brings you back to the options page), then click Done. This is a very long process to simply rename an activity (or a device, which is renamed in similar fashion). Pretty much every change made must be done through this same kind of process."
> 
> 
> So, it does indeed seem doable! This was written earlier this year, so maybe the process has been improved upon. I'll give a go. Any input would still be appreciated. Thanks again.




Just go into the settings of the current activity and select rename it...

Yes set up an activity first then rename it in the settings. If you create a duplicate "Watch TV" activity the second one will be -2 and then rename it.


----------



## indiejones

As stated above


----------



## tokerblue

This thread is huge. I'm thinking of buying the One since my two 880's have been having button issues after 2 years. I did a search on a few of these questions, but some of the last responses were over a year old and things may have changed.


1. Do you still lose customized buttons and sequences when you migrate a remote?

2. Does the One still lack the ability to customize Activity or LCD icons (other than channel)?

3. Does the One have PS3 button icons for the LCD?

4. Does the One have DirecTV color icons for the LCD?

5. Any know quality issues with the One for long time users?

6. Is the One limited to 3 Activities per page or can you change the option?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17484994
> 
> 
> This thread is huge. I'm thinking of buying the One since my two 880's have been having button issues after 2 years. I did a search on a few of these questions, but some of the last responses were over a year old and things may have changed.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you still lose customized buttons and sequences when you migrate a remote?
> 
> 2. Does the One still lack the ability to customize Activity or LCD icons (other than channel)?
> 
> 3. Does the One have PS3 button icons for the LCD?
> 
> 4. Does the One have DirecTV color icons for the LCD?
> 
> 5. Any know quality issues with the One for long time users?
> 
> 6. Is the One limited to 3 Activities per page or can you change the option?



1. Yes; when I upgraded from an 880 to an H1 many of the activities had to be re-done. I requested Logitech to clone my account before doing the upgrade step which helped to "recover" my previous setup by having a reference.

2. Yes. Still not an option.

3. Don't know- no PS3 here...

4. Yes - thanks to Randy....

5. Worst thing is the "swollen" battery; I have this condition but it still works.

6. AFAIK, 3 is still the limit.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17484994
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Does the One have PS3 button icons for the LCD?...



Yes.


----------



## squareeyes

a quick addition to duck's note based on how i read your 2. question:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17484994
> 
> 
> 2. Does the One still lack the ability to customize Activity or LCD icons (other than channel)?



you cannot customize an Activity icon but there are icons available for some commands within certain activities: xbox360 ABCD buttons, PS3 buttons, DVR ABC color buttons, and tivo thumbs up/down icons. that answers 3. and 4. too.

3. Does the One have PS3 button icons for the LCD?

4. Does the One have DirecTV color icons for the LCD?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17484994
> 
> 
> 5. Any know quality issues with the One for long time users?



i had my one from the first month it was released and didn't have problems with it at all. recently retired it in favor of a 900. keep in mind, i don't have children using the remote and my floor is carpeted so it's never been knocked around too much. never had any battery issues.


----------



## tokerblue

Thanks. I was also debating the 900, but the only reason I was thinking of buying it was the colored buttons. I don't need the RF, so an extra cost seems like a ridiculous waste of money.


----------



## <><




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17484994
> 
> 
> 5. Any know quality issues with the One for long time users?



I have 2. One from the first month it was out, the second, is about a year old. I had the swollen battery on both, logitech sent new batteries. Other than that, no problems. Fantastic remote!


----------



## sjsufootball

I am sure this has been answered before as I only reviewed the first 500 or so links of this thread.

I have a receiver that has 24 pages of commands. How do I remove some of these that I will never use(i.e.,XM and Sirrius radio buttons, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjsufootball* /forum/post/17493178
> 
> 
> I am sure this has been answered before as I only reviewed the first 500 or so links of this thread.
> 
> I have a receiver that has 24 pages of commands. How do I remove some of these that I will never use(i.e.,XM and Sirrius radio buttons, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks!




Are the 24 pages in the receiver's Device pages or in Activities that use the receiver?


If its in the Devices pages, I tend to leave them there for completeness and since I never use Device mode anyway. I do tend to rearrange and organize the buttons in a more logical way than the seemingly random way they sometimes are by default.


In Activity pages, you should definitely pare down the commands that are not needed in that Activity.


In either case, the Customize Buttons/Additional Buttons function is what you use to customize those pages. There you can add, delete (by clicking on the garbage can next to the command you want to delete) and/or rearrange the order of commands and their page groupings.


Adding and Deleting custom buttons is an extremely easy task. However, rearranging and organizing multiple pages of custom buttons is the single biggest weakness in the Harmony software, as it only lets you bump a single command up or down one position at a time, with no drag, drop, or page reordering possible. This makes this an extremely tedious task... but the results are usually worth it because it can make the remote so much easier and logical to use.


----------



## jpep13

I just can't win with this remote. It does weird things.

It will be fine 1 day and the next day it messes up.

Wake up in the morning to turn it on then the tv goes on, but it does not switch to hdmi1. It will change on me. Or if I hit power off it will go off.

All the time I have to go through help menu to solve this problem. Wife is right that this remote is not stable and will go back to the 4 remotes. Atleast they did the job normally. I guess I will call logitech and ask for a replacement. Anyone got any advice as to what is wrong.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17493681
> 
> 
> I just can't win with this remote. It does weird things.
> 
> It will be fine 1 day and the next day it messes up.
> 
> Wake up in the morning to turn it on then the tv goes on, but it does not switch to hdmi1. It will change on me. Or if I hit power off it will go off.
> 
> All the time I have to go through help menu to solve this problem. Wife is right that this remote is not stable and will go back to the 4 remotes. At least they did the job normally. I guess I will call logitech and ask for a replacement. Anyone got any advice as to what is wrong.



My guess when this type of thing happens, is that someone is using one of the old remotes. You need to hide them. Commands that toggle can lose synchronization with the H1 if someone uses the old remote. Wife is not stable.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17493681
> 
> 
> I just can't win with this remote. It does weird things. It will be fine 1 day and the next day it messes up.
> 
> Wake up in the morning to turn it on then the tv goes on, but it does not switch to hdmi1. It will change on me. Or if I hit power off it will go off.
> 
> 
> All the time I have to go through help menu to solve this problem. Wife is right that this remote is not stable and will go back to the 4 remotes. Atleast they did the job normally. I guess I will call logitech and ask for a replacement. Anyone got any advice as to what is wrong.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/17496574
> 
> 
> My guess when this type of thing happens, is that someone is using one of the old remotes. You need to hide them. Commands that toggle can lose synchronization with the H1 if someone uses the old remote. Wife is not stable.



The best way to take the other remotes (and rogue users) out of the equation is to set up the Harmony to use discrete, and ONLY discrete, power and input commands. Then it matters not if the Harmony loses track of device states due to things happening behind its back. It also eliminates problems with the device trying to be too smart... such as skipping inputs with no video on them when using a sequential input selection method (note that I said "with no video", not "unused"... some TVs will skip inputs that are "used" if the HDMI handshake has not yet completed, meaning that they will skip the intended input).


Use of discrete commands can also shorten startup sequence times and the criticality of keeping the remote pointed for extended periods during that startup sequence.


I have two DVD players, a BD player, an AVR, a cable DVR and the TV. The only device that does not support fully discrete power and input selection commands is the cable box... and it's the only one that ever gets out of sequence. The Harmony database had discrete commands in place for all of them as well.


One more thing to check when startup sequences go awry is to verify that HDMI-CEC functions are disabled in ALL devices.


If all of the above still do not cure the issue, then delay and repeat settings should be checked.


----------



## sjsufootball


The 24 items are activities within my AVR. It's actually only 4 pages of 6 for a total of 24 activities. I miss spoke in my email question.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Videoz

Harmony One = Awesome. The setup was flawless and took about 1 hour(slow internet connection). Granted I only have 2 activities(watch tv, and watch blu-ray) but the setup was easy and the remote does everything I want it to do.


Now I can officially put away the three remotes that are on my table.


I'm happy, and very impressed with the One











Regards

Videoz aka Bob


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Videoz* /forum/post/17498297
> 
> 
> Harmony One = Awesome. The setup was flawless and took about 1 hour(slow internet connection). Granted I only have 2 activities(watch tv, and watch blu-ray) but the setup was easy and the remote does everything I want it to do.
> 
> 
> Now I can officially put away the three remotes that are on my table.
> 
> 
> I'm happy, and very impressed with the One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Videoz aka Bob



Make sure you go to squareyes' site to download his awesome icons. Makes the One even More Awesome! Enjoy! and welcome!


----------



## jpep13

My guess when this type of thing happens, is that someone is using one of the old remotes. You need to hide them. Commands that toggle can lose synchronization with the H1 if someone uses the old remote. Wife is not stable.


In this case noone is using anyremotes, but this Harmony One. The other remotes do not have any batteries in them. How do I disable this Hdmi?


----------



## zoomzilla

I bought one of these bad boys last night. Took me about 20 minutes to set up and has worked like a charm.


----------



## onan38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/17493681
> 
> 
> I just can't win with this remote. It does weird things.
> 
> It will be fine 1 day and the next day it messes up.
> 
> Wake up in the morning to turn it on then the tv goes on, but it does not switch to hdmi1. It will change on me. Or if I hit power off it will go off.
> 
> All the time I have to go through help menu to solve this problem. Wife is right that this remote is not stable and will go back to the 4 remotes. Atleast they did the job normally. I guess I will call logitech and ask for a replacement. Anyone got any advice as to what is wrong.



Maybe this will help,I had the same problem with my tv when i first got my ONE. ,I had to use the harmony software to tweak my HD TV activity.I had to set the inter- delay for my tv to a longer turn on (warm up time)before it changed inputs i also had to add my ANT HD to the list of inputs.and rearange the list.My tv is usually on Hdmi 1 (Directv reciever) when i turn the tv off because it stays there when i turn the tv back on I had to set it on the new list like this Video1 Video2 Video3 Hdmi1 Hdmi2 Hdmi3 Ant AntHD and that did the job.I also set the up and down buttons beside the menu info buttons to change the inputs to.


----------



## jbug

Sold my 880 on Amazon and got the One + the PS3 adapter and am very satisfied.


----------



## Weaselboy

My H1 battery was not lasting as long as it used to, so I got a new Logitech battery and popped it in last night. Upon removing the old battery I noticed it was very swollen on both sides like it was puffed up. I had to use a small pair of pliers to get it out of the remote. New battery seems fine after an overnight charge.


Just a warning... if your H1 is aging a little you might want to pull the battery and check for swelling before it gets worse and screws up your remote.


----------



## BadMF222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/17509666
> 
> 
> My H1 battery was not lasting as long as it used to, so I got a new Logitech battery and popped it in last night. Upon removing the old battery I noticed it was very swollen on both sides like it was puffed up. I had to use a small pair of pliers to get it out of the remote. New battery seems fine after an overnight charge.
> 
> 
> Just a warning... if your H1 is aging a little you might want to pull the battery and check for swelling before it gets worse and screws up your remote.



Yeah, I had the same problem with mine. Battery was swollen and puffy as well, and it gave me a hard time to replace it. Are there any others out there who have had the same issue? Is this common with the H1?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BadMF222* /forum/post/17514241
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had the same problem with mine. Battery was swollen and puffy as well, and it gave me a hard time to replace it. Are there any others out there who have had the same issue? Is this common with the H1?



Lots of us have. I have 2 One's, replaced 3 batteries. Logitech will send a new one under warranty.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17514567
> 
> 
> Lots of us have. I have 2 One's, replaced 3 batteries. Logitech will send a new one under warranty.



Do you just tell them its swelling? ...or do you need to send the swollen battery in?


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17514690
> 
> 
> Do you just tell them its swelling? ...or do you need to send the swollen battery in?



You tell them the battery is swollen. If you can get the battery out still, they will replace the battery. If you cannot (like mine), they will send you a whole new remote. No need to send them anything. If they end up sending a new remote, they just de-activate the first remote, so it will not be able to be updated anymore.


----------



## mariob33

hey all just upgraded from a 880 to the Harmony One and have been having a few issues/concerns which have raised 2 questions which I was hoping I could get help with?


1) Has anyone had sucess getting the Harmony One to work with ethe internet radio functions of the Onkyo line of AVR's? I cant get the Harmony to control movement. In other words up/down/right left etc when I am in a activity such as listen to pandora (which I created). Am I misising something silly here. I have the corresponding mappings and the remote directions works fine in all other activities.


2) is it possible to add codes to the harmony via the web interface or must this go through Harmony Support?

I would like to have the following added;

The remote codes in the document linked seems to work ok except

Audyssey 2EQ/MultEQ/MultEQ XT Code

D21E 50 8E Off

D21E 50 8F On

D2AC DF Audyssey 2EQ/MultEQ/MultEQ XT(Wrap-Around Up)

instead, they acted like

Dynamic EQ Code

D21E 50 8B Off

D21E 50 8C On

D21E 50 8D Dynamic EQ(Wrap-Around Up)

which worked like they should though as well as these ones which also work fine:

Dynamic Volume Code

D21E 50 80 Off

D21E 50 81 Light

D21E 50 82 Medium

D21E 50 83 Heavy

D21E 50 84 Dynamic Volume(Wrap-Around Up)

Listening Mode Code

D2AC 52 Straight Decode

Re-EQ/Cinema Filter Code

D26C D6 Re-EQ/Cinema (Wrap Around Up)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17514739
> 
> 
> You tell them the battery is swollen. If you can get the battery out still, they will replace the battery. If you cannot (like mine), they will send you a whole new remote. No need to send them anything. If they end up sending a new remote, they just de-activate the first remote, so it will not be able to be updated anymore.



I've been monitoring mine since a first saw the reports here a while back. I can get mine out, but once it's out it has a noticeable curvature to the flat side. With only another month left to the warranty, I'd like to stake my claim now before it DOES get stuck in the remote.


----------



## john_99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariob33* /forum/post/17515270
> 
> 
> hey all just upgraded from a 880 to the Harmony One and have been having a few issues/concerns which have raised 2 questions which I was hoping I could get help with?
> 
> 
> 1) Has anyone had sucess getting the Harmony One to work with ethe internet radio functions of the Onkyo line of AVR's? I cant get the Harmony to control movement. In other words up/down/right left etc when I am in a activity such as listen to pandora (which I created). Am I misising something silly here. I have the corresponding mappings and the remote directions works fine in all other activities.
> 
> 
> 2) is it possible to add codes to the harmony via the web interface or must this go through Harmony Support?
> 
> I would like to have the following added;
> 
> The remote codes in the document linked seems to work ok except
> 
> Audyssey 2EQ/MultEQ/MultEQ XT Code
> 
> D21E 50 8E Off
> 
> D21E 50 8F On
> 
> D2AC DF Audyssey 2EQ/MultEQ/MultEQ XT(Wrap-Around Up)
> 
> instead, they acted like
> 
> Dynamic EQ Code
> 
> D21E 50 8B Off
> 
> D21E 50 8C On
> 
> D21E 50 8D Dynamic EQ(Wrap-Around Up)
> 
> which worked like they should though as well as these ones which also work fine:
> 
> Dynamic Volume Code
> 
> D21E 50 80 Off
> 
> D21E 50 81 Light
> 
> D21E 50 82 Medium
> 
> D21E 50 83 Heavy
> 
> D21E 50 84 Dynamic Volume(Wrap-Around Up)
> 
> Listening Mode Code
> 
> D2AC 52 Straight Decode
> 
> Re-EQ/Cinema Filter Code
> 
> D26C D6 Re-EQ/Cinema (Wrap Around Up)



Works fine on my Onkyo 905, return button is


----------



## sll0037

For those of you with bad batteries, how have you contacted Logitech to request a new battery under warranty? My One is only 6 months old and is barely holding a charge for two days. I submitted a warranty claim via the Logitech Desktop software for the One, but I haven't received a response in 3 days.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17519141
> 
> 
> For those of you with bad batteries, how have you contacted Logitech to request a new battery under warranty? My One is only 6 months old and is barely holding a charge for two days. I submitted a warranty claim via the Logitech Desktop software for the One, but I haven't received a response in 3 days.



I contacted them through their website, which turned into emailing back and forth. Everything happened within a couple days for me.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17519295
> 
> 
> I contacted them through their website, which turned into emailing back and forth. Everything happened within a couple days for me.



Same here, I contacted them through their website. The first time this happened, I couldn't get the battery out so, like it was mentioned before, they sent me a new remote. A year later, I couldn't get the battery out of the replacement, contacted them again, and they would only offer me a new One at half off since it was now out of warranty. I declined because after some work, I was able to remove the battery. I used a small bread knife to lift the battery and then slid a thin piece of plastic (the small reward cards on your key chain) under the battery. It was then pretty easy to pull the battery out with a pair of channel lock pliers. I bought a new battery off of ebay (logitech was out of them at the time) that works great. The battery I bought is the actual logitech battery.


----------



## sll0037

Did you guys submit the form "Email Support?"


I tried doing this but when I clicked continue and entered my personal information, the website gave me an error stating "my email address was already registered on the website." I can't find anywhere to actually log into the website either.


I submitted a very similar form via the Logitech Harmony Remote Software, but it's been almost a week with no response.


After paying so much for a remote, I'd think it'd be a little easier to get help to get a battery replaced under warranty.


Any ideas?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17525210
> 
> 
> Did you guys submit the form "Email Support?"
> 
> 
> I tried doing this but when I clicked continue and entered my personal information, the website gave me an error stating "my email address was already registered on the website." I can't find anywhere to actually log into the website either.
> 
> 
> I submitted a very similar form via the Logitech Harmony Remote Software, but it's been almost a week with no response.
> 
> 
> After paying so much for a remote, I'd think it'd be a little easier to get help to get a battery replaced under warranty.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Yes, I clicked on the Support icon in the Harmony Software page. A new page then pops up and I clicked on Contact Us, then clicked on Knowledge Base. That directs you to a browser page, click on the Harmony One picture, then click on Contact Us. This gets you to the E-mail form. It took about 3 days for them to get back to me. You might try again. Good luck.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Yes, I clicked on the Support icon in the Harmony Software page. A new page then pops up and I clicked on Contact Us, then clicked on Knowledge Base. That directs you to a browser page, click on the Harmony One picture, then click on Contact Us. This gets you to the E-mail form. It took about 3 days for them to get back to me. You might try again. Good luck.



Yep, that's what I did too.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sll0037* /forum/post/17525210
> 
> 
> Did you guys submit the form "Email Support?"
> 
> 
> I tried doing this but when I clicked continue and entered my personal information, the website gave me an error stating "my email address was already registered on the website." I can't find anywhere to actually log into the website either.
> 
> 
> I submitted a very similar form via the Logitech Harmony Remote Software, but it's been almost a week with no response.
> 
> 
> After paying so much for a remote, I'd think it'd be a little easier to get help to get a battery replaced under warranty.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



If you go HERE , the Login link is at the top right.


I have found them to be very responsive with email support. I never had any issue or request to add IR codes go beyond 5pm the next business day.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by


----------



## sll0037

Yup. That's the same page I was referring to that's not working for me.


When I fill the form out it states my email is already registered.


When I try to login in it says my user name is invalid.


When I try to create a new account it says my email address is already registered.


When I try to email my "forgotten" password, it says my email or username is invalid.


Can you say frustrating! I guess I'm going to have to call.


----------



## Welshdog

I have done some searching in this thread and elsewhere and I can't find a solution to my problem. I need the Harmony to wait a couple of seconds after it powers on my Denon 2310 receiver. Is this even possible?


I need this pause so the receiver can fully power up and select an input before the Harmony turns on the TV. Right now I sometimes get HDCP issues because the TV comes on before the receiver is is done starting up. BTW: I'm not talking about the power on delay setting within the Harmony setup.


----------



## J-Hawk88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Welshdog* /forum/post/17536510
> 
> 
> I have done some searching in this thread and elsewhere and I can't find a solution to my problem. I need the Harmony to wait a couple of seconds after it powers on my Denon 2310 receiver. Is this even possible?
> 
> 
> I need this pause so the receiver can fully power up and select an input before the Harmony turns on the TV. Right now I sometimes get HDCP issues because the TV comes on before the receiver is is done starting up. BTW: I'm not talking about the power on delay setting within the Harmony setup.



I am not sure why you say the power on delay is not what you need to adjust because I thought that was exactly the purpose of the setting. I have actually reduced the power up delay for my Denon 5308 to 500ms and it works fine. I believe the default was 1500ms.


When I set up my Harmony 900 (and earlier my Harmony one) the software powered up the source device first (i.e., TiVo, DVD, etc.), then my monitor, and my receiver last. I believe you can change the power-up order. To me it makes sense to have the TV powered up first so when the receiver powers up they can do the HDMI handshake. Perhaps you need to tweak the input delay. On the other hand, I am a noob and still in the guessing stage, so don't give this much credibility.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Welshdog* /forum/post/17536510
> 
> 
> I have done some searching in this thread and elsewhere and I can't find a solution to my problem. I need the Harmony to wait a couple of seconds after it powers on my Denon 2310 receiver. Is this even possible?
> 
> 
> I need this pause so the receiver can fully power up and select an input before the Harmony turns on the TV. Right now I sometimes get HDCP issues because the TV comes on before the receiver is is done starting up. BTW: I'm not talking about the power on delay setting within the Harmony setup.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J-Hawk88* /forum/post/17537143
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you say the power on delay is not what you need to adjust because I thought that was exactly the purpose of the setting. I have actually reduced the power up delay for my Denon 5308 to 500ms and it works fine. I believe the default was 1500ms.
> 
> 
> When I set up my Harmony 900 (and earlier my Harmony one) the software powered up the source device first (i.e., TiVo, DVD, etc.), then my monitor, and my receiver last. I believe you can change the power-up order. To me it makes sense to have the TV powered up first so when the receiver powers up they can do the HDMI handshake. Perhaps you need to tweak the input delay. On the other hand, I am a noob and still in the guessing stage, so don't give this much credibility.



The OP is correct that the power-on delay is of no use for this issue. The power-on delay for a device determines how long the remote waits before the remote sends additional commands to THAT device. It has no bearing on commands sent to other devices. Best bet is playing with device start-up order, as well as interdevice delay. You can also add dummy devices to the activity and insert them in the startup order between the TV and the source, which will provide some additional delay time.


----------



## DougSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Welshdog* /forum/post/17536510
> 
> 
> I have done some searching in this thread and elsewhere and I can't find a solution to my problem. I need the Harmony to wait a couple of seconds after it powers on my Denon 2310 receiver. Is this even possible?



You can add a delay between devices by rerunning setup for the activity and choosing the option to add more control of devices. When you get to the screen that lets you add additional commands you will find that one of the options under each device is a delay, which you can adjust the duration of. You can also change the order of commands there.


- Doug


----------



## Duck05

Okay, after months of research and indecision, finally pulled the trigger on a new receiver - a Denon 4310 (replacing a Denon 4802).


Anyone know what is in store for me when I replace the 4802 with the 4310 in the many activities I have programmed???


The good point is many of the codes are identical as Denon rarely uses separate codes but the 4310 will likely have a bunch of commands that the older 4802 does not so I was wondering what type of challenges this will present for the H1 (and 720 my wife uses...








).


Any advice or pointers would be appreciated (won't the receiver for a week or so and then have to schedule a whole day for the swap out and setup







).


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17541277
> 
> 
> Okay, after months of research and indecision, finally pulled the trigger on a new receiver - a Denon 4310 (replacing a Denon 4802).
> 
> 
> Anyone know what is in store for me when I replace the 4802 with the 4310 in the many activities I have programmed???
> 
> 
> The good point is many of the codes are identical as Denon rarely uses separate codes but the 4310 will likely have a bunch of commands that the older 4802 does not so I was wondering what type of challenges this will present for the H1 (and 720 my wife uses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Any advice or pointers would be appreciated (won't the receiver for a week or so and then have to schedule a whole day for the swap out and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Not familiar with the Denon family of receivers, but the transition should be pretty seamless (shouldn't need an entire day for setup). The additional commands would be added to the device setup of course (which you should rarely, if ever, use), then you can tweak any of the activities that include the Denon to add those.


----------



## mekump

Hi All


Do the harmony one replacement batteries from Logitech exhibit the same problem as the older batteries, swollen after time? The charge on my remote barely lasts a day now. I am not sure how old my remote is, although I am guessing around a year or 2. When I removed the battery to get a part number I noticed it was swollen. I'd like to replace the battery asap. Does anyone know if a B&M store such as Best Buy carries the battery in stock or does the battery have to come from Logitech?


Thank you,

Mike


----------



## danpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17541277
> 
> 
> Okay, after months of research and indecision, finally pulled the trigger on a new receiver - a Denon 4310 (replacing a Denon 4802).
> 
> 
> Anyone know what is in store for me when I replace the 4802 with the 4310 in the many activities I have programmed???
> 
> 
> The good point is many of the codes are identical as Denon rarely uses separate codes but the 4310 will likely have a bunch of commands that the older 4802 does not so I was wondering what type of challenges this will present for the H1 (and 720 my wife uses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Any advice or pointers would be appreciated (won't the receiver for a week or so and then have to schedule a whole day for the swap out and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



My personal guess is that when you delete the older device and add the newer one that the Logitech databse will already likely have the 4310 codes in their system.


----------



## tuffluck

i want to be able to turn my dvd player on and eject the disc without changing a current activity or without having to start the "Watch A DVD" activity. i tried to go into power settings on the device in the software but am not sure what the hell i did...something with "my current remote does not have an on/off button with it" and then selected some weird milisecond and "quick start" "full start" option. if anyone knows what i did please tell me. but also i really just want to know how i can turn it on, eject the disc, and turn it off without having to change from the current activity (or no activity at all). thanks.


----------



## Nuz

Example:


I turn on and start watching my Bluray. I want to switch over to DTV while my Bluray is paused.


Problem when I switch back the power signal is toggled again turning the Bluray off. Is there a way to not have it turn off like a discrete code or something? I'm using a Samsung 4600 bluray player.


----------



## DougSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz* /forum/post/17560563
> 
> 
> Problem when I switch back the power signal is toggled again turning the Bluray off. Is there a way to not have it turn off like a discrete code or something? I'm using a Samsung 4600 bluray player.



You could probably create a couple of extra activities that allow you to switch control between the different devices without powering them on or off (customize the startup/shutdown command sequence).


-Doug


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuz* /forum/post/17560563
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> I turn on and start watching my Bluray. I want to switch over to DTV while my Bluray is paused.
> 
> 
> Problem when I switch back the power signal is toggled again turning the Bluray off. Is there a way to not have it turn off like a discrete code or something? I'm using a Samsung 4600 bluray player.



On your Bluray and DTV activities page, select "Settings", then "Change Options". Under "Turn Off Unused Devices", Select "Leave On." I have all of my activities set up like that so that I am able to Pause and then switch back and forth between activities.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/17560484
> 
> 
> i want to be able to turn my dvd player on and eject the disc without changing a current activity or without having to start the "Watch A DVD" activity. i tried to go into power settings on the device in the software but am not sure what the hell i did...something with "my current remote does not have an on/off button with it" and then selected some weird milisecond and "quick start" "full start" option. if anyone knows what i did please tell me. but also i really just want to know how i can turn it on, eject the disc, and turn it off without having to change from the current activity (or no activity at all). thanks.



We can't know what you did, but it shouldn't be hard to fix.


Easiest thing is probably to delete your entire dvd player. Then add it in again. You'll probably have to re-add it to your Watch DVD Activity too. You may find it simpler to delete the Watch DVD Activity too, and then add it back after you're added the DVD player back.


Now that you're back in business and things are operating normally, here is all you have to do to eject a DVD. In any Activity, press Devices on the LCD. Then press DVD player. Now you can find the button on the LCD that will allow you to power on, or toggle, the power to your DVD player. You can eject the DVD, and then you can toggle or power off the DVD player. Then press the spot on the LCD that tells you to return to the Activity and you'll be back wherever you were.


For convenience, if the power toggle and eject buttons for the DVD player are not on the first screen for the device you can move them so that they will be on the first screen.


Bernie


----------



## R Harkness

Aaaagh!


I just broke the rule of any good AVSer: Don't go on information given to you by a Best Buy Employee!


I just came home with the Harmony One remote and I'm gathering it probably won't do what I bought it to do: timed macros.


I have an old MX500 Universal Remote Control which has served us well. But I've set up a projection system in another room, which has a remote controlled 4 way masking system. One part of the system that does the top/bottom masking is the remote controlled Carada Masquerade masking system. The other, which does side masking is a remote controlled roller panel system - essentially like motorized curtains.


I wanted to set up macros to achieve a variety of pre-set stopping points for the Masquerade system. To do this I need to set up macros that also have some pauses programmed. It responds well to macros from my MX500, but the MX500 is limited to a pause of about 4 seconds in between commands. That's just a bit under what I need (I need to send one command, then probably need a pause of around 6 seconds or so before the next string of commands are sent).


The Best Buy employee told me I could program macros with pauses. But I just read a review of the Harmony One that said you COULDN'T program pauses.


Before I spend man hours on this thing can someone answer if you can program the type of pauses within macro commands that I want?


And if not...any recommendations for a remote that can do the pauses (that doesn't cost a lot more than the Harmony One)?


Thanks!


----------



## tractng

I just order the logitech duet (squeezebox). It looks like the harmony one can controll it also.


Anybody here have both and continue to just use the Harmony one to controller the duet?



Tnt


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/17573900
> 
> 
> Before I spend man hours on this thing can someone answer if you can program the type of pauses within macro commands that I want?



Harmony has 2 types of macros: activities and sequences. Sequences can only be 5 steps max and no pauses. Activities can have as many steps and pauses as you want. After going through the wizard to build your activity you can add additional commands, including pauses, to the start or end. I forget the limit, but I know it's at least 10 sec.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17574175
> 
> 
> Harmony has 2 types of macros: activities and sequences. Sequences can only be 5 steps max and no pauses. Activities can have as many steps and pauses as you want. After going through the wizard to build your activity you can add additional commands, including pauses longer, to the start or end. I forget the limit, but I know it's at least 10 sec.



Thank you very much! That sounds more promising. Is there a limit to how many activities you can program? (For programming my projection screen automated masking, if I have to program one activity to get one aspect ratio masked - and I want over 6 aspect ratios masked, I might end up needing quite a few activities).


----------



## mdavej

I'd try to make one activity and 6 sequences for the choosing the masks, unless that bit requires all the pauses you're talking about. I think you can have 255 activities.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17574492
> 
> 
> I'd try to make one activity and 6 sequences for the choosing the masks, unless that bit requires all the pauses you're talking about. I think you can have 255 activities.



Hmm...


My issue is this: My Carada masking system comes with only 2 pre-sets for 2 different movie aspect ratios: "16:9" and "2:35:1" (CinemaScope). Beyond that the remote has a "jog" button that, each time you press it, moves the masks in 1 inch increments.


I use the 2:35:1 pre-set as a "home base" because it gets the masks pretty close to the other AR sizes I want to achieve. However, whenever you press the 2:35:1 pre-set button, the masking system first retracts to the 16:9 position and then lowers again to the 2:35:1 position. Depending on what masking size I am starting from, once I press the 2:35:1 button it can take up to 6 seconds to get to the 2:35:1 position.


But I want to introduce several other pre-set stopping points as well, via macros activating the "jog" feature.


So ideally I want the first command in the macro sequence to activate the 2:35:1 pre-set button, then it should wait about 6 seconds for the 2:35:1 position to be reached before sending a few "jog" commands to inch the masks to an intermediate position. But my MX500 can only wait up to about 4 seconds or so. I'm hoping I can program the Harmony for that 6 second wait time.


But...I realise that one way around it could be do the custom AR size in two button presses. I press the 2:35:1 button, wait for it to get to 2:35:1, then press the custom aspect ratio macro I'd program which would jog the masks a discrete number of steps (say, 3 more jogs open).


BUT....the problem is that I found in order to program those discrete jog steps on my MX500, I had to introduce a tiny .2 second pause between each "jog" command. If I didn't, then the masking system only responded as if it received a single jog command.


So I'm wondering, in a typical macro string on the Harmony, how much pause time there would be between macro commands going out. If it's less than .2 seconds (which it may well be) then I really need to be able to program in those tiny pauses somehow.


----------



## mdavej

There is an adjustable "inter-key delay" which might do it without having to use pauses. Sounds like a 16:9 activity with some preset button at the end and a second 2.35:1 activity with the other preset button at the end will get you close. Then sequences for the jogs with the right inter-key delay could do the rest. You'll just have to experiment and see.


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks a lot mdavej. Very helpful. I'll give it a whirl.


Cheers,


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17575599
> 
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the buttons wearing through, such as the part that raises up in between play and pause? I've only had the remote for a month and that raised part has worn through and now glows bright.



Wow! There must be a design change, then. I've had mine since February 2008, and there is no sign of wear. Please post a picture.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17575599
> 
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the buttons wearing through, such as the part that raises up in between play and pause? I've only had the remote for a month and that raised part has worn through and now glows bright.



Had mine almost 2 years also, no sign of wear at all. Still looks new and it gets heavy use. I agree, there must have been some sort of design change. I would contact Logitech. They are generally pretty good during the warranty period.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17576735
> 
> 
> I wonder if Logitech will do anything then, they will probably claim normal wear even though it's only been a month of light use.



I don't see it. I imagine what you're describing is not easily conveyed with an online digital image, though. I'm not disputing your issue, but if you can't display the problem in this forum, I don't see how you'll convince Logitech. However, if there's _any_ wear noted after such a short period of time, it's worth pursuing.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17576947
> 
> 
> I guess I could have circled it, it is directly in between play and pause. The raised part which was black is wearing through exposing backlight.



I can see it, it looks like a dash. If you hadn't told me though, I would have assumed that it was a light reflection. Since it is only a month old, can you return it? That might be easiest. By the way, Fry's BM has a great deal this weekend on the One.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17576947
> 
> 
> I guess I could have circled it, it is directly in between play and pause. The raised part which was black is wearing through exposing backlight.



Yeah, your description was understood. I just can't see it in the picture, but I understand what you're talking about. It seems on mine that there is _more_ plastic on that raised ridge, thereby making it seemingly impossible to wear like that. However, what _you're_ describing sounds as if the plastic was _punched_ resulting in a thinner, albeit raised, area. This is all supposition, but it sure lends to the "change in manufacturing" theory previously proposed.


EDIT: Re-examining the pic after badgerpilot's post, I now see it. I, too, would've thought that was simply a reflection. If you want to really drive home the effect, take a picture in the dark with the backlight lit. This looks like the plastic has been painted and what you're seeing is the paint having worn off (or even chipped). Perhaps the plastic is actually white/translucent and the numbers & symbols on the remote were simply masked when the plastic was painted black.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17576966
> 
> 
> I can see it, it looks like a dash. If you hadn't told me though, I would have assumed that it was a light reflection. Since it is only a month old, can you return it? That might be easiest. By the way, Fry's BM has a great deal this weekend on the One.



Yeah I saw that too. A C note for a One after the rebate is hot. I heard BB is dropping price too on it, not sure if rebate involved to make it as good as Fry's. Sounds like a "Two" should be announced by CES time. Some people here must know, but they'd have to kill us if they told us.


My guess, the Two will be the One with the 900 screen and color hard buttons. Makes sense.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17576947
> 
> 
> I guess I could have circled it, it is directly in between play and pause. The raised part which was black is wearing through exposing backlight.



Finger Nails?


----------



## Dougw133

Last resort here.


I have had a Harmony One since february. Recently during a routine upgrade of settings It failed. After trying to re install the latest firmware I recieve this message on the remote "System Error".

If you've ever tried logitech support you are awre of how diplorable of a company they are when it comes to customer service. They charge 30.00 USD for a phone support case! They refuse to admit there is an issue with my remote and refuse to replace it. I have put the remote into safe mode buy yet no resolve. Is there any way to hard reset or clear the "Bios" of this remote?


----------



## ccotenj

logitech cs is hardly diplorable (sic)... and email support is free, have you tried that?


they generally don't give people a difficult time with failed remotes... i'm wondering why you are having such a hard time with them... usually once they step you through their script to ensure no user error, they are very good about replacing them...


i would try emailing customer support and explain what you are seeing... i (and many others) have had success with email support...


good luck... keep in mind that a little sugar goes a long way...


----------



## joe221

Just a heads up. The price has now reset to $150. That seems to be the norm in most places now. Fry's rebate really made it low but not everywhere.


----------



## lflorack

Just passing this along with the hopes that it may help others....


I've had my Harmony One for well over a year and I love it. Recently, I purchased a new TV a Samsung UN55B8000 -- and of course reprogrammed the One to incorporate it into the system. One nagging problem persisted until today.... If I was watching the DVR when I last turned the system off and this time turned the system on to play a BluRay disk, the TV was not properly changing to the BluRay port (or visa versa) on the TV. I played with the TV's power-on delay setting in the One a few times but it never worked. The help file seemed to indicate that it might take 'up to three seconds' (i.e., setting = 3000) for the TV to accept additional commands after power-up. With that in mind, I tried up to 10 seconds -- thinking it couldn't possibly take longer than that -- without success. Today, I changed the setting to 15,000 or 15 seconds and now it works fine every time.


This setting only affects TV post power-up command timing and doesn't slow down any other operations (none are neeeded) so this is great. So, just be aware that -- depending on your TV -- it may take a very long time for your TV to accept additional commands after power up. Even longer than the One's Help file advise that it may take 'up to three seconds'.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17593425
> 
> 
> Just passing this along with the hopes that it may help others....
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for well over a year and I love it. Recently, I purchased a new TV a Samsung UN55B8000 -- and of course reprogrammed the One to incorporate it into the system. One nagging problem persisted until today.... If I was watching the DVR when I last turned the system off and this time turned the system on to play a BluRay disk, the TV was not properly changing to the BluRay port (or visa versa) on the TV. I played with the TV's power-on delay setting in the One a few times but it never worked. The help file seemed to indicate that it might take 'up to three seconds' (i.e., setting = 3000) for the TV to accept additional commands after power-up. With that in mind, I tried up to 10 seconds -- thinking it couldn't possibly take longer than that -- without success. Today, I changed the setting to 15,000 or 15 seconds and now it works fine every time.
> 
> 
> This setting only affects TV post power-up command timing and doesn't slow down any other operations (none are neeeded) so this is great. So, just be aware that -- depending on your TV -- it may take a very long time for your TV to accept additional commands after power up. Even longer than the One's Help file advise that it may take 'up to three seconds'.



I haven't seen any digital TVs that would work with anything much less than 12 seconds or so. Was your new TV in the Harmony database with a short default power-on delay? The default delays in the Harmony database are typically pretty conservative and you can usually shave a second or two off them. The default for my Samsung A550 in the Harmony database was 15 seconds... which I was able to shorten to 13 seconds and still work reliably.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17593511
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any digital TVs that would work with anything much less than 12 seconds or so. Was your new TV in the Harmony database with a short default power-on delay? The default delays in the Harmony database are typically pretty conservative and you can usually shave a second or two off them. The default for my Samsung A550 in the Harmony database was 15 seconds... which I was able to shorten to 13 seconds and still work reliably.



To be honest, I don't remember what the original power-on delay database setting. Since it was a very new TV when I got the 8000, maybe it so new, it wasn't set up with enough time. In any case, whatever it was set to was too short or I wouldn't have seen the issue. Thanks for the minimum 12 second information for digital displays. Interesting. Maybe I'll try to shorten my delay from 15 seconds. Since I went from 10 seconds up to 15 without any incremental testing, less might work.


----------



## mdavej

On the other end of the spectrum my sony rear-projection tv responds to other commands immediately after power up. I have zero delay, and all my start up commands work fine.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17594091
> 
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum my sony rear-projection tv responds to other commands immediately after power up. I have zero delay, and all my start up commands work fine.



Come to think of it, the TV my new Samsung replaced was a Sony SXRD1 and I think it had no power-up delay either.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smoof15* /forum/post/17588074
> 
> 
> Update: On the phone with Logitech support now, after explaining and then sending photos they are issuing a replacement. I guess a bad batch went out as far as the coating on the buttons go. Thanks for everyone's help.



Glad to hear it! I'll say it again, if anyone has a problem with their Harmony, try calling or e-mailing Logitech Support. They are generally very good to work with.


----------



## duhliterate

Just got the H1 (an upgrade from the 880) and really liking it. Is there any way to 'multi-function' it? For example, if it's in DVD mode can I customize it so that the volume can adjust without switching to 'Amplifier' mode? I tried it with the 880 and couldn't figure it out.


The 'Volume' button is 'always on,' the 'play/pause' mode is always working, rather than having to put it in DVD mode, or Amplifier mode, etc..


Also, if I can customize the colors in 'Devices' mode, I'd be really happy.


Beyond that, this remote is fantastic. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## duhliterate

BTW, can I adjust the order of the devices on the 'Devices' screen?


----------



## lttletimmy

I've tried browsing through this thread but I can't seem to find a good solution. I'm considering buying the H1 and the only thing holding me back is the lack of colored blu-ray corresponding buttons on the remote. I have to use them to access the streaming netflix function on my blu-ray player, does anybody have a good work-around for this? My BDP is the Samsung BDP-2500, it requires the red button to watch netflix. I know you can also access the player menu to get to the streaming netflix, but that seems like much more of an inconvenience than being able to push one button to access it. I'm sure other people have a similar setup, any advice? It seems like an awful waste of money to get a 900 just for 4 buttons (i have no need for RF)


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lttletimmy* /forum/post/17599179
> 
> 
> I've tried browsing through this thread but I can't seem to find a good solution. I'm considering buying the H1 and the only thing holding me back is the lack of colored blu-ray corresponding buttons on the remote. I have to use them to access the streaming netflix function on my blu-ray player, does anybody have a good work-around for this? My BDP is the Samsung BDP-2500, it requires the red button to watch netflix. I know you can also access the player menu to get to the streaming netflix, but that seems like much more of an inconvenience than being able to push one button to access it. I'm sure other people have a similar setup, any advice? It seems like an awful waste of money to get a 900 just for 4 buttons (i have no need for RF)



I don't know what the Red button is but you can always assign that function to a hard button on the remote. There is an "+" and "E" button down at the bottom of the number pad, each of which could be used.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lttletimmy* /forum/post/17599179
> 
> 
> I've tried browsing through this thread but I can't seem to find a good solution. I'm considering buying the H1 and the only thing holding me back is the lack of colored blu-ray corresponding buttons on the remote. I have to use them to access the streaming netflix function on my blu-ray player, does anybody have a good work-around for this? My BDP is the Samsung BDP-2500, it requires the red button to watch netflix. I know you can also access the player menu to get to the streaming netflix, but that seems like much more of an inconvenience than being able to push one button to access it. I'm sure other people have a similar setup, any advice? It seems like an awful waste of money to get a 900 just for 4 buttons (i have no need for RF)



You can very easily program a soft key to be "color buttons"... I have them for my TV, DVR and Bluray. For some devices, the remote will actually give you a colored dot in the correct color, but at the very least you can have buttons that read "Red", Blue", etc.


----------



## lttletimmy

Awesome, sounds like a reasonable solution. I don't want to do anything too awkward like programming a button with another function (i originally thought the record button was a good candidate due to its color) to do something different, but it doesn't sound like I will have to resort to that. Nice to know I can save about $150!


----------



## joe221

littletimmy,

The 880/890 can do "wallpaper". Something the new remotes can't. I found and modified some to include the 4 colors. I'll try to post them here. I hope they can be downloaded. Just assign the color command to the correct position. The bad news it'll be there for non color Activities too.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duhliterate* /forum/post/17599032
> 
> 
> Just got the H1 (an upgrade from the 880) and really liking it. Is there any way to 'multi-function' it? For example, if it's in DVD mode can I customize it so that the volume can adjust without switching to 'Amplifier' mode? I tried it with the 880 and couldn't figure it out.
> 
> 
> The 'Volume' button is 'always on,' the 'play/pause' mode is always working, rather than having to put it in DVD mode, or Amplifier mode, etc..
> 
> 
> Also, if I can customize the colors in 'Devices' mode, I'd be really happy.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this remote is fantastic. Thanks in advance for any replies.



I don't know what you mean when you say "the volume button is always on", but it is easy to do what you want to do. In fact what you want to do is the normal way for the remote to work.


You'll need to adjust your Activities. For each of the Activities, just tell the software that the volume is controlled by your amplifier. You should (almost) never need to go to Device mode for anything. Once you have your Activities setup properly the volume controls will always use the correct device when you touch the volume buttons.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duhliterate* /forum/post/17599032
> 
> 
> Just got the H1 (an upgrade from the 880) and really liking it. Is there any way to 'multi-function' it? For example, if it's in DVD mode can I customize it so that the volume can adjust without switching to 'Amplifier' mode? I tried it with the 880 and couldn't figure it out.
> 
> 
> The 'Volume' button is 'always on,' the 'play/pause' mode is always working, rather than having to put it in DVD mode, or Amplifier mode, etc..
> 
> 
> Also, if I can customize the colors in 'Devices' mode, I'd be really happy.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this remote is fantastic. Thanks in advance for any replies.



I think your problem is the misunderstanding of the Activity concept. You DO NOT use a Harmony remote to control devices. You create Activities that control your environment. You are making it way to difficult. Just set your viewing device, the device that changes the channels and the device that controls the volume. It should all fall into place.

Re run the wizard and answer the questions again.


----------



## msmisfit

I have a Harmony 510 now, which is all I need, but the numbered buttons are so hard to press, it's really annoying. I usually have to enter a channel several times, because one of the numbers doesn't take.


Can anyone tell me if the Harmony One is an improvement in that respect? Or any other Harmony remote? Bigger keys would be nicer too, but looking at their remotes online, I don't see much change there. Thanks for any replies...


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17601611
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 510 now, which is all I need, but the numbered buttons are so hard to press, it's really annoying. I usually have to enter a channel several times, because one of the numbers doesn't take.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Harmony One is an improvement in that respect? Or any other Harmony remote? Bigger keys would be nicer too, but looking at their remotes online, I don't see much change there. Thanks for any replies...



You don't even have to use the number keys if you program your favorites, download the nice icons, and just use the touch screen.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17601611
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 510 now, which is all I need, but the numbered buttons are so hard to press, it's really annoying. I usually have to enter a channel several times, because one of the numbers doesn't take.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Harmony One is an improvement in that respect? Or any other Harmony remote? Bigger keys would be nicer too, but looking at their remotes online, I don't see much change there. Thanks for any replies...



I have a One, and also a few 520s and a 550, which are similar to your 510. There is no comparison between the 500 series and the One. The One has the best button layout going, feels great in the hand, and you can program Favorites with wonderful SquareEyes color icons, as already mentioned.


Even though the 500's can do (almost) everything the higher models can do (from a programmability standpoint), the actual user experience with the One is vastly superior - due to better shape, better layout, better display, rechargeable battery, auto backlight, Favorite Channels, etc., etc.


----------



## squareeyes

feddie, c'mon man! even i use the number keys to change channels sometimes!










misfit, i've had no issues with the number keys on my h-one. they all work perfectly.

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17601631
> 
> 
> You don't even have to use the number keys if you program your favorites, download the nice icons, and just use the touch screen.


----------



## 31 Sonic

Was surfing B.B's site. Noticed they had the H1 on sale for $149.99. I hate buying from the super stores, but I had a gift card and the price was hard to pass up. DEFINATLY worth checking out. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## msmisfit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17601763
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between the 500 series and the One. The One has the best button layout going, feels great in the hand, and you can program Favorites with wonderful SquareEyes color icons, as already mentioned.
> 
> 
> ... the actual user experience with the One is vastly superior - due to better shape, better layout, better display, rechargeable battery, auto backlight, Favorite Channels, etc., etc.



I couldn't ask for a better recommendation than yours, and the others, although you don't specifically say the buttons are any easier to depress.










Nevertheless, I think I will be shopping for a One this weekend. Thanks to all of you for responding so quickly!










Just checked an online site and saw an "options" button on this remote. What is that for?


Plus, I see only 3 activities will show, I'm assuming you scroll or access another page for more... right?

Thanks...


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17602533
> 
> 
> I couldn't ask for a better recommendation than yours, and the others, although you don't specifically say the buttons are any easier to depress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I think I will be shopping for a One this weekend. Thanks to all of you for responding so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked an online site and saw an "options" button on this remote. What is that for?
> 
> 
> Plus, I see only 3 activities will show, I'm assuming you scroll or access another page for more... right?
> 
> Thanks...



Options is just that, Tutorial, Date and Time, Turn Screen Sounds on/off, and Screen Sensitivity, and yes you scroll through the Activities by use of a white triangle/arrow on the left and right side of the touch screen.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17602533
> 
> 
> I couldn't ask for a better recommendation than yours, and the others, although you don't specifically say the buttons are any easier to depress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I think I will be shopping for a One this weekend. Thanks to all of you for responding so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked an online site and saw an "options" button on this remote. What is that for?
> 
> 
> Plus, I see only 3 activities will show, I'm assuming you scroll or access another page for more... right?
> 
> Thanks...



Price seems to be around $150 right now. Best Buy, Amazon, etc. Every now and then a slightly better deal pops up though.


BTW, buttons seem great to me on the One.


----------



## msmisfit

Thanks In2Photos, for the "button" answer







and buying info.


Thanks Badgerpilot, for the answers to my later questions. I think all of you have convinced me to buy myself an early Christmas present.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17602902
> 
> 
> Thanks In2Photos, for the "button" answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and buying info.
> 
> 
> Thanks Badgerpilot, for the answers to my later questions. I think all of you have convinced me to buy myself an early Christmas present.



You won't regret it. Just make sure you go to squareeyes site to get his awesome icons. Just go to the first page of this thread to find his site.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msmisfit* /forum/post/17602533
> 
> 
> I couldn't ask for a better recommendation than yours, and the others, although you don't specifically say the buttons are any easier to depress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I think I will be shopping for a One this weekend. Thanks to all of you for responding so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked an online site and saw an "options" button on this remote. What is that for?
> 
> 
> Plus, I see only 3 activities will show, I'm assuming you scroll or access another page for more... right?
> 
> Thanks...



Buttons are quite easy to depress without feeling overly sensitive. No complaints in that regard at all. I know what you mean about the 500 series... they require a firm press that sometimes feels like you are going to push the rubber key right through the remote.


Activity lists when the system is off show only three at a time, but they do scroll through multiple pages (I currently have 14 activities set up on mine, using 13 devices). I assume the 3 button layout for the Activities list is to allow for longer Activity descriptions. After you start an actual Activity, however, the touchscreen can be configured for either three or six soft buttons per page.


Another nice feature of the touch display is that the display's color scheme changes as you switch between Activity, Device and Option modes, so its very easy to tell which mode you are in.


----------



## kinglerxt

Hi all


I just received my "One" from Amazon today after the price finally dropped on this down to $139 after being around $175-$200 for ever


I have been a Harmony 880 owner for many years now and I liked it but hated the "cradle non-docking / no charge" and the cramped layout and feel of some of the buttons.

Lately its been giving me a lot of trouble on some buttons (requiring multiple thum smashes to get it to function as requested) so it was time to upgrade, even though it still works 95% of the time


The One is amazing in design and feel and it truly is THE ONE.

Glad I finally got it.

***I have a question... what is the best way for me to UPLOAD all of my settings from my 880 to my new One without having too many issues?


Didn't see it in post #1 so.... I didn't want to wade thru thousands of posts, but will start reading as many as I can soon to get up to speed here.


looking forward to meeting you all here and trying out my new awesome remote (now charging in its cradle)


Happy Thanksgiving all


kinglerxt

PSN : alexlifeson


Harmony One / Onkyo TXSR705 / PS3 80Gb / Panasonic TH-50PZ700U / Panasonic BD30


----------



## lttletimmy

Just picked mine up today at CompUSA for $119 after planning to get it on amazon for $150. Couldn't pass up the deal once I saw it, now I just have to wait until I get back home from visiting family for thanksgiving to start tinkering!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinglerxt* /forum/post/17605351
> 
> ***I have a question... what is the best way for me to UPLOAD all of my settings from my 880 to my new One without having too many issues?



Sign into your Harmony page that you used to update your 880 and on the left side of the page is the question "Have a new Harmony Remote? and right below is a button "Replace Remote", click it and you are on your way. Very simple. Enjoy, and remember to download the icons from squreeyes. They really make the One even better!


----------



## kinglerxt

Just wondering if those that have had the "swollen batt issue"...

Do you put the H1 back in its cradle each and every time when you are done at night? (charging when its not empty)

or do you leave it out on the table and only recharge it in its dock when its low?


I know its a LithIon but it can make a difference


just curious if thats part of the issue that causes this


or is the batty just too slim and the compartment not well ventilated to allow for proper cooling ?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/17509666
> 
> 
> My H1 battery was not lasting as long as it used to, so I got a new Logitech battery and popped it in last night. Upon removing the old battery I noticed it was very swollen on both sides like it was puffed up. I had to use a small pair of pliers to get it out of the remote. New battery seems fine after an overnight charge.
> 
> 
> Just a warning... if your H1 is aging a little you might want to pull the battery and check for swelling before it gets worse and screws up your remote.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17605480
> 
> 
> Sign into your Harmony page that you used to update your 880 and on the left side of the page is the question "Have a new Harmony Remote? and right below is a button "Replace Remote", click it and you are on your way. Very simple. Enjoy, and remember to download the icons from squreeyes. They really make the One even better!



Yeah I just "replaced" my 880 with the ONE and most of my setting carried over. A few didn't but it was trivial to fix.


Question: Does anyone have the Harmony PS3 adapter? I am thinking of picking it up but interested in your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17606226
> 
> 
> Yeah I just "replaced" my 880 with the ONE and most of my setting carried over. A few didn't but it was trivial to fix.
> 
> 
> Question: Does anyone have the Harmony PS3 adapter? I am thinking of picking it up but interested in your thoughts. Thanks!



People seem to be happy with it but I'm in the group that thinks it's just not necessary when you can get the Nyko ir2bt for way less. It does everything but power on which usually isn't necessary since when you put a disc in it it powers on itself. The Nyko costs about $15 and the Harmony adapter costs somewhere north of 50.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17606394
> 
> 
> People seem to be happy with it but I'm in the group that thinks it's just not necessary when you can get the Nyko ir2bt for way less. It does everything but power on which usually isn't necessary since when you put a disc in it it powers on itself. The Nyko costs about $15 and the Harmony adapter costs somewhere north of 50.



I went the Nyko route also. If the adapter comes down to some crazy low price(under 20) I would think about it, but really, the Nyko works great.


----------



## PerfectCr

Yeah $60 does seem pretty steep for what it does


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinglerxt* /forum/post/17605531
> 
> 
> Just wondering if those that have had the "swollen batt issue"...
> 
> 
> Do you put the H1 back in its cradle each and every time when you are done at night? (charging when its not empty) or do you leave it out on the table and only recharge it in its dock when its low?



Don't know if that would contribute to the issue, but yes I do put the remote back on the charger each evening after I was done watching TV.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17606226
> 
> 
> Question: Does anyone have the Harmony PS3 adapter? I am thinking of picking it up but interested in your thoughts. Thanks!



I have it and really like it. Works perfectly.


----------



## bierboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/17606886
> 
> 
> Don't know if that would contribute to the issue, but yes I do put the remote back on the charger each evening after I was done watching TV.



I always wait until it hits the red in the battery indicator.


----------



## StuJac

My battery is now down to about a 3 day charge. I emailed customer support and they are sending me a new battery. Now, let's hope I'll be able to get the old battery out. Mine is about 10 months old.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by PerfectCr View Post
> 
> Question: Does anyone have the Harmony PS3 adapter? I am thinking of picking it up but interested in your thoughts. Thanks!
> 
> I have it and really like it. Works perfectly.



Same here. I have it and it works great! I use my PS3 for a game console more than a Blu Ray player, so I keep the same game in there for long periods, so being able to hit the one button to turn all my equipment on is a quite nice feature and definitely is worth the extra money for me...


As for the charger question, I put my remote in the cradle every night. Since I have gotten my replacement, I have seen no problems with the new battery, either with the bulging issue I had before or the longevity of how long the remote works out of the cradle...


----------



## Ronman79

My battery is NOT coming out. Logitech is sending me another unit, as of today. And, on the adapter, I have the Logitech one, and I love it. It's fully functional, and it's sleek. Isn't the other a usb dongle or something?


RM


----------



## portland

Is it possible to adjust the "delay" on the H1?


When I hit volume up or down, seems like it takes quite a while to register and then when it does, the volume shoots up really loud...


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *portland* /forum/post/17615104
> 
> 
> Is it possible to adjust the "delay" on the H1?
> 
> 
> When I hit volume up or down, seems like it takes quite a while to register and then when it does, the volume shoots up really loud...



you can adjust delays per device in the software, go to:

-devices tab

-device "settings"

-"adjust the delays (speed settings)"


i've had good luck google searching for my make/model components + "harmony remote delays" to find other users' settings.


what may also help is adjusting the repeat setting:


-devices tab

-"troubleshoot"

-"adjust the delays (speed settings)"

-"[component] responds to some commands either too many times..."


----------



## portland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17615320
> 
> 
> you can adjust delays per device in the software, go to:
> 
> -devices tab
> 
> -device "settings"
> 
> -"adjust the delays (speed settings)"
> 
> 
> i've had good luck google searching for my make/model components + "harmony remote delays" to find other users' settings.
> 
> 
> what may also help is adjusting the repeat setting:
> 
> 
> -devices tab
> 
> -"troubleshoot"
> 
> -"adjust the delays (speed settings)"
> 
> -"[component] responds to some commands either too many times..."





thank you


----------



## BankZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17615320
> 
> 
> you can adjust delays per device in the software, go to:
> 
> -devices tab
> 
> -device "settings"
> 
> -"adjust the delays (speed settings)"
> 
> 
> i've had good luck google searching for my make/model components + "harmony remote delays" to find other users' settings.
> 
> 
> what may also help is adjusting the repeat setting:
> 
> 
> -devices tab
> 
> -"troubleshoot"
> 
> -"adjust the delays (speed settings)"
> 
> -"[component] responds to some commands either too many times..."



I am having a problem where it "queues" too many keys when I press the volume key too many times. I do not see the repeat settings there.


----------



## joe221

Thanks kinglerxt and badgerpilot. FAQ #9 added!


----------



## Huntre

Please read all of this before you jump ahead.

First - I don't have the Harmony One yet, but am planning on ordering it today or tomorrow.

Here's my setup: Samsung LN46B650, Comcast HD DVR (Scientific Atlanta) & Sony HTC-500 soundbar/AV Receiver


Problem - right now, I need at least 2-3 remotes. One to turn on the TV, One to turn on control the Sony A/V and one for the Comcast cable box. It is possible to program some of the other functions into all 3 remotes, but not all functions. I can deal with that but the wife & kids are always giving me a hard time about it










So, if I get the Harmony One, will it fix having to select individual devices and then set either the channel, sound, power, etc?


In my dream world, I'd like a remote that I can program so that when i press a 'power' button, it turns on both the TV and the AV receiver (cable box always on). I would also like to press the volume key without having to select a specific device to control the audio on the AV - and even crazier, press the channel up/down without having to first select another device for the Comcast cable.


Well, would also be nice to fix the channel change delay that seemed to show up with I went to HDMI on the new Samsung TV, but I'm thinking that would be too much to ask for










Basically - I want what I had with just the comcast remote - before I added the Sony AV receiver. Power on - one button, change volume - one button, change channel - one button - without having to select each device individually first.


Can this be done with the Harmony one or am I forever stuck in this remote nightmare?


Constructive thoughts appreciated!


----------



## ccotenj

yes.


----------



## Huntre

lol - is that a 'yes' to it will solve my issues or 'yes' i'm stuck!


----------



## ccotenj

yes. what you are asking for is what an activities based universal remote is designed to do.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17617660
> 
> 
> Please read all of this before you jump ahead.
> 
> First - I don't have the Harmony One yet, but am planning on ordering it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my setup: Samsung LN46B650, Comcast HD DVR (Scientific Atlanta) & Sony HTC-500 soundbar/AV Receiver
> 
> 
> Problem - right now, I need at least 2-3 remotes. One to turn on the TV, One to turn on control the Sony A/V and one for the Comcast cable box. It is possible to program some of the other functions into all 3 remotes, but not all functions. I can deal with that but the wife & kids are always giving me a hard time about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I get the Harmony One, will it fix having to select individual devices and then set either the channel, sound, power, etc?
> 
> 
> In my dream world, I'd like a remote that I can program so that when i press a 'power' button, it turns on both the TV and the AV receiver (cable box always on). I would also like to press the volume key without having to select a specific device to control the audio on the AV - and even crazier, press the channel up/down without having to first select another device for the Comcast cable.
> 
> 
> Well, would also be nice to fix the channel change delay that seemed to show up with I went to HDMI on the new Samsung TV, but I'm thinking that would be too much to ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically - I want what I had with just the comcast remote - before I added the Sony AV receiver. Power on - one button, change volume - one button, change channel - one button - without having to select each device individually first.
> 
> 
> Can this be done with the Harmony one or am I forever stuck in this remote nightmare?
> 
> 
> Constructive thoughts appreciated!





A Harmony remote is exactly what you need. When you do the initial setup a Harmony Activity, you specify:
Which devices are required for that Activity
What input each of those device needs to be set to for that Activity
Which of the devices changes channels
Which of the devices controls volume

After setup, pressing the "Watch TV" activity, for instance, would then turn on your DVR, TV and Sound bar, set each to the proper input, then configure the remote buttons as a "mixed device" remote... in your particular case most of the remote keys would control the DVR (channel functions, guide functions, transport functions), but the volume control/mute functions would be assigned to the soundbar. Other than power and input selection functions that occurred automatically, very little of the remote would be setup to control the TV, but you can certainly add commands from the TV to the custom button pages as necessary. The remote is completely customizable... any button can be assigned (or any custom button created) to work any function of any device that is in that activity. Once an activity is set up and tweaked to your needs, it should be a rare occasion indeed that you would need switch remote modes to access a function for one of the devices.


Regarding the delay on the channel changes, what you are seeing is the delay that occurs while the display negotiates an HDMI resolution change when you switch between channels running at different resolutions. I am not familiar with which software Comcast is running on your SA box and what resolution settings are available to you... it should be possible to set the box to scale all incoming resolutions to a single output resolution. This would eliminate the resolution change delay at the TV, but it would NOT be ideal from a PQ standpoint. It is ALWAYS best to scale images only once in the chain... if you locked your DVRs output resolution at 1080i, only 1080i sources would follow that rule. The rest (480i and 720p) of the sources would be processed in both the DVR and in the display. In particular, ripping apart a healthy progressive scan 720p source to make it an interlaced 1080i signal, only to have it be deinterlaced in the display to 1080p is a serious crime against PQ. That said, if the you find the delay annoying, you would not be the first person to make that compromise in PQ to eliminate the delay.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17617660
> 
> 
> Please read all of this before you jump ahead.
> 
> First - I don't have the Harmony One yet, but am planning on ordering it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my setup: Samsung LN46B650, Comcast HD DVR (Scientific Atlanta) & Sony HTC-500 soundbar/AV Receiver
> 
> 
> Problem - right now, I need at least 2-3 remotes. One to turn on the TV, One to turn on control the Sony A/V and one for the Comcast cable box. It is possible to program some of the other functions into all 3 remotes, but not all functions. I can deal with that but the wife & kids are always giving me a hard time about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I get the Harmony One, will it fix having to select individual devices and then set either the channel, sound, power, etc?
> 
> 
> In my dream world, I'd like a remote that I can program so that when i press a 'power' button, it turns on both the TV and the AV receiver (cable box always on). I would also like to press the volume key without having to select a specific device to control the audio on the AV - and even crazier, press the channel up/down without having to first select another device for the Comcast cable.
> 
> 
> Well, would also be nice to fix the channel change delay that seemed to show up with I went to HDMI on the new Samsung TV, but I'm thinking that would be too much to ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically - I want what I had with just the comcast remote - before I added the Sony AV receiver. Power on - one button, change volume - one button, change channel - one button - without having to select each device individually first.
> 
> 
> Can this be done with the Harmony one or am I forever stuck in this remote nightmare?
> 
> 
> Constructive thoughts appreciated!



You've come to the right place and chosen the right remote, IMHO. Your setup should be a snap. Get to it, man!







Amazon does justice to the price now, unless you have giftcards burning a hole in your pocket.

I like the packaging, but you can even choose "frustration free".


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17617660
> 
> 
> Please read all of this before you jump ahead.
> 
> First - I don't have the Harmony One yet, but am planning on ordering it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my setup: Samsung LN46B650, Comcast HD DVR (Scientific Atlanta) & Sony HTC-500 soundbar/AV Receiver
> 
> 
> Problem - right now, I need at least 2-3 remotes. One to turn on the TV, One to turn on control the Sony A/V and one for the Comcast cable box. It is possible to program some of the other functions into all 3 remotes, but not all functions. I can deal with that but the wife & kids are always giving me a hard time about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I get the Harmony One, will it fix having to select individual devices and then set either the channel, sound, power, etc?
> 
> 
> In my dream world, I'd like a remote that I can program so that when i press a 'power' button, it turns on both the TV and the AV receiver (cable box always on). I would also like to press the volume key without having to select a specific device to control the audio on the AV - and even crazier, press the channel up/down without having to first select another device for the Comcast cable.
> 
> 
> Well, would also be nice to fix the channel change delay that seemed to show up with I went to HDMI on the new Samsung TV, but I'm thinking that would be too much to ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically - I want what I had with just the comcast remote - before I added the Sony AV receiver. Power on - one button, change volume - one button, change channel - one button - without having to select each device individually first.
> 
> 
> Can this be done with the Harmony one or am I forever stuck in this remote nightmare?
> 
> 
> Constructive thoughts appreciated!



Harmony can easily handle that, but you can also probably do this with your comcast remote, depending on the model. All those things can easily be done with macros and key moves and volume/channel lock. Pick a device mode and key move to your heart's content, mixing as many devices as you like. Put the macros on any button you like (except the device keys). The How To link in my sig has the details. If your comcast remote isn't made by UEI (model number URC- something), then it won't do macros, etc. If it is made by UEI, you can even program it from your computer with an additional cable.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17616952
> 
> 
> Thanks kinglerxt and badgerpilot. FAQ #9 added!



Not a Problem!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17617660
> 
> 
> Please read all of this before you jump ahead......
> 
> .....Can this be done with the Harmony one or am I forever stuck in this remote nightmare?
> 
> 
> Constructive thoughts appreciated!



Let me chime in here. I am on the road a lot. I have a PS3, HTPC, HDDVD and a Dish VIP622 all running through an Onkyo 606. My wife never calls me anymore asking why she can't get something to work. I also bought a One as a Christmas present last year for my parents who live a thousand miles away. I set it up for them(they have a Denon 1610, Panasonic Bluray and a Panasonic Plasma with a cable box. They never call me either. With both setups, all TV watching is through the receiver, we don't use the TV speakers. One thing about this remote that people don't mention very often is the Help button. If something doesn't work right when you press an activity, pressing Help resolves the problem most of the time. If it doesn't, it then asks a series of questions to try to resolve the problem. So the answer is yes, it will do all that you are asking for and more, but most of all you will once again have family harmony


----------



## irishluck73

After living with the One for a while would you recommend purchasing it? I'm new to HT and recently purchased a Hitachi 50" plasma, Onkyo 707 and LG 390 and I'm looking to control all of them and possibly a few more things as time goes on. Are there better options than the One for the price?


Thank you for the newbie help


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17623059
> 
> 
> After living with the One for a while would you recommend purchasing it? I'm new to HT and recently purchased a Hitachi 50" plasma, Onkyo 707 and LG 390 and I'm looking to control all of them and possibly a few more things as time goes on. Are there better options than the One for the price?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the newbie help



With the "fire sales" going on right now you can get an H1 for $149 - a real bargain.


Don't hesitate - best remote out there..... (if you are okay with doing all of the programming which takes some iterations to perfect).


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17623059
> 
> 
> After living with the One for a while would you recommend purchasing it?



Yes. Absolutely yes.


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17623234
> 
> 
> With the "fire sales" going on right now you can get an H1 for $149 - a real bargain.
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate - best remote out there..... (if you are okay with doing all of the programming which takes some iterations to perfect).



The programming part doesn't intimidate me. The best price I can find online is Amazon and it's a bit more than what you have listed.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17623310
> 
> 
> The programming part doesn't intimidate me. The best price I can find online is Amazon and it's a bit more than what you have listed.



Best Buy was listing them for that price over this past weekend on their web site. Depending on shipping versus sales tax (based on your location) it is about a wash either way.


Anything below $160 in total is a deal....


----------



## In2Photos

You can use Bing.com's cashback program to get even lower.


I've had my One for almost a year and absolutely love it. My father-in-law is getting one for Christmas and my wife's grandmother will be getting a 520 most likely solely based on my experience with the One.


----------



## Spidaso

159 on new egg, free shipping to boot.


----------



## CruelInventions

Yes, if you are all about getting the best deal, $150 is considered "good deal" territory for this remote. You rarely find it for less than that. With that said...


Frys had a deal last week for $150 w/ $50 rebate, so about $110 after taxes. But those disappeared from most stores within the first few hours-to-day of the week long ad. For example, I got to my Frys on the first day @1pm, and they were long gone.


I did manage to pick one up a few days later at CompUSA/Tigerdirect for $120 - $10 printable coupon, $118 out the door. On Black Friday, it dropped another $10, but they were gone by 9am, when I arrived. I was going to pick another for a family member, but wasn't willing to do the 5-6am thing. Of course, CompUSA/TigerDirect (now one in the same) stores are few and far between so once again.. we're talking long shot deals here.


----------



## CruelInventions

btw, for ps3 users who need the adapter, amazon is throwing it in for free when you purchase the remote for $160. Look further down the page to find the deal, i.e., "add both to the cart, price discounted, etc."


----------



## Test123455

jease, id love this remote, but i feel like $150 is kind of steep.


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17628756
> 
> 
> jease, id love this remote, but i feel like $150 is kind of steep.



Me too. Knock $50 off of it and I'd be all over it.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17628756
> 
> 
> jease, id love this remote, but i feel like $150 is kind of steep.



Well, it's not cheap but when you consider what it does it's not that expensive, especially when you consider some of the other remotes out there.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17628756
> 
> 
> jease, id love this remote, but i feel like $150 is kind of steep.



It's obviously a matter of personal choice and finances but my opinion is that anything under $160 is a bargain. It's a great remote and have not regretted purchasing it at all -- and I paid quite a bit more than we're talking about earlier in it's product life-cycle.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17628756
> 
> 
> jease, id love this remote, but i feel like $150 is kind of steep.



I paid $250 for this when it first came out. $150 is a bargain.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17628884
> 
> 
> I paid $250 for this when it first came out. $150 is a bargain.



$200 here and it was/is worth every cent!










I guess it's hard to quantify such things, but not having 4 remotes is awfully nice.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/17628986
> 
> 
> ...not having 4 remotes is awfully nice.



True, but it's not just that. I've had other universal remotes before -- but this one is better. Much better.


And if they're offering a free PS3 adapter, this deal is a steal. (I'd love to have that adapter, to be honest)


----------



## mal01

Don`t know if this has been addressed before or not, but i am having sensitivity issues with my one. I have had it for about a year and more often than not when i switch between activities it will not make all the changes and i have to hit the help button in order for it to complete all of the changes. Also in the last couple of weeks, the sensitivity of the activity buttons has gone down so much i had to change it from medium to very high.


Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17630288
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



The battery might need to be replaced.


----------



## mal01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17630414
> 
> 
> The battery might need to be replaced.



Now that you mention it, the battery life is getting shorter. Where do i get a battery?


Thanks


----------



## Mista Dobalina

I saw the deal @ amazon with the free PS3 adapter but, I found it on compusa.com for $119.99 f/s with 5% bing cashback and no tax. So it came out to $114 shipped to NY.

http://www.compusa.com/applications/...7594&CatId=358


----------



## CruelInventions

Well, there you go. Side-liners, jump!


----------



## abr27440

OMG, I love you guys.










I ordered the harmony one the other day from amazon for 150 thinking that was a good price, but wow 120 is a steal







. Amazon=canceled and CompUSA=ordered.


----------



## Mista Dobalina

Glad to help!







I'm upgrading from a 8900 with crappy buttons. The One's buttons look so tactile. I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## CruelInventions

Yes, the keys on this remote seem to strike the right tactile balance. Not too spongy nor too clicky.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17630288
> 
> 
> Don`t know if this has been addressed before or not, but i am having sensitivity issues with my one. I have had it for about a year and more often than not when i switch between activities it will not make all the changes and i have to hit the help button in order for it to complete all of the changes. Also in the last couple of weeks, the sensitivity of the activity buttons has gone down so much i had to change it from medium to very high.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If this has been happening since the beginning, you might have one of the early batches where the infrared was weak. If it is less than one year old, get a hold of logitech support. They might be able to help.


----------



## irishluck73

Thanks for everyone's input. I actually found it on the Thank You network and got it using my points from Citibank... buy lots of other crap, including all of my new HT and the remote's free fifty free










If you're not using a credit card that gets you points or miles you should look into it


----------



## eieio

Hi All: I'm getting a range extender and I need to find out what the frequencies that the Harmony ONE, and also the Harmony 900, use to broadcast IR (for the Harmony One), and to broadcast RF (for the Harmony 900) are?


this is important for the proper functioning of the range extender(s), obviously.


i cannot find this anywhere including calling Logitech Harmony Tech Support, unfortunately.


I'm hoping that the good folks here can help.


many thanks in advance.


----------



## mal01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17631488
> 
> 
> If this has been happening since the beginning, you might have one of the early batches where the infrared was weak. If it is less than one year old, get a hold of logitech support. They might be able to help.



Any validity to the battery being the possible culprit?


----------



## DieselDan

damn missed the deal too busy buying audio, now 160 from amazon


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17630288
> 
> 
> Don`t know if this has been addressed before or not, but i am having sensitivity issues with my one. I have had it for about a year and more often than not when i switch between activities it will not make all the changes and i have to hit the help button in order for it to complete all of the changes. Also in the last couple of weeks, the sensitivity of the activity buttons has gone down so much i had to change it from medium to very high.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks



That is probably the most common single issue I have seen with using one of these remotes. If your equipment isn't all close together, you might not be pointing directly at each device when the command is sent. Of course it can be addressed by programming specific order with delay and then pointing in each direction but even then it is tricky.


I don't believe the problem is indicative of needing a new battery.


Chris


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/17632557
> 
> 
> That is probably the most common single issue I have seen with using one of these remotes. If your equipment isn't all close together, you might not be pointing directly at each device when the command is sent. Of course it can be addressed by programming specific order with delay and then pointing in each direction but even then it is tricky.
> 
> 
> I don't believe the problem is indicative of needing a new battery.
> 
> 
> Chris



Setting up one of THESE fixed that problem for me...

 


...my TV and AVR are offset relative to the rest of my gear and both have a very narrow angle of acceptance for IR. I added the IR receiver for this kit in the same location as my STB/DVR, DVD and BD units... than ran an emitter from the distribution block to the TV and also hardwired the distribution block to the IR input on the back of the AVR. Works much better now... only one point to aim the remote at (actually, this receiver is so sensitive I can bounce the One's IR off any wall or ceiling and it still works great. It also allowed me to hide an IR controlled RF switch and my X10 IR lighting controller instead of them needing to be out in plain sight.


----------



## StuJac

I have this set up also and on virtually all components it works great. The emitter won't stay on my ir2bt toggle (Nyko) so I have to tape that. It won't control the Comcast dvr reliably but I believe that's the fault of the dvr, not the emitters. I do highly recommend them.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17632361
> 
> 
> Any validity to the battery being the possible culprit?



I really don't think so. Either you have a charge or you don't. It is either the remote IR or as the others suggested, the components are too far apart.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17632970
> 
> 
> I have this set up also and on virtually all components it works great. The emitter won't stay on my ir2bt toggle (Nyko) so I have to tape that. It won't control the Comcast dvr reliably but I believe that's the fault of the dvr, not the emitters. I do highly recommend them.



I use a double sided clear gel-like tape made by 3M to replace the sticky pads when they wear out. I believe I bought the roll at Home Depot but that was some time ago. A roll lasts a long time since this is all I use it for but it works perfectly since it is basically a clear double sided tape.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17632970
> 
> 
> The emitter won't stay on my ir2bt toggle (Nyko) so I have to tape that.



An emitter shield...











...like THIS (or THIS ) may help... they have more adhesive surface area. They also shield the device's IR receiver from seeing direct IR emissions from your remote, which can sometimes interfere with the IR from the repeater system's emitter.


----------



## StuJac

Thanks. Looks like this will definitely work on the Comcast box but won't on the Nyko toggle as that is nothing more than a usb toggle. Tape works on that.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17633713
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks like this will definitely work on the Comcast box but won't on the Nyko toggle as that is nothing more than a usb toggle. Tape works on that.



Your control reliabilty issue with the Comcast box may very well come from the box simultaneously seeing both direct IR from the remote and repeated IR from the emitter. My Onkyo AVR had a rough time time with that. The emitter shield may help... but you can test it out by completely covering the front of the STB with an opaque cloth or plastic cover to shield it from direct IR from the remote.


----------



## b_scott

Anyone know why my remote seems to be sending long and multiple commands for an extra long time when switching from PS3 to anything else for an activity? I have all delays set the same. It's annoying to switch to TV and then not be able to work the volume for about 5 seconds while the remote seems to be sending a ton of commands.


thanks


----------



## mal01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17632922
> 
> 
> Setting up one of THESE fixed that problem for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my TV and AVR are offset relative to the rest of my gear and both have a very narrow angle of acceptance for IR. I added the IR receiver for this kit in the same location as my STB/DVR, DVD and BD units... than ran an emitter from the distribution block to the TV and also hardwired the distribution block to the IR input on the back of the AVR. Works much better now... only one point to aim the remote at (actually, this receiver is so sensitive I can bounce the One's IR off any wall or ceiling and it still works great. It also allowed me to hide an IR controlled RF switch and my X10 IR lighting controller instead of them needing to be out in plain sight.



I have five components on one of my racks(everything but my amps) including my one. The real problem seems to be switching the input on the avr to the correct input. For example, if i am listening to sirius (one of my activities) and and then " watch tv " It will turn on the tv but 80 % of the time it won`t change the avr input to tv/sat, i then have hit the help button, that always does it.

Also as mentioned before i have had turn up the touchscreen sensitivity from medium to very high.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17633943
> 
> 
> Your reliable control issue with the Comcast box may very well come from the box simultaneously seeing both direct IR from the remote and repeated IR from the emitter. My Onkyo AVR had a rough time time with that.



Absolutely correct, as usual. That box is slightly off center of the line of sight and I thought from the beginning it was having trouble handling both the signal from the remote and the signal from the emitter.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17630518
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it, the battery life is getting shorter. Where do i get a battery?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I found the official Logitech battery on eBay.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mal01* /forum/post/17634133
> 
> 
> I have five components on one of my racks(everything but my amps) including my one. The real problem seems to be switching the input on the avr to the correct input. For example, if i am listening to sirius (one of my activities) and and then " watch tv " It will turn on the tv but 80 % of the time it won`t change the avr input to tv/sat, i then have hit the help button, that always does it.
> 
> Also as mentioned before i have had turn up the touchscreen sensitivity from medium to very high.



As I mentioned, my AVR (Onkyo 876) has a very narrow angle of IR acceptance - particularly in the vertical direction. Although it is in the same stack as most of my electronics, and not offset laterally as the TV is, it was at the very top of the stack and had difficulty receiving any IR, even from the OE remote, from my low and close seating position. It used to require the use of the Help function while holding the remote high above my head to get it to see the IR commands. The repeater system hardwired into the back of the receiver (with the built-in IR receiver covered up in front) completely cured the issue.


----------



## Bob222

I just bought a Harmony One. I have a Denon 2310CI receiver and an ASD-3W ipod dock. I set up an activity to listen to digital music. The receiver turns on, turns to the correct input but the ipod dock hardly ever turns on. I've tried adjusting the device delay, power on delay, power on sequence but I can't get it to turn on consistently. I always have to use help which gets the dock to turn on. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Is there a recommended Device selection for configuring a Harmony One with an Onkyo TX-SR707? I'm having trouble matching the Onkyo's video inputs to the Harmony's device options for the 707. For example, HDMI5, set for VCR/DVR seems to require InputVideo1 from the Harmony device options. I haven't found the input option yet to switch to Component Video 2 set to Game.


Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bigbrave

I'm on the tail end of setting up my home theater system and now want to get a universal remote. I've heard good things and bad about just every remote, so I'm resigned that there probably isn't a perfect remote. My equipment is installed in cabinets so going IR direct won't work. One of the questions that I'd appreciate advice on is...is it better to go IR with a repeater, or go RF? And next, advice on what remote to go with. I'm a software engineer, so programming a remote should not be a problem (in fact...I'd welcome it). Opinions, please, and thanks.


----------



## balpers

I've had my Harmony One for about a year and a half. It is set up exactly the way I want it.


I just bought a new Harmony One to replace the original because one of the buttons died.


Is there any way I can preserve all my settings, sequences, and icons and recreate the setup on the new unit?


My online account has the full setup.

If I log on, plug in the new remote and tell the software to "Update Remote", how much information will be lost?
If I use the "Replace Remote" function, how much information will be lost?
If I can't preserve the information myself, can Logitech tech support clone it for me?


Any insights would be much appreciated.


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/17638821
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for about a year and a half. It is set up exactly the way I want it.
> 
> 
> I just bought a new Harmony One to replace the original because one of the buttons died.
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can preserve all my settings, sequences, and icons and recreate the setup on the new unit?
> 
> 
> My online account has the full setup.
> 
> If I log on, plug in the new remote and tell the software to "Update Remote", how much information will be lost?
> If I use the "Replace Remote" function, how much information will be lost?
> If I can't preserve the information myself, can Logitech tech support clone it for me?
> 
> 
> Any insights would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



The replace remote button is there for this exact purpose. You shouldn't lose anything since you are going from a One to another One. I had to change Ones about a year ago because I had a defective one. Using the Replace Remote function worked perfectly.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbrave* /forum/post/17638707
> 
> 
> I'm on the tail end of setting up my home theater system and now want to get a universal remote. I've heard good things and bad about just every remote, so I'm resigned that there probably isn't a perfect remote. My equipment is installed in cabinets so going IR direct won't work. One of the questions that I'd appreciate advice on is...is it better to go IR with a repeater, or go RF? And next, advice on what remote to go with. I'm a software engineer, so programming a remote should not be a problem (in fact...I'd welcome it). Opinions, please, and thanks.



I haven't tried the RF version, but that is the way I would go if it had been available when I purchased my One. You will spend a fair amount on a repeater system so the price difference is a wash. Obviously, you are in the Harmony One thread so most are going to recommend Harmony. I am very happy with my One(I actually have 2 + I bought one for my parents who are also very happy). For the RF version, the choice would be the 900, otherwise the One if you want to go the repeater route. My repeater system works great, it's just that RF would be nicer. When my One dies, I will go the RF route.


I've owned several universal remotes (Phillips, Sony, and other Harmony models) and the Harmony One is hands down the best. It is as close to perfect as you can get especially considering the price IMO


----------



## mrcarnut

I recently bought a Harmony One and no where in the owners manual does it tell you how long to leave it in the charging cradle for a full charge. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/17648417
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Harmony One and no where in the owners manual does it tell you how long to leave it in the charging cradle for a full charge. Any ideas? Thanks.



Overnight seems to work fine for me. My cradle is tucked away in my entertainment center. I put the remote on it once every week to 10 days when I head to bed and leave it until the next time I use it the following day. Sometimes it is 8 hours later, sometimes it is 20 hours later. Battery always shows full though.


----------



## jcalabria

I generally wait until the battery indicator shows red on my One, then pop it in the charger at the end of that night's viewing session. The next day its ready for another week or so of use.


On a few rare occasions, I have been caught with not enough juice to make it through a night of use... but I have found that popping it in the cradle for even 10 minutes will be more than enough to finish out that night.


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/17633985
> 
> 
> Anyone know why my remote seems to be sending long and multiple commands for an extra long time when switching from PS3 to anything else for an activity? I have all delays set the same. It's annoying to switch to TV and then not be able to work the volume for about 5 seconds while the remote seems to be sending a ton of commands.
> 
> 
> thanks



I would venture that it's because you have the remote programmed to turn off the PS3 when changing activities. Bear in mind that turning the console off isn't just a simple toggle- it's a series of commands which are are written so as to accommodate (in theory) shutdown from any location on the XMB.


That being said, there are some IR to BT adapters out there that store the series of commands as a macro rather than making the remote do all of the work.


----------



## TonyB1966

I've had my Harmony One for almost a month, and while I dedicated a couple hours to it upon initial set-up, I haven't had the time as of late as we have 3 month old (our first)...


We are experiencing a bit of a problem that I hope is easily correctable. The two activities that we use the most are "Watch TV" and "View Cameras" (surveillance system with dedicated DVR). The first uses TV input HDMI1 and the second, HDMI2.


Almost every time I power-up via one of these two activities, I get a black screen on my TV (no TV channel or surveillance camera views). Hitting "Help" generally corrects the problem. Sometimes I must go further into the prompts to get it working properly. A little frustrating...


Any ideas as to what might be causing this? Thanks much.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17650185
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for almost a month, and while I dedicated a couple hours to it upon initial set-up, I haven't had the time as of late as we have 3 month old (our first)...
> 
> 
> We are experiencing a bit of a problem that I hope is easily correctable. The two activities that we use the most are "Watch TV" and "View Cameras" (surveillance system with dedicated DVR). The first uses TV input HDMI1 and the second, HDMI2.
> 
> 
> Almost every time I power-up via one of these two activities, I get a black screen on my TV (no TV channel or surveillance camera views). Hitting "Help" generally corrects the problem. Sometimes I must go further into the prompts to get it working properly. A little frustrating...
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what might be causing this? Thanks much.



Check your power on delays. Assuming you have an LCD TV they tend to take a while to turn on. Set the power on delay to somewhere around 15000-20000 ms (15-20 seconds). That usually works. Report back on if that fixed it.


----------



## TonyB1966

Thanks for the fast reply! I should have time this evening, and if not, over the weekend. Either way, I'll report back... Thanks much.


----------



## SoundsGood

Hey guys, I just got a new TV today.


In the Logitech Harmony Remote Software, what's the easiest way to add/swap the new TV and delete the old one?


Thanks...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17651388
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a new TV today.
> 
> 
> In the Logitech Harmony Remote Software, what's the easiest way to add/swap the new TV and delete the old one?
> 
> 
> Thanks...





There are two ways you might typically do this:
The simplest way typically is to add the new TV as an additional device, then go into each activity that uses it and rerun the setup wizard... when it asks you which device is used to display video, select the new TV and then continue on... it should also ask you which inputs the TV uses for that activity.


One downside of this method is that custom buttons that were setup for the old TV will likely be lost and you may have to rebuild your custom pages.
.
An alternative to the above procedure would be to just create a new set of Activities from scratch using the new TV. If you are going to setup the remote while the old TV is still in the system, this is the way to go... you can leave the old Watch TV activity intact, and continue using it, while you build your new "Watch TV 2" using the new TV. The work is not much more to do it this way, and depending on how corrupt your custom pages get from swapping devices the other way, it may actually be easier to start from scratch.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17651455
> 
> 
> [*]The simplest way typically is to add the new TV as an additional device, then go into each activity that uses it and rerun the setup wizard... when it asks you which device is used to display video, select the new TV and then continue on... it should also ask you which inputs the TV uses for that activity.



I think I'll go with this method... it was what I would have done if nobody replied.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17640860
> 
> 
> The replace remote button is there for this exact purpose. You shouldn't lose anything since you are going from a One to another One. I had to change Ones about a year ago because I had a defective one. Using the Replace Remote function worked perfectly.



"Replace Remote" worked like a charm. Absolutely painless. It even preserved my icons.


Thank you,


Burt


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/17651635
> 
> 
> "Replace Remote" worked like a charm. Absolutely painless. It even preserved my icons.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Burt



It does works great for a like-to-like remote swap, but... just a word of warning to others: Custom pages and favorites seem to get trashed if you swap between dissimilar remotes.


I used the replace remote function to upgrade my 880 to a One... I was very disapponted in how trashed the setup was... it would have been easier to just have programmed it from scratch. I can understand that FC icons didn't follow, but rather than breaking the original custom pages into six buttons per page instead of eight buttons per page, I ended up with a mess of senseless crap. It made no sense that the basic content of the custom pages could not have carried over between two remotes that are so functionally similar.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17651751
> 
> 
> It does works great for a like-to-like remote swap, but... just a word of warning to others: Custom pages and favorites seem to get trashed if you swap between dissimilar remotes.
> 
> 
> I used the replace remote function to upgrade my 880 to a One... I was very disapponted in how trashed the setup was... it would have been easier to just have programmed it from scratch. I can understand that FC icons didn't follow, but rather than breaking the original custom pages into six buttons per page instead of eight buttons per page, I ended up with a mess of senseless crap. It made no sense that the basic content of the custom pages could not hace carried over between two remotes that are so functionally similar.



I did the same swap as you (880 to One) with similar results. It probably works well if you don't change remote models but it's really not all that worthwhile for upgrading remotes. Still love my One but starting from scratch would have been easier.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/17651635
> 
> 
> "Replace Remote" worked like a charm. Absolutely painless. It even preserved my icons.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Burt



You are welcome, glad that it worked out well!


----------



## TonyB1966

The delay did the trick, thank you. I also just put the TV first in the sequence, thinking that this might be best. Heck, maybe not...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17652545
> 
> 
> The delay did the trick, thank you. I also just put the TV first in the sequence, thinking that this might be best. Heck, maybe not...



The TV SHOULD be first... with HDMI chains you should always power up starting at the end of the chain and work your way back up the chain.


----------



## Zzz..oltan!

Anybody using their single Harmony One to control A/V equipment in more than one room? If yes, how to set that up? (The info is probably burried somewhere in this thread, but so far I couldn't find the relevant posts...)


----------



## TonyB1966

Maybe I'm pushing my luck here, but thought I would try our ceiling fan with dimming lights. It's a Hunter, fairly old (model # not recognized by Harmony), and when I do a face-to-face learn, it's not registering. The frequency is 350 MHz. Might that be problematic?


Found this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1096177 


Looks like no dice... Drat. I guess I was getting too greedy.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17652726
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm pushing my luck here, but thought I would try our ceiling fan with dimming lights. It's a Hunter, fairly old (model # not recognized by Harmony), and when I do a face-to-face learn, it's not registering. The frequency is 350 MHz. Might that be problematic?
> 
> 
> Found this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1096177
> 
> 
> Looks like no dice... Drat. I guess I was getting too greedy.



Yeah, those aren't IR. What is sweet is the lutron dimmers with IR. The harmony is perfect for them.


----------



## TonyB1966

I just spent the last 10 minutes Googling and I couldn't find any IR ceiling fan remotes...


Ah, Lutron.... They seem to have a solution. Baby is awake, so I'm done for now. Thanks much.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17652924
> 
> 
> I just spent the last 10 minutes Googling and I couldn't find any IR ceiling fan remotes...
> 
> 
> Ah, Lutron.... They seem to have a solution. Baby is awake, so I'm done for now. Thanks much.



I haven't found any either for the ceiling fans. The lights are a nice simple way to control the lights though. I set the "+" button at the bottom of the One to my "Favorite" light setting and then the "E" button to all lights off. Works perfectly and the IR sensor on the light switch is very sensitive so I don't have to point the remote anywhere near it. It's nice when something just works


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17655599
> 
> 
> I haven't found any either for the ceiling fans. The lights are a nice simple way to control the lights though. I set the "+" button at the bottom of the One to my "Favorite" light setting and then the "E" button to all lights off. Works perfectly and the IR sensor on the light switch is very sensitive so I don't have to point the remote anywhere near it. It's nice when something just works



The Maestro fan/light control should work, right?

http://www.lutron.com/CMS400/pagebuy...=16949&mn=1803 


I am hoping someone can confirm as I am wanting to get one as well.


----------



## TonyB1966

That's the one I saw last night... Not cheap though. I think the best price I saw was just a little over 100 bucks. Maybe just a new fan with an IR remote for that price...


----------



## TonyB1966

A little help please. On the aforementioned Activity that views our surveillance cameras, I can only control this DVR by selecting Devices on the H1. Everything works very well there. What do I need to do have those same buttons work within the Activity? I've done it with the other Activities I set up, but for some reason I can't here, or I'm drawing a blank...


Thank you.


I got it. I was on the right screen to make such changes, but they were not taking or I wasn't saving them properly. Resolved.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17656572
> 
> 
> The Maestro fan/light control should work, right?
> 
> http://www.lutron.com/CMS400/pagebuy...=16949&mn=1803
> 
> 
> I am hoping someone can confirm as I am wanting to get one as well.



That would be the one for ceiling fans but they seem to be pretty proud of it.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17656780
> 
> 
> That's the one I saw last night... Not cheap though. I think the best price I saw was just a little over 100 bucks. Maybe just a new fan with an IR remote for that price...



If you're willing to try X10, an XPDI3 inductive dimmer plus an IR543 transceiver ( LINK ) will do the job for $30 total. All the IR543 commands are already in the harmony database. I control every light in my house with X10 and harmony from my couch.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17661373
> 
> 
> If you're willing to try X10, an XPDI3 inductive dimmer plus an IR543 transceiver (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK ) will do the job for $30 total. All the IR543 commands are already in the harmony database. I control every light in my house with X10 and harmony from my couch.



I haven't tried the XPD13, but I have had good success with the IR543 and my Harmony controlling lights. I have the IR543 in every activity with the last custom page in each activity set up identically for lighting control.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17661373
> 
> 
> If you're willing to try X10, an XPDI3 inductive dimmer plus an IR543 transceiver ( LINK ) will do the job for $30 total. All the IR543 commands are already in the harmony database. I control every light in my house with X10 and harmony from my couch.



Thanks for the info mdavej. I just found this related thread:

http://forums.x10.com/index.php?topic=16634.0 


I didn't realize how X10 works... Interesting.


----------



## HDdude24

Hello I just got my H1, but can't get it to work at all with my vip 722 anyone have a clue?



EDIT N/M had to change the IR address to 1


----------



## mdavej

Great thread.


To summarize: Harmony sends commands over IR to the IR543. The IR543 then sends commands over power lines to your X10 devices. X10 RF remotes send commands over RF to an RF transceiver plugged into the wall which relays signals over power lines to your X10 devices.


It's usually not a problem, but be aware the XPDI3 must have a neutral to work.


Many prefer Lutron, Insteon, Zwave, and other newer, more reliable (and expensive) technologies these days. X10 has been around for a really long time can be sometimes be susceptible to noise, phase issues, phantom on/off's, etc. It's kind of hit or miss. I've had some devices work perfectly for 15 years. Other's have lasted only a couple of years. Some do some weird things depending on the location in my house. But overall, I'm happy with my system, considering the low cost (under $15 per device). I also have many things turn on/off automatically at scheduled times from another pc programmable module.


jacalabria,


Thanks for the tip. That's a great idea, adding light controls to all activities.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDdude24* /forum/post/17663130
> 
> 
> Hello I just got my H1, but can't get it to work at all with my vip 722 anyone have a clue?



Possibly... the receiver needs to be reconfigured for an IR remote instead of an RF remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17663352
> 
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> 
> To summarize: Harmony sends commands over IR to the IR543. The IR543 then sends commands over power lines to your X10 devices. X10 RF remotes send commands over RF to an RF transceiver plugged into the wall which relays signals over power lines to your X10 devices.
> 
> 
> It's usually not a problem, but be aware the XPDI3 must have a neutral to work.
> 
> 
> Many prefer Lutron, Insteon, Zwave, and other newer, more reliable (and expensive) technologies these days. X10 has been around for a really long time can be sometimes be susceptible to noise, phase issues, phantom on/off's, etc. It's kind of hit or miss. I've had some devices work perfectly for 15 years. Other's have lasted only a couple of years. Some do some weird things depending on the location in my house. But overall, I'm happy with my system, considering the low cost (under $15 per device). I also have many things turn on/off automatically at scheduled times from another pc programmable module.
> 
> 
> jacalabria,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. That's a great idea, adding light controls to all activities.



With only 6 buttons per page on the One, if you have more than two lamps/devices to control you will likely need more than one page dedicated to lighting control. I have two lamps (with dimming) in the room, so I can get away with a single page of six buttons:
[ Lamp 1 ] [ Lamp 2 ]
[ On ] [ Bright ]
[ Off ] [ Dim ]

If you don't need dimming, you could put four module selector buttons plus the On/Off buttons (controlling 4 lamps that way), or you could also create sequences that concatenate the module # and an On or Off command for single button On/Off function for each device, in which case you could do three lamps per page.


----------



## courtney321

Hi there...I just bought a harmony one for my boyfriend for Christmas...the only thing I think might be a problem is the 'watching tv' activity. Sometimes he uses the surround sound (especially watching sports, or a discovery show, etc) and sometimes he just uses the speakers from the tv.


I don't know much about remotes or anything electronic, but can the harmony one accomodate for this?


thanks! i hope he likes his gift and it doesn't turn out to be more of a chore than what he's currently doing (using 3 different remotes that seem impossible to coordinate).


----------



## StuJac

I think you would just set up an additional activity in which you can program it to bypass the amplifier; you could call it "Watch TV2" or something.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *courtney321* /forum/post/17666704
> 
> 
> Hi there...I just bought a harmony one for my boyfriend for Christmas...the only thing I think might be a problem is the 'watching tv' activity. Sometimes he uses the surround sound (especially watching sports, or a discovery show, etc) and sometimes he just uses the speakers from the tv.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about remotes or anything electronic, but can the harmony one accomodate for this?
> 
> 
> thanks! i hope he likes his gift and it doesn't turn out to be more of a chore than what he's currently doing (using 3 different remotes that seem impossible to coordinate).



As StuJac stated, it's very simple to just make a two separate activities, one for the home theater experience and one for quieter viewing. I've often considered doing that for late night viewing so the rumble of the subwoofer wouldn't disturb my wife's sleep.


Don't be worried about the complexity of the setup. There are those of us who make it more complex than it is because we like to tweak things. I would venture to say that 99% of Harmony One users, get 99% functionality with initial setup. It's only after you use it a bit that you discover you'd like to change it some. If your boyfriend set up a system with surround sound and 2 or more components, he'll be quite adept at setting up this remote. After he's had it a few days, please chime in here and let us know how it goes.


----------



## PerfectCr

SO I just picked up the Logitech PS3 Adapter. It works perfectly . No lag, and now truly ONE REMOTE for everything!


----------



## courtney321

Thank you so much everyone! I didn't know that you could customize your own activities (I thoght there were only 3, watch dvd, watch tv and listen to music). I think he's going to be thrilled - he's so proud of his system and this will help make it so much better (for him and for me, who can never figure out how to turn the tv and cable on at the same time!!)


I was trying to decide between getting him the espn sports remote or the harmony one, and after reading all the reviews I'm SO glad I went with the harmony.


I'm not sure if I should spring for the ps3 adapter or let him buy it if he wants it. Does he need the adapter when he initially sets everything else up? Or is it easy to go on later and add it in?


Thanks for all your help, I'll be sure to post again if we come into any trouble setting it up after Christmas!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *courtney321* /forum/post/17666913
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! I didn't know that you could customize your own activities (I thoght there were only 3, watch dvd, watch tv and listen to music). I think he's going to be thrilled - he's so proud of his system and this will help make it so much better (for him and for me, who can never figure out how to turn the tv and cable on at the same time!!)
> 
> 
> I was trying to decide between getting him the espn sports remote or the harmony one, and after reading all the reviews I'm SO glad I went with the harmony.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should spring for the ps3 adapter or let him buy it if he wants it. Does he need the adapter when he initially sets everything else up? Or is it easy to go on later and add it in?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I'll be sure to post again if we come into any trouble setting it up after Christmas!



Yes, he will be thrilled, good job picking out the One! I have more activities than I can count(not really, but I have a lot of them). I don't have the PS3 adapter because it wasn't available when I bought my One. Instead, I have the Nyko adapter which does everything except turn it on, plus you can find it for less then $20. It is not a big deal to get up and turn the PS3 on because you are usually putting a disc in anyway, but I will admit that had the adapter been available when I first got the One, I would have bought the adapter instead. Now, I'll just wait for some great deal on the adapter and then buy it then. To control the PS3 from the remote, he will need something though, so it is up to you. Lots of us here use the Nyko without a problem. Once he starts setting up the One, send him here for lots of great set up tips. This thread is full of them including Squareeyes Icons. Reading the first page of thread will get him started.


----------



## StuJac

You are a great girlfriend Courtney; some of us here would love to have a clone of you.


----------



## CruelInventions

Saw the following listing on Ebay for a Harmony One screen protector . Sort of expensive for what it is, but the feedback seems uniformly positive. Any body have experience with this seller or even think something like this might be useful for the Harmony One?


They offer them cut to size for virtually any product; gps, mp3 players, cell phones, etc. If not the remote, I'm contemplating one of these for some other items.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/17668077
> 
> 
> Saw the following listing on Ebay for a Harmony One screen protector . Sort of expensive for what it is, but the feedback seems uniformly positive. Any body have experience with this seller or even think something like this might be useful for the Harmony One?
> 
> 
> They offer them cut to size for virtually any product; gps, mp3 players, cell phones, etc. If not the remote, I'm contemplating one of these for some other items.



don't think you need it. screen is quite scratch resistant to begin with and i don't think remotes encounter situations where they'll be scratched very often.


mine has virtually no scratches after a year.


----------



## CruelInventions

ok, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Brandito

i forgot to mention, i've used a screen protector on mine and i didn't like the feel or look and it seemed redundant.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17663530
> 
> 
> With only 6 buttons per page on the One, if you have more than two lamps/devices to control you will likely need more than one page dedicated to lighting control. I have two lamps (with dimming) in the room, so I can get away with a single page of six buttons:
> [ Lamp 1 ] [ Lamp 2 ]
> [ On ] [ Bright ]
> [ Off ] [ Dim ]
> 
> If you don't need dimming, you could put four module selector buttons plus the On/Off buttons (controlling 4 lamps that way), or you could also create sequences that concatenate the module # and an On or Off command for single button On/Off function for each device, in which case you could do three lamps per page.



Thanks for the details. There is a way to combine unit code and command into one function (i.e., Lamp 1 On, Lamp 1 Off, etc.) without sequences or raw learns, but it's a little involved. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17666894
> 
> 
> SO I just picked up the Logitech PS3 Adapter. It works perfectly . No lag, and now truly ONE REMOTE for everything!



This thing looks great. Wish I had know about it before spending $25 on the PS3 remote. I don't really wanna spend another $50 on this.


----------



## HDdude24

Is there anyway to setup an activity when i'm done watching a movie to set the input to sat/cabl on my denon receiver before it switches off when I want to watch tv? I have to set the input to sat/cabl in order to pass-through my dish receiver and I have to manually set it then turn off the receiver and it's becoming a pain!!


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yes, in activity setup, add it to the "when you leave this activity" part...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDdude24* /forum/post/17670190
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to setup an activity when i'm done watching a movie to set the input to sat/cabl on my denon receiver before it switches off when I want to watch tv? I have to set the input to sat/cabl in order to pass-through my dish receiver and I have to manually set it then turn off the receiver and it's becoming a pain!!



Just add the proper input command for the receiver to the Activity's list of shutdown commands:
Activity...
Settings...
Review Settings...
Add more control...
Click through pages to...
Custom Actions...
Add Action(s) for Leave Activity...
Save


----------



## HDdude24

Got it! thanks guys!


----------



## User2010

Hi Guys


So I bought it too !!


My challange so far is that it is not able to correct the input on my tv when I change activities... Can anyone tell me the what all should be the optimum delay settings (for power/between devices and sending commands etc.) that I need to set this to make it work... For no I have use HELP Bottom and then move the input manually to the correct one


Here are my Equipments:


SONY KDL46S4100 TV.

Denon AVR 2310

Comcast DVR (MOTOROLA 3416 I)

DVD player that works fine (unable to recall the model number right now)


ALSO - Is there a way if I want to set volume to certain level when TV is turned on?


Thanks


----------



## TonyB1966

I asked this earlier on this page, one the one prior and was advised to change the delay from 15,000 to 20,000. I did 15 and it worked great...


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User2010* /forum/post/17672916
> 
> 
> ALSO - Is there a way if I want to set volume to certain level when TV is turned on?



I don't have a 2310, but I would think that there is a setting that allows you to set the initial volume setting on the AVR.


----------



## tuffluck

i don't know why but time warner hates my harmony one...the up/down and side buttons while in the time warner channel guide often times don't work and you have to push it multiple times to get it to work. do you guys think this is a problem with the remote, time warner, or my actual dvr unit? the remote arrows work fine up/down and side/side on other activities.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/17676531
> 
> 
> i don't know why but time warner hates my harmony one...the up/down and side buttons while in the time warner channel guide often times don't work and you have to push it multiple times to get it to work. do you guys think this is a problem with the remote, time warner, or my actual dvr unit? the remote arrows work fine up/down and side/side on other activities.



My Harmony One works fine with my TW SA HD box. All of the functions work just like they do with the OEM remote.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/17676531
> 
> 
> i don't know why but time warner hates my harmony one...the up/down and side buttons while in the time warner channel guide often times don't work and you have to push it multiple times to get it to work. do you guys think this is a problem with the remote, time warner, or my actual dvr unit? the remote arrows work fine up/down and side/side on other activities.



Go to "device" page and for your T/W box select "Trouble Shoot". Next to last (typically) select item is "T/W box ...responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally."


Follow that path to try several options and see how that goes...


----------



## Islandborn

Hey all. Well, I been fiddling with all the customizin' but I know that there are globs of surface I have not even begun to scratch. Anyway, I know that you can click on each device via the remote and click on a button you want, but I was wondering....If you are done watching tv , or done watching a movie, and want to shut everything off, do you add an activity to shut down all those components, or do you do it individually with the harmony? I do love this remote btw....


to clarify, say i wanted to go from watching a blu-ray to an hdvd? how do i shut off the blu ray and then turn on the hddvd


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Islandborn* /forum/post/17678363
> 
> 
> ...I know that you can click on each device via the remote and click on a button you want...



This is "DEVICE MODE". If your remote is set-up correctly, you'll rarely, if ever, need to be in device mode.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Islandborn* /forum/post/17678363
> 
> 
> ...If you are done watching tv , or done watching a movie, and want to shut everything off, do you add an activity to shut down all those components, or do you do it individually with the harmony?



That is what the "Off" button at the top left is for. Again, if set-up correctly, you should never need to individually turn off a component.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Islandborn* /forum/post/17678363
> 
> 
> ...say i wanted to go from watching a blu-ray to an hdvd? how do i shut off the blu ray and then turn on the hddvd



You have two separate activities, "Watch Blu-ray" and Watch "HD DVD" (or whatever you'd like to call them). In the setting up of each activity, there is an option to "turn off all other devices not in use by this activity". (I do not recall the exact verbage used, but it's obvious when you encounter it.) In my case, with everything off, I can pick up my remote and select "Watch HD DVR". The TV turns on, the AV receiver turns on and switches to the correct output, the HD DVR turns on, the TV switches to the correct input, and I'm watching my HD DVR. In this state, the remote's hard and soft buttons are such that I do not have to go into any other device to control anything. The volume button controls the AV receiver, the channel up/down controls the HD DVR, the guide button controls the HD DVR, etc. Remember, I got to this state by pressing one button, "Watch HD DVR". Now, lets say I want to watch a Blu-ray disc. In this current state, I press the "Activities" button and then "Watch Blu-ray". The TV stays on but switches to the correct input; the AV receiver stays on but switches to the correct output; the HD DVR turns off; the Blu-ray player turns on. Now, the remote's hard and soft buttons are configured for Blu-ray disc viewing.


Keep in mind, I didn't do any laborious, complex configuring when setting up the remote. I simply answered the questions in the Harmony software and this is what I got.


Honestly, using Activities (and even setting them up) is quite easy. Otherwise, having to fumble through each device in "DEVICE MODE" to do basic functions is way too clunky for such a remote. It's designed such that anyone who can read English can navigate your entertainment system.


----------



## Feddie

I purchased a Harmony One for my father and he wants to use it for two separate ceiling fans in a large open room. I know there has been a heavy focus on using Activities over Devices, but how can he turn on his fans through an activity without it affecting his Watch TV and DVD functions?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17678833
> 
> 
> I purchased a Harmony One for my father and he wants to use it for two separate ceiling fans in a large open room. I know there has been a heavy focus on using Activities over Devices, but how can he turn on his fans through an activity without it affecting his Watch TV and DVD functions?



First he needs to add the fans as devices. Then, include functions with hard or soft buttons for the fans within every activity. It's very simple to do.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17677019
> 
> 
> My Harmony One works fine with my TW SA HD box. All of the functions work just like they do with the OEM remote.



Which buttons on the Harmony One do the same thing as PageUp and PageDown on the SA remote?


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/17678942
> 
> 
> Which buttons on the Harmony One do the same thing as PageUp and PageDown on the SA remote?



The up and down arrows between the Info, Exit, Help and Guide buttons.


Not the up and down arrows that surround the OK button.


----------



## Islandborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17678703
> 
> 
> This is "DEVICE MODE". If your remote is set-up correctly, you'll rarely, if ever, need to be in device mode.
> 
> 
> That is what the "Off" button at the top left is for. Again, if set-up correctly, you should never need to individually turn off a component.
> 
> 
> You have two separate activities, "Watch Blu-ray" and Watch "HD DVD" (or whatever you'd like to call them). In the setting up of each activity, there is an option to "turn off all other devices not in use by this activity". (I do not recall the exact verbage used, but it's obvious when you encounter it.) In my case, with everything off, I can pick up my remote and select "Watch HD DVR". The TV turns on, the AV receiver turns on and switches to the correct output, the HD DVR turns on, the TV switches to the correct input, and I'm watching my HD DVR. In this state, the remote's hard and soft buttons are such that I do not have to go into any other device to control anything. The volume button controls the AV receiver, the channel up/down controls the HD DVR, the guide button controls the HD DVR, etc. Remember, I got to this state by pressing one button, "Watch HD DVR". Now, lets say I want to watch a Blu-ray disc. In this current state, I press the "Activities" button and then "Watch Blu-ray". The TV stays on but switches to the correct input; the AV receiver stays on but switches to the correct output; the HD DVR turns off; the Blu-ray player turns on. Now, the remote's hard and soft buttons are configured for Blu-ray disc viewing.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, I didn't do any laborious, complex configuring when setting up the remote. I simply answered the questions in the Harmony software and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> Honestly, using Activities (and even setting them up) is quite easy. Otherwise, having to fumble through each device in "DEVICE MODE" to do basic functions is way too clunky for such a remote. It's designed such that anyone who can read English can navigate your entertainment system.



TY for the great information!! I pretty much got everything set up to my preference now.


----------



## Islandborn

another question- I have updated to the latest software and the remote is now programmed. When I put the one on the charging base, it shows the 1/4 battery with the lightning bolt, and then a logitech color screen logo, then the screen goes blank. After a night on the charger, the screen is still blank, but when I remove the remote, the battery indicator is all grenn. I thought the screen would show a pic of a full battery once charge was complete? Also, does the glowing light on the charging base remain on all the time? Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Islandborn* /forum/post/17682749
> 
> 
> another question- I have updated to the latest software and the remote is now programmed. When I put the one on the charging base, it shows the 1/4 battery with the lightning bolt, and then a logitech color screen logo, then the screen goes blank. After a night on the charger, the screen is still blank, but when I remove the remote, the battery indicator is all grenn. I thought the screen would show a pic of a full battery once charge was complete? Also, does the glowing light on the charging base remain on all the time? Thanks.



It seems that only the very early firmware versions had the full battery picture on the screen... many of us saw that when we first received and initially charged our units before programming, only to see that "feature" disappear after connecting the remote and updating.


The glowing light remains on all the time... makes it easier to find in a dim/dark room.


----------



## Islandborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17682819
> 
> 
> It seems that only the very early firmware versions had the full battery picture on the screen... many of us saw that when we first received and initially charged our units before programming, only to see that "feature" disappear after connecting the remote and updating.
> 
> 
> The glowing light remains on all the time... makes it easier to find in a dim/dark room.



perfect answers, and thank you very much


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17682819
> 
> 
> It seems that only the very early firmware versions had the full battery picture on the screen... many of us saw that when we first received and initially charged our units before programming, only to see that "feature" disappear after connecting the remote and updating.
> 
> 
> The glowing light remains on all the time... makes it easier to find in a dim/dark room.



There's a switch on the bottom of the cradle for off/dim/bright.


----------



## Feddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17678926
> 
> 
> First he needs to add the fans as devices. Then, include functions with hard or soft buttons for the fans within every activity. It's very simple to do.



Are you saying to include the fan buttons on the touch screen for each activity? Would that always turn the fans on when first using the remote for the day, or would I then just bypass that by selecting it as always on?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feddie* /forum/post/17686354
> 
> 
> Are you saying to include the fan buttons on the touch screen for each activity? Would that always turn the fans on when first using the remote for the day, or would I then just bypass that by selecting it as always on?



I have my lights in each activity so that I can add the soft buttons to each activity plus I programmed two hard buttons to turn the lights on at a favorite level and another to turn them off. No, the fans do not have to turn on each time unless you want them to. That is the value of this remote, you can customize it anyway you want. Just add the fans to each activity, then customize your buttons and you are done.


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak

Just got my Harmony One from Amazon and have everything set up the way I want it. The only issue that I can not figure out is navigating the GUI (setup) menus for the Denon AVR using the Harmony One.


I can not get the up/down direction arrows to respond. I have even tried to teach the remote these commands from the Denon remote but have not had any success. Maybe I'm trying to use the wrong direction keys? Right or Left directions work ok.


Has anyone else seen this? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Patrick


----------



## shanmike

Hey Patrick,


I have the 3310ci, and when I want to control the Denon I go to the Devices on the Harmony, then select the Denon. If memory serves I had to set up the up and down directions though...you can do that in Device Setup through the desktop software.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/17692991
> 
> 
> Hey Patrick,
> 
> 
> I have the 3310ci, and when I want to control the Denon I go to the Devices on the Harmony, then select the Denon. If memory serves I had to set up the up and down directions though...you can do that in Device Setup through the desktop software.



If it works in Devices, just look in the button setup pages in Device setup, see what commands are assigned to the buttons that do work, and then go into Activity setup and make them match what you saw in Device setup. Anything available in Device mode is also available in Activity mode, even if it didn't end up there in the default configuration.


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak

Shanmike,

Thanks for the response. As I said, I have tried to teach the H1 the up/down directions through the desktop software but have not had any luck.


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17693024
> 
> 
> If it works in Devices, just look in the button setup pages in Device setup, see what commands are assigned to the buttons that do work, and then go into Activity setup and make them match what you saw in Device setup. Anything available in Device mode is also available in Activity mode, even if it didn't end up there in the default configuration.



The problem is the up/down directions do not work in "Devices". The left/right directions do work however.


----------



## shanmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_shamrock_shak* /forum/post/17693064
> 
> 
> The problem is the up/down directions do not work in "Devices". The left/right directions do work however.



If you don't have the option of selecting/assigning the up/down direction commands from the Harmony database, you may want to use the Denon 3808 as your starting device. If you search for posts by 'batpig' on this topic, he's certainly the resident expert. He has a lot of info linked to his signature. FWIW, I started with the 3808 as the device, and went from there. As batpig has stated many times, the codes are the same for all Denon AVR's.


----------



## mdavej

If you still have the denon remote, just teach up/down to your harmony. There are errors in the database, and it's looks like you've found one.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17693266
> 
> 
> If you still have the denon remote, just teach up/down to your harmony. There are errors in the database, and it's looks like you've found one.



You are correct (I have found many!), but I believe that he already tried that.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17693357
> 
> 
> You are correct (I have found many!), but I believe that he already tried that.



I see. Sorry.


shanmike,


When you say you haven't had any luck teaching the commands, what exactly do you mean? Did you try raw mode as well? Did you try short and long presses?


----------



## Beerstalker

When I first added my Denon 3808 the up and down buttons were incorrectly mapped by the Harmony sofware (I think it mapped tune + and tune - to the buttons instead). I had to go into the software and map the up and down buttons to the correct commands myself. I know you said you tried learning the up and down commands, but did you double check to make sure they were mapped to the buttons correctly?


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17693485
> 
> 
> I see. Sorry.
> 
> 
> shanmike,
> 
> 
> When you say you haven't had any luck teaching the commands, what exactly do you mean? Did you try raw mode as well? Did you try short and long presses?



I'm actually the user with the issue...


I tried teaching the H1 all of the directionals at the same time. The left & right work but not the up & down. Have not tried both short & long presses but I can try that.


FWIW the up and down directionals work on other devices so I know these buttons are functional on the remote.


Thanks everyone,

Patrick


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_shamrock_shak* /forum/post/17693624
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW the up and down directionals work on other devices so I know these buttons are functional on the remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Patrick



Yes, but what a several of us have been referring to is whether you have gone into the button setup menus in Device and/or Activity modes and determined if the Up/Down buttons have the correct command assigned to them. You can teach the remote the correct IR code for "Up" all you want, but if the "Tune+" command is assigned to the [Up] button on the remote (as was Beerstalker's experience), it will never function as an Up button until you assign the Up command to it..


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17693658
> 
> 
> Yes, but what a several of us have been referring to is whether you have gone into the button setup menus in Device and/or Activity modes and determined if the Up/Down buttons have the correct command assigned to them. You can teach the remote the correct IR code for "Up" all you want, but if the "Tune+" command is assigned to the [Up] button on the remote (as was Beerstalker's experience), it will never function as an Up button until you assign the Up command to it..



jcalabria,

I taught the remote the codes for all four directions. Only left and right work. Up and down do not.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_shamrock_shak* /forum/post/17693691
> 
> 
> jcalabria,
> 
> I taught the remote the codes for all four directions. Only left and right work. Up and down do not.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.



I understand that... but you still need to verify that what you taught is actually assigned to the buttons. Two very different things and two different setup functions to check.


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17693733
> 
> 
> I understand that... but you still need to verify that what you taught is actually assigned to the buttons. Two very different things and two different setup functions to check.



jcalabria,

Thanks for having continued patience with me! I will go throught the set-up again this afternoon and try to see that the assignments are correct.

Patrick


----------



## mn_shamrock_shak

Thanks for all the help. Button Customization in the Device Setup had incorrect assignments.

Patrick


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_shamrock_shak* /forum/post/17699398
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Button Customization in the Device Setup had incorrect assignments.
> 
> Patrick



Glad that you got it worked out.


----------



## DIPPER887

I just picked up one of these remotes. I used to have a 550 until I stepped on it!!!! Dont ask pretty rough night!!! Anyway just wanted to say how much more I llike this remote!!! Easy set up, buttons and use!!! Great job IMHO Logitech!!!!


----------



## Boominthetrunk

I just picked up a Harmony One and have been struggling for the last 2 hours just to set the "Watch TV" Activity and can't seem to get it right.


I cant seem to get the TV to change back to "TV" input after coming from the "DVD" Activity. My receiver will change over right but the TV wont. I have tried every Method for the Inputs and still nothing. My tv has one button to control the input and the way it works is like this. One push of the input brings up the input list and one more push of the "Input Button" then changed one by one through the list. The Harmony Prompts the Input list but does not change the input almost like it needs to hit the input twice to fix the issue but wont. What are my options to get this thing working, I cant seem to get it working. All help is appreciated.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17704999
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Harmony One and have been struggling for the last 2 hours just to set the "Watch TV" Activity and can't seem to get it right.
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get the TV to change back to "TV" input after coming from the "DVD" Activity. My receiver will change over right but the TV wont. I have tried every Method for the Inputs and still nothing. My tv has one button to control the input and the way it works is like this. One push of the input brings up the input list and one more push of the "Input Button" then changed one by one through the list. The Harmony Prompts the Input list but does not change the input almost like it needs to hit the input twice to fix the issue but wont. What are my options to get this thing working, I cant seem to get it working. All help is appreciated.



May be a timing issue and others here can help with that. But the simplest and least frustrating approach os probably to call Harmony and let them assist you over the phone. They're very good and they will spend all of the time necessary to get things working, so call when you have the time to work through it with them.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17704999
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Harmony One and have been struggling for the last 2 hours just to set the "Watch TV" Activity and can't seem to get it right.
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get the TV to change back to "TV" input after coming from the "DVD" Activity. My receiver will change over right but the TV wont. I have tried every Method for the Inputs and still nothing. My tv has one button to control the input and the way it works is like this. One push of the input brings up the input list and one more push of the "Input Button" then changed one by one through the list. The Harmony Prompts the Input list but does not change the input almost like it needs to hit the input twice to fix the issue but wont. What are my options to get this thing working, I cant seem to get it working. All help is appreciated.



Besides what Bernie added, what brand/model of TV are you using? Discrete commands may exist that are not on the remote that came with the TV.


You may have to setup a sequence or play with the delays in some cases.


----------



## Boominthetrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17705117
> 
> 
> Besides what Bernie added, what brand/model of TV are you using? Discrete commands may exist that are not on the remote that came with the TV.
> 
> 
> You may have to setup a sequence or play with the delays in some cases.



It's a Sharp Aquos 64u series.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17705163
> 
> 
> It's a Sharp Aquos 64u series.



I added your model TV to one of my profiles and there are discrete commands available listed in the "additional buttons" list that can be selected (Input1, Input2, etc.) Select your TV in the Device list and in the soft keys they should be on the bottom of page 2 and top of page 3.


You should be able to select the correct input in the activity when running the wizard and you should be able to avoid altogether the "input list".


----------



## Boominthetrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17705199
> 
> 
> I added your model TV to one of my profiles and there are discrete commands available listed in the "additional buttons" list that can be selected (Input1, Input2, etc.) Select your TV in the Device list and in the soft keys they should be on the bottom of page 2 and top of page 3.
> 
> 
> You should be able to select the correct input in the activity when running the wizard and you should be able to avoid altogether the "input list".



Cool, but the inputTV button doesnt work so I am still in a predicament. I am using method 3 now which uses a input for individual buttons and the input numbers work but the inputTV, which would switch the input to TV is not working, is there a way around this?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17705264
> 
> 
> Cool, but the inputTV button doesnt work so I am still in a predicament. I am using method 3 now which uses a input for individual buttons and the input numbers work but the inputTV, which would switch the input to TV is not working, is there a way around this?



Hmmm....


Does the Sharp original remote have a "input TV" button that works??? If it does, you can teach the H1 that button and try that...


If not, not too sure what else to try.....


You might want to go over to the owners thread for your TV and ask there.....


----------



## mary1popins

can any1 help me! im wanting to buy a remote control that controls tv/sat , dvd and lighting all in one ect! and i dont know where to start?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17705163
> 
> 
> It's a Sharp Aquos 64u series.




My son had a LC-52D64U Sharp (just replaced under warranty with a newer model) and had no problem setting up my old 880 with discrete inputs. The InputTV command in the database worked fine. You may want to try adding another similar model/size... the database for the size you entered may have an incorrect command in its database.


----------



## barrysb

Just purchased an H1 and trying to setup the device using the supplied software. I successfully listed the equipment to be controlled which includes a Panny 65V10, a Denon 3310 AVR, and a Dish 612 DVR. All three will have to be controlled for normal viewing. My problem is the Setup Wizard is listing a fixed list of Activities, one of which is "Watching TV" which is only dealing with TV controls. I figured the program was forcing me to deal with this before continuing on with the other two devices. I ended up on a screen "Define Source Input Controls" where I attempted to provide info on how to set the Panny to select HDMI 1 for the input. I get a warning that "The information entered is not complete." This could be because the actual buttons to be pressed on the Panny remote did not appear on the selection lists so I used the closest available (InputTV rather than Input and Select rather than OK). Plus, I had to create a HDMI 1 Source Input. Only SD and Svideo were listed.


Anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mary1popins* /forum/post/17705449
> 
> 
> can any1 help me! im wanting to buy a remote control that controls tv/sat , dvd and lighting all in one ect! and i dont know where to start?



There are a lot of great remotes on the market. It little bit more information about what you are trying to do and how much you want to spend would be helpful in making a recommendation. Especially your lighting, how do you control your lighting today?


----------



## nucl3arboNg

sorry this is probably a very repeated question but how do you order your devices for powering down? I can only see the option for turning them on. I have a pvr that i'd like to turn on last and shutdown first.


thanks


----------



## David Susilo

I'd like to know that too.


What I want is when I turn off all the equipment, I want my dimmer turns up to my favourite setting.


----------



## Big L

Just wanted to post a mini-review after owning a 'One' for >a month now.


I'm coming from an HTM MX-500. Which I loved but the backlight blew out (after 5 years) and I wanted something easier for the wife to use.

So far I'm really liking it. If it wasn't for 2 problems I'd be loving it. One is that the 'Up' button has to be pressed fairly hard for it to work. The other problem is that I have to aim the remote directly at my FiOS STB for it to register. It's the box's fault (it would do the same with the MX-500) but I have to be pinpoint accurate with the H1. The MX-500 had a bigger 'sweet spot'.


But, overall, I'm happy with my 'One'.


Now I just need to pick up a Schmart PS3IR-500 to control my PS3 Slim and I'll be set.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big L* /forum/post/17709862
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post a mini-review after owning a 'One' for >a month now.
> 
> 
> I'm coming from an HTM MX-500. Which I loved but the backlight blew out (after 5 years) and I wanted something easier for the wife to use.
> 
> So far I'm really liking it. If it wasn't for 2 problems I'd be loving it. One is that the 'Up' button has to be pressed fairly hard for it to work. The other problem is that I have to aim the remote directly at my FiOS STB for it to register. It's the box's fault (it would do the same with the MX-500) but I have to be pinpoint accurate with the H1. The MX-500 had a bigger 'sweet spot'.
> 
> 
> But, overall, I'm happy with my 'One'.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to pick up a Schmart PS3IR-500 to control my PS3 Slim and I'll be set.



The button should not be hard to press. Can you exchange it for another unit?


----------



## Royal05Steve

I just purchased this remote yesterday. I have had most of my setup since March and 5 remotes. I now have just one!!! This thing works for my 10 yr old CD and VCR players!!! I bought the PS3 adapter and it works great! The setup is a little clunky, but it is way better then keying in remote codes!!!







It took about an hour to setup and that was an issue between the keyboard and the chair.


----------



## SoundsGood

Anyone know if there's a way to get the Harmony One to turn an LCD TV "*Game Mode*" on and off?


Currently we have to go into Menu, then scroll down, then over, then select Game Mode, then choose On or Off.


Is there a simpler way to switch Game Mode on and off with the Harmony?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17711140
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to get the Harmony One to turn an LCD TV "*Game Mode*" on and off?
> 
> 
> Currently we have to go into Menu, then scroll down, then over, then select Game Mode, then choose On or Off.
> 
> 
> Is there a simpler way to switch Game Mode on and off with the Harmony?



That really depends more on the TV than the remote. If the TV supports a discrete code for Game Mode, absolutely. If the menu is the only way to access it, then the steps to do so need to total 5 or less to be able to program a sequence (macro) to do it. Some TVs have some menu shortcuts that can help with this, like Samsung TVs have a "Tools" button that can shorten some menu steps significantly, which allowed me to program a sequence that toggles between Air and Cable tuning modes without having either discrete codes for these modes or enough available sequence steps to navigate the full menu to do the same thing.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17711181
> 
> 
> That really depends more on the TV than the remote. If the TV supports a discrete code for Game Mode, absolutely. If the menu is the only way to access it, then the steps to do so need to total 5 or less to be able to program a sequence (macro) to do it. Some TVs have some menu shortcuts that can help with this, like Samsung TVs have a "Tools" button that can shorten some menu steps significantly, which allowed me to program a sequence that toggles between Air and Cable tuning modes without having either discrete codes for these modes or enough available sequence steps to navigate the full menu to do the same thing.



Well, the TV is a Samsung LN55B650. So far I can't find a discrete code. The "Tools" button allows switching Picture Mode, but Game Mode is a separate issue. And it's more than 5 clicks to get to within the Menu.


I'm really frustrated that Samsung didn't provide a dedicated On/Off switch for Game Mode.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17711214
> 
> 
> Well, the TV is a Samsung LN55B650. So far I can't find a discrete code. The "Tools" button allows switching Picture Mode, but Game Mode is a separate issue. And it's more than 5 clicks to get to within the Menu.
> 
> 
> I'm really frustrated that Samsung didn't provide a dedicated On/Off switch for Game Mode.



If your B650 is similar to my A550, there is also an Entertainment Mode (E.Mode) command supported by the TV (and included in the Harmony database). That command wraps through several TV modes, including "Game", without entering the menus. If the B650 works like mine, you should be able to create a sequence of four consecutive "E.Mode" commands to toggle Game mode on, and another sequence with two consecutive "E.Mode" commands to toggle it off (assuming you are in the E.Mode Off state as a starting point).


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17711414
> 
> 
> If your B650 is similar to my A550, there is also an Entertainment Mode (E.Mode) command supported by the TV (and included in the Harmony database). That command wraps through several TV modes, including "Game", without entering the menus. If the B650 works like mine, you should be able to create a sequence of four consecutive "E.Mode" commands to toggle Game mode on...



Thanks, but there's no E.Mode on the B650, unfortunately.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17711555
> 
> 
> Thanks, but there's no E.Mode on the B650, unfortunately.



I would try adding his A550 to your devices. Then add that tv to your activity and then you should be able to get that command. Add the command to your activity and see if it works on your tv. Lots of times, there is a command that is included on one model but not the other but it still works. Worth a try.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17711674
> 
> 
> I would try adding his A550 to your devices. Then add that tv to your activity and then you should be able to get that command. Add the command to your activity and see if it works on your tv. Lots of times, there is a command that is included on one model but not the other but it still works. Worth a try.



Hmmm.... interesting. I'll tinker with it. Thanks!










It's really a shame, though, that there's no "On / Off" button on the remote for Game Mode. Considering the lag when playing games, you'd think most people would want a very simple way to toggle this mode.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big L* /forum/post/17709862
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post a mini-review after owning a 'One' for >a month now.
> 
> 
> I'm coming from an HTM MX-500. Which I loved but the backlight blew out (after 5 years) and I wanted something easier for the wife to use.
> 
> So far I'm really liking it. If it wasn't for 2 problems I'd be loving it. One is that the 'Up' button has to be pressed fairly hard for it to work. The other problem is that I have to aim the remote directly at my FiOS STB for it to register. It's the box's fault (it would do the same with the MX-500) but I have to be pinpoint accurate with the H1. The MX-500 had a bigger 'sweet spot'.
> 
> 
> But, overall, I'm happy with my 'One'.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to pick up a Schmart PS3IR-500 to control my PS3 Slim and I'll be set.



The up button should work like all the others, perfectly. I would exchange it. It is also possible that the ir on your unit is weak. There have been issues with that in the past, another reason to exchange. If you exchange and still have problems with your FIOS box, you might check to see if the box has an IR input. That way you could get a cheap ir target and connect it to the FIOS box, there by giving you a better ir target that is more responsive. Just an idea. I have everything behind cabinet doors and use a xantech repeater system. Works great! There is a bunch of systems here: http://www.smarthome.com/_/Remotes_I.../nav.aspx?No=0 Look around on ebay and you might find some cheaper as well.


----------



## superbrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoutingMan* /forum/post/17638690
> 
> 
> Is there a recommended Device selection for configuring a Harmony One with an Onkyo TX-SR707? I'm having trouble matching the Onkyo's video inputs to the Harmony's device options for the 707. For example, HDMI5, set for VCR/DVR seems to require InputVideo1 from the Harmony device options. I haven't found the input option yet to switch to Component Video 2 set to Game.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.



I know it's probably a little late, but I used the TX-SR806 commands for mine and it works fine. All the inputs are labeled correctly and it seems all the other functions are there as well.


----------



## Royal05Steve

I want to setup an activity for my Wii which uses the Wii/TV/Receiver, but the setup does not allow me to do this. I use the SAT on my Denon AVR-3808CI for Wii sound and the HDMI to my TV. The setup does not allow me to select the devices. Should I just set up another Activity (not a Game Controller) ?


----------



## nucl3arboNg

can someone help with the powering down sequence? would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nucl3arboNg* /forum/post/17712611
> 
> 
> can someone help with the powering down sequence? would be greatly appreciated.



I don't think there is a way to set this in the software. You can try calling support and see if they will do it for you.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17705163
> 
> 
> It's a Sharp Aquos 64u series.



I have the same model Sharp, and had the same issue when I got my H1. It turns out that the Sharp requires a VERY LONG delay. I worked with Harmony support and finally set the input delay to 15 seconds and it has worked flawlessly ever since.


Good Luck


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/17712444
> 
> 
> I want to setup an activity for my Wii which uses the Wii/TV/Receiver, but the setup does not allow me to do this. I use the SAT on my Denon AVR-3808CI for Wii sound and the HDMI to my TV. The setup does not allow me to select the devices. Should I just set up another Activity (not a Game Controller) ?



I have an Activity, which I named Wii. In my case I just use the TV for sound and it is easy to setup the Activity. Are you saying that the Harmony setup won't let you include an audio system in addition to the TV and the Wii for your activity?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/17711140
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to get the Harmony One to turn an LCD TV "*Game Mode*" on and off?
> 
> 
> Currently we have to go into Menu, then scroll down, then over, then select Game Mode, then choose On or Off.
> 
> 
> Is there a simpler way to switch Game Mode on and off with the Harmony?



My Samsung is an HPS5073. My Wii is connected to the Component 1 inputs. In the TV, I have the settings for Component 1 to have Game Mode on. The way that is done on my TV is by choosing Input Component and then scrolling down to Settings and turning Game Mode on. The Game Mode can be set for each Input.


So all my Harmony is actually doing for the Wii Activity is setting the correct Input on the TV. The TV is already set to tuen Game Mode On when Component 1 is the Input.


Hope that helps.


Bernie


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17715509
> 
> 
> I have an Activity, which I named Wii. In my case I just use the TV for sound and it is easy to setup the Activity. Are you saying that the Harmony setup won't let you include an audio system in addition to the TV and the Wii for your activity?



Correct. I do not use my TV for sound. So I set it up using my PS3 as the device and it let me set the settings on my Denon to SAT as the source and that works. I just turns on my PS3 also.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17715700
> 
> 
> My Wii is connected to the Component 1 inputs. In the TV, I have the settings for Component 1 to have Game Mode on.
> 
> *The Game Mode can be set for each Input.*
> 
> 
> So all my Harmony is actually doing for the Wii Activity is setting the correct Input on the TV. The TV is already set to tuen Game Mode On when Component 1 is the Input.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ahhh... Yes, that helps a lot! I didn't realize that Game Mode could be set for each individual Input, I thought it had to be either on or off, period.


I'm using 'Component 1' for my HDTV cable box, and 'Component 2' for Wii, so thanks to Bernie33 I have now set 'Component 2' to Game Mode ON. That's it, problem solved.







Luckily the lag problem didn't exist on the PS3 via HDMI, so that's not an issue -- it was only Wii that had a noticeable lag.


Bernie, thanks very much, you just made my life a _*lot*_ easier!


----------



## DaBuzzard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *User2010* /forum/post/17672916
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> So I bought it too !!
> 
> 
> My challange so far is that it is not able to correct the input on my tv when I change activities... Can anyone tell me the what all should be the optimum delay settings (for power/between devices and sending commands etc.) that I need to set this to make it work... For no I have use HELP Bottom and then move the input manually to the correct one
> 
> 
> Here are my Equipments:
> 
> 
> SONY KDL46S4100 TV.
> 
> Denon AVR 2310
> 
> Comcast DVR (MOTOROLA 3416 I)
> 
> DVD player that works fine (unable to recall the model number right now)
> 
> 
> ALSO - Is there a way if I want to set volume to certain level when TV is turned on?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Don't know if you got this sorted yet but here is my "input" on this....


TV is a Sony 55V5100, receiver is a Denon 2807, sat box if 9200 PVR from Bell.

My sat box feeds component 1 on the tv with optical to the Denon, my ps3 goes through my receiver via hdmi, receiver to tv on hdmi 1.

Went through the setup on the One, little bit of a clunky interface but easy enough. Unplug usb, try it out - hit "Watch TV" on the One.

Receiver powers up, input goes to DBS. Sat box powers up. TV powers up.

All good I think but.....no picture? I can hear the audio but nothing on the screen but the bravia background, and the info bar says component 2.

WTF, I wanted component 1? Switch inputs on the TV, there is a picture now. Ah, I must have done something wrong in the setup, no problem, I will redo it.

OK, let's try the ps3. Hit ps3 on the screen, receiver switchs to the ps3 input, TV switchs to hdmi 2.....wtf???? Did I get them both wrong??? Switch tv to hdmi 1, all is well. Power down, evertthing shuts off as expected.


Fast forward 3 hours and 6 or 7 attempts at reprogramming - come to the realization that *component 1 and video 1 on the tv are shared* but the database has them as individual inputs. Little tweaking, to change the mapping, Input3 becomes input2, input4 becomes input3, etc. An off by one error if you will.


All works great now for me, hope this helps you out.


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/17716073
> 
> 
> Correct. I do not use my TV for sound. So I set it up using my PS3 as the device and it let me set the settings on my Denon to SAT as the source and that works. I just turns on my PS3 also.



Why not just use your Wii as a device? The Harmony won't control it, but you can still add it as a device and then tailor an activity to it.


----------



## Topher

I bought an H1 mid-September from BB & now the buttons just below the screen (activities, exit, etc.) stick. When I press them, they click as they become unstuck. They function fine though. The volume, etc. are fine. Nothing's ever been spilled on it as I live alone & am the only one to use it.

Not much point voiding the warranty by taking it apart & cleaning it so I guess I'll call support & have it exchanged. Besides, the auto lighting's never worked from day one, but I was willing to overlook that.

How is support to deal with? I'm in Canada, if there's a difference.


----------



## StuJac

They sent me a replacement battery 5 days after the first email.


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher* /forum/post/17720336
> 
> 
> I bought an H1 mid-September from BB & now the buttons just below the screen (activities, exit, etc.) stick. When I press them, they click as they become unstuck. They function fine though. The volume, etc. are fine. Nothing's ever been spilled on it as I live alone & am the only one to use it.
> 
> Not much point voiding the warranty by taking it apart & cleaning it so I guess I'll call support & have it exchanged. Besides, the auto lighting's never worked from day one, but I was willing to overlook that.
> 
> How is support to deal with? I'm in Canada, if there's a difference.



Via telephone, it can be excrutiatingly painful due to long hold times.


----------



## carlitozway

Recently picked up a Harmony One and everything is working flawlessly...except my HTPC.


I can't figure out an activity that will allow me to control the PC properly AND control the volume on my receiver at the same time. I've played around with quite a few configurations and nothing has worked thus far.


Setup:

Samsung LN40A550 - Onkyo TX-SR706 - 5 Energy C-100 Speakers - Playstation 3 - Xbox 360 - Nintendo Wii - HTPC


When I set up an activity using 'Watch TV' and/or 'Utility' using the TV, PC and receiver the remote doesn't seem to realize the PC is the device to be controlled. I'm not sure what device it is trying to control but when I press buttons during this activity as none register with the PC.


I then tried to set up an activity using 'Watch DVD or Laserdisc' and then 'Watch My Videos (Media Center PC)'. This kept forcing me to choose something to watch DVDs on without giving me the option of choosing the PC (only allowed me to choose amongst my game consoles).


Lastly, I tried to up set an activity using 'Presentation' and 'View My Pictures (Media Center PC)'. This disabled most of the buttons on the remote, though I could control the volume on the receiver.


Any ideas?


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carlitozway* /forum/post/17722829
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



After you get the activity setup(using any of the methods you mention above), click on customize buttons and you can pick which device is controlled by each button.


----------



## superbrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/17725911
> 
> 
> After you get the activity setup(using any of the methods you mention above), click on customize buttons and you can pick which device is controlled by each button.



This is what I did and it works perfectly.


----------



## kinglerxt

This is exactly what I am worried about upgrading my 880 to my new One, which I havent had time to play with/use yet since I bought it










What is everyone elses experience, and which way is better to go? Start all over from scratch (I have lots of devices) or use the "Upgrade remote" path?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17651751
> 
> 
> 
> I used the replace remote function to upgrade my 880 to a One... I was very disapponted in how trashed the setup was... it would have been easier to just have programmed it from scratch. I can understand that FC icons didn't follow, but rather than breaking the original custom pages into six buttons per page instead of eight buttons per page, I ended up with a mess of senseless crap. It made no sense that the basic content of the custom pages could not have carried over between two remotes that are so functionally similar.


----------



## kinglerxt

Which TV? I have a Panasonic Viera plasma and mine seems to set the inputs the same and in my case (on my 880) I think I did the INPUT and also entered the number to jump to the correct input number shown on the list so you can change your H1 macro to use the INPUT and pick the number as a 2 button sequence since that is really what it is


Best of luck



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17704999
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Harmony One and have been struggling for the last 2 hours just to set the "Watch TV" Activity and can't seem to get it right.
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get the TV to change back to "TV" input after coming from the "DVD" Activity. My receiver will change over right but the TV wont. I have tried every Method for the Inputs and still nothing. My tv has one button to control the input and the way it works is like this. One push of the input brings up the input list and one more push of the "Input Button" then changed one by one through the list. The Harmony Prompts the Input list but does not change the input almost like it needs to hit the input twice to fix the issue but wont. What are my options to get this thing working, I cant seem to get it working. All help is appreciated.


----------



## carlitozway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/17725911
> 
> 
> After you get the activity setup(using any of the methods you mention above), click on customize buttons and you can pick which device is controlled by each button.



i literally clicked on everything...except that. i dont know why. just completely didnt acknowledge it. thanks.


----------



## subyguy

I may have missed it in the software but is there a way to change the powering down commands? I have an onkyo receiver that only has 12v trigger for zones 2&3 and need to trigger an external amp. Rigth now I have it set up so that every activity includes switching zone 2 on to start the amp. Only issue is that I also had to add a command to turn it off when leaving each activity to make sure the amp gets shut off at the end. If I switch activities without powering down the system it shuts the amp off when leaving the first activity and then powers it back on when entering the second. I need it to start the amp with every activity but only shut it down when hitting the power button.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subyguy* /forum/post/17731024
> 
> 
> I may have missed it in the software but is there a way to change the powering down commands? I have an onkyo receiver that only has 12v trigger for zones 2&3 and need to trigger an external amp. Rigth now I have it set up so that every activity includes switching zone 2 on to start the amp. Only issue is that I also had to add a command to turn it off when leaving each activity to make sure the amp gets shut off at the end. If I switch activities without powering down the system it shuts the amp off when leaving the first activity and then powers it back on when entering the second. I need it to start the amp with every activity but only shut it down when hitting the power button.



In your setup, a better way to handle this would be to add a second copy of your AVR to your device list and designate it as a separate Zone 2 device. You can then add it to your activity as an additional device... that way the remote can keep track of the power state for zone 2 just like any other device. If you move between activities that both have the Zone 2 AVR device in them, it will leave the power alone.


I believe that the Harmony database already has designated Zone 2 devices for some, if not all, Onkyo AVRs. If it doesn't, just create a new device with the normal Zone 1 device and substitue the Zone 2 commands for the normal power commands in the power setup screens.


A slightly different version of this: You could also create devices for your power amps, but then teach the Harmony the Onkyo zone 2 commands as if they were power commands for the power amps devices.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *najaboy* /forum/post/17719732
> 
> 
> Why not just use your Wii as a device? The Harmony won't control it, but you can still add it as a device and then tailor an activity to it.



That's what I do.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinglerxt* /forum/post/17728644
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I am worried about upgrading my 880 to my new One, which I havent had time to play with/use yet since I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone elses experience, and which way is better to go? Start all over from scratch (I have lots of devices) or use the "Upgrade remote" path?



I just did that same upgrade. Most settings, and ALL activities, but I did have to remap a number of my customized buttons for my activities and the order of buttons for the touch screen. Not a big deal as it was expected, took me maybe 20 minutes to redo everything. Well worth it as the H1 is an AWESOME remote.


----------



## subyguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17731207
> 
> 
> In your setup, a better way to handle this would be to add a second copy of your AVR to your device list and designate it as a separate Zone 2 device. You can then add it to your activity as an additional device... that way the remote can keep track of the power state for zone 2 just like any other device. If you move between activities that both have the Zone 2 AVR device in them, it will leave the power alone.
> 
> 
> I believe that the Harmony database already has designated Zone 2 devices for some, if not all, Onkyo AVRs. If it doesn't, just create a new device with the normal Zone 1 device and substitue the Zone 2 commands for the normal power commands in the power setup screens.
> 
> 
> A slightly different version of this: You could also create devices for your power amps, but then teach the Harmony the Onkyo zone 2 commands as if they were power commands for the power amps devices.




Awesome,thanks! I got so hung up trying to build a fancy sequence I never even thought to make a seperate device.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17731445
> 
> 
> That's what I do.



Same here.


----------



## kinglerxt

OK cool.

I will try that out and see how it goes

Hope to get a chance this weekend when I have more time

Dying to use my new H1

880 is getting worse and worse on non-responsive Activity buttons



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17731526
> 
> 
> I just did that same upgrade. Most settings, and ALL activities, but I did have to remap a number of my customized buttons for my activities and the order of buttons for the touch screen. Not a big deal as it was expected, took me maybe 20 minutes to redo everything. Well worth it as the H1 is an AWESOME remote.


----------



## Boominthetrunk

Got the problem solved. I changed the model from the 46 to the 52 inch in the 64u series and it worked. the commands must of been bad for the 46 inch. All is well and didn't have to touch the delay settings at all.


----------



## FMZ

Did somebody come across an error where rewinding/forwarding videos or just going left/right on your PS3 also controls the volume on their amp/receiver?

It is driving me nuts, I have moved PS3 adapter all the way to other side of the room and still doing the same thing.


My receiver/amp :- MidiLand ADS 4000



Only happening when using PS3 and MidiLand at the same time. I can use Bluray player and Xbox 360 without any issues with sound level getting control by left/right button on the remote.


Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## irishluck73

Are there any known issues with the Onkyo 707, LG 390 or Hitachi plasmas? Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boominthetrunk* /forum/post/17736147
> 
> 
> Got the problem solved. I changed the model from the 46 to the 52 inch in the 64u series and it worked. the commands must of been bad for the 46 inch. All is well and didn't have to touch the delay settings at all.



Great... glad you got it worked out.


----------



## evileye

I just opened up my Harmony One that I bought on Black Friday from amazon. I've played around with the software, tested my devices and I'm ready to dive in and start fine tuning. I've got a couple simple questions:


1. If I customize devices (learn new buttons, change button labels, reassign hard buttons, delete soft buttons) when Logitech updates their device database will I lose those changes. I understand the remote is activity centric but I would still like customize the device stuff a bit. For example there are a couple of soft buttons for my CD player that do nothing for my device.


2. What is the best way to start from scratch. Can I simply remove all activities and devices and run the wizard again?


3. I got a free PS3 add-on for this remote and I own a PS3. If I don't plan on watching movies or streaming media with the PS3 is there any benefit to this add-on? I really don't want more clutter or another device that needs to be plugged in. I figure I can use the game controller for turning the PS3 since I only use it for playing games.


4. What's the maximum number of activities?


5. Did they ever come up with a way to use the color button images (R,G,B,Y) for any device/activity? My Blu-Ray and my TV use color buttons.


Thanks for all the great info. It's been days digging through all the posts.


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17744588
> 
> 
> 1. If I customize devices (learn new buttons, change button labels, reassign hard buttons, delete soft buttons) when Logitech updates their device database will I lose those changes.



No, your devices should not get overridden.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17744588
> 
> 
> 2. What is the best way to start from scratch. Can I simply remove all activities and devices and run the wizard again?



You can remove the activities and devices if you want to. You shouldn't have to though. You probably don't need to remove the devices though unless you have the wrong devices setup. They can be easily changed through the interface.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17744588
> 
> 
> 3. I got a free PS3 add-on for this remote and I own a PS3. If I don't plan on watching movies or streaming media with the PS3 is there any benefit to this add-on? I really don't want more clutter or another device that needs to be plugged in. I figure I can use the game controller for turning the PS3 since I only use it for playing games.



Sounds like you don't need it. If you don't watch blu-rays, video or play music it won't add much value.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17744588
> 
> 
> 5. Did they ever come up with a way to use the color button images (R,G,B,Y) for any device/activity? My Blu-Ray and my TV use color buttons.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info. It's been days digging through all the posts.



You cannot add color buttons but Harmony has already added color buttons for some devices. So it depends on your specific devices.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17744588
> 
> 
> 5. Did they ever come up with a way to use the color button images (R,G,B,Y) for any device/activity? My Blu-Ray and my TV use color buttons.



Just to clarify. You can put any function on any button, including the colored ones. The commands will be in the database but likely won't be assigned to the buttons, so you'll just have to assign them yourself. No big deal.


I think the max number of activities is in the low hundreds, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## evileye

Thanks dalto and mdavej. Now I'm ready to spend the weekend customizing.


----------



## jonnyb

How do people with multiple display devices (like a plasma + projector setup) typically handle the activities on the remote? The plasma is used most of the time and a projector screen drops down for special events. All devices in my setup are routed to both displays through a powered HDMI splitter. I don't want to duplicate all of the activities for both display devices.


I was thinking of simply adding a "Projector On" activity that turns off the plasma and then turns on the proejctor. I would first do a "Watch TV" or "Play Xbox" command which would set everything up for the plasma. Then use the "projector on" command to switch to the projector. Is there anything special that I need to do to make sure that discrete on/off commands are used with the remote?


Is there a better way to do this?


Thanks!


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Personally, I like the sound of using separate activities better. Have a "Watch Projector Movie" and a "Watch Plasma Movie" activity. Can't you make the activity once in the program and copy it, but replace the display devices???


But that's not what you asked--I have tried "intermingling" activities before. It was a PITA and seemed like something always was out of sync. Having a "Screen Toggle" command seems like the easiest. But then you need to have a "TV Toggle" also.


That may be the most direct way to go. Maybe someone will pipe up about copying activities.


----------



## jcalabria

Personally, I would opt for separate activities. The remote can track the power and input states of each display device and it should be much easier for someone other than the programmer to operate.


I know of no means of cloning an activity, or copying pages of custom buttons between activities. Wish there was.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17746378
> 
> 
> Personally, I would opt for separate activities. The remote can track the power and input states of each display device and it should be much easier for someone other than the programmer to operate.



+1


This also eliminates the need to turn on the Plasma and then switch to the PJ. Instead, you just switch on the PJ.


----------



## nucl3arboNg

Just a heads up for those having problems programing there remote they way they want. I wanted a certain sequence for starting/stopping "watch tv" and sent a msg to logitech support, and he programed it all for me. Was surprised at how good there support was.


----------



## jonnyb

Thanks everyone. I will probably keep the activities separate for the display devices.


----------



## evileye

A couple more questions:


1. Is there a way to hide a device on the remote? I have a couple of game consoles without IR codes. I needed to add the device to create a play game activity but I'd rather not have those empty devices crowding the remotes device list.


2. Is there any way to mix channel favorites and soft buttons on the same page?


----------



## jpep13

Had the Harmony 1 fora fewmonths. Past my phone support and emai

support.I don't think I need to spend $30 for that.

Before I go back to using 4 remotes. Anyway to stop the Harmony one

to switching inputs on watch tv?

Supposed to goto hdmi 1. Then it gets a snowy picture. Sometimes it works and I will watch tv, then listen to musi, and then switch off. Then it does not power off. It is a big mess. I always have to go through the help menu every few minutes.

tv is Toshiba 52av540u

Directbox Avr21

Samsung Bluray 3600

Denon 1802 Avr


I need help on this issue. Anyone want to help me please! Locally in Los Angeles


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17752213
> 
> 
> A couple more questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to hide a device on the remote? I have a couple of game consoles without IR codes. I needed to add the device to create a play game activity but I'd rather not have those empty devices crowding the remotes device list.
> 
> 
> 2. Is there any way to mix channel favorites and soft buttons on the same page?



1. Not that I know of....


And, while the number of activities allowed is pretty large (some one else has said earlier but I don't recall the exact number), the number of devices is limited to 15 (as I have had to delete no-longer-in-use devices).


2. Not that I have found....


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17752213
> 
> 
> A couple more questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to hide a device on the remote? I have a couple of game consoles without IR codes. I needed to add the device to create a play game activity but I'd rather not have those empty devices crowding the remotes device list.
> 
> 
> 2. Is there any way to mix channel favorites and soft buttons on the same page?



1. You can make play game activities without game devices at all. Just make a watch TV activity and rename it Play Game. Then delete your game devices.


2. Make your own favorites with sequences. Then you can mix the sequences and other soft buttons however you like.


----------



## irishluck73

New to the One and I'm having a small issue. I've used it to successfully set up the movie and watch TV functions without an issue but the listen to CDs is getting a bit frustrating.


I'm using an Onkyo 707 and the CD player (Panasonic DVD player) is routed via HDMI into the VCR/DVR (HDMI 2) on the receiver. Initially the remote program didn't have this as an option so I created it but the receiver goes to CD which is not HDMI and the help button will not correct and set it to VCR/DVR so the audio will come through.


Any thoughts, suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17758134
> 
> 
> New to the One and I'm having a small issue. I've used it to successfully set up the movie and watch TV functions without an issue but the listen to CDs is getting a bit frustrating.
> 
> 
> I'm using an Onkyo 707 and the CD player (Panasonic DVD player) is routed via HDMI into the VCR/DVR (HDMI 2) on the receiver. Initially the remote program didn't have this as an option so I created it but the receiver goes to CD which is not HDMI and the help button will not correct and set it to VCR/DVR so the audio will come through.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!



When you created the original activity did you select "automatic" or "manual" option?


You should create a brand new activity using the manual path and when you get to the screen that asks which input should your AVR be on you will be able to indicate something other than "CD".....


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17758597
> 
> 
> When you created the original activity did you select "automatic" or "manual" option?
> 
> 
> You should create a brand new activity using the manual path and when you get to the screen that asks which input should your AVR be on you will be able to indicate something other than "CD".....



Thanks for the suggestion but it's still not working after several more attempts, manually. It still puts the Onkyo on CD and not what I specify as VCR/DVR for the HDMI input.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17758671
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but it's still not working after several more attempts, manually. It still puts the Onkyo on CD and not what I specify as VCR/DVR for the HDMI input.



I do not have a Onkyo, but the manual for your unit has a "RIHD" function which is their version CEC. Make sure you have all of these options set to "off" in the CD, Onkyo, and TV as well.


I see where HDMI 2 is the default assignment for VCR/DVR. Are you only connecting the CD with this single HDMI cable or did you elect to run other cables to the AVR as well?


There are so many possible configurations that any number of them can be impacting what you want to do...


----------



## bunkaroo

I'm trying to setup the H1 for the Oppo BDP-83 and I just cannot get my Harmony One to turn it on or off within an activity. Incidentally I had this same problem with the Oppo 980 when I had that too but never solved it.


I have had it as both the first and last device to start in the activity. The Help key always works, but every time I try to fix it telling the H1 software that, I still have the same problem.


I can't believe this should be this hard to do - I've never had this problem with any of my other players or devices. According to the H1 software I am using the "most popular" control set. All buttons work normally provided I turn the player on with Help or manually.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17759003
> 
> 
> I'm trying to setup the H1 for the Oppo BDP-83 and I just cannot get my Harmony One to turn it on or off within an activity. Incidentally I had this same problem with the Oppo 980 when I had that too but never solved it.
> 
> 
> I have had it as both the first and last device to start in the activity. The Help key always works, but every time I try to fix it telling the H1 software that, I still have the same problem.
> 
> 
> I can't believe this should be this hard to do - I've never had this problem with any of my other players or devices. According to the H1 software I am using the "most popular" control set. All buttons work normally provided I turn the player on with Help or manually.
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



Wow... still no"joy", huh?.....


I am out of ideas....


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17759319
> 
> 
> Wow... still no"joy", huh?.....
> 
> 
> I am out of ideas....



Nope. I appreciate the help though.


I'll detail out what I have going in case this rings any bells.


The Oppo connects to a Monoprice 5->1 switch then goes to an HDMI input on my receiver. The receiver feeds the HDMI port on my display.


Only thing I can think of is the commands are going too fast. But none of my other devices have ever had any difficulties with the default settings.


All the CEC stuff was off BTW.


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17758761
> 
> 
> I do not have a Onkyo, but the manual for your unit has a "RIHD" function which is their version CEC. Make sure you have all of these options set to "off" in the CD, Onkyo, and TV as well.
> 
> 
> I see where HDMI 2 is the default assignment for VCR/DVR. Are you only connecting the CD with this single HDMI cable or did you elect to run other cables to the AVR as well?
> 
> 
> There are so many possible configurations that any number of them can be impacting what you want to do...



I'm an AV dummy







I don't know what RIHD or CEC is. That being said I'm running the CD player directly to the VCR/DVR HDMI input without any additional cables.


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17759003
> 
> 
> I'm trying to setup the H1 for the Oppo BDP-83 and I just cannot get my Harmony One to turn it on or off within an activity. Incidentally I had this same problem with the Oppo 980 when I had that too but never solved it.
> 
> 
> I have had it as both the first and last device to start in the activity. The Help key always works, but every time I try to fix it telling the H1 software that, I still have the same problem.
> 
> 
> I can't believe this should be this hard to do - I've never had this problem with any of my other players or devices. According to the H1 software I am using the "most popular" control set. All buttons work normally provided I turn the player on with Help or manually.
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



A little more info I just observed:


I used my activity to turn everything else on and then had to use the Help button to turn the Oppo player on, which it did. I then used the Power button to turn everything in the activity off, and it turned off everything but the Oppo. I figured I try the Help button to see if it would turn the player off. It asked me if every device I have was off, *except* for the Oppo. I have to imagine this is related to my issue.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17763454
> 
> 
> A little more info I just observed:
> 
> 
> I used my activity to turn everything else on and then had to use the Help button to turn the Oppo player on, which it did. I then used the Power button to turn everything in the activity off, and it turned off everything but the Oppo. I figured I try the Help button to see if it would turn the player off. It asked me if every device I have was off, *except* for the Oppo. I have to imagine this is related to my issue.



Does the OPPO have a Power On and Power Off button? Do you have the Harmony software setup to turn the unit on and off or just leave it on?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17763454
> 
> 
> A little more info I just observed:
> 
> 
> I used my activity to turn everything else on and then had to use the Help button to turn the Oppo player on, which it did. I then used the Power button to turn everything in the activity off, and it turned off everything but the Oppo. I figured I try the Help button to see if it would turn the player off. It asked me if every device I have was off, *except* for the Oppo. I have to imagine this is related to my issue.



Sounds like you have discrete on/off commands set up for the Oppo and not for the others. If you have discrete power commands, it will not ask the question... it will just send an additional off command to the device. If you have a device set up with a power toggle, then the help function must ask you if each device is currently on or off so that it doesn't mess things up even further. Even though what you are seeing might tend to make you think otherwise, the discrete power configuration of the Oppo is the significantly better way to go.



I only caught the last few postings on this, so excuse me if any of this is a redundant:
The power up sequence fires off the PowerOn commands for all of your devices in succession before it sends any additional commands to any device. Because of this, I do not believe that any Harmony delay setting has any meaning in your situation EXCEPT the interdevice delay (the amount of time it waits between sending commands between different devices. If you haven't tried it yet, you may want to try increasing the Oppo's interdevice delay.
The power up order should not matter in regard to your issue, but if it works with the Oppo as the first device to be powered, then that points to the first item above being the issue. For HDMI handshaking purposes, however, the player should typically be the last device powered on.
Another setting you might experiment with is the repeats setting for the Oppo... try increasing it one or two notches and see what happens (too much here can make the Oppo respond too many times to other commands, but its worth a shot.)
I do not believe that your HDMI splitter has any bearing on your issue, since your issue is a basic power command issue and not a handshake issue.

Finally, I doubt that whatever your issue is with the 83 (or the 980 before it) is a generic issue with the Harmony and Oppo players. I have had no such issues with my One and my 980. Just as a point of reference, my delay and repeat settings for my 980 are:
Power-On Delay: 1500ms
Inter-Key Delay: 500ms
Inter-Device Delay: 500ms
Repeats: 1

As I mentioned above, those settings have worked reliably with my One and 980.


----------



## StuJac

Does anyone out there control a Marantz SRseries amp with the Harmony One? I have an issue where the power on macro doesn't always (actually, almost never) turns on/off the receiver. I normally just reach for my MX500 and turn it on with that. I'm sure it's a delay issue or repeat issue, not sure.


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17763676
> 
> 
> Does the OPPO have a Power On and Power Off button? Do you have the Harmony software setup to turn the unit on and off or just leave it on?



It's one button for both On and Off. I have all my activities set to leave other devices on so I can switch between stuff.


----------



## Vlubbers

bunkaroo,


Mine works fine. I think the H1 remembers the state that the OPPO was last left in. It does that because there are no discrete buttons/codes. Discrete works better, but toggle is cheaper. So if you manually change the state of the OPPO by using the physical front panel button, then it will confuse the H1 because now the actual state does not match the memorized state in H1. I am going to assume you already knew that, but it bears repeating.


Secondly, my experience is that it is best to enter an activity and then cleanly exit the activity and then open a new activity. This keeps the memorized states clean. The difficulty with this approach might be if you had a projector in the activity or some device that did not tolerate quick off-on cycles.


Lastly, I have had the OPPO remain on if I was less than diligent about pointing for the entire power down sequence.


If I am merely repeating what everyone knows. My apologies.


Ciao


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17763967
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have discrete on/off commands set up for the Oppo and not for the others. If you have discrete power commands, it will not ask the question... it will just send an additional off command to the device. If you have a device set up with a power toggle, then the help function must ask you if each device is currently on or off so that it doesn't mess things up even further. Even though what you are seeing might tend to make you think otherwise, the discrete power configuration of the Oppo is the significantly better way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I only caught the last few postings on this, so excuse me if any of this is a redundant:
> The power up sequence fires off the PowerOn commands for all of your devices in succession before it sends any additional commands to any device. Because of this, I do not believe that any Harmony delay setting has any meaning in your situation EXCEPT the interdevice delay (the amount of time it waits between sending commands between different devices. If you haven't tried it yet, you may want to try increasing the Oppo's interdevice delay.
> The power up order should not matter in regard to your issue, but if it works with the Oppo as the first device to be powered, then that points to the first item above being the issue. For HDMI handshaking purposes, however, the player should typically be the last device powered on.
> Another setting you might experiment with is the repeats setting for the Oppo... try increasing it one or two notches and see what happens (too much here can make the Oppo respond too many times to other commands, but its worth a shot.)
> I do not believe that your HDMI splitter has any bearing on your issue, since your issue is a basic power command issue and not a handshake issue.
> 
> Finally, I doubt that whatever your issue is with the 83 (or the 980 before it) is a generic issue with the Harmony and Oppo players. I have had no such issues with my One and my 980. Just as a point of reference, my delay and repeat settings for my 980 are:
> Power-On Delay: 1500ms
> Inter-Key Delay: 500ms
> Inter-Device Delay: 500ms
> Repeats: 1
> 
> As I mentioned above, those settings have worked reliably with my One and 980.



Thanks for the info. My settings are exactly what you have. I have tried bumping the repeats to 3 and 5 with no success. I have had it set both ways with the power - I thought I had it back at PowerToggle but it's possible it's still at separate buttons right now. When I use the soft buttons for the device for Power On, Power Off and PowerToggle they all work fine.


This is bizarre. As I said I've only had this problem with my two Oppo's and nothing else. I don't doubt others are working fine - I just can't imagine what else I am doing wrong. I even setup a Utility activity where all it does is try to turn on the Oppo and send a command to enter the Setup menu, and it just doesn't come on.


I've been told there are different addresses that can be used, but if that were the problem, why would the Help button work?


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vlubbers* /forum/post/17764078
> 
> 
> bunkaroo,
> 
> 
> Mine works fine. I think the H1 remembers the state that the OPPO was last left in. It does that because there are no discrete buttons/codes. Discrete works better, but toggle is cheaper. So if you manually change the state of the OPPO by using the physical front panel button, then it will confuse the H1 because now the actual state does not match the memorized state in H1. I am going to assume you already knew that, but it bears repeating.
> 
> 
> Secondly, my experience is that it is best to enter an activity and then cleanly exit the activity and then open a new activity. This keeps the memorized states clean. The difficulty with this approach might be if you had a projector in the activity or some device that did not tolerate quick off-on cycles.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I have had the OPPO remain on if I was less than diligent about pointing for the entire power down sequence.
> 
> 
> If I am merely repeating what everyone knows. My apologies.
> 
> 
> Ciao



I have all my activities set to leave devices powered on, so if I were to start a second activity after the first, all devices from both should be on. When I'm done for the day, I just hit the Power button and everything that was on turns off. This has always worked for all my other devices. I am not interacting with the front of the device at all but I get what you mean about confusing it.


My DLP unfortunately does not tolerate quick on-off. I have to wait 90 seconds for cooldown before I can start again.


I've been making REALLY sure I am pointed at that player too.







From the same position the manual buttons work fine.


----------



## Vlubbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17764141
> 
> 
> I have all my activities set to leave devices powered on, so if I were to start a second activity after the first, all devices from both should be on. When I'm done for the day, I just hit the Power button and everything that was on turns off. This has always worked for all my other devices. I am not interacting with the front of the device at all but I get what you mean about confusing it.
> 
> 
> My DLP unfortunately does not tolerate quick on-off. I have to wait 90 seconds for cooldown before I can start again.
> 
> 
> I've been making REALLY sure I am pointed at that player too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same position the manual buttons work fine.




One last thought. When I look at the soft buttons created by the OPPO 83 package downloaded from Logitech I notice that there are actually three soft buttons having to do with power. A toggle, an on and an off. I think those should all be coded the same way but I do not know how they are actually coded and I don't know which is used by the H1 Activity Power Off. One approach in my simplistic mind is to manually recode all three using the original OPPO remote. At least that way, it would be correct no matter which one is actually used in the routine. Reading the -83 manual, I think there is only Toggle in the OPPO domain. I suspect you have tried a fresh download of the device from Logitech. I would also go to the device level and confirm that all three of those soft buttons are functional by interacting with the OPPO before I bothered to recode them.


I have run out of thoughts. I am curious as to how this turns out.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkaroo* /forum/post/17764141
> 
> 
> I have all my activities set to leave devices powered on, so if I were to start a second activity after the first, all devices from both should be on. When I'm done for the day, I just hit the Power button and everything that was on turns off. This has always worked for all my other devices. I am not interacting with the front of the device at all but I get what you mean about confusing it.
> 
> 
> My DLP unfortunately does not tolerate quick on-off. I have to wait 90 seconds for cooldown before I can start again.
> 
> 
> I've been making REALLY sure I am pointed at that player too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same position the manual buttons work fine.



You shouldn't have to do any special programming or setup to prevent devices (such as your DLP display) from shutting off when switching between two activities that include the same device(s). The Harmony automatically tracks power states and will not power down - then power up - a device that appears in two activities that you switch directly between. There is no need to tell the Harmony to keep the devices on. Virtually all devices should be set to "turn this device off when not in use (exceptions typically being lighting controllers, auxiliary switches - HDMI, RF, AV, etc - or other devices that truly stay "on" at all times.)


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vlubbers* /forum/post/17764536
> 
> 
> One last thought. When I look at the soft buttons created by the OPPO 83 package downloaded from Logitech I notice that there are actually three soft buttons having to do with power. A toggle, an on and an off. I think those should all be coded the same way but I do not know how they are actually coded and I don't know which is used by the H1 Activity Power Off. One approach in my simplistic mind is to manually recode all three using the original OPPO remote. At least that way, it would be correct no matter which one is actually used in the routine. Reading the -83 manual, I think there is only Toggle in the OPPO domain. I suspect you have tried a fresh download of the device from Logitech. I would also go to the device level and confirm that all three of those soft buttons are functional by interacting with the OPPO before I bothered to recode them.
> 
> 
> I have run out of thoughts. I am curious as to how this turns out.



Yeah I have actually done the learn from the remote too. I just added the device and have the latest version of the software so I would think I have the latest update but I'll double check.


----------



## bunkaroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17764548
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to do any special programming or setup to prevent devices (such as your DLP display) from shutting off when switching between two activities that include the same device(s). The Harmony automatically tracks power states and will not power down - then power up - a device that appears in two activities that you switch directly between. There is no need to tell the Harmony to keep the devices on. Virtually all devices should be set to "turn this device off when not in use (exceptions typically being lighting controllers, auxiliary switches - HDMI, RF, AV, etc - or other devices that truly stay "on" at all times.)



OK this is interesting - maybe this is the problem. I could swear I was using the Leave On setting because it did shut stuff down when I switched between activities.


You know I've been an IT Pro for 12 years and an HT guy for nearly that long - if this is I am going to feel like a major dumbass.










EDIT: Well I'm a dumbass. I think I was getting the Leave On setting for Activities confused with the similar option under the device. This is the first device I've added in a while so I guess I just forgot how to do it properly.


Anyway thanks again to all who helped me out.


----------



## PerfectCr

Is there a "best order" to turn on devices? Say for example, the Watch TV command. Devices used are an AVR, LCD TV, and the HD-DVR. The device order to turn on the devices when starting the activity defaulted to HD-DVR, LCD TV, then AVR. Since my AVR takes longer to turn on, I switched it to be turned on first. Question is...does it matter what order these devices are turned on? What do you guys do?


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17765556
> 
> 
> Is there a "best order" to turn on devices? Say for example, the Watch TV command. Devices used are an AVR, LCD TV, and the HD-DVR. The device order to turn on the devices when starting the activity defaulted to HD-DVR, LCD TV, then AVR. Since my AVR takes longer to turn on, I switched it to be turned on first. Question is...does it matter what order these devices are turned on? What do you guys do?



I personally lack the knowledge to explain why (handshake issues, perhaps?), but I am of the understanding that you'd optimally want to power on the devices in their respective order in the hdmi chain. In other words, I'd opt to go in the order of DVR, AVR, LCD.


----------



## shanmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *najaboy* /forum/post/17766095
> 
> 
> I personally lack the knowledge to explain why (handshake issues, perhaps?), but I am of the understanding that you'd optimally want to power on the devices in their respective order in the hdmi chain. In other words, I'd opt to go in the order of DVR, AVR, LCD.



That's my understanding too...if someone has been having handshake issues this is sometimes a good solution.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17765556
> 
> 
> Is there a "best order" to turn on devices? Say for example, the Watch TV command. Devices used are an AVR, LCD TV, and the HD-DVR. The device order to turn on the devices when starting the activity defaulted to HD-DVR, LCD TV, then AVR. Since my AVR takes longer to turn on, I switched it to be turned on first. Question is...does it matter what order these devices are turned on? What do you guys do?



- It does in my setup. When I changed the order of my device power on, my TV would not turn on consistently. Once I went back to the default power on order, everything worked correctly.


----------



## poraxan

I've got the following setup

Toshiba Regza 52LX177 TV (HDMI output from AVR)
Denon 890 AVR Receiver
Wii (Component)
Original Xbox running XBMC (Component)
Windows 7 HTPC (HDMI)
Sony N460 BD Player (HDMI)
Brighthouse's Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC Cable Box (HDMI)


All of these are connected to my Denon AVR using the connections indicated. My TV is only receiving the output from the Denon AVR. My problem is that for some strange reason when I switch activities sometimes the TV source will change to the Antenna where I receive static. If it is using CE Link (my blu ray player) then the TV will be smart enough to detect and revert the TV to the HDMI 1 source input.


My question is, since my TV is using just one input (HDMI 1) can I have the harmony not set it and just leave it alone? I have gone through the wizard a hundred times and I can't seem to find a place where I can just remove the command that is telling the TV to change to HDMI 1. Since all sources are input into HDMI 1 does it even make sense to change it each time?


----------



## irishluck73

For future reference I changed my One from the Onkyo 707 to the 807 and this resolved the issues I was having.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *najaboy* /forum/post/17766095
> 
> 
> I personally lack the knowledge to explain why (handshake issues, perhaps?), but I am of the understanding that you'd optimally want to power on the devices in their respective order in the hdmi chain. In other words, I'd opt to go in the order of DVR, AVR, LCD.



If all devices are well behaved, it shouldn't matter what order they are powered up in. However, since they are not always cooperative, the best shot at a trouble-free handshake is to power up starting at the display and working back up the HDMI chain... in your case tis would be Display > AVR > DVR.


The reason for this is that all handshaking ultimately depends on passing the HDMI sink's EDID information upstream through the HDMI chain, from the HDMI sink (display), through any HDMI repeaters (switches, AVRs, etc) and ultimately to the HDMI source (player, STB, etc).


Each device needs to read the EDID of the device downstream of it, so the device it is reading should be powered up ahead of it so the EDID is ready to by read when the next device upstream tries to read it.


----------



## Sam S

I'm about to pull the trigger on the One via Amazon. I'm replacing a Sony RM-AV3000.


Is there any reason I should spend the extra $90 for the Harmony 900? I don't have any devices that will need RF. And I assume the R/G/B/Y 'hard' buttons on the 900 are available via soft keys on the One?


----------



## StuJac

I'd say no unless your components are hidden behind a cabinet or doors. Even then, you can get an IR extender for cheap that will perform the same function. I debated this also as I don't have a clear line of sight to all my components but I went with the IR extender.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product


----------



## Sam S

Thanks. Any ideas about the R/G/B/Y buttons for Blu-ray playback?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17769516
> 
> 
> Thanks. Any ideas about the R/G/B/Y buttons for Blu-ray playback?



The dedicated buttons are a nice addition, but nothing you cannot duplicate functionally using soft buttons on the One.


----------



## Sam S

Great, thanks. I rarely use those buttons, as long as they can be easily added as soft keys, I'm fine with that.


----------



## StuJac

Welcome to the club. You will love this remote, imho.


----------



## Sam S

Thanks. My father got one a year ago, and he loves it. I dunno what took me so long, but I'm very much looking to retire the old Sony RM-AV3000!


----------



## evileye

I've got most my activities setup and almost everything is working great with minimal effort. However, I have one recurring problem. Whenever I power OFF the system (hard off button on remote), it doesn't turn off my TV (Samsung PN58B60). If I use "Help" I can get it to turn off. I check the software settings and it is definitely using discrete codes for on/off on this device.


Is there somewhere in the software to control the order of the OFF sequence? It should only be shutting down TV, satelitte and receiver for the watch TV activity. Is it possible it is trying to shutdown more (I have 9 devices total)? I'd rather not change inter-device delays because I expect this would slow startup time. Anyone run into a similar issue?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17771758
> 
> 
> I've got most my activities setup and almost everything is working great with minimal effort. However, I have one recurring problem. Whenever I power OFF the system (hard off button on remote), it doesn't turn off my TV (Samsung PN58B60). If I use "Help" I can get it to turn off. I check the software settings and it is definitely using discrete codes for on/off on this device.
> 
> 
> Is there somewhere in the software to control the order of the OFF sequence? It should only be shutting down TV, satelitte and receiver for the watch TV activity. Is it possible it is trying to shutdown more (I have 9 devices total)? I'd rather not change inter-device delays because I expect this would slow startup time. Anyone run into a similar issue?



Have you tried just using "power toggle" for the TV?


----------



## Clump

I have a fairly modest system consisting of:


Sony Bravia KDL-52V4100 LCD TV

Yamaha RX-V765 A/V Receiver with ipod dock

Motorola/Comcast DCX3400 cable box/DVR

Sony KDP-V460 Blu-Ray Player

Ancient Sony 400 CD Changer

Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 5.1 Speakers


I added a Harmony One to my menagerie a few days ago and it's working really well for me, with a very high wife acceptance factor.










The Blu-Ray player was added last night and replaces a Sony BDP-S550 that was part of a bundle when I bought the TV. The new player doesn't have an eject button on the remote and the Harmony programming doesn't include 1. I was able to add it by having the Harmony learn the command from the S550 remote.


A lot of people in the Owner's thread for the BDP-V460 are looking for this programming. Is there some way to get it added to the database?


----------



## StuJac

You have to email their customer support and they very well may add it.


----------



## Rinkledorf

Hey guys. Just got a Harmony one, but before I open it I have a quick question. It probably has been asked before, sorry. Anyways, can I use this remote to operate 2 seperate volume commands? I have a 2 channel setup that is integrated into my HT. I want to be able to have a command that operates the volume on my 2 channel Musical Fidelity pre amp. And a seperate command for the volume on the Rotel pre pro. Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/17786768
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Just got a Harmony one, but before I open it I have a quick question. It probably has been asked before, sorry. Anyways, can I use this remote to operate 2 seperate volume commands? I have a 2 channel setup that is integrated into my HT. I want to be able to have a command that operates the volume on my 2 channel Musical Fidelity pre amp. And a seperate command for the volume on the Rotel pre pro. Thanks



Yes... You can assign any command from any device to any key or soft key.


----------



## Rinkledorf

Thanks. Looks like I'll be charging it up tonite. Work on getting it programed this weekend. Might need some help


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/17787333
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks like I'll be charging it up tonite. Work on getting it programed this weekend. Might need some help



Good Luck! Anything you might run into, it's likely somebody here has already run into.


A few suggestions:
Make sure you embrace and work with Activities... stay away from device mode! You should almost never need it.
Don't let the software create Activities for you... create what you want/need "manually"... the wizard will still step you through with simple questions and you will end up understanding the remote much better.
Use discrete power and input commands whenever possible.


----------



## Tolik

I don't have time to search so i'll just ask.


Does anyone's Harmony One touchscreen lockup?


P.S.


I just got an LG 55LH85 TV that's not in the database. Having a bit of pain adding it, can anyone help out?


----------



## Test123455

gah, any deals on this remote lately? i really want one, just dont wanna pay the $200 amazon wants.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/17787962
> 
> 
> I don't have time to search so i'll just ask.
> 
> 
> Does anyone's Harmony One touchscreen lockup?
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> I just got an LG 55LH85 TV that's not in the database. Having a bit of pain adding it, can anyone help out?



Similar models usually have the same codes. Try a different model.


----------



## slessard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolik* /forum/post/17787962
> 
> 
> I don't have time to search so i'll just ask.
> 
> 
> Does anyone's Harmony One touchscreen lockup?
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> I just got an LG 55LH85 TV that's not in the database. Having a bit of pain adding it, can anyone help out?



Mine does now and then. I will be pressing buttons and nothing will happen. Have not figured out the problem yet or what leads to the problem so I am still in search mode looking for the culprit.


----------



## evileye

Is there any way to add a device to an activity WITHOUT turning on that device? I want access to that device for soft buttons.


I want a Listen XM (DSS) activity that'll include soft buttons to turn on the TV and switch it to the correct input. I rather not have the TV on all the time with this activity.


I know I can create a Listen XM w/o TV and Listen XM w TV activity but that seems a little extreme.


----------



## Sam S

My One is coming Monday, but I have a new receiver that I should get about 2 weeks after that.


How hard will it be to program it now with my current receiver, and re-config for the new one? Does it just take 10 minutes or so to replace the receiver "device"?


----------



## evileye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17771995
> 
> 
> Have you tried just using "power toggle" for the TV?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17789212
> 
> 
> My One is coming Monday, but I have a new receiver that I should get about 2 weeks after that.
> 
> 
> How hard will it be to program it now with my current receiver, and re-config for the new one? Does it just take 10 minutes or so to replace the receiver "device"?



How long it takes depends on the number of activities you have using the receiver and how many soft buttons you have on each activity that you have mapped to the receiver.


Normally it is fairly simple but YMMV. Personally, I'd wait the 2 weeks or just create a couple simple activities for now and dive into detail in 2 weeks.


If you do start now I'd recommed adding your new device BEFORE deleting your old one.


----------



## evileye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17771995
> 
> 
> Have you tried just using "power toggle" for the TV?



Strange. I switched it from discrete to power toggle and back to discrete and everything is now working fine. Thanks


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17789376
> 
> 
> How long it takes depends on the number of activities you have using the receiver and how many soft buttons you have on each activity that you have mapped to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Normally it is fairly simple but YMMV. Personally, I'd wait the 2 weeks or just create a couple simple activities for now and dive into detail in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> If you do start now I'd recommed adding your new device BEFORE deleting your old one.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evileye* /forum/post/17789053
> 
> 
> Is there any way to add a device to an activity WITHOUT turning on that device? I want access to that device for soft buttons.
> 
> 
> I want a Listen XM (DSS) activity that'll include soft buttons to turn on the TV and switch it to the correct input. I rather not have the TV on all the time with this activity.
> 
> 
> I know I can create a Listen XM w/o TV and Listen XM w TV activity but that seems a little extreme.



I'm not sure what you mean by "I want access to that device for soft buttons." But you can make any of the individual device commands available on the soft keys of your Activity. So, for instance, you could add a soft button to your Listen XM Activity that is a power toggle for your TV.


That being said, setting up the two separate Activities the way to do it taking advantage of the Harmony design. It is so easy to setup the two Activities that I would not think of it as "extreme".


If you're the only user either approach will work. If you have other people who will be using the equipment they'll find it much easier with separate Activities and you'll have many fewer complaints to deal with.
 









Bernie


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17789212
> 
> 
> My One is coming Monday, but I have a new receiver that I should get about 2 weeks after that.
> 
> 
> How hard will it be to program it now with my current receiver, and re-config for the new one? Does it just take 10 minutes or so to replace the receiver "device"?



Yep, should be very, very simple and very straightforward. When you get the new receiver you'll add that Device to the software. Then you'll modify any Activities that use the old receiver to use the new Device instead. You'll then update the remote and you're back in business. Your time estimate should be about right if the new receiver is in the database.


Have fun with your new toys.


----------



## evileye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17771995
> 
> 
> Have you tried just using "power toggle" for the TV?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17790033
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "I want access to that device for soft buttons." But you can make any of the individual device commands available on the soft keys of your Activity. So, for instance, you could add a soft button to your Listen XM Activity that is a power toggle for your TV.
> 
> 
> That being said, setting up the two separate Activities the way to do it taking advantage of the Harmony design. It is so easy to setup the two Activities that I would not think of it as "extreme".
> 
> 
> If you're the only user either approach will work. If you have other people who will be using the equipment they'll find it much easier with separate Activities and you'll have many fewer complaints to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



When creating soft buttons, the only devices listed are those that are included in the activity. If there is some way to get to other devices, that would be my ideal solution.


When I say "extreme", it is because I already have about 15 activities. This isn't the only activity I'd have to duplicate just for optional TV use.


FWIW, I can think of one workaround. Simple create TV device where the on code doesn't actually turn the TV on. The limitation of this approach is that is uses up one of the 15 devices.


I'm still playing with optimal setup so any suggestions are good suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Royal05Steve

Is there a way to add a command to a device? I have an activity watch dvd and it uses my ps3 as the dvd player. I have an account on the ps3 that Ineed to go into before being able to play the dvd, so is there a way to have the OK button be fired as the last thing for the device to enter into my account?


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/17790674
> 
> 
> Is there a way to add a command to a device? I have an activity watch dvd and it uses my ps3 as the dvd player. I have an account on the ps3 that Ineed to go into before being able to play the dvd, so is there a way to have the OK button be fired as the last thing for the device to enter into my account?



In your activity go to settings->review the settings for this activity->yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this activity->save->next->next


and now you can add what you need to.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/17790821
> 
> 
> In your activity go to settings->review the settings for this activity->yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this activity->save->next->next
> 
> 
> and now you can add what you need to.



I think because the remote can not control the PS3 without the BT adapter, it will not let me add commands, only devices


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17788032
> 
> 
> gah, any deals on this remote lately? i really want one, just dont wanna pay the $200 amazon wants.



anyone? i can get it from best buy, but would i be making a huge mistake if i bought it for $199.99?


----------



## gtbdevs

I just got my Harmony One today, I was trying to set it to control my XBOX 360.


I use Video 3 on my TV for this, I have everything set OK in the Harmony, but when I run that activity, it always sets my TV at Video 2. I did the troubleshoot for this activity, and I see the below.



# To go to "Video 2", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo2'

# To go to "Video 3", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo2'


Shouldn't the remote be sending 'InputVideo3' to set Video 3?


I assume this is the problem, is there a way to change it?


Tia


----------



## Mattdoc

So I just got my harmony, and so far I like it, just one issue. I have the Sony cd jukebox cdp-cx90es, ad have that connected to a second jukebox via the sony link. I am used to controlling the the cx90es, and it allows me to play cds in either player.

The harmony says it recognizes my equipment in their data base, but the default settings do not control my jukebox. Also, I tried using direct input from my old remote into the harmony, and this does not work either. I can turn it on and off, and go from one disc to the next and back, but I cannot move the direction right or left, which is useful in sorting through a few hundred cds. I also cannot organize the "search' command.

Am I missing something here? Any thoughts? Are there other jukebox codes I can try?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtbdevs* /forum/post/17791179
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony One today, I was trying to set it to control my XBOX 360.
> 
> 
> I use Video 3 on my TV for this, I have everything set OK in the Harmony, but when I run that activity, it always sets my TV at Video 2. I did the troubleshoot for this activity, and I see the below.
> 
> 
> 
> # To go to "Video 2", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo2'
> 
> # To go to "Video 3", the remote will send the command 'InputVideo2'
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the remote be sending 'InputVideo3' to set Video 3?
> 
> 
> I assume this is the problem, is there a way to change it?
> 
> 
> Tia



If you go into Device\\Settings\\Adjust Inputs... at the third "Next" screen you can check/change the commands associated with each Input.


----------



## ccathers

I'm sure it is due to people receiving these remotes for Christmas, but the www.iconharmony.com is down. I think I saw earlier in this thread that the owner of that site (I apologize, I can't remember his name) monitors this thread for people reporting issues getting to his site.


I am chomping at the bit to get some of these icons on my remote.


Thanks


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccathers* /forum/post/17792364
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is due to people receiving these remotes for Christmas, but the www.iconharmony.com is down. I think I saw earlier in this thread that the owner of that site (I apologize, I can't remember his name) monitors this thread for people reporting issues getting to his site.
> 
> 
> I am chomping at the bit to get some of these icons on my remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks



you are correct that it's been going down intermittently the last few days due to high volume of holiday traffic.

it is back up now and i will continue to monitor it the next few days to keep it going.

sorry for the inconvenience.

,r


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17789212
> 
> 
> My One is coming Monday, but I have a new receiver that I should get about 2 weeks after that.
> 
> 
> How hard will it be to program it now with my current receiver, and re-config for the new one? Does it just take 10 minutes or so to replace the receiver "device"?



You can create a new activity...ie "watch tv2, listen to music2, etc....and use add the new receiver to control these activities. When your new receiver comes in and is set up for your system you can rename them and delete the old activities/devices.

It may take only 10 minutes to add a new device/activity but, imo, it takes more time, depending on how much you want to control and how anal you are, to optimize the remote for each device and activity.


I just installed a new receiver yesterday and it took me 3 hours to optimize the remote...and I have had this remote for 3 years and an older Harmony remote so I'm very accustomed to using the remote and online system...for all my devices and activities and it is still not perfect...feigns indifference to wife's "side eyeing" hehehe...tweaking the buttons takes time if you want maximum control for every device during that activity. For me it is fun so I don't care about the time it takes.


You could also create a new account and set all the activities and devices for the new receiver.


----------



## Test123455

i asked about this remote over in another forum, and 4 people said theirs was glitchy. among other complaints they said the screen was losing pixels, battery needed to be taken out and put back in bc the device froze, turns off things automatically by accident, etc.


are people having similar problems here? if i spend $200 id really rather not get something flawed. It seems like people love it in most reviews though. how is the signal strength?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17793787
> 
> 
> i asked about this remote over in another forum, and 4 people said theirs was glitchy. among other complaints they said the screen was losing pixels, battery needed to be taken out and put back in bc the device froze, turns off things automatically by accident, etc.
> 
> 
> are people having similar problems here? if i spend $200 id really rather not get something flawed. It seems like people love it in most reviews though. how is the signal strength?



Nothing like that here... had mine about a year. Signal strength is slightly less than my 880 was, but at least as strong as any OE remote I have. Certainly has not been an issue at all.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17793787
> 
> 
> i asked about this remote over in another forum, and 4 people said theirs was glitchy. among other complaints they said the screen was losing pixels, battery needed to be taken out and put back in bc the device froze, turns off things automatically by accident, etc.
> 
> 
> are people having similar problems here? if i spend $200 id really rather not get something flawed. It seems like people love it in most reviews though. how is the signal strength?



I agree with jcalabria. Our One has had no problems at all. We love it. We like the look and feel better than our 880. The 880 continues to work well too and has been transferred to another room. Other family members that have a One have not had any problems either.


(As an aside, when family member had their 880 stepped on by a child. The screen is cracked but it still works fine. I don't know if the One would survive that abuse as well or not.)


----------



## squareeyes

i've been receiving emails, pms, and and posts in other threads about my site being down.

it should be back up and running now.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17794044
> 
> 
> I agree with jcalabria. Our One has had no problems at all. We love it. We like the look and feel better than our 880. The 880 continues to work well too and has been transferred to another room. Other family members that have a One have not had any problems either.
> 
> 
> (As an aside, when family member had their 880 stepped on by a child. The screen is cracked but it still works fine. I don't know if the One would survive that abuse as well or not.)



Almost the same exact story as bernie - H1 replaced an 880 that has been cascaded to another room.....


There have been a lot of issues with H1's reported on this site but remember these are "extreme" users (including me) and you will read more negatives then positives but in general the H1 is possibly the best remote/value out there.


The programming can take some time to master and not all devices react the same with electronics being what they are....


You can spend less money or more and only you can decide if you are getting what you expect or want....


The rest of us are here to help if you need/want it....


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17793787
> 
> 
> i asked about this remote over in another forum, and 4 people said theirs was glitchy. among other complaints they said the screen was losing pixels, battery needed to be taken out and put back in bc the device froze, turns off things automatically by accident, etc.
> 
> 
> are people having similar problems here? if i spend $200 id really rather not get something flawed. It seems like people love it in most reviews though. how is the signal strength?



I have had my original One for my main AV system for over a year and it has been flawless. None of the problems that you mention have ever been experienced - ever. That One replaced a Harmony 880. Although a the 880 very good and capable remote, the One is a much better remote in virtually every category. For Christmas, I asked Santa for a second One to replace an 880 in the Den. Santa came through! I now have a second Harmony One and expect it to be just as good as the first One. I'm programming it now.


Get One







. You won't regret it.


----------



## PerfectCr

My one month old H1 has been rebooting itself twice a day







I emailed Logitech Support, just waiting to hear back. What do you they'll suggest as a fix?


----------



## robber616

how can i program to turn off projector ?


----------



## shawnoen

Hi, I just got a Harmony One from my wife for xmas. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it though.


We have 4 remotes right now and it gets kind of annoying using them all. One for the LED TV, one for blueray, one for Comcast DVR, and one for receiver.


Can the harmony one replace them all?


Guess I am most concerned with the Comcast DVR (Motorola DCH3416). Seems to be the most complicated.


Can the harmony one replace it and have access to the On Demand, DVR functions (fast forward), favorites, jump, etc, etc....


Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnoen* /forum/post/17796616
> 
> 
> Hi, I just got a Harmony One from my wife for xmas. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it though.
> 
> 
> We have 4 remotes right now and it gets kind of annoying using them all. One for the LED TV, one for blueray, one for Comcast DVR, and one for receiver.
> 
> 
> Can the harmony one replace them all?
> 
> 
> Guess I am most concerned with the Comcast DVR (Motorola DCH3416). Seems to be the most complicated.
> 
> 
> Can the harmony one replace it and have access to the On Demand, DVR functions (fast forward), favorites, jump, etc, etc....
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes it can!


----------



## Defraggerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17795608
> 
> 
> I have had my original One for my main AV system for over a year and it has been flawless. None of the problems that you mention have ever been experienced - ever. That One replaced a Harmony 880. Although a the 880 very good and capable remote, the One is a much better remote in virtually every category. For Christmas, I asked Santa for a second One to replace an 880 in the Den. Santa came through! I now have a second Harmony One and expect it to be just as good as the first One. I'm programming it now.
> 
> 
> Get One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You won't regret it.



This is my second Harmony remote and so far the experience has been not so good.The touch screen is incredibly sensitive at times and totaly unresponsive at other times. Things turn on that shouldn't and things shut of that aren't supposed to.I will exchange it for another and hope for the best.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defraggerman* /forum/post/17796624
> 
> 
> This is my second Harmony remote and so far the experience has been not so good.The touch screen is incredibly sensitive at times and totaly unresponsive at other times. Things turn on that shouldn't and things shut of that aren't supposed to.I will exchange it for another and hope for the best.



Sorry for your current issues. I believe you're taking the proper route to correct it. Also, although I can only speak to my experiences, I have had four Harmoney Remotes ( 2x 880's and 2x One's) and they've ll been excellent remotes. Also, my family and friends have owned another 5+ Harmony Remotes that I can recall right now and they have also had excellent experiences.


Good luck with your replacement.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17796367
> 
> 
> My one month old H1 has been rebooting itself twice a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Logitech Support, just waiting to hear back. What do you they'll suggest as a fix?



If you haven't already done this...

Pull battery and re-insert it.
If that doesn't work, update firmware.



Otherwise, contact Logitech again. If you're within warranty, they'll probably replace it.


----------



## nwbearcat21

I just got the one and love it so far. The only problem I'm having is when the system is all off and I use either the play wii or watch dvd activity the remote doesn't switch the tv to the correct imput. It works great if I'm watch tv and then choose one of those but I don't know how to get it to work when I'm just going there from the beginning. I'm sure it's a simple fix but I can't seem to do it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kai Winters

My H1 is close to 3 years old and has never had a problem...I'd buy another in a NY minute and I'm an extreme user.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17796953
> 
> 
> If you haven't already done this...
> 
> Pull battery and re-insert it.
> If that doesn't work, update firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, contact Logitech again. If you're within warranty, they'll probably replace it.



Thanks yes I've done those two things and still have the issue. I wonder if Logitech will make me ship my current one back?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17797613
> 
> 
> Thanks yes I've done those two things and still have the issue. I wonder if Logitech will make me ship my current one back?



Most likely they won't, they will just disable your current one & send a new one.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnoen* /forum/post/17796616
> 
> 
> Hi, I just got a Harmony One from my wife for xmas. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it though.
> 
> 
> We have 4 remotes right now and it gets kind of annoying using them all. One for the LED TV, one for blueray, one for Comcast DVR, and one for receiver.
> 
> 
> Can the harmony one replace them all?
> 
> 
> Guess I am most concerned with the Comcast DVR (Motorola DCH3416). Seems to be the most complicated.
> 
> 
> Can the harmony one replace it and have access to the On Demand, DVR functions (fast forward), favorites, jump, etc, etc....
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, absolutely it can and will replace all the remotes. Your wife is going to love it. You are going to love it for itself and because she is not going to need your assistance when things get screwed up. When she wants to watch TV she'll touch the screen where it says "Watch TV" and the right devices will turn on or off, the volume buttons will control the receiver, the channel buttons will control the 3416, and she'll wonder why you didn't get this a long time ago. When she want to watch a video she'll touch the "DVD" button and everything will change for her. If things do get out of sync, she'll push the Help button and the Harmony will get things straightened out.


There is no problem at all controlling the Motorola 3416. I had a 6416 and just swapped it for a 3400/320. I didn't even bother to tell the Harmony about the replacement because all of the controls are the same. And of course the menu, fast forward, pause, stop, etc buttons already appear on the Harmony. Those same buttons are going to do the same things, intuitively, when you use your blu-ray player.


An additional bonus is that buttons on the Harmony will do a 30 second skip-ahead and 10 second skip back on your DVR. You'll find that very useful.


Here is the important thing that you must keep in mind though. Don't approach this as if you're trying to replicate the four remotes on the One. The Harmony philosophy is Activities. You'll tell the software what Devices you have. Then you'll tell the software that you want a "Watch TV" Activity (or whatever you want to call it). You'll tell it which "Devices" are used to watch TV, probably your TV, your receiver and your 3416. You'll tell the Activity that the volume is controlled by your receiver and you'll tell the Activity what input to use. Then you'll do the same for your blu-ray Activity.


Once you have the Activities setup you will probably never need to touch the "Devices" button on the Harmony at all.


Then, as a bonus, you can tell the Harmony about your favorite channels and install icons for those channels.


Have fun. You'll certainly have a happy new year.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbearcat21* /forum/post/17797078
> 
> 
> I just got the one and love it so far. The only problem I'm having is when the system is all off and I use either the play wii or watch dvd activity the remote doesn't switch the tv to the correct imput. It works great if I'm watch tv and then choose one of those but I don't know how to get it to work when I'm just going there from the beginning. I'm sure it's a simple fix but I can't seem to do it. Thanks for the help!



I understand. There are a couple of approaches to dealing with the situation, depending on how much time you want to invest - and the brand of TV.


In my case, the Help button corrects the input selection when I want to use my Wii. I have a Samsung TV and my Wii is connected via component input cables. I don't know why the problem occurs, but touching Help always fixes the problem so I haven't wanted to invest more time perfecting things.


Bernie


----------



## Test123455

good lord, do any of you know how to get it for less than $200? Youve talked me into it, but its $250 at BB, $200 at frys, and $200+ at amazon!


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbearcat21* /forum/post/17797078
> 
> 
> I just got the one and love it so far. The only problem I'm having is when the system is all off and I use either the play wii or watch dvd activity the remote doesn't switch the tv to the correct imput. It works great if I'm watch tv and then choose one of those but I don't know how to get it to work when I'm just going there from the beginning. I'm sure it's a simple fix but I can't seem to do it. Thanks for the help!



It might be that the time it takes for the TV to power on is longer than the delay time set on the remote so the TV doesn't "see" the command for changing the input. Try adjusting the Power On Delay for your TV under Devices to something like 18000-20000ms.


----------



## cer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17797797
> 
> 
> good lord, do any of you know how to get it for less than $200? Youve talked me into it, but its $250 at BB, $200 at frys, and $200+ at amazon!





Keep an eye out I picked one up on sale at BB for $149


----------



## smithfarmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cer1* /forum/post/17799504
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out I picked one up on sale at BB for $149



+1


Prices will likely stay high until after the SuperBowl. The retailers are taking advantage of those people who got new flat screens over the holidays.


----------



## evileye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17794047
> 
> 
> i've been receiving emails, pms, and and posts in other threads about my site being down.
> 
> it should be back up and running now.



FYI, it's been inaccessible for the better part of 3 days from here and still down as of now.


----------



## khowe22

I have a question that can probably be answered simply. My components are located in my theater room (no separate closet/room), but they are in the back of the room and I'm tired of not having line of sight control. I'm trying to decide between the Harmony One and the 900. The 900 seems like it would be the obvious choice, with the RF, but I was wondering if the One would suffice as well? The equipment is behind and to the right of the seating area, about 8 feet back. Pretty sure the One still wouldn't work without pointing directly at the rack, but would an IR repeater kit solve the problem? Or should I just get the 900 and be done with it?


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khowe22* /forum/post/17800589
> 
> 
> I have a question that can probably be answered simply. My components are located in my theater room (no separate closet/room), but they are in the back of the room and I'm tired of not having line of sight control. I'm trying to decide between the Harmony One and the 900. The 900 seems like it would be the obvious choice, with the RF, but I was wondering if the One would suffice as well? The equipment is behind and to the right of the seating area, about 8 feet back. Pretty sure the One still wouldn't work without pointing directly at the rack, but would an IR repeater kit solve the problem? Or should I just get the 900 and be done with it?



An IR repeater should work just fine.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khowe22* /forum/post/17800589
> 
> 
> I have a question that can probably be answered simply. My components are located in my theater room (no separate closet/room), but they are in the back of the room and I'm tired of not having line of sight control. I'm trying to decide between the Harmony One and the 900. The 900 seems like it would be the obvious choice, with the RF, but I was wondering if the One would suffice as well? The equipment is behind and to the right of the seating area, about 8 feet back. Pretty sure the One still wouldn't work without pointing directly at the rack, but would an IR repeater kit solve the problem? Or should I just get the 900 and be done with it?



An IR repeater system should work just fine, but adding the repeater system plus the time/effort to wire the remote IR sensor back to the distribution block probably narrows the price gap enough to make it a close call.


BTW, Xantech is the "go-to" brand for the IR systems/components, but for a basic system several of us have had good results with the Cables-to-Go system at about half the price of a similar Xantech system.


----------



## khowe22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17800768
> 
> 
> An IR repeater system should work just fine, but adding the repeater system plus the time/effort to wire the remote IR sensor back to the distribution block probably narrows the price gap enough to make it a close call.
> 
> 
> BTW, Xantech is the "go-to" brand for the IR systems/components, but for a basic system several of us have had good results with the Cables-to-Go system at about half the price of a similar Xantech system.



The narrow price gap is what's providing the biggest obstacle to making the decision. The Cables-to-Go system added to the One puts the difference around 15 bucks. I'm starting to lean toward the 900 just for convenience. The One sounds like it is just a tad more responsive than the 900 (lagging through the menus, etc) and that's something that was holding me back. Surely it's not a dealbreaker though...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khowe22* /forum/post/17800936
> 
> 
> The narrow price gap is what's providing the biggest obstacle to making the decision. The Cables-to-Go system added to the One puts the difference around 15 bucks. I'm starting to lean toward the 900 just for convenience. The One sounds like it is just a tad more responsive than the 900 (lagging through the menus, etc) and that's something that was holding me back. Surely it's not a dealbreaker though...



I have no hands-on experience with the 900 to be able to comment on any lag.


One other thing... Having the extra "color" buttons on the 900 is a nice plus for DVRs and BD players... better than using soft keys on the One.


----------



## dbmcclus

Hello everyone, I am a newbie here who just received a Harmony ONe for Christmas. I have been on the phone two times with tech support and they were not able to help me. I have a Direct TV H-20 HD receiver. When I try to add HD channels to the favorties, here is my problem:


For instance, my channel 6 is Fox Network. There are two of them on my receiver, one is regular and the other channel right after is the FOX Network HD. The info on the receiver shows channel 6 and channel: BI6 (this is the HD channel. When I program channel 6 into my favorites, it takes me to the regular channel, not the HD. I then have to advance one more channel with the Harmony One. I tried entering channel: BI6 in the favorites but it is an invalid channel number. I also tried entering channel 6.1 at the advice of tech support. That does not work either. I have quite a few channels here that are broadcast in regualr and HD and are adjacent to each other. Can someone help? Thanks.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17801025
> 
> 
> I have no hands-on experience with the 900 to be able to comment on any lag.
> 
> 
> One other thing... Having the extra "color" buttons on the 900 is a nice plus for DVRs and BD players... better than using soft keys on the One.



I just upgraded to the 900 and while yes, the menus have a slight lag, for me, they are not a deal breaker... The functionality of the remote is as good as, if not a little better than the ONE, IMO... The color buttons are definitely nice and I only needed the RF on one device, but so far for me, it's worked great from all the places in my room that I have tested it...


The only negatives I can say are that if you have the ONE, you cannot bring over the functions, as you have to set up a new account and the menu lag, which probably wouldn't even be a problem if I hadn't had the ONE first...


----------



## khowe22

Thanks for the help. I think I'll get the 900. I actually wasn't aware of its existence until I started researching the Harmony One. Sounds like both are great remotes.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbmcclus* /forum/post/17801054
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am a newbie here who just received a Harmony ONe for Christmas. I have been on the phone two times with tech support and they were not able to help me. I have a Direct TV H-20 HD receiver. When I try to add HD channels to the favorties, here is my problem:
> 
> 
> For instance, my channel 6 is Fox Network. There are two of them on my receiver, one is regular and the other channel right after is the FOX Network HD. The info on the receiver shows channel 6 and channel: BI6 (this is the HD channel. When I program channel 6 into my favorites, it takes me to the regular channel, not the HD. I then have to advance one more channel with the Harmony One. I tried entering channel: BI6 in the favorites but it is an invalid channel number. I also tried entering channel 6.1 at the advice of tech support. That does not work either. I have quite a few channels here that are broadcast in regualr and HD and are adjacent to each other. Can someone help? Thanks.



What buttons would you press on your Direct TV remote to get to the HD channel?


----------



## jehingr




> Quote:
> The info on the receiver shows channel 6 and channel: BI6



Not to sound silly or anything, but is there a chance that it is channel 816 and not BI6?


----------



## cuzed2

Darn this thread is long, so i will apologize up front with my question (and will search the thread later if still neccesary). This H1 is only my second harmony remote, the original was last programmed about 5 years ago for my family room.

*Any tips, known problems, or suggestions for setting up my H1 for the following:*



-Marantz 7002

-Sony Blu-Ray player

-Samsung T160 OTA HD decoder

-Oppo 970 DVD player

-JVC RS-1 projector - I heard there may be issues with getting the Harmony to power it down?


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## nwbearcat21

I see where you can set up a delay and the input I need when I go into the activity, I put a 10 second delay and chose the input I need it to go to but it still doesn't seem to be quite long enough. Is there a way to choose like 15 seconds? The longest I can seem to find from the drop down box is the 10 second one. It just seems to take my tv a bit to start up to the point where it can take the command to change inputs. Thanks!


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbearcat21* /forum/post/17801482
> 
> 
> I see where you can set up a delay and the input I need when I go into the activity, I put a 10 second delay and chose the input I need it to go to but it still doesn't seem to be quite long enough. Is there a way to choose like 15 seconds? The longest I can seem to find from the drop down box is the 10 second one. It just seems to take my tv a bit to start up to the point where it can take the command to change inputs. Thanks!



You need to go under the devices tab, then to your TV. Adjust the delays for Power On. You should be able to type in the value. It is not a drop down. Try 15000-20000ms (15-20 seconds). Most flat panel TVs set to some sort of power saving mode take a while to start up.


----------



## DCSholtis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17794047
> 
> 
> i've been receiving emails, pms, and and posts in other threads about my site being down.
> 
> it should be back up and running now.



It's back down. I've ordered an H1 but wanted to poke around the site to get a feel for the icons. Hope its back up soon.


----------



## Juan Calavera

Hey, everyone on this thread, hello.

I have a problem with my brand-new Harmony One that also exists unanswered since August, apparently, on the Logitech Forum pages.

After successfully setting up the remote and running it for a day, I updated the unit one more time to add some new settings and ... I now only get _this_ on the screen:

*Configuration Corrupted / Go to website to update settings.*


Now it's dead in the water and won't even acknowledge the charger. Has this issue been addressed before on this thread? Logitech's Tech Support is no help whatsoever, so far.


----------



## nwbearcat21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17801785
> 
> 
> You need to go under the devices tab, then to your TV. Adjust the delays for Power On. You should be able to type in the value. It is not a drop down. Try 15000-20000ms (15-20 seconds). Most flat panel TVs set to some sort of power saving mode take a while to start up.



Do I need to adjust the delay for power on or for switching inputs? It turns on and everything just fine it just doesn't go to the right input it stays on whatever one it was on the last time I had the tv on.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbearcat21* /forum/post/17804564
> 
> 
> Do I need to adjust the delay for power on or for switching inputs? It turns on and everything just fine it just doesn't go to the right input it stays on whatever one it was on the last time I had the tv on.



There is a gap between when the set turns on until it is ready accept another command.


----------



## Clump

I read through the thread, I apologize in advance if I missed this somewhere.


My Harmony One is working great for me. Of course there is always something more that we want to do!










I have 2 seperate "Watch TV" activities, 1 using the TV speakers and 1 using my AV receiver. My DVD activity uses the AV receiver. For the activities using the receiver I would like to turn the TV volume to 0. Sending a mute command works, but leaves "Mute" on the display. I'm thinking of adding a TV volume - command that repeats 500 times or so. Has someone done this and come up with a better solution? Any input is appreciated.


FWIW the TV is a Sony Bravia KDL-52V4100.


Thanks!


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwbearcat21* /forum/post/17804564
> 
> 
> Do I need to adjust the delay for power on or for switching inputs? It turns on and everything just fine it just doesn't go to the right input it stays on whatever one it was on the last time I had the tv on.



You need to adjust the Power On delay by going to the Devices tab, then to your TV. Adjust the Power On delay by typing in the value in milliseconds. For reference, my Samsung UN55B8000 requires a Power On delay of 15000 (i.e., 15 seconds) to be able to switch inputs properly (when needed) upon Power Up. Anything less than 15 seconds does not work for me.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clump* /forum/post/17805601
> 
> 
> I read through the thread, I apologize in advance if I missed this somewhere.
> 
> 
> My Harmony One is working great for me. Of course there is always something more that we want to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 seperate "Watch TV" activities, 1 using the TV speakers and 1 using my AV receiver. My DVD activity uses the AV receiver. For the activities using the receiver I would like to turn the TV volume to 0. Sending a mute command works, but leaves "Mute" on the display. I'm thinking of adding a TV volume - command that repeats 500 times or so. Has someone done this and come up with a better solution? Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> FWIW the TV is a Sony Bravia KDL-52V4100.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



When "Mute" is on the TV can you not press the display button to get rid of it? If so, add the display button to the end of the activity. Or you can create a sequence like "Mute, Display" and call it TV Speakers Off, then add that to the activity.


----------



## acurism

Got the Harmony One for Christmas and so far I love it. I should have gotten this a long time ago!


I do have a question that I have been unable to figure out...


Is their a way I can program the remote to have a button that will +10 or -10 the volume?


When I am watching a show on tv and the commercials come on, I sometimes get blown through the roof.


This also happens when watching NFL football and I switch from Fox(quiet) to CBS(loud).


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acurism* /forum/post/17806869
> 
> 
> Got the Harmony One for Christmas and so far I love it. I should have gotten this a long time ago!
> 
> 
> I do have a question that I have been unable to figure out...
> 
> 
> Is their a way I can program the remote to have a button that will +10 or -10 the volume?
> 
> 
> When I am watching a show on tv and the commercials come on, I sometimes get blown through the roof.
> 
> 
> This also happens when watching NFL football and I switch from Fox(quiet) to CBS(loud).



The only way to do that would be if that control was already available on your existing remote. You could do a -5 and +5 by creating a sequence though. Sequences are just that, a sequence of button presses to create 1 button. At most you can use 5 button presses.


You create sequences in the device tab, customize buttons (IIRC). Then add it to your Watch TV activity.


----------



## gandyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbmcclus* /forum/post/17801054
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am a newbie here who just received a Harmony ONe for Christmas. I have been on the phone two times with tech support and they were not able to help me. I have a Direct TV H-20 HD receiver. When I try to add HD channels to the favorties, here is my problem:
> 
> 
> For instance, my channel 6 is Fox Network. There are two of them on my receiver, one is regular and the other channel right after is the FOX Network HD. The info on the receiver shows channel 6 and channel: BI6 (this is the HD channel. When I program channel 6 into my favorites, it takes me to the regular channel, not the HD. I then have to advance one more channel with the Harmony One. I tried entering channel: BI6 in the favorites but it is an invalid channel number. I also tried entering channel 6.1 at the advice of tech support. That does not work either. I have quite a few channels here that are broadcast in regualr and HD and are adjacent to each other. Can someone help? Thanks.



The problem you're having, and it's not really a problem, is with the receiver not the remote. Do you watch both the regular channel 6 and hd channel 6? You probably don't so you need to go into the menu for your receiver. There is a setting to tell it not to show duplicates so when you hit channel 6 on the Harmony it goes to channel 6.


Joe


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gandyj* /forum/post/17807315
> 
> 
> The problem you're having, and it's not really a problem, is with the receiver not the remote. Do you watch both the regular channel 6 and hd channel 6? You probably don't so you need to go into the menu for your receiver. There is a setting to tell it not to show duplicates so when you hit channel 6 on the Harmony it goes to channel 6.
> 
> 
> Joe



he's absolutely correct. i have directv as well and by default sd duplicates are not hidden. just go into the receivers menu and hide sd duplicates. there's no real reason you want to go through both sd and hd versions of the same channel.


----------



## crosbyct

Hi, I have been away from this thread for several months.


I just upgraded to a new dish receiver. I had several pages of favorites setup on the old dish receiver device on my H1. I would like to copy those over to the new dish receiver. I have opened an email ticket w/ Logitech but I figured I'd ask here to see if anyone knew of an easy way to do this.


Thanks.


----------



## sirjonsnow

Anyone have issues with a Samsung LN-xx650A and HDMI switching?


I got my parents a 510 for Xmas and after setting the remote up and testing I found that the command to select HDMI1 actually cycles through the active inputs and the HDMI2 command doesn't seem to work at all. However, the HDMI3 and HDMI4 commands change to the correct inputs without cycling.


The work-around I did was to have the activity that uses the HDMI2 input send the "HDMI1" command to change to the correct input, and to make one of the soft-keys the "HDMI1" command so if their input was wrong they can cycle to the correct one fairly quickly. This would happen when switching away from HDMI2, as TUNER is next in the cycle.


example of issue:


1: Watch TV activity on HDMI1 (cable DVR) is fine

2: choose Watch Bluray - "HDMI1" command switches it to HDMI2 which the bluray is on

3: go back to Watch TV - "HDMI1" command switches TV to the TUNER input, use soft-key to get to correct HDMI input.


Other than having them use HDMI3+4, is there a discreet command that switches HDMI1+2 properly?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17807934
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been away from this thread for several months.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to a new dish receiver. I had several pages of favorites setup on the old dish receiver device on my H1. I would like to copy those over to the new dish receiver. I have opened an email ticket w/ Logitech but I figured I'd ask here to see if anyone knew of an easy way to do this.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Does the Harmony even have to know that you've changed DISH receivers? If the commands are the same for the old and new receievers, just don't change anything.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjonsnow* /forum/post/17808087
> 
> 
> Anyone have issues with a Samsung LN-xx650A and HDMI switching?
> 
> 
> I got my parents a 510 for Xmas and after setting the remote up and testing I found that the command to select HDMI1 actually cycles through the active inputs and the HDMI2 command doesn't seem to work at all. However, the HDMI3 and HDMI4 commands change to the correct inputs without cycling.
> 
> 
> The work-around I did was to have the activity that uses the HDMI2 input send the "HDMI1" command to change to the correct input, and to make one of the soft-keys the "HDMI1" command so if their input was wrong they can cycle to the correct one fairly quickly. This would happen when switching away from HDMI2, as TUNER is next in the cycle.
> 
> 
> example of issue:
> 
> 
> 1: Watch TV activity on HDMI1 (cable DVR) is fine
> 
> 2: choose Watch Bluray - "HDMI1" command switches it to HDMI2 which the bluray is on
> 
> 3: go back to Watch TV - "HDMI1" command switches TV to the TUNER input, use soft-key to get to correct HDMI input.
> 
> 
> Other than having them use HDMI3+4, is there a discreet command that switches HDMI1+2 properly?



Sounds like a bad database for the specific model you entered... try the same series, different size, or the next series up.


I have no Harmony HDMI command problems with either my LN37A550 or LN32B360.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17808125
> 
> 
> Does the Harmony even have to know that you've changed DISH receivers? If the commands are the same for the old and new receievers, just don't change anything.



Well it doesn't work with the old device. I had to setup a new one.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17807934
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been away from this thread for several months.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to a new dish receiver. I had several pages of favorites setup on the old dish receiver device on my H1. I would like to copy those over to the new dish receiver. I have opened an email ticket w/ Logitech but I figured I'd ask here to see if anyone knew of an easy way to do this.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Since the favorites are setup in the Activity and not the device all you should have to do is remove the old device and add the new one. Rerun the setup for that activity to make sure it is set correctly for each device to control the correct functions (Like TV for volume, Sat Box for channels, etc).


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17808314
> 
> 
> Since the favorites are setup in the Activity and not the device all you should have to do is remove the old device and add the new one. Rerun the setup for that activity to make sure it is set correctly for each device to control the correct functions (Like TV for volume, Sat Box for channels, etc).



Thanks I'll try that this evening. I setup another activity with the new dish box so that I wouldn't screw up the favorites.


----------



## R Harkness

I've had a couple Harmony One's for over a month now. One of them replaced

an old Home Theater Master MX500 remote which did great duty for years.

I had macros programmed and labelled on the MX500 for switching between TV/DVD/Wii. The family used it quite easily. But it started to get old, the screen wouldn't light up and it was time to see what I could use to replace it.

So I bought the Harmony One, figuring the LCD screen with labelled activities would make life even easier.


Hasn't worked out that way.


For whatever reason this remote has my family calling me to help them WAY more often than the old remote. "Dad...the sound is on but the TV isn't on..."

etc.


I do have it programmed correctly and I can work it fine. But for whatever reason it is very finicky and baffling to everyone else who tries to use it.

And the "help" button is no help. It asks questions that, typically, only an AV-geek like me could answer _"Is the monitor on? Is the AVR on? Is X set to component input?"_ etc. My wife and kids don't know what the heck half of that means...and don't seem to remember too well when I tell them.


Nice idea...wish it worked out better....


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/17808848
> 
> 
> I've had a couple Harmony One's for over a month now. One of them replaced
> 
> an old Home Theater Master MX500 remote which did great duty for years.
> 
> I had macros programmed and labelled on the MX500 for switching between TV/DVD/Wii. The family used it quite easily. But it started to get old, the screen wouldn't light up and it was time to see what I could use to replace it.
> 
> So I bought the Harmony One, figuring the LCD screen with labelled activities would make life even easier.
> 
> 
> Hasn't worked out that way.
> 
> 
> For whatever reason this remote has my family calling me to help them WAY more often than the old remote. "Dad...the sound is on but the TV isn't on..."
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> I do have it programmed correctly and I can work it fine. But for whatever reason it is very finicky and baffling to everyone else who tries to use it.
> 
> And the "help" button is no help. It asks questions that, typically, only an AV-geek like me could answer _"Is the monitor on? Is the AVR on? Is X set to component input?"_ etc. My wife and kids don't know what the heck half of that means...and don't seem to remember too well when I tell them.
> 
> 
> Nice idea...wish it worked out better....



I have Activities for TV, DVD and Wii, like you do (and a couple of others unique to my environment). The Harmony works perfectly almost always. So I have to ask if you're sure you're taking advantage of the Harmony's Activity oriented design philosophy?


Bernie


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17808314
> 
> 
> Since the favorites are setup in the Activity and not the device all you should have to do is remove the old device and add the new one. Rerun the setup for that activity to make sure it is set correctly for each device to control the correct functions (Like TV for volume, Sat Box for channels, etc).



Ok, that worked. Thanks.


I finished tweaking the remote like 6 months ago. I've since forgotten how to do simple things like this







.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/17808848
> 
> 
> I've had a couple Harmony One's for over a month now. One of them replaced
> 
> an old Home Theater Master MX500 remote which did great duty for years.
> 
> I had macros programmed and labelled on the MX500 for switching between TV/DVD/Wii. The family used it quite easily. But it started to get old, the screen wouldn't light up and it was time to see what I could use to replace it.
> 
> So I bought the Harmony One, figuring the LCD screen with labelled activities would make life even easier.
> 
> 
> Hasn't worked out that way.
> 
> 
> For whatever reason this remote has my family calling me to help them WAY more often than the old remote. "Dad...the sound is on but the TV isn't on..."
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> I do have it programmed correctly and I can work it fine. But for whatever reason it is very finicky and baffling to everyone else who tries to use it.
> 
> And the "help" button is no help. It asks questions that, typically, only an AV-geek like me could answer _"Is the monitor on? Is the AVR on? Is X set to component input?"_ etc. My wife and kids don't know what the heck half of that means...and don't seem to remember too well when I tell them.
> 
> 
> Nice idea...wish it worked out better....



What help settings do you have enabled? I have "remote assistant" set to off and "On-remote help system" set to smart. When I press help it tries to auto fix the issue without asking questions.


----------



## crosbyct

Is squareeyes site down?

http://www.iconharmony.com/


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17808946
> 
> 
> So I have to ask if you're sure you're taking advantage of the Harmony's Activity oriented design philosophy?
> 
> 
> Bernie



Yes I understand the philosophy and employed it in setting up the remote.

It works when I use it, but seems to be finicky enough to cause problems when others use it. Perhaps it's signal strength or something.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17809683
> 
> 
> What help settings do you have enabled? I have "remote assistant" set to off and "On-remote help system" set to smart. When I press help it tries to auto fix the issue without asking questions.



Thanks, I'll give those a whirl. That "remote assistant" stuff is annoying as hell.


----------



## Clump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17805890
> 
> 
> When "Mute" is on the TV can you not press the display button to get rid of it? If so, add the display button to the end of the activity. Or you can create a sequence like "Mute, Display" and call it TV Speakers Off, then add that to the activity.



The "Muting" display stays on no matter what. The display button adds or removes other info. For the time being I'va added TV Volume - and TV Volume + soft buttons. Eventually I'll play with sending multiple volume down commands.


----------



## nathanjbrown

Hello All,


Forgive me as I know this is the most basic issues...But I'm pulling my hair out trying to get this setup properly:


I just purchased an XBOX 360 Elite for use as a Media Center Extender with Windows 7. If I add the XBOX 360 as a Game Console (with DVD) device to the Harmony One, the Harmony setup software fails to present me with any Media Center options (i.e. Watch TV).


I can set up a new Activity to "Play a Game," but I'm not presented with any options to setup a Watch TV activity or Listen To Music activity.


What am I missing? Do I need to add the XBOX 360 as a Media Center PC device? And if I do that, will "Play a Game" be an option for me?


I've searched many forums and everyone seems to setup the XBOX 360 as a gaming console...But those individuals don't seem to mention using the XBOX as a Media Center Extender.


Thanks.


Nathan


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17809701
> 
> 
> Is squareeyes site down?
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com/



I haven't checked for myself, but it's probably intermittent given his recent comment:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17792490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccathers* /forum/post/17792364
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is due to people receiving these remotes for Christmas, but the www.iconharmony.com is down. I think I saw earlier in this thread that the owner of that site (I apologize, I can't remember his name) monitors this thread for people reporting issues getting to his site.
> 
> 
> I am chomping at the bit to get some of these icons on my remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct that it's been going down intermittently the last few days due to high volume of holiday traffic.
> 
> it is back up now and i will continue to monitor it the next few days to keep it going.
> 
> sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> ,r
Click to expand...


----------



## CruelInventions

Yes, it's been intermittently active. If you're still having difficulty getting on the site and you are able to, try it again later on into the late night. That's when I got the website to work.


----------



## Sam S

Do any of you guys have the OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray player? Harmony does not recognize that model, and wants me to manually learn the codes. I find that strange, are the codes listed under another device?


What about AT&T U-verse box? Same story, Motorola QIP-1200.


----------



## Iceknyght

I have U-Verse, but with the Motorola VIP-1225 and all the codes were there for that... I had problems with the remote actually sending the signal consistently, but I found out that was more of the Motorola boxes fault... Although, I just upgraded to the 900 and it seems to be working a lot better...


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/17810709
> 
> 
> Yes, it's been intermittently active. If you're still having difficulty getting on the site and you are able to, try it again later on into the late night. That's when I got the website to work.



yup, you have a 3-4 hour window late night before the aussies start hitting it and it slows down again. currently working on a solution.

again, apologies for the inconvenience.

,r


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17811435
> 
> 
> I have U-Verse, but with the Motorola VIP-1225 and all the codes were there for that... I had problems with the remote actually sending the signal consistently, but I found out that was more of the Motorola boxes fault... Although, I just upgraded to the 900 and it seems to be working a lot better...



Ah, that was the ticket, VIP-1225 works perfect. Thanks Iceknyght.


Hoping an OPPO BPD-83 owner swings by....


----------



## CruelInventions

I'm really angry at this remote software right now.


general tip:

*Under no circumstances should you implement more than one series of command/device/etc. changes to your remote at a time!*


Yes, I know it's a pain and probably a repeat of advice already given plenty of times within this Proust-ian sized thread, but better to take the slow and steady approach than the "make all updates at once" approach. The reason being, if there is a problem with any one of the changes you attempt to implement.. _everything else gets kicked out anyway._

Specifically, just wasted over an hour of time updating the remote and none of the changes "took" for god knows what reason. Actually, the clue was in the final update step, which kept hanging up on some issue related to my Tivo PVR, about the "-" symbol needing to be IR learned or something (nothing related to my Tivo had I had even attempted to mess with during this update, btw). Did this learning process a few times, as vaguely instructed by the software (had to somewhat guess what it was requesting of me to do), then the Harmony software would state that the step was successful each time I tried, but then, still kicked me out of the final update stage again for the same reason.


Hoping for the best, I exited anyway, hoping all the other changes would work.


Of course not.











Lost a bunch of channel icon additions, a tedious process in and of itself, plus an attempt at a modification to the input being used by my cd player (another mini-ordeal which I have no idea if it would have worked anyway) and finally, the re-ordering of 10 pages worth of commands related to my Pioneer receiver. This latter aspect is utterly ridiculous too, manually having to up/down arrow a single line position at a time in order to get my most utilized touch screen-positioned buttons up to the first couple pages, which takes forever. Yes, there are a couple of options to make this somewhat easier, but still.. not nearly as easy as it could or should be.


Not sure if you can tell, but I'm a little frustrated right now.


----------



## Kai Winters

Wow that's too bad CruelI.

I've just made all sorts of changes to all my activities...I use 5 different activities...and had no problems at all when I updated the remote...matter of fact everything worked flawlessly.

Maybe their server was experiencing some sort of difficulty and your changes got caught up in it...hope it all works out for you.


----------



## CruelInventions

Thanks for the sympathy for my mad railings.











I'm attempting to go back in now, baby steps this time.. changing the cd player input to reflect the fact that I changed from optical cable connection to coax cable, but apparently, after 15 minutes of stumbling around in the Harmony software, there is no means to make this sort of change from within the Harmony software and I need to go back to the original receiver remote to make this adjustment. So much for the Harmony remote being able to control everything.


----------



## CruelInventions

Ok, I give up. Gonna call Harmony during business hours and let them try and figure it out. The final stage before update completion keeps getting hung up with this same resulting message:



> Quote:
> _The IR sequence for '.' does not exist.
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> 
> Try learning the . again for your PVR_



I have no idea what it wants from me, where to go, what steps to take, etc. Tried doing an IR learning adjustment for '.' which the Harmony software accepts, but that doesn't resolve the problem. Same message keeps popping up at the end.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/17809953
> 
> 
> Yes I understand the philosophy and employed it in setting up the remote.
> 
> It works when I use it, but seems to be finicky enough to cause problems when others use it. Perhaps it's signal strength or something.



are your power on delays and input delays overly long? make sure you tell anyone using the remote to keep it pointed at your devices the entire time it's sending signals.


sounds like they're probably not giving the remote enough time to send it's IR signals.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17811504
> 
> 
> Ah, that was the ticket, VIP-1225 works perfect. Thanks Iceknyght.
> 
> 
> Hoping an OPPO BPD-83 owner swings by....



Not a BDP-83 owner, but after reading your earlier post I tried adding one to my One devices and was successfull able to do so (I just answered "no" when it asked me if I had the OE remote and it gave me a fully populated database of commands... it never said there was a problem or error or suggested a "similar" device, which it will do when it cannot find matching device.


I suspect it may be asking if you have the OE remote just to determine which of the three code sets you may be using.


I also suspect from other posts I've seen that the basic code set is the same as for the Oppo DVD players, so you could also add a DV-980 and just learn any Blu-ray specific commands from the 83's remote.


----------



## Test123455

okay, this is driving me nuts and i only have a week and a half of break left. since no one knows if a sale will ever come up within a couple weeks, what if i just buy the remote somewhere and return it within 30 days?


i know thats kinda cruel, but so are these prices and im dying here


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17812369
> 
> 
> okay, this is driving me nuts and i only have a week and a half of break left. since no one knows if a sale will ever come up within a couple weeks, what if i just buy the remote somewhere and return it within 30 days?
> 
> 
> i know thats kinda cruel, but so are these prices and im dying here



Given the fire sales on the One around Black Friday and leading into Christmas. My guess is inventory is now sufficiently low that the retailers see no need to discount the remaining stock, for now. If, as I suspect, Logitech will announce the "800" at CES in a little more than a week, the final clearance of the One will commence in force, then. So maybe buy a One where you have a price protection, or wait an see if I'm right and get the 800. But, that one will probably hover near the $250 point unless it has an opening salvo of discounts like the One did before rising back to the 250 level.

My guess, the "800" will be the body & screen of the 900 and the color scheme of The One, ir only of course. Most likely running the newer software so PitA to upgrade. The people who can verify my guess would have to kill me if they did, so I'll wait and see how accurate I am.










Also:

When/If the 800 is announced should I include that model in this forum if it is as close to the One as I suspect or let someone start a different thread??


----------



## TonyB1966

With my H1 pretty much set-up, I'm doing "fun" stuff now like adding photos for the slide show, which I believe is just for when the unit is charging. Adding them now, as I post...


Is it possible to change the icons for the activities, like Watch TV? I'm guessing that we are stuck with what looks like a scarlet macaw / parrot...


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/17811443
> 
> 
> yup, you have a 3-4 hour window late night before the aussies start hitting it and it slows down again. currently working on a solution.
> 
> again, apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> ,r



No need to apologize. Without you I would have no icons. I appreciate all that you do! Thanks.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17812224
> 
> 
> Not a BDP-83 owner, but after reading your earlier post I tried adding one to my One devices and was successfull able to do so (I just answered "no" when it asked me if I had the OE remote and it gave me a fully populated database of commands... it never said there was a problem or error or suggested a "similar" device, which it will do when it cannot find matching device.
> 
> 
> I suspect it may be asking if you have the OE remote just to determine which of the three code sets you may be using.
> 
> 
> I also suspect from other posts I've seen that the basic code set is the same as for the Oppo DVD players, so you could also add a DV-980 and just learn any Blu-ray specific commands from the 83's remote.




That's great, I did just that and it seems to work fine! Thanks for the tip, jcalabria.


----------



## Bossyman

Noobie here!










I just opened up my brand-spanking new Harmony One...However, when I plug it in it's base to charge, I initially see the charging icon, then it disappears in a couple of seconds.


When I pick up the base and move it slightly, the icon comes back, but then disappears again. Is it charging, or do I have a faulty base/unit that is not charging properly? Thanks for the help.


----------



## crosbyct

Don't worry about the icon, it is charging.


----------



## Bossyman

Thanks for the quick response. I just read somewhere that I should NOT be using the set up disc (software CD) that it comes with. Huh???? Is there another way? Much thanks.


----------



## crosbyct

Go here and click on Downloads. Then pick which OS you are using and download the latest software.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/44...hub=1&cl=us,en


----------



## usace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17812806
> 
> 
> Is it possible to change the icons for the activities, like Watch TV? I'm guessing that we are stuck with what looks like a scarlet macaw / parrot...



I have the same question - can you customize these icons? I know the about the favorite channel icons, but what about other icons on the remote?


Another one I'm interested in is icons for the soft keys within an activity. For instance, one of my activities is called Playstation 3, which I have the IR2BT device installed. I would like for the LCD to display the circle, square, triangle, and X icons, but right now it just says "circle", "square", etc. I would think there would be a way to do this because my watch TV activity uses the Sci Atl 8300 cable box and the A, B, and C icons are shown on the LCD. I feel like I've seen a photo of the H1 LCD showing the circle, square, etc icons, so the ability is there. Maybe I need to email tech support and they can add these icons to it??


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bossyman* /forum/post/17814150
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I just read somewhere that I should NOT be using the set up disc (software CD) that it comes with. Huh???? Is there another way? Much thanks.



general rule of thumb is to never use any install disk that comes with anything other than maybe your operating system install disk.


the software is usually outdated and in need of updates before the product hits the shelf, save your time every time and download the latest software and drivers for anything direct from the manufacturers website.


i haven't used an install disk in years!


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17812369
> 
> 
> okay, this is driving me nuts and i only have a week and a half of break left. since no one knows if a sale will ever come up within a couple weeks, what if i just buy the remote somewhere and return it within 30 days?
> 
> 
> i know thats kinda cruel, but so are these prices and im dying here



Harmony does have cheaper remotes. I own a One and a 520. Both work beautifully.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17812806
> 
> 
> With my H1 pretty much set-up, I'm doing "fun" stuff now like adding photos for the slide show, which I believe is just for when the unit is charging. Adding them now, as I post...
> 
> 
> Is it possible to change the icons for the activities, like Watch TV? I'm guessing that we are stuck with what looks like a scarlet macaw / parrot...



You are correct. You cannot currently change the Icons associated with Activities. Also, be aware that although the slide show is nice (I have one set up on each of my One's), it will only run through the slides once when you put the One in the charging cradle. This is normal behavior.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17812369
> 
> 
> okay, this is driving me nuts and i only have a week and a half of break left. since no one knows if a sale will ever come up within a couple weeks, what if i just buy the remote somewhere and return it within 30 days?
> 
> 
> i know thats kinda cruel, but so are these prices and im dying here



So you're a student, and you have to have a $200 remote. May I ask what feature(s) the One has that you can't live without? Minus the color touchscreen, a $40 refurb harmony will work just as well. Heck, even my $10 one-for-all does all the macros my harmony can do.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17814414
> 
> 
> So you're a student, and you have to have a $200 remote. May I ask what feature(s) the One has that you can't live without? Minus the color touchscreen, a $40 refurb harmony will work just as well. Heck, even my $10 one-for-all does all the macros my harmony can do.



none of us NEED these remotes, if it were always about needs no one would buy anything cool!


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usace* /forum/post/17814261
> 
> 
> I have the same question - can you customize these icons? I know the about the favorite channel icons, but what about other icons on the remote?
> 
> 
> Another one I'm interested in is icons for the soft keys within an activity. For instance, one of my activities is called Playstation 3, which I have the IR2BT device installed. I would like for the LCD to display the circle, square, triangle, and X icons, but right now it just says "circle", "square", etc. I would think there would be a way to do this because my watch TV activity uses the Sci Atl 8300 cable box and the A, B, and C icons are shown on the LCD. I feel like I've seen a photo of the H1 LCD showing the circle, square, etc icons, so the ability is there. Maybe I need to email tech support and they can add these icons to it??



I have a Watch DVD Activity and it shows the PS3 Icons on my display O X Square Triangle


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/17814428
> 
> 
> none of us NEED these remotes, if it were always about needs no one would buy anything cool!



Very true. But if I had $200 burning a hole in my pocket, a cool remote would be the last thing I'd spend it on. A streaming blu-ray player or even an ipod touch would be much cooler (it also make a very cool remote, BTW).


----------



## usace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/17814469
> 
> 
> I have a Watch DVD Activity and it shows the PS3 Icons on my display O X Square Triangle



What device do you use for the IR to bluetooth conversion? I'm assuming this is why I don't have the icons available. When I added the 8300 cable box it automatically knew to use the A, B, and C icons. I'm using the IR2BT device to control the PS3 with the harmony, so maybe it doesn't have these icons available for this device? Or maybe it's tied to the name of the activity?? If I rename it watch DVD or BluRay then maybe it knows to use the icons with the PS3.


Hmmmm... Anybody else have any info on this??


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usace* /forum/post/17814873
> 
> 
> What device do you use for the IR to bluetooth conversion? I'm assuming this is why I don't have the icons available. When I added the 8300 cable box it automatically knew to use the A, B, and C icons. I'm using the IR2BT device to control the PS3 with the harmony, so maybe it doesn't have these icons available for this device? Or maybe it's tied to the name of the activity?? If I rename it watch DVD or BluRay then maybe it knows to use the icons with the PS3.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Anybody else have any info on this??



I have the Logitech Harmony adapter for the PS3, but I do not think that should matter. I may be wrong though


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17814796
> 
> 
> Very true. But if I had $200 burning a hole in my pocket, a cool remote would be the last thing I'd spend it on. A streaming blu-ray player or even an ipod touch would be much cooler (it also make a very cool remote, BTW).



different strokes for different folks.


i was asked what i wanted for xmas and opted for the harmony 900, greatest remote EVAR!


gave my mom my old H1


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usace* /forum/post/17814873
> 
> 
> What device do you use for the IR to bluetooth conversion? I'm assuming this is why I don't have the icons available. When I added the 8300 cable box it automatically knew to use the A, B, and C icons. I'm using the IR2BT device to control the PS3 with the harmony, so maybe it doesn't have these icons available for this device? Or maybe it's tied to the name of the activity?? If I rename it watch DVD or BluRay then maybe it knows to use the icons with the PS3.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Anybody else have any info on this??



I believe it varies by device. I have the Nyko IR usb dongle and I don't see the PS3 button icons. The soft buttons just say circle, square, triangle etc...


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> i was asked what i wanted for xmas and opted for the harmony 900, greatest remote EVAR!
> 
> 
> gave my mom my old H1



Same here! Well, except that I'll probably give my H1 to my friend and not my mom...


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17814976
> 
> 
> I believe it varies by device. I have the Nyko IR usb dongle and I don't see the PS3 button icons. The soft buttons just say circle, square, triangle etc...



I use the Nyko dongle as well and I DO have the circle, square, x, and triangle icons. You may need to delete your PS3 set-up and re-do it. There was an update to the Harmony database a while back that added the icons.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/15708873
> 
> 
> Logitech has made some changes to the way you set up a PS3 with a third party device. When you add the device, add it as a game console with dvd. Select Sony as the manufacturer, and for device name, enter Playstaion 3 NYKO Blu-Wave. The software will recognize this device and set it up correctly. You will even get real icons on the touch screen for the x, and circle etc. This has been talked about a lot on the logitech forums.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17814986
> 
> 
> Same here! Well, except that I'll probably give my H1 to my friend and not my mom...



got my mom a 520 i think last year and never had to help her once with it, she only have 3 components though. she loves her new one even more though. the 520's layout is pretty crappy.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17814356
> 
> 
> You are correct. You cannot currently change the Icons associated with Activities. Also, be aware that although the slide show is nice (I have one set up on each of my One's), it will only run through the slides once when you put the One in the charging cradle. This is normal behavior.



Thanks for confirming lforack. I put it in the cradle last night to test it, and the slide show came-on, but just for a few seconds, then stopped. If it was on the entire charging time, that might make it worthwhile. Do your slide shows display while charging, or just temporarily like I experienced? Maybe there's a setting that I missed. I was up late... Thanks.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17815112
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming lforack. I put it in the cradle last night to test it, and the slide show came-on, but just for a few seconds, then stopped. If it was on the entire charging time, that might make it worthwhile. Do your slide shows display while charging, or just temporarily like I experienced? Maybe there's a setting that I missed. I was up late... Thanks.



slide show can by started in the options. it's mostly a useless feature that didn't even make it to the harmony 900.


i however did have a slide show setup on my h1 that consisted of logos for my equipment.


----------



## sjschaff

Not sure if this has been asked but is it possible to set up the Harmony One to delay by say 30 seconds the power-on of a device that is part of the chain? I've got one that wants to come on too soon, that is well before other devices in the chain can work through all the EDID flags. So, it makes some decisions that are wrong and not corrected when finally all the other devices are up.


I see how you can do some delaying of how each device responds to button presses (so the Harmony can operate like the native remove). But the Power On Delay simply tells the Harmony how long the device takes to respond to using the power button. Seems that all you can do is either include or exclude a device from an activity and not control when the remote will send the cue to turn on the device.


I hope I'm wrong about this and that there's a way to manage this.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17815112
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming lforack. I put it in the cradle last night to test it, and the slide show came-on, but just for a few seconds, then stopped. If it was on the entire charging time, that might make it worthwhile. Do your slide shows display while charging, or just temporarily like I experienced? Maybe there's a setting that I missed. I was up late... Thanks.



You're welcome.


When you put the One in it's charging cradle, the slide show will play all of your stored slide pictures all the way through just ONCE and stop.


Lee


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/17815395
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked but is it possible to set up the Harmony One to delay by say 30 seconds the power-on of a device that is part of the chain? I've got one that wants to come on too soon, that is well before other devices in the chain can work through all the EDID flags. So, it makes some decisions that are wrong and not corrected when finally all the other devices are up.
> 
> 
> I see how you can do some delaying of how each device responds to button presses (so the Harmony can operate like the native remove). But the Power On Delay simply tells the Harmony how long the device takes to respond to using the power button. Seems that all you can do is either include or exclude a device from an activity and not control when the remote will send the cue to turn on the device.
> 
> 
> I hope I'm wrong about this and that there's a way to manage this.



You can go into the device tab for the device that takes a while to start up and change it's power up setting -- *See the "Adjust the delays (speed settings)" choice and then change the "Power On Delay" setting*. You shouldn't need to change the inter device or inter key settings for what you're describing. The delay settings are in milliseconds. For reference, my TV requires a 15 second delay (i.e., 15,000 milliseconds). The power up delay will tell the remote how long the particular device tales after receiving a power up command before it can be ready to see and accept other commands.


You can also change the order that your devices power up. Between power up delays and changing the order of power up, you should be able to resolve this.


Good luck.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17815591
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> When you put the One in it's charging cradle, the slide show will play all of your stored slide pictures all the way through just ONCE and stop.
> 
> 
> Lee



Lee, thanks for confirming again. I appreciate your promptness. Most kind. This for forum is a godsend.


Brandito, I wasn't aware that I could see these under Options. I think my wife will wear-out the battery a bit faster now though


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17815622
> 
> 
> You can go into the device tab for the device that takes a while to start up and change it's power up setting -- *See the "Adjust the delays (speed settings)" choice and then change the "Power On Delay" setting*. You shouldn't need to change the inter device or inter key settings for what you're describing. The delay settings are in milliseconds. For reference, my TV requires a 15 second delay (i.e., 15,000 milliseconds)
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Tried that. It doesn't do what I need done. The device starts immediately when the activity is startred, no matter the amount of delay I put in (I tried 30000ms). And I don't see any means for adding an event to a device that is not included in the activity, or somehow chaining activities.


Just noticed the following definition at the Logitech site:


>>> Power On Delay


>>> The Power On Delay is the amount of time that a device needs to “warm up” before receiving another command. For instance, when you turn on a device, >>> you may notice that the device needs a certain amount of time before it can receive another command from the remote.


That seems to bear out that this won't affect how the Harmony will operate for an activity...it will simply turn on all devices listed w/o any delay.


I also attempted to change the Interdevice delay to it's maximum of 25000ms and that almost worked. However, it's just not long enough to allow the display device to get to a point where it's settled to work the EDID flag process correctly with the video processor. Too bad. Guess I'll just have to manually manage the processor's activities.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/17815990
> 
> 
> Tried that. It doesn't do what I need done. The device starts immediately when the activity is startred, no matter the amount of delay I put in (I tried 30000ms). And I don't see any means for adding an event to a device that is not included in the activity, or somehow chaining activities.
> 
> 
> Just noticed the following definition at the Logitech site:
> 
> 
> >>> Power On Delay
> 
> 
> >>> The Power On Delay is the amount of time that a device needs to “warm up” before receiving another command. For instance, when you turn on a device, >>> you may notice that the device needs a certain amount of time before it can receive another command from the remote.
> 
> 
> That seems to bear out that this won't affect how the Harmony will operate for an activity...it will simply turn on all devices listed w/o any delay.
> 
> 
> I also attempted to change the Interdevice delay to it's maximum of 25000ms and that almost worked. However, it's just not long enough to allow the display device to get to a point where it's settled to work the EDID flag process correctly with the video processor. Too bad. Guess I'll just have to manually manage the processor's activities.



Yes, the Power Up Delay is a way to delay sending commands from the remote to the device until it's had a chance to get ready during power up. Re-reading what you posted it seems that you have an issue with at least one of the devices trying to talk to another one before it's ready. Another one of them isn't ready so it or the other ones then time out and give up. I thought a combination of power up delay and power up device-order changes might do the trick. Guess not.


OK. How about this?.... If you set the offending device to an Inter-device delay of 25000 AND then add a port change to that device in the activities that use it -- even if one isn't needed (kinda in the dark here on the device we're talking about) to get it renegotiating? Not sure if I'm making sense...


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/17815990
> 
> 
> Tried that. It doesn't do what I need done. The device starts immediately when the activity is startred, no matter the amount of delay I put in (I tried 30000ms). And I don't see any means for adding an event to a device that is not included in the activity, or somehow chaining activities.
> 
> 
> Just noticed the following definition at the Logitech site:
> 
> 
> >>> Power On Delay
> 
> 
> >>> The Power On Delay is the amount of time that a device needs to warm up before receiving another command. For instance, when you turn on a device, >>> you may notice that the device needs a certain amount of time before it can receive another command from the remote.
> 
> 
> That seems to bear out that this won't affect how the Harmony will operate for an activity...it will simply turn on all devices listed w/o any delay.
> 
> 
> I also attempted to change the Interdevice delay to it's maximum of 25000ms and that almost worked. However, it's just not long enough to allow the display device to get to a point where it's settled to work the EDID flag process correctly with the video processor. Too bad. Guess I'll just have to manually manage the processor's activities.



Not a perfect solution, but perhaps an easy one that is "good enough". Have you tired pressing the Help button on the Harmony when the problem occurs?


We have a different handshake problem that occurs sometimes between our devices. The devices are a Motorola 3400, Samsung sound system, and Samsung TV, all connected to each other via HDMI. Occasionally there will be a brief green screen and the sound will be out of sync with the picture. Pressing pause gets things back in sync. This problem used to always occur when initially turning on the TV and Audio system when we had a Motorola 6416 DVR. Now it no longer occurs at power on, but still occasionally occurs while watching TV. Pause always fixes it and nothing is lost.


----------



## Rinkledorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17812369
> 
> 
> okay, this is driving me nuts and i only have a week and a half of break left. since no one knows if a sale will ever come up within a couple weeks, what if i just buy the remote somewhere and return it within 30 days?
> 
> 
> i know thats kinda cruel, but so are these prices and im dying here



I'm gonna tell you what you want/need to hear. !!GET THE DANG REMOTE!! I've had mine since XMAS, and I'm enjoying the crap outta it. Grab your car keys and your wallet, and head to BB or wherever. Get the Harmony ONE and have fun.







Just do it.


----------



## Bossyman

Hi all, I'm having a major problem trying to get my XBox 360 to work with this remote. In fact, after I set up the settings on the website and attach my remote via cable to computer, I get a message that says it can't send settings from site to remote.


Anyone have XBox 360 issues?


----------



## dbmcclus

Joe,


You were absolutely correct! I went into the system setup on the HD receiver and changed the setting to not show duplicates. This works great. Thanks to everyone for their help!


Dennis


----------



## dbmcclus

Originally Posted by dbmcclus

Hello everyone, I am a newbie here who just received a Harmony ONe for Christmas. I have been on the phone two times with tech support and they were not able to help me. I have a Direct TV H-20 HD receiver. When I try to add HD channels to the favorties, here is my problem:


For instance, my channel 6 is Fox Network. There are two of them on my receiver, one is regular and the other channel right after is the FOX Network HD. The info on the receiver shows channel 6 and channel: BI6 (this is the HD channel. When I program channel 6 into my favorites, it takes me to the regular channel, not the HD. I then have to advance one more channel with the Harmony One. I tried entering channel: BI6 in the favorites but it is an invalid channel number. I also tried entering channel 6.1 at the advice of tech support. That does not work either. I have quite a few channels here that are broadcast in regualr and HD and are adjacent to each other. Can someone help? Thanks.


The problem you're having, and it's not really a problem, is with the receiver not the remote. Do you watch both the regular channel 6 and hd channel 6? You probably don't so you need to go into the menu for your receiver. There is a setting to tell it not to show duplicates so when you hit channel 6 on the Harmony it goes to channel 6.


Joe


Joe, you were absolutely correct. I made the setting change in the HD receiver setup. Works great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## dbmcclus

I have a new Samsung Blu-Ray model: BDP-1600 with a wireless dongle that works great. When the Blu-Ray is powered on, it gives you four choices with the colored feature buttons that show up as soft buttons on the Harnony One:


A=Blockbuster

B=Netflix

C=Pandora Radio

D=Youtube


I would like to creat an activity that would turn on the Blu-ray and then auto select feature C. I would call this activity "Play Pandora Radio". I would also create an activity for Netflix and Youtube. Does anyone know how to do this? I called tech support, but they could not make it work. I have not seen how you can add commands to an activity other than turning on and off diffent equipment.


Thanks for your assistance in advance.


Dennis


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbmcclus* /forum/post/17818366
> 
> 
> I have a new Samsung Blu-Ray model: BDP-1600 with a wireless dongle that works great. When the Blu-Ray is powered on, it gives you four choices with the colored feature buttons that show up as soft buttons on the Harnony One:
> 
> 
> A=Blockbuster
> 
> B=Netflix
> 
> C=Pandora Radio
> 
> D=Youtube
> 
> 
> I would like to creat an activity that would turn on the Blu-ray and then auto select feature C. I would call this activity "Play Pandora Radio". I would also create an activity for Netflix and Youtube. Does anyone know how to do this? I called tech support, but they could not make it work. I have not seen how you can add commands to an activity other than turning on and off diffent equipment.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your assistance in advance.
> 
> 
> Dennis



- Setup the activity like you would any other.

- Once it is setup go to the Activity tab and click on Settings for the Activity. Then choose "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity."

- Press Save and then press the next button until you get to the screen that says "Please review the actions for the Play Pandora Radio activity." Here is where you add the command.

- In the spot for "Add action for", select the Samsung and click Add.

- On the next screen use the first drop down to select the appropriate command, in this case the C button.



Now repeat the process for the other activities.


----------



## jamiee

Hey folks,


Picked up a Harmony one on Boxing Day (also have a 900 on order for my HTPC setup).... Anyway, while picking up the One, I also got a Yamaha RX-V1900 AVR.

Everything seems to be setup well enough, except for the fact that I can't scroll UP or DOWN in the Yamaha's setup menu using the harmony. Oldy, it will scroll LEFT and RIGHT without problem. The default remote works perfectly fine in all directions so I know the problem lies somewhere with the harmony one.


I've tried re-learning the commands in both standard and RAW modes, but still no joy.


All other functions to the Yamaha seem to work okay when controlled through the One.


Anyone have any thoughts?




P.S. Just to confirm that it's not a broken directional pad on the One, I've tested scrolling up/down/left/right on the various menus of my TV, HDTV Box, PS3, and HD DVD player. All work fine.



Components used:


AVR: Yamaha RX-V1900 (all components plugged into here via HDMI)

HDTV Box: Rogers Explorer 4250

LCD TV: Sharp LC-52D64U

HD DVD: Toshiba HD-A3

Game/Blu-ray: Sony PlayStation3


----------



## Bossyman

I read somewhwere that there is a way to have the Harmony One open the drawer on the new Sony Blu Ray DVD 460, even though there is no control for that on the original remote.


Has anyone figured out how to do that yet? Thanks.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamiee* /forum/post/17820426
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> Picked up a Harmony one on Boxing Day (also have a 900 on order for my HTPC setup).... Anyway, while picking up the One, I also got a Yamaha RX-V1900 AVR.
> 
> Everything seems to be setup well enough, except for the fact that I can't scroll UP or DOWN in the Yamaha's setup menu using the harmony. Oldy, it will scroll LEFT and RIGHT without problem. The default remote works perfectly fine in all directions so I know the problem lies somewhere with the harmony one.
> 
> 
> I've tried re-learning the commands in both standard and RAW modes, but still no joy.
> 
> 
> All other functions to the Yamaha seem to work okay when controlled through the One.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just to confirm that it's not a broken directional pad on the One, I've tested scrolling up/down/left/right on the various menus of my TV, HDTV Box, PS3, and HD DVD player. All work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Components used:
> 
> 
> AVR: Yamaha RX-V1900 (all components plugged into here via HDMI)
> 
> HDTV Box: Rogers Explorer 4250
> 
> LCD TV: Sharp LC-52D64U
> 
> HD DVD: Toshiba HD-A3
> 
> Game/Blu-ray: Sony PlayStation3



Does the "scroll up-down" perform other functions in other modes? For instance, on my amp I have to hit the "amp" button in order to get my scroll buttons learned. This is pretty unusual if those buttons perform the same function, all the time, as the left-right buttons. If nobody can solve this it's time to send an email to or call cust. svc.


----------



## mdavej

I think I saw a recent post about this. In that case, the up/down functions weren't assigned to the up/down buttons because of an error in the database. Just go in your activity to customize buttons and make sure the up/down buttons are assigned to the up/down commands.


----------



## jamiee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17820499
> 
> 
> Does the "scroll up-down" perform other functions in other modes? For instance, on my amp I have to hit the "amp" button in order to get my scroll buttons learned. This is pretty unusual if those buttons perform the same function, all the time, as the left-right buttons. If nobody can solve this it's time to send an email to or call cust. svc.



I did make sure that the original remote was in "amp" mode first (selections available are: AMP, TV, SOURCE) before trying to re-learn the scroll functions.


Now that I think about it, I should try the Harmony One on the Yamaha RX-Z7 that's hooked up to my HTPC. The original remotes for both it and the RX-V1900 are similar (though not exact) and I`m guessing function similarly.


But yes this is an odd problem


----------



## jamiee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17820913
> 
> 
> I think I saw a recent post about this. In that case, the up/down functions weren't assigned to the up/down buttons because of an error in the database. Just go in your activity to customize buttons and make sure the up/down buttons are assigned to the up/down commands.



Ah Ha!

That does indeed look to be the problem










The up/down functions were not assigned correctly. (UP = presetNext, and DOWN = nothing).


So I've re-assigned them and it works!

Only thing is that the up down command uses the up/down button which is located above the directional scroll pad on the Harmony.

Makes for slightly awkward usage... but at least the function now works.


I'll see if I can get things properly assigned in a bit.


Thanks for the hint


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17816665
> 
> 
> Yes, the Power Up Delay is a way to delay sending commands from the remote to the device until it's had a chance to get ready during power up. Re-reading what you posted it seems that you have an issue with at least one of the devices trying to talk to another one before it's ready. Another one of them isn't ready so it or the other ones then time out and give up. I thought a combination of power up delay and power up device-order changes might do the trick. Guess not.
> 
> 
> OK. How about this?.... If you set the offending device to an Inter-device delay of 25000 AND then add a port change to that device in the activities that use it -- even if one isn't needed (kinda in the dark here on the device we're talking about) to get it renegotiating? Not sure if I'm making sense...



Sorry. Should have indicated the device in question: DVDO Edge. Unless I turn it on manually after my projector, receiver, and dvr have "settled down" I don't get a clean picture. It's most noticeable when viewing any type of lettering from the source (DirecTV HD unit) either sent by the broadcast or using the remote to show, for example, program schedules. There are clear horizontal tails just off to the left of letters; runs vertically down the screen area. Odd but it must have something to do with the EDID negotiation between the projector and the Edge.


Anyway, what do you mean by port change?


----------



## oman321

Have you tried going into the activities which use that device and instruct that to be the last device to be powered on. Should be the bottom option when you go into it. You can probably add delays to the prior devices to help give you the time you need. Good luck.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/17823343
> 
> 
> Sorry. Should have indicated the device in question: DVDO Edge. Unless I turn it on manually after my projector, receiver, and dvr have "settled down" I don't get a clean picture. It's most noticeable when viewing any type of lettering from the source (DirecTV HD unit) either sent by the broadcast or using the remote to show, for example, program schedules. There are clear horizontal tails just off to the left of letters; runs vertically down the screen area. Odd but it must have something to do with the EDID negotiation between the projector and the Edge.
> 
> 
> Anyway, what do you mean by port change?



What I was thinking was that sometimes HDMI negotiations that are not completed in time can be 'fixed' by changing the HDMI 'port' in one of the devices from the one desired to another and then back. This causes both negotiating units to renegotiate again -- and since they've both settled by then, they get a clean connect. May not apply or work in this case but that's what I was thinking.


Good luck!


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17823572
> 
> 
> What I was thinking was that sometimes HDMI negotiations that are not completed in time can be 'fixed' by changing the HDMI 'port' in one of the devices from the one desired to another and then back. This causes both negotiating units to renegotiate again -- and since they've both settled by then, they get a clean connect. May not apply or work in this case but that's what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



So are you suggesting adding in the Edge device and setting it up for say a different HDMI port and then adding an action to have it switch to the correct port?


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/17823717
> 
> 
> So are you suggesting adding in the Edge device and setting it up for say a different HDMI port and then adding an action to have it switch to the correct port?



Yes. That's what I'm suggesting. Thanks for deciphering what I was trying to say. You might also need to add a delay in there too if everything hasn't settled yet but I think the flip-flop of ports MAY help with your issue. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Samsunging

Is the Harmony 900 the same as the ONE beside RF capabilities?


If so, if your components are out in the open what is the advantage of having RF technology?


Thanks


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/17817755
> 
> 
> I'm gonna tell you what you want/need to hear. !!GET THE DANG REMOTE!! I've had mine since XMAS, and I'm enjoying the crap outta it. Grab your car keys and your wallet, and head to BB or wherever. Get the Harmony ONE and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it.



haha, i am pretty sure its going to come to this within a couple days. prices have actually gone up in most places.


----------



## davejohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17826180
> 
> 
> haha, i am pretty sure its going to come to this within a couple days. prices have actually gone up in most places.



While not as low as some of the Black Friday prices, Abe's of Maine (abesofmaine.comn) has it for $189 with 1 cent shipping using the coupon code FRIEND10 for $10 off.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/17826083
> 
> 
> Is the Harmony 900 the same as the ONE beside RF capabilities?
> 
> 
> If so, if your components are out in the open what is the advantage of having RF technology?
> 
> 
> Thanks



not having to point the remote at the equipment.


hitting watching tv and not holding the remote for 10+ seconds.


also they're not the same. they have about the same outer shell (the 900 has the red, green, yellow and blue buttons) but the 900 is using a different os.


the color buttons alone are a big selling point for me. but never missing a command no matter where the remote is pointed is the biggest thing i liked.


----------



## StuJac

I can't get my Harmony to update. The software launches fine; I've been prompted to log-in and that's fine; made changes to the sequence of devices while powering on, etc. but I can't get past the 3% stage in updating. This means communication between the Harmony database and my software is fine but it won't communicate with the remote. I've changed ports (the usual port is somewhat troublesome but I have a reliable port that I just updated by GPS on). It could be the cable but I've tried 2 others now and still won't go past 3%. Logitech support is closed today, I guess obviously.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Rinkledorf

I am having the same problem. But now my remote won't work at all. The screen says, "Go to website to update settings". And do what? I don't see any FAQ's as to what my remote is telling me.


----------



## StuJac

Uh oh-you're sorta screwed. They are closed until Monday. I hope you have a back-up.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17827446
> 
> 
> I can't get my Harmony to update. The software launches fine; I've been prompted to log-in and that's fine; made changes to the sequence of devices while powering on, etc. but I can't get past the 3% stage in updating. This means communication between the Harmony database and my software is fine but it won't communicate with the remote. I've changed ports (the usual port is somewhat troublesome but I have a reliable port that I just updated by GPS on). It could be the cable but I've tried 2 others now and still won't go past 3%. Logitech support is closed today, I guess obviously.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/17827591
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem. But now my remote won't work at all. The screen says, "Go to website to update settings". And do what? I don't see any FAQ's as to what my remote is telling me.



Try going to this site http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...R%202.0.50727) I had that problem 2 years ago when I first got the One and this is where logitech sent me to. Hopefully it will work for you. I can't remember what the fix was, but my remotes update fine from the software now. You also might want to make sure you have the current version of the software. Don't use the disc that came with the remote, download the latest from logitech.


----------



## Rinkledorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17827640
> 
> 
> I hope you have a back-up.



Yes I do. I have the 7 remotes that it replaced.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17827686
> 
> 
> Try going to this site http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...R%202.0.50727) I had that problem 2 years ago when I first got the One and this is where logitech sent me to. Hopefully it will work for you. I can't remember what the fix was, but my remotes update fine from the software now. You also might want to make sure you have the current version of the software. Don't use the disc that came with the remote, download the latest from logitech.



Very well done. Thank you for that. I'm fixed. I hope this was just a one time glitch as it's worked perfectly until today.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17827789
> 
> 
> Very well done. Thank you for that. I'm fixed. I hope this was just a one time glitch as it's worked perfectly until today.



Glad it worked. I do remember that I spent an hour and a half with tech support back then before I got a new person on the line that knew what he was doing and sent me to this site. Worked like a charm. Now go enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## jcalabria

Now posted if you sign on with the Harmony software:


----------



## TonyB1966

I set-up an activity called "Watch USB" for viewing media on a USB stick or via a USB cable... Works fine, but I'm unable to have the H1 control the TV's (Samsung LN46B750) volume. I just tried learning, but to no avail.


Should one be able to control the TV's volume with the USB as the input? If so, kindly share any thoughts / ideas... Thank you.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17832446
> 
> 
> I set-up an activity called "Watch USB" for viewing media on a USB stick or via a USB cable... Works fine, but I'm unable to have the H1 control the TV's (Samsung LN46B750) volume. I just tried learning, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> Should one be able to control the TV's volume with the USB as the input? If so, kindly share any thoughts / ideas... Thank you.



Did you make sure that the TV volume control was assigned to the volume control for the USB Activity? You shouldn't have to use the learning function if your TV device is properly set up. Does the volume control work for your Watch TV activity? If so, then I doubt that the volume control is assigned in your USB activity. Go to "Customize Buttons" and double check.


----------



## TonyB1966

Yup, I did that alright badgerpilot. The more I think about it, there might have been some issues yesterday or last night. As I think the poster before me commented... It took a very long time for the H1 to sync, much longer than what I had seen previously. I'll try again later today and report back. Thanks.


----------



## jacksim

Hi. Just picked up a new Harmony One and was looking for a good place to store the charger base and found that my subwoofer could be ideal as it's close to an electrical outlet. My question is, will the sub or its magnetics affect the Harmony units?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksim* /forum/post/17834660
> 
> 
> Hi. Just picked up a new Harmony One and was looking for a good place to store the charger base and found that my subwoofer could be ideal as it's close to an electrical outlet. My question is, will the sub or its magnetics affect the Harmony units?



I would be more concerned with the vibrations.


----------



## Rinkledorf

Hey guys. Would it be possible to enter a phony device into the H1. For example, a Yamaha CD player, even if I don't have one?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/17836742
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Would it be possible to enter a phony device into the H1. For example, a Yamaha CD player, even if I don't have one?



Sure, no problem at all.


Well, maybe a small problem if you try to listen to it, but the Harmony will never tell anyone.


----------



## hawkster27

Greetings. I got the Harmony One for Christmas, and I'm surprised to find it much more useful than I expected. I've successfully got my Activities set up, and I'm now down to tweaking and fine tuning. Where I'm currently stuck is with my Oppo DV-983H DVD player. The Activity works as I want except for the final step, which is to eject the tray. I have to go to Devices and do this manually. (Yeah, I know, boo hoo.) Any ideas how I can get this final step to work? (FWIW, my LG BD390 blu-ray player _does_ eject as desired.)


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17837349
> 
> 
> Greetings. I got the Harmony One for Christmas, and I'm surprised to find it much more useful than I expected. I've successfully got my Activities set up, and I'm now down to tweaking and fine tuning. Where I'm currently stuck is with my Oppo DV-983H DVD player. The Activity works as I want except for the final step, which is to eject the tray. I have to go to Devices and do this manually. (Yeah, I know, boo hoo.) Any ideas how I can get this final step to work? (FWIW, my LG BD390 blu-ray player _does_ eject as desired.)



Go into your activity and review the settings, enter that you like the settings but want to add more control of the options for this activity, then in the page that asks you to review the settings you will see a "add action" section for entering the activity, click on the drop down, select the oppo, and then select the command. That should do it.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17834553
> 
> 
> Yup, I did that alright badgerpilot. The more I think about it, there might have been some issues yesterday or last night. As I think the poster before me commented... It took a very long time for the H1 to sync, much longer than what I had seen previously. I'll try again later today and report back. Thanks.



I was testing the volume with no USB inserted, and I'm pretty sure that was the issue. With a USB flash drive connected, the volume works. I thought it would still register with the volume icon on the screen, but I guess not... Done, thanks.


----------



## TonyB1966

As I check things off my "H1 to do list" before going back to work after the holidays... I have one more obstacle.


With this same activity "Watch USB", playing a video such as an AVI or MWV entails the use of the play button on the TV remote control, with the same for pause, rewind, fast-forward...


When I got into Customize Buttons, I don't see these commands for the TV. So, I go into Learn Command mode, and I don't see play, pause, etc as options.


For this activity, I want these H1's buttons to control media on the TV. I'm sure this must be doable. What might I be missing as I don't see the ability to do this with the choices provided... As always, thank you.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17834553
> 
> 
> Yup, I did that alright badgerpilot. The more I think about it, there might have been some issues yesterday or last night. As I think the poster before me commented... It took a very long time for the H1 to sync, much longer than what I had seen previously. I'll try again later today and report back. Thanks.



I got an email from Logitec apologizing for being down yesterday. All's well today.


----------



## razrx

Received mail from Logitech about the stuck at 3% problem and it's even showing in the remote software..good stuff


----------



## Rinkledorf

Got another question for ya. I'm having my Musical Fidelity 2 channel pre amp come on via a Monster power center. The power center is being turned on from a 12v trigger from my Rotel 1068 pre pro. The problem I'm having is that it takes about 10 seconds for the MF to come totally on. During this time, the correct input should be on but it's not. Do I need to adjust my delay for the MF and if so which one needs corrected?


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17837508
> 
> 
> Go into your activity and review the settings, enter that you like the settings but want to add more control of the options for this activity, then in the page that asks you to review the settings you will see a "add action" section for entering the activity, click on the drop down, select the oppo, and then select the command. That should do it.



Thanks for the response, badgerpilot. Yes, that should do it, but it doesn't. I guess this is a quirk of the Oppo I'll have to live with, dang it.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17840294
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, badgerpilot. Yes, that should do it, but it doesn't. I guess this is a quirk of the Oppo I'll have to live with, dang it.



I have a "soft key" defined in the Activity (Open/Close Tray) on the first page so after selecting "Oppo Blu Ray" activity once I have the "Hello" screen I hit that key and the tray opens..... (or closes).


Not quite what you wanted but no need to go into the device screen....


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17840294
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, badgerpilot. Yes, that should do it, but it doesn't. I guess this is a quirk of the Oppo I'll have to live with, dang it.



I am guessing that the oppo takes some time to start up before it will accept a command. Start up the oppo and time how long it takes before it will accept the eject command. Take that time, eg. 15 seconds or 15,000 milliseconds and use that for your "power on delay" under the devices section. That may solve your problem.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandito* /forum/post/17826917
> 
> 
> not having to point the remote at the equipment.
> 
> 
> hitting watching tv and not holding the remote for 10+ seconds.
> 
> 
> also they're not the same. they have about the same outer shell (the 900 has the red, green, yellow and blue buttons) but the 900 is using a different os.
> 
> 
> the color buttons alone are a big selling point for me. but never missing a command no matter where the remote is pointed is the biggest thing i liked.



Hmm, sounds like it's worth it to go with the 900.

To take advantage of the RF capabilities do I have to purchase something else? I heard someone mention a RF extender? Is this required to use the RF signal or is it just to extend the RF signal distance.


Sorry, I'm new to this.

Thanks


What do you guys think is it worth the extra $80-100? With the ONE do you have to make a point to direct it towards components for then to receive the signals? Some are my components are low and often with their stock remotes my coffee table gets in the way of the signal and I have to stand up or at least sit up to execute the command.


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17840920
> 
> 
> I am guessing that the oppo takes some time to start up before it will accept a command. Start up the oppo and time how long it takes before it will accept the eject command. Take that time, eg. 15 seconds or 15,000 milliseconds and use that for your "power on delay" under the devices section. That may solve your problem.



That's the ticket! The Oppo DV-983H requires a 3 second delay, as near as I could determine, so I set the delay to 5 seconds [too bad that the H1 doesn't offer 1 second increments between 1 and 10, but it's not that big a deal].


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/17841359
> 
> 
> Hmm, sounds like it's worth it to go with the 900.
> 
> To take advantage of the RF capabilities do I have to purchase something else? I heard someone mention a RF extender? Is this required to use the RF signal or is it just to extend the RF signal distance.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is it worth the extra $80-100? With the ONE do you have to make a point to direct it towards components for then to receive the signals? Some are my components are low and often with their stock remotes my coffee table gets in the way of the signal and I have to stand up or at least sit up to execute the command.



I've had my One's for almost 2 years now. If the RF had been available when I bought them, it would be a no brainer. When you have components that take a while to start up (see the previous post) (my HDDVD player takes almost 30 seconds to take a command) it would be very nice to not have to keep the remote pointed towards the receiver. With your situation and the coffee table, most definitely. The extra amount of money will save you a lot of aggravation.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17841572
> 
> 
> That's the ticket! The Oppo DV-983H requires a 3 second delay, as near as I could determine, so I set the delay to 5 seconds [too bad that the H1 doesn't offer 1 second increments between 1 and 10, but it's not that big a deal].



Glad to see it worked!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/17841359
> 
> 
> Hmm, sounds like it's worth it to go with the 900.
> 
> To take advantage of the RF capabilities do I have to purchase something else? I heard someone mention a RF extender? Is this required to use the RF signal or is it just to extend the RF signal distance.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is it worth the extra $80-100? With the ONE do you have to make a point to direct it towards components for then to receive the signals? Some are my components are low and often with their stock remotes my coffee table gets in the way of the signal and I have to stand up or at least sit up to execute the command.



I'd say it depends on the arrangement of your equipment and your seating areas, and who will be using it. In our case, and those of friends and family ranging from a four year old to people 20 times that age, and various room sizes and configurations that answer would always be the same. No, it would certainly not be worth the extra money for an RF remote and none of us have seriously considered it. There would be no advantage to us. The Harmony's have a strong IR signal that works very well and doesn't require precise positioning. It even works pointing it against the opposite wall and using the reflected signal.


But your situation may be different than the common ones.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17842229
> 
> 
> I'd say it depends on the arrangement of your equipment and your seating areas, and who will be using it. In our case, and those of friends and family ranging from a four year old to people 20 times that age, and various room sizes and configurations that answer would always be the same. No, it would certainly not be worth the extra money for an RF remote and none of us have seriously considered it. There would be no advantage to us. The Harmony's have a strong IR signal that works very well and doesn't require precise positioning. It even works pointing it against the opposite wall and using the reflected signal.
> 
> 
> But your situation may be different than the common ones.



I do have a rather direct line of site to my components and my living room is on the smaller side 15x12, the 12 being the distance from the couch to the components. So with that stated maybe I don't need the RF option. I would love to save the $100 and buy the ONE.


Like I said, I do sometimes have a problem with the stock remotes and the coffee table interfering with the signal on the 1st attempt. This is the one reason I'm worried about not getting the 900 and buying the ONE.


Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## peter17319

Here's a strange question. Is there any way to create the "Activities" button as a soft button?


I started noticing that my Activities button isn't responding like it used to, and I have to press it in a little harder than the other hard buttons. Not a big deal, but perhaps a sign of the button totally dying. I could live with that if I had an alternative.....


----------



## StuJac

If you'll read further back in this thread you'll see a discussion about "remote extenders." This is what solved my problem of lack of "line of sight" due to a coffee table. In my case, 6 of my 7 components are obscured by a coffee table. I got a remote extender and it solved my problems. A bit cheaper than forking over the extra money for the 900 with rf.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/17843214
> 
> 
> Here's a strange question. Is there any way to create the "Activities" button as a soft button?
> 
> 
> I started noticing that my Activities button isn't responding like it used to, and I have to press it in a little harder than the other hard buttons. Not a big deal, but perhaps a sign of the button totally dying. I could live with that if I had an alternative.....



If you're under warranty, I would contact Logitech and get your remote replaced.


----------



## Test123455

is the 900 better than the One?


----------



## David Susilo

same with 2 major additions:


1. hard buttons for the 4-colour BD control

2. RF capability


----------



## cuzed2

So after enduring this past weekend's 3% problem; I got my Harmony One programmed, up, and running. I must say this is a very slick unit - seems to be performing well.

*My dumb question;


I must be missing something that is way too obvious:

Is there a one button trick to shutting off an activity and powering down one's entire system?
*


When i finish a movie and go to shut my system down >> I can't believe I have to switch each component off by selecting devices and powering off each device separately


----------



## oman321

You funny cuzed2










It's the button at the top left above the screen. Has a power symbol (circle with a line cutting thru the top of it).


Just in case, you shouldn't have to do what you suggest to shut down any device unless you have a custom circumstance and want to do something special that way i.e. I control my star panel that way.


You go from activity to activity and the components not being used should shut off and the new ones come on. When hitting all off button it should do just that.


Enjoy.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/17846015
> 
> 
> So after enduring this past weekend's 3% problem; I got my Harmony One programmed, up, and running. I must say this is a very slick unit - seems to be performing well.
> 
> *My dumb question;
> 
> 
> I must be missing something that is way too obvious:
> 
> Is there a one button trick to shutting off an activity and powering down one's entire system?
> *
> 
> 
> When i finish a movie and go to shut my system down >> I can't believe I have to switch each component off by selecting devices and powering off each device separately



Upper left corner of the remote is the small, round, power off button. No, you should rarely have to go into the devices for much of anything. Never to power off. Hope that helps.


----------



## Iceknyght




> Quote:
> So after enduring this past weekend's 3% problem; I got my Harmony One programmed, up, and running. I must say this is a very slick unit - seems to be performing well.
> 
> 
> My dumb question;
> 
> 
> I must be missing something that is way too obvious:
> 
> Is there a one button trick to shutting off an activity and powering down one's entire system?
> 
> 
> 
> When i finish a movie and go to shut my system down >> I can't believe I have to switch each component off by selecting devices and powering off each device separately



Use the power button on the top left corner. It powers off everything and brings you back to the general Activities screen.


Ack! You beat me to it! LOL!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/17846015
> 
> 
> ...*My dumb question;
> 
> 
> I must be missing something that is way too obvious:
> 
> Is there a one button trick to shutting off an activity and powering down one's entire system?
> *
> 
> 
> When i finish a movie and go to shut my system down >> I can't believe I have to switch each component off by selecting devices and powering off each device separately



Top left hard button that says, "Off".


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17846184
> 
> 
> Top left hard button that says, "Off".



i use the off button too!


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/17846015
> 
> 
> So after enduring this past weekend's 3% problem; I got my Harmony One programmed, up, and running. I must say this is a very slick unit - seems to be performing well.
> 
> *My dumb question;
> 
> 
> I must be missing something that is way too obvious:
> 
> Is there a one button trick to shutting off an activity and powering down one's entire system?
> *
> 
> 
> When i finish a movie and go to shut my system down >> I can't believe I have to switch each component off by selecting devices and powering off each device separately



I trust you have already figured out about the "off" button







so I'll just add that I occasionally use the device mode to shut off my DVD player.


On occasion we forget to take the disc out of the player before switching activities or shutting the whole system down. Rather than going into the Activity just to get the disc out we just hit the eject button on the player. My DVD player has a power button that turns power on/off, but to leave it on standby requires the button to be "on" so the unit has to be put into standby with a remote. In this case I just hit devices > DVD and my first soft button is the power off (standby) button.


----------



## cuzed2

*DUH* - my bad!

Power off button >> now why didn't I think to look for that...


----------



## Juan Calavera

I haven't seen anyone answer this from 12/29, so here's my solution:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/17811905
> 
> 
> Ok, I give up. Gonna call Harmony during business hours and let them try and figure it out. The final stage before update completion keeps getting hung up with this same resulting message:
> 
> 
> The IR sequence for '.' does not exist.
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> 
> Try learning the . again for your PVR
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it wants from me, where to go, what steps to take, etc. Tried doing an IR learning adjustment for '.' which the Harmony software accepts, but that doesn't resolve the problem. Same message keeps popping up at the end.



Apparently a period (or "dot") isn't in the user character set, so you must instead use a - (or "short dash"). For instance, if you're programming in a favorite subchannel like 9.2, you must type it in a s 9-2. And obviously you must avoid periods everywhere else, too.


Oh, BTW, since I got no response to my earlier inquiry about the device-killing messages *Configuration Corrupted / Go to website to update settings*, I have since just exchanged my damaged-beyond-repair Harmony One for another new one at Best Buy. Info gleaned from the Logitech user forums led me to the conclusion that the remote was cooked, and Best Buy agreed.

I am being very careful about how I update this new unit (no Slide Show, for example, which was the last update before the old unit went kerflooie) and now my new Harmony One works just fine.

There was a link offered earlier for this error messge ( http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...R%202.0.50727 ) but it only took me to the main Harmony sales site. But thanks for the gesture.
_(I never even received a response from TagaLogitech tech support on this issue, either, for the record.)_


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17838042
> 
> 
> As I check things off my "H1 to do list" before going back to work after the holidays... I have one more obstacle.
> 
> 
> With this same activity "Watch USB", playing a video such as an AVI or MWV entails the use of the play button on the TV remote control, with the same for pause, rewind, fast-forward...
> 
> 
> When I got into Customize Buttons, I don't see these commands for the TV. So, I go into Learn Command mode, and I don't see play, pause, etc as options.
> 
> 
> For this activity, I want these H1's buttons to control media on the TV. I'm sure this must be doable. What might I be missing as I don't see the ability to do this with the choices provided... As always, thank you.



I'm guessing that others here were not sure about this one...


Well, I'm on the phone now with the Harmony folks; and the gal (Lynn) is awesome. As it turns-out, the user would not be able to do this him/herself. Apparently these are "no play" buttons, or something to that effect. She needed to copy some things over, and all seems to be working fine now.


Really impressed with the support.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17847990
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that others here were not sure about this one...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on the phone now with the Harmony folks; and the gal (Lynn) is awesome. As it turns-out, the user would not be able to do this him/herself. Apparently these are "no play" buttons, or something to that effect. She needed to copy some things over, and all seems to be working fine now.
> 
> 
> Really impressed with the support.



It's great that Harmony customer service treated you right and got you going, but it is quite simple to add the new commands yourself as well.


At the bottom of the "Learn IR" page for a device (your TV), there is a single box labeled "Learn A New Command", where you can create and learn new commands:











You just replace the "MyNewCommand" label with the name you want for the command, then click on "Learn New Command" button. After each command is learned, it is appended to the bottom of your command database. As you can see, I had the exact same situation you described and my TV's transport commands are now appended to the command list.


----------



## Doug Mac

"The IR sequence for '.' does not exist" when trying to download to the remote compliant seems to pop up occassionally on the forum.


I had it happen and it drove me crazy. Harmony support couldn't figure it out. It occured when I added a new STB device.


The middle of the night light finally came on - I had my favorities with icons set with channels using the '.' (ie ch 29.19) before adding the STB and did not change the favorities to the STB three digit channel code (ie ch 890) when I added the STB device


Stupid on my part


----------



## Bob222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/15624789
> 
> 
> The other day I pick up my One from its recharging station, and it was very hot to the touch (in the area behind the screen) -- and the screen itself had a black mark obscuring part of the screen (about the size of a penny). This black mark corresponded with about where the heat was coming from. I also noticed that it wasn't fully charged -- but it had been on the station for at least 24 hours.
> 
> 
> I thought the screen was ruined.
> 
> 
> I removed the battery and reinserted so that it rebooted. It then eventually cooled down -- and after about 45 minutes or so the mark on the screen faded and eventually went away entirely.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this before? Could it be it was just not sitting right on the recharging station or something? Now I'm concerned if its not on the recharger exactly right the thing will be ruined or catch on fire or something.




caesar1, I know this is a year old post but did you ever get this issue resolved? My 2 month old remote just developed the same problem today with it being very hot on the top end after charging. I did not notice a black mark on the screen. I usually put the remote in the cradle every night. Logitech FAQ says it's safe to do so.


I would appreciate any info before I call Logitech. Thank you.


----------



## tpazk

Hi I am a new owner of H1 an having a problem getting my Dish 722K to respond, I have contacted Dish an Logitech an getting the run around each saying to contact each other. With in the Dish system info my primary remote address is set to 1 and I am using the #1 remote which is set to IR. My TV and mini system will turn on, an if I leave the Dish unit on all the time it will bring up the picture but unable to change channels or get any of the normal dish buttons to respond. Except for the volume buttons which work an are controled by the mini system all other customize buttons are set to PVR.


----------



## shturm

Does anybody have an idea for a nice case for Harmony One?


I'm afraid to drop and break such an expensive device, and would like to protect it a little bit, if at all possible.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17848448
> 
> 
> It's great that Harmony customer service treated you right and got you going, but it is quite simple to add the new commands yourself as well.
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the "Learn IR" page for a device (your TV), there is a single box labeled "Learn A New Command", where you can create and learn new commands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just replace the "MyNewCommand" label with the name you want for the command, then click on "Learn New Command" button. After each command is learned, it is appended to the bottom of your command database. As you can see, I had the exact same situation you described and my TV's transport commands are now appended to the command list.



jcalabria, thank you for the response. I did see that "MyNewCommand" button, but did not try it. The rep I spoke with said that I needed their assistance though, so I'm not sure that would have done it... But, it seems that you had a similar issue. Hmmm....


FWIW, it was not easy for her to get those buttons to work on the H1. After 5 tries (me updating after her changes), play, pause, stop and FW now work! But, she was unable to get RWD to function. She finally said that she'll escalate and I'm to receive a call back, soon...


If the "MyNewCommand" will allow me to assign my TV remote's play, pause stop, FWD and RWD to the H1's, that's cool. I sort of thought this might be for creating "soft" buttons up on top, on the display screen...


----------



## Merlin803

I just picked up a used H1 remote and it works perfectly except it seems to have a real hard time using the "learning" function.


After many tries (using 2 different remotes), it finally picked up 2 learned commands.


Does anyone have any tips for making this work better?


----------



## oman321

Over the holidays I was programming my 1100 and it to was having a hard time learning the IR commands from a different remote. A day or two later it seemed to have worked ok for 2 out of 3 commands I needed to teach it.


What's not shown in the screenshot above is if you click custom on the right hand side it will allow you to teach the command in raw mode which makes it a little easier if you are trying to learn a multi button press or are struggling with learning a regular IR command.


The funny thing is that the 3rd command I was trying to teach my 1100 was a 2 button press command (similar to the 1st two) and it wouldn't take for some reason. I then went back to the basic screen, entered a new command name and taught the 3rd command successfully. So I think 1st that the software may have been a little buggy, I know some folks were getting a 3% hang up when updating, or that Logitech's servers were being hit hard with Holiday traffic and this may have been creating issues as well.

If you still have trouble learning commands now try raw or try renaming and re-doing.


----------



## jcalabria

Make sure when you are teaching the remote new commands that it is shielded from the light output of your computer display... the horizontal refresh rate of most displays is in the same neighborhood as the IR modulation rate of most remotes and can interfere. An especially bad example would be to hold the remotes over the keyboard of a notebook computer... the LCD panel inches away can really mess with things.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17851497
> 
> 
> I sort of thought this might be for creating "soft" buttons up on top, on the display screen...



The "Customize Buttons/Additional Buttons" function is for adding/rearranging soft buttons.


"The Learn IR/Add New Command" is for adding IR commands to the database. The basic IR command must exist in the database before you can assign it to a button, whether hard or soft. Once added to the database, it will appear in the drop down list of commands you can assign to any key.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17852757
> 
> 
> Make sure when you are teaching the remote new commands that it is shielded from the light output of your computer display... the vertical refresh rate of most displays is in the same neighborhood as the IR modulation rate of most remotes and can interfere. An especially bad example would be to hold the remotes over the keyboard of a notebook computer... the LCD panel inches away can really mess with things.



Nice tip jcalabria. I was using a laptop cant but I can't recall how close I might have had the remote to the keyboard or screen 1st go around. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17852826
> 
> 
> The "Customize Buttons/Additional Buttons" function is for adding/rearranging soft buttons.
> 
> 
> "The Learn IR/Add New Command" is for adding IR commands to the database. The basic IR command must exist in the database before you can assign it to a button, whether hard or soft. Once added to the database, it will appear in the drop down list of commands you can assign to any key.



jcalabria, thanks for the clarification. I will ask if that is how the rep was able to get those buttons to work as desired, except that one. Would be nice if I can tackle this myself... Thanks again.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17853710
> 
> 
> jcalabria, thanks for the clarification. I will ask if that is how the rep was able to get those buttons to work as desired, except that one. Would be nice if I can tackle this myself... Thanks again.



Just try it... if they already added a "Play" command, for example, just call your own version "Play2". No harm having both commands in your database. You can pick either one when you assign commands to a button.


Did you mention what brand of TV you had? I had absolutely no problems adding/learning the USB media transport commands for my Samsung TV.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpazk* /forum/post/17851126
> 
> 
> Hi I am a new owner of H1 an having a problem getting my Dish 722K to respond, I have contacted Dish an Logitech an getting the run around each saying to contact each other. With in the Dish system info my primary remote address is set to 1 and I am using the #1 remote which is set to IR. My TV and mini system will turn on, an if I leave the Dish unit on all the time it will bring up the picture but unable to change channels or get any of the normal dish buttons to respond. Except for the volume buttons which work an are controled by the mini system all other customize buttons are set to PVR.



I had the same problem. I've had the H1 for almost a year but I was using it with a vip622. Then I got upgraded to a 722K last week. After programming the H1 for the 722K it would not work. Within the Harmony software I told it that it wasn't controlling the 722K and it had me do a quick learn sequence of just a few buttons (I think up, down and select). After that it magically started working and has worked fine since.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shturm* /forum/post/17851343
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an idea for a nice case for Harmony One?
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to drop and break such an expensive device, and would like to protect it a little bit, if at all possible.



I have had mine for almost a year. I leave it laying around on the couch or on the side table. We have 3 kids and 2 of them are toddlers. The remote has been sat on and dropped (on carpet) countless times. So far the remote keeps on working and I have no major scratches or scuffs. It has been rock solid.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17853991
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I've had the H1 for almost a year but I was using it with a vip622. Then I got upgraded to a 722K last week. After programming the H1 for the 722K it would not work. Within the Harmony software I told it that it wasn't controlling the 722K and it had me do a quick learn sequence of just a few buttons (I think up, down and select). After that it magically started working and has worked fine since.



FYI, you can jump directly into that mode by selecting "Confirm IR"... very useful function for matching code sets for devices that have multiple possible code sets.


----------



## tpazk

Thanks Jcalabria and Crosbyct I will try your sugesstions later.


----------



## peter17319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter17319* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a strange question. Is there any way to create the "Activities" button as a soft button?
> 
> 
> I started noticing that my Activities button isn't responding like it used to, and I have to press it in a little harder than the other hard buttons. Not a big deal, but perhaps a sign of the button totally dying. I could live with that if I had an alternative.....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17844851
> 
> 
> If you're under warranty, I would contact Logitech and get your remote replaced.




Nope, it's over a year old and I'm out of warranty.


So is there any way to create a new "Activities" button on the touchscreen, just in case that button dies on me?


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17852757
> 
> 
> Make sure when you are teaching the remote new commands that it is shielded from the light output of your computer display... the horizontal refresh rate of most displays is in the same neighborhood as the IR modulation rate of most remotes and can interfere. An especially bad example would be to hold the remotes over the keyboard of a notebook computer... the LCD panel inches away can really mess with things.



Wow, I never would have thought of that but guess what? I was doing it just inches from my pc's lcd, lol.


I'll have to retry it! thanks!


----------



## Bob222

It's still doing it. Top of remote is very hot after charging. I'm not taking any chances with this thing. It's going back.


----------



## theSteam

I seem to have lost/misplaced my usb cable for my One. Is there anything special about it that I would need a new cable from Logitech?


Thanks,

Douglas


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theSteam* /forum/post/17856521
> 
> 
> I seem to have lost/misplaced my usb cable for my One. Is there anything special about it that I would need a new cable from Logitech?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Douglas



I am using a standard one just fine


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Nope, I just use the MiniUSB that's permanently plugged into my PC.


----------



## theSteam

thanks again


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17853906
> 
> 
> Just try it... if they already added a "Play" command, for example, just call your own version "Play2". No harm having both commands in your database. You can pick either one when you assign commands to a button.
> 
> 
> Did you mention what brand of TV you had? I had absolutely no problems adding/learning the USB media transport commands for my Samsung TV.



I'm working through the night (busy at work), so I won't be able to do any work on the H1 today. I will do some experimenting, as you recommend. Oh, I have a Samsung LN46B750... Looks like I should be good to go, given your experiences. I'll report back when I have time to play with it some more...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* /forum/post/17858560
> 
> 
> I'm working through the night (busy at work), so I won't be able to do any work on the H1 today. I will do some experimenting, as you recommend. Oh, I have a Samsung LN46B750... Looks like I should be good to go, given your experiences. I'll report back when I have time to play with it some more...



Good luck... let us know how it goes.


----------



## tpazk

Originally Posted by crosbyct

I had the same problem. I've had the H1 for almost a year but I was using it with a vip622. Then I got upgraded to a 722K last week. After programming the H1 for the 722K it would not work. Within the Harmony software I told it that it wasn't controlling the 722K and it had me do a quick learn sequence of just a few buttons (I think up, down and select). After that it magically started working and has worked fine since.


FYI, you can jump directly into that mode by selecting "Confirm IR"... very useful function for matching code sets for devices that have multiple possible code sets.



I have confirmed my IR an increased my inter delay and I can get my Dish 722k to turn on but still no response from the buttons, I called logitech again an there are submitting me to a 2nd level rep 3-5 days.


----------



## Test123455

my buddy at frys can get it for me for $181.xx including tax, i think i may go for it tomorrow. it seems like i always get screwed over with these sales lol.


i figure if i see a better price, i can always go back to frys and return it.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17858664
> 
> 
> Good luck... let us know how it goes.



jcalabria, well, it does seem that's what the rep did... create a new command as I now see those function buttons at the bottom (play, pause, stop, ff and rwd). As you might remember, rwd was the only one that did not work. I checked that box and did a face-to-face remote learn that registered, but still didn't work...


But, I now know why. It doesn't work on the actual Samsung remote also! I feel like an idiot. I checked play and a few others, but I guess not that one... I believe this is dependent upon the video being viewed (AVI, MWV, etc...). This is on an AVI where all work, except rwd... On an MWV, only play, pause and stop work. Would you be able to confirm? Not sure if you have any videos you can try though, so it's ok...


It seems that the H1 is doing what it should.


Thanks much! Tony (half Calabrese, in case that's what your ID refers to)


----------



## Test123455

i just bought one!!


before i post official impressions or anything (im really excited and have a LOT to do lol), i was wondering:


1)is the latest firmware 3.2?


2)are the crazy green/other color lines that show up on reboot normal?


3)is it normal to hear a rattle towards the top?


4)do you guys use screen protectors with this? its just a remote and i really dont want to but dunno if i should hah.


thanks!


Questions:


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17867446
> 
> 
> i just bought one!!
> 
> 
> before i post official impressions or anything (im really excited and have a LOT to do lol), i was wondering:
> 
> 
> 1)is the latest firmware 3.2?
> 
> 
> 2)are the crazy green/other color lines that show up on reboot normal?
> 
> 
> 3)is it normal to hear a rattle towards the top?
> 
> 
> 4)do you guys use screen protectors with this? its just a remote and i really dont want to but dunno if i should hah.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Questions:



1. the remote will update the firmware automatically when available, you don't need to worry about this.


2. yes so long as it only happens at reboot


3. you should really read the FAQ at the beginning of this thread but yes, that's normal, it's the motion sensor


4. some people do, but they're totally not needed, the remote doesn't scratch easily AT ALL.


----------



## Test123455

thanks Brandito!


Everything is good so far except there seems to be a minuscule speck of dust underneath the screen or something.







its not a dead pixel as i can change the angle of view and its not one fixed spot.


son of a gun, guess ive gotta return it.


----------



## Merlin803

I am really liking this remote so far! (can't complain about the price either as I bought it used off of someone for $115!)


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17867925
> 
> 
> thanks Brandito!
> 
> 
> Everything is good so far except there seems to be a minuscule speck of dust underneath the screen or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a dead pixel as i can change the angle of view and its not one fixed spot.
> 
> 
> son of a gun, guess ive gotta return it.



in addition to this suckage, i have to get the logitech ps3 harmony adapter. thats another $50.


----------



## jalyst

so what's everyone's opinion, if one doesn't need RF is this the best harmony?

Guess this thread's biased


----------



## StuJac

Yes- it is biased but that shouldn't get in the way of a good plug; if you have clear line of site (or even if you don't you can use an ir extender for 50 bucks) it's the bomb!


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17868942
> 
> 
> in addition to this suckage, i have to get the logitech ps3 harmony adapter. thats another $50.



This is because the PS3 uses bluetooth for controllers, remotes and other peripherals. There are no universal remotes that natively support bluetooth (that I'm aware of) so this isn't just a Harmony One thing.


There are other cheaper options if you don't care about being able to power the PS3 on







.


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17868942
> 
> 
> in addition to this suckage, i have to get the logitech ps3 harmony adapter. thats another $50.



I just got the PS3 adapter from Amazon the other day, finally. It paired with the PS3 with no problem, and setting up the Harmony One was also easy.


Finally, back down to a single remote again, and everything works! Yayyy!


----------



## jalyst

some have suggested the 785 is far better value of you don't need the touch screen?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/17869999
> 
> 
> Yes- it is biased but that shouldn't get in the way of a good plug; if you have clear line of site (or even if you don't you can use an ir extender for 50 bucks) it's the bomb!


----------



## Test123455

Thanks guys, i ordered the logitech adapter. With this, my HT setup will truly be complete. The remote itself really is amazing. even i, with only 2-3 devices, benefit greatly from it, and its so simple to use!


the only thing for me was the cost...if i would have waited i could have got it for much cheaper (hello amazon $160 for adapter+remote deal!







), but im sick of waiting. plus i can always return it to frys if i find it for cheaper (i have 30 days, and there is a defect, so id return/exchange anyway).


Has anyone else (or has anyone heard of) dust being underneath the screen? Its one speck but its really annoying!!


----------



## pbarach

Here I am minding my own business, watching a DVD with my Harmony One sitting on the arm of the sofa, when my AVR suddenly switches from its DVD input to TUNER, and now I am listening to FM radio (with the TV and the DVD player operating unchanged)... This has happened twice. There are no other remotes in the room, I didn't push the Logitech buttons by accident. Any idea what's going on? I have a Denon 3805 AV receiver.


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17871456
> 
> 
> Has anyone else (or has anyone heard of) dust being underneath the screen? Its one speck but its really annoying!!



in addition to this, is there anyway to edit a macro to turn the ps3 off? for some reason when i go to device-->playstation 3--->poweroff, it goes to the menu with:


turn system off

turn controller off


and it highlights turn system off, then goes down to turn controller off, then back to turn system off and finally turns it off. i want to make it just stay on turn system off, and then select it.


also, when i used the 'off' button (top left), and my tv and receiver were on, while the ps3 was off, it turned the tv/receiver OFF, and the ps3 ON. any ideas why? lol


thanks a lot


----------



## MrFC1000

Help! Love the remote and everything works great, except for one strange thing I can't seem to fix. I apologize if this has been asked before, but my search didn't pull this up in any way I could find. First the set-up:


All Components running to a Pioneer Receiver 1019AH:

1. XBox 360 thru HDMI

2. PS3 thru HDMI

3. Wii thru component video + analog audio

4. Comcast Motorola DVR thru component video + analog audio


Then, one single HDMI cable from the Pioneer AVR to an LG 55LH90 LED/LCD TV.


So, the Pioneer AVR is used to control the volume on all my activities, with the TV volume just previously set to zero, so I don't need to send a mute command. This works for EVERYTHING, EXCEPT the Comcast "Watch TV" activity. For some reason, on the "Watch TV" activity, even though I have set it to allow the Pioneer AVR to control the volume, the Harmony still controls the TV volume instead. It works fine for every other activity, except this one. Even the Wii has the exact same set-up, but the Harmony correctly controls the AVR volume on the "Play Wii" activity.


What could I possibly be missing here?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrFC1000* /forum/post/17885201
> 
> For some reason, on the "Watch TV" activity, even though I have set it to allow the Pioneer AVR to control the volume, the Harmony still controls the TV volume instead. It works fine for every other activity, except this one. Even the Wii has the exact same set-up, but the Harmony correctly controls the AVR volume on the "Play Wii" activity.
> 
> 
> What could I possibly be missing here?



- My suggestion would be to go into the Activity setup (Customize Buttons) and look at how the buttons are mapped. Just double check to make sure the Volume Up and Down are assigned to the receiver.


----------



## MrFC1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17885291
> 
> 
> - My suggestion would be to go into the Activity setup (Customize Buttons) and look at how the buttons are mapped. Just double check to make sure the Volume Up and Down are assigned to the receiver.



Wow, that was easy lol. Here I was trying to re-learn the commands, etc, and I didn't realize you could go in and make that kind of change to the buttons.


Now, are custom icons only useable for channels, or can you replace the standard ones for the activities?


Thanks guys!


----------



## MrFC1000

Nevermind, I now know yuo cannot customize the Activity Icons :-(


----------



## Limp Fox

what is the difference between the Harmony 1000 and 1100? IS the 1100 worth the $150 or so more that you'll pay for it?


Thanks

Judd


----------



## mdavej

Don't know if it matters to you or not, but you lose sequences going to the 1100. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Test123455

1)Has anyone else heard of dust being underneath the screen?


2)when i used the 'off' button (top left), and my tv and receiver were on, while the ps3 was off, it turned the tv/receiver OFF, and the ps3 ON. any ideas why?


3)is there anyway to edit a macro to turn the ps3 off? for some reason when i go to device-->playstation 3--->poweroff, it goes to the menu with:


turn system off

turn controller off


and it highlights turn system off, then goes down to turn controller off, then back to turn system off and finally turns it off. i want to make it just stay on turn system off, and then select it.


thanks a lot


----------



## Limp Fox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17890173
> 
> 
> Don't know if it matters to you or not, but you lose sequences going to the 1100. That would be a deal breaker for me.



can you elaborate please?


Thanks

Judd


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limp Fox* /forum/post/17886315
> 
> 
> what is the difference between the Harmony 1000 and 1100? IS the 1100 worth the $150 or so more that you'll pay for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Judd



with full disclosure, i did not pay for either remote, but if i had the money i'd spring the extra $150 for a 1100. i have both the 1100 and the 1000 inhouse for testing and i wouldn't even give the 1000 away to anyone. it was a good concept, but poorly implemented and buggy. mine only froze once, but i've read of others' freezing often enough to instigate a return or exchange. the 1100 feels like the 1000 do-over. i have read of a 1000 fix via fw update, but i haven't kept up on that. you might research to see if it still has problems.


compared:


1. both operate primarly the same way as activity-based remotes; press 'watch tv' and the remotes run through and turn on all necessary equipment, switches inputs properly, etc. they also use the harmony 'smart state' technology .however, the 1100 runs a more stable and refined os than the 1000.


2. unfortunately that 1100 os does not support sequences (macros assigned to a command button from within an activity). the 1000 does.


3. the 1100 allows the user to assign different logitech-supplied icons to many of the command buttons within activities (ie. graphic button icons for red, green, blue, yellow; tivo thumbs up/down; xbox; ps3; and many others.). the 1000 does not allow that flexibility.


4. both allow the addition of rf modules (for extra $$) for components not within line-of-sight.


5. the 1100 has a matte black finish, the 1000 is silver. and the 1100 has hard embossed "bumps" in the front bezel around the touch screen which helps a little with mapping your fingers to the touch screen's buttons (see next note below).


with all that said, i still prefer the one-handed wand remotes like the harmony one or 900. with the tablet i have to constantly look down to see what button i'm pushing on the touchscreen, holding the remote with one hand and operating with the other. with the one and 900, the fingers of one hand mapped themselves to the hard buttons over time. and if you need rf, the 900 comes with the rf modules in the kit for one price. but now i'm off the subject...


good luck!

,r


----------



## Limp Fox

Thanks square for breaking down the difference. It seems if I want to go this route versus wand (haha) style that the 1100 would be ideal.


Much appreciated

Judd


----------



## rlb

This will be my third Harmony (due for receipt with a PS3 adapter in a couple days). On the second one I started from scratch on the site.


However, I just read where we can now "replace" the Harmony and transfer across activities/devices/button designations. But, if I do it with my old "sign-on" and software for the 670, will the process include upgrading to the newer software for the Harmony One? Or do I start out with the new "disk" and somewhere in the process it offers me the option of transferring from an older device?


Thanks for any info!


----------



## oman321

You just log into your account and select "Remote Settings" Then select "Manage Remotes" It will then set up your new remote with your existing settings.


----------



## 62thunderbird

First issue I've had with my H1 in all the time I've had it: I am recording a show, and the remote will not let me tune away from it and watch another channel while the recording is in progress. Is there a secret to fixing this? This is a long thread and I apologize if this question has been answered previously. I searched but I can't find it.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/17903656
> 
> 
> First issue I've had with my H1 in all the time I've had it: I am recording a show, and the remote will not let me tune away from it and watch another channel while the recording is in progress. Is there a secret to fixing this? This is a long thread and I apologize if this question has been answered previously. I searched but I can't find it.



that's not the remotes problem, sounds more like a limitation of your dvr. is your dvr setup to allow you to record or watch two programs at once?


----------



## 62thunderbird

I swear I've done this before. I record HOUSE for my wife while I watch something else. This is the first time I have been unable to do so. I'll call Crapcast in the morning just in case.


----------



## mikal_hua

so i have a samsung tv, bell 6131 hd reciver, the ps3 and the onkyo ht-r370, i have 2 activities set up, one to turn on the satellite and one to turn on the ps3. the thing that im frustrated over is that when i go from one activity to another i cant get my receiver to switch to the proper input (DVD/BD for ps3) and CBL/SAT for the satellite). help?


----------



## lstepnio

I just opened up to my One to get a part number on the battery as recently the battery required constant charging. I was suprised to discover the battery has swollen and now is impossible to remove.


I just opened up a case with Logitech but the remote is well outside of warranty so I'm not expecting much. (incident number is 100112-004522) This looks to me like it's a common issue based on this thread and few other hits on the specific issue. Logitech really should of notified existing customers with some type of FSA to check the battery to avoid this occurring and hosing up peoples remotes. I really hope they come back with a resolution despite being well out of warranty.


I've been so happy my purchase I would really hate to have something like eat my remote. I always figured one of our kids or my wifes butter fingers would write the ticket for my remote.


Please check your remotes battery and replace before it's too late and becomes a major hassle!


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16149205
> 
> 
> I don't need to violently shake it, but I have found that if it doesn't light up immediately, rotating it so that the buttons face down always lights it up... i.e., after I pick it up I rotate my wrist so that the IR emitter is pointing at my face, which naturally faces the buttons down. I can hear the ball rolling when I do this.



My three-week-old Harmony One has also become much less responsive to the motion sensor. Has anyone had the sensor become so sluggish that a warranty return was required? [I find it interesting that my iPhone motion sensor doesn't require the little rattling ball. Rather more sophisticated. And no, I'm not a Hopeless Macaroni.]


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17905057
> 
> 
> My three-week-old Harmony One has also become much less responsive to the motion sensor. Has anyone had the sensor become so sluggish that a warranty return was required? [I find it interesting that my iPhone motion sensor doesn't require the little rattling ball. Rather more sophisticated. And no, I'm not a Hopeless Macaroni.]



the motion sensor in an iphone is not comparable to the one in harmony remotes. the iphones is much more sophisticated and does more, the one in the harmony just needs to know when to light up the screen.


there's no need for them to over engineer the motion sensor.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lstepnio* /forum/post/17904468
> 
> 
> I just opened up to my One to get a part number on the battery as recently the battery required constant charging. I was suprised to discover the battery has swollen and now is impossible to remove.
> 
> 
> I just opened up a case with Logitech but the remote is well outside of warranty so I'm not expecting much. (incident number is 100112-004522) This looks to me like it's a common issue based on this thread and few other hits on the specific issue. Logitech really should of notified existing customers with some type of FSA to check the battery to avoid this occurring and hosing up peoples remotes. I really hope they come back with a resolution despite being well out of warranty.
> 
> 
> I've been so happy my purchase I would really hate to have something like eat my remote. I always figured one of our kids or my wifes butter fingers would write the ticket for my remote.
> 
> 
> Please check your remotes battery and replace before it's too late and becomes a major hassle!



I have had several swollen batteries. They offered me a discount on a new One when I couldn't remove the battery. That didn't sound so good, so I figured out how to get the battery out. What I did was take a small butter knife and inserted it under the battery, and then used a little leverage from the small rise in the case. Once I got the battery lifted slightly, I inserted a small piece of plastic(think the little plastic reward cards that go on your key chain) under the battery. Remove the knife but keep the plastic under the battery. I then used a pair of pliers to grip the sides of the battery. It actually slid out quite easily. The batteries are not too expensive, I picked one up off of ebay.


----------



## Doug Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17905057
> 
> 
> My three-week-old Harmony One has also become much less responsive to the motion sensor. Has anyone had the sensor become so sluggish that a warranty return was required? [I find it interesting that my iPhone motion sensor doesn't require the little rattling ball. Rather more sophisticated. And no, I'm not a Hopeless Macaroni.]



when I pick it up and it doesn't light up I push the activities button


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/17905057
> 
> 
> My three-week-old Harmony One has also become much less responsive to the motion sensor. Has anyone had the sensor become so sluggish that a warranty return was required? [I find it interesting that my iPhone motion sensor doesn't require the little rattling ball. Rather more sophisticated. And no, I'm not a Hopeless Macaroni.]



Yeah the iPhone has an accelerometer whereas the H1 seems to have a little moving part that senses motion (thus the rattle). No doubt Logitech went with the cheaper option but it works ok. I find if you tilt it as you lift it up it works better.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikal_hua* /forum/post/17904393
> 
> 
> so i have a samsung tv, bell 6131 hd reciver, the ps3 and the onkyo ht-r370, i have 2 activities set up, one to turn on the satellite and one to turn on the ps3. the thing that im frustrated over is that when i go from one activity to another i cant get my receiver to switch to the proper input (DVD/BD for ps3) and CBL/SAT for the satellite). help?



It would seem that either your activities are setup improperly or you didn't pick the correct Onkyo receiver when you set it up. If you go into Devices and choose the Onkyo can you change inputs manually?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/17903814
> 
> 
> I swear I've done this before. I record HOUSE for my wife while I watch something else. This is the first time I have been unable to do so. I'll call Crapcast in the morning just in case.



Is it a dual tuner DVR? If so, then you should be able to do this unless you're recording 2 things at once.


----------



## kininn

I upgraded to Dish 722 from 622 yesterday and of course I can't control the 722 yet. I called Logitech and was told I could trash the 622 in Devices and Add the 722 and it would work the same. But I am suspicious. My fear is that I will lose the settings from the 622 which took a loooong time to set up -most importantly turning Closed Caption On/Off with one clik. Has anyone had good luck in transferring the Settings from the 622 to the 722 and been able to save the 622 Settings?

Thank you.

Bill


----------



## mikal_hua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17906371
> 
> 
> It would seem that either your activities are setup improperly or you didn't pick the correct Onkyo receiver when you set it up. If you go into Devices and choose the Onkyo can you change inputs manually?



I can go to the device yes, but I thought that when I'm switch to the satellite from the PS3 or vice versa, the receiver would switch as well.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikal_hua* /forum/post/17909378
> 
> 
> I can go to the device yes, but I thought that when I'm switch to the satellite from the PS3 or vice versa, the receiver would switch as well.



Yes it should. I was just seeing if the input commands were working at all w/ the H1. Check your activity setup and make sure the correct inputs are selected for each one.


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikal_hua* /forum/post/17909378
> 
> 
> I can go to the device yes, but I thought that when I'm switch to the satellite from the PS3 or vice versa, the receiver would switch as well.



if the activities are set up correctly it will select the correct inputs when you switch activities.


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17891663
> 
> 
> 1)Has anyone else heard of dust being underneath the screen?
> 
> 
> 2)when i used the 'off' button (top left), and my tv and receiver were on, while the ps3 was off, it turned the tv/receiver OFF, and the ps3 ON. any ideas why?
> 
> 
> 3)is there anyway to edit a macro to turn the ps3 off? for some reason when i go to device-->playstation 3--->poweroff, it goes to the menu with:
> 
> 
> turn system off
> 
> turn controller off
> 
> 
> and it highlights turn system off, then goes down to turn controller off, then back to turn system off and finally turns it off. i want to make it just stay on turn system off, and then select it.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot



anyone?


----------



## oman321

Test,


Never heard of dust underneath the screen, swap it out if you can.


The thing about the PS3 is that any buttorn or command it receives will turn it on. So see if a PS3 command is being sent during the power off of your tv and receiver. The only other thing I can think of is if your tv or receiver are Sony models it could be interpreting the commands for those devices as a command for the PS3. My star panel works with sony tv codes and my Sony receiver and PS3 commands interfere with the star panels and causes it to change modes.


Yes you can edit the power off sequence for the PS3, you have to run thru the wizard for that activity and tell the software that there is a different button for power on and power off. Then you have to say that power off uses more than one button. You then should set the PS for 2500ms, then X and then X. These steps should accomplish what you want. Just remember you don't want a game or a movie in the drive or at the very least you want to be in the menu screen.


Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## ssbn733mt

Need a little help. I mounted a new television yesterday and made the necessary changes to my remote. Everything is running thru a Denon 2310. The problem is that when I hit the activity to "watch TV," the television and HD cable box power on but after 3 seconds or so the AVR switches from sat/cbl (correct input) to tv and the signal is lost. If I hit activity "watch TV with surround," the same thing happens and when I hit the help button it immediately corrects the issue without going thru the help menu. The settings thru the harmony setup clearly shows that sat/cbl is the input that I have set. After a couple hours of changing activities/settings, I continue to have the issue. Should I delete everything and start from scratch with the remote? Any ideas on the issue??


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssbn733mt* /forum/post/17914296
> 
> 
> Need a little help. I mounted a new television yesterday and made the necessary changes to my remote. Everything is running thru a Denon 2310. The problem is that when I hit the activity to "watch TV," the television and HD cable box power on but after 3 seconds or so the AVR switches from sat/cbl (correct input) to tv and the signal is lost. If I hit activity "watch TV with surround," the same thing happens and when I hit the help button it immediately corrects the issue without going thru the help menu. The settings thru the harmony setup clearly shows that sat/cbl is the input that I have set. After a couple hours of changing activities/settings, I continue to have the issue. Should I delete everything and start from scratch with the remote? Any ideas on the issue??



Before doing that, go into your Tv setting and turn HDMI-CEC to "OFF" (Sony is BRAVIA Theatre Sync, Panasonic is Viera Link, Samsung is Anynet+, Pioneer is KURO Link).


----------



## ssbn733mt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17914526
> 
> 
> Before doing that, go into your Tv setting and turn HDMI-CEC to "OFF" (Sony is BRAVIA Theatre Sync, Panasonic is Viera Link, Samsung is Anynet+, Pioneer is KURO Link).



That did the trick. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/17907905
> 
> 
> I upgraded to Dish 722 from 622 yesterday and of course I can't control the 722 yet. I called Logitech and was told I could trash the 622 in Devices and Add the 722 and it would work the same. But I am suspicious. My fear is that I will lose the settings from the 622 which took a loooong time to set up -most importantly turning Closed Caption On/Off with one clik. Has anyone had good luck in transferring the Settings from the 622 to the 722 and been able to save the 622 Settings?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Bill



I recently upgraded from a 622 to a 722. The only settings I was worried about losing were my favorites but as someone rightly pointed out, those are part of the activity and not the device. Anyway, that's not related to your question.


Did you have to add a sequence on the 622 for the Closed Caption feature? If so, maybe logitech will move that sequence over to the 722 for you.


----------



## kininn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17915167
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded from a 622 to a 722. The only settings I was worried about losing were my favorites but as someone rightly pointed out, those are part of the activity and not the device. Anyway, that's not related to your question.
> 
> 
> Did you have to add a sequence on the 622 for the Closed Caption feature? If so, maybe logitech will move that sequence over to the 722 for you.



A year ago a Logitech support set up a sequence he called 'CC Toggle' and it is one of my Activities. I don't know if it will xfer, but that is a thought I hoped for too. I'd hate to have to go thru the whole setup again. Logitech wants a fee to assist because my warranty has expired. May have to bite the bullet if I don't learn more thru this forum or others.

By the way mine is a ViP722k DVR.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/17916320
> 
> 
> A year ago a Logitech support set up a sequence he called 'CC Toggle' and it is one of my Activities. I don't know if it will xfer, but that is a thought I hoped for too. I'd hate to have to go thru the whole setup again. Logitech wants a fee to assist because my warranty has expired. May have to bite the bullet if I don't learn more thru this forum or others.
> 
> By the way mine is a ViP722k DVR.



If it is part of the activity then you need only remove the 622 from the activity and add the 722 to the activity. You don't need to delete the 622 device until you're certain the sequence works.


Mine is a 722K as well. After programming it on the H1 it didn't work so I had to tell the Harmony software that it wasn't working and it went through a quick 3 button learn sequence which resolved the problem.


----------



## Sam S

I am really stumped, on how to add this simple task:


I want to add activity Listen to Record Player or LP. Problem is, it won't let me add a device for Record Player, since obviously it's not remote controlled, and none of the other options for adding an activity are well-suited for simply changing my pre-amp's input to Phono.


What am I missing, or how can I accomplish this?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17920665
> 
> 
> I am really stumped, on how to add this simple task:
> 
> 
> I want to add activity Listen to Record Player or LP. Problem is, it won't let me add a device for Record Player, since obviously it's not remote controlled, and none of the other options for adding an activity are well-suited for simply changing my pre-amp's input to Phono.
> 
> 
> What am I missing, or how can I accomplish this?



I had the same problem. I worked around it by creating a "dummy" device based on a DAT player that I said had no remote. I then pointed the activity to all the appropriate features/settings on the Amp. I renamed it to my turntable and the activity to Play Records. It works. There may be an easier work around, but hey.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17920712
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I worked around it by creating a "dummy" device based on a DAT player that I said had no remote. I then pointed the activity to all the appropriate features/settings on the Amp. I renamed it to my turntable and the activity to Play Records. It works. There may be an easier work around, but hey.



Cool, I'll try that route. I searched all over the Harmony website, the FAQ, etc. No mention of turntables! I find that so hard to believe...


Anyways, I come here and get a solution in 10 minutes, whatta place!


----------



## pitnyelder

So I bought the One along with the PS3 adapter... and I'm having issues.


#1 - When I update the One using the Logitech software on my PC, the operation never finishes. It gets to "Step 3 of 4 - Rebooting Remote" and then it hangs. The remote seems to finish updating fine, as it controls my existing devices just fine, but the software never can finish the update. I have to hard close it. This never happened with the Harmony for Xbox 360 from which I upgraded. As long as the remote functions, not a big deal, it's just odd.


#2 - This is a major issue, and it may be just because I'm an idiot. The adapter and remote will not work together. I registered the adapter with my PS3, and it recognizes it as Controller #7, which struck me as weird, but whatever. I did as the Logitech site suggested, and I deleted the PS3 from my devices and re-added it. I can set up an activity for the PS3, but the software then tells me that the remote "cannot control this device." The Logitech troubleshooting articles are completely useless as to how to use the adapter with the One.


Anyone else have any of these issues? I saw several references to people having the adapter, but everyone seemed to be using it successfully. Hopefully this is just me getting frustrated too easily and not seeing the simple solution right in front of me.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/17920712
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I worked around it by creating a "dummy" device based on a DAT player that I said had no remote. I then pointed the activity to all the appropriate features/settings on the Amp. I renamed it to my turntable and the activity to Play Records. It works. There may be an easier work around, but hey.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17920726
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll try that route. I searched all over the Harmony website, the FAQ, etc. No mention of turntables! I find that so hard to believe...
> 
> 
> Anyways, I come here and get a solution in 10 minutes, whatta place!



Just had a similar issue creating an activity that switched to the front input of my AVR for connecting an EyeClops video microscope. I just used the Utility activity, picked the AVR and TV from the list of devices, set the inputs and button maps and was done in about two minutes. Took longer to update the remote than it did to create the activity. Even ended up with a unique activity icon.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/17907905
> 
> 
> I upgraded to Dish 722 from 622 yesterday and of course I can't control the 722 yet. I called Logitech and was told I could trash the 622 in Devices and Add the 722 and it would work the same. But I am suspicious. My fear is that I will lose the settings from the 622 which took a loooong time to set up -most importantly turning Closed Caption On/Off with one clik. Has anyone had good luck in transferring the Settings from the 622 to the 722 and been able to save the 622 Settings?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Bill



I moved from a 622 to a 722k just after it came out. The 622 setup worked the 722k just fine. Just had to make a couple of tweeks as the 722k software was updated.


The update was to address OEM remote control issues. The Dish remote was causing the 722k to do each command twice. So I had to up the repeat setting on the H1 to compensate.


I also had to redo my own personal CC toggle at one point because the 722k menu order was changed. Don't know if that will affect you or not.


So, try your current setup with the 622 first. You may not have to do anything.


----------



## kininn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosbyct* /forum/post/17916679
> 
> 
> If it is part of the activity then you need only remove the 622 from the activity and add the 722 to the activity. You don't need to delete the 622 device until you're certain the sequence works.
> 
> 
> Mine is a 722K as well. After programming it on the H1 it didn't work so I had to tell the Harmony software that it wasn't working and it went through a quick 3 button learn sequence which resolved the problem.



What was/is the "3 button learn sequence" ?


Thanks.


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/17924151
> 
> 
> What was/is the "3 button learn sequence" ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It was automatically generated by the Harmony desktop software when I told it that the H1 wasn't controlling the 722K. It asked me to take the 722K remote and point it at the butt of the H1. Then I had to press left right and select or something like that on the 722K remote. After that it worked perfectly.


----------



## SlipJigs

my One is out of warranty, and recently the volume down button has started to stick - it sort of makes a clicky noise too. It functions still, the volume still decreases.


Any reports of button issues like this? Should I try to take it apart and clean it? Is it a part inside that I may be able to replace, or am I looking at maybe replacing the keypad or worse yet, the whole remote? Thanks!


----------



## SkyWalker2

Any ideas about how to disable accelerometer?


Most of the time I use the RC to control volume, channels etc. And always it lights up the screen which is annoying in darkness and bad for batteries as well.


----------



## Test123455

i have to exchange the remote today, when i get a new one will it just re sync to the software and update it?


----------



## crosbyct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17931407
> 
> 
> i have to exchange the remote today, when i get a new one will it just re sync to the software and update it?



There's "replace remote" button in the software that should make the process easy.


----------



## johnridgerunner

Just received my h-1 today. Ordered it from Crutchfield for $175.00 free shipping and free Crutchfield support. So far I love this remote! It operates all of my equipment with only minor adjustments. This is a great thread with a ton of info. Thanks to all who have posted here!


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/17911246
> 
> 
> Test,
> 
> 
> Never heard of dust underneath the screen, swap it out if you can.
> 
> 
> The thing about the PS3 is that any buttorn or command it receives will turn it on. So see if a PS3 command is being sent during the power off of your tv and receiver. The only other thing I can think of is if your tv or receiver are Sony models it could be interpreting the commands for those devices as a command for the PS3. My star panel works with sony tv codes and my Sony receiver and PS3 commands interfere with the star panels and causes it to change modes.
> 
> 
> Yes you can edit the power off sequence for the PS3, you have to run thru the wizard for that activity and tell the software that there is a different button for power on and power off. Then you have to say that power off uses more than one button. You then should set the PS for 2500ms, then X and then X. These steps should accomplish what you want. Just remember you don't want a game or a movie in the drive or at the very least you want to be in the menu screen.
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope this helps.



thanks so much for the info. i exchanged the remote, and its fine now! less backlight bleed too, plus the colors seem sharper. maybe im crazy, or perhaps the other screen was actually defective.


any further info for where i would look to change the sequence exactly (i couldnt find it)?


thanks again!


oh, the remote is $149.99 at Frys (YMMV, this was the Fishers, IN store)!!


----------



## oman321

Sorry test, I should have told you to go into the device and adjust power settings. I used to know the software backwards and fowards but after your remote is set up just how you like it no need to go into it very often.


Once you select adjust power settings click on thru, you will get to one button for power on and another for off. When you get to off you can tell it more than one button press.


Glad the new remote is in good shape.


----------



## barrysb

May be a stupid question - Is there a way to program a sequence in Devices?


----------



## oman321

barry, if you want to go the round a bout way of learning a sequence then you can teach it to the device vs. it's own category for activities.


You would have to learn the commands you want into the settings of a device. When you go into the buttons for that device click custom on the bottom right this will bring you into the raw mode. Then at the bottom where it says "my new command" you type what you want to name it i.e. play lights off. Then you hit learn and teach the commands to the remote either with another remote which has the sequence or with the original remotes. You have to be quick with the button presses.


You will then have that command in the list of commands for that device. Good luck.


----------



## Sam S

One area I keep having trouble with, is the remote always wants to turn everything Off when I change/leave activities! I don't have explicit settings for it to do this however. It is listed in the options as *Other All other devices are off*, but I can't remove this










Also, I'd like to change the Master Power button on the top left to send explicit commands for Power Off for all of my devices which support this. I see nowhere in the menu to configure this button. Currently it's more of a toggle button instead of discrete power off.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17940734
> 
> 
> One area I keep having trouble with, is the remote always wants to turn everything Off when I change/leave activities! I don't have explicit settings for it to do this however. It is listed in the options as *Other All other devices are off*, but I can't remove this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd like to change the Master Power button on the top left to send explicit commands for Power Off for all of my devices which support this. I see nowhere in the menu to configure this button. Currently it's more of a toggle button instead of discrete power off.



Turns off "everything" in between activities??? Not typical behavior - The H1 is "smart" enough to leave on devices shared among activities (like a display or an AVR) and only shuts off the devices that were on that are not used in the next activity (unless you have "marked" a device to always be "on" when changing activities - like a cable box for example which some people - like me - never turn off at all - ever).


AFAIK, the "power off" button can only be used to "shutdown" the current activity and will turn off all the components it believes are on at the time.


----------



## Sam S

I found the setting.. you have to go into Device Settings, and Adjust Power Options for each device. This allows things to stay on or off when you switch activities.


So, I think I'm all squared-away, except for the master Power Off hard button on the top left. Now it doesn't seem to do anything!







I'm ready to program this thing to shut down everything, I just can't find out where to do this.


----------



## oman321

It would seem that you are not using the H1 the way it's intended. Are you using activities to enter into what you are doing? If you are going in & manually turning on devices then you are defeating smartstate and the remote cannot track what is on and what is off. If you set all devices to be on all the time then the power off button will not do anything.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/17942601
> 
> 
> It would seem that you are not using the H1 the way it's intended. Are you using activities to enter into what you are doing? If you are going in & manually turning on devices then you are defeating smartstate and the remote cannot track what is on and what is off. If you set all devices to be on all the time then the power off button will not do anything.




Perhaps it would be better if you went back to your "activities" and rechecked them all to be sure the remote is controlling them correctly.

Worse case is to delete the activity and recreate it from scratch.

Same with the device...worst case is to delete the device and recreate it from scratch.

Hopefully the problem is merely a case of the wrong settings for an activity rather than a faulty remote.


I wonder if a bad batch of remotes made it past the inspectors...it happens. Or depending on the ratio of remotes inspected to built could be such that they pass inspection but there is a random problem due to a faulty part that is mixed with a good batch of parts...it too happens in the manufacturing biz.


Before ascribing the problem to mechanical I suggest deleting the specific activity or all the activities and devices and starting from scratch. For basic control with 4 pieces of equipment it takes less than 30 minutes and gives you a base line to eliminate a faulty set up.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/17942601
> 
> 
> It would seem that you are not using the H1 the way it's intended. Are you using activities to enter into what you are doing? If you are going in & manually turning on devices then you are defeating smartstate and the remote cannot track what is on and what is off. If you set all devices to be on all the time then the power off button will not do anything.



If the 'way it's intended' is to turn Off the TV when I go from *Watch TV* activity to *Watch DVD* activity, then that is messed up.


I have everything correct now. I am fortunate that every single device I own has discrete On/Off. I know when I'm switching activities what I want to stay On/Off

However, I still can't get the hard power button on the remote to turn everything off (processor stays on). The inability to re-configure this button seems like an oversight to me.


----------



## Bunga99

Anyone know if the Logitech/Harmony site is down today? I tried connecting to teh Logitech Harmony Remote Software this AM and this this error:


HarmonyProcess error '800a0005'


Invalid procedure call or argument


/EasyZapper/New/ProcLogin/Start.asp, line 133


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/17942904
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Logitech/Harmony site is down today? I tried connecting to teh Logitech Harmony Remote Software this AM and this this error:
> 
> 
> HarmonyProcess error '800a0005'
> 
> 
> Invalid procedure call or argument
> 
> 
> /EasyZapper/New/ProcLogin/Start.asp, line 133



Same here, which is supremely annoying.


Last night, my H1 failed when I went to pick it up. We have a very dry climate, there was a static shock when I touched it, and now all the hard buttons no longer work. I tried every trick I know (battery out, reprogrammed, reload firmware) but its dead.


I have a 510, so I transferred what I could to that. All was well, but there are a few more tweaks I need to make, but it looks like they are down.


Insult to injury. 


Dang.


Brian


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/17942904
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Logitech/Harmony site is down today? I tried connecting to teh Logitech Harmony Remote Software this AM and this this error:
> 
> 
> HarmonyProcess error '800a0005'
> 
> 
> Invalid procedure call or argument
> 
> 
> /EasyZapper/New/ProcLogin/Start.asp, line 133



No problem here logging on to site and support page.


----------



## BGLeduc

Looks like it is back up.


The issue was not with the main Harmony site, it was the programming software that was crapping out when it linked to the Harmony site.


Brian


----------



## Hotkey

To get proper resolutions for my Panasonic TH-58PZ800U

Plasma TV and its varying inputs, I need to access Menu>Down 1>Picture>Up 2>Advanced Picture>Down 3>HD Size>>Right 1 and then back out as I switch between inputs.


I was looking at the "added control" functions in the software and see where I can get it to the Menu, but not any further. I'm hoping someone can school me on how to do that. Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17942871
> 
> 
> If the 'way it's intended' is to turn Off the TV when I go from *Watch TV* activity to *Watch DVD* activity, then that is messed up.
> 
> 
> I have everything correct now. I am fortunate that every single device I own has discrete On/Off. I know when I'm switching activities what I want to stay On/Off
> 
> However, I still can't get the hard power button on the remote to turn everything off (processor stays on). The inability to re-configure this button seems like an oversight to me.



No, it is not intended that your devices shut off when you switch directly between activities that have common devices, and your Harmony remote should not be doing that. I have 15 activities, most of which use the AVR and TV and switching between any of them never turns anything off that is in both activities. In fact, I have several activities that have identical sets of devices... switching activities might only change the state of an RF switch, TV tuning mode and bring up a different set of favorite channels in the One. Switching between these activities does not cycle power on any of the devices.


From your earlier post it seems that the setting you changed that stopped it from shutting down between activities was the "turn off this device when not in use" setting. If you set this to "No", it would explain why your devices are no longer shutting down when you press the "End all Activities" button (that IS what that button is... it is NOT a power button in the conventional sense). Except for a device you truly want to remain on at all times (some folks do this with STBs so that they continue to buffer), you want this setting configured to turn off when not in use.


Very basic question - but have to ask... When you switch between activities, are you pressing the power button first, or just pressing the Activity button, then selecting the next activity?


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17944494
> 
> 
> Very basic question - but have to ask... When you switch between activities, are you pressing the power button first, or just pressing the Activity button, then selecting the next activity?



Just selecting the next Activity.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17944521
> 
> 
> Just selecting the next Activity.



As others have suggested, there is something messed up in your setup. You should never have to worry about turning on or off any individual device. You should (almost) never have to go to Device mode on your remote for anything.


If you start with TV, AVR, etc off, then when you select an Activity the appropriate devices will be turned on and set to the proper inputs. If you change Activities the unused devices will be turned off and any new devices turned on. Pressing the Harmony's Off button will turn off all devices that were on for the last Activity. If any device is not in the proper status the Help button will fix the problem and get the device and the Harmony back in sync.


If your Harmony is not working that way then your setup is not correct. Harmony technical support is very good and you may want to call them. Be prepared to spend enough time on the phone for them to help you get the Harmony working as I (and others) have described. If you try to setup th Harmony and use it simply as an ordinary remote you are unlikely to ever be happy with it and there are cheaper alternative.


Good luck.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17945338
> 
> 
> As others have suggested, there is something messed up in your setup. You should never have to worry about turning on or off any individual device. You should (almost) never have to go to Device mode on your remote for anything.
> 
> 
> If you start with TV, AVR, etc off, then when you select an Activity the appropriate devices will be turned on and set to the proper inputs. If you change Activities the unused devices will be turned off and any new devices turned on. Pressing the Harmony's off button will turn off all devices that were on for the last Activity. If any device is not in the proper status the Help button will fix the problem and get the device and the Harmony back in sync.
> 
> 
> If your Harmony is not working that way then your setup is not correct. Harmony technical support is very good and you may want to call them. Be prepared to spend enough time on the phone for them to help you get the Harmony working as I (and others) have described. If you try to setup th Harmony and use it simply as an ordinary remote you are unlikely to ever be happy with it and there are cheaper alternative.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



So you are saying everytime I am 'done' with an Activity (watching TV, now want to watch a Blu-ray) I should be pressing the hard Off button before selecting my next activity? If so, that seems very strange, as nothing needs to be turned 'off', I just want the signal commands to select Blu-ray input and turn on the player.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/17945499
> 
> 
> So you are saying everytime I am 'done' with an Activity (watching TV, now want to watch a Blu-ray) I should be pressing the hard Off button before selecting my next activity? If so, that seems very strange, as nothing needs to be turned 'off', I just want the signal commands to select Blu-ray input and turn on the player.



No; he is saying the opposite....


Based on the back and forth banter, I'd suggest starting from scratch with devices and activities as your H1 is not performing as usual.


If the behavior still persists after resetting every thing than go to Logitech support or return it for another unit (or get your money back).


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/17945602
> 
> 
> No; he is saying the opposite....
> 
> 
> Based on the back and forth banter, I'd suggest starting from scratch with devices and activities as your H1 is not performing as usual.
> 
> 
> If the behavior still persists after resetting every thing than go to Logitech support or return it for another unit (or get your money back).



I got it working. I just had to go into the Adjust Power settings for each device, and make sure I wanted each device turned off when it was completed with any activity it was associated with.


Hard power button functions as expected now.


Thank you for the help


----------



## Test123455

the buttons towards the top, starting at about the 'ok' button, it seems like the button backlight is not quite as strong. they seem dimmer than the other buttons. the remote i replaced seemed like the lights were more even, but the 'activities' button was dimmer.


any ideas if im just crazy or are there similar experiences of the buttons not being evenly dim dimmer? i already replaced the remote once, i would go absolutely crazy if i had to again.


----------



## Tersanyus

Wanted to chime in that I upgraded to the One. I already had a "for Xbox 360" model before so my upgrade went pretty well. Had to do a few button changes but after a few hours of playing around I got it right.


I stepped on my 360 Logitech remote and the LCD was cracked inside. It still functioned as a remote but difficult to do some things. Had been wanting a color screen and thought about getting the 700 model but the One went on sale today at Best Buy.


I really like the One so far. I don't have any issues with things turning off when they shouldn't. I was happy to see "Sequence" as I need to adjust brightness when I switch devices. If I could get that long sequence to start automatically when I switch between activities I'd be in heaven.


----------



## projectd

maybe someone here can help me out, My H1 has worked perfectly with my Samsung 46"dlp, sony receiver, and Directtv HDDVR up until recently. I gave my mom my dlp and bought a brand new Samsung 40" LCD model LN-40B640 and oddly enough i didnt need to change my tv setting on the H1 but i couldnt get full use of the tv so decided to add the new tv in the software. well the remote will turn on my receiver and tv just fine but its very flakey on working with the dvr box all of a sudden. i have to hit buttons over and over 30times or more before it accually does the action ive asked it to do. i read its something to do with the new tv messing up the signal. how can i fix this cause its impossible to watch tv with no remote.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *projectd* /forum/post/17947950
> 
> 
> maybe someone here can help me out, My H1 has worked perfectly with my Samsung 46"dlp, sony receiver, and Directtv HDDVR up until recently. I gave my mom my dlp and bought a brand new Samsung 40" LCD model LN-40B640 and oddly enough i didnt need to change my tv setting on the H1 but i couldnt get full use of the tv so decided to add the new tv in the software. well the remote will turn on my receiver and tv just fine but its very flakey on working with the dvr box all of a sudden. i have to hit buttons over and over 30times or more before it accually does the action ive asked it to do. i read its something to do with the new tv messing up the signal. how can i fix this cause its impossible to watch tv with no remote.



Ah yes, the dreaded LCD interference. I have the same problem. In my case I tried several things before I found a decent "fix" that didn't cost any money.


Things to try.


Place the DVR box so that the face of the box is behind the face of the TV. This may be unrealistic depending on how your equipment is placed.


Place a piece of tape (I used blue painters tape) on the IR receiver of the DVR box. Then allow the TV to "warm up" before attempting any IR signals. In my case it is about 2 minutes or so.


Finally you can buy an IR repeater that is LCD/Plasma friendly. At some point I will upgrade to this, but for now my "tape trick" is working fine.


----------



## papajon

I have an H1, A Panasonic P54G10, a Panasonic BD80 BR, and a Yamaha YSP4000 Sound Projector. When I select "Watch TV" on the H1 all devices turn on properly, but the touch screen has the TV buttons. I want my Scintific Altlantic Cable box to be the default after all "Watch TV" devices are on. Today I need to press "Devices" and then "Cable Box". I am sure there is a way to do this without too much angst. Anybody have an idea?? You would probably get a chuckle out of some of the responses I got from Logitech support. Woo Hoo.


Jon


----------



## oman321

You have to manually go in and customize buttons on that activity. When you enter that screen you are usually put in the hard buttons area and then you select more options(I believe) tab. That put's you in the screen buttons and it will let you select what buttons you want to see. Select cable box and then the commands you want. Hope that is what your looking for.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papajon* /forum/post/17949789
> 
> 
> I have an H1, A Panasonic P54G10, a Panasonic BD80 BR, and a Yamaha YSP4000 Sound Projector. When I select "Watch TV" on the H1 all devices turn on properly, but the touch screen has the TV buttons. I want my Scintific Altlantic Cable box to be the default after all "Watch TV" devices are on. Today I need to press "Devices" and then "Cable Box". I am sure there is a way to do this without too much angst. Anybody have an idea?? You would probably get a chuckle out of some of the responses I got from Logitech support. Woo Hoo.
> 
> 
> Jon



Probably just a missing action in the activity set. I suggest checking how the activity works. Go back and click on Activities and for Watch TV click on Troubleshoot. Now check the settings and click on the "no I want to change these settings" button and then click "next" to go over the process. Make changes as/where necessary and update your remote. Make sure all your gear is off before you update your remote and then test your update.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papajon* /forum/post/17949789
> 
> 
> I have an H1, A Panasonic P54G10, a Panasonic BD80 BR, and a Yamaha YSP4000 Sound Projector. When I select "Watch TV" on the H1 all devices turn on properly, but the touch screen has the TV buttons. I want my Scintific Altlantic Cable box to be the default after all "Watch TV" devices are on. Today I need to press "Devices" and then "Cable Box". I am sure there is a way to do this without too much angst. Anybody have an idea?? You would probably get a chuckle out of some of the responses I got from Logitech support. Woo Hoo.
> 
> 
> Jon



Sounds like you might have the activity setup for the TV to control changing channels. Make sure the DVR is set for changing channels.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tersanyus* /forum/post/17947502
> 
> 
> If I could get that long sequence to start automatically when I switch between activities I'd be in heaven.



You can... just add the same steps that are in your sequence into the activity startup list...
Activity
Settings
Review Settings
Yes, but More Control...
Press Save or Next several times until you get to the Custom Actions screen
Use "Add an Action" multiple times to append your sequence to the startup list.

An advantage to the startup command list over a sequence is that it is not limited to 5 steps.


----------



## DaveFried

I've had my Harmony One for a few days and really like it. Twice when I have only customized one device button for my TV, I've gotten a strange result when I tested the remote. It is easily fixable with the Help key on the remote so it is not a big deal but I wonder if anyone knows the cause of the problem.


On my system, the cable box, blu ray player and my receiver are separately cabled to the Samsung TV. My Watch TV activity turns on the TV (HDMI1 input), the cable box and the receiver. This activity usually works fine but on two occasions after customizing a TV button on the remote, the Watch TV activity turns on the TV, the cable box and the blu ray player instead of the receiver. Also the input is set to HDMI2, the blu ray player input. The script for the Watch TV activity is unchanged and all components are off before using my remote.


This problem has not occurred each time I have only customized one button so my guess is that an error occurred while the modification was being downloaded to the remote. Has anyone else run into this problem? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Dave


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFried* /forum/post/17958054
> 
> 
> ...My Watch TV activity turns on the TV (HDMI1 input), the cable box and the receiver. This activity usually works fine but on two occasions after customizing a TV button on the remote, the Watch TV activity turns on the TV, the cable box and the blu ray player instead of the receiver. Also the input is set to HDMI2, the blu ray player input. The script for the Watch TV activity is unchanged and all components are off before using my remote...



I don't know if this is your problem or not, but it's worth trying:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17914526
> 
> 
> ...go into your Tv setting and turn HDMI-CEC to "OFF" (Sony is BRAVIA Theatre Sync, Panasonic is Viera Link, Samsung is Anynet+, Pioneer is KURO Link).


----------



## poraxan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17958284
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is your problem or not, but it's worth trying:



I was going to suggest that as well. It is not a problem with the remote per se, but a problem (not really a problem, it is by design) with the devices now talking to each other and reacting to the way the inputs are selected.


I believe it goes by different names by different vendors, but in the end it is called CEC. Wiki has an article on HDMI and a section is devoted to CEC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


----------



## DaveFried

120inna55 & poraxan,


Thanks for your suggestions. I turned HDMI-CEC off and hopefully that will keep the problem from reoccurring. I'll do some further button customizations to test the change.


Dave


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFried* /forum/post/17959243
> 
> 
> 120inna55 & poraxan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. I turned HDMI-CEC off and hopefully that will keep the problem from reoccurring. I'll do some further button customizations to test the change.
> 
> 
> Dave



Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/17943302
> 
> 
> To get proper resolutions for my Panasonic TH-58PZ800U
> 
> Plasma TV and its varying inputs, I need to access Menu>Down 1>Picture>Up 2>Advanced Picture>Down 3>HD Size>>Right 1 and then back out as I switch between inputs.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the "added control" functions in the software and see where I can get it to the Menu, but not any further. I'm hoping someone can school me on how to do that. Thanks.



Any help with this one?


----------



## razthetaz

I have a Denon AVR 2309CI. I have HDMI Control enabled. This means that I can pass thru video signals through the AVR while it is in standby mode. However, the last source must be set to TV in order for the next time to allow one to see the tv picture w/o having the dvr on.


Basically I want to be able to Watch TV w/o the AVR on (e.g., wife and news) in some cases and in others Watch TV w/ the AVR on (e.g., sports event). I have 2 activities setup for this.


The issue is if I watch a blu ray movie and then turn everything off (the off button does this), the wrong input was stored w/ the AVR.


Any recommendations on how to handle this w/o always having the avr on?


----------



## Dathon

Does anyone know where to find IR codes for Onkyo receivers? I have an Onkyo TX-NR807, and would like a code that gives me direct access to some functions in the receiver.


----------



## hernanu

I'm considering an H1 for my main HT area (family room). I currently have a Harmony 670 which is starting to feel its age. I have 670's for my four HT setups, so all family members can easily use each.


The questions I have are:


1. Durability - I have the carcasses of four 670's that have sacrificed themselves in the name of HT. The remaining units have been great for use, but I think I could have bought four H1's for what I spent. Only if they're durable.


2. Simplicity of use. I don't mind programming the remote, but it must be able to be handled by impatient technophobes.


3. Charging - is it reliable, how quick is it?


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/17961338
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR 2309CI. I have HDMI Control enabled. This means that I can pass thru video signals through the AVR while it is in standby mode. However, the last source must be set to TV in order for the next time to allow one to see the tv picture w/o having the dvr on.
> 
> 
> Basically I want to be able to Watch TV w/o the AVR on (e.g., wife and news) in some cases and in others Watch TV w/ the AVR on (e.g., sports event). I have 2 activities setup for this.
> 
> 
> The issue is if I watch a blu ray movie and then turn everything off (the off button does this), the wrong input was stored w/ the AVR.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on how to handle this w/o always having the avr on?



Maybe add a "Quick Select" (thats for TV Input mode) at the end before turning off blu ray.


----------



## lpnaz480

are you able to access the tv's user menu with a h1? i have a day calibration and night calibration that i switch to. depending on if its day or night.

also, i have my ht playing through the bose lifestyle 39, can you program the remote for all the different audio options like cable/sat, radio?


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/17961530
> 
> 
> I'm considering an H1 for my main HT area (family room). I currently have a Harmony 670 which is starting to feel its age. I have 670's for my four HT setups, so all family members can easily use each.
> 
> 
> The questions I have are:
> 
> 
> 1. Durability - I have the carcasses of four 670's that have sacrificed themselves in the name of HT. The remaining units have been great for use, but I think I could have bought four H1's for what I spent. Only if they're durable.
> 
> 
> 2. Simplicity of use. I don't mind programming the remote, but it must be able to be handled by impatient technophobes.
> 
> 
> 3. Charging - is it reliable, how quick is it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice.



1. Other than a sticky button issue, mine has been durable and reliable. Going on two years of use, and use it on the average of about 2 hours a day, lots of channel surfing, DVRing, etc. I would also like to know tho what other problems people have had with the physical aspects of the remote, buttons, screen, etc.


2. Very simple to use. The buttons are logically laid out, easy to see and feel good. Sometimes it's a challenge to "one-hand" everything, especially if you have to use the touch screen, but most commands are automatically assigned to buttons.


3. I only put mine in the charger once a week, and it seems to charge in only an hour or two. Plus, if you do forget and get low on charge, you still have plenty reserve remaining.


That's my take, but I would also like to know what others think about it!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/17963290
> 
> 
> are you able to access the tv's user menu with a h1? i have a day calibration and night calibration that i switch to. depending on if its day or night.
> 
> also, i have my ht playing through the bose lifestyle 39, can you program the remote for all the different audio options like cable/sat, radio?



Sure just click on Device and chose Tv.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/17961530
> 
> 
> I'm considering an H1 for my main HT area (family room). I currently have a Harmony 670 which is starting to feel its age. I have 670's for my four HT setups, so all family members can easily use each.
> 
> 
> The questions I have are:
> 
> 
> 1. Durability - I have the carcasses of four 670's that have sacrificed themselves in the name of HT. The remaining units have been great for use, but I think I could have bought four H1's for what I spent. Only if they're durable.
> 
> 
> 2. Simplicity of use. I don't mind programming the remote, but it must be able to be handled by impatient technophobes.
> 
> 
> 3. Charging - is it reliable, how quick is it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice.



I have two H1's. The new one is only 2 months old but the other one is 1.5 years old and it's as good as the day I got it. No issues whatsoever with it.
Since you're used to the 670's, you'll feel right at home with the H1. I had two 880's prior to the two H1's I now have and it was an easy tranistion for everyone in the house. The main differences will be the screen and key layout AND the quality feel of the H1.
my two H1's have never failed to reliably and quickly charge. Full charges are done in around 2 hours (or even less). I only charge mine when they get near the bottom -- which varies with use but normally is less than once a week.


Get one!


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17963317
> 
> 
> Sure just click on Device and chose Tv.



awesome. i didnt know if the control was just able to turn sources off and on or do everything the manufactuer remote can do, like get into the tv user menu.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/17963392
> 
> 
> awesome. i didnt know if the control was just able to turn sources off and on or do everything the manufactuer remote can do, like get into the tv user menu.



it can usually do everything the stock remote can do and MORE


----------



## razthetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17962163
> 
> 
> Maybe add a "Quick Select" (thats for TV Input mode) at the end before turning off blu ray.




What do you mean by Quick Select?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/17961338
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR 2309CI. I have HDMI Control enabled. This means that I can pass thru video signals through the AVR while it is in standby mode. However, the last source must be set to TV in order for the next time to allow one to see the tv picture w/o having the dvr on.
> 
> 
> Basically I want to be able to Watch TV w/o the AVR on (e.g., wife and news) in some cases and in others Watch TV w/ the AVR on (e.g., sports event). I have 2 activities setup for this.
> 
> 
> The issue is if I watch a blu ray movie and then turn everything off (the off button does this), the wrong input was stored w/ the AVR.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on how to handle this w/o always having the avr on?



Normally, the remote just leaves the devices on their current inputs when you shut down your activity. If (and only if) you are using discrete input commands for the AVR, you can override this by adding the command for whatever input you want the AVR to be on when it's turned off to the list of activity shutdown commands. You can do that for every one of your activities so that the AVR is always on the correct input when it is in standby.


This will not work if you are using any sequential input selection method for the AVR, because it will cause the remote to lose track of what input is selected. You should be using discrete input commands anyway if you are not already.


The procedure to add shutdown commands is essentially the same as adding startup commands .


----------



## razthetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17964330
> 
> 
> Normally, the remote just leaves the devices on their current inputs when you shut down your activity. If (and only if) you are using discrete input commands for the AVR, you can override this by adding the command for whatever input you want the AVR to be on when it's turned off to the list of activity shutdown commands. You can do that for every one of your activities so that the AVR is always on the correct input when it is in standby.
> 
> 
> This will not work if you are using any sequential input selection method for the AVR, because it will cause the remote to lose track of what input is selected. You should be using discrete input commands anyway if you are not already.
> 
> 
> The procedure to add shutdown commands is essentially the same as adding startup commands .



Thank You! How do I know if I am using discrete input commands for the AVR?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/17964925
> 
> 
> Thank You! How do I know if I am using discrete input commands for the AVR?



Method 2 on the input setup for the AVR.


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17946979
> 
> 
> the buttons towards the top, starting at about the 'ok' button, it seems like the button backlight is not quite as strong. they seem dimmer than the other buttons. the remote i replaced seemed like the lights were more even, but the 'activities' button was dimmer.
> 
> 
> any ideas if im just crazy or are there similar experiences of the buttons not being evenly dim dimmer? i already replaced the remote once, i would go absolutely crazy if i had to again.



Anyone?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17967839
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I'm looking at my One. The buttons are not all uniformly bright. The OK button and the Play arrow and the buttons surrounding play are brighter than the others. The number 6 is brighter than the other numbers.


They are all adequate and I've never been conscience of the difference until focusing on it for your question. None of the differences are a problem for us.


----------



## lpnaz480

came up with one more question.


hows the h1 with directv's dvr setup, compared to the 670?


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17946979
> 
> 
> the buttons towards the top, starting at about the 'ok' button, it seems like the button backlight is not quite as strong. they seem dimmer than the other buttons. the remote i replaced seemed like the lights were more even, but the 'activities' button was dimmer.
> 
> 
> any ideas if im just crazy or are there similar experiences of the buttons not being evenly dim dimmer? i already replaced the remote once, i would go absolutely crazy if i had to again.



I just looked at my two H1's. Although the back-light is not completely even across all of the keys, the difference is definitely insignificant to the H1's appearance and its proper operation.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17968962
> 
> 
> I just looked at my two H1's. Although the back-light is not completely even across all of the keys, the difference is definitely insignificant to the H1's appearance and its proper operation.



Same here with my two Harmony One's. It wasn't until I really stared that I noticed that the backlight wasn't entirely uniform. Not that I notice it when I glance down at it normally.


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/17969215
> 
> 
> Same here with my two Harmony One's. It wasn't until I really stared that I noticed that the backlight wasn't entirely uniform. Not that I notice it when I glance down at it normally.



haha, it just struck me as odd. sorry to be the annoying guy that brings up problems that never existed, avs has brought out the 'best' in me. i think i only noticed it since this one has weaker backlights than the other one i had to return.


----------



## DaveFried




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFried* /forum/post/17958054
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for a few days and really like it. Twice when I have only customized one device button for my TV, I've gotten a strange result when I tested the remote. It is easily fixable with the Help key on the remote so it is not a big deal but I wonder if anyone knows the cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> On my system, the cable box, blu ray player and my receiver are separately cabled to the Samsung TV. My Watch TV activity turns on the TV (HDMI1 input), the cable box and the receiver. This activity usually works fine but on two occasions after customizing a TV button on the remote, the Watch TV activity turns on the TV, the cable box and the blu ray player instead of the receiver. Also the input is set to HDMI2, the blu ray player input. The script for the Watch TV activity is unchanged and all components are off before using my remote.
> 
> 
> This problem has not occurred each time I have only customized one button so my guess is that an error occurred while the modification was being downloaded to the remote. Has anyone else run into this problem? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17958284
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is your problem or not, but it's worth trying:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poraxan* /forum/post/17958374
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest that as well. It is not a problem with the remote per se, but a problem (not really a problem, it is by design) with the devices now talking to each other and reacting to the way the inputs are selected.
> 
> 
> I believe it goes by different names by different vendors, but in the end it is called CEC. Wiki has an article on HDMI and a section is devoted to CEC.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFried* /forum/post/17959243
> 
> 
> 120inna55 & poraxan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. I turned HDMI-CEC off and hopefully that will keep the problem from reoccurring. I'll do some further button customizations to test the change.
> 
> 
> Dave





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/17959756
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



Unfortunately, turning off HDMI-CEC didn't solve the problem. I called Logitech Support and the tech said problems such as mine happen occasionally after modifying the remote. I found similar information in the Logitech Knowledge Base. Apparently, the remote is reinitialized after changes are downloaded to it and reinitialization can throw off the activities.


Since the problem is easy to fix via the Help button, it's no big deal to me. I was just curious as to the problem's cause.


Dave


----------



## Fargus777

Got my H1 set up last night. Only problem so far is with the DirecTV HR20DVR. When Im watching a recorded program, how do I fast forward shows? I pressed the buttons on the remote for fast forward and skip, but nothing happens. Do I have to manually set these? I assumed it would automatically set this. I know its controlling the DVR since the Guide and channel up and down buttons work like normal.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17973781
> 
> 
> Got my H1 set up last night. Only problem so far is with the DirecTV HR20DVR. When Im watching a recorded program, how do I fast forward shows? I pressed the buttons on the remote for fast forward and skip, but nothing happens. Do I have to manually set these? I assumed it would automatically set this. I know its controlling the DVR since the Guide and channel up and down buttons work like normal.



Go into "Customize Buttons" for the activity and check that the correct DVR commands are mapped to those buttons.


----------



## jstin

Man this remote is even more than I'd hoped. I do have a couple of Q's.


1) Why isn't there a "return" button for the H1 in "Watch TV- customize buttons"? Seems very odd, every other button is there. I know I can put one on the touch screen but there is a return button on the darn remote that does nothing.


2) In "Watch TV" what is the "commands" button for just below the touch screen?


3) What little instruction that comes with this thing says you can download a full users manual online. I can't find it, does it exist? How are new users supposed to aware of the capabilities of a product?


Thank for any help.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstin* /forum/post/17974905
> 
> 
> Man this remote is even more than I'd hoped. I do have a couple of Q's.
> 
> 
> 1) Why isn't there a "return" button for the H1 in "Watch TV- customize buttons"? Seems very odd, every other button is there. I know I can put one on the touch screen but there is a return button on the darn remote that does nothing.
> 
> 
> 2) In "Watch TV" what is the "commands" button for just below the touch screen?
> 
> 
> 3) What little instruction that comes with this thing says you can download a full users manual online. I can't find it, does it exist? How are new users supposed to aware of the capabilities of a product?
> 
> 
> Thank for any help.



1. Possibly... Map the [Exit] key to be your Return Key? or, as you noted, add a soft key for [Return] if there is also an Exit function on your device. You can also map another unused key, such as the [+] or [E] keys at the bottom of the remote.


2. When in an Activity, if you have Favorites up on the screen, it will say "Commands" - touch it and the Favorites display will change to your soft command buttons. Conversely, if you are displaying your soft commands in the display, that "button" on the remote will change to say "Favorites". Its basically the soft button to press to toggle between Favorites and Soft Keys in the display.


3. Harmony One manuals are HERE .


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17973999
> 
> 
> Go into "Customize Buttons" for the activity and check that the correct DVR commands are mapped to those buttons.



There isn't anything mapped to them. I select Satellite for device, but there isn't a command for fast forward and rewind, etc. Do I need to click on Learn command? Or is there an easier way? thanks for your help...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17975285
> 
> 
> There isn't anything mapped to them. I select Satellite for device, but there isn't a command for fast forward and rewind, etc. Do I need to click on Learn command? Or is there an easier way? thanks for your help...



Either you have the incorrect receiver model (non-DVR version) entered as the device, or the Harmony database is just missing those commands.


If those are the only missing commands and your OE remote for the receiver has the correct buttons, then you should just learn the command. It's a very simple and painless procedure. If the database is missing many commands, you should verify that there is not a different model in the database that is closer to what you have (or just learn any/all commands that are missing.


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17975367
> 
> 
> Either you have the incorrect receiver model (non-DVR version) entered as the device, or the Harmony database is just missing those commands.
> 
> 
> If those are the only missing commands and your OE remote for the receiver has the correct buttons, then you should just learn the command. It's a very simple and painless procedure. If the database is missing many commands, you should verify that there is not a different model in the database that is closer to what you have (or just learn any/all commands that are missing.



Thanks for the help. I ended up having to learn the commands, but like you said. It was super easy.


----------



## jstin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17975054
> 
> 
> 1. Possibly... Map the [Exit] key to be your Return Key? or, as you noted, add a soft key for [Return] if there is also an Exit function on your device. You can also map another unused key, such as the [+] or [E] keys at the bottom of the remote.
> 
> 
> 2. When in an Activity, if you have Favorites up on the screen, it will say "Commands" - touch it and the Favorites display will change to your soft command buttons. Conversely, if you are displaying your soft commands in the display, that "button" on the remote will change to say "Favorites". Its basically the soft button to press to toggle between Favorites and Soft Keys in the display.
> 
> 
> 3. Harmony One manuals are HERE .



jcalabria, thank you for your reply.


The user manual link was what I was looking for. I don't see a reference to "commands" or "soft buttons". Is a "soft button" anything that is on the touch screen? The "commands" in my "Watching TV" has no entries.


Regarding:

1) After reading the users manual I see where the button that I thought was "return" is, (sic from the the H1 users manual): "The previous channel buttons returns you to the last channel you were on." I thought that the arrow with the 180 degree sweep = "return" on my Onkyo remote, my bad. I already re-programed what my Comcast cable remote calls "last" to the down arrow key as I thought I hit every button on the H1, noting what it did, & did not find a "go back to last viewed channel" button, LOL. The H1 is good but it can't fix stupid (me).


I'm not a great learner via text instructions so I'm thinking that I'm just scratching the surface of what the H1 is capable of. This always bothers me as I want to wring every ounce out of everything. This is why my insanely brilliant brother-in-law has a nice side business of re-writing software manuals so dumb a$$es like me can get the most out of a product. Unfortunately, he's not into HT.







Thankfully people like you & others here help us challenged users.










Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17975285
> 
> 
> There isn't anything mapped to them. I select Satellite for device, but there isn't a command for fast forward and rewind, etc. Do I need to click on Learn command? Or is there an easier way? thanks for your help...



The DirecTV HR20 is listed several different ways (Hughes, DirecTV, etc.) as a PVR and Satellite box. I don't remember which one I selected, but all of the commands were already in the database.


----------



## HDJulie

I did my DirecTV DVRs as a Cable or Satellite Device, then DirecTV for the Manufacturer, then typed the model as HR20-700 for one, & HR22-100 for the other. They both work perfectly. I had a Harmony One & now have a Harmony 900. They worked on either remote.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/17963379
> 
> 
> I have two H1's. The new one is only 2 months old but the other one is 1.5 years old and it's as good as the day I got it. No issues whatsoever with it.
> Since you're used to the 670's, you'll feel right at home with the H1. I had two 880's prior to the two H1's I now have and it was an easy tranistion for everyone in the house. The main differences will be the screen and key layout AND the quality feel of the H1.
> my two H1's have never failed to reliably and quickly charge. Full charges are done in around 2 hours (or even less). I only charge mine when they get near the bottom -- which varies with use but normally is less than once a week.
> 
> 
> Get one!




Thanks, slipjigs & lflorack, I'm getting one soon. The 670's have been fine, with the banging they've taken, it will be nice to have a more reliable one, and one that doesn't eat batteries. As you mentioned, I'm used to the interfaces and the programming.


Thanks again.


----------



## lpnaz480

i'm looking up all my devices i use on the compatability check off logitech. what would the bose lifestyle 39 be under in the check list? i've tried mini system, music player, dvd. cant seem to find it.


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/17978958
> 
> 
> i'm looking up all my devices i use on the compatability check off logitech. what would the boser lifestyle 39 be under in the check list? i've tried mini system, music player, dvd. cant seem to find it.



Maybe they are trying to tell you something!










If the remote works via IR then you can control it with a Harmony One. Worst case is that you have to manually learn each command.


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17979067
> 
> 
> Maybe they are trying to tell you something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the remote works via IR then you can control it with a Harmony One. Worst case is that you have to manually learn each command.



yea thats bose lol


pretty easy stuff learning each command?


i plan on buying the h1 tonight


----------



## In2Photos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/17979096
> 
> 
> yea thats bose lol
> 
> 
> pretty easy stuff learning each command?
> 
> 
> i plan on buying the h1 tonight



It is very easy. Once you do it it might take all of few minutes to learn all the commands. But you might want to call Logitech to see if they already have it in the database somewhere. I looked too, but couldn't find it.


This may be of interest to you.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ng/td-p/409535


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In2Photos* /forum/post/17979147
> 
> 
> It is very easy. Once you do it it might take all of few minutes to learn all the commands. But you might want to call Logitech to see if they already have it in the database somewhere. I looked too, but couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> This may be of interest to you.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ng/td-p/409535



awesome thank you


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dathon* /forum/post/17961408
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find IR codes for Onkyo receivers? I have an Onkyo TX-NR807, and would like a code that gives me direct access to some functions in the receiver.



You could just use to Onkyo remote to teach the H1 the commands you want.


----------



## cshartnagel

I am looking to buy the H1. Where is the best place to get one? Is there a good retailer that sells them cheaper than $200?


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshartnagel* /forum/post/17981253
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy the H1. Where is the best place to get one? Is there a good retailer that sells them cheaper than $200?



I got it at BestBuy for $150 at the end of November (wasn't technically a black friday sale), and it was the same price at Amazon at that time. Since then I haven't seen it anywhere for less than $200.


----------



## oman321

 http://www.compusa.com/applications/...7BBTkwCjCECjCE 

Compusa has it for 180 right now.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dathon* /forum/post/17961408
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find IR codes for Onkyo receivers? I have an Onkyo TX-NR807, and would like a code that gives me direct access to some functions in the receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *najaboy* /forum/post/17980832
> 
> 
> You could just use to Onkyo remote to teach the H1 the commands you want.



...but that wouldn't get him the multitude of discrete codes that are available for more control. There is a huge array of discrete commands for listening modes, Audyssey modes, etc that neither the standard Harmony database nor the OE remote can access.


I posted info HERE a while back on how to get Harmony CS to add the additional codes that the Onkyo AVRs support. The Onkyo spreadsheet posted there covers up to the xx6 series units, but Onkyo uses the same IR codes for similar functions across all of its units, so only a few xx7 commands might be missing. If you search around, you may find the 2009 version of that spreadsheet with the xx7 series included.


----------



## kinglerxt

Finally got around to setting up my H1 today on my day off.

I had the 880 as I had mentioned a few weeks ago.

I had to create a new account separate from my 880 account (per the Logitech rep) to setup my new H1

I copied and pasted the info from my 880 setup to Notepad so I could make it easier to set up the H1


So far so good


Just need to go get the pretty channel icons for my fav channels now and I

should be good.


----------



## davejohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/17981747
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/applications/...7BBTkwCjCECjCE
> 
> Compusa has it for 180 right now.



Use Bing Cashback and you can get another 6% cash back.


----------



## Devildoc666

I'm having a big problem with running the software (ver 7.7). I just got my harmony for Xmas, so I'm new to the whole area, but jeeze. The page keeps hanging up and giving me "Connection Interrupted" error messages. Hitting "next" will get me a page prompting me to "Reload post data" which will usually keep me going until the next freeze. On occasion, it will just hang forcing me to close out the program and restart. Makes programming the thing an exercise in frustration.


Anyone else having anything like this? I've reloaded the program, checked to see if there were any firewall issues and disabled antivirus but no joy.


I'm running windows 7.


Thanks


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devildoc666* /forum/post/17986352
> 
> 
> I'm having a big problem with running the software (ver 7.7). I just got my harmony for Xmas, so I'm new to the whole area, but jeeze. The page keeps hanging up and giving me "Connection Interrupted" error messages. Hitting "next" will get me a page prompting me to "Reload post data" which will usually keep me going until the next freeze. On occasion, it will just hang forcing me to close out the program and restart. Makes programming the thing an exercise in frustration.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having anything like this? I've reloaded the program, checked to see if there were any firewall issues and disabled antivirus but no joy.
> 
> 
> I'm running windows 7.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm running Win7 and haven't had any problems with the software. You might want to contact Harmony support.


----------



## jstin

I'm using a new Harmony One to change channels through a Comcast (Pace) RNG110 cable box. The box responds about 60% of the time using my Favorites buttons. The wife thinks I'm an idiot for paying good money for the H1. It is pretty aggravating.


I called Comcast & they said to bring in the box & they'll exchange it. They have 3 Motorola boxes as options as well, models DCX3200, DCH3200 or DCH6200.


Does anybody have any input as which box receives commands the best?


Thank you.


----------



## ryanmac4484

i have a H1 and a Comcast HD DVR. I'd like to program a custom command that would trigger both the guide and FAV button with a single press of the "Guide" button. Is there a way to do a multiple button command with the software?


edit: so i found out how to create a custom sequence with the 2 separate commands (guide and favorites), but can't find a way to delay the 2 commands. does anyone know of a way to do this?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstin* /forum/post/17988916
> 
> 
> I'm using a new Harmony One to change channels through a Comcast (Pace) RNG110 cable box. The box responds about 60% of the time using my Favorites buttons. The wife thinks I'm an idiot for paying good money for the H1. It is pretty aggravating.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast & they said to bring in the box & they'll exchange it. They have 3 Motorola boxes as options as well, models DCX3200, DCH3200 or DCH6200.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any input as which box receives commands the best?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Before you do that, go to the devices page and follow the "trouble shoot" tree (in the Harmony setup software) and answer the questions. Download the new settings and try them until the H1 performs the same as the original remote....


Sounds like a simple adjustment to how the H1 is sending signals to the box.... Totally fixable...


----------



## IanB2

Got my Harmony One remote today, set it up tonight. Very easy to use software, and I really like this remote so far!


What kind of success do people have running various FTA receivers with this unit, specifically the Nfusion lineup?


----------



## Doug Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstin* /forum/post/17988916
> 
> 
> I'm using a new Harmony One to change channels through a Comcast (Pace) RNG110 cable box. The box responds about 60% of the time using my Favorites buttons. The wife thinks I'm an idiot for paying good money for the H1. It is pretty aggravating.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast & they said to bring in the box & they'll exchange it. They have 3 Motorola boxes as options as well, models DCX3200, DCH3200 or DCH6200.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any input as which box receives commands the best?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I had a 3200 and exchanged it for the 110 due to picture quality on my Samsung B630


we get a rare channel changing problems with 110 using H1 favorities - respone is about 98%.....will occur on the first channel change and then works normal....sometimes I think it is operator (me) induced


----------



## Devildoc666

Question: I've a Harmony One. I'm new to Harmony and have numerous questions and some issues which I'm still trying to work thru on my own. If I want to post some things, better to do it here or a new thread in the "Remote Control Area"? Seems like more folks would see the post in the general area, but whatever.......


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devildoc666* /forum/post/17991791
> 
> 
> Question: I've a Harmony One. I'm new to Harmony and have numerous questions and some issues which I'm still trying to work thru on my own. If I want to post some things, better to do it here or a new thread in the "Remote Control Area"? Seems like more folks would see the post in the general area, but whatever.......



I wouldn't start a new thread. Your questions are appropriate in this thread. However, as with any forum, it is _highly_ recommended you search this thread for answers prior to posting. It is likely your question has been asked and answered several times.


----------



## Weaselboy

 http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/44...l=us,en?osid=9 


There is a new version 7.7.0 of the remote software for Mac released. No release notes explaining what has changed though. I search the Logitech forums also, and no explanation. I installed and it seems to work and I notice no differences.


----------



## wkingincharge

I picked one of these up on Friday after a month or two of research on some other brands and having enough of my old chameleon remote control. I agree that the 7.7 software freezes quite a bit and refresh button has become my new best friend (NEED to figure this out besides the obvious causes). Aside from that this is a very solid remote feels great in my hands and setup was easy. I did it in phases just to keep from going to complicated to soon and as of yesterday I added some custom activities and custom station icons for the cable box. Although my equipment setup is basic Plasma,Bluray,CD/DVD,A/V Receiver and Cable box for example its nice knowing I have a remote that's wife friendly and can grow with the system.


By the way how do the buttons hold up to wear and tear with relation to numbers and descriptions ????


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge* /forum/post/17992366
> 
> 
> By the way how do the button hold up to wear and tear with relation to numbers and descriptions ????



Mine's over a year old with heavy use... still looks/works like brand new.


----------



## ursula1000

Hi Joe221 and all.


Is this forum correct to ask help you for icons for Harmony 1100?


If it is ok, what do you need?, the link to channels tv website?


Thanks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ursula1000* /forum/post/17995007
> 
> 
> Hi Joe221 and all.
> 
> 
> Is this forum correct to ask help you for icons for Harmony 1100?
> 
> 
> If it is ok, what do you need?, the link to channels tv website?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Go to http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/ 


Pick the icons you want, download the zipped file it will create and use the Harmony software to install them on your 1100. Ask it you need more details.


Bernie


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17996106
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/
> 
> 
> Pick the icons you want, download the zipped file it will create and use the Harmony software to install them on your 1100. Ask it you need more details.
> 
> 
> Bernie



bad link?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17996106
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/
> 
> 
> Pick the icons you want, download the zipped file it will create and use the Harmony software to install them on your 1100. Ask it you need more details.
> 
> 
> Bernie





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/17996117
> 
> 
> bad link?



Works for me, both in my original note and in your query.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/17996232
> 
> 
> Works for me, both in my original note and in your query.



Must be a local issue then. Link brings up nuttin.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/17996648
> 
> 
> Must be a local issue then. Link brings up nuttin.



Must be... the posted links work fine here, too.


----------



## ursula1000

Bernie33, thanks but i have seen that web first.


However, I need icons of spanish channel tv that there is no in iconharmony.com for harmony 1100.


How and where can i ask for it?


Thanks


----------



## oman321

You have to request Randy to add what you are looking for. You can contact him thru his website which is linked above.


----------



## squareeyes

ursula1000, as a fan of esl music i like your username!

and i received your email for spanish 1100 icons. send me the list of channels you'd like and i'll begin the spanish set with those.

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ursula1000* /forum/post/17997160
> 
> 
> Bernie33, thanks but i have seen that web first.
> 
> 
> However, I need icons of spanish channel tv that there is no in iconharmony.com for harmony 1100.
> 
> 
> How and where can i ask for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jimsfield

Randy, I have been unable to send messages thru iconharmony.com


I'm interested in the following icons for Harmony 700:


A&EHD http://www.aetv.com/aehd/ 

AMCHD www.amctv.com/ 

BETP http://www.bet.com/ 

ESPNU http://caro.officialpsds.com/ESPNU-logo-PSD5730.html 

FXHD http://www.fxnetworks.com/ 

KJZZ http://www.kjzz.com/ 

KUED http://www.kued.org/ 

MTN http://www.themtn.tv/ 

SPIKE www.spike.com/network/spike 

UHD http://universalhd.com/ 


Thanx for this great service.


----------



## Test123455

Oh yeah, Randy, just wanted to say thanks for the icons! They amaze every single person who looks at the remote, haha!










I've all but decided against exchanging this remote yet again for another one because of the dim backlight. I kind of dont care. Wish it was uniformly bright across all keys (and at least similar from remote to remote).


----------



## squareeyes

you got it test! glad you're making good use of'em.

,r


----------



## John Henry 1

Two nights ago my H1 stopped working during a TV show.. I went to turn the volume down and none of the components will respond to the remote... The remote itself will charge and everything looks normal with it.. I updated the firmware as suggested by Logitech, but that still didn't work.. Anyone have any suggestions to get this remote working again... It is only 6 months old.. Never had a problem prior to this incident...


----------



## oman321

If you have a cell phone camera or a digital camera look at the front of the remote with it. When you press a button you will see the diodes sending the signal, lighting up and blinking. If nothing happens it means that they somehow went bad, static or something else which was faulty to begin with. If it's only 6 months old swap it under warranty.


----------



## John Henry 1

Thank you for the response!! I will give it a try when I get home this evening..


----------



## 4fit?

My H1 has done that before as well. A simple battery pull has always worked for me. Just pull the batt, wait 20 seconds or so, re-install battery.


----------



## John Henry 1

I tried pulling the battery and letting it sort of re-set itself, but it didn't work...

Did the cell phone test and the diodes are not lighting up when you press the buttons. I have contacted Logitech for a warranty claim, we'll see what happens.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Henry 1* /forum/post/18024926
> 
> 
> I tried pulling the battery and letting it sort of re-set itself, but it didn't work...
> 
> Did the cell phone test and the diodes are not lighting up when you press the buttons. I have contacted Logitech for a warranty claim, we'll see what happens.



It'll be a simple swap. They'll mail you a new one and tell you to trash the bad one. You'll just connect the new remote and select, "replace remote", and all will be good.


----------



## cwt4

Guys, looked through about 100 pages with no luck. Anyone using an IR Extender? My components are in a AV unit with glass, but wood covers the receiver IR. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/18028294
> 
> 
> Guys, looked through about 100 pages with no luck. Anyone using an IR Extender? My components are in a AV unit with glass, but wood covers the receiver IR. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.



Yes-I use this one;

http://www.amazon.com/Cmple-Extender...4783659&sr=8-1 


And after some tweaks and emitter shields, it works fantastic.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/18028294
> 
> 
> Guys, looked through about 100 pages with no luck. Anyone using an IR Extender? My components are in a AV unit with glass, but wood covers the receiver IR. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.



I, as well as several others here, have had good success with THIS one.


If you need a wider variety of pieces or have special needs such as a plasma-proof IR receiver, than Xantech probably has the widest variety of hardware available. In most case, you can avoid issues with plasma or LCD displays through careful placement of the IR receiver where it cannot "see" the light emitted from the display.


----------



## cwt4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18028331
> 
> 
> I, as well as several others here, have had good success with THIS one.
> 
> 
> If you need a wider variety of pieces or have special needs such as a plasma-proof IR receiver, than Xantech probably has the widest variety of hardware available. In most case, you can avoid issues with plasma or LCD displays through careful placement of the IR receiver where it cannot "see" the light emitted from the display.



Not quite sure what you mean by plasma proof. I have a Pioneer KRP-500m. How does that kit compare to THIS Logitech one? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## oman321

Plasma and LCD tv's can interfere with IR receivers especially if they are sitting directly above or below the tv. Some manufacturers produce CFL or LCD proof IR receivers which work no matter where you place them in relation to the set.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/18028722
> 
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean by plasma proof. I have a Pioneer KRP-500m. How does that kit compare to THIS Logitech one? Thanks for the help!!



Oman covered the plasma question...


I've never used the Harmony extender, so I cannot compare. I suspect that the Harmony unit, even if it functions well, would give you less options/flexibility in regard to multiple emitters and hardwiring IR devices that accept wired IR connections.


----------



## cwt4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18029691
> 
> 
> Oman covered the plasma question...
> 
> 
> I've never used the Harmony extender, so I cannot compare. I suspect that the Harmony unit, even if it functions well, would give you less options/flexibility in regard to multiple emitters and hardwiring IR devices that accept wired IR connections.



After I posted I thought about that exact thing. As far as the issues of interference, I could probably place it off to the side or something and it would potentially eliminate the issue, or does the interference occur in the general area?


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## mdavej

IR behaves pretty much like visible light. As long as light from your tv doesn't fall on the problem device, you should be fine. But, like light, it will also bounce of walls, mirrors, glass, etc. Sometimes a little masking tape over the IR sensor will block the bad IR but still pass the stronger IR from your remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/18029879
> 
> 
> After I posted I thought about that exact thing. As far as the issues of interference, I could probably place it off to the side or something and it would potentially eliminate the issue, or does the interference occur in the general area?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!



Typically, as long as it is behind the plane of the display panel and/or shielded from direct exposure of the display's light output by a cabinet or other object, you should have no problems... i.e, while watching your TV in an otherwise darkened room, find a "dark" location to mount the IR receiver that still has good IR line of sight from your seating position.


----------



## cwt4

Gottcha, thanks for the recommendations. I think I will be able to put it basically under my TV unit as it is raised. Thanks again!


----------



## theesir

I like many others offer my Mea Kulpa's. I have searched and tried reading the whole thread for answers, but it is just tooo long.


Just got my One. Love it. SOOO easy to set up.


2 Questions.


I have a number of TV related Activities. All of my activities set my TV Input back to HDMI1 when they shut down, but I can't prevent the "Watch TV" Activities from forcing the TV to set to HDMI1 on startup. Its no big deal, but it is annoying because it blacks the screen out for a minute as it "changes" to the input it is already on.


Second, When I set and activity to watch TV my DirecTv HD Receiver (HR20-700), the PVR shows the nice RED, Green, Yellow, Blue Icons, but in the PVR device, I can not make the icons appear. I have found the tutorial instruction in the FAQ, but it seems to have no effect. Any ideas.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## John Henry 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18025659
> 
> 
> It'll be a simple swap. They'll mail you a new one and tell you to trash the bad one. You'll just connect the new remote and select, "replace remote", and all will be good.



That's exactly what they told me in an email yesterday... Should be here in 10 to 15 days.. Couldn't ask for better CS...


----------



## Test123455

so far im loving the remote guys. thanks for your help.


I could swear i had seen somewhere were the instructions were posted on how to make the remote toggle game mode on/off for samsung tvs, does anyone know where that is?


also, just to confirm before my exchange period is over, the backlight is not uniform for other people as well, yes? i feel like the previous one i had was brighter, although i suppose its not a huge deal. sorry if i seem anal, this was the last piece of my HT and i wanna make sure its ok.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/18037737
> 
> 
> so far im loving the remote guys. thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> I could swear i had seen somewhere were the instructions were posted on how to make the remote toggle game mode on/off for samsung tvs, does anyone know where that is?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17715700 



> Quote:
> also, just to confirm before my exchange period is over, the backlight is not uniform for other people as well, yes? i feel like the previous one i had was brighter, although i suppose its not a huge deal. sorry if i seem anal, this was the last piece of my HT and i wanna make sure its ok.



I think that I and several other people have already answered that question for you. Again, yes, it is not uniform, but fine everywhere on the remote.


----------



## NYC Guy

Recently I did an update on my H1 and have noticed that the battery life is awful ever sonce. I am getting a warning message that it is really low after only a few hours of use. Before that it would take days to reach that point. Any suggestions?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/18041851
> 
> 
> Recently I did an update on my H1 and have noticed that the battery life is awful ever sonce. I am getting a warning message that it is really low after only a few hours of use. Before that it would take days to reach that point. Any suggestions?



Likely need to replace the battery... If still under warranty you might want to contact Logitech and open a case...


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18042052
> 
> 
> Likely need to replace the battery... If still under warranty you might want to contact Logitech and open a case...



The H1 is more than a year old so Logitech won't do anything for me. However it was working fine until Thursday night when I updated the H1 after adding new channels for FIOS when I switched from RCN. That's why I have a funny feeling that something went wrong when I did synced.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/18042381
> 
> 
> The H1 is more than a year old so Logitech won't do anything for me. However it was working fine until Thursday night when I updated the H1 after adding new channels for FIOS when I switched from RCN. That's why I have a funny feeling that something went wrong when I did synced.



I understand your suspicion based on coincidence. Have you _pulled_ the battery (both to reset and to inspect for swelling)?


----------



## Bunga99

Does anyone know if the Harmony One remote recieved any updates over the past 2w years?


My Harmony one remote was bought in 08 when it first came out. I recently had it replaced under warranty through BB because I bought the extended warranty which should have covered battery. My remote use to be able to hold a charge for about a week and a half or a little more. After 2 years it held its charge for about 4-5days sometimes a tad more. I asked BB to replace the battery under warranty and they said they dont stock the battery and told me to just bring in the remote for a replacement under thier extended warrary. I was shocked to say the least but did bring the remote in and had it replaced for free







This was about 3 weeks ago.


I immediately noticed this new Harmony remote has a differnt plug and wire that routes to the charger. What I "think" is also differnt is that there is also a white light on the charging station. I dont remember that being on my old harmony one remote. I also "think" that the directional key pad (arrows) has groves in it for better gripping. This leaves me curious if theres been any other updates.


PS. the new Harmony that i have has been holding it charge for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Finch106

I have a quick question that may or may not have been asked in this entire thread. I have set up all my activities the same way pretty much, the only things that have changed are the components involved.


That said, when I press Watch TV, it turns the TV on, turns the AV Receiver on, turns the Directv box on, and everything is good. The remote then controls volume by the reciever if I press the volume buttons on the remote, and changes the channels and checks the guide and everything with the Directv box. I couldn't be happier because that's what should happen.


Now, on the other hand, I have Watch Bluray setup the same way, except replacing the Directv box with a Panasonic player. TV comes on, AV Receiver comes on, Bluray comes on and everything pops up correctly. HOWEVER, the remote's screen is blank, and I have to press Device list to control each device individually through the touch screen rather than initially just pressing the volume buttons to adjust the volume, or the Play, Pause, Rewind, Fast Forward buttons etc to affect the bluray player. I have to go to device list to control each device, one at a time, but only with the Watch Bluray setting.


Is there a way I can have everything controlled by default without having to manually go into each device and adjust what I need? I got this remote mainly for my family so it isn't a chore to figure out what needs to be set to what to watch a movie or satellite, but having to explain what device controls what, I might as well just give them the 3 remotes it takes to do these things.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Finch106* /forum/post/18048329
> 
> 
> I have a quick question that may or may not have been asked in this entire thread. I have set up all my activities the same way pretty much, the only things that have changed are the components involved.
> 
> 
> That said, when I press Watch TV, it turns the TV on, turns the AV Receiver on, turns the Directv box on, and everything is good. The remote then controls volume by the reciever if I press the volume buttons on the remote, and changes the channels and checks the guide and everything with the Directv box. I couldn't be happier because that's what should happen.
> 
> 
> Now, on the other hand, I have Watch Bluray setup the same way, except replacing the Directv box with a Panasonic player. TV comes on, AV Receiver comes on, Bluray comes on and everything pops up correctly. HOWEVER, the remote's screen is blank, and I have to press Device list to control each device individually through the touch screen rather than initially just pressing the volume buttons to adjust the volume, or the Play, Pause, Rewind, Fast Forward buttons etc to affect the bluray player. I have to go to device list to control each device, one at a time, but only with the Watch Bluray setting.
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can have everything controlled by default without having to manually go into each device and adjust what I need? I got this remote mainly for my family so it isn't a chore to figure out what needs to be set to what to watch a movie or satellite, but having to explain what device controls what, I might as well just give them the 3 remotes it takes to do these things.



First, it sounds as if you may have set up your Blu-ray activity as a "Watch TV" activity... it should have been set up as a "Watch DVD" activity. If you used a "Watch TV" activity, it would explain why no custom buttons showed up by default, since the player has no functions that would normally appear on a "Watch TV" activity.


That said... even with the correct activity type, there is no guarantee that the custom buttons (or even the hard buttons) will default to exactly what YOU want... that's what the "Customize Buttons" function is for in the software. Any command you find yourself wanting to head to Device mode for can and should be added to the Activity's custom buttons.


----------



## Finch106

I actually did set it up as a watch dvd, I was just rushing the post out. I just want the volume buttons to control the av receiver and the dvd style buttons to control the bluray player, its difficult to explain that you have to go to the device button, select the device then control it that way, but I'll see if doing custom buttons works.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Finch106* /forum/post/18049799
> 
> 
> I actually did set it up as a watch dvd, I was just rushing the post out. I just want the volume buttons to control the av receiver and the dvd style buttons to control the bluray player, its difficult to explain that you have to go to the device button, select the device then control it that way, but I'll see if doing custom buttons works.



My suggestion is to delete the DVD activity and restart a new DVD activity. It normally ask what component you want to control the volume.


----------



## Kai Winters

What JChin said...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Finch106* /forum/post/18049799
> 
> 
> I actually did set it up as a watch dvd, I was just rushing the post out. I just want the volume buttons to control the av receiver and the dvd style buttons to control the bluray player, its difficult to explain that you have to go to the device button, select the device then control it that way, but I'll see if doing custom buttons works.



Anything that is available in device mode can easily be added to an activity. There is no need to go into device mode.


----------



## Finch106

It worked, thanks guys. I don't know why it didn't in the first place.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Finch106* /forum/post/18051878
> 
> 
> It worked, thanks guys. I don't know why it didn't in the first place.



Great! Even if it had populated the buttons correctly by default, one of the great feature of this remote is the ability to customize them in any way that makes sense to you and your unique configuration... you should always take advantage of that to make it work the way YOU want it to work.


----------



## oldschoolfrank

Guys, Does anyone know if i can program my H1 to automatically open the dvd player door upon using the "watch dvd" button?.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldschoolfrank* /forum/post/18060750
> 
> 
> Guys, Does anyone know if i can program my H1 to automatically open the dvd player door upon using the "watch dvd" button?.



The simplest way for most players would be to substitute the Eject command for the Power On command in the device setup... most units will power up and eject if you send them an eject command in the power-off state.


Alternatively, you could just add the Eject command to activity startup command list.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldschoolfrank* /forum/post/18060750
> 
> 
> Guys, Does anyone know if i can program my H1 to automatically open the dvd player door upon using the "watch dvd" button?.



Sure--just program the "eject" command for your DVD player to run just before one of the other commands in the "watch dvd" sequence. Some players need a delay programmed after the player is turned on before the "eject" command can be recognized and carried out. For example, my blu-ray/DVD player just says "please wait" if I send an EJECT command within about 30-40 seconds after it's turned on.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/18042561
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Harmony One remote recieved any updates over the past 2w years?
> 
> 
> My Harmony one remote was bought in 08 when it first came out. I recently had it replaced under warranty through BB because I bought the extended warranty which should have covered battery. My remote use to be able to hold a charge for about a week and a half or a little more. After 2 years it held its charge for about 4-5days sometimes a tad more. I asked BB to replace the battery under warranty and they said they dont stock the battery and told me to just bring in the remote for a replacement under thier extended warrary. I was shocked to say the least but did bring the remote in and had it replaced for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I immediately noticed this new Harmony remote has a differnt plug and wire that routes to the charger. What I "think" is also differnt is that there is also a white light on the charging station. I dont remember that being on my old harmony one remote. I also "think" that the directional key pad (arrows) has groves in it for better gripping. This leaves me curious if theres been any other updates.
> 
> 
> PS. the new Harmony that i have has been holding it charge for about 2 weeks now.



Anyone?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/18067630
> 
> 
> Anyone?



If you go into Harmony's support pages they list two different model numbers for the One (L-LW20 and R-IY17).


Mine is about 13 months old and is an R-IY17.


BTW... I connected my One last night to download a minor tweak to the programming changes I had made last week for my new Blu-ray player, and the firmware was updated from from 3.2 to 3.4. No noticeable changes so far.


----------



## Bunga99

Cool...thanks for the info.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18068192
> 
> 
> BTW... I connected my One last night to download a minor tweak to the programming changes I had made last week for my new Blu-ray player, and the firmware was updated from from 3.2 to 3.4. No noticeable changes so far.



From the Harmony Support Forum 


> Quote:
> Harmony One Firmware release version 3.4.0. The fixes include;
> Deep sleep mode added to stop battery voltage going lower than 3.4V
> Support for two new LCD screen modules



"LCD screen modules" refers to the physical screen itself... Harmony has added two new suppliers of screens and the update supports the new modules.


It's yet to be seen how the power management change effects operations.


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashenor* /forum/post/17424089
> 
> 
> Does it have support for WDTV Live?
> 
> 
> I am looking to use one for my:
> 
> 
> Onkyo 707
> 
> WDTV Live
> 
> 360
> 
> Ps3
> 
> Wii
> 
> Wide open west (WoW) HD-Dvr box.
> 
> 
> So i can setup activites to Switch between each, it only shows 3 on the main screen though and you have to scroll to the next?
> 
> 
> Anyone seen any good deals online lately for one?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well, yes and no. It will control the WD TV, but after switching to the WD TV from another activity, the H1 goes blank, without displaying the "Activity" functions of the WD TV. A minor inconvenience, but does anyone have a fix?


----------



## Test123455

Is there a way to toggle game mode on the Samsung TVs (LN52B750)? Or do i have to set a button to on, and one to off?


thanks!


----------



## shanmike

Had an odd occurance this week with my Harmony One, which is about 16 months old. Wife called me downstairs, showed me the remote. It had a perfect black circle on the right side of the screen, which was blanking out part of the activities screen. The remote was really warm, almost (but not quite) hot to touch.


Removed the battery, which looked completely normal. Let the remote cool off, put the battery back in, and it looked and functioned normally. It's been fine since then.


WTF? Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## bruman

I am curious, do you leave it in the charging craddle ?


----------



## Bob222

Sort of but without the black circle. My top half of the remote where the contacts are got very hot. Not warm but way too hot. It started happening after my remote was only 2 months old. Logitech told me it's not normal and to return it. I returned it to Best Buy for a new one. So far this one seems ok. Since yours is 16 months old I would contact Logitech and see what they will do for you. It is definately not normal. I used to keep mine on the charger all the time. I don't do that with the new one. It shouldn't matter. Logitech says it's safe to leave the remote on the charger.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/18082380
> 
> 
> Had an odd occurance this week with my Harmony One, which is about 16 months old. Wife called me downstairs, showed me the remote. It had a perfect black circle on the right side of the screen, which was blanking out part of the activities screen. The remote was really warm, almost (but not quite) hot to touch.
> 
> 
> Removed the battery, which looked completely normal. Let the remote cool off, put the battery back in, and it looked and functioned normally. It's been fine since then.
> 
> 
> WTF? Has anyone had a similar experience?



I also had an anomaly the other day with mine which is about the same age. A key stuck and kept shooting signals and wouldn't stop until I pulled the battery and re-inserted it. First time that's ever happened. It's been fine since.


----------



## tlogank

Ok, so I never imagined buying a $50+ remote, much less a $100+ remote. BUT...I did it. I bought the Harmony One (found a good deal, brand new for $130, free s/h!). I love the remote, works great with everything, but I am missing option that I would LOVE to have.


I am running a Windows7 HTPC. The remote works great once I am in Boxee & XBMC (I am using the Chinavision Media Center profile), but I would LOVE it if I could have some method of opening them with the remote. Right now I have to fumble around to make it work and it's messy and inconsistent. But surely there is some method I could do to make it to where I could program one of my touch-screen buttons to open boxee and another to open XBMC. I have a button that can close whatever app is open, so opening the app is all I need to figure out.


Anyone have any ideas? Please help if so, thanks!


----------



## mdavej

IIRC chinavision A, B, C, and D buttons send the hotkeys Ctrl+Alt+A, B, C, D and Ctrl+Alt+1, 2, 3, 4 and Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3, F4. A sends A, 1, F1; B sends B, 2, F2, and so on. Just make shortcuts to the apps in question and assign any of the hotkeys above to the shortcuts. Then the remote buttons will open the appropriate apps.


I've also found the chinavision device in the harmony device sucks on many levels. You're better off learning the commands from the chinavision remote yourself. For example, the diagonal mouse commands are missing.


Another little trick is to open the on-screen keyboard under accessibility in windows on startup. The you can type using the mouse.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/18082380
> 
> 
> Had an odd occurance this week with my Harmony One, which is about 16 months old. Wife called me downstairs, showed me the remote. It had a perfect black circle on the right side of the screen, which was blanking out part of the activities screen. The remote was really warm, almost (but not quite) hot to touch.
> 
> 
> Removed the battery, which looked completely normal. Let the remote cool off, put the battery back in, and it looked and functioned normally. It's been fine since then.
> 
> 
> WTF? Has anyone had a similar experience?



Similar thing happened to me about a year ago on mine. Hasn't happened since.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob222* /forum/post/17850308
> 
> 
> caesar1, I know this is a year old post but did you ever get this issue resolved? My 2 month old remote just developed the same problem today with it being very hot on the top end after charging. I did not notice a black mark on the screen. I usually put the remote in the cradle every night. Logitech FAQ says it's safe to do so.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any info before I call Logitech. Thank you.



It resolved on its own. The issue happened once -- and never again. Been over a year now. I'm really careful when I put it in the cradle now though, in case it had to do with it being slightly mi-positioned or something.


I also saw that there was new firmware not to long ago that had something to do with voltage while charging. So maybe update your remote with the new firmware.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18068972
> 
> 
> From the Harmony Support Forum
> 
> 
> "LCD screen modules" refers to the physical screen itself... Harmony has added two new suppliers of screens and the update supports the new modules.
> 
> 
> It's yet to be seen how the power management change effects operations.



Is that a "power management change" or is it to correct an issue some have had of the battery/screen heating up when in the cradle?


"Deep sleep mode added to stop battery voltage going lower than 3.4V"


----------



## tlogank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18083052
> 
> 
> IIRC chinavision A, B, C, and D buttons send the hotkeys Ctrl+Alt+A, B, C, D and Ctrl+Alt+1, 2, 3, 4 and Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3, F4. A sends A, 1, F1; B sends B, 2, F2, and so on. Just make shortcuts to the apps in question and assign any of the hotkeys above to the shortcuts. Then the remote buttons will open the appropriate apps.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also found the chinavision device in the harmony device sucks on many levels. You're better off learning the commands from the chinavision remote yourself. For example, the diagonal mouse commands are missing.
> 
> 
> Another little trick is to open the on-screen keyboard under accessibility in windows on startup. The you can type using the mouse.



You are my hero...this is awesome. I never realized what the A, B, C, D keys did on the Chinavision remote. Thank you so much! Completely resolved this for me, now I can open XBMC, Boxee, Hulu, and WMC all on the touchscreen. You are awesome!


----------



## ElDiablo

Does anyone know if there is a way to set a button to perform a macro under the devices menu. Specifically, I would like to change the picture mode on my Sammy 850 with one button. The OEM remote doesn't have a button for this and there isn't a hidden one shown in the logitech software. To perform this action I have to hit menu, rt. arrow, rt arrow, down, down, exit.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElDiablo* /forum/post/18083775
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to set a button to perform a macro under the devices menu. Specifically, I would like to change the picture mode on my Sammy 850 with one button. The OEM remote doesn't have a button for this and there isn't a hidden one shown in the logitech software. To perform this action I have to hit menu, rt. arrow, rt arrow, down, down, exit.



You will need to setup a "sequence" (under Activities - customize buttons). Limited to 5 commands, though...


----------



## Bob222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/18083445
> 
> 
> It resolved on its own. The issue happened once -- and never again. Been over a year now. I'm really careful when I put it in the cradle now though, in case it had to do with it being slightly mi-positioned or something.
> 
> 
> I also saw that there was new firmware not to long ago that had something to do with voltage while charging. So maybe update your remote with the new firmware.



I had the problem happen several times over about a 1 week period so I exchanged it. I haven't had any problems with the new one but I just updated the firmware just in case. Hopefully it addresses the overheating issue. Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElDiablo* /forum/post/18083775
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to set a button to perform a macro under the devices menu. Specifically, I would like to change the picture mode on my Sammy 850 with one button. The OEM remote doesn't have a button for this and there isn't a hidden one shown in the logitech software. To perform this action I have to hit menu, rt. arrow, rt arrow, down, down, exit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18083854
> 
> 
> You will need to setup a "sequence" (under Activities - customize buttons). Limited to 5 commands, though...



Picture Mode is typically in the Tools menu on most Samsungs, which can cut down on the number of keypresses required to navigate versus going through the full menu.


If it can't be done in a sequence, or if it fits your situation better, you can also create two separate activities... you can add strings of additional commands to activity startup and/or shut down, and they are not limited to 5 steps like a regular sequence is.


----------



## digzz

Does this remote have the famous Delay Problems in controlling devices. Like the Harmony 525?


----------



## ElDiablo

Thanks *Duck05* and *jcalabria*. That was the best I was able to do too. Was just hoping there was another way I didn't know about.


----------



## njandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogank* /forum/post/18082995
> 
> 
> Ok, so I never imagined buying a $50+ remote, much less a $100+ remote. BUT...I did it. I bought the Harmony One (found a good deal, brand new for $130, free s/h!). I love the remote, works great with everything, but I am missing option that I would LOVE to have.



Where did you pick it up for that price?


----------



## tlogank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njandy* /forum/post/18088220
> 
> 
> Where did you pick it up for that price?



through a vendor on Craigslist. If you are interested, I can contact him to see if he has more. He sent me 2 so far at that price, both new and worked great.


----------



## njandy

that would be great! thanks


----------



## Rinkledorf

I need a little help here. One of my activities is 5 channel sacd. Devices are, Rotel pre pro set to multichannel input, Marantz dv9600 and Musical fidelity 2 channel pre amp set to HT bypass. Everything powers up just fine. The problem I'm having is the LCD screen is blank. To use the touchscreen buttons for the Marantz I have to go to devices. Then the screen pops up. But then I have to go to current activity to adjust the volume. Is there a way to have the screen for the Marantz to come up when I select the activity?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rinkledorf* /forum/post/18089498
> 
> 
> I need a little help here. One of my activities is 5 channel sacd. Devices are, Rotel pre pro set to multichannel input, Marantz dv9600 and Musical fidelity 2 channel pre amp set to HT bypass. Everything powers up just fine. The problem I'm having is the LCD screen is blank. To use the touchscreen buttons for the Marantz I have to go to devices. Then the screen pops up. But then I have to go to current activity to adjust the volume. Is there a way to have the screen for the Marantz to come up when I select the activity?



You can put whatever commands you want on the screen using the Customize Buttons function for that activity.


----------



## Rinkledorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18090248
> 
> 
> You can put whatever commands you want on the screen using the Customize Buttons function for that activity.



Awww. How could I have missed that. I've customized almost all of my activities too. When I went to customize, I forgot about "Additional" buttons. And that is where the screen buttons are.


----------



## shanmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shanmike* /forum/post/18082380
> 
> 
> Had an odd occurance this week with my Harmony One, which is about 16 months old. Wife called me downstairs, showed me the remote. It had a perfect black circle on the right side of the screen, which was blanking out part of the activities screen. The remote was really warm, almost (but not quite) hot to touch.
> 
> 
> Removed the battery, which looked completely normal. Let the remote cool off, put the battery back in, and it looked and functioned normally. It's been fine since then.
> 
> 
> WTF? Has anyone had a similar experience?



Thanks for the replies on this gang, much appreciated. I will contact Logitech and let you know what happens. It has not happened to mine since. Oh, and I do usually leave it on the cradle.


----------



## Dmanindfw

Just invested in a new Harmony 1. Love it so far but I am having some challenges. This is probably a little unique as I am trying to setup mine to control a/v devices in 2 rooms. Generally the whole family is either in the living room or the master bedroom, but it is rare that we are using both at the same time.


So I set up my Harmony to control my a/v equipment in both rooms by creating additional activities (Watch TV Living Room, Watch DVD Living Room, Watch TV Bedroom, Watch BD Bedroom). Both TV's use the same brand/model of cable box (Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC).


As I am only limited to 24 channel favorites, I am trying to set up additional activities JUST to add more favorites (Watch Movies, Watch Sports, etc.). Is there any way to create just one activity for each programming type that will work in both rooms...so Watch Movies will work in either room. I've tried to do so, but in one room, it works well, but in the other it cycles my Cable box off. What am I doing wrong? Is there anyway to make it so a new activity doesn't try to cycle the power on/off on my cable box?


Please help.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Your problems stem from the fact that you're trying to use the remote in 2 different rooms!










Short of buying a new remote, or having the exact same hardware in each room, I don't see a work-a-round to the separate activity for each room.


I suppose you could add both room's hardware to the one activity, and map soft buttons for TV1 and then TV2. Seems like a giant PITA to me, unless you're lucky enough (or smart enough) to have the same TV in each room.


As far as the power cycles, I'm not sure. That setting is in the activity options, so if the activity isn't supposed to turn off cable box 1, it shouldn't be turning off cable box 2. But I don't have a cable box . . .


----------



## mikal_hua

i have a samsung 32 lcd tv, PS3, BellTV HD receiver and an Onkyo hts3200 HTIB. i have two activities, "watch movies on PS3" and "watch BellTV". when i switch from one activity to an another my receiver doesn't want to switch inputs? help? tia!!!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dmanindfw* /forum/post/18095381
> 
> 
> Just invested in a new Harmony 1. Love it so far but I am having some challenges. This is probably a little unique as I am trying to setup mine to control a/v devices in 2 rooms. Generally the whole family is either in the living room or the master bedroom, but it is rare that we are using both at the same time.
> 
> 
> So I set up my Harmony to control my a/v equipment in both rooms by creating additional activities (Watch TV Living Room, Watch DVD Living Room, Watch TV Bedroom, Watch BD Bedroom). Both TV's use the same brand/model of cable box (Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC).
> 
> 
> As I am only limited to 24 channel favorites, I am trying to set up additional activities JUST to add more favorites (Watch Movies, Watch Sports, etc.). Is there any way to create just one activity for each programming type that will work in both rooms...so Watch Movies will work in either room. I've tried to do so, but in one room, it works well, but in the other it cycles my Cable box off. What am I doing wrong? Is there anyway to make it so a new activity doesn't try to cycle the power on/off on my cable box?
> 
> 
> Please help.



I have my 880 controlling 3 rooms worth of equipment. So it can be done, the best option is that you set the cable box to be left on all the time under devices. Then add a power toggle as a soft button in case it does get turned off by someone or you need to turn it off and on just because it starts to act buggy.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikal_hua* /forum/post/18095787
> 
> 
> i have a samsung 32 lcd tv, PS3, BellTV HD receiver and an Onkyo hts3200 HTIB. i have two activities, "watch movies on PS3" and "watch BellTV". when i switch from one activity to an another my receiver doesn't want to switch inputs? help? tia!!!



Run thru the set up of each activity and make sure you have the right input selected for each activity. If they are discrete inputs they will go directly to that input, if they have to cycle thru the list of inputs be sure all inputs are listed so it doesn't lose it's place.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dmanindfw* /forum/post/18095381
> 
> 
> Just invested in a new Harmony 1. Love it so far but I am having some challenges. This is probably a little unique as I am trying to setup mine to control a/v devices in 2 rooms. Generally the whole family is either in the living room or the master bedroom, but it is rare that we are using both at the same time.
> 
> 
> So I set up my Harmony to control my a/v equipment in both rooms by creating additional activities (Watch TV Living Room, Watch DVD Living Room, Watch TV Bedroom, Watch BD Bedroom). Both TV's use the same brand/model of cable box (Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC).
> 
> 
> As I am only limited to 24 channel favorites, I am trying to set up additional activities JUST to add more favorites (Watch Movies, Watch Sports, etc.). Is there any way to create just one activity for each programming type that will work in both rooms...so Watch Movies will work in either room. I've tried to do so, but in one room, it works well, but in the other it cycles my Cable box off. What am I doing wrong? Is there anyway to make it so a new activity doesn't try to cycle the power on/off on my cable box?
> 
> 
> Please help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18096661
> 
> 
> I have my 880 controlling 3 rooms worth of equipment. So it can be done, the best option is that you set the cable box to be left on all the time under devices. Then add a power toggle as a soft button in case it does get turned off by someone or you need to turn it off and on just because it starts to act buggy.



Or, you have to remember what state you left the previous room's cable box in (on or off) as the H1 doesn't really know it has "moved"...










We have a "his and hers" situation where I have the H1 and my wife has a 720. If she has the TV on using her remote, I have to select "Watch TV" but cover up the transmitter as all the devices we use for that are "on" but the H1 doesn't know it.


----------



## Tom Sharpe

I'm new to the Harmony One and absolutely love it. This forum has been a great help. Two questions though: When using an OTA hi-def antenna, what key do you use for the period key as in 11.1? Also, I have a Panny DMP-BD55 Blu-ray player and always run standard DVDs at 24 f.p.s. on my Sony A3000 TV. Anyone have a slick hotkey way to get the Panny to 24 f.p.s. without having to go into device mode and set it every time? I did a few searches in this thread but couldn't find answers. Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Sharpe* /forum/post/18116318
> 
> 
> ...Anyone have a slick hotkey way to get the Panny to 24 f.p.s. without having to go into device mode and set it every time?...



Customize buttons in the activity in question. Set a soft button for that function. If you need more specific details as to how to do this, let us know.


EDIT: This is assuming this is a discrete function. Otherwise, you may need to program a little sequence.


----------



## nnck

I just got my Harmony One yesterday and was able to set-up the correct devices (Pionner HDTV, Pioneer AVR, Oppo Blu-ray). Got the initial activities in place for watching TV, watching Blu-Ray/DVD, but with a slight problem.


It seems that my Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K isnt able to switch to the correct assigned input when I press an activity on the remote. For instance, if I have just watched TV with the AVR set on TV/SAT input, then press "Watch DVD" on the remote, the remote does everything properly, except the AVR input remains on TV/SAT. Vice versa, if the AVR input was initially set on BD (Blu-ray Disc), and I then press "Watch TV" on the remote, the AVR input remains on BD.


I know the inputs are set-up properly in the software because I checked them again. And also, if I use the Harmony Remote Assistant to correct the problem, it quickly switched to the desired input. But then if I turn everything off and start all over again, I get the same issue.


Any ideas before I call tech support?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Sharpe* /forum/post/18116318
> 
> 
> ...When using an OTA hi-def antenna, what key do you use for the period key as in 11.1?



Just assign it to the button of your choice in the device and/or activity. It's a tiny dot ( . ) at the top of the drop down list, so it's easy to miss.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18117382
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony One yesterday and was able to set-up the correct devices (Pionner HDTV, Pioneer AVR, Oppo Blu-ray). Got the initial activities in place for watching TV, watching Blu-Ray/DVD, but with a slight problem.
> 
> 
> It seems that my Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K isnt able to switch to the correct assigned input when I press an activity on the remote. For instance, if I have just watched TV with the AVR set on TV/SAT input, then press "Watch DVD" on the remote, the remote does everything properly, except the AVR input remains on TV/SAT. Vice versa, if the AVR input was initially set on BD (Blu-ray Disc), and I then press "Watch TV" on the remote, the AVR input remains on BD.
> 
> 
> I know the inputs are set-up properly in the software because I checked them again. And also, if I use the Harmony Remote Assistant to correct the problem, it quickly switched to the desired input. But then if I turn everything off and start all over again, I get the same issue.
> 
> 
> Any ideas before I call tech support?



I assume you have tried the "help" button and went through the prompts if it doesn't change correctly.

You should reconnect the One to the computer and go through the sequences for that activity to make sure it changes to the correct input. It should do it easily.

Worst case would be deleting that activity and recreating it from scratch...sometimes it happens.


----------



## Aenygma

Ok here is the setup-


Samsung 52" HDTV

Pioneer 1019 Receiver

Sony PS3

(Own the Logitech Adaptor for PS3 Not Sure If I Want To Use It)


Q1. I will get to the logitech part first I suppose. I am not sure I wish to use it to turn on/off/etc the PS3 only because I have heard of issues where sometimes when doing something else, it might turn on or off the PS3.

I would also like a nice delay before it starts the PS3 since I also have heard of problems with HDCP error if the PS3 starts too quickly. (I could not find where to adjust start times, so I am not using it at the moment, or may never)



Q2. Say I am playing a game with the PS3. Naturally the PS3, the Receiver, and the HDTV are on. Now, I am done playing the game and want to watch TV. What is the process for this to happen so the receiver is off, and also when I finally hit OFF to shutoff TV it doesn't turn the reciever back on. I have an idea but best to just ask.


Thanks


----------



## jehingr




> Quote:
> Q1. I will get to the logitech part first I suppose. I am not sure I wish to use it to turn on/off/etc the PS3 only because I have heard of issues where sometimes when doing something else, it might turn on or off the PS3.
> 
> I would also like a nice delay before it starts the PS3 since I also have heard of problems with HDCP error if the PS3 starts too quickly. (I could not find where to adjust start times, so I am not using it at the moment, or may never)



The on/off issues are minor and only occasional at worst. I'm not at home at the moment, but adding a delay time to start-up is pretty straight forward - I just don't remember off the top of my head.


Q


> Quote:
> 2. Say I am playing a game with the PS3. Naturally the PS3, the Receiver, and the HDTV are on. Now, I am done playing the game and want to watch TV. What is the process for this to happen so the receiver is off, and also when I finally hit OFF to shutoff TV it doesn't turn the reciever back on. I have an idea but best to just ask.



The procedure is simple - press the Activities hard button, touch the next desired Activity on the touch screen. If you've defined your activities correctly everything will turn on/off as needed. When you are done and press the OFF hard button, everything that is on will turn off. OFF does not turn anything on. The remote tracks the state of everything (on/off, selected input, etc.) so it "knows" what is on or off. Of course if you manually turn something on/off without using the One, then the remote's state map will be out of synch and you may get incorrect behavior.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aenygma* /forum/post/18120471
> 
> 
> Ok here is the setup-
> 
> 
> Samsung 52" HDTV
> 
> Pioneer 1019 Receiver
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> (Own the Logitech Adaptor for PS3 Not Sure If I Want To Use It)
> 
> 
> Q1. I will get to the logitech part first I suppose. I am not sure I wish to use it to turn on/off/etc the PS3 only because I have heard of issues where sometimes when doing something else, it might turn on or off the PS3.
> 
> I would also like a nice delay before it starts the PS3 since I also have heard of problems with HDCP error if the PS3 starts too quickly. (I could not find where to adjust start times, so I am not using it at the moment, or may never)
> 
> 
> 
> Q2. Say I am playing a game with the PS3. Naturally the PS3, the Receiver, and the HDTV are on. Now, I am done playing the game and want to watch TV. What is the process for this to happen so the receiver is off, and also when I finally hit OFF to shutoff TV it doesn't turn the reciever back on. I have an idea but best to just ask.
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jehingr* /forum/post/18122822
> 
> 
> The on/off issues are minor and only occasional at worst. I'm not at home at the moment, but adding a delay time to start-up is pretty straight forward - I just don't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> Q
> 
> 
> The procedure is simple - press the Activities hard button, touch the next desired Activity on the touch screen. If you've defined your activities correctly everything will turn on/off as needed. When you are done and press the OFF hard button, everything that is on will turn off. OFF does not turn anything on. The remote tracks the state of everything (on/off, selected input, etc.) so it "knows" what is on or off. Of course if you manually turn something on/off without using the One, then the remote's state map will be out of synch and you may get incorrect behavior.



In addition to what jehingr wrote, if things ever do get out of sync, simply press the Help button on the One and answer the questions that will appear on the LCD screen. It will correct the problem and get your devices and the One back in sync.


----------



## Sam S

Anyone running two Harmony Ones in the same house? I just picked up a second one at Best Buy (on sale + I had a gift card).


I think I'll need to set up a separate Logitech acct with another email, correct?


----------



## oman321

Unless your planning to have both One's setup exactly the same then yes you will need to setup a seperate screen name and password. You can use the same email in your profile though.


----------



## Sam S

Thank you oman321.


----------



## EricU

My H1 controls my Sony TV, Onkyo AVR, Dish 722, Xbox360 & PS3, while turning on the TV through a set up activities button, many times (it seems like half of the time) nothing happens to any of the devices and I have to push the help button. Then at that point everything works fine, AVR, 722 & TV goes on, changes to the correct input and everything is fine.


Why doesnt it work every time? Do I have something set up incorrect?


Eric


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/18126210
> 
> 
> Anyone running two Harmony Ones in the same house? I just picked up a second one at Best Buy (on sale + I had a gift card).
> 
> 
> I think I'll need to set up a separate Logitech acct with another email, correct?



Logitech does not make having two remotes you want to "match" easy at all. We have a "his and hers" situation with an H1 and a 720. I have to keep them "in sync" manually and it can be a real PITA (regardless of the model difference).


Not sure why they don't allow a user to "clone" one account over to another (when the models match) so that you can have two or more units have the same commands.... They will copy one account to another via tech support request but that is not very sustainable.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricU* /forum/post/18128776
> 
> 
> My H1 controls my Sony TV, Onkyo AVR, Dish 722, Xbox360 & PS3, while turning on the TV through a set up activities button, many times (it seems like half of the time) nothing happens to any of the devices and I have to push the help button. Then at that point everything works fine, AVR, 722 & TV goes on, changes to the correct input and everything is fine.
> 
> 
> Why doesnt it work every time? Do I have something set up incorrect?
> 
> 
> Eric



I suggest reconnecting online and running the activity again. Or if that doesn't work delete the activity and start again. It sometimes happens. Take your time. If the remote is working properly...not faulty...it should be fine. Mine is 2ish years old...the first generation of the One...and works absolutely fine. I'd not replace it unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## EricU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kai Winters* /forum/post/18131340
> 
> 
> I suggest reconnecting online and running the activity again. Or if that doesn't work delete the activity and start again. It sometimes happens. Take your time. If the remote is working properly...not faulty...it should be fine. Mine is 2ish years old...the first generation of the One...and works absolutely fine. I'd not replace it unless I absolutely had to.



Other than it not seeming to work until I hit the help button about half the time, the H1 is perfect, I love it and will probably get one for the front room setup.


Eric.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricU* /forum/post/18134068
> 
> 
> Other than it not seeming to work until I hit the help button about half the time, the H1 is perfect, I love it and will probably get one for the front room setup.
> 
> 
> Eric.



I'm glad you like it but you should not have to hit the help key so often. I'd still go through resetting the activities and/or deleting an activity that is a problem and starting over.

I've spent several hours tweaking my 1 before I got it to work exactly how I want it to work and it was worth the effort.


----------



## nnck

I agree with the above post. I could have left mine in that same state (press Help every time to get it to work). But I just decided to call Tech support instead. I called them 3 times, once for each of the progressivly more minor glitches that were popping up with the remote. They were extremely helpful, made everything pretty easy to understand. Now the remote is working great. Who knows, maybe there is another little glitch in there somewhere, but at this point I am confident I can fix it myself or make another call if need be.


I think this remote is pretty awesome actually!! I'm really curious what other novel things people here have used this remote for. Either with their home entertainment systems (is there something really cool you've thought of? some interesting activity for the remote?) or using it for some other completly different device that no one else has thought of.


----------



## hdmi-sony

Hi,


I have a Harmony One that I just bought and would like to buy a Lutron Maestro IR Dimmer Switch to control some CAN lights in my home theater. Does anyone have a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer that can give me some advice?


Question....does the Harmony one need to be pointed directly at the dimmer switch, or is the IR receiver in the dimmer switch strong enough to accept IR signals bounced from walls, the ceiling, or the tv screen? I am wondering how close to the AV gear the dimmer switch has to be.... i.e. can it be on the back wall opposite the AV gear.


Thanks!


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdmi-sony* /forum/post/18140983
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony One that I just bought and would like to buy a Lutron Maestro IR Dimmer Switch to control some CAN lights in my home theater. Does anyone have a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer that can give me some advice?
> 
> 
> Question....does the Harmony one need to be pointed directly at the dimmer switch, or is the IR receiver in the dimmer switch strong enough to accept IR signals bounced from walls, the ceiling, or the tv screen? I am wondering how close to the AV gear the dimmer switch has to be.... i.e. can it be on the back wall opposite the AV gear.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I have Lutron Maestro IR dimmers controlling my can lights and my wall sconces (see photos in my signature link). The dimmers are no where near my A/V gear (which is in the front/right side of the room). The dimmers are by the door in the back of the room. I simply point the Harmony remote at my screen and it bounces off that and controls the lights. I assume you can point at the wall in front of you (since you don't have a PJ screen) and it will do the same thing. My room is 20 feet long too.


----------



## hdmi-sony

Caesar1, thank you for your quick reply. That's a nice HT you have btw.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricU* /forum/post/18134068
> 
> 
> Other than it not seeming to work until I hit the help button about half the time, the H1 is perfect, I love it and will probably get one for the front room setup.
> 
> 
> Eric.



You shouldn't have to press help anywhere as often as you are doing it. Since the 'Help' button solves the issue for you when use it, your issue is likely caused by some timing that's off. For instance, the One is trying to turn some thing(s) on or give them other commands before they're ready. If you tell us what isn't working all the time, we can certainly help you figure out what timing needs to be adjusted.


As an example, previously whenever I turned on my system to watch a BluRay and I'd been watching my DVR when I last turned it off (or visa versa), the source wouldn't change properly. If I changed from BluRay to DVR or visa versa when the system was on already, it worked fine. With that bit of information, I (with some help from people here) was able to determine that the TV required more time to turn on and get ready for the next command (i.e., change inputs). So, I had to add a power-up delay of 15 seconds (yes 15 seconds -- anything lower didn't work) and now it works perfectly every time.


So, let us know what your symptoms are and maybe we can help.


----------



## jdonigan

I have a fairly early Harmony One, and my wife and I have problems with the remote going back to "off" status every once in a while, and I don't know whether to blame this on fat fingers or something else. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## MitchPope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18117382
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony One yesterday and was able to set-up the correct devices (Pionner HDTV, Pioneer AVR, Oppo Blu-ray). Got the initial activities in place for watching TV, watching Blu-Ray/DVD, but with a slight problem.
> 
> 
> It seems that my Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K isnt able to switch to the correct assigned input when I press an activity on the remote. For instance, if I have just watched TV with the AVR set on TV/SAT input, then press "Watch DVD" on the remote, the remote does everything properly, except the AVR input remains on TV/SAT. Vice versa, if the AVR input was initially set on BD (Blu-ray Disc), and I then press "Watch TV" on the remote, the AVR input remains on BD.
> 
> 
> I know the inputs are set-up properly in the software because I checked them again. And also, if I use the Harmony Remote Assistant to correct the problem, it quickly switched to the desired input. But then if I turn everything off and start all over again, I get the same issue.
> 
> 
> Any ideas before I call tech support?



Have you tried changing the delays between commands? I was helping a friend sort out his TV and that did the trick. If he was watching TV and turned everything off, then used Watch DVD to start everything up again, his TV stayed on TV until he fixed it in help and vice versa. I think I had to adjust the "interdevice delay" to about 5 seconds before it worked like it was supposed to every time. There are a couple of delay settings to adjust, add a second or two for each trial and you should find out which one is the culprit.


----------



## Bocat

Bought my first Harmony One Friday at Best Buy. (After winning a Super Bowl pool). So far I love it. The only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to

include my Apple TV as an activity. I use that as my digital music center now.


----------



## fletcher6490

I have the Harmony One also and it works great but I'm having one issue that maybe someone could help me out with. As far as playing an Ipod, I can't seem to make the controls on the remote resemble those of the Pioneer remote so I can change the music on screen. On the Pioneer remote you need to hit the receiver button and then the Ipod/USB button and you can change songs, artists playlists etc. I can't figure out how to get the Harmony to do these things. Any help would be great, thanks.


Sorry, I suppose I shouldve mentioned that my receiver is the Pioneer SC-25


----------



## bytor99999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdonigan* /forum/post/18141747
> 
> 
> I have a fairly early Harmony One, and my wife and I have problems with the remote going back to "off" status every once in a while, and I don't know whether to blame this on fat fingers or something else. Has anyone else had this problem?



Yes, I have the exact same problem. Just cropped up over the past few weeks.


I think I noticed a pattern of when my hands are near the battery, if say I put too much pressure. I think it is battery and connection related. I did see on Logitecs website that the battery warps a little and that is fine, but if it gets a little bigger and press in the battery area, maybe the connections are not connected.


I also heard that there is a problem if you over charge your battery, like always keeping it on the charger when not in use.


I am going to see if that helps.


Mark


----------



## WRX_Rocky

That would really suck if you could overcharge the battery and break the remote. What good is having the cradle then?


Anyone else on here have AT&T U-Verse? Do you have the Motorola VIP1225 HD PVR box? If so, are you having the same problems as me with extremely lagging inputs, or some not at all? Example, I press my fav button for the Speed channel, and sometime 1652 will appear on the screen and I get to the channel, but other times I get 165, or 52, or 65, or 16, etc..... But it is not just that. Doing any key presses seems to be a hit or miss. Try doing a search for a show, and all too often I have to press OK multiple times to select just one letter.


----------



## Gundo1

So you are wondering, what to do? You may be considering a Harmony 900 RF remote, to replace your recently purchased Harmony One IR remote. Reading the Harmony 900 RF reviews, it sounds like the RF range is very questionable especially through cement walls (fireplace in my case) - not good for a $300 remote. So my dilema was what to do? I just ordered, received and installed the Cables-To-Go 40430 unit and it works flawlessly


I was concerned after reading reviews that the IR receiver may not work with the Harmony One.


I called customer service at Cables to Go quickly, and they said (real American person on first ring) that the units they are shipping now have an IR received that should be compatible with the Harmony One - but if by chance it doesn't work, just call back (direct line provided) and they would ship out the correct IR receiver.


My setup puts Sci Atlanta Comcast cable box, Yamaha receiver, Sony Blu-Ray player and other accessories about 20 feet from the Panasonic plasma mounted in our living room.


All I had to do was stick the little IR receiver to the bottom of the Panny, run the wire, plug the unit in and stick the emitters to my equipment in the AV closet, and voila, full control via not only my Harmony One, but for each of the factory remotes for each of the my audio devices.


Very cool indeed. This is my first post here, though I've been trolling for a long time and you guys have been instrumental in helping me set up my system


Thanks,

Gundo


----------



## Bocat

Sounds like a good solution.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iceknyght* /forum/post/17514739
> 
> 
> You tell them the battery is swollen. If you can get the battery out still, they will replace the battery. If you cannot (like mine), they will send you a whole new remote. No need to send them anything. If they end up sending a new remote, they just de-activate the first remote, so it will not be able to be updated anymore.



This may be country specific. I just went through this on mine and at least here in the U.S., the response was:

Sorry, but your remote is out of warranty, but we will be happy to sell you a new remote to replace it.


----------



## JDMoose

I am currently using a Sony RMAX 4000 remote that I really love, but I think it is getting towards the end of its life.(Buttons are getting hard to press) and Sony no longer produces this model. I was thinking of replacing it with the Harmony One. I read about the Harmony controlling your HT equipment, but I am wondering if you can program macros with it. For example on my Sony I can press a button to watch a Blu-ray. The TV will come on and switch the input to the HDMI for the Blu-ray, then turn the volume down on the TV so I can listen to the sound through my HT system, turn on my Parasound processor and swtich it to Blu-ray, and have all the Blu-ray buttons visible where I can control the volume to my processor and not my TV. Then when the movie is finished, I can hit a button, have the TV input switch back to TV and automatically turn the volume back up on the TV, and let me control the volume for the TV, turn the Processor back to Tuner, then turn it off, and finally stop and turn off the Blu-ray player. I programmed this with the Sony software and was able to save the file and download it to the remote via USB cable. Is the Harmony One capable of being programmed with Macros like this or will it just control the components. Will the software also create a file to save for download and a backup? I apologize if these seem like redundant questions, but I haven't read anywhere about programming this type of macro in the logitech. All the web site explains is controlling your system components with one remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18163676
> 
> 
> I am currently using a Sony RMAX 4000 remote that I really love, but I think it is getting towards the end of its life.(Buttons are getting hard to press) and Sony no longer produces this model. I was thinking of replacing it with the Harmony One. I read about the Harmony controlling your HT equipment, but I am wondering if you can program macros with it. For example on my Sony I can press a button to watch a Blu-ray. The TV will come on and switch the input to the HDMI for the Blu-ray, then turn the volume down on the TV so I can listen to the sound through my HT system, turn on my Parasound processor and swtich it to Blu-ray, and have all the Blu-ray buttons visible where I can control the volume to my processor and not my TV. Then when the movie is finished, I can hit a button, have the TV input switch back to TV and automatically turn the volume back up on the TV, and let me control the volume for the TV, turn the Processor back to Tuner, then turn it off, and finally stop and turn off the Blu-ray player. I programmed this with the Sony software and was able to save the file and download it to the remote via USB cable. Is the Harmony One capable of being programmed with Macros like this or will it just control the components. Will the software also create a file to save for download and a backup? I apologize if these seem like redundant questions, but I haven't read anywhere about programming this type of macro in the logitech. All the web site explains is controlling your system components with one remote.




Although it can "just control the components" when in Device Mode, the normal "Activity Mode" does just what you describe... the remote automatically issues the whole sequence of startup (or shutdown) commands needed to establish a particular mode of operation and configures the buttons and screens to a custom arrangement for that activity. In essence, the software writes the macro for you after you answer a few simple questions about how your system is configured


In addition to the software automatically generating the startup/shutdown macros, you can:
add multiple additional commands to the startup and shutdown command sequences
create sequences (Harmony-speak for macros) and assign them to a hard or soft button (unfortunately, these are limited to 5 steps per sequence)
assign any command for any device used in the activity to any button... allowing you to customize your One to function exactly as you see fit.

Another thing that Harmony remotes do is keep track of the power states and current inputs of your devices, which allows you to easily switch directly between different activities without power cycling components that are used in both activities... and also prevents devices without discrete power and input commands from getting out of sync when switching between activities.


You cannot create your own backup of the configuration... they are stored only on the Logitech servers.


----------



## fletcher6490




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fletcher6490* /forum/post/18148981
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony One also and it works great but I'm having one issue that maybe someone could help me out with. As far as playing an Ipod, I can't seem to make the controls on the remote resemble those of the Pioneer remote so I can change the music on screen. On the Pioneer remote you need to hit the receiver button and then the Ipod/USB button and you can change songs, artists playlists etc. I can't figure out how to get the Harmony to do these things. Any help would be great, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I suppose I shouldve mentioned that my receiver is the Pioneer SC-25



Sorry to kinda bump myself but please, if anyone has done this with this particular receiver I'd be very grateful. I spent hours last night programing all of the hard buttons on this remote and trying different things to get the Harmony to control the Ipod function but I just cant figure it out.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18163851
> 
> 
> Although it can "just control the components" when in Device Mode, the normal "Activity Mode" does just what you describe... the remote automatically issues the whole sequence of startup (or shutdown) commands needed to establish a particular mode of operation and configures the buttons and screens to a custom arrangement for that activity. In essence, the software writes the macro for you after you answer a few simple questions about how your system is configured



Thanks for your quick reply. Would this type of programming for the macro's be very difficult or time consuming to do? I know for the Sony it took a little bit of time and saving and reconfiguring to finally get it down.


----------



## Ric2L

Hey all


I just got a Harmony One remote, and must say I really llike this remote, so far it runs all my devices flawlessly with one exception. I have four activities set up, they are 1) watch TV, 2) watch TV w/receiver, 3) watch Blu-Ray/DVD, 4) listen to ipod. My components are a Samsung PN50A650 TV, a Samsung BD-P2500 Blu-Ray player, a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, a Verizon FIOS HD-DVR Set Top Box, and a Yamaha YDS-11SL iPod dock.


Now, when I watch a Blu-Ray the remote is set up to run the Blu-ray player, the receiver, & TV using HDMI 2 on the receiver. This works great.


When I watch the TV with the receiver the remote is setup to run the TV, the receiver & the set top box using HDMI 1 on the receiver. This works great.


When I watch just the TV the remote is set up to run the TV, & the set top box using HDMI 1 on the TV (passing the signal thru the receiver). This works great unless I use this activity after watching a Blu-Ray. If I watch a blu-ray, then switch to just watching TV everything powers up right but I get no signal from the set top box. If I switch to watch TV w/Receiver I get a signal & everything works. Then I can go back to watch TV and I get the signal from the set top box.


I'm guessing that because I use HDMI 2 for the Blu-Ray, that when I switch to just the tv that the receiver is still on HDMI 2, and not passing the signal thru to my tv. And when I switch activities to TV w/receiver it switches the receiver back to HDMI 1 and now will let the signal pass thru to the tv when I switch from this activity to just the TV activity?


Does anyone know of a way around this, is there a command I can program into the remote to get the receiver to passthru the signal in just the tv mode?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18164097
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. Would this type of programming for the macro's be very difficult or time consuming to do? I know for the Sony it took a little bit of time and saving and reconfiguring to finally get it down.



The basics are very simple and quick... any given change/addition can and should take a matter of seconds, minutes at most. However, depending on how much you want to tweak things and arrange button menus to be EXACTLY what you want, you can rack up a good bit of time.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric2L* /forum/post/18164594
> 
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> I just got a Harmony One remote, and must say I really llike this remote, so far it runs all my devices flawlessly with one exception. I have four activities set up, they are 1) watch TV, 2) watch TV w/receiver, 3) watch Blu-Ray/DVD, 4) listen to ipod. My components are a Samsung PN50A650 TV, a Samsung BD-P2500 Blu-Ray player, a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, a Verizon FIOS HD-DVR Set Top Box, and a Yamaha YDS-11SL iPod dock.
> 
> 
> Now, when I watch a Blu-Ray the remote is set up to run the Blu-ray player, the receiver, & TV using HDMI 2 on the receiver. This works great.
> 
> 
> When I watch the TV with the receiver the remote is setup to run the TV, the receiver & the set top box using HDMI 1 on the receiver. This works great.
> 
> 
> When I watch just the TV the remote is set up to run the TV, & the set top box using HDMI 1 on the TV (passing the signal thru the receiver). This works great unless I use this activity after watching a Blu-Ray. If I watch a blu-ray, then switch to just watching TV everything powers up right but I get no signal from the set top box. If I switch to watch TV w/Receiver I get a signal & everything works. Then I can go back to watch TV and I get the signal from the set top box.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that because I use HDMI 2 for the Blu-Ray, that when I switch to just the tv that the receiver is still on HDMI 2, and not passing the signal thru to my tv. And when I switch activities to TV w/receiver it switches the receiver back to HDMI 1 and now will let the signal pass thru to the tv when I switch from this activity to just the TV activity?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a way around this, is there a command I can program into the remote to get the receiver to passthru the signal in just the tv mode?



What you may be seeing is an HDMI handshake issue. Assuming you have the Harmony set up properly, it knows that it is on the wrong HDMI input and switches to the correct one as part of the activity start.


I have a Yamaha receiver downstairs (861), and I had to give up running the cable box to it via HDMI and ran it straight to the TV instead. When going to 'watch TV' from an 'all off' scenario I had it turn on TV > Receiver > Set Top Box (STB) in that order, and it worked fine. If the STB turned on before the reciever it did not work. Likewise, if I switched from 'watch TV' to 'watch Blu-Ray' and back I got a black screen until I power cycled the STB. Or if I started out watching with another activity and then switched to 'watch TV' it did not work.


For some reason (i.e. trying to keep big media happy), set top boxes are extremely finicky when it comes to HDMI handshake and if there is any doubt that it is hooked up to an 'allowed' device it blanks out the signal.


Since you are not likely going to get any of the 'advanced' audio formats on your STB, try running it like mine with HDMI directly to the TV and coax (or toslink) to the the receiver.


Edit:

I misunderstood your question, so try this:

Add the reciever as a 'used' component in your activity setup and tell it to switch to HDMI 1 as part of the activity start. If needed, also set it to send a 'reciever off' command after activity start.


----------



## Ric2L

Wow, thanks for the quick reply BartMan01, I will give your suggestion a try tomorrow and let you know how i make out. Just gotta figure out how to add the receiver to an already set up activity, but hopefully I'll figure it out and all will be good.


----------



## BartMan01

To add the reciever to the 'watch TV' activity:

'Settings'

'Review the settings for this activity'

'Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity'

At the bottom of the screen you should be able to add any of the devices not in use.

At the end of this same wizard you should be able to set additional commands that run either at the start or on exit of the activity.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fletcher6490* /forum/post/18164086
> 
> 
> Sorry to kinda bump myself but please, if anyone has done this with this particular receiver I'd be very grateful. I spent hours last night programing all of the hard buttons on this remote and trying different things to get the Harmony to control the Ipod function but I just cant figure it out.



I dont use this type of set up but I did set someone up a while to use their ipod in a dock with a harmony which they purchased. They were able to play pause and advance or go back.


Now when you state this:

"On the Pioneer remote you need to hit the receiver button and then the Ipod/USB button and you can change songs, artists playlists etc."


Is that simply setting the receiver into that input mode like it would for let's say movie or TV? Then the receiver knows to simply use the commands you are sending to control the ipod. If this is the case you need to have that input set up in the Harmony and have it select it either as an activity or a soft button. Then the same buttons you are using to play, stop etc. the receiver should respond to in the same manner I imagine.


Not sure if this is the case at all, but without knowing more of how it works, is what makes sense to me. I hope this helps you somewhat.


----------



## Ric2L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18165056
> 
> 
> To add the reciever to the 'watch TV' activity:
> 
> 'Settings'
> 
> 'Review the settings for this activity'
> 
> 'Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity'
> 
> At the bottom of the screen you should be able to add any of the devices not in use.
> 
> At the end of this same wizard you should be able to set additional commands that run either at the start or on exit of the activity.



Alright, I was in the process of setting this up when it came to me that instead of adding the receiver to the "Watch TV" activity and than have it shut off after it switches to the proper HDMI input. Why not just have the receiver Switch to that HDMI input when shutting down in the "Watch Blu-Ray" activity. So, thats what I did, and it now does everything the way I want it to. Thanks for the help, if not for your post I would not have realized that you can have the remote change options when shutting down an activity.


Thank You BartMan01

Rick


----------



## JDMoose

My wife still uses the Sony 2100 remote for our main TV because of the simplicity. I use the Sony RX4000 for all the macros and one button does it all. If I upgrade to the Harmony one, won't her using the Sony 2100 conflict with the Harmony? Let's say if I use the Harmony to watch a blu-ray and switch everything on etc, and while watching the movie she uses the Sony 2100 to lower the volume or fast forward a movie or anything. I'm under the impression that the Harmony will not be able to operate the HT equipment after that, until you start all from scratch again for some reason.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


They will conflict somewhat, but not as badly as you think. If you go with harmony, it's best to put your other remotes away. Since harmony is even simpler than your sony, chances are your wife will adapt and like the harmony even better.


That being said, I use multiple remotes along side harmony with no problems all the time. It works fine as long as you understand the rules. The only thing you risk messing up are harmony's input state and power state tracking.


- For powering things on and off, only use the harmony.

- Switching inputs with multiple remotes is fine if all use discrete commands. Otherwise switch inputs only with harmony.

- If a particular macro has already run, cover the IR output on another remote that would run the same macro again. (If discrete inputs and no power commands are involved, then there's no problem).

- You can use any remote for any other functions (volume, playback, etc.) so long as you don't change power or input states.


If you break a rule and things do get out of sync, the help button will fix it.


Of course by using harmony exclusively, you don't have to remember these rules. And the whole point of harmony and other universals is to use only one remote to do everything.


Good luck


----------



## oman321

Only if she uses her remote to start a different activity from where you left off the Harmony. The harmony uses "Smart State" to keep track of what you have done. If she is simply raising and lowiring volume or doing something within the activity you are in that will be fine. If you she changes from watching blu ray and goes to tv, now the Harmony will be out of sync.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18168432
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> If you break a rule and things do get out of sync, the help button will fix it.
> 
> 
> Of course by using harmony exclusively, you don't have to remember these rules. And the whole point of harmony and other universals is to use only one remote to do everything.
> 
> 
> Good luck



Thanks oman321 and mdavej for the input. The only problem is you know women. She likes her simple Sony 2100. That's why she never used the 4000 even though it was more simple. I was just concerned with the conflicts between the two. I know sometime she will have to give up her remote when it goes bad.







Speaking of....has anyone had any problems with the harmony 'wearing out'? It would sure become expensive having to purchase one every couple of years because of wear on the buttons.


----------



## oman321

Well....I did have my first Harmony 880 go bad on me because of certain buttons no longer responding unless pressed really hard. Also the light sensor started to behave eratically, to the point where you had to shake hard to make it light up or hit the glow button. It was out of warranty but I somehow convinced Logitech that these were some major defects which were being reported pretty widely on several internet forums. To say the least they sent me a new one.


The new one has been good for a couple of years now, but I noticed even initially that the number 8 button needed a little more pressure and over time the up volume has developed the same symptom. My family complained a little about it and I told them to be gentle and patient the buttons do work just press a little more firmly.


The older Harmonies you were able to take apart and their were some tricks to bring them back to life. The 880 circuit and button pad is different so you can't really do that. The one or the 900 I haven't seen taken apart so I don't know if you would be able to repair buttons as you could with older models if they stop responding. Overall though I'm pretty pleased and I have my older 880 for parts.


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18169215
> 
> 
> Well....I did have my first Harmony 880 go bad on me because of certain buttons no longer responding unless pressed really hard. Also the light sensor started to behave eratically, to the point where you had to shake hard to make it light up or hit the glow button. It was out of warranty but I somehow convinced Logitech that these were some major defects which were being reported pretty widely on several internet forums. To say the least they sent me a new one.
> 
> 
> The new one has been good for a couple of years now, but I noticed even initially that the number 8 button needed a little more pressure and over time the up volume has developed the same symptom. My family complained a little about it and I told them to be gentle and patient the buttons do work just press a little more firmly.
> 
> 
> The older Harmonies you were able to take apart and their were some tricks to bring them back to life. The 880 circuit and button pad is different so you can't really do that. The one or the 900 I haven't seen taken apart so I don't know if you would be able to repair buttons as you could with older models if they stop responding. Overall though I'm pretty pleased and I have my older 880 for parts.




I have a similar problem with a few of the buttons where they stick a little and even click (there may have even been some liquid spilled on them at some point).


Are there any tips to cleaning these without taking them apart?


----------



## njandy

just got my H1 yesterday. I am having two main problems. The 1st is that the harmony doesn't get my tv to the correct input most of the time. It looks like it pushes the input button because the menu comes up but doesnt change it. If i push help to fix it the same thing happens. If i push help multiple times (while the tv input screen is up) it changes the input. I have a sony kdl-46v5100.


My second problem is that i am trying to get the remote to operate my ps3 slim over the hdmi connection. I dont have the harmony addon for ps3. My regular sony tv remote is able to pause, stop, play, ff etc the PS3 through the hdmi connection and these dont work on the harmony.


Thanks


Andy


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/18171715
> 
> 
> ...Are there any tips to cleaning these without taking them apart?



I do the following:

Remove battery.
VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass 
Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).


The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.


I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## oman321

Sounds like a good solution 120. If it doesn't work Merlin there is a nice tutorial on to take apart an 890/880 and you can try that from the inside.


----------



## oman321

njandy, run thru the wizard for the tv device again. Be sure that when you get to the point of where it lists the inputs for the tv all the inputs are listed 1st of all. Secondly be sure that you are selecting the proper way of selecting the inputs. It seems as though you need to indicate that you press one button to bring up the imputs and then you the same button pressed multiple times to get to the correct input or needs to be pressed down a couple times and then have ok or enter pressed.


As far as the PS3, go to that activity. Be certain that the tv is the device set to be the one that sends the ff-rw-play commands vs. having the ps3 listed as the device. You may not even have the PS3 listed as a device but if your tv remote controls PS3 the Harmony should be sending the same commands.


Finally you may have to teach those commands to the harmony into the tv device from the original remote as they may not be set up correctly in the database.


----------



## nucl3arboNg

hey guy's just installed the logitech ps3 add-on for the One, and it seems to be turning my ps3 on even when it's not used for the activity i'm choosing. well I only have two activities (watch tv/playstation 3), but when everything is powered down and wanna watch tv it turns on the ps3 at the same time. any ideas at why it's doing this? I checked and made sure the ps3 isn't included in the activity already so i'm stumped.


----------



## njandy

thanks oman321! I was able to work through the input issue by doing what you said. Even though you can just use the input button on my remote i set it up as a multi button. I also had to do a 10 second delay for the tv on startup so it was ready for the input change.


I have not tried the ps3 yet. I will try that tomorrow.


Thanks again


----------



## oman321

No problem njandy glad I could help. If your tv has discrete input i.e. one button press to get to HDMI2 or HDMI3 then you can also set up the harmony to get to your inputs that way. My living room tv doesn't do this so I have to do like I described above, but I am able to set the unused inputs to skip so it makes the process a little easier when cycles thru inputs.


Good luck on the PS3 issue.


Nucl, what kind of tv do you have. Is it a Sony? I have a Sony receiver, PS3 and a star panel which is controlled with sony tv IR codes. Commands being sent to the receiver and ps3 will interfere with the star panel and cause it to turn on and change modes. I had to get an IR router to stop signal from being sent to it when I don't want it on.


So I am not sure and we may need some details but if you have a Sony tv the adapter may be interpreting some commands as PS3 commands, as you know any PS3 command will turn on the PS3.


----------



## Merlin803

Thanks for the tip 120inna55! I did as you suggested and it seems like the buttons are back to working normally!


Only thing I am worried about is that I may have got too much of the liquid inside the remote. I'll let it sit over night before putting the battery back in.


Thanks again!


----------



## Merlin803

I put the battery back in and after cleaning as 120inna55 suggested, the buttons are now working like new again










Thanks again and for anyone who has buttons that are "sticking", I would give this a try!


----------



## fletcher6490




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18165948
> 
> 
> I dont use this type of set up but I did set someone up a while to use their ipod in a dock with a harmony which they purchased. They were able to play pause and advance or go back.
> 
> 
> Now when you state this:
> 
> "On the Pioneer remote you need to hit the receiver button and then the Ipod/USB button and you can change songs, artists playlists etc."
> 
> 
> Is that simply setting the receiver into that input mode like it would for let's say movie or TV? Then the receiver knows to simply use the commands you are sending to control the ipod. If this is the case you need to have that input set up in the Harmony and have it select it either as an activity or a soft button. Then the same buttons you are using to play, stop etc. the receiver should respond to in the same manner I imagine.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the case at all, but without knowing more of how it works, is what makes sense to me. I hope this helps you somewhat.




Well, I would say the "Receiver" button is more like a shift button. Most buttons have two uses, and hitting the "receiver" button then pressing "Ipod/USB" basically starts the secondary buttons. I've spent hours trying to figure it out and I think I'm gonna give up. Using the original Pioneer remote for one thing isn't so bad.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fletcher6490* /forum/post/18177656
> 
> 
> Well, I would say the "Receiver" button is more like a shift button. Most buttons have two uses, and hitting the "receiver" button then pressing "Ipod/USB" basically starts the secondary buttons. I've spent hours trying to figure it out and I think I'm gonna give up. Using the original Pioneer remote for one thing isn't so bad.



I'm sure you have tried this but have you tried to learn the commands to the One while in shift mode. I know what you mean as far dual function buttons. My Sony receiver does the same thing when I press an ALT button on the original remote. That button glows orange when it is in this state so I know that the orange labeled commands are being sent out. This would be the only thing I can think of I suppose, besides calling support and explaining the problem. There should be a resolution somewhere/somehow.


----------



## jonathanR

Hey all:


I'm having a problem with a 890 harmony and a da-lite screen & Epson projector. I had 3 activities before my projector. Samsung Cable, Sansung PS3 and Samsung AppleTV and I only have (1) hdmi connection, everything is going from my reciever then a splitter to a samsung Lcd and the projector. My screen is in front of the LCD.


I then added my 8500 and added activities...Espon Cable, Epson PS3 and Epson Atv. I have my epson configured to lower down my eletric da-lite screen and that part works fine. Its when I'm switching *between diff projector activities* is when the harmony is getting confused.


For example if I go fresh to "Epson TV", a pwr trig turns on the epson, screen is lowered, cable box & recevier is turned on and everything is okay. Now while the projector is on if I hit samsung TV, I have the epson do a double power click , it turns off, the screen is raised, I have a 10 second delay, then a pwr IR is sent to the LCD tv. And everything is okay too.


But If I go from say Epson Tv to Epson PS3, it thinks its shutting down the projector when it really shouldn't. But it would need to if I was going to the LCD from that stage. So I'm sort of stuck on how I should program the harmony for this. ???










Should I add it as a epson 6500 and use the discreet off, since the 8500 only has a toggle switch in the harmony database? And maybe add the discreet off to every LCD type activity so if I'm already in a projector activity It'll turn it off when I want to switch to the LCD? But then how do I set if I'm switching between different projector activities? I dont want discreet off between those and I dont want to use it as leave it on all the time type setting. And I need it to turn off when I hit off for everything. This one requires a little thinking.


Thanks sorry for the rambling.


----------



## apfhex

So I've been thinking about getting a Harmony One before I get buried under a mountain of remotes (already am, really) but I wanted to find out a few things that aren't really clear to me in reviews.


My setup as it is now includes

-Sony CRT

-Comcast cable box

-Xbox 360 used as DVD/Netflix player

-Z5500 speakers


I know all these are compatible with the remote. Shortly I'll be upgrading to a 2010 Panasonic plasma. In the future I'd like to add a PS3 and use it as a Blu-ray player. I know I'd have to get the (expensive







) PS3 addon since it requires bluetooth. Would I be likely to run into any issues with the TV being a fair bit newer than the remote or do things stay pretty much the same as far as codes and functions go? And say I'm using the 360 and need a specific button like the B button, are some of those available?


How "wide" is the IR range? It is pretty easy to hit an area full of devices without pointing too precisely? I assume it's at least pretty good at this or else it wouldn't make much of a universal remote, but I haven't seen reviews touch on it really. And the one thing I've been most curious about is how it handles switching input on TVs. On my CRT I just mash the input/source button until it cycles to the one I need (this is the only way to do it), but I've disabled the ones I don't use. I guess I'd have to have the remote learn this somehow?


----------



## bkazepis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apfhex* /forum/post/18194255
> 
> 
> So I've been thinking about getting a Harmony One before I get buried under a mountain of remotes (already am, really) but I wanted to find out a few things that aren't really clear to me in reviews.
> 
> 
> My setup as it is now includes
> 
> -Sony CRT
> 
> -Comcast cable box
> 
> -Xbox 360 used as DVD/Netflix player
> 
> -Z5500 speakers
> 
> 
> I know all these are compatible with the remote. Shortly I'll be upgrading to a 2010 Panasonic plasma. In the future I'd like to add a PS3 and use it as a Blu-ray player. I know I'd have to get the (expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) PS3 addon since it requires bluetooth. Would I be likely to run into any issues with the TV being a fair bit newer than the remote or do things stay pretty much the same as far as codes and functions go? And say I'm using the 360 and need a specific button like the B button, are some of those available?
> 
> 
> How "wide" is the IR range? It is pretty easy to hit an area full of devices without pointing too precisely? I assume it's at least pretty good at this or else it wouldn't make much of a universal remote, but I haven't seen reviews touch on it really. And the one thing I've been most curious about is how it handles switching input on TVs. On my CRT I just mash the input/source button until it cycles to the one I need (this is the only way to do it), but I've disabled the ones I don't use. I guess I'd have to have the remote learn this somehow?



Here are answers to your questions:


IR Range - Sprays it out very wide you should not have any issues with reaching your equipment...just point it at the center of your components and you will be good.


Input source - you will be able to make the harmony work exactly as your original remotes dont worry...you will even be able to make sure it selects the proper input automatically for whatever action you are doing...watch TV, DVD etc..


Hope this helps


----------



## mdavej

^^^


To expound a little on what bkazepis said, you'll have absolutely every function your original remotes have plus a few more, like discrete inputs and discrete on/off. No limitations. Your B button example (or any other command for that matter) can go on any hard or soft button you choose.


PS3 add-on's don't have to be expensive. The $15 nyko blu-wave works pretty well.


Sony is usually very good about having discrete commands to select inputs directly without cycling. Since harmony can cycle automatically or use discretes, input selection will work just fine either way. If you do have to cycle, there's a place in the software to set that up.


Every harmony I've seen has two IR LED's at different angles to pretty much fill the room. Your original remotes only have one. So harmony will have a much better range than you have now.


----------



## Alex solomon

I rearranged my HT and now I can't control my equipment with my Harmony one because the new seating arrangement block my equipment rack. No line of sight for the remote. Is there any solution than forking out for a new RF remote? Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18195886
> 
> 
> I rearranged my HT and now I can't control my equipment with my Harmony one because the new seating arrangement block my equipment rack. No line of sight for the remote. Is there any solution than forking out for a new RF remote? Thanks.



An IR repeater system should do the trick. We have discussed them here a few times... here are some links to my posts on the subject. There are comments from others surrounding all of them... they'll put you into the right locations in the thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post16993169 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17383052 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17632922 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post17800768 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post17801025


----------



## ertetlen

Hi,

I don't understand it. I've tried to switch off my Harmony One's charging cradle's annoying constant white light, but I couldn't find the switcher I've read about. Am I so lame, or newest H one's doesn't have this function?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ertetlen* /forum/post/18199051
> 
> 
> I've tried to switch off my Harmony One's charging cradle's annoying constant white light, but I couldn't find the switcher I've read about. Am I so lame, or newest H one's doesn't have this function?



It's on the underside of the charging base.


----------



## ertetlen

Thanks for the quick reply, but I looked it carefully before asking - believe or not - even with a magnifier! There are two places to lean its power cord into, a logitech sticker and nothing else.

PID: WD939XM

P/N: 815-000038

European model.

Would anyone tell me, exactly where the dimming switcher should be in theory?


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ertetlen* /forum/post/18199120
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, but I looked it carefully before asking - believe or not - even with a magnifier! There are two places to lean its power cord into, a logitech sticker and nothing else.
> 
> PID: WD939XM
> 
> P/N: 815-000038
> 
> European model.
> 
> Would anyone tell me, exactly where the dimming switcher should be in theory?



On mine (US model), the power supply plugs in the underside (behind the affending light). Going in a straight line from there is the Logitech logo followed by a 3 position switch that controls the brightness. Hope that helps


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18195990
> 
> 
> An IR repeater system should do the trick. We have discussed them here a few times... here are some links to my posts on the subject. There are comments from others surrounding all of them... they'll put you into the right locations in the thread.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post16993169
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17383052
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17632922
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post17800768
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post17801025



jcalabria,


Thank you for the links. I am going to get the Remote Control Repeater Kit from cables to go. Seems like a good inexpensive solution. I have Onkyo 886 processor and I am going to use your back tape trick as well.


----------



## apfhex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18195812
> 
> 
> To expound a little on what bkazepis said, you'll have absolutely every function your original remotes have plus a few more, like discrete inputs and discrete on/off. No limitations. Your B button example (or any other command for that matter) can go on any hard or soft button you choose.



Very good to know. Thanks for the info. The Bluwave sounds interesting but I read it can't turn the PS3 on/off. I think I'll just suck it up and pay $50 for the Logitech adapter whenever I do get a PS3. As for my TV, it'll be replaced soon enough so I'm not concerned much about how well it works with the Harmony, but it sounds like with a little tweaking I can easily get it to do what I want anyway.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apfhex* /forum/post/18200201
> 
> 
> Very good to know. Thanks for the info. The Bluwave sounds interesting but I read it can't turn the PS3 on/off. I think I'll just suck it up and pay $50 for the Logitech adapter whenever I do get a PS3. As for my TV, it'll be replaced soon enough so I'm not concerned much about how well it works with the Harmony, but it sounds like with a little tweaking I can easily get it to do what I want anyway.



I have the bluwave. It can't turn it on, but I usually need in insert a disc anyway so not a huge deal. It CAN turn it off, just not with one button press. You have to navigate the menus (or build a macro) to do it.


----------



## tgseaver

How do you unzip icons?, Been trying to to put Favorite channels on my remote with no luck, After I download it says can't find when I add a channel. What am I doing WRONG!!!


----------



## oman321

When you download the file and it opens a window showing the zipped folder, on the left hand side of the window I have always seen an option to extract all files. Click there and that should pull out all the images showing you the actual icons in a new folder. This is where you would select the icons from when adding them to the profile.


----------



## dk21

I love this remote. I have had it for almost a year now, but what's the deal with the tilt sensor? I had my original replaced under warranty because it stopped working. Now, about two months later it has stopped working in my replacement remote. This thing is never mis-handled, so it isn't because of abuse or anything. I can't be the only one having this problem, can I?


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dk21* /forum/post/18204642
> 
> 
> I love this remote. I have had it for almost a year now, but what's the deal with the tilt sensor? I had my original replaced under warranty because it stopped working. Now, about two months later it has stopped working in my replacement remote. This thing is never mis-handled, so it isn't because of abuse or anything. I can't be the only one having this problem, can I?



That's horrible! The 880 was plauged with tilt issues. My original 880 tilt sensor went bad and was one of the major reasons I got them to replace just outside of warranty. The replacement 880 has hung in there (knock on wood) but if it does everntually go bad the 880 has a glow button, not sure if the one does. If it's still under warranty I'd get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## ertetlen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/18199541
> 
> 
> On mine (US model), the power supply plugs in the underside (behind the affending light). Going in a straight line from there is the Logitech logo followed by a 3 position switch that controls the brightness. Hope that helps



Thanks for your kind help, but it seems my harmony one is designed to replace bedside lamps too - no dimming switch on it! It is really a multifunctioned (Harmony) one...


----------



## dk21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18204952
> 
> 
> That's horrible! The 880 was plauged with tilt issues. My original 880 tilt sensor went bad and was one of the major reasons I got them to replace just outside of warranty. The replacement 880 has hung in there (knock on wood) but if it does everntually go bad the 880 has a glow button, not sure if the one does. If it's still under warranty I'd get it replaced ASAP.



Yeah, I just submitted another warranty claim and am waiting to hear back. There is no glow button that I know if. I mean it's not a huge deal or anything, but given the price of the remote, it should definitely work.


----------



## MrBoston

Anyone know when this puppy can be had for 130.00 again? My 550 still works good but want the new one because i am tired of the little rubber buttons and replacing the batteries


----------



## Tersanyus

Just saw in my local Fry's paper ad that the One has an $80 instant rebate. That makes it $169. Does not appear to be valid online though. If you have a Fry's store nearby you might want to check it out.


This was in yesterday's Indianapolis star. They have an 8 page ad every Friday. Prices in that specific ad are usually good till Tuesday.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ertetlen* /forum/post/18205190
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind help, but it seems my harmony one is designed to replace bedside lamps too - no dimming switch on it! It is really a multifunctioned (Harmony) one...



I've heard there are different versions of the unit so maybe yours doesn't have the switch. Black electrical tape should work or else open it up and remove the LED (or if competent, install larger current limiting resistor).


We did the latter with our iHome bedside iPod play/alarm clock because the backlight was way too bright.


----------



## stevec325

I just created this post in the 4310 thread to help folks use their 4310's to listen to Internet Radio, without the need for a display or a web interface:

Using your Harmony One to control Internet Radio on your Denon 4310 


Most advanced H-1 users will probably have already figured this out, but if not, this will get you started. It may also apply to other Denon models that have the Internet Radio feature (3310, 4810, etc.) but I cannot guarantee that, since I developed it specifically for, and using, the 4310.


Please comment/reply in the 4310 thread, since I do not frequent this thread all that often.


Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## jmurfk

Just set up my Harmony One. Easy and Outstanding. The online set-up is a breeze. I have a 50" Panasonic, Onkyo 707, Motorola DVR/CBL, PS3. Created different Activities for watching a DVD and CBL with surround through receiver or through the TV speakers. Outdoor speakers/Zone 2 Activities. Works great. Renamed everything and confirmed the remote icons. Think I'm going to like this thing.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmurfk* /forum/post/18219789
> 
> 
> Just set up my Harmony One. Easy and Outstanding. The online set-up is a breeze. I have a 50" Panasonic, Onkyo 707, Motorola DVR/CBL, PS3. Created different Activities for watching a DVD and CBL with surround through receiver or through the TV speakers. Outdoor speakers/Zone 2 Activities. Works great. Renamed everything and confirmed the remote icons. Think I'm going to like this thing.




Well done...enjoy.


----------



## AlanMa

Amazon.com is advertising a Logitech $25 rebate for some 2 weeks or so. The rebate itself is also for other selected dealers. But does this mean that a new model is in the pipeline?


----------



## Kendrid

 Here is the Amazon rebate. $150 is a really good price besides the pre-Christmas deals. I was going to get the 700 for $120 but it seems like for $30 I might as well get the One.


----------



## heydudebaked420

Hi guys,


I have a harmony one and love it!!!


is there any way to write code to program the remote instead of the program sofware??? I had a BUNCH of trouble getting it to switch input properly on my sammy 8500. I just though maybe there was a ascii file somewhere with lines of cosd that i could manipulate to get better results










TIA!!!!


420


----------



## apfhex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kendrid* /forum/post/18229776
> 
> Here is the Amazon rebate. $150 is a really good price besides the pre-Christmas deals.



Well bugger! I ordered mine on the 24th.


----------



## heydudebaked420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heydudebaked420* /forum/post/18234566
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have a harmony one and love it!!!
> 
> 
> is there any way to write code to program the remote instead of the program sofware??? I had a BUNCH of trouble getting it to switch input properly on my sammy 8500. I just though maybe there was a ascii file somewhere with lines of cosd that i could manipulate to get better results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!!
> 
> 
> 420



orig problem: from a pwr off status, start an activity that uses a different input port on the tv than what was being used when it was shut down. ie....shut tv of while using hdmi1, start tv up from OFF using hdmi2 and it would NOT change to the new input. Switching while already powered up it was fine.


well i got the remote to work right. Had to set the pwr up delay to 14000ms and the input delay to 2500ms and all workss well.


----------



## bigwheels1

Ordered the Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote + PS3 adapter!










My wife will find out when it arrives (it will be an early family Christmas present).


Crossing my all my fingers and toes that she will accept this wise decision of mine.










Feel free to cross your fingers and toes for me as well!


----------



## oman321

Oh boy, cruisin' for a bruisin Bigwheels1!










She probably won't warm up to it right away, especially since she's gonna find out after the fact but in time she will. In particular get her used to the H1 for about a month and then whip out the old remotes have her try to control everything with those,







then you'll get in troble again but it will be worth it.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18253916
> 
> 
> Oh boy, cruisin' for a bruisin Bigwheels1!



Yeah...planning on being in the doghouse for a bit.







But it will be worth it!


----------



## heydudebaked420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18253816
> 
> 
> Ordered the Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote + PS3 adapter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife will find out when it arrives (it will be an early family Christmas present).
> 
> 
> Crossing my all my fingers and toes that she will accept this wise decision of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to cross your fingers and toes for me as well!




LOL....good luck!!! and early xmas in march??? WOW


----------



## jonathanR

Hey all:


So whats the latest news on harmony one RF remote. I currently have the 890. Actually have (3) of them. I looked over at the amazon site and its been getting thrashed. Complaints that it can't reach the module at greater than 30 Ft. + or even close as to what the 890 setup used to do as far as RF.


Jonathan


----------



## CountryJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonathanR* /forum/post/18255806
> 
> 
> Hey all:
> 
> 
> So whats the latest news on harmony one RF remote. I currently have the 890. Actually have (3) of them. I looked over at the amazon site and its been getting thrashed. Complaints that it can't reach the module at greater than 30 Ft. + or even close as to what the 890 setup used to do as far as RF.
> 
> 
> Jonathan



Just something that strikes me as interesting - how many people need to remotely operate their TV from over 30 feet? I sit back about 15 feet and think it is a long way. I really don't mean to ignite anything. Only find it interesting.


I also just looked at Amazon and see 1,062 customer reviews with 903 that are 4 or 5 stars. Please let us know what you are looking at when you say it is being thrashed.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonathanR* /forum/post/18255806
> 
> 
> Hey all:
> 
> 
> So whats the latest news on harmony one RF remote. I currently have the 890. Actually have (3) of them. I looked over at the amazon site and its been getting thrashed. Complaints that it can't reach the module at greater than 30 Ft. + or even close as to what the 890 setup used to do as far as RF.
> 
> 
> Jonathan



Last time I checked, the One wasn't RF. Are you talking about the 900? If so, then yes, the range is indeed abysmal. So such thrashings are well deserved for poor range and other reasons. The latest is that nothing has changed and likely never will.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CountryJoe* /forum/post/18255943
> 
> 
> Just something that strikes me as interesting - how many people need to remotely operate their TV from over 30 feet? I sit back about 15 feet and think it is a long way. I really don't mean to ignite anything. Only find it interesting.
> 
> 
> I also just looked at Amazon and see 1,062 customer reviews with 903 that are 4 or 5 stars. Please let us know what you are looking at when you say it is being thrashed.



Some people use RF just so they don't have to aim, even if their equipment is close and line-of-sight. For those people, weak RF is good enough. For others, who's equipment is hidden away or possibly in another room for whatever reason, weak RF is about as useful as no RF. I personally happen to have a single DirecTV DVR in a central location which I control via RF that feeds a couple of tv's as far away as 50-60 ft. So a 900 would be a useless to me. Luckily the $40 RF remotes I bought 10 years ago still do a fine job at that distance.


----------



## jonathanR

Your not igniting anything. I have a family room downstairs where I use a 880and my cable box is there, sammy 58" plasma, along with a appletv, panny blu-ray and an old onkyo 898, so IR is fine there.


Then I have a media room & upstairs bedroom, all my equipment for those (2) areas is all located under my stairs. Which includes a PS3, dvd, d-link NAS drive, 4x2 hdmi switch, motorola cable, box, wii w/ HD, onkyo 875, multiroom audio amp, another appletv and a epson 8500 projector. So of course the media room's 890 is no problem through the walls, because its only 5' away behind me.


Its the master bedroom with my 60+ feet of hdmi cable and sharp lcd there that can be a pain. Since all my equipment is downstairs, you figure at least 22 ft to reach upstairs min, then through the hallways, another 15' then to the bed area another 10 or so feet. I figure I'm right at 49'. I'm even using (2) RF extenders. The RF extender upstairs I send its IR output through coaxial cables in the walls to downstairs, if i didnt do that I'd get no response or repeated tap responses even though I only tap once. The RF extender downstairs that recieving my commands downstairs is good about 90% of the time. Sorry for the essay but I think some people might be in the same situation or at least those who have been in the HT hobby for a while. =)


----------



## jonathanR




mdavej said:


> Last time I checked, the One wasn't RF. Are you talking about the 900? If so, then yes, the range is indeed abysmal. So such thrashings are well deserved for poor range and other reasons. The latest is that nothing has changed and likely never will.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I did mean the 900. So i guess for now the 890's will have to do. =)


----------



## CountryJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18256087
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the One wasn't RF. Are you talking about the 900? If so, then yes, the range is indeed abysmal. So such thrashings are well deserved for poor range and other reasons. The latest is that nothing has changed and likely never will.
> 
> 
> Some people use RF just so they don't have to aim, even if their equipment is close and line-of-sight. For those people, weak RF is good enough. For others, who's equipment is hidden away or possibly in another room for whatever reason, weak RF is about as useful as no RF. I personally happen to have a single DirecTV DVR in a central location which I control via RF that feeds a couple of tv's as far away as 50-60 ft. So a 900 would be a useless to me. Luckily the $40 RF remotes I bought 10 years ago still do a fine job at that distance.



Thanks for the explanation. That setup did not occur to me.


----------



## StuJac

Another option is an IR extender. I use one; it's hooked to 6 components and it works great.

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-Remo...7819352&sr=8-3


----------



## CountryJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonathanR* /forum/post/18256092
> 
> 
> Your not igniting anything. I have a family room downstairs where I use a 880and my cable box is there, sammy 58" plasma, along with a appletv, panny blu-ray and an old onkyo 898, so IR is fine there.
> 
> 
> Then I have a media room & upstairs bedroom, all my equipment for those (2) areas is all located under my stairs. Which includes a PS3, dvd, d-link NAS drive, 4x2 hdmi switch, motorola cable, box, wii w/ HD, onkyo 875, multiroom audio amp, another appletv and a epson 8500 projector. So of course the media room's 890 is no problem through the walls, because its only 5' away behind me.
> 
> 
> Its the master bedroom with my 60+ feet of hdmi cable and sharp lcd there that can be a pain. Since all my equipment is downstairs, you figure at least 22 ft to reach upstairs min, then through the hallways, another 15' then to the bed area another 10 or so feet. I figure I'm right at 49'. I'm even using (2) RF extenders. The RF extender upstairs I send its IR output through coaxial cables in the walls to downstairs, if i didnt do that I'd get no response or repeated tap responses even though I only tap once. The RF extender downstairs that recieving my commands downstairs is good about 90% of the time. Sorry for the essay but I think some people might be in the same situation or at least those who have been in the HT hobby for a while. =)



WOW!










I see how simple my setup is now. I really appreciate these insights. You never know what you will need in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Bocat

I find my Harmony One to be slow/sluggish when I am changing channels

or scrolling through the channel guide. Compared to the remote that came with my Comcast box. Is this normal?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bocat* /forum/post/18256496
> 
> 
> I find my Harmony One to be slow/sluggish when I am changing channels
> 
> or scrolling through the channel guide. Compared to the remote that came with my Comcast box. Is this normal?



You didn't say what Comcast box you have. For the two Motorola boxes we've had the only delays are those intermittent ones when the box decides to think about things for a while before acting. Usually, but not always, the little activity light on the box stays lit up during those periods. Then suddenly it takes action on all of the buttons you've pressed. But that doesn't have anything to do with the Harmony - it's the box.


----------



## John923

Wonder if anyone could tell me how the Harmony One handles the Samsung since there is not a discrete way to select input sources. The Samsung remote allows you to cycle through or use a menu to select an input.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Got a ONE for Xmas and just set it up today as I am home with a cold. So far I am impressed. I had no idea they were so easy to set up. I did not know Logitech had all or a lot of the functions of each device already programmed. Pretty cool!


Is there a one button RECORD function for my HR21-100 DVR?


----------



## ROSSO Z

What is the best way to handle a device (Sony CD player) with no remote on/off function?


Thanks,


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


none at all?







what sony cd player do you have?


most cd/dvd players will turn on if you issue the "open" command...


but as far as turning it off, not sure of any workarounds...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/18257763
> 
> 
> Wonder if anyone could tell me how the Harmony One handles the Samsung since there is not a discrete way to select input sources. The Samsung remote allows you to cycle through or use a menu to select an input.



you have two options...


- you can map similar keys to the harmony...


or (what i'd do)...


- even though they aren't accessible from the samsung remote, the harmony database has discrete codes for the input on your tv (i added your tv to one of my profiles to check







)... i'd use those...


----------



## John923

Thanks. This is an issue I wanted to resolve before getting a Harmony.


John


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18258319
> 
> 
> Got a ONE for Xmas and just set it up today as I am home with a cold. So far I am impressed. I had no idea they were so easy to set up. I did not know Logitech had all or a lot of the functions of each device already programmed. Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> Is there a one button RECORD function for my HR21-100 DVR?



Sure. It is the button with the red circle on the Harmony, same as on most remotes.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/18260125
> 
> 
> Thanks. This is an issue I wanted to resolve before getting a Harmony.
> 
> 
> John



It will work either way. Harmony is smart enough to scroll through inputs automatically if necessary and keep track of which input it's on. Discretes are faster and more reliable of course, if they exist, but you already knew that.


----------



## heydudebaked420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John923* /forum/post/18257763
> 
> 
> Wonder if anyone could tell me how the Harmony One handles the Samsung since there is not a discrete way to select input sources. The Samsung remote allows you to cycle through or use a menu to select an input.



yup...see below....i use diiscrete on my sammy 8500







works instantly with no menu











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18259795
> 
> 
> you have two options...
> 
> 
> - you can map similar keys to the harmony...
> 
> 
> or (what i'd do)...
> 
> 
> - even though they aren't accessible from the samsung remote, the harmony database has discrete codes for the input on your tv (i added your tv to one of my profiles to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... i'd use those...



+1 thats what i idid too


----------



## heydudebaked420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18263215
> 
> 
> It will work either way. Harmony is smart enough to scroll through inputs automatically if necessary and keep track of which input it's on. Discretes are faster and more reliable of course, if they exist, but you already knew that.



it didnt work so well with my 8500 sammy.....would just do wierd selecting and only found the right onput 50% of the time while scrolling.....then from a power of situation it would not select a different inpput other then the one it was shut off on (pwr dely)


discretes are in the sammy....just not sdvertised


----------



## ROSSO Z

bernie...


Thanks, I found it right after I posted the reply.


----------



## ROSSO Z

ccotenj,


My cd player with no remote on/off function is the scd-2000es.


Is there a good work around? I could just plug it in to the receiver, but I don't want to have it on all the time.


Any ideas will be appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18267230
> 
> 
> ccotenj,
> 
> 
> My cd player with no remote on/off function is the scd-2000es.
> 
> 
> Is there a good work around? I could just plug it in to the receiver, but I don't want to have it on all the time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The Harmony database for the SCD-2000ES includes discrete PowerOn and PowerOff as well as PowerToggle commands. Have you tried them?


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18267393
> 
> 
> The Harmony database for the SCD-2000ES includes discrete PowerOn and PowerOff as well as PowerToggle commands. Have you tried them?



jcalabria,


I'm not familiar with the terminology. Could you be more specific as to where to find the discrete buttons/functions?


The remote for the C2000ES does not even have on/off button(s)...


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18268408
> 
> 
> jcalabria,
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the terminology. Could you be more specific as to where to find the discrete buttons/functions?
> 
> 
> The remote for the C2000ES does not even have on/off button(s)...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



In the "soft key" section for the device (on a Harmony remote after the device has been added to your list), you will find Power On and Power Off options.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18268408
> 
> 
> jcalabria,
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the terminology. Could you be more specific as to where to find the discrete buttons/functions?
> 
> 
> The remote for the C2000ES does not even have on/off button(s)...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Just to test whether the commands will work, just go into device mode for the player and find the commands and try them out.
PowerOn - Always turns the device on. If its already on, stays on.
PowerOff - Always turns the device off. If its already off, stays off.
PowerToggle - Like most remote power buttons, it alternates between states... if its off it goes on, if its on it goes off.

Where you need to set things up is in Device setup... either during the initial setup or using adjust power settings. To use the discrete power settings, choose the "one button for on, one button for off" option. It likely will default to the PowerOn and PowerOff commands, respectively. If it doesn't, just select them from the drop down box.


Just because your OE remote doesn't have a particular command available doesn't mean that the device doesn't support it. Discrete power and discrete input commands are the most common examples, but more complex devices like AVRs can have a huge number of commands available that the remote doesn't support.


----------



## palmfish

Just wanted to chime in and say what a great thread this is.


I ordered a Harmony One over the weekend and can't wait to use it. We've been a five-remote-on-the-coffee-table family for too many years.


Thanks for all the great info here. I plan to download favorite icons, and I ordered an IR emitter so I can lower my Panny plasma a couple of inches and hide the lower bezel behind my center channel speaker.


I'm thinking this may be the best $170 I've ever spent.


----------



## Ken Ross

Has anyone had any problems trying to remove the battery from the Harmony One? I can get it to pop up a bit, but I just can't get it to come out. The battery also seems to be out of stock on the Harmony site. Does anyone have a good source for these batteries?


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/18271728
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems trying to remove the battery from the Harmony One? I can get it to pop up a bit, but I just can't get it to come out. The battery also seems to be out of stock on the Harmony site. Does anyone have a good source for these batteries?



Yes - search this thread for "battery" and you'll see a fairly recent post on this topic.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/18271728
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems trying to remove the battery from the Harmony One? I can get it to pop up a bit, but I just can't get it to come out. The battery also seems to be out of stock on the Harmony site. Does anyone have a good source for these batteries?



I had the same issue because the battery was slightly swollen. I was able to get it out using a small pair of needle nose pliers.


I found a Logitech brand battery on eBay. I just checked and they are still available there.


----------



## Ken Ross

Thanks Weaselboy.


----------



## StuJac

Also, you can take a butter knife and slide it under the battery (or over it) to try to work it out. You can also call or email logitech and they might send you a replacement; they sent me one.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18272127
> 
> 
> Also, you can take a butter knife and slide it under the battery (or over it) to try to work it out. You can also call or email logitech and they might send you a replacement; they sent me one.



If you are in the US and outside of the short warranty window they will offer to sell you a new remote as the 'fix'. They will give you a 'discount' for their online store that works out to about normal retail on the street for most models.


The small screwdriver/knife with good needle nose pliers works, but it may take some effort if it was as stuck as mine.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18268895
> 
> 
> Just to test whether the commands will work, just go into device mode for the player and find the commands and try them out.
> PowerOn - Always turns the device on. If its already on, stays on.
> PowerOff - Always turns the device off. If its already off, stays off.
> PowerToggle - Like most remote power buttons, it alternates between states... if its off it goes on, if its on it goes off.
> 
> Where you need to set things up is in Device setup... either during the initial setup or using adjust power settings. To use the discrete power settings, choose the "one button for on, one button for off" option. It likely will default to the PowerOn and PowerOff commands, respectively. If it doesn't, just select them from the drop down box.
> 
> 
> Just because your OE remote doesn't have a particular command available doesn't mean that the device doesn't support it. Discrete power and discrete input commands are the most common examples, but more complex devices like AVRs can have a huge number of commands available that the remote doesn't support.



First, thanks for the reply.


I just got off the phone with Logitech support. They claim to have done a search and found no Harmony on/off support for my SCD-C2000ES Sony CD player. Evidently I am not the only caller with this problem. I also tried the Power On and Power Off in the device screen on my remote for this device and they do not work. I can imagine two work-arounds- (1) plug the player into the AVR and just leave it on or (2) does anyone make an after market simple remote switching device that responds to the Harmony One? I wonder if my Denon 5308 has any commands for controlling the auxilary outlets?


Any advice?


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18274701
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Logitech support. They claim to have done a search and found no Harmony on/off support for my SCD-C2000ES Sony CD player. Evidently I am not the only caller with this problem. I also tried the Power On and Power Off in the device screen on my remote for this device and they do not work.



This must be somewhat common. I have two CD players: an old Denon carousel player and an older HK single disc player. Although they are otherwise completely remote controllable, neither can turned on, or off, with a remote control. - Their original remotes don't have any buttons for on, off or power toggle and I kind of doubt that the units support it. I did try all the ons, offs and toggles offered by the Harmony One for the Denon but, no go.


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18273808
> 
> 
> If you are in the US and outside of the short warranty window they will offer to sell you a new remote as the 'fix'. They will give you a 'discount' for their online store that works out to about normal retail on the street for most models.
> 
> 
> The small screwdriver/knife with good needle nose pliers works, but it may take some effort if it was as stuck as mine.



Thanks guys. I was finally able to get the battery out by lifting it a bit and then banging the remote into my palm. Nothing else worked. That shook the battery out and yes, it was slightly swollen.


----------



## StuJac

Ken-how old is it? You have the "swollen battery syndrome" and Logitech will replace it free of charge depending on the age. You might be able to brow beat them into replacing it anyway as this swelling of the battery is not supposed to happen. They are defective, imho.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18277113
> 
> 
> Ken-how old is it? You have the "swollen battery syndrome" and Logitech will replace it free of charge depending on the age. You might be able to brow beat them into replacing it anyway as this swelling of the battery is not supposed to happen. They are defective, imho.



Not per their current FAQ. In their FAQ, swelling of the batter is considered 'normal'. Had several discussions with them that went something like this:


Me: So per your FAQ, it is normally for these batteries to swell?

Them: Yes.

Me: And given normal use the battery won't swell until after the warranty is up?

Them: Yes.

Me: And given the slide-in design of the battery compartment, once the battery has swollen it jams inside the unit and can't be removed by any normal means.

Them: You are outside of the warranty and therefore we can't help you. We will be happy to sell you a new remote at a discount.


After several calls/emails/and escalations the response was always the same. They also claimed to have emailed me my 'discount' code several times - but while I have no problem receiving their advertising/announcement emails the emails from support never seemed to get though (and didn't go to the spam folder either).


FYI - the email process was worthless for me. They basically claimed that I did not exist as a customer via their email process. Giving the same user info over the phone they found me just fine.


----------



## StuJac

Ok then. Consider me corrected on the issue. Mine was still under warranty. That customer service sucks.


----------



## mcdee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/18271728
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems trying to remove the battery from the Harmony One? I can get it to pop up a bit, but I just can't get it to come out. The battery also seems to be out of stock on the Harmony site. Does anyone have a good source for these batteries?



I had swollen battery and was able to remove it. I went to the Logitech website and followed instructions for warranty claim. I had to answer a few simple questions via e-mail, received reply back in timely fashion and they mailed me free replacement battery. The whole process took a couple of weeks, obviously my H-1 was still under warranty. I was unhappy with swollen battery but pleased with prompt resolution. I will definitely be unhappy if same problem occurs with new battery! In my opinion Logitech should have warned us about battery, I first read about it on one of their forums and checked mine and noted problem, got lucky before it swelled too much. I plan to inspect battery on the first of every month!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/17978530
> 
> 
> Thanks, slipjigs & lflorack, I'm getting one soon. The 670's have been fine, with the banging they've taken, it will be nice to have a more reliable one, and one that doesn't eat batteries. As you mentioned, I'm used to the interfaces and the programming.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Got my H1 a couple of days ago, this is just an update. This is one great remote. It feels much better in your hand and is easier to manage than the 670's, which were fine.


The key layout is much better, navigation is easy. Programming it was a breeze, since I was used to the 670's, it uses the same app. I did have to create a new login, but that's fine, since the 670's are still in play.


Overall, well worth the upgrade, I looked at the newer models but nothing sold me. Nice looking as well, both separate and in the cradle. I'm going to save money on batteries.


Very pleased.


----------



## razthetaz

I bought the Logitech IR Repeater (from their website) and use it with my Harmony One. I noticed that when my cabinet doors are closed, it works fine. However when the doors are open I need to press buttons twice on the dvr remote to get it to work (e.g., if i want channel 121, i need to press 112211, or if i want to scroll down one line on the tv guide, i need to press down key twice). Any clue why this happens?


----------



## dk21

I just got my third remote in (replaced twice under warranty for tilt sensor problems) and I'm hoping that the third time is the charm. I found it interesting that the brightness switch for the light on the charging base is not there anymore. I guess there was some sort of revision. The buttons also have a slightly different feel to them when pressing them. They definitely changed something in the newer Harmony Ones...


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dk21* /forum/post/18290306
> 
> 
> ...I found it interesting that the brightness switch for the light on the charging base is not there anymore...



Someone a few posts back mentioned the absence of the dimmer switch on the charger. I wonder if the base re-design had something to do with swollen batteries or perhaps the LCD black spots (overheating) that some people have experienced.


----------



## dk21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18290991
> 
> 
> Someone a few posts back mentioned the absence of the dimmer switch on the charger. I wonder if the base re-design had something to do with swollen batteries or perhaps the LCD black spots (overheating) that some people have experienced.



I hope it was done for something other than a cost-saving measure. I really like the remote but it is irritating that I have had to replace it twice under warranty because the tilt sensor has stopped working.


----------



## nnck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18290991
> 
> 
> Someone a few posts back mentioned the absence of the dimmer switch on the charger. I wonder if the base re-design had something to do with swollen batteries or perhaps the LCD black spots (overheating) that some people have experienced.




I'm pretty sure this was discussed before, but I cant recall if there was any sort of conclusion: Is the swollen battery issue exacerbated by leaving the remote in the charging cradle at all times when not in use?


I've had my remote for about a month now and have always kept it charging in the cradle when I'm not using it. Now I'm beginning to wonder again if it might be a better idea to only charge the remote up once a week or so (dont know how long the charge will last with 'normal' use). Any ideas?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18294088
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this was discussed before, but I cant recall if there was any sort of conclusion: Is the swollen battery issue exacerbated by leaving the remote in the charging cradle at all times when not in use?
> 
> 
> I've had my remote for about a month now and have always kept it charging in the cradle when I'm not using it. Now I'm beginning to wonder again if it might be a better idea to only charge the remote up once a week or so (dont know how long the charge will last with 'normal' use). Any ideas?



I think there is no firm conclusion on that, but I personally believe that it has an effect. My One is about 16 months old and it only goes in the cradle overnight when the battery requires charging. When I remove the battery I THINK I can detect a slight swelling, but nothing that would remotely (pardon the pun) come close to being an issue. I just pull the battery out every few weeks to monitor the (lack of) swelling.


Leaving it out of the cradle unless a charge is needed also reduces the possibility of the overheating and display blackening that some have reported.


----------



## nnck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18294184
> 
> 
> I think there is no firm conclusion on that, but I personally believe that it has an effect. My One is about 16 months old and it only goes in the cradle overnight when the battery requires charging. When I remove the battery I THINK I can detect a slight swelling, but nothing that would remotely (pardon the pun) come close to being an issue. I just pull the battery out every few weeks to monitor the (lack of) swelling.
> 
> 
> Leaving it out of the cradle unless a charge is needed also reduces the possibility of the overheating and display blackening that some have reported.




Could you (or for that matter, anyone else that follows this method) post approx how frequently you need to go through the recharging process for the remote. I know it is dependent on use, but just want to get some ideas.


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18294778
> 
> 
> Could you (or for that matter, anyone else that follows this method) post approx how frequently you need to go through the recharging process for the remote. I know it is dependent on use, but just want to get some ideas.



I'd estimate that I put my H1 on the charger about once a week either while I'm sleeping or at work. Maybe less frequently than that.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18294778
> 
> 
> Could you (or for that matter, anyone else that follows this method) post approx how frequently you need to go through the recharging process for the remote. I know it is dependent on use, but just want to get some ideas.



I've had mine for 1.5 years, only charging when it gets low. I have no battery swelling. Though maybe I need to check again!










FWIW, we watch on average 3 hours of TV in the evenings. I charge no more than every 7 days and no less than 14 days. 10 days is probably a good average frequency.


----------



## StuJac

I'm at about every 6-8 days but mine get's heavy use.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18294778
> 
> 
> Could you (or for that matter, anyone else that follows this method) post approx how frequently you need to go through the recharging process for the remote. I know it is dependent on use, but just want to get some ideas.



Heavy user... goes on cradle every 7-8 days. On the rare occasions that I should happen to run short on juice, a 5-10 minute pick-me-up charge will get me through the night.


----------



## tractng

I need some ideas to program my device.


I have two activities










"Watch TV"


"Watch DVD"


Let's say I am "Watching TV". I decide to dim the living room light. I hit the device and choose my light control. Once I am done, I want to have the ability to control my volume (from the receiver) and channel (from cable box) again.


How do I do that? Once I get out of the loop, I have no control of the features of "Watch TV" like when I first turn all the device on (IE receiver, cable box).


tony


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/18295406
> 
> 
> I need some ideas to program my device.
> 
> 
> I have two activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Watch TV"
> 
> 
> "Watch DVD"
> 
> 
> Let's say I am "Watching TV". I decide to dim the living room light. I hit the device and choose my light control. Once I am done, I want to have the ability to control my volume (from the receiver) and channel (from cable box) again.
> 
> 
> How do I do that? Once I get out of the loop, I have no control of the features of "Watch TV" like when I first turn all the device on (IE receiver, cable box).
> 
> 
> tony



I'm assuming that you have whatever lighting controller you are using set up as a device on the H1, and you are leaving your activity to access the Device mode for the lighting controller...


The simplest thing to do is hit the "Current Activity" button, which will return you to whatever activity you were in before you entered device mode.


The better answer is to add your lighting control device to each of the activities you have, then program a lighting page within each activity.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18295516
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that you have whatever lighting controller you are using set up as a device on the H1, and you are leaving your activity to access the Device mode for the lighting controller...
> 
> 
> The simplest thing to do is hit the "Current Activity" button, which will return you to whatever activity you were in before you entered device mode.
> 
> 
> The better answer is to add your lighting control device to each of the activities you have, then program a lighting page within each activity.



The simplest thing to do is hit the "Current Activity" button, which will return you to whatever activity you were in before you entered device mode.


This is probably it







I will test it out. I don't have the light program because we sometimes watch with the lights on. Yes the light control is on the H1 device list.


I give both of your suggestions a try.


tony


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/18295651
> 
> 
> The simplest thing to do is hit the "Current Activity" button, which will return you to whatever activity you were in before you entered device mode.
> 
> 
> This is probably it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test it out. I don't have the light program because we sometimes watch with the lights on. Yes the light control is on the H1 device list.
> 
> 
> I give both of your suggestions a try.
> 
> 
> tony



You don't have to program the lights to do anything automatically if you put the controller in the activity... it just lets you add the buttons (the same ones you are accessing in device mode) into the activity so you never have to leave the activity.


----------



## palmfish

I just got my Harmony One tonight and have it set up to control my system already. Just the basics though...so far I LOVE it!


I do have a couple of questions though...


I have an XBox 360 and Wii and I entered them in my devices set up. When I was setting up the activities though, the software pointed out that the Wii is Bluetooth and the Harmony won't control it. The Wii and XBox didn't come up as activities I could set up.


Well, even though I can't control the Wii with the Harmony, I'd still like to be able choose a "Play Wii" activity to switch AVR inputs - I'll just turn on the Wii console with the Wii controller. How do make this activity come up for me to set up?


Also, I haven't done it yet, but I also want to add an activity called "Play SACD." How do I do this? I entered my DVD Player in the devices list and the software automatically asked me about playing a DVD and a CD, but it doesn't know I have SACD's too.


Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18296773
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony One tonight and have it set up to control my system already. Just the basics though...so far I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of questions though...
> 
> 
> I have an XBox 360 and Wii and I entered them in my devices set up. When I was setting up the activities though, the software pointed out that the Wii is Bluetooth and the Harmony won't control it. The Wii and XBox didn't come up as activities I could set up.
> 
> 
> Well, even though I can't control the Wii with the Harmony, I'd still like to be able choose a "Play Wii" activity to switch AVR inputs - I'll just turn on the Wii console with the Wii controller. How do make this activity come up for me to set up?
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't done it yet, but I also want to add an activity called "Play SACD." How do I do this? I entered my DVD Player in the devices list and the software automatically asked me about playing a DVD and a CD, but it doesn't know I have SACD's too.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



You've pretty much described the process for setting up the Wii Activity, so you may hjave figured it out yourself already. Setup an activity to play a game. You can name it anything you want. I call it simply "Wii". Tell the Activity that the devices used include your TV. You can tell it ab out the Wii if you want, but you'll get a message that the Wii can't be controlled. When you add the TV device to the Activity you will be able to tell it what input to use, and which device to use to control the volume.


I don't know what an SACD is so can't help with that.


----------



## SHadoWFoX

I don't believe I am posting this... but I am stuck with the initial setup.


I just opened my Harmony One. Installed version 7.7 of the software, connected the H1 to my desktop and the setup software said "Your Network Connection is not functioning properly". Boo. Everything else is working fine on my network. The support links from the software take me to nowhere (invalid site).


I even took down my firewall and still got the same message.


Has anyone else encounter this problem and got a solution for it?


Thanks


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHadoWFoX* /forum/post/18297681
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am posting this... but I am stuck with the initial setup.
> 
> 
> I just opened my Harmony One. Installed version 7.7 of the software, connected the H1 to my desktop and the setup software said "Your Network Connection is not functioning properly". Boo. Everything else is working fine on my network. The support links from the software take me to nowhere (invalid site).
> 
> 
> I even took down my firewall and still got the same message.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else encounter this problem and got a solution for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks




I think Logitech servers are down or something cause I am having the same issue login in with my desktop software.

moving forward sends me to this website that fails to connect:
http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...6.0&Locale=enu 


Pissing me off.


----------



## SHadoWFoX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/18297682
> 
> 
> I think Logitech servers are down or something cause I am having the same issue login in with my desktop software.
> 
> moving forward sends me to this website that fails to connect:
> http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...6.0&Locale=enu
> 
> 
> Pissing me off.




sorry to hear that... but if that is the case then it is just bad luck and bad timing for me. I will go this a try again tomorrow. Thanks for the quick note.


----------



## bigwheels1

Installed the Harmony One last evening...very cool!


If I'm not mistaken, the software upgrade was 7.6 instead of 7.7. Everything worked fine. Although, come to think of it, around 11:00 PM I suddenly couldn't access their site so I shut everything down and headed to sleepland.


Here's one question someone can address:

I set up some favorite OTA channels. A few of them involve expanded digits such as 55.3 or 4.2. The remote didn't like the channel format and refused to update. What's the proper format to enter? I tried a period (55.3) and a hyphen (55-3) but neither worked.


I also learned to update one thing at-a-time. If you make a bunch of changes and then send them to the remote and receive an update error, you're screwed if the error message doesn't reflect the exact thing you need to correct. In other words, the error messages can be rather vague.


Oh yeah, one more question: Is there a "Go back to previous setup stage" when you make changes to a device or activity? I made some changes (manually added commands from old remotes) and saved them which the upgrade process then rejected. I couldn't undo the process so I ended up deleting the devices and starting over. It wasn't a huge pain but it would have been easier to revert to the previous saved settings.


----------



## hagur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/18289667
> 
> 
> I bought the Logitech IR Repeater (from their website) and use it with my Harmony One. I noticed that when my cabinet doors are closed, it works fine. However when the doors are open I need to press buttons twice on the dvr remote to get it to work (e.g., if i want channel 121, i need to press 112211, or if i want to scroll down one line on the tv guide, i need to press down key twice). Any clue why this happens?



Hi,


Are your cabinets in direct line of sight with the remote, that is, can you control your equipment directly using the H1 with your cabinets open?


If so:

My guess is that when your cabinets are open, your equipment is receiving commands from the H1 itself, and also the commands relayed through the IR extender. Since these commands all occur at the same time, the equipment might get jammed and that can explain the non-responsiveness.


If your cabinets are located elsewhere, the placement of the little IR-blasters inside your cabinets may be off. When the cabinets are closed, the IR signals can bounce off the inside of the doors and back to your equipment, giving you more reliable control. However, with the doors open, IR commands will not bounce back so it becomes more hit and miss - if your IR-blasters are badly positioned.


Something worth checking ...


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18298051
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned to update one thing at-a-time. If you make a bunch of changes and then send them to the remote and receive an update error, you're screwed if the error message doesn't reflect the exact thing you need to correct. In other words, the error messages can be rather vague.
> 
> .



This should eb a sticky for anyone programming a Harmony remote. I LOVED literally spending HOURS getting it just the way I want and then getting the error and having to start from scratch. I learned my lesson the first time THAT happened!


----------



## tripleM

Need a little advice on switching delay on my Sony AVR:

seems there is a delay of about 3-5 seconds when I turn on anything that involves the AVR.


For example - Watch TiVo command:

Flips the TV to 'component' > AVR powers on > AVR tunes to Tivo > Sounds comes on.

One after another.


Seems the last part is where the delay is most apparent since it's been 5 seconds since the TV has powered up & sound finally appears.


Is this symptomatic of the AVR or is this a H1 command programming issue?


In a perfect world I would think all the components all powers up @ the same time & the delays are a lot less.


----------



## DaBuzzard

It's not a perfect world at all.


The delays are because of the components being controled. My tv (Sony lcd) takes 8 seconds or so after power up before it will accept any other commands (change input, channels, etc). My avr (Denon) takes about 2 seconds. My vcr (yes, I still have one







) takes maybe 1 second. It takes a bit of time for these computer controlled devices to boot up










You can experiment with the order things happen and the power on delays. It takes a bit of fussing but you should be able to come up with something that works well for you.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18298051
> 
> 
> I also learned to update one thing at-a-time. If you make a bunch of changes and then send them to the remote and receive an update error, you're screwed if the error message doesn't reflect the exact thing you need to correct. In other words, the error messages can be rather vague.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/18298914
> 
> 
> This should eb a sticky for anyone programming a Harmony remote. I LOVED literally spending HOURS getting it just the way I want and then getting the error and having to start from scratch. I learned my lesson the first time THAT happened!



...or spend time rearranging custom button pages only to find that the account timed-out while you were working that slow painful process and you need to do it all over again.


Save/Update often!


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18296773
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't done it yet, but I also want to add an activity called "Play SACD." How do I do this? I entered my DVD Player in the devices list and the software automatically asked me about playing a DVD and a CD, but it doesn't know I have SACD's too.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



Unless you want to change some settings on your home theater receiver to play SACD's, the "Play CD's" activity will give you what you need for SACD's.


In my system, I use my player's analog outputs for SACD's, and the digital coax output for everything else. So I had to add a step into the "Play SACD" activity to get my receiver to use the analog inputs for that activity. Then I added a step to change the input back to digital coax when leaving the SACD activity.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBuzzard* /forum/post/18299399
> 
> 
> It takes a bit of time for these computer controlled devices to boot up



That puts things in perspective!


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/18299920
> 
> 
> Unless you want to change some settings on your home theater receiver to play SACD's, the "Play CD's" activity will give you what you need for SACD's.
> 
> 
> In my system, I use my player's analog outputs for SACD's, and the digital coax output for everything else. So I had to add a step into the "Play SACD" activity to get my receiver to use the analog inputs for that activity. Then I added a step to change the input back to digital coax when leaving the SACD activity.



Yup, that is what I was thinking. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18299449
> 
> 
> ...Save/Update often!



ain't that the truth!










While that mantra is "supposedly" etched permanently into my cranium, at times I find it has somehow leaked out (at which point a few choice utterances and gestures are pronounced and displayed).


----------



## palmfish

EDIT: Got my new Pioneer Elite SC-25 today. Set up my Harmony One and everything's working great! Thanks for a great thread.


----------



## cp1966

Regarding these instructions from Page #1 and adding channel icons;


5) I've heard all about those pretty channel icons (See #2) for the One. How can I add them to my remote?

A) from the activities screen...

click "settings" on your watch tv activity...

the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...

then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...

click "browse"...

click "browse" on the next screen...

navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...


I cannot access "settings" from the activities screen.


I just got this remote......any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966* /forum/post/18306927
> 
> 
> Regarding these instructions from Page #1 and adding channel icons;
> 
> 
> 5) I've heard all about those pretty channel icons (See #2) for the One. How can I add them to my remote?
> 
> A) from the activities screen...
> 
> click "settings" on your watch tv activity...
> 
> the select "set up favorite channels and select icons"...
> 
> then put in the channel number and description, and click "select image"...
> 
> click "browse"...
> 
> click "browse" on the next screen...
> 
> navigate on your hard drive to the icon you want and select it...
> 
> 
> I cannot access "settings" from the activities screen.
> 
> 
> I just got this remote......any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You need to have an activity before you can access activity settings.


Create and save an activity called "Watch TV." Once you've done this, go to the activities tab and look for the "Settings" button next to your "Watch TV" activity.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18307233
> 
> 
> You need to have an activity before you can access activity settings.
> 
> 
> Create and save an activity called "Watch TV." Once you've done this, go to the activities tab and look for the "Settings" button next to your "Watch TV" activity.



From the SOFTWARE! DUH!


I am familiar with the Harmony remotes. But I was trying to do it with the remote plugged into the PC....


Boy do I feel stupid!


----------



## Will_H#24

I am trying to add a device. It is an IR powered outlet with no remote included, used to control a fan for my AVR. My AVR doesn't have an outlet on it. Right now I have the device added under devices and I have the Power on and off assigned to the Record button on the Harmony One by learning the Record button from my Comcast remote. I have no problem using the fan by just turning it off and on through the Devices screen but when I do that the DVR will start recording when I turn the fan on that way. I was with the understanding that if a device is selected only the device would be activated for use with the selected key. The outlet is an unbranded name and there is nothing in the data base for it. Right now I would just settle to be able to turn it on and off without other devices being activated and add it to the activities after I get this powered deal fixed. Could someone explain to me how to do this or is it not able to be done? Thanks, Willie.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will_H#24* /forum/post/18309355
> 
> 
> I am trying to add a device. It is an IR powered outlet with no remote included, used to control a fan for my AVR. My AVR doesn't have an outlet on it. Right now I have the device added under devices and I have the Power on and off assigned to the Record button on the Harmony One by learning the Record button from my Comcast remote. I have no problem using the fan by just turning it off and on through the Devices screen but when I do that the DVR will start recording when I turn the fan on that way. I was with the understanding that if a device is selected only the device would be activated for use with the selected key. The outlet is an unbranded name and there is nothing in the data base for it. Right now I would just settle to be able to turn it on and off without other devices being activated and add it to the activities after I get this powered deal fixed. Could someone explain to me how to do this or is it not able to be done? Thanks, Willie.



I'm not surprised your DVR is recording when you send it the command you memorized from the DVR remote's Record command. (Repressing urge to say "duh." Oops.)


You need a different approach. I'm inferring that you can set the outlet's power toggle to any IR command, since you seem to have arbitrarily chosen DVR Record. You need to choose some other command which is not going to conflict with any other device which will be on when your AVR fan is on. Maybe learn it from a remote which is used on another device in a different room.


If you have a spare IR command to learn, learn it in the device under "Learn a new command" (waaaay at the bottom of the IR command learning screen of the Harmony software). Give your command a unique name with no embedded spaces, like FanPowerToggle, replacing the default MyNewCommand. Learn the command from some remote.


Once the command is learned, you can add it to the start and stop sequences of any Activities which use the AVR. Then you won't have to go into Device mode to toggle the fan.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966* /forum/post/18307307
> 
> 
> From the SOFTWARE! DUH!
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the Harmony remotes. But I was trying to do it with the remote plugged into the PC....
> 
> 
> Boy do I feel stupid!



That was it. EASY, and LOVE IT!


----------



## SHadoWFoX

I am still finding my way through the Harmony Remote Software and I have a question hoping you can help me out here.


Many times I want to add a new Action to an Activity and I can't find a way to do this without "touching" a device for that Activity. For example, I had to remove a device and add it back to get to see the "add action" option on the Activity page. Is there a more direct way to add an Action?


Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHadoWFoX* /forum/post/18313215
> 
> 
> I am still finding my way through the Harmony Remote Software and I have a question hoping you can help me out here.
> 
> 
> Many times I want to add a new Action to an Activity and I can't find a way to do this without "touching" a device for that Activity. For example, I had to remove a device and add it back to get to see the "add action" option on the Activity page. Is there a more direct way to add an Action?
> 
> 
> Thanks




For the activity you want to modify...
Settings
Review Settings
Yes, but want more control
Press Save or Next until you get to the Custom Actions page
Add your startup or shutdown actions
Save


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966* /forum/post/18312527
> 
> 
> That was it. EASY, and LOVE IT!



Glad you got it all worked out! Enjoy!


----------



## SHadoWFoX

Thanks. I see it now. I guess I never took this path all the way down previously. This will save me a couple of clicks.


There should still be a "more direct" way to do this like a new choice on the setting page. The usability of this tool sure can be improved. Like changing the order of custom buttons a lot of up/down arrow clicks. If Netflix can let the user drag a movie selection so should Logitech's Harmony software.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHadoWFoX* /forum/post/18317344
> 
> 
> Thanks. I see it now. I guess I never took this path all the way down previously. This will save me a couple of clicks.
> 
> 
> There should still be a "more direct" way to do this like a new choice on the setting page. The usability of this tool sure can be improved. Like changing the order of custom buttons a lot of up/down arrow clicks. If Netflix can let the user drag a movie selection so should Logitech's Harmony software.



I have several Harmony remotes that I have programmed and used for several years. I agree 100% on both issues you mentioned. Still... the effort is worth it.


----------



## SHadoWFoX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18317426
> 
> 
> I have several Harmony remotes that I have programmed and used for several years. I agree 100% on both issues you mentioned. Still... the effort is worth it.



No arguments there. The time spent on programming it is relatively small when compared with the time you actually spent with the remote itself. My previous remote is the MX500 and it is all macro based. It is so hard to program what you want it to do but it does have click and drag for button layout.


The ergonomics aspect of the H1 is very good. All the basic functions are there at your finger tips. This is definitely a good investment. Hey it also has a clock that auto adjusted itself for the daylight saving time change. What more do I need.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHadoWFoX* /forum/post/18317539
> 
> 
> Hey it also has a clock that auto adjusted itself for the daylight saving time change. What more do I need.



Hey, mine didn't do that?!?! I had to plug it in to my PC and update it.


----------



## SHadoWFoX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18318061
> 
> 
> Hey, mine didn't do that?!?! I had to plug it in to my PC and update it.



Oh, maybe that was it. I was up to like 2:40 am updating the remote till I realize it is actually 3:40 am.


----------



## Derrick4Real

I have had my Harmony ONE for about a month now and love it! I finally took the time to add all of the icons Randy was so kind to create/host on his site. But I think I have a problem...

*QUESTION* (possibly a dumb one): Now that I have the icons loaded and I AM able to view all of them on my remote, shouldn't I be able to just click on one of the icons...and then the remote should change to that channel...correct?

*Example*: I hit the Spike TV icon on the touch screen part of the remote and the channel should change to the designated channel I have programmed for Spike via the software.

*Problem*: The icons are there...in the software, I assigned a channel to each one...but when I touch the favorite channel icon i want...nothing happens.


Any idea what I am doing wrong...or are the icons just for show to know what your favorites are (doubt it)?


Can someone point me in the right direction if it has been discussed already (couldn't find my answer)?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MStem

I am using a Harmony 659 which I have had since mid-2006. It has fine but I am looking for something with a color screen, and the my emphasis is really on screen clarity. Two reasons: I now have a small home-theater room and it is dark, very dark. Second reason, my vision isn't what it was many years ago! The mono screen on the 659 is not very readable, even when illuminated, plus you have to find and press the "Glow" button to light it up. My plan is to move the H-659 upstairs to the living room and pick up a new (color) Harmony for the theater.


My understanding is that both the H-One and H-700 will auto-illuminate when picked up or moved and I like that. I also understand from brief research the H-700 is limited to 6 devices, which I can live with.


Current online pricing shows about (only) a $50 buck difference in the two devices, when you factor in the current rebate on the H-One. Am OK with spending the extra $$$ if the value is there, but am watching budget due to also purchasing the new TV, Blu-ray player, etc etc.


Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MStem* /forum/post/18320173
> 
> 
> I am using a Harmony 659 which I have had since mid-2006. It has fine but I am looking for something with a color screen, and the my emphasis is really on screen clarity. Two reasons: I now have a small home-theater room and it is dark, very dark. Second reason, my vision isn't what it was many years ago! The mono screen on the 659 is not very readable, even when illuminated, plus you have to find and press the "Glow" button to light it up. My plan is to move the H-659 upstairs to the living room and pick up a new (color) Harmony for the theater.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that both the H-One and H-700 will auto-illuminate when picked up or moved and I like that. I also understand from brief research the H-700 is limited to 6 devices, which I can live with.
> 
> 
> Current online pricing shows about (only) a $50 buck difference in the two devices, when you factor in the current rebate on the H-One. Am OK with spending the extra $$$ if the value is there, but am watching budget due to also purchasing the new TV, Blu-ray player, etc etc.
> 
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!



I was all set to get the 700, but fortunately, I went to BB and touched them with my own hands before choosing.


I chose the One primarily because of the quality difference. I didn't like the rubber buttons on the 700, or the fact that when you push one of them, the 5 neighboring buttons also move at little. The 700 just felt cheap.


----------



## Trey9128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18298051
> 
> 
> Installed the Harmony One last evening...very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one question someone can address:
> 
> I set up some favorite OTA channels. A few of them involve expanded digits such as 55.3 or 4.2. The remote didn't like the channel format and refused to update. What's the proper format to enter? I tried a period (55.3) and a hyphen (55-3) but neither worked.



I'm planning on adding a remote for my next home theater upgrade, and the Harmony One sounds pretty good. Two questions:


The above post worried me since I use Comcast cable and they now list the OTA high def channels with hyphens (13-1 for example). Will this be a problem for me using the H1? I never saw any response to the previous poster mentioning this as an issue.


Second question: I see all the new 2010 AV gear coming out now (screens, receivers, etc.). Does Logitech do a yearly hardware upgrade to their remotes, or are the upgrades more sporadic? If they have an updated version coming around the corner, I'd probably wait.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trey9128* /forum/post/18320461
> 
> 
> Second question: I see all the new 2010 AV gear coming out now (screens, receivers, etc.). Does Logitech do a yearly hardware upgrade to their remotes, or are the upgrades more sporadic? If they have an updated version coming around the corner, I'd probably wait.



The database is constantly being updated (by end users mostly). Every time you go online to add a device, you are getting the latest. The database is stored on their web servers, not your remote. Your remote only stores the devices you pick from the web site. No need to wait.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trey9128* /forum/post/18320461
> 
> 
> Second question: I see all the new 2010 AV gear coming out now (screens, receivers, etc.). Does Logitech do a yearly hardware upgrade to their remotes, or are the upgrades more sporadic? If they have an updated version coming around the corner, I'd probably wait.



Although the Harmony database is typically updated relatively quickly when new equipment comes out, you are not totally dependent on their update schedule. If a new device is not in the database, you can...
Let the software "read" a few commands from the OE remote and let it select a compatible code set.
Manually select a similar model (perhaps a year older). For example, the core commands for ALL Onkyo AVRs are virtually the same.

If either of the above methods leaves a few missing commands that you need, you can learn them directly from your OE remote.


----------



## Trey9128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18320566
> 
> 
> The database is constantly being updated (by end users mostly). Every time you go online to add a device, you are getting the latest. The database is stored on their web servers, not your remote. Your remote only stores the devices you pick from the web site. No need to wait.



Thanks for the responses! I guess I wasn't entirely clear, though. I'm wondering if there will be any updates of the _Harmony_ hardware itself--in other words, will the Harmony remote be updated or changed anytime soon. I don't know if they follow any kind of regular schedule for updating their products.


----------



## mdavej

Here are the last few new model releases:


03/10 600

03/10 650

09/09 700

08/09 900

02/09 1100


New models seem to replace old ones about every 2 to 3 years. The exception being the 1000 which was replaced by the 1100 in only a year (due to major issues with the 1000, I assume). My guess is the next models to be replaced would be the One or a 500 series, which were released back in '08. I wouldn't expect any new 6xx, 7xx, 9xx or 1xxx anytime soon since most are less than a year old, but that's pure speculation on my part. Nothing specific is on the horizon.


----------



## Will_H#24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/18311338
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised your DVR is recording when you send it the command you memorized from the DVR remote's Record command. (Repressing urge to say "duh." Oops.)
> 
> 
> You need a different approach. I'm inferring that you can set the outlet's power toggle to any IR command, since you seem to have arbitrarily chosen DVR Record. You need to choose some other command which is not going to conflict with any other device which will be on when your AVR fan is on. Maybe learn it from a remote which is used on another device in a different room.
> 
> 
> If you have a spare IR command to learn, learn it in the device under "Learn a new command" (waaaay at the bottom of the IR command learning screen of the Harmony software). Give your command a unique name with no embedded spaces, like FanPowerToggle, replacing the default MyNewCommand. Learn the command from some remote.
> 
> 
> Once the command is learned, you can add it to the start and stop sequences of any Activities which use the AVR. Then you won't have to go into Device mode to toggle the fan.



I was able to get the device to work by using the bedroom tv remote. I can turn it on and off under devices. When I add it to the activities it will come on and then go right back off. The device (outlet) is the last one to be powered on in the activities. What am I missing?? Thanks for helping me at least get it to work under devices.


----------



## Trey9128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18322441
> 
> 
> Here are the last few new model releases:
> 
> 
> 03/10 600
> 
> 03/10 650
> 
> 09/09 700
> 
> 08/09 900
> 
> 02/09 1100
> 
> 
> New models seem to replace old ones about every 2 to 3 years. The exception being the 1000 which was replaced by the 1100 in only a year (due to major issues with the 1000, I assume). My guess is the next models to be replaced would be the One or a 500 series, which were released back in '08. I wouldn't expect any new 6xx, 7xx, 9xx or 1xxx anytime soon since most are less than a year old, but that's pure speculation on my part. Nothing specific is on the horizon.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Doug Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trey9128* /forum/post/18320461
> 
> 
> I'm planning on adding a remote for my next home theater upgrade, and the Harmony One sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> The above post worried me since I use Comcast cable and they now list the OTA high def channels with hyphens (13-1 for example). Will this be a problem for me using the H1? I never saw any response to the previous poster mentioning this as an issue.



No problem here with hypen in the H1.....the only problem will be if you go to more than 5 characters (or is it six) in the channel number, hypen counts as a character


----------



## bertalert

Had my Harmony one for over a year now, and for some reason with my new Mitsubishi TV it does not remember the last left HDMI input between power cycles. TV is on HDMI 1 and PS3 is on HDMI 2, so if i'm watching TV, turn everything off and then turn everything back on the remote still commandes HDMI 1 after powering the TV up again when it doesn't have to. Any idea's what's going on or how to fix it?


Thanks


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derrick4Real* /forum/post/18318487
> 
> *Problem*: The icons are there...in the software, I assigned a channel to each one...but when I touch the favorite channel icon i want...nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Any idea what I am doing wrong...or are the icons just for show to know what your favorites are (doubt it)?



Each icon should take you to the corresponding channel. Did you remember to update your remote after loading the icons and setting the channel numbers?


----------



## nucl3arboNg

hey all,


got a little problem with my One setup. I just got the harmony ps3 adapter a couple months back (switched from blu-ray remote fix), and when I use another activity it turns on my ps3 as well. The only 2 activities I have are ps3 and watch tv and the ps3 isn't part of the tv activity so i'm not really sure why it's doing this.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nucl3arboNg* /forum/post/18324647
> 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> 
> got a little problem with my One setup. I just got the harmony ps3 adapter a couple months back (switched from blu-ray remote fix), and when I use another activity it turns on my ps3 as well. The only 2 activities I have are ps3 and watch tv and the ps3 isn't part of the tv activity so i'm not really sure why it's doing this.



That's weird. I just set up my H1 PS3 adapter last week and everything works as it should. My assumption is that you've already done extensive troubleshooting - yes? As a last resort, you could try starting over from scratch although that would be a hassle if you've already invested a lot of time programming the remote.


----------



## blacklion

Apologies if this has been asked already. Is the power voltage for the charging cradle universal for worldwide use i.e. 110-240v?


----------



## CobraGuy

Tried numerous searches but I didn't come up with anything helpful...I recently made some minor soft screen adjustments to my H1 set up that has been working flawlessly for the past year and a half. During the remote update I was prompted to also update the PVR command set with a new one from Harmony. Great, so I thought. Now I cannot find the 30 second "Skip Ahead" command that was previously tied to the Skip Forward button on the H1. What am I missing? It's been there for a year and a half and now it's gone.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CobraGuy* /forum/post/18328852
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in *advance*!



advance may be the key...on my last couple of dvr/pvr boxes which I have set up the command has been listed as advance, see if that is listed in the command set. If not enter the model number from an older unit, I use Motorola DCT-6412 and even though I have swapped out boxes a couple of times the same command set always works.


For what it's worth I never select their recommended updates unless I have something that's not working right, even then be cautious.


----------



## Trey9128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Mac* /forum/post/18323876
> 
> 
> No problem here with hypen in the H1.....the only problem will be if you go to more than 5 characters (or is it six) in the channel number, hypen counts as a character



Thanks very much for responding to my earlier question; I was a little worried about the hyphen issue, since someone previously posted that they had difficulty.


----------



## CobraGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18329826
> 
> 
> advance may be the key...on my last couple of dvr/pvr boxes which I have set up the command has been listed as advance, see if that is listed in the command set. If not enter the model number from an older unit, I use Motorola DCT-6412 and even though I have swapped out boxes a couple of times the same command set always works.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I never select their recommended updates unless I have something that's not working right, even then be cautious.



Thanks Oman321, I think you may have solved this for me. I too was using the Moto 6412 codes, but when I checked the command set for an alternative device (Moto 6416 in this case) as suggested, what suddenly appears? The mysterious "Advance" command that is no longer available under the 6412. I'll update my remote tonight and hopefully have this little glitch taken care of.


Cheers,


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trey9128* /forum/post/18330333
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for responding to my earlier question; I was a little worried about the hyphen issue, since someone previously posted that they had difficulty.



After updating from 7.6 to 7.7, the hyphen issue is a non issue. I now have added channels (Eg. 58.3) by using a hyphen (Eg. 58-3).


----------



## najaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnck* /forum/post/18294088
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this was discussed before, but I cant recall if there was any sort of conclusion: Is the swollen battery issue exacerbated by leaving the remote in the charging cradle at all times when not in use?
> 
> 
> I've had my remote for about a month now and have always kept it charging in the cradle when I'm not using it. Now I'm beginning to wonder again if it might be a better idea to only charge the remote up once a week or so (dont know how long the charge will last with 'normal' use). Any ideas?



I've had mine for ten months and, like you, charged it every night. The battery is swollen and sometimes lasts only 12 hours on a full charge.


----------



## David Susilo

Just curious, why would anybody charge the remote everynight instead of only when the battery is low? I've been doing "wait until the battery is low before recharging" for almost a year now and have never encountered a single moment where I want to watch a movie but I can't due to lack of battery power... and I watch a LOT of movies.


In general, I only need to charge the battery once a week, or during busier weeks, once every two weeks.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18344106
> 
> 
> Just curious, why would anybody charge the remote every night instead of only when the battery is low? I've been doing "wait until the battery is low before recharging" for almost a year now and have never encountered a single moment where I want to watch a movie but I can't due to lack of battery power... and I watch a LOT of movies.
> 
> 
> In general, I only need to charge the battery once a week, or during busier weeks, once every two weeks.



Responding to your "why?" question:

We put it in the cradle whenever we're not watching the television. First, because that way we always know where the remote is, no matter who used it last and who wants to use it now. Second, it is always charged and we never have to even think about whether it is time to charge it or whether it might run down. Third, following this approach, in our environment, is the simplest possible approach.


I have no idea whether the battery is swollen. I have had no need to find out (other than maybe curiosity and I'm lazier than I am curious about curious about this). I suspect it will be a very long time before we need to consider replacing the battery the way we use it. As long as it holds a charge for several hours, rarely exceeding four at a time, we'll be happy.


----------



## laajr

I've had my Harmony One for 2 years and has worked great during that time until last week. The volume key continued to send the vol + IR command after the key was released. Immediately I pressed the vol- and the volume dropped to minimum level (IR vol- continued after key was released). I shut my system off and restarted and the remote was fine.


I loaded the latest firmware, checked that the key was not sticking and restarted the remote. Three days later the same issue occurred. Spoke with Logitech support and they suggested that I remap the volume keys to another set of hard keys or set up 2 soft keys. They're guessing that the vol key is bad. My remote is out of warranty.


I'm curious to see if any other users have seen experienced this issue. A sticking volume key (i.e. sending IR command after key is released) is a serious issue as the amp will be pushed to max vol if not caught in time. The key itself has good tactile feel and is not sticking mechanically.


----------



## smossman14

I apologize for asking a question that has been asked a thousand times, but I'm really stuck. My remote works fine, except for my theater system does not switch inputs from DVD to HDMI1 correctly. I've increased the "input delay" to as high as 10,000ms (default is 1,000ms) without luck. My components are:


Samsung HT-BD3252 DVD/Blu-Ray

Samsung PN58B550T2F TV

Motorola DCH3416 DVR


I've also increased the other delays on a trial-and-error basis with no luck.

I've also changed the order of my devices so the DVD is powered first (thinking it may give it priority when changing activities as well).


Any ideas? Surely I don't need an input delay higher than 10,000ms, right??

thanks!


edit - Let me clarify that the inputs switch fine for all other activities, it's only going from "Watch a DVR" to "Watch TV" that it doesn't switch.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smossman14* /forum/post/18346772
> 
> 
> I apologize for asking a question that has been asked a thousand times, but I'm really stuck. My remote works fine, except for my theater system does not switch inputs from DVD to HDMI1 correctly. I've increased the "input delay" to as high as 10,000ms (default is 1,000ms) without luck. My components are:
> 
> 
> Samsung HT-BD3252 DVD/Blu-Ray
> 
> Samsung PN58B550T2F TV
> 
> Motorola DCH3416 DVR
> 
> 
> I've also increased the other delays on a trial-and-error basis with no luck.
> 
> I've also changed the order of my devices so the DVD is powered first (thinking it may give it priority when changing activities as well).
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Surely I don't need an input delay higher than 10,000ms, right??
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> edit - Let me clarify that the inputs switch fine for all other activities, it's only going from "Watch a DVR" to "Watch TV" that it doesn't switch.



My Samsung LCD need a full 13 seconds (13000ms).


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18346917
> 
> 
> My Samsung LCD need a full 13 seconds (13000ms).



Just enough time to grab a cold one.


----------



## caesar1

I noticed that my remote was not holding a charge for more than a few days anymore. I checked the battery and it is swollen (it will not pop out). I have 2 H1s, and the newer one doesn't have the problem.


This one is over two years old. Does Logitech send new batteries for free? What do I do to get the battery out?


Do I have to buy a replacement battery some where?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/18349979
> 
> 
> I noticed that my remote was not holding a charge for more than a few days anymore. I checked the battery and it is swollen (it will not pop out). I have 2 H1s, and the newer one doesn't have the problem.
> 
> 
> This one is over two years old. Does Logitech send new batteries for free? What do I do to get the battery out?
> 
> 
> Do I have to buy a replacement battery some where?



Pry that sucker out of there with some small needle nose plyers and get yourself a new battery. I found the Logitech OEM battery on eBay.


Some have reported Logitech gave them a new battery out of warranty.... others no. Might be worth calling them to try.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/18350596
> 
> 
> Pry that sucker out of there with some small needle nose plyers and get yourself a new battery. I found the Logitech OEM battery on eBay.
> 
> 
> Some have reported Logitech gave them a new battery out of warranty.... others no. Might be worth calling them to try.



I don't ebay. Does Logitech sell the battery by itself? In the meantime, I asked Logitech to send me a replacement remote as a "courtesy". I mentioned I own 2 H1s (so maybe they'll cut me a break). After all, I could have lied and said the newer one had the problem, but I didn't.


----------



## dbmcclus

Does anyone know how to adjust the clock on Harmony One? Since daylight savings time, the time displayed on my remote is one hour behind.


Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## jehingr

Connect it to your computer, update the remote, and your time will once again be correct.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbmcclus* /forum/post/18352776
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to adjust the clock on Harmony One? Since daylight savings time, the time displayed on my remote is one hour behind.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dennis



I did it through the Options menu. With the Activities shown in the LCD, the right soft button is Options (I think, the remote isn't in front of me).


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/18353267
> 
> 
> I did it through the Options menu. With the Activities shown in the LCD, the right soft button is Options (I think, the remote isn't in front of me).





You were _this_ close...
Press the hard Activities button (not necessary if system is already "Off" and Activities are listed)
Touch the green soft key "Options" at bottom *left* of screen
Touch "Date and Time"

Had to look at the remote myself to scope it out.


I never look at the remote's clock... it runs so slow on mine that it's virtually worthless. It's about a month and a half since I last updated the remote and it was just over 3 DAYS behind. Not such a big deal to me and it works perfectly otherwise, after about 15 months of regular use.


----------



## dbmcclus

Thanks everyone. I now have the correct time on the remote.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind* /forum/post/18276471
> 
> 
> This must be somewhat common. I have two CD players: an old Denon carousel player and an older HK single disc player. Although they are otherwise completely remote controllable, neither can turned on, or off, with a remote control. - Their original remotes don't have any buttons for on, off or power toggle and I kind of doubt that the units support it. I did try all the ons, offs and toggles offered by the Harmony One for the Denon but, no go.



Does anyone know of a stand alone on/off switch that can respond to the Harmony One?


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18358502
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a stand alone on/off switch that can respond to the Harmony One?



I actually, just ordered one of these: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13147 - The same item is available on Amazon for a couple of bucks more.


It hasn't arrived yet so I don't know if, or how long(!), it will work. I'm hoping to use it to turn a fan on/off via my Harmony One by associating it with the Power command for my AV Receiver. (If you read how you set up this remote controllable AC outlet, I think you understand what I mean by that.)


I don't know if it will work with CD players; it may be that once the AC is cut, the CD player won't turn back on until the power button is re-pressed. I can give it a try with my Denon.


----------



## caesar1

See the latest from my discussion thread. They are offering 50% off a new one -- but I'm pushing for a full replacement in light of the fact that I have two Harmony One remotes -- and one is still under warranty.


----


Discussion Thread

Customer (xxxx) 03/22/2010 06:04 PM

I have 2 Harmony Ones, only one of them is out of warranty. I could have simply given you the PID and P/N for the one not out of warranty -- but I chose to be honest. I also should not have to purchase a 3rd remote (even at 50% off), where there is a dangerous fire hazard condition. Further, I believe the problem has existed for a long time (before the warranty expired), but I only just discovered it. As I did not think to look at the battery itself before. Accordingly, under the doctrine of the "discovery rule", it should still be replaced under warranty.


Or, if you prefer, let me know if you want the info on the remote that is not out of warranty and we can work off of that one. Either, way I should have 2 working remotes after spending almost $500.00.


If you can not do as I request, please escalate to a higher authority.


Thank you.


-- xxxxx


Response (Stephen) 03/22/2010 05:06 PM

Dear xxxx,


Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care.


I'm sorry to hear you are experiencing difficulties with the battery in your Harmony remote. I can certainly help you with this.


Unfortunately, your Harmony remote is beyond the warranty period. I have issued you an Out of Warranty coupon. As an existing Logitech Harmony customer, whose Harmony remote is out of the warranty period and experiencing a hardware issue, you are eligible to get an Out of Warranty coupon.


This will enable you to purchase a brand new Logitech Harmony Remote from the models in stock and still in production from our Sales department for 50% off the regular price. The Out of Warranty coupon can be used once on a single Logitech Harmony Remote model from our Sales department. This is an excellent opportunity to upgrade your existing remote as well. I have sent the coupon to your xxxxxx.com address. If you don't get the email please call our Sales department at 18002317717 and give them the incident number xxxxxxxxx and they will honor the coupon.


Once you have the new remote please follow the directions on the link below to replace the old remote with the new one in your current account profile in the Harmony software.


Transferring your settings from an old Harmony remote to a newer or different model

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...?p_faqid=11671 


I hope you have found this helpful. Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care.


Regards,


Stephen

Logitech Customer Care


Response (Stephen) 03/22/2010 04:58 PM

Dear xxxx,


Thank you for your recent inquiry about your Universal Remotes

We are sorry to hear about your defective Harmony Remote. Your account information indicates that your remote is out of warranty and so we are unable to offer you a replacement unit.


If you would like to purchase a replacement remote, we are willing to offer you a special discount of 50 % off, availible on all current Harmony models (except bundles) from our web store. Please contact our sales team on 1-800-231-7717. They are open Mon - Fri 6 am - 6 pm (Pacific Time) Sat - Sun 7 am - 5 pm (Pacific Time) Closed on all US Holidays. Please reference xxxxx to validate the discount


Let us know if you have any questions or concerns. Thank you.


Regards,

Logitech Customer Care


Customer (xxxxx) 03/22/2010 04:40 PM

I have two login IDs. One for each Harmony ONE remote. Right now this remote (the one with the dangerous battery condition) is using the login id: xxxxxx (but I can switch them back and forth).


But one remote is under warranty and one is not (the other login ID -- xxxxx -- has the warranty option available under support). But the xxxx login ID is the remote that currently is having the problem.


I just need the remote replaced, as it is now dangerously hot after charging and I think it is a fire hazard too. I'm afraid the house will burn down.


Please send me a new one with a new charger (you can then remotely disable the bad remote -- which is identified as this one:

PID or S/N: xxxxxx

P/N : xxxxx

Thank you.


xxxxx


Response (Joshua) 03/22/2010 11:16 AM

Dear xxxxxx,


Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care.


I understand you are having an issue charging and removing the battery from one of your Harmony One remotes. I am sorry to hear that but I would be glad to assist you with this issue.


This issue is mainly Warranty related and as such we must have the correct Login ID of the problem remote so we can determine if this remote should be replaced under our Warranty policy or not.


If you need assistance finding your Login ID, such as you forgot it, or do not know what it is, the following article "I don't know my Harmony Login ID and/or password" will definitely assist you with this.



I don't know my Harmony Login ID and/or password

- http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.com...?p_faqid=12771 



I hope you have found this helpful.


Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care.


Regards,


Josh

Logitech Customer Care


Customer (xxxxxx) 03/21/2010 08:43 AM

I have two Harmony One remotes. In one of them, the battery is swollen and will not pop out. It now only holds a full charge for a few days (even with no activity or use of the remote).


Can you please send me a courtesy replacement remote (as I can't remove the battery)?


Thank you,


xxxxxx


Auto-Response 03/21/2010 08:43 AM

Dear xxxxxx,


Thank you for your recent inquiry about your Harmony Remote. Your incident number is xxxxxxx.

We appreciate your patience and understanding. We want to provide each customer with the attention he or she needs. Please expect a response from one of our specialists within one business day.

In the meantime, have you tried one of our self-help options? You can easily access these resources through your Harmony software.


Harmony Troubleshoot Option

User Manuals


Please log into your Harmony software and click the More Help link in the Tip Center box.

We also offer online resources, including:


Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)

Community forums (monitored by Logitech employees)


To access this resource, please visit http://support.logitech.com .


Sincerely,

Harmony Technical Support


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/18361860
> 
> 
> See the latest from my discussion thread. They are offering 50% off a new one -- but I'm pushing for a full replacement in light of the fact that I have two Harmony One remotes -- and one is still under warranty.



They may think a 50% off coupon is generous, but that's 50% off the MSRP of $250. Street price for the Harmony 1 is $170, so it's really only a 25% off coupon.


OTOH, replacing an entire remote when all you need is a new battery seems silly. Batteries don't last forever.


If you don't use eBay, how about a replacement Logitech battery for $20 from Amazon.com?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...XY1WN2RHDP8A9D


----------



## COOLRIVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laajr* /forum/post/18346527
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for 2 years and has worked great during that time until last week. The volume key continued to send the vol + IR command after the key was released. Immediately I pressed the vol- and the volume dropped to minimum level (IR vol- continued after key was released). I shut my system off and restarted and the remote was fine.
> 
> 
> I loaded the latest firmware, checked that the key was not sticking and restarted the remote. Three days later the same issue occurred. Spoke with Logitech support and they suggested that I remap the volume keys to another set of hard keys or set up 2 soft keys. They're guessing that the vol key is bad. My remote is out of warranty.
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see if any other users have seen experienced this issue. A sticking volume key (i.e. sending IR command after key is released) is a serious issue as the amp will be pushed to max vol if not caught in time. The key itself has good tactile feel and is not sticking mechanically.



Happened to me two times in about a year and half of use. This happened to a couple of other users as well. No real cause/effect found. Software glitch? Low batter charge?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18362004
> 
> 
> They may think a 50% off coupon is generous, but that's 50% off the MSRP of $250. Street price for the Harmony 1 is $170, so it's really only a 25% off coupon.
> 
> 
> OTOH, replacing an entire remote when all you need is a new battery seems silly. Batteries don't last forever.
> 
> 
> If you don't use eBay, how about a replacement Logitech battery for $20 from Amazon.com?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...XY1WN2RHDP8A9D



I don't think its just the battery. I'm not sure the swelling hasn't damaged any part of the remote. I don't want to risk another battery in the same remote.


----------



## resteasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogank* /forum/post/18088770
> 
> 
> through a vendor on Craigslist. If you are interested, I can contact him to see if he has more. He sent me 2 so far at that price, both new and worked great.



that's a great price, if you trust him can you send the ad/info my way too?


----------



## resteasy

it's odd my local costco has a bunch of 880 in stock and I wanted to get one ($97) but I didn't. Now after reading some of this thread it sounds to me that I'd be better off not getting one and getting a ONE instead. Is that right?


would mostly be for entertainment center. dvd, cinematube, tv, directv dvr.


----------



## SHadoWFoX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *resteasy* /forum/post/18378677
> 
> 
> it's odd my local costco has a bunch of 880 in stock and I wanted to get one ($97) but I didn't. Now after reading some of this thread it sounds to me that I'd be better off not getting one and getting a ONE instead. Is that right?




880 is a rather old model so it is no wonder Costco has a bunch of them (clearing house).


ONE has much better form in my opinion. The layout of the buttons are much better. So for something that you may use quite a lot, is price the first criteria? I would go for the ONE. Counting a two year use, you are probably just paying about 0.15 more for each day.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHadoWFoX* /forum/post/18378869
> 
> 
> 880 is a rather old model so it is no wonder Costco has a bunch of them (clearing house).
> 
> 
> ONE has much better form in my opinion. The layout of the buttons are much better. So for something that you may use quite a lot, is price the first criteria? I would go for the ONE. Counting a two year use, you are probably just paying about 0.15 more for each day.



I have three models of Logitech remotes - 720, 880, and an H1. All are pretty "cool" in their own way but the H1 is BY FAR the superior product (even with a "swollen" battery).


I will likely get another H1 if any of the three "die" for any reason.....


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18380913
> 
> 
> I have three models of Logitech remotes - 720, 880, and an H1. All are pretty "cool" in their own way but the H1 is BY FAR the superior product (even with a "swollen" battery).
> 
> 
> I will likely get another H1 if any of the three "die" for any reason.....



I had two 880's before I got my two H1's. The HI's are by far the better model. YMMV.


----------



## jcalabria

Just as reinforcement, I have a One, an 880, a 550 and four 520s - Although the 880 was nice in its day, the One is so much nicer to use it's no comparison, really. The 500 series is just OK, at best.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *resteasy* /forum/post/18378677
> 
> 
> it's odd my local costco has a bunch of 880 in stock and I wanted to get one ($97) but I didn't. Now after reading some of this thread it sounds to me that I'd be better off not getting one and getting a ONE instead. Is that right?



Right. Just to pile on to the other answers, the One is waaaay better than the 880. It is functionally equivalent to the 880 but the physical form and firmware are both superior. The only thing I don't like about the One is the touch screen. It's a gimmick and it suffers from parallax, so it's easy to press the wrong soft button on the touch screen. Even with this flaw (and at the risk of repeating myself), it's waaaay better than the 880.


----------



## tgseaver

Why am I getting " Press any key to continue " 9 out of 10 times when trying to watch tv? Yes, I am pointing the remote at the devices.


----------



## smossman14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18346917
> 
> 
> My Samsung LCD need a full 13 seconds (13000ms).



No luck. I upped the Input Delay to 25000 (25 seconds), but it still won't go from "BD/DVD" to "HDMI1".


Anything else I should try before giving up?


----------



## drapg

I don't know if this has been covered, but today my gf was using the remote and sadly came to me and showed me that the screen/display suddenly was acting bizarre. It almost looks as if the glass has been shattered, but it has not. There are long streaks on the screen that portray a "shattered image" and you can barely make out the standard menus below it.


Has anyone else seen this? I tried updating the f/w and s/w and took the battery out and put it back in with hopes the problem would go away... but nothing.


I've included a pic of the screen below:


(again, the screen has not been damaged physically at all - though it appears so from the image below)


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drapg* /forum/post/18394163
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been covered, but today my gf was using the remote and sadly came to me and showed me that the screen/display suddenly was acting bizarre. It almost looks as if the glass has been shattered, but it has not. There are long streaks on the screen that portray a "shattered image" and you can barely make out the standard menus below it.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? I tried updating the f/w and s/w and took the battery out and put it back in with hopes the problem would go away... but nothing...



That _doesn't_ look like the the black spots experienced by some. If, by chance, it _is_, then it should resolve after cooling down. It doesn't look like that though. Has the remote been in the cradle recently?


I understand there are no cracks on the screen itself. However, this certainly looks like it's been dropped causing a fracture/detachment _inside_. I'm not challenging your statement, but is there anyone else around that could've dropped it in your absence?


----------



## drapg

No, it hasn't been dropped. My gf was watching TV on the couch with the remote control on the cushion next to her. When she got to a commercial, she reached for the remote to FF and it suddenly had this image on it. She had been using it all afternoon while watching TV.


I've decided to let it sit out of the cradle for the next few days (I'm one of those people who puts it in the cradle whenever I'm not watching TV) and then trying the f/w and s/w reset once more.


I'm really at a loss for words at this sudden lack of functionality for no apparent reason.


----------



## Texadillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drapg* /forum/post/18395390
> 
> 
> No, it hasn't been dropped. My gf was watching TV on the couch with the remote control on the cushion next to her. When she got to a commercial, she reached for the remote to FF and it suddenly had this image on it. She had been using it all afternoon while watching TV.
> 
> 
> I've decided to let it sit out of the cradle for the next few days (I'm one of those people who puts it in the cradle whenever I'm not watching TV) and then trying the f/w and s/w reset once more.
> 
> 
> I'm really at a loss for words at this sudden lack of functionality for no apparent reason.



I had a screen that looked exactly like that. It happened after my daughter knocked it off the couch onto the wood floor. Logitech replaced it under warranty.


----------



## StuJac

Yes-I'm afraid the girlfriend is not being totally honest with you. No offense but there is virtually no other way for that screen to look like that. It was dropped.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18396283
> 
> 
> Yes-I'm afraid the girlfriend is not being totally honest with you...



I wasn't gonna go there.


----------



## drapg

Well, thanks for the feedback folks. I truly do love this forum, because I always find answers to questions here!


I'll see if my remote is still under warranty (I can't remember how long ago I bought it... might be over 1 year... )


She's already offered to buy a new remote to replace it - so I think y'all are right and that she hasn't been totally forthcoming with the truth and probably feels guilty...


Again, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## caesar1

I just got my replacement Harmony One (due to the swollen battery issue). I notice the charging station is slightly different than my old one. There is a light at the top that indicates when its plugged in, but there is now no button on the bottom of the charging station to control the light.


Is there anyway to disable the light on the charging station? I don't see anyplace for it to be turned off?


I wonder if they removed the bottom button as a cost-saving measure (or perhaps it caused issues with the charging)?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/18400661
> 
> 
> I just got my replacement Harmony One (due to the swollen battery issue). I notice the charging station is slightly different than my old one. There is a light at the top that indicates when its plugged in, but there is now no button on the bottom of the charging station to control the light.
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to disable the light on the charging station? I don't see anyplace for it to be turned off?
> 
> 
> I wonder if they removed the bottom button as a cost-saving measure (or perhaps it caused issues with the charging)?



Should be able to use the old one if you prefer it over the newer one...


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18402026
> 
> 
> Should be able to use the old one if you prefer it over the newer one...



I'm hesitant to use the older one -- as I thought I read that the swollen battery issue could be related to the charging station.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Also, if you got your replacement from logitech they'll disable the old one in a week or two. You can still use it indefinitely, but you can never change or update it again (by normal means).


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18403434
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Also, if you got your replacement from logitech they'll disable the old one in a week or two. You can still use it indefinitely, but you can never change or update it again (by normal means).



Yeah, I'm aware of that. Logitech told me to throw out the old one. But I'm keeping it just in case. I already ran "replace remote" and updated the new remote with my old remote's settings.


By the way, is the old remote disabled via the PID or via your login? Because if you change/create a new login, I would think you could use the old remote still. Has anyone tried to update a replaced remote?


I wonder what happens -- does it just error out or what?


Also, why do the new charging stations not have a switch to turn off the light? Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Login doesn't matter, so it must be tied to some hardware ID. The update errors out. I forget exactly, but there's a line in the log about why. You'll see for yourself in a week or two. There are other ways to update, but you shouldn't resell it to anyone (or buy a used remote for that matter) except for parts.


----------



## Tom Thomas

Anyone else have a problem with any of the lights going out on their remote? The white light under the DEVICES indicator under the touch screen fades/blinks/does not light. The action of touching that area still works fine, just the light is fading/blinking.


When I choose DEVICES, the yellow light in that position lights as it should.


My remote is out of warranty and I really don't expect there to be anything that will fix this, just asking.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/18405504
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with any of the lights going out on their remote? The white light under the DEVICES indicator under the touch screen fades/blinks/does not light. The action of touching that area still works fine, just the light is fading/blinking.
> 
> 
> When I choose DEVICES, the yellow light in that position lights as it should.
> 
> 
> My remote is out of warranty and I really don't expect there to be anything that will fix this, just asking.



Just got mine awhile back so no problems yet.


Bummer.










I will say that with all the swollen battery syndrome (and other issues such as yours) that I'm hearing about, I'm sure glad that I got the 3-year SquareTrade.com warranty.


----------



## windomearle

Is there anyway that I can set up favorite channels for my Xbox 360 activity? I can see the "set up favorite channels" option for my ReplayTV and Watch TV activites, but not under the Xbox 360 activity.


It looks like I can add a "Watch TV" activity but it doesn't automatically allow adding the Xbox. I can add it in manually, but I think I would have to setup all the buttons manually also.


----------



## Agnt86

Does anyone know of a way to speed up the Harmony One?


I got the One because I needed another universal remote in the house and have been served well for the past 3 years+ by my Harmony 680. I was going to move the 680 into another room and migrate to the One.


I used the "upgrade" function and the new remote is much slower than the original TiVo remote or my Harmony 680. I have tried dropping the Interkey delay to 0ms, as well as updating the software, firmware, and re-adding all of the devices in the system. I toyed with a replay setting of 0, but it causes too many errant commands. I can't get that setting lower than 1 and have the remote be reliable.


No matter what I do the One @ 0ms (or 100ms) is slower than my 680 @ 100ms. If I push "Down" on the 680 five times in a row, it keeps right up with me. If I do it on the One, I'm done pushing and its moved twice.


I've tried level 1 and level 2 Logitech support, and they couldn't do anything for me. They said the remote is designed to "buffer commands" and that this is expected, but it seems strange that their earlier products don't suffer from this severe lag and that they would intend for it to be present.


Am I just stuck, and the One is giving me the best I can get from it? It just seems odd, because the 680 is perfect. I just feel like either I'm doing something wrong, or something is wrong with my One. I've programmed multiple 680s, 676s, and 670s to do the same task and never encountered this before.


I just can't fathom the Harmony One going backwards in responsiveness given 3+ years and double the expense to its predecessors.


----------



## melvynadam

I've recently bought a One and this thread is starting to make me wonder about the wisdom of keeping the remote in the cradle. Is there a "best practices" guide anywhere that recommends _against_ doing so? One of the things I liked about the One was that I would always know where to find it because of the cradle - we're always hunting for remotes. Now it seems I might lose that benefit.


----------



## resteasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melvynadam* /forum/post/18409785
> 
> 
> I've recently bought a One and this thread is starting to make me wonder about the wisdom of keeping the remote in the cradle. Is there a "best practices" guide anywhere that recommends _against_ doing so? One of the things I liked about the One was that I would always know where to find it because of the cradle - we're always hunting for remotes. Now it seems I might lose that benefit.



I'm wondering the same. I just got the One (came in last night) and I set up the cradle (but not the remote yet). I let it charge to full since the battery wasn't fully charged and now the remote is sitting next to the cradle. I think this will be the spot for the remote _next_ to the cradle and in the cradle when the battery is low.


----------



## b_scott

my cradle is behind my TV. When my remote gets into the red, I charge it. Otherwise I just leave it on the side table. That has worked well for me for a few years.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18410149
> 
> 
> my cradle is behind my TV. When my remote gets into the red, I charge it. Otherwise I just leave it on the side table. That has worked well for me for a few years.



That's exactly how I do it. My cradle is with my rack, so I only charge when hte battery indicator hits red. I've had my One for 18 months and so far so good.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18358502
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a stand alone on/off switch that can respond to the Harmony One?



I received this Wireless *IR* Plug Converter/Adapter which I mentioned in my previous post in this thread: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13147 

I've only had it set up for two days but, here's my short term review:


Use:
So far, it works as advertised.
No problem getting it to respond to my Harmony One.
And, this surprised me: if I leave my Denon CD player turned On, I can use this thing to remotely power the Denon On and Off. - Now, when I choose Listen to CD via my Harmony, the Denon turns on. (I think I'll use it this way and probably order another for my fan.)

Shipping:
I received delivery 11 days after placing my order. - Not _too_ bad for a Hong Kong order.
Packaging; well, they just don't care where they put tape. - It took me more than a little time to remove the resulting glueyness.

Other:
No instructions but, there's a 9/29/09 user review on Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846 ) that details how to set it up. - Note > Unlike this users instructions, my light is only red; no green at all.
It may be a little sensitive to what it plugs into. - Wouldn't work well with the first (perfectly good!) extension cord I tried but, works just fine in another one.
For me this isn't a big a deal but, be aware that only one of its three outlets accepts a polarized plug.
It responds well to my remote. While it does need some line of sight, it doesn't appear to be overly sensitive in this regard.


So far, real good! I'll just have to see how long it works.


----------



## resteasy

Can you change the icons for the tasks?

I have a cinematube and that's under HTPC. The problem I keep having is that if I have Play Games (to switch the inputs for my ps3 i don't have the ps3 adapter this is just to switch the tv and audio correctly) it automatically adds the cinematube htpc. It can Not be removed. It's extremely annoying. So, I have to use generic task to set it up and that has a boring icon.

Thanks.


----------



## nettroller

I'm just new and have a question I imagine has been asked/answered, but a search over this 6000+ thread hasn't given me a solution.

I have 2 activities,

1) watch tv (this is just the tv + satellite receiver)

2) watch tv with bose (same as above, except using the bose for audio instead of the tv)


Is there a way to automate the 2nd activity to turn sound down on TV so you're just hearing the bose? I have added what I think is called a soft button to do this but it would be nice if choosing activity 2 did it.

Thanks very much. I love my new H1 ..I feel like I'm on the starship Enterprise


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind* /forum/post/18420830
> 
> 
> I received this Wireless *IR* Plug Converter/Adapter which I mentioned in my previous post in this thread: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13147
> 
> I've only had it set up for two days but, here's my short term review:
> 
> 
> Use:
> So far, it works as advertised.
> No problem getting it to respond to my Harmony One.
> And, this surprised me: if I leave my Denon CD player turned On, I can use this thing to remotely power the Denon On and Off. - Now, when I choose Listen to CD via my Harmony, the Denon turns on. (I think I'll use it this way and probably order another for my fan.)
> 
> Shipping:
> I received delivery 11 days after placing my order. - Not _too_ bad for a Hong Kong order.
> Packaging; well, they just don't care where they put tape. - It took me more than a little time to remove the resulting glueyness.
> 
> Other:
> No instructions but, there's a 9/29/09 user review on Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846 ) that details how to set it up. - Note > Unlike this users instructions, my light is only red; no green at all.
> It may be a little sensitive to what it plugs into. - Wouldn't work well with the first (perfectly good!) extension cord I tried but, works just fine in another one.
> For me this isn't a big a deal but, be aware that only one of its three outlets accepts a polarized plug.
> It responds well to my remote. While it does need some line of sight, it doesn't appear to be overly sensitive in this regard.
> 
> 
> So far, real good! I'll just have to see how long it works.



Thanks for the post and the link. Mine should be here any day.


I'll post how it goes.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18423430
> 
> 
> I'm just new and have a question I imagine has been asked/answered, but a search over this 6000+ thread hasn't given me a solution.
> 
> I have 2 activities,
> 
> 1) watch tv (this is just the tv + satellite receiver)
> 
> 2) watch tv with bose (same as above, except using the bose for audio instead of the tv)
> 
> 
> Is there a way to automate the 2nd activity to turn sound down on TV so you're just hearing the bose? I have added what I think is called a soft button to do this but it would be nice if choosing activity 2 did it.
> 
> Thanks very much. I love my new H1 ..I feel like I'm on the starship Enterprise



Here's what I did: in the settings area, I added a "volume down" command when turning the TV off (when I just had the TV on). I added the command 30-times just to make sure the volume was totally turned down before the TV shut off. That way when the TV + AVR powered up, I had no worries about the TV volume being on. It does take a minute or two for the TV to shut down using this method!


There may be a better way...but that's what I did.


----------



## nettroller

Thanks bigwheel1 ...I did some more reading and saw that was one solution. I tried it and realized I would need to add a heck of a lot of "volume down" commands. I discovered we usually have the TV around 40 ..so that's how many I'd need to add. Instead of that I just added a soft key so when you choose the tv with bose, there is a soft key on the screen that you 'manually' hold to zero out the volume.

Thanks again..it's forums like this and people like you that trailblaze the way for us newbs


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18425448
> 
> 
> Thanks bigwheel1 ...I did some more reading and saw that was one solution. I tried it and realized I would need to add a heck of a lot of "volume down" commands. I discovered we usually have the TV around 40 ..so that's how many I'd need to add. Instead of that I just added a soft key so when you choose the tv with bose, there is a soft key on the screen that you 'manually' hold to zero out the volume.
> 
> Thanks again..it's forums like this and people like you that trailblaze the way for us newbs



I assume there's a reason why you haven't tried to incorporate the TV's Mute control into your with bose activity. If it's because the TV's closed captioning starts, or because the word Mute stays on the screen when the Mute is used, _maybe_ you can change this in the TV's Settings.


That said, like you, I'm doing it the soft button way because, there can be times when I like CC to appear when I Mute the TV.


----------



## nettroller




> Quote:
> because the TV's closed captioning starts, or because the word Mute stays on the screen when the Mute is used



Both happen and there is no way to disable in TV settings. Thanks thou...I had hopes that the tv manual would have such a setting but I guess it's just too old.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18428019
> 
> 
> Both happen and there is no way to disable in TV settings. Thanks thou...I had hopes that the tv manual would have such a setting but I guess it's just too old.



That's too bad. I think I can but, I'm watching the Final Four right now even though my brackets totally blew up. I don't understand. I felt certain that UNC, UCLA and UConn were sure things and I guessed that Arizona would beat Indiana to be the forth. Oh well.


----------



## NYC Guy

Does anyone know what the software upgrade to 7.7.0 added to the H1's functions?


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind* /forum/post/18276471
> 
> 
> This must be somewhat common. I have two CD players: an old Denon carousel player and an older HK single disc player. Although they are otherwise completely remote controllable, neither can turned on, or off, with a remote control. - Their original remotes don't have any buttons for on, off or power toggle and I kind of doubt that the units support it. I did try all the ons, offs and toggles offered by the Harmony One for the Denon but, no go.



I also have a Denon carousel player and the remote for it does not have an on/off button. However when I first purchased my H1 I added a power on/off command.


In the devices section of the H1 software go to the CD player - settings - customize buttons - additional buttons - on page 2 my #4 command says "power off" & the #5 command says "power on". This works and I am able to turn my Denon on and off.


----------



## nettroller

I'm looking to eliminate one step with my new H1 ...

All of my devices plug into a manual on/off toggle power bar which plugs into the wall. In order to watch tv I first manually turn on this power bar.

I wondered, is there a wall outlet I can replace this 'normal' one with one that can be control by the H1?

Hope that makes sense...


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18440168
> 
> 
> I'm looking to eliminate one step with my new H1 ...
> 
> All of my devices plug into a manual on/off toggle power bar which plugs into the wall. In order to watch tv I first manually turn on this power bar.
> 
> I wondered, is there a wall outlet I can replace this 'normal' one with one that can be control by the H1?
> 
> Hope that makes sense...



Did you see this post just one page back?


----------



## nettroller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/18440394
> 
> 
> Did you see this post just one page back?



Yes..I did see that and followed the link..the plug isn't the same as we use (I'm in Canada) perhaps this is European? I'll search Deal extreme and see if they have something that looks familiar









Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18440443
> 
> 
> Yes..I did see that and followed the link..the plug isn't the same as we use (I'm in Canada) perhaps this is European? I'll search Deal extreme and see if they have something that looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I control a bunch of X10 stuff with my H1 using an IR543 IR controller. For the actual switch you could use an appliance module or a receptacle module . There are also dimmer modules you could use to automate your lighting (just make sure you don't use a dimming module for anything other than incandescent lights).


You can find the x10 stuff pretty cheap in a number of places, including ebay. Installation could be quite simple (all plug-in within a single room) but could also grow to be quite complex, with computer run automation, motion sensors, etc. My house is large enough that I had to install repeater bridges at the breakerbox to ensure that the x10 signal reached all branch circuits throughout the house, but you definitely wouldn't need that if everything (IR receiver & switch) were plugged into the same outlet or branch circuit (typically all outlets in a room are on the same branch circuit - i.e., same circuit breaker).


If you shopped around you could likely round up an IR controller and appliance module for under $20. The IR543 controller is already in the Harmony database, so it's pretty simple to program.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/18439094
> 
> 
> I also have a Denon carousel player and the remote for it does not have an on/off button. However when I first purchased my H1 I added a power on/off command.
> 
> 
> In the devices section of the H1 software go to the CD player - settings - customize buttons - additional buttons - on page 2 my #4 command says "power off" & the #5 command says "power on". This works and I am able to turn my Denon on and off.



Thanks for the tip. I’m sure it will be helpful to some Denon CD owners who may otherwise have been misled by my earlier post.


Unfortunately for me, no go. The default “Additional Buttons” for my Denon DCM-460 don’t include those “on” and “off” options. I then tried setting up new CD players using various other Denon CD models. So far, only the DCM-390 has offered the buttons that you have. – No go again. In fact, for my DCM-460, that ‘on" button just seems to duplicate the “toggle" button. (I have the “toggle” assigned to my IR Plug and that “on” turns the Plug both on and off, just like the "toggle" does.)


Thanks again. Btw, I used to live on 78th between 1st and York.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18440443
> 
> 
> Yes..I did see that and followed the link..the plug isn't the same as we use (I'm in Canada) perhaps this is European? I'll search Deal extreme and see if they have something that looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It works in the US. – I thought Canada used the same plugs as the US, _he_? As I said earlier, only one of the three receptacles accepts polarized plugs.

*EDIT* > I just reread your earlier post. I don’t think I’d use that Plug Adapter for your purpose. Sounds like too many components for it.


----------



## Erdinger34

Hi forumers,


I stumbled across a workaround (or at least, a kind of) for the missing ability to add icons or graphics to the activity/device soft buttons. The H1 _does_ support the complete ASCII character set, including the special characters. So with a little imagination, you can add basic symbols to the buttons. I have a motorized projector screen and I labeled the buttons "▲", "▼" and "■" _(triangel up, down and square, in case they don't show up correctly in a browser)_. I tried a few more of the characters and they all worked, including the border graphics ones. So this means, as a side effect, that anyone programming the buttons in foreign languages can use these special characters (like in German the ä, ü, ö and ß).


I use the "Character Map" program under Windows XP: select the "Arial" font and the "Unicode" character set.

_Erdinger34_


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erdinger34* /forum/post/18442626
> 
> 
> Hi forumers,
> 
> 
> I stumbled across a workaround (or at least, a kind of) for the missing ability to add icons or graphics to the activity/device soft buttons. The H1 _does_ support the complete ASCII character set, including the special characters. So with a little imagination, you can add basic symbols to the buttons. I have a motorized projector screen and I labeled the buttons "▲", "▼" and "■" _(triangel up, down and square, in case they don't show up correctly in a browser)_. I tried a few more of the characters and they all worked, including the border graphics ones. So this means, as a side effect, that anyone programming the buttons in foreign languages can use these special characters (like in German the ä, ü, ö and ß).
> 
> 
> I use the "Character Map" program under Windows XP: select the "Arial" font and the "Unicode" character set.
> 
> _Erdinger34_



GREAT tip. I never even thought about it, but I like it.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/18405504
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with any of the lights going out on their remote? The white light under the DEVICES indicator under the touch screen fades/blinks/does not light. The action of touching that area still works fine, just the light is fading/blinking.
> 
> 
> When I choose DEVICES, the yellow light in that position lights as it should.
> 
> 
> My remote is out of warranty and I really don't expect there to be anything that will fix this, just asking.



Bump


----------



## nettroller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind* /forum/post/18442087
> 
> 
> It works in the US. - I thought Canada used the same plugs as the US, _he_? As I said earlier, only one of the three receptacles accepts polarized plugs.




I looked at your link again and realize it would work for our grounded plugs..but I'd be leary of trying it since the plug itself isn't grounded..yet it allows you to plug in a grounded plug? Is that okay?


----------



## Jab31169

Got my H1 yesterday from amazon and had it up and running in 30 minutes or less. Had to make a couple of tweaks to some buttons for my Charter DVR but other than that the H1 has been great. I don't think I've ever had something that was so incredibly easy to setup. Thanks to all that contributed to this thread as it made the decision to purchase very easy.


Here are the components I am running with the H1:


Samsung 63" Plasma PN63B590

Onkyo TX-SR607

Charter Explorer 8300 PVR

Xbox 360

Playstation 3 (with IR adapter)


----------



## bweissman

Am I to understand from various posts that the 3-position LED dimmer switch on the bottom of the H1's cradle has been omitted from newer H1s?


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/18449826
> 
> 
> Am I to understand from various posts that the 3-position LED dimmer switch on the bottom of the H1's cradle has been omitted from newer H1s?



I have two H1's. The older one is about a year old and it has the three position switch for the light. The newer model (Christmas 2009) has no switch.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind* /forum/post/18442064
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'm sure it will be helpful to some Denon CD owners who may otherwise have been misled by my earlier post.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, no go. The default Additional Buttons for my Denon DCM-460 don't include those on and off options. I then tried setting up new CD players using various other Denon CD models. So far, only the DCM-390 has offered the buttons that you have. - No go again. In fact, for my DCM-460, that on" button just seems to duplicate the toggle" button. (I have the toggle assigned to my IR Plug and that on turns the Plug both on and off, just like the "toggle" does.)
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Btw, I used to live on 78th between 1st and York.



Are you saying that if you listed the DCM-390 as the CD player this automatically appeared in the extra buttons section? I have the DCM-390 and if I recall correctly it was the H1 tech support people that added this command when I first purchased the remote.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/18450853
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if you listed the DCM-390 as the CD player this automatically appeared in the extra buttons section? I have the DCM-390 and if I recall correctly it was the H1 tech support people that added this command when I first purchased the remote.



Yes, I set up a second CD player on the Harmony and chose Denon, then entered DCM-390. The “on” and “off” buttons were right where you said. You can try it yourself and just delete CD #2 when you’re done; no problem at all. I guess calls like yours are used to update the data base. Maybe I should give them a call.


----------



## TheWind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18447007
> 
> 
> ..but I'd be leary of trying it since the plug itself isn't grounded..yet it allows you to plug in a grounded plug? Is that okay?



That's a good point. Although I noticed the same thing, it wasn't a factor when I ordered it because I planned to use it for a fan with a non-polarized plug. When it came to plugging my CD player into it, I just went for it and then I guess I just forgot about it. All I can say is that, so far, it works without any obvious problems. I assume it's a "ground lift" but, I should probably learn a little more about this.


----------



## knighn

Good Morning! So, I'm new to the Logitech Harmony One - so far, so good! (reduced three remotes to one)


I bought the Harmony One in anticipation of buying a HTIB (probably the LG LHB975). Unfortunately, the LHB975 is not even out yet, so it will probably be a while before the good folks over at Logitech have a chance to update the software to include my new HTIB.


Here are the questions:

- Does anyone have experience programming their entire HTIB using the Harmony One?

- Do you recommend that or waiting the two or more months (using two remotes) until Logitech has the LG LHB975 programmed into their system?


Thanks!


P.S. Forgive me if this question has been answered elsewhere in this thread. I didn't want to read through all 6618 posts.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knighn* /forum/post/18452639
> 
> 
> Good Morning! So, I'm new to the Logitech Harmony One - so far, so good! (reduced three remotes to one)
> 
> 
> I bought the Harmony One in anticipation of buying a HTIB (probably the LG LHB975). Unfortunately, the LHB975 is not even out yet, so it will probably be a while before the good folks over at Logitech have a chance to update the software to include my new HTIB.
> 
> 
> Here are the questions:
> 
> - Does anyone have experience programming their entire HTIB using the Harmony One?
> 
> - Do you recommend that or waiting the two or more months (using two remotes) until Logitech has the LG LHB975 programmed into their system?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> P.S. Forgive me if this question has been answered elsewhere in this thread. I didn't want to read through all 6618 posts.



You could try setting it up as another model of the same brand HTIB. Usually this will give you a good starting point. You can try several different models to see which one gives you the best results. There may still be some commands you need to learn but it should give you a good jumping-off point.


----------



## BoulderGeek

Is anyone using a Harmony One with Windows 7 MCE and an ATI/Diamond HD 650 tuner and bundled remote?


I recently built up an HTPC, and am using the above HD 650 as a tuner. It came with a Diamond remote (RC118N) and USB IR receiver. the Diamond remote works very well (as a Mac and UNIX user with high standards). However, I wanted to unify the HT setup, and thought that this might be a good time to go from a URC 200 to the Harmony One.


After several hours of messing with tuning the H1, I am about ready to put it through a wood chipper. It can't remember learned codes, it fails to recognize any fraction of the MCE codes, and programming it is an exercise in futility.


Does anyone have a similar setup with the HD 650? Is it a worthless endeavor to try to get the H1 to work with it?


I'm about to call for an RMA and stick with the URC.


Thanks.


----------



## knighn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/18452716
> 
> 
> You could try setting it up as another model of the same brand HTIB. Usually this will give you a good starting point. You can try several different models to see which one gives you the best results. There may still be some commands you need to learn but it should give you a good jumping-off point.



Excellent!! This might just work!


LG released (or is releasing) three models of HTIBs for early 2010:

LG LHB335

LG LHB535

LG LHB975


The LHB335 is available to the Harmony One according to www.myremotesetup.com , but both the LHB535 and LHB975 are not yet programmed in (even though the LHB535 has been out for a little while).


According to my research, the key differences between the LHB335 and the LHB975:

- 975 has built in Wi-Fi

- 335 has only one HDMI input, 975 has two HDMI inputs (and I'll only be using one at first)

- 975 is DLNA compliant (a feature I may not use much, at least initially)

- The 975 has better speakers, including wireless rear speakers (and _maybe_ a wireless Sub - I've seen different reports on this)


So... if this works, after I go through my initial setup using my LHB975 remote, I should (hopefully) get most of the functionality by programming this into my Harmony One remote as an LG LHB335. (crossing fingers)


I'll come back and post my results.


Thank you much, Tom Thomas! You may have just saved me from a lot of headaches!


----------



## wkingincharge

I have own this remote for about 4 months and it and the software was slow but worked nonetheless and I have been happy with its features. I had to upgrade to Windows 7 professional 32 bit and decided to upgrade to the correct Harmony OS . I can barely get the remote to connect and forget about setting up activities the software just goes white on my PC screen and I have to shut it down in task manager but luckily it stayed stable enough to update my devices . I downloaded the program again using internet explorer ,turned off spy and antivirus ,firewall temporarily with no luck. I tried compatibility settings still no go and finally checked my USB settlings and connectors with other devices and all worked perfectly.


Am I missing something???


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge* /forum/post/18455764
> 
> 
> I have own this remote for about 4 months and it and the software was slow but worked nonetheless and I have been happy with its features. I had to upgrade to Windows 7 professional 32 bit and decided to upgrade to the correct Harmony OS . I can barely get the remote to connect and forget about setting up activities the software just goes white on my PC screen and I have to shut it down in task manager but luckily it stayed stable enough to update my devices . I downloaded the program again using internet explorer ,turned off spy and antivirus ,firewall temporarily with no luck. I tried compatibility settings still no go and finally checked my USB settlings and connectors with other devices and all worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something???



Hmmmm....


I recently upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 and did not even bother to change the Harmony software and it works fine (as did all of the previous applications).


Did not know there was a Windows 7 specific version and now I know not to load it....


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge* /forum/post/18455764
> 
> 
> I have own this remote for about 4 months and it and the software was slow but worked nonetheless and I have been happy with its features. I had to upgrade to Windows 7 professional 32 bit and decided to upgrade to the correct Harmony OS . I can barely get the remote to connect and forget about setting up activities the software just goes white on my PC screen and I have to shut it down in task manager but luckily it stayed stable enough to update my devices . I downloaded the program again using internet explorer ,turned off spy and antivirus ,firewall temporarily with no luck. I tried compatibility settings still no go and finally checked my USB settlings and connectors with other devices and all worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something???



No experience with Win 7 Pro... However, I've used current version 7.7 on about 4 different XP Pro (32 bit) computers, plus one each of Vista Home Premium (32 bit) and Win 7 Home Premium (x64) with no issues and without using compatibility mode. When I recently set it up on my new Win 7 notebook, I loaded a fresh copy of the software from the Harmony website after selecting Win 7 as the operating system (there was no choice for 32 vs 64 bit) and it installed and ran immediately, just as it always has for me.


I recently added two new Blu-ray players and the subsequent player shuffle ended up requiring major reconfiguring to four different remotes (the One, a 550 and two 520s). All were done with the Win7 notebook with no issues whatsoever with any of them. The software and all four remotes were just plug and play.


It might be worth a try reinstalling it with your antivirus and/or anti-spyware disabled... also try running it with your firewall (temporarily) disabled. When I installed the Harmony software on the Win 7 computer, I was running AVG Free (since changed to Avast) and Windows firewall and did NOT disable either, but it's not uncommon for real-time anti-malware software to corrupt software installations.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18456485
> 
> 
> No experience with Win 7 Pro... However, I've used current version 7.7 on about 4 different XP Pro (32 bit) computers, plus one each of Vista Home Premium (32 bit) and Win 7 Home Premium (x64) with no issues and without using compatibility mode. When I recently set it up on my new Win 7 notebook, I loaded a fresh copy of the software from the Harmony website after selecting Win 7 as the operating system (there was no choice for 32 vs 64 bit) and it installed and ran immediately, just as it always has for me.
> 
> 
> I recently added two new Blu-ray players and the subsequent player shuffle ended up requiring major reconfiguring to four different remotes (the One, a 550 and two 520s). All were done with the Win7 notebook with no issues whatsoever with any of them. The software and all four remotes were just plug and play.
> 
> 
> It might be worth a try reinstalling it with your antivirus and/or anti-spyware disabled... also try running it with your firewall (temporarily) disabled. When I installed the Harmony software on the Win 7 computer, I was running AVG Free (since changed to Avast) and Windows firewall and did NOT disable either, but it's not uncommon for real-time anti-malware software to corrupt software installations.



Thanks!!! I reinstalled from scratch and temporarily disable some of my PC's protection and it works just fine.


----------



## BoulderGeek

FWIW, I bagged the H1 and got a refund.


In my experience, the H1 was worse at learning than my old URC-200. I couldn't justify the price of the Harmony One when it wasn't a step up for me.


----------



## sschen

Does anyone know if it is possible to send more than 5 commands in a sequence? The configuration page for a single sequence only allows up to 5 commands to be sent? I want to configure a sequence with 8 commands


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/18487035
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to send more than 5 commands in a sequence? The configuration page for a single sequence only allows up to 5 commands to be sent? I want to configure a sequence with 8 commands



AFAIK, only if you embed the sequence into the activity startup and add your extended sequence to the startup command list.


----------



## oman321

What you can do sschen is to teach the H1 a new command for one the devices in the sequence. 1st teach a new command in normal mode (dont use special characters such as [email protected]*$) rather name it something like "playlghtsoff", you will be able to display the command any way you want if you have to on the screen. Then set it to raw by clicking custom on the lower right part of the screen in the teach command screen. Then choose the 3 commands you want to teach to one command, I would recommend the last 3. Quickly press each button withough any delay when releasing each one.


If you are successful then you set the 1st 4 regular commands and the sequence at the end. Bam!!! 8 step sequence. You can also do 2 step button learns and use a total of 4 sequence commands and have a spare if you want. Good luck.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18487993
> 
> 
> ...Quickly press each button withough any delay when releasing each one...



Cheater


----------



## oman321









I try...


----------



## tjh135

don't know if this has been posted or this is right place to put it - but amazon has a rebate form from Logitech ($25) GOOD THRU 4/19 if you ordered H1 between 3/14 and 3/20. good for orders from

Amazon.com, Buy.com, Newegg.com, TigerDirect.com, CircuitCity.com


I missed the date but maybe someone else can take advantage.


----------



## Goosey

I know extended warranties are more or less a personal choice, but I'm looking to purchase a Harmony One with an extended warranty (maybe even accident coverage). Just how sturdy and reliable are the Harmony Ones? I've scrolled through this thread and besides the battery issues, the only real concern seems to be dropping the remote and damaging the screen. I have carpeted floors and I've never had any remotes or cell phones break on me (thank god) from dropping it on the floor.


I am looking at purchasing the Harmony One and I'm pretty certain I'll use it as my everyday remote for at least the next 3 years so I'm seriously thinking of spending the money on an extended warranty as any replacement will likely cost $200 in the future.


----------



## Weaselboy

Full disclosure... I am generally against any of these extended warranties as I view them as a poor value and nothing but a profit center for the retailer.


That said, I think the Harmony One is very reliable and not likely to break. I have dropped mine on the carpet a couple times and there was no damage.


Also, I think Harmony remotes will get better and cheaper as time goes on, so even if you break it in two years it is not likely a replacement will cost as much as they do now.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I personally dislike extended warranties. They wouldn't offer them if they didn't make lots of $$$ off of them.










I've had my H1 for about 2 years now. I've dropped it, sat on it, pull a blanket off the couch only to send the remote spiraling across the room . . . no issues. I guess I haven't tried to break it, but it really seems pretty sturdy










Maybe I'm lucky or have an early enough remote, but I've had no battery issues. I would be curious if the cost of a new battery were more than the ext. warranty cost. I don't know, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## bernie33

I also am hesitant about extended warranties. We' dropped our Harmony One (and our 880) on the carpet, bumped them, and probably sat on them without any problem. At a relative's house their 880 got stepped on so the screen now has several cracks in it. To look at it you'd think it wouldn't work, but it does continue to work fine. In that case, though, the 880 doesn't have a touch screen like the One.


----------



## northman11

Hi folks. I have a problem that I was hoping someone could help me out with. I have a Harmony One remote and configured it to run the below components:


Pioneer 9040 AVR

Pioneer BD-320

Motorola Cable Box

Xbox 360


My problem is that the AVR will turn on correctly but then turns off after a couple of seconds. Any ideas?


----------



## UNCHeel

I am looking for a universal remote and the H1 is currently at the top of my list. I have read through some of the more recent posts to get an idea of things that people are having issues with.


I would like get some feedback from owners out there. Is there anything about the H1 that you didn't know about when you bought it that dissapointed you later?


Also, I read that the devices in the device list or menu show up in the order that you enter them into the remote and you can't rearrange them later. I am going to be making several changes/additions to my system over the next two years. How big of a deal is this? How easy is it to just remove all the devices from the remote and start over?


TIA


----------



## jehingr

It isn't really a big deal at all to add/delete devices. And the order of devices in the device screen is almost totally meaningless, you'll almost never need to use the device screen(s) for anything.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/18495940
> 
> 
> I am looking for a universal remote and the H1 is currently at the top of my list. I have read through some of the more recent posts to get an idea of things that people are having issues with.
> 
> 
> I would like get some feedback from owners out there. Is there anything about the H1 that you didn't know about when you bought it that dissapointed you later?
> 
> 
> Also, I read that the devices in the device list or menu show up in the order that you enter them into the remote and you can't rearrange them later. I am going to be making several changes/additions to my system over the next two years. How big of a deal is this? How easy is it to just remove all the devices from the remote and start over?
> 
> 
> TIA



The order of devices is of little importance because, as already noted, you should rarely, if ever, need to use device mode... plus, the order that they are displayed is dynamic... the devices in the current activity are always at the top of the list.


----------



## Goosey

I guess I won't order the remote with accidental warranty then. I am still considering getting a 3 year warranty for $25 more if I'm going to be using it a lot.


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goosey* /forum/post/18497439
> 
> 
> I guess I won't order the remote with accidental warranty then. I am still considering getting a 3 year warranty for $25 more if I'm going to be using it a lot.



In the past, I avoided extended warranties. However with the economy/job market, etc. landscape the way it is, I don't want to be forking out $$ for stuff which don't last as long as they should (no matter whose "fault" it is).


I have 2-kids (12 and 13 yrs-of-age) and figured I don't want to cry in my adult beverage if I come home from work one day to find the H1 remote isn't working due to an "act" of God (or child) happening.


I also advised my daughter to get an extended warranty w/accidental coverage for her 32G i-Pod (which she did) and am considering getting one for the new PS3 I purchased from eBay awhile back.


Also got one for the HD TV I purchased late last year.


My gosh...I'm turning into an extended warranty junkie!










Ya just never know with electronics....


----------



## bigwheels1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/18495940
> 
> 
> I am looking for a universal remote and the H1 is currently at the top of my list. I have read through some of the more recent posts to get an idea of things that people are having issues with.
> 
> 
> I would like get some feedback from owners out there. Is there anything about the H1 that you didn't know about when you bought it that dissapointed you later?...



Have had my H1 for just over 1-month.


Once you get it setup for everything you want to accomplish and then become used to it, you'll enjoy it.


I especially like the fact that when I'm reclining on the couch, I don't have to point the H1 (horizontally) directly at the TV. Rather, the H1 works perfectly well when held at a vertical position (pointed at the ceiling). I used to hate looking at my other older remote(s), finding the right button, pointing it at the TV (or whatever), and then press the button. Now I simply look, press, smile.


The one thing that bugs me every now and then is how sensitive the touch screen is. You have to be spot on in selecting your touch screen icons or else you'll touch the icon you don't want. Then you'll just have to wait for that process to unfold before you can go back to the selection you really want.


Other than that, our family is very satisfied with the H1 -- even my wife who doesn't handle new technology stuff all that well!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18497758
> 
> 
> You have to be spot on in selecting your touch screen icons or else you'll touch the icon you don't want.



This is my only peeve with the H1 also. The touch screen is purely a gimmick. The H880 (my previous remote) used hard buttons alongside the display. This worked much better, but then the 880 had many other problems. The problem with the H1's touch screen is *parallax* because the display is recessed from the actual touch screen. When pointing the remote at my system, I have to press slightly below where my eyes tell me the soft keys are because of the angle of parallax. But once you get used to that, the H1 is great; way better than the 880 in terms of ease of use.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/18495940
> 
> 
> I am looking for a universal remote and the H1 is currently at the top of my list. I have read through some of the more recent posts to get an idea of things that people are having issues with.
> 
> 
> I would like get some feedback from owners out there. Is there anything about the H1 that you didn't know about when you bought it that dissapointed you later?
> 
> 
> Also, I read that the devices in the device list or menu show up in the order that you enter them into the remote and you can't rearrange them later. I am going to be making several changes/additions to my system over the next two years. How big of a deal is this? How easy is it to just remove all the devices from the remote and start over?
> 
> 
> TIA



My biggest surprise isn't a disappointment with the H1. It is disappointment that I don't have them for every TV. It is amazing how quickly and easily we became dependent on it (and on our 880) just for the channel buttons and logos on our Harmony's. In my office I only have one TV with no extra devices. And I do remember the numbers of the couple of channels I watch most often, but that's it. If I want to watch anything else I have to consult a channel listing to determine the number. With the Harmony's we just look at the screen, see the logos, and touch the logo that for that channel.


We do like everything about the One better than the 880, by the way. The touch screen, the lighting, the feel.


----------



## mthr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/18498122
> 
> 
> This is my only peeve with the H1 also. The touch screen is purely a gimmick.



I wouldn't say that the touchscreen on the H1 is merely gimmick, however. There is a greater depth of functionality and flexibility with the use of touchscreen interface. Upgrading from an old Philips Pronto TSU2000, there was some skepticism when I saw the H1 incorporated a touchscreen. But after owning it for a little while now, I see the ability to create custom soft buttons provide a more tailored approach for each person. Although all the physical buttons on the H1 provide nearly all the functions one would need in most scenarios, the touchscreen fills the small gap for those that need the added tweaking to their taste.


It's not a perfect touchscreen, in terms of it's mechanical logistics, but it does serve a greater purpose than that of just a gimmick. In my personal situation, I would prefer it rather than better without it.


Does it need a sensitivity adjustment? Yes. Is there a problem of parallax? Definitely. However, as a previous post has mentioned, the good thing about the IR transmitter in the H1 is that it's robust enough to allow most control using the remote at a vertical position...reducing the parallax issue a bit.


This Harmony One is the best remote that I have ever had the pleasure of using. I've never looked back.


----------



## Beason

anyone know how long it takes logitech to update their database after a release of a new reciever? I was going to order a Pioneer VSX-1020 and noticed it is not in their database yet. Days? Weeks?


----------



## MaXPL

i have a harmony 700 and the buttons are extremely clicky and was just wondering if the One also suffers from this or if the button clicks are silent.


thanks.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beason* /forum/post/18508679
> 
> 
> anyone know how long it takes logitech to update their database after a release of a new reciever? I was going to order a Pioneer VSX-1020 and noticed it is not in their database yet. Days? Weeks?



I think it is when someone buys the new device and has their Harmony learn the new codes. As you add the new codes by learning them. the Logitech database also gets updated to benefit others, just as you've benefited from those that came before you.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXPL* /forum/post/18508777
> 
> 
> i have a harmony 700 and the buttons are extremely clicky and was just wondering if the One also suffers from this or if the button clicks are silent.
> 
> 
> thanks.



Not completely silent, but certainly very quiet. Just audible enough to give you slight feedback that you've pressed the button all the way. Of course on the One there is the touch screen for selecting favorite channels, selecting activities, and any commands you set up for each activity. The touchscreen is silent.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beason* /forum/post/18508679
> 
> 
> anyone know how long it takes logitech to update their database after a release of a new reciever? I was going to order a Pioneer VSX-1020 and noticed it is not in their database yet. Days? Weeks?



Usually you can just select the model year just preceding yours and it will work. For example if last years Pioneer receiver was the VSX-1010, just select that and it will normally control all the functions of the new model unless there were some big changes between model years.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18509068
> 
> 
> Not completely silent, but certainly very quiet. Just audible enough to give you slight feedback that you've pressed the button all the way. Of course on the One there is the touch screen for selecting favorite channels, selecting activities, and any commands you set up for each activity. The touchscreen is silent.



some of my H1 buttons creak now.


----------



## StuJac

Mine too.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18512306
> 
> 
> some of my H1 buttons creak now.



Try this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18172003


----------



## b_scott

thanks. that helps with creaking too?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18512774
> 
> 
> thanks. that helps with creaking too?



It did for me.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mthr1* /forum/post/18502493
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that the touchscreen on the H1 is merely gimmick, however. There is a greater depth of functionality and flexibility with the use of touchscreen interface. Upgrading from an old Philips Pronto TSU2000, there was some skepticism when I saw the H1 incorporated a touchscreen. But after owning it for a little while now, I see the ability to create custom soft buttons provide a more tailored approach for each person. Although all the physical buttons on the H1 provide nearly all the functions one would need in most scenarios, the touchscreen fills the small gap for those that need the added tweaking to their taste.



Sorry if my point was unclear. I wasn't saying that the customizable display was a gimmick. I was saying the touch screen was a gimmick. The Harmony 880 is functionally identical to the Harmony One but the screen itself is not touch-sensitive. Instead, it has hardware buttons positioned to either side of the screen. The buttons may be assigned any function and may be assigned channel logos, just like the One. The 880 provides the full benefit of the One's customizable display without the problematic parallax and lack of tactile feedback. I maintain the touch screen is a marketing gimmick in the age of iPhones and such.


----------



## peteypab2133

Soooo I just woke up today, and noticed my remote has a black blotch on the screen. The remote is about 25 days old and not a single scratch or mark on it. In the process of sending an email to them with pictures. Any advice on word tracks to use so I dont get screwed on this? thanks


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peteypab2133* /forum/post/18518003
> 
> 
> Soooo I just woke up today, and noticed my remote has a black blotch on the screen. The remote is about 25 days old and not a single scratch or mark on it. In the process of sending an email to them with pictures. Any advice on word tracks to use so I dont get screwed on this? thanks



Sounds like this:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15809146 


Is it hot to the touch on the back of the remote (beneath the screen)?


If its under warranty, ask for a new one.


----------



## NizZ8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18172003
> 
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> Remove battery.
> VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass
> Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).
> 
> 
> The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.
> 
> 
> I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.



Thanks for posting this, the creaking buttons were driving me nuts!


----------



## banjaboy

Just starting to feel out the capabilities of my Harmony One. It is indeed an amzing device. Had a problem initially updating firmware and software. After conversations with their second tier tech support it appears it was my wireless router. When I hook up hardwire to cable it works flawlessly. Now to my question. I have downloaded some channel icons for my favorite list. Got them downloaded and entered into the remote but right next to the channel number you select on the software page there is a box...."label" What am I supposed to enter there if anything. When I downloaded the icons to the remote they show up. Just curious as to what "label" means and what shows on the remote. Thanks in advance guys and gals.......


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjaboy* /forum/post/18528862
> 
> 
> Just starting to feel out the capabilities of my Harmony One. It is indeed an amzing device. Had a problem initially updating firmware and software. After conversations with their second tier tech support it appears it was my wireless router. When I hook up hardwire to cable it works flawlessly. Now to my question. I have downloaded some channel icons for my favorite list. Got them downloaded and entered into the remote but right next to the channel number you select on the software page there is a box...."label" What am I supposed to enter there if anything. When I downloaded the icons to the remote they show up. Just curious as to what "label" means and what shows on the remote. Thanks in advance guys and gals.......



If you chose not to use icons (which would be silly given how nice they can look on the One), "Label" would be the text that would display instead of the icon artwork. You don't have to put anything there, but you can to help keep things straight while you're programming.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18528905
> 
> 
> If you chose not to use icons (which would be silly given how nice they can look on the One),



The icons sounded useful until I recalled how often my cable company has rearranged all of the channels.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Once you set up the network with it's icon, all you'd have to do is change the input number.


unless you're saying you won't use the favorite channels at all. In which case, that's' just sad.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/18529597
> 
> 
> The icons sounded useful until I recalled how often my cable company has rearranged all of the channels.



All the more reason to use the favorites (and icons). It takes about 5 minutes max to edit the channel numbers (no need to reload icons) and update the remote. That way the channels NEVER move as far as the remote user is concerned.


Time Warner just did a massive revamp of their channel lineup here and I did just that... I still haven't learned the new channel lineup but the icons for the important ones are right there where they've always been.


----------



## banjaboy

Great folks, that makes perfect sense. Amazing the knowledge on this site!!!!!!! Thanks again....................


----------



## banjaboy

I think I just about have my harmony One set up. But a strange thing happens when I hit the "Help" button while watching TV. I have a Samsung LN52B750 TV, Samsung HTBD 1255T Surround sound/Blu-Ray player and a Motorola HDPVR. Now heres the glitch. I'm happily watching TV, If I accidentally hit the "Help" button, the input on my TV changes from HDMI1 to HDM!2, it stays there. If I hit the power off button, everything shuts down as normal. The next time I turn on, selecting TV it goes to HDMI2 again and I have to hit the Watch TV button one more time. Is that weird or what? Any ideas folks??????


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjaboy* /forum/post/18535177
> 
> 
> I think I just about have my harmony One set up. But a strange thing happens when I hit the "Help" button while watching TV. I have a Samsung LN52B750 TV, Samsung HTBD 1255T Surround sound/Blu-Ray player and a Motorola HDPVR. Now heres the glitch. I'm happily watching TV, If I accidentally hit the "Help" button, the input on my TV changes from HDMI1 to HDM!2, it stays there. If I hit the power off button, everything shuts down as normal. The next time I turn on, selecting TV it goes to HDMI2 again and I have to hit the Watch TV button one more time. Is that weird or what? Any ideas folks??????



That is how it is supposed to work.


You're going to laugh, but the idea is that you're not supposed to hit the Help button when you don't need Help. When you do hit the button it makes a guess as to what the problem might be and it attempts to correct it. Then it asks you if that fixed the problem. Since there was no problem in the first place, the attempt to fix it by selecting the "Next Input" creates a problem.


As you've probably discovered by now, when you reply "No", the Harmony then takes you through a series of questions which eventually does fix the problem and get the Harmony and your equipment back in sync.


I admit that we sometimes press the wrong thing, but it is usually fast forward instead of skip ahead or vice versa. I don't think we've ever hit the Help button by accident. You're more talented.


----------



## banjaboy

Hi bernie. You logic makes perfect sense, I really appreciate your help. It doesc make sense that you are not supposed to hit the help button unless you really need help lol!!!!! I haven't tried hitting the "No" button after I goof up but I will next time. Love my remotte and love this forum, Thanks again Bernie33



Hey Bernie33!!! Stop the press. I went and hit the "help" button again when I was watching TV to try out what you said. Aint technology sweet!!! It worked just as you said. I followed the help prompts and it got me right back to "TV" again. thanks Bernie, I'm sure I will be back again if I have more glitches.....


----------



## eieio

May I ask what the simplest way there is to have more than 24 favorite stations/icons?


i have a very simple bedroom set up (brand new) with a new Harmony One and a 3-4 year old living room set up with a ~2-3 year old Harmony One. I actually dislike having to page through pages to arrive at a page where the icon for a particular station is. Reason: more presses needed to change to a station, having to remember which page that particular station is on, and having to take eyes off the screen to accomplish this. (I also prefer hard buttons rather than touch screen as we can press hard buttons without taking our eyes off the screen)


One poster has suggested adding a new activity like Watch DVD (in addition to Watch Bluray, for example), as a way to add more channels but i'm uncertain as to how that would work in practice and how ultimately effective a solution it is.


Maybe there is no solution to the desire for >24 favorites?


----------



## oman321

That suggestion given is the way to do it. But I would use Watch TV as examples, i.e. Watch TV Sports = 24 options for favorite sports stations. Watch TV News= 24 options for News stations. Watch TV Primetime: 24 options for primtime show/stations. You obviously set up each activity with exactly the same equipment and settings other thanthe favorites, so when you switch from one to the next it should not effect the equipment in use and simply gives you the activities you want at the time.


----------



## banjaboy

Oman has it right. I have mine labelled.."Watch Movies" "Watch Sports" "Watch Public TV" "Watch History and documentary" Of course, the settings remain the same as your original "Watch TV" its just a different label.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


The OP doesn't want to use favorites per se. He wants to use hard buttons, in which case he'll be limited to 10 per activity since each favorite channel will need to be a sequence. And he'll need to memorize what channel is assigned to each button in each activity, and he'll also need to make a generic Watch TV activity so he can control his TV normally.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18543263
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> The OP doesn't want to use favorites per se. He wants to use hard buttons, in which case he'll be limited to 10 per activity since each favorite channel will need to be a sequence. And he'll need to memorize what channel is assigned to each button in each activity, and he'll also need to make a generic Watch TV activity so he can control his TV normally.



OR he can use the little printed out channel guide from his cable or sat provider and just key in the channel numbers. Neanderthal strategy, but oh so functional.


----------



## mdavej

That's crazy. That's 2 or 3 button presses instead of a ton of programming and at least 3 button presses... Holy crap, you're right. Now I remember why I never use favorites on a remote, in spite of how cool the icons look.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18542581
> 
> 
> That suggestion given is the way to do it. But I would use Watch TV as examples, i.e. Watch TV Sports = 24 options for favorite sports stations. Watch TV News= 24 options for News stations. Watch TV Primetime: 24 options for primtime show/stations. You obviously set up each activity with exactly the same equipment and settings other thanthe favorites, so when you switch from one to the next it should not effect the equipment in use and simply gives you the activities you want at the time.



true, you can do that... edit: and i've done it, before realizing the following...


but (sticking his toe very gently into the water), this kinda defeats the whole purpose of "favorites"... does someone really have over 100 "favorites"? sorry, i don't buy that...


seems like what you guys are trying to do is figure out a way to get every channel you potentially could watch into your "favorites", and you are stuffing a round peg into a square hole...


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18543486
> 
> 
> true, you can do that... edit: and i've done it, before realizing the following...
> 
> 
> but (sticking his toe very gently into the water), this kinda defeats the whole purpose of "favorites"... does someone really have over 100 "favorites"? sorry, i don't buy that...
> 
> 
> seems like what you guys are trying to do is figure out a way to get every channel you potentially could watch into your "favorites", and you are stuffing a round peg into a square hole...



True. The way I use the favorites icons is to get me to the general area. For instance, the main HBO HD channel, gets me in the area of all of the HBO channels. So I only program in HBO HD (not every HBO channel I might watch). And I'll put in ESPN, which will get me to the general area of the sports programming, etc.


As long as the other channels are close by in the menu, its easy after that. Its just as hard to look for a favorites button on 4 pages of the LCD screen, as it is to press menu, jog down a few notches and choose another channel. As long as you are close. Hence my strategy of hitting the favorites with a few traditional networks/news channels; a few sports; the cable entertainment staples (MTV, Comedy centra)l and then a few of the premium channels. Generally that puts you close to where you need to be. Heck if I'm gonna program in pages and pages of favorites (and then a month later the cable company changes the channel designations).


----------



## GenTso

Wow, for all the negative experiences people have undoubtedly posted about Logitech support in this thread, I want to report one positive.


I had a refurbed 880 I had bought about a year ago for the bedroom. It was always a little flaky, then a few months ago the base wouldn't charge the battery. I got a new battery and it still wouldn't hold a charge. I had to put the battery in my One to charge it on that cradle. Well, I finally got fed up and called Harmony support. After the prerequisite 40-minute wait, I got a CSR. I had already gone through all the steps suggested in on-line troubleshooting information, but humored him anyway. When it was all said and done, he said: OK, I'm going to send you a replacement. Would a Harmony One be OK?


I just about flipped. Would it be OK? Hell yea! The One I have is starting to show some wear and tear and I'd thought about getting another one. Now I can retire my old One to the bedroom and use the new One for my main remote.


Good times! For all the complaints I seem to read, Logitech has done me OK. First off with the early-generation PS3 adapter that they replaced and now the replacement of a Harmony 880 with a Harmony One. Heck, I don't even have to send in the malfunctioned unit, though they say they've disabled it ... basically I can keep it if it works, but can't update any of the settings. I kind of feel bad about tossing it, to be honest.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/18544570
> 
> 
> True. The way I use the favorites icons is to get me to the general area. For instance, the main HBO HD channel, gets me in the area of all of the HBO channels. So I only program in HBO HD (not every HBO channel I might watch). And I'll put in ESPN, which will get me to the general area of the sports programming, etc.
> 
> 
> As long as the other channels are close by in the menu, its easy after that. Its just as hard to look for a favorites button on 4 pages of the LCD screen, as it is to press menu, jog down a few notches and choose another channel. As long as you are close. Hence my strategy of hitting the favorites with a few traditional networks/news channels; a few sports; the cable entertainment staples (MTV, Comedy centra)l and then a few of the premium channels. Generally that puts you close to where you need to be. Heck if I'm gonna program in pages and pages of favorites (and then a month later the cable company changes the channel designations).



Your approach makes sense to me for those channel clusters, and that still leaves you able to program in the real favorite channels that your family may have. Using your cluster approach makes it simple to then look at the Guide on the TV to see what is on the nearby channels too.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18543486
> 
> 
> true, you can do that... edit: and i've done it, before realizing the following...
> 
> 
> but (sticking his toe very gently into the water), this kinda defeats the whole purpose of "favorites"... does someone really have over 100 "favorites"? sorry, i don't buy that...
> 
> 
> seems like what you guys are trying to do is figure out a way to get every channel you potentially could watch into your "favorites", and you are stuffing a round peg into a square hole...



What's funny is that I rarely use favorites myself. On the 880 were limited to 16 and even though I have them programmed with all the nice icons, I'm just punching the numbers in or bringing up the guide to see what they are giving and hitting ok.


Now with the 1100, I can't just let all those pretty icons go to waste, so I look at them every now and then but not really a ton of cable tv watching in the HT so not much actual use of the Fav's, but they are nice to have.


I do agree that having more than the usual favs may seem a little over the top, but it's nice to know that their is a way to do it if need be. We all have different setups and different ways in which we use them, for instance I can listen to digital music from my cable co out on my deck. My TV's and guide are out of site and I can't remember all the different music genres, utilizing the fav's can be a way to easily see which type of music station im choosing. If I have more than 16 stations, then the solution is to add a second similar music activity.


It's nice to be able to do what one wants.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18546112
> 
> 
> What's funny is that I rarely use favorites myself. On the 880 were limited to 16 and even though I have them programmed with all the nice icons, I'm just punching the numbers in or bringing up the guide to see what they are giving and hitting ok.
> 
> 
> Now with the 1100, I can't just let all those pretty icons go to waste, so I look at them every now and then but not really a ton of cable tv watching in the HT so not much actual use of the Fav's, but they are nice to have.
> 
> 
> I do agree that having more than the usual favs may seem a little over the top, but it's nice to know that their is a way to do it if need be. We all have different setups and different ways in which we use them, for instance I can listen to digital music from my cable co out on my deck. My TV's and guide are out of site and I can't remember all the different music genres, utilizing the fav's can be a way to easily see which type of music station im choosing. If I have more than 16 stations, then the solution is to add a second similar music activity.
> 
> 
> It's nice to be able to do what one wants.



Personally, I never use favorites. I have the channel icons there simply because they look cool.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I never used the favorite icons very much, before our cable company started giving us the digital channels. It used to be faster and easier to type in the number.


But now many channels are 5 digits or more, counting the decimal. So the favorites get used fairly regularly.


And they _do_ look cool when guests come over. Definitely increased the "WOW" factor by 50% or more


----------



## Hotkey

I use an iPod Touch (latest generation) for lottsa things and one use is as a digital clock display (app is named Alarm Clock) while sitting in an Onkyo iPod dock. My problem is that when I have it docked and displaying the Alarm Clock app, and then I turn off any home theater activity with my Harmony One, it shuts off/blacks out the iPod Touch screen so I can't see the clock. I don't see any way to control the IR on the iPod Touch. What am I missing?


Thanks.


----------



## ccotenj

well, first off, it can't be the itouch, since they don't respond to ir...


what onkyo dock? is it remote controllable? got any other onkyo components in your setup?


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18552658
> 
> 
> well, first off, it can't be the itouch, since they don't respond to ir...
> 
> 
> what onkyo dock? is it remote controllable? got any other onkyo components in your setup?



I see a bright light on the horizon! Prolly my light bulb going on!!! The Onkyo ipod dock is a DS-A3 , connected to my Onkyo AV Rcvr. And of course its controlled by a remote!!! Geez, I'm amazed and how dumb I am sometime.


So I'm thinking the obvious path here is to add the device to my Harmony remote set up and have it controlled correctly.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


ROFL! not dumb. sometimes we all need someone else to help us see the forest for the trees...


yea, either put it in the activities, or see if there's an alternate code set for it so that it doesn't respond to whatever command it's responding to now...


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18552761
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> or see if there's an alternate code set for it so that it doesn't respond to whatever command it's responding to now...



Can u elaborate on this technique?


UPDATE! I see the problem I have now! I turn off Onkyo AV Rcvr when done with TV/BluRay activty. Dock is powered by AV Rcvr so my iPod loses power by way of the AV Rcvr being powered down. Hmmmm now how do I keep the Alarm Clock display on?


----------



## ccotenj

sure.










sometimes, components have multiple sets of codes (the oppo players, for example) so that if you are getting a conflict with another device, you can use a different set of codes...


but judging from what you just said, that's not your issue...


try turning "auto lock" off on the itouch... that way it should stay on under it's own power... go to "settings", "general", "auto lock" and set it to "never"...


let's see if that works...


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18553021
> 
> 
> sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try turning "auto lock" off on the itouch... that way it should stay on under it's own power... go to "settings", "general", "auto lock" and set it to "never"...
> 
> 
> let's see if that works...



Nada - I had it set that way already based on suggestions from Alarm Clock app developer. Works just fine and stays on forever if I turn iPod Touch on with Onkyo AV Rcvr powered off. And when I power the AV Rcvr on to watch TV or BluRay or other, still stays on just fine. But when I shut the AV Rcvr off when done with TV/BluRay/etc., poof!


----------



## ccotenj

darn...










hmmm... i gotta think about that...


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18554641
> 
> 
> darn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... i gotta think about that...



My thoughts zacklee! I'm thinking too but it hurts!


----------



## DKubicki

I apologize in advance but I searched for several hours and was not able to find the answer. Can someone provide instructions on how to add icons for the A-B-C buttons for other activities besides watch TV. I just got a one and transferred from from my 880 and the A-B-C icons only show up under the watch TV activity. I would like to have the icons from any activity that has the cable box added. Also it would be great if you could also tell me how to add the circle-square-triangle-X buttons for the PS3.


Thanks in advance


----------



## jayray999

Does any manufacturer sell a rubberized case or body armor for the Harmony ONE? I know ZAGG makes a screen protector but I am more interested in impact protection not scratch protection.


----------



## StuJac

That's difficult to do with the need to expose the battery contacts.


----------



## nettroller

Is it possible to reset the activity currently running? For instance, I use the remote, but my hubby prefers his collection of remotes. I turn on with an activity, then go to bed. Next day I try and turn on again but the H1 thinks the activity is already running....


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

You really need to use the H1 for everything. You can use discreet "off's" but that gets complicated in a hurry . . .


Oh yeah . . . and take his man-card away!


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18577082
> 
> 
> Is it possible to reset the activity currently running? For instance, I use the remote, but my hubby prefers his collection of remotes. I turn on with an activity, then go to bed. Next day I try and turn on again but the H1 thinks the activity is already running....



You could start by hitting the off button at the top left corner on the remote. This will send "off" signals for the last activity, but that won't do anything since those devices are already off. But then your H1 will have them in the "off" mode so when you initiate the new activity everything should be good to go. (I haven't test this, but I think it sounds good in theory.)


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalhead* /forum/post/18577194
> 
> 
> You could start by hitting the off button at the top left corner on the remote. This will send "off" signals for the last activity, but that won't do anything since those devices are already off. But then your H1 will have them in the "off" mode so when you initiate the new activity everything should be good to go. (I haven't test this, but I think it sounds good in theory.)



Yes, this should work in theory and is a good idea.


However, I might add that many devices use a "toggle" for on and off which means that pressing "off" on the remote may toggle a device that is already off back on.

So I would suggest that you press the Off button on the remote to reset it, while making sure it is not pointed at your H/V devices and/or keep your hand over the I/R emitter.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18577082
> 
> 
> Is it possible to reset the activity currently running? For instance, I use the remote, but my hubby prefers his collection of remotes. I turn on with an activity, then go to bed. Next day I try and turn on again but the H1 thinks the activity is already running....



That is one of the reasons for the Help button. Anytime that the equipment is out of sync with your Harmony, press the Help button. It will take you through a short series of yes/no questions and everything will be back in sync.


Most guys are impressed with technology and would be glad to use a Harmony when they see how clever it is and what it can do. And every function that is on the individual remotes, and some that aren't, is easily available on the Harmony. Even if there is some device function that your husband likes isn't showing in the Activity, it is easy to add that function to the Activity, so he shouldn't even have to go to the Device functions on the Harmony.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18577082
> 
> 
> Is it possible to reset the activity currently running? For instance, I use the remote, but my hubby prefers his collection of remotes. I turn on with an activity, then go to bed. Next day I try and turn on again but the H1 thinks the activity is already running....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalhead* /forum/post/18577194
> 
> 
> You could start by hitting the off button at the top left corner on the remote. This will send "off" signals for the last activity, but that won't do anything since those devices are already off. But then your H1 will have them in the "off" mode so when you initiate the new activity everything should be good to go. (I haven't test this, but I think it sounds good in theory.)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/18577430
> 
> 
> Yes, this should work in theory and is a good idea.
> 
> 
> However, I might add that many devices use a "toggle" for on and off which means that pressing "off" on the remote may toggle a device that is already off back on.
> 
> So I would suggest that you press the Off button on the remote to reset it, while making sure it is not pointed at your H/V devices and/or keep your hand over the I/R emitter.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18577512
> 
> 
> That is one of the reasons for the Help button. Anytime that the equipment is out of sync with your Harmony, press the Help button. It will take you through a short series of yes/no questions and everything will be back in sync.
> 
> 
> Most guys are impressed with technology and would be glad to use a Harmony when they see how clever it is and what it can do. And every function that is on the individual remotes, and some that aren't, is easily available on the Harmony. Even if there is some device function that your husband likes isn't showing in the Activity, it is easy to add that function to the Activity, so he shouldn't even have to go to the Device functions on the Harmony.



EITHER restarting the Activity OR using Help should work UNLESS one or more of the devices uses non-discrete power commands. In that case, as slogun has pointed out, hitting the Activity button would get the non-discrete device(s) out of sync... and the Help button (at least in its first press) sends power comands ONLY to devices with discrete Power commands.


All of my devices are discrete power and input except for the cable box... I programmed the otherwise unused "E" button as an STB power button in all of the activities that use the STB... that way the power command is handy for those times that the STB gets out of sync.


One other option for the OP would be to cover the IR emitter on the One and hit the Off button to resynchronize the power states before restarting the activity via the One. That and hiding all of the other remotes.







Seriously, though, if there is a particular command that hubby uses that is not currently available in the One Activity, the One can be programmed to include whatever it is that is compelling him to use the other remotes.


----------



## nettroller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18577579
> 
> 
> One other option for the OP would be to cover the IR emitter on the One and hit the Off button to resynchronize the power states



Hitting the off button doesn't do anything, since everything is already off...one or two devices may toggle back on..is messy though.

I aim the H1 at the couch and hit 'off' and that does it..I thought there was a more sophisticated way that perhaps I'd missed..after all, aren't there husbands and wives that like a remote each?

Setting up a button to do the workaround would work ...but that's a little beyond my basic skills..for now I'll aim at the couch









Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ccotenj

+1 to all of the above...


then there's the foolproof method...


hide all the old remotes from the recalcitrant spouse...










that's what guys usually do to their spouses/sig other to "train" them to use the new remote... with pretty good success, no less...










of course, there's no guarantee that would work when the male is on the receiving end of such a "training method"...










ymmv... but seriously, do anything possible to get him to use the new remote... like others noted, everything can be made easily available on it, and it will eliminate an aggravation...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nettroller* /forum/post/18577635
> 
> 
> Hitting the off button doesn't do anything, since everything is already off...one or two devices may toggle back on..is messy though.
> 
> I aim the H1 at the couch and hit 'off' and that does it..I thought there was a more sophisticated way that perhaps I'd missed..after all, aren't there husbands and wives that like a remote each?
> 
> Setting up a button to do the workaround would work ...but that's a little beyond my basic skills..for now I'll aim at the couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses!



The "sophisticated" way is to cover it with your hand, lol.


----------



## AMMO

Anyone got a Moxi? I've got all the remote buttons working except for the ability to bring up the optional Grid Guide. Anyone found a work around for this yet?


----------



## t_n_p

I want to create a custom activity with my projector set to component input and my AVR to video2.


I can get the avr part working fine, but because my projector has one button that cycles through the source inputs, I'm having trouble setting up the component source part.


Anybody know what the best way to get around this is?


----------



## ragmopp

I am having a problem with the buttons on my Harmony One. When picking up the remote and pressing (just about any button) I get no response (although if you look at the front of the remote you can see the red emitter working). Eventually if you keep pushing it does work. The remote is out of warranty so is it time for a new one, or is there something to do to get it working properly?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragmopp* /forum/post/18592675
> 
> 
> I am having a problem with the buttons on my Harmony One. When picking up the remote and pressing (just about any button) I get no response (although if you look at the front of the remote you can see the red emitter working). Eventually if you keep pushing it does work. The remote is out of warranty so is it time for a new one, or is there something to do to get it working properly?



I assume you've tried a reboot (pulled the battery for ~5 seconds and replaced it) ?


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18172003
> 
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> Remove battery.
> VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass
> Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).
> 
> 
> The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.
> 
> 
> I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.



grabbed some of the aerosol foam and will be trying this soon. thanks!


----------



## b_scott

my remote doesn't seem to be as responsive to picking it up as it used to. I almost always have to hit a button to turn the screen on. anyone else? Had it for two years.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18594719
> 
> 
> grabbed some of the aerosol foam and will be trying this soon. thanks!



Remember, _very light layer of foam_. I spray the foam into the air and then quickly pass the remote through the cloud. You can always repeat the process.


----------



## b_scott

ok thanks for the tip! how does it get in there and help with the creaking then?


----------



## ragmopp

I assume you've tried a reboot (pulled the battery for ~5 seconds and replaced it) ?


Thanks....that apparently did the trick. I didn't know that rebooting would resolve the issue. I did notice that the battery was swollen quite a bit, and if I remember correctly that is something that happens with this unit. Is that correct? And should I maybe be on the lookout for a new battery?


Again, thanks for the help. I really wouldn't want to replace, and being without this remote (even temporarily while getting a new one) would be terrible!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18594725
> 
> 
> my remote doesn't seem to be as responsive to picking it up as it used to. I almost always have to hit a button to turn the screen on. anyone else? Had it for two years.



I used to think that I was having some increased wake times, but I've about decided it was just in my head.


When I first got the remote, picking it up turned woke it up. I figured out quickly that the "rattle" was the waking apparatus. Over time, I've started to rush the process by shaking the remote, becoming more trained to the sound of the rattle as opposed to the actual lighting up of the remote.


After reading your post I performed the following test: I lifted the remote very gently keeping it horizontal. The remote remained asleep. I tilted the remote upward very slowly and gently until it woke up. I then performed other tests. Regardless of the aggressiveness with which I tilted the remote upward, it woke up when it reached a 22º angle.


However if I lifted the remote and tilted it downward (towards the floor) it would not wake up even to the point of past vertical (the remote pointing directly at the floor). If I continued this end-over-end rotation, the remote remained asleep until it reached the +10º angle.


I then explored my behavior. When I get up in the mornings I turn everything on. From a standing position, I pick the remote up from the table and aim it downward at my equipment. As mentioned above, aiming the remote downward will not wake it. I find that I end up shaking the remote to wake it. It's now habit.


Once I'm seated, I pick up the remote and naturally tilt it upward so I can see the LCD. The angle necessay for me to make out the screen is easily the required 22º, so the remote wakes up. However, I've probably subconsciously decided the remote requires a shake to wake, so that's what I end up doing. (In the words of Stewie Griffin, "...shake me! Shake me like a british nanny!").


Ultimately, you can simply press the "Activites" hard button and wake the remote without ill effects. All that does is toggle the screen between your current activity's custom screen and the "Activities" screen.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragmopp* /forum/post/18595033
> 
> 
> I assume you've tried a reboot (pulled the battery for ~5 seconds and replaced it) ?
> 
> 
> Thanks....that apparently did the trick. I didn't know that rebooting would resolve the issue. I did notice that the battery was swollen quite a bit, and if I remember correctly that is something that happens with this unit. Is that correct? And should I maybe be on the lookout for a new battery?
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the help. I really wouldn't want to replace, and being without this remote (even temporarily while getting a new one) would be terrible!



If your battery was noticeably swollen, you should replace it ASAP... if it swells any more it may get very difficult to remove from the remote.


----------



## ragmopp

Yes the battery was already difficult to remove. So, where do you get those batteries? I saw one at Amazon but it got terrible reviews. Is it best to buy from Logitech?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragmopp* /forum/post/18595770
> 
> 
> Yes the battery was already difficult to remove. So, where do you get those batteries? I saw one at Amazon but it got terrible reviews. Is it best to buy from Logitech?



I just ordered this one; the specs are correct. Won't know for a while as I selected the least expensive (and slowest,evidently) shipping.

http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li...ne-remote.html 


Will report back after receiving it and replacing my "swollen" original battery.....


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragmopp* /forum/post/18595770
> 
> 
> Yes the battery was already difficult to remove. So, where do you get those batteries? I saw one at Amazon but it got terrible reviews. Is it best to buy from Logitech?



You can usually find the OEM Logitech battery on eBay for about $10. That's where I got mine.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18595062
> 
> 
> I used to think that I was having some increased wake times, but I've about decided it was just in my head.
> 
> 
> When I first got the remote, picking it up turned woke it up. I figured out quickly that the "rattle" was the waking apparatus. Over time, I've started to rush the process by shaking the remote, becoming more trained to the sound of the rattle as opposed to the actual lighting up of the remote.
> 
> 
> After reading your post I performed the following test: I lifted the remote very gently keeping it horizontal. The remote remained asleep. I tilted the remote upward very slowly and gently until it woke up. I then performed other tests. Regardless of the aggressiveness with which I tilted the remote upward, it woke up when it reached a 22º angle.
> 
> 
> However if I lifted the remote and tilted it downward (towards the floor) it would not wake up even to the point of past vertical (the remote pointing directly at the floor). If I continued this end-over-end rotation, the remote remained asleep until it reached the +10º angle.
> 
> 
> I then explored my behavior. When I get up in the mornings I turn everything on. From a standing position, I pick the remote up from the table and aim it downward at my equipment. As mentioned above, aiming the remote downward will not wake it. I find that I end up shaking the remote to wake it. It's now habit.
> 
> 
> Once I'm seated, I pick up the remote and naturally tilt it upward so I can see the LCD. The angle necessay for me to make out the screen is easily the required 22º, so the remote wakes up. However, I've probably subconsciously decided the remote requires a shake to wake, so that's what I end up doing. (In the words of Stewie Griffin, "...shake me! Shake me like a british nanny!").
> 
> 
> Ultimately, you can simply press the "Activites" hard button and wake the remote without ill effects. All that does is toggle the screen between your current activity's custom screen and the "Activities" screen.



good writeup. Same thing here, I always end up shaking it - but i didn't used to have to.


----------



## jstin

I was wondering if there's a thread that has folks methods for "cloneing" a Comcast remote. I don't know if mine has a model no. or what. It's silver/gray with PIP across the bottom & AUX, TV, CABLE,POWER, SETUP across the top.


I searched "Clone Comcast" with no luck.


Thank you.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Realize that your comcast remote is just a cheap universal remote to begin with. The thing you should be concerned about is the device, not the remote. I'd be very surprised if a complete set of commands for your cable box isn't already in the harmony database. Just enter the model of your cable box (not the remote) and you'll be golden. Whatever you don't like you can tweak in Customize Buttons. If you really want an exact copy (I can't imagine why), then you could learn every button of course. But this has drawbacks since it's time consuming and will be missing discrete commands which don't exist on the original remote.


(Or just get a JP1 cable and you won't need a Harmony







)


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragmopp* /forum/post/18595770
> 
> 
> Yes the battery was already difficult to remove. So, where do you get those batteries? I saw one at Amazon but it got terrible reviews. Is it best to buy from Logitech?



I got my replacement from Battery Bob. Exact same specs as OEM, and given the way the OEM one was too swollen to remove normally I didn't see any compelling reason to stick with OEM for quality reasons.


----------



## StuJac

How's the performance of the replacement batteries?


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18612774
> 
> 
> How's the performance of the replacement batteries?



Mine has been fine, but I made sure it matched the specs of the original battery before using it. The big thing to watch out for with aftermarket batteries is lower mAH or voltage than required for the device to work as designed. In many cases the only difference between OEM and Aftermarket is the sticker.


----------



## knighn

Wanted to say thanks to all for the knowledgeable posts on here:


I've got my LG LHB975 and was able to set it up, pretty much just the way I want it.


- I set it up initially as an LHB335 (since the 975 isn't in Logitech's system yet)

- I added an extra input for the extra HDMI

- I have one activity for "Watch TV" and another for "Watch Movies / Listen Music"

- In the "Watch TV" mode, I have the remote issue two extra commands for the LHB975 ("InputNext" - once, and "Enter" - once) - this ensures that it will always choose HDMI1 even if there is a movie / CD ready to play - pretty sure the 975 always tries to play a movie if there's one inserted every time you start up.

- In the "Watch Movies / Listen Music" mode, I went into Options and removed the "hit stop" option. I also removed the "hit play" option (for start up). In the Activity sequence, I added commands for "Home" (just in case there's not a movie inserted) and "Play" (just in case there is).


- I also modified the Touch Screen menus so that they would all have the LHB975 commands "Speaker Level" (makes sense), "Sound Effect" (just because), and "Input Next" (just in case).


It's really working exactly the way I want (right now)... and my wife can use it without having to know all of the behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## jayray999

Is there any way to register the Harmony ONE Playstation 3 adapter without de-registering the PS3 Bluetooth remote? I know the point of a universal remote is to replace every other remote but sometimes at the dinner table I like using the small and sturdy ROKU remote for basic functions (STOP, PAUSE/PLAY etc.) because I don't want to get my beautiful Harmony ONE dirty. Unfortunately I cannot do the same with the PS3 remote because it is deregistered and no longer works.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18604298
> 
> 
> I just ordered this one; the specs are correct. Won't know for a while as I selected the least expensive (and slowest,evidently) shipping.
> 
> http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li...ne-remote.html
> 
> 
> Will report back after receiving it and replacing my "swollen" original battery.....



Received the battery on Wednesday; the old battery was swollen and difficult to remove; the new, replacement pop'd in and worked right away. After being fully charged in the cradle, appears to be operating as expected.


I already provided the link to a friend at work that needs a new battery for his H1....


----------



## i-love-money

Hi, I ordered the Harmony One and it should be arriving soon. I was wondering if it's possible to change what appears on the LCD screen when a hard button is pressed.


Basically, I want to make it so that everytime I press the GUIDE button the LCD screen switches to showing the A/B/C buttons, since I use those a lot. Would that be possible?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i-love-money* /forum/post/18639715
> 
> 
> Hi, I ordered the Harmony One and it should be arriving soon. I was wondering if it's possible to change what appears on the LCD screen when a hard button is pressed.
> 
> 
> Basically, I want to make it so that everytime I press the GUIDE button the LCD screen switches to showing the A/B/C buttons, since I use those a lot. Would that be possible?



Why not have that show every time you're in the Watch TV (or Watch DVR) Activity?


----------



## knighn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i-love-money* /forum/post/18639715
> 
> 
> Hi, I ordered the Harmony One and it should be arriving soon. I was wondering if it's possible to change what appears on the LCD screen when a hard button is pressed.
> 
> 
> Basically, I want to make it so that everytime I press the GUIDE button the LCD screen switches to showing the A/B/C buttons, since I use those a lot. Would that be possible?



Once you setup your Activities, the Logitech Harmony One will setup your touch screen with their recommendations based on the devices used in that activity.


In my case, the "Watch TV" activity included the DVR's A, B, and C buttons... so you might already have the A, B, and C buttons on your touch screen after the initial programming.


In addition you can add other functions for other devices in your touch screen as you prefer... so on top of the six "buttons" on page 1 of your touch screen, you can scroll through additional buttons on additional touch screens with the "" controls.


You can also completely scrap their recommendations for both the Activities and the Devices and use the software to set things up pretty much EXACTLY how you want (both for the buttons and the touch screens). It may take some programming (I've already spent a few hours on mine), but you should be able to get it *exactly* how you want it.


As time goes by, you may find that you want to "tweak" it a little bit as well. Just know: when you go through the "Update Remote" function, it will take about 5 minutes or so each time (including a remote reboot)... even if you only change one thing.


In the rare case that each and every function is not available (at least in the Devices menus), the Harmony One also learns. I'm not sure how I lived without one. On top of replacing three remotes with one (which is not that many, compared to other setups), it just makes life easier switching from one activity to another.


----------



## cooterbrown000

I have a Harmony 550, and it seems slow to respond to button presses. I have a Cox DVR in the living room where I use my Harmony remote, and also have a DVR in the bedroom where I use the supplied remote. When fast forwarding in the bedroom using supplied remote, I can hit play and land right when the commercial is over every time. However when using the Harmony remote, I ALWAYS miss it because after I've pressed the button, there is more of a delay for it to respond. This holds true for any action and any device so it's definitely the remote being a little slow.


Do any of you Harmony One owners experience the same thing? I bought the 550 as an intro to the Harmony remotes to see what it was all about and I freaking love this thing, but want to know if this is a symptom of all Harmon remotes, or just my 550.


tl;dr (too long; didn't read version): My Harmony 550 has a delay when sending signals. Does the Harmony One have the same lag?


----------



## Jennero

I am a Sansumg DLP 87w. I was wondering if you can program the remote to enter the service code turn the tv on then change an option or two, turn the tv off then back on. Trying to take the overscan off. If this can do it automatically every time I turn the TV I'll be one happy man!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cooterbrown000* /forum/post/18652817
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 550, and it seems slow to respond to button presses. I have a Cox DVR in the living room where I use my Harmony remote, and also have a DVR in the bedroom where I use the supplied remote. When fast forwarding in the bedroom using supplied remote, I can hit play and land right when the commercial is over every time. However when using the Harmony remote, I ALWAYS miss it because after I've pressed the button, there is more of a delay for it to respond. This holds true for any action and any device so it's definitely the remote being a little slow.
> 
> 
> Do any of you Harmony One owners experience the same thing? I bought the 550 as an intro to the Harmony remotes to see what it was all about and I freaking love this thing, but want to know if this is a symptom of all Harmon remotes, or just my 550.
> 
> 
> tl;dr (too long; didn't read version): My Harmony 550 has a delay when sending signals. Does the Harmony One have the same lag?



did you adjust your delays in the remote setup?


----------



## cooterbrown000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18653333
> 
> 
> did you adjust your delays in the remote setup?



actually, i just now found it and came back to edit or post that i think i found my solution. thanks!


----------



## Nickoff

Quick question for H1 owners.


I have recently upgraded and added a number of components in my system and was thinking about the Harmony One to control them all. Component list is -


Denon 4310

Sony 1000ES BDP

Denon 2910 DVD

Tivo

Sony Bravia TV

JVC HD950 projector


Will the H1 be able to set up separate activities for watching blue ray on tv and the pj? Is the H1 good for operating the Tivo (I've only just purchased the Tivo and have no experience with it at all - not even installed at this stage)?


Cheers


Nick


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickoff* /forum/post/18666633
> 
> 
> Quick question for H1 owners.
> 
> 
> I have recently upgraded and added a number of components in my system and was thinking about the Harmony One to control them all. Component list is -
> 
> 
> Denon 4310
> 
> Sony 1000ES BDP
> 
> Denon 2910 DVD
> 
> Tivo
> 
> Sony Bravia TV
> 
> JVC HD950 projector
> 
> 
> Will the H1 be able to set up separate activities for watching blue ray on tv and the pj? Is the H1 good for operating the Tivo (I've only just purchased the Tivo and have no experience with it at all - not even installed at this stage)?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Nick



Yes, you'll love it.


----------



## john18

I have a Harmony 880 that is giving up the ghost and I went ahead and ordered a Harmony One from Amazon today since they are running a $20.00 extra off the price with a mail-in-rebate. The question is if the upgrade process on the Logitech Harmony remote site is still as simple as it used to be when upgrading from another Harmony remote, or are there any issues that I should watch for when doing the upgrade process?


Thanks for any responses.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john18* /forum/post/18669992
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 880 that is giving up the ghost and I went ahead and ordered a Harmony One from Amazon today since they are running a $20.00 extra off the price with a mail-in-rebate. The question is if the upgrade process on the Logitech Harmony remote site is still as simple as it used to be when upgrading from another Harmony remote, or are there any issues that I should watch for when doing the upgrade process?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any responses.



As simple as always. I believe I've heard that some custom settings are lost, but I don't recall that happening when I upgraded from a 620.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18670020
> 
> 
> As simple as always. I believe I've heard that some custom settings are lost, but I don't recall that happening when I upgraded from a 620.



When I upgraded from the 880 to a the One about 18 months ago, all the basic settings such as device inputs and delays were retained, but all custom button arrangements were blown away, which, unfortunately is the biggest time consumer of the setup process.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john18* /forum/post/18669992
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 880 that is giving up the ghost and I went ahead and ordered a Harmony One from Amazon today since they are running a $20.00 extra off the price with a mail-in-rebate. The question is if the upgrade process on the Logitech Harmony remote site is still as simple as it used to be when upgrading from another Harmony remote, or are there any issues that I should watch for when doing the upgrade process?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any responses.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18670363
> 
> 
> When I upgraded from the 880 to a the One about 18 months ago, all the basic settings such as device inputs and delays were retained, but all custom button arrangements were blown away, which, unfortunately is the biggest time consumer of the setup process.



Same story for me. However, my 880 is still in service in another room. I asked Logitech support to "clone" my 880 setup into another account so when I did the "replace remote" process I was able to refer to the other account for the custom settings. It was a hassle but at least I had the settings.


The H1 is easily a much better remote (IMO); some people take a while to get used to the touch screen versus the hard buttons on the 880. YMMV.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18670595
> 
> 
> Same story for me. However, my 880 is still in service in another room. I asked Logitech support to "clone" my 880 setup into another account so when I did the "replace remote" process I was able to refer to the other account for the custom settings. It was a hassle but at least I had the settings.
> 
> 
> The H1 is easily a much better remote (IMO); some people take a while to get used to the touch screen versus the hard buttons on the 880. YMMV.



Live and learn... If I had known the custom button settings were going to be blown away, I would have done the same. My setup is fairly complex (11 devices / 14 Activities) and I like the custom button screens for both devices and activities to be "just right"... doing it all from memory took a while.


Of course the situation is exacerbated by the fact that the Customize Buttons functions in the Harmony Software are absolutely the weakest part of the Harmony "experience" (but I still love 'em).


----------



## john18

The new remote is already here and I simply updated my old Harmony 880 account using the "Replace Remote" option. Everything transferred over fine and I made one change (the order of the Activities) because of the touchscreen showing three options at a time. I just re-ordered my top three so that they show as the top three. That was it.


Thanks folks.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john18* /forum/post/18672985
> 
> 
> The new remote is already here and I simply updated my old Harmony 880 account using the "Replace Remote" option. Everything transferred over fine and I made one change (the order of the Activities) because of the touchscreen showing three options at a time. I just re-ordered my top three so that they show as the top three. That was it.
> 
> 
> Thanks folks.



That being the case, Logitech then has greatly improved this process over what it used to do over a year ago (good to hear). That is the big advantage of their approach to centralize the software management and they can improve upon the product without having their customers having to "re-buy" each time.


Glad it was that easy......


----------



## animoxiety

I've been playing around with favourite TV channel icons lately.


I'm using the icons from iconharmony.com.

I understand that the native resolution of the icons should be 75x44 pixels? So I'm resizing all my icons to that resolution, but still, the quality of the icons isn't very good (when I finally put them onto the Harmony). I'm saving them as JPEGs (100 quality preset) and they look fine on my computer.


Does anyone know why this happens? Does the Harmony (or the PC software, rather) re-encode/size the icons and therefore mess with the quality? I would like to get "1:1 pixel mapping" (this may sound a bit over the top







) for my icons, does anyone know if that's possible?


I even created test icons with 1 pixel patterns and used them on the Harmony - no 1:1 pixel mapping.


Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/18673767
> 
> 
> I've been playing around with favourite TV channel icons lately.
> 
> 
> I'm using the icons from iconharmony.com.
> 
> I understand that the native resolution of the icons should be 75x44 pixels? So I'm resizing all my icons to that resolution, but still, the quality of the icons isn't very good (when I finally put them onto the Harmony). I'm saving them as JPEGs (100 quality preset) and they look fine on my computer.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this happens? Does the Harmony (or the PC software, rather) re-encode/size the icons and therefore mess with the quality? I would like to get "1:1 pixel mapping" (this may sound a bit over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for my icons, does anyone know if that's possible?
> 
> 
> I even created test icons with 1 pixel patterns and used them on the Harmony - no 1:1 pixel mapping.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There are diferent libraries at iconharmony.com for different models... are you downloading them from the Harmony One library? Those are ready to go... no manipulation required and they look great on the One. I attached one of Randy's icons here that I know works/looks great.


----------



## nexusslide

Hey I was wondering if anybody could help me solve this slightly annoying problem:


I set up my Harmony One to control my Xbox 360 and it works fine but if my remote is close enough to my HP Laptop, while controlling Xbox 360, the laptop starts to be controlled at the same time. An example is when I press the "B" button for the Xbox and firefox opens up a new tab or when I press the "Y" button, firefox opens the "Find" (Ctrl + F) tool. I never setup the remote to control the laptop in any way. I was wondering if there was a way to stop this from happening.


Laptop = HP tx2500z.


----------



## jdavis37

Just got my Oppo BDP-83 player and have mapped out most of the keys I want/need. That said, I seem to be struggling with the Page Up/Down toggle button which is needed for the display feature to work. I searched here and afew other places but did not find an answer. Thx in advance!


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18674153
> 
> 
> There are diferent libraries at iconharmony.com for different models... are you downloading them from the Harmony One library? Those are ready to go... no manipulation required and they look great on the One. I attached one of Randy's icons here that I know works/looks great.



Hi, thanks for your answer.

I was already using the right library and I tried your ABC HD icon. I didn't like the result but maybe that's just me?


I took a photo of the display with the ABC HD icon and a few others, so you can see for yourself (sorry for the poor quality):










Is that how it's meant to look?


Notice for example how bad the circle of the 1st icon in the middle row looks. Here's the original of that icon:











Anyway... does anyone know a little bit more about that?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/18675536
> 
> 
> ...Is that how it's meant to look?
> 
> 
> Notice for example how bad the circle of the 1st icon in the middle row looks. ...does anyone know a little bit more about that?



Use the default "Diode" theme.


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18675557
> 
> 
> Use the default "Diode" theme.



Awesome, now it "works", thanks!


Still looks a little too JPG compressed for my tastes though, but I guess one has to live with that. Thanks again!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/18675654
> 
> 
> Awesome, now it "works", thanks!
> 
> 
> Still looks a little too JPG compressed for my tastes though, but I guess one has to live with that. Thanks again!



I think you're seeing limitations of the LCD's resolution---_not_ the actual icon. Perhaps you'd be happier with the 900 (higher resolution)


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18675794
> 
> 
> I think you're seeing limitations of the LCD's resolution---_not_ the actual icon. Perhaps you'd be happier with the 900 (higher resolution)



Maybe, but to me it actually looks like JPEG compression artifacts.


----------



## john18

Now that I have the Harmony One for a day or two I decided that I didn't like the default location of the skip forward and skip back buttons for DVR control. I swapped them with fast forward and reverse because those upper two buttons are a better fit and feel for me and I use the skip functions much more than fast forward or reverse.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john18* /forum/post/18678961
> 
> 
> Now that I have the Harmony One for a day or two I decided that I didn't like the default location of the skip forward and skip back buttons for DVR control. I swapped them with fast forward and reverse because those upper two buttons are a better fit and feel for me and I use the skip functions much more than fast forward or reverse.



Suum cuique. I also use the skip buttons more than the the FF or RW, but I find the raised "nubs" on the skip buttons make them easier to find blindly, therefore I like 'em where they are.


----------



## Erickson00

Can anyone tell me how to adjust the remote that so, while I am watching TV and have the device set to "Digital Set Top Box," I can adjust the volume on the AVR receiver without having to switch devices? This remote so far is causing more work than less, because if I am watching TV and want to change the volume, I have to access the touch screen, change device to AVR, adjust volume, then switch the device back to the cable box so I can change channels. That cycle repeats itself over and over while I am watching TV. I want to be able to control volume and change channels without having to switch devices. All my components are connected to the AVR, which is connected by a single HDMI with audio return channel to the TV.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

You should be using the Watch TV *activity*. In setting up this activity, you tell the remote to change the channel with the STB and the volume with the AVR receiver, etc. etc.


In an ideal world, you'd never need to be in the "device" section of the remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erickson00* /forum/post/18681380
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to adjust the remote that so, while I am watching TV and have the device set to "Digital Set Top Box," I can adjust the volume on the AVR receiver without having to switch devices? This remote so far is causing more work than less, because if I am watching TV and want to change the volume, I have to access the touch screen, change device to AVR, adjust volume, then switch the device back to the cable box so I can change channels. That cycle repeats itself over and over while I am watching TV. I want to be able to control volume and change channels without having to switch devices. All my components are connected to the AVR, which is connected by a single HDMI with audio return channel to the TV.



You are violating the cardinal rule of Harmony remotes: DON'T USE DEVICE MODE AT ALL!


You should be using Activities, which are designed to do exactly what you are needing... combine all of the commands needed for a particular activity, regardless of which device they belong to, into a single integrated user interface. Activities also handle any startup and/or shut down commands needed such as setting specific inputs on each device.


If you are going to use the remote in Device Mode, you might as well have bought a $12 universal remote at Walmart or Home Depot.


----------



## Erickson00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18681474
> 
> 
> You are violating the cardinal rule of Harmony remotes: DON'T USE DEVICE MODE AT ALL!
> 
> 
> You should be using Activities, which are designed to do exactly what you are needing... combine all of the commands needed for a particular activity, regardless of which device they belong to, into a single integrated user interface. Activities also handle any startup and/or shut down commands needed such as setting specific inputs on each device.
> 
> 
> If you are going to use the remote in Device Mode, you might as well have bought a $12 universal remote at Walmart or Home Depot.



I have to go into Device Mode to get to the "Additional Buttons" not available anywhere but the touch screen, right?


I am using the Watch Activities command to watch TV...and I have the remote set up so the AVR controls volume. I can't change volume and change channels without going into device menu. Also, let's say everything is powered on except for the Blu-ray player...my TV, cable box, and AV receiver are all one...let's say I am in the activity "Watch TV." I click on the activity for "Watch Blu-ray," and instead of just switching on the Blu-ray player and changing the AVR to "Input BD," it turns off the TV, turns off the cable box, turns off the av receiver, and turns on the Blu-ray. Basically, it's hitting the power button and everything that is already powered on is turned off. I have to be missing something here, because this seems dumb. Anything that is currently on should not be powered off if it needs to be powered on for whatever activity I am trying to select.


----------



## Erickson00

FYI, I just went through the setup again, and I have it set up properly. I have the cable box set to adjust channels, and the volume is controlled by the AV receiver. However, while watching TV, I can't adjust volume unless I switch over to the AV Receiver in the device menu.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


- hate to say it, but if that's true (you have to switch to the avr device), you still don't have it set up right...


- your activities are likely set up incorrectly...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erickson00* /forum/post/18681566
> 
> 
> FYI, I just went through the setup again, and I have it set up properly. I have the cable box set to adjust channels, and the volume is controlled by the AV receiver. However, while watching TV, I can't adjust volume unless I switch over to the AV Receiver in the device menu.



Have you checked the Customize Buttons pages for the activity to make sure that the correct commands are assigned to volume +/- buttons? On those pages you can add or change ANY hard or soft button to perform any command for any device in the activity. Any command that works in Device Mode can be assigned in Activities as well.


The Harmony DOES pay attention to the power state of devices and should leave devices used in both activities alone when you switch between activities. It's also a very good idea to use discrete power and input commands for any device that supports them... they make it almost impossible for the remote to get out of sync with devices.


----------



## Erickson00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18681684
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Customize Buttons pages for the activity to make sure that the correct commands are assigned to volume +/- buttons? On those pages you can add or change ANY hard or soft button to perform any command for any device in the activity. Any command that works in Device Mode can be assigned in Activities as well.
> 
> 
> The Harmony DOES pay attention to the power state of devices and should leave devices used in both activities alone when you switch between activities. It's also a very good idea to use discrete power and input commands for any device that supports them... they make it almost impossible for the remote to get out of sync with devices.



I'll have to do some reading and figure out all this discrete stuff. I am new to the harmony and am learning! Thanks for the help, everyone. I'll get it figured out!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erickson00* /forum/post/18681712
> 
> 
> I'll have to do some reading and figure out all this discrete stuff. I am new to the harmony and am learning! Thanks for the help, everyone. I'll get it figured out!



If you can control the volume in device mode but not in the activity, it's likely, for whatever reason, that the incorrect command is assigned to the volume buttons, which should be a snap to correct. This is not related to discrete commands at all, but the smooth transitioning into and out of activities definitely is. Discrete power and input commands aren't mandatory to make it work, but they are highly recommended if your devices support them.


----------



## Erickson00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18681757
> 
> 
> If you can control the volume in device mode but not in the activity, it's likely, for whatever reason, that the incorrect command is assigned to the volume buttons, which should be a snap to correct. This is not related to discrete commands at all, but the smooth transitioning into and out of activities definitely is. Discrete power and input commands aren't mandatory to make it work, but they are highly recommended if your devices support them.



I'm hoping my devices do, because after several hours of going through the settings today, I went out to test the remote and it still doesn't work properly. Everything was off and I selected "Watch Blu-Ray." Everything that was supposed to turn on did - the TV, AV receiver, and blu-ray player.


Next, I selected "Watch TV." What should have happened was my blu-ray player turns off and the AV receiver switches inputs from BD to TV.


Those things DID happen...but the TV turned off, as well. That SHOULDN'T have happened, if the remote ie smart enough to know that the TV should stay on to watch TV.


My devices:


TV: Samsung PN58C8000

Blu-ray: Samsung BD-C6900

AVR: Pioneer VSX-920-K

Cable box: Comcast


----------



## stretch

FINALLY, I picked up a H1 remote from BB as they had them on sale, and I had an 85 gift card. Only cost me 120 bucks with tax.

I put it on to charge last nite, now I need to read, read, read, read!


One question I have, I plan on getting a new AV Receiver very soon, should I wait to set up the remote until AFTER i get the receiver? or just run it now, and delete the old receiver when i get the new one? I might not even dial in the receiver, just the TV, Directv & blu ray player. Thoughts?


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch* /forum/post/18682133
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I picked up a H1 remote from BB as they had them on sale, and I had an 85 gift card. Only cost me 120 bucks with tax.
> 
> I put it on to charge last nite, now I need to read, read, read, read!
> 
> 
> One question I have, I plan on getting a new AV Receiver very soon, should I wait to set up the remote until AFTER i get the receiver? or just run it now, and delete the old receiver when i get the new one? I might not even dial in the receiver, just the TV, Directv & blu ray player. Thoughts?



How soon is very soon? If it's days, then I would just wait. If it's longer you can set it up now, and then replace the receiver in the software. Why wouldn't you put in the receiver? You'll need it to control volume no?


----------



## DaveUpton

Has anyone else run into the issue where they change button config for the device, but this doesn't affect activities?


For example, I have a PS3 control solution (IR4PS3) that I had to reconfigure buttons for. When I selected Devices -> PS3 the buttons all work as expected, when I use the Watch a Blu-Ray activity - the buttons are not updated.


Is this a common problem?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john18* /forum/post/18678961
> 
> 
> Now that I have the Harmony One for a day or two I decided that I didn't like the default location of the skip forward and skip back buttons for DVR control. I swapped them with fast forward and reverse because those upper two buttons are a better fit and feel for me and I use the skip functions much more than fast forward or reverse.



I use the rocker switch between Menu & Info.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveUpton* /forum/post/18682252
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into the issue where they change button config for the device, but this doesn't affect activities?
> 
> 
> For example, I have a PS3 control solution (IR4PS3) that I had to reconfigure buttons for. When I selected Devices -> PS3 the buttons all work as expected, when I use the Watch a Blu-Ray activity - the buttons are not updated.
> 
> 
> Is this a common problem?



Did you update the button configurations for the Activity? It is a separate independent procedure from updating the buttons for devices.


----------



## DaveUpton

No I didn't - I didn't realize that was the case (RTFM right..







) Thanks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erickson00* /forum/post/18682034
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my devices do, because after several hours of going through the settings today, I went out to test the remote and it still doesn't work properly. Everything was off and I selected "Watch Blu-Ray." Everything that was supposed to turn on did - the TV, AV receiver, and blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Next, I selected "Watch TV." What should have happened was my blu-ray player turns off and the AV receiver switches inputs from BD to TV.
> 
> 
> Those things DID happen...but the TV turned off, as well. That SHOULDN'T have happened, if the remote ie smart enough to know that the TV should stay on to watch TV.
> 
> 
> My devices:
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung PN58C8000
> 
> Blu-ray: Samsung BD-C6900
> 
> AVR: Pioneer VSX-920-K
> 
> Cable box: Comcast



Somethings aren't setup right yet. Let's review what should happen, and then look at things that might be wrong. Once things are working as expected you can experiment with other settings if you want to.


It looks like you should wind up with two Activities:

1) Watch TV; 2) Watch DVD

(You can call them anything you want.)


(If you want, you can set these up as new Activities _with different names_ than your old Activities while you work thorough the problems. You can delete the excess Activities and change names later.)


BEFORE you set up your Activities, you must tell the Harmony software about your Devices. When you tell it about your Samsung TV, tell it that there is a power toggle (we'll consider the discrete commands in jcalabria's always excellent advice later). DO NOT tell it to leave the device on all the time. If asked, tell it to turn off the device when not n use.


Do the same thing for your Blu-ray player.


Do the same thing for your AVR unless the original remote had separate controls for on and off.


If your Comcast box is a DVR tell the Harmony to leave it ON all the time (that will avoid annoying messages appearing on your TV).


Setup your Watch TV Activity. Tell the Activity to use your TV, Comcast box and AVR. Tell it that the AVR controls the volume and the Comcast box controls the channel.


Update your remote and test it. See if pressing the Watch TV Activity turns on the TV and the AVR. The first time you do it it should also turn on the Comcast box. If it doesn't, use the Help button and respond to the questions to get it turned on. Try adjusting the volume and changing channels. Then press the Off button at the top of your Harmony. It should turn off the TV and the AVR. Press the Watch TV Activity again. Press Off again.


If everything is working correctly, now setup the Watch DVD Activity. Tell the Activity to use your TV, AVR and Blu-ray player. Tell it the AVR adjusts the volume. Update your Harmony and test it. Press the Watch DVD button. It should turn on your TV, the Blu-ray, and the AVR. Try a disc. Press Off on your Harmony.


Hopefully everything worked correctly so far.


Next, press Watch TV. The TV and AVR should turn on and inputs adjust themselves. The Comcast box _may_ be out of sync at this point. Because we updated the Harmony it assumes that everything is off and it may toggle your Comcast box the first time. If the Comcast box is not on use Help to turn it on. It will now be in sync with the Harmony.


You should be in business now and ready to download icons for your most often watched channels.










Bernie


----------



## ccotenj

a hint when it comes to cable boxes...


just leave it on... technically speaking, it's "on" all the time anyway, even if you turn it off... that's one less toad device you gotta deal with...


----------



## jehingr

One more question Erickson00 - do you have the CEC control turned off on all your devices (KuroLink for Pio, etc.). This feature is supposed to make your equipment work together, but will confuse the Harmony.


Just one more thing to think about.


----------



## margoba

If I wanted two identically configured Harmony One remotes, could I just buy two of them, set up ONE account online, and download my configuration to both H1 remotes? Or is there some kind of electronic serial number that links each H1 to it's own online account?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## margoba

I have Time Warner cable, with a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box (with Navigator). Does anybody here have a picture of how the H1 screen looks when setup for this cable box?


Thanks in advance,

-barry


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Does it really matter what the default layout is? You can set it up any way you like. I never use harmony's default config for anything because it's usually terrible and has many redundant, poorly named and poorly organized pages of functions. Besides, you'll rarely ever use device mode anyway. If somebody gave you a screen shot, wouldn't you need all the pages and not just the first one?


----------



## ccotenj

+1... the first thing i do when programming a harmony remote is delete all the commands i'll never use and set up the softkeys so they make "sense"...


it's not hard...


----------



## margoba

I'm looking for some help in imagining how I would use the H1 to control the 8300HD. A picture or the standard layout, or anybody's custom layout would help my thought process. I'm a button oriented person, and I'm having trouble convincing myself that I would be happy with screens and pages. Yes, I guess even better would be a picture (or description) of all the pages.


-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18688841
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner cable, with a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box (with Navigator). Does anybody here have a picture of how the H1 screen looks when setup for this cable box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -barry





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18688983
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Does it really matter what the default layout is? You can set it up any way you like. I never use harmony's default config for anything because it's usually terrible and has many redundant, poorly named and poorly organized pages of functions. Besides, you'll rarely ever use device mode anyway. If somebody gave you a screen shot, wouldn't you need all the pages and not just the first one?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18689365
> 
> 
> +1... the first thing i do when programming a harmony remote is delete all the commands i'll never use and set up the softkeys so they make "sense"...
> 
> 
> it's not hard...



Another in agreement here... the default layouts are nearly useless and its relatively easy to make it however you want it to be. Forgive the quickie handheld pics, but FWIW here are my custom pages for my normal Watch TV activity... they incorporate commands from the TW DVR, AVR, TV and even my X10 lighting controller... to fit how I use the system:



















































I rarely ever need to leave the first (default) page.


Yes, I know, my battery is low and the clock is wrong.


----------



## margoba

Perfect. Thanks. Now, I think I'm beginning to understand how the screen(s) fit in with the buttons to make a coherent unti.


Thanks again,


-barry


----------



## margoba

jcalabria, I do have a question about your layout. On page 1, you appear to have a "Fav" soft button and a "Favorites" soft button. Is there a difference in what they do?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18689864
> 
> 
> jcalabria, I do have a question about your layout. On page 1, you appear to have a "Fav" soft button and a "Favorites" soft button. Is there a difference in what they do?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



Yes... "Fav" is a programmed soft key that duplicates the "Fav" key on the TW remote - it scrolls the box between favorites programmed in the TW STB. "Favorites" is a hard coded Harmony mode switch that toggles the display between "Command" mode (which are the pages you see above) and "Favorites" mode, which is up to four pages of favorite channels w/ icons programmed in the remote itself:











Note that the label that originally said "Favorites" now says "Commands" so you can switch back to the custom button/command pages. (There is a setup option to change whether Commands or Favorites are the default display.)


Although there is a four page limit for favorite icons within a single activity, you can be somewhat creative and have multiple Watch TV activities that are identical except for the favorites contained within them... e.g., Hubby's TV & Wifey's TV or Watch Sports & Watch Movies, etc. I don't use any of those, but I do have a Watch TV activity and a Music Choice activity which are (nearly) identical except that the MC activity is programmed with MC favorites. In addition to the different favorites, the MC activity also has additional startup and shutdown commands to change the AVRs audio mode and to start up on the Classic Rock MC channel and also to return to a TV channel and the appropriate audio mode upon exit of the MC activity. I actually have two Music Choice activities... one with the TV on and one with it off.


----------



## five

Prebuyer Questions:


I have an unusal setup:

Coax: cable/qam tuner

HDMI1: blu ray player

HDMI2: wd hd tv player

HDMI3: sling catcher


(Currently no AVR.)


Basically my question: can you setup favorite channels across devices? If it's a local channel (ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS) I want it to use the qam tuner, if it's anything else I want it to use the slingcatcher.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


if i understand your question correctly, the answer is no...


you'd need to set up 2 activities, i.e. a "watch qam" and a "watch slingcatcher"...


the issue really isn't "can you setup favorite channels across devices"... the issue is that when you set up an activity, you can't tell it that you have two distinct sources for your input...


----------



## i-love-money

That's not true, you can add any device you have to any Activity. However, you can't set up "Favorite Channels (with icons)" across multiple inputs, and you can't set up macros within it either.


The best solution I could find for you would be to set up your Activity with the Slingbox as your primary input. Add the cable tuner when it gives you the option to "manage devices for this activity".


Then you can set up the "Favortites" with your Slingbox channels. On your normal "Commands" screen you can set up macros that will tune your cable box to the right channel and switch your TV to the right input to view them. You can't do this with the "Favorites", so you'll have to use a hard or soft button to change the TV input back to the Slingbox.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


- sure, you can add any device you want to to any activity...


- sure, you can "kludge something up" that "might" work, assuming you get all of the delays right, and you point the remote long enough, and so on...


my original statement still stands... when setting up an activity, you can't have two different sources to "change channels"...


doing it the way you suggest would cause nothing but headaches...


----------



## i-love-money

No more of a headache then I'm sure he has now.


It sounds like he uses his Slingbox primarily, so it makes sense to set up the Watch TV Activity with that in mind, while adding the cable box as a second input so he doesn't have to switch activitys or go into Device Mode.


----------



## looking2good

What is the standard distance of throw for this remote, before needing the RF extender. My AV closet is directly behind my game room wall. Will it go threw the wall and into the closet?


I want to set it up to run the following


Sony STR-DH800(will it control all the functions)


----------



## ccotenj

if it's on the other side of a wall, it will require the rf model, regardless of distance...


ir doesn't penetrate walls...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i-love-money* /forum/post/18692103
> 
> 
> No more of a headache then I'm sure he has now.
> 
> 
> It sounds like he uses his Slingbox primarily, so it makes sense to set up the Watch TV Activity with that in mind, while adding the cable box as a second input so he doesn't have to switch activitys or go into Device Mode.



code it out and make it work reliably and send it to him then...


it's not nearly as simple as you would like to make it sound... it CAN be kludged up (heck, virtually anything can be kludged up), but it's not a good idea... it will be unreliable and there is NOTHING worse for WAF/SOAF than an unreliable remote...


----------



## margoba

Thanks so much for the detailed answer. You've been really helpful, but I do have one more question. With my current remote, Harmony 300, I find that, occasionally, when I turn on the system, the TV does not properly receive the ON command. Maybe I'm just lazy in my pointing style, maybe the emitter is a bit weak, maybe it pauses between sending signals and I put down the remote too soon. Whatever the problem, I do find myself with the TV still off. The H300 is device oriented, so it's pretty easy to press the TV button and turn the TV on.


How difficult is it, on the H1, to go to device mode and turn the TV on? Will the remote get "confused" about the state of the TV?


Thanks,

-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18690263
> 
> 
> Yes... "Fav" is a programmed soft key that duplicates the "Fav" key on the TW remote - it scrolls the box between favorites programmed in the TW STB. "Favorites" is a hard coded Harmony mode switch that toggles the display between "Command" mode (which are the pages you see above) and "Favorites" mode, which is up to four pages of favorite channels w/ icons programmed in the remote itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the label that originally said "Favorites" now says "Commands" so you can switch back to the custom button/command pages. (There is a setup option to change whether Commands or Favorites are the default display.)
> 
> 
> Although there is a four page limit for favorite icons within a single activity, you can be somewhat creative and have multiple Watch TV activities that are identical except for the favorites contained within them... e.g., Hubby's TV & Wifey's TV or Watch Sports & Watch Movies, etc. I don't use any of those, but I do have a Watch TV activity and a Music Choice activity which are (nearly) identical except that the MC activity is programmed with MC favorites. In addition to the different favorites, the MC activity also has additional startup and shutdown commands to change the AVRs audio mode and to start up on the Classic Rock MC channel and also to return to a TV channel and the appropriate audio mode upon exit of the MC activity. I actually have two Music Choice activities... one with the TV on and one with it off.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18688830
> 
> 
> If I wanted two identically configured Harmony One remotes, could I just buy two of them, set up ONE account online, and download my configuration to both H1 remotes? Or is there some kind of electronic serial number that links each H1 to it's own online account?



Each Harmony remote needs its own account.


Once you get one remote set up the way you want it, you can contact Logitech support and ask them to "clone" your account. This will make an identical copy of your account you can use for the second remote. But once this is done, it's up to you to keep any subsequent changes in sync manually.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18692776
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the detailed answer. You've been really helpful, but I do have one more question. With my current remote, Harmony 300, I find that, occasionally, when I turn on the system, the TV does not properly receive the ON command. Maybe I'm just lazy in my pointing style, maybe the emitter is a bit weak, maybe it pauses between sending signals and I put down the remote too soon. Whatever the problem, I do find myself with the TV still off. The H300 is device oriented, so it's pretty easy to press the TV button and turn the TV on.
> 
> 
> How difficult is it, on the H1, to go to device mode and turn the TV on? Will the remote get "confused" about the state of the TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



one of the beauties of harmony remotes is the "help" button...










you don't need to go into the device mode to turn on the tv if it doesn't turn on the first time... just hit help...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18692776
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the detailed answer. You've been really helpful, but I do have one more question. With my current remote, Harmony 300, I find that, occasionally, when I turn on the system, the TV does not properly receive the ON command. Maybe I'm just lazy in my pointing style, maybe the emitter is a bit weak, maybe it pauses between sending signals and I put down the remote too soon. Whatever the problem, I do find myself with the TV still off. The H300 is device oriented, so it's pretty easy to press the TV button and turn the TV on.
> 
> 
> How difficult is it, on the H1, to go to device mode and turn the TV on? Will the remote get "confused" about the state of the TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry


_IF_ your TV (or any other device) supports discrete power commands (and you setup the remote to use them), all you have to do to correct and re-sync the power states is to hit the Help button... the first thing the One does when you hit Help is resend all discrete power and input commands. It does not re-send toggled power or sequential input commands because this can screw things up worse than they probably are.


If you have devices that use Power Toggles, the Help button can still correct things... after you hit help and it resends the discrete commands, it will ask you if that corrected the problem... if you answer "No", it will begin a series of questions about each device until it determines the problem and corrects it. This works fine for casual users, but I find it rather tedious to go through all the questions when I know what's wrong and how to correct it.


The only device I have that does not support discrete power is my cable DVR. I have programmed the typically unused + key (to the right of "0") as a DVR power button in all activities that use the DVR. This allows me to fix an obvious problem without playing twenty questions with the remote or entering device mode. You can program ANY button in an activity, hard or soft, as your emergency power button (well... not THE power button, lol). If I was unlucky enough to have several non-discrete devices in an activity, I would add a "Power" page to the custom buttons that had all of the necessary power buttons in one place.


BTW... if you use ANY means other than normal Activity startup/shutdown to change power states (e.g., OE remote, Device Mode, custom power buttons, etc), the Harmony will lose track of power states. However, if its already out of sync because your dog walked in front of the remote at the wrong time, then all you are doing is manually re-syncing things.


----------



## five




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18690443
> 
> 
> you'd need to set up 2 activities, i.e. a "watch qam" and a "watch slingcatcher"



If I set it up like that, as two activities, could they each have favorite icons?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


sure...


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18689849
> 
> 
> Perfect. Thanks. Now, I think I'm beginning to understand how the screen(s) fit in with the buttons to make a coherent unti.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> -barry



That layout looks good, but I find that I rarely access all of those 8300HD features. So I made extra "soft" pages with just the features I access all the time to keep from having to jump among them. The little-used 8300 features can be accessed by choosing the box from the DEVICES list and using the soft keys found there.


----------



## margoba

Thanks for the info. It's a bit convoluted, but it will work for me. It sure would be nice if they decided to add "remote management" to the account web site(s).


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/18692828
> 
> 
> Each Harmony remote needs its own account.
> 
> 
> Once you get one remote set up the way you want it, you can contact Logitech support and ask them to "clone" your account. This will make an identical copy of your account you can use for the second remote. But once this is done, it's up to you to keep any subsequent changes in sync manually.


----------



## margoba

Thanks. That clears things up quite a bit. Now, I just have to decide if I'm willing to pull the trigger and buy one. 


Thanks also to everybody who contributed to my part of this thread. As usual, the user community is extremely helpful.


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18692908
> 
> _IF_ your TV (or any other device) supports discrete power commands (and you setup the remote to use them), all you have to do to correct and re-sync the power states is to hit the Help button... the first thing the One does when you hit Help is resend all discrete power and input commands. It does not re-send toggled power or sequential input commands because this can screw things up worse than they probably are.
> 
> 
> If you have devices that use Power Toggles, the Help button can still correct things... after you hit help and it resends the discrete commands, it will ask you if that corrected the problem... if you answer "No", it will begin a series of questions about each device until it determines the problem and corrects it. This works fine for casual users, but I find it rather tedious to go through all the questions when I know what's wrong and how to correct it.
> 
> 
> The only device I have that does not support discrete power is my cable DVR. I have programmed the typically unused + key (to the right of "0") as a DVR power button in all activities that use the DVR. This allows me to fix an obvious problem without playing twenty questions with the remote or entering device mode. You can program ANY button in an activity, hard or soft, as your emergency power button (well... not THE power button, lol). If I was unlucky enough to have several non-discrete devices in an activity, I would add a "Power" page to the custom buttons that had all of the necessary power buttons in one place.
> 
> 
> BTW... if you use ANY means other than normal Activity startup/shutdown to change power states (e.g., OE remote, Device Mode, custom power buttons, etc), the Harmony will lose track of power states. However, if its already out of sync because your dog walked in front of the remote at the wrong time, then all you are doing is manually re-syncing things.


----------



## OldGatorDelt

Perhaps I'm just lucky, but I have two H-1s and update both of them from the same account.... It appears to have been working well for almost a year in that fashion....


----------



## tractng

Can somebody advise the sequence to turn on my devices. I just got a new a panasonic BD replacing the samsung and in the mood to reprogram.


I have two activities for now.



-------

Watch TV:


Turn on AVR 805

Turn on Cable box

Turn on Projector



Watch Movies:


Turn on AVR 805

Turn on BD player

Turn on Projector


In the past, i never turned off the cable box but now I realized it sits there with lots of heat and wasting energy.


Thanks,

tnt


----------



## jcalabria

The general rule of thumb for HDMI chains is to start at the display and work your back up the chain to the source device.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/18703597
> 
> 
> Can somebody advise the sequence to turn on my devices. I just got a new a panasonic BD replacing the samsung and in the mood to reprogram.
> 
> 
> I have two activities for now.
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Watch TV:
> 
> 
> Turn on AVR 805
> 
> Turn on Cable box
> 
> Turn on Projector
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Movies:
> 
> 
> Turn on AVR 805
> 
> Turn on BD player
> 
> Turn on Projector
> 
> 
> In the past, i never turned off the cable box but now I realized it sits there with lots of heat and wasting energy.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tnt


----------



## tractng

Hello,


I just recently removed my "Watch DVD" because I replaced my bluray player. Now my activity doesn't turn on the projector.


My "Watch Tv" works fine. When I reviewed the settings, i see a "Power toggle command is sent to the Epson Project".


How do I go to add this to my "Watch DVD" activity? Its been so long time I have done the program.


Thanks,

Tnt


----------



## DaveMachin

If you want both remotes to always be exactly the same then you don't need a second account. I've got two H1's and I'm using one account for them both. Just sync the first, then unplug it, plug the other in and sync again. Both end up being the same and the software doesn't know that there's two different remotes involved.


I've another Harmony that I want to have different settings and for that one I need a second account.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/18692828
> 
> 
> Each Harmony remote needs its own account.
> 
> 
> Once you get one remote set up the way you want it, you can contact Logitech support and ask them to "clone" your account. This will make an identical copy of your account you can use for the second remote. But once this is done, it's up to you to keep any subsequent changes in sync manually.


----------



## C.D.

hi squareyes,


i dont know if you are still taking requests for channel icons, but i would really apreciate a logo for the "Rogers on demand" channel


anylogo would work for me really, possibly Rogers logo in red with the words ON DEMAND below or something like that.


thanks a lot.


Charles


----------



## joe1515

I need to reboot my remote and I can not remove my battery. I searched the forum and found other owners with the same swollen batter problem. Has any figured out how to get the battery out?


Joe


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe1515* /forum/post/18735853
> 
> 
> I need to reboot my remote and I can not remove my battery. I searched the forum and found other owners with the same swollen batter problem. Has any figured out how to get the battery out?
> 
> 
> Joe



I've never had to do it, but I understand it involves lots of careful prying.


----------



## StuJac

I used a butter knife.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18735951
> 
> 
> I used a butter knife.



If surgery is your profession, please quit your day job.


----------



## pbarach

Several websites (e.g., gizmodo.com) have headlined Logitech's recent affiliation with Google TV to mean that Logitech is "replacing" the Harmony remotes with a Google TV box that will be controlled from an Android or iphone device. But Logitech's product announcement does not say they are actually discontinuing the remotes. Anybody have any more info on this?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


maybe "added to" their product line...


but i can't see logitech throwing away the HUGE market share of people who won't have a google box/smart phone combination... that wouldn't seem to make very good business sense...


----------



## bplewis24

If Logitech scraps their Harmony remote line, you can have my life savings. It might be just enough to buy a couple Harmony 900s.


Brandon


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I was just reading about this Google TV / Logitech deal this weekend over on my Android site.
http://phandroid.com/2010/06/04/logi...timate-remote/ 


They link to Logitech's page: http://blog.logitech.com/2010/06/04/...-harmony-link/ 


Seems interesting. I can't say I see this negating the Harmony line of remotes. People on here whine about the touchscreen aspect of the H1. Imagine them going to a complete touchscreen interface!


----------



## kevinmscs

Hi all,


Can someone confirm if the activities are able to turn the receiver to a function or a TV to an input?


Example 1:


Activity 1: Watch cable

-Turn on cable box

-Turn on TV

-Turn on receiver

-Turn receiver to "cable" input


Activity 2: Watch bluray

-Turn on bluray player

-Turn on TV

-Turn on receiver

-Turn receiver to "bluray" input


Example 2:


Activity 1: Watch TV thru antenna

-Turn on TV

-Turn TV to antenna input


Activity 2: Watch TV thru cable

-Turn on TV

-Turn TV to cable input


Thanks


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18743432
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm if the activities are able to turn the receiver to a function or a TV to an input?
> 
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> 
> Activity 1: Watch cable
> 
> -Turn on cable box
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn on receiver
> 
> -Turn receiver to "cable" input
> 
> 
> Activity 2: Watch bluray
> 
> -Turn on bluray player
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn on receiver
> 
> -Turn receiver to "bluray" input
> 
> 
> Example 2:
> 
> 
> Activity 1: Watch TV thru antenna
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn TV to antenna input
> 
> 
> Activity 2: Watch TV thru cable
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn TV to cable input
> 
> 
> Thanks



I ended up replying over here anyway.. but yes.. the Harmony can do all those things. Each one would be it's own activity and is started with just one key press. For each activity you specify the tv input and the receiver input, the remote does the rest.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyeballer* /forum/post/18743475
> 
> 
> I ended up replying over here anyway.. but yes.. the Harmony can do all those things. Each one would be it's own activity and is started with just one key press. For each activity you specify the tv input and the receiver input, the remote does the rest.



Ok thanks again. I just wanted to make sure because i have parents who cannot use multiple remotes.


I think i need one of these asap.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18743432
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm if the activities are able to turn the receiver to a function or a TV to an input?
> 
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> 
> Activity 1: Watch cable
> 
> -Turn on cable box
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn on receiver
> 
> -Turn receiver to "cable" input
> 
> 
> Activity 2: Watch bluray
> 
> -Turn on bluray player
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn on receiver
> 
> -Turn receiver to "bluray" input
> 
> 
> Example 2:
> 
> 
> Activity 1: Watch TV thru antenna
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn TV to antenna input
> 
> 
> Activity 2: Watch TV thru cable
> 
> -Turn on TV
> 
> -Turn TV to cable input
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that is exactly what Activities do.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18743534
> 
> 
> Yes, that is exactly what Activities do.



I need to get a PS3 receiver to get PS3 to work?


----------



## movie_fan

Yes. Something like a Nyko BluWave.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movie_fan* /forum/post/18743594
> 
> 
> Yes. Something like a Nyko BluWave.



No, i meant something like this:


Harmony® Adapter for PLAYSTATION®3


because i dont want another remote except the Harmony.


----------



## movie_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18743617
> 
> 
> No, i meant something like this:
> 
> 
> Harmony® Adapter for PLAYSTATION®3
> 
> 
> because i dont want another remote except the Harmony.



Yes, or that one.


Both work with the Harmony remotes.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


The nyko is a cheap alternative to the harmony adapter. You don't use the nyko remote, only the dongle. And for the record, just about any $20 (or less) universal remote can do those activity macros. You only have 4 devices and 4 macros. My parents can barely read the LCD on the harmony anyway, so it's just as well to use 4 buttons on a cheap remote for the activities.


----------



## 120inna55

@ kevinmscs: yes.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18743629
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> The nyko is a cheap alternative to the harmony adapter. You don't use the nyko remote, only the dongle. And for the record, just about any $20 (or less) universal remote can do those activity macros. You only have 4 devices and 4 macros. My parents can barely read the LCD on the harmony anyway, so it's just as well to use 4 buttons on a cheap remote for the activities.



Oh i c. So buy the remote just to take advantage of the dongle for IR receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18743791
> 
> 
> @ kevinmscs: yes.



Thanks


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18743490
> 
> 
> Ok thanks again. I just wanted to make sure because i have parents who cannot use multiple remotes.
> 
> 
> I think i need one of these asap.



It's the perfect solution to this situation. Just make sure that they know to point the remote at their equipment when operating it, and that they know when and how to use the remote's HELP key (which fixes things if one of the Harmony's signals isn't received for some reason). I had seven remotes, and now they are all stowed away except for the occasional need to reconfigure the settings on a component in my system.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movie_fan* /forum/post/18743594
> 
> 
> Yes. Something like a Nyko BluWave.



To better understand this:


- Need this to use the dongle - which is USB - to receive IF signal from the Harmony.


1. Now does this work when the PS3 is in OFF mode?


2. It will take up 1 USB port?


Compared to the Logitech IF adapter. seems like this one does not require hookup up to the PS3, only connected by bluetooth?


Disadvantage of course if the cost of the Harmony adapter...


----------



## barry1me

anyone have luck using a Harmony one and use it with a 2 wire wireless remote for a ceiling fan? I would like to be able to turn on/off the fan as well as turn on/off the fan light.


----------



## groveb

I have a question for those who have been working the Harmony one for some time. I want to set up an activity for watching TV but because I am not putting my sat reciever into the remote (its set for RF and is in another room, also is always turned on) it won't let me use the watch TV button, keeps trying to get me to add something that can change channels. I have tricked by setting up multiple watch DVD functions with an added step of turning the DVD player off after it turns on but this is kind of a mickey mouse setup for a $200 remote.


Any suggestions on how to better approach this ?


----------



## pbarach

If the fan uses an infrared remote, you can probably train the Harmony to run it. But most fan remotes use radio frequency and not IR.


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groveb* /forum/post/18744553
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who have been working the Harmony one for some time. I want to set up an activity for watching TV but because I am not putting my sat reciever into the remote (its set for RF and is in another room, also is always turned on) it won't let me use the watch TV button, keeps trying to get me to add something that can change channels. I have tricked by setting up multiple watch DVD functions with an added step of turning the DVD player off after it turns on but this is kind of a mickey mouse setup for a $200 remote.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to better approach this ?



Why not just tell it you use the tv to change channels. But then not use the buttons? Or, go into the activity and customize buttons and set the channels buttons to "none."


Or add the sat box, and under power options, set it to "I leave this on all the time."


As long as it switches the tv (and/or AVR) to the right inputs then that's all you need right?


----------



## groveb

You are correct, the trick was to add the SAT receivers before starting a new activity and set the power to always on.


----------



## barry1me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/18744613
> 
> 
> If the fan uses an infrared remote, you can probably train the Harmony to run it. But most fan remotes use radio frequency and not IR.



good point I do believe the fan is on frequency. So the Harmony one only works with IR? Does that mean I need to have all of my av components hooked up to an IR reciever?


----------



## mdavej

You're kidding, right?


----------



## barry1me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18747031
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?



If you are reffering to me then no Im not kidding. Im a newb to this so please excuse my ignorance. I planned to get this remote in about a month to use for TV, PS3, cable, AVR, and possibly the fan. I didnt recall seeing that this was an IR only remote


----------



## mdavej

The One is IR only. Some remotes do RF as well, but only work with their own RF receivers, not any other RF devices (99.9% of the time). All your devices are IR (except the PS3 and fan). Since the part about the IR receiver didn't make any sense, I thought you were kidding.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry1me* /forum/post/18747360
> 
> 
> If you are reffering to me then no Im not kidding. Im a newb to this so please excuse my ignorance. I planned to get this remote in about a month to use for TV, PS3, cable, AVR, and possibly the fan. I didnt recall seeing that this was an IR only remote



I was a n00b once . . .










The majority of remotes out there are IR. Your TV, VCR, DVD, DVR, etc remotes are all IR. The other main option is RF. Things like your ceiling fans, dimmer switches, etc are likely RF. RF is nice because it doesn't require line of site, meaning you don't have to aim it at the device. But in order for your TV, DVR, etc to use RF, you need to get an additional device, to translate the remote's RF to the device's IR.


Now to further confuse you, we're starting to see some Bluetooth remotes out there. Not remotes so much, but your PS3, Wii's, etc use Bluetooth technology. Much like RF, you need something to go from the remote's IR to the PS3's Bluetooth.


In your situation, the IR remote (Logitech H1) will work perfectly for your TV, Cable, and AVR. You will need a bluetooth dongle (see above discussions) for your PS3. You will also need something to accommodate your ceiling fan.


Good luck. And the only stupid question is the one not asked!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry1me* /forum/post/18747360
> 
> 
> If you are reffering to me then no Im not kidding. Im a newb to this so please excuse my ignorance. I planned to get this remote in about a month to use for TV, PS3, cable, AVR, and possibly the fan. I didnt recall seeing that this was an IR only remote



Take a look at the Harmony 900. It can transmit RF. When you go to the Logitech webpage there is a compatibility check and you can even see if your fan is listed.


----------



## b_scott

i'm not sure how this googletv/harmony iphone app works. How does Google TV control all your regular HT boxes after Harmony send the wireless network commands? IR wire sensors stuck to all your HT equipment?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18747879
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Harmony 900. It can transmit RF. When you go to the Logitech webpage there is a compatibility check and you can even see if your fan is listed.



Good advice on the compatibility check, but the 900 can't control any RF fan, or RF anything for that matter. No universal remote can. As others have said, RF remotes only talk to their own receivers, not other RF controlled devices. OP needs an IR controlled fan or some other home automation control that can at least talk to an IR bridge of some kind, like X10, Insteon, etc.


There is only one universal that can talk native RF to a third party RF device, and that's the Xsight Touch. It can control one DirecTV receiver via RF.


----------



## tstack77

Just picked up a H1, how do I customize the activity icons? I can only see the option for custom icons with channels...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tstack77* /forum/post/18748789
> 
> 
> Just picked up a H1, how do I customize the activity icons? I can only see the option for custom icons with channels...



You cannot customize the Activity icons... only favorite channel icons are user customizable.


----------



## barry1me

thanks guys for the info. I had confused IR and RF







It all makes sense now.


----------



## Skram0

I've had my Harmony One for a few years now. Works great. The only problem I have with it is the time keeps getting off. Probably after about 3-4 weeks it will end up about a 1 minute slow. After many more weeks and sometimes it can be 4 to 5 minutes off from the real time. I'll have to attach it to the computer for an update or change it manually to sync the clock back up.


Every time I try a firmware update for it, I hope they fix my clock issue. Has anyone else experienced a slow/fast clock time on their remote?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/18749945
> 
> 
> ...Has anyone else experienced a slow/fast clock time on their remote?



Yes.


----------



## waltah

has anyone found a solution for contorlling a ps3 wit the harmony one? if so i apologize. have not done a search yet. $50 for the logitech adapter is kind of silly, are there other options? (3rd party)


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltah* /forum/post/18752222
> 
> 
> has anyone found a solution for contorlling a ps3 wit the harmony one? if so i apologize. have not done a search yet. $50 for the logitech adapter is kind of silly, are there other options? (3rd party)



You're probably not gonna find a simple and/or elegant solution for less than $50.


----------



## mdavej

$15 nyko bluwave works pretty well, but lacks a power command. But I've often wondered, if sony wants the PS3 platform to be a mainstream blu-ray player so badly, then why do they continue to refuse to put a 25 cent IR receiver on it?


----------



## margoba

Just thinking out loud.


I just got a Harmony One, and 75% of the time I just watch TV. Wouldn't it be nice if I could somehow make the "Watch TV" activity the default activity, and then, if everything were turned off, the off button could start up the default activity.


I still find the virtual buttons a bit hard to get used to. I'd much prefer to turn my system on without having to look at the remote.


-barry


----------



## mdavej

You can't do what you're asking. But you may be happier with a remote with hard activity buttons that you don't have to look at, like the 700 and many earlier models. On the 700 you can run 3 activities by feel. Of course you lose the One's touch screen and some screen real estate, but if you'd rather avoid the LCD, you'll never miss it.


----------



## margoba

Good idea. The 700 looks like a pretty good option. I do have a couple of questions for somebody who has actually used both the 700 and the H1. Mainly how do the remotes compare size-wise? Are they similarly sized? Are the buttons laid out simiilarly?


I currently have both the H1 and the 300. They are laid out similarly, but the H1 is somewhat larger, making it a much better fit for my hands.


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## Daranman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltah* /forum/post/18752222
> 
> 
> has anyone found a solution for contorlling a ps3 wit the harmony one? if so i apologize. have not done a search yet. $50 for the logitech adapter is kind of silly, are there other options? (3rd party)



I don't know if they are easily found now, but I have a Mad Catz HDMI switcher unit with fan that is form fit to the side of the non-slim PS3. Fry's had them on clearance for $15 a number of months ago. It doesn't have a power on for the PS3, and will take up one of USB spots, and I had re-learn in "raw" some of the controller buttons, but works fine on my Harmony One, and I now can switch the PS3 with two other HDMI devices into my sole HDMI on my set.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/18749945
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for a few years now. Works great. The only problem I have with it is the time keeps getting off. Probably after about 3-4 weeks it will end up about a 1 minute slow. After many more weeks and sometimes it can be 4 to 5 minutes off from the real time. I'll have to attach it to the computer for an update or change it manually to sync the clock back up.
> 
> 
> Every time I try a firmware update for it, I hope they fix my clock issue. Has anyone else experienced a slow/fast clock time on their remote?



All the time.


----------



## StuJac

Ditto-all the time.


----------



## bizwiz41

Hello All,


I'm considering a Harmony for use by the family. In short I'm looking for the most "user friendly" remote that the family can "understand". I have several Comcast & Atlas remotes "programmed" to do everything, including macros, but....the family can never seem to remember which button to push, etc.


So, my question is this, on the "activites" functions, are these set up as discrete codes, or are they of a toggle function nature? For example, if they press "Watch TV", and say the audio receiver does not turn on due to a blocked signal somehow, will pressing "watch TV" turn on only the audio? I'm simply wondering how these activites are programmed, and in what fashion.


Also, any suggestions on which Harmony is the overall best, and specifically the most "user friendly" for family, guests, etc. are greatly appreciated!!


Thanks


----------



## jcalabria

Yeah... good thing the clock is small and easy to ignore it's existence.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizwiz41* /forum/post/18757184
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I'm considering a Harmony for use by the family. In short I'm looking for the most "user friendly" remote that the family can "understand". I have several Comcast & Atlas remotes "programmed" to do everything, including macros, but....the family can never seem to remember which button to push, etc.
> 
> 
> So, my question is this, on the "activites" functions, are these set up as discrete codes, or are they of a toggle function nature? For example, if they press "Watch TV", and say the audio receiver does not turn on due to a blocked signal somehow, will pressing "watch TV" turn on only the audio? I'm simply wondering how these activites are programmed, and in what fashion.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on which Harmony is the overall best, and specifically the most "user friendly" for family, guests, etc. are greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



No-if the activity doesn't completely work they would hit the "help" button and it would check status of things and make corrections.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizwiz41* /forum/post/18757184
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I'm considering a Harmony for use by the family. In short I'm looking for the most "user friendly" remote that the family can "understand". I have several Comcast & Atlas remotes "programmed" to do everything, including macros, but....the family can never seem to remember which button to push, etc.
> 
> 
> So, my question is this, on the "activites" functions, are these set up as discrete codes, or are they of a toggle function nature? For example, if they press "Watch TV", and say the audio receiver does not turn on due to a blocked signal somehow, will pressing "watch TV" turn on only the audio? I'm simply wondering how these activites are programmed, and in what fashion.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on which Harmony is the overall best, and specifically the most "user friendly" for family, guests, etc. are greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



It can (and should) be discrete if your devices support it. The standard Harmony database for most devices typically includes discrete power and input if the device support them, BUT the default setups do not always use them... you have to go into the power and input settings and change a few settings.


In general, the Harmony setup involves entering model information for your devices, then adding activities that configure the devices and the remote to perform a particular task. I STRONGLY recommend against using the "Let Harmony set up activities based on your devices" option... instead, use the "manual" activity setup process... which isn't very manual at all. When you tell it to set up a "Watch TV" activity, it will ask you a series of questions such as "Which device will tune channels" and you check off the correct one (TV, STB, VCR, etc), "Which device will control the volume" (TV, AVR, etc), "What Input does the TV need to be set to?" (HDMI1, HDMI2, Component1, etc), and so on.


The advantage to setting up the Activities manually this way is that you avoid having the software "guess" about how your system is configured, and you avoid the frustration of trying to reverse engineer what those guesses were when the auto setup activities don't work correctly. After you have answered all the questions. the software automatically creates a startup (and shutdown) sequence that configures all of your equipment for that activity.


It also sets up a default set of hard and soft buttons for that activity... but these are completely customizable to add/change any command to (almost) any button. If you find yourself needing to access device mode or the OE remote on a regular basis to access a function that the default configuration missed, then just add it to the activity.


If your system requires it, you can custom tune to a much greater degree... suppose you desire a certain audio mode be set on your AVR for watching TV, then you can add that command manually to the startup sequence so you don't have to do it manually every time. In my case, I have an AVR with multiple HDMI outputs, which I take advantage of even though I have only one display device, to allow me to calibrate the display differently for different sources. The normal Harmony setup does not include AVR output commands, but it was quite simple to add the appropriate HDMI output command to the startup sequence and also a command to reset the output when that activity is complete. My system is fairly complex, but my decidedly non-technical wife and daughter can easily use the system because the Harmony takes care of everything for them... inputs, outputs, audio modes, cable vs OTA tuning modes, even their own set of personal favorite channels. All they do is press one button and they are set.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizwiz41* /forum/post/18757184
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I'm considering a Harmony for use by the family. In short I'm looking for the most "user friendly" remote that the family can "understand". I have several Comcast & Atlas remotes "programmed" to do everything, including macros, but....the family can never seem to remember which button to push, etc.
> 
> 
> So, my question is this, on the "activites" functions, are these set up as discrete codes, or are they of a toggle function nature? For example, if they press "Watch TV", and say the audio receiver does not turn on due to a blocked signal somehow, will pressing "watch TV" turn on only the audio? I'm simply wondering how these activites are programmed, and in what fashion.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on which Harmony is the overall best, and specifically the most "user friendly" for family, guests, etc. are greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



Since you already use comcast and atlas remotes successfully, have you ever considered JP1 and extenders? That solves a lot of usability problems. That way you can make your activities very intuitive. Watch TV can just be a long press of TV, Watch Movie can be a long press of DVD, etc. Instead of pressing Help, all you have to do is run your activity again. ToadTog logic will remember your device states. Another benefit is that your macros can run extremely fast, eliminating the need to hold the remote still when running activities. A JP1 cable is much cheaper than any harmony remote. This is coming from a JP1 AND Harmony fan.


----------



## bizwiz41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18757860
> 
> 
> Since you already use comcast and atlas remotes successfully, have you ever considered JP1 and extenders? That solves a lot of usability problems. That way you can make your activities very intuitive. Watch TV can just be a long press of TV, Watch Movie can be a long press of DVD, etc. Instead of pressing Help, all you have to do is run your activity again. ToadTog logic will remember your device states. Another benefit is that your macros can run extremely fast, eliminating the need to hold the remote still when running activities. A JP1 cable is much cheaper than any harmony remote. This is coming from a JP1 AND Harmony fan.



I'm seriously considering this option of a JP1/extender configuration, in addition to a Harmony remote. The issue really comes down to "labeling", and again as "user friendly" as possible. I am certain I could set up the Comcast remotes to handle 95% of the activites (watching TV, playing one DVD) as you suggested. The VCR function (rarely used now) could be relagagted to the Atlas remotes. Even "music" could be programmed to the Atlas remotes (if they could remember the DVD function key is for music!).


I'm still trying to find the perfect balance of functionality and simplicity for the family. They love the macros for DVD & VCR use, and the macros to go back to TV afterwards. But I could use clearly labeled keys for "eject", On Demand", etc.


Thanks for the help, this will help me get to the answer!


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18757191
> 
> 
> Yeah... good thing the clock is small and easy to ignore it's existence.



Has anyone found a fix for this? Anyone talked with Logitech yet?

I'd like to have an accurate clock, since I don't have one visible, unless I press my Info button and if I'm wearing my contact lenses.


----------



## Nickoff

I just picked up a Denon ipod doc (ASD11R I think?) to connect to my 4310. Will I be able to control my ipod with the Harmony remote?


Do I need to add the ipod dock as a separate device?


Do I need to add the ipod (80G classic) as a separate device?


I have an activity set up now - "Listen to music on ipod" that turns on the 4310 selects the correct input and sets the 4310 to stereo output, but I still have to go up and turn on the ipod and manually select the playlist etc (I'm currently using the standard ipod dock).


Can the harmony automate any of this when I connect the Denon dock?


Cheers


Nick


----------



## oman321

Whatever you do with the OEM remote you can do with the Harmony.


Does the Ipod dock have an IR receiver? Or is it controlled from the Receiver's IR receiver? If the new dock has it's own remote then you would need to add it as a device and set up activities accordingly. If the dock is controlled via the receiver's remote then you shouldn't have to set up a new activity as the remote keys should default to control the IPod. Good luck.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizwiz41* /forum/post/18759947
> 
> 
> ...I could use clearly labeled keys for "eject", On Demand", etc.



Shift-Stop (or long press stop) makes a great, intuitive "eject". And the RCA RCRP05B has an "on demand" button. It's only $15 and is JP1.3 just like your atlas. I've also seen other atlases with an On Demand button.


However, I completely understand where you're coming from about labeling. I have both JP1 and harmony remotes because some of my systems are too complex to remember all the functions like you said.


----------



## kevinmscs

ok just ordered the harmony one, hope this will solve all of my problems


----------



## 120inna55

Harmony's site went down this morning. Don't try to update.


----------



## movie_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18769366
> 
> 
> Harmony's site went down this morning. Don't try to update.



Yeah, I was needing it too...


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18769366
> 
> 
> Harmony's site went down this morning. Don't try to update.



cant even try, not allowing me to do anything, stuck at network connection test


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18769764
> 
> 
> cant even try, not allowing me to do anything, stuck at network connection test



That's why I said, "Don't try to update."


----------



## kevinmscs

My harmony one, when using an activity that only uses the TV, keeps turning on the AVR - I think its because the AVR has an HDMI pass-thru func or Audio-Return-channel func (Onkyo 608). I cant change it to NOT turn on the AVR.


Anyone knows how to tackle this issue?


Thanks


----------



## Nickoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18761226
> 
> 
> Whatever you do with the OEM remote you can do with the Harmony.
> 
> 
> Does the Ipod dock have an IR receiver? Or is it controlled from the Receiver's IR receiver? If the new dock has it's own remote then you would need to add it as a device and set up activities accordingly. If the dock is controlled via the receiver's remote then you shouldn't have to set up a new activity as the remote keys should default to control the IPod. Good luck.



Thanks for the advice. Tried to update by Harmony connection down recently. try again tomorrow.


Do you know how to add an eject command to the end of an activity sequence? What to open the BR player drawer at the end of the activity so i can pop in the disk and hit play..


Cheers


Nick


----------



## balboa dave

Do a review of your activity, click on "Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity," accept the defaults for the current setup, and you'll eventually get to the screen that allows you to add actions for both starting and leaving the activity.


----------



## fhidayat

FYI. The best price YTD. I bought mine at $199 back ini January. $147.99 is significantly a deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmo...TX4ZSJS73D8VPE 


*carry on*


----------



## StuJac

It's an absolute steal. I paid 174 and thought that was a great price; this can't be beat.


----------



## kevinmscs

does harmony one remote have serial number? do we need to register with logitech to get warranty?


----------



## Beason

Having a small problem, not sure how to fix this if its even possible. I recently bought a

Pio VSX-1020-K and I have a problem turning on and off components. When I turn on the receiver it won't switch over to the input I have selected. If I hit the help button it fixes it immediately. Only happens when turn off on one source and power on using a different source. Say I turn off the system when using the XBOX then turn the system back on using the PS3 Activity, the receiver still stay on the XBOX input. Any way to delay the time between the power on signal to the receiver and when it trys to switch inputs?


----------



## fhidayat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beason* /forum/post/18776864
> 
> 
> Having a small problem, not sure how to fix this if its even possible. I recently bought a
> 
> Pio VSX-1020-K and I have a problem turning on and off components. When I turn on the receiver it won't switch over to the input I have selected. If I hit the help button it fixes it immediately. Only happens when turn off on one source and power on using a different source. Say I turn off the system when using the XBOX then turn the system back on using the PS3 Activity, the receiver still stay on the XBOX input. Any way to delay the time between the power on signal to the receiver and when it trys to switch inputs?



Try increasing the inter-device delay for the activity.


----------



## miniharmony

Hi there. I'm using the Harmony One to control my HTPC base on the Mac Mini.


I managed to come up with a way to use the buttons on the Favorites screen for more then selecting channels. I can use these iconified buttons to open applications, run scripts and more:











I'm writing a set of tutorials that basically teach people how this can be done and much more.


Don't know if this has been explained before but here it is anyway:


See it in action:







Tutorials: http://miniharmony.blogspot.com


----------



## ssmike

Quick question:


Is a Harmony One overkill for my HT:


- Samsung 6400 LED

- OTA digital tv feed

- WDTV

- Pioneer Elite BD player

- Onkyo AVR


I'm a total noob for universal remotes, and would like something that my wife can use.......



Thanks.


Mike


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssmike* /forum/post/18783248
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> Is a Harmony One overkill for my HT:
> 
> 
> - Samsung 6400 LED
> 
> - OTA digital tv feed
> 
> - WDTV
> 
> - Pioneer Elite BD player
> 
> - Onkyo AVR
> 
> 
> I'm a total noob for universal remotes, and would like something that my wife can use.......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike



You're right on target. A Harmony remote is exactly what you want/need for your environment. Once you and your family have used it you will view it as a necessity.


The Harmony will let your wife (and you) simply touch one button to view over-the-air TV. The buttons on the remote will properly change channels, control the volume on your AVR and do everything else you might want to do when watching TV. When you want to watch a DVD instead you'll press one button and your DVD player will turn on, your TV and AVR will switch to the correct inputs and you're in business. And so on.


When watching TV, don't worry about remembering network icons numbers or keying in 4.1, etc. Just display the channel icons on the Harmony One and touch the channel you want to watch. (You can download the icons for free thanks to a generous member of this forum. See the first post.) It may be worth it for that feature alone!


----------



## ssmike

Thanks Bernie! Its en route!


----------



## barrysb

When entering an Activity, is there any limit to the number of action steps you can program? I know you can exceed the 5 steps available when programming a sequence, but how many more are available?


----------



## squareeyes

very nice mini!! as a mac user, i look forward to your tutorials and will check'em out at your blog later. would like to know scripting to allow custom icons for the ht commands! very cool!


----------



## illbenooneelse

First, I apologize if this question has been asked many times. I just went backwards through each post all the way to page 188 and saw no instance where a refurbished model was disscussed.


That said, onto my question...


A brand new Harmony One on Amazon sells for $146.99 and refurbished models are selling on TigerDirect for $121.99. Personally, I'm really liking the idea of saving $25.00 (hey, penny saved, right?). Has anyone out there ran into any significant problems with refurbs? Does anyone out there feel strongly, either for or against?


Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18790044
> 
> 
> First, I apologize if this question has been asked many times. I just went backwards through each post all the way to page 188 and saw no instance where a refurbished model was disscussed.
> 
> 
> That said, onto my question...
> 
> 
> A brand new Harmony One on Amazon sells for $146.99 and refurbished models are selling on TigerDirect for $121.99. Personally, I'm really liking the idea of saving $25.00 (hey, penny saved, right?). Has anyone out there ran into any significant problems with refurbs? Does anyone out there feel strongly, either for or against?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My One and first 880 were both new, but I have since purchased three 520s, a 550, two 610s and a second 880 as refurbs and never had any trouble with any of them. They all appeared new except that two of the 520s were missing their USB dust caps. They were all Logitech factory refurbs purchased from a variety of places including Tiger, Newegg and Amazon.


I have no reservations regarding the quality of Logitech refurbs... the real deciding factor is the warranty length and whether the longer warranty period is worth the extra $25. On a One, it just might be.


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18790125
> 
> 
> My One and first 880 were both new, but I have since purchased three 520s, a 550, two 610s and a second 880 as refurbs and never had any trouble with any of them. They all appeared new except that two of the 520s were missing their USB dust caps. They were all Logitech factory refurbs purchased from a variety of places including Tiger, Newegg and Amazon.
> 
> 
> I have no reservations regarding the quality of Logitech refurbs... the real deciding factor is the warranty length and whether the longer warranty period is worth the extra $25. On a One, it just might be.



I think the warranty issue at this price point is key. For me it's worth paying the $25 for the extra warranty (also doubled by the CC since it's a new product).


----------



## illbenooneelse

Thanks jcalabria and eyeballer. I appreciate the insight.


I just phoned over to TigerDirect for warranty clarification. Logitech offers a 90-day warranty program for their in-house refurbished Harmony One (the model for sale). To boot, TigerDirect has a no-questions-asked, 30-day full-refund return policy. What do you guys think?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18790239
> 
> 
> Thanks jcalabria and eyeballer. I appreciate the insight.
> 
> 
> I just phoned over to TigerDirect for warranty clarification. Logitech offers a 90-day warranty program for their in-house refurbished Harmony One (the model for sale). To boot, TigerDirect has a no-questions-asked, 30-day full-refund return policy. What do you guys think?



If it was $121 vs $180-$200 (typical historical street price for a One), then the refurb would tempt me... but $146 vs $121 leans me towards having the full year warranty of the new unit.


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18790239
> 
> 
> Thanks jcalabria and eyeballer. I appreciate the insight.
> 
> 
> I just phoned over to TigerDirect for warranty clarification. Logitech offers a 90-day warranty program for their in-house refurbished Harmony One (the model for sale). To boot, TigerDirect has a no-questions-asked, 30-day full-refund return policy. What do you guys think?



I think at this point it's down to you. Personal preference. Again, I like the 2 year warranty (1 year manufacturer, 1 year CC) especially when it's an item that's used every day.. Also I like "new" things... Having said that As jcalabria points out, Logitech refurbs seem to be just fine quality wise.


Your choice..


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, I've gotten a couple of refurb harmonys. All looked mint. One developed a problem with a key after a couple of months. Logitech sent me a replacement which has been working fine. And remember that used harmonys are a different animal altogether. I'd never buy used unless I trusted the seller 100%. There's always a chance a used remote was replaced under warranty and that it will be disabled in a few weeks.


----------



## illbenooneelse

Thanks a bunch for great advice everyone.


Yes - I, too, never buy used. However I think I am going to try my hand at the manufacturer refurbished model. If I come across any issues (major or minor), I'll be sure to keep everyone updated. Thanks again for the help. It's always a class-act here on AVS.


----------



## miniharmony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/18790034
> 
> 
> very nice mini!! as a mac user, i look forward to your tutorials and will check'em out at your blog later. would like to know scripting to allow custom icons for the ht commands! very cool!



Thank you man. What you have done in terms of sharing your knowledge actually inspired me to do the same. I think anyone that owns an Harmony One or better use the buttons you shared with us in your site, including me. So I'm actually in dept










It will take more time then what I would like but I prefer to share something complete and cool rather then half backed even if cool. The objective is the process to be as close to a no brainer as possible.


Cheers


Nuno


----------



## illbenooneelse

Ok, my apologies, but I'm back sooner than I thought I would be. Per my previous post, I decided to purchase a refurbished Harmony One and report back if I have any issues. I'm realizing now that I have a new issue that could be a potential deal breaker.


To start, my home theater in a nutshell...


i. Peripherals: Xbox 360, Cisco HD-DVR, Sony Blu-Ray Player

ii. All three peripherals are connected with their own HDMI to: Sony HT-CT100 (A/V receiver)

iii. Finally, the Sony A/V receiver is connected via single HDMI to Samsung PN58B560 (58" PDP)


When playing my Xbox 360, I like to set the Samsung HDTV to "Game Mode: On" - otherwise when watching cable or Blu-Rays, I prefer "Game Mode: Off." After setting up activity "Play Xbox 360" on the Harmony One *will I then be able to add in commands that switch my Samsung to "Game Mode: On" before playing and then back to "Game Mode: Off" when shutting down?*


FYI: Toggling "Game Mode" on or off on my Samsung requires no fewer than 10 key strokes. Exact sequence below:


- Menu

- Down

- Down

- Right

- Down

- Down

- Right

- Down (to "on" - alternatively, Up to "off")

- Enter

- Menu (to close menu screen)


Thanks!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18791585
> 
> 
> Ok, my apologies, but I'm back sooner than I thought I would be. Per my previous post, I decided to purchase a refurbished Harmony One and report back if I have any issues. I'm realizing now that I have a new issue that could be a potential deal breaker.
> 
> 
> To start, my home theater in a nutshell...
> 
> 
> i. Peripherals: Xbox 360, Cisco HD-DVR, Sony Blu-Ray Player
> 
> ii. All three peripherals are connected with their own HDMI to: Sony HT-CT100 (A/V receiver)
> 
> iii. Finally, the Sony A/V receiver is connected via single HDMI to Samsung PN58B560 (58" PDP)
> 
> 
> When playing my Xbox 360, I like to set the Samsung HDTV to "Game Mode: On" - otherwise when watching cable or Blu-Rays, I prefer "Game Mode: Off." After setting up activity "Play Xbox 360" on the Harmony One *will I then be able to add in commands that switch my Samsung to "Game Mode: On" before playing and then back to "Game Mode: Off" when shutting down?*
> 
> 
> FYI: Toggling "Game Mode" on or off on my Samsung requires no fewer than 10 key strokes. Exact sequence below:
> 
> 
> - Menu
> 
> - Down
> 
> - Down
> 
> - Right
> 
> - Down
> 
> - Down
> 
> - Right
> 
> - Down (to "on" - alternatively, Up to "off")
> 
> - Enter
> 
> - Menu (to close menu screen)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes... you can easily add a sequence of commands that long to the Activity start up and shut down command lists. There is a 5 step limit to a sequence programmed to a button, but not for the activity startup/shutdown lists.


Just be prepared to hold the remote aimed at the TV for a considerably long time for that activity, particularly from a "cold" start. This is not a Harmony issue, but rather that most digital TVs have a considerable delay at startup before they are ready to accept additional commands. On my Samsung LCD, its 13 seconds.


My Sammy LCD (A550 Series) has an "Entertainment Mode" button on the remote that cycles through Standard, Sports, Cinema, and Game modes... I looked up your model and it does not have it, but... it might be worthwhile to add an A550 model to your device list in the Harmony and see if your TV responds to that command. If it does respond to that command, you can add the second TV model to your X-Box activity and you will be able to use commands from that models database just as easily as you can for your "real" TV.


Another possibility would be to connect the XBOX directly to the TV instead of through the AVR... most Samsung models allow you to set all the video settings uniquely and independently for each input, in which case you would not need to do anything to change to Game mode other than setup the Harmony to tell the TV to use the different input for that activity.


----------



## Nickoff

I have an activity set up called - "Watch Tivo on TV" and I have set it up so my favorite channel icons appear on the touch screen (2.5 pages on them) after the activity sets up.


Is it possible to have the Tivo button also appear on the touch screen after the activity is triggered, pushing one of the favorite channel icons to the next page?


The Tivo button and some others I can't recall only appear on the touch screen when I select device - Tivo.


Thanks


Nick


----------



## illbenooneelse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18791677
> 
> 
> Yes... you can easily add a sequence of commands that long to the Activity start up and shut down command lists. There is a 5 step limit to a sequence programmed to a button, but not for the activity startup/shutdown lists.
> 
> 
> Just be prepared to hold the remote aimed at the TV for a considerably long time for that activity, particularly from a "cold" start. This is not a Harmony issue, but rather that most digital TVs have a considerable delay at startup before they are ready to accept additional commands. On my Samsung LCD, its 13 seconds.
> 
> 
> My Sammy LCD (A550 Series) has an "Entertainment Mode" button on the remote that cycles through Standard, Sports, Cinema, and Game modes... I looked up your model and it does not have it, but... it might be worthwhile to add an A550 model to your device list in the Harmony and see if your TV responds to that command. If it does respond to that command, you can add the second TV model to your X-Box activity and you will be able to use commands from that models database just as easily as you can for your "real" TV.
> 
> 
> Another possibility would be to connect the XBOX directly to the TV instead of through the AVR... most Samsung models allow you to set all the video settings uniquely and independently for each input, in which case you would not need to do anything to change to Game mode other than setup the Harmony to tell the TV to use the different input for that activity.



Awesome. I'll definitely try to add the A550 model to the device list (odd that Samsung would remove what otherwise seems like a very useful command on the newer builds). Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickoff* /forum/post/18793476
> 
> 
> I have an activity set up called - "Watch Tivo on TV" and I have set it up so my favorite channel icons appear on the touch screen (2.5 pages on them) after the activity sets up.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have the Tivo button also appear on the touch screen after the activity is triggered, pushing one of the favorite channel icons to the next page?
> 
> 
> The Tivo button and some others I can't recall only appear on the touch screen when I select device - Tivo.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



I had to read your note a couple of times to understand what you're trying to do. The answer is, "not quite".


On your Harmony, the display shows _either_ commands or channels (favorites). When you're displaying channels that is all that you can show. But when you're showing commands for the Activity, you can include any of the Device commands on that Activity screen.


It sounds like you've set your Harmony to automatically show channels when it goes to the Tivo Activity. At the lower right of the LCD though, you'' see that you can switch to Commands. There you will see the commands that are related to that Activity and you can add any Device commands to that screen. That should still be more convenient and access a shorter list than going into Device mode, having to pick a device and then finding the command you want.


----------



## Daranman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickoff* /forum/post/18793476
> 
> 
> I have an activity set up called - "Watch Tivo on TV" and I have set it up so my favorite channel icons appear on the touch screen (2.5 pages on them) after the activity sets up.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have the Tivo button also appear on the touch screen after the activity is triggered, pushing one of the favorite channel icons to the next page?
> 
> 
> The Tivo button and some others I can't recall only appear on the touch screen when I select device - Tivo.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



As noted above, you can't do that, but the commands are just one touch away, where you can put your "Tivo" button. As an alternative, you might want to assign the "Tivo" command to the hard "Menu" button, if it isn't already as the default.


----------



## movie_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miniharmony* /forum/post/18791299
> 
> 
> Thank you man. What you have done in terms of sharing your knowledge actually inspired me to do the same. I think anyone that owns an Harmony One or better use the buttons you shared with us in your site, including me. So I'm actually in dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take more time then what I would like but I prefer to share something complete and cool rather then half backed even if cool. The objective is the process to be as close to a no brainer as possible.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Nuno



Nuno,


just saw your blog. It's great!


Cumprimentos,

Joao


----------



## Nickoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18795522
> 
> 
> I had to read your note a couple of times to understand what you're trying to do. The answer is, "not quite".
> 
> 
> On your Harmony, the display shows _either_ commands or channels (favorites). When you're displaying channels that is all that you can show. But when you're showing commands for the Activity, you can include any of the Device commands on that Activity screen.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you've set your Harmony to automatically show channels when it goes to the Tivo Activity. At the lower right of the LCD though, you'' see that you can switch to Commands. There you will see the commands that are related to that Activity and you can add any Device commands to that screen. That should still be more convenient and access a shorter list than going into Device mode, having to pick a device and then finding the command you want.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daranman* /forum/post/18798914
> 
> 
> As noted above, you can't do that, but the commands are just one touch away, where you can put your "Tivo" button. As an alternative, you might want to assign the "Tivo" command to the hard "Menu" button, if it isn't already as the default.




Thanks for the feedback guys. This is exactly what I ended up doing - mapping the Tivo button to the menu button on the remote - now works a treat!


My only other concern is trying to set up an activity to listen to an ipod in Zone 2 using the Denon 4310 with a Denon ipod dock. I thought I could add further functions to the Denon at the start of the activity to make it go to Zone 2 but there seems to be no option for this in the drop down menu...?


Nick


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickoff* /forum/post/18804517
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys. This is exactly what I ended up doing - mapping the Tivo button to the menu button on the remote - now works a treat!
> 
> 
> My only other concern is trying to set up an activity to listen to an ipod in Zone 2 using the Denon 4310 with a Denon ipod dock. I thought I could add further functions to the Denon at the start of the activity to make it go to Zone 2 but there seems to be no option for this in the drop down menu...?
> 
> 
> Nick



The Zone2 commands appear as a whole separate 4310 device (not sure how it is labeled) and there was an option to create it when you first defined the 4310.


Activities for Zone2 would then use those set of commands instead of the "normal" 4310 set.


----------



## Semper Gumby

Howdy, I had my Harmony one for about 18 months. Two days ago, some of the buttons stopped working (volume, channel, help). I took the battery out put it back in, downloaded the latest drivers, but still no change. Is this the end of the line for my one?


----------



## kevinmscs

I started to not like the fact that every time I use the Harmony One I need to point it directly to the components' area - yet still would have a great chance of missing one-two commands (thus the "Help" button comes in to play). While i can live with this, again the elderly do not trouble-shoot this way very well. Anyone here has also used the Harmony 900? Can you give me some advice as far as should i get the 900 instead? Thanks


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18806178
> 
> 
> I started to not like the fact that every time I use the Harmony One I need to point it directly to the components' area - yet still would have a great chance of missing one-two commands (thus the "Help" button comes in to play). While i can live with this, again the elderly do not trouble-shoot this way very well. Anyone here has also used the Harmony 900? Can you give me some advice as far as should i get the 900 instead? Thanks



Sounds to me like it's more of a macro/timing problem than an IR problem. Have you adjusted the delays for the commands?


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18806510
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like it's more of a macro/timing problem than an IR problem. Have you adjusted the delays for the commands?



I think i have tried that once. Let me try that again. How fast would it allow me to send them (commands)? For instance, a digital channel would be to turn to TV input and then enter 12.3 - quite a few buttons pressed.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18806178
> 
> 
> I started to not like the fact that every time I use the Harmony One I need to point it directly to the components' area - yet still would have a great chance of missing one-two commands (thus the "Help" button comes in to play). While i can live with this, again the elderly do not trouble-shoot this way very well. Anyone here has also used the Harmony 900? Can you give me some advice as far as should i get the 900 instead? Thanks




I have never really had any directivity issues with the One except for two components...
My Samsung TV is offset about 5 feet to the right of the rest of the components (the seating area is only about 9 feet out, so the angle is fairly wide)
My Onkyo 876 is mounted fairly high in the cabinet, and the IR sensor is recessed fairly deeply behind the window in the front panel, giving the Onkyo a fairly narrow acceptance angle (not really the fault of the One.)

I solved both of these issues with an IR repeater system (IR receiver + distribution block + IR emitters). The IR sensor can almost not be missed... I can aim the One virtually anywhere in the room and still operate the TV and AVR (it actually sits under the front edge of the AVR that couldn't reliably receive the IR).


The output of the distribution block is connected directly to the IR in on the AVR and to an emitter for the TV. Additional emitters allowed me to hide some "unsexy" pieces of equipment such as the X10 lighting controller, RF A/B switch and Channel Master rotor control.


MY cable DVR, standalone DVR and BD player never had any issues receiving IR from the One, but if they had they too could be connected to the repeater system.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18806533
> 
> 
> I have never really had any directivity issues with the One except for two components...
> My Samsung TV is offset about 5 feet to the right of the rest of the components (the seating area is only about 9 feet out, so the angle is fairly wide)
> My Onkyo 876 is mounted fairly high in the cabinet, and the IR sensor is recessed fairly deeply behind the window in the front panel, giving the Onkyo a fairly narrow acceptance angle (not really the fault of the One.)
> 
> I solved both of these issues with an IR repeater system (IR receiver + distribution block + IR emitters). The IR sensor can almost not be missed... I can aim the One virtually anywhere in the room and still operate the TV and AVR (it actually sits under the front edge of the AVR that couldn't reliably receive the IR).
> 
> 
> The output of the distribution block is connected directly to the IR in on the AVR and to an emitter for the TV. Additional emitters allowed me to hide some "unsexy" pieces of equipment such as the X10 lighting controller, RF A/B switch and Channel Master rotor control.
> 
> 
> MY cable DVR, standalone DVR and BD player never had any issues receiving IR from the One, but if they had they too could be connected to the repeater system.



Thanks. I dont have components far away from each other like your setting but i have experienced quite a few times when a channel switch in digital TV missed digit(s), eg, turning to 12.3 (by the favorite button) would be 2.3 (missing 1) and in some other situations when an activity would not complete (one component does not turn on/switch to the right func) and thus i had to use "Help" func which then corrects the activity by re-doing the command series i suppose.


So thats y im not sure what i have to do.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18806510
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like it's more of a macro/timing problem than an IR problem. Have you adjusted the delays for the commands?



i feel dumb but how to set delays for commands??? i cant find where to do so!


updates: i think i found it!!!


----------



## mluntz

Need some help! Just got a H1 for Fathers Day. Replacing a 676. Got it all set up and loving it so far! I want to add channel logos, but here is my issue:


I have 2 dvr's in the room, controlling them individually is not a problem. When I go into the activity for each DVR to load the logos, only 1 DVR gives me the option to do so.


Curious as to what the difference is? Help please?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mluntz* /forum/post/18810660
> 
> 
> Need some help! Just got a H1 for Fathers Day. Replacing a 676. Got it all set up and loving it so far! I want to add channel logos, but here is my issue:
> 
> 
> I have 2 dvr's in the room, controlling them individually is not a problem. When I go into the activity for each DVR to load the logos, only 1 DVR gives me the option to do so.
> 
> 
> Curious as to what the difference is? Help please?



Are the two DVR devices entered as the same Device types? Are you using the same Activity type for each DVR's activity? The device and activity types determine whether you get Favorite Channels as an option for a given activity.


Did you let the software setup your activities automatically based on your devices (in which case you are at the whim of the software as to which type of activity is used), or did you manually build each activity using the wizard questionaire (in which case you get to choose which activity type is used)?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mluntz* /forum/post/18810660
> 
> 
> ...When I go into the activity for each DVR to load the logos, only 1 DVR gives me the option to do so.
> 
> 
> Curious as to what the difference is? Help please?



I've always felt the check box to show favorites was a little hard to find. I can't tell you where it is because I don't have access to the software right now, but there is a check box in the setup somewhere. I'll bet it's checked on one DVR, and un-checked on the other. Easily rectified so long as you can find it.


----------



## mluntz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18810795
> 
> 
> Are the two DVR devices entered as the same Device types? Are you using the same Activity type for each DVR's activity? The device and activity types determine whether you get Favorite Channels as an option for a given activity.
> 
> 
> Did you let the software setup your activities automatically based on your devices (in which case you are at the whim of the software as to which type of activity is used), or did you manually build each activity using the wizard questionaire (in which case you get to choose which activity type is used)?



The DVR which is not showing the option is actually built under the "Listen to Radio" activity. Could this be the issue?


I really don't want to have to go through a different setup again, as it is difficult to get them to work correctly independently.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mluntz* /forum/post/18811118
> 
> 
> The DVR which is not showing the option is actually built under the "Listen to Radio" activity. Could this be the issue?
> 
> 
> I really don't want to have to go through a different setup again, as it is difficult to get them to work correctly independently.



Yes, that would explain it.


If you want to take your time and build a new version as you have time/desire, there is no reason you can't leave the existing activity in place and work on another at your own pace. That way there is no "pressure" to get the new version tweaked out in a hurry as you can still function with the old one... only removing it once you have the new one to your liking.


----------



## mluntz

Thank you guys. I created a new activity, it took about 20 minutes, works like a charm!


Thank you again!


----------



## BlueHurricane

I am having issue with my Harmony One controlling my Pioneer SC-07's second Zone. I see no option for switching the remote over to the Zone 2 control. Please tell me I am missing something simple.


----------



## Dynot

Hope someone can help me out here or point me in the right direction. This remote is driving me nuts.


I had a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD STB and since I got this remote the reaction time was always a little slow. No big deal and I could live with it although it was annoying.


Then I got a Bell 9241 receiver and the problem got much worse. The receiver does not respond in the first few minutes after I turn everything on. Then it operates normally.


In both cases the original remotes work fine. So obviously the Harmony doesn't like something or may be defective. Problem is I've had it way beyond the warranty period since it was only a minor annoyance at first and I didn't think there was anything wrong with it.


My TV is a Samsung LN55B750 and I have a Panasonic SAXR50 audio receiver. I had no problems with my previous Harmony remote, the 650.


Can anyone offer any suggestions on what I can do to fix this?


Thanks


----------



## EldoradoSan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dynot* /forum/post/18813539
> 
> 
> Then I got a Bell 9241 receiver and the problem got much worse. The receiver does not respond in the first few minutes after I turn everything on. Then it operates normally.



Is the receiver functional during this period for the first few minutes, is it displaying a picture/sound?


Does it work with the original remote during this time?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dynot* /forum/post/18813539
> 
> 
> ...I had no problems with my previous Harmony remote, the 650.
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer any suggestions on what I can do to fix this?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like an IR interference issue from you tv that goes away after it's warmed up. You could try setting your box a little further back in the cabinet so less stray IR can reach it. In case that's not it, you could try learning a few commands to see if learns work any better.


I do have some questions of my own though. Why did you replace your 650 after only a few weeks? If your One is newer than your 650, how can it possibly be out of warranty since the 650 has only been on the market a couple of months? Would you be interested in selling your 650?


----------



## Dynot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EldoradoSan* /forum/post/18813928
> 
> 
> Is the receiver functional during this period for the first few minutes, is it displaying a picture/sound?
> 
> 
> Does it work with the original remote during this time?



Yes the receiver is functional and the original works normally. But within that same time the H1 does not.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18814708
> 
> 
> Sounds like an IR interference issue from you tv that goes away after it's warmed up. You could try setting your box a little further back in the cabinet so less stray IR can reach it. In case that's not it, you could try learning a few commands to see if learns work any better.



You may be right about the interference. I can't move the receiver further back but maybe I'll cover up the IR sensor and see if that does the trick.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18814708
> 
> 
> I do have some questions of my own though. Why did you replace your 650 after only a few weeks? If your One is newer than your 650, how can it possibly be out of warranty since the 650 has only been on the market a couple of months? Would you be interested in selling your 650?



Ooops, my bad...meant the 659. I purchased the 659 with the SA8300HD and a Sony GW3 in 2004 and had no problems whatsoever. Last winter I bought the Samsung TV and Harmony One and started to notice a lag in the response time. Like I said, nothing major but noticeable. Last week I switched from cable to satellite and got the 9241 and that's when it really started to get problematic.


----------



## illbenooneelse

I just received my refurbished Harmony One this afternoon and thus far I absolutely love this freaking thing. I've already completed the following set-up options:


- Set up activities and assigned custom names for "Watch Cable TV," "Play a Blu-Ray," "Play Xbox 360" and "Scroll Screensaver"


- Set up activity "Play Xbox 360" to begin with 10-step macro to turn "Game Mode: On" on my Samsung PN58B560 and to repeat same 10-step macro to turn "Game Mode: Off" upon leaving activity


- Programmed additional functionality into my Harmony One for other commands for my Cisco RNG 200 HD-DVR (e.g. "HD Zoom," "DVR List," and all PIP options) - this was done using Harmony One's rear-mounted IR scanner and the custom buttons are only accessible from the "Devices" menu


- Set up generic utility activity "Scroll Screensaver" to initiate a 10-step macro to turn on my Samsung PN58B560's "Scrolling" image retention mitigator


- Customized favorite channels in "Watch Cable TV" activity to include network icons


- Increased back-light auto shutdown from 10 seconds to 15 seconds


At that, there remains one customization feature I simply can't figure out: Is it possible to customize the default "Commands" that appear on the LCD screen upon selecting a given activity? For example, when I select activity "Watch Cable TV" the following six command buttons appear on the LCD: "A" (button), "B" (button), "C" (button), "List" (pulls up DVR menu), "LiveTV" and "Fav." *Question: can you change what buttons appear on the default activity command screen on the LCD?* I would like to swap out a few of the default commands for some others without having to go into the "Devices" menu. I'd also like to rename these buttons (e.g. change "List" to "DVR List."


Thanks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18818892
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> At that, there remains one customization feature I simply can't figure out: Is it possible to customize the default "Commands" that appear on the LCD screen upon selecting a given activity? For example, when I select activity "Watch Cable TV" the following six command buttons appear on the LCD: "A" (button), "B" (button), "C" (button), "List" (pulls up DVR menu), "LiveTV" and "Fav." *Question: can you change what buttons appear on the default activity command screen on the LCD?* I would like to swap out a few of the default commands for some others without having to go into the "Devices" menu. I'l also like to rename these buttons (e.g. change "List" to "DVR List."
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, and it is easy. In the main screen for setting up your Harmony, for an Activity, choose Customize buttons. Then choose the Additional buttons tab. From there you can resequence the buttons, rename them, change which ones are on each page, and even add device specific function buttons to the activity.


----------



## margoba

Does anybody know if it's possible to change the icon for an activity? I would like the icon for "Watch TV" to look dramatically different than the rest of the bunch.


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18820443
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if it's possible to change the icon for an activity? I would like the icon for "Watch TV" to look dramatically different than the rest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



Not possible. Only if you had Harmony 900.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18820547
> 
> 
> Not possible. Only if you had Harmony 900.



Really? That's interesting.


----------



## StuJac

Admittedly off topic but Dell.com has the Harmony remote base for the PS3 at 39.99.


----------



## Semper Gumby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwheels1* /forum/post/18497614
> 
> 
> In the past, I avoided extended warranties. However with the economy/job market, etc. landscape the way it is, I don't want to be forking out $$ for stuff which don't last as long as they should (no matter whose "fault" it is).
> 
> 
> I have 2-kids (12 and 13 yrs-of-age) and figured I don't want to cry in my adult beverage if I come home from work one day to find the H1 remote isn't working due to an "act" of God (or child) happening.
> 
> 
> I also advised my daughter to get an extended warranty w/accidental coverage for her 32G i-Pod (which she did) and am considering getting one for the new PS3 I purchased from eBay awhile back.
> 
> 
> Also got one for the HD TV I purchased late last year.
> 
> 
> My gosh...I'm turning into an extended warranty junkie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just never know with electronics....



My Harmony One went south 3 days ago, bought it 18 months ago, out of warranty. Took the 50% off offer from Logitech, and bought a new Harmony One, but also bought a 3 year extended warranty for about $20. Had a 52 in Sony LCD go out after 15 months, I was lucky that I bought it with a credit card, because it extended the warranty by 1 year. In the past, if a piece of electronics gear, got past two months, it would last for years. Not that way anymore. I use to be against exteneded warrranties, but not anymore


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18820547
> 
> 
> Not possible. Only if you had Harmony 900.



Rats. But thanks for letting me know.


-barry


----------



## mikeymo1971




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illbenooneelse* /forum/post/18818892
> 
> 
> I just received my refurbished Harmony One this afternoon and thus far I absolutely love this freaking thing. I've already completed the following set-up options:
> 
> 
> - Set up activities and assigned custom names for "Watch Cable TV," "Play a Blu-Ray," "Play Xbox 360" and "Scroll Screensaver"
> 
> 
> - Set up activity "Play Xbox 360" to begin with 10-step macro to turn "Game Mode: On" on my Samsung PN58B560 and to repeat same 10-step macro to turn "Game Mode: Off" upon leaving activity
> 
> 
> - Programmed additional functionality into my Harmony One for other commands for my Cisco RNG 200 HD-DVR (e.g. "HD Zoom," "DVR List," and all PIP options) - this was done using Harmony One's rear-mounted IR scanner and the custom buttons are only accessible from the "Devices" menu
> 
> 
> - Set up generic utility activity "Scroll Screensaver" to initiate a 10-step macro to turn on my Samsung PN58B560's "Scrolling" image retention mitigator
> 
> 
> - Customized favorite channels in "Watch Cable TV" activity to include network icons
> 
> 
> - Increased back-light auto shutdown from 10 seconds to 15 seconds
> 
> 
> At that, there remains one customization feature I simply can't figure out: Is it possible to customize the default "Commands" that appear on the LCD screen upon selecting a given activity? For example, when I select activity "Watch Cable TV" the following six command buttons appear on the LCD: "A" (button), "B" (button), "C" (button), "List" (pulls up DVR menu), "LiveTV" and "Fav." *Question: can you change what buttons appear on the default activity command screen on the LCD?* I would like to swap out a few of the default commands for some others without having to go into the "Devices" menu. I'd also like to rename these buttons (e.g. change "List" to "DVR List."
> 
> 
> Thanks!





*****I would love to do that same step in my activity of turning Game Mode on/off on my Samsung TV. How exactly can I do that I have not been able to figure it out. I want to start the Activity "play xbox 360" with turning game mode on and end the activity with turning it back off. Can you explain the steps please.


----------



## kevinmscs

How do you copy an Activity? Or is it even possible?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeymo1971* /forum/post/18825295
> 
> 
> *****I would love to do that same step in my activity of turning Game Mode on/off on my Samsung TV. How exactly can I do that I have not been able to figure it out. I want to start the Activity "play xbox 360" with turning game mode on and end the activity with turning it back off. Can you explain the steps please.



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post18313396


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeymo1971* /forum/post/18825295
> 
> 
> *****I would love to do that same step in my activity of turning Game Mode on/off on my Samsung TV. How exactly can I do that I have not been able to figure it out. I want to start the Activity "play xbox 360" with turning game mode on and end the activity with turning it back off. Can you explain the steps please.



The mode on the Samsung is associated with the input. If you have your Xbox connected to its own input on your TV just set that mode using the Samsung menus and forget it - it will stay that way for that input.


If your Xbox is and other devices are sharing an input on your Samsung, then you must go through the Samsung menu steps to invoke game mode, and to change it back whenever you enter and exit the Xbox Activity. In that case the reference from jcalabria will help.


----------



## balpers

I'm toying with the idea of getting a Vizio flat screen. It comes with a Bluetooth remote. Does this mean I would have to give up my beloved H1? Is there a solution?


Burt


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/18827050
> 
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of getting a Vizio flat screen. It comes with a Bluetooth remote. Does this mean I would have to give up my beloved H1? Is there a solution?
> 
> 
> Burt



Problem solved? Maybe.


I just downloaded the manual for the Vizio. Among the package contents shown is:

_VIZIO remote control VUR10, including full keyboard, IR, and Bluetooth_


Does anyone have experience controlling a Vizio VF552XVT with an H1?


Any problems?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## gimp

I just rebuilt my long out of commission home theater PC (win7-64 Ultimate) and am interested in using my new Harmony One to control WMC (Windows Media Center). I'm thinking that all the win7 WMC commands are probably in the db, I just need a make/model to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## joe221

Gimp, Windows Media Center or Xbox 360 should serve you well. Both are listed.


----------



## gimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/18829261
> 
> 
> Gimp, Windows Media Center or Xbox 360 should serve you well. Both are listed.



Thanks!


----------



## tiger123

I just had my Kuro calibrated yesterday. I now will only use two AV Selection. One is Performance and the other is Movie. Does anyone know if/how I can add these specific AV Selection to my Harmony One?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## FSUguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger123* /forum/post/18834282
> 
> 
> I just had my Kuro calibrated yesterday. I now will only use two AV Selection. One is Performance and the other is Movie. Does anyone know if/how I can add these specific AV Selection to my Harmony One?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I got my Panny 58V10 calibrated and have a THX mode and Custom mode. I essentially setup two different watch TV activities, one for day and one for night respectively. I then had to mess around with the further customization features of the one to power everything on, wait a few seconds, hit menu, enter, arrow right a few times, then exit to get to the correct settings for the TV. It takes a little bit to get all of the commands put together, but you will love it once you do. Make sure to put a small delay between each IR signal for a button push so your TV can pick all of them up. Also, since I watch most of my TV at night, I set the Day Activity to return to the "default" night settings when it powers off. I just thought that seemed to make things easier. Good luck


----------



## tiger123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSUguy* /forum/post/18834359
> 
> 
> I got my Panny 58V10 calibrated and have a THX mode and Custom mode. I essentially setup two different watch TV activities, one for day and one for night respectively. I then had to mess around with the further customization features of the one to power everything on, wait a few seconds, hit menu, enter, arrow right a few times, then exit to get to the correct settings for the TV. It takes a little bit to get all of the commands put together, but you will love it once you do. Make sure to put a small delay between each IR signal for a button push so your TV can pick all of them up. Also, since I watch most of my TV at night, I set the Day Activity to return to the "default" night settings when it powers off. I just thought that seemed to make things easier. Good luck



Thanks. I will mess with it and see what I can come up with.


I thought I read somewhere where you can contact Logitech and they can set discrete commands? Maybe that is just wishful thinking?


----------



## razl

Im looking for an easy way to launch itno media browser with my harmony one remtoe i have the desktop shotcuts already wroking i just need harmony one to "click" on them


i have a compro tv remote which i programed the harmony one with it enable me to run an exe but it wont run it with the required parametres /entry point


also tried intelliremote but it is not detecting my remote same with event ghost the seem very hard for an idiot like me to get working any advice input would be appreciated


----------



## mdavej

I use THIS receiver (not the remote) with all my remotes. It can launch 12 apps via hotkeys. Just make sure the keys in the shortcut match the hotkey definition.


----------



## kevinmscs

Any owner has a Denon 3311 here? This is new so its not in the DB, just wonder which model can we use to replace this? I'm aware that a similar model can be used to add device and it should work fine.


Thanks


----------



## Texas10

I think this has to do with button delay but when the TV is off and I start an activity that requires a certain HDMI channel it won't do it cuz the TV is still in power up mode and won't read the switch. I usually just push help and it fixes it but can I set it to somehow delay the HDMI switch to like 15 seconds after TV powers on???


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texas10* /forum/post/18845552
> 
> 
> I think this has to do with button delay but when the TV is off and I start an activity that requires a certain HDMI channel it won't do it cuz the TV is still in power up mode and won't read the switch. I usually just push help and it fixes it but can I set it to somehow delay the HDMI switch to like 15 seconds after TV powers on???



Yes, you can change the startup delay.

Click the *devices* tab

Select the device you with to adjust.

Click *Settings*

Select *Adjust the delays (speed settings)*.

Click *Next*

Follow the prompts.


My set requires a 15 second delay (that 15,000) as the values are in mili-seconds.


----------



## Texas10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813* /forum/post/18845734
> 
> 
> Yes, you can change the startup delay.
> 
> Click the *devices* tab
> 
> Select the device you with to adjust.
> 
> Click *Settings*
> 
> Select *Adjust the delays (speed settings)*.
> 
> Click *Next*
> 
> Follow the prompts.
> 
> 
> My set requires a 15 second delay (that 15,000) as the values are in mili-seconds.



Cool, I'll give this a shot when I get home. But if I decide to use device TV and use the HDMI buttons while TV is on will it have the 15 second delay even though I'm pushing the HDMI button then and there? Most likely I'll always just be using activities but just curious if I decide to use TV controls on my own.....


----------



## mrjktcvs

Just purchased a Harmony One last week, along with a Panasonic BD 85 blu-ray player.

I painstakingly programmed an activity to bring up the Pandora radio station screen associated with my blonde wife's account. This worked fine and dandy, except that the remote is now in the receiver's device mode, when I need it to be controlling the player so that the arrow buttons work.


This isn't a problem for me, but I don't need her to try to figure out how and why she needs to press the Device softbutton and pick out the Panny player. I would like it to be in that mode as soon as it has completed the Activity.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/18847207
> 
> 
> Just purchased a Harmony One last week, along with a Panasonic BD 85 blu-ray player.
> 
> I painstakingly programmed an activity to bring up the Pandora radio station screen associated with my blonde wife's account. This worked fine and dandy, except that the remote is now in the receiver's device mode, when I need it to be controlling the player so that the arrow buttons work.
> 
> 
> This isn't a problem for me, but I don't need her to try to figure out how and why she needs to press the Device softbutton and pick out the Panny player. I would like it to be in that mode as soon as it has completed the Activity.



Whatever functions you are using in the receiver's device mode just need to be added to the buttons of the Activity. Anything found in device mode can be added to an activity that contains that device. In fact, if they are routine startup commands, they can be added to the Activity startup list so that they auto-execute. Device mode should rarely, if ever, be used on a Harmony remote... strictly for those once-in-a-blue-moon setup issues.


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18847340
> 
> 
> Whatever functions you are using in the receiver's device mode just need to be added to the buttons of the Activity. Anything found in device mode can be added to an activity that contains that device. In fact, if they are routine startup commands, they can be added to the Activity startup list so that they auto-execute. Device mode should rarely, if ever, be used on a Harmony remote... strictly for those once-in-a-blue-moon setup issues.



I think understand what you are saying. I was forced to pick a category of activity, so I chose "Listen to Music". What I wound up with was the receiver's volume (good) but no reaction to the direction arrows for onscreen navigation (bad). Switching to the BD player device activated the arrows, but then the volume didn't work.


I already used up the Play DVD for using the player with a disk. How can I properly create an activity to do what I need?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/18847377
> 
> 
> I think understand what you are saying. I was forced to pick a category of activity, so I chose "Listen to Music". What I wound up with was the receiver's volume (good) but no reaction to the direction arrows for onscreen navigation (bad). Switching to the BD player device activated the arrows, but then the volume didn't work.
> 
> 
> I already used up the Play DVD for using the player with a disk. How can I properly create an activity to do what I need?




First, you don't "use up" activity types.. you can have multiples of any basic activity type. I have four activities that all started out as "Watch TV".


"Listen to Music" may be just fine, although there are several sub-types that include digital music players. In your case, it sounds as if all you might need to do is reprogram the commands tied to direction arrows in the Activity (using the Customize Buttons feature).


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/18847377
> 
> 
> I think understand what you are saying. I was forced to pick a category of activity, so I chose "Listen to Music". What I wound up with was the receiver's volume (good) but no reaction to the direction arrows for onscreen navigation (bad). Switching to the BD player device activated the arrows, but then the volume didn't work.
> 
> 
> I already used up the Play DVD for using the player with a disk. How can I properly create an activity to do what I need?



You can have as many "Play DVD" or "Listen to Music" activities as you want. Then you can give them custom names, i.e. "Listen to Pandora".


If I understand you correctly, the activity you created doesn't properly control the device the way you want. I remember when setting up my H1 that there was a device that behaved that way. It ended up being that the function, while named the same thing, was not. You should just set up the activity and then customize the up and down buttons properly selecting the correct "working" function. Or, if you'd like, have the H1 learn the IR from the OEM remote.


As previously stated, you should not routinely be going into device mode. That's not what you paid for with this activities-based remote.


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18847557
> 
> 
> You can have as many "Play DVD" or "Listen to Music" activities as you want. Then you can give them custom names, i.e. "Listen to Pandora".
> 
> 
> If I understand you correctly, the activity you created doesn't properly control the device the way you want. I remember when setting up my H1 that there was a device that behaved that way. It ended up being that the function, while named the same thing, was not. You should just set up the activity and then customize the up and down buttons properly selecting the correct "working" function. Or, if you'd like, have the H1 learn the IR from the OEM remote.
> 
> 
> As previously stated, you should not routinely be going into device mode. That's not what you paid for with this activities-based remote.



Thanks. I probably misinterpreted the message on the screen when I started to create another Play DVD activity. I was hoping to avoid that since creating the activity requires inserting waits in between each of the dozen actions [button presses], but now that I think about it, it is merely the same thing as Play DVD with those extra actions appended.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miniharmony* /forum/post/18782402
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'm using the Harmony One to control my HTPC base on the Mac Mini.
> 
> 
> Tutorials: http://miniharmony.blogspot.com



Hi,


I followed your instruction on the link but some steps seem different now. When i tried to add the device, my Logitech SW seems to indicate it detects Plex 0.8.5 thus it adds this device instead. I assume that would work also?


----------



## 003

Hi guys I just got a Harmony One and I am having a very annoying problem. I have several devices it controls, an Onkyo receiver, a Panasonic Blu-ray player, a Samsung TV and a Motorola DVR.


Now most everything works without issue. Except the DVR. It is a Motorola DCX3400, and the H1 has no problem changing channels, accessing menus and controlling the DVR functions with it.


But it seems to have a serious problem turning it off an on. Sometimes when I press Watch TV, everything but the DVR turns on, or if I turn everything off, everything but the DVR turns off. It is extremely annoying. I have tried changing the delay that is a default 500ms, as suggested by the logitech software, but neither moving it up and down helps at all. Obviously it isn't an issue of the IR commands getting to the DVR because everything else about the DVR works great with the H1.


Anybody know what is going on or how I might fix it??


EDIT:

I fixed it.. I deleted the DVR from the devices and added it again, I think I may have messed up some of the buttons


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texas10* /forum/post/18847128
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll give this a shot when I get home. But if I decide to use device TV and use the HDMI buttons while TV is on will it have the 15 second delay even though I'm pushing the HDMI button then and there? Most likely I'll always just be using activities but just curious if I decide to use TV controls on my own.....



Hi,

You just have to adjust the "Power On Delay". When you use an activity that implies powering on the TV, this delay represents the time that your remote waits since sending the "power on" command until sending the next command (setting input to HDMI, in your situation).

So this should NOT introduce any delay when you decide to use Devices -> TV and press HDMI1. The remote will send the command immediately.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Droff

I just received my Harmony One yesterday and tried to set it up on my computer. I entered all my devices but when it came to the DVR, there was a hitch I couldn't get past. The software wanted me to hit the power button on the DVR remote while it was aimed at the bottom of the Harmony remote. Nothing happened and the software wouldn't continue. I tried it several times also. Anyone else have an issue along these lines or have a resolution?

Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria

I'm not all that familiar with DirecTV hardware, but I believe that receiver/remote combo can be set for either IR or RF operation... if they were configured for RF operation, the Harmony can neither read the remote nor control the receiver. They need to be configured for IR operation before the Harmony can work with them, if they allow/support that.


Also, as a general tip about learning IR from other remotes... make sure that the remotes are shaded from your computer screen when you are in the learning process... the light output from the display can interfere.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droff* /forum/post/18849880
> 
> 
> I just received my Harmony One yesterday and tried to set it up on my computer. I entered all my devices but when it came to the DVR, there was a hitch I couldn't get past. The software wanted me to hit the power button on the DVR remote while it was aimed at the bottom of the Harmony remote. Nothing happened and the software wouldn't continue. I tried it several times also. Anyone else have an issue along these lines or have a resolution?
> 
> Thanks.



Just pick any HR2x from the database the -200 part isn't important. Then the software will find a perfect match and won't ask for the power button. All HR2x (HR20, 21, 22, 23, 24) use exactly the same codes. The HR24 code set seems to be the most complete at the moment. It includes some long key press commands (slomo, skip-to-tick, jump-to-start/end) that haven't made their way into the other models databases yet. Since HR2x commands have been in the logitech database for years, there's no reason to learn any of them.


As for why it didn't work at all, the other poster is correct. You'll need to put your DVR into IR mode using the original remote. If RF isn't the issue, perhaps your DirecTV remote wasn't in Sat mode (slide switch all the way to the left) or had low batteries. It's also possible, but unlikely, that the receiver address is something other than 1 (could be 1 through 8). You can check all those things in the on-screen guided remote setup on the DVR.


If RF is a deal breaker, there are a couple of other universal remotes that talk native DirecTV RF. Those are the Xsight Touch and Nevo C3. They happen to be made by the same folks that make the original DirecTV remotes, so I guess they have the inside track.


----------



## dools767

Hi,


I was wondering if you can program the Harmony One to automatically navigate to the video screen on the Playstation 3 media cross bar when playing a movie and/or navigating to music screen when playing music.


----------



## Droff

Thanks for the input on the DVR question. I added another device as just "HR21", I still had to sync up the remotes, but there was no issue getting it done this time. Everything pretty much works as it should but I'm sure some tweaking will be in order. One thing I'm unsure of is how to power everything down without selecting a device individually. Is there a way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droff* /forum/post/18854914
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input on the DVR question. I added another device as just "HR21", I still had to sync up the remotes, but there was no issue getting it done this time. Everything pretty much works as it should but I'm sure some tweaking will be in order. One thing I'm unsure of is how to power everything down without selecting a device individually. Is there a way to do this?
> 
> Thanks.



That's what the power button on the remote is for... actually, that's its ONLY function. Any device that is not set to "leave on when not in use" should automatically get turned off when you shut down with the main power button, or when you switch to another activity that does not use that particular device.


----------



## hawkster27

I'd like to start using Zone 2 on my Onkyo preamp, but I'm not sure how to best set up the One to do this. I searched the thread, but couldn't find clear suggestions for setting up Zone 2. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JakiChan

Anyone else find the touch controls frustrating? My friend got a Harmony One because the 880 was not available...I found it much harder to use than my 880 because you had to look at the remote.


----------



## clobber

Hmm...


When I choose an activity that involves turning the TV on, the correct input is not selected. The root of the problem seems to be that the TV is not turned on quickly enough. That is, the command from the H1 to the TV to turn on does not happen for about 8 or 10 seconds seconds. That is bizzare. Why does it not send immediately?


----------



## vermont99

Harmony One “Go to website to update”. Checked for info on this problem tried everything remote still will not load. Running Windows 7 64 bit with NOD 32 Antivirus. Had the remote about 6 months no problem making changes the other day I added a device and since then I can not up date the remote I even uninstalled Nod 32 and by-passed the wire less router tried my laptop nothing works can anybody help me?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/18861295
> 
> 
> Anyone else find the touch controls frustrating? My friend got a Harmony One because the 880 was not available...I found it much harder to use than my 880 because you had to look at the remote.



I have both an 880 and an H1 (not to mention a 720 as well) and it all boils down to a matter of programming the soft keys versus the hard keys. I much prefer the H1 hard keys and if you map the ones you need most in an activity you rarely have to use the touch screen (other than to change from one activity to another).


I believe you would take to an H1 after a while (but maybe not.....).


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clobber* /forum/post/18861376
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> When I choose an activity that involves turning the TV on, the correct input is not selected. The root of the problem seems to be that the TV is not turned on quickly enough. That is, the command from the H1 to the TV to turn on does not happen for about 8 or 10 seconds seconds. That is bizzare. Why does it not send immediately?



Does your activity turn on another device (ex. AV receiver) first?

If that's the case, then you must know that the AV receiver needs a warm up interval. Your Harmony need to wait for the warmup before sending the next command to the receiver, and only after that sequence completed it will power on the TV (therefore the delay you noticed).

Try changing the powerup order (Activity -> Settings -> Review the order in which devices are powered on)


If you still have issues (your TV still does not change to the right input) then you might have the following checked:

- check that your TV automatically selects one of its inputs based on the signal it receives on this input. If that is the case, then you may need to deactivate the auto switching of the input or use another input port on your TV, one that does not interfere with the "select input X" command from your Harmony

- check the power on delay for your TV. If this is too short, your Harmony will send the input selection command too early, before your TV manages to warm up, so the TV ignores the command. Try increasing the power on delay (Devices -> TV -> Settings -> Adjust the dealys -> Power on delay), some TVs need up to 10000 - 15000 ms (10-15 seconds). For example I found out that my Samsung TV needs 8500ms and the HT-Z220 Home cinema needs 6500ms, respectively, for warming up.


----------



## vermont99

No matter what I try or how many times I try to down load the computes says download 100% complete I un plug the USB cable and the screen only says Go to website to update NO buttons work.


----------



## clobber

cristush,


Yep, thanks for that reply. I appreciate it.


I have checked all that. In fact, the activity is very simple. It just has to turn the TV on and then select the input - that's it. I can tell it is not sending the TV power command quickly. Very strange.


----------



## Guibs

Just pulled the trigger and order online the Harmony One. It's amazing how much the price varies on that remote. Ended up finding it cheap through an amazon retailer so I ordered it there. I already own an Harmony remote (The Xbox 360 version) but the keys, espicially when entering the channel number were getting harder and harder to press and get them to register.


Considering an PS3 Slim as a bluray player, anyone has any feedback from Logitech Harmony ps3 adapter? Any "delay" from registering commands?


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guibs* /forum/post/18865816
> 
> 
> 
> Considering an PS3 Slim as a bluray player, anyone has any feedback from Logitech Harmony ps3 adapter? Any "delay" from registering commands?



From what i've read, its the best option - yet the most expensive one.


----------



## kevinmscs

My H1 started to take forever for an update. Any idea why?


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guibs* /forum/post/18865816
> 
> 
> Considering an PS3 Slim as a bluray player, anyone has any feedback from Logitech Harmony ps3 adapter? Any "delay" from registering commands?



I have been using the Logitech adapter for several months now and it works great for me. I have an older 40GB fat. I used the Nyko dongle before that and it worked well but no power on. The Harmony adapter works seamlessly in my setup.


----------



## BWG707

I've had my Harmony One for almost two years now and I don't know how I got along without it, I love this remote. Now it has developed a problem, please forgive me for not reading this entire thread looking for the same problem, the auto disply lights turn on feature does not work anymore. The display lights will not turn on when the remote is moved or shaken I have to touch the screen or push a button for them to light up. Has anyone else had this problem? or know anything about this? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BWG707* /forum/post/18868319
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for almost two years now and I don't know how I got along without it, I love this remote. Now it has developed a problem, please forgive me for not reading this entire thread looking for the same problem, the auto disply lights turn on feature does not work anymore. The display lights will not turn on when the remote is moved or shaken I have to touch the screen or push a button for them to light up. Has anyone else had this problem? or know anything about this? Thanks for any feedback.



Do you hear a rattle as if something is loose inside the remote? You're supposed to as it's the sensor that turns on the backlight when you move the remote. Maybe the "rattle" is stuck. Vigorously shake or strike the remote against your hand to see if you can release it.


----------



## BWG707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18868550
> 
> 
> Do you hear a rattle as if something is loose inside the remote? You're supposed to as it's the sensor that turns on the backlight when you move the remote. Maybe the "rattle" is stuck. Vigorously shake or strike the remote against your hand to see if you can release it.



I still hear the rattle. I'm just curious if this problem is very common or if anyone has had the problem fixed?


----------



## QZ1

It sounds like the motion sensor failed, but it might not be. It be might something simple, like an error with the automated programming of the remote. So, I would 'update' the remote (with or w/o changes, it doesn't matter), and see if works.


If not, see what Logitech says. Out of warranty, they offer a discount (50% off MSRP, I think); if so, it's only some savings off of typical selling prices.


I haven't heard of that problem, but I didn't read a lot about this remote before buying; more like a moderate amount of research.


----------



## StuJac

Does anyone know if the Harmony database supports 2 tivo's in the same system? I'm about to finally get rid of the cable dvr and get the TiVo Premier but this will give 2 tivo's in the same system which will require a 2nd set of codes. Tivo supports 2 sets of codes for this purpose. I can always "learn" the 2nd set of codes. Anybody encountered this before?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18869817
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Harmony database supports 2 tivo's in the same system? I'm about to finally get rid of the cable dvr and get the TiVo Premier but this will give 2 tivo's in the same system which will require a 2nd set of codes. Tivo supports 2 sets of codes for this purpose. I can always "learn" the 2nd set of codes. Anybody encountered this before?



Stu,


Not with a Tivo, but I have gone through it with the myriad Panasonic DVD, BD and HDD-DVR units that have been in my system over the years... as many as three at one time, and they all used the same basic code set.


After you add the second Tivo device, go into the Confirm IR function... it will ask you to play a few codes back to the Harmony from the OE remote... once it realizes that the code set that the new remote unit is using is not the "standard" one, it should automatically set itself to the correct code set (the message actually is along the lines of "a better set of codes has been found for this unit").


I have found that the secondary code sets are never quite as complete as the primary set... for the Panny players, Code Sets 2 & 3 did not have discrete power codes in the Harmony database, for example (The standard database for code set 1 DID have discretes). Your mileage with the Tivo units may vary, but if it works it usually is easier to confirm and then add a few missing codes than it is to learn the whole code set from scratch.


Joe


----------



## StuJac

Thanks Joe. I'm hoping someone has gone through this. Not a Tivo snob but I know people who have them tend to have more than 1. I'm thinking (and hoping) that Harmony supports both code sets fully.


----------



## smossman14

Hi guys, I'm still struggling with my problem that I presented back on pg 219. I've even gone up to 25 seconds of delay, but my Samsung theater still won't go from "BD/DVD" to "HDMI1". My original question was this:
_

I apologize for asking a question that has been asked a thousand times, but I'm really stuck. My remote works fine, except for my theater system does not switch inputs from DVD to HDMI1 correctly. I've increased the "input delay" to as high as 10,000ms (default is 1,000ms) without luck. My components are:


Samsung HT-BD3252 DVD/Blu-Ray

Samsung PN58B550T2F TV

Motorola DCH3416 DVR


I've also increased the other delays on a trial-and-error basis with no luck.

I've also changed the order of my devices so the DVD is powered first (thinking it may give it priority when changing activities as well).


Any ideas? Surely I don't need an input delay higher than 10,000ms, right??

thanks!


edit - Let me clarify that the inputs switch fine for all other activities, it's only going from "Watch a DVR" to "Watch TV" that it doesn't switch._


thanks!!


----------



## palmfish

Just encountered my first problem with my H1. The touchscreen has gone white.


The remote still responds to touchscreen inputs if you touch by memory, but none of the commands are visible.


I searched the manual and the web (AVS and Google) for references to touchscreen/backlight brightness, but haven't found any info. Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smossman14* /forum/post/18870629
> 
> 
> _Any ideas? Surely I don't need an input delay higher than 10,000ms, right??_



My Sammy A550 LCD needs 13,000ms on the power delay... that was the Harmony default setting and, believe me, I tried lower settings but they would not work. That said, the power delay should have no effect when switching between activities that both include the TV.


Forgive me if you posted this already... are you using input selection Method 2 (discrete input commands) on the TV? If you aren't, then switch to it, then verify that that the correct IR commands are assigned to each input (all of that is in the device input settings pages). Also check in device mode that the IR commands assigned to the inputs actually select the correct input.


----------



## James W. Johnson

So I got my H1 programed to control my TV, receiver and DVD player I had to go in and adjust a few buttons on em all. But all of my DVD player buttons do not transfer over in DVD mode, how do I adjust the DVD buttons in Watch a DVD mode or can't I? I do not see the adjustment I am looking for in the software, perhaps I missed it?


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smossman14* /forum/post/18870629
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Surely I don't need an input delay higher than 10,000ms, right??
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> edit - Let me clarify that the inputs switch fine for all other activities, it's only going from "Watch a DVR" to "Watch TV" that it doesn't switch.[/i]
> 
> 
> thanks!!



I think your problem could be most likely related to inter-device (or even inter-key) delays. You might wanna read the sticky thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/18872168
> 
> 
> So I got my H1 programed to control my TV, receiver and DVD player I had to go in and adjust a few buttons on em all. But all of my DVD player buttons do not transfer over in DVD mode, how do I adjust the DVD buttons in Watch a DVD mode or can't I? I do not see the adjustment I am looking for in the software, perhaps I missed it?



Activity -> Customize buttons -> Standard buttons

Select your device and command for Play, Stop, Pause, Rewind, Fast forward, etc.

If they are not defined in your device's codes, you must learn them.


----------



## smossman14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18871846
> 
> 
> My Sammy A550 LCD needs 13,000ms on the power delay... that was the Harmony default setting and, believe me, I tried lower settings but they would not work. That said, the power delay should have no effect when switching between activities that both include the TV.
> 
> 
> Forgive me if you posted this already... are you using input selection Method 2 (discrete input commands) on the TV? If you aren't, then switch to it, then verify that that the correct IR commands are assigned to each input (all of that is in the device input settings pages). Also check in device mode that the IR commands assigned to the inputs actually select the correct input.



jcalabria - Yes, I am using Method 2 and everything is correct:


Tuner -> BD/DVD -> D.IN -> AUX -> HDMI 1 -> HDMI 2


All the modes switch fine, except going away from BD/DVD. _Sometimes_ it will go away from BD/DVD, but never to the correct input. For example, if switching to "Watch DVD" to "Watch TV" (which is HDMI 1), it will sometimes end up on AUX, other times it will stay on BD/DVD. This all leads me to believe that it is insufficient Input delay, but here are my current settings:


Power On - 8000ms

Inter-Key - 500ms

Input Delay - 25000ms (not a typo!!)

Inter-Device - 500ms


Cristush - Thanks for the input, but isn't my problem more about Input delay on my DVD player, and not Inter-Key or Inter-Device? Besides, my 500ms for each of those is already larger than suggested on that sticky you provided. Please tell me if I misunderstood!


Any further ideas or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## mdavej

Sounds like HDMI CEC is interfering (your BD player is sending input commands to your TV that conflict with what harmony is doing). Make sure to turn it off everywhere. Input delay shouldn't be anywhere near that. Do you always hold the remote steady for 25 seconds when changing activities? Once you disable CEC, you can crank that delay way down. You may need to increase the power on delay though. Time it and see.


Also, method 2 doesn't sequence, IIRC. So it's really impossible for it to end up on the wrong input from the harmony alone if nothing else (like CEC) is interfering and you picked the right input in the setup.


I don't understand what you're saying about "Input delay on my DVD player". DVD players don't have inputs.


----------



## smossman14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18875599
> 
> 
> Sounds like HDMI CEC is interfering (your BD player is sending input commands to your TV that conflict with what harmony is doing). Make sure to turn it off everywhere. Input delay shouldn't be anywhere near that. Do you always hold the remote steady for 25 seconds when changing activities? Once you disable CEC, you can crank that delay way down. You may need to increase the power on delay though. Time it and see.
> 
> 
> Also, method 2 doesn't sequence, IIRC. So it's really impossible for it to end up on the wrong input from the harmony alone if nothing else (like CEC) is interfering and you picked the right input in the setup.
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you're saying about "Input delay on my DVD player". DVD players don't have inputs.



mdavej,


Good thought on the CEC, but I've disabled it both on the TV and the DVD/Theater System (since it had previously given me another set of problems).


As for "Input delay on my DVD player", perhaps I should've said "Input Delay on my Mini System" (as the Harmony software calls it), or "Theater System w/ DVD". You know, the delay settings in the Logitech software.


I've updated my remote with the Logitech software once again with the following delays, still no luck:
Power On Delay - 13000ms
Inter-key Delay - 500ms
Input Delay - 15000ms (I tried 1000ms as well with no luck)
Inter-Device Delay - 500ms


And yes, I'm holding it still. I've gone as far as using the remote while it sits on the table to make sure!


I've had this remote for six months, and I'm about to wear the "Help" button out!


----------



## James W. Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/18872183
> 
> 
> Activity -> Customize buttons -> Standard buttons
> 
> Select your device and command for Play, Stop, Pause, Rewind, Fast forward, etc.
> 
> If they are not defined in your device's codes, you must learn them.



Thank You


----------



## Rew452

Got my One yesterday but am having a problem which I believe was simple to solve on my 880; can someone remind me please?


I have 2 DirecTV Sat receivers, a HR20-700 and a HR22-100 I have them setup correctly as far as the activity is concerned but I need some how to tell the Harmony the difference in IR control signals.


Directv allows up to 2 receivers to be controlled on 1 remote by changing the second's IR

Control.


Anyway I seem to remember a easy way to change the IR setting for control of 2nd receiver.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/18882357
> 
> 
> Got my One yesterday but am having a problem which I believe was simple to solve on my 880; can someone remind me please?
> 
> 
> I have 2 DirecTV Sat receivers, a HR20-700 and a HR22-100 I have them setup correctly as far as the activity is concerned but I need some how to tell the Harmony the difference in IR control signals.
> 
> 
> Directv allows up to 2 receivers to be controlled on 1 remote by changing the second's IR
> 
> Control.
> 
> 
> Anyway I seem to remember a easy way to change the IR setting for control of 2nd receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



AFAIK, there is no difference between the One and 880... the second receiver gets added as a device in the normal way, then you use the confirm IR function (with the OE remote switched to the alternate code set) to allow the software to determine that it is not the standard code set being used.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18882407
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no difference between the One and 880... the second receiver gets added as a device in the normal way, then you use the confirm IR function (with the OE remote switched to the alternate code set) to allow the software to determine that it is not the standard code set being used.



So I have to use Directv remote set to the 2nd reciever and train Harmony to it's codes?


I thought there was a simpler way to do it.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/18882433
> 
> 
> So I have to use Directv remote set to the 2nd receiver and train Harmony to it's codes?
> 
> 
> I thought there was a simpler way to do it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



Found it it, Under "Device Options" - Called "Confirm infrared commands"

It checks a couple of commands and loads a new set for #2.


Rew


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/18882537
> 
> 
> Found it it, Under "Device Options" - Called "Confirm infrared commands"
> 
> It checks a couple of commands and loads a new set for #2.
> 
> 
> Rew



That's it!


----------



## IronHorse

Well... I made the plunge and ordered a refurbished Harmony One from Circuit City. Its already enroute and I'm going to go out and get the Yamaha AVR this weekend (I hope) so next week I'm going to have to set it all up. I'm guessing I shouldn't bother even trying to program the H1 until I have everything set up and got all my speakers set in the AVR and all components linked via HDMI that need to be, others to appropriate RCAs.


----------



## claymanhb

I


----------



## bvader

So is the inter-device delay executed *before* the sequence for a device or at the end of the sequence. I need my panel to wait before powering on should I add the inter-device delay to the panel or to the device before it.


----------



## eric-t

Has anyone ever replaced their battery in the Harmony One? If so, where did you purchase one? Can they be bought from a local store?


----------



## BoogieNY

Anyone know where I can get a battery charger as opposed to the cradle? My battery is dead and the cradle isn't working and I can't use my system (lost one of the remotes). Shouldn't have let the battery get that dead but who knew?


I'm in NYC so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I ordered one from Amazon but the quickest it will be here is Tuesday.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvader* /forum/post/18887696
> 
> 
> So is the inter-device delay executed *before* the sequence for a device or at the end of the sequence. I need my panel to wait before powering on should I add the inter-device delay to the panel or to the device before it.



Before. HERE's a good explanation.


----------



## SuperCraig

I'm looking for a simple on/off lamp module (receiver) that works with the H1.


I just did a search and saw someone posted (couple of years ago) that they were using the X10 lamp module... but when I plugged that into the Harmony compatibility tool on the Logitech site it said that it's not compatible as it doesn't take IR signals.


Can someone suggest a simple (on/off) ir controller for a tabletop lamp?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric-t* /forum/post/18889133
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced their battery in the Harmony One? If so, where did you purchase one? Can they be bought from a local store?



I got this one about 2 months ago and so far so good. The one on Amazon is the wrong spec while this one matched the original.

http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li...ne-remote.html


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18891438
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a simple on/off lamp module (receiver) that works with the H1.
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest a simple (on/off) ir controller for a tabletop lamp?



I use this IR receiver:
http://www.x10.com/products/x10_ir543.htm


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrysb* /forum/post/18891476
> 
> 
> I use this IR receiver:
> http://www.x10.com/products/x10_ir543.htm



OK... so it looks like that unit translates the IR signal from the H1 to be compatible with the receivers for the X10, correct?


Then which additional X10 receiver/module/unit do I need to control the tabletop lamp?


Are there any other brands worth looking at? I see lots of folks like the Lutron brand for dimmers, but I only need an on/off for this lamp.


Thanks for any/all input on this!


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18891438
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a simple on/off lamp module (receiver) that works with the H1.



Looking ahead... question: will I be able to program the Harmony One to turn the lamp back on when I hit the power button on the remote (that turns all the devices off)? Hope I explained my question clearly...


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18891631
> 
> 
> Looking ahead... question: will I be able to program the Harmony One to turn the lamp back on when I hit the power button on the remote (that turns all the devices off)? Hope I explained my question clearly...



Shouldn't be an issue. I have my H1 turn the lights on when I press 'pause' and off when I press 'play'. I alos have my IdeaLume turn on whenever the TV is on and off when it's off too. For a while, I had the lights just dim (not fully off) when I press play but there's enough small lights in the room to allow the main lighting to be off. The point is, with the X10 IR transceiver and the appropriate X10 switches for your lights, you can do what you need.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/18891721
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue. I have my H1 turn the lights on when I press 'pause' and off when I press 'play'. I alos have my IdeaLume turn on whenever the TV is on and off when it's off too. For a while, I had the lights just dim (not fully off) when I press play but there's enough small lights in the room to allow the main lighting to be off. The point is, with the X10 IR transceiver and the appropriate X10 switches for your lights, you can do what you need.



Well, I knew I could make them do as I wish going from one activity to another... but I just want to make sure that when I hit the Harmony One power button (that turns everything else off) that I can have it also turn my lights on.


If that's possible, how do I configure that. I understand how to configure Activities pretty well, but how do you configure the "power off" button to do these types of actions?


----------



## oman321

Supercraig I set the lights as always on so they are not affected when entering an activity and I can ethier control as I wish or if they are set up to dim when I hit play, etc. Then what you do is you go thru each activity wizard and when it gets to the end where at asks you if everything is being controlled the way you want select the second option "yes but I wish to add more control" you go thru the wizard again but when you get to the end this time you can add additional commands when you enter or exit the activity. You would add the lighting device for a command when exiting and then add your appropiate command to set the lights to which ever level you want. You would have to go thru each activity that you want to do this in.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18892245
> 
> 
> Supercraig I set the lights as always on so they are not affected when entering an activity and I can ethier control as I wish or if they are set up to dim when I hit play, etc. Then what you do is you go thru each activity wizard and when it gets to the end where at asks you if everything is being controlled the way you want select the second option "yes but I wish to add more control" you go thru the wizard again but when you get to the end this time you can add additional commands when you enter or exit the activity. You would add the lighting device for a command when exiting and then add your appropiate command to set the lights to which ever level you want. You would have to go thru each activity that you want to do this in.



Thanks for that explanation... as a new owner, I'm still learning this. But let me see if I understand the principal of what you are saying. Basically when I hit the "power" button it's the same as switching from one Activity to the next, correct? And so, by ending EACH activity with where I think the lights should be (on/up) it will do so when I hit the power button to turn it all off.


Do I have that accurate? But if that's the case, will the lights come up when I switch from one activity to another? It would seem to me that it would... which might be ok (or might be a little annoying)...


Please let me know if I'm understanding this correctly...


Thanks so much for your feedback/input!!


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18891606
> 
> 
> OK... so it looks like that unit translates the IR signal from the H1 to be compatible with the receivers for the X10, correct?
> 
> 
> Then which additional X10 receiver/module/unit do I need to control the tabletop lamp?
> 
> 
> Are there any other brands worth looking at? I see lots of folks like the Lutron brand for dimmers, but I only need an on/off for this lamp.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any/all input on this!



If your lamp is incandescent, any X!0 lamp module receiver will work. If you want to dim the lamp, use one that has that capability. The only problem with the IR/X10 receiver is that you will need to sequence 8-10 dim commands from the H1 to get the lighting to the level you probably desire. At least that what I had to do. Other dimmer technologies will not have that requirement. I started with X10 and didn't care to upgrade to another product. Here's a supplier that carries both X10 and Insteon, which is another competing product:
http://www.smarthome.com/_/index.aspx?src=WLS00WA10


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrysb* /forum/post/18892446
> 
> 
> The only problem with the IR/X10 receiver is that you will need to sequence 8-10 dim commands from the H1 to get the lighting to the level you probably desire. At least that what I had to do.



I'm really hoping they just have an on/off capability. I won't need to dim that one... but this is good information.


Thanks for your input!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18892342
> 
> 
> Thanks for that explanation... as a new owner, I'm still learning this. But let me see if I understand the principal of what you are saying. Basically when I hit the "power" button it's the same as switching from one Activity to the next, correct? And so, by ending EACH activity with where I think the lights should be (on/up) it will do so when I hit the power button to turn it all off.
> 
> 
> Do I have that accurate? But if that's the case, will the lights come up when I switch from one activity to another? It would seem to me that it would... which might be ok (or might be a little annoying)...
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I'm understanding this correctly...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your feedback/input!!



Yes you have it correct.. I did not anticipate the switching from one activity to the next but you are right.


A better thought is to have an activity with just the light as a device and have it set to go to the right scene or on when you enter it and all other devices will turn off. The light of course would not be set to always be on.


----------



## oman321

I thought about it a little more SC, you can set the lighting device as always on so it is not affected when going into various activities. The only activity that would be different would be the activity I mentioned above which would have only the lighting device. Add an additional command when entering that activity of the preset lighting scene you would like. This way you shut everything else off when you enter it, lights go to your setting and your remote has the capability of adjusting the lights as need be when entering or leaving the room.


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18893695
> 
> 
> I thought about it a little more SC, you can set the lighting device as always on so it is not affected when going into various activities. The only activity that would be different would be the activity I mentioned above which would have only the lighting device. Add an additional command when entering that activity of the preset lighting scene you would like. This way you shut everything else off when you enter it, lights go to your setting and your remote has the capability of adjusting the lights as need be when entering or leaving the room.



I've also added lighting soft buttons in each activity in order to have some control over lighting without exiting an activity.


----------



## njfoses

So i jumped on board the harmony one ship over the weekend. I have all my gear working well with it after a few hours of setup and so far im loving this thing!! One question is that i have downloaded images from square eyes site to use as a slide show when the remote is in the cradle. The slideshow works fine for a min or two and then the screen just goes dark and stays that way. Is that how the slideshow is designed to work when the remote is on the cradle or should it be continous until the remote is taken off the cradle? Thanks.


----------



## b_scott

is the Tivo Premiere in the system yet? I'd like to be able to use my colored buttons.


----------



## James W. Johnson

I was gonna write a quick little glowing review of the Harmony One I bought recently at Amazon and was shocked to see 80 1 star reviews. Read a few of em, LINK , I just don't get why there are so many unhappy folks......perhaps not too smart? It makes no sense to me.


I need to read this thread and get the most out of my Harmony One, I flat out love it.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/18894288
> 
> 
> ...and was shocked to see 80 1 star reviews.



...and 1,007 four and five star reviews. I think you have to read each of the negative reviews and determine what the story was for that reviewer. Even if they have a legit gripe, their circumstance may be irrelevant to you and me (e.g., a specific piece of equipment that didn't work with the Harmony). I'd also bet that at least 75% of the issues mentioned could have been helped by a little consultation with this forum.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18893695
> 
> 
> you can set the lighting device as always on so it is not affected when going into various activities.



OK, that sounds good. HOW do I do that?



> Quote:
> The only activity that would be different would be the activity I mentioned above which would have only the lighting device. Add an additional command when entering that activity of the preset lighting scene you would like. This way you shut everything else off when you enter it, lights go to your setting and your remote has the capability of adjusting the lights as need be when entering or leaving the room.



So... basically I add an activity that turns everything else off, but my lights on. So instead of hitting the power button (to end my tv/blu-ray watching, or music listening session, or whatever) I hit that new activity instead. Then I can just put the H1 in the cradle. I like it. At first I thought I'd need to hit that activity and then power off, but the power off (of everything but the lights) is already included in that new activity.


OK, I really think I'm getting it now- thanks for the support!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18894268
> 
> 
> is the Tivo Premiere in the system yet? I'd like to be able to use my colored buttons.



You can easily have your Harmony Learn those buttons. The setup software provides that capability and it is very easy to do.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njfoses* /forum/post/18894251
> 
> 
> So i jumped on board the harmony one ship over the weekend. I have all my gear working well with it after a few hours of setup and so far im loving this thing!! One question is that i have downloaded images from square eyes site to use as a slide show when the remote is in the cradle. The slideshow works fine for a min or two and then the screen just goes dark and stays that way. Is that how the slideshow is designed to work when the remote is on the cradle or should it be continous until the remote is taken off the cradle? Thanks.



Yes, that's how it's designed to work -- one complete cycle of your 'slides' and then it goes dark.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18891876
> 
> 
> Well, I knew I could make them do as I wish going from one activity to another... but I just want to make sure that when I hit the Harmony One power button (that turns everything else off) that I can have it also turn my lights on.
> 
> 
> If that's possible, how do I configure that. I understand how to configure Activities pretty well, but how do you configure the "power off" button to do these types of actions?



I see that a lot of answers were provided before I came back. Hope you're all set.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/18894739
> 
> 
> You can easily have your Harmony Learn those buttons. The setup software provides that capability and it is very easy to do.



sure, but it'd be nice if my $250 remote had a native setup for a machine that's been out for 3 months...


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18894736
> 
> 
> OK, that sounds good. HOW do I do that?



Go to the lighting device in the software and run thru it's setup. One of the options should eventually be the power buttons for the device and you should be able to indicate that it is always on. Yes on your second statement, Lights On activity to turn everything else off and simply cradle. What's nice is the remote will be ready to control lights when picked up rather then having to go to devices or hit that activity again. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## James W. Johnson

I get this message onscreen when my Pioneer PRO-151FD plasma is turned on which I never got before the Harmony One.


> Quote:
> Starting up, please wait.



Anyone know why this is happening? Its not a big deal, I was just curious why.


thanks


----------



## b_scott

that means your Plasma is starting up from "off" rather than "standby."


Normally when you turn your TV off it should go to standby with quick start. I don't know the difference between the discrete codes though


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/18895407
> 
> 
> I get this message onscreen when my Pioneer PRO-151FD plasma is turned on which I never got before the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening? Its not a big deal, I was just curious why.
> 
> 
> thanks



My PDP4360 does this after a power outage or hiccup. Both before and with my H1.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18895049
> 
> 
> Go to the lighting device in the software and run thru it's setup. One of the options should eventually be the power buttons for the device and you should be able to indicate that it is always on. Yes on your second statement, Lights On activity to turn everything else off and simply cradle. What's nice is the remote will be ready to control lights when picked up rather then having to go to devices or hit that activity again. Let us know how you make out.



OK Great. That makes sense. I've got my X10 units ordered (they are coming Chicago to Denver)... if I'm lucky they'll get here by the end of the week.


Thanks again for all your input/support!! I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/18895407
> 
> 
> I get this message onscreen when my Pioneer PRO-151FD plasma is turned on which I never got before the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening? Its not a big deal, I was just curious why.
> 
> 
> thanks



It could be related to the command codes that Logitech holds in its database for your plasma TV (Power Toggle, Power on, Power off). If this behaviour bothers, maybe you could try relearning both Power Off and Power On codes for the Harmony using the power button on the original remote of your plasma TV (the one you've been using until turning to Harmony One).


----------



## Nickoff

I'm trying to set up an activity for ipod music to a Denon 4310 via a Denon ipod dock. In the set up the software is asking me what the ipod dock output is set to, i.e. tuner, vcr etc. What should I put here... the ipod dock cannot be set to output any of these - it's output is set. I can separately set the AVR input to the correct input for the ipod (in this case vcr).


Nick


----------



## oman321

I wouldn't worry about it, the software thinks it can seperately set that device to a source. You just leave it set to tuner, or see if you can adjust the output list and delete them and just leave tuner so it doesn't require a selection.


----------



## generalhead

There are lights I can control with my H1? Wow, I might not ever have to get up off of my couch again!


Seriously though, I hadn't heard of this before. Are there many options?


----------



## oman321

Yes, many options.


One of the most popular brands is Lutron. They have the Maestro which is great for single lighting area or if you only need one preset scene for multiple lights they can work nicely together for multi switch needs. They can be readily be found at Home Depot or Lowes.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=&oq=&gs_rfai= 


The other Lutron brand is Spacer which is more robust and will allow you to have multiple scenes.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=&oq=&gs_rfai= 


The top end of the Lutron line is the Grafik Eye which can offer a bigger amount options and control. Multiple zone and scene control as well as accessories, etc.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q...og&sa=N&tab=wi 


Then there are other products such as Insteon & X10 just to name a couple, available at places like Smarthome.com. With Insteon and X10 you would need to add an IR receiver to work with your Harmony thus adding to the cost, but this would also be a more robust solution which you can expand on thruout your home as it uses your homes power lines.


----------



## bplewis24

Does anybody know of any ways to do the following using a Harmony One, the Logitech PS3 Adapter and the PS3:


1) Turn on the PS3 activity,


2) Switch to another activity,


3) PS3 remains on.


Right now, switching to the "Watch TV" activity turns the PS3 off. I went into the "Play Game (PS3)" activity and changed the settings so that items remain turned on when not in use. Now that I'm typing this, maybe I should change the settings of the "Watch TV" activity the same way?


My goal is to simply have the PS3 remain on when switching between activities.


Brandon


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18898845
> 
> 
> Yes, many options.
> 
> 
> One of the most popular brands is Lutron. They have the Maestro which is great for single lighting area or if you only need one preset scene for multiple lights they can work nicely together for multi switch needs. They can be readily be found at Home Depot or Lowes.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> 
> The other Lutron brand is Spacer which is more robust and will allow you to have multiple scenes.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> 
> The top end of the Lutron line is the Grafik Eye which can offer a bigger amount options and control. Multiple zone and scene control as well as accessories, etc.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q...og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> 
> Then there are other products such as Insteon & X10 just to name a couple, available at places like Smarthome.com. With Insteon and X10 you would need to add an IR receiver to work with your Harmony thus adding to the cost, but this would also be a more robust solution which you can expand on thruout your home as it uses your homes power lines.



This is great info oman321, thanks for sharing.


I just got off the phone with Lutron and they say that most of their products are NOT compatible with a 3rd party remote like the Harmony One. He said we had to choose between the Maestro IR (different than the regular Maestro) and the Spacer system (he did mention whole house ones available, but I didn't get a model- so maybe that's the Grafik Eye you are speaking of).


I myself will eventually go for the wall mounted dimmers and use Lutron. But for my first application, all I wanted to do was turn a lamp on/off with certain activities. Lutron's unit runs between $80-$100 for that module alone.


So I went with an X10 combo. You do need the signal "translator" (IR543) to translate the signals from the Harmony. I was able to pick up both that translator unit and the lamp module for under $20 with shipping off of eBay from this seller . So the cost savings using the X10 for this (vs Lutron) was significant!


Good luck generalhead in your search for the perfect reason to not get off the couch anymore


----------



## James W. Johnson

Hey guys, how do I erase everything in the Harmony One and the software? I want to start from the very beginning one more time. I tried re-installing the H1 software but it just goes right back to where it was before I uninstalled it.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/18900093
> 
> 
> Hey guys, how do I erase everything in the Harmony One and the software? I want to start from the very beginning one more time. I tried re-installing the H1 software but it just goes right back to where it was before I uninstalled it.



All of the settings are tied to the account (the software is essentially just a web browser looking at the settings stored for your account on the Harmony server), so either...
Delete all Devices and Activities in your existing account
Create a new account

There should be no need to "erase" the remote... it will be overwritten at the next update after you rebuild your devices and activities in the software... but I suppose if you really wanted to you could update the remote from your newly created (or cleaned-out) account before you rebuild things.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18899729
> 
> 
> This is great info oman321, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Lutron and they say that most of their products are NOT compatible with a 3rd party remote like the Harmony One. He said we had to choose between the Maestro IR (different than the regular Maestro) and the Spacer system (he did mention whole house ones available, but I didn't get a model- so maybe that's the Grafik Eye you are speaking of).
> 
> 
> I myself will eventually go for the wall mounted dimmers and use Lutron. But for my first application, all I wanted to do was turn a lamp on/off with certain activities. Lutron's unit runs between $80-$100 for that module alone.
> 
> 
> So I went with an X10 combo. You do need the signal "translator" (IR543) to translate the signals from the Harmony. I was able to pick up both that translator unit and the lamp module for under $20 with shipping off of eBay from this seller . So the cost savings using the X10 for this (vs Lutron) was significant!
> 
> 
> Good luck generalhead in your search for the perfect reason to not get off the couch anymore




That's a great deal SC...I paid $25.00 just for the IR543 from smarthome. The nice thing is that now that you have the IR543 you can actually expand your setup with that and either add more X10 or Insteon modules. Insteon is compatible with X10. I use the IR543 with an Insteon light controller for behind screen lighting.


----------



## Tallsilver

54G10 TV

Motorola Cable Box

Harmony One remote.

Onkyo HT 260 AVR


When listening to FM only with the AVR, I have the One to issue an input change to CBL/TV on power down. However, when I use the One to watch normal TV (Pass thru) it or the TV turns the AVR "on" and the sound comes thru the AVR. Turning the AVR "off" sends the sound back to the TV (which is the wife's pref).


When the One issues the command for surround tv, or play DVD, play Cd, etc the change to CBL/TV on power down works as expected. Is the TV turning the AVR on via HDMI?


Help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18900238
> 
> 
> That's a great deal SC...I paid $25.00 just for the IR543 from smarthome. The nice thing is that now that you have the IR543 you can actually expand your setup with that and either add more X10 or Insteon modules. Insteon is compatible with X10. I use the IR543 with an Insteon light controller for behind screen lighting.



Yeah, I was happy finding that deal. The lamp dimmer module was only $6, so I bought two (not knowing what the next need might be). I'll have to learn more about what that IR543 will provide for me. But I'm just excited to have the lamp turn on/off, lol. It's start.


I really appreciate the feedback/input on this Forum!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18901102
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was happy finding that deal. The lamp dimmer module was only $6, so I bought two (not knowing what the next need might be). I'll have to learn more about what that IR543 will provide for me. But I'm just excited to have the lamp turn on/off, lol. It's start.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback/input on this Forum!



FYI, the IR543 is already in the Harmony database... just add it as another device (Home Automation / Lighting Controller). It has no power control of its own - when you enter it as a device, pick the "device has no power button" option.


The command structure is quite simple. Assuming a static house code (fine if you have


----------



## mdavej

I used a hacked X10 protocol to add a bunch of commands that include the unit code. For example, with my commands, Unit1-On is a single command instead of two. That helps a lot with sequences. PM me if you want my account name so you can have support add my IR543 device to your account. Otherwise you can just do it yourself with raw learns by pressing the unit code followed quickly by a command, assuming you have an IR remote with X10 codes to learn from (universals with X10 codes are very common).


----------



## IronHorse

Well... got my H1 and its pretty cool. Started setting it up and I will learn a lot as I get more into it. Do have a question though... is there any way to control a RF device like my DirecTV HR-20 PVR in RF mode? I know I can user select IR or RF in the D*TV unit, but I need to keep it in RF mode because this one device feeds two (2) HD TVs. One is in the kitchen, the other in the family room. Both are driven via HDMI cable from a HDMI splitter. Whatever I'm watching in the FR is what is displayed in the Kitchen and that's fine. Been working like that for well over a year. The RF setup lets me keep an extra RC64R remote in the kitchen, and that remote can be used to change channels (and more) without leaving the breakfast table. Plus, if I'm having breakfast I don't have to walk into the FR, turn on the TV so I can see the guide and change channels. So... can it be done guys? Did I buy the right (or wrong?) remote?


----------



## mdavej

No way to do it with harmony in RF mode. You'd have to leave your boxes in IR mode and get another RF system or IR repeaters. Xsight Touch and Nevo C3 can do DirecTV RF natively though. They can be paired with only one receiver. So that's the remote to get if RF is that important to you. Those models have gotten mixed reviews, but mine worked just fine. DirecTV power users panned the remote because it couldn't control 20 DVRs at once over RF. I though that was asking a little too much, considering harmony and others can do zero. The software is just as clunky as harmony in many respects. But at least you can drag and drop functions to buttons in the Xsight software, which is a big improvement over harmony's stupid arrows. On the downside they don't do device state tracking like harmony, but do have a similar help system. You also have more control over what's in the activity macros. Not bad over all, but not quite as functional as harmony.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronHorse* /forum/post/18901766
> 
> 
> Did I buy the right (or wrong?) remote?



Yes you bought it wrong. Should have bought the H-900.


----------



## mdavej

Since when can a 900 control DirecTV via RF? OP's issue is he wants to continue using other DirecTV remotes in RF mode. That's completely impossible with a 900 or any other remote besides the one I mentioned. Plus, if he got a 900 he couldn't do any sequences, which are a must with DirecTV for things like managing recordings and skipping commercials.


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18901832
> 
> 
> Since when can a 900 control DirecTV via RF? OP's issue is he wants to continue using other DirecTV remotes in RF mode. That's completely impossible with a 900 or any other remote besides the one I mentioned. Plus, if he got a 900 he couldn't do any sequences, which are a must with DirecTV for things like managing recordings and skipping commercials.



Correct. What i thought he wanted was what you said in the previous to this quote (#7039).


----------



## IronHorse

Great. Thought the H1 was the cats ass and I guess I didn't do enough research. I have no room for another D*TV box in the kitchen as the TV is wall mounted. The D*TV RF remotes work great in either room, so if I want to switch to CNN from YES while eating dinner... it takes about a half a second.


Now I'm really confused though. Are we saying that a Harmony One can't even function as a full-fledged D*TV remote?


It does sound like maybe I might salvage this mess if I get a Harmony 890?


----------



## mdavej

We're not saying that at all. Just about any universal, including harmony, can function as a full-flegged D* remote in IR mode. But only the two models I mentioned can operate a D* box in RF mode. They're the only universal remotes on the planet that can talk native D* RF. Even with the 890 you can't leave your box in RF mode. If you can do without D* RF, your options are wide open.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18901746
> 
> 
> I used a hacked X10 protocol to add a bunch of commands that include the unit code. For example, with my commands, Unit1-On is a single command instead of two. That helps a lot with sequences. PM me if you want my account name so you can have support add my IR543 device to your account. Otherwise you can just do it yourself with raw learns by pressing the unit code followed quickly by a command, assuming you have an IR remote with X10 codes to learn from (universals with X10 codes are very common).



As mdavej states you can learn commands to send more than one button press by teaching new commands to the Harmony in Raw, I even had success in normal learn. I have an 1100, which Logitech stripped of sequences along with the 900; that is what what we have to do to have those remotes execute multi step commands. I have simple ones like pause lights up, play lights scene 1, and so on, but I also have steps of up to 4 commands to set my video scaler to the right setting. This procedure was common before Logitech had sequences and many folks used basic 10 dollar universal remotes to help teach the Harmony strings of up to 13-14 commands.


SC if you have a basic Universal remote which can learn the x10 commands from the harmony once you add the IR543 as a device, then you can use that to teach the Harmony multi button presses into one button.


If you are successful in teaching a command i.e. 3dim then you can assign that button as part of the sequence and you have effectively added a 7 step sequence.


----------



## IronHorse

Given the logistics and equipment I have to deal with, I have to figure out which remote would satisfy my "basic" needs with regard to the D*TV issues. At an absolute minimum for everyday use, I need to be able to at least power the D*TV box on/off, call up a guide, and switch channels. As inconvenient as it might be, I can probably deal with managing recordings, accessing the PVR List, and whatever else by pulling out the D*TV RF remote and doing what is needed to be done.


So before I send the H1 back or sell it... I need to know if the Harmony One, Harmony 890 or Harmony 900 can in fact, manage my basic D*TV RF requirements even if it means adding some sort of conversion module that takes the Harmony IR signal and turns it into a RF command.


And it appears the other option is to jump from The Harmony to XSight Touch or Nevo C3 and hope that they function as well as I hoped the Harmony would. And before I do that... which XSight Touch model actually does what I want and perhaps more? Don't want to make the same mistake twice LOL!


----------



## oman321

IronHorse,


The 890 and 900 come with an RF extender. The 890 uses a previous version compatible with the 1100 as well but it is not included with the 1100. Basically what would happen with an 890 or 900 is that the Harmony will send the commands out in RF mode and then convert the signal back to IR at the rf extender. The 890's extender has typical emitters to attach to the front of your equipment and you would be able to fully control your equipment without having to point the remote in the equipments direction.


With the 900 the RF extender is an IR blaster with two mini IR blasters, the blasters need to be positioned as to flash your equipment, usually placed above, below or somehow in front of equipment. Same thing though no need to point remote commands will be sent RF or both RF and IR if need be, such as pointing remote to the tv to turn on or adjust volume(so leave tv in IR mode on remote).


The third option is to keep the H1 and get an IR extender which will take the IR signal and convert it to RF at the receiver and back to IR at the transmitter which would need to be placed in front of the equipment. With this option you need to point the H1 to the receiver.


I've used the X10 powermids in the past for similar control of a cable box as what you describe with the D* box. In my case it was a living room and master bedroom setup. You can also attach an IR emitter to the back of the Powermid trasmitter so that you can place discretely if need be.


I've moved onto to a bigger IR system but I still have and use the Powermids to control music from outside to the receiver in my basement. Look them up on Ebay for a good price.


----------



## squareeyes

with a shout out to iconharmony.com
http://blog.logitech.com/ 

i know it's a shameless plug.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/18894268
> 
> 
> is the Tivo Premiere in the system yet? I'd like to be able to use my colored buttons.



If it is not, it will probably work fine if you select one of the older Tivo models. I don't think the remotes changed with the new model.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric-t* /forum/post/18889133
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced their battery in the Harmony One? If so, where did you purchase one? Can they be bought from a local store?



eBay for OEM battery.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/18904117
> 
> 
> with a shout out to iconharmony.com
> http://blog.logitech.com/
> 
> i know it's a shameless plug.



Those icons you provide are one of the best features of the Harmony remotes. We have no idea what the channel numbers are for any of stations we watch in the room with our Harmony One or the room with our Harmony 880. Same at our daughter's house now that I've installed your channel icons on her 880.


Thank you very much. If anyone isn't using them I'd say they're missing a lot.


----------



## IronHorse

Thought I'd post a quick sketch of my layout that might help explain it better. Note that everything is currently working just fine with the individual remotes. The D*TV receiver has been out-putting to _BOTH_ sets for almost a year now and there are no problems. If I'm watching a baseball game in the Family Room and go into the Kitchen for snack or dinner... no problem. I just switch on the Kitchen TV and the same signal is fed to both TVs so I don't miss a beat. Its a great setup. My only problem is when I'm back in the Family Room and I'm stuck with a half-dozen remotes!!! Thought the Harmony One would solve it all, but I ran into the IR Blockade LOL. So it looks like the Harmony One is going back, and the replacement might be the XSight 18G unless there's a _easy_ way to use a Harmony 890/900?











Incidentally, the HDMI Splitter works pretty good. I get a hiccup every once in a while, but all it takes is a power cycle on the D*TV box to refresh the HDMI signal. That happens maybe once every two weeks or so. I have the Apple TV and have tested it with BOXEE in my basement on another TV just to make sure it works correctly (it does). Once I solve my remote dilemma I will bring it up to the family room and run an ethernet cable so I can stream without any issues from one of the USB/Firewire drives connected to my iMac.


----------



## oman321

Ironhorse, you may have missed my post to you #7047. You can make the H1, 890 or 900 work. I do the same as you with 4 displays, bedroom, living room, recreation room and HT just a matter what is the best way for you. Since you are used to RF I would go with the 890 or 900 solution, most likely the 900 since it's the newer version.


Just noticed your location, nice to post with a local New Englander.


----------



## IronHorse

Oman... I saw your post but I think I misunderstood some parts so I figured I was dead in the water LOL.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18903536
> 
> 
> IronHorse,
> 
> 
> The 890 and 900 come with an RF extender.


*Didn't realize that it was included with all 890/900 remotes... even factory refurbs? Is this what you're talking about?*












> Quote:
> The 890 uses a previous version compatible with the 1100 as well but it is not included with the 1100. Basically what would happen with an 890 or 900 is that the Harmony will send the commands out in RF mode and then convert the signal back to IR at the rf extender. The 890's extender has typical emitters to attach to the front of your equipment and you would be able to fully control your equipment without having to point the remote in the equipments direction.


*When I was trying to set up the H1 last night, it immediately gave me instructions immediately to reset the receiver to IR mode. How do you get around that?*



> Quote:
> With the 900 the RF extender is an IR blaster with two mini IR blasters, the blasters need to be positioned as to flash your equipment, usually placed above, below or somehow in front of equipment. Same thing though no need to point remote commands will be sent RF or both RF and IR if need be, such as pointing remote to the tv to turn on or adjust volume(so leave tv in IR mode on remote).
> 
> 
> The third option is to keep the H1 and get an IR extender which will take the IR signal and convert it to RF at the receiver and back to IR at the transmitter which would need to be placed in front of the equipment. With this option you need to point the H1 to the receiver.


*Can you point me to an IR Extender that will work with the H1 and the D*TV receiver which would be set to function in RF mode so I can still do all my D*TV native control work in the kitchen using the OEM D*TV RF Remote, and then allow me to use all the functions of the D*TV remote via the H1?*



> Quote:
> I've used the X10 powermids in the past for similar control of a cable box as what you describe with the D* box. In my case it was a living room and master bedroom setup. You can also attach an IR emitter to the back of the Powermid trasmitter so that you can place discretely if need be.
> 
> 
> I've moved onto to a bigger IR system but I still have and use the Powermids to control music from outside to the receiver in my basement. Look them up on Ebay for a good price.


----------



## mdavej

You're getting lots of great advice here for using D* in IR mode with various RF remotes (890, 900, etc.). But the fact remains that no universal remote except the Xsight/Nevo can ever, ever, ever talk RF to a D* box in RF mode. It doesn't matter how many RF bases, repeaters, modules, or whatever, you get. It's never going to happen. When you program your harmony, the software even warns you that your D* box cannot be in RF mode. With harmony, you'll never be able to use your D* RF remotes even occasionally because your D* box has to be in IR mode to work with harmony, even with RF harmonys, rendering your D* RF remotes useless.


Some love the xsight, some hate it. I rather liked it (but not quite enough to keep it). It's not the same as harmony, but it is a pretty sophisticated and powerful remote. I can only recommend you try it for yourself. It's definitely the simplest solution and the only one that will let you use your D* remotes from other rooms. And make sure it's the xsight touch and not the xsight color. You don't need to buy an RF base for the xsight unless you want to control your whole system via RF.


I think some posters may not be aware that a D* box in RF mode will not respond to IR at all. So to continue using your D* RF remotes, Xsight is the only option.


EDIT: Speak of the devil, remotecentral just did a great review of the remote in question HERE .


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/18899102
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of any ways to do the following using a Harmony One, the Logitech PS3 Adapter and the PS3:
> 
> 
> 1) Turn on the PS3 activity,
> 
> 
> 2) Switch to another activity,
> 
> 
> 3) PS3 remains on.
> 
> 
> Right now, switching to the "Watch TV" activity turns the PS3 off. I went into the "Play Game (PS3)" activity and changed the settings so that items remain turned on when not in use. Now that I'm typing this, maybe I should change the settings of the "Watch TV" activity the same way?
> 
> 
> My goal is to simply have the PS3 remain on when switching between activities.



Anybody?


Brandon


----------



## OldGatorDelt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric-t* /forum/post/18889133
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced their battery in the Harmony One? If so, where did you purchase one? Can they be bought from a local store?



I too got mine from eBay.... The seller I chose was in Taiwan and was selling 4 for $20 or less.... Took about a month to get them, but they were either real Logitechs or damn good knock-offs.... Have worked well for 6-9 months so far...


----------



## Daranman

"My goal is to simply have the PS3 remain on when switching between activities."


A couple of possibilities...You have to set this up in the device settings for the PS3 in the remote software. Go to power settings and set the device for "I want to leave this device on all the time". The issue is that you may have to manually power on or off the PS3 because it is now considered to be 'on', even when you hit the power off button on the H1. Alternatively, there is a setting on activities to keep unused devices 'on' in the 'options' page, so you may have to go through all the activities to set this.


----------



## oman321

Ironhorse, I didn't realize that you wanted to keep the OEM remote in the Kitchen, thought you would simply bring the Harmony with you. You could setup activities which will help you move from one room to the next without missing anything.


As mdavej states my thought process was with having you set the D* box to IR, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## IronHorse

No Problem. I got an RMA# this morning and I'm returning the H1 and they're sending me a XSight Touch. It may not be everything the H1 is, but I'm hoping that it will do the basic stuff I need to do.


The D*TV RF remote in the Kitchen I have programmed to mimic most of the important Samsung functions, so in addition to full native control of the HR20 from 35 feet away with walls in-between, I can also switch back and forth between D*TV and Comcast Cable, select channels, power on/off and generally do all I need to do. I can replay stored shows from the HR20, set recording schedules... IOW, everything. The remote stays in the kitchen, and if my wife wants to watch Oprah! on local cable and I want to watch This Old House on D*TV, we can do it simultaneously (we've done it!) and its great.


My main problem was once I entered the family room with all those devices and remotes for all of them... and none of them having really good programmable remotes that come close to any Harmony or XSight type universal remote. I'm not asking the XSight to control even two D*TV boxes, so it _should_ be straightforward tasking (I hope) LOL!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/18908567
> 
> 
> Ironhorse, I didn't realize that you wanted to keep the OEM remote in the Kitchen, thought you would simply bring the Harmony with you. You could setup activities which will help you move from one room to the next without missing anything.
> 
> 
> As mdavej states my thought process was with having you set the D* box to IR, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daranman* /forum/post/18908330
> 
> 
> "My goal is to simply have the PS3 remain on when switching between activities."
> 
> 
> A couple of possibilities...You have to set this up in the device settings for the PS3 in the remote software. Go to power settings and set the device for "I want to leave this device on all the time". The issue is that you may have to manually power on or off the PS3 because it is now considered to be 'on', even when you hit the power off button on the H1. Alternatively, there is a setting on activities to keep unused devices 'on' in the 'options' page, so you may have to go through all the activities to set this.



Good idea on the first suggestion. I know my PVR is set up this way, and I forgot that I could set specific power settings for individual devices.


Thanks, I'll try both.


Brandon


----------



## clobber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clobber* /forum/post/18861376
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> When I choose an activity that involves turning the TV on, the correct input is not selected. The root of the problem seems to be that the TV is not turned on quickly enough. That is, the command from the H1 to the TV to turn on does not happen for about 8 or 10 seconds seconds. That is bizzare. Why does it not send immediately?



Finally got a solution from Logitech Customer Support. They solved the problem remotely by creating a new "raw" IR code and using that to turn on/off the TV. Posting in case someone has similar problems:


I asked: "Now that I know how, can you explain what "learn raw" is and how it differs from normal IR learning? Do you know exactly what the problem was with the original IR and delay or was this a shot in the dark solution?"


They replied: "Learn Raw is a direct mimic of the IR signal being sent to the remote, while a normal learning converts it to an internal code that compresses the information. A compressed code typically works in most cases, but certain devices or functions may require specific IR coding and would require the raw IR to be used. Raw IR is generally inferior to compressed code because the information also captures a 1 to 2 second delay at the end of the command. In this case, the raw code was processed so it does not have a delay."


I asked: "How do I do this myself?"


They replied: "If this problem re-occrus again, you will need to learn the power button from the TV's original remote as raw.


Before you attempt to learn the commands from your original remote, please have a fresh set of batteries for the device's original remote.


To learn a command from your original remote as raw, please login to your Harmony Remote Software and follow these steps:


- Click on the 'Devices' tab.


- Click the 'Learn IR' button beside the appropriate device.


- At the bottom of the interface, look for the "Custom" button and click on that to display the "Learn as raw" feature.


- Look for the commands that you need to learn as raw and use the "Learn as raw" button.


- Once you have finished learning the commands scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the 'Done' button to return to your Home page.


- You will need to update your remote for the learned commands to take effect.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronHorse* /forum/post/18905835
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post a quick sketch of my layout...



umm... Ironhorse... you still have a VCR hooked up? do you actually use it?? so just curious... in the spring I finally threw out all my old VHS tapes... it felt SO good to purge them all


----------



## IronHorse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperCraig* /forum/post/18911610
> 
> 
> umm... Ironhorse... you still have a VCR hooked up? do you actually use it?? so just curious... in the spring I finally threw out all my old VHS tapes... it felt SO good to purge them all



HAHAHA! I actually can't remember the last time I used it, but we have a ton of Disney and other tapes that we kept for the grandchildren thinking they might watch them... NOT! LOL... yeah, I'm probably pulling that puppy off the shelf and putting the AppleTV unit in there.


Keep wondering if a SVHS in mint condition and all those movies might be worth something on eBay. There's a collector for everything out there somewhere. Heck... I have a beautiful Technics SL1300 direct drive turntable sitting in my closet and a ton of vinyl as well. Terrified of bringing it out with little kids around.


----------



## brettmf

Does anyone know if you have two Harmony One remotes for different setups, do you need 2 separate Logitech login/IDs or can you control/setup 2 devices from one ID?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brettmf* /forum/post/18919560
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you have two Harmony One remotes for different setups, do you need 2 separate Logitech login/IDs or can you control/setup 2 devices from one ID?



You'll need an id for each.


----------



## SuperCraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronHorse* /forum/post/18915515
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! yeah, I'm probably pulling that puppy off the shelf and putting the AppleTV unit in there.



Yes, there is something very therapeutic about purging and getting rid of old technologies around that aren't being used anymore










It seems odd to have one of the most advanced remotes available, right next to a rather outdated/unused technologu. Make room for what's next! With our technological knowledge DOUBLING every 18 months... we can't even imagine what else is coming in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## bigpatky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/18907500
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Brandon



try this:


go into the logitech software and click on your PS3 activity. Select "Change Options" and there is a box for "Turn off unused devices." Select "Leave On."


I think that's the setting I have and my PS3 doesn't turn off when I change activities.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigpatky* /forum/post/18930358
> 
> 
> try this:
> 
> 
> go into the logitech software and click on your PS3 activity. Select "Change Options" and there is a box for "Turn off unused devices." Select "Leave On."
> 
> 
> I think that's the setting I have and my PS3 doesn't turn off when I change activities.



Actually, what worked for me was to go to the "Watch TV" activity and select the box to "Leave On" unused devices." The Watch TV activity is the one I switch between and now the PS3 stays on when I switch to it.


Also, when I'm in the Watch TV activity and press the "power off" button, the PS3 still turns off, which is cool.


Brandon


----------



## cuzed2

Hope someone can point me in the right direction, with this:


I have a new PS3 slim, and just got the Harmony IR adaptor. Seems to work pretty well.


Now the question:

I assume it is possible possible to rename all of the silly game controller functions that come up in device manager? I would like to rename these functions so that they are meaningful for movie watching. For example instead of X, O,gaming commands, etc.. >> I would like to see functions like Play, Stop, Pause, FF, RW, when I select device manager?


TIA


----------



## mdavej

I don't know what device manager is, but you can name the buttons any way you like by selecting "customize buttons" in the software. If you're using device mode, you're not doing it right. Unless you're trying to access some rarely used function, all PS3 functions should be in your activity. If they're not, then you need to add them. Then you'll never have to switch to device mode.


EDIT: Brandon makes an excellent point below. Why would you even bother mapping them to soft buttons?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/18931989
> 
> 
> For example instead of X, O,gaming commands, etc.. >> I would like to see functions like Play, Stop, Pause, FF, RW, when I select device manager?
> 
> 
> TIA



Those functions you named (play, stop, pause, etc) are already mapped to the hard buttons of the remote once you're in the activity by default.


Brandon


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/18933802
> 
> 
> Those functions you named (play, stop, pause, etc) are already mapped to the hard buttons of the remote once you're in the activity by default.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Thanks Gang! That is also what I thought, when this is elected as an activity those hard buttons should be functional (for these movie functions).


First time around they did not seem to work - I will have to try again tonight. Probably operator error of some kind...


----------



## Otto2

Forgive me if this has been mentioned earlier but I havent kept up with this thread in a long time. I bought this remote back in September and set it up and everything has been working perfectly but I did an update a month or two back and ever since then I have been having a problem with one of my activities. Currently, "Watch TV" & "Play Xbox" work great but when I select "Watch Blu Ray" my receiver does not switch to the right input. It turns on but stays on my TV input. I hit the help button and it says "attempting to fix the problem" and then it will switch the receiver to the proper input. I do not have a problem switching back to any other activity. I thought this might be a "smart" remote where it will learn it's mistake and correct it for the future but it doesnt seem to be the case since I always have to hit the help button every time I want to watch a blu ray. My systems consists of a Panny 58V10, Denon 1910, & a Panny BD655 blu ray all connected via HDMI. I did change some speed settings of my devices and my Denon is at 0 for Power On and 100 for the other three options but I didnt seem to have this problem before till I did that update. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## alokeprasad

Hi,


Just discovered this thread. 235+ pages! Wow!


Before I buy the H1, I'd like to know how the buttons get mapped to specialized functions like manipulating the DVR programming, settings etc on the Dish box.


I realize that one typically programs the H1 by downloading the supported devices profiles from Logitech (and all my devices are supported). But, the H1 does not have that many buttons. So, the functions of my 3-4 remotes must be getting mapped to some physical buttons on the H1.


How can I find out this button mapping?


Aloke Prasad


----------



## in0wh3r3ul1v3

I own an H550, and the controls that aren't mapped to physical keys can be found in the pages of the on-screen display. Of course, it's customizable, so you can always tweak it, but by default the specialized buttons are relegated to the OSD.


----------



## alokeprasad

Thanks for the reply. So, will I have to scroll the OSD to get to the specialized action?


Better still, is there any walk though video that shows how H1 will get used for actions that are beyond the basic VCR-type controls? I'm mainly concerned about the Dish box DVR functions for programming the DVR, managing the recorded shows, OSG etc.


Aloke Prasad


----------



## mdavej

You map them however you want. Put the most used functions on the first, second and last pages (one click away). The default mappings usually suck, so you'll almost certainly want to tweak the mappings yourself.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


true dat... re-mapping is pretty much a must...


the other thing that i do is delete the scads of commands that i never use...


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/18940048
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been mentioned earlier but I havent kept up with this thread in a long time. I bought this remote back in September and set it up and everything has been working perfectly but I did an update a month or two back and ever since then I have been having a problem with one of my activities. Currently, "Watch TV" & "Play Xbox" work great but when I select "Watch Blu Ray" my receiver does not switch to the right input. It turns on but stays on my TV input. I hit the help button and it says "attempting to fix the problem" and then it will switch the receiver to the proper input. I do not have a problem switching back to any other activity. I thought this might be a "smart" remote where it will learn it's mistake and correct it for the future but it doesnt seem to be the case since I always have to hit the help button every time I want to watch a blu ray. My systems consists of a Panny 58V10, Denon 1910, & a Panny BD655 blu ray all connected via HDMI. I did change some speed settings of my devices and my Denon is at 0 for Power On and 100 for the other three options but I didnt seem to have this problem before till I did that update. Any ideas? Thanks.



When does this happen? When you start the activity from "all devices off", or when switching from another activity?


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/18940355
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I realize that one typically programs the H1 by downloading the supported devices profiles from Logitech (and all my devices are supported). But, the H1 does not have that many buttons. So, the functions of my 3-4 remotes must be getting mapped to some physical buttons on the H1.
> 
> How can I find out this button mapping?
> 
> 
> Aloke Prasad



You can customize ANY of your remote buttons, both standard ones (numbers, volume, channel, menu,etc.) and the LCD buttons. You can also order LCD buttons as needed.

Of course it's more confortable to use the LCD buttons for special functions, as you can give them corresponding names. If you will, for example, customize the standard "Guide" button to send "Subtitle" command, then you'll have to document the new function to the people that are using the remote


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/18940379
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So, will I have to scroll the OSD to get to the specialized action?
> 
> 
> Better still, is there any walk though video that shows how H1 will get used for actions that are beyond the basic VCR-type controls? I'm mainly concerned about the Dish box DVR functions for programming the DVR, managing the recorded shows, OSG etc.
> 
> 
> Aloke Prasad



My entertainment set-up consists of a DISH ViP 622 and a ViP 722. On page 1 of my LCD screen when in the "Watch 722" activity, I have the following:
System Info: a discrete command that brings up the same screen you would see by pressing "info" on the OEM remote with the STB in the off state. Very useful and it's already in the Harmony database.
DVR: the equivalent of the DVR button on the OEM remote.
Position: Brings up side-by-side PIP
Swap: Swaps between the two tuners on the 722.
Sleep: A function of my TV (while the H1 doesn't have a sleep function, on weekends, I often go to sleep with the TV on, so sometimes I set the TV to go off after an hour or so. This will naturally take the H1 out of sync. When I wake up the TV is off but the AV receiver is stil on. The STB is set to go off after 4 hours of inactivity, so it's off, too. I simply go into Device Mode and turn the TV back on. Then, pressing any button while in the Watch 722 activity wakes up the STB, thereby bringing everthing back into sync.
Mode: Another function of my TV. Specifically "Picture Mode", that allows me to toggle through different user settings for the TV.


Page 2 of the LCD is as follows (I rarely go this page):
DISH Home: same as OEM remote.
Surround Format: A function of my AV receiver that toggles through varying sound fields.
Surround Back: Another function of my AV receiver involving control of my surround back speakers of my 7.1 setup.
External Storage: A sequence that allows me to quickly access the external hard drive connected to my 722. Without this sequence you have to navigate menus to access the external drive.


I pretty much left the hard buttons to the default, with the following exceptions:
EXIT: I made this button the "Watch Live TV" function. If you're familiar with the 722 (and 622), you'll recognize the "Live TV" button will not only bring you out of buffer watching, but will also bring you back out of any menu as opposed to having to back out step-by-step. "EXIT" seemed appropriate.
+: I set this button to toggle through the formats. It's the same location of the "*" on the OEM remote. I rarely use this.
E: I set this to be the "Search" function.


----------



## Otto2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/18940048
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been mentioned earlier but I havent kept up with this thread in a long time. I bought this remote back in September and set it up and everything has been working perfectly but I did an update a month or two back and ever since then I have been having a problem with one of my activities. Currently, "Watch TV" & "Play Xbox" work great but when I select "Watch Blu Ray" my receiver does not switch to the right input. It turns on but stays on my TV input. I hit the help button and it says "attempting to fix the problem" and then it will switch the receiver to the proper input. I do not have a problem switching back to any other activity. I thought this might be a "smart" remote where it will learn it's mistake and correct it for the future but it doesnt seem to be the case since I always have to hit the help button every time I want to watch a blu ray. My systems consists of a Panny 58V10, Denon 1910, & a Panny BD655 blu ray all connected via HDMI. I did change some speed settings of my devices and my Denon is at 0 for Power On and 100 for the other three options but I didnt seem to have this problem before till I did that update. Any ideas? Thanks.



Any ideas on how to fix this problem? Thanks.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


i think you answered your own question...










scenario...


- stuff worked...

- changed something...

- stuff doesn't work...


----------



## Otto2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18947299
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> i think you answered your own question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scenario...
> 
> 
> - stuff worked...
> 
> - changed something...
> 
> - stuff doesn't work...



I did an update and it quite working like normal. Any ideas on how to get correct it or anyone else notice a problem with the update? Maybe it's just me


----------



## garnuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/18947516
> 
> 
> I did an update and it quite working like normal. Any ideas on how to get correct it or anyone else notice a problem with the update? Maybe it's just me



Did you go back into your online account and check the input settings for that activity. Maybe it was somehow changed when you did the update.


Gary


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18871757
> 
> 
> Just encountered my first problem with my H1. The touchscreen has gone white.
> 
> 
> The remote still responds to touchscreen inputs if you touch by memory, but none of the commands are visible.
> 
> 
> I searched the manual and the web (AVS and Google) for references to touchscreen/backlight brightness, but haven't found any info. Has anyone else experienced this before?



I thought I'd follow up with my Logitech customer service experience...


I called and spoke with "Rick" who had a suspicious offshore accent, but he was very polite and sent me an e-mail with instructions to take a photo of my H1 and e-mail it back.


I did so and had a somewhat frustrating series of e-mails back and forth with support regarding the file size of my photo. In the end though, they issued me an RMA and shipped me a new in the box replacement with instructions to throw away my old one. I plugged in the replacement, updated it with my settings, and now I'm back in business.


So, I have a brand-new H1 and even a spare battery and charger for my troubles. Overall, I am pleased with the support I received.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/18950601
> 
> 
> I thought I'd follow up with my Logitech customer service experience...
> 
> 
> I called and spoke with "Rick" who had a suspicious offshore accent, but he was very polite and sent me an e-mail with instructions to take a photo of my H1 and e-mail it back.
> 
> 
> I did so and had a somewhat frustrating series of e-mails back and forth with support regarding the file size of my photo. In the end though, they issued me an RMA and shipped me a new in the box replacement with instructions to throw away my old one. I plugged in the replacement, updated it with my settings, and now I'm back in business.
> 
> 
> So, I have a brand-new H1 and even a spare battery and charger for my troubles. Overall, I am pleased with the support I received.



Just out of curiosity, were you still within your warranty period?


Brandon


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/18951443
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were you still within your warranty period?
> 
> 
> Brandon



Yes.


I'm sure everything would have gone differently if I wasn't.


----------



## bxconst

One of my - small - frustrations with the Harmony One has been the fact that on Watch DVD activity, I did not have the coloured soft buttons for my OPPO BD-83 blu-ray player. Reading different post on different forums, people seem to suggest that you can not have this functionality for Blu-Ray players, as it has only been enabled by Logitech for certain devices (TiVo, XBOX, etc.)


So, here it is my solution/work arround - I thought I will post it here, maybe somebody else will find it usefull:

1. I created a second WatchTV activity (by default, this action will cause my Cable Box - SA8300HD, TV - Pioneer Kuro Elite, and AV Receiver -Denon 2310CI) to be added as devices. I renamed this activity: Watch Blu-Ray.

2. I added the Oppo BD-83 Blu-Ray player to the list of devices for this activity.

3. I have replaced the original mapping for the hard and soft buttons in this new Activity with commands pointing to the Oppo Blu-Ray player (yes, it was a tidious process, because most of the commands were pointing to the cable box, so there was a lot to change).

4. But now I actually have the coloured icons for the corresponding buttons in the Watch Blu-Ray Activity.


The only 'inconveniences' are the fact that the icon for the Watch Blu-Ray actvity is very similar to the one for Watch TV activity (this icon is a bit smaller, and has a Pause button in the upper right corner), and also, even if this is a Watch Blu-Ray Activity, the cable box will remain ON - I could not find a way to turn it off in this Activity type - but this does not bother me much.

*I just wish Logitech will support those coloured buttons for all Activities, so I won't have to go to such extremes to accomplish what I need.*


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You can't just teach those buttons the relevant blu-ray remote functions?


----------



## mdavej

I think the issue was adding the icons, not the commands.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/18946544
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this problem? Thanks.



Classic symptoms of power on delay being too short.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/18946544
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this problem? Thanks.



Try increasing the power-on delay to 3000 or more. Increase gradually, like every 1000 or so (1000 is the value in ms, so every 1second), test and stop when it is enough. Maybe a forum coleague that has a similar Denon will tell you what value you need to set.

Good luck !


----------



## 120inna55

$146.83 after rebate: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00119T6NQ?tag=dea01-20


----------



## bxconst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18958676
> 
> 
> I think the issue was adding the icons, not the commands.



You are right *mdavej*, only the icons where missing. You can get regular buttons with regular text on them for any command you might want. But it is much easier to work with colored buttons than with labels. The newer Harmony 900 has those buttons as hard buttons already, but for the harmony One I am happy with my solution







.


----------



## DenonLover

I am new to remotes and I will be buying on once I know what I am talking about (hopefully a week or so). This remote has been out since Jan 2008 and that makes it about 2.5 years old. Is there any word about replacing it anytime soon?


----------



## squareeyes

hey denon. if memory serves they typically announce new remote models near ces time in january. i think the 700/300 models may have come out mid year though.

i'll bet that if they do have a new model coming out w/in a year we'll start to hear a little about it later this year... decemberish.

don't quote me on any of that though.

,r


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/18972995
> 
> 
> hey denon. if memory serves they typically announce new remote models near ces time in january. i think the 700/300 models may have come out mid year though.
> 
> i'll bet that if they do have a new model coming out w/in a year we'll start to hear a little about it later this year... decemberish.
> 
> don't quote me on any of that though.
> 
> ,r



I am usually alright with waiting but I might not be able to wait and just jump in with both feet. Thanks squareeyes!


----------



## tntechbug

Harmony One sounds like an idea remote. It would save me having to use

at least three.

Not sure i could master the learning curve.


----------



## jehingr

There really isn't a whole lot of a learning curve. Once you accept that you'll use Activities rather than controlling specific devices you're in.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jehingr* /forum/post/18974009
> 
> 
> There really isn't a whole lot of a learning curve. Once you accept that you'll use Activities rather than controlling specific devices you're in.




I am very close to ordering one.

BTW will the wii work with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18973423
> 
> 
> I am usually alright with waiting but I might not be able to wait and just jump in with both feet. Thanks squareeyes!



As I suggested to you in the 4310 thread, the H1 is one of the best, if not the best, programmable remote for the money. You can buy cheaper ones and more expensive ones but you won't find one that has better value.


As for "waiting" for a new model, they recently released an RF mode (900) that is almost identical to the H1 in design but many would recommend the H1 over the 900 for several reasons (which you can read about here).


For the functionality you described, the H1 fits your needs including providing an easy "one button" solution for family members to operate a typical home theater setup. Yes, there is a learning curve but this forum thread can guide anyone through issues they are having.


I provide direction and installations for friends and family home theaters and have implemented over 10 H1's and have access to most of these Logitech accounts to add functions and improve activity features when they do not want to learn to do it themselves.


You will not regret the acquisition and the programming is not difficult to learn and master.


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18974758
> 
> 
> As I suggested to you in the 4310 thread, the H1 is one of the best, if not the best, programmable remote for the money. You can buy cheaper ones and more expensive ones but you won't find one that has better value.
> 
> 
> As for "waiting" for a new model, they recently released an RF mode (900) that is almost identical to the H1 in design but many would recommend the H1 over the 900 for several reasons (which you can read about here).
> 
> 
> For the functionality you described, the H1 fits your needs including providing an easy "one button" solution for family members to operate a typical home theater setup. Yes, there is a learning curve but this forum thread can guide anyone through issues they are having.
> 
> 
> I provide direction and installations for friends and family home theaters and have implemented over 10 H1's and have access to most of these Logitech accounts to add functions and improve activity features when they do not want to learn to do it themselves.
> 
> 
> You will not regret the acquisition and the programming is not difficult to learn and master.



Well I think I am going to spend the next few days reading in this forum in hopes of learning enough to be confident in my decision. I sure would feel much better if the unit was not over 2.5 years old. I will read back about 50 pages and then decide what I am going to do. It does sound like and great remote and thanks for getting me over here to learn prior to buying.


----------



## Geezer

Does anyone have any info on adding a device not listed in the database? I own a DVR system that is fairly new on the market & can't get any info from the Harmony forums.

My device is called "Sezmi". It did come with a remote but has many unique buttons not duplicated on other devices such as a button for every family member. I have no experience adding a device from scratch. May just call Logitech as my warranty is still active.

If anyone has a solution please respond. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## dpn

I THINK Wii uses Bluetooth...


DPN



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntechbug* /forum/post/18974173
> 
> 
> I am very close to ordering one.
> 
> BTW will the wii work with this?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpn* /forum/post/18983035
> 
> 
> I THINK Wii uses Bluetooth...
> 
> 
> DPN



Yes the Wii uses Bluetooth. And NO then H1 doesn't work with it.


Wasn't a dealbreaker for me. Any time you're using the Wii you likely have the Wii Controller in your hand any way.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/18974826
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on adding a device not listed in the database? I own a DVR system that is fairly new on the market & can't get any info from the Harmony forums...



I've added many devices from scratch. Just enter all the model info like you would for any device and you'll eventually be prompted to learn some commands since it won't be found in the database. Then go back into the device config and learn all the commands from your original remote. It's pretty straight forward. But support can walk you through it if you need help.


Looking at the remote, I can tell it's made by UEI. So it should be easy to learn from, assuming they aren't using some crazy frequency.


----------



## tntechbug

Thanks for replies about Wii. No problem for me either.


----------



## daddyjer

I just received this remote as a gift. I'm a little late to the party but I had a few questions.

I went through the process of customizing buttons and some are not working. Specifically the buttons I programed in devices. Example under TV device configuration I wanted to control a few commands for my receiver but they don't seem to work. Can you control other devices within a specific device set up? Can you control multiple devices in an activity? If so how can I do this? Thanks for your time/reply. This remote has a steep learning curve if you ve never owned a Harmony remote before.

Thanks


----------



## StuJac

There will be more help but the first thing is to perform these additional functions under "Activities" rather than "device keys". Sequence comes to mind, where you can add different functions to an activity.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Is it my imagination or are there less steps available for a sequence with the Harmony One as compared to the 880?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddyjer* /forum/post/18986360
> 
> 
> I just received this remote as a gift. I'm a little late to the party but I had a few questions.
> 
> I went through the process of customizing buttons and some are not working. Specifically the buttons I programed in devices. Example under TV device configuration I wanted to control a few commands for my receiver but they don't seem to work. Can you control other devices within a specific device set up? Can you control multiple devices in an activity? If so how can I do this? Thanks for your time/reply. This remote has a steep learning curve if you ve never owned a Harmony remote before.
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/18986403
> 
> 
> There will be more help but the first thing is to perform these additional functions under "Activities" rather than "device keys". Sequence comes to mind, where you can add different functions to an activity.



You really do not want to "mix" commands within the device section. The OP is correct in that you want to do that within an Activity.


Very rarely should you have to go into the device mode as you can exploit the "softkey" area of an activity and include many command keys across all the devices defined in the activity.


As for the steep learning curve, that is somewhat true but that is what we are for







.


----------



## daddyjer

Okay I solved my original problems thanks to everyones suggestions however I've been fighting two new problems the last 2 hours. The touch screen power buttons for both the tv and cable box are not working. All other touch screen and hard buttons are working for both devices. I've tried multiple times learning the power button for both devices with no luck. At my wits end, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## OldGatorDelt

I have two H-1's..... Both work well, but one seems to be more powerful than the other.... Replaced batteries, but still the same.... Then last night I happened to look into the LED end of the weaker unit, and I see a red LED partially or dimly on.... A little red rectangle on the far right side of the transmitting end.... My other Harmony doesn't have this glowing red deal in it.... No buttons are punched, I recycled and reloaded the unit.... Still the strange red LED glowing ever so dim.... Anyone else have a glowing business end ???? Our HTPC room is pretty dark at night, and you can't see it in daylight.... And yes I was sober....


----------



## CruelInventions

I don't know if I'd exactly call it rectangular (more like a short flat sort of line, brighter in one part of the almost-line than another). Same location as yours: off to the right side on the front of the remote.


Never looked at it until today. I can see it in bright light, but obviously better in dim light.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18989571
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd exactly call it rectangular (more like a short flat sort of line, brighter in one part of the almost-line than another). Same location as yours: off to the right side on the front of the remote.
> 
> 
> Never looked at it until today. I can see it in bright light, but obviously better in dim light.



Same here.... Never really noticed it until these posts.... Goes away if you pull the battery....


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddyjer* /forum/post/18988115
> 
> 
> Okay I solved my original problems thanks to everyones suggestions however I've been fighting two new problems the last 2 hours. The touch screen power buttons for both the tv and cable box are not working. All other touch screen and hard buttons are working for both devices. I've tried multiple times learning the power button for both devices with no luck. At my wits end, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I have had that happen on occasion as well....

First try power cycling the remote by pulling the battery.


If that does not work reload the remote from the web site.


Last resort is to remove the device(s) and re-add them (this process typically uses the Power on/off button to verify the correct codes are being selected). PITA as you will have to re-establish the activities the devices participated in......



PS - You did not mention in what mode (device or activity) that the Power buttons are no longer working. That would be useful to help trouble shoot the issue.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18989614
> 
> 
> Same here.... Never really noticed it until these posts.... Goes away if you pull the battery....



Or if you hold the remote still long enough for it to go to sleep. I think it's just light from the LCD bleeding through the red lens.


----------



## daddyjer

Duck05


The remote won't respond in activity or device


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddyjer* /forum/post/18990901
> 
> 
> Duck05
> 
> 
> The remote won't respond in activity or device



If none of the three options above don't work, then open a ticket with Logitech support... If your remote is still under warranty they will respond and if needed they will send a replacement if they deem it necessary.


----------



## Texadillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddyjer* /forum/post/18988115
> 
> 
> Okay I solved my original problems thanks to everyones suggestions however I've been fighting two new problems the last 2 hours. The touch screen power buttons for both the tv and cable box are not working. All other touch screen and hard buttons are working for both devices. I've tried multiple times learning the power button for both devices with no luck. At my wits end, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Just curious. Why would you have touch screen power buttons set up for any device? On/Off state should be controlled by the activity you have selected.


----------



## daddyjer

To follow up on my power button issues. I tried to delete the tv and cable devices and the watch tv activity and reload both devices and activity with no luck. All other buttons whether in device of activity work for both the tv and cable box.


I have a sequence in the activity watch tv that powers all devices off but it doesn't work because this controller can't do this simple function. Also when switching from the tv watch activity to watch movie the cable box is suppose to turn off, again this doesn't work.


I assume it's a user error not the remotes fault but I feel I've tried everything. I find it hard to believe this remote cannot do the simplest task as turning a device on/off.


Any other suggestions prior to me calling customer support?


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddyjer* /forum/post/18992909
> 
> 
> I have a sequence in the activity watch tv that powers all devices off but it doesn't work because this controller can't do this simple function. Also when switching from the tv watch activity to watch movie the cable box is suppose to turn off, again this doesn't work.
> 
> 
> I assume it's a user error not the remotes fault but I feel I've tried everything. I find it hard to believe this remote cannot do the simplest task as turning a device on/off.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions prior to me calling customer support?



Why are you setting up a sequence to turn everything off? That is the sole intended purpose of the round power button at the far top-left corner of the remote. Everything else turning on/off when switching activities also should be handled by the H1 without requiring any special programming.


You should not be setting up power-up or power-down sequences in the activities unless you have some problem with the default set-up for the activity. I suspect that is what's causing all of your problems.


----------



## tlniec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texadillo* /forum/post/18991834
> 
> 
> Just curious. Why would you have touch screen power buttons set up for any device? On/Off state should be controlled by the activity you have selected.



I try to keep soft power buttons for each device in case something doesn't power on correctly when starting an activity (I realize I could just use the 'help' button for this too, but I prefer having the option).


----------



## mdavej

Even so, this is still not a good approach. Power is probably already mapped in device mode if you really need it, so that's extra work and screen space for nothing. And by not using help , you throw off the power state tracking and make things worse. If you find yourself using manual power toggle a lot or adding extra ones to your activity macros, then there is an underlying problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Terminator840

I've got a question. My computer crashed and I lost the Logitech software. I'am getting ready to reinstall the software. Will I need to start over if connect my remote to the PC? I need to add a new component.


----------



## ccotenj

you will be fine... your remote control configuration is stored on the logitech server, not local to you...


install software, log in to account and away you go...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18993226
> 
> 
> Even so, this is still not a good approach. Power is probably already mapped in device mode if you really need it, so that's extra work and screen space for nothing. And by not using help , you throw off the power state tracking and make things worse. If you find yourself using manual power toggle a lot or adding extra ones to your activity macros, then there is an underlying problem that needs to be fixed.



+1... defeats the purpose of state tracking...


and agreed that there's an issue if activity startups are that much of an issue...


----------



## daddyjer

I guess I need to re think my programmed power shut down idea but regardless the cable and tv are not reacting to any power on/off commands whether it's touch screen programmed, little on/off remote button, or activity change. For a really smart remote I'm having a problem with the most fundamental task of a universal remote which I find ironic. Again I believe and hope it's user error, just trying to get answers. I hate calling tech lines.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18989614
> 
> 
> Same here.... Never really noticed it until these posts.... Goes away if you pull the battery....



Possibly the backlight for the touchscreen leaking through?


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texadillo* /forum/post/18991834
> 
> 
> Just curious. Why would you have touch screen power buttons set up for any device? On/Off state should be controlled by the activity you have selected.



Here's two reasons:

1. Every component I have is connected to the internet. If, for example, my PS3 is updating, or a game is downloading, I want to switch to another activity without powering it down.

2. My A/V receiver has on-screen display, but there are times when I'm listening to music and don't want the TV on too, so I have a power on/off button for the TV in that activity.


----------



## speedbump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/18996172
> 
> 
> I want to switch to another activity without powering it down.



FYI- Did you know that if you go to "Change Options" for each activity you can set it to leave unused components on when switching to that activity?


----------



## tlniec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18993309
> 
> 
> +1... defeats the purpose of state tracking...
> 
> 
> and agreed that there's an issue if activity startups are that much of an issue...



Generally agree. Going to go OT a bit, since this deals with my Harmony 550, and not my Harmony One...


Specifically, I have a setup with a rack of equipment behind a wall (using a Hot Link pro IR extender for that equipment) and a ceiling-mounted projector. Initial power-on requires somewhat careful aim to ensure the IR receiver for the Hot Link Pro gets hit directly, but also that enough IR signal bounces off my screen to hit my projector. Occasionally (especially when the remote's batteries are low), the projector will fail to receive the power-on command.


The remote thinks the projector is on, even though it isn't. If I use my soft-button for "power on" in device mode, I can power up the projector and the remote doesn't get confused (still thinks the projector is on). From there, I can resume normal activities-based operation.


The keys here are A. it's my display that occasionally fails to respond, not a source that might get turned on/off when changing activities and B. I have a discrete 'power on' command, versus a power toggle.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedbump* /forum/post/18996926
> 
> 
> FYI- Did you know that if you go to "Change Options" for each activity you can set it to leave unused components on when switching to that activity?



Of course I do. I was explaining what I do that necessitates leaving components on when leaving an activity and adding power buttons for them in another activity, not asking how to do it.


----------



## speedbump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/18998842
> 
> 
> Of course I do. I was explaining what I do that necessitates leaving components on when leaving an activity and adding power buttons for them in another activity, not asking how to do it.



Sorry, it wasn't my intent to insult your intelligence.


On another note, did anyone else have the misfortune of attempting to program their remote last night? The Logitech server apparently went down while I was in the middle of updating mine. Hope it is back up when I try again tonight because right now my remote is a paperweight.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/18998842
> 
> 
> Of course I do. I was explaining what I do that necessitates leaving components on when leaving an activity and adding power buttons for them in another activity, not asking how to do it.



if i was going to do what you want to do, i would actually set up a separate activity for it... a "ps3 firmware update" activity... if this is something you need to do often (how often do ps3's update?







), it'd be just as easy (and cleaner) to do it that way...


i've always been of the philosophy that if i need to do something "different", and it's not a once in a blue moon thing (in which case i'd just go to the device and do what i needed), it's worth setting up an activity for...


ymmv... good luck finding a solution that makes you happy and works for you...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18999276
> 
> 
> if i was going to do what you want to do, i would actually set up a separate activity for it... a "ps3 firmware update" activity... if this is something you need to do often (how often do ps3's update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it'd be just as easy (and cleaner) to do it that way...
> 
> 
> i've always been of the philosophy that if i need to do something "different", and it's not a once in a blue moon thing (in which case i'd just go to the device and do what i needed), it's worth setting up an activity for...
> 
> 
> ymmv... good luck finding a solution that makes you happy and works for you...



I agree on using separate Activities for slightly different variations of a single basic activity... just seems cleaner that way and the remote stays up to date on power and input states.


That said, I do include power commands for certain devices within my activities. In particular, the cable DVR doesn't support discrete power commands. If it gets out of sync I find it easier to just directly turn it on then to play 20 questions with the Help facilities in the remote (the initial press of the Help button only resets power and inputs for devices using discrete commands). I have standardized on using the E button for STB power toggle in all activities that use the STB. Don't need it often but it's there when I do.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/18999276
> 
> 
> if i was going to do what you want to do, i would actually set up a separate activity for it... a "ps3 firmware update" activity... if this is something you need to do often (how often do ps3's update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it'd be just as easy (and cleaner) to do it that way...



Not really, because the firmware update is just one example. I guess you need a list:

Firmware Update

Game update.

New game download

Video download

Demo game download

And when I start up the PS3, I don't know when or if I'm going to do any of those things. Now that i think of it, you can tell the PS3 to turn itself off after an update. My Samsung Blu-ray player also has apps and firmware downloads. Scrolling throught extra activities as opposed to adding a power button or two to a go-to activity is not "cleaner".


> Quote:
> i've always been of the philosophy that if i need to do something "different", and it's not a once in a blue moon thing (in which case i'd just go to the device and do what i needed), it's worth setting up an activity for...



I like that philosophy. I have 12 activities now. On the other hand, just because you have a really good hammer doesn't mean everything is a nail.


> Quote:
> ymmv... good luck finding a solution that makes you happy and works for you...



I have. Exactly what did I previously post that would make you think differently?







I'm always looking to improve what I do, but now you're sounding snarky.


----------



## ccotenj

@jcalabria... +1 to all of that.... toad's like a dvr, I'll generally add a power toggle somewhere... on my urc remotes, I'll generally make it a press and hold, to avoid unwanted mistakes...


@op... geez.... talk about punishing me for a good deed... I share with you how I would do it, and in a friendly way wish you good luck, and you hammer me... sorry if I didn't remember/read in detail every post first...


----------



## et88b

I have two sony players in my set up - BDP-N460 and BDP S1000ES. the remote

operates both @ same time. Any way to have only one or the other respond to the remote ?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *et88b* /forum/post/19001430
> 
> 
> I have two sony players in my set up - BDP-N460 and BDP S1000ES. the remote
> 
> operates both @ same time. Any way to have only one or the other respond to the remote ?



That would depend on the players. I'm not overly familiar with those units, but many, if not most, can be set to use an alternate IR code set (all of my Panasonic and Oppo players can). Only one of your units needs to be able to do that. Check in your manuals or ask in the player threads to see if they support alternate code sets.


If you can and do change one of them, use the confirm IR function in the Harmony software on that device... it will read a few commands from the OE remote (which also will have been changed to the alternate code set) and then should tell you it found a "better" command set for your device.


Quite often the alternate code sets in the Harmony database are not as complete as the primary code set, so you may have to learn a few commands if they are missing from the library. Because of this, if both units support alternate code sets, one or the other (typically the least complex unit) may be a better candidate because it might require less command learning to complete the library.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Unfortunately sony has no alternate codeset like panisonic. OP will need something with addressable blasters like the 890, or better yet, put one of those players on ebay.


----------



## jcalabria

^^^

Well... that really sucks. Surprises me a little that Sony doesn't realize (or care) that they are forcing good loyal customers such as the OP to look to other brands, when nothing more than a little program code (amortized across millions of units) could prevent it - not that Sony is the only CE mfg that makes you scratch your head sometimes.


----------



## AAF

I'd like to add "Love" and "Ban" functionality (from last.fm) to my Harmony One's xbox 360 custom button settings.


Anybody know if any of the existing Xbox 360 commands will trigger either command? Didn't find any hits w/ search in this thread.


Was looking at the droid x last.fm widget and it has those commands. I figure it should be configurable w/ the harmony.


----------



## tntechbug

Can anyone tell me how to do a hard set. Would like to start over and reprogram my devices..

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntechbug* /forum/post/19013017
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do a hard set. Would like to start over and reprogram my devices..
> 
> Thanks.



Delete all activities and devices or create a new account.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19013216
> 
> 
> Delete all activities and devices or create a new account.



Will do.

Thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I might be getting the MIT as a replacement TV. Anyone with a MIT 638/738/838 series TV's get the input selection issue straight with Logitech?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19014747
> 
> 
> I might be getting the MIT as a replacement TV. Anyone with a MIT 638/738/838 series TV's get the input selection issue straight with Logitech?



I have a 65835 & it is working now. I should be able to help you. Someone posted a pdf file link to a code spec sheet for the Mits. Look back a few pages.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks. Will look now.


Edit: I'm not finding it. Searched. I'm back to page 225. I looked in the rear projection forum as well....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

While I could have missed it I looked until I was crosseyed and did not see a pdf file for the remote codes.


Did Logitech get the Mit's input codes straight in their database? I looked by adding the MIT 60738 as a device and it listed all the inputs. They may not be referenced correctly but they look to be in the Harmony's database.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

On previous models you can change the mode of the remote and then use it to teach the Harmony the right commands. Will make educated guess that this is still the case.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1160370 

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...MmE4OTI0&hl=en 

__________________


----------



## 120inna55

Does anyone know how I can program a hard button to bring up the info overlay while playing a video file on the PS3?


Currently, while playing a file, you have to press the triangle, then select the info icon. You then have to go through a few clunky steps to make it all go away. I don't think a sequence would work in this case since the triangle brings up several options. It would be unreliable at best.


I would love to program the hard info button to just toggle the actual info screen, but I can't seem to find the discrete command in the db. Has anyone else figured out how to do this?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Sequences are straightforward and might be your best bet.


Even if there is a key on the PS3 remote you can't learn it being its blue tooth.


I can look at mine tonight and see what the steps are. What kind of video file do you mean? Disk?


----------



## flycaster

I have Panasonic BD85 bluray player and I'm using both its digital and analog sound outputs through my yamaha rxv800. I am under the impression, and tell me if I am wrong, that when I play a dvd or cd, the 85 should be set to bitstream as it will be using the optical dig cable for output. Whereas, when doing a BD, the player should be set to PCM to output analog to the AVR. Anyway, if I am right, then I wll need to change between PCM and Bitstream. Using the 85's remote this is a rather long haul. Has anyone done this on their harmony One already and would like to share?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"should be"


I see no reason to switch back and forth.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19020506
> 
> 
> Sequences are straightforward and might be your best bet.
> 
> 
> Even if there is a key on the PS3 remote you can't learn it being its blue tooth.
> 
> 
> I can look at mine tonight and see what the steps are. What kind of video file do you mean? Disk?



Yeah, but the steps are not absolute. Pressing the triangle brings up a cyclical selection of icons/options from which one have to use the arrow key to navigate to the info icon. Then you press the triangle again to make the menu choices go away. Then when you're through having the info overlay up, you have to press the triangle again, choose the info icon to toggle off the overlay, then press the triangle a final time to remove the icons/options.


I just wish there was a single command that would toggle the info overlay.


The files to which I'm referring are anything on my EHD. I haven't tried it with BRD's, but I assume it works the same for all video.


----------



## razthetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlniec* /forum/post/18993140
> 
> 
> I try to keep soft power buttons for each device in case something doesn't power on correctly when starting an activity (I realize I could just use the 'help' button for this too, but I prefer having the option).



I have a Panasonic TV and have it set to automatically shut off after x hours of inactivity. I set it as I fall asleep in front of it at night and rather than leave it on all night, it takes care of itself.


The issue is that the next night I grap the harmony one and hit Watch TV. It doesn't turn on the TV and goes straight to the favorite channel lineup. I also programmed a power button on the touch pad to take care of this situation. After reading all of this I suppose I could hit help but it asks too many questions. Any recommendations?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

120...


Was going to play but football Hall of Fame game on.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/19021484
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TV and have it set to automatically shut off after x hours of inactivity. I set it as I fall asleep in front of it at night and rather than leave it on all night, it takes care of itself.
> 
> 
> The issue is that the next night I grap the harmony one and hit Watch TV. It doesn't turn on the TV and goes straight to the favorite channel lineup. I also programmed a power button on the touch pad to take care of this situation. After reading all of this I suppose I could hit help but it asks too many questions. Any recommendations?



Well, the problem is:


".....the next night I _grab_ the harmony one and hit Watch TV."


Since you were in this activity when you fell asleep (and the TV shutdown), the H1 has no clue the TV turned itself off.


If that is the only device you have in that activity you have two choices.


1. Instead of hitting "Watch TV", use the soft key you programmed to turn on the TV.


2. Hold you hand over the IR emitter on the H1, hit the "Power off" button; then hit "Watch TV" (after removing your hand) to get everything back in sync.


If you have other devices in the activity (say, like a cable or sat box) that you normally shut off between activities (most do not, though, and leave these on full time) then the Help button is the typical path....


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/19021484
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TV and have it set to automatically shut off after x hours of inactivity. I set it as I fall asleep in front of it at night and rather than leave it on all night, it takes care of itself.
> 
> 
> The issue is that the next night I grap the harmony one and hit Watch TV. It doesn't turn on the TV and goes straight to the favorite channel lineup. I also programmed a power button on the touch pad to take care of this situation. After reading all of this I suppose I could hit help but it asks too many questions. Any recommendations?



If your TV has a discrete Power-On command available, then you could try adding this command when the activity starts:

Activity -> Review the settings for this Activity -> Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity. -> Save -> Next (until you get to the "Custom actions") -> Add action for Panasonic TV when the activity starts


----------



## flycaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19021212
> 
> 
> "should be"
> 
> 
> I see no reason to switch back and forth.



Are you saying "should be" as an answer to that it is possible to do the programming? And as for "no reason to....," are you telling me that if i set the BD85 to PCM (for BDs), that when I play a CD (regular movies and music), I can leave the DB85 on PCM? Certainly, if i can leave it on PCM, then I don't have to hassle more programming.


----------



## Hotkey

I spilled something on 2 of the keys! They still work but there is no tactile press/depress sensation. Can I clean them? Or should I?


----------



## mdavej

I'd take it completely apart and clean it thoroughly as soon as possible. Even leaving the battery in right now, you risk frying something. Use alcohol everywhere and give it plenty of time to dry. Opening it will void your warranty, but a bath isn't covered by the warranty anyway.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19024557
> 
> 
> I'd take it completely apart and clean it thoroughly as soon as possible. Even leaving the battery in right now, you risk frying something. Use alcohol everywhere and give it plenty of time to dry. Opening it will void your warranty, but a bath isn't covered by the warranty anyway.



Does it dusassemble by removing screws in battery area?


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19019178
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can program a hard button to bring up the info overlay while playing a video file on the PS3?
> 
> 
> Currently, while playing a file, you have to press the triangle, then select the info icon. You then have to go through a few clunky steps to make it all go away. I don't think a sequence would work in this case since the triangle brings up several options. It would be unreliable at best.
> 
> 
> I would love to program the hard info button to just toggle the actual info screen, but I can't seem to find the discrete command in the db. Has anyone else figured out how to do this?



I have mine set-up that when I press the INFO button on the remote that information overlay comes up. I can't remember now if it did this automatically when I set it up with the Harmony software or if I had to assign it in the custom button set-up. I'll look when I get home tonight and see.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/19024612
> 
> 
> Does it dusassemble by removing screws in battery area?



I've never opened a One, but on other models, I take out all the screws I can find (some can be hidden under stickers or pads) and gently pry open with a credit card. If you have to use a lot of force, you've missed a screw. If you're unsure, wait for advice from someone who's opened a One.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19025235
> 
> 
> I've never opened a One, but on other models, I take out all the screws I can find (some can be hidden under stickers or pads) and gently pry open with a credit card. If you have to use a lot of force, you've missed a screw. If you're unsure, wait for advice from someone who's opened a One.



Ya I'm hoping someone has opened up B4 I go breaking mine!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/19024696
> 
> 
> I have mine set-up that when I press the INFO button on the remote that information overlay comes up. I can't remember now if it did this automatically when I set it up with the Harmony software or if I had to assign it in the custom button set-up. I'll look when I get home tonight and see.



I would GREATLY appreciate this! Thanks.


If you're not sure how to find out, go to ACTIVITIES-->[YOUR PS3 ACTIVITY]-->CUSTOMIZE BUTTONS--> what is the name of the function next to the INFO button?


My choices under PS3 are:
Code:


Code:


0...9
Angle
Audio
Blue
ChapterNext
ChapterPrev
Circle
Clear
DirectionDown
DirectionLeft
DirectionRight
DirectionUp
Display
Eject
Enter
FastForward
Green
L1...L3
Menu
Pause
Play
PowerToggle
R1...R3
Red
Return
Rewind
Select
SlowBack
SlowPlay
Square
Start
Stop
Subtitle
Time/Text
Top Menu
Triangle
X
Yellow

I have "Time/Text" assigned, but it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I've never opened a One"


The advice is to not open a One. No room, not made to be opened like the 880/890's.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19019178
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can program a hard button to bring up the info overlay while playing a video file on the PS3?
> 
> 
> Currently, while playing a file, you have to press the triangle, then select the info icon. You then have to go through a few clunky steps to make it all go away. I don't think a sequence would work in this case since the triangle brings up several options. It would be unreliable at best.
> 
> 
> I would love to program the hard info button to just toggle the actual info screen, but I can't seem to find the discrete command in the db. Has anyone else figured out how to do this?



Figured it out. "Display" is the command that toggles this function. Works perfectly.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19026315
> 
> 
> Figured it out. "Display" is the command that toggles this function. Works perfectly.



Glad you found it, I didn't get the opportunity to look at my set-up last night but was pretty sure it was an easy fix or I wouldn't have been able to do it (not the sharpest knife in the drawer).


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19026258
> 
> 
> "I've never opened a One"
> 
> 
> The advice is to not open a One. No room, not made to be opened like the 880/890's.



Any thoughts about the "sticky" keys? Just leave em, use, and keep fingers crossed?


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/19025475
> 
> 
> Ya I'm hoping someone has opened up B4 I go breaking mine!



Before you try opening it try this. Go to Radio Shack and get a can of electronic cleaner. Spray the offending keys and let it dry. That should do it.


----------



## 519audiofan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/18805470
> 
> 
> The Zone2 commands appear as a whole separate 4310 device (not sure how it is labeled) and there was an option to create it when you first defined the 4310.
> 
> 
> Activities for Zone2 would then use those set of commands instead of the "normal" 4310 set.



I received my refurb H1 a few days ago. During the setup I was prompted to create a second device for my RXV 3900 but my device list only displays the device for the second zone. Should I see 2 3900 devices in the list?


----------



## 519audiofan

I was adding favourites w/ logos to my H1 last night and the setup interface locked me out after 9 stations. It would not let me continue adding stations. Oddly, it let me delete the stations I had already configured but would not me then go re-add them. Am I missing something??


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *519audiofan* /forum/post/19033702
> 
> 
> I received my refurb H1 a few days ago. During the setup I was prompted to create a second device for my RXV 3900 but my device list only displays the device for the second zone. Should I see 2 3900 devices in the list?



It's been a while, but when I set up my Onkyo I had to add the device twice... once selecting the Main Room/Area option and the second time selecting the Zone 2 option. It definitely did not create both devices in one shot.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/19029242
> 
> 
> Before you try opening it try this. Go to Radio Shack and get a can of electronic cleaner. Spray the offending keys and let it dry. That should do it.



That helped! Thanks.


----------



## barjebus

I am setting up a new TV in a bedroom. On the other side of the wall that its mounted on is my complete A/V setup and all the equipment is IR based. The main A/V receiver will have a splitter feeding the TV in the bedroom and a projector in the living room. I have two options for controlling it from the bedroom:


Harmony 900 with IR blasters so that I can control the equipment from anywhere.

Harmony One + Powermids to convert IR to RF sender to RF receiver which outputs an IR signal.


I can get the Harmony One as a refurb for 140$ and the powermids for about 60$, whereas the Harmony 900 is around 300$ at the least for Canadians. I found a 200$ Harmony 900 on ebay, but it would be nice to buy new. Price is a fair bit of an issue...mainly what I'm worried about is the Harmony 900 not lasting many years and then I'm back to 4 remotes and I'll have to buy the powermids anyways. By buying the powermids I will always be able to forward my IR signals to another room, but it seems like a clunkier way of doing things? What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I can get the Harmony One as a refurb for 140$"


New locally for just under that. Why buy refurb?


----------



## melodic

i just bought a harmony one and spent a long time setting it up. it was working fine the first few tries, but now i am having a lot of problems.


the remote is set to turn on my:

receiver

cable box

tv


and out of 10 tries it only turned all the devices on twice. it'll always leave either the receiver off, or the cable box off every time.


does anyone know how i can remedy this problem? or is this just a bad remote?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melodic* /forum/post/19040124
> 
> 
> i just bought a harmony one and spent a long time setting it up. it was working fine the first few tries, but now i am having a lot of problems.
> 
> 
> the remote is set to turn on my:
> 
> receiver
> 
> cable box
> 
> tv
> 
> 
> and out of 10 tries it only turned all the devices on twice. it'll always leave either the receiver off, or the cable box off every time.
> 
> 
> does anyone know how i can remedy this problem? or is this just a bad remote?



Since it works at least two of the ten times, I will assume that you have the correct IR codes set for each device. Some things to check:
Make sure whatever devices can are using discrete power commands. Likely, the TV and the receiver can, and the cable box cannot.
If you are using HDMI connections, make sure that any devices that support CEC (device control over HDMI... every mfg tacks their own name to it) have it disabled.
Are all the devices in the same general vicinity?... can the remote actually be pointed towards all of them at the same time? Test by pointing the remote specifically at each device to see if that device works reliably when you do. Some devices have a relatively narrow angle of IR acceptance... if you are pointing at the TV and the other devices are on a shelf off to the side, this can be an issue. I had this issue... both my receiver and TV had very narrow acceptance angles and I could not aim at both of them simultaneously... ended up putting in an inexpensive IR distribution system.
Is there any direct sunlight... or fluorescent light... that falls on the IR sensors of any of the devices? Those, as well as the light from the TV itself, can interfere if it "shines" on the other devices.


----------



## melodic

thank you for the quick reply.


im sorry but what are discrete power commands?


i have discovered that my yamaha receiver HTR-6140 does have CEC, but there doesn't seem to be an option to turn this off?


i tried changing the response time in the troubleshoot to 1000ms instead of 500ms and this seems to have helped a bit. but i was under the impression that that is the lag time the remote waits before it sends commands to the same device and not separate devices?


----------



## speedbump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barjebus* /forum/post/19039276
> 
> 
> I am setting up a new TV in a bedroom. On the other side of the wall that its mounted on is my complete A/V setup and all the equipment is IR based. The main A/V receiver will have a splitter feeding the TV in the bedroom and a projector in the living room. I have two options for controlling it from the bedroom:
> 
> 
> Harmony 900 with IR blasters so that I can control the equipment from anywhere.
> 
> Harmony One + Powermids to convert IR to RF sender to RF receiver which outputs an IR signal.



If you have the ability to get a wire through the wall, I would propose a third option. Forget the 900 and powermids and get the One and a wired IR repeater (


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melodic* /forum/post/19040316
> 
> 
> thank you for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> im sorry but what are discrete power commands?



Separate commands for PowerOn and PowerOff, rather than PowerToggle.


----------



## bitfactory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/17827686
> 
> 
> Try going to this site http://www.myremotesetup.com/EasyZap...R%202.0.50727) I had that problem 2 years ago when I first got the One and this is where logitech sent me to. Hopefully it will work for you. I can't remember what the fix was, but my remotes update fine from the software now. You also might want to make sure you have the current version of the software. Don't use the disc that came with the remote, download the latest from logitech.



Wow - you totally saved me here.


I was also getting the 'Go to website to update settings' text - and remote was basically dead.


This link reflashed my remote and brought it back to life.


Great job on the post!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bitfactory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you totally saved me here.
> 
> 
> I was also getting the 'Go to website to update settings' text - and remote was basically dead.
> 
> 
> This link reflashed my remote and brought it back to life.
> 
> 
> Great job on the post!



Glad that it worked!


----------



## bweissman

Two questions.

My 8-month-old Harmony One has a new symptom: often, its display shows white horizontal lines. It's as if every other row of pixels has just gone pure white. Just as often, this doesn't happen. Has anyone seen this and know what's going on? Am I headed for warranty replacement?

What happened to the official Logitech forums? The host name forums.logitech.com no longer resolves.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19048792
> 
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> My 8-month-old Harmony One has a new symptom: often, its display shows white horizontal lines. It's as if every other row of pixels has just gone pure white. Just as often, this doesn't happen. Has anyone seen this and know what's going on? Am I headed for warranty replacement?
> 
> What happened to the official Logitech forums? The host name forums.logitech.com no longer resolves.



I would talk to Logitech soon while it still is in warranty.


Must have been a temporary website problem... your link is working right now.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19048878
> 
> 
> I would talk to Logitech soon while it still is in warranty.



You're probably right. I'm gonna try reloading the firmware first just for the hell of it.



> Quote:
> Must have been a temporary website problem... your link is working right now.



It was more like a temporary DNS problem. But you're right, it's back. Now it's www.logitech.com that doesn't resolve. Something must be going on with a DNS server somewhere.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## margoba

I have a question about which Logitech remote best compliments the H1. In my living room, I have an H1 remote which controls my Sony TV, Time-Warner cable box, and various other devices. I'm quite happy with that set up.


In my bedroom, I have a cable company remote controlling a smaller Sony TV, a similar Time-Warner cable box, and a DVD player. I would like to get a less expensive Logitech remote that is physically similar to the H1, so there is not too much brain freeze on my part when I move from the living room to the bedroom. Any suggestions?


Also: is there any slick way to print out the changes I've made from standard configurations on my current H1, so I can make the same changes to the new remote?


Finally: If Logitech is watching this forum, PLEASE, consider re-coding your software so that one user-id can manage several remotes.


-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19052384
> 
> 
> I have a question about which Logitech remote best compliments the H1. In my living room, I have an H1 remote which controls my Sony TV, Time-Warner cable box, and various other devices. I'm quite happy with that set up.
> 
> 
> In my bedroom, I have a cable company remote controlling a smaller Sony TV, a similar Time-Warner cable box, and a DVD player. I would like to get a less expensive Logitech remote that is physically similar to the H1, so there is not too much brain freeze on my part when I move from the living room to the bedroom. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also: is there any slick way to print out the changes I've made from standard configurations on my current H1, so I can make the same changes to the new remote?
> 
> 
> Finally: If Logitech is watching this forum, PLEASE, consider re-coding your software so that one user-id can manage several remotes.
> 
> 
> -barry



Seems like the 650 would be a good choice. Very similar layout... handles up to five devices... programs with the same software. List price is $99.99 vs $249.99 for the One.


The 700 is similar, but adds a rechargeable battery and one additional device. List price is $149.99


The 300 goes a little too simple, IMO, and uses completely different setup software, but it's half the price of the 650 @ $49.99.


Another option is to look for a refurbed 880... different (and inferior) layout but pretty much every bit as powerful as the One. I recently picked up a Logitech factory refurb for only $60 (currently it's $80 on Amazon, which is a bit too much, IMO). The one big advantage it has over the 650 (besides being rechargeable) is that it has eight softkeys per display page versus only four on the 700. Although it is certainly serviceable, the display on the 880 pales in comparison to the newer color displays.


What is the reason that you want multiple remotes under one login? If they are for different rooms they would have different setups, anyway.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19052384
> 
> 
> I have a question about which Logitech remote best compliments the H1. In my living room, I have an H1 remote which controls my Sony TV, Time-Warner cable box, and various other devices. I'm quite happy with that set up.
> 
> 
> In my bedroom, I have a cable company remote controlling a smaller Sony TV, a similar Time-Warner cable box, and a DVD player. I would like to get a less expensive Logitech remote that is physically similar to the H1, so there is not too much brain freeze on my part when I move from the living room to the bedroom. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also: is there any slick way to print out the changes I've made from standard configurations on my current H1, so I can make the same changes to the new remote?
> 
> 
> Finally: If Logitech is watching this forum, PLEASE, consider re-coding your software so that one user-id can manage several remotes.
> 
> 
> -barry



I bought an H1 to replace my 880. I planned to use the H1 in the living room, and the 880 in the bedroom. I soon realized I never used them both at the same time. So I sold the 880 and use the H1 for both rooms. I keep the charging cradle in the bedroom for when I go to sleep. I realize this is a special case for a single person, but it might be an option to consider.


----------



## margoba

balboa: that's definitely an option to consider. Thanks for the suggestion.


jcalabria: Thanks for the detailed info. It looks like the 650 is indeed the best fit for my needs (if I don't go with the balboa "1 remote for two rooms" idea).


The advantage of having multiple remotes under 1 login is:

1. I only have to remember 1 login. 

2. It would be possible for Logitech to implement it in a manner that I could customize an activity/device on one remote, and then move those customizations to a different remote.


I guess what I'm really looking for is an affordable solution where I have similar remotes in every TV room, and the keys on those remotes do the same things. This seems possible to me, since I have similar (not identical, though) TV's, cable boxes, DVD's in the rooms.


Thanks for the detailed advice,

-barry


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19054092
> 
> 
> balboa: that's definitely an option to consider. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> jcalabria: Thanks for the detailed info. It looks like the 650 is indeed the best fit for my needs (if I don't go with the balboa "1 remote for two rooms" idea).
> 
> 
> The advantage of having multiple remotes under 1 login is:
> 
> 1. I only have to remember 1 login.
> 
> 2. It would be possible for Logitech to implement it in a manner that I could customize an activity/device on one remote, and then move those customizations to a different remote.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm really looking for is an affordable solution where I have similar remotes in every TV room, and the keys on those remotes do the same things. This seems possible to me, since I have similar (not identical, though) TV's, cable boxes, DVD's in the rooms.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed advice,
> 
> -barry



I have a similar situation but kept my 880 for the bedroom and use the H1 for the main room. I also have a 720 that my wife uses so we have "his and her" remotes but I do not even try to keep her's "current" as she can't use a lot of the functions anyway (so the activity list is not as complete).


It would be nice to transfer or clone setups across accounts (that one user owns) but have not seen Logitech willing to provide that capability directly.


As for one remote for use in multiple rooms, that can be accomplished by having activities unique for each room but expecting the same activity to apply to two different rooms could take some clever setup and creative button pushing.


----------



## jcalabria

Logitech has cloned accounts for me in the past... if they are unwilling now, it is a relatively new policy. The two times I have done it (the last one was just about a year ago), all I did was send them an email asking, "Please make a clone of account x, and name it account y with password z". Next day it was available.


Even if Logitech allowed multiple remotes under one account, it probably would just be a sign-on menu tree branching to multiple sub-accounts. I seriously doubt they'd support cut/paste/copy between remotes (especially if they were different models). Hell... I've been hoping/wishing/praying to be able to copy button pages between activities on the SAME remote for over three years now (for example, I have AVR audio and X10 lighting pages that are virtually identical in every one of the 15 activities on my One, but I had to build them from scratch for each and every activity.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19054312
> 
> 
> As for one remote for use in multiple rooms, that can be accomplished by having activities unique for each room but expecting the same activity to apply to two different rooms could take some clever setup and creative button pushing.



It's easier for me than it might seem. A very high percentage of the time, I am just watching TV. I have similar Sony TVs in both rooms (one is small, one is large), and I have Time Warner Cable boxes on both TVs (not the same brand, but all Time Warner DVR boxes seem to use the same remote codes). All I have to do is be sure the DVR is connected to the TV via the same input connector (Video 4, in my case). I've tried it earlier today, and it seems to work fine (although I did have to re-wire my DVR-TV connection in the bedroom).


For DVD watching, I had to create a new activity "Bedroom Watch DVD".


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19054391
> 
> 
> Even if Logitech allowed multiple remotes under one account, it probably would just be a sign-on menu tree branching to multiple sub-accounts. I seriously doubt they'd support cut/paste/copy between remotes (especially if they were different models). Hell... I've been hoping/wishing/praying to be able to copy button pages between activities on the SAME remote for over three years now (for example, I have AVR audio and X10 lighting pages that are virtually identical in every one of the 15 activities on my One, but I had to build them from scratch for each and every activity.



Yes, you're probably right. It seems a halfway solution that would help us both is if Logitech provided a report option that would print the detailed setup of the remote. That way, I could at least hold that output in my hands while I programmed the new activity's special keys. I sort of did this myself, but it's a real pain in the neck, since the various key mapping pages don't fit on the screen for easy printing.


-barry


----------



## phdeane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19054391
> 
> 
> Hell... I've been hoping/wishing/praying to be able to copy button pages between activities on the SAME remote for over three years now (for example, I have AVR audio and X10 lighting pages that are virtually identical in every one of the 15 activities on my One, but I had to build them from scratch for each and every activity.



Couldn't agree more. It would cut out 90% of my programming time. And if I want to change just one command, I have to do it for all my activities.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19054391
> 
> 
> Logitech has cloned accounts for me in the past... if they are unwilling now, it is a relatively new policy. The two times I have done it (the last one was just about a year ago), all I did was send them an email asking, "Please make a clone of account x, and name it account y with password z". Next day it was available.
> 
> 
> Even if Logitech allowed multiple remotes under one account, it probably would just be a sign-on menu tree branching to multiple sub-accounts. I seriously doubt they'd support cut/paste/copy between remotes (especially if they were different models). Hell... I've been hoping/wishing/praying to be able to copy button pages between activities on the SAME remote for over three years now (for example, I have AVR audio and X10 lighting pages that are virtually identical in every one of the 15 activities on my One, but I had to build them from scratch for each and every activity.



Totally concur and they cloned an account for me when I went from the 880 to the H1 (once they cloned the 880 to another account I then did the "Update remote" process and was totally disappointed with the results).


And, that is what I meant by "directly" in that they won't let you do this yourself (but I guess I can see why they do not) and any "copy/paste function" whether in or among accounts would be a totally cool feature that they seem not interested (or able) in providing.


----------



## clobber

Hey!


I have a Harmony One and need to control my air conditioner. I've added the AC as a device and learned the IR. However, when I add an AC activity, the software indicates that all other devices will be powered off while I'm in the AC activity. How can I tell it not to do that?


thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clobber* /forum/post/19067479
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony One and need to control my air conditioner. I've added the AC as a device and learned the IR. However, when I add an AC activity, the software indicates that all other devices will be powered off while I'm in the AC activity. How can I tell it not to do that?
> 
> 
> thanks



You likely don't want a separate AC activity at all... you should add the AC as an additional device to each of your existing activities, then add an AC page to each of those activities to control the functions you want.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You likely don't want a separate AC activity at all... you should add the AC as an additional device to each of your existing activities, then add an AC page to each of those activities to control the functions you want.



I just added the air conditioner as a device and didn't include it in the activities, since I only turn it on when the weather requires.


----------



## clobber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19067526
> 
> 
> You likely don't want a separate AC activity at all... you should add the AC as an additional device to each of your existing activities, then add an AC page to each of those activities to control the functions you want.



But then wont the H1 try to turn off the A/C when I switch activities? Or at least when I hit the power button on the remote (which turns off everything). I really want the climate control to be independent of what activity I am doing.


thanks!


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clobber* /forum/post/19067479
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony One and need to control my air conditioner. I've added the AC as a device and learned the IR. However, when I add an AC activity, the software indicates that all other devices will be powered off while I'm in the AC activity. How can I tell it not to do that?
> 
> 
> thanks



Activities -> click "Settings" for your A/C activity ->Change Options -> Next -> Turn Off Unused Devices - check "Leave on" -> Save -> Done


And if you need to leave A/C on when you switch to other activity, then go to your A/C device under Devices, click Settings -> Adjust power settings -> Next -> I want to leave this device on all the time -> Next ... etc.


When you want to turn off the A/C you must go to your A/C activity, and use a software button for "Power off", then you can return to any activity you were in before.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clobber* /forum/post/19070060
> 
> 
> But then wont the H1 try to turn off the A/C when I switch activities? Or at least when I hit the power button on the remote (which turns off everything). I really want the climate control to be independent of what activity I am doing.
> 
> 
> thanks!



That depends on how you setup the power properties of the AC device when you add it. If you tell the Harmony that it does not have a power switch, it will never send an AC power command in any activity's startup/shutdown sequence. However, you will still be able to include the power command(s) on your AC control page so you can control them manually.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19070788
> 
> 
> Activities -> click "Settings" for your A/C activity ->Change Options -> Next -> Turn Off Unused Devices - check "Leave on" -> Save -> Done
> 
> 
> And if you need to leave A/C on when you switch to other activity, then go to your A/C device under Devices, click Settings -> Adjust power settings -> Next -> I want to leave this device on all the time -> Next ... etc.
> 
> 
> When you want to turn off the A/C you must go to your A/C activity, and use a software button for "Power off", then you can return to any activity you were in before.




He can still create an A/C activity for times he wants to control the A/C when no other activities are running... but I still would recommend adding the AC device to ALL activities so that he doesn't have to switch activites at all to get to the AC control.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19069699
> 
> 
> I just added the air conditioner as a device and didn't include it in the activities, since I only turn it on when the weather requires.



That would work, but I prefer to imagine that Device mode does not exist at all. If I use something more than once every two years, it gets added to the activity.


----------



## Godzilla1964

Anybody know where I can pick up an AC Adaptor for the Harmony One??


----------



## ShoMo

Hi all


I have my H1 set up perfectly except for one thing...


I've programmed an activity which turns on my surround sound to watch sports or movies, but how do I program the same activity to turn down the TV volume to zero? I know I can add an action to turn the TV volume down but it only does it in single increments.


Any help welcome!


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoMo* /forum/post/19081537
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> I have my H1 set up perfectly except for one thing...
> 
> 
> I've programmed an activity which turns on my surround sound to watch sports or movies, but how do I program the same activity to turn down the TV volume to zero? I know I can add an action to turn the TV volume down but it only does it in single increments.
> 
> 
> Any help welcome!



Most TVs have a function to turn off their internal speakers. I never turn mine on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godzilla1964* /forum/post/19081373
> 
> 
> Anybody know where I can pick up an AC Adaptor for the Harmony One??


 http://buy.logitech.com/store/logib2...oryid.13982300


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShoMo* /forum/post/19081537
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> I have my H1 set up perfectly except for one thing...
> 
> 
> I've programmed an activity which turns on my surround sound to watch sports or movies, but how do I program the same activity to turn down the TV volume to zero? I know I can add an action to turn the TV volume down but it only does it in single increments.
> 
> 
> Any help welcome!



If you plan to continue to use your TV speakers in other activities then the activity to bring in the receiver can be enhanced with a "mute" command being sent to the TV (as long as there is not a "mute" icon that remains on the TV).


As the OP suggested, you can permanently turn off your TV speakers and use the receiver exclusively (which I prefer) but sometimes that can be too much sound for some households.....


----------



## ssbn733mt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17914526
> 
> 
> Before doing that, go into your Tv setting and turn HDMI-CEC to "OFF" (Sony is BRAVIA Theatre Sync, Panasonic is Viera Link, Samsung is Anynet+, Pioneer is KURO Link).



This worked for me last time but not so much now. I had a motherboard replaced in my tv and since then my Denon 2310CI switches from sat/cbl to tv ext in a few seconds after powering it on with the harmony one. I'm then forced to hit (on harmony one) "watch plasma with surround" and then select "watch plasma" after the Denon switches back to sat/cbl. Any other selection (sat/360/ps3, etc..) works fine. The problem is when the Denon is not powered on. It's annoying the hell out of me and my wife. I reset the harmony one and HDMI-CEC is "off" but no luck. Any other ideas as to a fix?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Any other ideas as to a fix?"


I use a Denon 3808 and have no problems as you are noting.


Change the order the devices power on and maybe a delay in the process?


Something does not seem right however. I know, brilliant. But it seems to me something isn't setup right and what you are experiencing is too complicated. It should not be that difficult.


You might try deleting the activity and devices and start over?


----------



## ssbn733mt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19093288
> 
> 
> "Any other ideas as to a fix?"
> 
> 
> I use a Denon 3808 and have no problems as you are noting.
> 
> 
> Change the order the devices power on and maybe a delay in the process?
> 
> 
> Something does not seem right however. I know, brilliant. But it seems to me something isn't setup right and what you are experiencing is too complicated. It should not be that difficult.
> 
> 
> You might try deleting the activity and devices and start over?



Reordered the components on the remote to see if that would help but instead the whole system if FUBAR now. There was a firmware update for the harmony that I installed. Now I get no picture at all (just no signal displayed on screen) and sound only for a couple seconds. I can hear switching within the receiver and then the sound disappears. Same for all components (360, ps3, cable, etc..). HDMI CEC is "off" and the components are all properly labeled/ordered in the remote. I'd appreciate any help before I toss it through the window. I'm also getting a message during harmony software config that my remote cannot control the denon receiver (3310CI input as device for remote). Thanks.



Issue has been resolved by resetting the Denon microprocessor.


----------



## tntechbug

Can anyone tell me how many favorite channel icons you can add?

Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntechbug* /forum/post/19098541
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many favorite channel icons you can add?
> 
> Thanks.



4 pages of 6 = 24 total


If you need more than that, you can create additional (otherwise identical) Activities and give each their own set of favorite channels... e.g., Watch Sports, Hubby's TV, Wifey's TV, Kiddie TV, etc.


You can also sneak in a few extras (as sequences, and without icons) among the regular custom command buttons.


----------



## Tony.B

I am looking at upgrading from my older harmony remote to the harmony one. One question I have though is the off button customizable? I have a projector that is powered on and off by an x10 appliance module. I want to be able to shutdown the projector then have the remote pause for 90 seconds while the bulb cools down and then send the x10 command to power it off.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19098672
> 
> 
> 4 pages of 6 = 24 total
> 
> 
> If you need more than that, you can create additional (otherwise identical) Activities and give each their own set of favorite channels... e.g., Watch Sports, Hubby's TV, Wifey's TV, Kiddie TV, etc.
> 
> 
> You can also sneak in a few extras (as sequences, and without icons) among the regular custom command buttons.



Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## Angel L.

Hi all,


I have had the remote for 2 years now trouble free, but now it restarts itself all the time.

Anyone having this problem. Can the battery go bad after 2 years? Has anyone replaced the battery?


Angel


----------



## Terminator840

I tried to install the Logitech software back on to my computer last night via their website and I kept getting error message.

Anybody had a problem? Any alternate download sites?


----------



## Terminator840

Well I have tried the disc that came with my remote and I tried downloading the software from Logitech site and I keep getting the same error message that says Feature Transfer Error.

For some reason I couldn't even log into Logitech's site, I had to create a new username and password.


----------



## mdavej

Try THIS .


----------



## redsoxfan_1

I have been searching the threads looking for a place to download these icons (Espn, HBO etc). I keep running across iconharmony.com, but website won't load. Any updated info on downloading icons.


Also, any suggestions for configuring ipod controls for a pioneer 1020 receiver? I would like to use the arrow keys and the enter key, but those work well for the digital cable box. Any suggetions?


Regards,


John


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsoxfan_1* /forum/post/19114262
> 
> 
> I have been searching the threads looking for a place to download these icons (Espn, HBO etc). I keep running across iconharmony.com, but website won't load. Any updated info on downloading icons.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions for configuring ipod controls for a pioneer 1020 receiver? I would like to use the arrow keys and the enter key, but those work well for the digital cable box. Any suggetions?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> John



He is having some server issues over at iconharmony.com but he is expecting to get the site back up by mid next week.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsoxfan_1* /forum/post/19114262
> 
> 
> I have been searching the threads looking for a place to download these icons (Espn, HBO etc). I keep running across iconharmony.com, but website won't load. Any updated info on downloading icons.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions for configuring ipod controls for a pioneer 1020 receiver? I would like to use the arrow keys and the enter key, but those work well for the digital cable box. Any suggetions?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> John



Looks like you're going to have to wait a little while. I found this current message:


> Quote:
> iconharmony
> 
> 
> 1. shaun's building new site at a different host. i will then populate and tweet when we're back live. probably next week. sorry for holdup.
> 
> 2. site has been wiped by the hosting company and they cycled over the backup in what they refer to as a 'rare server error'.



at http://twitter.com/iconharmony 


They are worth waiting for.

Bernie


----------



## jdonigan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/19103889
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have had the remote for 2 years now trouble free, but now it restarts itself all the time.
> 
> Anyone having this problem. Can the battery go bad after 2 years? Has anyone replaced the battery?
> 
> 
> Angel



Take a piece of paper and fold it over 3 or 4 times, cut to fit and slide it in behind the battery to push the contacts into a solid connection. It fixed my problem and I hope it fixes yours.


----------



## Angel L.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdonigan* /forum/post/19115065
> 
> 
> Take a piece of paper and fold it over 3 or 4 times, cut to fit and slide it in behind the battery to push the contacts into a solid connection. It fixed my problem and I hope it fixes yours.



I just took the battery out and it is swollen, it was difficult to remove.

I will clean the contacts and try again.


Thanks


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/19119901
> 
> 
> I just took the battery out and it is swollen, it was difficult to remove.
> 
> I will clean the contacts and try again.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If the battery has swollen you probably need to replace it.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/19119901
> 
> 
> I just took the battery out and it is swollen, it was difficult to remove.
> 
> I will clean the contacts and try again.
> 
> 
> Thanks



A little swelling is semi-normal ... but if it is already difficult to remove, replace it soon before it becomes impossible to remove.


I recently picked up three of THESE for my One and 880s... I was a little skeptical of the deal since it was almost too good to be true ($6.78 each shipped), but I received the batteries and they are originals and work fine. My nearly two year old One's original battery was slightly swollen and battery life was down to about 5 days per charge... its now back to about 8-9 days between charges and no more worries about the battery getting stuck.


----------



## CruelInventions

*5* days between charges?!?! *8-9* DAYS between charges!?!?!!











holy toledo, Batman. How much do you use your remote, typically? Power on, set volume, hit "play" or set channel, then you're all done until you're ready to "power off" everything?


That's the only way I can imagine getting it to last 8-9 days between charges. I typically return mine to the charging dock every night, otherwise mine would last about 2 maybe 3 days on a charge. Pretty much been that way ever since I purchased the remote (less than a year ago). I ride the volume control a fair amount, do a fair amount of futzing about with DVR type menu/recording functions mgmt., but nothing I think would be considered too extreme. Anyway, congrats on that. I'm jealous.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/19120779
> 
> *5* days between charges?!?! *8-9* DAYS between charges!?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy toledo, Batman. How much do you use your remote, typically? Power on, set volume, hit "play" or set channel, then you're all done until you're ready to "power off" everything?
> 
> 
> That's the only way I can imagine getting it to last 8-9 days between charges. I typically return mine to the charging dock every night, otherwise mine would last about 2 maybe 3 days on a charge. Pretty much been that way ever since I purchased the remote (less than a year ago). I ride the volume control a fair amount, do a fair amount of futzing about with DVR type menu/recording functions mgmt., but nothing I think would be considered too extreme. Anyway, congrats on that. I'm jealous.



Yeah... and I was getting concerned over it being ONLY 5 days







(coupled with the swollen battery).


I do almost 100% of my TV viewing (on average... 5-6 hours per day) via DVR time-shift, so there is alot of remote activity for show lists and commercial FF'ng. When I'm not watching time-shifted stuff, I'm browsing the guide or surfing looking for something interesting. I also have fairly long startup and shutdown command lists, and I have my backlight setting set to the longest possible on-time. In short, I definitely do not fall into into the turn it on and leave it alone category.


I do not, and never have, charged my remote until it was virtually dead. I usually let it go 'til the onscreen warning pops up. If I need to, it will sit in the charger for 10 minutes to get me through that night, then go into the charger for a full charge at bedtime.


----------



## CruelInventions

Hmm. I should leave mine off of it's charging dock to see how long mine lasts on it's own. It's been long enough since doing so that perhaps I'm not really remembering just how long my remote would last in between charges.


Nothing irritates me more, however, than sitting there, hitting some button on the remote multiple times in a row with no result, only to finally look down at the remote screen to see that it's throwing up the "batteries are low, recharge soon" type of message, which prevents any other keystroke from implementing until you've cleared that 'time for charging' message first.


----------



## StuJac

*Anybody have 2 Tivo's Controlled by a Harmony One?*


I've asked this before but didn't get a response. I've just pulled the trigger on a TiVo Premier and it will be the 2nd TiVo in my system; I know the TiVo box supports alternate remote codes but does anybody know how the One handles it?


Thanks in advance,


Stu


----------



## mdavej

If Tivo can do it, harmony (or any learning remote for that matter) can too. You'll probably have to teach it the second code set. That's what I have to do when using alternate code sets for my DirecTV and Panasonic equipment with harmony. On my JP1 remotes I only have to change one byte in the header instead of re-learning every command. I've asked logitech to add that capability but they respond as if I'm completely insane to even want such a thing. In fact, I just got a new panasonic today and will have to teach harmony all of command set 3 - oh joy.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19121660
> 
> 
> If Tivo can do it, harmony (or any learning remote for that matter) can too. You'll probably have to teach it the second code set. That's what I have to do when using alternate code sets for my DirecTV and Panasonic equipment with harmony. On my JP1 remotes I only have to change one byte in the header instead of re-learning every command. I've asked logitech to add that capability but they respond as if I'm completely insane to even want such a thing. In fact, I just got a new panasonic today and will have to teach harmony all of command set 3 - oh joy.



Thanks. I knew I could learn each key-just trying to find out if the Harmony data base has the 2nd set of codes.


----------



## b_scott

anyone know if it's possible to remove something like a hair under the screen on a Harmony One?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/19119901
> 
> 
> I just took the battery out and it is swollen, it was difficult to remove.
> 
> I will clean the contacts and try again.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I assume you know you need to replace the battery with a new one?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19121660
> 
> 
> If Tivo can do it, harmony (or any learning remote for that matter) can too. You'll probably have to teach it the second code set. That's what I have to do when using alternate code sets for my DirecTV and Panasonic equipment with harmony. On my JP1 remotes I only have to change one byte in the header instead of re-learning every command. I've asked logitech to add that capability but they respond as if I'm completely insane to even want such a thing. In fact, I just got a new panasonic today and will have to teach harmony all of command set 3 - oh joy.



Really? That is not my experience with devices that can support more than one command set. Typically, when you add a new device there is an opportunity to verify the command set by testing one key (usually the "Power on" key) so that the right set is used. As a fall back the learning option is there but I have not had to learn every key.... Interesting.....


----------



## mdavej

Good point. OP should definitely try that first. Rarely works for me though, so I forgot to mention the possibility. Once I get beyond the 2nd code set, my luck usually runs out. And the panny I just had to learn didn't have discretes in the database either, so I had to create those on my JP1 remote and then teach them as well. You'd think since panasonic has used essentially the same codes in all devices for many years that logitech would catch on, but they never do. DirecTV codes are always lacking too, despite my begging and pleading with logitech.


----------



## StuJac

Thanks guys for keeping up the dialog. I'll be doing the work on Sunday (wife out of town helps). To complicate things, only the TivoHD has the 1-2 choice; the Premier does not. So, the TiVo HD will become #2 dvr and the Premier will become #1 (settings in the Tivo).


----------



## jcalabria

My experience mirrors mdavej's... Logitechs second code set for Panasonic disc players had several commands missing that needed learning, no discrete power commands, and a slew of unrelated extra commands for devices like TV/DVD combo players. The third set was even worse and required almost total relearning of the command set.


Still, we do not know what Logitech's secondary command library looks like for your DVRs, so its probably worth a shot to try the Confirm IR function and see what Logitech offers up. Even if you have to learn a few commands it's better than learning all of them.


----------



## StuJac

Agreed.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/19114313
> 
> 
> He is having some server issues over at iconharmony.com but he is expecting to get the site back up by mid next week.



Anxious for his new site.

I know a lot of work involved.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntechbug* /forum/post/19127968
> 
> 
> Anxious for his new site.
> 
> I know a lot of work involved.



Sorry for the inconvenience you guys. I'll post in my twitter stream when it goes live... ETA is later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## b_scott

anyone know about the screen/hair question? can you take it apart?


----------



## squareeyes

 http://www.iconharmony.com is back up and running! many thanks to shaun thompson for hours of work rebuilding the database. i will now spend time repopulating with up to the near 11,000 icons that were present before the crash. let me know if you have problems find a specific icon.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/19130372
> 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience you guys. I'll post in my twitter stream when it goes live... ETA is later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/19134876
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com is back up and running! many thanks to shaun thompson for hours of work rebuilding the database. i will now spend time repopulating with up to the near 11,000 icons that were present before the crash. let me know if you have problems find a specific icon.



shaun, Great job... squareeyes, Thanks for link.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/19134876
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com is back up and running! many thanks to shaun thompson for hours of work rebuilding the database. i will now spend time repopulating with up to the near 11,000 icons that were present before the crash. let me know if you have problems find a specific icon.



Great job to both of you. Good luck with the new site! Hope it stays up for you,,, and us!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/19135189
> 
> 
> Great job to both of you. Good luck with the new site! Hope it stays up for you,,, and us!



thanks guys!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/18859741
> 
> 
> I'd like to start using Zone 2 on my Onkyo preamp, but I'm not sure how to best set up the One to do this. I searched the thread, but couldn't find clear suggestions for setting up Zone 2. Any help would be appreciated.



It's been a few years since setting up the H1 with my Onkyo, but I seem to recall that for zone 2, I set it up as a completly new/separate activity, e.g. "Listen to Zone 2," then stepped thru all the desired switch/function set ups like you normally do to create a new activity.


----------



## Sgooter

Anyone using their H1 with a Vizio SV472XVT HDTV?

A friend just bought this Vizio TV, and I'd like to give him an H1 to go with his new HT set up, but I'm not sure if this Vizio plays nicely with the H1.


----------



## flooder658

Hi everyone,


Just got another Harmony One. Question about those who bought this recently. I noticed a couple of different things on the new one, mostly design changes. Can anyone comment on this?


New remote vs "Old" (only got it 2 months ago):


-Hard buttons are slightly rougher (matte type) and more depressed. Old H1 had shiny hard buttons, with more elevation.

-New remote has more backlight bleeding. When looking at the LCD's edges at an angle towards the top and the right, I see more backlight on the sides.


-Also new remote's LCD doesn't seem as as sharp, appears more blurry


-New one came with an all white battery w/ text, old one had a white battery with a greenish sticker.


Anyways, I was just curious. The only thing that bothers me is the LCD on the new one. It works fine, but looks awful. For instance if you move it up and down slightly, the screen looks pixelated as if there are lines in between. Really hard to describe what I see, lol.

Just wanted to know if I need to exchange this. I also don't want a really old model that had the swollen battery issues.


Thanks!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flooder658* /forum/post/19143867
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Just got another Harmony One. Question about those who bought this recently. I noticed a couple of different things on the new one, mostly design changes. Can anyone comment on this?
> 
> 
> New remote vs "Old" (only got it 2 months ago):
> 
> 
> -Hard buttons are slightly rougher (matte type) and more depressed. Old H1 had shiny hard buttons, with more elevation.
> 
> -New remote has more backlight bleeding. When looking at the LCD's edges at an angle towards the top and the right, I see more backlight on the sides.
> 
> 
> -Also new remote's LCD doesn't seem as as sharp, appears more blurry
> 
> 
> -New one came with an all white battery w/ text, old one had a white battery with a greenish sticker.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was just curious. The only thing that bothers me is the LCD on the new one. It works fine, but looks awful. For instance if you move it up and down slightly, the screen looks pixelated as if there are lines in between. Really hard to describe what I see, lol.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I need to exchange this. I also don't want a really old model that had the swollen battery issues.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would. I'd bring it up with Logitech support while the remote is still new. Let them know about the screen comparison old to new and ask them if they'll exchange it. They were pretty good about exchanging mine when I notice the backlit buttons weren't consistently lit for all keys.

Or you can just take it back to the store from which you bought it for an exchange to see this screen is an aberration in the lot.


----------



## flooder658




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/19144218
> 
> 
> I would. I'd bring it up with Logitech support while the remote is still new. Let them know about the screen comparison old to new and ask them if they'll exchange it. They were pretty good about exchanging mine when I notice the backlit buttons weren't consistently lit for all keys.
> 
> Or you can just take it back to the store from which you bought it for an exchange to see this screen is an aberration in the lot.



Thanks squareeyes,


I will exchange it.


Is there a way to find out the manufacturing month/year?


----------



## Rew452

One thing I find a little strange with setting up these remotes, maybe someone can help me to get it right.


I can set power-on sequence but the software offers no way to sequence the order that the commands are sent out????? or am I missing something??


Thanks

Rew


----------



## t30t28t16t12

I have a problem and I have been living with it for some time now. I hope the gurus can help me out.


For 99% at the time, when choosing Activities, I cannot turn on the PC. I always have to use "Help" to turn it on.


Power Sequence = PC > Receiver > TV (I have done the other way around san results)


Perhaps my computer needs more times to receive command?


Please help if you can.


Thanks


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t30t28t16t12* /forum/post/19148458
> 
> 
> I have a problem and I have been living with it for some time now. I hope the gurus can help me out.
> 
> 
> For 99% at the time, when choosing Activities, I cannot turn on the PC. I always have to use "Help" to turn it on.
> 
> 
> Power Sequence = PC > Receiver > TV (I have done the other way around san results)
> 
> 
> Perhaps my computer needs more times to receive command?
> 
> 
> Please help if you can.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You have a PC that "turns on" with an IR command? Hmmmm...... I never turn off any of my PCs so I can not relate....(nor do any of them - a Compaq tower, Toshiba laptop, or my wife's PowerMac Pro - have IR support...).


----------



## t30t28t16t12

Yes - An Antec Fusion case has an IR Receiver built in which can be turned on/off via standard MCE remote. I loaded the Medie PC profile to H1 to control the Media Center operation.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19121660
> 
> 
> If Tivo can do it, harmony (or any learning remote for that matter) can too. You'll probably have to teach it the second code set. That's what I have to do when using alternate code sets for my DirecTV and Panasonic equipment with harmony. On my JP1 remotes I only have to change one byte in the header instead of re-learning every command. I've asked logitech to add that capability but they respond as if I'm completely insane to even want such a thing. In fact, I just got a new panasonic today and will have to teach harmony all of command set 3 - oh joy.



Completed the switch over from the Comcast box to the TiVo Premier. Now running the original TiVoHD as well. Teaching the Harmony to control both boxes was an absolute headache that won't go away. It's still not right. When you run two TiVo's in the same system you have to tell each one to respond to a certain set of commands. You do that by telling the first one to be DVR1 and the second one to be DVR2. This creates two new sets of codes, neither of which, I believe, is in Harmony's database. So, I spent all day Sunday and pretty much of yesterday teaching commands to the Harmony. I've got everything on the original TiVoHD set up correctly on the Harmony except that I've lost the "List" key (the list of shows waiting to be seen), apparently for good. It was a code buried in the original TiVo set of codes that no longer works (none of them do, actually). I can live with this but I can't get the "stop" button to preform a different function (I want it to become the Live/Swap button. I have tried everything I know of.


Is this a function of the "device" tab? Since I had to re-learn every command on the "device" side you would think it would carry over to the "Activities" side but it won't. I have managed to program the Live/Swap button to an additional button on the screen but this is not my preference.


What's really annoying is that everything works perfect on my two MX500's. If it works on the MX500, why won't it work on the Harmony?


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance,


Stu


----------



## mdavej

Can you not learn the working codes from your MX500, even in raw mode?


The buttons don't carry over from devices to activities, but the functions do. As long as you pick the learned function in your activity customize buttons, it should work. Are you saying that in activity -customize buttons you pick the stop button, pick a different function, update the remote and the function does not change? If so, then something very odd is going on which will require help from harmony tech support.


----------



## StuJac

I've been using the reconfigured TiVoHD remote to do the learning back to the Harmony. Will try with the MX using Raw. I've got just about everything working except for the "Menu" key which I'd like to make the TiVo key or better yet, a sequence that hits the TiVo button then the enter button which brings me to the list of programs.


----------



## 120inna55

$179.89 Shipped: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmo...A?tag=dea01-20


----------



## speedbump

^ At first I thought that this "deal" wasn't worth posting, but then saw that it does come with the Logitech IR extender, so if you need both, it's a pretty good price.


----------



## Terminator840

Well I emailed Logitech about my install error I keep getting. There response was to make sure I have adminstrative privlages turned on, which I do. Still getting error.


I was able to do the install on my wife's netbook and log in and add some new devices so all is good. But it is furstating not being able to install it on my computer.


----------



## citrus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/19161734
> 
> 
> Well I emailed Logitech about my install error I keep getting. There response was to make sure I have adminstrative privlages turned on, which I do. Still getting error.
> 
> 
> I was able to do the install on my wife's netbook and log in and add some new devices so all is good. But it is furstating not being able to install it on my computer.



Could be the micro$hit bug on winxp sp3?


I had installed the software for my blood pressure monitor & stupidly had it installed with framework 1.1. This changed my auto-logon; had a heck of a time getting it back even using tweakui.


At one point I changed it so that my user-id wouldn't be displayed as I thought that was the problem; also uninstalled framework 1.1. After some trial & error, I was forced to login as administrator instead of a user with admin authority. Changed everything back & only set the auto-logon with tweakui.


THAT got my auto-logon back; redoing the setting as the administrator. I do know that there another "bug" where even the admin can't do as it required "ownership" of the folder; for m$, a user w/admin doesn't mean a real admin & sometimes the "admin" can't even do simple admin work.


----------



## citrus

Oh, forgot to add that somewhere in Logitech had a tip about installing the software for the 880 which may apply here also. It's that if one had changed the temp file location from the default; the windows installer may not find the expanded files as it probably was hardcoded to the default location.


Also check the error msgs. I had a problem with office 2007 suite where I was able to install on the laptop but not the desktop. Kept saying it couldn't find a certain file which was in the location that the stupid m$ win installer say was not there. Went to the laptop & copied it to the location where it will be installed & it worked.


The installer is an m$ problem.


----------



## logman

Hi,


I've had the Harmony One for a while now and have had semi good luck with it but I have replaced a few components and will have some questions as I begin customizing.


1st, I have a Marantz SA8003 CD/SACD player. The spreadsheet from Marantz shows tere are discrete codes for ON and STANDBY but the H1 only has the toggle.


The codes from the Marantz spread sheet show the codes in *RC5/RC5 EX* format with both havibg a System code of *20*, a command code of *12* and extensions of *01* for *ON* and *02* for *OFF*.


Can I some how input these codes in the H1 software? They are not on the Marantz remote to clone.


I also have a HTM MX500 with the imClone software. can I edit the code in that software, learn them to the MX500 and then learn them to the H1? if so, how do I edit the codes in the imClone?


Thanks, I'm sure i'll be having more issues.


----------



## mdavej

You can usually use those parameters in the MakeHex program (google it) to generate Pronto Hex. Then you can paste that into an email to logitech support and they'll add them for you. Or search remotecentral for the pronto hex. I'm not familiar with imClone, but if it takes pronto hex, getting the codes in that format will be your first step.


I can confirm that power toggle is indeed RC5, Device 20, OBC 12. But I don't know what those extension values mean or how to use them. So although I could give you the pronto hex for power toggle, I have no idea how to do it for on/off.


----------



## balpers

I'm seriously close to buying the new Vizio XVT553SV. If I can't use it with my Harmony One it would be a deal breaker.


Does anyone know if discrete input and on/off codes are available in the Logitech database for this unit?


Is there any way I can check this for myself before buying the Vizio?


Could I just add it as a device in my account to see what is available without messing up my current setup?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## dalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/19174008
> 
> 
> Could I just add it as a device in my account to see what is available without messing up my current setup?



You sure can.


I did and it has a power toggle as well as separate discrete power on and power off. I don't have this TV so I can't say if they work but the buttons are there.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/19174226
> 
> 
> You sure can.
> 
> 
> I did and it has a power toggle as well as separate discrete power on and power off. I don't have this TV so I can't say if they work but the buttons are there.



That's great. I'll check it out tomorrow.


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalto* /forum/post/19174226
> 
> 
> ...it has a power toggle as well as separate discrete power on and power off. I don't have this TV so I can't say if they work but the buttons are there.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/19174883
> 
> 
> That's great. I'll check it out tomorrow.



I could be wrong, but I don't think vizio really has discrete on/off, in spite of what's in the logitech database (there are none in the remotecentral or JP1 databases). Do let us know how it turns out. If they work, I'll post them elsewhere because a lot of people have been looking for them.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19175817
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think vizio really has discrete on/off, in spite of what's in the logitech database (there are none in the remotecentral or JP1 databases). Do let us know how it turns out. If they work, I'll post them elsewhere because a lot of people have been looking for them.



I added the xvt553sv as a new device. If the database can be trusted, the unit does have discrete power and input functions. Whether these work is another story. I won't be able to tell unless I buy the unit or program my H1 and take it to a store. I'll report back either way. It might be a while until I can get the money together.


If anyone has direct experience with this TV, please report here.


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## YukonJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19160027
> 
> 
> $179.89 Shipped: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmo...A?tag=dea01-20



Just pulled the trigger on this deal since my Harmony 880 is experiencing the dreaded button failures that are well known. Not sure I need an IR extender, so it might just go up on eBay.


----------



## Dugout Doug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack* /forum/post/19176837
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this deal since my Harmony 880 is experiencing the dreaded button failures that are well known. Not sure I need an IR extender, so it might just go up on eBay.



Ha, my 880 is having some button failure, and it doesnt turn on when I pick it up anymore.


It served me well, 5 years or so.


I got my One today, with the IR Extender, not sure if I need that either, but if I dont, ebay it will go.


----------



## pizzaiolo

My Denon 3311CI allows me to connect and control my iPod Touch via USB cable. Does anyone know how to specify this as a device or as an input to the Harmony ONE? It seems the ONE only knows how to control an iPod dock. Thanks.


Nevermind, I think I figured it out. In case anyone else gets stuck, add another "Listen to music" activity and set the input as Net/USB (or whatever your Receiver calls it).


----------



## tntechbug

I added some cool icons to my Harmony One from http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home 

have used all four pages how do i add extra pages for more favorite

channel icons?

Thanks.


----------



## StuJac

You don't, afaik.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Some guys on here will set up several 'Watch TV' activities. You know, 'Watch Sports' and 'Watch Movies' and 'Watch News' etc, etc.


I don't personally do this, but then again, I only have 3 favorites screens.


----------



## tntechbug

Thanks for replies.


Can anyone tell me what nicholasmcgrew "quoted"

Some guys on here will set up several 'Watch TV' activities. You know, 'Watch Sports' and 'Watch Movies' and 'Watch News' etc, etc.


How do you set up fav channels this way?

Thanks


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntechbug* /forum/post/19203998
> 
> 
> Thanks for replies.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what nicholasmcgrew "quoted"
> 
> Some guys on here will set up several 'Watch TV' activities. You know, 'Watch Sports' and 'Watch Movies' and 'Watch News' etc, etc.
> 
> 
> How do you set up fav channels this way?
> 
> Thanks



Just like you set up your original 'Watch TV" activity, do it again but call it "Watch Sports". So now you'll have 2 activities, 'Watch TV' and 'Watch Sports' that can each have their own list of favs. Just like you added favorites to 'Watch TV', add favorites to 'Watch Sports'.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

What he said. Since you can't have more than 4 screens of favorites per activity, make more activities!


----------



## tntechbug

Thanks.. I will try this.


----------



## K_Thompson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samundsen* /forum/post/15382501
> 
> 
> Didn't see anyone reply to this.... so here it goes. The Roku Netflix player is supported. When you Add Device, go to Cable/Satellite Box -> Digital Set Top Box -> Roku, then enter "Netflix" as the Model. Works great!



Tried to follow these directions to set up my Roku HD, but Roku is not listed in the Manufacturers section after selecting Cable/Satellite Box -> Digital Set Top Box under Device. If I enter Roku manually as the Manufacturer and then Netflix as the model, the software identifies the Roku as a DVD player. AM I doing something wrong? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## K_Thompson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K_Thompson* /forum/post/19204559
> 
> 
> Tried to follow these directions to set up my Roku HD, but Roku is not listed in the Manufacturers section after selecting Cable/Satellite Box -> Digital Set Top Box under Device. If I enter Roku manually as the Manufacturer and then Netflix as the model, the software identifies the Roku as a DVD player. AM I doing something wrong? Anyone have any suggestions?



Never mind. I discovered that Roku is listed under Device as a DVD player. Weird.


----------



## only_desert

Hey guys, i need some help.


I just received the Harmony 650 and im having some problems. Just to make clear, i have Win 7, x64 and the harmony updated.


My problem is not about configuration, in fact i did perfectly. I didnt select the "macro" functions ´cause im not into that, i rather select individual devices.


So, after the setup i run to my living room to try it... it turn on, i select "devices", then I chose one (tv-sat-dvd-media-avr), press one single click and it shut it self off!, then start again, then off... over and over again. It doesnt matter witch device i select or what key i press, it continues powering off, like reseting it self.


At first i thought it was the AA bateries so i replace them, works perfect a couple of minutes, then... again off!


So, my 2nd thought was, shortcircuit inside, came broken... but, when its on and im on the "macro" display (before selecting "devices"), i press any key or several keys at the same time, and it doenst reset itself. So the problem appears to be when i select any device.


Does someone have or had this problem??


Any help I can get???

perhaps another firmware??

Came broke??

Use another kind of batteries?? like nimh or something like that.


Thanks a lot...


hope u guys help me!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *only_desert* /forum/post/19213584
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i need some help.
> 
> 
> I just received the Harmony 650...



You're in the wrong thread. Try posting here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1237145


----------



## fjcruiser

I am getting one of the new Pioneer Elite recivers that says it is RF ready, but doesn't come with the Pioneer RF remote. Will the Harmony work with the reciever, or do I need the Pioneer remote to utilize the RF ability?


----------



## tresean1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knighn* /forum/post/18621252
> 
> 
> Wanted to say thanks to all for the knowledgeable posts on here:
> 
> 
> I've got my LG LHB975 and was able to set it up, pretty much just the way I want it.
> 
> 
> - I set it up initially as an LHB335 (since the 975 isn't in Logitech's system yet)
> 
> - I added an extra input for the extra HDMI
> 
> - I have one activity for "Watch TV" and another for "Watch Movies / Listen Music"
> 
> - In the "Watch TV" mode, I have the remote issue two extra commands for the LHB975 ("InputNext" - once, and "Enter" - once) - this ensures that it will always choose HDMI1 even if there is a movie / CD ready to play - pretty sure the 975 always tries to play a movie if there's one inserted every time you start up.
> 
> - In the "Watch Movies / Listen Music" mode, I went into Options and removed the "hit stop" option. I also removed the "hit play" option (for start up). In the Activity sequence, I added commands for "Home" (just in case there's not a movie inserted) and "Play" (just in case there is).
> 
> 
> - I also modified the Touch Screen menus so that they would all have the LHB975 commands "Speaker Level" (makes sense), "Sound Effect" (just because), and "Input Next" (just in case).
> 
> 
> It's really working exactly the way I want (right now)... and my wife can use it without having to know all of the behind the scenes stuff.



Hey knighn, I have the 535, which is pretty much the samr as the 935 except for the wireless speakers (but I have built in surround in my home, so I didnt need them anyway). For the life of me, I cannot get my remote to properly prepare my system to watch TV/cable which is on HDMI1, can you tell me what your power-on delay, imput delay, inter-key delay, and your inter-device delays are set to, since you seem to successful. I know the receiver takes a while to power on so I have my power-on delay set to 13000, inter-ket at 300, inpute delay at 1000, and inter-device delay at 500.


Also if you could share any other tips, settings, and custom activities, etc---I would GREATLY appreciate it


----------



## mal01

Hey guys,

I have had my one for awhile now and have been having a problem with it switching to the tv/sat input on my pioneer sc-05. If everything is off and i hit watch tv in activities there is no problem, everything that is suppose to come on does and the avr goes to tv/sat input. If i go to "listen to Sirius" it goes to the Sirius input immediately, but if i switch back to watch tv it won`t go there, if i hit the help button it always gets it back to the tv/sat input. Any thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


what you are seeing is a function of kurolink (hdmi cec)... turn off kurolink (and other hdmi cec in other components) and the issue should go away...


----------



## mal01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19237214
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> what you are seeing is a function of kurolink (hdmi cec)... turn off kurolink (and other hdmi cec in other components) and the issue should go away...



What`s Kurolink? What is hdmi cec? Neither of those are on my avr, at least not in MCACC.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


it's not part of mcacc setup...


i don't remember off the top of my head what sub-menu the kurolink setting is in, i sold my sc-05 a while ago, but if you look in your manual, you'll find it...


----------



## dholland4

Have Harmony One setup to Watch TV. Everything works fine except it won't tun on my Pioneer VSX 1020 AVR. AVR will turn on using Help command after initial

Order of activation is: HDTV, Cable box, Pioneer AVR


----------



## Kanel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dholland4* /forum/post/19261555
> 
> 
> Have Harmony One setup to Watch TV. Everything works fine except it won't tun on my Pioneer VSX 1020 AVR. AVR will turn on using Help command after initial
> 
> Order of activation is: HDTV, Cable box, Pioneer AVR



Have you tried changing the order or increasing the delays?


----------



## mdavej

... also, do you ever use another remote besides harmony or turn off your AVR from the front panel? If so, your harmony will never work reliably.


----------



## terminaldawn

I recently set up a Windows 7 HTPC with Media center PC. Whenever I press the Media Center button my Xbox 360 turns on. Any ideas as to why this is happening and how to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Raddle

I searched this thread but could not find a discussion on my question. The Harmony One seems to offer everything I need except fixed buttons that match the four color buttons used by my DirecTV DVR, Samsung TV and Samsung BD player. I hate to pay for the Harmony 900 just to get those buttons. The 700 would work except for the fact it only controls six devices. I need at least eight. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19263922
> 
> 
> I searched this thread but could not find a discussion on my question. The Harmony One seems to offer everything I need except fixed buttons that match the four color buttons used by my DirecTV DVR, Samsung TV and Samsung BD player. I hate to pay for the Harmony 900 just to get those buttons. The 700 would work except for the fact it only controls six devices. I need at least eight. Any suggestions?



You may feel differently, but I use the color buttons on my TV and BD player so infrequently that it's really a non-issue. I do have them programmed as soft buttons in the activities that MIGHT use the buttons, but I almost never use them. Extremely rare photo slide shows from the BD player or TV are the only times I have ever used them at all. Having them would be nice, but I wouldn't pay for 900 just to get them... and as you noted the 700 falls way short for me in the device count.


----------



## met_fan

My SA 8300 cable co. dvr makes heavy use of the red/yellow/blue buttons, which I find annoying to use as soft buttons. That's long been my only complaint with my Harmony One.


----------



## mdavej

The old harmony 360 has colored buttons and 12 devices. They're still pretty cheap and plentiful on ebay. My kids still prefer it to our 700.


----------



## massgoldsmith

Guys,


Issue with my Harmony One working with the Samsung UN55B6000 model flat screen tv.


I'm not sure what I'm syncing up wrong, but the remote WILL NOT turn the set off.....quite frustrating.....any help or ideas appreciated.


Other than that, operation is pretty flawless, small hiccup going from HDMI2 to HDMI when switching from BluRay to Cable...........but the main bug is not turning the set off.


----------



## oman321

massgoldsmith,


Check to see that the inputs are set correctly for the TV device and in the correct order. Do you have direct inputs to HDMI and HDMI2 or do you need to scrool to get to the next input? Also you have to see if the tv or any other device in the chain has HDMI CEC capability and it is turned on. If that is the case you likely want to have it off as it will conflict with on and off status of your device even though you are sending the off command.


Also be certain the correct command is set up in the software for power off.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *massgoldsmith* /forum/post/19266922
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Issue with my Harmony One working with the Samsung UN55B6000 model flat screen tv.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm syncing up wrong, but the remote WILL NOT turn the set off.....quite frustrating.....any help or ideas appreciated.
> 
> 
> Other than that, operation is pretty flawless, small hiccup going from HDMI2 to HDMI when switching from BluRay to Cable...........but the main bug is not turning the set off.



If you press Help when the TV does not go off, will that fix the problem? If it does then your Harmony knows how to turn the TV off and there is a different problem such as the CEC problem already described. If Help will not turn the TV off then it sounds like you do not have the right power toggle command for your TV.


----------



## jcalabria

I just added the UN55B6000 to my account and the default settings look good... it defaults to discrete power and discrete input commands, and the assigned command names in the power and input setups look correct/appropriate.


I would suggest going into device mode for the TV and manually testing each of the commands (all of the necessary power and input comands are assigned to soft keys in the default configuration). If they work, then the issue is one of timing, sequence, or possibly of bad aim.










If they don't work manually, then the Harmony database for that model is likely in error (wouldn't be the first time). Since you cannot learn the discrete commands from the OE remote, I would just add a different size TV in the same (or similar) model range and test that.


----------



## Raddle

Thanks, jcalabria, met_fan and mdavej. Those are useful comments. I could probably live without soft buttons for the TV and BD but my DirecTV DVR offers a lot of context-specific shortcuts through the four colored buttons. The harmony 360 seems like a possibility. The 360 is optimized for Xbox. Is it worth it to get the four colored buttons compared to what I lose from the One? I am surprised the 360 costs almost as much as a Harmony One. If it was cheap enough I might go ahead and buy it but for the price of a One, I am hesitant.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19269453
> 
> 
> Thanks, jcalabria, met_fan and mdavej. Those are useful comments. I could probably live without soft buttons for the TV and BD but my DirecTV DVR offers a lot of context-specific shortcuts through the four colored buttons. The harmony 360 seems like a possibility. The 360 is optimized for Xbox. Is it worth it to get the four colored buttons compared to what I lose from the One? I am surprised the 360 costs almost as much as a Harmony One. If it was cheap enough I might go ahead and buy it but for the price of a One, I am hesitant.



Your DirecTV usage of the color buttons sounds similar to the A (yellow), B (Blue) and C (Red) buttons on my TWC DVR. They are programmed as soft buttons on the default display of my One... they even have custom icons that mimic the color and shape of the A/B/C buttons on the TW remote and on-screen:











Whether the One displays an icon rather than plain text depends what they have programmed for a particular device.


BTW... I have three 520s and a 550, which are the same basic remote as the 360 (without the colored buttons). FWIW, even though they work just fine, nobody in my house likes them at all. The button layout, especially the extremely small buttons and printing, is awful.


Because of the universal dislike for them, two of the 520s and the 550 have all been retired to the scrap draw (the 550 is still programmed as an emergency backup to my One, since it can handle 11 devices). I replaced them with a refurbed 880 (no color buttons) and a refurbed 610 (has color buttons but only 5 devices).


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19269645
> 
> 
> Your DirecTV usage of the color buttons sounds similar to the A (yellow), B (Blue) and C (Red) buttons on my TWC DVR. They are programmed as soft buttons on the default display of my One... they even have custom icons that mimic the color and shape of the A/B/C buttons on the TW remote and on-screenWhether the One displays an icon rather than plain text depends what they have programmed for a particular device.
> 
> 
> BTW... I have three 520s and a 550, which are the same basic remote as the 360 (without the colored buttons). FWIW, even though they work just fine, nobody in my house likes them at all. The button layout, especially the extremely small buttons and printing, is awful.
> 
> 
> Because of the universal dislike for them, two of the 520s and the 550 have all been retired to the scrap draw (the 550 is still programmed as an emergency backup to my One, since it can handle 11 devices). I replaced them with a refurbed 880 (no color buttons) and a refurbed 610 (has color buttons but only 5 devices).



Well, I have to admit, I 've never heard anyone regret choosing a Harmony One. Thanks for the screen shot. That gives me a good idea of how it will look. I guess I'll give the One a try. I can't see hoping for a Harmony Two with four colored buttons anytime soon. I'm sure I'll wish the screen was twice the size if I clutter it with four soft buttons!


----------



## massgoldsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/19267119
> 
> 
> massgoldsmith,
> 
> 
> Check to see that the inputs are set correctly for the TV device and in the correct order. Do you have direct inputs to HDMI and HDMI2 or do you need to scrool to get to the next input? Also you have to see if the tv or any other device in the chain has HDMI CEC capability and it is turned on. If that is the case you likely want to have it off as it will conflict with on and off status of your device even though you are sending the off command.
> 
> 
> Also be certain the correct command is set up in the software for power off.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19268735
> 
> 
> If you press Help when the TV does not go off, will that fix the problem? If it does then your Harmony knows how to turn the TV off and there is a different problem such as the CEC problem already described. If Help will not turn the TV off then it sounds like you do not have the right power toggle command for your TV.



Guys,


thanks for the input.......the HELP feature doesnt not turn it off. I'm going to run with your suggestions and trouble shoot this.......odd thing is, it used to fine, but after I moved the set in the living room, it just isn't right.


----------



## Weaselboy

Just info for any buyers of the new (2010) Apple TV device. I hooked mine up and it works perfectly with the same default remote commands I had in my H1 for the original Apple TV. Nice device by the way.


----------



## dholland4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kanel* /forum/post/19263081
> 
> 
> Have you tried changing the order or increasing the delays?



I have tried both. Not sure I increased the delay a sufficient amount. How High should I go? ..IYO


----------



## b_scott

has the One been updated with the Tivo Premiere's new color buttons, etc?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/19274579
> 
> 
> has the One been updated with the Tivo Premiere's new color buttons, etc?



To test, I just added the Premiere (TCD746320) and here's what it showed up with by default:


----------



## b_scott

awesome! Thanks!


edit: nevermind I got it


----------



## b_scott

trying to update from home, and the software says it can't connect to the internet. I have a connection, I'm surfing the net right now. I've used the software before. I'm running 64-bit snow leopard, and I also dual boot to Windows 7 in 64-bit. I also have another laptop running Windows 7 in 32-bit. I tried on all three and none will connect. I have no firewall on my router. What gives?


----------



## Imageek2

Just adding a post in case anyone else experiences the same problem I had.


Received a One yesterday and started setting it up. It asked for several of my remotes and asked for key presses. Nothing happened, the One would not register the key presses. After a good 45 minutes I was finally able to get to the point of updating the remote, where it promptly hung up at 80%. I wondered if perhaps it didn't like being plugged into my USB hub, so I put it directly into a USB port, and that solved all the issues. Hopefully this will save someone else some time in the future!


----------



## Black Banshee











So I went to add a few learned commands to my Harmony One, went into the software and it had to update versions. No problem, but then after I learned the commands I went into the relevant Activity and clicked on "Customize Buttons". So far so good. Now I want to add the new learned commands to the "Additional Buttons" field, but the tab won't work? I click on it, but it just stays on the "Standard Buttons" tab. So now I'm thinking the Logitech software is being buggy, so I logged out and logged back in. Now when I go back into that activity, ALL my Standard Buttons commands are wiped out? And what's weirder is now if I try to recreate all the buttons, none of the commands are showing up in the pulldown bar for ANY of my devices?


Then of course stupid me, I plugged in the remote hoping that it might reset the software, but of course now I get no response from any of the standard buttons for that activity, and I can't even fix the activity because all the commands from my devices are gone.


Anyone else have this before?


----------



## Duck05

For just one activity or all of them??? Are all of your devices still listed??? Might want to open a support case with Logitech...


----------



## TitusTroy

help!...just bought a Harmony One and am having an annoying issue...I have a Tivo Premiere cable box, Samsung DLP and Denon AVR-791 receiver...the issue is I want TV channels to be displayed in their native resolution, meaning 720p channels to display as 720p, 1080i to be 1080i etc...I don't want everything to be upscaled to 1080i


in order to do this I have changed my Tivo 'Video Output Format' setting to display 720p and 1080i natively...it works fine but the issue is that when I use the Harmony Remote to 'Watch TV' it automatically resets that setting back to upscaling everything to 1080i...so I need to manually change it every time I turn on the TV


I figured out the problem is that the Harmony One turns on my TV and receiver too quickly...the TV needs to fully turn on first (around 8 seconds) and then the receiver...if the receiver turns on too quick before the TV is fully on then it resets that 720p/1080i setting...I tested this by manually using the individual component remotes to turn on the TV and everything works fine


is there a way of having the Harmony One turn on the TV first and then have a delay of around 8 seconds before turning the receiver on?


----------



## eyeballer

For my set up, I have the TV come on, then the cable box then last is the receiver. You can add some inter-device delays to help this too.


Also, you can call logitech support and they can add a special delay for just the AVR power on only. Inter device delays will be there even when you change inputs which you don't want if the time is too long. I did this 6 months ago with a level 2 tech.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyeballer* /forum/post/19294094
> 
> 
> For my set up, I have the TV come on, then the cable box then last is the receiver. You can add some inter-device delays to help this too.
> 
> 
> Also, you can call logitech support and they can add a special delay for just the AVR power on only. Inter device delays will be there even when you change inputs which you don't want if the time is too long. I did this 6 months ago with a level 2 tech.



I called up Logitech support but they told me that there is no way of adding a delay...guess the person I spoke to was not the right person to speak to...how can I get a Level 2 tech?...can I request to speak to one when calling?


how do I add an inter-device delay?


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19294118
> 
> 
> I called up Logitech support but they told me that there is no way of adding a delay...guess the person I spoke to was not the right person to speak to...how can I get a Level 2 tech?...can I request to speak to one when calling?
> 
> 
> how do I add an inter-device delay?



Call them back and tell them you read on the logitech forums that they can add an additional delay in the power on sequence, and they may need a level 2 tech to do it.


You can try email, but the phone is better. The guy I had stayed on the phone while I tested it to make sure it worked. I have no idea why they never added this function for home users or even level 1 techs to add in.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lay/m-p/391796


----------



## Duck05

Go to "settings" and first review the order in which devices are powered on; in a lot of cases you can get the results you are looking for by changing the power on sequence.


If the setting is "in the TiVo" as you say, not sure how the timing of the TV and receiver resets that; check the Denon video processing menu, too, and see what the conversion options are set at - auto may not be what you need to pass thru to the TV....


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19294002
> 
> 
> help!...just bought a Harmony One and am having an annoying issue...I have a Tivo Premiere cable box, Samsung DLP and Denon AVR-791 receiver...the issue is I want TV channels to be displayed in their native resolution, meaning 720p channels to display as 720p, 1080i to be 1080i etc...I don't want everything to be upscaled to 1080i
> 
> 
> in order to do this I have changed my Tivo 'Video Output Format' setting to display 720p and 1080i natively...it works fine but the issue is that when I use the Harmony Remote to 'Watch TV' it automatically resets that setting back to upscaling everything to 1080i...so I need to manually change it every time I turn on the TV
> 
> 
> I figured out the problem is that the Harmony One turns on my TV and receiver too quickly...the TV needs to fully turn on first (around 8 seconds) and then the receiver...if the receiver turns on too quick before the TV is fully on then it resets that 720p/1080i setting...I tested this by manually using the individual component remotes to turn on the TV and everything works fine
> 
> 
> is there a way of having the Harmony One turn on the TV first and then have a delay of around 8 seconds before turning the receiver on?



In the Harmony Setup:
Click the Devices tab
Click your TV
Click Adjust the delays
Adjust the Power on delay to the length you need. The number is in milliseconds


----------



## Duck05

Isn't it the receiver he wants to wait until the TV is "fully on"???


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19294804
> 
> 
> Isn't it the receiver he wants to wait until the TV is "fully on"???



Same instructions apply for any device. And first he should make sure that he has the devices coming on in the order that works for his equipment.


----------



## TitusTroy

thanks for the info...I went into the Denon receiver settings on my Harmony One and changed something called 'Inter-Device Delay' to 10 seconds...now on start up my TV turns on and I get a 10 second delay before the receiver turns on (exactly what I wanted)...but now there's a new issue...I get that same 10 second delay when turning the Power Off on the Harmony One


is there a way to keep the delay on when I hit 'Watch TV' but to edit the 'power off' order to either make my receiver shut down before my TV or eliminate that startup delay?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19294723
> 
> 
> If the setting is "in the TiVo" as you say, not sure how the timing of the TV and receiver resets that; check the Denon video processing menu, too, and see what the conversion options are set at - auto may not be what you need to pass thru to the TV....



it's definitely a Harmony startup issue as I tried powering on my TV first using the TV's remote...waited 10 seconds and then used the receiver remote to power that on and everything is output correctly (720p/1080i)...it's only when I used the Harmony remote which powers on the TV and receiver together that the upscaling to 1080i issue occurs and I have to manually reset it within the Tivo settings every time


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19295259
> 
> 
> thanks for the info...I went into the Denon receiver settings on my Harmony One and changed something called 'Inter-Device Delay' to 10 seconds...now on start up my TV turns on and I get a 10 second delay before the receiver turns on (exactly what I wanted)...but now there's a new issue...I get that same 10 second delay when turning the Power Off on the Harmony One
> 
> 
> is there a way to keep the delay on when I hit 'Watch TV' but to edit the 'power off' order to either make my receiver shut down before my TV or eliminate that startup delay?



That's exactly why you need support to add the delay only to the start up power on sequence. Inter-device delay will be used whenever you change activities or switch off, which is a waste of time.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyeballer* /forum/post/19298911
> 
> 
> That's exactly why you need support to add the delay only to the start up power on sequence. Inter-device delay will be used whenever you change activities or switch off, which is a waste of time.



thanks for the info...finally was transferred to a Level 2 tech and now everything is working perfectly!!...they removed my 13 second inter-device delay and they programmed in a 13 second power on delay after my TV powers on and before my receiver powers on...and they even were able to program in a Power Off command which turns off my receiver first before my TV


now my Harmony One remote is truly the only remote I will need to use!


----------



## thickskull

I have a channel master rotor controller with a programmable remote. Would it be possible to program a channel change as an activity? For instance if I wanted to change to a certain channel and have it turn the rotor at the same time to where it needs to be to properly tune the channel.


----------



## eyeballer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19299408
> 
> 
> thanks for the info...finally was transferred to a Level 2 tech and now everything is working perfectly!!...they removed my 13 second inter-device delay and they programmed in a 13 second power on delay after my TV powers on and before my receiver powers on...and they even were able to program in a Power Off command which turns off my receiver first before my TV
> 
> 
> now my Harmony One remote is truly the only remote I will need to use!



Glad it worked out


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19299408
> 
> 
> thanks for the info...finally was transferred to a Level 2 tech and now everything is working perfectly!!...they removed my 13 second inter-device delay and they programmed in a 13 second power on delay after my TV powers on and before my receiver powers on...and they even were able to program in a Power Off command which turns off my receiver first before my TV
> 
> 
> now my Harmony One remote is truly the only remote I will need to use!



That's a nice happy ending, but I sure wish all of this stuff was programmable by end users!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19299545
> 
> 
> That's a nice happy ending, but I sure wish all of this stuff was programmable by end users!



+1


My case was sent to Level2 on Sunday and I still have not heard anything! Not like them in past they have always been pretty fast.


Will wait another day and see before inquiring again.


It seems better ways to do delays and command sequencing needs to be added to the software.


Sequencing equipment commands seems quite important with HDMI devices and their proper handshaking. At least for me it is.


Rew


----------



## swarm87

what does it mean if i have to press the duttons harder to make them work(only info and down;ie the most used ones)


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19299545
> 
> 
> That's a nice happy ending, but I sure wish all of this stuff was programmable by end users!



I think they purposely make certain important features not end-user programmable because then after your 90 day free tech support period is up you have to call them again and pay $$ to have them program your remote


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/19299718
> 
> 
> what does it mean if i have to press the duttons harder to make them work(only info and down;ie the most used ones)



That means logitech's business model is working exactly as it's supposed to. Your warranty has no doubt just expired, so you'll have to buy a new $200 remote. They may take pity on you and give you a replacement for half list price.


----------



## bxconst

I just replaced my SA 8300HD cable box with a Cisco 8642HD box.


The remote for the new box has 4 colored buttons: A,B,C and D as opposed to only 3 like the previous one: A,B and C


The icons for the A, B, and C buttons show up properly, but the D button is missing the icon.


To me this looks like a bug in their software since the D button is available, it is mapped correctly, but it's missing the icon.


I sent an email to Customer Support but I did not get a response yet.


Anybody had a similar problem ?


Thanks !


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bxconst* /forum/post/19312068
> 
> 
> I just replaced my SA 8300HD cable box with a Cisco 8642HD box.
> 
> 
> The remote for the new box has 4 colored buttons: A,B,C and D as opposed to only 3 like the previous one: A,B and C
> 
> 
> The icons for the A, B, and C buttons show up properly, but the D button is missing the icon.
> 
> 
> To me this looks like a bug in their software since the D button is available, it is mapped correctly, but it's missing the icon.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to Customer Support but I did not get a response yet.
> 
> 
> Anybody had a similar problem ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



There is a site where you can d/l the missing icons & many more. It is mentioned many times in this thread. Look back a few pages or search for icon harmony.


----------



## londawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19312120
> 
> 
> There is a site where you can d/l the missing icons & many more. It is mentioned many times in this thread. Look back a few pages or search for icon harmony.



I just went to www.iconharmony.com and there aren't letter "D" icons for the Harmony One remote.


----------



## bxconst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19312120
> 
> 
> There is a site where you can d/l the missing icons & many more. It is mentioned many times in this thread. Look back a few pages or search for icon harmony.



Thanks for your response.


However, from what I know, the Harmony One does not allow for custom icons (you can only add them to your Favorites). The icons I am interested in are preprogrammed into the Logitech software and basically the icon for the D button is missing (a green diamond).


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *londawg* /forum/post/19312179
> 
> 
> I just went to www.iconharmony.com and there aren't letter "D" icons for the Harmony One remote.



londawg, just checked it and it's working on my end. could be a one-time glitch. try clearing your browser cache and reloading. feel free to email me if it still is not working.

,r


----------



## Duck05

Randy, he did not mean icons that start with the Letter "D".... he is looking for a softkey icon which only Logitech can provide....


----------



## londawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19316234
> 
> 
> Randy, he did not mean icons that start with the Letter "D".... he is looking for a softkey icon which only Logitech can provide....



That's correct! Sorry I didn't specify the term "Softkey Icon Letter D" Since I don't have the Cisco box yet (soon I hope) I'd like to know what the D key looks like. Could bxconst chime in and describe it, ie color and shape?


Thanks,


Lon


----------



## bxconst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *londawg* /forum/post/19316517
> 
> 
> That's correct! Sorry I didn't specify the term "Softkey Icon Letter D" Since I don't have the Cisco box yet (soon I hope) I'd like to know what the D key looks like. Could bxconst chime in and describe it, ie color and shape?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Lon



It's a GREEN button with a DIAMOND shape.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19299408
> 
> 
> thanks for the info...finally was transferred to a Level 2 tech and now everything is working perfectly!!...they removed my 13 second inter-device delay and they programmed in a 13 second power on delay after my TV powers on and before my receiver powers on...and they even were able to program in a Power Off command which turns off my receiver first before my TV
> 
> 
> now my Harmony One remote is truly the only remote I will need to use!



Next time read carefully the replies, there could be someone that gives the right solution (see below). What bernie33 told you to do is exactly what Logitech did for you. I'm glad you got it done, though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19294766
> 
> 
> In the Harmony Setup:
> Click the Devices tab
> Click your TV
> Click Adjust the delays
> Adjust the Power on delay to the length you need. The number is in milliseconds


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19299545
> 
> 
> That's a nice happy ending, but I sure wish all of this stuff was programmable by end users!



Power on delays ARE programmable by end users, see bernie33's instructions above.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19328096
> 
> 
> Next time read carefully the replies, there could be someone that gives the right solution (see below). What bernie33 told you to do is exactly what Logitech did for you. I'm glad you got it done, though.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19328098
> 
> 
> Power on delays ARE programmable by end users, see bernie33's instructions above.



Wrong... The user accessible Power Delay sets the time between issuing a PowerOn command to a device and then issuing another command to the SAME DEVICE (e.g., the time required between turning a TV on and then changing its input).


It has no effect whatsoever on how quickly a PowerOn command is issued to a different device during the startup command sequence. THAT is what Logitech changed for him.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19328422
> 
> 
> Wrong... The user accessible Power Delay sets the time between issuing a PowerOn command to a device and then issuing another command to the SAME DEVICE. It has no effect whatsoever on how quickly a PowerOn command is issued to a different device during the startup command sequence. THAT is what Logotech changed for him.



exactly...I tried the 'Power On Delay' and it did not work the way I wanted...so yes calling Logitech was my only solution as the end-user does not have access to these programming commands


----------



## leftnose

My new A/V receiver supports HDMI pass-through when in stand-by mode. As expected, though, it will pass through the input last selected when the receiver was turned on. I am really only interested in passing through my cable box to my TV so I can watch TV with the receiver turned off.


Is there a way I can set the Harmony One to switch the 708 to the cable input during the power-off? For example, I'd like to be watching a Blu-Ray, hit the power button and have the 708 switched to the cable input before getting turned off.


I've looked around in the software but haven't been able to find where I can make this change.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/19332143
> 
> 
> My new A/V receiver supports HDMI pass-through when in stand-by mode. As expected, though, it will pass through the input last selected when the receiver was turned on. I am really only interested in passing through my cable box to my TV so I can watch TV with the receiver turned off.
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can set the Harmony One to switch the 708 to the cable input during the power-off? For example, I'd like to be watching a Blu-Ray, hit the power button and have the 708 switched to the cable input before getting turned off.
> 
> 
> I've looked around in the software but haven't been able to find where I can make this change.



If your receiver supports discrete input commands, its a piece of cake.


First, make sure that the device input setup is configured for Method 2 (discrete). This makes it unnecessary for the remote to track input states between activities.



Then, for every activity that uses the receiver, go into:
Settings
Review Settings...
Yes, but add more control...
Keep hitting "Next" until you get to the "Custom Actions" screen
At the bottom of that screen, add the receiver's input command that corresponds to your cable box to the "When you leave this Activity... the following actions occur."
After adding the input command, save and exit the activity setup.

This will cause every activity to shutdown with a switch to the STB input of the reciever. You cannot do this if the receiver is not setup for discrete inputs, since the extra switch command is not tracked by the remote. If your 708 is an Onkyo 708, I'm virtually certain that it does.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /forum/post/19332143
> 
> 
> My new A/V receiver supports HDMI pass-through when in stand-by mode. As expected, though, it will pass through the input last selected when the receiver was turned on. I am really only interested in passing through my cable box to my TV so I can watch TV with the receiver turned off.
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can set the Harmony One to switch the 708 to the cable input during the power-off? For example, I'd like to be watching a Blu-Ray, hit the power button and have the 708 switched to the cable input before getting turned off.
> 
> 
> I've looked around in the software but haven't been able to find where I can make this change.



Yes. There's a custom Actions screen where you can add or edit actions when you enter or leave an Activity, but it's tricky to find.


Start with Reviewing the Settings for your activity, then choose to Add more control of the options. You'll have to step through all of the settings, including a screen that asks you to Save even if you haven't made changes up to that point, but you'll end up at the correct screen to make the changes you want.


----------



## leftnose

Found it!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## bytor99999

Sorry for this, but every once in a while I have to vent. And it always seems when I add a new activity.


I just got my AppleTV, so I am setting up the remote to turn on my TV and AVR and set the AVR to the correct input, same with the TV, although everything on the TV goes through HDMI1 because everything first is attached to the AVR.


Anyway, everytime I choose a different activity the TV does not stay on HDMI1, even though the activity is defined to set the TV to HDMI1. Instead, it changes to Cable, which is 5 away from HDMI1, and HDMI in terms of position is position #5.


I have tried delays, etc and it never works. I have a Toshiba XV540. or VX540. Oh, and the remote always goes haywire turning itself off and rebooting. That always seems to happen when we are fast-forwarding through commercials on our Tivo and therefore can't stop the Tivo from going to the end while we see if the remote will reboot.


Mark


----------



## Duck05

Reads like you have an HDMI handshake issue that the TV is reacting to.... The TV is seeing the HDMI signal "drop" and then looks for the next, first active input which in your case appears to be the cable signal....


To confirm, remove all other inputs from the TV (except HDMI 1 from the AVR) and then try different activities to see if the TV stays on HDMI 1; if it does then see if the TV has a feature to "defeat" the auto seek of an active input....


As for the remote "rebooting" itself, that is a whole other matter... have not heard that one before... Loose battery? Does the display actually say "rebooting"?


----------



## bytor99999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19345619
> 
> 
> Reads like you have an HDMI handshake issue that the TV is reacting to.... The TV is seeing the HDMI signal "drop" and then looks for the next, first active input which in your case appears to be the cable signal....
> 
> 
> To confirm, remove all other inputs from the TV (except HDMI 1 from the AVR) and then try different activities to see if the TV stays on HDMI 1; if it does then see if the TV has a feature to "defeat" the auto seek of an active input....
> 
> 
> As for the remote "rebooting" itself, that is a whole other matter... have not heard that one before... Loose battery? Does the display actually say "rebooting"?



Not a quote saying rebooting, but it reboots and the message is hiroglyphics (sp) Kind of like the text on an old Mac when it has an error.


For the TV, nothing is connected to it except HDMI from the AVR. Only one HDMI cable from the components in my table going in through the wall to get to the TV.


For the Cable etc, there is nothing attached to it, it just happens to be 5 places away from HDMI 1. Meaning I think the remote sends a move input 5 spaces when it is using a different activity.


Mark


----------



## Duck05

If you are still under warranty it would be best to have Logitech repair or replace... You can go to their website and open a case.


If it is not covered you may have to get another one..... Your symptoms are the first of their kind that I can recall.....


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19328422
> 
> 
> Wrong... The user accessible Power Delay sets the time between issuing a PowerOn command to a device and then issuing another command to the SAME DEVICE (e.g., the time required between turning a TV on and then changing its input).
> 
> 
> It has no effect whatsoever on how quickly a PowerOn command is issued to a different device during the startup command sequence. THAT is what Logitech changed for him.



now that I've read again what you both wrote, I understood what you mean.

Even though, I noticed that when I use an activity that needs to power on two (or more) devices, the remote doesn't send the power on command to the second device until the first device is on and with the right input selected. So if you set a Power-on delay for your first device (let's say 5 seconds), then set its input to HDMI (or whatever), the second device powers on only after 5+ seconds. That is what I tried to tell you in my previous message.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19350087
> 
> 
> now that I've read again what you both wrote, I understood what you mean.
> 
> Even though, I noticed that when I use an activity that needs to power on two (or more) devices, the remote doesn't send the power on command to the second device until the first device is on and with the right input selected. So if you set a Power-on delay for your first device (let's say 5 seconds), then set its input to HDMI (or whatever), the second device powers on only after 5+ seconds. That is what I tried to tell you in my previous message.



That has not been my experience, nor is it how it has been detailed here and in Logitech's own forum.


My TV is the first device in my turn-on order (HDMI chains should be powered up going backwards through the chain... first the sink (display), then any repeater (AVR, switcher), then the source). My TV has a 13 second power delay set in the Harmony. The rest of my devices do not wait to get turned on during that 13 seconds... All devices are immediately powered up in the proscribed order, TV... AVR... STB (or BDP or DVR), then the input command for the TV is the last command issued once the 13 second delay has elapsed. While the remote is waiting for the TV power delay to elapse, it continues to send other commands to other devices (such as AVR input selection, audio mode and resolution commands). Those commands do not wait in any way for the TV delay to expire... only any commands specific to the TV wait the 13 seconds.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19350192
> 
> 
> That has not been my experience, nor is it how it has been detailed here and in Logitech's own forum.
> 
> 
> My TV is the first device in my turn-on order (HDMI chains should be powered up going backwards through the chain... first the sink (display), then any repeater (AVR, switcher), then the source). My TV has a 13 second power delay set in the Harmony. The rest of my devices do not wait to get turned on during that 13 seconds... All devices are immediately powered up in the proscribed order, TV... AVR... STB (or BDP or DVR), then the input command for the TV is the last command issued once the 13 second delay has elapsed. While the remote is waiting for the TV power delay to elapse, it continues to send other commands to other devices (such as AVR input selection, audio mode and resolution commands). Those commands do not wait in any way for the TV delay to expire... only any commands specific to the TV wait the 13 seconds.



Ok, then you are right. I will check again, hoping that my 525 works the same way as your Harmony One









Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19350370
> 
> 
> Ok, then you are right. I will check again, hoping that my 525 works the same way as your Harmony One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have three 520s, a 550, two 610s, an 880 and a One... they are all the same in that regard.


----------



## bxconst

My first 3 months of phone support just expired. So I opened a ticket online. Logitech responded in about 3 working days but their answer did not solve the issue. So I posted back about 4 days ago but so far no answer.


Is this normal ?


----------



## schur04

I'm sorry if this is in the incorrect thread, as this seems to be for technical support, but I wanted to contact current Harmony One owners. I have seen a sale on amazon for this remote which includes an IR extender.


What is the general satisfaction level for this remote? I have not seen many reviews written by highly knowledgeable individuals. I have only tried one universal remote in the past, and it was nearly impossible to get my girlfriend, roommates, parents, etc. to use this correctly; the main reason for buying a universal was to simplify using the electronics. Can you hand this remote to a newbie and they will be able to use it appropriately? I also notice it is significantly more expensive to get an RF enabled Harmony remote, so I was thinking the IR extender was a pretty good compromise. Does anyone have success/gripes or concerns with the extender? Thanks so much for your responses.


----------



## freaky

Hi im new to all this and very confused..


I have created a simple activity called "Watch TV". all i want it to do is turn my TV on.


Device in Use = Panasonic TV (TH-P65VT20a)

Input channel = TV

Start action = Set to "TV"


I also have this option selected"Show these channels on my remote when i start my activity"


The problems I am experiencing are as follows (when the TV is turned off)


1. When i press activities and select "Watch TV" the remote will bring up the channel list. I press a channel and then the TV starts up OK on that channel, HOWEVER sometimes I start the activity the TV turns on straight away without giving me the channel selection and it toggles to the TV analogue tuner..


Im guessing the start action set to TV is a toggle between analogue and digital tuners. How can I fix this as to never go to the analogue tuner.


The input selection method i am using is 2 as i beleive this TV has discrete codes.


Another problem is this TV is missing the code for HDMI4, how can i get this fixed as my ps3 is on this HDMI Port.


Hopefully someone can help


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I don't know why it sometimes shows the channel lists and THEN turns the TV on. But I have the D/A toggle on my TV. Somewhere in the remote setup there's an option to not set the TV to anything when it turns on.


But then it sometimes gets wonky if I'm watching a DVD and just shut it off. But the HELP key fixes that!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freaky* /forum/post/19371680
> 
> 
> Hi im new to all this and very confused..
> 
> 
> I have created a simple activity called "Watch TV". all i want it to do is turn my TV on.
> 
> 
> Device in Use = Panasonic TV (TH-P65VT20a)
> 
> Input channel = TV
> 
> Start action = Set to "TV"
> 
> 
> I also have this option selected"Show these channels on my remote when i start my activity"
> 
> 
> The problems I am experiencing are as follows (when the TV is turned off)
> 
> 
> 1. When i press activities and select "Watch TV" the remote will bring up the channel list. I press a channel and then the TV starts up OK on that channel, HOWEVER sometimes I start the activity the TV turns on straight away without giving me the channel selection and it toggles to the TV analogue tuner..
> 
> 
> Im guessing the start action set to TV is a toggle between analogue and digital tuners. How can I fix this as to never go to the analogue tuner.
> 
> 
> The input selection method i am using is 2 as i beleive this TV has discrete codes.
> 
> 
> Another problem is this TV is missing the code for HDMI4, how can i get this fixed as my ps3 is on this HDMI Port.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help



For the changing input, I'd make a bogus input that didn't do anything (like enter or ok) and pick that one.


For HDMI4, email logitech and tell them to add the following pronto hex to your account:
Code:


Code:


Protocol=panasonic Device=128.4 Function=179
Panasonic Combo 00 CD EFC 163 EFC5 60663 (Audio 1038 31038)
Device Code: 128.4 (0x80.0x04) Function: 179 (0xB3) HDMI4
0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0ACE

If you'd rather add it yourself, go HERE and paste in just the number string starting with 0000 or teach it from a one-for-all remote. Post back if you want to teach it and I'll tell you how.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freaky* /forum/post/19371680
> 
> 
> 
> Device in Use = Panasonic TV (TH-P65VT20a)...
> 
> 
> Another problem is this TV is missing the code for HDMI4, how can i get this fixed as my ps3 is on this HDMI Port.



I added that model to my account and it listed an HDMI 4 command and included it in the default input setup.


Are you saying that your Harmony device setup doesn't have HDMI4 listed at all, or that the HDMI4 command is there but doesn't work?


----------



## thrand1

Hi,


Have a gift card to Best Buy so I can pick up a Harmony One for the same price as on Amazon tax included so I thought hey, why not pick one up?







Before I do, thought I would run this by everyone to make sure I can do all that I want with this. My equipment list is very short:


Pioneer 111FD TV, Integra 7.8 receiver, Oppo BDP-83 Blu-ray player. Cable TV is using the Pioneer tuner.


With the Harmony One, I know from the thread I can do the following:

1) Program a "Watch SDTV" activity, and have the Pioneer turn on and flip over to the tuner, and control the TV volume that way.

2) Program "Watch HDTV" activity, have the Pioneer turn on to the digital tuner, turn on my AVR, flip to the input for the HDTV sound, and maybe even mute the TV speakers if not already done.

3) Program "Watch DVD" activity to turn on the Pioneer to a certain input, the AVR to a certain input, and turn on the Oppo.

4) Program "Listen to Music" activity to turn on the Oppo, and the AVR to a certain input and listening mode.


I know from reading the thread that these activities are feasible. Just a few brief questions for you all-

1) For the AVR, sometimes I like to go in and verify a few settings. For the AVR device, I can configure the "Menu" hard button to pull up the setup menu for the AVR, correct? Then I know I might have to configure the H1 directional arrows/Enter button to navigate through the menus

2) For the AVR, I can create customized buttons for things such as the "Surround" button on the AVR remote and have them appear on the LCD screen for the AVR device?

3) For the Oppo, I can either program in the software interface or learn button commands for certain buttons from the Oppo remote, and have those appear on the LCD screen?


I know my setup is simplistic, but eliminating the remotes and having the capability to have a few select buttons from each remote on the LCD screen would be great. Thanks for your help with my questions, looks like I may be joining the club this weekend!


Thanks again!


----------



## Duck05

All of the items you list are possible. The thing to accept with any of these types of remotes is to understand the concept of devices and activities. Once you get the concept it will be much easier to configure the desired functions.


It can be a bit "trial and error" in the beginning but with this thread you can get quite a bit of help.....


----------



## cristush

@thrand1: Regarding your first question, please note that programming the Menu/arrows/Enter buttons (within an activity) to work with the AVR menu means that you will have to configure another buttons (hardware or custom buttons on the LCD screen) to pull up and navigate through the TV Menu. If you don't need access to the TV Menu on a regular basis, then never mind


----------



## freaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19373682
> 
> 
> For the changing input, I'd make a bogus input that didn't do anything (like enter or ok) and pick that one.
> 
> 
> For HDMI4, email logitech and tell them to add the following pronto hex to your account:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Protocol=panasonic Device=128.4 Function=179
> Panasonic Combo 00 CD EFC 163 EFC5 60663 (Audio 1038 31038)
> Device Code: 128.4 (0x80.0x04) Function: 179 (0xB3) HDMI4
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0ACE



Thanks for this. i have requested Logitech to enter this code.




In regards to the bogus input has worked. The problem this has created now though, if i am in another activity "Play PS3" and my TV is on a HDMI port, if I select "Watch TV" it wont change to it now because the value is set to "none".


I tried to do the following as a workaround


"Before the devices are turned off, leaving the Play Game Activity does the following:"


TV - The Input Type is set to "Tuner"


Strangely it works for some activites but not all of them.


Your help is apprecitated.


----------



## lorjam

I bought a Harmony One a short time ago and from reading this thread I know I am missing something. When I first programmed it there is a list of activities such as "Watch TV" and "Watch DVD" that can not be added to or modified. I have two ways to watch TV, a DirecTV satellite box, and an over-the-air digital tuner, so I assigned one to "Generic Activity". I would like to put both methods of watching TV under the "Watch TV" icon and from reading the post with members discussing adding "activities" there must be a way to do this. What did I miss when I first programmed the remote and where can I go to educate myself?


----------



## Duck05

Not sure you "missed" anything and aside from the manual or help screens on the GUI this forum seems to be the best source for advice.


You can have a lot of "watch TV" activities; as you create one rename it suitably and then create the next one.


The "icons" assigned to activities has been a sore spot forever - most users would like to use custom icons but Logitech has never supported that option.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19381962
> 
> 
> Not sure you "missed" anything and aside from the manual or help screens on the GUI this forum seems to be the best source for advice.
> 
> 
> You can have a lot of "watch TV" activities; as you create one rename it suitably and then create the next one.
> 
> 
> The "icons" assigned to activities has been a sore spot forever - most users would like to use custom icons but Logitech has never supported that option.



I'll have to go back to the set up. Looks like I should have added "activities" somehow under the permanent "Watch TV" icon instead of going directly to the add devices step. Thanks.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/19382350
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back to the set up. Looks like I should have added "activities" somehow under the permanent "Watch TV" icon instead of going directly to the add devices step. Thanks.



Go to Activities -> "Add activity" and choose "No - manually add an Activity to my setup." Then you can choose what type of activity you will create and follow the steps needed.

Don't worry if you already created another "Watch TV" activity, you can create more of this type, but you should rename them to "Watch TV 5.1", "Watch HD TV", "Watch digital TV" or something like that, just to know which is what.


----------



## jcalabria

I recommend as strongly as possible to ALWAYS add activities manually as cristush outlines... for two major reasons:
First, the software can make some strange choices when left to make its own choices.
Second, you will have a much better understanding of your setup.

It's a very easy step by step process that, in the long run, will save time compared to trying to troubleshoot the automaticly created activities.


----------



## lorjam

Thanks guys. With my new FP due when JVC decides to ship the new production models, in addition to my plasma, things might have gotten a bit complicated. This info puts me back on the right track, I'm sure.


Jim


----------



## freaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19373682
> 
> 
> For the changing input, I'd make a bogus input that didn't do anything (like enter or ok) and pick that one.
> 
> 
> For HDMI4, email logitech and tell them to add the following pronto hex to your account:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Protocol=panasonic Device=128.4 Function=179
> Panasonic Combo 00 CD EFC 163 EFC5 60663 (Audio 1038 31038)
> Device Code: 128.4 (0x80.0x04) Function: 179 (0xB3) HDMI4
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0ACE
> 
> If you'd rather add it yourself, go and paste in just the number string starting with 0000 or teach it from a one-for-all remote. Post back if you want to teach it and I'll tell you how.



Actually can you tell me how to do it, it would be good to learn..


----------



## mdavej

The hard part is getting the codes (which I've already done). The easy part is programming them. Get yourself a one-for-all type remote from THIS list and program the AUD or AUX button for audio code 1038 (or 31038 depending on the model). Press AUD/AUX, hold setup for 2 blinks then enter 1038 (or 31038). Now press and release setup followed by 60663. When you press the last digit, hold it to send the HDMI4 signal and teach it to your harmony the usual way.


If you're wondering how to find the codes, that's a little more complicated. On the site the remote list came from is a huge code library. You need the Remote Master (RM) program (also from that site) to read them. To find your code, I searched for a tv model similar to yours and opened the file in RM. The code listed can be entered directly into a one-for-all remote as I've shown above. Using a few other bits of info from the file, you use the MakeHex program (also from that site) to generate the pronto hex code.


Once you learn how to use the site and the software, you can get just about any code in just a few minutes. Incidentally, slingbox users can add any device to their sling using the same RM software.


----------



## tbergman

I'm not sure if this is generally known but given some recent discussion on this thread, I suspect not. It's possible to add a pronto code directly to a Harmony remote using a feature on their web site.


Follow the instructions in the last entry in this thread for how to do this.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lf/td-p/406224 


Note that I'm referring to the second paragraph of this entry, not any downloaded tools as mentioned in the third paragraph.


----------



## SemperFiavs

I just recently purchased the Harmony One and I like the remote very much. However, battery life seems to be a bit short. I've been using it for a few weeks now and it seems the battery will hardly last a week. I mean I primarily use it for a couple hours each night. Obviously the backlight and buttons aren't being pressed for that long so the real use is probably just a few minutes that the backlight is on.


In my research so far, some had issues withe backlight staying on. I don't have this issue but I think the battery should last a little longer.


How much battery life should I get out of this remote?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SemperFiavs* /forum/post/19402263
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the Harmony One and I like the remote very much. However, battery life seems to be a bit short. I've been using it for a few weeks now and it seems the battery will hardly last a week. I mean I primarily use it for a couple hours each night. Obviously the backlight and buttons aren't being pressed for that long so the real use is probably just a few minutes that the backlight is on.
> 
> 
> In my research so far, some had issues withe backlight staying on. I don't have this issue but I think the battery should last a little longer.
> 
> 
> How much battery life should I get out of this remote?



You fall right in the middle of the range generally reported here. I typically get 7-9 days between charges and many seem envious when I have reported that.


What were you expecting?


----------



## TitusTroy

^^ battery life is terrible on the Harmony One...I pretty much always leave it on the charger when not being used otherwise it drains pretty quick


----------



## SemperFiavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19402279
> 
> 
> You fall right in the middle of the range generally reported here. I typically get 7-9 days between charges and many seem envious when I have reported that.
> 
> 
> What were you expecting?



That's about what I get too I guess. It may be sucking juice even if no buttons are pressed. I'm so happy with the remote and how it combines things into one that the battery issue is relatively minor!


Just wanted to see what others were getting. I've been cycling the battery a few times and it's maybe improved slightly since when it was first charged.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19402285
> 
> 
> ^^ battery life is terrible on the Harmony One...I pretty much always leave it on the charger when not being used otherwise it drains pretty quick



I think the battery life is just about what should be expected. Of course, everyone has their own expectations.


Others may disagree, but I would never recommend keeping the remote in the charger when not used. Mine goes in the charger overnight when the battery indicator turns red and never in between. My original battery lasted about 2.5 years, was only very slightly swollen and was still getting 5 days between charges when I replaced it. Now I'm back to 7 days of heavy use between charges.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SemperFiavs* /forum/post/19402316
> 
> 
> That's about what I get too I guess. It may be sucking juice even if no buttons are pressed. I'm so happy with the remote and how it combines things into one that the battery issue is relatively minor!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see what others were getting. I've been cycling the battery a few times and it's maybe improved slightly since when it was first charged.



Doing a lot of updates, which is common in the beginning for most users as they tweak things, can cause very fast battery drain, too.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19402327
> 
> 
> Others may disagree, but I would never recommend keeping the remote in the charger when not used. Mine goes in the charger overnight when the battery indicator turns red and never in between



does it damage the battery in any way by leaving it in the charger all the time?...I used to hear that about cell phones and other devices that you should only charge it when the battery is depleted fully as that will prolong the life of the battery but I wasn't sure if that still applied today


----------



## WhskyTangoFoxtrt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SemperFiavs* /forum/post/19402263
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the Harmony One and I like the remote very much. However, battery life seems to be a bit short. I've been using it for a few weeks now and it seems the battery will hardly last a week. I mean I primarily use it for a couple hours each night. Obviously the backlight and buttons aren't being pressed for that long so the real use is probably just a few minutes that the backlight is on.
> 
> 
> In my research so far, some had issues withe backlight staying on. I don't have this issue but I think the battery should last a little longer.
> 
> 
> How much battery life should I get out of this remote?



If I were going to take a _Harmony One_ on a camping trip -- I would want it to last longer than a few days as well.










It's no problem for us to place the remote in its cradle daily since the Harmony has to go somewhere when we're finished with it. It also helps that it is on a nightstand next to the bed.


We usually charge our cell phones every day or two, which may be comparable.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19402342
> 
> 
> does it damage the battery in any way by leaving it in the charger all the time?...I used to hear that about cell phones and other devices that you should only charge it when the battery is depleted fully as that will prolong the life of the battery but I wasn't sure if that still applied today



I don't think it drains it, but I'd rather avoid the (apparent heat) issues that have resulted in swollen batteries and blackened displays for some H1 users.


The always fully draining the battery dates back to NiCd batteries, which developed a "memory". Lithium and Nickel Metal Hydride batteries used in most devices these days do not have this issue to the same degree as the NiCd batteries.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19402382
> 
> 
> I don't think it drains it, but I'd rather avoid the (apparent heat) issues that have resulted in swollen batteries and blackened displays for some H1 users.
> 
> 
> The always fully draining the battery dates back to NiCd batteries, which developed a "memory". Lithium and Nickel Metal Hydride batteries used in most devices these days do not have this issue to the same degree as the NiCd batteries.



Hi Jcalabria et all. Nice thread. Have only had my H1 for a month and wondered about this. Is there a heat issue with charging the H1? I've also been keeping it on the cradle for ease of finding it (get ~ 5 - 6 days off the cradle if fully charged). How about the blackened displays?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Raddle

I searched the thread for an answer to my question but I must be using the wrong keywords. Sometimes I want to use the same suite of equipment in a different way. For example, "Watch TV" turns on the right components for both watching TV, DVR, cable music channels, Internet apps, etc. Each one of the activities starts in a different place and requires multiple keystrokes to get there. Can I add a page so that once I select "Watch TV" I can add options for several different activities without going to the device page?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


technically you can, but a "better" way would be to set up individual activities for each one...


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19404724
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> technically you can, but a "better" way would be to set up individual activities for each one...



I thought about that but I wanted to avoid scrolling through several pages of activities. For example, if I want to Watch TV with Headphones, I want to set everything up as normal but I want to activate zone 2 on my AVR where my cordless headphones are connected. Simultaneously I want to mute zone 1. I could define a separate activity for it but I could envision having a lot of these activities that are almost the same as one another.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19404829
> 
> 
> I thought about that but I wanted to avoid scrolling through several pages of activities. For example, if I want to Watch TV with Headphones, I want to set everything up as normal but I want to activate zone 2 on my AVR where my cordless headphones are connected. Simultaneously I want to mute zone 1. I could define a separate activity for it but I could envision having a lot of these activities that are almost the same as one another.



You could create a sequence and assign it to a button. They're limited to 5 commands, but they can control any device in the current activity, so it might be suitable for your requirements. Perhaps two for Headphones On and Headphones Off might work.


----------



## Raddle

That might work. Can I make a soft button and add it to the display for that activity?


----------



## balboa dave

Of course.


----------



## b_scott

anyone use the PS3 Logitech adapter? Even with delays set to zero, it takes FOREVER to send the power off command. I just see the signal flashing on the H1 screen "sending the signal" for over 5 seconds. I just want it to send it instantly - is this possible?


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/19405519
> 
> 
> Of course.



Can you give me a push start? I assume it's in the "Customize Buttons" screen? Once I add a sequence, how do I create a soft button associated with it?


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19405665
> 
> 
> Can you give me a push start? I assume it's in the "Customize Buttons" screen? Once I add a sequence, how do I create a soft button associated with it?



Sure. Since others will read this, I'll provide the entire procedure.

From the Activity Screen you want to enhance, press Customize Buttons.
In the lower left corner of the screen, press Add Sequence.
Fill in the name of your sequence(s), then assign the commands you want. It helps to do a run-through with the existing remote commands to get the sequence right.
Press Done, and you're back to the Customize Buttons page.
You can assign the sequence to the hard buttons, (Standard), or the touchscreen buttons (Additional).
For Additional, type in the name you want to appear on the screen in the Label column
Then in the Device column, select Sequence in the drop down box.
Now in the Command column, all of your sequences are selectable. Pick the one you want.
Note that with the arrows on the right, you can move this command up or down, so it appears on the screen and page where you want.

That's it. If you're like me, you can spend hours tweaking your settings until it's exactly as you want, and then not think about for weeks. Have fun.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/19405546
> 
> 
> anyone use the PS3 Logitech adapter? Even with delays set to zero, it takes FOREVER to send the power off command. I just see the signal flashing on the H1 screen "sending the signal" for over 5 seconds. I just want it to send it instantly - is this possible?



Probably not. The Off command is required to be a sequence of commands. Blame Sony.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/19405808
> 
> 
> Probably not. The Off command is required to be a sequence of commands. Blame Sony.



ugh. Even on their BT remote?


----------



## Raddle

Thanks, balboa dave and ccotenj. I had missed that you need to select "Sequence" as a device. I think I will use a combination of additional activities and sequence buttons to achieve what I want to do. This should keep my activities to a manageable number.


Now I will tackle my timing issues. I suspect I'm going to have to kill HDMI Control...


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


hdmi control MUST die!!!!










geez, i hate hdmi control. it causes so many more problems than it solves...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Even on their BT remote?"


Yes. Its not the remote. Its the PS3. As noted. The "turn off" command is not an on off button. It is a series of commands that have to be sent.


----------



## Player2

I am a complete n00bie when it comes to universal remotes, but I am thinking of getting one this holiday season to quench my gadget need thirst.


I apologize if these are somewhere in this thread, but it is massive and my search lead me to some answers but not all.


First off I have a very simple setup. TV, DVR Box, Receiver, PS3. Most of what I do is watch TV so is going mainly through the DVR Box.


After you have setup you activity does the main remote buttons clone whatever the normal remote is?


So say I am watching TV and want to pull up my DVR list. Should there be a button default for that or will I need to map out all of my buttons?


Same type of question for the receiver. Lots of times I might play a videogame while listening to the radio. I am assuming I can just switch to the Receiver remote and somehow change inputs?


Thanks


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Player2* /forum/post/19415565
> 
> 
> I am a complete n00bie when it comes to universal remotes, but I am thinking of getting one this holiday season to quench my gadget need thirst.
> 
> 
> I apologize if these are somewhere in this thread, but it is massive and my search lead me to some answers but not all.
> 
> 
> First off I have a very simple setup. TV, DVR Box, Receiver, PS3. Most of what I do is watch TV so is going mainly through the DVR Box.
> 
> 
> After you have setup you activity does the main remote buttons clone whatever the normal remote is?
> 
> 
> So say I am watching TV and want to pull up my DVR list. Should there be a button default for that or will I need to map out all of my buttons?
> 
> 
> Same type of question for the receiver. Lots of times I might play a videogame while listening to the radio. I am assuming I can just switch to the Receiver remote and somehow change inputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Harmony One does all of these things. You set it up using PC software for the devices you have (make and model). The software asks you questions to make the setup process very easy.


The touchscreen on the remote has activity buttons (watch tv, play games, etc.). AFter you choose an activity, the Harmony will turn on the devices you need for that activity and will switch inputs. At that point, the pictures on the touchscreen will change to other buttons that fit the activities--for example, if you're watching TV, there can be a LIST button appearing there that will bring up your DVR's list of recorded programs. You can change or reorder what buttons show up in the touchscreen. The plastic buttons on the remote (stop, fast forward, pause, volume, change channels, etc.) will automatically "clone" the features on your original remotes (these buttons can be customized, too, if you want). Their functions will automatically change to fit the activity you have selected.


If you decide to do another activity, you push the Activities button and choose what you want to do next. The remote will turn devices on and off as needed, and it will change inputs. There is a single OFF button to push when you're done using your equipment.


There is plenty of good help available here if you have any trouble. I have had the Harmony One for over a year and have had no issues with it at all. The EIGHT remotes in my system that it replaced are sitting in a box!


----------



## Player2

Thanks for the quick reply. I am leaning towards getting this.


So does this remote know when devices are already on or off? That is nuts.


I just saw these icons that you mentioned. That is pretty sweet. i would love to be able to setup my favorite channels. I can never remember them now days since channels.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yes, it does. it's part and parcel of how harmony remotes "work"... they track the "state" of each component, so they "know" which ones need to be turned on or off when you change/initiate an activity....


----------



## Player2

So if I turned off my TV at the unit would that mess everything up? Or would it still know?


----------



## ccotenj

no. the remote would have no way of knowing that.


the "help" button would then have to be used to get everything in sync again.


----------



## Player2

Oh ok. I was about to be completely floored if it did that.


Two more quick question...


How long has it been at the ~$160 price point? I am thinking this would be a good X-Mas gift and it works at that price, but if it is $250 I would feel bad asking for that.


When it changes inputs for TV/DVD/Videgame System...etc. does it cycle through them or is it able to go straight to the input. Right now I have to hit the 'input' button a few times to cycle through.


thanks again for all the help.


----------



## midnightman

Can the HarmonyOne be programmed to replace the TiVo Slide Remote (with keyboard) ?


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Last night I went to watch a DVD and the system fired up okay. But after a few minutes, the remote just went dead. No shaking, button pushing or anything would wake it up. I pulled the battery and it seemed to be fine.


Anyone else seen this? I'm hoping it's not a symptom of a more serious illness. A lot of my electronics are getting to that 3 - 5 year old range, and I don't want them to crap out on me


----------



## jcalabria

First thing I'd do is clean the battery contacts (on the remote and the battery).


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Thanks. I will try that. The contacts on the battery itself looked good, but I'll look inside the remote.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/19419188
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will try that. The contacts on the battery itself looked good, but I'll look inside the remote.



Even if they look clean, it's a good idea to clean them as jcalabria suggest. Use a cotton swab with some alcohol. I've notice this issue on other remotes. Sometimes I put a dab of Caigs Pro-Gold treatment (since I already have it anyway) to keep the contacts from forming any type of oxidation barrier (not usually an issue though with most contacts in remotes, but do just as a pre-caution).


----------



## cavchameleon

Question, is there a way to fully 're-set' the H1, or is it just simply re-programming the remote and re-syncing the unit? Sorry if it has been mentioned before, but such a long thread.


Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Kricket

hello everyone,


ive had my harmony one for a little over a year now and i absolutely love it - its been rock solid - up until last week


i just got bought a soundbar to add to the plasma (sony ht-ct150) - right now, im piping an hd-dvd player, the tivo, and the xbox 360 all directly through the soundbar - ive turned the speakers off on my plasma and set everything up for the remote using the harmony software


when i try to change the volume, however, the remote sends the signal to the tv (as indicated by the "Speakers are OFF" message i get on the tv) - the remote is fully capable of changing the volume on the soundbar because when i select that specific device on the harmony, im able to control the volume properly


ive checked the settings a hundred times - "I change the volume using my Sony Amplifier" is selected on all activities


ive even tried teaching the remote the volume command directly from the sony remote itself


no dice - with every input, the remote will turn the soundbar on - but it will not select it as a default to change the volume with - it tries to use the tv to change volumes


and interesting tidbit - i also have a wii which i have hooked up to the plasma directly - i then have an optical out going from the plasma to the soundbar - on this input ONLY, i am able to control the volume properly - so only when i select the activity "Play the Wii" does the harmony properly go to the soundbar to change volume...


does anyone have any ideas as to whats going on? any tips on my next steps?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/19394177
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is generally known but given some recent discussion on this thread, I suspect not. It's possible to add a pronto code directly to a Harmony remote using a feature on their web site.
> 
> 
> Follow the instructions in the last entry in this thread for how to do this.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lf/td-p/406224
> 
> 
> Note that I'm referring to the second paragraph of this entry, not any downloaded tools as mentioned in the third paragraph.



Well... I got adventurous and experimented with this over the weekend, and on the face of things it seemed to have worked perfectly... I was able to successfully paste in the Pronto codes and add them to my personal library of commands. There was, however, a problem - a serious one - and I'm not sure at this point if it was due to this process or just a coincidental corruption of my account.


The device I added commands to was my Onkyo AVR. Because of the huge amount of discrete codes I had previously entered for this device (via Logitech customer service), the device mode custom pages were already 18 pages long, and I had a standardized block of four AVR custom button pages that appeared in virtually all of my 14 activities, as the AVR is the main hub of my system. The problem is... when I went to check the commands that I had entered, every bit of custom button programming I had done in both device mode and in all of my activities was completely gone.


Needless to say, I was a bit disgusted and at the time I just shut down the computer and walked away. I guess that's what I get for experimenting with the most complex device in my "live" account, but that was also the device that I had a ready source of Pronto code to experiment with. Anyway, my remote is still OK because I didn't update anything, but now I'm faced with the tedious task of rebuilding all of the lost customizations. At least I have the uncorrupted remote to look at as a reference instead of doing it from my head like it was the first time.


As I said, I do not know for sure that using the Pronto code entry functions was the actual cause of this, but its seems too coincidental that the device that I added the commands to was also the device that was corrupted in my account.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/19419407
> 
> 
> Question, is there a way to fully 're-set' the H1, or is it just simply re-programming the remote and re-syncing the unit? Sorry if it has been mentioned before, but such a long thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray



There is no way to do an explicit "reset" - the unit is loaded via the gui interface so each time you do an "Update" you are reloading each time.


I guess you could delete all of your activities and devices and then do an Update but not sure what that would accomplish or if it would even allow you to do that....


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kricket* /forum/post/19419444
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> ive had my harmony one for a little over a year now and i absolutely love it - its been rock solid - up until last week
> 
> 
> i just got bought a soundbar to add to the plasma (sony ht-ct150) - right now, im piping an hd-dvd player, the tivo, and the xbox 360 all directly through the soundbar - ive turned the speakers off on my plasma and set everything up for the remote using the harmony software
> 
> 
> when i try to change the volume, however, the remote sends the signal to the tv (as indicated by the "Speakers are OFF" message i get on the tv) - the remote is fully capable of changing the volume on the soundbar because when i select that specific device on the harmony, im able to control the volume properly
> 
> 
> ive checked the settings a hundred times - "I change the volume using my Sony Amplifier" is selected on all activities
> 
> 
> ive even tried teaching the remote the volume command directly from the sony remote itself
> 
> 
> no dice - with every input, the remote will turn the soundbar on - but it will not select it as a default to change the volume with - it tries to use the tv to change volumes
> 
> 
> and interesting tidbit - i also have a wii which i have hooked up to the plasma directly - i then have an optical out going from the plasma to the soundbar - on this input ONLY, i am able to control the volume properly - so only when i select the activity "Play the Wii" does the harmony properly go to the soundbar to change volume...
> 
> 
> does anyone have any ideas as to whats going on? any tips on my next steps?



I would go into the activity and see how the volume up/down buttons are mapped. From what you are saying it should be mapped to the TV (which is not what you want) and it should be easy enough to instead map these to the sound bar in the pull down menus (change the mapping and reload the remote and you should be good).


How it got that way to start with can vary depending on how you setup the activity to begin with - most of us select the "manual" option to control the selections (as the Logitech defaults can stray....).


----------



## Kricket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19422728
> 
> 
> I would go into the activity and see how the volume up/down buttons are mapped. From what you are saying it should be mapped to the TV (which is not what you want) and it should be easy enough to instead map these to the sound bar in the pull down menus (change the mapping and reload the remote and you should be good).
> 
> 
> How it got that way to start with can vary depending on how you setup the activity to begin with - most of us select the "manual" option to control the selections (as the Logitech defaults can stray....).



unfortunately - i do have it set to use the soundbar to control the volume on all of the activities - unfortunately, it only does so on one


its like it remembers how i had it originally set and will not deviate


im wondering if i should just delete all of the activities and reprogram the remote from scratch...


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kricket* /forum/post/19424451
> 
> 
> unfortunately - i do have it set to use the soundbar to control the volume on all of the activities - unfortunately, it only does so on one
> 
> 
> its like it remembers how i had it originally set and will not deviate
> 
> 
> im wondering if i should just delete all of the activities and reprogram the remote from scratch...



You might try picking one Activity and recreating it, with a different name and see what happens. That way the existing Activity is still available. If the new Activity works better then you can delete the old one and rename/rearrange things as necessary.


----------



## Mike Freas

Just received my H1 today to replace my worn 880 and can't get it to work with the ATV. I never did program the 880 to work with it either because I just got it.


Anyway, I tried everything I could find to get it to work including un-pairing the ATV remote following the directions on Apple's site and trying to get the H1 to "learn" the ATV remote but it didn't work. Everything switches over like it should but I can't control anything.


I sent this same info to Logitech also but figured I'd post here also. It's a bit frustrating but I know there is a solution and it's the last piece of the puzzle to get one remote to control all my crap.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Freas* /forum/post/19428768
> 
> 
> Just received my H1 today to replace my worn 880 and can't get it to work with the ATV. I never did program the 880 to work with it either because I just got it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I tried everything I could find to get it to work including un-pairing the ATV remote following the directions on Apple's site and trying to get the H1 to "learn" the ATV remote but it didn't work. Everything switches over like it should but I can't control anything.
> 
> 
> I sent this same info to Logitech also but figured I'd post here also. It's a bit frustrating but I know there is a solution and it's the last piece of the puzzle to get one remote to control all my crap.



Mike,


You need to un-pair the ATV from its own remote and then pair it with the H1.


----------



## Stickgs

Okay I haven't seen much talk lately about who has a good deal on the H1 remote....anyone seen a decent price on this remote, NIB?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/19430107
> 
> 
> Okay I haven't seen much talk lately about who has a good deal on the H1 remote....anyone seen a decent price on this remote, NIB?



I bought a refirb for $125 shipped. No problems & looks good as new. Something to consider.


----------



## Stickgs

Thanks for the post. Are the refurbs warranteed?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/19430273
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post. Are the refurbs warranteed?



Tigerdirect has them today for $139.99 3 month warranty.


----------



## Stickgs

Saw Best Buy has them on sale NIB for $165. I have a gift certificate there so probably go that route. thanks again


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/19429241
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> You need to un-pair the ATV from its own remote and then pair it with the H1.




I un-paired the ATV remote but didn't pair the H1. I'll look it up and try that. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/19430107
> 
> 
> Okay I haven't seen much talk lately about who has a good deal on the H1 remote....anyone seen a decent price on this remote, NIB?



Got mine through buy.com for 159 together with my ps3 adapter for 39 bucks. Local Best Buy didn't have any in stock but they want 240 for it. You may be able to find a deal on e-bay.


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/19430107
> 
> 
> Okay I haven't seen much talk lately about who has a good deal on the H1 remote....anyone seen a decent price on this remote, NIB?




TigerDirect has one for 123.99 (referb) through e-bay right now.

http://www.gosale.com/4939013/logite...y-one-advanced


----------



## Tom Ames

Amazon's current price is $158 and they'll throw in a free Harmony IR Range Extender system through Nov 6. Since I'm also shopping for a H1 now, I'd much prefer they just reduce the price.


----------



## Mike Freas

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mike Freas* 
I un-paired the ATV remote but didn't pair the H1. I'll look it up and try that. Thanks!
Well that still didn't fix the whole problem. I can control the ATV from the H1 but only if I have the ATV selected in the devices screen. I want it to work without having to do this. I'm leaving on deployment and need/want a remote that works like it should for the family.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Freas* /forum/post/19433344
> 
> 
> Well that still didn't fix the whole problem. I can control the ATV from the H1 but only if I have the ATV selected in the devices screen. I want it to work without having to do this. I'm leaving on deployment and need/want a remote that works like it should for the family.



Can you be more specific? I am guessing you want to use the ATV from a certain activity. Did you add the device to your activity? Did you configure any button within the activity to send a command to the ATV?


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19433782
> 
> 
> Can you be more specific? I am guessing you want to use the ATV from a certain activity. Did you add the device to your activity? Did you configure any button within the activity to send a command to the ATV?



I want to be able to control the ATV from the remote after I press the ATV activity button without having to select the ATV from the devices menu. Currently the only way I have any control of the ATV is to select it in the devices menu and that makes is more difficult for the wife/kids to use. It's been two days and still no reply from Logitech so I may have to call. I've been searching the net the past two nights after work but can't seem to find a fix.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Freas* /forum/post/19436938
> 
> 
> I want to be able to control the ATV from the remote after I press the ATV activity button without having to select the ATV from the devices menu. Currently the only way I have any control of the ATV is to select it in the devices menu and that makes is more difficult for the wife/kids to use. It's been two days and still no reply from Logitech so I may have to call. I've been searching the net the past two nights after work but can't seem to find a fix.



Yes, but the question that was asked and is still the correct question... Have you gone into the activity button setup and checked that the buttons you expect to work are indeed mapped to the correct device and command? If it works in device mode, there is no reason that you cannot go into the activity and map whatever commands you want to work from whatever button you want. That is a normal part of setting up the remote.


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19437065
> 
> 
> Yes, but the question that was asked and is still the correct question... Have you gone into the activity button setup and checked that the buttons you expect to work are indeed mapped to the correct device and command? If it works in device mode, there is no reason that you cannot go into the activity and map whatever commands you want to work from whatever button you want. That is a normal part of setting up the remote.




Yes I have, more the once actually. I programed the volume button to work my receiver while in the ATV activity and programed all of the functions on the factory ATV remote to the H1 with the IR learn feature.


Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## avs2099

I just bought the Harmony One (I also have 880) and I am appalled it still takes 3 minutes to update the settings. The update should be instantaneous given the fact the device is connected via USB. Is Logitech slowing the transfer rate to the device on purpose just to get on people's nerves ?


----------



## ccotenj

USB is "instantaneous"???


I doubt they are aggravating users on purpose...


----------



## Geezer

I believe the settings & codes are saved on their servers. The d/l has to be compiled then sent to your device. I only do it when I change devices so it doesn't bother me enough to complain.


----------



## avs2099

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ccotenj* 
USB is "instantaneous"???
It should be a fraction of a second. How long do you think it takes to transfer the few (less than 10,000) IR codes from your computer to the device at USB speed ?


----------



## mdavej

If you want speed, you should get a JP1 remote. They only take 2 or 3 seconds to update via USB, and you can keep all your config files locally. The reason JP1 remotes take so long is the processor in the remote still only talks RS232 at a fairly low baud rate. Otherwise it would only take a fraction of a second like you said.


If you watch the log while you update a harmony, there's a whole lot of handshaking and verification going on every step of the way. Some of it is probably unnecessary, but it is what it is. The part where it seems to hang at 3% is when most of the server communication occurs and that's what's really slow.


----------



## rightintel

Just hooked up the new Mitsu wd-82838 and the Harmony works the functions just fine, but it no longer switches to the other input like it did on my wd-65833. It never had that problem b4. It switches TO my directv fine from xbox/blu-ray, but not from directv to xbox/blu-ray. Frustrating-$30 for phone support I guess...


----------



## Olbi

Hi rightintel,


Does pressing the "Help" button resolve the problem? If yes, you probably have to increase the delay between the IR commands on the WD-82838.


Hope this helps.


----------



## rightintel

No, the help button didn't resolve it. I'll probably have to adjust the delays between devices...


----------



## Mike Freas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Freas* /forum/post/19437666
> 
> 
> Yes I have, more the once actually. I programed the volume button to work my receiver while in the ATV activity and programed all of the functions on the factory ATV remote to the H1 with the IR learn feature.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something?



Fixed the ATV2 control problem by setting up a dummy DVD player and having the ATV learn the buttons. I had to change the timing a bit because it was double controlling every input. Fairly happy with it now.


----------



## Ken Weissblum

My problem. I want to include two devices -an A/C and a Fan- to an activity (watch TV) so I can turn them on/off via soft buttons in the activity (rather than through the device itself). But I don't want the air conditioner or fan to go on automatically when I start the activity. If I list them in the activity as devices they automatically go on. Is this possible to do this?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Weissblum* /forum/post/19467779
> 
> 
> My problem. I want to include two devices -an A/C and a Fan- to an activity (watch TV) so I can turn them on/off via soft buttons in the activity (rather than through the device itself). But I don't want the air conditioner or fan to go on automatically when I start the activity. If I list them in the activity as devices they automatically go on. Is this possible to do this?



On the first page of the power settings for these devices, set them to
_"There are no power buttons on my current remote for my xxxx"_

and it will stop sending power commands on activity startup/shutdown. The commands will still be available to add to buttons for manual use.


----------



## rightintel

Took 90min on the phone w/ Logitech to get my Mitsu 82838 to switch inputs. It would power on/off/switch the devices(Directv/Blu-ray/Xbox), but wouldn't switch the tv inputs. We had to do a workaround. It now actually brings the tv's input menu up and selects the the appropriate input icon. It added about 2-3 seconds between inputs. He said the discrete codes they get from the manufacturer don't always work but are always being updated. Bummer. He told me to check back in 3-4 months If I don't like the workaround and they'll have new codes.


----------



## Player2

So can I map all my buttons.


Lets say when controlling my cable box I want the menu button on the controller to bring up my DVR list.


Can I do that?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Player2* /forum/post/19468340
> 
> 
> So can I map all my buttons.
> 
> 
> Lets say when controlling my cable box I want the menu button on the controller to bring up my DVR list.
> 
> 
> Can I do that?



Don't forget that with the Harmony you're not setting up your remote to control each device -- you're setting up Activities that will automatically control all the devices needed for each Activity.


So, for instance, when you setup an Activity to Watch TV, that Activity will know that it should turn on your TV, use your Cable Box/DVR to change channels, etc. The most common controls for your DVR will already be assigned to buttons on the Harmony, ie, Pause, Back, Forward. You can assign any of the functions of your DVR to the softkeys. You may want to do that if there are functions you use often. For rarely use functions, you can always get to them during the Activity by pushing the Device button.


----------



## Ken Weissblum

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
On the first page of the power settings for these devices, set them to
_"There are no power buttons on my current remote for my xxxx"_

and it will stop sending power commands on activity startup/shutdown. The commands will still be available to add to buttons for manual use.
Thanks, that worked.


----------



## Raddle

I switch all my inputs to my Samsung PN63C8000 plasma via my Pioneer AVR so I only have one HDMI input to my TV. I would like to change the calibration settings depending on source. The only way I know how to do this is to manually select the Tools button then use the arrow keys to cycle to the calibration setting I want (e.g., "CAL-NIGHT" for watching DirecTV).


Does anyone know if there are codes to directly address the calibration settings on a Samsung TV?


----------



## _Avarice_

I recently moved up to the One after my 880 went haywire....tried searching this hulk of a thread for an issue similar to mine, but did not turn up anything.


I use the one with a DirecTV HR23-700 and constantly have an issue where button presses either take a long time to register (messing up the combination of buttons i'm attempting to enter, as in a specific channel) or they fail to register altogether.


I've messed with the delay times and this does not make any appreciable difference. I paid attention to the little "transmit" icon that pops up when a button is pressed and, often times, the first button press only "wakes" the One and does not register the actual button press. So i'll be trying to tune into ESPN on 206 and end up on channel 6.


Is this a common issue? Am I missing something simple? Appreciate the help.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Avarice_* /forum/post/19484842
> 
> 
> I recently moved up to the One after my 880 went haywire....tried searching this hulk of a thread for an issue similar to mine, but did not turn up anything.
> 
> 
> I use the one with a DirecTV HR23-700 and constantly have an issue where button presses either take a long time to register (messing up the combination of buttons i'm attempting to enter, as in a specific channel) or they fail to register altogether.
> 
> 
> I've messed with the delay times and this does not make any appreciable difference. I paid attention to the little "transmit" icon that pops up when a button is pressed and, often times, the first button press only "wakes" the One and does not register the actual button press. So i'll be trying to tune into ESPN on 206 and end up on channel 6.
> 
> 
> Is this a common issue? Am I missing something simple? Appreciate the help.



I have an HR20-700 that I control with a One. I frequently experience delays, but they are always due to the lag in the DVR rather than the responsiveness of the One.


Instead of using the "transmit" icon, try using the blue light on the dvr to monitor receipt of a signal. It flashes briefly each time it gets an IR signal.


I also experience what you describe in your ESPN example on occasion. The HR20 (maybe not your HR23) seems to be quite sensitive to careful aiming of the remote. Whenever this happens to me, I look down. I then notice I have been sloppy in aiming the remote. More careful aiming always resolves the issue. (Incidentally, I have the delay time set to zero.)


All this may or may not be relevant to your issues, but I hope it is of some help.


Cheers,


Burt


----------



## mdavej

+1


DirecTV H and HR series boxes are notoriously slow to respond to any remote. A common workaround is to press some other button like select before attempting to enter a channel.


You may not realize that up arrow will pop up a list of 9 favorite channels. You may want to use that rather than enter channel numbers.


----------



## rightintel

My experience w/ logitech support is inconsistent at best. I couldn't get the tv to switch inputs, although it powered everything on/off correctly. I was on the phone w/ the rep for 90 min, and he came up w/ some lame workaround. At first, I just accepted it. Then I got to thinking. This is a $200 remote, and I can't get it to work a brand new tv/xbox/blu-ray/dvr the way I want it? W/ today's modern equipment that's a joke! All newer stuff should have no problem, or what's the point of a $200 remote? I called back, got a supervisor and explained for that kind of money, a workaround is unacceptable. It worked w/ the same brand/series of tv 2yrs ago. I demanded a more "experienced" tech(named Mershana) who was awesome. She had eliminated the time-consuming workaround and had the whole setup right in 15-20min. She also stated that this was an ez fix and the 1st rep should never have wasted 90min of my time! Then I realized that they tried to do the workaround w/ my blu-ray 2yrs ago as well. I pointed out to the rep then that the Anynet CEC was on, and maybe we should try turning it off b4 the workaround for that device. We tried it and it lo and behold it worked. I had to refuse the workaround and press him to get it right. IF YOU'RE USING MODERN STUFF DON'T BE TO QUICK TO ACCEPT THE SHORT CUT WORKAROUNDS! That's just the tech half-assing it. They're trying to get u off the phone so they can move on to the next call. If you have to, ask a supervisor for a more knowledgable rep. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## _Avarice_

balpers & dave-


that is very helpful info....appreciate the responses.


----------



## tbergman

All of my devices have discrete on/off codes. No matter what I do, the remote still tries to remember if it needs to send codes or not. If I turn something off manually, the remote will not try to turn it on the next time I use it in an activity. Is there a way to set it so it always sends a turn on (or off) code regardless if it thinks it's needed or not?


----------



## Duck05

Yes; go through the setup activity screens and at the end you get a review screen where you can add commands for devices when your start or leave that activity....


Sounds like you want to add a power on or off when you leave.....


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/19486723
> 
> 
> All of my devices have discrete on/off codes. No matter what I do, the remote still tries to remember if it needs to send codes or not. If I turn something off manually, the remote will not try to turn it on the next time I use it in an activity. Is there a way to set it so it always sends a turn on (or off) code regardless if it thinks it's needed or not?



Sounds like you're trying to fight the Activity concept of the Harmony remotes. Surely you can do that, but if that is your preference there were much cheaper remotes available.


----------



## tbergman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to fight the Activity concept of the Harmony remotes. Surely you can do that, but if that is your preference there were much cheaper remotes available.



Perhaps you misunderstood. Imagine we are watching tv. The avr and tv are on. When the wife goes to bed, instead of pressing the off button on the remote, she turns off the tv and avr with their switches.

The next day, I go and press the WatchTV activity on the remote. Neither the tv nor the avr turns on because the remote thinks they're still on. Now if the components did not have discrete controls, I'd understand this as the remote would have no way of knowing what sending an on/off signal would do. With discrete codes, there's no harm in sending an on signal regardless of the known state of the component.


Pressing help does resolve the problem, I just wish I didn't have to.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/19488580
> 
> 
> Perhaps you misunderstood. Imagine we are watching tv. The avr and tv are on. When the wife goes to bed, instead of pressing the off button on the remote, she turns off the tv and avr with their switches.
> 
> The next day, I go and press the WatchTV activity on the remote. Neither the tv nor the avr turns on because the remote thinks they're still on. Now if the components did not have discrete controls, I'd understand this as the remote would have no way of knowing what sending an on/off signal would do. With discrete codes, there's no harm in sending an on signal regardless of the known state of the component.
> 
> 
> Pressing help does resolve the problem, I just wish I didn't have to.



OK, gotcha. So the theoretical solution is to train your wife ti use the remote all the time, I understand that experience has problem that to be an unrealistic theory.


----------



## jrjohns

I have recently added some Insteon dimmers to my HT area. I would like the lights to dim to a preset level when I press Watch DVD, raise up to a preset level when I press pause, and go back to original dim level when I press play, and finally, go back to full when I press stop. Has anyone tried this using the H1 and Insteon? I can use the Insteon remote, but would like to get everything on the H1.. Thanks in advance for any help / thoughts


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrjohns* /forum/post/19488660
> 
> 
> I have recently added some Insteon dimmers to my HT area. I would like the lights to dim to a preset level when I press Watch DVD, raise up to a preset level when I press pause, and go back to original dim level when I press play, and finally, go back to full when I press stop. Has anyone tried this using the H1 and Insteon? I can use the Insteon remote, but would like to get everything on the H1.. Thanks in advance for any help / thoughts



I didn't use the setup you are referring to, but:

1) I see that Switchlinc 2476D has several commands into the Harmony database, maybe they could fit your needs. If not, try next:

2) If your Insteon remote has discrete buttons for turning the lights off, preset on and full on, then you should try learning them to your device.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrjohns* /forum/post/19488660
> 
> 
> I have recently added some Insteon dimmers to my HT area. I would like the lights to dim to a preset level when I press Watch DVD, raise up to a preset level when I press pause, and go back to original dim level when I press play, and finally, go back to full when I press stop. Has anyone tried this using the H1 and Insteon? I can use the Insteon remote, but would like to get everything on the H1.. Thanks in advance for any help / thoughts



I did exactly what you are describing, but after using it for several months I went back to simple Play/Pause/Stop commands and now manually control the lights (from my H1). I found that too often the automatic lights just didn't do what I really wanted to do at that moment.


Mike


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/19488580
> 
> 
> Perhaps you misunderstood. Imagine we are watching tv. The avr and tv are on. When the wife goes to bed, instead of pressing the off button on the remote, she turns off the tv and avr with their switches.
> 
> The next day, I go and press the WatchTV activity on the remote. Neither the tv nor the avr turns on because the remote thinks they're still on. Now if the components did not have discrete controls, I'd understand this as the remote would have no way of knowing what sending an on/off signal would do. With discrete codes, there's no harm in sending an on signal regardless of the known state of the component.
> 
> 
> Pressing help does resolve the problem, I just wish I didn't have to.



If you find the remote is still in the "Watch TV" activity the next day hold your hand over the end of the remote and press the power button. The remote will think it turned everything off and you will be back at the beginning.


Something else I have done based on a recommendation at another site is on the first screen after the activity is started I have soft buttons which fix anything that didn't go right, i.e. TV On/Off, DVD On/OFF, Change Input, etc. Saves me from having to go through help just to fix the one thing that is wrong.


----------



## Bama29

The UPS man delivered my Harmony One yesterday. Went through the setup process Upgrading from my H628 and everything transferred with out error.


Now the reason for this post. I am trying to set up the Favorites screen for my over the air antenna settings. How are you supposed to enter the digital channels? When I enter, for example 4.1 or 4-1 in the channel number field the update never completes I get a "The IR sequence '-' for your TV does not exist".


Could someone please shed some light on this?


Thanks,


Michael


Edit: Problem is solved. I had to have the remote learn a new command called "." and mapped it to the greater than 100 key on my remote. Now the favorites work, albeit a little slow.


Edit#2: I found that a change in the delays for the device plus adding the enter key as a number entry choice made the remote behave as quickly as the factory remote.


----------



## DaveUpton

You might need to have the remote learn the "." signal from your stock remote if that's the case and manually substitute that function in the software for that device's buttons.


----------



## jimmycrank

Hey all, I'm migrating from a broken 880 to an H1. A couple questions...


1) Is there some "migration" of previous 880 setup to the H1 setup?

-OR-

2) Am I better off starting from scratch to recreate all the activities?


----------



## mlamb1

Just set up my H1 and must say this is one slick piece of equipment.


Everything works great except Zone 2 on my Onkyo TX-NR708. I couldn't find the Zone 2 button in the customize button list and the H1 would not learn the command. I've e-mailed Logitech but was wondering if anyone had another suggestion....thanks


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/19522947
> 
> 
> Hey all, I'm migrating from a broken 880 to an H1. A couple questions...
> 
> 
> 1) Is there some "migration" of previous 880 setup to the H1 setup?
> 
> -OR-
> 
> 2) Am I better off starting from scratch to recreate all the activities?



There is a "replace" remote option on your account. I went from an 880 to an H1 but since I planned to keep the 880 for another room I requested Logitech support to clone my account.


Glad I did as the conversion process losses a lot of your settings as they just don't seem to translate very well. With my cloned account I was able to reference back to the 880 commands and it helped in getting the H1 up to par (and then far exceeding the 880 once you get know the H1).


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlamb1* /forum/post/19523101
> 
> 
> Just set up my H1 and must say this is one slick piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Everything works great except Zone 2 on my Onkyo TX-NR708. I couldn't find the Zone 2 button in the customize button list and the H1 would not learn the command. I've e-mailed Logitech but was wondering if anyone had another suggestion....thanks



When you first added the Onkyo as a "device", there is an option to add the "second zone" - it appears as a unique device on your device list.


So, when you go to setup activities you can have one for just Zone 2 or add it as an extra device in a given activity.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Just added a Sony 3D bluray player. All commands seem to work. Having a problem with it not turning off when exiting its activity. Tried all the options, learned the power toggle, etc.


Any ideas?


----------



## mlamb1

Thanks, that worked!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just added a Sony 3D bluray player. All commands seem to work. Having a problem with it not turning off when exiting its activity. Tried all the options, learned the power toggle, etc.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Try increasing the inter-device time on your BD player.


----------



## NizZ8

i wish the logitech software would allow for you to have multiple remotes tied to a single login... i think i have 3 or 4 accounts for my various harmony remotes for myself and the ones i setup for my family. Not a big deal but is mildly annoying


----------



## b_scott

agreed. I see no reason it isn't set up that way - seems intuitive in that they hope you have more than one remote.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Ol...


I can only find the inter-key setting. I've increased it with no positive effect. Odd thing is its only when going from the activity with the S570 to the activity with the PS3. If I go from the activity with the S570 to any other activity it works fine, shuts the S570 off.


Thank fully the S570 has discrete Power Off so I can put it in the exit activity list of commands and not mess up the sequence as a Power Toggle command would.



Found it. Had to go to "other issues" and the its in the second set of trouble shooting questions. Updating remote now, will try it and see.


Edit: Seems to be working at 1000 for the inter device delay. It was 500. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Glad it worked! You can try decreasing the inter-device delay to 700 and see whether it will work again. I had a similar issue when I changed my cable box and I checked 4 different settings (up and down) before I settled with 700.


----------



## bweissman

I would like my Oppo BDP-93 Blu-ray disc player to stay on once it's been turned on, even if I switch to an activity which doesn't use it. The idea is to avoid the boot lag when the player starts, if I switch back to an activity which uses it.


I would also like the BDP to turn off when (and only when) I issue the master Off command on my Harmony One.


I have a similar issue in another room using a Panasonic BDP.


I cannot find setup options for this scenario. Is it possible?


(PS, I know I can add the BDP to every activity, but this is not a good solution because then it will turn on for activities which don't use it.)


----------



## Duck05

Not really.....


The "master off" will shut down all the devices in use by the current activity except for the ones designated to remain on all the time (it is an "either - or" condition).


My only other suggestion (and others may have more ideas than me) is to have a "soft key" for all of your activities that power toggles the -93 which you would use before hitting the "master off"....


I know that does not quite get you there but it is one option....


(Oh, and congrats on the -93; you must be one of the very first to get one...... - unless you are a beta tester....)


----------



## zorro99

Not sure how long it's been on sale or how long it will last, but they have it for 40% off.


----------



## Tauwolf

Yep, I bought mine this week. Love it. Looking forward to spending some time fine tuning it and finding more uses for it in my house (looking into some automated lighting).


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Just curious, as its been a long time since I bought my ONE; does it do RF commands as well? Reason I ask, my AT&T U-Verse DVR (a Motorola VIP-1225) has extremely horrible lag with commands being sent, if they take them at all. Same problems happen with the original AT&T remote as well. This can become quite frustrating when trying to type in a long search string, or using a "favorite channel" icon. Example: I want to watch the SyFy channel on #1151. If I use my fav icon, it might get just 1 or 151, or 115, or just a 5. Or just trying to up/down to a recorded show and press enter to begin can take 20 presses on the ONE!


I had a tech come out once to check this out. He told me there might be signal deflection problem with the IR being sent, as in bouncing off my plasma screen etc, and that I should aim the remote downwards when pressing commands, argh!


(*** note: all my other equipment does NOT have this lag problem, nor do I have to hold the remote at a certain angle!)


Well, that sort of works, but not good enough. Now the other day when I was in the AT&T store, I see they now have a new RF controller available! And I do recall there is a Harmony remote that does RF. Is it the ONE? And if so, how can I get it to send out an RF signal only for the AT&T DVR?


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious, as its been a long time since I bought my ONE; does it do RF commands as well?



No, it just sends infrared commands. Maybe somebody else has a solution for you.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19535453
> 
> 
> I would like my Oppo BDP-93 Blu-ray disc player to stay on once it's been turned on, even if I switch to an activity which doesn't use it. The idea is to avoid the boot lag when the player starts, if I switch back to an activity which uses it.
> 
> 
> I would also like the BDP to turn off when (and only when) I issue the master Off command on my Harmony One.
> 
> 
> I have a similar issue in another room using a Panasonic BDP.
> 
> 
> I cannot find setup options for this scenario. Is it possible?
> 
> 
> (PS, I know I can add the BDP to every activity, but this is not a good solution because then it will turn on for activities which don't use it.)



Yes, this is easily possible. I turn on my blu-ray player ("watch blu-ray") and switch to my FIOS (cable) TV ("watch FIOS TV") while it is booting up -- cause it takes a little while. So I can switch back and forth between my "watch FIOS TV" activity and my "watch blu-ray" activity, without the blu-ray player going off. My blu-ray player still turns off with the master off.


All you do is, while in the *activities* tab, choose "settings" for each activity you have (except for your watch a blu-ray activity), then choose "change options", click the next button, then under the "turn off unused devices" option, choose "leave on". This means that the activity you choose will leave on any unused devices that are already on, when you start that activity. It does not stop the master off from turning them off though.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/19558964
> 
> 
> Now the other day when I was in the AT&T store, I see they now have a new RF controller available! And I do recall there is a Harmony remote that does RF. Is it the ONE? And if so, how can I get it to send out an RF signal only for the AT&T DVR?



Universal remotes only work with their own RF transceivers (with one exception). Only the AT&T remote will work with its own RF receiver.


----------



## blitzpb

I recently upgraded my receiver to a Yamaha unit that I picked up at Costco (I cant recall the model) I have my ps3, and xbox360 connected via HDMI into the unit and out to my TV. Everything seems to operate normally except for when I go to play the PS3 (input HDMI2). The receiver powers up, if it had been on HDMI 1 it switches over to HDMI 2, but then after everything is complete, it automatically switches back to HDMI 1! Even if the PS3 is the last activity that I used, it will switch itself to HDMI 1. Funny thing is that if I press "help" on my remote, it switches back to HDMI 2. I have tried playing with the delays but to no avail. It just switches back to HDMI 1 after a longer period. The inputs are discrete as far as I can tell. The factory remote has individual buttons, and thats how the harmony software set itself up.


Please help!


----------



## mdavej

You need to turn off bravia-sync (or CEC) in all your devices.


----------



## James W. Johnson

Would anyone with a Harmony One, PS3 and adapter please give me a quick review on this set up, is it worth getting an adapter or no? thanks


----------



## bweissman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *caesar1* 
Yes, this is easily possible.


All you do is, while in the *activities* tab, choose "settings" for each activity you have (except for your watch a blu-ray activity), then choose "change options", click the next button, then under the "turn off unused devices" option, choose "leave on". This means that the activity you choose will leave on any unused devices that are already on, when you start that activity. It does not stop the master off from turning them off though.
Thanks. This doesn't do exactly what I want, but it's close enough. I'd prefer a way to prevent power-off on a per-device basis as opposed to a per-activity basis. But that appears not to be an option.


----------



## caesar1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bweissman* 
Thanks. This doesn't do exactly what I want, but it's close enough. I'd prefer a way to prevent power-off on a per-device basis as opposed to a per-activity basis. But that appears not to be an option.
Well your display and receiver are generally always on with any activity -- so the only devices this would apply to for most people would be blu-ray or dvd players (usually one and the same now); and maybe a game console. So effectively it works almost on a per-device basis.


In other words, no matter what you do activity-wise, your blu-ray player will be on (once you turn it on), unless you hit the master off.


----------



## Daranman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bweissman* 
Thanks. This doesn't do exactly what I want, but it's close enough. I'd prefer a way to prevent power-off on a per-device basis as opposed to a per-activity basis. But that appears not to be an option.
You should be able to keep a device on in the options for each device.


----------



## Weaselboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* 
Would anyone with a Harmony One, PS3 and adapter please give me a quick review on this set up, is it worth getting an adapter or no? thanks
I have this setup and it works well. I assume you are talking about the official Logitech PS3 IR adaptor. I had a cheaper IR adaptor before that was just a little dongle that plugged into a USB port on the PS3 and it worked too, but could not turn off/on the PS3. The Logitech one does that.


The only issue I have is once in a while it does not turn off the PS3 when the H1 tells it to. Maybe one out of six times or so.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, Gigaware PS3 adapter is $5 now at radio shack. Works great (I just sold my nyko on ebay), but no power control - same as nyko. For $5 I can live with that since I have to go to the PS3 to put in a disc anyway.


Also keep in mind that the logitech adapter does power control via a big macro, which you could probably duplicate with the nyko/gigaware if you wanted.


----------



## Weaselboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
FWIW, Gigaware PS3 adapter is $5 now at radio shack. Works great (I just sold my nyko on ebay), but no power control - same as nyko. For $5 I can live with that since I have to go to the PS3 to put in a disc anyway.


Also keep in mind that the logitech adapter does power control via a big macro, which you could probably duplicate with the nyko/gigaware if you wanted.
I have read of others using these dongles to run a macro for power down, but I don't think there is any way to power up using these.


----------



## James W. Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/19567986
> 
> 
> I have this setup and it works well. I assume you are talking about the official Logitech PS3 IR adaptor. I had a cheaper IR adaptor before that was just a little dongle that plugged into a USB port on the PS3 and it worked too, but could not turn off/on the PS3. The Logitech one does that.
> 
> 
> The only issue I have is once in a while it does not turn off the PS3 when the H1 tells it to. Maybe one out of six times or so.



Thanks, can you program the Harmony One to do a lot more than a Playstation 3 controller can do?


----------



## James W. Johnson

I have another question not necessarily related to the PS3.


Is there any way to set up *"watch a dvd"* to not turn on a dvd player? Very often I like to turn on the blu-ray player several minutes before I watch a movie because it takes so long for a disc to get started on my Pioneer blu-ray player.


----------



## James W. Johnson

^^^I suppose I could just set up the H1 to turn on a DVD player I don't own.









But id still like for the H1 to turn off my blu-ray player.....off only , no ON.










anyone?? thanks!!


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/19574350
> 
> 
> I have another question not necessarily related to the PS3.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to set up *"watch a dvd"* to not turn on a dvd player? Very often I like to turn on the blu-ray player several minutes before I watch a movie because it takes so long for a disc to get started on my Pioneer blu-ray player.



You can have your blu-ray player be the DVD player -- so add your blu-ray player to a "watch a DVD" activity. (Then re-name the activity to "watch a blu-ray"). If you have a separate DVD activity already (for a separate DVD player), just create another watch a DVD activity, but do not put your DVD player in that activity (just the blu-ray).


When you start your watch a blu-ray activity, go to another activity (like "watch cable tv") while the blu-ray loads. You can set your other activities to leave unused devices "on" -- so when you go to "watch cable tv" your blu-ray player will remain on. Thus, you are happily distracted watching TV while the blu-ray loads.


You can add (or remove) any device to any activity -- just because its called "DVD" doesn't mean a DVD player has to be in the activity.


Is that what you want?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/19574318
> 
> 
> Thanks, can you program the Harmony One to do a lot more than a Playstation 3 controller can do?



Not really.... it just replicates all the buttons and gives you the same control. I suppose if there was some combo button press you wanted you could setup a macro for that.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have another question not necessarily related to the PS3.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to set up "watch a dvd" to not turn on a dvd player? Very often I like to turn on the blu-ray player several minutes before I watch a movie because it takes so long for a disc to get started on my Pioneer blu-ray player.



If I'm getting it right, your idea is to power up the BD player manually and then start the activity like 5 min. later. Also you would like the remite to turn it off when you switch to another activity, which is not using the BD player, or when you press the master power button on the remote.


If this is what you want you can try the following:

* specify that your device has two distinct commands for power up and power down (if this isn't already the case);

* set the correct command for power down;

* record a dummy command for power up (you can use an old remote for this purpose, so you won't affect anything else, or use a "harmless" command like volume down or something like that).


This should allow you to power up the BD player manually before you start the activity and will turn it off when you change the activity or press the power down button on the remote. The drawback is that if you have only a power toggle command for the BD player, when the player should turn off it will actually turn on if you haven't turned it on manually before you start the activity!


Hope this helps.


----------



## James W. Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19575661
> 
> 
> If I'm getting it right, your idea is to power up the BD player manually and then start the activity like 5 min. later. Also you would like the remite to turn it off when you switch to another activity, which is not using the BD player, or when you press the master power button on the remote.
> 
> 
> If this is what you want you can try the following:
> 
> * specify that your device has two distinct commands for power up and power down *(if this isn't already the case)*;
> 
> * set the correct command for power down;
> 
> * record a dummy command for power up (you can use an old remote for this purpose, so you won't affect anything else, or use a "harmless" command like volume down or something like that).
> 
> 
> This should allow you to power up the BD player manually before you start the activity and will turn it off when you change the activity or press the power down button on the remote. *The drawback is that if you have only a power toggle command for the BD player, when the player should turn off it will actually turn on if you haven't turned it on manually before you start the activity!*
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


*#1* its not the case , its just a toggle (BDP-51FD) I used my PRO-151FD's volume down button for power on. *#2* I cannot see myself ever running into that problem. So far your idea seems to be working, i've only tested it once though so I may have missed something. *#3* thanks a lot !!


----------



## Family Time

I just picked up a Harmony One at BB as an Open Box item and thought I got a steal at $135. It was $249 there normally and I know I looked at Amazon no more than 6 weeks ago and it was still $199 there but now it's $149 so not the steal I thought it was...


Anyway the guy there told me it DID have RF - WRONG. So now I'm wondering if I should keep it. I have a TV on one wall and my A/V equipment on another (hence the appeal of RF). Now I need to be able to point this thing at the TV and control the A/V equipment.


I looked at several IR extender kits and I would need a cable 35' in length to reach from the A/V rack to the TV (HDMI cable is that long).


I am SURE this has been covered dozens of times in this thread but there are thousands of posts and all of my search attempts turned up zilch for help.


Replace this with an RF-capable remote or can I make it work????


----------



## James W. Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Family Time* /forum/post/19579267
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Harmony One at BB as an Open Box item and thought I got a steal at $135. It was $249 there normally and I know I looked at Amazon no more than 6 weeks ago and it was still $199 there but now it's $149 so not the steal I thought it was...
> 
> 
> Anyway the guy there told me it DID have RF - WRONG. So now I'm wondering if I should keep it. I have a TV on one wall and my A/V equipment on another (hence the appeal of RF). Now I need to be able to point this thing at the TV and control the A/V equipment.
> 
> 
> I looked at several IR extender kits and I would need a cable 35' in length to reach from the A/V rack to the TV (HDMI cable is that long).
> 
> 
> I am SURE this has been covered dozens of times in this thread but there are thousands of posts and all of my search attempts turned up zilch for help.
> 
> 
> Replace this with an RF-capable remote or can I make it work????



You can get one of THESE. 


Personally I have a Harmony One and no real need for RF , however I also have a Universal Remote Control RF20 that I use for a few things, mainly so I can control my receiver's volume out on the deck, actually I can control volume from anywhere in my house, what I am getting at is there is no replacement for a good RF remote if you have a real need for one.


At the same time the RF20 cannot hold a candle to what the H1 can do, it just so happens that I don't need RF in my home theater so the H1 is perfect.


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Family Time* /forum/post/19579267
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Harmony One at BB as an Open Box item and thought I got a steal at $135. It was $249 there normally and I know I looked at Amazon no more than 6 weeks ago and it was still $199 there but now it's $149 so not the steal I thought it was...
> 
> 
> Anyway the guy there told me it DID have RF - WRONG. So now I'm wondering if I should keep it. I have a TV on one wall and my A/V equipment on another (hence the appeal of RF). Now I need to be able to point this thing at the TV and control the A/V equipment.
> 
> 
> I looked at several IR extender kits and I would need a cable 35' in length to reach from the A/V rack to the TV (HDMI cable is that long).
> 
> 
> I am SURE this has been covered dozens of times in this thread but there are thousands of posts and all of my search attempts turned up zilch for help.
> 
> 
> Replace this with an RF-capable remote or can I make it work????



Get one of these

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## EJ

Just ordered the harmony one. Can the touch screen message be changed to say "watch ps3" or "watch tivo" instead of the generic "watch tv" or "watch DVD"? This would be very helpful.


Thanks


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *EJ* 
Just ordered the harmony one. Can the touch screen message be changed to say "watch ps3" or "watch tivo" instead of the generic "watch tv" or "watch DVD"? This would be very helpful.


Thanks
Yes, you can name the activities anything you want.


----------



## JamMasterJames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19580069
> 
> 
> Yes, you can name the activities anything you want.



Yep, and incorporating some swear words into the activity names is fun.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

So I take it that's your pr0n activity?










As a joke, I made an activity/device for the little lady. But I kept it mostly PG/PG-13 . . .


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/19578551
> 
> *#1* its not the case , its just a toggle (BDP-51FD) I used my PRO-151FD's volume down button for power on. *#2* I cannot see myself ever running into that problem. So far your idea seems to be working, i've only tested it once though so I may have missed something. *#3* thanks a lot !!



Glad it works!


Even if you have one power button on the original remote your BDP most probably has separate power toggle, power on and power off commands. Just check the commands available for your BDP-51FD under "Devices" on the remote. If you have them, you can assign power off for powering it down, instead of power toggle and you'll be properly set up.


BTW, if you have separate power on/power off commands, you should be able to use the power on command to power on the device - if it's on it will just stay on and you'll be able to get rid of the learned command.


Let me know how it works for you - I might do a similar thing with my BDP-320.


----------



## JamMasterJames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/19581736
> 
> 
> So I take it that's your pr0n activity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a joke, I made an activity/device for the little lady. But I kept it mostly PG/PG-13 . . .



lol! I don't mean it that way, its more like a *watch the stupid tv* type thing.


----------



## JamMasterJames

I changed it, this is Norwegian for Watch Television







........


----------



## Family Time

Went thru the set-up on the PC last night and just started plugging in my components.


I laughed when I saw it did NOT have an option for a BluRay!! Seriously? I did the latest update. I know it has DVD and I selected my Sony 460 thru that menu. It also didn't have the information needed for my DTV HR-23 so I guess I need to do some more research!!! I know I can have it "learn" but was it too much to presume it would have modern technology???


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Family Time* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Went thru the set-up on the PC last night and just started plugging in my components.
> 
> 
> I laughed when I saw it did NOT have an option for a BluRay!! Seriously? I did the latest update. I know it has DVD and I selected my Sony 460 thru that menu. It also didn't have the information needed for my DTV HR-23 so I guess I need to do some more research!!! I know I can have it "learn" but was it too much to presume it would have modern technology???



Just go with Watch DVD and select you bluray player. You can then change the label for that activity button to read WATCH BLURAY OR DVD if you like.


----------



## JamMasterJames

I've always had a hard time calling blu-rays DVDs but they are after all digital video discs just like SD DVDs are.


----------



## ozzzie3

I searched this thead but came up empty. Having a problem with a YSP-800 sound projector.

I set up remote to control tv, ps3 (adaptor) and the YSP. Everything turns on and goes to the right imputs but the YSP has no sound. If I hit the imput on the YSP a second time it's fine. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Olbi

Does pressing the Help button on the remote help? Try increasing the inter-device delay on your YSP device and see whether it will start working. I don't know what the default is but you can start by doubling it and, if it works, you can gradually decrease it until it is not working anymore or is working intermittently.


Hope this helps.


----------



## ozzzie3

Thanks

The help button doesn't work because the YSP on and turned to the right imput it just needs to be hit a second time for some reason.


----------



## Olbi

Try adding an additional command to your activity to select the input for the YSP and see whether it works.


----------



## ozzzie3

Thanks

I have this as it changes the imput from TV to DVD. I'll have to see if I can change the order in the activities.


----------



## Olbi

It would be great if changing the order helps (you'll have to change the order the devices are powered on, AFAIK), but my suggestion was to add an additional selection of the DVD input on the YSP as a last step in the activity and see whether it works.


----------



## ozzzie3

Got it, I'll give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> It also didn't have the information needed for my DTV HR-23 so I guess I need to do some more research!!!



I believe all the Directv HR's use the same codes, so you could try an HR20-700 (the first one made) and it should work fine.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/19587483
> 
> 
> I believe all the Directv HR's use the same codes, so you could try an HR20-700 (the first one made) and it should work fine.



My H1 seems to be pretty slow with my DirecTV box compared to the DirecTV remote. Can I speed it up?


----------



## mdavej

Nature of the beast. D* boxes are notoriously slow to respond to any remote. I suspect the D* remote is really just as bad. Mine is. You can tweak the timing and repeats in the software, but it won't cure the slowness.


If you want to prove it to yourself, get a digital camera and watch the output of your harmony. You'll see the signal is sent the instant you press a button, same as with the D* remote.


----------



## blitzpb

My ps3 is the only device that has the bravia sync on it and it is set to off. Any other suggestions for why either my H1 is sending an extra signal to my Yamaha receiver to change to hdmi1 when it should be HDMI2?


----------



## lovingdvd

I noticed today that the Help button in its natural resting position is about 1/2 of the way down (depressed) compared to the resting position of all the other buttons on the remote. I've only had it a couple of weeks.


I think one of the kids may have been rough with it or banged something into it, because I'm almost sure I would have noticed this button was half way depressed before now.


But before exchanging this remote, I just wanted to check with you guys to make sure that the Help button is not depressed like this on all Harmony One remotes, and for some reason I am just noticing this now. The Help button does still work when pressed FWIW.


If it was any other button I would assume that it was broken. However because its the Help button I am now wondering if its depressed like this by design and I just hadn't noticed until now.


If it does turn out that the button is not supposed to be 1/2 depressed (its definitely not sticky or nothing spilled in it etc), is this something that others have experienced. If the remote is going to be delicate like this than its probably not a good fit for my needs...


Also - if I do exchange it it for another Harmony One, do I need to use the Remote Settings->Manage Remotes function to update the new remote with all my settings? Or because the same model is a replacement can I just attach it via USB and click on Update Remote?


Thanks!


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19589339
> 
> 
> Nature of the beast. D* boxes are notoriously slow to respond to any remote. I suspect the D* remote is really just as bad. Mine is. You can tweak the timing and repeats in the software, but it won't cure the slowness.
> 
> 
> If you want to prove it to yourself, get a digital camera and watch the output of your harmony. You'll see the signal is sent the instant you press a button, same as with the D* remote.



D* remote is quite a bit faster actually. Maybe I can speed the H1 up a bit?


----------



## mdavej

Can you describe more precisely the slowness. Is there a delay from when you press a button to when you get a response? Must the button be held to get a response? When you stack several commands, does it take longer for them to execute? Does it miss some commands entirely or repeat commands?


In any case, go through the troubleshooting wizard and answer the questions to adjust delays and repeats. Maybe that will help. All my harmony's work exactly the same as my D* remotes, but I never made any adjustments to make it so. Using the HR20 (not a later model) from the database may have also helped.


----------



## Hotkey

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Can you describe more precisely the slowness. Is there a delay from when you press a button to when you get a response? Must the button be held to get a response? When you stack several commands, does it take longer for them to execute? Does it miss some commands entirely or repeat commands?


In any case, go through the troubleshooting wizard and answer the questions to adjust delays and repeats. Maybe that will help. All my harmony's work exactly the same as my D* remotes, but I never made any adjustments to make it so. Using the HR20 (not a later model) from the database may have also helped.
I'll run back thru set up and trouble shoot. I can't recall what box I used


Just FYI the slowness I'd channel change, menu selections etc. Push button and release.


BTW my H1 does a 30 second jump with the end of chapter fast forward. Will the DirecTV remote jump 30 as well so I can compare? And I'm trying to figure out how to make it jump periods of time like 10 30or60 minutes.


----------



## mdavej

That's a loaded question. The skip fwd button on the D* remote is 30 sec skip (or slip depending on how you have it set up). Skip to tick (15 minutes or so) you get by a long press of ffwd or rew. Those aren't in harmony by default, but you can add them by doing THIS .


I'm still not clear on the slowness. Are you saying there is a bigger delay when you use harmony versus the original remote? Did you check the IR LED output with a camera to confirm there really is a delay?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19593114
> 
> 
> ...I just wanted to check with you guys to make sure that the Help button is not depressed like this on all Harmony One remotes, and for some reason I am just noticing this now...



I've had my One for almost 3 years and I'd never noticed this until you pointed it out, but my Help button is concave while the rest of the buttons are convex, so, yes, it has the appearance of being depressed more than the others. I assume this was designed to prevent accidental button presses.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19594763
> 
> 
> That's a loaded question. The skip fwd button on the D* remote is 30 sec skip (or slip depending on how you have it set up). Skip to tick (15 minutes or so) you get by a long press of ffwd or rew. Those aren't in harmony by default, but you can add them by doing THIS .
> 
> 
> I'm still not clear on the slowness. Are you saying there is a bigger delay when you use harmony versus the original remote? Did you check the IR LED output with a camera to confirm there really is a delay?



How do I mod the skip or slip? Mine seems to slip but I prefer skip.


Yes bigger delay with the H1. Test with camera?


----------



## mdavej

 HERE's how to enable skip mode among other things, so it will skip instantly like on Dish.


With a digital camera or camera phone, look at the business end of your remote. You'll see the IR LED glow when you press a button and can see if there really is a delay. The troubleshooter in the software should help tweak it for better performance. You may also need to cut the inter-key delay down to zero. I think that's somewhere in the device settings.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19594996
> 
> HERE's how to enable skip mode among other things, so it will skip instantly like on Dish.
> 
> 
> With a digital camera or camera phone, look at the business end of your remote. You'll see the IR LED glow when you press a button and can see if there really is a delay. The troubleshooter in the software should help tweak it for better performance. You may also need to cut the inter-key delay down to zero. I think that's somewhere in the device settings.



Thats great! SKIP in place now. I didnt see anyway to SKIP ahead by a specified # of minutes. My old ReplayTV remote allowed me to enter a number - say 25 - then push the JUMP key and you jumped 25 minutes.


OK I did the cam thing and there is a small delay in the H1. DirecTV remote is immediate.


----------



## mdavej

No way to skip arbitrary number of minutes, only 15 min at a time with skip-to-tick.


Try changing the inter-key delay.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19595719
> 
> 
> No way to skip arbitrary number of minutes, only 15 min at a time with skip-to-tick.
> 
> 
> Try changing the inter-key delay.



As usual I missed something! How do I do a 15 minute skip-to-tick?


Ok.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19594792
> 
> 
> I've had my One for almost 3 years and I'd never noticed this until you pointed it out, but my Help button is concave while the rest of the buttons are convex, so, yes, it has the appearance of being depressed more than the others. I assume this was designed to prevent accidental button presses.



Thanks. I hadn't had any replies on this earlier today and was going to be near the store to do an exchange. But first I called Harmony tech support and asked them directly whether the design was such at the Help button was more depressed or appeared sunken it compared to the others. The rep told me that it shouldn't appear pressed and all buttons should have the same look and feel as far as their non-pressed state goes.


So, I take it to the store and did the exchange. Brought it home and alas, there it is, the Help button is the same on this replacement. I feel bad having exchanged a perfectly good remote, but the rep should have known better or at least asked someone, rather than just stating something as fact that indeed wasn't.


Anyway while I googled on this before posting here about it I did come across a fair number of posts about buttons losing their labels (rub off) and losing their clicking-like feeling over time when pressed - so while I was at the store I did take their extended warranty for 2 years. Figured for $20 its worth it, especially with the kids usage in mind...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/19595937
> 
> 
> As usual I missed something! How do I do a 15 minute skip-to-tick?
> 
> 
> Ok.



Details on the same page I linked before with the 30 sec skip.


Adding it to harmony is more complicated and detailed in the other link in my previous post.


It's all there.


Good luck.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19596169
> 
> 
> Details on the same page I linked before with the 30 sec skip.
> 
> 
> Adding it to harmony is more complicated and detailed in the other link in my previous post.
> 
> 
> It's all there.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Update: I did the Jump to Next Tick Mark from that site with H! - got slow - speed 1 - "fast" forwarding for several minutes but no "instant" skip to 15 minutes. I then tried the same on DirecTV remote and got an immediate skip to 30 minute mark! Whatcha think?


----------



## mdavej

I think it works exactly as expected. I guess I haven't been clear enough. Skip-to-tick won't work on harmony without doing THIS procedure.


----------



## TyFond0355

My _Harmony One_ remote (1 year old) is no longer charging. The cradle seems to be powered since the white indicator light is on. However, when I put the remote on the cradle, the charging indicator on the screen never appears. I have checked the contacts on both the remote and cradle, and both look perfect. Is this a common problem, and is there any way to fix this. Thanks!


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19600137
> 
> 
> I think it works exactly as expected. I guess I haven't been clear enough. Skip-to-tick won't work on harmony without doing THIS procedure.



Whoa! OK I'll try to read thru that and see what I can do! Thanks for ALL the help!!


----------



## Caanda45

A problem I am having is the Harmony One remote does not have the Home button in it`s data base for a Onyko 708 receiver. I taught the command to the remote and it works well....But when I hit the home button to bring up the GUI it does, but in the harmony activity when I hit the direction button or the enter button the harmony activity I am on takes preference and it won`t do the GUI correctly.


An example is the activity I have named Bell which is for a satellite (Dish in the US) receiver, when I press home which is mapped to the LCD screen it brings up the GUI and when I press direction right it gives me the next program on the Bell guide.....so any way to program the right sequence for the GUI to work properly? I posted a similar question in the 708`s thread but I thought I also get a better expert on the Harmony here to help me to find out if a solution can be found...help please???????


----------



## dharel

The issue is you want the same buttons to work 2 devices in one activity (Bell, as you called it). Unfortunately you can't do that. Easiest way around it, is to switch to device mode for the 708. If you don't use the direction buttons for the Bell guide, then just use the software to change them to control the 708.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caanda45* /forum/post/19601059
> 
> 
> An example is the activity I have named Bell which is for a satellite (Dish in the US) receiver, when I press home which is mapped to the LCD screen it brings up the GUI and when I press direction right it gives me the next program on the Bell guide





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel* /forum/post/19603229
> 
> 
> The issue is you want the same controls [I would have said "buttons" - bweissman] to work 2 devices in one activity (Bell, as you called it). Unfortunately you can't do that. Easiest way around it, is to switch to device mode for the 708. If you don't use the direction buttons for the Bell guide, then just use the software to change them to control the 708.



That method will work. Another method is to add a page of soft buttons to the activity. You can stay in the activity, but go to the new page, where you could place all the related buttons, and give them names such as "Onkyo Home", "Onkyo Left", "Onkyo Right", etc.


----------



## lovingdvd

It is perplexing to me how such a mature product (Harmony One) cannot give us the option to control the order that the devices appear in the Devices list. How can they have not implemented that by now? Any work around for this?


----------



## lovingdvd

One certain blu-ray titles my Harmony One is causing my Samsung blu-ray player to get two button presses, even though I am certain I am only pressing it once.


For instance, in a scene selection in the Blu-ray menus I am on Scene 1. I right click one time, and it moves to Scene 2 and then again to Scene 3, just like I pressed the button twice.


How can I resolve this? Thanks!


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


go to the device...


click "troubleshooting"...


click "responds to commands too many times or only occasionally"...


click "next"...


decrease the number on the next screen...


click "save"...


that ought to do it...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19604170
> 
> 
> It is perplexing to me how such a mature product (Harmony One) cannot give us the option to control the order that the devices appear in the Devices list. How can they have not implemented that by now? Any work around for this?



Because it's smart enough to change the order on the fly... the devices in the current activity always appear at the beginning of the Device list. Plus... we all know that Device Mode should almost never be used, anyway.


----------



## Raddle

I have a spreadsheet from Pioneer for my VSX-32 that gives Pronto Hex codes and something called "Remote Control Code (mode 1)" for all commands. I would like to add a discrete Zone 2 power off command when exiting my activities. This way, if I have been using Zone 2, it will always turn it off. The remote control code for this command is A599+A506. How do I add this?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


- "teach" it to a learning remote and then learn it to the harmony...


or


- send the hex codes to harmony support and ask them to add it to your profile....


----------



## Raddle

AFAIK, the particular command is not sent by my remote--only the Zone 2 power toggle.


Can I contact Logitech by email or do I need to call them?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


you can just email support... that always worked for me... usually they got it turned around in 24 hours...


i found calling harmony support on the phone to be a, ummm, frustrating experience at best...


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19604532
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> go to the device...
> 
> 
> click "troubleshooting"...
> 
> 
> click "responds to commands too many times or only occasionally"...
> 
> 
> click "next"...
> 
> 
> decrease the number on the next screen...
> 
> 
> click "save"...
> 
> 
> that ought to do it...



Great, thanks!


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


you got it...


----------



## JamMasterJames

I noticed something cool the other day, I had the Harmony One software on my windows laptop but decided I wanted it on my Mac desktop as well, so I installed the software. The sofware updated itself to exactly what is on my laptop. So having the software on 2 different PCs is perfectly fine.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


hint: they store your data at logitech...







the "software" didn't update on the 2nd machine...


you could access your remote's program file from my pc, if you were here...


----------



## TyFond0355

Okay, so my harmony one is no longer charging. When put on the cradle, no 'beep' or charging indication icon appears. I have a second unit, so i tried charging the broken remote on the other cradle, still nothing. So that eliminates the cradle as the problem. I also tried the swapping batteries and returing the remote to the cradle, still NOTHING! I am not sure what would cause this problem...The contacts on the remote have been cleaned and look brand new. The remote is abount 13 months old, but is in mint condition! The remote hasnt completely died yet but the battery level is very low. Any suggestions would be much appreciated...


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TyFond0355* 
Okay, so my harmony one is no longer charging. When put on the cradle, no 'beep' or charging indication icon appears. I have a second unit, so i tried charging the broken remote on the other cradle, still nothing. So that eliminates the cradle as the problem. I also tried the swapping batteries and returing the remote to the cradle, still NOTHING! I am not sure what would cause this problem...The contacts on the remote have been cleaned and look brand new. The remote is abount 13 months old, but is in mint condition! The remote hasnt completely died yet but the battery level is very low. Any suggestions would be much appreciated...
Charge the problem remote's battery using the other remote to see whether the problem is with the battery or with the remote (or both). If it charges normally it is the remote, if it doesn't it is probably the battery, but the remote might be bad as well since it didn't work with the other battery.


----------



## JamMasterJames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19615978
> 
> 
> 
> you could access your remote's program file from my pc, *if you were here...*




That will certainly never happen. New Jersey? .....Get a rope.


----------



## TyFond0355




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19619580
> 
> 
> Charge the problem remote's battery using the other remote to see whether the problem is with the battery or with the remote (or both). If it charges normally it is the remote, if it doesn't it is probably the battery, but the remote might be bad as well since it didn't work with the other battery.



I did charge the battery of the 'broken' remote with the good one...I guess this is evidence that it is a problem with the remote and not the battery. Still unsure of a cause, as the remote is rarely used and kept in great condition...


----------



## TitusTroy

how do people clean the fingerprints off the Harmony One's touch screen?...the touch screen always seems to activate some sort of command when trying to wipe the screen


----------



## generalhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19626197
> 
> 
> how do people clean the fingerprints off the Harmony One's touch screen?...the touch screen always seems to activate some sort of command when trying to wipe the screen



cover the front end where the signals are emitted while you clean it...


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19626197
> 
> 
> how do people clean the fingerprints off the Harmony One's touch screen?...the touch screen always seems to activate some sort of command when trying to wipe the screen



I just pull the battery.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18172003 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18172003
> 
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> Remove battery.
> VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass
> Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack
> 
> 
> including a variety of cloths).
> 
> 
> The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides
> 
> 
> just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual
> 
> 
> electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the
> 
> 
> crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the
> 
> 
> shine of the plastic and the LCD.
> 
> 
> I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.



I _still_ do this once per month and my remote looks like new despite _heavy_ use.


----------



## n0s4atu

Ok, so I got my Harmony One yesterday and today I'm finally getting around to setting it up, it's after 5:30pm Eastern when the Customer Service lines close at Logitech, so naturally that's when I have an issue. lol


I have a new Philips 55PFL5705DV/F7, which is not only new to me, but it's apparently new to Logitech, since they don't recognize the model number. I figure this has to adds steps, which is fine, but then it asks me what button I press to bring up the Source list and it doesn't actually have an option for "Source" which is the button I press on the factory remote.


Is the best option simply to wait until they open Monday and have them help me over the phone or skip that and move on to the next thing?


----------



## mdavej

Just pick Philips 55PFL5505D instead. Harmony will never use the Source function in activities, but discrete input functions instead. Just make sure the list you see matches what you get when you press the Source button. The model number doesn't have to be exact because manufacturers use the same set of codes across many models over many years.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19628349
> 
> 
> I just pull the battery.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18172003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _still_ do this once per month and my remote looks like new despite _heavy_ use.



would isopropyl alcohol also be a good choice as it seems to work on most other computer/electronic equipment?


----------



## n0s4atu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19633303
> 
> 
> Just pick Philips 55PFL5505D instead. Harmony will never use the Source function in activities, but discrete input functions instead. Just make sure the list you see matches what you get when you press the Source button. The model number doesn't have to be exact because manufacturers use the same set of codes across many models over many years.



Thanks for this. I pretty much have everything dialed in now and am just waiting on Monday to roll around so I can have them insert the delay for my "Watch TV", etc so that the stupid Moto DCX 3400 doesn't keep reverting back to 480, when it's not done in the right sequence.


I have to say the Harmony One really is a great toy to have. Thus far, aside from not being able to insert my own delays (well not a 30 second one anyway), it has been able to do everything I wanted. And any button it didn't have, it let's me create and learn it from whatever remote I want.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19635107
> 
> 
> I have to say the Harmony One really is a great toy to have. Thus far, aside from not being able to insert my own delays (well not a 30 second one anyway), it has been able to do everything I wanted. And any button it didn't have, it let's me create and learn it from whatever remote I want.



I just picked up one a couple of days ago after doing a lot of research on competing LCD screen remotes. My biggest concern was being able to insert a delay in a series of commands like my old URC remote. There were some hintss on the web on how to fake this activity. I have been successful in creating a sequence to simulate a commercial skip on my SA8300HD PVR (FFx4, n seconds delay, play).


Let me know if you need the details.


----------



## vega07

Is it possible to activate the touch screen only when I touch it? It's a waste of battery when I pick up the remote to only change the channel or volume but the touch screen turns on.


If not, there should be a firmware update with this feature.


And can the backlight be turned on only during the night, like after 5 PM?


----------



## davehale

Netflix Option on BDP-93'


Is there a button on the Harmony One (I just got it this week) that will turn on the Netflix option on the Oppo BDP-93? All my devices seem to be correct. Perhaps I need to add another activity and/or customize a button? My Denon A-100 and Oppo work well together. Just this "One" pesky hangup. Thanks in advance if you can help me.

-Dave


----------



## bweissman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vega07* 
Is it possible to activate the touch screen only when I touch it? It's a waste of battery when I pick up the remote to only change the channel or volume but the touch screen turns on.


If not, there should be a firmware update with this feature.


And can the backlight be turned on only during the night, like after 5 PM?
No to both questions. All you can do is set the glow time to the minimum 5 seconds.


----------



## vega07

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bweissman* 
No to both questions. All you can do is set the glow time to the minimum 5 seconds.
This sucks! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lovingdvd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BPlayer* 
I just picked up one a couple of days ago after doing a lot of research on competing LCD screen remotes. My biggest concern was being able to insert a delay in a series of commands like my old URC remote. There were some hintss on the web on how to fake this activity. I have been successful in creating a sequence to simulate a commercial skip on my SA8300HD PVR (FFx4, n seconds delay, play).


Let me know if you need the details.
I have a URC remote along with the Harmony One. It is so frustrating to see all the limitations that the Harmony One has in comparison to the programming flexibility in the URC.


----------



## stang03

Lots of good info here.


I have an LG 5400 LED tv, and I cannot get my inputs to work right for anything. I can get one right but switching activities does nothing.


I have my dish on HDMI1 and my PS3 on HDMI2....in the settings of both the input is correct. When pushing "watch dish" it goes to the correct settings, when i go to "ps3" its changes over, but when going back to "watch dish" it stays on the HDMI2...


Any ideas? this is becoming a real headache! i have worked on this all day!


Just now I had everything off, pushed watch dish, and it was on HDMI2....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19637568
> 
> 
> I have a URC remote along with the Harmony One. It is so frustrating to see all the limitations that the Harmony One has in comparison to the programming flexibility in the URC.



The two remote use a completely different approach/architecture to implementing any sort of user control. The URC wins hands down on programming flexibility but the HO wins on ease of use by family members after it is setup.


I have all the functions that were implemented via macros on my URC duplicated on the HO, and I am not missing anything so far in my two days of use.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stang03* /forum/post/19637699
> 
> 
> Lots of good info here.
> 
> 
> I have an LG 5400 LED tv, and I cannot get my inputs to work right for anything. I can get one right but switching activities does nothing.
> 
> 
> I have my dish on HDMI1 and my PS3 on HDMI2....in the settings of both the input is correct. When pushing "watch dish" it goes to the correct settings, when i go to "ps3" its changes over, but when going back to "watch dish" it stays on the HDMI2...
> 
> 
> Any ideas? this is becoming a real headache! i have worked on this all day!
> 
> 
> Just now I had everything off, pushed watch dish, and it was on HDMI2....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!



Just a wild guess but it sound like the LG is missing the input change command, particularly when it is starting from being off. Try increasing the Power On Delay and/or Inter-key Delay for the TV. These sttings are located under Devices, TV, Settings, and Adjust the delays.


----------



## stang03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19638042
> 
> 
> Just a wild guess but it sound like the LG is missing the input change command, particularly when it is starting from being off. Try increasing the Power On Delay and/or Inter-key Delay for the TV. These sttings are located under Devices, TV, Settings, and Adjust the delays.



The thing is that it will go to HDMI2, but when going to "watch dish" it wont switch back over to HDMI1....


----------



## n0s4atu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19636084
> 
> 
> I just picked up one a couple of days ago after doing a lot of research on competing LCD screen remotes. My biggest concern was being able to insert a delay in a series of commands like my old URC remote. There were some hintss on the web on how to fake this activity. I have been successful in creating a sequence to simulate a commercial skip on my SA8300HD PVR (FFx4, n seconds delay, play).
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need the details.



Yeah I'd love to know the details. With the long boot up time for my Philips, and the ridiculous behavior of the Moto DCX 3400, inserting a delay to make the Soundbar wait until the TV is on and ready is the only way I have come up with to keep the Moto box from reverting to 480p.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19638229
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd love to know the details. With the long boot up time for my Philips, and the ridiculous behavior of the Moto DCX 3400, inserting a delay to make the Soundbar wait until the TV is on and ready is the only way I have come up with to keep the Moto box from reverting to 480p.



The solution might be to change the sequence in which devices are turned on and make the Philips the first device. Then increase the Power ON Delay time for the Philips to a large enough so that it is ready before the Moto is turned on.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stang03* /forum/post/19638201
> 
> 
> The thing is that it will go to HDMI2, but when going to "watch dish" it wont switch back over to HDMI1....



Something is wrong somewhere. Try recreating the Activity for the "watch dish" to see it that helps. Do you have any other activities and does switching to them and then back to "watch dish" work?


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stang03* /forum/post/19637699
> 
> 
> Lots of good info here.
> 
> 
> I have an LG 5400 LED tv, and I cannot get my inputs to work right for anything. I can get one right but switching activities does nothing.
> 
> 
> I have my dish on HDMI1 and my PS3 on HDMI2....in the settings of both the input is correct. When pushing "watch dish" it goes to the correct settings, when i go to "ps3" its changes over, but when going back to "watch dish" it stays on the HDMI2...
> 
> 
> Any ideas? this is becoming a real headache! i have worked on this all day!
> 
> 
> Just now I had everything off, pushed watch dish, and it was on HDMI2....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!



I see that you specified here your devices and connections.

Maybe you should try using "Troubleshoot" option for the "Watch dish" activity or, if you feel confident, Settings -> Review the settings for this Activity -> Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity -> Save .... etc.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19636084
> 
> 
> I just picked up one a couple of days ago after doing a lot of research on competing LCD screen remotes. My biggest concern was being able to insert a delay in a series of commands like my old URC remote. There were some hintss on the web on how to fake this activity. I have been successful in creating a sequence to simulate a commercial skip on my SA8300HD PVR (FFx4, n seconds delay, play).
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need the details.



I'd like to know how you "faked" this command. I use an HD3800 also and would like to make a 30 sec. advance.


----------



## n0s4atu

Ok, after 1 hour and 47 mins on the phone with customer support, passed from a level 1 to a level 2 and then on to a 3 or whatever they call it above 2. I can finally simply press "Watch TV" and everything happens as it should.


The problem is the Motorola DCX 3400-M as far as I can tell. I leave it on now all the time, because turning it off, the 1080i reverts to 480p and the only fix is to physically go up to the box and press the "Format" button 2 times.


I have my PS3, Xbox and Cable box fed into my Sony HT CT350 Soundbar via HDMI, with an additional optical out for the Cable Box (not sure if this is even necessary or productive). Then a single HDMI out to the TV. The TV will also have an RCA Digital from it into the CT350 to make the soundbar produce sound for the Wii, VuDu, etc.


The only solution I could find to have the cable box not revert to 480p was to have the box stay on 24/7, which I did with the old one, so that was fine. The problem was that if you turn the soundbar on before the TV, I got a DV1 message flash on the box and it reverted to 480p. So, I have to turn the Philips 55PFL5705DV/F7 on before the Sony CT350. The TV takes 24 seconds to boot up and show a picture or in this case a "no signal". Turning the Soundbar on before it completely boots up, will result in the DV1 message and revert the 1080i back to 480p.


Long story short, I needed a 30 second delay put in between when the TV started to turn on and the reciever tried to turn on. I told them this in the first minute, but it took them 1 hour and 47 minutes to finally do it, which makes everything function as it should.


On the bright side, the very nice CS rep informed me that if anyone else had this same issue, they should refer to my Incident Number, so that the tech they are dealing with will speed things along and just put the stupid 30 second pause in, without the hassle (you may need less than 30 seconds, count it off and tell them).


So, here is my incident number incase anyone ever needs it or hopefully it'll show up in a google search, because when I searched there were loads of issues with the Moto DCX 3400: Incident Number 101214-000619.


Sorry for rambling, but someone somewhere might be spared all that wait time.


And BPlayer, definitely share with us how you inserted your delay. I was able to change some of the "ms" numbers in the delays, but they didn't seem to do much and definitely didn't do anything when I tried inserting 30000ms for the CT 350.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/19640369
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how you "faked" this command. I use an HD3800 also and would like to make a 30 sec. advance.



Implementing a skip of n-seconds on an 8300HD PVR


The steps to be simulated are:

- FF key x4

- wait for n-seconds

- Play


The final result of the following steps will be to create a "sequence" which is assigned to the Skip Forward button on the remote to perform the above steps.


The "sequence" consists of

- a learned raw command which contains the FF key pressed 4 times

- a command issued to dummy device (this simulates the timed delay)

- play command to end the fast forward


It seems involved, but it the end result is worth the effort.


Step 1 - Define a Dummy Device

- From the Device tab select Add Device (it will be a dummy device, and could be anything)

- Device = Home Automation, Light Controller

- Manufacturer = ABB

- Model = 6010-500

- Complete the process


Step 2 - Adjust the key delay for the Dummy device:

- Go to the newly created device and select Settings

- Click on Adjust power settings, and select "There are no power buttons...."

- Click on Adjust the delays, and change the Inter-Device Delay to 400

- Click on Rename this device, and change to "PVR FF Delay"


Step 3 - Learn the IR command to perform an FF x4:

- Select the Device tab, and select the PVR

- Click on Learn IR, scroll to the bottom to "Learn a New Command:"

- Change the name MyNewCommand to FFFF Skip

- Click Learn New Command

- Click Done

- Click on Settings

- Learn the "skip" button from the PVR remote

- Click Custom, scroll to the bottom

- Click on the FFFF Skip, and select Learn Raw

- Relearn the "skip" button from the remote, but press it 4 times (may have to redo this to get it right)

- Click Done


Step 4 - add the Dummy device to the Watch TV activity

- Select Settings, and Review settings for this Activity

- Select Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices

- Add the PVF FF Delay device


Step 5 - Create the skip sequence

- Select the Activities tab, and select Customize Buttons for the activity associated with the PVR

- Click on Add Sequence

- Specify a name, e.g., PVR Skip

- Device = PVR, Command = FFFF Skip

- Device = PVF FF Delay, Command = 10Down/Off (or any other key)

- Device = PVR, Command = Play

- Click Done

- Scroll down the Standard buttons to Skip Forward

- Select Device = Sequence, Command = FFFF Skip

- Click Done


Step 6 - download the configuration to the remote and test

If the Skip Forward does not produce four skips - redo the Learn Raw in Step 3

If the skip is too long or too short - change the Inter-Device Delay in Step 2


----------



## lorjam

Since manufacturers use the same codes for many models across product lines, am I correct in thinking my One will not be able to tell the difference between two different Onkyo AVR models in the same room?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19641834
> 
> 
> Ok, after 1 hour and 47 mins on the phone with customer support, passed from a level 1 to a level 2 and then on to a 3 or whatever they call it above 2. I can finally simply press "Watch TV" and everything happens as it should.
> 
> 
> The problem is the Motorola DCX 3400-M as far as I can tell. I leave it on now all the time, because turning it off, the 1080i reverts to 480p and the only fix is to physically go up to the box and press the "Format" button 2 times.
> 
> 
> I have my PS3, Xbox and Cable box fed into my Sony HT CT350 Soundbar via HDMI, with an additional optical out for the Cable Box (not sure if this is even necessary or productive). Then a single HDMI out to the TV. The TV will also have an RCA Digital from it into the CT350 to make the soundbar produce sound for the Wii, VuDu, etc.
> 
> 
> The only solution I could find to have the cable box not revert to 480p was to have the box stay on 24/7, which I did with the old one, so that was fine. The problem was that if you turn the soundbar on before the TV, I got a DV1 message flash on the box and it reverted to 480p. So, I have to turn the Philips 55PFL5705DV/F7 on before the Sony CT350. The TV takes 24 seconds to boot up and show a picture or in this case a "no signal". Turning the Soundbar on before it completely boots up, will result in the DV1 message and revert the 1080i back to 480p.
> 
> 
> Long story short, I needed a 30 second delay put in between when the TV started to turn on and the reciever tried to turn on. I told them this in the first minute, but it took them 1 hour and 47 minutes to finally do it, which makes everything function as it should.
> 
> 
> On the bright side, the very nice CS rep informed me that if anyone else had this same issue, they should refer to my Incident Number, so that the tech they are dealing with will speed things along and just put the stupid 30 second pause in, without the hassle (you may need less than 30 seconds, count it off and tell them).
> 
> 
> So, here is my incident number incase anyone ever needs it or hopefully it'll show up in a google search, because when I searched there were loads of issues with the Moto DCX 3400: Incident Number 101214-000619.
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling, but someone somewhere might be spared all that wait time.
> 
> 
> And BPlayer, definitely share with us how you inserted your delay. I was able to change some of the "ms" numbers in the delays, but they didn't seem to do much and definitely didn't do anything when I tried inserting 30000ms for the CT 350.



Is there a reason why you wanted to turn off the DCX-3400? I leave mine on all the time. Always have. Just makes everything so much easier and no downside to having it on that I can see. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19642354
> 
> 
> Implementing a skip of n-seconds on an 8300HD PVR
> 
> 
> The steps to be simulated are:...



Thanks so much for this. Although I do not have that PVR or a need for FFx4, your overview gives me the basic premise behind how to create custom sequences that extend beyond 5 keys (by using learn raw and learning more than one code per button).


The thing I didn't get before was that I thought I'd have to override one of my real buttons with the learned code. But from your walk-thru I see the trick is to create a dummy device and stick the learned raw data on that device. Nice trick!


The one thing I was unclear of in your walk-thru was this - why did you need to learn the code to one key and then learn raw? Why not just learn raw from the beginning?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/19642933
> 
> 
> Since manufacturers use the same codes for many models across product lines, am I correct in thinking my One will not be able to tell the difference between two different Onkyo AVR models in the same room?



Some Onkyo AVRs have multi-channel remotes to get around this issue. If yours do, you can convince the One to send two different sets of codes. Whether this will be easy or hard depends on whether the secondary code sets are already in the Harmony database.


----------



## n0s4atu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19643021
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why you wanted to turn off the DCX-3400? I leave mine on all the time. Always have. Just makes everything so much easier and no downside to having it on that I can see. Glad you got it sorted out.



I was just trying every combination of things on and off in different orders to see what I could do to keep the 1080i setting from reverting to 480p. I always left the previous model on, but if it would have helped keep the setting I'd have shut it off. In the end leaving it on was the only way to ensure it didn't revert, in conjunction with the other steps.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19643118
> 
> 
> Some Onkyo AVRs have multi-channel remotes to get around this issue. If yours do, you can convince the One to send two different sets of codes. Whether this will be easy or hard depends on whether the secondary code sets are already in the Harmony database.



Thanks. I know my Oppo 83SE and 95 work that way, but I was not sure about Onkyo AVRs. Looks like a call to customer support is in order before I order the second AVR. I may have to change from a Onkyo to a Denon.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19643028
> 
> 
> The one thing I was unclear of in your walk-thru was this - why did you need to learn the code to one key and then learn raw? Why not just learn raw from the beginning?



This is a quirk with the s/w. It does not provide the option for entering Raw command when capturing a new IR command. This can only be done with the Custom option for an existing command via the Learn Raw rather than just Learn.


----------



## TitusTroy

my 90 day free tech support window has closed and I'm plainning on buying a new TV which needs to have the power-on delay programmed back into it again by Level 2...does anyone know how much they charge for tech support after the 90 days?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19645217
> 
> 
> my 90 day free tech support window has closed and I'm plainning on buying a new TV which needs to have the power-on delay programmed back into it again by Level 2...does anyone know how much they charge for tech support after the 90 days?



Actually you bring up a really good point I hadn't considered before. Normally I figure 90 days is enough for me to have everything set up and be over the learning curve so I should not need their assistance beyond 90 days.


However I now recall that their level 3 has to be involved to program more advance things, like if you should ever need hex codes or advanced sequences etc. So now they will charge me for this beyond 90 days? Maybe it is done at no cost if you send the requests by email?


Its frustrating enough that their software lacks the programming flexibility for us to do more advanced things ourselves, but the thought of having to pay them to do this just adds to that.


----------



## n0s4atu

Ok, so my new Philips has a "NET TV" button, which I added to the TV Device in the additional buttons section. Works great. I also added that as an additional button on the "Watch TV" section. What I didn't factor in was that for regularly watching tv, my receiver is on Sat/Cable, but when I want to go into "NET TV" and watch a Netflix, VuDu, etc, I need the Reveiver to go to "Video".


I attempted to create a sequence so that the additional button "NET TV" Selects the TV, then NET TV. That all worked fine, brought up the menu, but I followed that with A/V receiver "inputVideo" and it failed to execute that.


Also, even when I forced it manually, by going into the reciever and selecting "Video" I then realized my regular "watch TV" buttons were still there, which made it still control the PVR and once I'm in the NET TV section of the actual TV, I need the TV's directional buttons to make selections.


Would it simply be better to create a new Activity called "NET TV" rather than a button. So that I can tell it to Press that button to start, switch the A/V receiver to "Video" and then set the buttons to be the ones from the TV?


I'm thinking that's the easiest way to do it, but thought I'd check in the everyone here since I am still getting used to the H1.


Thanks all.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yes, that is the way that i would do it...


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that's the easiest way to do it, but thought I'd check in the everyone here since I am still getting used to the H1.
> 
> 
> Thanks all.



Even if the devices used are the same, since the functions performed are quite different, you are better off to create a separate activity.


----------



## Raddle

I must be missing a step. I added my IRLinc Controller as a device. I changed the device to one that "doesn't have an on/off button." Before I start any activities, I can select the device and turn my lights on and off just like I want. I tried adding it to one activity and added soft buttons for the lights. When I start that activity, the buttons don't do anything. If I select the light controller device during the activity, the buttons in the device don't work either. If I start an activity that I haven't added the light controller to, the buttons in the device don't work. I tried changing the device to one that has an on/off button. Now when I start the activity that includes the light controller, the lights come on automatically but I still can't control them.


Ideas?


Edit: I moved the controller from my surge suppressor to an unfiltered wall outlet. Now everything works fine! I can control my lights with my Harmony One. I added soft buttons to every activity.


----------



## Raddle

I must have killed the thread!


----------



## Hotkey

Yep we were only allowed 7605!


----------



## n0s4atu

Ok, I've got all my activities set up like I want them (I think).


I now have an issue though, when I hit the main power off button on the harmony one, it turns my TV off first, then my receiver. I'm guessing, because that's the order they are powered on in. Is there a way to tell it in which order to turn them off? Because of the stupid Moto DCX 3400 cable box, if the receiver is powered off after the tv it again reverts back to 480p and will not switch back without physically pushing the button.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19660211
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got all my activities set up like I want them (I think).
> 
> 
> I now have an issue though, when I hit the main power off button on the harmony one, it turns my TV off first, then my receiver. I'm guessing, because that's the order they are powered on in. Is there a way to tell it in which order to turn them off? Because of the stupid Moto DCX 3400 cable box, if the receiver is powered off after the tv it again reverts back to 480p and will not switch back without physically pushing the button.



Why not leave the cable box on all the time? I know that may be a thought that sometimes seems unreasonable, but the box is really on all the time anyway so that it can respond to your commands AND so that it records everything you've asked it to record, and to receive updates to the program schedules. Even the disk is spinning all the time.


But when you turn it off a light goes off on the unit, it does not keep recording and saving the most recent 20 minutes of whatever channel it was on, and in your case it creates the resolution problem.


There may be other advantages to leaving it on that I've forgotten. It was a long time ago when I first got a cable DVR that people on AVS convinced me of the advantages of just leaving the DVR on all the time and we've done it ever since.


Bernie


----------



## Cortiz

Guys, is it possible to program a PIP on and off button for a Sony Blu-ray player? are these codes available?


Thanks

Jr


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/19660722
> 
> 
> Guys, is it possible to program a PIP on and off button for a Sony Blu-ray player? are these codes available?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jr



Shouldn't you be able to see the codes available to you once you plug in the model number? If it is available from that model you should be able to.


----------



## ccotenj

@Bernie...


I believe that he is leaving the cable box on (at least that's the way I read his post)...


my somewhat thought out guess about what the cause is...










what he's running into is that when the tv turns off and breaks the handshake, the avr tries to re-establish it (before getting turned off itself) with the source... in all likelihood, the cable box is misinterpreting the edid from the avr, and is forcing itself into 480...


sadly, that doesnt solve the problem, only identifies it...










I don't remember if you can change turn off sequence.


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/19660754
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be able to see the codes available to you once you plug in the model number? If it is available from that model you should be able to.




I don't have the remote yet. I am thinking of buying it, and the PIP is one of the codes I would like to be able to program.


Thx


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/19661467
> 
> 
> I don't have the remote yet. I am thinking of buying it, and the PIP is one of the codes I would like to be able to program.
> 
> 
> Thx



The Logitech database includes codes for all or nearly all of the features of all kinds of equipment, and you can choose to have PIP displayed on the touch screen when you're using the Sony player. However, if by some chance the Logitech database does not include the PIP button for your player, the Harmony remote can "learn" the code from the Sony remote.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19660211
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got all my activities set up like I want them (I think).
> 
> 
> I now have an issue though, when I hit the main power off button on the harmony one, it turns my TV off first, then my receiver. I'm guessing, because that's the order they are powered on in. Is there a way to tell it in which order to turn them off? Because of the stupid Moto DCX 3400 cable box, if the receiver is powered off after the tv it again reverts back to 480p and will not switch back without physically pushing the button.



The power off sequence is the same as the power on sequence, and there is no option to change it.


However, here is trick that should allow you do what you want.


1. Define a dummy device which will be added into the Watch TV activity and be the first device in the power on sequence.

2. On the dummy device, "learn" the power on command to be anything insignificant, and "learn" the power off command to be the power off command of your receiver.

3. In the device for you receiver and "learn" a new power off command to be anything insignificant.


With this trick the receiver will be tuned on with its normal command, and the dummy device will be a do nothing. When you power down, the dummy device, as the first device, will issue the power off for the receiver.


If you have a separate "learning remote", you can teach it the discrete power-off code for the receiver, and then use that to teach the Harmony for the dummy device power off. Otherwise just use the power on/off key from the receivers remote.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0s4atu* /forum/post/19660211
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got all my activities set up like I want them (I think).
> 
> 
> I now have an issue though, when I hit the main power off button on the harmony one, it turns my TV off first, then my receiver. I'm guessing, because that's the order they are powered on in. Is there a way to tell it in which order to turn them off? Because of the stupid Moto DCX 3400 cable box, if the receiver is powered off after the tv it again reverts back to 480p and will not switch back without physically pushing the button.



Why not just change the options in the Harmony to not have it power on or off the STB? Just leave it on all the time. That's what many of us do. I think when its off its just a soft off anyway. I've had the DCX3400 and the few generations before it - always kept them on - simplifies everything.


----------



## n0s4atu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19660799
> 
> 
> @Bernie...
> 
> 
> I believe that he is leaving the cable box on (at least that's the way I read his post)...
> 
> 
> my somewhat thought out guess about what the cause is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he's running into is that when the tv turns off and breaks the handshake, the avr tries to re-establish it (before getting turned off itself) with the source... in all likelihood, the cable box is misinterpreting the edid from the avr, and is forcing itself into 480...
> 
> 
> sadly, that doesnt solve the problem, only identifies it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if you can change turn off sequence.



Yes, I am leaving the cable box on and I think you hit the nail on the head in terms of what's going on. I set up a sequence button that will now turn of the receiver and then turn off the tv, but then I have to cover the front of the remote and press the main off button, so that it will be ready the next time someone wants to watch. Seems kind of silly to have to do that.


I may just try taking all the HDMI inputs and feeding them into the tv instead of the soundbar and then just have the RCA Coax out to the soundbar, but I don't know how this will impact the sound.


----------



## n0s4atu

Ok, I finally was able to find a EFC code for the format button on Moto DCX3400-M. I programmed that EFC code into the Comcast remote, then fed it into the H1 under the PVR tab. Took that and created a "Format" sequence for the "Watch TV" activity and added it as a custom button. Tomorrow I will play with everything and see if I need to add that in upon start up, just so everything ends up at 1080i when I begin watching tv.


*Here's the EFC code for "format" by the way 00109. If anyone wants or needs the commands for programming that into the Comcast remote, they can be found here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11675 under Assign Advanced EFC Code (one device).


Hopefully that will finally get everything working the way I want/need it to.


----------



## lorjam

Is anyone using a IR remote controlled A/C outlet and how is it working out? I have mono-block amps hooked to a power strip and would like to be able to use my One to turn them on and off.


----------



## mdavej

Works fine ... unless you're the same guy who posted about having 30Amp load. In that case, you'll need a heavy duty industrial contactor and some relays.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19668895
> 
> 
> Works fine ... unless you're the same guy who posted about having 30Amp load. In that case, you'll need a heavy duty industrial contactor and some relays.



30 amp load? What kind of monster amps is he running? I'm just running 3X200 across the front and 2X125 for the surrounds.


----------



## davehale

Netflix as an Activity,

Can I set up an activity-"Watch Netflix" whereas the Device (Oppo-93) turns on and then goes directly to "Home" on the remote? This is a prime way to do it if it can be done


Currently I get to Netflix from Activities>Watch DVD> hit Devices> scroll to the soft Home button >hit "Home" then >scroll down and hit Enter.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19652306
> 
> 
> I must be missing a step. I added my IRLinc Controller as a device. I changed the device to one that "doesn't have an on/off button." Before I start any activities, I can select the device and turn my lights on and off just like I want. I tried adding it to one activity and added soft buttons for the lights. When I start that activity, the buttons don't do anything. If I select the light controller device during the activity, the buttons in the device don't work either. If I start an activity that I haven't added the light controller to, the buttons in the device don't work. I tried changing the device to one that has an on/off button. Now when I start the activity that includes the light controller, the lights come on automatically but I still can't control them.
> 
> 
> Ideas?



You should add the IRLinc to all your activities to be able to control it.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19669761
> 
> 
> Netflix as an Activity,
> 
> Can I set up an activity-"Watch Netflix" whereas the Device (Oppo-93) turns on and then goes directly to "Home" on the remote? This is a prime way to do it if it can be done
> 
> 
> Currently I get to Netflix from Activities>Watch DVD> hit Devices> scroll to the soft Home button >hit "Home" then >scroll down and hit Enter.



You may be able to do this with a custom action performed when the activity starts.


Create a new activity with all your devices. At the Review Activities step, select "Yes, but I want to add more control..". Select Next a few times until you get to Custom Activities. Then add the Actions (multiple steps) that you want to perform.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/19669698
> 
> 
> 30 amp load? What kind of monster amps is he running? I'm just running 3X200 across the front and 2X125 for the surrounds.



I bet the all the lights in his neighborhood dim when he cranks that baby up.


I think X10 appliance switches and similar from Insteon, etc. are rated at 15A or 20A. I use those with an IR543 to interface with harmony, mainly for holiday lights instead of an amp. There are lots of ebay sellers with X10 stuff that's really cheap.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19669761
> 
> 
> Netflix as an Activity,
> 
> Can I set up an activity-"Watch Netflix" whereas the Device (Oppo-93) turns on and then goes directly to "Home" on the remote? This is a prime way to do it if it can be done
> 
> 
> Currently I get to Netflix from Activities>Watch DVD> hit Devices> scroll to the soft Home button >hit "Home" then >scroll down and hit Enter.



In addition to the advice that BPlayer gave, you may want to add the Home function to your Activity soft keys. The scroll down and Enter keys are probably already setup within the Activity. You can put any device command on the keys for an Activity and that is a good idea for any commonly used functions. Then you, or your family, don't need to go into Device mode.


----------



## davehale

Thanks BPlayer,

That did the trick. Since the Oppo -93 is a little slow in its tartup sequence, I added 2 (10 sec) IR delays before the "Home" button. Works perfectly. Thanks again

-Dave


----------



## zenmaster1978

I haven't read all 255 pages of this thread but I was wondering how to go about this or if it is even possible. I have a cable box and TV in my bedroom. Pre Harmony One I would set the sleep timer on my TV then set the sleep timer on my Cable Box. One would go off right after the other. Now, on my Harmony Remote I have having trouble doing this. I set up keys to open the menu for the TV and Cable Box but I can't navigate the TV menu because the navigation buttons control the Cable Box so I can't even get to the sleep timer function on the TV. Anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Olbi

You can try adding two sequences: one to put the TV to sleep and the other to put the cable box to sleep. Then you can assign them to buttons.


----------



## Tonypaul

I've read about 10% of the posts on this thread, and searched 'Harmony One battery problems", but I have not seen any posts about the swollen battery causing the remote to not work. After replacing the very swollen battery (at 13 months) the remote screen lights up and stay white, but does nothing else. Usually after a reboot the screen will display a logitech logo and other info, with this one zip. Any one else have this problem?


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonypaul* /forum/post/19679928
> 
> 
> I've read about 10% of the posts on this thread, and searched 'Harmony One battery problems", but I have not seen any posts about the swollen battery causing the remote to not work. After replacing the very swollen battery (at 13 months) the remote screen lights up and stay white, but does nothing else. Usually after a reboot the screen will display a logitech logo and other info, with this one zip. Any one else have this problem?



You mean like this?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post18950601


----------



## Tonypaul

Thanks palmfish,


yes similar, except that none of the soft or hard buttons send any commands. Since the remote is out of warranty, I'm SOL. What I was fishing for, before I call Logitech support, was to ascertain if this is common problem. Looks like it is not to be. although, the swollen battery does seem to be somewhat common, and may have been the contributing factor to the failure of my remote. Think "class action".


----------



## mrevo

Hi guys,


I have a problem with the One.

When I do my setup for Denon avr-3310, Sony Tv and Comcast DVR Motorola DTC3412 I

The setup asks if I use the volume from the TV or the Receiver, but does not ask if I use the one from the DVR. So the problem is that I only can change volume when I have the Harmony One in TV or Receiver, but then need to change back to the DVR to keep using it. In the menu for setup I can find the spot for the DVR volume but is empty, there is no choice for actual volume.

I understand the DVR does not have volume control, but its remote allows to program it for the tv. So after spending $149 I find myself using the comcast remote more oftfen than the harmony. it even starts all three devices with one click too







...

maybe I'm also not using the full capavilities of the Harmony? any video links for ideas?

Thanks


Dan


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrevo* /forum/post/19685905
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have a problem with the One.
> 
> When I do my setup for Denon avr-3310, Sony Tv and Comcast DVR Motorola DTC3412 I
> 
> The setup asks if I use the volume from the TV or the Receiver, but does not ask if I use the one from the DVR. So the problem is that I only can change volume when I have the Harmony One in TV or Receiver, but then need to change back to the DVR to keep using it. In the menu for setup I can find the spot for the DVR volume but is empty, there is no choice for actual volume.
> 
> I understand the DVR does not have volume control, but its remote allows to program it for the tv. So after spending $149 I find myself using the comcast remote more oftfen than the harmony. it even starts all three devices with one click too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> maybe I'm also not using the full capavilities of the Harmony? any video links for ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dan



You should be able to map the volume keys for the Watch TV activity so that they control your receiver volume, while the other keys such as up/down/left/right/select/menu etc still control your DVR, no?


----------



## mrevo

ok, the issue is two fold.

when clicking wath tv, the default has the buttons for the DVR, and volume works for the tv, however the buttons on the screen for the dvr are minimal and will need to be added/customized.

The real issue is that to have all the functionality of the dvr, I end up switching from Watch TV to the device dvr, and is there that the volume can not be changed and has nothing assigned to it).

True I need more programming time with it and with watch tv should be enough, the remote should be able the be programmed as we want.


----------



## mdavej

You are confused about activities and devices. Device mode only has commands for a single device, i.e., your DVR. So it's impossible to add TV volume to your DVR device (without learning). Activity mode has commands for all devices in that activity. The idea is to put all the devices and commands you need into activities so you never have to use device mode. If there are certain commands you need from device mode, just add them to your activities via customize buttons. So just add all the DVR commands you use to your Watch TV activity.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrevo* /forum/post/19686607
> 
> 
> ok, the issue is two fold.
> 
> when clicking wath tv, the default has the buttons for the DVR, and volume works for the tv, however the buttons on the screen for the dvr are minimal and will need to be added/customized.
> 
> The real issue is that to have all the functionality of the dvr, I end up switching from Watch TV to the device dvr, and is there that the volume can not be changed and has nothing assigned to it).
> 
> True I need more programming time with it and with watch tv should be enough, the remote should be able the be programmed as we want.



Let me expand on the good advice that others have given to you.


You may find it simpler at this point to Delete your Watch TV activity and start over. Or you can modify your existing TV Activity but it may be more complicated to do that. OR you can create a new, additional TV Activity called something like TV2 until you see how it should work. Then you can always delete the one that isn't working correctly and rename the one that does work correctly.


You should have already told the Harmony about your Devices: the TV, the Receiver, and the DVR.


Create an Activity for watching TV and tell it that it uses those three Devices. When asked, tell it that the Volume is controlled by the Receiver. If you are asked which Device controls the channels, choose the DVR. Most of us leave the DVR on all the time and you should tell the Harmony to do that.


That is it! Done! Congratulations!


Now, when your family chooses Watch TV the TV should turn on, the Receiver should turn on, The TV and the Receiver should select the correct inputs and modes. The Volume controls should work the Receiver. The Channel buttons should work the DVR. The Menu button should control the DVR. The Up, Down, Left, Right buttons should control the DVR. Sae for the fast forward and reverse, and skip ahead and skip back buttons on the remote. Your family should never need to use the Device button!


If someone somehow turns off one of the devices by touching the actual box, or something else is out of sync, just have them press the Help button on the Harmony and respond to the questions. It will get things straightened out and calls for you to provide technical support will diminish greatly.


After that is working satisfactorily you will want to fo back into the Harmony software and setup Favorite channels in your Harmony. You can download logos for each of those channels from http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/wat...ory=harmonyOne . Your family will think you're a genius.


----------



## northwest

(I posted this in one of the Denon forums and was pointed here; I hope I'm in the right spot now.)


I'm stumped by a problem that my parents are having with their Denon AVR-889. They are not technically inclined so it falls so to me to try and fix this. When I set the machine up for them, it worked fine, and it worked fine for many months after that. Then something changed - no one knows what - and the Denon would give only picture and not sound at start up.


The problem is easily fixed by restarting the Denon manually. Then everything is fine. They use a Logitech Harmony 880 remote to start the system. I've tried changing the timing of the remote's signals, and gone into the labyrinth of the Denon's menus to no avail.


I'm not bad with these things most of the time but in this case I don't have a clear picture of what I'm looking for. My hunch is still that the remote's start signals are either too fast or too slow resulting in the HDMI handshake is flaky on the audio side (just a guess).


Can anyone here advise me if this is a good place to start looking or am I barking up the wrong tree?


If something was altered in the Denon AVR, what is most likely?


----------



## mrevo

Hi,

As I said before, and thanks to the responses, I can use watch tv, using the volume, only now I need to add the other functions I use.

thanks


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *northwest* /forum/post/19688594
> 
> 
> (I posted this in one of the Denon forums and was pointed here; I hope I'm in the right spot now.)
> 
> 
> I'm stumped by a problem that my parents are having with their Denon AVR-889. They are not technically inclined so it falls so to me to try and fix this. When I set the machine up for them, it worked fine, and it worked fine for many months after that. Then something changed - no one knows what - and the Denon would give only picture and not sound at start up.
> 
> 
> The problem is easily fixed by restarting the Denon manually. Then everything is fine. They use a Logitech Harmony 880 remote to start the system. I've tried changing the timing of the remote's signals, and gone into the labyrinth of the Denon's menus to no avail.
> 
> 
> I'm not bad with these things most of the time but in this case I don't have a clear picture of what I'm looking for. My hunch is still that the remote's start signals are either too fast or too slow resulting in the HDMI handshake is flaky on the audio side (just a guess).
> 
> 
> Can anyone here advise me if this is a good place to start looking or am I barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> 
> If something was altered in the Denon AVR, what is most likely?



If you load theLogitec software into your computer and then plug in the 880 you can go through the "settings" for the remote. One of the questions in the setup is "should the 880 send the audio to the 889 or to the TV.


The Denon willl pass the audio signal or trap it for it's own use


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19673017
> 
> 
> Thanks BPlayer,
> 
> That did the trick. Since the Oppo -93 is a little slow in its tartup sequence, I added 2 (10 sec) IR delays before the "Home" button. Works perfectly. Thanks again
> 
> -Dave



That may have done the trick, but you should add the HOME button as a custom button/soft button to your "watch Netflix activity" (using the Oppo blu-ray). Then you have it available when using the Oppo 93 (without going back to device mode).


In fact, you should add every button that you may use with the Oppo 93 to your activity that uses it -- whether watch Netflix; watch DVD or watch Blu-ray.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *northwest* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (I posted this in one of the Denon forums and was pointed here; I hope I'm in the right spot now.)
> 
> 
> I'm stumped by a problem that my parents are having with their Denon AVR-889. They are not technically inclined so it falls so to me to try and fix this. When I set the machine up for them, it worked fine, and it worked fine for many months after that. Then something changed - no one knows what - and the Denon would give only picture and not sound at start up.
> 
> 
> The problem is easily fixed by restarting the Denon manually. Then everything is fine. They use a Logitech Harmony 880 remote to start the system. I've tried changing the timing of the remote's signals, and gone into the labyrinth of the Denon's menus to no avail.
> 
> 
> I'm not bad with these things most of the time but in this case I don't have a clear picture of what I'm looking for. My hunch is still that the remote's start signals are either too fast or too slow resulting in the HDMI handshake is flaky on the audio side (just a guess).
> 
> 
> Can anyone here advise me if this is a good place to start looking or am I barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> 
> If something was altered in the Denon AVR, what is most likely?



I do the same for my parents. I bought them a Harmony one and a Denon 590. Worked great for about eight months and then got flaky with the audio. It ended up being a failure of the Denon. They got it fixed under warranty( I can't recall what the repair was) and now it all works great again.


----------



## pbarach

I have had a Harmony One for over a year, and it's been working flawlessly. I have a new AV receiver coming. Undoubtedly some of the sequences for various activities (cable TV, DVD, listening to CD's) are going to be different, as well as the IR codes. So am I better off deleting all the activities and starting from scratch, or just deleting the old receiver and adding the new one into the current activities?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19691754
> 
> 
> I have a new AV receiver coming. Undoubtedly some of the sequences for various activities (cable TV, DVD, listening to CD's) are going to be different, as well as the IR codes. So am I better off deleting all the activities and starting from scratch, or just deleting the old receiver and adding the new one into the current activities?



You're better off adding the new receiver and modifying the activities to use it. Once you've edited all the activities, the old receiver will be orphaned, but still in the remote. When you're 100% sure the new receiver is working perfectly, you can then delete the old receiver from the Harmony.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19693298
> 
> 
> You're better off adding the new receiver and modifying the activities to use it.



Thanks for the advice. I'll try it your way (receiver arrived).


----------



## davehale

Thanks Ceaser1 for more input. I am new at this but I dont follow your idea.

Currently I push 1 button "Watch Netflix" and the Netflix Instant Que is ready after all the automatic commands are sent. Is there a more elegant approach? Could you explain more about ...then you have it available when using the -93 Thanks,

-Dave


----------



## caesar1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *davehale* 
Thanks Ceaser1 for more input. I am new at this but I dont follow your idea.

Currently I push 1 button "Watch Netflix" and the Netflix Instant Que is ready after all the automatic commands are sent. Is there a more elegant approach? Could you explain more about ...then you have it available when using the -93 Thanks,

-Dave
I assume that you may want to use the Home button for the Oppo 93 while in the Watch Netflix activity, even after initial start up (you may go away from the home page and need to go back to it, or whatever. (Or while watching a blu-ray, if you set up such an activity, you may want to use the home button when finished with the blu-ray). So for any activity that uses the Oppo 93, simply add the Home button as one of the "soft" buttons (LCD screen buttons). That way you always have access to it when in an activity that is based on using the Oppo 93.


To do that, just choose "customize buttons" for the activity and then choose the additional buttons tab. That gives you all the stuff on the LCD screen to customize for each activity. YOu can add any command from the Oppo.


In other words, you should never have to go into device mode to use a command. You can simply add that command to the remote as used in that activity. That's the real beauty of the Harmony One. You can add commands from ANY device that is part of the activity (not just the Oppo). So you can mix TV commands with Oppo commands (and not need to switch into different devices).


----------



## northwest

Quote:

Originally Posted by *generallee* 
If you load the Logitec software into your computer and then plug in the 880 you can go through the "settings" for the remote. One of the questions in the setup is "should the 880 send the audio to the 889 or to the TV.


The Denon will pass the audio signal or trap it for it's own use
I use a Logitech One and an 880 here, so I'm familiar with the software wizard setup. I'm pretty sure I would have caught that when I tried to fix the issue. That being said, it was a while ago and it's probably worth another look.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## davehale

Thanks Ceaser1,

I will do some experimentation

-Dave


----------



## pbarach

I wanted to use an amplifier for the main channels in my home theater setup, but it has no remote operation (not even one of those "trigger" connections), and the switched outlet on my receiver doesn't handle enough wattage. Is there a device I can plug the amplifier into that will respond to a IR signal from the Harmony One to turn on/off? I don't want to replace the wall outlet, since some of the things connected to it must always remain on (e.g., my DVR).


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19696890
> 
> 
> I wanted to use an amplifier for the main channels in my home theater setup, but it has no remote operation (not even one of those "trigger" connections), and the switched outlet on my receiver doesn't handle enough wattage. Is there a device I can plug the amplifier into that will respond to a IR signal from the Harmony One to turn on/off? I don't want to replace the wall outlet, since some of the things connected to it must always remain on (e.g., my DVR).



I don't know about an IR device for this, but the way I solved this problem was to use a power conditioner with a trigger input and a delayed turn-on high-current outlet.

Panamax , for example, makes such devices. Of course, you'd need a 12v trigger output on your receiver.


----------



## jdonigan

 http://kbase.x10.com/wiki/IR543_Command_Center 


and

http://www.thehomeautomationstore.co...e-modules.html 


(You may find better prices if you search.)


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19696890
> 
> 
> I wanted to use an amplifier for the main channels in my home theater setup, but it has no remote operation (not even one of those "trigger" connections), and the switched outlet on my receiver doesn't handle enough wattage. Is there a device I can plug the amplifier into that will respond to a IR signal from the Harmony One to turn on/off? I don't want to replace the wall outlet, since some of the things connected to it must always remain on (e.g., my DVR).



The vast majority of the products in this space use RF for on/off control rather than IR; so, the H1 is limited.


The only one I found that did IR was a cheap China-manufactured product and had no UL stamp.


If anyone has recommendations for a product that does IR it would be great to post it here....


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19697394
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the products in this space use RF for on/off control rather than IR; so, the H1 is limited.
> 
> 
> The only one I found that did IR was a cheap China-manufactured product and had no UL stamp.
> 
> 
> If anyone has recommendations for a product that does IR it would be great to post it here....



As several have already recommended, an X10 IR543 with an appliance module would work just fine and would be UL listed. I don't switch a power amp with my IR543, but it works very nicely with the H1 and there's no reason that an appliance module would not work for the power amp.


Another option that would not involve IR control at all would be to use a power strip with a current sensing control outlet... plug the AVR/Preamp into the control port and it will switch some of the other outlets in the strip according to whether current is flowing at the control outlet. Here is one example of the type... there are many others available. The one trick with these is to be sure that the

standby current draw of the AVR/Preamp was not high enough to trigger the sensors in the control outlet.


Third option would be a relay controlled outlet that could be switched by the 12V trigger out on the AVR/Preamp, if it has one. If it doesn't have one, a 12VDC wall-wart type power supply could be plugged into the AVR/Preamp switched outlet with the 12 volt output of the supply connected to the control inputs on the switch.


In all cases, it is important that the amplifiers load does not exceed the ratings of the switching device chosen. (Actually, most engineers would recommend that the amp not exceed 80% of the switch's rating.)


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19697592
> 
> 
> As several have already recommended, an X10 IR543 with an appliance module would work just fine and would be UL listed. I don't switch a power amp with my IR543, but it works very nicely with the H1 and there's no reason that an appliance module would not work for the power amp.
> 
> 
> Another option that would not involve IR control at all would be to use a power strip with a current sensing control outlet... plug the AVR/Preamp into the control port and it will switch some of the other outlets in the strip according to whether current is flowing at the control outlet. Here is one example of the type... there are many others available. The one trick with these is to be sure that the
> 
> standby current draw of the AVR/Preamp was not high enough to trigger the sensors in the control outlet.
> 
> 
> Third option would be a relay controlled outlet that could be switched by the 12V trigger out on the AVR/Preamp, if it has one. If it doesn't have one, a 12VDC wall-wart type power supply could be plugged into the AVR/Preamp switched outlet with the 12 volt output of the supply connected to the control inputs on the switch.
> 
> 
> In all cases, it is important that the amplifiers load does not exceed the ratings of the switching device chosen. (Actually, most engineers would recommend that the amp not exceed 80% of the switch's rating.)



I use the smartstrip to power on/off my TV whenever I turn on/off my AVR. It works perfectly.


----------



## indulger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/19681769
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post18950601



I just went through this exact same experience, except I read the email regarding the photo size before I sent in the photo. I had mine since Apr10 and it went bad in October, (only 5 moths old). I was just to preoccupied to deal with it then. My new is in route UPS. Very satisfied with the customer support.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19652306
> 
> 
> I must be missing a step. I added my IRLinc Controller as a device. I changed the device to one that "doesn't have an on/off button." Before I start any activities, I can select the device and turn my lights on and off just like I want. I tried adding it to one activity and added soft buttons for the lights. When I start that activity, the buttons don't do anything. If I select the light controller device during the activity, the buttons in the device don't work either. If I start an activity that I haven't added the light controller to, the buttons in the device don't work. I tried changing the device to one that has an on/off button. Now when I start the activity that includes the light controller, the lights come on automatically but I still can't control them.
> 
> 
> Ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19669817
> 
> 
> You should add the IRLinc to all your activities to be able to control it.



If I understand you correctly, I need to add an IRLinc device and then add that device to all my activities. This is in addition to the IRLinc Controller. I did this and I get the same result. I think I am missing something basic. Can you give me more basic instructions?


----------



## Olbi

You don't have to add the IRLinc as a device more than once, but you should add it to all your activities. Since you have done that you should check that the codes assigned to the soft buttons within the activity are the same as the ones assigned to the IRLinc device.


If the codes are the correct ones and the remote still doesn't work as you want it, you can try two workarounds: add dummy PowerToggle command to the IRLinc device (learn it from an old remote, or learn a "harmless" command as volume up/down from another remote) and configure it on the device as power on and as power off command, or you can learn the codes for the IRLinc as codes for one of your other devices (usually you can use the AVR since normally it will be assigned to all your activities) and then assign the learned codes to the soft buttons.


One other thing that you should check is whether some of your other devices is not causing IR interference and thus preventing the IRLinc from receiving the codes. To check this, you should use your original IRLinc remote and try to control the IRLinc while all your devices are turned on. Start turning them off one by one until the original remote starts working and then check whether the soft buttons work when you are in an activity. If it turns that you have interference problem, you should resolve it before trying any of the workarounds.


Hope this helps.


----------



## shimonmor

Just got a Harmony One and I love it. But I have one question.


Under one of my activities there are those six programmable buttons on the LCD screen...I programmed one to play the SD card (photo slide show) on a Panasonic TC-P42S2 Plasma TV. But it usually takes two buttons to play the slide show: 1. SD Card button, 2. Red button (which is the "play" button). I want the slide show to start with one button push so I programmed the sequence of "SD Card" and "Red Button" as a sequence.


The problem is that after pressing my new "Slide Show" (2 sequence "SD Card" and "Red Button") button, it will only execute the "SD Card" portion. It won't start to play. I think the problem is I need a pause in between the two step sequence because the SD card menu takes about 2 seconds to load and it probably isn't ready for the "Red button". I tried to add the "-" as a step in between the two but that didn't help.


Any way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shimonmor* /forum/post/19700520
> 
> 
> Just got a Harmony One and I love it. But I have one question.
> 
> 
> Under one of my activities there are those six programmable buttons on the LCD screen...I programmed one to play the SD card (photo slide show) on a Panasonic TC-P42S2 Plasma TV. But it usually takes two buttons to play the slide show: 1. SD Card button, 2. Red button (which is the "play" button). I want the slide show to start with one button push so I programmed the sequence of "SD Card" and "Red Button" as a sequence.
> 
> 
> The problem is that after pressing my new "Slide Show" (2 sequence "SD Card" and "Red Button") button, it will only execute the "SD Card" portion. It won't start to play. I think the problem is I need a pause in between the two step sequence because the SD card menu takes about 2 seconds to load and it probably isn't ready for the "Red button". I tried to add the "-" as a step in between the two but that didn't help.
> 
> 
> Any way to do this? Thanks.



There is no option to place a "delay" in between commands for the sequence create. You might try putting some "dead" commands (ones that won't do anything) in the list between the "SD Card" and "Red" to see if you can generate enough delay.....


----------



## shimonmor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19700648
> 
> 
> There is no option to place a "delay" in between commands for the sequence create. You might try putting some "dead" commands (ones that won't do anything) in the list between the "SD Card" and "Red" to see if you can generate enough delay.....



That's a good idea. I'll give it a try and post back my results. Thanks.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19700511
> 
> 
> You don't have to add the IRLinc as a device more than once, but you should add it to all your activities. Since you have done that you should check that the codes assigned to the soft buttons within the activity are the same as the ones assigned to the IRLinc device.
> 
> 
> If the codes are the correct ones and the remote still doesn't work as you want it, you can try two workarounds: add dummy PowerToggle command to the IRLinc device (learn it from an old remote, or learn a "harmless" command as volume up/down from another remote) and configure it on the device as power on and as power off command, or you can learn the codes for the IRLinc as codes for one of your other devices (usually you can use the AVR since normally it will be assigned to all your activities) and then assign the learned codes to the soft buttons.
> 
> 
> One other thing that you should check is whether some of your other devices is not causing IR interference and thus preventing the IRLinc from receiving the codes. To check this, you should use your original IRLinc remote and try to control the IRLinc while all your devices are turned on. Start turning them off one by one until the original remote starts working and then check whether the soft buttons work when you are in an activity. If it turns that you have interference problem, you should resolve it before trying any of the workarounds.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



That was a good tip to try turning on my components one-by-one. My original IRLInc remote works as it is supposed to until I power up my AVR. Of course, I use my AVR in every activity. I searched on ways to mitigate interference. Every post I found blamed the TV. Mine works fine with the TV on. Only when the AVR is on is there a problem. This makes no sense to me. Aren't the IR receivers in components passive devices? How can my AVR interfere with my IRLinc?


----------



## gimp

I've been enjoying my Harmony One for a number of months and have an observation. The Harmony One is using a power toggle command for some of my devices that have discrete on and off commands. Can this be corrected? For example, my new Dune HD Smart D1 media player recognizes discrete on/off, even though they aren't on the remote, but the Harmony One is using the pwr toggle command. I have the Pronto hex codes for the discrete on/off. Other than "learning" these from another programmable remote, is there any way to get them directly into the Harmony One?


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good tip to try turning on my components one-by-one. My original IRLInc remote works as it is supposed to until I power up my AVR. Of course, I use my AVR in every activity. I searched on ways to mitigate interference. Every post I found blamed the TV. Mine works fine with the TV on. Only when the AVR is on is there a problem. This makes no sense to me. Aren't the IR receivers in components passive devices? How can my AVR interfere with my IRLinc?



It is good that you've narrowed the problem! What model AVR do you have? Check the respective forums and see whether there is some clue how to resolve it. You can try separating the AVR and the IRLinc as much as possible or put something between them to minimize the interference. People put foil and all other stuff in front of the IR "eye" to limit the interference, but it is really device dependent.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying my Harmony One for a number of months and have an observation. The Harmony One is using a power toggle command for some of my devices that have discrete on and off commands. Can this be corrected? For example, my new Dune HD Smart D1 media player recognizes discrete on/off, even though they aren't on the remote, but the Harmony One is using the pwr toggle command. I have the Pronto hex codes for the discrete on/off. Other than "learning" these from another programmable remote, is there any way to get them directly into the Harmony One?



If there are discrete commands you should configure your device in the Harmony software to use two different commands for turning it on and off and then you can specify them. The commands might be already in the Harmony database, so check first and if they aren't there you can either learn them using a programmable remote or you can send the codes to Harmony support and ask them to add them to your profile. Also check this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=18779465


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimp* /forum/post/19704148
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying my Harmony One for a number of months and have an observation. The Harmony One is using a power toggle command for some of my devices that have discrete on and off commands. Can this be corrected? For example, my new Dune HD Smart D1 media player recognizes discrete on/off, even though they aren't on the remote, but the Harmony One is using the pwr toggle command. I have the Pronto hex codes for the discrete on/off. Other than "learning" these from another programmable remote, is there any way to get them directly into the Harmony One?



Go into the settings for the DEVICE and then choose "adjust power settings". Then you have to "lie" to the software and tell it that you have separate buttons for "on" and "off". Then choose "power on" and "power off" when asked. If you don't see power on/off as separate entries then you'll have to follow the directions of others to add them in.


----------



## AGreenawalt

Hi,


I just got my Harmony one setup. Everything seems to work good except one issue. From some research I think it may have to do with the discrete on/off.


When everything is off and I press "Watch Tv" It turns on my tv, pio receiver like it should, and reboots the set top box every time. I have it set not to turn it off, but it still does. It is getting irritating I cannot figure out how to not have the Set top box turn off, reboot and turn on every time I turn on my television.


Is this something where I have to tell it I have a separate on/off for the set top or what?


Thanks, I am going crazy here.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AGreenawalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got my Harmony one setup. Everything seems to work good except one issue. From some research I think it may have to do with the discrete on/off.
> 
> 
> When everything is off and I press "Watch Tv" It turns on my tv, pio receiver like it should, and reboots the set top box every time. I have it set not to turn it off, but it still does. It is getting irritating I cannot figure out how to not have the Set top box turn off, reboot and turn on every time I turn on my television.
> 
> 
> Is this something where I have to tell it I have a separate on/off for the set top or what?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am going crazy here.



Check that CEC is off on your set top box. It could be that the TV/receiver is turning it off and then on. Then check that you have your set top box configured to be always on in the Harmony software, or specify that it is a device that doesn't have power on/off on the remote.


----------



## ccotenj

also, you aren't using a "smart" power strip by any chance, are you?


----------



## AGreenawalt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19706213
> 
> 
> also, you aren't using a "smart" power strip by any chance, are you?



Not that I know of, I am using this power strip. http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Conserv...300384&sr=8-10 


I have my router and set top box plugged into the 2 always "on" switches.


----------



## pbarach

I have my Denon 4310 set up to stream music files from my PC, but I haven't been able to get the Harmony One remote to set this up as an activity. Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## billd2

How do I set up a new Activity that will allow me to go directly to my Dish DVR recordings. As of now I can follow the steps as follows.

1. Devices > PVR >DVR and arrive at the desired recording menu.

2. I have to go through several steps to arrive at the PVR setting

I have read on the forum to "Map" to a certain button soft, or hard and if so what are the steps? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## AGreenawalt

Olbi - Thanks. Turning off the Samsung Anynet worked like a charm!


----------



## davehale

Throwing In The Towel,

After playing around with H1, I have come to the conclusion that I don't think H1 can do it.

1. In Activities I can turn on and off and tune equipment at will-not a problem. Its # 3 that is the problem

2. My Denon A-100 has (left-right-up-down) and they control Pandora just fine.

3. Why cant I use the (left-right-up-down) on my H1 to do the same thing? Currently I have to go into the A. devices B. Hit receiver C. scroll-scroll-scroll-scroll-D. hit USB right E. scroll F. USB enter. If I have to do this then my family will look at me with furrowed eyebrows.

-Dave


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19704894
> 
> 
> It is good that you've narrowed the problem! What model AVR do you have? Check the respective forums and see whether there is some clue how to resolve it. You can try separating the AVR and the IRLinc as much as possible or put something between them to minimize the interference. People put foil and all other stuff in front of the IR "eye" to limit the interference, but it is really device dependent.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I have the VSX-32 AVR. I tried covering the entire front of the unit but still no joy. Can you tell me what the source of the interference is? That might help me mitigate it.


I searched the VSX-32 and VSX-1120 forums. There are no posts related to IRLinc, INSTEON or interference.


Edit: Both the IRLinc controller and AVR are plugged into the same surge suppressor.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19706244
> 
> 
> I have my Denon 4310 set up to stream music files from my PC, but I haven't been able to get the Harmony One remote to set this up as an activity. Has anyone had any luck with this?



If you can do it from the original Denon remote you can do it with the Harmony.


You should set up an Activity for your music files. The only device will be the Denon. What is happening when you do that?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19707044
> 
> 
> Throwing In The Towel,
> 
> After playing around with H1, I have come to the conclusion that I don't think H1 can do it.
> 
> 1. In Activities I can turn on and off and tune equipment at will-not a problem. Its # 3 that is the problem
> 
> 2. My Denon A-100 has (left-right-up-down) and they control Pandora just fine.
> 
> 3. Why cant I use the (left-right-up-down) on my H1 to do the same thing? Currently I have to go into the A. devices B. Hit receiver C. scroll-scroll-scroll-scroll-D. hit USB right E. scroll F. USB enter. If I have to do this then my family will look at me with furrowed eyebrows.
> 
> -Dave



You should be able to do #3 from the Harmony since you can do it with your Denon remote. When you've set up an Activity for Pandora and specified the Denon as the device to use, aren't the left/right/up/down buttons working? Have you checked the button assignments under "customize buttons" in the Harmony software? If all else fails, learn the codes from your orginal remote and assign them to the buttons for that Activity.


----------



## TonyB1966

It has been a while since I participated in this thread, and I'm glad that it is still going strong. I can use some guidance...


Santa got us a PS3, finally. It was the Move that did it...


After searching this thread, doing cntrl F's on "PS3", I found some interesting discussions, but mostly from a couple years ago.


What is currently the most elegant solution for having the H1 power up and down a PS3?


I envision an Activity called "Play PS3" which would put the TV on correct input, and then power-up the unit too. Apparently this also plays Blu-Ray discs, which I did know at one time, but forgot. Ideally, I'd like to have an Activity for that too...


I really appreciate any input you might have. Thank you.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AGreenawalt* 
Olbi - Thanks. Turning off the Samsung Anynet worked like a charm!
You are welcome!







I had issues with Anynet+ myself and I know that it could be a troublemaker. It is probably a good thing in some cases, but it usually causes a lot of issues, especially if you have an universal remote.


----------



## Player2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* 
It has been a while since I participated in this thread, and I'm glad that it is still going strong. I can use some guidance...


Santa got us a PS3, finally. It was the Move that did it...


After searching this thread, doing cntrl F's on "PS3", I found some interesting discussions, but mostly from a couple years ago.


What is currently the most elegant solution for having the H1 power up and down a PS3?


I envision an Activity called "Play PS3" which would put the TV on correct input, and then power-up the unit too. Apparently this also plays Blu-Ray discs, which I did know at one time, but forgot. Ideally, I'd like to have an Activity for that too...


I really appreciate any input you might have. Thank you.
The only way to have the One control your PS3 is buy purchasing the adapter which will convert your IR signal into a Bluetooth signal to communicate with the PS3.


----------



## Player2

I just got my One yesterday for Christmas. I have it pretty much all set up, really was not too hard.


The one question I do have deals with the Interkey delay.


I setup my favorite channels and when I select them it types in the number what seems to be slow to me. The interkey is at 100 which seems to be the lowest it can go.


Any suggestions or is that just the way it is.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Raddle* 
I have the VSX-32 AVR. I tried covering the entire front of the unit but still no joy. Can you tell me what the source of the interference is? That might help me mitigate it.


I searched the VSX-32 and VSX-1120 forums. There are no posts related to IRLinc, INSTEON or interference.


Edit: Both the IRLinc controller and AVR are plugged into the same surge suppressor.
It is usually the TVs that transmit a lot of IR noise when they warm-up, but it is possible that some AVRs do the same. Since you haven't found anything for the IR interference with the AVR, you should check with the TV turned off, just to be sure that the AVR is the real culprit. Keep in mind that it might take 30 sec. or even minutes for the TV backlight to stop emitting the IR noise after the TV is turned on, so if the TV was on, give it some time after you turn it off before you do the test.


Regardless of whether it is the TV or the AVR that is causing the interference, you should cover the IRLinc's IR eye, not the source of the interference - it is the IR noise generated from the source that is interfering with the IR signals from the remote, not the IR eye of the TV/AVR.


Try moving the IRLinc's IR eye as far as possible from the source of the interference and see whether it will work. If it still doesn't work, try adding layers of masking tape/blue painter's tape, etc. on the IR eye of the IRLink.


It is very unlikely that the surge suppressor is causing the issue, but try plugging one of the devices in a different outlet just to eliminate this as a possibility.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Player2* 
I just got my One yesterday for Christmas. I have it pretty much all set up, really was not too hard.


The one question I do have deals with the Interkey delay.


I setup my favorite channels and when I select them it types in the number what seems to be slow to me. The interkey is at 100 which seems to be the lowest it can go.


Any suggestions or is that just the way it is.
Try lowering the number of the repeats. Also, search the thread and you'll find a lot of different suggestions (depending on the device) how to speed this up.


----------



## davehale

Thanks Bernie33 for replying. I may be doing something fundamentaly wrong but no the hard buttons left-right-up down arrows on the Harmony are not controlling my Pandora on the Denon or Netflix on the Oppo I have learned & re-learned/customized & re-customized over and over even went back to default before trying again. Everything else works properly except I cannot get the Harmony arrows to scroll at all. I should be able to control Pandora and Netflix thru their respective devices correct?-Dave


----------



## Weaselboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TonyB1966* 
What is currently the most elegant solution for having the H1 power up and down a PS3?
IMO currently the best way to control the PS3 with your H1 is to buy the Logitech PS3 IR adaptor . Just attach it to the PS3 and use H1 wizard to add the PS3 activity to your H1. The PS3 is in the Harmony database and works well, it even adds the colored X circle and triangle buttons on the H1 screen.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19709083
> 
> 
> Thanks Bernie33 for replying. I may be doing something fundamentaly wrong but no the hard buttons left-right-up down arrows on the Harmony are not controlling my Pandora on the Denon or Netflix on the Oppo I have learned & re-learned/customized & re-customized over and over even went back to default before trying again. Everything else works properly except I cannot get the Harmony arrows to scroll at all. I should be able to control Pandora and Netflix thru their respective devices correct?-Dave



Yes, you should be able to do what you want.

Do you have separate Activities setup for Netflix and for Pandora?

While in an Activity, if you go into Device mode and press the arrow buttons, do they work then?


----------



## davehale

Yes Bernie they do work after you press the device on the LCD screen. I was hoping that the hard buttons left-right-up-down-enter would work universally without pressing the device lcd screen as this requires you to look at the screen one more time. I can live with that but you know....just wishing! Oh well maybe the next Harmony- paerhaps 5 hard buttons spaced across the top for your favorite devices. All is well

-Dave


----------



## mdavej

In that case, just customize buttons in your activity and make sure the arrow buttons are mapped to the arrow functions like they are in device mode.


----------



## JDMoose

Currently I am using a Sony RM-AX4000 for my HT system that does everything that I want. Since Sony doesn't make these remotes anymore, and I know mine will take a dive in the near future I am considering a Harmony One. With the Sony I have a lot of Macros and even an 'air slide' feature with the touch screen that allows me to run my finger acorss the screen and it will turn on my blu-ray player, lower the TV volume, turn on my reciever and set it for blu-ray and set the TV to the proper source for the blu-ray player. I can also reverse this feature to stop the blu-ray, switch the receiver back to FM, lower the volume, and then power it off, and switch back to the TV input and increase the volume. Is it possible to perform these same activities with the Harmony or does it just power on and off and switch to the appropriate components.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently I am using a Sony RM-AX4000 for my HT system that does everything that I want. Since Sony doesn't make these remotes anymore, and I know mine will take a dive in the near future I am considering a Harmony One. With the Sony I have a lot of Macros and even an 'air slide' feature with the touch screen that allows me to run my finger acorss the screen and it will turn on my blu-ray player, lower the TV volume, turn on my reciever and set it for blu-ray and set the TV to the proper source for the blu-ray player. I can also reverse this feature to stop the blu-ray, switch the receiver back to FM, lower the volume, and then power it off, and switch back to the TV input and increase the volume. Is it possible to perform these same activities with the Harmony or does it just power on and off and switch to the appropriate components.
> 
> Thanks in advance



The harmony one will learn macros of up to five commands but no more.


----------



## mdavej

JD,


I think you can probably duplicate most of what you do with the sony remote. Although harmony is limited to 5 step sequences, activity macros are practically unlimited. So as long as the biggies are activities, then you'll have no problem. Smaller macros you want to run after you've run an activity would be sequences. You can get about 15 steps if you use the raw learning trick (learn about 3 commands in a row to one function in raw mode, so 5 of those give you 15).


All that being said, coming from that sony touchscreen model, the 1100 is the logical harmony equivalent. That model can't do sequences at all. So you should avoid that model and it's cousin the 900.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale* /forum/post/19710165
> 
> 
> Yes Bernie they do work after you press the device on the LCD screen. I was hoping that the hard buttons left-right-up-down-enter would work universally without pressing the device lcd screen as this requires you to look at the screen one more time. I can live with that but you know....just wishing! Oh well maybe the next Harmony- paerhaps 5 hard buttons spaced across the top for your favorite devices. All is well
> 
> -Dave



As mdavej said, it is definitely doable as he explained and it is clear that the Harmony knws the correct commands for the devices. It just isn't using them yet when you're in your specific Activiities


It sounds like your movement buttons in the ACTIVITY are still programmed for the TV (or some other device). For your Netflix Activity, you need to Customize the movement buttons, telling the software to set those buttons to use the commands for your Netflix Device.


----------



## shimonmor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shimonmor* /forum/post/19700658
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. I'll give it a try and post back my results. Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19700648
> 
> 
> There is no option to place a "delay" in between commands for the sequence create. You might try putting some "dead" commands (ones that won't do anything) in the list between the "SD Card" and "Red" to see if you can generate enough delay.....



Well, I reprogrammed it so with three steps: "SD Card", "Red", "Red" and it works fine now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TonyB1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/19709103
> 
> 
> IMO currently the best way to control the PS3 with your H1 is to buy the Logitech PS3 IR adaptor . Just attach it to the PS3 and use H1 wizard to add the PS3 activity to your H1. The PS3 is in the Harmony database and works well, it even adds the colored X circle and triangle buttons on the H1 screen.



Thank you. I just ordered it!


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19711303
> 
> 
> JD,
> 
> 
> I think you can probably duplicate most of what you do with the sony remote. Although harmony is limited to 5 step sequences, activity macros are practically unlimited. So as long as the biggies are activities, then you'll have no problem. Smaller macros you want to run after you've run an activity would be sequences. You can get about 15 steps if you use the raw learning trick (learn about 3 commands in a row to one function in raw mode, so 5 of those give you 15).
> 
> 
> All that being said, coming from that sony touchscreen model, the 1100 is the logical harmony equivalent. That model can't do sequences at all. So you should avoid that model and it's cousin the 900.



Thanks for the info. I wonder how difficult it would be to do all that programming into the Harmony. Sony had their own software, but it wasn't the best and you had to 'trick' it to perform a lot of the macros. In fact the other day I opened up the software and my file had disappeared. Thank goodness I had a backup. The 4000 does look a lot like the 1100.


----------



## gimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19704908
> 
> 
> If there are discrete commands you should configure your device in the Harmony software to use two different commands for turning it on and off and then you can specify them. The commands might be already in the Harmony database, so check first and if they aren't there you can either learn them using a programmable remote or you can send the codes to Harmony support and ask them to add them to your profile. Also check this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=18779465



Thanks!


----------



## gimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19705492
> 
> 
> Go into the settings for the DEVICE and then choose "adjust power settings". Then you have to "lie" to the software and tell it that you have separate buttons for "on" and "off". Then choose "power on" and "power off" when asked. If you don't see power on/off as separate entries then you'll have to follow the directions of others to add them in.



Thanks!


----------



## caesar1

So if I manually turn of my receiver, but then start an activity that uses my receiver it will again Power On. Which means that a discrete Power On is being sent for my receiver whenever I use an activity that uses my receiver. That's how it should work and I'm happy with that.


However, if I manually power off my blu-ray player (an Oppo 93), it does NOT power On again when I again start the blu-ray activity. I confirmed that I am using discrete on / off power commands for the blu-ray player (and I even confirmed the power on and power off IR commands directly with the original remote (rather than just using the power off / power on that was already in the database). The remote does have two separate buttons for power on and off.


So clearly though, a discrete Power ON command is not being sent each time the blu-ray activity is engaged, or wouldn't my blu-ray player turn ON again after a manual power off? In other words, isn't that the whole point of discrete power on and offs (that it won't get messed up, even with manual intervention)? So why doesn't it work in this situation? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## KaiMakani

Yes it is worth getting the PS3 adapter. I watch a ton of Blu-Ray films and it is really nice to have finally one remote.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if I manually turn of my receiver, but then start an activity that uses my receiver it will again Power On. Which means that a discrete Power On is being sent for my receiver whenever I use an activity that uses my receiver. That's how it should work and I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> However, if I manually power off my blu-ray player (an Oppo 93), it does NOT power On again when I again start the blu-ray activity. I confirmed that I am using discrete on / off power commands for the blu-ray player (and I even confirmed the power on and power off IR commands directly with the original remote (rather than just using the power off / power on that was already in the database). The remote does have two separate buttons for power on and off.
> 
> 
> So clearly though, a discrete Power ON command is not being sent each time the blu-ray activity is engaged, or wouldn't my blu-ray player turn ON again after a manual power off? In other words, isn't that the whole point of discrete power on and offs (that it won't get messed up, even with manual intervention)? So why doesn't it work in this situation? Am I doing something wrong?



If the Harmony thinks that a device is on/off it will not send the on/off command. This is especially useful when the command is one - power toggle - and when the on command does some additional initialization that you'll not want to be executed once the device is on. Possible workarounds are to use the Help button or to add the power on command to your activity.


Hope this helps.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19717549
> 
> 
> If the Harmony thinks that a device is on/off it will not send the on/off command. This is especially useful when the command is one - power toggle - and when the on command does some additional initialization that you'll not want to be executed once the device is on. Possible workarounds are to use the Help button or to add the power on command to your activity.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



But then why does a manual turn off of my A/V receiver not affect it as far as going back on via the same activity that was used to initially turn it on? My A/V receiver still turns back ON when an activity button is pushed again. So a discrete ON is being sent for my A/V receiver (even where the Harmony would "think" it was still on). In fact, if I push my watch cable tv activity again (after it is has already been engaged), you can see the red light on the a/v receiver blink (confirming that it is receiving an IR signal and you can see the input on my display flash the input being set (HDMI) -- showing that my projector also was sent a signal again.


ON the other hand, the blu-ray player displays no activity the 2nd time the watch blu-ray activity is pushed.


I thought I had read that the whole advantage of discrete on and off buttons was that it would not get messed up (out of order), because the discrete command would ALWAYS be sent. In other words, there is no harm in a discrete "on" command being sent if the device is already On. (In the power toggle situation, of course that would be bad).


Are you sure that the discrete on is not always meant to be sent when an activity button is pressed (even when the device has not been turned off via the Harmony One)?


----------



## animoxiety

Hey. Great thread this.



One question... is it possible to merge two devices? Or rather, transfer commands from one device to another.


I have a MCE remote (or receiver, rather) that I control with my Harmony One. Problem is, there doesn't seem to be a complete device profile, I've tried several (MCE-1039, 7MC, Windows Media Center, Windows Media Center SE, etc.), each profile is usually missing a few commands that another profile has. So I figured, instead of using two MCE profiles (to make sure I have all the commands I need) in my activities, it would be nicer (and cleaner) to only use one "master" device that has all the commands.


So, is it possible to "merge" devices or transfer commands from one device to another?



Thanks!


----------



## oman321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *animoxiety* 
So, is it possible to "merge" devices or transfer commands from one device to another?



Thanks!
No option for that thru the software. The easiest way to do what you want is to get yourself (if you don't have one already which learns commands)a cheap universal remote probably the $10 variety and teach the commands you want to that. After you have done so you teach back the wanted commands to your one and customize the preferred device.


----------



## cristush

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oman321* 
No option for that thru the software. The easiest way to do what you want is to get yourself (if you don't have one already which learns commands)a cheap universal remote probably the $10 variety and teach the commands you want to that. After you have done so you teach back the wanted commands to your one and customize the preferred device.
Why not learning all the commands he needs from the original MCE remote to a dummy device ? I think that would be more simple, isn't it?


----------



## oman321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *caesar1* 
So if I manually turn of my receiver, but then start an activity that uses my receiver it will again Power On. Which means that a discrete Power On is being sent for my receiver whenever I use an activity that uses my receiver. That's how it should work and I'm happy with that.


However, if I manually power off my blu-ray player (an Oppo 93), it does NOT power On again when I again start the blu-ray activity. I confirmed that I am using discrete on / off power commands for the blu-ray player (and I even confirmed the power on and power off IR commands directly with the original remote (rather than just using the power off / power on that was already in the database). The remote does have two separate buttons for power on and off.


So clearly though, a discrete Power ON command is not being sent each time the blu-ray activity is engaged, or wouldn't my blu-ray player turn ON again after a manual power off? In other words, isn't that the whole point of discrete power on and offs (that it won't get messed up, even with manual intervention)? So why doesn't it work in this situation? Am I doing something wrong?
I don't think your doing anything wrong. I agree that the Harmony's send out discrete commands but I am not certain it will do so for all devices in the way you are going back to activities.


Have you taken the device itself back thru the set up wizard and made certain that device is indicated as having discrete on and off? I know you said you have the commands but if the software believes it's power toggle it may be a cause.


One thing to consider also is that my receiver will power back on, even if I manually turn off and it does not offer a discrete on/off. It does however offer discrete input and when a command is sent to the receiver of input selection it will power on.


----------



## oman321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cristush* 
Why not learning all the commands he needs from the original MCE remote to a dummy device ? I think that would be more simple, isn't it?








Definately.. I was thinking that he didnt have the original remotes.


----------



## caesar1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oman321* 
I don't think your doing anything wrong. I agree that the Harmony's send out discrete commands but I am not certain it will do so for all devices in the way you are going back to activities.


Have you taken the device itself back thru the set up wizard and made certain that device is indicated as having discrete on and off? I know you said you have the commands but if the software believes it's power toggle it may be a cause.


One thing to consider also is that my receiver will power back on, even if I manually turn off and it does not offer a discrete on/off. It does however offer discrete input and when a command is sent to the receiver of input selection it will power on.
That could be it with my receiver too, since it is getting an input command upon starting an activity. And I definitely confirmed via the software that my blu-ray is set up with discrete power On and power Off.


I think that the "smart state" technology in the Harmony One means that it does not send a power On to a device that it thinks is already turned On, however those devices that have input commands on power up (like a display and receiver) may be handled differently. Obviously a blu-ray player does not have an input command.


----------



## kncowans

Hello all


Is anyone using the Harmony One with the Panasonic Viera TX-L32X10B and TX-L26X10B TVs?


If so, is there any quirks that I need to be aware of?


For example, the Panasonics require you to hold down the Power Button to turn the TV On, will the Harmony One do this?


I will be using the Harmony One with Sky+ HD, Netgear NeoTv 550 and an Onkyo AV Receiver to be added in the future.


I have just ordered my Harmony One and would like to know of any problems I may encounter before it arrives.


Thanks in advance


Kevin


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But then why does a manual turn off of my A/V receiver not affect it as far as going back on via the same activity that was used to initially turn it on? My A/V receiver still turns back ON when an activity button is pushed again. So a discrete ON is being sent for my A/V receiver (even where the Harmony would "think" it was still on). In fact, if I push my watch cable tv activity again (after it is has already been engaged), you can see the red light on the a/v receiver blink (confirming that it is receiving an IR signal and you can see the input on my display flash the input being set (HDMI) -- showing that my projector also was sent a signal again.
> 
> 
> ON the other hand, the blu-ray player displays no activity the 2nd time the watch blu-ray activity is pushed.
> 
> 
> I thought I had read that the whole advantage of discrete on and off buttons was that it would not get messed up (out of order), because the discrete command would ALWAYS be sent. In other words, there is no harm in a discrete "on" command being sent if the device is already On. (In the power toggle situation, of course that would be bad).
> 
> 
> Are you sure that the discrete on is not always meant to be sent when an activity button is pressed (even when the device has not been turned off via the Harmony One)?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That could be it with my receiver too, since it is getting an input command upon starting an activity. And I definitely confirmed via the software that my blu-ray is set up with discrete power On and power Off.
> 
> 
> I think that the "smart state" technology in the Harmony One means that it does not send a power On to a device that it thinks is already turned On, however those devices that have input commands on power up (like a display and receiver) may be handled differently. Obviously a blu-ray player does not have an input command.



I'm not 100% sure that the Harmony will not send the power on command again, but this is how it is working in my setup.


As I suggested in my previous post you can try adding the power on command to your "Watch DVD/Blue ray" activity, or, even better, you can try adding an "Eject" command which, on most DVD/Blue ray players, will turn the device on and will eject the tray once it is ready. If these do not work for you, you could also try adding a command to select the player's output if you have both component and HDMI outputs and see whether this will turn it on.


BTW, your receiver might be turned on by CEC, if you have it enabled on the TV and the receiver. If you have CEC enabled and if this is what you want (mine is disabled since it caused too many issues), you can also check how it is configured on your BD player and see whether you can use it to turn it on.


Hope this helps.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/19718940
> 
> 
> Hey. Great thread this.
> 
> 
> 
> One question... is it possible to merge two devices? Or rather, transfer commands from one device to another.
> 
> 
> I have a MCE remote (or receiver, rather) that I control with my Harmony One. Problem is, there doesn't seem to be a complete device profile, I've tried several (MCE-1039, 7MC, Windows Media Center, Windows Media Center SE, etc.), each profile is usually missing a few commands that another profile has. So I figured, instead of using two MCE profiles (to make sure I have all the commands I need) in my activities, it would be nicer (and cleaner) to only use one "master" device that has all the commands.
> 
> 
> So, is it possible to "merge" devices or transfer commands from one device to another?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can include the Devices in your setup that have the various commands that you want/need. You don't need to use the devices in any Activity.


Then, for an Activity you can customize the commands available in that Activity. When you Customize things it asks which Device and the command comes from so you can pick and choose from among the various Devices that you've included.


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19720591
> 
> 
> You can include the Devices in your setup that have the various commands that you want/need. You don't need to use the devices in any Activity.
> 
> 
> Then, for an Activity you can customize the commands available in that Activity. When you Customize things it asks which Device and the command comes from so you can pick and choose from among the various Devices that you've included.



I'm pretty sure that's what I meant, you kinda confused me now :S Could you please elaborate?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19720591
> 
> 
> You can include the Devices in your setup that have the various commands that you want/need. You don't need to use the devices in any Activity.
> 
> 
> Then, for an Activity you can customize the commands available in that Activity. When you Customize things it asks which Device and the command comes from so you can pick and choose from among the various Devices that you've included.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/19722024
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what I meant, you kinda confused me now :S Could you please elaborate?



See if this helps. Of course if you have the original remote for your Device you can just have your Harmony learn the commands and that would be the simplest approach.


Otherwise, since you can find a couple of Devices in the database that together have all of the commands that you need for your Activity, you need to add those Devices to your configuration. Give them each a unique Device name so you can tell which is which.


I checked the Harmony software and you will need to include the "dummy" devices in the Activity, but tell the software to never turn on/off the dummy devices.


Now, in the Harmony software, for your Activity, choose Customize Buttons, then choose "Additional buttons". You can setup an entry for any function you need. The software will ask you which Device should be controlled and what command should be issued. _Since you know that the commands for the dummy devices will actually control your real device_, I think you'll get the results that you're looking for.


Of course I haven't tried it so I can't be sure.


----------



## Player2

I am having an issue when switching activities when everything is on.


When I am watching a DVD and hit the watch tv activity you see the IR icon in the top for a few seconds on the activity screen before the whole screen changes. Once the screen changes everything switches over fine but for some reason there is a delay to get there.


I can not seem to find out what setting is causing that slow down.


Thanks


----------



## kenn1980

Newbie here. I am sure this question has probably been asked before, but I don't have time to look thru 250+ pages.


I just purchased a brand new Logitech Harmony One from Ebay. I am located in the USA. The seller (located in Hong Kong) was new to eBay and he failed to mention that the remote was the UK version (P/N 915-000035).


I received the remote in the mail today and obviously was surprised when I looked at the AC Adaptor. Will the remote work OK in the USA? If I purchase the replacement AC Adapter and Cradle/Charger Base for the US version will it work OK with the UK remote? I obviously don't want to risk frying the remote.


Thanks in advance for replies


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kenn1980* 
Will the remote work OK in the USA? If I purchase the replacement AC Adapter and Cradle/Charger Base for the US version will it work OK with the UK remote? I obviously don't want to risk frying the remote.
There is a good chance that it will, but call Logitech customer service to confirm. The answer is just one call away.


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Player2* 
When I am watching a DVD and hit the watch tv activity you see the IR icon in the top for a few seconds on the activity screen before the whole screen changes. Once the screen changes everything switches over fine but for some reason there is a delay to get there.


I can not seem to find out what setting is causing that slow down.
The delay is likely the from the Inter-Device Delay setting on the TV or cable box (if you have one). The setting can be found in Device, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and Inter-Device Delay. You can try reducing the time setting to the point where the device does not respond correctly, then increase it to the next level.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19719255
> 
> 
> That could be it with my receiver too, since it is getting an input command upon starting an activity. And I definitely confirmed via the software that my blu-ray is set up with discrete power On and power Off.
> 
> 
> I think that the "smart state" technology in the Harmony One means that it does not send a power On to a device that it thinks is already turned On, however those devices that have input commands on power up (like a display and receiver) may be handled differently. Obviously a blu-ray player does not have an input command.



Maybe this info will help you:

"The remote has Smart State technology that tracks what the power/input status of the devices are, but this only tracks changes that are expected based on the activity programming. If you change the power/input status of a device manually, using the original remote control or using the device menu, the Harmony activity does not know that a change has taken place. As a result, the remote may get 'out of synch.' Typically, using the help button will help synch the remotes expected status with the status of each device." (from http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ps/td-p/212007 Q9)


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristush* /forum/post/19724962
> 
> 
> Maybe this info will help you:
> 
> "The remote has Smart State technology that tracks what the power/input status of the devices are, but this only tracks changes that are expected based on the activity programming. If you change the power/input status of a device manually, using the original remote control or using the device menu, the Harmony activity does not know that a change has taken place. As a result, the remote may get 'out of synch.' Typically, using the help button will help synch the remotes expected status with the status of each device." (from http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ps/td-p/212007 Q9)



Yup. I know that. But it seems that when discrete commands are chosen it should ALWAYS send them (as it won't hurt).


----------



## kenn1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19724300
> 
> 
> There is a good chance that it will, but call Logitech customer service to confirm. The answer is just one call away.



I tried calling Logitech support yesterday but I could not get anyone on the phone. I sent an email to support, but haven't received a response yet. I was able to reach someone at Logitech sales and he told me that the US AC Adapter and Cradle/Charge Base will work fine with the UK remote.


Does anyone know if I can just buy the US AC Adapter and use it with the UK Cradle/Charge Base? No sense in wasting money on the US Cradle/Charge Base if all I need is the US AC Adapter.


----------



## kncowans

Hello all


I have an Electric Fire that has a three button Remote Control.


The controls are On / Off, Flame Effect and Heat.


Would it be possible to add this Fire to the Harmony One?


Thanks in advance


Kevin


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kncowans* /forum/post/19725563
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have an Electric Fire that has a three button Remote Control.
> 
> 
> The controls are On / Off, Flame Effect and Heat.
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to add this Fire to the Harmony One?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Kevin



As long as its an Infra Red (IR) remote, you can fire away. You will likely have to have the Harmony manually learn the commands from your fire remote, by putting them end to end, etc.


Then you can create an activity called "Fire". Or simply add the "Fire" device to each activity you currently have -- so that you can control the fire while in any activity. (sort of what I do with my lights).


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kncowans* /forum/post/19725563
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have an Electric Fire that has a three button Remote Control.
> 
> 
> The controls are On / Off, Flame Effect and Heat.
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to add this Fire to the Harmony One?



It will be simple to do this as long as it uses standard IR technology (it should).


If the specific device is not in the database you should set it up as a generic device and then "learn" the three codes.


----------



## kncowans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19725584
> 
> 
> As long as its an Infra Red (IR) remote, you can fire away. You will likely have to have the Harmony manually learn the commands from your fire remote, by putting them end to end, etc.
> 
> 
> Then you can create an activity called "Fire". Or simply add the "Fire" device to each activity you currently have -- so that you can control the fire while in any activity. (sort of what I do with my lights).



Thanks for the replies and help.


Kevin


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19725584
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can create an activity called "Fire".



fire!!! fire!!!! heh hehheh hehheheh...










dear me, i miss beavis & butthead...










back to serious mode....


yes, what caesar and bplayer suggest would be the way to do it... i'd add the fire device to each activity, and code soft buttons to control it...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenn1980* /forum/post/19725458
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can just buy the US AC Adapter and use it with the UK Cradle/Charge Base? No sense in wasting money on the US Cradle/Charge Base if all I need is the US AC Adapter.



As these plugs are cheap you can buy one and try it. If it works you are set, and if not you will either need a power converter or a US charging cradle/base. US current is 120v at 60Hz and the UK standard is 220v at 50Hz.


----------



## Trkflw50

Hi. I have a harmony one remote and everything works awesome except ONE thing...


I have my sony tv, harmon kardon receiver, ps3 and tivo working with the remote. Whenever I go to an activity that requires the receiver, it always changes the sound option to dolby music. I then have to go and change it to dolby movie or something of the like. It's confusing me because before I had the remote, the receiver would turn back on with the setting i left it with. I don't see any options in the remote setup to choose the sound choice on startup.


Ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## Player2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19724340
> 
> 
> The delay is likely the from the Inter-Device Delay setting on the TV or cable box (if you have one). The setting can be found in Device, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and Inter-Device Delay. You can try reducing the time setting to the point where the device does not respond correctly, then increase it to the next level.



This does not appear to be the issue. I decreased this as low as it could go and still get the lag from when I push the button to when it actually starts to swtich.


It is about a full 5 seconds that you see the IR icon on the My Activities screen before the screen changes to make the switch. I also noticed after the change has been made it remains active for another few seconds.


Strange.


----------



## Hyfi

Great Remote. I went through 4 880s because of the charging base design flaw before I convinced them to send me a One as a replacement. They never asked for any of the 880s back, because they were junk anyway.


----------



## SithLord

Our Panasonic TC-P50G20 will not switch to the TV/Tuner input.


The PS3 is on HDMI1 input, which the TV has no problem switching to when we select *Use PS3*. But if we go back to *Watch TV*, the input does not change unless we manually select Input and toggle to the TV input using the selection arrows or by pressing the number 1 on the remote keypad.


Even if starting fresh, with everything powered off, the TV will not switch to the tuner input if it was on another input when it was powered off. It has no problem switching to any of the other inputs for any other activities.


Using the Device menu, I can discretely select all inputs (InputHDMI1, InputVideo2, etc) except for InputTuner. It does not respond at all. Is it possible that there is a problem with our TV or that Panasonic issued a dead command? Anyone else with G-series plasmas have this problem?


----------



## tbergman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I know that. But it seems that when discrete commands are chosen it should ALWAYS send them (as it won't hurt).



I thought the same when I had similar issues. But then I began thinking about things like the turn on delays. We need these because most devices won't be ready to accept additional commands for some period of time after they're turned on. Since there's no way the Harmony can know if the device is on, it would have to apply the delay every time you do any activity to all the devices on the activity. I think this would be worse that the original problem.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trkflw50* /forum/post/19726580
> 
> 
> I have my sony tv, harmon kardon receiver, ps3 and tivo working with the remote. Whenever I go to an activity that requires the receiver, it always changes the sound option to dolby music. I then have to go and change it to dolby movie or something of the like. It's confusing me because before I had the remote, the receiver would turn back on with the setting i left it with. I don't see any options in the remote setup to choose the sound choice on startup.



There is likely a setting on the receiver that needs to be changed. To confirm just use your original remote to turn on the receiver or press the power button. If it does the same thing as the Harmony, then you know that it is the receiver that needs some setting changed.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Player2* /forum/post/19726610
> 
> 
> This does not appear to be the issue. I decreased this as low as it could go and still get the lag from when I push the button to when it actually starts to swtich.
> 
> 
> It is about a full 5 seconds that you see the IR icon on the My Activities screen before the screen changes to make the switch. I also noticed after the change has been made it remains active for another few seconds.
> 
> 
> Strange.



The activity light on my remote stays on for about 5 seconds when I change activities, and this is acceptable. Have you examined/changed the Inter-key and Inter-device settings for all the devices involved, not just the TV?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SithLord* /forum/post/19727506
> 
> 
> Our Panasonic TC-P50G20 will not switch to the TV/Tuner input.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is on HDMI1 input, which the TV has no problem switching to when we select *Use PS3*. But if we go back to *Watch TV*, the input does not change unless we manually select Input and toggle to the TV input using the selection arrows or by pressing the number 1 on the remote keypad.
> 
> 
> Even if starting fresh, with everything powered off, the TV will not switch to the tuner input if it was on another input when it was powered off. It has no problem switching to any of the other inputs for any other activities.
> 
> 
> Using the Device menu, I can discretely select all inputs (InputHDMI1, InputVideo2, etc) except for InputTuner. It does not respond at all. Is it possible that there is a problem with our TV or that Panasonic issued a dead command? Anyone else with G-series plasmas have this problem?



Does it operate correctly with the original remote? If so, you could try "learning" that key to the Harmony and see it that helps.


Alternatively, you could may be able to learn those key presses, in raw mode, and add this to you power on activity.


----------



## Trkflw50

That's what I was thinking, but like I stated, when I used the HK original remote and turn on the receiver it's on the sound option that it was turned off with and doesn't default to another setting.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19728676
> 
> 
> There is likely a setting on the receiver that needs to be changed. To confirm just use your original remote to turn on the receiver or press the power button. If it does the same thing as the Harmony, then you know that it is the receiver that needs some setting changed.


----------



## Otto2

Was wondering if anyone knew the fix for the remote sensor not activating. I had the remote for over a year now and always worked great but the last couple days I have to give the remote a good shake to get it to light up. I tried to do a search but must not be using the right words. Thanks!


----------



## SithLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19728802
> 
> 
> Does it operate correctly with the original remote? If so, you could try "learning" that key to the Harmony and see it that helps.



No, the original remote only has a generic "Input" button that brings up the Inputs menu screen. The discrete commands for each input are in the drop-down selections for the TV, and all of them work except the InputTuner command. For example, if I access the commands using the Devices option, pressing "InputHDMI1" switches the set to the first HDMI input but pressing "InputTuner" has no effect.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19728802
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could may be able to learn those key presses, in raw mode, and add this to you power on activity.



I'll have to look into this. I can see in the software where I can create a sequence but not sure how to add to a startup activity. Man, thought this remote was going to simplify my life...


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Player2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This does not appear to be the issue. I decreased this as low as it could go and still get the lag from when I push the button to when it actually starts to swtich.
> 
> 
> It is about a full 5 seconds that you see the IR icon on the My Activities screen before the screen changes to make the switch. I also noticed after the change has been made it remains active for another few seconds.
> 
> 
> Strange.



Keep in mind that when switching from one activity to another the remote has to shut all devices that are no longer used and turn on and/or send all required commands to the devices that are part of the new activity. That's why you see the transmission icon on the screen when you switch between activities.


Since you already lowered the inter-device delay, to minimize the time you might want to play with the other delays as well, but I don't think that you'll be able to go much lower than what you have now (although 5 seconds looks like too much, but I never measured the delay on my remote).


Hope this explains the delay you are experiencing.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SithLord* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, the original remote only has a generic "Input" button that brings up the Inputs menu screen. The discrete commands for each input are in the drop-down selections for the TV, and all of them work except the InputTuner command. For example, if I access the commands using the Devices option, pressing "InputHDMI1" switches the set to the first HDMI input but pressing "InputTuner" has no effect.
> 
> 
> I'll have to look into this. I can see in the software where I can create a sequence but not sure how to add to a startup activity. Man, thought this remote was going to simplify my life...



It is possible that the Harmony database has wrong/dummy code for "InputTuner" command. Does your original remote have a designated "TV" (or something similar) button which will switch directly to tuner? Try learning this one if there is one. If not search the net for the code and you can add it manually.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knew the fix for the remote sensor not activating. I had the remote for over a year now and always worked great but the last couple days I have to give the remote a good shake to get it to light up. I tried to do a search but must not be using the right words. Thanks!



Do you still hear that specific sound when you pick the remote? The sensor probably has gone bad, if you don't hear it. If you still hear it loudly as before, it might be an issue with the electronics.


BTW, you can always touch the screen to activate the remote.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SithLord* /forum/post/19731782
> 
> 
> I'll have to look into this. I can see in the software where I can create a sequence but not sure how to add to a startup activity. Man, thought this remote was going to simplify my life...



That was wishful thinking. It takes a bit of effort up front to get everything customized and more time if something is wrong.


Having a cheap JP1 remote that you can program with discrete command and then "learn" these commands to the Harmony is an option (more research). You could also contact Logitech Customer Support and ask if they have any reports of the InputTuner being incorrect.


----------



## cdaniels

I just got a Harmony One for christmas and so far it works great. I am having one problem and have one question.


My problem is when I press the number 2 my projector comes on, the projector is a Planar PD 7130, any suggestions?


My question is when you enter your favorite channels on one activity is there a way to copy those to another activity or do you have to reenter them all?


Thanks


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdaniels* /forum/post/19733922
> 
> 
> My problem is when I press the number 2 my projector comes on, the projector is a Planar PD 7130, any suggestions?



Are you in an Activity when this happens? If so, in the software select the Activity, Customize Buttons, and see what the command is for the "2" button. Change it if it is incorrect, define a new sequence for it that corresponds with the device that should respond to the "2" button, or just make it null if it is not needed.



> Quote:
> My question is when you enter your favorite channels on one activity is there a way to copy those to another activity or do you have to reenter them all?



No, you have to reenter. This is a real pain but it is a once only activity.


----------



## madurodave

Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.


How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?


I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19735084
> 
> 
> Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?
> 
> 
> I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.



We watch a fair amount of TV and I can go probably 9 or 10 days on a charge. Maybe even more.


Maybe you've been playing with it alot or something? I don't really have much for advice for you.


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19735084
> 
> 
> Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?
> 
> 
> I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.



You may need a replacement. My H1 is a year old, and only needs to be charged once a week (but that's the limit). Also, when the remote is connected to the USB for configuration, the remote is _not_ being charged, _and_ the battery drain is accelerated. So, once you get your H1 dialed in, your battery life may increase.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You may need a replacement. My H1 is a year old, and only needs to be charged once a week (but that's the limit). Also, when the remote is connected to the USB for configuration, the remote is not being charged, and the battery drain is accelerated. So, once you get your H1 dialed in, your battery life may increase.



OK, I will see how it goes. It is back on the charger now. I will take it off tonight and see how it goes.


Thanks!


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We watch a fair amount of TV and I can go probably 9 or 10 days on a charge. Maybe even more.
> 
> 
> Maybe you've been playing with it alot or something? I don't really have much for advice for you.



Not too much use so far, to be honest. Anyway, I will try for a few more days and see how it goes.


----------



## cdaniels




BPlayer said:


> Are you in an Activity when this happens? If so, in the software select the Activity, Customize Buttons, and see what the command is for the "2" button. Change it if it is incorrect, define a new sequence for it that corresponds with the device that should respond to the "2" button, or just make it null if it is not needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm in my "watch tv" activity, which doesn't include the projector. I looked at the buttons for this activity and it says that the #2 is assigned to #2 for my directv reciever (PVR). I tried to relearn the projector power buttons, but #2 still turns it on.


----------



## SithLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19732430
> 
> 
> That was wishful thinking. It takes a bit of effort up front to get everything customized and more time if something is wrong.
> 
> 
> Having a cheap JP1 remote that you can program with discrete command and then "learn" these commands to the Harmony is an option (more research). You could also contact Logitech Customer Support and ask if they have any reports of the InputTuner being incorrect.



The only way I could get this to work was to configure "Watch TV" as requiring a specific channel (in my case, "6") as opposed to the "TV" input. The only drag is that the TV will always change back to channel 6 instead of staying on the channel we were watching before switching over to the PS3. But seeing as how we only get a handful of channels anyway, not a big deal.


I actually had to introduce the TV again as a new device as for some reason it would not present the "choose a channel or input" screen. The only options were the series of inputs, i.e. TV, HDMI, Component, etc. When I configured a new "Watch TV" activity using the "new" set, I was able to select the specific channel.


I love Harmony remotes but their software is in major need of an overhaul. It is clumsy, difficult to navigate, and is frustrating for advanced users who want more control.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19735084
> 
> 
> Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?
> 
> 
> I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.



Our charger is always plugged in to the same power strip as our other AV media equipment. We place the remote in the charger every night and almost always when not in use. Aside from keeping it charged, we are always able to find it when we want it, and that would be a much bigger problem for us. All of the other families that we know that have Harmonies also return them to the charging cradle each night at least to be able to fnd them the next day,


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19735084
> 
> 
> Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?
> 
> 
> I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.



I don't believe this is normal behavior. If you're frequently updating the remote, I could see it only lasting a couple days---maybe. My 3 year-old remote, gets at least moderate daily use (controlling TV, PS3, XBox 360, A/V receiver, and 2 HD DVRs). I only charge it when the battery icon shows the orange low battery indicator. Even then, I keep using the remote until it is convenient to charge it, i.e. bedtime. I end up only charging it approximately every 2 weeks.


Have you inspected the battery to ensure it's not swollen or leaking?


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our charger is always plugged in to the same power strip as our other AV media equipment. We place the remote in the charger every night and almost always when not in use. Aside from keeping it charged, we are always able to find it when we want it, and that would be a much bigger problem for us. All of the other families that we know that have Harmonies also return them to the charging cradle each night at least to be able to fnd them the next day,



Like you, we place our Harmony One in the charging cradle every night and have never had any issues with a low charge since buying it back in July 2008. It has worked great in controlling our entire A/V system since owning it.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19735084
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?



Got mine three weeks ago, and battery life is also short. I went away for a week and left the remote in the charger, but unplugged the charger. On my return the battery was completely drained. I believe that it was fully charged before going away, but maybe not.


Now that it is fully charged I am testing it again with daily use to see if the above was a freak incident.


----------



## Dr_Mark

I also bought a harmony one for Christmas. I have tried to set the timer for the screen and it refuses to shut off. Is there something I am missing? I downloaded the latest software.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdaniels* /forum/post/19735809
> 
> 
> Yes I'm in my "watch tv" activity, which doesn't include the projector. I looked at the buttons for this activity and it says that the #2 is assigned to #2 for my directv reciever (PVR). I tried to relearn the projector power buttons, but #2 still turns it on.



Lots of questions:

1. Does pressing "2" register on the PVR

2. Does pressing "2" again turn off the projector

3. What happens if you select the PVR device (no longer in activity mode) and press the "2"

4. What happens if you press the "2" on the original remote for the PVR? If it turns on the projector then it means that the remote code is duplicated, and you are SOL. If it does not turn it on then you should be able to "learn" this code to the H1.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19737318
> 
> 
> Got mine three weeks ago, and battery life is also short. I went away for a week and left the remote in the charger, but unplugged the charger. On my return the battery was completely drained. I believe that it was fully charged before going away, but maybe not.
> 
> 
> Now that it is fully charged I am testing it again with daily use to see if the above was a freak incident.



The few times that I've forgot to put mine in the cradle overnight, I believe that the battery has run low too after a day or two without charging. Why not just put it back in the cradle every night? Thats what I do and it has been going strong for 2&1/2 years without having to replace the battery.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got mine three weeks ago, and battery life is also short. I went away for a week and left the remote in the charger, but unplugged the charger. On my return the battery was completely drained. I believe that it was fully charged before going away, but maybe not.
> 
> 
> Now that it is fully charged I am testing it again with daily use to see if the above was a freak incident.



It may have discharged since you left it in the cradle unplugged.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got mine three weeks ago, and battery life is also short. I went away for a week and left the remote in the charger, but unplugged the charger. On my return the battery was completely drained. I believe that it was fully charged before going away, but maybe not.
> 
> 
> Now that it is fully charged I am testing it again with daily use to see if the above was a freak incident.



It may have discharged since you left in the cradle unplugged.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello all, I programmed my new Harmony One tonight and can't get it to turn the power on to my Toshiba HD-XA2. All other functions work including power off, I tried the troubleshooting which did nothing, has anyone else run into this problem? Any advice?


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Hello all, I programmed my new Harmony One tonight and can't get it to turn the power on to my Toshiba HD-XA2. All other functions work including power off, I tried the troubleshooting which did nothing, has anyone else run into this problem? Any advice?
1. Will it turn on if you use the Help button prompts?

2. Will it turn on if you go into the Device and use the soft key power on (which may not be a discrete code)?


----------



## Hyfi

Without quoting all posts, I wanted to chime in on a few topics.


First, the initial battery charge time should be longer than they recommend. No matter what they tell you about rechargeable batteries, they do build up a memory so if you charged it for three hours then use it til dead and then only charge it for several hours, it will continually appear to not hold a long charge. (not much different than a cell phone charge)


The One is meant to be left in the charging cradle anyway so it is always fully charged. What do you do with the cradle if you leave the remote out of it for a week? May as well just put the remote in it and keep it there when not in use.


Second, as far as problems with programming or buttons that do things you don't think they should be doing, the Harmony support is great. They will actually customize your program for you from their end as long as they fully understand the issue and what you are trying to do.


Example: I still use an older Sony VHS machine to record a daily show. The VCR has to be shut off and then a separate button needs to be pressed to turn the Timer Record on so that it records the next day. No matter what I did, the initial programming would only toggle the Timer setting on and off but never turn the unit on or off along with Timer. I emailed Harmony and explained what I was trying to do and what gear I had. They emailed me back with 48 hours saying to log in and allow the remote to be updated. Whatever they did, they fixed it quickly. Now I have an activity of Watch VHS that turns off the Timer and turns on the VHS and TV. When done watching and rewinding, the Off or switch to another activity turns off the VHS and turns on the Timer switch as desired.


Harmony will work with you to setup your stuff if you contact them and explain exactly what you want and what it is not doing.


The only thing that goes wacky with my remote, is when I use the original remote to power on/off or change inputs on my HT Receiver. After that when I use the One, I need to hit the Help button so it re syncs itself to the program. No biggie since it fixes itself in two button pushes.


----------



## Hyfi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Trkflw50* 
Hi. I have a harmony one remote and everything works awesome except ONE thing...


I have my sony tv, harmon kardon receiver, ps3 and tivo working with the remote. Whenever I go to an activity that requires the receiver, it always changes the sound option to dolby music. I then have to go and change it to dolby movie or something of the like. It's confusing me because before I had the remote, the receiver would turn back on with the setting i left it with. I don't see any options in the remote setup to choose the sound choice on startup.


Ideas?


Thanks!
Pretty sure as per the other response this is a default setting on the HK. I have an HK635 and for every input, there are default settings which can be overridden in the setup. Also, if there is a DVD in the player and you switch to a DVD activity, it always wants to switch to Dolby even if your favorite mode is Logic7 or other since it wants to pickup the default from the disk itself.


----------



## ccotenj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyfi* 
First, the initial battery charge time should be longer than they recommend. No matter what they tell you about rechargeable batteries, they do build up a memory so if you charged it for three hours then use it til dead and then only charge it for several hours, it will continually appear to not hold a long charge. (not much different than a cell phone charge)
this is incorrect....


----------



## Hyfi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ccotenj* 
this is incorrect....
Not in my personal experience.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19738528
> 
> 
> ...they do build up a memory so if you charged it for three hours then use it til dead and then only charge it for several hours, it will continually appear to not hold a long charge...



Wrong.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19738528
> 
> 
> ...The One is meant to be left in the charging cradle anyway so it is always fully charged. What do you do with the cradle if you leave the remote out of it for a week? May as well just put the remote in it and keep it there when not in use...



By design, the One fits a variety of lifestyles and habits. My remote resides on my sofa end-table where it is within reach from my primary viewing spot. When I initially got the One, I had the cradle on the same end-table, but the sofa and table are in the middle of the room and it meant a visible power cord which I found aesthetically displeasing. When I discovered the remote could go weeks without a charge, I decided to relocate the cradle to a less conspicuous location. Now, as previously stated, I only charge the remote when it indicates it is low. This ends up being about every two weeks.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,

I have a few questions about the Harmony One.

Is there a way, while watching a Bluray (2 hdmi's, using one for 3D and the other to my Denon) to automatically turn the volume all the way down on my TV and then while using the Watching TV buttom have the volume go back lets say to 7? I have to do both manually. Everything else up to this point works great.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I bought this remote before Christmas. I was hoping to love it, but the battery life is way too short. Looks like it only lasts a couple of days at best.
> 
> 
> How is the remote doing for everyone else? Does it last a week or more off the charger? Do you charge it every day?
> 
> 
> I love the concept, but $150 and charging every day or every other day is a bit steep.



Obviously there are several differing opinions here, but I would unreservedly put my vote in the "keep it out of the cradle until the battery is nearly dead" camp. My One is two years old... I just replaced the original battery for the first time ONLY because it was starting to very slightly swell and was starting to have slightly shorter spans between charges. I use my remote very heavily and I have always had 7-10 day charge cycles, which I find quite reasonable.


Keeping it out of the cradle also lowers the risk of the battery swelling to the point of being unremovable and also of discoloring the display from a warm/hot battery.


----------



## madurodave




Hyfi said:


> First, the initial battery charge time should be longer than they recommend. No matter what they tell you about rechargeable batteries, they do build up a memory so if you charged it for three hours then use it til dead and then only charge it for several hours, it will continually appear to not hold a long charge. (not much different than a cell phone charge)
> 
> 
> 
> The new lithium ion batteries and nickel metal hydride do not exhibit memory effects like nickel cadmium batteries did. That is why you don't have to fully charge/discharge like you did in the past. However, many feel you should periodically go through full charge/discharge cycle. I did fully charge my battery.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE = "Hify"] The One is meant to be left in the charging cradle anyway so it is always fully charged.
> 
> 
> 
> You should not have to do this. I don't see any statement as to this in the manual. I think it depends on your setup.
> 
> 
> I just want to see how long I get. I took it off the charger last night and used it as a normal remote. 15 hours later the battery indicator shows 75% for whatever that is worth. I am sure it is not accurate. Anyway, I hope to leave it off the charger until next Thursday night.
> 
> 
> I do like the controller a lot. So far, it works as advertised for functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19738781
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By design, the One fits a variety of lifestyles and habits. My remote resides on my sofa end-table where it is within reach from my primary viewing spot. When I initially got the One, I had the cradle on the same end-table, but the sofa and table are in the middle of the room and it meant a visible power cord which I found aesthetically displeasing. When I discovered the remote could go weeks without a charge, I decided to relocate the cradle to a less conspicuous location. Now, as previously stated, I only charge the remote when it indicates it is low. This ends up being about every two weeks.



My experience w/ the remote is identical to yours, no memory effect whatsoever.


----------



## rightintel

Anyone using the Harmony w/ Apple tv and if so how's it working/configured?


----------



## Whiterasta

Hi guys. I am having trouble with my remote. I just picked up a pioneer vsx-33 elite receiver. I have programed all the activities into it. When I push the activity button all of my components will turn on but the Harmony 1100.


I have tried to delay the remote as much as possible but I am still having the same problem. I have to go though all the help tabs and sometimes that doesn't even work. So I find myself walking to the basement to turn it on manually.


As well when I'm in the on screen display for my receiver. The harmony will double click moving my cursor 2 down each time not allowing me to select the tab that I want.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my personal experience.



your "personal experience" is contrary to the way the battery technology works...


sorry... a bit of research on your part could have saved you from the old adage about opening one"s mouth...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/19738888
> 
> 
> Is there a way, while watching a Bluray (2 hdmi's, using one for 3D and the other to my Denon) to automatically turn the volume all the way down on my TV and then while using the Watching TV buttom have the volume go back lets say to 7? I have to do both manually.



There are two possible solutions by adding commands to the Power On and Power Off sequences.


1) Sending a sequence of VolumeUp and VolumeDown commands.


These commands are added to the PowerUp and PowerDown Custom Actions for the TV with each Activity. This should not be an issue if "all the way down" on the TV is 0. If you never raise the volume past say 10, then you would only need to add 10 VolumeDown commands to completely lower the volume.


2) Is using the mute on the TV an alternative to turning down the volume? If so, you can send Mute On/Off commands rather than a series of volume up/down commands.


----------



## Bob Fosse

[QUOTE = "Hify"] The One is meant to be left in the charging cradle anyway so it is always fully charged.


> Quote:
> You should not have to do this. I don't see any statement as to this in the manual. I think it depends on your setup.



In the Harmony One User Manual under the title "Charging your remote" on page 11 it states, "Your Harmony One comes with a charging station. The charging station plugs into a wall outlet and charges the battery every time you put the remote on it. All you need to do is pick up the Harmony One, use it, and place it back on the charging station when you're done to ensure that it stay charged."


Thats what we've always done and have not had any problems since owning it. I don't know if doing that has shortened the time before it needs to be recharged, but in our situation placing it in the charging station fits our needs since we never misplace it and the charging dock is near the main viewing area within easy reach.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Harmony w/ Apple tv and if so how's it working/configured?



Works like a charm! The only "issue" is to find the Apple TV in the Harmony software. I have the new Apple TV (the black one), but the IR commands are the same. I also set the "Menu" and the "Exit" buttons on the Harmony to do the same as the middle button on the Apple's remote.


----------



## billd2

I have had three Harmony remotes, the third one is the Harmony one. Battery life in the previous two lasted quite a while. The Harmony one performs nicely, however, the battery has to be charged almost every day. I do not believe this is normal. After normal use the charge indicater is below half or more and would probably not last through another days use. It is interesting to read on this forum that battery charges vary from a day to weeks. I wonder if it's possible that some batteries are faulty to begin with.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19739532
> 
> 
> There are two possible solutions by adding commands to the Power On and Power Off sequences.
> 
> 
> 1) Sending a sequence of VolumeUp and VolumeDown commands.
> 
> 
> These commands are added to the PowerUp and PowerDown Custom Actions for the TV with each Activity. This should not be an issue if "all the way down" on the TV is 0. If you never raise the volume past say 10, then you would only need to add 10 VolumeDown commands to completely lower the volume.
> 
> 
> 2) Is using the mute on the TV an alternative to turning down the volume? If so, you can send Mute On/Off commands rather than a series of volume up/down commands.



Hi,


Thanks for getting back to me. I think the mute would work. I'm just not sure how to go about it. Is there a simple way of explaining it to me?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billd2* /forum/post/19740028
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if it's possible that some batteries are faulty to begin with.



Absolutely.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19739913
> 
> 
> Works like a charm! The only "issue" is to find the Apple TV in the Harmony software. I have the new Apple TV (the black one), but the IR commands are the same. I also set the "Menu" and the "Exit" buttons on the Harmony to do the same as the middle button on the Apple's remote.



Would you mind describing your setup? I'm not sure on how to go about it. For one thing, not sure what category it is(not to mention there's no HDMI-4 for the input...).


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/19740311
> 
> 
> Absolutely.



yup... no doubt there are some that are bad to begin with...


but i wonder how many people who complain about battery life have their backlight cranked all the way up and a long display time?


people forget, that screen doesn't run "for free"...


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would you mind describing your setup? I'm not sure on how to go about it. For one thing, not sure what category it is(not to mention there's no HDMI-4 for the input...).



In the Harmony software you can find the Apple TV under the HTPC category, i.e. Add New Device > Computer > Media Center PC > Apple and the model is Apple TV. Once you add it as a device you can rename it, if you like, and create an activity with it.


I have the Apple TV connected by HDMI to my AVR and the AVR with HDMI to the TV, so I have an activity on the remote that includes the Apple TV, the AVR and the TV. That's it.


Not sure about your comment in the brackets, though - the Apple TV is HDMI 1.3, so you don't need HDMI 1.4 cables (they are the same as 1.3, BTW) or devices, if this is what you are asking for.


Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19738452
> 
> 
> 1. Will it turn on if you use the Help button prompts?
> 
> 2. Will it turn on if you go into the Device and use the soft key power on (which may not be a discrete code)?



I tried the help button prompts but that didn't work as it keeps wanting to try to "fix" the, what it calls DVD 2 instead which is my new Oppo BDP-93, I also tried through the internet and put the Toshiba remote 2" away from the Harmony One and it recognized the remote but it still didn't work.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19739532
> 
> 
> There are two possible solutions by adding commands to the Power On and Power Off sequences.
> 
> 
> 1) Sending a sequence of VolumeUp and VolumeDown commands.
> 
> 
> These commands are added to the PowerUp and PowerDown Custom Actions for the TV with each Activity. This should not be an issue if "all the way down" on the TV is 0. If you never raise the volume past say 10, then you would only need to add 10 VolumeDown commands to completely lower the volume.
> 
> 
> 2) Is using the mute on the TV an alternative to turning down the volume? If so, you can send Mute On/Off commands rather than a series of volume up/down commands.



Hi,

I got the mute to work, but it shows the mute icon on the screen, so that's not going to workout.

If I add a sequence of volume down at 0, isn't that done manually?

I'm hoping to do this when I hit watch DVD, to get my volume to be at 0. Can this be done?


Thanks, jerry


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/19740601
> 
> 
> I tried the help button prompts but that didn't work as it keeps wanting to try to "fix" the, what it calls DVD 2 instead which is my new Oppo BDP-93, I also tried through the internet and put the Toshiba remote 2" away from the Harmony One and it recognized the remote but it still didn't work.



The Help will ask about all the status of all the devices under the current Activity. Something is messed up if the BDP-93 is not defined in the current activity. If that is one of your devices and it is on, just respond Yes and let it ask about the next device until you get to the Toshiba.


Please go back to my original questions, and answer each one.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/19740120
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I think the mute would work. I'm just not sure how to go about it. Is there a simple way of explaining it to me?



Open the software and select the Activities tab.


1. click Settings on the Watch DVD activity

2. select Review the settings for this activity, select Yes, but I want to add more control... and click Next

3. click Save

4. click Next until you get to the Custom Actions screen

5. in the top section (turn on actions), for "Add action for" select your TV, and click Add

6. click Send this infrared command, and in the dropdown box select Mute, and click Next


This should mute the TV speakers when you going to watch a movie. If this setting is be retained after the TV is turned off you will have to add a mute press as part of the "turn off actions" (bottom section in step 5).


If the above does not work out for some reason, you can try the volume change route using the above steps. Just substitute a Volume Up/Down for Mute, and add this command for the number of required presses.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19740483
> 
> 
> yup... no doubt there are some that are bad to begin with...
> 
> 
> but i wonder how many people who complain about battery life have their backlight cranked all the way up and a long display time?
> 
> 
> people forget, that screen doesn't run "for free"...



My Glow Timing was set at 10 seconds, and I have just lowered it to 5 seconds to see how that works. There is no setting for backlight.


Maybe the battery in my "new" 3-week old remote is bad to begin with. Testing is in progress for the next few days.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19740549
> 
> 
> In the Harmony software you can find the Apple TV under the HTPC category, i.e. Add New Device > Computer > Media Center PC > Apple and the model is Apple TV. Once you add it as a device you can rename it, if you like, and create an activity with it.
> 
> 
> I have the Apple TV connected by HDMI to my AVR and the AVR with HDMI to the TV, so I have an activity on the remote that includes the Apple TV, the AVR and the TV. That's it.
> 
> 
> Not sure about your comment in the brackets, though - the Apple TV is HDMI 1.3, so you don't need HDMI 1.4 cables (they are the same as 1.3, BTW) or devices, if this is what you are asking for.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



How'd you get the remote buttons on the Harmony? I tried to find out how, but it's been awhile since I used this software...


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19741056
> 
> 
> Open the software and select the Activities tab.
> 
> 
> 1. click Settings on the Watch DVD activity
> 
> 2. select Review the settings for this activity, select Yes, but I want to add more control... and click Next
> 
> 3. click Save
> 
> 4. click Next until you get to the Custom Actions screen
> 
> 5. in the top section (turn on actions), for "Add action for" select your TV, and click Add
> 
> 6. click Send this infrared command, and in the dropdown box select Mute, and click Next
> 
> 
> This should mute the TV speakers when you going to watch a movie. If this setting is be retained after the TV is turned off you will have to add a mute press as part of the "turn off actions" (bottom section in step 5).
> 
> 
> If the above does not work out for some reason, you can try the volume change route using the above steps. Just substitute a Volume Up/Down for Mute, and add this command for the number of required presses.



Hi,


Thanks! As I stated, the mute icon stayed on, that would have been the easiest to do. I did the volume down and like you said had to do it 7 times but it worked and then had to do the same when I tuned off my TV.


Thanks again, Jerry


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/19741242
> 
> 
> As I stated, the mute icon stayed on, that would have been the easiest to do. I did the volume down and like you said had to do it 7 times but it worked and then had to do the same when I tuned off my TV.



If you're feeling adventurous, there's a way to raise and lower TV volume faster than 7 discrete VolumeUp or VolumeDown commands. (If you're happy with the way things work now, read no further. I personally found the sending of a sequence of discrete commands took too long.)


All TVs keep raising or lowering volume as long as you keep the button down on the TV's original remote. The trick is to capture a long duration button press from the original and turn it into a single Harmony command.


In normal programming, the Harmony will just use a single step of volume up or down for its VolumeUp and VolumeDown commands, so you have to repeat them in a sequence to make a large change. But you can learn longer duration commands using Harmony's "Raw" learning mode.


There is a duration limit, but in my case, I found it was good enough. I was able to create two new commands, VolumeToZero and VolumeTo15, and learn long duration button presses in Raw mode. You will need to experiment to determine the length of button press from your original remote that the Harmony will learn without complaint.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> yup... no doubt there are some that are bad to begin with...
> 
> 
> but i wonder how many people who complain about battery life have their backlight cranked all the way up and a long display time?
> 
> 
> people forget, that screen doesn't run "for free"...



I believe I know that, thanks anyway. I am using the default settings so perhaps I can shorten the setting time.


----------



## radamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13031722
> 
> 
> Over on the Logitech forums they said colored buttons would be added for DTV. So it's just a matter of time. But I do hope we can upload our own images..from Squareeyes!



I just bought a 650 (upgrading from an old MX-500 which my wife never got the hang of) and am thinking about trading up to the ONE. My original thought was that I really didn't want another "charging pod" sitting around my den. I also currently have 5 devices so did not need to control more than that.


Likes: Love the single unit control and ability to switch activities so easily and have unused devices powered down. I also like the dedicated buttons for all frequently used functions such as the Red, Green, Yellow and Blue buttons for my DTV DVR.


Dislikes: Buttons are a bit small and the lighting is fairly dim (major reasons for looking at the ONE with the touch screen).


I am really annoyed to see that the ONE does not have dedicated color buttons and the 900 does!


I don't need RF and don't want to pay for it to get the color buttons. How do you ONE users access those functions using the ONE?


Thanks for any tips.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radamo* /forum/post/19743443
> 
> 
> Dislikes: Buttons are a bit small and the lighting is fairly dim (major reasons for looking at the ONE with the touch screen).
> 
> 
> I am really annoyed to see that the ONE does not have dedicated color buttons and the 900 does!
> 
> 
> I don't need RF and don't want to pay for it to get the color buttons. How do you ONE users access those functions using the ONE?



The buttons on the ONE are a bit smaller than my old URC-200 (which I really liked but it had similar wife issues). Lighting is good.


The colour buttons are assigned to the LCD touch screen. It would have been nice if there were dedicated buttons like the 900, but the touch screen is not bad.


----------



## radamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19743500
> 
> 
> The buttons on the ONE are a bit smaller than my old URC-200 (which I really liked but it had similar wife issues). Lighting is good.
> 
> 
> The colour buttons are assigned to the LCD touch screen. It would have been nice if there were dedicated buttons like the 900, but the touch screen is not bad.



Thanks for the quick reply. I assume that the touch screen has "pages" that are customizable so you can keep the more frequently used items up front and move other less used items lower down the food chain?

RA


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radamo* /forum/post/19743605
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I assume that the touch screen has "pages" that are customizable so you can keep the more frequently used items up front and move other less used items lower down the food chain?
> 
> RA



Correct.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How'd you get the remote buttons on the Harmony? I tried to find out how, but it's been awhile since I used this software...



You have to add the Apple TV as a device and then include it in an activity with all other devices you'll be using while watching the Apple TV. Check my previous post for details. The Harmony database has the buttons for the Apple TV and you don't have to learn them or do anything special to use them. As part of the creation of the activity, the Harmony software will ask you questions and will map the buttons on the Harmony remote to control the devices. If you don't like the default mapping, or if you want to add some other buttons you can do so using the "Customize buttons" button of your new activity.


----------



## cdaniels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19737370
> 
> 
> Lots of questions:
> 
> 1. Does pressing "2" register on the PVR
> 
> 2. Does pressing "2" again turn off the projector
> 
> 3. What happens if you select the PVR device (no longer in activity mode) and press the "2"
> 
> 4. What happens if you press the "2" on the original remote for the PVR? If it turns on the projector then it means that the remote code is duplicated, and you are SOL. If it does not turn it on then you should be able to "learn" this code to the H1.



BPlayer thanks for the response, I think I may be out of luck!







To answer your questions

1. Yes the 2 registers on the PVR.

2. No pressing 2 again doesn't turn off the projector.

3. Same thing, the projector goes on.

4. After having problems with the H1 I went back to the original PVR remote and notice that the projector goes on when pressing 2!!! I probably never noticed this because until I got the H1 my PVR remote had been on RF instead of IR.










This really stinks, I may have to abandon the H1. I may post a question on the projector forum to see if anyone else has had a similiar problem and has any suggestions. Thanks again for the responses and if anyone else has suggestions I'm open!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radamo* /forum/post/19743443
> 
> 
> Dislikes: Buttons are a bit small and the lighting is fairly dim (major reasons for looking at the ONE with the touch screen).



The illuminated LCD display is nice, but IMHO the touch screen is a PITA. I liked only one thing better about the Harmony 880, which is that it had hard buttons next to the LCD. (For the record, the One is better in every other way.)


The problem with the One is that the LCD is mounted so low in the device that parallax makes it hard to hit the correct soft button unless the remote is pointing straight up or you are sitting hunched over it. If your setup is such that you need to point the remote at your devices (e.g., bouncing it off the ceiling won't work), the touch screen is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The illuminated LCD display is nice, but IMHO the touch screen is a PITA. I liked only one thing better about the Harmony 880, which is that it had hard buttons next to the LCD. (For the record, the One is better in every other way.)
> 
> 
> The problem with the One is that the LCD is mounted so low in the device that parallax makes it hard to hit the correct soft button unless the remote is pointing straight up or you are sitting hunched over it. If your setup is such that you need to point the remote at your devices (e.g., bouncing it off the ceiling won't work), the touch screen is more trouble than it's worth.



So far I really like the remote. I don't find the colored buttons on the LCD being an issue on DirecTV control.


So far, battery level is holding!


Tonight I need to put my wife's favorite channels on the LCD.


She loves the slide show feature.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdaniels* /forum/post/19744057
> 
> 
> I probably never noticed this because until I got the H1 my PVR remote had been on RF instead of IR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really stinks, I may have to abandon the H1. I may post a question on the projector forum to see if anyone else has had a similiar problem and has any suggestions. Thanks again for the responses and if anyone else has suggestions I'm open!



It is a known problem. The alternatives are not pretty and will push you into a higher price range RF remote. If you have had the 7130 for some time it could be time to find it an new home and get a replacement.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19744316
> 
> 
> So far I really like the remote. I don't find the colored buttons on the LCD being an issue on DirecTV control.
> 
> 
> So far, battery level is holding!
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to put my wife's favorite channels on the LCD.
> 
> 
> She loves the slide show feature.



And you do know about the great channel logos at http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home I hope. We love them.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And you do know about the great channel logos at http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home I hope. We love them.



Nope - I did not know that!


Thanks!


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19744090
> 
> 
> The illuminated LCD display is nice, but IMHO the touch screen is a PITA. I liked only one thing better about the Harmony 880, which is that it had hard buttons next to the LCD. (For the record, the One is better in every other way.)
> 
> 
> The problem with the One is that the LCD is mounted so low in the device that parallax makes it hard to hit the correct soft button unless the remote is pointing straight up or you are sitting hunched over it. If your setup is such that you need to point the remote at your devices (e.g., bouncing it off the ceiling won't work), the touch screen is more trouble than it's worth.



The touch screen does take some getting used to over the 880; but as you indicated the One is far superior in almost every other way. You can elect to map most of your commands to "hard buttons" but that gets old (IMO).


Give it some time; you might adjust and learn to like the touch screen.


----------



## radamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/19134876
> 
> http://www.iconharmony.com is back up and running! many thanks to shaun thompson for hours of work rebuilding the database. i will now spend time repopulating with up to the near 11,000 icons that were present before the crash. let me know if you have problems find a specific icon.



Squareeyes,

Thanks so much for the icon library. What a great resource.

RA


----------



## Jim S

I've been programming my Harmony 550, 650, and One for awhile now and one issue that seems to keep coming up that I've been able to ignore (until now) is the Input setup on my HTPC-like devices. The problem became evident while troubleshooting start-up issues on my SageTV server. I see now this also applies to my PopcornHour A-100 and Sage HD300 which are also categorized as HTPC devices.


The activity setup always prompts for an Input selection on these devices eventhough they don't really need an input assigned. So I've always picked one of the choices and been on my merry way since I assumed the device would not respond. Now with my SageTV server I see this is having unintended consequences, since the "RecordedTV" input I selected (I'm driving SageTV with a Media Center IR sensor) launches Windows Media Center every time my SageTV activity is started.


Before I stumbled on this problem, I remember setting up an activity or device and saw what looked like an easy solution to this issue, but have not been able to reproduce it since. In the Input setup there was a selection option for "This Device does not require a Source selection" or something like that. Anyone recall seeing that option and recall how to get it?


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jim S* 
Before I stumbled on this problem, I remember setting up an activity or device and saw what looked like an easy solution to this issue, but have not been able to reproduce it since. In the Input setup there was a selection option for "This Device does not require a Source selection" or something like that. Anyone recall seeing that option and recall how to get it?
For the ONE:

- Select the Activity

- Review the settings for this Activity

- Yes, but I want to add more control...

- Save Device in Use

- What input or channel does your.....

- Select Source input is missing

- Select Method 2

- Delete all the input options

- Save


----------



## Jim S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19748688
> 
> 
> For the ONE:
> 
> - Select the Activity
> 
> - Review the settings for this Activity
> 
> - Yes, but I want to add more control...
> 
> - Save Device in Use
> 
> - What input or channel does your.....
> 
> - Select Source input is missing
> 
> - Select Method 2
> 
> - Delete all the input options
> 
> - Save



Thanks BPlayer, was just about to post that deleting all the inputs set the source to "Tuner" which seems to do the trick.


----------



## squareeyes

bernie,

thanks for the plug! happy new year.

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19744603
> 
> 
> And you do know about the great channel logos at http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home I hope. We love them.


----------



## squareeyes

and radamo, thanks for the kudos. i'm happy to oblige.

,r



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radamo* /forum/post/19748079
> 
> 
> Squareeyes,
> 
> Thanks so much for the icon library. What a great resource.
> 
> RA


----------



## lovingdvd

I understand that some advanced configuration/settings require you to contact Logitech tech support for an engineer to make direct changes to the account that we cannot do ourselves.


However, it dawned on me - what happen after the free 90 day support runs out? Do they charge an incident of $x each time you need to make a change? I'm all set for now, but I can see the possibility in the future as I change equipment that I would need their assistance and doesn't seem right to have to pay for it. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19750714
> 
> 
> I understand that some advanced configuration/settings require you to contact Logitech tech support for an engineer to make direct changes to the account that we cannot do ourselves.
> 
> 
> However, it dawned on me - what happen after the free 90 day support runs out? Do they charge an incident of $x each time you need to make a change? I'm all set for now, but I can see the possibility in the future as I change equipment that I would need their assistance and doesn't seem right to have to pay for it. Thanks!



After owning my H1 for 2 years, I made a routine update to a command via my computer. After I made the update, I found that a particular sequence that I had originally programmed no longer worked. When I contacted tech support they changed my between $20 to $30 for phone support--can't remember the exact charge.


According to the tech it turned out that recent software changes that they had made on their end had caused my previously programmed sequence to no longer work when I hooked my H1 up to my computer. They had to make some changes on their end to fix the problem but they still changed me. Its too bad that they don't continue to offer free tech support after 90 days; at least for the original owner.


----------



## madurodave

Looks like I might make 5 days between charges if I am lucky. I will look at some of the remote settings and see if I can extend this. At 3 days so far, battery meter shows 25% left.


----------



## Duck05

Not sure this is worth all the angst about battery life. Leaving it in the charging cradle when not in use is no big deal if your logistics (a place for the charger that does not cause any headaches) allow for it.


If not, charge it when you need to....


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure this is worth all the angst about battery life. Leaving it in the charging cradle when not in use is no big deal if your logistics (a place for the charger that does not cause any headaches) allow for it.
> 
> 
> If not, charge it when you need to....



This was just mainly a test for the first full week. Just getting to know the remote. Angst level not too high yet.


----------



## Raddle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Olbi* 
It is usually the TVs that transmit a lot of IR noise when they warm-up, but it is possible that some AVRs do the same. Since you haven't found anything for the IR interference with the AVR, you should check with the TV turned off, just to be sure that the AVR is the real culprit. Keep in mind that it might take 30 sec. or even minutes for the TV backlight to stop emitting the IR noise after the TV is turned on, so if the TV was on, give it some time after you turn it off before you do the test.


Regardless of whether it is the TV or the AVR that is causing the interference, you should cover the IRLinc's IR eye, not the source of the interference - it is the IR noise generated from the source that is interfering with the IR signals from the remote, not the IR eye of the TV/AVR.


Try moving the IRLinc's IR eye as far as possible from the source of the interference and see whether it will work. If it still doesn't work, try adding layers of masking tape/blue painter's tape, etc. on the IR eye of the IRLink.


It is very unlikely that the surge suppressor is causing the issue, but try plugging one of the devices in a different outlet just to eliminate this as a possibility.


Hope this helps.
I moved the controller from my surge suppressor to an unfiltered wall outlet. Now everything works fine! I can control my lights with my Harmony One. I added soft buttons to every activity.


----------



## lovingdvd

Its really too bad that Logitech does not provide advanced users with access to the XML. I find it very frustrating to be locked out of some of the advanced features I need. Plus some of the more basic features are very limiting. As just one example, they only provide room for 5 commands in a sequence? It takes close to 10 commands (and sometimes more) for me to make a macro that goes through my TV menu and sets options.


I needed to add a delay between the time my TV and AVR powered on. I was on the phone with them for 2:05. That's not 2 minutes and 5 seconds either. Unreal.


I've read bits and pieces on how to use Learn Raw to work around the 5 command sequence limit. Is there a good tutorial or discussion on this available?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19755610
> 
> 
> I needed to add a delay between the time my TV and AVR powered on. I was on the phone with them for 2:05. That's not 2 minutes and 5 seconds either. Unreal.



And this will cost you $$$ when your free support expires. A new firmware update could wipe out a delay if they inserted one for you, and you could be back to square one if your change your equipment. Look for post in this thread about adding dummy devices to force a delay.



> Quote:
> I've read bits and pieces on how to use Learn Raw to work around the 5 command sequence limit. Is there a good tutorial or discussion on this available?



See this post for a combination of a delay plus using Raw.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post19642354


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19756492
> 
> 
> And this will cost you $$$ when your free support expires. A new firmware update could wipe out a delay if they inserted one for you, and you could be back to square one if your change your equipment. Look for post in this thread about adding dummy devices to force a delay.
> 
> 
> 
> See this post for a combination of a delay plus using Raw.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post19642354



Thank you so much BPlayer! That looks like a great tutorial and is well laid out. I did have one question though about this:


> Quote:
> - Device = PVF FF Delay, Command = 10Down/Off (or any other key)



What do you mean by "10Down/off" ?


Is the idea here to send bogus commands and have it take x seconds because of the inter delay between each command? What is 10Down/Off supposed to represent? It seems you would need x button presses to account for the delay, but as far as I know you can only have one button press on each line in the sequence?










Basically there are two separate issues I am trying to solve:


1: To reach certain an item in my TV menu I like to toggle (no discrete codes unfortunately) looks something like menu, right, right, up, up, up, right, down, down, down, select, exit. I can't use a sequence for this because of the 5 step limit.


It looks like your step 3 covers this. But how many commands can you typically fit into a Learn Raw? If its only say 5 I could see making a few buttons with the learned raw codes piled into each and then adding each as subsequent steps in a Sequence?


2: To work around a bug with my STB I need my power-on sequence to add a 1.5 second delay after the TV power-on command is sent and before the AVR power-on command is sent. It does not look like your tutorial would be applicable to this situation because this has to occur during the power on sequence.


I read somewhere that you can add a dummy device and set its inter delay (last delay option, whatever that's called) to say 1500ms, then insert that into your activity.


I tried that but encountered two issues: #1 it didn't work - there was no delay even though the power on for the dummy device indeed came in between the STB and TV, and #2 (and this is a big issue for me) adding the dummy device causes it to display one of my real devices on the 2nd page of the Devices list, putting the dummy device on the first page. I often need the Devices so its no good for me to have it on the 2nd page.


I am open to any suggestions though. What they did in support with this delay definitely solved my issue and is working perfectly, but I don't like being at their mercy or the fact that it could break with a firmware update as you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## madurodave

The remote lasted 4 days on the full charge. It just went to yellow on the battery indicator. I don't know how some posters get 14 days! They must not touch it for the entire time.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19756784
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "10Down/off" ?
> 
> 
> Is the idea here to send bogus commands and have it take x seconds because of the inter delay between each command? What is 10Down/Off supposed to represent? It seems you would need x button presses to account for the delay, but as far as I know you can only have one button press on each line in the sequence?



Yes, it is a garbage command, basically any command that exist for the dummy device you have used. With the Learn Raw mode you can get it to learn multiple button presses, but this is hit or miss in getting the right number buttons. Having another remote that does macros makes this easier as you can use it as the source.



> Quote:
> Basically there are two separate issues I am trying to solve:
> 
> 
> 1: To reach certain an item in my TV menu I like to toggle (no discrete codes unfortunately) looks something like menu, right, right, up, up, up, right, down, down, down, select, exit. I can't use a sequence for this because of the 5 step limit.
> 
> 
> It looks like your step 3 covers this. But how many commands can you typically fit into a Learn Raw? If its only say 5 I could see making a few buttons with the learned raw codes piled into each and then adding each as subsequent steps in a Sequence?



I do not know how many codes can be combined into one "learn", but your idea of stacking multiple buttons should work.



> Quote:
> 2: To work around a bug with my STB I need my power-on sequence to add a 1.5 second delay after the TV power-on command is sent and before the AVR power-on command is sent. It does not look like your tutorial would be applicable to this situation because this has to occur during the power on sequence.
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that you can add a dummy device and set its inter delay (last delay option, whatever that's called) to say 1500ms, then insert that into your activity.



Yes, use one or more dummy devices to achieve the amount of delay required. The dummy devices are placed in sequence where you want the delay, and specify the time in the Inter-Device Delay.



> Quote:
> I tried that but encountered two issues: #1 it didn't work - there was no delay even though the power on for the dummy device indeed came in between the STB and TV, and #2 (and this is a big issue for me) adding the dummy device causes it to display one of my real devices on the 2nd page of the Devices list, putting the dummy device on the first page. I often need the Devices so its no good for me to have it on the 2nd page.



Keep trying, it will work. There is no control over where devices are placed. You may have to start from scratch, no devices, and then add them in the sequence that you want them displayed.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19758652
> 
> 
> The remote lasted 4 days on the full charge. It just went to yellow on the battery indicator. I don't know how some posters get 14 days! They must not touch it for the entire time.



Wrong. My wife and I use the remote frequently. There is something wrong with your battery or remote.


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19758652
> 
> 
> The remote lasted 4 days on the full charge. It just went to yellow on the battery indicator. I don't know how some posters get 14 days! They must not touch it for the entire time.



Although we don't "channel surf" much (we DVR almost everything we watch other than sports), we do use our Harmony One's (we have two for different rooms) extensively every day for watching TV, Wii game-pay, CD-listening, BluRay-watching and XM radio-listening. It also controls our room lighting via X10 commands. Our battery for each of the two units lasts at least two weeks. Either there's something wrong with your remote or battery OR you are pressing buttons constantly for many hours daily.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19758652
> 
> 
> The remote lasted 4 days on the full charge. It just went to yellow on the battery indicator. I don't know how some posters get 14 days! They must not touch it for the entire time.



Virtually everything I watch is DVR'd, so there is regular commercial skipping and menu manipulation, and if I'm not watching the DVR I'm channel surfing. Also, my backlight is set to the maximum time. I never get 14 days, nor would I expect it, but a full week is the norm unless I'm doing updates to the remote.


That said, I don't think the important point is whether you get 4 or 5 or 7 days on a charge. I'd really like to know from those who have had severely swollen batteries (as in can't remove the battery) or blackened displays whether these problems occurred under an "always return to cradle" charging regime. I suspect, but do not know for sure, that very few, if any, of these problems occurred for those who charge only when needed.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Although we don't "channel surf" much (we DVR almost everything we watch other than sports), we do use our Harmony One's (we have two for different rooms) extensively every day for watching TV, Wii game-pay, CD-listening, BluRay-watching and XM radio-listening. It also controls our room lighting via X10 commands. Our battery for each of the two units lasts at least two weeks. Either there's something wrong with your remote or battery OR you are pressing buttons constantly for many hours daily.



Then I guess I had better return it. Others put their remotes back in the cradle daily so they probably do not know how long it lasts.


And no, I am not depressing the buttons for hours on end. I pick up the remote, depress Watch tv, it turns on my DVR and tv, then I use it for volume, channel guide and changing channels as needed. It is probably touched less than 10x per night.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. My wife and I use the remote frequently. There is something wrong with your battery or remote.



I guess I will return it then and stick with my 4 remotes. It's a shame Logitech can't make them more consistent. Battery issues, swelling reported elsewhere.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually everything I watch is DVR'd, so there is regular commercial skipping and menu manipulation, and if I'm not watching the DVR I'm channel surfing. Also, my backlight is set to the maximum time. I never get 14 days, nor would I expect it, but a full week is the norm unless I'm doing updates to the remote.



Looks like I have a bad remote.


----------



## tlfreeman

Hi all, about to take the plunge on one of these but I just wanted to double check here that this remote can do all I think it can, for a remote noob all the info out there is kinda overwhelming. My setup is as follows:


- Panny TV

- XBOX 360

- Pioneer VSX-919AH-K AVR

- DirecTV

- HTPC with IR dongle (using XBMC, Netflix, Hulu)


The things I would like to do are:


- Custom power options depending on what I press, i.e. if I press "Watch TV" the TV, AVR, and DTV box come on, then if I press "Watch Movie" the DTV box shuts off, while the HTPC comes from sleep mode and the input on the AVR goes to the correct one for my HTPC, etc.


- Application kill options for rotating between Hulu, Netflix, and XBMC while in HTPC.


- Ability to program channel favorites and other common DTV functions while in TV mode


- Above all, passing the "wife" test for ease of use in all of the above.


Also, in the event that the above can be easily done with a cheaper remote, I'm all ears. I don't mind spending the money if the One is really worth it in terms of ease of use, but I don't want to throw money away on features I'll never use at the same time.


So is the Harmony One my remote?


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlfreeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, about to take the plunge on one of these but I just wanted to double check here that this remote can do all I think it can, for a remote noob all the info out there is kinda overwhelming. My setup is as follows:
> 
> 
> - Panny TV
> 
> - XBOX 360
> 
> - Pioneer VSX-919AH-K AVR
> 
> - DirecTV
> 
> - HTPC with IR dongle (using XBMC, Netflix, Hulu)
> 
> 
> The things I would like to do are:
> 
> 
> - Custom power options depending on what I press, i.e. if I press "Watch TV" the TV, AVR, and DTV box come on, then if I press "Watch Movie" the DTV box shuts off, while the HTPC comes from sleep mode and the input on the AVR goes to the correct one for my HTPC, etc.
> 
> 
> - Application kill options for rotating between Hulu, Netflix, and XBMC while in HTPC.
> 
> 
> - Ability to program channel favorites and other common DTV functions while in TV mode
> 
> 
> - Above all, passing the "wife" test for ease of use in all of the above.
> 
> 
> Also, in the event that the above can be easily done with a cheaper remote, I'm all ears. I don't mind spending the money if the One is really worth it in terms of ease of use, but I don't want to throw money away on features I'll never use at the same time.
> 
> 
> So is the Harmony One my remote?



Switching between tv, movie etc and turning on/off devices works very well. I have not done the favorite channels yet, but it does that also.


Wife test - my wife is still evaluating it. Probably a pass on that!


Application kill options - not sure.


This should work as your one remote!


----------



## mdavej

If your HTPC remote can do all those things, then harmony (or any learning universal for that matter) can too. You may want to look at the 700 or 650 which have essentially the same capabilities as the One but fewer devices and much cheaper. However, the LCD shows fewer functions and is not touch.


URC also has some good remotes you should consider, but it can be difficult to get your hands on the software.


If you are interested in even cheaper options, JP1 remotes can easily handle all of this as well ($5-$20 plus a $30 programming cable and free software) - see the links in my sig. WAF is not quite as high with JP1 as with harmony generally, but if you program them properly, it can be close. For example, hold TV runs my Watch TV activity, hold DVD, runs my Watch Movie activity, etc. Since all your devices have discrete on/off, it would be pretty easy to make bulletproof macros on any remote.


----------



## tlfreeman

I don't even have an HTPC remote at the moment (just using keyboard/mouse) so I don't know the possible capabilities of a remote for it, but according to this I just found: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=19595810 it seems I can control the applications within it.


I'll definitely look over other options as well though, especially the options that are cheaper.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19758919
> 
> 
> ...Yes, use one or more dummy devices to achieve the amount of delay required. The dummy devices are placed in sequence where you want the delay, and specify the time in the Inter-Device Delay...



Maybe it didn't work because I used 0 for all the other delays besides Inter-Device delay. What should I set these other delays to for the dummy device? Does it matter?


----------



## mdavej

That's pretty complicated. I just use THIS (about $6 shipped on ebay) with my remotes and make the hotkey shortcuts for my apps match the buttons on the remote (up to 4 apps with zero programming or scripting required). My problem is my PC doesn't keep the USB port hot while it's asleep, so I have to manually turn it on. Putting it in sleep mode from the remote is no problem though. Once I've launched an app, I use the mouse functionality with the arrow buttons and an on-screen keyboard. But honestly, a real keyboard and mouse like you're using today is best by far.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I moved the controller from my surge suppressor to an unfiltered wall outlet. Now everything works fine! I can control my lights with my Harmony One. I added soft buttons to every activity.



Glad it works!


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19760088
> 
> 
> Then I guess I had better return it. Others put their remotes back in the cradle daily so they probably do not know how long it lasts.
> 
> 
> And no, I am not depressing the buttons for hours on end. I pick up the remote, depress Watch tv, it turns on my DVR and tv, then I use it for volume, channel guide and changing channels as needed. It is probably touched less than 10x per night.



Yup. Probably a bad battery. I'd ask for a new one. There is no way I'd do without my 2x Harmony One's.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Probably a bad battery. I'd ask for a new one. There is no way I'd do without my 2x Harmony One's.



I read some online reviews that stated 1 week maximum before charge needed. I probably could have gone 5 days so not too far off of other reviews.


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19739846
> 
> 
> [QUOTE = "Hify"] The One is meant to be left in the charging cradle anyway so it is always fully charged.
> 
> 
> In the Harmony One User Manual under the title "Charging your remote" on page 11 it states, "Your Harmony One comes with a charging station. The charging station plugs into a wall outlet and charges the battery every time you put the remote on it. All you need to do is pick up the Harmony One, use it, and place it back on the charging station when you're done to ensure that it stay charged."
> 
> 
> Thats what we've always done and have not had any problems since owning it. I don't know if doing that has shortened the time before it needs to be recharged, but in our situation placing it in the charging station fits our needs since we never misplace it and the charging dock is near the main viewing area within easy reach.



They would never had made a custom molded cradle if you were not supposed to just put the remote in it when not in use. They would have had a crappy little plug in wall wart unit otherwise.


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/19739497
> 
> 
> your "personal experience" is contrary to the way the battery technology works...
> 
> 
> sorry... a bit of research on your part could have saved you from the old adage about opening one"s mouth...



I understand what you are saying but I have a Motorola Razr that exhibits the exact behavior that I first described and the battery is supposed to be the same type. If I charge it for 2 hours when only one bar is down, it loses the charge quickly after repeating that charge scenario. If I wait til it is fully out and beeping and only charge it til it says complete, it still wears down after a few hours. If I wait til out and beeping and then charge it overnight, it lasts for 3 days.


So roll your eyes all you like, the way things are supposed to work is not always the way they actually work.


As far as the remote cradle, as I replied to another post, if you were not supposed to store the remote in the cradle, they would not have gone to all the trouble to mold a custom fit cradle and improve the design flaw of the 880, they would have provided a wall ward and plug in only charge method and no cradle.


We can just agree to disagree as I don't care to get into a pissing match.


I leave mine in the cradle and it has never run out of charge, does not overheat or swell the battery and it's worked perfect for at least a year and a half now.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19758652
> 
> 
> The remote lasted 4 days on the full charge. It just went to yellow on the battery indicator. I don't know how some posters get 14 days! They must not touch it for the entire time.



I get about two days, max. I leave the display lighted for 20 seconds, though.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I get about two days, max. I leave the display lighted for 20 seconds, though.



It looks like use time is all over the place. I am going to give it a few more days. I bought it during Xmas sales at BB, so I believe I have until 1/31 to return. If my wife likes it, I will just keep it and see how it goes.


----------



## garnuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19762463
> 
> 
> It looks like use time is all over the place. I am going to give it a few more days. I bought it during Xmas sales at BB, so I believe I have until 1/31 to return. If my wife likes it, I will just keep it and see how it goes.



I've had my One for 18 months. With 1-3 hrs daily use, I charge mine every 4-7 days. I think I've only seen the battery indicator turn red once. It has never been important to me to see how long a charge will last... when the battery indicator is around 1/4, I charge it! No big deal.


I would never give up my One, even if I had to hand-crank charge it daily










Gary


----------



## lovingdvd

I simply put my Harmon back in the charging cradle at the end of every day. For those that have battery issues why not just do the same?


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I simply put my Harmon back in the charging cradle at the end of every day. For those that have battery issues why not just do the same?



I just would like to have the option of a few days without using the cradle. I think 4 or 5 will be fine for me. Most likely I will keep the Harmony One. I like having 1 remote to control everything.


Now I have to decide if I should get the Playstation accessory also. I will have to see how much it is.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19760088
> 
> 
> Then I guess I had better return it. Others put their remotes back in the cradle daily so they probably do not know how long it lasts.
> 
> 
> And no, I am not depressing the buttons for hours on end. I pick up the remote, depress Watch tv, it turns on my DVR and tv, then I use it for volume, channel guide and changing channels as needed. It is probably touched less than 10x per night.



It is either a bad battery, or you have set the display to stay on for too long. I'm using mine pretty much the same way as you are describing and my battery lasts more than 5 days. I don't remember what my display delay is set to, but I remember that I played with it when I got the remote.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19760917
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't work because I used 0 for all the other delays besides Inter-Device delay. What should I set these other delays to for the dummy device? Does it matter?



It should not matter what the other delays are set to, but bump them up to see if that changes anything.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19760917
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't work because I used 0 for all the other delays besides Inter-Device delay. What should I set these other delays to for the dummy device? Does it matter?



Also make sure that the dummy devices "have" a button to "power" them "on". Otherwise the Harmony will just skip them, I believe.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is either a bad battery, or you have set the display to stay on for too long. I'm using mine pretty much the same way as you are describing and my battery lasts more than 5 days. I don't remember what my display delay is set to, but I remember that I played with it when I got the remote.



I will check some of the settings. The display goes off pretty quickly when I lay the remote down. About 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Olbi

Try lowering it down. I'm not sure what my setting is, but 10 sec. looks like a lot and the display is a power hog, for sure!


One other thing - keep in mind that the accuracy of the battery percentage is low, so you might want to get into the red zone for a good comparison.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19766890
> 
> 
> Also make sure that the dummy devices "have" a button to "power" them "on". Otherwise the Harmony will just skip them, I believe.



Great tip, thanks! I think that's likely what happened. I randomly picked an

"Amplifier" as my dummy device and there's probably not a power button for that.


The main issue I have though with this approach is that the dummy device is then in my Devices list. I don't care so much about that, if it appeared last. But instead it got inserted onto my first page of devices. I only have three main devices I need to use so having it force one of my real devices on to the second page makes this approach not good for me.


Someone said I may be able to delete and re-add the devices to correct the order but then I'd have to set everything up again so that doesn't work for me either.


I know the standard line "its an activity based remote and we shouldn't need to use the Devices" but the reality is that some of us do like to use the devices this way. How hard would it be for them to let us reorder the devices list. Sheesh! The lack of flexibility with their software is often frustrating.


----------



## Transfix

So I wonder if Logitech will announce any new additions at CES.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* 
Great tip, thanks! I think that's likely what happened. I randomly picked an

"Amplifier" as my dummy device and there's probably not a power button for that.


The main issue I have though with this approach is that the dummy device is then in my Devices list. I don't care so much about that, if it appeared last. But instead it got inserted onto my first page of devices. I only have three main devices I need to use so having it force one of my real devices on to the second page makes this approach not good for me.


Someone said I may be able to delete and re-add the devices to correct the order but then I'd have to set everything up again so that doesn't work for me either.


I know the standard line "its an activity based remote and we shouldn't need to use the Devices" but the reality is that some of us do like to use the devices this way. How hard would it be for them to let us reorder the devices list. Sheesh! The lack of flexibility with their software is often frustrating.
Another possible workaround that I can think of would be to specify that your AVR doesn't have a power button and then add additional commands to your power-on sequence that will put a delay and then will issue the PowerOn/PowerToggle command to your AVR. This way you'll not need a dummy device and to play with the inter-device delays.


Hope this helps.


----------



## lovingdvd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Olbi* 
Another possible workaround that I can think of would be to specify that your AVR doesn't have a power button and then add additional commands to your power-on sequence that will put a delay and then will issue the PowerOn/PowerToggle command to your AVR. This way you'll not need a dummy device and to play with the inter-device delays.


Hope this helps.
My understanding from Logitech's Tier-2 support is that you cannot add additional commands to the power-on sequence that add a delay because the delay always comes last, after all the power ups. I don't understand why then the option is even there...







I'm talking about the option that let's you insert an X second IR delay. Try adding it and you'll see its on the end after all power on sequences are executed and no way to move it higher.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding from Logitech's Tier-2 support is that you cannot add additional commands to the power-on sequence that add a delay because the delay always comes last, after all the power ups. I don't understand why then the option is even there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the option that let's you insert an X second IR delay. Try adding it and you'll see its on the end after all power on sequences are executed and no way to move it higher.



You cannot add commands between the ones that the software will automatically add for you, but you can add commands after that. So, if you specify that your AVR doesn't have an on/off button, the software will not add it's power on command to the sequence. This way you'll be able to add the IR delay and then the power on command for your AVR after the other power on commands.


Hope this helps.


----------



## radamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is either a bad battery, or you have set the display to stay on for too long. I'm using mine pretty much the same way as you are describing and my battery lasts more than 5 days. I don't remember what my display delay is set to, but I remember that I played with it when I got the remote.



I also recently bought mine. I am currently seeing about 4 days but am definitely playing a bit more than normal. I am hoping that it stays consistent for a while and does not start to lose charge faster over time. It did pass the wife test so it is staying.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19770748
> 
> 
> You cannot add commands between the ones that the software will automatically add for you, but you can add commands after that. So, if you specify that your AVR doesn't have an on/off button, the software will not add it's power on command to the sequence. This way you'll be able to add the IR delay and then the power on command for your AVR after the other power on commands.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ahh, interesting trick! I suppose that could work. But now I just thought of something - there is no such controls available for the power OFF sequences right? In which case if I tell it there are no power on or power off buttons then during power off it won't turn the unit off, right? So that's an issue.


Unless... What if I still tell it that there is a power on/off button but override the power on code with a bogus command that does nothing of interest. Then learn the real power on command and have it send that after the X second delay added to the end of the power on sequence? Think that would work?


----------



## balboa dave

May I suggest that when we talk about how long the batteries last that we speak in terms of total hours of use between charging, not days? I think it's unlikely everyone has the same viewing habits. I can make my remote last two weeks or two days, and it depends only on how many hours per day I use it. I put mine in the charger every night, but it still would be nice to get a feel for the average battery duration.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, interesting trick! I suppose that could work. But now I just thought of something - there is no such controls available for the power OFF sequences right? In which case if I tell it there are no power on or power off buttons then during power off it won't turn the unit off, right? So that's an issue.
> 
> 
> Unless... What if I still tell it that there is a power on/off button but override the power on code with a bogus command that does nothing of interest. Then learn the real power on command and have it send that after the X second delay added to the end of the power on sequence? Think that would work?



I'm not sure, but I think that you should be able to add commands before the power off sequence starts. If this is not possible, you can certainly try replacing the power on command with a dummy one, but I think you'll have to learn the dummy one and then learn the real one under a different name in order to use it after the power in sequence.


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/19774122
> 
> 
> May I suggest that when we talk about how long the batteries last that we speak in terms of total hours of use between charging, not days? I think it's unlikely everyone has the same viewing habits. I can make my remote last two weeks or two days, and it depends only on how many hours per day I use it. I put mine in the charger every night, but it still would be nice to get a feel for the average battery duration.



My One gets a lot of use every day. It controls multiple televisions, office TV in the morning, family room and bedroom TVs at night. We rarely watch live programming, usually either TiVo or Netflix, so we are constantly pausing, fast forwarding, rewinding, etc. We get 3 or 4 days per charge.


At first we recharged it every night, but after reading about swollen batteries now only recharge as needed.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageek2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My One gets a lot of use every day. It controls multiple televisions, office TV in the morning, family room and bedroom TVs at night. We rarely watch live programming, usually either TiVo or Netflix, so we are constantly pausing, fast forwarding, rewinding, etc. We get 3 or 4 days per charge.
> 
> 
> At first we recharged it every night, but after reading about swollen batteries now only recharge as needed.



If everything is in order, you should be able to charge every day without issue. I am 2 years on my iPhone 3GS with no battery issues so far. Same type of battery.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/19774122
> 
> 
> May I suggest that when we talk about how long the batteries last that we speak in terms of total hours of use between charging, not days? I think it's unlikely everyone has the same viewing habits. I can make my remote last two weeks or two days, and it depends only on how many hours per day I use it. I put mine in the charger every night, but it still would be nice to get a feel for the average battery duration.



I have resisted from adding any other comments about the battery charge, as I tend to agree with the recommendation of "just use the charger". However, here are some comments:


- I use my remote regularly and have no idea how I would measure total hours of use. For example, the remote would have been used two in 2 hours of watching a movie, first to select the movie from my PVR, and the second time to delete the movie. Compare this with watching a recorded TV program where there are multiple key presses every 10 minutes to skip commercials.


- The charge will last about 4 days with mixed use (see above) of movies and TV programs, 3-4 hours per day. Glow timing is set at 10 seconds.


- Starting from fully charged at 7:00 pm, 4 hours of recorded TV viewing, then left off charger. The indicator will be at about 75% the next day at 7:00 pm.


- My new remote was fully charged and rested in the unplugged cradle for 1 week while I was away, and unusable on my return. I doubt that the cradle would reverse draw power.


Maybe I will give Logitech support a call about getting a replacement battery.


----------



## Transfix

I am having an issue with my H1. Everything is setup correctly to watch tv for example but the problem is that it will go to the correct hdmi 1 input then 2sec later it goes to tv/sat. if I press the help button it corrects it then goes back to tv/sat. Its driving me mental.


----------



## mdavej

Disable CEC on all your devices.


----------



## Transfix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Disable CEC on all your devices.



CEC? and how do i do that?


Would you be referring to HDMI control? my pioneer elite has this feature and it is on.


----------



## Olbi

Turn it off on your TV. Pioneer call it Kuro Link, Samsung - Anynet+, Sony - Bravia ???, Panasonic - Viera Link, etc.


----------



## Transfix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn it off on your TV. Pioneer call it Kuo Link, Samsung - Anynet+, Sony - Bravia ???, Panasonic - Viera Link, etc.



Update: Ok so I disabled the hdmi control options on all my components except for the receiver. seems to be working great now. thanks for your help man.



side note: I just got my remote the day before yesterday and let it charge overnight for a total of about 14hrs. I used it to program it today and watched tv a bit and the battery is almost dead. that cant be normal.

my 880 lasts aot longer than that.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transfix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Ok so I disabled the hdmi control options on all my components except for the receiver. seems to be working great now. thanks for your help man.
> 
> 
> side note: I just got my remote the day before yesterday and let it charge overnight for a total of about 14hrs. I used it to program it today and watched tv a bit and the battery is almost dead. that cant be normal.
> 
> my 880 lasts aot longer than that.



Glad it worked!


Updating the remote uses battery as well and this might be why it is almost empty. Check how it is in "normal" days. Also check the settings of the delay for the display and the display brightness since they are using a lot of battery.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageek2* /forum/post/19777227
> 
> 
> At first we recharged it every night, but after reading about swollen batteries now only recharge as needed.



Have you found anything from Logitech that suggests that leaving the remote in the recharging cradle every night contributes to battery swelling?


I did find this post on the Logitech forum regarding battery swelling:


Re: swollen battery replacement when out of warranty? [ Edited ]

Options

02-18-2010 07:38 AM - last edited on 02-18-2010 07:39 AM


Had the same issue with my Harmony One. Battery stopped holding a charge, and I was unable to physically remove it via normal means due to the fact that it had swollen and was stuck in the unit. I have several Harmony Remotes and the One (compared to my other remotes) has a major design flaw. The older remotes have a 'drop in' battery design, where the back comes off and the battery drops straight in. The newer remotes have a 'slide in' design where you slide the battery in to a slot barely big enough to accommodate it.


To add insult to injury - the Harmony FAQ says it is 'normal' for the battery to swell.


"So in short:

The battery compartment was designed to 'just fit' a standard sized battery.

It is 'normal' (per Logitech) for the battery to swell, and this swelling will usually cause the battery to stick in the remote.

The swelling wont normally occur until after the standard warranty is out.

You are SOL - and your options are to use drastic measures to remove the swollen battery (risking injury to self) or buy a new remote."


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19780632
> 
> 
> Have you found anything from Logitech that suggests that leaving the remote in the recharging cradle every night contributes to battery swelling?
> 
> 
> I did find this post on the Logitech forum regarding battery swelling:
> 
> 
> Re: swollen battery replacement when out of warranty? [ Edited ]
> 
> Options
> 
> 02-18-2010 07:38 AM - last edited on 02-18-2010 07:39 AM
> 
> 
> Had the same issue with my Harmony One. Battery stopped holding a charge, and I was unable to physically remove it via normal means due to the fact that it had swollen and was stuck in the unit. I have several Harmony Remotes and the One (compared to my other remotes) has a major design flaw. The older remotes have a 'drop in' battery design, where the back comes off and the battery drops straight in. The newer remotes have a 'slide in' design where you slide the battery in to a slot barely big enough to accommodate it.
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury - the Harmony FAQ says it is 'normal' for the battery to swell.
> 
> 
> "So in short:
> 
> The battery compartment was designed to 'just fit' a standard sized battery.
> 
> It is 'normal' (per Logitech) for the battery to swell, and this swelling will usually cause the battery to stick in the remote.
> 
> The swelling wont normally occur until after the standard warranty is out.
> 
> You are SOL - and your options are to use drastic measures to remove the swollen battery (risking injury to self) or buy a new remote."



I got Harmony to replace my swollen battery remote out of warranty.


----------



## devo235

Hey everybody,


Picked up a One on boxing day, and I just wanted to say i'm loving it. I should have got it when it first came out. Just simply a great product. I have been programming it, tweaking it, rearranging it to suit my needs and I think I am finally done getting it right. Well, maybe 98% there. There is always something else to get "just so".


So thats all folks, it works with everything in my setup perfectly, I love it. Big thanks to squareeyes for the channel icons. It even works with my obscure Chinese Karaoke system.


My only gripe, which is a small one, is the inability to change the icons for certain activities. Oh well, other then that, I have got alot more room on my coffee table!


Excuse my post, just doing some well deserved gushing about an electronic product, a great 'one', mind you.


----------



## gamete

I can not understand why many times when I switch from one activity to another THE harmony ONE do not close it or not turn on the decoder, not always but often



work if I press the HELP button



even when I change channels is very slow

it's all very slow,

can depend to the other devices? incompatibility with other input ?




the decoder sky work with plasma Panasonic VT20, 3x1 HDMI switch Octava, external video processor ( like dvdo )




sorry for my bad english i'm italian


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19780632
> 
> 
> Have you found anything from Logitech that suggests that leaving the remote in the recharging cradle every night contributes to battery swelling?



I read about the battery swelling issue in this thread, and I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bob Fosse

Quote:

Originally Posted by *caesar1* 
I got Harmony to replace my swollen battery remote out of warranty.
My H1 is about 2&1/2 years old. The battery is swollen and appears to be cracked in the middle. Perhaps I should also try to get Logitech to replace mine. However the remote still works perfectly.


How were you able to convince Logitech to replace your out of warrantee H1 and how old was it when they replaced it? Do you know if Harmony has resolved the battery swelling problem in the newer H1s? Thanks.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Imageek2* 
I read about the battery swelling issue in this thread, and I figure better safe than sorry.








Last year I needed to call Harmony about a programming issue. At that time I asked the tech about the swollen battery. He told me "not to worry about it and that it is normal." However, now I wonder if I could even get my battery out of mine if it needed to be replaced.


So you had your H1 replaced too?


Did you have yours replaced when it was out of warrantee too?


----------



## BMLocal175

Just set up the remote very quick and seems to work great. Right now just have 2 activities for TV and movies but will be a life saver for kids and babysitters.


A couple questions. I have the Denon AVR-4800 which I'm using the analog inputs coming from the Oppo-83. Now when watching a movie a must hit EXT.IN which I added to the remote and works great. The problem is when I switch back to watch TV it goes to TV/DBS but stays in EXT.IN. I have to hit input mode on the receiver and it switches back to auto and then I get sound. How do I add this step somehow when going from movie to TV?


Also is there a step by step on adding icons from iconharmony and setting up different channels for say the kids and then my wife seeing how I read they were limited to 24 or so per one?





Well figured out the icons but getting the sound back after watching a movie and switching to watch TV is still giving me a problem.


----------



## oman321

BM, you need to run thru the wizard for the activity in question. When you get to the end of the activity wizard it will ask you the question if everything is working properly and give you 3 options:


No, Yes, Yes but I wish to add more control or commands.


Select the last one I listed but I cant recall in what order they come up. This will walk you thru the wizard again, click thru and eventually it will bring to a screen towards the end which will allow you to add commands to either the beginning of an activity or the exit of an activity. You'll be able to add the commands you need here to automatically switch the audio back whenever you exit this paticular activity.


I am not certain how you have it set up when you go into the activity but if you are manually doing it then you can also add the commands you need at the beginning of the activity.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamete* /forum/post/19783160
> 
> 
> I can not understand why many times when I switch from one activity to another THE harmony ONE do not close it or not turn on the decoder, not always but often



There are a few possible reasons:


1. The device is not getting the IR signal, because of physical location of

the device. If it is in plain sight, not behind a glass door, or partially hidden then this should not be the problem.


2. The device was busy processing other IR commands (those sent to other devices), and was not ready for its command. For the decoder device try increasing the Inter-Device Delay, and if this does not help then increase the Inter-key Delay.



> Quote:
> even when I change channels is very slow



Try reducing the Inter-key Delay for this device.


----------



## BMLocal175

Thanks will give it a try when I get back home. I've set up "Watch TV" favorites for my wifes and my channels. If I start another activity for "Kids TV" and they have their own favorites can I just hit "Watch TV" and my favorites will be back without anything turning off ?


----------



## oman321

Yes, you'll be changing activities but not affecting the devices so long as the equipment is mirrored in each activity.


----------



## BMLocal175

Now if "Watch TV" and "Kids TV" are the same except the favorite icons, won't hitting one then the other turn off the equipment?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


nope... the remote will "remember" what devices are on and/or off, and only issue commands as needed...


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19783787
> 
> 
> So you had your H1 replaced too?



Mine H1 is only about 3 months old and no battery problems, just taking precautions.


----------



## Transfix

Do the Harmony 880 and One have the same battery? I have a new spare for the 880 and just wondering if i should keep it or sell it off with the 880.

They look identical.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19783787
> 
> 
> My H1 is about 2&1/2 years old. The battery is swollen and appears to be cracked in the middle. Perhaps I should also try to get Logitech to replace mine. However the remote still works perfectly.
> 
> 
> How were you able to convince Logitech to replace your out of warrantee H1 and how old was it when they replaced it? Do you know if Harmony has resolved the battery swelling problem in the newer H1s? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I needed to call Harmony about a programming issue. At that time I asked the tech about the swollen battery. He told me "not to worry about it and that it is normal." However, now I wonder if I could even get my battery out of mine if it needed to be replaced.
> 
> 
> So you had your H1 replaced too?
> 
> 
> Did you have yours replaced when it was out of warrantee too?



I had 2 harmony's. So I convinced them to replace one.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19788623
> 
> 
> I had 2 harmony's. So I convinced them to replace one.



Thanks for the reply. I think that I might try to get Harmony to replace mine too despite its age. I just tried to get the battery out and couldn't. It is also cracked down the middle. My H1 still works but this might be potentially dangerous. I did read a thread in another forum about a Harmony 880 remote blowing up. Here is the link for anyone interested:

http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=99232


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19785294
> 
> 
> There are a few possible reasons:
> 
> 
> 1. The device is not getting the IR signal, because of physical location of
> 
> the device. If it is in plain sight, not behind a glass door, or partially hidden then this should not be the problem.
> 
> 
> 2. The device was busy processing other IR commands (those sent to other devices), and was not ready for its command. For the decoder device try increasing the Inter-Device Delay, and if this does not help then increase the Inter-key Delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reducing the Inter-key Delay for this device.




I tried but not working



it seems that the remote does not have enough speed to send the signal


I have the same problem with the bluray player


----------



## mdavej

IR interference from your plasma screen perhaps?


----------



## gamete

How can I do?


sorry for my bad english I'm italian


----------



## mdavej

Try covering the IR window on the decoder with painter's tape (masking tape) and see if the response improves. This will filter out stray IR noise.


----------



## Duck05

Do the Harmony 880 and One have the same battery? I have a new spare for the 880 and just wondering if i should keep it or sell it off with the 880.

They look identical.

__________________




Look up the specs.... they are identical.... 950 mah/3.7v.


----------



## gamete

i tried with black masking tape , but nothing


but if the original sky remote control work perfectly, why the ONE don't work?


----------



## hotdeal13

Hello


Anybody knows how to increase the hold duration on the power button?


I have WD TV LIVE HUB and to turn off completely you need to hold power button for 5 seconds


Thank you


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19781510
> 
> 
> I got Harmony to replace my swollen battery remote out of warranty.



Then you are lucky. That was my post in the Harmony forums, posted after I had tried several attempts to get the matter resolved through the support channels. The 'best' they could do for me (after several calls and escalation) was give me a '50% off' coupon good towards their online store which worked out to about the same price as buying one new at street prices.


It seems that the European customers are getting pretty much 100% replacement out of warranty for this issue (due to the stricter warranty laws there) while the US customers are not.


I would be curious to know how you got them to do it for free.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19790352
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think that I might try to get Harmony to replace mine too despite its age. I just tried to get the battery out and couldn't. It is also cracked down the middle. My H1 still works but this might be potentially dangerous. I did read a thread in another forum about a Harmony 880 remote blowing up. Here is the link for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=99232





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/19791061
> 
> 
> Then you are lucky. That was my post in the Harmony forums, posted after I had tried several attempts to get the matter resolved through the support channels. The 'best' they could do for me (after several calls and escalation) was give me a '50% off' coupon good towards their online store which worked out to about the same price as buying one new at street prices.
> 
> 
> It seems that the European customers are getting pretty much 100% replacement out of warranty for this issue (due to the stricter warranty laws there) while the US customers are not.
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know how you got them to do it for free.



Update on Harmony One battery swollen battery: I just got off the phone with Harmony customer support and they are going to replace my H1 with a new one even though it is out of warrantee.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can not understand why many times when I switch from one activity to another THE harmony ONE do not close it or not turn on the decoder, not always but often
> 
> 
> work if I press the HELP button
> 
> 
> even when I change channels is very slow
> 
> it's all very slow,
> 
> can depend to the other devices? incompatibility with other input ?
> 
> 
> the decoder sky work with plasma Panasonic VT20, 3x1 HDMI switch Octava, external video processor ( like dvdo )
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad english i'm italian





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i tried with black masking tape , but nothing
> 
> 
> but if the original sky remote control work perfectly, why the ONE don't work?



You described two different issues in your original post:


1. Decoder not turning on when you start the activity, but works after you press the Help button.


This one could be a) due to IR noise from the plasma or b) because your device is too busy processing signals sent to other devices.


To find out whether it is because of IR noise turn on your plasma manually and wait at least 5 min. (this way you'll make sure that the lamp is fully powered up and there is no unwanted IR noise emitting from it). Then select your activity with the Harmony remote and see whether everything will power on properly. If all devices power on without issues it is very likely that the IR noise from the TV is causing the problem (you might want to repeat the test several times under different conditions to make sure other factors do not interfere). If it is IR noise try putting masking tape on the IR eye of the decoder (you might have to add several layers to filter all the noise) or try relocating the decoder in a way that it'll get less noise. There is no universal way to resolve this problem - just trial and error. Search the 'net for your particular TV model and check for IR noise/interference and suggestions how to workaround it.


To find out whether it is because of smaller delay just double the inter-device delay for the decoder and see whether it will power on properly. If it does decrease the delay and try again until it stops powering on. Your previous attempt will be the delay you need.


2. Channels change too slow.


This one could be due to several different issues: the way the channel number is entered, inter-key delay, repeats, etc. which are resolved in different ways for different devices - search the thread and you'll find several possible solutions. If there is nothing for your particular decoder then try them out and see which one works best for you.


Hope this helps.


----------



## gamete

thanks,but the oNE is still too slow


and why when i hold press the down or up arrow the decoder don't respond ?


I've tried every combination


I have the PANASONIC VT20

could be the fault of the sensor which detects the ambient light?


this is my situation


----------



## Olbi

Try lowering the inter-key delay (the second one, I think) and decreasing the number of the repeats. This might also help with the "press and hold" issue.


If these don't work search this thread and the 'net for your particular make and model decoder and see how others programmed their remotes.


Hope this helps.


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19794967
> 
> 
> decreasing the number of the repeats. This might also help with the "press and hold" issue.



how I do this?


----------



## Olbi

I'm not at home so I can't look at the software right now. Search this thread and you'll find several posts describing how to do it step by step.


----------



## gamete

I tried both in thread and in all forums


but does not explain where is option in the software


I've never seen in my software, 7.70




thanks for help


good work or good fun










see you tomorrow


----------



## Olbi

In the Harmony software go to the "Devices" tab and select "Troubleshooting" for your decoder device.


To adjust the *repeats* select the "... responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" option, press the "Next >" button and change the number of the repeats.


To adjust *the way the channel number is entered* select the "Show me more options" radio button, press the "Next >" button and select the "Changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly." radio button and press the "Next >" button. Here you can specify how the channels are selected for your decoder.


You'll have to play with these two options to find the fastest and reliable way to select channels.


Again, if you can't find the best combination, search the 'net for your particular model and "Harmony" and check what others have done to speed up the channel selection.


Hope this helps.


----------



## stretch

How do I improve the "ON" percentage of my Harmony 1 working to turn on my TV? 99% of the time, it dosnt work. I need to manually turn it on. It's frustrating. I've reprogrammed the remote a few times, it works for a day, the next it dosent turn on the TV.

My sequence is as follows

Turn on TV (Panny Plasma)

Turn on Receiver (denon)

Set Receiver to Sat/Cbl

Turn off receiver...


THe receiver turns on, sets to the input, then turns off. The TV NEVER turns on the day after I've re-updated. its frustrating! Help?


----------



## mdavej

You must always turn the tv off with your harmony every day or it will think the tv is still on next time you run your activity. Hide the other remotes in your house and forbid anyone from using the power button on the tv itself.


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19796157
> 
> 
> In the Harmony software go to the "Devices" tab and select "Troubleshooting" for your decoder device.
> 
> 
> To adjust the *repeats* select the "... responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" option, press the "Next >" button and change the number of the repeats.
> 
> 
> To adjust *the way the channel number is entered* select the "Show me more options" radio button, press the "Next >" button and select the "Changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly." radio button and press the "Next >" button. Here you can specify how the channels are selected for your decoder.
> 
> 
> You'll have to play with these two options to find the fastest and reliable way to select channels.
> 
> 
> Again, if you can't find the best combination, search the 'net for your particular model and "Harmony" and check what others have done to speed up the channel selection.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




i'll try it this afternoon


thanks again


----------



## stretch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19798825
> 
> 
> You must always turn the tv off with your harmony every day or it will think the tv is still on next time you run your activity. Hide the other remotes in your house and forbid anyone from using the power button on the tv itself.



Glad to know this, as WE do use the on/off on the TV quite often. More "OFF" use than on. Good to know, I'll keep this in mind, and see how it works from here on out. Thanks


----------



## balboa dave

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
You must always turn the tv off with your harmony every day or it will think the tv is still on next time you run your activity. Hide the other remotes in your house and forbid anyone from using the power button on the tv itself.
Unlax, you don't need to be so Draconian. If someone has independently turned off a device, just cover the end of the remote with your hand to block the IR, and press the OFF button before starting an activity. Or after starting an activity, just press the Help button to fix the device that didn't power up correctly.


----------



## diy_darryl

New to the Harmony One.

*Had an issue that was preventing my PS3 (with Logitech Harmony PS3 Adapter) from turning on.* It had worked flawlessly upon initial programming of the remote.


Realized (eventually, after much hair-pulling) that the only thing that had changed was the Halogen Puck Lighting in my wall cubby's was turned on. I turned these off and all works normally!


Has anyone heard of lighting causing interference????


----------



## lflorack

Quote:

Originally Posted by *balboa dave* 
Unlax, you don't need to be so Draconian. If someone has independently turned off a device, just cover the end of the remote with your hand to block the IR, and press the OFF button before starting an activity. Or after starting an activity, just press the Help button to fix the device that didn't power up correctly.
I do that too on the extremely rare occasion when something happens to get things out of sync -- because everyone in the house knows 'independent' button-pushing is not allowed because it's harder and causes sync issues. This is reinforced by having all of the old remotes put away and the batteries removed. I don't think anyone other than me even knows how to control all of the devices without the Harmony One.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *balboa dave* 
Unlax, you don't need to be so Draconian. If someone has independently turned off a device, just cover the end of the remote with your hand to block the IR, and press the OFF button before starting an activity. Or after starting an activity, just press the Help button to fix the device that didn't power up correctly.
I forgot to mention, each offense is punishable by amputation of the offending appendage. So be careful what you use to press those buttons










But seriously, the OP said he has to use Help 99% of the time, so he definitely needs to get into the habit of using the harmony. Experienced users can remember when to block the IR when necessary (I do it all the time), but that requires some understand of what the remote is doing, and OP isn't there yet. He isn't even using Off at all.


----------



## stretch

I will admit I am far from expert.









Other remotes are put away. Now to get the family to NOT turn off the tv manually! Might be a challenge. In addition I have blocked the IR plenty of Times for various reasons. The help is used because it turns in the tv, but also turns on the receiver, in which the receiver volume is not controllable. The tv volume is tho.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## richr8

Just to chime in, I've had my H1 almost three years and drop it in the charger every night before bed. I just checked, and the battery slips in and out easily with no signs of damage.


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19796157
> 
> 
> In the Harmony software go to the "Devices" tab and select "Troubleshooting" for your decoder device.
> 
> 
> To adjust the *repeats* select the "... responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" option, press the "Next >" button and change the number of the repeats.
> 
> 
> To adjust *the way the channel number is entered* select the "Show me more options" radio button, press the "Next >" button and select the "Changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly." radio button and press the "Next >" button. Here you can specify how the channels are selected for your decoder.
> 
> 
> You'll have to play with these two options to find the fastest and reliable way to select channels.
> 
> 
> Again, if you can't find the best combination, search the 'net for your particular model and "Harmony" and check what others have done to speed up the channel selection.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




the press-hold function does not work yet

the one is too slow


repeats to 1 ( before 0 but not work )










i used google to search PACE TDS865NS and HARMONY ONE TOO SLOW but nothing


----------



## Olbi

Let me clarify something: In which case(s) the Harmony remote is slow?

a) when you press and hold the channel up/down buttons?

b) when you select a Favorite channel?

c) both a) and b)?


Changing the number of the repeats and the way the channel number is entered will help for case b). They might help a bit for case a) as well, but as suggested here the commands for your device should have a "press and hold" flag in order to work properly when you press and hold the button. In this case you might want to call Logitech support to check what can be done.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch* /forum/post/19801491
> 
> 
> I will admit I am far from expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other remotes are put away. Now to get the family to NOT turn off the tv manually! Might be a challenge. In addition I have blocked the IR plenty of Times for various reasons. The help is used because it turns in the tv, but also turns on the receiver, in which the receiver volume is not controllable. The tv volume is tho.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!



Can't be sure from your message, but if your receiver is for a surround system used in conjunction with your TV, then choosing the TV Activity should turn on the TV AND the receiver and the volume should be controlled via the receiver. The TV volume should be turned all the way down so that sound is only coming through the surround sound system.


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19802550
> 
> 
> Let me clarify something: In which case(s) the Harmony remote is slow?
> 
> a) when you press and hold the channel up/down buttons?
> 
> b) when you select a Favorite channel?
> 
> c) both a) and b)?
> 
> 
> URL=" http://forums.logitechio.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Harmony-One-Slow-Repeat-with-interkey-interdevice-delay-and/m-p/184933#M9880"]here[/url ] the commands for your device should have a "press and hold" flag in order to work properly when you press and hold the button. In this case you might want to call Logitech support to check what can be done.




is slow when


i press and hold channel+/-


i press and hold the arrow down/up dont' work ( navigate the OSD )


i press 111 to go FOXHD , for example





Unfortunately I work until 7 pm

the assistance for europa work until 6pm


----------



## mdavej

Sounds like poor learns from the database, hence no flag. Learn channels and arrows with short presses and try again.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> i press and hold channel+/-



Although I don't see any reason the scroll the channels this way, the remote will be slow since it will send one command at a time if the codes are not marked as "press and hold" as per my previous post.



> Quote:
> i press and hold the arrow down/up dont' work ( navigate the OSD )



Are they working when you press them once? If not, there are no codes assigned to them, wrong codes are assigned or they are assigned to one of your other devices.



> Quote:
> i press 111 to go FOXHD , for example



Is this a Favorite channel (i.e. you press an icon/text box on the touch screen), or you are just pressing "1", "1" and "1"? If it is a Favorite channel, play with the options I described to you to lower the number of the repeats, the inter-key delay and the way the channels are entered (my old cable box needed and "Enter" key at the end, for example). If you are pressing the buttons yourself you should check how the channels are entered (i.e. the remote might be waiting for a fourth button to be pressed).


Hope this helps.


----------



## JCarls

Hi. I wonder if someone could help me in managing multiple harmony remotes. When I changed from the 550 to the 670, whatever I did caused me to lose any visibility of the 550 in the software. Maybe I have 2 IDs on the Logitech system somewhere, but when I log in I cannot see an obvious way to get to the old 550. Now I just ordered the One, and I don't want it to happen again. When I use "add a remote" to set up the One, and I transfer all the 670 settings to the One, how do I get back in the 670 after that to reprogram it? Thanks.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JCarls* /forum/post/19804644
> 
> 
> Hi. I wonder if someone could help me in managing multiple harmony remotes. When I changed from the 550 to the 670, whatever I did caused me to lose any visibility of the 550 in the software. Maybe I have 2 IDs on the Logitech system somewhere, but when I log in I cannot see an obvious way to get to the old 550. Now I just ordered the One, and I don't want it to happen again. When I use "add a remote" to set up the One, and I transfer all the 670 settings to the One, how do I get back in the 670 after that to reprogram it? Thanks.



You need a separate ID for each Harmony remote. If you tell the system you are switching from one remote to another, you will lose the first one.


If you have forgotten your 550's login ID, and changed that ID to work for the 670, your only hope is to contact Logitech support and ask them to re-create the account for your 550. Have your serial numbers ready.


----------



## JCarls

Thanks - If you don't mind a follow up question - can you transfer all your settings from an old remote to a new remote, and still set up 2 IDs to keep the old one? Some of the info I've seen seems to imply that transferring settings only works with the "switching from one remote to another" option.


----------



## mdavej

Yes. Ask logitech to clone your account.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JCarls* /forum/post/19804866
> 
> 
> Thanks - If you don't mind a follow up question - can you transfer all your settings from an old remote to a new remote, and still set up 2 IDs to keep the old one? Some of the info I've seen seems to imply that transferring settings only works with the "switching from one remote to another" option.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19805257
> 
> 
> Yes. Ask logitech to clone your account.



While the clone request will help, when doing the "replace remote" function be prepared to have a lot of the commands and soft command buttons to not be what you had (at least that was my experience). I had to re-do the majority of those settings and having the original account to reference was invaluable.


I have a 720, 880, and an H1 with unique accounts; it would be nice if you could "copy" activities from one account to another but Logitech has never offered that to end users and not all of the remotes would allow for that type of translation in any case (unless Logitech developed a robust conversion task).


----------



## JDMoose

I'm looking to replace my Sony RM-AX4000 remote which is fantatstic touch screen remote that is no longer made. I have it where I can press an activity button or use the slide control across the screen to turn on the blu-ray player, switch the TV to the blu-ray input, turn on the receiver and switch it to blu-ray, and lower the volume on the TV since I am running my HDMI from the blu-ray to the TV. Then when I am finished watching a movie, it will lower the receiver volume, switch it back to FM, turn the receiver off, stop the blu-ray player, and switch the TV to the TV input and raise the volume back up. (I don't have it turn off the blu-ray because I take the disc out manually and power it off.) Can you program a similiar macro into the Harmony One that will also perform these actions? I only hear about the unit turning components on and off, but nothing about performing macros like this.


----------



## EJ

Try remotecentral.com.


----------



## gamete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19802946
> 
> 
> Although I don't see any reason the scroll the channels this way, the remote will be slow since it will send one command at a time if the codes are not marked as "press and hold" as per my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they working when you press them once? If not, there are no codes assigned to them, wrong codes are assigned or they are assigned to one of your other devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Favorite channel (i.e. you press an icon/text box on the touch screen), or you are just pressing "1", "1" and "1"? If it is a Favorite channel, play with the options I described to you to lower the number of the repeats, the inter-key delay and the way the channels are entered (my old cable box needed and "Enter" key at the end, for example). If you are pressing the buttons yourself you should check how the channels are entered (i.e. the remote might be waiting for a fourth button to be pressed).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



i press 1-1-1, i check how the channels are entered 1 week ago


----------



## Olbi

What do you mean by "slow" then? That there is a delay after you entered "111"? If yes, make sure that you are entering the channel numbers the way your decoder is expecting them, e.g. "0111" if it expects 4 digits, or "1-11" if it needs a dash, or "111E", where the "E" is an "OK" or "Enter" key, etc. Your original remote might be submitting these additional keys automatically, but with the Harmony you'll have to press the buttons yourself - I don't know a way to do this automatically.


----------



## gamete

I must press 111 for channel 111 with original remote controller


----------



## madurodave

Well, my Harmony One is here to stay. It passed the wife test with flying colors. No going back now!


----------



## BMLocal175

Well it was working fine for days now today it is freaking out.


Leaves Blu Ray player on when going back to watch TV. Hit watch TV and the TV won't come on. Sometimes the TV will come on but its in wrong input etc etc.


What the hell happened? I thought it was maybe some delays but they are all at default and everything was working fine for days now all of a sudden nothing seems to go right no matter what activitiy I pick.


I hooked it back up to the USB and updated again but same thing happens. Everything is out of whack..


I've noticed it has a hard time finding the right input going from tv to movie and back. It worked fine before but not now. I have the tv on comp 2 and movies on hdmi2 but the tv remote only has 1 of each and you just press it twice but its not working anymore on the one.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/19788623
> 
> 
> I had 2 harmony's. So I convinced them to replace one.



I had 3 at the time I called them, they didn't care a bit. Even tried multiple support channels and got either 'tough luck' or '50% off' (which is the same as street price if you shop smart) all the way around.


Maybe they finally came to their senses, since several people are reporting they got them replaced lately in the US. If their lawyers saw what I had to do to get the old battery out, they would have had a conniption fit and demanded a free replacement to prevent injury/lawsuit potential. For the record, a thin but strong knife for leverage and careful work with a good set of needle nose pliers eventually did the trick but the battery was pretty chewed up in the end.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it was working fine for days now today it is freaking out.
> 
> 
> Leaves Blu Ray player on when going back to watch TV. Hit watch TV and the TV won't come on. Sometimes the TV will come on but its in wrong input etc etc.
> 
> 
> What the hell happened? I thought it was maybe some delays but they are all at default and everything was working fine for days now all of a sudden nothing seems to go right no matter what activitiy I pick.
> 
> 
> I hooked it back up to the USB and updated again but same thing happens. Everything is out of whack..
> 
> 
> I've noticed it has a hard time finding the right input going from tv to movie and back. It worked fine before but not now. I have the tv on comp 2 and movies on hdmi2 but the tv remote only has 1 of each and you just press it twice but its not working anymore on the one.



Do you have everything hooked up with hdmi? If you do be sure you have cec or something named similar turned off it will conflict with smart state. Cec will see what's on and will switch inputs and the like.


----------



## BMLocal175

What is cec?


I deleted everything and started over and my first hit to "Watch TV" worked.


Then it started again. My problem is I think its having trouble going to HDMI2 and Component2. My TV remote has one button for each you just hit it twice to get the 2. Always just goes to the 1.


I have nothing else hooked up so I can probably switch both to the 1 and that should solve the problem. In the future I might need the 2's and would still like to find the fix for this.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/19816754
> 
> 
> What is cec?
> 
> 
> I deleted everything and started over and my first hit to "Watch TV" worked.
> 
> 
> Then it started again. My problem is I think its having trouble going to HDMI2 and Component2. My TV remote has one button for each you just hit it twice to get the 2. Always just goes to the 1.
> 
> 
> I have nothing else hooked up so I can probably switch both to the 1 and that should solve the problem. In the future I might need the 2's and would still like to find the fix for this.



CEC means Consumer Electronics Control and is the generic name for the HDMI protocol that allows device control via HDMI connections. Every manufacture has a different name for it, usually with the word "link", "sync" or "net" in their own name for it. If CEC is left enabled while you are trying to control via the Harmony, each will be doing its own thing with conflicting, confusing and undesireable results.


Forget for a minute what buttons your TV remote has on it... In the Harmony command library for your TV, are there unique discrete commands listed for each input the TV has? If so, you can set your device input options to Method 2 in the Harmony software, which will use the discrete commands for each input.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/19816441
> 
> 
> I had 3 at the time I called them, they didn't care a bit. Even tried multiple support channels and got either 'tough luck' or '50% off' (which is the same as street price if you shop smart) all the way around.
> 
> 
> Maybe they finally came to their senses, since several people are reporting they got them replaced lately in the US. If their lawyers saw what I had to do to get the old battery out, they would have had a conniption fit and demanded a free replacement to prevent injury/lawsuit potential. For the record, a thin but strong knife for leverage and careful work with a good set of needle nose pliers eventually did the trick but the battery was pretty chewed up in the end.



As I reported on this forum recently, Harmony is going to replace my Harmony One. The battery is now so swollen that I can no longer get it out of the remote any and now it has even cracked down the middle from the bulging.


I called them this weekend and got an incident number. I was supposed to get a tracking number in 1-2 business days but this is day 3 but nothing from them yet. I can still use my H1 until I get the new one but they have disabled it from their system so I can no longer make any changes in configuration.


Yes, apparently they are coming to their senses with so many complaints. When I first discovered the swollen battery last year when I needed programming assistance, I asked them about the swelling and they told me not to worry about it and that it is normal. Then I was still able to get the battery out of the remote and it wasn't cracked yet. Since then the swelling has progressed to the point of the battery cracking and not being able to remove it from the remote. I would imagine that sometime in the future that my remote will fail due to the swollen battery. If not for this thread and the Logitech threads I would have not discovered this issue until my H1 failed.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richr8* /forum/post/19801871
> 
> 
> Just to chime in, I've had my H1 almost three years and drop it in the charger every night before bed. I just checked, and the battery slips in and out easily with no signs of damage.



Thats what we do too. I wonder if the problem might have been with a batch of batteries that Harmony used and the reason that not everyone has had swollen batteries? Don't know, but after 2&1/2 years mine has progressed as reported above. That said I do like the remote and its ability to control our entire A/V system.


----------



## BMLocal175




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19816854
> 
> 
> CEC means Consumer Electronics Control and is the generic name for the HDMI protocol that allows device control via HDMI connections. Every manufacture has a different name for it, usually with the word "link", "sync" or "net" in their own name for it. If CEC is left enabled while you are trying to control via the Harmony, each will be doing its own thing with conflicting, confusing and undesireable results.
> 
> 
> Forget for a minute what buttons your TV remote has on it... In the Harmony command library for your TV, are there unique discrete commands listed for each input the TV has? If so, you can set your device input options to Method 2 in the Harmony software, which will use the discrete commands for each input.



If I go into Devices then settings for my TV, which one should I select to see what my commands are?


I switched both the cable box and my Oppo to Comp1 and HDMI1. The remote is having trouble going from HDMI1 to Component1 and vice versa.


----------



## pbarach

I need to add an amp to my home theater system to operate the front two channels, which is not a problem as far as getting the audio signals through the amp. However, my amplifier (1980's-era Carver) doesn't have a remote or any sort of "trigger" connection.


Here's my game plan: I'm thinking about using an X10-controlled outlet to turn on the amp. Since X10 uses RF and not IR, I was thinking about this IR Mini Controller that I found on Amazon to pick up IR signals from the Harmony One remote and convert these signals into an X10 signal via RF that will turn on the amp:
http://www.amazon.com/IR-543-X10-Com...4872655&sr=8-1 


Has anyone tried anything like this, or are you familiar with this equipment or something that's equivalent?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/19817356
> 
> 
> I need to add an amp to my home theater system to operate the front two channels, which is not a problem as far as getting the audio signals through the amp. However, my amplifier (1980's-era Carver) doesn't have a remote or any sort of "trigger" connection.
> 
> 
> Here's my game plan: I'm thinking about using an X10-controlled outlet to turn on the amp. Since X10 uses RF and not IR, I was thinking about this IR Mini Controller that I found on Amazon to pick up IR signals from the Harmony One remote and convert these signals into an X10 signal via RF that will turn on the amp:
> http://www.amazon.com/IR-543-X10-Com...4872655&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried anything like this, or are you familiar with this equipment or something that's equivalent?



The IR543 works fine with a Harmony. It's even in the Harmony database. Use an appliance module or an outlet for the amp. You can simply learn and add the commands (module #, then On or Off) to the startup/shutdown command lists for the Carver.


Another, more preferable option would be to add the IR543 as a device, then rename it "Power Amp". Then set up the power options for the device using the "My Device Needs More Than One Command to Turn it On and Off" option so you can send out the module # along with the On or Off commands. Then add the new "Power Amp" device to your activities that require it. Doing it this way allows the remote to keep track of the amp's power state... so if you change activities between two that both use the amp, it won't turn off then back on again as you switch activities, as it would in the first scenario above.


----------



## oman321

+1 on what jcalabria is suggesting. Be sure to get an appliance module not the lamp module.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19816854
> 
> 
> CEC means Consumer Electronics Control and is the generic name for the HDMI protocol that allows device control via HDMI connections. Every manufacture has a different name for it, usually with the word "link", "sync" or "net" in their own name for it. If CEC is left enabled while you are trying to control via the Harmony, each will be doing its own thing with conflicting, confusing and undesireable results.
> 
> 
> Forget for a minute what buttons your TV remote has on it... In the Harmony command library for your TV, are there unique discrete commands listed for each input the TV has? If so, you can set your device input options to Method 2 in the Harmony software, which will use the discrete commands for each input.



CEC is kryptonite for the Harmony. It took forever for me to figure it out(I actually had to suggest it to the first level rep). It was completely ruining my harmony's ability to switch inputs w/o a workaround(which I don't allow logitech support to talk me in to).


----------



## pbarach

Thanks jcalabria and oman321 for your advice; I'm ordering the X10 stuff today.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamete* /forum/post/19807749
> 
> 
> I must press 111 for channel 111 with original remote controller



Note that your original remote might be using "shortcuts", i.e. automatically sending some commands ("buttons") for you or using a specific entry mode (like the remotes that have "10+" and "100+" buttons), so try entering the channel numbers in all the other ways shown in the Harmony software (go to the "Devices" tab and select "Troubleshooting" for your decoder device. Then select the "Show me more options" radio button, press the "Next >" button and select the "Changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly." radio button and press the "Next >" button again) and see which one works best for you.


Also please note that for best results the number of the repeats should be at the possible minimum as well as the inter-key delay.


Hope this helps.


----------



## gamete

thanks


----------



## Reaper802

So I've had my Harmony One for over 2 years and have never had a problem until yesterday. The remote is now just freaking out sending constant IR showing the ))) symbol. If I shake the remote it stops for a bit but then will start doing it again. This also keeps the screen lit the whole time as it never times out.


I tried to remove the battery last night thinking perhaps it just needed a reboot and I couldn't get it out. Reading the past few pages of this thread I've seen the problems with the swelling batteries. Could a swollen battery be causing this problem? Has anyone else ever seen this issue?


Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the remote is quickly becoming unusable.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19824535
> 
> 
> So I've had my Harmony One for over 2 years and have never had a problem until yesterday. The remote is now just freaking out sending constant IR showing the ))) symbol. If I shake the remote it stop for a bit but then will start doing it again. This also keeps the screen lit the whole time as it never times out.
> 
> 
> I tried to remove the battery last night thinking perhaps it just needed a reboot and I couldn't get it out. Reading the past few pages of this thread I've seen the problems with the swelling batteries. Could a swollen battery be causing this problem? Has anyone else ever seen this issue?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the remote is quickly becoming unusable.



I don't know if the swollen battery is the cause of you problem, but if your battery is swollen to the point that you can't remove it, I would suggest that you do what I did and call Harmony support. My new one is on its way.


Good luck!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19824535
> 
> 
> So I've had my Harmony One for over 2 years and have never had a problem until yesterday. The remote is now just freaking out sending constant IR showing the ))) symbol. If I shake the remote it stops for a bit but then will start doing it again. This also keeps the screen lit the whole time as it never times out.
> 
> 
> I tried to remove the battery last night thinking perhaps it just needed a reboot and I couldn't get it out. Reading the past few pages of this thread I've seen the problems with the swelling batteries. Could a swollen battery be causing this problem? Has anyone else ever seen this issue?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the remote is quickly becoming unusable.



The battery shouldn't be causing that. Check whether you have a button stuck. As Bob said call Harmony if you cannot remove the battery.


----------



## Reaper802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19826397
> 
> 
> The battery shouldn't be causing that. Check whether you have a button stuck. As Bob said call Harmony if you cannot remove the battery.



No sign of a stuck button. The remote has now degraded to the point where it will only turn everything on and after that will not react to any button presses. I spent 15 minutes on hold for Logitech support this morning before I stopped wasting cell minutes. I guess I'll try and call from work next week, until then I'm back in 3 remote hell...


----------



## oman321

Is there any chance that any sort of liquid got spilt onto the remote. Even a very wet wipe could be dangerous. I have seen behaviour like your original description which was caused by water or moisture being introduced to the device in question.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19824535
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I tried to remove the battery last night thinking perhaps it just needed a reboot and I couldn't get it out. ...



Just a thought.... You can try another way to reboot it - connect it to the Harmony software and make any update (e.g. add a favourite channel) and update the remote. This will also reboot it. Note that you should have sufficient power in the battery to perform the update.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Reaper802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19827190
> 
> 
> Just a thought.... You can try another way to reboot it - connect it to the Harmony software and make any update (e.g. add a favourite channel) and update the remote. This will also reboot it. Note that you should have sufficient power in the battery to perform the update.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Did a software update yesterday hoping it might solve the problem, no luck. The remote hasn't gotten wet or been exposed to any kind of moisture.


----------



## Bob Fosse

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Reaper802* 
No sign of a stuck button. The remote has now degraded to the point where it will only turn everything on and after that will not react to any button presses. I spent 15 minutes on hold for Logitech support this morning before I stopped wasting cell minutes. I guess I'll try and call from work next week, until then I'm back in 3 remote hell...
I called them last Saturday and waited on hold for about 10 minutes before I got Tech. Any cell phone minutes wasted surely will cost far less than having to buy a new remote.


Don't know if you saw this, but I've linked the "swollen battery" thread from the Logitech forums below. Read the entire thread. Logitech doesn't take this issue lightly at this time. You should be able to get your remote replaced with a new one without charge to you.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...se/td-p/450922


----------



## Reaper802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19827915
> 
> 
> I called them last Saturday and waited on hold for about 10 minutes before I got Tech. Any cell phone minutes wasted surely will cost far less than having to buy a new remote.
> 
> 
> Don't know if you saw this, but I've linked the "swollen battery" thread from the Logitech forums below. Read the entire thread. Logitech doesn't take this issue lightly at this time. You should be able to get your remote replaced with a new one without charge to you.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...se/td-p/450922



Called again this morning and got someone right away. I told them the battery was swollen and I couldn't get it out. As soon as I told them that they said they would ship me a new remote!


I've had the remote since July 2008 but they said since I was such a loyal customer they would replace it anyway. Sounds to me like they know they have a really nasty problem with swollen batteries....


Ether way I'm happy and I would buy another one in a heartbeat. In fact I'm having my father-in-law get one for his new setup this month.


Thanks for all the feedback and help.


----------



## jbrady3324

Is it possible to download other user's profiles/activities for a Logitech Harmony remote? I have a Tivo, xbox, receiver and a comcast cable box so this will take awhile to fully set up. I am wondering if it is possible to download other people's profile set ups to speed up the process.


----------



## OhioLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrady3324* /forum/post/19834883
> 
> 
> Is it possible to download other user's profiles/activities for a Logitech Harmony remote? I have a Tivo, xbox, receiver and a comcast cable box so this will take awhile to fully set up. I am wondering if it is possible to download other people's profile set ups to speed up the process.



If they had exactly the same components and were willing to give you their login id and password. I think it should work .


----------



## jbrady3324




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhioLefty* /forum/post/19835219
> 
> 
> If they had exactly the same components and were willing to give you their login id and password. I think it should work .



Bummer you cannot share your set ups with others without giving someone your account information.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrady3324* /forum/post/19835289
> 
> 
> Bummer you cannot share your set ups with others without giving someone your account information.



I do not believe this is a good idea due to the way an account is tied to a given remote but some have reported supporting multiple remotes with one account (something I want to try some day...).


In any case, for a new user the process of going through the setup can be time consuming but educational and for some of us (like me) part of the fun and discovery - not to mention this thread and the research/experience that is shared.


I do, however, support 10 or so accounts for friends and relatives and routinely log into their accounts to make adjustments for them and all they have to do is run the update process. This is for those that really don't want to learn how to do the configuring but still get down to one remote.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrady3324* /forum/post/19834883
> 
> 
> Is it possible to download other user's profiles/activities for a Logitech Harmony remote? I have a Tivo, xbox, receiver and a comcast cable box so this will take awhile to fully set up. I am wondering if it is possible to download other people's profile set ups to speed up the process.



It doesn't take long to go through the setup process, and you'll tell it about all of your devices AND how they are connected in your environment. If you use somebody else's setup you are likely to spend more time modifying things to reflect how you have things connected. As a new user you're likely to have a lot more difficulty and spend a lot more time figuring out to modify things than you would to just do the straightforward setup.


You'll want to setup your own favorite channels for your location and you family too.


Setup usually goes smoothly. The difficulties that you see are are the exceptions. That is why you see so few requests for help.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19833241
> 
> 
> Called again this morning and got someone right away. I told them the battery was swollen and I couldn't get it out. As soon as I told them that they said they would ship me a new remote!
> 
> 
> I've had the remote since July 2008 but they said since I was such a loyal customer they would replace it anyway. Sounds to me like they know they have a really nasty problem with swollen batteries....
> 
> 
> Ether way I'm happy and I would buy another one in a heartbeat. In fact I'm having my father-in-law get one for his new setup this month.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback and help.



I'm happy to hear that it worked out for you like it did for me and that you will be getting your remote replaced with a new one at no charge.










My Harmony One was also purchased in July 2008. I wonder if they had a defective supply of batteries during that time period which would eventually bulge?


Incidentally, the tracking number for delivery of the new remote does not come via standard e-mail. To find it you need to log into your Harmony Customer Service account. You can click the link in the original e-mail sent to you from Harmony confirming your RMA# to find it .


----------



## madurodave

With all if this talk about swollen batteries I popped off my cover to check. All is good as I figured it should be being new, but just wanted to make sure!


----------



## jgourlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/19836864
> 
> 
> With all if this talk about swollen batteries I popped off my cover to check. All is good as I figured it should be being new, but just wanted to make sure!



Funny I did the exact same thing....I was kinda hoping that the battery had bulged as my battery life seems to be less and less as the weeks go bye.


----------



## JDMoose

I see where Logitech is offering a $20 rebate on the Harmony One retail packaged remote purchased from Amazon.com until 01/22, which would bring the price to $149.99. I'm still interested in purchasing this remote but I haven't had any replies on my question. (see post #7919). Also since my components are behind a glass door, how will the IR perform through the glass. I have had no problems with the Sony.


----------



## jgourlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/19840288
> 
> 
> I see where Logitech is offering a $20 rebate on the Harmony One retail packaged remote purchased from Amazon.com until 01/22, which would bring the price to $149.99. I'm still interested in purchasing this remote but I haven't had any replies on my question. (see post #7919). Also since my components are behind a glass door, how will the IR perform through the glass. I have had no problems with the Sony.



My components are behind glass and the Harmony One has given me no issues


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/19806293
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Sony RM-AX4000 remote which is fantatstic touch screen remote that is no longer made. I have it where I can press an activity button or use the slide control across the screen to turn on the blu-ray player, switch the TV to the blu-ray input, turn on the receiver and switch it to blu-ray, and lower the volume on the TV since I am running my HDMI from the blu-ray to the TV. Then when I am finished watching a movie, it will lower the receiver volume, switch it back to FM, turn the receiver off, stop the blu-ray player, and switch the TV to the TV input and raise the volume back up. (I don't have it turn off the blu-ray because I take the disc out manually and power it off.) Can you program a similiar macro into the Harmony One that will also perform these actions? I only hear about the unit turning components on and off, but nothing about performing macros like this.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/19840288
> 
> 
> I see where Logitech is offering a $20 rebate on the Harmony One retail packaged remote purchased from Amazon.com until 01/22, which would bring the price to $149.99. I'm still interested in purchasing this remote but I haven't had any replies on my question. (see post #7919). Also since my components are behind a glass door, how will the IR perform through the glass. I have had no problems with the Sony.



Your original post is a bit unclear. You say you have connected the HDMI output of your bluray player to your TV, but you talk about using your receiver for the sound. I can't guess how you really have things interconnected. I won't guess either why you don't use your receiver (surround sound?) for watching HD TV either.


But in any case, the Harmony is a smart remote that:

1) lets you and your family select Activities and handles everything necessary as far as devices to use, inputs to set, and correlating buttons on the remote with the particular Activity that you select.

2) Remembers the status of each device so that it knows what to turn on, what to turn off, and what inputs to switch. Manually overriding any of those things will "confuse" the Harmony but pressing the Help button will walk you through a series of questions that will get things in sync again. Life is much simpler if you never do things manually and always change things via the Harmony.

3) Lets you add a limited number of commands for devices that could be used to automatically adjust volume up or down for you. It may or may bot be satisfactory, depending on how many volume change commands you want to automatically enter.


To be happy with a Harmony remote you must adopt the Activity based approach, rather than the Device approach that most remotes use. Otherwise you will always be fighting the Harmony, you will be frustrated and unhappy, and you could spend your money better elsewhere.


The IR works fine through clear glass panels.


----------



## Kaiserkai

I have been reading this thread as thorough as I could but could not find an answer to my dilemma.


I have a Sony 970 HTIB, a Sony 810 TV, a Verizon Cable Box, an XBOX and a Wii.

All devices connect directly to the TV and then feed the sound back to the HTIB. So I hardly ever need to change the input in the HTIB.

Now when watching a DVD, and then switching back to TV, the HTIB recognized the change and automatically switches the input back to TV.


However my "Watch TV" activity tells the HTIB to switch to the TV input and cycles to a different input.


I have 2 options, to neither I could find a solution so far.


1. Tell my HTIB not to auto switch inputs.

2. Tell my H1, not to cycle when changing activities


Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/19840288
> 
> 
> my components are behind a glass door, how will the IR perform through the glass



My components are behind wire mesh doors of a Salamander Synergy A/V stand and I've had no problems with my Harmony One communicating with any of them with the doors closed.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/19840288
> 
> 
> I see where Logitech is offering a $20 rebate on the Harmony One retail packaged remote purchased from Amazon.com until 01/22, which would bring the price to $149.99. I'm still interested in purchasing this remote but *I haven't had any replies on my question*. (see post #7919). Also since my components are behind a glass door, how will the IR perform through the glass. I have had no problems with the Sony.



JD,


The same question of yours was asked and answered HERE a month ago and HERE a year ago. The short answer, again, is just about any universal remote including harmony can do what you're asking. What part of your question remains unanswered?


BTW, the volume commands you are doing are totally unnecessary. Sony has a discrete command for turning your speakers on and off (details are HERE ).


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/19840441
> 
> 
> Your original post is a bit unclear. You say you have connected the HDMI output of your bluray player to your TV, but you talk about using your receiver for the sound. I can't guess how you really have things interconnected. I won't guess either why you don't use your receiver (surround sound?) for watching HD TV either.
> 
> 
> The IR works fine through clear glass panels.



I do use the receiver for the surround sound for the blu-ray player. I have the HDMI coming out of the blu-ray directly into the TV. I am using the coax out from the blu-ray to the receiver for the surround sound, since I do not have any HDMI inputs or outputs on the receiver. This is the reason I have the Sony remote lower the volume on the TV through the remote when I hit the watch blu-ray activity button. Just watching regular TV I use the TV speakers.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaiserkai* /forum/post/19841549
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 970 HTIB, a Sony 810 TV, a Verizon Cable Box, an XBOX and a Wii.
> 
> All devices connect directly to the TV and then feed the sound back to the HTIB. So I hardly ever need to change the input in the HTIB.
> 
> Now when watching a DVD, and then switching back to TV, the HTIB recognized the change and automatically switches the input back to TV.
> 
> 
> However my "Watch TV" activity tells the HTIB to switch to the TV input and cycles to a different input.
> 
> 
> I have 2 options, to neither I could find a solution so far.



Does the Help procedure resolve the problem, or does the input source command for the HTIB use a cycle process to change inputs? This would indicate that the HTIB does not have discrete commands for selecting inputs.


It if uses a cycle process then use Troubleshooting for the Watch TV Activity and Watch DVD. Proceed to the point where it asks about the input for the HTIB and specify that the "The input source is missing".


If/when the sources need to be changed it will have to be done manually. A more modern receiver will not exhibit this problem as there will be discrete commands for selecting inputs.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaiserkai* /forum/post/19841549
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread as thorough as I could but could not find an answer to my dilemma.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 970 HTIB, a Sony 810 TV, a Verizon Cable Box, an XBOX and a Wii.
> 
> All devices connect directly to the TV and then feed the sound back to the HTIB. So I hardly ever need to change the input in the HTIB.
> 
> Now when watching a DVD, and then switching back to TV, the HTIB recognized the change and automatically switches the input back to TV.
> 
> 
> However my "Watch TV" activity tells the HTIB to switch to the TV input and cycles to a different input.
> 
> 
> I have 2 options, to neither I could find a solution so far.
> 
> 
> 1. Tell my HTIB not to auto switch inputs.
> 
> 2. Tell my H1, not to cycle when changing activities
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea?



"Recognizing" is probably because of CEC (probably called "Bravia Link" on the Sony devices) being enabled on both the TV and the HTiB. Based on my bad experience with CEC, I would recommend turning it off on all your devices and leave your activities as they are.


In case it is not the CEC/there is no CEC, check whether there are discrete codes for the HTiB to switch to the TV input.


If neither of the above works you should try what BPlayer suggested.


----------



## Ghpr13

Can some one help me program my Harmony One to use with my Dish VIP722k? I had a 670 and didn't have a problem using that with the 722k, but after downloading the info to my Harmony One, I can't get it to control my 722k. I found the link below and followed the directions, yet my One is still working with my 722k.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...er/td-p/526211 


Thanks,

Ghpr13


----------



## Olbi

I don't have the VIP722K, but make sure that there is no IR interference from the TV as suggested in the thread you posted a link to.


----------



## Reaper802

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Reaper802* 
Called again this morning and got someone right away. I told them the battery was swollen and I couldn't get it out. As soon as I told them that they said they would ship me a new remote!


I've had the remote since July 2008 but they said since I was such a loyal customer they would replace it anyway. Sounds to me like they know they have a really nasty problem with swollen batteries....


Ether way I'm happy and I would buy another one in a heartbeat. In fact I'm having my father-in-law get one for his new setup this month.


Thanks for all the feedback and help.
My replacement remote showed up today. The first thing I did was pop the new battery in my old remote and sure enough it worked like a champ!


I think my plan now is to buy a replacement battery off of Amazon for $30 and keep using my old remote. I will hold on to the new one in case my old remote goes down.


----------



## bweissman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Reaper802* 
I will hold on to the new one in case my old remote goes down.
Usually, when Logitech provides a free replacement, they disable the profile of the old remote. This is not a problem until you need to alter its programming. So definitely hang on to the new one.


----------



## Bob Fosse

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* 
I called them last Saturday and waited on hold for about 10 minutes before I got Tech. Any cell phone minutes wasted surely will cost far less than having to buy a new remote.


Don't know if you saw this, but I've linked the "swollen battery" thread from the Logitech forums below. Read the entire thread. Logitech doesn't take this issue lightly at this time. You should be able to get your remote replaced with a new one without charge to you.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...se/td-p/450922
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Reaper802* 
My replacement remote showed up today. The first thing I did was pop the new battery in my old remote and sure enough it worked like a champ!


I think my plan now is to buy a replacement battery off of Amazon for $30 and keep using my old remote. I will hold on to the new one in case my old remote goes down.
I got my replacement H1 yesterday and updated it with my settings. It was a breeze and works perfectly. If you can still program your old remote let us know.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *bweissman* 
Usually, when Logitech provides a free replacement, they disable the profile of the old remote. This is not a problem until you need to alter its programming. So definitely hang on to the new one.
Yes, the e-mail correspondence sent to me by Harmony stated that I could still use my existing H1 with my settings until I received my new one but that it was disabled from their system so that it could not be programmed. I haven't tried it but at this point the battery looks as if though it is going to burst so I am going to disconnect my old remote even though it still functions with my current settings.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19859947
> 
> 
> My replacement remote showed up today. The first thing I did was pop the new battery in my old remote and sure enough it worked like a champ!
> 
> 
> I think my plan now is to buy a replacement battery off of Amazon for $30 and keep using my old remote. I will hold on to the new one in case my old remote goes down.



Try this one instead.... Sometimes the ones on Amazon are the incorrect spec and cause issues...

http://www.smavtronics.com/remote-co...es-page-2.html


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19860034
> 
> 
> Usually, when Logitech provides a free replacement, they disable the profile of the old remote. This is not a problem until you need to alter its programming. So definitely hang on to the new one.



This is true. I went through 4 - 880s (they knew they had a design flaw for charging and discontinued that model quickly) before I got them to replace it with an H1. All 4 880s work with current PGM but cannot be altered further.


Since it looks like the batteries are the same, I have 4 backups for future use.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19862366
> 
> 
> This is true. I went through 4 - 880s (they knew they had a design flaw for charging and discontinued that model quickly) before I got them to replace it with an H1. All 4 880s work with current PGM but cannot be altered further.
> 
> 
> Since it looks like the batteries are the same, I have 4 backups for future use.



I went through 3 670s because of a problem with it draining the batteries, but each time Harmony would send out a brand new 670 without any hesitation. I hated tossing the old ones, but they really any use to me any more.


Ghpr13


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19862366
> 
> 
> This is true. I went through 4 - 880s (they knew they had a design flaw for charging and discontinued that model quickly) before I got them to replace it with an H1. All 4 880s work with current PGM but cannot be altered further.
> 
> 
> Since it looks like the batteries are the same, I have 4 backups for future use.



If I could get the battery out of my Harmony One, I would also use it as a backup for with the current configuration. Perhaps, I'll try harder to get it out, but with the crack down the middle of the battery I am a little nervous about attempting it. When I try to remove it, the crack widens and it appears that the whole battery will separate and split in half. I am surprised that the H1 still functions with the battery in the state that its in.


When you replaced the batteries in your 880's, did you need to connect them up with your configuration in the Harmony software in your computer to get them functioning again or does the remote somehow remember the configurations even if the battery is removed?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19866983
> 
> 
> If I could get the battery out of my Harmony One, I would also use it as a backup for with the current configuration. Perhaps, I'll try harder to get it out, but with the crack down the middle of the battery I am a little nervous about attempting it. When I try to remove it, the crack widens and it appears that the whole battery will separate and split in half. I am surprised that the H1 still functions with the battery in the state that its in.
> 
> 
> When you replaced the batteries in your 880's, did you need to connect them up with your configuration in the Harmony software in your computer to get them functioning again or does the remote somehow remember the configurations even if the battery is removed?



Buy a replacement battery (or two) and get the old one out what ever it takes (damage the battery all you want but don't damage the remote itself) and put in the replacement. The remote won't "forget" any of the configs - charge up in the cradle and you are good to go....


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19867157
> 
> 
> Buy a replacement battery (or two) and get the old one out what ever it takes (damage the battery all you want but don't damage the remote itself) and put in the replacement. The remote won't "forget" any of the configs - charge up in the cradle and you are good to go....



Thanks. I just might try that. I don't think that I could get myself to just throw it away


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I just noticed the other day that my battery is starting to swell (didn't pass the 'spin' test, but it did 6 months ago)


It seems there are 2 different batteries from Logitech. What is the difference between them? I don't want to order the wrong one.


----------



## Reaper802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reaper802* /forum/post/19859947
> 
> 
> My replacement remote showed up today. The first thing I did was pop the new battery in my old remote and sure enough it worked like a champ!
> 
> 
> I think my plan now is to buy a replacement battery off of Amazon for $30 and keep using my old remote. I will hold on to the new one in case my old remote goes down.



More updates...


The old remote has gone back to it's non stop RF out ways. Perhaps damage caused by the old swollen battery?


Ether way the new battery went back in the new remote which I just programmed. The new remote is working fine. Now I have an extra for spare parts, a hanger queen if you will.


----------



## margoba

Specialized Request:


This is a specific question about Harmony One and Time Warner DVRs. I want to have a button on my remote to toggle captioning via the DVR box. A sequence of 6 steps (one too many) could be used to turn CC on and another to turn CC off. I even remember reading about how to use multiple sequences to create long sequences, so I guess I could figure that out.


But, I cannot figure out how to toggle CC. Unfortunately, the screens for setting CC are different depending on whether CC is already on or off.


Any ideas would be appreciated.


-barry


----------



## Olbi

margoba,


I don't have Time Warner DVR, but the way I found to toggle CC on my cable box might help: It appeared that if I mute the audio on the box I will have audio though the HDMI cable (not thought the component, though). Then I set the CC to "Mute" and I programmed a button on the Harmony to toggle the mute on the cable box.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19861711
> 
> 
> Try this one instead.... Sometimes the ones on Amazon are the incorrect spec and cause issues...
> 
> http://www.smavtronics.com/remote-co...es-page-2.html



I did see one on Amazon that looks like my old one according to the picture. Is the one that you've linked above been proven to work in the H1 without swelling or other issues over a long period of time?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19867157
> 
> 
> Buy a replacement battery (or two) and get the old one out what ever it takes (damage the battery all you want but don't damage the remote itself) and put in the replacement. The remote won't "forget" any of the configs - charge up in the cradle and you are good to go....



I took your advise and finally managed to get the swollen battery out of my old H1. It wasn't easy though and took some doing with various tools. Thanks









The old battery looks as if though it is just about ready to burst at the seams and leak its contents though







I'm going to dispose of it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/19868900
> 
> 
> I just noticed the other day that my battery is starting to swell (didn't pass the 'spin' test, but it did 6 months ago)
> 
> 
> It seems there are 2 different batteries from Logitech. What is the difference between them? I don't want to order the wrong one.



The battery that came with the new H1 that was sent to me does look different than the old swollen one. The new one has black writing on a white background while the old one has black writing on a blue background. Both are labeled "Logitech" and have the same specs but different L/N numbers, whatever that is? The new one also has an additional spec, 3.5Wh which is not found on the old one.


I would be quite hesitant to purchase an off brand battery for fear of it causing damage to the remote or worse. Harmony does warn about that in the literature that comes with the remote. I see that Harmony replacement batteries cost $30 while I saw them from other sellers for as low as $10. In fact I saw one on E-bay that looks like my old battery with the blue background. I wonder if that one would cause swelling? As I recall it was a closeout too.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19871623
> 
> 
> margoba,
> 
> 
> I don't have Time Warner DVR, but the way I found to toggle CC on my cable box might help: It appeared that if I mute the audio on the box I will have audio though the HDMI cable (not thought the component, though). Then I set the CC to "Mute" and I programmed a button on the Harmony to toggle the mute on the cable box.



Unfortunately, at least with the TWC ODN family of boxes (which is what I believe Barry has), that does not work when using using DD/AC3 output (either HDMI or digital coax/optical). The volume/mute functions are disabled when outputting DD/AC3 digital audio.


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16945589
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.
> 
> 
> Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box.



OK, I've created a sequence called "Netflix." However, this name doesn't appear in the Command list box. There is one called MyNewCommand, but I don't know if this is the sequence I just created, and in any event this seems like a rather non-intuitive way to add sequences. Or, maybe I'm just not looking in the right place for "Netflix"?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/19872158
> 
> 
> OK, I've created a sequence called "Netflix." However, this name doesn't appear in the Command list box. There is one called MyNewCommand, but I don't know if this is the sequence I just created, and in any event this seems like a rather non-intuitive way to add sequences. Or, maybe I'm just not looking in the right place for "Netflix"?



MyNewCommand is what is pre-filled into the command name field when you add a new command. If you're seeing it, it means you forgot to provide your own command name when you added the command. You can re-create the command with another name if it bothers you.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/16945589
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.
> 
> 
> Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... *just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box.*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27* /forum/post/19872158
> 
> 
> OK, I've created a sequence called "Netflix." However, this name doesn't appear in the Command list box. There is one called MyNewCommand, but I don't know if this is the sequence I just created, and in any event this seems like a rather non-intuitive way to add sequences. Or, maybe I'm just not looking in the right place for "Netflix"?



You *are* looking in the wrong place... you need to select "Sequence" in the Device pulldown box first, then select the particular sequence you want from the command list box. This makes more sense if you consider that a sequence does not necessarily belong to a particular device since it can be a concatenation of commands from several devices.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19871977
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, at least with the TWC ODN family of boxes (which is what I believe Barry has), that does not work when using using DD/AC3 output (either HDMI or digital coax/optical). The volume/mute functions are disabled when outputting DD/AC3 digital audio.



Actually, I have one ODN and one MDN, but it doesn't work on the MDN either - everything is muted when I press cable-mute.


Even so, Olbi's suggestion was helpful (thanks Olbi). The reason I need this right now is that I'm suffering from a temporary (I hope) ear problem that makes me miss an occasional word or two. I can just press the cable-mute button, followed by the 30 second rewind button, and read the captions without any sound - I could even make it a sequence and press one button to do it. I'd rather have cc and sound, but this is better than nothing.


Thanks to both of you.


-barry


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19871557
> 
> 
> Specialized Request:
> 
> 
> This is a specific question about Harmony One and Time Warner DVRs. I want to have a button on my remote to toggle captioning via the DVR box. A sequence of 6 steps (one too many) could be used to turn CC on and another to turn CC off. I even remember reading about how to use multiple sequences to create long sequences, so I guess I could figure that out.
> 
> 
> But, I cannot figure out how to toggle CC. Unfortunately, the screens for setting CC are different depending on whether CC is already on or off.



You did not state which model DVR you have, so these steps may be different for you.


With my SA8300Hd running SARA s/w, I have a soft key defined as CC to toggle CC off and on. It has 5-step sequence assigned to it:

- Settings

- DirectionUp

- DirectionUp

- DirectionRight

- Select


If you need an additional key press then "learn" a two key press as a command in raw mode, and use this as one of the steps in the sequence.


If the step require to turn CC on and off are different, then you are going to need two soft keys, one to turn it on and the other to turn it off.


----------



## Beemer533

Hi, I've been looking at the Harmony line for a new remote and I've got a couple questions...


I've got a DTV DVR and I use the colored buttons all the time (also on my BD player) and I'm wondering how those of you that use these find the soft keys to use instead of hard keys?


It seems the One is the only Logitech to not have the colored keys for some reason, but I can't really justify the cost of the 900 just for the colored buttons, especially since I have no use for RF (I already have an IR distribution system).


Any user insight would be great. I've searched this thread, but I can't seem to find any specific commentary on the subject...


Thanks!


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19876253
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been looking at the Harmony line for a new remote and I've got a couple questions...
> 
> 
> I've got a DTV DVR and I use the colored buttons all the time (also on my BD player) and I'm wondering how those of you that use these find the soft keys to use instead of hard keys?
> 
> 
> It seems the One is the only Logitech to not have the colored keys for some reason, but I can't really justify the cost of the 900 just for the colored buttons, especially since I have no use for RF (I already have an IR distribution system).
> 
> 
> Any user insight would be great. I've searched this thread, but I can't seem to find any specific commentary on the subject...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I also have a 650 & that model has hard buttons color coded as you requested. The One uses the touch screen for these assignments.


----------



## met_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been looking at the Harmony line for a new remote and I've got a couple questions...
> 
> 
> I've got a DTV DVR and I use the colored buttons all the time (also on my BD player) and I'm wondering how those of you that use these find the soft keys to use instead of hard keys?
> 
> 
> It seems the One is the only Logitech to not have the colored keys for some reason, but I can't really justify the cost of the 900 just for the colored buttons, especially since I have no use for RF (I already have an IR distribution system).
> 
> 
> Any user insight would be great. I've searched this thread, but I can't seem to find any specific commentary on the subject...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The only thing I don't like about the One is using the touch screen to replicate the color buttons. I have to use them when operating my cable co. dvr and I always have to look down at the remote and even use two hands to make sure I hit the right button. The rest of the One's benefits outweigh this negative for me, but it still annoys me.


----------



## mdavej

... several others have colored buttons too, like the 600 and 700, and older models like the 360 and 510. All are much cheaper than the 900.


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met_fan* /forum/post/19876474
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the One is using the touch screen to replicate the color buttons. I have to use them when operating my cable co. dvr and I always have to look down at the remote and even use two hands to make sure I hit the right button. The rest of the One's benefits outweigh this negative for me, but it still annoys me.



This is kind of what I was thinking.... I've been playing with the Ipod Touch as a remote (with iRule) which functionally works great and is very flexible, but I'm finding that I really don't like having to look a the screen to do everything...


Other than the colored hard buttons, RF and higher rez screen, is the 900 the exact same remote?


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met_fan* /forum/post/19876474
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the One is using the touch screen to replicate the color buttons. I have to use them when operating my cable co. dvr and I always have to look down at the remote and even use two hands to make sure I hit the right button. The rest of the One's benefits outweigh this negative for me, but it still annoys me.



I also use the touch screen color buttons on my Harmony One for use with my BluRay player. I've spread them out in each corner of the touch screen which helps to make sure I hit the right button. I too have to look at the screen when using the color buttons, but since I don't use them that often I can't see the justification in replacing my One for the 900.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19876517
> 
> 
> This is kind of what I was thinking.... I've been playing with the Ipod Touch as a remote (with iRule) which functionally works great and is very flexible, but I'm finding that I really don't like having to look a the screen to do everything...
> 
> 
> Other than the colored hard buttons, RF and higher rez screen, is the 900 the exact same remote?



I have an i-pad and i-pod but would not like to look at the screen every time that I made an adjustment. That is the main reason that I haven't tried one of the remote programs on either my i-pod or i-pad. The issue of having to look down at the remote every time that I make a change would not be desirable to me. For example, I often change the volume level and sure wouldn't like to have to look down at the screen every time I do that.


I wasn't aware that the 900 had a higher rez screen than the H1. I've looked at the H1 and 900 side by side in the store and they look identical except for the hard color buttons on the 900 but don't know whether or not they have identical programming functions.


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19876675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i-pad and i-pod but would not like to look at the screen every time that I made an adjustment. That is the main reason that I haven't tried one of the remote programs on either my i-pod or i-pad. The issue of having to look down at the remote every time that I make a change would not be desirable to me. For example, I often change the volume level and sure wouldn't like to have to look down at the screen every time I do that.
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that the 900 had a higher rez screen than the H1. I've looked at the H1 and 900 side by side in the store and they look identical except for the hard color buttons on the 900 but don't know whether or not they have identical programming functions.



I've just done some reading in the 900 thread; it looks like the 900 screen rez is much better than the 890 which it replaces, but only marginally better than the One.


The other thing I found reading the 900 thread is that the 900 doesn't support sequences....


I guess I'll probably just stick with the One. I don't think the 900 is worth the premium over the One for my needs...


I'm finding that the best use for my Ipod remote is for parties where I can control my 2nd and 3rd zones audio from anywhere in and around my house. For this purpose it doesn't matter if I have to look at the screen or not. For movie/TV watching, I agree, I don't like to have to look at the screen to pause, raise the volume etc..


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19876786
> 
> 
> I've just done some reading in the 900 thread; it looks like the 900 screen rez is much better than the 890 which it replaces, but only marginally better than the One.
> 
> 
> The other thing I found reading the 900 thread is that the 900 doesn't support sequences....
> 
> 
> I guess I'll probably just stick with the One. I don't think the 900 is worth the premium over the One for my needs...
> 
> 
> I'm finding that the best use for my Ipod remote is for parties where I can control my 2nd and 3rd zones audio from anywhere in and around my house. For this purpose it doesn't matter if I have to look at the screen or not. For movie/TV watching, I agree, I don't like to have to look at the screen to pause, raise the volume etc..



Interesting that the 900 doesn't support sequences. I do use a sequence which is required to turn the picture of my Pioneer Kuro plasma off and on which I can do with one touch of a button on my H1 but takes several steps with the original Pioneer Kuro remote. With the sequence function as I've set it up with my H1, all I need to do is hit one button on the touch screen which I've labeled picture on and picture off.


If you've been following this AV Harmony One thread you might have seen that Harmony recently replaced my 2&1/2 year old H1 with a new one due to extreme battery bulging. After I got the new H1 I noticed that the LCD screen is more saturated (less washed out) and has better off axis viewing than my old one. Perhaps Harmony has made improvements in the touch screen in their newer H1s or that the LCD screen in my old H1 has just faded with 2&1/2 years of nightly use?


----------



## Beemer533

Another question..


One of my main uses for the One would be controlling WMC7 on my HTPC. The only way I will be able to get my wife to use the HTPC is if she can use the remote and not have to deal with having a keyboard on the coffee table....


Actually, I would prefer this as well unless I am doing maintenance.


Are any of you guys using this remote to control WMC7? If so, does it work reasonably well?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19876916
> 
> 
> Interesting that the 900 doesn't support sequences. I do use a sequence which is required to turn the picture of my Pioneer Kuro plasma off and on which I can do with one touch of a button on my H1 but takes several steps with the original Pioneer Kuro remote. With the sequence function as I've set it up with my H1, all I need to do is hit one button on the touch screen which I've labeled picture on and picture off.
> 
> 
> If you've been following this AV Harmony One thread you might have seen that Harmony recently replaced my 2&1/2 year old H1 with a new one due to extreme battery bulging. After I got the new H1 I noticed that the LCD screen is more saturated (less washed out) and has better off axis viewing than my old one. Perhaps Harmony has made improvements in the touch screen in their newer H1s or that the LCD screen in my old H1 has just faded with 2&1/2 years of nightly use?



From what I gather, the decision to remove sequences was corporate ...


From the above thread:



> Quote:
> At Harmony, we make extensive use of customer input including customer surveys, input from customer service regarding the problems people have setting up or using their remotes, as well as comments made in online forums and etail sites. During development of the Harmony 900 and 1100 we confirmed that the sequences feature on some earlier Harmonies was not widely used. As Harmony 900 and 1100 use a different embedded software platform than earlier remotes, we decided against including that feature in order to devote that effort elsewhere.
> 
> 
> This is not meant to diminish the value that sequences can provide to those users who take the time to create them, only a recognition of how few customers actually do so. Although the decision was made on the Harmony 900 and 1100 to limit sequences to the most common scenarios described below, we will consider the feedback from this forum as we look at future products we develop.
> 
> 
> It is useful however to distinguish between the features called activities, favorite channels and sequences. All 3 represent the idea of multiple commands being fired with the press of a single button.
> 
> 
> Activities are the cornerstone of all Harmony remotes to date. When you want to watch a DVD for example, you push a single button to turn on your TV, your DVD player and your AV receiver and switch each device to the correct input. Activities are by far the most common example of a command sequence and are fully supported on Harmony 900 and 1100.
> 
> Custom Startup and Ending actions associated with activities further enable custom behavior on the Harmony remote. For example, users can program their activities so that Watch a Movie automatically sets certain sound or picture settings for the TV/Receiver when starting a movie
> 
> Favorite channels are like sequences but dedicated to channel tuning. Users can program a single button press to send the 1-2-3 commands in order to tune to channel 123, for instance. Favorite channels are fully supported on the Harmony 900 and 1100 and you can add icons to represent those channels on the remote touch screens.
> 
> "Sequences" are best described as mini-activities within an activity. For instance, one might program their FF key to execute 3 FF commands with a single press, to move through commercials on their DVR more quickly. Others might program a series of commands to navigate their STB menu to enable or disable closed captioning with a single button press. This type of sequence is not supported on Harmony 900 and 1100.
> 
> 
> For customers who value sequences, I suggest either the Harmony One or the Harmony 700. If the closed-cabinet control of the Harmony 900 is also important, I suggest adding the Harmony IR Extender System.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> 
> Ian Crowe
> 
> Global Product Marketing Manager
> 
> Logitech Harmony Remote Controls
> 
> ....


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19877022
> 
> 
> From what I gather, the decision to remove sequences was corporate ...
> 
> 
> From the above thread:



Thanks for the info. That is most interesting.


One time after making some changes to my H1 and connecting to my computer for the update, the sequence that I mentioned above failed to work even though I didn't make any changes to it during the update. I had to call Harmony Support for help and I was on the phone for over an hour with them to get it straightened out. It turns out that they made some software changes that affect my sequence so they had to make additional changes to accommodate me. It did cost me about $30 though as I was beyond their window of free help. I'll stick with my H1









BTW, I've got a Beemer 330ci


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19877116
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. That is most interesting



.


NP, I thought it was interesting as well, it seems (at least here) that sequences are fairly popular.



> Quote:
> BTW, I've got a Beemer 330ci



[/quote]


Mmm, I'm envious! I'm between BMWs myself, my job and house dicating that, for now at least, I need to drive a truck... As usefull as my truck is, I do miss my 3 and 5 series though.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/19877116
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. That is most interesting.
> 
> 
> One time after making some changes to my H1 and connecting to my computer for the update, the sequence that I mentioned above failed to work even though I didn't make any changes to it during the update. I had to call Harmony Support for help and I was on the phone for over an hour with them to get it straightened out. It turns out that they made some software changes that affect my sequence so they had to make additional changes to accommodate me. It did cost me about $30 though as I was beyond their window of free help. I'll stick with my H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I've got a Beemer 330ci



E30 M3 owner here...










Since I received my replacement H1 a few months back (for a dead touchscreen), the only time I have hooked it up to my computer since getting it was to adjust for daylight savings time. I have had zero issues with my new H1, although on a couple of buttons, I have pinhole specks where backlight leaks through. I can only assume that one of my kids banged the remote against something and scraped a little paint or plastic off. Anyone else here have that happen?


----------



## Beemer533

I'm I big fan of the older BMW body styles... A friend of mine had the same E30 M3, what a blast to drive!


To get myself back on topic







does anybody use the H1 to control a HTPC?


----------



## Osirus23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19880759
> 
> 
> To get myself back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody use the H1 to control a HTPC?



Yes, it works fine, just buy a cheap MCE remote for the IR sensor and add a Media Center PC device to the Harmony software and set it up however you like.


The only problem I have is the PowerOn/PowerOff commands only sometimes work with my system using S3 standby, my newer desktop PC doesn't have this problem though.


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Osirus23* /forum/post/19880874
> 
> 
> Yes, it works fine, just buy a cheap MCE remote for the IR sensor and add a Media Center PC device to the Harmony software and set it up however you like.
> 
> 
> The only problem I have is the PowerOn/PowerOff commands only sometimes work with my system using S3 standby, my newer desktop PC doesn't have this problem though.



Nice... I'me trying to find an IR reciever for my Asrock MB IR header, but I haven't had any luck yet. I really don't want a USB dongle sitting there... Since all my equipment is in a rack in a closet, my hope is to just put an IR input jack on the back of the PC connected to the MB header and just plug in a mono 1/8" cable from my IR hub. I may end up having to build something myself though...


If I have to use a USB dongle of some sort I will probably try to integrate it into the case (hooked up to the MB USB header) and use a stick on IR emitter, similar to my DVR or BD player.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> E30 M3 owner here...



Z4, 530xi and X3 owner here. Obviously I love BMWs!


And my H1 to stay on topic!


----------



## Hotkey

Ok enuf bandwidth waste with BMW LOVE. Let stay on task girls!!


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/19882913
> 
> 
> Ok enuf bandwidth waste with BMW LOVE. Let stay on task girls!!



Thanks for the reminder and my apologies for starting it. Enuf said


----------



## The Tophinator

It has been a while since I posted or looked at this thread.

I bought a Harmony one when they first came out. I replaced an 880 that I was using and loved it. I moved the 880 to my bedroom but disliked it so much I bought another H1 for the bedroom.

Since my dad and brother loved ogling at my remote but would never spend the money they cost to buy one on their own I bought them each one for Christmas. So now that is four Harmony One remotes I have purchased.

OK back to reading this thread. I was interested in adding a function to turn 3D on and off on my TV when playing a 3D BR disk and watching the DirecTv 3D channels. Thanks to those that posted about how to add a sequence. I added a 3D ON and 3D OFF sequence button to my DVR and BR player.


----------



## Hyfi

Well I guess I am the latest victim of the swollen battery. After reading all the posts about it here I decided to change mine before....It was Too Late!


I am waiting for a response from Logitech but can the remote be safely taken apart to get the battery out? Or should I just grab it with needle nose pliers and yank?


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok enuf bandwidth waste with BMW LOVE. Let stay on task girls!!



Sorry!


On subject, I reduced the light on time for my remote to the minimum 5 seconds to see if I can get more time between charges. With the original 10 second time, kept getting 4 days or so between charges.


Just started setting up the Favorite channels for my wife, so I will check out the earlier link with icons for the channels.


So far, great remote! I would like one for my bedroom but will probably stay with DirecTV remote and use the tv remote for Netflix due to cost.


----------



## 007e

Hi Everyone,


Just bought an H1 over the weekend to control my tv, av receiver, sat box, and most importantly my ps3 (with ps3 adapter). I've been reading this thread, its an awesome thread btw, and now want to control my lights but I'm a bit confused and need some clarification. I have two light sources in the room both are on/off w/ no dimming, a lamp runs a non halogen bulb (wall outlet/pull switch on lamp) and my overhead ceiling fan is lit by LED's and controlled by a two panel switch (fan/light). My panel switches on the wall are black and was wondering if there are any switches I can replace them with that will allow my H1 to possibly control both the light and fan? Also, to my understanding in order to control my lamp I will need an X10 IR543 and a lamp module. Is this correct? Are there any other options that don't consist of running new wires or changing anything behind the drywall?



TIA


So far this remote has been great and can't wait to add these features to my remote.


-E


PS: I drive a BMW too







(E46)


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19884338
> 
> 
> Well I guess I am the latest victim of the swollen battery. After reading all the posts about it here I decided to change mine before....It was Too Late!
> 
> 
> I am waiting for a response from Logitech but can the remote be safely taken apart to get the battery out? Or should I just grab it with needle nose pliers and yank?



Looks like they may be replacing my remote. After answering the question response, they are now asking for my address and login account info and pid number.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007e* /forum/post/19885152
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Just bought an H1 over the weekend to control my tv, av receiver, sat box, and most importantly my ps3 (with ps3 adapter). I've been reading this thread, its an awesome thread btw, and now want to control my lights but I'm a bit confused and need some clarification. I have two light sources in the room both are on/off w/ no dimming, a lamp runs a non halogen bulb (wall outlet/pull switch on lamp) and my overhead ceiling fan is lit by LED's and controlled by a two panel switch (fan/light). My panel switches on the wall are black and was wondering if there are any switches I can replace them with that will allow my H1 to possibly control both the light and fan? Also, to my understanding in order to control my lamp I will need an X10 IR543 and a lamp module. Is this correct? Are there any other options that don't consist of running new wires or changing anything behind the drywall?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> So far this remote has been great and can't wait to add these features to my remote.
> 
> 
> -E
> 
> 
> PS: I drive a BMW too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (E46)




What you suggest for the lamp would be the way to go. IR543 really cheap on ebay.

This lamp module from ebay was also suggested from another member elsewhere vs. the Inteon model which is a little more pricey.
http://cgi.ebay.com/X10-Home-Automat...item3358ddc1a0 


For fan and light control you can order one the Maestro units (2nd one down on the link) to give you IR control of both. You should be able to get it in black hopefully.
http://www.lutron.com/Products/Stand...es/Models.aspx


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19873789
> 
> 
> Actually, I have one ODN and one MDN, but it doesn't work on the MDN either - everything is muted when I press cable-mute.
> 
> 
> Even so, Olbi's suggestion was helpful (thanks Olbi). The reason I need this right now is that I'm suffering from a temporary (I hope) ear problem that makes me miss an occasional word or two. I can just press the cable-mute button, followed by the 30 second rewind button, and read the captions without any sound - I could even make it a sequence and press one button to do it. I'd rather have cc and sound, but this is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you.
> 
> 
> -barry



You can try learning two or more button presses as one command as BPlayer suggested in this post . This will allow you to make a sequence with only 5 commands that will turn on/off the CC.


Hope this helps.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they may be replacing my remote. After answering the question response, they are now asking for my address and login account info and pid number.



I got mine out by lifting the battery with a small screw driver and then slid a small plastic card underneath (think key chain reward cards), and then pulled with a needle nose pliers. Slides out nice and easy.


----------



## 007e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/19885248
> 
> 
> What you suggest for the lamp would be the way to go. IR543 really cheap on ebay.
> 
> This lamp module from ebay was also suggested from another member elsewhere vs. the Inteon model which is a little more pricey.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/X10-Home-Automat...item3358ddc1a0
> 
> 
> For fan and light control you can order one the Maestro units (2nd one down on the link) to give you IR control of both. You should be able to get it in black hopefully.
> http://www.lutron.com/Products/Stand...es/Models.aspx



Thanks!

The insteon you mention, what model or module is that?

As for the Maestro unit, I have two switches on my wall, one that controls the light and one that controls the fan. In this case should I buy the first switch on the link and just buy two?


Thanks again!


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19885278
> 
> 
> I got mine out by lifting the battery with a small screw driver and then slid a small plastic card underneath (think key chain reward cards), and then pulled with a needle nose pliers. Slides out nice and easy.



Thanks, I will try that tonight when home but my battery is really swelled up.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007e* /forum/post/19885358
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The insteon you mention, what model or module is that?
> 
> As for the Maestro unit, I have two switches on my wall, one that controls the light and one that controls the fan. In this case should I buy the first switch on the link and just buy two?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I thought the switch you mentioned was 2 in 1 having both the light and fan on one, and then maybe the lamp on the other switch.


No and yes, the 1st one is only for light control, this will be problems for your fan if you use that one for the fan. So you will need that one for the light portion of the fan, but for the fans motor you want model MIR-FQ4FMT. You may save a little money if you go with MIR-FQ4FM which does not include the fan remote. Check to see if the codes are already in the database.


http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocum...estro%20IR.pdf 

2nd one down on page 3 of the above link.


----------



## Beemer533

Those of you with the battery issue, how long have you had your remotes?


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19885665
> 
> 
> Those of you with the battery issue, how long have you had your remotes?



My remote is a 18 months old, original battery, left in cradle when not in use.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19885665
> 
> 
> Those of you with the battery issue, how long have you had your remotes?



And what type of battery do you have, i.e. blue or white-ish?


----------



## Hyfi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Olbi* 
And what type of battery do you have, i.e. blue or white-ish?
Mine is whitish and looks to be the same as the 3 others I have from all the defective 880s they sent me.


----------



## 007e

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oman321* 
I thought the switch you mentioned was 2 in 1 having both the light and fan on one, and then maybe the lamp on the other switch.


No and yes, the 1st one is only for light control, this will be problems for your fan if you use that one for the fan. So you will need that one for the light portion of the fan, but for the fans motor you want model MIR-FQ4FMT. You may save a little money if you go with MIR-FQ4FM which does not include the fan remote. Check to see if the codes are already in the database.


http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocum...estro%20IR.pdf 

2nd one down on page 3 of the above link.
ok. So I think I got it figured out,


For my lamp either an x10 lamp module (LM465; dimmable) or appliance module (AM466;non-dimmable) with an IR543


For the wall switches (one light, one fan switch) I need the Lutron MA-FQ4FM for the fan with the canopy module CM-FQ1. For the light switch I need the MIR-1000 or MIR-600..


Let me know if that sounds right. Hopefully that handles my lighting and fan controls and can be operated directly from the H1.


I appreciate the help!


----------



## oman321

Yup, you got it pretty much.


The appliance module you only want if your gonna do on and off strictly. This is usually good for equipment i.e. an amp or receiver which has no IR control.


Here is also one of the Insteon models. Found a good priced on one.
http://www.smarthome.com/2876SB/ICON...g-White/p.aspx 


Other options here, including a 3 pin model.

http://www.smarthome.com/_/ProductRe...=lamp%20module 


Your on point with the Maestro units, you just need to determine how much wattage your pulling on the lights. Just add up the wattage of each bulb to dimmed. If they are all on the fan I can't see you needing more than the 600.


Good luck, have fun and prepare to ooh and aah when you get it set up. Then you can add sequences for DVD play and pause which will dim and brighten the lights as need be when play, pause or stop are pressed.


----------



## 007e

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oman321* 
Yup, you got it pretty much.


The appliance module you only want if your gonna do on and off strictly. This is usually good for equipment i.e. an amp or receiver which has no IR control.


Here is also one of the Insteon models. Found a good priced on one.
http://www.smarthome.com/_/ProductRe...=lamp%20module 


Other options here, including a 3 pin model.

http://www.smarthome.com/_/ProductRe...=lamp%20module 


Your on point with the Maestro units, you just need to determine how much wattage your pulling on the lights. Just add up the wattage of each bulb to dimmed. If they are all on the fan I can't see you needing more than the 600.


Good luck, have fun and prepare to ooh and aah when you get it set up. Then you can add sequences for DVD play and pause which will dim and brighten the lights as need be when play, pause or stop are pressed.
I'm excited just thinking about it!










Any online sites recommended for the Lutron switches?


EDIT:


Also just noticed something when looking to buy the Lutron switch. The lights on my Fan are LED's would this mean I should buy a low voltage switch like the MIRELV-600 instead? Confused again 8l


----------



## oman321

You can try to get it directly from Lutron. It's tougher to find some of these specialty ones from resellers. You can find the white single pole IR switch at HD or Lowes, but to get what you need you would need to order what you need thru them, so you might as well go direct.


Good question on the lights. You need to lookup your fan and find out if the lighting is line voltage or if there is a transfomer inside the fan which provides low voltage power to the lights. Do you know what wattage the lights are?


----------



## 007e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/19886708
> 
> 
> You can try to get it directly from Lutron. It's tougher to find some of these specialty ones from resellers. You can find the white single pole IR switch at HD or Lowes, but to get what you need you would need to order what you need thru them, so you might as well go direct.
> 
> 
> Good question on the lights. You need to lookup your fan and find out if the lighting is line voltage or if there is a transfomer inside the fan which provides low voltage power to the lights. Do you know what wattage the lights are?



Found This on the Fan, it says not to use a dimmer switch


----------



## oman321

Bummer 007e, in your position I might go ahead and give that elv unit a shot. From the description on Lutron's site it would seem like it would work. It seems that the fans description is generic enough where they are just trying to make sure folks don't use a regular dimmer, IR or otherwise which would mess up the transformer. The elv being designed to work with a 3rd party transformer (like what is built into the fan) should be able to do what you need.


Unfortunately I can't gauruntee it would work or that it wont cause damage. Try to give Lutron a call and see if they have confirmed that this will work with that type of fan.


----------



## 007e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/19887269
> 
> 
> Bummer 007e, in your position I might go ahead and give that elv unit a shot. From the description on Lutron's site it would seem like it would work. It seems that the fans description is generic enough where they are just trying to make sure folks don't use a regular dimmer, IR or otherwise which would mess up the transformer. The elv being designed to work with a 3rd party transformer (like what is built into the fan) should be able to do what you need.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't gauruntee it would work or that it wont cause damage. Try to give Lutron a call and see if they have confirmed that this will work with that type of fan.



I guess I will have to use that but all I really need is the IR on/off feature I can do without the dimmer. Is there anything like that out there (Black switch)? I'll skim through their site again. Thanks for the all the help!


----------



## oman321

In that case, you will be able to use this Insteon switch with the IR543.

http://www.smarthome.com/2876DB/ICON...-Switch/p.aspx 


You can order the necessary paddle in black. You can also use an additional one of these same switches to control the fan on and off from the description. They have a more expensive unit at the top of the page here. Not sure how it would differ for the fan or if it could be used to ramp up the fan speed.
http://www.smarthome.com/_/ProductRe...20fan%20switch 


For that type of control I would probably stick with the lutron for motor control.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19884338
> 
> 
> Well I guess I am the latest victim of the swollen battery. After reading all the posts about it here I decided to change mine before....It was Too Late!
> 
> 
> I am waiting for a response from Logitech but can the remote be safely taken apart to get the battery out? Or should I just grab it with needle nose pliers and yank?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19885278
> 
> 
> I got mine out by lifting the battery with a small screw driver and then slid a small plastic card underneath (think key chain reward cards), and then pulled with a needle nose pliers. Slides out nice and easy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19885503
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will try that tonight when home but my battery is really swelled up.



My battery was so swollen that I couldn't remove it from the remote when I was on the phone to Logitech so they decided to replace my H1 free of charge. Once I got my new H1, I decided to try again. I took 2 small screwdrivers under the battery to pry it up and then I pulled on it like heck with needle nose pliers until the battery finally came out. It did not harm the remote, but came close. The plastic cover of the swollen battery came apart exposing the the metal battery which is still in tact and did not leak any of its contents.


I decided to pack up my old remote and store both it and the charger in the garage. Incidentally, unlike my old H1, the new charging base came without the adjustable switch on the bottom which controls the brightness of the charging light at the top of the base.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> I decided to pack up my old remote and store both it and the charger in the garage. Incidentally, unlike my old H1, the new charging base came without the adjustable switch on the bottom which controls the brightness of the charging light at the top of the base.



That damn light has annoyed me for months. Thanks to your post, I discovered I can turn the light off.









Thanks for pointing that out. You learn something every day around here


----------



## Ghpr13

How accurate is the battery charging image on the Harmony One? I have just gotten mine programed, and it's been in it's charging cradle, unused, for 2 days now, yet the on screen charging image shows only about 1/4 charged, and that hasn't changed. The cradle "on" light is glowing, so it should be getting juice, and I have checked that the unit is in touch with the charging contacts.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Ghpr13


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* 
How accurate is the battery charging image on the Harmony One? I have just gotten mine programed, and it's been in it's charging cradle, unused, for 2 days now, yet the on screen charging image shows only about 1/4 charged, and that hasn't changed. The cradle "on" light is glowing, so it should be getting juice, and I have checked that the unit is in touch with the charging contacts.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Ghpr13








If you're talking about the full screen icon that appears on the LCD initially after placing it in the cradle, that is a static icon. It will only show a full battery on the initial charge of a new remote. Subsequent charges will show what you're seeing, a 1/4 green battery with a yellow lightning bolt overlaying it.


If you're talking about the tiny icon in the top right corner of the LCD, it should show a fully charged (completely green) battery after a full charge.


EDIT: *eieio* solved this mystery about a year ago in this thread:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eieio* 
Hi All:


I recall distinctly that I had seen this "full charge" full green battery with checkmark icon once before - the very first time I charged the Harmony One, but I've never been able to get it back again!


While I've posted this query/mystery previously, everyone seems to agree that this "full charge" icon doesn't exist.


Well, I had to return my first Harmony One and got another unit. This was the first charge of my 2nd unit of Harmony One. After roughly 5 hours of charging it for the very first time, voila, here's the "full charge" full green battery icon.


I took a picture of it, lest it would disappear forever again!


Please see:











See? It really is true!


----------



## Hyfi

My new remote is being shipped today. I think it was a bad batch of batteries but have asked if the remote is intended to be left in the base or only when a charge is needed.


Funny though on Logitech website they have an FAQ stating that battery swelling in normal.


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyfi* 
My new remote is being shipped today. I think it was a bad batch of batteries but have asked if the remote is intended to be left in the base or only when a charge is needed.
Uh Oh... someone's trying to start another debate!









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyfi* 
Funny though on Logitech website they have an FAQ stating that battery swelling in normal.
_Slight_ swelling may be normal, but swelling to the point of being unable to remove the battery is not. Logitech appears to finally be acknowledging that.


I still maintain that the safest course of action is to charge the remote only when needed and to monitor (remove and check for swelling) the battery on a regular basis to avoid having the swelling progress to the point of it getting stuck inside the remote.


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19890646
> 
> 
> My new remote is being shipped today. I think it was a bad batch of batteries but have asked if the remote is intended to be left in the base or only when a charge is needed.
> 
> 
> Funny though on Logitech website they have an FAQ stating that battery swelling in normal.



Response from Logitech:


You can leave the remote in the charging base when not in use, it will not over charge the remote and cause any issues. This was caused by defective batteries. Thank you.


----------



## 120inna55

Perhaps this is true...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyfi* /forum/post/19890728
> 
> 
> ...You can leave the remote in the charging base when not in use, it will not over charge the remote and cause any issues. This was caused by defective batteries. Thank you.



But I think this is the best advice:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19890662
> 
> 
> ...I still maintain that the safest course of action is to charge the remote only when needed and to monitor (remove and check for swelling) the battery on a regular basis to avoid having the swelling progress to the point of it getting stuck inside the remote.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is true...
> 
> 
> But I think this is the best advice:



That's what I am doing too.


----------



## RockyMountainD

Wondered why my 2nd H1 didn't keep a charge...seems like another case of a swelled up battery. It's out of warranty, but I called them today and they're shipping a new one. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19889255
> 
> 
> That damn light has annoyed me for months. Thanks to your post, I discovered I can turn the light off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. You learn something every day around here



Your welcome. My charging base is tucked out of the line of sight so it doesn't bother me, but since we watch in a completely darkened room it sure would if not located where it is.


Funny part is that I had even forgotten that the switch was under the charging pad until I got my new one. I wonder if absence of the switch on the new ones is a cost saving matter on Logitech's part?


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19885665
> 
> 
> Those of you with the battery issue, how long have you had your remotes?



16 months. Battery hasn't held charge for the last few months though. I have another one that's probably 2 years old and still works fine.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockyMountainD* /forum/post/19895427
> 
> 
> 16 months. Battery hasn't held charge for the last few months though. I have another one that's probably 2 years old and still works fine.



It does seem that Logitech got a "bad batch" of batteries from a supplier (as far as I know Logitech doesn't make batteries).


The fact that they are sending replacement remotes instead of replacement batteries should be commended. I had my remote around 2 years most of the time with a swelled battery and purchased a replacement battery - after the careful "extraction" of the old one (which was still working, BTW) the new battery slid in just fine. I did not expect or request them to replace it - especially since the unit was way out of the warranty period.


The good thing is the remote was designed with a re-chargeable / replaceable battery instead of one "hard wired" into the device. Still one of the best if not the best remote control - period.


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/19896122
> 
> 
> It does seem that Logitech got a "bad batch" of batteries from a supplier (as far as I know Logitech doesn't make batteries).
> 
> 
> The fact that they are sending replacement remotes instead of replacement batteries should be commended. I had my remote around 2 years most of the time with a swelled battery and purchased a replacement battery - after the careful "extraction" of the old one (which was still working, BTW) the new battery slid in just fine. I did not expect or request them to replace it - especially since the unit was way out of the warranty period.
> 
> 
> The good thing is the remote was designed with a re-chargeable / replaceable battery instead of one "hard wired" into the device. Still one of the best if not the best remote control - period.



Just a few posts up I pasted the response from Logitech saying they know they got a bad batch of batteries.


As far as replacing the units and not asking for the old ones back tells me that the actual cost of the remotes is less than shipping and handling.


I first got the 880 and discovered the design flaw of too loose of a tolerance between the remote and base that caused the tiny charging contacts to not always meet. They ended up sending me 2 or 3 880s never asking for any back. I told them that if they could not send me a proper working 880, which I knew they couldn't, then please just send me a One. They did and that was cool of them too.


They could easily sell these as Refurbs but again, the cost to take them back and just look at them must be more than they get them made by poor Chinese slave labor. Unbelievable that they get away with selling them for close to $200.


----------



## madurodave

Yeah, their cost to do the paperwork, pay for shipping and then receiving, then labor cost to refurbish it is probably a very high percentage of the cost of new.


They get away with it due to supply and demand. It works and works well. Not many comparable complete remote options out there. People still buy them, so pricing is ok!


----------



## Olbi

They refurbish remotes (at least Ones) and they sell them at half price, so refurbishment is still good deal for them. I believe that in case of swollen batteries they send replacement remotes since the badly swollen battery might cause damage when removed and somebody might sue them.


----------



## Hyfi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19897286
> 
> 
> They refurbish remotes (at least Ones) and they sell them at half price, so refurbishment is still good deal for them. I believe that in case of swollen batteries they send replacement remotes since the badly swollen battery might cause damage when removed and somebody might sue them.



I would have expected them to take it back, take it apart to remove battery, then resell as Refurbs but they must only cost them $20 to MFG. Their support has been great since my initial issue with the 880s.


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They refurbish remotes (at least Ones) and they sell them at half price, so refurbishment is still good deal for them. I believe that in case of swollen batteries they send replacement remotes since the badly swollen battery might cause damage when removed and somebody might sue them.



Who knows then. If the remote works but the battery is swollen, you would think they would take them back then.


----------



## cchrono

I was wondering if there is a way to have the additional buttons that i have assigned to my activities switch to control the device they work with. For example in my watch tv activity every button except mute and volume are assigned to controlling my cable box. I have a button named options that brings up the options on my sony tv, is there anyway that when i hit this button that the remote will switch to my tv device and control this without me selecting tv as the device manually.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Not sure I follow your question completely. BUT you can set up buttons within your activity to do something to any device being used in said activity.


Meaning, you should be able to tell the remote to use the buttons for the STB. But then on the Sony Options button, tell it to use that on the TV.


If you properly set up activities, you should not be needing to go into 'device mode.'


----------



## oman321

cchrono, not in the way that you describe. You can set up identical activities, but have it so that the tv device is assigned to control those buttons on your alternate activity. You should be able to go back and forth without affecting your devices. The other way to do it is to create a screen with with the necessary commands and utilize soft buttons.


----------



## cchrono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cchrono, not in the way that you describe. You can set up identical activities, but have it so that the tv device is assigned to control those buttons on your alternate activity. You should be able to go back and forth without affecting your devices. The other way to do it is to create a screen with with the necessary commands and utilize soft buttons.



Thanks for the responses its just me being lazy all I need to do is select TV as the device but would be nice if they add this functionality in the future


----------



## Geezer

My warranty has expired so I'm asking for help here:

Occasionally, when I start my "watch TV" activity, I get a blue screen on my Mits 65835 TV. All inputs are set correctly (AVR & TV) so I think it is a timing issue. The only way to manually correct this is to turn off my Elite VSX-03 AVR via dedicated remote & turn back on. This always fixes the problem but requires another remote to remain available. Pressing the "help" button on the One will not fix this.

Anyone with experience know where I should start my troubleshooting?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchrono* /forum/post/19903981
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses its just me being lazy all I need to do is select TV as the device but would be nice if they add this functionality in the future



As nicholasmcgrew pointed out, the capability is already there.


If you have a button already set to control options on some device, you can change it so that it always controls a different device instead. I wouldn't recommend that though.


A better way is to set up a soft button in your Activity that sends the Option command for the device you want. You do that in Customize Buttons in the software. It will let you use any Device that is used for that Activity and any Command from that device. You will never need to leave the Activity and you will have a button that sends the Option command to your TV (or any Device you setup).


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19904037
> 
> 
> My warranty has expired so I'm asking for help here:
> 
> Occasionally, when I start my "watch TV" activity, I get a blue screen on my Mits 65835 TV. All inputs are set correctly (AVR & TV) so I think it is a timing issue. The only way to manually correct this is to turn off my Elite VSX-03 AVR via dedicated remote & turn back on. This always fixes the problem but requires another remote to remain available. Pressing the "help" button on the One will not fix this.
> 
> Anyone with experience know where I should start my troubleshooting?



1. Try turning CEC (Kuro Link on the Pioneer, I don't know how it is called on the Mitsubishi devices) off on the TV, the AVR and the source (satelite/cable box?).


2. The recommended turn on sequence is: TV, AVR, source.


3. Increase the power on delay on the TV to something like 30 sec. or more and see whether this helps. If it does, decrease the power on delay gradually until it stops working and use the previous value for your power on delay.


4. If non of the above works, you can turn your AVR on/off from Devices or you can even add a soft button to turn it off and then turn it on with some delay in between.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19904479
> 
> 
> 1. Try turning CEC (Kuro Link on the Pioneer, I don't know how it is called on the Mitsubishi devices) off on the TV, the AVR and the source (satelite/cable box?).
> 
> _Always OFF_
> 
> 
> 3. Increase the power on delay on the TV to something like 30 sec. or more and see whether this helps. If it does, decrease the power on delay gradually until it stops working and use the previous value for your power on delay.
> 
> _How do I do this?_



Thanks, see above


----------



## Olbi

I don't have access to the software right now, but this post has the steps how to do it.


----------



## Teisco

Is there a standard replacement battery? I mean is it the same battery that maybe a cell phone uses so I can buy it locally?


----------



## SVTarHeel

I've searched around and can't find an answer to my problem so I thought I'd add to the monster thread.


Here's the situation... I've just had my Samsung LN-T4053H repaired to fix some busted capacitors. At the same time, I switched over from Time Warner to DirecTV and opened my new Harmony One remote to control everything. So far, everything is working OK except that my new sound bar blocks the IR signal to the TV. One thing that I hoped that the Harmony would provide is direct access to the TV's inputs without having to cycle through the entire list of attached components. It does but with one problem - when I go to devices, there are 4 or 5 screens that I have to scroll through until I get to what I want. Does the software (or the remote) allow me to edit the 'buttons' that are visible? I'd love to delete the unused inputs and some other unused Samsung features from the screens but don't know how to even begin to go about it.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/19908356
> 
> 
> I've searched around and can't find an answer to my problem so I thought I'd add to the monster thread.
> 
> 
> Here's the situation... I've just had my Samsung LN-T4053H repaired to fix some busted capacitors. At the same time, I switched over from Time Warner to DirecTV and opened my new Harmony One remote to control everything. So far, everything is working OK except that my new sound bar blocks the IR signal to the TV. One thing that I hoped that the Harmony would provide is direct access to the TV's inputs without having to cycle through the entire list of attached components. It does but with one problem - when I go to devices, there are 4 or 5 screens that I have to scroll through until I get to what I want. Does the software (or the remote) allow me to edit the 'buttons' that are visible? I'd love to delete the unused inputs and some other unused Samsung features from the screens but don't know how to even begin to go about it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



Yes you can is the short answer.


In the software, go to Customize Buttons and adjust to your heart's content. I'd suggest though, that you rearrange things rather than delete things.


Also, any Device commands that you use frequently should be added to the Activity. You should almost never need to go to Device mode.


----------



## SVTarHeel

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bernie33* 
any Device commands that you use frequently should be added to the Activity. You should almost never need to go to Device mode.
Thanks for the reply. I think I understand what you mean but I may have a bit of a different scenario. For convenience, I also have an internet connected PC connected to my Samsung. When I was programming the remote, I was going back and forth from the PC input to the satellite box by scrolling through the inputs with the TV remote. Later, when I saw the device option on the Harmony screen, I scrolled through them and was very pleasantly surprised to see that I could jump directly to the desired input. Seems like that task would always require a need to go to device mode.


If I'm missing something, I'd appreciate the education - this is my first experience with a universal remote.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/19908389
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I understand what you mean but I may have a bit of a different scenario. For convenience, I also have an internet connected PC connected to my Samsung. When I was programming the remote, I was going back and forth from the PC input to the satellite box by scrolling through the inputs with the TV remote. Later, when I saw the device option on the Harmony screen, I scrolled through them and was very pleasantly surprised to see that I could jump directly to the desired input. Seems like that task would always require a need to go to device mode.
> 
> 
> If I'm missing something, I'd appreciate the education - this is my first experience with a universal remote.



Yes, you are missing one the good features of the Harmony remotes. They are activities based. You should set it up with two activities; Watch TV and Watch Internet (or any name you prefer).


The Watch TV would be configured with the appropriate devices, e.g., DirecTV, TV, and AVR. All the appropriate inputs and controls are available to be defined during the setup process.


The Watch Internet would be configured with the appropriate devices, TV, and AVR. In the setup you would define the required Internet input. If an option is not presented to do this, then it can be defined as an additional command when the activity is started.


With these two activities setup, you can easily switch between with two key preses, Activities and then select either Watch TV or Watch Internet.


----------



## SVTarHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19908941
> 
> 
> Yes, you are missing one the good features of the Harmony remotes. They are activities based. You should set it up with two activities; Watch TV and Watch Internet (or any name you prefer).



Thanks for the reply. That makes sense and is very helpful.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/19908389
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I understand what you mean but I may have a bit of a different scenario. For convenience, I also have an internet connected PC connected to my Samsung. When I was programming the remote, I was going back and forth from the PC input to the satellite box by scrolling through the inputs with the TV remote. Later, when I saw the device option on the Harmony screen, I scrolled through them and was very pleasantly surprised to see that I could jump directly to the desired input. Seems like that task would always require a need to go to device mode.
> 
> 
> If I'm missing something, I'd appreciate the education - this is my first experience with a universal remote.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19908941
> 
> 
> Yes, you are missing one the good features of the Harmony remotes. They are activities based. You should set it up with two activities; Watch TV and Watch Internet (or any name you prefer).
> 
> 
> The Watch TV would be configured with the appropriate devices, e.g., DirecTV, TV, and AVR. All the appropriate inputs and controls are available to be defined during the setup process.
> 
> 
> The Watch Internet would be configured with the appropriate devices, TV, and AVR. In the setup you would define the required Internet input. If an option is not presented to do this, then it can be defined as an additional command when the activity is started.
> 
> 
> With these two activities setup, you can easily switch between with two key preses, Activities and then select either Watch TV or Watch Internet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/19909025
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That makes sense and is very helpful.



In addition to the advice from BPlayer, in each Activity you can ALSO add specific Device commands. So if there is some command, like your TV's input selection command, that you might want to use frequently, you can make it a soft button within the Activity.


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19904037
> 
> 
> My warranty has expired so I'm asking for help here:
> 
> Occasionally, when I start my "watch TV" activity, I get a blue screen on my Mits 65835 TV. All inputs are set correctly (AVR & TV) so I think it is a timing issue. The only way to manually correct this is to turn off my Elite VSX-03 AVR via dedicated remote & turn back on. This always fixes the problem but requires another remote to remain available. Pressing the "help" button on the One will not fix this.
> 
> Anyone with experience know where I should start my troubleshooting?



It is the TV not the remote. I have a Sharp Aquos and get a 'green screen' once in a while, but it is the same concept. Something in the electronics of the TV is possibly going out and the only solution is to manually turn the TV off and then back on again.


----------



## OldGatorDelt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19904037
> 
> 
> My warranty has expired so I'm asking for help here:
> 
> Occasionally, when I start my "watch TV" activity, I get a blue screen on my Mits 65835 TV. All inputs are set correctly (AVR & TV) so I think it is a timing issue. The only way to manually correct this is to turn off my Elite VSX-03 AVR via dedicated remote & turn back on. This always fixes the problem but requires another remote to remain available. Pressing the "help" button on the One will not fix this.
> 
> Anyone with experience know where I should start my troubleshooting?



I have a Mits 63628 that does the same thing on occassion.... My fix is to just hit the activities button, then re-enter your original command... It's probably a hand-shaking issue between my Denon 4310 and the Mits..... I don't think it implies a device failure is immenent.... Happens to me say once a week or so.... Has done it for a long time... PITA, but the TV will be upgraded soon, so I just live with it....


----------



## pjp

I have a Harmony One that I am programming for my father and I use an 880 at my home system with a complex setup. Is it possible to quickly load my 880 setup on the Harmony One as a test in such a way that I can easily go back to the 880 setup? I expect I will keep the 880, so I don't want to break that (unless I'm blown away by the One, then I might switch).


----------



## oman321

You need to ask support to duplicate your account so you can load that up to the one. You can use your existing account but you may compromise some of your screen settings.


----------



## pjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to ask support to duplicate your account so you can load that up to the one. You can use your existing account but you may compromise some of your screen settings.



Thanks - I'll call support to get that done


----------



## alkoholik

I finally replaced my old 880 with a One. My 880 had died a while back and I got a entirely different setup since (new tv, soundbar, etc etc).


Inside the harmony software I added all my new devices and activities. Unfortunately since all the components are new I couldn't just transfer my old settings.


Everything is setup but the soundbar is not connecting properly. I'm guessing its a power up issue (tv needs to be on before the bar is on). I went in and reorder the initial setup so that the bar is last to power on and still nothing. The remote is controlling the audio from the bar but the tv isn't recognizing it and the audio is coming from the internal speakers.


I went in and changed the power up on the bar from default 1500ms to 2000ms and still nothing. I'm going to bump it up to 5000ms and work from there but was wondering if anyone has a similar setup.


Components:


TV: Samsung PN50C7000 (3D)

PVR: DirecTV HR24-100

Soundbar: Sony CT350

BD: Samsung BD-C6900 (3D)

Xbox 360 + HD DVD Player

Wii


Oh, I failed to mention that the TV is connected to the HDMI1 connection and everything else is going into the bar via the HDMI2 connection (ARC).


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/19904037
> 
> 
> My warranty has expired so I'm asking for help here:
> 
> Occasionally, when I start my "watch TV" activity, I get a blue screen on my Mits 65835 TV. All inputs are set correctly (AVR & TV) so I think it is a timing issue. The only way to manually correct this is to turn off my Elite VSX-03 AVR via dedicated remote & turn back on. This always fixes the problem but requires another remote to remain available. Pressing the "help" button on the One will not fix this.
> 
> Anyone with experience know where I should start my troubleshooting?



You don't need the dedicated remote to do that.


If you press Devices and then AVR look for a Power toggle (or discrete on/off). If you don't find it you can learn it from your original remote. Since you have to use this command relatively often, you should add it to your Activity so that you don't even have to go into Device mode to get to the command.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alkoholik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally replaced my old 880 with a One. My 880 had died a while back and I got a entirely different setup since (new tv, soundbar, etc etc).
> 
> 
> Inside the harmony software I added all my new devices and activities. Unfortunately since all the components are new I couldn't just transfer my old settings.
> 
> 
> Everything is setup but the soundbar is not connecting properly. I'm guessing its a power up issue (tv needs to be on before the bar is on). I went in and reorder the initial setup so that the bar is last to power on and still nothing. The remote is controlling the audio from the bar but the tv isn't recognizing it and the audio is coming from the internal speakers.
> 
> 
> I went in and changed the power up on the bar from default 1500ms to 2000ms and still nothing. I'm going to bump it up to 5000ms and work from there but was wondering if anyone has a similar setup.
> 
> 
> Components:
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung PN50C7000 (3D)
> 
> PVR: DirecTV HR24-100
> 
> Soundbar: Sony CT350
> 
> BD: Samsung BD-C6900 (3D)
> 
> Xbox 360 + HD DVD Player
> 
> Wii
> 
> 
> Oh, I failed to mention that the TV is connected to the HDMI1 connection and everything else is going into the bar via the HDMI2 connection (ARC).



You have to increase the power on delay on the TV, not on the sound bar. Start with a delay of 30 sec. or bigger and, if it works, decrease the delay, check whether it works and so on until the setup stops working. Then use the last good value for the TV power on delay.


Hope this helps.


[Edit] BTW, you should also reset the power on delay on the sound bar to it's default.


----------



## alkoholik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19919059
> 
> 
> You have to increase the power on delay on the TV, not on the sound bar. Start with a delay of 30 sec. or bigger and, if it works, decrease the delay, check whether it works and so on until the setup stops working. Then use the last good value for the TV power on delay.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> [Edit] BTW, you should also reset the power on delay on the sound bar to it's default.



Doesn't seem to be working. I reset the bar to its default settings. Went back and changed the TV to the max delay. When I press "watch tv" everything turns on at the same time but I see the remote is taking longer to power everything on as it says "starting watch tv process". I am stumped


----------



## Beemer533

Hey guys, I just got my new H1 home and I am in the middle of adding devices; Everything is in the database, but I am have trouble with my DTV HR22-100 DVR.. the software keeps telling me that I need the old remote, that it doesn't have an exact match.


I'm entering it in under satellite --- Directv --- HR22-100.


Has anyone programed in the HR22-100, if so were the commands in the database for it? TIA!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alkoholik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to be working. I reset the bar to its default settings. Went back and changed the TV to the max delay. When I press "watch tv" everything turns on at the same time but I see the remote is taking longer to power everything on as it says "starting watch tv process". I am stumped



Tell the harmony software that the sound bar doesn't have a power on button and add a delay and the real power on command as additional commands after the activity starts.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19920177
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my new H1 home and I am in the middle of adding devices; Everything is in the database, but I am have trouble with my DTV HR22-100 DVR.. the software keeps telling me that I need the old remote, that it doesn't have an exact match.



You could try to see if a similar device is in the database, e.g., HR20, HR21, HR23 or HR24. There is a good chance that they will use the same remote codes.


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beemer533* /forum/post/19920177
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my new H1 home and I am in the middle of adding devices; Everything is in the database, but I am have trouble with my DTV HR22-100 DVR.. the software keeps telling me that I need the old remote, that it doesn't have an exact match.
> 
> 
> I'm entering it in under satellite --- Directv --- HR22-100.
> 
> 
> Has anyone programed in the HR22-100, if so were the commands in the database for it? TIA!



Well, I decided to finish up the 'watch TV' activity just to see what would work and when I finished the config, the software tells me that it can't control my DTV HR22...


I uploaded the config to the remote anyway and I was surprised to see that it worked! As far as I can tell so far, all the commands for the DVR work fine. Strange, but at least it works...


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19920329
> 
> 
> You could try to see if a similar device is in the database, e.g., HR20, HR21, HR23 or HR24. There is a good chance that they will use the same remote codes.



I actually did try that with a couple different model numbers, but it still told me it didn't have the exact config. I went with the HR22 and it seems to work (even though it said it couldn't control it)..


----------



## alkoholik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the harmony software that the sound bar doesn't have a power on button and add a delay and the real power on command as additional commands after the activity starts.



How do I go about doing that in the software?


----------



## Olbi

I don't remember on the top of my head and I don't have access to the software right now. Search the thread and you'll find step-by-step instructions.


----------



## Spectre06

Hoping you guys can help me, can't seem to get everything to turn on under the Watch TV activity. I have


Panasonic V10 TV

Onkyo HT-R680 AV receiver

DirecTV HR24-100 cable box


I have it set up to turn on the TV, AV and then DirecTV under default settings. The first two pop on but not the DirecTV. Is there some kind of issue with that box that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Olbi

You probably have to increase the inter-device delay on your DirecTV device in the Harmony software since it doesn't "hear" the power on command since it is still busy with the previous command that was sent (note that all devices are receiving all commands!).


Search the thread and you'll find instructions how to do it (I don't remember them at the top of my head and I don't have access to the software right now). I would suggest to double the default and, if everything works, to decrease it gradually until it stops working and then to use the last good value as inter-device delay for the DirecTV device.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spectre06* /forum/post/19922395
> 
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me, can't seem to get everything to turn on under the Watch TV activity. I have
> 
> 
> Panasonic V10 TV
> 
> Onkyo HT-R680 AV receiver
> 
> DirecTV HR24-100 cable box
> 
> 
> I have it set up to turn on the TV, AV and then DirecTV under default settings. The first two pop on but not the DirecTV. Is there some kind of issue with that box that I'm not aware of?



Actually there is. Use the HR20-700 profile instead. The commands are identical, but the HR24 in the harmony database has errors. Many have reported issues with it. You shouldn't need any delays.


----------



## Transfix

Is there a way to program the remote to turn everything off at a certain time? I end up falling asleep at night sometimes while on the couch and thought maybe there was a way to have the remote to shutdown at a specific time everynight.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transfix* /forum/post/19923923
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program the remote to turn everything off at a certain time? I end up falling asleep at night sometimes while on the couch and thought maybe there was a way to have the remote to shutdown at a specific time everynight.



No, there is no sleep function on the One.


----------



## Transfix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is no sleep function on the One.



ah well thought someone might have a trick up their sleeve. thanks for the reply.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transfix* /forum/post/19923988
> 
> 
> ah well thought someone might have a trick up their sleeve. thanks for the reply.



To my knowledge, there is no way to incorporate a timed function of any kind with the One.


My TV has a sleep function and my DVR/STB goes into standby if untouched for 4 hours. If I expect to go to sleep with everything on, I set the sleep timer on the TV (soft button on my One's LCD). When I wake up, I turn on the TV in device mode, go back to the current activity, and press any button which wakes up my STB. This process does nothing for saving power with regard to my A/V receiver.


----------



## Hyfi

I got my replacement Remote on Friday and set it all up. I was also able to get the swollen battery out of the old one so I guess I have a spare as long as I don't need to change my program.


They did remove the charge light dimmer switch from the base and have it set in the lower setting so it's not too bright but I will just use the older base for now.


----------



## Beemer533

Well I seem to have the H1 all set up and I am quite happy so far!


The strength of the IR emitter is very good, I don't have my IR distribution hub reconnected yet, but it seems to work well regardless.


My equipment is all in a rack to the side of the room, so for now I have to point it sort of between the TV and rack... (doors open at the rack for now, obviously)


Now I have to schedule a training session with my wife....


----------



## HairyPinkElephan

I just bought an Apple TV and I set up the device on my One.

I'm having two issues. Perhaps someone can offer some advice:


1. When I press the activity "Watch TV" it turns on my apple TV everytime even though the activity should not include this. How do I stop this?


2. I am having trouble setting up an activity "Watch Apple TV". I can't seem to get it to work. Any ideas?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HairyPinkElephan* /forum/post/19927869
> 
> 
> 1. When I press the activity "Watch TV" it turns on my apple TV everytime even though the activity should not include this. How do I stop this?



Look for a setting in your TV that turns on hdmi connected devices when it is turned on, and turn this setting off.



> Quote:
> 2. I am having trouble setting up an activity "Watch Apple TV". I can't seem to get it to work. Any ideas?



Lots, but give us a hint about what is not working. Does the Help resolve the problem?


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spectre06* /forum/post/19922395
> 
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me, can't seem to get everything to turn on under the Watch TV activity. I have
> 
> 
> Panasonic V10 TV
> 
> Onkyo HT-R680 AV receiver
> 
> DirecTV HR24-100 cable box
> 
> 
> I have it set up to turn on the TV, AV and then DirecTV under default settings. The first two pop on but not the DirecTV. Is there some kind of issue with that box that I'm not aware of?



If the advice from the others above doesn't work out, the Direct TV device can be left on all the time. Most cable box and DVR users leave these boxes on.....; the power consumption versus standby is not that significant in most cases...


----------



## Beemer533

Has anybody here used this IR reciever with their H1:

http://www.hd-plex.com/remote.control.html 


I can't seem to find it in the database, but I am probably not looking in the right spot.


----------



## oman321

I would look for it in HTPC section. If you cant find that specific model, I would try a generic HTPC device and see the commands work as it should hopefully be a standard code set. If that works then you could just learn any missing commands. If not then you need to start from scratch.


----------



## Beemer533

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## pbarach

I've had my H1 for a year and it has worked perfectly. Suddenly things are haywire with one of my components and its activity (Pioneer BDP-320 BluRay player).


The Pioneer is used in only one activity: Watch DVD. When I push that button on the H1, everything turns on except the player. I can switch to another activity (such as watching TV), and everything works fine (and the Pioneer remains off). But if I push the OFF button on the H1, everything turns off AND the Pioneer now turns on...


I know that the H1 knows the right code to turn this player on and off -- there is only one code for both of these functions (PowerToggle). And the PowerToggle can be operated just fine by putting the H1 into Device mode.


In an effort to fix this problem, I deleted the Watch DVD activity and set it up again. Same results. I thought abt completely deleting the Pioneer player and re-adding it along with the WatchDVD activity, but this seems silly, since the H1 clearly has retained the right codes for operating this player.


When I look at the settings for Watch DVD, the software shows that it's supposed to turn on the Pioneer player at the start of the activity.


So what might have gone wrong? And I'd appreciate your suggestions on how to fix this.


----------



## Olbi

Does the Help button help? If yes, you should look at increasing the inter-device delay on the 320. Another option is that the TV is causing IR interference that suppresses the IR command to turn the BDP on. Have you moved it? If yes, try moving it back and see whether this will resolve the issue. Or turn the TV on, wait 5 minutes and then start your activity. If the BDP turns properly on it is very likely that the TV is causing the problem.


Also, check the device settings for the 320 and see how the power on/off is configured. This might explain why it works in device mode, but not in the activity.


Hope this helps.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19935376
> 
> 
> Does the Help button help? If yes, you should look at increasing the inter-device delay on the 320. Another option is that the TV is causing IR interference that suppresses the IR command to turn the BDP on. Have you moved it? If yes, try moving it back and see whether this will resolve the issue. Or turn the TV on, wait 5 minutes and then start your activity. If the BDP turns properly on it is very likely that the TV is causing the problem.
> 
> 
> Also, check the device settings for the 320 and see how the power on/off is configured. This might explain why it works in device mode, but not in the activity.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I had the 320 set up to turn on first, so IR interference from the TV wouldn't have been the problem.


I don't know why this worked, but I added an additional command to turn the 320 on _last_ as well as first. Now everything works again. I could experiment by changing the settings again so that the 320 only gets the PowerToggle command once and gets it after everything else is turned on, but now it ain't broke and I don't wanna fix it.










I just can't understand why the sequence for this activity worked fine for months and then it didn't. I hadn't moved any of the components in my system at all.


Thanks for your help, Olbi, and I will try some of your other suggestions if things get weird again.


----------



## Olbi

Glad it works now!


I also have the 320 and I haven't changed anything since I first configured it with the Harmony. Several other things come to mind:

1. The general sequence (to avoid HDMI handshake issues, that is) is: TV, AVR, source. This applies mainly when the source is cable/sat/top box, but is it possible that HDMI handshake to be causing issues in your case as well?

2. I still think that something is preventing your 320 to properly receive the power on command. If you haven't, try with the original remote and see whether it will work properly. If it doesn't, check whether there is something that could be causing IR interference and see whether this could be the problem.


In some cases mine didn't respond to its original remote (when I still haven't added it to the Harmony). Initially I thought that the remote is bad or the batteries are weak, but it turned out that the pot lights in the room are sending so much IR interference that it simply had troubles recognizing the commands (one of the lights even was pointed directly to the Pioneer). I rotated the lights a bit and everything is OK since.

3. Do you have the Kuro Link turned ON on the 320? If you don't need it, I woudl recommend turning the HDMI-CEC (i.e. Kuro Link) OFF since it could be causing problems. I remember that I turned it off both on my TV (Samsung) and on the 320 right after I got the Harmony. Before that it was just annoying, but with the Harmony it became a problem. Definitely worth checking out, IMO.

4. Last resort: if it stops working again and you can't make it work in any other way, try removing the 320 from the Harmony software and adding it back. This in case something got wrong in your device configuration.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pbarach

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Olbi*
Glad it works now!


I also have the 320 and I haven't changed anything since I first configured it with the Harmony. Several other things come to mind:

1. The general sequence (to avoid HDMI handshake issues, that is) is: TV, AVR, source. This applies mainly when the source is cable/sat/top box, but is it possible that HDMI handshake to be causing issues in your case as well?

2. I still think that something is preventing your 320 to properly receive the power on command. If you haven't, try with the original remote and see whether it will work properly. If it doesn't, check whether there is something that could be causing IR interference and see whether this could be the problem.


In some cases mine didn't respond to its original remote (when I still haven't added it to the Harmony). Initially I thought that the remote is bad or the batteries are weak, but it turned out that the pot lights in the room are sending so much IR interference that it simply had troubles recognizing the commands (one of the lights even was pointed directly to the Pioneer). I rotated the lights a bit and everything is OK since.

3. Do you have the Kuro Link turned ON on the 320? If you don't need it, I woudl recommend turning the HDMI-CEC (i.e. Kuro Link) OFF since it could be causing problems. I remember that I turned it off both on my TV (Samsung) and on the 320 right after I got the Harmony. Before that it was just annoying, but with the Harmony it became a problem. Definitely worth checking out, IMO.


4. Last resort: if it stops working again and you can't make it work in any other way, try removing the 320 from the Harmony software and adding it back. This in case something got wrong in your device configuration.


Hope this helps.
The original remote works. KuroLink is off. Since I haven't changed any lighting in the room and the recent 320 problem occurs even when all lights are off, I don't see how it could be IR interference. Concerning the HDMI handshake issue, I can't see why this could suddenly crop up when it wasn't present before.


I appreciate your help, and I will consider deleting the 320 from the software and re-adding if the problem returns.


----------



## Olbi

To see whether there is something wrong with your 320 device in your Harmony configuration you can add Pioneer BDP-23FD as an additional BDP player. AFAIK the 23FD and the 320 have the exact same firmware and therefore they should have the same IR commands. Just add it and create a "Watch BD" activity and see how it works.


----------



## Raddle

I asked Harmony to add a large number of discrete codes for my Pioneer VSX-32 AVR. I added the new commands to custom buttons and updated my remote. Now when I select an activity, the remote hangs. The icon showing the remote is transmitting and the infrared light stay on. My components turn on but after several minutes, I have to remove the battery. This happens for several different activities I tried. Each time I have to remove the battery. I sent an email to Harmony. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mupi

Hi

If any of you have a Denon AVR like 3310, you would have noticed that the

remote has a small door on the back for more advanced features.


I was wondering if Harmony One will provide access to those options on the back of the Denon 3310 remote. I dont mind if I have to add them but as long as there is a way to include them, it is fine with me.


Any feedback is appreciated,


Thanks


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mupi* 
Hi

If any of you have a Denon AVR like 3310, you would have noticed that the

remote has a small door on the back for more advanced features.


I was wondering if Harmony One will provide access to those options on the back of the Denon 3310 remote. I dont mind if I have to add them but as long as there is a way to include them, it is fine with me.
Yes, the H1 should handle them, as they will be just IR codes, and if they are not already in the database they can be added via the "learn" function.


----------



## Mupi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19937732
> 
> 
> Yes, the H1 should handle them, as they will be just IR codes, and if they are not already in the database they can be added via the "learn" function.



Thanks. Do you have the 3310 and have you tried any of the options on the back of the 3310 remote using the Harmony one?


----------



## Hyfi

After I got the swollen battery out of my now replaced H1 and seeing pics online of ones that actually exploded in the remote, i think I may have figured out why they don't want you to send them back.


They probably do not want to chance one of them exploding in a plane or anywhere else that would cause problems or terrorist scares. Makes sense now that I think about it.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mupi* /forum/post/19937629
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> If any of you have a Denon AVR like 3310, you would have noticed that the
> 
> remote has a small door on the back for more advanced features.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if Harmony One will provide access to those options on the back of the Denon 3310 remote. I dont mind if I have to add them but as long as there is a way to include them, it is fine with me.
> 
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated,
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check batpigworld Harmony codes for Denon AVR's from our resident Denon expert batpig.


----------



## RangersFan

anyone ever try editing the soft buttons for an xbox360 setup? whenever I try to edit "play xbox 360" soft buttons it always adds an extra B button in slot 5 of soft key screen and moves the command i added to the last page. i've tried this on 2 harmony one remotes, and it worked fine on the harmony 900. weird.


----------



## mylan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RangersFan* 
anyone ever try editing the soft buttons for an xbox360 setup? whenever I try to edit "play xbox 360" soft buttons it always adds an extra B button in slot 5 of soft key screen and moves the command i added to the last page. i've tried this on 2 harmony one remotes, and it worked fine on the harmony 900. weird.


Which begs a question, what do I need to be able to control my XBox with a One? I see adapters for PS3 but whenever I go into the set-up, it tells me I need something else but doesn't say.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/19952007
> 
> 
> Which begs a question, what do I need to be able to control my XBox with a One? I see adapters for PS3 but whenever I go into the set-up, it tells me I need something else but doesn't say.



The XBox is IR, therefore no adapter is needed.


The PS3 uses blue tooth, therefore an IR to blue tooth adapter of some sort is needed. Logitech now makes one, the codes for which are in the database. There are other adapters that are also in the database.


----------



## BPlayer

Does anyone also experience the slow transmission of Favorite channels compared with keying the codes manually? Let me explain.


I have four pages of favorites setup for my PVR. When I select one of them the numbers are displayed on the TV, with about half a second between each of the three number. When I use the keypad the response is much faster. The Inter-key delay for this device is set at zero.


----------



## Olbi

Check the number of the repeats and try decreasing them.


----------



## joeydrunk

I just ordered my one, never used one before I'm pretty excited, I'm wondering how it works with the logitech revue


----------



## SDRANGER619

I stepped on my Harmony One's screen over the weekend. :'(


Remote still works, thank goodness I know what buttons are what.










Anyone selling one around here?


----------



## Olbi

Check TigerDirect/CompUSA for refurbished Ones. They usually have them and they are about 60% of the regular price.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19937324
> 
> 
> I asked Harmony to add a large number of discrete codes for my Pioneer VSX-32 AVR. I added the new commands to custom buttons and updated my remote. Now when I select an activity, the remote hangs. The icon showing the remote is transmitting and the infrared light stay on. My components turn on but after several minutes, I have to remove the battery. This happens for several different activities I tried. Each time I have to remove the battery. I sent an email to Harmony. Does anyone have any ideas?



After a copuple days, my remote died completely. I worked with Logitech to try to get it into safe mode but no luck. After going back and forth, Logitech issued an RMA. I hope to get a new remote in about a week.


----------



## richr8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19970840
> 
> 
> After a copuple days, my remote died completely. I worked with Logitech to try to get it into safe mode but no luck. After going back and forth, Logitech issued an RMA. I hope to get a new remote in about a week.



Only to say, you are in good hands. Logitech's customer service is second to none in my experience.


----------



## hannah1997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19966549
> 
> 
> Does anyone also experience the slow transmission of Favorite channels compared with keying the codes manually? Let me explain.
> 
> 
> I have four pages of favorites setup for my PVR. When I select one of them the numbers are displayed on the TV, with about half a second between each of the three number. When I use the keypad the response is much faster. The Inter-key delay for this device is set at zero.



I notice the same thing but really doesn't bother me that much, would be nicer if I could speed that process up a little,











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19966563
> 
> 
> Check the number of the repeats and try decreasing them.



Could you please explain this a little further for me so I can understand what you mean, thanks, Tom


----------



## Olbi

^^^ The _number of repeats_ will tell the Harmony remote how many times it should repeat each IR command for the device. The default for most (all?) devices is set to 3, which means that for each command a total of 4 IR commands are sent, which takes some time and can be one of the reasons for having the numbers to appear slowly on the your device's display/TV screen.


The other reason is usually the _inter-key delay_. All devices need some time after they receive an IR command before they are ready to accept and process the next one. And this is exactly what the inter-key delay is - the gap that the remote should leave between two consecutive commands in order the target device to properly recognize, accept and process them. Some devices have this set too high and you can decrease it to improve the response of the remote.


To adjust the *repeats* select the "Devices" tab and then select "Troubleshooting" for your device (TV, cable box, etc.). Select the "... responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" option, press the "Next >" button and you'll see a screen where you can change the number of the repeats.


To adjust the *inter-key delay* select the "Devices" tab and then select "Settings" for your device. Then select "Adjust the Delays" and press "Next >" button and you'll see a screen where you can adjust the inter-key delay.


You'll have to play with these two options to find the fastest and reliable way to enter channel numbers.


[Edit] Sorry if these instructions are incomplete - I don't have the Harmony software in front of me.


----------



## hannah1997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/19971412
> 
> 
> ^^^ The _number of repeats_ will tell the Harmony remote how many times it should repeat each IR command for the device. The default for most (all?) devices is set to 3, which means that for each command a total of 4 IR commands are sent, which takes some time and can be one of the reasons for having the numbers to appear slowly on the your device's display/TV screen.
> 
> 
> The other reason is usually the _inter-key delay_. All devices need some time after they receive an IR command before they are ready to accept and process the next one. And this is exactly what the inter-key delay is - the gap that the remote should leave between two consecutive commands in order the target device to properly recognize, accept and process them. Some devices have this set too high and you can decrease it to improve the response of the remote.
> 
> 
> To adjust the *repeats* select the "Devices" tab and then select "Troubleshooting" for your device (TV, cable box, etc.). Select the "... responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" option, press the "Next >" button and you'll see a screen where you can change the number of the repeats.
> 
> 
> To adjust the *inter-key delay* select the "Devices" tab and then select "Settings" for your device. Then select "Adjust the Delays" and press "Next >" button and you'll see a screen where you can adjust the inter-key delay.
> 
> 
> You'll have to play with these two options to find the fastest and reliable way to enter channel numbers.
> 
> 
> [Edit] Sorry if these instructions are incomplete - I don't have the Harmony software in front of me.




I will fool around with that, thanks, not the end of the world but a little faster would be nice, thanks again, Tom


----------



## captnem0

Can the harmony one handle a comcast (Motorola DCH 3416) DVR and a toshiba SD-H400 (tivo software) DVR without any conflicts? I use the comcast DVR as the primary DVR but would like to add my toshiba-Tivo DVR as an additional device.

Thanks!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captnem0* /forum/post/19985466
> 
> 
> Can the harmony one handle a comcast (Motorola DCH 3416) DVR and a toshiba SD-H400 (tivo software) DVR without any conflicts? I use the comcast DVR as the primary DVR but would like to add my toshiba-Tivo DVR as an additional device.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, as long as the two devices do not use the same remote code (unlikely that they would be the same).


If the operate independently, just create separate activities, i.e., Watch tivo and Watch DVR.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19985683
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as the two devices do not use the same remote code (unlikely that they would be the same).
> 
> 
> If the operate independently, just create separate activities, i.e., Watch tivo and Watch DVR.



Exactly... I have a TWC Cisco DVR as well as a Magnavox DVR/DVDR. Separate activities for each plus a third activity that configures everything for dubbing between them.


----------



## joeydrunk

I just got my harmony one today and I'm very happy with it but I have a couple questions. I've run into a few hicups that Im having trouble finding the answers to.


1) When I'm in say watch tv activity and press actions I can only turn the volume up one click at a time, I can't gold it down to turn it up. I have to press the watch tv activitie and be on the watch tv activities home page for my volume to be able to work the way I explained.


2) when I'm using the logitech revue device (wich I'm super stoked about that it actually works with) the cursor control is super slow, is there any way to change that?.


3) What is the best device to pick that works the best with an Htpc activitie using a usb-uirt?


4) Are there different ones that are better for certain players, ie: wmc7, xbmc, tmt, pdvd, mpc-HC, Netflix, zinc, boxee, etc.


5) I have an xbox 360 slim w hd dvd and kinect, wich is the best xbox device to pick, there's like 5 of them? The one that I tried was just xbox 360 I believe and it turned it on and off but wouldn't let me scroll through the xbox dashboard. Also do I need to choose a different device for the hddvd player since it works through the xbox? I also chose video game system with dvd player in the device setup.


6) If I want to use more than wmc7, am I going to have to use eventghost or the likes, has anyone used intelliremote or girder or any other and wich is the simplest to use.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my harmony one today and I'm very happy with it but I have a couple questions. I've run into a few hicups that Im having trouble finding the answers to.
> 
> 
> 1) When I'm in say watch tv activity and press actions I can only turn the volume up one click at a time, I can't gold it down to turn it up. I have to press the watch tv activitie and be on the watch tv activities home page for my volume to be able to work the way I explained.
> 
> 
> 2) when I'm using the logitech revue device (wich I'm super stoked about that it actually works with) the cursor control is super slow, is there any way to change that?.
> 
> 
> 3) What is the best device to pick that works the best with an Htpc activitie using a usb-uirt?
> 
> 
> 4) Are there different ones that are better for certain players, ie: wmc7, xbmc, tmt, pdvd, mpc-HC, Netflix, zinc, boxee, etc.
> 
> 
> 5) I have an xbox 360 slim w hd dvd and kinect, wich is the best xbox device to pick, there's like 5 of them? The one that I tried was just xbox 360 I believe and it turned it on and off but wouldn't let me scroll through the xbox dashboard. Also do I need to choose a different device for the hddvd player since it works through the xbox? I also chose video game system with dvd player in the device setup.
> 
> 
> 6) If I want to use more than wmc7, am I going to have to use eventghost or the likes, has anyone used intelliremote or girder or any other and wich is the simplest to use.



1. _"Actions"???_ Probably you mean _"Devices"_? Note that in "Devices" (device mode) you control only one device at a time, e.g. if you have an AVR in an activity usually you will control it's volume with the volume buttons, but if you go device mode and select your TV, you'll be controlling the volume of the TV with the volume buttons, not the volume of the AVR.


You have to provide more information about your setup and what exactly you are doing/trying to do to identify the issue and resolve it.


Also, if your Harmony is properly setup you shouldn't be using device model at all.


2. I don't have a revue, but the slow cursor might be because of the number of the repeats and/or the inter-key delay. Check my post above for details how to adjust them.


6. I used girder a lot and I think it was pretty easy to setup and use and I don't remember any issues at all with it. You need a girder "profile" for _whatever-you-want-to-control-with-it_ and you need supported IR "eye", but that's it. I haven't used the other tools, so I cannot comment on them.


Hope this helps.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Actions"??? Probably you mean "Devices"? Note that in "Devices" (device mode) you control only one device at a time, e.g. if you have an AVR in an activity usually you will control it's volume with the volume buttons, but if you go device mode and select your TV, you'll be controlling the volume of the TV with the volume buttons, not the volume of the AVR.
> 
> 
> You have to provide more information about your setup and what exactly you are doing/trying to do to identify the issue and resolve it.
> 
> 
> Also, if your Harmony is properly setup you shouldn't be using device model at all.
> 
> 
> 2. I don't have a revue, but the slow cursor might be because of the number of the repeats and/or the inter-key delay. Check my post above for details how to adjust them.
> 
> 
> 6. I used girder a lot and I think it was pretty easy to setup and use and I don't remember any issues at all with it. You need a girder "profile" for whatever-you-want-to-control-with-it and you need supported IR "eye", but that's it. I haven't used the other tools, so I cannot comment on them.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



No I mean activities. Under watch tv activities it turns on my tv, my dvr, my avr, and controls my Google tv. So say everything is off and I press watch tv activity,everything turns on and I'm ready to go, I'm on the tv activities home page and the volume works fine. I hit commands under the watch tv activities to be able to control some of my watch tv commands but then the volume dosnt work properly, and I don't want to have to go to the specific device(avr) to turn up the volume. Also when I'm on watch tv activities I have to go to the dvr device to be able to press guide and menu and such, I want to be able to do that from my watch tv activities home screen. Same with BLURAY activities, when I press that it switches the input on my tv, switches input on my avr, turns on BLURAY and stays on BLURAY for BLURAY activities, so I have to switch it to avr to be able to control volume. How do I make it so I'm able to control volume in the avr from the BLURAY activities or BLURAY device?


Also, you said if my harmony is properly setup I shouldn't even need to be using device setup, how I should I be doing it then?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/19992157
> 
> 
> No I mean activities. Under watch tv activities it turns on my tv, my dvr, my avr, and controls my Google tv. So say everything is off and I press watch tv activity,everything turns on and I'm ready to go, I'm on the tv activities home page and the volume works fine. I hit commands under the watch tv activities to be able to control some of my watch tv commands but then the volume dosnt work properly, and I don't want to have to go to the specific device(avr) to turn up the volume. Also when I'm on watch tv activities I have to go to the dvr device to be able to press guide and menu and such, I want to be able to do that from my watch tv activities home screen. Same with BLURAY activities, when I press that it switches the input on my tv, switches input on my avr, turns on BLURAY and stays on BLURAY for BLURAY activities, so I have to switch it to avr to be able to control volume. How do I make it so I'm able to control volume in the avr from the BLURAY activities or BLURAY device?
> 
> 
> Also, you said if my harmony is properly setup I shouldn't even need to be using device setup, how I should I be doing it then?



It does not seem like the activities were correctly setup. Maybe you should delete them all and start again. You should be using the software program or the members.harmonyremote.com site to do the configuration?


When creating an activity you specify the devices involved, and it should ask what devices are used to control the channels, volume controls, and the various connections. After that there should only be a few commands that need to be customized.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19992571
> 
> 
> It does not seem like the activities were correctly setup. Maybe you should delete them all and start again. You should be using the software program or the members.harmonyremote.com site to do the configuration?
> 
> 
> When creating an activity you specify the devices involved, and it should ask what devices are used to control the channels, volume controls, and the various connections. After that there should only be a few commands that need to be customized.



joeydrunk,

Yeah, make sure as you run the set up that you pick the correct device that you want to handle the audio _for each activity_.


Good luck,

Ghpr13


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean activities. Under watch tv activities it turns on my tv, my dvr, my avr, and controls my Google tv. So say everything is off and I press watch tv activity,everything turns on and I'm ready to go, I'm on the tv activities home page and the volume works fine. I hit commands under the watch tv activities to be able to control some of my watch tv commands but then the volume dosnt work properly, and I don't want to have to go to the specific device(avr) to turn up the volume. Also when I'm on watch tv activities I have to go to the dvr device to be able to press guide and menu and such, I want to be able to do that from my watch tv activities home screen. Same with BLURAY activities, when I press that it switches the input on my tv, switches input on my avr, turns on BLURAY and stays on BLURAY for BLURAY activities, so I have to switch it to avr to be able to control volume. How do I make it so I'm able to control volume in the avr from the BLURAY activities or BLURAY device?
> 
> 
> Also, you said if my harmony is properly setup I shouldn't even need to be using device setup, how I should I be doing it then?



Try creating new WatchTV activity and when the wizard asks you which device should control the volume select the AVR. If it asks you more than once make sure that the AVR stays selected. If the new activity works properly you can delete the old one. Same for the Bluray activity.


Or you can re-create the activities as BPlayer suggested.


If you do not want to create/re-create the activities you can check what is assigned to the Volume Up, Volume Down and Mute buttons under "Customize Buttons" for your activities and assign them to the corresponding commands for your AVR.


"Properly Setup" means that the Harmony is an activity-based remote, not a device-based and you are able to configure all the commands you generally need for all your devices either on the hard or on the soft buttons and you shouldn't need the "Devices" screen. Ideally.







For example, I have the "Guide" button set to display the guide on the cable box, but I have the "Info" button set to display my AVR info, not the info from the cable box as it is set by default. The Harmony software will do all assignments based on the answers you provide during the wizard and in most cases they'll be what you'll need and you'll just have to tweak it here and there.


Hope this helps.


----------



## joeydrunk

Thanx, lots of help. As far as my Htpc goes do I need an official Microsoft mce ir receiver to work with the Microsoft mce keyboard device selection in the wizard or will any generic mce brand Ir receiver work? If not what is the best device setting for the generic mce receiver? I have a usbuirt, what would be the best device setting to choose for that. Also has any one used intelliremote with the usbuirt?


----------



## Olbi

Don't have a Windows MCE, but most IR receivers are the same and I guess that any PC receiver will work as long as it works with the Windows MCE drivers.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* 
Thanx, lots of help. As far as my Htpc goes do I need an official Microsoft mce ir receiver to work with the Microsoft mce keyboard device selection in the wizard or will any generic mce brand Ir receiver work? If not what is the best device setting for the generic mce receiver? I have a usbuirt, what would be the best device setting to choose for that. Also has any one used intelliremote with the usbuirt?
My $6 generic one works great. However the harmony commands sucked, so I learned them all from the included remote. Usbuirt is overkill for MCE, imo.


----------



## Geezer

I have my Oppo-93 set as my disc player. The device was found in the setup database. I'm having a newly discovered problem. The arrow keys seem to be doubling up on certain discs. I loaded justified, & when I select the play by episode, the screen select box advances 2x per click. This happens on all 3 discs. Had to reach for the OEM.

Can I do anything other than learn each button?


----------



## SDRANGER619

Harmony One is on sale at Best Buy (southern california), $179.99


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/20000594
> 
> 
> I have my Oppo-93 set as my disc player. The device was found in the setup database. I'm having a newly discovered problem. The arrow keys seem to be doubling up on certain discs. I loaded justified, & when I select the play by episode, the screen select box advances 2x per click. This happens on all 3 discs. Had to reach for the OEM.
> 
> Can I do anything other than learn each button?



There is a Trouble shooting option you can follow and select the path that changes the intervals...


----------



## b_scott

does anyone know if there is a way to crack open the H1? There is a hair under the screen and it's bugging me.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/20001025
> 
> 
> does anyone know if there is a way to crack open the H1? There is a hair under the screen and it's bugging me.



There was a recent post in one of the Harmony threads in this forum about opening the remote (not sure which model) to replace the LED. It contained photos and the process should/may be similar to the H1.


Do a search for "harmony replace LED" and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/20001025
> 
> 
> does anyone know if there is a way to crack open the H1? There is a hair under the screen and it's bugging me.



Step by step here . I have not tried this, so YMMV.


----------



## HT Install

not sure if this has been addressed before but I am using a harmony one with an infrared extender kit and it works fine with all of my equipment except for my scientific atlanta dvr box! the commands either dont register or come out extremely slow, any suggestions?


----------



## Olbi

Is it working without the extender kit? If it does check the position of the emitter that you are using for your DVR.


----------



## psumazda6

Thanks to those of you who posted on the slow favorites issue...I adjusted the inter-key and inter-device delays to 0 and its much, much better.


Still struggling with another speed issue though...is there a way to speed up the power-on command sequence when you start an activity? My family members are "resistant" to pointing the remote for more than a second or 2, and inevitably a device doesnt get turned on. Wondering if I can speed this up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oledurt

I have had my Harmony One remote for just over one year (just outside warranty of course







) Literally overnight all the hard buttons stopped working. I cannot boot in safe mode because the remote will not respond to the holding down of the power button.


I have updated software many times and firmware but still doesn't work. When I press the hard buttons I don't get the icon that shows its sending a signal. The screen commands work fine. This issue just makes no sense. I can't understand why one minute the hard keys worked fine then they just suddenly stop...


I emailed Logitech tech support, I have not received a response yet. I hope they send me a new remote, or else this will be the last product I ever buy from that company. Anyone have this problem before? Any suggestions? Ever dealt with Logitech's tech support?


Thanks for reading


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oledurt* /forum/post/20012518
> 
> 
> I have had my Harmony One remote for just over one year (just outside warranty of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Literally overnight all the hard buttons stopped working. I cannot boot in safe mode because the remote will not respond to the holding down of the power button.
> 
> 
> I have updated software many times and firmware but still doesn't work. When I press the hard buttons I don't get the icon that shows its sending a signal. The screen commands work fine. This issue just makes no sense. I can't understand why one minute the hard keys worked fine then they just suddenly stop...
> 
> 
> I emailed Logitech tech support, I have not received a response yet. I hope they send me a new remote, or else this will be the last product I ever buy from that company. Anyone have this problem before? Any suggestions? Ever dealt with Logitech's tech support?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading



Did you try removing the battery and putting it back (a reboot essentially)?


----------



## madurodave

Uh oh! My wife dropped the remote on the floor (about a 2 foot drop from coffee table). Now I hear something rattling inside! Everything still works so far. Not sure what the rattle is. I pulled battery door and battery and nothing came out there.


----------



## johnboy813

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madurodave* 
Uh oh! My wife dropped the remote on the floor (about a 2 foot drop from coffee table). Now I hear something rattling inside! Everything still works so far. Not sure what the rattle is. I pulled battery door and battery and nothing came out there.
That may be 'normal', as there is a small marble-like thing in the remote that you hear when you shake the remote from side-to-side to wake it up. Just try it and see if it still works. Take out the battery and shake it slightly with the battery opening at the bottom and see if anything falls out, hopefully nothing will.


Good Luck


----------



## madurodave

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnboy813*
That may be 'normal', as there is a small marble-like thing in the remote that you hear when you shake the remote from side-to-side to wake it up. Just try it and see if it still works. Take out the battery and shake it slightly with the battery opening at the bottom and see if anything falls out, hopefully nothing will.


Good Luck
I guess I am good, then. Just never noticed a rattle before!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oledurt* /forum/post/20012518
> 
> 
> I have had my Harmony One remote for just over one year (just outside warranty of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Literally overnight all the hard buttons stopped working.



Carefully check every button on the remote. If one button is physically stuck down, it can prevent other buttons from working.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/20014171
> 
> 
> I guess I am good, then. Just never noticed a rattle before!



Yep, everyone has a rattle.


----------



## madurodave

Quote:

Originally Posted by *120inna55*
Yep, everyone has a rattle.
No reason to go "waaa" then!


----------



## SDRANGER619

Does Logitec support fix broken screens on these remotes? or even sell it so i can repair?


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to those of you who posted on the slow favorites issue...I adjusted the inter-key and inter-device delays to 0 and its much, much better.
> 
> 
> Still struggling with another speed issue though...is there a way to speed up the power-on command sequence when you start an activity? My family members are "resistant" to pointing the remote for more than a second or 2, and inevitably a device doesnt get turned on. Wondering if I can speed this up? Thanks in advance.



You can always tech them to use the Help button, but it is good try some other things first:

* Lower the power-on delays on all devices, but you, most probably won't be able to lower the startup time a lot without causing other problems.

* You can try is to put the TV at the end of the power on sequence (the TV is usually the slowest to start), but this will work 100% only if you don't change the TV input in your activities.

* The best will be to just tell your family to put the remote flat on the coffee table, point it straight to the TV and then press the button for the required activity. Works like a charm with my folks!


----------



## Oledurt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oledurt* /forum/post/20012518
> 
> 
> I have had my Harmony One remote for just over one year (just outside warranty of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Literally overnight all the hard buttons stopped working. I cannot boot in safe mode because the remote will not respond to the holding down of the power button.
> 
> 
> I have updated software many times and firmware but still doesn't work. When I press the hard buttons I don't get the icon that shows its sending a signal. The screen commands work fine. This issue just makes no sense. I can't understand why one minute the hard keys worked fine then they just suddenly stop...
> 
> 
> I emailed Logitech tech support, I have not received a response yet. I hope they send me a new remote, or else this will be the last product I ever buy from that company. Anyone have this problem before? Any suggestions? Ever dealt with Logitech's tech support?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading




Just a follow up on this. I received a response from Logitech support even though my remote is 3 months outside of the warranty they agreed to fully replace it. I did not have to ask for them to do this. It was just one motivated support rep who understood my frustration took it to his supervisors and got me a new remote even though it was outside warranty.


Logitech has earned a customer for life.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oledurt* /forum/post/20018160
> 
> 
> Just a follow up on this. I received a response from Logitech support even though my remote is 3 months outside of the warranty they agreed to fully replace it. I did not have to ask for them to do this. It was just one motivated support rep who understood my frustration took it to his supervisors and got me a new remote even though it was outside warranty.
> 
> 
> Logitech has earned a customer for life.



Yay!


----------



## Beemer533




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oledurt* /forum/post/20018160
> 
> 
> Just a follow up on this. I received a response from Logitech support even though my remote is 3 months outside of the warranty they agreed to fully replace it. I did not have to ask for them to do this. It was just one motivated support rep who understood my frustration took it to his supervisors and got me a new remote even though it was outside warranty.
> 
> 
> Logitech has earned a customer for life.



Nice to hear when CS actually works for the customer.


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20015496
> 
> 
> You can always tech them to use the Help button, but it is good try some other things first:
> 
> * Lower the power-on delays on all devices, but you, most probably won't be able to lower the startup time a lot without causing other problems.
> 
> * You can try is to put the TV at the end of the power on sequence (the TV is usually the slowest to start), but this will work 100% only if you don't change the TV input in your activities.
> 
> * The best will be to just tell your family to put the remote flat on the coffee table, point it straight to the TV and then press the button for the required activity. Works like a charm with my folks!



Thanks for the response Olbi. Yeah, I've made them aware of the help button, but there's some eye-rolling that goes on as they wonder why I need a "fancy" remote that still requires several button presses for the power-on sequence. Good advice on the coffee table technique, I'll give that one a try.


What if I reduced the inter-device delay for all devices in the activity? Would the sequence of power-on commands go faster?


----------



## Olbi

It will, but not that much, unless you have 10+ devices










It is not the remote, it is your TV since it needs from 7 (at best) to 30 sec., depending on the model to completely power up and be ready to acccept commands. This is what the remote is waiting for!


If you put the TV last in the sequence and this doesn't cause problems (it might cause HDMI handshake issues in some cases) AND if you don't change the input or make any other settings to the TV, the time to power everything up will be around 3-5 sec. depending on your equipment. The transmitting icon on the display will stay longer (waiting for the TV to power on completely), but everything should be working properly after 3-5 sec.


As for the rolling eyes: Unfortunately this is the case with the IR remotes. You can get an RF remote like Harmony 900 and then you'll be able to point it anywhere you like, but it is much more expensive than the One and you'll have to attach small IR transmitters to all your equipment, which my wife found ugly and this ultimately closed the topic.










Hope this helps.


----------



## cristush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6* /forum/post/20019537
> 
> 
> What if I reduced the inter-device delay for all devices in the activity? Would the sequence of power-on commands go faster?



Most of the startup delay for an activity is introduced by the warm-up time needed for a device since sending the power-on command until sending another command (like changing inputs), especially for TVs, so I guess that lowering the interdevice delay won't help you so much.


----------



## psumazda6

Thanks Olbi, I'll look at the sequence and give that a try.


----------



## gtrscort




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/20014716
> 
> 
> Yep, everyone has a rattle.



my remote doesn't rattle...i guess if everything is working fine dont worry about it.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20019715
> 
> 
> ... which my wife found ugly and this ultimately closed the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



The Harmony One is a great remote, and Logitech has a tremendous data base of equipment, but, unfortunately, there's no way to control your wife with it...










Ghpr13


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Harmony One is a great remote, and Logitech has a tremendous data base of equipment, but, unfortunately, there's no way to control your wife with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



Like hitting Mute!


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/20019933
> 
> 
> Like hitting Mute!












Ghpr13


----------



## linflas

I have had a Harmony 880 for 5 years now but unfortunately for the last year or so it is really only useful for turning on/off my equipment. All of the commonly used buttons need to be pressed so hard it is easier just to use the OEM remotes for all the other functions. I have been looking at the Harmony One to replace it but before I buy one I am curious if anyone has had one for a couple of years and noticed anything similar with the frequently used buttons?


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linflas* /forum/post/20020400
> 
> 
> I have had a Harmony 880 for 5 years now but unfortunately for the last year or so it is really only useful for turning on/off my equipment. All of the commonly used buttons need to be pressed so hard it is easier just to use the OEM remotes for all the other functions. I have been looking at the Harmony One to replace it but before I buy one I am curious if anyone has had one for a couple of years and noticed anything similar with the frequently used buttons?



All the 880s do that eventually. The buttons on the One are much better.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linflas* /forum/post/20020400
> 
> 
> I have had a Harmony 880 for 5 years now but unfortunately for the last year or so it is really only useful for turning on/off my equipment. All of the commonly used buttons need to be pressed so hard it is easier just to use the OEM remotes for all the other functions. I have been looking at the Harmony One to replace it but before I buy one I am curious if anyone has had one for a couple of years and noticed anything similar with the frequently used buttons?



Get the One; you will not be disappointed.....


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19970840
> 
> 
> I asked Harmony to add a large number of discrete codes for my Pioneer VSX-32 AVR. I added the new commands to custom buttons and updated my remote. Now when I select an activity, the remote hangs. The icon showing the remote is transmitting and the infrared light stay on. My components turn on but after several minutes, I have to remove the battery. This happens for several different activities I tried. Each time I have to remove the battery. I sent an email to Harmony. Does anyone have any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/19970840
> 
> 
> After a copuple days, my remote died completely. I worked with Logitech to try to get it into safe mode but no luck. After going back and forth, Logitech issued an RMA. I hope to get a new remote in about a week.



I received my replacement remote. I updated the programming and have started to put it through its paces. So far everything looks good. I have a lot of activities, customized buttons and sequences so it will take me awhile before I declare victory.


----------



## jcpom

I cannot get Logitech's 885 codes for my H1 to operate my Onkyo PrePro. The original 885 remote works fine and my H1 has successfully operated all my other gear for several years. (I have also tried 886 codes with no luck.) Any suggestions?


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcpom* 
I cannot get Logitech's 885 codes for my H1 to operate my Onkyo PrePro. The original 885 remote works fine and my H1 has successfully operated all my other gear for several years. (I have also tried 886 codes with no luck.) Any suggestions?
Have you possibly ever switched the 885 and the OE remote to Remote Code Set 2 or 3 instead of the default 1?


----------



## jcpom

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
Have you possibly ever switched the 885 and the OE remote to Remote Code Set 2 or 3 instead of the default 1?
According to the manual, I reset to default settings by holding [reciever] + [standby] buttons on the _remote_. Will this reset the 885 unit as well?


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcpom* 
According to the manual, I reset to default settings by holding [reciever] + [standby] buttons on the _remote_. Will this reset the 885 unit as well?
Nope... have to go through the 885's menu... It's in the Hardware section on the 876/886... I know the 885 menus are different, though.


If you haven't reset the remote already, change the 885's settings back to Remote Code 1 first!


----------



## jcpom

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
Nope... have to go through the 885's menu... It's in the Hardware section on the 876/886... I know the 885 menus are different, though.
Glad I asked. I'll check that out also. Many thanks.


----------



## BigDad

Hey guys - for anyone interested, Amazon currently has the Harmony One for 167.64 plus you get a $20 rebate - so you're in at under $150. Apparently it expires 2/19, though. Sorry if this is common knowledge - I stumbled across it last night.


Anyway, my One will be here tomorrow - I'll be replacing my 550, so I'm hoping the "Replace Remote" feature will make programming it relatively painless.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20019715
> 
> 
> ... which my wife found ugly and this ultimately closed the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/20019848
> 
> 
> The Harmony One is a great remote, and Logitech has a tremendous data base of equipment, but, unfortunately, there's no way to control your wife with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



My wife didn't like the IR transmitters that have to be attached to the devices in case an RF remote is used, not the Harmony One...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/20019933
> 
> 
> Like hitting Mute!



Tried. Doesn't work. Apparently the codes are not in the Harmony database.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madurodave* /forum/post/20019933
> 
> 
> Like hitting Mute!



Or returning to customer service.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Never Mind.


I rebooted the DVR with the Watch TV on and it now works.


Help


Harmony one


Direct TV


First problem I have had in many months


Thanks


----------



## joeydrunk

I just got my harmony one and I found this website with all the network logos you could ever need, and there the perfect size. I'm sure a lot of you know about this but if there's anybody new, it might save you a little time, so here it is- Iconharmony.com


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20023613
> 
> 
> I just got my harmony one and I found this website with all the network logos you could ever need, and there the perfect size. I'm sure a lot of you know about this but if there's anybody new, it might save you a little time, so here it is- Iconharmony.com



Yep, Randy (squareeyes) is a member here. He makes top-notch icons.


----------



## squareeyes

Thanks for the plug you guys!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20023613
> 
> 
> I just got my harmony one and I found this website with all the network logos you could ever need, and there the perfect size. I'm sure a lot of you know about this but if there's anybody new, it might save you a little time, so here it is- Iconharmony.com





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/20024822
> 
> 
> Yep, Randy (squareeyes) is a member here. He makes top-notch icons.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the plug you guys!



Hey thanks for these great logos, their excellent. I was just going around getting icons here annd there and than I thought, there has to be a better way to do this. Thank you very much, I'm much appreciated. Thanks to you my remote looks really cool and my girl isn't as afraid to use the remote.


----------



## linflas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/20020417
> 
> 
> All the 880s do that eventually. The buttons on the One are much better.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/20020449
> 
> 
> Get the One; you will not be disappointed.....



Thanks much, picked a One up yesterday and so far I love it. The settings from my 880 transfered over flawlessly and I like the buttons and feel of the remote much better than I did the 880. The 880 smooth flat button design and slippery smooth plastic case made it difficult to operate one handed, the layout on this one is much better.


----------



## Jacksmyname

When I bought the One, it had just come out.

I found the Logitech forum, and if I recall correctly, Randy had just gotten his also.

It didn't take long for him to start making, and sharing, his great icons.

So, I'd like to also put in a plug, and a thanks, to Randy.

And, if you can, send a donation. I did right off the bat.

One of the best $10 bills I ever spent.


Thanks Randy.


----------



## Kai Winters

My "One" is over 5 years old and still works perfectly.

All the buttons work fine and it looks as good as the day I removed it from its' packaging.

My wife and I use it every day and I love channel surfing so it gets a strenuous workout every day.

I also use "Randy's" icons and have since he offered them to us...awesome icons and awesome guy for doing that.


If my One died today I'd buy another one before the first achieved room temperature.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I agree. Icons and Favorites from squareyes make my Harmony Remote. Did so with the 880 and that much more with the Harmony One.


----------



## David Susilo

My apology if this have been covered before (I hav,kt looked at this thread for quite sometime). Have there been an update from Harmony so ALL of the touchpanel buttons can be replaced with custom icons (such as activity buttons to be not only renamed "watch blu-ray" but to have it changed to, say, BD logo)


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20032469
> 
> 
> ...Have there been an update from Harmony so ALL of the touchpanel buttons can be replaced with custom icons...



No. Only favorites are customizable.


----------



## ShadowTowel

Hey guys,


I'm looking into getting a nice universal remote. I've got a samsung tv, denon receiver, sharp bd player, comcast hd DVD, and memorex DVD player. I know all of the models will support all of these devices, but I'm having trouble picking a model. Is the One the way to go? Is it much better than the 650 or 700? Any things one should consider before buying this? Any tips you all have on buying one over the other? Like things you wish you knew before buying one of them? I'm just not sure the extra 75 bucks is worth buying the One over the 650. Thanks guys!


----------



## richr8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShadowTowel* /forum/post/20033555
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into getting a nice universal remote. I've got a samsung tv, denon receiver, sharp bd player, comcast hd DVD, and memorex DVD player. I know all of the models will support all of these devices, but I'm having trouble picking a model. Is the One the way to go? Is it much better than the 650 or 700? Any things one should consider before buying this? Any tips you all have on buying one over the other? Like things you wish you knew before buying one of them? I'm just not sure the extra 75 bucks is worth buying the One over the 650. Thanks guys!



I've had mine for five years and if it broke today, I would buy a new one today. I also have an 880 and when it breaks, I'll replace it with a "H One" as well. Of the dozens of remotes I have had, none have been more functional, practical, or ergonomically correct. It feels very natural in your hand and it easy to operate aand program once you get the hang of it. In addition, Logitech provides world class customer service and support.

Fantastic company and remote.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShadowTowel* /forum/post/20033555
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into getting a nice universal remote. I've got a samsung tv, denon receiver, sharp bd player, comcast hd DVD, and memorex DVD player. I know all of the models will support all of these devices, but I'm having trouble picking a model. Is the One the way to go? Is it much better than the 650 or 700? Any things one should consider before buying this? Any tips you all have on buying one over the other? Like things you wish you knew before buying one of them? I'm just not sure the extra 75 bucks is worth buying the One over the 650. Thanks guys!



You can browse this thread for nit-picking complaints about the H1. You'll notice many are related to personal preference rather than poor manufacturing.


Ultimately, in my opinion, the "extra 75 bucks" to which you refer can be attributed to elegance. The 650 is a fine, functional product. The H1 is just as functional, but it raises the bar to a level of an enthusiast.


If I could change the H1, there are only 2 things I would do:

Change the high-gloss finish to something more fingerprint-friendly.
Allow customizable icons for activities, not just favorite channels.


----------



## richr8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/20034284
> 
> 
> You can browse this thread for nit-picking complaints about the H1. You'll notice many are related to personal preference rather than poor manufacturing.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, in my opinion, the "extra 75 bucks" to which you refer can be attributed to elegance. The 650 is a fine, functional product. The H1 is just as functional, but it raises the bar to a level of an enthusiast.
> 
> 
> If I could change the H1, there are only 2 things I would do:
> 
> Change the high-gloss finish to something more fingerprint-friendly.
> Allow customizable icons for activities, not just favorite channels.



Just in case they are reading this thread, I would like them to make the soft buttons hard like on the 880, only better of course.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richr8* /forum/post/20034313
> 
> 
> Just in case they are reading this thread, I would like them to make the soft buttons hard like on the 880, only better of course.



While we at it, add the four hard coloured buttons like to 900.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShadowTowel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into getting a nice universal remote. I've got a samsung tv, denon receiver, sharp bd player, comcast hd DVD, and memorex DVD player. I know all of the models will support all of these devices, but I'm having trouble picking a model. Is the One the way to go? Is it much better than the 650 or 700? Any things one should consider before buying this? Any tips you all have on buying one over the other? Like things you wish you knew before buying one of them? I'm just not sure the extra 75 bucks is worth buying the One over the 650. Thanks guys!



Best $75 you will ever spend! After you get it, go to Randy's website and download his icons and then give him a small donation for his excellent work. His icons really make a huge difference!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richr8* /forum/post/20034313
> 
> 
> Just in case they are reading this thread, I would like them to make the soft buttons hard like on the 880, only better of course.



I don't know what "only better of course" means, but the touch screen on the H1 sucks. Its display is inset so low that parallax makes the buttons hard to locate unless you are sitting fully upright and looking straight down at the remote. With the H1 on a slant, you have to learn how to compensate for the parallax. This is my one and only complaint about the One.


----------



## ShadowTowel

Thanks guys, you have swayed me towards the One so far. I'll keep saving.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShadowTowel* /forum/post/20037000
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, you have swayed me towards the One so far. I'll keep saving.



Look around online, I got my from Abt in Chicago for $149.00, no tax and free shipping. Amazon.com also had it for $149.00.

It's been a great remote so far. I had a Harmony 670 and that one serve me will, but I wanted to upgrade to the One.


Ghpr13


----------



## tokerblue

I had the 880 for about 3 years and the buttons started failing toward the end. Harmony offered me 50% off on the One about 1.5 years ago. Unfortunately, my Guide button (which is used a lot) on the One is starting to become unresponsive without a hard button push.


A little disappointed that my 880 seemed to hold up to harder use.


----------



## ShadowTowel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Look around online, I got my from Abt in Chicago for $149.00, no tax and free shipping. Amazon.com also had it for $149.00.
> 
> It's been a great remote so far. I had a Harmony 670 and that one serve me will, but I wanted to upgrade to the One.
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



Thanks for the shopping tips! I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled for deals. Is buying used a bad idea due to button wear-down?


----------



## mdavej

Buying a used harmony is a bad idea for many reasons. Not only could it be worn out, but it's possible the used harmony you buy has been deactivated by logitech if it was already replaced under warranty. Buying a refurb, on the other hand, is fine since it's still under warranty, and can save you a lot of money.


----------



## ShadowTowel

Are refurbished ones readily available or no? Like is there a website or eBay store that has official refurbished ones?


----------



## b_scott

I just realized the motion sensor in my H1 doesn't work anymore. I wonder if they'd replace it. Probably not.... I got it in mid 2008.


----------



## Geezer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ShadowTowel*
Are refurbished ones readily available or no? Like is there a website or eBay store that has official refurbished ones?
I got my refurbished One @ Tigerdirect for $125.


----------



## richr8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/20036915
> 
> 
> I don't know what "only better of course" means,



IMO the buttons on the One feel like a higher quality tactily than on the 880, anf they are a bit bigger as well.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just realized the motion sensor in my H1 doesn't work anymore. I wonder if they'd replace it. Probably not.... I got it in mid 2008.



Give them a call. Some people had success replacing failed remotes after the warranty period. At least it doesn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got my refurbished One @ Tigerdirect for $125.



I also got a refurbished from Tiger Direct in Canada for ~$135. They have them from time to time. CompUSA should ave them as well.


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/20015167
> 
> 
> Does Logitec support fix broken screens on these remotes? or even sell it so i can repair?



Is it cracked? My first one got quite a few stuck pixels after a few months. It was still in warranty and they replaced for free.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/20037903
> 
> 
> I just realized the motion sensor in my H1 doesn't work anymore. I wonder if they'd replace it. Probably not.... I got it in mid 2008.



Do you hear the rattle? If not, as a last resort, strike the remote against the palm of your hand. It's possible it's just stuck.


----------



## SDRANGER619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20034785
> 
> 
> Best $75 you will ever spend! After you get it, go to Randy's website and download his icons and then give him a small donation for his excellent work. His icons really make a huge difference!



Been looking through the site, but I'm not sure how are the icons used? The channel you are on will show wth the custom icon?


----------



## SDRANGER619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockyMountainD* /forum/post/20040584
> 
> 
> Is it cracked? My first one got quite a few stuck pixels after a few months. It was still in warranty and they replaced for free.



the actual plastic screen isn't cracked, just the lcd stuff inside is partially all black.


I should call, I got the remote back in 2008 or so. THink I have a chance?


----------



## bernie33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* 
Been looking through the site, but I'm not sure how are the icons used? The channel you are on will show wth the custom icon?
One of the features of the remote is "favorite channels". You can assign soft buttons for your favorite channels and tell the Harmony the number for each of those channels. You can tell it what text to display for each of those channels, but much better is to have it display the icon for each favorite channel.


We have no idea what the numbers are for our channels. We just push the soft button that displays the logo for the stations on both our One and our 880.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/20054190
> 
> 
> the actual plastic screen isn't cracked, just the lcd stuff inside is partially all black.
> 
> 
> I should call, I got the remote back in 2008 or so. THink I have a chance?



I would say that you should give it a try. Worst case scenario is that they won't replace it, and you'll be in the same situation as you are in right now.


----------



## RockyMountainD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/20054190
> 
> 
> the actual plastic screen isn't cracked, just the lcd stuff inside is partially all black.
> 
> 
> I should call, I got the remote back in 2008 or so. THink I have a chance?



Same thing happened to 2 of the 3 I've owned; and the one it hasn't happened to is only 1 month old










As Olbi said, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## dskvid

Hello from a ....so far, Happy new owner on an H1 replacing a Pronto tsu1000. I had just bought an URC R50 but it wasn't as nice as I thought it would be setting up and then I started to think that there was no way to back all the stuff I wanted to do with it, lots of work to redo if something happen. The Harmony is on sale at Best Buy so the R50 going back. I had no troubles setting my equipment and just started adding Icons for channels but here is my question.


On my Pronto I had set up an "Intermission Button" when I was watching movies. The marco would do this:


1. Pause the DVD

2. Switch AV Receiver and TV to DTV

3. Select a Jazz music channel on DTV

4. Lower the volume of the AV receiver to a background music level.


Then I had another button that reversed this sequence back to the DVD to pick up where I was with the same volume.


I don't think I can do this with this remote but thought I ask to be safe. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Yes you can. There are a couple of ways. Since you're switching sources, an intermission activity would be best. The pause will have to be an additional command at the end of your Watch DVD activity. Then put the rest in your new activity. Put the channel change and volume commands at the start of that activity. At the end of that activity, raise the volume back to normal.


You could also do it with sequences. I'm guessing this is around 10-15 steps, which can be accomplished with 5 raw learns of 3 commands each. You need one sequence to start intermission and another to go back.


----------



## dskvid

Thanks MDavej for the response. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Seawater

I have a new Yamaha RX-867 receiver. It has 6 HDMI in puts/2 HDMI outputs. When I go to set up an activity to watch movies, the Harmony One software doesn't not show the option for 2 HDMI ouputs. I need to use my Panny BD player on output 2. Any suggestions? This is Logitech's fault...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seawater* /forum/post/20091503
> 
> 
> I have a new Yamaha RX-867 receiver. It has 6 HDMI in puts/2 HDMI outputs. When I go to set up an activity to watch movies, the Harmony One software doesn't not show the option for 2 HDMI ouputs. I need to use my Panny BD player on output 2. Any suggestions? This is Logitech's fault...



I just looked at the Harmony database for your receiver (RX-*V*867?) and the HdmiOut command is definitely in there. You just need to add it to your activity startup and shutdown command strings and/or assign it to a button for manual control when needed.


That said, that command is a toggle command rather than discrete HDMI 1/HDMI2 commands, but it still should work. If you can determine that your receiver does support discrete HDMI output commands and also what the codes actually are, you can add or have them added to your account. Using them will make for more reliable operation (less likely to get out of sequence).


----------



## Seawater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20091624
> 
> 
> I just looked at the Harmony database for your receiver (RX-*V*867?) and the HdmiOut command is definitely in there. You just need to add it to your activity startup and shutdown command strings and/or assign it to a button for manual control when needed.
> 
> 
> That said, that command is a toggle command rather than discrete HDMI 1/HDMI2 commands, but it still should work. If you can determine that your receiver does support discrete HDMI output commands and also what the codes actually are, you can add or have them added to your account. Using them will make for more reliable operation (less likely to get out of sequence).



I am trying to do what you are saying and I still can not get it to work. I can not find the HDMI's out on it.


----------



## Seawater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20091624
> 
> 
> I just looked at the Harmony database for your receiver (RX-*V*867?) and the HdmiOut command is definitely in there. You just need to add it to your activity startup and shutdown command strings and/or assign it to a button for manual control when needed.
> 
> 
> That said, that command is a toggle command rather than discrete HDMI 1/HDMI2 commands, but it still should work. If you can determine that your receiver does support discrete HDMI output commands and also what the codes actually are, you can add or have them added to your account. Using them will make for more reliable operation (less likely to get out of sequence).



I did find in the customize buttons "HDMI Out" but there is no HDMI OUT1 or HDMI OUT2.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seawater* /forum/post/20092452
> 
> 
> I did find in the customize buttons "HDMI Out" but there is no HDMI OUT1 or HDMI OUT2.



That's what I was referring to by not having discreet output commands. But the other command should work as well, flip-flopping between 1 and 2 each time its sent.


----------



## Olbi

If you have the discrete buttons on your remote you can simply learn them with the Harmony One and then add them to your activity/activities.


----------



## spyglass13

I have had my Harmony for a couple of weeks and love it. I've had as much fun setting it up and realizing all that it will do as actually using it. Even the wife seems pretty comfortable with it. I have spent a lot of time reading this thread just to pick up any tips/tricks and it has been quite usefull. Here is my question (and yes I know this is discussed but I wanted to get specific) I am fairly saitified with delays and speeds involved with activities but when I press a favorites channel it seems to be awfully slow in putting in the channel numbers thus causing it to switch channels. Sometimes is will not put the correct number in, example: should be 2012 and will put in 201. Do I want to speed this up with adjusting delays or repeats. This part confuses me. Would someone hold my hand here and tell me exactly how fix/speed up that process. Thanks again. You people are a wealth of info on here...One more thing. I came across a discussion in here that said you could actually assign colors to the "A" "B" "C" buttons but darned if I can find that thread again. Is this possible?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyglass13* /forum/post/20110751
> 
> 
> Here is my question (and yes I know this is discussed but I wanted to get specific) I am fairly saitified with delays and speeds involved with activities but when I press a favorites channel it seems to be awfully slow in putting in the channel numbers thus causing it to switch channels. Sometimes is will not put the correct number in, example: should be 2012 and will put in 201. Do I want to speed this up with adjusting delays or repeats. This part confuses me. Would someone hold my hand here and tell me exactly how fix/speed up that process.



In the software, select Devices, and Troubleshoot under the device that is slow in responding. Then

- click on "name of device" responds to some commands either too many...

- lower the value by one, save the changes and test if that resolves the problem.



> Quote:
> I came across a discussion in here that said you could actually assign colors to the "A" "B" "C" buttons but darned if I can find that thread again. Is this possible?



You can change the theme of the display, and this might alter how the buttons are displayed, but you cannot change the individual colors of the icons. To change the theme, select the Remote Settings tab, and Select a Theme. There should be three themes to choose from. I prefer Tron.


----------



## spyglass13

You guys are great. I will mess with the settings when I get home this evening. I have gotten pretty deep into the software settings and have been amazed at the control you can program. I just wanted a little backup or I should say guidance, before I started changing these settings.


----------



## dudeface1

Hi All, I'm considering getting the Harmony One. I've never owned something like this, so i'm a bit apprehensive. It'll replace the TV, Blu Ray, Denon receiver, motorola hd dvr--I also have a 360 and ps3, but don't use them as dvd/bluray players.


I'm sure it works well w/ as a bluray/hd dvr remote replacement, but how do you guys feel it performs with a receiver? I change my dyna volume setting (day, night, midnight) quite often--is this seamless? Also, i'm assuming i can program the volume buttons to only control the receiver as everything is connected to the receiver, then receiver to tv.


thanks.


----------



## spyglass13

BPlayer, that seemed to fix my problem. Thanks. One more thing. My "A"B"C" softbuttons are in color. I guess I got stuck on stupid with that one. I didn't think they were but checked them when I got home and found I mis-remembered. Thats code for I'm getting old and forget stuff I guess.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dudeface1* /forum/post/20113784
> 
> 
> Hi All, I'm considering getting the Harmony One. I've never owned something like this, so i'm a bit apprehensive. It'll replace the TV, Blu Ray, Denon receiver, motorola hd dvr--I also have a 360 and ps3, but don't use them as dvd/bluray players.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it works well w/ as a bluray/hd dvr remote replacement, but how do you guys feel it performs with a receiver? I change my dyna volume setting (day, night, midnight) quite often--is this seamless? Also, i'm assuming i can program the volume buttons to only control the receiver as everything is connected to the receiver, then receiver to tv.
> 
> 
> thanks.



You'll be fine and you're gong to love it.


----------



## dudeface1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20114879
> 
> 
> You'll be fine and you're gong to love it.



thanks. would you say this is the best choice on the market right now? prices are reasonable (amazon)...I don't like the blocky look of the 1100 and i don't need the rf extender that's in the 900.


----------



## Ghpr13

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dudeface1* 
thanks. would you say this is the best choice on the market right now? prices are reasonable (amazon)...I don't like the blocky look of the 1100 and i don't need the rf extender that's in the 900.
I bought one a few months ago and I love it. It handles my Onkyo 606 w/o a problem. It also controls my Sammy LCD, Sammy Blu-Ray player, Philips DVDR, Goldstar VCR, Dish 722k dvr, and a video switcher. I would say it's the best choice out there. I got mine for $149.00 and I'm really happy I got it.


Ghpr13


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dudeface1* 
thanks. would you say this is the best choice on the market right now? prices are reasonable (amazon)...I don't like the blocky look of the 1100 and i don't need the rf extender that's in the 900.
It is not perfect, as there is always room for tweaks and improvements, but likely a good choice at this price point.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dudeface1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All, I'm considering getting the Harmony One. I've never owned something like this, so i'm a bit apprehensive. It'll replace the TV, Blu Ray, Denon receiver, motorola hd dvr--I also have a 360 and ps3, but don't use them as dvd/bluray players.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it works well w/ as a bluray/hd dvr remote replacement, but how do you guys feel it performs with a receiver? I change my dyna volume setting (day, night, midnight) quite often--is this seamless? Also, i'm assuming i can program the volume buttons to only control the receiver as everything is connected to the receiver, then receiver to tv.
> 
> 
> thanks.



You can create a soft button for your Dynamic Volume or you can choose any of the hard buttons for it as well. Yes, for the money, the One can't be beat IMO if you don't need the RF of the 900. Make sure you go to icon harmony.com after you get it to download your custom icons. The software can be a bit cumbersome but once you get the hang of it, it is really pretty flexible. I've had two One's now for over two years and they are still the best HT purchase that I have made. I also bought one for my parents who live 1000 miles away and I can update their remote when ever it's required from my computer. They love theirs as well. It really can't be beat.


----------



## dudeface1

thanks all for the quick and informative responses! i'm sold


----------



## mikepinkerton

I bought one this weekend and the flexibility is nice, I just wish the setup was easier. Yes, you *can* map any command to any button, but finding that in the setup UI takes a lot of effort. The IR also isn't as strong as my Pronto(s).


Still worthwhile, so far. I appreciate the help of everyone posting here.

-Mike


----------



## dskvid

Is it possible to save more than one profile for my H1? I have already had to redo my watch TV activity because i was trying to modify it and added stuff i didn't want. Now i have lost the favorite channels I had programed because it became easier to start over from scratch. It would be nice to have a backup before i try and modify stuff.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dskvid* /forum/post/20119464
> 
> 
> Is it possible to save more than one profile for my H1? I have already had to redo my watch TV activity because i was trying to modify it and added stuff i didn't want. Now i have lost the favorite channels I had programed because it became easier to start over from scratch. It would be nice to have a backup before i try and modify stuff.



You'd have to have a completely separate ID.


An easier way is to just setup another Watch TV Activity with a different name. That way your old Activity is still there (and usable by your family) while you tinker with your new version. Then when you're happy with the new version you can delete the old one and rename the new one (or even keep the old one under a different name). That approach can also be useful if you add a new device. For instance, I did that when I added a Bluray player (and kept the DVD player and Activity).


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20120191
> 
> 
> ...An easier way is to just setup another Watch TV Activity with a different name. That way your old Activity is still there (and usable by your family) while you tinker with your new version. Then when you're happy with the new version you can delete the old one and rename the new one (or even keep the old one under a different name). That approach can also be useful if you add a new device. For instance, I did that when I added a Bluray player (and kept the DVD player and Activity).



Excellent advice. I have two activities that are labeled something like, "Watch Blu-ray OLD". They were previously bare bones activities. I created "beta" activities performing the same function, but with personalized tweaks. Once the "beta" activities were ready for prime time, I then moved the bare bones ones to the last page, and renamed 'em "old". Being on the last page, no one ever sees 'em. The previously beta activities work perfectly for my needs (after I tinkered with them), so I will eventually delete the "old" activities, but I haven't been back into the software for months.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20120191
> 
> 
> You'd have to have a completely separate ID.
> 
> 
> An easier way is to just setup another Watch TV Activity with a different name. That way your old Activity is still there (and usable by your family) while you tinker with your new version. Then when you're happy with the new version you can delete the old one and rename the new one (or even keep the old one under a different name). That approach can also be useful if you add a new device. For instance, I did that when I added a Bluray player (and kept the DVD player and Activity).



This is real good advice. Thanks! I'm still tweaking my One and have deleted and reprogrammed certain activities a few times. Following your advice will save me time, work, and Tylenol!


Ghpr13


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I've had an 880 for years, and I finally got the H1 for the upstairs HT. I really like it and I'm glad I went for it. The rest of the family thinks it's pretty cool. Setup went pretty well and I've been using it for several weeks, but then it started to make the DVDR act funny. After several days, I found that the FF button was completely dead on the H1.


I've got the RMA in place with Logitech support to replace it, and I see from their email that my current one is now locked/disabled for any future updates, so my question is, other than just tossing it away after I get the new one up and running, any other recommendations on what to do with the old one?


----------



## mdavej

You could save it for spare parts, sell it for parts or continue using it. Even though you can't update it, you can keep using it forever. You can still update it for the next few weeks, in spite of what logitech says.


----------



## dskvid

thanks for the advice about the profiles options


----------



## skeetdogg21

Does anyone know how to program a Harmony One remote so that it puts a delay in between powering on devices? I've tried using the "Power On Delay", but that just puts a delay on the remote from doing anything after all devices are powered on. I want to power on 1st device, then delay, then power on 2nd and 3rd device.


Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I've got the RMA in place with Logitech support to replace it, and I see from their email that my current one is now locked/disabled for any future updates, so my question is, other than just tossing it away after I get the new one up and running, any other recommendations on what to do with the old one?



There is an open source project to program Harmony remotes and you probably could use it to program the disabled one. I don't have a link, but I think that there was a link in this thread.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeetdogg21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to program a Harmony One remote so that it puts a delay in between powering on devices? I've tried using the "Power On Delay", but that just puts a delay on the remote from doing anything after all devices are powered on. I want to power on 1st device, then delay, then power on 2nd and 3rd device.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks.



Add a dummy device between devices 1 and 2 and set its inter-device delay to the delay you want.


Another option, if you don't want to add a dummy device AND if your devices 2 and 3 have separate PowerOn and PowerOff commands, is to set devices 2's and 3's PowerOn commands to something "harmless" (volume up/down, etc.), add a delay after the "automatic" power on commands and add the real PowerIn commands for your devices 2 and 3.


Hope this helps.


----------



## skeetdogg21

Thanks I'll try these options out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20124435
> 
> 
> Add a dummy device between devices 1 and 2 and set its inter-device delay to the delay you want.
> 
> 
> Another option, if you don't want to add a dummy device AND if your devices 2 and 3 have separate PowerOn and PowerOff commands, is to set devices 2's and 3's PowerOn commands to something "harmless" (volume up/down, etc.), add a delay after the "automatic" power on commands and add the real PowerIn commands for your devices 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## EDyott

I searched and didn't find a fix, the other night out of nowhere all the hard buttons on my Harmony One stopped working. Also the date and time reset, I tried a software/firmware update but it did nothing. Contacted Support but am awaiting a response. I got the remote as a Christmas present and it was not even setup until mid January. Not sure why this happened as it never had been dropped or gotten wet from anything. It does get used everyday but I sure hope these things were designed to last longer than this. Is there any way I can fix it?


----------



## skeetdogg21

For some reason, I couldn't get the dummy device option to work with an inter-device delay. Not sure why.


But changing the Device's power settings so that when it asks "Which command will Power On your device?" I entered the volume down command. Then, in the Activity, I added an Action to do an infrared delay for 5 seconds. Then, added a second Action to PowerOn the device.


Thanks a lot!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20124435
> 
> 
> Add a dummy device between devices 1 and 2 and set its inter-device delay to the delay you want.
> 
> 
> Another option, if you don't want to add a dummy device AND if your devices 2 and 3 have separate PowerOn and PowerOff commands, is to set devices 2's and 3's PowerOn commands to something "harmless" (volume up/down, etc.), add a delay after the "automatic" power on commands and add the real PowerIn commands for your devices 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EDyott* /forum/post/20128987
> 
> 
> I searched and didn't find a fix, the other night out of nowhere all the hard buttons on my Harmony One stopped working. Also the date and time reset, I tried a software/firmware update but it did nothing. Contacted Support but am awaiting a response. I got the remote as a Christmas present and it was not even setup until mid January. Not sure why this happened as it never had been dropped or gotten wet from anything. It does get used everyday but I sure hope these things were designed to last longer than this. Is there any way I can fix it?



If it's within 90 days (sounds like it is if it was a Christmas present) call their 800 number and they'll troubleshoot it and work out a resolution. I had a problem recently as well (also a Christmas present) but it was just one button. They're sending me a replacement unit.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20122683
> 
> 
> You could save it for spare parts, sell it for parts or continue using it. Even though you can't update it, you can keep using it forever. You can still update it for the next few weeks, in spite of what logitech says.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20124398
> 
> 
> There is an open source project to program Harmony remotes and you probably could use it to program the disabled one. I don't have a link, but I think that there was a link in this thread.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



mdavej, Olbi - thanks for the tips.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EDyott* /forum/post/20128987
> 
> 
> I searched and didn't find a fix, the other night out of nowhere all the hard buttons on my Harmony One stopped working. Also the date and time reset, I tried a software/firmware update but it did nothing. Contacted Support but am awaiting a response. I got the remote as a Christmas present and it was not even setup until mid January. Not sure why this happened as it never had been dropped or gotten wet from anything. It does get used everyday but I sure hope these things were designed to last longer than this. Is there any way I can fix it?



If you haven't tried it already, remove the battery for a few seconds and put it back in which will do a "full" reboot of the remote.


This has fixed a lot of issues....


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeetdogg21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason, I couldn't get the dummy device option to work with an inter-device delay. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> But changing the Device's power settings so that when it asks "Which command will Power On your device?" I entered the volume down command. Then, in the Activity, I added an Action to do an infrared delay for 5 seconds. Then, added a second Action to PowerOn the device.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!



You are welcome!


I forgot to mention that the dummy device must be setup that it has a power button - otherwise the software will not submit the PowerOn command and therefore will not wait for it. Anyway, glad it works now!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> mdavej, Olbi - thanks for the tips.



Post here your impressions from that open source software if you decide to give it a try.


----------



## archiguy

After doing a lot of research, seems like the Harmony One has everything I need. Why fight it? Judging from the realtive size of this thread, it's what everybody else needs too. Am moving up from an MX-700 which has served me well. But it's a hassle switching remotes when watching BD's on the PS3, plus the PS3 theater remote has no backlighting.


I just have a few questions I'm hoping some H-1 owner can answer.


1) Do the code sets contain discreet codes when available for a device and if not, are they relatively easy to obtain and implement?

2) I have macros all over my MX-700 including a jump-page in every device that has buttons that "jump" to every other device in my HT and make all the input adjustments with one press. Saves a lot of time when bouncing around the system. Will I be able to easily replicate that kind of thing in the H-1?

3) Is there something similar to the "favorites" menu in the MX-700 where I can put all my favorite channels and get to it quickly while never "leaving" the DVR device?

4) I control my theater room lights with X-10 devices via IR commands. Is that system compatible with the H-1?


Now that the H-1 is a couple of years old, I'm guessing Logitech will soon update it with a bluetooth/RF capable model with a matte finish. Don't know if this will be the year. I'll just get their bluetooth adapter for the PS3 and not worry about it, as that should cover everything I need right now.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After doing a lot of research, seems like the Harmony One has everything I need. Why fight it? Judging from the realtive size of this thread, it's what everybody else needs too. Am moving up from an MX-700 which has served me well. But it's a hassle switching remotes when watching BD's on the PS3, plus the PS3 theater remote has no backlighting.
> 
> 
> I just have a few questions I'm hoping some H-1 owner can answer.
> 
> 
> 1) Do the code sets contain discreet codes when available for a device and if not, are they relatively easy to obtain and implement?
> 
> 2) I have macros all over my MX-700 including a jump-page in every device that has buttons that "jump" to every other device in my HT and make all the input adjustments with one press. Saves a lot of time when bouncing around the system. Will I be able to easily replicate that kind of thing in the H-1?
> 
> 3) Is there something similar to the "favorites" menu in the MX-700 where I can put all my favorite channels and get to it quickly while never "leaving" the DVR device?
> 
> 4) I control my theater room lights with X-10 devices via IR commands. Is that system compatible with the H-1?
> 
> 
> Now that the H-1 is a couple of years old, I'm guessing Logitech will soon update it with a bluetooth/RF capable model with a matte finish. Don't know if this will be the year. I'll just get their bluetooth adapter for the PS3 and not worry about it, as that should cover everything I need right now.



Yes to all. (1) If the code you need isn't in the data base, many times Logitech can add it. Just send them an email. (2) it is based on "Activities", press "Watch Movie" for example and the TV turns on, the Bluray player turns on and the receiver turns on and goes to the proper input. (3) yes, favorite channels can be displayed on the tough screen. Check out iconharmony.com to download your favorites. The guy who runs that site is also an AVS member. If you like his work, you should send him a donation for his hard work. IMO, his icons make the One an awesome remote. (4) I don't have any X-10 devices but from what I understand, yes it does. If it has an IR input, the One will control it.


The software is a bit quirky and cumbersome, but once you get the hang of it, it's pretty flexible.


----------



## jcalabria

Taking your questions in order:

The standard Harmony libraries typically have discreet power and input commands in them and occasionally a few others. Devices with a large set of discrete commands (AVRs, typically) usually do not have the full set in the library, but many of us have been successful in having the commands added to our accounts.
Hopefully, the H1 will eliminate the need for many of those jumps by making all the necessary changes in your devices as part of the normal activity startup/shutdown sequences. Any commands from any device can also be added to the custom buttons of an activity. However, for the hopefully rare times that you need direct control of a device, there is always the ever present Device button that gives you full access to all commands for any of your devices. When you access device mode, the device mode buttons can also be customized just like the Activity buttons so that they make sense for how you use your remote.
The H1 supports up to 24 favorite channels per activity with great custom channel logos available at iconharmony.com. If you and other members of your household want your own set of favorite channels, you can each have your own (otherwise identical) Watch TV activity with your own set of favorite channels.
Absolutely... The X10 IR543 is already in the Harmony library and works quite well. You can include lighting scenario setups in the startup/shutdown sequences of an activity, create sequences (macros) within an activity to turn on the lights when you hit pause on your player, or you can just add a lighting control page to each activity for manual control, which is what I have done.

The biggest thing to remember and/or adapt to when moving from a device oriented programmable remote to an activity based programmable remote such as the Harmony is to stop thinking in terms of writing macros to do things... instead, make the alternate configuration (that your macro would have been trying to create) a separate activity and let the Harmony take care of the reconfiguration. The programming is easier, the remote can keep track of power and input states, and you have the ability to add many more extra command steps to the activity startup/shutdown sequences as opposed to the (normally) 5-step limit to sequences (macros) within an activity.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy* /forum/post/20152365
> 
> 
> After doing a lot of research, seems like the Harmony One has everything I need. Why fight it? Judging from the realtive size of this thread, it's what everybody else needs too. Am moving up from an MX-700 which has served me well. But it's a hassle switching remotes when watching BD's on the PS3, plus the PS3 theater remote has no backlighting.
> 
> 
> I just have a few questions I'm hoping some H-1 owner can answer.
> 
> 
> 1) Do the code sets contain discreet codes when available for a device and if not, are they relatively easy to obtain and implement?
> 
> 2) I have macros all over my MX-700 including a jump-page in every device that has buttons that "jump" to every other device in my HT and make all the input adjustments with one press. Saves a lot of time when bouncing around the system. Will I be able to easily replicate that kind of thing in the H-1?
> 
> 3) Is there something similar to the "favorites" menu in the MX-700 where I can put all my favorite channels and get to it quickly while never "leaving" the DVR device?
> 
> 4) I control my theater room lights with X-10 devices via IR commands. Is that system compatible with the H-1?
> 
> 
> Now that the H-1 is a couple of years old, I'm guessing Logitech will soon update it with a bluetooth/RF capable model with a matte finish. Don't know if this will be the year. I'll just get their bluetooth adapter for the PS3 and not worry about it, as that should cover everything I need right now.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

Yeah, once you start to 'trust' the H1 to do its thing, it's smooth sailing. I had a hard time accepting the fact that I wouldn't *code* macros. But if you play along with the wizards, it usually works pretty well!


And if a code isn't in the database, I've just used the software to learn the command. You basically put the remotes in front of each other, tell it what command you're wanting to get, and press the button on the factory remote. The H1 can then use that command in your activity, or as a soft button.


----------



## archiguy

^^^Thank you muchly! The only thing I'm a little concerned about is the high-gloss finish. Who thought _that_ was a good idea, especially when they did all that beta testing? While my MX-700 has a matte finish that always keeps it looking good, the planet will thank me for no longer using tons of triple-A's to keep that dog eating. And to keep the system from going nuts when I need to polish it up (which sounds like it's going to be daily), I'll just take it into the bathroom. Give me something to do to whilst whiling away the time.


Any ideas as to when they'll release an updated or new model to address the finish & lack of bluetooth? At 3 years old, I should think this one is getting kind of long in the tooth for the CE world.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy* /forum/post/20152757
> 
> 
> ^^^Thank you muchly! The only thing I'm a little concerned about is the high-gloss finish. Who thought _that_ was a good idea, especially when they did all that beta testing? While my MX-700 has a matte finish that always keeps it looking good, the planet will thank me for no longer using tons of triple-A's to keep that dog eating. And to keep the system from going nuts when I need to polish it up (which sounds like it's going to be daily), I'll just take it into the bathroom. Give me something to do to whilst whiling away the time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to when they'll release an updated or new model to address the finish & lack of bluetooth? At 3 years old, I should think this one is getting kind of long in the tooth for the CE world.



I really haven't found the gloss finish to be too much of a problem... whatever fingerprints it collects are gone with a quick microfiber wipe and it still looks like new after 2+ years of constant use. Bigger problem around here is sticky food crud on it, which is universal to matte or gloss finish.










I have several Harmony remotes... the two things that make the One (and its predecessor the 880) stand out above the others (it's NOT their displays) is the rechargeable batteries and the automatic glow function. I miss both of those features on the lesser Harmony remotes that I have.


The one thing I wish it did have was the four colored buttons that the physically similar 900 has. That said, the color screen is a decent stand-in, even having icons in the shape/color of the A, B and C buttons on the TWC Navigator boxes. Other than that, I'm not sure I'd be looking for an updated model, because the One is so close to perfect that it's replacement might not live up to what the One already has brought to the table. As far as Bluetooth, I could be wrong but I'd bet that if it ever appears it will be in a "premium" version (like the 900 is to the One) to keep the cost down for the majority that do not need it.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy* /forum/post/20152757
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm a little concerned about is the high-gloss finish.



It took me a while to get used to the gloss finish after year of a matte finish URC-200, but you learn to live with it.


I endorse the comments made by other posters. You may find setting up the H1 to be a bit frustrating as it does not have the flexibility of a programmable URC. You need a mindset change as most of the differences relate to your approach to using the remote. All those macros are not required. For example, switching from watching TV via your cable box to watching a DVD is a two button press (Activities hard button, and Watch DVD soft button), no macro programming required.


A couple of the strengths of the harmony remotes are state tracking (knowing what devices are on and off) and the Help button. If a device change command is missed, the Help button is used to correct the situation.


----------



## glend123

I finally got my H1 programmed to control my Lutron remote ceiling lights when i pause or play a movie. *It works perfectly!!!* At first I didn't understand how to do it....too many steps and the terminology was new to me. But now after figuring it out it really wasn't that difficult. After searching this thread, this combination of posts really spells it out right, so I'm posting it here to help others do it. This function alone is worth the price of the remote ( and the rechargeable battery and the FULL backlit keypad.)

*"You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.


Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).


At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.


Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box."*


I also added a *lights on* and *lights off* softkey to the main page of the lcd display. Now I can quickly do this instead of scrolling through the device list to find the light controller, then find the right button.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy* /forum/post/20152757
> 
> 
> ^^^Thank you muchly! The only thing I'm a little concerned about is the high-gloss finish. Who thought _that_ was a good idea, especially when they did all that beta testing? While my MX-700 has a matte finish that always keeps it looking good, the planet will thank me for no longer using tons of triple-A's to keep that dog eating. And to keep the system from going nuts when I need to polish it up (which sounds like it's going to be daily), I'll just take it into the bathroom. Give me something to do to whilst whiling away the time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to when they'll release an updated or new model to address the finish & lack of bluetooth? At 3 years old, I should think this one is getting kind of long in the tooth for the CE world.



Re: the high-gloss finish - I had much the same reaction, when I first took it out of the box .... "Ooohhh.... THAT'S going to be a problem...." but I have to say after a couple months of use that it's been no problem at all.


----------



## Zman10101

I have two Panasonic devices - a Blu-ray player and a DVD recorder. I have set a different remote control code on each. The OEM remotes control the appropriate unit properly. When I start the PLay Blu-ray activity everything starts properly. But when I start the Play DVD Recorder activity, the Blu-ray player turns on and the DVD recorder does not. The DVD recorder device setting does not control the DVD recorder either but does control the Blu- ray player. Is there a way to correct this problem?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two Panasonic devices - a Blu-ray player and a DVD recorder. I have set a different remote control code on each. The OEM remotes control the appropriate unit properly. When I start the PLay Blu-ray activity everything starts properly. But when I start the Play DVD Recorder activity, the Blu-ray player turns on and the DVD recorder does not. The DVD recorder device setting does not control the DVD recorder either but does control the Blu- ray player. Is there a way to correct this problem?



Yes... with the remote for whichever device you changed the code set for, perform a "confirm IR" in the Harmony software... it will figure out what code set it is and change the Harmony setup accordingly. I suggest that the simpler of your two devices be set to the alternate code set because the secondary code sets in the Harmony library are typically less complete, leaving you fewer commands to edit and/or learn.


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glend123* /forum/post/20157227
> 
> 
> I finally got my H1 programmed to control my Lutron remote ceiling lights when i pause or play a movie. *It works perfectly!!!* At first I didn't understand how to do it....too many steps and the terminology was new to me. But now after figuring it out it really wasn't that difficult. After searching this thread, this combination of posts really spells it out right, so I'm posting it here to help others do it. This function alone is worth the price of the remote ( and the rechargeable battery and the FULL backlit keypad.)
> 
> *"You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.
> 
> 
> Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.
> 
> 
> Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box."*
> 
> 
> I also added a *lights on* and *lights off* softkey to the main page of the lcd display. Now I can quickly do this instead of scrolling through the device list to find the light controller, then find the right button.



After owning the One for 3 years, I finally did the same thing (I also had trouble following the steps).

When I start a DVD based activity, the lights go on so I can see what I'm doing to load a disc (we watch with lights off).

Then, when I press the ok button, the lights go off. I use the ok button as that's what gets pressed when at the menu to play movie, setup, etc.

Press stop when movie is over, lights come on.

Exit the activity, lights go off.

Very cool.


----------



## spyglass13

Do any of you have a Motorola DCX3400M cable box. Mine is with Cox Cable. I have been having a minor problem with the remote and this cable box. Everything seems to work as it should except when I use my favorite channels with it. Sometimes it puts the channels in correctly and sometimes it misses channel numbers. I have tweeked the remote numorous times trying to correct this but I don't seem to be gaining much correction. I am just asking this to see how someone else might have their remote set up for this model of PVR.


----------



## Zman10101

Problem solved! Thanks so much for your help, jcalabria.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I have a question about the H1. I'm trying to figure out, how to get it to go directly to Internet TV from my Samsung BD-C7900 with a BR disc still inside? I've done customs actions, such as stop- twice, then interent TV. But the disc still starts to load to play the BR disc. It never goes start to Internet TV, always wants to load the disc. Any help would be appreciated?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lyons07* 
I'm trying to figure out, how to get it to go directly to Internet TV from my Samsung BD-C7900 with a BR disc still inside? I've done customs actions, such as stop- twice, then internet TV. But the disc still starts to load to play the BR disc. It never goes start to Internet TV, always wants to load the disc. Any help would be appreciated?
Can you do what you want with the regular remote, and what are the steps? If you can do it manually with the original, you may be able to repeat those steps with sequences on the H1. If one of the commands is missed, you may have to increase the delays.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20177524
> 
> 
> Can you do what you want with the regular remote, and what are the steps? If you can do it manually with the original, you may be able to repeat those steps with sequences on the H1. If one of the commands is missed, you may have to increase the delays.



Hi,


I can do this on my samsung remote. Not sure how to repeat this to a sequence, never done that before. Not sure about the delays either. I've been messing with it trying different things. I think it might be the delays on the BRP.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## mdavej

Not sure about samsung, but many blu-ray players have the option to turn off auto play for discs. This isn't really a remote issue.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20178334
> 
> 
> Not sure about samsung, but many blu-ray players have the option to turn off auto play for discs. This isn't really a remote issue.



I could not find auto play in the settings. There's an activity option to "Play on enter" - I did disable that. But it still didn't work. I thought this would be easy to do NOT...lol


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Olbi

If all you do with the Samsung remote is to press "Stop" two times and then press "Internet TV" (here I'm assuming that you have such button on the Samsung's remote) try doing the same thing from the "Devices" menu on the Harmony. If it works you should increase the "inter-button" delay on your BDP device in the Harmony software and then you can create a sequence with the above commands. If the above doesn't work you might have to learn some/all of the required commands.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20178941
> 
> 
> If all you do with the Samsung remote is to press "Stop" two times and then press "Internet TV" (here I'm assuming that you have such button on the Samsung's remote) try doing the same thing from the "Devices" menu on the Harmony. If it works you should increase the "inter-button" delay on your BDP device in the Harmony software and then you can create a sequence with the above commands. If the above doesn't work you might have to learn some/all of the required commands.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you, I'll give this a try.

Jerry


----------



## fkjr2

Need help programing Lutron light switch into the remote.


I want to be able to have light control within an activity in addition to as a separate device.


Is this possible?


My universal remote allowed me to copy paste the Lutron controls within an activity.


Thanks.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20187874
> 
> 
> Need help programing Lutron light switch into the remote.
> 
> 
> I want to be able to have light control within an activity in addition to as a separate device.
> 
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> 
> My universal remote allowed me to copy paste the Lutron controls within an activity.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes. My Lutron lights are controlled within each of my activities. I have a touchscreen button for "lights on" (which goes to a pre-programmed light level) and for "lights off", on the first page of the customized soft-screen/touch screen buttons for each activity on my H1.


You just have to add the Lutron device as a device in your remote (like adding any other device you have) -- then all of stuff you can do with that device can be added to any activity.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My Lutron lights are controlled within each of my activities. I have a touchscreen button for "lights on" (which goes to a pre-programmed light level) and for "lights off", on the first page of the customized soft-screen/touch screen buttons for each activity on my H1.
> 
> 
> You just have to add the Lutron device as a device in your remote (like adding any other device you have) -- then all of stuff you can do with that device can be added to any activity.



Thanks

But can I program it in such a way to also add dim and bright not just on/off?


And what about dim to favorite light position?


----------



## glend123

The "favorite" setting can be chosen as a softkey just like any other command, same with dimmer control. Add the lutron device to your remote and all the options will magically appear, then you can arrange them to any screen or activity you want


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20187984
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But can I program it in such a way to also add dim and bright not just on/off?
> 
> 
> And what about dim to favorite light position?



Yes, my "On" is really a pre-programmed position -- not full on.


Anything that can be done with the lutron remote, can be added to an activity on the H1.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glend123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "favorite" setting can be chosen as a softkey just like any other command, same with dimmer control. Add the lutron device to your remote and all the options will magically appear, then you can arrange them to any screen or activity you want



I added it but can't see how to arrange the individual buttons under the activity.


The only option I have under activities is to turn on or off the Lutron.


How can I "copy" and "paste" the individual light commands??


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20188744
> 
> 
> I added it but can't see how to arrange the individual buttons under the activity.
> 
> 
> The only option I have under activities is to turn on or off the Lutron.
> 
> 
> How can I "copy" and "paste" the individual light commands??



When in the activity which contains the light controller you just added, "Review the Settings" for the activity, and then choose "I want to add more more control." After that you can add more commands to be executed upon the start of the activity, and even commands to be executed at the end of the activity.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20188744
> 
> 
> I added it but can't see how to arrange the individual buttons under the activity.
> 
> 
> The only option I have under activities is to turn on or off the Lutron.
> 
> 
> How can I "copy" and "paste" the individual light commands??



When you go to add a customized button, you should see all of the options for the Lutron device that you see under the Lutron device itself (when you are not in an activity).


If you are only seeing on/off for the Lutron even in device mode where Lutron is selected, try adding a similar model Lutron so that you get everything from the Harmony database for your Lutron. Otherwise, you can manually add any command from your Lutron remote to the Harmony 1 for that device (and then add it to a customized button in your activities).


I definitely see much more than on/off for my Lutron lights. You need to make sure you choose the right device (or one close to it).


----------



## javajaws

I have a dual display system (plasma and projector). I'd prefer not to have 4 different activities for each display device and instead have 1 set of activities and then some method to switch what display is on (especially since we like to switch from plasma to projector while in the middle of watching something).


Is there a way to do this with the H1?


----------



## b_scott

Can I buy a new remote, H1 or otherwise (maybe a 900) and duplicate all my settings from my H1 to my new remote?


----------



## mdavej

Yes to another H1, but not to a 900. The 900 can't do sequences either, so you can never have those. To duplicate and keep using your old H1, ask logitech support to clone your account first. To replace, pick the replace option in the software.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javajaws* /forum/post/20191620
> 
> 
> I have a dual display system (plasma and projector). I'd prefer not to have 4 different activities for each display device and instead have 1 set of activities and then some method to switch what display is on (especially since we like to switch from plasma to projector while in the middle of watching something).
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do this with the H1?



You are trying to push a rope, and would be defeating the "state tracking" feature of the remote. 8 activities is only requires 3 pages. If you want to have them nicely aligned you could add four dummy activities so that there are 8 pages, e.g.,


Page 1:

Watch TV/plasma

Watch TV/proj

Dummy


Page 2:

Watch DVD/plasma

Watch DVD/proj

Dummy


etc.


The Dummy could have both the projector and plasma included so that it you accidentally press it only one device is affected.


----------



## fkjr2

The harmony one won't recognize my Onkyo tx-705


Any tips?


Also do I need to program the rf extender or is it plug and play?


----------



## razthetaz

Quote:

Originally Posted by *spyglass13* 
Do any of you have a Motorola DCX3400M cable box. Mine is with Cox Cable. I have been having a minor problem with the remote and this cable box. Everything seems to work as it should except when I use my favorite channels with it. Sometimes it puts the channels in correctly and sometimes it misses channel numbers. I have tweeked the remote numorous times trying to correct this but I don't seem to be gaining much correction. I am just asking this to see how someone else might have their remote set up for this model of PVR.
It sounds like I had the same problem. My Motorola DVR cable box would not accept the full 3 digits from the Harmony One remote favorite channel icon. It made me believe that something was wrong w/ the remote or the Harmony One IR repeater.


Finally I tried the cable box remote and I had the same issue when manually entering the 3 digits. Turns out I had to unplug the cable box and then plug it back in. After it automatically reprogramming itself, it worked.


Hope this helps!


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20191864
> 
> 
> Yes to another H1, but not to a 900. The 900 can't do sequences either, so you can never have those. To duplicate and keep using your old H1, ask logitech support to clone your account first. To replace, pick the replace option in the software.



awesome, thanks!







Sorry, sequences are......? This will be for my bedroom where I have no AVR or surround, so it'll just be for controlling my 360/Bluray/Tivo and my Panny. If I get the 900 it'll be so I don't have to run IR to my closet where I will be storing my components. I reason I might want to clone my H1 is that I might want to use the new one as my main living room remote and use the scratched old one in the bedroom


----------



## talguy

Does anyone know how to clean the remote without damaging. My buttons are starting to click and stick and would like to clean it.


----------



## StuJac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *talguy* 
Does anyone know how to clean the remote without damaging. My buttons are starting to click and stick and would like to clean it.
Pop the battery out, put the battery cover back on, mist the entire remote with either Invisible Glass (the foamy stuff) or I use monitor screen cleaner. Wipe vigorously with a good clean cloth.


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *talguy* 
Does anyone know how to clean the remote without damaging. My buttons are starting to click and stick and would like to clean it.
I'm still doing this monthly. The remote's over 3 years old and looks brand new.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *120inna55* 
I do the following:

Remove battery.
VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass 
Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).


The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.


I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## fkjr2

Harmony one doesn't play nice with the following:


Onkyo tx-sr705


----------



## spyglass13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razthetaz* /forum/post/20198124
> 
> 
> It sounds like I had the same problem. My Motorola DVR cable box would not accept the full 3 digits from the Harmony One remote favorite channel icon. It made me believe that something was wrong w/ the remote or the Harmony One IR repeater.
> 
> 
> Finally I tried the cable box remote and I had the same issue when manually entering the 3 digits. Turns out I had to unplug the cable box and then plug it back in. After it automatically reprogramming itself, it worked.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



I'll give that a try this weekend. Our HD channels on Cox are four digit channels and it is pretty slow putting them in, occasionally missing a digit and going to another channel. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## why not?

I just pulled the trigger on one of these, but frankly after reading the posts here for the last two nights it has me worried of my technical ability to get this thing running? But most of the programing issues seem to be above what I will try to do with the unit as I only have 3 tasks I am trying to accomplish(for now). TV, ATV1 and BDP. I suppose for now my only question is the Zone 2 set up. My avr is a 4308. So I think I have read the best way to set up zone 2 is to create a separate "activity" for zone 2, right? Then I just toggle through the activities to turn it on? Or just keep the avr remote two handy?


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

First and foremost, do NOT use the factory remotes. ONLY the Harmony. ONLY!










Secondly, 'Activities' are where it's at. Set up an activity for each thing you do. i.e. Watch TV, Watch Blu-Ray, Watch DVR, etc. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by Zone 2 so I apologize if I didn't really answer your question.


Set up is easy. You have to use the wizard and it makes it simple. You tell the software what equipment you have. And upon setting up the new activity, it asks you which pieces of equipment you're using, and what that piece is doing for the activity. Just play along with it, and answer the questions truthfully, and you'll be fine!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *why not?* /forum/post/20205005
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on one of these, but frankly after reading the posts here for the last two nights it has me worried of my technical ability to get this thing running? But most of the programing issues seem to be above what I will try to do with the unit as I only have 3 tasks I am trying to accomplish(for now). TV, ATV1 and BDP. I suppose for now my only question is the Zone 2 set up. My avr is a 4308. So I think I have read the best way to set up zone 2 is to create a separate "activity" for zone 2, right? Then I just toggle through the activities to turn it on? Or just keep the avr remote two handy?



Just start with the basic activities and then build on that as needed, doing the activities that are used most frequently first. Trying different things will not break the remote so do not hesitate to try.


Setup zone 2 activities to reflect each of the different ways you use it, e.g.,


- zone 2 alone to listen to AM/FM

- zone 2 alone to listen to a CD

- main and zone 2 to listen to AM/FM

- main and zone 2 to listen to a CD

- main to watch TV and zone 2 to listen to a CD


There are a few other possible combination activities.


----------



## brianoh

Thinking of purchasing this remote with a 50% off coupon direct from Logitech. I also have an iPad2.


I have a Boxee Box (which I know needs an IR extension for it to work with the One), Yamaha RX-V367BL, Samsung 50" 8000 series, STB, and a 360.


It isn't really all that many components in my opinion. Would you guys recommend me getting the One or just purchasing an iPad app that will function as a universal remote with the components listed above?


----------



## mdavej

A ONE is overkill for just 5 devices. A 650 will do fine. With your discount, it would be $50 versus $125 for a ONE. Whether to use an iPad or not is totally up to you. It's really cool, but I prefer a dedicated remote with actual buttons that I don't have to look at to use, and don't have to worry about charging every day or dropping. I've used laptops, tablets, iPads and handhelds as remotes over the years and always come back to real remotes. They look great and are fun to play with, but impractical IMO compared to the real thing.


----------



## why not?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20205729
> 
> 
> A ONE is overkill for just 5 devices. A 650 will do fine. With your discount, it would be $50 versus $125 for a ONE. Whether to use an iPad or not is totally up to you. It's really cool, but I prefer a dedicated remote with actual buttons that I don't have to look at to use, and don't have to worry about charging every day or dropping. I've used laptops, tablets, iPads and handhelds as remotes over the years and always come back to real remotes. They look great and are fun to play with, but impractical IMO compared to the real thing.



Not sure if you meant this for my post or not. I am starting to think the same way, but maybe the 700 so I have room to add another device if nec down the road. Would I be missing anything other than the 9 or so devices and touch screen if I go with the 700 over the one? BTW the One just showed up from UPS. What to do?


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *why not?* /forum/post/20206023
> 
> 
> Not sure if you meant this for my post or not. I am starting to think the same way, but maybe the 700 so I have room to add another device if nec down the road. Would I be missing anything other than the 9 or so devices and touch screen if I go with the 700 over the one? BTW the One just showed up from UPS. What to do?



I only have 4 devices and I wouldn't consider using anything BUT my Harmony One. The touchscreen, ergonomics...everything is far superior to the other lower-level Harmony remotes.


----------



## why not?

Okay, so I called CS and the rep told me the H1 has an IR extender built in that the 700 does not have? Not questioning the CS, but I have not read that in this thread. Can anyone confirm this? Also he said I could program the +/clear button to turn on/off my zone 2 speakers at the AVR? Any thoughts on this? I generally never use anything but the ATV setting and volume is controlled outside for that zone so a separate activity may be unnecessary.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *why not?* /forum/post/20206370
> 
> 
> Okay, so I called CS and the rep told me the H1 has an IR extender built in that the 700 does not have? Not questioning the CS, but I have not read that in this thread. Can anyone confirm this? Also he said I could program the +/clear button to turn on/off my zone 2 speakers at the AVR? Any thoughts on this? I generally never use anything but the ATV setting and volume is controlled outside for that zone so a separate activity may be unnecessary.



My post was directed at brainoh. In any case, the rep you talked to is full of it. A built-in IR extender doesn't even make any logical sense. An IR extender is a separate device by definition, so how can it be built-in? Did he mean it comes with an IR extender? If so, that's not true unless you bought some sort of bundle I'm not aware of (there was such a bundle on amazon several months ago, but not now). You can also program any button to do anything on any harmony, so you can do whatever you like with your AVR controls on the ONE or the 700.


I don't mean to crap on the ONE thread, but the lower models aren't bad at all. Even better in some cases since newer models have a set of colored buttons, freeing up the LCD for other things. The touch-screen isn't a big deal to me since the buttons are right beside the screen anyway. So what's a few millimeters? If you need more devices, or the styling and touchscreen are important to you, then a ONE definitely starts making sense. But there's such a broad product offering (300, 600, 650, 700, One, 900, 1100), there's likely a model that will meet your needs exactly. They all work basically the same and use the same device database (except the 300). So determine your requirements and buy the cheapest model that meets them.


----------



## CruelInventions

agreed. I've read a fair number of user comments around the web where some people actually prefer one of the other Harmony remotes to the One. Sometimes the 5** models are compared more favorably, other times I've encountered those who prefer the peanut shaped models. Both likely a minority opinion in comparison to those who love the One, but not as lopsided as you might think.


Aside from a pure aesthetic basis, the back-lighting and generally nice contoured shape of it that fits my hand nicely, I am not wow'd by the One. While the lcd screen is the prettiest of the bunch, I find it a little annoying to work with, actually. And the tactile feel of the buttons are decent but not as good as my original Tivo remote. Gosh, I really miss the response of those buttons.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/20207698
> 
> 
> And the tactile feel of the buttons are decent but not as good as my original Tivo remote. Gosh, I really miss the response of those buttons.(



Yes, you are right about the tactile feel of the TiVo remote in comparison to the H1. But I got over that pretty fast when I was able to control our entire A/V system with the H1 and it is even a breeze for my wife to use.


----------



## CruelInventions

True, can't beat that versatility, all-in-one aspect. But I can't say I have gotten over the buttons, even having owned the One for over a year. I still think about the superior Tivo buttons whenever I'm working the Harmony One remote hard, particularly when interacting with the DVR, which has the most key intensive activity; Lots of fast forwarding/rewinding, heavy menu-related activities & searches, etc.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20203186
> 
> 
> Harmony one doesn't play nice with the following:
> 
> 
> Onkyo tx-sr705



You are going to need to expand on your issue before any one will reply....


----------



## fkjr2

sure -


It doesn't change to the correct inputs

It doesn't power off the AV receiver


----------



## b_scott

does anyone use their H1 for a media center PC running Windows 7? Curious which IR receiver is best, and if the H1 works well for this.


----------



## mdavej

Most work fine. I'd avoid THIS newer one from amazon. The signal is a little strange and causes harmony to analyze the learns wrong. The older version works fine though. I have a spare that works fine with harmony (Chinavision CVSB-983). PM me if you are interested.


It's a shame because the amazon version is awesome, with it's mouse and triple-tap text entry. Works great with my no-harmony remotes.


That said, nothing beats a real keyboard and mouse. So I use mine for basic stuff and pull out a keyboard for web surfing.


----------



## fkjr2

Im confused about the rf extender that I bought with the H1. Isn't it suppose to let you point the remote in any direction to operate? It seems I still need to point the remote directly at the tv.


Thanks.


----------



## Zman10101

I have a Panasonic DVR-E75V Dvd recorder/VHS. The original remote has a VHS button and a DVD button. The correct button must be pressed prior to using the transport buttons to work either the DVD or the VHS. My problem is that the Harmony One does not detect the IR signal from these buttons. As a result, I am only able to control the DVD but not the VHS. The H1 has no problem detecting any other key presses from the original remote. Is there any way around this problem? (batteries are fresh)Thanks!


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20219613
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic DVR-E75V Dvd recorder/VHS. The original remote has a VHS button and a DVD button. The correct button must be pressed prior to using the transport buttons to work either the DVD or the VHS. My problem is that the Harmony One does not detect the IR signal from these buttons. As a result, I am only able to control the DVD but not the VHS. The H1 has no problem detecting any other key presses from the original remote. Is there any way around this problem? (batteries are fresh)Thanks!



How many times did you try?


A little OT, but I just bought a Harmony 300 for my bedroom ($25 at Target!), where I have a combination TV/DVD player. The software didn't have the command "DVD Menu" so I had to "learn it" from the original remote. It took over 20 tries (experimenting with distance, duration of button press, etc.) to get it to recognize and learn the command, but it did eventually work.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20219613
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic DVR-E75V Dvd recorder/VHS. The original remote has a VHS button and a DVD button. The correct button must be pressed prior to using the transport buttons to work either the DVD or the VHS. My problem is that the Harmony One does not detect the IR signal from these buttons. As a result, I am only able to control the DVD but not the VHS. The H1 has no problem detecting any other key presses from the original remote. Is there any way around this problem? (batteries are fresh)Thanks!



I do not have the full listings of this device, but are these very important commands not in the device choices imported from Logitech? It seems like essential commands that would be in the database and not need to be learned.


----------



## Zman10101

I have repeatedly searched through the available commands for this device and don't see any applicable choices.


----------



## Zman10101

I tried to get the remote to detect the key presses at least 50 times without success.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20219796
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly searched through the available commands for this device and don't see any applicable choices.



I added that device to my listing so that commands available could be reviewed. I notice that all VCR commands are descrete, meaning that there are specific commands that will only work on the VCR section.


With that in mind, the VCR button you are trying to learn is not necessary. To play a tape choose Vcrplay (VCR Play). etc for all other functions. You must set up playing a tape as a separate activity and map these commands to the ones on the remote.


----------



## Zman10101

I must have tried 100 times.


----------



## mdavej

There's nothing special about that command that would make it difficult to learn. If you learned it to a new command, you have to add the command to your activity for the learned signal to work in your activity. The commands in question are already in the database for the DMR-EH75V as InputDVD and InputVCR.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im confused about the rf extender that I bought with the H1. Isn't it suppose to let you point the remote in any direction to operate? It seems I still need to point the remote directly at the tv.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That is because the H1 isn't compatible with the RF extender. You need a H900 or H1100 to use RF.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20219847
> 
> 
> I tried to get the remote to detect the key presses at least 50 times without success.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20219860
> 
> 
> I added that device to my listing so that commands available could be reviewed. I notice that all VCR commands are descrete, meaning that there are specific commands that will only work on the VCR section.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, the VCR button you are trying to learn is not necessary. To play a tape choose Vcrplay (VCR Play). etc for all other functions. You must set up playing a tape as a separate activity and map these commands to the ones on the remote.



wstanko is correct... The DVD and VHS buttons do not send out ANY IR code from your OE remote (which explains why the Harmony can't learn the IR codes... there are none!)... all they do is switch what commands the transport buttons send. For activities that use only one of the transports, just assign the appropriate transport commands to the Harmony's transport buttons (e.g., for "Watch DVD", use Play, Stop, etc... for "Watch VCR" use VcrPlay, VcrStop, etc.). If you have an activity that uses both transports, such as Dubbing, you will have to assign one set of the transports functions to soft keys.


Note the implication that each unique use of the player should have its own activity in the Harmony.


----------



## Zman10101

I see InputDVD but not InputVCR. And aren't the inputs to the device LIne 1, Line 2 and 3? That's what the InputSelect button on the original remote does.


----------



## Zman10101

"for Watch DVD, use Play, Stop, etc... for Watch VCR use VcrPlay, VcrStop, etc."


I don't see VcrPlay, VcrStop from the list of available commands.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20220028
> 
> 
> "for Watch DVD, use Play, Stop, etc... for Watch VCR use VcrPlay, VcrStop, etc."
> 
> 
> I don't see VcrPlay, VcrStop from the list of available commands.



They were there when I entered it into one of my accounts (see attached screen cap).


I noticed that you called it a D*V*R-E75... it should be D*M*R-E75... but the Harmony software caught that and chose the correct model automatically for me. Did you force it to use DVR instead of DMR and allow it to read IR commands to figure out the correct model?... All I did was answer that I did not have a remote and it had all of the commands available for the correct model "DMR".


----------



## mdavej

Here's what I did in the harmony software: Add device, DVD, DVDR VCR, Panasonic, *DMR-EH75V* (you must enter this model number exactly), Done. Pick the device and go to More Options, Customize Device Mode, pick any drop down.


EDIT: I see you have the DMR-E75V (version with no hard drive), not the EH75V. That's ok. All panasonics use exactly the same commands. Just find one that works.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20220099
> 
> 
> They were there when I entered it into one of my accounts (see attached screen cap).
> 
> 
> I noticed that you called it a D*V*R-E75... it should be D*M*R-E75... but the Harmony software caught that and chose the correct model automatically for me. Did you force it to use DVR instead of DMR and allow it to read IR commands to figure out the correct model?... All I did was answer that I did not have a remote and it had all of the commands available for the correct model "DMR".



Right - the model is Panasonic DMR-E75V - corrected by the software. The Device Options page shows DVDR VCR (PanasonicDMR-E75V) but for some reason, I do not have those VCR specific commands. Maybe I should delete the device and add it again.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20220329
> 
> 
> Right - the model is Panasonic DMR-E75V - corrected by the software. The Device Options page shows DVDR VCR (PanasonicDMR-E75V) but for some reason, I do not have those VCR specific commands. Maybe I should delete the device and add it again.



Add it again without deleting the old one... if it adds correctly, build your new activities without deleting the old activities/device so you can continue to use the old activities until the new ones are ready for prime-time.


----------



## mdavej

There probably aren't any VCR specific commands. Does your original remote really have 2 separate sets of commands for DVD and VCR playback? No other panasonic combos I've ever seen work like that. You should try the normal transport controls before you go to too much trouble.


----------



## Zman10101

The original remote has one set of transport controls. It also has a VHS button and a DVD button. The DVD button must be pressed for the transport controls to work the DVD and the VHS button must be pressed to work the VCR.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20220099
> 
> 
> They were there when I entered it into one of my accounts (see attached screen cap).
> 
> 
> I noticed that you called it a D*V*R-E75... it should be D*M*R-E75... but the Harmony software caught that and chose the correct model automatically for me. Did you force it to use DVR instead of DMR and allow it to read IR commands to figure out the correct model?... All I did was answer that I did not have a remote and it had all of the commands available for the correct model "DMR".




I deleted the device and added it again, making sure to enter the correct model number. I still do not have the VCR specific commands I see on your thumbnail. Any idea what I am doing differently that you?


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20220366
> 
> 
> Add it again without deleting the old one... if it adds correctly, build your new activities without deleting the old activities/device so you can continue to use the old activities until the new ones are ready for prime-time.




Good idea. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20220099
> 
> 
> They were there when I entered it into one of my accounts (see attached screen cap).
> 
> 
> I noticed that you called it a D*V*R-E75... it should be D*M*R-E75... but the Harmony software caught that and chose the correct model automatically for me. Did you force it to use DVR instead of DMR and allow it to read IR commands to figure out the correct model?... All I did was answer that I did not have a remote and it had all of the commands available for the correct model "DMR".



OK, I have added the device for the tenth time but this time, when asked if I had the original remote, I answered NO. That did it - now I have the commands I see on the thumbnail. I should be able to get things working now.

*Thanks to everyone who generously spent their time trying to help me. You guys are awesome.
*


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101* /forum/post/20220617
> 
> 
> OK, I have added the device for the tenth time but this time, when asked if I had the original remote, I answered NO. That did it - now I have the commands I see on the thumbnail. I should be able to get things working now.
> 
> *Thanks to everyone who generously spent their time trying to help me. You guys are awesome.
> *



Good luck... let us know how you make out with it.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20220747
> 
> 
> Good luck... let us know how you make out with it.



Now I have a new problem with this setup. I configured the Panasonic DVDR/VCR correctly and set up the PLay DVD and Play VCR activities. However, I also have a Panasonic Blu-ray in the system and the DVDR VCR activity started the Blu-ray player as well. So, next I did the Confirm IR on the DVDR VCR and when it was finished, all the VCR specific commands were gone again. So next I re-did the DVDR VCR setup with the VCR specific commands and did the Confirm IR on the Blu-ray instead. Now the DVDR VCR will not respond to the the DVDR VCR activity, but the Blu-ray player does. Each Panasonic is set to a different Code. I'm going nuts with this...


----------



## mdavej

If I were you I'd start over with the E75 and set it to code 1 and be done with it. Then set your blu-ray player to code 2 and confirm IR. You'll likely have to learn every code 2 command from the BR remote. I have a trick up my sleeve for learning the discrete commands, but you probably don't want to get into that. Or I can post the pronto hex for all code 2 blu-ray commands if you want them.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20221152
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd start over with the E75 and set it to code 1 and be done with it. Then set your blu-ray player to code 2 and confirm IR. You'll likely have to learn every code 2 command from the BR remote. I have a trick up my sleeve for learning the discrete commands, but you probably don't want to get into that. Or I can post the pronto hex for all code 2 blu-ray commands if you want them.



Thanks. I will follow your suggestion. As for the pronto hex....I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Zman10101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20221152
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd start over with the E75 and set it to code 1 and be done with it. Then set your blu-ray player to code 2 and confirm IR. You'll likely have to learn every code 2 command from the BR remote. I have a trick up my sleeve for learning the discrete commands, but you probably don't want to get into that. Or I can post the pronto hex for all code 2 blu-ray commands if you want them.



Success! Everything is working correctly, now. Many thanks!


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the H1 isn't compatible with the RF extender. You need a H900 or H1100 to use RF.



So why does the H1 work thru cabinets with the rf extender ?


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20225316
> 
> 
> So why does the H1 work thru cabinets with the rf extender ?



What is your source for this info about the H1?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20225316
> 
> 
> So why does the H1 work thru cabinets with the rf extender ?



as the h1 doesn't broadcast rf, that would be a neat trick...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrysb* /forum/post/20225517
> 
> 
> What is your source for this info about the H1?



+1


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/20225536
> 
> 
> as the h1 doesn't broadcast rf, that would be a neat trick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



The cabinets could have glass doors.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


wouldn't make any difference...


the h1 broadcasts ir... the rf extender accepts rf... that ain't working, glass door or no glass door...


----------



## barrysb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/20225651
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> wouldn't make any difference...
> 
> 
> the h1 broadcasts ir... the rf extender accepts rf... that ain't working, glass door or no glass door...



This is why I asked about his source regarding being able to transmit RF signal from the H1. There's always the possibility that he thinks he is transmitting to the RF extender but is actually transmitting IR directly to equipment behind glass doors. I know it might be a stretch but it's possible.


----------



## mdavej

fkjr2, assuming you have your IR/RF terminology straight, here are some options for you:

- Return the RF extender and get an IR extender instead (logitech or 3rd party)

- Keep the RF extender and get a 900 or 1100 which will work with it


If you go RF, you don't have to point the remote at all. But all your devices need to be line of sight with the RF base or IR blasters. If you go with an IR extender, you only have to point at the extender, if you have blasters on all your devices. If some devices aren't line of sight with the blasters, you'll still have to aim your remote at them. Normally you'd want the IR extender base near your tv so you only have to aim one place and not use a blaster on your tv.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So why does the H1 work thru cabinets with the rf extender ?



It doesn't.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrysb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source for this info about the H1?



I own one upstairs and the devices are tucked away in a cabinet and the h1 and rf extender work fine.


----------



## mdavej

You must be mistaken about the harmony model number or type of extender. The One does not have any circuitry for transmitting RF to an extender. The 900 and the One look very similar, but only the 900 is RF capable. If you can clarify those two model numbers, we can help you replicate that setup for your other system.


Which one of these is your RF remote? The biggest physical difference is the 900 has a row of colored buttons and the One does not. Another difference is your wallet is considerably lighter when you leave the store with a 900 than with a One.


----------



## fkjr2

Sorry guys I have an ir extender

Read the package wrong.


So how is this different?


----------



## Olbi

You have to position the extender and the IR blasters in such way that they'll cover all your devices. Also, make sure that the devices will receive signal only from the blasters an not directly from the remote! Otherwise some/all of them might not work.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20227524
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I have an ir extender
> 
> Read the package wrong.
> 
> 
> So how is this different?



You have to aim at the IR extender base. You don't have to aim an RF remote at all. Since harmony IR spreads out quite a bit, you really don't have to aim much anyway, as long as the base is line of sight.


So your existing upstairs system is an H1 and IR extender. Is your new extender really IR or RF? If it's RF it will never work with your H1.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have to aim at the IR extender base. You don't have to aim an RF remote at all. Since harmony IR spreads out quite a bit, you really don't have to aim much anyway, as long as the base is line of sight.
> 
> 
> So your existing upstairs system is an H1 and IR extender. Is your new extender really IR or RF? If it's RF it will never work with your H1.



I just checked. They are both ir extenders.

What rf extender can I buy for the h1?


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20227996
> 
> 
> I just checked. They are both ir extenders.
> 
> What rf extender can I buy for the h1?




The H1 doesn't handle RF at all, so there is no RF extender to be purchased.

Go back and look at post #8342 .


Ghpr13


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked. They are both ir extenders.
> 
> What rf extender can I buy for the h1?



As said above there is no RF extender for the Harmony One* since it is an IR-only remote. What kind of extender you need and why (there might be a different solution for the problem you are trying to resolve)?


--------------------------------

* There are combinations of devices that will act as IR-to-RF-to-IR extender, but IMHO they aren't worth the money and the effort to set them up and you'll be better getting a Harmony 900 instead.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/20225651
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> wouldn't make any difference...
> 
> 
> the h1 broadcasts ir... the rf extender accepts rf... that ain't working, glass door or no glass door...



The Harmony IR remotes work fine through glass doors. We do it with an 880 and a One.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


true, but not relevant to the topic at hand...


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As said above there is no RF extender for the Harmony One* since it is an IR-only remote. What kind of extender you need and why (there might be a different solution for the problem you are trying to resolve)?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> * There are combinations of devices that will act as IR-to-RF-to-IR extender, but IMHO they aren't worth the money and the effort to set them up and you'll be better getting a Harmony 900 instead.



With my current ir h1 sometimes the commands don't reach the devices because of my couch and stuff.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> With my current ir h1 sometimes the commands don't reach the devices because of my couch and stuff.



Maybe it would be an idea to stop watching tv from behind the couch


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20235369
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be an idea to stop watching tv from behind the couch













Ghpr13


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be an idea to stop watching tv from behind the couch



I meant to say bed. The foot board is high so I keep pointing the h1 up


----------



## Olbi

Ok, so an IR extender should be working for you. Make sure the extender's base is positioned in a way that there will be direct line of sight from your position - since it is IR you'll have to point the remote directly at the base. Also make sure that the extenders are positioned in a way that they'll cover all your devices only once and that the devices will not "see" the remote. Sounds much more complicated than it really is, especially if you can put the devices in cabinet with non-IR-transparent doors.


Hope this helps.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say bed. The foot board is high so I keep pointing the h1 up



Options.....


1. Relocate the bed

2. Relocate the equipment

3. Move so that the remote has line of sight when you want to use it

4. Use a carefully placed mirror to bounce the beam around the end of the bed

5. Get an IR extender

6. Get an H900 and use an RF extender.


----------



## fkjr2

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20235921
> 
> 
> I meant to say bed. The foot board is high so I keep pointing the h1 up



Aim at the ceiling. If it's white, it may reflect enough IR down again to work.


Mike


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/20240478
> 
> 
> Aim at the ceiling. If it's white, it may reflect enough IR down again to work.
> 
> 
> Mike



Or...put a mirror on the ceiling...useful and fun!










Ghpr13


----------



## fkjr2

How do I program this:


Under watch DVD I want the lights to brighter when I pause the disc and then dim back when I hit play


I can't see where to do this under activities on the pc


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Or...put a mirror on the ceiling...useful and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



My wife would like that option.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I program this:
> 
> 
> Under watch DVD I want the lights to brighter when I pause the disc and then dim back when I hit play
> 
> 
> I can't see where to do this under activities on the pc



Select customise buttons for the activity. Choose add a new sequence. Create 2 sequences. One containing DVD pause and lights bright. The other dvd play and lights dim. Then change the play and pause buttons to the relevant sequences.


----------



## glend123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/20242331
> 
> 
> How do I program this:
> 
> 
> Under watch DVD I want the lights to brighter when I pause the disc and then dim back when I hit play
> 
> 
> I can't see where to do this under activities on the pc



"You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.


Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).


At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.


Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box."


----------



## fkjr2

What's this mean:


Then change the play and pause buttons to the relevant sequences.


----------



## fkjr2

Ok thanks. But one issue with lights.


I want to set the Lutron to Favorite when i hit "watch dvd" not "on" but it seems the only option when adding the lights to the activity is "on". I'm I missing something?


I want it set to "favorite" from the beginning.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's this mean:
> 
> 
> Then change the play and pause buttons to the relevant sequences.



Select the activity and choose customise buttons. Then where it shows the play button, change the device from DVD player to sequence. Then in the command dropdown select your play/dim sequence. Do the same for the pause button selecting the pause/bright button.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. But one issue with lights.
> 
> 
> I want to set the Lutron to Favorite when i hit "watch dvd" not "on" but it seems the only option when adding the lights to the activity is "on". I'm I missing something?
> 
> 
> I want it set to "favorite" from the beginning.



When you add a device to an activity it will automatically set the device to 'on' when the activity starts. To overcome this, change the power setting for the device to the 'my device doesn't have power buttons' setting.


Then, rerun setup for the activity, select I want to control more devices, then for the lights add a 'send this command' and choose favourite from the dropdown.


----------



## fkjr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *r16hdj*
When you add a device to an activity it will automatically set the device to 'on' when the activity starts. To overcome this, change the power setting for the device to the 'my device doesn't have power buttons' setting.


Then, rerun setup for the activity, select I want to control more devices, then for the lights add a 'send this command' and choose favourite from the dropdown.
Thanks!


----------



## fkjr2

Does anyone know of an aftermarket ir extender that I can place somewhere in my media room to extend the ir command distance to my Lutron dimmer ? The tv is directly opposite the light dimmer and some times the h1 doesn't send the signal to dim because of the angle.


Perhaps a wall mounted ir extender?


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When you add a device to an activity it will automatically set the device to 'on' when the activity starts. To overcome this, change the power setting for the device to the 'my device doesn't have power buttons' setting.
> 
> 
> Then, rerun setup for the activity, select I want to control more devices, then for the lights add a 'send this command' and choose favourite from the dropdown.



Your the man!

Thanks. Works awesome.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Your the man!
> 
> Thanks. Works awesome.



You're welcome.


Next question?


----------



## DigitalJackson

I have a Marantz SR6003 receiver and a Harmony One remote. Right now the receiver is in a closet at the back of the room but still can be seen through a cutout. I'm building a new home theater room and plan on moving the AV equipment to a closed closet area where it cannot be seen. There are some situations where I like seeing the receiver. For instance, if I'm listening to music and want to change from stereo mode to a surround mode, I currently have to cycle through the various sound modes until I SEE the correct one. If I move the receiver to a closed closet, is there a way to set up my Harmony One to use a button to go directly to a specific sound mode, or am I stuck with having to cycle through them?


----------



## r16hdj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson*
I have a Marantz SR6003 receiver and a Harmony One remote. Right now the receiver is in a closet at the back of the room but still can be seen through a cutout. I'm building a new home theater room and plan on moving the AV equipment to a closed closet area where it cannot be seen. There are some situations where I like seeing the receiver. For instance, if I'm listening to music and want to change from stereo mode to a surround mode, I currently have to cycle through the various sound modes until I SEE the correct one. If I move the receiver to a closed closet, is there a way to set up my Harmony One to use a button to go directly to a specific sound mode, or am I stuck with having to cycle through them?
The only command in the Harmony database for changing Surround mode is the Cycle button you are currently using. Does the receiver display the surround mode on the TV screen?


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20251022
> 
> 
> The only command in the Harmony database for changing Surround mode is the Cycle button you are currently using. Does the receiver display the surround mode on the TV screen?



It may display the surround mode on the screen. However, when listening to music I have the projector turned off.


----------



## aerocowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glend123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should be able to create a sequence consisting of the Pause command and the Lutron preset command as long as the Lutron controller is added to your activity. Similarly, you can create a sequence with Play and the off or dim preset.
> 
> 
> Once the sequence(s) are created you can either assign them to the regular Pause and Play buttons (if you always want that behavior), or create custom buttons and assign the sequences to the custom buttons with appropriate labels (Play/Dim & Pause/Bright).
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the "Customize Buttons" screen for an activity is an "Add Sequence" button. If you click on it you will get a screen that allows you to create a multi-command macro (up to 5 commands per sequence). Once you add the command steps you want, give it a name and save it.
> 
> 
> Once a sequence has been created, you can assign it to any button in the "Customize Button" screen... just select "Sequence" in the Device list box and then pick the name of the sequence you created in the Command list box."



Hey - awesome idea and awesome implementation. In fact, I just yesterday went out and bought a Lutron unit to try this with. Got it installed and working and I love it!


I did a different variation on your "This device has no power buttons" setup, though. I told it the device had discrete on/off buttons, but told it that AllLightsOff was "On" and AllLightsOn was "Off." This results in the lights fading to off upon starting my activities (Watch Blu-Ray, Watch TV), and the lights ramping back on to full power when the activity is powered down. The play/pause fading (to and from my "Favorite" mid-level lighting) is brilliant, too. Very cool.


Now that I have my ceiling lighting configured this way, I want to find a way to duplicate the functionality for a couple of plug-in lamps. Lutron seems to have made a unit functionally identical to the in-wall MIR-600THW, but in a tabletop/plug-in configuration -- the "Spacer System SPS-300LD-HTH-RP." It seems to be discontinued, though, and is hard to find at any big-name/reputable dealers online. Any ideas?


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It may display the surround mode on the screen. However, when listening to music I have the projector turned off.



The surround button should sequence in the order auto, direct, ex, Dolby, dts etc etc.


When you press the surround button, does the amp move on to the next mode or does it always start back at Auto?


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20251637
> 
> 
> The surround button should sequence in the order auto, direct, ex, Dolby, dts etc etc.
> 
> 
> When you press the surround button, does the amp move on to the next mode or does it always start back at Auto?



Amp moves on to the next mode. There are quite a few surround options to cycle through before returning to stereo. Looking through the receiver manual, I see there is a stereo button on the Marantz remote. Maybe that is what I need to set up on the Harmony. I only use the surround mode "multi ch. music" and stereo for music, so if I set surround to "multi ch. music" then use stereo button to switch between the two that might work.


----------



## Rumps

I have my HDMI from my DVR plugged directly into my home theater system. It's one of those all-in-one Blue-Ray/Surround Sound devices, an LG BH535. It has two HDMI inputs on it and one HDMI output. The other HDMI input is coming from my XBOX360. The output is going to my LG PX950 60" Plasma TV in the HDMI 1 slot.


When I go to press an activity on my remote and want to watch TV, the following sequences "should" take place:


DVR: Power On

Blue Ray/Home Theater: Power On

TV: Power On

TV: HDMI 1

Blue Ray/Home Theater: HDMI 1


For some reason though, when the Harmony One verifies the TV is set to HDMI 1, it forgets to make sure the Blue Ray is set to HDMI 1, so then I have to go through the help menu for it to correct the problem.


This is also the case for playing my xbox which has all the same settings mentioned above with the exception of the Blue Ray/Home Theater needing to be set on HDMI 2. Same thing happens. It does everything but set the Blue Ray/Home Theater to HDMI 2.


Has anyone else run into this problem? I'm sure this question has already been answered in this thread, but I don't have time to sift through 6700 posts. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Amp moves on to the next mode. There are quite a few surround options to cycle through before returning to stereo. Looking through the receiver manual, I see there is a stereo button on the Marantz remote. Maybe that is what I need to set up on the Harmony. I only use the surround mode "multi ch. music" and stereo for music, so if I set surround to "multi ch. music" then use stereo button to switch between the two that might work.



Assuming the surround mode is set to multi ch music, and you then press stereo, does a further press of surround take it back to multi ch music?


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20253107
> 
> 
> Assuming the surround mode is set to multi ch music, and you then press stereo, does a further press of surround take it back to multi ch music?



Yes...tried it out last night. That's a workable solution.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...tried it out last night. That's a workable solution.



You also have an Auto button which should set dts etc for when you are watching movies to save having to scroll through with the surround button.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my HDMI from my DVR plugged directly into my home theater system. It's one of those all-in-one Blue-Ray/Surround Sound devices, an LG BH535. It has two HDMI inputs on it and one HDMI output. The other HDMI input is coming from my XBOX360. The output is going to my LG PX950 60" Plasma TV in the HDMI 1 slot.
> 
> 
> When I go to press an activity on my remote and want to watch TV, the following sequences "should" take place:
> 
> 
> DVR: Power On
> 
> Blue Ray/Home Theater: Power On
> 
> TV: Power On
> 
> TV: HDMI 1
> 
> Blue Ray/Home Theater: HDMI 1
> 
> 
> For some reason though, when the Harmony One verifies the TV is set to HDMI 1, it forgets to make sure the Blue Ray is set to HDMI 1, so then I have to go through the help menu for it to correct the problem.
> 
> 
> This is also the case for playing my xbox which has all the same settings mentioned above with the exception of the Blue Ray/Home Theater needing to be set on HDMI 2. Same thing happens. It does everything but set the Blue Ray/Home Theater to HDMI 2.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into this problem? I'm sure this question has already been answered in this thread, but I don't have time to sift through 6700 posts. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



It looks like the BR+HT device doesn't "hear" the command to switch to the required HDMI port. Try increasing the inter-device delay on the BR+HT device and see whether this will help. Note that it is a good idea to start with a ridiculously high delay - like 5 sec. to make sure that this fixes the problem. Then decrease the delay until it stops working and then set the "last known good" delay as the inter-device delay.


Hope this helps.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I picked up one of these a couple weeks ago. Never thought I'd like an "activity" based remote. But it took about 10 minutes to see the light! It was almost comparable to getting my first DVR. I remember people telling me that it's really hard to comprehend what you're missing out on until you try it. And they were right!


But I have a few questions.


1) I looked online already and believe the answer is No. But does anyone know of a way to have buttons active when not in an activity? I have a Lutron dimmer for the switch. Lots of great information on how to hook it up to the play / pause / stop commands. But I would like the ability for the up / down button to control the lights even when not in a particular activity. I do have an activity for the Lights. But it seems silly to have to go into that activity if I just want to turn the lights up or down.


2) I noticed that the Power Off command turns my PS3 on if it's already off. Is there a work around for this or just how it is?


3) The PS3 add-on I got seems to lag when it's inactive for a while. Does fine while it's getting use. But if I want to pause my movie an hour it, it seems like it takes a second or two to "wake up". Are they all like this or should I replace it?


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEJHarrison* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) I looked online already and believe the answer is No. But does anyone know of a way to have buttons active when not in an activity? I have a Lutron dimmer for the switch. Lots of great information on how to hook it up to the play / pause / stop commands. But I would like the ability for the up / down button to control the lights even when not in a particular activity. I do have an activity for the Lights. But it seems silly to have to go into that activity if I just want to turn the lights up or down.



Short answer... No


Long answer...

1. Outside an activity you can still press Devices - Lutron then the buttons will work

2. Create a 'lights only' activity. Then, instead of pressing 'off' on the remote to switch everything off, press Activities - Lights. This will still switch everything off but allow access to any buttons you set in the Lights activity.


----------



## mdavej

...

3. Add Lutron device to every activity


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Add Lutron device to every activity



But this won't allow MEJHarrison to control the lights having pressed 'off' which is what he wanted to do.


----------



## MEJHarrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20255947
> 
> 
> Short answer... No
> 
> 
> Long answer...
> 
> 1. Outside an activity you can still press Devices - Lutron then the buttons will work
> 
> 2. Create a 'lights only' activity. Then, instead of pressing 'off' on the remote to switch everything off, press Activities - Lights. This will still switch everything off but allow access to any buttons you set in the Lights activity.



Of those options, I think the best would be switching to the Lights activity rather than power off. Kinda sucks. But it's a small price to pay to be back to a single remote!


----------



## MEJHarrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20256029
> 
> 
> But this won't allow MEJHarrison to control the lights having pressed 'off' which is what he wanted to do.



Correct! I already have it set on every device. The problem comes from hitting Off before adjusting the light level. Then I have to go back into some activity to adjust the lighting.


Even if I have everything off and just want to read or something. It would be nice to be able to control the lighting without having to mess around with an activity.


Anyway, I don't think it's possible today. Wish they would add that as a feature. I know from looking around last week that I'm not the only person out there that would like a few buttons always active regardless of being in an activity or not. And for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEJHarrison* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Of those options, I think the best would be switching to the Lights activity rather than power off. Kinda sucks. But it's a small price to pay to be back to a single remote!



How about...


Create the 'lights' activity and rearrange your activities so that it is the first one. It will then appear at the top of the LCD. Set it so that all the activity does is switch the lights on. Set the up down buttons as dimmer.


When you've finished using the remote, just press off as normal then, if you want the lights on press the lights activity. The lights will then switch on and you can use the dimmer buttons.


----------



## MEJHarrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20256212
> 
> 
> How about...
> 
> 
> Create the 'lights' activity and rearrange your activities so that it is the first one. It will then appear at the top of the LCD. Set it so that all the activity does is switch the lights on. Set the up down buttons as dimmer.
> 
> 
> When you've finished using the remote, just press off as normal then, if you want the lights on press the lights activity. The lights will then switch on and you can use the dimmer buttons.



That's not a bad idea! I currently have *Watch TV*, *Watch a Movie* (on the PS3) and *Watch an HD DVD*. And I've already had at least one person get confused about how to watch a DVD. So perhaps moving *Watch an HD DVD* to page 2 would help to make things less confusing anyway. Not as good as having the up/down rocker work outside an activity. But I guess this is a whole lot better than nothing!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Duck05

You might want to rename the Activities and include the specific device being used. The "generic" descriptions are just that..... So, instead of "Watch a Movie" try "Movie on PS3"; "Play DVD", etc....


I have 14 activities (so far) and 13 devices so using the generic supplied names is not ideal....


----------



## wstanko

My H1 is only a couple weeks old and I noticie that its use of battery power makes my retired 880 look like a hybrid. Anyways, the remote was recently charged about a day before vacation (5 days of no usage.)


When I picked up the remote upon return, it said "Needs Charging." Is this normal?


----------



## Olbi

Check what your display timeout is set to. I remember that I decresed mine (but I don't remember what is the setting). With normal use I'm getting at least 5 days with a single charge.


----------



## MEJHarrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/20257833
> 
> 
> You might want to rename the Activities and include the specific device being used. The "generic" descriptions are just that..... So, instead of "Watch a Movie" try "Movie on PS3"; "Play DVD", etc....
> 
> 
> I have 14 activities (so far) and 13 devices so using the generic supplied names is not ideal....



I had it that way and prefer the more generic descriptions. My mom could come in and figure out "Watch a Movie". If I had something like "Movie on PS3" I can guarantee she would get confused. I prefer the simplicity.


----------



## fkjr2

That doesn't work. I tired to add lights as activity but nothing happens.


What are the exact steps to create a usable lights activity?


----------



## SugarmillMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check what your display timeout is set to. I remember that I decresed mine (but I don't remember what is the setting). With normal use I'm getting at least 5 days with a single charge.



How do you change the display settings?


----------



## Olbi

In the Harmony software select "Remote Settings" and then click on "Display Settings". There are several options one of which - "Glow timing" is to select the delay after which the display turns off.


----------



## cadmium

Is there any way to improve the compatibility between the harmony one and my xbox 360 (fat)? Unlike every other device I have the H1 seems very, very spotty when controlling the xbox.


----------



## raiderfan0770

has anyone had any recent problems controlling their u-verse (moto vip-1722?) I have had my ONE for almost 3 years and have never had any problems with any devices until now. it seems like i have to point the remote very directly at the box and push the buttons very hard....anyone had any problems like this?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/20266189
> 
> 
> Is there any way to improve the compatibility between the harmony one and my xbox 360 (fat)? Unlike every other device I have the H1 seems very, very spotty when controlling the xbox.



I'm not saying this is your issue, but in my experience, the XBox's IR eye is very limited. My H1 controls it perfectly, but I have to point it directly at the eye, and if I'm at a high angle, no dice.


If your problems are similar, they can be improved by changing the faceplate back to OEM (if you're not already). Even then, it's not perfect.


----------



## Deezul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/20268341
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this is your issue, but in my experience, the XBox's IR eye is very limited. My H1 controls it perfectly, but I have to point it directly at the eye, and if I'm at a high angle, no dice.
> 
> 
> If your problems are similar, they can be improved by changing the faceplate back to OEM (if you're not already). Even then, it's not perfect.



I agree on both accounts. I had an older 360, and only a Microsoft branded faceplate worked properly with the remote. Also, you really had to aim the remote at the box and not just at your A/V equipment. The S is a little better, but you still can't just hold it up like you can often do with TVs and other stuff.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deezul* /forum/post/20268389
> 
> 
> I agree on both accounts. I had an older 360, and only a Microsoft branded faceplate worked properly with the remote. Also, you really had to aim the remote at the box and not just at your A/V equipment. The S is a little better, but you still can't just hold it up like you can often do with TVs and other stuff.



Same here. Even the 360's own remote is picky/erratic as hell.


----------



## cadmium

Well at least it's not me.


----------



## Olbi

Just out of curiosity - I don't have an XBOX - For the "picky IR eye": Have anyone tried using an IR repeater - the sticky ones?


----------



## cadmium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20268976
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity - I don't have an XBOX - For the "picky IR eye": Have anyone tried using an IR repeater - the sticky ones?



See my other thread, which hasn't had much traffic http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1326839 


I tried the monoprice one, which just had a ton of interference because I wasn't using it in a a closet. It didn't seem to like the xbox at all though. Everything else worked somewhat with it, but the xbox - not so much.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmium* /forum/post/20271526
> 
> 
> See my other thread, which hasn't had much traffic http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1326839
> 
> 
> I tried the monoprice one, which just had a ton of interference because I wasn't using it in a a closet. It didn't seem to like the xbox at all though. Everything else worked somewhat with it, but the xbox - not so much.



Posted a response in your other thread.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That doesn't work. I tired to add lights as activity but nothing happens.
> 
> 
> What are the exact steps to create a usable lights activity?



At a guess.....


From Harmony software, select Activities - Add activity - No - Utility - Generic - Add lutron to devices in use - Save


----------



## dswierenga

I'd like to set up PBS as a favorite. It channel 18 on Dish. But I watch 18-1 subchannel over the air in order to see the channel in HD. How do I set up 18-1 as a favorite? I can set up 18 but not 18-1.


----------



## dswierenga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dswierenga* /forum/post/20276716
> 
> 
> I'd like to set up PBS as a favorite. It channel 18 on Dish. But I watch 18-1 subchannel over the air in order to see the channel in HD. How do I set up 18-1 as a favorite? I can set up 18 but not 18-1.



Found my own answer. The channel code is 0181. That puts my Dish tuner to channel 18 subchannel 1.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> At a guess.....
> 
> 
> From Harmony software, select Activities - Add activity - No - Utility - Generic - Add lutron to devices in use - Save



That's exactly what I did

Doesn't seem to work


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkjr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I did
> 
> Doesn't seem to work



What are you expecting it to do? What is it doing that it shouldn't? What isn't it doing that it should?


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting it to do? What is it doing that it shouldn't? What isn't it doing that it should?



Expecting it to control Lutron light.


It doesn't do that. It does nothing.


----------



## mdavej

So your Lutron device works, but your Lutron activity doesn't? If your lights don't work in device mode, then you picked the wrong device, or you don't have the proper interface to control your lights with an IR remote. If device mode does work, have you added all the functions you need to control the light in question to your activity under "customize buttons". Exactly what button are you pressing that isn't functioning as expected.


----------



## bifftannen

Hopefully someone can help me with this:


When I select the "Watch TV" activity, I want to add an action that will select the "scene" option on my Sony EX500 and scroll through the pop up menu options to choose a particular setting.


The problem is that the TV may or may not already be on the "scene" setting I want, so I cannot simply set up the Harmony action to select "scene" and then the next action be "press up twice" or "press down twice" to select the correct pop up menu option.


Is there a way to handle this? Maybe a code or something that directly maps to "scene" AND scene choice?


My example might be a bit specific but i'm sure the general issue applies elsewhere so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jim S

My thirteen year old boy just handed me the One with an LCD screen that appears to be stuck on an image that looks like a Jackson Pollock. There appear to be cracks in the panel. Has anyone had their out of warranty lcd panel replaced? Cost? How long did it take? Thanks


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bifftannen* /forum/post/20280501
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me with this:
> 
> 
> Is there a way to handle this? Maybe a code or something that directly maps to "scene" AND scene choice?



Unless the Sony TV itself has a discreet command code for the actual setting you want to engage it will be a challenge to program the H1 to get your desired results. Sometimes a sequence command can be setup but that often requires that the device (or devices) have to be in a known, starting state.


If the command that engages the "scene" function returns a constant status, then the next sequence can "move" to desired setting followed by presumably an "enter" command to engage the "scene" mode you want. If the "scene" function returns whatever "scene" mode you are in at the time then it will be challenge.


----------



## Hotkey

I was tweaking 1 setting for 1 device in 1 activity and tired to do a learning function for AV Rcvr Inputs but have gotten things screwed up..


So should I delete and reinstall the AV Rcvr or should I reset the H1 and reload what I have in settings???


Thx!


----------



## David Susilo

I don't know whether this have been asked before.


when I press the power button to turn things off, is there a way I can add (say) a 3 minute delay before it kills the lights in the room?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20285864
> 
> 
> when I press the power button to turn things off, is there a way I can add (say) a 3 minute delay before it kills the lights in the room?



Try the following:


1. Add a dummy device (something simple like your light device). Specify that it is on all all times. Make sure that it has at least one IR command that does not control anything in your system. Specify an initial Inter-Device Delay of 3000 ms.


2. Add this device to an activity and make sure that the light device is the last one in the list of devices and the dummy device is the second to last device.


3. Include an IR command for the dummy device in the shutdown activities for the dummy device. This will simulate the required delay.


4. Test and adjust as required. When happy, replicate these steps to all the required devices.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/20284972
> 
> 
> I was tweaking 1 setting for 1 device in 1 activity and tired to do a learning function for AV Crvr Inputs but have gotten things screwed up..
> 
> 
> So should I delete and reinstall the AV Rcvr or should I reset the H1 and reload what I have in settings???
> 
> 
> Thx!



If you have not already done it, just delete the device and start again.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20286134
> 
> 
> 4. Test and adjust as required. When happy, replicate these steps to all the required devices.



I've never seen the page that allows me to change the sequence of power off. I must've missed it. I gotta check.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20285864
> 
> 
> ...when I press the power button to turn things off, is there a way I can add (say) a 3 minute delay before it kills the lights in the room?



3 minutes is a long time to tie up your remote. I'd never put anything like that in my remote (it's impossible on a harmony anyway). I just put those kinds of delays in my lighting control system. With my simple X10 system, I send an on command to a unit that runs a macro that has a long delay. I'm sure you can do something similar in other systems.


----------



## David Susilo

well, maybe not exactly 3 minutes (but no less than 1 minute).


I want to be able to turn everything off, tidy the HT a bit, leave the room, and only after that it kills the light.


I use a cheapo Lutron IR dimmer


PS: Ideally I do NOT want the remote to kill the light when I power off. However, I can't seem to find a way to remove the light-off command once I put the dimmer into the mix (I use "lights-on-when-pause-button-is-pressed" and "lights-off-when-play-button-is-pressed" commands that require me to put the Lutron into the mix)


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ideally I do NOT want the remote to kill the light when I power off.



Change the power setting for the light device to 'device does not have power buttons'. Amend the activities which you require the light to be on to send a manual 'light on' command when the activity starts. Then, when you power off, the lights will stay on until you turn them off manually.


----------



## Olbi

Or, if the Lutron has discrete power on and off commands, change the power off to something else (learned Volume Up from the TV remote, which should be already off, command from a remote that is not used in the HT room, etc.).


HTH


----------



## spyglass13

I decided to add another command for Watching DVD. The commands are in this order 1:Turn on Blu Ray (It is a Sony 570). 2: Turn on Reciever. 3: Switch to correct input on Reciever. 4: Turn on TV. 5: Switch to correct HDMI input on TV. And the command I am trying to add is 6: Open disc tray on Blu Ray. This would be the eject command. The last command doesn't seem to work. I have changed the delay between commands for the Sony BD from 500 ms to 1000 but it still isn't working. All other commands are just as they should be. Any ideas?


Just for the record this isn't a real big deal to me, just tweeking/and seeing what I can do with it.


One more question? I think I have read this in the forum but short of having to go back through all the post, is there a limit to the amount of commands assigned to a Activity? Is this my problem?


----------



## Duck05

Quote:

Originally Posted by *spyglass13* 
I have changed the delay between commands for the Sony BD from 500 ms to 1000 but it still isn't working. All other commands are just as they should be. Any ideas??
One thing to try is insert an "inert" command for the Sony before the Eject; maybe a "page up" or some other command that won't do anything.


I have not heard there is a limit to commands in an activity.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyglass13* /forum/post/20290695
> 
> 
> I decided to add another command for Watching DVD. The commands are in this order 1:Turn on Blu Ray (It is a Sony 570). 2: Turn on Reciever. 3: Switch to correct input on Reciever. 4: Turn on TV. 5: Switch to correct HDMI input on TV. And the command I am trying to add is 6: Open disc tray on Blu Ray...



Forgive me for taking a part of your question and turning it into my own question, but I'm at a lost on how you get the H1 to run commands in the order you want, IE: The sequence you have where your TV gets turned on as step #4.


My "Activities" start with "Turn on TV" and I have wanted to change this as you have done. What am I missing?


Thanks for any help.


Ghpr13


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for taking a part of your question and turning it into my own question, but I'm at a lost on how you get the H1 to run commands in the order you want, IE: The sequence you have where your TV gets turned on as step #4.
> 
> 
> My "Activities" start with "Turn on TV" and I have wanted to change this as you have done. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



You can change the order the h1 powers on devices using the 'change the order devices are powered on' option in the activity settings.


I've not had the need to send specific commands prior to turning other devices on so I'm not sure if this can be done. What is your reason for needing to do this?


----------



## spyglass13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/20291135
> 
> 
> One thing to try is insert an "inert" command for the Sony before the Eject; maybe a "page up" or some other command that won't do anything.
> 
> 
> I have not heard there is a limit to commands in an activity.



I'll give that a try. It makes sense.


I am not sure where I got the idea there was a limit on commands per Activity, but I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyglass13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I decided to add another command for Watching DVD. The commands are in this order 1:Turn on Blu Ray (It is a Sony 570). 2: Turn on Reciever. 3: Switch to correct input on Reciever. 4: Turn on TV. 5: Switch to correct HDMI input on TV. And the command I am trying to add is 6: Open disc tray on Blu Ray. This would be the eject command. The last command doesn't seem to work. I have changed the delay between commands for the Sony BD from 500 ms to 1000 but it still isn't working. All other commands are just as they should be. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Just for the record this isn't a real big deal to me, just tweeking/and seeing what I can do with it.
> 
> 
> One more question? I think I have read this in the forum but short of having to go back through all the post, is there a limit to the amount of commands assigned to a Activity? Is this my problem?



Most probably your BDP is still booting and, while it is able to receive IR commands (the inter-device delay is for that), it is still not able to process them ("take action" - open the tray, play, etc.).


Most people solved this issue by replacing the power on command with an eject/open tray command which, usually, also powers the player on. Before doing that you'll want to find out whether your BDP can do this, so do the following: shut it down and then press the eject button on the original remote. If the player powers on it will eject the tray after some time (10-15-20 sec.) when it finishes booting up (most of them are Java "powered", sorry!).


If your BDP doesn't support this it is not worth to add such a big delay (10+ sec.) to the start of an activity, but you can try to measure it and, if it is around 10 sec. you'll probably be able to make it work with a help of an additional delay of 3-5 sec. before the eject command.


Hope this helps.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyglass13* /forum/post/20290695
> 
> 
> I decided to add another command for Watching DVD. The commands are in this order 1:Turn on Blu Ray (It is a Sony 570). 2: Turn on Reciever. 3: Switch to correct input on Reciever. 4: Turn on TV. 5: Switch to correct HDMI input on TV. And the command I am trying to add is 6: Open disc tray on Blu Ray. This would be the eject command. The last command doesn't seem to work. I have changed the delay between commands for the Sony BD from 500 ms to 1000 but it still isn't working. All other commands are just as they should be. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Just for the record this isn't a real big deal to me, just tweeking/and seeing what I can do with it.
> 
> 
> One more question? I think I have read this in the forum but short of having to go back through all the post, is there a limit to the amount of commands assigned to a Activity? Is this my problem?



A few thoughts/comments:

Does your Sony BD player power up and eject if you just hit [Eject] while it's off? Many players do. If it does, you can just configure the Harmony power settings for the player so that the Eject command is used as a discrete PowerOn command. If this works, you won't have to mess with delay settings at all. If it doesn't...
In your original scenario, which delay did you change for the BD player? The player might not be ready to accept an additional command while its booting... that is controlled by the Power Delay setting. Sounds like you might have tried the inter-key delay instead. Also, the delay required to allow a BD player to finish booting can be quite long... could need 10000 or 15000ms, just like most digital TVs require.
I don't believe that the power up sequence you described is possible... The Harmony always fires off all of the power on commands for all of the devices first (in the order you specified), then starts sending any additional commands (input selection or any commands you added to the startup sequence) to the devices after the Power Delay for each individual device elapses. So... your steps 3 and 4 are probably reversed from what is happening.
Just an FYI, because your startup order may in-fact work. However, it is completely reversed from the correct startup order for an HDMI chain. For proper HDMI and HDCP handshaking, the display should always be turned on first, then the AVR, then the source. Some devices retry the handshake enough times that that correct startup sequence is not that critical, but others don't. Starting up in the correct sequence prevents this from becoming a problem.

[OOPS... Should have gone to the next page before I responded... Olbi beat me to some of the same thoughts]


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20292242
> 
> 
> You can change the order the h1 powers on devices using the 'change the order devices are powered on' option in the activity settings.
> 
> 
> I've not had the need to send specific commands prior to turning other devices on so I'm not sure if this can be done. What is your reason for needing to do this?



The major reason I would like to change the power on order is because my Sammy LCD interferes with the IR signal going to my Dish 722k, sometimes stopping the H1 from controlling the 722k.


I have a work around that I use for now, a pair of disposable sunglasses from my eye doctor that "wraps" around my 722k, blocking the IR interference from my LCD.


Ghpr13


----------



## spyglass13

Solid replys and ideas from you guys. I will give them a try. I do think that the Sony will power up with an open tray command. I'll play with this when I get home.


As far as the sequence I listed, I just took a look at that again and I am reasonably sure I did get it in the wrong order. I was in a big hurry to post and am more than sure my fingers were moving faster than my brain.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The major reason I would like to change the power on order is because my Sammy LCD interferes with the IR signal going to my Dish 722k, sometimes stopping the H1 from controlling the 722k.



Not ideal but you could try changing the power setting for the TV to 'does not have power buttons', then add additional commands to the end of the activity to power on and set input on the tv. You will have to add a manual 'TV 'off'' to the end of the activity too.


----------



## hd_newbie

I searched before asking, but in vain. Did anyone have any problem programming this with the new Dish VIP 922? It used to work like a charm with my older DVR from Dish (622). After I got the new DVR, to my surprise the remote continued working without me doing anything. In other words, 922 was understanding 622 commands. Then I got the genius idea of making it better since there were few buttons didn't work as I wanted them to. Since I added 922, I am not able to get any response from the DVR.


I am assuming this is a common problem?


----------



## mdavej

All Dish boxes from the past several years use the same codes, so it's no surprise your old codes worked. However, when new models get added to the harmony database, they come from user learns, so you never know if the user did a good job or even used the right remote address. My guess is when you first added the 622, you probably had an address other than 1. Confirm IR picked the right code set for you. When you replaced it with the 922, it's a different address too perhaps. Confirm IR should fix that. Or just go back to using the 622 and learn the few missing commands you need.


----------



## hd_newbie

I tried "Confirm IR", but it didn't fix the issue. Any ideas what may be the cause?


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyglass13* /forum/post/20292600
> 
> 
> I'll give that a try. It makes sense.
> 
> 
> I am not sure where I got the idea there was a limit on commands per Activity, but I appreciate the reply.



I've tried this command repeatedly with my Panny and it never worked. I believe the problem simply is that no command is recognized until the HDMI handshake is complete. That is a long, unpredicable pause.


----------



## mdavej

hd_newbie,


Maybe you've somehow turned off IR in your receiver. It's RF by default, so perhaps it reverted back if your box crashed at some point. Dig into the menus and make sure IR is turned on. FWIW, the "VIP-722" works perfectly for me on all my Dish boxes.


I led you astray with IR confirm. I'd forgotten that the 922 remote is RF by default. So IR confirm would never have worked unless you had used another Dish remote that was IR.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... [OOPS... Should have gone to the next page before I responded... Olbi beat me to some of the same thoughts]



I was in a hurry and missed some of your good thoughts!


----------



## rana_kirti

guys my 6 yr old avr remote finally gave up a few days ago. instead of getting a new remote for the avr i'm now looking at the Harmony One or 900.


now i've never held a universal remote in my hand, leave alone use one. So i can't fathom a few things.


1. Will i be able to change "all the settings" deep inside menus of my AVR with the One or 900 just like i was able to change with my AVR's original remote ?


2. i understand the RF and Non RF but i don't understand the activities/sequences/macros part that the 900 does not seem to but the One has it. How does that work ? Could you give an example ?


3. The 4 physical buttons missing on the One. I've read some reviews and also some people saying it would have been better if there were 4 physical buttons rather than being on the touch screen. What is the importance of these 4 buttons ? Can some one give an example....?


And again like i said earlier i've never used these kind of remotes before. i've read reviews but i still obviously don't understand them in their entirety. But i'd like to get one after i can little help with understanding the answers to the above questions.


Thanks


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Will i be able to change "all the settings" deep inside menus of my AVR with the One or 900 just like i was able to change with my AVR's original remote ?
> 
> 
> 2. i understand the RF and Non RF but i don't understand the activities/sequences/macros part that the 900 does not seem to but the One has it. How does that work ? Could you give an example ?
> 
> 
> 3. The 4 physical buttons missing on the One. I've read some reviews and also some people saying it would have been better if there were 4 physical buttons rather than being on the touch screen. What is the importance of these 4 buttons ? Can some one give an example....?



1. Yes.

2. Both remotes operate the same. Activity based - you create activities for 'watch tv' 'watch dvd' etc. A single press on 'watch dvd' will, for example, switch tv on. Set input to avr. Switch avr on. Set input to DVD. Switch DVD on. Eject tray. Sequences allows you to program a single button on the remote to send up to 5 commands. Harmony remotes do not use macros.

3. They're only important if you use them. Does your existing remote have them? They can easily be programmed to any other unused button or to the touch screen. I have the One which doesn't have the buttons.


----------



## rana_kirti

r16hdj,


thanks for your attempt to help me understand this... i guess i'm half way there.... a couple of things...


1. how is sequences different from activities ?


2. what can be an example of a use of the 4 buttons ?


thanks


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20292740
> 
> 
> Most probably your BDP is still booting and, while it is able to receive IR commands (the inter-device delay is for that), it is still not able to process them ("take action" - open the tray, play, etc.).
> 
> 
> Most people solved this issue by replacing the power on command with an eject/open tray command which, usually, also powers the player on. Before doing that you'll want to find out whether your BDP can do this, so do the following: shut it down and then press the eject button on the original remote. If the player powers on it will eject the tray after some time (10-15-20 sec.) when it finishes booting up (most of them are Java "powered", sorry!).
> 
> 
> If your BDP doesn't support this it is not worth to add such a big delay (10+ sec.) to the start of an activity, but you can try to measure it and, if it is around 10 sec. you'll probably be able to make it work with a help of an additional delay of 3-5 sec. before the eject command.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20294685
> 
> 
> I've tried this command repeatedly with my Panny and it never worked. I believe the problem simply is that no command is recognized until the HDMI handshake is complete. That is a long, unpredicable pause.



Wow, that wasn't very hard and so efficient. Thanks Olbi for the solution.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20302741
> 
> 
> r16hdj,
> 
> 
> thanks for your attempt to help me understand this... i guess i'm half way there.... a couple of things...
> 
> 
> 1. how is sequences different from activities ?
> 
> 
> 2. what can be an example of a use of the 4 buttons ?
> 
> 
> thanks



You're really asking some intelligent questions that indicate you've done your research.


Examples of activities: "Watch DVD" or "Watch TV", or "Listen to Music", etc. (You can name your activities anything you want). When you set up your Harmony using the wizard software (which is quite simple), you answer a few questions telling your Harmony which devices need to be on during each activity and which devices need to be off. You also tell it which input your AV receiver/amp and display need to be set to. There are additional tweaks that can be added such as leaving a device on all the time, etc. So, basically activities turn on/off devices and change inputs.


If you want to automate functions _other than_ on/off or input switching, you need to set up sequences. I don't have any sequences set up anymore, but I used to. For instance, I wanted my satellite receiver to go to channel 5 when I went to my "Watch HD DVR" activity. Other examples of sequences are opening the tray on the DVD player when it's turned on or adjusting the volume to a predetermined level upon startup, etc.


It is my understanding that the Harmony 900 does not have the ability to set up sequences. The Harmony One does. However, you can't get too elaborate with the sequences as I believe you are limited to something like 5 steps per sequence. Some users have circumvented that limitation by having tech support do it for them. Many of us don't use this feature at all, and I would imagine very few would consider the absence of sequences to be a deal breaker.


All Harmony remotes are activity-based.


----------



## SemperFiavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20302650
> 
> 
> guys my 6 yr old avr remote finally gave up a few days ago. instead of getting a new remote for the avr i'm now looking at the Harmony One or 900.
> 
> 
> now i've never held a universal remote in my hand, leave alone use one. So i can't fathom a few things.
> 
> 
> 1. Will i be able to change "all the settings" deep inside menus of my AVR with the One or 900 just like i was able to change with my AVR's original remote ?
> 
> 
> 2. i understand the RF and Non RF but i don't understand the activities/sequences/macros part that the 900 does not seem to but the One has it. How does that work ? Could you give an example ?
> 
> 
> 3. The 4 physical buttons missing on the One. I've read some reviews and also some people saying it would have been better if there were 4 physical buttons rather than being on the touch screen. What is the importance of these 4 buttons ? Can some one give an example....?
> 
> 
> And again like i said earlier i've never used these kind of remotes before. i've read reviews but i still obviously don't understand them in their entirety. But i'd like to get one after i can little help with understanding the answers to the above questions.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would recommend getting the Harmony One. When I was doing my research I asked a lot of the same questions you did and the H1 has so far fulfilled all my needs!


The Harmony remotes will support a lot of devices out of the box, but if you have the original remote you can teach the Harmony one the command if a particular button is missing. I had to do this on a couple of buttons myself for my Blu-ray player.


The touch screen is nice because you can organize the "touch" buttons any way you want. It's very convenient and I've been very happy with the remote. I use it with a blu-ray player and a HTPC!


The only complaint I have, is the battery life will only last for about a week between recharges, which isn't really a big deal I guess.


----------



## rana_kirti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're really asking some intelligent questions that indicate you've done your research.
> 
> 
> Examples of activities: "Watch DVD" or "Watch TV", or "Listen to Music", etc. (You can name your activities anything you want). When you set up your Harmony using the wizard software (which is quite simple), you answer a few questions telling your Harmony which devices need to be on during each activity and which devices need to be off. You also tell it which input your AV receiver/amp and display need to be set to. There are additional tweaks that can be added such as leaving a device on all the time, etc. So, basically activities turn on/off devices and change inputs.
> 
> 
> If you want to automate functions other than on/off or input switching, you need to set up sequences. I don't have any sequences set up anymore, but I used to. For instance, I wanted my satellite receiver to go to channel 5 when I went to my "Watch HD DVR" activity. Other examples of sequences are opening the tray on the DVD player when it's turned on or adjusting the volume to a predetermined level upon startup, etc.
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that the Harmony 900 does not have the ability to set up sequences. The Harmony One does. However, you can't get too elaborate with the sequences as I believe you are limited to something like 5 steps per sequence. Some users have circumvented that limitation by having tech support do it for them. Many of us don't use this feature at all, and I would imagine very few would consider the absence of sequences to be a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> All Harmony remotes are activity-based.



120inna25 & semperflavs,


thanks for the detailed explanation there. I think i understand this better now










1. though can you tell something about the 4 colored buttons. What do they do ? Can you give a couple of examples....?


Thanks


----------



## mdavej

If any of your existing remotes have colored buttons, they'll have the same function on harmony. Otherwise, you can put any function you like or no function at all. It's entirely up to you. Many remotes today have colored buttons, so it's a desirable feature for most.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, that wasn't very hard and so efficient. Thanks Olbi for the solution.



I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 120inna25 & semperflavs,
> 
> 
> thanks for the detailed explanation there. I think i understand this better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. though can you tell something about the 4 colored buttons. What do they do ? Can you give a couple of examples....?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Some examples when they can be used:

* In several places when watching "On Demand" with my cable provider and box (Rogers/Scientific Atlanta);

* In several places on the TV guide on my cable box;

* If you are in Europe you can use them for TeleText.


Two very important things: 1. as far as I can recall there are one or two cases when I have to press these buttons - in all other cases other buttons (much more comfortable for me, BTW) can be used instead of the coloured buttons; and 2. although they can always be added to the activities where you need them, but even if they are not there you can always use them using the "Device" screen on the remote (this is what I do).


Also, as the others said if you don't know what they are - you don't need them!


Hope this helps.


[Edit: Fixed some typos.]


----------



## rana_kirti

a sincere thanks to all who have helped in understanding this rather quickly....


one last one....


I'm convinced that right now the ONE is perfect for me. As it has all the features of the 900 + sequences.


1. But if ever in future for some reason i need the RF features of the 900, then do I have to buy a new 900 or can i add the RF functionality to the ONE ? If yes then what's the costing for same ?


Thanks guys


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a sincere thanks to all who have helped in understanding this rather quickly....
> 
> 
> one last one....
> 
> 
> I'm convinced that right now the ONE is perfect for me. As it has all the features of the 900 + sequences.
> 
> 
> 1. But if ever in future for some reason i need the RF features of the 900, then do I have to buy a new 900 or can i add the RF functionality to the ONE ? If yes then what's the costing for same ?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



The One does not have RF capability. Only the 900 (or 1100) can be used with RF.


The RF works, as well as sending IR directly to your devices, by duplicating the commands through RF which can then be received by the RF receiver in another room (or cupboard) which in turn converts them back to IR for the devices to receiver.


You could get an IR extender which would work in a similar way but be compatible with the One.


----------



## mdavej

rana,


I'm curious why you chose the One over the much less expensive 600 or 700 series?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20303714
> 
> 
> rana,
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you chose the One over the much less expensive 600 or 700 series?



Not speaking for Rana, but for myself... I have 7 Harmony remotes in the house (plus several more I have in the hands of friends/family). I think the 650 and 700 are terrific remotes and would gladly replace any of the 5xx or peanut style 6xx units that I have, mostly because they share the great layout of the One (the layout of the 5xx series in particular stinks). But I could never replace my One or 880 with a 650/700. Here's why:
First and foremost, not enough devices supported... but I also realize that 5 or 6 devices is sufficient in many systems.
For the 650, complete lack of rechargability. For the 700, lack of a charging cradle. I use rechargeable batteries with an external charger for the 5xx/6xxs I have, and it's a PITA. I very much like plopping the remotes in a cradle when they need to be charged.
It was hard enough going from eight soft keys per page in the 880 to six in the One. Four is just not enough... although I absolutely do not object to the hard buttons used in conjunction with the screen. The 880 had this right, its just the quality of its display that is lacking.
I especially do not like the hard labeled activity buttons in the 600/700 series remotes. "Watch a Movie" or "Watch TV" are hardly a sufficient description when I have multiple activities that fit both descriptions.
Although they are similarly shaped, they just do not have the classy look of the One (although that alone is not enough to justify the price difference, at least not to me).

Again, I actually do like the 650 and/or 700 and would gladly swap any of my existing 500 or 600 series remotes for either of them. However, enough differences exist in comparison to the One to make the One more attractive... to me... in my circumstances.


----------



## mdavej

All great reasons. I shared many of the same concerns, but worked around most of them.


- Replacing an existing 360 remote, I got 12 devices on my 700

- I don't mind plugging in my 700 overnight every few months

- 4 buttons per page is plenty for me. I don't have to put my colored buttons on the LCD since I have hard buttons for those. And putting my most used functions on the first, second and last pages gives me one-click access to 12 functions anyway, which is usually more than enough.

- I don't care for the hard activity buttons either, so I don't use them.

- The glossy One does look high end, but all models are made of the same cheap plastic.


I was just curious what made the One worth twice the price of a 700. The colored buttons alone, sold me on the 700. I would have been perfectly happy with a 600 if I had been able to find a good price (my 700 was only $68). I'll never even consider a 900 due to lack of sequences.


----------



## Ghpr13

My first Harmony remote was a 670. I liked it a lot and it did a great job with my A/V equipment, but not having rechargeable batteries was my number one complaint. When I seen the H1 with the rechargeable cradle, I just had to have it. So much nicer to just set in down in it's cradle while I'm watching a movie or when I go to bed. Besides never worrying about the batteries running out, I always know right where my remote is! (Of course it took a little while to train, eh, I mean teach...the wife and the son to replace the H1 back into it's cradle each time they're done watching something!)


Ghpr13


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20305434
> 
> 
> All great reasons. I shared many of the same concerns, but worked around most of them.
> 
> 
> - Replacing an existing 360 remote, I got 12 devices on my 700
> 
> - I don't mind plugging in my 700 overnight every few months
> 
> - 4 buttons per page is plenty for me. I don't have to put my colored buttons on the LCD since I have hard buttons for those. And putting my most used functions on the first, second and last pages gives me one-click access to 12 functions anyway, which is usually more than enough.
> 
> - I don't care for the hard activity buttons either, so I don't use them.
> 
> - The glossy One does look high end, but all models are made of the same cheap plastic.
> 
> 
> I was just curious what made the One worth twice the price of a 700. The colored buttons alone, sold me on the 700. I would have been perfectly happy with a 600 if I had been able to find a good price (my 700 was only $68). I'll never even consider a 900 due to lack of sequences.



The 4 custom buttons is mostly a limitation for me when I get into experimenting with different audio processing modes in my AVR... I have all of the Onkyo's discrete processing modes programmed in the Harmony and arranged in pages appropriate for Movies, Music, etc. I don't like having to constantly change pages when I'm doing that... and reverting to the OE remote is no help since it does not have ANY of the discrete processing codes.


For normal TV viewing I rarely change pages from my default one which includes the [ A ]/[ B ]/[ C ] buttons needed with TWC DVRs (which could easily be supplanted by discrete color buttons), plus [ Live TV ], [ List ] and [ Fav ]. For this casual mode of viewing that's more akin to how most folks use their remote, 4 buttons plus the color buttons would more than suffice.


For someone other than me - who didn't have 14 devices programmed in their remote and didn't occasionally get into mad AV engineer mode doing A/B comparisons between different listening modes and such - a 650 or 700 would would be 95% as satisfying at 50% or less of the cost.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20305594
> 
> 
> The 4 custom buttons is mostly a limitation for me when I get into experimenting with different audio processing modes in my AVR... I have all of the Onkyo's discrete processing modes programmed in the Harmony and arranged in pages appropriate for Movies, Music, etc. I don't like having to constantly change pages when I'm doing that... and reverting to the OE remote is no help since it does not have ANY of the discrete processing codes.



I love the idea of having individual discrete processing modes available at the touch of a button! How did you get the codes? I have a Pioneer Elite AVR and have discrete commands for each category of processing (AUTO, THX, STEREO, ADVANCED), but within each category I have to scroll through a list of modes to get the ones I use.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20306340
> 
> 
> I love the idea of having individual discrete processing modes available at the touch of a button! How did you get the codes? I have a Pioneer Elite AVR and have discrete commands for each category of processing (AUTO, THX, STEREO, ADVANCED), but within each category I have to scroll through a list of modes to get the ones I use.



Not a direct solution for your Pioneer, but HERE is an earlier post I had made regarding how I had Harmony customer service add the Onkyo codes for me, along with attachments. I believe that mdavej has a more direct DIY method as well. Either way, you would need to find a document or other resource with the available discrete Pioneer codes similar to the Onkyo spreadsheet attached to my post.


I have no idea if your Pioneer supports as large an array of discrete commands as the Onkyo protocol. These are the commands that I was able to add to my H1 that do not exist on the OE Onkyo remote (these are just the main Zone 1 commands... there are more for Zone2, Zone3, iPod Dock, Network Audio, 12V Trigger outputs, etc). I make significant use of the ones in Bold:
_*BASIC*_
InputWrapDn
InputWrapUp
MuteOff
MuteOn
PowerToggle
*SettingsLock*
*SettingsUnlock*
SleepTime
*SubWooferLevel*

_*RADIO*_
InputAM
*InputFM*
InputSirius
InputXM
*TuningDn*
*TuningUp*

_*VIDEO*_
ISFModeCustom
ISFModeDay
ISFModeNight
ISFModeWrap
*HDMIOutMain*
*HDMIOutSub*
HDMIOutNo
HDMIOutWrap
*ResolutionThrough*
*ResolutionAuto*
*Resolution480p*
*Resolution720p*
*Resolution1080i*
*Resolution1080p*
*ResolutionSource*
ResolutionWrap

_*AUDIO*_
AllChStereo
AudioAdjust
*AudioSelectAnalog*
*AudioSelectAuto*
*AudioSelectHDMI*
AudioSelectMultiCh
DolbyEX
DolbyWrapUp
DSPWrapDn
DSPWrapUp
DTSWrapUp
*LateNightToggle*
*Mono*
*Neo6Cinema*
*Neo6Music*
*Neo6THXCinema*
Neo6THXGame
*Neo6THXMusic*
*NeuralTHX*
*NeuralTHXCinema*
NeuralTHXGame
*NeuralTHXMusic*
PLIIxGame
*PLIIxMovie*
*PLIIxMusic*
*PLIIxTHXCinema*
PLIIxTHXGame
*PLIIxTHXMusic*
*PureAudio*
*StraightDecode*
TheaterDim
*THXCinema*
THXGames
*THXMusic*
THXSurroundEX
THXUltraCinema
THXUltraGame
THXUltraMusic
AudysseyOff
AudysseyOn
AudysseyWrap
*DynamicEqOff*
*DynamicEqOn*
DynamicEqToggle
*DynamicVolumeHeavy*
*DynamicVolumeLight*
*DynamicVolumeOff*
DynamicVolumeWrap


----------



## spyglass13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20302769
> 
> 
> Wow, that wasn't very hard and so efficient. Thanks Olbi for the solution.



Almost forgot to get back to you Olbi (and others). That worked. I am very appreciative of all of your input.


----------



## Olbi

^^^ I'm glad it worked for you!









Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej*
All great reasons.

...

I was just curious what made the One worth twice the price of a 700. ...
I was hesitant to pay the full price for the One, so when I saw refurbished with standard warranty for half the price (i.e. for a liitle bit more than for what the 650 is sold here in Canada), I immediately got mine. My wife had something to say when I told how much I've spent, but she now fully appreciates the One (that rules them all!)


----------



## palmfish

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
Not a direct solution for your Pioneer, but HERE is an earlier post I had made regarding how I had Harmony customer service add the Onkyo codes for me, along with attachments. I believe that mjdave has a more direct DIY method as well. Either way, you would need to find a document or other resource with the available discrete Pioneer codes similar to the Onkyo spreadsheet attached to my post.
Thanks for the info jcalabria! I found the Pioneer codes after a quick internet search. They look longer than the codes for your Onkyo. Here's an example...does it look correct (in format) to you?


PURE DIRECT

0000 0068 0000 0044 0168 00b4 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 06d9 0168 00b4 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 06d9


----------



## rana_kirti

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
rana,


I'm curious why you chose the One over the much less expensive 600 or 700 series?
i didn't know the 600 & 700 existed. i found out about the One from a magazine where it won the best remote award hence was looking at it.


But i looked up and read bout 700 last night after you mentioned it. It seems that the 700 is as good as the One and also a lot of people prefer to be able to press the hard button in the dark rather than having to look at the touch screen of the One and having to use the other hand to make taps/selections.


Seems the only con of the 700 is the limit of 6 devices.


guys here's what i need to control.

*HT Room*


1. Projector

2. AVR

3. Blu-ray Player

4. Air Conditioner

*Bed Room*


1. TV

2. AVR

3. Set-top Box ( Cable )

4. Air Conditioner


As you can see i have only one source in my HT Room. My bluray player is connected to my avr and from avr to projector. So basically when i switch everything ON the mode on the avr is already preset to bluray and the output is already going to the Projector.


So mostly i'll be using the eventual harmony remote to control the volume/menu options on the AVR/Projector/Bluray player.


In my Bed-Room same scenario. When i switch all ON it's already set to work so again the eventual harmony remote will only control channels on set-top cable box and volume on the avr.


I do want to control the 2 air conditioners in both rooms with the harmony but i guess if i go with the 700 then i'll run out at 6 devices and need to control the Air-conditioners with their own remotes.


If i get ONE then i guess i can control all 8 devices with one remote and be able to add another 7 in future if need be.... though it seems highly unlikely.

*My Options.*


1. Buy 2 individual 700's for my 2 separate rooms. ( all devices in both rooms are covered including the air conditioners )


2. Buy a single 700 and share it between my 2 rooms and use the air conditioner's own remotes. ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


3. Buy a single ONE and share it between my 2 rooms ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


So guys... which option should i take ?


Thanks


----------



## Ghpr13

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* 
i didn't know the 600 & 700 existed. i found out about the One from a magazine where it won the best remote award hence was looking at it.


But i looked up and read bout 700 last night after you mentioned it. It seems that the 700 is as good as the One and also a lot of people prefer to be able to press the hard button in the dark rather than having to look at the touch screen of the One and having to use the other hand to make taps/selections.


Seems the only con of the 700 is the limit of 6 devices.


guys here's what i need to control.

*HT Room*


1. Projector

2. AVR

3. Blu-ray Player

4. Air Conditioner

*Bed Room*


1. TV

2. AVR

3. Set-top Box ( Cable )

4. Air Conditioner


As you can see i have only one source in my HT Room. My bluray player is connected to my avr and from avr to projector. So basically when i switch everything ON the mode on the avr is already preset to bluray and the output is already going to the Projector.


So mostly i'll be using the eventual harmony remote to control the volume/menu options on the AVR/Projector/Bluray player.


In my Bed-Room same scenario. When i switch all ON it's already set to work so again the eventual harmony remote will only control channels on set-top cable box and volume on the avr.


I do want to control the 2 air conditioners in both rooms with the harmony but i guess if i go with the 700 then i'll run out at 6 devices and need to control the Air-conditioners with their own remotes.


If i get ONE then i guess i can control all 8 devices with one remote and be able to add another 7 in future if need be.... though it seems highly unlikely.

*My Options.*


1. Buy 2 individual 700's for my 2 separate rooms. ( all devices in both rooms are covered including the air conditioners )


2. Buy a single 700 and share it between my 2 rooms and use the air conditioner's own remotes. ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


3. Buy a single ONE and share it between my 2 rooms ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


So guys... which option should i take ?


Thanks








If you don't live alone I would go with option 1, 2 separate 700's. That way if you're watching something in the HT room, and someone wants to watch something in the bedroom, you'll each have a remote. Even if you do live alone, with a single remote you know that every time you will want to watch something in the HT room your remote will be in the bedroom and vice- versa...Murphy's Law!


Ghpr13


----------



## Olbi

@rana_kirti: Get two Ones!










Seriously: I don't think that sharing the remote is a good idea, so I would suggest getting two remotes. As for which model - 700 is cheaper, but you should think whether something else than the number of the devices is important for you and then make a decision.


One other thing: Check whether your air conditioners can be used without their remotes. Some are using the remote as a temperature probe and might not work correctly if their remote is not switched on (i.e. if they are not switched on from their remote).


Hope this helps.


----------



## joeydrunk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti*
i didn't know the 600 & 700 existed. i found out about the One from a magazine where it won the best remote award hence was looking at it.


But i looked up and read bout 700 last night after you mentioned it. It seems that the 700 is as good as the One and also a lot of people prefer to be able to press the hard button in the dark rather than having to look at the touch screen of the One and having to use the other hand to make taps/selections.


Seems the only con of the 700 is the limit of 6 devices.


guys here's what i need to control.


HT Room


1. Projector

2. AVR

3. Blu-ray Player

4. Air Conditioner


Bed Room


1. TV

2. AVR

3. Set-top Box ( Cable )

4. Air Conditioner


As you can see i have only one source in my HT Room. My bluray player is connected to my avr and from avr to projector. So basically when i switch everything ON the mode on the avr is already preset to bluray and the output is already going to the Projector.


So mostly i'll be using the eventual harmony remote to control the volume/menu options on the AVR/Projector/Bluray player.


In my Bed-Room same scenario. When i switch all ON it's already set to work so again the eventual harmony remote will only control channels on set-top cable box and volume on the avr.


I do want to control the 2 air conditioners in both rooms with the harmony but i guess if i go with the 700 then i'll run out at 6 devices and need to control the Air-conditioners with their own remotes.


If i get ONE then i guess i can control all 8 devices with one remote and be able to add another 7 in future if need be.... though it seems highly unlikely.


My Options.


1. Buy 2 individual 700's for my 2 separate rooms. ( all devices in both rooms are covered including the air conditioners )


2. Buy a single 700 and share it between my 2 rooms and use the air conditioner's own remotes. ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


3. Buy a single ONE and share it between my 2 rooms ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )


So guys... which option should i take ?


Thanks








The one really is a lot nicer product than the 700, it just looks and feels so much better.


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *palmfish* 
Thanks for the info jcalabria! I found the Pioneer codes after a quick internet search. They look longer than the codes for your Onkyo. Here's an example...does it look correct (in format) to you?


PURE DIRECT

0000 0068 0000 0044 0168 00b4 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 06d9 0168 00b4 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 06d9
Yep... it's longer







, but I would defer to someone like mdavej to assist you with questions about the code structure/format.


----------



## mdavej

That's a good code. IR Tool decodes it as Pioneer protocol, Device 165, OBC1 154, OBC2 197. They are more complex than Onkyo codes since 2 codes are sent back to back (A59A+A5C5), so it's normal for them to be longer. HERE are all Pioneer Elite Hex codes. I personally prefer teaching them from a JP1 remote since I can do it myself without support. Post back if you want to know how to do it that way.


----------



## Raddle

Regarding adding discrete Pioneer codes: I had Logitech support add a large number of codes, mostly so I could switch to any of the dozens of audio modes on the fly. It crashed my H1. Logitech support determined that when the number of commands for a single device is more than ~105, it causes problems. Support created a new device and added the codes to the new device. So, I have two devices activated in all my activities. Make sure the second device is marked as not having a "Power On" button or you will toggle your AVR whenever an activity starts. It works really well.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle* /forum/post/20310493
> 
> 
> Regarding adding discrete Pioneer codes: I had Logitech support add a large number of codes, mostly so I could switch to any of the dozens of audio modes on the fly. It crashed my H1. Logitech support determined that when the number of commands for a single device is more than ~105, it causes problems. Support created a new device and added the codes to the new device. So, I have two devices activated in all my activities. Make sure the second device is marked as not having a "Power On" button or you will toggle your AVR whenever an activity starts. It works really well.



Hmmm... that made me go look at how many I had in mine: 119 total in the Onkyo 876 library - and never had any issues. I also am aware of several other Onkyo/H1 users with similar custom libraries.


Maybe it's not an issue for me because the shorter Onk codes use less memory than the more complex Pio code?


----------



## mdavej

That's interesting. It only takes 4 bytes to describe a particular Pioneer command. So 99% of the information in the pronto hex doesn't need to be stored at all since it's mostly timing info which is completely defined by the protocol anyway. Harmony must use a very inefficient storage scheme in order to hit a wall at 100 or so commands per device, a paltry 400 bytes for an entire device plus a little overhead for button mapping and the protocol pointer. And I know harmony analyzes imported pronto hex because I can see the results when I import the code myself.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20307726
> 
> 
> i didn't know the 600 & 700 existed. i found out about the One from a magazine where it won the best remote award hence was looking at it.
> 
> 
> But i looked up and read bout 700 last night after you mentioned it. It seems that the 700 is as good as the One and also a lot of people prefer to be able to press the hard button in the dark rather than having to look at the touch screen of the One and having to use the other hand to make taps/selections.
> 
> 
> Seems the only con of the 700 is the limit of 6 devices.
> 
> 
> guys here's what i need to control.
> 
> *HT Room*
> 
> 
> 1. Projector
> 
> 2. AVR
> 
> 3. Blu-ray Player
> 
> 4. Air Conditioner
> 
> *Bed Room*
> 
> 
> 1. TV
> 
> 2. AVR
> 
> 3. Set-top Box ( Cable )
> 
> 4. Air Conditioner
> 
> 
> As you can see i have only one source in my HT Room. My bluray player is connected to my avr and from avr to projector. So basically when i switch everything ON the mode on the avr is already preset to bluray and the output is already going to the Projector.
> 
> 
> So mostly i'll be using the eventual harmony remote to control the volume/menu options on the AVR/Projector/Bluray player.
> 
> 
> In my Bed-Room same scenario. When i switch all ON it's already set to work so again the eventual harmony remote will only control channels on set-top cable box and volume on the avr.
> 
> 
> I do want to control the 2 air conditioners in both rooms with the harmony but i guess if i go with the 700 then i'll run out at 6 devices and need to control the Air-conditioners with their own remotes.
> 
> 
> If i get ONE then i guess i can control all 8 devices with one remote and be able to add another 7 in future if need be.... though it seems highly unlikely.
> 
> *My Options.*
> 
> 
> 1. Buy 2 individual 700's for my 2 separate rooms. ( all devices in both rooms are covered including the air conditioners )
> 
> 
> 2. Buy a single 700 and share it between my 2 rooms and use the air conditioner's own remotes. ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )
> 
> 
> 3. Buy a single ONE and share it between my 2 rooms ( will have to physically carry the remote from one room to another every time )
> 
> 
> So guys... which option should i take ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You're going to be happier, by far, if you buy two One's. If you want to postpone the purchase of the second remote then buy a One now and add the second One later.


We have experience with the 700, 880 and One. The 880 is better than the 700 and the One is better than the 880. Don't underestimate the convenience of charging on the 880 and One. Don't under estimate the value of the screen size on the newer remotes - especially when you add your favorite channels and their icons to the LCD. That is one of the most valuable features of the remote for us.


If you try to share the remote between two rooms, I suspect there will be times when you start an Activity in one room and then leave the equipment on in that room but want to start watching in the other room too. With one shared remote things will get out of sync. The Help function of the Harmony will fix things for you. but that will also drive to buy a second Harmony.


----------



## mdavej

+ One


I think it was Ben Franklin who said, "One remote per room will keep you from ending up in a padded one". Or maybe it was, "Early to bed and early to rise...". But seriously, with only 4 devices per system and only one macro each, a pair of just about any universal remotes could easily do the job. Even a pair of 600's would be fine.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20308769
> 
> 
> That's a good code. IR Tool decodes it as Pioneer protocol, Device 165, OBC1 154, OBC2 197. They are more complex than Onkyo codes since 2 codes are sent back to back (A59A+A5C5), so it's normal for them to be longer. HERE are all Pioneer Elite Hex codes. I personally prefer teaching them from a JP1 remote since I can do it myself without support. Post back if you want to know how to do it that way.



Thank you mdavej, I appreciate your offer, but I'm afraid you went over my head with your terminology (A59A+A5C5, JP1, etc.)


Yes, I would like for you to tell me how to do it myself without support! I really only have a handful of commands in mind to add (AUTO, DIRECT, PURE DIRECT, PLII MS+THX, EXT STEREO). I don't mind using the Pioneer remote for the deeper menu items I don't frequently use, but if there are any others you use often that you might suggest, I'd like to hear about them. Maybe Tone Controls?


----------



## mdavej

Get a JP1 remote like the RCA RCRP05B ($15 at Sears). Program the AUD button for setup code 1935 (Press AUD, hold Setup for 2 blinks, 1935, 2 blinks for success). Tap the Setup button followed by one of the 5 digit codes below. The command is sent when you press the last digit. Hold the last digit if you want to keep sending the command. Teach each of them to your Harmony.


AUTO64878DIRECT00230PURE DIRECT00102PLII MS+THX00222EXT STEREO00070

I don't have a pioneer, and I keep my receiver on auto, so I can't recommend anything.


If you can't find that model RCA at Sears, Best Buy or Walgreens, post back for alternatives. Only a few specific models will work.


----------



## rana_kirti

for some weird reason i have this feeling that i'll find the 700 to be easier to use than the ONE. I could be wrong and this isn't about money either as both are comfortably within range.


But i don't want to spend extra just because i can and don't want to go overkill with the ONE when i only have 4 devices to control at a time in either of my rooms.


That being said a answer to this question should help me better picture which i might be more comfortable with....


1. If i'm controlling my projector, bluray player and avr.


if currently i'm controlling the projector settings and i want to switch over to bluray player controls or avr controls..... What button/process will i have to do on a 700 vs. ONE ?


The answer to above question should make it clear for me.


----------



## r16hdj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti*
if currently i'm controlling the projector settings and i want to switch over to bluray player controls or avr controls..... What button/process will i have to do on a 700 vs. ONE ?
You need to ask yourself if you'd be happier using physical buttons or the touchscreen to switch between devices.


The 700 has a physical 'devices' button which will allow you to further press one of the physical buttons next to the screen which will be labeled 'projector' 'avr' and 'blu-ray' (or whatever you decide to call them during initial setup). The One has a virtual button at the bottom of the screen to press to bring up devices and you then press the relevant area of the touch screen to select the device.


The default setup for the activity will program the hard buttons on either remote to control the menu functions on the bluray so these will be available without having to select the device before controlling it's menu. This can also be changed during initial setup to control the projector or avr menu depending on which you use most.


If, like me, you don't use the number buttons to control the bluray, you can also reprogram these buttons to control the menu of another device. For example...


1 programmed as avr menu

2 as avr up

4 as avr left

5 as avr select

6 as avr right

8 as avr down

9 as avr exit


That way, you will have control of the bluray AND avr menus using the default buttons without extra button presses. This will just leave you needing to press 'devices' the 'projector' to change projector settings.


Both remotes operate almost the same. The main difference is whether you want physical buttons next to the screen to select activities and devices (in which case get the 700) or touchscreen use (with the One).


Personally, I chose the One for its onscreen favourite channel functionality which you may find useful when watching tv. You can store up to 24 channels along with channel logos for direct touchscreen access to the channels you watch most. I also use this feature for favourite radio stations I listen to through the internal tuner in my AVR.


Hope this helps, and is understandable!


----------



## rana_kirti

thanks a lot... that's a pretty detailed explaination and i'm much clearer on this... ONE is @ $ 162 and 700 is rolling in @ $ 92


i'm not a power user and will only look to use the remote control to access the volume levels on the avr, and menu functions on the bluray player and the projector. As you mentioned i can control 2 of the devices without having to change devices so it looks like the 700 should do it for me considering i got only 3 devices and a air conditioner.


And then i can get a second 700 for my bedroom to control the tv, avr, and set-top box ( cable ) where i actually only need to control the channels on the set-top box and the volume on the avr.


Would it be possible to control the 700 my HT room in this way....?


1. volume buttons to control volume up and down of avr.

2. play/pause/forward/rewind buttons etc to control the blu-ray player

3. menu button + directional keypads + colored buttons to control the menus of the projector


Coz if the above was possible then i guess i can control all three ( avr, bluray player, projector ) without having to go towards the top lcd part of the screen.


If this was possible then i guess 700 would suffice.... what say...?


And thanks once again for your detailed reply...







Great Help.


----------



## mdavej

For the record, the 700 also has favorites and custom logo icons too.


You can do all of those things with just about any universal remote, including the 700 and the One. All harmonys work essentially the same. As you move up the ladder you get things like more devices, more soft buttons, touch screens, etc. You don't have to use the physical activity buttons if you don't want to. You can make it work just like a One if you prefer, although I can't think of a good reason to do that. I have about 30 activities on my 700, and the 3 activity buttons don't really bother me. If money were no object, I'd have a house full of Ones, but that's not practical for me. I buy just the functionality I need, no more, no less.


----------



## palmfish

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Get a JP1 remote like the RCA RCRP05B ($15 at Sears). Program the AUD button for setup code 1935 (Press AUD, hold Setup for 2 blinks, 1935, 2 blinks for success). Tap the Setup button followed by one of the 5 digit codes below. The command is sent when you press the last digit. Hold the last digit if you want to keep sending the command. Teach each of them to your Harmony.


AUTO64878DIRECT00230PURE DIRECT00102PLII MS+THX00222EXT STEREO00070

I don't have a pioneer, and I keep my receiver on auto, so I can't recommend anything.


If you can't find that model RCA at Sears, Best Buy or Walgreens, post back for alternatives. Only a few specific models will work.
Thanks for the explanation! It looks easy enough. If I decide in the future I want to teach other commands to my Harmony, where do I get the five-digit codes?


EDIT: Never mind - I reviewed your very helpful links and found a thread about RemoteMaster and a bunch of other informative stuff.

Thanks again!


----------



## mdavej

It's kind of a complicated process to get the codes. In your case, I had to use 3 tools. I found the basic code info in the Pioneer spreadsheet I linked eariler, but those can't be entered directly into a remote. I then opened a Pioneer upgrade file from the JP1 site in Remote Master and configured it for the right protocol (Pioneer 4DEV) and device (165) from the spreadsheet, then found the commands you wanted in that sheet and entered the OBC1 & OBC2 codes. That gave me the 5 digit EFC codes above that can be programmed into the remote. Lastly I had to find an audio device setup code for the RCA that had the right protocol and device matching the Remote Master file. I found that using a protocol search on the Lookup Tool site (accessible from the JP1 site).


It's pretty daunting for a beginner, but quick and easy once you understand it.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20313515
> 
> 
> It's kind of a complicated process to get the codes. In your case, I had to use 3 tools. I found the basic code info in the Pioneer spreadsheet I linked eariler, but those can't be entered directly into a remote. I then opened a Pioneer upgrade file from the JP1 site in Remote Master and configured it for the right protocol (Pioneer 4DEV) and device (165) from the spreadsheet, then found the commands you wanted in that sheet and entered the OBC1 & OBC2 codes. That gave me the 5 digit EFC codes above that can be programmed into the remote. Lastly I had to find an audio device setup code for the RCA that had the right protocol and device matching the Remote Master file. I found that using a protocol search on the Lookup Tool site (accessible from the JP1 site).
> 
> 
> It's pretty daunting for a beginner, but quick and easy once you understand it.



I just got back from Sears and have my RCRP05B unpacked and ready ($14.99 - don't know how the Chinese do it)! It came with a code list that confirms 1935 for Pioneer. I will enter the 5-digit codes you provided to give me my commands, but I absolutely can't resist tinkering with Remote Master just to see my options. The above step by step is very clear and I should have no problem following your instructions.


You've been very helpful, thank you!


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to control the 700 my HT room in this way....?
> 
> 
> 1. volume buttons to control volume up and down of avr.
> 
> 2. play/pause/forward/rewind buttons etc to control the blu-ray player
> 
> 3. menu button + directional keypads + colored buttons to control the menus of the projector



Yes. By default 1 and 2 will work as you want simply by setting up the 'Watch Bluray' activity.


(I think) by default the menu buttons will control the bluray but it is easy to amend the activity choosing an option called 'Customise Buttons' within the Logitech PC software which will then allow you to change the function of the buttons using very easy to understand dropdown menus.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20313599
> 
> 
> I just got back from Sears and have my RCRP05B unpacked and ready (_$14.99 - don't know how the Chinese do it)!_ It came with a code list that confirms 1935 for Pioneer. I will enter the 5-digit codes you provided to give me my commands, but I absolutely can't resist tinkering with Remote Master just to see my options. The above step by step is very clear and I should have no problem following your instructions.
> 
> 
> You've been very helpful, thank you!



By giving workers a wage of $1.25/hr.










Ghpr13


----------



## met_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ($14.99 - don't know how the Chinese do it)



A few hundred million factory workers working for scraps might have something to do with it


----------



## tbergman

It's possible to add Pronto remote codes, which is what the Pioneer codes are, directly using the instructions found at this URL. I'm referring to the last post in this thread, second paragraph.

No need to call support, no need for a programmable remote other than your Harmony.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lf/td-p/406224 


It works and is quite easy.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/20315007
> 
> 
> It's possible to add Pronto remote codes, which is what the Pioneer codes are, directly using the instructions found at this URL. I'm referring to the last post in this thread, second paragraph.
> 
> No need to call support, no need for a programmable remote other than your Harmony.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lf/td-p/406224
> 
> 
> It works and is quite easy.



You're right! I wish Logitech publicized that more - it would save them a bunch of e-mail requests.


Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's kind of a complicated process to get the codes. In your case, I had to use 3 tools. I found the basic code info in the Pioneer spreadsheet I linked eariler, but those can't be entered directly into a remote. I then opened a Pioneer upgrade file from the JP1 site in Remote Master and configured it for the right protocol (Pioneer 4DEV) and device (165) from the spreadsheet, then found the commands you wanted in that sheet and entered the OBC1 & OBC2 codes. That gave me the 5 digit EFC codes above that can be programmed into the remote. Lastly I had to find an audio device setup code for the RCA that had the right protocol and device matching the Remote Master file. I found that using a protocol search on the Lookup Tool site (accessible from the JP1 site).
> 
> 
> It's pretty daunting for a beginner, but quick and easy once you understand it.



What is the purpose of the pronto codes? Is it so you get your harmony to be able to control absolutely any function that you avr is capable of, not even just what is on the original remote? Also, I have an Onkyo txnr 1008, do you know if the Onkyo pronto are easy to get?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20312434
> 
> 
> for some weird reason i have this feeling that i'll find the 700 to be easier to use than the ONE. I could be wrong and this isn't about money either as both are comfortably within range.
> 
> 
> But i don't want to spend extra just because i can and don't want to go overkill with the ONE when i only have 4 devices to control at a time in either of my rooms.
> 
> 
> That being said a answer to this question should help me better picture which i might be more comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 1. If i'm controlling my projector, bluray player and avr.
> 
> 
> if currently i'm controlling the projector settings and i want to switch over to bluray player controls or avr controls..... What button/process will i have to do on a 700 vs. ONE ?
> 
> 
> The answer to above question should make it clear for me.



Aha! Your question seems to show that you're not thinking in the Harmony approach yet, a common occurrence. In your example you would be in the "Watch DVD" ACTIVITY (you can name it "Watch bluray" or anything you want).


When you are in that ACTIVITY, the volume controls will control the AVR. The Forward and Reverse buttons, the Pause and Stop buttons will control the blu-ray player. The Off button will turn them all off. In your everyday use there will be no such thing as "switch over" to a different device. That is what makes the Harmony so useful - and that is regardless of model.


On the rare occasions that you want to change some advanced setting on one of your Devices you would press the Device button on the Harmony and then choose the Device you want to control. The One will show you three Device names at a time - I'm not sure if the 700 will show you 2 or 3 at a time. When you pick a Device you will have access to all of the advanced settings for that Device. The One will show you 6 controls at a tome. The 700 will show you fewer.


You should rarely need to go to Device mode. If there is some setting that you do change regularly for some reason you can add that control to the Activity(s) where it is used so you don't have to go to Device mode for that anymore. It would show up on the LCD. but the One shows more commands at a time than the 700.


Hope that helps.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/20315007
> 
> 
> It's possible to add Pronto remote codes, which is what the Pioneer codes are, directly using the instructions found at this URL. I'm referring to the last post in this thread, second paragraph.
> 
> No need to call support, no need for a programmable remote other than your Harmony.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...lf/td-p/406224
> 
> 
> It works and is quite easy.



It works, but only for one code. If you do a second code, it overwrites the first.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20315089
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of the pronto codes? Is it so you get your harmony to be able to control absolutely any function that you avr is capable of, not even just what is on the original remote? Also, I have an Onkyo txnr 1008, do you know if the Onkyo pronto are easy to get?



Yes, that's the purpose. There are hundreds of onkyo codes which you can easily find. I may have posted some recently in the harmony forums or here. I don't remember. Happy hunting.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20315089
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of the pronto codes? Is it so you get your harmony to be able to control absolutely any function that you avr is capable of, not even just what is on the original remote? Also, I have an Onkyo txnr 1008, do you know if the Onkyo pronto are easy to get?



See my post #8460 two pages back as well as the post that it links to. Everything you need should be in that post. The Onkyo IR code spreadsheet I have attached there covers up to the 1007, which should be virtually identical to your 1008. Much of the code I extracted from the spreadsheet in the 876/886/906 text file should also apply.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> See my post #8460 two pages back as well as the post that it links to. Everything you need should be in that post. The Onkyo IR code spreadsheet I have attached there covers up to the 1007, which should be virtually identical to your 1008. Much of the code I extracted from the spreadsheet in the 876/886/906 text file should also apply.



Thanks a lot that's great. The link dosnt work but il try to find it. Does it explain how to program the pronto codes into the harmony also?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20315886
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot that's great. The link dosnt work but il try to find it. Does it explain how to program the pronto codes into the harmony also?



I checked the links in two different PC browsers and they seem to work fine, but for some reason the correct links do not appear in my AVS Android app.... in any case, the other post is #1021 in the Onkyo 886 thread (first post on page 35 - again, via browser - of the thread).


Yes, the thread explains how I got them added by Harmony CS.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the links in two different PC browsers and they seem to work fine, but for some reason the correct links do not appear in my AVS Android app.... in any case, the other post is #1021 in the Onkyo 886 thread (first post on page 35 - again, via browser - of the thread).
> 
> 
> Yes, the thread explains how I got them added by Harmony CS.



Thats what I'm using, my Android app, il check my pc, though.Thankyou very much for your time doing this, I appreciate it.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the links in two different PC browsers and they seem to work fine, but for some reason the correct links do not appear in my AVS Android app.... in any case, the other post is #1021 in the Onkyo 886 thread (first post on page 35 - again, via browser - of the thread).
> 
> 
> Yes, the thread explains how I got them added by Harmony CS.



Do you have any idea if these will work for the Onkyo txnr 1008? Also, when harmony adds them to your account, what exactly does that mean, what happens after you get them, are the pronto numbers just emailed to you or are they downloaded to your harmony app and you can just download them to your remote from there? How does that work? Again, thankyou.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20316460
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea if these will work for the Onkyo txnr 1008? Also, when harmony adds them to your account, what exactly does that mean, what happens after you get them, are the pronto numbers just emailed to you or are they downloaded to your harmony app and you can just download them to your remote from there? How does that work? Again, thankyou.



All Onkyo receivers share a common code set with just a few commands separating them. If you start with my text document, you can copy and paste the Pronto code from the spreadsheet any 1007/1008 specific commands that might be missing from my 876/886/906 specific code set. Conversely, you can delete any that do not apply to your model. The spreadsheet format makes it easy to see what commands are common across models, especially if you hide columns from extraneous models. Again, the differences should not be that great since my document covered 906 commands for network audio. As far as differences between the 1007 and 1008, I'm sure Onkyo has published a 2010 model year document, but I do not have it.


Once you edit the command set you want to add, just email it to Harmony CS and ask them to add the commands to your account and device. Typically, within 24 hours you will have the new commands available in your account so that you can assign them to a button on your remote just like any other command in the database.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20315563
> 
> 
> It works, but only for one code. If you do a second code, it overwrites the first.



It appears to be worse than that.


Yesterday, I added about 8 commands by learning them from a JP1 remote. After adding 1 code using this online method, all of the 8 JP1 codes I added are gone.


----------



## Danbyx

Hi all,



I realize this is a VERY general question, but I am finally replacing my 880 and am looking at the ONE and 1100. what should I REALLY be considering choosing these 2? ( other than size of course) was/are there any flaws in either that would make choosing easier. Thanks all.


Dan


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20316637
> 
> 
> It appears to be worse than that.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I added about 8 commands by learning them from a JP1 remote. After adding 1 code using this online method, all of the 8 JP1 codes I added are gone.



A few months ago I had a similar but even WORSE experience with the online tool... it blew away all of my locally learned and customer service entered Onkyo codes (which also show up as "learned from your remote as well). There were about a dozen locally learned codes and over 75 added via customer service and they were all gone, along with any button assignment that referred to them.


Fortunately, customer service graciously re-entered all of my codes within 24 hours and the rest took only a few minutes to relearn, so it wasn't the catastrophe that it initially seemed to be. Even the custom button assignments reappeared after the missing commands they relied on were reentered.


At the time I suspected - but was not 100% sure - that the online tool was the cause of the problem... but after seeing these related posts this weekend I think I can safely lay blame on the online analysis tool.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Danbyx* /forum/post/20316711
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is a VERY general question, but I am finally replacing my 880 and am looking at the ONE and 1100. what should I REALLY be considering choosing these 2? ( other than size of course) was/are there any flaws in either that would make choosing easier. Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Dan



Personal preference is always in play, but the 1100 is a non-starter for me because of the lack of sequence support as well as the inability to operate most of your functions by touch alone. The 1100 looks neat and has some wow factor because of its similarity to having a high-end Crestron or AMX touchpanel, but the One is a better remote for most people - even if you can afford the 1100.


----------



## Duck05

Being that this is the "One" thread and not the "1100" thread expect a "One" is better posture.


The "One" is better for heavy button users while the "1100" is more "showy" and does not justify the added cost.


It all depends on how you use your remote; coming from an 880 the One is the best choice.


----------



## Danbyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Being that this is the "One" thread and not the "1100" thread expect a "One" is better posture.
> 
> 
> The "One" is better for heavy button users while the "1100" is more "showy" and does not justify the added cost.
> 
> 
> It all depends on how you use your remote; coming from an 880 the One is the best choice.



Thanks guys,


Yeah, I posted in the 1100 thread as well just to get both takes, really appreciate it. I am starting to tip for the One as well. The 880 is ready for a dirt nap. I will be glad to part with it, what once was cutting edge is old and decrepit now......and I ALWAYS hated the tiny ( on the left and right of screen) buttons that were non responsive and tight.


Thanks again.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Personal preference is always in play, but the 1100 is a non-starter for me because of the lack of sequence support as well as the inability to operate most of your functions by touch alone. The 1100 looks neat and has some wow factor because of its similarity to having a high-end Crestron or AMX touchpanel, but the One is a better remote for most people - even if you can afford the 1100.



I have to agree. The 1100 looks nice but for me, the One is just more functional. Easy to use one handed for the majority of the time, but a nice touch screen for extra commands and channel icons. Still love it after 2+ years! I get the itch to upgrade lots of my HT components but not my remote! That says it all.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Danbyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> 
> Yeah, I posted in the 1100 thread as well just to get both takes, really appreciate it. I am starting to tip for the One as well. The 880 is ready for a dirt nap. I will be glad to part with it, what once was cutting edge is old and decrepit now......and I ALWAYS hated the tiny ( on the left and right of screen) buttons that were non responsive and tight.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Just out of curiosity what did the 1100 thread guys say why the 1100 was better than the one?


Also, to @Jcalabria, what is the online tool all about?


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All Onkyo receivers share a common code set with just a few commands separating them. If you start with my text document, you can copy and paste the Pronto code from the spreadsheet any 1007/1008 specific commands that might be missing from my 876/886/906 specific code set. Conversely, you can delete any that do not apply to your model. The spreadsheet format makes it easy to see what commands are common across models, especially if you hide columns from extraneous models. Again, the differences should not be that great since my document covered 906 commands for network audio. As far as differences between the 1007 and 1008, I'm sure Onkyo has published a 2010 model year document, but I do not have it.
> 
> 
> Once you edit the command set you want to add, just email it to Harmony CS and ask them to add the commands to your account and device. Typically, within 24 hours you will have the new commands available in your account so that you can assign them to a button on your remote just like any other command in the database.



I see, this is great. I havnt been able to check anything out yet. I will tnite when I get home. I've just had time to pop on avs a few times real quick. All this info is really going to help out. Thankyou.


----------



## Danbyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity what did the 1100 thread guys say why the 1100 was better than the one?
> 
> 
> Also, to @Jcalabria, what is the online tool all about?



Hey Joey,


Have not heard a peep from that side yet.......maybe that says it all







. Seriously though, far less of a user base as opposed to the one group. I think you guys summed up what I was thinking though and I am just about to grab the One I think. Big yellow signed store has a good online price this week, so its probably time to pull the trigger. One more question......any word on any new remote releases from logitech this year? Thanks again.



Dan


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20316779
> 
> 
> A few months ago I had a similar but even WORSE experience with the online tool... it blew away all of my locally learned and customer service entered Onkyo codes (which also show up as "learned from your remote as well). There were about a dozen locally learned codes and over 75 added via customer service and they were all gone, along with any button assignment that referred to them.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, customer service graciously re-entered all of my codes within 24 hours and the rest took only a few minutes to relearn, so it wasn't the catastrophe that it initially seemed to be. Even the custom button assignments reappeared after the missing commands they relied on were reentered.
> 
> 
> At the time I suspected - but was not 100% sure - that the online tool was the cause of the problem... but after seeing these related posts this weekend I think I can safely lay blame on the online analysis tool.



I sent an e-mail to customer service yesterday afternoon asking them to add three commands (I used your e-mail "go-by"). Today I got a response from them:

_"Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care about your Harmony remote. I understand that you wish to add missing codes to your account. I can certainly look into this for you. Due to the nature of this problem, I will forward this incident 110417-001597 to our next level of support. You will be contacted in 2-3 business days for further assistance on this matter. If you have any further questions, please feel free to reply to this email and we will get back to you shortly. Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care."_


Not encouraging...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20319416
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail to customer service yesterday afternoon asking them to add three commands (I used your e-mail "go-by"). Today I got a response from them:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care about your Harmony remote. I understand that you wish to add missing codes to your account. I can certainly look into this for you. Due to the nature of this problem, I will forward this incident 110417-001597 to our next level of support. You will be contacted in 2-3 business days for further assistance on this matter. If you have any further questions, please feel free to reply to this email and we will get back to you shortly. Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care."_
> 
> 
> Not encouraging...



Don't sweat it... I've received a similar Tier 1 response every time, including my recent correspondence requesting that everything be re-entered:
_Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care.


I understand that you want the codes to be added for your Onkyo Receiver. I am happy to assist you with this.


I would like to let you know that this requires further troubleshooting steps from the next level of technical support, as they have more available resources and tools needed in resolving this issue.


This email is to you to inform you that your case has been escalated to the next level of technical support and they will be contacting within the next 24 to 48 business hours.


If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email and we will get back to you shortly. Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care._

The Tier 2 response came _less than 30 minutes later_:
_Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care about your Universal Remotes


We are sorry to hear that you are missing some commands for the Onkyo receiver. We have added in the missing commands to your Onkyo on the Login Id: xxxxxx account. Please update and test the remote. If you have any further problems, please contact us back.


We hope you have found this helpful. If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email and we will get back to you shortly. Thank you once again for contacting Logitech Customer Care.

Regards,


Logitech Customer Care_
My initial request was made at 12:30pm... Tier 1 response was 9:48am the next morning. Tier 2 response was 10:13am... only 25 minutes later.


I know that others may have a different story to tell, but I have never had anything but A+ service from Harmony Customer Service.


----------



## archiguy

My Harmony One lost its bluetooth connection with the Logitech PS3 adapter last night so I've got to try to "re-pair" it again using the game controller. It's unfortunate that the Playstation will only recognize one bluetooth remote control at a time (that's not a game controller), otherwise I could use the PS3 remote control when something like this happens. Oh well.


What I thought I could do, because it seems logical, is teach the PS3 commands to my old URC MX-700 remote. After all, I reasoned, an IR command is an IR command kind of like aspirin is aspirin, right? If the Harmony remote sends it, the MX-700 ought to be able to learn it, right? Then I could use the MX-700 with the PS3 bluetooth adapter to control my PS3 and all will be good. Does anyone know if that's possible?


Because, frankly, after a few weeks of using the Harmony One, I've discovered that I actually like my old MX-700 better.







If I could use it to control my PS3, I could relegate the H-1 to back-up duty.


Anybody know if this is possible?


----------



## mikey00

I have the latest Harmony software 7.7.0 on my Windows 7 64 bit Sony Vaio all in one HD PC and also have Java updated to the latest version. I have an issue where I can't select items in pull down menus in the harmony software. It is almost like the software doesn't like my screen resoultion or wireless mouse resolution. I run loads of different software on this machine and the Harmony software is the first issue I have ever had. Any ideas?


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20294706
> 
> 
> hd_newbie,
> 
> 
> Maybe you've somehow turned off IR in your receiver. It's RF by default, so perhaps it reverted back if your box crashed at some point. Dig into the menus and make sure IR is turned on. FWIW, the "VIP-722" works perfectly for me on all my Dish boxes.
> 
> 
> I led you astray with IR confirm. I'd forgotten that the 922 remote is RF by default. So IR confirm would never have worked unless you had used another Dish remote that was IR.



I "kind of" fixed my problem. I want to provide a brief explanation as to how so other people can use.


Firstly when you are adding VIP 922, it is a mistake to add it as a Satellite/Top Box. In stead you need to go to Video Recorder Section and add it as PVR. Why it matters and why the equipment exists in different locations with different configurations is mind boggling.


Secondly when you add the equipment, Harmony asks you whether you have original remote or not. Here it is essential to answer this with "no". If you say "yes", no button will work since original remote is UHF only. When you answer it with a "no" then Harmony fills in the accurate commands for the most part. I said for the most part because one of the most frequently used buttons does not get communicated correctly. That is: Info. I find this very inconvenient as I use that button all the time. Until the command behind this button is fixed, I will literally need the original remote and Harmony side by side. I searched all over online and I found out that it is a common problem and all we can do is wait for Harmony to fix it. A question for all. If I call the technical support and pay the fee, can they fix the info button for me? If yes, I will be willing to do that.


On a different note, I also called the Dish Technical Support. Believe it or not their original stance is that VIP 922 does NOT support IR. When I told them I can use my Harmony One, the support person had to disappear for 15 minutes and then told me that that may be so, but they still don't support it and VIP 922 is RF only from a support perspective. So you pay for $200 extra and make 2 year contract in return for an inferior product in this aspect? Great service!


Hope this helps to anyone else dealing with VIP 922. Feel free to PM me also.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I "kind of" fixed my problem. I want to provide a brief explanation as to how so other people can use.
> 
> 
> Firstly when you are adding VIP 922, it is a mistake to add it as a Satellite/Top Box. In stead you need to go to Video Recorder Section and add it as PVR. Why it matters and why the equipment exists in different locations with different configurations is mind boggling.
> 
> 
> Secondly when you add the equipment, Harmony asks you whether you have original remote or not. Here it is essential to answer this with "no". If you say "yes", no button will work since original remote is UHF only. When you answer it with a "no" then Harmony fills in the accurate commands for the most part. I said for the most part because one of the most frequently used buttons does not get communicated correctly. That is: Info. I find this very inconvenient as I use that button all the time. Until the command behind this button is fixed, I will literally need the original remote and Harmony side by side. I searched all over online and I found out that it is a common problem and all we can do is wait for Harmony to fix it. A question for all. If I call the technical support and pay the fee, can they fix the info button for me? If yes, I will be willing to do that.
> 
> 
> On a different note, I also called the Dish Technical Support. Believe it or not their original stance is that VIP 922 does NOT support IR. When I told them I can use my Harmony One, the support person had to disappear for 15 minutes and then told me that that may be so, but they still don't support it and VIP 922 is RF only from a support perspective. So you pay for $200 extra and make 2 year contract in return for an inferior product in this aspect? Great service!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps to anyone else dealing with VIP 922. Feel free to PM me also.



I don't have a VIP 922, but I think that there are at least two things that you can try:

* If your original remote has IR mode, you can try to learn the missing/wrong buttons;

* mdavej above said that his 722 is working perfectly, so you can try to add 722 and see whether the IR codes are the same, or whether the missing/wrong ones work. If only some codes work, you can combine them to fix your issue. It is an ugly workaround, but might work.


Hope this helps.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20321895
> 
> 
> I don't have a VIP 922, but I think that there are at least two things that you can try:
> 
> * If your original remote has IR mode, you can try to learn the missing/wrong buttons;
> 
> * mdavej above said that his 722 is working perfectly, so you can try to add 722 and see whether the IR codes are the same, or whether the missing/wrong ones work. If only some codes work, you can combine them to fix your issue. It is an ugly workaround, but might work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Nope. Original remote is UHF only.


I tried going the 722 route. If I add 722, there are more missing buttons then before.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/20322141
> 
> 
> Nope. Original remote is UHF only.
> 
> 
> I tried going the 722 route. If I add 722, there are more missing buttons then before.



If the Info command you are missing in the 922 library happens to work in the 722 library, you can add BOTH devices to your activity and just assign the Info command from the 722 instead of the 922. Just make sure that if you add both model receivers to one activity that one of them (presumably the 722) should be set not to control power.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20322220
> 
> 
> If the Info command you are missing in the 922 library happens to work in the 722 library, you can add BOTH devices to your activity and just assign the Info command from the 722 instead of the 922. Just make sure that if you add both model receivers to one activity that one of them (presumably the 722) should be set not to control power.



Let me try


----------



## palmfish

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
Don't sweat it... I've received a similar Tier 1 response every time, including my recent correspondence requesting that everything be re-entered:_Thank you for contacting Logitech Customer Care._​
​
​_
They got it done today. Between your advice and examples, and mdavej's expert JP1 help, I have all the discrete commands I want now programmed into my H1. Thanks to both of you!_​


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *palmfish* 
They got it done today. Between your advice and examples, and mdavej's expert JP1 help, I have all the discrete commands I want now programmed into my H1. Thanks to both of you!
Glad everything worked out for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## CitznFish

quick question.


I set up my H1 with my DTV DVR and I set custom buttons for each of teh colored buttons. The red one comes up with the image of a red button ( cool!) but the yellow, green, and blue, only have text. I do not see any way to add the other color images.


Any idea how to do this?


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CitznFish* 
quick question.


I set up my H1 with my DTV DVR and I set custom buttons for each of teh colored buttons. The red one comes up with the image of a red button ( cool!) but the yellow, green, and blue, only have text. I do not see any way to add the other color images.


Any idea how to do this?
It depends solely on what Harmony has in their database for that device. Some devices have the color button images... most do not. For example, my Panasonic HDD/DVD recorder and S-A cable STB both have button images in their library, but my Panasonic BD player, Oppo BD player, Panasonic and Samsung TVs do not have them, even though they all have the color commands in standard the Harmony library for each device.


I tried to get creative by adding a device that had color button images and teaching it new IR commands from another device, but as soon as I ran the learning procedure the button images disappeared.










This is the first I've heard of a single device having only some and not others. Nothing that I know of that you can do (except complain).


----------



## CitznFish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20328111
> 
> 
> It depends solely on what Harmony has in their database for that device. Some devices have the color button images... most do not. For example, my Panasonic HDD/DVD recorder and S-A cable STB both have button images in their library, but my Panasonic BD player, Oppo BD player, Panasonic and Samsung TVs do not have them, even though they all have the color commands in standard the Harmony library for each device.
> 
> 
> I tried to get creative by adding a device that had color button images and teaching it new IR commands from another device, but as soon as I ran the learning procedure the button images disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard of a single device having only some and not others. Nothing that I know of that you can do (except complain).



Found the issue. I had put the color names in ALL CAPS so they weren't picked up. (thought it would be easier to read.. )



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Jim Miller

How is the H1 when used with TiVoHDXL? Any issues with usability vs the standard TiVo remote?


Thanks


Jim


----------



## joeydrunk

Here is a link to where you can download Excel documents for all recent Pronto codes and RS232 info for all major makes and models! Spread the wealth.

http://www.awe-europe.com/ir_232.html


----------



## rana_kirti

got only 4 devices to control... still cant make up my mind between ONE vs 700....


----------



## Olbi

Go in a store and look at them and feel them. Try "using" them. This might help to make a decision.


----------



## jfonzer

quick question-


i am planning to purchase this remote to control my cable box (scientific atlanta explorer 4250 HDC). while on "GUIDE", am i able to use the "page +" & "page -" controls? they are one of my most commonly used buttons. id rather skim through pages (4 channels) than each channel individually. i hope this makes sense. thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfonzer* /forum/post/20343638
> 
> 
> quick question-
> 
> 
> i am planning to purchase this remote to control my cable box (scientific atlanta explorer 4250 HDC). while on "GUIDE", am i able to use the "page +" & "page -" controls? they are one of my most commonly used buttons. id rather skim through pages (4 channels) than each channel individually. i hope this makes sense. thanks.



No problem... by default SA boxes have the Page + & - commands mapped to the large Arrow Up/Down button and it works just fine that way.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20335672
> 
> 
> got only 4 devices to control... still cant make up my mind between ONE vs 700....



You may find that it is helpful to have more than one 'device' per device. to simplify things. Like one 'device' for 16:9 enhanced DVD's and another 'device' for non-enhanced DVD's with the 'black bars', so it sets the TV 'zoom' along with selecting the device.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/20344967
> 
> 
> You may find that it is helpful to have more than one 'device' per device. to simplify things. Like one 'device' for 16:9 enhanced DVD's and another 'device' for non-enhanced DVD's with the 'black bars', so it sets the TV 'zoom' along with selecting the device.



I agree with your concept, but it would require multiple activities, not multiple devices. There are many situations that might prompt you to create multiple instances of similar (or virtually identical) activities. Your example is a good one... multiple audio configuration is another... you can even create multiple activities that differ only in Favorite Channel configuration (for different users, for example).


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20345041
> 
> 
> I agree with your concept, but it would require multiple activities, not multiple devices. There are many situations that might prompt you to create multiple instances of similar (or virtually identical) activities. Your example is a good one... multiple audio configuration is another... you can even create multiple activities that differ only in Favorite Channel configuration (for different users, for example).




Sorry, yes wrong concept - not more than one device per actual device but more than one activity per device. Make sure the remote can handle the total number of devices (with room to grow) + total number of activities you may need (with more room to grow).


When looking at devices, think about all the devices you might want to add (Apple TV or similar device, HTPC, etc) and give yourself room for expansion as you add new stuff in the future. Don't forget the unexpected things like suddenly needing to add an HDMI switch since you ran out of HDMI inputs.


----------



## Blue Rain

Just bought a new panny blu ray player model 210.


I set it with my H1 for dvd watching with TV no problem.


How can I get the bluray player to start up using the netflix input without having to enter netflix tab on remote after it starts up. I want the panny to start up using the netflix imput. ?


Thanks


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20322220
> 
> 
> If the Info command you are missing in the 922 library happens to work in the 722 library, you can add BOTH devices to your activity and just assign the Info command from the 722 instead of the 922. Just make sure that if you add both model receivers to one activity that one of them (presumably the 722) should be set not to control power.



It doesn't work in 722 either. I guess there are no other options, correct?


If I call support, can they fix it?


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a new panny blu ray player model 210.
> 
> 
> I set it with my H1 for dvd watching with TV no problem.
> 
> 
> How can I get the bluray player to start up using the netflix input without having to enter netflix tab on remote after it starts up. I want the panny to start up using the netflix imput. ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you re-run setup for your 'Watch DVD' activity, at the end of setup you will have three options - 'Yes', 'Yes but add control for other devices' and 'No'. If you choose the second option, you will be able to add an additional command to the start of the activity to send the 'Netflix' command to the Panny. You may need to add a delay prior to sending this command if the player needs extra time to power up.


----------



## rana_kirti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20335672
> 
> 
> got only 4 devices to control... still cant make up my mind between ONE vs 700....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20338222
> 
> 
> Go in a store and look at them and feel them. Try "using" them. This might help to make a decision.



guys kind of stuck in a in-decisive state of mind....


so i went to a store and felt both in my hands. they both seemed good. ofcourse at a store i couldnt compare them in operation.


so i went online to see videos of both 700 and ONE in operation and for sure the screen of the ONE looks very pretty and much more advanced with touch screen etc and the 700's screen looks fairly basic.


my situation is...


1. i have only 3 devices to control. ( projector, bluray, avr ) I dont see adding more deivces in my HT room.


so i see myself controlling only 3 devices in my HT room.


i can afford both but don't want to spend extra on the ONE just because i can. could use the saved money for other things in life.


Would going for ONE in my situation be "Overkill"....?



- and if i like using the 700 then i'll get another one for my bedroom where i have to control another 3 devices --> TV, AVR, Cable Box.


So i could then in that case use the single 700 between my HT room and bedroom or i find it inconvinient i could buy another 700 for the bedroom.


What do you guys suggest...?


Thanks


----------



## PJO1966

Get one of each, try them out in both rooms, and report back.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20348003
> 
> 
> If you re-run setup for your 'Watch DVD' activity, at the end of setup you will have three options - 'Yes', 'Yes but add control for other devices' and 'No'. If you choose the second option, you will be able to add an additional command to the start of the activity to send the 'Netflix' command to the Panny. You may need to add a delay prior to sending this command if the player needs extra time to power up.



Thanks a bunch I will give it a go


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20348756
> 
> 
> guys kind of stuck in a in-decisive state of mind....
> 
> 
> so i went to a store and felt both in my hands. they both seemed good. ofcourse at a store i couldnt compare them in operation.
> 
> 
> so i went online to see videos of both 700 and ONE in operation and for sure the screen of the ONE looks very pretty and much more advanced with touch screen etc and the 700's screen looks fairly basic.
> 
> 
> my situation is...
> 
> 
> 1. i have only 3 devices to control. ( projector, bluray, avr ) I dont see adding more deivces in my HT room.
> 
> 
> so i see myself controlling only 3 devices in my HT room.
> 
> 
> i can afford both but don't want to spend extra on the ONE just because i can. could use the saved money for other things in life.
> 
> 
> Would going for ONE in my situation be "Overkill"....?



You don't "need" any of the One's additional features (touchscreen, charging cradle, battery status indicator, etc.), so it boils down to a value call on your part. Based on your priorities and budget, are the added features worth an extra $60 to you?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20348756
> 
> 
> guys kind of stuck in a in-decisive state of mind....
> 
> 
> so i went to a store and felt both in my hands. they both seemed good. ofcourse at a store i couldnt compare them in operation.
> 
> 
> so i went online to see videos of both 700 and ONE in operation and for sure the screen of the ONE looks very pretty and much more advanced with touch screen etc and the 700's screen looks fairly basic.
> 
> 
> my situation is...
> 
> 
> 1. i have only 3 devices to control. ( projector, bluray, avr ) I dont see adding more deivces in my HT room.
> 
> 
> so i see myself controlling only 3 devices in my HT room.
> 
> 
> i can afford both but don't want to spend extra on the ONE just because i can. could use the saved money for other things in life.
> 
> 
> Would going for ONE in my situation be "Overkill"....?
> 
> 
> 
> - and if i like using the 700 then i'll get another one for my bedroom where i have to control another 3 devices --> TV, AVR, Cable Box.
> 
> 
> So i could then in that case use the single 700 between my HT room and bedroom or i find it inconvinient i could buy another 700 for the bedroom.
> 
> 
> What do you guys suggest...?
> 
> 
> Thanks



We find the "Favorites" to be one of the most valuable features on the Harmony remotes. On both our 880 and One we have icons for all of the channels that we normally watch. We have no idea what the actual channel numbers are. With the 880 and the One we get six channels per screen and we use two or three pages, although the first page is sufficient most of the time.


A friend stepped on their 880 badly enough to destroy it. Because Costco had 770's at a good price they replaced it with a 700. Things they don't like are the small screen which requires them to do more paging than with the bigger screens, and they don't like the charging cord either. The cradle on the newer mode/s was especially convenient with their young children and they always knew where the remote is.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20349579
> 
> 
> We find the "Favorites" to be one of the most valuable features on the Harmony remotes. On both our 880 and One we have icons for all of the channels that we normally watch. We have no idea what the actual channel numbers are.



My cable provider switches the channel assignments often enough that it's easier to consult their latest channel lineup printout than to keep up with the "Favorites."


----------



## Phrynichus

I am going to build a Home Theater PC. I already have a Harmony One, and I would like to connect it to my PC.


But I don't know how.


I presume I need to buy a dongle or USB connector, but I don't really know. I've never bought one before.


Advice, as well as links to what I need, would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/20351449
> 
> 
> I am going to build a Home Theater PC. I already have a Harmony One, and I would like to connect it to my PC.
> 
> 
> But I don't know how.
> 
> 
> I presume I need to buy a dongle or USB connector, but I don't really know. I've never bought one before.
> 
> 
> Advice, as well as links to what I need, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Do you mean that you want to use the Harmony to operate your Home Theater PC? If the PC comes with its own infrared remote, then the Harmony can replace it. Since you have a Harmony One, then you should have the USB cable for connecting it to a PC and programming it using the Logitech software, but the cable isn't used for operating the remote.


----------



## Phrynichus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/20351701
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you want to use the Harmony to operate your Home Theater PC? If the PC comes with its own infrared remote, then the Harmony can replace it. Since you have a Harmony One, then you should have the USB cable for connecting it to a PC and programming it using the Logitech software, but the cable isn't used for operating the remote.



I am building my HTPC myself. There is no remote coming with. I already own a Logitch Harmony One. Hence, I need a USB IR dongle I think, but I don't know. And I don't know which is a good one. Any ideas?


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am building my HTPC myself. There is no remote coming with. I already own a Logitch Harmony One. Hence, I need a USB IR dongle I think, but I don't know. And I don't know which is a good one. Any ideas?



Any USB infrared dongle will work. They are sold with a remote handset also, which you will not need to use as you can use the harmony with it instead. If you google 'Windows MCE Remote' you will find lots, all suitable.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am building my HTPC myself. There is no remote coming with. I already own a Logitch Harmony One. Hence, I need a USB IR dongle I think, but I don't know. And I don't know which is a good one. Any ideas?



Newegg has a cheap Roswell remote for around 15 on sale, otherwise, any cheap WMC Remote on eBay will work as long as it has the dongle.


----------



## rana_kirti

my view...


1. Charging cradle - no biggie

2. Touch Screen - dont care

3. Better Screen - doesn't matter

4. Better Looks - not important

5. 15 devices - i need to control only 3

6. Shows Channels - don't watch much tv


I guess the ONE shows 8 devices per page to 700's 4 and shows 6 options per page to 700's 4 options per page.


I feel the above mentioned advantages of the ONE do not seem like i really care for.


Also since i need to control only 3 devices it seems to me that the ONE might be an overkill and i might not even use a lot of features of the ONE besides i can the 700 can do pretty much all that a ONE can do... right ?


The price of the 700 is about half of that of ONE at this point in time on Amazon.


So i could essentially get 2 700's ( 1 for my HT & 1 for my bedroom ) for the price of a single ONE.




So guys i'm 99% there to place my order for the 700. But i have one final question....


Can anyone show me 5 or any no. of other "Major" features/advantages of the ONE over 700 or are their any "Major" things/functions/features which the ONE can do which the 700 cannot...??


Thanks for the support...


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* 
...

6. Shows Channels - don't watch much tv


Can anyone show me 5 or any no. of other "Major" features/advantages of the ONE over 700 or are their any "Major" things/functions/features which the ONE can do which the 700 cannot...??


Thanks for the support...








6 is incorrect. The 700 has favorite channels and custom icons as well. You've pretty much covered the other differences. The touch screen, cradle and 6 items per page are nice, but the biggest reason to choose the One over the 700 IMO is the device count. Since that and the other features are not issues for you, I think you'll be quite happy with the 700.


One bit of advice, if you get 700's, don't use MyHarmony.com to configure it like the quick start guide says. It's very basic and quite limited. Download the same standalone software that the One uses and you'll have many more advanced capabilities. It's easy to find on the Logitech web site.


When you get the remotes you'll need to create separate accounts for each. I like to use my name and the room, i.e., John_S_BR1, John_S_LR, etc. I also create a test account or two for experimentation.


Good luck.


----------



## r16hdj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti*
I guess the ONE shows 8 devices per page to 700's 4 and shows 6 options per page to 700's 4 options per page.
The ONE shows 3 Activities or 3 Devices or 6 Options per page.


----------



## Ghpr13

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* 
...The price of the 700 is about half of that of ONE at this point in time on Amazon.


So i could essentially get 2 700's ( 1 for my HT & 1 for my bedroom ) for the price of a single ONE.


So guys i'm 99% there to place my order for the 700. But i have one final question....
I think you have pretty much made up your mind that the 700 will fill your needs...One thing I learned back in the 70's, when buying A/V equipment, buy what you feel comfortable with in your price range and make sure you are satisfied with the purchase, cause there will always be something better out there...enjoy your 700s!


Ghpr13


----------



## Hotkey

I have a Macbook Pro and a Mac Mini in the same Home Theater room. I want to use the One to control PLEX Media Software on the Mac Mini but do NOTHING on the Macbook Pro. Right now it transmits to both and I get PLEX commands funtioning on the Mini BUT also get FrontRow starting on the Macbook and/or iTunes starting to play music. How do I get the Macbook to "ignore" the One?


----------



## neb26

you should be able to disable the ir receiver in the macbook pro so it will ignore the harmony one.


----------



## Hotkey

Quote:

Originally Posted by *neb26* 
you should be able to disable the ir receiver in the macbook pro so it will ignore the harmony one.
k thx - i look for that in settings!


----------



## jtbell

I currently have a 670, my second one. Both of those were preceded by a 676. The total time span has been about six years. On all of these, the directional "buttons" on the navigation ring in the center became erratic, especially for "down" and "left" which I use most often. It's now starting to happen on my current 670, so I'm considering replacing it after about 18 months.


It looks like my choice at Amazon is between a 620 from a third-party seller, and a One from Amazon. The 620 is about $40 cheaper, but if the One's buttons are more durable, that and its rechargability would tip the scales in its favor.


Have there been any common issues with buttons going wonky on the One? Any other durability issues?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtbell* /forum/post/20354113
> 
> 
> I currently have a 670, my second one. Both of those were preceded by a 676. The total time span has been about six years. On all of these, the directional "buttons" on the navigation ring in the center became erratic, especially for "down" and "left" which I use most often. It's now starting to happen on my current 670, so I'm considering replacing it after about 18 months.
> 
> 
> It looks like my choice at Amazon is between a 620 from a third-party seller, and a One from Amazon. The 620 is about $40 cheaper, but if the One's buttons are more durable, that and its rechargability would tip the scales in its favor.
> 
> 
> Have there been any common issues with buttons going wonky on the One? Any other durability issues?



I seem to remember one complaint about button graphics wearing on somebody's One, but it hasn't been a common complaint at all. Mine has been HEAVILY used for over two years and still looks brand new.


The common serious complaint has been batteries that swell to the point that they become difficult if not impossible to remove. A little swelling is considered normal... periodic physical checks of the battery should prevent it from ever becoming bad enough that you can't get the battery out. I strongly believe (but cannot give you absolute proof) that severe battery swelling is more likely to occur when the remote is always stored in the charging cradle, as opposed to only putting the remote in the cradle when the battery is nearly exhausted and removing it after it reaches a full charge.


The other somewhat common complaint is that the motion sensor becomes less sensitive as the remote gets older, requiring a good shake to illuminate the backlight. Even if this happens, just touching the touchscreen area will illuminate the remote (it does not send any commands when touched while its sleeping), so its not that big of a deal.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20354347
> 
> 
> The other somewhat common complaint is that the motion sensor becomes less sensitive as the remote gets older, requiring a good shake to illuminate the backlight.



Interesting. I just got off the phone with Logitech tech support because of this issue. The tech said that the loss of sensitivity is a battery problem. He suggested I swap batteries with another remote to see if this cured the problem. I have one from an old Harmony One that was retired due to a different issue. Haven't tried the swap yet.


Burt


----------



## rana_kirti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20353763
> 
> 
> 6 is incorrect. The 700 has favorite channels and custom icons as well. You've pretty much covered the other differences. The touch screen, cradle and 6 items per page are nice, but the biggest reason to choose the One over the 700 IMO is the device count. Since that and the other features are not issues for you, I think you'll be quite happy with the 700.
> 
> *One bit of advice, if you get 700's, don't use MyHarmony.com to configure it like the quick start guide says. It's very basic and quite limited. Download the same standalone software that the One uses and you'll have many more advanced capabilities. It's easy to find on the Logitech web site.*
> 
> 
> When you get the remotes you'll need to create separate accounts for each. I like to use my name and the room, i.e., John_S_BR1, John_S_LR, etc. I also create a test account or two for experimentation.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



thanks mdavej,


a few questions on the advice you gave...


1. so factory built the 700 comes with no software...? and i can choose to install either the 700 or the ONE's software onto my 700...?


2. Or does it come factory fit with a software and i'll have to flash it to use the ONE's software...?


3. Can u expand on the *"Download the same standalone software that the One uses and you'll have many more advanced capabilities"* ( Can i install the ONE software onto the 700... ? )


4. there seem to be 2 different software from this link...

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/447/7572 


this is so confusing.....


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mdavej,
> 
> 
> a few questions on the advice you gave...
> 
> 
> 1. so factory built the 700 comes with no software...? and i can choose to install either the 700 or the ONE's software onto my 700...?
> 
> 
> 2. Or does it come factory fit with a software and i'll have to flash it to use the ONE's software...?
> 
> 
> 3. Can u expand on the "Download the same standalone software that the One uses and you'll have many more advanced capabilities" ( Can i install the ONE software onto the 700... ? )
> 
> 
> 4. there seem to be 2 different software from this link...
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/447/7572
> 
> 
> this is so confusing.....



I think you are confusing 'Software' with 'Firmware'.


The firmware is built into the remote already. The correct version will already be on the remote you choose to buy. You do not need to worry about this at all.


The software comes in two versions. 'Logitech Harmony Software' and 'MyHarmony'. These are the only two programs and each will work with either remote. The difference being is that the MyHarmony software is a cut down version with many of the features missing.


Whatever remote you buy, just download the 'Logitech Harmony Software' and use that one to set up the remote.


To clarify your question 3. you don't actually install ANY software onto the remote. You are installing it onto your PC which then allows you to configure the remote. The software is the same for all Harmony remotes. Whichever remote you buy, it's the same software. You just have a choice between 2 programs to use on your PC to program it.


----------



## rana_kirti

Thanks for the clarification.


are you sure the software reunions the same regardless of the remote...? O went to the logitech support website and they have separate downloads for software for both ONE and 700 and other models too...


----------



## jtbell

The different models have slightly different sets of physical buttons, so the software has to be slightly different for each. The software works the same way for each version, except for those differences in the buttons.


For example, a particular function may be mapped (by default) to a physical button on one model, and to a "soft button" (on the LCD screen) on another.


The full-featured version of the software allows you to re-configure the mapping between buttons and functions almost completely, by the way. You're not constrained by the default configuration.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> are you sure the software reunions the same regardless of the remote...? O went to the logitech support website and they have separate downloads for software for both ONE and 700 and other models too...



Was convinced they were the same so I've just powered up the pc and paid a visit to the Logitech site. Whatever remote I choose, the download I'm offered is 'LogitechHarmonyRemote7.7.0-WIN-x86.exe'. Therefore, different remotes = same software.


Also, I'm now on my fourth different Harmony remote model and have never needed to download a different version of the software for a new remote. Therefore, different remotes = same software.


----------



## rana_kirti

awesome... thanks to all for the support and help in making me reach a decision. You guys have been wonderful answering all my queries....










I decided to get the 700. will use it to control my HT ( 3 devices ) and my bedroom ( 3 devices ).


If need be and if I don't enjoy carrying the same remote from one room to another or if there is a jump in my no. of devices I'll get another 700.


Thanks


----------



## r16hdj

You're welcome. Just remember if you need any setup advice, we're always here


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/20355354
> 
> 
> Interesting. I just got off the phone with Logitech tech support because of this issue. The tech said that the loss of sensitivity is a battery problem. He suggested I swap batteries with another remote to see if this cured the problem. I have one from an old Harmony One that was retired due to a different issue. Haven't tried the swap yet.
> 
> 
> Burt



I seriously doubt it is a battery problem. Going to a fresh battery made no difference in mine. What DID make a difference temporarily was rinsing it out (after having a coke spill on it). After cleaning it out and letting it fully dry, the motion sensor was back to 'like new' for a couple of weeks before it starting acting up again.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/20354051
> 
> 
> k thx - i look for that in settings!




http://imgur.com/o1NQt.png%5B/IMG%5D



It is in System Prefs under Security.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/20357642
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it is a battery problem. Going to a fresh battery made no difference in mine. What DID make a difference temporarily was rinsing it out (after having a coke spill on it). After cleaning it out and letting it fully dry, the motion sensor was back to 'like new' for a couple of weeks before it starting acting up again.



I do not believe it is battery related, either. Crazy as it may seem, I get consistent seasonal variations with mine. It works fine during the summer months, then gradually gets worse in the fall until it barely works over the winter. Then it gets better in the spring and returns to normal sensitivity in the summer. Mine is in its third year and I am going through this cycle for the second time now (it was OK year-round during the first year). I'm not sure why this happens as my home is heated and air conditioned and doesn't vary that much in temp or humidity year round.


----------



## jtbell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20357173
> 
> 
> Whatever remote I choose, the download I'm offered is 'LogitechHarmonyRemote7.7.0-WIN-x86.exe'. Therefore, different remotes = same software.



OK, I'll buy that. I've been using 670s long enough that I don't remember whether I had to change software when I switched from my original 676. So either at some point when you're setting up the software you have to tell it which model you're using, or else it detects the model when you connect it via USB.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtbell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> or else it detects the model when you connect it via USB.



Yep, that's it. Detected when plugged in. Also, from within the software there's the option to 'Replace Remote' when you buy a new one.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej*
...

When you get the remotes you'll need to create separate accounts for each. I like to use my name and the room, i.e., John_S_BR1, John_S_LR, etc. I also create a test account or two for experimentation

...
Is it possible to have two accounts with one remote? It doesn't make a lot of sense for normal use, but it would be great for testing purposes!


----------



## balpers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BartMan01* 
I seriously doubt it is a battery problem. Going to a fresh battery made no difference in mine. What DID make a difference temporarily was rinsing it out (after having a coke spill on it). After cleaning it out and letting it fully dry, the motion sensor was back to 'like new' for a couple of weeks before it starting acting up again.
You're right. Tried it tonight. Didn't do a thing. (Should I go spill coke on it for the next step?







Nevermind.)


Fortunately, I'm still under warranty. The tech seemed amenable to sending out a new one.


Cheers,


Burt


----------



## balpers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
I do not believe it is battery related, either. Crazy as it may seem, I get consistent seasonal variations with mine. It works fine during the summer months, then gradually gets worse in the fall until it barely works over the winter. Then it gets better in the spring and returns to normal sensitivity in the summer. Mine is in its third year and I am going through this cycle for the second time now (it was OK year-round during the first year). I'm not sure why this happens as my home is heated and air conditioned and doesn't vary that much in temp or humidity year round.
The only solution is to move to Arizona. Arizona? ... nevermind.


Burt


----------



## hd_newbie

Can Harmony learn from a UHF-only remote if you put a UHF to IR converter in between?

I am intending to try one of those, but wanted to check if there is a hole in my thinking before I buy one.


----------



## gmanhdtv

Recently installed a new projector and I am looking for the easiest and safest way to update my Harmony One. I have quite a few custom soft keys on the remote for projector related activities, which I do not want to re-do!


I know Harmony would say to add the new device and delete the old device, but what will happen to all custom buttons under activities as well as devices???


Your input is appreciated.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can Harmony learn from a UHF-only remote if you put a UHF to IR converter in between?
> 
> I am intending to try one of those, but wanted to check if there is a hole in my thinking before I buy one.



If the original remote is UHF only, then the Harmony won't be able to send commands to the device whatever you program into it.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_newbie* /forum/post/20371402
> 
> 
> Can Harmony learn from a UHF-only remote if you put a UHF to IR converter in between?
> 
> I am intending to try one of those, but wanted to check if there is a hole in my thinking before I buy one.



Please describe in detail (model numbers) what UHF device and IR converter you intend to use. Any learning remote certainly has the potential to learn the signal output from an IR blaster. But I've never heard of a scenario like you've described, in which there exists a UHF only remote that controls an IR only device via an IR converter. In those cases, it's usually RF the whole way (i.e., Dish or DirecTV). If not, the original remote usually can send IR as well. I know the Dish 922 remote can't, but it uses the same IR codes as the 722 which are already in most universal remote databases.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/20371417
> 
> 
> Recently installed a new projector and I am looking for the easiest and safest way to update my Harmony One. I have quite a few custom soft keys on the remote for projector related activities, which I do not want to re-do!
> 
> 
> I know Harmony would say to add the new device and delete the old device, but what will happen to all custom buttons under activities as well as devices???
> 
> 
> Your input is appreciated.



Sorry, you will have to re-do your custom keys. There's no way around it. I feel your pain. Custom keys are the most time consuming part of harmony programming. They don't make it easy either with all those stupid arrows.


----------



## hd_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20372801
> 
> 
> Please describe in detail (model numbers) what UHF device and IR converter you intend to use. Any learning remote certainly has the potential to learn the signal output from an IR blaster. But I've never heard of a scenario like you've described, in which there exists a UHF only remote that controls an IR only device via an IR converter. In those cases, it's usually RF the whole way (i.e., Dish or DirecTV). If not, the original remote usually can send IR as well. I know the Dish 922 remote can't, but it uses the same IR codes as the 722 which are already in most universal remote databases.



I am using Dish VIP 922. If you look a few posts back, you will see the origin of my problem. 722 codes work for some buttons but not all. I was able to make it work by adding VIP 922 as PVR and skipping the Re-confirm Infrared section. When you do that almost all button codes come correctly with the exception of 3 buttons, one of which being "info" button. I use info button a lot, so it is a pain. So I am looking for a way to teach info command to One. Then I came up with this idea of having a converter.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20372801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you will have to re-do your custom keys. There's no way around it. I feel your pain. Custom keys are the most time consuming part of harmony programming. They don't make it easy either with all those stupid arrows.



Actually it was painless to update projector. I simply changed the device name and manually learned the buttons needed!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/20373685
> 
> 
> Actually it was painless to update projector. I simply changed the device name and manually learned the buttons needed!



Well, that's certainly an option I've resorted to many times myself. My new blu-ray player had about 5 commands the old one didn't. So with learning and a little tweaking, I was back in business in about 5 minutes. It helps a lot if the old and new devices are somewhat similar. You're still looking at learning in the neighborhood of 40 commands to get every one for a typical device that shares no codes in common with the old device.


----------



## gmanhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20374006
> 
> 
> Well, that's certainly an option I've resorted to many times myself. My new blu-ray player had about 5 commands the old one didn't. So with learning and a little tweaking, I was back in business in about 5 minutes. It helps a lot if the old and new devices are somewhat similar. You're still looking at learning in the neighborhood of 40 commands to get every one for a typical device that shares no codes in common with the old device.



Yes adding the full commands for the device would be a pain. All I want the Harmony to do is turn the projector on and off, as this keeps others from messing with the projector! I have the original remote in a safe place if needed.










Thanks,


Glenn


----------



## Vlad2010

Just got a Logitech Harmony configured with my HTPC with 2 IR Sensors (Internal IMON IR and the Chinavision CVSB-983. Still having delays when pressing keys. No randoms or repeats, just delays. Have been messing with settings a lot (as described in this thread) and no help. Any suggestions?


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vlad2010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got a Logitech Harmony configured with my HTPC with 2 IR Sensors (Internal IMON IR and the Chinavision CVSB-983. Still having delays when pressing keys. No randoms or repeats, just delays. Have been messing with settings a lot (as described in this thread) and no help. Any suggestions?



Try positioning the ir receiver so the light from the tv does not affect it. That was my problem with a plasma!


----------



## Vlad2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/20390718
> 
> 
> Try positioning the ir receiver so the light from the tv does not affect it. That was my problem with a plasma!



Its on the side of the TV so I don't think it would be affected by the light from the TV? Maybe from my light in the middle of the room?


Also the regular remote works fine with it and responds very quickly.


----------



## EvanVanVan

I tried to search the thread but didn't find much, I don't think "3D" is a long enough search term...


Has anyone come up with an efficient way of mapping the buttons for 3D mode(on a Samsung in particular but I'm guess they're all the same)? I'm looking to map a 3D button, left and right keys, and a return/exit button? My first page of touch screen buttons is used, and I've added those buttons to the 2nd page but kind of think its a pain in the neck to switch to...


My left, right and ok buttons are already mapped to control my PVR...But I've tried creating new sequences that control both my PVR and TV. For instance, the left arrow on the H1, sends the left key for the PVR then (after a 100 ms inter-device delay) sends a left key for my TV...So it controls left for either device and only works for which ever menu is open, otherwise the key is basically ignored...But this creates a huge amount of lagg when scrolling through the TV listings, or trying to press any combination of the "universal keys" (left, right, ok, and exit)...I tried setting the inter-device delay to 0, but it really didn't seem to have any effect, it still took a long time to send commands to both devices at once...


Right now I've got the 3D button set to + (next to 0) on the H1, which is fine cause it used to only toggle captions on my PVR which I never used...


Anyone come up with better solutions?


Thanks


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/20357642
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it is a battery problem. Going to a fresh battery made no difference in mine. What DID make a difference temporarily was rinsing it out (after having a coke spill on it). After cleaning it out and letting it fully dry, the motion sensor was back to 'like new' for a couple of weeks before it starting acting up again.



Just thought I would follow up on this issue. You were right. Swapping batteries made no difference. Called Logitech again and they tried a firmware update. I lived with it for a few days and decided that didn't help either. A very nice CSR is sending out a new unit.


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvanVanVan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to search the thread but didn't find much, I don't think "3D" is a long enough search term...
> 
> 
> Has anyone come up with an efficient way of mapping the buttons for 3D mode(on a Samsung in particular but I'm guess they're all the same)? I'm looking to map a 3D button, left and right keys, and a return/exit button? My first page of touch screen buttons is used, and I've added those buttons to the 2nd page but kind of think its a pain in the neck to switch to...
> 
> 
> My left, right and ok buttons are already mapped to control my PVR...But I've tried creating new sequences that control both my PVR and TV. For instance, the left arrow on the H1, sends the left key for the PVR then (after a 100 ms inter-device delay) sends a left key for my TV...So it controls left for either device and only works for which ever menu is open, otherwise the key is basically ignored...But this creates a huge amount of lagg when scrolling through the TV listings, or trying to press any combination of the "universal keys" (left, right, ok, and exit)...I tried setting the inter-device delay to 0, but it really didn't seem to have any effect, it still took a long time to send commands to both devices at once...
> 
> 
> Right now I've got the 3D button set to + (next to 0) on the H1, which is fine cause it used to only toggle captions on my PVR which I never used...
> 
> 
> Anyone come up with better solutions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



In your 'Watch Bluray' activity or whichever it is you wish to toggle 3D, choose the customise buttons option, and then 'New Sequence'. You will need to create two sequences containing the relevant commands to set 3D on the TV. Call one 3Don and the other 3Doff. On needs to contain (I think, for SBS mode) the following commands : 3D, select, right, select. And off is just : 3D, select. Then, map these sequences to any button (or the touchscreen). You will probably find that you will need to set the inter-key delay for the TV device to about 1000. I also have a Samsung and this works perfectly.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvanVanVan* /forum/post/20394281
> 
> 
> I tried to search the thread but didn't find much, I don't think "3D" is a long enough search term...
> 
> 
> Has anyone come up with an efficient way of mapping the buttons for 3D mode(on a Samsung in particular but I'm guess they're all the same)? I'm looking to map a 3D button, left and right keys, and a return/exit button? My first page of touch screen buttons is used, and I've added those buttons to the 2nd page but kind of think its a pain in the neck to switch to...
> 
> 
> My left, right and ok buttons are already mapped to control my PVR...But I've tried creating new sequences that control both my PVR and TV. For instance, the left arrow on the H1, sends the left key for the PVR then (after a 100 ms inter-device delay) sends a left key for my TV...So it controls left for either device and only works for which ever menu is open, otherwise the key is basically ignored...But this creates a huge amount of lagg when scrolling through the TV listings, or trying to press any combination of the "universal keys" (left, right, ok, and exit)...I tried setting the inter-device delay to 0, but it really didn't seem to have any effect, it still took a long time to send commands to both devices at once...
> 
> 
> Right now I've got the 3D button set to + (next to 0) on the H1, which is fine cause it used to only toggle captions on my PVR which I never used...
> 
> 
> Anyone come up with better solutions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't have any problem using multiple pages, and have a page for the discrete menu controls for the TV, including the 3D, probably similar to yours, as part of my main Watch TV activity.


But I also have two sequences for my Samsung that you might want to try, 3D ON and 3D OFF. These take care of most of the times when 3D doesn't start automatically, so I don't need to use the discrete buttons very much. I'm using default inter-key delays.


The 3D ON sequence is: 3D, Select, DirectionRight, Select.

For 3D OFF, it's: 3D, Select.


----------



## EvanVanVan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r16hdj* /forum/post/20395817
> 
> 
> In your 'Watch Bluray' activity or whichever it is you wish to toggle 3D, choose the customise buttons option, and then 'New Sequence'. You will need to create two sequences containing the relevant commands to set 3D on the TV. Call one 3Don and the other 3Doff. On needs to contain (I think, for SBS mode) the following commands : 3D, select, right, select. And off is just : 3D, select. Then, map these sequences to any button (or the touchscreen). You will probably find that you will need to set the inter-key delay for the TV device to about 1000. I also have a Samsung and this works perfectly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/20395992
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem using multiple pages, and have a page for the discrete menu controls for the TV, including the 3D, probably similar to yours, as part of my main Watch TV activity.
> 
> 
> But I also have two sequences for my Samsung that you might want to try, 3D ON and 3D OFF. These take care of most of the times when 3D doesn't start automatically, so I don't need to use the discrete buttons very much. I'm using default inter-key delays.
> 
> 
> The 3D ON sequence is: 3D, Select, DirectionRight, Select.
> 
> For 3D OFF, it's: 3D, Select.



I like the idea of a single button/sequence to turn 3D on and 3d off, but it seems like both of your sequences would cause problems. On my TV (pn51d7000) when I select a 3d mode it stays on that selection even after I toggle on/off the 3d mode again...for instance if I had a "3d On" function that did 3d, right, select, and choose SBS...After pressing 3D off, and again pressing 3D On it wouldn't choose SBS, it would move over right once again and select top/bottom...so toggling 3d on/off could take 6 or 7 button presses to get back to the original selection of SBS


----------



## r16hdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvanVanVan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a single button/sequence to turn 3D on and 3d off, but it seems like both of your sequences would cause problems. On my TV (pn51d7000) when I select a 3d mode it stays on that selection even after I toggle on/off the 3d mode again...for instance if I had a "3d On" function that did 3d, right, select, and choose SBS...After pressing 3D off, and again pressing 3D On it wouldn't choose SBS, it would move over right once again and select top/bottom...so toggling 3d on/off could take 6 or 7 button presses to get back to the original selection of SBS



Do you only use SBS? if so, just have 3D on as 3D, select, select.


----------



## EvanVanVan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *r16hdj* 
Do you only use SBS? if so, just have 3D on as 3D, select, select.
Yeah that was just a for instance, I use SBS most of the time, and then Top/bottom for ESPN 3D sometimes, and the novelty of 2d->3d wore off pretty quick...but I would like to make it easy to choose any of the modes


----------



## Jim Miller

Just received and programmed up my H1 for a "Watch TV" activity and really like it! I'm sure I'll be back with questions.


Jim


----------



## SoundsGood

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jim Miller* 
Just received and programmed up my H1 for a "Watch TV" activity...
You've only just begun...


----------



## Jim Miller

My TiVo will leave the stack as soon as we exhaust the recorded shows on it. The stack will then consist of just the Denon and my freshly minted HTPC with a Ceton card in it. Of course there's the TV but it's just a monitor at this point.


I've got some testing to do this weekend then I'll get a Comcast cablecard installed in the Ceton. Once that's all good the TiVo will be exiled to daughter's bedroom until she becomes comfortable with 7MC.


Jim


----------



## webteck

After many months of careful research I have assembled a new entertainment system that includes a 42" Visio LCD/LED TV, a Philips Blu ray player/surround sound, Roku XDS box, Panasonic 5 disc DVD player, Philips DVD/Divx player, DirecTV receiver, an old Orion VCR and X10 IR543 controller. To unite this system I chose the Harmony One remote. This is my first Harmony remote. It just arrived 3 days ago so I am still learning how to use it and will have many questions for all of you experienced owners I am sure.


Q1- I would like to be able to press the Watch A DVD button on the screen and have another screen pop up showing all my available DVD players from which I can choose the one I want. How do I set the Harmony up to do that?


Q2- I would like to add a screen to say Watch A Movie and then a screen pop up showing all my DVD players and the Roku box as available choices. (Note: The Philips DVD/Divx player has a 500 GB external drive attached with movies and music on it.)


Any ideas of how to accomplish my goals would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Tommy


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webteck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After many months of careful research I have assembled a new entertainment system that includes a 42" Visio LCD/LED TV, a Philips Blu ray player/surround sound, Roku XDS box, Panasonic 5 disc DVD player, Philips DVD/Divx player, DirecTV receiver, an old Orion VCR and X10 IR543 controller. To unite this system I chose the Harmony One remote. This is my first Harmony remote. It just arrived 3 days ago so I am still learning how to use it and will have many questions for all of you experienced owners I am sure.
> 
> 
> Q1- I would like to be able to press the Watch A DVD button on the screen and have another screen pop up showing all my available DVD players from which I can choose the one I want. How do I set the Harmony up to do that?
> 
> 
> Q2- I would like to add a screen to say Watch A Movie and then a screen pop up showing all my DVD players and the Roku box as available choices. (Note: The Philips DVD/Divx player has a 500 GB external drive attached with movies and music on it.)
> 
> 
> Any ideas of how to accomplish my goals would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Tommy



Good luck. I have two bluray players and a cd/DVD/SACD player. It was easy to set up separate "watch movie on..." activities for each player. I don't think you can program popup branching.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I have two bluray players and a cd/DVD/SACD player. It was easy to set up separate "watch movie on..." activities for each player. I don't think you can program popup branching.



Q3: Why not use your bluray player (which plays DVDs) and get rid of the various DVD players? Seems like needless duplication of functions.


----------



## ryansebiz

Is it possible to add the new Roku Instant Replay under my customized buttons. I don't have the new remote so I can't manually map it and I don't see anything like "Instant Replay" in the Harmony software's dropdown options.


Edit: Found the answer


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webteck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After many months of careful research I have assembled a new entertainment system that includes a 42" Visio LCD/LED TV, a Philips Blu ray player/surround sound, Roku XDS box, Panasonic 5 disc DVD player, Philips DVD/Divx player, DirecTV receiver, an old Orion VCR and X10 IR543 controller. To unite this system I chose the Harmony One remote. This is my first Harmony remote. It just arrived 3 days ago so I am still learning how to use it and will have many questions for all of you experienced owners I am sure.
> 
> 
> Q1- I would like to be able to press the Watch A DVD button on the screen and have another screen pop up showing all my available DVD players from which I can choose the one I want. How do I set the Harmony up to do that?
> 
> 
> Q2- I would like to add a screen to say Watch A Movie and then a screen pop up showing all my DVD players and the Roku box as available choices. (Note: The Philips DVD/Divx player has a 500 GB external drive attached with movies and music on it.)
> 
> 
> Any ideas of how to accomplish my goals would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Tommy



Welcome to the club!










All Harmony remotes are "activity based", not "device based" and you will have to setup different activities for all the different uses (activities) of your HT. Here is my take on your questions:


Q1: I assume that there is a specific reason you have a BDP and 2 DVD players. For example, I have a BDP, which gets used for all Blue-ray disks, all CDs and all Region 1 DVDs; I also have a DVD player that is used for all DivX disks/USB and for all non-Region 1 DVDs as well as for all PAL DVDs and I have 3 related activities: "Watch Blue-ray/DVD" (uses BDP, AVR and TV) "Music from CD" (BDP and AVR, but doesn't need the TV) and "Watch DVD/DivX" (DVD, AVR and TV). You should create similar activities for you different uses.


Q2: Same as Q1 - You should create similar activities for you different uses: "Watch Roku", "Watch DVD", "Watch DivX" and "Play music", for example.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Duck05

Olbi is correct; the Harmony software is "activity" based so what you are asking to do is not how it works. You need an activity for each device that you want to use at a time. Switching among the activities (say, from the BD player to another DVD player) is not that time consuming to setup and initiate.


I have a BD player, a DVD carousal, 2 DVRs, a Moxi, and a Roku each with their own activity to engage them....(plus a few others...).


----------



## tbraden32

First post in this thread because I have just ordered a One. Should be here early next week. Kinda excited...!


Anyways, I'm using this to control my Pioneer SC-07 AVR, Toshiba TV, Samsung cable box, and my HTPC. I know I need some sort of receiver for the HTPC, but was wondering if the USB things that I already have for my Logitech mouse and keyboard would work?? Or do I need a WMC remote with receiver adapter?


Tried a search but iPhone app sucks for that.


Thoughts?


----------



## Duck05

H1 is an "IR" remote - infrared.


----------



## Ghpr13

I've had a "One" for a few months now, and as most "One" owners, I'm still learning and tweaking.

I do have a question that I thought you members could help me with. I have an activity set up to "Watch Dish (TV)" and an activity to "Watch DVD". Now, after I'm done watching a DVD and I want to go back to watching TV, do I need to press the main "Off" button on the "One", or can I just press "Watch Dish"?

I'm still learning and adjusting my commands for the "One", so I wanted this threads input on that.


Thanks,

Ghpr13


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/20411058
> 
> 
> I've had a "One" for a few months now, and as most "One" owners, I'm still learning and tweaking.
> 
> I do have a question that I thought you members could help me with. I have an activity set up to "Watch Dish (TV)" and an activity to "Watch DVD". Now, after I'm done watching a DVD and I want to go back to watching TV, do I need to press the main "Off" button on the "One", or can I just press "Watch Dish"?
> 
> I'm still learning and adjusting my commands for the "One", so I wanted this threads input on that.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ghpr13



No OFF needed. That's the beauty of of One; it knows what's on and off and how to get from activity to activity.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a "One" for a few months now, and as most "One" owners, I'm still learning and tweaking.
> 
> I do have a question that I thought you members could help me with. I have an activity set up to "Watch Dish (TV)" and an activity to "Watch DVD". Now, after I'm done watching a DVD and I want to go back to watching TV, do I need to press the main "Off" button on the "One", or can I just press "Watch Dish"?
> 
> I'm still learning and adjusting my commands for the "One", so I wanted this threads input on that.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ghpr13



Sometimes, when watching a DVD, you might want to pause your movie, check something on TV, and then go back to the DVD. To do that without shutting down your DVD player, select "Leave unused devices on" (or wording similar to that) in your Activity setup. I don't remember exactly where it is since I don't have the software in front of me right now. I select this for all of my activities so that I can go back and forth without devices powering down every time a switch an activity. Then, when you are completely done, pressing the "off" button will shut down all of the devices you have been using.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20411887
> 
> 
> Sometimes, when watching a DVD, you might want to pause your movie, check something on TV, and then go back to the DVD. To do that without shutting down your DVD player, select "Leave unused devices on" (or wording similar to that) in your Activity setup. I don't remember exactly where it is since I don't have the software in front of me right now. I select this for all of my activities so that I can go back and forth without devices powering down every time a switch an activity. Then, when you are completely done, pressing the "off" button will shut down all of the devices you have been using.



If the OP goes that route, a Pause command should be added into the Watch DVD shutdown command list, otherwise the disc player will keep playing instead of pausing at the correct spot when they leave for the alternate activity. The Pause command will be harmless if/when they do a "real" shutdown that causes a PowerOff command to follow the Pause.


----------



## webteck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20409376
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Harmony remotes are "activity based", not "device based" and you will have to setup different activities for all the different uses (activities) of your HT. Here is my take on your questions:
> 
> 
> Q1: I assume that there is a specific reason you have a BDP and 2 DVD players. For example, I have a BDP, which gets used for all Blue-ray disks, all CDs and all Region 1 DVDs; I also have a DVD player that is used for all DivX disks/USB and for all non-Region 1 DVDs as well as for all PAL DVDs and I have 3 related activities: "Watch Blue-ray/DVD" (uses BDP, AVR and TV) "Music from CD" (BDP and AVR, but doesn't need the TV) and "Watch DVD/DivX" (DVD, AVR and TV). You should create similar activities for you different uses.
> 
> 
> Q2: Same as Q1 - You should create similar activities for you different uses: "Watch Roku", "Watch DVD", "Watch DivX" and "Play music", for example.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes Olbi and others who asked why I have a BD player and other DVD/CD players hooked up. The reason is because I am disabled with Multiple Sclerosis and it is difficult for me to change DVD/CD's when one is finished. With this setup I can have an entire day's entertainment loaded in the morning before my wife leaves for her day and I simply switch devices as I finish a program and move to a new device with a recorded TV program or movie. The Harmony One sees to it that I am never bored. Thank you for your ideas and suggestions.


Tommy


----------



## ScottyA

Recently bought a Harmony One for my dad for his birthday. I have the same remote. He has an old Harmon Kardon AVR 300. Has a Denon DVD 1910, Dish Network Sat receiver and XBOX 360. Each video input is ran directly to the display (JVC 1080P) and the audio from each device is ran into the HK AVR300 through Optical or Coaxial cables. For Sat the HK AVR300 has to be set to Video 1, Optical 1 and for the Denon DVD1910 the HK AVR 300 has to be set to Video 2, Coaxial 1.


When setting up the Harmony One, it did not address the digital input for sound, so when I select Watch TV everything works except the receiver does not set the digital input to Optical 1. When I select Watch DVD everything works except receiver does not set digital input to Coaxial 1. The receiver switches to Video 1 for Sat and Video 2 for DVD, but digital input does not switch.


Is there a way to fix this problem? It is a very old receiver, but a good one. My dad does not want to spend the extra money for a new receiver.


Hope this is not too confusing, but I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20411069
> 
> 
> No OFF needed. That's the beauty of of One; it knows what's on and off and how to get from activity to activity.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20411887
> 
> 
> Sometimes, when watching a DVD, you might want to pause your movie, check something on TV, and then go back to the DVD. To do that without shutting down your DVD player, select "Leave unused devices on" (or wording similar to that) in your Activity setup. I don't remember exactly where it is since I don't have the software in front of me right now. I select this for all of my activities so that I can go back and forth without devices powering down every time a switch an activity. Then, when you are completely done, pressing the "off" button will shut down all of the devices you have been using.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20412055
> 
> 
> If the OP goes that route, a Pause command should be added into the Watch DVD shutdown command list, otherwise the disc player will keep playing instead of pausing at the correct spot when they leave for the alternate activity. The Pause command will be harmless if/when they do a "real" shutdown that causes a PowerOff command to follow the Pause.



Thank you all...I will investigate all of these options.

Ghpr13


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottyA* /forum/post/20412678
> 
> 
> Recently bought a Harmony One for my dad for his birthday. I have the same remote. He has an old Harmon Kardon AVR 300. Has a Denon DVD 1910, Dish Network Sat receiver and XBOX 360. Each video input is ran directly to the display (JVC 1080P) and the audio from each device is ran into the HK AVR300 through Optical or Coaxial cables. For Sat the HK AVR300 has to be set to Video 1, Optical 1 and for the Denon DVD1910 the HK AVR 300 has to be set to Video 2, Coaxial 1.
> 
> 
> When setting up the Harmony One, it did not address the digital input for sound, so when I select Watch TV everything works except the receiver does not set the digital input to Optical 1. When I select Watch DVD everything works except receiver does not set digital input to Coaxial 1. The receiver switches to Video 1 for Sat and Video 2 for DVD, but digital input does not switch.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to fix this problem? It is a very old receiver, but a good one. My dad does not want to spend the extra money for a new receiver.



First, check if the KH has discrete audio selection commands. Use the One, select Devices, HK, and scroll through the pages to see if there are commands to select the required inputs. With everything turned on, see if these commands work.


If they do, you can customize each Activity power on commands to make the correct selection by adding the various commands. I do not understand why the Activity setup script did not prompt for these selections (user error?).


If there are no discrete commands you may be able to use the setup structure on the KH to make the selection in the Activity power on commands, but you may need a predefined starting point, e.g., select audio input, down arrow twice to select Optical 1.


----------



## webteck

Mt first week of being a new H1 owner is half over now. Yesterday was an interesting day. I have a question. Does anyone here have a Philips HTS3051BV/F7 surround sound unit? If so would you please share how you control it with the Harmony One. In the Logitech setup software it asks what button you press to switch inputs. I press the "Source" button at the top left of the original remote. The software does not list Source as a option when setting it up. I called Logitech support and the girl had delete the HTS 3051 device and create another device with a model number she gave me. But that device didn't have a Source option either. But then things got real interesting as when I was checking the operation of the One it showed Low Battery. The girl asked me when I had last charged the remote. I told her all night the night before and had been using it about four hours that day. To make a long story short...a new battery is being shipped today. She said the remote should last 7-10 days between charges....not 4 hours.But back to my original question...which button is used to switch source inputs. I want to go to FM for the listen to radio activity. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


Tommy


----------



## Olbi

^^^ If you have updated your remote s lit, your battery might be perfectly OK since the remote is not charged when it is connected to a PC and updating it consumes battery power as well! If this is the case you'll have a spare










Sorry, I don't have this Philips and cannot help you for it.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webteck* /forum/post/20421395
> 
> 
> Mt first week of being a new H1 owner is half over now. Yesterday was an interesting day. I have a question. Does anyone here have a Philips HTS3051BV/F7 surround sound unit? If so would you please share how you control it with the Harmony One. In the Logitech setup software it asks what button you press to switch inputs. I press the "Source" button at the top left of the original remote. The software does not list Source as a option when setting it up. I called Logitech support and the girl had delete the HTS 3051 device and create another device with a model number she gave me. But that device didn't have a Source option either. But then things got real interesting as when I was checking the operation of the One it showed Low Battery. The girl asked me when I had last charged the remote. I told her all night the night before and had been using it about four hours that day. To make a long story short...a new battery is being shipped today. She said the remote should last 7-10 days between charges....not 4 hours.But back to my original question...which button is used to switch source inputs. I want to go to FM for the listen to radio activity. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tommy



You can easily have the Harmony learn the source button from your original remote. Sounds like the fastest way to proceed.


----------



## qwert8713




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20423902
> 
> 
> You can easily have the Harmony learn the source button from your original remote. Sounds like the fastest way to proceed.



How exactly would you do this?


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwert8713* /forum/post/20429364
> 
> 
> How exactly would you do this?



In your software, click Support, and search learn IR.


Tip: name the command carefully so as not to get confused with the existing database. The learned commands will appear at the bottom of the list.


----------



## webteck

When watching TV at night I adjust the sound on my Philips surround sound system for comfortable level. In the morning when I turn on the FM receiver in the Philips unit it is extremely loud. Where in the H1 settings can I adjust the sound automatically. Would it be the last command in turning on the FM as it boots up? Instructions needed please to program H1. Thanks.


----------



## pyrrhusmj

I know this really isn't the place, but if someone needs an extra charger for their harmony one, PM me. Dog chewed up the remote and I will send it to you for cost of postage.


Michael


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webteck* /forum/post/20431955
> 
> 
> When watching TV at night I adjust the sound on my Philips surround sound system for comfortable level. In the morning when I turn on the FM receiver in the Philips unit it is extremely loud. Where in the H1 settings can I adjust the sound automatically. Would it be the last command in turning on the FM as it boots up? Instructions needed please to program H1. Thanks.



That's normally done in the receiver's setup menu.

Look for something like "initial volume" or something similar.


----------



## webteck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/20435345
> 
> 
> That's normally done in the receiver's setup menu.
> 
> Look for something like "initial volume" or something similar.



I don't see anything similar in the receiver setup menu.


----------



## DougReim

Hello,

The remote will be the final piece of my theater upgrade and I've decided on the Harmony One. Seems to be a great remote but I have 2 questions:

1) Can you program the remote to just turn on and turn off all of the components?

2) Can you rename the activities?


I'm thinking it would be easier to just have an activity called on & another one called off. That way you'd never have to worry about getting out of sync with some components on and others turned off. I'd also like an activity called watch cable tv and another called watch OTA tv and I haven't seen anything that indicates weather or not you can rename activities.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jim Miller

Yes to both. I'm just getting going with my H1 but it's pretty easy.


Jim


----------



## mdavej

I have to disagree. I don't think activities with just all on and all off are possible. It would take some fancy programming at the end of the activities. And if any of your devices didn't have discrete on/off, it would be totally impossible. Why not just get a $15 remote if you only want a master on and a master off macro? I think it's a bad idea to even get a harmony if you have no desire to use it the way it's designed to be used. FWIW, the activity model works pretty well if you don't try to program around it.


EDIT: Here's a way to do it, assuming all your device have discrete on/off codes. Make one dummy device and learn power to some bogus command. Then learn all the discrete on commands for all your devices, putting those at the end of your master on activity. Do the same using discrete off commands for your master off activity. Keep in mind you'll need to operate everything in device mode since all normal activities will be useless. The tricky part will be learning the discrete commands. This will require a second remote for learning/teaching. All that being said, it's still a really bad idea.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20437402
> 
> 
> 1) Can you program the remote to just turn on and turn off all of the components?



I agree that this is a really bad idea as you are defeating the primary architecture feature of the Harmony remote. It is an "activity" based remote rather than a "device" base remote.


It tracks the state of all devices, so knows when you turn on, switch, and turn off activities which devices are involved. This works well for those archaic devices that do not have discrete power on and power off commands but instead have one command to turn the device on and off.


To make the remote really user friendly you should define an individual activity for every different combination of devices that will be used together. The common one would be Watch TV (cable/sat box, AVR, and TV), Watch DVD (DVD player, AVR, TV), Listen to Music (CD player, AVR), Listen to Radio (AVR), etc.


----------



## DougReim

Thanks for the advice, but if I set it up to do nothing but activities how does it know when to turn off a device? Does it turn off the previous device each time you change activities? If not, how do you power down everything? In my set up I'd like it to urn on all my devices the first time I turned the system on and leave everything on and then be able to hit just one button to power down everything at the end of the night.

I hope I explained that clearly.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20438890
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but if I set it up to do nothing but activities how does it know when to turn off a device? Does it turn off the previous device each time you change activities? If not, how do you power down everything? In my set up I'd like it to urn on all my devices the first time I turned the system on and leave everything on and then be able to hit just one button to power down everything at the end of the night.
> 
> I hope I explained that clearly.



For each activity, you tell the software what devices are used. You can additionally tell the software to leave certain devices on all the time. When you switch activities, the unused devices are turned off (unless you've specified otherwise) and the used devices are turned on and to the correct inputs, etc. You can get more elaborate, but for basic setups, that's how it's done.


There is a master off button that turns off all devices. That's how everyone does it.


I think once you go through the setup wizard, a simple process, you'll understand. As it is, you're over-thinking it, trying to micro-manage how the remote does things. That's the beauty of an activity-based remote, you don't have to think about those things.


For example, my setup:


ACTIVITY: Watch HD DVR 1
TV is on
TV input is HDMI 1
HD DVR 1 is on
HD DVR 2 input is 1
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is 1
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Watch HD DVR 2
TV is on
TV input is Component 1
HD DVR 2 is on
HD DVR 2 input is 1
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is 2
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Watch Blu Ray Disc
TV is on
TV input is HDMI 2
PS3 is on
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is 3
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Play XBox 360
TV is on
TV input is Component 2
XBox 360 is on
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is 4
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Listen to Radio
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is Tuner
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Watch VCR
TV is on
TV input is SVideo
VCR is on
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is 5
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


ACTIVITY: Listen to CD Jukebox
CD Jukebox is on
A/V Receiver is on
A/V Receiver input is CD
All other devices are off
Subwoofer is always on


If I'm watching HD DVR 1 and switch to activity "Watch Blu Ray Disc", the TV will remain on (it does not cycle off because the software knows it's needed for the selected activity). The TV input changes to "HDMI 2". The HD DVR 1 turns off (because it is not needed for the selected activity). The A/V receiver remains on (again, because it is needed for the selected activity, it is not cycled off, then on. It simply remains on.) The A/V receiver input is changed to "input 3". The PS3 is turned on. My subwoofer goes into standby mode until it receives a frequency low enough to reproduce. If you turn it off, it often misses the first few frequencies. As a result, it operates better to leave it on all the time allowing it to decide when it's needed.


When I'm done for the evening, I push 1 button that turns everything off, no matter what activity I'm in. However, the next time I press an activity, the remote knows all devices are off, so it turns them back on. It also knows which devices maintain their last input setting and as a result does not resend the input change command.


----------



## Ghpr13

The Harmony One is a very clever remote. The more you use it, the more you will understand it, and the more you will be able to do with it.


Ghpr13


----------



## DougReim

Thanks again for the help. I think I'm beginning to understand the concept of activities better but I'm still not clear on how the remote knows how to use the keypads from 2 or 3 different devices for one activity. Say I'm watching a 3d dvd; I'd need the Harmony to use the dvd's keypad to function through the dvd, the receiver's keypad to adjust the volume and the tv's keypad to choose the proper format? How can it know to do that without going into device mode which it seems every one recommends against.

Thankx..................


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20439077
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I think I'm beginning to understand the concept of activities better but I'm still not clear on how the remote knows how to use the keypads from 2 or 3 different devices for one activity. Say I'm watching a 3d dvd; I'd need the Harmony to use the dvd's keypad to function through the dvd, the receiver's keypad to adjust the volume and the tv's keypad to choose the proper format? How can it know to do that without going into device mode which it seems every one recommends against.
> 
> Thankx..................



When you set up each activity, the software asks you which component is used to control the volume, etc. If you're setting up an activity in which changing channels is performed, it'll ask you what you use to change channels (TV, STB, etc.) The button layout is completely customizable for each activity. But with initial setup, you're probably 99% done. Only after you've used it a few times, you may find you'd prefer to tweak something or add a function.


Trust me, it works. I only enter device mode to set the clock on my old VCR.


----------



## pbarach

I replaced my TV with a new one, and I want to have the new set included in all of the activities that are already set up in my H1 without having to reprogram everything. How do I do that?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/20441402
> 
> 
> I replaced my TV with a new one, and I want to have the new set included in all of the activities that are already set up in my H1 without having to reprogram everything. How do I do that?



Create a device for your new TV then edit each activity that uses the TV and include the new TV and delete the old one.


If your TV's were the same brand you might be lucky and find that the remote codes are the same and no changes are required.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your TV's were the same brand you might be lucky and find that the remote codes are the same and no changes are required.



Thanks for your advice. Nope, different brands.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20437402
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The remote will be the final piece of my theater upgrade and I've decided on the Harmony One. Seems to be a great remote but I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Can you program the remote to just turn on and turn off all of the components?
> 
> 2) Can you rename the activities?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it would be easier to just have an activity called on & another one called off. That way you'd never have to worry about getting out of sync with some components on and others turned off. I'd also like an activity called watch cable tv and another called watch OTA tv and I haven't seen anything that indicates weather or not you can rename activities.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



The advantage of the Harmony, indeed the whole reason for the Harmony, is to set each of your devices to the correct input for an Activity and to set the buttons on the Harmony so that they operate the proper device for each Activity. If you aren't letting the Harmony work that way then you will be out of sync 100% of the time - and you will be very frustrated with your purchase.


As Dave said, if you simply want a multi-device remote there are much, much cheaper solutions. Chances are that some of the remotes you already own can do it.


And yes, you can name Activities anything you want.


----------



## Troubledgemini

Hey guys I'm new here just have a quick question...is the harmony one better then the 1100?? Which one would u guys buy?


----------



## mdavej

Only you can answer that. If you post in this thread, the answer will be the One is better. If you post in the 1100 thread, the answer will be the 1100 is better. Pick the one that has the features you want. The programming model and device database are the same on both (except for the 1100's lack of sequences). I'm personally not a fan of touchscreen remotes since I like to use my remote mostly without looking at it. Others love touch screens. If I wanted a touchscreen, I'd skip harmony altogether and get iRule.


----------



## squareeyes

Having used the range of Harmony remotes, I have to recommend the 900 over the others. All the one-handed convenience of the One 'wand-style' with much of the icon customization and RF of the 1100. Missing from the 1100 and 900, of course, is sequences. I've worked around them after migrating from my old One and have not looked back.

[Disclosure | While my endorsement is unbiased, I receive free remotes from Logitech for icon testing.]


QUOTE=Troubledgemini;20443129]Hey guys I'm new here just have a quick question...is the harmony one better then the 1100?? Which one would u guys buy?[/quote]


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

Because of all the info and advice I've gotten from this forum (thanks for that), I'd pretty much made up my mind to get the Harmony One. Then I ran across the Acoustic Research ARRX18G-X Sight Touch ( http://www.araccessories.com/univers...s/?sku=ARRX18G ) remote. I was hoping someone more knowledgeable could point out the pros and cons of this compared to the Harmony. This control looks like it has almost the same feature set as the Harmony and this is $100 less than the H1.

Any input?

Thanks


----------



## Duck05

No personal experience with the AR models but look at these:

http://www.remotecentral.com/ureview/163.htm 


All over the map as some loved and some hated.....


----------



## DougReim

Thanks

According to that review the AR does not remember power settings for the device and that's a deal killer.

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## tim1_2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20448816
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> According to that review the AR does not remember power settings for the device and that's a deal killer.
> 
> Appreciate all the help!



Just buy the Harmony One already, man! I bought one myself last night (upgraded from an older Harmony remote). I love it.


It even comes with a lint-free cloth for cleaning it! Now THAT'S classy. I believe they're on-sale right now at Best Buy in both the States and Canada.


----------



## gmarcm

I have an H1 and I have my X-10 lighting set up as a device. While watching TV, if I want to dim a light, turn one off, etc, I go to Devices, scroll to X-10 Control, and do it that way. I have the number keys set up to control my 6 lights, and I use the ch up for on and ch down for off. Vol up for bright and vol down for dim. Is there a better way to do this that will keep me from having to access the X-10 device each time?


----------



## DougReim

One last question:

Does the H1 allow you to change your TV settings and DVD settings?

I'd like to set up an activity called watch TV with 3 sub categories. One would be Cable TV, one would be OTA TV and one would be 3D TV. All would involve different settings on the TV, not just an input change. Is that possible? I'm going to order one tonight either way, I'm just curious to know if that's possible. I'll also be doing a similar sub category for DVD & 3D DVD.


Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20449295
> 
> 
> One last question:
> 
> Does the H1 allow you to change your TV settings and DVD settings?
> 
> I'd like to set up an activity called watch TV with 3 sub categories. One would be Cable TV, one would be OTA TV and one would be 3D TV. All would involve different settings on the TV, not just an input change. Is that possible? I'm going to order one tonight either way, I'm just curious to know if that's possible. I'll also be doing a similar sub category for DVD & 3D DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.



No subcategories are possible, but that can be 3 different activities.


----------



## tim1_2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20449295
> 
> 
> One last question:
> 
> Does the H1 allow you to change your TV settings and DVD settings?
> 
> I'd like to set up an activity called watch TV with 3 sub categories. One would be Cable TV, one would be OTA TV and one would be 3D TV. All would involve different settings on the TV, not just an input change. Is that possible? I'm going to order one tonight either way, I'm just curious to know if that's possible. I'll also be doing a similar sub category for DVD & 3D DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.



What exactly do you mean by "different settings"? Changing picture settings, like brightness, contract, etc..?


You can set up custom macros to your heart's content, so pretty much anything is possible, it can just become time consuming to setup initially.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmarcm* /forum/post/20449070
> 
> 
> I have an H1 and I have my X-10 lighting set up as a device. While watching TV, if I want to dim a light, turn one off, etc, I go to Devices, scroll to X-10 Control, and do it that way. I have the number keys set up to control my 6 lights, and I use the ch up for on and ch down for off. Vol up for bright and vol down for dim. Is there a better way to do this that will keep me from having to access the X-10 device each time?



I added the IR543 as well as a lighting page to every activity. I only have two lights in the family room under control, so the lighting page, which is the same in every activity and is always the last page (so you can scroll backwards directly to it), has this layout:

Wall UnitLampBrightOnDimOff
I hardly ever use the wall unit light, and the IR543 remembers that the table lamp was the last unit addressed, so I typically just need to use the Bright/Dim/On/Off commands to control the table lamp.


----------



## Troubledgemini

This might sound dumb but I'm gonna ask anyway.. So u can't turn your tv and av receiver and etc.. On with your harmony one


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

You can do all of that.


but it is an 'activity based' remote. YOu don't push a button to do that. You tell the remote which equipment is used for which activity, and it keeps track of all that.


You know, you push Watch Blu Ray. The Harmony turns on the BD player, turns on the TV, sets it to HDMI 1. Turns on your AVR . . . etc.


----------



## wstanko

The first time it happened, I took the blame. Must have been multi-tasking and caused a writing error to the remote. All sequences from various activities were missing from the keys, but still available to reassign. (20+)


Mental note to self: do not disturb the updating of the remote by doing anything but looking at it!


But twice now in one week and no, I did not disturb. I had removed an ineffective sequence for my Oppo BD93. But later that evening when I went to Listen to HD Music, one sequence for a saved station was missing. The touch pad gone and the sequence no longer in the saved. I had to recreate it and assign.


Anyone else have this reliability issue?


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmarcm* /forum/post/20449070
> 
> 
> I have an H1 and I have my X-10 lighting set up as a device. While watching TV, if I want to dim a light, turn one off, etc, I go to Devices, scroll to X-10 Control, and do it that way. I have the number keys set up to control my 6 lights, and I use the ch up for on and ch down for off. Vol up for bright and vol down for dim. Is there a better way to do this that will keep me from having to access the X-10 device each time?



I did the same thing as jcalbria. I added a page to each activity with the same layout with all the controls I like to use. You might have to use more than one page since you have six lights or you could program a small number of scenes in the light controller and just add the scene control buttons to your activities. I only use the Light Controller Device when I am not in an activity.


----------



## Transfix

How do I know if Harmony has added the new Panasonic tvs such as the GT and VT30's to their list?


----------



## mdavej

Use the search in my sig. Doesn't really matter though. Codes don't change much from one model to the next. So a previous model usually works fine. Otherwise, just add it yourself.


----------



## Transfix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20451249
> 
> 
> Use the search in my sig. Doesn't really matter though. Codes don't change much from one model to the next. So a previous model usually works fine. Otherwise, just add it yourself.



Thanks man !


----------



## SDRANGER619

Man it's been a while since I've been on the forums..


Logitec customer support is the best I've ever experienced. Back in February I posted on here about my H1's LCD screen being busted. The remote was purchased back in 2008, you guys suggested I call and see what they can do, and guess what, they sent me a brand spankin new remote. I was pretty shocked seeing as my warranty ended a while back. Awesome service, great device.


----------



## webteck

If this has already been asked or discussed here I'm sorry for the repeat. Is it possible to program a sequence to run when the off button is pressed to shut everything down? The last thing I want to do is turn down the sound on my audio system and then shut off all the devices. Is that possible as an activity? Say I'm watching Netflix on the Roku box, the movie is over. I want to press one button. Have it turn down the volume on the audio receiver and then turn off all devices. Is it possible to program that sequence in the H1? Thank you.


Tommy


----------



## Troubledgemini

I just got my harmony one today I paid 155 is that a good price.. and can u program this remote to just turn your equipment off when your done watching a movie or what ever?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troubledgemini* /forum/post/20452173
> 
> 
> I just got my harmony one today I paid 155 is that a good price.. and can u program this remote to just turn your equipment off when your done watching a movie or what ever?



Just do it!


The Harmony automatically does all the standard and logical things that a family would want. That is why they are so popular.


You won't "program" anything to turn your equipment off. When you are through with using your A/V gear you will push the Off button on the Harmony and it will turn off all of the equipment that was on at the time. (Most of us leave our DVR's on all the time. You can tell the Harmony setup software to leave it on all the time.)


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webteck* /forum/post/20451627
> 
> 
> Is it possible to program a sequence to run when the off button is pressed to shut everything down? The last thing I want to do is turn down the sound on my audio system and then shut off all the devices. Is that possible as an activity? Say I'm watching Netflix on the Roku box, the movie is over. I want to press one button. Have it turn down the volume on the audio receiver and then turn off all devices.



Yes, it is possible to add actions when an activity is turned off, so adding a number of vol- commands could be defined.


If the volume always set to a specific value for each activity you could add volume up and down commands to all activities at the power on/off stage. However, if you change the volume at any time all these power on/off adjustments would be thrown off.


You may have a good reason for asking, but I would just manually adjust the volume as required.


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20452585
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible to add actions when an activity is turned off, so adding a number of vol- commands could be defined.
> 
> 
> If the volume always set to a specific value for each activity you could add volume up and down commands to all activities at the power on/off stage. However, if you change the volume at any time all these power on/off adjustments would be thrown off.
> 
> 
> You may have a good reason for asking, but I would just manually adjust the volume as required.



Most receivers can be set (in the receiver's menu) to be powered on at a given volume. That might be a better approach.


----------



## webteck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ames* /forum/post/20452746
> 
> 
> Most receivers can be set (in the receiver's menu) to be powered on at a given volume. That might be a better approach.



It would be if I could adjust the volume that way, but my cheapie Philips system doesn't allow presetting the volume at boot up. So will have to go with the other suggestion. Thank you for the help.


Tommy


----------



## tbraden32

Ok, I have setup my Harmony One for everything BUT my HTPC. I just received my IR remote to control the HTPC today, and cannot figure this out.


Rosewill RRC-126 IR remote and reciever.


Assuming when I add devices, its not there, so I tried to add Media PC-Microsoft-Windows Media Center SE as the device.


Next it want to manually learn the commands, is this correct or shouldnt it already be stored in there? Or am I missing something?


PLEASE HELP- could not search thread bc Im on my iPhone


----------



## midnightman

Can someone answer me this question?


Is your harmony one's touch screen very smooth & glossy like cellphone's screen? Mine has been covered by something like scotch tape residue, (but not sticky at all) since day 1; I think I can clean it off but not sure if the screen must be like that to detect touches.


BTW, is it safe to clean the screen with alcohol?


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *midnightman* 
Can someone answer me this question?


Is your harmony one's touch screen very smooth & glossy like cellphone's screen? Mine has been covered by something like scotch tape residue, (but not sticky at all) since day 1; I think I can clean it off but not sure if the screen must be like that to detect touches.


BTW, is it safe to clean the screen with alcohol?
Mine is smooth. No texturing, etc. I'm not sure what you're seeing.


As far as cleaning, I highly recommend Stoner's Invisible Glass. For all I know, it contains alcohol, but it works quite well at keeping my heavily-used remote looking like new.


Here's one of my prior posts regarding a simple cleaning procedure:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *120inna55* 
I do the following:

Remove battery.
VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass 
Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).


The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.


I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## midnightman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *120inna55* 
Mine is smooth. No texturing, etc. I'm not sure what you're seeing.
Do you look at the screen's surface at an angle (like looking for a scratch)?


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *midnightman* 
Do you look at the screen's surface at an angle (like looking for a scratch)?
Yes, smooth as glass.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *midnightman* 
Can someone answer me this question?


Is your harmony one's touch screen very smooth & glossy like cellphone's screen? Mine has been covered by something like scotch tape residue, (but not sticky at all) since day 1; I think I can clean it off but not sure if the screen must be like that to detect touches.


BTW, is it safe to clean the screen with alcohol?
I'm pretty sure you never removed the plastic protective film from when it was new.


And I wouldn't use alcohol. Windex should do the trick.


----------



## midnightman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
I'm pretty sure you never removed the plastic protective film from when it was new.
I surely did, so it might be residue from that film


----------



## midnightman

Ok, thanks everyone for your answers. I've just cleaned it off with Windex.


It really was some kind of residue from the protective film


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks everyone for your answers. I've just cleaned it off with Windex.
> 
> 
> It really was some kind of residue from the protective film



The only time alcohol enters my A/V room is in a tumbler with ice.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/20470414
> 
> 
> The only time alcohol enters my A/V room is in a tumbler with ice.

































Ghpr13


----------



## Reshired




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanhdtv* /forum/post/20374629
> 
> 
> Yes adding the full commands for the device would be a pain. All I want the Harmony to do is turn the projector on and off, as this keeps others from messing with the projector! I have the original remote in a safe place if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Glenn



I just got my H1 yesterday and turning off my Epson projector was a trick. I had to get on the phone to set it up correctly. The first level of help desk could not help so he sent me to the advanced level. The problem is to turn off my projector, you press power once and when a prompt comes up on the screen you have just a few seconds to press power again to turn it off. The Tech had to program it to hit the power button 6 times to finally get it to turn off.


One question is how do you get to the custom favorite channel logos on the touch screen?


----------



## leemathre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reshired* /forum/post/20486275
> 
> 
> I just got my H1 yesterday and turning off my Epson projector was a trick. I had to get on the phone to set it up correctly. The first level of help desk could not help so he sent me to the advanced level. The problem is to turn off my projector, you press power once and when a prompt comes up on the screen you have just a few seconds to press power again to turn it off. The Tech had to program it to hit the power button 6 times to finally get it to turn off.
> 
> 
> One question is how do you get to the custom favorite channel logos on the touch screen?



Check this link

http://blog.logitech.com/2010/07/13/...o-harmony-one/


----------



## squareeyes

[shameless plug







] Don't for get to check out www.iconharmony.com for favorite channel icons too!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/20486322
> 
> 
> Check this link http://blog.logitech.com/2010/07/13/...o-harmony-one/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reshired* /forum/post/20486275
> 
> 
> One question is how do you get to the custom favorite channel logos on the touch screen?


----------



## leemathre

Quote:

Originally Posted by *squareeyes* 
[shameless plug








] Don't for get to check out www.iconharmony.com for favorite channel icons too!
I wasn't forgetting you Squareeyes. Your site is mentioned in the blog I referred to.


----------



## DougReim

This is a way cool remote. I've spent about an hour and a half trying different set ups and it already does 90% of what I was looking for. It works as promised.


----------



## webteck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20497505
> 
> 
> This is a way cool remote. I've spent about an hour and a half trying different set ups and it already does 90% of what I was looking for. It works as promised.



Glad to hear anyone who is as please as I am about making the Harmony plunge. My One replaced about 10 remotes and the battery makers aren't happy!!


----------



## girdnerg

hey folks,


Had my harmony one for a while now. I would like to modify the slide show I created when I first bought the thing.


Problem is I can't find out how in the software. All I can find is the option to add a slide show.


Any ideas?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/20451454
> 
> 
> Man it's been a while since I've been on the forums..
> 
> 
> Logitec customer support is the best I've ever experienced. Back in February I posted on here about my H1's LCD screen being busted. The remote was purchased back in 2008, you guys suggested I call and see what they can do, and guess what, they sent me a brand spankin new remote. I was pretty shocked seeing as my warranty ended a while back. Awesome service, great device.



cool,maybe i should call about my down button not always working


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDRANGER619* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man it's been a while since I've been on the forums..
> 
> 
> Logitec customer support is the best I've ever experienced. Back in February I posted on here about my H1's LCD screen being busted. The remote was purchased back in 2008, you guys suggested I call and see what they can do, and guess what, they sent me a brand spankin new remote. I was pretty shocked seeing as my warranty ended a while back. Awesome service, great device.



Harmony replaced my H1 after the warrantee expired due to a bulging battery that was stuck in it which I could't remove. Great customer service.


----------



## webteck

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* 
Harmony replaced my H1 after the warrantee expired due to a bulging battery that was stuck in it which I could't remove. Great customer service.
I have nothing but praise for Logitech and the H1. Had a few problems but this board and Logitech Support have solved all my difficulties. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Fosse

Quote:

Originally Posted by *webteck*
I have nothing but praise for Logitech and the H1. Had a few problems but this board and Logitech Support have solved all my difficulties. Thank you.
If not for this H1 forum on AVS, I would have never had a clue about checking on the bulging battery issue or called Harmony.


----------



## jh5500

I am using this with Samsung PN64D7000 and Pioneer VSX1020. The volume and and down works fine, but I can't get it to display the numerical value on my screen.

Any ideas?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jh5500* /forum/post/20508190
> 
> 
> I am using this with Samsung PN64D7000 and Pioneer VSX1020. The volume and and down works fine, but I can't get it to display the numerical value on my screen.
> 
> Any ideas?



Could you get them to display using your original remotes? If so, you need to make sure those buttons from the original remote are correct mapped to the H1. You can use the "learn" function for this.


----------



## palmfish

I just noticed for the first time. When I set my H1 in the cradle, after a few seconds the charging battery image goes away and a colorful psychedelic light show appears. I've had my H1 for over one year!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20510378
> 
> 
> I just noticed for the first time. When I set my H1 in the cradle, after a few seconds the charging battery image goes away and a colorful psychedelic light show appears. I've had my H1 for over one year!



Thanks for letting us know, Mister Observant.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20510378
> 
> 
> I just noticed for the first time. When I set my H1 in the cradle, after a few seconds the charging battery image goes away and a colorful psychedelic light show appears. I've had my H1 for over one year!



Um, I think they call that a "Flashback!"










Ghpr13


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/20499661
> 
> 
> hey folks,
> 
> 
> Had my harmony one for a while now. I would like to modify the slide show I created when I first bought the thing.
> 
> 
> Problem is I can't find out how in the software. All I can find is the option to add a slide show.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I'm not having any luck finding the answer to this even at the harmony forums. Anybody have a clue where to go in the software to modify/delete an existing slideshow?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/20512755
> 
> 
> I'm not having any luck finding the answer to this even at the harmony forums. Anybody have a clue where to go in the software to modify/delete an existing slideshow?



In the Harmony software:
Click the Remote Settings tab
Click the Setup a Slideshow button


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jh5500* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using this with Samsung PN64D7000 and Pioneer VSX1020. The volume and and down works fine, but I can't get it to display the numerical value on my screen.
> 
> Any ideas?



If you control the volume on your AVR and want to have it displayed on the TV, you have two options:

* If your AVR can overlay the video signal, you should check the manual how to enable this;

* If your AVR cannot overlay the video signal (which I'm guessing is the case), you might have success with enabling HDMI-CEC on both your AVR and TV. It will be named Kuro-link and Anynet+, respectively. Please note that enabling HDMI-CEC might have several unexpected side effects like switching your TV to antenna input, shutting the TV/AVR "unexpectedly" (i.e. when you shut the other device down), etc.


Hope this helps.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20513130
> 
> 
> In the Harmony software:
> Click the Remote Settings tab
> Click the Setup a Slideshow button



The only button I can find is the setup a new slideshow button. When I click on it, it takes me to a page with the 8 blank spaces for adding pics. I figured that maybe if I saved with all of these blank and then updated the remote, it would delete the one I have. Nope. It didn't do a thing.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/20513613
> 
> 
> The only button I can find is the setup a new slideshow button. When I click on it, it takes me to a page with the 8 blank spaces for adding pics. I figured that maybe if I saved with all of these blank and then updated the remote, it would delete the one I have. Nope. It didn't do a thing.



If you select an image for the first and leave the others blank, and then Save and Update, what happens?


----------



## girdnerg

Bernie, I will have to test it tonight.


----------



## sylar911

I just ordered a H1 and want to know if it works with Directv HR23-700. I know the HR23-700 control works with RF. Does the H1 use RF or will I need to make adjustments to make it work with IR. Would appreciate anyone's input on this.


----------



## mdavej

Works fine in IR mode. Only the Xsight Touch / Nevo C3 works natively with DirecTV RF (very similar to the One, but $100 less and 18 device instead of 15, unlimited macros instead of 5 steps, row of colored buttons, RF, etc., etc.). With the One you'll have to change your HR23 to IR mode.


----------



## sylar911

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Works fine in IR mode. Only the Xsight Touch / Nevo C3 works natively with DirecTV RF (very similar to the One, but $100 less and 18 device instead of 15, unlimited macros instead of 5 steps, row of colored buttons, RF, etc., etc.). With the One you'll have to change your HR23 to IR mode.
Thanks mdavej.


----------



## pbarach

I have a Scientific American SA8300HDC cable box. I have had it set up so that the ABCD buttons for this cable box's remote were displayed on the first page of H1's soft buttons for the "Watch TV" activity. These may have been there by default, I don't know. In any case, the buttons were displayed as as they were on the cable box's original remote--A inside a yellow triangle, B inside a blue square, etc.


AFter making some changes on a different page for that activity, I now find that the icon for D (displayed as a green diamond) is missing from the H1 and has been replaced by the letter D. The D button works right, but what happened to that icon and how can I get it back?


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/20519478
> 
> 
> I have a Scientific American SA8300HDC cable box. I have had it set up so that the ABCD buttons for this cable box's remote were displayed on the first page of H1's soft buttons for the "Watch TV" activity. These may have been there by default, I don't know. In any case, the buttons were displayed as as they were on the cable box's original remote--A inside a yellow triangle, B inside a blue square, etc.
> 
> 
> AFter making some changes on a different page for that activity, I now find that the icon for D (displayed as a green diamond) is missing from the H1 and has been replaced by the letter D. The D button works right, but what happened to that icon and how can I get it back?



Sounds like an experience I had with a bowl of Lucky Charms a few years ago. It still haunts me.


----------



## Techlord

I received my Harmony One today and I have a question regarding programing the remote when it asks for brand and model number. My HDTV is a Samsung LN52B750 but on the side of the LCD it has *"Model Code"* > *"Serial Number"* > *"Version"*, question is do I list it as LN52B750 as written on the manual or LN52B750U1FXZA as written on the display?


Thanks in advance, Techlord.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20520141
> 
> 
> I received my Harmony One today and I have a question regarding programing the remote when it asks for brand and model number. My HDTV is a Samsung LN52B750 but on the side of the LCD it has *"Model Code"* > *"Serial Number"* > *"Version"*, question is do I list it as LN52B750 as written on the manual or LN52B750U1FXZA as written on the display?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, Techlord.



LN52B750 but don't be afraid to try things. It is easy to change things.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20520141
> 
> 
> I received my Harmony One today and I have a question regarding programing the remote when it asks for brand and model number. My HDTV is a Samsung LN52B750 but on the side of the LCD it has *"Model Code"* > *"Serial Number"* > *"Version"*, question is do I list it as LN52B750 as written on the manual or LN52B750U1FXZA as written on the display?



I used LN-52B750 for my TV and all buttons are in the database. Under advanced device setup, I increased Power On delay to 9000, and all the others are at the default value.


----------



## Jim Miller

Is there any way to change from a power toggle to a power on command for a device?


Jim


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Miller* /forum/post/20520534
> 
> 
> Is there any way to change from a power toggle to a power on command for a device?
> 
> 
> Jim



Alright after an hour of research I found that my Samsung LCD required a time delay adjustment, the default for my TV to power on was set at 8500ms (8.5 sec.) and 1000ms (1 sec.) for the actual change from one HDMI input to another. After an hour I found the setting that ultimately work flawlessly, 14000ms for TV power on and 3000ms to change HDMI inputs!










There's only one issue remaining, when I'm watching satellite programing via optical and I want to play a BD movie my receiver switches from TV/DBS to Ext.In (5.1 channel Analog Bypass), for some reason that I can't figure out is when my BD movie is finished and I'm ready to watch my Dish DVR my Harmony One does not send the command for Auto Input Mode (Analog or Digital auto detection).


I would appreciate any help with this matter, Techlord.










Click on link in signature for AV gear. VV


----------



## oman321

Pbarach,

You should be able to add the green button back under customize buttons option. D or anything else gets typed over it.


----------



## oman321

Techlord,


If you want the receiver to go to auto mode every time you exit the Blu Ray activity you can add that command to the end of the activity. Go through the wizard again for that activity at the end say yes but I want to add more control. At the end of the wizard again, it will now show you the option to add commands at the beginning or end of that activity.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/20503084
> 
> 
> Harmony replaced my H1 after the warrantee expired due to a bulging battery that was stuck in it which I could't remove. Great customer service.



full replacement or 50% discount?


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20521767
> 
> 
> Pbarach,
> 
> You should be able to add the green button back under customize buttons option. D or anything else gets typed over it.



I don't see an option there for a "green button" command, but there is an option for "D," which is what I have already--but the remote displays only trhe letter D for that customized button. I'm mystified because the remote _does_ display the colored buttons for A, B, and C, and the commands chosen for them are A,B,C--and the Customize Buttons screen does show those colored buttons, as does the remote.


----------



## DougReim




> Quote:
> Glad to hear anyone who is as please as I am about making the Harmony plunge. My One replaced about 10 remotes and the battery makers aren't happy!!



Yes, I'm very happy with this remote, it does everything as advertised.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see an option there for a "green button" command, but there is an option for "D," which is what I have already--but the remote displays only trhe letter D for that customized button. I'm mystified because the remote does display the colored buttons for A, B, and C, and the commands chosen for them are A,B,C--and the Customize Buttons screen does show those colored buttons, as does the remote.



I dont think its any different for the One but their should be an option to add an icon, one of which is a green circle. I have an 1100 and a couple of 880's. I know its possible with the 1100 not so much with the 880. I will double check when I have a chance.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20525745
> 
> 
> I dont think its any different for the One but their should be an option to add an icon, one of which is a green circle. I have an 1100 and a couple of 880's. I know its possible with the 1100 not so much with the 880. I will double check when I have a chance.



I do have the icons for the ABC cable box buttons, and I did have the D icon that has now disappeared. I'm not sure, but I think these were the default choices that the Logitech software made for the first page of Additional Buttons. There is no place in the software to "add icon" AFAIK.


Unless somebody comes up with another idea, I may just have to reset to default and see if all 4 icons come back. This is a last resort, since it will lose all of the other Additional Button options that I added myself.


----------



## oman321

Don't delete your existing activity but try to create a new one and see if its there again. Also if your within your 90 day window you can contact support to quickly help you out. If you have both activities then they should be able to easily see the problem. They can load your settings to a remote in their test center.


----------



## sylar911

I think there might be a timing issue with my Pio VSX-1120 and the harmony one remote. Essentially, when everything is off and I want to watch TV or play a blu ray, my receiver will not switch over the correct input. For example, if I want to watch TV, my receiver will not switch over and remain at the last input such as the blu ray input. I think its because my receiver takes a while to power up and the IR signal might be missed during this power up time. I know there is a way to fix this with delay adjusting on the remote. Would appreciate anyones help in how to adjust this.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sylar911* /forum/post/20527140
> 
> 
> I think there might be a timing issue with my Pio VSX-1120 and the harmony one remote. Essentially, when everything is off and I want to watch TV or play a blu ray, my receiver will not switch over the correct input. For example, if I want to watch TV, my receiver will not switch over and remain at the last input such as the blu ray input. I think its because my receiver takes a while to power up and the IR signal might be missed during this power up time. I know there is a way to fix this with delay adjusting on the remote. Would appreciate anyones help in how to adjust this.



I had the exact same problem except it was my Samsung LCD that took 12-14 seconds to power on, the command to switch HDMI inputs had been sent the command to early before the TV was ready. You need to plug-in your Harmony One to your computer, then click on your AVR in the "Devices" tab and click on "Troubleshooting".


It will ask you, "What problem are you having with this device?" Click on "When I first turn the AV receiver on it doesn't go to the correct input", then it will say if "The help button on the remote fix the problem, but I need to keep using help all the time." You need to increase the timing to a higher value until your AV receiver powers on "and" switches to the correct HDMI input. The values are in milliseconds (ms) 1500ms or 1.5 seconds, 3000ms is 3 seconds.


Hope this helps you out, Techlord.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20521802
> 
> 
> Techlord,
> 
> 
> If you want the receiver to go to auto mode every time you exit the Blu Ray activity you can add that command to the end of the activity. Go through the wizard again for that activity at the end say yes but I want to add more control. At the end of the wizard again, it will now show you the option to add commands at the beginning or end of that activity.



I'm having trouble, the only commands I'm able to add from the drop down list are the list of all available inputs. So when I exit the "Watch DVD" activity I set it to go to "TV/DBS", thing is I can be in any available input mode yet its still in Ext.In! "The only button on the remote or AVR that can take it out of Ext.In is the "Input Mode" button, have a look at the picture provided. However the Input Mode button (in the Harmony One remote) is located in "Devices" > "AV Receiver" and is a pain in the you know what to find in the ten pages of other buttons, its got to be easier than this?!


Techlord


----------



## Olbi

^^^ You might be a "victim" of HDMI-CEC, so first make sure that Anynet+ is turned OFF on your TV.


If Anynet+ is turned off, you can try adding a command after your "Watch Blue-ray" activity starts (this, BTW, is the better way to do it than adding the command at the end of the "Dish" activity). If the command is not available at the start of the activity, you can try adding a sequence containing the required command to the start of the "Watch Blue-ray" activity instead.


Hope this helps.


----------



## slick007

I have a problem with the sound when I set up my remote.

The involved devices are:

- samsung LE40C750

- Yahama RV-667

- Set top box PACE


The ideea is as follows:

1) one activity is watch TV without receiver

2) second activiti is watch TV with sound through receiver

the problem is with the LCD sound when I change from first activity to the second one, which means that the sound must be outputed through receiver and the LCD sound must be turned to zero.

I tried to mute the LCd and then to make one volume up to put the lcd volume to "1" which is almoust unhearable, but if the lcd is set to mute, volume up put the sound to the initial level before muted.

if i put the lcd only on mute, an anoing mute logo displays and disapear only when you set the volume on 1 or higher.


How do I set volume to zero without another learning remote, or there is another way to put the lcd to zero volume through an activity command


Thank you !


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20530869
> 
> 
> ^^^ You might be a "victim" of HDMI-CEC, so first make sure that Anynet+ is turned OFF on your TV.
> 
> 
> If Anynet+ is turned off, you can try adding a command after your "Watch Blue-ray" activity starts (this, BTW, is the better way to do it than adding the command at the end of the "Dish" activity). If the command is not available at the start of the activity, you can try adding a sequence containing the required command to the start of the "Watch Blue-ray" activity instead.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I'm not having any problems with my TV or BD player, its my AV receiver that will not come out of Ext.In. The only commands I have seen are input selections, are you saying its possible to find the command for "Auto Input"? I don't see how HDMI-CEC is effecting an AV receiver that doesn't even have progressive scan component let alone HDMI...?


----------



## wstanko

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slick007* 
I have a problem with the sound when I set up my remote.

The involved devices are:

- samsung LE40C750

- Yahama RV-667

- Set top box PACE


The ideea is as follows:

1) one activity is watch TV without receiver

2) second activiti is watch TV with sound through receiver

the problem is with the LCD sound when I change from first activity to the second one, which means that the sound must be outputed through receiver and the LCD sound must be turned to zero.

I tried to mute the LCd and then to make one volume up to put the lcd volume to "1" which is almoust unhearable, but if the lcd is set to mute, volume up put the sound to the initial level before muted.

if i put the lcd only on mute, an anoing mute logo displays and disapear only when you set the volume on 1 or higher.


How do I set volume to zero without another learning remote, or there is another way to put the lcd to zero volume through an activity command


Thank you !
I have the same activity scenarios as you and with my Samsung TV there is no discrete zero command for sound. My work-around was to put a TV volume down button for the Dolby 5.1 activity.


----------



## slick007

i know this solution, but when i use the remote, i can do everything, but when my wife or my childrens use it, they don't know all these details, that's why I want to make them automatic (one button push to set everything as needed)


I'm still searching to find the best solution so any advice is good

thank you !


----------



## Olbi

Try adding a sequence to set the sound output to "External".


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Techlord*
I'm not having any problems with my TV or BD player, its my AV receiver that will not come out of Ext.In. The only commands I have seen are input selections, are you saying its possible to find the command for "Auto Input"? I don't see how HDMI-CEC is effecting an AV receiver that doesn't even have progressive scan component let alone HDMI...?
I, apparently, am not familiar with your receiver, so these are only suggestions that you might want to try. In my mind it is better to try to switch to an input when you'll be using it (i.e. at the beginning of an activity) rather than to "return" to an input when you finish with another one (i.e. at the end). Also, in general, you should be able to add any command after the automatic startup commands, so, as long as there is an "Auto Input" command for your AVR, you should be able to add it after the startup sequence of commands.


Hope this helps.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble, the only commands I'm able to add from the drop down list are the list of all available inputs. So when I exit the "Watch DVD" activity I set it to go to "TV/DBS", thing is I can be in any available input mode yet its still in Ext.In! "The only button on the remote or AVR that can take it out of Ext.In is the "Input Mode" button, have a look at the picture provided. However the Input Mode button (in the Harmony One remote) is located in "Devices" > "AV Receiver" and is a pain in the you know what to find in the ten pages of other buttons, its got to be easier than this?!
> 
> 
> Techlord



You should be able to go into the activity and add that command to the list of commands available to that activity, then you should be able to select it thru the wizard.


----------



## oman321

Techlord,


Are you getting getting to the end of the activity wizard and selecting the second option "yes but I wish to add more control"? Once you go thru the wizard again, at the end this time is where it should give the options I referenced.


----------



## simple man

just picked up one of these the other day for $85 off MSRP... my first universal remote. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## johnboy813




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slick007* /forum/post/20531562
> 
> 
> i know this solution, but when i use the remote, i can do everything, but when my wife or my childrens use it, they don't know all these details, that's why I want to make them automatic (one button push to set everything as needed)
> 
> 
> I'm still searching to find the best solution so any advice is good
> 
> thank you !



I had the same problem with a Sharp Aquos, what I ended up doing was to have a set number of Vol down commands at the start of the Activity and another set of Vol up commands at the end of the Activity. I set the number of down and ups to the maximum value I normally keept the set Vol to (while not pretty did get the job done). Good Luck.


----------



## slick007

*Olbi* .. unfortunately I don't have an option on the LCD to set externaly the output sound. the only way is through anynet, but that way I have problems with other activities.

does anyone knows if I start anynet on LCD and block it from the receiver, the LCD will think that he send sound through anynet and put his sound to zero ? (maybe is stupid but I am willing to test anything to solve this annoing problem)

*johnboy813* I will try your fix untill I will further research and find a better solution


If you have any ideas, please post them ... Thank you !


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20534180
> 
> 
> Techlord,
> 
> 
> Are you getting getting to the end of the activity wizard and selecting the second option "yes but I wish to add more control"? Once you go thru the wizard again, at the end this time is where it should give the options I referenced.



The only commands there are when I want to add more commands is TV/DBS and all the other inputs, no commands for anything else. I'm missing something here...?


----------



## oman321

Ya when you get there, you should be able to add any commands to any device within the activity.


----------



## webteck

Here's something I just discovered today that might help someone. I had posted several days ago a request for help with programming my audio system for turning the sound completely down and the turning the entertainment system off. For me the process was to switch to an unused input on the surround sound and then send several volume down commands followed by a power toggle(off) for the surround sound system. My Philips surround sound "remembers" the volume setting when turned off. So when I had it up for watching tv and turned it off with the system off (black button) and then turned the FM radio on the next morning it blasted too loudly. I set up a "system shut down activity" that is the last thing done at night. I know simply turning the volume down on the receiver at night would work also, But I didn't always remember to do that. This works beautifully for me.


Tommy


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20536296
> 
> 
> Ya when you get there, you should be able to add any commands to any device within the activity.



I think with my receiver being a 1999 model I should feel lucky I have any control at all, I trashed all of the (commands) buttons that I would never use and would like to somehow remove nine blank pages if thats possible...?


Thanks Techlord.


----------



## mcfoo

Good price on Harmony 1 at 6th Avenue today.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20540810
> 
> 
> I think with my receiver being a 1999 model I should feel lucky I have any control at all, I trashed all of the (commands) buttons that I would never use and would like to somehow remove nine blank pages if thats possible...?
> 
> 
> Thanks Techlord.



You should be able to delete the unused pages, it may do it on its own so long as everything is in the same area. The last time I looked there was a little trash icon somewhere on the border.


----------



## simple man

Quick question... Why when i select an activity, either watch a dvd or play xbox, the remote doesnt switch my AVR (SC-35) to the right source the first time, i always have to hit the help button??? This only happens when the AVR is off and i am turning it on to a different source than what it was on before i turned off my AVR.


Thanks and sorry if this question is confusing


----------



## SweetTreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simple man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question... Why when i select an activity, either watch a dvd or play xbox, the remote doesnt switch my AVR (SC-35) to the right source the first time, i always have to hit the help button??? This only happens when the AVR is off and i am turning it on to a different source than what it was on before i turned off my AVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this question is confusing



Sounds like you need to set a larger delay between commands sent by the remote, specifically after AVR power-on command. Your receiver is being told by the remote to power on, and while it is powering up, and consequently unresponsive to commands for xxx milliseconds, the remote is telling it to switch to xxx input and it is unable to receive that command. I forget off hand exactly where it is in the program as its been a while, but its not hard to find. Whatever the default delay after power-up is for your AVR, add more: example-logitech may have the default at 20000ms, change it to 30000ms and test. If that doesn't do it, increase until it does. Hope that helps.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simple man* /forum/post/20544063
> 
> 
> Quick question... Why when i select an activity, either watch a dvd or play xbox, the remote doesnt switch my AVR (SC-35) to the right source the first time, i always have to hit the help button??? This only happens when the AVR is off and i am turning it on to a different source than what it was on before i turned off my AVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this question is confusing



I had the same problem with my Samsung LCD, the power-on time was longer than the last command to switch to the correct HDMI input, the help button was the only fix until I increased the time delay from 8500ms to 14000ms (8.5 sec - 14 sec) and all was perfect! You need to plug in your Harmony One into your PC and run the Logitech software, go to your AVR to troubleshoot, follow the walk-me through options and you'll be good to go.










Techlord


----------



## simple man

I went in and changed the power on delay from default (1.5 sec) to 8 sec, and now my AVR will not turn on whenever I select an activity but it will turn on if I manually turn it on through the devices on the remote... any ideas???


----------



## Techlord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *simple man* 
I went in and changed the power on delay from default (1.5 sec) to 8 sec, and now my AVR will not turn on whenever I select an activity but it will turn on if I manually turn it on through the devices on the remote... any ideas???








Try reducing the power on delay, try 3-5 seconds (start lower), you can also adjust the time delay for the switching of the inputs. Let us know what happens, I think you might have to much power on delay.


Techlord


----------



## Hotkey

I'm trying to correct the same issue. My delays are in milliseconds. I reduced Power On from 1500 to 800. Still wrong input. Now I'm trying 300 and also upping Input delay from 1000 to 2000. Am I all wet here?


----------



## Techlord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hotkey* 
I'm trying to correct the same issue. My delays are in milliseconds. I reduced Power On from 1500 to 800. Still wrong input. Now I'm trying 300 and also upping Input delay from 1000 to 2000. Am I all wet here?
If reducing the time doesn't help I'd try starting all over, something doesn't seem right. The power on is a simple command that you shouldn't be having so much trouble, perhaps you did something wrong your first time through.


Techlord


----------



## Hotkey

Starting over as in delete Device and re-add?


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/20549384
> 
> 
> Starting over as in delete Device and re-add?



Everything, it worked for me and you have nothing to lose.










Techlord


----------



## simple man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20550176
> 
> 
> Everything, it worked for me and you have nothing to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techlord



I think that is what i'm going to have to do...


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I've had the Harmony One for about 2 weeks and I couldn't be happier with the way it works. It really is a great remote.

One question though, is it possible to change the order of the soft pages? I've skimmed this thread and I've read that you can't but I'm hoping I've missed something.

Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've had the Harmony One for about 2 weeks and I couldn't be happier with the way it works. It really is a great remote.
> 
> One question though, is it possible to change the order of the soft pages? I've skimmed this thread and I've read that you can't but I'm hoping I've missed something.
> 
> Thanks



You can rearrange them any way you want, but... unfortunately... you have to do it by moving the commands one line at a time. There is no way to move a whole page at once. Weakest part of software, imo.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slick007* /forum/post/20535822
> 
> *Olbi* .. unfortunately I don't have an option on the LCD to set externaly the output sound. the only way is through anynet, but that way I have problems with other activities.
> 
> does anyone knows if I start anynet on LCD and block it from the receiver, the LCD will think that he send sound through anynet and put his sound to zero ? (maybe is stupid but I am willing to test anything to solve this annoing problem)
> 
> *johnboy813* I will try your fix untill I will further research and find a better solution
> 
> 
> If you have any ideas, please post them ... Thank you !



I couldn't find the manual for LE40C750, but the manual for the LN46C750 says that there is "External Speaker" option under "Speaker Select" in your sound configuration menu. There could be even a direct IR command for that, but in the worst case scenario, you should be able to do the switch with one or more sequences.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Techlord

I have finely got my Harmony One working exactly the way I had hoped, it was just a matter of increasing the time delay for certain sources. I also eliminated commands in my AV receiver (under Device) that I would never use and put every command on the first page out of ten pages, now I don't have to go through ten pages to search for a single command!










Verry happy, Techlord.


----------



## c-not-k

Well, finally decided to replace my 880 - after six years. (It controls the family room equipment. My 890, which also still works, controls the Home Theater.)


Wish me luck on the upgrade process.


----------



## riis11

I have owned a Logitech Harmony One for 2 and a half years. Last month, I noticed black pixels on the touch screen. Basically, the pixels are broken and do not show any color any more. The touchscreen still works. Its just that there is a big black spot on the screen and you can't read that area of the screen so it makes things difficult.


This problem is noted on the Logitech site and several other people have stated that they had the same problem.


I called Logitech and they will not replace the remote since it is out of warranty. They did say that would give me a 50% off coupon for their website.


Does anyone else have this problem with the Logitech Harmony One touchscreen? I want to know if it is a re-occuring problem before I buy another one. I'd rather not have to buy a new remote every two years.


Thanks

riis


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I've had the H1 for a couple of weeks now and it's been great. Trouble is I just got a new DVD player and apparently it's not in Harmony's data base. The DVD is the Panasonic DMP-BDT210. I've deleted my previous DVD but when I entered this new one it's asking me to learn all the functions because it's not in the data base. There's got to be a better way than to try to manually learn hundreds of commands.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


EDIT>>>>After a couple of intents Harmony recognized my DVD player and I've set it up except that the "Home" button is not in the data base. How do you learn a new command to a soft key?


----------



## Sgooter

Noticed HHGregg has the H1 on sale this week at a very good price.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20558960
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've had the H1 for a couple of weeks now and it's been great. Trouble is I just got a new DVD player and apparently it's not in Harmony's data base. The DVD is the Panasonic DMP-BDT210. I've deleted my previous DVD but when I entered this new one it's asking me to learn all the functions because it's not in the data base. There's got to be a better way than to try to manually learn hundreds of commands.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Try entering some other Panasonic DVD player model numbers - either from the same line up (higher/lower in the line) or from a prior model year.


----------



## mcfoo

6th Avenue has a better price than the other day, and lower than Gregg...


----------



## c-not-k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcfoo* /forum/post/20559353
> 
> 
> 6th Avenue has a better price than the other day...



That's where and why I got mine!


----------



## DougReim




> Quote:
> Try entering some other Panasonic DVD player model numbers - either from the same line up (higher/lower in the line) or from a prior model year.



Thanx,

I was able to enter the proper codes but it's missing one button..."Home". Is there a way to learn that command to a soft key?


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

Is there a way to program a 20 command sequence? The software seems only capable of 5 commands per sequence yet the help says it can do 10. At any rate the sequence I'm trying to program has 20 commands. Is there a workaround to bypass this 5 or 10 command limitation?

Thanks


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20564559
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> the help says it can do 10



???


First time I've seen this. Where did you find it?


----------



## HDdude24

My remote is stuck on safe mode with some kind of codes. Does anyone know how to get out of it?


Safe Mode

A.0000 34

B.71c0 32

C.0000 32

D.CB09 16

E.DFE9 32


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20564559
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to program a 20 command sequence? The software seems only capable of 5 commands per sequence yet the help says it can do 10. At any rate the sequence I'm trying to program has 20 commands. Is there a workaround to bypass this 5 or 10 command limitation?
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13231382
> 
> 
> You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.
> 
> 
> I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.
> 
> 
> After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.
> 
> 
> I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.
> 
> 
> Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.
> 
> 
> It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!
> 
> 
> My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.
> 
> 
> Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.



That's how I did it. You will have to learn 4-5 button presses into one command and then use the sequence feature to put them together.


----------



## DougReim




> Quote:
> First time I've seen this. Where did you find it?



My mistake, help says 5 commands per sequence maximim 10 sequences per activity.


Thanks girdnerg, I'll work on that tonight.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20559495
> 
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> I was able to enter the proper codes but it's missing one button..."Home". Is there a way to learn that command to a soft key?



The idea is that the other models might have the "Home" button in the database and you can either ask Logitech support to add the same button for your model or add the device to your "Watch a DVD" activity and use it.


But first make sure that the button really is not in the database since it might have a strange name (e.g. "HomeMenu", "Menu", "TopMenu", etc.). Just check whether none of the "strange" commands that are available in the database are not the command you are looking for.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20568693
> 
> 
> The idea is that the other models might have the "Home" button in the database and you can either ask Logitech support to add the same button for your model or add the device to your "Watch a DVD" activity and use it.
> 
> 
> But first make sure that the button really is not in the database since it might have a strange name (e.g. "HomeMenu", "Menu", "TopMenu", etc.). Just check whether none of the "strange" commands that are available in the database are not the command you are looking for.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I have the same player, and there is indeed no equivalent for the "Home" function from the original remote in the harmony database. However "Home" on the 210 is identical to the "FunctionMenu" command in the DMP-BD65 which is in the database. So the OP could ask support to add that command from the 65 or simply learn it. I can post the pronto hex if necessary.


----------



## DougReim

Thanks for the help.

I called Harmony and they added "Home" to the code base while I was on the phone. I've called them a few times and their support has been great.


----------



## ckenisell

Just bought the H1 today. How long does it take to fully charge before I can start programming?


I did a search of this thread for the word "charge" and it came up with 16 pages of results. Looked through the first few pages and nothing about the first charge.


Thanks.


----------



## Duck05

No pat answer..... sometimes 6-8 hours.... Often much less as the remotes typically come with some power in the battery.


----------



## ckenisell

Thanks. Programming it now. Having a hard time with the Oppo BDP-93. I am finding myself doing a lot of learning from the Oppo remote.


Any advise?


----------



## Duck05

I have the -83 and ended up having to learn about 8-10 commands as well but I was an early adopter so one would think that the Logitech data base would have been caught up by now.


I have never found the process to learn commands from the original remote too taxing but I have had the Logitechs (720,880, One) for over 5 years now and provide One programming to 7-8 friends and family for a real wide variety of equipment.


This thread also provides a lot advice from many experienced users so complex sequences and troublesome devices have been resolved on these pages. The Logitech customer support is pretty good, too, and mostly positive reports.


Randy's (squareeyes) site for channel icons is real awesome as well.... http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home


----------



## Geezer

I have the Oppo 93 and don't recall having the need to learn any commands. I did move buttons around & renamed a few.


----------



## ckenisell

Yeah, I am finding that I had to learn the on/off buttons, TopMenu, etc. Remapping the hard buttons on the remote to things that make more sense to me and pretty much redoing the additional screen buttons in the order of importance to me.


The ViP-722 is working really nicely too. I even had my original remote ID set to 9 and the H1 figured that one out after following the FAQ instructions. I love it when things work according to their instructions.


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Oppo 93 and don't recall having the need to learn any commands. I did move buttons around & renamed a few.



I have the Oppo 93 as well and I'm having trouble customizing the 'additional buttons'. I specifically want to change some of the defaults to Home, Pure Audio and Display. I go through the steps to change them but when I update the remote nothing? The defaults are still there?


----------



## mdavej

You have to customize buttons in your activity. Changing them in the device will not change anything in your activities.


----------



## rudy4rail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have to customize buttons in your activity. Changing them in the device will not change anything in your activities.



Oh, ok. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ckenisell

I think I have everything EXACTLY how I want it. The only thing I'm wondering about is this Topmenu button. I tried True Grit & Spiderman 2 on BD AND THE topmenu button did not take me to the main BD menu. But, I tried it with the Oppo remote and got the same results. Can anyone recommend a BD when the topmenu button actually takes you to the main menu?


----------



## ckenisell

So, I did get all of the stations programmed with the logos from iconharmony.com, but for those of you with a Dish Network DVR, is it possible to program the period or "." so that NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, etc. for to the OTA version instead of the satellite version? That would be great!


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

To get OTA stations with Dish, just use a 5 digit channel. For example 29.3 would be "02903".


----------



## girdnerg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ckenisell* 
So, I did get all of the stations programmed with the logos from iconharmony.com, but for those of you with a Dish Network DVR, is it possible to program the period or "." so that NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, etc. for to the OTA version instead of the satellite version? That would be great!


Thanks!
I have the Dish 722k with the OTA module and you don't need a "." to go to any channel. If fact the Dish remote does not have a "." or even a "-"


For example, I have a local on channel 8. The Dish provided channel in 008-00.

The OTA channel 8 shows up as 008-01, and it's subs are on 008-02 and 008-03.


If I want to go to the Dish provided channel 8, I just hit 8 and enter or type in 00800 on the harmony and it will go straight to it. Likewise, to go to the OTA channel I just type in 00801, 00802, or 00803 and it goes right to the one I want.


I also have these set in my favorites. I just use the 5 numbers like above when setting those up.


----------



## ckenisell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
To get OTA stations with Dish, just use a 5 digit channel. For example 29.3 would be "02903".
You just made my day. THANKS!










Thanks to you too girdnerg.


----------



## David Scott

I just wanted to say thanks, as I just purchased a Harmony One and set it up today to run my htpc, tv, receiver, etc. Went fairly smooth and have everything working with the help of reading this thread and others in the htpc forum section.


----------



## Geezer

Need some advanced help. Just replaced my Mits TV with a Sharp 2011 LC-70LE732U. Found it in the database for simple functions.

I have an activity "WATCH DVD" that requires the TV to be in "Film Mode", obtained by pushing a button "AV" on the remote numerous times (cycles). My other activity "Play XBox" requires Game mode, obtained by the same button.

I have never done anything complex with this remote. Is there a sequence I can perform to add the button push after the AVR input switch? I hope there is a direct code to take me to the desired mode instead of cycling through the choices.

My TV is fed via one HDMI cable from my AVR so custom saved TV input settings are not an option.


----------



## broncsfan46

I have a Panasonic tv (don't remember the model #) and am using a Rocketfish switcher to change between HDMI inputs.


Everything was working fine before I changed my receiver but now when everything is off and I first begin an activity, the television changes the input to tv.


The receiver is not relevant in the visual part as I am only using optical for the sound (it has no HDMI inputs).


This is very frustrating and I don't know how to fix it.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Olbi

@Geezer: First check whether there are discrete codes to selec the modes you need. If there aren't, you can use sequences or you can simply add the required number of "presses" of the AV button in the start and at the end of each activity. In either case you'll need 2 sequences/sets of button presses per mode switch: one in the beginning of the activity which will be used to select the desired mode from a predefined initial mode (e.g. Game Mode) and one at the end of the activity to return to that predefined initial mode, so the next switch to know where it starts from (i.e. How many times to "push" the AV button).


You can create a sequence on the same screen where you can modify the button assignments. Keep in mind that they can have max. 5 commands (there is a workaround, but it involves some trial and error).


Hope this helps.


----------



## Olbi

@broncsfan46: Try turning off HDMI-CEC on either the receiver or on the TV. In case you need HDMI-CEC on both, try switching the devices on in the following order: TV, AVR, source and make sure that the AVR is turned on after the TV is completely on, following it will try to switch to TV.


Hope this helps.


----------



## DRender1

I have a Yamaha HTR-5940 that I am using the Multi Channel Input for connection to my BD Player.

My Harmony One can set the receiver to Multi Channel when I change to my DVD Activity, however when attempting to go to something else, my receiver requires you press multi channel again in order to exit before you can change to a different input.

I'm not sure why Multi Channel Input acts like a completely different setting than any of my other inputs but its kind of annoying.


tl/dr

Because of the way my Yamaha acts, my Harmony One wont change the receiver input when I press a different activity, unless I go under devices and press Multi Channel to exit out before I select a different activity.


Not sure if there is any help for me, but I figured I would see if this is a common problem.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DRender1* /forum/post/20633903
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha HTR-5940 that I am using the Multi Channel Input for connection to my BD Player.
> 
> My Harmony One can set the receiver to Multi Channel when I change to my DVD Activity, however when attempting to go to something else, my receiver requires you press multi channel again in order to exit before you can change to a different input.
> 
> I'm not sure why Multi Channel Input acts like a completely different setting than any of my other inputs but its kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> tl/dr
> 
> Because of the way my Yamaha acts, my Harmony One wont change the receiver input when I press a different activity, unless I go under devices and press Multi Channel to exit out before I select a different activity.
> 
> 
> Not sure if there is any help for me, but I figured I would see if this is a common problem.



Can't help with a Yamaha specific fix, but can with the Harmony.


Go thru the advanced setup for that activity again. At the end it will ask if everything is ok or not. Select the one that says something like "Yes, but I want to add more control." Then you can add an additional Multi Channel command as you *leave* the activity.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DRender1* /forum/post/20633903
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha HTR-5940 that I am using the Multi Channel Input for connection to my BD Player.
> 
> My Harmony One can set the receiver to Multi Channel when I change to my DVD Activity, however when attempting to go to something else, my receiver requires you press multi channel again in order to exit before you can change to a different input.
> 
> I'm not sure why Multi Channel Input acts like a completely different setting than any of my other inputs but its kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> tl/dr
> 
> Because of the way my Yamaha acts, my Harmony One wont change the receiver input when I press a different activity, unless I go under devices and press Multi Channel to exit out before I select a different activity.
> 
> 
> Not sure if there is any help for me, but I figured I would see if this is a common problem.



I have the exact same problem as you do, to get out of the Multi Channel input (Ext In.) I must push Auto Input mode. When I choose "Watch TV" the input changes to TV/DBS yet my AVR is still in Ext In. which is an external source input not associated with the regular inputs. I have exhausted myself trying to find a solution through the provided software, now I have to go to my Device --> AVR and push the Auto Input mode button. I was told to add that command to the activity tree to get out of Ext In. except the Auto Input mode command is not available anywhere in the software! I wish you luck.


Techlord


----------



## r_debashis

Hi,


Good that this thread lived since 2008 till now. I could see a lot of complains about the IR learning features here as well as the official logitech support forum. These were mostly around the One not being able to sense the IR signal from other remotes due to interference or whatever.

Apparently these complains were mostly around 2008/09 after which they seem to have fizzled out.

Does this mean that logitech has addressed these issues in the later versions of their hardware/software? Are these issues gone or are you guys still seeing these issues.

Can anyone share their observations on this?


Thanks,

Debashis


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_debashis* /forum/post/20636037
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Good that this thread lived since 2008 till now. I could see a lot of complains about the IR learning features here as well as the official logitech support forum. These were mostly around the One not being able to sense the IR signal from other remotes due to interference or whatever.
> 
> Apparently these complains were mostly around 2008/09 after which they seem to have fizzled out.
> 
> Does this mean that logitech has addressed these issues in the later versions of their hardware/software? Are these issues gone or are you guys still seeing these issues.
> 
> Can anyone share their observations on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Debashis



It's hard to say if the "problem" fizzled out. Who knows how prevalent it was anyway? As you know, a disproportionate amount of users would appear to have problems given the nature of a forum such as this in that primarily those having problems post. Additionally, some of us have learned to change our behavior when learning IR. I simply move my remote farther away from the laptop to which it's tethered to avoid interference issues.


----------



## Hotkey

Struggling a little with my H1. All activities set up work fine but often, when switching activities from an OFF position, the Input source on my Pioneer VSX-1120-K AV Receiver does not switch. can I adjust something to lock that down?


----------



## oman321

If it is only happening when you are entering an activity from an off state, it means the receiver needs a delay before it is ready to receive commands.


In the software go to that device, go to options and select Adjust the Delays. Your 1st option should be Power on Delay. My receiver is set to 1500 ms (this is probably by default). Increase yours as needed and test out. Some users would jump dramatically and then scale back until it fails to get the least delay.


Good luck.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r_debashis* /forum/post/20636037
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Good that this thread lived since 2008 till now. I could see a lot of complains about the IR learning features here as well as the official logitech support forum. These were mostly around the One not being able to sense the IR signal from other remotes due to interference or whatever.
> 
> Apparently these complains were mostly around 2008/09 after which they seem to have fizzled out.
> 
> Does this mean that logitech has addressed these issues in the later versions of their hardware/software? Are these issues gone or are you guys still seeing these issues.
> 
> Can anyone share their observations on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Debashis



I was an early adopter and did indeed have IR learning problems at first. I have recently upgraded my equipment and had to do some IR learning and didn't have any problems, so I think they have been fixed.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20634108
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem as you do, to get out of the Multi Channel input (Ext In.) I must push Auto Input mode. When I choose "Watch TV" the input changes to TV/DBS yet my AVR is still in Ext In. which is an external source input not associated with the regular inputs. I have exhausted myself trying to find a solution through the provided software, now I have to go to my Device --> AVR and push the Auto Input mode button. I was told to add that command to the activity tree to get out of Ext In. except the Auto Input mode command is not available anywhere in the software! I wish you luck.
> 
> 
> Techlord



If the Auto Input command is available in Device Mode, then it should absolutely be availabe to add to your activity shutdown list.


If you go into your device's customize buttons setup, the list of commands in the dropdown box for your existing Device Mode Auto Input button is the exact same drop-down list that you would get for adding commands to the startup/shutdown lists (or for programminig a custom button in your Activities). If the required command appears in one place, it will also be available in the others.


An example with a similar command from my Onkyo:


Here is the auto audio command in the device mode button setup:










When you go to the Add Custom Action screens in an activity, the exact same list of commands is available:










After selecting the command, it appears in the custom actions list for that activity (this is my start activity list, but the end activity list works exactly the same way:


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/20636635
> 
> 
> If it is only happening when you are entering an activity from an off state, it means the receiver needs a delay before it is ready to receive commands.
> 
> 
> In the software go to that device, go to options and select Adjust the Delays. Your 1st option should be Power on Delay. My receiver is set to 1500 ms (this is probably by default). Increase yours as needed and test out. Some users would jump dramatically and then scale back until it fails to get the least delay.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Ill try that thanks!


UPDATE: Set power on delay to 3500 and works fine. Thanks!


----------



## Techlord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
If the Auto Input command is available in Device Mode, then it should absolutely be availabe to add to your activity shutdown list.


If you go into your device's customize buttons setup, the list of commands in the dropdown box for your existing Device Mode Auto Input button is the exact same drop-down list that you would get for adding commands to the startup/shutdown lists (or for programminig a custom button in your Activities). If the required command appears in one place, it will also be available in the others.



When you go to the Add Custom Action screens in an activity, the exact same list of commands is available:







"NEVER SEEN THIS SCREEN BEFORE".


After selecting the command, it appears in the custom actions list for that activity (this is my start activity list, but the end activity list works exactly the same way:








"NEVER SEEN THIS SCREEN BEFORE".


Your going to have to tell me exactly how to get to these two pages ("Custom Actions") step by step, because I have tried for a hour following every path possible (software ver. 7.7.0) and have never seen these two pages, this software is like a freaking maze! I am amazed by the fact that for how much time I have spent programing my Harmony One (8 hours) I have not found *Custom Actions*!


----------



## ckenisell

I found it once before, but you're correct that it's a maze. It's hard to find the same thing twice. It's nice to have it wizard based, but many of the questions sound the same and you never know where it's going to take you just by answering simple, one-line questions.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20640241
> 
> "NEVER SEEN THIS SCREEN BEFORE".
> 
> 
> Your going to have to tell me exactly how to get to these two pages ("Custom Actions") step by step, because I have tried for a hour following every path possible (software ver. 7.7.0) and have never seen these two pages, this software is like a freaking maze! I am amazed by the fact that for how much time I have spent programing my Harmony One (8 hours) I have not found *Custom Actions*!



From the Activity Page, select [Settings] for the particular activity you want to modify, then...
Select "_Review the settings for this Activity"_ [Next]
Select _"Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity"_ [Next]
Depending on you combination of equipment, you will then need to hit either [Save] or [Next] to bypass several configuration screens, (in my case it's one [Save] and two [Next]) until...
Arrive at Custom Actions screen, where you can add additional commands to the Startup and/or Shutdown command list.

You get the command list screen from the main Custom Actions screen by hitting the [Add] button next to "Add Action for {Select Device} when the Activity Starts/Stops".


One thing I should add here... you should avoid adding power and main input commands on this screen because the remote does not track the power or input states of your devices when changes are made here. Other settings or sub-inputs (like your audio select command) are fair game since the remote doesn't track their states anyway. This also means that if you make a change for a particular activity that does not apply to all activities, you need to undo that change at the end of the activity or at the start of the next activity. You can see that I issue several commands to my AVR at the start of the activity. I do this for all activities to "normalize" everything, since I'm a tinkerer and may have changed some settings manually in a previous activity (or outside of an activity).


There is no doubt that the software is weakest link in the Harmony world. It's more powerful than most people think and there are lots of settings that you can tweak, but it's not always obvious where they are (or even that they exist at all). That said, the obtuse layout of the software doesn't bother me nearly as much as the horrible facilities given to arrange your custom button pages. Clicking on line at a time up or down in a list is just ridiculous, as is the inability to copy pages from one activity to another.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/20636824
> 
> 
> I was an early adopter and did indeed have IR learning problems at first. I have recently upgraded my equipment and had to do some IR learning and didn't have any problems, so I think they have been fixed.



There may or may not have been firmware changes to help this, but by far the biggest and most common learning issue is too close proximity to your computer screen while learnng commands, as 120inna55 noted above.


The natural tendency to sit at your notebook with the remotes held just above the keyboard and in front of the notebook's screen is just about the worst possible condition you could have.


----------



## Techlord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
From the Activity Page, select [Settings] for the particular activity you want to modify, then...
Select "_Review the settings for this Activity"_ [Next]
Select _"Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity"_ [Next]
Depending on you combination of equipment, you will then need to hit either [Save] or [Next] to bypass several configuration screens, (in my case it's one [Save] and two [Next]) until...
Arrive at Custom Actions screen, where you can add additional commands to the Startup and/or Shutdown command list.

You get the command list screen from the main Custom Actions screen by hitting the [Add] button next to "Add Action for {Select Device} when the Activity Starts/Stops".


One thing I should add here... you should avoid adding power and main input commands on this screen because the remote does not track the power or input states of your devices when changes are made here. Other settings or sub-inputs (like your audio select command) are fair game since the remote doesn't track their states anyway. This also means that if you make a change for a particular activity that does not apply to all activities, you need to undo that change at the end of the activity or at the start of the next activity. You can see that I issue several commands to my AVR at the start of the activity. I do this for all activities to "normalize" everything, since I'm a tinkerer and may have changed some settings manually in a previous activity (or outside of an activity).


There is no doubt that the software is weakest link in the Harmony world. It's more powerful than most people think and there are lots of settings that you can tweak, but it's not always obvious where they are (or even that they exist at all). That said, the obtuse layout of the software doesn't bother me nearly as much as the horrible facilities given to arrange your custom button pages. Clicking on line at a time up or down in a list is just ridiculous, as is the inability to copy pages from one activity to another.
Well that did it then, the reason I never found the Custom Activity screen is because you need bypass a few pages of configuration screens to finely get there, but once you are there it gets pretty straight forward. I lost you when explaining about avoiding adding power and main input commands, what are these?


I really appreciate all of the help jcalabria!


----------



## lulinuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/19636084
> 
> 
> I just picked up one a couple of days ago after doing a lot of research on competing LCD screen remotes. My biggest concern was being able to insert a delay in a series of commands like my old URC remote. There were some hintss on the web on how to fake this activity. I have been successful in creating a sequence to simulate a commercial skip on my SA8300HD PVR (FFx4, n seconds delay, play).
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need the details.



I would love to have the details of this configuration if you still know it. Thanks


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lulinuf* /forum/post/20650437
> 
> 
> I would love to have the details of this configuration if you still know it. Thanks



See this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post19642354


----------



## alebozzo

Hi, I've a Samsung SmartTV and would like to know if anyone found out the way to choose, between sources of the TV, the Allshare source (through network from a PC). I found out the command for different HDMI,AV,Component etc, but not Allshare







. Also choosing different TV (C or D series), direct commands are only for direct inputs. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

What's the model number of your tv? How exactly do you get to Allshare with the original remote?


----------



## ki11abee

Just got my remote and I love it. Since it uses lithium ion battery, it's not wise to have it docked when not in use right? Or does it cut the charge when full even though it's docked?


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ki11abee* /forum/post/20663013
> 
> 
> Just got my remote and I live it. Since it uses lithium ion battery, it's not wise to have it docked when not in use right? Or does it cut the charge when full even though it's docked?



Almost all devices that use lithium ion battery has a cut-off either built into the phone or plugin charger, I leave my Harmony One on the dock charging unit when I'm not using it. It says in the instructions that you should leave it docked on the charger when not in use.


----------



## ki11abee

Good to know, thanks. Guess ill have mine on the dock 24/7 then


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20663122
> 
> 
> Almost all devices that use lithium ion battery has a cut-off either built into the phone or plugin charger, I leave my Harmony One on the dock charging unit when I'm not using it. It says in the instructions that you should leave it docked on the charger when not in use.



I bought my Harmony One last year in Mar/April last year and have always left my Harmony docked in the charging cradle for the first six months of owning it. But after reading many complaints of owners with swollen battery being jammed on this thread, I permanently disconnected the charging cradle from the mains in order to prevent the same thing happening to me. I only charge it when it is running low on battery.


Guess what happened??


My Harmony stopped charging two weeks ago and when I took out the battery for the very first time ( I had no reason to take out the battery previously ) to inspect it, it is noticeably swollen in the middle although not bad enough to be jammed.


I lodged a case with Harmony Customer Service, and I told them I suspect the issue is with the battery. After a series of questions from them, they have decided to send me a replacement after I have sent them detailed responses to their questions. I am still waiting for the replacement to arrive but I am very satisfied with their exceptional customer service.


I have actually forgotten to disconnect the charging cradle from the mains since at least a week ago, when I tried to remove the battery two days ago, it was actually slightly jammed. It took a minor effort to get it out, when it would previously just come out with ease, and it is most certainly more swollen than a couple of weeks ago when the issue surfaced.


I am really curious now. Is it really a good idea to be leaving this remote permanently in the charging cradle or is it just bad luck from a batch of bad batteries perhaps??


I have been told by Harmony Customer Service that they have disabled my remote so I won't be able to update it any more. I am thinking I might just try the new battery on the remote once the replacement has arrived. If it is only the battery that is stuffed, which seems very likely, I might buy another battery and use it as a backup unit.


Anyone here knows where I can pick up cheap replacement battery for it?


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/20668109
> 
> 
> I bought my Harmony One last year in Mar/April last year and have always left my Harmony docked in the charging cradle for the first six months of owning it. But after reading many complaints of owners with swollen battery being jammed on this thread, I permanently disconnected the charging cradle from the mains in order to prevent the same thing happening to me. I only charge it when it is running low on battery.
> 
> 
> Guess what happened??
> 
> 
> My Harmony stopped charging two weeks ago and when I took out the battery for the very first time ( I had no reason to take out the battery previously ) to inspect it, it is noticeably swollen in the middle although not bad enough to be jammed.
> 
> 
> I lodged a case with Harmony Customer Service, and I told them I suspect the issue is with the battery. After a series of questions from them, they have decided to send me a replacement after I have sent them detailed responses to their questions. I am still waiting for the replacement to arrive but I am very satisfied with their exceptional customer service.
> 
> 
> I have actually forgotten to disconnect the charging cradle from the mains since at least a week ago, when I tried to remove the battery two days ago, it was actually slightly jammed. It took a minor effort to get it out, when it would previously just come out with ease, and it is most certainly more swollen than a couple of weeks ago when the issue surfaced.
> 
> 
> I am really curious now. Is it really a good idea to be leaving this remote permanently in the charging cradle or is it just bad luck from a batch of bad batteries perhaps??
> 
> 
> I have been told by Harmony Customer Service that they have disabled my remote so I won't be able to update it any more. I am thinking I might just try the new battery on the remote once the replacement has arrived. If it is only the battery that is stuffed, which seems very likely, I might buy another battery and use it as a backup unit.
> 
> 
> Anyone here knows where I can pick up cheap replacement battery for it?



I don't understand why they would remove the update feature, how else can you program your Harmony One? There are two reasons why a lithium battery will swell up like that, (1) if you discharge the lithium battery by letting it drop below the threshold it will swell up and die! Example, my Radio Control cars and truck use lithium batteries, if I let an 11.1 volt lithium battery drop below 9 volts cell death with occur and then they will slowly swell up over time, (2) they will swell up and explode if overcharged. The explosion with be a violent one... I'm going to contact Logitech tomorrow and ask them if the Harmony One has a cut-off to prevent overcharging and if it has a cut-off to prevent overdischarging, a power surge could also be to blame!

*Chemical dangers:* *Heating may cause violent combustion or explosion. ... Metallic lithium will react with nitrogen, oxygen, and water vapor in the air!!*


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/20668109
> 
> 
> I bought my Harmony One last year in Mar/April last year and have always left my Harmony docked in the charging cradle for the first six months of owning it. But after reading many complaints of owners with swollen battery being jammed on this thread, I permanently disconnected the charging cradle from the mains in order to prevent the same thing happening to me. I only charge it when it is running low on battery.
> 
> 
> Guess what happened??
> 
> 
> My Harmony stopped charging two weeks ago and when I took out the battery for the very first time ( I had no reason to take out the battery previously ) to inspect it, it is noticeably swollen in the middle although not bad enough to be jammed.
> 
> 
> I lodged a case with Harmony Customer Service, and I told them I suspect the issue is with the battery. After a series of questions from them, they have decided to send me a replacement after I have sent them detailed responses to their questions. I am still waiting for the replacement to arrive but I am very satisfied with their exceptional customer service.
> 
> 
> I have actually forgotten to disconnect the charging cradle from the mains since at least a week ago, when I tried to remove the battery two days ago, it was actually slightly jammed. It took a minor effort to get it out, when it would previously just come out with ease, and it is most certainly more swollen than a couple of weeks ago when the issue surfaced.
> 
> 
> I am really curious now. Is it really a good idea to be leaving this remote permanently in the charging cradle or is it just bad luck from a batch of bad batteries perhaps??
> 
> 
> I have been told by Harmony Customer Service that they have disabled my remote so I won't be able to update it any more. I am thinking I might just try the new battery on the remote once the replacement has arrived. If it is only the battery that is stuffed, which seems very likely, I might buy another battery and use it as a backup unit.
> 
> 
> Anyone here knows where I can pick up cheap replacement battery for it?



Slight swelling IS normal and that is what you initially experienced. However, swelling to the point that it interferes with removal is not.


I strongly believe that the safest and most prudent way to handle charging on these remotes is to charge it only when needed and only for as long as needed.


I really can find no logical reason why anyone would want to keep it charging in the cradle 24/7. Despite very heavy use and having maximum backlight duration, my One goes 7-10 days between charges. After 2+ years of use, the OE battery started to dip down into the 5-7 day between charges (and had only the "normal" slightly convex shape) and I replaced it with a Logitech branded battery found on e-Bay for less than $5 each (I bought three... one each for my One and two 880s). Another year has passed and the replacement battery is still in that 7-10 day range between charges. It NEVER goes into the cradle unless the battery indicator has turned red. (If that should happen in the middle of watching TV, sitting it in the cradle for 10 minutes (i.e, the typical length of a show segment between commercials) will charge it enough to get through the day's viewing until it can get an undisturbed overnight charge. The next morning it comes out of the cradle for another week at a minimum.


For those "neat freaks" that have to have everything in its place, you can put the remote into the cradle backwards when you want it "home" but not charging. I don't necessarily do this all the time, but if I'm going out of town for the week I will do it to prevent the remote from charging unnecessarily.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20668186
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they would remove the update feature, how else can you program your Harmony One? There are two reasons why a lithium battery will swell up like that, (1) if you discharge the lithium battery by letting it drop below the threshold it will swell up and die! Example, my Radio Control cars and truck use lithium batteries, if I let an 11.1 volt lithium battery drop below 9 volts cell death with occur and then they will slowly swell up over time, (2) they will swell up and explode if overcharged. The explosion with be a violent one... I'm going to contact Logitech tomorrow and ask them if the Harmony One has a cut-off to prevent overcharging and if it has a cut-off to prevent overdischarging, a power surge could also be to blame!
> 
> *Chemical dangers:* *Heating may cause violent combustion or explosion. ... Metallic lithium will react with nitrogen, oxygen, and water vapor in the air!!*



They disable the update capabilities of remotes for which they have issued replacement units. This prevents the original from being sold or using their replacement policy as a way to get a second remote for free. If you can use them with their existing programming, however, they will continue to work forever.


Your discussion on the characteristics of lithium batteries only underscores the prudence of not charging them any more than is absolutely necessary. The batteries HAVE been known to overheat in the charging cradles, as evidenced by a number of users (certainly not the majority, thankfully) having issues with blackened displays.


Keep the charging time to a minimum and routinely inspect the battery (once a month, maybe) for any changes in shape beyond the normal very slight swelling.


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20668533
> 
> 
> Slight swelling IS normal and that is what you initially experienced. However, swelling to the point that it interferes with removal is not.
> 
> 
> I strongly believe that the safest and most prudent way to handle charging on these remotes is to charge it only when needed and only for as long as needed.
> 
> 
> I really can find no logical reason why anyone would want to keep it charging in the cradle 24/7. Despite very heavy use and having maximum backlight duration, my One goes 7-10 days between charges. After 2+ years of use, the OE battery started to dip down into the 5-7 day between charges (and had only the "normal" slightly convex shape) and I replaced it with a Logitech branded battery found on e-Bay for less than $5 each (I bought three... one each for my One and two 880s). Another year has passed and the replacement battery is still in that 7-10 day range between charges. It NEVER goes into the cradle unless the battery indicator has turned red. (If that should happen in the middle of watching TV, sitting it in the cradle for 10 minutes (i.e, the typical length of a show segment between commercials) will charge it enough to get through the day's viewing until it can get an undisturbed overnight charge. The next morning it comes out of the cradle for another week at a minimum.
> 
> 
> For those "neat freaks" that have to have everything in its place, you can put the remote into the cradle backwards when you want it "home" but not charging. I don't necessarily do this all the time, but if I'm going out of town for the week I will do it to prevent the remote from charging unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> They disable the update capabilities of remotes for which they have issued replacement units. This prevents the original from being sold or using their replacement policy as a way to get a second remote for free. If you can use them with their existing programming, however, they will continue to work forever.
> 
> 
> Your discussion on the characteristics of lithium batteries only underscores the prudence of not charging them any more than is absolutely necessary. The batteries HAVE been known to overheat in the charging cradles, as evidenced by a number of users (certainly not the majority, thankfully) having issues with blackened displays.
> 
> 
> Keep the charging time to a minimum and routinely inspect the battery (once a month, maybe) for any changes in shape beyond the normal very slight swelling.



Your charging routine is exactly the same as mine. I do leave it in the charging cradle but it is disconnected from the mains most of the time until I need to charge the remote. With our usage pattern, I also find that I only need to charge it once every forthnight. Your suggestion on inspecting the battery once a month is a very good one, that is a habit I will be adopting from now on once the replacement remote is received.


I have just bought a new media player that I am waiting to receive, and my TV is more than 2 ( or is it three? ) years old now so I am thinking of replacing it in the coming months. As such, I will certainly be making changes to the remote programming in the coming weeks/months. Until the TV is actually changed, other activities such as "Playing PS3", "Watch BD" etc will remain the same so I will still be able to use the current remote once I have ascertained that it is indeed the battery that is dead. Sounds like ebay is a good starting point to look.


----------



## pbarach

So it sounds like some people are saying that always keeping the remote in the cradle when not in use will keep the battery from swelling, others are saying that doing so can CAUSE the swelling, and one person is saying that a little swelling is normal. You can't all be right? Perhaps we need a poll to be answered by ONLY those people who have had the swollen battery problem to see if there is a pattern on how often they charged their remotes...


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pbarach* 
So it sounds like some people are saying that always keeping the remote in the cradle when not in use will keep the battery from swelling, others are saying that doing so can CAUSE the swelling, and one person is saying that a little swelling is normal. You can't all be right? Perhaps we need a poll to be answered by ONLY those people who have had the swollen battery problem to see if there is a pattern on how often they charged their remotes...
I don't know where anyone said that keeping the remote out of the charger will cause swelling... Techlord mentioned that over-discharging may cause issues, but waiting until the remote says "Please charge me" is not over-discharging.


Slight swelling has been reported by most here and is specifically noted as normal by Logitech themselves. "Slight swelling" should be barely noticeable (usually by placing on a flat surface and seeing if it "wobbles") and shouldn't interfere with battery removal.


----------



## pbarach

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcalabria* 
I don't know where anyone said that keeping the remote out of the charger will cause swelling... Techlord mentioned etc....
Yes, and in the same post he said, *"There are two reasons why a lithium battery will swell up like that, (1) if you discharge the lithium battery by letting it drop below the threshold it will swell up and die! Example, my Radio Control cars and truck use lithium batteries, if I let an 11.1 volt lithium battery drop below 9 volts cell death with occur and then they will slowly swell up over time, et*c."


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/20670367
> 
> 
> Yes, and in the same post he said, *"There are two reasons why a lithium battery will swell up like that, (1) if you discharge the lithium battery by letting it drop below the threshold it will swell up and die! Example, my Radio Control cars and truck use lithium batteries, if I let an 11.1 volt lithium battery drop below 9 volts cell death with occur and then they will slowly swell up over time, et*c."



As I had noted, using the remote until it tells you it needs to be recharged does not represent such deep discharge cycle.


----------



## Techlord

I may have forgot to mention that an overcharged lithium battery with swell up "instantly" while over-discharging will cause a very slow swell up of the lithium battery, I also consider the Harmony One charger to be a somewhat fast charger since 15 minutes gets you almost a 100% charge. It is for that reason that the Harmony One is to blame for not having a proper cut-off voltage, cell phones and laptops also have a cut-off voltage built-in to prevent overcharging when connected to the mains.


My mother's laptop has been connected to the mains for over 4 years, the lithium battery doesn't swell up at all. Its not uncommon for manufacturers to claim something is considered normal when in fact its not, but it sure allows some wiggle room to get out of the liability for (example: loud buzzing plasmas, cracked glass) the said product. I'll conduct an experiment and leave mine plug-in all of the time and report back in a year or whenever something happens or not.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/20669332
> 
> 
> So it sounds like some people are saying that always keeping the remote in the cradle when not in use will keep the battery from swelling, others are saying that doing so can CAUSE the swelling, and one person is saying that a little swelling is normal. You can't all be right? Perhaps we need a poll to be answered by ONLY those people who have had the swollen battery problem to see if there is a pattern on how often they charged their remotes...



I had it happen to me. Harmony replaced my remote for free despite being out of warrantee:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...y#post19888298 


I was told that the swelling was caused by a bad batch of batteries; not by leaving it in the cradle.


If one does a search on battery swelling there is a lot of information regarding this issue on this thread as well as on the official Harmony threads. I always leave my H1 in the charging cradle as suggested in the H1 user manual. I just checked the battery in my 7th month old H1 and there is no evidence of swelling despite leaving it in its cradle 24/7.


----------



## ckenisell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/20670732
> 
> 
> ...I also consider the Harmony One charger to be a somewhat fast charger since 15 minutes gets you almost a 100% charge



Hmmm...That's exactly opposite of my experience. I can leave it on there for several hours and it doesn't even get to a full charge. I haven't even had it a month yet.










The first day I bought it, I put it on the charger until it reached a full charge, now I don't know that it even does.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenisell* /forum/post/20672468
> 
> 
> Hmmm...That's exactly opposite of my experience. I can leave it on there for several hours and it doesn't even get to a full charge. I haven't even had it a month yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day I bought it, I put it on the charger until it reached a full charge, now I don't know that it even does.



When I first received mine it was 50% charged and it only took 25 minutes to read fully charged, all things are not created equal! Some plasmas buz while others do not even within the same model series.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20670608
> 
> 
> As I had noted, using the remote until it tells you it needs to be recharged does not represent such deep discharge cycle.



And now you know where someone said that letting it discharge can cause it to swell. I don't know who's right or wrong on this, though--my battery is fine after probably two years of use.


----------



## Erdinger34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/20668109
> 
> 
> ... I permanently disconnected the charging cradle from the mains in order to prevent the same thing happening to me. I only charge it when it is running low on battery ... My Harmony stopped charging two weeks ago...



sschen,


I recently experienced exactly the same failure. I used to put the black cleaning cloth between the remote and the two connector pins on the charger to prevent the remote from charging. I start to suspect that this is not good for the ONE, as mine also stopped charging completely. A few weeks before this, I noticed that I had to insert it in the cradle a few times before the charging cycle would start. I had no swollen battery syndrom, I now have the old battery in the replacement remote that Logitech sent. When you put the ONE in the cradle, you may notice a soft clicking, and the cradle is magnetized around the connector pins. I've never seen the insides of a ONE, but it's likely that there's a magnet switch in the remote that tells it "right, I'm in the cradle, so I'll go into charging mode". Then if there's no juice flowing, something breaks over time.


Maybe someone can confirm this assumption.


Erdinger34


----------



## HairyPinkElephan

I have an incredibly small problem that is driving me nuts. Setup in my bedroom is simple. TV and cable box. When I open the Guide with my H1 the EXIT button does not exit the guide and this is baffling me. I think the exit button may be being used as the TV remote exit rather than the cable remote exit. I tried teaching it the command but nothing seems to work.


I want to be able to press "Guide" on my H1 and then "EXIT" on the physical button on my H1 and have the guide exit.


Any help?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HairyPinkElephan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an incredibly small problem that is driving me nuts. Setup in my bedroom is simple. TV and cable box. When I open the Guide with my H1 the EXIT button does not exit the guide and this is baffling me. I think the exit button may be being used as the TV remote exit rather than the cable remote exit. I tried teaching it the command but nothing seems to work.
> 
> 
> I want to be able to press "Guide" on my H1 and then "EXIT" on the physical button on my H1 and have the guide exit.
> 
> 
> Any help?



Press guide a second time & it should vanish.


----------



## HairyPinkElephan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/20702823
> 
> 
> Press guide a second time & it should vanish.



lol

yeah that would be the easiest thing to do. But the exit button thing is personal now and it doesn't exit from any screens. For example, when I'm deep in searching shows or something in the guide, just pressing guide again returns me to the guide.


I know it's not a big deal but I'm on a bit of a personal mission to figure it out.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HairyPinkElephan* /forum/post/20702833
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> yeah that would be the easiest thing to do. But the exit button thing is personal now and it doesn't exit from any screens. For example, when I'm deep in searching shows or something in the guide, just pressing guide again returns me to the guide.
> 
> 
> I know it's not a big deal but I'm on a bit of a personal mission to figure it out.



I understand what you mean. With my DISH DVRs, "view live TV" on the native remote takes you right to the program no matter how deep in the menus you may be.


I believe I had a similar problem as you long ago when I set up my H1. It turns out "Exit" in the Harmony software wasn't the same as "view live TV". I know you said you learned the function, as did I, but I later discovered that Harmony wasn't assigning it correctly. I had to go back into the software and change the button assignment with the drop-down to the learned command (which is at the bottom of the list of choices). Name it something that stands out so you can ensure it's the correct command.


----------



## jbaruch76

i currently have the 880, but the buttons are not working and i can't get it opened to clean it w/o breaking it.

so i am in the market for a new remote and i can get the one for $100 shipped which sounds fine. i have one concern though. on the 880 i was able to create custom buttons while in an activity on the lcd screen. is this also a feature of the one? i couldn't find the info and i would think it would be a little harder on the color touch screen.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaruch76* /forum/post/20709313
> 
> 
> i currently have the 880, but the buttons are not working and i can't get it opened to clean it w/o breaking it.
> 
> so i am in the market for a new remote and i can get the one for $100 shipped which sounds fine. i have one concern though. on the 880 i was able to create custom buttons while in an activity on the lcd screen. is this also a feature of the one? i couldn't find the info and i would think it would be a little harder on the color touch screen.



If you could on the 880 you can do it on the One.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaruch76* /forum/post/20709313
> 
> 
> i currently have the 880, but the buttons are not working and i can't get it opened to clean it w/o breaking it.
> 
> so i am in the market for a new remote and i can get the one for $100 shipped which sounds fine. i have one concern though. on the 880 i was able to create custom buttons while in an activity on the lcd screen. is this also a feature of the one? i couldn't find the info and i would think it would be a little harder on the color touch screen.



As bernie33 said, you can certainly do it on the One. The difference is that you'll have to _touch_ the LCD, whereas with the 880, you've probably become accustomed to _feeling_ for the correct button without looking. The nature of the touch screen is that you have to look at the screen (at least most of us do).


This doesn't bother me, mind you, as I'm completely happy with my One. I just thought I'd prepare you for this inherent difference.


----------



## Duck05

Having gone from the 880 to the H1 I have never felt "deprived". I still have the 880 in use in the bedroom but the H1 is the best remote I have used so far.


With the help of the folks here, the H1 has many positive features over the 880 and as pointed out above, the LCD versus hard buttons is the of the major differences. For the most part you can "map" the most used keys to hard buttons and use the LCD for less frequently used functions and you should be fine.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaruch76* /forum/post/20709313
> 
> 
> i currently have the 880, but the buttons are not working and i can't get it opened to clean it w/o breaking it.
> 
> so i am in the market for a new remote and i can get the one for $100 shipped which sounds fine. i have one concern though. on the 880 i was able to create custom buttons while in an activity on the lcd screen. is this also a feature of the one? i couldn't find the info and i would think it would be a little harder on the color touch screen.



If the remote is not working then you have nothing to loose by trying to open it, unless you think it can be sold for spare parts.


There was a post here somewhere about how to open a Logitech remote. The hand held models are generally similar, just that the tabs may be in different positions. Try searching for it.


----------



## DougReim

Quote:

Originally Posted by jbaruch76 View Post

i currently have the 880, but the buttons are not working and i can't get it opened to clean it w/o breaking it.

so i am in the market for a new remote and i can get the one for $100 shipped which sounds fine. i have one concern though. on the 880 i was able to create custom buttons while in an activity on the lcd screen. is this also a feature of the one? i couldn't find the info and i would think it would be a little harder on the color touch screen.

As bernie33 said, you can certainly do it on the One. The difference is that you'll have to touch the LCD, whereas with the 880, you've probably become accustomed to feeling for the correct button without looking. The nature of the touch screen is that you have to look at the screen (at least most of us do).
Can someone please explain how to program buttons on the remote's screen? I just went through the manual and I could not find directions for that....Thanks.


----------



## girdnerg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DougReim* 
Can someone please explain how to program buttons on the remote's screen? I just went through the manual and I could not find directions for that....Thanks.
In the software there is an option to customize buttons. Click on that and it will take you to a screen showing the hard buttons. On this same page there is a tab on the top right that says "Additional Buttons." Click on that and it will take you to a similar page where you can set up the soft buttons (lcd screen buttons).


----------



## DougReim

Yes I know that, maybe I misunderstood. I thought the poster said he could program buttons from the remote itself.


----------



## Duck05

Not sure what your reference is to "program buttons" means.... Except for "favorites" where you can use a channel icon, the only other thing you can do is create a sequence of commands (up to 5) as one button....


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20715701
> 
> 
> Yes I know that, maybe I misunderstood. I thought the poster said he could program buttons from the remote itself.



I believe the OP meant that he could customize buttons that would be available to use on the LCD screen once an activity was selected. I can see how it could be read to mean that the customization happened on the remote itself.


----------



## TatorTot

How long does it take to fully charge the harmony one


I left it on the cradle overnight , isnt the charging cradle light suppose to turn green ?


Is still white after the remote on there overnight


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722167
> 
> 
> How long does it take to fully charge the harmony one
> 
> 
> I left it on the cradle overnight , isnt the charging cradle light suppose to turn green ?
> 
> 
> Is still white after the remote on there overnight



Mine's almost three years old and I've never seen the cradle light be any color but white. An overnight charge gets me at least a week of heavy use before another charge is necessary.


At one time, a brand new out-of-the-box unit had a nice charging status display... but the first time you connected it to be programmed the firmware was updated and the charging indicator display went away.


----------



## TatorTot

Maybe i read the instructions wrong but i thought the cradle light was suppose to turn green



Another thing i cant get my Mitsubishi 2010 dlp to change inputs on acitivity


There are no remote codes for the 60c10 Mitsubishi


----------



## ckenisell

Yeah, mine doesn't turn green either. It's starting to become obvious that the down side to these remotes are the batteries and charging indicators.


----------



## TatorTot

Since the battery is suppose to last a few days do you guys not charge the remote overnight ?


How often do you charge the remote



And does it matter if the cradle is connected to a powerstrip vs direct to the wall outlet


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722364
> 
> 
> Since the battery is suppose to last a few days do you guys not charge the remote overnight ?
> 
> 
> How often do you charge the remote
> 
> 
> 
> And does it matter if the cradle is connected to a powerstrip vs direct to the wall outlet



Here we go again...










I strongly believe (and have an excellent history of no battery-related issues across two 880s and a One to support it) that the remote should be charged only when needed (and only for as long as needed), and left out of the cradle when it's not. For me, that has represented an overnight charge once every 7-10 days and never in-between.


Others may claim that no harm is caused by returning the remote to the cradle regularly. Whether this is true or not, there is no advantage to doing it, either (satisfying OCD behavior that can't stand to see the remote out of its "home" doesn't count as an advantage














).


The power strip is fine unless it's already maxed out by other devices.


----------



## TatorTot

I might be ocd


I dont think i can leave the remote just sitting there overnight out the cradle


So you guys are saying it wont hurt the battery charging it every night even if the battery is full



And how do you guys clean the remote and the screen


Since most of the remote is glossy it gets greasy and the screen gets smudges


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722552
> 
> 
> I might be ocd
> 
> 
> I dont think i can leave the remote just sitting there overnight
> 
> 
> So you guys are saying it wont hurt the battery charging it every night even if the battery is full
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you guys clean the remote and the screen
> 
> 
> Since most of the remote is glossy it gets greasy and the screen gets smudges



I'm saying that leaving the remote in the charger any longer than necessary adds unnecessary exposure to swollen battery issues and blackened (overheated) displays. Leaving it out carries no downside whatsoever (to the remote, anyway).


I usually clean mine with a microfiber cloth slightly dampened with eyeglass cleaner, but a little spit on a t-shirt works OK, too.










Big thing is to avoid getting moisture inside the remote (don't spray it directly with any fluids) and avoid abrasive cloths and/or cleaners. I'd stay with water-based cleaners, too... you don't want to see what goof-off would do to the plastic finish.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722251
> 
> 
> Maybe i read the instructions wrong but i thought the cradle light was suppose to turn green
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing i cant get my Mitsubishi 2010 dlp to change inputs on acitivity
> 
> 
> There are no remote codes for the 60c10 Mitsubishi



I have researched this issue and the 2010 Mitsubishi DLP 638/C10 models do NOT have discrete input capabilities (a limit of the TV not the harmony), so you will have to use one of the other methods to change inputs. The 738/838 models do and I have read where folks downloaded those codes and tried them on the 638/C10 models and they did not work. You can try it to if you want. Just add the 60738 TV to your account temporarily for testing, but I'm pretty sure it won't work.




Battery-

I was an early adopter of the One (bought it the day they came out at Best Buy) and leave mine in the cradle all the time except when I'm using it. I still have the original battery, without swelling, and no screen damage.


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722552
> 
> 
> I might be ocd
> 
> 
> I dont think i can leave the remote just sitting there overnight out the cradle
> 
> 
> So you guys are saying it wont hurt the battery charging it every night even if the battery is full



My charging cradle sits on the TV cabinet, I sit on the sofa so I want my trusty remote close by. I never put my 880 in the cradle unless it was down to one bar in the little battery charge icon. I used that one regularly for 4 years with never a problem with the battery. The battery for my H1 looks like the same one, so that also tells me I won't have any problems.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722552
> 
> 
> And how do you guys clean the remote and the screen
> 
> 
> Since most of the remote is glossy it gets greasy and the screen gets smudges



Mine came with a soft black cloth that I assume is for cleaning the display. I agree with what jcalabria says about what solution to use.


Also, when the manual says the battery is charged when the indicator turns green, it's talking about the indicator on the remote, not the light on the cradle. I was confused about that myself at first, but then remembering that my 880's cradle also has a blue light that never turned green, I just put 2 & 2 together.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20722220
> 
> 
> Mine's almost three years old and I've never seen the cradle light be any color but white. An overnight charge gets me at least a week of heavy use before another charge is necessary.



Everytime I read someone write this type of time table, I cringe. I charge mine overnight and in 2 days it is low enough that the 3rd day will not be complete.


No, I do not use it all day long, usually only in the evening. The big current draw would be the 100% DVR usage with SKIP being used for every commercial break. When I first got it, I left it unused for several days and upon returning home, DEAD!


"That's my story, and I'm sticking to it."


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have researched this issue and the 2010 Mitsubishi DLP 638/C10 models do NOT have discrete input capabilities (a limit of the TV not the harmony), so you will have to use one of the other methods to change inputs. The 738/838 models do and I have read where folks downloaded those codes and tried them on the 638/C10 models and they did not work. You can try it to if you want. Just add the 60738 TV to your account temporarily for testing, but I'm pretty sure it



would using an hdmi switch work ?


I have one laying around


I can connect my devices to the switch


You think the harmony one would change inputs of the switch ?


I have a Mitsubishi 60c10,apple tv,wd tv live



This is the hdmi switch i have. http://amzn.com/B0049S6ZUS


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20723754
> 
> 
> Everytime I read someone write this type of time table, I cringe. I charge mine overnight and in 2 days it is low enough that the 3rd day will not be complete.
> 
> 
> No, I do not use it all day long, usually only in the evening. The big current draw would be the 100% DVR usage with SKIP being used for every commercial break. When I first got it, I left it unused for several days and upon returning home, DEAD!
> 
> 
> "That's my story, and I'm sticking to it."



Not trying to rub salt into the wound, but...
I am nearly 100% time-shifted DVR usage with commercial skipping (5-6 hrs/day - longer on weekends)
I have lengthy command strings at the start and stop of every activity (for listening and video modes, etc)
I constantly check the guide/menus to check the status of recordings going on while I'm playing back recorded programs
If I'm watching Live TV, it's typically on weekends using PiP and PiP swap to follow multiple sporting events (or constant channel changing)
When the DVR is recording two shows and I need to watch a third live, I switch to an OTA antenna direct to the TV, which involves activity changes (with those lengthy startup/shutdown sequences as well as RF switches and antenna rotor control, both of which are IR controlled via the One.
For music playback I'm typically navigating folders on the server through my BD player, again all via the One.
I'm controlling room lighting with the One
My backlight is set to the maximum time-out (and I typically hold the remote in my hand which triggers the backlight more than necessary).

I'm not sure how it could get to be much heavier usage than I give it. It also does not have any apparent discharge if left unattended for a few days (biz trip, vacation, etc).


From your description, it sounds like something is not quite right on your remote. Have you checked with a digital camera (they can see IR) whether the remote is emitting IR when it shouldn't be?


----------



## kkessler

I'm upgrading my home theater with a new receiver, replacing the HTPC with a Dune, etc, and I just don't have the energy to deal with all that is required to reprogram my Pronto. Besides, my wife hates it, so I'm thinking about the harmony.


The problem is, I had a Harmony (659 I think) many years ago, and I hated it. The main issue was the "Smart State Technology" where the remote would try to remember the input state, power state, etc. of all the components, and just try to send the deltas. It made sense to do this when you don't have discrete codes for everything, but always made sure the components I buy do. So if you switched from Watch TV to Watch DVD, it would send the ON code to the DVD, and switch the input, but wouldn't send any ON to the AVR or TV. Inevitably, things got out of sync, and you had to press the help key and go through a tedious wizard to try to get things synced up again. With the Pronto, I could program the remote to send a string of discrete codes that configured everything for a particular activity, and if some component missed the command because I wasn't pointing the remote at it, I could just press the activity button again, and it would simply resend the string of discrete codes again. Of course, it took me about 40 hours to program that remote.


Has this been fixed in the new remotes, so you can specify exactly what codes you want to send when you press an activity button, and disable any attempt by the remote to try to remember the state of the components?


----------



## mdavej

No, it hasn't changed one bit. But the Xsight Touch works exactly the way you want, has a touchscreen and programming software like harmony and is much cheaper than harmony (or pronto). Not only do you have complete control over what's in your macros, the help facility presents you with a list of the commands in your macro and asks which command you want to send again. There are also no ridiculous 5 step (or zero step in the case of the 900/1100) limits on macros.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20722602
> 
> 
> I'm saying that leaving the remote in the charger any longer than necessary adds unnecessary exposure to swollen battery issues and blackened (overheated) displays. Leaving it out carries no downside whatsoever (to the remote, anyway).



I don't see any general agreement on this point. There are a small number of opinions presented here, which can't be shown to represent the vast majority of H1 owners who don't post here and don't belong to AVS. The issue of sampling error makes it impossible to draw conclusions from what people post on this thread.


----------



## TatorTot

The manufacturer of this hdmi switcher is not listed in the harmony program

http://amzn.com/B0049S6ZUS


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20723911
> 
> 
> From your description, it sounds like something is not quite right on your remote. Have you checked with a digital camera (they can see IR) whether the remote is emitting IR when it shouldn't be?



+1 for the comments make by wstanko as my experience is the same.


Checked the remote with a digital camera and there is no IR signal when the remote is asleep or awake, but there is a round blue signal when a macro is running, so no apparent constant drain when not in use. However, if it is left out of the cradle, after being fully charged, it will be dead in about 4 days even if there is no use.


I am convinced that there are at least a few different batteries in use, even if the markings are identical. Some last for 7 days, some for 3-4 days, and other swell (either from over charging or if drained - who knows, and Logitech is not saying). Mine has been in use for 8 months and goes into the cradle after use, no swelling so far.


----------



## TatorTot

Ok i got everything working right


Im glad this hdmi switch worked


Cause i was about ready to return the remote



Is mitsubishis fault not logitech







Heres a silly question


I bought this remote yesterday, am i suppose go to the harmony site and register for warranty? Or is it all set


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20722251
> 
> 
> Maybe i read the instructions wrong but i thought the cradle light was suppose to turn green
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing i cant get my Mitsubishi 2010 dlp to change inputs on acitivity
> 
> 
> There are no remote codes for the 60c10 Mitsubishi



I've had my Harmony One for almost two months and the white light hasn't changed, I go by the battery indicator that is green on the LCD display.


----------



## Ghpr13

In this discussion of leaving or not leaving the One in it's charging cradle, I believe that one of Logitech's selling points with the One is that the charging cradle gives you a place to "keep" the remote when not in use. This way you aren't looking around for your misplaced remote. And, of course, the other plus is that the cradle also charges the unit.


Ghpr13


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I read someone write this type of time table, I cringe. I charge mine overnight and in 2 days it is low enough that the 3rd day will not be complete.
> 
> 
> No, I do not use it all day long, usually only in the evening. The big current draw would be the 100% DVR usage with SKIP being used for every commercial break. When I first got it, I left it unused for several days and upon returning home, DEAD!
> 
> 
> "That's my story, and I'm sticking to it."



I've had 2 One's since they first came out. My battery only lasts a couple of days as well. I've had the swollen battery issue on both. I've tried leaving in the cradle every night. I've tried using it for two to three days until it dies. Bottom line, it really doesn't matter since the remote makes a complicated setup so easy to use for me but more importantly, for other family members. I wouldn't trade the One for any other remote except for maybe the 900. I wouldn't sweat the whole cradle all the time versus leaving it off the cradle. Even if the battery goes bad, replacements are cheap. Just enjoy it!


----------



## kkessler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20724226
> 
> 
> No, it hasn't changed one bit. But the Xsight Touch works exactly the way you want, has a touchscreen and programming software like harmony and is much cheaper than harmony (or pronto). Not only do you have complete control over what's in your macros, the help facility presents you with a list of the commands in your macro and asks which command you want to send again. There are also no ridiculous 5 step (or zero step in the case of the 900/1100) limits on macros.



Thanks, after reading a bunch of tepid reviews of the xsight, I bought one, because it looks like it is the best of a surprisingly limited set of options.


----------



## TatorTot

Quick question , is no big deal but


I got all my hdmi's connected to a switch

So theres no reason for the harmony to take the tv input change step


Is there a way to make the harmony skip the tv input change step


All it does is bring up the input menu and since is not going anywhere it stays in hdmi 1 , i would like to remove that step


If is not possible to do this is no big deal


----------



## rich3fan

Can someone tell me why, in certain setup menus I see duplicate names for my devices? On the main Device list page, the name of the device is okay. I don't think this is normal, and changing the device name from the Settings menu doesn't remove one of the names. Here's a screen shot (hopefully) that shows what I'm talking about:


----------



## barrysb

I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to regarding duplicate names, however, the screenshot you provided is quite normal. The first entries for the Mits and Yammi indicates they are on and the second listing for both indicates a setting for each of them.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question , is no big deal but
> 
> 
> I got all my hdmi's connected to a switch
> 
> So theres no reason for the harmony to take the tv input change step
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make the harmony skip the tv input change step
> 
> 
> All it does is bring up the input menu and since is not going anywhere it stays in hdmi 1 , i would like to remove that step
> 
> 
> If is not possible to do this is no big deal


 http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ut/td-p/365488


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/20731348
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why, in certain setup menus I see duplicate names for my devices? On the main Device list page, the name of the device is okay. I don't think this is normal, and changing the device name from the Settings menu doesn't remove one of the names. Here's a screen shot (hopefully) that shows what I'm talking about:


*barrysb* is correct, it shows your Yamaha is "On" and which input its supposed to be on, you wouldn't want your receiver to be off yet on the correct input.


----------



## rich3fan

What I was getting stuck on is, under both columns I see "Oppo Oppo 93", "Yamaha Yamaha 3800"... etc and wondering why the device name (manufacturer) showed twice. I checked with my 880's setup pages and it's the same there as well. Kind of a useless nit-pick, but thanks guys for the responses.


Next problem: I can't for the life of me remember how to setup an activity for listening to XM Radio. In my latest attempt I used "Listen to FM" as my manual activity selection which worked okay as far as getting my receiver to go to the XM input, but I can't select specific XM radio stations. I think this is because, when I try to setup a custom button for the XM stations, there is no choice for "XM1, XM2... etc. The hard buttons for channel up, down and presetNext, presetPrev and others don't change the XM stations. So my question is, exactly which activity do I need to set up? Letting the s/w Automatically setup the activity didn't give me any way to set XM presets. The Automatic Setup sequence was: "Listen to music" and then I was asked if I use my TV to control the volume, which tells me the s/w was trying to setup the "Digital cable or satellite TV music channels" which is wrong.


----------



## rich3fan

Maybe I have to add my XM tuner as a device?










I searched this thread extensively and didn't find the answer.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20723783
> 
> 
> would using an hdmi switch work ?
> 
> 
> I have one laying around
> 
> 
> I can connect my devices to the switch
> 
> 
> You think the harmony one would change inputs of the switch ?
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi 60c10,apple tv,wd tv live
> 
> 
> 
> This is the hdmi switch i have. http://amzn.com/B0049S6ZUS



Sorry it took so long to check back in, but it looks like you came up with a unique solution with the HDMI switch.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Maybe I have to add my XM tuner as a device?



Any device you want to control with your remote has to be added to your remote configuration. After the device has been added, test it to make sure the commands work as expected. Then create activities for it and customize the buttons to your liking.


----------



## TatorTot

Out of topic but this thread gets a lot of views


I need a power surge protector for my HDTV and other devices including harmony cradle


I need one with 12 outlets


I saw on amazon belkin has one for $20


Can you guys recommend one for me , one thats less than $50



Also is it better to use a big 12 outlet surge or 2 small 8 outlets surge


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20739107
> 
> 
> Any device you want to control with your remote has to be added to your remote configuration. After the device has been added, test it to make sure the commands work as expected. Then create activities for it and customize the buttons to your liking.



I guess I'm doing a really bad job of explaining what I'm trying to accomplish. Let me ask it another way: After I press the Play XM activity, my favorite XM channels do not appear on the touch-screen section of the remote. How do I get them to appear? I used the closest activity I could find, which was Listen to FM Radio and then went on to set it up manually.


The equipment involved here is: XM Mini-tuner plugged into XM Home Dock and Yamaha RX-V3800 XM ready receiver. There are no controls, buttons...etc on the Mini-tuner which means the receiver controls which XM stations will be played.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/20739632
> 
> 
> I guess I'm doing a really bad job of explaining what I'm trying to accomplish. Let me ask it another way: After I press the Play XM activity, my favorite XM channels do not appear on the touch-screen section of the remote. How do I get them to appear? I used the closest activity I could find, which was Listen to FM Radio and then went on to set it up manually.
> 
> 
> The equipment involved here is: XM Mini-tuner plugged into XM Home Dock and Yamaha RX-V3800 XM ready receiver. There are no controls, buttons...etc on the Mini-tuner which means the receiver controls which XM stations will be played.



Why don't you call Logitech and ask them for help if you're still in the warranty period, They're very good. Or try their forum.


----------



## webteck

Anyone here with a Vizio M420nv television who can help me with H1 setup? How did you handle that the H1 software does not have a choice for Hdmi3 for this TV? I added it in the list of available inputs, but when choosing the input it will go to Hdmi3 is not a choice. The H1 would work perfectly except for this problem. Help please.


Tommy


----------



## TatorTot

Is anybody using a powermid with the harmony one


How does it work, is it the best ir extender ?


----------



## mdavej

Works fine. It's certainly one of the cheapest. I'd say one of the "best" is probably Hot Link Pro. Logitech would say their own Harmony IR Extender is the best.


----------



## TatorTot

So which of these is the one i need to buy?

http://amzn.com/B00023KG4U 

http://amzn.com/B00023KG40 

http://amzn.com/B004KNOH8O


----------



## mdavej

The middle one includes both transmitter and receiver and is a bit cheaper with shipping than the last one. Buy the top one in addition to the set if you have more than one room you need your remote to work from.


----------



## TatorTot

So with the middle one


I just put one pyramid in the cabinet where the tv & other devices are and the other pyramid somewhere in the same room?


Do i need to add the pyramid in the harmony software



Does the pyramid have to be in front of the devices or can i put in the back of the tv shelf


----------



## mdavej

No, you don't add it to the harmony software. It would be helpful to know what you are trying to accomplish. Think of the pyramid as a lamp whose IR "light" must fall on your devices. So no, it cannot be hidden away. Also, the receiving pyramid must be line-of-sight with your remote. Think of your remote as a flashlight which you must shine on the receiving pyramid.


----------



## TatorTot

Well all of my tv devices are on the bottom shelf , there not close doors but the bottom shelf os below sitting level, way low


So sometimes when i press a button nothing happens, this gets annoying only when im using activities and have to use the help button


I would like to not have to point the remote at the devices


$30 seems worth it to me


So with this pyramid i shoould put the antenna one in front of the devices? Thats easy ill just push them back in the shelf



Now the other pyramid where should i put this one anywhere in the room ?

Its for the same room


----------



## mdavej

Put the other one where you're likely to be aiming most of the time. It can probably pick up fairly well from wide angles, but you'll have to experiment. The arrangement of the IR LEDs on the One gives it a pretty broad beam. I think the powermid also comes with a small blaster, so depending on the coverage, you may be able to get by with just that.


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20739763
> 
> 
> Why don't you call Logitech and ask them for help if you're still in the warranty period, They're very good. Or try their forum.



I posted my predicament on their forum and got some help from someone who mentioned that whatever I was able to do with my 880 I can do with the H1, so there's hope. I'm well within the phone support window, so I think a phone call is in the near future.


I know that I can't use the Watch TV activity since I receive the XM stations through its own tuner and antenna, so I can only use the "customize buttons" option as opposed to setting up "Favorite channels..."


----------



## Dixon519

Is there a way to shorten the time when the remote turns on the devices to when it stops sending and you can use to to change the channels or anything else. Regardless of what delay settings I use it takes what seems like 2 minutes for the remote to stop sending and allow me to control the TV and other devices. Turning on the TV takes 5 minutes, about 1.5 minutes for the TV and receiver to turn on and then 3.5 minutes for the remote to finish the start up procedures and allow me to use it.


----------



## Dixon519

When I power off the system after watching a Bluray and in the Morning or the next time I turn on the TV and press the Watch TV activity it turns on the Bluray. I've checked the settings several times and I do not see what I did wrong. If I just press Watch TV any other time everything starts up correctly. Any suggestions?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dixon519* /forum/post/20744311
> 
> 
> Is there a way to shorten the time when the remote turns on the devices to when it stops sending and you can use to to change the channels or anything else. Regardless of what delay settings I use it takes what seems like 2 minutes for the remote to stop sending and allow me to control the TV and other devices. Turning on the TV takes 5 minutes, about 1.5 minutes for the TV and receiver to turn on and then 3.5 minutes for the remote to finish the start up procedures and allow me to use it.



Something is incorrectly configured. Does this happen with all activities? It sounds like you have duplicate commands defined as part of the power on stage.


Use the software, select an activity and click on Troubleshoot and see if the settings seem correct.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dixon519* /forum/post/20744322
> 
> 
> When I power off the system after watching a Bluray and in the Morning or the next time I turn on the TV and press the Watch TV activity it turns on the Bluray. I've checked the settings several times and I do not see what I did wrong. If I just press Watch TV any other time everything starts up correctly. Any suggestions?



Look for a system setting in the Bluray player an TV related to HDMI control and turn it off. When the setting is on, turning on the device will cause other HDMI connected devices to also turn on.


----------



## TatorTot

Heres a tip/trick whatever


If you have a cable box from comcast or another cable box provider


Now heres how you can skip all the commercials from a show your watching just by pressing one button on the harmony one


Comcast has the 30 second skip button but thats not enough, you have to press it a few times to skip all the commercials


Now you can add the 30 second skip forward as a sequence on the harmony but the limit of sequences is 5


So my fuzzy math tells me 5 30 second skips is 2 minutes & 30 seconds


And thats not enough, i think 8 30 second skip forwards is perfect , it usually 90% of the time lands right where the show continuous


To get 8 sequences in harmony, you have to learn the 30 second skip forward raw

So you need the original comcast remote


When your learning the 30skipforward button raw , you have to press the button twice very fast , so that it will register twice if you press the button on the harmony


Now after learning the button raw


Go create a sequence and add the new created 60 second skipforward button four times


And thats it , like i said most commercial breaks usually last four minutes, if you skipforward too much use the 15 second skipback that comcast provides


If you dont know how to create a sequence on the harmony one google it



Another one i added


Mydvr


Usually if you press mydvr button on the comcast remote it takes you to a menu and not your recorded shows


So if you want to go straight to your recordings


Create a sequence like this


Comcast / mydvr

Comcast / select




And use the menu button on the harmony one


Add the original menu button options to the touch screen menu


Hopefully i didn't miss anything


----------



## MacdaddyPS

Got a new one recently and I'm having to charge it every 2 days or so. Doesn't sound normal.

Or is it?

What's you guys experience?


----------



## David Susilo

how often do you use it? Sync-ing with PC drains the battery a lot. For my personal regular day-to-day usage, it takes about 4 days (involving watching 8 movies) for the battery to drain. I don't change my volume up or down once the movie started though.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/20723754
> 
> 
> Everytime I read someone write this type of time table, I cringe. I charge mine overnight and in 2 days it is low enough that the 3rd day will not be complete.
> 
> 
> No, I do not use it all day long, usually only in the evening. The big current draw would be the 100% DVR usage with SKIP being used for every commercial break. When I first got it, I left it unused for several days and upon returning home, DEAD!
> 
> 
> "That's my story, and I'm sticking to it."





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/20758129
> 
> 
> Got a new one recently and I'm having to charge it every 2 days or so. Doesn't sound normal.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> What's you guys experience?



I know what you mean. My 880 did the same tasks and the change lasted well over a week. Now, 2 days.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a new one recently and I'm having to charge it every 2 days or so. Doesn't sound normal.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> What's you guys experience?



With typical use mine usually goes a week between the charges. The worst case I had was 5 days. When I'm programming it, though, it drains the battery very fast! I had to charge it twice one Sunday when I was trying a lot of things!


----------



## TatorTot

If anybody needs a backup/spare harmony remote

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...bles-_-na-_-na 


No screen & only controls 4 devices


Only $16


----------



## TatorTot

Silly question but the people who dont charge there remote every-night


Do you leave the charging cradle plugged in all those days?


And i dont see a switch to turn the light off


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20786447
> 
> 
> Silly question but the people who dont charge there remote every-night
> 
> 
> Do you leave the charging cradle plugged in all those days?
> 
> 
> And i dont see a switch to turn the light off



My charging cradle is not connected to the mains when not charging the remote


----------



## bruman

I don't leave my craddle plugged into the wall, after charging I unplug it.


Since I rarely charge it, I feel it is best to leave the craddle unplugged.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20786447
> 
> 
> Silly question but the people who dont charge there remote every-night
> 
> 
> Do you leave the charging cradle plugged in all those days?
> 
> 
> And i dont see a switch to turn the light off



Yeah, I leave mine plugged in. It's not the "green" thing to do.


I only have to charge my H1 about every 2 weeks. I've never left it in the cradle. I just charge it overnight and it's good for 2 more weeks. (I've been using it heavily for over 3 years. It was purchased Feb 15, 2008. Original battery. No swelling.)


My cradle has a 3-position switch on the bottom (off, dim, bright). I believe I've heard some users do not have this switch. Please note the switch is only for the light. It does not turn off the cradle's charging abilities. The only way to do that is to unplug it.


----------



## rich3fan

My cradle is plugged into the powerstrip behind my TV cabinet. Way too much trouble, so it's always plugged in. I'm thinking it draws extremely little power anyway so...


And no, I have no way to control the brightness level of the light on my cradle.


Oh and for those who care, and since I'm here right now, my upcoming solution to the problem I'm having with setting up XM presets is that I'm going to cancel my sub to XM by month's end. Simple huh?


----------



## b_scott

mine is plugged in and sits on the bottom of my side table.


----------



## TatorTot

Im gonna try not charging it to see how long it last


I dont believe 2 weeks is possible


Unless you only use the remote like an hour each day


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/20786825
> 
> 
> Yeah, I leave mine plugged in. It's not the "green" thing to do.
> 
> 
> I only have to charge my H1 about every 2 weeks. I've never left it in the cradle. I just charge it overnight and it's good for 2 more weeks. (I've been using it heavily for over 3 years. It was purchased Feb 15, 2008. Original battery. No swelling.)
> 
> 
> My cradle has a 3-position switch on the bottom (off, dim, bright). I believe I've heard some users do not have this switch. Please note the switch is only for the light. It does not turn off the cradle's charging abilities. The only way to do that is to unplug it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/20787406
> 
> 
> My cradle is plugged into the powerstrip behind my TV cabinet. Way too much trouble, so it's always plugged in. I'm thinking it draws extremely little power anyway so...



Good 'ol Kill-A-Watt meter doesn't even register with the remote out of cradle, even with the light set to high (probably an LED, judging from the color and extremely low power usage). Shows 3.8W (7.3 VA... typically low PF for an inductive transformer load) with the remote in the cradle charging.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20787814
> 
> 
> Im gonna try not charging it to see how long it last
> 
> 
> I dont believe 2 weeks is possible
> 
> 
> Unless you only use the remote like an hour each day



Yep, it would seem to be a crap shoot. Some of us get very good battery life, while others have to charge every 4 days or so. Mine is used all day long, 24/7 (wife is home all day and listens to music & watches TV/movies).


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20787931
> 
> 
> Good 'ol Kill-A-Watt meter doesn't even register with the remote out of cradle, even with the light set to high (probably an LED, judging from the color and extremely low power usage). Shows 3.8W (7.3 VA... typically low PF for an inductive transformer load) with the remote in the cradle charging.



Same here. My Kill-A-Watt said not to worry










Though, I leave my light turned off anyway.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. My Kill-A-Watt said not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I leave my light turned off anyway.



Good to know that the cradle does not consume a lot of power (I thought so, but it is good to have a proof!







). Mine sits in the cabinet behind closed door and it is hard to plug/unplug it every time I charge the remote.


Also, thank you for reminding me that I can tun the LED off! I totally forgot about that switch! Off to switch it off!


----------



## TatorTot

Why did they remove the switch


----------



## bruman

I just don't want mine getting fried by a surge is the only reason I unplug mine.


----------



## mcfoo

You guys _talk_ to your Kill-A-Watts?


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcfoo* /forum/post/20791404
> 
> 
> You guys _talk_ to your Kill-A-Watts?



Oh yeah. Though you have to listen _very_ carefully . . .


----------



## TatorTot

Are there any custom firmware hacks out there for this remote


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20799845
> 
> 
> Are there any custom firmware hacks out there for this remote



only one i've seen is here: http://www.phildev.net/harmony/ but have never tried it.

more info here: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?6681 


pretty old and have no idea if it supports newer models.


,r


----------



## mdavej

Unless you are a serious software developer, concordance is very hard to get up and running, and when you do, you'll soon discover it brings nothing to the party. You still have to rely on the harmony software for most things.


If you like hacking remotes, harmony is a dead end. Check out JP1 instead. Our custom software and other hacks work very well and are easy to install and use. We add many functions beyond what harmony can do such as conditional branching, nested macros, fast macros and unlimited devices via multiplexing. You can import pronto hex, analyze IR signals, build new devices via a drag and drop interface to a graphic of your remote and even build your own custom protocols. If you aren't on a budget, non-JP1 remotes like URC, Pronto, RTI, Crestron and others add an incredible amount of even more advanced programming capabilities like variables and custom graphics (beyond squareeyes awesome icons). iRule is another good alternative these days.


----------



## Rondog32837

This has already been talked about, but I am having trouble finding it in a 297 page post. I recently had trouble charging the battery on my Harmony One so I googled the problem. I got a special phone number for Logitech that referenced the problem. Apparently, certain units have bad batteries that swell up and prevent removal from the unit. Logitech sent me two brand new units to replace my old (4 years) units. It only took a week. This is great customer service and I will remain a Logitech fan forever.


----------



## squareeyes

The favorites icon site is back up and running after a brief downtime caused by power outages at host's Texas facility. Apologies for any inconvenience.

Enjoy your icons and remotes!

,R


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rondog32837* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has already been talked about, but I am having trouble finding it in a 297 page post. I recently had trouble charging the battery on my Harmony One so I googled the problem. I got a special phone number for Logitech that referenced the problem. Apparently, certain units have bad batteries that swell up and prevent removal from the unit. Logitech sent me two brand new units to replace my old (4 years) units. It only took a week. This is great customer service and I will remain a Logitech fan forever.



Just to make sure i dont have this problem


What did you mean by having trouble charging the battery


It doesnt fully charge ?


----------



## n8gray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20799845
> 
> 
> Are there any custom firmware hacks out there for this remote



I wrote a python script to upload Pronto hex codes to your Harmony account. It's not really a "firmware hack" but it does allow you to do something you couldn't do easily otherwise without a second remote.

http://github.com/n8gray/HarmonyPronto 


Note: you need to understand how to install and use python scripts before you can use this.


----------



## mchief99

I just went thru the battery problem. The battery was not holding a charge longer than a few hours. Went to replace it and could not get it out. Emailed Logitech and received a reply in a few hours and a new Harmony One remote in about 4 days. This remote was over the one year warranty but replaced without issue. Good for Logitech.


----------



## dunan

Hey, question on the harmony one and cox communications DVR cable box.....there is a "DVR list" button on the cable remote, but cant seem to find a way to get the DVR list enabled (or find a button to bind it to) on the harmony.....any ideas?


And I'm also noticing that the remote menus that the harmony is supposed to be taking over are very limited, i still have to go the original remote to do certain commands, etc., and the remotes are all programmed into the harmony


----------



## Olbi

^^^ I don't have/know your DVR, but if there is a discrete IR code and if it is in the Harmony's database, you can assign it to the "Info" button, for example. Just check the list of the commands available for your box. This you should do in your activity configuration.


In case there is no discrete code, you can learn it from the original remote and then assign it to a button. You should learn the code using the "Devices" tab and then you should assign it in your activity configuration.


I'm not sure what you mean by "menus" on the Harmony, but if you are referring to the screens (pages) with commands (coloured, usually blue, rectangles with the command's name in them) then you can modify these screens and add/remove/rearrange the commands for your DVR. You can configure the list of the commands shown on the remote in "Device" mode using the "Devices" tab in the Harmony's software.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

... and remember any customizing you do in devices won't show up in activities unless you do the same there too.


----------



## TatorTot

Does anybody here have a vizio soundbar?


I cant get the remote to change inputs correctly where changing actives


Im using method 3


I have to go from optical to input 2


Then back again to optical input



The problem is not landing in the correct input on the vizio soundbar


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/20826566
> 
> 
> ^^^ I don't have/know your DVR, but if there is a discrete IR code and if it is in the Harmony's database, you can assign it to the "Info" button, for example. Just check the list of the commands available for your box. This you should do in your activity configuration.
> 
> 
> In case there is no discrete code, you can learn it from the original remote and then assign it to a button. You should learn the code using the "Devices" tab and then you should assign it in your activity configuration.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "menus" on the Harmony, but if you are referring to the screens (pages) with commands (coloured, usually blue, rectangles with the command's name in them) then you can modify these screens and add/remove/rearrange the commands for your DVR. You can configure the list of the commands shown on the remote in "Device" mode using the "Devices" tab in the Harmony's software.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




Its this one:












The menus i'm talking about is the display, yes. I'll take a look at learning the commands tonight when I get home. What I mean is there is no button on the harmony one to assign the "DVR list" button to as all the buttons are taken already, used for other commands. The info button will bring up info for the show/movie, and guide of course is the channel list.


This is the remote, the button I want to assign is the furthest most green button towards the top. A much bigger pic is here for detail:










http://www.oaktreevintage.com/web_ph...ontrol_Web.jpg 


On the harmony, the only thing that is listed that is the same as the cox remote is A,B,C, info, guide, page+/-, and nothing else.


Would I have to have the harmony 'learn' the cox remote? This is the same with all the remotes i want to replace, there is only a few options on the harmoy listed for each remote, if that makes any sense. In other word, if there are 20 commands on any one remote that I want to use, the harmony is only listing maybe 5-8 total for each device, except the Denon 3310. It shows almost everything, but not quite all.


----------



## squareeyes

double check the commands. i believe on this particular model dvr the harmony command for the dvr list is either called 'menu' or 'guide' or 'list'. it took me awhile to figure it out as well with trial and erro when programming my remote years ago for my sa explorer dvr.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/20835069
> 
> 
> Its this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The menus i'm talking about is the display, yes. I'll take a look at learning the commands tonight when I get home. What I mean is there is no button on the harmony one to assign the "DVR list" button to as all the buttons are taken already, used for other commands. The info button will bring up info for the show/movie, and guide of course is the channel list.
> 
> 
> This is the remote, the button I want to assign is the furthest most green button towards the top. A much bigger pic is here for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oaktreevintage.com/web_ph...ontrol_Web.jpg
> 
> 
> On the harmony, the only thing that is listed that is the same as the cox remote is A,B,C, info, guide, page+/-, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> Would I have to have the harmony 'learn' the cox remote? This is the same with all the remotes i want to replace, there is only a few options on the harmoy listed for each remote, if that makes any sense. In other word, if there are 20 commands on any one remote that I want to use, the harmony is only listing maybe 5-8 total for each device, except the Denon 3310. It shows almost everything, but not quite all.



The "List" command is in the standard Harmony database for the S-A boxes (try using the 8300HDC model if the 8300HD database is missing any commands... I know the 8300HDC database is complete)... you just need to assign it to any button your heart desires... most likely a soft key. I have the first page of custom soft keys set up with A, B & C going down the left side (with the custom icon buttons Harmony includes for those buttons that match the color/shape of the OE remote buttons), and I have "Live TV", "List" & "Fav" on the three right side soft keys. Of course I have seven more pages of custom soft keys for my Watch TV activity, but they rarely ever get used as the hard buttons plus page one of the soft keys cover 99% of my needs.


----------



## Toddgabweg

Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/20835574
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



Shop around online for the best prices but only at authorized H1 dealer sites, then get the H1 and smile. I've been using it daily for nearly 4 years, which means the 7 other OEM remotes have been sitting in a drawer for 4 years gathering dust. I assure you with all my HT equipment, the H1 gets a thorough workout everyday and never falters. If a rare mistake occurs, it's always me who caused it, and the solution is obvious, quick, and simple.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



Is worth every penny


I almost have the same setup as you


I bought mine for $170 at bestbuy last month


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



The One is a very nice and comfortable remote. I'm controlling 7 devices with mine and at least 2 more will be added in the future.


It actually allowed me to expand my initial basic setup since it made 99% of the "admin" tasks and 100% of the "user" tasks easier and streamlined.


The WAF of the remote is unbelievable! Frankly, my wife told me that she doesn't want to deal with more than two remotes. Then I got the One and she is happy using it. Before, with the 3 remotes we had, she was constantly asking me how to do something or was complaining that something is not working as she expected it to work. Never happened with the One after the first two days!


As for the price: look around and you can find a good price. If you don't have any issues buying refurbished stuff, you can find one at 30-50% discount. Mine is refurbished, came with full warranty and was 1/2 the price of a new one.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/20835574
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



I couldn't imagine life without a Harmony One, this is my first universal remote ever! It does sometimes require advanced setup, example: my Samsung LCD needs 14 seconds to power on before any other command can respond. All I needed to do was enter a delay of 14 seconds (power on cycle) before the remote to make the secondary commands, it's easier than it sounds and you always have the customer service along with this great forum if you should have any trouble!


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/20835574
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



With that much equipment to control, the H1 will be a huge improvement. Even if today you say "it's no problem" you'll wonder why you used to do all that once you have the H1. Sort of like life before and after microwaves.


My sister came from out of town to visit and I showed her my H1. She ordered one on the spot off her iPhone, it was at her house when she got back home, she had it configured that same day, and can't say enough good things about it. I think she replaced 2 or 3 remotes .... imagine replacing 7....


----------



## d_m1010

I just bought my first H1 as well and couldn't be happier. The remote is fantastic. The program that came with it to get the commands loaded was very intuitive and easy to use. I was amazed how simple it was to find codes, even for my rare YBA equipment.


----------



## Toddgabweg

Thanks for the replies- I will be ordering one in the next few weeks.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/20835574
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get the harmony one remote. I am checking prices and wondering if this remote is worth it- I currently need to control a Samsung pn64d7000, comcast cable box, apple tv, onkyo receiver (608), Panasonic 3d blu ray player, xbox 360, and ps3 (I know this would require an adaptor). I never had a fancy universal remote- confused- I want a good deal and don't want to buy before a newer version or price drop.



Truly one of my most satisfying electronics purchases...


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Truly one of my most satisfying electronics purchases...



100% agreed! One of the best HT purchases for me as well.


----------



## jcalabria

 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/57082


----------



## BankZ

I just got a roku2 xs and I am trying to set it up. Its adding it as a DVD player. Anyway to change it to a PVR or something?


----------



## DougReim




> Quote:
> I just got a roku2 xs and I am trying to set it up. Its adding it as a DVD player. Anyway to change it to a PVR or something?



Just set it the Harmony default (DVD), then after you set it up go back in and rename it. I had to do that also.


----------



## BankZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/20846220
> 
> 
> Just set it the Harmony default (DVD), then after you set it up go back in and rename it. I had to do that also.



Can I change the icons?


----------



## Toddgabweg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/57082



Thank you- just ordered it.... I am excited to try this remote- I may be back with some questions. Thanks everyone


----------



## Jacksmyname

Another very happy One user here.

Bought it early 2008 and haven't looked back.

Controls my TV, AVR, Blu Ray player, HD-DVD player, CD player, universal player, and lights over the fireplace.

Yesterday, I programmed it to work with my just purchased Logitech Revue.

My wife uses it with no problems.

If it should kick the bucket, I'd be off to Best Buy to grab a new one in a heartbeat.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another very happy One user here.
> 
> Bought it early 2008 and haven't looked back.
> 
> Controls my TV, AVR, Blu Ray player, HD-DVD player, CD player, universal player, and lights over the fireplace.
> 
> Yesterday, I programmed it to work with my just purchased Logitech Revue.
> 
> My wife uses it with no problems.
> 
> If it should kick the bucket, I'd be off to Best Buy to grab a new one in a heartbeat.



So you only need the keyboard while browsing the net ?


What about when watching tv and surfing the net pip


----------



## Jacksmyname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20850174
> 
> 
> So you only need the keyboard while browsing the net ?
> 
> 
> What about when watching tv and surfing the net pip



I use the keyboard for surfing the net, the One for movies on Amazon/Netflix (or the keyboard).

I don't have my Revue connected to my cable box.

My cable box is a Motorola DCH3416, which only allows two HDMI devices downstream. Even with only two, it's still a PITA with HDMI. I no longer use it via HDMI to my AV receiver; I use component to the TV and coax to the receiver for audio. Works great.

Of course, not having the cable box in the mix with the Revue means I can't use the TV functions (like PIP), but that's ok. Not something I really need.

I don't need to access internet while watching TV, but I understand lots of people do. I'd probably use it on occasion, but given the crappy box my crappy local cable company uses, not much I can do. But again, not really a problem for me based on the way I use the Revue (which I'm very happy with so far).


----------



## wrahn

I bought the One and it took the better part of a day to get it set-up. Once I figured it out, it was much easier. I'm somewhat of a technical guy, but IMHO the install instructions are lacking, but the remote when it has been set-up is great.


QUESTION: I have a INFINITY (Comcast) Cisco RNG200 HD DVR that is not in the database. The ON DEMAND function works, but I can't get the MY DVR function to work. Anyone have any ideas?


Thanks,

Wes


Infinity Cisco RNG200 DVR

Yamaha RX-V471 A/V Receiver

Samsung PN51D8000 Plasma TV

Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BDT210


----------



## mdavej

Xfinity/Comcast is the name of your cable service. "Cisco RNG-200" is your DVR model and IS in the database. What is "MY DVR" supposed to do, show a list of your recordings? If so, try "List". If that doesn't do it, just learn "MY DVR" from the original remote.


----------



## TatorTot

Hey everybody


My harmony one is working fine

But there seems to be something inside the remote that sounds like its broken or moving inside


Like its rattling inside


I have never dropped the remote , im the only one that uses this so i would know


Is this normal


----------



## StuJac

Yes-it's what "wakes it up"; sort of sounds like a loose screw? You want that.


----------



## TatorTot

Oh ok i thought damn i just spent $180 and the thing was broken inside all along


----------



## StuJac

Nope-it's fine and you're going to love it.


----------



## wrahn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20850855
> 
> 
> Xfinity/Comcast is the name of your cable service. "Cisco RNG-200" is your DVR model and IS in the database. What is "MY DVR" supposed to do, show a list of your recordings? If so, try "List". If that doesn't do it, just learn "MY DVR" from the original remote.



Thanks for the quick response>


Wes


----------



## jim tressler

looking at trying a harmony one to replace a urc-r50 - one question - can I change the icons (not favorites) to custom or am I stuck with what they give you?


----------



## TatorTot

I see on craigslist the harmony 1100 for $100 mint condition


Do you guys think the harmony one is better ?


http://img.clubic.com/01852728-photo...rmony-1100.jpg


----------



## Duck05

They are completely different approaches. The One is a great remote and asking that question in this thread the vast majority will recommend it over the 1100.


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20854039
> 
> 
> Hey everybody
> 
> 
> My harmony one is working fine
> 
> But there seems to be something inside the remote that sounds like its broken or moving inside
> 
> 
> Like its rattling inside
> 
> 
> I have never dropped the remote , im the only one that uses this so i would know
> 
> 
> Is this normal



The motion sensor is your friend, let it tick, rattle and roll!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20855804
> 
> 
> looking at trying a harmony one to replace a urc-r50 - one question - can I change the icons (not favorites) to custom or am I stuck with what they give you?



Unfortunately the icons cannot be changed, but they are not bad.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are completely different approaches. The One is a great remote and asking that question in this thread the vast majority will recommend it over the 1100.



Even for $80 cheaper


----------



## jim tressler

thanks bplayer.. but I can customize the touchscreen with learned commands correct? Also can I customize the buttons with learned commands should I not like the way the present codes set them up?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BPlayer* 
Unfortunately the icons cannot be changed, but they are not bad.


----------



## MacdaddyPS

Nothing inside is supposed to rattle. NOTHING!

Exchange it ASAP!


----------



## ckenisell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* 
Nothing inside is supposed to rattle. NOTHING!

Exchange it ASAP!
Mine's brand new and it has a little rattle. Don't exchange.


----------



## dasanii19

My harmony one had a rattle and I exchanged it for a new one and it still had a rattle. I think its normal..


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ckenisell* 
Mine's brand new and it has a little rattle. Don't exchange.
Some are louder than others, but they all do it to a degree and it's completely normal.


I have two 880s (5yrs and 3 yrs) and two Ones (3 yrs and 1 yr) and they all do it to some degree and all have been completely reliable.


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS*
Nothing inside is supposed to rattle. NOTHING!

Exchange it ASAP!
The rattle is from the motion sensor which wakes the remote up when you pick it up. This is normal on a Harmony remote (as compared to a Toshiba remote I had years ago which rattled because a component was broken).


----------



## Olbi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jim tressler*
thanks bplayer.. but I can customize the touchscreen with learned commands correct? Also can I customize the buttons with learned commands should I not like the way the present codes set them up?
Yes, you can learn commands, create sequences (up to 5 commands), you can place them as buttons in the touch screen and you can reassign all hard buttons except the Off button, Activities and Help.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20856692
> 
> 
> Even for $80 cheaper



Looking at the pictures should help you decide. http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes 


There is a VERY big difference in size, comfort and convenience. For most people the One is going to be preferable, by a wide margin, on all those counts. For people that will benefit from a device that is not held in a loose fist they will prefer the 1100.


----------



## jim tressler

just picked up a one.. we will see how it goes


----------



## MacdaddyPS

If mine rattled, which it absolutely doesn't, I'd exchange.


----------



## rich3fan

Neither my One nor my 880 have ever made any rattling noise whatsoever.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I have 2 Ones, first one purchased January 2009 and love the remotes. For my third system, I just purchased a Harmony 650 with a Logitech 50% coupon. The 650 adds the red/green/blue/yellow buttons but otherwise is inferior, although close enough for a system with only 5 components. I would sure save the money and buy it instead of the One if 5 devices are enough.


----------



## TatorTot

Yall are scaring me now


If i call and say it rattles inside but remote still works fine you think there going to be nice enough to send me a new one ?


And do i have to send the old one back ?




So which is it


Rattle normal or not



It feels like a metal ball inside is moving


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20858290
> 
> 
> Yall are scaring me now
> 
> 
> If i call and say it rattles inside but remote still works fine you think there going to be nice enough to send me a new one ?
> 
> 
> And do i have to send the old one back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which is it
> 
> 
> Rattle normal or not
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like a metal ball inside is moving



If I hold mine close to my ear and move it around (the One, not my ear) I hear the weight moving around. It is what causes the screen to light up when you pick up the remote, or when you move it in your hand if you've been holding it still for a while.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20858290
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like a metal ball inside is moving



...cause that's exactly what it is!


I haven't seen the inside of a One but the 880 (which I'm confident is similar) has a thin rectangular box gizmo with four contacts inside. There's a metal ball rolling around inside the metal box... when it rolls to a position that shorts one of the four contacts to the metal case, it triggers the backlight to come on. Very simple and you can hear the ball rolling around in most of the units.


My three year old One is the quietest of my four 880s/Ones - you have to strain to hear the ball... but it also has the most erratic motion sensor as well. It very well may be a coincidence, but that unit just about refuses to automatically activate the backlight during the winter months, yet returns to normal every summer. Been the same way every year except the first.


----------



## TatorTot

So why are people saying there remote doesnt do that.


Is not normal


Are they just messing with us


----------



## allen_wa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why are people saying there remote doesnt do that.
> 
> 
> Is not normal
> 
> 
> Are they just messing with us



Maybe they just can't hear theirs, some may make more noise than others. I have two 880s and both rattle and have worked fine for many years in daily use.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20858458
> 
> 
> So why are people saying there remote doesnt do that.
> 
> 
> Is not normal
> 
> 
> Are they just messing with us



Every damned one of them has a metal ball rolling around inside of it. Some may be louder than others and some folks may have better/worse hearing... but its certainly nothing to stress over either way. Nothing is "wrong" if you can hear yours.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20858524
> 
> 
> Every damned one of them has a metal ball rolling around inside of it. Some may be louder than others and some folks may have better/worse hearing... but its certainly nothing to stress over either way. Nothing is "wrong" if you can hear yours.




OMG, the rattle is THE MOTION DETECTOR!!! Normal!


Post #1, FAQ #1


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If mine rattled, which it absolutely doesn't, I'd exchange.



There is some kind of motion sensor inside that tells the unit you have picked it up and the backlight should go on. My remote makes a quiet rattle if I shake it, which is the motion sensor. That's the only noise it should make.


----------



## TatorTot

So the people who dont hear it are either


Deaf

Need to clean there ears

Or just old


----------



## badgerpilot

3 One's, had 'em for going on 2 1/2 years and they all still function like new and the ALL have a rattle. Completely normal. Best remote IMO.


----------



## Weaselboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot* 
So why are people saying there remote doesnt do that.


Is not normal


Are they just messing with us
My H1 has done this since it was new about two years ago.


----------



## jim tressler

Setting it up now.. don't care too much for the the wizzard, but like anything it will take some getting used to.


----------



## rich3fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot* 
So the people who dont hear it are either


Deaf

Need to clean there ears

Or just old
Are you insulting me tatertot? Deaf? No, I'm not deaf. Need to clean there ears? How do you spell their? Old? Judging by the way you post I'd say you're probably about what, 13?


I gotta say this thread has become quite useless.


----------



## palmfish

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rich3fan* 
Are you insulting me tatertot? Deaf? No, I'm not deaf. Need to clean there ears? How do you spell their? Old? Judging by the way you post I'd say you're probably about what, 13?


I gotta say this thread has become quite useless.
Actually, I'm enjoying it. Much better than the usual "will the H1 work with my Crapisonic SUX3000?"


----------



## ckenisell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *palmfish* 
Actually, I'm enjoying it. Much better than the usual "will the H1 work with my Crapisonic SUX3000?"
Hey, are you insulting my Crapisonic SUX3000?


----------



## 120inna55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *palmfish* 
actually, i'm enjoying it. Much better than the usual "will the h1 work with my crapisonic sux3000?"
Good stuff!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you insulting me tatertot? Deaf? No, I'm not deaf. Need to clean there ears? How do you spell their? Old? Judging by the way you post I'd say you're probably about what, 13?
> 
> 
> I gotta say this thread has become quite useless.



I don't think he wants to insult anybody - he is just trying to find an explanation.


As for the rattle inside the remote: in a quiet room if you carefully and slowly rotate the remote around its horizontal or vertical axis you should hear something rolling inside and the display should turn on. This is normal! If you hear a noise and the display remains off, then there is a problem you should be looking at.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenisell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, are you insulting my Crapisonic SUX3000?



Haha



I do love this remote, wish i had it when i was a kid


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/20858823
> 
> 
> OMG, the rattle is THE MOTION DETECTOR!!! Normal!
> 
> 
> Post #1, FAQ #1



and isn't that what I have been saying? A response like that should be directed at someone claiming that the world is about to end because their remote makes a sound, not someone just as exasperated as you!


----------



## Techlord

If you shake the H1 vigorously back and forth you'll hear a tick (it's the motion sensor), if you use your H1 normally like you would any other remote you won't hear much of anything. I can't believe it has gone this far out of control (OCD), I swear people stress over things that aren't important in life.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Techlord* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you shake the H1 vigorously back and forth you'll hear a tick (it's the motion sensor), if you use your H1 normally like you would any other remote you won't hear much of anything. I can't believe it has gone this far out of control (OCD), I swear people stress over things that aren't important in life.



No i can move the remote from right to left very gently and i can hear it


Lol im not shaking the remote violently


But is fine everybody says its normal


----------



## jim tressler

Mine rattles too when you shake it







now hopefully we can get this back on track.


Have had the 1 for 2 days now and so far its not too bad. I like the feel of the URC R50 better, but the harmony was easier to set up thanks to the software. The buttons, lighter weight, and form factor are becoming more comfortable - things I really liked about the URC and wasnt to crazy with the 1 at first. The software is not that great, but it works fair once you figure it out. In my mind, its a little simpler than the urc because of the pc aspect. The remote has taken a lot of programming trial and error, but its getting there.


A few questions (I am sure I will have more as I move on, but for now) - when setting up an activity (which in my mind is basically a macro) after the activity completes, is it possible to have to screen go to the device page? So far all I have been able to do is create a custom page that is associated with the activity - for example, when going to vieracast on the gt30, I set up the activity to change the onkyo to the input of "port" which is where the gt30 optical out goes to and then fire the vieracast button to the tv. When it completes I just have a blank activity screen. What I want it to do is have it go to the gt30 device that I have already customized. Is that possible?


Also, when I customize a device, how can I get icons in the lcd screen for actions - for example, I created a watch tv activity where it sets the onkyo and tv to the right inputs and when the activity is completed, the 1 has a special lcd screen with icons to represent the red, green, blue, and yellow directv remote buttons. However, if I go to the directv hr21 device page, the lcd screen just has the text instead of the buttons.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


The idea is NOT to go to a device page. Just customize buttons in your activity to add all the commands you want. That way you can mix devices and not have to leave your activity. It is a little extra work to duplicate the customization you did on the gt30, but it's worth the effort. (I usually open 2 web sessions to do that kind of thing).


If you do go into device mode you can always go back without running your activity again by pressing Activities or Devices twice.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20866275
> 
> 
> Mine rattles too when you shake it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now hopefully we can get this back on track.
> 
> 
> Have had the 1 for 2 days now and so far its not too bad. I like the feel of the URC R50 better, but the harmony was easier to set up thanks to the software. The buttons, lighter weight, and form factor are becoming more comfortable - things I really liked about the URC and wasnt to crazy with the 1 at first. The software is not that great, but it works fair once you figure it out. In my mind, its a little simpler than the urc because of the pc aspect. The remote has taken a lot of programming trial and error, but its getting there.
> 
> 
> A few questions (I am sure I will have more as I move on, but for now) - when setting up an activity (which in my mind is basically a macro) after the activity completes, is it possible to have to screen go to the device page? So far all I have been able to do is create a custom page that is associated with the activity - for example, when going to vieracast on the gt30, I set up the activity to change the onkyo to the input of "port" which is where the gt30 optical out goes to and then fire the vieracast button to the tv. When it completes I just have a blank activity screen. What I want it to do is have it go to the gt30 device that I have already customized. Is that possible?
> 
> 
> Also, when I customize a device, how can I get icons in the lcd screen for actions - for example, I created a watch tv activity where it sets the onkyo and tv to the right inputs and when the activity is completed, the 1 has a special lcd screen with icons to represent the red, green, blue, and yellow directv remote buttons. However, if I go to the directv hr21 device page, the lcd screen just has the text instead of the buttons.



You spent too much time customizing your device mode custom pages!







You can certainly do that if you want... but the better solution is to customize the pages of the activity instead. You can do exactly what you did in the device mode, except that you can use commands from any device included in the activity.


Device mode should be used for only the rarest of configuration changes. Anything you use on a regular basis should be integrated into your activity programming. You get to see the pretty icons that way, too!.










If you don't take full advantage of activities with a Harmony remote, you essentially wasted the money you spent on it because there are many device-oriented remotes that cost significantly less. Having the ability to create totally custom button layouts that perfectly suits each and every activity and combination of hardware that you have is what sets that Harmony remotes apart (along with other niceties such as power and input state tracking).


----------



## willybguy

i missed the cool deal at 6th Ave Electronics - i know it's OT, but if anyone sees another good promo on the one would sure appreciate it.


----------



## jim tressler

great advice! I guess I have to get out of the URC macro mentality. I also just realized everything the remote does - with the activity is makes sure all inputs are set correctly and the power state is where you want it for the activity.


mdavej - what do you mean by 2 web sessions?


----------



## MacdaddyPS

"Shake, Rattle and Roll. Shake, Rattle and Roll"

Classic Rock


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20867206
> 
> 
> mdavej - what do you mean by 2 web sessions?



You can program your remote using the software you installed or from the website members.harmonyremote.com, or both at the same time. When copying things from one device or activity to another I just open 2 sessions on the web and/or the software, one for reference, the other for actual changes. Otherwise I have to print screens or make notes.


----------



## TatorTot

Yea i been using the program i downloaded


What happens if my computer crashes do i loose all my settings or are they in the logitech server


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20867640
> 
> 
> Yea i been using the program i downloaded
> 
> 
> What happens if my computer crashes do i loose all my settings or are they in the logitech server



You won't _lose_ your settings. They're on Logitech's server.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willybguy* /forum/post/20867170
> 
> 
> i missed the cool deal at 6th Ave Electronics - i know it's OT, but if anyone sees another good promo on the one would sure appreciate it.



If you call them they MIGHT still honor it...


----------



## Toddgabweg

My harmony one remote arrived today from 6ave.com- it is very nice and basic setup was easy- I have 4 activities setup and 5 devices... Works great with my Onkyo 608 receiver and Samsung pn64d7000 (even though I may need to assign a few buttons like the 3d option and apps section). My wife should have no problems... So far excellent buy.


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/20868232
> 
> 
> If you call them they MIGHT still honor it...



They're out of stock.


----------



## mcfoo

Just got an email from 6th Ave touting the H1 again...


----------



## rightintel

I accidentally changed my Directv receiver to work on IR instead of RF, and my receiver now seems to respond quicker to my Harmony. Any thoughts/comments on the pros/cons would be welcome...


----------



## bernie33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rightintel* 
I accidentally changed my Directv receiver to work on IR instead of RF, and my receiver now seems to respond quicker to my Harmony. Any thoughts/comments on the pros/cons would be welcome...
The One is an IR device only. It was not controlling your DirecTV box by RF ever. What aren't you telling us?


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20875104
> 
> 
> The One is an IR device only. It was not controlling your DirecTV box by RF ever. What aren't you telling us?



The receiver has always been set up as RF(default) for the DIRECTV remote. I accidentally changed it to IR in the set up menu this morning and NEITHER my Harmony or the Directv remote worked afterwards. Tech support talked me thru re-programming the remote(kept it on IR). I assume since the Harmony is IR(and has always worked w/ the receiver no problem) that the set up menu is for programming the Directv remote(IR or RF), not the receiver.


----------



## mdavej

Glad it worked out, but you must be mistaken. If the DirecTV box is in RF mode, it will not respond to IR at all. Perhaps you only thought it was in RF mode all this time.


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcfoo* /forum/post/20873621
> 
> 
> Just got an email from 6th Ave touting the H1 again...



thanks - didn't miss a 2nd time, I'm stoked. Haven't had universal remote since (monochrome) touch screen Philips Pronto. Taught myself Pronto's cro-magnon command line macro language back then. Maybe 15 years ago. Sold it on eBay for a good price about 10 years ago.


This is the best price I've seen on it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20877040
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out, but you must be mistaken. If the DirecTV box is in RF mode, it will not respond to IR at all. Perhaps you only thought it was in RF mode all this time.



I think you're right. I must've switched it to RF from IR instead of vice versa.


----------



## oakleaf

Logitech.com has the Refurbished Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote for a good price.


1. Logitech Refurb Price : $124.99 

2. Use coupon code logi_h1_82911 to get $25 off ( Exp : 9/1/11 )

Final Price : $99.99 Shipped


----------



## hepalex

I just received my One from 6ave tonight. Got it when it was on sale over the weekend for 134.99. Wouldn't you know it, I just got a 50% off coupon e-mail from Logitech tonight. Could have got a new one from them for $99.99.









This is replacing my 880 but I'm still not sure I am going to like the One. Will try it out for awhile and see how I like it. Wish they would combine the button layout of the One with the 8 lcd hard buttons of the 880! I hate the button layout/feel of the 880 and not thrilled with the touchscreen of the One.


----------



## willybguy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hepalex* 
I just received my One from 6ave tonight. Got it when it was on sale over the weekend for 134.99. Wouldn't you know it, I just got a 50% off coupon e-mail from Logitech tonight. Could have got a new one from them for $99.99.









This is replacing my 880 but I'm still not sure I am going to like the One. Will try it out for awhile and see how I like it. Wish they would combine the button layout of the One with the 8 lcd hard buttons of the 880! I hate the button layout/feel of the 880 and not thrilled with the touchscreen of the One.
I've been waiting for one of those logitech 50% off coupons for a month now... but look at it this way; the logitech site charges sales tax, 6th ave doesn't (at least for NY) so the difference winds up being like $27.00.


I wouldn't mind that 50% off coupon to try Logitech's Revue for $50.00 though. If you're not using it - can you PM me?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hepalex* /forum/post/20890676
> 
> 
> I just received my One from 6ave tonight. Got it when it was on sale over the weekend for 134.99. Wouldn't you know it, I just got a 50% off coupon e-mail from Logitech tonight. Could have got a new one from them for $99.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is replacing my 880 but I'm still not sure I am going to like the One. Will try it out for awhile and see how I like it. Wish they would combine the button layout of the One with the 8 lcd hard buttons of the 880! I hate the button layout/feel of the 880 and not thrilled with the touchscreen of the One.



I felt the same way when I got my first One, which replaced an 880. While I still might like to see the One with some hard buttons flanking the screen, the rest of the layout more than makes up for it. The One layout is by far the best of any remote I've ever used.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hepalex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received my One from 6ave tonight. Got it when it was on sale over the weekend for 134.99. Wouldn't you know it, I just got a 50% off coupon e-mail from Logitech tonight. Could have got a new one from them for $99.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is replacing my 880 but I'm still not sure I am going to like the One. Will try it out for awhile and see how I like it. Wish they would combine the button layout of the One with the 8 lcd hard buttons of the 880! I hate the button layout/feel of the 880 and not thrilled with the touchscreen of the One.



Get a google tv revue


----------



## balboa dave

You can't use the coupon on the Revue.


----------



## hepalex

Bummer about not being able to use the coupon for the revue. I was considering that. I think I may get the PS3 adapter.


Set up the remote last night after calling Logitech and having them clone my 880 account over to another account so I could save my current settings to the One and still keep the 880 in case I decide I like it better. Played around with it a little last night and I like it so far. Had a couple of misses/mis-presses on the touchscreen already, but probably just need to get used to it. Another thing, the IR doesn't seem as strong on the One compared to the 880. Was having some trouble getting commands to my AVR since it is kind of in an awkward place. Loving the button layout and feel so far though. It is miles ahead of the 880 in that department. This thing sure is a fingerprint magnet. I took it up in the kitchen when I was done and inspected it under the bright lights. It was a smeary mess. Wish they wouldn't have used such a glossy finish.


I will give it a few more days, but my first impressions are positive and will probably end up keeping it.


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/20892007
> 
> 
> You can't use the coupon on the Revue.



If you check out previous comments in the thread, folks have been able to use the coupon for the Revue by placing a different item in the cart 1st + Revue, then remove the other item from the cart.


I've sent Logitech four different email addresses and no coupon.


----------



## mdavej

I don't think you can get the coupon just by asking (If you can, I'd love to get in on that as well). I thought it was only for replacements. So you need to convince logitech your remote has failed and you want a replacement. They will disable any further programming on the failed remote, then you get your coupon. Since many vendors sell harmony at close to 50% off MSRP anyway, I never thought this was that great of a deal. I haven't followed all your posts, so I don't know if you're replacing a bad remote or not.


----------



## Merlin803

To my surprise, Logitech is replacing my out of warranty One because of a bulging battery and they have indicated that "Please note that your original defective unit has been disabled from our system. Any update on this product is not possible. You can use it with the existing configuration until you receive the replacement product. Kindly dispose of the unit after you receive the replacement product."


It seems a shame to just chuck my current one when the battery just needs replacing, is there really no way to use it once the replacement is activated??


----------



## mdavej

They want you to chuck it, but you can use it forever. You just can't ever change or update it again. You have about 2 weeks to after getting a replacement to make all the changes you want, then it won't update anymore. Some people sell them for parts.


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20897932
> 
> 
> They want you to chuck it, but you can use it forever. You just can't ever change or update it again. You have about 2 weeks to after getting a replacement to make all the changes you want, then it won't update anymore. Some people sell them for parts.



They actually indicated that as of today (before I received the replacement), that I will not be able to update the original remote.


If this is true, what is the worse case if I try? Could the software disable the remote or will it just not allow me to make any changes?


----------



## Techlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/20898512
> 
> 
> They actually indicated that as of today (before I received the replacement), that I will not be able to update the original remote.
> 
> 
> If this is true, what is the worse case if I try? Could the software disable the remote or will it just not allow me to make any changes?



You are just asking for trouble, but there is only one way you can find out.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/20897823
> 
> 
> To my surprise, Logitech is replacing my out of warranty One because of a bulging battery and they have indicated that "Please note that your original defective unit has been disabled from our system. Any update on this product is not possible. You can use it with the existing configuration until you receive the replacement product. Kindly dispose of the unit after you receive the replacement product."
> 
> 
> It seems a shame to just chuck my current one when the battery just needs replacing, is there really no way to use it once the replacement is activated??



They replaced my ONE for this same issue some time back. At first they wanted me to try to take the bulging battery out but I could not so they decided to replace it. I finally did get the battery out which then came apart but fortunately nothing leaked out.


If not for this AVS thread I would have not known about this problem. According to someone at Logitech it was caused by a bad batch of batteries. Someone that owned a 880 wrote about their remote exploding due to the swollen battery so it is really a safety issue too.


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/20899131
> 
> 
> They replaced my ONE for this same issue some time back. At first they wanted me to try to take the bulging battery out but I could not so they decided to replace it. I finally did get the battery out which then came apart but fortunately nothing leaked out.
> 
> 
> If not for this AVS thread I would have not known about this problem. According to someone at Logitech it was caused by a bad batch of batteries. Someone that owned a 880 wrote about their remote exploding due to the swollen battery so it is really a safety issue too.



I don't know if it is true or if it only pertains to the bad batch of batteries but I have also read that others were told by Logitech that leaving the remote in the cradle over charges the battery and causes the bulging.


----------



## palmfish

Here we go again...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/20898512
> 
> 
> They actually indicated that as of today (before I received the replacement), that I will not be able to update the original remote.
> 
> 
> If this is true, what is the worse case if I try? Could the software disable the remote or will it just not allow me to make any changes?



All I know is I made regular updates to mine for a few weeks after they told me my remote would be disabled. One day it would no longer update. The remote continues to operate to this day.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/20899503
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is true or if it only pertains to the bad batch of batteries but I have also read that others were told by Logitech that leaving the remote in the cradle over charges the battery and causes the bulging.



See page 11 "Charging your remote" in the H1 User Manual.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/20899681
> 
> 
> Here we go again...



...and around and around we go


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/20899811
> 
> 
> See page 11 "Charging your remote" in the H1 User Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and around and around we go



Ok, nothing about charging on page 11. Page 10 references charging but just the basic "place your remote in cradle to charge..."


What does that have to do with Logitech reps saying that overcharging causes the battery to swell?


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20899785
> 
> 
> All I know is I made regular updates to mine for a few weeks after they told me my remote would be disabled. One day it would no longer update. The remote continues to operate to this day.



Not so lucky here, I just tried an update and received the message that it has been disabled.


Oh well, it was awesome of them to replace it with a new one so can't complain.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/20899843
> 
> 
> Ok, nothing about charging on page 11. Page 10 references charging but just the basic "place your remote in cradle to charge..."
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Logitech reps saying that overcharging causes the battery to swell?



Don't know?










The tech that I talked to when I got mine replaced told me that that keeping the remote in the cradle when not in use has nothing to do with the battery swelling and in fact recommended it. I've left my new One in the cradle when not in use and the battery hasn't swollen yet and its been about 9 months now.


This topic has been discussed many times on various Harmony threads. Hope the following helps----


Quote from Harmony Support:


"Recommended battery charging time


This article provides recommended charging times for Harmony Remotes with rechargeable batteries.


This article applies to the following products:

H8xx, H1100, H1000, H720, HOne, H900


Solution:

Recommended charge time 3 hours to fully charge.


Note: You can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered."


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/20900022
> 
> 
> Don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tech that I talked to when I got mine replaced told me that that keeping the remote in the cradle when not in use has nothing to do with the battery swelling and in fact recommended it. I've left my new One in the cradle when not in use and the battery hasn't swollen yet and its been about 9 months now.
> 
> 
> This topic has been discussed many times on various Harmony threads. Hope the following helps----
> 
> 
> Quote from Harmony Support:
> 
> 
> "Recommended battery charging time
> 
> 
> This article provides recommended charging times for Harmony Remotes with rechargeable batteries.
> 
> 
> This article applies to the following products:
> 
> H8xx, H1100, H1000, H720, HOne, H900
> 
> 
> Solution:
> 
> Recommended charge time 3 hours to fully charge.
> 
> 
> Note: You can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered."



I don't doubt that the intended use was to use the cradle whenever needed and not have to worry about over charging, I was just mentioning what I had read and even then it was said that it was only a problem with a "bad batch" of batteries.


Is it true? Who knows? I plan on continuing to use the cradle like I always have on a daily basis. I may take a peek at the battery every couple months or so though


----------



## balboa dave

Quote:

Originally Posted by *willybguy* 
If you check out previous comments in the thread, folks have been able to use the coupon for the Revue by placing a different item in the cart 1st + Revue, then remove the other item from the cart.


I've sent Logitech four different email addresses and no coupon.









The coupon itself says you can't use it on the Revue. If someone wants to cheat the system, that's on them. Logitech has proven itself to deliver superior customer support time and time again, the Revue's price has already been reduced by 2/3rds, so I don't understand the selfishness of people who do this kind of thing.


----------



## willybguy

I've searched the thread and I'm wondering if anyone has experience using the One to control a new IR friendly Klipsch SW-311 sub? The 311 does not appear to be in the One database (yet).


I see some One owners have successfully used other Klipsch subs with their One remotes.


Logitech does not have a category for speakers or subs, so I'm guessing I should select "Amplifiers" as the category?


----------



## barrysb

Right!


----------



## willybguy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *balboa dave* 
The coupon itself says you can't use it on the Revue. If someone wants to cheat the system, that's on them. Logitech has proven itself to deliver superior customer support time and time again, the Revue's price has already been reduced by 2/3rds, so I don't understand the selfishness of people who do this kind of thing.
The thing is, people bought the revue for $50.00 who said they wouldn't have otherwise. If i could get the Revue for $50.00, I'd order it right now. To each his/her own.


----------



## charliebeagledog

Just got the harmony one and love it so far. I have a ps3 and the ps3 adapter. In addition to 3 controllers for the ps3 i also have the sony bd/playstation remote control. When i program the harmony oneand pair it with the ps3 it deletes the bd/playstation remote control (in slot 7 if thast matters) I would like to be able to keep both remotes operational.


does anyone know if I can do that?


Thanks


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20866402
> 
> 
> You spent too much time customizing your device mode custom pages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can certainly do that if you want... but the better solution is to customize the pages of the activity instead. You can do exactly what you did in the device mode, except that you can use commands from any device included in the activity.
> 
> 
> Device mode should be used for only the rarest of configuration changes. Anything you use on a regular basis should be integrated into your activity programming. You get to see the pretty icons that way, too!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't take full advantage of activities with a Harmony remote, you essentially wasted the money you spent on it because there are many device-oriented remotes that cost significantly less. Having the ability to create totally custom button layouts that perfectly suits each and every activity and combination of hardware that you have is what sets that Harmony remotes apart (along with other niceties such as power and input state tracking).



That is true, however for many things it is easier to use the Device: for example, if I want to navigate through the settings menu of my AV when Watching DVD, it is better to go to Device "AV" and this way I can use the physical buttons (Up, Down, Left, Right, OK, etc) to operate the AV


With my old 555 this was done within the Activity, as the 555 had the 2 wonderful buttons "Sound" and "Picture". When I pressed Sound, all the buttons remapped to operate the AV. When I pressed "Picture" all buttons got remapped to operate the Plasma


With the harmony One, which lacks Sound and Picture buttons, the Up, Down.... buttons are mapped to the DVD, so I can not use them to operate the AV or the Plasma


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckard71* /forum/post/20911430
> 
> 
> That is true, however for many things it is easier to use the Device: for example, if I want to navigate through the settings menu of my AV when Watching DVD, it is better to go to Device "AV" and this way I can use the physical buttons (Up, Down, Left, Right, OK, etc) to operate the AV
> 
> 
> With my old 555 this was done within the Activity, as the 555 had the 2 wonderful buttons "Sound" and "Picture". When I pressed Sound, all the buttons remapped to operate the AV. When I pressed "Picture" all buttons got remapped to operate the Plasma
> 
> 
> With the harmony One, which lacks Sound and Picture buttons, the Up, Down.... buttons are mapped to the DVD, so I can not use them to operate the AV or the Plasma



Your scenario is an example where you might consider using device mode, but I took a different approach. I added all of the discrete commands that my AVR supports, which can replace all of the "navigating" with a single button press, and then added the required discrete commands to my activities. In my case it's an Onkyo AVR, for which I have over 100 discrete commands programmed in my One, but most brands similarly support a much larger array of discrete commands than their OE remotes (and the standard Harmony database) support. An added advantage of this approach is that you can add the commands to the startup/shutdown sequences of the activity and not have to deal with them at all when you start your activity.


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20912285
> 
> 
> Your scenario is an example where you might consider using device mode, but I took a different approach. I added all of the discrete commands that my AVR supports, which can replace all of the "navigating" with a single button press, and then added the required discrete commands to my activities. In my case it's an Onkyo AVR, for which I have over 100 discrete commands programmed in my One, but most brands similarly support a much larger array of discrete commands than their OE remotes (and the standard Harmony database) support. An added advantage of this approach is that you can add the commands to the startup/shutdown sequences of the activity and not have to deal with them at all when you start your activity.



That sounds pretty interesting but what is a "discrete command" and which are the advantages? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jim tressler

discrete commands are individual actions that are not toggles.. for example, a discrete command can be "power on" - so if the unit is on, and you hit power on, nothing will happen, but if its off then it turns on. Another example is open / close. If the tray is open and you hit the discrete open command, it will stay open and not shut versus just cycling.


----------



## Deckard71

OK Thanks, and how do I get the discrete commands?


----------



## jim tressler

The harmony database should already have them.


----------



## TTUEagle

I am using a Denon AVR 4806 and am running all of my video and the accompanying audio through it's HDMI input and outputs. In order to overcome the limitation of four pages of Favorites, I've set up six Activities to handle the different "types" of TV watching: News, Kids TV, Sports, Movies, etc. Each one has the same settings for the Devices to use because it's all watching TV.


My question is this: is there anyway or is the remote supposed to "know" that the AVR is already set to the Input when I change Activities? The cycle time on the AVR HDMI input is about 15-20 seconds and it's anoying.


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Thanks!

TTUEagle


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20913259
> 
> 
> The harmony database should already have them.



They typically only have a few of them like the discrete input commands. They usually do not have discrete audio DSP modes and such. I added over 80 commands to my Onkyo 876 library... it now has well over 100 total commands (standard database plus what I added).


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckard71* /forum/post/20913162
> 
> 
> OK Thanks, and how do I get the discrete commands?


 HERE is info on how I did it for my Onkyo. The Onkyo protocol document is linked there... for other brands I suggest you check the appropriate forums or maybe over at Remote Central.


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20913385
> 
> 
> They typically only have a few of them like the discrete input commands. They usually do not have discrete audio DSP modes and such. I added over 80 commands to my Onkyo 876 library... it now has well over 100 total commands (standard database plus what I added).



Ok and once you have the code for, for example the DSP "Hall in Viena", how do you associate to a button in the Harmony? Asking Logitech to add it?


----------



## mdavej

How many years have you been using harmony remotes?


----------



## Deckard71

4 years in my case


----------



## Ghpr13

3 years with a 670, about 1 year with the One. Love the One, but still have some "tweaking" to do.

Ghpr13


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20913408
> 
> HERE is info on how I did it for my Onkyo. The Onkyo protocol document is linked there... for other brands I suggest you check the appropriate forums or maybe over at Remote Central.



Hi there,


Are there any discrete commands for the 2011 Onkyo AVR, specifically the Audio modes? I bought the Onkyo 809 and it really is a pain having to cycle through all the different Audio DSP modes to get to the one I want.


----------



## jim tressler

good point.. never thought of that. I will have to see whats available for the 2011 line.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20913408
> 
> HERE is info on how I did it for my Onkyo. The Onkyo protocol document is linked there... for other brands I suggest you check the appropriate forums or maybe over at Remote Central.


----------



## jim tressler

I have had the remote for about 3 weeks now and for the most part I like it. Biggest complaint I have is the lag. even with inter-key set to 0ms and the 0-5 scale in trouble shooting set to 0 or 1, there is still some lag - mostly noticeable on the panasonic tv and xbmc. I am sure there is lag with the onkyo and directv receiver, but they are slow to begin with so the lag is not noticeable.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschen* /forum/post/20916312
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Are there any discrete commands for the 2011 Onkyo AVR, specifically the Audio modes? I bought the Onkyo 809 and it really is a pain having to cycle through all the different Audio DSP modes to get to the one I want.



The Onkyo spreadsheet in my post specifically covers all models through the xxx8 series... but the vast majority of the xxx9 series commands would be covered by that because Onkyo uses the same command set for all models. Of course, there may be a few commands missing but likely not many.


I'd bet the equivalent newer document that specifically covers the xxx9 models can be found with a little searching.


----------



## willybguy

i bought my One about two weeks ago when the 6th ave deal was on, and now I finally get the coveted 50% off coupon from Logitech. It's good for one week.


hmmm.


----------



## Deckard71

Here a link to a fantastic method to add commands to Logitech webiste without emailing them. I have tried a couple of commands and worked perfectly

Add Hex codes to Harmony 


Sorry for posting link to another forum. If it is not appropiate, delete it


Cheers


----------



## Tallen234

I just got the Logitech 50% off coupon and was wondering if I should get the 900 or the Harmony One. I noticed that the Harmony One does have the color buttons that appear to be becoming more popular...they are now on my new Samsung TV remote. However, from reading everything, it seems there is much more support for the Harmony One and the only "real" difference between the two is the RF (which I don't need).


Can you guys provide me a bit of insight?


Thanks


----------



## ckenisell

If you don't need RF, go with the One. Or, better yet, send me the code so I can get the 900 since I need the RF.


----------



## paulman182

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tallen234* 
I just got the Logitech 50% off coupon and was wondering if I should get the 900 or the Harmony One. I noticed that the Harmony One does have the color buttons that appear to be becoming more popular...they are now on my new Samsung TV remote. However, from reading everything, it seems there is much more support for the Harmony One and the only "real" difference between the two is the RF (which I don't need).


Can you guys provide me a bit of insight?


Thanks
The One has the buttons created on the touchscreen for my DirecTV DVR.


As for the 50% coupon, I just got one. I'm not sure why unless it is because I answered a survey and now have 3 registered Harmony remotes.


----------



## dmspen

I also got the 50% code and was considering a ONE. Anyone have experience with the ease of controlling a DISH DVR? Specifically the actual DVR controls like pause, stop, 30 second jump, etc?


----------



## Tallen234

Ok, I just bought The One. If I regret the purchase I will blame you.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenisell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you don't need RF, go with the One. Or, better yet, send me the code so I can get the 900 since I need the RF.


----------



## jcalabria

 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/5804...ol-refurbished


----------



## design1stcode2nd

I just got the coupon code as well and I'm trying to decide on the One or the 1100. It's for a dedicated theater space so it would be nice to do everything from remote. There won't really be any TV surfing and if I am using the TV I'll use my Ipad to do most of the controlling (say for football).


Probably only need the One but the 1100 has some cool factor to it plus the RF which I don't know if I need or not. I will need an IR/RF repeater at some point just not yet.


So it's a new One for $100 or a new 1100 for $175.


----------



## BMLocal175

Had the remote for a while now and love it. Just a few questions now that I have time to post.


When I first start my watch TV activity everything turns on but for some reason I can't get guide or recorded list to come up on the 8300HD for sometimes a minute. Hitting the guide button or the List command on the LCD does nothing then after awhile it works.


Second question is settings for the 8300HD to reduce the lag. If I'm in guide and hitting the arrow button down to scroll through channels it can't keep up and sometimes I'll stop and it will still be catching up. Which changes to the device settings will fix this and what settings are everyone using?


----------



## Bob R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20921982
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/5804...ol-refurbished



Thanks for the lead. The deal is still good.


I jumped on it for $100.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmspen* /forum/post/20921624
> 
> 
> I also got the 50% code and was considering a ONE. Anyone have experience with the ease of controlling a DISH DVR? Specifically the actual DVR controls like pause, stop, 30 second jump, etc?



I have both a 622 and a 722k and have no problems with the ONE controlling them (in separate rooms). The DVR controls are on hard buttons that match their use. The PIP commands are on the lcd screen.


If you have the patience, you can make the ONE control the DVR better than the original by tweeking the remote delays and repeats (see sticky at top of this forum).


There are other cool things that you can make the ONE better than the original remote. For a good example, search on my name and CC Toggle. I was able to make one button that replaces the 9 button presses to turn CC on using the original.


----------



## willybguy

I need some help, please. Today was my 1st call to Harmony Logitech support - very frustrating. Long hold time, off-shore call center, and what feels like a "get me off the phone as fast as possible" solution not worth time on the phone.


I have new Vizio XVT series t.v. with a bevy of Vizio Internet Apps. (VIA) My t.v. IS in the Harmony database. But I'm trying to do what many in this forum have suggested - get what I want (VIA functions) into my Watch T.V. activity vs. going to the t.v. device menu(s). If i have to go to the device menu, I might as well have the OEM remote in my hand. Speaking of which, the OEM t.v. remote has big dedicated Vizio Internet Apps (VIA) hard button in the middle of the remote. That brings up VIA scroll at bottom of t.v. screen. Scroll is navigated with left & right arrow + select keys. But once open, an app (like Netflix) also needs lots more buttons: play, pause, stop, FF, RW, etc. ... and the OEM remote does all the mapping perfectly and for instance, knows to use the volume buttons for my AVR. Which is making the OEM t.v. remote seem a lot easier right now then the One.


CSR's solution after a few unsuccessful tries? Recreate a soft VIA button + soft 'arrow right,' 'arrow left,' 'arrow up,' 'arrow down,' and 'select' touch screen keys in the Commands menu of my Watch T.V. activity.


That's it.


No app control once app is opened, so basically useless.


After a long call I was so frustrated i said "thank you" and knew I'd come back here and ask. I want to stress that I CAN do all the VIA functions on the One if I go to the t.v. device menu.


Thoughts?


----------



## Smiley79

Hello everyone. Just bought a Harmony One a couple of days ago and have had no luck getting the Backlight to turn off. I've read that it was a bug that was supposed to be fixed by updating the remote's firmware, but I've had no luck (even with updated firmware). Is it possible that I've got something else wrong with my remote or am I missing something?


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smiley79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Just bought a Harmony One a couple of days ago and have had no luck getting the Backlight to turn off. I've read that it was a bug that was supposed to be fixed by updating the remote's firmware, but I've had no luck (even with updated firmware). Is it possible that I've got something else wrong with my remote or am I missing something?



Did you try removing the battery then putting it back in


----------



## mwileczka

Yeah, I have a lot of lag compared to Windows MCE remote. It takes about 5 times longer to scroll and changing the delay settings doesn't help at all. Plus the programming software is horrible. I need to find something else. My 5 year old URC software is way easier to use.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willybguy* /forum/post/20923509
> 
> 
> I have new Vizio XVT series t.v. with a bevy of Vizio Internet Apps. (VIA) My t.v. IS in the Harmony database. But I'm trying to do what many in this forum have suggested - get what I want (VIA functions) into my Watch T.V. activity vs. going to the t.v. device menu(s). If i have to go to the device menu, I might as well have the OEM remote in my hand. Speaking of which, the OEM t.v. remote has big dedicated Vizio Internet Apps (VIA) hard button in the middle of the remote. That brings up VIA scroll at bottom of t.v. screen. Scroll is navigated with left & right arrow + select keys. But once open, an app (like Netflix) also needs lots more buttons: play, pause, stop, FF, RW, etc. ... and the OEM remote does all the mapping perfectly and for instance, knows to use the volume buttons for my AVR. Which is making the OEM t.v. remote seem a lot easier right now then the One.



It should be easy unless I am missing something. You may have had a communications problem with the CSR due to language or your frustrations or both.


Setup an activity with the TV and AVR and specify that the volume is controlled by the AVR. This solves your concern about the HO controlling the volume.


Next customize the buttons for the activity that are not already mapped. The scroll and select keys should already be mapped, but you can map them if they are not. Create a soft key for VIA, and map the play, pause, stop, FF, RW, etc. to the standard remote keys, not soft keys.


When mapping the keys, the customization menu allows you to select the device that you want the button to control, in this case the TV rather than the AVR, and then to select the key from the list of keys available for that device. Should be quite easy.


----------



## ckenisell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tallen234* /forum/post/20921886
> 
> 
> Ok, I just bought The One. If I regret the purchase I will blame you.



Will you blame me if you love it?


----------



## jim tressler

lol.. at first I did not like the one - but then once I figured it out its a great remote with a few flaws, but no more than any urc I have ever owned. My one big complaint (albeit minor) is the lag. But alas, the one is headed out to pasture as I picked up a 900 for just a few bucks more than the one


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20925659
> 
> 
> It should be easy unless I am missing something. You may have had a communications problem with the CSR due to language or your frustrations or both.
> 
> 
> Setup an activity with the TV and AVR and specify that the volume is controlled by the AVR. This solves your concern about the HO controlling the volume.
> 
> 
> Next customize the buttons for the activity that are not already mapped. The scroll and select keys should already be mapped, but you can map them if they are not. Create a soft key for VIA, and map the play, pause, stop, FF, RW, etc. to the standard remote keys, not soft keys.
> 
> 
> When mapping the keys, the customization menu allows you to select the device that you want the button to control, in this case the TV rather than the AVR, and then to select the key from the list of keys available for that device. Should be quite easy.



Thanks for the feedback. I tried to do what you suggested on my own for several hours last night, completely frustrating - at least now I know it wasn't me (see below).


I called logitech support again today. I read your suggestion to the Tier 1 CSR - who was worse than yesterday. Almost 90 minutes constantly being put on hold to help other callers... only to see all he did in the update was re-arrange the order of my t.v. device menu soft buttons, adding 0 functionality and sending me back to the t.v. device menus. You're kidding me, right?


I asked for escalation to tier 2. More wait time.


Tier 2 did not put me on hold to help other callers, was very friendly, patient, and native english speaking. Tier 2 immediately knew what I wanted, and told me right up front the current HO software does not support t.v. internet apps. I said I wish I knew that a little sooner. He said the update he was creating for me is a "workaround," due to the "limitations of HO software for internet apps." He said they are working on a new version specifically to address (really poor) handling of internet apps.


Another hour of reprogramming, re-updating, and when I was audibly disappointed with the end result, Tier 2 offered to let me speak to his supervisor, but no need. At least I understand now.


Instead of a single key press on my OEM remote to use Vizo Internet Apps & correctly remap hard keys for internet app control,(like Netflix, Vudu, Pandora, Twitter...) and automatically remap again when exiting VIA, my choices on my HO are:


1) multiple key presses to get into my t.v. device menu


or


2) multiple key presses using a new VIA "activity."


Either way, 10 miles west of exasperating. The HO is not capable of handling internet apps without multiple key presses.


At this point, I would rate Logitech's Tier 1 phone support as "horrendous." Tier 2 was awesome. From now on, I'll be very quick re: escalation to Tier 2.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willybguy* /forum/post/20927379
> 
> 
> ... Instead of a single key press on my OEM remote to use Vizo Internet Apps & correctly remap hard keys for internet app control,(like Netflix, Vudu, Pandora, Twitter...) and automatically remap again when exiting VIA, my choices on my HO are:
> 
> 
> 1) multiple key presses to get into my t.v. device menu
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 2) multiple key presses using a new VIA "activity."
> 
> 
> Either way, 10 miles west of exasperating. The HO is not capable of handling internet apps without multiple key presses.



I do not make use the Internet Widgets feature on my TV but in Device mode it can operate and navigate successfully.


How about posting the specific keys that you would like to see and they are not explicitly defined so far in your posting. I am not yet ruling out being able to configure and use the HO (unless you want to use it as a keyboard).


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tallen234* /forum/post/20921886
> 
> 
> Ok, I just bought The One. If I regret the purchase I will blame you.



If you don't like it, blame yourself. There's something wrong w/ you!


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willybguy* /forum/post/20927379
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I tried to do what you suggested on my own for several hours last night, completely frustrating - at least now I know it wasn't me (see below).
> 
> 
> I called logitech support again today. I read your suggestion to the Tier 1 CSR - who was worse than yesterday. Almost 90 minutes constantly being put on hold to help other callers... only to see all he did in the update was re-arrange the order of my t.v. device menu soft buttons, adding 0 functionality and sending me back to the t.v. device menus. You're kidding me, right?
> 
> 
> I asked for escalation to tier 2. More wait time.
> 
> 
> Tier 2 did not put me on hold to help other callers, was very friendly, patient, and native english speaking. Tier 2 immediately knew what I wanted, and told me right up front the current HO software does not support t.v. internet apps. I said I wish I knew that a little sooner. He said the update he was creating for me is a "workaround," due to the "limitations of HO software for internet apps." He said they are working on a new version specifically to address (really poor) handling of internet apps.
> 
> 
> Another hour of reprogramming, re-updating, and when I was audibly disappointed with the end result, Tier 2 offered to let me speak to his supervisor, but no need. At least I understand now.
> 
> 
> Instead of a single key press on my OEM remote to use Vizo Internet Apps & correctly remap hard keys for internet app control,(like Netflix, Vudu, Pandora, Twitter...) and automatically remap again when exiting VIA, my choices on my HO are:
> 
> 
> 1) multiple key presses to get into my t.v. device menu
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 2) multiple key presses using a new VIA "activity."
> 
> 
> Either way, 10 miles west of exasperating. The HO is not capable of handling internet apps without multiple key presses.
> 
> 
> At this point, I would rate Logitech's Tier 1 phone support as "horrendous." Tier 2 was awesome. From now on, I'll be very quick re: escalation to Tier 2.



Never settle for level 1 for anything remotely complicated. Level 2 can resolve almost any issue w/o some silly work-around(if you're using modern gear that is). I've experienced it at least twice w/ this remote(which I LOVE).


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20928425
> 
> 
> I do not make use the Internet Widgets feature on my TV but in Device mode it can operate and navigate successfully.
> 
> 
> How about posting the specific keys that you would like to see and they are not explicitly defined so far in your posting. I am not yet ruling out being able to configure and use the HO (unless you want to use it as a keyboard).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/20928880
> 
> 
> Never settle for level 1 for anything remotely complicated. Level 2 can resolve almost any issue w/o some silly work-around(if you're using modern gear that is). I've experienced it at least twice w/ this remote(which I LOVE).



The gear is definitely modern







- that's the challenge - HO's software is not (yet) designed to handle t.v. multitasking e.g. internet apps.


yes - the Vizio Internet Apps can be used successfully in device mode, we've established one of the workarounds is going to device mode. Device mode absolutely works because my t.v. is in the database - it's just clunky that way.


I guess the best way to summarize is VIA is an activity within an activity. You only use VIA if you're already watching t.v., but HO can't handle multi-tasking. As Tier 2 explained, when you are doing an activity like "watch t.v." for instance, the four direction arrows are mapped for scrolling through the t.v./cable guide and other t.v./cable functions. That's it. HO cannot assign temporary, new, or dual tasks to arrow keys on the fly. The HO cannot be used to control VIA while in the Watch T.V. activity. (The Vizio OEM remote can in fact remap these keys on the fly).So the second workaround is making a separate activity for VIA, even though using internet apps is part and parcel of watching t.v. - making this all rather counter intuitive. So I can change activities; leave the "Watch T.V.' activity, start the "Internet Apps" activity, watch the AVR pop up the input info and yadda yadda even though no switching is needed, but that's how the arrow keys and all video keys for VIA (play, pause, stop, RW, FF, channel forward and back, etc.) get mapped correctly. We also added soft keys for green, blue, red, and yellow, but these color keys now take two or three additional key presses to access.


When I'm done playing with Internet Apps, I then manually have to stop that activity, then switch back and restart the Watch t.v. activity, the AVR cycles through inputs again (when it doesn't need to) and remaps all the keys back to controlling the cable box and t.v. and AVR. Again, the Vizio OEM remote can do this on the fly.


Tier 2 was very candid - and that was appreciated. At least I understand this is a limitation of the software right now. And I know now not to spend even 5 minutes with Tier 1.


----------



## Smiley79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smiley79* /forum/post/20924070
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Just bought a Harmony One a couple of days ago and have had no luck getting the Backlight to turn off. I've read that it was a bug that was supposed to be fixed by updating the remote's firmware, but I've had no luck (even with updated firmware). Is it possible that I've got something else wrong with my remote or am I missing something?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20924181
> 
> 
> Did you try removing the battery then putting it back in



Thanks for the reply. Yes, I tried removing the battery for awhile, and updating again but the backlight still does not turn off. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smiley79* /forum/post/20929955
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, I tried removing the battery for awhile, and updating again but the backlight still does not turn off. Does anyone have any other suggestions?



Contact Logitech. They're very good at either telling you how to fix it or they will send you out a brand new remote w/o any hassles.

They sent me 3 brand new 670s because of a battery problem. Of course now I have the One and it's been great!

Ghpr13


----------



## BPlayer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *willybguy* 
yes - the Vizio Internet Apps can be used successfully in device mode, we've established one of the workarounds is going to device mode. Device mode absolutely works because my t.v. is in the database - it's just clunky that way.
There is still something missing. Do you have a cable box device that is part of you Watch TV activity? This would be where the scroll keys control the cable box functions. Also is broadcast TV or cable channels still active while you are using VIA? If so, I agree that you have a challenge trying to control both concurrently with the HO. I am going to assume that you only use one at a time.

Quote:

I guess the best way to summarize is VIA is an activity within an activity.
There is another approach because if device mode works then an activity can be configured to do exactly the same thing. Consider "Watch TV" with channel changing as one activity, and a second activity, say "Watch VIA", as a second activity where the scroll keys control the TV functions. No multi-tasking.


When you are ready to watch TV you select the "Watch TV" activity, and when you are ready to use VIA press Activities and select "Watch VIA". If properly setup switching activities will only turn on/off the cable box and leave the AVR and TV on. You could actually have the cable box as part of the "Watch VIA" activity but have no keys mapped to operate it.


----------



## Deckard71

I received my *One* yesterday, which has replaced my old *555*. To keep my 555 some more time working I have not connected it to the harmony software, so it still has all the settings in


Basically I have replaced my 555 with the One for two reasons: a more user friendly remote for my kids/wife and.... a tech whim of course


After setting it up and using it a couple of hours, my quick impressions:


- *Functionality*: I had a strong fear of losing functionality as the One lacks Sound and Picture buttons. Adding some more buttons on the screen and switching to Devices solves any issue, so very pleased. But I can not say the One adds more functionality vs the 555, on the contrary, I have to think different methods to get the One operating in the powerful way the 555 does.


- *Screen*: obviously the larger and touch screen of the One is a step change, despite it only shows 3 activities (vs 4 on the 555). 6 command buttons is also and advantage


- *Ergonomics*: I have read tons of info about the wonders of the One at this respect. However I must say I still prefer the 555. It feels better on my hand, it is thinner and shorter. I had some expectations about the feeling of buttons on the One (555 feels too plastic, too rigid, no smooth) but they feel the same as on the 555, with the only advantage of being bigger on the One. Leaning them on the coffee table, 555 makes slightly better as it has more plane surface and doesnt move as much as One when clicking


- *Aesthetics*: here my family and myself are clear: the 555 looks better, it is more refine, more elegant, more high-end looking compared to the One, when both are in sleep mode. One is bulky and PC-looking, 555 is more AV-looking. When the screen is On, the One improves, I have to say.


- *Economy*: here the One is the clear winner, no more replacing batteries.


- *Ease of Use*: clearly the One is easier for my family. Buttons on the screen are larger and easier to read. Also the Tilt-sensor of the One it is better than the Motion-sensor of the 555, which I never fully understood (it woke up when someone passed by, but when watching a film I had to press Glow to get it lit up)



In summary, I am happy with the replacement, but it is not a huge upgrade from a rational point of view


Cheers


----------



## design1stcode2nd

Guess I should have decided faster half the remotes are on back order now. Oh well ordered a One, guess it will get here when it gets here.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckard71* /forum/post/20942727
> 
> 
> I received my *One* yesterday, which has replaced my old *555*. To keep my 555 some more time working I have not connected it to the harmony software, so it still has all the settings in
> 
> 
> Basically I have replaced my 555 with the One for two reasons: a more user friendly remote for my kids/wife and.... a tech whim of course
> 
> 
> After setting it up and using it a couple of hours, my quick impressions:
> 
> 
> - *Functionality*: I had a strong fear of losing functionality as the One lacks Sound and Picture buttons. Adding some more buttons on the screen and switching to Devices solves any issue, so very pleased. But I can not say the One adds more functionality vs the 555, on the contrary, I have to think different methods to get the One operating in the powerful way the 555 does.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> In summary, I am happy with the replacement, but it is not a huge upgrade from a rational point of view
> 
> 
> Cheers



If Sound and Picture are functions that you use regularly you should add those functions to your Activity. You should rarely, if ever, have to go to Device mode. Anything that shows in Device mode can be added to an Activity.


You may be able to incorporate the Picture and Sound functions as part of the start-up of an Activity. For instance, when we are using our Wii, selecting the Wii Activity switches the TV to the correct input, uses the correct device to control volume, switches the TV to Game Mode. Switching to to DVR Activity (we use that for live and recorded TV) sets the TV to the correct input, sets the volume controls to the AVR, sets the Picture Mode correctly, etc. If we want to bypass the DVR and watch unencrypted live TV directly from the cable feed the TV Activity sets everything up for that.


----------



## girdnerg

Hey folks,


New TV came in last night, so I was updating the remote using the software on my computer (most recent version 7.7.0).


Problem - LCD screen soft buttons - where I put them in the software is not where they end up on the screen. It seems like it's random. I have one page with just 2 items on it. I placed one at position 5 and the other at position 6. After I update the remote, one may be correct, but the other is in position 2, then 4, etc.


Thinking there might be a problem with the software, I then used the web site to do the updates (showed buttons the same as in the software). Same story.


Any ideas folks?


thanks,


----------



## mdavej

My guess is you're changing the buttons in the the device in the software but looking at the activity on the remote. Changes you make to your Device don't apply to Activities. So remember to customize buttons in both places. If you rarely use device mode, you may not want to bother changing those at all and only change the buttons in your activities.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20949921
> 
> 
> My guess is you're changing the buttons in the the device in the software but looking at the activity on the remote. Changes you make to your Device don't apply to Activities. So remember to customize buttons in both places. If you rarely use device mode, you may not want to bother changing those at all and only change the buttons in your activities.



Excellent guess, but that's not it. One of them is a sequence and you can't put those on a device.


----------



## G George

Hopefully you guys can help me here since I'm about ready to throw my Harmony One across the room.


I have a Tivo Series 3, unfortunately the #@%$#@^$#^%$ software is apparently too stupid to be able to figure out what one of these is, despite there only ever having been a handful of models and can't even pop up a list of potential candidates. I've tried both Series 3 and the model number TCD648250B and each time it still wants me to cycle through the buttons on the TiVo remote.


I mean for gods sakes the interface for picking these things is abysmal. I could understand this if I had some obscure piece of hardware, but a frigging TiVo? It's not like it's even an AVR where they have 7 different models they change every year.


Is this so $^%$&%^$^& that they don't have the codes for these and you just have to do this for any Tivo?


----------



## balboa dave

Unclench. Just Skip or Cancel that step. You'll be fine.


----------



## mdavej

... to skip it, answer no when it asks if you have to original remote.


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/20946756
> 
> 
> If Sound and Picture are functions that you use regularly you should add those functions to your Activity. You should rarely, if ever, have to go to Device mode. Anything that shows in Device mode can be added to an Activity.
> 
> 
> You may be able to incorporate the Picture and Sound functions as part of the start-up of an Activity. For instance, when we are using our Wii, selecting the Wii Activity switches the TV to the correct input, uses the correct device to control volume, switches the TV to Game Mode. Switching to to DVR Activity (we use that for live and recorded TV) sets the TV to the correct input, sets the volume controls to the AVR, sets the Picture Mode correctly, etc. If we want to bypass the DVR and watch unencrypted live TV directly from the cable feed the TV Activity sets everything up for that.



Hi. Not sure if you know the Sound and Picture functionality. These buttons do not send commands, when you press them, they remap the whole remote, meaning that if I click on Sound, all the hard buttons and screen buttons turn to operate the AVR (or AVR+TV, or AVR+TV+DVD, etc, etc), which is very useful if you want to navigate through the AVR menus to adjust sound settings while Watching DVD, for example.


Is like having 3 configurations for the remote within the SAME activity: one conf for the Default, one for the Sound and one for the Picture


Only way to do something similar in One is going to Devices, but it is not so powerful as you will control only 1 device (in the Sound function you decide which devices you want to control).


Very few people understand how Sound and Picture work, especially if their remote do not have this feature


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckard71* /forum/post/20952502
> 
> 
> Hi. Not sure if you know the Sound and Picture functionality. These buttons do not send commands, when you press them, they remap the whole remote, meaning that if I click on Sound, all the hard buttons and screen buttons turn to operate the AVR (or AVR+TV, or AVR+TV+DVD, etc, etc), which is very useful if you want to navigate through the AVR menus to adjust sound settings while Watching DVD, for example.
> 
> 
> Is like having 3 configurations for the remote within the SAME activity: one conf for the Default, one for the Sound and one for the Picture
> 
> 
> Only way to do something similar in One is going to Devices, but it is not so powerful as you will control only 1 device (in the Sound function you decide which devices you want to control).
> 
> 
> Very few people understand how Sound and Picture work, especially if their remote do not have this feature



There is another way than going to Devices. Configure an activity for each mode (default, Sound, and Picture) and map the key in each mode to match the settings in each of these modes. If you have multiple sources, such as cable and DVR, you may have to create some extra activities to facilitate the additional combinations.


For the rare case (maybe once a month) where I need to adjust some TV or AVR setting hitting Devices is not a big deal.


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20952696
> 
> 
> There is another way than going to Devices. Configure an activity for each mode (default, Sound, and Picture) and map the key in each mode to match the settings in each of these modes. If you have multiple sources, such as cable and DVR, you may have to create some extra activities to facilitate the additional combinations.
> 
> 
> For the rare case (maybe once a month) where I need to adjust some TV or AVR setting hitting Devices is not a big deal.



I have 8 devices in the living (Plasma, AVR, MediaCenter, Projector, DVD, AppleTV, PS3, Wii). I prefer to stick to real activities, like "Watch DVD", "Watch Movies on Screen", "Listen to Apple", etc, etc


Switching to "Device" is not a big deal of course, even if I do it everyday. The only thing I say is that Harmony One is less powerful than my old 555 (however I like the One much)


----------



## girdnerg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *girdnerg* 
Hey folks,


New TV came in last night, so I was updating the remote using the software on my computer (most recent version 7.7.0).


Problem - LCD screen soft buttons - where I put them in the software is not where they end up on the screen. It seems like it's random. I have one page with just 2 items on it. I placed one at position 5 and the other at position 6. After I update the remote, one may be correct, but the other is in position 2, then 4, etc.


Thinking there might be a problem with the software, I then used the web site to do the updates (showed buttons the same as in the software). Same story.


Any ideas folks?


thanks,
Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
My guess is you're changing the buttons in the the device in the software but looking at the activity on the remote. Changes you make to your Device don't apply to Activities. So remember to customize buttons in both places. If you rarely use device mode, you may not want to bother changing those at all and only change the buttons in your activities.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *girdnerg* 
Excellent guess, but that's not it. One of them is a sequence and you can't put those on a device.
This is hard to believe, but the solution was to delete the original TV that was replaced even though the commands that were mapping incorrectly were for my DishNetwork DVR.


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,

I have a question...

I have two Surround setups..one in my bedroom and one in the living room.

4 pieces of equipment in bedroom and 3 pieces of equipment in the living room.

One Harmony One would cover the 7 pieces of equipment but would need to be moved from room to room.

While I am in the bedroom with the Harmony One and someone wanted to watch TV in the living room, they are back to the multiple of remotes to do so.


So, my option is to buy 1 Harmony One or 2 Harmony 650's and leave one at each location.


What do you all think is the best way to go?

I can't afford two Harmony One's.


Thanks,


Bud B


----------



## ckenisell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bud B* /forum/post/20961857
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> I have two Surround setups..one in my bedroom and one in the living room.
> 
> 4 pieces of equipment in bedroom and 3 pieces of equipment in the living room.
> 
> One Harmony One would cover the 7 pieces of equipment but would need to be moved from room to room.
> 
> While I am in the bedroom with the Harmony One and someone wanted to watch TV in the living room, they are back to the multiple of remotes to do so.
> 
> 
> So, my option is to buy 1 Harmony One or 2 Harmony 650's and leave one at each location.
> 
> 
> What do you all think is the best way to go?
> 
> I can't afford two Harmony One's.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bud B



2 remotes.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bud B* /forum/post/20961857
> 
> 
> So, my option is to buy 1 Harmony One or 2 Harmony 650's and leave one at each location.



Lots of combinations:

1. Occasionally there are refurb units at a discounted price so you could hold out and wait for a couple.

2. Buy one at the best price you can find and stick with multiple remote for the other room until you can afford a second.

3. Buy one HO (see if you like it) and then one 650 later when funds are available.

4. Buy one 650 (see if you like it) and then something later.


----------



## jcalabria

I just picked up two 650 refurbs pretty cheap and just finished programming one of them. It's sitting here right next to my One, so I have a few fresh-in-my-mind impressions of the 650 relative to the One:
It looks and feels much like the One, which is a good thing.
It pretty much programs the same as the One, and can do anything the One can do except control more than 5 devices (not an issue for many folks)..
Standard AA batteries rather than rechargeable... I prefer the One's cradle recharge-ability but can live with the AA batteries (I have a ready supply of NiMH rechargeable batteries and chargers around the house... and prefer this to the 700's non-cradle recharge-ability.
Back-lighting on the 650 keys is quite dim and you cannot distinguish the colors of the color buttons while backlit in the dark. I realize the One has no color buttons at all so can't be too harsh on the 650 for this.
The biggest difference between the two is in their display screens:
Of course, the One is a touch screen and much higher display quality, but I'm quite OK with the buttons flanking a non-touch screen.
The problem I have with the 650 is the small size of the screen and having only four selections per "page". This leads to lots more page turning and forces you to break commands that should be grouped together across multiple pages. The 880 was my favorite in this regard with its eight buttons per page (even if the screen quality sucked, which it did).
The four pages per screen issue is compounded by the fact that one of the buttons is commandeered to toggle between commands and favorites.


Don't get me wrong... I like the 650 and its probably the best Harmony remote outside of the One (I have direct experience with the 300, 520, 550, 610, 650, 880 and One), but if there was any way that I could swing a One for a main HT system, I would definitely go that way. The 650 is great for secondary systems where you mainly just watch TV and occasionally watch a Blu-ray. The two 650's I just picked up are for just that... replacing a 610 in the master bedroom and a 520 in my office.


EDIT: Major disappointment discovered on the 650 is the lack of Activity re-ordering in the software (and only limited/non-intuitive re-ordering via the web interface). I would have to say at this point that the only models that have not presented major disappointments to me have been the 880 and the One. The money spent on my growing collection of 520s, 550 and 610s just sitting unused in a drawer would have been better spent on additional Ones.


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies!

BB has the Harmony One and 650's on sale.

I can buy two 650's for less than one Harmony One and that is what got me thinking.


Of course I just missed the 50% off that expired last weekend, that would have been nice.


I'll go check them out today and see what I think.....

Thanks again for the thoughts..


Bud B


----------



## jim tressler

was able to get a 900 at the logitech sale and so far its a decent remote. Is it better than the one? Kind of - the biggest thing for me is that the lag is reduced in the 900 and there are more graphical choices. But all and all they are both decent remotes.


----------



## mcfoo

I just got 2 Directv HR24 receivers. I have integrated one into my family room system, and that Harmony 1 is working fine. In the basement the Harmony website tells me that the H1 can't control the HR24, and also that it can't produce what looks like a period. Upstairs I added a dash so I could go directly to the local stations, and I tried to input the command downstairs, but the error messages started then about the period.


I have deleted the HR24, but it somehow remembers the error. I have deleted the watch tv activity AND tne HR24 and started over with the same result. Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej

Use the HR20 profile and answer no when it asks if you have the original remote.


----------



## Geezer

Having problems with my Sharp 70" LC-70LE732U. I just added a device that is now plugged into the HDMI 2 port, previously unused. I ran out of HDMI in my AVR so I have the video going direct to the TV & audio thru AVR. When I ran the setup, the program suggested the first option for input (input/next). When I change to the new activity, I see the input screen (emulates pushing the input button on TV remote, but it doesn't change it. I think it needs another button push. I added the input to the device but something is wrong. When I cycle thru help, it offers to move to next input but then my other activity stays there.

Sorry for the cross post but not sure which section the answer resides?


----------



## TatorTot

Man i dropped my remote today


I was sitting down and had the remote in my lap after a while i guess i forgot it was there


So i stood up down it went


Luckily it landed with the screen up


And the backside has no scratches either


Everything seems to be in working order


I dont know what could be worse dropping my iphone or my harmony one



Is there anybody here with any horror stories


----------



## mcfoo

"Use the HR20 profile and answer no when it asks if you have the original remote."


I just tried that. Got the same screen that says, "This problem must be resolved before you can update the remote."


"The IR sequence '.' for your PVR does not exist. Try learning the . again for your PVR.


----------



## mdavej

Remove any button mappings of "." and delete that learn and try again.


----------



## mcfoo

There is no mapping for '.'. There was a mapping for '-', so I deleted it. I still get the message, "The IR sequence '.' for your PVR does not exist."


----------



## mdavej

Check all your favorites too. It sounds like the device was deleted, but there are still some references to it somewhere. If you can't find them, you'll have to call support.


----------



## mcfoo

Turns out the period problem showed up in Logitech's FAQ. The solution is to add a period IR mapping at the bottom of the IR page in the "learn a new command" box. I put a period there, told it to learn, and clicked the "dash" button on my Directv remote.


I can now update the H1, but I still am not getting to input 4-1 or other local channels.


Thanks mdavej...


----------



## TatorTot

Anybody here have a logitech revue google tv


If i get this i won't need the harmony one ?


Since the keyboard is like a remote


----------



## mdavej

There was some discussion of this here recently. It looks to me like it won't have all the functionality of regular harmony remote but have enough basic functionality for you to get by.


----------



## drusburn

I just got the H1 and love it. It's taken me a couple of updates but im getting everything the way I want it.

When going to the different activities, I want to send a command to the Pioneer AVR of the specific audio setting I want (i.e. Direct for Watch a DVD, or Direct for Play Xbox, or EXT STEREO for Listen to Digital Music). The problem is that I dont know how to get the signal for each specific command, DIRECT, EXT STEREO or whatever I want it to be at, the only button available is to skip through ADV AUDIO or whatever button it is. There is no direct button on the Pio remote that will send it to EXT STEREO, you have to cycle through the ADV AUDIO to get it there. How do I get these commands in the Harmony and have it set up to send it at activity start up?

Also, how come the A B X Y or RED GREEN BLUE YELLOW buttons to come up in some activities and not others? Also when I go to devices, the colored button are not there? Why is that?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drusburn* /forum/post/20983303
> 
> 
> I just got the H1 and love it. It's taken me a couple of updates but im getting everything the way I want it.
> 
> When going to the different activities, I want to send a command to the Pioneer AVR of the specific audio setting I want (i.e. Direct for Watch a DVD, or Direct for Play Xbox, or EXT STEREO for Listen to Digital Music). The problem is that I dont know how to get the signal for each specific command, DIRECT, EXT STEREO or whatever I want it to be at, the only button available is to skip through ADV AUDIO or whatever button it is. There is no direct button on the Pio remote that will send it to EXT STEREO, you have to cycle through the ADV AUDIO to get it there. How do I get these commands in the Harmony and have it set up to send it at activity start up?



You can find the IR HEX Codes by doing an internet search for "Pioneer receivers custom install ir hex codes."


Send an e-mail to Logitech customer support with the codes you want added to your H1. Member "jcalabria" posted how to do this on page 35 of this thread (05-29-09).


----------



## mdavej

... then run the wizard again to customize your activity to add more commands to the start. I think it's called something like "I want to add more control". If you only need to add one hex code, you can do it yourself HERE after logging in to members.harmonyremote.com.


----------



## dmspen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *design1stcode2nd* /forum/post/20946151
> 
> 
> Guess I should have decided faster half the remotes are on back order now. Oh well ordered a One, guess it will get here when it gets here.




I ordered an H1 through Logitech on Sep 5. There was no word from them regarding the back order so I called yesterday.


The rep told me that a NEW version of the H1 is coming out soon and I would get theat one at the coupon discount.


While I think tha's great, I wonder if it's true and WHEN it will be. Waiting...


----------



## StuJac

Wonder what it will have that the current H1 does not have?


----------



## mdavej

I've seen reports of the Harmony One+ outside the US which is programmed through myharmony.com. If that's really the only difference, it should be called the Harmony One- (minus) since myharmony has a lot less capability than the old software (bye-bye sequences, etc.).


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20985318
> 
> 
> I've seen reports of the Harmony One+ outside the US which is programmed through myharmony.com. If that's really the only difference, it should be called the Harmony One- (minus) since myharmony has a lot less capability than the old software (bye-bye sequences, etc.).



This is not good news. Hopefully my H1 will last forever or thereabouts.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/20985235
> 
> 
> Wonder what it will have that the current H1 does not have?



Wild speculation, but useful enhancements would be three coloured buttons like the 900, and improved response time. Less glossy fingerprint magnet would be nice, but you forget about this as an issue after a couple of weeks usage.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20986164
> 
> 
> Wild speculation, but useful enhancements would be three coloured buttons like the 900, and improved response time. Less glossy fingerprint magnet would be nice, but you forget about this as an issue after a couple of weeks usage.



You mean the four colored buttons, red, blue, green, and yellow?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/20986164
> 
> 
> Wild speculation, but useful enhancements would be three coloured buttons like the 900, and improved response time. Less glossy fingerprint magnet would be nice, but you forget about this as an issue after a couple of weeks usage.



from the photos i've seen on their site it looks like a plain ol' harmony one.
http://www.logitech.com/en-za/remote...s/devices/8717 


hopefully the pics are incorrect. a h-one with hard colored buttons would fit the bill for many users!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/20986943
> 
> 
> from the photos i've seen on their site it looks like a plain ol' harmony one.
> http://www.logitech.com/en-za/remote...s/devices/8717
> 
> 
> hopefully the pics are incorrect. a h-one with hard colored buttons would fit the bill for many users!



I think that's just the New Zealand version of the One. I don't think Logitech would be so stupid as to not add color buttons on a One replacement, would they?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/20986992
> 
> 
> I think that's just the New Zealand version of the One. I don't think Logitech would be so stupid as to not add color buttons on a One replacement, would they?



i hope that's the case.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/20986992
> 
> 
> I think that's just the New Zealand version of the One. I don't think Logitech would be so stupid as to not add color buttons on a One replacement, would they?



Not unless the head of Logitech is kin to the head of Netflix...Then I would worry.










Ghpr13


----------



## mdavej

Sadly, I'm afraid he's just as bad. Unlike most consumer electronics companies, logitech's feature set gets smaller with each generation (no more sequences, no more z-wave, vastly fewer devices, fewer activities, etc.). The new software (myharmony.com) looks pretty but does a lot less than the old software. My advice is to hang on to the current models as long as you can. I have a stock pile that will hopefully last me until I don't care about remotes anymore.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/20988522
> 
> 
> Not unless the head of Logitech is kin to the head of Netflix...Then I would worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



Wow, didn't think of it that way. No one else had possession of the Golden Goose and without need chose to kick it in the nutz and then shoot it in the head. Must be fun loosing 600,000 customers virtually overnight. Way to go Reed!


To topic, if Logitech chooses to do the same, which I doubt, as long as squareeyes makes icons for it I'd change to another remote system down the road... Nothing is forever.


----------



## TatorTot

Is this new harmony one+ going to replace the current harmony one


----------



## gridbug

Jumping in here before I head off to work... yesterday I upgraded from a 550 to the H1 and love it, but could not for the life of me figure out how to make it work with my devices being plugged into a Belkin green surge protector power strip . Hit the web to see if there was a solution but came up with conflicting ideas, none of which worked. Does anyone else in here have the same combo I do (Harmony ONE and the Belkin green strip) and have gotten it to work?


I want to run my AV receiver in the "master" outlet on the strip and it powers up when I run the activity from the remote, but the TV and the PS3 don't come on. It seems I need to somehow keep them in "standby" power mode, which sort of defeats the purpose of the auto-off power strip.


Any ideas?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gridbug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jumping in here before I head off to work... yesterday I upgraded from a 550 to the H1 and love it, but could not for the life of me figure out how to make it work with my devices being plugged into a Belkin green surge protector power strip . Hit the web to see if there was a solution but came up with conflicting ideas, none of which worked. Does anyone else in here have the same combo I do (Harmony ONE and the Belkin green strip) and have gotten it to work?
> 
> 
> I want to run my AV receiver in the "master" outlet on the strip and it powers up when I run the activity from the remote, but the TV and the PS3 don't come on. It seems I need to somehow keep them in "standby" power mode, which sort of defeats the purpose of the auto-off power strip.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Hi!

First question. Are you saying the 550 worked with this setup perfectly?

I'm not an expert in "Green" powerstrips. So, I assume when it pulls the power on a plug, that device is like being totally unplugged. That said the One cant' do a blessed thing with it. Try it with any unplugged device and see. That said, the Master device controls the other things plugged in, right? So, you have to make sure the master device is turned on first. I assume THAT device is never truly unplugged like the slaves, not no energy wasted just limits the waste amount to a minimum. So, make sure you have the master device go on first and put a big enough delay behind it to let the slaves wake up. Then have the one send the commands to the slaves to finish the Activity. It will take some trial and error to get this done.

Good luck.


----------



## gridbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/20993668
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First question. Are you saying the 550 worked with this setup perfectly?
> 
> I'm not an expert in "Green" powerstrips. So, I assume when it pulls the power on a plug, that device is like being totally unplugged. That said the One cant' do a blessed thing with it. Try it with any unplugged device and see. That said, the Master device controls the other things plugged in, right? So, you have to make sure the master device is turned on first. I assume THAT device is never truly unplugged like the slaves, not no energy wasted just limits the waste amount to a minimum. So, make sure you have the master device go on first and put a big enough delay behind it to let the slaves wake up. Then have the one send the commands to the slaves to finish the Activity. It will take some trial and error to get this done.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the reply! I didn't have the green power strip with my 550... when the 550 up and died on me I ran out and bought a replacement, which turned out to be the One, and at the same time bought the Belkin power strip, which is my first "green" surge protector.


I did experiment with the time delay settings in the One and rearranged the "power on" order of my devices so that the AV receiver powered up first (it does) but the "slaved" devices don't come on once the receiver (and presumably the slaved outlets on the strip) are getting juice. It might be as simple as setting the power on delay for the TV and PS3 for a good ten to twenty seconds, but I haven't gone that route just yet. I even tried the old "create an activity for the receiver, then a second activity for the other devices" routine, but that didn't work either...


----------



## shimonmor

I recently noticed that when I lightly shake my remote I can hear something rattling inside. It sounds like something very small like a piece of plastic. I removed the battery and it's not coming from within the battery compartment. Also checked the cover over the USB port and that's not it either. The remote is working perfectly. Anyone else notice this? Is this normal?


It's probably not a big deal but the OCD part of me always wants to shake the remote now and I'm beginning to feel like a baby with his rattler. Has anyone taken the H1 apart?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shimonmor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently noticed that when I lightly shake my remote I can hear something rattling inside. It sounds like something very small like a piece of plastic. I removed the battery and it's not coming from within the battery compartment. Also checked the cover over the USB port and that's not it either. The remote is working perfectly. Anyone else notice this? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big deal but the OCD part of me always wants to shake the remote now and I'm beginning to feel like a baby with his rattler. Has anyone taken the H1 apart?



Common question. The rattle is completely normal and is the part that wakes the harmony when you pick it up.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20993743
> 
> 
> Common question. The rattle is completely normal and is the part that wakes the harmony when you pick it up.



Now here come the barrage of posts from folks who claim theirs doesn't rattle.


----------



## shimonmor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20993743
> 
> 
> Common question. The rattle is completely normal and is the part that wakes the harmony when you pick it up.



Thank you! I can now watch a movie again without constantly picking up the remote to see if the rattle is still there.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gridbug* /forum/post/20993695
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I didn't have the green power strip with my 550... when the 550 up and died on me I ran out and bought a replacement, which turned out to be the One, and at the same time bought the Belkin power strip, which is my first "green" surge protector.
> 
> 
> I did experiment with the time delay settings in the One and rearranged the "power on" order of my devices so that the AV receiver powered up first (it does) but the "slaved" devices don't come on once the receiver (and presumably the slaved outlets on the strip) are getting juice. It might be as simple as setting the power on delay for the TV and PS3 for a good ten to twenty seconds, but I haven't gone that route just yet. I even tried the old "create an activity for the receiver, then a second activity for the other devices" routine, but that didn't work either...



Rule one, avoid complexity.

Dump the Belkin, get the One working with all your devices. When that's good, check out the Belkin Green Forum and have fun getting that to work.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shimonmor* /forum/post/20993711
> 
> 
> I recently noticed that when I lightly shake my remote I can hear something rattling inside. It sounds like something very small like a piece of plastic. I removed the battery and it's not coming from within the battery compartment. Also checked the cover over the USB port and that's not it either. The remote is working perfectly. Anyone else notice this? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big deal but the OCD part of me always wants to shake the remote now and I'm beginning to feel like a baby with his rattler. Has anyone taken the H1 apart?



Post #1, FAQ #1.


----------



## gridbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/20993772
> 
> 
> Rule one, avoid complexity.
> 
> Dump the Belkin, get the One working with all your devices. When that's good, check out the Belkin Green Forum and have fun getting that to work.



That's actually what I did last night







It all works fantastically well with an ordinary power strip, so I'm just gonna go with that until (and if) a solution presents itself. I'm sure someone somewhere has figured out the magic combination of settings to make it work.


----------



## joe221

Excellent!


----------



## ckenisell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20993743
> 
> 
> Common question. The rattle is completely normal and is the part that wakes the harmony when you pick it up.



Now my problem: Mine comes on rather frequently because I have a D-Box couch. LOL


----------



## MySassyGirl

Hello,


I hope this is right thread to get some help.


I just bought the Harmony One, and so far I haven't been very happy with it.


I have several issues. I was thinking about calling support, but I thought maybe your experience and knowledge is greater than the support team.


Thanks in advance guys.


For Sony 55NX810 TV:


1. When I click on the favorite icon of a TV station, it doesn't do it correctly and it misses a character intermittently. For example, I program a FOX station with "2.1". When I press the FOX icon, it sometimes enter "21" and misses the ".". Same goes for other channel..."7.1" sometime it enters "7" only. I'm like 5 feet from the TV too.


Here is my TV setting delay setting (default):


Power On Delay: 8000

Inter-key Delay: 100

Input Delay: 1000

Inter-Device Delay: 500


For Oppo 93 blu-ray player:


2. The up and down selection is slow in responsive compare to my original Oppo remote. I adjusted the inter-key delay option from 100 to 0, but same result. Is there something else that can be done?


Here is my setting Oppo delay setting (default):


Power On Delay: 5000

Inter-key Delay: 100

Inter-Device Delay: 500


3. Is it possible to program a sleep mode to turn off the TV after 1 hour? Before, I would use the sleep function from the Sony TV remote to turn the off after 1 hour. I would use the Harmony remote to manually enable that feature. The next morning, I would hit the WATCH TV activity, but it won't turn the TV on because I guess it thinks the TV is still on since I didn't hit the Power Off button from the remote. Any solution to this scenario?


----------



## TatorTot

Sassygirl the logitech tech team actually know there stuff ,they helped me in the past on some difficult problems i had


Just make sure you get to the second level


The first person on the phone always fails to help me, they will transfer you to another level


Give it a try


----------



## MySassyGirl

alright, thanks. I'll give them a call tomorrow...kind of difficult to do it while working.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21004228
> 
> 
> Sassygirl the logitech tech team actually know there stuff ,they helped me in the past on some difficult problems i had
> 
> 
> Just make sure you get to the second level
> 
> 
> The first person on the phone always fails to help me, they will transfer you to another level
> 
> 
> Give it a try


----------



## TatorTot

Just make sure you have a few hours to spare


I spent an hour on the phone with them last time


But they fixed my problems


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MySassyGirl* /forum/post/21003699
> 
> 
> 1. When I click on the favorite icon of a TV station, it doesn't do it correctly and it misses a character intermittently. For example, I program a FOX station with "2.1". When I press the FOX icon, it sometimes enter "21" and misses the ".".



From the software try Devices, TV, Troubleshoot, and explore the options about responding only occasionally.



> Quote:
> 2. The up and down selection is slow in responsive compare to my original Oppo remote. I adjusted the inter-key delay option from 100 to 0, but same result. Is there something else that can be done?



Same as previous comment but try the responding too slowly. However, the response of the HO tends to be slower than the original remotes.



> Quote:
> 3. Is it possible to program a sleep mode to turn off the TV after 1 hour? Before, I would use the sleep function from the Sony TV remote to turn the off after 1 hour. I would use the Harmony remote to manually enable that feature. The next morning, I would hit the WATCH TV activity, but it won't turn the TV on because I guess it thinks the TV is still on since I didn't hit the Power Off button from the remote. Any solution to this scenario?



The HO performs "state" tracking so it believes that the TV is still on. You could work around this by adding a discrete power on command as part of each activity that uses the TV. Go to Activities, select the Activity, Settings, Review settings and navigate to the screen where you can add commands to the power on and power off.

Device, TV, Adjust power settings,


----------



## MySassyGirl

much appreciated. with this information, i'm goign to test it now since I'm at home.


edit: I tried the 1st advice and I believe it resolved the issue. First, I changed the configuration from 3 to 2 and it didn't turn on my TV at all. So I moved it from 3 to 4, but I was still getting some missed command. Finally, I set it to 5 and it seems to work fine now. Hopefully, this resolve my main issue. As for the second one, I brought it down from 100 to 0 and the response was still the same. It is bearable, but didn't improve. Oh well. As for the last request, I wasn't able to navigate the power on/off to add a command.


thanks a lot.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21004456
> 
> 
> From the software try Devices, TV, Troubleshoot, and explore the options about responding only occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as previous comment but try the responding too slowly. However, the response of the HO tends to be slower than the original remotes.
> 
> 
> 
> The HO performs "state" tracking so it believes that the TV is still on. You could work around this by adding a discrete power on command as part of each activity that uses the TV. Go to Activities, select the Activity, Settings, Review settings and navigate to the screen where you can add commands to the power on and power off.
> 
> Device, TV, Adjust power settings,


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MySassyGirl* /forum/post/21004466
> 
> 
> much appreciated. with this information, i'm goign to test it now since I'm at home.
> 
> 
> edit: I tried the 1st advice and I believe it resolved the issue. First, I changed the configuration from 3 to 2 and it didn't turn on my TV at all. So I moved it from 3 to 4, but I was still getting some missed command. Finally, I set it to 5 and it seems to work fine now. Hopefully, this resolve my main issue. As for the second one, I brought it down from 100 to 0 and the response was still the same. It is bearable, but didn't improve. Oh well. As for the last request, I wasn't able to navigate the power on/off to add a command.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot.



As TatorTot said, Logitech's Harmony support is very good. They may be able to help you with your second problem, and with the discrete power on. The other alternative for that third, sleep, problem is just to use the Help button on the Harmony. The Help button will get things back in sync so that the remote knows the actual state of your TV.


----------



## DougReim

I'm hoping some one can help me with what is probably a dumb question but here goes...

I've set up a couple of sequences on my remote which I thought went directly to a soft button but when I tried to find them I couldn't. So when you set up a sequence, how do you find them on the remote? There are no soft buttons named after the sequences I created.

Thanx


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/21007265
> 
> 
> I'm hoping some one can help me with what is probably a dumb question but here goes...
> 
> I've set up a couple of sequences on my remote which I thought went directly to a soft button but when I tried to find them I couldn't. So when you set up a sequence, how do you find them on the remote? There are no soft buttons named after the sequences I created.
> 
> Thanx



another month with my One and I'm happier than at first. It takes some getting used to. The wait time for phone support isn't bad, 't too bad, and I agree very much with others, it's best if you escalate right away to tier 2. The first person you talk to always has to talk to someone else to get the solution anyway. Go Tier 2.


I couldn't figure out how to easily swap my cable box for a newer DVR version box in my Watch T.V. activity, so support did it. I think they just manually deleted the old one and put in the new one, which is fine with me.


On my own, I added a 'listen to digital music' Activity today. Everyone here suggests correctly that organizing things into Activities makes the most of the HOs functionality. It just takes some getting used to.


My Activity (sequence) is: power on my Yamaha AVR, sub-woofer automatically triggers on, AVR automatically logs onto my WiFi, then switch AVR to built-in streaming Pandora input.


My AVR is in the HO database, all commands are in the menus to choose from, point and click.


I also used the software to change the order of my activities, so after updating my HO, a new activity called "listen to digital music" appeared as a soft button right under Watch T.V. and Watch Movie.


Listen to Digital Music soft button press = digital music coming out of my stereo. Very cool.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/21007265
> 
> 
> I'm hoping some one can help me with what is probably a dumb question but here goes...
> 
> I've set up a couple of sequences on my remote which I thought went directly to a soft button but when I tried to find them I couldn't. So when you set up a sequence, how do you find them on the remote? There are no soft buttons named after the sequences I created.
> 
> Thanx



When you configure your soft (or hard) buttons in an activity, in the first pulldown box select "Sequence" instead of one of the devices, then a list of the sequences you already created will appear in the second pull-down box where the list of commands would normally be chosen from. Note that "Sequence" will not appear in the Device pulldown menu until you have actually created a sequence.


----------



## MySassyGirl

So, I decided to contact support to see if they can optimize the remote for me to appreciate it.


It took about 30 minutes of waiting on the phone (called a local number and then instructed to call a toll free #). The support person who helped me was from the Philippine. He was really nice. He asked me about my issues. He made some adjustment to my configuration account online and asked me to update the remote. After about 5+ updates attempt with all my issues, I felt it was better than before, especially the volume control being slow. Now, it's about the same speed as the original Sony remote. However, I reported slowness with the Oppo 93 player. He couldn't make it better so I accept it as a limitation from the player. Oh well... He wasn't able to do anything about the sleep function...but I'll do a work around that myself.


If anyone in here with Oppo 93 and Harmony One, then can you share your delay numbers if feel that it is as fast as the original remote?


----------



## DougReim

Thanks jcalabria, that worked.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MySassyGirl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I decided to contact support to see if they can optimize the remote for me to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> It took about 30 minutes of waiting on the phone (called a local number and then instructed to call a toll free #). The support person who helped me was from the Philippine. He was really nice. He asked me about my issues. He made some adjustment to my configuration account online and asked me to update the remote. After about 5+ updates attempt with all my issues, I felt it was better than before, especially the volume control being slow. Now, it's about the same speed as the original Sony remote. However, I reported slowness with the Oppo 93 player. He couldn't make it better so I accept it as a limitation from the player. Oh well... He wasn't able to do anything about the sleep function...but I'll do a work around that myself.
> 
> 
> If anyone in here with Oppo 93 and Harmony One, then can you share your delay numbers if feel that it is as fast as the original remote?



He should have connected you to another higher level for better support


Try calling again and tell them you want to speak with the higher tech people or whatever is called


Try that


----------



## ThePrisoner

I've been using a Harmony One since Jan. 09' and really love it, the best remote I've ever owned. One quirk I can't figure out, I have a Panasonic 60GT30 and when I turn volume up/down, the Harmony goes in 2 increments up or down (Vol. level 21-23). Same with adjusting video settings (color, tint etc.) This has happened on my previous Panasonic tv's also. Everything else is fine. Is the Hrmony processing these key inputs to fast?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/21009980
> 
> 
> I've been using a Harmony One since Jan. 09' and really love it, the best remote I've ever owned. One quirk I can't figure out, I have a Panasonic 60GT30 and when I turn volume up/down, the Harmony goes in 2 increments up or down (Vol. level 21-23). Same with adjusting video settings (color, tint etc.) This has happened on my previous Panasonic tv's also. Everything else is fine. Is the Hrmony processing these key inputs to fast?



Open the software and use Troubleshoot and ".. responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally". Change the setting for each device separately, and test.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MySassyGirl* /forum/post/21008258
> 
> 
> So, I decided to contact support to see if they can optimize the remote for me to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> It took about 30 minutes of waiting on the phone (called a local number and then instructed to call a toll free #). The support person who helped me was from the Philippine. He was really nice. He asked me about my issues. He made some adjustment to my configuration account online and asked me to update the remote. After about 5+ updates attempt with all my issues, I felt it was better than before, especially the volume control being slow. Now, it's about the same speed as the original Sony remote. However, I reported slowness with the Oppo 93 player. He couldn't make it better so I accept it as a limitation from the player. Oh well... He wasn't able to do anything about the sleep function...but I'll do a work around that myself.
> 
> 
> If anyone in here with Oppo 93 and Harmony One, then can you share your delay numbers if feel that it is as fast as the original remote?



I have the Harmony One and Oppo BDP-93 but I don't recall ever using the original remote. I also don't recall any lag or speed issues with the Harmony One but I can read your complaints above and get the original remote and see if I note anything, it isn't likely I do it soon, but I might get to it before someone else with the combination has some assistance.


----------



## ckenisell

I have the One and the Oppo BDP-83 & BDP-93. No delays whatsoever. I have used the original Oppo remotes too.


----------



## Sgooter

Just curious: I recently bought an HDMI switch from MonoPrice that is not listed in the H1 database. Regardless, it was easy to program the H1 to control this switch via the "learn IR" method. So, would Logitech typically be interested in using the IR programming data in my account for this new device in order to add it to their database or would they prefer not to be bothered with such offers?


----------



## mdavej

My understanding is the primary way new devices get added into the public database is from learns from users like you and me. When a critical mass of learns for a particular device shows up, commonalities among the learns are identified and used and the device becomes public. They will not respond to any "offers" from end users to add new devices and will simply follow protocol. This is primarily what makes harmony so successful as it statistically reduces errors (some users could have submitted bad or mislabeled learns), and requires almost no effort on Logitech's part (end user's do all the work labeling and capturing all the commands for all new devices).


It is frustrating that they ignore such "offers" since some expert users have the ability to add many discrete commands not found on the original remotes. Since only a few experts have the signal analysis tools and knowledge to do this, those commands never reach logitech's threshold and never get added to the public database. I've actually contacted logitech many times over the years, offering to add hundreds of such commands, but they never get added to the public database. In that case, such commands are simply shared privately among a few users by asking logitech to copy commands from user A's account to user B's account.


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MySassyGirl* /forum/post/21008258
> 
> 
> So, I decided to contact support to see if they can optimize the remote for me to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> It took about 30 minutes of waiting on the phone (called a local number and then instructed to call a toll free #). The support person who helped me was from the Philippine. He was really nice. He asked me about my issues. He made some adjustment to my configuration account online and asked me to update the remote. After about 5+ updates attempt with all my issues, I felt it was better than before, especially the volume control being slow. Now, it's about the same speed as the original Sony remote. However, I reported slowness with the Oppo 93 player. He couldn't make it better so I accept it as a limitation from the player. Oh well... He wasn't able to do anything about the sleep function...but I'll do a work around that myself.
> 
> 
> If anyone in here with Oppo 93 and Harmony One, then can you share your delay numbers if feel that it is as fast as the original remote?



When you call Logitech support again, escalate to the next level of support. The first level of support is not great - and they put you on hold while they answer other calls, juggling multiple calls at once.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Open the software and use Troubleshoot and ".. responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally". Change the setting for each device separately, and test.



Thank you. Will try once I get home.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21011128
> 
> 
> My understanding is the primary way new devices get added into the public database is from learns from users like you and me. When a critical mass of learns for a particular device shows up, commonalities among the learns are identified and used and the device becomes public. They will not respond to any "offers" from end users to add new devices and will simply follow protocol...



Thanks mdavej.


----------



## Sgooter

If anyone has this new 5x1 HDMI switch box and wants to know how to program their H1 to control it, PM me. This switch box is not yet in the device database, but it's easy to set up the H1 for it and takes only a few minutes.


----------



## ThePrisoner

When I select update for my Harmony One on my pc I get the message 'Unable to display content click next to continue'. When I click next I'm right back to the device, activities, remote settings page. I pulled battery on remote and also restarted pc. I have never seen this message before.


Read about what message meant. My new problem is my Directv remote. I'm getting this, The remote cannot control the following devices (you should keep these devices in your account so the remote can control other devices you use for this Activity):


[DirecTV PVR]


I set both of my Directv receivers to accept IR. Still nothing. I have a HR24-100 & HR21-700. I can't set either model up. All I need is one. I can't even update remote because I get the first message in this post. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## mdavej

Use the HR20-700 device for both (all H and HR series use the same commands) and answer no when it asks if you have the original remote. If you're using an address other than 1, you'll need to answer yes instead and confirm a couple of commands. If that step doesn't work, it means you really haven't switched off RF like you thought. Follow the instructions on the DirecTV remote setup screen to switch both the remote and DVR to IR mode. There's more to it than just picking IR on the first screen.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21016948
> 
> 
> Use the HR20-700 device for both (all H and HR series use the same commands) and answer no when it asks if you have the original remote. If you're using an address other than 1, you'll need to answer yes instead and confirm a couple of commands. If that step doesn't work, it means you really haven't switched off RF like you thought. Follow the instructions on the DirecTV remote setup screen to switch both the remote and DVR to IR mode. There's more to it than just picking IR on the first screen.



When I go to menu, settings, remote all I see are program remote, copy settings, reset remote. I don't see nothing about IR/RF.


Can you explain about using an address other than 1.


Thank you.


EDIT: I reset my Directv remote, still no option for IR/RF. Also reset HR24-100 and nothing.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Harmony customer support is without a doubt the worst I ever encountered. Just got a new 700, keep getting message unable to display content.


----------



## mdavej

IR/RF is under the "Advanced" option. Forget about address 1. It's also under advanced, but likely isn't your problem. You still have to get your D* box and remote out of RF mode first. It's been a while since I had DirecTV, so I can't give you any more details than that because that's all I remember.


For "Unable to Display Content", try this (thanks to theliquidsword on the harmony forum):

Go to c:\\Documents and Settings\\Your user name\\

Find a folder called "browser-logitech" and delete it.

Completely close the software (in the taskbar) and re-open it. No need to reboot.


If that doesn't do it, search of for a solution on the logitech forum .


----------



## ThePrisoner

I've done the C:\\settings and deleted the folder 6 times, does not fix anything. No one at Logitech answers the phone or bothers to reply to your emails even after 48hrs. Customer service is what makes companies great, Oppo and Sonos come to mind. Logitech is out of my house for good.


----------



## robbynaish

hi there


somebody know what is the difference of the Harmony One and The Harmony One Plus that is actually on the logitech website? I found a good deal for the old model, but i dont know the difference


Many thanks


Ale


----------



## mdavej

The One Plus is apparently programmed via the myharmony.com website, hence it has about half the functionality of the One (no sequences, limited number of activities, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add additional commands to activities, etc.). This is just another step in logitech's attempt to streamline their software and dumb down the whole product line. I'd hang on to those old models as long as possible because harmony has completely abandoned their advanced users and cater only to novices now.


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21032196
> 
> 
> The One Plus is apparently programmed via the myharmony.com website, hence it has about half the functionality of the One (no sequences, limited number of activities, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add additional commands to activities, etc.). This is just another step in logitech's attempt to streamline their software and dumb down the whole product line. I'd hang on to those old models as long as possible because harmony has completely abandoned their advanced users and cater only to novices now.



Couldn't you just buy a One Plus and use the old software with it?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/21032205
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just buy a One Plus and use the old software with it?



Several have asked Logitech (including myself) and they have not answered. Their silence implies "no", but it would be nice to find out for sure. In any case, that's just a short term solution. They've ceased development on the old software, so myharmony is the future, like it or not.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21032445
> 
> 
> Several have asked Logitech (including myself) and they have not answered. Their silence implies "no", but it would be nice to find out for sure. In any case, that's just a short term solution. They've ceased development on the old software, so myharmony is the future, like it or not.



It doesn't necessarily mean that the One Plus would work the same way, but the 650 is also intended to be used with the new software but works just fine with the "old" software, sequences and all. For how long?... is a different question.


----------



## uscpsycho

I have an 880 (my third one) that again stopped charging due to the craddle issue. So I picked up a Harmony One. To my dismay the battery life seems to be WAY shorter than that of the 880. Is this normal? I was hoping for equivalent battery life but I'm getting like four days out of the One whereas I went a couple of weeks with the 880. Is this normal?


Also, I just saw a post in this thread where someone got Logitech to replace an 880 with charging issues (like mine) with a Harmony One. Is this common? If so, what's the best route to getting such a swap? My 880 is out of warranty but my One is still new enough that I can return it if Logitech will give me one.


Thanks, I tried searching for this info but with 300+ pages I couldn't find what I was looking for even though it's probably burried in there somewhere.


----------



## TatorTot

4 or 3 days seems to about what i get out of the battery , i have backlight LCD set to 30 seconds

And the remote is being used about 4 or 5 hours each day


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21032445
> 
> 
> Several have asked Logitech (including myself) and they have not answered. Their silence implies "no", but it would be nice to find out for sure. In any case, that's just a short term solution. They've ceased development on the old software, so myharmony is the future, like it or not.



Sounds like the One Plus is mis-named; should be One Minus or One Less.

I'm at a loss to understand Logitech's logic: let's give new customers less than we're capable of giving and less than we've given previous customers - an incredibly flawed strategy that could prove fatal.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


although i'm not happy with the decontenting strategy either, i can understand it....


1) the GREAT majority of harmony buyers couldn't care less about the features that we at avs want... we are far from a representative sample of the marketplace... for that majority, the kiss theory applies here...


2) by almost completely eliminating any semblance of control fom the user, they are probably cutting their "technical support staff" needs by a huge amount...


it makes business sense... they don't really care about the outliers, and rightfully so from a business standpoint...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21034878
> 
> 
> it makes business sense... they don't really care about the outliers, and rightfully so from a business standpoint...



+1, I don't like it. Hopefully if they go this way some other vendor will fill the void. Of course if component manufactures all put discrete power on/off codes in their equipment then one of the main advantages the Harmony remotes will be eliminated.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21034878
> 
> 
> ...it makes business sense... they don't really care about the outliers, and rightfully so from a business standpoint...



In the short term it can make sense, but risky over the long term, IMHO.


----------



## jim tressler

The harmoneys fill the price gapof the urchin that you can only get at a dealer. I hope the advanced control stays...


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Several have asked Logitech (including myself) and they have not answered. Their silence implies "no", but it would be nice to find out for sure. In any case, that's just a short term solution. They've ceased development on the old software, so myharmony is the future, like it or not.



This is the first that i've heard about this I just checked the Logitech Harmony website and see "The Harmony One Advanced" listed there for $199.99 but nothing about a "Harmony One Plus" listed on their product list. Is the Harmony One Advanced the same thing as the "Plus?"


I haven't had the need to update my H1 for awhile so I haven't checked the software recently. I just looked at it now and everything still looks the same to me. If they are going to eliminate the old software then that would reduce the flexibility of the ONE and what makes it special in comparison to much of the competition at this price point.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

So if I'm planning to upgrade another room's system in the near future, should I go buy another H1 soon?


----------



## mdavej

Given the little info we have now, I'd say yes. But if that other room has a simpler setup of 6 devices or less, why not save some money and get a 700?


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21038817
> 
> 
> Given the little info we have now, I'd say yes. But if that other room has a simpler setup of 6 devices or less, why not save some money and get a 700?



Well I originally was going to just wait and see what the universal remote world was like when (if) I build my HT. In all honestly, I really haven't checked out anything other than the H1 I have now.


I hadn't checked this thread in a while, and this new software business is new to me this afternoon!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/21038902
> 
> 
> Well I originally was going to just wait and see what the universal remote world was like when (if) I build my HT. In all honestly, I really haven't checked out anything other than the H1 I have now.
> 
> 
> I hadn't checked this thread in a while, and this new software business is new to me this afternoon!



I understand that there are some active participants on this forum with complex systems that need to (or like to) add sequences or deal with other challenges in their system, but even in this forum most of us do not face those challenges and the Plus should be just fine I think.


I have a Samsung plasma TV; a receiver/amplifier/DVD player; a blu-ray player; a Wii; a cable DVR; an HDMI switch. I have an Activity that uses the DVR which we use almost all the time, but also an Activity that lets us watch non-encrypted TV channels if the DVR is busy recording two programs at the same time, as well as the other Activities that you would expect.


The only tweaking I've had to do at all is to adjust the volume control delay. Of course I've also setup favorite channels on the One and use SquareEyes icons. I've added a couple of Device commands to two of the Activities. I'd say that most people do less fine-tuning than me.


I haven't seen anything on the Harmony site that would lead me to believe that I couldn't do exactly the same things with the Plus as with the One. Of course maybe I'm overlooking some restrictions that others are seeing.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/21032205
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just buy a One Plus and use the old software with it?



yes.


excerpt from logi harmony forum support specialist's post:

"The Harmony One + can use both 7.7 and myharmony.com"


seems like that may be the only difference. offshore [from usa] logi site's show the same hardware pics as the us harmony one.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21039198
> 
> 
> ...The only tweaking I've had to do at all is to adjust the volume control delay...I haven't seen anything on the Harmony site that would lead me to believe that I couldn't do exactly the same things with the Plus as with the One. Of course maybe I'm overlooking some restrictions that others are seeing.



Myharmony.com does not allow you to do any delay adjustments, hence you would have had to pay support to do that for you. Even if you don't use sequences, many users need to adjust delays and repeats as well as add extra commands to activities at times. You can't even adjust the remote backlight timeout on myharmony.com.


However, since squareeyes has confirmed the new model still works with the old software, the One+ is safe for now.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Hi!


Newbie on the Harmony One World.


I have a big key sequence and would like to put that into at least 3 different activities.


What is the best way to do that?


TIA


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

bump!


There is no easy way to place a block of commands within different activities?


I would have to retype everything?


TIA


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/21045724
> 
> 
> bump!
> 
> 
> There is no easy way to place a block of commands within different activities?
> 
> 
> I would have to retype everything?
> 
> 
> TIA



There is no other way.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21045984
> 
> 
> There is no other way.



Thanks!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/21043680
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> Newbie on the Harmony One World.
> 
> 
> I have a big key sequence and would like to put that into at least 3 different activities.
> 
> 
> What is the best way to do that?
> 
> 
> TIA





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13231382
> 
> 
> You can also learn sequences using learn a command, in "RAW" mode.
> 
> 
> I needed a sequence to toggle the closed captions on my Dish Network receiver. Unfortunately, it takes 9 button presses to navigate thru the menu to do this. Since the software limits you to 5 commands in a sequence, this meant I had to use 2 buttons just to turn the CC on.
> 
> 
> After a search of the forums, I found my solution; using the RAW mode. In this mode, the remote learns the command just how you press it. So if you hold one button for a long time, it learns that. If you push several buttons quickly, it learns all of those.
> 
> 
> I created a new command called CC1 and it RAW mode, taught it the sequence of MENU>8>8>1>LeftArrow. The next one was CC2 and was the commands SELECT>RighArrow>SELECT>ViewLiveTV.
> 
> 
> Now I had the 9 commands learned into 2 buttons. Then I created a sequence and used the 2 commands CC1 and CC2 to create a button I named CC Toggle.
> 
> 
> It took a few tries to get it right, but now I can toggle the Closed Captions with one button press!
> 
> 
> My max sequence learned in RAW mode seems to be limited to 5 button presses, but I've read where others have gotten it to learn more at once.
> 
> 
> Complicated? Yes! but elegant when you get it to work.



If you can get 5 button presses into one key and then use a sequence with 5 keys that's 20 commands in one sequence.


That's the best I can think of other than getting level 2 support to do something for you.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/21050840
> 
> 
> If you can get 5 button presses into one key and then use a sequence with 5 keys that's 20 commands in one sequence.
> 
> 
> That's the best I can think of other than getting level 2 support to do something for you.



Greetings girdnerg, I'll give it a try, thanks a lot!


----------



## SalsaNChips

I have had a H1 remote for a little over a year. Just re-programmed it to work with a new Samsung plasma (works great).


Question -- Is it possible to make a custom theme for the H1 as an alternate to the included "default" themes ("Diode", etc.)? That is, import the image files for the Activity buttons into image editing software, manipulate them, save under a new theme that can be added to the choices available in the Logitech H1 software, for download to the remote.


I know about the custom icons squareeyes created (which are awesome, using several of them already) but this is related to changing the overall "theme" of the remote (buttons, image associated with devices, etc.), not just icons for channels.


----------



## hartlenb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/21050840
> 
> 
> If you can get 5 button presses into one key and then use a sequence with 5 keys that's 20 commands in one sequence.
> 
> 
> That's the best I can think of other than getting level 2 support to do something for you.



Is this RAW mode just using the learning capability and trying to get the Harmony ONE to accept multiple IR presses?


Assuming that it is - is there a trick or technique that works best? Every time I try to get more than 1 press learned, the Harmony One complains and suggests I hold the buttons for a shorter period of time OR it accepts only the first button press.


----------



## mdavej

You have to click "Custom" at the bottom of the learning page then pick "Raw". Otherwise, it will do a normal learn and only read the first command and try to analyze it, exactly what you're experiencing now. Raw mode just records any signal for a few seconds without analyzing it. So the trick is to learn in raw mode and squeeze as many commands as possible in that small window of time, with the smallest possible gap between commands.


FWIW, I can usually only get 3 commands in one raw learn, depending on the complexity of the signal. Five is very hard to do.


----------



## hartlenb

^^^ Custom --> Raw worked great. Thanks!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SalsaNChips* /forum/post/21060645
> 
> 
> I have had a H1 remote for a little over a year. Just re-programmed it to work with a new Samsung plasma (works great).
> 
> 
> Question -- Is it possible to make a custom theme for the H1 as an alternate to the included "default" themes ("Diode", etc.)? That is, import the image files for the Activity buttons into image editing software, manipulate them, save under a new theme that can be added to the choices available in the Logitech H1 software, for download to the remote.
> 
> 
> I know about the custom icons squareeyes created (which are awesome, using several of them already) but this is related to changing the overall "theme" of the remote (buttons, image associated with devices, etc.), not just icons for channels.



Unfortunately users cannot create custom themes or icons other than the favorite channels for the Harmony One remote. I'd sure like to see that level of customization implemented on future remotes though!

,R


----------



## Bi_Polar

Hello all,


I recently upgraded to a Harmony One from my old but reliable 880. I have a pretty good understanding of how to set up activities and my system works well. I think some of my limitations come in the form of imagination, which brings me to my post.

I recently purchased a new entertainment center which has a total of 6 halogen dimmable recessed lights in the cabinet. They are wired in sets of two (3 plugs behind the cabinet) and they are controlled by a simple knob in the top of the cabinet. My wife can barely even reach the knob's they are so high up. This got me to thinking, why can't I control them with the Harmony One?


After some research I have seem some recommendations for X10, Z Wave, and Insteon controllers. My experience with X10 in the past has been sketchy. I would prefer to pay a bit more for a consistent experience with the lights turning on/off/dimming.


I have seen some lamp type modules that have a single plug but support up to 300 watts (that is the total of the 6 bulbs in my entertainment center). I could use an extension cord to run all 3 plugs into the single outlet on the lamp module but this doesnt seem like the best solution.


Could someone with more knowledge than me recommend a solution or two to look at here? I would basically like to have all 6 lights be able to turn on/off/dim together (as opposed to control certain lights independently) via the Harmony One. I would like to add the lighting controls into my activities as well.


I really appreciate any help!


----------



## pbarach

^^whatever system you use, clearly it must use IR rather than RF remote control, or things get very complicated.


----------



## Bi_Polar

Yes it must. I am under the impression that there are some RF to IR options from some of the afore mentioned manufacturers. I mean Lutron or Leviton sells IR in-wall switches - I would think a similar option exists for plug-in type modules?


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bi_Polar* /forum/post/21073178
> 
> 
> Yes it must. I am under the impression that there are some RF to IR options from some of the afore mentioned manufacturers. I mean Lutron or Leviton sells IR in-wall switches - I would think a similar option exists for plug-in type modules?



There is an X-10 controller that does this: X-10 Powerhouse model IR543. Lots of places sell them, e.g.:
http://www.smarthome.com/4040/X10-IR...Console/p.aspx 


And this controller is in the Logitech database. I have one of these, and for a while I used it with a plug-in module to turn on and off an amplifier using my Harmony One. It worked fine. I don't know how it handles dimming modules, though, but they are available in the X-10 system.


----------



## TatorTot

How long have you guys gone without connecting the remote to the computer


Is been like almost 2 months for me


Although im tempted to add a few more favorite channels , im just lazy


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21073648
> 
> 
> How long have you guys gone without connecting the remote to the computer
> 
> 
> Is been like almost 2 months for me
> 
> 
> Although im tempted to add a few more favorite channels , im just lazy



Sometimes, years.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, years.



Wow you dont change anything in years ?


I have a difficult setup that without the remote my family would not be able to turn everything on and in the right input


Im thinking of adding a bluray player in the mix so i might be going back in soon


----------



## SVTarHeel

Several months ago, I bought a One, looking forward to simplifying everything. If I'm going to be totally honest, I have to say I can't remember the last time I was so disappointed in a product I was so looking forward to.


The main issue for me is the level of pressure required to 'click' a button. All the remotes it was to replace - DVD player, TV, DirecTV receiver - all have buttons with far less resistance. With everything I did, I constantly had to wait a second to realize the command didn't 'take' and then had to redo it. When fast forwarding or rewinding through a DVD or DVRed program, that pause became a real pain to compensate for.


So I guess the bottom line is... I have 2 questions:


1) If I bite the bullet and start using it (it's been untouched for 4-5 months now), will the resistance lessen?


2) If I decide to punt, is there a universal remote that would be more similar to the device remotes I'm used to? (Since I really only need to control 3 devices, the One was overkill in that regard but I assumed the Rolls Royce of universal remotes would be an elegant solution.)


Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/21073890
> 
> 
> Several months ago, I bought a One, looking forward to simplifying everything. If I'm going to be totally honest, I have to say I can't remember the last time I was so disappointed in a product I was so looking forward to.
> 
> 
> The main issue for me is the level of pressure required to 'click' a button. All the remotes it was to replace - DVD player, TV, DirecTV receiver - all have buttons with far less resistance. With everything I did, I constantly had to wait a second to realize the command didn't 'take' and then had to redo it. When fast forwarding or rewinding through a DVD or DVRed program, that pause became a real pain to compensate for.
> 
> 
> So I guess the bottom line is... I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1) If I bite the bullet and start using it (it's been untouched for 4-5 months now), will the resistance lessen?
> 
> 
> 2) If I decide to punt, is there a universal remote that would be more similar to the device remotes I'm used to? (Since I really only need to control 3 devices, the One was overkill in that regard but I assumed the Rolls Royce of universal remotes would be an elegant solution.)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



You're crazy to get rid of it. You don't have to program anything(for the most part). You input the model numbers after you connect thru usb to the remote. Then it downloads the button functions from their manufacturer database. If you're serious about the pressure being a substantive problem, I'm gonna assume you don't do a lot of heavy lifting.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVTarHeel* /forum/post/21073890
> 
> 
> Several months ago, I bought a One, looking forward to simplifying everything. If I'm going to be totally honest, I have to say I can't remember the last time I was so disappointed in a product I was so looking forward to.
> 
> 
> The main issue for me is the level of pressure required to 'click' a button. All the remotes it was to replace - DVD player, TV, DirecTV receiver - all have buttons with far less resistance. With everything I did, I constantly had to wait a second to realize the command didn't 'take' and then had to redo it. When fast forwarding or rewinding through a DVD or DVRed program, that pause became a real pain to compensate for.
> 
> 
> So I guess the bottom line is... I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1) If I bite the bullet and start using it (it's been untouched for 4-5 months now), will the resistance lessen?
> 
> 
> 2) If I decide to punt, is there a universal remote that would be more similar to the device remotes I'm used to? (Since I really only need to control 3 devices, the One was overkill in that regard but I assumed the Rolls Royce of universal remotes would be an elegant solution.)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



The buttons should be very easy to press, certainly no harder than the original device remotes. If the buttons are hard to press there is something wrong with your remote and you should contact Logitech.


----------



## pbarach

The buttons are a little harder to press than those on the Samsung remotes for my recently purchased tv and BD player, but their raised shapes and that bit of resistance makes it less likely that they will be depressed in error. PS I am not a gym rat


----------



## Bi_Polar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/21073256
> 
> 
> There is an X-10 controller that does this: X-10 Powerhouse model IR543. Lots of places sell them, e.g.:
> http://www.smarthome.com/4040/X10-IR...Console/p.aspx
> 
> 
> And this controller is in the Logitech database. I have one of these, and for a while I used it with a plug-in module to turn on and off an amplifier using my Harmony One. It worked fine. I don't know how it handles dimming modules, though, but they are available in the X-10 system.



Anything else other than the X10 option? I actually chatted with their online sales rep last night and was told they no longer sell this and do not have a replacement for it. With that said, you are right, it can be found on other web sites still. Dimming is a plus but not a must-have.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21074097
> 
> 
> The buttons should be very easy to press, certainly no harder than the original device remotes. If the buttons are hard to press there is something wrong with your remote and you should contact Logitech.



There is nothing wrong with the remote, and I agree that the buttons are harder to press than most originals. It is certainly harder and more "clicky" than my previous URC. But I had forgotten all this until the OP comment brought back those memories. You get used to the new remote after a couple of weeks of use.


----------



## TatorTot

The level of pressure ?


You mean with the button or after you press it is slow


That can be adjusted


----------



## TatorTot

Anybody have this harmony link thing?

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/tablet...s/harmony-link


----------



## mdavej

There's a dedicated thread here and a whole forum on the logitech site. It doesn't have anywhere near the features of the One but does make a nice toy.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21074645
> 
> 
> The level of pressure ?



The amount to pressure to activate a key. In my experience it takes marginally more pressure to work a Harmony remote than other remotes (or cordless phones). Some would call it a feature that it takes a more distinct activity than others where you could accidentally press a key.


----------



## SVTarHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21076865
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes marginally more pressure to work a Harmony remote than other remotes (or cordless phones).



Thanks for the feedback. Glad to know I'm not alone in noticing that the One is different from every other push button device I used over the years. It might be worth the effort to train myself to use it. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------



## TatorTot

You guys must have a defective remote


I agree is not as light as the comcast remote when u press a button but like any remote you just have to get use to it


Is like a new pair of sneakers you have to break them in


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The amount to pressure to activate a key. In my experience it takes marginally more pressure to work a Harmony remote than other remotes (or cordless phones). Some would call it a feature that it takes a more distinct activity than others where you could accidentally press a key.



I also agree that it takkes a bit more pressure to press a button, but I actually like it this way - in most cases the standard remotes' buttons feel mushy to me.


----------



## willybguy

I had a $10 off eBay coupon, I'm an eBay old timer but not usually the buyer but got a great deal on a brand new PS3 adapter. I've had my PS3 awhile, but never caved on a separate Sony remote knowing I'd pick up a universal remote at some point.


Worth the wait. Removed from original retail box, plugged in power.Same piano black finish on the adapter looks very much like it 'belongs' with the HO and the charger.


Turned on t.v. and PS3, toggled to setup PS3 accessories, pressed orange button underneath the adapter, bluetooth pairing flawless, done.


I pre-loaded PS3 on my HO way before I had the adapter, so I just switched to device control menu and all is well.


Slightly O/T, but the PS3 needed a firmware update, so I used the HO to toggle through it. After the update, HO still paired and working beautifully with the adapter.


----------



## jlaavenger

I've been using the Harmony One for years without a receiver. Well now I have the Onkyo TX-NR709 hooked up, can anyone walk me through setting it up with my Harmony One to control my watch TV or PS3 Blu Rays? And is there a way to add a second Watch TV button to watch it through TV speakers if I want. Actually my wife likes the TV speakers, not as loud for her.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/21088922
> 
> 
> I've been using the Harmony One for years without a receiver. Well now I have the Onkyo TX-NR709 hooked up, can anyone walk me through setting it up with my Harmony One to control my watch TV or PS3 Blu Rays? And is there a way to add a second Watch TV button to watch it through TV speakers if I want. Actually my wife likes the TV speakers, not as loud for her.



Select Devices, Add Device, and follow the prompts.


Keep the current Watch TV configuration to use the TV speakers.


Then add a new activity and call it something like Watch TV w/AVR, and follow the prompts to include the required devices, inputs and controls. After the basics are working you can fine tune the settings and soft keys as required.


----------



## Mkard

Hi all,


I've had this remote for @2yrs, so am unable to get any meaningful help from the Logitec folks. Here goes...


Due to idiosyncracies of my two Pioneer BD-51fd's (one each in theater and den) it is inadvisable to just use a remote command to turn them on prior to watching a disc on the display. Because of this, I had almost retired my harmony, as I could'nt use it to turn on display, prepare it for movie input, turn on receiver, tell it the same, without turning on Pioneer via remote. When Pio is turned on via remote, it can take many (3+) minutes to finish powering-up, and only then be ready to accept a command to open tray etc.


The Pioneer is (in-)famous for taking until next week to actually load a disc (especially blu-ray) after closing tray. Allowing the additional delay for power up and tray eject via remote instructions from harmony will add something like 2 minutes to the process. By that time, the popcorn has not only been prepared, but is likely half consumed.







Generally awkward and not in the best interests of a pleasant movie experience. This to explain why I don't want a remotely "turned-on" Pioneer BD-51fd.


Usual procedure is to decide you want to watch movie, manually press "tray-open", walk away to choose disc. By the time disc is chosen, blown clean (very sensitive laser pick-ups) and ready, tray has extended and is ready. Insert disc, and proceed to power-up display and receiver. Make needed config changes on individual remotes for TV and receiver, and enjoy. Boring.


I'd really like to re-implement the Harmony One into our home, but it maddeningly insists on powering up the Pioneer itself (causing large delays) or shutting down the Pio BD player if I've already commenced the procedure above.







grrrrr!


I have so far tried to just delete the Pioneer device from the Harmony, and all that gets me is the deletion from handset of that Activity to watch Blu-ray/DVD in both rooms.







I have no idea...


Suggestions please. (those of buying a new player are not helpful!







) I consider both players to be otherwise fantastically high quality units that do much extremely well, and am not in the least inclined to chuck them out.


Sincerely,


Mkard


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkard* /forum/post/21089379
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've had this remote for @2yrs, so am unable to get any meaningful help from the Logitec folks. Here goes...
> 
> 
> Due to idiosyncracies of my two Pioneer BD-51fd's (one each in theater and den) it is inadvisable to just use a remote command to turn them on prior to watching a disc on the display. Because of this, I had almost retired my harmony, as I could'nt use it to turn on display, prepare it for movie input, turn on receiver, tell it the same, without turning on Pioneer via remote. When Pio is turned on via remote, it can take many (3+) minutes to finish powering-up, and only then be ready to accept a command to open tray etc.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is (in-)famous for taking until next week to actually load a disc (especially blu-ray) after closing tray. Allowing the additional delay for power up and tray eject via remote instructions from harmony will add something like 2 minutes to the process. By that time, the popcorn has not only been prepared, but is likely half consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally awkward and not in the best interests of a pleasant movie experience. This to explain why I don't want a remotely "turned-on" Pioneer BD-51fd.
> 
> 
> Usual procedure is to decide you want to watch movie, manually press "tray-open", walk away to choose disc. By the time disc is chosen, blown clean (very sensitive laser pick-ups) and ready, tray has extended and is ready. Insert disc, and proceed to power-up display and receiver. Make needed config changes on individual remotes for TV and receiver, and enjoy. Boring.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to re-implement the Harmony One into our home, but it maddeningly insists on powering up the Pioneer itself (causing large delays) or shutting down the Pio BD player if I've already commenced the procedure above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrr!
> 
> 
> I have so far tried to just delete the Pioneer device from the Harmony, and all that gets me is the deletion from handset of that Activity to watch Blu-ray/DVD in both rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> 
> Suggestions please. (those of buying a new player are not helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I consider both players to be otherwise fantastically high quality units that do much extremely well, and am not in the least inclined to chuck them out.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Mkard



I can't guarantee this will work, but you should be able to go to the device settings, select "Adjust power settings", and then select "I want to leave this device on all the time." This should take all of the power on and off commands for your receiver out of the sequences.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/21089472
> 
> 
> I can't guarantee this will work, but you should be able to go to the device settings, select "Adjust power settings", and then select "I want to leave this device on all the time." This should take all of the power on and off commands for your receiver out of the sequences.



I will guarantee that it will work "for your blu-ray player". Do not delete the Pioneer device or add it back if you have, and specify that you want to leave the device powered on at all time. The only downside is that you will have to manually turn it off either by the button or the player or a soft key under devices on the remote.


----------



## mak99

^^ I know this is not what you wanted to hear, but the slow performance of our two 51FDs is exactly why I upgraded both to Oppo 83's about two years ago. The Pio was fantastic when it was up and running, not arguing that fact...


FWIW, I didn't experience any other issues using a H-One (and H-1100) with the 51FDs. It powered up and down just fine switching between various activities...well, with the exception of the long wait to the splash screen!


I had thought about leaving the Pio on all the time per the suggestion above, but prefer to power off gear fully if it really doesn't need to be always on...


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/21090599
> 
> 
> ^^ I know this is not what you wanted to hear, but the slow performance of our two 51FDs is exactly why I upgraded both to Oppo 83's about two years ago. The Pio was fantastic when it was up and running, not arguing that fact...
> 
> 
> FWIW, I didn't experience any other issues using a H-One (and H-1100) with the 51FDs. It powered up and down just fine switching between various activities...well, with the exception of the long wait to the splash screen!
> 
> 
> I had thought about leaving the Pio on all the time per the suggestion above, but prefer to power off gear fully if it really doesn't need to be always on...



Those suggestions don't leave your Pio on all the time. They just tell the Harmony Activities not to adjust the power for the Pio. You can do it manually, or you can use a Power On/Off command in the Pio Device and use the Harmony to turn it on and off. Even better, you can add that Device command as a soft button in your Harmony Activity and you never even need to go to Device mode.


----------



## Dan 777

I took mine completely apart and removed the back light display light's to save battery power. It's a ongoing experiment.


----------



## Sgooter

I recently replaced my old cable STB with a new model, and also replaced it in the group of Devices for my H1. Over the weekend I re-programmed my Watch TV activity to include the new cable box, and now when I depress a Favorites channel (e.g. NBC HD), the channel commands are very slow - takes over 3 seconds for a 4-digit channel number. I plan to troubleshoot this tonight by checking the inter-key delays and repeats, but my basic question is: Would simply changing the cable box in Devices cause this slowness in the H1's output of Favorite channel commands? It's been working great until this hiccup.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21094500
> 
> 
> I recently replaced my old cable STB with a new model, and also replaced it in the group of Devices for my H1. Over the weekend I re-programmed my Watch TV activity to include the new cable box, and now when I depress a Favorites channel (e.g. NBC HD), the channel commands are very slow - takes over 3 seconds for a 4-digit channel number. I plan to troubleshoot this tonight by checking the inter-key delays and repeats, but my basic question is: Would simply changing the cable box in Devices cause this slowness in the H1's output of Favorite channel commands? It's been working great until this hiccup.



i've used my harmony remotes with 3 different dvrs over the years and have definitely noticed variations in speed responding to signals between them. i've done exactly as you describe-- change the delay settings and repeats to speed up the response time and that's improved with every box.


i'd give it a try. you might also try googling your dvr model and some keywords like 'harmony delays' to see if other users have already found the best formula. and with that advice, let me know what model cable box your using, and if it's been one of mine then i'll send you my repeat/delay formula.


,r


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21094524
> 
> 
> ...and with that advice, let me know what model cable box your using, and if it's been one of mine then i'll send you my repeat/delay formula.,r



Thanks Randy,

My new cable box is a Cisco 8640HDC.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21094556
> 
> 
> Thanks Randy,
> 
> My new cable box is a Cisco 8640HDC.



I changed my delays to

Power on 1500

Interkey 0

Inter Device 0


. I think it was just the interkey delay that I changed.

I tweaked the repeat setting too and it's set on 3.


You might try fiddling around with how the remote changes channels by number too. In the device set up I have the channel selected by number only.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21094500
> 
> 
> I recently replaced my old cable STB with a new model, and also replaced it in the group of Devices for my H1. Over the weekend I re-programmed my Watch TV activity to include the new cable box, and now when I depress a Favorites channel (e.g. NBC HD), the channel commands are very slow - takes over 3 seconds for a 4-digit channel number. I plan to troubleshoot this tonight by checking the inter-key delays and repeats, but my basic question is: Would simply changing the cable box in Devices cause this slowness in the H1's output of Favorite channel commands? It's been working great until this hiccup.



It will likely be fixed by the altering the inter-key delay as the setting from the previous STB is not migrated.


You may also want to consider the Favorites setting on the H1 rather than on the STB.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21097039
> 
> 
> It will likely be fixed by the altering the inter-key delay as the setting from the previous STB is not migrated.
> 
> You may also want to consider the Favorites setting on the H1 rather than on the STB.



Thanks BPlayer,

Fixed it by decreasing the inter-key delay and decreasing the repeats. By "Favorites" I meant the group of 24 favorite channels/icons I've set in the H1.

I also discovered a good Sticky on "Harmony Slow Response" at the beginning of the Remote Control Area forum that proved useful in helping me better understand the H1's workings.

Like so many other times, my A/V problems are often resolved by coming to the AVS forum.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21096964
> 
> 
> I changed my delays to
> 
> Power on 1500
> 
> Interkey 0
> 
> Inter Device 0
> 
> . I think it was just the interkey delay that I changed.
> 
> I tweaked the repeat setting too and it's set on 3.
> 
> You might try fiddling around with how the remote changes channels by number too. In the device set up I have the channel selected by number only.





My fix was changing interkey delay to 0, and decreasing repeats to 1.

This H1 adjustment also fixed a related problem with a large Enhanced TV box (a recent feature from my cable company) that would pop up for 8 seconds in conjunction with the slow change of each channel - now it's gone.

Thanks Randy - always a great help.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've had this remote for @2yrs, so am unable to get any meaningful help from the Logitec folks. Here goes...
> 
> 
> Due to idiosyncracies of my two Pioneer BD-51fd's (one each in theater and den) it is inadvisable to just use a remote command to turn them on prior to watching a disc on the display. Because of this, I had almost retired my harmony, as I could'nt use it to turn on display, prepare it for movie input, turn on receiver, tell it the same, without turning on Pioneer via remote. When Pio is turned on via remote, it can take many (3+) minutes to finish powering-up, and only then be ready to accept a command to open tray etc.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is (in-)famous for taking until next week to actually load a disc (especially blu-ray) after closing tray. Allowing the additional delay for power up and tray eject via remote instructions from harmony will add something like 2 minutes to the process. By that time, the popcorn has not only been prepared, but is likely half consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally awkward and not in the best interests of a pleasant movie experience. This to explain why I don't want a remotely "turned-on" Pioneer BD-51fd.
> 
> 
> Usual procedure is to decide you want to watch movie, manually press "tray-open", walk away to choose disc. By the time disc is chosen, blown clean (very sensitive laser pick-ups) and ready, tray has extended and is ready. Insert disc, and proceed to power-up display and receiver. Make needed config changes on individual remotes for TV and receiver, and enjoy. Boring.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to re-implement the Harmony One into our home, but it maddeningly insists on powering up the Pioneer itself (causing large delays) or shutting down the Pio BD player if I've already commenced the procedure above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrr!
> 
> 
> I have so far tried to just delete the Pioneer device from the Harmony, and all that gets me is the deletion from handset of that Activity to watch Blu-ray/DVD in both rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> 
> Suggestions please. (those of buying a new player are not helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I consider both players to be otherwise fantastically high quality units that do much extremely well, and am not in the least inclined to chuck them out.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Mkard



You might also try to power up the BDP with the Eject command instead of with the PowerOn. This will power it up and will open the tray when ready.


You don't have to specify the full power on delay - I have a 2-3 sec. delay for my 320 when it takes approximate 20 sec. to boot. It will not respond before it is ready, but all other devices in your activity will start in the mean time.


To avoid improper turn on and off of the BDP you should use the discrete PowerOn and PowerOff commands instead of the PowerToggle command.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Mkard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkard* /forum/post/21089379
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've had this remote for @2yrs, so am unable to get any meaningful help from the Logitec folks. Here goes...
> 
> 
> Due to idiosyncracies of my two Pioneer BD-51fd's (one each in theater and den) it is inadvisable to just use a remote command to turn them on prior to watching a disc on the display. Because of this, I had almost retired my harmony, as I could'nt use it to turn on display, prepare it for movie input, turn on receiver, tell it the same, without turning on Pioneer via remote. When Pio is turned on via remote, it can take many (3+) minutes to finish powering-up, and only then be ready to accept a command to open tray etc.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is (in-)famous for taking until next week to actually load a disc (especially blu-ray) after closing tray. Allowing the additional delay for power up and tray eject via remote instructions from harmony will add something like 2 minutes to the process. By that time, the popcorn has not only been prepared, but is likely half consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally awkward and not in the best interests of a pleasant movie experience. This to explain why I don't want a remotely "turned-on" Pioneer BD-51fd.
> 
> 
> Usual procedure is to decide you want to watch movie, manually press "tray-open", walk away to choose disc. By the time disc is chosen, blown clean (very sensitive laser pick-ups) and ready, tray has extended and is ready. Insert disc, and proceed to power-up display and receiver. Make needed config changes on individual remotes for TV and receiver, and enjoy. Boring.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to re-implement the Harmony One into our home, but it maddeningly insists on powering up the Pioneer itself (causing large delays) or shutting down the Pio BD player if I've already commenced the procedure above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrr!
> 
> 
> I have so far tried to just delete the Pioneer device from the Harmony, and all that gets me is the deletion from handset of that Activity to watch Blu-ray/DVD in both rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> 
> Suggestions please. (those of buying a new player are not helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I consider both players to be otherwise fantastically high quality units that do much extremely well, and am not in the least inclined to chuck them out.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Mkard





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave* /forum/post/21089472
> 
> 
> I can't guarantee this will work, but you should be able to go to the device settings, select "Adjust power settings", and then select "I want to leave this device on all the time." This should take all of the power on and off commands for your receiver out of the sequences.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21089827
> 
> 
> I will guarantee that it will work "for your blu-ray player". Do not delete the Pioneer device or add it back if you have, and specify that you want to leave the device powered on at all time. The only downside is that you will have to manually turn it off either by the button or the player or a soft key under devices on the remote.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/21090599
> 
> 
> ^^ I know this is not what you wanted to hear, but the slow performance of our two 51FDs is exactly why I upgraded both to Oppo 83's about two years ago. The Pio was fantastic when it was up and running, not arguing that fact...
> 
> 
> FWIW, I didn't experience any other issues using a H-One (and H-1100) with the 51FDs. It powered up and down just fine switching between various activities...well, with the exception of the long wait to the splash screen!
> 
> 
> I had thought about leaving the Pio on all the time per the suggestion above, but prefer to power off gear fully if it really doesn't need to be always on...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21091556
> 
> 
> Those suggestions don't leave your Pio on all the time. They just tell the Harmony Activities not to adjust the power for the Pio. You can do it manually, or you can use a Power On/Off command in the Pio Device and use the Harmony to turn it on and off. Even better, you can add that Device command as a soft button in your Harmony Activity and you never even need to go to Device mode.




Thank you to balboa dave, BPlayer, mak99, and bernie33.









Looks like ya'all nailed it! That will do the trick.


Funny, I did look at the power options via Harmony set-up, and that interpretation did not occur to me. Old dog...










Wife is happy that I've reinstituted the Harmony. She hates anything resembling multi-remote button-ology. Again, thanks all.


Mkard


----------



## Mkard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21101859
> 
> 
> You might also try to power up the BDP with the Eject command instead of with the PowerOn. This will power it up and will open the tray when ready.
> 
> 
> You don't have to specify the full power on delay - I have a 2-3 sec. delay for my 320 when it takes approximate 20 sec. to boot. It will not respond before it is ready, but all other devices in your activity will start in the mean time.
> 
> 
> To avoid improper turn on and off of the BDP you should use the discrete PowerOn and PowerOff commands instead of the PowerToggle command.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Olbi,


Right you are.


The "press tray eject" manual start from the box is what we've been doing for most of the life of our Pioneers. At end of flick, eject from remote, walk over and remove disk (especially important with BD's, as one absolutely does NOT want to power-up this unit with BD inserted!!), and simply press power/standby button on box to close tray and shut down.


A little klugie, but shortens the wait considerably on BD viewing. We humans are quite adaptable. Walk past unit press "tray open", walk to kitchen for a beer, walk to video case for movie, place both on counter next to Pioneer, pick up dust-bottle, vvishh-vvishh, tray is opening, vvishh, insert disk, take beer to couch. Worked for me!










Having a workable Harmony solution will be MUCH more elegant though.










Many thanks to you and to all..


Mkard


----------



## uscpsycho

Can someone tell me what the advantage of a Harmony One over an 880 is? Touchscreen is not such a great selling feature IMO. Especially because the remote is so wide it makes the touch buttons harder to use than the hard buttons are on the 880.


I've gone through several 880's. Every one eventually stops charging due to some defect with the remote or the charger or both. So when I saw a deal on the One I bought it.


First problem is that the battery didn't last very long. Logitech told me it was a problem with the remote and they sent me a new one. I haven't had the new one long enough to determine if battery life is improved but that first Harmony one would last 4-5 days wheas the 880 would last for about two weeks ona single charge. I suspect the battery life isn't going to be any better on the replacement remote.


But the big problem I'm having is that the range of this thing sucks. Flat. Out. Sucks. It's bad on both of the Harmony One remotes I got. About a third of the time when I power up, power down or switch activities I have to hit "Help" to fix things. I am less than ten feet from my components so distance is not an issue. My 880 never had such problems. With my 880 I didn't even have to aim, wherever the remote was pointed it worked. With the One even when I am careful about aiming the remote and holding it steady I still have problems.


I was expecting battery life and IR to be on par with the 880 if not better. Are people so enamored by a touchscreen that they are willing to accept poor IR performance and drastically inferior battery life to get that touchscreen? Someone help me out here. Am I missing ANYTHING that makes the One better than the 880? (I do not consider a touchscreen an improvement.)


So so so so frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## Olbi

^^^ I don't have 880, so I cannot comment about it's performance, but I would like to point out that it looks like that something is not OK with your power on delays or with the the commands or the order in which your devices are powered on and off.


I'm also using the H1 from about 10 feet and I don't remember when was the last time I used the "Help" button. With normal everyday use and heavier during the weekend, it usually lasts more than a week on a single charge.


Hope this helps.


----------



## uscpsycho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21110182
> 
> 
> ^^^ I don't have 880, so I cannot comment about it's performance, but I would like to point out that it looks like that something is not OK with your power on delays or with the the commands or the order in which your devices are powered on and off.
> 
> 
> I'm also using the H1 from about 10 feet and I don't remember when was the last time I used the "Help" button. With normal everyday use and heavier during the weekend, it usually lasts more than a week on a single charge.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



This gives me hope that the battery will last longer in the new remote. Honestly, it's probably a battery issue rather than a remote issue. Not sure why they didn't have me try a new battery instead of a whole new remote.


As for delays, I didn't make any changes to my account when I switched from the 880 to the One. I updated with everything intact. Is there any reason that the 880 would work smoothly but the One won't? Does the One require different timings than the 880 when using the same devices/activities?


I actually suspected this might be an issue and increased the inter key delay on my TV (was 0 now 100) but that didn't help.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uscpsycho* /forum/post/21110404
> 
> 
> This gives me hope that the battery will last longer in the new remote. Honestly, it's probably a battery issue rather than a remote issue.



There have been extensive discussions in this forum about how long the battery lasts on a single charge, and there is no consistency. The range is about 3-7 days. This post is not intended to start a new round of discussions, but to prompt you to do your own research as needed.


I follow the view that it is better to recharge frequently and my remote sits in the charger when not in use, so I do not care how long it lasts on a single charge. Here is a quote from a study of Li-ion batteries:


"Similar to a mechanical device that wears out faster with heavy use, so also does the depth of discharge (DoD) determine the cycle count. The smaller the depth of discharge, the longer the battery will last. If at all possible, avoid frequent full discharges and charge more often between uses. Partial discharge on Li-ion is fine; there is no memory and the battery does not need periodic full discharge cycles."


This is opposite to the way that Ni-cad batteries work.


----------



## Ghpr13

IMO, not wanting to start a debate on battery charge life either, I have always thought that the reason Logitech made the H1 with a charger cradle was to _keep_ the H1 in there when not in use. Both for charging and for convenience of knowing where the H1 is at all times. It seems to me that one of the selling points of the H1.


Ghpr13


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uscpsycho* /forum/post/21110092
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the advantage of a Harmony One over an 880 is? Touchscreen is not such a great selling feature IMO. Especially because the remote is so wide it makes the touch buttons harder to use than the hard buttons are on the 880.
> 
> 
> I've gone through several 880's. Every one eventually stops charging due to some defect with the remote or the charger or both. So when I saw a deal on the One I bought it.
> 
> 
> First problem is that the battery didn't last very long. Logitech told me it was a problem with the remote and they sent me a new one. I haven't had the new one long enough to determine if battery life is improved but that first Harmony one would last 4-5 days wheas the 880 would last for about two weeks ona single charge. I suspect the battery life isn't going to be any better on the replacement remote.
> 
> *But the big problem I'm having is that the range of this thing sucks. Flat. Out. Sucks. It's bad on both of the Harmony One remotes I got. About a third of the time when I power up, power down or switch activities I have to hit "Help" to fix things. I am less than ten feet from my components so distance is not an issue. My 880 never had such problems. With my 880 I didn't even have to aim, wherever the remote was pointed it worked. With the One even when I am careful about aiming the remote and holding it steady I still have problems*.
> 
> 
> I was expecting battery life and IR to be on par with the 880 if not better. Are people so enamored by a touchscreen that they are willing to accept poor IR performance and drastically inferior battery life to get that touchscreen? Someone help me out here. Am I missing ANYTHING that makes the One better than the 880? (I do not consider a touchscreen an improvement.)
> 
> 
> So so so so frustrated and disappointed.



I'm in total agreement with you regarding range. Mine sucks too, and it's not just when starting activities. My 880 worked just like you describe, but for instance, when I'm sitting on my couch, 10 feet from the set top box, and I hit the last channel recall button on the remote, if there's even the slightest line-of-sight blockage (i.e. my laptop in front of me with the lid open), the box won't respond. I can actually repeat it over and over until I move the remote slightly out from in front of the laptop. This happens even if I'm ethernet wired at my laptop. Maybe I'm mis-understanding, but when people say you can improve the signal strength, all you're really doing is setting more repeats of the same command. That's not improving strength because no matter how many times the command is sent, if it's not pointed directly at the box, in my case anyway, the box doesn't respond. This is something that really annoys me. Never had this problem with my 880, but the volume up button was becoming problematic so I bought the One to replace it. Got a good deal, but it's no deal when it causes this much frustration.


----------



## mylan

I have not had any problems with range but I do hate having to keep pointing the remote at my equipment until it finishes its cycle, even after everything has been turned on.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21112538
> 
> 
> I have not had any problems with range but I do hate having to keep pointing the remote at my equipment until it finishes its cycle, even after everything has been turned on.



How else could a do-it-all remote work, given the limitations of IR? Before you had the H1, you would have to put down one remote and pick up another several times to do everything a single H1 "activity" does.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21111882
> 
> 
> There have been extensive discussions in this forum about how long the battery lasts on a single charge, and there is no consistency. The range is about 3-7 days. This post is not intended to start a new round of discussions, but to prompt you to do your own research as needed.
> 
> 
> I follow the view that it is better to recharge frequently and my remote sits in the charger when not in use, so I do not care how long it lasts on a single charge. Here is a quote from a study of Li-ion batteries:
> 
> 
> "Similar to a mechanical device that wears out faster with heavy use, so also does the depth of discharge (DoD) determine the cycle count. The smaller the depth of discharge, the longer the battery will last. If at all possible, avoid frequent full discharges and charge more often between uses. Partial discharge on Li-ion is fine; there is no memory and the battery does not need periodic full discharge cycles."
> 
> 
> This is opposite to the way that Ni-cad batteries work.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ghpr13* /forum/post/21112084
> 
> 
> IMO, not wanting to start a debate on battery charge life either, I have always thought that the reason Logitech made the H1 with a charger cradle was to _keep_ the H1 in there when not in use. Both for charging and for convenience of knowing where the H1 is at all times. It seems to me that one of the selling points of the H1.
> 
> 
> Ghpr13



When I called Harmony about my H1 battery swelling problem, they replaced my remote. At that time I asked Harmony about battery life or charging times and was told that the remote should be left in the cradle when not being used and in no way would it reduce battery life. The owner's manual also states to put the remote in the cradle when not in use.


Just my 2 cents here and it is not my intention to start this debate again. As the other poster stated, there have been extensive discussions in this forum as well as other forums.


----------



## MacdaddyPS

My H1 is annoying in that when I press a button after it's been asleep, it doesn't usually work. Have to press twice most of the time.

Is there a setting/solution to this?


Thanks


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/21113534
> 
> 
> My H1 is annoying in that when I press a button after it's been asleep, it doesn't usually work. Have to press twice most of the time.
> 
> Is there a setting/solution to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks



We always, and automatically, tilt the remote to wake it before pushing any buttons. I don't know if it is necessary to wake the remote before pressing something because it is such a natural motion for us that we don't even think about it.


----------



## DougReim

Code:


Code:


Before you had the H1, you would have to put down one remote and pick up another several times to do everything a single H1 "activity" does.

Agreed.............I upgraded my system (except speakers) about 6 months ago and I think the H1 ended up being the most significant change. I was skeptical about an activities based remote but after following this thread for a couple of weeks I decided to try one and I couldn't be happier. I think it works as advertised. Once you get it set up, which was pretty straightforward, it makes watching TV almost as easy as it was way back when.

I know a few people have complained about Logitech's support, but I'd give them high grades. I could understand them, they were prompt and helpful.


----------



## burts

Im programming my harmony one for use with my Yamaha A2000, the yamaha uses scene buttons.


When programming the harmony one it asks for Input such as AV1, AV2 etc. how do I make it use scene 1 or scene 2 instead of input soursce?


My scene one is my Tv with my saved settings including input source

My scene two is my Oppo 93


I program my hamonry to turn on tv, dvr, avr (av2 Tv mode) after 5 seconds my avr turns off to standby mode to allow hdmi through, so I can use my tv speakers with avr off.

When im done watching tv and hit power off, it turns everything off but turns my avr back on......


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21112538
> 
> 
> I have not had any problems with range but I do hate having to keep pointing the remote at my equipment until it finishes its cycle, even after everything has been turned on.



I used to do what you guys do, standing in front of my HT equipment for half a minute or thereabout waiting "impatiently" until the activity sequence finishes.


I am sure most of you guys should have a footstool or coffee table? Now I just place the H1 on my footstool, which is placed "strategically" in line of sight of all my HT equipment, press the activity I want, sit down and get myself comfortable whilst waiting for the activity sequence to finish. No need to stand in the middle of the HT room holding the H1 pointing forward for half a minute anymore


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burts* /forum/post/21114501
> 
> 
> Im programming my harmony one for use with my Yamaha A2000, the yamaha uses scene buttons.
> 
> 
> When programming the harmony one it asks for Input such as AV1, AV2 etc. how do I make it use scene 1 or scene 2 instead of input soursce?
> 
> 
> My scene one is my Tv with my saved settings including input source
> 
> My scene two is my Oppo 93
> 
> 
> I program my hamonry to turn on tv, dvr, avr (av2 Tv mode) after 5 seconds my avr turns off to standby mode to allow hdmi through, so I can use my tv speakers with avr off.
> 
> When im done watching tv and hit power off, it turns everything off but turns my avr back on......



Here are my recommendations:

1. Add an additional action power on for each activity to use the required scene command. To do this:

- Select Activity

- Review the setting for this activity

- Yes, but I want to..

- multiple Next and Save to get to Custom Actions

- add action for AVR, and add the appropriate scene button

- Save, and repeat the above for each activity

Note: You may have to "learn" the scene buttons if they are not in the HO database.


2. Seems you have the AVR power command in the HO set use a single command power on/off rather than the discrete power on and power off commands. Change this and the AVR should not turn on when you hit power off. To do this:

- Select AVR Device and Settings

- Adjust power settings

- I want to turn off...

- A button on the remote ...

- I don't have the original and select the MainZoneOn button (or some command that says On), Next

- I don't have the original and select the MainZoneOff button (or some command that says Off), Next

- multiple Next and Done


----------



## Milehigh

Sorry if this has been covered, but the recent battery discussions prompted me to ask... are the batteries replaceable?


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We always, and automatically, tilt the remote to wake it before pushing any buttons. I don't know if it is necessary to wake the remote before pressing something because it is such a natural motion for us that we don't even think about it.



Some times if im holding the remote and the screen is off when i press a button nothing happens , the second time i do it , the screen comes on and it works


Is the remote suppose to work with the screen off ?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21116798
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered, but the recent battery discussions prompted me to ask... are the batteries replaceable?



yes.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered, but the recent battery discussions prompted me to ask... are the batteries replaceable?



Yes.


----------



## Milehigh

Since it is replaceable, are they standard chargeable batteries that will work or do I need to go to a specialty store like Batteries Plus? Or, only manufacturer batteries? Thanks


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21116854
> 
> 
> Since it is replaceable, are they standard chargeable batteries that will work or do I need to go to a specialty store like Batteries Plus? Or, only manufacturer batteries? Thanks



I'm not sure what you mean by "Standard rechargeable batteries", but Harmony carries them, at least when I needed one due to a severe bulging battery. I have seen them advertised on Amazon but don't know about Batteries Plus. The model number should be printed on the battery if you remove it.


Incidentally, Harmony replaced my whole remote despite being out of warrantee as I could not remove the battery due it severely bulging. I was told that it was a bad batch of batteries.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21116809
> 
> 
> Some times if im holding the remote and the screen is off when i press a button nothing happens , the second time i do it , the screen comes on and it works
> 
> 
> Is the remote suppose to work with the screen off ?



The actual buttons do work with the screen off, but I'm not sure about the touch screen.


----------



## balboa dave

If the touchscreen's off, the first touch turns it on, and the second touch activates a command. Buttons do not need the touchscreen to be on, always send a command on the first press, but also will turn on the touchscreen when pressed if it's off.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21116854
> 
> 
> Since it is replaceable, are they standard chargeable batteries that will work or do I need to go to a specialty store like Batteries Plus? Or, only manufacturer batteries? Thanks



You can buy direct from Logitech but if you buy from another source read the battery specs very carefully to ensure the correct battery is used.


I acquired my replacement here:

http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li...ne-remote.html 



Working quite well...... (my original feel prey to the swelling "bug").


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can buy direct from Logitech but if you buy from another source read the battery specs very carefully to ensure the correct battery is used.
> 
> 
> I acquired my replacement here:
> 
> http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li...ne-remote.html
> 
> 
> Working quite well...... (my original feel prey to the swelling "bug").



That's very good advice!


My original H1 battery was also swollen to the point that I could not remove it from the remote so Harmony sent me a new H1. The battery that came with my replacement H1 was a different color and had a different model number on it than my old one. After my new H1 arrived I was finally able to extract the swollen battery out of my old H1. I then compared both old and new batteries. A short time later I was looking at H1batteries on various websites (E Bay and Amazon) and saw one seller that had an H1 battery at a very reduced price. I checked the model number with my budged battery, and sure enough it had the same numbers on it and looked exactly like my old one (blue instead of white). While I have no idea if all the batteries with that model number were subject to the bulging, If I had to replace the battery in my H1 for some reason, I would play it safe and order a replacement from Harmony even though it cost more.


----------



## crzyaz101

Ok so upgraded to the 3010 (solid purchase) and now can feed all my devices through the 3010 to one HDMI input on my Mits (73833).


Issue Im having is programming the remote.


How can I get the 3010 to change inputs between PS3, XBOX and HR-21 while off but without adding it (3010) to the activity.


Adding it to activity makes it power on and I want to send the correct input IR for the device I want to use while off.


Crazy I know but dont always watch stuff in full surrond....


----------



## Milehigh

I'll get one from Logitech, my only issue is they seem to have two different ones so pulling the original is needed. I looked all over for the proper method to do so, but can't find that information and I don't want to damage the remote using pure force.


It would appear you lift it slightly then extract with needle nose pliers or similar... is that correct?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21117333
> 
> 
> While I have no idea if all the batteries with that model number were subject to the bulging, If I had to replace the battery in my H1 for some reason, I would play it safe and order a replacement from Harmony even though it cost more.


----------



## Dixon519

I have a Harmony One remote. I have a Samsung TV LN46C630 set to Power On Delay: 500, Inter Key Delay: 0, Inout Delay: 0, Inter-Device Delay: 100 a Pioneer VSX-1020 Receiver set to Power On Delay: 20000, Inter-Key Delay:100, Input Delay 500 and Inter-Device Delay 12000 and a Samsung BD-5500 set to Power On 9000, Inter-Key Delay 100 and Inter-Device Delay:500.


Once everything comes on I have to wait about 1 minute or more before I can have control of the remote. What do I need to do to reduce the wait time from when the devices come on until I can use the remote.


The biggest issue was getting the timing down so I can have the TV fully powered on before the receiver came on. If the receiver powered on before the TV I did not have sound to the receiver until I switched the input from TV to something else and then back.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21121949
> 
> 
> I'll get one from Logitech, my only issue is they seem to have two different ones so pulling the original is needed. I looked all over for the proper method to do so, but can't find that information and I don't want to damage the remote using pure force.
> 
> 
> It would appear you lift it slightly then extract with needle nose pliers or similar... is that correct?



You shouldn't even need needle nose pliers if the battery is not swollen. I just pulled mine out to check. Just open the bottom back battery cover and you will see the battery. All you need to do is use the tip of your index finger to lift up the bottom of the battery in the H1 battery compartment and the battery should then just slide out when you gently pull on it with your index finger and thumb. It should be very easy to both insert and pull out if you have no swelling of your battery.


FYI: I just checked mine and the the battery that came with my replacement H1 is white and reads "Li-ion Rechargeable Battery 930mAh 3.7V, 3.5Wh 190304-2000, R-IG7, S.SN: F12440023, L/N:029C. Also MH10188 is printed near the bottom. All lettering is in black.


My old bulging battery was blue with different numbers.


Good luck.


----------



## TatorTot

How do u guys clean the remote


Not the screen but the buttons


So that they wont get mushy with dirt getting inside


Normally a comcast remote i wouldn't care


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21136054
> 
> 
> How do u guys clean the remote
> 
> 
> Not the screen but the buttons
> 
> 
> So that they wont get mushy with dirt getting inside
> 
> 
> Normally a comcast remote i wouldn't care





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18172003
> 
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> Remove battery.
> VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass
> Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).
> 
> 
> The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.
> 
> 
> I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.



Note, I originally posted this a year and a half ago. I've continued with this practice on a monthly basis. I've been doing it now for 3 years and 8 months with good results.


----------



## Milehigh

I've tried to remove it and it must be swollen as I can not extract it with my fingers... tools will be required











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21122134
> 
> 
> You shouldn't even need needle nose pliers if the battery is not swollen. I just pulled mine out to check. Just open the bottom back battery cover and you will see the battery. All you need to do is use the tip of your index finger to lift up the bottom of the battery in the H1 battery compartment and the battery should then just slide out when you gently pull on it with your index finger and thumb. It should be very easy to both insert and pull out if you have no swelling of your battery.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21137387
> 
> 
> Note, I originally posted this a year and a half ago. I've continued with this practice on a monthly basis. I've been doing it now for 3 years and 8 months with good results.



I do the same thing weekly but use computer screen cleaner (Monster brand, I'm afraid to say). Works great.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried to remove it and it must be swollen as I can not extract it with my fingers... tools will be required



That is what happened to me. The battery in my first H1 was so swollen that I could not remove it. My H1 still worked perfectly but I had read about an owner of a 880 that had the battery of his remote explode Do a Google search and you should be able to find it. I then called Logitech for help. The tech had me try to remove my battery when I was on the phone with him so that they could send me a replacement battery. I told him that I was worried about my battery exploding since I had read about the exploding battery incident. The tech then put me on hold for several minutes. When he got back on the phone with me he told me that Harmony was going to replace my H1 free even though it was out of warrantee. I suggest that you do the same. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Milehigh

Thanks Bob, in messing with it this morning, I was able to wriggle it out with my fingers and finally identify that I'm obtaining the correct replacement battery. Thanks to everyone else that replied for assistance!


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21139126
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob, in messing with it this morning, I was able to wriggle it out with my fingers and finally identify that I'm obtaining the correct replacement battery. Thanks to everyone else that replied for assistance!



I'm glad to hear that it worked out for you


----------



## animoxiety

Does anyone know if the 900 has the same delay issues (see http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...nd/td-p/184093 ) as the One?


Thanks!


----------



## Audixium

My Harmony 720 hard buttons have finally bit the dust. I've been happy overall with it besides the clickity click buttons. We have three iPhones and an iPad but the Link is clearly not ready for primetime. So I think an H1 fits the bill.


Is the H1 going to be replaced with a new model any time soon? I don't want to jump in with a replacement that is considered old tech.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audixium* /forum/post/21166918
> 
> 
> My Harmony 720 hard buttons have finally bit the dust. I've been happy overall with it besides the clickity click buttons. We have three iPhones and an iPad but the Link is clearly not ready for primetime. So I think an H1 fits the bill.
> 
> 
> Is the H1 going to be replaced with a new model any time soon? I don't want to jump in with a replacement that is considered old tech.



logitech doesn't really announce new remotes until just before they hit the market, so if it isn't on their site then there is no way of knowing if there's an imminent product launch.


----------



## Tom Bley

Thanks for those 900 Icons this morning Squareeyes!


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21167150
> 
> 
> logitech doesn't really announce new remotes until just before they hit the market, so if it isn't on their site then there is no way of knowing if there's an imminent product launch.



Partially correct. Logitech has been know to announce products at the CES in January, sometimes many months before they hit the market.


Audixium.. if you can't wait, the H1 is a fine remote. If you can wait till January, you should know if Logitech has anything new on the horizon.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Bley* /forum/post/21167514
> 
> 
> Thanks for those 900 Icons this morning Squareeyes!



You got it Tom. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/21167790
> 
> 
> Partially correct. Logitech has been know to announce products at the CES in January, sometimes many months before they hit the market.
> 
> 
> Audixium.. if you can't wait, the H1 is a fine remote. If you can wait till January, you should know if Logitech has anything new on the horizon.



I "sit" corrected.









And Audixium, not to sway you away from the One-- which was my primary remote for years-- but if you have the budget I'd go with the 900 for the added color buttons and RF. You just have to weigh the price to those features. In most other respects both remotes operate and feel the same.


----------



## cakendall

I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction here.I just picked up the Harmony One remote and all the settings appear to be correct when I program the remote but it will not change the input no matter what I do.Everything powers on but it just won't go to the change it.Any help would be appreciated since I have emailed Logitech three times since monday(with no replies)and the tech phone support is closed by the time I get done working.


----------



## Audixium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/21167790
> 
> 
> Partially correct. Logitech has been know to announce products at the CES in January, sometimes many months before they hit the market.
> 
> 
> Audixium.. if you can't wait, the H1 is a fine remote. If you can wait till January, you should know if Logitech has anything new on the horizon.



Thanks - I could wait until January, but not until April. The kids and wife complain every time they try to change activities, etc. I'm sure someone spilled coffee, soda, beer, or something in there. But I've already dismantled and cleaned it out once before - introducing some button press issues. At this point an hour of my time plus potential issues don't outweigh the immediate cost of a new remote.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21168032
> 
> 
> I "sit" corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audixium, not to sway you away from the One-- which was my primary remote for years-- but if you have the budget I'd go with the 900 for the added color buttons and RF. You just have to weigh the price to those features. In most other respects both remotes operate and feel the same.



The four color buttons wouldn't sway me. The RF isn't crucial for this application (all living room components get IR hits from all seats regardless of angle). So if those are the only significant differences I'd probably go H1.


However, if I could rig it up to a pseudo home automation scene (lights, A/V, etc) without a ton of fuss I might go that route.


Thanks for the input guys...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakendall* /forum/post/21169906
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction here.I just picked up the Harmony One remote and all the settings appear to be correct when I program the remote but it will not change the input no matter what I do.Everything powers on but it just won't go to the change it.Any help would be appreciated since I have emailed Logitech three times since monday(with no replies)and the tech phone support is closed by the time I get done working.



You need to provide a little more detail:

- what equipment do you have, e.g., TV, AVR, cable box, Bluray

- what input will not change

- does the Help button have any effect

- if you have more than one activity, can yo switch activities


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakendall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction here.I just picked up the Harmony One remote and all the settings appear to be correct when I program the remote but it will not change the input no matter what I do.Everything powers on but it just won't go to the change it.Any help would be appreciated since I have emailed Logitech three times since monday(with no replies)and the tech phone support is closed by the time I get done working.



As BPlayer said above you have to provide more information about your setup.


One thing that you should check is whether truing HDMI-CEC to OFF on the affected device(s) will fix the problem.


----------



## cakendall

Sorry about that....I'm using Sony bdsp580 blu ray and LG47lw5600 tv with a Directv d11 receiver.I can change the inputs manually on the remote by bringing up the blu ray and picking the hdmi 1 input and the I have to change the tv input to avi to get the tv to change when watching the Directv box.I'm guessing there is something I have to change on the remote.


----------



## a68oliver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakendall* /forum/post/21172429
> 
> 
> Sorry about that....I'm using Sony bdsp580 blu ray and LG47lw5600 tv with a Directv d11 receiver.I can change the inputs manually on the remote by bringing up the blu ray and picking the hdmi 1 input and the I have to change the tv input to avi to get the tv to change when watching the Directv box.I'm guessing there is something I have to change on the remote.



Have you set up two separate activities? One to watch the bluray and another to watch DirectTV? Setting up each activity should have asked you how to set the input on the TV for that activity.


----------



## Rondog32837

if you can change the settings on the devices and get it to work, the settings in the Logitech software must be wrong. Go back and review the settings pages and see where you are going wrong.


----------



## cakendall

I checked them all out several times with the same result.I even cleared everything out of the settings and started from scratch.I did just the tv and the remote worked perfect.I then went back and entered the Sony blu ray.I used hdmi 1 for the input in the setup and programed the remote.I turned on the tv and made sure it worked again and then hit the activity for watching a blu ray.......the blu ray comes on but it does not switch automatically to the hdmi 1 setting on the tv.If I click on devices I can then toggle to the inputs and pick hdmi one and it switches.

I'm not going to keep doing that because then I'll just stay with the remotes that came with the tv and blu ray.I'm just making sure it's not something I did and am overlooking.As far as I can tell this setup is so easy I don't think I can do it wrong.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakendall* /forum/post/21173659
> 
> 
> I checked them all out several times with the same result.I even cleared everything out of the settings and started from scratch.I did just the tv and the remote worked perfect.I then went back and entered the Sony blu ray.I used hdmi 1 for the input in the setup and programed the remote.I turned on the tv and made sure it worked again and then hit the activity for watching a blu ray.......the blu ray comes on but it does not switch automatically to the hdmi 1 setting on the tv.If I click on devices I can then toggle to the inputs and pick hdmi one and it switches.
> 
> I'm not going to keep doing that because then I'll just stay with the remotes that came with the tv and blu ray.I'm just making sure it's not something I did and am overlooking.As far as I can tell this setup is so easy I don't think I can do it wrong.



I'm sure it is getting frustrating, and I suspect that when it is fixed it is going to be one of those "Oh, I see, of course" kind of things.


I'm confused by your description. I'm not sure what input you are using for your "Watch TV" Activity? Do you have a cable or satellite box of some kind and that is connected to HDMI 1 or your TV? Is that what is working properly?


You say that "the blu ray comes on but it does not switch automatically to the hdmi 1 setting on the tv". The Blu-ray player's input is not what should be switching. The TV input should be switching between the connection from your DVR (or antenna) an input port on your TV, and between the connection from your Blu-ray player to an input port on your TV.


Does your TV have more than one HDMI input? Which one is your Blu-ray connected to? Which input is your DVR connected to?


----------



## a68oliver

I agree with what Bernie33 said. I am confused by your description of your setup.


Your description sounds as if you have programmed an input on the Bluray player and not the TV. The Bluray activity should program an input for the TV which should be HDMI 1.


I believe you said when you watch TV you are actually watching the Direct TV receiver and said it was set to AV1. Again, the watch TV activity (which I would name Watch Direct TV) should ask you what input to set the TV on (AV1).


Continue to give us more details and the forum can probably find a solution.


----------



## wstanko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakendall* /forum/post/21173659
> 
> 
> I checked them all out several times with the same result.I even cleared everything out of the settings and started from scratch.I did just the tv and the remote worked perfect.I then went back and entered the Sony blu ray.I used hdmi 1 for the input in the setup and programed the remote.I turned on the tv and made sure it worked again and then hit the activity for watching a blu ray.......the blu ray comes on but it does not switch automatically to the hdmi 1 setting on the tv.If I click on devices I can then toggle to the inputs and pick hdmi one and it switches.
> 
> I'm not going to keep doing that because then I'll just stay with the remotes that came with the tv and blu ray.I'm just making sure it's not something I did and am overlooking.As far as I can tell this setup is so easy I don't think I can do it wrong.



It is probably the same situation that I have. That is that the TV will not change inputs until it is on and has "warmed up" for a small amount of time. That being said, you will never be able to start the activity "Watch Blu Ray" from a total off situation if the TV is not already on HDMI 1. It will miss the switch command everytime because it is not ready to receive the command when it is being sent.


The work around is not pretty but it works and I do it all the time. First hit the Watch TV command. Allow the set to come on and prepare itself for commands. Then hit the Blu Ray command.


----------



## barrysb

There's another way to take care of equipment delays on start up. Add a pause command (I use 5 sec.) to the activity sequence, then add the desired input command to the device you're wanting to control to complete the activity. This retains a one button operation to start an activity.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wstanko* /forum/post/21174523
> 
> 
> It is probably the same situation that I have. That is that the TV will not change inputs until it is on and has "warmed up" for a small amount of time. That being said, you will never be able to start the activity "Watch Blu Ray" from a total off situation if the TV is not already on HDMI 1. It will miss the switch command everytime because it is not ready to receive the command when it is being sent.
> 
> 
> The work around is not pretty but it works and I do it all the time. First hit the Watch TV command. Allow the set to come on and prepare itself for commands. Then hit the Blu Ray command.



You don't need a workaround. I had the same problem w/ my DLP. I insisted level 2 support. There's a set of green keys they take you to on the remote, they can increase the length of time the initial signal is sent. It takes my set at least 30sec to come on from a cold start. Once the initial start-up is over, they all switch immediately(until the next cold start-up obviously). Don't settle for the workaround! It's gonna take some time w/ the rep, but it can be done. Again, it's critical that CEC is off on all devices/TV.


----------



## mdavej

CEC can actually partially solve your problem. As long as your TV has discrete input commands (I'm pretty sure LG does), then CEC can switch to the right input immediately. When your startup delay is done, sending another discrete input command won't do anything. In the case of DirecTV, which lacks CEC, the delayed input command will work fine.


I don't follow the previous post about green keys and delays. You can set whatever delays you want, so no need to rely on support at all.


All that being said, the long delay is actually due to IR noise from the screen during warmup. To mitigate that, just put a piece of masking tape on the IR eye, then you can shorten your delay substantially.


----------



## Super XP

Any chances that SPACE HD icon will be added to the iconHarmony site?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Super XP* /forum/post/21176761
> 
> 
> Any chances that SPACE HD icon will be added to the iconHarmony site?



I've never seen Randy turn anyone down. He's cool like that.


----------



## TatorTot

You guys with a ps3


Is there an alternative adapter to use with the harmony one & ps3


One without a power source , the official Logitech ps3 adapter has to be connected with a power cord


Im looking for one that uses the ps3"s power


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21176972
> 
> 
> You guys with a ps3
> 
> 
> Is there an alternative adapter to use with the harmony one & ps3
> 
> 
> One without a power source , the official Logitech ps3 adapter has to be connected with a power cord
> 
> 
> Im looking for one that uses the ps3"s power



If you can find a first gen IR2BT on eBay, etc., pick it up. It can run on AA batteries, USB power, or USB-->AC adapter. The proprietor decided to abandon the $50 device for a more complex (expensive) system that seems to be geared to home theater installers. If I'd known he was going to go that route, I'd have picked up a couple. It's simple, light-weight, and about the size of a deck of cards. For about a year, I ran it off AA batteries. Then I decided to use the USB power of my DVR. Now I use a USB-->AC adapter. If has always worked flawlessly (even turns on and shuts down the PS3 unlike similar pre-Logitech/Harmony adapters).


Can't run it off PS3's power, though. The PS3 has to be on for the port to be live. The USB port has to be live before the adapter will work. It's a paradox







. If USB power is what you're looking for, just plug it into one of your STB's USB ports.


PS: If Sony ever releases a PS3 update that disables the IR2BT, it will simultaneously be disabling the official Sony PS3 remote.


----------



## mdavej

Additional PS3 control options include USB solutions like the $15 Nyko blu-wave. I personally use a Gigaware USB/IR adapter that cost me $5 on clearance at radio shack. Don't know if you can still find those or not.


----------



## cakendall

Well I finally sat down this afternoon and looked at everything in my setup and I finally decided to delete all the settings again and start from scratch.I set everything up one by one three different times using the same original settings.I gave it one more shot and everything worked.For the Bluray I set the tv to hdmi 1 and it worked.I set the Directv setting on the tv to av1 and it worked.These are EXACTLY the same settings from day one that I had used.It makes me wonder if there is a problem with either the Logitech software or with the remote itself.I'm not always the sharpest knife in the drawer but I do know it shouldn't take setting it up 8-10 times with the same settings to make it work.

I really appreciate the suggestions everyone has given me so kudos to you all and thanks!!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21177321
> 
> 
> Additional PS3 control options include USB solutions like the $15 Nyko blu-wave...



I hated the Blu-Wave. It does not turn on the PS3. Many folks are not bothered by that stating that "you're gonna put a disc in the player anyway which turns on the PS3". That rationale doesn't work for me because I use my PS3 not only as a Blu-ray player, but also as a media player. I stream movies and music, and I like being able to seamlessly switch between activities including the PS3 without having to go to the player. I have the Blu-Wave in the original packaging that I'd be willing to give away to anyone who'd cover shipping.


----------



## Deezul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21175468
> 
> 
> I don't follow the previous post about green keys and delays. You can set whatever delays you want, so no need to rely on support at all.
> 
> 
> All that being said, the long delay is actually due to IR noise from the screen during warmup. To mitigate that, just put a piece of masking tape on the IR eye, then you can shorten your delay substantially.



I've set a 15 second delay (1800 milliseconds) between TV power on and input change, but my Harmony One won't do it. I've watched the signal send icon on the remote, and it stops after about 5 seconds.


I may need to make a call myself. My dealings with Harmony Support have not been as good as everyone else. They removed one of the HDMI input selections on my television with the "update" of the TV drivers. I was able to go back to the old one, and it works. I've told them what my inputs are, wit the TV in front of me, and they've tried to tell me I'm wrong?!?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deezul* /forum/post/21177439
> 
> 
> I've set a 15 second delay (1800 milliseconds) between TV power on and input change, but my Harmony One won't do it. I've watched the signal send icon on the remote, and it stops after about 5 seconds...



A 15 second delay would be 15000 milliseconds. 1800 milliseconds is only 1.8 seconds. Most newer TVs require 10-15 second power-on delay, so that might account for your problems.


----------



## Deezul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21177539
> 
> 
> A 15 second delay would be 15000 milliseconds. 1800 milliseconds is only 1.8 seconds. Most newer TVs require 10-15 second power-on delay, so that might account for your problems.



I went to check again. I have an 18000 (18 second) Power On delay, 500ms Inter-key Delay, 2000 ms Input Delay, and 500 ms Inter-Device Delay. Still no luck changing to a different input if the TV is cold when I power it up.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21175468
> 
> 
> CEC can actually partially solve your problem. As long as your TV has discrete input commands (I'm pretty sure LG does), then CEC can switch to the right input immediately. When your startup delay is done, sending another discrete input command won't do anything. In the case of DirecTV, which lacks CEC, the delayed input command will work fine.
> 
> 
> I don't follow the previous post about green keys and delays. You can set whatever delays you want, so no need to rely on support at all.
> 
> 
> All that being said, the long delay is actually due to IR noise from the screen during warmup. To mitigate that, just put a piece of masking tape on the IR eye, then you can shorten your delay substantially.



-The inter-device delay set up is something totally different.

-The delay isn't from RF, it's because the signal sent form the remote expires b4 the tv can receive it(due to it's slow start up).

-A 1st level rep will usually do a workaround. I refused to settle for this w/ a $200 remote and all new/modern equipment. The 2nd level will take you through some steps for the green input keys on the remote to alleviate this. It's a common thing for some people, especially if you have a DLP.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21178984
> 
> 
> -The inter-device delay set up is something totally different.
> 
> -The delay isn't from RF, it's because the signal sent form the remote expires b4 the tv can receive it(due to it's slow start up).
> 
> -A 1st level rep will usually do a workaround. I refused to settle for this w/ a $200 remote and all new/modern equipment. The 2nd level will take you through some steps for the green input keys on the remote to alleviate this. It's a common thing for some people, especially if you have a DLP.



I don't think we're on the same page. All I'm saying is that IR noise during warmup can interfere. Your tv may really be ready for signals in 3 seconds, but the flood of IR noise from the screen may not go away for 20 seconds. Filter out that noise, and you can cut your startup delay yourself. Inter-device delay and RF have nothing to do with it.


It's not important, but I still have no idea what you mean by green input key work-arounds. Did the tech have you insert some bogus commands (green buttons) to introduce more delay? Couldn't you have done that yourself? The problem is if you've had your remote a while, tech support is no longer free, so a DIY solution is best. Something simple like a piece of masking tape can save you a lot of time and money.


----------



## crab

I picked up a one a few days ago and commenced to setting it up last night. Seems to work ok save one issue. My equipment is a Panny GT24 tv, Sammy BD 6800 bluray, Sammy HD550 sound bar and the cable is on a dumb box (is just there and plugged in, basically just changes channels) model CD50X. The player is connected to the tv via hdmi1 which is ACR and the cable box connects via composite. This is labled as TV input on the tv and the tv needs to be set to channel 3. Two activities are set up, watch tv, and play dvd. The play dvd works fine. Watch tv will not switch the input from hdmi1 to tv. Doesn't matter how long the tv has been on. In devices the input is labled tuner and it will also not change to the tv input. I'm guessing here this command is incorrect but I havn't figured out how to change it. The input menu is selected on the remote by hitting the input button which brings up all the imputs which you then scroll through with the dpad and hit select on the right input. If I take the original remote and switch it to tv everything else works fine on the activity. I'm pretty sure I just have that one command which is hosed and holding up the works.


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crab* /forum/post/21179525
> 
> 
> I picked up a one a few days ago and commenced to setting it up last night. Seems to work ok save one issue. My equipment is a Panny GT24 tv, Sammy BD 6800 bluray, Sammy HD550 sound bar and the cable is on a dumb box (is just there and plugged in, basically just changes channels) model CD50X. The player is connected to the tv via hdmi1 which is ACR and the cable box connects via composite. This is labled as TV input on the tv and the tv needs to be set to channel 3. Two activities are set up, watch tv, and play dvd. The play dvd works fine. Watch tv will not switch the input from hdmi1 to tv. Doesn't matter how long the tv has been on. In devices the input is labled tuner and it will also not change to the tv input. I'm guessing here this command is incorrect but I havn't figured out how to change it. The input menu is selected on the remote by hitting the input button which brings up all the imputs which you then scroll through with the dpad and hit select on the right input. If I take the original remote and switch it to tv everything else works fine on the activity. I'm pretty sure I just have that one command which is hosed and holding up the works.



first thing i would check is to ensure the Panasonic's "Vieralink" HDMI control is turned off via the tv's menus. it could be that the hdmi control is interfering.


----------



## crab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21179768
> 
> 
> first thing i would check is to ensure the Panasonic's "Vieralink" HDMI control is turned off via the tv's menus. it could be that the hdmi control is interfering.



Yep, that got er, thanks.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21179031
> 
> 
> I don't think we're on the same page. All I'm saying is that IR noise during warmup can interfere. Your tv may really be ready for signals in 3 seconds, but the flood of IR noise from the screen may not go away for 20 seconds. Filter out that noise, and you can cut your startup delay yourself. Inter-device delay and RF have nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> It's not important, but I still have no idea what you mean by green input key work-arounds. Did the tech have you insert some bogus commands (green buttons) to introduce more delay? Couldn't you have done that yourself? The problem is if you've had your remote a while, tech support is no longer free, so a DIY solution is best. Something simple like a piece of masking tape can save you a lot of time and money.



I'm sure what you're saying about the infared is true, but I was referring to some of the posts by cakendall. Some tv's(particularly DLP) have trouble doing the input switching. 1st level reps try to do a workaround. 2nd level reps will take you to a screen on the remote that has green input buttons. They then make adjustments there which resolve the switching problem. I had the switching problem on the previous 2 DLP's, and the 2nd level reps(both times) went through the same process to alleviate the problem.


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/21143098
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 900 has the same delay issues (see http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...nd/td-p/184093 ) as the One?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Bump.


----------



## TatorTot

The ps3 Logitech adapter , does it need to be right next to the ps3 for it to work ?


How about in different shelfs


----------



## Tom Thomas

No, it doesn't need to be next to the PS3 to send signals to it but it does need to be in line-of-sight of the remote to receive the remote signals.


----------



## kuma65

Looking for help on a couple of issues.


1. Harmony one with Samsung LNT52/650 TV and when I turn on the Activity Watch TV or Watch Direct TV the TV always goes to the last input source that it was on. Would anyone know if I need to change the power on delay settings? If so, what I should try.


2. For activity Watch TV when I get to the screen for "what devise do you want to use to control volume" I get 2 options....TV and Onkyo receiver but I don't have the Onkyo as a device to watch TV. I would like to try and use the FIOS box instead of TV because the wife keeps on messing up when trying to switch between FIOS and TV to change the volume because when she does change back to FIOS she then changes the channel on the TV and then all hell breaks loose.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bump.



I guess so. That being said, the problem does not affect all commands on all devices. As explained in the thread you linked to, some commands have to be marked as "press and hold" in order to be repeated properly for that particular device. I also have heard that some devices have different commands in case a button is pressed and held down.


Some devices just behave differently when a button is presses and held down, e.g. my Denon receiver vs my Cisco Explorer cable box.


I would recommend you to get a Harmony remote, try it out and see how it behaves in your particular setup.


Hope this helps.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuma65* /forum/post/21200136
> 
> 
> Looking for help on a couple of issues.
> 
> 
> 1. Harmony one with Samsung LNT52/650 TV and when I turn on the Activity Watch TV or Watch Direct TV the TV always goes to the last input source that it was on. Would anyone know if I need to change the power on delay settings? If so, what I should try.



Try doubling the current setting. If that works you can progressively reduce it to the optimal value. Conversely, keep increasing it until it works.



> Quote:
> 2. For activity Watch TV when I get to the screen for "what devise do you want to use to control volume" I get 2 options....TV and Onkyo receiver but I don't have the Onkyo as a device to watch TV. I would like to try and use the FIOS box instead of TV because the wife keeps on messing up when trying to switch between FIOS and TV to change the volume because when she does change back to FIOS she then changes the channel on the TV and then all hell breaks loose.



Define a second activity for Watch TV with FIOS and use appropriately. From Activities select the required Activity, Customize Buttons, and change the Voulume Up/Down to the required device and buttons.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuma65* /forum/post/21200136
> 
> 
> Looking for help on a couple of issues.
> 
> 
> 1. Harmony one with Samsung LNT52/650 TV and when I turn on the Activity Watch TV or Watch Direct TV the TV always goes to the last input source that it was on. Would anyone know if I need to change the power on delay settings? If so, what I should try.
> 
> 
> 2. For activity Watch TV when I get to the screen for "what devise do you want to use to control volume" I get 2 options....TV and Onkyo receiver but I don't have the Onkyo as a device to watch TV. I would like to try and use the FIOS box instead of TV because the wife keeps on messing up when trying to switch between FIOS and TV to change the volume because when she does change back to FIOS she then changes the channel on the TV and then all hell breaks loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21202601
> 
> 
> Try doubling the current setting. If that works you can progressively reduce it to the optimal value. Conversely, keep increasing it until it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Define a second activity for Watch TV with FIOS and use appropriately. From Activities select the required Activity, Customize Buttons, and change the Voulume Up/Down to the required device and buttons.




My experience with several Samsung TVs is that they require a power-on delay between 11 and 13 seconds, but the default Harmony setting for them is usually around 8.5 seconds and definitely needs to be increased. 11 seconds is the shortest I've ever been able to use.


BPlayer's advice on how to change the volume controlling device is technically correct. However, most STBs have their volume control disabled when when their output is configured for Dolby Digital via HDMI or digital. Their volume control will typically only work on their 2ch analog outputs (a few will work on digital outputs only if they are in 2ch PCM mode). The reason for this is that most STBs do not have the facilities to decode the DD bitstream, adjust the volume on five discrete channels, then re-encode as a 5.1 DD bitstream. I can't guarantee that the FiOS box follows the general rule, since I've never had one... but my point is that you should check to make sure that the box CAN control volume in your configuration before you waste any time trying to reprogram the remote.


----------



## jcalabria

I picked up a second One a few weeks ago when Logitech was running one of their $99 refurb deals. I replaced my original remote with the new one and sent the old unit upstairs to the bonus room.


I had been one of those to have experienced very good battery life on my original One... typically 7-10 days between charges. Not so lucky with the new one... 3 days seems to be the max it will go. This is with the exact same programming and usage habits. I even swapped the batteries and the shorter charge cycle stayed with the new remote, so it's not a battery issue.


The other major difference I note between the two units, which may be related to the battery life differences, is that the new remote's display is significantly brighter than the old one, which is not a plus in any way since it looks washed out compared to the deep rich colors of the original unit. The new one doesn't look that bad by itself, but is obviously different than the original and pales (pun intended) in comparison to the older unit.


----------



## YMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21177437
> 
> 
> I hated the Blu-Wave. It does not turn on the PS3. Many folks are not bothered by that stating that "you're gonna put a disc in the player anyway which turns on the PS3". That rationale doesn't work for me because I use my PS3 not only as a Blu-ray player, but also as a media player. I stream movies and music, and I like being able to seamlessly switch between activities including the PS3 without having to go to the player. I have the Blu-Wave in the original packaging that I'd be willing to give away to anyone who'd cover shipping.



I stream movies too via my PS3. I also have the Bluewave. What did you replace your Bluewave with?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YMark* /forum/post/21202907
> 
> 
> I stream movies too via my PS3. I also have the Bluewave. What did you replace your Bluewave with?



First generation IR2BT. You can't purchase them from the manufacturer anymore because he changed his production to appeal more to a higher end device user. I've used this IR2BT for years with flawless performance. My Harmony One remote controls my PS3 just like the PS3 bluetooth remote would.











EDIT: Actually, when I visit IR2BT.com's site now, it appears that he's not even making the higher end stuff either (unless he's doing it under another name.)


Again, I encourage you check ebay, etc and see if you can find it. I paid $50 for mine when the guy was making 'em. There was a waiting list.


Then again, I assume Logitech's solution does the same thing, it's just a little bigger, and I doubt it's as flexible as the IR2BT when it comes to power supply options, but that may not matter to you. I bought the IR2BT before there was a Logitech solution.


----------



## animoxiety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21200138
> 
> 
> I guess so. That being said, the problem does not affect all commands on all devices. As explained in the thread you linked to, some commands have to be marked as "press and hold" in order to be repeated properly for that particular device. I also have heard that some devices have different commands in case a button is pressed and held down.
> 
> 
> Some devices just behave differently when a button is presses and held down, e.g. my Denon receiver vs my Cisco Explorer cable box.
> 
> 
> I would recommend you to get a Harmony remote, try it out and see how it behaves in your particular setup.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for your answer.


Problem is, I already have a One and the delays are driving me crazy (I'm primarily using it with a MCE IR receiver for my HTPC).


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> Problem is, I already have a One and the delays are driving me crazy (I'm primarily using it with a MCE IR receiver for my HTPC).



What are you doing with it? I'm also using the One with MCE-compatible IR receiver (it is not the MS one) and the One is not lagging more than the original remote, but I'm using it for very basic stuff, so I might be missing something.


The general approach to minimize the lag is to set the inter-key delay and the number of the repeats to 0, but I guess you already tried that.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My experience with several Samsung TVs is that they require a power-on delay between 11 and 13 seconds, but the default Harmony setting for them is usually around 8.5 seconds and definitely needs to be increased.



Ditto. I had to increase the power on delay of my Samsung LN46B750 from 7 to 15 sec. to make it work properly. 14 and 13 also worked, but not in 100% of the tests I did. The way I ball parked it was that I measured the time from power on (with the original remote) to the display of the source info on the screen and then played a bit around that number until I found the setting that always worked.


----------



## Audixium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21202693
> 
> 
> I picked up a second One a few weeks ago when Logitech was running one of their $99 refurb deals.



Do they run these refurb deals frequently?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audixium* /forum/post/21217455
> 
> 
> Do they run these refurb deals frequently?



They have been... seems like at least twice in the past 60-90 days. In between the One deals they ran refurb specials on the 650 ($39 - I picked up two of those) and the 900 ($150 - passed on that).


----------



## TatorTot

I called Logitech to see if they could help me with the remote not changing the correct input on a new device i added


They told me since i bought the remote in july the 90 days have passed, i needed to pay them $10 for there help


I told them no thanks


After an hour of trial and error i got it working properly


----------



## Milehigh

I'm getting a new Onkyo AV receiver today to replace the cheesy home-theater in a box setup my wife had before we married. What is the best method to replace devices on the Harmony One? I have two affected activities, Watch TV and Watch Blu-Ray...


The current setup does not do 5.1 sound from the Comcast box as it doesn't have the inputs... my goal is to do all HDMI through the Onkyo 609 with only one output to a Panasonic plasma... any advice for programming my Harmony One appreciated as I have not really touched it in 2 years or so other than replacing the battery


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milehigh* /forum/post/21232190
> 
> 
> I'm getting a new Onkyo AV receiver today to replace the cheesy home-theater in a box setup my wife had before we married. What is the best method to replace devices on the Harmony One? I have two affected activities, Watch TV and Watch Blu-Ray...
> 
> 
> The current setup does not do 5.1 sound from the Comcast box as it doesn't have the inputs... my goal is to do all HDMI through the Onkyo 609 with only one output to a Panasonic plasma... any advice for programming my Harmony One appreciated as I have not really touched it in 2 years or so other than replacing the battery



First step, Add the new device, then you can do one of the following:

1. Go to each Activity that uses the AVR, select Setting, Review the setting for this Activity, and rerun the setup wizard

or

2. Delete all Activities that use the old AVR, and recreate all the required Activities with the new AVR


----------



## Audixium

I picked up the One today from BB at $135...any advice for migrating my 720 settings?


----------



## MacdaddyPS

Doesn't the Logitech software transfer settings from your previous remote to your new remote?


Survey says: Why yes, yes it does!


----------



## Milehigh

Well, added a new PVR type of cable box today and a new Onkyo 609 receiver and have basic functionality working but do have some questions. I have only two activities which work, Watch TV (running the surround sound through the receiver) and Watch DVD/Blu-Ray.


With the receiver, you can go to a Net function and play Pandora, Slacker and other types of internet radio, but the remote is not functioning to go through the menus, so I'm assuming the Harmony hard buttons are working for the cable box... How do I enable functionality to use the arrow keys and enter for the receiver. Would I need a new activity that enables different capabilities for the Harmony.


What other advice would anyone have to get full functions of the TV, cable box, receiver and blu-ray? Thanks... great forum and any advice appreciated


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Create a new activity for the on-line functions of the receiver. You are not going to need the PVR when you listen to Pandora, so creating a new activity is the best way to go.


If you need the TV make sure that the direction buttons are assigned to the AVR, not to the TV.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/21240532
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Logitech software transfer settings from your previous remote to your new remote?
> 
> 
> Survey says: Why yes, yes it does!



Only partly true... device settings, learned commands and basic activity information is transferred, but any button customization is generally not transferred when you "upgrade" to a different model remote.


----------



## chili555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21240937
> 
> 
> Only partly true... device settings, learned commands and basic activity information is transferred, but any button customization is generally not transferred when you "upgrade" to a different model remote.



Indeed. I upgraded from a 550 to a One and most settings were transferred. However, a bit of fine tuning was required after I had a chance to try out my One, but it's all perfect now.


In my opinion, the greatest strength of the Harmony system is exactly that; the ability to fine tune and customize to taste. I love my Harmonys.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chili555* /forum/post/21241186
> 
> 
> Indeed. I upgraded from a 550 to a One and most settings were transferred. However, a bit of fine tuning was required after I had a chance to try out my One, but it's all perfect now.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the greatest strength of the Harmony system is exactly that; the ability to fine tune and customize to taste. I love my Harmonys.



Me, too... all ten of them.







(It's an addiction, lol.







)


----------



## blairtruck

i love my harmoney one


----------



## Milehigh

Thanks, I think I actually have it working quite well... it took a while to figure out how to enable the arrow keys with the Net/USBright, Net/USBleft etc... not very intuitive. At any rate, I think I have things working pretty smoothly after some rough patches and many reprogramming efforts.


One question though, is there a way to change the icon for an activity? ** EDIT ** After a lot of searching, I want to clarify this question... when you add a new activity, there are some built-in icons, one which had an MP3 text over a graphic... can you change from one built-in icon to another??? There seem to be a few in there...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21240911
> 
> 
> ^^^ Create a new activity for the on-line functions of the receiver. You are not going to need the PVR when you listen to Pandora, so creating a new activity is the best way to go.
> 
> 
> If you need the TV make sure that the direction buttons are assigned to the AVR, not to the TV.


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Not that I know of. There might be some trick to use a particular icon, though, since I have two slightly different icons on my "Watch TV"-type activities, which are using the exact sane devices (just different groups of favourite channels).


----------



## MacdaddyPS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairtruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i love my harmoney one



Can u really "LOVE" an inanimate object??

Things that make u go Hmmmmm...


----------



## MacdaddyPS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairtruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i love my harmoney one



Can one really "LOVE" an inanimate object??

Things that make you go-Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## chili555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/21244912
> 
> 
> Can one really "LOVE" an inanimate object??
> 
> Things that make you go-Hmmmmmm.....



Wikipedia says:


> Quote:
> In English, love refers to a variety of different feelings, states, and attitudes, ranging from pleasure ("I loved that meal") to interpersonal attraction ("I love my partner"). ...This diversity of uses and meanings, combined with the complexity of the feelings involved, makes love unusually difficult to consistently define, even compared to other emotional states.



In that sense, I love my home, my BMW cabrio, a great steak, a great gin martini, my Harmony remotes and, most of all, my beloved Sylvia.


----------



## Ghpr13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/21244912
> 
> 
> Can one really "LOVE" an inanimate object??
> 
> Things that make you go-Hmmmmmm.....



I dated a women who was in "Love" with an inanimate object and it made her go Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!










Ghpr13


----------



## MacdaddyPS

Wikipedia ... Now there's a definitive source.

I like a lot of my "toys" too. But I "LOVE" my wife and my sons. Period.

Nevertheless, love is the answer.


----------



## chappy16775




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/21204541
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> Problem is, I already have a One and the delays are driving me crazy (I'm primarily using it with a MCE IR receiver for my HTPC).



There is no solution. Believe me I've researched everywhere.

The Harmony has a hardware limitation causing a 300ms delay no matter what you set. The best performance is achieved by setting all delays to 0ms and repeats to 0. In doing that I can live with it even though it's not as snappy as I'd like.


----------



## uscpsycho

I'm having all kinds of trouble controling my Samsung PN63C8000 plasma with my Harmony One. I had a Harmony 880 that worked flawlessly. I'm now using a Harmony One (on my second unit now) and so frustrated.


Power on/off and input changes work very intermittently. I've tried adjusting all kinds of timing settings and nothing works reliably. Can anyone tell me what adjustments they made to get their Harmony One controling a comparable model Samsung TV reliably? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I don't have any trouble with any of my other devices. Everything but the TV works well. When something goes wrong Help will set things straight but I don't want to have to keep using help. Very frustrated...


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uscpsycho* /forum/post/21246766
> 
> 
> I'm having all kinds of trouble controling my Samsung Samsung PN63C8000 plasma with my Harmony One. I had a Harmony 880 that worked flawlessly. I'm now using a Harmony One (on my second unit now) and so frustrated.
> 
> 
> Power on/off and input changes work very intermittently. I've tried adjusting all kinds of timing settings and nothing works reliably. Can anyone tell me what adjustments they made to get their Harmony One controling a comparable model Samsung TV reliably? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> I don't have any trouble with any of my other devices. Everything but the TV works well. When something goes wrong Help will set things straight but I don't want to have to keep using help. Very frustrated...



I had the same trouble with my Panasonic Plasma. I think it has to do with the TV interfering with the IR signal. I even tried a remote IR receiver and still had intermittent problems.


Since I only use one HDMI input and only need the remote to power the TV on and off, my solution was to use a surge-activated power strip linked to my AVR. Whenever I turn my AVR on or off, the powerstrip turns my TV on/off with it. This works great for me because I also use computer case fans to cool my cabinet - they are also surge activated with the AVR.


----------



## uscpsycho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/21246839
> 
> 
> I had the same trouble with my Panasonic Plasma. I think it has to do with the TV interfering with the IR signal. I even tried a remote IR receiver and still had intermittent problems.
> 
> 
> Since I only use one HDMI input and only need the remote to power the TV on and off, my solution was to use a surge-activated power strip linked to my AVR. Whenever I turn my AVR on or off, the powerstrip turns my TV on/off with it. This works great for me because I also use computer case fans to cool my cabinet - they are also surge activated with the AVR.



I don't think this is it. Since the 880 worked flawlessly I don't think IR interference is to blame. Also, if the TV was interfering with the IR signal emitted by the remote control then all my devices would be affected.


Thanks for sharing but I don't think this is the problme I'm having.


----------



## a67epipadjlb

Awesome. I've been looking to replace my old MX-700 and have been researching up the MX-810 but now this comes along and I actually like the key layout better. I may just hold off and see how the One comes along after release and pick one up, so to speak.

__________________

Scott


----------



## uscpsycho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a67epipadjlb* /forum/post/21246964
> 
> 
> Awesome. I've been looking to replace my old MX-700 and have been researching up the MX-810 but now this comes along and I actually like the key layout better. I may just hold off and see how the One comes along after release and pick one up, so to speak.



Are you talking about the Harmony One? It's been out for several years now. (This thread was started January 2008.)


----------



## Ohlias

Hello


I'm hoping someone can help or lead me to a place to start...


Just bought a Harmony One and the Logitech PS3 Adapter. Here's my setup:


In a media cabinet on the left (no line of sight), Yamaha HTR-6063 (RXV-667), Bell ExpresVu HD PVR and Slim PS3 both hooked to the Yammy via HDMI.


The Yammy is then linked to and LG 55LW5300 at the front (LED-LCD).


Lutron digital infrared light controller (side ways, almost hidden, really badly placed)


I'm using a powered IR extender for the cabinet connected to the Yammy and the Bell Satellite receiver. As the TV is out in the open, it does not require anything.


In configuring the remote, all the model numbers were recognized and activities set from default all functioned (more or less). What I didn't like was that when switching functions, it was trying to turn things off so I cancelled those commands. I also wanted to order the sequence so the TV would go on first (point the remote at the TV) and then once the TV was on rotate back to the left where the PS3 adapter and IR extender are, point the remote and have it switch on the Yammy and PS3 (movie) OR Yammy and Bell Sat (TV).


None of that works. I imagine it may have something to do with timing, as the tasks are properly ordered when I check the software.


However, when I hit "help" on the remote, each device can be turned on one at a time, without a problem. So I know the codes and IR signals are good. Also, the IR extender lights up when it gets a signal, and that is also happening. But none of the devices will turn on.


It's nice to have one remote that WILL turn all my equipment on, but the real selling point was to have a remote that will automate some of the process, especially when my inlays are over babysitting and they want to watch my "complicated" setup.


So I'm assuming timing is the issue. If I want TV -> Yammy/PS3 and know that I need a delay between the TV and other equipment, how do I know how much? Also, do I need a delay between the Yammy and PS3?


Thanks in advance


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ohlias* /forum/post/21263931
> 
> 
> In configuring the remote, all the model numbers were recognized and activities set from default all functioned (more or less). What I didn't like was that when switching functions, it was trying to turn things off so I cancelled those commands.



The HO tracks the power state of all devices, so when switching Activities or turning off the system the correct devices will be controlled. You talked about switching "functions". Did you mean "Activities" and what "commands" did you cancel? Something has not been setup correctly.



> Quote:
> I also wanted to order the sequence so the TV would go on first (point the remote at the TV) and then once the TV was on rotate back to the left where the PS3 adapter and IR extender are, point the remote and have it switch on the Yammy and PS3 (movie) OR Yammy and Bell Sat (TV).
> 
> 
> None of that works. I imagine it may have something to do with timing, as the tasks are properly ordered when I check the software.
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming timing is the issue. If I want TV -> Yammy/PS3 and know that I need a delay between the TV and other equipment, how do I know how much? Also, do I need a delay between the Yammy and PS3?



Yes, you can control the sequence, within Activities, in which devices are turned on. The delay needs to be long enough for the device to be operational to accept the next command. The longest wait is usually for TV's, and something shorter for AVR's. The delays are specified in the device setting and not "between devices", i.e., Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays.


Ideally, the receiver for the IR extender should be at the front so that convoluted rotations of the remote are not required. When everything is on, if you can point the remote towards the front and control the devices in the cabinet then the position is OK.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ohlias* /forum/post/21263931
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help or lead me to a place to start...
> 
> 
> Just bought a Harmony One and the Logitech PS3 Adapter. Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> In a media cabinet on the left (no line of sight), Yamaha HTR-6063 (RXV-667), Bell ExpresVu HD PVR and Slim PS3 both hooked to the Yammy via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The Yammy is then linked to and LG 55LW5300 at the front (LED-LCD).
> 
> 
> Lutron digital infrared light controller (side ways, almost hidden, really badly placed)
> 
> 
> I'm using a powered IR extender for the cabinet connected to the Yammy and the Bell Satellite receiver. As the TV is out in the open, it does not require anything.
> 
> 
> In configuring the remote, all the model numbers were recognized and activities set from default all functioned (more or less). What I didn't like was that when switching functions, it was trying to turn things off so I cancelled those commands. I also wanted to order the sequence so the TV would go on first (point the remote at the TV) and then once the TV was on rotate back to the left where the PS3 adapter and IR extender are, point the remote and have it switch on the Yammy and PS3 (movie) OR Yammy and Bell Sat (TV).
> 
> 
> None of that works. I imagine it may have something to do with timing, as the tasks are properly ordered when I check the software.
> 
> 
> However, when I hit "help" on the remote, each device can be turned on one at a time, without a problem. So I know the codes and IR signals are good. Also, the IR extender lights up when it gets a signal, and that is also happening. But none of the devices will turn on.
> 
> 
> It's nice to have one remote that WILL turn all my equipment on, but the real selling point was to have a remote that will automate some of the process, especially when my inlays are over babysitting and they want to watch my "complicated" setup.
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming timing is the issue. If I want TV -> Yammy/PS3 and know that I need a delay between the TV and other equipment, how do I know how much? Also, do I need a delay between the Yammy and PS3?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Adding to the advice that BPPlayer gave you, it sounds like you do not have your Activities setup correctly. The Harmony will not turn a device on or off incorrectly, and you will not need to re-point your Harmony (ignoring your light switch for the moment) when you have your Activities setup correctly.


You should have an Activity for watching TV. You can call it whatever you want. When you define that Activity you will select the Devices that are used for that Activity, you will define which inputs your Devices should be set to for that Activity, you will specify that your Yamaha controls the volume for that Activity, and you will specify that you change channels using your satellite receiver.


Now, lets say you're starting with all devices turned off. When you select the watch TV Activity, the Harmony will turn on only those devices that are used to watch TV. If you then choose the PS3 Activity, the Harmony will turn off any Devices that are not used for playing with the PS3, and adjust the input settings on the Devices that are used. If you then want to watch TV again, the Harmony will turn off the PS3, turn on any Devices that are needed that weren't being used for the PS3 Activity, and set the inputs appropriately.


----------



## Ohlias

Thanks BPlayer and Bernie, but I will restate my problem.


Bernie: you are correct in you post. I go through all those steps, but the end result (of which I expect as you describe) does not happen. Here's another go at it:


Harmony One and PS3 Adapter. Have my LG TV, Bell Satellite HD PVR and Yamaha AVR loaded. When selecting devices, I can use all functions on each unit.


However, activities (the main reason I bougth the remote) are not working at all.


I do have a problem in that my TV is in front, and everything else is in a hidden media closet. For the stuff in the closet, I've got an IR repeater with diodes glued to everything (except the PS3 adpater).


Now it doesn't matter where I aim the remote, the TV, the IR repeater, or both, one after another, nothing turns on. Sometimes ONE thing will turn on, but it's never consistent. I'm assuming I should be fooling with some timing delays and such, as I have successfully created a Custom Activty which would shut everything off. The reason the custom activity works is that I've added all the timings.


When I try to do that for a preset activity (Watch TV, Play DVD) I get to this screen and can't edit anything:












You'll see in the pic that nothing can be edited. I can add activities, but I cannot remove them or add time in between them.


Ideally, the TV would come on first, pause 5000ms, then the AVR, pause a sec, then select HDMI 2, then the Sat HD PVR and thats it. No need to set it to Tuner... (I got the "shut down" activity to work that way)


How do I do that?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ohlias* /forum/post/21271841
> 
> 
> Thanks BPlayer and Bernie, but I will restate my problem.
> 
> 
> Bernie: you are correct in you post. I go through all those steps, but the end result (of which I expect as you describe) does not happen. Here's another go at it:
> 
> 
> Harmony One and PS3 Adapter. Have my LG TV, Bell Satellite HD PVR and Yamaha AVR loaded. When selecting devices, I can use all functions on each unit.
> 
> 
> However, activities (the main reason I bougth the remote) are not working at all.
> 
> 
> I do have a problem in that my TV is in front, and everything else is in a hidden media closet. For the stuff in the closet, I've got an IR repeater with diodes glued to everything (except the PS3 adpater).
> 
> 
> Now it doesn't matter where I aim the remote, the TV, the IR repeater, or both, one after another, nothing turns on. Sometimes ONE thing will turn on, but it's never consistent. I'm assuming I should be fooling with some timing delays and such, as I have successfully created a Custom Activty which would shut everything off. The reason the custom activity works is that I've added all the timings.
> 
> 
> When I try to do that for a preset activity (Watch TV, Play DVD) I get to this screen and can't edit anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see in the pic that nothing can be edited. I can add activities, but I cannot remove them or add time in between them.
> 
> 
> Ideally, the TV would come on first, pause 5000ms, then the AVR, pause a sec, then select HDMI 2, then the Sat HD PVR and thats it. No need to set it to Tuner... (I got the "shut down" activity to work that way)
> 
> 
> How do I do that?



Let me suggest two alternate approaches to resolving your problem. But first, I'm not clear why you talk about changing where you point the remote. You should have the sensor for your IR repeater lined up with the TV so that you (and your family) always point the remote at the TV. That is the natural, intuitive way for people to act.


One way to approach resolving your problems is to use the Troubleshooting option and letting it guide you, rather than going the customization route.


The other way, and the one I would use, is to call Logitech and have them help you. They are very, very good. Be sure to allow enough time. They will stay on the phone with you as long as necessary to get everything working and tested. The sooner you call the better, because as people start receiving them as gifts or buying them on sale for themselves, Logitech's phone lines will get seasonally busy.


----------



## Ohlias

I have to first say thank you for taking the time to write.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21272050
> 
> 
> Let me suggest two alternate approaches to resolving your problem. But first, I'm not clear why you talk about changing where you point the remote. You should have the sensor for your IR repeater lined up with the TV so that you (and your family) always point the remote at the TV. That is the natural, intuitive way for people to act.



I wish I could line them up. But my TV is on the NORTH wall and then a door and frame on the left and then on the WEST wall is my media closet. All wires are in the wall and run to and from the TV into the closet. I've got no line of site to the closet as everything is behind a curtain. Hence the IR repeater. But since the IR repeater is hard wired to the devices in the closet, it has a wire that extends from it and I would have to string it across a door way to get it in from of the TV. Same thing for the PS3 adpater. However, both seem to work well and I don't really need to point directly at them, just need and un obstructed view.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21272050
> 
> 
> One way to approach resolving your problems is to use the Troubleshooting option and letting it guide you, rather than going the customization route.



I've done this, and one step at a time, everything turns on. But I shouldn't have to do this all the time, should I?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/21272050
> 
> 
> The other way, and the one I would use, is to call Logitech and have them help you. They are very, very good. Be sure to allow enough time. They will stay on the phone with you as long as necessary to get everything working and tested. The sooner you call the better, because as people start receiving them as gifts or buying them on sale for themselves, Logitech's phone lines will get seasonally busy.



I've definetly been considering this option


As an update though, yesterday, things seem to be going a little better. I was able to successfully "Watch TV" and then switch to "Watch DVD" and the components all turned on an off as desired.

*My only question is, referring to the pic I posted earlier, is there a way to edit that screen and it's preset functions?*


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Yes, you can reorder the devices: From the activities screen customize the activity (I don't have the software in front of me) and select the option to change the way the devices are powered on. Ideally, the order should be: TV, AVR, source to avoid HDMI handshake issues and you should make sure that HDMI-CEC is OFF on all your devices.


In order to add delays you have at least two ways to do this: change the power on delay for each device (customize the device) or to tell Harmony that all your devices don't have power buttons and add the commands to turn them on, delay, select input, etc. in the beginning and at the end of all activities. I wouldn't go the second route unless there is no other way for some reason.


Several other things:

* having the IR eyes of the TV an the rest if the equipment in different places certainly complicates the setup an might require you to move the remote when the activity starts up/shuts down so I would strongly recommend to have them in one direction. I guess that your IR blaster's eye can be extended and if you cannot do it permanently for some reason, extend it until you setup your activities properly;

* if you cannot move the IR eyes in one line, you might want to experiment using HDMI-CEC to power on the TV when you power on the AVR (set that the TV doesn't have a power button in the Harmony software), but even if that works, you'll have issues changing the input of the TV of you have to;

* a delay of 5 sec. for the TV is probably too small - most TVs need at least 10 sec. before they are able to accept IR commands, so you might want to look into this one.


Hope this helps.


----------



## James A. McGahee

I recently purchased the Harmony One then the Harmony Link.

I have been on the phone for two days with Harmony support folks and gotten no where.


Main Problem: When I click on Go to my Account all I get is the spinning wheel. It doesn't go to the actual password page.


Any ideas what is going on?

Thanks


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the Harmony One then the Harmony Link.
> 
> I have been on the phone for two days with Harmony support folks and gotten no where.
> 
> 
> Main Problem: When I click on Go to my Account all I get is the spinning wheel. It doesn't go to the actual password page.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is going on?
> 
> Thanks



Try another computer.


----------



## thaxphenomx

Can the logitech harmony one display the volume level on it's LCD when changing the volume on an AVR? My AVR is hidden behind a cabinet and has no on screen display on my TV so it'd be nice to find a remote that shows the volume level. Thanks.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaxphenomx* /forum/post/21277801
> 
> 
> Can the logitech harmony one display the volume level on it's LCD when changing the volume on an AVR? My AVR is hidden behind a cabinet and has no on screen display on my TV so it'd be nice to find a remote that shows the volume level. Thanks.



Nope, it has no idea what the volume level on your AVR is and your AVR has no ability to provide feedback to the Harmony even if the Harmony could accept it.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21276912
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the Harmony One then the Harmony Link.
> 
> I have been on the phone for two days with Harmony support folks and gotten no where.
> 
> 
> Main Problem: When I click on Go to my Account all I get is the spinning wheel. It doesn't go to the actual password page.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is going on?
> 
> Thanks



Not sure what you are referring to as Harmony Link. I do all my customizations from the software installed on my PC. It logs on the account that was setup on the Logitech system. The software can be downloaded from their site here:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/440/37...s&bit=&osid=14


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21279310
> 
> 
> Not sure what you are referring to as Harmony Link. I do all my customizations from the software installed on my PC. It logs on the account that was setup on the Logitech system. The software can be downloaded from their site here:
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/440/37...s&bit=&osid=14



The harmony link is an iPhone/iPad based remote that uses myharmony.com, not the downloadable software used by the One. Myharmony problems are usually related to your browser, security and silverlight plugin. Many are never able to get it working.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21279487
> 
> 
> The harmony link is an iPhone/iPad based remote that uses myharmony.com...



You forgot to mention Android phones...


----------



## chili555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21279487
> 
> 
> The harmony link is an iPhone/iPad based remote that uses myharmony.com, not the downloadable software used by the One. Myharmony problems are usually related to your browser, security and silverlight plugin. Many are never able to get it working.



Silverlight on an iPad, eh??

http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/does...ft-silverlight 


I wonder if that's why it doesn't work.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chili555* /forum/post/21281957
> 
> 
> Silverlight on an iPad, eh??
> 
> http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/does...ft-silverlight
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's why it doesn't work.



I guess I should have been more clear. You configure the harmony link device from a computer on a website that uses silverlight for the tutorial videos. The iPad/iPhone, and most importantly, Android phone controls the link device via wifi. No silverlight required on that end of course. Since I've apparently got this all wrong, then some actual link users could step up and help the OP.


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/21277758
> 
> 
> Try another computer.



Thanks to everyone who jumped on. It all helped. My solution was to install an older version of IE as the current version and Firefox wouldn't work.

I have a new Onkyo receiver. So far I seem to have all the kinks worked out of the Harmony Link serving as my remote on my iPad2 as far as DirecTV, Samsung BD-UP 5000 HD/BR player, and Apple TV.


Yet to get working is my Sovereign disk changer & Entre Hub (no digital coax/optical out on Onkyo-not sure of connections), Roku, and Samsung Off Air Digital TV receiver.










Any help with how to set up these up would be appreciated. I have followed the diagrams for the Sovereign Changer/Entre when connected to a non-Sovereign (Kenwood) receiver (again no digital out) which was go to my retired Sovereign receiver.


----------



## pizzaiolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21295359
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who jumped on. It all helped. My solution was to install an older version of IE as the current version and Firefox wouldn't work.
> 
> I have a new Onkyo receiver. So far I seem to have all the kinks worked out of the Harmony Link serving as my remote on my iPad2 as far as DirecTV, Samsung BD-UP 5000 HD/BR player, and Apple TV.
> 
> 
> Yet to get working is my Sovereign disk changer & Entre Hub (no digital coax/optical out on Onkyo-not sure of connections), Roku, and Samsung Off Air Digital TV receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help with how to set up these up would be appreciated. I have followed the diagrams for the Sovereign Changer/Entre when connected to a non-Sovereign (Kenwood) receiver (again no digital out) which was go to my retired Sovereign receiver.



James, I don't know about the others but create your Roku as a DVD player (add device DVD). Roku will be listed in the pulldown for manufacturer, then enter your specific model (mine is Roku2 XS). Then rename the device as Roku for clarity. Once you do that it's pretty straight forward. Enjoy that Roku!


----------



## rightintel

For some reason my One no longer turns off my blu-ray when I switch inputs. My player player(Sony 780) goes into "home" mode instead. Anyone else w/ a Sony player experience this?


----------



## mdavej

At some point you've probably enabled HDMI control on your tv or player which could keep your player on. So make sure bravia sync is off.


----------



## BMLocal175

I'm out of town and the wife just told me the screen went white, with like a dark smudge in the middle, like an ink spill. I see after a quick Google search the white screen is a problem. I sent her a link to logitech where someone had a fix to try but I still have to the end of the month on my warranty. Any suggestions?


----------



## BMLocal175

Here is a picture.

Attachment 229881


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/21308958
> 
> 
> I'm out of town and the wife just told me the screen went white, with like a dark smudge in the middle, like an ink spill. I see after a quick Google search the white screen is a problem. I sent her a link to logitech where someone had a fix to try but I still have to the end of the month on my warranty. Any suggestions?



Since it's still under warranty, I'd suggest you return it for a replacement


----------



## oman321

Looks like a it took a tumble and the LCD underneath cracked/broke and the liquid crystal material has oozed out. Similar to when a laptop LCD Screen gets cracked.


+1 on the replace, quick.


----------



## BMLocal175

Does anyone have the number to call to get the warranty process going?


----------



## tbraden32

MediaBrowser/ WMC7 Question


I watch a movie in media browser, I do not close media browser down. I switch activity via my HarmonyOne and watch live TV using an activity command..which switches inputs on my TV and AVR. When I switch back to my HTPC input using a HTPC activity command, my Media browser is no longer up and it defaults to Recorded TV within WMC. I can get back to media browser by hitting my back button on my remote but Why does it not just stay in MediaBrowser window and keep going to the Recorded TV section within WMC?


assuming the H1 is sending a command to the WMC to default to Recorded TV. How or what do I change to correct this so it stays in Media Browser , same place I left before I switched activities?


Confused...!


Hope I explained this correctly...!


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21296828
> 
> 
> At some point you've probably enabled HDMI control on your tv or player which could keep your player on. So make sure bravia sync is off.



Checked that-still off like I left it. I can't for the life of me figure out why the sudden change. Instead of the display saying "see you" and powering off, it goes to "home" and stays on when I switch inputs...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21326332
> 
> 
> Checked that-still off like I left it. I can't for the life of me figure out why the sudden change. Instead of the display saying "see you" and powering off, it goes to "home" and stays on when I switch inputs...



Time for diagnostic investigation.

1. Does pressing the Help button resolve the problem?

2. Do you have more than 2 Activities, and does the same thing happen when switching to different Activities?

3. If you go into Device mode does power off turn of the device after the problem occurs? What about while you are in that Activity?


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21327847
> 
> 
> Time for diagnostic investigation.
> 
> 1. Does pressing the Help button resolve the problem?
> 
> 2. Do you have more than 2 Activities, and does the same thing happen when switching to different Activities?
> 
> 3. If you go into Device mode does power off turn of the device after the problem occurs? What about while you are in that Activity?



Thanks for the post:

1. Yes, if I go to the point where it eventually asks me if the 780 is still on.

2. Yes, and no it doesn't happen on other activities.

3. Yes, power off works in device mode, even when I'm in the activity.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21329210
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, and no it doesn't happen on other activities.



If only switching from Watch Blu-ray to some other activity does not turn off the Blu-ray player then it could mean that the Blu-ray player is somehow defined in the activity that you are switching to. The software will show you an icon of all the devices used in an Activity. Check this carefully and remove it.


----------



## Olbi

@rightintel: Have you changed the inter-device delays or added/removed commands when the activity shuts down the devices? It is possible that the Blue Ray device doesn't "hear" the command because it is busy processing another IR command either for it or for one of your other devices.


Try adding the shutdown command (PowerToggle or PowerOff if you have a discrete command) as a command to be executed before the end of the activity and see whether the BDP shuts down.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21331340
> 
> 
> @rightintel: Have you changed the inter-device delays or added/removed commands when the activity shuts down the devices? It is possible that the Blue Ray device doesn't "hear" the command because it is busy processing another IR command either for it or for one of your other devices.
> 
> 
> Try adding the shutdown command (PowerToggle or PowerOff if you have a discrete command) as a command to be executed before the end of the activity and see whether the BDP shuts down.



I haven't changed anything, which is why it's so confusing. I thought maybe a recent firmware update(to the Sony BDP-S780) caused it. I'll have to try adding the shut down command..thanks again for the posts.


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MediaBrowser/ WMC7 Question
> 
> 
> I watch a movie in media browser, I do not close media browser down. I switch activity via my HarmonyOne and watch live TV using an activity command..which switches inputs on my TV and AVR. When I switch back to my HTPC input using a HTPC activity command, my Media browser is no longer up and it defaults to Recorded TV within WMC. I can get back to media browser by hitting my back button on my remote but Why does it not just stay in MediaBrowser window and keep going to the Recorded TV section within WMC?
> 
> 
> assuming the H1 is sending a command to the WMC to default to Recorded TV. How or what do I change to correct this so it stays in Media Browser , same place I left before I switched activities?
> 
> 
> Confused...!
> 
> 
> Hope I explained this correctly...!



Any suggestions on the above?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/21332518
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the above?



Many questions.


1. Do you get to the media browser directly by an activity, or are there some additional command required within an activity?

2. If you manually switch back using device commands rather than an activity switch is the media browser still active?


You should have a look at the HTPC command involved in the turn on and turn off activity to see if there is some special that disrupts the process.


----------



## scorpiojoe

Is anyone out there using the Harmony One with the Pioneer SC-57 AV receiver? I just got the SC-57, hooked it up and programmed the One correctly, but the performance of the remote is disappointing. Because some of the receiver's hdmi inputs are preset, the remote has to cycle through many inputs to get to the right one and almost always stops one or two inputs shy of the correct one. The remote is staying pointed at the system, so it's not an IR disruption issue. Any help or commiseration is appreciated.


Joe


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpiojoe* /forum/post/21338236
> 
> 
> Is anyone out there using the Harmony One with the Pioneer SC-57 AV receiver? I just got the SC-57, hooked it up and programmed the One correctly, but the performance of the remote is disappointing. Because some of the receiver's hdmi inputs are preset, the remote has to cycle through many inputs to get to the right one and almost always stops one or two inputs shy of the correct one. The remote is staying pointed at the system, so it's not an IR disruption issue. Any help or commiseration is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Joe



Are you using "activities?" When you choose an activity, the H1 should switch your AVR to the correct input (whether preset or not) without the need to cycle through them.


----------



## jcalabria

Yeah... I just loaded the SC-57 into one of my accounts and it has a full complement of discrete input commands and defaults to discrete input selection (Method 2), so it should not be cycling through inputs at all.


Scorpiojoe... check your input settings for the SC-57 device and verify that Method 2 is checked on the "how do you change inputs..." page.


----------



## tbraden32

Ok here is some more info.


I have my HTPC running 24/7 with media browser always running too inside WMC. When I hit the activity button to watch HTPC it defaults to recorded TV. After I get back into MB, it won't stay in there if I change activities or turn off the devices using the H1.


However, if I have everything on, let's say watching a movie within MB, then I change the input manually on my avr to watch TV. Then go back to my HTPC input to watch MB, everything still is good and nothing failed.


So my H1 must be sending some kind of command to change my settings with WMC to get out of MB when I switch activities or turn on/off??? Also, if i switch inputs on the H1 between TV and htpc input using my device commands, it also kicks me out of MB, but i stay within WMC


HELP....Confused...!


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/21338977
> 
> 
> Ok here is some more info.
> 
> 
> I have my HTPC running 24/7 with media browser always running too inside WMC. When I hit the activity button to watch HTPC it defaults to recorded TV. After I get back into MB, it won't stay in there if I change activities or turn off the devices using the H1.
> 
> 
> However, if I have everything on, let's say watching a movie within MB, then I change the input manually on my avr to watch TV. Then go back to my HTPC input to watch MB, everything still is good and nothing failed.
> 
> 
> So my H1 must be sending some kind of command to change my settings with WMC to get out of MB when I switch activities or turn on/off??? Also, if i switch inputs on the H1 between TV and htpc input using my device commands, it also kicks me out of MB, but i stay within WMC
> 
> 
> HELP....Confused...!



I changed my Media Center device settings to default to the "MCE Startup Page" which gets me to the MC strip now. I can easily click on the MediaBrowser tab now, but I would like for it to startup in the MediaBrowser itself.....any work arounds on this solution?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/21339382
> 
> 
> I changed my Media Center device settings to default to the "MCE Startup Page" which gets me to the MC strip now. I can easily click on the MediaBrowser tab now, but I would like for it to startup in the MediaBrowser itself.....any work arounds on this solution?



I'll suggest it again. Look at the HTPC commands involved in the turn on and turn off activity to see if there is some special there. Then run these command manually to see if that replicates the problem.


----------



## Geezer

Battery life has been declining so I bought a new one on Ebay. OEM for less than $10.


----------



## TatorTot

Is there a dongle that works with the ps3 & harmony


I bought the RadioShack auvio usb dongle , but when i turn on the ps3 it puts the controller as player 2 and harmony remote as one


I can just change this in settings


But is there another cheap dongle i can buy that doesn't do that ?


I dont wanna spend $48 for the Logitech adapter , i dont care about turning the ps3 on or off but this player 2 thing is bugging me


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21346133
> 
> 
> Is there a dongle that works with the ps3 & harmony
> 
> 
> I bought the RadioShack auvio usb dongle , but when i turn on the ps3 it puts the controller as player 2 and harmony remote as one
> 
> 
> I can just change this in settings
> 
> 
> But is there another cheap dongle i can buy that doesn't do that ?
> 
> 
> I dont wanna spend $48 for the Logitech adapter , i dont care about turning the ps3 on or off but this player 2 thing is bugging me



there are many on the market including the logi adaptor. you can see a comparison of products here and here although i think the logi unit is priced somewhere in the middle of them. I think nyko makes one too.

some converters do not allow you to turn on/off the ps3 as well if that's a concern.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21346133
> 
> 
> Is there a dongle that works with the ps3 & harmony
> 
> 
> I bought the RadioShack auvio usb dongle , but when i turn on the ps3 it puts the controller as player 2 and harmony remote as one
> 
> 
> I can just change this in settings
> 
> 
> But is there another cheap dongle i can buy that doesn't do that ?
> 
> 
> I dont wanna spend $48 for the Logitech adapter , i dont care about turning the ps3 on or off but this player 2 thing is bugging me



I don't recall my $12 Nyko doing that, but it's been so long I don't remember.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21346133
> 
> 
> Is there a dongle that works with the ps3 & harmony
> 
> 
> I bought the RadioShack auvio usb dongle , but when i turn on the ps3 it puts the controller as player 2 and harmony remote as one
> 
> 
> I can just change this in settings
> 
> 
> But is there another cheap dongle i can buy that doesn't do that ?
> 
> 
> I dont wanna spend $48 for the Logitech adapter , i dont care about turning the ps3 on or off but this player 2 thing is bugging me



You can have my Nyko Bluwave. It's been sitting in a drawer for 2 years. Only used once. If you'll cover the shipping/packaging, you can have it. I just didn't like it because it couldn't turn on/off my PS3. Otherwise, it works fine. I sent you a PM.


----------



## TatorTot

120inna that sound good


I just have to be sure that it doesnt start the ps3 controller as player 2 when you turn the ps3 on


Anybody here have the nyko bluwave that can tell me


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21349765
> 
> 
> 120inna that sound good
> 
> 
> I just have to be sure that it doesnt start the ps3 controller as player 2 when you turn the ps3 on
> 
> 
> Anybody here have the nyko bluwave that can tell me



Sorry, I can't answer that one for you. I've never used controllers. I only use my PS3 as a media player. If you decide you want the Nyko, just PM me.


----------



## OldGatorDelt

Recently bought a Panasonic TC-P65VT30... A 65" plasma model new in 2011... Found the device in the database, re-programmed my remotes from an older Mitsibushi, and everthing seems to work OK except the "Input Ant/Cable" command... I've checked the programming, reloaded the remotes, but still no sucess.... If, after I've pressed my Watch TV key, and then go to devices and TV to try the command, it still will not work... My guess the wrong signal is in the database... I plan on calling Logitech, but wanted to know if anyone has one of these sets that works fine from the database... Or, can I load a signal from my Panasonic remote to the One ???? Thanks, Ernie


----------



## mdavej

On some TVs a CH+ or CH- also acts as a tuner input command if you want to try that.


----------



## prophetizer

i recently picked up a new receiver, and i email logitech support to add some codes that they didn't have for it, and they want me to call and pay for this now? that is rediculous, if they would have a full database to begin with, or allow users to add custom codes, it wouldn't be an issue. i will no longer buy harmony remotes if this is the case, i have 3 of them right now, but i will replace them.


can anyone recommend a new remote device that i can have more control over so i don't have to deal with this kind of stuff? thanks.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophetizer* /forum/post/21367161
> 
> 
> i recently picked up a new receiver, and i email logitech support to add some codes that they didn't have for it, and they want me to call and pay for this now? that is rediculous, if they would have a full database to begin with, or allow users to add custom codes, it wouldn't be an issue. i will no longer buy harmony remotes if this is the case, i have 3 of them right now, but i will replace them.
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend a new remote device that i can have more control over so i don't have to deal with this kind of stuff? thanks.



It's called business, like taking you new tires to a dealer and expecting them to mount and install them for free.


Have you tried learning the codes from the new receivers remote to the H1? If the codes are not on the remote and the hex values are known you can buy a cheap learning remote (less than $10), train it, and then "learn" the code the the H1. Much cheaper than replacing three working remotes.


----------



## Wazzey

Searched through the thread for a little while and couldnt find my answer.


I've got a do it yourself masking system that has a somfy tube motor that raises and lowers the mask.

I need to be able to have the remote send a constant signal to lower or raise the mask until I let go of the button. Right now it just does it in increments. I hold it down and it goes down a little at a time. I've changed the timing to 0 but that doesn't do anything.

Don't seem to see any options for this.

When I go through the remote to remote IR learn command function, it makes me let go of the button for it to see the signal. It wont read the signal unless I let go quickly.


Hope its a simple solution


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wazzey* /forum/post/21372376
> 
> 
> I need to be able to have the remote send a constant signal to lower or raise the mask until I let go of the button. Right now it just does it in increments. I hold it down and it goes down a little at a time. I've changed the timing to 0 but that doesn't do anything.
> 
> Don't seem to see any options for this.



This is a long shot but I think the vol up/down keys send a constant signal. You could try mapping these command to the volume buttons in Device mode and test. If it works, you could then go into Device mode to use these commands.


----------



## Wazzey

I'll give that a shot.. thanks


edit...

found on the harmony formus that it looks like the Volume, like you said, channel up/down and directions can programmed to hold...


I don't use the channel button for anything so hopefully I can get that to work ...


will report back


----------



## mdavej

^^^ That's probably your best bet. But do start with learns of short presses. Harmony needs to be able to analyze and decode a good signal without the repeat when held behavior. Since Somfy is a rare and unique protocol, harmony may not recognize the structure and therefore not know how to properly apply repeats. You may find THIS thread of interest since it has some pronto hex you may be able to use and explains the structure of the signal a little.


----------



## Wazzey

Thanks for the help... to follow up, I couldn't get it to send a constant signal with any of the buttons.

On the bright side, I figured out how to properly program the somfy tube motor. I knew it could set limits for top and bottom and then it would take one more stop setting in between. I got that working right with the original remote and then with a click of the up on the harmony, it will go all the way up to the stop limt. With a click of the down button on the harmony, it will go to the bottom limit and with a click of another button programmed on the harmony, it will go to a middle position.


So, for the thin aspect ratio, I push the bottom limit and use the programmed position for one that is a little bigger. I'll just use the original remote if I have to fine tune for movies that don't quite fit those 2


Thanks for the help


----------



## TatorTot

Is this still the best remote out there after all these years ?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21377992
> 
> 
> Is this still the best remote out there after all these years ?



Can only answer for myself. The answer is yes!


----------



## TatorTot

I wonder why logitech doesn't have any real competition out there


Nobody sees the money in universal remotes?



Where is there android to there Apple


----------



## mdavej

Because it's too hard to build the huge device database it's taken harmony users years to build.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21377992
> 
> 
> Is this still the best remote out there after all these years ?



Truly one my most satisfying purchases w/ no competitors in sight...


----------



## sschen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/21378491
> 
> 
> Can only answer for myself. The answer is yes!



I have a Harmony One myself but like many others here, I would love the Four coloured hard keys that are on the Harmony 900.


----------



## memphistrumpet

I love my Harmony One just as much as everyone else, but has anyone not had a problem with the tilt sensor not responding.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *memphistrumpet* /forum/post/21383708
> 
> 
> I love my Harmony One just as much as everyone else, but has anyone not had a problem with the tilt sensor not responding.



People here have snickered at me for this, but it has happened repeatedly to one of my One's... every year for three years now. The tilt sensor works fine every summer but requires a good shake during the winter months. I've just gotten in the habit of touching the touchscreen area as I'm picking it up, which also wakes it up and does not send any errant codes.


----------



## JJHXBR

A couple of questions about Harmony One.

Can you have more than one Harmony One remote controlling the same devices? (Basically a clone of the first remote.)

Secondly, if your existing Harmony One stops working and you get a new replacement Harmony One remote, can you load it on your existing Harmony One account that you have spent forever tweaking to get all your components to work?

Sorry if this has been asked before but this is a very long thread.

Any reply's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A couple of questions about Harmony One.
> 
> Can you have more than one Harmony One remote controlling the same devices? (Basically a clone of the first remote.)
> 
> Secondly, if your existing Harmony One stops working and you get a new replacement Harmony One remote, can you load it on your existing Harmony One account that you have spent forever tweaking to get all your components to work?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but this is a very long thread.
> 
> Any reply's would be greatly appreciated.



I don't know the answer to your first question


Your harmony settings are stored online in Logitech's computers. Every time you program the unit, the new settings are downloaded to your remote and also sent to Logitech If you get a replacement unit, it can download those stored settings. Not a problem.


----------



## KevenW

just got my harmony one yesterday, i'm having problems with the "watch tv" working properly. i click activities, watch tv, and nothing happens. then i hit help and it attempts to fix the problem.. the onkyo and the dish reciever comes on which is what I want to happen, but the tv doesn't come on. it then asks if the tv is on and i press no. then it turns on the tv and I press yes when it asks if that fixed it. this keeps repeating, why doesn't it remember this process? I have to repeat this each time I do watch tv. I have all 3 of these steps set up on watch tv. watch tv is setup to come on first.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/21384064
> 
> 
> A couple of questions about Harmony One.
> 
> Can you have more than one Harmony One remote controlling the same devices? (Basically a clone of the first remote.)
> 
> Secondly, if your existing Harmony One stops working and you get a new replacement Harmony One remote, can you load it on your existing Harmony One account that you have spent forever tweaking to get all your components to work?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but this is a very long thread.
> 
> Any reply's would be greatly appreciated.



I suppose you "could" do it, but the Harmonies would get out of sync real fast. It would somewhat defeat the purpose of the whole activity based remotery.


What is your end goal of this?


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/21384345
> 
> 
> I suppose you "could" do it, but the Harmonies would get out of sync real fast. It would somewhat defeat the purpose of the whole activity based remotery.
> 
> 
> What is your end goal of this?



Thanks for the reply!

The goal would to be able to use both my existing Harmony One (Providing I can get it to work again by replacing the battery) and a new replacement Harmony One. This way I would have 2 functioning remotes for my system, and have a working backup that's fully charged.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/21384512
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> The goal would to be able to use both my existing Harmony One (Providing I can get it to work again by replacing the battery) and a new replacement Harmony One. This way I would have 2 functioning remotes for my system, and have a working backup that's fully charged.
> 
> Hope this explains it.



Nope. It is not clear what you are trying to accomplish.


Having a backup is fine but keeping them in sync with any configuration changes would be a PITA. Trying to do it with 3. well you must have a good reason. You could have the two remotes identically configured but using both at the same time, in the same room, with the equipment on is just asking for confusion.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevenW* /forum/post/21384214
> 
> 
> just got my harmony one yesterday, i'm having problems with the "watch tv" working properly. i click activities, watch tv, and nothing happens. then i hit help and it attempts to fix the problem.. the onkyo and the dish reciever comes on which is what I want to happen, but the tv doesn't come on. it then asks if the tv is on and i press no. then it turns on the tv and I press yes when it asks if that fixed it. this keeps repeating, why doesn't it remember this process? I have to repeat this each time I do watch tv. I have all 3 of these steps set up on watch tv. watch tv is setup to come on first.



The devices need time to get the point where they can accept commands after they have been turned on.


For each of the devices go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. You may need to refined the settings until it works consistently. The setting for my Samsung LCD is 14000, AVR is 2500, and Blu-ray is 1500. The values for your devices could be different.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *memphistrumpet* /forum/post/21383708
> 
> 
> I love my Harmony One just as much as everyone else, but has anyone not had a problem with the tilt sensor not responding.



Here's one of my posts from over a year ago. I'm not saying it's your problem, but its worth exploring:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18595062
> 
> 
> I used to think that I was having some increased wake times, but I've about decided it was just in my head.
> 
> 
> When I first got the remote, picking it up turned woke it up. I figured out quickly that the "rattle" was the waking apparatus. Over time, I've started to rush the process by shaking the remote, becoming more trained to the sound of the rattle as opposed to the actual lighting up of the remote.
> 
> 
> After reading your post I performed the following test: I lifted the remote very gently keeping it horizontal. The remote remained asleep. I tilted the remote upward very slowly and gently until it woke up. I then performed other tests. Regardless of the aggressiveness with which I tilted the remote upward, it woke up when it reached a 22º angle.
> 
> 
> However if I lifted the remote and tilted it downward (towards the floor) it would not wake up even to the point of past vertical (the remote pointing directly at the floor). If I continued this end-over-end rotation, the remote remained asleep until it reached the +10º angle.
> 
> 
> I then explored my behavior. When I get up in the mornings I turn everything on. From a standing position, I pick the remote up from the table and aim it downward at my equipment. As mentioned above, aiming the remote downward will not wake it. I find that I end up shaking the remote to wake it. It's now habit.
> 
> 
> Once I'm seated, I pick up the remote and naturally tilt it upward so I can see the LCD. The angle necessay for me to make out the screen is easily the required 22º, so the remote wakes up. However, I've probably subconsciously decided the remote requires a shake to wake, so that's what I end up doing. (In the words of Stewie Griffin, "...shake me! Shake me like a british nanny!").
> 
> 
> Ultimately, you can simply press the "Activites" hard button and wake the remote without ill effects. All that does is toggle the screen between your current activity's custom screen and the "Activities" screen.


----------



## JJHXBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21386065
> 
> 
> Nope. It is not clear what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> Having a backup is fine but keeping them in sync with any configuration changes would be a PITA. Trying to do it with 3. well you must have a good reason. You could have the two remotes identically configured but using both at the same time, in the same room, with the equipment on is just asking for confusion.



I won't be using both of them at the same time. I would only be using one while the other is charging in it's cradle.

Basically the second remote would be just a fully charged backup clone. Does this sound like a workable scenario?


----------



## KevenW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21386123
> 
> 
> The devices need time to get the point where they can accept commands after they have been turned on.
> 
> 
> For each of the devices go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. You may need to refined the settings until it works consistently. The setting for my Samsung LCD is 14000, AVR is 2500, and Blu-ray is 1500. The values for your devices could be different.



thanks for the advice, but I was thinking that the power on command for the first item(tv) shouldn't need a delay should it? seems like it should come on without a problem since it's listed first. Hope I'm wrong, i'll get set a delay in a few min and try it again. also, any idea why when i go into the help mode, and it turns on the tv, why wouldn't it save what it does to correct that problem? it says that that's the objective, is to fix the problem within the remote.


----------



## mdavej

The power on delay comes after the power command not before.


If Help remembered delays, what would happen if you don't get around to pressing help for a couple of minutes? I don't think the results would be pretty. All help really does is resend each command in the activity macro, one at a time, until you tell it the problem is fixed. There's no reason for the remote logic to assume the issue will be the same every time. If you have to use Help every time, it's up to you to determine what's wrong and make a permanent fix.


----------



## KevenW

still no go, i changed the delay on the tv and it still does nothing when i hit watch tv.... as soon as i hit help, it turns on the surround system and the dish network reciever but not the tv! then is asks if that fixed the problem, i hit no, then it asks if the tv is on, i hit no, then the tv comes on. this makes no sense at all! it's driving me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/21386865
> 
> 
> I won't be using both of them at the same time. I would only be using one while the other is charging in it's cradle.
> 
> Basically the second remote would be just a fully charged backup clone. Does this sound like a workable scenario?



The remotes will typically work for between 3 to 7 days on a single charge, but it is recommended that it be placed in the cradle when not in use. Needing two in the same environment, one in use and the other being charged, is highly unusual and likely excessive. Even if you use it all day and place it in the charger overnight it will be ready for a workout the next day.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevenW* /forum/post/21387053
> 
> 
> still no go, i changed the delay on the tv and it still does nothing when i hit watch tv.... as soon as i hit help, it turns on the surround system and the dish network reciever but not the tv! then is asks if that fixed the problem, i hit no, then it asks if the tv is on, i hit no, then the tv comes on. this makes no sense at all! it's driving me nuts!!!!!!



What model tv? Do you use the master power off or do you turn the tv off some other way?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevenW* /forum/post/21387053
> 
> 
> still no go, i changed the delay on the tv and it still does nothing when i hit watch tv.... as soon as i hit help, it turns on the surround system and the dish network reciever but not the tv! then is asks if that fixed the problem, i hit no, then it asks if the tv is on, i hit no, then the tv comes on. this makes no sense at all! it's driving me nuts!!!!!!



There is something unusual in either your environment or configuration. The the following:


1. With all devices off, go into Device mode and use the remote to turn on each device, pointing the remote in the direction that you would normally use if you were starting an activity. If a device does not turn on it could be that the signal is being blocked.


2. Create an Activity that only uses the TV and AVR and see if starting this activity will turn on the devices.


3. Move the dish network receiver to be the last one turned on and see if that works.


It could be that the dish network receiver, the TV, or something else in the room is interfering with the IR signals.


----------



## KevenW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21387317
> 
> 
> What model tv? Do you use the master power off or do you turn the tv off some other way?



Toshiba 65ht2u, it says it's supported by the harmony one remote. the original remote just had one power button for on and off. i have my dish network remote programmed for it through the learning mode and the "tv" button below the "power" button turns it both on and off or I can hit the tv mode select button and use the "power" button. this should be so easy to fix, i'm thinking about starting all over with the watch tv setup and see what that does.


it's also doing the same thing when i hit the play xbox360 button. it'll set the avr to game but won't turn on the xbox, then when i hit help it turns on the xbox.


----------



## KevenW

blayer, I did as you suggested and turned everything off, then used the device mode and turned each one on that way with the touch screen, then turned them back off. they all worked. I think I already have the dish network set to come on last but i'll check to see. I'll update when I do. Thanks for your help. update: I just turned off everything except the dish receiver and tried the watch tv command and this time the tv and avr came on properly! I always left the dish receiver on before anyway, I just figured since it was automatic with this remote I might as well set it to turn off and on with the other devices. It goes into standby anyway after a while with the tv off.... problem solved! Now I have to figure out why the xbox doesn't come on with play xbox command.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevenW* /forum/post/21388094
> 
> 
> blayer, I did as you suggested and turned everything off, then used the device mode and turned each one on that way with the touch screen, then turned them back off. they all worked. I think I already have the dish network set to come on last but i'll check to see. I'll update when I do. Thanks for your help. update: I just turned off everything except the dish receiver and tried the watch tv command and this time the tv and avr came on properly! I always left the dish receiver on before anyway, I just figured since it was automatic with this remote I might as well set it to turn off and on with the other devices. It goes into standby anyway after a while with the tv off.... problem solved! Now I have to figure out why the xbox doesn't come on with play xbox command.



The 360's ability to receive signals(even from it's own remote) is very weak/picky. You don't really need it. You HAVE to power on the controller to use the 360 anyway, which in turn powers on/off the 360 itself.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21331340
> 
> 
> @rightintel: Have you changed the inter-device delays or added/removed commands when the activity shuts down the devices? It is possible that the Blue Ray device doesn't "hear" the command because it is busy processing another IR command either for it or for one of your other devices.
> 
> 
> Try adding the shutdown command (PowerToggle or PowerOff if you have a discrete command) as a command to be executed before the end of the activity and see whether the BDP shuts down.



Update: I've noticed that when switching from the blu-ray menu/S780 menu it has no problem powering off properly. It's only when I switch to tv/Xbox from blu-ray "on the fly"(while I'm in mid-scene). Suggestions?


----------



## mdavej

Kevin, you should be using discrete on/off commands for all devices mentioned so far, not power toggle. Why did you learn the Dish commands? They're already in the database, including discretes. Sounds like the power state tracking is getting out of sync, and CEC could be interfering as well. Discretes will fix that for good. It doesn't matter if your original remotes have them or not. If you don't have discretes, you'll have to turn off CEC.


----------



## KevenW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21388737
> 
> 
> Kevin, you should be using discrete on/off commands for all devices mentioned so far, not power toggle. Why did you learn the Dish commands? They're already in the database, including discretes. Sounds like the power state tracking is getting out of sync, and CEC could be interfering as well. Discretes will fix that for good. It doesn't matter if your original remotes have them or not. If you don't have discretes, you'll have to turn off CEC.



I set it up by model number for each one, when I was having trouble getting them to power up, the software had me point the original controller at the harmony and press power, then the up key, then one other key. that's all I've done as far as manual learning between the harmony and dish controller. Not sure I understand the difference between discrete on/off and power toggle. the software does say that it can't control the dish/pvr receiver, although it does... dont know what that's all about. my watch tv command is working now since I'm just leaving the dish receiver on as i've done for a couple years and letting it just go into standboy. no biggie. BUT when i woke up today and hit watch tv, nothing would happen! i switched the harmony to tv mode and turned it on, then back off, then switched back to activity mode and hit watch tv and the tv and avr came on.... wonder what caused watch tv not to work until i turned the tv on then back off??? Dave I'm lost on the whole power state tracking, CEC and discrete power, sorry, I don't know a lot about the technical details lol.


----------



## mdavej

Ok, so you never use the master power off. So when you run your activity, the remote thinks the tv is already on, so it doesn't send a power toggle. What you need to do is change your behavior a little. Use only the activity (and help if necessary the first time) to turn on the tv. To turn off the tv, use the master power button at the top of the remote. Next time you run the activity, the tv should turn on properly. Using discretes would be best, but at this point it would be too complicated to explain and implement.


----------



## Deezul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21388595
> 
> 
> The 360's ability to receive signals(even from it's own remote) is very weak/picky. You don't really need it. You HAVE to power on the controller to use the 360 anyway, which in turn powers on/off the 360 itself.



Not sure what you mean by that. I've used my 360 quite a few times without a controller. I've used the One exclusively. Not only that, but you could use just the Kinect to do everything but turn the 360 on and off, no handheld controller needed.


And yes the 360 doesn't have as large a IR receiver as TVs/DVDs/STBs/etc., but as long as you point it at the 360, it'll work.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deezul* /forum/post/21391222
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by that. I've used my 360 quite a few times without a controller. I've used the One exclusively. Not only that, but you could use just the Kinect to do everything but turn the 360 on and off, no handheld controller needed.
> 
> 
> And yes the 360 doesn't have as large a IR receiver as TVs/DVDs/STBs/etc., but as long as you point it at the 360, it'll work.



You only need the One to switch to the input you have the 360 on. You have to power up the controller to use the 360 anyway(which automatically powers up the 360 simultaneously), so it doesn't matter if the One doesn't also power up the 360.


----------



## Deezul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21391336
> 
> 
> ... You have to power up the controller to use the 360 anyway



No, you don't. You do not need a controller to use the 360. I've played GAMES with my One controller. If you have to use your 360 controller, then you haven't programed your One properly.


Not only that, but the Scene it games came with 4 Big button controllers that were infrared based. Again, no standard 360 controller needed.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deezul* /forum/post/21393799
> 
> 
> ...You do not need a controller to use the 360. I've played GAMES with my One controller. If you have to use your 360 controller, then you haven't programed your One properly...



Agreed. I've played Pac Man with my One (using the directional pad). Although I wouldn't recommend making a habit out of doing that as I expect the One wasn't designed for that kind of use.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deezul* /forum/post/21393799
> 
> 
> No, you don't. You do not need a controller to use the 360. I've played GAMES with my One controller. If you have to use your 360 controller, then you haven't programed your One properly.
> 
> 
> Not only that, but the Scene it games came with 4 Big button controllers that were infrared based. Again, no standard 360 controller needed.



I assumed he(KevenW) was using the 360 to play games. You certainly CAN program it to play games, streaming, powering up, etc.(and all the functions the the 360's own remote does as well). I use the 360 only to play games like MW3/Battlefield 3, so I never considered using the One to actually PLAY a game. It wouldn't make much sense in those types of games, as the 360 controller is more ergonomically suited for it(otherwise Microsoft would've designed a controller that looked like the One, not the controller we see now). However, if you fare better using the One vs. the standard controller, I have to give you credit; that's pretty impressive. I'm pretty sure most people(including me) would get their asses handed to them trying it w/ MW3 or BF3 though.


----------



## Geezer

I received my replacement battery today. Ordered it due to faster discharge rates of my original. I found the original battery swollen & difficult to remove. I got it out eventually. I feel I was lucky I didn't wait any longer. I have read the horror stories of stuck batteries.

I now suggest you all check your batteries every few months.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my replacement battery today. Ordered it due to faster discharge rates of my original. I found the original battery swollen & difficult to remove. I got it out eventually. I feel I was lucky I didn't wait any longer. I have read the horror stories of stuck batteries.
> 
> I now suggest you all check your batteries every few months.



The battery in the first H1 that I owned was so swollen that I could not remove it. Fortunately the Harmony people were kind enough to replace my H1 at no cost even though it was out of warrantee. If not for this AVS H1 thread I would have never discovered it until I developed problems.


Yes, that is indeed a good suggestion to check the battery every so often for swelling. I have had my replacement H1 for about a year now but haven't had any battery swelling so far. I was told by Harmony that the swelling was due to a bad batch of batteries.


----------



## mserrino

Has anyone else had issues getting their remotes to sync?


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Hey all, I just got a Harmony One yesterday and I love it! I have a few questions though...

*#1*


So I have two Samsung televisions in my room: a main plasma screen and a 23" LCD monitor. I was, at the time, fortunate in finding out that I could use the LCD remote, which I was very used to, to control either television. The problem is that the IR sensor can hit both screens at the same time, and it's very hard to not control one without controlling the other.


As I found out, to my dismay, even if I separate the television devices on my Harmony One, they still use the same infrared. Therefore, I can't control one without controlling the other (like, say, if I wanted to watch TV on just one, both will turn on).


Is there any workaround to this that anybody knows of? Thanks for those who might!

*#2*


I also, I wanted to teach my H1 to enable/disable Game Mode at the touch of a button, even if it was a sequence. Unfortunately, sequences can only go up to five commands, which aren't nearly enough to get into the menu to reach Game Mode. Any solutions to this little number?

*#3*


I normally put a sleep timer on my television and receiver at night when I go to sleep, which works out perfectly to "fall asleep in front of the TV." This morning, when I tried to do my "Watch TV" activity, neither would turn on. This is because they never "turned off," so the remote still thinks they're on. Can I somehow teach the remote to "turn on" something regardless? Since it's not a toggle button, it should try "turning on" anyway, without checking to see if it had last pressed "turned off."



Thanks! Again, love the remote!


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mserrino* /forum/post/21408993
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had issues getting their remotes to sync?



I did some updates on mine yesterday and it worked okay.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Quoting my own post...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/21409041
> 
> 
> Hey all, I just got a Harmony One yesterday and I love it! I have a few questions though...
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> So I have two Samsung televisions in my room: a main plasma screen and a 23" LCD monitor. I was, at the time, fortunate in finding out that I could use the LCD remote, which I was very used to, to control either television. The problem is that the IR sensor can hit both screens at the same time, and it's very hard to not control one without controlling the other.
> 
> 
> As I found out, to my dismay, even if I separate the television devices on my Harmony One, they still use the same infrared. Therefore, I can't control one without controlling the other (like, say, if I wanted to watch TV on just one, both will turn on).
> 
> 
> Is there any workaround to this that anybody knows of? Thanks for those who might!
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> I also, I wanted to teach my H1 to enable/disable Game Mode at the touch of a button, even if it was a sequence. Unfortunately, sequences can only go up to five commands, which aren't nearly enough to get into the menu to reach Game Mode. Any solutions to this little number?
> 
> *#3*
> 
> 
> I normally put a sleep timer on my television and receiver at night when I go to sleep, which works out perfectly to "fall asleep in front of the TV." This morning, when I tried to do my "Watch TV" activity, neither would turn on. This is because they never "turned off," so the remote still thinks they're on. Can I somehow teach the remote to "turn on" something regardless? Since it's not a toggle button, it should try "turning on" anyway, without checking to see if it had last pressed "turned off."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Again, love the remote!



I think I figured out how to crack #2 by doing adding actions upon start-up, which is fine. The only thing is that I don't want to toggle game mode going from TV to Blu-ray, just from TV/Blu-ray to PS3 and back. So, I think the best way for me to do it is to turn it on when starting up PS3 activity, and turn it off when leaving PS3 activity. Given some time, I can make this happen, BUT...


It seems that you don't "leave an activity" unless you press the Off button on the remote, not just when you switch activities.


So basically, *is there a way to have the remote say that you're "leaving an activity" by switching activities, not just by turning off the activity?*


----------



## EliasGS

hello,


i am having really hard time to power my TV on either on device itself or in watch TV activity.


i have been emailing with Logitech for more than a month. but i believe there are only playing with my speed settings.


i ve read that Panasonic LED TV's need more time to power on and people are talking that Logitech customer service add commands on their account.


i have European version of TX-L42E30B which is TX-L42E30E.


what would be the best settings for all speed section. this issue is getting really frustrating for me and havent sold it yet.


----------



## secondhander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mserrino* /forum/post/21408993
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had issues getting their remotes to sync?



Yea I can't get mine to sync. Desktop software gets stuck at 3% and the online software at myharmony.com just can't sync. *Frustrated


----------



## Deckard71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secondhander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I can't get mine to sync. Desktop software gets stuck at 3% and the online software at myharmony.com just can't sync. *Frustrated



Same here. I tried the app and the web and both failed to sync the One. Funny enough that yesterday I was able to do it but today I have moved to fiber dsl, 6x times faster, and the sync freezes at 3%


----------



## EliasGS

i have been getting "service unavaliable" messages couple hours ago.


it is running at the moment but during update it makes you wait couple mins at 3 % then runs back again


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secondhander* /forum/post/21409687
> 
> 
> Yea I can't get mine to sync. Desktop software gets stuck at 3% and the online software at myharmony.com just can't sync. *Frustrated



This just happened to me earlier today. I restarted my computer, and it worked fine later (after one failing to load up one time because of too much program traffic). Maybe it's online-related.


----------



## Geezer

Any idea how many remotes where activated xmas? Obviously their servers are overloaded.

Also, to the poster with the sleep timer, point your remote into a pillow or pant leg & hit off. After a minute the remote will be in sync with your system.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/21411349
> 
> 
> Also, to the poster with the sleep timer, point your remote into a pillow or pant leg & hit off. After a minute the remote will be in sync with your system.



Ah, I gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## TatorTot

I connected to the server the other day


At first i got the sorry message server is down



I got it working by right click the Logitech software icon & selected run as administrator


And it worked



Im on windows 7


----------



## kerno002

Hi, got my remote two days ago. Worked ok then yesterday no luck connecting. I've read many threads going back to 2009 about the 3% issue. I finally closed the Remote software process which is left running even though the program looks to be closed and it then worked. Doing this gives the Logitec startup screen. But, it could just have been the server coming back online at the same. I had been trying for about 6 hours prior to that.


I too would be interested in the "D" diamond graphic if anyone has one or a link.


Great information on this forum, thanks for the many fixes I have already experimented with.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21397363
> 
> 
> The battery in the first H1 that I owned was so swollen that I could not remove it. Fortunately the Harmony people were kind enough to replace my H1 at no cost even though it was out of warrantee. If not for this AVS H1 thread I would have never discovered it until I developed problems.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is indeed a good suggestion to check the battery every so often for swelling. I have had my replacement H1 for about a year now but haven't had any battery swelling so far. I was told by Harmony that the swelling was due to a bad batch of batteries.










I too replaced mine last week. For


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye

I will be replacing my old H659 in the next few days with a new H1. The main reason is that my "Select/OK" button is worn out - it takes many pushes to work.

A secondary reason is that ever since I got UVerse, I have had problems turning the PVR off and on. It is sometimes OK but usually I have to go through the Help sequence to control the off/on function. I attributed this to the age of the H659. Other commands else seems to work OK. I have no problem with my TV, receiver, BluRay Player, DVD/VCR machine, etc.

My question is this, should I just use the "Upgrade Remote" option on the website to transfer commands or should I set up a new account and go through a new set-up? I don't want to transfer any off/on problems. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## secondhander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrnsplantBuckeye* /forum/post/21412727
> 
> 
> I will be replacing my old H659 in the next few days with a new H1. The main reason is that my "Select/OK" button is worn out - it takes many pushes to work.
> 
> A secondary reason is that ever since I got UVerse, I have had problems turning the PVR off and on. It is sometimes OK but usually I have to go through the Help sequence to control the off/on function. I attributed this to the age of the H659. Other commands else seems to work OK. I have no problem with my TV, receiver, BluRay Player, DVD/VCR machine, etc.
> 
> My question is this, should I just use the "Upgrade Remote" option on the website to transfer commands or should I set up a new account and go through a new set-up? I don't want to transfer any off/on problems. Any advice would be appreciated.



I think I would just try the upgrade remote option first and see the results. Then worse case you resetup the commands. For what it's worth I found myharmony.com much much better, quicker and user friendly compared to the desktop software. I had to create a new account to use myharmony.com though but it was well worth it in my opinion. I had to use Internet Explorer to sync it to my remote. Note, their servers are running terrible right now and overloaded with traffic. It's hit or miss with updating your remote, took me all day before mine sync'd.


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secondhander* /forum/post/21412797
> 
> 
> I think I would just try the upgrade remote option first and see the results. Then worse case you resetup the commands. For what it's worth I found myharmony.com much much better, quicker and user friendly compared to the desktop software. I had to create a new account to use myharmony.com though but it was well worth it in my opinion. I had to use Internet Explorer to sync it to my remote. Note, their servers are running terrible right now and overloaded with traffic. It's hit or miss with updating your remote, took me all day before mine sync'd.



Thank you for your prompt reply. I'll let everyone know my results. It may help someone else. Don't have it yet but "it's in the mail?.


----------



## EliasGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliasGS* /forum/post/21409590
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i am having really hard time to power my TV on either on device itself or in watch TV activity.
> 
> 
> i have been emailing with Logitech for more than a month. but i believe there are only playing with my speed settings.
> 
> 
> i ve read that Panasonic LED TV's need more time to power on and people are talking that Logitech customer service add commands on their account.
> 
> 
> i have European version of TX-L42E30B which is TX-L42E30E.
> 
> 
> what would be the best settings for all speed section. this issue is getting really frustrating for me and havent sold it yet.



where can i find a clear solution for my issue.


logitech customer service wanted me to place this issue under logitech/ithink


Harmony customer service is waste of time /ithink


----------



## wthomas69

got my new H1 today, read thru the getting started guide, have a ?, H1 has been on the charging cradle for 4 hours, small battery symbol in upper right corner is fully green but larger symbol in center with lightning bolt is still at about 1/4 charged (same as it was when i first opened package), how long does the first charge take, when is the battery fully charged???


----------



## TatorTot

Go by the small green battery symbol on the remote


----------



## wthomas69

how do i change my remote from 650 to H1 when i go onto my account at myharmony, i like the web based screens that i used for the 650 better then the downloaded software i used on my old 659


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21415715
> 
> 
> got my new H1 today, read thru the getting started guide, have a ?, H1 has been on the charging cradle for 4 hours, small battery symbol in upper right corner is fully green but larger symbol in center with lightning bolt is still at about 1/4 charged (same as it was when i first opened package), how long does the first charge take, when is the battery fully charged???



As TatorTot said, go by the small icon. The only time you will see the large icon displaying a full battery symbol is the first time the remote is charged. So, if you took the remote off the cradle and replaced it prior to full charge, you'll never see that full battery. Otherwise, it's possible your remote was a refurb.


The full battery icon while charging was long believed to be a myth until someone in this thread actually posted a pic of theirs on the initial charge.


EDIT: Here's the post in question: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19890451


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21415894
> 
> 
> how do i change my remote from 650 to H1 when i go onto my account at myharmony, i like the web based screens that i used for the 650 better then the downloaded software i used on my old 659



I can't gr\\et into the Myharmony site because of traffic - lots of new users. But, my recollection is that there is and "Upgrade Remote" button on the lower right screen after you log on.


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrnsplantBuckeye* /forum/post/21418306
> 
> 
> I can't gr\\et into the Myharmony site because of traffic - lots of new users. But, my recollection is that there is and "Upgrade Remote" button on the lower right screen after you log on.



Got in - bottom right - "Replace Remote".


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

I think my PS3 doesn't turn on when I start my activity for it because I ask for it to "stay on all the time" when I leave the activity (so I don't turn it off when I use my other television to watch/control cable). So... is there some other way around this? lol


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrnsplantBuckeye* /forum/post/21418306
> 
> 
> I can't gr\\et into the Myharmony site because of traffic - lots of new users. But, my recollection is that there is and "Upgrade Remote" button on the lower right screen after you log on.



Yeeeaaaahhhh this sucks. I love the server based software right about now


----------



## wthomas69

I'm on my 650 server based page and there is NO button or option to upgrade or replace remote


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update: I've noticed that when switching from the blu-ray menu/S780 menu it has no problem powering off properly. It's only when I switch to tv/Xbox from blu-ray "on the fly"(while I'm in mid-scene). Suggestions?



Try adding a "Stop" command to the end of the activity?


----------



## prophetizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21368371
> 
> 
> It's called business, like taking you new tires to a dealer and expecting them to mount and install them for free.
> 
> 
> Have you tried learning the codes from the new receivers remote to the H1? If the codes are not on the remote and the hex values are known you can buy a cheap learning remote (less than $10), train it, and then "learn" the code the the H1. Much cheaper than replacing three working remotes.



thanks, i'll go that route and learn them, i have all the codes. just ridiculous, not going to buy another harmony remote. why should i have to pay them to add codes to their database for a device thats already in there, but incomplete, thats like buying new tires and paying for the install, but them not putting air in them


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophetizer* /forum/post/21426500
> 
> 
> thanks, i'll go that route and learn them, i have all the codes. just ridiculous, not going to buy another harmony remote. why should i have to pay them to add codes to their database for a device thats already in there, but incomplete, thats like buying new tires and paying for the install, but them not putting air in them



Interesting.


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21423706
> 
> 
> I'm on my 650 server based page and there is NO button or option to upgrade or replace remote



Don't know what to say, mine does. Sorry can't help.


----------



## wthomas69

can you tell me exactly where the upgrade/replace option appears (possibly with a screen shot), how can i program a hard slide button on the H1, as on the yamaha reciever remote there is a slide button...main/zone 2 when in zone 2 controls those functions


----------



## mdavej

You don't program the slide switch. You just learn all the commands in each position. Alternately import the pronto hex for all zone 2 commands. This requires some 3rd party tools and doesn't work on myharmony.com.


I'm not sure I follow the "replace remote" discussion. The H1 doesn't use myharmony.com, so I don't see how replace remote could possibly work even if such an option existed. The H1 uses the old 7.7 stand-alone software or members.harmonyremote.com, both of which have a replace option. The H1-Plus uses myharmony.com. Which model do you have exactly?


I haven't used myharmony.com since it was in beta and, God willing, will never use it again.


----------



## FJ Merlin

Hello all. I just picked up the Harmony One remote last week and already love this thing. I have one issue though and it is with initial startup of my system.

I have a Samsung LCD and a Denon receiver with ARC. When I power up my equipment for the first time, the Denon automatically changes to the TV input because of ARC. So I built a activity to turn on my equipment, wait a bit, then change the input to something other than TV, like so....










I know this looks crazy but it was the only way I could get everything to turn on and not switch to the TV input.



Now what I would love to happen is when this activity completes, it automatically goes back to the main activity page on the remote. Is this possible?


By the way, I searched for a few hours looking through this thread, great info but couldn't find anything quite like my situation. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FJ Merlin* /forum/post/21428908
> 
> 
> ... By the way, I searched for a few hours looking through this thread, great info but couldn't find anything quite like my situation. Thanks in advance for any help.



They is a length thread on the Harmony forum (forums.logitech.com) about Aynynet/ARC that may be helpful.


----------



## squareeyes

on your arc hdmi issue. i would turn that feature off on your samsung tv, turn off any hdmi control on your denon, and let the harmony remote do all the work. then you wouldn't need to add the input switch command at your activity start.

for your remote 'activity page' question. the answer is no. unfortunately you cannot program the remote to go the the main activity page once after an activity start up is completed. you have to press the 'activities' button on the remote or hit the 'all off' hard power button to return to the activities page.

hope that helps. ,rc


----------



## FJ Merlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21429302
> 
> 
> They is a length thread on the Harmony forum (forums.logitech.com) about Aynynet/ARC that may be helpful.



Thanks for the link. I actually spent a lot of time over there as well, thats where I came up with the separate activity for the startup, but no one had any ideas for how to get the remote to go back to the activity page once the startup activity completes.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21429452
> 
> 
> on your arc hdmi issue. i would turn that feature off on your samsung tv, turn off any hdmi control on your denon, and let the harmony remote do all the work. then you wouldn't need to add the input switch command at your activity start.
> 
> for your remote 'activity page' question. the answer is no. unfortunately you cannot program the remote to go the the main activity page once after an activity start up is completed. you have to press the 'activities' button on the remote or hit the 'all off' hard power button to return to the activities page.
> 
> hope that helps. ,rc



Actually this does help and is a good idea. The only thing I need ARC for is streaming 3D to the Sammy from my iMac. So when I hit my watch 3D activity, I can just have the Harmony change to that input. Thats worth a shot. But this won't effect getting sound from the TV, will it?


Thanks for the suggestions by the way.


----------



## wthomas69

*I'm not sure I follow the "replace remote" discussion. The H1 doesn't use myharmony.com, so I don't see how replace remote could possibly work even if such an option existed. The H1 uses the old 7.7 stand-alone software or members.harmonyremote.com, both of which have a replace option. The H1-Plus uses myharmony.com. Which model do you have exactly?*



sorry for my ignorance, I did not realize there was an H1 and H1+, I must have an H1+ as i am using myharmony.com to set it up (as i did with my 650), I bought this from best buy, they had a $60 off sale after xmas, also the only place I see the H1+ is at logitechs Great Britians web page (GB), the US site doesn't even show the H1+


----------



## Dominic26

Hi, I'm New to this forum, and I hope some one may have an answer. First, I have to say, the Harmony CSRs are not to bright and you can tell they just "follow the script" put forth by Logitech.


I have a H1. The only problem I am having is with a Yamaha A-2000. I want the four directional buttons and the ok button, on the H1, to do the same as their counterparts do on the Yamaha remote. It is probably something simple but it is making me CRAZY. I've tried the database and also tried to learn from the Yammy remote to no avail.


----------



## NxNW

I hate to ask something that has been covered before, but I want to add a couple commands to my remote and can't figure out how to contact Harmony support to get them to add the codes to my account.


(I have the hex codes and no, they do not already appear in the software: on my display, you normally cycle from one input to the next using a single code over and over, but there are discrete codes for specific inputs that are *not* already available to me. I have located the Pronto version of these codes but need Harmony to add them to my account apparently.)


I tried using some kind of email feature in the Harmony software but just got a canned email response back (days later) saying I am out of the 90 day support window blah blah.


They want me to read http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...pport-services and find the support phone number somewhere in there.


Has anyone actually added non-standard codes successfully? How should I proceed?


----------



## mdavej

You can add as many pronto hex codes as you like yourself but it's a bit complicated. See my sticky Harmony Tips thread for details. I prefer using a $15 JP1 remote like the RCA RCRP05B for adding such codes. They're widely available, and it's much easier add codes without the complicated pronto hex procedure. If you decide to go the JP1 route, post the device model and commands you need, and I can post the JP1 codes and procedure. FWIW, I've added several hundred commands to harmony using the JP1 method, mostly for my receiver and home automation system.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26* /forum/post/21429898
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm New to this forum, and I hope some one may have an answer. First, I have to say, the Harmony CSRs are not to bright and you can tell they just "follow the script" put forth by Logitech.
> 
> 
> I have a H1. The only problem I am having is with a Yamaha A-2000. I want the four directional buttons and the ok button, on the H1, to do the same as their counterparts do on the Yamaha remote. It is probably something simple but it is making me CRAZY. I've tried the database and also tried to learn from the Yammy remote to no avail.



Usually people learn or add buttons to the device but neglect to add or remap those commands to their activities as well. I suspect that's what you've done. Just "customize" buttons in your activities with the new commands.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21429703
> 
> *I'm not sure I follow the "replace remote" discussion. The H1 doesn't use myharmony.com, so I don't see how replace remote could possibly work even if such an option existed. The H1 uses the old 7.7 stand-alone software or members.harmonyremote.com, both of which have a replace option. The H1-Plus uses myharmony.com. Which model do you have exactly?*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my ignorance, I did not realize there was an H1 and H1+, I must have an H1+ as i am using myharmony.com to set it up (as i did with my 650), I bought this from best buy, they had a $60 off sale after xmas, also the only place I see the H1+ is at logitechs Great Britians web page (GB), the US site doesn't even show the H1+



Most H1 users here aren't familiar with myharmony. You may have better luck posting in one of the 600/650/700 threads to find the replace option, if it exists. At this point, it may be easier to just start from scratch on your H1. The replace option will render your 650 useless anyway.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FJ Merlin* /forum/post/21429455
> 
> 
> ...The only thing I need ARC for is streaming 3D to the Sammy from my iMac. So when I hit my watch 3D activity, I can just have the Harmony change to that input. Thats worth a shot. But this won't effect getting sound from the TV, will it?



Mixing harmony with HDMI control like ARC can be tricky. What I've found works best for me is to essentially remove the input commands from harmony entirely and let ARC do its thing. On harmony, I have to create dummy input commands that actually do nothing and use those in my activities that involve ARC sources. That way you can get the benefits of the key group mapping from the activity and the input selection and HDMI control from ARC.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21430564
> 
> 
> You can add as many pronto hex codes as you like yourself but it's a bit complicated.



Here's a page that shows both the problem I have and a possible solution. If you can think of a free and simple way I can start using these codes, I'd love to hear your advice.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?5816 


I am very intrigued by the JP1 method you described, but before I go that route I want to see if there is anything else I'm missing.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21430305
> 
> 
> I hate to ask something that has been covered before, but I want to add a couple commands to my remote and can't figure out how to contact Harmony support to get them to add the codes to my account.
> 
> 
> (I have the hex codes and no, they do not already appear in the software: on my display, you normally cycle from one input to the next using a single code over and over, but there are discrete codes for specific inputs that are *not* already available to me. I have located the Pronto version of these codes but need Harmony to add them to my account apparently.)



An alternative could be to try adding a similar device from the same manufacturer. You might find that the codes are in that device and not the one you currently have.


----------



## pappaduke

I've set up my One to work with my Yamaha RX-A2010. Most of the functions are working appropriately. The one problem I am having is getting the directional pad to work when I enter the on screen menu. I thought I would ask this question before I start searching through the 600+ pages of this thread. Any help/insite would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21431491
> 
> 
> Here's a page that shows both the problem I have and a possible solution. If you can think of a free and simple way I can start using these codes, I'd love to hear your advice.
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?5816
> 
> 
> I am very intrigued by the JP1 method you described, but before I go that route I want to see if there is anything else I'm missing.



Try a different but similar model as Bplayer said first, perhaps a different size screen or older model. What model exactly is your tv? Failing that, you can add a single hex command at a time pretty easily for testing purposes using the web page method in the tips thread. Adding many hex codes is where it gets complicated.


The JP1 method may be free since you may already have a JP1 remote and not know it. Many cable, one-for-all, radio shack, insignia, vizio, dreambox, sky, replay, RCA, etc. are JP1. If you think you might have such a remote, post the model, and I'll translate the codes from the post you linked.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've set up my One to work with my Yamaha RX-A2010. Most of the functions are working appropriately. The one problem I am having is getting the directional pad to work when I enter the on screen menu. I thought I would ask this question before I start searching through the 600+ pages of this thread. Any help/insite would be greatly appreciated.



It was answered for me 5 posts down. I will try on Tuesday and report back here and on the Aventage thread.


----------



## EliasGS

my Panasonic Viera Led TV (TX-L42E30E) requires 2 seconds holding power button to start up the TV.


how can i add this function to Harmony One? i cannot power up the TV either in Device Menu or Watch Tv Activity.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliasGS* /forum/post/21433627
> 
> 
> my Panasonic Viera Led TV (TX-L42E30E) requires 2 seconds holding power button to start up the TV.
> 
> 
> how can i add this function to Harmony One? i cannot power up the TV either in Device Menu or Watch Tv Activity.



The H1 cannot natively do it, but there may be a possible ugly workaround:


1. First, in the Device setting for the TV define it as always powered on.

2. Define the same TV as a second device, and also specify it as always powered on

3. In the second TV, map the Power On button to the Vol + button

4. In the second TV, map the Power Off button to the Vol- button


Now you should be able to select the second TV device and hold down the Vol + button (unlike other keys, it send ir commands repeatedly) for the required time. The select you required activity, like Watch TV. When you are finished watching TV, go to the second TV device and press Vol-.


If the TV has a discrete power off command you could skip step #4 above and define both devices to turn on but put in a fake power on button.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliasGS* /forum/post/21433627
> 
> 
> my Panasonic Viera Led TV (TX-L42E30E) requires 2 seconds holding power button to start up the TV.
> 
> 
> how can i add this function to Harmony One? i cannot power up the TV either in Device Menu or Watch Tv Activity.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21433959
> 
> 
> The H1 cannot natively do it, but there may be a possible ugly workaround:
> 
> 
> 1. First, in the Device setting for the TV define it as always powered on.
> 
> 2. Define the same TV as a second device, and also specify it as always powered on
> 
> 3. In the second TV, map the Power On button to the Vol + button
> 
> 4. In the second TV, map the Power Off button to the Vol- button
> 
> 
> Now you should be able to select the second TV device and hold down the Vol + button (unlike other keys, it send ir commands repeatedly) for the required time. The select you required activity, like Watch TV. When you are finished watching TV, go to the second TV device and press Vol-.
> 
> 
> If the TV has a discrete power off command you could skip step #4 above and define both devices to turn on but put in a fake power on button.



It's possible, if that model does support discrete power commands, that there is not a similar 2 second requirement for the discrete power-on.


If that is not an option for that model, it may be possible to learn two seconds of the standard power toggle command in raw mode and use that instead of the library version of the power toggle command.


----------



## EliasGS

@BPlayer and @jcalabria thank you for the help i will try.


but i don't these should be necessary as this TV is widely sold model. i will start reading how to use raw mode.


could you link a quick guide?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliasGS* /forum/post/21434230
> 
> 
> but i don't these should be necessary as this TV is widely sold model. i will start reading how to use raw mode.
> 
> 
> could you link a quick guide?



There are some non conformist devices out there. This is one.


Search this thread for "raw" for discussions. The entry is made in the software from Device, Settings, Customize Buttons, Learn Command, Custom, and Learn Selected Command as Raw.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Usually people learn or add buttons to the device but neglect to add or remap those commands to their activities as well. I suspect that's what you've done. Just "customize" buttons in your activities with the new commands.



Thanks. That worked.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can add as many pronto hex codes as you like yourself but it's a bit complicated. See *my sticky Harmony Tips thread* for details.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21431628
> 
> 
> you can add a single hex command at a time pretty easily for testing purposes using the web page method in *the tips thread*. Adding many hex codes is where it gets complicated.



Doh!


I tried all the links in your .sig and none of them took me to a "Tips Thread", but when I googled "Harmony Tips Thread" it was the first link of course.


Thank you so much!


I was able to manually add the two codes I was interested in using your excellent detailed instructions http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18779498 


That's all I really needed. I'll look into JP1 if I ever need to get more involved, but for now this was perfect.


Thank you again!


----------



## EliasGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21435161
> 
> 
> There are some non conformist devices out there. This is one.
> 
> 
> Search this thread for "raw" for discussions. The entry is made in the software from Device, Settings, Customize Buttons, Learn Command, Custom, and Learn Selected Command as Raw.



thank you, after some reading i updated remote with learned commands as raw.


now it seems working perfect


----------



## EliasGS

i also have one minor issue on "Listen to Radio" activity


i have Marantz AV Receiver and listen to radio on it.


everytime activity starts, H1 sends "input Tuner" command to Recevier. since i turned the Receiver off on FM Band, next time it always starts with AM.


i need a suggestion on starting with FM Mode all the time.


----------



## chili555

Does it help to "Input Tuner" a second time?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EliasGS* /forum/post/21439542
> 
> 
> i also have one minor issue on "Listen to Radio" activity
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> i need a suggestion on starting with FM Mode all the time.



How about adding a select FM discrete code to (I assume there is one) to the power on sequence for the "Listen to Radio" activity.


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secondhander* /forum/post/21412797
> 
> 
> I think I would just try the upgrade remote option first and see the results. Then worse case you resetup the commands. For what it's worth I found myharmony.com much much better, quicker and user friendly compared to the desktop software. I had to create a new account to use myharmony.com though but it was well worth it in my opinion. I had to use Internet Explorer to sync it to my remote. Note, their servers are running terrible right now and overloaded with traffic. It's hit or miss with updating your remote, took me all day before mine sync'd.



H1 arrived yesterday and did the "Upgrade Remote" option from my old H659. Never looked back - everything transferred flawlessly. No more problems with the Uverse PVR Off/On. BluRay, DVD/VHS, CD olayer, OTA swiches without any problems. Extremely happy.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secondhander* /forum/post/21412797
> 
> 
> ...For what it's worth I found myharmony.com much much better, quicker and user friendly compared to the desktop software. I had to create a new account to use myharmony.com though but it was well worth it in my opinion. I had to use Internet Explorer to sync it to my remote. Note, their servers are running terrible right now and overloaded with traffic. It's hit or miss with updating your remote, took me all day before mine sync'd.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrnsplantBuckeye* /forum/post/21440214
> 
> 
> H1 arrived yesterday and did the "Upgrade Remote" option from my old H659. Never looked back - everything transferred flawlessly. No more problems with the Uverse PVR Off/On. BluRay, DVD/VHS, CD olayer, OTA swiches without any problems. Extremely happy.



Glad it worked out. Even though myharmony is prettier and easier, it comes at a great cost. You lose sequences, lots of activities, the ability to rename or reorder activities, the ability to adjust delays and repeats, the ability to add more commands to the start or end of activities, the ability to import pronto hex, even the ability to adjust the backlight timeout, the list goes on. You may not think you need all that stuff now, but you probably will in the future. I'd personally avoid myharmony at all costs if I had a choice.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21441129
> 
> 
> glad it worked out. Even though myharmony is prettier and easier, it comes at a great cost. You lose sequences, lots of activities, the ability to rename or reorder activities, the ability to adjust delays and repeats, the ability to add more commands to the start or end of activities, the ability to import pronto hex, even the ability to adjust the backlight timeout, the list goes on. You may not think you need all that stuff now, but you probably will in the future. I'd personally avoid myharmony at all costs if i had a choice.



+1!


----------



## nicholasmcgrew

I don't know . . . I wasn't able to rename activity, change inputs, or add devices last night on the "software."

















Is there a certain time of the day that is better than others? I tried at 11pm CST with no luck. Sometimes I can get in, but the software then hangs.










*edit

Found this link on the logitech forums. Maybe this will work?
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Remote...ne/td-p/770111


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholasmcgrew* /forum/post/21441659
> 
> 
> I don't know . . . I wasn't able to rename activity, change inputs, or add devices last night on the "software."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a certain time of the day that is better than others? I tried at 11pm CST with no luck. Sometimes I can get in, but the software then hangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit
> 
> Found this link on the logitech forums. Maybe this will work?
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Remote...ne/td-p/770111




I was on (with the 7.7 client software) Monday night around 9pm (ET) adding an activity to one system and again last night around 10pm reconfiguring buttons on another. Everything seemed completely normal with no access or responsiveness issues. Tried signing on again just now for the heck of it and still no problems.


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21441741
> 
> 
> I was on (with the 7.7 client software) Monday night around 9pm (ET) adding an activity to one system and again last night around 10pm reconfiguring buttons on another. Everything seemed completely normal with no access or responsiveness issues. Tried signing on again just now for the heck of it and still no problems.



Hmmmm still not working on my end







Tried the things in my link.


Must be operator error.


----------



## EliasGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chili555* /forum/post/21439688
> 
> 
> Does it help to "Input Tuner" a second time?



i've tried that. here is the thing,


if i turned off the Receiver on "Listen to Radio" activity next time i hit the Radio activity it sends "Input Tuner" command so it switches band to AM mode.


if turned of the receiver on another activity besides Radio, obviously using different input, next time i start "Listen to Radio" activity it switches the input from let's say from TV to Tuner, Radio starts on last turned off band, FM.


so adding another "Input Tuner" command doesn't work. my receiver it is related with which input it was turned off.


basicaly my receiver recognizes Input Tuner as switch Band command if it was turned off on Tuner Input.


maybe i can add an option for turning off the "Listen to Radio" activity so let's say it switches to TV Input before shut down. is it possible?


edit: ok that was so easier than i thought, i missed adding command before turn off an activity. i add "input TV" command before end the activity so my receiver always starts with TV Input then "Input Tuner" command just switches the input so Radio turns back on FM band where it turned off last time.


----------



## wthomas69

Does anyone here use their H1 with the Lurton maestro ir dimmable lights, if so how well does it work and was it easy to set up on the H1, I'm about to order the MIR-603THW-WT, Lurton claims I need to install a companion dimmer as well as the ir dimmer in my set up as I am controlling (3) 65 watt incandescent lights from 2 different locations


----------



## JimP

I'm trying to program some of the hard buttons and need a picture of the remote with all the buttons identified.


Can anyone provide one.


Thanks


----------



## SoundsGood

Hey guys, has Logitech come out with a better remote than the Harmony One? Or it is still the top of the line remote?


Thanks.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/21448195
> 
> 
> Hey guys, has Logitech come out with a better remote than the Harmony One? Or it is still the top of the line remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post21377992


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21448598
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post21377992



Ahhh... thanks.


----------



## NxNW

Come on folks, can't anyone use google? Logitech has at least two more recent models, the 900 and the 1100 (tablet-style).


A review of the 900:

http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-contr...-33743663.html 


Of course, the answer to the original question may still be no, the 900 is not really "better", with or without RF capability, but let's at least get the relevant facts into the discussion.. ; )


----------



## JimP

Since this is the Harmony one thread, you are actually complaining that others don't want to go off topic?


----------



## JimP

Is "advance" in the software device setup for learning a command the same as the "skip" hard button on the remote?


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21449549
> 
> 
> Come on folks, can't anyone use google? Logitech has at least two more recent models, the 900 and the 1100 (tablet-style).



Ahh, but newer models are not necessarily _*better*_. Nothing wrong with asking Harmony One owners if they've come across anything better.


----------



## Sakic

I've noticed that my One hasn't been responding as fast to my DCX-3400 PVR as my one in the other room is, both have the same settings though...


What are the time delays people are using with PVR's nowadays?


----------



## wthomas69

Why does my H1 lose current time every time I sync it?


----------



## dan_lotfy

Coloured Buttons (Red/Yellow/etc) are existing on both my satellite and media center pc devices; now after setting up my Harmony One remote to work on both; by default the coloured buttons were setup as customized buttons on "Watch TV" activity which uses the satellite device, but not in "Watch DVD" activity which is using Media Center PC device; using the "Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7" I customized "Watch DVD" activity to contain the coloured buttons; the problem is (The coloured buttons in "Watch TV" activity looks coloured on the screen, however the ones I customized for "Watch DVD" activity doesn't, they only appear with captions but no colours, Is there a way to have them the same way as in "Watch TV" activity?)


----------



## dan_lotfy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21461384
> 
> 
> Why does my H1 lose current time every time I sync it?



I think that's because Harmony Software sync time with OS every time you update the remote, I read that in the sync log


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan_lotfy* /forum/post/21463237
> 
> 
> Coloured Buttons (Red/Yellow/etc) are existing on both my satellite and media center pc devices; now after setting up my Harmony One remote to work on both; by default the coloured buttons were setup as customized buttons on "Watch TV" activity which uses the satellite device, but not in "Watch DVD" activity which is using Media Center PC device; using the "Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7" I customized "Watch DVD" activity to contain the coloured buttons; the problem is (The coloured buttons in "Watch TV" activity looks coloured on the screen, however the ones I customized for "Watch DVD" activity doesn't, they only appear with captions but no colours, Is there a way to have them the same way as in "Watch TV" activity?)



It seems to depend entirely on whatever Harmony has programmed for that device... My cable boxes all have Activity icons for the A/Yellow, B/Blue and C/Red buttons. My Panasonic DVD/HDD Recorder has colored buttons for Red/Green/Blue/Yellow, but none of my other DVD or BD players (including Panasonic, Oppo and Magnavox) have them. Neither do any of

my TVs with color buttons (Panasonic plasma, Samsung LCD).


Since there is no way to add your own activity button icons, it has been a source of frustration for many folks that Harmony has not been more consistent with what devices they provide button icons for when. Having it for a few devices is even more frustrating than having it for none, since you know it can be done.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan_lotfy* /forum/post/21463368
> 
> 
> I think that's because Harmony Software sync time with OS every time you update the remote, I read that in the sync log



Correct... I would suspect that the clock in the OP's computer is incorrect.


For me, immediately after syncing is the only time the clock is ever correct, since it drifts considerably after just a few days. I've pretty much stopped paying attention to it and am not even aware that it is there most of the time.


----------



## NxNW

Can't you manually set the time on the remote using the remote itself?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21465914
> 
> 
> Can't you manually set the time on the remote using the remote itself?



Yes, you can.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21463895
> 
> 
> Correct... I would suspect that the clock in the OP's computer is incorrect.
> 
> 
> For me, immediately after syncing is the only time the clock is ever correct, since it drifts considerably after just a few days. I've pretty much stopped paying attention to it and am not even aware that it is there most of the time.



Mine does the same thing. I always have to manually adjust it...


----------



## GodfatherII

Hello Im new and have one question concerning this remote....


Assuming all is RF.... Can this remote drop my screen, dim my lights and set up my A/V gear to the proper settings with the touch of one button?


----------



## mdavej

An RF remote could, but the One isn't RF.


EDIT: Actually an RF remote probably couldn't because no RF universal can control another proprietary RF device like your screen probably is. You'll need some way to control your screen via IR. Crack that nut, then find an RF remote, assume you really meant RF.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodfatherII* /forum/post/21467413
> 
> 
> ...Assuming all is RF.... Can this remote drop my screen, dim my lights and set up my A/V gear to the proper settings with the touch of one button?



I assume you mean IR. The Harmony One is IR only. So, assuming IR, yes, the H1 can do all that.


----------



## wthomas69




jcalabria said:


> Correct... I would suspect that the clock in the OP's computer is incorrect.
> 
> 
> No, that's not it, clock on PC is correct, yes i can adjust manually, but since this is a new H1 I am syncing it every couple of days when i think of a new activity or find a button from an original remote that has to be fixed, it's just a bother that shouldn't happen!


----------



## audit13

Please forgive me if this is a repost but I am extremely frustrated. Here goes:


I recently purchased a brand new Harmony One.


I downloaded and installed the English Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 onto a Win7 x32 machine from the Logitech websire.


The software installed and launches properly. I connect my Harmony One, Win7 installs the drivers, and the Harmony One's screen says USB Connected. The remote also appears in Device Manager under Human Interface Devices.The program starts the Connectivity Check, finds the remote, tries to update it's firmware.


The status log states that the remote was found and it's firmware is 3.4 which I believe is the latest version for the Harmony One. It then checks for updates, says it updating, reboots the remote, and then brings up a screen where I can choose various options including "Yes, the firmware was updated", "No, try again", etc. I have tried selecting every response and I keep going back to the beginning of the Check Connectivity routine and I can't get past it. There is a link on the screen to manually download the firmware which is 50.3.4.zip. When I click on the link, I get the "page not found" error.


How can I get past this screen to setup my Harmony One. I called Tech Support and they suggested I use MyHarmony.com but I don't have access to more advanced setup options.


Any idea what I can do, short of returning it?


Any information would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Have you tried connecting the remote after the software starts up? I'm connecting the remote only after I'm ready with the changes I want to make, right before I press the "Update remote" button.


Hope this helps.


----------



## audit13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21467887
> 
> 
> ^^^ Have you tried connecting the remote after the software starts up? I'm connecting the remote only after I'm ready with the changes I want to make, right before I press the "Update remote" button.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes. I launch the Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 program and I connect the Harmony One when the program prompts me to do so. I connect it, the USB connected symbol appears on the remote, the program detects the remote, quickly runs through steps 1 to 5, and then I am asked to choose one of the options, i.e. Yes the firmware updated, No it didn't update, etc.


----------



## mdavej

Audit, are you in the US? Do you have a harmony One or a One Plus?


----------



## audit13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21467958
> 
> 
> Audit, are you in the US? Do you have a harmony One or a One Plus?



I am in Canada. I'm not sure. How can I tell? The p/n is 815-000037 if that helps.


----------



## mdavej

I don't know. I only ask because only the One+ works with myharmony as support suggested. Sometimes you can get out of a bind using members.harmonyremote.com. Try that with the same login as the 7.7 software. It takes a few tries and you get a few bogus warnings, but it should work.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audit13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I launch the Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 program and I connect the Harmony One when the program prompts me to do so. I connect it, the USB connected symbol appears on the remote, the program detects the remote, quickly runs through steps 1 to 5, and then I am asked to choose one of the options, i.e. Yes the firmware updated, No it didn't update, etc.



Beats me. I'm also in Canada and I vaguely remember some issue with the firmware upgrade the first time I used the remote, but I don't remember what it was and how it was fixed. Knowing what I would have normally done in such case I would recommend reinstalling the software and, if it still doesn't work, try disabling firewall, antivirus, etc. Also, make sure that you use account with Administrator privileges to install the software even if it doesn't complain.


Hope this helps.


----------



## audit13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21473427
> 
> 
> Beats me. I'm also in Canada and I vaguely remember some issue with the firmware upgrade the first time I used the remote, but I don't remember what it was and how it was fixed. Knowing what I would have normally done in such case I would recommend reinstalling the software and, if it still doesn't work, try disabling firewall, antivirus, etc. Also, make sure that you use account with Administrator privileges to install the software even if it doesn't complain.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I first tried with Win7 x86, ran the program as an administrator, disabled the firewall and antivirus but still no go.


I formatted my machine and installed Win7 x64. Didn't update or install any drivers. Installed the Remote Software, still no go even with admin privileges. Did the same with Win 7x32 and still no go.


I'm trying with WinXP 32 on my laptop. I'll let you know how it goes.


Thanks for all of the help and suggestions.


Edit: No go with WinXP x86 on my laptop either. I'm at a loss because it has failed on my desktop and laptop. Here is the text from the status windows:



nitializing services

Getting remote control information

Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.7.0

Hardware version: Board 0.4.0 (0x1F:0xC8)

Firmware version: 3.4

Region [0]: 1.7

Region [1]: 1.7

Region [2]: 3.4

Region [5]: 1.6

Region [11]: 1.7

Getting remote control information - Successful

Checking version information

Checking version information - Successful

Waking the remote control

Waking the remote control - Successful

Getting remote control states

Getting remote control states - Successful

Uploading remote control information to web

Initializing the remote control. Please wait...

Uploading remote control information to web - Successful

Finished

Getting remote control information

Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.7.0

Hardware version: Board 0.4.0 (0x1F:0xC8)

Firmware version: 3.4

Region [0]: 1.7

Region [1]: 1.7

Region [2]: 3.4

Region [5]: 1.6

Region [11]: 1.7

Getting remote control information - Successful

Checking version information

Checking version information - Successful

Checking communication requirements

Checking communication requirements - Successful

Starting communication

Starting communication - Successful

Downloading firmware region files

Downloading firmware region files - Successful

Terminating communication

Terminating communication - Successful

Finished

Initializing services

Getting remote control information

Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.7.0

Hardware version: Board 0.4.0 (0x1F:0xC8)

Firmware version: 3.4

Region [0]: 1.7

Region [1]: 1.7

Region [2]: 3.4

Region [5]: 1.6

Region [11]: 1.7

Getting remote control information - Successful

Checking version information

Checking version information - Successful

Waking the remote control

Waking the remote control - Successful

Getting remote control states

Getting remote control states - Successful


----------



## Olbi

I just updated my remote and here is the text form the status window:



> Quote:
> Initializing services
> 
> Getting remote control information
> 
> Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.7.0
> 
> Hardware version: Board 0.5.0 (0x1F:0xC8)
> 
> Firmware version: 3.4
> 
> Region [0]: 3.2
> 
> Region [1]: 3.2
> 
> Region [2]: 3.4
> 
> Region [5]: 1.6
> 
> Region [11]: 3.2
> 
> Getting remote control information - Successful
> 
> Checking version information
> 
> Checking version information - Successful
> 
> Waking the remote control
> 
> Waking the remote control - Successful
> 
> Getting remote control states
> 
> Getting remote control states - Successful
> 
> Uploading remote control information to web
> 
> Initializing the remote control. Please wait...
> 
> Uploading remote control information to web - Successful
> 
> Finished
> 
> Communicating with your Harmony Remote.
> 
> Initializing services
> 
> Getting remote control information
> 
> Logitech Harmony Remote Software version: 7.7.0
> 
> Hardware version: Board 0.5.0 (0x1F:0xC8)
> 
> Firmware version: 3.4
> 
> Region [0]: 3.2
> 
> Region [1]: 3.2
> 
> Region [2]: 3.4
> 
> Region [5]: 1.6
> 
> Region [11]: 3.2
> 
> Getting remote control information - Successful
> 
> Checking version information
> 
> Checking version information - Successful
> 
> Waking the remote control
> 
> Waking the remote control - Successful
> 
> Getting remote control states
> 
> Getting remote control states - Successful
> 
> Uploading remote control information to web
> 
> Initializing the remote control. Please wait...
> 
> Uploading remote control information to web - Successful
> 
> Uploading...
> 
> Starting communication
> 
> Starting communication - Successful
> 
> Estimating time to update remote control
> 
> Estimated time to update remote control : 4 minutes
> 
> Estimating time to update remote control - Successful
> 
> Updating region
> 
> Updating region - Successful
> 
> Verifying the data written to the remote control
> 
> Verifying the data written to the remote control - Successful
> 
> Terminating communication
> 
> Terminating communication - Successful
> 
> Rebooting the remote control...
> 
> Rebooting the remote control... - Successful
> 
> Updated state variables.
> 
> Updated state variables. - Successful
> 
> Updating remote control time
> 
> Updating remote control time - Successful
> 
> Finished



What I see as differences is that your remote has a lower (older?!?!?) board version and that the regions (whatever they are) are different. Probably because of this, the software is trying to update them, but it looks like that this doesn't work. Also, I don't see a reboot at the end, and therefore I would suggest resetting the remote by removing the battery and inserting it back after several minutes. This, hopefully, will reset the remote to factory default state and will clear any "inconsistencies".


If this doens't work, you can at least use the information above if you decide to call Logitech support again (and as them what the regions are!







).


Good luck!


----------



## audit13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21474041
> 
> 
> I just updated my remote and here is the text form the status window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I see as differences is that your remote has a lower (older?!?!?) board version and that the regions (whatever they are) are different. Probably because of this, the software is trying to update them, but it looks like that this doesn't work. Also, I don't see a reboot at the end, and therefore I would suggest resetting the remote by removing the battery and inserting it back after several minutes. This, hopefully, will reset the remote to factory default state and will clear any "inconsistencies".
> 
> 
> If this doens't work, you can at least use the information above if you decide to call Logitech support again (and as them what the regions are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Hi,


Thank you for your insight into my problem.


I sent an email to Logitech with the status screen info as well.


How do I find the latest board version for my remote?


Does it look like I am stuck using the myharmony.com site to program the remote? Can I do everything in myharmony.com that I could with the standalone software?


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> ...
> 
> How do I find the latest board version for my remote?
> 
> 
> Does it look like I am stuck using the myharmony.com site to program the remote? Can I do everything in myharmony.com that I could with the standalone software?



I don't know what the board version is and whether it is important at all (could be something like set of components used).


I don't think that you are stuck with myharmony.com - you can always ask (and insist) Logitech for a replacement or I guess you can just return the remote and buy another?


I have never used myharmony.com, so don't rely 100% on my knowledge







. AFAIK, it has less functionality than the standalone software, but check the thread for more information.


One other thing I found is how to enter and exit from safe mode: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ut/td-p/194190 and, if you are willing to try this, you can try whether updating the firmware in safe mode will work. The complete procedure is here: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ps/td-p/211978 - see #21.


Hope this helps.


----------



## wthomas69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know. I only ask because only the One+ works with myharmony as support suggested. Sometimes you can get out of a bind using members.harmonyremote.com. Try that with the same login as the 7.7 software. It takes a few tries and you get a few bogus warnings, but it should work.



Untrue about only H1+ working with my harmony.com, as I found out the hard way, I bought an H1 from BB and programmed it thru Myharmomy.com (on the title screen it says H1+) so I contacted Logitech and was told the h1+ is sold in Europe and has plus sign on the front of the remote and Myharmomy.com on the back , both of which my remote does NOT, Myharmomy.com IS NOW set up to program an H1


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audit13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I launch the Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 program and I connect the Harmony One when the program prompts me to do so. I connect it, the USB connected symbol appears on the remote, the program detects the remote, quickly runs through steps 1 to 5, and then I am asked to choose one of the options, i.e. Yes the firmware updated, No it didn't update, etc.



I have 1 possible suggestion that may have been overlooked. After all this working on the remote, does it have at least a 50% charge left on it. If not, the remote will not learn any commands or work properly with the software. The A/V guy I bought mine from, said they ship them at 50% charged, which basically leaves you 1 shot at the software before needing a charge to make anymore changes. Hope this helps.


----------



## audit13

Well, I have pretty much set up the remote the way I want using myharmony.com so I'm going to lvie with it.


Thanks to all of the AVS members that helped me out.


----------



## jouko342

I programmed custom commands for MCE to fire up XBMX and audio control panel years ago whenever I turn on "PC Video" preset. They didn't work out too well. Now I can't find where they are in the Logitech remote software to delete them from my remote.


So where in the convoluted remote software can I find custom keypress sequences when entering/leaving an activity? They are not in Activities/[PC Video] Settings/review settings/last page where entering and leaving actions are listed.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/21479374
> 
> 
> I programmed custom commands for MCE to fire up XBMX and audio control panel years ago whenever I turn on "PC Video" preset. They didn't work out too well. Now I can't find where they are in the Logitech remote software to delete them from my remote.
> 
> 
> So where in the convoluted remote software can I find custom keypress sequences when entering/leaving an activity? They are not in Activities/[PC Video] Settings/review settings/last page where entering and leaving actions are listed.



Activities, Settings, Review the settings for this Activity, Yes, but I want to add more control..., Save, Next a few times, and there you have it.


----------



## JimP

Tonight I was trying to figure out how to be able to move between my Tivo and a Dish Network DVR VIP 722 without turning off and on either the TV or preamp.


What's the best way to go about this?


Thanks.


----------



## JBrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight I was trying to figure out how to be able to move between my Tivo and a Dish Network DVR VIP 722 without turning off and on either the TV or preamp.
> 
> 
> What's the best way to go about this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Just setup the two actions/functions in your activities. After doing so the Harmony should power on/off your gear based on the activity selected.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight I was trying to figure out how to be able to move between my Tivo and a Dish Network DVR VIP 722 without turning off and on either the TV or preamp.
> 
> 
> What's the best way to go about this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBrax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just setup the two actions/functions in your activities. After doing so the Harmony should power on/off your gear based on the activity selected.



Just to add: The Harmony remembers the state of all devices and, if your TV and AVR are ON and you switch to an activity that uses them, they'll remain ON. In general, when you switch from an activity to another the Harmony will execute all commands at the end if the "old" activity, then will power off all devices that are not in the "new" activity (unless they are set to be always ON), then will power on the rest of the devices in the "new" activity and will execute all commands (set inputs, etc.) specified to run at the start of the "new" activity.


One caveat: Turn OFF HDMI-CEC on all your devices if you don't need it since it turns devices on and off and this messes up the power on/off state the Harmony remembers.


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21481128
> 
> 
> Activities, Settings, Review the settings for this Activity, Yes, but I want to add more control..., Save, Next a few times, and there you have it.



Yes, that's where I thought they would be, also, but they're not there. Is there another place where sequences when launching/leaving activities can be saved?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/21486934
> 
> 
> Yes, that's where I thought they would be, also, but they're not there. Is there another place where sequences when launching/leaving activities can be saved?



That's were they are. Follow the steps exactly, including the Save after general settings, and after the channel settings screens. Try again.


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21490406
> 
> 
> That's were they are. Follow the steps exactly, including the Save after general settings, and after the channel settings screens. Try again.



I'm pretty sure I did. The attached window is the one where the sequences should show up, right? I have no sequences set up there.


----------



## JimP

jouko342


I wound up trashing all activities and devices, saving to the remote to clear it out and then recreating the same devices and activities and uploading to the remote.


Now it works like its suppose to. Makes me wonder if I had entered something wrong or that the programming got corrupted. Either way, it works now.


Have to say that the Harmony once programmed and working like it should is pretty simple to operate. But you have to have a thorough knowledge of your other equipment so that you can set it up correctly.


----------



## JimP

My Harmony One seems to be oily. I've been cleaning it off but it still seems oily.


Anyone else?


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/21491082
> 
> 
> jouko342
> 
> 
> I wound up trashing all activities and devices, saving to the remote to clear it out and then recreating the same devices and activities and uploading to the remote.
> 
> 
> Now it works like its suppose to. Makes me wonder if I had entered something wrong or that the programming got corrupted. Either way, it works now.
> 
> 
> Have to say that the Harmony once programmed and working like it should is pretty simple to operate. But you have to have a thorough knowledge of your other equipment so that you can set it up correctly.



I'm suspecting that my Harmony is corrupted somehow.


I really don't want to reset and re-program the remote, the Logitech software's UI feels like it's designed by German software engineers (anyone who has used SAP know what I mean).


Fortunately it works fine and the extra commands don't do anything, just cause a delay.


----------



## wthomas69

I am using an H1 AND myharmony.com. It is possible to get the H1 to complete 2 tasks with the push of 1 button? example in my "watch bluray" activity I have 4 devices, tv, reviever, bluray player, and lutron lighting control, I would like the movie to start AND the lights to go off when i hit the play button and when i hit the pause button i want the movie to pause and the lights to come on. Is any of this possible?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/21490489
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did. The attached window is the one where the sequences should show up, right? I have no sequences set up there.



That is the correct place, so either you did it on another activity or as part of a sequence associated with a button. For a sequence with a button select Activities, Customize Buttons, and Add Sequence. This will show any previously created sequences.


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21491463
> 
> 
> I am using an H1 AND myharmony.com. It is possible to get the H1 to complete 2 tasks with the push of 1 button? example in my "watch bluray" activity I have 4 devices, tv, reviever, bluray player, and lutron lighting control, I would like the movie to start AND the lights to go off when i hit the play button and when i hit the pause button i want the movie to pause and the lights to come on. Is any of this possible?



Yes, bplayer above pretty much covered it already.


I'm assuming myharmony.com is the same as Logitech software: click on "customize buttons" in activity (eg. watch bluray), "add sequence." Note you might need to put additional delays between button presses so that the devices can keep up.


Another way to do it is in the activity settings, last window in the settings after choosing "Review the settings for this activity" (screenie in my post above). There you can set activities which happen every time you enter/leave an activity. For example, you could set it so the screen comes down when you click "watch bluray," lights dim, etc.


Gotta love the Logitech software, it's so easy to explain how to do things


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm assuming myharmony.com is the same as Logitech software: click on "customize buttons" in activity (eg. watch bluray), "add sequence."



Myharmony.com does not have sequences or the ability to add commands to the start/end of activities. This is why I've been trying to warn everyone to avoid myharmony and stock up on old remotes while you still can.


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21492070
> 
> 
> Myharmony.com does not have sequences or the ability to add commands to the start/end of activities. This is why I've been trying to warn everyone to avoid myharmony and stock up on old remotes while you still can.



What's this now? I thought Logitech was pretty bad when the Logitech software requires internet connection for it to phone home - ie. no internet, no changes to your remote, or if Logitech pulls the service. Now there's something worse going on?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What's this now? I thought Logitech was pretty bad when the Logitech software requires internet connection for it to phone home - ie. no internet, no changes to your remote, or if Logitech pulls the service. Now there's something worse going on?



Okay I'm also confused. What is this my harmony.com and how does it compare/differ from the Logitech software? Also, is the Logitech software going away at some point?


----------



## herbeapuce

Hi. Just got my Harmony 700 today. I am now trying to change the FM stations, or switch to AM when in play music mode . How to do this please ?

right now the H700 only responds to volume...










denon avr-891 and harmony 700





thanks

stef. montreal.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *herbeapuce* /forum/post/21494024
> 
> 
> Hi. Just got my Harmony 700 today. I am now trying to change the FM stations, or switch to AM when in play music mode . How to do this please ?
> 
> right now the H700 only responds to volume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denon avr-891 and harmony 700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> stef. montreal.



You realize this is the Harmony One forum?


----------



## herbeapuce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21494109
> 
> 
> You realize this is the Harmony One forum?










Nop .... sorrrry... I will try my luck in the right forum, ( if there is one...) thanks


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/21491088
> 
> 
> My Harmony One seems to be oily. I've been cleaning it off but it still seems oily.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



I keep cleaning it off and it seems to get oily pretty quick.


Concern that I may have some kind of leak from the inside and that I should RMA it back to Amazon.


Is the oily feel on the back normal or does it sound like I've got something wrong with the remote?


----------



## jouko342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/21499696
> 
> 
> I keep cleaning it off and it seems to get oily pretty quick.
> 
> 
> Concern that I may have some kind of leak from the inside and that I should RMA it back to Amazon.
> 
> 
> Is the oily feel on the back normal or does it sound like I've got something wrong with the remote?



There's no oil inside remotes - clean your paws


----------



## girdnerg

For those of you using myharmony.com, I use http://members.harmonyremote.com for web programming and it has sequences and everything.


----------



## wthomas69

Can this be used with an H1, I forgot I used this site with an old 659, when I go to update remote the is a banner on the right side of the page the tells harmony one users to use the software that came with their remote (7.7)


----------



## JimP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jouko342* /forum/post/21499723
> 
> 
> There's no oil inside remotes - clean your paws




I'll try that...thanks.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/21502751
> 
> 
> For those of you using myharmony.com, I use http://members.harmonyremote.com for web programming and it has sequences and everything.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21504032
> 
> 
> Can this be used with an H1, I forgot I used this site with an old 659, when I go to update remote the is a banner on the right side of the page the tells harmony one users to use the software that came with their remote (7.7)



My H1 is the only remote that I have ever used it with. I did my initial setup using the desktop software since I did not know about the website. Then I read about it in this forum and use it for quick fixes when away from home and the remote.


----------



## B&W_Elit3

Has anyone else used the Harmony One with a Pioneer VSX53? I am currently using SC35 settings with the Harmony to control the receiver but I am curious if anyone has any other methods as a lot of functions have to be inputted manually for it to work properly.


----------



## saeyedoc

Any recent experiences with Mac? Looks like lots of problems from what I gleaned doing a search.


----------



## newriver99

Just over two years and used about fifty times to control the entertainment system the remote stopped working. Called tech support and they ran me through all updates to no avail. They offered a fifty percent coupon for a new remote. Since the remote was not cheap to buy originally, the amount of use (50 on and off), I thought it should have lasted longer than two years. I guess I should have used it more or abused it.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saeyedoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any recent experiences with Mac? Looks like lots of problems from what I gleaned doing a search.



I have been using a Mac with the Harmony software lately with no problems.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21514342
> 
> 
> I have been using a Mac with the Harmony software lately with no problems.



Same


----------



## ejhuzy

After 3+ years my battery is finally starting to go. It won't hold a charge more that a day or so. It used to last a week. Where's everybody getting replacement batteries for the One? Anybody find a good replacement on ebay?


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/21527478
> 
> 
> After 3+ years my battery is finally starting to go. It won't hold a charge more that a day or so. It used to last a week. Where's everybody getting replacement batteries for the One? Anybody find a good replacement on ebay?



I got one on eBay a year or so ago. Just make sure it is the OEM Logitech brand battery and not a knockoff.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 3+ years my battery is finally starting to go. It won't hold a charge more that a day or so. It used to last a week. Where's everybody getting replacement batteries for the One? Anybody find a good replacement on ebay?



Did you try removing the battery yet. If you can't get it out you may have one of the defective ones. If you do, you can get a replacement remote for free.


----------



## TatorTot

A day and a half after 3+ years seems fair & good to me


Can't you just leave it in the cradle every night ?



Would you guys be interested in this option


The screen would come on only if you tap it


Of course you would be able to turn this feature on & off


What you guys think , dumb idea ?


----------



## JimP

Tator


Regarding the screen turning on only when you tap it, on mine it stays dark until you move the remote and the motion causes it to come back on . (motion activation) I think you can change the length of time it stays on through a software setting.


The battery looks a lot like my cell phone battery that swells after a couple of years. I've read about users who have trouble getting the battery out. Not sure if the swelling is caused by all the recharge cycles or if its just what those batteries do. I don't leave mine in the recharger when I'm not watching TV. Since it can go several days without recharge, I'm just leaving it on the table out of the recharger for a few days before parking it in the recharger overnight. At least that way, if the battery swelling and useful life is related to the recharging, I might be able to ultimately get more life out of it.


A total aside, it sure is nice to just press an activity and make all the changes needed to between satellite and Tivo. Essentially eliminated the usual 4 remotes I am juggling.


On the negative side, wish the Harmony One was built with the same built quality as my Tivo S3 remote. Buttons on that remote is just higher quality.


----------



## pappaduke

Harmony exchanged my one for free about 9 months ago because the swollen battery is a defect. I had to send a picture showing the swollen battery along with the serial number and they sent me a new one. Don't know if they are still doing it, but it might be worth a phone call.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP* /forum/post/21529669
> 
> 
> I don't leave mine in the recharger when I'm not watching TV. Since it can go several days without recharge, I'm just leaving it on the table out of the recharger for a few days before parking it in the recharger overnight. At least that way, if the battery swelling and useful life is related to the recharging, I might be able to ultimately get more life out of it.



A counter view is that the life of lithium ion batteries is reduced when they are allowed to continually run down rather than being charged regularly. This is the opposite to NiH2 batteries where the life is shortened if they are not allowed to discharge completely on a regular basis.


There are also reports that some of the causes of swelling of Li-ion batteries are from overcharging, charging with the incorrect current, and over discharge. If the Harmony cradle is used for charging the first two should not be the problem. With all the incidents of swollen batteries in H1's it is likely that they were from a batch of poorly manufactured batteries, or a particular brand.


I keep my remote in the cradle when not in use a check the battery periodically. One year plus and no issues.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21530251
> 
> 
> I keep my remote in the cradle when not in use a check the battery periodically. One year plus and no issues.



I charge mine only when it gets very low. Three years plus and no issues.


But to avoid some "he said-she said" arguments, take a look at Table 2 in http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/a...ased_batteries 


I'll summarize: if you discharge to 50% charge level before recharging, you'll get 1,500 cycles, but if you only discharge to 10% charge level you'll get 4,700 cycles.


Think of 10% as charging every day. So you would get 4,700 cycles times 1 day, or 4,700 days out of a battery. Now if you go down to 50% discharging (say after 5 days), you would get 1,500 cycles times 5 days, or 7,500 days.


Overfrequenly charging will decrease the lifetime of a Li-On battery. But also overdischarging it will decrease the lifetime even more.


The other reason to not leave the remote in the charging cradle is that you can never be sure that the charger was properly designed to stop charging when full. Many chargers will cook batteries if you leave them on too long. The H1 charger does *not* have a reputation for doing this, but why risk it?


Mike


----------



## pappaduke

Just in case anyone has this problem with a swollen battery.
http://www.avforums.com/forums/remot...y-problem.html


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/21527478
> 
> 
> After 3+ years my battery is finally starting to go. It won't hold a charge more that a day or so. It used to last a week. Where's everybody getting replacement batteries for the One? Anybody find a good replacement on ebay?



I bought this one off Amazon 


Seems to work okay after a month or so. It's a few less mA but seems to work just fine. My battery was swollen and I decided for $12 just to buy a new one before something stupid happened. And I'm probably at 2.5 or 3 years on my H1


----------



## AMMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this one off Amazon
> 
> 
> Seems to work okay after a month or so. It's a few less mA but seems to work just fine. My battery was swollen and I decided for $12 just to buy a new one before something stupid happened. And I'm probably at 2.5 or 3 years on my H1



Have had ours about 3 yrs now, only goes in the dock one day a week while house cleaning. Checked bat, still fine & slides in & out easily.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMMO* /forum/post/21535858
> 
> 
> Have had ours about 3 yrs now, only goes in the dock one day a week while house cleaning. Checked bat, still fine & slides in & out easily.



Good deal. I checked mine 6 months or so ago and it was just barely swollen. I checked a few months later and it was noticeably tougher to get out. I got scared and bought another one!


----------



## TatorTot

Is Logitech working on a new remote ?


Harmony 2


Anybody have inside information


----------



## CalsonicGTR

Im using a Harmony One remote with my home theater PC, and I'm trying to bind the Page Up and Page Down keystroke to the remote. I have it set up as Media Center SE, but I dont see those ky anywhere. Is there a way to add custom keystrokes to the remote?


----------



## oman321

What are you using as an IR solution for the PC? Is it built in or is it an aftermarket accessory?


----------



## CalsonicGTR

Im using one of those HP IR receivers that are so prevalent on ebay. It works perfectly so far.


----------



## oman321

Found this comment online about an HP IR rcvr.


"Plugged it in to my office machine running Windows 7 for testing. Programmed my Harmony 555 as a Windows Media Center Keyboard (not remote. was recommended somewhere). Mapped XBMC:s keyboard keys to the remote in the Logitech Software ("p" as play, space as pause, "x" as stop and so on). Works great!"


Maybe this is what you may need to do? Not sure.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalsonicGTR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im using one of those HP IR receivers that are so prevalent on ebay. It works perfectly so far.



As oman321 said, add the IR receiver as a MCE Keyboard (I can't check the exact device name right now, but you'll find it) and the PageUp and PageDown should work.


If you search the 'net, you'll find a pretty detailed Wiki page for how to use MCE remotes with XBMC. If I'm not mistaken, there should be also information how to use the IRs with Harmony and what are the limitations of each of the remotes listed there and how, if possible, to workaround them.


----------



## cuibap

One question guys before I buy this remote: how many activity I can set up?


----------



## oman321

I believe the harmonies have a 250 or there about activity limit. That's what I remember reading at one time. The only exception I think is the 1100 which has some sort of bug after 18 or so.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuibap* /forum/post/21552535
> 
> 
> One question guys before I buy this remote: how many activity I can set up?



There is a memory limit in there somewhere, but AFAIK not a specific limit on the number of activities. If there is one, it's probably a pretty high one that you are unlikely to reach in most systems. I currently have 13 devices and 13 activities in mine and have never seen any warnings or error messages or had any issues.


Some brands/devices use more complex IR codes that can eat up more memory... IIRC, Pioneer is one of them. I do not have any Pioneer devices, but my Onkyo receiver has a large custom library of over 110 discrete commands. Four of my activities also are fully loaded with favorite channel icons.


I do seem to recall someone posting here a while back that they had memory issues trying to load a large library like mine for their Pioneer AVR... but generally I have not seen any other comments/questions/issues posted by other folks about running into memory problems with the One.


----------



## FordMastertech

I have had my Harmony 1 remote for 3+ years and lately it's been acting up. The remote will not wake up when picked up unless you shake it violently, the ok button doesn't want to work and the battery dies in a day or 2. I tried to remove the battery, blue label, and it's swellrd up and stuck in the remote. I called Logitech Harmony 1 support, 1 866 219 1505 and told them about the issues I am having and they are sending a new remote N/C. Total call time was less than 22 minutes and they picked up the phone on the second ring. No waiting around for someone to talk to. Not thats customer service.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Dang










3 years and they do that? Says a lot really


----------



## Olbi

Seems that they replace all remotes with swollen battery if you send them a picture of the swollen battery in the remote showing the serial#.


----------



## FordMastertech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21553829
> 
> 
> Seems that they replace all remotes with swollen battery if you send them a picture of the swollen battery in the remote showing the serial#.



I didn't have to send any pictures, I just explained the issues with the remote. They did want the P/N and PID numbers.

Once again GREAT customer service


----------



## Olbi

Yes, great customer service!









Others have reported that a picture was required, but I guess that this depends on the CR you are talking with.


----------



## cuibap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21552818
> 
> 
> There is a memory limit in there somewhere, but AFAIK not a specific limit on the number of activities. If there is one, it's probably a pretty high one that you are unlikely to reach in most systems. I currently have 13 devices and 13 activities in mine and have never seen any warnings or error messages or had any issues.
> 
> 
> Some brands/devices use more complex IR codes that can eat up more memory... IIRC, Pioneer is one of them. I do not have any Pioneer devices, but my Onkyo receiver has a large custom library of over 110 discrete commands. Four of my activities also are fully loaded with favorite channel icons.
> 
> 
> I do seem to recall someone posting here a while back that they had memory issues trying to load a large library like mine for their Pioneer AVR... but generally I have not seen any other comments/questions/issues posted by other folks about running into memory problems with the One.



Thanks. I saw the screen with only 3 activities and thought that's all I can get







. So you just scroll down the list?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuibap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I saw the screen with only 3 activities and thought that's all I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you just scroll down the list?



The screen has pages. I currently have 4 pages of activities with three activities on each page. Each device can also have pages of functions. I believe the function pages list 6 functions per page. You can't go wrong with this remote IMO!!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuibap* /forum/post/21555154
> 
> 
> Thanks. I saw the screen with only 3 activities and thought that's all I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you just scroll down the list?



As pappaduke noted, virtually all of the screens modes can be scrolled through multiple pages using the arrows at the left and right of the screen:










The My Activities and My Devices screens have three selections per page, while the custom command buttons within individual devices or activities can be configured to display either three or six commands per page. Favorite Channel pages always are six per page. Favorites are also the only screen function with a hard limit on number of pages, which is four (24 favs per activity).


----------



## BMLocal175

Just got my One working with my new DiercTV HR-34 HD DVR receiver and everything seems fine.


The only thing is when scrolling through the guide or any up and down in menus it is slower and lags behind the original remote. Which settings in the one's software do I need to change to get it about the same as the original remote?


----------



## cuibap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21555888
> 
> 
> As pappaduke noted, virtually all of the screens modes can be scrolled through multiple pages using the arrows at the left and right of the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The My Activities and My Devices screens have three selections per page, while the custom command buttons within individual devices or activities can be configured to display either three or six commands per page. Favorite Channel pages always are six per page. Favorites are also the only screen function with a hard limit on number of pages, which is four (24 favs per activity).



Thanks. Gotta order one now


----------



## TatorTot

New harmony remote in the coming months

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/26/l...ut-harmony-re/


----------



## wozman

Looking to configure my Harmony One to my HTPC this week, I assume that I can create an activity (so all my inputs are correct when I start the activity "Watch HTPC" etc.) for my TV and Receiver etc. making sure all devices are properly on.


But I believe I need an "IR" to have full control in the Windows based PC, was wondering if this is a good bet.......to pick up?

http://canadacomputers.com/product_i...item_id=018276 


And then do I need to add this remote to that activity, or how does this all work?


Any knowledge appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oman321

Does you PC have a built in IR receiver? If not you need to get something like this.


http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-USB-R...7940458&sr=1-2 

There is an IR receiver which comes with this remote, not showing on the pics when it opens up but it lists it in tech details.

I have this unit and it has worked well for me.


or this

http://www.amazon.com/HP-Windows-Inf...7940283&sr=8-3 


They are both in the database and you will be able to simply program. The remote you would only need for teaching your Harmony any missing commands or to try to learn custom commands.


Edit: the product you linked to also includes an IR receiver, that should work also if it's easier for you to obtain.


Good Luck.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wozman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking to configure my Harmony One to my HTPC this week, I assume that I can create an activity (so all my inputs are correct when I start the activity "Watch HTPC" etc.) for my TV and Receiver etc. making sure all devices are properly on.
> 
> 
> But I believe I need an "IR" to have full control in the Windows based PC, was wondering if this is a good bet.......to pick up?
> 
> http://canadacomputers.com/product_i...item_id=018276
> 
> 
> And then do I need to add this remote to that activity, or how does this all work?
> 
> 
> Any knowledge appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I have this remote (I got it only because I need the IR receiver), but I only tested it (I'm yet to configure the PC the will be using it). It is an MCE remote and you can use it with Harmony when you add it as an MCE keyboard.


The receiver is a bit funny since it works better turned upside-down, but make sure you test how yours work since I guess this largely depends on how the IR element is soldered.


Hope this helps.


----------



## ksoza

My MX-700 for my B&K fried and I need a replacement. Can buy an ebay model, but also looking at the Harmony One based on the reviews.


I see the B&K 507 is listed in the Logitech database. Would that mean it would allow me to control ALL the things the MX-700 did (which was pre-loaded and rebranded as the SR10.1 from B&K), not just volume, etc. I also used the MX-700 to control lights (Lutron Spacer) which I assume I can also do as well as multiple sequences (play DVD , lower lights, etc.).


Anyone moved from a MX-700 with a B&K AVR?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


FWIW, the logitech database only has about 40 commands for that model, which I'm guessing actually has about 300 possible commands if it's a typical model. You can always add more if you have the pronto hex and follow the procedure in my harmony tips thread.


----------



## tim1

Ok guys I need some help on this one. I have an activity to watch 3D blu-ray.

The remote is set to turn on the Panasonic DMP-BDT110 and amp and the tv. Also included in this activity is a command to open the disk tray. What is happening is the disk tray opens and then closes, it doesn't stay open. When I operate the disk player with it's own remote the disk tray opens and stays open. I have other blu-ray players where I use the same type of command and the tray usually opens and stays open. Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej

You probably just need more delay before tray open. The player is still booting up and re-closes the tray. When you use the original remote, do you do it at the same time your activity would have, or later? My guess is later.


I personally find it easier to just press open rather than make it part of the activity.


----------



## tim1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21579470
> 
> 
> You probably just need more delay before tray open. The player is still booting up and re-closes the tray. When you use the original remote, do you do it at the same time your activity would have, or later? My guess is later.
> 
> 
> I personally find it easier to just press open rather than make it part of the activity.



Thanks for your reply mdavej. I have added some delay before the command is sent but the tray still closes. When I try it with the original remote I can send the command right after the lights come on on the player and the tray will open and stay open.


----------



## Big Hath

does the DMP-BDT110 turn on when you press "tray open" or "eject"? If so, instead of including the "power toggle" or "power on" command in the activity, you could just use "eject" in the activity to turn on the DMP-BDT110 and have the tray open at the same time. I don't have that BD player, so I have no idea if this would work.


----------



## tim1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/21579782
> 
> 
> does the DMP-BDT110 turn on when you press "tray open" or "eject"? If so, instead of including the "power toggle" or "power on" command in the activity, you could just use "eject" in the activity to turn on the DMP-BDT110 and have the tray open at the same time. I don't have that BD player, so I have no idea if this would work.



Hey Big Hath you might be on to something. When I do that manually it seems to work. How do I go about sending the eject command instead of the power toggle?


----------



## OldGatorDelt

I've followed this thread for quite awhile, but haven't seen any mention of someone using a One and having Uverse... Anyone out there doing it successfully ???


----------



## OSUDesi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldGatorDelt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've followed this thread for quite awhile, but haven't seen any mention of someone using a One and having Uverse... Anyone out there doing it successfully ???



Yep.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim1* /forum/post/21579799
> 
> 
> Hey Big Hath you might be on to something. When I do that manually it seems to work. How do I go about sending the eject command instead of the power toggle?



You need to go thru wizard for that device and set the power options for this device. You to have separate on and off command. On would be eject, off would be power toggle or discrete off. This is a nice solution.


However, I do agree that it's the delay causing the issue. I have a Panasonic DVD player which behaved the same way until I increased it more than I thought I had to. Something about how Harmony repeats the command being sent during the boot process which is screwing things up.


----------



## w7afb

Need to change code on one receiver to enable control over each. How do I get the code into the Harmony One?


----------



## oman321

You can confirm the code set that your device is using. Go to the device in the software and select confirm infrared commands. After a few button presses from the original remote to the One's IR learn port and you should be all set.


----------



## TrnsplantBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldGatorDelt* /forum/post/21580154
> 
> 
> I've followed this thread for quite awhile, but haven't seen any mention of someone using a One and having Uverse... Anyone out there doing it successfully ???



Yep. Posted a few comments from 9439 to 9485. The H1 works great with U-Verse.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim1* /forum/post/21579500
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply mdavej. I have added some delay before the command is sent but the tray still closes. When I try it with the original remote I can send the command right after the lights come on on the player and the tray will open and stay open.



Maybe it's the repeats. If you press open from harmony does it open then immediately close? If so, run the troubleshooter and follow the prompts to adjust the repeats down.


----------



## TatorTot

What do you guys think of this


This guy said this in another forum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiko88* /forum/post/47360772
> 
> 
> One of the new Harmony remotes they're working on will have a slideout QWERTY keyboard and a touchscreen that also functions as a trackpad for moving a cursor around. In trackpad mode, the touchscreen will also have two virtual left and right click buttons. As a remote, the appearance and layout of the buttons will be very similar to the Harmony One, except it'll lack physical number pad buttons. Every button on the remote, including the keyboard keys, will be backlit. The remote will include Logitech's Unifying receiver that you plug into the USB port of a computer or Xbox 360 for using the keyboard and Xbox 360 specific buttons on the touchscreen. For PS3 owners, you might have to purchase a separate receiver.
> 
> 
> As a remote, it works as well as the Harmony One. As a keyboard and trackpad for a HTPC, it works remarkably well. You just turn the remote sideways and slide out the keyboard. The keys are responsive and have the right size and spacing. As a Xbox 360 controller, the strength is in the keyboard for inputting text and not in the virtual ABXY buttons on the touchscreen. Probably the same goes for using it on a PS3.


----------



## mdavej

Sounds cool if it's true. But I wish they'd just add back freakin macro capability before a useless keyboard and mouse. I don't need another wireless keyboard/mouse. I need actual universal remote functionality.


----------



## tim1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21580557
> 
> 
> You need to go thru wizard for that device and set the power options for this device. You to have separate on and off command. On would be eject, off would be power toggle or discrete off. This is a nice solution.
> 
> 
> However, I do agree that it's the delay causing the issue. I have a Panasonic DVD player which behaved the same way until I increased it more than I thought I had to. Something about how Harmony repeats the command being sent during the boot process which is screwing things up.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21582151
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the repeats. If you press open from harmony does it open then immediately close? If so, run the troubleshooter and follow the prompts to adjust the repeats down.



Thanks for all your help you guys. I finally figured out what was going on. While I was playing around with the different settings I noticed one setting in the options area. It was the setting for 'play on enter' which by default is set to on. This means that after the eject command to open the tray a play command was given closing the tray. I turned that setting to off and now it works as it should. The tray stays open.







I knew it had to be something with the way the remote was sending the commands because the sequence would work if I did everything manually but wouldn't when using the harmony.


Thanks again.


----------



## hemogoblin

Just ordered one because I wanted a better solution than the crappy Lenovo keyboard for my HTPC. Refurb Harmony One's are on sale for $99 shipped right now.


I ordered blindly because I have wanted one so badly and jumped on the price, but after reading reviews everywhere, people seem to be split on their purchase.


Is this thing really that unreliable with crappy durability and even crappier logitech service that will give you the finger after a years use when this thing is expected to break? Has anyone dropped this thing multiple times and still have it function properly?


Thinking about canceling my order now.... I was perfectly fine switching between 7 remotes, just thought this would make things a bit easier, but not for $100 that will only last a year.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered one because I wanted a better solution than the crappy Lenovo keyboard for my HTPC. Refurb Harmony One's are on sale for $99 shipped right now.
> 
> 
> I ordered blindly because I have wanted one so badly and jumped on the price, but after reading reviews everywhere, people seem to be split on their purchase.
> 
> 
> Is this thing really that unreliable with crappy durability and even crappier logitech service that will give you the finger after a years use when this thing is expected to break? Has anyone dropped this thing multiple times and still have it function properly?
> 
> 
> Thinking about canceling my order now.... I was perfectly fine switching between 7 remotes, just thought this would make things a bit easier, but not for $100 that will only last a year.



Once you set it up correctly you will never go back. The support runs out & they will try to charge you for support but the online community will answer all your questions so enjoy your purchase!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim1* /forum/post/21584377
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help you guys. I finally figured out what was going on. While I was playing around with the different settings I noticed one setting in the options area. It was the setting for 'play on enter' which by default is set to on. This means that after the eject command to open the tray a play command was given closing the tray. I turned that setting to off and now it works as it should. The tray stays open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it had to be something with the way the remote was sending the commands because the sequence would work if I did everything manually but wouldn't when using the harmony.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Cool! It's nice when it works how you want it.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21584314
> 
> 
> Sounds cool if it's true. But I wish they'd just add back freakin macro capability before a useless keyboard and mouse. I don't need another wireless keyboard/mouse. I need actual universal remote functionality.



+1 QWERTY keyboard? My Samsung TV came with this on it's remote and I haven't used it more than a time or two . . .


----------



## BMLocal175

I've tried everything and I can't get my Vizio TV to switch to the right HDMI input. I have to hit help every single time switching from watch TV to watch movie. Even if I turn everything off from watching TV then hit watch movie it stays in the wrong HDMI. Please help!!


I've read about a method 5 and sent a email to support last night but still no response. I was using HDMI and Component and that seemed to work but now I'm with Directv and have to use HDMI 1 and 2.


----------



## oman321

Can you tell us a little about how you would get from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 with the OEM remote? Do you hit input first to bring up the available inputs then hit input, or enter to scroll down the list then hit ok to select the correct one? Or do you have discrete inputs one button press for HDMI 1 one button press for HDMI 2? Or is it repeated presses of HDMI to cycle thru HDMI inputs.


----------



## T0R0

My sc-37 has 2 hdmi outs. All is working as it should between htpc, avr and plasma. However I want to add another pc monitor to the second hdmi out. I know my oem remote has a button to switch between the outs and that I'd need to set up a new activity for the pc monitor. So i dont forsee a prob when everything is on switching between the outs.

My question is will there be an option when setting up the activity to specify the hdmi out 2, instead of how I do it now?

(i hope that's not too confusing)


----------



## dctoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21584620
> 
> 
> Just ordered one because I wanted a better solution than the crappy Lenovo keyboard for my HTPC. Refurb Harmony One's are on sale for $99 shipped right now.
> 
> 
> I ordered blindly because I have wanted one so badly and jumped on the price, but after reading reviews everywhere, people seem to be split on their purchase.
> 
> 
> Is this thing really that unreliable with crappy durability and even crappier logitech service that will give you the finger after a years use when this thing is expected to break? Has anyone dropped this thing multiple times and still have it function properly?
> 
> 
> Thinking about canceling my order now.... I was perfectly fine switching between 7 remotes, just thought this would make things a bit easier, but not for $100 that will only last a year.




where are you getting it for $99?


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T0R0* /forum/post/21588172
> 
> 
> My sc-37 has 2 hdmi outs. All is working as it should between htpc, avr and plasma. However I want to add another pc monitor to the second hdmi out. I know my oem remote has a button to switch between the outs and that I'd need to set up a new activity for the pc monitor. So i dont forsee a prob when everything is on switching between the outs.
> 
> My question is will there be an option when setting up the activity to specify the hdmi out 2, instead of how I do it now?
> 
> (i hope that's not too confusing)



When running thru the wizard for your new activity it will ask you for the details that you will need to indicate. Just be sure that the 2 available HDMI outs are listed as available outputs at the device level. Hopefully others have already added it to the database if not you will customize it a bit.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dctoast* /forum/post/21588208
> 
> 
> where are you getting it for $99?



Logitech had refurbs for $99.99 yesterday... deal may still be active.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T0R0* /forum/post/21588172
> 
> 
> My sc-37 has 2 hdmi outs. All is working as it should between htpc, avr and plasma. However I want to add another pc monitor to the second hdmi out. I know my oem remote has a button to switch between the outs and that I'd need to set up a new activity for the pc monitor. So i dont forsee a prob when everything is on switching between the outs.
> 
> My question is will there be an option when setting up the activity to specify the hdmi out 2, instead of how I do it now?
> 
> (i hope that's not too confusing)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21588219
> 
> 
> When running thru the wizard for your new activity it will ask you for the details that you will need to indicate. Just be sure that the 2 available HDMI outs are listed as available outputs at the device level. Hopefully others have already added it to the database if not you will customize it a bit.



I have a similar situation with my two-output Onkyo... I don't believe there is any way to specify the second output via the wizards, but as long as the AVR output commands exist in the database (preferably as discretes) you can easily add the command manually to the activity startup command list.


----------



## BMLocal175




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21587959
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little about how you would get from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 with the OEM remote? Do you hit input first to bring up the available inputs then hit input, or enter to scroll down the list then hit ok to select the correct one? Or do you have discrete inputs one button press for HDMI 1 one button press for HDMI 2? Or is it repeated presses of HDMI to cycle thru HDMI inputs.




I got a reply from Logitech and they had me hit my activity and if it didn't switch to the right HDMI I needed to go to the right one with the Vizio remote. I did this a few times for each activity and it seems to work now.


I'm not sure how the harmony learned this by me using the vizio remote but it did.


----------



## hemogoblin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21588523
> 
> 
> Logitech had refurbs for $99.99 yesterday... deal may still be active.



Looks like the deal is dead. Glad I got in on it. Still worried about what seems multiple longevity issues from others.


This thing has a 1 yr warranty from Logitech right? So if a button craps out in 8 months, I can get a replacement? Then after 12 months, I only get a coupon for 50% another harmony?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21588961
> 
> 
> Looks like the deal is dead. Glad I got in on it. Still worried about what seems multiple longevity issues from others.
> 
> 
> This thing has a 1 yr warranty from Logitech right? So if a button craps out in 8 months, I can get a replacement? Then after 12 months, I only get a coupon for 50% another harmony?



No it doesn't. Refurbs only have a 90 day warranty. Sometimes they give you a break. But even 50% off MSRP is only a little better than street prices.


----------



## hemogoblin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21589011
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. Refurbs only have a 90 day warranty. Sometimes they give you a break. But even 50% off MSRP is only a little better than street prices.



Craaaaap. I should have read the fine print. I guess I am stuck with the H1 for at least 90 days. Logitech has a 30 day return policy at least. I'll see how I like it and decide if its worth the risk. At 1 yr, I would be much happier.


Somebody mentioned Cox cable selling the H1 for $99. I might check that out if I can get the 1 yr warranty at the same price.


----------



## wthomas69

Just added a Lutron lighting control to my H1 under watch tv activity, figured I could control the lights manually with h1 when watching tv, when I select watch tv activity the tv and dvr/cable box do their thing and the lights turn ON, how do I reverse this and have the lights turn off, using Myharmomy.com


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/21588783
> 
> 
> I got a reply from Logitech and they had me hit my activity and if it didn't switch to the right HDMI I needed to go to the right one with the Vizio remote. I did this a few times for each activity and it seems to work now.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the harmony learned this by me using the vizio remote but it did.



I think it's an 'offset' kind of thing. You have to synch where the harmony is in relation to the Vizio and then the harmony knows how many 'hops' to get to the right input based on the next activity you select.


I have a Vizio with 2 HDMI inputs and a component input. I swapped out my old TV and put that Vizio into the mix after I already had the H1 configured, and I vaguely recall what you mentioned about 'method 5' and other special handling for Vizios.


Once I got it synched, the only other time I've had an issue is if the input on the TV got switched manually... then of course the H1 was lost as it was trying to control it based on where the H1 knew its last state. That's happened maybe once or twice in the last couple years, but it was 'user error' on my part. Running the help function on the H1 will get things resynched as well as it steps through each of the devices.


----------



## Kbcody

Just bought harmony one. Able to go through initial set-up without a problem but my question is:


Can I customize one of the touch screen buttons to change the picture size (when watching non HD shows, stretch picture to get rid of black bars). I do this now by going into tv menu, going to a few sub menus and then selecting my choice). Would like to have one button on my harmony to automatically do this sequence but don't know if it's possible.


Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions


----------



## oman321

Possible, do a search for sequences, learn and raw.


Sequences allow for 5 commands, if that's all you need you're set.


If you need more you can combine some first by trying to learn a multi button press command with raw.


Search should bring up a recent discussion on this thread if I recall correctly. Also you can see the link on my signature below. It says for 1100 & 900 but it also works for the other Harmony remotes.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kbcody* /forum/post/21593140
> 
> 
> Just bought harmony one. Able to go through initial set-up without a problem but my question is:
> 
> 
> Can I customize one of the touch screen buttons to change the picture size (when watching non HD shows, stretch picture to get rid of black bars). I do this now by going into tv menu, going to a few sub menus and then selecting my choice). Would like to have one button on my harmony to automatically do this sequence but don't know if it's possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions



Of course oman321 is correct, but you may also discover there is a discrete code for the format button you want. I've found in several cases that while the OEM remote requires 3 or 4 clicks, a discrete code in Logitech's database simplifies it.


I don't remember all the steps, but just customize buttons and check the dropdown arrows for something that describes what you're looking for (like display, format, etc.)


----------



## Nick_WI

Aside from the number of devices controlled and the touch screen, is there an actual difference in functionality or other features with the Harmony One vs. other devices such as the Harmony 650? I don't need 15 device control or the touch screen. Am I better off with a different model then?


----------



## dmusoke

New to this forum, so i appreciate any help provided.


I just ordered the One from Amazon but wondered if i should have gotten the 900. aside from the RF capability of the 900, how is the is superior, better, more useable...etc to the One?


Thanks,

David


----------



## mdavej

Aside from the RF, the 900 is actually worse than the One. So you made the right decision.


Nick,

Not really. As long as you use the 7.7 software, the 650 can do just about everything the One can do (aside from the differences you already mentioned).


----------



## dmusoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21602907
> 
> 
> Aside from the RF, the 900 is actually worse than the One. So you made the right decision.
> 
> 
> Nick,
> 
> Not really. As long as you use the 7.7 software, the 650 can do just about everything the One can do (aside from the differences you already mentioned).



Thanks Dave ... please explain how worse the 900 is over the One?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmusoke* /forum/post/21602995
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave ... please explain how worse the 900 is over the One?



No sequences (see Macros in the FAQ sticky).


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21602907
> 
> 
> Aside from the RF, the 900 is actually worse than the One. So you made the right decision.
> 
> 
> Nick,
> 
> Not really. As long as you use the 7.7 software, the 650 can do just about everything the One can do (aside from the differences you already mentioned).



Thank you! I just cannot understand why there is such a large difference in price for such similar functionality. I felt like I must be missing something even though my searches didn't turn anything up. It is hard for me to justify the price difference to myself or my wife. Looks like I will go with a 650.


----------



## dmusoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21603011
> 
> 
> No sequences (see Macros in the FAQ sticky).



Thanks Dave







!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick_WI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just cannot understand why there is such a large difference in price for such similar functionality. I felt like I must be missing something even though my searches didn't turn anything up. It is hard for me to justify the price difference to myself or my wife. Looks like I will go with a 650.



The higher price gets you a lot more devices, touch screen and rechargeable battery mainly. All harmonys share the same device database. Just make sure you use the 7.7 software.


----------



## elroy12

I've had my Harmony One for almost 4 years and it's great. Except for the fact that the 0'button hasn't worked in a long time, I can get around that.


Anyway, my question is how can I best set it so when I use my home theater instead of the tv speakers, the tv volume goes all the way down automatically? Using mute isn't an option bc on my tv, the mute icon stays on the screen. So I just want to send the command for the tv volume to go to 0. My tv is a Samsung un55d8000.


----------



## StuJac

You will have to program a series of "volume down" commands in the activities section.


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elroy12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my Harmony One for almost 4 years and it's great. Except for the fact that the 0'button hasn't worked in a long time, I can get around that.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my question is how can I best set it so when I use my home theater instead of the tv speakers, the tv volume goes all the way down automatically? Using mute isn't an option bc on my tv, the mute icon stays on the screen. So I just want to send the command for the tv volume to go to 0. My tv is a Samsung un55d8000.



Check whether you can set the TV to use "Extrernal" speakers. This will mute the TV speakers and there shouldn't be any icon on the screen.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I do that too. I also have a command button on the screen for TV Vol Up and one for Down. Since the H1 volume buttons are mapped to my surround sound.


Though more and more I never use the TV speakers. I have the Sammy 46D7000.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/21615104
> 
> 
> Though more and more I never use the TV speakers.



I have NEVER used my tv speakers; I always run the sound through the receiver. My living room is 17 X 12 so the tv speakers just don't get it.


----------



## elroy12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Check whether you can set the TV to use "Extrernal" speakers. This will mute the TV speakers and there shouldn't be any icon on the screen.



I can. But believe it or not, there are occasions, usually early in the morning when the kid is sleeping or just don't need the 5.1 surround when watching the news.


----------



## Olbi

Then check whether there is a discrete command to toggle it (or two to change to External and to the build-in speakers) and, if there is, use it in your activities, e.g. a "Watch TV 5.1" activity will select External speakers and will use your AVR for

5.1 sound; a "Watch TV 2" activity will use the TV only and will select the build-in speakers.


If there is no discrete command then you can add the required button presses as part of the power in part of the activities.


Hope this helps.


----------



## maineiac13

Is there a way to have the TV input change before the tv shuts off when I push the Power OFF button on the Harmony at the end of an activity?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maineiac13* /forum/post/21617815
> 
> 
> Is there a way to have the TV input change before the tv shuts off when I push the Power OFF button on the Harmony at the end of an activity?



Yes, you can issue any command or string of commands, including a specific input command, by adding it/them to the Leave Activity Action list, which can be found in... Activity/Settings/Review Settings/Add more control/... then hit Save or Next a few times until you come to "Add an Action" page.


This is only advisable if the device to which you are adding the extra input command uses discrete input commands (Method 2 in the Input Setup)... otherwise it will hose the input state tracking required to use other input selection methods.


----------



## maineiac13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21617952
> 
> 
> Yes, you can issue any command or string of commands, including a specific input command, by adding it/them to the Leave Activity Action list, which can be found in... Activity/Settings/Review Settings/Add more control/... then hit Save or Next a few times until you come to "Add an Action" page.
> 
> 
> This is only advisable if the device to which you are adding the extra input command uses discrete input commands (Method 2 in the Input Setup)... otherwise it will hose the input state tracking required to use other input selection methods.



Thanks...that is what I was looking for...and yes my tv is able to use discrete input commands.


----------



## hemogoblin

Just got my H1 and well... I dont think I like it. I havent really messed with it besides add all my devices to it but I hope it works better than this.


Do I really need to use the touchscreen so much? I understand selecting devices is a must, but the power button on all devices is on the screen? Do I need to manually set each device to use the physical power button?


I cant seem to turn off help and set manual IR learning commands. What the heck does the power button actually do by default? It seems to either bring up the help screen or bring up activities.


And when learning an IR command, I select device, check command, manually add IR command and everything seems well. Then I update the device, and the command is never added to the device. What gives?


----------



## oman321

From your description it seems you are going in thru devices to do what you want. In reality you should not have to go into devices very often.


You need to create activities with the devices that you use in that activity. i.e watch tv. If you have cable for example that activity would include your tv, your cable box, and perhaps a receiver for sound.


The power button is only to power things off, entering your chosen activity will power on the necessary devices.


When you use devices and make changes the remote is not keeping track of the device status that you are affecting. So if you power thru devices you will not be able to power off with the all off button. When you use activities the Harmony will keep track of your device's power status and input changes.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my H1 and well... I dont think I like it. I havent really messed with it besides add all my devices to it but I hope it works better than this.
> 
> 
> Do I really need to use the touchscreen so much? I understand selecting devices is a must, but the power button on all devices is on the screen? Do I need to manually set each device to use the physical power button?
> 
> 
> I cant seem to turn off help and set manual IR learning commands. What the heck does the power button actually do by default? It seems to either bring up the help screen or bring up activities.
> 
> 
> And when learning an IR command, I select device, check command, manually add IR command and everything seems well. Then I update the device, and the command is never added to the device. What gives?



You need to add your devices via the software first, then create activities. This remote is Activity based. That way, you will use the touchscreen to start an activity and then mainly the hard buttons with in the activity. I also use the touch screen for selecting various channels by using the channel icons from squareyes(see the first page of this thread). When you are done, pressing the power off hard button will shut down all of your components. You should not be turning the individual components on. Let the One do it.


----------



## hemogoblin

Thanks for the responses guys. I will definitely spend some time to make activities. But really, I think this might be too much remote for me. Even though I have it setup for 12 devices, I really only use 3-4 consistently and I have my dedicated dvr remote for those 3-4. I will probably get a cheaper harmony for the other 4 devices that I could use.


The H1 is super sexy, but since I got the refurb I dont think I can trust this thing past 90 days. Seems fragile and a little cheap. I am very glad I tried it out and know for sure though. Maybe after I setup a bunch of activities my mind will change.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21625879
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. I will definitely spend some time to make activities. But really, I think this might be too much remote for me. Even though I have it setup for 12 devices, I really only use 3-4 consistently and I have my dedicated dvr remote for those 3-4. I will probably get a cheaper harmony for the other 4 devices that I could use.
> 
> 
> The H1 is super sexy, but since I got the refurb I dont think I can trust this thing past 90 days. Seems fragile and a little cheap. I am very glad I tried it out and know for sure though. Maybe after I setup a bunch of activities my mind will change.



Why are you using your DVR remote? You really shouldn't need _anything_ other than the H1


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21625879
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. I will definitely spend some time to make activities. But really, I think this might be too much remote for me. Even though I have it setup for 12 devices, I really only use 3-4 consistently and I have my dedicated dvr remote for those 3-4. I will probably get a cheaper harmony for the other 4 devices that I could use.
> 
> 
> The H1 is super sexy, but since I got the refurb I dont think I can trust this thing past 90 days. Seems fragile and a little cheap. I am very glad I tried it out and know for sure though. Maybe after I setup a bunch of activities my mind will change.



I set up my One a couple of years ago after my DirecTivo remote started going bad. Took me about a week to really set up all the activities. That included controlling the Tivo, a BluRay player, a Projector, a Music system and four different televisions all mixed and matched. Worked great. About two weeks ago I upgraded to a DirecTV HD box and switched out a TV. Took me a couple of days to get everything re-setup with the new equipment. The point? I have a completely different DVR and television now but I don't have to learn 2 new remotes. I know where everything is on the One, and it controls my new stuff exactly like it controlled my old stuff. I literally have replaced 10 remotes with One.


Like you I thought the One might be kind of fragile but we have dropped it from couch height many times and it is still OK.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. I will definitely spend some time to make activities. But really, I think this might be too much remote for me. Even though I have it setup for 12 devices, I really only use 3-4 consistently and I have my dedicated dvr remote for those 3-4. I will probably get a cheaper harmony for the other 4 devices that I could use.
> 
> 
> The H1 is super sexy, but since I got the refurb I dont think I can trust this thing past 90 days. Seems fragile and a little cheap. I am very glad I tried it out and know for sure though. Maybe after I setup a bunch of activities my mind will change.



Cheap?? Definitely not! I've had my One now for three years with out a problem. Still one of my best HT purchases ever. You really need to take the time to set it up properly, especially since you have 12 devices.


----------



## hemogoblin

Ok I got some activities going and figured out how to assign commands to physical buttons. Yeah, the H1 is pretty awesome. You guys are totally right, activities are a must.


If I had a 1yr warranty I would have no doubts about keeping this thing. But the 90 day refurb thing kind of kills me. I'm thinking of even returning it and just buying a new unit.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21629885
> 
> 
> If I had a 1yr warranty I would have no doubts about keeping this thing. But the 90 day refurb thing kind of kills me. I'm thinking of even returning it and just buying a new unit.



Check SquareTrade warranties to see if you can buy one cheap to extend the refurb's 90-day warranty. 20%-30% off coupon codes can usually be found online. I've had two or three claims over the years with ST and they came thru every time.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21629885
> 
> 
> Ok I got some activities going and figured out how to assign commands to physical buttons. Yeah, the H1 is pretty awesome. You guys are totally right, activities are a must.
> 
> 
> If I had a 1yr warranty I would have no doubts about keeping this thing. But the 90 day refurb thing kind of kills me. I'm thinking of even returning it and just buying a new unit.



We've got three Ones, one of which is almost three years old and one of which was a refurb... no problems with any of them.


Also have two 880s, two 650s, two 610s, a 550 and three 520s... all of which except one of the 880s (which is over five years old) were refurbs. I've never had any trouble with any of them and all are still working just fine. The Ones and the 880s have been and still are very heavily used.


None of that guarantees that you won't have any issues... but I wouldn't be too worried about it, either.


----------



## Olbi

I have a refurb One which is almost 2 yr. old. No issues at all.


If you are concerned about the warranty you are probably better buying an extended warranty and you'll get the same stuff for half the price.


----------



## mak99

We currently have two H-Ones:


#1 bought 2/5/2008 (release date, IIRC) brand new, used for many years in the basement media room, but replaced with H1100 in 8/2010. This One is now a backup but still works fine - I just used it yesterday to program in a Sequence command that I zapped over to the 1100...


#2 bought 11/25/2010 brand new, is used on a daily basis in the main level family room with zero issues (except swollen battery which was caught in time), has survived the occasional fall onto carpet. This One will eventually be replaced by a TouchSquid remote which I'm still tweaking before introducing it to the better half...










I also bought one for my parents on 6/10/2010 (refurb), which is used fairly regularly. No issues except this past Christmas 2011 they had a severely swollen battery that was a b!tch to remove. New Logitech battery installed (non-blue one), and will have them check it every few months to be safe...as I am doing with our own Harmony batteries at our house.


----------



## DougReim

How do you like the Touchsquid?

Looks like a very cool remote.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim* /forum/post/21634717
> 
> 
> How do you like the Touchsquid?
> 
> Looks like a very cool remote.



So far, so good! It's amazing just how much you can customize with different button logos, colors, your own text, etc. I like the much larger choices of Activity icons, and my bet is that you will be able to upload your own soon. Lots of channel icons, with more coming soon. You can also save/backup your Profiles onto your computer, or maybe even a memory card/USB flash drive connected directly to the TSR tablet (at least I assume so).


Since I've been using Harmony remotes for years, I think their software/setup is a little more intuitive, but then again it's what I'm used to. Once you get the hang of the TSR programming, I'd say one is not that much better than the other.


One big plus I appreciate more every day is the ability to customize at a moment's notice, without needing to be connected to a computer. I just added more Favorite channels while sitting on the couch watching TV. Create, save, done. Bang!


Below are a few more screenshots of my current Favorites screens as of today, with the last one showing the CNN webpage opened. Each Favorites screen can have twenty-four buttons for channels, webpages, buttons, or any combination thereof. I've seen at least four different pages for my Watch TV activity, which equates to almost one hundred Favorites icons!!







. As you can see, some of my Favorites pages are still works in process...so many wants, so little time! Sorry about the inconsistent quality of the pix, as I'm trying to hold the camera steady with no flash used...






































Hey, I just noticed both the CNN favorite channel and the CNN website use the same logo - huh!!









*Sorry to temporarily derail this H-One thread* - there is an AVS TSR thread here for anyone that is interested. Or you can go straight to the TSR Forums here .


----------



## dgolombowski

I manually added all the remote codes for the Monprice 4X4 True Matrix HDMI® Powered Switch in my system. I have added the input/output setting to my activites but the remote refuses to change the input/output when I change activities. When I choose the HDMI switch device and press the soft buttons the HDMI switch will change the input/output perfectly every time. Any suggestions on how I can get the switch to change input/output settings in the activities?


The delays are now set at:

Power On Delay: 1500 ms

Inter-key Delay: 1000 ms

Input Delay: 1000 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/21636154
> 
> 
> .... When I choose the HDMI switch device and press the soft buttons the HDMI switch will change the input/output perfectly every time. Any suggestions on how I can get the switch to change input/output settings in the activities?



Does the Help key resolve the problem? Have you tried using the Troubleshoot selection from the Activities menu in the software and do all the configurations appear to be correct? You may have to add the input selection as part of the power on actions for each activity.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer* /forum/post/21637794
> 
> 
> Does the Help key resolve the problem? Have you tried using the Troubleshoot selection from the Activities menu in the software and do all the configurations appear to be correct? You may have to add the input selection as part of the power on actions for each activity.



Yes to all your suggestions. The help key doesn't do anything. It goes through the progression of settings on the activity but when it gets to the switch it says "Ensure the HDMI Switch is set to A1".


I just got an e-mail from Logitech support saying they made some changes in the set-up. I'll have to try it tonight and see if they corrected the problem.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/21636154
> 
> 
> I manually added all the remote codes for the Monprice 4X4 True Matrix HDMI® Powered Switch in my system. I have added the input/output setting to my activites but the remote refuses to change the input/output when I change activities.



Of all the gear connected to the HDMI switch, is only one powered on for any given Activity, or are multiple devices on at the same time? I have the Oppo HM-31 HDMI switch and it (should) automatically select the device that's powered on or the one with the stronger signal, IIRC? Some devices also have an active HDMI output even when off. From the Oppo switch info:

_The HM-31 HDMI Switch can automatically switch input based on the status of input HDMI signal and the priority of the input port. If auto-switching is utilized properly, the HM-31 HDMI Switch can be operated without using its remote control or front panel button. It practically becomes "invisible".


The HDMI INPUT ports 1, 2 and 3 are prioritized, with port 1 having the highest priority and port 3 the lowest. When the HM-31 HDMI Switch senses a new input signal on a port with higher priority than the currently selected port, it automatically switches to the high priority port. When input signal ceases on the currently selected port, the HM-31 HDMI Switch automatically switches to the port with next priority and active signal. This priority makes it possible to automatically select input without touching the remote control or front panel. Simply turn on the desired source device and the HM-31 HDMI Switch will automatically select the correct HDMI INPUT port.


For example, if a DVD player is connected to port 1, a game console on port 2, and a cable box on port 3, you can let the HM-31 HDMI Switch automatically select the proper input port by turning on and off appropriate source devices. When you turn on the DVD player, the HDMI Switch will automatically select HDMI INPUT 1. To watch cable TV, simply turn off the DVD player and turn on the cable box. To play games, simply turn on the Game Console and turn off other devices.


Note: Some source devices have an active HDMI output even when they are turned off. These devices, often called "hot standby" devices, include many cable box and satellite receivers. The OPPO DV-970HD and DV-981HD also have an active HDMI output in standby mode. In this case please connect the device to HDMI INPUT 3 so it has the lowest priority. If there are two devices with hot standby mode in your system, auto-switching will not work and you will need to use the remote control or push button to switch inputs._


Not sure if the Monoprice switch operates similar, but I did have to rearrange the devices connected to my Oppo switch to make it work just right...


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mak99* /forum/post/21637999
> 
> 
> Of all the gear connected to the HDMI switch, is only one powered on for any given Activity, or are multiple devices on at the same time? I have the Oppo HM-31 HDMI switch and it (should) automatically select the device that's powered on or the one with the stronger signal, IIRC? Some devices also have an active HDMI output even when off. From the Oppo switch info:
> 
> _The HM-31 HDMI Switch can automatically switch input based on the status of input HDMI signal and the priority of the input port. If auto-switching is utilized properly, the HM-31 HDMI Switch can be operated without using its remote control or front panel button. It practically becomes "invisible".
> 
> 
> The HDMI INPUT ports 1, 2 and 3 are prioritized, with port 1 having the highest priority and port 3 the lowest. When the HM-31 HDMI Switch senses a new input signal on a port with higher priority than the currently selected port, it automatically switches to the high priority port. When input signal ceases on the currently selected port, the HM-31 HDMI Switch automatically switches to the port with next priority and active signal. This priority makes it possible to automatically select input without touching the remote control or front panel. Simply turn on the desired source device and the HM-31 HDMI Switch will automatically select the correct HDMI INPUT port.
> 
> 
> For example, if a DVD player is connected to port 1, a game console on port 2, and a cable box on port 3, you can let the HM-31 HDMI Switch automatically select the proper input port by turning on and off appropriate source devices. When you turn on the DVD player, the HDMI Switch will automatically select HDMI INPUT 1. To watch cable TV, simply turn off the DVD player and turn on the cable box. To play games, simply turn on the Game Console and turn off other devices.
> 
> 
> Note: Some source devices have an active HDMI output even when they are turned off. These devices, often called "hot standby" devices, include many cable box and satellite receivers. The OPPO DV-970HD and DV-981HD also have an active HDMI output in standby mode. In this case please connect the device to HDMI INPUT 3 so it has the lowest priority. If there are two devices with hot standby mode in your system, auto-switching will not work and you will need to use the remote control or push button to switch inputs._
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Monoprice switch operates similar, but I did have to rearrange the devices connected to my Oppo switch to make it work just right...



My previous Octava switch worked that way but I had to switch to the Monoprice because it wouldn't switch the DirecTV signal. The Monoprice has 4 inputs and 4 outputs and you can set any display to any of the 4 input devices. So it takes a specific signal for each combination. I used the supplied remote to learn the IR codes.

Logitech support feels pretty confident they fixed the issue but I'm at work so I'll have to wait to test it out. I have to hand it to Logitech. Each time I've used there support they were able to fix it in the first attempt. I will use their remotes as long as they keep making them.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

I don't think it's possible for a 4x4 matrix switch to switch automatically like a 4x1 would since both input and output must be specified in a matrix switch.


If I need to send commands to a switch, I do it via additional commands at the start of my activity and it works fine, in spite of how my activity may be set up.


All that being said, a matrix switch is overkill if you only have one display device. I don't know your situation, but you may want to try a simpler 4x1 auto switch to make life easier if you have a single display. If you have multiple displays, you'll need to keep your matrix switch of course.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21638535
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I don't think it's possible for a 4x4 matrix switch to switch automatically like a 4x1 would since both input and output must be specified in a matrix switch.
> 
> 
> If I need to send commands to a switch, I do it via additional commands at the start of my activity and it works fine, in spite of how my activity may be set up.
> 
> 
> All that being said, a matrix switch is overkill if you only have one display device. I don't know your situation, but you may want to try a simpler 4x1 auto switch to make life easier if you have a single display. If you have multiple displays, you'll need to keep your matrix switch of course.



Unfortunately I do have two Plasmas in the bar area of my HT in addition to the projector. On the Matrix switch there are 16 seperate IR commands for the multiple combinations. I only set the activities to operate the projector. The other displays get switched manually and rarely are used for anything other than live sporting events. So the activity only needs one signal passed to the switch. It should work fine once it's programmed properly.


----------



## dgolombowski

Well whatever the Logitech support team did solved the problem. Everything works great. I would highly reccomend using the online support when you run into an issue with your Harmony remote.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well whatever the Logitech support team did solved the problem. Everything works great. I would highly reccomend using the online support when you run into an issue with your Harmony remote.



Enjoy your support (while its free ).


----------



## hemogoblin

Anyone using the H1 with MediaPortal?


I set MCE SE remote inside mediaportal and everything works fine except two things.


1. I cant figure out how to start Mediaportal from inside windows. The green button does not work, and I have the MP tray start with windows, so this SHOULD work, but its not. Any workarounds?


2. How do I program an ESC key? I got the exit button to work as clear but it actually exits the program, not just go back one menu.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/21642092
> 
> 
> Enjoy your support (while its free ).



My remote is several years old and there was no charge for the support.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/21643587
> 
> 
> My remote is several years old and there was no charge for the support.



You got lucky. Logitech policy is you pay for support after 90 days. And that's more likely than ever since the latest software removes the ability for end users to fix most problems themselves.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21643594
> 
> 
> You got lucky. Logitech policy is you pay for support after 90 days. And that's more likely than ever since the latest software removes the ability for end users to fix most problems themselves.



Real racket they have going on isn't it?


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My remote is several years old and there was no charge for the support.



Interesting. I had to contact Logitech support about a problem that developed on several of the functions on my 2 year old H1 after Logitech made a software upgrade. Although it was nothing that I did on my end, they still charged me $30.


What was your problem that resulted in free support ? Thanks.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21643748
> 
> 
> Interesting. I had to contact Logitech support about a problem that developed on several of the functions on my 2 year old H1 after Logitech made a software upgrade. Although it was nothing that I did on my end, they still charged me $30.
> 
> 
> What was your problem that resulted in free support ? Thanks.



I added a new device that was in their database but had no commands. I used the supplied remote to learn the commands but couldn't get the the device to function in my activities.


I have four Harmony remotes, the oldest being about four years old and I have contacted them several times via e-mail and never been charged.


----------



## dmusoke

Hi:


I'm new all all things harmony so i just received mu H1 today in the mail. I setup the docking station and placed the remote to charge it. The instructions say the battery will be fully charged when the 'light' turns green. It's been 6 hours now and the docking station light is still white.


So, how long should it take to charge the remote the first time around?


Any tips towards a painless and successful installation?


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/21643715
> 
> 
> Real racket they have going on isn't it?



I always thought they should've had it for the 1st year.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I added a new device that was in their database but had no commands. I used the supplied remote to learn the commands but couldn't get the the device to function in my activities.
> 
> 
> I have four Harmony remotes, the oldest being about four years old and I have contacted them several times via e-mail and never been charged.



The problem that I had with my H1 required level 2 support and an hour on the phone to straighten out. They wanted the money upfront too. That being said, I love Harmony remotes, and in fact, just purchased an entry level H300 for my 2 channel audio rig to control my Audio Research preamp and Ayre SACD player. It works like a dream there and it was able to learn every function of both of these components.


My original H1 developed a swollen battery which could not be removed so Logitech replaced it at no cost even though it was 2 years old and out of warrantee.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmusoke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how long should it take to charge the remote the first time around?



hehe, take a picture of the green "fully charged battery" icon: it only appears once in the entire lifetime of the remote, specifically, after the initial charge..


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21646883
> 
> 
> The problem that I had with my H1 required level 2 support and an hour on the phone to straighten out. They wanted the money upfront too. That being said, I love Harmony remotes, and in fact, just purchased an entry level H300 for my 2 channel audio rig to control my Audio Research preamp and Ayre SACD player. It works like a dream there and it was able to learn every function of both of these components.
> 
> 
> My original H1 developed a swollen battery which could not be removed so Logitech replaced it at no cost even though it was 2 years old and out of warrantee.



I got an H300 for my bedroom system. It's collecting dust with the 2 other remotes I've tried up there. Not because it doesn't work - it works great, just not in the dark...


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got an H300 for my bedroom system. It's collecting dust with the 2 other remotes I've tried up there. Not because it doesn't work - it works great, just not in the dark...



As you point out by experience, remotes like the H300 are not meant to be used in dark rooms.


In my case I use the H1 for our HT system which is located in a dark room while the H300 works great for a system like my 2 channel audio rig which resides in a dedicated and well lighted listening room.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmusoke* /forum/post/21646703
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I'm new all all things harmony so i just received mu H1 today in the mail. I setup the docking station and placed the remote to charge it. The instructions say the battery will be fully charged when the 'light' turns green. It's been 6 hours now and the docking station light is still white.
> 
> 
> So, how long should it take to charge the remote the first time around?
> 
> 
> Any tips towards a painless and successful installation?



The light on the dock itself is _always_ white. As *NxNW* stated, the screen will show a fully charged battery with a check mark on it. This will only be seen after the first charge in the life of the remote. All subsequent charges will display an image of a battery with a lightening bolt across it.


As far as knowing if it is fully charged, there's a small icon at the upper right corner of the LCD display. It should be completely green on a full charge.


I don't remember exactly, however, I don't think a full charge should take longer than 4 hours.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/21647697
> 
> 
> As you point out by experience, remotes like the H300 are not meant to be used in dark rooms.
> 
> 
> In my case I use the H1 for our HT system which is located in a dark room while the H300 works great for a system like my 2 channel audio rig which resides in a dedicated and well lighted listening room.



Yeah... I got a 300 free with one of my Ones. Only good for one simple activity in a lit room. Mine found its way into the kitchen where there is only a Watch TV activity with TV and cable box.


The good thing is that it helps my very much non-techie wife because all four of the TVs she ever touches at least have a similar/familiar button layout... Ones in the family and bonus rooms, 650 in the master bedroom and the 300 in the kitchen. I previously had 880s, 610s or 520s in some of those locations and switching between the different layouts was always a problem for her (She's actually quite intelligent... the complaints were mostly in protest of my "technological pursuits", so it's in MY best interest to make things as easy as possible.







)


----------



## palmfish

It never occurred to me to move my 300 to kitchen. Where's that dust rag?


----------



## dmusoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21646918
> 
> 
> hehe, take a picture of the green "fully charged battery" icon: it only appears once in the entire lifetime of the remote, specifically, after the initial charge..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21647852
> 
> 
> The light on the dock itself is _always_ white. As *NxNW* stated, the screen will show a fully charged battery with a check mark on it. This will only be seen after the first charge in the life of the remote. All subsequent charges will display an image of a battery with a lightening bolt across it.
> 
> 
> As far as knowing if it is fully charged, there's a small icon at the upper right corner of the LCD display. It should be completely green on a full charge.
> 
> 
> I don't remember exactly, however, I don't think a full charge should take longer than 4 hours.



Thanks guys ...now i know what you mean. I saw the 'unicorn' for a few minutes and then it disappeared on subsequent charges.


----------



## b_scott

has Harmony pretty much peaked? H1 came out forever ago, and the 900 is almost identical except for RF and the color buttons. I don't know what else they can do.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/21649870
> 
> 
> has Harmony pretty much peaked? H1 came out forever ago, and the 900 is almost identical except for RF and the color buttons. I don't know what else they can do.



A few here in the HTGuys Podcast .


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has Harmony pretty much peaked? H1 came out forever ago, and the 900 is almost identical except for RF and the color buttons. I don't know what else they can do.



Touch screen technology has improved greatly over the last few years. I would think they would be able to have a device comparable to the One with more touch screen integration at a lower cost. My guess, though, is that the price will be above the One and be a replacement.


----------



## NxNW

I'm sure they're turning their focus to Harmony Link (for phones, tablets etc) to compete with iRule, TouchSquid et al going forward.


The dedicated physical remote programmed in "the cloud" is pretty mature technology now. I'm certainly satisfied with my H1 exactly as it is- in a way I hope they *don't* try to "innovate" too much and mess up a good thing..


----------



## b_scott

thanks Hotkey.


And Nick, honestly I like that the buttons change and give you extra options, but other than that I prefer physical keys personally - so not really caring too much about new touch screen tech. Unless they can change the type on each hard key.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21649934
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're turning their focus to Harmony Link (for phones, tablets etc) to compete with iRule, TouchSquid et al going forward.
> 
> 
> The dedicated physical remote programmed in "the cloud" is pretty mature technology now. I'm certainly satisfied with my H1 exactly as it is- in a way I hope they *don't* try to "innovate" too much and mess up a good thing..



They already have. The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed so it's like a Link (no more sequences, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add more commands to activities, can't rename or re-order activities or devices, etc.). Whatever the opposite of innovation is, that's what logitech is doing.


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21649983
> 
> 
> They already have. The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed so it's like a Link (no more sequences, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add more commands to activities, can't rename or re-order activities or devices, etc.). Whatever the opposite of innovation is, that's what logitech is doing.



what the F....


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21649983
> 
> 
> They already have. The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed so it's like a Link (no more sequences, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add more commands to activities, can't rename or re-order activities or devices, etc.). Whatever the opposite of innovation is, that's what logitech is doing.


 http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ne/td-p/768769


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageek2* /forum/post/21650033
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmon...ne/td-p/768769



So go out and buy a One+ and read the instructions (or download them). The instructions say to go to myharmony.com to setup the remote. Nowhere does it say you can download and use the old software, nor does it come with a disc containing the old software like the One does. When you do that, you get a severely crippled One that works exactly as I said. If you're savvy enough to know the old software will still work with it, then yes, it will continue to work just like a One. But the vast majority of new users will not know this, and they will be stuck with an expensive doorstop just like the Link.


Just a few pages back in this very thread was a victim of myharmony.com on a One+ he bought in the US. So what your link describes is the rare exception for users who know what only a few of us in this forum know. And the One+ is apparently available outside of Europe because some have reported getting them from Best Buy in the US. If you follow the responses of that particular Logitech tech that you linked, you'll see that he has proven himself to be a complete moron, giving bad and flat out wrong advice on many occasions.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21650085
> 
> 
> So go out and buy a One+ and read the instructions (or download them). The instructions say to go to myharmony.com to setup the remote. Nowhere does it say you can download and use the old software, nor does it come with a disc containing the old software like the One does. When you do that, you get a severely crippled One that works exactly as I said. If you're savvy enough to know the old software will still work with it, then yes, it will continue to work just like a One. But the vast majority of new users will not know this, and they will be stuck with an expensive doorstop just like the Link. Just a few pages back in this very thread was a victim of myharmony.com on a One+. So what your link describes is the rare exception for users who know what only a few of us in this forum know.



So true... All anybody has to do is peruse the 600/650/700 thread to see all the folks who buy one of those and blindly use the myharmony.com site as Logitech directs them and end up being unhappy. Even though they can use the 7.7 software and thereby unlock some additional features like sequences, they are still unhappy because they have to start from scratch because the two accounts are not linked.


Funny thing for me is I had my two 650s for months before I had any clue that Logitech intended them to be used with myharmony.com... I just unpacked mine and created accounts on the client software just as I have with any other Harmony remote. When I started following the 650 thread it took me a while to understand some of the complaints folks were having because I assumed they were also using the software.


It's very difficult to understand why Logitech has decided to cripple capable products in this manner. The only reason I can come up with is that the crippled software pushes more people towards using their paid support.


----------



## Imageek2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21650085
> 
> 
> So go out and buy a One+ and read the instructions (or download them). The instructions say to go to myharmony.com to setup the remote. Nowhere does it say you can download and use the old software, nor does it come with a disc containing the old software like the One does. When you do that, you get a severely crippled One that works exactly as I said. If you're savvy enough to know the old software will still work with it, then yes, it will continue to work just like a One. But the vast majority of new users will not know this, and they will be stuck with an expensive doorstop just like the Link.
> 
> 
> Just a few pages back in this very thread was a victim of myharmony.com on a One+ he bought in the US. So what your link describes is the rare exception for users who know what only a few of us in this forum know. And the One+ is apparently available outside of Europe because some have reported getting them from Best Buy in the US. If you follow the responses of that particular Logitech tech that you linked, you'll see that he has proven himself to be a complete moron, giving bad and flat out wrong advice on many occasions.



It was not my intention to question your expertise on this matter, I know from reading and participating in this thread that you know your stuff. You said that


"The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed"


Then


"If you're savvy enough to know the old software will still work with it, then yes, it will continue to work just like a One"


So it appears myharmony.com has the ton of features removed. I don't follow this thread every day. I'm sure most people don't. If someone happens to buy a One+ then perhaps this will just be another opportunity for them to find out that there is a better way for them to program it.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21649983
> 
> 
> They already have. The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed so it's like a Link (no more sequences, no way to adjust delays or repeats, no way to add more commands to activities, can't rename or re-order activities or devices, etc.). Whatever the opposite of innovation is, that's what logitech is doing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21650085
> 
> 
> If you're savvy enough to know the old software will still work with it, then yes, it will continue to work just like a One. But the vast majority of new users will not know this, and they will be stuck with an expensive doorstop just like the Link.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21650174
> 
> 
> So true... All anybody has to do is peruse the 600/650/700 thread to see all the folks who buy one of those and blindly use the myharmony.com site as Logitech directs them and end up being unhappy. Even though they can use the 7.7 software and thereby unlock some additional features like sequences, they are still unhappy because they have to start from scratch because the two accounts are not linked.
> 
> 
> Funny thing for me is I had my two 650s for months before I had any clue that Logitech intended them to be used with myharmony.com...
> 
> 
> It's very difficult to understand why Logitech has decided to cripple capable products in this manner.



I would be at a loss without the ability to use the sequence function with my H1 for my A/V system. Until I recently bought a H300 for my 2 channel audio system, I wasn't even aware of myharmony.com, let alone it's disadvantages.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21649983
> 
> 
> They already have. The new OnePlus is a One with tons of features removed so it's like a Link.



This item isn't listed on the logitech.com website, so apparently it's only being sold outside in the UK, is that right?


----------



## hemogoblin

Just wanted to say, after a week or so with my Harmony One, I LOVE IT. I was worried about making a bad choice the first few days, but once I got activities set up, its just a great addition to have.


It has a few quirks but overall its well worth the purchase.


----------



## mak99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21649934
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're turning their focus to Harmony Link (for phones, tablets etc) to compete with iRule, TouchSquid et al going forward.



Well, if they cripple the new Harmony's like mdavej indicates, that's a big step backwards IMO. Which is really sad as I've enjoyed Harmony remotes for many, many years.


Personally, I invested in a TouchSquid as I saw it as the remote that I _wished_ Logitech would have come out with. The TSR staff certainly have been addressing bugs quickly, and have made it much easier to customize with many more Activity icons, different colored buttons, Favorites screens with 24 available icons each, etc. Now if it only had the same hard buttons like the H1100 has, it would be perfect!


To me, the perfect remote would be the HarmonySquid Model 1200







with a slightly bigger casing and same hard buttons as the H1100, maybe a few more hard buttons from the One (four color buttons), 5" to 7" touchscreen (capacitive/swipeable), with an app/software incorporating the best of both the Harmony software and the TSR app.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say, after a week or so with my Harmony One, I LOVE IT. I was worried about making a bad choice the first few days, but once I got activities set up, its just a great addition to have.
> 
> 
> It has a few quirks but overall its well worth the purchase.



Glad to see you are enjoying it now. For me my One is still one of the best HT purchases.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemogoblin* /forum/post/21650718
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say, after a week or so with my Harmony One, I LOVE IT. I was worried about making a bad choice the first few days, but once I got activities set up, its just a great addition to have.
> 
> 
> It has a few quirks but overall its well worth the purchase.



You're not the first to take a little while for the light to come on after initially not thinking they liked the One. It's actually kinda fun to watch it happen. Enjoy it!


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott* /forum/post/21649870
> 
> 
> has Harmony pretty much peaked? H1 came out forever ago, and the 900 is almost identical except for RF and the color buttons. I don't know what else they can do.



i agree with nick_wi. and would add that while the one's and 900's form factor is solid [imo] they can improve the touchscreen capability and resolution; improve the software on the remote and ux; improve the programming software features, ux, and overall remote customization; and make a wifi version that's not only compatible with their link puck, but also allows users to browse and select their media collections on the remote lcd.

it would be nice to see one product like the 900 that can be an 'easy-to-program' device for the novice consumer market, but with add-on options for a price. And with the option of programming via pro-level software that allows robust features for advanced users and installers. Seems they'd be able to nail two markets with one product.


----------



## OSUDesi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squareeyes* /forum/post/21654146
> 
> 
> i agree with nick_wi. and would add that while the one's and 900's form factor is solid [imo] they can improve the touchscreen capability and resolution; improve the software on the remote and ux; improve the programming software features, ux, and overall remote customization; and make a wifi version that's not only compatible with their link puck, but also allows users to browse and select their media collections on the remote lcd.
> 
> it would be nice to see one product like the 900 that can be an 'easy-to-program' device for the novice consumer market, but with add-on options for a price. And with the option of programming via pro-level software that allows robust features for advanced users and installers. Seems they'd be able to nail two markets with one product.



These suggestions would be awesome, but I think it is a lot to ask from the same company that can't get the charging indicator light working correctly, has issues with swollen batteries, and suggests using a website that actually limits the remote's features instead of downloading the proper setup software that maximizes functionality.


I love my Harmony products, but until they take care of the finer details, you can't expect them to leap into those premium features in upcoming models.


----------



## dmusoke

OK ... just setup my H1 and since i'm new to all things logitech, i have a naive question.


I set up a WATCH TV activity and it works fine. Then i switch to WATCH BLURAY and the TV turns off. The AVP switches to the correct input tho. Then i try to switch back to WATCH TV and the TV is still off. Again the AVP switches to the correct input since i get audio from my speakers. All sources go through the AVP and then to the TV. No direct connections to the TV.


How do i prevent the TV from turning off unless using the system power off command? My TV (Pioneer PRO-151FD) has one toggle button on its remote for power on/off.


----------



## pbarach

^^^

If you have HDMI Control (also called HDMI-CEC) turned on in your TV, trying turning it off.


----------



## joe221

I think Logitech has an image problem. Someone in charge seems to think the Harmony line needs to chase the remotes on a hook in a Walgreens or CVS. They are severely mistaken. They need to go after the high end. $20 & $30 (list price) remotes is not where this should be aimed. Logitech, wake up and refocus or you will lose. The One is extremely out of date, the "800" should have been already out a year! Where is it? Where are the OLED touch screens to show off squareeyes new even higher res icons? Where is the WIFI connected smart remotes like the failed ESPN remote that had a great idea but failed remote execution. A Logitech version of that remote would have been killer. Sigh.


----------



## WhiteJ

Hey guys, I've searched the forums and it seems nobody has fixed the failing buttons on the h1. Well I had another button fail on me the other night so I decided to fix it. I just cleaned the contacts for the buttons, I know the design is different than the other models but you can do it yourself. My remote is going on 4 years and just now has begun to have issues. Pm me if you want details but if you can dissasemble the remote its like one more step to remove the button contacts.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I'm having a problem with trying to setup my H1, watching Vudu, through my Bluray player. I added in custom actions, send interent command to the device. I'm not sure how, to get it to go directly to the Vudu app. It just stay on the menu. It is the same as watching a DVD, it's at the same place. Is there a way to go directly to the Vudu app, from my DVD?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/21681943
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with trying to setup my H1, watching Vudu, through my Bluray player. I added in custom actions, send interent command to the device. I'm not sure how, to get it to go directly to the Vudu app. It just stay on the menu. It is the same as watching a DVD, it's at the same place. Is there a way to go directly to the Vudu app, from my DVD?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



If there is no discrete command for accessing the Vudu app, your option is a macro to navigate through the menu (arrow down, arrow down, arrow left, or whatever), but there is a limitation on how many steps per macro.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/21682305
> 
> 
> If there is no discrete command for accessing the Vudu app, your option is a macro to navigate through the menu (arrow down, arrow down, arrow left, or whatever), but there is a limitation on how many steps per macro.



Thanks! I've tried adding a sequence for the Vudu app. but still not sure why it's not working. Really not sure what I'm doing wrong.


Jerry


----------



## paligap

I recently changed from a separate blu-ray and dvd/sacd player to an Oppo bdp-83. Because I used to have the players on different inputs on my Denon 4310, I was able to designate Audyssey Flat for playing music on my Oppo DV-980h and "regular" Audyssey for watching blu-rays. Now that I use one player and input for both, I'm trying to figure out how to use my Harmony One to have different Audyssey curves for different activities on the same input.


I'd also like to be able to use the H-1 to toggle between Surround A, Surround B, and Surround A+B. My brother has a similar setup with a different universal remote, and he is able to do this.


Does anybody have any info on this? Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nick_WI

Seems like the best deal is a refurb from Logitech and a $30 off coupon code.


Anyone know how often refurbs become available?


----------



## wthomas69

Anyone using the h1 to turn on/off a hauppauge pvr 1212, it is in the Logitech database but my 1212 has a hard power button so it does not react to the h1, I don't even see ir site on the 1212


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21702801
> 
> 
> Anyone using the h1 to turn on/off a hauppauge pvr 1212, it is in the Logitech database but my 1212 has a hard power button so it does not react to the h1, I don't even see ir site on the 1212



Could you _learn_ the 'power off' command? I suppose, it'd be a 'power toggle' though.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Anyone else still having trouble with the software? I tried to update my remote last night at about 6:30 CST or so. I'm getting really tired of this %^%$^@^%@ internet software.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/21703510
> 
> 
> Anyone else still having trouble with the software? I tried to update my remote last night at about 6:30 CST or so. I'm getting really tired of this %^%$^@^%@ internet software.



Yep. Looks like the Logtitech servers have been down all weekend.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/21704214
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like the Logtitech servers have been down all weekend.



I had intermittent access on Saturday and no access on Sunday when I was trying to update/tweak one of my 650s. Lotsa kvetching on the Harmony site all weekend and this morning, but seems to be running OK right now.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/21704214
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like the Logtitech servers have been down all weekend.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21704269
> 
> 
> I had intermittent access on Saturday and no access on Sunday when I was trying to update/tweak one of my 650s. Lotsa kvetching on the Harmony site all weekend and this morning, but seems to be running OK right now.



Well I didn't try it last night, but may tonight. I'm just getting tired of all this down time. I don't understand what the problem is. OK I do understand, but that doesn't make me happy.










I think my NEXT remote won't be a Logitech.


----------



## Weaselboy

I got it to work yesterday afternoon.


----------



## smokarz

wow, finally able to pick up a refurb unit from logitech. i just love the feel and design of this remote. no wonder why it's been getting so much praises for years.


a couple questions, hope you guys can help me with:


1) i have an htpc, and when i power it on with the remote it seems to only wake up the pc but doesn't bring it out of the 'lock' window. i had to press 'enter' on my keyboard to bring it out of lock mode. anyway to fix this in my 'activity' button?


2) i created my first activity, and since i have a blu-ray player it seems to add it automatically. i don't want the blu-ray player to turn on as part of my activity but i don't have the option to remove it. what i want is my htpc, projector, and avr to turn on. so how do i remove the blu-ray player? i use the default 'watch dvd' activity. should i create a new customized activity? or unplug the blu-ray player?


thanks!


----------



## mdavej

1) Run the activity wizard again and pick "... add more control" at the end. At that point you can add a delay and the extra 'enter' command to the start.


2) Create the activity "manually" and you can include/exclude any devices you want.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21712960
> 
> 
> 1) Run the activity wizard again and pick "... add more control" at the end. At that point you can add a delay and the extra 'enter' command to the start.
> 
> 
> 2) Create the activity "manually" and you can include/exclude any devices you want.



Thanks, I'll try that tonight.


How do I add an extra 'Enter' to the activity?


Also, when I initially added devices, I identified my HTPC as a Computer, should I have selected "Media Center PC' instead? It's a homebuilt HTPC so doesn't have a brand or model.


----------



## badgerpilot

Yes, it should be added as a Media Center PC. Take a look in Assassin's HTPC thread. I believe someone set up a Harmony recently and there was some good advice in there.


When you go into the wizard for an activity, you can add a command when entering or leaving an activity for any of your devices. It's under I want more control I believe. I don't have the software in front of me.


----------



## Nick_WI

I bought the One a couple of days ago, and I have everything set up.


One thing I hadn't considered is the durability of the remote. I have 4 kids 5 and under. I have read in reviews and the forums that Harmony remotes are not super durable. I have been suffering from extreme fear of having them anywhere near the remote, lol.










I also find myself accidentally pressing the touch screen buttons when I don't mean to.


Would I be better off with the 650?


----------



## BillKen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick_WI* /forum/post/21713885
> 
> 
> I bought the One a couple of days ago, and I have everything set up.
> 
> 
> One thing I hadn't considered is the durability of the remote. I have 4 kids 5 and under. I have read in reviews and the forums that Harmony remotes are not super durable. I have been suffering from extreme fear of having them anywhere near the remote, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also find myself accidentally pressing the touch screen buttons when I don't mean to.
> 
> 
> Would I be better off with the 650?



I have a One a 720 and a 620. My dad, my inlaws, sisters and my brother inlaw all have 650's or 700's.


That said - as much as I like the "coolness factor" of the One and the touchscreen - I think I prefer the hard buttons from an ease of use standpoint. I have the same concern as you with kids too. Just not so sure my One will stand the test of time like my 720 and 620 have.


I had an 880 years ago that wouldn't charge anymore - and I liked how they did the screen WITH hard buttons.


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillKen* /forum/post/21713919
> 
> 
> I have a One a 720 and a 620. My dad, my inlaws, sisters and my brother inlaw all have 650's or 700's.
> 
> 
> That said - as much as I like the "coolness factor" of the One and the touchscreen - I think I prefer the hard buttons from an ease of use standpoint. I have the same concern as you with kids too. Just not so sure my One will stand the test of time like my 720 and 620 have.
> 
> 
> I had an 880 years ago that wouldn't charge anymore - and I liked how they did the screen WITH hard buttons.



I think it's the coolness factor that makes me want to keep the One even though it doesn't seem practical for me. I have wanted this remote for years, and now that I finally have it I am wondering if it is right. I'm sure my wife won't mind me exchanging it and saving $110 for a remote that basically does the same thing!


----------



## paligap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paligap* /forum/post/21684424
> 
> 
> I recently changed from a separate blu-ray and dvd/sacd player to an Oppo bdp-83. Because I used to have the players on different inputs on my Denon 4310, I was able to designate Audyssey Flat for playing music on my Oppo DV-980h and "regular" Audyssey for watching blu-rays. Now that I use one player and input for both, I'm trying to figure out how to use my Harmony One to have different Audyssey curves for different activities on the same input.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to be able to use the H-1 to toggle between Surround A, Surround B, and Surround A+B. My brother has a similar setup with a different universal remote, and he is able to do this.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any info on this? Help would be much appreciated.



Let me try this again. I have asked these same questions in the 4310 thread, and I was directed here. I have already tried to add more commands for each of my activities that uses the 4310, but the dropdown doesn't include include all the commands that I need to be able to do what I want. Am I missing something?


----------



## mdavej

Find the pronto hex for the missing commands or learn them from your brother's remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paligap* /forum/post/21715577
> 
> 
> Let me try this again. I have asked these same questions in the 4310 thread, and I was directed here. I have already tried to add more commands for each of my activities that uses the 4310, but the dropdown doesn't include include all the commands that I need to be able to do what I want. Am I missing something?



Yeah... the list of discrete codes that your Denon supports. It is certainly more than is currently in your Harmony database. I could help you if you were Onkyo, but I'm not up on Denon codes. However, if you search around you should be able to find info posted by Batpig, who is a Denon guru. I know at one point he had created a Harmony account with the full Denon code library and was instructing people to request that Harmony support copy his device library to your account.


UPDATE: Found Batpig's Google Doc regarding Denon & Harmony


----------



## wthomas69

have an H1, changing from harmony.com to members.harmonyremote.com for better control. Have set up all my gear and a couple activities (wow there is alot of detail here), but WHERE IN GODS NAME IS THE SYNC BUTTON, am i blind?, how do I get my info to my H1.


----------



## oman321

Should be top left, right underneath Home if your where I think your at.


----------



## wthomas69

yes, it was tried to run first time but saw that file was to be downloaded so i stopped, continued on 2nd try and h1 was updated, thanx. is there any way to get gear info in the orange box on touch screen, like it was with myharmony.com (example now my tv button says TV, before it said tv with my make and model in the same box) all my gear had make and model numbers in the respective boxes, i liked that, want it back


----------



## berg0449

I had a battery that started to buldge. I was able to remove it and replace the battery. Its sad that a 1 year old batter was so bad. I had to charge it daily. Now the new battery I have not charged in 2 weeks, and its still appears over 50% charge. I hope the new white batteries do not have the same buldging problem.


----------



## smokarz

Hey guys, I think I am not setting up my H1 remote correctly since it's very limited in functions. I find my old $10 media remote has better functions navigating around Windows 7 Media Center and Media Browser.


Is there a guide or tips on how to set up the H1 for 7MC and MB?


Thanks


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21718919
> 
> 
> yes, it was tried to run first time but saw that file was to be downloaded so i stopped, continued on 2nd try and h1 was updated, thanx. is there any way to get gear info in the orange box on touch screen, like it was with myharmony.com (example now my tv button says TV, before it said tv with my make and model in the same box) all my gear had make and model numbers in the respective boxes, i liked that, want it back



The online interface is limited with that type of stuff, but you should have no problem going back into 7.7 and make changes or updates there as well. I do it all the time.


----------



## bifftannen

My TV (Sony EX500) has a "scene" option that I change based on whether I'm watching cable, playing XBox or watching a Blu Ray.


The issue is that this is a scrollable pop-up menu list, so I can't program my H1 to simply go to scene menu and "move up twice and select", for example, when switching from one activity to another since it depends on what the scene is currently on and what activity I'm going to/from.


Sofar as I can tell my TV does NOT have any kind of direct command mapping to a specific scene type within the selection menu.


Any suggestions on a workaround? Perhaps some capability within the H1 logic I could use?


Thanks.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bifftannen* /forum/post/21720394
> 
> 
> My TV (Sony EX500) has a "scene" option that I change based on whether I'm watching cable, playing XBox or watching a Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> The issue is that this is a scrollable pop-up menu list, so I can't program my H1 to simply go to scene menu and "move up twice and select", for example, when switching from one activity to another since it depends on what the scene is currently on and what activity I'm going to/from.
> 
> 
> Sofar as I can tell my TV does NOT have any kind of direct command mapping to a specific scene type within the selection menu.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a workaround? Perhaps some capability within the H1 logic I could use?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Do you keep your tv on the same input? If you do, you can maybe replicate the input select to act as a scene select. In each activity you will set input select as the desired scene select.


----------



## bifftannen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21720569
> 
> 
> Do you keep your tv on the same input? If you do, you can maybe replicate the input select to act as a scene select. In each activity you will set input select as the desired scene select.



Yes, I do keep it on the same input. Can you further explain what you're suggestion is? Not sure I follow.


----------



## oman321

OK, I'll explain further since you keep it on the same input.


You'll need to set the tv device up again. A couple clicks into setting up the tv device the software will ask you how you select inputs. You will need to select the option that says I press a button to bring up the menus and then scroll to select input. Option 3 I believe.


The next screen should then list the inputs, which you will need to re-name to match all of your available scenes.


The next screen should ask if your device skips unused inputs, say no.


The next screen is where you instruct the button presses you need:


Option 1: Remote button displays source inputs menu


Select command that brings up the scene menu


Option 2: Remote button cycles through source inputs


Button that moves you from one item to the next, probably down


Options 3: Remote button confirms the source input


Button that selects scene, ok or enter perhaps.


Next screen should be no


Then the next selection should be

Stays on whatever it was on when it was turned off.


After this it should be whatever your tv is setup as. Continue to go thru the wizard and finish the setup.


You then need to redo your activities, to have the input selection on each activity be the scene selection instead. So you will indicate that you do switch inputs when going thru the activity, this should now be your scene selections.


When you switch activities the harmony will believe it is switching your inputs and keep track of the last input/scene the tv was on and will change accordingly when switching activities.


This makes sense in my mind and should hopefully work out for you. Let me know if you try it and how you make out. We can go from there.


----------



## bifftannen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21720569
> 
> 
> Do you keep your tv on the same input? If you do, you can maybe replicate the input select to act as a scene select. In each activity you will set input select as the desired scene select.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21721121
> 
> 
> OK, I'll explain further since you keep it on the same input.
> 
> 
> You'll need to set the tv device up again. A couple clicks into setting up the tv device the software will ask you how you select inputs. You will need to select the option that says I press a button to bring up the menus and then scroll to select input. Option 3 I believe.
> 
> 
> The next screen should then list the inputs, which you will need to re-name to match all of your available scenes.
> 
> 
> The next screen should ask if your device skips unused inputs, say no.
> 
> 
> The next screen is where you instruct the button presses you need:
> 
> 
> Option 1 :Remote button displays source inputs menu



AWESOME. Thanks so much for the detailed instructions....I'll give it a shot and report back.


In the meantime (not to press my luck too much) but here's another scenario I could use help with, and this might be more related to my AVR (Denon 591) but worth a shot:


When I play XBox, if I play a game I want the surround mode to be the "standard" basically. HOWEVER, if I listen to music through the XBox I want it to use one of the "simulated" sound modes, "MCH Stereo".


Suggestions on easiest way to do this? Maybe just program a macro that I would start manually, telling the AVR to switch to that particular surround mode?


Thanks again.


----------



## oman321

I edited a couple of times so make sure you got it all.


You should be able to create 2 activities to get you there. XBox standard and XBox MCH. You can have the proper commands added to the entry of the activity to get you there.


Or, you can add a sequence to one activity to have it go to MCH and another to get you back. Guess it all depends how/what you have to do to get there.


----------



## paligap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21715702
> 
> 
> Find the pronto hex for the missing commands or learn them from your brother's remote.



Pronto hex? Is that Jonah's faster brother?







Actually, my brother has the same receiver as me, but he uses a different brand of universal remote. Would I be able to teach his commands from his UR to my H1, or would the commands have to come from the receiver's remote?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21715738
> 
> 
> Yeah... the list of discrete codes that your Denon supports. It is certainly more than is currently in your Harmony database. I could help you if you were Onkyo, but I'm not up on Denon codes. However, if you search around you should be able to find info posted by Batpig, who is a Denon guru. I know at one point he had created a Harmony account with the full Denon code library and was instructing people to request that Harmony support copy his device library to your account.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Found Batpig's Google Doc regarding Denon & Harmony



I followed batpig's directions in his Google doc and sent an email to Logitech to ask them to copy his commands to my account. Pardon my ignorance, but assuming they do so, will it just be a matter of updating my activities and remote?


Thanks to both of you for responding to my questions.


----------



## oman321

You should be able to learn from your brother's remote or any other IR based remote.


Yes you would need to update your remote and ensure your activities are set up the way you want them before updating.


----------



## wthomas69

i've been setting my h1 up with members.harmonyremote.com today (have been using harmony.com) it looks very similar to the 7.7 software. I do have to admit the harmony.com app is more intuitive than the 7.7 but the 7.7 gives me far more control. The harmony.com app put all my model numbers for my gear on each touch screen button automatically and laid out the page buttons more intuitively. How do i change the order of the touch screen buttons (the power on/off buttons are on page 7 of 8 for my tv) the more used buttons should be on the first couple pages i would think.


----------



## wthomas69

ok i found how to change the order of buttons on a page, why is power toggle on page 7, oh well, NOW how do i change the order of DEVICES, again want most used devices on first screen not third or fourth


----------



## mdavej

You don't.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21721795
> 
> 
> i've been setting my h1 up with members.harmonyremote.com today (have been using harmony.com) it looks very similar to the 7.7 software. I do have to admit the harmony.com app is more intuitive than the 7.7 but the 7.7 gives me far more control. The harmony.com app put all my model numbers for my gear on each touch screen button automatically and laid out the page buttons more intuitively. How do i change the order of the touch screen buttons (the power on/off buttons are on page 7 of 8 for my tv) the more used buttons should be on the first couple pages i would think.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69* /forum/post/21721969
> 
> 
> ok i found how to change the order of buttons on a page, why is power toggle on page 7, oh well, NOW how do i change the order of DEVICES, again want most used devices on first screen not third or fourth



You should normally have power controls only in your Device pages... and you should normally not need to use the Devices mode/pages. The remote handles all the power control functions when you use Activities, as the remote is intended to be used. Device pages should typically be used only for the most rarely used commands, such as those used for setup/configuration functions that you use only on the rarest occasions. Anything you need to use on a regular basis should be added to the activity.


That said, you can arrange what's on your Device or Activity custom button pages any way you see fit. Also remember that you can scroll pages just as easily to the left as to the right, so your most used buttons should be on the first or last pages with the least used functions in the middle.


As far as reordering the Device list itself... the remote does that automatically/dynamically when you are in an Activity... it always puts the devices currently in use at the top of the list.


----------



## paligap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21715738
> 
> 
> Yeah... the list of discrete codes that your Denon supports. It is certainly more than is currently in your Harmony database. I could help you if you were Onkyo, but I'm not up on Denon codes. However, if you search around you should be able to find info posted by Batpig, who is a Denon guru. I know at one point he had created a Harmony account with the full Denon code library and was instructing people to request that Harmony support copy his device library to your account.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Found Batpig's Google Doc regarding Denon & Harmony



I guess I'll have to go the other route (teaching the commands manually) because when I contacted Logitech and requested batpig's codes, this was their response:


I understand that you are having issues with your Denon receiver using Harmony One remote. You mentioned that you wanted to copy the commands from the "batpigworld" account. I can imagine how frustrating it is. I can help you resolve this issue.


Our records show that your account is already out of support which means that we will not be able to make changes for you. We have a dedicated team that handles accounts that are already out of the 90 day free support. Should you decide to contact them, please click on the link below:


The link sends me to a terms and conditions page, and I couldn't find a way to request paid support, even if I wanted to do that. So much for helping me resolve the issue.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paligap* /forum/post/21723705
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to go the other route (teaching the commands manually) because when I contacted Logitech and requested batpig's codes, this was their response:
> 
> 
> I understand that you are having issues with your Denon receiver using Harmony One remote. You mentioned that you wanted to copy the commands from the "batpigworld" account. I can imagine how frustrating it is. I can help you resolve this issue.
> 
> 
> Our records show that your account is already out of support which means that we will not be able to make changes for you. We have a dedicated team that handles accounts that are already out of the 90 day free support. Should you decide to contact them, please click on the link below:
> 
> 
> The link sends me to a terms and conditions page, and I couldn't find a way to request paid support, even if I wanted to do that. So much for helping me resolve the issue.



Sorry to hear that. They've been charging for phone support outside the 90 day window for some time, but I have never been charged for email support requests to add commands to my library. The last time I did it was about a year ago, so maybe they have tightened up on the email support as well.


What is the charge? Principles aside, it may be worth it to get your library augmented.


----------



## mdavej

See how to add pronto hex in my sticky tips thread. You should be able to add all batpig's commands that way regardless of your support status. It's also trivial to add them via learning from an inexpensive JP1 remote ($5-$15). I've added several hundred commands to harmony that way.


----------



## James A. McGahee

My Harmony One is working pretty well considering how bad I am at this stuff. When I tap Sat. on my remote my projector, receiver, and sat. all come on as they are supposed to, but, very shortly thereafter the projector starts to power down. To stop this I have to hit the help button which powers the projector back up before it completely shuts off to cool down.


I am selecting on/off as Toggle in the Harmony One software device IR learning, as the projector has a single on/off button which I assume is a Toggle button.


I would appreciate any ideas as to what I am doing wrong. Hope this makes sense.


Thanks-


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paligap* /forum/post/21723705
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to go the other route (teaching the commands manually) because when I contacted Logitech and requested batpig's codes, this was their response:
> 
> 
> I understand that you are having issues with your Denon receiver using Harmony One remote. You mentioned that you wanted to copy the commands from the "batpigworld" account. I can imagine how frustrating it is. I can help you resolve this issue.
> 
> 
> Our records show that your account is already out of support which means that we will not be able to make changes for you. We have a dedicated team that handles accounts that are already out of the 90 day free support. Should you decide to contact them, please click on the link below:
> 
> 
> The link sends me to a terms and conditions page, and I couldn't find a way to request paid support, even if I wanted to do that. So much for helping me resolve the issue.



I purchased the Harmony One and Harmony Link. Both seem to have a lot of potential but I am very, very disappointed with their support. I have the same problem with how they don't handle solving customer problems. I too am long out of my 90 days but I haven't had time to deal with their web site problems, being told to use IE 8 only (which doesn't work either) as well as the runaround from the long winded folks working for them. Maybe it will be worth it if I ever have time to get all the kinks worked out but right now I would never recommend this company to anyone who has not had a lot of tech. and remote control programing experience. I know it is pretty much a lack of knowledge with me but we shouldn't be expected to used their products if it requires this much time and effort. So much for my rant!!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21726722
> 
> 
> My Harmony One is working pretty well considering how bad I am at this stuff. When I tap Sat. on my remote my projector, receiver, and sat. all come on as they are supposed to, but, very shortly thereafter the projector starts to power down. To stop this I have to hit the help button which powers the projector back up before it completely shuts off to cool down.
> 
> 
> I am selecting on/off as Toggle in the Harmony One software device IR learning, as the projector has a single on/off button which I assume is a Toggle button.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any ideas as to what I am doing wrong. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> 
> Thanks-




Check to see if there are separate on and off commands in the available commands listed. If so, select separate buttons for on and off in the device wizard for the projector.


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21726840
> 
> 
> Check to see if there are separate on and off commands in the available commands listed. If so, select separate buttons for on and off in the device wizard for the projector.



There is. Will that work if the Harmony One only has the on/off power button. I use the Screen's Sat to turn everything on but the Power Button to turn everything off. Does that sound right?

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21726760
> 
> 
> I purchased the Harmony One and Harmony Link. Both seem to have a lot of potential but I am very, very disappointed with their support. I have the same problem with how they don't handle solving customer problems. I too am long out of my 90 days but I haven't had time to deal with their web site problems, being told to use IE 8 only (which doesn't work either) as well as the runaround from the long winded folks working for them. Maybe it will be worth it if I ever have time to get all the kinks worked out but right now I would never recommend this company to anyone who has not had a lot of tech. and remote control programing experience. I know it is pretty much a lack of knowledge with me but we shouldn't be expected to used their products if it requires this much time and effort. So much for my rant!!



About a year ago I had to pay for Harmony support after I updated my H1 via our desktop to have the time on the LCD screen changed to reflect daylight savings time which just went into effect. The next time that I used my H1, I discovered that it would no longer turn my Pioneer Kuro TV "on" or "off" and a Sequence that I had programmed long before would no longer work. I called their support which cost me $30 as my remote was long beyond the 90 day period. It took about an hour on the phone with their support techs to solve my problems. During the session with their technician I was told that at least part of my issues were caused by a "software upgrade on their end the night before." Not sure it was justified that I have to pay for something that was changed on their end but I was not going to argue with them.







Since that time I've had no problems making updates on my remote.


----------



## blahblahblah65

Hello,


I have my Harmony One set up fine for the most part. One thing I'm having issues with is that I want to be able to go through the internal settings on the Marantz SR6003 so that when I'm watching either a TV or DVD I can switch between the HDMI Audio going through the TV or the Home Theatre Speakers connected to the receiver, without using the Marantz remote.


I cannot figure out how to do this with the Harmony One.


The Marantz remote would use these commands..... "Menu" --> down 4 clicks ---> "Preference" --> "Enter" ---> down 6 clicks ---> Right or Left arrow to change "HDMI Audio" ---> "Exit"


Any thoughts on how to set up an activity to change just this setting whenever I want without power cycling anything?


Thanks!


edit - editing to say I've tried setting up a 5 step sequence with 3x3x3x3x2 "learned" remote clicks from the Marantz remote, but it just isn't working. It always dies after the first step.


----------



## blahblahblah65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blahblahblah65* /forum/post/21729498
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have my Harmony One set up fine for the most part. One thing I'm having issues with is that I want to be able to go through the internal settings on the Marantz SR6003 so that when I'm watching either a TV or DVD I can switch between the HDMI Audio going through the TV or the Home Theatre Speakers connected to the receiver, without using the Marantz remote.
> 
> 
> I cannot figure out how to do this with the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> The Marantz remote would use these commands..... "Menu" --> down 4 clicks ---> "Preference" --> "Enter" ---> down 6 clicks ---> Right or Left arrow to change "HDMI Audio" ---> "Exit"
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on how to set up an activity to change just this setting whenever I want without power cycling anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> edit - editing to say I've tried setting up a 5 step sequence with 3x3x3x3x2 "learned" remote clicks from the Marantz remote, but it just isn't working. It always dies after the first step.




It wont let me edit my post above but I may have found a work around...


Using custom "Learn Raw" commands I have the following sequence now for a custom button:

Menu -> UP, UP -> Enter, UP -> UP, UP -> Right, Exit


I wish there was a way to also have this button swap which device (TV or Receiver) controls the volume, but for now I just set up 2 additional activities for a total of 4. (TV&DVD w/ TV volume control and TV&DVD w/ receiver volume control)


Is there a more graceful way to accomplish this?


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21726855
> 
> 
> There is. Will that work if the Harmony One only has the on/off power button. I use the Screen's Sat to turn everything on but the Power Button to turn everything off. Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try.



The power button at the top is all off only. The way you turn things on is by selecting an activity. If you program the proj. with a separate command for on and a separate command for off the proj. should never turn off when switching activities because only an on command is being sent except when powering off.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blahblahblah65* /forum/post/21730628
> 
> 
> It wont let me edit my post above but I may have found a work around...
> 
> 
> Using custom "Learn Raw" commands I have the following sequence now for a custom button:
> 
> Menu -> UP, UP -> Enter, UP -> UP, UP -> Right, Exit
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to also have this button swap which device (TV or Receiver) controls the volume, but for now I just set up 2 additional activities for a total of 4. (TV&DVD w/ TV volume control and TV&DVD w/ receiver volume control)
> 
> 
> Is there a more graceful way to accomplish this?




Switching activities or going to the device in devices is the only way to remap the keys once you are in an activity. How you resolved it is the way to go.


----------



## smokarz

The 'Return' (with the back arrow) button on the H1 doesn't seem to work in Media Center/Media Browser. I had to use the 'Back' button on the LCD to get back to previous screen. Is this how it supposed to work?


I set up my HTPC as:


Device: Computer > Media Center

Manufacturer: Microsoft

Model: Windows Media Center SE


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21730933
> 
> 
> The power button at the top is all off only. The way you turn things on is by selecting an activity. If you program the proj. with a separate command for on and a separate command for off the proj. should never turn off when switching activities because only an on command is being sent except when powering off.



Thanks for your clarity of thought!! It's refreshing to get a reply that confirms what I have done is correct. I can't say that for the Harmony One support team. Nice guys but very convoluted answers. When I ask for a yes or no answer they sound like politicians.


I got it to turn off and on once correctly late last night. Hopefully (with the help of you and others on this forum) it is now set up correctly.


Thanks again-


Just for my understanding, are you referring to the Harmony One learning IR from the projector remote? If so, how does the Harmony One know if its incoming signal to learn is off or on as the projector only has one button for both commands? Is every push on the projector's remote power button alternating between on and off IR command?


----------



## roadster-s

For some reason, my remote seems to be missing a preprogrammed task on almost all of my activity selections (forgets to turn on a component, doesn't select the proper TV input, etc..). It rarely ever did that over the last two years since I bought it but now seems to be doing it regularly. It's always in it's charging base, always aimed properly like before....?! Any clues?


----------



## Olbi

^^^ Have you moved your equipment? IR interference could be causing this. The other option is that you've changed the delays or the number of the repeats for one or more of your devices.


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/21732629
> 
> 
> ^^^ Have you moved your equipment? IR interference could be causing this. The other option is that you've changed the delays or the number of the repeats for one or more of your devices.




Yes I did cut down on some delay times not too long ago. Just went back and increased the ones on the components that seem to be missing the beat on occasion (TV and SACD player) Thanks! I'll report back soon


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/21731750
> 
> 
> The 'Return' (with the back arrow) button on the H1 doesn't seem to work in Media Center/Media Browser. I had to use the 'Back' button on the LCD to get back to previous screen. Is this how it supposed to work?
> 
> 
> I set up my HTPC as:
> 
> 
> Device: Computer > Media Center
> 
> Manufacturer: Microsoft
> 
> Model: Windows Media Center SE



If I understand your problem correctly, you want the return button to do the same as the back function on the LCD, right? Then just assign Back to the Return button. The default button assignments on harmony generally stink, so just make them what you want.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/21732106
> 
> 
> Thanks for your clarity of thought!! It's refreshing to get a reply that confirms what I have done is correct. I can't say that for the Harmony One support team. Nice guys but very convoluted answers. When I ask for a yes or no answer they sound like politicians.
> 
> 
> I got it to turn off and on once correctly late last night. Hopefully (with the help of you and others on this forum) it is now set up correctly.
> 
> 
> Thanks again-
> 
> 
> Just for my understanding, are you referring to the Harmony One learning IR from the projector remote? If so, how does the Harmony One know if its incoming signal to learn is off or on as the projector only has one button for both commands? Is every push on the projector's remote power button alternating between on and off IR command?



No. A power toggle signal is the same every time. The device decides whether to turn itself on or off when it sees the signal. The harmony has no idea what the signal does. You have to tell it when you give it a name. If you teach it a power toggle, it will continue to work as a power toggle on harmony. If you teach it a discrete on, it will work as discrete on. But discretes rarely exist on OEM remotes, so you must enter them some other way, from pronto hex or learn from a JP1 remote. There are some exceptions to toggle type signals using certain protocols with a toggle bit stored in the remote (like RC-5), but I don't think your projector is such a device.


----------



## sdchrgrboy

I had a question with the Harmony One and the Pioneer VSX-1121. I have set up Pandora as an activity. I get everything to work, however, when it gets to the screen with Pandora and Internet Radio, I cant use the harmony to go down or enter to select it. I have to grab the Pioneer remote. I programmed and mapped the direction arrows to the remote along with select/ok. But for some reason it doesn't recognize it, When I grab the Pioneer remote I press the "receiver" button, then the d pad and it works. I tried to learn the "receiver" button but it doesn't send any signal.

Any help/ideas would be appreciated


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21732918
> 
> 
> If I understand your problem correctly, you want the return button to do the same as the back function on the LCD, right? Then just assign Back to the Return button. The default button assignments on harmony generally stink, so just make them what you want.



yes, that's exactly what i want to do.


try to remap the button/command now but could find the 'return' button. what's is it labeled as on the remote?


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdchrgrboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a question with the Harmony One and the Pioneer VSX-1121. I have set up Pandora as an activity. I get everything to work, however, when it gets to the screen with Pandora and Internet Radio, I cant use the harmony to go down or enter to select it. I have to grab the Pioneer remote. I programmed and mapped the direction arrows to the remote along with select/ok. But for some reason it doesn't recognize it, When I grab the Pioneer remote I press the "receiver" button, then the d pad and it works. I tried to learn the "receiver" button but it doesn't send any signal.
> 
> Any help/ideas would be appreciated



I'm having the same problem. Somebody posted a solution a page or 2 back but I have not been able to try it yet. It looks like you have to teach the Harmony using the Pioneer remote.


----------



## gainiac

I picked up the H1 based in no small part to some of the Regulars' posts here, its Great, I love this damned thing, with a few quick timing tweaks, it's flawless so far...









As USUAL, thanks to All, who's insight I freely steal from in this place!









Its quite nice to revisit my tabletop, not filled with little black remote rectangles everywhere...


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Anyone ever had a problem with the One sending the same command repeatedly? It just happened to me recently, and I then remembered it had happened one other time, awhile ago.


My One is a couple years old - no issues - love it. But what happened both times is that all of a sudden, for example, the DVR started fast forwarding out of control, if I pressed FF once. I'd hit rewind, and it would rewind out of control. Press volume down, and the volume goes down and down and down. Same for up. I looked at the remote screen and I could see that it was transmitting constantly - apparently the same command over and over again. To correct it, I hit the power all off button, shutting everything down. Restarted the activity, and everything's back to normal.


----------



## BlueITagain

Hi guys, my first post and need your vast experience.

I am half way through building a chimney breast for my home cinema gear and tv.I want my amp,Ps3,Wii,Blu Ray,CD,etc hidden around the side of the unit(not face on).What do I need for the Harmony one to control these units.ie Turn Infra Red to Ultra Sound?


Thanks for taking the time


BlueITagain


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueITagain* /forum/post/21737983
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my first post and need your vast experience.
> 
> I am half way through building a chimney breast for my home cinema gear and tv.I want my amp,Ps3,Wii,Blu Ray,CD,etc hidden around the side of the unit(not face on).What do I need for the Harmony one to control these units.ie Turn Infra Red to Ultra Sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time
> 
> 
> BlueITagain


 Xantech is one of the lead companies for delivering IR signals to places it doesn't want to go on its own. They make all manner of IR sensors, repeaters, distribution blocks and emitters, and what they make is good stuff. That said... when I needed some of that IR manipulation for my own system, I ended up buying one of THESE , and have been very happy with it for several years now. It is functionally very similar to one of Xantech's kit's (like the DL-85K ) at a third or less of the Xantech price.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueITagain* /forum/post/21737983
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my first post and need your vast experience.
> 
> I am half way through building a chimney breast for my home cinema gear and tv.I want my amp,Ps3,Wii,Blu Ray,CD,etc hidden around the side of the unit(not face on).What do I need for the Harmony one to control these units.ie Turn Infra Red to Ultra Sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time
> 
> 
> BlueITagain



Get one of THESE logitech repeaters or any 3rd party IR repeater system like leapfrog or powermid for half that price. Alternately, replace your One with an RF model like the 900, if you can do without macros.


Realize your Wii can't be controlled by any universal remote and that your PS3 requires some kind of IR adapter (from logitech or a 3rd party). 3rd party IR PS3 adapters run from $2 to about $150. I use HDMI CEC quite successfully for my PS3 instead of any adapter. But using CEC requires some tricky programming on harmony.


EDIT: ... or get a really good Xantech system as recommended above


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone ever had a problem with the One sending the same command repeatedly? It just happened to me recently, and I then remembered it had happened one other time, awhile ago.
> 
> 
> My One is a couple years old - no issues - love it. But what happened both times is that all of a sudden, for example, the DVR started fast forwarding out of control, if I pressed FF once. I'd hit rewind, and it would rewind out of control. Press volume down, and the volume goes down and down and down. Same for up. I looked at the remote screen and I could see that it was transmitting constantly - apparently the same command over and over again. To correct it, I hit the power all off button, shutting everything down. Restarted the activity, and everything's back to normal.



If it happens only with one or two devices, check the number of the repeats for these devices. If it happens with all devices, you might have sticky keys. I think that someone posted how to clean the keys - search the forum.


Hope this helps.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone ever had a problem with the One sending the same command repeatedly? It just happened to me recently, and I then remembered it had happened one other time, awhile ago.
> 
> 
> My One is a couple years old - no issues - love it. But what happened both times is that all of a sudden, for example, the DVR started fast forwarding out of control, if I pressed FF once. I'd hit rewind, and it would rewind out of control. Press volume down, and the volume goes down and down and down. Same for up. I looked at the remote screen and I could see that it was transmitting constantly - apparently the same command over and over again. To correct it, I hit the power all off button, shutting everything down. Restarted the activity, and everything's back to normal.



I've had before, it was just a stuck key.


----------



## gainiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/21738925
> 
> 
> I've had before, it was just a stuck key.




I was thinking the same thing, sticky key?


I think I remember seeing someone here having success cleaning with this;
http://www.invisibleglass.com/ 

and scrubbing with a clean microfiber cloth, but you must remove the battery first!


----------



## TatorTot

That happens sometimes


Also when i press a button nothing changes ,then i press other buttons and nothing, after a few seconds all the buttons i had pressed come thru


This happens only with the fav channels icons, only happens once in a blue moon, doesn't bother me


----------



## TatorTot

This might be a stupid question but is it possible for the harmony one to turn on & off this subwoofer ?


Check this out on AMZN: Sony SA-W2500 Performance Line 100 Watt Subwoofer http://amzn.com/B000OL3QTW 


The sub has a power on & off button


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might be a stupid question but is it possible for the harmony one to turn on & off this subwoofer ?
> 
> 
> Check this out on AMZN: Sony SA-W2500 Performance Line 100 Watt Subwoofer http://amzn.com/B000OL3QTW
> 
> 
> The sub has a power on & off button



The sub doesn't appear to have a remote, so you would need to plug it into an outlet that responds to IR commands and is in line of sight to the remote. Or get an X-10 outlet to plug it into and use the One to send a signal to an X-10 controller that will convert to One's IR sequence to the RF command that will switch the outlet on or off.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The sub doesn't appear to have a remote, so you would need to plug it into an outlet that responds to IR commands and is in line of sight to the remote. Or get an X-10 outlet to plug it into and use the One to send a signal to an X-10 controller that will convert to One's IR sequence to the RF command that will switch the outlet on or off.



I have a monster power surge but it doesn't have IR commands


How much are these x10 outlets


The subwoofer has an auto power off button but it shuts off when people are talking for a long period of time & theres no action, it makes a loud cliking sound when it shuts off ,but then when a commercial comes on with music and bass it turns back on


That shutting off during long talking scenes gets annoying


So i turned the auto shut off feature off


----------



## pbarach

The x-10 stuff is cheap and you can look it up on amazon among other places.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gainiac* /forum/post/21739246
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, sticky key?
> 
> 
> I think I remember seeing someone here having success cleaning with this;
> http://www.invisibleglass.com/
> 
> and scrubbing with a clean microfiber cloth, but you must remove the battery first!



It was me:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/18172003
> 
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> Remove battery.
> VERY lightly mist with Stoner's Invisible Glass
> Aggressively buff with a clean microfiber cloth designed for _lenses or screens_ (I found this at Office Depot in a four-pack including a variety of cloths).
> 
> 
> The ability to liberally and aggressively wipe over the buttons works out any sitcky issues I may have. The Stoner's is a foam that provides just enough moisture to break-up any sticky substances, but doesn't immediately seep past the buttons as to avoid harming the actual electronics within the remote. I buff with enough pressure as to depress and release the buttons rapidly, forcing the foam into the crevaces like grout. By design, the Stoner's evaporates instead of moving on into the remote's electronics. The Stoner's also revives the shine of the plastic and the LCD.
> 
> 
> I've been doing the aforementioned about once a month since I purchased the Harmony One in February 2008. I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## gainiac

Oh Good! well there we go!....

Sorry for the paraphrasing, 120!


----------



## Nick_WI

I have seen different accounts of battery life with most complaints being about older batteries that have bulged.


How long should a brand new battery last after a charge? I charged the remote overnight when I first got it and had to charge it the next day after a bunch of programming and testing. I figured that was normal. I have had to charge it twice more in the last week from normal use.


Sound normal? Do you charge it every night? Is mine DOA?


----------



## NickTheGreat

My new battery is a few less mAH, but last about as long as ever. Certainly over a week between charges. Probably close to 1.5 weeks.


----------



## smokarz

hey guys, what's the "return' button labeled as in the software? the button with the curve back arrow on it?


i am trying to remap some commands but wasn't sure what the button is called.


----------



## Tom Thomas

It's called "Prev" (I guess short for previous) in the 7.7.0 remote software


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick_WI* /forum/post/21741521
> 
> 
> I have seen different accounts of battery life with most complaints being about older batteries that have bulged.
> 
> 
> How long should a brand new battery last after a charge? I charged the remote overnight when I first got it and had to charge it the next day after a bunch of programming and testing. I figured that was normal. I have had to charge it twice more in the last week from normal use.
> 
> 
> Sound normal? Do you charge it every night? Is mine DOA?



Of the two Ones I use regularly, one can go 7-10 (or more - see below) days between charges and the other lasts 2-3 days, tops. There apparently IS a wide variation between units that is not accounted for by charging methods, usage patterns or phase of the moon.


The newer of my two units replaced the older in my family room... same programming, same user and same usage/charging pattern and the battery life was drastically different. The older unit now easily goes two weeks or more between charges in somewhat lighter use up in the bonus room.


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21741941
> 
> 
> Of the two Ones I use regularly, one can go 7-10 (or more - see below) days between charges and the other lasts 2-3 days, tops. There apparently IS a wide variation between units that is not accounted for by charging methods, usage patterns or phase of the moon.
> 
> 
> The newer of my two units replaced the older in my family room... same programming, same user and same usage/charging pattern and the battery life was drastically different. The older unit now easily goes two weeks or more between charges in somewhat lighter use up in the bonus room.



Very odd. I'll give it a few more days before deciding to exchange it or return it. Still deciding on the durability with our kids as well.


----------



## BlueITagain

Thanks jcalabria and mdavej for that very helpful advice.


Scouring the internet for these gadgets as we speak.


Thanks guys,hopefully get it all up and working once I've completed the home cinema makeover!


Cheers









BlueITagain


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21739771
> 
> 
> That happens sometimes
> 
> 
> Also when i press a button nothing changes ,then i press other buttons and nothing, after a few seconds all the buttons i had pressed come thru
> 
> 
> This happens only with the fav channels icons, only happens once in a blue moon, doesn't bother me



Thanks everyone for the tips re: sticky keys. It probably is about time for me to do a good cleaning in any case. But this seems more like software than hardware, to me. Like TatorTot said, it happens once in a blue moon - I agree, it's not a huge deal, although the only thing I've found is to power all off and then restart your activity, which is mildly annoying.


But what seems to make it different from sticky keys is that it is once in a blue moon, and when it happens, it happens on basically every key. Volume up - it goes up and up and up. Ditto for down. Same for channel up and down. And fast forward/reverse. It's like a do-loop kicked in that says "repeat every key push until another key is pushed'. And then, when you power all-off and restart your activity, all is fine again. Glitch is reset.


Not a huge issue, although it's a bit concerning to the children and pets when the volume goes through the roof. Good to hear it's happened to at least one other person. Probably sun spots


Oh, and I do get that every once in a blue moon, also, where the key presses seem to tstack up and then execute in a burst.


----------



## gainiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21741941
> 
> 
> Of the two Ones I use regularly, one can go 7-10 (or more - see below) days between charges and the other lasts 2-3 days, tops. There apparently IS a wide variation between units that is not accounted for by charging methods, usage patterns or phase of the moon.
> 
> 
> The newer of my two units replaced the older in my family room... same programming, same user and same usage/charging pattern and the battery life was drastically different. The older unit now easily goes two weeks or more between charges in somewhat lighter use up in the bonus room.



Hey jcal,


would you suppose that's battery quality, or more like a physical difference between remotes?


----------



## smokarz

Sorry this really is a dumb question but how would I leave an activity?


Press the 'power' button on the H1 remote?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry this really is a dumb question but how would I leave an activity?
> 
> 
> Press the 'power' button on the H1 remote?



Or choose another Activity.


----------



## smokarz

i have only one activity set up.


basically, when i exit the activity i want all my system components shut down (AVR, Projector, Lights, HTPC).


----------



## Olbi

This is exactly what the "Power Button" will do. It is actually "All Shut Down" button (since you can't turn devices ON with it) and it will shut down all devices that the remote thinks are ON and are not set as "Always ON".


----------



## Olbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tips re: sticky keys. It probably is about time for me to do a good cleaning in any case. But this seems more like software than hardware, to me. Like TatorTot said, it happens once in a blue moon - I agree, it's not a huge deal, although the only thing I've found is to power all off and then restart your activity, which is mildly annoying.
> 
> 
> But what seems to make it different from sticky keys is that it is once in a blue moon, and when it happens, it happens on basically every key. Volume up - it goes up and up and up. Ditto for down. Same for channel up and down. And fast forward/reverse. It's like a do-loop kicked in that says "repeat every key push until another key is pushed'. And then, when you power all-off and restart your activity, all is fine again. Glitch is reset.
> 
> 
> Not a huge issue, although it's a bit concerning to the children and pets when the volume goes through the roof. Good to hear it's happened to at least one other person. Probably sun spots
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do get that every once in a blue moon, also, where the key presses seem to tstack up and then execute in a burst.



Have you tried removing the battery and putting it back to reset the remote? You'll have to put something (your hand works very well) on the top of the remote and start the same activity to restore the current status of all your devices, but this is still better than shutting everything down and then turning it back on.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gainiac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jcal,
> 
> 
> would you suppose that's battery quality, or more like a physical difference between remotes?



No... I swapped around batteries and it made no difference.


----------



## MacdaddyPS

2-3 days tops for me too between charges.


----------



## berg0449

Since I replaced my bulging battery with an official logitech battery I have not had to charge it in the last 2.5 weeks. In fact the screen still shows over half the battery. Thats with about 5 hours each weekday and heavy weekend usage. With the old bulging battery I had to charge it each night.


----------



## jcalabria

My daughter had minor surgery yesterday and last night I spent some time with her up in her bonus room "lair", where the older One migrated to. Because of furniture arrangements the charger is on opposite sides of the room so it doesn't ever go in the cradle unless it's absolutely necessary. The indicator was low (but not red yet) so I asked her when the last time it was on the charger. She said "not since you changed the TV in here", which I know I did on a day I had taken off from work, Feb 17. So, as of last night, that was 18 days.


The newer one, even if I'm away on a biz trip for several days and its not used, will still drain. Another thing I notice is that the displays look radically different between the two. The newer unit is significantly brighter but the colors and resolution are much better on the older one. The new one is not bad... it just looks a bit like an interlaced video, while the old one is always perfectly smooth/clear with richer colors. There are definitely differences between the two units.


----------



## thumperxr69

Trying to setup my Yamaha 867 receiver additional buttons (like "Straight" and others) on the Harmony one. Anyone have any suggestions??? One problem I am having is I change the Audio In a lot of times and there is not easy to do it on the Yamaha remote.


Thanks for any input


----------



## tvih




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thumperxr69* /forum/post/21752332
> 
> 
> Trying to setup my Yamaha 867 receiver additional buttons (like "Straight" and others) on the Harmony one. Anyone have any suggestions??? One problem I am having is I change the Audio In a lot of times and there is not easy to do it on the Yamaha remote.



I have the RX-V667 instead of 867, but I had no problems, it was very simple to set up. You can simply set them up in the device-specific button configurations. And of course, in Activities separately. Also, as for changing the Audio In, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you referring to simply changing the source input, like from HDMI 1 to Audio 1, etc? Me, I simply added the most commonly used audio inputs to the touchscreen buttons together with stuff like Straight.


----------



## MacdaddyPS

This charging frequency thing is crazy! How can some of us have to charge every 2-3 days and others go for more than a week with similar usage time?

Things that make you go ... WTF!!


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacdaddyPS* /forum/post/21757289
> 
> 
> ...How can some of us have to charge every 2-3 days and others go for more than a week with similar usage time?...



I know. It's odd. I charge _maybe_ every two weeks and it's on the original battery for over 3 years, now. I remove the battery once per month when I clean the remote, and I've never noticed any bulging, either.


----------



## gainiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21745167
> 
> 
> No... I swapped around batteries and it made no difference.



Really, wow, I'm kind of surprised tolerances could vary that widely on something this mass produced and established...







no QC on internal component specs?







Shameful....









hmm...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gainiac* /forum/post/21760749
> 
> 
> Really, wow, I'm kind of surprised tolerances could vary that widely on something this mass produced and established...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no QC on internal component specs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...



...or design changes along the way. One unit is over three years old... the other only about six months... running changes are not that unusual when a product is in production that long. Besides the battery life differences, the displays are VERY different between my two. The new one is much brighter but not as sharp or colors as rich as the older one. They definitely have made some changes.


----------



## vikmars

Hey everyone,



I have a problem that seems to be somewhat common and I was wondering if anyone here has had the same problem or knows of a solution.



I have an Mitsubishi-WD82740 and of course a Harmony One.


Everything works right and functions correctly except when switching to HDMI 3.


I have an XBOX 360 plugged into it and the TV recognizes it's there and I can use the TV's original remote to switch to the input via a little menu, but the TV refuses to switch to the input. Whether I'm switching to my programmed "Play XBOX" activity or controlling just the device, I cannot get to HDMI 3. Every other activity and button works correctly and goes to the right input. It's just HDMI 3 that will only switch if I bring up the input menu and won't directly switch.


Thoughts?


----------



## Olbi

If you cannot switch to HDMI 3 even with the original remote you have a problem with the TV, the XBOX or with the cable. Try another cable and different HDMI input.


----------



## vikmars

Found my solution.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1160370 




For the 740 series you'll follow the same instructions to put it into direct command mode:


Hold power until it flashes, then input 00090.


To directly go to HDMI 3 you'll hit the input button (the power button won't flash) and then hit the play button. If everything worked correctly you will have directly gone to HDMI 3.


Then all you have to do is teach the command to your remote's software and go to edit the settings for the TV and go to learn IR. You'll get a long list of commands. Just go down to HDMI 3 and teach the remote the command and update the remote.




So it looks like the issue was with the Harmony remote. It appears as though it had the wrong direct input pre programmed into the remote. I don't know if that was Mitsubishi failing to give Logitech the correct code or Logitech messing up.


Either way problem solved. Hope this helps anyone else who has been having problems.



On a semi related not. I noticed the TV specs mentioned that this TV also allows for direct format selection too. I might have to play around with that. It would be nice to be able to program the screen format (16x9 or 4x3) into my activities for some video games. I have 4 consoles using an IR AV switch to share 1 AV input. Everything works beautifully thanks to the remote but half the consoles are 16x9 native and the other half are 4x3. If I could program that into the activity using these codes that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Dathon

I've had my One for several years and have always been disappointed in the IR strength/angle. The remote just wont control any devices, unless pointed almost directly at them.


I recently bought a Hotlink Pro IR repeater, which I thought would help me overcome this issue. Had previously a Logitech IR blaster, which was junk. But with the Hotlink, even though I can hide the eye, i still need to point the remote inthe general direction of the eye. IR remotes that I used 20 years ago on my TV's could be pointed at the ceiling or around the room and still control the tv.


Anyone else have this issue, and have found a solution? Any better remotes out there with more powerful IR strength that can work off-angle?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dathon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my One for several years and have always been disappointed in the IR strength/angle. The remote just wont control any devices, unless pointed almost directly at them.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Hotlink Pro IR repeater, which I thought would help me overcome this issue. Had previously a Logitech IR blaster, which was junk. But with the Hotlink, even though I can hide the eye, i still need to point the remote inthe general direction of the eye. IR remotes that I used 20 years ago on my TV's could be pointed at the ceiling or around the room and still control the tv.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue, and have found a solution? Any better remotes out there with more powerful IR strength that can work off-angle?



I don't know if it's just your remote, but I don't have that problem. I am able to direct the IR signal off of my ceiling,side walls and my rear wall. The only issue I have is when I direct it at my devices on an extreme angle. I actually have to bounce off of a wall instead.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dathon* /forum/post/21762131
> 
> 
> I've had my One for several years and have always been disappointed in the IR strength/angle. The remote just wont control any devices, unless pointed almost directly at them.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Hotlink Pro IR repeater, which I thought would help me overcome this issue. Had previously a Logitech IR blaster, which was junk. But with the Hotlink, even though I can hide the eye, i still need to point the remote inthe general direction of the eye. IR remotes that I used 20 years ago on my TV's could be pointed at the ceiling or around the room and still control the tv.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue, and have found a solution? Any better remotes out there with more powerful IR strength that can work off-angle?



I wouldn't have settled for that behavior "for years" as you've done. I suspect your H1 is not up to par. I guess you're too far out for a warranty exchange. My H1 has much better coverage than my OEM remotes. The only device I have to point directly at is the XBox 360.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dathon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my One for several years and have always been disappointed in the IR strength/angle. The remote just wont control any devices, unless pointed almost directly at them.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Hotlink Pro IR repeater, which I thought would help me overcome this issue. Had previously a Logitech IR blaster, which was junk. But with the Hotlink, even though I can hide the eye, i still need to point the remote inthe general direction of the eye. IR remotes that I used 20 years ago on my TV's could be pointed at the ceiling or around the room and still control the tv.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue, and have found a solution? Any better remotes out there with more powerful IR strength that can work off-angle?



There was a bad batch several years ago and those that had them got exchanges. Mine is actually very good, I've had mine for many years now and can point it anywhere. It might be worth a call to Logitech. If you go back a ways in this thread, you should be able to find some posts regarding this. Good luck, but definitely call them.


----------



## balpers

I can't figure this one out. I have laid in several sequences and attached them successfully to the "Additional Buttons" section on activities prior to this problem.


I just created two new sequences, and no matter what I try, I can't attach them to any buttons.


Here's everything I can think of that may be relevant. The sequences are both within a new Vizio TV. When I look at the sequences they seem fine. When I attach them to LCD buttons, they don't show up on updates. When I attach the same functions individually to LCD buttons (i.e., not part of a sequence) they work fine.


Here are the two sequences:


Name: Crop

VIA
Select
Select
DirectionLeft
Select

Name: UnCrop

VIA
Select
Select
DirectionRight
Select

I haven't got a clue. Can anyone help?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## gainiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21383787
> 
> 
> People here have snickered at me for this, but it has happened repeatedly to one of my One's... every year for three years now. The tilt sensor works fine every summer but requires a good shake during the winter months. I've just gotten in the habit of touching the touchscreen area as I'm picking it up, which also wakes it up and does not send any errant codes.




Anyone irritated by a difference in recent response times on the One?

I apologize if this has been established and stated, but messing around while watching some BD purchases today, I found changing the One's 'screen sensitivity' also changes the ammt. of shaking/tilting/abusive cursing necessary to wake the remote up.

Try changing it to a higher sensitivity and see if it helps...?

Now back to my IronMan marathon...


----------



## jeff1967

Got my new One and setting it up today (replacing my much beloved 880, which is going into semi-retirement). Had it on the charger since yesterday to get ready. Programming begins today!


----------



## GluedToTheTube

I have the Harmony 650. I used to just leave the cable box on all the time. Is there a way to program the remote so it won't shut off the cable when I press the All Off button? And also so it doesn't shut it off when I press the Watch Tv button?


Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GluedToTheTube* /forum/post/21767239
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony 650. I used to just leave the cable box on all the time. Is there a way to program the remote so it won't shut off the cable when I press the All Off button? And also so it doesn't shut it off when I press the Watch Tv button?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just configure the the power settings for the cable box device so that the device stays on all the time.


BTW... the answer would still be the same either way, but this is the Harmony One thread. There is a separate thread for discussion of the 650/700 remotes.


----------



## GluedToTheTube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21767354
> 
> 
> Just configure the the power settings for the cable box device so that the device stays on all the time.
> 
> 
> BTW... the answer would still be the same either way, but this is the Harmony One thread. There is a separate thread for discussion of the 650/700 remotes.



Ha I totally read that wrong. I thought it was the One(only) Harmony thread for all Harmony remotes. My bad.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## gainiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff1967* /forum/post/21766511
> 
> 
> Got my new One and setting it up today (replacing my much beloved 880, which is going into semi-retirement). Had it on the charger since yesterday to get ready. Programming begins today!




He may be gone a while...


----------



## tvih

As for this whole battery life thing... well, it seems mine lasted for just a tad over four days. Not as good as I hoped, but I guess not terrible either.


----------



## David Susilo

it depends on how much you use it. To me 4 days is already good. I remember when I used to use the first generation of rechargeable Philips Pronto remote. They only lasted for several hours which ended up needing to be put on the cradle at the end of every movie.


----------



## jeff1967




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gainiac* /forum/post/21769756
> 
> 
> He may be gone a while...



Not as bad as I thought. A couple hours to get everything the way I wanted. Pretty painless (not my first time at the rodeo, that helps!)

I'd say I'm 99% there. Just whatever little things I discover in the first couple days of real world use. (plus whatever The Queen requests.)


----------



## tvih




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21771602
> 
> 
> it depends on how much you use it. To me 4 days is already good. I remember when I used to use the first generation of rechargeable Philips Pronto remote. They only lasted for several hours which ended up needing to be put on the cradle at the end of every movie.



Of course, but it's hard to keep track of usage exactly. I mean, for example I spend my days at home watching TV or at the computer, so basically the AV system (and the connected computer) are on probably 14-16 hours per day. But the usage of the remote itself varies according to activity. If I'm watching Stargate on DVD, for example, I have to fast forward past the titles and end credits each episode, navigate the disc menu, etc. The last 4 days was mostly spent playing a video game, so I had very little need to use the remote, so actual remote usage was quite light. So 4 days isn't _that_ good in my books. It could be worse, of course. One of the reasons, aside from price, that I went with One instead of 1100 was indeed the battery life.


----------



## Djoel

Any is in know of Logitech coming down with some thing new before I buy this remote again?


I'm think the second time is the charm with this remote..Lets see if I can get along with it after a long break, I'm a little wiser







, hope the remote/Data base is a bit more mature.


Here's to second chances, and making it work










Djoel


----------



## mdavej

Yes, 800 is coming.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21773307
> 
> 
> Yes, 800 is coming.



Is it a more advanced remote than the One?


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, 800 is coming.



So will they stop making the ONE or lower the price


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21773307
> 
> 
> Yes, 800 is coming.



Great any info











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21773342
> 
> 
> Is it a more advanced remote than the One?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21773491
> 
> 
> So will they stop making the ONE or lower the price



Yeah what they said.


Djoel


----------



## streamerlover

you can get a refurb 900 from Harmony for $140...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a more advanced remote than the One?



Looks like it to me, but we don't have much info besides the fact it has a qwerty keyboard. I doubt it will replace the One since the OnePlus was just released. (OnePlus is new euro version of the One with less functions and worse software).


Someone started a thread in this forum a day or two ago. It's released in Europe. Don't know if or when it will come to the US. If Logitech continues its current trend, this new model with be too crippled to be of much use (remember the Link?). We'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21773307
> 
> 
> Yes, 800 is coming.



I think I said that two years ago!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/21774033
> 
> 
> I think I said that two years ago!



You were right!


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21774075
> 
> 
> You were right!



It was overdue then, it's kinda pathetic now. Do we know the tech specs?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe221* /forum/post/21774108
> 
> 
> It was overdue then, it's kinda pathetic now. Do we know the tech specs?



I just posted a link to some HERE in the main 800 thread.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21774184
> 
> 
> I just post a link to some HERE in the main 800 thread.



Thanks for the heads up, wasn't paying attention lately.


----------



## rightintel

What's the main use(s) for the keyboard?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel* /forum/post/21775106
> 
> 
> what's the main use(s) for the keyboard?



htpc


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvih* /forum/post/21772848
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's hard to keep track of usage exactly. I mean, for example I spend my days at home watching TV or at the computer, so basically the AV system (and the connected computer) are on probably 14-16 hours per day. But the usage of the remote itself varies according to activity. If I'm watching Stargate on DVD, for example, I have to fast forward past the titles and end credits each episode, navigate the disc menu, etc. The last 4 days was mostly spent playing a video game, so I had very little need to use the remote, so actual remote usage was quite light. So 4 days isn't _that_ good in my books. It could be worse, of course. One of the reasons, aside from price, that I went with One instead of 1100 was indeed the battery life.



Many of us "store" the One in the charging cradle when it is not in use. So, unless you are using it 24x7 the battery life issue is non-existent. I am on only my second battery after 6 years (and the first one was the infamous "swollen" battery which still lasted over 4 years before I replaced it - not because it failed but because it took a pair of pliers to get it out.)


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05* /forum/post/21780241
> 
> 
> Many of us "store" the One in the charging cradle when it is not in use. So, unless you are using it 24x7 the battery life issue is non-existent. I am on only my second battery after 6 years (and the first one was the infamous "swollen" battery which still lasted over 4 years before I replaced it - not because it failed but because it took a pair of pliers to get it out.)



I had to exchange my very first H1, that I bought as soon as they were released for poor IR range. I had it less than 30 days since I exchanged it at the store I bought it from.


Since then, I have stored mine in the charging cradle since day 1 back in 2008. I'm still on my first battery. It's one of the white ones and it's not swollen. I know because I remove mine occasionally just to reboot the remote.


----------



## James A. McGahee

I recently got the Logetech Harmony One Remote. I also replaced my Kenwood Soverign Receiver with an Onkyo. I understand I can still use my Entre Hub.

My question:


In the process of setting up do I use the Entre remote and not the Changer's

remote to teach the Harmony One remote?


also


Do I enter both changer and Entre in the devices section of the software or just the Entre as it will supposedly be controlling the changer?


I also have the Power Touch II remote that came with the Sovereign Receiver/Entre/changer but I'm not sure where to begin with it?


Thanks-


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/21764441
> 
> 
> I can't figure this one out. I have laid in several sequences and attached them successfully to the "Additional Buttons" section on activities prior to this problem.
> 
> 
> I just created two new sequences, and no matter what I try, I can't attach them to any buttons.
> 
> 
> Here's everything I can think of that may be relevant. The sequences are both within a new Vizio TV. When I look at the sequences they seem fine. When I attach them to LCD buttons, they don't show up on updates. When I attach the same functions individually to LCD buttons (i.e., not part of a sequence) they work fine.
> 
> 
> Here are the two sequences:
> 
> 
> Name: Crop
> 
> VIA
> Select
> Select
> DirectionLeft
> Select
> 
> Name: UnCrop
> 
> VIA
> Select
> Select
> DirectionRight
> Select
> 
> I haven't got a clue. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



Thought I'd try one more time. I'm using the 7.7.0 software. Can anyone tell me why I might be able to create a sequence, but not be able to assign it to a button?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## oman321

Are you finding and setting the sequence commands in the activity?


If so and it doesn't work, try learning the same sequence to another device within the activity.


To do so you'll need to learn the basic commands with the oem remote to that other device first. Maybe learn two at first and see if assigning the sequence works with this other device.


I had a device that wouldn't show commands no matter what i tried until I re-added it as a different type of device.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21791733
> 
> 
> Are you finding and setting the sequence commands in the activity?
> 
> 
> If so and it doesn't work, try learning the same sequence to another device within the activity.
> 
> 
> To do so you'll need to learn the basic commands with the oem remote to that other device first. Maybe learn two at first and see if assigning the sequence works with this other device.
> 
> 
> I had a device that wouldn't show commands no matter what i tried until I re-added it as a different type of device.



Thanks for the response.


I am finding and setting the sequence in the activity (called "Watch SAT/DVR"). The sequences show up properly formed in the "Add Sequences" screen in the software. They also show up on the "Customize the additional buttons on your remote" screen in the software. It appears that they are not getting transferred in the "Update Remote" operation.


Another strange aspect of this situation is that I can assign each of the individual commands that make up the sequences to buttons. These buttons function perfectly when used individually.


I'm not following you when you say, "...try learning the same sequence to another device within the activity." The sequences are specific to the Vizio TV and I'm not sure what you mean here. Could you please try again?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## gainiac

I'd guess have the One Learn direct from the Vizio remote first, see if it gets you your missing buttons?


----------



## oman321

If you have a blue ray player in the activity you want to use the sequence in, teach the commands from the Vizio to the blu ray player device in the software.


You should be able to add the commands and execute them from that device, this is just a long shot in case the sequence is having a conflict with the Vizio but the software may treat it differently in the Blu Ray device or another device you may be using that you could teach the Vizio commands to.


Edit: just saw your activity, teach the Vizio commands to the Sat receiver. Name them accordingly, set up the sequence, see what happens.


----------



## TatorTot

I didn't see this in the settings


But can i change the way things turns on, like the order when i press an activity


I need the hdmi switch to change inputs first before turning anything on


----------



## JwS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers* /forum/post/21790614
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try one more time. I'm using the 7.7.0 software. Can anyone tell me why I might be able to create a sequence, but not be able to assign it to a button?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



Don't forget that for sequences it is best to learn the key commands in Custom / Raw mode to be able to put together a string of commands as a 'marco'. If you don't use the Raw mode in the Custom Learning it will not pick up more than the first command in the string.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21792496
> 
> 
> Edit: just saw your activity, teach the Vizio commands to the Sat receiver. Name them accordingly, set up the sequence, see what happens.



There must be something strange about the "VIA" command. It is used on Vizio sets to invoke Setup, Internet apps, etc. It works when I invoke it from the Logitech library on the Harmony. However, when I tried your strategy I found that I couldn't teach it to any device. The other commands in the sequences can be taught to various devices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JwS* /forum/post/21794033
> 
> 
> Don't forget that for sequences it is best to learn the key commands in Custom / Raw mode to be able to put together a string of commands as a 'marco'. If you don't use the Raw mode in the Custom Learning it will not pick up more than the first command in the string.



I have tried to teach the "VIA" command using all the variations (Custom / Raw, Normal, etc.). No joy. Apparently, I can only use the "VIA" command from the Logitech library, but I can't transfer a sequence to the remote when I use it.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't see this in the settings
> 
> 
> But can i change the way things turns on, like the order when i press an activity
> 
> 
> I need the hdmi switch to change inputs first before turning anything on



Anybody ?


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody ?



I don't have the software available to me right now, but yes, there is a way to change the order of how things power on. It's in there some where. Hopefully someone can help. I don't get home until late tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## oman321

In the 7.7 software you go to the activity and select settings, the last option on the next screen is to review the order in which devices power up for that activity.


----------



## TatorTot

Thanks oman


----------



## oman321

No problem


----------



## charliebeagledog

when I hook up the ps3 adapter for the harmony one and use the harmony one with the ps 3 it is assigned to the number 7 remote position. Whenever I use the Sony brand ps3 remote controller for the ps3 it also only logs into the number 7 position ( I assume this is so six game controllers can be atttached)


I would like to be able to have both the Harmony one active with the ps3 but also be able to use the Sony remote controller as well. Does anyone know where I can find this information?


The sony remote is easier to navigate but I want the functionality on the Harmony one too.


Is there a sub thread I haven't been able to find regarding the ps3 adapter?


Thanks for any insights you can share on this.


----------



## mdavej

IIRC only one bluetooth device can be paired with the PS3 at a time. So you can't use both. If you something besides the logitech adapter, like a USB dongle, then you could continue using your sony remote. I've gotten rid of all my PS3 adapters and use HDMI CEC control now.


----------



## oman321

You should be able to re-assign devices in the PS3's settings, does it always revert back to 7?


----------



## Rche 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21808599
> 
> 
> IIRC



Off topic for a sec...I read these forums everyday, and see IIRC all the time, and never knew what it meant...So, I just googled it. Ok, makes sense now...I just never knew it was so hard to type "if I recall correctly"...I'm not jumping on you, I just don't understand why there's so much abbrevation online. It annoys me...


Rant over


----------



## mx6bfast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rÿche 1* /forum/post/21811490
> 
> 
> Off topic for a *sec*...I read these forums everyday, and see IIRC all the time, and never knew what it meant...So, I just googled it. Ok, makes sense now...I just never knew it was so hard to type "if I recall correctly"...I'm not jumping on you, I just don't understand why there's so much abbrevation online. It annoys me...
> 
> 
> Rant over



second


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21808599
> 
> 
> IIRC only one bluetooth device can be paired with the PS3 at a time. So you can't use both. If you something besides the logitech adapter, like a USB dongle, then you could continue using your sony remote. I've gotten rid of all my PS3 adapters and use HDMI CEC control now.



Dind't notice this post beforehand.


----------



## mdavej

OP needs to confirm with more research, but the reason for the much maligned "IIRC" is because I only vaguely remember reading a long time ago that PS3 only pairs with one other BT device (besides game controllers). I could be mistaken, or this could have changed. The other reason for IIRC is I post a lot from a phone with no keyboard so I need all the shortcuts I can get, LOL.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rÿche 1* /forum/post/21811490
> 
> 
> Off topic for a sec...I read these forums everyday, and see IIRC all the time, and never knew what it meant...So, I just googled it. Ok, makes sense now...I just never knew it was so hard to type "if I recall correctly"...I'm not jumping on you, I just don't understand why there's so much abbrevation online. It annoys me...
> 
> 
> Rant over



Not a big deal IMO.


----------



## Rche 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weaselboy* /forum/post/21812758
> 
> 
> Not a big deal IMO.



It's a big deal when people don't know what it means...Maybe i'm the only one...I'll live lol


----------



## timick1

Has there been any news on a new Harmony remote being released soon?


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timick1* /forum/post/21817069
> 
> 
> Has there been any news on a new Harmony remote being released soon?



There's the thread on the 800 . It's a crippled down One with a QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timick1* /forum/post/21817069
> 
> 
> Has there been any news on a new Harmony remote being released soon?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1398964


----------



## tbraden32

Best way to control a PS3, Logitech adapter? If so, what kind of price should i expect?


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best way to control a PS3, Logitech adapter? If so, what kind of price should i expect?



Yes, $50.


----------



## tommypolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best way to control a PS3, Logitech adapter? If so, what kind of price should i expect?



I've been using the Logitech adapter for a year now. No regrets!


----------



## StuJac

Anyone notice the slow loading of everything Logitech? I added some functionality to an activity and it needed two efforts to work. Also, tried to set up a slideshow and that's not working at all.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1398964



Looks cool. But no physical buttons next to the LCD display for the programmable "soft button" functions. That's my one main gripe with the H1. Hard to tell which soft button you're selecting when holding the remote at arm's length pointed horizontally at your equipment.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool. But no physical buttons next to the LCD display for the programmable "soft button" functions. That's my one main gripe with the H1. Hard to tell which soft button you're selecting when holding the remote at arm's length pointed horizontally at your equipment.



You shouldn't have to hold it horizontally. Mine works fine vertically.


----------



## gainiac

Wow, you guys were dead right, I've noticed a drop in the sensitivity and response time where even without changing the sensitivity of the screen from medium, it seems the remote takes a little more movement to wake it up!

Hmm... Do I get a swollen battery next as part of the overall experience???


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to hold it horizontally. Mine works fine vertically.



Trying that now - thanks.


I have had some difficulties controlling devices in the past, especially a cable STB that lies on the floor *under* a cabinet.


If anything it seems to work *better* vertically so far. Thanks again.


----------



## gainiac

Wow. trying to update the One, it seems Logitech has some issues again... I'm guessing their bandwidth is about 3. Not 3Kbps, just the number 3.


----------



## 02Lightning

Got my One remote and I can not get the OK button to work on my u-verse box. I even tried to learn and it still doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## ignign0t

Noobish question here. I just got the Harmony One yesterday, and spent 90% of my time with it simply trying to get it to update its settings -- I was getting very inconsistent behavior with the Logitech configuration software, I believe due to their servers having issues.


Anyhow, in the 10 minutes or so I actually was able to play with it, I found it to behave as expected with one big exception. When I run one of the activity options I'd set up, I noticed that the physical buttons on the remote didn't control the device I expected them to based on the activity in question. Example: When I select the "Watch a DVD" activity, everything was set up and switched over as expected, but as soon as the DVD (BD) player was on and my TV and AVR were set to the correct inputs, I was expecting the physical buttons to control my BD/DVD player, but they didn't. When I select the "Watch TV" activity, I want the physical buttons to control my Satellite DVR box once the inputs are all switched. As it is now, I have to go to the touch screen and select the device I want after the activity has completed. This seems unnecessary to me. How can this be configured in the Activities to behave the way I'm describing?


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Customize your activities and map the physical and LCD buttons to any devices/commands you want. You may want to first run the setup wizard again and confirm you answered all the questions correctly. You are correct that you shouldn't need to use device mode.


----------



## ignign0t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21830161
> 
> 
> Customize your activities and map the physical and LCD buttons to any devices/commands you want. You may want to first run the setup wizard again and confirm you answered all the questions correctly. You are correct that you shouldn't need to use device mode.



I get it now. Thanks, mdavej. There is simply too much control with this thing!


----------



## Tracy

I have the Harmony One and use it with my DirecTv DVR. The DVR got a software upgrade a few months back and since then the remote started doing something annoying that it hadn't done before. When I am on the List of recorded shows that I could watch and some other show (or live TV) is playing in the small window and I hit "pause" to pause the window show, it doesn't pause it, it starts playing whatever show I had highlighted in the list. This is new behavior since the upgrade.


I figured that if I plugged my remote in and updated it through the Harmony software, the problem would be solved. Finally got around to that today and it wasn't solved. Is anyone else experiencing this or have any guidance for me?


----------



## mdavej

It's not your remote. DirecTV removed that functionality in the last update. You'll notice your original remote behaves the same way. Thank DirecTV for that. They must have hired Logitech's former "VP of awesome feature removal for no apparent reason". Seems to be a trend with a lot of companies these days.


----------



## EJ

Just learning the ins and outs of my remote. I have one quick question.


My Onkyo receiver has only 5 HDMI inputs, while I have 6 sources. My short term solution is a 5x1 monoprice switcher. So I'll have 2 sources coming from the monoprice going to 1 onkyo input.


If I select a source on the harmony, will it switch both the monoprice switcher and select the proper onkyo source with one button press?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/21832753
> 
> 
> Just learning the ins and outs of my remote. I have one quick question.
> 
> 
> My Onkyo receiver has only 5 HDMI inputs, while I have 6 sources. My short term solution is a 5x1 monoprice switcher. So I'll have 2 sources coming from the monoprice going to 1 onkyo input.
> 
> 
> If I select a source on the harmony, will it switch both the monoprice switcher and select the proper onkyo source with one button press?



Add the switcher as a device, then manually add it to all of your activities that require it. Finally, rerun the wizard for each activity. The wizard will ask you what input the switcher needs to be set to for each activity. Once configured, the remote will automatically keep track of the switcher for you.


----------



## Tracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21831932
> 
> 
> It's not your remote. DirecTV removed that functionality in the last update. You'll notice your original remote behaves the same way. Thank DirecTV for that. They must have hired Logitech's former "VP of awesome feature removal for no apparent reason". Seems to be a trend with a lot of companies these days.



Oh, heck. Thanks. I didn't think to check the original remote.


----------



## mx6bfast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21831932
> 
> 
> It's not your remote. DirecTV removed that functionality in the last update. You'll notice your original remote behaves the same way. Thank DirecTV for that. They must have hired Logitech's former "VP of awesome feature removal for no apparent reason". Seems to be a trend with a lot of companies these days.



I think the words you are looking for are "feature enhancement"


----------



## barrister

In automotive jargon it is known as "decontenting."


----------



## bifftannen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21721121
> 
> 
> OK, I'll explain further since you keep it on the same input.
> 
> 
> You'll need to set the tv device up again. A couple clicks into setting up the tv device the software will ask you how you select inputs. You will need to select the option that says I press a button to bring up the menus and then scroll to select input. Option 3 I believe.
> 
> 
> The next screen should then list the inputs, which you will need to re-name to match all of your available scenes.
> 
> 
> The next screen should ask if your device skips unused inputs, say no.
> 
> 
> The next screen is where you instruct the button presses you need:
> 
> 
> Option 1: Remote button displays source inputs menu
> 
> 
> Select command that brings up the scene menu
> 
> 
> Option 2: Remote button cycles through source inputs
> 
> 
> Button that moves you from one item to the next, probably down
> 
> 
> Options 3: Remote button confirms the source input
> 
> 
> Button that selects scene, ok or enter perhaps.
> 
> 
> Next screen should be no
> 
> 
> Then the next selection should be
> 
> Stays on whatever it was on when it was turned off.
> 
> 
> After this it should be whatever your tv is setup as. Continue to go thru the wizard and finish the setup.
> 
> 
> You then need to redo your activities, to have the input selection on each activity be the scene selection instead. So you will indicate that you do switch inputs when going thru the activity, this should now be your scene selections.
> 
> 
> When you switch activities the harmony will believe it is switching your inputs and keep track of the last input/scene the tv was on and will change accordingly when switching activities.
> 
> 
> This makes sense in my mind and should hopefully work out for you. Let me know if you try it and how you make out. We can go from there.



Hi oman, tried this out and it ALMOST works but it seems to get confused on what scene to actually go to, based on if I switch to/from various combos of TV, XBox and Blu ray.


In other words, I don't think it's actually looking for scene "Cinema" when I change activities to Blu ray, I think it's just doing a calculated number of "press down" based on where it THINKS the scene is currently on.


Making progress though, I'll keep messing around with it. Let me know if you have any other thoughts.


Again thank you so much for taking the time to provide such detailed help!


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bifftannen* /forum/post/21844524
> 
> 
> In other words, I don't think it's actually looking for scene "Cinema" when I change activities to Blu ray, I think it's just doing a calculated number of "press down" based on where it THINKS the scene is currently on.



Cool, glad your giving it a whirl... Yes, that should be how it is treating it. Lets just imagine that these are still your inputs. The harmony will know if you left you tv on input 1 or input 2 or 3. Unless of course you indicate in the software that the tv always starts with input 1.


If your tv remembers what mode it's on and you have told the software that it remembers the last input it was on, then yes the harmony should be bringing up the menu and trying to cycle down the number of presses needed to get to the mode you want.


If the menu pops up and the first option is cinema and always starts with cinema then you need to indicate that tv doesn't remember the last input and that it will always default to a particular input. You would indicate cinema as the input it starts off with.


Hope this helps and that im not starting to confuse ya.


----------



## wthomas69

has anyone programmed their h1 to fast forward/rewind a ripped movie playing on their xbox360 using WMC. I have an original media center remote and even that will only advance the movie 30 seconds when skip is pressed and the ff/rewind buttons do nothing. if so how is it done


----------



## voyagerxp

Hi i'm new here and hoping someone can help me. I've been trying to set up my new harmony one remote to work with my devices but having a problem. I've set my htpc up and i have an activity called XBMC. My tv turns to right input, my av reciever turns on and selects right input and htpc turns on, that all goes the way it should but when i want to shut down my htpc i press watch tv, the htpc, av reciever shut off and my tv turns to my tv input but i xbox 360 turns on for no reason. My 360 is in no way associated with my htpc activity. My 360 has its own activity, anyone understand why this would happen.


----------



## mdavej

I think "All Other Devices are Off" is the culprit. Choose Help the next time it happens until the Xbox goes back off. That should get the power toggle back in sync (until you turn on your xbox manually). The permanent fix would be to run the Xbox device setup and change the power options and choose something like this device has separate commands for on and off. If it's missing power on and power off, then delete the xbox device and add it back. The latest profile should have those discrete commands. Failing that, you'll just have to remember never to turn your xbox on or off with anything besides harmony. And if you do, you'll have to recover with the Help button.


----------



## voyagerxp

Well i choose help and that did not help one bit, so i removed my 360 in reinstalled but i can't see in Xbox device setup to change the power options to choose this device to have a separate commands for on and off.


When i turn my htpc system on via activity on the lcd screen the 360 does not turn on but when i shut the htpc down the 360 turns on. Its doing my head lol.


----------



## mdavej

IIRC, you pick the device, more options, adjust power settings, next, then you have a choice of one button for on and another for off. At that point pick power on and off.


You could also choose to the option of leaving it on all the time or saying it doesn't have power buttons. That would solve the current problem, but then you'd have to turn it on and off manually from now on.


----------



## voyagerxp

I've picked the xbox360 device, clicked more options, clicked adjust power settings and clicked next but i don't see any option that tells me that i have a choice of one button for on and another for off. At that point pick power on and off as seen on the pic below.











I selected the option saying it doesn't have power buttons and solve that problem but as you said i have to turn it on and off manually from now on. Not what i really wanted but if thats my only option then i'll have to power it on manually.


While i'm here i've got afew other things i need sorting.


1. When i pressed an activity to change to a different device, lets say from watching tv to playing xbox the tv would turn off. Well i then told my tv in the settings to always stay on and that solved that problem. When i wanted to go out i'd press the watch tv activity to go back to my tv and virgin hd box and then i went to press the power button on the top of the harmony one remote but the tv don't power off. To power off i had to select power off on the touch screen. How do i bind the off to the power button on the remote.


My other problem is when i'm on my htpc in xbmc software i would click down a 2-3 times in a row to cycle down the menu but even after i stopped pressing the down it would keep moving down the menu like its having a delayed response. I'm new to this and never used a universal remote before.


----------



## Marek_k

I would like to control my Denon pma 1510 stereo amplifier with H1+. I will need to change inputs when choosing different activities and I am not sure whether it is able to do what I need. Input selector is digital, but inputs do not have they dedicated buttons on remote, there are only UP and DUWN buttons on the original remote and you can cycle through inputs. Thing is how will H1 know the current position? Meaning when changing to TUNER input, you can not just program it to go UP, because it depends whether current possition is LINE or CD. So question is when you programming H1 can you tell it to go to TUNER DOWN if it is on CD , and go UP if it is no LINE1? And if I change inputs directly on my amplifier by hand, I suppose H1 will have absolutely no clue what input is selected. And therefore it will not know by how many inputs it has to go UP or DOWN to select desired input. Or does it work some other way?

thank you.


----------



## mdavej

Harmony can handle several input methods, including the one you describe (probably method 1 or 3 based on your description). It will remember the last selection and hence know how many ups/downs to go to the desired input. HERE is a little more info on harmony input methods.


Since you have an H1+, there are at least to ways to program it, via the myharmony.com website or via the 7.7 standalone software. I strongly recommend the latter due to many more advanced capabilities, including the ability to tweak the input methods.


Denon usually has discrete input codes even though they may not exist on the remote. However, in this case, those commands, if they exist, aren't in the harmony database.


----------



## Javatime

After 2-1/2 years, I picked up the remote today and noticed the display has a leaf in the bottom left hand corner of the screen and none of the keys are functional. I removed the battery with no problem to try and reset the unit, but it still displays the "leaf" on the screen. Can this be a battery problem?


----------



## Marek_k

Thank you for answer.

One more question. Can H1 take current time into account within its macros/activities? Can I program it to turn on/off my LED backlight behind TV together with TV, but only between 4 PM and 6 AM? LEDs are opereted with infra remote.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marek_k* /forum/post/21912019
> 
> 
> Can H1 take current time into account within its macros/activities? Can I program it to turn on/off my LED backlight behind TV together with TV, but only between 4 PM and 6 AM? LEDs are opereted with infra remote.



Sorry, no it cannot as it has no access to the time indicator.


----------



## Hotkey

Cousin has some new and some old equipment. I'd like to state the issues and hope you all can help with some or all!


(A) Pioneer VSX-1021 new AVRcvr. Sony TC-WR545 Dual Cassette Deck. Deck is connected to the Pioneer via CD-R/Tape In.


Problem 1 is Harmony One will not switch Pioneer to CD-R/Tape. HELP will not switch it either. But if I select DEVICES, and tap through Next Input, it will find CD-R/Tape.


Problem 2 is Harmony will not power on/off the tape deck. Help answers "Make sure tape deck is on". Suggests the remote will not power up or down but the remote does control all other functions!?


(B) Pioneer VSX-1021 new AVRcvr. Sony CDP-C245 CD 6 Disc Changer. Changer is connected to the Pioneer via CD.


Problem is Harmony will not power on/off the changer. Help answers "Make sure tape deck is on". Suggests the remote will not power up or down but the remote does control all other functions!?


This is a load I know but anything to get me heading down the right road much appreciated forum gurus! Thanks!!!


----------



## woody777

Three questions:


1) I created an activity called "Watch Netflix." It turns on my blu ray player, turns on my AVR, switches to the correct input, turns on the tv. The remote that came with my blu ray player has a dedicated Netflix button. How do I add that button push to the activity? I know I can go to devices and the button appears on the touch screen, but I want to add it to the end of the activity sequence. Is that possible?


2) I want to create a "Watch YouTube" activity. This would require that my htpc wakes up, my receiver turns on, sets to the correct input, and my tv turns on. I can do all of this, but then I need to launch Internet Explorer (already bookmarked to youtube.com/leanback so I can use the remote to navigate). Is this possible or do I need something like Event Ghost? What's the easiest way to launch a program like IE or Spotify?


3) Is there a way to stop the current program before switching activities (as in, add that step to the start of each activity so it's automatic)? If I'm watching live tv (Windows Media Center) and switch to watching a blu ray, if I switch back to live tv I get an error message that Media Center crashed because my computer tried to go to sleep during live tv playback (I think that's what happening). I think I need to stop the current activity when switching. This will be especially important once I figure out how to launch programs. If I switch from Spotify to Youtube or vice versa, one will not turn off the other and both programs can actually play simultaneously.


Thanks!


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/21915006
> 
> 
> Problem 1 is Harmony One will not switch Pioneer to CD-R/Tape. HELP will not switch it either. But if I select DEVICES, and tap through Next Input, it will find CD-R/Tape.
> 
> 
> Problem 2 is Harmony will not power on/off the tape deck. Help answers "Make sure tape deck is on". Suggests the remote will not power up or down but the remote does control all other functions!?
> 
> 
> Problem 3 is Harmony will not power on/off the changer. Help answers "Make sure tape deck is on". Suggests the remote will not power up or down but the remote does control all other functions!



Problem 1: Review the Activity to make sure that the start-up reflects that the InputCD is specified for the AVR. If not change it in the subsequent step.

Activity, Settings, Review the settings


Problem 2: The database does not have any codes for power on/off. If there is a remote that has this function then the code can be learned to the H1.


Problem 3: The database has discrete power on and power off codes. Review the Device to make sure that it was correctly setup. Then Review the Activity to make sure that it is correctly setup. If it was setup correctly the Help function should turn it on.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777* /forum/post/21915008
> 
> 
> Three questions:!



1. Activities, Setting, Review the settings, Yes but I want to add more, Save, Next. Now add the Netflix command as part of the start activity. The Netflix command should be available, but it not just learn it for that device.


2. Search this thread to see if someone has done something similar.


3. Follow the procedure as in #1 but add a stop command as part of the stop activity.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


2 also depends on your MCE IR dongle. Most have an IE command as well as hotkeys that can launch shortcut on your desktop that do anything you like. My $7 MCE remote and dongle has those capabilities and works fine with any IR remote, including harmony.


Event ghost is an option of course, but not necessary.


However, I've found that macros like this that are possibly a few minutes long are so inconvenient and unreliable as to be not worth the trouble. Where there are such huge delays, I would break it up into a couple of macros.


----------



## woody777

Thanks guys! I will give that a try.


Unfortunately, my media center remote doesn't have a button that launches IE. Can I still do this without something like Event Ghost? What about launching Spotify?


----------



## indiejones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marek_k* /forum/post/21912019
> 
> 
> Thank you for answer.
> 
> One more question. Can H1 take current time into account within its macros/activities? Can I program it to turn on/off my LED backlight behind TV together with TV, but only between 4 PM and 6 AM? LEDs are opereted with infra remote.



You could always use a mains socket timer and set it to your desired on/off times

*Example*
http://www.amazon.com/Westinghouse-T...975921-7370010


----------



## lucius

I have a Harmony 550 remote a few years old controlling 8 devices and about 4 activities, I set it up using the Harmony software 7.70 and have quite a few custom things I set up. If I upgrade to the Harmony One remote wil it automatically transfer my 550 settings to the Harmony One with that upgrade remote button in the right hand corner of the Harmony software?


The 550 Harmony remote is the first I have owned and really like it but it did take a while to adjust everything perfect so want to make sure upgrading to this model I won't have to go through setting everything again.


----------



## mdavej

Sort of. It will transfer your devices and activities, but no custom button assignments. You have to do those again. It misses other things as well but I don't remember exactly what. I recommend you have harmony clone your account so you can have the old and new one side-by-side for reference. Otherwise take screen shots of each page of your current config.


I had 12 devices and about 30 activities on my old 500 series remote, so I had to re-do a lot of work when I upgraded (downgraded?) to a 700.


----------



## lucius

Thanks for the info!


----------



## larkowski1

Yes, he is correct. I just upgraded about 2 weeks from a dying 550 to a one, and I had to redo custom buttons. The one has 6 soft buttons on the touch screen instead of 4 on the 550 and the one doesn't have the picture and sound buttons.


----------



## slennon

I have an H1 controlling a PS3, Epson 8350 and Denon AVR 791. I have it all working great except for one annoying thing. In my activity Watch a movie I have the the following touchscreen buttons, triangle, square, circle, x, PS and eject on the first page. I have added two sequences to change the colour on the second and I also have a button labelled colour mode and one for the AVR's dynamic EQ. They all work fine, but my problem is that I have a second unwanted pair of touchscreen buttons that are the same as PS and Eject on the 1st screen. ie I have an extra copy of PS and eject buttons. I have checked to make sure I haven't mislabelled or accidentally put them in twice. I also reset the additional buttons screen to default and then tried re-inputting with no luck. I also deleted the PS and eject buttons to see if that would make a difference. When I deleted them both copies of PS and eject disappeared














. Any ideas???


----------



## kininn

Using Harmony 1 for my PS3 works fine until I click the Off -everything [TV & stereo in this case] turns Off except the PS3. I have to either hold the actual I/O button on the PS3 or use the H1 PS 'in the dark' i.e. no tv screen cuz it's off. Any ideas?

Thank you.

Will


----------



## tommypolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using Harmony 1 for my PS3 works fine until I click the Off -everything [TV & stereo in this case] turns Off except the PS3. I have to either hold the actual I/O button on the PS3 or use the H1 PS 'in the dark' i.e. no tv screen cuz it's off. Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Will



H1 will not control PS3 directly. PS3 uses Bluetooth interface. Logitech has a IR to Bluetooth adapter that works very well.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommypolo* /forum/post/21937393
> 
> 
> H1 will not control PS3 directly. PS3 uses Bluetooth interface. Logitech has a IR to Bluetooth adapter that works very well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/21937297
> 
> 
> Using Harmony 1 for my PS3 works fine until I click the Off...



I'm thinking he _must_ have _some_ Bluetooth to IR converter already. Otherwise, his problem wouldn't be limited only to turning off the PS3, but rather he would be unable to control the PS3 _at all_.


So, *kininn*, what Bluetooth to IR converter/adapter are you using?


----------



## Javatime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/21908045
> 
> 
> After 2-1/2 years, I picked up the remote today and noticed the display has a leaf in the bottom left hand corner of the screen and none of the keys are functional. I removed the battery with no problem to try and reset the unit, but it still displays the "leaf" on the screen. Can this be a battery problem?



UPDATE: Ordered a new battery and it does the same thing. I guess the LCD screen is fried so I just ordered a new "One" this weekend. It sure was painful pulling out 4 different remotes just to watch a BD movie and TV this weekend.


----------



## jmoe316

So Logitech said back in January that they were looking to release new models "in the coming months". It's now almost the end of April and no announcements. I realize they don't want long periods between when they announce new products and ship them because then sales of the current models will fall flat. I am thinking of getting a Harmony One and am just wondering if I should pull the trigger now or wait 1-2 months until my basement and home theatre are finished. I could use the One in the meantime for the living room.


----------



## mdavej

The "One Plus" was released a few months ago in Europe, as was the new 800. But the One Plus is worse than the One and not worth waiting for, assuming they intend to sell it in the US at all. So I'd go ahead and get a One if that's what you think you need right now. If you can afford to wait, then wait.


Personally, I'd go for a more modern model with the 4 colored buttons common on a lot of devices these days. On the One (whose design is 4 years old now), those would take up valuable LCD space. You're also paying a premium to get 15 devices. Do you have 15 devices you need to control? Is there any chance you'd need RF?


----------



## kininn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55* /forum/post/21937725
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he _must_ have _some_ Bluetooth to IR converter already. Otherwise, his problem wouldn't be limited only to turning off the PS3, but rather he would be unable to control the PS3 _at all_.
> 
> 
> So, *kininn*, what Bluetooth to IR converter/adapter are you using?



I have the IR device -turns out it _was_ too far back in the cabinet (needed a more direct line of site). All is OK. Thanks all who responded.

Bill


----------



## kininn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kininn* /forum/post/21941361
> 
> 
> I have the IR device -turns out it _was_ too far back in the cabinet (needed a more direct line of site). All is OK. Thanks all who responded.
> 
> Bill



Logitech Harmony Adapter for PlayStation 3


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

Ok, I started reading through the posts.. but gosh darn there are just too many of them. Am hoping someone can help me out without the- "Yeah, its been covered, look back through the old posts.." Anyway- here's what I'm hoping to figure out-


(in case it matters, have a Harmony one, Logitech PS3 converter, Samsung PN51E530 plasma TV, Samsung HT-D6730 Blu-ray Home Theatre, PS3 and Dish VIP722 DVR, using TV2 with an IR-UHF converter)


I think I've got everything set to about where I want it except for a few things-


1) MY PS3 will turn on when commanded, but the rest of the buttons (which DO show on remote touchscreen as X,O,triangle, etc icons correctly) don't seem to work. The power toggle is about the only button that works.


2)PS3- does not turn off. the light on console blinks a few times, but doesn't turn off..


Any experience with the PS3 and how to set it best? Thank you!


3)Harmony seems to think it needs to change my channel to 73 when watching TV. Although this is the proper setting, simply ensuring the input is set to TV is sufficient, as the 73 stores in memory when using that input.


PS- THANK YOU SQUAREEYES FOR THE LOGOS!!!!! AWESOME!!!


Any help with the above would be great.. I am new to this software, so details would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

Also- I've currently got 2 seperate activities for watching TV,


I have watch TV

which turns on the TV and bluray/home theatre, inputs configured to watch tv with surround surround sound, volume buttons controlling the bluray/home theatre


Also have "Watch TV quietly"

which turns on just the TV, volume buttons controlling the tv


The problem is that to watch with the surround sound, the TV needs to be set to play volume from external speaker, to watch without it needs to be turned to tv speaker.


From what I understand I could set a sequence and add it activity's start, it woulf go to menu, down, right, down (4x), right, down (which would go through TV menu to turn the speaker select). The problem with this is that if the last time I watched tv I used the same activity, the speaker select would already be in the correct setting, and this would then change it to the incorrect setting.


Would my best bet be to make one of the buttons on my touchscreen(or elsewhere) do the above sequence, and add that custom button to each activity, thereby only needing to change speaker setting when necessary and only manually when needed?


-Still learning! lol Thanks for the help


----------



## mdavej

I have the same setup. You just need to also add commands to the end of the activity to put the speaker back the way it was when you leave the activity. What model TV? A discrete speaker toggle command may exist for it.


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

Ok.. was impatient and just called tech support. For anyone else having these questions


The PS3 apparently even with their converter, buttons only work until you select your user, then they wont work again until you are in a dvd. Anything inbetween, you need the controller. Not sure I would have paid 60 bucks on the converter If Id known that!! mainly only bought so I could go onto internet browser with remote... still not really possible without controller apparently


The channel thing was my fault? I guess I had set it up that way. fixed


For the speaker select- need to use sequence, and have it as additional button... realized that I need 2 sequences actually, as there are more than 5 steps (only 5 per sequence).


Cust Support seemed very helpful!


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

I like your solution better than theirs!


I have a

Samsung PN51E530 -TV

Samsung HT-D6730 -Blu/ray surround/theatre (mini disk?)

Dish VIP722 DVR -Dish Reciever

PS3 w/converter -Game console


Figured I would list all!

Have coax ran to TV input

HDMI from PS3 to mini disk,

HDMI from mini dish to TV

Optical from TV to mini disk

That's the set up!


From my understanding, there are NO "discreet" buttons for this, please advise me if I am wrong... I am a rookie at this- so if this can be done, please give the best instructions possible to make this happen. Thanks a lot!


Just to be clear- all other issues (I think) are resolved best as possible (please advise if I am wrong)


As for this issue- I have 2 additional buttons for each activity, each is a sequence. There are about 9 steps to change the speaker setting through the menu, and because there are only 5 steps per sequence, I click "speaker one", and it goes through the first 5 steps, then I cluck "speaker 2" and it goes through the rest. annoying, but beat going to device and doing it manually I guess.


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

Ok, took what you said, and played around with it a bit. There is no discreete command for this that I (or the rep) could see.. For my needs, the only activity that I don't want to use external speakers for it the "watch tv quietly" one, so I am keeping the tv in the external speaker setting by default if you want to say.. then for that activity, and only that activity, I added those steps to change it to tv speakers on start up of activity, and also set the steps to change back to external speakers when activity ends. Thanks for the advice.. let me know if this is what you meant or have even better plan! Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Correct, there is no discrete speaker command for samsung (some sonys have one).


I see no reason for sequences in this case. You can add unlimited steps to the start/end of activities (run wizard again and answer "I want to add more control", then you can add your 9 steps to the start to toggle speakers off and another 9 to the end to toggle back on).


If you want a sequence anyway to have a single button that does it, you can get about 15 steps in one sequence using the raw learn trick (search this forum for details). Basically you learn about 3 commands in one raw learn, then string those learns together in your 5 step sequence, netting you a max of around 15 steps.


The far simpler solution I use on other remotes is simply a string of several vol- commands or holding vol- for a few seconds. My other remotes can do held commands in macros. I don't remember if harmony can do that or not. But that solution does require that you manually increase the TV volume later.


In any case, you already have a good solution, so may as well leave it. There is more than one way to skin a cat. After programming many different remotes for many years, I go for the simplest solutions and stick with them since that gives the most reliable results and is easiest to understand. I personally got tired of jumping through all these hoops with harmony a few years ago and went back to full featured remotes that can actually do unlimited macros, which is pretty much any remote except harmony.


----------



## grrrrrreatremote

" You can add unlimited steps to the start/end of activities (run wizard again and answer "I want to add more control", then you can add your 9 steps to the start to toggle speakers off and another 9 to the end to toggle back on)."


This is how I have it set now, and found that I only need this for the "watch tv quietly" activity, as the rest will all use the surround/external.. I think this works best for me, thanks for that!! as per cust support, I would have been clicking two seperate additional buttons w/sequences each time I changed activity and it was set incorrectly for what I was doing. This should work quite well! Thanks for the prompt and helpful response.


Have had it for about a week, and have spent more time tinkering with the remote then watching tv it seems.. but the remote seems to be just about how I want it, so soon will be able to enjoy my new home theater! (and wont have to listen to boss complain when she tries to use 4 remotes and Im not home) She seems to understand and like this one quite well.. and am finally at the "teach her what I've learned" stage. Should be a breeze. Am sure you will see future questions. Thanks again.


----------



## larkowski1

I recently upgraded to the one from a 550 that was dying. My one seems much slower to respond than my 550. My annoyance comes in when I'm fast forwarding on the DVR. When I get past the commercials and hit play, it hesitates and I have to rewind because I missed a few seconds. I never had this problem with my 550. Does anyone else notice this? Would I be happier with a 700 or something or are they all the same?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larkowski1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded to the one from a 550 that was dying. My one seems much slower to respond than my 550. My annoyance comes in when I'm fast forwarding on the DVR. When I get past the commercials and hit play, it hesitates and I have to rewind because I missed a few seconds. I never had this problem with my 550. Does anyone else notice this? Would I be happier with a 700 or something or are they all the same?



Give it a week & you will get used to it. Retrain your brain.


----------



## oman321

larkowski1,


You could try to trouble shoot the DVR and then select the "Digital Set Top Box is responding too slowly" option. Check that setting and see much you can reduce it. In my settings I have the DVR set to O ms.


----------



## mdavej

My guess is you has DirecTV. All their DVRs have slowed down recently. I bet the DirecTV remote behaves the same way.


----------



## larkowski1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman321* /forum/post/21966341
> 
> 
> larkowski1,
> 
> 
> You could try to trouble shoot the DVR and then select the "Digital Set Top Box is responding too slowly" option. Check that setting and see much you can reduce it. In my settings I have the DVR set to O ms.



Actually that seems to have helped some. I knew about that setting as I had to do that with my TV and my 550, but for some reason I wasn't thinking about it in this context since it wasn't repeated button presses.


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larkowski1* /forum/post/21965031
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded to the one from a 550 that was dying. My one seems much slower to respond than my 550. My annoyance comes in when I'm fast forwarding on the DVR. When I get past the commercials and hit play, it hesitates and I have to rewind because I missed a few seconds. I never had this problem with my 550. Does anyone else notice this? Would I be happier with a 700 or something or are they all the same?



Could it be related to a speed setting? You could try changing the delays in the programming software. That helped mine work faster.


----------



## slennon

Trouble when I switch inputs. When I go from watch a movie or play a game to play ipod I want my PS3 and Epson 8350 to turn off and my Denon AVR 791 to switch to ipod input. The denon switches, ipod works and PS3 goes off but proj stays on. It will go off if I hit help 3-4 times. In my ipod activity I have it set up that all unsed other devices should automatically turn off when I start the ipod activity. I am guessing the problem has something to do with the epson having a power toggle and not discrete on/off buttons. Any ideas?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slennon* /forum/post/21974054
> 
> 
> Trouble when I switch inputs. When I go from watch a movie or play a game to play ipod I want my PS3 and Epson 8350 to turn off and my Denon AVR 791 to switch to ipod input. The denon switches, ipod works and PS3 goes off but proj stays on. It will go off if I hit help 3-4 times. In my ipod activity I have it set up that all unsed other devices should automatically turn off when I start the ipod activity. I am guessing the problem has something to do with the epson having a power toggle and not discrete on/off buttons. Any ideas?



Do you ever have a problem with the projector not turning off when you power off from watch a movie or play a game, or starting one of these activities? If yes, this would be a common problem to switching activities.


It could be that the ir signal is missed by the projector. You could try going into the software and using the Troubleshoot facility.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slennon* /forum/post/21974054
> 
> 
> Trouble when I switch inputs. When I go from watch a movie or play a game to play ipod I want my PS3 and Epson 8350 to turn off and my Denon AVR 791 to switch to ipod input. The denon switches, ipod works and PS3 goes off but proj stays on. It will go off if I hit help 3-4 times. In my ipod activity I have it set up that all unsed other devices should automatically turn off when I start the ipod activity. I am guessing the problem has something to do with the epson having a power toggle and not discrete on/off buttons. Any ideas?



Hmmm... I thought most Epson's used discrete commands for on/off or you may have the option available in the command list.


Also does the 8350 require a double press to turn off? Often with projectors the first time you press off it will ask to confirm and then a second press will actually shut it off. You can program the Harmony to do that automatically. Alternatively, you may be able to turn off the double press requirement in the menu.


I have an older Epson projector and it has discrete on/off as well as the ability to shut off the power off confirmation in the menu.


Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## TatorTot

Anybody here has a mitsubshi dlp tv , I can't get the remote to change inputs


It's a 60c10


----------



## Jonnyb99

Searched a couple of threads, but was wondering if anyone has had any issues with the touch screen failing. The buttons on my 880 have failed and I would like to replace it with a ONE. However, I'm a little hesitant to spend money on another Harmony remote (even though I love their user friendliness).


Thoughts?


----------



## bernie33

We've had our One almost since they came out. No problems at all. We also have an 880. If our 880 fails I'll buy another One to replace it.


----------



## mdavej

Jonny, how many devices do you have? You may not need a One.


----------



## Jonnyb99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21981400
> 
> 
> Jonny, how many devices do you have? You may not need a One.



You're right, I only use my TV, HD-DVR, AV Receiver, and PS3 on a regular basis. Do you think I can get by with the 650 or the 700?


I was just thinking the ONE because it looks very similar to the 880 and I like the rechargable base. Logitech gave me a 50% off coupon for any remote on their website, so I can get it for $100.


----------



## larkowski1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonnyb99* /forum/post/21981430
> 
> 
> You're right, I only use my TV, HD-DVR, AV Receiver, and PS3 on a regular basis. Do you think I can get by with the 650 or the 700?
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the ONE because it looks very similar to the 880 and I like the rechargable base. Logitech gave me a 50% off coupon for any remote on their website, so I can get it for $100.



I bought a one to replace a dying 550 and I kind of wish I hadn't. The 700 has the color buttons. My problem was that some sites claimed the 700 only controls 6 devices, but it controls 8. I wish I had done my research better ahead of time (I usually do). I also like the 700's matte finish.


That said, the one has been flawless so far.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/21980826
> 
> 
> Anybody here has a mitsubshi dlp tv , I can't get the remote to change inputs
> 
> 
> It's a 60c10



I had the same issue. Support can take you to a menu of green "input" icons on the screen. It will probably have to be 2nd level support, the 1st level will try to do a half-ass workaround. Don't settle for it. DLP's sometimes switch inputs slower than other technologies. Also, you may need to do the same for a cold start when the display takes much longer to power up. It's not complex if the rep knows what they're doing, best support I ever opted to pay for(I was out of warranty).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonnyb99* /forum/post/21981430
> 
> 
> You're right, I only use my TV, HD-DVR, AV Receiver, and PS3 on a regular basis. Do you think I can get by with the 650 or the 700?
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the ONE because it looks very similar to the 880 and I like the rechargable base. Logitech gave me a 50% off coupon for any remote on their website, so I can get it for $100.



Like larkowski, I prefer having colored buttons that the One lacks. It has no base, but you only need to recharge it about every 6 weeks. If you use sequences, then use the 7.7 software with it instead of myharmony.com, but that limits you to 6 devices versus 8. But go for the One if you like it better.


----------



## Jonnyb99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21982535
> 
> 
> Like larkowski, I prefer having colored buttons that the One lacks. It has no base, but you only need to recharge it about every 6 weeks. If you use sequences, then use the 7.7 software with it instead of myharmony.com, but that limits you to 6 devices versus 8. But go for the One if you like it better.



Just so I'm clear, how many activities can you program into the 700? I would like to use macros for the following:


Watch TV (OTA)

Watch TV (D*)

Watch movie (via PS3)

Listen to CD (via PS3)

Listen to radio (A/V receiver)


Thanks to all for your advice!


----------



## larkowski1

Logitech's website says 6, the box says 8 (noticed that in Best Buy after already purchasing the one). The previous poster seems to have indicated that it depends on how you are programming it (installed software vs myharmony.com). I've always used the installed software (which is really just a web frontend anyway). That seems weird. I would contact Logitech and ask them for sure.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonnyb99* /forum/post/21983677
> 
> 
> Just so I'm clear, how many activities can you program into the 700? I would like to use macros for the following:
> 
> 
> Watch TV (OTA)
> 
> Watch TV (D*)
> 
> Watch movie (via PS3)
> 
> Listen to CD (via PS3)
> 
> Listen to radio (A/V receiver)
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your advice!



Practically unlimited (possibly 256) activities just like all harmonys (except the 200 and 300). Only functional difference between the 700 and the One is the total number of devices (see below). I used to have close to 30 activities on mine. I also had 12 devices on my 700, but that's another story.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larkowski1* /forum/post/21983719
> 
> 
> Logitech's website says 6, the box says 8 (noticed that in Best Buy after already purchasing the one). The previous poster seems to have indicated that it depends on how you are programming it (installed software vs myharmony.com). I've always used the installed software (which is really just a web frontend anyway). That seems weird. I would contact Logitech and ask them for sure.



It's weird but true. The old 7.7 software limits you to 6 on a 700. Myharmony gives you 8, but takes away a lot of functionality. So it's kind of a lose-lose situation. The only way I can explain it is possibly lazy developers. I would never recommend the Myharmony.com config method to anyone.


----------



## jcalabria

This might influence some decisions... Logitech currently has factory refurb Ones for $100 + free shipping.

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/7363...ntent=My+Yahoo


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might influence some decisions... Logitech currently has factory refurb Ones for $100 + free shipping.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/7363...ntent=My+Yahoo



Thanks. My son's birthday is coming up so this will be perfect. He just bought himself a 50" plasma, Pioneer receiver and a new XBOX in the last few months. Time for the One.


----------



## Jonnyb99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Practically unlimited (possibly 256) activities just like all harmonys (except the 200 and 300). Only functional difference between the 700 and the One is the total number of devices (see below). I used to have close to 30 activities on mine. I also had 12 devices on my 700, but that's another story.
> 
> It's weird but true. The old 7.7 software limits you to 6 on a 700. Myharmony gives you 8, but takes away a lot of functionality. So it's kind of a lose-lose situation. The only way I can explain it is possibly lazy developers. I would never recommend the Myharmony.com config method to anyone.



My thanks to all for the advice. I think the 700 will fit my needs perfectly; just ordered it this morning!


----------



## mdavej

BTW, the 700 is $80 at BB this week.


----------



## Jonnyb99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, the 700 is $80 at BB this week.



Logitech gave me a 50% off coupon for any remote on their website, so I got it for $59.99!


----------



## boe

I heard a few months ago Logitech was coming out with something to replace the Harmony One this year (I think it was on engadget). Has there been any new info about that?


----------



## castaban

I had an old 670, screen has died. Thx Logitech, they gave me %50 off, so I bought a Harmony One. Now my battery lasts only two days (well I never made it die, but after one day screen shows halfway point) and the range is horrible. I cannot control some of devices unless I aim at them with laser point accuracy. I did not experience this behavior with the original remotes and I tried 670 (which still works apart from the screen issue), it does not have that issue either.


Do people have same issues, or do I have a lemon and should I get it exchanged? Will 700 be better (as far as range is concerned)


When I moved from 670 to One, when I clicked on Replace Remote, I lost all my custom buttons. Will it be same way if I do a harmony One to Harmony One exchange?


Thx for your help


----------



## rich3fan

The range on my One is also horrible, and when people say to just increase the amount of command repeats, that's not going to improve the signal strength. I could point my 880 at a wall and components would still respond.


I don't think it's just yours.


I'm hoping there will soon be a universal remote for android phones (if there isn't one already that's in line with Logitech's remotes from a pricing and functionality standpoint) and when that day comes, off goes the One to eBay.


BTW, when I moved from my 880 to my One, I lost all of my XM station presets, and I could no longer set my own background image.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *castaban* /forum/post/21998760
> 
> 
> I had an old 670, screen has died. Thx Logitech, they gave me %50 off, so I bought a Harmony One. Now my battery lasts only two days (well I never made it die, but after one day screen shows halfway point) and the range is horrible. I cannot control some of devices unless I aim at them with laser point accuracy. I did not experience this behavior with the original remotes and I tried 670 (which still works apart from the screen issue), it does not have that issue either.
> 
> 
> Do people have same issues, or do I have a lemon and should I get it exchanged? Will 700 be better (as far as range is concerned)
> 
> 
> When I moved from 670 to One, when I clicked on Replace Remote, I lost all my custom buttons. Will it be same way if I do a harmony One to Harmony One exchange?
> 
> 
> Thx for your help





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21998984
> 
> 
> The range on my One is also horrible, and when people say to just increase the amount of command repeats, that's not going to improve the signal strength. I could point my 880 at a wall and components would still respond.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just yours.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping there will soon be a universal remote for android phones (if there isn't one already that's in line with Logitech's remotes from a pricing and functionality standpoint) and when that day comes, off goes the One to eBay.
> 
> 
> BTW, when I moved from my 880 to my One, I lost all of my XM station presets, and I could no longer set my own background image.



My first One from years ago acted like you are describing, so I exchanged it and got a good one. It's not as good as my 880 was, but it's very close. I can bounce signals off the walls.


I would get an exchange if possible.


----------



## TatorTot

The packaging of the harmony one on this video looks diff than the one i bought last summer at bestbuy


Mine was white & green and a lot bigger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUpdFJz66c 


Did they update the remote ? Hardware ?


----------



## David Susilo

I haven't followed this thread for quite a while. Is there a new functionality to add self-made icons? (Other than the TV stations)


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/22039208
> 
> 
> I haven't followed this thread for quite a while. Is there a new functionality to add self-made icons? (Other than the TV stations)



unfortunately no.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I sold one of my two Harmony One remotes on eBay and have replaced it with a Harmony 900. The upgrade doesn't amount to anything for me but I wanted a new toy. I lost $70 on my One based on the price I paid for the One, ignoring the 900 price, so even if I thought the 900 was a big improvement, I wouldn't repace the second one. Right now with three systems in the house, one has a Harmony 880, one has a One, and the Home Theater uses a 900. My back up is the Harmony 650, the best value of any of them in my opinion. I will say the battery for the 880/One/900 is pretty remarkable, even though I have purchased back up batteries, none have ever gone bad after over three years on two of them. Admittedly with only two humans living in the house and only one of the two able to operate the various systems, nothing is worked very hard but I thought lithium ion batteries would die after a couple of years.


----------



## MooN77

Maybe you guys can help me out with an issue...


I've got two Activities set up. One to watch TV and the other to play PS3. When I'm watching TV and hit the "off" button, it turns everything off. However, it turns the PS3 on!


Can the remote be programmed so that the "off" button does not power on the PS3? I've looked at all the options and can not figure it out.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## B&W_Elit3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MooN77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys can help me out with an issue...
> 
> 
> I've got two Activities set up. One to watch TV and the other to play PS3. When I'm watching TV and hit the "off" button, it turns everything off. However, it turns the PS3 on!
> 
> 
> Can the remote be programmed so that the "off" button does not power on the PS3? I've looked at all the options and can not figure it out.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



When the remote turns off the PS3 it takes longer to do so than it does for most other devices. If you've ever manually turned off the PS3 with the game controller I'm sure you've noticed the multiple steps you have to go through, the harmony has to do this as well. When you press the 'all off' button look at the top right of the screen for a symbol that resembles a wifi signal bar, these appears when the remote is "thinking". Make sure the remote has line of sight to the PS3 transmitter until this icon goes away.


----------



## MooN77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W_Elit3* /forum/post/22045581
> 
> 
> When the remote turns off the PS3 it takes longer to do so than it does for most other devices. If you've ever manually turned off the PS3 with the game controller I'm sure you've noticed the multiple steps you have to go through, the harmony has to do this as well. When you press the 'all off' button look at the top right of the screen for a symbol that resembles a wifi signal bar, these appears when the remote is "thinking". Make sure the remote has line of sight to the PS3 transmitter until this icon goes away.



Oh I think you misunderstood... I'm not trying to turn off the PS3, I'm trying to keep it from turning ON when I hit the "all off" button.


When I hit the "all off" button when the PS3 is not on, it will power it up. It's just annoying when I have to hang around for the PS3 to fully boot up so that I can walk up there and shut it down.




EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out. I didn't realize Logitech had programmed a PowerOff button into the adapter.


----------



## cjre1

Guys,


I really like this remote, but have an issue. How do I program only Nextflix to turn on and turn on the TV and speaker bar at the same time. When I hit the nextflix button on my Sharp remote it works. Baiscally, I would like to hit nexflix on my Harmony One remote to turn on TV to nextflix and power up my speaker bar. Also, how do you change the location of your devices on your remote. I want to move them around but cant. Thanks.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Could you create a "Netflix" activity? Sounds like you are within another activity.


----------



## Olbi

@cjre1: As NickTheGreat said you should create a "Watch Netflix" activity. The One and the other Harmony remotes are activity-based, not device-based remotes.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22056171
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I really like this remote, but have an issue. How do I program only Nextflix to turn on and turn on the TV and speaker bar at the same time. When I hit the nextflix button on my Sharp remote it works. Baiscally, I would like to hit nexflix on my Harmony One remote to turn on TV to nextflix and power up my speaker bar. Also, how do you change the location of your devices on your remote. I want to move them around but cant. Thanks.



Agree with the others on setting up the Netflix activity.


Regarding the reordering of devices... you can't. They actually change dynamically according to your current activity, with devices used in that activity always listed at the top. There really should not be any great need to worry about it as you should (almost) never need to be in device mode. Any command you find yourself regularly needing to access in device mode should be added to the activity.


----------



## cjre1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/22056210
> 
> 
> Could you create a "Netflix" activity? Sounds like you are within another activity.



I guess I said it wrong. There is no Netflix activity, but I create a utility activity to try to turn on the TV, sound bar and go to neflix app on my Sharp Aquos TV. Can we do that?


----------



## cjre1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olbi* /forum/post/22056311
> 
> 
> @cjre1: As NickTheGreat said you should create a "Watch Netflix" activity. The One and the other Harmony remotes are activity-based, not device-based remotes.



How can I create a "Watch Netflix" activity on my remote? I got it close, but not good enough becasue I then need to go into the device itself and select nexflix.

I dont see anything that state "Watch Nexflix" or even Nexflix at all.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22056681
> 
> 
> How can I create a "Watch Netflix" activity on my remote? I got it close, but not good enough becasue I then need to go into the device itself and select nexflix.
> 
> I dont see anything that state "Watch Nexflix" or even Nexflix at all.



Do not use a utility activity... for a TV based app I would set up another "watch TV" activity (you can rename it anything you want).


The activity setup details depend on how you enter the Netflix app on the TV. Is it a single button that provides direct access to Netflix (that would be best case scenario) or do you have to negotiate a series of menus to get there?


----------



## cjre1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/22056885
> 
> 
> Do not use a utility activity... for a TV based app I would set up another "watch TV" activity (you can rename it anything you want).
> 
> 
> The activity setup details depend on how you enter the Netflix app on the TV. Is it a single button that provides direct access to Netflix (that would be best case scenario) or do you have to negotiate a series of menus to get there?



Thank you. I appreciate your help. I will delete the utlilty activity tonight.

On my Sharp remote it is a single button that states Netflix. When the TV is on, I hit this button and it goes right into my nexflix account.


How can I get the Harmony One remote do this? Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22057074
> 
> 
> Thank you. I appreciate your help. I will delete the utlilty activity tonight.
> 
> On my Sharp remote it is a single button that states Netflix. When the TV is on, I hit this button and it goes right into my nexflix account.
> 
> 
> How can I get the Harmony One remote do this? Thanks.



IMO, the best way would be to add Netflix as an input by editing the input list for the TV in its device setup (Device/Settings/Adjust Inputs). Then when you set up your new Watch TV (Netflix) activity, just answer select Netflix when asked what input the TV should be on. If that does not work with your TV for some reason, then the second choice would be to set up the activity to use any other input, then add the the Netflix command to the activity startup list (Activity/Settings/Review Settings/Add more control/several Saves & OKs/Custom Actions/Add when activity starts). All of the above assumes you are using the "real" Harmony software 7.7, not the worthless MyHarmony website.


----------



## cjre1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/22057514
> 
> 
> IMO, the best way would be to add Netflix as an input by editing the input list for the TV in its device setup (Device/Settings/Adjust Inputs). Then when you set up your new Watch TV (Netflix) activity, just answer select Netflix when asked what input the TV should be on. If that does not work with your TV for some reason, then the second choice would be to set up the activity to use any other input, then add the the Netflix command to the activity startup list (Activity/Settings/Review Settings/Add more control/several Saves & OKs/Custom Actions/Add when activity starts). All of the above assumes you are using the "real" Harmony software 7.7, not the worthless MyHarmony website.



Thank you. I will try this tonight when I get home. I hope it works. Looks like it will. I am using the CD, upgraded version software. 7.7, I never use the website. I also updated the remotes firmware so I am set in that area.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22059539
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will try this tonight when I get home. I hope it works. Looks like it will. I am using the CD, upgraded version software. 7.7, I never use the website. I also updated the remotes firmware so I am set in that area.




One thing I neglected mention last night is that my suggestion to add Netflix as an input will only work if your input setup is configured for Method 2 (Discrete input selection), which it should be anyway as long as your TV supports discrete input commands. If its configured for one of the methods that cycles through inputs, it will not work because your TV won't cycle through the extra pseudo-input.


If you can't use Method 2, then you will have to use my second suggestion. The net result should be the same but the first suggestion is just a little cleaner.


----------



## Reshired

I set up a "watch Apple TV" Activity and the remote does not control the AV reciever only in this activity. I just want it to control the volume/mute on the hard keys when this activity is on. The remote also does not control the Apple TV. Do I need to just teach the remote the individual IR commands?

Thanks in advance for any help in this area.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reshired* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set up a "watch Apple TV" Activity and the remote does not control the AV reciever only in this activity. I just want it to control the volume/mute on the hard keys when this activity is on. The remote also does not control the Apple TV. Do I need to just teach the remote the individual IR commands?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help in this area.



If you go into the settings of this activity in the software and choose the customize buttons option. Then you can tell it to have the hardware buttons control the volume on the receiver. You can also tell it to control functions of he Apple TV with the other buttons.


----------



## Mighty Hd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/22039164
> 
> 
> The packaging of the harmony one on this video looks diff than the one i bought last summer at bestbuy
> 
> 
> Mine was white & green and a lot bigger
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUpdFJz66c
> 
> 
> Did they update the remote ? Hardware ?



The remote is different. I bought a 2012 model and directly compared it to my 2009 model. The screen resolution on the 2009 model is significantly more sharp and clear than the 2012 model. The new model screen appears to be 'fuzzy'.

Maybe I got a bad one?


----------



## T_Bro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is you has DirecTV. All their DVRs have slowed down recently. I bet the DirecTV remote behaves the same way.



This is a known issue with Direct TV DVR's. It's not a problem with the remote. D* has informed me they are working on an update to fix the problem. But it seems like it is taking months to get the fix out.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T_Bro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This is a known issue with Direct TV DVR's. It's not a problem with the remote. D* has informed me they are working on an update to fix the problem. But it seems like it is taking months to get the fix out.



Problem is they've been working on a fix for 5 years. It's never going to happen.


----------



## gbeenie

Another option on the Netflix thing would be to learn the command from the dedicated Netflix button on the Sharp remote into the One (assuming there isn't one there; check carefully in the Harmony software). Then, you can insert that command into virtually any activity; you can even set it to delay itself so your TV has time to power up.


----------



## Derpy1

Hello guys,


I have a question, is there any possibility to get the Harmony One go back to the Activities Screen (The main screen) when you put it on the Charging dock?


I usually set a sleep timer on the TV, so, when I wake up, the Harmony One is out of sync with the TV, and still thinks the TV is On. I have to trick the Harmony pointing the device in a place out of range, and press the Off button on it, that way it gets in sync again.


Regards


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derpy1* /forum/post/22071786
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I have a question, is there any possibility to get the Harmony One go back to the Activities Screen (The main screen) when you put it on the Charging dock?
> 
> 
> I usually set a sleep timer on the TV, so, when I wake up, the Harmony One is out of sync with the TV, and still thinks the TV is On. I have to trick the Harmony pointing the device in a place out of range, and press the Off button on it, that way it gets in sync again.
> 
> 
> Regards



No. But to get it back in sync in a situation like that, I would just hold my hand over the front of the remote and press the OFF switch.


----------



## Derpy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach* /forum/post/22071809
> 
> 
> No. But to get it back in sync in a situation like that, I would just hold my hand over the front of the remote and press the OFF switch.



Thanks for answering. Well, yes, that's what I usually try to do, that or put the controller under the sheets.


Hope they release something to allow you to select whether you want it to stay as it was or go to main screen when placed on the dock.


----------



## mdavej

That will never happen. The One is very near the end of its life, and the 7.7 software has been replaced with myharmony in the One+.


----------



## T_Bro

I just set up my new Harmony One yesterday. Overall I'm very happy with set up. I have a few small bugs I'm trying to fix.


I've got a Direct TV DVR, Yamaha AVR RX-V671 and a Samsung 55" 7000. When I press the activity button to watch TV everything works fine for a few seconds, but then the Yamaha decides to switch on its own from the HDMI input to AV4. If I press help on Harmony it fixes the problem, but I have to do this each time I select activity to watch TV. I have the TV and AVR HDMI running through the ARC, would this cause this issue? I also have this same issue when choosing DVD activity.


Other bug is with the Yamaha AVR. When I select the power off button on the Harmony, everything turns off, but after a second the Yamaha turns itself on again.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T_Bro* /forum/post/22072972
> 
> 
> I just set up my new Harmony One yesterday. Overall I'm very happy with set up. I have a few small bugs I'm trying to fix.
> 
> 
> I've got a Direct TV DVR, Yamaha AVR RX-V671 and a Samsung 55" 7000. When I press the activity button to watch TV everything works fine for a few seconds, but then the Yamaha decides to switch on its own from the HDMI input to AV4. If I press help on Harmony it fixes the problem, but I have to do this each time I select activity to watch TV. I have the TV and AVR HDMI running through the ARC, would this cause this issue? I also have this same issue when choosing DVD activity.
> 
> 
> Other bug is with the Yamaha AVR. When I select the power off button on the Harmony, everything turns off, but after a second the Yamaha turns itself on again.



It's the ARC. I have a Yamaha A2000 and a Samsung A750. Samsung and Yamaha do NOT play nice together with ARC. The Samsung is setting the Yamaha to AV4. It is the default input for a TV (factory set at Yamaha). There is no reason for the ARC if you are using a One.


----------



## T_Bro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ARC. I have a Yamaha A2000 and a Samsung A750. Samsung and Yamaha do NOT play nice together with ARC. The Samsung is setting the Yamaha to AV4. It is the default input for a TV (factory set at Yamaha). There is no reason for the ARC if you are using a One.



Thanks! I thought about this and moved the HDMI connection from the Yamaha to the none ARC HDMI connection on the Samsung. This should have removed ARC from the issue. It didn't, the Yamaha still switches itself to the AV4.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T_Bro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought about this and moved the HDMI connection from the Yamaha to the none ARC HDMI connection on the Samsung. This should have removed ARC from the issue. It didn't, the Yamaha still switches itself to the AV4.



Make sure CEC is turned off on all devices.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derpy1* /forum/post/22071786
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I have a question, is there any possibility to get the Harmony One go back to the Activities Screen (The main screen) when you put it on the Charging dock?
> 
> 
> I usually set a sleep timer on the TV, so, when I wake up, the Harmony One is out of sync with the TV, and still thinks the TV is On. I have to trick the Harmony pointing the device in a place out of range, and press the Off button on it, that way it gets in sync again.
> 
> 
> Regards



I do not see that ever being a feature of this family of remotes. The whole premise of being "activity based" seems to work against your request.


You could open a request with Logitech to see what they say.....


----------



## T_Bro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/22074752
> 
> 
> Make sure CEC is turned off on all devices.



Thanks again. I turned off the CEC on the Samsung and lost the audio signal completely from the Yamaha. Could only get it working by turning the CEC back on. I'm sure the CEC is causing most of the problem, I'll troubleshoot more tomorrow.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T_Bro* /forum/post/22074823
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I turned off the CEC on the Samsung and lost the audio signal completely from the Yamaha. Could only get it working by turning the CEC back on. I'm sure the CEC is causing most of the problem, I'll troubleshoot more tomorrow.



It's almost guaranteed that the CEC is the cause of the "ghost in the machine" switching and power behaviors.


As far as the "no audio" issue... one of two things is likely happening: Either the Samsung does not output audio on the ARC if CEC is not turned on (I have a new Samsung TV w/ ARC but cannot test because my AVR does not accept ARC)... or the the CEC was triggering the correct audio input assignments that you have not duplicated in a manual configuration of the receiver.


----------



## T_Bro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/22075318
> 
> 
> It's almost guaranteed that the CEC is the cause of the "ghost in the machine" switching and power behaviors.
> 
> 
> As far as the "no audio" issue... one of two things is likely happening: Either the Samsung does not output audio on the ARC if CEC is not turned on (I have a new Samsung TV w/ ARC but cannot test because my AVR does not accept ARC)... or the the CEC was triggering the correct audio input assignments that you have not duplicated in a manual configuration of the receiver.



When I have time today, I will test various connections and settings to work the CEC bug out.


I'm also discovering as I use the Harmony One there are other little bugs I need to correct. I will say most of the ones I fixed yesterday are easily fixed with the software.


----------



## T_Bro

I turned off CEC on the Samsung 7000 and HDMI Control on the Yamaha AVR and it resolved all my issues. Thanks again.


----------



## gbeenie

Yeah, it appears that CEC has to be on to use ARC, which sucks if CEC is giving you power-switching fits.


----------



## mdavej

Some devices have settings to limit what CEC does. My TV and disc player have the option to not power on/off other devices or send input commands. However, I find it most useful to leave all of that on. It makes my activity macros much simpler and faster. You just have to put a little more thought into what commands need to be included. Before CEC, my Watch Blu-ray activity had to power on the tv, player, avr, and select the correct tv and avr inputs. Now all it has to do is power on the player, and CEC does the rest automatically. Such simple activity macros can be hard to program on harmony, but it can be done with a few tricks.


----------



## cjre1

This remote, actually all the Harmony remotes have such a delay when turning the devices on. Turning things off is a second, but on, it takes over 30 seconds. What is the deal with that? I only have two or three things turning on at the same time. So much of a delay. Does anyone know how to make it faster? or is it even possible? Thanks.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22077062
> 
> 
> This remote, actually all the Harmony remotes have such a delay when turning the devices on. Turning things off is a second, but on, it takes over 30 seconds. What is the deal with that? I only have two or three things turning on at the same time. So much of a delay. Does anyone know how to make it faster? or is it even possible? Thanks.



You can adjust the delays and repeats and such in the remote setup, can't you? I am not in front of a computer with the software, but there is a way to do that. And it's not in an activity.


----------



## mdavej

Delays are totally up to you. For each device, go to More Options, Adjust Delays. The changes are then applied to all related activities. However, I've found that the default delays are usually correct. So if you reduce them too much, your input commands may start failing. But I agree that 30 seconds sounds excessive, unless you have a projector. If you think it's incorrect, do your own tests and see how long it really takes your devices to respond to commands after a cold start, and enter those delays in the software, plus maybe an extra half second for good measure.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/22077062
> 
> 
> This remote, actually all the Harmony remotes have such a delay when turning the devices on. Turning things off is a second, but on, it takes over 30 seconds. What is the deal with that? I only have two or three things turning on at the same time. So much of a delay. Does anyone know how to make it faster? or is it even possible? Thanks.



As mdavej pointed out, you have control of those delays... however, the controlling factor as to what those delays need to be are your devices, not the remote. The remote has to sit there just waiting for your worst case device to complete its internal power-on sequence and is ready to accept any additional commands before it can finish sending any additional commands to it. Digital display devices usually require the longest delay before they are ready to accept additional commands... 11-15 seconds is typical for most TV's... projectors can be much longer.


----------



## cjre1

Thank you everyone. This will work. I will play with the settings a little. Cold boot is longer than a warm boot that is for sure. I will see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjre1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This remote, actually all the Harmony remotes have such a delay when turning the devices on. Turning things off is a second, but on, it takes over 30 seconds. What is the deal with that? I only have two or three things turning on at the same time. So much of a delay. Does anyone know how to make it faster? or is it even possible? Thanks.



HDMI devices need to turn on in a particular order in the chain, thus the delay.


----------



## freeyayo50

How do you stop an Activity from choosing a source for a device? I just want it to turn on my TV and not try to select a source. Same goes for my Popcorn Hour.


----------



## djsmvp

This remote is frustrating the hell out of me, after almost 2 full days of trying to set this up I am thinking about returning it.


Problems I am having:
About 50% of the time I press an activity it won't even respond (all devices stay off)
It's not "learning." If I go through the help assistant and solve a problem, isn't it supposed to record that? I repeatedly have to fix the same problem.
No matter what I do, I can't seem to have an activty that gets to "Services" on my WD TV Live. I've entered all inputs/channels and it always goes to the wrong one.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## oktoberrust11

FYI, Best Buy has the Harmony One as it's Deal of the Day, $139.99 w/ free shipping:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitech...1411&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djsmvp* /forum/post/22078698
> 
> 
> This remote is frustrating the hell out of me, after almost 2 full days of trying to set this up I am thinking about returning it.
> 
> 
> Problems I am having:
> About 50% of the time I press an activity it won't even respond (all devices stay off)
> It's not "learning." If I go through the help assistant and solve a problem, isn't it supposed to record that? I repeatedly have to fix the same problem.
> No matter what I do, I can't seem to have an activty that gets to "Services" on my WD TV Live. I've entered all inputs/channels and it always goes to the wrong one.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



Harmony does learn some things, but not necessarily the things you want it to. If you run an activity twice in a row, it won't do anything because it remembers it already ran. The only way to repeat is to use help or press the power button. If the activity doesn't work the first time, then you have bad aim, the wrong delays, or interference of some kind.


It doesn't remember anything from a help session. Help only re-sends a few commands and doesn't affect the programming of the activity macro at all. It's up to you to determine any fundamental problems and fix them (delays, wrong commands, etc.).


Getting the correct delays should fix your Services activity. Do all the steps manually and note the time required between steps. Then in your TV and WD devices make sure the power on and inter-key/inter-device delays match what works manually.


I don't know if the WD responds to HDMI CEC, but it's a possibility that could be overriding some of your steps.


If you're used to a remote where you write all the macros yourself, then harmony can be frustrating because of the way it automatically builds them. Sometimes you have to program around the automatic steps by adding a few of your own.


----------



## cjre1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/22078196
> 
> 
> HDMI devices need to turn on in a particular order in the chain, thus the delay.



Thanks. It worked well.


----------



## The Sandman

I'm looking to get one of these. Amazon currently has it for $140, is that a good price?


----------



## mdavej

Yes.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get one of these. Amazon currently has it for $140, is that a good price?



Yes, for new it is very good. I just picked up a refurbished one from Logitech for $99. Don't know if the deal is still there though. Looked brand new.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mighty Hd* /forum/post/22065852
> 
> 
> The remote is different. I bought a 2012 model and directly compared it to my 2009 model. The screen resolution on the 2009 model is significantly more sharp and clear than the 2012 model. The new model screen appears to be 'fuzzy'.
> 
> Maybe I got a bad one?



Unfortunately, I have to agree with this. My original One (2008 purchase) had a gorgeous display... very clean with rich colors. It also would last 10-14 days between charges. My second One and my son's One (both purchased in 2011) have displays that kinda/sorta look OK... until you compare it to the older model. The newer model displays are much brighter but appear to be lower resolution (they almost look like an interlaced display with definite horizontal pattern/structure to the screen), slightly grainy/fuzzy with an exaggerated contrast. They also last only 3-4 days per charge (in my case, with the exact same programming and user habits).


The older and newer versions may carry the same model codes, but there certainly have been some revisions along the way that were not necessarily improvements.


----------



## Randallco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/22084264
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to agree with this. My original One (2008 purchase) had a gorgeous display... very clean with rich colors. It also would last 10-14 days between charges. My second One and my son's One (both purchased in 2011) have displays that kinda/sorta look OK... until you compare it to the older model. The newer model displays are much brighter but appear to be lower resolution (they almost look like an interlaced display with definite horizontal pattern/structure to the screen), slightly grainy/fuzzy with an exaggerated contrast. They also last only 3-4 days per charge (in my case, with the exact same programming and user habits).
> 
> 
> The older and newer versions may carry the same model codes, but there certainly have been some revisions along the way that were not necessarily improvements.



I have exactly the same experience - Harmony One 2009 model has much nicer display than 2012 model...and I also had a feeling that it has some sort of "interlaced" display showing some horizontal pattern...whenever I look at it, I "see" horizontal lines for couple of hundreds of milliseconds especially on nice custom buttons...then my eyes adjust. Very weird, I don't get that with older Harmony One.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hi all:


Just bought a Sony BDP 580 blu ray player on the cheap for SACD playback. I also already own a 400 disc Sony blu ray changer CDX-960.


It's nice because the changer "device" will pretty much perfectly control the new player.


It's also terrible because the changer device will also perfectly control the changer, simultaneously with the 580, lol.


I haven't yet created a specific device or activity for the 580, so perhaps this problem will take care of itself, but if indeed the two DO end up sharing IR commands, is there a work around? This is not going to work.


Sorry, I've never encountered this before. I'll keep searching the thread too.


EDIT: I've read that I may have "re-assign addresses" with both devices somehow. Sound right? Geeze I hope this doesn't mean one has to "re-learn" IR commands from the newly addressed remote. GULP.


thanks,

James


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10000_50#post_22103810
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> Just bought a Sony BDP 580 blu ray player on the cheap for SACD playback. I also already own a 400 disc Sony blu ray changer CDX-960.
> 
> It's nice because the changer "device" will pretty much perfectly control the new player.
> 
> It's also terrible because the changer device will also perfectly control the changer, simultaneously with the 580, lol.
> 
> I haven't yet created a specific device or activity for the 580, so perhaps this problem will take care of itself, but if indeed the two DO end up sharing IR commands, is there a work around? This is not going to work.
> 
> Sorry, I've never encountered this before. I'll keep searching the thread too.
> 
> EDIT: I've read that I may have "re-assign addresses" with both devices somehow. Sound right? Geeze I hope this doesn't mean one has to "re-learn" IR commands from the newly addressed remote. GULP.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



If one or both of your players allows for assignment of a second or third IR code set, go ahead and change one of them to the alternate code set (if both offer the option, it is usually best to change the one with the simpler set of commands). Remember you must change both the player and its OE remote to the new code set.


If that player is not already added as a device in your Harmony setup, go ahead and add it as usual. After the device has been added, use the "Confirm IR" function to read a few commands from the OE remote control. Once Harmony realizes it has the wrong code set, it will typically offer you an alternate command set. My experience has been that the alternate code sets rarely are as complete as the standard code sets, and you likely will need to learn a few commands here and there... but it's better than learning all of the commands.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/9990#post_22103810
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> Just bought a Sony BDP 580 blu ray player on the cheap for SACD playback. I also already own a 400 disc Sony blu ray changer CDX-960.
> 
> It's nice because the changer "device" will pretty much perfectly control the new player.
> 
> It's also terrible because the changer device will also perfectly control the changer, simultaneously with the 580, lol.
> 
> I haven't yet created a specific device or activity for the 580, so perhaps this problem will take care of itself, but if indeed the two DO end up sharing IR commands, is there a work around? This is not going to work.
> 
> Sorry, I've never encountered this before. I'll keep searching the thread too.
> 
> EDIT: I've read that I may have "re-assign addresses" with both devices somehow. Sound right? Geeze I hope this doesn't mean one has to "re-learn" IR commands from the newly addressed remote. GULP.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James


You shouldn't have to do anything. Your changer appears to use the secondary address by default and can be changed if necessary. Your 580 address cannot be changed. If you do find it necessary to change addresses, confirming a few commands is usually sufficient. Failing that, you would have to learn all the commands. You just select all the ones you want to learn and do them all in a row. It goes pretty quickly.


----------



## mastermaybe

thanks guys. mdavej: what do you mean by "your changer appears to us the secondary address by default". How can you tell? Hitting "play" on the Harmony will cause both to play instantly.


perhaps I missed something.


thanks,

James


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/9990#post_22104159
> 
> 
> thanks guys. mdavej: what do you mean by "your changer appears to us the secondary address by default". How can you tell? Hitting "play" on the Harmony will cause both to play instantly.
> 
> perhaps I missed something.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James


I just looked in the manual of your CDX-960, and found instructions for assigning any of 3 possible code sets, with the 2nd one being the default. If that default code is the same as your 580, then you will have to pick another and confirm or learn.


----------



## DougReim

Hello,

I've had my One for about a year and I love it. It's worked fine until yesterday when I made some minor tweaks and it wouldn't upload. I'm running the most current software and firmware, 7.7.0 & 0.5.0 respectively. When I tried to update it woke the unit and got the info, states and control successfully but it wouldn't update. Big red letters told me that uploading to the web was NOT successful. I've tried it a bunch more times, turned off my firewall and anti virus as suggested but still no love. Other than uploading, the software seems to be behaving normally. Any ideas?

Thanks....thanks.....thanks


----------



## mdavej

If you made some changes, you have to let it finish checking all the activities or it won't upload. At some point it shows a screen listing all affected activities and gives you the option of quick check or full check. You must ok through all of those. I suspect that may be your problem. If not, you can try uploading from members.harmonyremote.com. Sometimes that gets me out of a bind.


----------



## dsskid

Best Buy has the Harmony One on sale for $49.99, today, tomorrow, Sunday & Monday, as part of their Dads & Grads special.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22111483
> 
> 
> Best Buy has the Harmony One on sale for $49.99, today, tomorrow, Sunday & Monday, as part of their Dads & Grads special.



Damn










My mom was talking about wanting to get a "universal remote" the other day. I wasn't sure she wanted to spend much on one, but $50 is do-able


----------



## oman321

Not seeing that price on their site or online or their weekly deals listing.


----------



## berg0449




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22111483
> 
> 
> Best Buy has the Harmony One on sale for $49.99, today, tomorrow, Sunday & Monday, as part of their Dads & Grads special.


If you have the price correct I would be running to the store, but I know online its $139.99. Maybe you meant the Harmony 650?


----------



## marvin83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berg0449*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22111564
> 
> 
> If you have the price correct I would be running to the store, but I know online its $139.99. Maybe you meant the Harmony 650?


 SlickDeals forum; $49 for Harmony One


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marvin83*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22111587
> 
> SlickDeals forum; $49 for Harmony One



Clicked the Slick Deals link and it still shows $139.99 ???


----------



## dsskid

They removed it. I did manage to get one earlier before they removed it, by calling customer service and ordering it through them.

Best Buy order.JPG 62k .JPG file


----------



## NickTheGreat

So was it a mistake?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22111756
> 
> 
> They removed it. I did manage to get one earlier before they removed it, by calling customer service and ordering it through them.



On a lark, I went ahead and ordered it for the $139.99 price. Then I chatted with BestBuy Customer Support and plead my case that the remote _had_ been $49.99. In chat, I was told it was a "pricing error," and it had been corrected; and there was nothing she could do. I respectfully protested. She told me to call 1-888-BESTBUY, so I did. There, I was told essentially the same thing. I, again, protested mildly, and was asked to wait while she directed me to a supervisor. She got back on the phone, and said the supervisor told her to direct me to "Corporate Offices" at 1-612-291-1000. When I called Corporate Offices, she said she couldn't modify the order, but she offered to mail me a $60 gift card. That'll just about cover the Harmony Adapter for the PS3, so I'm happy.


I already have a perfectly functioning H1, but I'm getting this one as a gift for a friend.


----------



## pbarach

Now the slick deal slid away--price showing as $199.99


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22112909
> 
> 
> Now the slick deal slid away--price showing as $199.99


Hehe...yep. I guess they're compensating for the "loss" created by those who got it at the $49 price.


Now, it says, "Sold Out Online."


----------



## DougReim

Mdavej

Thanks for the reply. I did complete the process and checked done, I also waited a day thinking that maybe the servers were busy but it still won't upload.

Any other suggestions?

Thanx


----------



## captbly

Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.


The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?


maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10000_100#post_22115671
> 
> 
> Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.
> 
> The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?
> 
> maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.



It's not unusual to have to call support in the 1st 90 days, and there's very few situations they can't resolve. I had some hiccups at first, but they're all resolved now. Also, posting SPECIFICALLY about your problem usually gets a solution from someone else here on the forums.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10000_50#post_22115671
> 
> 
> Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.
> 
> The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?
> 
> maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.



You can change the names of the activities, although you can't change their icons. So set up an activity for playing a DVD, then change the name to "Play BluRay." Not hard to figure out, not hard to do. Does your $38 remote let you set up activities, or is it simply a universal remote that can operate as TV, RECEIVER, DVD PLAYER and simply replace a bunch of individual remotes without adding functionality? Does your $38 remote remember which pieces of equipment you turned on so it can turn them all off with a single button?


I have 2 bluray players, a receiver, a Roku, the TV, a window air conditioner, cable box/DVR, and a CD/SACD player with their own remotes. All of those remotes stay in a box 99% of the time. Family members and other visitors can watch a DVD or watch cable TV with the Harmony remote instead of juggling 3 or 4 remotes and having to follow written instructions on what sequence of buttons to push. If your $38 remote can do that, hats off to it.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22115671
> 
> 
> Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.
> 
> 
> The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?
> 
> 
> maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.


Ill buy it from you for $60 and shipping


----------



## woody777

This is probably a noob question...


Does the Harmony One only need to "see" the USB dongle to control all devices? In other words, can all of my devices be in a cabinet with only the USB dongle exposed?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10000_50#post_22121292
> 
> 
> This is probably a noob question...
> 
> Does the Harmony One only need to "see" the USB dongle to control all devices? In other words, can all of my devices be in a cabinet with only the USB dongle exposed?



The Harmony One needs direct IR line of site to the IR receivers of all controlled devices. If this is not possible, then an IR repeater system would be required for the One to be able to control the "hidden" devices.


----------



## woody777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22121632
> 
> 
> The Harmony One needs direct IR line of site to the IR receivers of all controlled devices. If this is not possible, then an IR repeater system would be required for the One to be able to control the "hidden" devices.



Thanks!!!


----------



## chili555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22115671
> 
> 
> Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.
> 
> The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?
> 
> maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.


Frankly, that's the opposite of my experience. I have a TV, AV pre-pro, a blu-ray player, an HD-DVD player (yes, yes, I know), a DirecTV receiver, a DVD recorder and a Roku2. After a couple of trips through the setup software, everything works perfectly. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captbly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22115671
> 
> 
> Got my $50 Harmony one from BB. I was so excited because I would never pay $200 for a remote. Now I am not so sure this thing is even worth $50. I dont get it, my $38 URC-R50 has more customization options than the H1.
> 
> 
> The automatic setup is frustrating has it would only default me Denon Reciever option to TV, and never let me change it. Also Seems that you cant customize any of the activities Icons. and everything is DVD? I guess Blue-ray doesnt exist in Logitecs world?
> 
> 
> maybe I had too high expectations of the remote, but I am seriously thinking of taking it back and getting my $50...or I guess put it on Ebay as almost new unit.


No, you just haven't figure it out yet. It can control all your devices just fine, but you have to make some effort to program it. It is different from any non-Harmony remote you have ever used. If you are willing to put in some time, it will reward you. If you expect it to be all magically automatic, return it.


----------



## big thunder

the wife took me to best buy for my birthday. picked up a H1 for the main system, a 650 for the secondary system and two ps3 adaptors. unbelievable that best buy had the best prices in town. they did match there online pricing though. after a short time had it all working to basic functions using the 7.7 software.


all i can say is WOW!!! finally i can control my onkyo recievers and dish boxes not to mention the ps3's from one unit.


FREEDOM


----------



## 3In2Out

I have and 880 and upgraded to the One...was able to get on the $49.99 BB deal...acutally bought 5 of them and sold a couple and using the others for fathers day gifts.


Anyways.....I got the remote mostly setup last night after making a new account. Only thing that doesnt seem to be working is the skip foward/back buttons when using my Comcast/Motorola cable box/DVR.


Also, has there been any issues with the Exit button being dimmer than the others? Or is it supposed to be that way? Its a bit distracting since all of the other buttons light up evenly.


----------



## aaronwt

$50!!?!?? If I had known these were on sale I would have picked up two more. I've been using a couple of them since they were first released and have had excellent results. My only complaint is that the device limit isn't higher.


Sent from my HTC Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10020#post_22124510
> 
> 
> $50!!?!?? If I had known these were on sale I would have picked up two more.


It was a pricing error made by BestBuy.com. Some were able to get BestBuy to make good on it. (Check back a few posts for more details.)


----------



## jason370

I have a:


1) Panasonic p60st50 plasma

2) Direct-TV

3) Harmon kardon avr65


Relatively simple setup here and when I press the "Watch TV" touch button on the remote, it perfectly powers up everything and works perfectly. However, I am finding it impossible to access the internet streaming services on my TV in a similar, programmable, one touch fashion. You'd think this should be a very easy "activity" to set up, since the only thing that needs to happen is the equivanet of pressing the "Internet" button on my TV remote.


Have not been able to get this right in the pc application for the remote. Surely many people here have Internet streaming tv's and have accomplished this. I'd greatly appreciate some direction here.


Thanks guys,

Jason


----------



## 3In2Out

Have you tried the IR learning? I was able to fix my skip foward/back issues by doing that.


You just make a custom command..name it "internet" or whatever, do the IR learning, then go in and assign whatever button to the custom "internet" command you made. Then update the remote.


----------



## jason370

I did that, and it works, but I'm looking to set an "activity" button to work on the fly. Thus far, I cannot get this to happen.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason370*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10000_50#post_22133276
> 
> 
> I did that, and it works, but I'm looking to set an "activity" button to work on the fly. Thus far, I cannot get this to happen.



There are generally two ways you can set it up as an activity, and which is appropriate totally depends on the TV.


If...
you can put the TV into internet mode with a single button press
the TV does not have to be on another particular input before the Internet button will work
you are using discrete input selection (Method 2)


...then you can edit the device setup for the TV and add the Internet command as an additional input. Once that is done, just set up a new Watch TV activity but tell the Harmony software to use the new Internet input.


If any of the above conditions are not true, then you can still create a new Watch TV activity, with any existing input, then tack on the required Internet command(s) to the activity startup command list.


Here's an example showing where I have already added several custom commands to an activity startup and I could add another to my TV by clicking the ADD button:


----------



## RangersFan

why is logitech so inconsistent with their device databases? i have 3 one remotes and 1 900 remote for all the different setups around my house. for example i was switching between a harmony one and 900 in one room and noticed that it setup fine with one remote but not for the other. the blu-ray dmp bdt210 player setup fine with harmony one, but setting it up with the 900 it needed to basically learn a lot of commands and just choosing device on the 900 you can see how many missing buttons there are. another thing is when devices in a line of models is suddenly missing. for example i was messing around with onkyo line of 509,609,709,809, etc receivers. the software configures the remotes fine with 509, 609, and 809, systems but oddly enough leaves out the 709, which essentially has all the same buttons and features as the other ones.


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I have a Panasonic BD player that has a power saving feature that can not be defeated and it causes headaches with my One. Whenever it senses that it's not being used it goes into power saving mode which, as I understand it, is somewhere between being turned off and going to sleep. Right now I've got the BD player set to turn off when I leave that activity but whenever I hit the "power off all" button on my remote the BD player turns itself off, then turns right back on. I've also tried leaving the BD player on all the time but I get the same result. Also, the same result no matter weather I leave the command line at true or false regarding turning off devices. Any suggestions as to how to get the One in sync with this player?

Thanks


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050_50#post_22153903
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Panasonic BD player that has a power saving feature that can not be defeated and it causes headaches with my One. Whenever it senses that it's not being used it goes into power saving mode which, as I understand it is somewhere between being turned off and going to sleep. Right now I've got the BD player set to turn off when I leave that activity but whenever I hit the "power off all" button on my remote it turns itself off, then turns right back on. I've also tried leaving the BD player on all the time but I get the same result. Any suggestions as to how to get the One in sync with this player?
> 
> Thanks



Does pressing a BD player key (other than Power) wake up the player?


If it does, you should be able to solve the issue by adding an innocuous BD player command (Stop, OK, Display, etc) to the Activity shutdown command list (Custom Actions screen). The One will send that command before it turns off the player, waking it up so that it can turn it off properly.


----------



## DougReim

jcalabria,

Thanks for the help but I must have something set wrong. When I leave the activity, the BD player does turn off. but when I press the "all off" button on the One the BD player turns back on.


----------



## oman321

Double check the power off command. Run the wizard for that device and ensure the correct command(s) are in place to power off.


----------



## 120inna55

Logitech must be having server issues...


Trying to setup my friend's new One, I've experienced long connect times, time outs, "unable to display content", etc. I just put it back in the box and gave up. I'll try again tomorrow. I wish, when they are having issues, they'd post something so users don't waste time. I can only imagine a new user trying to do this. A lot of them probably say, "screw this" and return the remote.


----------



## RangersFan

Yes it is having server issues. I went to program my harmony 900 right as my plasma 100 hour panel prep finished, and sure enough kept timing out when I would open the software. go figure, it would do this after waiting patiently for 4 days and 100 hours preparing my new tv.


----------



## DougReim

+1


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22163096
> 
> 
> Logitech must be having server issues...
> 
> Trying to setup my friend's new One, I've experienced long connect times, time outs, "unable to display content", etc. I just put it back in the box and gave up. I'll try again tomorrow. I wish, when they are having issues, they'd post something so users don't waste time. I can only imagine a new user trying to do this. A lot of them probably say, "screw this" and return the remote.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RangersFan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22163200
> 
> 
> Yes it is having server issues. I went to program my harmony 900 right as my plasma 100 hour panel prep finished, and sure enough kept timing out when I would open the software. go figure, it would do this after waiting patiently for 4 days and 100 hours preparing my new tv.



I was having the same server issues today but now it seems to be rectified and response time is back to normal.


----------



## ckenisell

Wow. I thought it was just me. I spend over *five* hours on this BS today.







If they are going to make me have an internet connection to program my remote control, they had better make sure their damn servers are working.


----------



## dagger666

I downloaded some icones from http://www.iconharmony.com so how do you add them to the harmony 1 and 880?


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22164490
> 
> 
> I downloaded some icones from http://www.iconharmony.com so how do you add them to the harmony 1 and 880?



Open _"Logitech Harmony Remote Software"_, find your _"Watch TV"_ activity, click on _"Settings"_ button and then select _"Set Up Favorite Channels and add icons"_, click _"Next"_ and there you can set up your favorite channels, names/labels and their icons.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10040_40#post_22163096
> 
> 
> Logitech must be having server issues...
> 
> Trying to setup my friend's new One, I've experienced long connect times, time outs, "unable to display content", etc. I just put it back in the box and gave up. I'll try again tomorrow. I wish, when they are having issues, they'd post something so users don't waste time. I can only imagine a new user trying to do this. A lot of them probably say, "screw this" and return the remote.



This happens all the time with these damn things. If Logitech is going to insist on server based hardware, their servers should be able to handle it. I've had to update my remote probably 10 times in the last year, and I'd bet at least 6 of those times I couldn't.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenisell*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10040_40#post_22163947
> 
> 
> Wow. I thought it was just me. I spend over *five* hours on this BS today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going to make me have an internet connection to program my remote control, they had better make sure their damn servers are working.



I'm fixing to start building my HT. This issue alone is making me at least consider another product. Too bad, because other than the software, I really love my H1.


----------



## ckenisell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22164746
> 
> 
> This happens all the time with these damn things. If Logitech is going to insist on server based hardware, their servers should be able to handle it. I've had to update my remote probably 10 times in the last year, and I'd bet at least 6 of those times I couldn't.



And the worst part about it is that most of us are probably programming our remotes at night or on weekends when we're NOT at work. Their support hours are mostly when we're at work. So getting support when you need it the most is impossible.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyDee*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22164538
> 
> 
> Open _"Logitech Harmony Remote Software"_, find your _"Watch TV"_ activity, click on _"Settings"_ button and then select _"Set Up Favorite Channels and add icons"_, click _"Next"_ and there you can set up your favorite channels, names/labels and their icons.



Thanks that worked but now how do i use them? Not sure how they work with the remote?


got another problem. Every time i click on watch DVD or record TV the input stops one before the one i want, like i need input 2 and it will stop on input 1 and so on?


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22165048
> 
> 
> Thanks that worked but now how do i use them? Not sure how they work with the remote?
> 
> got another problem. Every time i click on watch DVD or record TV the input stops one before the one i want, like i need input 2 and it will stop on input 1 and so on?



Those icons appear on the H1 screen when you switch to _"Favorites"_ view. Then, you just press the icon and associated channel will be selected on your TV or cable box.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyDee*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22165086
> 
> 
> Those icons appear on the H1 screen when you switch to _"Favorites"_ view. Then, you just press the icon and associated channel will be selected on your TV or cable box.



Sorry but H1 screen? I have activity watch hitachi which turns on tv and sound bar, the display shows some romote buttons but no channel icons Talking 880 remote now


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22165243
> 
> 
> Sorry but H1 screen? I have activity watch hitachi which turns on tv and sound bar, the display shows some romote buttons but no channel icons



When you activate your _"Watch Hitachi"_ activity, do you see remote commands (blue buttons in default theme) and at the bottom of the screen two context buttons - _"Favorites"_ and _"Devices"_? Tap on _"Favorites"_ and you should see your channel icons that you set up as "favorites". Or you could make the screen with favorite channels displayed automatically by default - just check the checkbox _"Show these channels on my remote when I start my Activity"_ which is available right above the section where you defined your favorite channels.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyDee*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22165281
> 
> 
> When you activate your _"Watch Hitachi"_ activity, do you see remote commands (blue buttons in default theme) and at the bottom of the screen two context buttons - _"Favorites"_ and _"Devices"_? Tap on _"Favorites"_ and you should see your channel icons that you set up as "favorites". Or you could make the screen with favorite channels displayed automatically by default - just check the checkbox _"Show these channels on my remote when I start my Activity"_ which is available right above the section where you defined your favorite channels.



on the 880 it's media but did not see make this default anyplace, remote or logitech software. thanks for your help


----------



## dagger666

got a problem, i have the channels set to 2 - 13 but when i hit the icone it goes to channel 2 analog not 2-1 digital and when i put 2-1 it will not update remote cause it doesn't know what - is?


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22166225
> 
> 
> got a problem, i have the channels set to 2 - 13 but when i hit the icone it goes to channel 2 analog not 2-1 digital and when i put 2-1 it will not update remote cause it doesn't know what - is?



Do you have any spaces in the channel codes? I do have a lot of favorite channels programmed with dashes ("-") like _"32-802"_ or _"50-28"_ and it works great with Samsung TV. It takes some time to switch the channel, but it works.


----------



## dagger666

My TV remote had a dash key that needed to be pressed so i just had the harmony learn the dash and have it on the screen. To use it i press the first number 2 then hit the dash on the display and then hit 1 to get 2-1. Would it matter which - i use since computer has 2, one being the minus key?


----------



## etrin

I need help big time.

I had my tv and some remotes stolen and the police got the tv back but no remote.

My buddy gave me his old harmony 300 and I got the tv programmed...VIZIO and my other devices but I have one big problem with the tv input selector.

It list all the inputs which are quite a few, a lot I do not use.

but to get to the 4 hdmi I have to scroll down and a lot of times it jumps over the one I want so I have to scroll thru again.


The only thing I can come up with is can the 4 A B C D buttons be programmed as hdmi 1 2 3 4 ?

Again I don't have the original remote to try so everything is done online, some things are smooth but this is not.


if not can the input be edited to just pick the 4 hdmi inputs and remove the others from the list, I could not figure out how.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10040_40#post_22167436
> 
> 
> My TV remote had a dash key that needed to be pressed so i just had the harmony learn the dash and have it on the screen. To use it i press the first number 2 then hit the dash on the display and then hit 1 to get 2-1. Would it matter which - i use since computer has 2, one being the minus key?



I'm fairly sure I have used the minus key in the setup for my Motorola STB. I honestly don't think I ever considered the two keys to be different.


----------



## deepstang

Sorry to ask this, as I know it may get asked often:


Is there a more affordable USB dongle that would work seamlessly with my Harmony ONE that would allow control of my PS3 (including turning ON and OFF)?


I have seen many say their USB dongle would help control the PS3 with the Harmony, but won't allow it to turn ON and OFF. Thanks!


----------



## dagger666

still can't get the remote to take the - in the favorit channels. what i do is hit the channel then switrch back to the regular screen hit dash and then number 1.


any other place besides http://www.iconharmony.com to get icones?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22170795
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask this, as I know it may get asked often:
> 
> Is there a more affordable USB dongle that would work seamlessly with my Harmony ONE that would allow control of my PS3 (including turning ON and OFF)?
> 
> I have seen many say their USB dongle would help control the PS3 with the Harmony, but won't allow it to turn ON and OFF. Thanks!


I assume you mean more affordable than $50? I don't think so. If you want complete control of your PS3, $50 is about what I'd expect to spend. I'm using an IR2BT which works flawlessly and has a much smaller footprint than the Logitech Harmony PS3 Adapter. Unfortunately, you can't buy it anymore because the manufacturer doesn't make the IR2BT anymore. Even when he was making them, they were $50 (and worth every penny, I might add). So, if I were in your shoes, I would snatch up a Logitech's adapter without hesitation. It's my understanding that it is seamless as well. It also allows you to turn on and off your PS3 with your Harmony remote.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10050#post_22167762
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure I have used the minus key in the setup for my Motorola STB. I honestly don't think I ever considered the two keys to be different.



OK let me explain better because i'm sure someone had this problem. I used my keyboard - key by the 0 key to make 2-1. When updating the remote i get this error 'IR sequence "-" for Hitachi TV device doesn't exict' How do i fix this?


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10040_40#post_22173948
> 
> 
> OK let me explain better because i'm sure someone had this problem. I used my keyboard - key by the 0 key to make 2-1. When updating the remote i get this error 'IR sequence "-" for Hitachi TV device doesn't exict' How do i fix this?



Hmmm. How about a decimal? How does the factory remote behave? You could always 'learn' that button from the factory remote, and assign that command to the key on the H1. I've done that before.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22174529
> 
> 
> Hmmm. How about a decimal? How does the factory remote behave? You could always 'learn' that button from the factory remote, and assign that command to the key on the H1. I've done that before.



I found out what i was doing wrong, i used the word DASH for '-' when i shoild have used the symble '-' when having the remote learn it from tv remote. now when i hit a favorite it goes number the adds -1 so all well. Just still can't get it to stop at the right input not the one before the right one.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22176273
> 
> 
> I found out what i was doing wrong, i used the word DASH for '-' when i shoild have used the symble '-' when having the remote learn it from tv remote. now when i hit a favorite it goes number the adds -1 so all well. Just still can't get it to stop at the right input not the one before the right one.



Go thru your device setup and ensure that all active inputs are listed in proper order. Some Tv's have the ability to shut off unused inputs.


----------



## dagger666

hitachi L32A403. I know everytime it stops on HDMI 1 it turns on the samsung 6500 blue ray player which is driving me crazy.


----------



## oman321

You must have HDMI CEC turned on. You need to shut that off on the tv as it will conflict with Logitech's smart state.


HDMI CEC is nice if you are using a stock remote, as it will (like you said) turn on your blu ray player when it senses that input is being selected and allow you to control the device from the stock remote as well. Smart state gets screwed up because now devices are being powered up and inputs selected outside of the Harmony's activity process.


----------



## RangersFan

I have an annoyance that is happening with my new tv, it's very minor but hoping you guys could help me in solving it. I have a TC-P65ST50 Panasonic TV, and an Onkyo TX-NR818 Receiver. All my components are routed through the receiver to HDMI 1 of the TV set. Whenever I turn on or switch activities the tv's HDMI input menu screen comes on, it's minor but annoying to me. The thing is I was going through the remote commands in harmony software and this set does have direct input selection (hdmi 1, hdmi 2, hdmi 3) rather than the "input" command it is using each time which brings up the input menu for a 2 secs. How do I get the remote to use the hdmi 1 command, or no command at all (being that every source I have goes to hdmi 1). Thanks


edit: Never mind, solved it on my own. Had to go into devices tv settings and adjust inputs.


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I've had my remote set up for about a year and it's been working fine until recently. Now, two of my sequences no longer complete themselves.

How do you change the delays in a sequence? I can't find an option for that.

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

Do you literally mean sequence or activity? You have no control over delays in sequences besides the global interkey delays. For changing delays in activities, you can add delays to additional commands, change power on delays, interkey and interdevice delays. This is assuming you don't use MyHarmony.com but the 7.7 software. If you are in Europe, you may have a Harmony One Plus that uses MyHarmony.


On the other hand, since your harmony probably hasn't changed, your devices may have. For example, if you have DirecTV, their frequent software updates usually result in worse and worse remote response. In that case, there's not much you can do but increase the interkey delay on your DirecTV device.


----------



## DougReim

I don't use MyHarmony.com and I'm trying to change a delay within a sequence. I've got sequences set up to get me in and out of 3D mode (numerous functions from the TV menu) which have worked fine for a year. But it seems that the last command within each sequence is not registering anymore and I think if I delay that command they will work. These sequences have worked until recently.

So yes, I'm trying to change the delay between functions within a sequence, not within an activity.

Thanks.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22200913
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to change the delay between functions within a sequence, not within an activity.
> 
> Thanks.


Add a nonsense function, then, assuming you haven't maxed out you number of sequences.


----------



## jwhart

My Harmony One controls everything just fine when I'm in my TV room but when I go on the back porch to enjoy a fine cigar, for some reason, I can't control my Pioneer BDP-95 FD blu -ray player. All of my other equipment (Onkyo 705 A/V receiver and Cox Cable DVR) respond without a hitch. There's a large glass in the door thru which I view and send the remote signals and all of the components mentioned are in the same wooden cabinet. Is there some way to "boost" the existing signals for the blu-ray player or is it possible that it's more sensitive than the receivers on the other units?


Thanks,


Jack


----------



## DougReim

120inna55,

I'll try that, but you could you give me a quick run through explaining how to add a dummy command.


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

He just means a command that has no effect in the current context. That gives you close to a 1 second delay, but burns one of your 5 steps. For example, if my sequence navigates menus, then I'll throw in a number command or something like that.


----------



## DougReim

Got it, thanks.


----------



## oktoberrust11

 Get a Logitech Harmony One remote for $109.99


----------



## sharonf

Question on Multi-channel input. I have a new Harmony One remote. My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V2500. I use the multi-channel input on the Yamaha for sound when watching a DVD on my Blu-Ray player. When I click on "Watch DVD" the receiver will switch to the Multi-Channel input just fine. However, when I want to switch back to "Watch TV" the receiver will NOT switch back to the correct input . I have even tried adding extra commands on the remote telling it to do so. So, the problem is that the receiver will switch TO the multi-channel input just fine, but once it is on the multi-channel input it will NOT switch to any other input remotely from the Harmony. I have to do it manually or switch to the Yamaha remote,which defeats the purpose of the Harmony remote. Any ideas?


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharonf*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22203627
> 
> 
> Question on Multi-channel input. I have a new Harmony One remote. My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V2500. I use the multi-channel input on the Yamaha for sound when watching a DVD on my Blu-Ray player. When I click on "Watch DVD" the receiver will switch to the Multi-Channel input just fine. However, when I want to switch back to "Watch TV" the receiver will NOT switch back to the correct input . I have even tried adding extra commands on the remote telling it to do so. So, the problem is that the receiver will switch TO the multi-channel input just fine, but once it is on the multi-channel input it will NOT switch to any other input remotely from the Harmony. I have to do it manually or switch to the Yamaha remote,which defeats the purpose of the Harmony remote. Any ideas?



Pretty sure that receiver has discreet input codes that can be used to go directly to the required input as opposed to cycling through them.


If not, manually cycle through the inputs to see if some take longer to change than others. I have found that some inputs (specifically HDMI) on some devices take longer to change to (they stop and look for a signal for a moment before the unit will accept any more IR commands). If that is what is happening, you need to decrease the rate at which the Harmony sends the commands to that device to the longest that it takes the slowest responding input time to change to.


----------



## sharonf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22203659
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that receiver has discreet input codes that can be used to go directly to the required input as opposed to cycling through them.
> 
> If not, manually cycle through the inputs to see if some take longer to change than others. I have found that some inputs (specifically HDMI) on some devices take longer to change to (they stop and look for a signal for a moment before the unit will accept any more IR commands). If that is what is happening, you need to decrease the rate at which the Harmony sends the commands to that device to the longest that it takes the slowest responding input time to change to.



Thanks, but I already checked that. Once it changes to the multi-channel input it will not change back to any other input (such as cable/satellite in this case). The Harmony changes the correct TV input to what I want, but it will not change the input on the receiver from Multi-channel to any other input.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharonf*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22203741
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I already checked that. Once it changes to the multi-channel input it will not change back to any other input (such as cable/satellite in this case). The Harmony changes the correct TV input to what I want, but it will not change the input on the receiver from Multi-channel to any other input.



It would help to know how you would change the input from multi-channel to any other input when using the standard remote.


----------



## Raddle

I replaced my DirecTV HR24 DVR with model HR34. So far, things work fine without adding the new DVR to my Harmony One. Should I bother replacing the device in Harmony software? What's the best way to do this?


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddle*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22215577
> 
> 
> I replaced my DirecTV HR24 DVR with model HR34. So far, things work fine without adding the new DVR to my Harmony One. Should I bother replacing the device in Harmony software? What's the best way to do this?



There isn't any difference in the controls so all should work. If someone knows if there's a direct command for PIP that would be great, though.

That's the only detail that's different in the 34.


----------



## Raddle

Thanks. I think I'll leave it alone since everything is working fine.


----------



## blairy

I did try searching but couldn't find an answer to my issue (although it may have been poor searching on my part).


I have an activity, turn on bluray, avr and then TV.


I want to allow the bluray to do it's internal turn on stuff before the AVR and TV are turned on.


What I need is:


- turn on bluray

- pause (say five seconds) and then

- turn on AVR

- turn on TV


I've added the five second pause to my bluray player but I think that simply means don't allow any signals to that device. I don't want any signals sent to any device.


What's the best (and simplest) way to do this?


thanks

blairy


----------



## hartlenb

Try device tab --> settings for the Bluray --> Adjust the delays (speed settings) --> Inter-device delay


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hartlenb*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22219732
> 
> 
> Try device tab --> settings for the Bluray --> Adjust the delays (speed settings) --> Inter-device delay



Thanks hartlenb. I just tried your suggestion, but instead of turning on my bluray player and then pausing for five seconds, I press the activity button and nothing happens for five seconds and then my bluray, avr and tv all turn on.


Any clues as to what I'm doing wrong?


UPDATE: Okay, worked it out (with help of Logitech support). I was adjusting the inter-device delay for my bluray player. I need to adjust it for the AVR and TV.


Thanks

blairy


----------



## hartlenb

blairy, glad you got it worked out. It just struck me that the delays you set will be associated with the device (which you may not want). If it's an issue and you just wanted to give the BD player time to spin up when you select the activity, there is another way to insert delays into the activity sequence (without applying the delays to every device command),


To add an extra Device, Delay or Command to an Activity:
Click theActivities tab on your home page.
Click the Settings button beside the appropriate activity.
Select Review the settings for this Activity.
Select Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity, and then click Next.
Click Add next to the device(s) you want to control in the activity and click Save to continue setting up the activity.
Follow the online instructions until you reach the page with the heading Custom Actions.
In either the Start Actions or Leave Actions table select the appropriate device to add action for, and then click Add.
From the next page, select the required IR command, delay, or input from the drop down lists.
You will be returned to the previous page and will see that the new operation has been added.
Click the Save button to save your changes and return to your home page.


----------



## jason370

Having trouble figuring out how to get the H1 to take back control of the Internet input on my P60GT50 when the activity button is pressed for it.


1) TV gets set to "Internet" (this was under the Utility mode for generic actions, as Harmony did not automatically program this in).

2) AVR gets set to 'TV"


I need a third function to get the H1 back to having the directional-pad/play/pause/etc back to controlling my streaming content. currently I have to press "Devices" , then "TV" on the H1 to get back to this. I've tried and tried and I keep failing miserably.


Could really use some help here.


Thanks!

Jason


----------



## robusto400

I have the Apple TV, 3rd generation and wanted to add control of it through my Harmony One but cannot find it in the device data base. I have it connected through my receiver so no problem when I configured it on and switched to proper input but I have no control of it and must use the Apple remote. Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Hath

hello, looking for some help. My remote takes quite a while to complete a Watch TV activity. I'm hoping to cut the time down a bit but I have no idea why it takes so long.


The activity turns on the following equipment in this order:


Mitsubishi HC4000 projector

U-verse VIP-1225

Yamaha RX-A3000


then it sets them to the following:


U-verse is set to "Tuner"

Mitsubishi is set to "HDMI"

RXA3000 is set to "Av 1"


This is all fairly simple I would think and it should run through the activity in just a few seconds, but it takes at least 45 seconds to over a minute it seems. Any ideas?


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10080#post_22244807
> 
> 
> hello, looking for some help. My remote takes quite a while to complete a Watch TV activity. I'm hoping to cut the time down a bit but I have no idea why it takes so long.
> 
> The activity turns on the following equipment in this order:
> 
> Mitsubishi HC4000 projector
> 
> U-verse VIP-1225
> 
> Yamaha RX-A3000
> 
> then it sets them to the following:
> 
> U-verse is set to "Tuner"
> 
> Mitsubishi is set to "HDMI"
> 
> RXA3000 is set to "Av 1"
> 
> This is all fairly simple I would think and it should run through the activity in just a few seconds, but it takes at least 45 seconds to over a minute it seems. Any ideas?



The "Power on Delay" is set for a long period of time because Logitech feels that this is how long it takes for your projector to turn on and warm up before it will accept an "input" command.


If you only use one input on your PJ, you can turn this delay down because the projector will not need to change inputs. Go to DEVICES / SETTINGS / DELAY (Speed settings) / POWER ON DELAY. Change the value to 5000 ms (5 seconds).


If you use more than one input on the PJ you can still use this method just make sure you always start & end with the Watch TV activity. This way the PJ will always be on the right input when you start it up.


----------



## Big Hath

great thanks! Yeah, I only use the HDMI input so this should do the trick.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

Updating Question: I just got my H-One last weekend. I loaded the cd to computer, set it up and programmed from there. I never used or setup my remote at MyHarmony.com . I hear that web setup is best. CAN i transfer my saved setup to MyHarmony.com or did my account auto-populate to MyHarmony.com since i already setup via the CD and updated remote via internet?


I love this this remote. As a longtime user of factory only remotes I was reluctant. The One has exceeded my expectations by a wide margin. I bought open-box at HHGRegg for 107.00 minus a 50.00 giftcard I had... 57 bucks for this??? It's like Hal-109 with a positive attitude!!!!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22248365
> 
> 
> Updating Question: I just got my H-One last weekend. I loaded the cd to computer, set it up and programmed from there. I never used or setup my remote at MyHarmony.com . I hear that web setup is best. CAN i transfer my saved setup to MyHarmony.com or did my account auto-populate to MyHarmony.com since i already setup via the CD and updated remote via internet?
> 
> I love this this remote. As a longtime user of factory only remotes I was reluctant. The One has exceeded my expectations by a wide margin. I bought open-box at HHGRegg for 107.00 minus a 50.00 giftcard I had... 57 bucks for this??? It's like Hal-109 with a positive attitude!!!!



MyHarmony.com is AWFUL. Stay with the software. It's not that the software is perfect.. far from it... but MyHarmony is much worse.


Users of remotes such as the 650, that Harmony pushes to MyHarmony but can also use the software, often switch to the software once they come to places such as this and learn that there are not nearly as many limitations in the software as there are in MyHarmony. The switch is not easy, however, as they do not share configurations and there is no transfer mechanism, so each programming method must be configured independently from scratch. The good part of that is that if you REALLY want to try MyHarmony, you can program it independently of the software; if you don't like it you can easily switch back to your existing software based configuration, which will still be there fully intact.


----------



## BlouZbee

Panasonic 60st50


when in the menus...lets say adjusting picture settings. left and right double every input. so if the brightness is 50 it will change it to 52 with one click. up and down work fine. oem remote works fine. all other harmony remote functions work fine, doesnt do it for any other device.


thoughts?


thank you.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlouZbee*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22250912
> 
> 
> Panasonic 60st50
> 
> when in the menus...lets say adjusting picture settings. left and right double every input. so if the brightness is 50 it will change it to 52 with one click. up and down work fine. oem remote works fine. all other harmony remote functions work fine, doesnt do it for any other device.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> thank you.



That is a simple fix


Go to Devices tab


On the TV click "Troubleshoot"


Choose "TV responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally" (next)


decrease the setting


Save and update remote


----------



## Bladerunner1959

JC, Thanks so much for the quick input. Thats good news because I just need to prioritize to the first screen a few buttons for the bluray and hd dvd player. The software is a bit slow and klunky for speed...but once you are back in the theater....boo yah!


I heard there were server issues which most likely explained trouble connecting on the weekend. Connected quickly today on the first try and updated quickly. Love it.


----------



## BMLocal175

Anyone have the DirecTV HR34 DVR? The One works it just seems laggy and slow compared to the original remote. What settings are people using for this device? I did have mine on default but read somewhere about changing the inter and delay's to 0 which seem a little better at times but still slow.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22256650
> 
> 
> Anyone have the DirecTV HR34 DVR? The One works it just seems laggy and slow compared to the original remote. What settings are people using for this device? I did have mine on default but read somewhere about changing the inter and delay's to 0 which seem a little better at times but still slow.



I, personally, don't own DirecTV equipment, but this was discussed a few pages back. Have you tried your OEM remote _lately_ to see if it's laggy as well? I understand you said, "...as compared to the original..." but have you compared it lately? Just a thought.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/9930#post_21966618
> 
> 
> My guess is you has DirecTV. All their DVRs have slowed down recently. I bet the DirecTV remote behaves the same way.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T_Bro*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/9960#post_22070696
> 
> 
> 
> This is a known issue with Direct TV DVR's. It's not a problem with the remote. D* has informed me they are working on an update to fix the problem. But it seems like it is taking months to get the fix out.


----------



## DeadEd

Yes, the remote is a bit laggy. I have not been able to get rid of that little delay that I don't get with the original remote or the URC 500MX. Still, I have gotten used to it and the functionality of this remote makes up for the annoying lag. IMHO.


----------



## penti01

Anyone know how I can use my Harmony One to control two Samsung Tv's in the same room individually? Right now, when I do something on one TV, it also does it on the other.


----------



## BPlayer

^^^

Cannot be done. Your best option would be an RF remote that send individual device commands to mini blasters.


----------



## ryeandi

I set up my H1 with my Philips TV (40PFL7705D/F7). Control of the TV worked flawlessly. On my HTPC I have CIR device attached and set up the H1 to send signals. Functionality of WMC works flawlessly. The IR receiver for the HTPC sits atop the TV (I've tried moving it to other locations). When I send an IR blast to the HTPC I lose *ALL* TV functionality. I mean everything. I cannot use the original remote or the manual buttons on the side of the TV. Nothing functions. If I unplug the TV (the only way to turn it off) and plug it back in, the TV responds normally until I send an IR blast to the PC. After that, I get no TV response although I can still control WMC. Any thoughts?


----------



## ryeandi

^^^ My issue was not H1 related. Does the same thing with the cheap remote I got with the CIR receiver. Looks like my TV's having issues with the signal blasted to the HTPC.


----------



## dirk1843

My Harmony One developed the dreaded swollen battery issue in the last month. I emailed Logitech, and THEY WERE AWESOME!!!!!


Needless to say I am up and running again, quickly, easily and better than I ever imagined.


My question is.......what does the AVS Forum say about charging the remote?? Run it down before charging?? Daily charging?? Leave on cradle when not in use??


I have seen where Logitech says is ok to leave on cradle...but after my issue just wanted to be sure the best way to handle it...........


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22279407
> 
> 
> My Harmony One developed the dreaded swollen battery issue in the last month. I emailed Logitech, and THEY WERE AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Needless to say I am up and running again, quickly, easily and better than I ever imagined.
> 
> My question is.......what does the AVS Forum say about charging the remote?? Run it down before charging?? Daily charging?? Leave on cradle when not in use??
> 
> I have seen where Logitech says is ok to leave on cradle...but after my issue just wanted to be sure the best way to handle it...........



I haven't found any consensus here about when and how often to recharge. People have reported both good and bad results from recharging it when it's run down AND from recharging it whenever it's not being actively used.


----------



## freeyayo50

I usually use it through out the day or two and charge it to full overnight. So after 1-2 days it drops down to 75-80%. Every 3-4 weeks, I let it drop to 0 and fully charge it to get a full cycle charge.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10120_40#post_22279905
> 
> 
> I haven't found any consensus here about when and how often to recharge. People have reported both good and bad results from recharging it when it's run down AND from recharging it whenever it's not being actively used.



Yeah there is not any consensus. You need to find what works well for you.


I have a H1 from 2008 or 2009 with a battery #2 (summer 2011). I still charge it when it needs it, about 1.5 weeks or so.


----------



## leemathre

I have two H-1s, both purchased in 2008. I have always put the remotes back into their chargers when not in use.


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22282535
> 
> 
> I have two H-1s, both purchased in 2008. I have always put the remotes back into their chargers when not in use.



I do the same with my two H1s (2010 and 2011 models) and I haven't noticed any issues with batteries or charging.


----------



## jason370

Re-posting this as I saw no response the last time:


I have an issue where I'm not able to control my tv internet streaming services after running the "Watch Internet TV activity", which I had to manually program in. Surely this is a very common activity for most, I simply want to view hulu/netflix/amazon on my Panasonic P60GT50, and run the audio through my Denon 4311.


The activity I programmed in sets everything correctly, except once my tv goes into the internet function, the control pad no longer has control over the TV, so I then have to manually select devices and select tv, which of course makes me lose volume functionality over the denon, which I want.


What do i have to do to retain control over the tv directional pad which maintaining volume control on the AVR?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## mdavej

Go to "Customize Buttons" in your activity and choose the tv arrow fuctions for the directional pad.


----------



## jason370




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22282773
> 
> 
> Go to "Customize Buttons" in your activity and choose the tv arrow fuctions for the directional pad.



thanks! im pretty sure thats what i was missing.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22279407
> 
> 
> My Harmony One developed the dreaded swollen battery issue in the last month. I emailed Logitech, and THEY WERE AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Needless to say I am up and running again, quickly, easily and better than I ever imagined.
> 
> My question is.......what does the AVS Forum say about charging the remote?? Run it down before charging?? Daily charging?? Leave on cradle when not in use??
> 
> I have seen where Logitech says is ok to leave on cradle...but after my issue just wanted to be sure the best way to handle it...........



Only charge it when it needs to be charged. DO NOT leave on the cradle all the time it's not in use. Overnight once a week should suffice.


----------



## jason370




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason370*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22282804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22282773
> 
> 
> Go to "Customize Buttons" in your activity and choose the tv arrow fuctions for the directional pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! im pretty sure thats what i was missing.
Click to expand...



Totally worked!


Game changer!


Thank you.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22279407
> 
> 
> My Harmony One developed the dreaded swollen battery issue in the last month. I emailed Logitech, and THEY WERE AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Needless to say I am up and running again, quickly, easily and better than I ever imagined.
> 
> My question is.......what does the AVS Forum say about charging the remote?? Run it down before charging?? Daily charging?? Leave on cradle when not in use??
> 
> I have seen where Logitech says is ok to leave on cradle...but after my issue just wanted to be sure the best way to handle it...........



FWIW, I cradle my three-year-old One once a week [overnight on Sunday]. I easily get through the week, but I'm not a power user [couple of hours per night]. The battery has been fine so far.


----------



## JimP

Sure wish they had engineered the buttosn on the Harmony One to not feel like you're chopping wood.


----------



## gamete

hi guys, i use HARMONY REMOTE ONE


is possible to have the discrete code for toshiba ZL1 for


TV (DTT)

HDMI1

HDMI2

HDMI3

HDMI4



I tryed with those but not work ( sorry for my bad english , i'm italian )





Protocol=nec1 Device=64 TV setup code 0156 (10156), 1156, 1256, 1356, 1656, 0765, 0767, 0845, 1711


Device Code: 64 Function: 35 EFC: 219 HDMI 1

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94


Device Code: 64 Function: 36 EFC: 212 HDMI 2

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94


Device Code: 64 Function: 37 EFC: 216 HDMI 3

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94



ANOTHER HDMI3 ?

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94





Device Code: 64 Function: 57 EFC: 025 HDMI 4

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94


Device Code: 64 Function: 61 EFC: 024 Ant/Cable

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94


----------



## Drahthaar

Is it possible to have separate user icons/folders/pages (whatever they are called for the One) for favorite channels... i.e. one set for myself, one for the wife and one for our daughter?


I see this functionality with some of the other remotes but I don't see anything on the Logitech site that gives a whole lot of functionality information.


----------



## fpileggi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22285034
> 
> 
> FWIW, I cradle my three-year-old One once a week [overnight on Sunday]. I easily get through the week, but I'm not a power user [couple of hours per night]. The battery has been fine so far.


My 3+ year H1 use to go about a week as well. Now less then 3 days. I always run down my battery even though they say you dont have to. Charge it as you do overnight. Never had the swollen

batery problem. I suppose I could spend the money on a new battery but craddling it when necessary is no big deal. Have to laugh tho at all the buttons that are shedding their black finnish with all the

pushing I do.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drahthaar*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22286601
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have separate user icons/folders/pages (whatever they are called for the One) for favorite channels... i.e. one set for myself, one for the wife and one for our daughter?
> 
> I see this functionality with some of the other remotes but I don't see anything on the Logitech site that gives a whole lot of functionality information.



Yes... indirectly. You would need to create three separate but nearly identical Watch TV activities. Everything would be identical except the favorite channels programmed in each activity. It's a bit of a pain to set up (especially if you have a lot of custom button programming, but not too bad if you don't), but once its set up switching between the activities is seamless... nothing happens except the favorites lineup changes. Some folks use this to create custom favorites for different household members, others for separate Watch Sports, Watch Movies, etc. with different favorites for each. I have two very similar activities with different favorites... Watch TV and Music Choice. The only differences are the favorites and the remote also sets the AVR modes up for audio in the Music Choice Activity.


----------



## Drahthaar

How many activities can you have? I am assuming quite a few since you can control up to 15 devices.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drahthaar*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22286855
> 
> 
> How many activities can you have? I am assuming quite a few since you can control up to 15 devices.



I've never hit the limit... I don't know if it's a hard number or it just tells you when it has run out of memory (usage of which can vary based on several factors other than just the number of activities).


I have 12 devices, 14 mostly complex activities, many pages of custom buttons, a full complement of favorite channels and icons in at least five of the activities, and my AVR has over 100 discrete commands added to its database and I've never had any issues. The only time I recall ever seeing anybody have memory issues with a One was when someone with a Pioneer AVR tried to program a large number of discrete commands similarly to what I did with my Onkyo. The Pioneer uses a more complex IR code than most and that ran the remote out out of memory.


----------



## mdavej

I've read that the limit is 256. I've had 30-40 at times. But that many gets a little unwieldy. Activity counts can get pretty high on harmony because you have to make a whole new activity for every small variation, rather than simply call a common sub-routine then add the differences. For example you may have several Watch TV activities that only have minor differences, like Watch TV with TV sound, with AVR sound, with captions, with surround, without surround, with picture mode A, with picture mode B, with sound mode A, with sound mode B, etc.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22285166
> 
> 
> Sure wish they had engineered the buttosn on the Harmony One to not feel like you're chopping wood.



I never was happy with the buttons on my original One. I called them "jeweled" don't know if that was right or not, but they looked and felt cheap. I know they weren't supposed to, but they did.


My replacement model has a slightly different design that is matte finish. The don't look as cheap to me, and feel a little better.


----------



## DeadEd

Wow, that's interesting. My only complaint (well, second only complaint) with the ONE is the shiny surface. I wish it was matte. Maybe they have a new model out! I just bought a new one 2 weeks ago and it was shiny too but it might have been on the shelf for a while. FWIW I have not felt like the buttons were of low quality, just shiny.


My other complaint about the ONE is that there is a delay between button pushes that you can't get rid of even when changing the timing to 0 between pushes. I've gotten used to it but it does not exist on the original TV remote or my MX-500. But as I'd said earlier, once you get used to it it's not really that much of an inconvenience.


----------



## JimP

Since we're complaining and possibly help with the design of the next remote, sure would be nice if you could just aim and press when you're using the hard buttons rather than having to make an extra motion to wake the remote up before pressing. Understandable with the touch screen commands but the hard button staying active would be nice.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimP*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22288675
> 
> 
> Since we're complaining and possibly help with the design of the next remote, sure would be nice if you could just aim and press when you're using the hard buttons rather than having to make an extra motion to wake the remote up before pressing. Understandable with the touch screen commands but the hard button staying active would be nice.



Unless I'm misunderstanding your request, the One already functions the way you want it to. The hard buttons always work, even when the remote is not "awake". There is no need to force it awake first other than to provide backlighting should you need it. A single button press both wakes the remote AND sends the command. The touch screen is a little different... first touch on a sleeping remotes screen will wake the remote... a second touch is required to send a command.


----------



## BPlayer

^^^


But the button press requires so much force (everything is relative) that sometimes you think you have pressed it but you really have not. This makes it seem like two button presses are required. Holding down the button until the screen lights up demonstrates that only one press is required. Whenever I have press a button and nothing happens I look at the screen, find it dark and realize that it was not pressed down enough. Of all the dozen various remotes that I have had, the H1 is the one only to react this way.


From all the different reports it seems that all H1 models are not identical. This is not surprising for a device manufactured over 4 years under the same name. Minor improvement/changes will creep in. Just look at the battery issue, and it seems that some H1's drain the battery faster than others even when just sitting idle.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_50#post_22288831
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> But the button press requires so much force (everything is relative) that sometimes you think you have pressed it but you really have not. This makes it seem like two button presses are required. Holding down the button until the screen lights up demonstrates that only one press is required. Whenever I have press a button and nothing happens I look at the screen, find it dark and realize that it was not pressed down enough. Of all the dozen various remotes that I have had, the H1 is the one only to react this way.
> 
> From all the different reports it seems that all H1 models are not identical. This is not surprising for a device manufactured over 4 years under the same name. Minor improvement/changes will creep in. Just look at the battery issue, and it seems that some H1's drain the battery faster than others even when just sitting idle.



I agree with your observations. I have two Ones - one very early and one more recent - and they are very different animals. Screen appearance, button action and, especially, battery life are quite different between the two units. However, those are separate issues from what the OP originally asked about. One key press both wakes and sends a command (regardless of how hard it may be to register that key press). This behavior/logic is not different between the older and newer units.


----------



## NickTheGreat

You guys must have wimpy fingers


----------



## Drahthaar

Figured I would share this deal with you guys since I've already ordered mine...










Logitech: 50% off Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote - Refurbished Now: $99.99. Expires on: Aug 09 Packaging has cosmetic damage, but product is new and fully warranted. While supplies last, limit 1 per customer.


Code: logi_h1_8612


It comes with free shipping as well.


----------



## bruman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10110#post_22279407
> 
> 
> My Harmony One developed the dreaded swollen battery issue in the last month. I emailed Logitech, and THEY WERE AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Needless to say I am up and running again, quickly, easily and better than I ever imagined.
> 
> My question is.......what does the AVS Forum say about charging the remote?? Run it down before charging?? Daily charging?? Leave on cradle when not in use??
> 
> I have seen where Logitech says is ok to leave on cradle...but after my issue just wanted to be sure the best way to handle it...........



I am one who has seem to got a great unit and battery, or maybe it is the way I use it.


I bought a refurb quite a while back. I only charge it when the units warns me, even still that may be once every couple of months. My unit seems to last a very long time before recharging and not sure why. I have yet to have a battery issue at all.


If I were you, I would charge it when needed and not put it on the charging unit. I have had great luck with mine doing it that way and the battery still holds the same charge as it did a few years ago.


I have yet to find any device that likes to be left on its charging station all the time. It always seems to kill the battery eventually.


----------



## DeadEd

I put mine in the charger every night. However our TV is on all day and we pretty much watch TV with the remote in our hands all the time, constantly pressing the 30 second skip button (we watch everything from DVR). I'm sure all the button pushing and moving about (turns on the light) drains it more quickly. I've left it out for a few days, never got a message from it telling me it was low, but that what we do. Have had our first one for 2 years so far.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy

I've noticed my battery getting larger on both my Harmony One and my Harmony 880. Anyone else have this?


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChAoTiCpInOy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10120_40#post_22312753
> 
> 
> I've noticed my battery getting larger on both my Harmony One and my Harmony 880. Anyone else have this?



Is it swollen? Set it on the table (the battery) will it spin like a top?


If so, you need to replace it. Eventually it could get so swollen it won't come out or maybe even hurt the remote


----------



## a68oliver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChAoTiCpInOy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22312753
> 
> 
> I've noticed my battery getting larger on both my Harmony One and my Harmony 880. Anyone else have this?



Search this thread for "swollen battery" and you will find 139 (or more) posts regarding it. Others have had Logitech replace the battery for free.


----------



## prme19

Hello everyone


I just got a harmony one last week and didnt get to set it up til last night.. Ive setup activities to watch tv and watch bluray.. It turns on my samsung tv es8000 and my samsung bluray player bd-es900 as well as my motorola stb from verizon fios.. But it wont turn on my samsung soundbar hw-450? It is on ARC with the tv and i have anynet on (im not sure if these are realated).. Please help.. Thanks in advance


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a68oliver*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22313799
> 
> 
> Search this thread for "swollen battery" and you will find 139 (or more) posts regarding it. Others have had Logitech replace the battery for free.



If the battery has started to swell, replace it ASAP. Mine was so swollen it would not physically come out of the compartment and Logitech would only offer to sell me a new remote to fix it. This is a fundamental design flaw in the Harmony One given that per their own FAQ it is 'normal' for the battery to swell over time and the way the battery sits in the case this swelling will cause it to jam inside.


Don't just assume that Logitech will do the right thing if you do get a stuck battery, it depends on your location and possibly who you talk to unless they have had an across the board change in policy on this issue.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prme19*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22314874
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I just got a harmony one last week and didnt get to set it up til last night.. Ive setup activities to watch tv and watch bluray.. It turns on my samsung tv es8000 and my samsung bluray player bd-es900 as well as my motorola stb from verizon fios.. But it wont turn on my samsung soundbar hw-450? It is on ARC with the tv and i have anynet on (im not sure if these are realated).. Please help.. Thanks in advance



Turn off Anynet because the Harmony will do everything for you and the Anynet can interfere with the operation of the Harmony. It is possible that the Anynet is turning on the soundbar and the Harmony is turning it right back off. Go to the devices section of your remote, choose the soundbar and verify that the power toggle button will turn the soundbar on and off. If it does not then you can teach it the correct command from the original remote.


----------



## prme19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22319187
> 
> 
> Turn off Anynet because the Harmony will do everything for you and the Anynet can interfere with the operation of the Harmony. It is possible that the Anynet is turning on the soundbar and the Harmony is turning it right back off. Go to the devices section of your remote, choose the soundbar and verify that the power toggle button will turn the soundbar on and off. If it does not then you can teach it the correct command from the original remote.



thanks, turned off any net completely on all devices and used optical cable.. but now, i'm having problems with the inputs, it won't switch to the right one.. i have stb on hdmi1 and bluray on hdmi2.. i don't know where to make the adjustments.. i'm sure it has been discussed here before, but can anyone here help me.. thanks


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prme19*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10120_40#post_22319785
> 
> 
> thanks, turned off any net completely on all devices and used optical cable.. but now, i'm having problems with the inputs, it won't switch to the right one.. i have stb on hdmi1 and bluray on hdmi2.. i don't know where to make the adjustments.. i'm sure it has been discussed here before, but can anyone here help me.. thanks



It is in the activity set up. Look through the options and it's in there. I'm not in front of the software, so I can't remember the specifics. But you can do it through this wizard where it asks you that very question.


----------



## mrcarnut

Sorry this got started as new thread when I meant to have it part of this.


I have a strange thing that has just come up. I have a Harmony One controlling a Sony KDL-60EX700, Denon 2809, Time Warner cable box and Oppo BDP-83. I recently noticed that sometimes if I pick up the remote while watching the TV with the cable box and Denon on that the channel will go to stretch mode. It says STRETCH across the center of the TV. I can change the channel and it will go back to full screen mode (I am watching HD channels). This does not happen every time or on every channel. It also does not happen on the Oppo which makes me think it is the cable box that is doing the stretching. I have an option for aspect for the TV on the remote and if I go to the TV aspect it does show it is stretch mode but the channel is. If I go to the cable box it does not show it is in stretch mode but again the channel is. Anyone else experience this? If so how do I make it stop? Thanks for the help.


----------



## pbarach

^^^

Are you sure that you aren't accidentally pushing whatever button on the Harmony Remote controls the aspect ratio setting on the cable box? If you pick up the remote carefully by the edges, do you still have this happening?


BTW I have a Time Warner SA-8300HDC cable box and a Harmony One, and I have never had this problem, either with my Denon 3805 receiver or its replacement 4310.


----------



## DougReim

Sorry if this has been answered but I've searched this thread and found similar results but none that was specific for me:

Is there a way to add a delay between commands in a sequence? I've only got one free command in this sequence and I added a fake command in that space but it still isn't long enough. When going to my network through my DVD player I need to add about 10 seconds between two commands (while my player finds the network). I've found answers regarding delays within activities but none about delays within sequences.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.........................


----------



## BPlayer

^^^


I have my H1 configured to use the # key (bottom right on the remote) to perform the stretch function on the 8300HD. Cannot remember if this key was automatically configured when the activity was setup or if it was a custom setting. Good chance that you are accidentally pressing that button when picking up the remote.


----------



## mdavej

Sorry Doug, there's no possibility of delays in sequences. I suggest you break it in two and handle the delay yourself. Other remotes like URC, Xsight and others can have delays in any macro step.


----------



## DougReim

Not the answer I wanted but the one I expected.

Thank you.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22287058
> 
> 
> I've never hit the limit... I don't know if it's a hard number or it just tells you when it has run out of memory (usage of which can vary based on several factors other than just the number of activities).
> 
> I have 12 devices, 14 mostly complex activities, many pages of custom buttons, a full complement of favorite channels and icons in at least five of the activities, and my AVR has over 100 discrete commands added to its database and I've never had any issues. *The only time I recall ever seeing anybody have memory issues with a One was when someone with a Pioneer AVR tried to program a large number of discrete commands* similarly to what I did with my Onkyo. The Pioneer uses a more complex IR code than most and that ran the remote out out of memory.



I had this problem with my Pioneer 1120. Logitech support recommended I add a second device to which they added my custom commands. So now I have two devices defined for my single AVR, each with a different name and each with a separate list of commands. In most cases, I add both devices to each activity. It sounds like a hack but it's easy to use.


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22323856
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Are you sure that you aren't accidentally pushing whatever button on the Harmony Remote controls the aspect ratio setting on the cable box? If you pick up the remote carefully by the edges, do you still have this happening?
> 
> BTW I have a Time Warner SA-8300HDC cable box and a Harmony One, and I have never had this problem, either with my Denon 3805 receiver or its replacement 4310.



Actually all I have to do is pick up the remote and point it towards the system and the stretch mode changes. I am not touching any buttons. Very strange. I was thinking of deleting the cable box in the remote set up and re-entering it to see if that corrects it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BPlayer

DougReim: A delay can be simulated. Define a dummy device and give it a long inter-command delay time. Then add a command to this device where the delay is required. A bit of trial and error will be required to get the time right. I use this process to create a sequence that performs a commercial skip on the PVR.


----------



## juicegoose

Guys I've had my H1 for a while now and up until this week haven't had my Dierctv remote incorporated. After doing so I had a couple questions

1st some backgroun

Samsung TV

Directv 23-700 dvr receiver

Denon 1713 AV receiver

Xantech Remote ir extender


1. For some odd reason when i adjust the volume with the H1 it lags behind the actual setting. Case in point, I can hit the button 3 times and watch it lag after i'm done pressing the button. I've adjusted the delay down as low as it will let me and it still happens. Any suggestions?


2. While using the remote to control the DVR I have a soft button setup to be able to change eq settings on my receiver. Problem is that when I hit the button to adjust the receiver setting it brings up a menu that requires me to press up or down arrow. Pressing the up or down hard key still controls the DVR because it's the main activity. Would I have to setup a softkey mapped to the AV receiver or is it possible to have a single button(up arrow) mapped to two devices in single activity.


3. Lastly everytime I freakin get my keys mapped correctly and update the remote it changes some other button settings somewhere else. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MIN_Roadkill

I have a problem that I haven't been able to fix, so maybe someone here can help. I have a Mits wd-73740, SA8300hd and Pioneer vsx-1021k. I have an activity for watching vudu on my tv that works fine, but when I switch back to cable tv (or any other program from vudu) the Mits vudu internet app stays on screen. I have setup a sequence where when leaving the vudu activity, the remote sends the exit command to the tv which should close the internet ap, but it does not work. I have tried different delays to no avail. I have to manually select the mits in devices and then push exit to close it. Thanks for any help or ideas.


----------



## BPlayer

Have you tried using the Help key, and does this work? If it does not work it means that the sequence is not sending the correct commands and you should rebuild it? The sequence should exactly match the commands that you would manually enter.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIN_Roadkill*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22343380
> 
> 
> I have a problem that I haven't been able to fix, so maybe someone here can help. I have a Mits wd-73740, SA8300hd and Pioneer vsx-1021k. I have an activity for watching vudu on my tv that works fine, but when I switch back to cable tv (or any other program from vudu) the Mits vudu internet app stays on screen. I have setup a sequence where when leaving the vudu activity, the remote sends the exit command to the tv which should close the internet ap, but it does not work. I have tried different delays to no avail. I have to manually select the mits in devices and then push exit to close it. Thanks for any help or ideas.



If you're sure you setup the activity correctly with a "TV Exit" on leaving activity there may be nothing else you can do. Mitsubishi TV's are notorious for missing IR commands during sequences. Either get in the habit of pressing TV exit before you leave that activity, or add a "TV Exit" button to all other activities.


----------



## MIN_Roadkill

Thanks for the help guys. I made a post and then the thing stars working on its own afterwards. Go figure.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22288978
> 
> 
> I agree with your observations. I have two Ones - one very early and one more recent - and they are very different animals. Screen appearance, button action and, especially, battery life are quite different between the two units. However, those are separate issues from what the OP originally asked about. One key press both wakes and sends a command (regardless of how hard it may be to register that key press). This behavior/logic is not different between the older and newer units.



I was really taken back by the different colors on the touchscreen of my replacment, and not in a good way...but I am getting used to it. The touchscreen seem more responsive, and hard buttons feel better. My original was bought in 2009, but I think it was old stock.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22308093
> 
> 
> I am one who has seem to got a great unit and battery, or maybe it is the way I use it.
> 
> I bought a refurb quite a while back. I only charge it when the units warns me, even still that may be once every couple of months. My unit seems to last a very long time before recharging and not sure why. I have yet to have a battery issue at all.
> 
> If I were you, I would charge it when needed and not put it on the charging unit. I have had great luck with mine doing it that way and the battery still holds the same charge as it did a few years ago.
> 
> I have yet to find any device that likes to be left on its charging station all the time. It always seems to kill the battery eventually.



With my new replacement remote, I only get about a week before battery is down......probably on 50 button presses in that week, as I have been very busy with other things that H/T.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10140#post_22308648
> 
> 
> I put mine in the charger every night. However our TV is on all day and we pretty much watch TV with the remote in our hands all the time, constantly pressing the 30 second skip button (we watch everything from DVR). I'm sure all the button pushing and moving about (turns on the light) drains it more quickly. I've left it out for a few days, never got a message from it telling me it was low, but that what we do. Have had our first one for 2 years so far.



What battery do you guys have? I have noticed my new battery seems to have a "vent" to the front of it.......


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22345760
> 
> 
> I was really taken back by the different colors on the touchscreen of my replacment, and not in a good way...but I am getting used to it.



Have you checked out the 3 built in themes? You may have switched the old one and forgotten about it?


----------



## kikkoman

Newbie H1 user here! I've actually had the remote for about a yr now. Bought it refurbished last Black Friday. I know I need to replace the battery b/c it drains like every 2-3 days with only minimum use. Do you all know if Harmony will send us a new battery? Probably not, but just thought I'd ask. I should've actually contacted them back then, but I was so lazy. I know that someone mentioned to buy a separate battery and just buy the battery charger as well, so that you always have one battery charged and when one goes out, just pop the other in and charge that one. This way you don't have to use the H1 charger. I'll probably still use it though, but thought that was a good idea to buy the battery charger.


Anyhow, my system looks like this:

H1

LG 55 LW5600

Marantz SR6006 (AVR)

Cisco RNG200N (DVR - Comcast)

PS3

Xbox 360


I'm sure I can probably find the questions I need by sifting thru these forums, but not going to lie, it can be overwhelming thumbing thru everything, and I'm feeling lazy. I'll have to find some time for that later on.


Ok, I've setup the H1 and added the activities for the simple items like watch tv, play ps3, play xbox 360, listen to radio. I noticed that I have issues with pretty much most of the activities in that once I click the activity, instead of the devices turning on, sometimes they will, but it feels like I have to click the Help after and then follow the prompts on the remote and say no or yes this device is on for it to all turn on at once. This seems very silly to have to do this say 50% of the time or more. So if you could answer the questions below, that would be great, or let me know where to find them








Based on the main issue above, I think I read in the tips and trick website that you should setup Discrete power actions for each of your device instead of the usual power toggle which just turns from off to on and vice versa? Is this correct and will it solve my issue?
It seems like the other big settings to play with are the inter or pause features for each device action? Not sure if I need to slow it down or speed it up, but I know that usually when I hit the Off button on the H1 to say turn off the watch tv activity, the tv is like 90% of the time always on. Is this the Discrete setup or a delay issue or both?
Also, just as a setup, but is it a good rule to take each remote for each device you have and to try to teach it to the H1 by pointing the remotes at each other or is it the same as using the web program and downloading all of the original remote buttons? Is this the same as discrete actions? I'm trying to see if I should go thru all of my remotes and hit each button on that remote and have the H1 learn it, or if there is a faster way or better way of doing this?
I guess in order for each of the H1 physical buttons to be used for a device remote, you have to manually assign it either learning it or using the program to map it? Asking b/c a very silly thing I noticed on the H1 and my DVR is that once I click 'Watch TV' which powers AVR, DVR, then TV, I have to hit Device and select 'DVR', then toggle thru the touch screen actions before I can hit the 'My Dvr' (or My Menu), I forget what it says on the actually DVR remote, but I feel it's to many clicks to get where I need. On the original remote, I just hit that button and it takes me there. Am I supposed to map that to one of the H1 buttons or does it go in the actions of the device on the H1 and I have to scroll thru to find? If so, I guess I can rearrange the actions so it's on the first pg of the H1?
How come when after you click an activity, say 'Watch TV' which uses theAVR, DVR, and TV, that the main screen on the H1 only is limited to 1 pg. I always have to click the Device icon and then find the DVR icon so that I can get all of the actions for that device and then have to scroll thru to find the action I need. I have to do the same thing when watching PS3.
For the PS3, I have the Nyko bluwave adapter and I think I read that you can NEVER turn the PS3 on with the H1 b/c there is just no way of doing it, but I guess to turn it off, you can setup a set of codes to toggle thru how you would the PS3 remote, which is like left, left, left, up, up, up, etc (the manual way of turning it off). I'm wondering if you can turn it off using codes, can we not do the same to power on the device, say if we could get the 'PS middle button' mapped to the H1? I actually need that 'PS middle' button on my H1 as well b/c I can't get out or close things w/o having that action in there. Is there a place to set this up?
I guess I need to do alot of reading to get things setup right b/c right now, it doesn't seem like the H1 is as useful as it could be, but I'm sure I'm not setting it up correctly to take full potential. My wife hates it and always goes back to the original 4+ remotes for each device to control them. Not going to lie, but I do that on the Comcast DVR remote all the time.


Sorry for so many questions and such a long post, but maybe with some help I'll be able to get the H1 up and running like how it should and where the wifey is not constantly telling me that the remote sucks and that I wasted my money!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbarach

^^^

I'll just answer a couple of your questions. I don't have Comcast or a PS3, and I am hardly a Harmony One guru, but these are basic enough for me to answer:


It's best to use the software to set up the activities and not mess with trying to teach the H1 all of the buttons on your other remotes. You can do the "teaching" process later on if some of the software-supplied codes aren't working or if you need to add custom buttons and the codes aren't in the Harmony software.


You asked why the touch screen for each activity is limited to one screen. It may end up that way after you do your first programming of activities, but you can then use the software to add extra pages for each activity with any of the commands you want to add for any of the devices used in that activity. For example, I added an extra page to my Watch TV activity that has commands for the various Audyssey features on my AVR. You can even program a macro sequence of (I think) 10 commands to be operated by a single button. And you can move commands from one page to another as you like. I only have to go into My Devices for commands that are so rarely used that I almost never need them.


I can't say why you and your wife think the original 4+ remotes work better than the H1. There are very few times when I actually take out the indvidual remotes for my devices, such as running detailed SETUP operations on my AVR, using my Roku remote (has a motion sensor) to play Angry Birds, etc.


----------



## kikkoman

^ ^ ^

Thanks pbarach! When I mentioned my wife prefers the other remotes is mainly b/c we haven't really programmed the H1 to take full potential of it. I didn't go thru and add activities to the 'Watch TV' so whatever the defaults are on the screen are there. I think the biggest issue is when powering on or off an activity and not all the devices are in synch and so we keep having to click the 'Help' and then say which device is not on, etc. before they are all on. This doesn't seem right and I think it's mainly a setup issue. I was just looking for some quick hits and setups to get it going, but you did help in mentioning that you can add commands to the activities to expand more than 1 pg. I think I was just super lazy setting the stuff up and was more excited about getting the TV, and sound system hooked up and not paying attention to what will control the devices.







But once I add more commands including the DVR specific and AVR ones, I should have a good start point.


I just know I haven't set it up to take full potential yet. I was thinking I could just add a device and it know exactly all the commands and adds them for me where I like it. Wishful thinking, I know!










Do you have issues with it powering all devices on with the correct inputs when you click an activity and having to click the 'Help' often or it works pretty well for you?



Thanks,


----------



## djtoodles

Is this remote worth it? I had a co-worker mention the battery and charging station have problems and they went through 3 remotes and a lot of money before going to a lower end model that worked off normal batteries. I would like 1 remote to rule them all but I am wondering if these battery issues are something to worry about.


----------



## mdavej

Just get a Harmony 650. It works pretty much like the One except for fewer devices, and it uses regular batteries. Screen isn't quite as large either. A 700 would work fine too if you replace the included rechargeables with alkalines.


----------



## djtoodles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22348759
> 
> 
> Just get a Harmony 650. It works pretty much like the One except for fewer devices, and it uses regular batteries. Screen isn't quite as large either. A 700 would work fine too if you replace the included rechargeables with alkalines.


Yeah but doesnt it lack the touch screen on those? they need a harmony one that is powered by normal batteries.


----------



## hawkster27

The time display on my Harmony One is off by two and a half hours, even though I reset it just 24 hours ago. This is the only anomaly I currently have with the remote. Is this something that might forecast problems down the road, or is it just a glitch I should ignore?


----------



## a68oliver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtoodles*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22348735
> 
> 
> Is this remote worth it? I had a co-worker mention the battery and charging station have problems and they went through 3 remotes and a lot of money before going to a lower end model that worked off normal batteries. I would like 1 remote to rule them all but I am wondering if these battery issues are something to worry about.



Keep in mind that the people that don't have problems don't post. I have had 0 problems with mine and am glad I have it.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22349456
> 
> 
> The time display on my Harmony One is off by two and a half hours, even though I reset it just 24 hours ago. This is the only anomaly I currently have with the remote. Is this something that might forecast problems down the road, or is it just a glitch I should ignore?



I have the same problem - mine is slow by 80 mins


It was 60 mins for a while and I had thought it was a daylight savings issue but then moved to 80 mins so it's not that.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a68oliver*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10150_50#post_22349509
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the people that don't have problems don't post. I have had 0 problems with mine and am glad I have it.


+1. Zero problems. I have been 100% happy with this remote and what it does.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtoodles*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22349394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22348759
> 
> 
> Just get a Harmony 650. It works pretty much like the One except for fewer devices, and it uses regular batteries. Screen isn't quite as large either. A 700 would work fine too if you replace the included rechargeables with alkalines.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but doesnt it lack the touch screen on those? they need a harmony one that is powered by normal batteries.
Click to expand...

Yes but honestly the touchscreen isn't a big deal. You just press buttons beside the screen rather than the screen itself. If you want to avoid batteries, you have to make compromises.


Check out URC. I think some of their touchscreen models use regular batteries. Personally I'd stick with the One and replace the battery in a few years if it comes to that. I think they're under $10 on eBay, far cheaper than a couple of month's worth of alkalines.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kikkoman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_100#post_22348154
> 
> 
> Newbie H1 user here! I've actually had the remote for about a yr now. Bought it refurbished last Black Friday. I know I need to replace the battery b/c it drains like every 2-3 days with only minimum use. Do you all know if Harmony will send us a new battery? Probably not, but just thought I'd ask. I should've actually contacted them back then, but I was so lazy. I know that someone mentioned to buy a separate battery and just buy the battery charger as well, so that you always have one battery charged and when one goes out, just pop the other in and charge that one. This way you don't have to use the H1 charger. I'll probably still use it though, but thought that was a good idea to buy the battery charger.
> 
> Anyhow, my system looks like this:
> 
> H1
> 
> LG 55 LW5600
> 
> Marantz SR6006 (AVR)
> 
> Cisco RNG200N (DVR - Comcast)
> 
> PS3
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> I'm sure I can probably find the questions I need by sifting thru these forums, but not going to lie, it can be overwhelming thumbing thru everything, and I'm feeling lazy. I'll have to find some time for that later on.
> 
> Ok, I've setup the H1 and added the activities for the simple items like watch tv, play ps3, play xbox 360, listen to radio. I noticed that I have issues with pretty much most of the activities in that once I click the activity, instead of the devices turning on, sometimes they will, but it feels like I have to click the Help after and then follow the prompts on the remote and say no or yes this device is on for it to all turn on at once. This seems very silly to have to do this say 50% of the time or more. So if you could answer the questions below, that would be great, or let me know where to find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the main issue above, I think I read in the tips and trick website that you should setup Discrete power actions for each of your device instead of the usual power toggle which just turns from off to on and vice versa? Is this correct and will it solve my issue?
> It seems like the other big settings to play with are the inter or pause features for each device action? Not sure if I need to slow it down or speed it up, but I know that usually when I hit the Off button on the H1 to say turn off the watch tv activity, the tv is like 90% of the time always on. Is this the Discrete setup or a delay issue or both?
> Also, just as a setup, but is it a good rule to take each remote for each device you have and to try to teach it to the H1 by pointing the remotes at each other or is it the same as using the web program and downloading all of the original remote buttons? Is this the same as discrete actions? I'm trying to see if I should go thru all of my remotes and hit each button on that remote and have the H1 learn it, or if there is a faster way or better way of doing this?
> I guess in order for each of the H1 physical buttons to be used for a device remote, you have to manually assign it either learning it or using the program to map it? Asking b/c a very silly thing I noticed on the H1 and my DVR is that once I click 'Watch TV' which powers AVR, DVR, then TV, I have to hit Device and select 'DVR', then toggle thru the touch screen actions before I can hit the 'My Dvr' (or My Menu), I forget what it says on the actually DVR remote, but I feel it's to many clicks to get where I need. On the original remote, I just hit that button and it takes me there. Am I supposed to map that to one of the H1 buttons or does it go in the actions of the device on the H1 and I have to scroll thru to find? If so, I guess I can rearrange the actions so it's on the first pg of the H1?
> How come when after you click an activity, say 'Watch TV' which uses theAVR, DVR, and TV, that the main screen on the H1 only is limited to 1 pg. I always have to click the Device icon and then find the DVR icon so that I can get all of the actions for that device and then have to scroll thru to find the action I need. I have to do the same thing when watching PS3.
> For the PS3, I have the Nyko bluwave adapter and I think I read that you can NEVER turn the PS3 on with the H1 b/c there is just no way of doing it, but I guess to turn it off, you can setup a set of codes to toggle thru how you would the PS3 remote, which is like left, left, left, up, up, up, etc (the manual way of turning it off). I'm wondering if you can turn it off using codes, can we not do the same to power on the device, say if we could get the 'PS middle button' mapped to the H1? I actually need that 'PS middle' button on my H1 as well b/c I can't get out or close things w/o having that action in there. Is there a place to set this up?
> I guess I need to do alot of reading to get things setup right b/c right now, it doesn't seem like the H1 is as useful as it could be, but I'm sure I'm not setting it up correctly to take full potential. My wife hates it and always goes back to the original 4+ remotes for each device to control them. Not going to lie, but I do that on the Comcast DVR remote all the time.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions and such a long post, but maybe with some help I'll be able to get the H1 up and running like how it should and where the wifey is not constantly telling me that the remote sucks and that I wasted my money!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Any other feedback would be greatly appreciated! I know I need to read up on some things and play around more, but decided to just try the 'That was EASY' button and ask away


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10160_40#post_22349670
> 
> 
> +1. Zero problems. I have been 100% happy with this remote and what it does.



+ 1










No problems with mine and I've had it almost exactly 4 years now.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Based on the main issue above, I think I read in the tips and trick website that you should setup Discrete power actions for each of your device instead of the usual power toggle which just turns from off to on and vice versa? Is this correct and will it solve my issue?


This is true. But only some devices actually have discretes. If you see a Power On or Power Off command in the list, you're in luck.


> Quote:
> [*] It seems like the other big settings to play with are the inter or pause features for each device action? Not sure if I need to slow it down or speed it up, but I know that usually when I hit the Off button on the H1 to say turn off the watch tv activity, the tv is like 90% of the time always on. Is this the Discrete setup or a delay issue or both?


You can change the delays in the remote setup, but it is remote-wide, not for specific activities or commands.


> Quote:
> [*] Also, just as a setup, but is it a good rule to take each remote for each device you have and to try to teach it to the H1 by pointing the remotes at each other or is it the same as using the web program and downloading all of the original remote buttons? Is this the same as discrete actions? I'm trying to see if I should go thru all of my remotes and hit each button on that remote and have the H1 learn it, or if there is a faster way or better way of doing this?


Terrible Idea. Don't teach commands unless absolutely necessary. There may be a couple of things you have to do this for, but not very many.


> Quote:
> [*] I guess in order for each of the H1 physical buttons to be used for a device remote, you have to manually assign it either learning it or using the program to map it? Asking b/c a very silly thing I noticed on the H1 and my DVR is that once I click 'Watch TV' which powers AVR, DVR, then TV, I have to hit Device and select 'DVR', then toggle thru the touch screen actions before I can hit the 'My Dvr' (or My Menu), I forget what it says on the actually DVR remote, but I feel it's to many clicks to get where I need. On the original remote, I just hit that button and it takes me there. Am I supposed to map that to one of the H1 buttons or does it go in the actions of the device on the H1 and I have to scroll thru to find? If so, I guess I can rearrange the actions so it's on the first pg of the H1?


IF you have your activities set up properly, you should never be in device mode. You can set up your activity to have the volume buttons go to your receiver, and the number keys to your STB, and the menu buttons or whatever for your TV.


> Quote:
> [*] How come when after you click an activity, say 'Watch TV' which uses theAVR, DVR, and TV, that the main screen on the H1 only is limited to 1 pg. I always have to click the Device icon and then find the DVR icon so that I can get all of the actions for that device and then have to scroll thru to find the action I need. I have to do the same thing when watching PS3.


As mentioned before, you can add pages to this. Should be able to add 6 I believe.


> Quote:
> [*] For the PS3, I have the Nyko bluwave adapter and I think I read that you can NEVER turn the PS3 on with the H1 b/c there is just no way of doing it, but I guess to turn it off, you can setup a set of codes to toggle thru how you would the PS3 remote, which is like left, left, left, up, up, up, etc (the manual way of turning it off). I'm wondering if you can turn it off using codes, can we not do the same to power on the device, say if we could get the 'PS middle button' mapped to the H1? I actually need that 'PS middle' button on my H1 as well b/c I can't get out or close things w/o having that action in there. Is there a place to set this up?


No help on PS3. Sorry


> Quote:
> [*] I guess I need to do alot of reading to get things setup right b/c right now, it doesn't seem like the H1 is as useful as it could be, but I'm sure I'm not setting it up correctly to take full potential. My wife hates it and always goes back to the original 4+ remotes for each device to control them. Not going to lie, but I do that on the Comcast DVR remote all the time.



Remember the Harmony's are ACTIVITY based. It's not like the cheap universals where you toggle to DVD player, and then toggle back to TV. If your activity is set up properly, the remote handles this for you.


----------



## kikkoman

^ ^ ^


Thanks NickTheGreat for answering my questions. I'll play around with the remote setup this week and work off the tips you and pbarach provided.


If anybody else provides input, I'll use those as well.


Thanks,


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Re PS3: If the command isn't on the nyko remote, it can't be added. You can add all the steps for OFF to the end of your activity. No chance ON will ever work with the nyko because it's dead when PS3 is off.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_100#post_22351379
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Re PS3: If the command isn't on the nyko remote, it can't be added. You can add all the steps for OFF to the end of your activity. No chance ON will ever work with the nyko because it's dead when PS3 is off.



Thanks mdavej! I remember coming across this to where you will never be able to turn off the PS3 with the nyko and the only way would be to buy the logitech PS3 adapter, but I don't feel like paying roughly another $40-50 bucks for that when I always have to turn the PS3 on by physically walking up to it and inserting a bluray disc anyways.


With that being said, I assume ppl who have the nyko should probably just remove the action to turn the PS3 ON within the activity, since it will never work and is causing an extra useless action.


Also I've been doing some reading and it appears that the HDMI CEC control causes issues with turning off or on devices w/i an activity and thus having to hit Help to turn on the device, so I may have to play with this as well. When I was reading what ARC does, it makes sense and you can't take away this option other than not using the hdmi port on the tv, but it seems to be a very good feature to stream your Netflix or other internet content on your tv and have that audio flow back to the AVR to play the audio from the AVR. But I think I read that some devices need the TV's HDMI CEC (Simplink for LG) on for the arc to work. So hopefully I don't need to turn it off.


The HDMI CEC was a little confusing to me. It somehow makes it seem that you can control multiple devices, say your tv, DVR, and AVR with your tv remote w/o having to do anything. This would seem like you wouldn't need an all-in-one remote then, but I think it can only control the devices in a limited fashion and not as detailed as the H1. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying why do I need an H1, I was just interpreting the definition and probably did a bad job of it


----------



## mdavej

Sounds to me like you got it exactly right. The idea is to reduce the need for a universal. I get the best of both worlds by using CEC for my PS3 and getting full on/off control, plus all the extra benefits of a universal. Like you, I can't bring myself to spend $40 just to control a single $200 device. So a $15 nyko is good, a $3 Auvio is better, and free CEC is best.


However, harmony's state tracking can be thrown off by CEC. But with good macro design (use of discretes and a few tricks), you can minimize these issues. I don't use harmony, so CEC is a little easier to deal with in my case and makes my macros much simpler. For example, my Play PS3 activity macro consists mainly of just a couple of commands: TV discrete on and PS3 power. All other power and input switching happens automatically. You have to get creative to do the same on harmony.


----------



## djtoodles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22349904
> 
> 
> Yes but honestly the touchscreen isn't a big deal. You just press buttons beside the screen rather than the screen itself. If you want to avoid batteries, you have to make compromises.
> 
> Check out URC. I think some of their touchscreen models use regular batteries. Personally I'd stick with the One and replace the battery in a few years if it comes to that. I think they're under $10 on eBay, far cheaper than a couple of month's worth of alkalines.


oh you can replace the battery for that cheap? what about the contacts to the charge station? is that part of the battery?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtoodles*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22352258
> 
> 
> what about the contacts to the charge station? is that part of the battery?


No. Just clean the contacts if you have trouble. I don't understand why this is even an issue. A couple of people had swollen batteries. It's not the end of the world. Valid concerns about the One in my mind would include things like limited macro capability (only 5 steps max), the lack of colored buttons, high price, and the fingerprint magnet finish, not a rare defect of a cheap replaceable item.


----------



## DeadEd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22353377
> 
> 
> No. Just clean the contacts if you have trouble. I don't understand why this is even an issue. A couple of people had swollen batteries. It's not the end of the world. Valid concerns about the One in my mind would include things like limited macro capability (only 5 steps max), the lack of colored buttons, high price, and the fingerprint magnet finish...



... and the fact that you just can't get rid of that half second delay.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22353377
> 
> 
> A couple of people had swollen batteries. It's not the end of the world.



I'm one of the 'couple' of people who had a swollen battery issue and while not the end of the world, it can be the end of a very expensive remote. Due to the design of the battery compartment (slide in instead of lift out), the swollen battery gets physically jammed in the compartment since when swollen enough the battery will no longer lift clear of the lip that holds it in place. And at least in my case they told me that 'this is normal', and that all they could do was give me a minor discount on purchasing a new remote from their online store (which would have cost more than buying one at retail with normal retail discounts). Poor design + poor customer service after the fact.


Being a long time Harmony user, things were MUCH better before they sold the company to Logitech. Still one of the best options on the market though.


----------



## NickTheGreat

The swollen battery is an issue, but not a deal breaker. It's probably one of those things a guy should check periodically.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10100_100#post_22352171
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you got it exactly right. The idea is to reduce the need for a universal. I get the best of both worlds by using CEC for my PS3 and getting full on/off control, plus all the extra benefits of a universal. Like you, I can't bring myself to spend $40 just to control a single $200 device. So a $15 nyko is good, a $3 Auvio is better, and free CEC is best.
> 
> However, harmony's state tracking can be thrown off by CEC. But with good macro design (use of discretes and a few tricks), you can minimize these issues. I don't use harmony, so CEC is a little easier to deal with in my case and makes my macros much simpler. For example, my Play PS3 activity macro consists mainly of just a couple of commands: TV discrete on and PS3 power. All other power and input switching happens automatically. You have to get creative to do the same on harmony.



I finally setup my H1 and 880 yesterday and now it's working as intended. When I originally setup the device and activities, I thought the program would map all of the buttons for me, and add all the activities based on the original remote, but of course that is asking for way too much. I finally mapped my buttons and on screen actions so that I would use the remote via the Activities instead of having to Drill down into the device itself and operate from there. I did notice something frustrating when updating the buttons was that sometimes when saving the changes, that when I went back in, some of them would be deleted or moved or changed. That was really odd, but I think it was b/c I either had a duplicate name action or a duplicate device button specified under the setup page actions. But it was definitely frustrating to say the least. I know you're all thinking why do you have 2 actions with the same name and/or 2 mapped to the same button. I don't recall the action name but for the same button, I was mapping the ps3 buttons triangle, square, circle, x and so I wanted one set to have the bluray action like Movie Menu (triangle), Control Panel (square), etc., then underneath it to be just the Triangle, Square, etc so that when I exit the movie onto the XMB, I know what the actual buttons are. This is mainly for other ppl who will use the remote since I know what I'm putting there. I did setup the macro on exit to go left then up and x to turn off the ps3 and it worked, so that was nice. Turning on is not a problem b/c I still have to put a disc in anyways.


But I'll still have to tweak the remote to see exactly what I want to map my extra buttons to, but it works nicely now!







I was just me being super lazy in setting it up in the beginning or being naive to think the remote would do all that I thought.


Anyhow, thanks for everyone's input. I appreciate it. I'll definitely let you all know if I have any questions.


Thanks,


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kikkoman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_50#post_22357060
> 
> 
> I finally setup my H1 and 880 yesterday and now it's working as intended. When I originally setup the device and activities, I thought the program would map all of the buttons for me, and add all the activities based on the original remote, but of course that is asking for way too much. I finally mapped my buttons and on screen actions so that I would use the remote via the Activities instead of having to Drill down into the device itself and operate from there. I did notice something frustrating when updating the buttons was that sometimes when saving the changes, that when I went back in, some of them would be deleted or moved or changed. That was really odd, but I think it was b/c I either had a duplicate name action or a duplicate device button specified under the setup page actions. But it was definitely frustrating to say the least. I know you're all thinking why do you have 2 actions with the same name and/or 2 mapped to the same button. I don't recall the action name but for the same button, I was mapping the ps3 buttons triangle, square, circle, x and so I wanted one set to have the bluray action like Movie Menu (triangle), Control Panel (square), etc., then underneath it to be just the Triangle, Square, etc so that when I exit the movie onto the XMB, I know what the actual buttons are. This is mainly for other ppl who will use the remote since I know what I'm putting there. I did setup the macro on exit to go left then up and x to turn off the ps3 and it worked, so that was nice. Turning on is not a problem b/c I still have to put a disc in anyways.
> 
> But I'll still have to tweak the remote to see exactly what I want to map my extra buttons to, but it works nicely now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just me being super lazy in setting it up in the beginning or being naive to think the remote would do all that I thought.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for everyone's input. I appreciate it. I'll definitely let you all know if I have any questions.
> 
> Thanks,



You are correct about the duplicate custom buttons being deleted.


One way around this (if you have not maxed out on devices) is to add the same device a second time... e.g., PS3 and PS3-2... then you can add the same commands twice, once from each copy of the device. You would use the existing/first copy of the device for all programming just as you already have done. The second copy of the device would be manually added as an extra device in the activity, then only used for those duplicate commands in the button setup.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22357261
> 
> 
> You are correct about the duplicate custom buttons being deleted.
> 
> One way around this (if you have not maxed out on devices) is to add the same device a second time... e.g., PS3 and PS3-2... then you can add the same commands twice, once from each copy of the device. You would use the existing/first copy of the device for all programming just as you already have done. The second copy of the device would be manually added as an extra device in the activity, then only used for those duplicate commands in the button setup.



Didn't think of this, so definitely a nice work around! Thanks jcalabria!


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtoodles*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22348735
> 
> 
> Is this remote worth it? I had a co-worker mention the battery and charging station have problems and they went through 3 remotes and a lot of money before going to a lower end model that worked off normal batteries. I would like 1 remote to rule them all but I am wondering if these battery issues are something to worry about.



I got two H1s in my household, configured differently - one for basement HT and one for main floor TV room and never had any issues - not with programming nor batteries. I'm very happy with H1.


----------



## bruman

I have the confirmed battery that is suppose to be defective with the blue or green stripe, can't remember.


I have had it for years and I charge the battery rarely and use the remote every night and yet to find it swollen.


But I also don't over charge it and only charge it when it is asking. I charge it for 6-8 hrs and take it off the craddle.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_40#post_22358406
> 
> 
> I have the confirmed battery that is suppose to be defective with the blue or green stripe, can't remember.
> 
> I have had it for years and I charge the battery rarely and use the remote every night and yet to find it swollen.
> 
> But I also don't over charge it and only charge it when it is asking. I charge it for 6-8 hrs and take it off the craddle.



You sound like me. I did everything like you said and found the battery swollen. I bought a new battery, figuring that it was cheaper/easier than waiting until it was too late


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22359939
> 
> 
> You sound like me. I did everything like you said and found the battery swollen. I bought a new battery, figuring that it was cheaper/easier than waiting until it was too late


It has to be a particular battery that is causing the problem. I've had my remote about 5 years and I put it on the cradle every night and it stays there until I get home the next day. My battery doesn't show any sign of swelling.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_40#post_22359985
> 
> 
> It has to be a particular battery that is causing the problem. I've had my remote about 5 years and I put it on the cradle every night and it stays there until I get home the next day. My battery doesn't show any sign of swelling.



Could be. I got mine for my birthday (end of August) 3 or 4 years ago. I replaced the battery last summer. IIRC it was under $15, which was cheaper than a new H1


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22359985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22359939
> 
> 
> You sound like me. I did everything like you said and found the battery swollen. I bought a new battery, figuring that it was cheaper/easier than waiting until it was too late
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a particular battery that is causing the problem. I've had my remote about 5 years and I put it on the cradle every night and it stays there until I get home the next day. My battery doesn't show any sign of swelling.
Click to expand...

You sound like me.










The bottom line is that no battery lasts forever. Yours will die, too.


My H1 battery stopped charging after about 5 years, and when I opened the H1, the battery was swollen and quite hard to remove (I used needle-nose pliers). This seems to be the common failure mode for these batteries.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10170#post_22356452
> 
> 
> I'm one of the 'couple' of people who had a swollen battery issue and while not the end of the world, it can be the end of a very expensive remote. Due to the design of the battery compartment (slide in instead of lift out), the swollen battery gets physically jammed in the compartment since when swollen enough the battery will no longer lift clear of the lip that holds it in place. And at least in my case they told me that 'this is normal', and that all they could do was give me a minor discount on purchasing a new remote from their online store (which would have cost more than buying one at retail with normal retail discounts). Poor design + poor customer service after the fact.
> 
> Being a long time Harmony user, things were MUCH better before they sold the company to Logitech. Still one of the best options on the market though.



Just to kind of even out the experiences with customer service, they took care of my swollen battery issue above and beyond what I could have imagined.


They were great to me.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_50#post_22361679
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no battery lasts forever. Yours will die, too.
> 
> My H1 battery stopped charging after about 5 years, and when I opened the H1, the battery was swollen and quite hard to remove (I used needle-nose pliers). This seems to be the common failure mode for these batteries.



Your statement may be wrong (we don't actually know if it is) because of sampling error: We only know that a relatively small number of H1 owners post here about a swollen battery problem. We do NOT know how often this occurs among the population of H1 owners, nor do we know about other common modes of battery failures that people may not post about (e.g., gradual inability to hold a charge).


----------



## dolphinc

I apologize if this has already been asked but there are way too many pages to go through.


I have a Harmony One, a Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver and 2 projectors. The Yamaha has 2 HDMI outs, I am trying to figure out how to tell the remote witch HDMI out port to use for which projector but I do not see an option for this. I see only input choices. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BPlayer

^^^


How would you select it with the original Yamaha remote? You need to replicate these commands on the H1. If a specific Yamaha command is not already mapped in the H1 then you need to "learn" that command into the H1 from the Yamaha remote.


----------



## dolphinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22363980
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> How would you select it with the original Yamaha remote? You need to replicate these commands on the H1. If a specific Yamaha command is not already mapped in the H1 then you need to "learn" that command into the H1 from the Yamaha remote.



Never mind. I love Yamaha. All I have to do is turn on which projector I want to use and the receiver automatically detects which HDMI out. Everything is working awesome now! Thanks.


----------



## Mac.Concierge

How can I rename the Device name to something I want?


For example, instead of DVD player, I want it to display Oppo-93


----------



## bruman

click on th device and options will come up to pick, select rename.


----------



## willybguy

I've done some hunting & researching & reading and have a question please. I upgraded my AVR from Yamaha RX-V671 to Yamaha RX-A2010. Is there a simple way to get the One to substitute the new AVR for the old AVR in the activity buttons? I can't seem to make the 'swap,' and can't figure out how to do this. Can someone please tell me a way I won't have to re-do all the activities?


----------



## Ceemon

1st post here. Great help so far in the pages I read, however I am having a problem still. When I turn on activity "watch movie" my harmony one will turn on my media box, tv, and stereo and switches the tv input to video which is perfect. But my problem is the remote now shows and controls my stereo instead of my media box and I have to switch to devices to use my remote with media box.


I did just upgrade remotes from an older harmony 659 which didn't have this problem. Any help guys would be appreciated.


----------



## Ceemon

Solved. Deleted media box and re did while setup. Works correct now.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willybguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22368145
> 
> 
> I've done some hunting & researching & reading and have a question please. I upgraded my AVR from Yamaha RX-V671 to Yamaha RX-A2010. Is there a simple way to get the One to substitute the new AVR for the old AVR in the activity buttons? I can't seem to make the 'swap,' and can't figure out how to do this. Can someone please tell me a way I won't have to re-do all the activities?



Just delete the old receiver and add the new one. It takes less than 30 seconds to redo each activity setup unless you want to customize buttons.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_50#post_22369553
> 
> 
> Just delete the old receiver and add the new one. It takes less than 30 seconds to redo each activity setup unless you want to customize buttons.



Generally correct, but I have found it better to add the new one without deleting the old one, then rerun the activity setups changing the answers to the setup questions to the new AVR (e.g., which device will change volume, etc). Delete the old receiver only after all the activities have been updated. More of the custom button programming seems to remain intact this way.


----------



## willybguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22369553
> 
> 
> Just delete the old receiver and add the new one. It takes less than 30 seconds to redo each activity setup unless you want to customize buttons.



thanks - i added the new AVR before deleting the old one, and then just redid each activity. You are right, it only took about a minute to redo each activity to include the new AVR.


fwiw, my new yamaha RX-A2010 AVR seems to play more evenly and reliably with the Harmony One then the RX-V671 that I had been using. I'm not sure if it's because the newer AVR has more power (for antennas) overall, or what, but it's definitely less prone to 'missing' signals.


----------



## SoundsGood

Hey guys,


I just bought a new computer and got a free Xbox 360. Nice!










Now I need to install the Harmony software on my new computer so I can re-program my Harmony One to include the Xbox... but I can't find the software to download. Anyone know where it is??


Thanks!

*EDIT:* Guess what? I think I just found it, *here*.


----------



## craig aguiar

Hey guys. I'm programming my new H1 and I have an issue. No codes I have taught it will function. The units in question are a Bell satellite receiver (which I'm surprised I had to teach in the first place) and a Tripp Lite power conditioner with IR switched outlets. I'm also using these products with a Russound IR repeater. Now, I noticed that after a few uses during programming, the remote would only work when placed right up to the receiver on the repeater. The Bell remote works through the repeater fine. So does the Tripp Lite. I wonder if this is why the original BEll codes didn't work and perhaps I will remove and re-add the device and try the factory codes again.


At any rate the Tripp Lite and BEll codes that were learned still don't work after a full charge. I wonder, I did the learning under Halogen lighting. Has anyone experience IR issues with learning under IR lighting? I think I will re-try with the room lights off.


Finally, I don't see options for learning in raw anymore. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. Are they still present?


Thanks, Craig


----------



## BPlayer

In Device mode, the Learn Command box is on the top right of the screen. You can then select Custom and then to Learn Raw.


From Activities, the Learn Command box is at the bottom right of the screen. You can then select Custom and then Learn Raw.


Any commands that you learn in device mode are not carried over to any activities that use that device.


The Bell device should be there. Try a similar model number and see if that helps or try it under a different category.


----------



## dagger666

anyone know how to set harmony 1 to use FIOS box, not the DVR just HD one?


Ok i set the box up so it turn on with tv and sound bar but the stations are going to the TV not the FIOS box. Meaning when i hit favorites AMC it goes to tv tunner not the fios box and tv tuner can't handle 3 number channel. 57 then 8 which is no single.


----------



## lparsons21

I've been fiddling around with equipment today and ran into an issue.


I had a Sony DN1000 AVR in my system and the H1 liked it just fine.


Now I switched a Harman Kardon AVR247 into the rack and the H1 likes most of it!










The part it doesn't like is the up and down control. I tried it with what the database thinks they are, tried it with learning in 'analyze' mode, and lastly learning in 'raw' mode. It matters not!


The only saving grace is that those are not used by me except when I pull up the on-screen display (menu), and I need them to navigate that. At the moment, since I don't really go into the OSD very often, I just use the HK's remote.


Any suggestions? Or is it just the way things are??


----------



## ZenBeast

Hi Guys.


This is my first post to the remote area that I remember. I've got a problem with

my H1 screen. It's lit up all white, none of the touch functional activity areas are showing.

Working from memory, I can still operrate it by touching where I think the right areas

are on the screen but it sure is annoying.


Has anyone run across this and come up with a solution. I've had it about 4 years of

absolute reliable service.


HELP !!


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22412670
> 
> 
> anyone know how to set harmony 1 to use FIOS box, not the DVR just HD one?
> 
> Ok i set the box up so it turn on with tv and sound bar but the stations are going to the TV not the FIOS box. Meaning when i hit favorites AMC it goes to tv tunner not the fios box and tv tuner can't handle 3 number channel. 57 then 8 which is no single.



You did the activity setup incorrectly. Redo and when it asks you what device you use to change channels, choose "set top box"


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PannyMann*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22413721
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> This is my first post to the remote area that I remember. I've got a problem with
> 
> my H1 screen. It's lit up all white, none of the touch functional activity areas are showing.
> 
> Working from memory, I can still operrate it by touching where I think the right areas
> 
> are on the screen but it sure is annoying.
> 
> Has anyone run across this and come up with a solution. I've had it about 4 years of
> 
> absolute reliable service.
> 
> HELP !!



You can try these things in this order...


#1 Remove & replace battery


#2 Connect to PC and update remote


#3 Throw it out the window and buy a new one


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lparsons21*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22413326
> 
> 
> I've been fiddling around with equipment today and ran into an issue.
> 
> I had a Sony DN1000 AVR in my system and the H1 liked it just fine.
> 
> Now I switched a Harman Kardon AVR247 into the rack and the H1 likes most of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part it doesn't like is the up and down control. I tried it with what the database thinks they are, tried it with learning in 'analyze' mode, and lastly learning in 'raw' mode. It matters not!
> 
> The only saving grace is that those are not used by me except when I pull up the on-screen display (menu), and I need them to navigate that. At the moment, since I don't really go into the OSD very often, I just use the HK's remote.
> 
> Any suggestions? Or is it just the way things are??



I had the AVR347 and it worked fine for me. You could try changing your model # to that one. After you update the model go into devices in the software and change the buttons to "Direction Up" & "Direction Down". For some unknown reason Logitech has the buttons on AV Receivers default to "Tune UP' & "Tune Down". (stupid)


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_40#post_22414026
> 
> 
> You can try these things in this order...
> 
> #1 Remove & replace battery
> 
> #2 Connect to PC and update remote
> 
> #3 Throw it out the window and buy a new one



Thats about what I was gonna say


----------



## lparsons21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22414042
> 
> 
> I had the AVR347 and it worked fine for me. You could try changing your model # to that one. After you update the model go into devices in the software and change the buttons to "Direction Up" & "Direction Down". For some unknown reason Logitech has the buttons on AV Receivers default to "Tune UP' & "Tune Down". (stupid)



Thanks for the reply. Tried it and still no work. Oh well, it isn't like I go into the OSD very much anyway.


Again, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dropkick Murphy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200#post_22413973
> 
> 
> You did the activity setup incorrectly. Redo and when it asks you what device you use to change channels, choose "set top box"



thanks that fixed it. I only see 4 screens for favorites but don't see how to add anymore. got more channels i would like to shortcut


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22416004
> 
> 
> thanks that fixed it. I only see 4 screens for favorites but don't see how to add anymore. got more channels i would like to shortcut


Sorry, that's the max (4x6=24). If you want a similar remote with more, the Xsight Touch has 72 and uses the same icons as harmony. It also has unlimited macro steps instead of only 5 and RF, all for half the price.


However, I think the idea behind limiting it to 4 screens is that by the time you navigate to a 5th page, you have more button presses than just entering the channel number, hence defeating the purpose of quick access to a few channels.


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22416004
> 
> 
> thanks that fixed it. I only see 4 screens for favorites but don't see how to add anymore. got more channels i would like to shortcut



The widely used workaround is to set up another activity named something like "Watch Sports" in addition to your existing "Watch TV" activity. Then you have 24 more channels available for favorites.


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ames*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22417065
> 
> 
> The widely used workaround is to set up another activity named something like "Watch Sports" in addition to your existing "Watch TV" activity. Then you have 24 more channels available for favorites.



yup this worked out fine. thanks


----------



## gorgui

Hoping someone has a creative solution for me here:


My girlfriend washed our Harmony One and after some rice and drying out everything works...except one crucial piece...the off button. I took the remote apart and tried to clean the contacts etc but it appears the liquid shorted the button or something as it doesn't even attempt to send an IR signal (no icon on screen on button press). To try and get around this I created a button sequence called All Off for each activity however it doesn't "exit" the activity when it shuts everything off. Of course this confuses the remote and next time you try and start an activity it thinks it just needs to switch input on the AVR, etc. For now I have been using Help to get past it but would love if there was some way to either force it to exit the activity with the button sequence or have it turn everything on every time. Ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbraden32

Getting ready to order and need an IR Repeater system to use with my H1. Was going to pre-wire front of room with a Cat6 cable then add in a system. What are IR systems are you using with your H1's? My distance will be about 65-75ft.


----------



## JewDaddy

I've read through some of the threads here in regards to the Harmony One remote and I'm starting to think I have a defective remote. I downloaded the software to update and program my remote on three different computers and continue to get the same results. So as far as it being related to a pc issue, I don't think it is. I login to the harmony remote software which has been updated to 7.7.0. I have my remote connected via the provided USB cable. On the screen of my remote it says USB Connected which tells me the cable is good. I click next and it takes me to the Check Connection screen. Every time I've tried this on multiple computers, it never gets past 0%. I've been trying the last 4 days with no luck. No antivirus software running to block connection that I know of. I've attached a couple pics to show my issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22439450
> 
> 
> ...On the screen of my remote it says USB Connected which tells me the cable is good. I click next and it takes me to the Check Connection screen. Every time I've tried this on multiple computers, it never gets past 0%. I've been trying the last 4 days with no luck. No antivirus software running to block connection that I know of. I've attached a couple pics to show my issue. Any suggestions?


Mine does that if I have the remote too close to my laptop when I'm trying to sync it. May be a long shot, but it's worth a try.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I've had issues with the Logitech servers being busy before. Has this happened on numerous occasions?


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22439830
> 
> 
> Mine does that if I have the remote too close to my laptop when I'm trying to sync it. May be a long shot, but it's worth a try.



I went to the store I bought it from and they swapped it out. It synced up fine to Laptop and got it all updated and programmed with my four devices. Which now brings me to my next question. In the Logitech software on the computer, it shows that I currently have four devices setup on the remote. My PS3, AVR, TV and DVR. I even setup some activities besides watch tv. Now when I disconnect the remote from my laptop and go to use it, I only see my TV as a device. Luckily, it controls it as it should, but theres no other devices showing up. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for the help.


----------



## bernie33

When do you see "TV" as a Device? In normal use you should never see any Devices at all.


The Harmony is different than other remotes. You will always choose an Activity, never a device. When you choose the "Watch TV" Activity, for instance, the Harmony will turn on the TV for you and set it to the proper input. If appropriate for your setup it will also turn on your audio system and set it properly, and it will do the same for your cable box. The volume control on the Harmony will automatically know that it should use you AV system to control the volume and it will know which device to use to change channels.


Bernie


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22440636
> 
> 
> I went to the store I bought it from and they swapped it out. It synced up fine to Laptop and got it all updated and programmed with my four devices. Which now brings me to my next question. In the Logitech software on the computer, it shows that I currently have four devices setup on the remote. My PS3, AVR, TV and DVR. I even setup some activities besides watch tv. Now when I disconnect the remote from my laptop and go to use it, I only see my TV as a device. Luckily, it controls it as it should, but theres no other devices showing up. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for the help.


If you set up your "Watch TV" activity such that only one device (your TV) is involved in this activity (e.g., turn TV on/off, change channels, TV volume up/down), then your TV is the only device that will show up on the H1 display while you're in the "Watch TV" activity.


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gorgui*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22428953
> 
> 
> Hoping someone has a creative solution for me here:
> 
> My girlfriend washed our Harmony One and after some rice and drying out everything works...except one crucial piece...the off button. I took the remote apart and tried to clean the contacts etc but it appears the liquid shorted the button or something as it doesn't even attempt to send an IR signal (no icon on screen on button press). To try and get around this I created a button sequence called All Off for each activity however it doesn't "exit" the activity when it shuts everything off. Of course this confuses the remote and next time you try and start an activity it thinks it just needs to switch input on the AVR, etc. For now I have been using Help to get past it but would love if there was some way to either force it to exit the activity with the button sequence or have it turn everything on every time. Ideas? Thanks in advance.



One thing you can do, is to add a device that you do not have, then create an activity that only contains that device. When you start that activity, it will turn off all of your devices not used in that activity. You can rename that activity to anything that you want, as "All Off"


----------



## mnc

Does anyone know if there is a way to have buttons for separate picture modes for a Panasonic 65VT50? I would love to be able to switch modes with one button.


----------



## BPlayer

^^^


If there is a combination of keys that you can press on the original remote to switch modes, then these commands can be defined in a sequence and assigned to a soft key. If it takes more than five commands, you will have to "learn" multiple keys to a command, but you will have to do some research on this point.


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22437104
> 
> 
> Getting ready to order and need an IR Repeater system to use with my H1. Was going to pre-wire front of room with a Cat6 cable then add in a system. What are IR systems are you using with your H1's? My distance will be about 65-75ft.



Nobody using an IR repeater with their H1?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_50#post_22437104
> 
> 
> Getting ready to order and need an IR Repeater system to use with my H1. Was going to pre-wire front of room with a Cat6 cable then add in a system. What are IR systems are you using with your H1's? My distance will be about 65-75ft.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_50#post_22457371
> 
> 
> Nobody using an IR repeater with their H1?



Xantech is typically the go-to for that type of application. The DL-85K (there are other kits with different style IR receivers) is a prepackaged kit including IR receiver, distribution block and emitters. We use them all the time in commercial applications, often extending the cable between the receiver and block 100'-200'. They are not particularly inexpensive ($113 @ Amazon), but they work well.


At home I have been using a less expensive ($45) Cables-to-Go clone of the Xantech system, The CtG website recommends a maximum of 25' extension of the IR receiver to the distribution block... I have not needed to test that so you would be on your own as far as running it longer distances. The CtG receiver is not as resistant to plasma, LCD and CFL interference as the Xantech is, but with careful placement I have not had any problems with either plasma or LCD TVs nearby to it.


----------



## Geezer

I read an article on the new replacement from Harmony. They really changed the layout. Moving more towards touch screen with scrolling.


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10240_40#post_22460269
> 
> 
> I read an article on the new replacement from Harmony. They really changed the layout. Moving more towards touch screen with scrolling.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



Check out the thread. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1431592/new-logitech-harmony-touch/0_40


----------



## lflorack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10230#post_22457371
> 
> 
> Nobody using an IR repeater with their H1?



In early September, I bought the "Logitech 915-000139 Harmony IR Extender System" from Amazon.. It works fine and it's pretty inexpensive at ~$55.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lflorack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10250_50#post_22461323
> 
> 
> In early September, I bought the "Logitech 915-000139 Harmony IR Extender System" from Amazon.. It works fine and it's pretty inexpensive at ~$55.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that device primarily intended to get you past closed cabinet doors to equipment still in the same general vicinity? The OP was looking for something to extend IR to equipment ~75' away.


----------



## Bardia

I have a question on this remote's capability.


I have a TV, Comcast Box, Blu Ray, Apple TV and a Processor.


Say I want to watch either BD, Apple TV or Comcast, But I want to use the TV's speakers? Can I program one touch for those?


And , can I program a "seperate" one touch that will let me listen via the processor and turns down the volume of the tv with one touch?


I don't know if you understand what I'm trying to say...


So basically in one scenario, I want to be able to watch either of these 3 sources with one touch while listening to the TV speakers, AND I want to also have the one touch option and listen through the processor?


Thank you


----------



## mdavej

Very common scenario. I do the same myself. You make an activity for each case (all 6 unfortunately). For the one that turns down the volume, that can get tricky. There are a couple of ways to do it, but here's what worked best for me. First, raw learn a long vol- command and test it. It should send vol- for a couple of seconds, lowering your vol several clicks. Just call it HoldVol- or something like that. Now go into your activity setup and pick "add more control", go thru the wizard, accepting all the defaults until you get to the end. At that point you can add some additional commands of your own. So pick your held vol- command and add as many as you need.


Of course lots of remotes can do this, not just harmony. In fact it's easier on some models because you can specify a hold time, hence no need for a raw learn and multiple commands. But you can make harmony work just fine. You may also want to check out the new Harmony Touch model, which is essentially the replacement for the One.


----------



## wthomas69

just bought a sony smp-n200 streamer and trying to add it to my h1, I am using the harmony member web site to program the h1. when i put the sony model 3 in it comes up as media center pc. I have added an activity consisting of watching the sony streamer with my tv, but as i progress thru the steps basic questions are NOT asked like what device controls the volume, so when i choose my activity on the h1 the streamer, my tv and my dvd player show up????? but i can't increase volume unless i go to devices first and select tv. Is the a better choice for this streamer rather than the h1 thinking it is a media center pc?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10250_50#post_22477227
> 
> 
> just bought a sony smp-n200 streamer and trying to add it to my h1, I am using the harmony member web site to program the h1. when i put the sony model 3 in it comes up as media center pc. I have added an activity consisting of watching the sony streamer with my tv, but as i progress thru the steps basic questions are NOT asked like what device controls the volume, so when i choose my activity on the h1 the streamer, my tv and my dvd player show up????? but i can't increase volume unless i go to devices first and select tv. Is the a better choice for this streamer rather than the h1 thinking it is a media center pc?



Just edit the button assignments for the activity so that the correct device/command is assigned to the volume buttons.


----------



## DeadEd

Yeah. It's a little confusing. That's why there are ten thousand posts here. But when you embrace the activity idea it will fall into place.


----------



## kikkoman

Quick question!


I have setup my Harmony 1 with activity to watch TV, Play 360, Play Bluray, etc. I was wondering, since the device is activity based, once I set the main physical buttons on say the watch TV activity, it will control the DVR box. So up, down, left, right controls the DVR. I have setup extra pages on the lcd screen to get to the AVR menu, sounds, etc. Is there a way to say that when you are on the watch TV activity and pg over to the AVR menu, can the remote be progammed to know that at that point, to remap the physical buttons for say up, down, left, right to control the AVR? I don't think that is possible, but just thought I'd ask.


I had to pretty much add the AVR directions on the lcd as well to control the AVR menu that way. I know that if you setup your activity correctly, you shouldn't really need to get into the AVR menu. Of course, the other alternative is to just click 'Device' and select the AVR that way so then the physical buttons are controlling the AVR. Then when I'm done, I'll just click the Activities button and it was once again control the main device on that activity I was on.


Just wondering how others have this setup. I think I already have it setup correctly and probably was just asking to see other opinions. This just saves me a few clicks, so I thought I'd mention it, but I don't think it's possible b/c if it were, that would be one smart arse remote










Thanks!


----------



## NickTheGreat

I don't think that's possible. But why are you finding yourself needing to mess with the AVR while in an activity?


----------



## mdavej

Correct, it's not possible to remap on the fly. But you can add the direction buttons and other controls to the LCD. I do that sort of thing quite often. However, jumping to device mode and back is usually easier.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22483563
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible. But why are you finding yourself needing to mess with the AVR while in an activity?



I had a feeling I might get asked this







But I have recently setup an older PC as an HTPC and using the HDHR 3 tuner to stream content to my 360 and to tv when the PC is connected. I'm also ripping my bluray's to .mkv and .m4v and testing out what audio it's streaming over, so I usually go into my AVR menu or info to see that. I found out that 360 doesn't stream HD audio, but as a test, when the PC is connected to the AVR directly, I am just trying to see what it's actually passing to the AVR, just to make me feel better.


I know I can probably just map a physical button to the AVR info so that it toggles thru the details w/o having to click the directional pad when cycling thru the AVR menu. But all my buttons are already mapped to the main device. Oh well, I'll just need to ensure I have the correct lcd action that maps to the AVR info and just toggles the info onto the TV for me to see the video and audio information of the source. Oh yeah, my AVR is the Marantz SR6006 and its the one with a very small LCD circular front panel, so there is no way to tell what audio details are being used. The downstairs AVR has a bigger lcd screen so it's a little better there. Of course, seeing the info on the TV is the best solution.


Thanks,


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kikkoman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10240_40#post_22484201
> 
> 
> I had a feeling I might get asked this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have recently setup an older PC as an HTPC and using the HDHR 3 tuner to stream content to my 360 and to tv when the PC is connected. I'm also ripping my bluray's to .mkv and .m4v and testing out what audio it's streaming over, so I usually go into my AVR menu or info to see that. I found out that 360 doesn't stream HD audio, but as a test, when the PC is connected to the AVR directly, I am just trying to see what it's actually passing to the AVR, just to make me feel better.
> 
> I know I can probably just map a physical button to the AVR info so that it toggles thru the details w/o having to click the directional pad when cycling thru the AVR menu. But all my buttons are already mapped to the main device. Oh well, I'll just need to ensure I have the correct lcd action that maps to the AVR info and just toggles the info onto the TV for me to see the video and audio information of the source. Oh yeah, my AVR is the Marantz SR6006 and its the one with a very small LCD circular front panel, so there is no way to tell what audio details are being used. The downstairs AVR has a bigger lcd screen so it's a little better there. Of course, seeing the info on the TV is the best solution.
> 
> Thanks,



I was just wondering. I suppose you could set up a "Rip BR" activy and go to that. But it'd be easier to map a soft button to the AVR or go into Device mode.


----------



## bcarroll01

I am thinking of getting my parents a Harmony one remote for christmas. I believe all their components will work with one from what I checked. I was mainly wondering how easy it was to set up and ease of use. I can get one new for under $150 but don't have that long to decide.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcarroll01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10250_50#post_22490316
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting my parents a Harmony one remote for christmas. I believe all their components will work with one from what I checked. I was mainly wondering how easy it was to set up and ease of use. I can get one new for under $150 but don't have that long to decide.



In most cases with most components, it's pretty easy to set up. If you read back through this thread, you will find people struggling with this or that component, or with certain unusual kinds of situations. That's why this forum is here--to get help for such situations. I think most people set up their system with ease. Obviously, your parents will need a PC with an internet connection to do the programming, and this will be needed again if any changes need to be made.


The main points to be aware of are:

1. The H1 sets up activities, like Watch TV, or Play BluRay. This is in contrast to other universal remotes, which can pose as the individual remotes for each component in sequence (e.g., to watch TV using the typical universal remote, you tell the remote to act like the AVR's remote so you can tyurn on the receiver and choose input, tell the remote to be the cable box's remote and turn that on and choose the channel, then tell the remote to be the TV's remote and switch on the TV). In contrast, the H1 will do all of these things (except the channel choice) with a single button press, and it will remember which components to shut off if you change activities or turn off the system.


2. You can add buttons to the touch screen for specific functions that the H1 doesn't assign on its own. For example, I have a button that chooses to turn Audyssey on and off. So you need to add these button choices when you program the remote (or you can add them later and reprogram it)--it's not hard.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcarroll01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22490316
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting my parents a Harmony one remote for christmas. I believe all their components will work with one from what I checked. I was mainly wondering how easy it was to set up and ease of use. I can get one new for under $150 but don't have that long to decide.


To add to pbarach's comments: Depending on how IT savvy your parents are, you might consider having access to their Logitech account, so that you can set up the devices, activities, and settings for them in their account, then all they have to do is log-in, plug-in their H1, and download/install the new program settings. I do this 1-2 times a year for my in-laws. It takes maybe 45 minutes to set up everything the first time, then only 5-10 minutes later on when new equipment is added or their preferences change.


----------



## bcarroll01

They are pretty much just going to be using it for watching tv and watching dvds and not much more than that. How does it work with controlling comcast's dvr?


----------



## mdavej

Works fine with Comcast. But if they only have a few devices, why not consider something like the 700?


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22490742
> 
> 
> Works fine with Comcast. But if they only have a few devices, why not consider something like the 700?



or the 650?


----------



## bcarroll01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22490742
> 
> 
> Works fine with Comcast. But if they only have a few devices, why not consider something like the 700?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22490785
> 
> 
> or the 650?



I wanted them to have room to expand and also because if they would decide not to like it or want the remote I would be able to use it with my setup.


----------



## digitalbabe

Hi all-I apologize if there is a whole other thread on the following, I am not sure I am searching for the right thing. I have had this receiver (Onlyo 605) for several years and have had no issues, But I've used both a Harmony 890 and now a Harmony One, and with both remotes the input on the receiver will not change if I switch 'Activities'. So if I was watching Cable, and then want to watch a Blu-Ray, all things change, when I click the new activity. The receiver stays on 'Cable'. Ultimately I have to get up and change it. Don't mind, but after programming the remote that seems a bit silly. If I click power off, the receiver does respond for that command. Any help is appreciated-I am not sure where the problem is coming from and if it can be adjusted somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## pbarach

^^ Is it clear that the infrared signal from the remote is getting to your receiver at that moment? One of my components is finicky about getting the IR signal head-on, it seems--so the remote's signal to that component often gets missed. So one thing to try when the receiver misses a signal to change the input is to NOT MOVE the remote from where you pointed it, hold it steady, push the HELP button and follow the instructions on the touch screen. If you can get the receiver to switch inputs this way, then clearly the IR signal is getting to the remote and something else needs to be changed in the sequence of programming instructions.


----------



## TheWind

.

This might be old news and I do know that Logitech just released the new Harmony Touch, but, fwiw – The Costco I was in yesterday (Vista, Ca.) is selling the Harmony One for $110.
.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalbabe*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22504223
> 
> 
> Hi all-I apologize if there is a whole other thread on the following, I am not sure I am searching for the right thing. I have had this receiver (Onlyo 605) for several years and have had no issues, But I've used both a Harmony 890 and now a Harmony One, and with both remotes the input on the receiver will not change if I switch 'Activities'. So if I was watching Cable, and then want to watch a Blu-Ray, all things change, when I click the new activity. The receiver stays on 'Cable'. Ultimately I have to get up and change it. Don't mind, but after programming the remote that seems a bit silly. If I click power off, the receiver does respond for that command. Any help is appreciated-I am not sure where the problem is coming from and if it can be adjusted somewhere? Thanks.



I have owned and used the H1 with the Onkyo 605 for 5 yrs with no problems nor have I heard or read of this problem before now; so what you are experiencing seems uncommon. I wonder if your H1's programmed settings are slightly corrupted or incorrect? Suggest you access the H1 site to re-examine/adjust your settings for the various devices and activities. For example, check that your settings for the Watch Blu-Ray activity indeed call for the 605 to be in the DVD mode vs Cable/Sat mode. Regardless of whether you make any changes or not, you should re-install your programming in the H1. Also, when you are experiencing this problem, have you gone into the Devices area of your H1 to select the 605? In those display pages, the 605's various switches and buttons will be displayed on your H1, and you can try switching the 605's function mode from Cable to DVD or to Aux (for example), just to see if your H1 will command the change or not. If doing this actually changes the function mode on your 605, then move to a different location and see if your H1 still commands the 605 to change its function modes. If the H1 is successfully commanding these manually-directed changes to your 605's mode, then it confirms that your H1 has the correct device data installed for your Onky 605. In which case, the source of your problem is very likely to be in how you have set up your Watch Blu-Ray activity. Let's us know how this issue is progressing for you.


----------



## DJ-1

Hi, can I got a bit of an unusual problem. I have a Panasonic PZ800 (uk) tv, Onkyo txnr 609 avr, PS3, amongst other things.

I tend to setup an 'off-timer' ' from the tv itself in the evenings & is let the amp (&ps3) auto turn off.

But when I next wanna power on an activity the tv won't come on, it gets something but I have to do it via factory remote.

The tv has 1power on/off button. The tv seems ok when activities are powered off / & on, but the 'off timer' seems to turn it of differently ...?



Alternatively, are there ways to add an sequence to the harmony 1 to power off an activity after a set amount of time?


Cheers.


----------



## mdavej

Since harmony tracks the power state, anything that changes it besides harmony (i.e. a sleep timer) will cause it to lose track. To fix it you should be able to "customize" your activity, "add more control" then add an additional Power On to the start of your activity (or all activities that use the TV).


A very simple workaround is the first time you watch tv after it's gone to sleep, cover the end of the One so you block the IR and press the Power on/off button. That way harmony's state tracking will be in sync again. Then run your watch tv activity. Other options include using the Help button or adding a Power On to the screen so you can send the command manually as needed.


----------



## jwv651




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWind*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22507491
> 
> .
> 
> This might be old news and I do know that Logitech just released the new Harmony Touch, but, fwiw – The Costco I was in yesterday (Vista, Ca.) is selling the Harmony One for $110.
> .


Just picked up 2 Harmony one's from Costco in Colorado by Parker...$109 each. That's a heck of a deal.


----------



## KBMAN

Is this thread talking about the Harmony One 'Advanced' universal remote control??? If so, how are yu guys liking this remote? I have 8 or 9 devices all within reach.....will it control a darbee darblet???


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22530415
> 
> 
> Is this thread talking about the Harmony One 'Advanced' universal remote control??? If so, how are yu guys liking this remote? I have 8 or 9 devices all within reach.....will it control a darbee darblet???



Yes, it will control the darblet with no problem. I vaguely remember someone in the darblet thread who said it is in the Logitech database (I think under "switches" or something like that). But there is no need to hunt through the database. There are only 8 buttons and I easily taught them to my One.


Cheers,


Burt


----------



## owen2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MooN77*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/9960#post_22045743
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think you misunderstood... I'm not trying to turn off the PS3, I'm trying to keep it from turning ON when I hit the "all off" button.
> 
> 
> 
> When I hit the "all off" button when the PS3 is not on, it will power it up. It's just annoying when I have to hang around for the PS3 to fully boot up so that I can walk up there and shut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out. I didn't realize Logitech had programmed a PowerOff button into the adapter.



Ok. Just picked up the Harmony One to control my system. I have a PS3 and the adapter. But the PS3 is driving me nuts. Sometimes it turns on, sometimes it doesn't. And when I hit the "power off" button on the Harmony One, it turns everything off and it turns the PS3 on! As well, if the PS3 shuts down incorrectly, then it will not turn on again (unless I do it manually by using the power button on the PS3). And even then, I get the error message that says my PS3 was turned off incorrectly. So I've spent the last 3 days messing w/ the Harmony One and I'm starting to get a bit frustrated.


MooN77 - what did you mean when you wrote "Nevermind, I figured it out. I didn't realize Logitech had programmed a PowerOff button into the adapter."?? How did you solve your issue? TIA!


----------



## mdavej

Owen,


Realize that the One is IR and tracks power states, meaning you have to aim at the adapter the whole time the on/off macros run, which can take several seconds. Plus you can never power your PS3 on/off by any other method other than using the One, or it will lose track of the state and fail to turn it on or off when it should. So use Help to get things back in sync, and follow the above rules and it should work better for you.


----------



## BuffBakerGA

Trying to trouble shoot my Harmony One remote... It's 3-4yrs old and it won't charge. It works with a charged battery but no go on the craddle. I've been through Logitech's support and they claimed it needed a new battery. Bought a battery and it won't charge. Bought another Harmony One and the old H1 won't charge with a second new battery in the new craddle. The new H1 charges in my old craddle with old battery so it's not the battery or the craddle... but the remote.


So, I have 2 H1s, 2 craddles, and 3 batteries and not sure what I can do. I guess I could charge the batteries in the new H1 and swap batteries into the old remote and keep a spare charged on tap but I shouldn't have to do that... Any advice on how to open/tamper with the old H1 to get it to charge? Other than not charging the remote works fine...


----------



## cbeckner80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22536972
> 
> 
> Owen,
> 
> Realize that the One is IR and tracks power states, meaning you have to aim at the adapter the whole time the on/off macros run, which can take several seconds. Plus you can never power your PS3 on/off by any other method other than using the One, or it will lose track of the state and fail to turn it on or off when it should. So use Help to get things back in sync, and follow the above rules and it should work better for you.



Your right about having to hold the One for several seconds after executing the command, but I've never had the problem with the one getting confused if I turn the PS3 off or on manually. I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## Benz63amg

Guys i have a quesiton, is having the SCREEN SOUNDS feature enabled use more battery than with it off or its the same battery consumption whether the Screen Sounds is on or off?


----------



## Erdinger34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuffBakerGA*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22539826
> 
> 
> Trying to trouble shoot my Harmony One remote... It's 3-4yrs old and it won't charge. It works with a charged battery but no go on the craddle. I've been through Logitech's support and they claimed it needed a new battery. Bought a battery and it won't charge. Bought another Harmony One and the old H1 won't charge with a second new battery in the new craddle. The new H1 charges in my old craddle with old battery so it's not the battery or the craddle... but the remote.
> 
> So, I have 2 H1s, 2 craddles, and 3 batteries and not sure what I can do. I guess I could charge the batteries in the new H1 and swap batteries into the old remote and keep a spare charged on tap but I shouldn't have to do that... Any advice on how to open/tamper with the old H1 to get it to charge? Other than not charging the remote works fine...



Hi BuffBakerGA,

I had the same thing happening to my first H1 as well. Back then I didn't want to charge the battery too often so I used to put the cleaning cloth between the remote and the charger to break the connection. I don't know if this caused the H1 to eventually fail. I got a replacement as I was still within the warranty limit.


By the way, the H1 uses a magnetic switch to go into charge mode, which is activated by a magnet in the cradle. I'm pretty sure this switch or the connected circuitry has failed in your case. Judging from older posts in this thread, it's not easy to open the remote without damaging it.


Good luck anyway!

Erdinger34


----------



## mharris2007

I have had a Harmony one for 3 years, and just bought another one to power my family room. I moved the old one to my bedroom. Anywho, the new remote powers and turns off all devices fine, but everytime I change activity or turn things on after being off, the TV displays on the left side of the screen the TV input screen/source options then it disappears. It is highly aggravating. I was actually using my old remote that was programmed for my Panasonic 50 X2 and it was power cycling the TV fine WITHOUT bringing up the annoying TV input screen on the left side of the display! Has anyone else had this issue, and if so, how did you resolve it? If no one has had this issue, I will call logitech tomorrow. Thanks!!


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mharris2007*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22557625
> 
> 
> I have had a Harmony one for 3 years, and just bought another one to power my family room. I moved the old one to my bedroom. Anywho, the new remote powers and turns off all devices fine, but everytime I change activity or turn things on after being off, the TV displays on the left side of the screen the TV input screen/source options then it disappears. It is highly aggravating. I was actually using my old remote that was programmed for my Panasonic 50 X2 and it was power cycling the TV fine WITHOUT bringing up the annoying TV input screen on the left side of the display! Has anyone else had this issue, and if so, how did you resolve it? If no one has had this issue, I will call logitech tomorrow. Thanks!!
> 
> Matt



My 880, One, and Touch all have displayed (no pun intended) this behavior with my Panasonic plasmas, so it does not seem to be unique to your setup. The notification box disappears after a few seconds, so I never really considered it an issue.


----------



## Benz63amg

do u guys have the SCREEN Click setting enabled or disabled? an is having it on use up more battery?


----------



## BuffBakerGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erdinger34*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10260#post_22555775
> 
> 
> Hi BuffBakerGA,
> 
> I had the same thing happening to my first H1 as well. Back then I didn't want to charge the battery too often so I used to put the cleaning cloth between the remote and the charger to break the connection. I don't know if this caused the H1 to eventually fail. I got a replacement as I was still within the warranty limit.
> 
> By the way, the H1 uses a magnetic switch to go into charge mode, which is activated by a magnet in the cradle. I'm pretty sure this switch or the connected circuitry has failed in your case. Judging from older posts in this thread, it's not easy to open the remote without damaging it.
> 
> Good luck anyway!
> 
> Erdinger34



Thx a bunch Erdinger...


----------



## mrcarnut

I programed my Harmony One for the '70 Elite over the weekend along with my Oppo 103 and Denon 3808. Everything turns on fine but I cannot get the TV to go to the HDMI 2 which is where the Oppo is plugged in. I have HDMI 1 for the monitor out of the Denon. Even when I use the help button on the remote it still will not go to HDMI 2. Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


----------



## BPlayer

In the software select the activity that uses those devices, e.g., Watch TV. Click Settings, and Review the settings for this Activity. The next page list the devices and settings. It will likely show that the Oppo is set to HDMI 1. Select, but I want to add more control, next and save, and then change the input channel.


----------



## cubbiesfan1908

Hi all,


I have a basic question about programming the Harmony One remote. I am trying to program my receiver and there are so many pages of buttons/ commands that I am not sure what matches up to what on the remote.


Do you guys have any tips for how you programmed your receiver buttons?


----------



## pbarach

I only programmed the functions that I regularly use onto extra pages on the touch screen. Everything else can be accessed from the orange DEVICE pages, but I keep the AVR's own remote stowed nearby for those things.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubbiesfan1908*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22593314
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a basic question about programming the Harmony One remote. I am trying to program my receiver and there are so many pages of buttons/ commands that I am not sure what matches up to what on the remote.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for how you programmed your receiver buttons?


In case you have not thought about this, the H1 is an activity based remote. It may be nice to have all the buttons defined for all your devices, but your focus in setup should be on Activities. Let's say you have four devices: TV, AVR, Bluray player, and DVR. You would defined two Activities. One for Watch TV, and the other for Watch DVD. All the common used buttons for these devices will be setup within each activity.


Now spend some time defining addition regularly used extra command within these Activities. For example, my Watch TV activity has additional soft button commands defined for surround modes for my AVR. At this point I rarely have to go into Device mode to perform some function.


----------



## rightintel

It's been awhile, but after looking around on their site, I'm unable to ascertain how to fix my problem: when I switch from "watch a dvd" to tv or xbox, my blu-ray player(Sony BDP-780) goes to the players menu screen, but not all the way off. Does anyone remember what the fix was for that? I believe it had something to do w/ extending the time the shut down signal was sent...


----------



## mdavej

Sounds like bravia sync is keeping it on. Just disable that on your player and/or tv or receiver. It that doesn't do it, put an extra discrete off in your activity. My sony bd player always shuts down if you send a discrete off, no delays whatsoever required.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22595081
> 
> 
> Sounds like bravia sync is keeping it on. Just disable that on your player and/or tv or receiver. It that doesn't do it, put an extra discrete off in your activity. My sony bd player always shuts down if you send a discrete off, no delays whatsoever required.



Checked and had that off already. How do u send a discrete code? Looking at the remote it seem the signal cuts out too fast b4 the player is finishing other shut down commands or what have you. The little signal icon goes out quickly. My other commands seem to last a tad longer.


----------



## mdavej

Doesn't matter. All it needs is a fraction of a second to get the complete command. Customize your activity, step through the wizard, pick "I want to add more control", step through the wizard some more, then get to a screen where you can add additional commands to the End of your activity. At that point add another Power Off or Discrete Off or whatever logitech calls it.


----------



## Edisto

After reading parts of this massive thread I decided to go with the H1. So, today I searched the web, went by bestbuy, hhgregg and my last stop was Costco for groceries and other sundries. They had a good sized display of the H1 in the TV section as you walk in for $109.00 Much cheaper than the other places I looked! I haven't posted in the forums for a while so not sure if I can quote prices. Sorry in advance if I can't.


Gonna try and jump into the programming. Any words of wisdom for a newbie to the H1 that might save me some time and headache?


Have Panny 65" Plasma, Pioneer AVR, Panny Blu-Ray, Apple TV, TWC cable box.


Thanks!


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edisto*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22598152
> 
> 
> After reading parts of this massive thread I decided to go with the H1. So, today I searched the web, went by bestbuy, hhgregg and my last stop was Costco for groceries and other sundries. They had a good sized display of the H1 in the TV section as you walk in for $109.00 Much cheaper than the other places I looked! I haven't posted in the forums for a while so not sure if I can quote prices. Sorry in advance if I can't.
> 
> Gonna try and jump into the programming. Any words of wisdom for a newbie to the H1 that might save me some time and headache?
> 
> Have Panny 65" Plasma, Pioneer AVR, Panny Blu-Ray, Apple TV, TWC cable box.
> 
> Thanks!



1. Turn off HDMI-CEC on everything.


2. Think about programming for activities ( watch tv, listen to CD, etc.) instead of what buttons must be pushed on each unit's remote. Let the H1 remote figure all that out and fiddle with the programming only when necessary.


3. Download the programming software from Logitech and install it on your PC, instead of using the less flexible web interface to do the programming.


----------



## Edisto

Thanks for the quick reply. I think I am wrapping my mind around the "activities" functioning of this remote and I love the idea. Makes a lot of sense to do it this way. If you have a sec, where would the HDMI CEC controls be located, I am thinking somewhere in the set-up menus of each device??


Thanks again for a great thread, can't wait to get started so the wife can get off my a$$ about not being able to turn on the tv.


----------



## mdavej

I hear you brother.


HDMI-CEC is called Viera Link on your panny devices, and I think it's Kuro Link on pioneer. Just make sure that's turned off in all those devices or it will interfere with your activities. Then just answer the questions in the setup wizard and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Edisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22598241
> 
> 
> I hear you brother.
> 
> HDMI-CEC is called Viera Link on your panny devices, and I think it's Kuro Link on pioneer. Just make sure that's turned off in all those devices or it will interfere with your activities. Then just answer the questions in the setup wizard and you'll be good to go.



Excellent! So I am turning off the viera link from remote to the device, not just turning off the internet access, because I do use VUDU through the viera link on the panny BD.


----------



## mdavej

Right, the other Viera thing is the internet stuff. Leave that on.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_50#post_22598241
> 
> 
> I hear you brother.
> 
> HDMI-CEC is called Viera Link on your panny devices, and I think it's Kuro Link on pioneer.



Thanks for that info--I don't own any panasonic stuff, so I didn't know the right term...


----------



## Edisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22598380
> 
> 
> Right, the other Viera thing is the internet stuff. Leave that on.



I love this thing! The set-up was somewhat bug free. However, it didn't recognize my relatively new Panny Blue-Ray and it kept wanting to make everything HDMI 1.

But I rebooted it a few times and reset some of the settings to correspond to the right commands and it is all working correctly now.


Now the fun part to set up the TV channel icons.


Any particular sites that are preferred?


Thanks,


Ron


----------



## BPlayer

Top site for icons is http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/watchtv?category=harmonyOne


----------



## Edisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22600301
> 
> 
> Top site for icons is http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/watchtv?category=harmonyOne



Great! Went there and downloaded all the icons I needed. But now when I connect the H1 to the computer and try to bring up the software I am getting a white screen with nothing on it. It has the little icon up top with "Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 But it stops right there. I didn't have this issue last night when I did my "activities". Am I missing something simple?


Thanks!


edit: Now all of the sudden it is working. The infamous server issue?


----------



## hollatbk

Is it possible to set a button to open Media Browser other than putting it in my task bar?


----------



## pbarach

Sometimes the site gets busy and won't respond.


----------



## rsmclay

I set up my Harmony One with the favorite channels. I love it. Didn't even know you could do that, and I have had it for a couple of years.


Question though: I am using DirecTV, so I hit the HGTV icon and it starts putting in 229. Right after it hits the 9, the remote seems to use the select button, which activates the INFO section of the OSD, so that when it does change to 229 the INFO screen is showing on screen and I have to hit exit for it to go away.


Is there a way to make the Harmony use the enter button after finishing the numbers, as opposed to the select button?


Thanks!!!


----------



## bootman_head_fi

Any suggestions for a higher capacity battery?

Something that will last at least a week before charging?


----------



## squareeyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmclay*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22601603
> 
> 
> I set up my Harmony One with the favorite channels. I love it. Didn't even know you could do that, and I have had it for a couple of years.
> 
> Question though: I am using DirecTV, so I hit the HGTV icon and it starts putting in 229. Right after it hits the 9, the remote seems to use the select button, which activates the INFO section of the OSD, so that when it does change to 229 the INFO screen is showing on screen and I have to hit exit for it to go away.
> 
> Is there a way to make the Harmony use the enter button after finishing the numbers, as opposed to the select button?
> 
> Thanks!!!



i believe you can in the harmony software:

go to:

Devices

select the device you use to change channels: 'settings'

'advanced setup for this device'

click 'next' thru the pages until you get to "how do you select channels with your original remote?"

select "Numbers and then enter"


if it still doesn't work then you may need to customize the 'enter' button under that same device.

if that still doesn't work then you can experiment with how many numbers your original remote uses to change channels under the advanced setup screen above. i set mine up for 3 numbers and lead off with a 0 for any two-digit channels under my favorites setup.


this reads a little complicated when I review it back so please let me/us know if you have any issues.


----------



## Tachy

Don't think there is an easy answer to this question, but figured I would ask.


Given the activity based function of the Harmony One, I try to put all commonly used features of each activity on each activity so as to not need to use the Device pages much


In doing so, I often put the Denon 4520 receiver setup menu buttons on each activity. Unfortunatly, I then automatically try to use the direction buttons, which obviously don't work for the Denon, on most activities, since the Cable box, etc for that activity control the directioin keys.


Is there a way to temporilly shift function of direction keys while in Denon Setup, without changing activity


Currently I have each direction key programmed on the toucjh screen, but it is certainly not intuitive to use those keys since they are not easily arranged .


I guess I coiuld make a quick Activity called Denon Setup, that shifts the direction keys as well,


Just curious what others do in this kind of situation.



Also, as a correlary to this question, I have several activities for the Denon receiver that are similar such as:


Listen to Radio

Listen to Iphone

Listen to interent radio,


etc.


I manually created each even though very similar and had to put the same buttons on each page, and arranging them took some time.


Is there an easy way to "clone" an activity, and then rename it, and change just a couple functions of that activity so it does the different function, rather than starting from scratch each time?


Thanks


----------



## BPlayer

You would have to duplicate the Activities, and define the direction keys in the duplicate rather than the original device. Defining a Denon Setup activity without the other devices would mean that switching to it would turn off the other devices in the previous activity.


A clone feature would be nice, but it does not exist.


----------



## mdavej

I would just jump over to device mode in those cases. Two clicks of Activities or Devices gets you right back to your current activity.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bootman_head_fi*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22603285
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a higher capacity battery?
> 
> Something that will last at least a week before charging?


Doesn't exist. Sorry


----------



## Tachy

Silly question, but when using the harmony remote software, after editing an acitivity and uploading to the remote, you get a screen asking you something like:


Yes, everything is working as desired.


or


No, I still need to edit further.



It seems to,me that with either choice you are brought back to the same screen with all of the activities. What is the differences between the choices?


I may be remembering this incorrectly.


Just curious.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tachy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22609279
> 
> 
> Silly question, but when using the harmony remote software, after editing an acitivity and uploading to the remote, you get a screen asking you something like:
> 
> 
> Yes, everything is working as desired.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> No, I still need to edit further.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to,me that with either choice you are brought back to the same screen with all of the activities. What is the differences between the choices?
> 
> 
> I may be remembering this incorrectly.
> 
> 
> Just curious.


You are correct. I recall that in some previous version, if you answered "no," it would take you back to the same activity instead of dumping you into the home screen. In the current version, it makes no difference how you answer.


----------



## Tachy

I am using the latest version of the Harmony software on my windows vista laptop. (7.7.0). I cannot get the software to stay logged in (even if I click the checkbox to stay logged in in this computer). Every time I log in, it requires the password. Even more annoying, if I take to long editing, arranging buttons, when I click "done" to go back to the main screen, sometime instead of updating my remote profile, it brings me back to the log-in screen and any editing I have just done is no longer there, and I have to start over.


I therefore have gotten in the habit of editing and every few minutes hitting done to make sure things are saved.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Ou8thisSN

In case this hasnt been mentioned yet, I'm posting my settings for the comcast cable box with my logitech harmony one:


Inter-Key delay: 0

Inter-Device delay: 0


With this setting, the favorite channels programmed work as fast as with the original comcast remote.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tachy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_50#post_22619608
> 
> 
> I am using the latest version of the Harmony software on my windows vista laptop. (7.7.0). I cannot get the software to stay logged in (even if I click the checkbox to stay logged in in this computer). Every time I log in, it requires the password. Even more annoying, if I take to long editing, arranging buttons, when I click "done" to go back to the main screen, sometime instead of updating my remote profile, it brings me back to the log-in screen and any editing I have just done is no longer there, and I have to start over.
> 
> I therefore have gotten in the habit of editing and every few minutes hitting done to make sure things are saved.
> 
> Any thoughts?



There is no "keep me logged in" checkmark... only one labeled "remember me on this computer". At least for me, if I check that it does remember my username and password for the next session.


That setting has no effect whatsoever on the inactivity timeout, which I agree can be annoying. There is no workaround that I know of. Regularly hitting Save or switching pages while you are working is just about all you can do. Custom Buttons and Favorite Channels are the most likely places that you would exceed the timeout if all you are doing is rearranging buttons (which is done locally until you click save, so the server thinks you are inactive). It's especially annoying because custom button/favorite channel setup is by far the weakest part of the software... moving buttons around one button at a time - one line at a time - is ridiculously tedious and time consuming.


----------



## Tachy

Yes, but unfortunately my program for some reason does not remember me even if I check that box. Requiring me to log in, even if I just logged in 10 minutes prior.


----------



## Tachy

When learning IR to the harmony one using the computer software, what purpose does the custom button do??


Also, is there a way to delete learned commands?


----------



## mdavej

Custom enables "raw" learn mode which will simply record the IR signal exactly as it's received, without analyzing, compressing or cleaning it up. Use this only as a last resort or to combine several signals into one.


----------



## Tachy

And what about deleting a code that is no longer needed from the learned list (or can you even edit the spelling). I guess the spelling never really shows, since you can name the button assignment something else.


----------



## BPlayer

Unfortunately there is no way to delete a code, another weakness but it does not cause an unwanted actions.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10200_100#post_22595526
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. All it needs is a fraction of a second to get the complete command. Customize your activity, step through the wizard, pick "I want to add more control", step through the wizard some more, then get to a screen where you can add additional commands to the End of your activity. At that point add another Power Off or Discrete Off or whatever logitech calls it.



Thank you SO MUCH mdavej, you were correct. It wasn't the delay as I had suspected. I really appreciate it, it was driving me NUTS!


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22606602
> 
> 
> Defining a Denon Setup activity without the other devices would mean that switching to it would turn off the other devices in the previous activity.



I often see references to this (switching activities will turn off unused devices in the new activity). I just wanted to pass along a tip -- you can alter this behavior. I have changed it for all of my activities, so that switching from one activity to another does NOT turn off unused devices. I find this handy when switching from one activity to another and then back again. Typical scenario: watching Netflix streaming using the Wii. Pause the show so someone can go off and do something for a couple minutes. Switch over to Watch TV. Person returns, switch back to Watch Netflix, and then resume from the point where it was paused.


This isn't the greatest example since the One won't control the Wii on/off, but you get the idea. I used to have a separate DVR device (separate from the cable set top box) and this was used a lot to swap back and forth. For example, in that case, the program guide on my DVR had stopped working. So, I would switch back and forth between the TV and the DVR to set up manual recordings.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22632135
> 
> 
> ...Typical scenario: watching Netflix streaming using the Wii. Pause the show so someone can go off and do something for a couple minutes. Switch over to Watch TV. Person returns, switch back to Watch Netflix, and then resume from the point where it was paused...


You can also create an activity for just such an occasion and call it, "intermission".


----------



## woolyninja

I had one of the first Harmony One remotes. Recently bought a second to replace an old 880 I had but this new H1 doesn't feel quite as nice as the old one (no rubberish feel on the back, etc) which is disappointing, but I can live with that. However, the part that is irritating me is the Screen Sounds are louder and worse sounding on the newer H1. Does anyone know a way to lower the volume / change the screen sound back to how it sounds on the old H1?


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woolyninja*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22643817
> 
> 
> I had one of the first Harmony One remotes. Recently bought a second to replace an old 880 I had but this new H1 doesn't feel quite as nice as the old one (no rubberish feel on the back, etc) which is disappointing, but I can live with that. However, the part that is irritating me is the Screen Sounds are louder and worse sounding on the newer H1. Does anyone know a way to lower the volume / change the screen sound back to how it sounds on the old H1?



Same boat as you. Picked up a new H1 at CostCo, and it is a 'cheapened' version of my current one. The back is not 'rubbery', the base is missing the light dim/off switch, and the screen is HORRIBLE next to the old one (visible vertical lines). As to the sounds, I have always had them turned off in the remote options (both old and new) so I can't say.


Keeping the new one despite the lower quality so I can have the exact same remote both up and downstairs (no more complaints of 'I don't know how to use this one, it's different).


----------



## insync44

Anyone using a Harmony One Remote find it to slow to respond to commands? I also have a 650 ($37.99 from Costco) in which the response is almost instantaneous. When I turn off Activities (PS3) it takes about 2-3 secs to respond. Is this normal?


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insync44*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22652175
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Harmony One Remote find it to slow to respond to commands? I also have a 650 ($37.99 from Costco) in which the response is almost instantaneous. When I turn off Activities (PS3) it takes about 2-3 secs to respond. Is this normal?



I don't notice that there is that much slowness. It's pretty quick for me. I only notice a lag for commands that I have the One learn IR commands from the original remotes.


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22646047
> 
> 
> Same boat as you. Picked up a new H1 at CostCo, and it is a 'cheapened' version of my current one. The back is not 'rubbery', the base is missing the light dim/off switch, and the screen is HORRIBLE next to the old one (visible vertical lines). As to the sounds, I have always had them turned off in the remote options (both old and new) so I can't say.
> 
> Keeping the new one despite the lower quality so I can have the exact same remote both up and downstairs (no more complaints of 'I don't know how to use this one, it's different).



I got mine at Costco and I have no vertical lines and my station icons look as good as my friend's 1 year old H1. You may have got a bad screen. BTW, I went to Costco today and they have the H1 for $99.99. I was still covered under their price match so I got $10 back. I upgraded from a six year old 670. I love the H1. I was able to transfer my settings from the 670 and I have a Nyko dongle for my PS3 and the H1 works great. I just wish I could use the PS3 button.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_50#post_22646047
> 
> 
> Same boat as you. Picked up a new H1 at CostCo, and it is a 'cheapened' version of my current one. The back is not 'rubbery', the base is missing the light dim/off switch, and the screen is HORRIBLE next to the old one (visible vertical lines). As to the sounds, I have always had them turned off in the remote options (both old and new) so I can't say.
> 
> Keeping the new one despite the lower quality so I can have the exact same remote both up and downstairs (no more complaints of 'I don't know how to use this one, it's different).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_50#post_22657118
> 
> 
> I got mine at Costco and I have no vertical lines and my station icons look as good as my friend's 1 year old H1. You may have got a bad screen. BTW, I went to Costco today and they have the H1 for $99.99. I was still covered under their price match so I got $10 back. I upgraded from a six year old 670. I love the H1. I was able to transfer my settings from the 670 and I have a Nyko dongle for my PS3 and the H1 works great. I just wish I could use the PS3 button.



The one year old unit is probably just as "bad" as the new one, so they appear similar when comparing. The newer units look and work OK by themselves but put one next to a 4 year old unit and the differences are EXTREMELY obvious. My older unit has an absolutely gorgeous display... crystal clear with deep rich colors. My newer unit (now well over a year old) and my son's unit (about a year old) are similar to each other but obviously different than the older unit. In comparison, the new display is brighter but not as sharp and the colors are washed out in comparison. Also, there is a definite "line structure" visible in the newer displays that is not visible at all in the old unit... it is more obvious to the eye if the remote is moving relative to your eyes, as when picking it up to use it.


In addition to the display differences, the newer units exhibit significantly shorter battery life between charges. Programmed identically and with the same usage patterns (by me in both cases), my old unit regularly went 10-14 days between charges... the new unit is lucky to get four days... three is more typical. Swapping batteries and chargers around between units made absolutely no difference.


Without question there have been running changes over the course of the One's production life. The newer units are not bad, per sé, and the differences are not deal breakers all things considered... but they are not quite as good as the original units, either.


----------



## fletcher6490

Hey guys, quick question. I recently purchased an Oppo bdp-103 and I'm trying to get this to work properly with the H1. I've created all of the activities with the Oppo and everything seems to work except when I first turn things on with an activity. So for example, if everything is off and I try "watch tv", everything turns on right but because the Oppo takes a while to turn on, it doesn't go to the right input. I've tried adding an extra command with the Oppo for a delay of 10 seconds but that doesn't seem to help either. Has anyone else had this issue before and if so, how were you able to fix it?


----------



## bruman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22657310
> 
> 
> The one year old unit is probably just as "bad" as the new one, so they appear similar when comparing. The newer units look and work OK by themselves but put one next to a 4 year old unit and the differences are EXTREMELY obvious. My older unit has an absolutely gorgeous display... crystal clear with deep rich colors. My newer unit (now well over a year old) and my son's unit (about a year old) are similar to each other but obviously different than the older unit. In comparison, the new display is brighter but not as sharp and the colors are washed out in comparison. Also, there is a definite "line structure" visible in the newer displays that is not visible at all in the old unit... it is more obvious to the eye if the remote is moving relative to your eyes, as when picking it up to use it.
> 
> In addition to the display differences, the newer units exhibit significantly shorter battery life between charges. Programmed identically and with the same usage patterns (by me in both cases), my old unit regularly went 10-14 days between charges... the new unit is lucky to get four days... three is more typical. Swapping batteries and chargers around between units made absolutely no difference.
> 
> Without question there have been running changes over the course of the One's production life. The newer units are not bad, per sé, and the differences are not deal breakers all things considered... but they are not quite as good as the original units, either.



I am in the same boat. My old one is like looking at HD compared to the second one I bought for another room a few months ago.


The new screen is terrible. Not only the lines but there is a refresh rate problem too.


My old battery lasts about a month or month and a half compared to the new one which I have to charge every week. Usually it is four days then I have to recharge.


I did the same thing, tried my old charger and battery in the new unit and same results. I never would have bought another new unit if I knew this ahead of time and paid attention to this thread.


----------



## OzzieP

Am I hearing this right, the new Harmony Ones are inferior to the older ones?

Did they change the build quality for the same units?

Was this just a bad stock or the standard way they make the new ones?


----------



## bruman

It looks exactly the same except for the screen resolution/lines.


They changed the build quality IMO. It is obvious they did something to the remote that drains the battery quickly. I am sure they could fix that with a Firmware update if they wanted.


----------



## dirk1843

I thought I would chime in regarding some of the changes to the One.


My first one was bought in early 2009. It was replaced back in the summer because of battery problems.


Yes my new charger doesn't have the switch for the light. The screen looks more washed out, with seemingly lower resolution. The screen does seem more responsive. The hard buttons feel better to me. Battery life is no where near as good. My remote does have the same tactile feel on the back.


As for the member who posted about seemingly slow response from components, it does seem that way to me as well. Older remote might have been a tad slower than the new one. Kind of like it takes a millisecond for the remote to generate the signal.


----------



## b_scott

lately it seems my Harmony One isn't turning on my Xbox half the time when I go to that activity. If I hit "on/off" after it switches to the activity, it will turn it on - so it's not that the device is set up incorrectly. Any ideas?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22671405
> 
> 
> lately it seems my Harmony One isn't turning on my Xbox half the time when I go to that activity...Any ideas?


3 very basic ideas:

- Has your XBOX undergone a recent update that may have changed its behavior or settings?

- If it's been awhile since you last updated your H1 with your existing account device/activity settings, perhaps a fresh update might help.

- In the Activity settings, sometimes changing the order in which the devices are powered on by the H1 might also help.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_100#post_22671513
> 
> 
> 3 very basic ideas:
> 
> - Has your XBOX undergone a recent update that may have changed its behavior or settings?
> 
> - If it's been awhile since you last updated your H1 with your existing account device/activity settings, perhaps a fresh update might help.
> 
> - In the Activity settings, sometimes changing the order in which the devices are powered on by the H1 might also help.


Interestingly enough, my Harmony has never worked w/ my 360. It never really mattered, since I have to power up the controller(which turns the console on anyway). If you use the 360 for other stuff like watching movies/tv, it can get old.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22671946
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, my Harmony has never worked w/ my 360. It never really mattered, since I have to power up the controller(which turns the console on anyway). If you use the 360 for other stuff like watching movies/tv, it can get old.



Mine neither, I was aware that you needed an adapter like with the PS3 but have never figured out what that was and can not find any info on it. No matter really, I rarely use the Xbox except when the nieces and nephews come over and I have to get up and load a game anyway.


----------



## mdavej

There's a setting in the xbox itself to enable IR. Then it should work fine, no adapter required. My Xbox is by DVR and cable TV interface, so I use it with my remote constantly. In fact I have a couple of xboxes that are exclusively for cable TV and never used for games.


----------



## dirk1843

I have no problems with Xbox and Harmony One. My son's Xbox works just fine with a Windows Media Center remote.


There is a setting in the menu to set Xbox to respond to Xbox remote, Windows, remote or both.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22672822
> 
> 
> There's a setting in the xbox itself to enable IR. Then it should work fine, no adapter required. My Xbox is by DVR and cable TV interface, so I use it with my remote constantly. In fact I have a couple of xboxes that are exclusively for cable TV and never used for games.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22676368
> 
> 
> I have no problems with Xbox and Harmony One. My son's Xbox works just fine with a Windows Media Center remote.
> 
> There is a setting in the menu to set Xbox to respond to Xbox remote, Windows, remote or both.



Thanks guys, I had no idea. I will check this out!


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10300_100#post_22672822
> 
> 
> There's a setting in the xbox itself to enable IR. Then it should work fine, no adapter required. My Xbox is by DVR and cable TV interface, so I use it with my remote constantly. In fact I have a couple of xboxes that are exclusively for cable TV and never used for games.


Wow, I had no idea about that(after all these years). I'll have to check that out..


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10320#post_22676572
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea about that(after all these years). I'll have to check that out..



Yeah, don't feel like the lone ranger, I was clueless as well. I guess I just don't use the Xbox as much as I need to. I use a Panasonic Blu ray for streaming and only use it when the kids come over.


----------



## JChin

Hi all, I posted a separate thread and got one respond. Figure to post here for more feed back.


I want to install the Lutron Maestro MIR-LFQMT ( this ) to control a ceiling fan and 6 cans. Anybody done this setup before and will it work with the Harmony One?


I mean is it possible to control fan and lights as separate. Like for the fan - on/off/speed up or down and for the lights on/off/dim down or up.


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Anyone here own a Panasonic BDT500 blu-ray player? Is there any shortcut, or button to configure, to display the quite informative Playback Information Window without having to do like around 5 other button presses? This is the screen that shows the video type, audio type, etc. Similar to the info you get with the PS3 or most Pioneer or other Sony BD players. Just for some stupid reason, Panasonic buried these deep into their menu system. The current Info button only calls up on first press the small window showing BD or play, second press shows the movie time line.


----------



## smithfarmer

I've been controlling this Lutron Maestro dimmer for years now with my One. I'd think you'd have no problems doing what you want to do.


----------



## DeadEd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290_70#post_22671405
> 
> 
> lately it seems my Harmony One isn't turning on my Xbox half the time.



It happens sometimes as you get older. Have you tried Viagra?


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22679875
> 
> 
> It happens sometimes as you get older. Have you tried Viagra?



Zinger!! Lol. Good one.


Hey Scott? Have you been pointing the remote at the Xbox? I have this happen to me too sometimes with my Popcorn hour device. I have to almost point at the device directly to turn it on.


----------



## OzzieP

I have some rope lights that I want to use to accent parts of the Home Theater Room. These lights strictly plug into wall outlets at various areas in the room. Is there something I can put on these rope lights that would allow my Harmony One to control them? (ON/OFF or Dim)


----------



## BPlayer

There are IR controlled outlet switched and current sensing power bars that may work for you, but they are on/off only. The sensing power bars detect when a device is turned on and automatically turn on the other sockets on the power strip.


Search this forum for "outlet switch" for lots of previous posts on this topic.


I have been using a couple of these outlet switches for the past couple of years:
http://www.amazon.com/HDE-Infrared-Adapter-Wireless-Converter/dp/B002FJD1LY/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## OzzieP

Thanks for reply, I did look at something similar to that earlier but on/off simply wont work.

The On is way to bright in a projection room, so I would need the lights to come on at a predetermined settings.



I found this, but not sure if this alone will work with the Harmony One.
http://www.insteon.net/2457D2-lamplinc-dual-band.html


----------



## Player2

I am looking at switching to Direct TV and wondered if the Harmony One works with this new Genie HD-DVR they are plugging online.


I am assuming it does but could not find a model number to verify through Logitechs compatibility checker.


----------



## mdavej

All universal remotes made in the past several years work with the Genie (HR-34) and client (C-31). Codes haven't changed in years.


----------



## taylord22

So sorry, tried doing a search but my keywords are too general (out of necessity)...the volume controls for my receiver (vsx1021) are changing the states of my led back lights (LED Wholesalers, no brand listed)...I went through the harmony set up and learned my backlight remotes' IR for select buttons — not sure where I went wrong and/or how to troubleshoot


Edit: I just learned that my garage door is being affected too.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22684987
> 
> 
> I found this, but not sure if this alone will work with the Harmony One.
> http://www.insteon.net/2457D2-lamplinc-dual-band.html


It will not work with a Harmony One as Insteon uses RF not IR signals.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylord22*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22687956
> 
> 
> So sorry, tried doing a search but my keywords are too general (out of necessity)...the volume controls for my receiver (vsx1021) are changing the states of my led back lights (LED Wholesalers, no brand listed)...I went through the harmony set up and learned my backlight remotes' IR for select buttons — not sure where I went wrong and/or how to troubleshoot
> 
> Edit: I just learned that my garage door is being affected too.


Relearn the backlight remote codes using different commands. Add a device to the H1 for Home Automation, Light Controller, and pick any manufacturer, and use one of those commands to be the power toggle.


Is you garage door sensor in line-of-sight to the remote? If not you have a really powerful remote that most H1 users would like to have. Most garage door system use RF not IR commands.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

Can anyone who has both the old and new one post some pics that may highlight the differences?

I just got one but it was off ebay so I have no clue which version it could be. (unless someone knows serial number ranges or something like that.)


----------



## taylord22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22688496
> 
> 
> Relearn the backlight remote codes using different commands. Add a device to the H1 for Home Automation, Light Controller, and pick any manufacturer, and use one of those commands to be the power toggle.
> 
> Is you garage door sensor in line-of-sight to the remote? If not you have a really powerful remote that most H1 users would like to have. Most garage door system use RF not IR commands.



I'm not sure I follow when you say different commands -- are you saying that I should go through learning the IR again? The volume command for the receiver (when in any activity) always sends the lights into dim, green, or sequence/pulse mode.


As for the garage door, it's directly in-front of the couch but it does have a wall in-between it. We can't figure out how else it would've opened. I suppose I'll try to change the frequency (as I'm fairly certain our model does not have a rolling code), and eliminate any other possibilities, as it sounds as though it would be virtually impossible that my remote is the culprit.


----------



## insync44

Starting my Xbox 360 Activity appears to be hit and miss with my Harmony One, mostly miss, unless I sit at a special angle on the settee and point it directly at the 360. My Harmony 650 has no problem from anywhere on the couch. If it weren't for the 5 Device limitation, I prefer the button type 650.


----------



## b_scott

thanks for all the replies. Wondering if I just need to move my 360 a bit so the IR receiver is 100% unblocked. Sometimes I think the slats in the glass get in the way, or maybe even the glass reflections.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylord22*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22688930
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I follow when you say different commands -- are you saying that I should go through learning the IR again? The volume command for the receiver (when in any activity) always sends the lights into dim, green, or sequence/pulse mode.
> 
> As for the garage door, it's directly in-front of the couch but it does have a wall in-between it. We can't figure out how else it would've opened. I suppose I'll try to change the frequency (as I'm fairly certain our model does not have a rolling code), and eliminate any other possibilities, as it sounds as though it would be virtually impossible that my remote is the culprit.


I may have misread your original post. Does your backlight actual have a remote. If so, when you press commands on that remote does it change the volume on your AVR. If so, it means that the IR codes happen to be the same for the two devices. If the backlight does not have a facility for changing codes there is nothing you can do about it.


If you are in the garage, does the H1 reliably open and close the door when you issue commands. If not, if is posible that the codes on the garage door are the same as a somebody close by. You should change the code.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylord22*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22688930
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I follow when you say different commands -- are you saying that I should go through learning the IR again? The volume command for the receiver (when in any activity) always sends the lights into dim, green, or sequence/pulse mode.
> 
> As for the garage door, it's directly in-front of the couch but it does have a wall in-between it. We can't figure out how else it would've opened. I suppose I'll try to change the frequency (as I'm fairly certain our model does not have a rolling code), and eliminate any other possibilities, as it sounds as though it would be virtually impossible that my remote is the culprit.


I may have misread your original post. Does your backlight actual have a remote. If so, when you press commands on that remote does it change the volume on your AVR. If so, it means that the IR codes happen to be the same for the two devices. If the backlight does not have a facility for changing codes there is nothing you can do about it.


If you are in the garage, does the H1 reliably open and close the door when you issue commands. If not, if is posible that the codes on the garage door are the same as a somebody close by. You should change the code.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

Garage doors use RF so it can't be the one.


----------



## Michael Sargent

Get an Insteon IR-Link and that problem goes away.


----------



## gtmtnbiker

Is there anyone else with a Harmony One and Windows Media Center whose replay button works? On my Harmony Remote, when I press the replay button, nothing happens. Normally you see a little wifi like indicator go off when you press the button but it doesn't happen for the replay button (the one below the rewind button). I contacted Harmony Support and since my remote is under warranty, they sent me a new one.


I programmed the new one and I'm getting the same behavior as the other one. That is, the replay button does not work.


The last time I check, it was mapped to the MCE replay command. I did also change it to a different command such as rewind to see if it was specific to the command but no dice, same behavior.


It seems odd that I would get two defective remotes with the same behavior.


Anyone else heard of this issue before? Could I be doing something wrong?


All the other buttons work fine on the two remote except for the replay button. My original remote I purchased from Logitech in April 2012. Then I got a new one two weeks ago from them.


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Make sure the command is also mapped in your activity, not just in the device.


----------



## gtmtnbiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22693829
> 
> 
> Make sure the command is also mapped in your activity, not just in the device.



Yes, I have confirmed this but will do so again tonight.


----------



## mdavej

The fact that no command works on that button on a brand new remote tells me it's not assigned in the activity. It's very common for people to assign a command in device mode and expect it to also work in their activities. They aren't related. You have to go to Customize buttons in the activity setup.


----------



## gtmtnbiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22694218
> 
> 
> The fact that no command works on that button on a brand new remote tells me it's not assigned in the activity. It's very common for people to assign a command in device mode and expect it to also work in their activities. They aren't related. You have to go to Customize buttons in the activity setup.



Yes, I understand the activity concept because I have a TV/receiver/HTPC involved. So I know the concept of assigning certain buttons to the receiver, other buttons to the HTPC, etc so the things work at the activity level. I'll see if I can post some screen shots as well.


On a different topic, I've been using the local software that is not really supported anymore for programming the controller. I know Logitech has moved to a newer software in the cloud that is web-based and simplifies the programming. One flaw with this approach is that it's too simplified and that you can't do some more of the complex things like adding delays, etc. Does anyone know if Logitech has added more functionality yet or will it always be dumbed down?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtmtnbiker*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22694710
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand the activity concept because I have a TV/receiver/HTPC involved. So I know the concept of assigning certain buttons to the receiver, other buttons to the HTPC, etc so the things work at the activity level. I'll see if I can post some screen shots as well.


Just making sure, since this is a very common error and somewhat counter-intuitive.


> Quote:
> On a different topic, I've been using the local software that is not really supported anymore for programming the controller. I know Logitech has moved to a newer software in the cloud that is web-based and simplifies the programming. One flaw with this approach is that it's too simplified and that you can't do some more of the complex things like adding delays, etc. Does anyone know if Logitech has added more functionality yet or will it always be dumbed down?


It's still dumbed down for the OnePlus (don't think it works on the One). The version for the new Touch has been greatly enhanced as it now has 10 step sequences, etc. So newly released models are getting more functionality on myharmony.com, but older one's seem to be stuck. I'd stay with 7.7 on the One if I were you, but there's no harm in trying out myharmony or even in having several accounts. Just realize the myharmony and 7.7 aren't connected in any way. I used to have 5 accounts for one remote: one for testing, another for sharing, one for current config, one for previous config, and a myharmony account for laughs.


----------



## taylord22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22693289
> 
> 
> I may have misread your original post. Does your backlight actual have a remote. If so, when you press commands on that remote does it change the volume on your AVR. If so, it means that the IR codes happen to be the same for the two devices. If the backlight does not have a facility for changing codes there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> If you are in the garage, does the H1 reliably open and close the door when you issue commands. If not, if is posible that the codes on the garage door are the same as a somebody close by. You should change the code.



Yes it has a remote and it does not change the volume, and it has no ability to change the code. The reason I find this especially crazy is that as a I lower the volume, the backlight is going through several different commands (dim, fade, pulse, color change, etc...). Is there any extra device I can add as a receptor? Any chance that if I order another IR receiver for the light that it will be a different code?


I went through all of my H1 commands outside in the garage...nothing. I guess I'm going to have to learn how to change my garage door opener code (I dont think I have a model that has the code cycler function).


----------



## mdavej

Unfortunately I don't have a solution for your problem. If you have different devices that respond to the same codes there's not much you can do besides replace one of those devices with a different brand. But I am interested in this garage door control of yours. Did you have to wire something into the door switch circuit, and how does that device interface with the rest of the automation system? Can you post a link to the home automation system you bought? My X10 system has always been unreliable, so I'm always on the lookout for a cheap replacement.


----------



## thokoo

Hi all,


The company where I am doing my internship has bought an Harmony One+ and it's my task to configure it. I've nearly finished, but there is one last thing: the back light. According to this website it should be very easy to adjust the duration of the back light, but I can't find the right buttons in the myharmony configuration panel. Is it just me, or did Logitech remove this option?


Thnx


----------



## BPlayer

From the 7.7 software, select Remote Settings, Display Settings, and adjust Glow Timing.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylord22*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22695118
> 
> 
> Yes it has a remote and it does not change the volume, and it has no ability to change the code. The reason I find this especially crazy is that as a I lower the volume, the backlight is going through several different commands (dim, fade, pulse, color change, etc...). Is there any extra device I can add as a receptor? Any chance that if I order another IR receiver for the light that it will be a different code?
> 
> I went through all of my H1 commands outside in the garage...nothing. I guess I'm going to have to learn how to change my garage door opener code (I dont think I have a model that has the code cycler function).


Please answer these question to be clear on your problem:

1. Does the backlight remote correctly control the backlight and has no impact on the volume of your AVR?

2. Did you "learn" the backlight controls to the volume keys on H1 as a part of a backlight defined device?

3. From device mode for the AVR with the H1, what devices are affected when using the volume commands?

4. From device mode for the backlight with the H1, what devices are affected when using the "learned" commands?

5. Using the original AVR remote, what devices are affected when using the volume commands?


----------



## gtmtnbiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22694972
> 
> 
> Just making sure, since this is a very common error and somewhat counter-intuitive.
> 
> It's still dumbed down for the OnePlus (don't think it works on the One). The version for the new Touch has been greatly enhanced as it now has 10 step sequences, etc. So newly released models are getting more functionality on myharmony.com, but older one's seem to be stuck. I'd stay with 7.7 on the One if I were you, but there's no harm in trying out myharmony or even in having several accounts. Just realize the myharmony and 7.7 aren't connected in any way. I used to have 5 accounts for one remote: one for testing, another for sharing, one for current config, one for previous config, and a myharmony account for laughs.



I confirmed that it was programmed but I updated the remote again and now it seems to be working. Cool.


I try to update the older remote and I get an error that says Logitech disabled the remote because it was replaced (not exact text). Geez, I would hate to throw away a perfectly good remote except for the 1 issue and not be able to update it.


Doing some googling around, it seems that there are some folks who have used the web interface at members.harmony.com to pull down Connectivity.EZHex & Update.EZHex so they could backup their configuration and update the remote on Linux instead of Windows. Has anyone here done this?


I'm going to see if I can figure out a way to still be able to update the older remote.


----------



## taylord22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22697733
> 
> 
> Please answer these question to be clear on your problem:
> 
> 1. Does the backlight remote correctly control the backlight and has no impact on the volume of your AVR?
> 
> 2. Did you "learn" the backlight controls to the volume keys on H1 as a part of a backlight defined device?
> 
> 3. From device mode for the AVR with the H1, what devices are affected when using the volume commands?
> 
> 4. From device mode for the backlight with the H1, what devices are affected when using the "learned" commands?
> 
> 5. Using the original AVR remote, what devices are affected when using the volume commands?



1. Yes, no impact on the receiver

2. No. Custom buttons only

3. None. Just the receiver

4. None. Just the backlight

5. None. Just the AVE


Thanks for taking the time to help with my problem. Going through your list of questions, it appears obvious that I goofed something in set-up


----------



## skidog

I have a question. I was looking at getting the Harmony One but on Amazon they have a Old model Harmony one and a new H1 the only difference i see is the new one works with windows 7 which i have, so does the old one not work if you have windows 7 and what other differences are there, if any.


Thank You!!


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skidog*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22706574
> 
> 
> I have a question. I was looking at getting the Harmony One but on Amazon they have a Old model Harmony one and a new H1 the only difference i see is the new one works with windows 7 which i have, so does the old one not work if you have windows 7 and what other differences are there, if any.
> 
> Thank You!!



They are identical, only the name is different ("Plus" added to the name) and both work with Windows 7 using the Harmony Desktop software.


----------



## mdavej

They are identical except later ones are more cheaply built. All work fine with Win 7. The OnePlus is also identical to the others but is compatible with myharmony.com web config which should be avoided at all costs. I suspect what you see on amazon are all the same models with slightly different descriptions.


----------



## skidog

Thanks, I guess I'll get the one labeled Old model and save a few bucks.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10350#post_22679219
> 
> 
> I've been controlling this Lutron Maestro dimmer for years now with my One. I'd think you'd have no problems doing what you want to do.



Hi smithfarmer, thanks for your respond. Hope it all goes well, I just placed an order through Amazon.


----------



## balpers

I have reached the limit of a CSR's ability and I'm hoping someone here can bail me out.

*Here's the current situation:*

I have 2 Harmony One remotes, Remote1 and Remote2.


These remotes are successfully controlling the TVs in two different rooms.


They are set up on Logitech Account1 and Account2. (Using the 7.7.0 software.)

*Here's what's new:*

I bought a third Harmony One to control the TV setup in a third room. (Let's call it Remote3.)


I created a new Logitech account (Account3).


I wanted to use the set up on Remote2 as a starting point for Remote3. (A lot of the information is similar in the two rooms.)


Working with a CSR, I cloned Remote2 on to Remote3 (using Account2). So far, so good.

*All that is left is transferring the information on Remote3 into Account3 so that I can modify it independently of Remote2.*

The CSR told me that this is impossible. She said I would have to create Remote3 manually by using Account3. (I hope this isn't too confusing.)


I am almost certain that, in the past, a CSR cloned the information from one account into another for me.


Is this task something I can accomplish on my own?
Should I try again with Logitech support, hoping that the luck of the draw will bring me a better CSR?
Is this task truly impossible?



Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## Johnny-Drama

Sorry if this has been brought up before and if it's a dumb question but here it is


My gear isn't behind any glass or cabinets but it's also not in my line of sight. It's literally beside me. I have a 4 shelf rack.


Top Shelf - Cable Box/Xbox 360

2nd Shelf - Wii/PS3

3rd Shelf - Receiver

4th Shelf - Surge Protector


And I have a Mitsubishi 3800HC Projector above me


Will the Harmony One work without having to buy a RF extender? I know I'll have to get the PS3 adapter but I don't want to have to keep leanin.g over to control something, that will defeat the purpose. I can't control my receiver without leaning over but I can point the cable box remote anywhere and it works but it's on the top shelf so I assumed that was why


Here is a photo so you can see how it's setup.


Thanks for any help.


Adam


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny-Drama*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22712910
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been brought up before and if it's a dumb question but here it is
> 
> 
> My gear isn't behind any glass or cabinets but it's also not in my line of sight. It's literally beside me. I have a 4 shelf rack.
> 
> 
> Top Shelf - Cable Box/Xbox 360
> 
> 2nd Shelf - Wii/PS3
> 
> 3rd Shelf - Receiver
> 
> 4th Shelf - Surge Protector
> 
> 
> And I have a Mitsubishi 3800HC Projector above me
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony One work without having to buy a RF extender? I know I'll have to get the PS3 adapter but I don't want to have to keep leanin.g over to control something, that will defeat the purpose. I can't control my receiver without leaning over but I can point the cable box remote anywhere and it works but it's on the top shelf so I assumed that was why
> 
> 
> Here is a photo so you can see how it's setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Adam



Don't take this as a joke?


But how about a "mirror", or something in front that you can point the remote at, and it will reflect back to the equipment next to you. That, or if there is an IR control box that can do it all for you with just the single IR.


----------



## gtmtnbiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22707256
> 
> 
> The CSR told me that this is impossible. She said I would have to create Remote3 manually by using Account3. (I hope this isn't too confusing.)
> 
> I am almost certain that, in the past, a CSR cloned the information from one account into another for me.
> 
> Is this task something I can accomplish on my own?
> Should I try again with Logitech support, hoping that the luck of the draw will bring me a better CSR?
> Is this task truly impossible?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Burt



I just ask Logitech to create a new account for me by cloning another account. I just did this recently without any issues. Maybe the problem is that you created the new account already?


----------



## mdavej

Correct. They will clone to a new acct but not replace an existing one.


----------



## Johnny-Drama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22713346
> 
> 
> Don't take this as a joke?
> 
> But how about a "mirror", or something in front that you can point the remote at, and it will reflect back to the equipment next to you. That, or if there is an IR control box that can do it all for you with just the single IR.



I actually might be able to put one up, depending on how big it'd have to be. I wouldn't want it to be a distraction. I was just trying to avoid buying the Harmony 900 because here in Canada that thing is expensive but if I had to buy the 900, that should solve the problem right?


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22707256
> 
> 
> I have reached the limit of a CSR's ability and I'm hoping someone here can bail me out.
> *Here's the current situation:*
> I have 2 Harmony One remotes, Remote1 and Remote2.
> 
> These remotes are successfully controlling the TVs in two different rooms.
> 
> They are set up on Logitech Account1 and Account2. (Using the 7.7.0 software.)
> *Here's what's new:*
> I bought a third Harmony One to control the TV setup in a third room. (Let's call it Remote3.)
> 
> I created a new Logitech account (Account3).
> 
> I wanted to use the set up on Remote2 as a starting point for Remote3. (A lot of the information is similar in the two rooms.)
> 
> Working with a CSR, I cloned Remote2 on to Remote3 (using Account2). So far, so good.
> *All that is left is transferring the information on Remote3 into Account3 so that I can modify it independently of Remote2.*
> 
> The CSR told me that this is impossible. She said I would have to create Remote3 manually by using Account3. (I hope this isn't too confusing.)
> 
> I am almost certain that, in the past, a CSR cloned the information from one account into another for me.
> 
> Is this task something I can accomplish on my own?
> Should I try again with Logitech support, hoping that the luck of the draw will bring me a better CSR?
> Is this task truly impossible?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Burt





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtmtnbiker*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22713531
> 
> 
> I just ask Logitech to create a new account for me by cloning another account. I just did this recently without any issues. Maybe the problem is that you created the new account already?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22713592
> 
> 
> Correct. They will clone to a new acct but not replace an existing one.



Thanks for the replies. It was the luck of the draw. After two attempts I got through to a new Tech who set me up in about two minutes.


Burt


----------



## raskyred

Hey, I'm wondering if I should get the Harmony One or the 1100. I have


Panasonic GT50

Verizon Fios

Denon 2312CI

Klipsch RW-12d

PS3 for blu rays (but I'll probably be adding a separate, dedicated player)


None of the stuff is out of line of sight, but I might be getting a console which would have the receiver behind a solid door.


Thanks


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raskyred*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22720536
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm wondering if I should get the Harmony One or the 1100. I have
> 
> 
> Panasonic GT50
> 
> Verizon Fios
> 
> Denon 2312CI
> 
> Klipsch RW-12d
> 
> PS3 for blu rays (but I'll probably be adding a separate, dedicated player)
> 
> 
> None of the stuff is out of line of sight, but I might be getting a console which would have the receiver behind a solid door.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I once had the earlier 1000. At first, it was really a neat "toy". But after awhile I no longer liked using it.


Reason? As there were few "hard" buttons, to press the icons on the touch screen, you need to look at the controller, and not at the tv screen or equipment you are trying to control. Missed presses, or all sorts of pita problems - especially how buggy (and button press lag, or not at all commands sent) the UVerse DVR is, it would be total frustration.


With the One (or 900, or newer like controllers) having hard buttons, it is a breeze to use, and you know exactly where all the controls are without needing to look. Plus, these only need one hand to use. With the 1000, I always needed to use both hands.


Of course, it is always down to personal preference. But for me, the 1000/1100 is more eye candy, where as the One (and similar) is more practical.


----------



## Fofer

Tonight I tweaked my Harmony One to fix some long-standing issues I'd been having with it (shortened some delays, added some commands, etc.) Overall, I am very happy with it.


One annoyance, though. I used to have a customized icon on-screen, for the "TiVo" menu/command when I selected the "Watch TiVo" activity. It was a small TiVo logo. I didn't use it often, but I liked seeing it there as a visual reminder that I was in the "Watch TiVo" activity.

I accidentally removed this "additional button," and now I can't add it back.

(I mean, I can add the command itself, but no cool color icon/logo appears.)

The only icons that appear seem to be built-in, and they are: Red, Yellow, Blue, Green, Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down.


These are built into Harmony's back-end server I guess. There doesn't seem to be a way to customize these, or add our own. My hunch is that they removed this TiVo icon from their server (trademark issues?) and once the user removes it, accidentally or not, and updates their remotes, there's no way to add it back. I wish I'd never removed it...

I'd really like a way for us to be able to customize these button/icons however we wish. Like we can do for Favorite Channels. It's a nice color screen on this remote, and it feels like shame to have so many ugly "text" icons, relatively indistinguishable from each other.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes-Programming/How-change-icons-on-Harmony-One/td-p/194401 


Unfortunately I don't think Logitech is really supporting these products any longer, so I'm not optimistic we'll see new

features like that. The ability to customize the icons for Activities would be very nice too.


Obviously this isn't a huge deal, but it's kinda annoying that we're restricted to their icon/button choices and can't customize them in any way.


Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Does anyone still have the TiVo logo/icon on their "Watch TiVo" activity, and/or know how to get it back?


----------



## raskyred




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22720615
> 
> 
> I once had the earlier 1000. At first, it was really a neat "toy". But after awhile I no longer liked using it.
> 
> Reason? As there were few "hard" buttons, to press the icons on the touch screen, you need to look at the controller, and not at the tv screen or equipment you are trying to control. Missed presses, or all sorts of pita problems - especially how buggy (and button press lag, or not at all commands sent) the UVerse DVR is, it would be total frustration.
> 
> With the One (or 900, or newer like controllers) having hard buttons, it is a breeze to use, and you know exactly where all the controls are without needing to look. Plus, these only need one hand to use. With the 1000, I always needed to use both hands.
> 
> Of course, it is always down to personal preference. But for me, the 1000/1100 is more eye candy, where as the One (and similar) is more practical.



Thanks. I was leaning towards the One / 900. I played with the 1100 at a local Best Buy and while it is sleek and indeed a good looking toy I thought having the hard buttons of a "normal" remote would be more useful. I know (think?) the 900 is the newer version of the One; any practical advantage in getting it as opposed to the venerable One?


----------



## BPlayer

Harmony One advantages:

- cheaper

- can be customized with sequences (macros)


Harmony 900 advantages:

- has hard colored buttons

- operates in IR mode as well as RF (for devices out of sight to IR)


----------



## raskyred

Thanks for the help. Ordered the Harmony One from Amazon (will be in stock on the 27th) and a Sony BDP-S590 bluray player. I'm feeling pumped!


----------



## Milehigh

A quick question I hope, haven't programmed my Harmony One in a year and in fact upgraded my computer and don't even have the software installed. Need a minor change in my programming for the TV to replace HDMI1 with HDMI2 as it appears the port went bad on the TV.... any advice?


----------



## jwhart

Download and install the software on your new computer and change the settings.


----------



## Milehigh

Yep, it was pretty much simple as that, thanks










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22727701
> 
> 
> Download and install the software on your new computer and change the settings.


----------



## globalgreg

On one of my activities (PS3) I'm trying to customize a button in the Additional Buttons section. In the 5 slot I've got it programmed for the PS button, on button 6 I'm trying to assign my light dimmer. For some reason button 6 is stuck to the PS button (so 5 and 6 are the PS button). I also cleared out button 6 and then updated the remote but button 6 is still the PS button. Anyone seen buttons get "stuck" like this? I don't want to have to delete the whole activity and start over. Thanks for any input.


----------



## b_scott

I built an HTPC, and I want my H1 to not try to turn it off when I go to another activity (it puts it to sleep and the light flashes which bugs me, plus then you need the keyboard to log in). But I'm OK with turning off other activities when leaving them, like my Xbox.


What do I do?


----------



## mdavej

When setting up the HTPC (MCE) device, select the option to always leave on or do nothing, or something to that effect.


----------



## b_scott

forgot about that part. I'll see if the update helped thanks.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22774320
> 
> 
> I built an HTPC, and I want my H1 to not try to turn it off when I go to another activity (it puts it to sleep and the light flashes which bugs me, plus then you need the keyboard to log in). But I'm OK with turning off other activities when leaving them, like my Xbox.
> 
> What do I do?



I just include my HTPC in all the activities, that way it stays on while I'm watching my TV on my Humax PVR or playing my Xbox and switches off with everything else on All Off. Works a treat.


I have:


Watch Humax - TV on (HDMI1); Humax on; HTPC on; Amp off


Watch HTPC - TV on (HDMI2); Humax on; HTPC on; Amp on (Optical1)


Play Xbox - TV on (VGA); Humax On; HTPC on; Amp on (Optical2)


Play Wii - TV on (Component); Humax On; HTPC on; Amp on (RCA1)


Xbox and Wii are manually switched on and off


----------



## mdavej

That's unnecessary. All you have to do is make the HTPC device always on in the device setup. There is no need to add it to every activity, just your HTPC activity. You can also add Xbox ON to your Xbox activity to eliminate a manual step.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22776875
> 
> 
> That's unnecessary. All you have to do is make the HTPC device always on in the device setup. There is no need to add it to every activity, just your HTPC activity. You can also add Xbox ON to your Xbox activity to eliminate a manual step.



I found that using the "always on" caused some strange behaviour... I can't remember exactly what it was as it was when I first got the One and my method has worked flawlessly


Similar with switching the Xbox on, this also caused problems...


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shevek*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22777298
> 
> 
> I found that using the "always on" caused some strange behaviour... I can't remember exactly what it was as it was when I first got the One and my method has worked flawlessly
> 
> Similar with switching the Xbox on, this also caused problems...



I use the option to leave on devices not in use, and have no issues with that.

I have the HTPC set up to never issue power commands (on or off).

I use an XBox downstairs primarily as a TV extender for WMC. The H1 has no problems turning it on and off as instructed.


Unless you can specifically state what your problems were, I can't speak to those but my experience is apparently different from yours.


----------



## sabesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10380#post_22721881
> 
> 
> Harmony One advantages:
> 
> - cheaper
> 
> - can be customized with sequences (macros)
> 
> 
> Harmony 900 advantages:
> 
> - has hard colored buttons
> 
> - operates in IR mode as well as RF (for devices out of sight to IR)


In which instance would one use the coloured buttons? I have them on my TV and Bluray remotes, but no idea what to do with them, lol.


----------



## BPlayer

They have a purpose, see your device manual for details. If you never use them then you don't need them.


----------



## sabesh

^^ Thx


----------



## raskyred




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22600301
> 
> 
> Top site for icons is http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/watchtv?category=harmonyOne



Thanks for this. Great resource!


I'm loving not having to switch between 4 remotes, though I do need to do some tweaking. Question: on my FiOS remote there's a fast forward button and a Next button that jumps forward about 30 seconds. I tried setting up a similar feature for the Skip button on the One but it didn't work. I tried the Learn method but it didn't work either. Anyone have a tip?


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raskyred*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_100#post_22787286
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. Great resource!
> 
> I'm loving not having to switch between 4 remotes, though I do need to do some tweaking. Question: on my FiOS remote there's a fast forward button and a Next button that jumps forward about 30 seconds. I tried setting up a similar feature for the Skip button on the One but it didn't work. I tried the Learn method but it didn't work either. Anyone have a tip?



In your Harmony software, select your FIOS device, click "Customize buttons", and you should be able to set it up as you want.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raskyred*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22787286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10290#post_22600301
> 
> 
> Top site for icons is http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/watchtv?category=harmonyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. Great resource!
> 
> 
> I'm loving not having to switch between 4 remotes, though I do need to do some tweaking. Question: on my FiOS remote there's a fast forward button and a Next button that jumps forward about 30 seconds. I tried setting up a similar feature for the Skip button on the One but it didn't work. I tried the Learn method but it didn't work either. Anyone have a tip?
Click to expand...


I use the >> button for FF, and use the >>| button (the one you use for "next chapter" for DVD/BD discs) for the skip forward. And do similar for skipping back |


----------



## Whitearrow

Does anyone else have a Roku 2 XS? I programmed the Harmony for it, and in the database there were commands to go directly to Netflix, Pandora and Crackle. Does anyone know how you might add similar commands for other Roku services?


----------



## Edmund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whitearrow*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22789188
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a Roku 2 XS? I programmed the Harmony for it, and in the database there were commands to go directly to Netflix, Pandora and Crackle. Does anyone know how you might add similar commands for other Roku services?



You can't, they have those because services paid to have them included on remote control, amazon turned them down.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22789046
> 
> 
> I just WISH someone could invent a button to automatically skip past ALL COMMERCIALS!


Have at look at this old post. I have been using the workaround for the last few years. It is not exact as the length of the commercial break is not always the same, but it gets you close.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/7590


----------



## b_scott

FYI "always keep this device on" worked for my HTPC.


----------



## Whitearrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edmund*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22789443
> 
> 
> You can't, they have those because services paid to have them included on remote control, amazon turned them down.



None of these are buttons on the official remote, they were just in the Harmony database.


----------



## Edmund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whitearrow*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22790866
> 
> 
> None of these are buttons on the official remote, they were just in the Harmony database.



Perhaps not your roku remote, I have two of these:

http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Roku-partner-remote-580x459.jpg 


And they work on ALL rokus.


----------



## Whitearrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edmund*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22791231
> 
> 
> Perhaps not your roku remote, I have two of these:
> http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Roku-partner-remote-580x459.jpg
> 
> And they work on ALL rokus.



Ah. That explains how those got in the database. Too bad we can't add any others. Thanks.


----------



## YukonJack

So I am trying to setup my Harmony One for my new HTPC build (first time HTPC build and first time XBMC user). I am trying to tackle a number of tasks, which include getting the HTPC to shut all the way down and power on from S5 (off/standby, but not sleep) state, which requires a special USB dongle that I have on order from ASRock. However, for now, I am just trying to assign the ESC keyboard key to the U turn button that is located at the bottom right of the directional arrows. I like to use that to back out of menus one at a time. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to assign any key to that button. Is this possible? I know how to assign custom buttons and learn commands from the MCE remote, but I don't know how to attach them to this particular button. Any advice would be really appreciated!


Greg


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22801231
> 
> 
> So I am trying to setup my Harmony One for my new HTPC build (first time HTPC build and first time XBMC user). I am trying to tackle a number of tasks, which include getting the HTPC to shut all the way down and power on from S5 (off/standby, but not sleep) state, which requires a special USB dongle that I have on order from ASRock. However, for now, I am just trying to assign the ESC keyboard key to the U turn button that is located at the bottom right of the directional arrows. I like to use that to back out of menus one at a time. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to assign any key to that button. Is this possible? I know how to assign custom buttons and learn commands from the MCE remote, but I don't know how to attach them to this particular button. Any advice would be really appreciated!
> 
> Greg



I also have never been able to map that button.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22801231
> 
> 
> So I am trying to setup my Harmony One for my new HTPC build (first time HTPC build and first time XBMC user). I am trying to tackle a number of tasks, which include getting the HTPC to shut all the way down and power on from S5 (off/standby, but not sleep) state, which requires a special USB dongle that I have on order from ASRock. However, for now, I am just trying to assign the ESC keyboard key to the U turn button that is located at the bottom right of the directional arrows. I like to use that to back out of menus one at a time. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to assign any key to that button. Is this possible? I know how to assign custom buttons and learn commands from the MCE remote, but I don't know how to attach them to this particular button. Any advice would be really appreciated!
> 
> Greg


 

The "U-Turn" key is listed as "Prev" in the custom button setup pages.  Is your problem that you could not identify it in the button setup or that you cannot change its assignments?

 

BTW, I have found SO many different MCE Remote and MCE Keyboard devices in the Harmony database, all with widely varying degrees of completeness.  The two most complete MCE devices I have found so far are:

 

  • Microsoft Windows Media Center SE

  • Microsoft MCE Keyboard

 

I actually found the MCE Keyboard device first while hunting for ESC and ALT+F4 commands for exactly what you are trying to do... it has almost any keyboard commands you might want, but it is lacking most MCE remote commands. 

 

I subsequently found the "Microsoft Windows Media Center SE" device, which has nearly complete MCE remote commands (strangely enough, I had to teach it the "Menu" and "Big Green Button" commands) plus most of the more common keyboard commands/shortcuts.  It has become my defacto device for almost any PC application and would strongly recommend it.  Between the two devices I have just about any PC command available.


----------



## YukonJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22801401
> 
> 
> The "U-Turn" key is listed as "Prev" in the custom button setup pages.  Is your problem that you could not identify it in the button setup or that you cannot change its assignments?
> 
> 
> BTW, I have found SO many different MCE Remote and MCE Keyboard devices in the Harmony database, all with widely varying degrees of completeness.  The two most complete MCE devices I have found so far are:
> 
> 
> • Microsoft Windows Media Center SE
> 
> • Microsoft MCE Keyboard
> 
> 
> I actually found the MCE Keyboard device first while hunting for ESC and CTRL+F4 commands for exactly what you are trying to do... it has almost any keyboard commands you might want, but it is lacking most MCE remote commands.
> 
> 
> I subsequently found the "Microsoft Windows Media Center SE" device, which has nearly complete MCE remote commands (strangely enough, I had to teach it the "Menu" and "Big Green Button" commands) plus most of the more common keyboard commands/shortcuts.  It has become my defacto device for almost any PC application and would strongly recommend it.  Between the two devices I have just about any PC command available.



Thanks for the great response! I have messed with setting up this profile so much the past few days that I cannot recall whether I couldnt find the button, or knew what it was trying to do. Do you think you could provide me with your button settings for the MCE Remote profile you are using? I will try and set up the device as Microsoft Windows Media Center SE" and start teaching it the necessary keyboard shortcuts. Any other hints or advice you have on setting this up would be really helpful too. Thanks again!


Greg


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22801500
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great response! I have messed with setting up this profile so much the past few days that I cannot recall whether I couldnt find the button, or knew what it was trying to do. Do you think you could provide me with your button settings for the MCE Remote profile you are using? I will try and set up the device as Microsoft Windows Media Center SE" and start teaching it the necessary keyboard shortcuts. Any other hints or advice you have on setting this up would be really helpful too. Thanks again!
> 
> Greg


 

If I get a chance this evening I will post some screen shots of my Watch TV (HTPC) activity.  My main goal when I set that up was to make the WMC experience as close as possible to the setup we were already using for the Time Warner DVR.  I was largely successful in that you can watch both live and recorded TV as well as program recordings from the remote without ever feeling like you are using a PC based "set top"... and the button layout is virtually identical to the Activity set up for the TWC DVR, so you can switch between them without really thinking much about it.

 

I actually have not messed at all with adding any "special" keyboard commands to the Activity buttons... what I have done is add an ALT+F4 then ESC sequence to the activity shutdown command list for my Watch TV (HTPC) activity.  I did this to ensure that WMC releases the tuner it was using for live TV so the tuner goes back into the pool and is available for recording or watching live from other PCs.  The Alt+F4 shuts down WMC and the ESC command is there just in case I had manually shut down WMC before I ended the activity... the ESC key closes the error message you get if you use ALT+F4 from the desktop.getting

 

What I did give up on long ago was getting the PC to sleep.  Waking for recordings was never a problem, but getting HDMI to successfully handshake on wakeup was huge problem. So my PC runs 24/7... not particularly green but it's been absolutely reliable for both recording and for handshaking with either my AVR or TV.


----------



## YukonJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22801613
> 
> 
> If I get a chance this evening I will post some screen shots of my Watch TV (HTPC) activity.  My main goal when I set that up was to make the WMC experience as close as possible to the setup we were already using for the Time Warner DVR.  I was largely successful in that you can watch both live and recorded TV as well as program recordings from the remote without ever feeling like you are using a PC based "set top"... and the button layout is virtually identical to the Activity set up for the TWC DVR, so you can switch between them without really thinking much about it.
> 
> 
> I actually have not messed at all with adding any "special" keyboard commands to the Activity buttons... what I have done is add an ALT+F4 then ESC sequence to the activity shutdown command list for my Watch TV (HTPC) activity.  I did this to ensure that WMC releases the tuner it was using for live TV so the tuner goes back into the pool and is available for recording or watching live from other PCs.  The Alt+F4 shuts down WMC and the ESC command is there just in case I had manually shut down WMC before I ended the activity... the ESC key closes the error message you get if you use ALT+F4 from the desktop.getting
> 
> 
> What I did give up on long ago was getting the PC to sleep.  Waking for recordings was never a problem, but getting HDMI to successfully handshake on wakeup was huge problem. So my PC runs 24/7... not particularly green but it's been absolutely reliable for both recording and for handshaking with either my AVR or TV.



Cool, thanks a bunch. I would appreciate seeing how you have your remote setup. I am trying to get my HTPC to shut down instead of sleep. It keeps waking on its own, and I cannot wake it from the Harmony though I can with the MCE remote (even though I learned the sleep button command from the MCE remote). I am sure I will get through it, just a bit more setup time than I thought.


Thanks again!


Greg


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22802068
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks a bunch. I would appreciate seeing how you have your remote setup. I am trying to get my HTPC to shut down instead of sleep. It keeps waking on its own, and I cannot wake it from the Harmony though I can with the MCE remote (even though I learned the sleep button command from the MCE remote). I am sure I will get through it, just a bit more setup time than I thought.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Greg


I added one of THESE to handle hard shutdowns and cold startups via the Harmony.  It essentially replicates the push of the front panel power switch via IR.  I don't use it as a matter of normal routine, but it used to come in very handy before I gave up on the whole sleep thing and a hard reboot was the only thing that would get the HDMI link re-established.


----------



## YukonJack

So I re-did my Harmony software setup and have had some success. Everything seems to work really well now with the exception of full shutdown and power off. I think this may be a function of the USB dongle, but I have another one that should work better on order. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YukonJack*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10400_50#post_22802068
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks a bunch. I would appreciate seeing how you have your remote setup. I am trying to get my HTPC to shut down instead of sleep. It keeps waking on its own, and I cannot wake it from the Harmony though I can with the MCE remote (even though I learned the sleep button command from the MCE remote). I am sure I will get through it, just a bit more setup time than I thought.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Greg


 

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to post these last night... these are the screen shots from my Watch TV via HTPC activity setup.

 



 

*Basic activity setup:*

 

     

     

 

I really should not have all three of the MCE Remote/MCE Keyboard/HP Media PC

devices in there, but I have been too busy (lazy?) to add the few commands that I use

from the keyboard and HP devices to the MCE Remote device.  I would typically do

that by adding those devices to another Harmony remote and then have the MCE

remote device in the One learn them from the other remote.

 

I use the Zone 3 device (and, of course, the actual Zone 3 in my AVR) to feed a

set of wireless headphones... when I want to use them all I do is mute the main

audio and pick the headphones off the charger stand... with this setup the remote

always keeps the headphones in sync with the main Zone 1 for all of my activities.

 

The extra Onkyo AVR commands added to the activity startup normalize those

settings just in case  I had monkeyed with any of them in the prior activity session. 

They are not usually necessary but do no harm since they are executed while the

remote is waiting out the TVs power-on delay.

 

As I explained previously, the two Activity shutdown commands exit WMC to ensure

that the live tuner is released but leaves the PC running.  The actual MCE devices

are configured to always stay on.

     



 

*Hard button setup (nothing very tricky here):*

 

       

      

      

      

 



*Soft Button Setup:*

 

I rarely ever leave the default Page 1... but the most commonly used commands that are

not on the default page are either on Page 2 or Page 8 so they are only one page away.

Other pages are filled with occasional use commands since I hate having to go to device

mode... a few of the commands are more filler to keep the pages full and logically organized

 

     

 

The A, B & C are meaningless but the buttons are at least the right color... also makes it

match the look of the Time Warner DVR activity.  Actually, with only a few exceptions the

button layouts for the HTPC and TW Watch TV activities are laid out and button-mapped

identically.... ... which helps with the WAF.


----------



## Sgt Makak

I'm feeling dumb for asking this: I need help configuring my Harmony One remote for Viera Cast.


I want to configure my Harmony One remote for an activity that would be Viera Cast, mostly used for Netflix. The sound would be handled by my Denon AVR 890, everything else by my VT50. For the life of me, I just can't seem to set up the activity properly.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22813734
> 
> 
> I'm feeling dumb for asking this: I need help configuring my Harmony One remote for Viera Cast.
> 
> 
> I want to configure my Harmony One remote for an activity that would be Viera Cast, mostly used for Netflix. The sound would be handled by my Denon AVR 890, everything else by my VT50. For the life of me, I just can't seem to set up the activity properly.



I just did this with my Onkyo 1007. Connect the TV to the Dennon with an optical cable. I connected to CD on my Onkyo. Now create an activity that uses that input(CD for me). Once you complete the activity, go back to the page where it says more control, and add a command for entering the activity which selects viera cast and then another command for the TV to select "ok" or enter. That way when the activity starts, it will send the viera cast command and then the enter command. For exiting the activity, add the command "exit" which will take you out of the Internet. Does that make sense?


You will also need to make sure that the additional buttons are all programmed correctly, ie, the up/down left/right arrow keys all correspond to the TV. I did this to get to Amazon Prime, but there should be a discreet code for NETFLIX. I am not at home right now so I don't have access to my computer so I am just going off memory, which isn't always that great! Hope this helps though.


----------



## davekro

Audio has 1 second gaps after adding new activity.


I just added an activity just to listen to Comcast music channels (901+) without turning the TV on. Audio will play 3 seconds then stop for a second, then play again (repeat). This occurs on any Comcast channel selected (TV too). When I listen to these Comcast music channels (and all others) via the "Watch TV" activity, audio is and has always been fine.


Denon AVR-2113, Motorola HD-DVR DCH-3416


"Watch TV" activity device turn on order: PVR > TV > AVR

(new) "Listen to Music" activity device turn on order: PVR > AVR


Logitech Trouble shooting said their was an update for the DVR DCH-3416, so I followed route to add that update (as PVR-2), which it made part of my new activity. No change to the skips in audio (so I deleted that PVR-2).


I have never had HDMI handshake issues between my Denon AVRs and any Comcast DVRs. Both units remain powered. The only thing that changes during a 'skip', is that:

1st Skip- Dolby Digital icon on AVR goes off during skip ("DIG. light remains on).

2nd and rest of skips- Dolby Digital icon AND "DIG." light on AVR go off during skip.


Funny thing is, if I 1st select the new activity "Listen to Music" (get skips), then select activity "Watch TV" (no skips), THEN select "Listen to Music", I get no more skips. And of course I can manually turn on the AVR and DVR and get no skips. EDIT: Just tried "Watch DVD" activity, then changed to "Listen to Music". No skips. SO problem is ONLY when new "Listen to Music" activity is selected FIRST.


----------



## BPlayer

When the Dolby indicator goes off, it either indicates that a signal is not being received or the signal is not being interpreted as a Dolby stream. From the symptoms your outlined it appears that the DVR is having some sort of HDMI handshake issue with a display device not being available. Here are some suggestions:


1. Try a different hdmi cable (likely no change, but always best to try)

2. Change the sequence of power on to TV > AVR > DVR or just AVR > DVR

3. Connect a digital cable (coaxial or optical) between the DVR and AVR and use that rather than hdmi when just listening to music. Update the AVR input selection and the H1 software.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22818090
> 
> 
> When the Dolby indicator goes off, it either indicates that a signal is not being received or the signal is not being interpreted as a Dolby stream. From the symptoms your outlined it appears that the DVR is having some sort of HDMI handshake issue with a display device not being available. Here are some suggestions:
> 
> 
> 1. Try a different hdmi cable (likely no change, but always best to try)
> 
> 2. Change the sequence of power on to TV > AVR > DVR or just AVR > DVR
> 
> 3. Connect a digital cable (coaxial or optical) between the DVR and AVR and use that rather than hdmi when just listening to music. Update the AVR input selection and the H1 software.



1. Cable Works fine 'except' when newly added "Listen to Music" activity is selected FIRST.

2. Audio is fine when "Watch TV' activity is selected (AVR>TV>DVR)

2. a. I tried changing from: AVR > DVR to: DVR > AVR (still skips)


Funny thing is, the problem is ONLY when new "Listen to Music" activity is selected FIRST.

I am wondering if there is a delay I could add after first device (or before 2nd device?) that may solve this. can delays be added?


a) If I 1st select the new activity "Listen to Music" (get skips), THEN select activity "Watch TV" (no skips), THEN select "Listen to Music", I get no skips.

b) Selecting "Watch DVD" activity, THEN changed to "Listen to Music". No skips.


And of course I can manually turn on the AVR and DVR and get no skips as well.


----------



## davekro

Playing with the issue more it seems that if the AVR is already on audio drop skips do not occur.

Ex 1) AVR already on via "Watch TV". I then select "Listen to Music" and Harmony simply turns off TV. Audio is fine in both activities.


Ex 2) AVR already on via "Watch DVD'. I then select "Listen to Music" and Harmony turns on DVR. Audio is fine in both activities.


Anyone familiar with the four different delay types to know which may be my culprit?

Power On Delay (I just tried changing from default 2000ms to 3000ms- did not fix problem.)

Inter-Key Delay

Input Delay

Inter-Device Delay


This article explains these delays and how to change them. It 'seems' to me Power on Delay, might be the one to increase, but since my first test failed, I thought I'd see if anyone had any insights on this to save me testing in the dark, so to speak.
http://blog.logitech.com/2010/08/24/harmony-tips-and-tricks-adjusting-speed-setting-so-you-dont-always-use-the-help-button/ 


Thanks


----------



## BPlayer

OK, it is a handshake issue.


Make sure that the sequence of power on for the devices is AVR > DVR, and change the Power On delay for the DVR to a very high number, like 10000, and test. If that works you can then start lowering the delay to the point where if fails, and then revert to the last working setting.


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10410#post_22814071
> 
> 
> I just did this with my Onkyo 1007. Connect the TV to the Dennon with an optical cable. I connected to CD on my Onkyo. Now create an activity that uses that input(CD for me). Once you complete the activity, go back to the page where it says more control, and add a command for entering the activity which selects viera cast and then another command for the TV to select "ok" or enter. That way when the activity starts, it will send the viera cast command and then the enter command. For exiting the activity, add the command "exit" which will take you out of the Internet. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> You will also need to make sure that the additional buttons are all programmed correctly, ie, the up/down left/right arrow keys all correspond to the TV. I did this to get to Amazon Prime, but there should be a discreet code for NETFLIX. I am not at home right now so I don't have access to my computer so I am just going off memory, which isn't always that great! Hope this helps though.



Thank you, it seems to have worked.


What are the "discreet codes" and what are they for?


----------



## BPlayer

Discrete codes are command that perform a specific function, and are often not found on the original remote. The most common discrete codes are Power ON and Power Off. The commands can be issued and have no impact if the particular function has already be accepted. The opposite would be a Power On/Off toggle command which when issues changes the device from one state to the other.


There are never sufficient Discrete Code implemented on most products, especially where you have to navigate some menu/setting tree to change something.


----------



## murthyvs

Hi - I am trying to configure the following activity:


TV - ON

TV - (Input) HDMI3

AVR - ON

AVR - (Input) DVD

TV - To Control Volume


Problem is with the following - trying to configure the following as the next action (to change the sound mode):

TV MENU > SoundMenu > Speaker Select > TV Speaker

AND

AVR MENU > Setup > HDMI - Audio Output > TV


Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## BPlayer

It is not clear that you understand how to use Activities, but it seems that you would like to have two activities, one for "Watch DVD w/AVR" with sound being handled by the AVR, and the second for "Watch DVD no AVR" with the sound being handled by the TV.


With both these activities you are suggesting that the DVD is connected to the AVR via HDMI and that the AVR is connected to the TV on HDMI3 input. What AVR do you have and does it support HDMI pass-thru when it is not powered on? If it does not support this and the AVR is always on, why would you want to use the TV speakers?


Provide some feedback to help make it clear what you are trying to accomplish rather than what you have done.


----------



## murthyvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22822904
> 
> 
> It is not clear that you understand how to use Activities, but it seems that you would like to have two activities, one for "Watch DVD w/AVR" with sound being handled by the AVR, and the second for "Watch DVD no AVR" with the sound being handled by the TV.
> 
> 
> With both these activities you are suggesting that the DVD is connected to the AVR via HDMI and that the AVR is connected to the TV on HDMI3 input. What AVR do you have and does it support HDMI pass-thru when it is not powered on? If it does not support this and the AVR is always on, why would you want to use the TV speakers?
> 
> 
> Provide some feedback to help make it clear what you are trying to accomplish rather than what you have done.



Thanks for your input. I am trying to configure ONE activity - "Watch DVD" where sound is handled by TV (AVR is turned on to utilize the video upscaling).


You are right that the BD/DVD player is connected to AVR (AVR's DVD input) via HDMI and the AVR is connected to TV via HDMI on HDMI3 input. My AVR Yamaha RX-Z7 and (I guess) it does support HDMI pass-through when its not powered on (although I want it to be turned on during this activity).


I want to use the TV speakers for night time watching. I dont have any HDMI inputs left on my AVR and my BD player has only one HDMI out. If possible, I want to avoid running an optical cable.


The activity can be accomplished manually using the actions that I listed above. I have no clue on how to configure these actions:

From Devices (in harmony remote) > Select TV > Menu (button on harmony remote) > (scroll down to) Sound Menu > Speaker Select > TV Speaker (Currently using External Speaker)

AND

From Devices (in harmony remote) > Select AVR > Menu (button on harmony remote) > (scroll down to) Setup > HDMI - Audio Output > TV (Currently using Amp)


Thanks for your help!


----------



## BPlayer

As you use the AVR for night time viewing, I do not understand why you would want to use the TV speakers. The AVR could be reconfigured to use one of the audio modes that reduce or eliminate subwoofer use, e.g. Direct Mode of Dynamic Compression.


But that was not your question.


When the AVR Audio Output is set to Amp, and the TV is set to Internal Speakers, do you get sound from both speaker attached to the AVR and from the TV speakers? If you only get sound from the speakers attached to the AVR the solution is to only adjust the setting in the AVR. If you get sound from both, the then more commands are involved (fewer are better).


In an ideal world there would be discrete codes to turn these features on and off without having to navigate to them via a menu. But these do not exist.


You will need a pair of activities for each generic activity that you need to use in night mode, e.g., Watch DVD and Watch DVD Nightmode. In the Nightmode activity, add actions when the Activity is entered and when the Activity is left. Do this with the software from Activities, Review the settings for this activity, Yes but add more control, Save, Next x2. Add commands one by one to navigate the menu for the appropriate device to change the sound parameter for bother the enter this Activity, and the reverse for the leave this Activity.


This may work most of the time, but problems arise if one of the commands is missed, particularly one of the scroll down commands. When the systems gets out of sync you will have to go in manually and correct the settings to match the current Activity. This is a nightmare where multiple people use the remote are are not savvy to your settings.


Bottom line, just use your regular speakers and configure the Watch DVD activity with AVR commands to select Night Mode and Standard Mode. Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## Nesto1

Well I think I may be part of the white screen of death group.


Recently the wife let the battery die down all the way. When we charged, the remote rebooted


Got a multicolor (primarily blue) screen


Then a pure white screen


When I let the remote sleep, and woke it, the activities were still there but the screen was all messed up(pixilated, off center).


I removed reinsterted battery, didn't fix.


Updated firmware to latest - didn't fix.


Then I just started doing a lot of quick insert remove battery and finally it did boot normally.


That was about 3-4 weeks ago.


I recently got some new devices so I created some activities. Well after uploading, I got the same issue again.Tried my fix from before and to no avail. I just can't get the remote to boot up properly. I don't have a constant white screen, it just lasts during the boot up process, then let remote sleep, then wake and screen is all pixilated(I'll snap a pic tonigth and post it)

*Anyone have any suggestions?*


Also I found out that pressing Power+OK+0 will initiate a reboot without removing the battery.


Picture of what is happening


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nesto1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22833925
> 
> 
> Well I think I may be part of the white screen of death group.


 

It's dead, Jim.


----------



## SoundsGood




----------



## dharel

Anyone else notice that Logitech's web site only has 4 remotes on it now? The H1 is no longer there as a current product.


----------



## BPlayer

That is because it has been replaced, in Logitech's opinion, by the Harmony Touch.


----------



## ieatbugs

Hello,


I have a Pioneer sc1227k receiver hooked up to a sharp quattron 830u tv. All my devices, are connected to the receiver via hdmi and then one output hdmi cable to the tv (input 1). How do I have my harmony one remote select the AV mode on the tv depending on what activity I want to do.


Example 1) When my activity is to 'watch tv' I want my tv to goto 'movie' mode


Example 2) When my activity is play playstation 3, i want my tv to goto 'game' mode.


Currently I have to manually change my AV mode (on the tv) to either 'movie' or 'game' everytime I change activities.


Any ideas?


thanks for any help.


----------



## BPlayer

Do you have buttons on the original remote to directly select these modes? If so, enter the required button, used to select those modes, as startup commands for the corresponding activity.


If these buttons are not on the original remote you could try searching to find out if there are discrete codes to directly set the modes.


Finally, if no discrete codes exist you could try entering all the key presses to select the mode as startup commands. However, this will fail if the button presses are different based on the last mode set.


----------



## ieatbugs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22850490
> 
> 
> Do you have buttons on the original remote to directly select these modes? If so, enter the required button, used to select those modes, as startup commands for the corresponding activity.
> 
> 
> If these buttons are not on the original remote you could try searching to find out if there are discrete codes to directly set the modes.
> 
> 
> Finally, if no discrete codes exist you could try entering all the key presses to select the mode as startup commands. However, this will fail if the button presses are different based on the last mode set.



thanks, unfortunately there's no direct buttons for these modes, u basically hit one button (av mode) multiple times to get to the mode u want. The last option would be difficult and wouldn't work all of the time. I'll see if the second option is possible.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ieatbugs*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22850590
> 
> 
> thanks, unfortunately there's no direct buttons for these modes, u basically hit one button (av mode) multiple times to get to the mode u want. The last option would be difficult and wouldn't work all of the time. I'll see if the second option is possible.


I have a similar setup as you. The only method I found to deal with this problem is create a screen button labeled Movie Mode" on a screen of each activity, replicating the AV button on the Sharp remote. You do have to press it numerous times but you eventually learn how many presses you need to get to the screen you want. I asked this question before & got no answers. If you figure a way please post it as I would be very interested. I think you need the discreet codes.


----------



## ieatbugs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22850875
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup as you. The only method I found to deal with this problem is create a screen button labeled Movie Mode" on a screen of each activity, replicating the AV button on the Sharp remote. You do have to press it numerous times but you eventually learn how many presses you need to get to the screen you want. I asked this question before & got no answers. If you figure a way please post it as I would be very interested. I think you need the discreet codes.



thanks for the idea.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ieatbugs*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22851784
> 
> 
> thanks for the idea.


I thought playing games on a 70" was cool. 80" must be insane?


----------



## ieatbugs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22851915
> 
> 
> I thought playing games on a 70" was cool. 80" must be insane?



i wouldn't know, my tv model is a 46" 830u, not an 83", haha


----------



## mdavej

ieatbugs,


Discrete codes for video modes are very rare. I found some on my Toshiba TV by brute force search with a JP1 remote, but I've never seen them on any other brand. You could perform a similar brute force search using an RCA RCRP05BR JP1 remote to try all 256 possible command codes. Many devices, including your Sharp, use 1 byte commands, hence 256 possible codes, even though the device's remote may only have 40 or so commands.


Another solution you may want to consider is an HDMI matrix. Since each input on your TV has it's own video settings and will remember them, using multiple inputs is a way to avoid having to set the modes. For example, use HDMI 1 for movie mode, HDMI 2 for game mode, etc.


But I've found that simply calibrating my display gives me optimum results for all sources. So I don't use the manufacturer's mode settings at all, which also avoids your issue.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22852420
> 
> 
> ieatbugs,
> 
> 
> Discrete codes for video modes are very rare. I found some on my Toshiba TV by brute force search with a JP1 remote, but I've never seen them on any other brand. You could perform a similar brute force search using an RCA RCRP05BR JP1 remote to try all 256 possible command codes. Many devices, including your Sharp, use 1 byte commands, hence 256 possible codes, even though the device's remote may only have 40 or so commands.
> 
> 
> Another solution you may want to consider is an HDMI matrix. Since each input on your TV has it's own video settings and will remember them, using multiple inputs is a way to avoid having to set the modes. For example, use HDMI 1 for movie mode, HDMI 2 for game mode, etc.
> 
> 
> But I've found that simply calibrating my display gives me optimum results for all sources. So I don't use the manufacturer's mode settings at all, which also avoids your issue.


While the separate input sounds good, it won't work in all situations especially if using a AVR with one cable out. I do have the ability to run a separate cable from my Oppo to my TV input 2 but isn't the goal to simplify this? I also had my TV ISF calibrated. My results is that the DVD provides perfect color output but my TW cable box pumps up certain colors. I had to dial it down a notch & save this setting to "User" mode on the Sharp. I switch to "Movie mode" for the perfect blu ray feeds. So I am back to the original problem faced by the poster unless I want to use another cable as you suggested.


----------



## mdavej

This is complicated to implement, but it is probably the best software solution. What you need to do is take advantage of harmony's input state tracking for tracking the video modes. So make a pseudo input cycle, but use video mode commands instead. Here's basically how it would work. Your TV always uses the same input, so you don't need to ever change TV inputs. So replace the TV input cycle with a TV video mode cycle. It sounds like you want input method 3 (menu cycle). Replace the input cycle commands with the commands you use to choose video modes. Then in your activity, choose a video mode rather than an input. To get a better understanding, check out THIS description from logitech. But think video modes instead of inputs.


----------



## Daryl RSV4

Hey guys, just got my Harmony One yesterday. I have one annoying issue with it so far. When I tried running Audyssey I got passed the first step in test tones when I tried to scroll down to the next step it wouldn't do anything. I made sure I was on the receiver activity with the remote.


Same issue when I went to the dock (iPod) input on my receiver, was able to get to that function , selected music , but when I wanted to scroll down to artist it wouldn't scroll down.

Also tried using my Denon (3312 receiver) remote, wouldn't work either.










Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl RSV4*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440#post_22853888
> 
> 
> ...when I tried to scroll down to the next step it wouldn't do anything...Also tried using my Denon (3312 receiver) remote, wouldn't work either..


Then your issue is not with the Harmony, but rather with the Denon. I recommend you ask this question in the model-specific Denon thread. Good luck.


----------



## Daryl RSV4

I'll do that 120, thanks...


----------



## BPlayer

The problem is the Harmony database does not map the up and down commands to those buttons. Just use the software to change the mapping of those keys.


----------



## mx6bfast

I need some help.


I had to reimage my main pc and now I can't get the Harmony software to update the remote. I downloaded the software, version 7.7 on a Win7 pc. I made all of my new changes because we moved from D* to ATT Uverse and now when I plug the remote into the pc, the remote says USB connected and I press Update Remote and I get the message saying to plug in the remote or press a button to wake it up. I have tried this on another Win7 pc and it is doing the exact same thing. Is there anything else I should try?


----------



## mdavej

Give members.harmonyremote.com a try. Sometimes that works when the standalone software fails. It uses the same config and login as 7.7. You'll get a few warnings, but just click through them. It may take a few tries to log in, but it will eventually work.


----------



## StuJac

Does anybody else running Windows 7 have this problem? How about Windows 8? I'm going to be upgrading soon and I'd like to know if I'll have the same problem.


----------



## Tom Thomas

I've been using my Harmony One with Windows 7 for several years with no problems. You could try to update your software or firmware from the "Downloads" area of the Harmony software.


----------



## FontomLeap

I just started having an issue with my One that I have had for over 5 years. I have a Tivo Premiere and wanted to change a couple of the lcd buttons from what I had programmed a few months ago when I purchased the box. Well when the remote finished updating there was a button stuck in the #3 position that is from my old Dish vip722 box. I have tried all sorts of finagling with the thing (clearing all buttons, resetting to default, etc.) to no avail. Has anyone else seen or even heard of this issue? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440_40#post_22872421
> 
> 
> I've been using my Harmony One with Windows 7 for several years with no problems. You could try to update your software or firmware from the "Downloads" area of the Harmony software.



Same here, though about 75% of the time I get the "busy server" message. In all fairness, I haven't been on in a few months.


----------



## mx6bfast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440_60#post_22870921
> 
> 
> Give members.harmonyremote.com a try. Sometimes that works when the standalone software fails. It uses the same config and login as 7.7. You'll get a few warnings, but just click through them. It may take a few tries to log in, but it will eventually work.


Thanks for the tip. I was able to find another USB today and tried that. 3rd time the charm. I have never had a situation where the USB cable said it worked, but it didn't work 100% of the way.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22872148
> 
> 
> Does anybody else running Windows 7 have this problem? How about Windows 8? I'm going to be upgrading soon and I'd like to know if I'll have the same problem.



I am running the 7.7.0 software on Windows 8.


The only problem I have found is that it doesn't remember my login details, even though I check the "Remember me on this computer" box I have to log in every use.


Other than that, it runs fine


----------



## outerspace

When I first got my Harmony One a couple of years ago, I set it up using the PC software. I set it up once and my AV system remained unchanged for years, until yesterday.

As I've changed my PC, I didn't have the PC software installed any more. So I used the web based software.

Everything works fine, but the display looks different. I cant say exactly how, its like it has a different 'theme' or something.

The on screen buttons for my Sky+ HD remotes colour buttons used to be the actuall colour, i.e. red yellow green etc. But now they are all the same colour.


How can I get these buttons to be coloured again?

Do the web based and PC based softwares work differently? Is one better than the other?

I had to set up a custom activity for my Raspberry Pi, is there a way to change the picture associated with an activity?


I like how the time always displays correctly now, it used to stop if the battery ran out.


----------



## elmalloc

Logitech is selling off the Harmony line.


I have 3 Harmony Ones and was about to buy some more, maybe not now.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22874849
> 
> 
> Logitech is selling off the Harmony line.
> 
> 
> I have 3 Harmony Ones and was about to buy some more, maybe not now.


They are shopping their line but have no one interested at this time. Nothing will change in the near future.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22874849
> 
> 
> Logitech is selling off the Harmony line.
> 
> 
> I have 3 Harmony Ones and was about to buy some more, maybe not now.



Depends - things were much better BEFORE Logitech bought the Harmony company.


----------



## raskyred

I'm wondering, I just figured out how to add my Klipsch RW-12D to "My Devices" on my Harmony. Any benefit / use to being able to control the subwoofer with the remote? Also, I'm expecting delivery of my second RW-12D today - how will the remote handle the fact that there are 2 of the same sub?


Thanks


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shevek*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22873736
> 
> 
> The only problem I have found is that it doesn't remember my login details, even though I check the "Remember me on this computer" box I have to log in every use.


Nothing to do with Windows 8. Something changed a few weeks ago where your login ID is not saved. It was fine in late December, but changed in early January.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22877110
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Windows 8. Something changed a few weeks ago where your login ID is not saved. It was fine in late December, but changed in early January.



Awesome, then I can confirm that the 7.7.0 software works fine with Windows 8


----------



## cp1966

CallLogitech, I had a problem with an older remote and they took care of me, gave me an updated remote at a huge discount. This was several years ago though.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22878675
> 
> 
> CallLogitech, I had a problem with an older remote and they took care of me, gave me an updated remote at a huge discount. This was several years ago though.



Who is this reply to...???


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shevek*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22878878
> 
> 
> Who is this reply to...???



From a page or 2 back, someone posted a photo of their remote with the bad display. I tried to "quote" but I may have hit "reply"....


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22880416
> 
> 
> From a page or 2 back, someone posted a photo of their remote with the bad display. I tried to "quote" but I may have hit "reply"....


----------



## Miami Guy

After a couple of years of great use with my Harmony One its starting to act-up.


We click on any one of the activities and it goes to the activity just fine. Then during the TV/movie/music experience, for no apparent reason, the remote goes back to the activity menu. Obviousely at this point I cant click the volume, channel or menu because its back to activities. I then have to click on the activity again and it starts up everything again. On occasions it shuts down giving me a black screen which forces me to take off the battery and "jump start it".


I've connected it to the PC, logged on to the Harmony page and hoped some kind of update would happen, but no luck.


Any ideas?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miami Guy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22881815
> 
> 
> ...for no apparent reason, the remote goes back to the activity menu. Obviousely at this point I cant click the volume, channel or menu because its back to activities. I then have to click on the activity again and it starts up everything again...



Can't you just press the physical "Activities" button at this point instead of starting up the activity again? I'm not disputing that there's something wrong, but at least this would keep you from having to re-sync. Is it possible the physical "Activities" button is sticking? Maybe remove the battery and work the button a little bit to loosen it up.


----------



## StuJac

Change out the battery.


----------



## Miami Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22881885
> 
> 
> Can't you just press the physical "Activities" button at this point instead of starting up the activity again? I'm not disputing that there's something wrong, but at least this would keep you from having to re-sync. Is it possible the physical "Activities" button is sticking? Maybe remove the battery and work the button a little bit to loosen it up.



Na the button is not sticking since on the One activities are controlled on the touch screen. When it goes to activities on its own I have no choice but to touch on activity again and it cycles through everything again, most of the time "confusing" the TV or cable box and I have to click the Help button (actual button). Hassle and replacing it would not be cheap.


----------



## BPlayer

Have you tried a restart of the H1? Remove the battery for 10 seconds and pop it back in.


If the remote is failing you may be able to pick up a replacement or reconditioned unit for a good price.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miami Guy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22881979
> 
> 
> Na the button is not sticking since on the One activities are controlled on the touch screen...


Heh... You're not hearing me. I'm referring to the physical hard button that is labeled "Activities" that is immediately to the left of the "Help" button. Will it not toggle you back to your current activity screen without having to re-sync.


----------



## pappaduke

I want to add an on screen button for Pandora radio to my harmony one for a Yamaha rx-2010. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882334
> 
> 
> I want to add an on screen button for Pandora radio to my harmony one for a Yamaha rx-2010. Can anyone help me with this?


I figured out that the net button will scroll through various inputs(one of which is Pandora), but I would really like to have a separate button for this function. Any ideas out there?


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10440_60#post_22845361
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that Logitech's web site only has 4 remotes on it now? The H1 is no longer there as a current product.



today:


"We have initiated the process to divest our remote controls and digital video security categories, and we plan to discontinue other non-strategic products, such as speaker docks and console gaming peripherals," said Logitech president/CEO Bracken P. Darrell.


sounds like the remotes are going away, or at least being cut down to almost nothing. Sad day.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882533
> 
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> "We have initiated the process to divest our remote controls and digital video security categories, and we plan to discontinue other non-strategic products, such as speaker docks and console gaming peripherals," said Logitech president/CEO Bracken P. Darrell.
> 
> 
> sounds like the remotes are going away, or at least being cut down to almost nothing. Sad day.


I saw this article this morning. http://www.customretailer.net/article/logitech-sell-harmony-remote-division-25057126/1 A sad day indeed. There are plenty of apps for our phones and tablets, but I prefer a remote with hard buttons. Apps have their place, but there needs to be a place for hard button remotes also. I hope someone buys them and keeps the site up to date. My fiancé will not be able to operate my A/V system without it.


----------



## DougReim

That sucks, I think the "One" was one of the best home theater products in years.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882806
> 
> 
> That sucks, I think the "One" was one of the best home theater products in years.


+1 to that. Out of all of my gear my ONE gets the most use and easily gives me the most value for what I paid for it. Hope they turn it around or get a buyer that can!


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882440
> 
> 
> I figured out that the net button will scroll through various inputs(one of which is Pandora), but I would really like to have a separate button for this function. Any ideas out there?


After a couple of hours I realized I just needed to set up an activity named Pandora using the net button as an input. Doh!!!!!!! Better get all those customizations in that I've been thinking about while there is still time.


----------



## Miami Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882803
> 
> 
> I saw this article this morning. http://www.customretailer.net/article/logitech-sell-harmony-remote-division-25057126/1 A sad day indeed. There are plenty of apps for our phones and tablets, but I prefer a remote with hard buttons. Apps have their place, but there needs to be a place for hard button remotes also. I hope someone buys them and keeps the site up to date. My fiancé will not be able to operate my A/V system without it.



No way?! I would have sworn the Harmony line was a money maker?! What other remote works this well and easily for the money!


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22882440
> 
> 
> I figured out that the net button will scroll through various inputs(one of which is Pandora), but I would really like to have a separate button for this function. Any ideas out there?



Create a sequence that does what you just said (using the Net button to scroll through inputs), and assign it to a hard or soft button.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884236
> 
> 
> Create a sequence that does what you just said (using the Net button to scroll through inputs), and assign it to a hard or soft button.


Thanks dharel, it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, but mission accomplished. I used the net but to create and activity which now starts pandora with the touch of a button. No scrolling necessary either because pandora is the first option with the net button. Thanks for your reply. Gotta love this hobby


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miami Guy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884118
> 
> 
> No way?! I would have sworn the Harmony line was a money maker?! What other remote works this well and easily for the money!


Yes way, and no other remote that I know of, because I never had to try another. My One works sooooo well!!! If the site goes away I will not be happy at all.i bought my first harmony because of reviews in Sound&Vision, HomeTheater magazines and a need for my fiancé to be able to operate my AV setup. Didn't want to spend ~$200 but it turned out to be the best $200 I ever spent. I hope someone takes it over and continues the site as well as maybe better manage it.


----------



## Miami Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884308
> 
> 
> Yes way, and no other remote that I know of, because I never had to try another. My One works sooooo well!!! If the site goes away I will not be happy at all.i bought my first harmony because of reviews in Sound&Vision, HomeTheater magazines and a need for my fiancé to be able to operate my AV setup. Didn't want to spend ~$200 but it turned out to be the best $200 I ever spent. I hope someone takes it over and continues the site as well as maybe better manage it.



The server with all the component programing AND the sale of the Harmony remotes themselves. I have no idea what other remote line is as good and affordable as these.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miami Guy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884601
> 
> 
> The server with all the component programing AND the sale of the Harmony remotes themselves. I have no idea what other remote line is as good and affordable as these.


I'm hoping someone bails us out of this possible bad situation. I'll start paying more attention to other remotes now, but I can't imagine I'll find a better one. I'm just to comfortable with what I have.


----------



## jjk454ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22886969
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone bails us out of this possible bad situation. I'll start paying more attention to other remotes now, but I can't imagine I'll find a better one. I'm just to comfortable with what I have.



I thought the Harmony was better built before Logitech anyway, but I still really hope maybe someone buys the Harmony division from Logitech or something. When my One dies I won't know what o do otherwise.


----------



## cp1966

I recently obtained a new Marantz AV8801.




I changed the Harmony One to reflect the change to the 8801.




When I select the activity, "DirecTv DVR" (which is my DirecTv HD DVR, connected via HDMI to HDMI input 1 on the 8801), everthing turns on, but it will put the input of the 8801 to the last selected input.




If I am on a different activity, such as "game" or Blu Ray, HDMI input #4 or #3, it goes to those inputs. If I select "DirecTv DVR", it will go to that input.




Even if I use the "Help" option on the remote, it cycles thru questions; is the TV on? Is the receiver on? is the TV input on #1, is the receiver set to "Cable/SAT" input? I select "no" on this and tries to change the input but it will not change it.




If use the Marantz remote to select the input, it works.




Help please!


----------



## jjk454ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22892253
> 
> 
> I recently obtained a new Marantz AV8801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the Harmony One to reflect the change to the 8801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I select the activity, "DirecTv DVR" (which is my DirecTv HD DVR, connected via HDMI to HDMI input 1 on the 8801), everthing turns on, but it will put the input of the 8801 to the last selected input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am on a different activity, such as "game" or Blu Ray, HDMI input #4 or #3, it goes to those inputs. If I select "DirecTv DVR", it will go to that input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I use the "Help" option on the remote, it cycles thru questions; is the TV on? Is the receiver on? is the TV input on #1, is the receiver set to "Cable/SAT" input? I select "no" on this and tries to change the input but it will not change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If use the Marantz remote to select the input, it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help please!



Go into the Harmony software, next to the DirecTV activity select Settings, then select Review Settings. Then if you select Yes, but I want o add more control of options and devices in this activity, it should take you to where you can select the input your Marantz reciver needs to be on.


If not, you may need to open up devices, then select the Marantz, and Adjust Inputs. It lets you select how the inputs work for your device.


----------



## cp1966

Already did that....


It needs to be on input 1, CBL/SAT, but it wont change. I tried pointing the remote right at the AV, and no response. If I use the AVR remote, it switches to that input right away.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22893181
> 
> 
> Already did that....
> 
> 
> It needs to be on input 1, CBL/SAT, but it wont change. I tried pointing the remote right at the AV, and no response. If I use the AVR remote, it switches to that input right away.


Did you try to teach the harmony the command using your original remote. I once had a similar problem with a setup button on my Yamaha 2010 as well as the directional keys.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22893490
> 
> 
> Did you try to teach the harmony the command using your original remote. I once had a similar problem with a setup button on my Yamaha 2010 as well as the directional keys.



Not exactly sure how to teach the harmony the command of going to that input for the specific activity. I do understand it can be taught an individual command, but not sure how to teach it to dosomething as part of an activity......


I posted this on the 8801 forum, and also on the Logitechs website.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miami Guy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22884118
> 
> 
> No way?! I would have sworn the Harmony line was a money maker?! What other remote works this well and easily for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes way, and no other remote that I know of, because I never had to try another. My One works sooooo well!!! If the site goes away I will not be happy at all.i bought my first harmony because of reviews in Sound&Vision, HomeTheater magazines and a need for my fiancé to be able to operate my AV setup. Didn't want to spend ~$200 but it turned out to be the best $200 I ever spent. I hope someone takes it over and continues the site as well as maybe better manage it.
Click to expand...


Some years back (when I had a real job and good pay) I had bought a Phillips Pronto remote that cost near $1000. This was before Harmony ever started. It was a total "B" to program! Needed the actual codes to manually do it. Oh, it was an amazing remote once programmed, but a pain to update when you changed equipment! You actually needed a certified pro to program it (they even had classes and certifications for that).


Then I bought the Harmony 1000, and WOW! A few simple clicks and it was done! Sold the Pronto and never missed it.


But then having mostly touch screen became a pain (especially with a laggy, unresponsive AT&T UVerse box!), and I bought the One, and have loved it ever since. It is absolutely the best remote out there, easy to use, simple to program.


I've tried others every so often too, MX, Universal Remote, etc. But not even mega buck Crestrons can compare for the home user, and the price. So it will be a flat out huge tragedy if Harmony disappeared!


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22894447
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how to teach the harmony the command of going to that input for the specific activity. I do understand it can be taught an individual command, but not sure how to teach it to dosomething as part of an activity......
> 
> 
> I posted this on the 8801 forum, and also on the Logitechs website.


Sorry I misunderstood your problem.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22893490
> 
> 
> Did you try to teach the harmony the command using your original remote. I once had a similar problem with a setup button on my Yamaha 2010 as well as the directional keys.



Did this, and it worked!


I got it figured out;


I manually entered the command using the Logitech software, entering the command "CBL/SAT" and I taught the Harmony One that single command. This was done with the Harmony Remote connected to the PC, then updated the Harmony One.


I then fired up the system using the command (activity) to watch a Blu ray via the Oppo, then after everything was one I selected the command (activity) watch DirecTv DVR, and everything worked!


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp1966*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22898637
> 
> 
> Did this, and it worked!
> 
> 
> I got it figured out;
> 
> 
> I manually entered the command using the Logitech software, entering the command "CBL/SAT" and I taught the Harmony One that single command. This was done with the Harmony Remote connected to the PC, then updated the Harmony One.
> 
> 
> I then fired up the system using the command (activity) to watch a Blu ray via the Oppo, then after everything was one I selected the command (activity) watch DirecTv DVR, and everything worked!


So you are using two activity commands to get your end result? If so, you allowed the second command to to leave the other equipment on? Just trying to understand because that may solve a dilemma I'm having with starting Pandora as an activity.


----------



## flashman03

I decided to purchase the one even though Harmony might be sold or flat out discontinued. I don't change gear often so I don't think it will be much of an issue if they get rid of their services. Hopefully that doesn't happen but this will be a huge upgrade from my nearly 5 year old 520 remote. Looking forward to this and the PS3 adapter coming later in the week. Plus, the One is a great price right now at certain retailers.


----------



## pbarach

I'm having trouble getting one of the buttons on my Roku 2 XS remote to be operated by my Harmony One. It's the button that looks like a counterclockwise arrow that makes the movie skip backwards and replay the last thirty seconds or so. I am trying to program the similar-looking button on the H1 (which is right next to its MUTE button) to duplicate this function.


I have tried the InsReplay and Back commands in the the Harmony database, and nothing happens when I press the designated key on the H1 remote. I also tried "learning" this command from the Roku remote. But nothing happens in the software during the "learn" process.


I have a hunch this particular button on the Roku remote operates by RF, whereas most of the other buttons operate by IR. Before I give up, has anyone else had any luck programming the H1 to duplicate this function?


----------



## BPlayer

You are correct that the 2 XS remote is RF and therefore you cannot "learn" this command to an IR remote.


The Roku does accept IR commands and you need to find the correct IR command for the skip back function. If the commands in the database do not work you can try borrowing the remote from a lower feature Roku that has an IR remote. Alternatively, try and find the Pronto hex code for that command and get it loaded into the H1 (a reasonable amount of work).


----------



## pbarach

^^

Thanks, BPlayer


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22904417
> 
> 
> So you are using two activity commands to get your end result? If so, you allowed the second command to to leave the other equipment on? Just trying to understand because that may solve a dilemma I'm having with starting Pandora as an activity.



No, its still one "activity", I just programmed the input CBL /SAt button from the Marantz remote to be replicated on the harmony activity. Easier done than explained.


HOWEVER, when I use the "One" remote to turn everything off, zones 2, 3 and 4 remain on. So, at the advice of another (in the Marantz 8801 thread), I edited the 8801 to not have a power button. What this does is put the AVR on, to the selected input per your activity command (Blu Ray, DVD, etc...) and THAT command of what input is sleected, turns on zone 1 only. BUT, doing this does not turn the 8801 off ......


Head scratch.....


----------



## BPlayer

^^^

Lots of questions on your problem.


1. Is the AVR configured to have zone 2 to 4 used as separate zones?


2. Using the original remote, does the power button turn on the main zone and all the other zones?


3. Using the original remote, does the power button turn off the main zone and all the other zones?


4. Is the H1 configured to use discrete codes to turn the AVR on and off, or does it use the power toggle?


5. Using the H1 in device mode, does the power toggle command do the same thing as questions #2 and #3 above (should be the same as the original remote)?


6. Using the H1 in device mode, does the discrete power on command turn on the main zone and all the other zones?


7. Using the H1 in device mode, does the power button turn off the main zone and all the other zones?


The database does not seem to have the appropriate devices for the zone 2 to 4, so if you are using them as separates you may have to manually set them up and learn all the required ir codes.


----------



## flashman03

Well I am bummed. Bought my remote but didn't notice the seller sold refurbished units. Got the remote and it doesn't send IR signals and troubleshooting through Logitech couldn't resolve it. I emailed the company so I have to wait to see what will be done. Not happy at all. Any suggestions to maybe trouble shoot beyond firmware update for the remote?


Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LastButNotLeast


Mine (refurb) is on its way from Meritline, which offers a 90 day replacement policy. I used PayPal, so I have some recourse if I have a problem (though I've had no problem with Meritline before).

I just started using my refurb 880 (after one of the dogs dropped something on the screen of my original 880). I guess with the pending sale, I'd better open up the H1 and program it when I get it.

There is a way of checking for an IR signal using a digital camera.

http://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-a-Remote-Control-is-Transmitting-an-Infrared-Signal

Hope you get some satisfaction from the seller.

Michael


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22937396
> 
> 
> Mine (refurb) is on its way from Meritline, which offers a 90 day replacement policy. I used PayPal, so I have some recourse if I have a problem (though I've had no problem with Meritline before).
> 
> I just started using my refurb 880 (after one of the dogs dropped something on the screen of my original 880). I guess with the pending sale, I'd better open up the H1 and program it when I get it.
> 
> There is a way of checking for an IR signal using a digital camera.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-a-Remote-Control-is-Transmitting-an-Infrared-Signal
> 
> Hope you get some satisfaction from the seller.
> 
> Michael



Checking the IR with a camera was part of the process and it doesn't have anything. I emailed WirelessOEM shop and I have to wait and see when I get a reply. It was through paypal for payment as well so I am sure I will get a new (refurbished) remote or my money back.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22937551
> 
> 
> I emailed WirelessOEM shop and I have to wait and see when I get a reply.


 

Looks promising:

 

 

*100% Satisfaction Guarantee*

We are proud to sell the finest products available. If anything you purchase from us fails to live up to your expectations, we will replace or refund the undamaged product within 30 days of the original purchase date. It's that simple. 

 

Good luck.


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22937666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22937551
> 
> 
> I emailed WirelessOEM shop and I have to wait and see when I get a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks promising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100% Satisfaction Guarantee*
> 
> We are proud to sell the finest products available. If anything you purchase from us fails to live up to your expectations, we will replace or refund the undamaged product within 30 days of the original purchase date. It's that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I am sure it will work out. Just sucks I ha e to wait another week or so to hopefully get a working remote. Its cool! KCCO lol.


Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberguy34

Fellow Harmonies,


Trying to configure my Harmony One for a function of WMC on my HTPC. While watching LiveTV and using a keyboard, you can tap the "spacebar" and go back to the previous channel you were (I) was watching.


How do i set up this "previous channel" command on the Harmony One? I like to use the GO BACK button to the Right of the Mute button. i can't seem to find this command anywhere...










Any thoughts, as I've been out of luck to find this command.


Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberguy34*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500_50#post_22940369
> 
> 
> Fellow Harmonies,
> 
> 
> Trying to configure my Harmony One for a function of WMC on my HTPC. While watching LiveTV and using a keyboard, you can tap the "spacebar" and go back to the previous channel you were (I) was watching.
> 
> 
> How do i set up this "previous channel" command on the Harmony One? I like to use the GO BACK button to the Right of the Mute button. i can't seem to find this command anywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, as I've been out of luck to find this command.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on what MCE device you chose from the Harmony database.  There are many MCE devices in the Harmony library and they vary widely as to how complete their command sets are.  The most completely "equipped" MCE device I've found is "Microsoft Windows Media Center SE".  Besides the MCE remote codes, it also includes the IR codes for many keyboard commands, including "Enter" which also does a Prev Chan in WMC.

 

Even though that device is fairly complete, it still was missing a few commands, so I ended up adding the "Microsoft MCE Keyboard" as an additional device just for those two commands.  Someday I'll teach those commands to primary MCE device but for now its no hardship to have the extra device loaded.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500#post_22935067
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Lots of questions on your problem.
> 
> 
> 1. Is the AVR configured to have zone 2 to 4 used as separate zones?
> 
> 
> 2. Using the original remote, does the power button turn on the main zone and all the other zones?
> 
> 
> 3. Using the original remote, does the power button turn off the main zone and all the other zones?
> 
> 
> 4. Is the H1 configured to use discrete codes to turn the AVR on and off, or does it use the power toggle?
> 
> 
> 5. Using the H1 in device mode, does the power toggle command do the same thing as questions #2 and #3 above (should be the same as the original remote)?
> 
> 
> 6. Using the H1 in device mode, does the discrete power on command turn on the main zone and all the other zones?
> 
> 
> 7. Using the H1 in device mode, does the power button turn off the main zone and all the other zones?
> 
> 
> The database does not seem to have the appropriate devices for the zone 2 to 4, so if you are using them as separates you may have to manually set them up and learn all the required ir codes.





Still learning the 8801;


That said, myself and several others are still having issues.


I went into the HArmony softtware and told it thatthere were no power buttons. What this accomplishes is that I am basically selecting an input, lets say DVR, and when that individual input is activated, it turns on the 8801 and only zone 1. Zones 2-4 remain off. When I turn the system off with the Harmony, everything goes off.


However, the next time I want to turn the system on, if I select Blu Ray, the system turns on but for some reason it selects the last input, not the one I jjust selected.


If there was a way (and I have looked and looked thru the menu (GUI) to turn Zones 2-4 "Off" and keep them off, I could go back to allowing the power switch to be used.....


This make sense?


----------



## BPlayer

You need to increase the power on delay for the 8801 to a larger value. The firmware in AVR needs some time to be activated to accept additional commands after being powered on. Go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. It may be set at about 500 and may need a value as high as 5000.


----------



## MNaudioguy

Total and I mean total noob question. I want to get a Harmony One remote and am wondering how these things work exactly. For example, I know the buttons on the Harmony aren't one for one with lets say an AVR (mine is Denon 3312). When I am operating my Denon how would i know how the buttons map to the Harmony? I know the basics like power, volume etc. are self explanatory. How would some of the more detailed ones like manuevering from movie, standard or sports themes on the remote go or navigating through the audyssey setup, etc. Again, I appreciate any help. I am thinking about getting a refurb harmony one from ebay. Let me know if others have horror stories on that. My current HT setup will include


Denon 3312

Samnsung 64' PN64E533

Sony S590 (blu ray)

Comcast HD cable

Roku HD


----------



## BPlayer

The H1 can be configured to match all the buttons on your original Denon remote as well as commands that are not on the remote, but the latter takes some additional work. The software makes the initial assignment of the buttons, spread across the hard buttons, and the soft buttons (multiple pages of the touch screen). You can change these as you like.


The remote is activity based, so you define the activities you use, like Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc. In this mode the remote combines keys from multiple devices into one operating mode. For example in Watch TV mode the volume buttons will control the AVR while the numeric buttons, skip, and channel up/down will control your STB.


Make sure that the eBay seller guarantees the unit and offers money back. Some sellers have non working products that are sold for spare parts. Price is usually a good indicator. If it seems too good to be true.......


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942832
> 
> 
> The H1 can be configured to match all the buttons on your original Denon remote as well as commands that are not on the remote, but the latter takes some additional work. The software makes the initial assignment of the buttons, spread across the hard buttons, and the soft buttons (multiple pages of the touch screen). You can change these as you like.
> 
> 
> The remote is activity based, so you define the activities you use, like Watch TV, Watch DVD, etc. In this mode the remote combines keys from multiple devices into one operating mode. For example in Watch TV mode the volume buttons will control the AVR while the numeric buttons, skip, and channel up/down will control your STB.
> 
> 
> Make sure that the eBay seller guarantees the unit and offers money back. Some sellers have non working products that are sold for spare parts. Price is usually a good indicator. If it seems too good to be true.......



Thank you! Yeah, the seller gaurantess 14day money back and 30day exchange for new. They are pricing it at $99 and have thousands of positive reviews so i am hoping







Hm, so do I just have to memorize which button maps up front since they aren't labeled the same from factory remote to the One? I am probably over thinking this for sure and tell me to shut up if i am haha. I am just worried that after I program it it will take me 10mins to navigate through detailed needs on my AVR like customizing scenes, etc. However, maybe I combo the customization with using on screen menus and only really need the arrow keys. Anyway, thanks for your help. I am trying to decide if I should get this or something like a roomie remote (Itach as well).


----------



## LastButNotLeast


It will take you a while on the website (which you can browse without a device to get a feel for it) but you will have basic functions in no time. If you like to tinker, you can spend hours "fine-tuning," but, as has been said before, once you're set up, you (or a less tech-savvy other) will press "Watch TV," and everything will boot up and switch to the correct settings and work.

Magic.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942772
> 
> 
> Total and I mean total noob question. I want to get a Harmony One remote and am wondering how these things work exactly. For example, I know the buttons on the Harmony aren't one for one with lets say an AVR (mine is Denon 3312). When I am operating my Denon how would i know how the buttons map to the Harmony? I know the basics like power, volume etc. are self explanatory. How would some of the more detailed ones like manuevering from movie, standard or sports themes on the remote go or navigating through the audyssey setup, etc. Again, I appreciate any help. I am thinking about getting a refurb harmony one from ebay. Let me know if others have horror stories on that. My current HT setup will include
> 
> 
> Denon 3312
> 
> Samnsung 64' PN64E533
> 
> Sony S590 (blu ray)
> 
> Comcast HD cable
> 
> Roku HD


IMO this is the best bang for your buck remote on the market. It can do just about anything you need it to do. Basic key functions are easy. Click the device button and now you have access to just about every additional button your other devices have via the touch screen. For my AVR(Yamaha 2010) I have 11 pages on the touch screen(6/page). I don't use all of them, but the ones I use I've grouped together for faster access. I kept the original AVR remote handy for about a month until I got comfortable with the One. Now it resides in a box with about six other remotes. Are you aware that Logitech is having financial troubles. I mention this because currently no one knows what's going to happen with support. I've been a harmony user for about ten years and I hope they are purchased by someone that will continue support. Just thought you should know about that before you make a purchase.


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22943857
> 
> 
> IMO this is the best bang for your buck remote on the market. It can do just about anything you need it to do. Basic key functions are easy. Click the device button and now you have access to just about every additional button your other devices have via the touch screen. For my AVR(Yamaha 2010) I have 11 pages on the touch screen(6/page). I don't use all of them, but the ones I use I've grouped together for faster access. I kept the original AVR remote handy for about a month until I got comfortable with the One. Now it resides in a box with about six other remotes. Are you aware that Logitech is having financial troubles. I mention this because currently no one knows what's going to happen with support. I've been a harmony user for about ten years and I hope they are purchased by someone that will continue support. Just thought you should know about that before you make a purchase.



Yeah, i saw the issue about them going bankrupt. I figured someone has to purchase them, right? lol, fingers crossed. Anyway, i just purchased a refurb harmony one on ebay. I can't wait!


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942724
> 
> 
> You need to increase the power on delay for the 8801 to a larger value. The firmware in AVR needs some time to be activated to accept additional commands after being powered on. Go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. It may be set at about 500 and may need a value as high as 5000.




I don't think I saw that option regarding delay time. There were 3 listed I think, but I don't think power on was one of them. I will check later.


Thanks.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22943955
> 
> 
> Yeah, i saw the issue about them going bankrupt. I figured someone has to purchase them, right? lol, fingers crossed. Anyway, i just purchased a refurb harmony one on ebay. I can't wait!


I'm quite sure you will love this remote. I've read posts from others that tried various remotes and this seems to be the one of choice. No pun intended. Welcome to the club.


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22944389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22943955
> 
> 
> Yeah, i saw the issue about them going bankrupt. I figured someone has to purchase them, right? lol, fingers crossed. Anyway, i just purchased a refurb harmony one on ebay. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you will love this remote. I've read posts from others that tried various remotes and this seems to be the one of choice. No pun intended. Welcome to the club.
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure I will really love this remote once I get mine replaced. Mine was a refurb purchase and as long as I get a working remote I will be happy. On another note, I am very pleased with the Logitech PS3 adapter. It works perfectly with my old 520 so this One will be amazing.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22946996
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I will really love this remote once I get mine replaced. Mine was a refurb purchase and as long as I get a working remote I will be happy. On another note, I am very pleased with the Logitech PS3 adapter. It works perfectly with my old 520 so this One will be amazing.


I use the PS3 adapter also and it works great. I thought it was pricey for what it does, but it works as advertised.


----------



## flashman03

Yes it is pricey. Too bad Sony went proprietary with using bluetooth instead of going with a normal application. I am just happy I will now only need the one remote.


----------



## bernie33

I discovered NBC's new subchannel, COZI TV, a couple of weeks ago and it has become one of our favorites. They show classic movies and old TV shows, going as far back as Hopalong Cassidy and The Lone Ranger. But their wasn't an icon for COZI TV on iconharmony.com I asked Squareeyes if he could add it and a day or two later there it was.


Thanks Squareeyes. These icons make the Harmony so much more valuable.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942724
> 
> 
> You need to increase the power on delay for the 8801 to a larger value. The firmware in AVR needs some time to be activated to accept additional commands after being powered on. Go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. It may be set at about 500 and may need a value as high as 5000.



After updating, logging out, reclogging in, that option is now available. I will give that a shot.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942852
> 
> 
> Hm, so do I just have to memorize which button maps up front since they aren't labeled the same from factory remote to the One? I am probably over thinking this for sure and tell me to shut up if i am haha. I am just worried that after I program it it will take me 10mins to navigate through detailed needs on my AVR like customizing scenes, etc. However, maybe I combo the customization with using on screen menus and only really need the arrow keys.




When you are in the Harmony configuration software, you will be able to get to a screen that has a complete mapping of every key. It will list the hard keys, and the soft keys. It will show, for each key, what the name of it is, what device it is controlling, and what the command from the remote for that device is. So, you'll be able to see exactly what the Harmony is doing, key by key. You will also be able to alter all of these variables, and you will be able to add, delete, and re-order the keys as well. It's very flexible. Some things I just let it do what it wants ("good enough") and in other areas, I tweak things around if it makes more sense to me to do it differently.


You will likely see more commands available to you to use in the configuration software than are available on the original remote. This is because devices can perform more functions than are put onto the remote itself. This is handy. Example: my TV remote has an Input button. Every time you press it, it moves to the next input. When programming the Harmony, I saw that there were discrete commands for Input1, Input2, Input3, etc. Makes things WAY easier to be able to go straight to the desired input.


Last thought -- sometimes when doing something lengthy and/or for the first time, I might keep the original remote handy. I might pull it out and use it if will speed things up. This is because, although it can all be done on the Harmony, I find that the things I use 99.999% of the time are pretty simple, and while I could mess with the Harmony configuration to get it all set up, it's not worth the bother. My objective isn't to throw away the original remotes, but rather just not to have to use them most of the time. I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to pull out the original remotes in the last 3+ years.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hi - new to the world of the cable company providing a DVR .... had a Panasonic DMREH75 which finally bit the dust. Now I'm locked in to the cable company. Anyway ... fast forwarding through commercials is really painfully hard with this device (Cisco 8640HDC).


Anyone successfully doing skips on this device with the One? To my knowledge there is nothing on the original remote itself that does a skip forward, and the little bit of research I did into it involved some (what seemed to be) very convoluted steps. Hoping there's a better way....


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22950934
> 
> 
> When you are in the Harmony configuration software, you will be able to get to a screen that has a complete mapping of every key. It will list the hard keys, and the soft keys. It will show, for each key, what the name of it is, what device it is controlling, and what the command from the remote for that device is. So, you'll be able to see exactly what the Harmony is doing, key by key. You will also be able to alter all of these variables, and you will be able to add, delete, and re-order the keys as well. It's very flexible. Some things I just let it do what it wants ("good enough") and in other areas, I tweak things around if it makes more sense to me to do it differently.
> 
> 
> You will likely see more commands available to you to use in the configuration software than are available on the original remote. This is because devices can perform more functions than are put onto the remote itself. This is handy. Example: my TV remote has an Input button. Every time you press it, it moves to the next input. When programming the Harmony, I saw that there were discrete commands for Input1, Input2, Input3, etc. Makes things WAY easier to be able to go straight to the desired input.
> 
> 
> Last thought -- sometimes when doing something lengthy and/or for the first time, I might keep the original remote handy. I might pull it out and use it if will speed things up. This is because, although it can all be done on the Harmony, I find that the things I use 99.999% of the time are pretty simple, and while I could mess with the Harmony configuration to get it all set up, it's not worth the bother. My objective isn't to throw away the original remotes, but rather just not to have to use them most of the time. I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to pull out the original remotes in the last 3+ years.



Thank you, this is a great write up and really helpful!! Is it pretty easy to builid in lag times on devices? (e.g. Turn TV on, wait 2 seconds, turn AVR on wait 5 seconds, turn on cable)I know that is dont via macros. I wish i had it delivered already so I wouldn't have to ask probably very basic questions.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10500_50#post_22951083
> 
> 
> Hi - new to the world of the cable company providing a DVR .... had a Panasonic DMREH75 which finally bit the dust. Now I'm locked in to the cable company. Anyway ... fast forwarding through commercials is really painfully hard with this device (Cisco 8640HDC).
> 
> 
> Anyone successfully doing skips on this device with the One? To my knowledge there is nothing on the original remote itself that does a skip forward, and the little bit of research I did into it involved some (what seemed to be) very convoluted steps. Hoping there's a better way....


 

Nothing for a skip function (which, along with the 1.3x play function were the features I missed most when I abandoned my EH85), at least not in my 8640 running TWC Navigator. 

 

I ended up creating two sequences made up of four FF and four REW commands in succession, then assigned those sequences to the skip keys on the remote.  This provides direct access to 4x FF/REW modes with a single keypress.  Not a substitute for a true 30 second skip, but it does help.


----------



## mdavej

You may want to consider a PC based DVR with something like a Ceton InfiniTV. It will save you a lot of money and give you excellent skip functions as well has high speed playback. You can do a couple of skips in a sequence or a number followed by skip to jump that specific number with only 2 key presses, or even jump a specific number of minutes. You can also change the length of skip forward and skip back. With some additional software you can even automatically strip all the commercials from all your recordings so you never have to skip. The rest of the PC interface is far better than the Cisco interface as well.


----------



## jcalabria


I'm already headed well down that path. 

 

I've built two WMC7 PCs so far and have an array of Silicon Dust HDHomerun network attached tuners (six cable card tuners + two OTA tuners + one ClearQam tuner).  One PC in the main family room has been running flawlessly in parallel with the TWC DVR for a year now (the DVR is about to be returned).  A second WMC7 PC has saved me from needing two additional STBs in the basement (it feeds both my office TV and the mancave... errrr, *basement family room* TV), and a third one is currently being built up from leftover/repurposed components to replace another TWC STB up in the bonus room. 

 

As you noted, WMC7 provides many of the features missing from the TWC boxes such as commercial skip, 1.3x play with intelligible audio, two week guide, advanced search options, customizable channel lineups, etc, etc. 

 

All the WMC setups are or will be used with Harmony remotes (Ones in the main family room and bonus room, and both a 650 and an 880 run the shared PC in the basement).  The remote configurations are set up virtually identically for both PC and DVR/STB operation so that non-techie family members can move seamlessly between them without any operational confusion.

 

My son has also gone down the same path and currently has five(!) WMC7 setups in lieu of TWC boxes in his house.  He is also experimenting with Silicon Dust's new beta software/firmware for the CableCard tuners which supports DLNA streaming of encrypted content to his PS3.


----------



## cp1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22942724
> 
> 
> You need to increase the power on delay for the 8801 to a larger value. The firmware in AVR needs some time to be activated to accept additional commands after being powered on. Go to Devices, Settings, Adjust the delays (speed settings), and increase the Power on Delay. It may be set at about 500 and may need a value as high as 5000.




I changed it to 5000 and it worked! YAY!!!!


When I use the One to start everything up, it goes to the right input, AND, when I power it down, wverything goes off. It does appear that zones 2, 3, and 4 are not going on or being activated...awesome.


----------



## Den85

Configuration corrupt? Nothing on the screen until I put it in the charger.


Edit

Got it fixed. Lost the USB driver somehow. Works like it should. Bit of a scare though.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22951083
> 
> 
> Anyone successfully doing skips on this device with the One? To my knowledge there is nothing on the original remote itself that does a skip forward, and the little bit of research I did into it involved some (what seemed to be) very convoluted steps. Hoping there's a better way....


Have a look at this old post from me. I have been using it successfully for years.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/7590#post_19661777


----------



## TL5

Hi guys - thinking about replacing the Pioneer AVR I use as a pre/ro with a marantz AV8801. Do I have to erase all my Harmony One activities and start over, or can I just take the Pioneer AVR out & replace it with the Marantz in all my activities?



Thanks!


Patrick


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TL5*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22954031
> I just take the Pioneer AVR out & replace it with the Marantz in all my activities


That's it.


----------



## BPlayer

I would recommend creating new activities. When it is complete the old activities can be deleted.


From other postings and some basic investigation it looks like the Harmony database does not have a complete set of command in its database for this AVR, e.g., configuration (Device) for Zone 2 to 4, selection of 7.1CH IN. There may be others. You may have to do a reasonable amount of manual "learning" of commands to get them defined.


----------



## TL5

^^^ Is there a chance Harmony database will be improved for the Marantz AV8801? Do those things happen? Also, I appreciate the 2 responses to my post...but am a little confused (doesn't take much....) One of you say just to replace the Pioneer with the Marantz in my activities, the other says to create new ones. Is there a benefit to creating new ones vs. just replacing the device?


----------



## mdavej

It doesn't really matter. I find it easier to add the new device first, then re-run the activity setups, test, then delete the old device. If you delete the old device first, you have to re-run the activity setups anyway. I have at least 30 activities, so I wouldn't want to create all of those from scratch every time I replace a device. That's very impractical. Stepping through the setup wizards again goes very fast because most of the settings don't change. Of course any custom button mappings will change. That's where you'll have to spend most of your time reprogramming.


The Marantz is fairly new, so there is a chance the database may be improved. But I think it's a slim chance and could take a very long time. Since the database is created by user learns, an advanced user could very well add every possible command for every zone. But logitech won't update the public database from one user's input. It takes several users. I think that's unlikely for this model. I imagine most users of high end equipment like this won't be using harmony at all, but a high end remote like Crestron or RTI.


Your best bet is to get familiar with concordance and pronto hex if you want to add every possible command. It's also possible for a new user to submit pronto hex to support and get the commands added to just your account. This can take weeks as well. Otherwise just add the few additional commands you actually intend to use by learning them.


----------



## TL5

^^^ Thanks!


Patrick


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22951086
> 
> 
> Thank you, this is a great write up and really helpful!! Is it pretty easy to builid in lag times on devices? (e.g. Turn TV on, wait 2 seconds, turn AVR on wait 5 seconds, turn on cable)I know that is dont via macros. I wish i had it delivered already so I wouldn't have to ask probably very basic questions.



When I've modified lag times, I use the PC based software to troubleshoot the activity, and then choose the scenario (e.g., device will not respond to command when it first starts, but will work correctly when I use Help on the remote). The software then takes you to the right place to alter the timings. Since I want the delay to be just enough but not too much, I usually adjust it a little bit at a time until it works. I just recently had to do this and ended up with a 9 second delay. Of course I started at about 4000 milliseconds, and upped it a 1000 at a time, so it was a bunch of re-dos. I never thought it would be that high, but there you go.


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22955668
> 
> 
> When I've modified lag times, I use the PC based software to troubleshoot the activity, and then choose the scenario (e.g., device will not respond to command when it first starts, but will work correctly when I use Help on the remote). The software then takes you to the right place to alter the timings. Since I want the delay to be just enough but not too much, I usually adjust it a little bit at a time until it works. I just recently had to do this and ended up with a 9 second delay. Of course I started at about 4000 milliseconds, and upped it a 1000 at a time, so it was a bunch of re-dos. I never thought it would be that high, but there you go.



amazing and thank you for that input!! that is weird you have to do that backdoor approach to get it to work but whatever, i will if i have to. Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow but I am not hooking things up until friday so i dont know how much pre-work i can do. We will see. I am assuming it will be a couple hours of my time to use the PC and tailor to my liking. I wish i could find the database without creating an account. I want to make sure my TV is in there.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10530#post_22953109
> 
> 
> Have a look at this old post from me. I have been using it successfully for years.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/7590#post_19661777



Hey, BPlayer, thanks. I think your post was the one I had come across awhile back, and it was long enough that I just moved on (and never solved my problem.) I'm going to print it out now and sit down w/the remote and see what I can do. The DVR FF/RW is so frustrating that half the time I will FF for a bit, then just hit Play and mute the TV and sit there like a dummy until the show starts back up again. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22955700
> 
> 
> I am assuming it will be a couple hours of my time to use the PC and tailor to my liking. I wish i could find the database without creating an account. I want to make sure my TV is in there.


It will, so why haven't you created an account? You don't need to have the remote in your hand at the time.

Or you could ask one of us here to check for you.


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22955736
> 
> 
> It will, so why haven't you created an account? You don't need to have the remote in your hand at the time.
> 
> Or you could ask one of us here to check for you.



did not know that, i went briefly to the site to just look at it and I thought I saw "register device" as an option and just assumed i needed to have a device to register. That would be my fault for not looking into it more, haha. Well, if you dont mind and kindly look for Samsung PN64E533 I would greatly appreciate it. My concern was it is a newer one that it seems only Costco carriers and with the Logitech financial woes i was concerned their databases are not getting updated as frequently.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22955950
> 
> 
> ...kindly look for Samsung PN64E533 I would greatly appreciate it. My concern was it is a newer one that it seems only Costco carriers and with the Logitech financial woes i was concerned their databases are not getting updated as frequently.


There is a public device lookup on the main logitech remote page.


Even if you don't find an exact match, most manufacturers don't change codes much between models, so just about any recent model will work. The older profiles tend to be better anyway since they've been around long enough for users to submit complete command sets. Newer models tend to have only the commands from the original remotes.


----------



## MNaudioguy

Thank you for the feedback and good suggestion on using old remote codes. I might just be slow today but I am failing to see the lookup on their home page.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22956173
> 
> 
> There is a public device lookup on the main logitech remote page.
> 
> 
> Even if you don't find an exact match, most manufacturers don't change codes much between models, so just about any recent model will work. The older profiles tend to be better anyway since they've been around long enough for users to submit complete command sets. Newer models tend to have only the commands from the original remotes.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22956623
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback and good suggestion on using old remote codes. I might just be slow today but I am failing to see the lookup on their home page.


If you are in the US, click "main" in my last post then look for "Look up your devices". Not sure where it is on the sites outside the US.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNaudioguy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22956623
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback and good suggestion on using old remote codes. I might just be slow today but I am failing to see the lookup on their home page.


Life is good.


----------



## MNaudioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22956986
> 
> 
> Life is good.



Life is really good, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22955716
> 
> 
> Hey, BPlayer, thanks. I think your post was the one I had come across awhile back, and it was long enough that I just moved on (and never solved my problem.) I'm going to print it out now and sit down w/the remote and see what I can do. The DVR FF/RW is so frustrating that half the time I will FF for a bit, then just hit Play and mute the TV and sit there like a dummy until the show starts back up again. Thanks for the tip.



BPlayer-- I did a read through of your method, and I think I still have a problem. You have the One learn the "skip" command from the PVR remote, but I think that is my core issue. There isn't a "skip" command for the Cisco 8640HDC, afaik. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## BPlayer

In the seventh point of Step 3 substitute "FF" where it says "skip". That should do it.


----------



## Den85

I recently bought 2 reconditioned Ones and I love them. I bought the 880 when it first came out but it died after a couple years. But here's my problem. My satellite reciever ( bell 9241) has a UHF/ IR pro 6.3 remote. I have changed it over to run on ir on remote address #1. I also have an ir extender hooked up which works flawlessly with all other components but will not work with the satellite remote in ir mode. Does it send a different ir signal?


I never did try just using the One instead though. I'm getting tired of figuring out one problem just to find another 😕


----------



## BPlayer

Your options are to drop a load of cash and get a customizer to provide you with a bullet proof system, or just keep working at it.


To confirm, the satellite receiver responds correctly to the satellite remote of H1 when not using the extender, but does not respond when using the extender? Does the extender use a blaster or mini blasters?


In summary is this an H1 problem (right thread), or an extender problem (wrong thread).


----------



## flashman03

I would suggest never buying anything from wirelessoemshop.com. I received my second remote and haven't been able to see if it will work but have a look at the condition of a so called refurbished remote.

 
 
 
 
 


It is my own fault for seeing price as a selling point and not paying attention to the type of online retailer or product description. This is by far the worst product I have ever received, used or not. Their customer service was ok at first, then has started to become nonexistent once I was talking about a refund for the issues I have had with shipping and condition of the item.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22972988
> 
> 
> I would suggest never buying anything from wirelessoemshop.com. I received my second remote and haven't been able to see if it will work but have a look at the condition of a so called refurbished remote.
> 
> 
> It is my own fault for seeing price as a selling point and not paying attention to the type of online retailer or product description. This is by far the worst product I have ever received, used or not. Their customer service was ok at first, then has started to become nonexistent once I was talking about a refund for the issues I have had with shipping and condition of the item.



WOW! Mine is years old & doesn't look anywhere near the condition of that ONE. Next time use Tiger or Amazon.


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22973129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22972988
> 
> 
> I would suggest never buying anything from wirelessoemshop.com. I received my second remote and haven't been able to see if it will work but have a look at the condition of a so called refurbished remote.
> 
> 
> It is my own fault for seeing price as a selling point and not paying attention to the type of online retailer or product description. This is by far the worst product I have ever received, used or not. Their customer service was ok at first, then has started to become nonexistent once I was talking about a refund for the issues I have had with shipping and condition of the item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Mine is years old & doesn't look anywhere near the condition of that ONE. Next time use Tiger or Amazon.
Click to expand...


I will probably never buy another Harmony remote used to say the least. I filed a BBB claim and this company has a F rating and they are not BBB certified. The remote works and is all cleaned up, looks mostly like new now thanks to 5 minutes of cleaning using a pluckers pic to get in the crevices. I filed a dispute with paypal as well because of the issues I have had. If I get some money back great, but at least I finally have a working One.


The good news is with it all nice and clean it actually works, where my first one had an IR issue. I love the Harmony Icons. That is such a nice upgrade compared to my really old 520. I am pleased with the remote, just not the service of that company.


----------



## Miami Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22972988
> 
> 
> I would suggest never buying anything from wirelessoemshop.com. I received my second remote and haven't been able to see if it will work but have a look at the condition of a so called refurbished remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my own fault for seeing price as a selling point and not paying attention to the type of online retailer or product description. This is by far the worst product I have ever received, used or not. Their customer service was ok at first, then has started to become nonexistent once I was talking about a refund for the issues I have had with shipping and condition of the item.



Same thing here, mine is at least 4 years old (which has a problem and I'll need to replace) looks new. How do people mistreat an expensive electronic piece of equipment like that? And then how the heck do units like like that end up resold?


----------



## Duck05

Now that the H1 is "discontinued" it seems the remaining inventory is premium priced.


The Touch does not look that attractive (I like a lot of hard buttons) and acquiring refurb's is dicey.......


I guess you could go with the 900 but that unit does not seem to get a great rating......


Hope my H1 lasts a long time......


----------



## LastButNotLeast


I recently got a refurb from meritline for


----------



## jcalabria


To date I have purchased three Ones, two 880s, two 650s, two 610s, one 550 and three 520s.  All except the very first two purchased (my original 880 and original One) have been refurbs (either direct from Logitech or from Tiger).  None have ever given me any trouble at all.  All of them looked and worked as good as new...  nothing at all like flashman03's experience.  That vendor should be locked up on fraud charges for calling that mess "refurbished".


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22960739
> 
> 
> In the seventh point of Step 3 substitute "FF" where it says "skip". That should do it.



BPlayer -- bingo. I just set it up and ran a quick test, and it looks I can get just shy of a one minute jump. Awesome. Thank you. That will be a big improvement.


----------



## hanksimz99

Has anyone experienced this: it takes 3 to 4 tries of pressing "Watch TV" on the Harmony One remote before I'm able to get sound. On the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd try all the components click on (TV, receiver, and cable box) and there's video but no sound. I have an Integra DTR-40.1 receiver, Panasonic TC-P55VT30, and the cable box is a newer Samsung box from Time-Warner. The input from the cable box goes through the receiver. No problems with the set up for the first year. But now I can't power up without going through this 3-4 tries. It is annoying. Any ideas/possible solutions? Thanks.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22977759
> 
> 
> BPlayer -- bingo. I just set it up and ran a quick test, and it looks I can get just shy of a one minute jump. Awesome. Thank you. That will be a big improvement.


The skip time can be increased by making the inter-key value for the phantom skip device larger. I have a value of 2500 which gives me a 3 minute skip.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanksimz99*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22978175
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this: it takes 3 to 4 tries of pressing "Watch TV" on the Harmony One remote before I'm able to get sound..


Have you tried the Help button and does that resolve the problem? How about after getting sound, manually turning a device off then on, one device at a time to try and determine where the problem might be. It is likely not the remote that is causing the problem. How if the cable box connected to the AVR, e.g., hmdi or component and digital audio?


----------



## a68oliver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanksimz99*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22978175
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this: it takes 3 to 4 tries of pressing "Watch TV" on the Harmony One remote before I'm able to get sound. On the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd try all the components click on (TV, receiver, and cable box) and there's video but no sound. I have an Integra DTR-40.1 receiver, Panasonic TC-P55VT30, and the cable box is a newer Samsung box from Time-Warner. The input from the cable box goes through the receiver. No problems with the set up for the first year. But now I can't power up without going through this 3-4 tries. It is annoying. Any ideas/possible solutions? Thanks.



Sometimes my Tivo and Samsung TV don't handshake properly through my AVR over HDMI and I get no sound. My solution was to program an unused button on the H1 to switch the AVR input to my BD player and immediately back to the Tivo. This causes them to renegotiate the handshake and I get sound.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a68oliver*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22979992
> 
> 
> Sometimes my Tivo and Samsung TV don't handshake properly through my AVR over HDMI and I get no sound. My solution was to program an unused button on the H1 to switch the AVR input to my BD player and immediately back to the Tivo. This causes them to renegotiate the handshake and I get sound.



This is interesting. I never would have thought of it. I have a few Vizios that have occasional handshake issues (about once a month). I'm going to try your solution.


Thanks.


Burt


----------



## Geezer

Heads up; I got an email today from Comp-U-Plus selling the new Touch refurbs for $169.

Logitech Harmony Touch Universal Remote with Color Touchscreen - Black (915-000198)**OPEN BOX . PRISTINE CONDITION**

I just checked & they are OS. Might be nice buy next time they go on sale. I will try to post earlier if I get another email.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22980063
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I never would have thought of it. I have a few Vizios that have occasional handshake issues (about once a month). I'm going to try your solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Burt



I've had a similar handshake issue between my PS3 and TV. Sometimes the TV would be on the right input but no signal was coming through. I programmed and extra step into my activities to reissue the input command to the TV at the end of the activity and it always works now.


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22978281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22977759
> 
> 
> BPlayer -- bingo. I just set it up and ran a quick test, and it looks I can get just shy of a one minute jump. Awesome. Thank you. That will be a big improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> The skip time can be increased by making the inter-key value for the phantom skip device larger. I have a value of 2500 which gives me a 3 minute skip.
Click to expand...


Where do you change this value in the software? I only see a general inter-key delay which is set to 100. Is that what you adjusted?


----------



## BPlayer

I do not currently have access to the software, but it is under Devices (for the phantom skip device), Adjust power delays (or something similar).


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22981875
> 
> 
> I do not currently have access to the software, but it is under Devices (for the phantom skip device), Adjust power delays (or something similar).



I will just keep looking around. Didn't notice anything for it earlier.


Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22980527
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you change this value in the software? I only see a general inter-key delay which is set to 100. Is that what you adjusted?


device -> settings -> adjust the delays -> inter-key delay


----------



## flashman03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10590#post_22982435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashman03*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10560#post_22980527
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you change this value in the software? I only see a general inter-key delay which is set to 100. Is that what you adjusted?
> 
> 
> 
> device -> settings -> adjust the delays -> inter-key delay
Click to expand...


So that is the only one to change. I found it but wasn't sure as the other member said they had an individual key to change.


On the plus side, I am getting a $40 refund from this company after I escalated to a PayPal dispute for their terrible service on my refurb. I can't complain now for needing to clean it for $90.


Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LastButNotLeast


I've been using these too long.

 

I was about to sit down to lunch and thought it would be nice to listen to some internet music while I was eating. Unfortunately, I had just put my Harmony on the base to recharge, and I wanted to leave it there.

 

It took me a full minute to realize that I could walk over to my AVR, physically push the power button and turn the knobs to get the music playing. Yes, it worked.

 

D'oh!


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10590#post_22984554
> 
> 
> I've been using these too long.
> 
> 
> I was about to sit down to lunch and thought it would be nice to listen to some internet music while I was eating. Unfortunately, I had just put my Harmony on the base to recharge, and I wanted to leave it there.
> 
> 
> It took me a full minute to realize that I could walk over to my AVR, physically push the power button and turn the knobs to get the music playing. Yes, it worked.
> 
> 
> D'oh!


I think we have all searched for the remote instead of just going to our equipment and doing it the old school way. At least I don't need a fork to change the channel. Now that's real old school.


----------



## skidog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raskyred*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10470#post_22877103
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, I just figured out how to add my Klipsch RW-12D to "My Devices" on my Harmony. Any benefit / use to being able to control the subwoofer with the remote? Also, I'm expecting delivery of my second RW-12D today - how will the remote handle the fact that there are 2 of the same sub?
> 
> 
> Thanks




I have 2 RW-12D's the only time I change anything on them with the remote is when going from Punch mode for music to Depth mode for movies. not sure where you have the 2 subs located but if they are close enough together it will probally control them both at the same time. Otherwise just aim it towards each one and make whatever change you need.


----------



## Den85

Is there a way to reorder the devices? I hate that I need to go through 3 pages to find the single device that I need.

Also I find it a little odd that you can't change the order in which devices change inputs. Just little things I know. But otherwise I'm real happy with the remote.


----------



## LastButNotLeast


They stay in the order you add them, so the only way to reorder them is to delete them and re-add them in the order you want.

Yup, PITA.

I don't understand the second question. Can you give an example?


----------



## Den85

Just when everything is starting up. Seems like it would be better if all the video stuff changed first and then the audio changed over. My setup has a matrix switch and it is the last thing to change inputs. It takes a second or two to show the next input. Or if a AV reciever takes a second or so to actually get the sound to the speakers after changing inputs. Hope that makes sense Not a biggie though


----------



## LastButNotLeast


activity -> settings -> review the order in which devices are powered on.

 

That it?


----------



## Den85

Found that. But it doesn't allow you to set what device to change the input on first. For example, I can turn my matrix on very first but no matter what it is the last device to change inputs.


----------



## LastButNotLeast


device -> settings -> adjust the delays -> power on delay

 

Sounds like it's taking a long time to "warm up." Try reducing this delay until it doesn't work, then increase it slightly until it does.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Den85*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10590#post_22998674
> 
> 
> Is there a way to reorder the devices? I hate that I need to go through 3 pages to find the single device that I need.


As to this, why don't you just put that command on the first page of soft buttons?

Or use one of the buttons you don't use for anything else (the two next to zero come to mind).

I use the Prev button for my TV's day/night toggle, for example.


----------



## Den85

Ya for sure. Just the little things that kinda bug me


----------



## JChin

Hi, going to purchase the Logitech IR Extender System . Wonder if the sticking emitters from my 890 will work if I get a y-cable?


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I have a new receiver coming next week and I'm wondering the easiest way to incorporate the new receiver into all my activities. It's the same brand (Denon) as my old receiver so I believe some if not most of the buttons would be the same. I've also got a bunch of sequences installed which all use my old receiver. Is there an easy way to swap receivers with the One?\

Since the receiver is at the heart of every activity I'm hoping I don't have to start from scratch.

Thanks


----------



## BPlayer

After defining my new Denon as two devices (Main zome and Zone 2), I added them to all the activities as required. Next step is to update the sequences to use the new receiver codes, and finally remove the old Denon from the activities. When all is well you can delete the old receiver from Devices.


You may also find that there are missing discrete commands for the receiver, and they can be added one at a time using this procedure:
http://www.avforums.com/forums/remote-controls/1510519-guide-getting-pronto-hex-codes-into-your-harmony-remote.html


----------



## DougReim

BPlayer,

Thanks for the advice. After thinking about it, I'll probably keep my old receiver in the program so that I can swap back and forth. I don't use zones, all 11 speakers will be used in the main zone so I won't have to set mine up as 2 separate receivers.


----------



## BPlayer

Then you should define duplicate activities, keeping the old one for the old receiver, and defining new ones for the new receiver. New sequences will have to be defined with the new receiver.


----------



## DougReim

The thing is I want to import some buttons from the 3311 to the 4520 because the new receiver has lost a lot of the buttons that the 3311 had. I'm not sure how to do that and I haven't fooled around with the "One" in about a year so I'll have to reacquaint myself with the Harmony set up.


----------



## BPlayer

The cleanest way is to import them following the procedures (and utility) that I provided in my note. The alternatives are:

- do nothing and just use the old commands with the new receiver (until you find some missing commands)

- have both old and new receivers in the same Activity and set the old receive to always on (assuming that it is not used). This way the commands sent to the old receiver will be accepted by the new receiver

- teach the missing command from the old receiver to a learning remote, and then user that remote to teach the Harmony One those commands.


I would opt for the cleanest way, but I am a purist.


----------



## DougReim

Again, thanks for your help. I'll try all of your suggestions when I get the new AVR.


----------



## jwhart

I'm having a problem changing the "Watch TV" activity to correctly use the cable box to change the volume. Although the cable box is one of the components I assigned to that activity, and is used to change channels, the only options available for changing the volume are the two receivers I have in the system, the projector and the Apple TV?


----------



## BPlayer

Where are you trying to change the Volume settings and are you using the software, members, or Harmony web site?


When I go into customization for an activity and customize buttons, there is a selections of devices used in that activity and then any command available to that activity can be selected.


----------



## jwhart

Thanks! That resolved it.


----------



## mdavej

It is never correct to change the volume on the cable box. You need to change the volume on the device that's connected to your speakers.


----------



## jwhart

Is, that is the cable box. I only use the AV receiver and surround sound system when watching a movie from Blu-ray Apple TV or Roku. I have powered speakers connected to the cable box for just watching TV.


----------



## mdavej

It might be more convenient, but it still isn't right. Even your power speakers need a one optimum input level to perform best with the right SNR and no clipping. Overdriving and underdriving (if that is a word) the input is not the right way to control any sort of amplifier.


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I have 2 issues I'm hoping to get some help on.

First is all of a sudden I have to log into the desktop Harmony software every time I make a change. I have the "keep me logged in" box checked but even after 10 minutes I'll have to reenter my info. It's a nuisance. Any way to fix that?

Secondly, I've replaced my receiver, is there an easy way of migrating my new receiver into all of my existing activities and keeping the same settings? I'd also like to keep my previous receiver in the activities as well because I can still use some buttons from the old unit that the new unit does not have but will still recognize (both receivers are the same brand)?

I tried BPlayer's suggestions but I'm not able to get the new unit into my existing activities.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## BPlayer

Something changed at Harmony at the beginning of the year and the userid is not remembered. No workaround.


Nothing has changed about adding you new receives since you asked 5 days ago. Same answers/suggestions.


----------



## DougReim

Yes, as I noted in my post I tried your suggestions but I couldn't get them to work. I'll keep working at it, thank you.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10590#post_23111787
> 
> 
> I tried BPlayer's suggestions but I'm not able to get the new unit into my existing activities.


You did not explicitly state what you tried, so here are the detailed step using the software:


1. Add the AVR-4250 as a device

2. Select Setting for the Activity you want to add the receiver

3. Select Review Setting for this Activity, and press Next

4 Select Yes, but I want to add more control, and press next

5. From the Devices Not In Use, select Add for the AVR-4250, and press Save

6. Confirm the input channel for the TV, and press Next

7. Confirm the input channel for your existing receiver, and press Next

8. Select the input channel for the AVR-4250, and press Next

9. Press Save again if the configuration looks correct

10. Select Yes, these settings are correct, and press Next

11. Finally, press Done twice


Now test and customize the buttons in the Activity.


Repeat the above for all the Activities as required.


Of course, you need a plan on how both receivers will be configured and used, or if the old one is just unplugged and you are using the remote codes for it to operate the new receiver (worst case situation IMHO).


----------



## DougReim

Yes, the old avr is out of the system physically but the reason I want to keep it in the Harmony activities is because the old receiver had buttons that the new one does not have yet the new avr does recognize the old commands.

Sorry to ask the same question twice but like I said I just couldn't get it to work the last time. Thank you again, I'll try these steps this weekend.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

If your new receiver responds to the old commands and you like that code set better, why don't you just leave it alone and quit trying to complicate things?


The remote does not know the model # of the equipment it's pointing at, it just sends commands.


Any functions that don't work on the new receiver can be learned from the receiver's remote.


----------



## DougReim




> Quote:
> If your new receiver responds to the old commands and you like that code set better, why don't you just leave it alone and quit trying to complicate things?



Because the new avr has some codes that the old one doesn't.....catch 22


----------



## DeadEd

Not a Catch 22. Just "Learn" those commands separately from the new remote.


----------



## chadl

I'm looking to purchase the Harmony 900 remote kit and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if this setup will work. I would like to place the harmony RF module behind the TV, place one of the mini blasters in front of the IR sensor on the TV, cut the other mini blaster cable and splice it into the existing Cat5 cable that connects to a Xantech block which controls my cable box and DVD in the closet. My TV is in a large open living room and you have to be close to the TV to control the volume and inputs...that's why i was hoping to use one of the mini blasters to control the TV. Any input as to if this would work or if you have any other suggestions, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadl*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23120222
> 
> 
> I'm looking to purchase the Harmony 900 remote kit and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if this setup will work. I would like to place the harmony RF module behind the TV, place one of the mini blasters in front of the IR sensor on the TV, cut the other mini blaster cable and splice it into the existing Cat5 cable that connects to a Xantech block which controls my cable box and DVD in the closet. My TV is in a large open living room and you have to be close to the TV to control the volume and inputs...that's why i was hoping to use one of the mini blasters to control the TV. Any input as to if this would work or if you have any other suggestions, please let me know. thanks.



You're in the wrong thread, this one is for the Harmony One. Check here for Harmony 900 questions: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1170063/official-logitech-harmony-900-thread


----------



## rehaz1

But to answer your question, the answer is yes


----------



## jwhart

My Harmony One setup includes a "Watch TV" activity which includes the Cox cable box to which both channel and volume changes are directed. For some reason, volume commands are being ignored both at the activity and device level; I'm having to rely on my Cox cable remote to control. This hasn't always been the case and just surfaced recently. Has anyone else encountered this and do you have any suggestions?


BR,


Jack


----------



## StuJac

Someone earlier mentioned that they now have to sign in to sync their Harmony One. The same thing is now happening with mine. After years of having the software remember me, it no longer does, even when I check "remember me."


----------



## psklenar

@StuJac, yep, the same thing has started to happen to me as well. Discovered it when I bought a new TV and wanted to update the remote.


----------



## pappaduke

I ran into the same problem when I went to change one button on my One. Fortunately I remembered that I had harmony saved on my desktop and there it opened up as usual. I wonder if this is the start of changes due to logitechs financial woes?


----------



## DougReim

I use the desktop app and that started happening to me a few weeks ago. Even when the program is open, if I stop entering info for even a few minutes I have to log back in. Someone answered my original post saying that's now a function of the remote.....not remembering you.

It's a nuisance.


----------



## BPlayer

Around the first week in January this year a change was made that required you to provide credentials every time you log in. There has never been an explanation from Logitech on why this happened, intentional or not. It is a minor inconvenience and a backward step in support.


I use LastPass which will automatically log me on for the web interface, but I have to enter my userid and password when using the software.


----------



## migraine24-7

I sold my One to friend a couple days ago. He couldn't get into Logitech to program it. He called support and was told they had "killed" the one and you could no longer program it. They are sending him a Touch as a replacement. Terrible move by Logitech.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23196964
> 
> 
> I sold my One to friend a couple days ago. He couldn't get into Logitech to program it. He called support and was told they had "killed" the one and you could no longer program it. They are sending him a Touch as a replacement. Terrible move by Logitech.


That's Bulls**t. Don't they all share the same database? Something sounds fishy.


----------



## migraine24-7

I agree. He was upset. But they took care of him. I personally don't like the touch but if its free I guess I'd take it. I just wonder how long till they stop supporting all remotes?


----------



## cavchameleon

Well, after reading the above I decided to re-program one of my Harmony Ones (have 3 of them) just to see. It programed just fine - I added more equipment and activities with no issues.


----------



## migraine24-7

Did you already have a account setup with that One under your info? Sounds to me like they will continue to support existing customers but won't allow new One accts. Please let me know I'm very curious.


----------



## mdavej

They stop supporting every model after it's 90 day warranty runs out.


----------



## migraine24-7

I know that. I didn't mean customer support. Like I said he couldn't program it at all and they told him he wouldn't be able to. The rep said the One had been "killed". And my friend had a remote that wouldn't be allowed to program.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197225
> 
> 
> I know that. I didn't mean customer support. Like I said he couldn't program it at all and they told him he wouldn't be able to. The rep said the One had been "killed". And my friend had a remote that wouldn't be allowed to program.


Why didn't you just "lend" him the account you already established for the one? He could make all the necessary changes via your old account.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197232
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just "lend" him the account you already established for the one? He could make all the necessary changes via your old account.




He didn't tell me till after he contacted Logitech. I'll offer that if he wants. I can't believe Logitech is giving away new remotes. Solid business plan.







Makes me wonder if the rep is just doin whatever he wants.


----------



## migraine24-7

I talked to him again and got clarification. He requested a new battery. They said they were no longer providing support materials for the One. So they replaced it with a Touch and "killed" his only. Not at all what he I understood from the first time conversation. Sorry.


----------



## pappaduke

Thsn


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197598
> 
> 
> I talked to him again and got clarification. He requested a new battery. They said they were no longer providing support materials for the One. So they replaced it with a Touch and "killed" his only. Not at all what he I understood from the first time conversation. Sorry.


thanks for clearing that up, I was getting disappointed. I love my One and hope I can use for at least a couple more years.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10600_100#post_23197598
> 
> 
> I talked to him again and got clarification. He requested a new battery. They said they were no longer providing support materials for the One. So they replaced it with a Touch and "killed" his only. Not at all what he I understood from the first time conversation. Sorry.



Can't the battery be bought somewhere else?


----------



## migraine24-7

Apparently the battery was swollen. This is a common problem with the One. It's Logitech's policy to replace the remote because removing the battery is difficult. But yes batteries can still be bought.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197159
> 
> 
> Did you already have a account setup with that One under your info? Sounds to me like they will continue to support existing customers but won't allow new One accts. Please let me know I'm very curious.



Looks like you cleared it up already. But yes, you can create a new account. I'm hoping that Logitech will keep the database active - will be sad for many if they don't.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197159
> 
> 
> Did you already have a account setup with that One under your info? Sounds to me like they will continue to support existing customers but won't allow new One accts. Please let me know I'm very curious.



Looks like you cleared it up already. But yes, you can create a new account. I'm hoping that Logitech will keep the database active - will be sad for many if they don't.


----------



## cavchameleon

Not sure why there was a duplicate post, sorry...


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197598
> 
> 
> I talked to him again and got clarification. He requested a new battery. They said they were no longer providing support materials for the One. So they replaced it with a Touch and "killed" his only. Not at all what he I understood from the first time conversation. Sorry.


The original posting, cross-posted in the 900 thread (why?), was just downright wrong and irresponsible. Sorry does not rectify the posting but I guess there are no take-backs.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23198085
> 
> 
> The original posting, cross-posted in the 900 thread (why?), was just downright wrong and irresponsible. Sorry does not rectify the posting but I guess there are no take-backs.



If you look in the 900 thread I posted the same post about the One and asked if anyone knew if this was happening with the 900 as well. That's why it's in both. And I cleared it up in both.


Exactly what was "downright wrong and irresponsible". I went off what I was told. I then simply asked a question and was willing to listen to any and all responses. Some of the replies made me second guess if I had the story correct. So I followed up and corrected my mistake. I didn't try to hide my mistake or justify it in some way. Yes I could've asked more questions to begin with but I thought I understood what he was explaining. I think your being a little harsh but I'm a big boy and I can take it.







I doubt this is the first or last misunderstanding that has ever been posted. Have a great nite!


----------



## Sepen

My One has the swollen battery and a Touch is en route to me. I tried to add an activity to my One, (with the juice left that it had) and when it went to sync it says that it could not communicate with the One. I tried several different scenarios and none of them worked. I guess my One is killed as well, which it should be. That doesn't bother me as I have a new Touch coming, (great customer service) which I am going to sell and grab another One or a 900 or even a 700.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197598
> 
> 
> I talked to him again and got clarification. He requested a new battery. They said they were no longer providing support materials for the One. So they replaced it with a Touch and "killed" his only. Not at all what he I understood from the first time conversation. Sorry.


----------



## DougReim

Logitech replaced my "One" last year because of a swollen battery and they disable your old unit from making any changes once they send you a new one. That's probably what's going on here. Since they don't make you send them the old, defective units they disable them otherwise everybody would claim swollen batteries to get another remote.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10620#post_23197873
> 
> 
> Apparently the battery was swollen. This is a common problem with the One. It's Logitech's policy to replace the remote because removing the battery is difficult. But yes batteries can still be bought.


Common? Common enough that maybe I would consider replacing the battery now before it swells?


----------



## StuJac

Yes, this is what I did and it gave the "one" a whole new life. It's exactly like brand new.


----------



## cavchameleon

I just checked replacement batteries on Amazon - under $11.00 (OEM) and free shipping (is a Prime product). Very easy to replace if not swollen. Wonder if I should just replace ours - all 3 of them are working fine at the moment.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199307
> 
> 
> Logitech replaced my "One" last year because of a swollen battery and they disable your old unit from making any changes once they send you a new one. That's probably what's going on here. Since they don't make you send them the old, defective units they disable them otherwise everybody would claim swollen batteries to get another remote.



I totally agree. I only wish I got the whole story before goin to the Internet. But I guess that's what these forums are for. Discuss issues and find resolution. I made a mistake. If its the only one I make this weekend I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199405
> 
> 
> I just checked replacement batteries on Amazon - under $11.00 (OEM) and free shipping (is a Prime product). Very easy to replace if not swollen. Wonder if I should just replace ours - all 3 of them are working fine at the moment.



I'm not really familiar with the problem. But it had to have happened fast with mine. It was fine, I sold it to him with the ir extender for $50 and a couple weeks later it won't hold a charge. Like I said he's a friend and I'd have given him his money back but he was satisfied with getting the Touch. Good friends don't let $50 come between them!


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199437
> 
> 
> I'm not really familiar with the problem. But it had to have happened fast with mine. It was fine, I sold it to him with the ir extender for $50 and a couple weeks later it won't hold a charge. Like I said he's a friend and I'd have given him his money back but he was satisfied with getting the Touch. Good friends don't let $50 come between them!



Agreed - good attitude. How old was your unit by the way. My oldest one is about 2 years old -still holds a charge.


BTW, we all make mistakes - not something to take hard (I'm sure the majority of us have jumped to a conclusion without all the info one time or another - or more times that we would like to admit). I know I've been there...


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199405
> 
> 
> I just checked replacement batteries on Amazon - under $11.00 (OEM) and free shipping (is a Prime product).


If it's OEM, won't it have the same problem?


----------



## cavchameleon

I wondered about that, but it's not only for the One.


From Amazon:


Product Features

Logitech Li-ion Battery for Harmony Remote One:

880 890 pro 720, pro 880, pro 900

930mAh 3.7v 190304-2000 R-IG7

950m Ah 3.7v 190304-RIG7

White or Blue type


There are a lot of other non-OEM options also.


----------



## Larry of Ohio

Anyone every figure out how to get a Harmony ONE remote to switch the input of a Pioneer VSX-1021-k receiver to "CD-R/TAPE"? There exists no such button on the Pioneer remote for some irritating reason, and I have yet to find a code that will works to switch my activity to "Listen to Tape". I have to walk over to the receiver and complete the switching task manually.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199465
> 
> 
> Agreed - good attitude. How old was your unit by the way. My oldest one is about 2 years old -still holds a charge.
> 
> 
> BTW, we all make mistakes - not something to take hard (I'm sure the majority of us have jumped to a conclusion without all the info one time or another - or more times that we would like to admit). I know I've been there...



I think my unit was about 4 yrs old.


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry of Ohio*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23199566
> 
> 
> Anyone every figure out how to get a Harmony ONE remote to switch the input of a Pioneer VSX-1021-k receiver to "CD-R/TAPE"? There exists no such button on the Pioneer remote for some irritating reason, and I have yet to find a code that will works to switch my activity to "Listen to Tape". I have to walk over to the receiver and complete the switching task manually.


(using a 1020)

How about the InputPrev or InputNext buttons? You may be able to set up the activity using sequential inputs, or you may need to create a macro.

 

Or, there's a hard way:

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes-Programming/Adding-Pronto-Hex-codes-myself/m-p/406224

The hex code you need is

 

0000 0068 0000 0022 0168 00b4 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 06d9

 

Or you could move the receiver closer to your chair.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I bought an Amazon replacement for mine, because my battery was starting to swell, but I could remove it yet. that's been a year or two ago. Probably oughta check that one someday . . .


----------



## globalgreg

I'm having some handshake problems when I power on my system (problems seem to have started when I started using a Darbee Darblet). When I power on my system I don't get any audio, if I turn off my Marantz AV7005 and then turn it back on my audio is fine. This makes me think if I power on my AV7005 last...and do a 5 second delay before powering on the AV7005...my problem should go away.


As far as I can tell...I can't do this myself with the software we have access to. I don't think the Power On Delay is what I need, commands are being sent fine. I want the remote to power on my projector, then my Oppo, then wait 5 seconds, and then power on my AV7005. Is there any way to do this? I emailed Logitech asking them and they completely misunderstood my question then told me that I'm past the 90 days so they can't enter any commands for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BPlayer

The recommended sequence for powering on hdmi devices is display first, then AVR, and finally the source device. This would mean projector, then AV7005, and finally the Oppo. To verify, start with all devices powered off, and then manually turn them on in that sequence.


The Power On Delay can then be changed for each device to give it time to initialize, perform handshake operations, and then accept additional selection commands.


Any changes by Logitech support after 90 days is considered paid support, and there is very little that they can do for you that you should not be able do yourself using the software.


----------



## globalgreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23207885
> 
> 
> The recommended sequence for powering on hdmi devices is display first, then AVR, and finally the source device. This would mean projector, then AV7005, and finally the Oppo. To verify, start with all devices powered off, and then manually turn them on in that sequence.
> 
> 
> The Power On Delay can then be changed for each device to give it time to initialize, perform handshake operations, and then accept additional selection commands.
> 
> 
> Any changes by Logitech support after 90 days is considered paid support, and there is very little that they can do for you that you should not be able do yourself using the software.



Thank you, yeah I realized that I never have the problem when I use my Watch DirecTV activity so it must be tied to the Oppo BDP-93. From how I understand the Power On Delay...it's basically the time given to the device to power on completely before any other commands are sent to it. That's not what I need. I need a delay in the sequence of powering on devices. I need to first power on my projector, then my pre/pro, and then my Oppo Blu-ray player. I have not been able to find a way for it to wait 5 seconds between powering on the AVR and the Oppo. From what I've read over at the Logitech forum is only Harmony Tier 2 support can do that. I found a way to trick the remote into doing what I need is to create a "dummy device" with an Inter-Device Delay of 5000 ms. I didn't have too much time to play with it this morning but it looks like it's pausing like I need.


This Power On Delay you mention...is that what I just explained or is there another setting I don't know about? I'd like to be able to get the delay before powering on the Oppo without having to trick it with a "dummy device". Thanks.


----------



## BPlayer

As an alternative to your workaround, try setting the Inter Device Delay on the Oppo to 5000. If it does not work as expected, you could also try using this value on the AV7005.


----------



## LastButNotLeast


Logitech doesn't make it easy (you would think copy/paste would work, wouldn't you?). So here's a screen grab of the help file:


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23207885
> 
> 
> The recommended sequence for powering on hdmi devices is display first, then AVR, and finally the source device. This would mean projector, then AV7005, and finally the Oppo. To verify, start with all devices powered off, and then manually turn them on in that sequence.



This is so right and so important. If I power the receiver on before my tv, once the tv is turned on it will go directly into the 10 blink code and I'll have to unplug and plug back in. I know-this is a defect on my tv but just to reiterate, follow this man's directions.


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23205571
> 
> 
> I bought an Amazon replacement for mine, because my battery was starting to swell, but I could remove it yet. that's been a year or two ago. Probably oughta check that one someday . . .



As to the problem with the Harmony batteries swelling, this only involves the batteries with the Blue Stripe if your battery is all white then the swelling problem has not been reported with these batteries. Harmony replaced two Blue Stripe batteries for me as they had started to swell, the replacement batteries were all white, and that was almost 3 years ago, and as yet these batteries have not begun to swell or shown any other problems.


----------



## oktoberrust11

Just saw this pop up, thought it may be of interest to this thread's users. Surprising to see new models, I guess they were so far along in the development cycle..

Logitech Adds Harmony Ultimate, Smart Control Universal Remotes


----------



## NickTheGreat

Boy that Ultimate looks a lot like the Touch


----------



## OzzieP

Harmony One with AV8801


Having trouble with the Power On. Harmony turns on all 4 Zones when I select Power On instead of just the main zone, and when I select Power Off it turns off Main Zone but leave all other zones on.


----------



## jeremytodd1

Having a problem with my Harmony One. I made a quick video showing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-EPvku9g_A 


The delay is very annoying. I've tried going into the settings and turning down any delays in there too, and it's all set to 0, but I'm still having problems with it.


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23215502
> 
> 
> Harmony One with AV8801
> 
> 
> Having trouble with the Power On. Harmony turns on all 4 Zones when I select Power On instead of just the main zone, and when I select Power Off it turns off Main Zone but leave all other zones on.



You have to modify the power settings for the device. The geniuses over at Harmony put the wrong commands in the database for your AVR.


With your remote in hand go to "devices" / AVR and then manually try every button that has anything to do with power until you find the ones that work correctly. Now you can reassign those to the turn on/turn off commands in the software under DEVICES / AVR / Power Settings.


If you cant find the right ones in the remote, you can "learn" them from original remote.


----------



## yaomizzle

So I have had my H1 for almost 5 years, I normally hit forgot password to login cause I could never remember the login name I used, yesterday I finally remembered it without having to go that route and logged in. Upon doing so it prompted me to go through initial programming.....I have 12 devices programmed into my H1 and have spent countless hours making it nearly perfect and have 2 devices in there that I taught the IR codes and no longer have those remotes. I purchased an Oppo 103 and want to add it but dont want to add EVERYTHING all over again. How can I get the data off the remote into the software?


----------



## DeadEd

The reason I like this remote so much is that, when I'm in the dark and not looking at the remote I can change channels, volume, skip forward and back, pull up info, menus, settings, etc. I like the hard buttons so my thumb knows what to push. You can't do that with remotes that only have touch screens. Their new remote has many less buttons. I don't get it. Don't these people USE remote controls? I hope that the ONE does not go away.


----------



## Shevek

Wow, some people are really trying it on:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0012RHQN4/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new 


In case the listing disappears, here's a screen grab:


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaomizzle*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23220614
> 
> 
> So I have had my H1 for almost 5 years, I normally hit forgot password to login cause I could never remember the login name I used, yesterday I finally remembered it without having to go that route and logged in. Upon doing so it prompted me to go through initial programming.....I have 12 devices programmed into my H1 and have spent countless hours making it nearly perfect and have 2 devices in there that I taught the IR codes and no longer have those remotes. I purchased an Oppo 103 and want to add it but dont want to add EVERYTHING all over again. How can I get the data off the remote into the software?


Is there a chance that you have two accounts, one that was setup correctly and one that was never configured?


Suggest that you try the forgot password route. If that still takes you to the initial programming selection try calling customer service to see if they can restore the old one.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaomizzle*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650#post_23220614
> 
> 
> So I have had my H1 for almost 5 years, I normally hit forgot password to login cause I could never remember the login name I used, yesterday I finally remembered it without having to go that route and logged in. Upon doing so it prompted me to go through initial programming.....I have 12 devices programmed into my H1 and have spent countless hours making it nearly perfect and have 2 devices in there that I taught the IR codes and no longer have those remotes. I purchased an Oppo 103 and want to add it but dont want to add EVERYTHING all over again. How can I get the data off the remote into the software?



I always forget too. It’s been a while but it usually it goes like this. I try to go into the software and realize that I’ve forgotten the password. Either I’m prompted to connect the remote or there is an option to connect it. I don’t remember which and I’m at work right now so I can’t verify. I guess info is stored on the remote that the software reads and then knows who I am, my settings/programming, etc. Then I create a new password. Sorry for being a little vague. It’s not something I do a lot. Hope this helps.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23221034
> 
> 
> The reason I like this remote so much is that, when I'm in the dark and not looking at the remote I can change channels, volume, skip forward and back, pull up info, menus, settings, etc. I like the hard buttons so my thumb knows what to push. You can't do that with remotes that only have touch screens. Their new remote has many less buttons. I don't get it. Don't these people USE remote controls? I hope that the ONE does not go away.


+1 hard buttons make it so easy to do basic functions without having to take your eyes off of the screen.


----------



## GoodToGo1

Guys, I am looking at buying the one but have doubts on reliability of the remote(swollen battery, other issues) Is it wise to buy this or are there better choices?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoodToGo1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23225689
> 
> 
> Guys, I am looking at buying the one but have doubts on reliability of the remote(swollen battery, other issues) Is it wise to buy this or are there better choices?


I've used my H1 for 3-8 hours almost every day for nearly 6 yrs and never had any issues at all. It provides excellent control for my 15 HT devices. When I shutdown at night the H1 is placed in the charging cradle. I highly recommend the H1.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23225757
> 
> 
> I've used my H1 for 3-8 hours almost every day for nearly 6 yrs and never had any issues at all. It provides excellent control for my 15 HT devices. When I shutdown at night the H1 is placed in the charging cradle. I highly recommend the H1.



+1


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ Agreed! We acutally have 3 H1's. All have been working flawlessly. Someone earlier mentioned the 'older' batteries with the blue stripe were the faulty ones. None of mine have the stripe, solid white. The oldest one is just over 3yrs old.


----------



## BPlayer

+1 to the Harmony One.The Ultimate has potential if there are additional software enhancements.


----------



## Duck05

For those looking to buy a new battery for your One, make sure to get a 950m version as the 930m will work but results in issues.


One of the my "customers" (that I provide programming for) also had a swollen battery and Logitech is sending him a Touch. The above is good info about them "killing" the account for changes on the One.


Seems they are really pushing the Touch now that they discontinued argubly their best product......


----------



## DeadEd

I posted this in another thread but though I ought to put it here too since it might be useful for someone...


The price on the ONE seems to have gone through the roof in most places. Amazon is selling it for $300 now, most places for more. I bought one at Radio Shack about six months ago for $99 but they don't seem to have them anymore. I did find that Meritline.com is selling them for $124 with free shipping so I ordered another while I still can just in case one of mine go out (we have four) though so far (knock on wood) they have been great. Right now it says they have them in stock.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23227502
> 
> 
> I posted this in another thread but though I ought to put it here too since it might be useful for someone...
> 
> 
> The price on the ONE seems to have gone through the roof in most places. Amazon is selling it for $300 now, most places for more. I bought one at Radio Shack about six months ago for $99 but they don't seem to have them anymore. I did find that Meritline.com is selling them for $124 with free shipping so I ordered another while I still can just in case one of mine go out (we have four) though so far (knock on wood) they have been great. Right now it says they have them in stock.



Interesting. I've never heard of them before, are they a good company to deal with? I'm wondering if I should get another one also, just in case...


----------



## DeadEd

Not a great company to deal with but a great remote for a good price. Next best one would be from Universal Remote and they go for $600 +. That's because I like hard buttons. Easy remote to navigate with your eyes closed. Since they are discontinuing them I figure I should have one around just in case.


... edit...


Oh! You probably mean Meritline! Are THEY a good company? LOL, I'm an idiot, sorry. YES, I've dealt with them for probably 15 years. They are great, fast, reliable, and easy to deal with if there is a problem. I highly recommend them. The only down side (for me) is that they are in California so I have to pay sales tax.


----------



## cavchameleon

Thanks DeadEd! I actually have a LOT of Logitech products from mice/keyboards/touchpads/computer cameras/ and yes, 4 remotes. They do make good products.


I never heard of Meritline - I went on their site and notice they carry a lot of referbished stuff also. That is a good price on the H1. I actually got all mine at Costo for the $99 like you did - should have gotten a couple more when at that price. They 'cleared out' the day Logitech announced dumping the line.


----------



## dandirk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23227581
> 
> 
> Not a great company to deal with but a great remote for a good price. Next best one would be from Universal Remote and they go for $600 +. That's because I like hard buttons. Easy remote to navigate with your eyes closed. Since they are discontinuing them I figure I should have one around just in case.



You can get a good URC for less then $600. I guess it all depends on the options, and button setup you prefer.


The mx-8xx line (personally my favorite for basic home theater/entertainment rooms) can be had for as little as $450-500 on ebay and includes the RF base station for complete RF control. I got just the mx-880 for $200 on ebay.


Granted going the ebay route is only for the technical tinkerers that are comfortable on their own (along with google) since warranty and support is void since ebay is not an official distributor. ( http://www.surfremotecontrol.com/ sells URC and provides software, they are an official channel I believe.)


I will say logitech probably covers 90% of what a typical home needs (TV, DVR, Blu-ray, receiver + game console etc). I am anal though and want complete control and URC does provide that.


----------



## goldberg96

Hi folks. I just ordered a Harmony One because I've read so much about them and I would just like one to play around with. The reason I replied to this thread is this: I have a URC MX-700 that I've been using for a number of years. I am pretty good at programming it I guess. But it seems from what I've read about the Harmony One that it "remembers" what state all of your devices are in so it knows whether the TV is on or off, etc. This is particularly important for components that don't have separate codes for ON and OFF of the power for that device.


My wife hates the way I programmed the MX-700 because say if she wants to switch from watching TV to watching a DVD, she has to run a macro first called TVOFF which essentially turns everything off, and then run another macro called DVDON which turns stuff back on and sets it up for the DVD.


I know this is a thread for the Harmony One but since I just started looking at the thread today and saw comments about URC remotes, I thought maybe someone in the forum could help me see if I'm missing something regarding having the URC remote know the current state of devices at all times.


Thanks ......... Rob


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650_50#post_23233056
> 
> 
> Hi folks. I just ordered a Harmony One because I've read so much about them and I would just like one to play around with. The reason I replied to this thread is this: I have a URC MX-700 that I've been using for a number of years. I am pretty good at programming it I guess. But it seems from what I've read about the Harmony One that it "remembers" what state all of your devices are in so it knows whether the TV is on or off, etc. This is particularly important for components that don't have separate codes for ON and OFF of the power for that device.
> 
> 
> My wife hates the way I programmed the MX-700 because say if she wants to switch from watching TV to watching a DVD, she has to run a macro first called TVOFF which essentially turns everything off, and then run another macro called DVDON which turns stuff back on and sets it up for the DVD.
> 
> 
> I know this is a thread for the Harmony One but since I just started looking at the thread today and saw comments about URC remotes, I thought maybe someone in the forum could help me see if I'm missing something regarding having the URC remote know the current state of devices at all times.
> 
> 
> Thanks ......... Rob



No macros necessary. When you go from watching a DVD to watching TV, the One will automatically (hopefully) program itself to turn off the DVD player, turn on your cable box (if you have one), and switch the TV and your receiver to the right inputs and outputs for watching TV. When you're done, there is a single OFF button that turns off all of the devices that are in use at that time. Finally, there is a HELP feature that comes to the rescue if something doesn't go on or off properly--it asks you some YES/NO questions and uses your answers to send signals that make things right (for example, if something momentarily blocked the infrared signal and one of your devices missed its cue).


So I didn't answer your question about the URC because the Harmony One eliminates that annoying macro problem.


----------



## mdavej

I don't have a URC, but in remotes that lack state tracking, I just add all the discrete off's for unused devices to the beginning of all my macros. I thought URC had variables and flags, so you could do your own state tracking anyway. Is that not correct?


In your case, the TV macro would turn on the TV and possibly the cable box and AVR, as well as turn off everything else (DVD, game console, etc.). The DVD macro would send discrete on's to the TV and DVD and possibly AVR, and send discrete off's to everything else (cable box, etc.).


If you don't want to do it that way, you could simply call your TVOFF macro at the beginning of every macro to save steps for your wife without having to do much re-programming.


If you have devices that lack discrete on/off, you simply use a boolean flag to keep track of the state. ON would check the flag, and if the flag is false, send power toggle, then set the flag, else do nothing. OFF would check the flag, and if the flag is true, send power toggle, then clear the flag, else do nothing.


----------



## goldberg96

Thank you for the response. I have another question: My DVR remains on all the time because I have scheduled programs to record (as I assume everyone else does too). So is there an easy way to tell the Harmony One not to turn this device off ever?


I am a computer system support person for a large company so I assume once I have everything in hand it won't be that hard to figure out. However, at the same time, I am impatient and want to figure things out before I even have the remote in hand.


Another question: My new TV (Sharp LC-80LE844U) and my new receiver (Onkyo TX-NR616) talk to each other. By that I mean when I turn on the TV it automatically send a signal to the receiver to come on and when I turn off my TV it automatically turns off the receiver. Will I have to disable those functions and let the Harmony do all of that instead?


Thanks again ........... Rob


----------



## goldberg96

@mdavej: Thanks for that response. I had not even thought about doing my own state tracking. I guess I'm not as good at this as I thought .


I will have to go back to the original manual and read it again thoroughly and see what features I haven't used to their fullest potential yet. I didn't even realize I could use variables that I set myself and check myself.


Man I just love the AVS forums ............ I learn so much here.


Rob


----------



## globalgreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23233217
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. I have another question: My DVR remains on all the time because I have scheduled programs to record (as I assume everyone else does too). So is there an easy way to tell the Harmony One not to turn this device off ever?



I doubt powering off your DVR prevents your programs from recording. At least with my DirecTV DVR...it records when it's "off".


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23233217
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. I have another question: My DVR remains on all the time because I have scheduled programs to record (as I assume everyone else does too). So is there an easy way to tell the Harmony One not to turn this device off ever?


Yes, very easy. In the device power setup pick "leave this device alone" or something to that effect. However, I've never seen a DVR that would not record in standby.


> Quote:
> Another question: My new TV (Sharp LC-80LE844U) and my new receiver (Onkyo TX-NR616) talk to each other. By that I mean when I turn on the TV it automatically send a signal to the receiver to come on and when I turn off my TV it automatically turns off the receiver. Will I have to disable those functions and let the Harmony do all of that instead?


Yes, you will have to disable that for harmony to work properly. And since your macros will be longer, you and your wife will have to get accustomed to aiming the remote long enough for the macros to finish.


Personally, I'd take the programming capabilities, quality and reliability of URC over harmony any day. So I wouldn't switch. But I also understand the desire for greater simplicity and change.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23233217
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. I have another question: My DVR remains on all the time because I have scheduled programs to record (as I assume everyone else does too). So is there an easy way to tell the Harmony One not to turn this device off ever?
> 
> 
> I am a computer system support person for a large company so I assume once I have everything in hand it won't be that hard to figure out. However, at the same time, I am impatient and want to figure things out before I even have the remote in hand.
> 
> 
> Another question: My new TV (Sharp LC-80LE844U) and my new receiver (Onkyo TX-NR616) talk to each other. By that I mean when I turn on the TV it automatically send a signal to the receiver to come on and when I turn off my TV it automatically turns off the receiver. Will I have to disable those functions and let the Harmony do all of that instead?
> 
> 
> Thanks again ........... Rob




In regards to the ONE, my wife loves it. I have a wonderful home theater and she can run it when I'm gone. No more repeated phone calls about this or that.


What DVR do you have? When mine is in stand by it still records my scheduled programs. I would assume yours would also.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23233244
> 
> 
> @mdavej: Thanks for that response. I had not even thought about doing my own state tracking. I guess I'm not as good at this as I thought .
> 
> 
> I will have to go back to the original manual and read it again thoroughly and see what features I haven't used to their fullest potential yet. I didn't even realize I could use variables that I set myself and check myself.
> 
> 
> Man I just love the AVS forums ............ I learn so much here.
> 
> 
> Rob


I'm no URC expert, so I don't know for sure about the variables, but everything I've read leads me to believe this functionality exists in the URC software. I've done my own state tracking in my JP1 remotes for years, and it works very well.


----------



## goldberg96

to all: I never thought about my DVR recording in standby mode. I have always just assumed I needed to leave it on. Fortunately it does not use much electricity because I've been operating it that way for about as long as DVR's have been out. Currently I have a Comcast DVR. It's a Motorola but I'm at work and don't recall exactly which model it is.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldberg96*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10650_50#post_23233217
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. I have another question: My DVR remains on all the time because I have scheduled programs to record (as I assume everyone else does too). So is there an easy way to tell the Harmony One not to turn this device off ever?



Are you sure the cable box actually has to be turned ON in order to record programs? Mine has the DVR and the hard drive always running, even when the cable box is set to OFF. No signal goes out of the box, but programs are recorded.


If your DVR is different than that, then yes, it's possible to customize the sequences so as to leave a device always ON. It's not that hard...


----------



## Tom Thomas

I know others have told you that you don't have to leave your DVR on for it to record, but you can tell the remote software to leave the box on at all times if you want to.

It's your choice. The ONE is pretty good at letting you do just about anything you want to do.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23235644
> 
> 
> I know others have told you that you don't have to leave your DVR on for it to record, but you can tell the remote software to leave the box on at all times if you want to.
> 
> It's your choice. The ONE is pretty good at letting you do just about anything you want to do.



True, but seems like waste of electricity to me.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migraine24-7*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23235849
> 
> 
> True, but seems like waste of electricity to me.



True, just making the point of how versatile the ONE is...


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10680#post_23235879
> 
> 
> True, just making the point of how versatile the ONE is...



That it is. I really hope Logitech finds a good buyer. I wish the the original owners would buy it back and make it the product line it used to be.


----------



## Zman10101

I'm pretty sure the answer is no, but is it possible to program an activity which includes a device that does not get turned on when the activity is started? I put a power toggle button for the A/C on page one of an activity for convenience - so I can easily turn on/off the A/C without having to go into Devices. However, I don't see a way to start the activity without automatically turning on the A/C.


----------



## mdavej

Yes it is very easy to do. I include my lighting system in all my activities although none of them turn on the lights. The key is to create the activity manually.


----------



## migraine24-7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10710#post_23236049
> 
> 
> Yes it is very easy to do. I include my lighting system in all my activities although none of them turn on the lights. The key is to create the activity manually.



I might pm you with a few questions when I reprogram my remote with the lights now added. If that's ok?


----------



## Zman10101

I must be missing something. I have manually added the activity but whenever I add the A/C it is automatically set to "on". Can you possibly be a little more specific? Thanks!


----------



## Tom Thomas

In the Harmony Remote Software, click the Device tab then chose the A/C. Check the Adjust Power settings selection then click next and you'll be offered several options for the power setting for the A/C.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zman10101*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10700_50#post_23236262
> 
> 
> I must be missing something. I have manually added the activity but whenever I add the A/C it is automatically set to "on". Can you possibly be a little more specific? Thanks!


Go into Device settings for the A/C unit, then Power settings, then change the setting to "There are no power buttons..." ("I want to leave this device on all the time" should also work).

 

My lighting controller power setting is configured this way:

 

      

The remote will then stop worrying about setting/tracking the device's power state but you will still be able to assign the command to an activity button as long as the device is added to the activity.

 

Alternatively (especially if power is the only A/C command you will be needing), you can just teach the A/C power command to an existing device (preferably one that is in all of your activities... typically the TV or AVR).


----------



## Zman10101

I found the answer on a Logitech forum. For the A/C I went into Devices> Settings> Adjust Power Settings>Next>Next and then selected "None" from the drop down menu. Now the A/C remains off when I start the activity.


----------



## Zman10101

Thanks, guys. I hadn't seen your replies when I last posted. And thanks for that great tip jcalabria, about teaching the command to a common device.


----------



## pappaduke

I have comcast(ugh!) with a Motorola DVR and I never leave it on and still records my programs. Also, I'm pretty sure the harmony software gives you the option to leave a device always on.


----------



## pappaduke

I haven't seen this thread this busy in quite a while. I guess when you put to rest one of the best remotes ever made (IMO) people have something to say.


----------



## goldberg96

Here's what I've determined from testing with my Comcast Motorola DVR today:


1. If you are not recording anything you can turn the box off and it will record shows that are scheduled to record in the future.

2. If you are already recording something when you try to turn the box off, it will not continue recording, at least mine won't. It gives me a choice of a) Continue recording and leave the box on, or b) Stop all current recording and turn the box off


Doesn't make the decision of how to program the remote (once I finally get it delivered later this week) very easy since the remote won't know if anything is currently being recorded or not.


Suggestions? Don't some of you run into this issue?


----------



## mdavej

That's how moto boxes work. But 2 isn't quite right. When you attempt to power off during a recording, it keeps recording while the prompt is active. The power off command actually does nothing in that case except show the prompt. Option B is what turns it off and stops your recordings.


Because moto lacks discrete on/off and has the behavior you described, I simply leave it on. This is very easy to program on harmony and most other universal remotes.


----------



## bernie33

I leave the DVR on all the time too. A couple of generations of DVR ago this was a topic that was discussed a lot and the recommendations were (almost) always to just leave the DVR on all the time. I don't recall all the reasons. One benefit of leaving it on is that if you turn the TV on and spot something interesting, the last 20 minutes of the show will be available for you to watch or save. Since the DVR is really on all the time anyway, and the disk is always spinning there is very, very little difference in power drain as far as I can tell.


----------



## DeadEd

I leave mine on all the time too. I have 3 DVRs and just run into too many issues turning them on and off.


----------



## johnboy813

I have a Time Warner Moto DVR and if I power off my system while it is recording something that show will continue to record to completion and the DVR stays on. So before I start my next activity I just use the Help function to turn the DVR off otherwise it will toggle to off when the activity starts.


----------



## rehaz1

With my DirecTV DVR if the DVR is recording a program, and I am watching Live TV, and I press the Off button on my Harmony remote, all of the devices will turn off including the DirecTV DVR, but it will continue recording until the program is finished.


----------



## mdavej

Yep. DirecTV is very macro friendly. Unlike cable DVR's, they also have discrete on/off and up to 8 addresses.


----------



## goldberg96

Hey everyone. I finally have my Harmony One and have been programming it today. I have a question:


My Sharp TV and my Onkyo receiver talk to each other (I guess through CEC). So when I turn on the TV, the receiver automatically gets turned on and vice versa. I guess the Harmony One would prefer that I turn off that feature so that the remote can control turning the receiver on and off. But if I turn that feature off on my Onkyo TX-NR616, I lost the Audio Return Channel (ARC) feature which I use when accessing Netflix through the TV interface.


Should I just set the receiver to "Always On" to the Harmony leaves it alone with regards to power and let the TV handle that? If I do, will the Harmony still know how to set parameters on the receiver (i.e. which input)? Will the timings still be correct since the receiver won't actually be on until the TV turns it on? If the timings are not correct, can they be adjusted? Can I build in waits into the Harmony Activities?


Thanks much ...................... Rob


----------



## BPlayer

Your choices:


1. Set the receiver to always on. For any Activities that do use the AVR but not the TV, add Discrete Power On and Power Off commands to turn on and turn off steps, e.g., listening to internet, FM, or a CD.

2. Only enable CEC when you need to use Netflix

3. Purchase an inexpensive BluRay player that has Netflix capabilities as an alternative to the TV.


----------



## jcalabria


One more option:  Connect the digital audio out of the TV to the AVR in lieu of the ARC connection.


----------



## 120inna55

This just showed up in my inbox today: Harmony One Refurb 94.99 & Free Shipping . I bit. Mine is working fine. I've been using it heavily since I bought it February 2008. I must have a mutant battery, too, because I only have to charge it every 2 weeks and have yet to see any swelling. I'd sure miss it if it broke. I assume (hope) the refurb isn't a "killed" remote. I've ordered from 1saleaday.com several times though and have always been happy with them.


----------



## balboa dave

Thanks for the heads up. My current One is working pretty good except the motion sensor is a little sticky. So since it's now discontinued, and I'm not too thrilled with the replacement model, this is a great deal for a spare. I do share your concern about the "kill", so we'll see.


----------



## Duck05

So, I have three Harmony remotes and "support" about 5 more people that have Ones. Recently, one of my "users" had his One stopped charging so he encountered a swollen battery condition.


Not wanting to bother me, he contacted Logitech directly and even though his remote was out of warranty, they sent him a "free" Touch to replace it.


Here is where the fun starts. Seems now that Logitech ( and I am sorry if you all know this) expects you to convert to web support model and not the thick client. They totally screwed up his account using his email as the ID and mislabeled the remote type as it depicts a One so the new Touch he got is not valid.


I attempted to log on to his account but it wanted me to install software and I was worried it would write over the 7.7 code that I use. When I logged in via the web page using one of my 3 accounts it wanted to "convert" me away from 7.7 interface to the new support model which I canceled out of ....


It is bad enough that they discontinued the One with the crappy Touch, but now they are forcing us off of the 7.7 client too?????


----------



## StuJac

Now we all know; you must get the bad battery out (butter knife) and replace it. No more sending it back to Harmony as you'll get stuck with the above situation. If I hadn't just done this I'd order a replacement battery.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10700_50#post_23270867
> 
> 
> So, I have three Harmony remotes and "support" about 5 more people that have Ones. Recently, one of my "users" had his One stopped charging so he encountered a swollen battery condition.
> 
> 
> Not wanting to bother me, he contacted Logitech directly and even though his remote was out of warranty, they sent him a "free" Touch to replace it.
> 
> 
> Here is where the fun starts. Seems now that Logitech ( and I am sorry if you all know this) expects you to convert to web support model and not the thick client. They totally screwed up his account using his email as the ID and mislabeled the remote type as it depicts a One so the new Touch he got is not valid.
> 
> 
> I attempted to log on to his account but it wanted me to install software and I was worried it would write over the 7.7 code that I use. When I logged in via the web page using one of my 3 accounts it wanted to "convert" me away from 7.7 interface to the new support model which I canceled out of ....
> 
> 
> It is bad enough that they discontinued the One with the crappy Touch, but now they are forcing us off of the 7.7 client too?????



Good to know. If I need a battery it's off to Batteries+ or Radio Shack, NOT Logitech. I love my One and the control I have on the 7.7 software.


----------



## NickTheGreat

A lot of us have purchased batteries off Amazon.


----------



## Duck05

Yes, and as long as you got the 950 and not a 930 you are okay...


I found this site and have used them for me and others for replacements...

http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li-ion-battery-for-logitech-harmony-one-remote.html


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10720_40#post_23274647
> 
> 
> A lot of us have purchased batteries off Amazon.


Just got one last week.







And it turned out to be a 950, but nothing in the online description indicated that.


----------



## rehaz1

The White Logitech batteries are the 930, the Blue Stripe Logitech batteries are the 950, which have the swelling problem.


----------



## grantb3

Has anyone heard how we are to program our h1's now that Logitech have announced that they are dumping the brand?


----------



## BPlayer

Nothing has changed. You can still access the web site to perform updates.


----------



## Jermaine Davis

I have a question for some of you with smart tv's. I have a harmony one and I'm wondering how in the world I'm gonna get the smart hub working on my remote properly. What I'm doing now is when I hit the smart hub, I have to change to the receiver and put the receiver input to tv and switch the remote over to the tv so I can move the cursor and select apps. What I'd like to happen is when I press the smart hub button, the receiver automatically switches the receiver to input tv and switch the remotes control to the tv device so I can move the cursor. At this point though, I'd take anything that's better than how I'm doing it now.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jermaine Davis*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10700_50#post_23309236
> 
> 
> I have a question for some of you with smart tv's. I have a harmony one and I'm wondering how in the world I'm gonna get the smart hub working on my remote properly. What I'm doing now is when I hit the smart hub, I have to change to the receiver and put the receiver input to tv and switch the remote over to the tv so I can move the cursor and select apps. What I'd like to happen is when I press the smart hub button, the receiver automatically switches the receiver to input tv and switch the remotes control to the tv device so I can move the cursor. At this point though, I'd take anything that's better than how I'm doing it now.


Rather than just hitting the SmartHub button in the middle of an activity, you need to make the SmartHub a separate activity of it's own.


----------



## goldberg96

Hey folks. I am a pretty new Harmony One user. I have almost everything set up correctly for my system. I have one issue that I'm not quite sure how to resolve. I want to access Netflix through my Sony Bluray player. There is an actual Netflix button on the remote. I programmed the activity but the problem I have is that the Netflix button command is being sent before the Sony is fully up and ready to accept commands. In other words, from power up to being able to accept commands takes longer than is being accounted for. How do I set a parameter so that the Harmony waits longer after powering up the Sony before issuing the Netflix command? It takes about 10 seconds or so for the Sony to be ready to accept commands. Maybe even 15.


Thanks all ....................... Rob


----------



## LastButNotLeast


Remote Software -> devices -> (select BDP) -> settings -> Adjust the delays (speed settings) -> increase Power On Delay until it works (note that it's in ms).

 

Or just leave it on all the time.


----------



## tekkumala

Hi folks

New to the forum so please excuse this question if it was asked before. I am trying to teach a power on command to harmony one. The devise is Digital projection Titan projector. It has the power on button which needs to be pressed for 3 seconds for the projector to be on. Harmony says it learned the code but when I press the power on button nothing happens. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom Thomas

Did you use "learn raw" when learning the code?


----------



## LastButNotLeast


The Harmony is unable to send a signal for 3 seconds, no matter how long you hold the button. Your best bet may be to create a macro that consists of several power-on signals and hope that they're close enough together for your pj to recognize it.

Does that pj have a thread here? Maybe someone there can help.


----------



## mdavej

Support should be able to make a 3 sec duration power command for you. You can also try Custom - Raw on the learning page. That may get you close.


----------



## tekkumala

How do I "learn raw" with the remote?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekkumala*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10740#post_23368991
> 
> 
> How do I "learn raw" with the remote?


Click Custom, then click Raw on the learning page. In my experience that might get you a little north of 2 seconds, not sure if 3 is possible. If you use Myharmony instead of the standalone software, then I have no idea.


----------



## Jerrym303

If folks are looking for a new unit, there are a couple of sellers on ebay with at least rational prices. Then, there is the guy who want $600.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-Harmony-ONE-Universal-Remote-Control-Touch-Screen-Controls-15-Devices-/221195041428?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item3380407a94 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-Harmony-One-15-Device-Programable-Remote-Brand-New-/251273099300?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item3a810b3824 


But, he does say it is the best deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-Harmony-One-LCD-Touch-Screen-Universal-Remote-Control-with-Learning-/271176429245?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item3f235feebd


----------



## jcalabria


Meritline had factory refurbs as recently as two weeks ago for $99 (I bought one and it was indistinguishable from new).


----------



## globalgreg

Geez, I bought two back in June for $50 from Best Buy. Maybe I should sell the one I have sitting in my closet new in box.


----------



## DeadEd

LMAO!! $600?!?!


----------



## nfraso

Any hope for screen replacement these days? I'd almost rather keep the screen this way than "upgrade" to a Touch.


----------



## mdavej

Don't think so unless you get another remote or screen from eBay and DIY.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10740#post_23379790
> 
> 
> Any hope for screen replacement these days? I'd almost rather keep the screen this way than "upgrade" to a Touch.




You might check out the info in the Harmony Ultimate forum - in particular the reference to planned firmware upgrades to the Touch. I have no specific experience but there is a lot of support for the Ultimate, and the firmware update to the Touch sounds as if it would address many of the shortcomings that have been noted to date.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10740#post_23380622
> 
> 
> You might check out the info in the Harmony Ultimate forum - in particular the reference to planned firmware upgrades to the Touch. I have no specific experience but there is a lot of support for the Ultimate, and the firmware update to the Touch sounds as if it would address many of the shortcomings that have been noted to date.



Firmware update won't give you a button layout that actually makes sense like it does on the One. 99% of the time the remote is in my hand and I'm not starting an activity or changing volume/channel it's for jump back or skip forward on the DVR.


The only thing I think that could replicate the ease of use (picking up the remote and using it without looking at it) is gestures maybe?


----------



## mdavej

Also long press. In your case I'd make a short press skip and a long press ffwd/rew. Although I have to say I don't want a remote with so few buttons either.


----------



## pappaduke

The beauty of the One is the fact that it has hard buttons, not just a touch screen. Ease of operation in the dark without having to look at the remote is a +1.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10750_50#post_23383252
> 
> 
> The beauty of the One is the fact that it has hard buttons, not just a touch screen. Ease of operation in the dark without having to look at the remote is a +1.



Agreed. If I wanted a touch screen I would get the 1100 or use apps.


----------



## StuJac

I don't think there is a comparison at all; the One is so far better than this new unit. What were they thinking? It's not just dark conditions that make the hard keys valuable; in broad daylight I can operate just about every function of both tivo's just using the hard keys and memory.


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ Agreed! The ONE has been the best remote I've owned. Like the ease, convience of hard buttons and one hand operation - can't do that with a tablet.


----------



## megdagooch

I just found this thread while doing other research for my theater build. I told my boyfriend "hey they have a harmony one thread!" He says why is that remote better than the 890 we were going to use? The 890 has rf and the one dosent. Can some one tell me which is a better remote for controlling all our devises? Then I think I will have to start looking into just how to go about doing that







thank you

Edit: boyfriend is telling me we won't have the components in the room, so that is the difference? He said we would need an IR repeater? please help me


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10740#post_23385719
> 
> 
> I just found this thread while doing other research for my theater build. I told my boyfriend "hey they have a harmony one thread!" He says why is that remote better than the 890 we were going to use? The 890 has rf and the one dosent. Can some one tell me which is a better remote for controlling all our devises? Then I think I will have to start looking into just how to go about doing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> Edit: boyfriend is telling me we won't have the components in the room, so that is the difference? He said we would need an IR repeater? please help me


The 890 is the better remote since it has RF, but it's also quite old and has be discontinued for a few years now. If you take away that fact and the RF, then it's pretty much the same as the One (which is also discontinued by the way). The Harmony Ultimate is the latest and greatest RF harmony remote (sounds like you need RF). You should really be considering that for a new build, if you can tolerate the button layout.


----------



## megdagooch

We have both the one and the 890. Do we really need to buy another just because they are discontinued? What does them being discontinued mean to my using them? Thank you!


----------



## StuJac

I think we'll all be fine as long as they maintain the software and we get spare batteries. If they abandon the software we've got problems going forward with the One. I don't know anything about your other remote.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10740#post_23385890
> 
> 
> We have both the one and the 890. Do we really need to buy another just because they are discontinued? What does them being discontinued mean to my using them? Thank you!


Since you already have a One and an 890, why exactly are you asking for advice? You already know the capabilities of both and probably have a preference for one or the other.


Of course, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. No need to buy anything different. I thought you we're starting from scratch. So if you like those models, by all means, get more of them, if you can still find them.


Just be aware that with a discontinued model, if you ever have a warranty issue, Logitech is going to replace it with a newer model anyway. They don't have any One's or 890's left.


I personally hate most of the newer harmony models. I have several older harmony models in my closet as spares which will hopefully cover me for years to come. But if I were starting fresh and needed RF, I'd hold my nose and get an Ultimate.


----------



## megdagooch

I have both but only use them to turn on my tv and change channels and volume. Yep, that's it.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23386381
> 
> 
> I have both but only use them to turn on my tv and change channels and volume. Yep, that's it.


Wow. You spent about $500 more than you needed to. I can do that with the remote that came with my tv/cable box for free. I say sell those on ebay and spend the money on something else.


----------



## megdagooch

They were gifts. And now that I have the equipment to make use of them, should I really sell them? We just got a big flat panel last year, along with the harmony one. We got a surround sound then also but never got around to installing It. Now in addition to that we have the theater surround sound equipment and lights. I'm thinking ill need those remotes now, no?


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10700_100#post_23386732
> 
> 
> They were gifts. And now that I have the equipment to make use of them, should I really sell them? We just got a big flat panel last year, along with the harmony one. We got a surround sound then also but never got around to installing It. Now in addition to that we have the theater surround sound equipment and lights. I'm thinking ill need those remotes now, no?



No, you shouldn't sell them. They're pretty much idiot-proof, you don't have to be tech savvy to get them to control all your stuff. It's one of the most satisfying consumer electronics purchases I've ever made. Also, there's plenty of people here that don't mind giving step by step help along the way.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23386732
> 
> 
> They were gifts. And now that I have the equipment to make use of them, should I really sell them? We just got a big flat panel last year, along with the harmony one. We got a surround sound then also but never got around to installing It. Now in addition to that we have the theater surround sound equipment and lights. I'm thinking ill need those remotes now, no?


You keep moving the goal posts on me.


You: Should I get an 890 or a One?

Me: Neither


You: I already have both?

Me: Ok, keep them


You: But I barely use them.

Me: Ok, sell them


You: ... but I might start using them.

Me: We're back where we started.


So, knowing what I know now, when you move all your equipment to another room, program your 890 to control it. If you want to use the One elsewhere, go for it, but realize it can't control anything out of sight.


----------



## megdagooch

I tried to avoid lots of complicated details. I saw this thread about the One and how people love it and seem to prefer it and was just wondering which remote i had was best for theater application. (Never asked which I should buy) How I ended up with them and how they were used until now didn't seem important in a "which is best" question.

Now that I know to start with the 890 ill do some research. And watch out because ill be back. With more questions I am sure









Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23386970
> 
> 
> I tried to avoid lots of complicated details.



In you effort to avoid 'complicated' details, you left out all the details necessary for anyone to really help you. When you come back, PLEASE include all relevant details.


----------



## megdagooch

Nahhhhhh I just wanted to know which was a better remote. I have plenty of complicated details ill save for my " now what do I do with my 890 post!?!?"


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23406290
> 
> 
> Nahhhhhh I just wanted to know which was a better remote. I have plenty of complicated details ill save for my " now what do I do with my 890 post!?!?"


Well, to settle this once and for all, the 890 is far better than the One in nearly every respect (looks aside). The only problem is they haven't been made or sold for years. Consider yourself lucky to have one.


----------



## Geezer

Is there a way to adjust the time display without syncing with computer? Mine is way off.


----------



## DeadEd

Yes


----------



## pappaduke

Okay, I'll bite. How do you change the time without syncing?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23418060
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll bite. How do you change the time without syncing?


Press the hard "Activities" button until you see "Options" on the LCD. Touch "Options", then, "Date and Time".


----------



## Geezer

As deaded's answer was not forthcoming, I googled the answer. Problem for me was the options button was not showing on the current screen.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10700_100#post_23418486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23418060
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll bite. How do you change the time without syncing?
> 
> 
> 
> Press the hard "Activities" button until you see "Options" on the LCD. Touch "Options", then, "Date and Time".
Click to expand...


You rock! That has been driving mr crazy forever!


----------



## Latinoheat

Damn it, just broke my second Harmony one remote







First one I dropped it, killed the screen , last year got another one and today I stepped on it! Killed the screen again. I felt asleep in the couch with my son and had put it on the floor , later when I tried waking him up I took a step back and stepped on it. I don't know if I should get another one or try the new harmony touch screen? I really loved this remote.


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23421790
> 
> 
> Damn it, just broke my second Harmony one remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one I dropped it, killed the screen , last year got another one and today I stepped on it! Killed the screen again. I felt asleep in the couch with my son and had put it on the floor , later when I tried waking him up I took a step back and stepped on it. I don't know if I should get another one or try the new harmony touch screen? I really loved this remote.



Your choice may be forced on you - the One is becoming like the proverbial hen's teeth


----------



## pappaduke

Thanks 120inna55. Now I'm trying to figure out why I did not know that. I've gotta spend more time learning how to use my toys.


----------



## Dominic26

This may sound crazy, but here goes. I just got a One for my wife. While trying to start setting it up, the Harmony 7.7.0 software is saying I have to create a separate account for the new One. Is that true (CRAZY)? I thought you could have multiple remotes under a single account (user ID).


----------



## cavchameleon

Nope, not crazy. You need a separate acct per remote. We have 3 of these, all on different accts.


----------



## Dominic26

Thanks Ray.


Now before I pull my hair out (my head is shaved)!! Which menu is Roku under for devices? Last device I need. Everything setup in minutes. All I know is, it in a spot that makes no sense, and my eyes are bugging out trying every option!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10750_50#post_23423241
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray.
> 
> 
> Now before I pull my hair out (my head is shaved)!! Which menu is Roku under for devices? Last device I need. Everything setup in minutes. All I know is, it in a spot that makes no sense, and my eyes are bugging out trying every option!


I entered mine (Roku 2 XS) as "Music Player/Digital Music Server" but it automatically converted it to "DVD/Digital Music Server"... those are the only two categories I found the Roku brand under.  In any case, it had the model and it was populated with correct commands.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10750_50#post_23423339
> 
> 
> I entered mine (Roku 2 XS) as "Music Player/Digital Music Server" but it automatically converted it to "DVD/Digital Music Server"... those are the only two categories I found the Roku brand under.  In any case, it had the model and it was populated with correct commands.



I eventually found it under CD player. It worked there too. Thanks.


----------



## cavchameleon

Looks like Dominic answered your questions.


As for multiple remotes, I use the same account name with the added room for new accounts (i.e.: Media Room is: CavchameleonMedia, Bedroom is CavchameloenBedroom, etc.), all with the same pass so it makes it easy and organized. In the long run, very easy to set up this way and keep each room separate. I also put lables on the bottom of each remote in case they get moved.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23424966
> 
> 
> Looks like Dominic answered your questions.
> 
> 
> As for multiple remotes, I use the same account name with the added room for new accounts (i.e.: Media Room is: CavchameleonMedia, Bedroom is CavchameloenBedroom, etc.), all with the same pass so it makes it easy and organized. In the long run, very easy to set up this way and keep each room separate. I also put lables on the bottom of each remote in case they get moved.



I like that naming idea. Much simpler.


I have heard people complain of nightmares to program this remote. It was fairly simple. Most of my time was spent "tweaking" it to our desires. As we used it, I wrote down what I would like it to do in this particular setup then came back and did the tweaking in 2 sittings. My only "problem" was finding the Roku. I remember calling customer service for that last year. Even the CSR had a problem finding it.


BTW, this was a refurb I got last week for $129 at Rakuten (used to be Buy.com). So far so good. Came with the new White battery #930. My first One was programmed by the dealer I bought it from. I did tweak that remote too.


----------



## globalgreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23425754
> 
> 
> BTW, this was a refurb I got last week for $129 at Rakuten (used to be Buy.com).



I hope you used a virtual credit card number. A LOT of fraud happening to customers who have purchased from Rakuten recently.


----------



## cavchameleon

I've never heard of Rakuten. Good to note...


I was lucky that I purchased my Logitech Remotes from Costco (Three Ones for only $99 each and a 700 a couple years ago for only $59). I should have purchased more from Costco before the Logitech announcement - they had a huge stock. Live and learn...


----------



## pbarach

^^

FYI, Rakuten used to be called BUY.COM


----------



## jcalabria


I got an indistinguishable-from-new refurb One from Meritline just a couple of weeks ago for $99.  They typically have lots of Logitech stuff... besides the more common mouse and keyboard products, Ones (typically $99), 900s (typically $129) & 650s (typically $59) regularly make appearances (typically with coupon code specials that are posted right in their ads). It's worthwhile to keep an eye out on them if you are still looking for one of those models... and remember to use the coupon codes. 

 

At the moment, they only have the 900 in stock at $169 (no current coupon special).

 

BTW... I have purchased two Ones,three 650s and a bunch of mouse/kbd stuff from Meritline and have never had any issues with company or the products.  They do not explicitly state that they are refurbished by Logitech, but they come packaged exactly the same way as refurbs I have purchased directly from Logitech, so I assume that they are Logitech refurbished.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *globalgreg*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23426117
> 
> 
> I hope you used a virtual credit card number. A LOT of fraud happening to customers who have purchased from Rakuten recently.



Rakuten used to be Buy.com. I already have an Identity/Fraud protection subscription. Like Amazon, it has different sites for different countries. That may account for the fraud. I'll be on the lookout.


The remote is a refurb (indistinguishable-from-new). It came with the remote, newer "white" battery, cradle & adapter and the USB cable. Accessories are exactly the same as the one I bought through my A/V guy last year, especially the USB cable. To me that was the most important thing. Many times resellers will package cheap cables and/or accessories. That is usually the first clue that it may not be as goo a deal as it looked. There is not a scratch on anything, all was clean, and performance so far is as expected. So far I am happy.


----------



## globalgreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10770#post_23430457
> 
> 
> Rakuten used to be Buy.com. I already have an Identity/Fraud protection subscription. Like Amazon, it has different sites for different countries. That may account for the fraud. I'll be on the lookout.



Hopefully you aren't one of the many shoppers who will have their credit cards compromised. So far there are 269 people on slickdeals.net who have had their card number stolen after shopping there. http://slickdeals.net/f/6018544-Rakuten-Buy-com-Customers-Getting-Fraudulent-Credit-Card-Charges


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *globalgreg*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23430750
> 
> 
> Hopefully you aren't one of the many shoppers who will have their credit cards compromised. So far there are 269 people on slickdeals.net who have had their card number stolen after shopping there. http://slickdeals.net/f/6018544-Rakuten-Buy-com-Customers-Getting-Fraudulent-Credit-Card-Charges



If any credit is attempted, I should get a call from the service. Although, now I am considering calling my CC and putting restrictions on the account. Thanks. Anyway the H One is working out great.


----------



## Dominic26

I just checked my CC. It looks like I used PayPal to make the purchase. Would that be considered a virtual CC?


----------



## globalgreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23432454
> 
> 
> I just checked my CC. It looks like I used PayPal to make the purchase. Would that be considered a virtual CC?



Those that used PayPal weren't affected. Looks like you're good.


----------



## Jaa-Yoo

Does anyone know of a way to have the remote simply turn on a device in an activity but not do anything else for that particular device? Currently the software insists on having the device do something else after being powered up.

I have a panasonic htib that doesnt have discrete codes for changing to each input and its slow at changing as well. Ive decided to just run everything through the same input for now, but the remote wants to go to an input whenever i power it up. So every time i start the activity, the htib jumps to the next input and i have to manually scroll through all the way back to the one i want. *sigh* Its a poorly designed htib.

Anyway, sorry if this has been asked already. I tried searching and came up with nothing.

Thanks


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaa-Yoo*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23450426
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to have the remote simply turn on a device in an activity but not do anything else for that particular device? Currently the software insists on having the device do something else after being powered up.
> 
> I have a panasonic htib that doesnt have discrete codes for changing to each input and its slow at changing as well. Ive decided to just run everything through the same input for now, but the remote wants to go to an input whenever i power it up. So every time i start the activity, the htib jumps to the next input and i have to manually scroll through all the way back to the one i want. *sigh* Its a poorly designed htib.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if this has been asked already. I tried searching and came up with nothing.
> 
> Thanks



Can't you just press devices- choose your device- turn on? That would just turn on the device and nothing else.


----------



## Sgooter

Jaa-Yoo,

Does your Panasonic remote control your HTIB in a manner that suits you, especially the power on function? If yes, then perhaps you need to "learn" the power on/off command from the Panasonic remote to the H1 for your HTIB. Go into the devices page on the Logitech Harmony website for the HTIB, then select Learn IR.


----------



## Jaa-Yoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23454004
> 
> 
> Can't you just press devices- choose your device- turn on? That would just turn on the device and nothing else.



Yes, i can, but i was hoping it could be done in an activity so that i can get everything on in one button press. I guess it cant be done.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23454318
> 
> 
> Jaa-Yoo,
> 
> Does your Panasonic remote control your HTIB in a manner that suits you, especially the power on function? If yes, then perhaps you need to "learn" the power on/off command from the Panasonic remote to the H1 for your HTIB. Go into the devices page on the Logitech Harmony website for the HTIB, then select Learn IR.



It powers on and off just fine, the issue im having is that the logitech activity setup insists on having the htib switch to an input after powering up. I dont want it to switch to any input.


----------



## mdavej

Try setting up the activity manually and see if you have the option to skip the input step.


----------



## Jaa-Yoo

Nope, no luck there. Its all good, i'll just turn the htib on separately for now...until i can replace it.


----------



## Iain-

My Harmony One is 3-4 years old. I don't abuse the battery by leaving it on charger constantly; just recharge it when needed.


How long should the rechargeable battery last?


----------



## NickTheGreat

I would think it'd last until it lasts. Meaning if it starts having less capacity or something.


There's two different camps on the charging thing. I personally charge it when it needs it. Others do like you.


One thing to be wary of is that some of us have had the batteries swell. Take it out and set in on a hard flat surface, like a table. It should NOT spin like a top. If it does, it is starting to swell. And I'd recommend to replace it before it won't come out. Hopefully you're not at that point already


----------



## BPlayer

Batteries with the blue stripe are the ones prone to swelling. No reported problems with completely white ones.


I agree that when the time between charging is reduced significantly it would be time to look for a replacement. Mine lasts three maybe four days before needing to be recharged. Has been like this for the last 3.5 years.


----------



## 120inna55

I'm on the same battery that came with my Harmony One February 15, 2008 (>5 years old). It gets heavy use, controlling 8 components. The battery has the blue sticker on it. Battery is not swollen. I only charge it when needed which is every 2 weeks, almost to the day.


The remote, overall, has proven to be a rock-solid piece of craftsmanship. The only sign of age is that the wake-up sensor is not as sensitive as it used to be, but we've gotten into the habit of either pressing the activity button or just swiping the LCD (like you would wake a smart phone) when we pick it up.


----------



## larkowski1

I just bought mine last april (2012) so its only about 14 months old. Mine has a white battery. I have kids and my wife is a stay-at-home mom, so people are using all day at times, but it needs to be charged every 2-3 days. No change in 14 months.


----------



## Iain-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iain-*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23465276
> 
> 
> My Harmony One is 3-4 years old. I don't abuse the battery by leaving it on charger constantly; just recharge it when needed.
> 
> 
> How long should the rechargeable battery last?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23465645
> 
> 
> I would think it'd last until it lasts. Meaning if it starts having less capacity or something.
> 
> 
> There's two different camps on the charging thing. I personally charge it when it needs it. Others do like you.
> 
> 
> One thing to be wary of is that some of us have had the batteries swell. Take it out and set in on a hard flat surface, like a table. It should NOT spin like a top. If it does, it is starting to swell. And I'd recommend to replace it before it won't come out. Hopefully you're not at that point already



Actually, I believe my first paragraph indicates I only recharge when needed.


This battery swelling is scary. Never heard of it until today, but I plan to order new one to have in my possession when checking existing battery.


Logitech have them, but so do Amazon at one-third the price. Funnily, some of the Amazon reviews indicate the H1 batteries are fake. What's up with that?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iain-*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23467178
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe my first paragraph indicates I only recharge when needed.
> 
> 
> This battery swelling is scary. Never heard of it until today, but I plan to order new one to have in my possession when checking existing battery.
> 
> 
> Logitech have them, but so do Amazon at one-third the price. Funnily, some of the Amazon reviews indicate the H1 batteries are fake. What's up with that?


Harmony used to replace the one if it had a swollen battery free of charge if you sent them a photo showing the swollen battery. I had mine replaced a year or so ago. The battery was so swollen I could not get it out . I hear now that if you need a replacement you will get a touch since the one's are no longer being made. Not necessarily an even exchange according to some, including myself.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iain-*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23467178
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe my first paragraph indicates I only recharge when needed.
> 
> 
> This battery swelling is scary. Never heard of it until today, but I plan to order new one to have in my possession when checking existing battery.
> 
> 
> Logitech have them, but so do Amazon at one-third the price. Funnily, some of the Amazon reviews indicate the H1 batteries are fake. What's up with that?



My apologies. I read "leaving it on charger constantly" but didn't read correctly.










I bought this one off Amazon in 2011. I remember the fuss about the fakes, and I honestly can't remember for sure if mine was a genuine Logitech one. I am the type of guy that would be upset with a fake, but I might have ordered it knowing so. It seems to be working fine, though.


----------



## rightintel

Can't you just get one at those battery specialty shops?


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23470781
> 
> 
> Can't you just get one at those battery specialty shops?


No, the Harmony batteries have special circuity built into them, just because the look the same and have the same power requirements doesn't mean that they will work in your remote correctly, some have caused fatal errors in the remote


----------



## DeadEd

Oh no! I didn't know that. So when our batteries die we are screwed?


----------



## StuJac

I guess at some point they will all be gone. Rush to your local Big River store and splurge for a replacement battery or two and you'll buy yourself another 5 years.


----------



## Iain-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23481253
> 
> 
> I guess at some point they will all be gone. Rush to your local Big River store and splurge for a replacement battery or two and you'll buy yourself another 5 years.



Reckon that begs the question, if you purchase two batteries, is there a maximum unused storage period for the second one?


----------



## tripleM

So I've moved to a new house where the AVR/BD/TV are all H1 capable & are within 5 feet of the hidden Tivo under a bench nearby.


What can I use to get my hidden TiVo back in the game?


I love the H1 & no battery weakness yet so I' rather get more years of use out of it before trading for something newer & more costly.


Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## StuJac

Search for an ir-extender. I use one and it works well.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23482249
> 
> 
> Search for an ir-extender. I use one and it works well.



Any particular one?

Is yours with TiVo?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23482294
> 
> 
> Any particular one?
> 
> Is yours with TiVo?



Here you go. It's not my exact model but it will work just fine. I have one on each of my Tivo's.

http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-BlastIR-SW-29311-Infrared-Receiver/dp/B004FJV8EE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372619405&sr=8-1&keywords=ir+extender


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23482345
> 
> 
> Here you go. It's not my exact model but it will work just fine. I have one on each of my Tivo's.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-BlastIR-SW-29311-Infrared-Receiver/dp/B004FJV8EE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372619405&sr=8-1&keywords=ir+extender



Thanks - Just wanted to confirm that TiVo fans didn't thumbs down any one in particular.


----------



## tripleM

I lost my laptop during our recent move that had the Harmony setup software on it.


So now my H1 needs to be tweaked for the new house (different cable system, new TV etc.) - how do I go about this without resetting the H1 back to stock & redoing everything?


----------



## osu fan

Download the Harmony software off their website onto your new computer. All your remote settings will be there.


----------



## BPlayer

Or use the members.harmonyremote.com site. In either situation the remote can be connected to recover the password in case you have forgotten it.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23485998
> 
> 
> Or use the members.harmonyremote.com site. In either situation the remote can be connected to recover the password in case you have forgotten it.



Hmmm, I've never seen that site - @ least when using the H1.


It actually looks like a webnized version of the desktop software.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23486073
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I've never seen that site - @ least when using the H1.
> 
> 
> It actually looks like a webnized version of the desktop software.



I haven't tried that site, but some people have complained that the desktop software has much more functionality, which makes it unfortunate that apparently some of the models introduced after the H1 will not use the desktop software.


----------



## mdavej

The members site has identical functionality to the desktop software. It's myharmony that's crippled.


----------



## pbarach

^^Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23476044
> 
> 
> No, the Harmony batteries have special circuity built into them, just because the look the same and have the same power requirements doesn't mean that they will work in your remote correctly, some have caused fatal errors in the remote



Do you have any evidence of this that you can link to? Looking thorough this thread - plenty of older Logitech provided batteries = swollen, several Amazon purchased batteries with no problems. My current 'original' H1 has a third party battery in it (from when my original one swelled and jammed so tight I had to work it out with a thin knife and pliers) and has never had a single issue with that battery (from batterybob.com).


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23489365
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence of this that you can link to? Looking thorough this thread - plenty of older Logitech provided batteries = swollen, several Amazon purchased batteries with no problems. My current 'original' H1 has a third party battery in it (from when my original one swelled and jammed so tight I had to work it out with a thin knife and pliers) and has never had a single issue with that battery (from batterybob.com).



I just looked @ my 4 year old H1's battery compartment & see that my battery IS swollen.


I didn't know what you guys meant before but now I see it bulging! Arghhh.

Mine is building at the top mound shape like.


How were you able to extract it?


----------



## StuJac

Slip a butter knife or other like shaped device and pry it out gently. Go to big river and get a replacement battery. I can't believe you haven't had the battery out in 4 years? How do you clean your remote? The only safe way I know to clean it is to remove the battery and spray screen cleaner all over the remote, wipe dry and replace battery.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23497998
> 
> 
> Slip a butter knife or other like shaped device and pry it out gently. Go to big river and get a replacement battery. I can't believe you haven't had the battery out in 4 years? How do you clean your remote? The only safe way I know to clean it is to remove the battery and spray screen cleaner all over the remote, wipe dry and replace battery.



Do you slip the knife under or over the battery to pry it out?


I usually just wipe it with a microfiber towel.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23498089
> 
> 
> Do you slip the knife under or over the battery to pry it out?
> 
> 
> I usually just wipe it with a microfiber towel.



Not sure as I've never had to do it. I've been following this thread forever and have seen it discussed dozens of times. I would definitely try starting from the top and pressing down and hopefully out.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23498221
> 
> 
> Not sure as I've never had to do it. I've been following this thread forever and have seen it discussed dozens of times. I would definitely try starting from the top and pressing down and hopefully out.



Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## tripleM

Dusting off the H1 for the first time in a year for the new house has introduced all sorts of issues that requires retraining for me such as:


Have a TiVo Premier 4 hidden but all other components out in the open.

Bought a Sewel IT blaster & it works well with TiVo remote.


Now I want to use my good ole H1 to corral everything up.


How would I do this now that the IR blaster is part of the equation?

Conceptually I can't get my head around how I can control the blaster with the H1 to get the hidden TiVo into the mix.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23498089
> 
> 
> Do you slip the knife under or over the battery to pry it out?
> 
> 
> I usually just wipe it with a microfiber towel.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23497998
> 
> 
> Slip a butter knife or other like shaped device and pry it out gently. Go to big river and get a replacement battery. I can't believe you haven't had the battery out in 4 years? How do you clean your remote? The only safe way I know to clean it is to remove the battery and spray screen cleaner all over the remote, wipe dry and replace battery.



What I had to do was as follows:

Try to take the battery out normally, you will find it doesn't move away from the remote far enough to clear the lip and slide out. Holding the remote face down, pull the battery upwards as far as possible and slip a thin knife or piece of metal (be careful not to cut the battery or the remote) between the the battery and the inside middle of the remote. Use the knife to pry the battery upwards until it clears the plastic lip and if it is really wedged in there (like mine was) use a pair of needle nosed pliers to grab the left and right sides of the battery to pull out (again be careful not to crack open the battery).


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23499027
> 
> 
> 
> What I had to do was as follows:
> 
> Try to take the battery out normally, you will find it doesn't move away from the remote far enough to clear the lip and slide out. Holding the remote face down, pull the battery upwards as far as possible and slip a thin knife or piece of metal (be careful not to cut the battery or the remote) between the the battery and the inside middle of the remote. Use the knife to pry the battery upwards until it clears the plastic lip and if it is really wedged in there (like mine was) use a pair of needle nosed pliers to grab the left and right sides of the battery to pull out (again be careful not to crack open the battery).



Will do thanks!


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23498369
> 
> 
> Dusting off the H1 for the first time in a year for the new house has introduced all sorts of issues that requires retraining for me such as:
> 
> 
> Have a TiVo Premier 4 hidden but all other components out in the open.
> 
> Bought a Sewel IT blaster & it works well with TiVo remote.
> 
> 
> Now I want to use my good ole H1 to corral everything up.
> 
> 
> How would I do this now that the IR blaster is part of the equation?
> 
> Conceptually I can't get my head around how I can control the blaster with the H1 to get the hidden TiVo into the mix.


Since it works with your TiVo remote, it'll work exactly the same with the H1.


----------



## Dominic26

This is for those using their Harmony One with a Yamaha Aventage series AVR. What command do I program into the H1 so I can go between multiple HD Radio programs on the same frequency. (ie HD-1 and HD-2). On the Yamaha remote it is the skip ahead key by the Play, Stop FF, REW keys. I tried adding that particular command on the play radio activity on the H1 but it does not work. If I use the tune up/down keys on either the Yamaha or H1 remotes, it will move to the next frequency, so that is out. I also posted this at the Yamaha Aventage thread.


----------



## RodChester

Full review up on Engadget.
http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/05/logitech-harmony-ultimate-smart-hub-review/


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23499981
> 
> 
> Since it works with your TiVo remote, it'll work exactly the same with the H1.



Yep. Finally understood this.

Basically the component eye that is sitting in front of the blaster will invoke when the blaster gets called upon in the H1 sequencing.


----------



## tripleM

Does any1 know how to get the H1 to correctly set my Input to HDMI when using a Panasonic St60 plasma?


I have my TiVo connected to the ST60 via HDMI1.

I am using Method1 in the Harmony software setup to mimic the Panny remote's INPUT button.


NOTHING happens. The H1 refuses to change my input to HDMI1 when I am on a different input than what I need.


Inter Device Delay is set at around 1000 MS.


Any ideas what I could do to resolve?


any help would be appreciated.!


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23505586
> 
> 
> Yep. Finally understood this.
> 
> Basically the component eye that is sitting in front of the blaster will invoke when the blaster gets called upon in the H1 sequencing.



Sometimes you need a shield over the blaster that basically allows only the blaster signal to reach the component eye. I need these for my amp and for my Tivo (only 1 of them). Black electrical tape will also work; just won't look as good.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23505594
> 
> 
> Does any1 know how to get the H1 to correctly set my Input to HDMI when using a Panasonic St60 plasma?
> 
> 
> I have my TiVo connected to the ST60 via HDMI1.
> 
> I am using Method1 in the Harmony software setup to mimic the Panny remote's INPUT button.
> 
> 
> NOTHING happens. The H1 refuses to change my input to HDMI1 when I am on a different input than what I need.
> 
> 
> Inter Device Delay is set at around 1000 MS.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I could do to resolve?
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated.!




Answering my own question here but I finally got it to work.


Had to adjust the Harmony Software Device Input option from 'Method1' to 'Method2'- thus mimicking the supposed Panny OEM remote own input buttons - *OEM DOESN'T have them!!! -* .


Once I did that, the Watch TV activity just click on HDMI1 for me when the activity starts automatically.


Hope this helps others looking for a Harmony automated INPUT solution for the ST60 Panasonic's.

ie: no separate input buttons on the OEM remote but you have to pretend there are ones on the Harmony to get the programming correct.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23509905
> 
> 
> 
> Answering my own question here but I finally got it to work.
> 
> 
> Had to adjust the Harmony Software Device Input option from 'Method1' to 'Method2'- thus mimicking the supposed Panny OEM remote own input buttons - *OEM DOESN'T have them!!! -* .
> 
> 
> Once I did that, the Watch TV activity just click on HDMI1 for me when the activity starts automatically.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps others looking for a Harmony automated INPUT solution for the ST60 Panasonic's.
> 
> ie: no separate input buttons on the OEM remote but you have to pretend there are ones on the Harmony to get the programming correct.


There's a good lesson there! 

 

Discrete input commands (Method 2) are always preferred and always the most trouble free.  It should always be the first order of business when setting up a new device on a Harmony remote to check if the database includes discrete input (and power) commands and make sure that the remote is configured to use them. 

 

It is actually quite common (but not universally true, unfortunately) for devices to support more commands than the OE remote can access.  Discrete power and input commands are the most common, but some devices (AVRs in particular) can support a huge array of commands.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23510302
> 
> 
> Discrete input commands (Method 2) are always preferred and always the most trouble free.  It is always my first order of business when setting up a new device on a Harmony remote to check if the database includes discrete input (and power) commands and make sure that the remote is configured to use them.  It is actually quite common (but not universally true, unfortunately) for devices to support MANY more commands than the OE remote can access.



To be honest with you, I am still unsure what Discrete meant (until now) & that sorta caused me a lot of confusion reading all the possible solutions on the net to get my H1 to automate HDMI setting for me.


Reading the Harmony description - Method1 clearly states 1 input button is used on the OEM remote - same as my Panny's remote: 1 input button to change input (scrolling or repeatedly selecting this one button).

Method2 which clearly states that there is a separate input button for each input to be used - which my Panny does not have!


Still doesn't make sense to me but it finally worked after several hours of trying.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23510326
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, I am still unsure what Discrete meant (until now) & that sorta caused me a lot of confusion reading all the possible solutions on the net to get my H1 to automate HDMI setting for me.
> 
> 
> Reading the Harmony description - Method1 clearly states 1 input button is used on the OEM remote - which is what my Panny's remote uses: 1 input button to change input (scrolling or repeatedly selecting this one button).
> 
> Method2 which clearly states that there is a separate input button for each input to be used - which my Panny does not have!
> 
> 
> Still doesn't make sense to me but it finally worked after several hours of trying.


OE remotes are meant to be manually operated by a human that can see on-screen feedback and act accordingly.  Discrete commands are actually more difficult for humans to operate and add to the complexity (number of buttons) of the remote, so they are not typically utilized on OE remotes.  Programmable remotes, on the other hand, cannot get that feedback from the device so direct selection of an input or power state is preferable.

 

Discrete commands also make the Help button much more useful on the Harmony since there is never any harm to reissue discrete commands, whereas reissuing toggle or wrap-around commands without knowing the current state can cause more harm than good.  With a discrete command setup, if the device misses a command because you put the remote down too soon or because somebody walked between the remote and the device while commands were being sent, you can just hit the Help button and the remote will automatically reissue the full set of power and input commands.  If you have a toggle/wrap setup for power and inputs, the remote will necessarily have to keep asking you questions... "Is the TV on?"... "Is the TV on input 1?"...   "Did that Fix the problem?"... etc...  until everything gets back in sync.

 

One criticism I have always had of Harmony is that even when they obviously know that a device supports discrete power and input commands (they already have the commands in the Harmony database... as you found out for your TV), they are very inconsistent as to whether they configure the device to use them by default.


----------



## mdavej

To add a little to jcalabria's excellent post, when programming a universal, you have to forget about what's on the OE remote. It's irrelevant. Many devices typically have many commands that aren't on the OE remote. Your TV probably has a dozen. Your receiver could have several hundred discrete commands. Bottom line is if discretes exist on your harmony, use them. If they don't, try to find them. You can usually just ask here or at remotecentral.


I think the reason harmony is so inconsistent about discretes is that the database is built primarily from user learns and pronto hex submissions. If an advanced user never happened to add them, they likely won't be in the database. I just now got some discretes added for my 3 year old TV after 3 years of nagging Logitech.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23511430
> 
> 
> To add a little to jcalabria's excellent post, when programming a universal, you have to forget about what's on the OE remote. It's irrelevant. Many devices typically have many commands that aren't on the OE remote. Your TV probably has a dozen. Your receiver could have several hundred discrete commands. Bottom line is if discretes exist on your harmony, use them. If they don't, try to find them. You can usually just ask here or at remotecentral.
> 
> 
> I think the reason harmony is so inconsistent about discretes is that the database is built primarily from user learns and pronto hex submissions. If an advanced user never happened to add them, they likely won't be in the database. I just now got some discretes added for my 3 year old TV after 3 years of nagging Logitech.



Appreciate the education mdavej & jcalabria.


To think, I almost threw the H1 away in favor of the Ultimate...when it is still very good at what it does!


----------



## Tom Thomas

I just bought a used H1 off of ebay and when I received it it wouldn't connect to the charger when placed in the base. The seller said it was "working fine" in the listing.

I tried it on another charger base and it wouldn't connect to it either. I tried my existing H1 on the new base and it connected and began charging just fine. I put another battery into the new H1 and it didn't make any difference.

Is there anything I can try to get the new remote to connect when placed into the charger base? Is this something anyone else has run into?

I have a feeling I'll be returning it to the ebay seller.


----------



## rehaz1

If it wouldn't connect on either charger base, then there is something wrong with the remote, return it. I am always skeptical about buying Harmony remotes on E-Bay. A lot of sellers have tried to sell Harmony remotes that have been disabled by Logitech because of a warranty replacement. There is nothing that you can do once the remote has been disabled


----------



## David Susilo

What do you mean "disabled"? How can a remote be disabled just because it's out of warranty? I'm confused.


----------



## Tom Thomas

Thanks for the reply. I tested the remote and it has not been disabled. This was one of the first things I checked. The seller has been more than helpful in returning the remote for a full refund including my shipping costs. I have been generally happy with my purchases from ebay.


I was able to update the remote through Logitech Harmony Remote Software.app. I also updated the firmware in hopes that would help the situation. Just hoping for a relatively simple solution as I really like the H1s and want to have a spare on hand in case my other goes out or I need you upgrade my other room's remote.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23521650
> 
> 
> What do you mean "disabled"? How can a remote be disabled just because it's out of warranty? I'm confused.


If Logitech replaces your remote through a warranty, they do not require you to return the malfunctioning remote. They simply disable that remote from being updated. I assume they do that based on the serial. So, if your remote wasn't really damaged/broken, you could continue to use the remote, but you would not be able to change the configuration.


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10830#post_23521650
> 
> 
> What do you mean "disabled"By disa bled, when Harmony replaces a remote under warranty, their presen ? How can a remote be disabled just because it's out of warranty? I'm confused.



When Logitech replaces a Harmony remote, under warranty, the present Harmony remote is disabled so than no further updating or changes are possible. I didn't mean that once a remote is no longer covered by a warranty, that it is disabled, what I meant was when that remote is replaced because of a warranty issue, then the old remote is disabled so that no further updating or changes are possible, since Logitech does not require the old remote to be returned to Logitech. Some users have tried to sell the old remote on E-Bay or Craig's list even though the remote can never be programmed again


----------



## David Susilo

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## b_scott

I can't believe how Logitech all of a sudden just dropped their entire line. No more One, 900, or most of the other lesser remotes.


I like the One and I can't buy a replacement for less than $350.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23573494
> 
> 
> I can't believe how Logitech all of a sudden just dropped their entire line. No more One, 900, or most of the other lesser remotes.
> 
> 
> I like the One and I can't buy a replacement for less than $350.



I haven't really exercised the remote control app built into our new Samsung Galaxy S4, but it is easy to setup and has at least some of the Harmony features, and some features that the Harmony doesn't. Being connected to the internet it can show us a guide and recommend shows, which the Harmony can't do. For many people it will be much easier to setup, easier to use, and is "free". That is a tough market for Harmony to compete in. I'm sure the functionality isn't limited to the Samsung product line.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23573494
> 
> 
> I can't believe how Logitech all of a sudden just dropped their entire line. No more One, 900, or most of the other lesser remotes.
> 
> 
> I like the One and I can't buy a replacement for less than $350.


Like it or not, it is called innovation and moving forward with new technology. The newer models are credible replacements and the Smart ($130) is getting a lot of good feedback when it is combined with a smartphone. The Touch will be even better with the pending software upgrade. The 650 ($80) is still a usable alternative for those on a tight budget.


Low price has never been a selling feature of Harmony remotes and that is unlikely to change.


----------



## StuJac

Sorry but I couldn't disagree more. It's called greed, not innovation. The One is miles better than either of their new offerings but I guess they were not making enough on it. Maybe they came out with this to help the sale but please don't try to convince us that either of the new remotes are better than the One.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23573551
> 
> 
> I haven't really exercised the remote control app built into our new Samsung Galaxy S4, but it is easy to setup and has at least some of the Harmony features, and some features that the Harmony doesn't. Being connected to the internet it can show us a guide and recommend shows, which the Harmony can't do. For many people it will be much easier to setup, easier to use, and is "free". That is a tough market for Harmony to compete in. I'm sure the functionality isn't limited to the Samsung product line.



The S4 Watchon Remote app


----------



## pappaduke

While touch screen remotes have their pluses, the hard buttons on the one make it better for me. I have the appletv remote, the samsung remote(ES-7100), and the app or my Yamaha 2010 all on my iPad. They all have some neat features, but if I had only one that I could keep, the One would be it. The one can operate all of my equipment and I rarely have to look at it. Now I don't want to give up my other touch screen options, but 90% of the time I use my harmony one. The only time I really use the touch screen apps/remotes is for typing searches, surfing web on my samsung(rare), and operating my receiver in my other two zones.


----------



## tripleM

I just bought a new H1 & would like to resell my old H1.


There is no Factory Reset Option on the Harmony Software or so I believe - therefore, I will have to:


1) First delete all Activities

2) Then delete all Devices

3) Then update the remote


Once, the remote goes to a new owner, that person creates a new Account, adds their devices/Activities and updates the remote - any old programming in the remote will be replaced with the new settings.
*QUESTION:*


Will the Harmony software be able to "import" my personal settings upon syncing with the new H1 *prior* to the above "wipe"?


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23574689
> 
> 
> I just bought a new H1 & would like to resell my old H1.
> 
> 
> There is no Factory Reset Option on the Harmony Software or so I believe - therefore, I will have to:
> 
> 
> 1) First delete all Activities
> 
> 2) Then delete all Devices
> 
> 3) Then update the remote
> 
> 
> Once, the remote goes to a new owner, that person creates a new Account, adds their devices/Activities and updates the remote - any old programming in the remote will be replaced with the new settings.
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony software be able to "import" my personal settings upon syncing with the new H1 *prior* to the above "wipe"?



Once you delete all devices and activities on your account they will be gone forever. Even if you update your new remote before the "wipe". Once you go back to that account all your info will be gone and if you need update your new remote again for any reason all the info will be gone.


I'd recommend opening a new account and not adding any devices or activities and updating your old remote to it. Then just don't use that account any more. You can open as many accounts as you need. Then your existing account will keep all your info intact.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23574248
> 
> 
> While touch screen remotes have their pluses, the hard buttons on the one make it better for me. I have the appletv remote, the samsung remote(ES-7100), and the app or my Yamaha 2010 all on my iPad. They all have some neat features, but if I had only one that I could keep, the One would be it. The one can operate all of my equipment and I rarely have to look at it. Now I don't want to give up my other touch screen options, but 90% of the time I use my harmony one. The only time I really use the touch screen apps/remotes is for typing searches, surfing web on my samsung(rare), and operating my receiver in my other two zones.



I so agree! I had the Harmony 1000, and dumped it for the One. All too often with the 1000 I had to look at the touchscreen to make sure I pressed the right button, or was on the right screen. With the hard buttons on the One, never need to take my eyes off the TV.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23574689
> 
> 
> I just bought a new H1 & would like to resell my old H1.
> 
> 
> There is no Factory Reset Option on the Harmony Software or so I believe - therefore, I will have to:
> 
> 
> 1) First delete all Activities
> 
> 2) Then delete all Devices
> 
> 3) Then update the remote
> 
> 
> Once, the remote goes to a new owner, that person creates a new Account, adds their devices/Activities and updates the remote - any old programming in the remote will be replaced with the new settings.
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony software be able to "import" my personal settings upon syncing with the new H1 *prior* to the above "wipe"?


There is absolutely no reason whatsoever to do this. As you said, the new owner will create his/her own new account and wipe all your settings anyway. You need to keep your account and settings intact.


----------



## vestaviascott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23573791
> The newer models are credible replacements *and the Smart ($130) is getting a lot of good feedback when it is combined with a smartphone*.


 

I'll second the good reviews and feedback for the $130 smart control, however, the only time I use my iphone with it is when I need to sync the remote after a myharmony.com session. Very rare.

 

The "simple" remote has unfairly been given a bit of an underachiever status because of the way Harmony is marketing it in context with the overall product line.

 

Not sure why they are positioning it the way they are in marketing material ("A 'simple' remote when you need it"...) as if it would be secondary to the App for everyday use.

 

This is by far their best product and best value and they no doubt know this from the early reviews. Hopefully they will seize that momentum and create a "second screen" iPad app with social commentary that pushes the value even higher (similar to roomie remote).


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23575086
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason whatsoever to do this. As you said, the new owner will create his/her own new account and wipe all your settings anyway. You need to keep your account and settings intact.




I was just afraid of any personal information that may be included in the remote when I let it go.

But it appears there is no worry of this...so it appears you are advocating a simpler easier way.


----------



## rehaz1

There is no personnal information stored on the remote


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23577739
> 
> 
> There is no personnal information stored on the remote


You favorites channels list could reveal more information than you would like. I'm not sure what's worse: finding 6 channels like O and WTN, or finding 6 porn channels. In either case, I'd wash the remote.










Mike


----------



## mdavej

This is tin-foil hat stuff IMO. The chances that the new buyer is going to poke around in your favorites list and judge you before programming his own config are virtually nil. If it really bothers you, make a new account just for the purpose of creating a new, blank config. Don't wipe out your account. Tons of strangers probably already know exactly what channels you watch and when you watch them, and they are already exploiting that info more than someone buying a used remote off ebay would.


----------



## tripleM

While changing TV menu selections, my H1 skips an extra spot before stopping on the incorrect input option.


Say I one click - Direction Down - on H1 & instead of stopping on the next selection, it actually moves 2 selections.


How can I correct this condition?


I have a Panasonic Plasma St60 if it matters...


----------



## lordvader

I had the same problem, so reduced the repeat rate until it stopped skipping.

I think I have it at 1 at the moment ...


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordvader*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23584246
> 
> 
> I had the same problem, so reduced the repeat rate until it stopped skipping.
> 
> I think I have it at 1 at the moment ...



For the life of me I spent 30 mins looking for it...Where is this located?


UPDATE: Never mind - it's under the Troubleshooting option. Thanks.


----------



## gene9p

Bryston BDA-1 DAC is under amplifier......go figure


also their preamps are under amplifier


----------



## pbarach

I'm using a Harmony One remote with my new Oppo 103, and many buttons on the Oppo remote just aren't in the Logitech database. Is there another solution besides learning all these commands one by one?


----------



## BPlayer

Try a similar Oppo device as the remote codes are very often the same. If/when you find a device with the codes contact Logitech Support and ask them to update the database for the 103.


This is one of the ways that the database is updated, and benefits others.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23593781
> 
> 
> Try a similar Oppo device as the remote codes are very often the same. If/when you find a device with the codes contact Logitech Support and ask them to update the database for the 103.
> 
> 
> This is one of the ways that the database is updated, and benefits others.



I chose the Oppo 93 code set, and that works fine--just had to learn one or two IR commands and assign a few buttons. I will contact Logitech when I get a chance. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23575086
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason whatsoever to do this. As you said, the new owner will create his/her own new account and wipe all your settings anyway. You need to keep your account and settings intact.



I just trashed my H One's display by carelessly dropping the remote on a hardwood floor. I have a replacement on order, 'cuz I can't live without it. So, to clarify: when the replacement remote arrives, I can just plug it into the computer, log onto my Harmony account and download my data? (And throw away the old one.)


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23596018
> 
> 
> I just trashed my H One's display by carelessly dropping the remote on a hardwood floor. I have a replacement on order, 'cuz I can't live without it. So, to clarify: when the replacement remote arrives, I can just plug it into the computer, log onto my Harmony account and download my data? (And throw away the old one.)


If I recall correctly, you'll need to select the "replace remote" option.


----------



## larkowski1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawkster27*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23596018
> 
> 
> I just trashed my H One's display by carelessly dropping the remote on a hardwood floor. I have a replacement on order, 'cuz I can't live without it. So, to clarify: when the replacement remote arrives, I can just plug it into the computer, log onto my Harmony account and download my data? (And throw away the old one.)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23596480
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, you'll need to select the "replace remote" option.



If it's the same model, you can just plug it in. If it's a different model Harmony, then you need to use the replace remote option. I used to have a 550, bought a 2nd one refurbished after I broke the first, and all I had to do was plug it in. When I upgraded to the one, I had to use the replace remote option.


----------



## Shevek

How long is the warranty on the One?


Mine has just developed a fault and I bought it in January 2012 (from Amazon UK).


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shevek*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10860#post_23619881
> 
> 
> How long is the warranty on the One?
> 
> 
> Mine has just developed a fault and I bought it in January 2012 (from Amazon UK).



Still in warranty! They are replacing with a Touch...


----------



## DeadEd

^^^

Well that's cool. Let us know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## Shevek

The Touch arrived today - very impressed!!


So, I guess this is the end for me on this thread...


Is there an "Official" thread for the Touch?


----------



## pappaduke

Can't seem to get the harmony software to download on my Mac. Does anyone have any suggestions? Works fine on my pc, but I'm in the process of phasing it out and going strictly with the Mac.


----------



## pappaduke

Tried to contact Logitech about my download issue via email. When I tried to log on to my account, ingest a message saying my login is incorrect or my account has been disabled. I certain my user name and password are correct, so why would my account be disabled? I was hoping I could get an answer here before I have to call them later today.


----------



## Weaselboy

I don't use the software, but two days ago I used myharmony.com on my Mac and it worked fine. You will need to install Silverlight first though.


----------



## pbarach

Are the commands for the typical AT&T U-Verse STB's in the H1 database? Considering a switch from Time Warner...


----------



## BPlayer

Yes, they are all there.


----------



## cheld

Can the CHANNEL UP and CHANNEL DOWN buttons on the H1 be re-programmed? I want to replicate the PAGE UP and PAGE DOWN buttons on my OPPO Blu-Ray player. When I go into the Harmony software's learning section there is no listing on the list of H1 buttons for CHANNEL UP or CHANNEL DOWN.


----------



## BPlayer

Yes, the buttons can be re-programmed. If the Up and Down buttons are not not in the device configuration for the Oppo then you can "learn" them. Alternatively you could try contacting Logitech support and ask them to add the commands.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheld*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23656327
> 
> 
> Can the CHANNEL UP and CHANNEL DOWN buttons on the H1 be re-programmed? I want to replicate the PAGE UP and PAGE DOWN buttons on my OPPO Blu-Ray player. When I go into the Harmony software's learning section there is no listing on the list of H1 buttons for CHANNEL UP or CHANNEL DOWN.



Which Oppo player did you tell the H1 software you had? If you choose Oppo 103, then H1 software says you have a "mini-system" and many of the buttons from the Oppo's remote don't translate to the H1. So instead choose the Oppo 93--if you have a 103 or 105 player, it's the same remote as the 93, and nearly all of the buttons will map over, plus you will see lots of more relevant options for custom programming the H1's buttons to match the Oppo's remote. I'm pretty sure the PgUp and Down buttons appear in the list, because I programmed those Channel buttons on my H1 to operate those Oppo features.


----------



## cheld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23658422
> 
> 
> Which Oppo player did you tell the H1 software you had? If you choose Oppo 103, then H1 software says you have a "mini-system" and many of the buttons from the Oppo's remote don't translate to the H1. So instead choose the Oppo 93--if you have a 103 or 105 player, it's the same remote as the 93, and nearly all of the buttons will map over, plus you will see lots of more relevant options for custom programming the H1's buttons to match the Oppo's remote. I'm pretty sure the PgUp and Down buttons appear in the list, because I programmed those Channel buttons on my H1 to operate those Oppo features.



OK I'll try configuring it as a 93.


----------



## asburrows

My video system, controlled by Harmony One, worked flawlessly for years but recently it started misbehaving when powering-on first thing in the morning. PVR starts first, receiver next, and finally TV. However, TV immediately starts cycling off-on for several minutes. When TV is down, receiver displays “No Signal” message although PVR is clearly on. Harmony “Help” feature does nothing to break the cycle.

Problem is happening only first thing every day; if I shut it down after couple of hours, then power on little later, system starts off without issues.


This is how I tried to fix it, without success:

- re-arrange power-on sequence on remote,

- change source (DVD player).


While I realize this is most likely not Harmony issue, I was wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot further. I’m guessing I should replace my receiver or TV, don’t know which one?


Many thanks..


----------



## FreeRangeEagle

My 2-year-old H1 got to where it would only hold a charge for a day or two. It was usually in the cradle charging when not in use and rarely out for more than 48 hours. Upon learning of the defective battery issue, I promptly pulled it out. It was swollen and took a screwdriver and pliers to coax out of the slot.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asburrows*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23665615
> 
> 
> My video system, controlled by Harmony One, worked flawlessly for years but recently it started misbehaving when powering-on first thing in the morning. PVR starts first, receiver next, and finally TV. However, TV immediately starts cycling off-on for several minutes. When TV is down, receiver displays “No Signal” message although PVR is clearly on. Harmony “Help” feature does nothing to break the cycle.
> 
> Problem is happening only first thing every day; if I shut it down after couple of hours, then power on little later, system starts off without issues.
> 
> 
> This is how I tried to fix it, without success:
> 
> - re-arrange power-on sequence on remote,
> 
> - change source (DVD player).
> 
> 
> While I realize this is most likely not Harmony issue, I was wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot further. I’m guessing I should replace my receiver or TV, don’t know which one?
> 
> 
> Many thanks..


The TV is likely the problem. Is it a Samsung? An internet search will give you the details and answers. To confirm the problem turn on the devices manually (first thing in the morning), in the sequence that the H1 does. The same problem should happen.


----------



## asburrows

You're right BPlayer - TV (Toshiba) is causing the issue.

Thanks.


----------



## HarmonySylvain

Hello everyone,


I'm Sylvain from the Harmony Team at Logitech. Some of you may have seen my posts in the Harmony Ultimate & Harmony Smart Control threads. I created a poll on these boards to get everyone's thoughts on Harmony remotes and home automation.


Please take a moment to respond to this poll whenever possible - your feedback is valued!

Harmony Remotes and Home Automation Poll 


Thanks in advance


Sylvain


----------



## David Susilo

What we want is for Harmony One to be re-introduced. I don't like any of the new Harmony remotes.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23673015
> 
> 
> What we want is for Harmony One to be re-introduced. I don't like any of the new Harmony remotes.


Agreed!  The only improvement it needed was the hard color buttons off of the 900 (without paying for RF when you didn't need it).  I stocked up on refurbished Ones and 650s (have three of each currently in use)... the great button layout common to both of them makes it easy for family members to go from room to room and have no learning curve.

 

While I personally might enjoy playing with one of the new models, I know the rest of the family would revolt if I picked up one of them.  Harmony really screwed the pooch by discontinuing one of, if not THE best, line of remotes ever made.  I know I am not the only one hunting for refurbs rather than buying one of the new units.  Kinda reminds me of the New Coke fiasco... maybe we can hope for a Harmony "Classic" line of remotes.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23673015
> 
> 
> What we want is for Harmony One to be re-introduced. I don't like any of the new Harmony remotes.


I agree, something like the One. There are things I don't like about the One which were fixed in later models, like the addition of colored buttons, less heft and better battery life. Glossy finish is also a fingerprint magnet. A flat finish is best. The Ultimate is nice, but if I wanted a touchscreen remote, I'd just use iRule. But I don't want a touchscreen remote. I want buttons that I don't have to look at and can use entirely by feel. I understand the reasoning behind replacing the num pad with a touch screen, but it adds very little value for the end user, IMO.


My ideal remote would at least have hard buttons for ALL core functions, including skip, which the Ultimate lacks. The touch screen could be used as a touchpad style mouse and show QWERTY keys in a convenient layout. It would also control IP enabled devices directly, like iRule does.


People seem to love the Smart Control simply because it has hard buttons. They seem not to care that it has no screen at all. That tells you that hard buttons are a priority for many remote users, including me.


I personally gave up on harmony remotes years ago. They have come a long way (added back sequences and functionality to myharmony from the old 7.7 software), but still not far enough for me to buy one. However, I would buy an Ultimate with the changes above. Double presses and gestures are clever workarounds for missing buttons, but still not an acceptable substitute in my case for buttons I use hundreds of times per day. Those have to be dedicated, single press hard buttons.


I'd love other advanced features like activity macro editing, pronto hex import, variables, flags, conditional branching, subroutines, etc., but I realize that will never happen in my lifetime with harmony. I hope Logitech is at least looking at iRule and Remote Master and learning something from them. Remote Master, especially, is built by and for the users themselves. So it has been refined over many years to have the most functionality and ease of use possible.


Now finally to the topic of Sylvan's survey. Home automation systems have been around for a long time and are also quite refined in the functionality they provide, so there is no need to re-invent the wheel. Simply integrate your "universal" remote with existing systems, as it is integrated with existing home theater devices. The support for Philips system is nice, but the Philips is too limited to be of any real value. I view it as simply a gimmick at this point. Dimming one light is ok, but a real home automation system will have macros and schedules, and control wall switches, outlets, relays, thermostats, fans, etc. There is no need to prioritize or limit what is supported, which is the purpose of your survey. You need to bite the bullet and support an extensible system that can control any of those things. Since I've had full control of my home automation system with my universal remote for over 20 years, I'm at a loss as to why there is such limited support today and why these questions are even being asked.


----------



## DougReim

Hi,

I have a Harmony One and have been very happy with it for a couple of years. I'm setting up another TV/Music area in the family room and since One Sale a Day had the a refurbished Touch for $120 I figured I'd try that instead of another "One".

My question is can I use the same desktop software (I don't see anywhere that tells me the version #) for my new Touch that I use for the "One" without loosing any settings for my main Theater room or do I have to use the My Harmony website to set up the Touch?


I also have another problem. My Panasonic DVD player has an automatic turn off feature after a few minutes of inactivity which fouls up the "One's" memory. When I power everything off, it actually turns the Panny back on because the Panny had already turned itself off. Is there a way to turn off the Panny inside the Panny activity so that as soon as I leave that activity it powers down? I have it set up to power off under the device setting but for whatever reason that does not shut it down when I leave that activity.


----------



## ifishcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23674043
> 
> 
> My question is can I use the same desktop software (I don't see anywhere that tells me the version #) for my new Touch that I use for the "One" without loosing any settings for my main Theater room or do I have to use the My Harmony website to set up the Touch?



software will upgrade itself when you use it if i'm not mistaken. as to multiple harmonies, i've set up different nicks for each harmoney (nick1, nick2, nick3... )


----------



## 120inna55

I will be purchasing a new PC in the near future. I currently run the 7.7 software on my Windows XP laptop. I have the installer, "LogitechHarmonyRemote7.7.0-WIN-x86.exe" backed up.


A couple questions:


Will the 7.7 software work with Windows 8?
Does the 7.7 software include the drivers for the remote to be recognized on the PC, or will I need a separate installer?
Remind me, do I install the software first before connecting the remote to the PC via USB?


Thanks!


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23675691
> 
> 
> I will be purchasing a new PC in the near future. I currently run the 7.7 software on my Windows XP laptop. I have the installer, "LogitechHarmonyRemote7.7.0-WIN-x86.exe" backed up.
> 
> 
> A couple questions:
> 
> 
> Will the 7.7 software work with Windows 8?
> Does the 7.7 software include the drivers for the remote to be recognized on the PC, or will I need a separate installer?
> Remind me, do I install the software first before connecting the remote to the PC via USB?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can download it here:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/3806?section=downloads&bit=64&osid=1&file=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.logitech.com%2Fpub%2Ftechsupport%2Fharmony%2FLogitechHarmonyRemote7.7.0-WIN-x86.exe 


Select your operating system from the drop-down menu on the left. To determine your operating system:

Windows — Click Start > Run, or in the "Search" box, type winver.exe and press Enter.

Select the software you want to download.

Select the installation type or file.

Click Download Software.


Description

Logitech Harmony Remote Software lets you create and access your Harmony remote account. You need to use this software to set up Harmony activities and to customize your remote’s buttons.


It will work with Windows 8

No need for a separate installer

You do have to install the software first before connecting the remote via usb.


----------



## cheld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23658422
> 
> 
> Which Oppo player did you tell the H1 software you had? If you choose Oppo 103, then H1 software says you have a "mini-system" and many of the buttons from the Oppo's remote don't translate to the H1. So instead choose the Oppo 93--if you have a 103 or 105 player, it's the same remote as the 93, and nearly all of the buttons will map over, plus you will see lots of more relevant options for custom programming the H1's buttons to match the Oppo's remote. I'm pretty sure the PgUp and Down buttons appear in the list, because I programmed those Channel buttons on my H1 to operate those Oppo features.



I am still unable to get PgUp and PgDown to function on the H1 for my Oppo 93. I have "updated" the device profile via the Harmony software/website, and also tried manually learning the PgUp/PgDn functions from my Oppo remote. Pushing PgUp/PgDn on the H1 still only scrolls one line at a time (identical to the direction up/down buttons on the Harmony).


----------



## badgerfourlife

I am in the process of trying to program my Harmony One controller with my new Denon AVR-E400 receiver. i want to be able to turn Zone 2 on and off, but cannot determine how to do it. On the Denon remote you need to first push the Zone 2 button and then push the power button. Any ideas?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerfourlife*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23678328
> 
> 
> I am in the process of trying to program my Harmony One controller with my new Denon AVR-E400 receiver. i want to be able to turn Zone 2 on and off, but cannot determine how to do it. On the Denon remote you need to first push the Zone 2 button and then push the power button. Any ideas?


Add the same receiver as a new device a second time, but check the "Room 2" box when it asks you.  You will then have a completely separate device for Zone 2 with all of the Zone2 specific commands. Once the Zone 2 device is added, you can add it to existing activities as an additional device or create activities just for zone 2.


----------



## badgerfourlife

Thanks! I will give this a try and report back.


----------



## greg0320

Have a Motorola HD DVR (Cable Box), Yamaha RX-A2030 AVR, and Samsung PN64F8500 HDTV. Have programmed Harmony One "Watch TV" activity which turns everything on; however, Samsung TV goes to SmartHub with TV highlighted and stays there. Cannot find a key on Harmony One that selects this screens which is focused on. Have to push touchpad on Samsung remote.


Is there a way to program Harmony One so that when Samsung comes on and TV appears on Smarthub screen, that it could be selected without having to use the Samsung Touchpad to select?


Thanks


Greg


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg0320*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23714012
> 
> 
> Have a Motorola HD DVR (Cable Box), Yamaha RX-A2030 AVR, and Samsung PN64F8500 HDTV. Have programmed Harmony One "Watch TV" activity which turns everything on; however, Samsung TV goes to SmartHub with TV highlighted and stays there. Cannot find a key on Harmony One that selects this screens which is focused on. Have to push touchpad on Samsung remote.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program Harmony One so that when Samsung comes on and TV appears on Smarthub screen, that it could be selected without having to use the Samsung Touchpad to select?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Greg


Not sure if I understand your issue, but does the cursor buttons on your harmony allow you to highlight something else?


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg0320*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10890#post_23714012
> 
> 
> Have a Motorola HD DVR (Cable Box), Yamaha RX-A2030 AVR, and Samsung PN64F8500 HDTV. Have programmed Harmony One "Watch TV" activity which turns everything on; however, Samsung TV goes to SmartHub with TV highlighted and stays there. Cannot find a key on Harmony One that selects this screens which is focused on. Have to push touchpad on Samsung remote.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program Harmony One so that when Samsung comes on and TV appears on Smarthub screen, that it could be selected without having to use the Samsung Touchpad to select?


I am sure it is possible, but need more information on how your equipment is setup and configuration of the H1, e.g., confirm that:


1. DVR is connected to the AVR via hdmi cable

2. AVR is connected to the TV via hdmi cable

3. AVR will do source switching if additional devices are added

4. H1 is configured with input to the TV being one of the hdmi ports


I am not familiar with the Samsung remote so not sure what the "touchpad" key does. If it does not appear as one of the keys in the TV device mode on the H1 you may be able to "learn" that key and configure it in the Watch TV activity, but selection of the input on the TV should not require it.


----------



## rehaz1

BPlayer, the Samsung Touch Screen is not a button, it is a touch screen, much like using the touch screen on a Laptop, where you can move a cursor around with your finger.


----------



## BPlayer

If the directional buttons are not mapped they can be added and used on the H1.


----------



## greg0320

Curser buttons do not allow me to make any other selection. Nothing on H1 really works on Samsung screen.


----------



## greg0320

Got it working. I added another command at the end of Watch TV for Samsung which basically was a "Select" command. It took TV to full screen at that point!


Greg


----------



## tuffluck

My One is about 5 years old. It is actually a refurbished item I was given when my new one went bad under warranty.


I just recently replaced the battery because the old one couldn't hold a charge but for a day. The old one was so swollen I needed pliers to remove it. The new one went in and now holds about the same charge. I assume there is something internally wrong with the remote itself? Has anyone experienced this?


I guess my option is to charge it daily if it doesn't have another fix, otherwise I guess I could downgrade and buy a 650/700.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920_40#post_23726256
> 
> 
> My One is about 5 years old. It is actually a refurbished item I was given when my new one went bad under warranty.
> 
> 
> I just recently replaced the battery because the old one couldn't hold a charge but for a day. The old one was so swollen I needed pliers to remove it. The new one went in and now holds about the same charge. I assume there is something internally wrong with the remote itself? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> I guess my option is to charge it daily if it doesn't have another fix, otherwise I guess I could downgrade and buy a 650/700.



It's pretty well documented to be a battery problem. A lot of us, myself included, have replaced our batteries. My replacement has probably been in almost as long as the original. Haven't checked recently to see if it's swollen, but last I checked, it wasn't


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23727119
> 
> 
> It's pretty well documented to be a battery problem. A lot of us, myself included, have replaced our batteries. My replacement has probably been in almost as long as the original. Haven't checked recently to see if it's swollen, but last I checked, it wasn't



That's what I'm saying, I just replaced the battery and the new one is losing charge just as rapidly as the old/swollen one, which makes me think it's the remote itself...


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920_40#post_23727768
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying, I just replaced the battery and the new one is losing charge just as rapidly as the old/swollen one, which makes me think it's the remote itself...



That is weird. I lost a little capacity with my replacement, but it was a little lower mAH


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10900_50#post_23727768
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying, I just replaced the battery and the new one is losing charge just as rapidly as the old/swollen one, which makes me think it's the remote itself...


...or your charger/cradle.  Might not be supplying necessary voltage for a full charge.


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23727963
> 
> 
> ...or your charger/cradle.  Might not be supplying necessary voltage for a full charge.



The battery icon goes full, then about 30 minutes after I remove it from the cradle it is showing 50%. It takes a full day to deplete completely though.


----------



## jcalabria


Yeah... mine will show full on the indicator briefly after a 20 minute charge, but it's not REALLY fully charged and will appear to drain ridiculously fast.   If you don't know anyone else with a One, 900, 1100 or other device that uses the same Logitech wall-wart charger that you can borrow to test, they are not that expensive .  I would certainly try one before I assumed the remote was bad.  Probably should first clean the contacts on the cradle, remote, battery and battery compartment as well.


----------



## tuffluck

Is it supposed to show full charge when it is fully charged? Mine just always shows that it is charging, so I'm not sure that's right.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10900_50#post_23729280
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to show full charge when it is fully charged? Mine just always shows that it is charging, so I'm not sure that's right.


Yes... in the small icon after it's off he cradle.  The in-cradle display does not show charge state.  (It does in the original firmware but as soon as you program the remote and the firmware gets updated the charge indicator goes away. )


----------



## rehaz1

If you are talking about the large Icon on the LCD screen when you place the remote on the cradle, it never changes. Is the replacement battery a Logitech battery, if it is an after market battery, it will probably never charge while in the remote. Be sure that your replacement battery is a Logitech branded battery without the Blue Stripe, as they will expand after a matter of time. The new Logitech battery is all white, and has the Logitech symbol on it. Logitech batteries have special circuitry built into them, other batteries may look lihe the same h=and have the same voltage, but some have been known to damage the Logitech Remotes making them unusable.


----------



## Dominic26

I know there is an easy adjustment for this. But I don't want to accidentally make matters worse. The "eye" for my Samsung TV sits behind my center channel speaker.. You always had to hold the One at just the right angle to get everything to go. (BD player, AVR, TV, etc). I bought and installed a dual band IR repeater for the TV. Now when I turn everything on, the TV input stays where it was when it was last shut off. I am thinking I need to adjust the timing for input changing on the remote due to the repeater. Any thoughts.


----------



## danelly77

So I just got a Motorola DCX3510-M DVR box from Charter and the remote doesn't seem to like this one much. I know the box works fine because the remote I got with it functions just fine. But the Harmony One doesn't work all the time. Sometimes Ill have to push the button 4-5 times before the box gets the signal. Holding the button down doesn't seem to make a difference. I've resetup the remote and have been unable to find another problem like this with the remote, please help!


----------



## mastermaybe

ok, seeing it's impossible to turn a harmony one into an RF remote (at least through logitech that I can tell), can anyone recommend a good option for an IR extender? I was shocked that I could not find one easily with a google search.


I run a PJ outside and I'd just like to be able to use my remote outside and I figure there HAS to be a receiver with a 50 or 100 ft cord that can connect to a blaster I can place in my living room.


...searching this thread as we speak, by the way.


EDIT: I did find THIS: http://www.amazon.com/X10-Powermid-PM5900-Control-Extender/product-reviews/B00023KG40/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending 


Anyone have any luck with it? I am on ground level going up to a second floor, about 40 feet.


thanks


James


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danelly77*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23744269
> 
> 
> So I just got a Motorola DCX3510-M DVR box from Charter and the remote doesn't seem to like this one much. I know the box works fine because the remote I got with it functions just fine. But the Harmony One doesn't work all the time. Sometimes Ill have to push the button 4-5 times before the box gets the signal. Holding the button down doesn't seem to make a difference. I've resetup the remote and have been unable to find another problem like this with the remote, please help!


Using the software, go to Devices for the DVR, and select Troubleshoot, and investigate the "responding" options.


----------



## danelly77

I will try this when I get home.

Thanks.


----------



## tuffluck

Is there any way to program specific television settings to this remote? All I know how to do is go to devices, TV, menu, etc. I'd like to be able to change screen modes of the TV with just one click?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23746575
> 
> 
> Is there any way to program specific television settings to this remote? All I know how to do is go to devices, TV, menu, etc. I'd like to be able to change screen modes of the TV with just one click?


There are two ways: sequences or discrete commands. If your TV has discrete (single) commands for going directly to the desired mode, use that. Otherwise make a sequence consisting of all the steps you just listed. When you press the button assigned to that sequence, it will send all the commands automatically. For consistent results, you need to plan very carefully and include any additional commands so that you can always start from a known state. Last time I checked the One was limited to 5 step sequences, which may present a challenge. However, this may have changed in the latest version of MyHarmony, assuming your One is programmed that way.


If you post the model of your TV, I may be able to tell you if discrete codes for screen modes exist or not.


----------



## 49Merc

The motion sensitive light on my aged Harmony One usually requires a hard jolt to activate. Any solutions for this issue?


----------



## pbarach

It's not a solution, but simply touching the unlit touch screen will activate the H1 without sending any IR commands.


----------



## Dominic26

HELP!!! I've fouled up my One and want to pull my hair out. Unfortunately, I don't have any to pull out. I messed up my settings, now when I press an activity the TV does not go to the right input. My Sharp has 6 inputs (TV, Input 1, Input 2, Input 3, Input 4 and Input 5). The original Sharp remote has one button that will cycle thru them one at a time. Now when you hit an activity, it stays on he last input where it was when you shut down. Please help.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10900_50#post_23756749
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I've fouled up my One and want to pull my hair out. Unfortunately, I don't have any to pull out. I messed up my settings, now when I press an activity the TV does not go to the right input. My Sharp has 6 inputs (TV, Input 1, Input 2, Input 3, Input 4 and Input 5). The original Sharp remote has one button that will cycle thru them one at a time. Now when you hit an activity, it stays on he last input where it was when you shut down. Please help.



I played with it one last time last night after writing the above help message. Tested it last night and again now. All is well again.


----------



## piquadrat

Here is my solution for proper powering on order to prevent problems such HDCP handshake etc. without dummy devices. It works for TVs and should work for AVReceivers as well.

The problem is; we have:


> Quote:
> Device A -> ON
> 
> Device B -> ON
> 
> other devices - > OFF
> 
> Device A -> switch to inputA
> 
> Device B -> switch to inputB


but we want to:


> Quote:
> Device A -> ON
> 
> delay
> 
> Device A -> switch to inputA
> 
> Device B -> ON
> 
> Device B -> switch to inputB


To accomplish this one have to define device A as having SCART feature on even if it does not have any SCART connectors at ALL.

Here it is how to do it: http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/12342/~/using-a-harmony-remote-with-a-television-that-uses-scart-connectors 

Then it is necessary to set power on delay for Device A to generate "delay" in our sequence.

And that's it.

The solution is perfect for handsake issues when the TV set should be on any special input before the STB's wakeup.

Just try this!


If the device A is a dummy device than mentioned above fix can be used to generate an asymmetrical delay. It means the delay which is present in power on but not in power off events simply by tracking the on/off status of Device A across the defined Activities.


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23746594
> 
> 
> There are two ways: sequences or discrete commands. If your TV has discrete (single) commands for going directly to the desired mode, use that. Otherwise make a sequence consisting of all the steps you just listed. When you press the button assigned to that sequence, it will send all the commands automatically. For consistent results, you need to plan very carefully and include any additional commands so that you can always start from a known state. Last time I checked the One was limited to 5 step sequences, which may present a challenge. However, this may have changed in the latest version of MyHarmony, assuming your One is programmed that way.
> 
> 
> If you post the model of your TV, I may be able to tell you if discrete codes for screen modes exist or not.



I have the Panasonic P60ST60. I am pretty sure I have no idea how to even make a sequence? Ha. Also I have noticed that the hitting the Harmony channel down button while in the TV menu often moves the cursor down TWO items on the TV menu, which makes selecting anything pretty difficult. I wonder if the discrete and/or sequence command would do this as well? Thanks for your help.


Also I still use the Windows software, is that not the best thing to use?


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23750692
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, but simply touching the unlit touch screen will activate the H1 without sending any IR commands.



Thank you for this tip, I never knew. I always shook it to wake it up...


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10900_50#post_23771141
> 
> 
> Thank you for this tip, I never knew. I always shook it to wake it up...



Me too, I found this out when shaking mine was verging on assault and battery, or should I say assault on a battery


----------



## DeadEd

^^^


There should be a thumbs DOWN option on this board


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23771606
> 
> 
> Me too, I found this out when shaking mine was verging on assault and battery, or should I say assault on a battery



I see what ya did there, nice



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23772050
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> There should be a thumbs DOWN option on this board


----------



## Bob R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10920#post_23744332
> 
> 
> ok, seeing it's impossible to turn a harmony one into an RF remote (at least through logitech that I can tell), can anyone recommend a good option for an IR extender? I was shocked that I could not find one easily with a google search.
> 
> 
> I run a PJ outside and I'd just like to be able to use my remote outside and I figure there HAS to be a receiver with a 50 or 100 ft cord that can connect to a blaster I can place in my living room.
> 
> 
> ...searching this thread as we speak, by the way.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did find THIS: http://www.amazon.com/X10-Powermid-PM5900-Control-Extender/product-reviews/B00023KG40/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck with it? I am on ground level going up to a second floor, about 40 feet.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> James




Do yourself a favor and stay away from this X10 extender. I bought one and it worked - once. The dealer was responsive and shipped another out and paid for return postage.


The second set was DOA right out of the box. I ate the $40 and chaulked it up to experience.


----------



## kininn

Logitech sent us a remote replacement because we couldn't get the battery out.

When I Open the app now it starts to open then the window immediately goes blank and can't see my old remotes settings at all.

Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?

Thx


----------



## DougReim

Can someone tell me what battery I should look for in the "One". I just got a refurbished "One" to keep on hand just in case and the battery that came with it is just a plain white one. It seems to me I read that the defective batteries had a blue stripe. Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougReim*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23783886
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what battery I should look for in the "One". I just got a refurbished "One" to keep on hand just in case and the battery that came with it is just a plain white one. It seems to me I read that the defective batteries had a blue stripe. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks



IIRC, the blue label is the one that swells. Search prior posts to be sure. Here is a link to Amazon for the Logitech White Label battery for the One. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Li-ion-Battery-Harmony-VERSION/dp/B003TX2N14/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## Dominic26

Does anybody use a Yamaha Aventage series AVR with their One? I am having a new problem and have a question.


Problem is when I play music files from my NAS. The Play, Pause, Skip FWD, Skip BK and Stop buttons all worked. Now they do not respond. I tried reprogramming the remote, no luck.


My question is, on A Yamaha Aventage series AVR: what command should I be using to go between HD radio stations on the same frequency (ie:HD-1, HD-2, HD-3)?


----------



## DougReim

Thank you Dominic26


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23786215
> 
> 
> Does anybody use a Yamaha Aventage series AVR with their One? I am having a new problem and have a question.
> 
> 
> Problem is when I play music files from my NAS. The Play, Pause, Skip FWD, Skip BK and Stop buttons all worked. Now they do not respond. I tried reprogramming the remote, no luck.
> 
> 
> My question is, on A Yamaha Aventage series AVR: what command should I be using to go between HD radio stations on the same frequency (ie:HD-1, HD-2, HD-3)?



Experimenting, I have solved all my issues. I realized my problems started with a firmware upgrade to the AVR. It was changes in how the AVR responded. I just love this remote and would not trade it for any other.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23787502
> 
> 
> Experimenting, I have solved all my issues. I realized my problems started with a firmware upgrade to the AVR. It was changes in how the AVR responded. I just love this remote and would not trade it for any other.


+1 it is one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## DougReim

+2


----------



## mylan

+3... Thousand. I hope mine lasts a long time because I don't like the new Harmony Touch. Hopefully Logitech will have something better out when mine goes. I've tried touchscreens on my phone and tablet and prefer hard buttons for constantly used functions like FF, rewind, etc.


----------



## David Susilo

+4 kabajillion!!!


Harmony One or nothing!


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23791851
> 
> 
> +3... Thousand. I hope mine lasts a long time because I don't like the new Harmony Touch. Hopefully Logitech will have something better out when mine goes. I've tried touchscreens on my phone and tablet and prefer hard buttons for constantly used functions like FF, rewind, etc.



That's what I love about my One. Hard buttons. I can maneuver the remote without taking my eyes off of the screen, and just touching the button will not activate that command. When choosing an activity, it is easy enough to hit the wrong one because your finger was slightly in the wrong place.


----------



## kininn

9/29/13

Logitech sent us a remote replacement because we couldn't get the battery out.

When I Open the app now it starts to open then the window immediately goes blank and can't see my old remotes settings at all.

Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?

Thx

10/2/13

Update: I contacted Logitech -they said to download newer Java for OSX and it solved my problem. Great


----------



## pappaduke

  My Mac mini is stuck on this screen when trying to load the harmony software. Does anyone have a suggestion about installing the software on a Mac? It's fine on my PC, but I'd like to use the Mac.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23801853
> 
> My Mac mini is stuck on this screen when trying to load the harmony software. Does anyone have a suggestion about installing the software on a Mac? It's fine on my PC, but I'd like to use the Mac.


I contacted Logitech this morning and to my surprise they responded in the afternoon with an answer to my problem. Apparently Java was updated and since then the software could not load. Logitech sent links to updates that solved my problem. +1 for Logitech. I'm happy again


----------



## kininn

Right. See my Post above 10/213. Helped us both.

Will


----------



## pappaduke

I think I downloaded the wrong Java when I read your post.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Hello all


I have a question regarding powering up zone 2.


I own a Onkyo tx-nr3009 that does not have a 12v trigger on zone 1. So I have my external amps hooked up to the zone 2 12v trigger. How would I program my ONE remote to power on zone 2 when I also power on the main?


I'm sure it's here on this thread somewhere and I will do a search, but in the mean time if anyone can chime in and help a guy out?


----------



## garnuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23824328
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding powering up zone 2.
> 
> 
> I own a Onkyo tx-nr3009 that does not have a 12v trigger on zone 1. So I have my external amps hooked up to the zone 2 12v trigger. How would I program my ONE remote to power on zone 2 when I also power on the main?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's here on this thread somewhere and I will do a search, but in the mean time if anyone can chime in and help a guy out?



I have an Onkyo 707 and added an amp recently and found this solution somewhere on this forum. To the best of my recollection a/f:


1. add the 'Standby' and 'Zone 2' commands to your Onkyo device.


2. in each activity after all devices are on, send a 'Zone 2' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns on amp)


3. when leaving an activity or turning all off, send a 'Standby' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns off amp)


----------



## rawdikrik

Hey guys...


Can someone point me in the direction of a handy updated guide on setting up the Harmony remote to work with WMC? I am really interested in getting rid of my crap FIOS box and just putting a cable card in my system.


I already have the IR receiver.


Id also like to know if there was a way to get the remote to send a specific command. Looking to send CTRL+SHIFT+I to help reset my display driver (since im using a beta driver that doesnt properly handle HDMI detection)


Thank you!


Ill keep scouring these threads...


----------



## Shevek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawdikrik*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23825239
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a handy updated guide on setting up the Harmony remote to work with WMC? I am really interested in getting rid of my crap FIOS box and just putting a cable card in my system.
> 
> 
> I already have the IR receiver.
> 
> 
> Id also like to know if there was a way to get the remote to send a specific command. Looking to send CTRL+SHIFT+I to help reset my display driver (since im using a beta driver that doesnt properly handle HDMI detection)
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Ill keep scouring these threads...



There is a special MCE setup already stored in the DB, I think its called MCE Extended or Special Edition or something like that. It has loads of extra Windows keyboard shortcuts which can be mapped.


----------



## mdavej

This is the profile Shevek is talking about. But it won't do Ctrl+Shift+I. You'll have to find another way. Plus this profile only works with "official" Microsoft MCE (RC6) dongles, no cheap knock-offs or Ortek/Adesso/Sanoxy/Sama.
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes-Programming/Expanded-control-for-Windows-Media-Center-now-available-in-our/td-p/374844


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23824328
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding powering up zone 2.
> 
> 
> I own a Onkyo tx-nr3009 that does not have a 12v trigger on zone 1. So I have my external amps hooked up to the zone 2 12v trigger. How would I program my ONE remote to power on zone 2 when I also power on the main?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's here on this thread somewhere and I will do a search, but in the mean time if anyone can chime in and help a guy out?


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garnuts*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23824548
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 707 and added an amp recently and found this solution somewhere on this forum. To the best of my recollection a/f:
> 
> 
> 1. add the 'Standby' and 'Zone 2' commands to your Onkyo device.
> 
> 
> 2. in each activity after all devices are on, send a 'Zone 2' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns on amp)
> 
> 
> 3. when leaving an activity or turning all off, send a 'Standby' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns off amp)


 

 

Garnuts solution will work... but a better solution would be to add the Onkyo's Zone 2 as a separate device, then add that device to each activity that requires it.  You can even rename it to match the external amp that the Z2 trigger is actually controlling. 

 

The advantage of adding it as a unique device rather than just adding commands to the startup and shutdown lists is that the remote's state tracking will be able to track the Zone 2 device, making it more reliable and allow it to be included in the Help button functionality.

 

To add the Onkyo's Zone 2 as a separate device, typically you would add the same model a second time but select "Zone 2" or "Room 2" in the dialog that should follow.


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23825818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnuts solution will work... but a better solution would be to add the Onkyo's Zone 2 as a separate device, then add that device to each activity that requires it.  You can even rename it to match the external amp that the Z2 trigger is actually controlling.
> 
> 
> The advantage of adding it as a unique device rather than just adding commands to the startup and shutdown lists is that the remote's state tracking will be able to track the Zone 2 device, making it more reliable and allow it to be included in the Help button functionality.
> 
> 
> To add the Onkyo's Zone 2 as a separate device, typically you would add the same model a second time but select "Zone 2" or "Room 2" in the dialog that should follow.



Thanks I will give that a try


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garnuts*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23824548
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 707 and added an amp recently and found this solution somewhere on this forum. To the best of my recollection a/f:
> 
> 
> 1. add the 'Standby' and 'Zone 2' commands to your Onkyo device.
> 
> 
> 2. in each activity after all devices are on, send a 'Zone 2' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns on amp)
> 
> 
> 3. when leaving an activity or turning all off, send a 'Standby' command. (sends signal to 12v trigger and turns off amp)



Thanks


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Maybe someone can dump this down for me? i cant find where to activate zone 2 any where.


----------



## BPlayer

You need to add it as a new device, i.e., AVR, Onkyo, and TX-NR3009 (Zone 2).


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I'll take a look again. I added my 3009 as a second device just couldn't find where to make it power in zone 2. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950_50#post_23834088
> 
> 
> I'll take a look again. I added my 3009 as a second device just couldn't find where to make it power in zone 2. Thanks for trying to help.


When you add the device, upon entering the the model number, be sure to type zone 2 also. You'll get the dialog for the existing setups that have the Zone 2 codes. I wish I had known about this. I manually entered all of my Zone 2 codes for each of my two Onkyos.


----------



## jcalabria


Apparently, unlike most of the other Onkyo AVRs I have checked, the 3009 library at Logitech is not set up for a Zone 2 device and you do not get the extra zone/room selection dialog box when you add it. 

 

Easy alternatives:

 

• Type "TX-NR3009 Zone 2" as your device and it will ask you if you meant TX-NR3007 (Zone 2), TX-NR3008 (Zone 2) or TX-NR1009 (Zone 2)... selecting any of those should work:

 

   



 

• Type one of those same three alternate models directly as your model number, and you will see the dialog box that I was originally referring to.

 

  



 

Just select "Room 2" and move on.

 

Either of the above routes will get you to the exact same place.


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10950#post_23835755
> 
> 
> Apparently, unlike most of the other Onkyo AVRs I have checked, the 3009 library at Logitech is not set up for a Zone 2 device and you do not get the extra zone/room selection dialog box when you add it.
> 
> 
> Easy alternatives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Type "TX-NR3009 Zone 2" as your device and it will ask you if you meant TX-NR3007 (Zone 2), TX-NR3008 (Zone 2) or TX-NR1009 (Zone 2)... selecting any of those should work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Type one of those same three alternate models directly as your model number, and you will see the dialog box that I was originally referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just select "Room 2" and move on.
> 
> 
> Either of the above routes will get you to the exact same place.



Perfect....I'll give that a go! Thanks!


----------



## BPlayer

The "You entered" line can be selected. In a subsequent step it will say that a similar device, the 3007, was found. Select ok and the 3009 as the Zone 2 device.


This is just another way of accomplishing the same thing, but making sure that the device is correctly named.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Got it all dialed.....thanks everyone that helped!


I just needed to do some tweaks. Under all the activities I told the remote to power on zone 2, then when done with the activity to power off zone 2. This made it when I would switch between let's say watch tv and watch movie, my amps would turn off then back on. So I eliminated the power off when done with activity. The amps turn off when I power down the whole system.


----------



## BPlayer

You should be able, with some searching, to find the discrete power on and power off commands for Zone 2. Configure them as the standard power commands for the AVR for Zone 2. Then switching activities will not power off and power on the device.


----------



## jcalabria


Onkyo AVRs generally have ONLY discrete power commands for Zone 2 in the Harmony database (I checked/confirmed the 3008 Z2 device and I also know that my 876s Z2 & Z3 devices are that way). 

 

Even with discrete codes, the power off/on cycling when switching activities is unavoidable when tacking power commands into the activity startup/shut down command lists (unless you remove the power off command as OP did, but this can leave the amp unnecessarily on at times, depending on the activities configured on the remote). 

 

It's another reason why adding it as a separate device with full power state-tracking is generally a better solution.  That would prevent the extra power cycling even if power toggle commands were used.


----------



## Layd Dly

I finally got around to updating some commands on my remote and ordering a new battery. However my slideshow was very outdated so i decided to whip up some new pictures for the next-gen + some of my current gear. Feel free to borrow.


----------



## Bob R

Based on this thread, I picked up a new battery for my One at the Amazon link.


I replaced the old battery this morning and yes, it was difficult to remove and swollen fat.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Spetznaz24

Is there still no way to change the generic activities button on the Harmony? I control a fan, air conditioner and a portable heater, and all of these activities come with the same lame activity icon. Anyway to change that?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spetznaz24*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23880319
> 
> 
> Is there still no way to change the generic activities button on the Harmony...


No.


----------



## rehaz1

Only the new Ultimate and Touch have the ability to change Activity Icons.


----------



## TheWind

Just fwiw > *Reconditioned Logitech Harmony One $125*


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10800#post_23466440
> 
> 
> Batteries with the blue stripe are the ones prone to swelling. No reported problems with completely white ones...



Do you mean the blue sticker? My battery's white with the blue sticker & it's swollen.

The remote's been acting up lately. Sometimes when a button's pressed it keeps sending the signal, sometimes buttons do nothing. Last night I was able to control my lights & switch between activities & devices, but couldn't control anything else. I'll order a new battery from amazon.ca. Hopefully that fixes it.


Edit: Any particular brand of battery I should get?


----------



## BPlayer

Carefully remove the battery from the remote immediately, while you can. You can search the web on tips to removing the swollen battery.


See this link on replacements:
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Beware-Counterfeit-Logitech-Batteries/m-p/1116485#M82677


----------



## mdavej

Logitech has been replacing a lot of swollen battery One's with brand new Ultimate/Touch remotes lately, if you're interested in going that route.


----------



## Topher

Took a little finesse but got the battery out.

I'm not sure I'd like the Touch/Ultimate. I'm not a big fan of touch screens, although it's probably not much different than the One's. Then again, maybe the battery's not the reason the remote's been acting up & it's time to replace it. Don't know if they'd replace it with the Touch since I'm in Canada though.


----------



## Topher

How do I contact Harmony support? I didn't see an email address on their page.


----------



## jcalabria


There is an Email Support link HERE ... but it's a web form that you have to register on the site to use.

 

In the past (2009), I have used this address for direct email support for getting additional IR codes added...

 

        [email protected]

 

...but it has been quite a while so I have no idea if it still works.


----------



## Bob R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23899192
> 
> 
> Carefully remove the battery from the remote immediately, while you can. You can search the web on tips to removing the swollen battery.
> 
> 
> See this link on replacements:
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Beware-Counterfeit-Logitech-Batteries/m-p/1116485#M82677



Darn, the battery with the little red stripe on the end is the one I just bought.


It's no good?


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob R*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23901316
> 
> 
> Darn, the battery with the little red stripe on the end is the one I just bought.
> 
> 
> It's no good?


If it is not an OEM battery, you may have caused serious hardware problems, as the OEM batteries have special circuitry built into them. Users who have used non OEM batteries have reported non recoverable hardware failures of their remotes, using them.


----------



## Dominic26

I am having a problem that I hope someone can help with. My center channel speaker is in the way of the "IR eye" of my TV (Samsung HL61A750 DLP). I had to hold the remote in an extremely awkward position to make it reach the TV. Channel surfing was the worst. I then added an IR extender Now when you start an activity the TV stays on the last input it was on when it was turned off (all other functions are fine). It seems as id that is the only command that lags behind. You hit the help button and it instantly resolves it.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dominic26*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23911695
> 
> 
> I am having a problem that I hope someone can help with. My center channel speaker is in the way of the "IR eye" of my TV (Samsung HL61A750 DLP). I had to hold the remote in an extremely awkward position to make it reach the TV. Channel surfing was the worst. I then added an IR extender Now when you start an activity the TV stays on the last input it was on when it was turned off (all other functions are fine). It seems as id that is the only command that lags behind. You hit the help button and it instantly resolves it.


My in-laws had a problem with partially blocked IR sensors on a couple of their HT devices. They also had a ceiling fan in the center of the family room, so I stuck a cheap 2" diameter convex mirror ($2 car accessory item) to the bottom of the ceiling fan and now their H1's IR signals are reflected all over the room...works fine.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23915167
> 
> 
> My in-laws had a problem with partially blocked IR sensors on a couple of their HT devices. They also had a ceiling fan in the center of the family room, so I stuck a cheap 2" diameter convex mirror ($2 car accessory item) to the bottom of the ceiling fan and now their H1's IR signals are reflected all over the room...works fine.


I fine that pointing my harmony at the ceiling works for a couple of devices that are partially blocked in certain seating positions and I don't use a convex mirror. I have to admit that is a damn good idea though. +1 to Sgooter.


----------



## Duck05

Been a while since I have perused this thread - mostly being "depressed" over the H1 being discontinued and worse the migration to the web-based management/programming interface over the "thick client" (which I still use and will continue until forced to move).


The Logitech remote replacements and web based services are a huge step backward as far as I am concerned and I have seen nothing or read nothing that changes that opinion.


As for the many H1 users that have the swollen battery condition, the best thing to do is figure some way of getting them out and replacing them with a proper model. For those that have not read through this lengthy thread, there are a few battery replacements being sold as an H1 replacement but that is not always the case.


Examine the specs on the old battery carefully against the one you want to buy. Besides the 3.7V rating the other important spec is the 950mAh value - some of the replacements being sold are 930 or lower and while it may not seem to be that big a deal these batteries do not last as long, some do not charge properly, and there were some that believed caused damage to their H1s (but that is suspect).


Spend the time and research the proper replacement and pay the price (around $12) over the lesser ones being offered up as replacements.


Here is a suggestion:

http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li-ion-battery-for-logitech-harmony-one-remote.html


----------



## SeekingNirvana

All of a sudden my remote froze up and none of the buttons work!! The power button is blinking quickly 5 times in row then a small pause......and the screen has this

 


I thought maybe the battery was dead and left it in the charger all night......still broke!


Any ideas?!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_50#post_23942915
> 
> 
> All of a sudden my remote froze up and none of the buttons work!! The power button is blinking quickly 5 times in row then a small pause......and the screen has this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe the battery was dead and left it in the charger all night......still broke!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?!


 

Check/try this:

 

My Harmony® One Advanced Universal Remote appears frozen and only displays "Safe Mode" on the LCD screen


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23942962
> 
> 
> Check/try this:
> 
> My Harmony® One Advanced Universal Remote appears frozen and only displays "Safe Mode" on the LCD screen



Thanks I'll give that a try when I get home.


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duck05*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23927277
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Examine the specs on the old battery carefully against the one you want to buy. Besides the 3.7V rating *the other important spec is the 950mAh value* - some of the replacements being sold are 930 or lower and while it may not seem to be that big a deal these batteries do not last as long, some do not charge properly, and there were some that believed caused damage to their H1s (but that is suspect).
> 
> ...



The link in post 10993, to the Logitech site, has the aftermarket one that causes problems at 950mAh, & the genuine Logitech one at 930mHa. I'll have to check the swollen battery when I get home. Haven't received the new one yet.


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23942962
> 
> 
> Check/try this:
> 
> My Harmony® One Advanced Universal Remote appears frozen and only displays "Safe Mode" on the LCD screen



Worked!! Thanks!


Wonder why all of a sudden it would do that? The remote has only been used for a few weeks, so basically new.


----------



## jcalabria


I have several Harmony remotes of varying models (going back to when the 880 first came out, including three H1s), and it has only happened once to me on and that was just this past summer when a 610 did it.  Procedure was slightly different for that model (hold down the "2" button as you insert the battery), but it cleared just fine.  Unless it happens repeatedly, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## dbphd

I've been using a couple of Harmony Ones for several years now, and given I've changed the setup in our media room, I decided to try reprograming the remote I use there. First, there was no obvious way to change equipment with the same login, so I created another account, an annoyance. Second, the database for the Oppo 105 has the correct input functions in the correct order, but when it ask how it's controlled input is not one of the controls, so I used down arrow. My setup uses the 105 as the processor and selects between Blu-ray and the rear HDMI input. When I start up play a Blu-ray or watch TV, the 105 comes up in Main Menu. Can anyone help?


db


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10980#post_23960432
> 
> 
> I've been using a couple of Harmony Ones for several years now, and given I've changed the setup in our media room, I decided to try reprograming the remote I use there. First, there was no obvious way to change equipment with the same login, so I created another account, an annoyance. Second, the database for the Oppo 105 has the correct input functions in the correct order, but when it ask how it's controlled input is not one of the controls, so I used down arrow. My setup uses the 105 as the processor and selects between Blu-ray and the rear HDMI input. When I start up play a Blu-ray or watch TV, the 105 comes up in Main Menu. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> db


You don't have to create a new account to change devices in your Harmony One setup. so unless you are at the 15 device limit, all you have to do is add the new device(s), run the setup again for the Activities affected, then delete the old device. I have done that many times over the years, as I am always upgrading my equipment, transferind devices from one setup to another. I have 5 different setups in my house


----------



## ejhuzy

I've been using my One for years and really like it. I'm at the point now that I need to replace my 5 year old blu-ray player. I haven't sync'd my remote to the desktop in years. Will still be able to use the harmony desktop software or will it force me to the on-line version (myharmony.com?)?


And, if I am forced to myharmony.com, what do I lose? I do take advantage of sequences.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23974465
> 
> 
> I've been using my One for years and really like it. I'm at the point now that I need to replace my 5 year old blu-ray player. I haven't sync'd my remote to the desktop in years. Will still be able to use the harmony desktop software or will it force me to the on-line version (myharmony.com?)?
> 
> 
> And, if I am forced to myharmony.com, what do I lose? I do take advantage of sequences.


I don't think the older One works with myharmony, only the newer One Plus does. You should be fine, if you can remember your login.


For the record, myharmony supports 25 step sequences now, whereas the old software is only 5 steps.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23974661
> 
> 
> I don't think the older One works with myharmony, only the newer One Plus does. You should be fine, if you can remember your login.
> 
> 
> For the record, myharmony supports 25 step sequences now, whereas the old software is only 5 steps.



Thanks. Sounds like even if I get forced to myharmony.com I can use my sequences.


----------



## joe221

Older remotes, with the exception of the 700, stay on the old local software. You are fine.


----------



## dbphd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23973424
> 
> 
> You don't have to create a new account to change devices in your Harmony One setup. so unless you are at the 15 device limit, all you have to do is add the new device(s), run the setup again for the Activities affected, then delete the old device. I have done that many times over the years, as I am always upgrading my equipment, transferind devices from one setup to another. I have 5 different setups in my house



Between my earlier post and your post, setting up new equipment then deleting the old equipment occurred to me, but I haven't done it. Nevertheless, I appreciate your suggestion. Now I wonder (1) if I can delete the old account so I can reuse the login name and (2) if I can change the login name of an existing account.


db


----------



## mdavej

1. No

2. No


You can either use your existing account or create a new one.


----------



## Nick_WI

Well it took my young children a year and a half to break my One. My 5 year old started banging it on the coffee table because it wasn't responding, breaking the screen.


Anyone know where I can find the best deal as we approach Black Friday and Cyber Monday? I've seen prices dip in the last few months but they're back up right now. I'd even settle for a 650 for the time being.


----------



## wthomas69

Just saw the 700 at Costco for $73


----------



## wthomas69

Think BB had the 650 on BF for $60


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23987716
> 
> 
> Think BB had the 650 on BF for $60


$40 actually.


----------



## rightintel

Just wondering if anyone's used it w/ Xbox One and if it's of little use now(since you input your device model numbers & the One controls everything)???


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23987783
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone's used it w/ Xbox One and if it's of little use now(since you input your device model numbers & the One controls everything)???


Yes they have. Even with the One controlling everything else, how will you control the one besides screaming and waving your arms or using a joystick and a couple of buttons? I think a remote is still going to be very useful, especially the first time Xbox tunes into the Playboy channel in front of the kids as you say, "I said watch PAWN stars, not PORN stars!"


----------



## Deezul

I set it up as well. I currently have the Xbox in the Standby mode, but I suspect I will turn it off and just use the H1 for powering on and off. The voice commands are great, but I still have devices not plugged in so the H1 won't be put out to pasture just yet.


----------



## rightintel

I'm sure it'll all work out I guess, but I'm unclear as to how it'll fit in. The One replaces my blu-ray player, and my Directv DVR will be connected to my One as well. Those were the other 2 devices besides my 360, and the One can power my TV up so...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23988109
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll all work out I guess, but I'm unclear as to how it'll fit in. The One replaces my blu-ray player, and my Directv DVR will be connected to my One as well. Those were the other 2 devices besides my 360, and the One can power my TV up so...


How do you turn the Xbox on, or change volume or channels without a remote? How do you change the gain on the 10kHz band of the equalizer on your AVR? I think voice control is a gimmick that likely won't be used once the novelty wears off.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_100#post_23988235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23988109
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll all work out I guess, but I'm unclear as to how it'll fit in. The One replaces my blu-ray player, and my Directv DVR will be connected to my One as well. Those were the other 2 devices besides my 360, and the One can power my TV up so...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you turn the Xbox on, or change volume or channels without a remote? How do you change the gain on the 10kHz band of the equalizer on your AVR? I think voice control is a gimmick that likely won't be used once the novelty wears off.
Click to expand...


Good point(especially in regards to AVR's), however I THINK you can power up/volume/channels, etc. by voice right? I understand the Harmony's software has been updated to include the One, so I'll plug in by USB and see how it goes after I add it to the device list...


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23987711
> 
> 
> Just saw the 700 at Costco for $73





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23987716
> 
> 
> Think BB had the 650 on BF for $60





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23987736
> 
> 
> $40 actually.



Thank you all! I ended up seeing the Black Friday special in another thread right after I posted here. The 650 seems to be the only one listed for special pricing at the big box stores on BF.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23988235
> 
> 
> How do you turn the Xbox on, or change volume or channels without a remote? How do you change the gain on the 10kHz band of the equalizer on your AVR? I think voice control is a gimmick that likely won't be used once the novelty wears off.


I agree about voice control being a novelty. Yhe comcast xfinity app has it and I rarely use it. It's easier to just pick up the remote in most cases. I have used it to do searches when I didn't feel like typing. So I guess it's not a total waste.


----------



## Natrix1973

Anyone have either good/bad experiences with the factory refurbished Ones?


Mine is getting due for replacement and I can't say that I like any of the newer models. The volume rocker is getting clicky and the rubberized back cover is wearing out.


I really want to stick with another One than find something new.


----------



## DeadEd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/10990_70#post_23988235
> 
> 
> How do you turn the Xbox on



I think you are still thinking about pawn. The Xbox One is still very young.


----------



## balboa dave

I bought a refurbished One for $99 several months ago, and it works great. But to be fair, that's not a guarantee.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_100#post_23988712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23988235
> 
> 
> How do you turn the Xbox on, or change volume or channels without a remote? How do you change the gain on the 10kHz band of the equalizer on your AVR? I think voice control is a gimmick that likely won't be used once the novelty wears off.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about voice control being a novelty. Yhe comcast xfinity app has it and I rarely use it. It's easier to just pick up the remote in most cases. I have used it to do searches when I didn't feel like typing. So I guess it's not a total waste.
Click to expand...


The voice command has already gotten a little old since I'm not good at it(don't always know what to say)/Xbox doesn't always respond. Right now for the most part it seems to work w/ the Logitech ok, but if anyone finds a nice setup within the Harmony software please post. it's powering everything up/down ok, but as far as navigating the directv/Xbox interface I'll have to keep playing w/ it...


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natrix1973*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23988728
> 
> 
> Anyone have either good/bad experiences with the factory refurbished Ones?
> 
> 
> Mine is getting due for replacement and I can't say that I like any of the newer models. The volume rocker is getting clicky and the rubberized back cover is wearing out.
> 
> 
> I really want to stick with another One than find something new.


I bought a refurb about a year ago, just as a backup for my 6 year-old H1. I kept the refurb in storage until about a month ago. I got it out recently to just make sure it works, and It has the dreaded white screen of death. Nothing fixes it. It's useless. Because I've had it for a year, albeit kept in original packaging, I have no recourse for replacement. I ordered another refurb, and checked it out as soon as it came in. It works perfectly. However, my 6 year-old H1 still works and looks good (except for the sluggish wake-up time which I've learned to bypass by just swiping the screen to wake it up.)


So, I recommend if you buy one as a backup, even if you don't intend to use it until your current One dies, you should at least check out the replacement upon arrival.


----------



## wthomas69

Just upgraded my TV from Mitsubishi rear projection television to Mitsubishi DLP, set up the new TV in the harmony software. Everything seems to be working correctly except for volume increase and volume decrease when I hit either button on the Harmony remote it makes the volume jump four or five steps. If I use the original Mitsubishi remote for volume increases one step at a time both up and down as it should. Anyone have any ideas as to why the harmony makes the volume go up or down for five steps with each button push. I did not have this issue with the Mitsubishi rear projection television.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_50#post_23987783
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone's used it w/ Xbox One and if it's of little use now(since you input your device model numbers & the One controls everything)???


Anyone else for a game of One on One?

From Logitech's blog: Xbox One: Coming to a Harmony Remote Near You


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11010#post_23990549
> 
> 
> Just upgraded my TV from Mitsubishi rear projection television to Mitsubishi DLP, set up the new TV in the harmony software. Everything seems to be working correctly except for volume increase and volume decrease when I hit either button on the Harmony remote it makes the volume jump four or five steps. If I use the original Mitsubishi remote for volume increases one step at a time both up and down as it should. Anyone have any ideas as to why the harmony makes the volume go up or down for five steps with each button push. I did not have this issue with the Mitsubishi rear projection television.



Sounds like a slightly incompatible code for volume. Try learning the volume up and volume down codes from your original TV remote.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natrix1973*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_50#post_23988728
> 
> 
> Anyone have either good/bad experiences with the factory refurbished Ones?
> 
> 
> Mine is getting due for replacement and I can't say that I like any of the newer models. The volume rocker is getting clicky and the rubberized back cover is wearing out.
> 
> 
> I really want to stick with another One than find something new.



Bought a refurb One this past Spring for use in the family room. Kids and wife use it every day (almost too much). I've had no problems.


----------



## jcalabria


All of my Harmony remotes have been refurbs except for my first 880 and my first One. One 880, two Ones, two 650s, two 610s, three 520s and one 550 have all been refurbs.  I haven't had a bit of trouble with any of them.  That said, all of my refurbs either came directly from Logitech or from a place that sells Logitech factory-refurbished devices (e.g., Meritline).  Items not refurbished by Logitech are a significantly greater crapshoot, IMO.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboa dave*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_100#post_23992544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_50#post_23987783
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone's used it w/ Xbox One and if it's of little use now(since you input your device model numbers & the One controls everything)???
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else for a game of One on One?
> 
> From Logitech's blog: Xbox One: Coming to a Harmony Remote Near You
Click to expand...


The problem is that the directional arrows control the Directv box(which is good), but I don't think there's a way to move around on your home screen w/ it(which is VERY BAD). I have to then power up the One controller, which has a chat cable/headset attached to it. Hopefully there's some workaround that show's up, it's a royal pain in the ass!


----------



## hernanu

 This may be the most overpriced item on *bay ever .


A Harmony One for 667.... the mind reels at the brazenness.


Free shipping though.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I would sell mine for that!


----------



## JudgeSmails

Well...bummer. Dropped my one about a foot onto the floor from the couch and the screen broke. Activities and anything on the LCD are basically unusable. Contact support and learned that there is no repair service or option after your year warranty is out. Very disappointed to say the least. I was willing to pay to get it fixed of course but learning there is ZERO support after a year even at your own expense is horrible. I was thinking earlier about getting the Ultimate anyway and now I won't buy another Logitech product due to this poor customer service.


----------



## Sgooter

Another option might be a used H1 from eBay.


----------



## jcalabria

Over the past three days, meritline.com has had the One for $125, the 700 for $60 and the 650 for $35. They don't state as such, but I have bought several from them and they have always been Logitech refurbished units that could pass for new.


----------



## phas3

on the fence with harmony one vs ultimate, what do you guys think?


----------



## BPlayer

I love my H1 and have it fine tuned to perfection. Had many concerns with the Touch when it was announced and some of the concerns have been eliminated with the Ultimate (and the software update for the Touch).


If you frequently use the hard buttons, especially the number buttons, and want to save some money then the H1 would be best.


If you have components in a cabinet or want all your commands to work 99% of the time, then the Ultimate would be best


As the H1 is discontinued, at best you will be getting a refurb unit, which is fine, but there are some less than reputable people out there who will sell you a non-working product.


If my H1 broke, I would seriously consider replacing it with an Ultimate (not the Touch).


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phas3*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24013854
> 
> 
> on the fence with harmony one vs ultimate, what do you guys think?



The One for sure. The transport button layout on the Ultimate is terrible. Go hold one @ Best Buy or whoever sells them in your area.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24014011
> 
> 
> The One for sure. The transport button layout on the Ultimate is terrible. Go hold one @ Best Buy or whoever sells them in your area.



No question, the one. It's the only one you can use without looking at it. Just by the feel of the buttons, you can do pretty much everything important. I think they went way backwards with the new model.


----------



## pappaduke

The one is the best remote ever IMO!!!! Touch screens are nice, but you have to look at them to operate them. My one has hard buttons for the most commonly used functions and the touch screen has the least common functions. The One is to remotes what Kuro is to televisions.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_50#post_24010295
> 
> 
> Over the past three days, meritline.com has had the One for $125, the 700 for $60 and the 650 for $35. They don't state as such, but I have bought several from them and they have always been Logitech refurbished units that could pass for new.


Cyber Monday deal on refurbished Ones at Meritline ... $99.99 with code coupon code MLCKP01ZNL1.


----------



## Mossberg

I was just about to post the meritline deal. I just picked one up myself.


----------



## Natrix1973

Thanks for posting that deal. I was looking at buying one today but I am glad I stopped here first and saved a few bucks!


How is Meritline to deal with if I have an issue with the remote?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natrix1973*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24023632
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that deal. I was looking at buying one today but I am glad I stopped here first and saved a few bucks!
> 
> 
> How is Meritline to deal with if I have an issue with the remote?


Fortunately, I have never had an issue where I needed to deal with Meritline's customer service, so I cannot directly answer your question.  That said... I have purchased a lot of things from Meritline over the years, including several refurbished Harmony remotes and Logitech mice/keyboards.  Although Meritline's ads have never claimed them to be, the condition, packaging and accessories these items were received with/in have always made it obvious that they were Logitech factory refurbs (identical to refurb items I have purchased directly from Logitech).

 

Meritline's projected delivery times (typically visible before you even put in your cart) have always been met or exceeded and their routine communications is excellent. 

 

Also, for whatever it's worth, Meritline is a Google Trusted Store , which offers some level of protection if you opt in at time of purchase.


----------



## Vlad2010

I just ordered a 25 FT HDMI cable from Meritline that was dead out of the box. I emailed them last night and got an email asking if they want them to refund me the money or send a replacement. Pretty good CS by my standards.


----------



## nehmia

Hello Harmony One aficionados, I just got a new TV and need to dust off that lovely software on my PC to update the remote. I wanted to also check my activities and optimize them while I'm at it. I read somewhere that the order in which devices or powered on can matter... what is the general rule of thumb for this? This would be for TV, AVR, STB/HTPC devices in an activity.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nehmia*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24028603
> 
> 
> Hello Harmony One aficionados, I just got a new TV and need to dust off that lovely software on my PC to update the remote. I wanted to also check my activities and optimize them while I'm at it. I read somewhere that the order in which devices or powered on can matter... what is the general rule of thumb for this? This would be for TV, AVR, STB/HTPC devices in an activity.


Sink>>Repeater(s)>>Source...

 

Display first, then work backwards up the HDMI chain until the source is the last to be tuned on... in your case, exactly as you have them listed.


----------



## 49Merc

Concur . With that said if you have HDMI handshake issues you may have to reorder startup.


----------



## nehmia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24029776
> 
> 
> 
> Sink>>Repeater(s)>>Source...
> 
> 
> Display first, then work backwards up the HDMI chain until the source is the last to be tuned on... in your case, exactly as you have them listed.



Excellent, thank you for the order. I listed those in order coincidentally.


----------



## Scurly

Left my Harmony One soaking in half a cup of water for about 2 hours last night. (Yes, on accident). It's been in rice for 12 hours now.


Anyone think it's trash or does it have a chance?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24048596
> 
> 
> Left my Harmony One soaking in half a cup of water for about 2 hours last night. (Yes, on accident). It's been in rice for 12 hours now.
> 
> 
> Anyone think it's trash or does it have a chance?



You need a miracle. I'd say 80-20 against.


----------



## Scurly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24048649
> 
> 
> You need a miracle. I'd say 80-20 against.



I thought so. Any recommendations on how long to leave in the rice?


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24048710
> 
> 
> I thought so. Any recommendations on how long to leave in the rice?



No, its never happened to me. I wish you luck.


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24048710
> 
> 
> I thought so. Any recommendations on how long to leave in the rice?



You should leave it as long as possible, at least a week and two might be better. The battery should have been removed from the unit. The problem is if you turn it on before it is completely dry there could be a short and remote is then toast.


----------



## harrybnbad

I'd also open it up. and use a hair dryer on no heat. and low speed fan. don't let it get hot. It creates moisture. and then more rice. switching the rice (new dry rice over and over) helps too


----------



## harrybnbad

I'm actually looking to replace and upgrade my 880. just don't know where to begin....


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrybnbad*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24051378
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking to replace and upgrade my 880. just don't know where to begin....


How many devices do you have on your 880 today (just real devices, no placeholders like PS4)? If you have less than 9, a 700 will work fine for you.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Anybody have any tips for cleaning this thing? I wiped mine down and got that sticky, tacky feeling on the rubber part. I've had kitchen utensils grips get the same way.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24051962
> 
> 
> Anybody have any tips for cleaning this thing? I wiped mine down and got that sticky, tacky feeling on the rubber part. I've had kitchen utensils grips get the same way.


Nothing you can do about that unfortunately. Rubber is breaking down.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24051962
> 
> 
> Anybody have any tips for cleaning this thing? I wiped mine down and got that sticky, tacky feeling on the rubber part. I've had kitchen utensils grips get the same way.


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24052157
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you can do about that unfortunately. Rubber is breaking down.


There is one thing you can do, but it is somewhat extreme.  Completely remove the rubberized coating.  I've not had it happen on any of my Ones, but it has happened on many other items I own with a similar coating (Harmony 550, Logitech and Microsoft mice, Tasco binoculars, etc.).  When it's happend, I removed the bulk of the coating either with my fingernail or non-marring plastic scraper (a credit card should do in a pinch).  Once the bulk of the coating was removed, the remainder can be cleaned up with a soft cloth that has been dampened with WD-40.  It was only about a month ago that I pulled the H550 out of a drawer and found it to be a sticky mess... It only took about 15 minutes of work to clean it up.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Yeah it's not _real_ sticky yet, just a little tacky. I'll observe and see if it gets any worse


----------



## Scurly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24051321
> 
> 
> You should leave it as long as possible, at least a week and two might be better. The battery should have been removed from the unit. The problem is if you turn it on before it is completely dry there could be a short and remote is then toast.



I did not take the battery out before putting it into the rice. I suppose I'll just leave it alone, undisturbed for a week or so and see what happens. There isn't much expectation for this one. Also, if it doesn't work after taking it out of the rice....no harm in taking it apart at that point.


Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## DeadEd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11060_70#post_24051321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11040#post_24048710
> 
> 
> I thought so. Any recommendations on how long to leave in the rice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should leave it as long as possible, at least a week and two might be better.
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think that after a few days the rice is going to get mushy and then not taste good.


----------



## Natrix1973

I received my refurbished One from Meritline today and it looks like new other than the LCD is definitely not the same as the LCD from the original One. The activity icons are smaller. You wouldn't really be able to tell unless they are side by side though so for $100 it was worth it.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natrix1973*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24059212
> 
> 
> I received my refurbished One from Meritline today and it looks like new other than the LCD is definitely not the same as the LCD from the original One. The activity icons are smaller. You wouldn't really be able to tell unless they are side by side though so for $100 it was worth it.


Yep, that's a later model, so it's not Meritline's fault. It's been discussed previously. The icons also have visible horizontal lines much like a bad interlaced image. The effect seems to go away after a second or two (or it could be that your eyes/brain resolves it). As you said, though, it's probably only noticeable if compared side-by-side.


----------



## mccoady

I don't have a Harmony One myself but have setup both my mom's and brother's for them. I have a URC MX-810 which I've had for a few years and is starting to wear out and have been thinking about picking up a Refurbished Harmony One at Meritline. You guys say the newer ones have smaller icons but is it a dramatic difference I have been trying to find where you discussed this earlier. Never have purchased a refurbished remote before do they come with everything like a new one?


A few months ago my brother tried to connect his remote to the server to update it but it kept saying it would take a few minutes but just hung there. I think he finally gave up and don't know if he has tried it since. This will be an issue now because he just ordered a new AVR and I have updated the programing so we are waiting to get the receiver before he tries it again. Some questions:


1. If it still hangs is this a remote or server problem?


2. What happens if a person creates a new account to use with his remote does the old account with all the settings/programing get erased? If so can the programing from the original account be moved to the new account? Guess we were thinking if the remote still hung maybe a new account would fix it.


----------



## BPlayer

You will not notice the difference in the icons, and the package should come with everything (remote, battery, charger, and cord). It should come with the software CD but if not just download it from the website.


There were server issues a few months ago when updates were being performed. There are also slowdowns when a new product hits the market and lots of people are trying to do updates. There also tends to be a spike after Christmas when new owners are doing update. No idea if the capacity has been increased, but this is a temporary inconvenience.


The old account is retained, and some users have a secondary account for testing things. After testing the remote is switched back using the "old" account. If you have a new remote, under warranty, there should be no charge for Technical Support to clone your account, but cloning just replicates the problem. Best case is to start from scratch.


----------



## mdavej

1. Don't know

2. Old account stays forever. I have 5 accounts for one of my remotes.


----------



## DeadEd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccoady*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11060_70#post_24065760
> 
> 
> I don't have a Harmony One myself but have setup both my mom's and brother's for them. I have a URC MX-810 which I've had for a few years and is starting to wear out and have been thinking about picking up a Refurbished Harmony One at Meritline. You guys say the newer ones have smaller icons but is it a dramatic difference I have been trying to find where you discussed this earlier.



Search is a little difficult in this forum. I suggest you go back and carefully read all 11,079 posts in this thread. I'm sure you will find it.


----------



## mccoady

Thanks guys I always wondered if you could have multiple accounts for a remote especially a second one for testing!


I assume you will need to use a different username & password but will you need to use a different email if it asks?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24066665
> 
> 
> ...It should come with the software CD but if not just download it from the website....


FYI, I just received a refurb from Meritline (that I ordered for a friend). The CD did not come with it. Not a big deal, because, as you said, it can be downloaded.


----------



## DeadEd

Mccoady,

You can use the same email address. I did for my 4 H1's.


----------



## mccoady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadEd*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24067872
> 
> 
> Mccoady,
> 
> You can use the same email address. I did for my 4 H1's.




Much appreciated!


Is Meritline's price of $125 the normal price for a Harmony One Refurbished? I read here that the BF price was $100 has anyone seen it lower?


----------



## mahdlokg

One quick queston. I have an opportunity to buy a nearly new Harmony One from a buddy. I asked him how to basically set it up and he says you just hook it up to the computer and set up an account. He doesn't have a setup CD, so my question is, do I need a setup CD or can you set everything up online? Appreciate any responses. Thanks.


----------



## IfixitBIG

I believe everything is online now. Go to logitec's website and you can see. Yes they are, right here:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/harmony-one-advanced-universal-remote?crid=410&osid=14&bit=64


----------



## lorjam

I know the One supports 15 devices, but what is the maximum number of activities? Or is it unlimited, like the Ultimate?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_100#post_24075404
> 
> 
> I know the One supports 15 devices, but what is the maximum number of activities? Or is it unlimited, like the Ultimate?


I think the One and Ultimate are limited to 255 activities.


----------



## lorjam

Thanks. I guess that's more than enough.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I have the disc but no optical drives(internal) ! So I download it anyway


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24080384
> 
> 
> I have the disc but no optical drives(internal) ! So I download it anyway


As a general rule I disregard any software that comes prepackaged with any device and just automatically go online to get the latest version.


----------



## jcalabria


Meritline has refurbished Ones for $110 today with Coupon Code MLCKP17SNL1.


----------



## Dominic26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11050_50#post_24080721
> 
> 
> As a general rule I disregard any software that comes prepackaged with any device and just automatically go online to get the latest version.


+ 1


----------



## outerspace

When i first got my One a few years ago i used the software you had to download.

Then the next time i needed to change the functions on the remote (a year or so later), I used the online software and the look of the on screen buttons changed.

Now ive come to use the online software again but its not as fancy as the online software used to be.


Whats happened to the online software? It looks really basic to what it used to be earlier this year/last year.

Having updated my remote using the online software just now, the on screen buttons have gone back to the old style.

How do I get the different looking buttons back?


----------



## BPlayer

There is a software app that runs on you PC and a separate online app. Seems like you are using the online app. You will need to download and install the software app to get the better looking UI, but they are functionally equivalent.


----------



## outerspace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24096164
> 
> 
> There is a software app that runs on you PC and a separate online app. Seems like you are using the online app. You will need to download and install the software app to get the better looking UI, but they are functionally equivalent.



Im using them both and im still getting the old UI.

Im sure the online and pc software used to be different. One was far more powerful than the other and they looked different too.

They are both really basic now, it sux.


On one of my activities, it send the 'Power Toggle' command to my box, but I want to change it to 'Power On'. Im sure i could do this quite easily earlier this year.


----------



## BPlayer

The Logitech Harmony Remote Software (7.7.0) is an app launched on my my and cannot be mistaken for the web browser version. As I said before the functionality is virtually the same.


To change from Power Toggle to discrete Power On requires that these command be available for the particular device. Once this is confirmed, the change is made via review of the Activity.


----------



## Scurly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24054919
> 
> 
> I did not take the battery out before putting it into the rice. I suppose I'll just leave it alone, undisturbed for a week or so and see what happens. There isn't much expectation for this one. Also, if it doesn't work after taking it out of the rice....no harm in taking it apart at that point.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's feedback.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scurly*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11070#post_24054919
> 
> 
> I did not take the battery out before putting it into the rice. I suppose I'll just leave it alone, undisturbed for a week or so and see what happens. There isn't much expectation for this one. Also, if it doesn't work after taking it out of the rice....no harm in taking it apart at that point.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's feedback.[/quote
> 
> 
> Well, I took the remote out of the bag of rice today. To my delightful surprise, the remote works very well


----------



## DeadEd

But the real question is, how did the rice taste?


----------



## pbarach

Does the Roku 3 work with the Harmony One?


----------



## balpers

Yes.. I programmed mine quite a while ago and I don't remember the database category. I think it is DVD. All functions (except the RF gaming ones) work perfectly.


Cheers,


Burt


----------



## lorjam

Anybody have a DVDO DUO? I can't find it in the device data base to program it into my One.


----------



## mdavej

Amplifiers - Audio/Video Switch - DVDO - iScan Duo


----------



## dantoscano


Just finished setting up my H1 and, considering that I am not great at things like this, am very happy with the results. the only thing I can't get figured out is how to download the tv icons form iconharmony without having to use the zip extractor and get all of the unwanted browser software installed on my pc. Can someone tell me the best way to get the icons loaded onto to the H1?

 

Thanks


----------



## BPlayer

They have to be downloaded in .zip format, but Win 7 or 8 can open these files without additional s/w being installed. Or you could just install 7zip and delete it when you are finished.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPlayer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24118900
> 
> 
> ...Win 7 or 8 can open these files without additional s/w being installed...


I believe this to be true all the way back to Windows XP.


----------



## dantoscano


I am right clicking on the icon ans then hitting "save picture as" and saving it. When I am trying to add it to the H! it kind of works but the icons look terrible (don't fit and have a piece missing out of the icon). ANy suggestions on what I am doing wrong?

 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbarach*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11000_100#post_24108368
> 
> 
> Does the Roku 3 work with the Harmony One?



Yes. I just set up a new Roku 3 yesterday with my H1. The Roku is listed as a DVD device in the Harmony software.


However, I selected the Roku XS 2 from the database rather than the 3 after reading previous advice to do so in order to include more Roku commands. I easily mapped the "Home" and "Options" commands to H1 hard buttons in the software (no learning required). My Roku 3 is working perfectly with the H1.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ames*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24120083
> 
> 
> Yes. I just set up a new Roku 3 yesterday with my H1. The Roku is listed as a DVD device in the Harmony software.
> 
> 
> However, I selected the Roku XS 2 from the database rather than the 3 after reading previous advice to do so in order to include more Roku commands. I easily mapped the "Home" and "Options" commands to H1 hard buttons in the software (no learning required). My Roku 3 is working perfectly with the H1.



Could you please be more specific about the commands available in the XS 2 and not available in the 3?


Thanks,


Burt


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dantoscano*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24119086
> 
> 
> I am right clicking on the icon ans then hitting "save picture as" and saving it. When I am trying to add it to the H! it kind of works but the icons look terrible (don't fit and have a piece missing out of the icon). ANy suggestions on what I am doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


You've not downloaded the icons, but rather thumbnails. Delete those. Go back to iconharmony site. Search for and select each icon you want. The site essentially adds each one you select to a queue. When you're done making your selections, click zip (or whatever the button says on iconharmony site). It will then create a zip file that you can download. The zip file will contain only the icons you selected. Once the file is downloaded to your PC, right-click the zip file and use your computer's native software to unzip it.


Sent from my Samsung GS3


----------



## Tom Ames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24120960
> 
> 
> Could you please be more specific about the commands available in the XS 2 and not available in the 3?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Burt



Sorry. I don't know. I was simply following the recommendations given earlier in this thread or in the Roku 3 thread. It may or may not still be the case. Perhaps a search in the Roku 3 thread will reveal the answer to your question.


----------



## dantoscano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24121272
> 
> 
> 
> You've not downloaded the icons, but rather thumbnails. Delete those. Go back to iconharmony site. Search for and select each icon you want. The site essentially adds each one you select to a queue. When you're done making your selections, click zip (or whatever the button says on iconharmony site). It will then create a zip file that you can download. The zip file will contain only the icons you selected. Once the file is downloaded to your PC, right-click the zip file and use your computer's native software to unzip it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GS3


Thanks for the help, that worked much better. Some of the icons don't seem to fit as well as others, I will try resizing them and see if this works.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dantoscano*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24121928
> 
> 
> ...Some of the icons don't seem to fit as well as others, I will try resizing them and see if this works.


If they're not fitting perfectly, you have the wrong icons. On the iconharmony home page, there are three columns. The center column says, "Touch, One, 900, 1100, 1000, 700/650, 8XX, TouchSquid" You need to ensure you're starting by selecting "One". That set of icons will perfectly fit on your One.


----------



## dantoscano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24122859
> 
> 
> 
> If they're not fitting perfectly, you have the wrong icons. On the iconharmony home page, there are three columns. The center column says, "Touch, One, 900, 1100, 1000, 700/650, 8XX, TouchSquid" You need to ensure you're starting by selecting "One". That set of icons will perfectly fit on your One.


Figured this out about a hour ago. Thanks for taking time to help a newbie!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24122859
> 
> 
> If they're not fitting perfectly, you have the wrong icons. On the iconharmony home page, there are three columns. The center column says, "Touch, One, 900, 1100, 1000, 700/650, 8XX, TouchSquid" You need to ensure you're starting by selecting "One". That set of icons will perfectly fit on your One.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dantoscano*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24123307
> 
> 
> 
> Figured this out about a hour ago. Thanks for taking time to help a newbie!



900 icons also work in the One. You might prefer the look of the 900 icons... or not... but they will work/fit perfectly on the One.


----------



## rc05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24123897
> 
> 
> 
> 900 icons also work in the One. You might prefer the look of the 900 icons... or not... but they will work/fit perfectly on the One.



Yes! I much prefer the 900 icons over the One icons.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc05*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_50#post_24123968
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I much prefer the 900 icons over the One icons.


Agree... IMO the glassy blue 900 icons look much better than the (still nice looking) black One icons, and they fit in great with the One's standard blue theme.


----------



## BMLocal175

I have DirecTv. When I hit an icon to change the channel, it goes to that channel but there is a menu at the bottom of the screen showing channel info with what's on and the next few shows coming on. I need to hit exit every time to get this off. If I hit another icon for a different channel it switches to that channel in that menu and shows me what's on.


Is there a way to get rid of this either with the directv box or the One?


Did some research, it's the mini guide that shows up on the bottom. Not sure why it is coming up when I select a channel. It stays until I hit exit. Not a big deal but would be nice just to hit an icon and have the full channel and not the mini guide with it and have to exit it.


----------



## Duck05

If the regular Direct TV remote behaves the same way then it would not be the H1 (just punch in the channel number as the H1 is doing). There may be a setup or options menu in the Direct TV box that could make it go away... Check there first....


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24127973
> 
> 
> I have DirecTv. When I hit an icon to change the channel, it goes to that channel but there is a menu at the bottom of the screen showing channel info with what's on and the next few shows coming on. I need to hit exit every time to get this off. If I hit another icon for a different channel it switches to that channel in that menu and shows me what's on.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of this either with the directv box or the One?
> 
> 
> Did some research, it's the mini guide that shows up on the bottom. Not sure why it is coming up when I select a channel. It stays until I hit exit. Not a big deal but would be nice just to hit an icon and have the full channel and not the mini guide with it and have to exit it.



Go to the device setup wizard for your DirecTV box and run through the options, when you get to the part about how the channels get input change that to "numbers only". I suspect that your remote is sending the channel numbers and then a SELECT command, you can verify this by trying it with your original DTV remote - enter "2-0-6-SELECT" and see if the problem duplicates.


----------



## BMLocal175

You are probably right but not sure how to get the wizard setup again. Don't see it in the settings. Will look again later.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24127973
> 
> 
> I have DirecTv. When I hit an icon to change the channel, it goes to that channel but there is a menu at the bottom of the screen showing channel info with what's on and the next few shows coming on. I need to hit exit every time to get this off. If I hit another icon for a different channel it switches to that channel in that menu and shows me what's on.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of this either with the directv box or the One?
> 
> 
> Did some research, it's the mini guide that shows up on the bottom. Not sure why it is coming up when I select a channel. It stays until I hit exit. Not a big deal but would be nice just to hit an icon and have the full channel and not the mini guide with it and have to exit it.



That sounds like you are getting the mini-guide on the bottom of the screen. That's tied to the blue button. Maybe you didn't quite explain to the Harmony program how the DirecTV box changes channels.


Go into the Harmony software and:


Select Devices.
Select your DirecTV box.
Select "Re-do setup for this device." and click Next
Verify the info and pay special attention to the page titled "What command do you use to end channel entry?". Make sure that's set to "NumberEnter" and not "Blue".


----------



## BMLocal175

Thanks, in the One's setup for the DVR, I switched from numbers and select, to just numbers.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24138417
> 
> 
> Thanks, in the One's setup for the DVR, I switched from numbers and select, to just numbers.


"Select" is what gave you the weird results. Should have been Enter as noted above. Still works without Enter, but will change channels faster with it.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24138479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24138417
> 
> 
> Thanks, in the One's setup for the DVR, I switched from numbers and select, to just numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> "Select" is what gave you the weird results. Should have been Enter as noted above. Still works without Enter, but will change channels faster with it.
Click to expand...


I can't believe I never knew this!!!


----------



## johnboy813

I have seen this asked before on the harmony one thread, but I do not believe I have seen a definitive answer to it. I had one of the dreaded blue stripe batteries that finally would only hold a charge for 2 days max. I purchased a replacement battery from Batteries and Things and charged if for a full 24 hours (have done the charge a few times). It comes off the charger and the battery indicator shows a full charge but less than an hour later it is signaling a low battery. I did notice that the contacts on the battery are much smaller than the ones on the original battery with the blue stripe. Was I shipped the wrong battery or did I just get a bad one?


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnboy813*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24146698
> 
> 
> I have seen this asked before on the harmony one thread, but I do not believe I have seen a definitive answer to it. I had one of the dreaded blue stripe batteries that finally would only hold a charge for 2 days max. I purchased a replacement battery from Batteries and Things and charged if for a full 24 hours (have done the charge a few times). It comes off the charger and the battery indicator shows a full charge but less than an hour later it is signaling a low battery. I did notice that the contacts on the battery are much smaller than the ones on the original battery with the blue stripe. Was I shipped the wrong battery or did I just get a bad one?


Check out page 367 and posts 11003 and 10998. They have the following links in them:
http://www.smavtronics.com/950mah-li-ion-battery-for-logitech-harmony-one-remote.html 
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Beware-Counterfeit-Logitech-Batteries/m-p/1116485#M82677 

That page also has a lot of discussion about batteries.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24138342
> 
> 
> That sounds like you are getting the mini-guide on the bottom of the screen. That's tied to the blue button. Maybe you didn't quite explain to the Harmony program how the DirecTV box changes channels.
> 
> 
> Go into the Harmony software and:
> 
> 
> Select Devices.
> Select your DirecTV box.
> Select "Re-do setup for this device." and click Next
> Verify the info and pay special attention to the page titled "What command do you use to end channel entry?". Make sure that's set to "NumberEnter" and not "Blue".


Does that work for the new comcast X1 boxes?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24147124
> 
> 
> Does that work for the new comcast X1 boxes?


However you enter a channel number manually today is how you need to set up harmony.


----------



## johnboy813

Thanks, I looked at the battery I was sent and it says it is a replacement for the R-IG7. I guess I will be sending it back and ordering a new one elsewhere.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24147124
> 
> 
> Does that work for the new comcast X1 boxes?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24147512
> 
> 
> However you enter a channel number manually today is how you need to set up harmony.



Pappa,


I don't have a comcast box, but however you enter channels on the X1's remote, you need to set the Harmony up to do the same.


----------



## pappaduke

O


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100#post_24151305
> 
> 
> 
> Pappa,
> 
> 
> I don't have a comcast box, but however you enter channels on the X1's remote, you need to set the Harmony up to do the same.


Thanks. I was hoping I could skip having to hit the enter button after pressing the channel number. The old boxes I had did would go to the channel without having to press the enter button. It's a minor annoyance I was hoping to get rid of.


----------



## schmiggyjk

Using a harmony one and a Panasonic 65VT60.


I have an issue. I thought maybe I could set a macro to turn on game mode when I switch on my game systems with my harmony remote. In theory I still can, the problem is, the VT60 always remembers where you were last in the menus. Thus if I am out of place in the menu from where the macro is first programmed the macro wont work right.


Three questions. One, can I turn off that "remember where I was in the menu" setting somewhere on the TV? I'd just like it to default to menu > picture > page 1 every time.


If I can't do that, its a there a dedicated button or combination I can use to switch to game mode?


Or do any of you other handy harmony users have another solution?


I really don't want to have to navigate the menus every time I turn on one of my game systems just to turn on game mode.


----------



## dirk1843

Quick question....I have been using Harmony One for a while now, I have replaced my Samsung TV with a newer model. Basic functions like power and input and volume are the same, however there are few new functions that are not in the setup for the old Samsung, the NEW remote is Bluetooth, and since the TV is in almost every activity I have setup, I don't want to delete or replace as that I think that would be a major undertaking.


Anyway to add the few controls I am looking for? I have been using the old software that resides on the PC, don't want to use the Web for the One.


Thanks!!


----------



## smithfarmer

Can't you just download the new codes into the Ones pc app?


----------



## dirk1843

I need to get the codes into the DEVICE that is my old TV. If I just download the full set of codes for the NEW TV, it will be a NEW device that won't be in my activities.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24165022
> 
> 
> I need to get the codes into the DEVICE that is my old TV. If I just download the full set of codes for the NEW TV, it will be a NEW device that won't be in my activities.


You can either "learn" any new commands under your old device or create a new device and replace the old TV in your activities.


I recommend the latter as rerunning the activity setup wizard is not that bad; the process keeps a lot of your setup intact. Try it on a less used activity to see if it is acceptable to you or not...


----------



## hernanu

I'd second Duck (the fifth).


Just create the new device and replace the old with the new.


----------



## dirk1843

I managed to shoe horn everything I was needing into there........I was afraid that since I had never "replaced" a device before that if I did, all of the tweaks I had made to power on/off status, inputs, learning keys, etc would have to be re-done.


Thanks for all the help.......


----------



## Dominic26

Confirmed today, our Sharp is toast. Just replaced it with a Samsung. Added the Samsung to my devices. Then I went through each activity that used the Sharp and replaced it with the Sammy. Took only about 20 minutes. Only thing is some fine tuning as we use the new set. Then deleted the Sharp. No problems.


----------



## BuckoNZ

I have a Logitech Harmony One - I've had it for about 4 years - and found it an excellent device. If i was to purcahse a new Logitech Harmony remote, which of the latest models would be the best "direct replacement" for the One?


----------



## mdavej

The 700 is a step down, but probably the closest.


----------



## BuckoNZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11130#post_24187976
> 
> 
> The 700 is a step down, but probably the closest.



What about the Harmony Touch:
http://mobile.logitech.com/en-nz/product/harmony-touch?crid=60


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11130#post_24188322
> 
> 
> What about the Harmony Touch:
> http://mobile.logitech.com/en-nz/product/harmony-touch?crid=60


Do a search here, and check the thread on the Touch as well. It seems a few Harmony One users don't like the Touch due to the illogical placement of the touchscreen in the middle of the remote. Using hard buttons at the top of the remote results in accidentally interacting with the touchscreen. It's pretty, but poor functional design. That's an opinion, mind you. I recommend you go somewhere where you can put your hands on one and try it out. This is why many of us have purchased "spare" Harmony Ones (often refurbs).


----------



## mdavej

While Logitech thinks the Touch replaces the One, they are very different, not a "direct" replacement IMO. There is no direct replacement for the One really.


----------



## balpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckoNZ*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11130#post_24187583
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony One - I've had it for about 4 years - and found it an excellent device. If i was to purcahse a new Logitech Harmony remote, which of the latest models would be the best "direct replacement" for the One?



One option is to keep your eye on meritline.com. They frequently run coupon sales on reconditioned Harmony Ones. I purchased one a few months ago for $109. Fast service, no problems.


Burt


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balpers*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_50#post_24189817
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to keep your eye on meritline.com. They frequently run coupon sales on reconditioned Harmony Ones. I purchased one a few months ago for $109. Fast service, no problems.
> 
> 
> Burt


I've purchased two Ones, two 650s and a 700 from Meritline.  The Ones and the 650s were definitely Logitech factory refurbs and were indistinguishable from new.  The 700 was packed differently and had some very minor signs of prior use, so I suspect that it was not Logitech-sourced.  All have functioned perfectly. 

 

Previously, I had also purchased refurbs from TigerDirect... an 880, two 610s, a 550 and four 520s.  All of those were also good-as-new Logitech refurbs.  The only units I ever purchased new were my first two Harmony remotes... my original 880 and original One... and I also purchased another One new as a Christmas present for my son.


----------



## BuckoNZ

Thanks to all four your comments.


----------



## davehale

I would like to jump in if I may. I have a Harmony One and an OPPO 103 remote. All the buttons I need on the Harmony One are good except I can't seem to program the "Return" button on the One to go backwards like the OPPO can. Does the return arrow just right of the mute button on the One mimic the return button on the OPPO, meaning can it go backwards till I get to the original OPPO menu screen? I cant seem to program this button under the devices tab. Direct IR will not get me there.


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11130#post_24216786
> 
> 
> I would like to jump in if I may. I have a Harmony One and an OPPO 103 remote. All the buttons I need on the Harmony One are good except I can't seem to program the "Return" button on the One to go backwards like the OPPO can. Does the return arrow just right of the mute button on the One mimic the return button on the OPPO, meaning can it go backwards till I get to the original OPPO menu screen? I cant seem to program this button under the devices tab. Direct IR will not get me there.


I have it working. I will look tomorrow to see how I programmed it.


----------



## davehale

Thanks pbarach- I have had this remote for several years but cant get this one button to work. If you can help me then I wouldn't need the OPPO remote anymore.


----------



## davehale

You may already have found out but the latest firmware saves to last output on the OPPO 103/105


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davehale*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_50#post_24219454
> 
> 
> Thanks pbarach- I have had this remote for several years but cant get this one button to work. If you can help me then I wouldn't need the OPPO remote anymore.



OK, here's what works for me: When I got the 103, I found that telling the Harmony software (not the online version, but the downloaded version) that I had an Oppo 103 got me a very restricted list of commands. So, like most people who have an Oppo 103 or 105 and use the H1 remote, I eventually found that the Logitech software should be told that I have an Oppo 93 or 95. These units have pretty much the same remotes as the 103, and Logitech has them set up better in their database. If you haven't set up your H1 software this way, then I'd recommend that you add the Oppo 93 as a device, then go into each of your activities and replace the Oppo 103 with the Oppo 93. Then you can delete the Oppo 103 device from the H1 software.


Concerning that button next to the Mute on the H1, Logitech calls that "Prev" in its software. When you Customize Buttons for each of the activities in which you use the Oppo, customize the Prev button with the Oppo command "Return."


----------



## davehale

pbarach

Thank you so much as it is now working, finally! phew!. I tried several times over many years but no luck. Following your advice, I now am very grateful. If you need a base unit with AC adapter and an extra battery, PM me your address and I will send. I could send you my first Harmony One remote but my wife stepped on it 4 days after buying it and kind of destroyed the interface but have kept it. Thanks

Dave Hale


----------



## pbarach

^^ Thanks for the offer, but I have all of the pieces of my H1, and the base unit is on a high shelf where nobody will step on it


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Getting around to some of the additional features of my now ancient Sony BDP-S370. Since I started using a media server and NAS device for watching my blurays I'm not using the Sony for disc playback much these days. Might as well use it for some of its other stuff.


Started listening to Pandora. With the ability to do multi-channel out and some of the great Pandora radio stations it is a nice feature.


I'm getting ready to make a Listen to Pandora activity. Can head down the macro path and that looks like that is my only option.


But before I do I wanted to check and see if anyone has a discrete command for Pandora?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Figured out a rather straight forward way to make this work. Can't save more than one Favorite though. Saved Pandora to Favorites. Then setup a sequence on power on that goes to Favorite, then selects Pandora from the list of Favorites. There's only one there but it still needs to be Selected. We only have one station that I want to listen to automatically and so I Select it as well.


If I had more than one radio station on Pandora that we listened to I'd leave the start up sequence on the Pandora page where it displays all its Favorites like presets. Then manually select which radio station I want.


Works great. Had to dial in some pauses but it works great. Album art, artist and song list all great on the TV.


Tried an official sequence but ran out of options and no way to put pauses in strategically.


----------



## videobruce

Sorry if it has been asked before but with a thread with 11k posts, impossible to scan through the entire thing,


Why does Logitech insist of this Internet interface vs just using software locally (on one's PC)??


----------



## bkazepis

I think it most likely has to do with making sure the latest software is always used as well as updating the database of IR codes etc...that would be daunting to store locally on a PC.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11150_50#post_24248141
> 
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before but with a thread with 11k posts, impossible to scan through the entire thing,
> 
> 
> Why does Logitech insist of this Internet interface vs just using software locally (on one's PC)??


The software on your PC is an internet interface, but more expensive and harder to maintain.


----------



## wthomas69

anyone have any ideas on setup for "watch tv" activity using a Mitsubishi 73" dlp which takes around 10 seconds to show the initial screen once the power button is pressed, also any way to get the mits to go to input1 once power is pressed rather than the last input that was used (kids usually leave it on hdmi1 for their ps4), would like it to go to input1 for my cable box when watch tv is started.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11120_40#post_24248141
> 
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before but with a thread with 11k posts, impossible to scan through the entire thing,
> 
> 
> Why does Logitech insist of this Internet interface vs just using software locally (on one's PC)??



So that you can't update your remote unless you have an Internet connection. OR so you can't update it if their servers are busy. Or down. Or . . .


Oh wait .. . those are _dis_-advantages.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11120_40#post_24248704
> 
> 
> anyone have any ideas on setup for "watch tv" activity using a Mitsubishi 73" dlp which takes around 10 seconds to show the initial screen once the power button is pressed, also any way to get the mits to go to input1 once power is pressed rather than the last input that was used (kids usually leave it on hdmi1 for their ps4), would like it to go to input1 for my cable box when watch tv is started.



Does your TV have discrete inputs in the Harmony software? You should be able to set up the activity to go to that if so.


----------



## rstand

I have had my One since the day it was introduced. It is clearly the best remote I have ever used. I did my research on a potential replacement since mine is well worn and I am concerned it may croak one of these days. Seems that a majority of One users who tried either the Touch or the Ultimate are not happy campers.


I found an Ultimate at my local BB discounted $100 and made the jump. Add me to the team of unhappy campers. The Ultimate went back to BB after two days.


The things that former One users do not like about the Ultimate have been well documented. There are things I like about the Ultimate that have also been well documented. To be fair, I think if I never had a One and used the Ultimate I might grow to like it. Unfortunately when I change any device, it should be an upgrade, not a step backward. The ultimate is a step backward IMO.


I don't know when the life cycle of the Ultimate will end. Since it has been out less than a year we may have a long wait. If the folks at Logitech can take the best of the One and combine it with the best of the Ultimate we may see another winner. In the meantime, I plan to baby my One and hope that if it fails, I can find a refurb quickly. The replacement will not be a Touch or an Ultimate.


----------



## Topher

Harmony replaced my One with a Touch due to a swollen battery so I went & got a Smart since it had the hub.

At first I didn't like the Touch due to the ergonomics so I continued using the One. After taking the time to program it, I find I can do pretty well everything using the hard buttons & really only use the screen to pick surround modes in my receiver & the favourites for browsing the guide of my satellite PVR. Yes, the transport buttons should be below the screen, but I don't find myself accidentally hitting the screen too often & when I do, it usually just scrolls the command page.


----------



## videobruce




> Quote:
> The software on your PC is an internet interface, but more expensive and harder to maintain.


I'm ore than aware of the 1st part, but the 2nd part of your reply is a disadvantage. Neither answer the question.

.


> Quote:
> So that you can't update your remote unless you have an Internet connection. OR so you can't update it if their servers are busy. Or down. Or . . .
> 
> Oh wait .. . those are dis-advantages.


Which reinforces my question. *Why does Logitech believe their way is better? What and where is/are the advantage(s)?







*


It seems Logitech is doing a TiVo, being bull headed with this unorthodox method of programming a remote control. Many complain about URC with the overpriced remotes and the inability of easily obtaining the software. AFAIC, both platforms suck and they both hurt themselves. Period!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24250594
> 
> 
> I'm ore than aware of the 1st part, but the 2nd part of your reply is a disadvantage. Neither answer the question.
> 
> .
> 
> Which reinforces my question. *Why does Logitech believe their way is better? What and where is/are the advantage(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> It seems Logitech is doing a TiVo, being bull headed with this unorthodox method of programming a remote control. Many complain about URC with the overpriced remotes and the inability of easily obtaining the software. AFAIC, both platforms suck and they both hurt themselves. Period!


I can't speak for Logitech, but browser based stuff is theoretically browser and OS agnostic. So it saves them money having only one code base to support. Their bread and butter is hardware, so they want to spend as little as possible on software.


Remote Master is a good example of using web based software for compatibility with multiple OS's. It's free software built by a group of users to program many types of remotes. We made it java a long time ago so it would run on any platform. Our software also works on hundreds of different models rather than just a couple of dozen like Harmony, by using RDFs (remote definition files). So it's very flexible and scalable with little effort. Seems like Logitech has to go to a lot of effort to add a new model remote to their software.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160_40#post_24250594
> 
> 
> I'm ore than aware of the 1st part, but the 2nd part of your reply is a disadvantage. Neither answer the question.
> 
> .
> 
> Which reinforces my question. *Why does Logitech believe their way is better? What and where is/are the advantage(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> It seems Logitech is doing a TiVo, being bull headed with this unorthodox method of programming a remote control. Many complain about URC with the overpriced remotes and the inability of easily obtaining the software. AFAIC, both platforms suck and they both hurt themselves. Period!



I was agreeing with you. It is irritating, but I don't know of any better options out there.


----------



## videobruce




> Quote:
> Seems like Logitech has to go to a lot of effort to add a new model remote to their software.


Judging by the number of different model over the years, it can't be that much.










Ok, I'll give you the Internet/Browser interface part, but once a base software is written, wouldn't the only changes be layouts for new remotes? It can't be that expensive. On the other hand, why can't the files be stored locally and have a separate small program for saving the config and re-loading it back without the web interface?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24250985
> 
> 
> Judging by the number of different model over the years, it can't be that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll give you the Internet/Browser interface part, but once a base software is written, wouldn't the only changes be layouts for new remotes? It can't be that expensive. On the other hand, why can't the files be stored locally and have a separate small program for saving the config and re-loading it back without the web interface?


You're preaching to the choir. I've been asking for local file capability forever. But I don't think it's ever going to happen. Logitech wants complete control at all times. If you could work offline, then they couldn't disable your remote whenever they wanted, as they do today.


----------



## videobruce




> Quote:
> If you could work offline, then they couldn't disable your remote whenever they wanted, as they do today.


Ok, would you like to explain all of that?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24251257
> 
> 
> Ok, would you like to explain all of that?


Say your remote takes a dump, and you call Logitech, and they send you a replacement. You ask about returning the old one, and they say, just keep it. They simply disable the old one so you can never program it again. There are also reports of remotes getting disabled out of the blue, for no apparent reason. If you did everything offline, they couldn't do that, and where's the fun in that?


----------



## wthomas69

No discrete inputs on the Mitsubishi remote simply an input button that cycles through the active inputs


----------



## mdavej

Mits does have discretes. Orig remote is irrelevant. There is a procedure for sending them from the orig remote. See my Mits posts in the Ultimate thread. I posted the procedures and all discrete input codes.


----------



## rightintel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24251471
> 
> 
> No discrete inputs on the Mitsubishi remote simply an input button that cycles through the active inputs


There's green buttons on the One's remote menu(forget how to get to them). That's where you can program the signal to last for a longer time for the DLP to fire up/switch inputs. Sorry, it was so long ago I can't remember how I did it...


----------



## wthomas69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160#post_24251699
> 
> 
> Mits does have discretes. Orig remote is irrelevant. There is a procedure for sending them from the orig remote. See my Mits posts in the Ultimate thread. I posted the procedures and all discrete input codes.



Sorry I must not understand what discrete inputs means, I know that I am not able to go from say input one directly to input three or HDMI to I simply hit the input button on the original remote and then cycle through whatever inputs are active inputs are active when something is hope to them


----------



## videobruce




> Quote:
> Say your remote takes a dump, and you call Logitech, and they send you a replacement. You ask about returning the old one, and they say, just keep it. They simply disable the old one so you can never program it again.


That's only if you were to try to reprogram it again or make changes. I kinda doubt there is the ability to do that when not connected to the Internet.










But, it still is a point. Just another disadvantage.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11100_100#post_24253268
> 
> 
> Sorry I must not understand what discrete inputs means, I know that I am not able to go from say input one directly to input three or HDMI to I simply hit the input button on the original remote and then cycle through whatever inputs are active inputs are active when something is hope to them


I understand. But you CAN go directly to any input without cycling. The commands to do that are called "discrete" commands and are in the Logitech database and posted in several other databases and remote sites. There is also a way to do it from the original remote: http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=8544


----------



## hawkster27

Suddently, the physical buttons on my H1 aren't working. The touchscreen is fine. Also, the IR emitter is glowing constantly (maybe it always did this; I never noticed). Any ideas on what has failed? Is it repairable? The unit is long out of warranty.


----------



## smithfarmer

Check all of your buttons to make sure none of them are stuck in the depressed position.


----------



## hawkster27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithfarmer*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160#post_24297610
> 
> 
> Check all of your buttons to make sure none of them are stuck in the depressed position.



Thanks. The "volume -" on the rocker seems to be stuck. There is no "soft click" when I press it. Anything I can do to try to fix it?


----------



## smithfarmer

 http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-open-and-clean-a-harmony-one-remote-control/


----------



## palmfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wthomas69*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160#post_24253268
> 
> 
> Sorry I must not understand what discrete inputs means, I know that I am not able to go from say input one directly to input three or HDMI to I simply hit the input button on the original remote and then cycle through whatever inputs are active inputs are active when something is hope to them



The buttons on your remote and TV may not allow you to go direct from Input 1 to Input 3, but there are probably discrete commands for the TV that your H1 can use.


Your problem actually sounds like the delay isn't long enough. When you first power on your TV, it can take many seconds to "warm up" before it will accept a command to change Input. My Panasonic, for example, needs 13 seconds before it will change Input. I manually set the delay to 13000 ms and instructed my family that they need to point the remote at the TV for the full 13 seconds.


The other solution is to not worry about the delay and just hit the "Help" button after everything is powered on.


----------



## justinsebastian

Hi all.


I recently added an IR extender/repeater to my system so that I didn't have to worry about kids/toys/animals/etc blocking the IR inputs on my devices in the media cabinet below the TV. The IR receiver has a red light that flashes when it receives a signal. It works MUCH better, but I noticed something weird, which might explain part of the troubles I had with objects in front of the components (the DVR is historically the worst)


It seems that the One has a different output power for different devices. The new IR receiver has a red light that flashes when it receives signals. I can point the remote forward, and use any of the receiver functions (volume, etc) and the light flashes bright (dim flash means the signal is weak) and the receiver accepts the command. If I push one of the DVR commands while pointing to the exact same place, the receiver light doesn't even flash.


I'm not sure what else to make of that other than different output powers from the remote.


Has anyone else ever noticed that?


-Justin


----------



## mylan

Without sifting through all 373 pages here, can someone tell me which lighting dimmers can be controlled by a Harmony One?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11150_50#post_24325722
> 
> 
> Without sifting through all 373 pages here, can someone tell me which lighting dimmers can be controlled by a Harmony One?


Essentially any that use IR remotes themselves.

 

I've personally have used X10 stuff (using an X10 IR543 IR interface to receive IR and talk to various X10 modules) as well as Lutron Maestro IR (individual dimmer switches with IR receivers built in).  I'm sure there are others.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160#post_24326904
> 
> 
> Essentially any that use IR remotes themselves.
> 
> 
> I've personally have used X10 stuff (using an X10 IR543 IR interface to receive IR and talk to various X10 modules) as well as Lutron Maestro IR (individual dimmer switches with IR receivers built in).  I'm sure there are others.


Thanks, I was just a Home Depot looking at the Lutron Maestro, sadly they only come in white and I need almond....I might look into X10


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11150_50#post_24328016
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was just a Home Depot looking at the Lutron Maestro, sadly they only come in white and I need almond....I might look into X10


They actually come in 27 different colors.  Home Depot has three colors (White, Ivory and Almond) available online, and Lutron has them all available at their own online store.

 

76181-Volume1Catal_selected-pages1.pdf 300k .pdf file


----------



## rightintel

Alright guys, desperate times. For some reason the H1 controls my Xbox One/satellite box just fine. I can't get it work the blu-ray function of the Xbox One AT ALL! It's sending signals to my satellite box when I'm playing a movie on the One and try to FF, pause, etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11160#post_24328150
> 
> 
> They actually come in 27 different colors.  Home Depot has three colors (White, Ivory and Almond) available online, and Lutron has them all available at their own online store.
> 
> 76181-Volume1Catal_selected-pages1.pdf 300k .pdf file




Thanks for that, I apparently didn't go far enough into the home depot website before I left. I was hoping to pick one up locally because I have some time on my hands for the next few days. I was looking last night at the switch from my seating position and I am not sure if it would even work. It is located slightly behind me and I have a seat back from one of my chairs in the way of line of site.


----------



## AnthonyJS02

So I think my One is finally about to bite the bullet. Touch Screen works fine but having major issues with hard buttons. Have had remote for what seams like 5+ years. I took it apart and don't see anything that looks wrong. But I either get no response from push or sometimes it gets stuck on a push. Anything can do before replacing with something else?


----------



## rstand

Sometimes a good cleaning does the trick. I have had pretty good luck with rubbing alcohol swabs. Enough moisture to clean but not so much it causes damage..


My One is getting old also so I baby it. Neither the Touch or the Ultimate were suitable replacements foe my purposes. I'm hoping the rumored new remote from Logitech next month comes to pass. I just want a One with some upgrades.


----------



## AnthonyJS02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24397174
> 
> 
> Sometimes a good cleaning does the trick. I have had pretty good luck with rubbing alcohol swabs. Enough moisture to clean but not so much it causes damage..
> 
> 
> My One is getting old also so I baby it. Neither the Touch or the Ultimate were suitable replacements foe my purposes. I'm hoping the rumored new remote from Logitech next month comes to pass. I just want a One with some upgrades.



What exact areas did you clean? Would like to try but didn't really know where to clean.


Yeah I've been trying to get my self to like the ultimate setup but can't do it yet. I just got a 650 for living room and it just doesn't feel the same. Will be a sad day when have to replace the One!


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnthonyJS02*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24397316
> 
> 
> What exact areas did you clean? Would like to try but didn't really know where to clean.
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been trying to get my self to like the ultimate setup but can't do it yet. I just got a 650 for living room and it just doesn't feel the same. Will be a sad day when have to replace the One!



Around the edges of the buttons that are sticking. Stuff collects and can impact button presses. The moisture can dislodge anything that is impacting the presses. Press and release the buttons while the moisure from the swab is there.


There are instructions on a thorough internal cleaning process for remotes on YouTube.


The replacement I mentioned in my prior post may be the answer for those of us fearing the end of our One's. At least I hope so!!!


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24397676
> 
> 
> Around the edges of the buttons that are sticking. Stuff collects and can impact button presses. The moisture can dislodge anything that is impacting the presses. Press and release the buttons while the moisure from the swab is there.
> 
> 
> The replacement I mentioned in my prior post may be the answer for those of us fearing the end of our One's. At least I hope so!!!


Where did you here the info about the replacement for the One? I think a lot of us would be interested in this.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24397818
> 
> 
> Where did you here the info about the replacement for the One? I think a lot of us would be interested in this.



In several places. The closest is right here. Go back one page to the thread just below this one. "The Harmony Ultimate One". I have also seen references in the Logitech community forums.


----------



## rstand

Here is the most concrete evidence. From the My Harmony remote site. Look at the list on this page of the Remotes and notice the "Harmony Ultimate One" is listed.

https://beta3.myharmony.com/


----------



## bweissman


Does the One not have sequences? I seem to recall programming some Harmony (maybe a 670) with sequences, but can't find them in the programming interface for the One.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24398067
> 
> 
> Here is the most concrete evidence. From the My Harmony remote site. Look at the list on this page of the Remotes and notice the "Harmony Ultimate One" is listed.
> 
> https://beta3.myharmony.com/


Thanks for that info. If my one dies, I need to know that a good replacement may be available. At least now there is hope.


----------



## mccoady

Guys my brother has been having trouble syncing his Harmony One to update changes I had made in programming. It's been a couple of months since he's tried but again it just says "Communicating" and hangs does not move off of 0%.


He has rebooted his computer, logged out and logged back in, and turned off firewall but still hangs. Any ideas?


I thought about having him create a new account and see if it would sync but if it does that would mean I would have to start from scratch and program it again, correct?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccoady*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24404293
> 
> 
> Guys my brother has been having trouble syncing his Harmony One to update changes I had made in programming. It's been a couple of months since he's tried but again it just says "Communicating" and hangs does not move off of 0%.
> 
> 
> He has rebooted his computer, logged out and logged back in, and turned off firewall but still hangs. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> I thought about having him create a new account and see if it would sync but if it does that would mean I would have to start from scratch and program it again, correct?


This is going to sound strange, but I've heard some folks reporting the monitor on their laptop disrupting the communication and had good results after moving the remote as far away from the laptop as the USB cable will allow. I don't understand how that plays a roll on a USB connected device, it's just what I heard (in this thread somewhere). I can see how it could play a roll with teaching the Harmony from another IR remote, but not just updating. It can't hurt to try.


Secondly, how is he updating? Local installed 7.x software or the web-based version?


----------



## mccoady

I'm not even sure he's using a laptop maybe his desktop.


He's using the Windows 7 download but I just sent him a link to try the web version.


----------



## JJMONIE

I had big issues when updating my Blackberry and what I found out after many hours was that the desktop software was corrupt. After a clean install, everything worked great.


Give it a try and good luck.


JJ


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24399441
> 
> 
> Does the One not have sequences? I seem to recall programming some Harmony (maybe a 670) with sequences, but can't find them in the programming interface for the One.


The One has sequences, the 900 does not.


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappaduke*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24399645
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. If my one dies, I need to know that a good replacement may be available. At least now there is hope.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24397996
> 
> 
> In several places. The closest is right here. Go back one page to the thread just below this one. "The Harmony Ultimate One". I have also seen references in the Logitech community forums.


The Ultimate One remote is nothing more than a Touch renamed.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24408359
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate One remote is nothing more than a Touch renamed.


Well that sucks


----------



## BPlayer

But suppose it adopts the form factor of the Ultimate (a minor change from the Touch), then a name change is reasonable.


----------



## mdavej

What they appear to be doing, while it doesn't satisfy One users, does make a lot of sense. They take the top model (Ultimate) and remove a few high end features, slap a different name on it, and they've got another product at a lower price point with nearly zero engineering effort and no new tooling. This is similar to what they did with the 700 and 650. So if you want an Ultimate but don't need RF, rechargeable battery or the iPhone app, you can save money and get the Ultimate One. But it is a stupid name. It isn't "Ultimate" in any sense of the word, and is nothing like the One.


----------



## dan4081




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24408359
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate One remote is nothing more than a Touch renamed.



Are you sure about this?

I haven't seen any evidence either way yet.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24408359
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate One remote is nothing more than a Touch renamed.



Do you have a source for your info or is it speculation? Why would Logitech discontinue and sell off the touch only to rename and reintroduce it? I have heard of companies doing strange things but this makes no sense.


A re-worked Touch with some feature changes might attract some buyers. If it's not reworked, potential buyers of the Ultimate One may as well take advantage of any closeout bargains they can find on the Touch.


I wouldn't be a happy shareholder if it's just a renamed Touch!!


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24412220
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for your info or is it speculation? Why would Logitech discontinue and sell off the touch only to rename and reintroduce it? I have heard of companies doing strange things but this makes no sense.
> 
> 
> A re-worked Touch with some feature changes might attract some buyers. If it's not reworked, potential buyers of the Ultimate One may as well take advantage of any closeout bargains they can find on the Touch.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be a happy shareholder if it's just a renamed Touch!!


Amazon has a picture of the Ultimnate One on their website, and it is nothing more than an Ultimate without the Hub, or the former Touch which came out befor the Ultimate. They then added a Hub,tilt sensor and a device that vibrated the remote when you press a key to the touch and called it the Ultimate. Hence now the Touch is now called the Ultimate One.


----------



## rstand

It still begs the question. Why would Logitech stop selling the Touch on their website? Why is the Touch being sold on BestBuy as a closeout? And most important why would Logitech now reintroduce the Touch as the Ultimate One? Or better still change the name after the product is discontinued? Make sense?


I have seen the picture on Amazon buried away in the comparison section of the 650. Lets wait to see how this thing unfolds if it ever does.


----------



## insync44

Maybe because, with the introduction of the hub, the Ultimate looks and acts like a Ultimate rather than a ONE. Pity, because a lot of people still cling to the One.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_50#post_24413046
> 
> 
> I have seen the picture on Amazon buried away in the comparison section of the 650. Lets wait to see how this thing unfolds if it ever does.


If you click on the link in that comparison, it brings you to a standard Amazon page for the Ultimate One... which indicates that it is available for pre-order @$249.99 with a March 5th release date:

 

Harmony Ultimate One


----------



## rc05

Hmm they added the skip forward and skip back markings to the fast forward/rewind buttons. I wonder how that works?


----------



## dan4081




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc05*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24413918
> 
> 
> Hmm they added the skip forward and skip back markings to the fast forward/rewind buttons. I wonder how that works?



Long press/short press?


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24413617
> 
> 
> If you click on the link in that comparison, it brings you to a standard Amazon page for the Ultimate One... which indicates that it is available for pre-order @$249.99 with a March 5th release date:
> 
> Harmony Ultimate One



Thanks for the posting. Finally confirmation. A tweaked Touch. I didn't like the Touch and don't expect to like this any better.


----------



## pappaduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24414109
> 
> 
> Thanks for the posting. Finally confirmation. A tweaked Touch. I didn't like the Touch and don't expect to like this any better.


Logitech/Harmony please wake up. The best thing about the One is the HARD BUTTONS!!!!! I won't even consider a tweaked Touch. Just my .02🎵


----------



## rstand

Logitech will manage to piss off customers who recently purchased a Touch and will not get the minor tweaks, and disappoint those of us looking for something akin to the One.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_40#post_24415680
> 
> 
> Logitech will manage to piss off customers who recently purchased a Touch and will not get the minor tweaks, and disappoint those of us looking for something akin to the One.



Yeah but they know there aren't any better options










Have you ever _seen_ a URC remote? And it takes an act of Congress to DIY program most of the others


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24416699
> 
> 
> Yeah but they know there aren't any better options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever _seen_ a URC remote? And it takes an act of Congress to DIY program most of the others




The better option for me is to continue to use my One and hope it doesn't die. I was hoping that when Logitech introduced this current line a couple of years ago it would provide a natural upgrade from the One/900 line but for me the Touch/Ultimate is a downgrade from the One.


I may try to find a One refurb as a backup in case my well used One fails because I don't imagine we will see a new line of remotes from Logitech for a bit.


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24417672
> 
> 
> The better option for me is to continue to use my One and hope it doesn't die. I was hoping that when Logitech introduced this current line a couple of years ago it would provide a natural upgrade from the One/900 line but for me the Touch/Ultimate is a downgrade from the One.
> 
> 
> I may try to find a One refurb as a backup in case my well used One fails because I don't imagine we will see a new line of remotes from Logitech for a bit.



That's what I did back a year or so ago when the One was dropped from their lineup. I snagged a couple off ebay at a decent price for backups. As long as the software stays accessible I should be good for many years.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_40#post_24417802
> 
> 
> That's what I did back a year or so ago when the One was dropped from their lineup. I snagged a couple off ebay at a decent price for backups. As long as the software stays accessible I should be good for many years.



My problem is I just am finishing my theater and have no remote yet. I am probably going to get the ultimate. I have Z-wave light dimmers to install, and there's a way to interface the two.


And it's not like I flip through a lot down there anyway. Probably just start the activity and set the remote down


----------



## rstand

The Ultimate will in likely work very well for you. Their are many who rate the ultimate favorably. The dilemma some of us have is we are spoiled by the One. I tried the Ultimate and it didn't work out for me. My guess is that it will for you.


----------



## rc05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan4081*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11190#post_24414053
> 
> 
> Long press/short press?



I think that's right, but long press/short press on skip forward/back does different things in Windows Media Center. I wonder how the Ultimate/Touch would handle this, I glanced in the manual and didn't find anything.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_40#post_24418684
> 
> 
> The Ultimate will in likely work very well for you. Their are many who rate the ultimate favorably. The dilemma some of us have is we are spoiled by the One. I tried the Ultimate and it didn't work out for me. My guess is that it will for you.



Thanks. I don't think it'd work for my plain normal TV watching. But keeping my fingers crossed for the HT.


I forget how barbaric it is to have multiple remotes for things. Takes part of the fun out of the HT


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24418497
> 
> 
> My problem is I just am finishing my theater and have no remote yet. I am probably going to get the ultimate. I have Z-wave light dimmers to install, and there's a way to interface the two.
> 
> 
> And it's not like I flip through a lot down there anyway. Probably just start the activity and set the remote down


Z-Wave lighting could only be controlled by the 890 and 890 Pro Harmony remotes, to my knowledge, there are no other Harmony remotes able to control Z-Wave lighting.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_40#post_24425055
> 
> 
> Z-Wave lighting could only be controlled by the 890 and 890 Pro Harmony remotes, to my knowledge, there are no other Harmony remotes able to control Z-Wave lighting.



I have a Vera 3 and there's a fellow who has written a plug-in for the Ultimate. Not sure of the exact details, but people are reporting success.


----------



## rightintel

Does anyone have any experience w/ the Logitech 915-000194?


----------



## mdavej

What is the name of that model?


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24449300
> 
> 
> What is the name of that model?



It is the Smart Control.


I tried it. If you are OK with basic remote functionality it may be OK for you. Also if you want to use your iOS device it may be your piece of cake. Too basic for me.


----------



## polo2883


Just got my Harmony One repaired and I do like the feel of my Harmony one better than the Harmony Ultimate.  Now if I would have the size of the Harmony One with the features of the Ultimate one then I would be completely satisfied.

 

I had my cracked screen repaired but they also had to swap out the board because it was a 1st Gen and not the 2nd Gen.  Quick service and decently priced for the repair.


----------



## bernie33

Did Logitech do the repair or someone else?


----------



## polo2883




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24449613
> 
> 
> Did Logitech do the repair or someone else?


Someone else did it.  Logitech does not do repairs on remotes.


----------



## bernie33

Can you tell us who did the repair? My one still looks fine but the tilt sensor has pretty much stopped working. Touching the screen or a button activates it but we can no longer simply pick it up or turn it, or even shake it, to get it wake up.


----------



## polo2883


Quin from Harmony Remote Repair.

 

I dont know if I can post links here or not but PM me and I can provide more info.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *polo2883*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_100#post_24450995
> 
> 
> I dont know if I can post links here or not but PM me and I can provide more info.



I don't see why not...









http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com 


Thanks for the information polo2883!


----------



## polo2883


He was really easy to work with and shipped the remote back to me the day after he received my damaged one.

 

So far everything works but have not had a chance to fully test it yet.

 

I did get an old screen rather than new since he is still waiting on getting some new screens made.


----------



## Mr Ian B

I have a harmony one that I'm having a problem with right now. When I hit the power off button from any activity, it does not power off the projector. The only way to get it to turn off is hitting the help button and having a remote send additional commands by answering the questions. The harmony one database does have the projector in their software and it does respond to any buttons that I use but I'm having the problem when I go to power off the projector. The projector is the Sony VPLHW55ES.


Is there a way to program so when I hit the off button it will send two consecutive commands to the projector to turn it off without having to use the help button?


Thanks,


Ian B


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Ian B*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24461670
> 
> 
> I have a harmony one that I'm having a problem with right now. When I hit the power off button from any activity, it does not power off the projector. The only way to get it to turn off is hitting the help button and having a remote send additional commands by answering the questions. The harmony one database does have the projector in their software and it does respond to any buttons that I use but I'm having the problem when I go to power off the projector. The projector is the Sony VPLHW55ES.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program so when I hit the off button it will send two consecutive commands to the projector to turn it off without having to use the help button?


I'm experimenting with this myself. At first I tried learning a long Off command in Raw mode. It didn't work. Then I tried a Sequence of Off commands, and that didn't work either.

 

My next approach (which I haven't actually tried yet, there's your disclaimer) is to add a Leave Activity action with a short delay and a second Off command. In theory, this should work even when switching between activities which both use the PJ because only one Off is sent.


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465004
> 
> 
> I'm experimenting with this myself. At first I tried learning a long Off command in Raw mode. It didn't work. Then I tried a Sequence of Off commands, and that didn't work either.
> 
> 
> My next approach (which I haven't actually tried yet, there's your disclaimer) is to add a Leave Activity action with a short delay and a second Off command. In theory, this should work even when switching between activities which both use the PJ because only one Off is sent.



Bweissman;


Thanks for the information. I have already tried your print screen on this post, but when I added the second off command, it ended up turning off the projector when I hit a different activity. It did switch to the new activity that I hit, but is still turned off the pj.


Ian B


----------



## bweissman


Too bad it didn't work. I'm going to play with it anyway because I'm just about out of ideas.

 

The other approach I tried (and forgot to mention) was to tell the Harmony the PJ needed more than one command to turn it off. I programmed it to send 2 PowerToggles. That didn't work, either!


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465160
> 
> 
> Too bad it didn't work. I'm going to play with it anyway because I'm just about out of ideas.
> 
> 
> The other approach I tried (and forgot to mention) was to tell the Harmony the PJ needed more than one command to turn it off. I programmed it to send 2 PowerToggles. That didn't work, either!



Jump over to the Logitech community forum and pose your question. There is a pretty solid level of expertise form both Logitech employees and users. Bet you will find a solution.


----------



## bweissman

^ Yes, that's my next step if my next test fails.


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465716
> 
> 
> ^ Yes, that's my next step if my next test fails.



Just posted my question in their forum.


Ian B


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Ian B*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24461670
> 
> 
> I have a harmony one that I'm having a problem with right now. When I hit the power off button from any activity, it does not power off the projector. The only way to get it to turn off is hitting the help button and having a remote send additional commands by answering the questions. The harmony one database does have the projector in their software and it does respond to any buttons that I use but I'm having the problem when I go to power off the projector. The projector is the Sony VPLHW55ES.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program so when I hit the off button it will send two consecutive commands to the projector to turn it off without having to use the help button?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ian B



Hmmm... That's odd. I have the same projector but haven't had any issues with power off on my Harmony One. I didn't need to tell it to hit the power button twice either, which actually surprised me as I thought I would need to.


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroder*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465880
> 
> 
> Hmmm... That's odd. I have the same projector but haven't had any issues with power off on my Harmony One. I didn't need to tell it to hit the power button twice either, which actually surprised me as I thought I would need to.



Wonder if I should removed the pj from the device list and then add it as a new device? Waiting on reply from harmony forum and if no answer, will remove and add the pj as a new device to the harmony one.


Ian B


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Ian B*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465984
> 
> 
> Wonder if I should removed the pj from the device list and then add it as a new device? Waiting on reply from harmony forum and if no answer, will remove and add the pj as a new device to the harmony one.
> 
> 
> Ian B



I would do that. Also, if that doesn't do it for you, I would completely re set up all of you activities from scratcth if you don't have too many custom buttons already setup in your activities.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroder*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24465880
> 
> 
> Hmmm... That's odd. I have the same projector but haven't had any issues with power off on my Harmony One. I didn't need to tell it to hit the power button twice either, which actually surprised me as I thought I would need to.


My PJ is the 600ES and I have the same issue as Mr Ian B. I only set up the Harmony within the last month, as my entire setup is new.

 

Don't you love/hate this hobby of ours?


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11220#post_24466451
> 
> 
> 
> My PJ is the 600ES and I have the same issue as Mr Ian B. I only set up the Harmony within the last month, as my entire setup is new.
> 
> 
> Don't you love/hate this hobby of ours?



Here is Harmony's response last night. Will be testing it tonight and posting here results.


In the Adjust power setting for your projector, there is an option to send two power off commands. Logon to your account, select the Devices tab, select your projector, select Settings, select Adjust power, select I want to turn this device off when not in use, select two buttons for power. For Power On select I don't have the original remote but I know what the command is, from the drop down list of command select either PowerOn or PowerToggle, whatever is available, then for Power Off select I need two commands to power it off. From the drop down list of commands select either PowerOff or PowerToggle which ever is available. Update your remote when your are done



Ian B


----------



## bweissman


I tried that (see post 11241) without success.


----------



## rehaz1

If needed, you can insert a delay between sending the two Power Off commands, sometimes if the two power off commands are sent two fast the projector will not power off, try adding a delay between sending to two power offf commands


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24482086
> 
> 
> If needed, you can insert a delay between sending the two Power Off commands, sometimes if the two power off commands are sent two fast the projector will not power off, try adding a delay between sending to two power offf commands




Thanks, harmony fixed in their db, all I did was remove the pj as device, re select it, redo all activities and now all is powering on and off correctly.


Ian B


----------



## dturturro

I see there's an Options button that brings up many buttons that aren't readily available. Two that are very interesting are "Instant Replay" and "Instant Advance". Is there a one-button solution that could be programmed on the Harmony One? I already have the FFWD, FREV, Next and Previous (Chapters), but I haven't found the instant (30 second skips).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dturturro*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11200_100#post_24490630
> 
> 
> I see there's an Options button that brings up many buttons that aren't readily available. Two that are very interesting are "Instant Replay" and "Instant Advance". Is there a one-button solution that could be programmed on the Harmony One? I already have the FFWD, FREV, Next and Previous (Chapters), but I haven't found the instant (30 second skips).


What device are you talking about? Can you not simply try those commands?


----------



## dturturro

Sorry, I'm talking about the PS3.


----------



## James A. McGahee

I recently purchased the 6020UB projector to replace an aging projector.

Two concerns:

1). I am unable to turn off the projector with my Harmony One remote main power off button. All other devices turn off but the 6020 sends a screen message to press any other button to power down. If I go to devices/Epson/off it works. Is there any way I can get the Epson to power all the way down from the remote's main power off button like all the other devices w/o having to dig down to do so?

2) Planning on getting a flat panel TV. What current brands and models have 3D glasses that will work well with the Epson 6020UB?

Thanks-I appreciate your time!


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24678234
> 
> 
> 1). I am unable to turn off the projector with my Harmony One remote main power off button. All other devices turn off but the 6020 sends a screen message to press any other button to power down. If I go to devices/Epson/off it works. Is there any way I can get the Epson to power all the way down from the remote's main power off button like all the other devices w/o having to dig down to do so?


 

My Sony projector requires 2 power-offs with a slight delay in between. I ended up with the setting illustrated below to turn it off. This works perfectly for me. There are 2 delays because of a reputed bug which causes the first delay to be ignored.


----------



## kagato

Datapoint for battery sweep issues. I had read in a couple places logitech started pulling back on accommodations for swell issues. I contacted them a couple weeks ago, no problems, I have a replacement Harmony Ultimate One in hand.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kagato*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11240_40#post_24682274
> 
> 
> Datapoint for battery sweep issues. I had read in a couple places logitech started pulling back on accommodations for swell issues. I contacted them a couple weeks ago, no problems, I have a replacement Harmony Ultimate One in hand.



I periodically check my battery for swell. I had to replace it a few years in, but the replacement has been fine.


----------



## rehaz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24684552
> 
> 
> I periodically check my battery for swell. I had to replace it a few years in, but the replacement has been fine.


If the replacement Logitech battery does not have the Blue stripe, then you are good, there has been no problem with the white batteries swelling.


----------



## b_scott

not impressed by the Ultimate. Where's the best place for a new or near-new H1? Mine's on its last legs. 6 years, not bad.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b_scott*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24697615
> 
> 
> not impressed by the Ultimate. Where's the best place for a new or near-new H1? Mine's on its last legs. 6 years, not bad.



As it's a discontinued item, you'll find them from the usual suspects. Ebay and the used market. I have the Ultimate and I've grown used to it but had to give up on my more sophisticated setup. It won't allow for favorites on multiple providers. I have DirecTV TWC and OTA antenna. So I just use it with DirecTV since that's my main provider. The new Ultimate One is the One's replacement and can be upgraded to Ultimate by adding the RF kit. There is no physical or software difference between the Ultimate and Ultimate One, it just needs the update with the kit. That is a smart move on Logi's part as the pricing is the same so you can upgrade as/if needed. I don't hate the Ultimate as I've gotten used to it. It has nice features, but the 900 is still my favorite over all.


----------



## b_scott

I like the One's hard buttons. And the transport buttons being at the top seems like it would hurt my hands. How do you type in numbers on the Ultimate?


----------



## joe221

Touch screen.










At least it's a Haptic screen.


----------



## rightintel

Anyone else had the bead in the remote get harder to shake/activate the screen?


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24698483
> 
> 
> Anyone else had the bead in the remote get harder to shake/activate the screen?


Yep. Mine barely works anymore, but now I've gotten into the habit of swiping the screen like waking up a smart phone. Also, pressing any button will wake it up. I'm pretty sure that initial button press to wake it doesn't actually perform the button action, but to be safe you could just press the "Activity" button which is benign.


----------



## joe221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rightintel*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24698483
> 
> 
> Anyone else had the bead in the remote get harder to shake/activate the screen?



Yeah, my 900 is kinda like Shake-A-Puddin to wake it up. Works fine after that, though.


----------



## Tallen234

I've had a Harmony One remote for quite some time and I finally decided to add two more activities. Unfortunately, I can't get them programmed correctly.


For purposes of my question, I have a TV, Receiver, DVR and Xbox. I have a "Watch TV" activity and a "Play XBox 360" activity.


I want to create two "Switch" activities - (1) Switch from TV to XBox and (2) Switch from XBox to TV)


However, I don't want these activities to turn off the device I was using previously. For example, I am watching something on the TV, I pause the DVR and want to play the XBox for a while. Then after playing the Xbox I want to got back to the TV to watch where I left off.


So, I want a switch activity that will just switch the input on the TV and switch the mode on the Receiver (without turning anything off).


I tried creating two activities for this switch 1. Switch (TV to XBox) and 2. Switch (Xbox to TV). Unfortunately, when I try to switch to XBox, it turns the DVR off.



Any ideas?




(I just realized I may need to have another activity (Watch TV and XBOX) - so that they both power up).


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tallen234*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24711427
> 
> 
> I tried creating two activities for this switch 1. Switch (TV to XBox) and 2. Switch (Xbox to TV). Unfortunately, when I try to switch to XBox, it turns the DVR off.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


 

Is the DVR in your bedroom and the LED display bothers you at night? If not, since DVRs never really power off, you might as well program your One to leave it on at all times.


----------



## joe221

I have made a solution for me of just not having the Harmony turn the Xbox on and off. I leave it on and placed the power switch on the very top of the touch screen buttons. I found myself wanting to check out the TV but leave my game on. It was easiest this way.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Isn't there something in the activity setup about leaving devices on? At least between activities?


----------



## HarmonySylvain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24713438
> 
> 
> Isn't there something in the activity setup about leaving devices on? At least between activities?



There is! In each device's power setting, there's an option to 'Leave this device on between Activities until I press the Off button'


----------



## HarmonySylvain

Sorry to hear you guys are having trouble with your tilt sensors.


Remotes will ball-bearing tilt sensors generally will not activate as well when shaken - instead, try holding the remote horizontally, and tilting its front/top up towards you, as if you wanted to look at the screen. This is what triggers the ball bearing, and I hope you'll have more success than just shaking it.


Regards,


Sylvain


----------



## jcalabria


I have three Ones and an 880 (among an assortment of 12 Harmony remotes)... the 880 and the oldest One have never had any issues with the tilt sensor, but the two newer Ones (which have displays that are obviously inferior to different than my original One) both behave the same way:  They work fine all fall and winter, but the tilt sensors get reluctant to work starting in the spring and generally refuse to work at all during the summer, with functionality returning in the fall.  They are all in the same heated and air-conditioned environment that rarely goes outside of the 72-76° F range, but they have both behaved exactly the same way repeatedly over the past three years or so.  Humidity?  Tilt of the earth?  Polar vortex?  Elves taking a summer break?  I don't really know.


----------



## a68oliver

I have also noticed that the tilt sensor in my Harmony One no longer functions as well as it did previously.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarmonySylvain*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24713892
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you guys are having trouble with your tilt sensors.
> 
> 
> Remotes will ball-bearing tilt sensors generally will not activate as well when shaken - instead, try holding the remote horizontally, and tilting its front/top up towards you, as if you wanted to look at the screen. This is what triggers the ball bearing, and I hope you'll have more success than just shaking it.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sylvain


That's the way it worked until it became aged. Now, tilting it (gently or aggressively) doesn't do a thing. It used to only require a 20 degree tilt (I remember somewhere in this thread measuring estimating that degree). Shaking it often doesn't do the trick either. At one point, I was resigned to striking it against my other hand. That is until I realized all I had to do was press the "Activities" button or simply swipe the touchscreen.


Edit: Found the post in question from 4 years ago (when my tilt sensor was working correctly): http://www.avsforum.com/t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/6690#post_18595062 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/6690#post_18595062
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that I was having some increased wake times, but I've about decided it was just in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got the remote, picking it up turned woke it up. I figured out quickly that the "rattle" was the waking apparatus. Over time, I've started to rush the process by shaking the remote, becoming more trained to the sound of the rattle as opposed to the actual lighting up of the remote.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your post I performed the following test: I lifted the remote very gently keeping it horizontal. The remote remained asleep. I tilted the remote upward very slowly and gently until it woke up. I then performed other tests. Regardless of the aggressiveness with which I tilted the remote upward, it woke up when it reached a 22º angle.
> 
> 
> 
> However if I lifted the remote and tilted it downward (towards the floor) it would not wake up even to the point of past vertical (the remote pointing directly at the floor). If I continued this end-over-end rotation, the remote remained asleep until it reached the +10º angle.
> 
> 
> 
> I then explored my behavior. When I get up in the mornings I turn everything on. From a standing position, I pick the remote up from the table and aim it downward at my equipment. As mentioned above, aiming the remote downward will not wake it. I find that I end up shaking the remote to wake it. It's now habit.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I'm seated, I pick up the remote and naturally tilt it upward so I can see the LCD. The angle necessay for me to make out the screen is easily the required 22º, so the remote wakes up. However, I've probably subconsciously decided the remote requires a shake to wake, so that's what I end up doing. (In the words of Stewie Griffin, "...shake me! Shake me like a british nanny!").
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, you can simply press the "Activites" hard button and wake the remote without ill effects. All that does is toggle the screen between your current activity's custom screen and the "Activities" screen.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rehaz1*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24692715
> 
> 
> If the replacement Logitech battery does not have the Blue stripe, then you are good, there has been no problem with the white batteries swelling.



I had completely missed this point. My 880 just had the battery swell issue, breaking the battery cover and the battery did have the blue label. My Harmony One and Harmony 900 both have white label batteries, I just checked. Wish I had noticed this point before it was too late for my 880.


----------



## Culpepper

I'm using a harmony one to control my htpc running windows 8.1. I have an HP RC-6 ir receiver which works fine. Using "Media Center PC" device, the Harmony will consistently wake up my HTPC when I start the activity, but it will only put the HTPC to sleep perhaps one time in 15. Using the device page for the Media Center PC, the power toggle button will always work to put the HTPC to sleep. I've spent hours and hours adjusting all the parameters in the software including delays with no luck. Can anyone help? BTW, I"d also prefer that the Harmony use the dedicated 'power on' and 'power off' commands rather than the power toggle to avoid sync issues. Is that possible?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Culpepper*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24774110
> 
> 
> I'm using a harmony one to control my htpc running windows 8.1. I have an HP RC-6 ir receiver which works fine. Using "Media Center PC" device, the Harmony will consistently wake up my HTPC when I start the activity, but it will only put the HTPC to sleep perhaps one time in 15. Using the device page for the Media Center PC, the power toggle button will always work to put the HTPC to sleep. I've spent hours and hours adjusting all the parameters in the software including delays with no luck. Can anyone help? BTW, I"d also prefer that the Harmony use the dedicated 'power on' and 'power off' commands rather than the power toggle to avoid sync issues. Is that possible?


I had the same results as you with using the H1 to control my Win8 HTPC, including the HP IR receiver and Media Center. Along the way I added a Logitech K400 wireless keyboard and M305 mouse, which are my primary input devices when in HTPC mode. It's been a while since I set up my HT system, but I think I added the Windows start button and I use the classic windows desktop environment instead of the Win8 apps/tiles. So, when I'm done using the HTPC, I use the mouse to click on the start button, then go thru a routine PC shutdown. While the PC is shutting down, I use the H1 to shutdown down the rest of the HT system or select another activity, such as Watch TV. BTW, my HTPC usage is pretty basic: access other PCs on my home network, display hi-res photos, play music, and use the internet, such as ESPN3, Google Hangout, etc.


----------



## Culpepper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11250#post_24776511
> 
> 
> I had the same results as you with using the H1 to control my Win8 HTPC, including the HP IR receiver and Media Center. Along the way I added a Logitech K400 wireless keyboard and M305 mouse, which are my primary input devices when in HTPC mode. It's been a while since I set up my HT system, but I think I added the Windows start button and I use the classic windows desktop environment instead of the Win8 apps/tiles. So, when I'm done using the HTPC, I use the mouse to click on the start button, then go thru a routine PC shutdown. While the PC is shutting down, I use the H1 to shutdown down the rest of the HT system or select another activity, such as Watch TV. BTW, my HTPC usage is pretty basic: access other PCs on my home network, display hi-res photos, play music, and use the internet, such as ESPN3, Google Hangout, etc.



Thanks for the reply, Sgooter. Coincidence: I also have the same Logitech keyboard and mouse, and they work really well. I have no problem putting the htpc to sleep manually, but I was looking for a one-button solution, which the H1 should supply. I was just experimenting with the htpc's automatic sleep mode, and it's as unreliable as the Harmony. Now I'm back to adjusting delays and once again increasing the duration of the power toggle command. Up to 5 seconds now, with inconsistent results. This shouldn't be so difficult.


----------



## Fargus777

Just picked up a Harmony Ultimate One and had a question about an Activity. Everything is working flawlessly, but I would like the Watch TV Activity to default to the Number pad instead of the favorites. I assume there is a way to do this instead of having to scroll over.


----------



## 120inna55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11280#post_24780238
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Harmony Ultimate One and had a question about an Activity. Everything is working flawlessly, but I would like the Watch TV Activity to default to the Number pad instead of the favorites. I assume there is a way to do this instead of having to scroll over.



Activities tab-->Settings (for the Watch TV Activity)-->Setup Favorite Channels and add icons-->Un-tic the box that reads, "Show these channels on my remote when I start my activity."


(this is how you do it with the local Logitech 7.x software. I assume the web-based version is similar.


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *120inna55*  /t/967841/official-logitech-harmony-one-thread/11280#post_24780922
> 
> 
> Activities tab-->Settings (for the Watch TV Activity)-->Setup Favorite Channels and add icons-->Un-tic the box that reads, "Show these channels on my remote when I start my activity."
> 
> 
> (this is how you do it with the local Logitech 7.x software. I assume the web-based version is similar.



cool, thanks for the help. I was able to get it set up!


----------



## rehaz1

You can also setup the Number Pad to be the default screen when starting an Activity, on the remote. Select the Menu Icon on the LCD screen, select Settings, select Activities, selct Startup Screen, select the Activity you want to change, then select the Numbers. Select Done when you are finished


----------



## rolltide1017

Are there any good replacement batteries for the H1 that are cheaper then the actual Logitech battery? Mine barely holds a charge anymore, I've had it almost 6 years now I guess. Right now I can't even get the battery out of the remote so I guess it has the swell issue, haven't tried pliers yet. I found some cheaper ones on Amazon, just wondering if anyone hear had used a non-Logitech replacement with success?

I didn't even know there was an issue with these batteries until now. Why didn't Harmony notify customers of this defect, especially if they are refusing to help anyone now.


----------



## joe221

rolltide1017 said:


> Are there any good replacement batteries for the H1 that are cheaper then the actual Logitech battery? Mine barely holds a charge anymore, I've had it almost 6 years now I guess. Right now I can't even get the battery out of the remote so I guess it has the swell issue, haven't tried pliers yet. I found some cheaper ones on Amazon, just wondering if anyone hear had used a non-Logitech replacement with success.


I've had mixed results buying different batteries on Amazon and EBay. Some good some meh. My advice to you, before taking pliers to it. Call Logitech and specifically say to them that the battery is swollen and won't come out unless you risk damaging it. I've heard good things may happen. Good luck, it's worth the call. Report back.

Joe


----------



## rolltide1017

I did call and they are going to send me an Ultimate One. They just need me to email a picture of the battery stuck in the remote and the PID number. I've already received the email about my case being setup.

I really wasn't expecting a completely new remote, I was just hoping to get a new battery.


----------



## 120inna55

rolltide1017 said:


> I did call and they are going to send me an Ultimate One. They just need me to email a picture of the battery stuck in the remote and the PID number. I've already received the email about my case being setup.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting a completely new remote, I was just hoping to get a new battery.


You may yet wish that's what they did. Assuming the battery hasn't actually hurt your remote, you may be able to get it out and replace the battery. Some H1 users do not consider the Ultimate an upgrade.


----------



## joe221

rolltide1017 said:


> I did call and they are going to send me an Ultimate One. They just need me to email a picture of the battery stuck in the remote and the PID number. I've already received the email about my case being setup.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting a completely new remote, I was just hoping to get a new battery.


I'm glad they did that, that's why I was coy, not sure if they still did the swap out. As for the U1, I have it and the Ultimate. I was not as happy as with my 900, Randy Cohen's icons look best on a 900. Still, I'm getting used to them and actually rather like them now. As they keep upgrading the firmware they've made some good improvements. There is a learning curve but you can easily upgrade the U1 to a full RF Ultimate by buying a kit with the blaster in it. Maybe a refurbished Smart Remote set. Yes it has less hard buttons but the touch screen is big and mostly pretty responsive. Good luck and report back!


----------



## rolltide1017

So, the Ultimate One can be upgrade to the Ultimate by just purchasing the Ultimate Hub? Does that mean that the Ultimate One does support RF but it is just disabled out of the box?

One last question, will I be able to import my current H1 settings to the U1, or will I be starting from scratch?

Edit: I found the answer to my last question, the software gives you a chance to import settings from another remote after you create a new account for the U1.


----------



## kininn

I called them 2 years ago and they sent me a brand new H1 with a battery -no charge. Not an Ultimate, a Harmony One.


----------



## joe221

rolltide1017 said:


> So, the Ultimate One can be upgrade to the Ultimate by just purchasing the Ultimate Hub? Does that mean that the Ultimate One does support RF but it is just disabled out of the box?
> 
> One last question, will I be able to import my current H1 settings to the U1, or will I be starting from scratch?
> 
> Edit: I found the answer to my last question, the software gives you a chance to import settings from another remote after you create a new account for the U1.


Essentially, yes. The U1 is exactly a U with no hub kit. When you install it, and yes it's from scratch, you will see an upgrade offer. You can also shop and find the best deal on a kit you'd like. My main gripe was all the new series are restricted to one set of 50 icons locked to one provider. I had 3 providers and as many icons as Randy could create. LOL That ended, but also on my side. So I dealt with the limit and like the lighter weight. I'm not a fan of a sealed battery but I also have iOS devices soooo. You will notice it's faster and has a bunch of newer features that just sneak up on you as,,, hey that's nice! Enjoy!


----------



## tokerblue

kininn said:


> I called them 2 years ago and they sent me a brand new H1 with a battery -no charge. Not an Ultimate, a Harmony One.


I had the same experience with my two Harmony One remotes.


----------



## theSteam

I have a Harmony One. How can I set it up to make the closed captioning turn on and off with one click while watching DirecTV? I cannot figure out how to search this thread for the information I need, if it is already posted.
Any help would be greatly appreciated! ?Thanks for reading.


----------



## mdavej

theSteam said:


> I have a Harmony One. How can I set it up to make the closed captioning turn on and off with one click while watching DirecTV? I cannot figure out how to search this thread for the information I need, if it is already posted.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! ?Thanks for reading.


You need to make 2 sequences, one for On and another for Off, using the same steps you manually take today. If it's more than 5 steps, you'll have to use the raw learn trick, where you can probably squeeze up to 15 commands in a sequence. I think it goes something like: Yellow, arrow (down a few times), Select.


----------



## theSteam

mdavej said:


> You need to make 2 sequences, one for On and another for Off, using the same steps you manually take today. If it's more than 5 steps, you'll have to use the raw learn trick, where you can probably squeeze up to 15 commands in a sequence. I think it goes something like: Yellow, arrow (down a few times), Select.


Hi thanks for the response. I don't see any yellow arrows. It is 6 steps though, so I will try to find info on "raw learn" in the manual.  I haven't touched this remote since its initial setup, other than to use it!


----------



## mdavej

theSteam said:


> Hi thanks for the response. I don't see any yellow arrows. It is 6 steps though, so I will try to find info on "raw learn" in the manual.  I haven't touched this remote since its initial setup, other than to use it!


There's a comma between yellow and arrows. Do DirecTV remotes not have a yellow button anymore? The manual isn't going to help you with raw learns. Check out the sticky Harmony Tips thread here.

I haven't had DirecTV in years, so I can't remember all the details.


----------



## theSteam

mdavej said:


> There's a comma between yellow and arrows. Do DirecTV remotes not have a yellow button anymore? The manual isn't going to help you with raw learns. Check out the sticky Harmony Tips thread here.
> 
> I haven't had DirecTV in years, so I can't remember all the details.


I will check out the sticky, thanks!


----------



## int_architect

rolltide1017 said:


> Are there any good replacement batteries for the H1 that are cheaper then the actual Logitech battery? Mine barely holds a charge anymore, I've had it almost 6 years now I guess. Right now I can't even get the battery out of the remote so I guess it has the swell issue, haven't tried pliers yet. I found some cheaper ones on Amazon, just wondering if anyone hear had used a non-Logitech replacement with success?
> 
> I didn't even know there was an issue with these batteries until now. Why didn't Harmony notify customers of this defect, especially if they are refusing to help anyone now.





joe221 said:


> I've had mixed results buying different batteries on Amazon and EBay. Some good some meh. My advice to you, before taking pliers to it. Call Logitech and specifically say to them that the battery is swollen and won't come out unless you risk damaging it. I've heard good things may happen. Good luck, it's worth the call. Report back.





rolltide1017 said:


> I did call and they are going to send me an Ultimate One. They just need me to email a picture of the battery stuck in the remote and the PID number. I've already received the email about my case being setup.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting a completely new remote, I was just hoping to get a new battery.


This is good stuff! I have the same problem with my six year old H1, which sucks because it was the only gift I requested for my first Father's Day. I contacted Logitech and about 15 minutes ago sent them the photos they requested. Waiting to hear back...


----------



## theSteam

How to briefly explain; I have the DirecTV Genie. I set up a sequence to turn on & off the Closed Captioning. The One learned the sequence perfectly, I see it move through each step. However, the result is it brings up a mini guide, (a one line on the bottom of TV screen showing whats on.) instead of turning on/off CC! Did it need delays between steps? It moves correctly to each item. After this many hours, I give up for today. Again, any ideas greatly appreciated.
DwB


----------



## MordredKLB

rolltide1017 said:


> I did call and they are going to send me an Ultimate One. They just need me to email a picture of the battery stuck in the remote and the PID number. I've already received the email about my case being setup.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting a completely new remote, I was just hoping to get a new battery.


Do they require you to send the H1 back to them? I've got the same issue, and while I'd love them to send me a new battery, or a new H1, and I'd certainly love to try out the Ultimate One, but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer taking my chances with replacing the battery myself than having to completely give up the H1.


----------



## joe221

MordredKLB said:


> Do they require you to send the H1 back to them? I've got the same issue, and while I'd love them to send me a new battery, or a new H1, and I'd certainly love to try out the Ultimate One, but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer taking my chances with replacing the battery myself than having to completely give up the H1.


They use the ID code to kill the remote. It will no longer ever be able to connect for programming. They don't ask for the remote back. At least that was how they did it before.
I believe the picture is to prove the battery is theirs and not a third party battery.


----------



## MordredKLB

joe221 said:


> They use the ID code to kill the remote. It will no longer ever be able to connect for programming. They don't ask for the remote back. At least that was how they did it before.
> I believe the picture is to prove the battery is theirs and not a third party battery.


Well, that makes sense. Guess I won't be contacting them. I love my H1 too much to give it up.


----------



## joe221

MordredKLB said:


> Well, that makes sense. Guess I won't be contacting them. I love my H1 too much to give it up.


My One is now retired but still usable. I have the U in the living room my 900 in my bedroom and another U1 converted to a U in my mom's bedroom, retiring her 700. Yeah there's a lot of Harmony here. I had issues with the U but over time I've grown to like it a lot. My need of multiple favorite set ups went away. That is the weak link. It works well, is fast and smaller and lighter. Randy's icons looke best on the 900 then the One last is the U/U1. Three across icons make them too small to look good. Still 50 on one sliding screen is easier than the 24 of the One/900. But only one set of 50 not multiple activities easy with 24. I'm living. It's very nice that a U1 can easily convert to a U by adding the blaster kit. The remote is identicle. Overall I'm very happy with the U series.


----------



## MordredKLB

joe221 said:


> My One is now retired but still usable.


I figured that would be the case. Unfortunately, I do a fair amount of upgrading, and just bought a new TV, and will probably be changing a bunch of other things in the near future. Maybe afterwards I'll bite the bullet and see what they say, but for now I'll probably be changing configs fairly frequently.


----------



## ekgajewski

Looking for some direction and advice. I have a hardly used Harmony one. I was about to purchase a new version until I saw this thread. I like the overall feel, but I don't think I can get the functionality I need from it.

I have a Sherbourn AV processor, Oppo BDP-103D, set top box and Epson 5030 projector. 

I got past the Oppo being a "mini system" and understand why it is that way. However, the Oppo has become the "hub" for much of my system and I can't get the Harmony to play nice. Here are my preferred functions...

Watch TV (set-top, projector, AV processor, works fine)
Watch Blu-ray (Oppo, projector, AV processor, works fine)
Listen to Music - AV processor, plus Oppo used as an HD audio streamer from my NAS, Pandora, etc. The Harmony software will not let the Oppo play music. I would also like the AV processor to be switched to "2-CH." 

Is there any way to "force" the settings? 

It just seems like the H1 is not for today's setups. Is the new Harmony Ultimate any better? I have read many reviews stating the H1 was better.

I see a new URC remote, but it is $500.

Open to any suggestions.


----------



## pbarach

ekgajewski said:


> Listen to Music - AV processor, plus Oppo used as an HD audio streamer from my NAS, Pandora, etc. The Harmony software will not let the Oppo play music. I would also like the AV processor to be switched to "2-CH."
> 
> Is there any way to "force" the settings?


My system isn't set up exactly that way, but I have no problem using the H1 to navigate the menus on the Oppo to play music from Pandora, my DLNA PC, or any other source. However, the buttons on the Netflix remote have a much nicer, firm feel to them.

If you are using the downloadable software to program the H1, you have considerable flexibility in adding and changing the sequence of commands issued when you press an Activity button. I haven't used the web-brower vesion, and i don't know if it's that flexible.


----------



## pbarach

ekgajewski said:


> Listen to Music - AV processor, plus Oppo used as an HD audio streamer from my NAS, Pandora, etc. The Harmony software will not let the Oppo play music. I would also like the AV processor to be switched to "2-CH."
> 
> Is there any way to "force" the settings?


My system isn't set up exactly that way, but I have no problem using the H1 to navigate the menus on my Oppo to play music from Pandora, my DLNA PC, or any other source. However, the buttons on the Netflix remote have a much nicer, firm feel to them.

If you are using the downloadable software to program the H1, you have considerable flexibility in adding and changing the sequence of commands issued when you press an Activity button. I haven't used the web-brower vesion, and i don't know if it's that flexible.


----------



## ekgajewski

pbarach said:


> My system isn't set up exactly that way, but I have no problem using the H1 to navigate the menus on my Oppo to play music from Pandora, my DLNA PC, or any other source. However, the buttons on the Netflix remote have a much nicer, firm feel to them.
> 
> If you are using the downloadable software to program the H1, you have considerable flexibility in adding and changing the sequence of commands issued when you press an Activity button. I haven't used the web-brower vesion, and i don't know if it's that flexible.


I am using the desktop software. When I press "Listen to Music" , I'd like the Oppo to be used, but the software tells me it can't. I have gotten around this by just pressing "Watch Blu-ray" and then using the controls to switch the processor to 2-channel and then navigate the Oppo.

I was hoping to make all the functions "one touch" so my wife could use it.

Are you understanding my situation?


----------



## mdavej

ekgajewski said:


> I am using the desktop software. When I press "Listen to Music" , I'd like the Oppo to be used, but the software tells me it can't. I have gotten around this by just pressing "Watch Blu-ray" and then using the controls to switch the processor to 2-channel and then navigate the Oppo.
> 
> I was hoping to make all the functions "one touch" so my wife could use it.
> 
> Are you understanding my situation?


Set up a new activity "Manually" and you can do whatever you want. Don't start with the canned "Listen to..." or "Watch..." ones that are tied to specific types of devices. Then add commands to the start or end to navigate to the appropriate app on the Oppo automatically. Then add some sequences to streamline other nav functions.

BTW, all Harmony's, even the newest ones work the same way. So upgrading to another model really won't change anything programming wise. If you give up on Harmony, URC and others (I like Xsight Touch) give you complete control over the activity macros.


----------



## pbarach

mdavej said:


> Set up a new activity "Manually" and you can do whatever you want. Don't start with the canned "Listen to..." or "Watch..." ones that are tied to specific types of devices. Then add commands to the start or end to navigate to the appropriate app on the Oppo automatically. Then add some sequences to streamline other nav functions.


When adding the Oppo unit to the Logitech sofrware, chose Oppo BDP-93 instead of the 103, since Logitech classifies the Oppo 103 as a music system and omits commands for most of the buttons on the remote (the two players use the same remote). For any buttons on the Oppo remote that you don't find in the Logitech software, you can easily teach that button's code to the H1.


----------



## jojoxl

How do I change the order that devices are sent commands in an Activity? I need to have my HDBaseT switch to be the first device, but I can't find out how to change that.


----------



## BPlayer

jojoxl said:


> How do I change the order that devices are sent commands in an Activity? I need to have my HDBaseT switch to be the first device, but I can't find out how to change that.


Only the software, not web function, allows the order to be changed. From the software select the Activity, Setting, and Review the order in which devices are turned on.


----------



## HarmonySylvain

BPlayer said:


> Only the software, not web function, allows the order to be changed. From the software select the Activity, Setting, and Review the order in which devices are turned on.


This is also possible in MyHarmony (the 'web function') - sign in to your account, select your Activity and click 'Customize this Activity'. There is a separate section for powering on, and for powering off.

Regards,

Sylvain


----------



## craig72

Sorry if this has been covered before, but I could not find anything in this thread or the Grafik Eye thread regarding this.

I have a Lutron Grafik Eye 3506 and a Harmony One (NOT Ultimate). I have set up 'Lighting Controller' as a device and it works just fine for selecting a scene, turning all lights off or on, and dimming all lights. What I have not been able to figure out is how to control just ONE particular zone. For example, my LED cove lights are on Zone 2. I would like to be able to dim those independently if the mood strikes me. Any suggestions? Thanks!

Craig


----------



## antennahead

A quick kudos to Sylvain for having the Harmony techs look at my devices and make some adjustments that corrected an issue I, and other Anthem AVM 20 owners were having. We were unable to adjust the existing repeats to allow the pre/pro to change the volume in .5 db increments. The closest I could get prior to the changes was 1.0 db. After the changes I am happy to report I can now change volume in half db increments again. Thanks to Sylvain and Harmony!!!

John


----------



## wadec22

I have the harmony one. I recently moved my equipment rack from the front of the room to the back. What's the best way to handle no line of sight with this bad boy?


I see you can buy the harmony hub to add to it. If I do that does the One communicate with the Hub via RF or wi-fi (like smartphones). If it's wi-fi, this isn't an option for me as my media room is a wi-fi dead zone.


Are there any cheaper alternatives than adding the hub? Not sure 100 bucks is worth not having to reach behind my head. 


Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## mdavej

wadec22 said:


> I have the harmony one. I recently moved my equipment rack from the front of the room to the back. What's the best way to handle no line of sight with this bad boy?
> 
> 
> I see you can buy the harmony hub to add to it. If I do that does the One communicate with the Hub via RF or wi-fi (like smartphones). If it's wi-fi, this isn't an option for me as my media room is a wi-fi dead zone.
> 
> 
> Are there any cheaper alternatives than adding the hub? Not sure 100 bucks is worth not having to reach behind my head.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


The hub works with the "Ultimate One", not with the "One", so that isn't an option. The One has no RF or wi-fi capabilities whatsoever. Just put a repeater in the front of the room. Many make them, including Logitech. Generic one from eBay is much cheaper though.


----------



## wadec22

mdavej said:


> The hub works with the "Ultimate One", not with the "One", so that isn't an option. The One has no RF or wi-fi capabilities whatsoever. Just put a repeater in the front of the room. Many make them, including Logitech. Generic one from eBay is much cheaper though.


i'm an idiot, I have the harmony touch.  so it does upgrade with the hub. I guess asked my question in the wrong thread.


----------



## DenisG

I recently changed BD players and updated the remote. Now it stopped turning off my projector. Not sure what happened. Everything looks to be fine on the desk top software.


----------



## b_scott

I hate the setup of the new Harmony remotes. My One is showing its age though. It's 6 years old, and the rubber has rubbed off of the bottom in spots, while the motion sensor doesn't really work and there are hairs stuck under the screen. The buttons don't always work on first press either.

I'd like to get a new one, but I don't want to pay $300 for it. :sigh:


----------



## jcalabria

b_scott said:


> I hate the setup of the new Harmony remotes. My One is showing its age though. It's 6 years old, and the rubber has rubbed off of the bottom in spots, while the motion sensor doesn't really work and there are hairs stuck under the screen. The buttons don't always work on first press either.
> 
> I'd like to get a new one, but I don't want to pay $300 for it. :sigh:


FYI... Meritline has refurbed 650s for $42 today... if you replace an existing remote currently on 7.7 software, you can still use the 7.7 software on the 650 and the lower device limit (five devices normally on the 650 using 7.7 software) doesn't apply. Keypad layout is similar to One but the screen area has 4 hard buttons instead of 6 touch buttons. In return you get dedicated color buttons.

http://www.meritline.com/logitech-h...p-92122.aspx?strcoup=MLCKB04ENL1&dealid=78305


----------



## b_scott

jcalabria said:


> FYI... Meritline has refurbed 650s for $42 today... if you replace an existing remote currently on 7.7 software, you can still use the 7.7 software on the 650 and the lower device limit (five devices normally on the 650 using 7.7 software) doesn't apply. Keypad layout is similar to One but the screen area has 4 hard buttons instead of 6 touch buttons. In return you get dedicated color buttons.
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/logitech-h...p-92122.aspx?strcoup=MLCKB04ENL1&dealid=78305


oh interesting. Thank you for the information, I'll think on it.


----------



## theSteam

I saw refurbished One's on Amazon ~$200.00 I have not bought one.


----------



## rightintel

theSteam said:


> I saw refurbished One's on Amazon ~$200.00 I have not bought one.


Awfully high for a refurb...


----------



## jcalabria

rightintel said:


> Awfully high for a refurb...


Agree, but prices have been creeping up as they get more and more scarce. Within about the past year I have bought two refurbed Ones from Meritline... the first was under $100, the second was ~$129. Currently Meritline lists them at $179, but they show no stock. As much as I like the One, I'd really have to think hard about purchasing a refurb at the current prices I see.


----------



## pappaduke

If Logitech reads this thread, they should clearly see that an updated one would bring in a lot of money for them.


----------



## NickTheGreat

pappaduke said:


> If Logitech reads this thread, they should clearly see that an updated one would bring in a lot of money for them.


But what if they read the Ultimate thread, and decide THAT brings them lots of money


----------



## jcalabria

pappaduke said:


> If Logitech reads this thread, they should clearly see that an updated one would bring in a lot of money for them.


Agree... but my guess is that they believe they have done that with the Ultimate One, even though the majority of us here hold a preference for the original One, for some very good/valid reasons IMO. In some respects, the Ultimate One IS an upgrade, and it's not a horrible remote by any reasonable measure. However, it's ridiculous ergonomics (location of transport controls and loss of hard numeric keys) make it difficult for me to consider it as a true upgrade to the original One.

Regardless, what we think probably matters little, if any, to them... if they've seen a bump in sales versus what they were most recently getting from the One, they likely will see the new remote as a success. It's sort of similar to smart phones with hard-button keyboards. People like my wife would rather go back to a basic phone than adapt to touch screen typing, but the choices of slider smartphones with real keys are dwindling... and teetering towards none.


----------



## theSteam

the original One fits my hand like no other remote I have ever used. I am tempted to buy a refurbished One just so I have a spare, if by the time mine dies, no one will DO a refurbish on it. Still thinking this over...


----------



## rightintel

theSteam said:


> the original One fits my hand like no other remote I have ever used. I am tempted to buy a refurbished One just so I have a spare, if by the time mine dies, no one will DO a refurbish on it. Still thinking this over...


If mine ever goes, that's the route I'll take. Hopefully some'll be left by then.


----------



## Tom Thomas

theSteam said:


> the original One fits my hand like no other remote I have ever used. I am tempted to buy a refurbished One just so I have a spare, if by the time mine dies, no one will DO a refurbish on it. Still thinking this over...


I picked up a couple extra used ones from ebay at under $100 ea. I now rotate them every day to keep the batteries up and to hopefully get many more years of use from them.


----------



## theSteam

Tom Thomas said:


> I picked up a couple extra used ones from ebay at under $100 ea. I now rotate them every day to keep the batteries up and to hopefully get many more years of use from them.


Thanks for the thought...off to eBay!


----------



## pappaduke

The way the One fits in your hand and the hard buttons are what makes it such a wonderful remote. I will shed a tear the day mine dies. If I have to switch to something else at that point I'm sure I'll learn to love it, but the One is simply the best remote out there IMO.


----------



## jcalabria

FYI... If you haven't used either of them, the 650 and 700 are extremely similar to the One as far as how they feel in your hand. The button layout below the display is essentially identical to the One with the addition of the four color buttons. Even my EXTREMELY technophobic wife can move easily between our rooms with Ones and rooms with 650s. My only real complaint with the 650/700s (other than having only four soft keys in place of One's six soft keys) is the PITA workaround for ordering activities (assuming your on 7.7 software... AFAIK MyHarmony does not allow Activity reordering at all). If the 5 device limit (8 devices via MyHarmony... and no limit if "replacing" a One in 7.7 software) is not an issue for you, the 650/700 is a viable alternative to a One. 650 refurbs are typically available for ~$49.

I have three 650s and a 700... I prefer the 650s. They are essentially identical except for color and the 700's in-remote recharge capabilities. But without a charging cradle, I end up swapping the 700s batteries with rechargeable AAs I've charged outside of the remote, just like I do with the 650. The 700 is not worth the extra $$$ IMO.


----------



## 120inna55

I bought my One new 6 1/2 years ago, and it's gotten pretty heavy use daily since then. The "rubber" backing is not worn and the whole remote looks new when I polish it up every now and then. I'm using the original battery (yes, with the blue label it), and it's never swelled. I remove the battery when I clean the remote, so no issues noted there either. I still only have to charge it every 2 weeks. I only charge it when the icon turns orange. The only thing wrong with it is the motion sensor is essentially useless now. My wife and I simply changed our behavior and just swipe the screen to wake it. All in all, I think I got pretty lucky with such a durable One. It's my understanding they don't make 'em like they used to.

A couple years ago, I bought a refurb One as a spare, assuming one day my original one would crap out. I intended to just leave the spare in the box. One day, on a lark, I decided to get out the spare and discovered it had the black screen issue. I'd had it too long to get my money back, so I bought another refurb (~$100). I immediately checked it out when it arrived and it worked fine. I sync'd it with my software to mirror my current One. Since then, if I make any changes to my system, I update both remotes. (The software doesn't see the difference between the two remotes, so I keep the same profile.) So, expecting my original One to quit on me some day, I keep the spare in my media closet. I check it periodically to see how the battery is doing. Since it doesn't see any action, I only have to charge it about every 6 weeks or so. On a rare occasion, I'll actually use the spare (like in a case where the original is recharging). 

If you're a big fan of this remote, I recommend you do just what I did. I'm still quite pleased with the 6 1/2 year old One, but I have peace of mind knowing there's a backup. I did notice the backup has a slightly lower resolution screen. The base doesn't have a light on it (but the base stays in a box). The rubberized backing on the refurb is different too.


----------



## rightintel

120inna55 said:


> I bought my One new 6 1/2 years ago, and it's gotten pretty heavy use daily since then. The "rubber" backing is not worn and the whole remote looks new when I polish it up every now and then. I'm using the original battery (yes, with the blue label it), and it's never swelled. I remove the battery when I clean the remote, so no issues noted there either. I still only have to charge it every 2 weeks. I only charge it when the icon turns orange. The only thing wrong with it is the motion sensor is essentially useless now. My wife and I simply changed our behavior and just swipe the screen to wake it. All in all, I think I got pretty lucky with such a durable One. It's my understanding they don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> A couple years ago, I bought a refurb One as a spare, assuming one day my original one would crap out. I intended to just leave the spare in the box. One day, on a lark, I decided to get out the spare and discovered it had the black screen issue. I'd had it too long to get my money back, so I bought another refurb (~$100). I immediately checked it out when it arrived and it worked fine. I sync'd it with my software to mirror my current One. Since then, if I make any changes to my system, I update both remotes. (The software doesn't see the difference between the two remotes, so I keep the same profile.) So, expecting my original One to quit on me some day, I keep the spare in my media closet. I check it periodically to see how the battery is doing. Since it doesn't see any action, I only have to charge it about every 6 weeks or so. On a rare occasion, I'll actually use the spare (like in a case where the original is recharging).
> 
> If you're a big fan of this remote, I recommend you do just what I did. I'm still quite pleased with the 6 1/2 year old One, but I have peace of mind knowing there's a backup. I did notice the backup has a slightly lower resolution screen. The base doesn't have a light on it (but the base stays in a box). The rubberized backing on the refurb is different too.


I'm tempted to do just that, my motion detector's almost gone...


----------



## jcalabria

FYI... I know they've been mentioned here before, but Harmony Remote Repair can fix many of the routine problems. At the prices refurbs have hit, their services are getting more attractive. I haven't used them myself, so I can't vouch for them in any way.


----------



## pappaduke

jcalabria said:


> FYI... I know they've been mentioned here before, but Harmony Remote Repair can fix many of the routine problems. At the prices refurbs have hit, their services are getting more attractive. I haven't used them myself, so I can't vouch for them in any way.


Thanks for that info. I may try that if my One dies on me.


----------



## balpers

jcalabria said:


> FYI... I know they've been mentioned here before, but Harmony Remote Repair can fix many of the routine problems. At the prices refurbs have hit, their services are getting more attractive. I haven't used them myself, so I can't vouch for them in any way.


Thank you for this. As these things age out this service is going to get more and more attractive.

Burt


----------



## Tom Thomas

jcalabria said:


> FYI... I know they've been mentioned here before, but Harmony Remote Repair can fix many of the routine problems. At the prices refurbs have hit, their services are getting more attractive. I haven't used them myself, so I can't vouch for them in any way.


I've used Quin's service at Harmony Remote Repair and found him to be very helpful and thorough with the repair he did for me.

I have an older Harmony One and the white touch areas below the screen started to blink, fade out, go out intermittently. These are the touch areas labeled Options and Devices. They lit up fine when they were amber just not when they were supposed to be white. The areas still worked when touched, just not lighting up properly.

He diagnosed and repaired the problem very quickly. He also took care of another minor problem he noticed while working on it and fixed that too. I can recommend his service.


----------



## mrcarnut

Do you have a link to a web site for him? Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria

mrcarnut said:


> Do you have a link to a web site for him? Thanks.


It's already in my post above (original and quotes).


----------



## Chazcdc54

I just bought a new receiver (Onkyo TX-NR828) and set it up a week ago. I'm trying to program my H One but have a problem. The remote mode button "Receiver" has no command that I can see in the command set downloaded with this model. From what I see the button is important to switch functionality to the receiver away from other source components. I tried to learn the command remote to remote but no signal/command was seen - no luck.



Does anyone with an Onkyo receiver have a solution to this problem? Perhaps, using the InputNET command might work as it has no direct association with a physical HDMI input on the back panel? Maybe, the "Home" button command includes somehow switching to the receiver, but such is not the case when using the original remote as you need to first hit the "receiver" remote mode button before hitting any other receiver related commands.



I'm at a loss here as this is the only button that one needs programmed that does not have a related command.



Any advice is appreciated. I admit the 828 remote is nicely designed and an improvement over the one I had for the TX-SR805 this unit replaces, however, it pales as a universal remote. The One remains king in this area!


----------



## Topher

I don't have an Onkyo, but on my Pioneer, the 'Receiver' button on the remote is so the remote controls the receiver, not other equipment. Say I press the TV button on the Pioneer's remote to change the channel. To get the remote to control the Pioneer, I'd push the 'Receiver' button.


----------



## mdavej

Onkyo works the same. "Receiver" switches the original remote's operating mode. It doesn't perform any function on the receiver itself. It isn't learnable and would serve no purpose on another remote. All the functions on Harmony operate the Onkyo without needing to press any other buttons first.


----------



## tightrope

I purchased a refurbished Harmony One as a backup for my 5 year old original One. It seems to work fine, and I'm thinking of getting another for peace of mind, knowing that they might be harder to find in the future. 


My question is, what's the best way to guarantee its longevity? Should I take out the battery? Or leave it in and occasionally charge the remote? I'm not planning on using it until my original One reaches the end of its life. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tom Thomas

tightrope said:


> I purchased a refurbished Harmony One as a backup for my 5 year old original One. It seems to work fine, and I'm thinking of getting another for peace of mind, knowing that they might be harder to find in the future.
> 
> 
> My question is, what's the best way to guarantee its longevity? Should I take out the battery? Or leave it in and occasionally charge the remote? I'm not planning on using it until my original One reaches the end of its life. Thanks in advance


I've done the same as you and picked up a couple spares. I rotate them all. I use one while another is on the charger and the third is "on-deck". I then rotate them to use the one from the charger, put the "on-deck" one on the charger and let the one I was using become "on-deck". I hope this makes sense...


----------



## Michael Sargent

The best thing you can do for longevity is to put the H1 on the charger only long enough to fully charge it and then remove it. It's fine to leave it sitting with a full charge (it will gradually discharge), but it's very bad to leave it fully discharged or on the charger when it's fully charged.


Mike


----------



## 120inna55

Michael Sargent said:


> The best thing you can do for longevity is to put the H1 on the charger only long enough to fully charge it and then remove it. It's fine to leave it sitting with a full charge (it will gradually discharge), but it's very bad to leave it fully discharged or on the charger when it's fully charged.
> 
> 
> Mike


(BAG O'WORMS WARNING] I agree with this statement based on the fact that I'm still using a 6 1/2 year-old daily use H1 with the OEM blue stripe battery and only have to charge it every 2 weeks. It shows no signs of swelling. I even periodically remove the battery to check for swelling. I attribute this good fortune to never having left it on the charger despite Logitech's claims that it is okay to do so.

There will be folks who will vehemently disagree with this statement.

My spare remains on a shelf with battery loaded. I check it ever so often, and when it becomes near depletion, I charge it up and put it back on the shelf. I have it sync'd just like my daily use H1, so if it ever dies, the spare will be ready to go.


----------



## tightrope

Michael Sargent said:


> The best thing you can do for longevity is to put the H1 on the charger only long enough to fully charge it and then remove it. It's fine to leave it sitting with a full charge (it will gradually discharge), but it's very bad to leave it fully discharged or on the charger when it's fully charged.
> 
> 
> Mike


OK thanks for the tip, I will follow your advice.


----------



## tightrope

120inna55 said:


> (BAG O'WORMS WARNING] I agree with this statement based on the fact that I'm still using a 6 1/2 year-old daily use H1 with the OEM blue stripe battery and only have to charge it every 2 weeks. It shows no signs of swelling. I even periodically remove the battery to check for swelling. I attribute this good fortune to never having left it on the charger despite Logitech's claims that it is okay to do so.
> 
> There will be folks who will vehemently disagree with this statement.
> 
> My spare remains on a shelf with battery loaded. I check it ever so often, and when it becomes near depletion, I charge it up and put it back on the shelf. I have it sync'd just like my daily use H1, so if it ever dies, the spare will be ready to go.


Wow, impressive charge! I (foolishly) followed Logitech's advice to leave my 5 year-old One on the dock and it only holds its charge for a couple of days now. I'll be more careful with my spare remote. I'm curious, would there be an adverse effect to let the charge deplete completely and only recharge it when I want to use it?


----------



## 120inna55

tightrope said:


> Wow, impressive charge! I (foolishly) followed Logitech's advice to leave my 5 year-old One on the dock and it only holds its charge for a couple of days now. I'll be more careful with my spare remote. I'm curious, would there be an adverse effect to let the charge deplete completely and only recharge it when I want to use it?


Please don't take my comments as if I have some technical knowledge about the batteries in question. I am simply giving you my honest experience.

As far as letting it completely deplete and leaving it dead for prolonged periods of time? I would imagine that's probably about as good as leaving the battery out of the remote. In my experience with other rechargeable devices, allowing them die and stay dead for prolonged periods dramatically shortens their life and capacity. I would do what I said I'm doing. My backup remote sits on a shelf in a cool environment. I allow the battery to get very low. So far, I've not let it completely die. It's on a shelf in my media closet, so I see it about twice per week. I just wake it up and have a look at the battery symbol. If it's orange, I charge it over night, and then put it back on the shelf. Since the backup never sees any action, I rarely have to charge it. I haven't paid that much attention to the frequency, but I would imagine it's no more frequent than every 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Michael Sargent

The technical reason for never letting batteries sit in a discharged state is (roughly) as follows:


Rechargeable batteries tend to grow "tendrils" between the two plates. These tendrils effectively short circuit the battery. If the battery is fully charged, then any tendril that grows will be immediately destroyed as soon as current passes through it. Think of a fuse. But if the battery is dead, then the tendril is not destroyed, and will continue to grow over time, to the point where it can no longer be destroyed and the battery is ruined. (Technically, it can't be destroyed by the current available from the charger, but might be able to be destroyed by a much larger current, but that can also explode the battery.)


Mike


----------



## tightrope

Michael Sargent said:


> The technical reason for never letting batteries sit in a discharged state is (roughly) as follows:
> 
> 
> Rechargeable batteries tend to grow "tendrils" between the two plates. These tendrils effectively short circuit the battery. If the battery is fully charged, then any tendril that grows will be immediately destroyed as soon as current passes through it. Think of a fuse. But if the battery is dead, then the tendril is not destroyed, and will continue to grow over time, to the point where it can no longer be destroyed and the battery is ruined. (Technically, it can't be destroyed by the current available from the charger, but might be able to be destroyed by a much larger current, but that can also explode the battery.)
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the explanation, this makes perfect sense.
I was going to order a few extra batteries as future replacements, but now I understand that if I keep them stored an unused, they will eventually get corrupted, is this correct? Hopefully, if and when my batteries need to be replaced, that specific model will still be available.


----------



## tightrope

OK, one more question.

While testing my new One, I noticed that in certain activities, not all devices get powered up when the activity is selected, requiring a "Help" press to turn everything on. I seem to remember that there is a setting to "amplify" the command to avoid such problems, but for the life of me I can't seem to remember where it is 

Also, the "Off" button only seems to work if I keep it pressed for a few seconds, could this be part of the same issue? Sorry for the newbie question and thanks in advance for any help


----------



## mylan

Tightrope, more than likely you are not keeping the One pointed at your devices long enough for all the commands to be issued to the various devices. When you turn it on it takes longer, it doesn't matter if you hold it straight up it will still send commands. Try holding it pointed just a second longer and see if that works. 
When shutting everything down it doesn't take a long button push nor does it take as long to issue "on" commands but still hold the remote pointed a second longer and see if that works. My wife will sometimes pick the remote up, push the button, and immediately drop it on the couch and gets that sometimes.


----------



## Michael Sargent

tightrope said:


> I was going to order a few extra batteries as future replacements, but now I understand that if I keep them stored an unused, they will eventually get corrupted, is this correct?



Just charge the spares every couple of months and you should be OK.


Mike


----------



## bernie33

120inna55 said:


> (BAG O'WORMS WARNING] I agree with this statement based on the fact that I'm still using a 6 1/2 year-old daily use H1 with the OEM blue stripe battery and only have to charge it every 2 weeks. It shows no signs of swelling. I even periodically remove the battery to check for swelling. I attribute this good fortune to never having left it on the charger despite Logitech's claims that it is okay to do so.
> 
> There will be folks who will vehemently disagree with this statement.
> 
> My spare remains on a shelf with battery loaded. I check it ever so often, and when it becomes near depletion, I charge it up and put it back on the shelf. I have it sync'd just like my daily use H1, so if it ever dies, the spare will be ready to go.


My H1 died recently. Suddenly completely dead. Batery couldn't be removed because of sweling. Based on other's experience here i contacted Logitech. They were great. They asked for some info and replaced it with an Ultimate One. 

Based on all the comments here I thought we would hate it. We do like the One better, but the Ultimate isn't bad. Setup was very easy and transfered very well from the H1. Little bit of a learning curve and we've discovered multiple ways to do some things - like forward and back.


----------



## Sgooter

*Replacement Battery Details?*

My 7-yr old H1 is working fine, but I think it's about time to replace the battery. I need some guidance (or link) regarding the correct replacement battery.
The correct/best replacement battery is:
The source for this replacement battery is:
The approx price for this battery is:
Is there a recommended charger for an add'l spare battery?
What similar batteries should I steer clear of:
Thanks


----------



## MordredKLB

mylan said:


> My wife will sometimes pick the remote up, push the button, and immediately drop it on the couch and gets that sometimes.


My wife does this every time and then complains that the remote doesn't work.


----------



## mylan

MordredKLB said:


> My wife does this every time and then complains that the remote doesn't work.


Which is why I control the remote


----------



## Sgooter

Sgooter said:


> My 7-yr old H1 is working fine, but I think it's about time to replace the battery. I need some guidance (or link) regarding the correct replacement battery.
> The correct/best replacement battery is:
> The source for this replacement battery is:
> The approx price for this battery is:
> Is there a recommended charger for an add'l spare battery?
> What similar batteries should I steer clear of:
> Thanks


OK guys - bypass all the above details.
How about just a simple recommendation for a replacement battery?
I can research the other details on its price, source, etc.


----------



## 120inna55

Sgooter said:


> OK guys - bypass all the above details.
> How about just a simple recommendation for a replacement battery?
> I can research the other details on its price, source, etc.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TX2N14...TF8&colid=1KA75YIBAZI7D&coliid=I2MQN9TED2JOV2


----------



## joe221

Sgooter said:


> OK guys - bypass all the above details.
> How about just a simple recommendation for a replacement battery?
> I can research the other details on its price, source, etc.


The link above is good, but sadly I bought that in 9/13 and they were $11 each. 

Now horse before cart. Can you safely remove the battery from the One? As in, it's not swollen? If it won't come out email Logitech right away, don't pry it out.


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks guys - much appreciated.
I don't know yet if the OEM battery will come out or if it's swollen; will check on this soon. Just thought that after 7 yrs I should probably get a new battery for it. I have noticed that my H1 needs recharging sooner than it used to.

UPDATE: The OEM battery is very swollen in both of my H1s and they're not budging, so I have emailed Logitech support for a solution...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pappaduke

Sgooter said:


> Thanks guys - much appreciated.
> I don't know yet if the OEM battery will come out or if it's swollen; will check on this soon. Just thought that after 7 yrs I should probably get a new battery for it. I have noticed that my H1 needs recharging sooner than it used to.
> 
> UPDATE: The OEM battery is very swollen in both of my H1s and they're not budging, so I have emailed Logitech support for a solution...keeping my fingers crossed.


The solution should be that they offer you a new remote. Won't be a one though


----------



## Sgooter

pappaduke said:


> The solution should be that they offer you a new remote. Won't be a one though


Which Harmony model do they typically offer as a replacement for the H1?


----------



## Feirstein

I just replaced my One with a Touch. I'll report back if it is an adequate substitute.


----------



## rehaz1

120inna55 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TX2N14...TF8&colid=1KA75YIBAZI7D&coliid=I2MQN9TED2JOV2


That link is not for an OEM battery, the OEM battery does not have a label the printing is directly on the case of the battery


----------



## joe221

Sgooter said:


> Thanks guys - much appreciated.
> I don't know yet if the OEM battery will come out or if it's swollen; will check on this soon. Just thought that after 7 yrs I should probably get a new battery for it. I have noticed that my H1 needs recharging sooner than it used to.
> 
> UPDATE: The OEM battery is very swollen in both of my H1s and they're not budging, so I have emailed Logitech support for a solution...keeping my fingers crossed.


They will probably offer you a Ultimate One. IMHO they are much better than the forum gives them credit for. Not perfect but I've been using the Ultimate for months now and am quite used to it. Yes I miss some things but I'm mostly over it. 
I'd advise taking it if offered. They are also easily upgradable to Ultimate (RF) as the remote is the Ultimate just without the RF kit.


----------



## joe221

Feirstein said:


> I just replaced my One with a Touch. I'll report back if it is an adequate substitute.


Touch < Ultimate One. They basically fixed the errors they made in the Touch. Can you still return it? Yes it's that different.


----------



## pappaduke

Sgooter said:


> Which Harmony model do they typically offer as a replacement for the H1?


I believe they're replacing it with a touch.


----------



## joe221

pappaduke said:


> I believe they're replacing it with a touch.



The last reported replacement was an Ultimate One. The Touch is discontinued.


----------



## Sgooter

Does Logitech require the problematic H1 be shipped back to them as part of the exchange?


----------



## joe221

Sgooter said:


> Does Logitech require the problematic H1 be shipped back to them as part of the exchange?


No, the ID code you give them will enable them to kill the remote. You can still use it as it sits but never program it again.
Sometimes they asked for a part but I don't think they do that any more.


----------



## Sgooter

Logitech says my two H1's (with swollen batteries) will be replaced with two Ultimate Ones, which is an impressive gesture of good will.
So, this old dog will need to learn some new tricks. This H1 thread has been a great source of knowledge for everyone for many years, as I'm sure all will agree. 
Has a similar Official Harmony Ultimate One Thread (of similar depth of knowledge) been established on AVS? If not, then any recommendations for HU1 knowledge and tips?


----------



## joe221

Sgooter said:


> Logitech says my two H1's (with swollen batteries) will be replaced with two Ultimate Ones, which is an impressive gesture of good will.
> So, this old dog will need to learn some new tricks. This H1 thread has been a great source of knowledge for everyone for many years, as I'm sure all will agree.
> Has a similar Official Harmony Ultimate One Thread (of similar depth of knowledge) been established on AVS? If not, then any recommendations for HU1 knowledge and tips?


Great to hear! I knew the last One was replaced with a U1 so I figured that was still the deal. 
Go to the Ultimate thread. The U1 is essentially an Ultimate without the RF kit. Easy upgrade BTW. I have both the U and the U1 which I upgraded with Smart control kit. My last One is doing kitchen TV duty and its power button is getting wonky. Enjoy the new hardware.


----------



## Sgooter

joe221 said:


> ...Go to the Ultimate thread. The U1 is essentially an Ultimate without the RF kit...


Will do - thanks Joe.


----------



## Fofer

joe221 said:


> No, the ID code you give them will enable them to kill the remote. You can still use it as it sits but never program it again.
> Sometimes they asked for a part but I don't think they do that any more.


A year or two back I called to inquire about my Harmony One, that didn't seem to last very long (maybe 2-3 days?) with a fully charged battery. I had replaced the battery with a new one, and the situation didn't change. Anyway, Logitech sent me a replacement. The new one lasts 5-6 days with similar use. They said I could hold on to the old one, no need to send it back. And they didn't appear to "kill" it either, I am still able to use it, and I'm still able to program it. I relegated it to the bedroom instead of the living room, reprogrammed it with a smaller set of A/V equipment, and it sits on the recharging cradle whenever it's not in use.

I realize this is a YMMV situation, and the current replacement of an Ultimate One (after seven YEARS of ownership?!?) is a much better deal (I mean, WOW!) so perhaps the terms of the replacement are different.


----------



## joe221

Fofer said:


> A year or two back I called to inquire about my Harmony One, that didn't seem to last very long (maybe 2-3 days?) with a fully charged battery. I had replaced the battery with a new one, and the situation didn't change. Anyway, Logitech sent me a replacement. The new one lasts 5-6 days with similar use. They said I could hold on to the old one, no need to send it back. And they didn't appear to "kill" it either, I am still able to use it, and I'm still able to program it. I relegated it to the bedroom instead of the living room, reprogrammed it with a smaller set of A/V equipment, and it sits on the recharging cradle whenever it's not in use.
> 
> I realize this is a YMMV situation, and the current replacement of an Ultimate One (after seven YEARS of ownership?!?) is a much better deal (I mean, WOW!) so perhaps the terms of the replacement are different.


Typical was killing the bad one. Things Change.


----------



## BartMan01

Fofer said:


> I realize this is a YMMV situation, and the current replacement of an Ultimate One (after seven YEARS of ownership?!?) is a much better deal (I mean, WOW!) so perhaps the terms of the replacement are different.


Their policy keeps changing on this. When I had my swollen battery issue they were still selling the H1, and the only thing they would offer me was a 'discount' on a new one in the online store that would still make it more expensive than street prices were at the time (no free swap out). I was able to pry that battery out with a thin knife, a screw driver, a pair of needle nosed pliers, and a bit of force. That unit is a bit worn on the front, but still works better than the newer model H1 upstairs I got when CostCo was clearing them out.


----------



## kjpjr

*Harmony One will not turn activities on*

When I press watch TV sometimes the TV, DVR and sound bar will all turn on. Most of the time they do not, the TV always turns on but I need to go through help to get the DVR and sound bar. I have called logitech for help and all they do is have me take out the battery and press a few buttons. The last time I called they asked me to pay $10 for the help. They had me "reinstall" all the devices. None of this fixed the problem. I tried to increase the delay and it really did no good. They told me since the device is four years old they will only give me a 20% discount on a new item. There has to be a fix and may be in this forum but I could not find it. Hopefully someone can help me. Thanks!


----------



## pappaduke

kjpjr said:


> When I press watch TV sometimes the TV, DVR and sound bar will all turn on. Most of the time they do not, the TV always turns on but I need to go through help to get the DVR and sound bar. I have called logitech for help and all they do is have me take out the battery and press a few buttons. The last time I called they asked me to pay $10 for the help. They had me "reinstall" all the devices. None of this fixed the problem. I tried to increase the delay and it really did no good. They told me since the device is four years old they will only give me a 20% discount on a new item. There has to be a fix and may be in this forum but I could not find it. Hopefully someone can help me. Thanks!


I may not be able to help but you'll have to give more info. Mainly type of equipment. Also, the order that they come on. You may need to change the sequence. One other thing, my ATV does not always come on unless I point the remote at the ceiling.


----------



## kjpjr

kjpjr said:


> When I press watch TV sometimes the TV, DVR and sound bar will all turn on. Most of the time they do not, the TV always turns on but I need to go through help to get the DVR and sound bar. I have called logitech for help and all they do is have me take out the battery and press a few buttons. The last time I called they asked me to pay $10 for the help. They had me "reinstall" all the devices. None of this fixed the problem. I tried to increase the delay and it really did no good. They told me since the device is four years old they will only give me a 20% discount on a new item. There has to be a fix and may be in this forum but I could not find it. Hopefully someone can help me. Thanks!


My equipment is as follows and this is also the order they turn on when they do. TV - Panasonic TC-P60ST30 Cable Box - Cisco 8742HDC Sound Bar - Vizio VHT215 They all code out and all works sometimes. The TV always comes on but the box and the bar not so much.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Do you have good line of sight? My HTIB doesn't work very well with my H1, and it's mostly if I can't get a good view.


----------



## kjpjr

NickTheGreat said:


> Do you have good line of sight? My HTIB doesn't work very well with my H1, and it's mostly if I can't get a good view.


There is nothing in the way, nothing


----------



## tightrope

kjpjr said:


> There is nothing in the way, nothing


Have you tried increasing the command repeats for the device that doesn't turn on unless you press "Help"?
I had a similar problem with my TV not powering on every time, and this fixed it.
Here's a link to the process of adjusting the command repeats for a device:

http://support.myharmony.com/en/article.htm?faqid=s-a-2158

I hope this helps


----------



## rehaz1

tightrope said:


> Have you tried increasing the command repeats for the device that doesn't turn on unless you press "Help"?
> I had a similar problem with my TV not powering on every time, and this fixed it.
> Here's a link to the process of adjusting the command repeats for a device:
> 
> http://support.myharmony.com/en/article.htm?faqid=s-a-2158
> 
> I hope this helps


Also you say you increased delays, but which one, for your problem, you have to increase the Inter-device delay for the affected device.


----------



## Sgooter

joe221 said:


> No, the ID code you give them will enable them to kill the remote. You can still use it as it sits but never program it again.
> Sometimes they asked for a part but I don't think they do that any more.


You're correct Joe. Logitech confirmed that I can continue to use my H1's as they are, but cannot update or program them anymore. I haven't done anything yet with the U1's; will likely start setting them up this weekend.


----------



## joe221

Sgooter said:


> You're correct Joe. Logitech confirmed that I can continue to use my H1's as they are, but cannot update or program them anymore. I haven't done anything yet with the U1's; will likely start setting them up this weekend.


I hope you like them. I was wary at first, really liked my One/900. But, I've grown to really like my U. Logi has done numerous upgrades and improvements since I got it/them. I hope you enjoy it. Randy has made plenty of icons for it too at Iconharmony.com


----------



## Dominic26

Is any one using the H1 with a Samsung A750 DLP TV? I am having only one issue and it is making me CRAZY. It does not go to the TV input if I start the TV activity from off. It will go from TV to HDMI, from off, if I start an activity needing that input. It will switch inputs back and forth properly if I change activities with everything already on. I will also be posting in the Samsung A750 thread.


----------



## mdavej

Run the activity setup again and make sure you pick the TV input. Also make sure Anynet and HDMI control is turned off in all your devices. This will cause inputs to switch by themselves as well as Harmony trying to switch them. If Logitech is missing the TV input command entirely, I can post it, and you can email the code to Logitech to add to your account.


----------



## rehaz1

Dominic26 said:


> Is any one using the H1 with a Samsung A750 DLP TV? I am having only one issue and it is making me CRAZY. It does not go to the TV input if I start the TV activity from off. It will go from TV to HDMI, from off, if I start an activity needing that input. It will switch inputs back and forth properly if I change activities with everything already on. I will also be posting in the Samsung A750 thread.


Samsung TV's require a longer power on delay setting from other TVs, increase the power on delay for the TV, My Samsung TV requires a power on delay setting of 13000ms (13 seconds) to be able to set the proper input from an all off state.


----------



## Dominic26

mdavej said:


> Run the activity setup again and make sure you pick the TV input. Also make sure Anynet and HDMI control is turned off in all your devices. This will cause inputs to switch by themselves as well as Harmony trying to switch them. If Logitech is missing the TV input command entirely, I can post it, and you can email the code to Logitech to add to your account.


The command is there and picked. Just does not work from the all off state.



rehaz1 said:


> Samsung TV's require a longer power on delay setting from other TVs, increase the power on delay for the TV, My Samsung TV requires a power on delay setting of 13000ms (13 seconds) to be able to set the proper input from an all off state.


I bumped up the power on delay to 13000ms with no luck. My Samsung UN39F5000 has a default delay of 8000ms and it works just fine. I even tried using the F5000's settings for the A750 and had no luck. I ran the Harmony software for the two remotes side by side (laptop and desktop) to compare settings since it works for one and not the other. Even though they are different models, the Samsung remotes are identical.


----------



## lflorack

rehaz1 said:


> Samsung TV's require a longer power on delay setting from other TVs, increase the power on delay for the TV, My Samsung TV requires a power on delay setting of 13000ms (13 seconds) to be able to set the proper input from an all off state.



I think I had to increase my power on delay to 15 seconds for it to work with my Samsung UN5B8000.


----------



## RonOC

*A method of removing a swollen battery.*

I checked a couple of "disassembling a Harmony One" sites and decided it didn't look all that hard. 

All one needs is a small Phillips head and flat head screwdriver.

If one is careful, it is a non-destructive procedure.

Once you get the back off there is a battery cover held on by four small Phillips head screws. Remove that and the battery is easily removed.

There are sites with photos showing the disassembly procedure as well as at least one on utube 

Ron


----------



## NYC Guy

RonOC said:


> I checked a couple of "disassembling a Harmony One" sites and decided it didn't look all that hard.
> 
> All one needs is a small Phillips head and flat head screwdriver.
> 
> If one is careful, it is a non-destructive procedure.
> 
> Once you get the back off there is a battery cover held on by four small Phillips head screws. Remove that and the battery is easily removed.
> 
> There are sites with photos showing the disassembly procedure as well as at least one on utube
> 
> Ron


I simply used a a thin flat head screwdriver to lift the battery up and keeping the screwdriver inserted and the battery slightly raised I then inserted a needle nose pliers to pull it out. There was no need to disassemble the unit.


----------



## RonOC

I tried that method first. Unfortunately my battery was too swollen to fit through the opening.

I would certainly recommend your method be tried before resorting to disassembly.

Ron


----------



## NYC Guy

RonOC said:


> I tried that method first. Unfortunately my battery was too swollen to fit through the opening.
> 
> I would certainly recommend your method be tried before resorting to disassembly.
> 
> Ron


Good luck!


----------



## de8212

I have an Harmony one that I set up a few years ago. No issues with it. Ordered a new receiver (and might get a new tv soon) so I will need to go back in and reconfigure everything. 
I also just upgraded to Windows 8.1 so I guess I need to get the logitech software. I thought I had read over the last year or so that the harmony software is not the same anymore and was "crippled" in some way???? Is that true? 

Once I figure out the software issue, is there a preferred way of swapping receivers? IOW, do I just go in and remove the old one and add the new one and change all the inputs or is it best to just wipe it all and start over? I have a tivo, blu ray, WD Live, Xbox, samsung tv. So, not a ton of things but a few.


----------



## de8212

I have an Harmony one that I set up a few years ago. No issues with it. Ordered a new receiver (and might get a new tv soon) so I will need to go back in and reconfigure everything. 
I also just upgraded to Windows 8.1 so I guess I need to get the logitech software. I thought I had read over the last year or so that the harmony software is not the same anymore and was "crippled" in some way???? Is that true? 

Once I figure out the software issue, is there a preferred way of swapping receivers? IOW, do I just go in and remove the old one and add the new one and change all the inputs or is it best to just wipe it all and start over? I have a tivo, blu ray, WD Live, Xbox, samsung tv. So, not a ton of things but a few.


----------



## rehaz1

de8212 said:


> I have an Harmony one that I set up a few years ago. No issues with it. Ordered a new receiver (and might get a new tv soon) so I will need to go back in and reconfigure everything.
> I also just upgraded to Windows 8.1 so I guess I need to get the logitech software. I thought I had read over the last year or so that the harmony software is not the same anymore and was "crippled" in some way???? Is that true?
> 
> Once I figure out the software issue, is there a preferred way of swapping receivers? IOW, do I just go in and remove the old one and add the new one and change all the inputs or is it best to just wipe it all and start over? I have a tivo, blu ray, WD Live, Xbox, samsung tv. So, not a ton of things but a few.


You can still use the same software and your old account to make change to your Harmony One, just install the Harmony Desktop 7.7 software on your Windows 8.1 PC you can download it here http://support.myharmony.com/en/download?testing=true# go down to the bottom and under Have a Different Remote, and select Get the Software, ignore the link for Harmony One Harmony One+ that will be the new MyHarmony software, and will require you to create a new account


----------



## Sgooter

de8212 said:


> I have an Harmony one that I set up a few years ago. No issues with it. Ordered a new receiver (and might get a new tv soon) so I will need to go back in and reconfigure everything...Once I figure out the software issue, is there a preferred way of swapping receivers? IOW, do I just go in and remove the old one and add the new one and change all the inputs or is it best to just wipe it all and start over? I have a tivo, blu ray, WD Live, Xbox, samsung tv. So, not a ton of things but a few.


No need to wipe everything out and start over. Your H1 will control up to 15 devices, so I suggest you simply add the new receiver, then re-run the setup wizard for each of your Activities that will use the new receiver. Once you're fully satisfied that all of your Activities are re-set up and working perfectly, then you can always go back at your convenience and "dump" the old receiver into the device trashcan icon.


----------



## de8212

Great idea. Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## de8212

Back again with another question. 

I have a tivo roamio I am able to control with my harmony. One thing that is missing unless I have overlooked it is a page up and page down. I don't even think the original remote has this so I'm not sure if this can be accomplished but figured I'd ask.


----------



## mdavej

de8212 said:


> Back again with another question.
> 
> I have a tivo roamio I am able to control with my harmony. One thing that is missing unless I have overlooked it is a page up and page down. I don't even think the original remote has this so I'm not sure if this can be accomplished but figured I'd ask.


Don't have a Roamio, but on other Tivos, Chan up/down = Page up/down.


----------



## dbphd

*2 H1s*

I have two Harmony Ones, but the Logitech software doesn't seem to have a way of dealing with more than one setup. I need to change settings in the second unit. How can this be handled?

db


----------



## Sgooter

dbphd said:


> I have two Harmony Ones, but the Logitech software doesn't seem to have a way of dealing with more than one setup. I need to change settings in the second unit. How can this be handled?db


I created a new account for my 2nd H1, which I use for the bedroom equipment.


----------



## OldCodger73

*Changing Order of Activities on Remote Display*

Is there any way of changing the order of activities on the remote display using the remote?


----------



## 120inna55

OldCodger73 said:


> Is there any way of changing the order of activities on the remote display using the remote?


No, you have to do it in the software.


----------



## dbphd

Sgooter said:


> I created a new account for my 2nd H1, which I use for the bedroom equipment.


On the same computer?

db


----------



## 120inna55

dbphd said:


> On the same computer?
> 
> db


Yes, you just have different log ons. I have 2 accounts for 2 corresponding remotes and I also have 2 friends accounts and my parents. None of them have a clue how to program their H1s, they just depend on me to do it. So, yes, you can have as many accounts as you want on the same PC. The information is not local anyway. It's on Logitech's servers. Just make sure you have the correct remote connected before you sync.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, at one point, I had at least a dozen accounts for 5 or 6 remotes, for testing, sharing, backup, etc. The hardest part is keeping up with what's what. So just give them meaningful names. They don't have to be real email addresses, only look like them. So [email protected] and [email protected] should work fine. And remember, NOTHING is stored on your computer. Everything is in the cloud and is accessible from any computer.


----------



## dbphd

mdavej said:


> FWIW, at one point, I had at least a dozen accounts for 5 or 6 remotes, for testing, sharing, backup, etc. The hardest part is keeping up with what's what. So just give them meaningful names. They don't have to be real email addresses, only look like them. So [email protected] and [email protected] should work fine. And remember, NOTHING is stored on your computer. Everything is in the cloud and is accessible from any computer.


Does each account need a separate password?

db


----------



## jcalabria

dbphd said:


> Does each account need a separate password?
> 
> db


I have 15 accounts on the 7.7 software, 12 of which are for my own remotes. All 12 of those accounts differ only (slightly) in the username. They all have the same password and email address associated with them. 

My usernames differ only in a numerical suffix... "name01", "name02", etc... but, as others have suggested, "name_fam", "name_mbr", "name_kitch" would work well and be more descriptive.

I also have a MyHarmony account. On the MyHarmony account, up to six remotes can reside within the same single account. MyHarmony uses your email address as your username, so if you exceeded 6 remotes on MyHarmony, you would need to create a second account with a different email address. Passwords could be the same.


----------



## pappaduke

Just received my Oppo 103D today. When I set it up everything appeared to be working fine. Once I set up my Harmony one to operate everything I started receiving an error message about not getting an ARC signal. Long story short, the Harmony set the power on for the Oppo to 25000ms. This caused the player to get confused about the signal. Once I changed the setting to 500ms all is well. I spent a good two hours figuring that out. If I didn't read forums, I would have been completely lost. I wonder how the average consumer deals with all of this technology.


----------



## Dominic26

Dominic26 said:


> The command is there and picked. Just does not work from the all off state.
> 
> 
> I bumped up the power on delay to 13000ms with no luck. My Samsung UN39F5000 has a default delay of 8000ms and it works just fine. I even tried using the F5000's settings for the A750 and had no luck. I ran the Harmony software for the two remotes side by side (laptop and desktop) to compare settings since it works for one and not the other. Even though they are different models, the Samsung remotes are identical.





rehaz1 said:


> Samsung TV's require a longer power on delay setting from other TVs, increase the power on delay for the TV, My Samsung TV requires a power on delay setting of 13000ms (13 seconds) to be able to set the proper input from an all off state.


I'm sorry, I forgot to mention something important. The TV is connected to an IR repeater. The on/off button on a Samsung DLP set is dead center, just below the screen. I need the repeater because it is blocked by the center channel speaker.


----------



## pappaduke

I just added an Oppo 103D to my system. I'm running my X1 Set top box through the Oppo. I get everything to come on correctly, but I can't get the Oppo to switch to the rear HDMI input. I tried adjusting the ms for switching inputs but that didn't work. Next I found the input portion for setting up the One, but I still can't figure it out. Anyone out there have any suggestions? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sgooter

pappaduke said:


> I just added an Oppo 103D to my system. I'm running my X1 Set top box through the Oppo. I get everything to come on correctly, but I can't get the Oppo to switch to the rear HDMI input. I tried adjusting the ms for switching inputs but that didn't work. Next I found the input portion for setting up the One, but I still can't figure it out. Anyone out there have any suggestions? Help would be greatly appreciated.


There's some Harmony One info/experience on the Oppo 103D forum that may help; see post# 4849 there:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-edition-owner-s-thread-162.html#post26393329


----------



## Blaine Alward

So I'm thinking about picking up a Logitech Harmony One remote off craigslist for $65, good buy or no? I've never had a Logitech Harmony remote but can't justify spending the money on the newest models before trying out a "cheaper" one. Thoughts?


----------



## pappaduke

Sgooter said:


> There's some Harmony One info/experience on the Oppo 103D forum that may help; see post# 4849 there:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-edition-owner-s-thread-162.html#post26393329


Thanks Sgooter I'll check that out.


----------



## Michael Sargent

Blaine Alward said:


> So I'm thinking about picking up a Logitech Harmony One remote off craigslist for $65, good buy or no? I've never had a Logitech Harmony remote but can't justify spending the money on the newest models before trying out a "cheaper" one. Thoughts?


You'll like the One.


But buying a used One has some risks. The batteries in early models got swollen after many charges and is a sign that the battery is getting close to death. Some batteries swelled so much that they could not be removed from the remote. Logitech would often exchange the remote for a newer one, and the old remote is deactivated so that the programming can never be changed.


If buying a used One, make sure that you can remove the battery. If not, run away. Even if you can remove the battery, make sure it isn't swollen (set it on a flat surface and spin it; do both sides; a swollen battery will spin). I would also like to see the seller connect it to his PC and try to update the programming (to make sure it hasn't been deactivated).


Mike


----------



## de8212

Every now and then my Harmony goes to the right input on my receiver, I get a second or two of audio and video and then it goes to another input. Pressing help fixes it but I'd like to add a delay and then have it go back to the right input. 

I've gone through the software and can't seem to find a way.


----------



## dboy2

I have a Samsung TV, a VU+Duo2 satellite receiver, an Onkyo soundsystem and an OpenELEC on a RaspberryPi as media center. To control the OpenElec I have a FLIRC USB-IR device connected to the RPi.

I have configured the FLIRC as receiving signals from a Panasonic TV controller to control the OpenElec system..

Problem:
When I choose the activity "OpenElec" the TV and soundsystem is correctly set, but the Harmony does not change itself to the Panasonic control mode (to control the Flirc). I have to, each time, to click "Device" on the Harmony One, and choose "OpenElec" and then everything works perfectly, including changing activity back to the Vu+ to watch TV. If I again choose "OpenElec" I have to choose "Device"+"OpenElec" manually again.

What can be the problem? Why doesn’t the 'One set itself to the correct device type?


----------



## mdavej

Make a manual activity called "Watch Pi", or something to that effect, pick OpenElec at the appropriate prompts.


----------



## de8212

de8212 said:


> Every now and then my Harmony goes to the right input on my receiver, I get a second or two of audio and video and then it goes to another input. Pressing help fixes it but I'd like to add a delay and then have it go back to the right input.
> 
> I've gone through the software and can't seem to find a way.


Kinda going off my other post, is this what I need?
Link

I use the desktop software because I thought I had heard some negative things about the online version. 

So, can I do what I need to with the software? Can you go back and forth between the online software and the software on my PC?


----------



## rehaz1

de8212 said:


> Kinda going off my other post, is this what I need?
> Link
> 
> I use the desktop software because I thought I had heard some negative things about the online version.
> 
> So, can I do what I need to with the software? Can you go back and forth between the online software and the software on my PC?


To answer your last question, the answer is no, the two are independant of one another


----------



## badgerpilot

pappaduke said:


> I just added an Oppo 103D to my system. I'm running my X1 Set top box through the Oppo. I get everything to come on correctly, but I can't get the Oppo to switch to the rear HDMI input. I tried adjusting the ms for switching inputs but that didn't work. Next I found the input portion for setting up the One, but I still can't figure it out. Anyone out there have any suggestions? Help would be greatly appreciated.


In the Harmony software, add a command when starting your activity to switch the Oppo's input to the rear HDMI(if that is what you are using). You can also go into the Oppo's menu and select the last used input. SETUP>PLAYBACK SETUP>POWER ON INPUT>LAST INPUT


----------



## mdavej

In their infinite wisdom, Logitech removed the ability to add extra power or input commands to activities in the online software. Stick with the PC software or be prepared to do some workarounds. Also, unles you have a Harmony One+ model (not the older One), you couldn't use the online software even if you wanted to. Both versions do, however, have to ability to add commands to activities.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

*Pioneer 1124*

Setting up a Pioneer 1124. Some times it feels like I need to adjust some of the default delays, time between button commands being sent, etc.

Wanted to check if anyone else with an 1124 and the Harmony One has dialed in any of those kinds of remote options and if so what values did you end up with?


----------



## de8212

de8212 said:


> Every now and then my Harmony goes to the right input on my receiver, I get a second or two of audio and video and then it goes to another input. Pressing help fixes it but I'd like to add a delay and then have it go back to the right input.
> 
> I've gone through the software and can't seem to find a way.


Still can't get this to work. I've added a 2 second delay (which I thought was plenty of time) but it still ends up at the wrong input. And it's happening more often now.


----------



## ejhuzy

de8212 said:


> Still can't get this to work. I've added a 2 second delay (which I thought was plenty of time) but it still ends up at the wrong input. And it's happening more often now.


Maybe it's not the delay, but repeats? IIRC there's another setting (sort of like the delay) that says how many times the command is repeated. Hope that's right, doing that from my memory. Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## rehaz1

de8212 said:


> Still can't get this to work. I've added a 2 second delay (which I thought was plenty of time) but it still ends up at the wrong input. And it's happening more often now.


It sounds like you have HDMI-CEC control turned on, on one or more of your devices, this needs to be turned off, see thishttp://support.myharmony.com/en/understanding-hdmi-and-cec


----------



## de8212

I think you might be right. The only issue with that is my new samsung tv has some "smart" hub or something that utilizes it.


----------



## jyung

*Swollen Battery*

I recently discovered that my One has a swollen battery. The battery has the blue label, and it is swollen enough that I cannot remove it with my fingers; I'm hesitant to use more force.

Random google searches have shown that up to last year, people were having success with Logitech replacing the remote with a current remote, even well out of the warranty period. Has anyone had success recently? How did you contact Logitech?

I contacted Logitech through the support email link at http://myharmony.com/ a few days ago, but no response.

TIA.
-----------
Follow-up: Pretty much went according to Sgooter's description below. Took about a week for customer service to respond; I replied with photos and another week for them to ship out the Ultimate One, which is now sitting in my living room waiting to be opened.


----------



## Sgooter

jyung said:


> I recently discovered that my One has a swollen battery. The battery has the blue label, and it is swollen enough that I cannot remove it with my fingers; I'm hesitant to use more force.
> Random google searches have shown that up to last year, people were having success with Logitech replacing the remote with a current remote, even well out of the warranty period. Has anyone had success recently? How did you contact Logitech?..


Eventually, you should receive a response from someone at [email protected]. If they are willing and able to help you, a case number will be issued and further discussions and actions will follow, such as you sending them a photo showing your H1's serial number and the swollen blue stripe battery (not removed). If all is in order, they may opt to send you a new remote; most likely a Harmony Ultimate One. Good luck!


----------



## balboa dave

jyung said:


> I recently discovered that my One has a swollen battery. The battery has the blue label, and it is swollen enough that I cannot remove it with my fingers; I'm hesitant to use more force.
> 
> Random google searches have shown that up to last year, people were having success with Logitech replacing the remote with a current remote, even well out of the warranty period. Has anyone had success recently? How did you contact Logitech?
> 
> I contacted Logitech through the support email link at http://myharmony.com/ a few days ago, but no response.
> 
> TIA.


I pulled mine out with a butter knife (flat and not sharp) under it to lift and hold it up above the retaining ridge, and a pair of pliers to pull it out. It took a couple of tries, but it worked.


----------



## NYC Guy

balboa dave said:


> I pulled mine out with a butter knife (flat and not sharp) under it to lift and hold it up above the retaining ridge, and a pair of pliers to pull it out. It took a couple of tries, but it worked.


I was successful with this type of method also. I used a small needle nose pliers and a very thin slot head type screwdriver. You insert the screwdriver first and lift the battery slightly and then pull the battery out with the needlenose pliers. My battery was pretty swollen and I was surprised about how easily the battery was able to come out.


----------



## kjpjr

*Harmony one still screwed up.*

About 6 weeks ago I asked for help with my remote and got several replies but none of them really worked so I am going to try again. I appreciate the help from last time, let us see what happens this time.

My Harmony One turns on all 3 things about 15% of the time. The other times I need to use the help button to get the cable box to turn on and then to get the sound bar to turn on. Today it took about 3 or 4 minutes to get all running. I have a Panasonic Plasma TV, Cisco cable box and a Vizio sound bar. The TV always turns on but the other two -- maybe. I would go back to the TWC remote but their remote will not let me enter a 4 digit code and the sound bar has a 4 digit code. I have uninstalled, reinstalled and done that again. The tech service at Harmony talked me through it the first time. I have set the delays to longer times. I really do not know what I can do. There also is an occasional problem turning everything off but only about 10% of the time. Ever notice how the little things drive you crazy! Help, maybe, please! Harmony tech says they can do no more and are not willing to stand behind the product. This remote is becoming very close to a door stop


----------



## mylan

kjpjr said:


> About 6 weeks ago I asked for help with my remote and got several replies but none of them really worked so I am going to try again. I appreciate the help from last time, let us see what happens this time.
> 
> My Harmony One turns on all 3 things about 15% of the time. The other times I need to use the help button to get the cable box to turn on and then to get the sound bar to turn on. Today it took about 3 or 4 minutes to get all running. I have a Panasonic Plasma TV, Cisco cable box and a Vizio sound bar. The TV always turns on but the other two -- maybe. I would go back to the TWC remote but their remote will not let me enter a 4 digit code and the sound bar has a 4 digit code. I have uninstalled, reinstalled and done that again. The tech service at Harmony talked me through it the first time. I have set the delays to longer times. I really do not know what I can do. There also is an occasional problem turning everything off but only about 10% of the time. Ever notice how the little things drive you crazy! Help, maybe, please! Harmony tech says they can do no more and are not willing to stand behind the product. This remote is becoming very close to a door stop


Keeping it simple first, make sure you are holding the remote toward the equipment long enough for all the commands to be issued. I've never had a problem but sometimes my wife will pick it up, press the button and drop the remote on the sofa and has this same problem.


----------



## 49Merc

kjpjr said:


> About 6 weeks ago I asked for help with my remote and got several replies but none of them really worked so I am going to try again. I appreciate the help from last time, let us see what happens this time.
> 
> My Harmony One turns on all 3 things about 15% of the time. The other times I need to use the help button to get the cable box to turn on and then to get the sound bar to turn on. Today it took about 3 or 4 minutes to get all running. I have a Panasonic Plasma TV, Cisco cable box and a Vizio sound bar. The TV always turns on but the other two -- maybe. I would go back to the TWC remote but their remote will not let me enter a 4 digit code and the sound bar has a 4 digit code. I have uninstalled, reinstalled and done that again. The tech service at Harmony talked me through it the first time. I have set the delays to longer times. I really do not know what I can do. There also is an occasional problem turning everything off but only about 10% of the time. Ever notice how the little things drive you crazy! Help, maybe, please! Harmony tech says they can do no more and are not willing to stand behind the product. This remote is becoming very close to a door stop


Identify which component takes the longest to turn on. Do the same for all components. Next, program your One to power up each component in that order. You will have to insert delays as needed.

Another idea. If you use a SAT or cable box have it turn on first, TV second, AVR last. For a DVD have it power up first, TV second, AVR last.

Good luck.


----------



## kjpjr

*Help*

Thanks for the ideas, I have been careful to aim the remote but it is important. 

The order of turn on may help. I will rearrange them tomorrow and see what happens. Currently I have TV,Box and sound bar in that order. I will try the Box first.


----------



## Dominic26

kjpjr said:


> Thanks for the ideas, I have been careful to aim the remote but it is important.
> 
> The order of turn on may help. I will rearrange them tomorrow and see what happens. Currently I have TV,Box and sound bar in that order. I will try the Box first.


Are you using an IR repeater? That is screwing me up on 1 item.


----------



## tightrope

kjpjr said:


> About 6 weeks ago I asked for help with my remote and got several replies but none of them really worked so I am going to try again. I appreciate the help from last time, let us see what happens this time.
> 
> My Harmony One turns on all 3 things about 15% of the time. The other times I need to use the help button to get the cable box to turn on and then to get the sound bar to turn on. Today it took about 3 or 4 minutes to get all running. I have a Panasonic Plasma TV, Cisco cable box and a Vizio sound bar. The TV always turns on but the other two -- maybe. I would go back to the TWC remote but their remote will not let me enter a 4 digit code and the sound bar has a 4 digit code. I have uninstalled, reinstalled and done that again. The tech service at Harmony talked me through it the first time. I have set the delays to longer times. I really do not know what I can do. There also is an occasional problem turning everything off but only about 10% of the time. Ever notice how the little things drive you crazy! Help, maybe, please! Harmony tech says they can do no more and are not willing to stand behind the product. This remote is becoming very close to a door stop


Have you tried increasing the number of command repeats for the device that does not come on?


----------



## kikkoman

49Merc said:


> Identify which component takes the longest to turn on. Do the same for all components. Next, program your One to power up each component in that order. You will have to insert delays as needed.
> 
> Another idea. If you use a SAT or cable box have it turn on first, TV second, AVR last. For a DVD have it power up first, TV second, AVR last.


Need to get back to reprogramming my One since I picked up some new devices. Anyhow, I have had similar issues where I have to keep hitting the help for things to turn on for me. I played with the delays but wasn't sure how much it helped or if I was setting them correctly. I just want it to work well like it seems to do for alot of people. Is there an up-to-date guide on setting up the One with your devices and a guide to be able to mimic all commands from your device onto the One? Or a quick way to do it or is that all manual? I do not recall. 

But make sure to program the One so that it turns on the device that takes the longest to run, first, correct? That makes sense.



tightrope said:


> Have you tried increasing the number of command repeats for the device that does not come on?


This means it will send the same command multiple times? So you can program the activity to turn on TV, 3d player, AVR and say the 3d player has issues, you tell that one device to send multiple 'On' commands to it? Sorry, I haven't gone in the setup in over a year. I need to download the program again and setup on my MBP. I did have the software on the PC awhile back. 

Any other up-to-date guides would be great!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tightrope

Here's a guide outlining how to add command repeats:
http://support.myharmony.com/en/adjusting-a-devices-command-repeats


----------



## kikkoman

tightrope said:


> Here's a guide outlining how to add command repeats:
> http://support.myharmony.com/en/adjusting-a-devices-command-repeats


Thanks, I'll look into that as well as probably just going thru the harmony site and setting everything up again. Just thought that there was an up-to-date guide somewhere to setup the One and get it working with all devices.

Curious, but how long did it take all of you to setup your One with all your devices and Activities? I know it depends on how many devices and activities you have, but maybe a rough ballpark on setting up 1 device with all of that devices buttons. I know you can pull in the device from the harmony device database but I don't recall if it gives you all of the commands for that device. But then going thru and moving buttons around and which page they should be setup in. Then for those who use a cable box to use the cable icons. Not sure if I will do that now, but maybe in the future.

Thanks,


----------



## rehaz1

kikkoman said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that as well as probably just going thru the harmony site and setting everything up again. Just thought that there was an up-to-date guide somewhere to setup the One and get it working with all devices.
> 
> Curious, but how long did it take all of you to setup your One with all your devices and Activities? I know it depends on how many devices and activities you have, but maybe a rough ballpark on setting up 1 device with all of that devices buttons. I know you can pull in the device from the harmony device database but I don't recall if it gives you all of the commands for that device. But then going thru and moving buttons around and which page they should be setup in. Then for those who use a cable box to use the cable icons. Not sure if I will do that now, but maybe in the future.
> 
> Thanks,


Another setting to check is the Inter-Device delay for those devices not powering on, since the Help button fixes the problem usually points to the Inter-Device delay not being set high enough for each of those devices.


----------



## pappaduke

kikkoman said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that as well as probably just going thru the harmony site and setting everything up again. Just thought that there was an up-to-date guide somewhere to setup the One and get it working with all devices.
> 
> Curious, but how long did it take all of you to setup your One with all your devices and Activities? I know it depends on how many devices and activities you have, but maybe a rough ballpark on setting up 1 device with all of that devices buttons. I know you can pull in the device from the harmony device database but I don't recall if it gives you all of the commands for that device. But then going thru and moving buttons around and which page they should be setup in. Then for those who use a cable box to use the cable icons. Not sure if I will do that now, but maybe in the future.
> 
> Thanks,


I'm not going to give a timeframe, but I will give this advice. Make sure when you sit down to do the programming that you have all of your components model numbers written down. Also, make sure that you write down what inputs your components are connected to. This will surely speed up the process. I personally keep all of this information on my iPad for easy reference. Generally the One will have the majority of your original remotes commands. I usually concentrate on getting the basics right and then go back and do the fine tuning later. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sgooter

kikkoman said:


> ...Curious, but how long did it take all of you to setup your One with all your devices and Activities? I know it depends on how many devices and activities you have, but maybe a rough ballpark on setting up 1 device with all of that devices buttons...


I had 12 devices in my HT system and the initial setup with my H1 took just over an hour and it was fun to do. Over the next 3-4 weeks I made numerous small adjustments and added the favorite channel icons. Then, over the next 6+ years, I made changes only when I replaced/added new devices and activities to my HT system, and those took only a few minutes, including "learning" some needed button commands for a new device's remote to the H1. So, my H1 was a high maintenance gadget during its first month, then very little maintenance afterwards.


----------



## Mike Freas

Harmony is giving up the farm. The down directional button doesn't work anymore. When pressed it doesn't transmit a signal even if I press hard. Being they are no long made I'm not sure what direction to go.


----------



## 120inna55

Mike Freas said:


> Harmony is giving up the farm. The down directional button doesn't work anymore. When pressed it doesn't transmit a signal even if I press hard. Being they are no long made I'm not sure what direction to go.


New (not a refurb) for $300. I believe they retailed for $250 (correct me if I'm wrong), so for a NEW one sealed in box, that's not bad. On amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005FO43OU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## pappaduke

120inna55 said:


> New (not a refurb) for $300. I believe they retailed for $250 (correct me if I'm wrong), so for a NEW one sealed in box, that's not bad. On amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005FO43OU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


There's a post somewhere on here about a place I believe you can get your one repaired. Unfortunately I can't remember where. Hopefully someone will chime in with that information for you.


----------



## 120inna55

Not sure why you quoted me, pappaduke. I was simply Mike Freas a link to a new H1.


----------



## kikkoman

rehaz1 said:


> Another setting to check is the Inter-Device delay for those devices not powering on, since the Help button fixes the problem usually points to the Inter-Device delay not being set high enough for each of those devices.


I'll have to look into this for sure.



pappaduke said:


> Generally the One will have the majority of your original remotes commands. I usually concentrate on getting the basics right and then go back and do the fine tuning later. Hope this helps.


Yeah I do recall that the H1 had all the remotes I had. Just recall it didn't have all the actions on there like the physical remote, but yeah, I'll definitely have to get all my inputs since I have a few devices to setup



Sgooter said:


> I had 12 devices in my HT system and the initial setup with my H1 took just over an hour and it was fun to do. Over the next 3-4 weeks I made numerous small adjustments and added the favorite channel icons. Then, over the next 6+ years, I made changes only when I replaced/added new devices and activities to my HT system, and those took only a few minutes, including "learning" some needed button commands for a new device's remote to the H1. So, my H1 was a high maintenance gadget during its first month, then very little maintenance afterwards.


Good input from all. I think when I received the device I was thinking it would be super fast to setup and get everything working, but I know I have to put some time into it to get the full functionality of it. I should have time during the holidays to set it up correctly.

Did you all have issues during setup where you have to keep hitting the 'Help' button on the H1 for the devices to turn on? Just asking b/c I wonder if it is device specific or a setup issue. Meaning did you all have to tweak the delays, repeat commands, etc. from the get-go or just map the remotes to the H1 and off you went? Probably the latter. I just recall this being the issue mostly and of course not mapping all physical buttons to actions on the H1 and not ordering the actions on the H1 correctly.


----------



## de8212

I've programmed 3 or 4 harmony myself and helped family and friends program 2 or 3 more. I've only had to mess with delays one time and that was recently on my current setup. Still have issues but know that it's related to ARC. Hoping I find a way around that one soon as it's very annoying.

Speaking of that, is there a discrete signal for hdmi control for denon receivers? I could maybe turn it off and then set an activity up to turn it on when I wanted to use the smart apps/hub.


----------



## Mike Freas

120inna55 said:


> New (not a refurb) for $300. I believe they retailed for $250 (correct me if I'm wrong), so for a NEW one sealed in box, that's not bad. On amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005FO43OU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I appreciate it. Not sure I want to drop another 250 bucks when my HT has become much more simple. Thinking about the Harmony Home Control or 650.


----------



## mdavej

Xsight Color is very similar to the One and only $17 shipped on eBay. Touch adds 3 more devices, RF, touchscreen and recharging for $38. Both far superior to the 650.


----------



## jcalabria

pappaduke said:


> There's a post somewhere on here about a place I believe you can get your one repaired. Unfortunately I can't remember where. Hopefully someone will chime in with that information for you.


http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> Xsight Color is very similar to the One and only $17 shipped on eBay. Touch adds 3 more devices, RF, touchscreen and recharging for $38. Both far superior to the 650.


For the price it's hard to beat, but only half the reviews out of 250 on Amazon are four star or higher. That's awfully low(especially for a tech product). I rarely buy a product unless 80% of its reviews are 4 star or higher.


----------



## mdavej

rightintel said:


> For the price it's hard to beat, but only half the reviews out of 250 on Amazon are four star or higher. That's awfully low(especially for a tech product). I rarely buy a product unless 80% of its reviews are 4 star or higher.


That's a reasonable thing to do. But this is a unique situation. I absolutely hated this remote when it first came out. The website used to program it was awful (still is). They tried to beat Harmony at their own game and failed miserably. But now that users have created their own software that is far superior, it's a completely different ballgame. You can basically disregard every review that was written before 3 months ago and read those written by the few users of Remote Master, especially ex-Harmony users. Here's a good example:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...c-research-xsight-remote-22.html#post29170066

I've been an expert user and programmer of universal remotes since years before Harmony existed. I've used nearly every kind of universal remote. I have a dozen Xsights, 4 of which are in constant use, and 6 Harmonys sitting in my closet.

Here's the bottom line. The One and 890 are history unless you're willing to pay a lot of money. URC is a great alternative, but also very expensive and comes with its own set of complications. The Xsight is as good and in many ways better than Harmony and extremely cheap at the moment and finally has some great software. Given the price, the risk is very low. Even if you think it's terrible the moment you get it, you can throw it in the garbage and will have lost almost nothing. If you like it, you've gotten yourself an incredible deal and opened up a world of possibilities Harmony never had.


----------



## pappaduke

120inna55 said:


> Not sure why you quoted me, pappaduke. I was simply Mike Freas a link to a new H1.


Sorry I ment to quote Mike Freas to let him know there was an option to have the remote repaired if he did not want to buy new.


----------



## pappaduke

jcalabria said:


> http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/


Thanks for the link. My info button is requiring me to press it harder than all of the other buttons so I may be looking into the repair. I like this remote so much that I don't think I am ready to part with it.


----------



## Sgooter

I may try to pull out and replace the swollen battery in my H1. When the battery is removed, are the programmed settings retained in the H1 memory or will I need to re-install all the settings from the web site?


----------



## jcalabria

Sgooter said:


> I may try to pull out and replace the swollen battery in my H1. When the battery is removed, are the programmed settings retained in the H1 memory or will I need to re-install all the settings from the web site?


They are retained.


----------



## Sgooter

Great - thank you!


----------



## boe

*Harmony One Remote DTA can't program TDCI401-t1 TWC*

Hello,
I'm not positive of the model number as I can't find it on the box or the manual but that is what the rep told me is the model number. I can't even get my harmony to manually learn from the IR on the included remote. Does anyone know what device type on model will work with this remote? I'm in Los Angeles if the DTA and remotes are different.


----------



## Tom Thomas

Try:

Manufacturer: Motorola
Model: TDCI401T1
Device Type: PVR

I got this from Logitech website: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmo...00-to-control-digital-adapter-by/td-p/1280674


----------



## iron4044

mdavej said:


> Xsight Color is very similar to the One and only $17 shipped on eBay. Touch adds 3 more devices, RF, touchscreen and recharging for $38. Both far superior to the 650.


Can you please be more specific on Xsight models? Because I only see discontinued items on Amazon. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

iron4044 said:


> Can you please be more specific on Xsight models? Because I only see discontinued items on Amazon. Thanks.


They're all discontinued, just like the One, and way overpriced on Amazon. If they weren't discontinued they'd still cost $150-$350. The specific models are the Xsight Color (Colour in the UK), Xsight Touch, Nevo C2 and Nevo C3. The Color and C2 are IR only and 15 device, and the Touch and C3 are 18 device and RF. The Xsight line is branded One-for-all in the UK and Acoustic Research and Nevo in the US.

The beauty if Xsight is you're getting essentially a One (sans state tracking) for $17-$38 with far better software and more capabilities. I've bought enough to last the rest of my life.


----------



## iron4044

mdavej said:


> They're all discontinued, just like the One, and way overpriced on Amazon. If they weren't discontinued they'd still cost $150-$350. The specific models are the Xsight Color (Colour in the UK), Xsight Touch, Nevo C2 and Nevo C3. The Color and C2 are IR only and 15 device, and the Touch and C3 are 18 device and RF. The Xsight line is branded One-for-all in the UK and Acoustic Research and Nevo in the US.
> 
> The beauty if Xsight is you're getting essentially a One (sans state tracking) for $17-$38 with far better software and more capabilities. I've bought enough to last the rest of my life.


Thanks. Are they still updating the software, etc?


----------



## mdavej

No, but the JP1 community is. That's another advantage over Harmony. We have our own software that will never be obsolete and doesn't rely on the web or the whim of the manufacturer. We can make it do whatever we want.


----------



## Blue Rain

Been trying to add my new Samsung F8500 to the Harmony One for a few weeks..it would always sit at 0%
forever and even overnight.

I shut down virus and firewall and still nothing. Tried different USB ports (I have 3) and still no go.
Tried opening new account..same crap!
Deleted software and downloaded it again..same crap.

I got so frustrated I just gave up otherwise I would have hurt the Harmony one 

So today I felt like giving it another go and tried all of the above again numerous time..same crap !

So I decided to do an online search and this thread came up. 

Someone here mentioned to try a different USB cord because it worked for them. So off I went looking for my other usb cords. I found 2 more. 

2nd one didn't work so the last one was my only hope before I hurt my Harmony one.

Well, what do you know, IT WORKED ..Happy days 

I noticed the one that worked is much thicker than the previous 2 that didn't work..much thicker.

My Harmony One is now safe from getting a beat down


----------



## 49Merc

*Basic Question*

My Harmony One has served us long and well. Next week DirecTV will replace our current DVR with a new Genie HR44 so here's the big question. Will I be able to open up/down load the Harmony One support software to perform the necessary update(s)? It has been years since the One has been connected to our PC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbarach

49Merc said:


> My Harmony One has served us long and well. Next week DirecTV will replace our current DVR with a new Genie HR44 so here's the big question. Will I be able to open up/down load the Harmony One support software to perform the necessary update(s)? It has been years since the One has been connected to our PC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


YES:
http://support.logitech.com/product/6441#download


----------



## dbphd

Our Harmony One controls our DirecTV Genie without any reprogramming from the settings that controlled the predecessor HD-DVR.

db


----------



## mdavej

All DirecTV boxes from the past 10 years or so use the same codes. No need to change anything, as dbphd said.


----------



## 49Merc

Great news. Thanks for the information.


----------



## rehaz1

49Merc said:


> Great news. Thanks for the information.


Just be sure your Genie is set to be controlled by IR. When the Tech set up my Hr44, he set it to RF, I had to go into the Genie menu and set it to IR control after he left, after that My HR22 profile controlled the Genie just fine without replacing the device in my Harmony 900


----------



## balpers

rehaz1 said:


> Just be sure your Genie is set to be controlled by IR. When the Tech set up my Hr44, he set it to RF, I had to go into the Genie menu and set it to IR control after he left, after that My HR22 profile controlled the Genie just fine without replacing the device in my Harmony 900


This is interesting. I set my HR44-500 to RF. It recognizes the RF transmissions from the D* remote and it still recognizes the IR transmissions from my Harmony One remote.

Maybe I just got lucky somehow, but anyone who wants to keep both remotes active should experiment.

Burt


----------



## Brahmzy

So was Logitech at CES? Any word on bringing the H1 back? Any new, better-button-layout versions in the works?


----------



## pappaduke

Brahmzy said:


> So was Logitech at CES? Any word on bringing the H1 back? Any new, better-button-layout versions in the works?


I like the way you think.


----------



## boe

Brahmzy said:


> So was Logitech at CES? Any word on bringing the H1 back? Any new, better-button-layout versions in the works?



Should we turn on the runway lights? No, that's just what they'd be expecting!


----------



## mdavej

balpers said:


> This is interesting. I set my HR44-500 to RF. It recognizes the RF transmissions from the D* remote and it still recognizes the IR transmissions from my Harmony One remote.
> 
> Maybe I just got lucky somehow, but anyone who wants to keep both remotes active should experiment.
> 
> Burt


Everybody's HR44 can do IR and RF at the same time, unlike the old HR20 series. All you have to to is enable IR, if it isn't enabled already.


----------



## 49Merc

A bit off subject. Our Mini Genie is positioned where IR works fine but I have the DTV Mini remote set up for RF. Are there any potential problems?


----------



## rockhound76s

*H1 compatibility with Monoprice IR Repeater*

Quick question folks,my head is spinning trying to find a simple answer. 

Can anyone confirm if a generic Monoprice IR Repeater/Extender product such as this would be compatible with a Harmony One?

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2#notify

I have a simple use case to solve (cheaply, hopefully). After rearranging my components in my TV stand, my H1 often misses powering up one of the components, since the line-of-sight angle has changed.

Not looking to spend a ton, just a simple solution. I found some discontinued Logitech-brand IR accessories compatible with the H1, but they are used/refurb and seem to be much more expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## kmeleon

IR is IR, it should work just fine.


----------



## oktoberrust11

I can't speak directly to using the Monoprice kit with an H1, but I use (3) of them with U-Verse receivers/remotes and they work great.


----------



## Dominic26

rockhound76s said:


> Quick question folks,my head is spinning trying to find a simple answer.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if a generic Monoprice IR Repeater/Extender product such as this would be compatible with a Harmony One?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2#notify
> 
> I have a simple use case to solve (cheaply, hopefully). After rearranging my components in my TV stand, my H1 often misses powering up one of the components, since the line-of-sight angle has changed.
> 
> Not looking to spend a ton, just a simple solution. I found some discontinued Logitech-brand IR accessories compatible with the H1, but they are used/refurb and seem to be much more expensive.
> 
> Thanks!


I am using that set with each of my H1's (Living Room & Basement). Both work fine.


----------



## rockhound76s

^^^ thanks folks, that's what I thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Player2

*Harmony Home Hub support*

I am pretty sure I know the answer to this, but the Harmony One will not work with the Harmony Hub will it?

I just got some hue light bulbs and would love to be able to turn these on and off via remote.


----------



## joe221

Player2 said:


> I am pretty sure I know the answer to this, but the Harmony One will not work with the Harmony Hub will it?
> 
> I just got some hue light bulbs and would love to be able to turn these on and off via remote.


Correct. The Ultimate One is the one that will.


----------



## Player2

joe221 said:


> Correct. The Ultimate One is the one that will.




Thanks. I already posted a message in the thread about this more basic remote to use with the Hub. I would be all for the Ultimate One if it had physical number buttons.


----------



## joe221

Player2 said:


> Thanks. I already posted a message in the thread about this more basic remote to use with the Hub. I would be all for the Ultimate One if it had physical number buttons.


Granted. I've been using the Ultimate for over a year now, while I miss the additional hard buttons, I've gotten used to it and actually like it very much overall. It has quirks but so did my One and 900. I like most of all the speed and compactness. Good luck with your challenge.


----------



## CCSchoch

Hello
I have had 2 Harmony 659 remotes for years and love them. I know there's more advanced harmony models out there now, so "thought" of going with a higher model (a touchscreen). However 2 of the 6 buttons on the LCD screen are worn out now and no longer work....SO, time to think of replacing!!!!

Question is, since I have EVERYTHING setup the way I want it in my harmony acct online, will I be able to just plug my new higher model into my old acct and let it know it's model # and it will copy everything from my old remote and setup my new remote OR will I have to start from scratch and re-setup my whole new info for the new remote? 

Reason I ask, is I am pressed for time right now and if I have to start from scratch, I'll probably just get a 659 replacement right now until I have more time to devote to my remote setup. 

If it WILL setup everything from my old remote setup, what touchscreen Harmony remote should I be looking at?

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## CCSchoch

Hello
I have had 2 Harmony 659 remotes for years and love them. I know there's more advanced harmony models out there now, so "thought" of going with a higher model (a touchscreen). However 2 of the 6 buttons on the LCD screen are worn out now and no longer work....SO, time to think of replacing!!!!

Question is, since I have EVERYTHING setup the way I want it in my harmony acct online, will I be able to just plug my new higher model into my old acct and let it know it's model # and it will copy everything from my old remote and setup my new remote OR will I have to start from scratch and re-setup my whole new info for the new remote? 

Reason I ask, is I am pressed for time right now and if I have to start from scratch, I'll probably just get a 659 replacement right now until I have more time to devote to my remote setup. 

If it WILL setup everything from my old remote setup, what touchscreen Harmony remote should I be looking at?

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## Audixium

CCSchoch said:


> Hello
> I have had 2 Harmony 659 remotes for years and love them. I know there's more advanced harmony models out there now, so "thought" of going with a higher model (a touchscreen). However 2 of the 6 buttons on the LCD screen are worn out now and no longer work....SO, time to think of replacing!!!!
> 
> Question is, since I have EVERYTHING setup the way I want it in my harmony acct online, will I be able to just plug my new higher model into my old acct and let it know it's model # and it will copy everything from my old remote and setup my new remote OR will I have to start from scratch and re-setup my whole new info for the new remote?
> 
> Reason I ask, is I am pressed for time right now and if I have to start from scratch, I'll probably just get a 659 replacement right now until I have more time to devote to my remote setup.
> 
> If it WILL setup everything from my old remote setup, what touchscreen Harmony remote should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!


You are in luck - there is a "replace this remote" feature that allows you to transfer your current setup to a new "replacement" remote.


----------



## Audixium

My original Harmony One is going downhill and it's time for a replacement. I can deal with the tilt sensor requiring a solid whack or button press to wake. However, it now frequently randomly "forgets" that it is in an activity which is annoying (pressing buttons, nothing works, look down - not in activity, press activity, etc). Sometimes it appears that a random reboot is the cause. So I'm going to replace it.

I also have iRule setup on a dedicated iPad which is awesome except the lack of physical buttons. I have an IR repeater wired up in addition to the iTach Flex units w/emitters (rack + pj). So I have dual control Harmony + iRule, but they don't know each other exist. Some of my components require IR (TV, PJ, AppleTV, Blu Ray, xFinity X1, etc), but I would be happy to go with an RF remote and then convert to a IR blaster if needed.

I'd prefer hard button remotes that can integrate into an Insteon setup (I have a few Insteon SwitchLincs and OutletLincs + the new Hub). I'll end up with the ISY994i IR, so Insteon compatibility would be a big plus.

What are the best options?


----------



## de8212

Any chance someone here has a Samsung tv and knows how to get the smart hub to work with the harmony one?

My 65" 7150 samsung tv works fine with the harmony but recently I noticed the buttons on the harmony screen for netflix, etc. Pressing them does nothing though???? I'd love a shortcut to go from regular tv watching to Pandora, Amazon instant video, etc. 

Any idea how to make this work?


----------



## de8212

Any chance someone here has a Samsung tv and knows how to get the smart hub to work with the harmony one?

My 65" 7150 samsung tv works fine with the harmony but recently I noticed the buttons on the harmony screen for netflix, etc. Pressing them does nothing though???? I'd love a shortcut to go from regular tv watching to Pandora, Amazon instant video, etc. 

Any idea how to make this work?


----------



## NickTheGreat

de8212 said:


> Any chance someone here has a Samsung tv and knows how to get the smart hub to work with the harmony one?
> 
> My 65" 7150 samsung tv works fine with the harmony but recently I noticed the buttons on the harmony screen for netflix, etc. Pressing them does nothing though???? I'd love a shortcut to go from regular tv watching to Pandora, Amazon instant video, etc.
> 
> Any idea how to make this work?


Are your button assignments correct? I have a H1 and a Sammy TV but don't use Netflix. I feel like there might be an actual Netflix command in the setup?


----------



## de8212

NickTheGreat said:


> Are your button assignments correct? I have a H1 and a Sammy TV but don't use Netflix. I feel like there might be an actual Netflix command in the setup?


I'm not sure exactly what you are asking. I set everything up under the activity and it controls things fine. For some reason, I went under the Device list to my TV and it was in there that I noticed a button on the harmony one LCD for the Smart Hub (which worked BTW) and a button for NEtflix. Pressing Netflix didn't do anything at all.

Edit - OK, I'm at work so it's hard to recall the screens in the software. Are you talking about the screens where you can type in a command and then it has a drop down menu for what device you want as well as a drop down menu for what the command is (for example, Netflix)? I'll check that out when I get home. Hopefully it's that simple. 

It just seems others have done this and might know if there's more to it.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Yes, your edit is what I was thinking. I'd think it would have worked straight away, though too!


----------



## nohjy

Audixium said:


> My original Harmony One is going downhill and it's time for a replacement. I can deal with the tilt sensor requiring a solid whack or button press to wake. However, it now frequently randomly "forgets" that it is in an activity which is annoying (pressing buttons, nothing works, look down - not in activity, press activity, etc). Sometimes it appears that a random reboot is the cause. So I'm going to replace it.
> 
> I also have iRule setup on a dedicated iPad which is awesome except the lack of physical buttons. I have an IR repeater wired up in addition to the iTach Flex units w/emitters (rack + pj). So I have dual control Harmony + iRule, but they don't know each other exist. Some of my components require IR (TV, PJ, AppleTV, Blu Ray, xFinity X1, etc), but I would be happy to go with an RF remote and then convert to a IR blaster if needed.
> 
> I'd prefer hard button remotes that can integrate into an Insteon setup (I have a few Insteon SwitchLincs and OutletLincs + the new Hub). I'll end up with the ISY994i IR, so Insteon compatibility would be a big plus.
> 
> What are the best options?


head on over to the Xsight thread and do some reading. I just moved from the Harmony One and would never go back. The Xsight Touch does everything the Harmony One does and offers RF, both online web-based and JP1 programming, offline backup and you will probably make money after you sell your harmony one.


----------



## pbarach

nohjy said:


> head on over to the Xsight thread and do some reading. I just moved from the Harmony One and would never go back. The Xsight Touch does everything the Harmony One does and offers RF, both online web-based and JP1 programming, offline backup and you will probably make money after you sell your harmony one.


It's been discontinued, according to some of the customer reviews on Amazon.


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> It's been discontinued, according to some of the customer reviews on Amazon.


So has the One. The beauty of Xsight is it doesn't matter if it's discontinued or not. You can buy it for almost nothing and don't have to rely on a website to program it. If it weren't discontinued it would still cost $250 instead of $40 on ebay. The One and remotes like it have gone extinct, so this is as close as you're going to get without resorting to an expensive pro brand like URC.

Since Remote Master support for Xsight is a very recent development, you can pretty much disregard all comments related to the EZ-RC web software since there is no need to use it anymore.


----------



## nohjy

I actually don't even mind the EZ RC website either. It's similar to to the Harmony web-based programming utility. It's a great place to start and then use RM for tweaking and maintaining. The Xsight Touch (or Nevo C3, a clone) is a great remote and with the ability to buy the RF IR repeating hub for $15, it is the best deal going....


----------



## Duck05

Audixium said:


> My original Harmony One is going downhill and it's time for a replacement. I can deal with the tilt sensor requiring a solid whack or button press to wake. However, it now frequently randomly "forgets" that it is in an activity which is annoying (pressing buttons, nothing works, look down - not in activity, press activity, etc). Sometimes it appears that a random reboot is the cause. So I'm going to replace it.
> 
> I also have iRule setup on a dedicated iPad which is awesome except the lack of physical buttons. I have an IR repeater wired up in addition to the iTach Flex units w/emitters (rack + pj). So I have dual control Harmony + iRule, but they don't know each other exist. Some of my components require IR (TV, PJ, AppleTV, Blu Ray, xFinity X1, etc), but I would be happy to go with an RF remote and then convert to a IR blaster if needed.
> 
> I'd prefer hard button remotes that can integrate into an Insteon setup (I have a few Insteon SwitchLincs and OutletLincs + the new Hub). I'll end up with the ISY994i IR, so Insteon compatibility would be a big plus.
> 
> What are the best options?


There is the option to have your H1 repaired/cleaned. I used the below service for a friends H1 that was acting up and the end results were impressive for the price.


http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/index.html


----------



## kellybrf

hey guys, newbie here looking for some help with my harmony one and httpc. ive got a zontac zbox nano ci320 and used missingremote.com/guide/creating-htpc-activity-logitech-harmony-one this guide (minus the extra alt+f4 step) to set up the harmony to control wmc. everything works great, except that when i turn the system off it also puts the pc into hibernate. not a huge deal, except that when i turn it back on the pc doesnt wake up. i dont have the pc itself set up as a device on the harmony, only the tv, receiver and windows media pc as described in the guide above. any suggestions on how to make it so the pc does not hibernate when i turn the system off? thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Edit the PC device options in the Harmony software and pick this device has no power commands, or something to that effect. Then your remote will never attempt to turn off (or hibernate) that device in any activities.


----------



## kellybrf

mdavej said:


> Edit the PC device options in the Harmony software and pick this device has no power commands, or something to that effect. Then your remote will never attempt to turn off (or hibernate) that device in any activities.


works perfect, thank you!


----------



## Lyons07

*Help programing Harmony One and a MXiii*

Hi,
Has anyone come across this yet? I've searched all over looking for help with the MXiii 4k Android TV Box, using the Harmony One. Any help would be appreciated?

Thanks, J


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I have an MXIII and the Harmony One but haven't tried to control the MXIII with a Logitech Harmony remote. FreakTab is probably a good place to get information about how to do it if nobody here has the answer. I suspect there is a device in the Harmony library that will work. Off topic but the box is really not Android TV which is a Google officially approved device running a modified version of Android. The MXIII is more properly called an Android mini PC in my opinion but those little boxes are often called Android TV which is going to confuse the market, I can't avoid it by pointing that out here but thought I would mention it anyway. There have been dozens if not hundreds of models of the unofficial Android mini PCs made in China so far. I think a couple of the companies making those boxes are going to try their luck with official Android TV, maybe Geniatech and Minix, maybe one or two others. My MXIII boots to a Google TV logo.

To go further off-topic the unoffical Android mini PCs either can't handle the mainstream subscription streaming services at all or can't play it in HD. I have tried Netflix, HBO GO, Hulu Plus, Xfinity TV GO, and Amazon Prime, none work well enough to use the MXIII if you want HD and most don't work period. As an inexpensive mini PC running various Android apps, I think the box is pretty cool. As far as I know, none of the other unofficial Android mini PCs can handle those services either, all lack necessary approval or DRM, probably both. I don't use the supplied remote but instead use the Logitech K700 full sized keyboard with unifying receiver, much better for what I want from the box.


----------



## Lyons07

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have an MXIII and the Harmony One but haven't tried to control the MXIII with a Logitech Harmony remote. FreakTab is probably a good place to get information about how to do it if nobody here has the answer. I suspect there is a device in the Harmony library that will work. Off topic but the box is really not Android TV which is a Google officially approved device running a modified version of Android. The MXIII is more properly called an Android mini PC in my opinion but those little boxes are often called Android TV which is going to confuse the market, I can't avoid it by pointing that out here but thought I would mention it anyway. There have been dozens if not hundreds of models of the unofficial Android mini PCs made in China so far. I think a couple of the companies making those boxes are going to try their luck with official Android TV, maybe Geniatech and Minix, maybe one or two others. My MXIII boots to a Google TV logo.
> 
> To go further off-topic the unoffical Android mini PCs either can't handle the mainstream subscription streaming services at all or can't play it in HD. I have tried Netflix, HBO GO, Hulu Plus, Xfinity TV GO, and Amazon Prime, none work well enough to use the MXIII if you want HD and most don't work period. As an inexpensive mini PC running various Android apps, I think the box is pretty cool. As far as I know, none of the other unofficial Android mini PCs can handle those services either, all lack necessary approval or DRM, probably both. I don't use the supplied remote but instead use the Logitech K700 full sized keyboard with unifying receiver, much better for what I want from the box.


Thank you!! I exchanged it for the MX8. My Harmony One now controls it!


----------



## dbphd

I've been using a Harmony One for years, and have successfully downloaded changes in the past. I did send the unit away to have the battery changed. Today I've been unsuccessful in downloading changes. The remote displays connected, and after attempting to do a download there is a green check above and to the right of the connected display. But the software shows zero download progress and the operations are not changed. The remote continues to control my setup, but not with the changes I want. I'm running Mac OS 10.2.2. Any ideas? Logitech support seems nonexistent. 

db


----------



## Sgooter

A guess: try a different USB cable.


----------



## coyote_5

jyung said:


> I recently discovered that my One has a swollen battery. The battery has the blue label, and it is swollen enough that I cannot remove it with my fingers; I'm hesitant to use more force.
> 
> Random google searches have shown that up to last year, people were having success with Logitech replacing the remote with a current remote, even well out of the warranty period. Has anyone had success recently? How did you contact Logitech?
> 
> I contacted Logitech through the support email link at http://myharmony.com/ a few days ago, but no response.
> 
> TIA.
> -----------
> Follow-up: Pretty much went according to Sgooter's description below. Took about a week for customer service to respond; I replied with photos and another week for them to ship out the Ultimate One, which is now sitting in my living room waiting to be opened.


I have a swollen battery as well, I don't know if it's the blue label one though, I'll have to check when I get home. Are the blue label and swollen condition the trigger points for Logitech to initiate replacement? Or are they looking for other performance issues with the remote as well?


----------



## Bocat

*Upgrade my receiver*

I currently have a Pioneer VSX 21TXH. I will be replacing it with a Pioneer SC-71 unit. How do I find out how to reconfigure my Harmony One to work with the new receiver.

Thanks


----------



## Sgooter

coyote_5 said:


> I have a swollen battery as well, I don't know if it's the blue label one though, I'll have to check when I get home. Are the blue label and swollen condition the trigger points for Logitech to initiate replacement? Or are they looking for other performance issues with the remote as well?


I'm not certain of the criteria Logitech uses to determine whether to replace an H1. In my case, the blue label battery was swollen and I could not remove it and it was not holding a charge for more than about 6-10 hours. I informed Logitech about it several months ago, and they chose to replace my H1 with a new Ultimate One. As they say...YMMV.


----------



## coyote_5

Sgooter said:


> I'm not certain of the criteria Logitech uses to determine whether to replace an H1. In my case, the blue label battery was swollen and I could not remove it and it was not holding a charge for more than about 6-10 hours. I informed Logitech about it several months ago, and they chose to replace my H1 with a new Ultimate One. As they say...YMMV.


Appreciate the quick response! You don't happen to have the email address you used to contact them do you? I'm trying to navigate logitech's website and they do their best to keep it hidden and drive you to online support. Did you submit it as a warranty issue? 

Nevermind, I just found the link: support.myharmony.com/email which drives to another webpage to submit the request, is that what you used?


----------



## Sgooter

coyote_5 said:


> Appreciate the quick response! You don't happen to have the email address you used to contact them do you? I'm trying to navigate logitech's website and they do their best to keep it hidden and drive you to online support. Did you submit it as a warranty issue?
> Nevermind, I just found the link: support.myharmony.com/email which drives to another webpage to submit the request, is that what you used?


Yes, I used their webpage, and I believe I reported it as a "swollen battery/unable-to-remove problem" versus a warranty issue. I later had to provide them with model/serial number photos and a photo of the swollen battery in-place inside the H1, and the log-in ID of my Harmony account. The total process time for me was about 2 weeks from reporting the problem to receiving the replacement. Good luck!


----------



## grantb3

Sgooter said:


> I'm not certain of the criteria Logitech uses to determine whether to replace an H1. In my case, the blue label battery was swollen and I could not remove it and it was not holding a charge for more than about 6-10 hours. I informed Logitech about it several months ago, and they chose to replace my H1 with a new Ultimate One. As they say...YMMV.


Do you have to send the One back to them??


----------



## Sgooter

grantb3 said:


> Do you have to send the One back to them??


Logitech did not ask me to return/swap the H1. When they shipped the Ultimate One to me, they also disabled the functionality of my H1's Harmony account in such a way that while I can continue to use my H1, I can no longer make any programming changes to it.


----------



## 120inna55

FYI: Recertified H1 for $149 with code: MLCK03RN. I already have a spare. If I didn't, I'd pick this up. http://www.meritline.com/logitech-h...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter150303


----------



## coyote_5

Sgooter said:


> Logitech did not ask me to return/swap the H1. When they shipped the Ultimate One to me, they also disabled the functionality of my H1's Harmony account in such a way that while I can continue to use my H1, I can no longer make any programming changes to it.


Quick response from Logitech. I got an email from them last night requesting a pic of the remote showing the battery etc... Now, trying to remember my harmony ID is going to be a trick. I haven't done any programming on this remote for several years.


----------



## mdavej

coyote_5 said:


> Quick response from Logitech. I got an email from them last night requesting a pic of the remote showing the battery etc... Now, trying to remember my harmony ID is going to be a trick. I haven't done any programming on this remote for several years.


Doesn't matter. Since you're only looking for a replacement, just create a new account for it.


----------



## coyote_5

coyote_5 said:


> Quick response from Logitech. I got an email from them last night requesting a pic of the remote showing the battery etc... Now, trying to remember my harmony ID is going to be a trick. I haven't done any programming on this remote for several years.


Wow, quick response from Logitech. I emailed them the picture Wednesday night, and I got a response already this morning confirming they will do a one-time out of warranty replacement with an Ultimate One as a gesture of good will. :thumbup: Good on Logitech, and thanks to those in here who chimed in with info on this for me!


----------



## radamo

Mine is still chugging along. About to set it up for my new LG 55ec9300. Just running through the menus now to remember how to customize. Been years since I touched it. Nice to see that Logitech is taking positive strides for supporting these devices.


----------



## NYC Guy

I was one of the lucky ones that managed to remove their bulging battery with a needle nose pliers and now it is as good as new so I didn't go the route of contacting Logitech for a replacement. But frankly in this day and age you have to give credit to Logitech for replacing all of these older and out of warranty H1's. There are too many companies out there that would walk away from this type of issue.

PS, if you can remove the battery without too much effort (it wasn't as difficult as it looks) contact Quin at www.harmonyremoterepair.com


----------



## 49Merc

Just took a quick look at the end of my One's battery. Looks good. Question, how do you get to the entire battery? I only see the near enf of mine.


----------



## rehaz1

49Merc said:


> Just took a quick look at the end of my One's battery. Looks good. Question, how do you get to the entire battery? I only see the near enf of mine.


What do you mean by this? Are you trying to take the battery out of the remote? If the battery is not swollen, and you push in on the end of the battery, it should pop up so that it can be removed, if it dose not pop up, and your cannot grab the battery and easily remove it then it has swollen, and you should contact Harmony Customer Service for possibibly of have the remote replacced.


----------



## 49Merc

Thanks. Not wanting to take it out.


----------



## radamo

Just double checked mine. It came out nice and smooth. I am going to look into getting a backup.


----------



## 49Merc

If the battery is removed does it wipe out all settings?


----------



## radamo

49Merc said:


> If the battery is removed does it wipe out all settings?


Mine didn't.


----------



## 120inna55

49Merc said:


> If the battery is removed does it wipe out all settings?


No. I remove mine about once per month to clean the remote.


----------



## 49Merc

Okay, so I took off the cover then used a butter knife to lift up the white battery but it will not pop out. Tried it four times. Does this indicate anything other than it's stubborn. Battery looks rectangular and charges.


----------



## 120inna55

49Merc said:


> Okay, so I took off the cover then used a butter knife to lift up the white battery but it will not pop out. Tried it four times. Does this indicate anything other than it's stubborn. Battery looks rectangular and charges.


It's swollen, then. The exposed part of the battery should easily lift up, then a spring pushes it outward a little bit. At which time it should easily slide out. There should be no resistance in lifting it up.


----------



## Duck05

The swollen battery is a common issue and it can take some finesse and patience to extract it without damaging the remote. Best to have in hand the correct replacement before doing that.


----------



## Duck05

*Harmony Repair service*

I would like to share with the forum users my recent experience with "harmonyremoterepair.com" services and the owner/operator Quin Werthauer.


We have sent his service one H1 (for a friend) and recently my wife's 720. Both times the remotes were repaired, cleaned, tested and in general came back as good as anyone could expect. The detailed, written reports are indicators of the quality service and attention to detail he provides.


With Logitech's decision to discontinue the H1 in favor of the inferior (in my opinion) Touch line this service is recommended for those of you wanting to extend the life of your H1s. While there are limitations on available replacement parts and they cannot repair every unit (thanks, again, Logitech) just having your H1 cleaned and restored is worth it in my view. I plan to send in my H1 soon for a "tune up".


----------



## Duck05

NYC Guy said:


> I was one of the lucky ones that managed to remove their bulging battery with a needle nose pliers and now it is as good as new so I didn't go the route of contacting Logitech for a replacement. But frankly in this day and age you have to give credit to Logitech for replacing all of these older and out of warranty H1's. There are too many companies out there that would walk away from this type of issue.
> 
> PS, if you can remove the battery without too much effort (it wasn't as difficult as it looks) contact Quin at www.harmonyremoterepair.com


One of my friends did get his H1 replaced by Logitech but they provided a Touch. They did not ask for the H1 back so eventually he was able to extract the swollen battery and ended up shelving the Touch and went back to using the H1. 


I do hope that some day soon Logitech will wake up and release a model closer to the H1 versus the Touch line. I still use the client-based GUI versus the web-based offering and hope they don't force that (as I really hated the web-based GUI which I never could comfortably use - but it has been a long time since I tried it...).


Sorry for the rant.....


----------



## NYC Guy

Duck05 said:


> I would like to share with the forum users my recent experience with "harmonyremoterepair.com" services and the owner/operator Quin Werthauer.
> 
> 
> We have sent his service one H1 (for a friend) and recently my wife's 720. Both times the remotes were repaired, cleaned, tested and in general came back as good as anyone could expect. The detailed, written reports are indicators of the quality service and attention to detail he provides.
> .


I would like to add that I exchanged several emails with Quin and always received a prompt and detailed answer to my questions!


----------



## 49Merc

My One is still operational and I have taken photos of the back showing the battery. I would go the repair route but doing without the One in the mean time will be a real pain so guess it's time to contact Logitech.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Geezer

The back of my remote seems to be decomposing. I can literally scrape the black off with my fingernail. Is this common? Should I scrape off all the residue or leave it? Don't want to ruin it as it still functions fine. I keep it in the charging cradle daily.


----------



## JudgeSmails

NYC Guy said:


> I would like to add that I exchanged several emails with Quin and always received a prompt and detailed answer to my questions!


As did I. I plan on sending Quin my unit for repair very soon. Want to give him some time to work through the backlog first.


----------



## Duck05

Geezer said:


> The back of my remote seems to be decomposing. I can literally scrape the black off with my fingernail. Is this common? Should I scrape off all the residue or leave it? Don't want to ruin it as it still functions fine. I keep it in the charging cradle daily.


Quin removed that rubber backing from our 720 and underneath was smooth plastic; should not impact the remote or charging. 


Not sure what he used to do that but it came out great.....


----------



## 120inna55

I purchased my H1 on February 15, 2008 from Best Buy. Here's what I've got:


Original battery (the dreaded blue lable version). Does not swell. Keeps a charge for 2 weeks. Heavy use.
Charging cradle has "night light" with 3-way switch allowing you to dim or turn off the light.
The lighted arrows and lines underneath "Favorites" and "Devices" are white.
Rubberized backing has no blemishes or any signs of degradation.
All buttons perform as when new.

The only "failure" it has is that the motion sensor doesn't work well. I've adapted to it by waking it by swiping the screen much like you unlock a cell phone.

Once per month, I remove the battery and lightly mist the remote, front and back, with "Stoner's Invisible Glass", then aggressively wipe down and buff the misted remote with a microfiber cloth. I make sure to press firmly across all hard buttons to ensure they are pressed down and the space between them gets cleaned as well. This removes sticky smudges and other "contaminants" (we use it heavily and our hands aren't always clean when we do so). This also makes the remote look like new. The only sign of wear is the hard, non-rubberized, points on the bottom of the remote that gets slid across the coffee table.

I only place the remote on the cradle when I want to charge it, and that's every 2 weeks. This is consistently when the battery icon turns orange. This behavior doesn't vary more than 1 to 2 days. Specifically, I put it in the cradle while we're gone to church every other Sunday. There has been no indication that it's failing to keep a charge.

A few years back, I purchased a "refurb" backup. I noticed the following:


The screen resolution is not as good as my original and the icons are slightly smaller. (It is obvious when you compare the remotes side-by-side. I have them programmed identically such that my software can't tell them apart. So, the screens are displaying the exact same icons, but the backup (later production model) doesn't look as good. It looks almost like an interlaced image. None of this would be apparent if I didn't have the superior remote to compare it to, so the backup doesn't look _bad_, it just doesn't look_ as good_ as the original.
The cradle has no light on it at all.
The lighted arrows and lines underneath "Favorites" and "Devices" are a pale lavender color.

As I was typing this, making the comparison, I felt like the backup was slightly lighter. I just weighed them. It turns out, my original remote weighs 171.8 g and the backup weighs 167.2 g.

The moral of this story? They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## jonperk

*One not controlling Denon 2808ci volume*

My One has been working flawlessly for years. I now added two new activities (I have a total of 5) and for one of these new activities, the Denon volume does not respond. 3 activities use the Denon and work fine but not this new one. I've deleted the older Denon "device" and added it back with the newer 2808ci device (I've done this several times). I've also manually programmed the volume up/down and also reset the remote. Any ideas would be much appreciated!


Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 49Merc

Yikes! My One has the white battery with the blue label. I've already emailed Logitech. Even though I truly cannot remove the battery I wonder if having the blue label battery diminishes replacement chances?


----------



## Duck05

jonperk said:


> My One has been working flawlessly for years. I now added two new activities (I have a total of 5) and for one of these new activities, the Denon volume does not respond. 3 activities use the Denon and work fine but not this new one. I've deleted the older Denon "device" and added it back with the newer 2808ci device (I've done this several times). I've also manually programmed the volume up/down and also reset the remote. Any ideas would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


Appears you have tried everything that has worked in the past.... Try re-ordering your activities placing the one that does not work at the "top"; reload the remote, test it, and if it still fails then delete it. Reload the remote. Create a new activity from scratch and see how that goes.... Beyond that sequence (which has been successful for me in similar circumstances) not sure what else to try....


BTW, for the activity that fails - when you try to use the volume up/down - does the IR icon illuminate or not? If it does, somewhere the H1 is not sending the correct IR sequence so the whole idea of reordering is an attempt to shuffle around how the commands are stored.


----------



## BartMan01

49Merc said:


> Okay, so I took off the cover then used a butter knife to lift up the white battery but it will not pop out. Tried it four times. Does this indicate anything other than it's stubborn. Battery looks rectangular and charges.


If you had to use a butter knife to lift it up then it is swollen - it swells in the middle (where you can't see it while in the remote) and the swelling prevents you from being able to just lift it up with your finger. When it is 'normal', you can lift it up with your finger and a spring pushes it out towards you when it clears the lip.

I had the problem back before they started replacing them for free (my support option was 'sorry buy a new one'), and a combination of thin knife, needle nose pliers, and patience eventually got the old battery out.


----------



## de8212

I can't remember when I got my One. And I've never heard of the swollen battery issue. Just checked for the heck of it. The battery didn't free fall out of the compartment but it wasn't stuck as bad as others. I got it out and can definitely see a bulging in the center. 

Should I just replace the battery or contact Logitech?


----------



## johnboy813

de8212 said:


> I can't remember when I got my One. And I've never heard of the swollen battery issue. Just checked for the heck of it. The battery didn't free fall out of the compartment but it wasn't stuck as bad as others. I got it out and can definitely see a bulging in the center.
> 
> Should I just replace the battery or contact Logitech?


Since you can get it out, there are replacement batteries you can get from Amazon. I had the swollen battery a few years ago and ordered the replacement from Amazon and it has worked great ever since. The good thing about just ordering the battery is you get to keep the One verses a possible inferior replacement.


----------



## de8212

johnboy813 said:


> Since you can get it out, there are replacement batteries you can get from Amazon. I had the swollen battery a few years ago and ordered the replacement from Amazon and it has worked great ever since. The good thing about just ordering the battery is you get to keep the One verses a possible inferior replacement.


Just ordered one. Thanks.


----------



## 120inna55

FYI, when you lay the battery on a flat surface, you should _not _be able to spin it. If you can, it's a sign of early swelling.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

What' the cost of a replacement battery via Amazon?


----------



## jonperk

Duck05 said:


> Appears you have tried everything that has worked in the past.... Try re-ordering your activities placing the one that does not work at the "top"; reload the remote, test it, and if it still fails then delete it. Reload the remote. Create a new activity from scratch and see how that goes.... Beyond that sequence (which has been successful for me in similar circumstances) not sure what else to try....
> 
> 
> BTW, for the activity that fails - when you try to use the volume up/down - does the IR icon illuminate or not? If it does, somewhere the H1 is not sending the correct IR sequence so the whole idea of reordering is an attempt to shuffle around how the commands are stored.


 
I figured this out. I had setup the activity with the activity type as "Utility". I deleted this and added the type as "laserdisc". All is fine now.


Jon


----------



## BartMan01

Bladerunner1959 said:


> What' the cost of a replacement battery via Amazon?


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=harmony+one+battery


----------



## de8212

BartMan01 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=harmony+one+battery


I got the 7.99 one because it was Prime and it had a higher mAh than the one that's listed as "New Version".


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Yes, I used their webpage, and I believe I reported it as a "swollen battery/unable-to-remove problem" versus a warranty issue. I later had to provide them with model/serial number photos and a photo of the swollen battery in-place inside the H1, and the log-in ID of my Harmony account. The total process time for me was about 2 weeks from reporting the problem to receiving the replacement. Good luck!


I received a response from Logitech today. Here is a portion: _"Our Warranty department has requested a digital image of your Harmony Remote's LCD screen and the battery compartment of the remote showing the swollen battery and the PID and P/N of the remote. When submitting the digital image, please place a piece of paper beside/underneath the remote with your reference number......"_

It has been impossible to get a Logitech CS rep who can answer the following question so I would like your opinion. As Logitech stated above, Logitech in part, has requested a digital image of the "LCD screen". Should my H1 be turned on or off? That leads me to another question. Should the swollen battery still power my remote?

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> It has been impossible to get a Logitech CS rep who can answer the following question so I would like your opinion. As Logitech stated above, Logitech in part, has requested a digital image of the "LCD screen". Should my H1 be turned on or off? That leads me to another question. Should the swollen battery still power my remote?


I have some opinions versus definitive answers: I was never asked to provide a photo of the LCD screen; maybe Logitech now wants to make sure they're not being suckered into replacing an H1 that's already broken and inoperative due to reasons other than a swollen battery. So, my opinion is that the LCD screen should be ON for the photo. However, if your swollen battery is no longer rechargeable and does not have enough juice to power up the LCD screen, then just explain it that way in your email reply with your attached photos. The main reasons Logitech is willing to replace the H1 with the Ultimate One are: the swollen battery cannot be removed without risking damage, and...the H1 is no longer produced and the U1 is regarded as a suitable substitute. I don't believe it matters whether your swollen battery can still power your H1 or not, since the main problem is that it cannot be removed and replaced with a new battery. My swollen battery was not holding a charge for very long (5-10 hrs) and was getting progressively worse.
WRT difficulty in getting a CS rep to respond: I recall that each one of my several email exchanges (query and response) with Logitech customer support took a couple of days each, which I believe was due to time zone differences between me and Asia (maybe).


----------



## 49Merc

Thank you for such a helpful response. Now I can get my reply to Logitech out by tomorrow.


----------



## 49Merc

Logitech informed me today that I will be receiving a new Harmony Ultimate One. The process was easy and timely. Thanks again for your help folks.


----------



## Sgooter

Glad to hear it worked out OK for you.


----------



## rightintel

49Merc said:


> Logitech informed me today that I will be receiving a new Harmony Ultimate One. The process was easy and timely. Thanks again for your help folks.


They gave you a whole new remote due to the battery? Dang, that's customer service.


----------



## 49Merc

rightintel said:


> They gave you a whole new remote due to the battery? Dang, that's customer service.


Outstanding customer service. Logitech considers, which I assume is correct, that an in place swollen battery renders the H1 terminal. I failed to mention I was informed my H1 software account will be or is now inaccessible.


----------



## rehaz1

You are posting in the wrong forum, this forum is for the Harmony "One" you have the "Ultimate One" two entirely different remotes. Post your questions for the Ultimate One here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/1468520-harmony-ultimate-smart-control-hub.html


----------



## 49Merc

rehaz1 said:


> You are posting in the wrong forum, this forum is for the Harmony "One" you have the "Ultimate One" two entirely different remotes. Post your questions for the Ultimate One here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/1468520-harmony-ultimate-smart-control-hub.html


rehaz1, please note that my post you referenced has been deleted from this forum.


----------



## 49Merc

As I now leave this forum I wish all Harmony One owners the very best.


----------



## RVD26

49Merc said:


> Outstanding customer service. Logitech considers, which I assume is correct, that an in place swollen battery renders the H1 terminal. I failed to mention I was informed my H1 software account will be or is now inaccessible.


I had the same issue with the swollen battery in my H1.
Logitech also replaced it with the Harmony One Ultimate free of charge.


----------



## Sgooter

Am I correct that the H1's swollen battery problem is occurring with only the blue-striped batteries? 
My in-laws have an H1 and its battery does not have the blue stripe. I was considering buying a new battery for their H1, so as to pre-empt the swollen battery problem, but maybe their H1's battery is not susceptible to this potential problem. I welcome your inputs.


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Am I correct that the H1's swollen battery problem is occurring with only the blue-striped batteries?
> My in-laws have an H1 and its battery does not have the blue stripe. I was considering buying a new battery for their H1, so as to pre-empt the swollen battery problem, but maybe their H1's battery is not susceptible to this potential problem. I welcome your inputs.


Can the battery be removed?


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> Can the battery be removed?


Yes, last I checked, their H1 battery was not swollen and could be removed. My thought was to replace it with a newer and presumably problem-free battery, but it may not be necessary, depending on inputs I may receive from the other experts on this forum thread about the blue-stripe battery.
My in-laws are not very adept at using the H1, so I don't believe they would cope well with a possible U1 replacement down the road.


----------



## 49Merc

Maybe ask Logitech.


----------



## rehaz1

Sgooter said:


> Am I correct that the H1's swollen battery problem is occurring with only the blue-striped batteries?
> My in-laws have an H1 and its battery does not have the blue stripe. I was considering buying a new battery for their H1, so as to pre-empt the swollen battery problem, but maybe their H1's battery is not susceptible to this potential problem. I welcome your inputs.


Only the Blue Stripe batteries have swollen. If you replace your battery, be sure you replace it with an OEM Logitech battery, as they have special circuitry built into them. The OEM white batteries have the text printed directly on the battery, and do not have a label on them.


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks much rehaz1.
Sgooter


----------



## stevan5150

rehaz1 said:


> Only the Blue Stripe batteries have swollen. If you replace your battery, be sure you replace it with an OEM Logitech battery, as they have special circuitry built into them. The OEM white batteries have the text printed directly on the battery, and do not have a label on them.


 i got stuck with a blue stripe one and it didn't' last me one month.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

I've had multiple Harmony Ones for years. Living in Hawaii has made the rubberized backing disappear on two of mine. That's my only complaint aside from the fact that my center/enter button no longer works. It's time for a new one but I'm frustrated that all the new Harmony versions have the most used buttons up top instead of right where your thumb would be naturally oriented lower on the remote. For those of you who've had to replace yours what did you find to be the best alternative? As someone who uses a DVR for 90% of viewing I really miss the correct button placement.


----------



## mdavej

Dr. Jekyll said:


> I've had multiple Harmony Ones for years. Living in Hawaii has made the rubberized backing disappear on two of mine. That's my only complaint aside from the fact that my center/enter button no longer works. It's time for a new one but I'm frustrated that all the new Harmony versions have the most used buttons up top instead of right where your thumb would be naturally oriented lower on the remote. For those of you who've had to replace yours what did you find to be the best alternative? As someone who uses a DVR for 90% of viewing I really miss the correct button placement.


Harmony 700, if you can live with 8 devices instead of 15. Otherwise, layout is the same. Plus you gain 25 step macros versus 5 on the One.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

mdavej said:


> Harmony 700, if you can live with 8 devices instead of 15. Otherwise, layout is the same. Plus you gain 25 step macros versus 5 on the One.


Oh yes definitely. I can't imagine anyone who uses 15 devices. I remember in the past where I had LD then HD-DVD plus Bluray etc. but today I find myself in the digital world with only a receiver, cable box, oppo, plasma and projector. Have you had any issues with your 700? Does it have the rubber in the back that melts off over time?


----------



## Sgooter

Dr. Jekyll said:


> I've had multiple Harmony Ones for years. Living in Hawaii has made the rubberized backing disappear on two of mine. That's my only complaint aside from the fact that my center/enter button no longer works. It's time for a new one but I'm frustrated that all the new Harmony versions have the most used buttons up top instead of right where your thumb would be naturally oriented lower on the remote. For those of you who've had to replace yours what did you find to be the best alternative? As someone who uses a DVR for 90% of viewing I really miss the correct button placement.


I'm gradually crossing over from the H1 to the U1 due to the swollen battery problem. Starting to get more accustomed to the U1, such that I can live with it. That said, I much prefer the buttons/controls layout of the H1 over the U1; can't figure out why Logitech changed the layout so drastically. Change is sometimes just for change versus change for the better.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

Sgooter said:


> I'm gradually crossing over from the H1 to the U1 due to the swollen battery problem. Starting to get more accustomed to the U1, such that I can live with it. That said, I much prefer the buttons/controls layout of the H1 over the U1; can't figure out why Logitech changed the layout so drastically. Change is sometimes just for change versus change for the better.


RIGHT?!? I can't believe they moved the layout of the H1, 650, 700 to the new "up top" placement where you'd need to use 2 hands or constantly adjusting you hand to fast forward. I would think they'd get feedback from the HT community to design new devices. Heck I'd upgrade to an ultimate if they'd just move the buttons. As it stands now I just use the H1 to fire up my system and use the cable remote to control the DVR and volume.


----------



## mdavej

Dr. Jekyll said:


> Have you had any issues with your 700? Does it have the rubber in the back that melts off over time?


No issues, but mine has probably only seen about 1 hour of use in its entire lifetime. I'm a JP1 user and only use it to occasionally mine the Harmony database. It's identical to the 650 that you already have, only adding recharging capability, making it a closer match to a One.


----------



## jcalabria

mdavej said:


> Harmony 700, if you can live with 8 devices instead of 15. Otherwise, layout is the same. Plus you gain 25 step macros versus 5 on the One.


I currently have three Ones, three 650s and two 700s... I would agree with mdavej, with a few of caveats:


I actually prefer the 650 to the 700. With no charging dock, I end up swapping externally charged batteries in the 700s the same way I do for the 650s. The extra $$$ for the 700 is a waste as far as I'm concerned.
The biggest issue I have with the 650/700 in comparison to the One is that they only have four buttons per screen compared to six for the One. In some activities this has been a bit of a pain. If you use favorite channels, you actually only get three custom buttons on the first page of the 650/700 custom button screens, because one of them is used to switch to favorites. Similarly, you only get three channels on the first screen of favorites.
If you have more than a 2-3 activities on a 650/700, the inability to easily control the order of activities is a real PITA.
Other than those caveats, a 650/700 is a very good and reasonably priced alternative. You even gain the four color buttons that the One regrettably doesn't have. FYI, Meritline regularly has Logitech-refurbished 650s on sale for $39, and 700s for $49. When they have had refurbed Ones recently, they've been ridiculously priced around $249.


----------



## 49Merc

Dr. Jekyll said:


> I've had multiple Harmony Ones for years. Living in Hawaii has made the rubberized backing disappear on two of mine. That's my only complaint aside from the fact that my center/enter button no longer works. It's time for a new one but I'm frustrated that all the new Harmony versions have the most used buttons up top instead of right where your thumb would be naturally oriented lower on the remote. For those of you who've had to replace yours what did you find to be the best alternative? As someone who uses a DVR for 90% of viewing I really miss the correct button placement.


Ultimate One


----------



## mdavej

49Merc said:


> Ultimate One


But he said right in his post that he doesn't want the Ultimate because of the awkward layout, a major reason most in this thread, including me, would never use an Ultimate.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

mdavej said:


> But he said right in his post that he doesn't want the Ultimate because of the awkward layout, a major reason most in this thread, including me, would never use an Ultimate.


Exactly, I can't imagine why Logitech is missing the boat. When I first started I had a receiver, TV, LD, DVD, CD, HD-DVD, BluRay & cable box. Today I've been able to simplify my life with an oppo, receiver, TV and cable box. With a majority of content off my oppo I really only need to fire up my system and use either the cable or oppo remote. I wish Logitech would realize many HT enthusiasts no longer need 15 units and prefer the ergonomics of a remote one could use blindly. No way would I spend $300 for a remote that's not even comfortable in the hand. I really think they're missing the boat. When I used to help my friends install their systems I'd always include a Harmony One. Now I just program the cable remote which by the way is nearly identical in ergo functions as the H1 and it's free!


----------



## 49Merc

At first I did not like the Ultimate but given more time I'm liking it more each day.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

49Merc said:


> At first I did not like the Ultimate but given more time I'm liking it more each day.


Thanks for the feedback Merc. I'm happy to know that it has been working out for you. If Logitech doesn't solve the issue it's good to know there's an alternative. Maybe not a great one but one that has worked for some.


----------



## bjfh

Depending what country you're in, the Home Control is another alternative with the transport buttons in the more logical location:
http://myharmony.com/products/detail/home-control/

Of course your system needs to be simple enough that you don't require an LCD and only use 6 activities regularly. You can have more activities controlled via the tablet/phone app, but that doesn't seem very user friendly to me.

Ben


----------



## astralsfire

I have had the Ultimate for about a year now..and I finally decided to sell it. Looking to get a ONE or a URC MX-880. I would prefer the ONE, but before I buy it, I want to make sure it will work with my setup. RF is a must as my cabinet is sitting behind me, as well as turning on and off a projector that requires 2 power commands to turn off. Will this remote work for me?


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

astralsfire said:


> I have had the Ultimate for about a year now..and I finally decided to sell it. Looking to get a ONE or a URC MX-880. I would prefer the ONE, but before I buy it, I want to make sure it will work with my setup. RF is a must as my cabinet is sitting behind me, as well as turning on and off a projector that requires 2 power commands to turn off. Will this remote work for me?


The Harmony One will not turn off your projector or do RF. It's "off" feature is like most other Harmony remotes. It's not programmable and will just trigger the power off once. I have to always manually shut down my projector and raise the screen.


----------



## joe221

astralsfire said:


> I have had the Ultimate for about a year now..and I finally decided to sell it. Looking to get a ONE or a URC MX-880. I would prefer the ONE, but before I buy it, I want to make sure it will work with my setup. RF is a must as my cabinet is sitting behind me, as well as turning on and off a projector that requires 2 power commands to turn off. Will this remote work for me?


If you want RF and that shape you want a different discontinued model. The 900. It also has a higher res screen and the color buttons the One never got. 

I've had the Ultimate since it was new and now when I use my One or 900 I find them oddly big and clumsy. I got used to it and with the firmware updates it became my favorite remote of the bunch.


----------



## ejhuzy

astralsfire said:


> as well as turning on and off a projector that requires 2 power commands to turn off. Will this remote work for me?


I hate to disagree with another poster, but I have a One and use it to turn off my Panny projector everyday. The Panny requires the power button be hit twice and I've programed the One to do that. Now, I don't remember exactly how, but it was in the power settings for that device. If you end up getting a One/900, I'll double check my settings for exactly how that was done.

RF is not supported by the One, you have to move up to the 900 for that.


----------



## lektern

*Harmony One - 2 Command Power Off and RF capability question*



astralsfire said:


> I have had the Ultimate for about a year now..and I finally decided to sell it. Looking to get a ONE or a URC MX-880. I would prefer the ONE, but before I buy it, I want to make sure it will work with my setup. RF is a must as my cabinet is sitting behind me, as well as turning on and off a projector that requires 2 power commands to turn off. Will this remote work for me?


You can absolutely send 2 Power Off commands to your projector. I have a One and a projector that requires power off twice. I believe you can actually set that in the Device settings.
If not, I know for a fact you can add an additional power off command to each of your Activities.


The Harmony One does not support RF. 


You have 3 options if you want to go Logitech.
1. Get a Harmony 900 instead (This has RF built-in and allows the same custom programming as the One.)
2. Get a Harmony One and an IR Repeater
3. Get a Harmony One and an IR to RF transmitter.


----------



## Dominic26

I have an issue that has got my wife and kids ready to throw the H1's out the window. I am posting it here and at the ROKU 3 forum. This problem only happens with Netflix on our two ROKU 3's. When you hit the left or right buttons it jumps to spaces not one. Since there are 4 profiles on he screen two are always being jumped over. You got it, my wife's and 1 of the teenagers. I tried redoing the remotes. No luck. Any thoughts.


----------



## rehaz1

Dominic26 said:


> I have an issue that has got my wife and kids ready to throw the H1's out the window. I am posting it here and at the ROKU 3 forum. This problem only happens with Netflix on our two ROKU 3's. When you hit the left or right buttons it jumps to spaces not one. Since there are 4 profiles on he screen two are always being jumped over. You got it, my wife's and 1 of the teenagers. I tried redoing the remotes. No luck. Any thoughts.


You neeed to reduce the Repeats for the Roku, with the One, log on to your account, select Devices, select your Roku, select Troubleshoot, select Device responds too much or only occasionally, then reduse the Repeats, Update your remote when you have finished.


----------



## Dominic26

rehaz1 said:


> You neeed to reduce the Repeats for the Roku, with the One, log on to your account, select Devices, select your Roku, select Troubleshoot, select Device responds too much or only occasionally, then reduse the Repeats, Update your remote when you have finished.


Thank you. Worked like a charm. One curious question. What could have bought it on after 2 years?


----------



## rehaz1

Dominic26 said:


> Thank you. Worked like a charm. One curious question. What could have bought it on after 2 years?


Hard to say, have you made any changes in your Home Entertainment equipment, possibly Roku sent an firmware update to your Roku that made the difference


----------



## Tom Ames

Dominic26 said:


> Thank you. Worked like a charm. One curious question. What could have bought it on after 2 years?





rehaz1 said:


> Hard to say, have you made any changes in your Home Entertainment equipment, possibly Roku sent an firmware update to your Roku that made the difference


Thanks to you guys for asking and answering this. My bedroom system with a Harmony Touch recently began having this issue with my Roku3 after working flawlessly for a couple of years. 

The same troubleshooting solved my problem as well. I'm going to blame Roku's recent firmware update. Now I have to go check the system in my living room which has a H1 and a Roku3.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

ejhuzy said:


> I hate to disagree with another poster, but I have a One and use it to turn off my Panny projector everyday. The Panny requires the power button be hit twice and I've programed the One to do that. Now, I don't remember exactly how, but it was in the power settings for that device. If you end up getting a One/900, I'll double check my settings for exactly how that was done.
> 
> RF is not supported by the One, you have to move up to the 900 for that.





lektern said:


> You can absolutely send 2 Power Off commands to your projector. I have a One and a projector that requires power off twice. I believe you can actually set that in the Device settings.
> If not, I know for a fact you can add an additional power off command to each of your Activities.
> 
> 
> The Harmony One does not support RF.
> 
> 
> You have 3 options if you want to go Logitech.
> 1. Get a Harmony 900 instead (This has RF built-in and allows the same custom programming as the One.)
> 2. Get a Harmony One and an IR Repeater
> 3. Get a Harmony One and an IR to RF transmitter.


Yes I stand corrected, it does look as if you can program the "off" twice. I guess I never investigated it further as I still have to go back in the raise the screen so I just got in the habit of shutting it off at the same time. My apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## kjpjr

*Harmony One work with Arris 6 dvr tuner?*

TWC wants to give us a "deal" on the Arris and I am wondering if my Harmony One will work with it? Anyone know?


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

kjpjr said:


> TWC wants to give us a "deal" on the Arris and I am wondering if my Harmony One will work with it? Anyone know?



I show the Arris brand listed but can't verify it unless you give me the exact model number. I would assume that it will work though. If you give me the number I'll look it up in the database.


----------



## kjpjr

*Arris will work*

I did find it in the database and it will work with the H One. Thanks for the help Dr Jekyll


----------



## bmock17

does anyone know if the One work with Lutron dimmers? Specifically this one: Model # P-PKG1W-WH-D. I bought it last week at home depot and i saw a video on you tube of some guy controlling his lutron dimmer with his Harmony One. When i tried to add the dimmer to the remote it said it couldnt find the model number so i had to teach the remote the commands. I followed the directions on the screen but the harmony would not 'learn' the commands from the remote for the dimmer. I did not buy the hub for the dimmer because i have no intention of using my phone or ipad to control the lights. Just wondering if anyone else has this dimmer and any luck using it with this remote.


----------



## mdavej

bmock17 said:


> does anyone know if the One work with Lutron dimmers? Specifically this one: Model # P-PKG1W-WH-D. I bought it last week at home depot and i saw a video on you tube of some guy controlling his lutron dimmer with his Harmony One. When i tried to add the dimmer to the remote it said it couldnt find the model number so i had to teach the remote the commands. I followed the directions on the screen but the harmony would not 'learn' the commands from the remote for the dimmer. I did not buy the hub for the dimmer because i have no intention of using my phone or ipad to control the lights. Just wondering if anyone else has this dimmer and any luck using it with this remote.


It appears that series is not IR, so your One won't work. If you manage to find some sort of IR gateway device, then it may be possible to control it. Since that kind of thing is a couple hundred bucks anyway, may as well upgrade to Ultimate Home and control it natively. You'll need to confirm those are on the list of compatible devices for that remote though.


----------



## jcalabria

bmock17 said:


> does anyone know if the One work with Lutron dimmers? Specifically this one: Model # P-PKG1W-WH-D. I bought it last week at home depot and i saw a video on you tube of some guy controlling his lutron dimmer with his Harmony One. When i tried to add the dimmer to the remote it said it couldnt find the model number so i had to teach the remote the commands. I followed the directions on the screen but the harmony would not 'learn' the commands from the remote for the dimmer. I did not buy the hub for the dimmer because i have no intention of using my phone or ipad to control the lights. Just wondering if anyone else has this dimmer and any luck using it with this remote.





mdavej said:


> It appears that series is not IR, so your One won't work. If you manage to find some sort of IR gateway device, then it may be possible to control it. Since that kind of thing is a couple hundred bucks anyway, may as well upgrade to Ultimate Home and control it natively. You'll need to confirm those are on the list of compatible devices for that remote though.


Just a bit of additional info... If you're not absolutely tied to that particular series of Lutron dimmer, the Lutron Maestro IR series of dimmers is IR-controlled. I don't have any myself to be able to strongly recommend for or against them, but I have set them up with various Harmony remotes for friends, and they do seem to work OK.


----------



## Audixium

jcalabria said:


> Just a bit of additional info... If you're not absolutely tied to that particular series of Lutron dimmer, the Lutron Maestro IR series of dimmers is IR-controlled. I don't have any myself to be able to strongly recommend for or against them, but I have set them up with various Harmony remotes for friends, and they do seem to work OK.


I have one of the Lutron IR dimmers in the master bedroom and our Harmony 650 controls it just fine. It's a nice bonus to be able to include it in activities.


----------



## pjp

jcalabria said:


> Just a bit of additional info... If you're not absolutely tied to that particular series of Lutron dimmer, the Lutron Maestro IR series of dimmers is IR-controlled. I don't have any myself to be able to strongly recommend for or against them, but I have set them up with various Harmony remotes for friends, and they do seem to work OK.


I've also had a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer for several years and it works flawlessly with my 880 (meaning it will also work with the One). I find the physical switch on the Maestro kind of poorly designed -- sometimes it turns "on" to full brightness from dim when I meant to turn it off -- it's almost certainly operator error on my part, but they could have designed the physical switch better IMO. That said, the switch works flawlessly and intuitively from the remote

One drawback of the Maestro is I don't think they have any way to support control multiple dimmers in the same area. It would be nice if they had an "A, B, C" channel switch so you could separately control different dimmers in the same room. That said, if you need a single dimer control in a room, it's hard to beat and it's only about $30 at Home Depot and elsewhere.


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Another thing to consider is that IR dimmers need to be line of sight. So if your TV is in front of you and your wall switch is behind you, your activities that use both will fail. IMO, if you're spending big bucks on home automation anyway, may as well do it right and forego IR.


----------



## bmock17

mdavej said:


> It appears that series is not IR, so your One won't work. If you manage to find some sort of IR gateway device, then it may be possible to control it. Since that kind of thing is a couple hundred bucks anyway, may as well upgrade to Ultimate Home and control it natively. You'll need to confirm those are on the list of compatible devices for that remote though.





jcalabria said:


> Just a bit of additional info... If you're not absolutely tied to that particular series of Lutron dimmer, the Lutron Maestro IR series of dimmers is IR-controlled. I don't have any myself to be able to strongly recommend for or against them, but I have set them up with various Harmony remotes for friends, and they do seem to work OK.





Audixium said:


> I have one of the Lutron IR dimmers in the master bedroom and our Harmony 650 controls it just fine. It's a nice bonus to be able to include it in activities.





pjp said:


> I've also had a Lutron Maestro IR dimmer for several years and it works flawlessly with my 880 (meaning it will also work with the One). I find the physical switch on the Maestro kind of poorly designed -- sometimes it turns "on" to full brightness from dim when I meant to turn it off -- it's almost certainly operator error on my part, but they could have designed the physical switch better IMO. That said, the switch works flawlessly and intuitively from the remote
> 
> One drawback of the Maestro is I don't think they have any way to support control multiple dimmers in the same area. It would be nice if they had an "A, B, C" channel switch so you could separately control different dimmers in the same room. That said, if you need a single dimer control in a room, it's hard to beat and it's only about $30 at Home Depot and elsewhere.


Thanks for all of the responses. I didnt realize the dimmer i bought was not IR. Not a huge deal, i can use the remote that came with the dimmer, i just thought it would be easier to use the harmony remote. Its not worth it to uninstall the dimmer and bring it back to home depot. Plus, i think i threw away the receipt already. Thanks again though for the help!


----------



## pjp

bmock17 said:


> Plus, i think i threw away the receipt already.


In case you change your mind, Home Depot will take it back without the receipt as long as you have the original credit card you bought it with -- have done this many times. No time limit on returns to Home Depot either (as long as they still sell the item, they will take it back).


----------



## kjpjr

*Cisco 9865HDC and Harmony One*

My Harmony one is doing weird things with this new box from TWC. It appears to be working fine until you go into any kind of settings. Then it will skip every other one. For example, I was trying to change the background color on Navigator but the remote would not let me stop there it went on to the next thing and then when you press the down or up arrow it skips that one and goes on to the next one. I called Harmony today for help. They say they are open 10 to 5 but all I get the message telling me that. This is the six dvr box TWC is putting out. BTW the remote that TWC gave me works perfectly. So it may be time to dump the one and go back to two remotes. The TWC remote will not accept my sound bar -- it has a 4 digit code and TWC only allow 3. Any ideas or anyhow thanks for the rant!


----------



## jcalabria

kjpjr said:


> My Harmony one is doing weird things with this new box from TWC. It appears to be working fine until you go into any kind of settings. Then it will skip every other one. For example, I was trying to change the background color on Navigator but the remote would not let me stop there it went on to the next thing and then when you press the down or up arrow it skips that one and goes on to the next one. I called Harmony today for help. They say they are open 10 to 5 but all I get the message telling me that. This is the six dvr box TWC is putting out. BTW the remote that TWC gave me works perfectly. So it may be time to dump the one and go back to two remotes. The TWC remote will not accept my sound bar -- it has a 4 digit code and TWC only allow 3. Any ideas or anyhow thanks for the rant!


Should be a simple fix. In the Harmony software, go into troubleshooting for that device and select "...responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally." Then reduce the setting, which represents the number of command repeats the One sends out. Once completed, update your One and give it a try. You may have to experiment a bit to find the best setting.

I've found it fairly common to have to reduce the number of repeats for devices. How a device responds to command repeats is a function of the particular device, not the One.


----------



## kjpjr

*Fixed thanks to jcalabria*

You solution seems to have fixed my problem with the new cable box. Thank you for the correct and speedy answer!


----------



## kjpjr

*skipping stopped but still not working*

My Harmony One stopped the skipping but it only turns everything on about 30% of the time. I have called tech support several times over the years and they are no help. The best they offer is a discount on a new remote. This remote has never worked right and I have made many calls, looks like I now have a doorstop. The TWC remote works great except I need another remote for the sound bar.


----------



## mdavej

kjpjr said:


> My Harmony One stopped the skipping but it only turns everything on about 30% of the time. I have called tech support several times over the years and they are no help. The best they offer is a discount on a new remote. This remote has never worked right and I have made many calls, looks like I now have a doorstop. The TWC remote works great except I need another remote for the sound bar.


Depending on the model, your TWC remote can control everything and do activities and be programmed from a PC/Mac like your Harmony. Even a 3 device cable TV remote can be programmed to control an unlimited number of devices. If you're interested in trying that approach, post a pic or link to a pic of your TWC remote.

Are you sure you can't control your soundbar with TV codes via learning on the soundbar side or via HDMI? That's how they usually work, no soundbar remote or codes required.


----------



## kjpjr

The Vizio sound bar has a four digit code and the TWC remote will only accept a 3 digit code. This is a link to the TWC remote -- https://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/images/support/pyr/URC_UR5U8780L.png


----------



## mdavej

kjpjr said:


> The Vizio sound bar has a four digit code and the TWC remote will only accept a 3 digit code.


Thanks. Unfortunately that one has virtually no universal remote capabilities.

But I think you misunderstand how the codes work. It's not that Vizio uses a 4 digit code. It's that a Vizio sound bar code exists for your URC remote or it doesn't. Even if your URC took 4 digit codes, any other code you found, besides ones in the remote's manual, wouldn't work. They are specific to the universal remote make. So you need to limit your code search to TWC's documentation for that specific remote.


----------



## kjpjr

mdavej said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately that one has virtually no universal remote capabilities.
> 
> But I think you misunderstand how the codes work. It's not that Vizio uses a 4 digit code. It's that a Vizio sound bar code exists for your URC remote or it doesn't. Even if your URC took 4 digit codes, any other code you found, besides ones in the remote's manual, wouldn't work. They are specific to the universal remote make. So you need to limit your code search to TWC's documentation for that specific remote.


TWC does not show any Vizio codes as they are all 4 digits and TWC only takes 3 digits.


----------



## mdavej

kjpjr said:


> TWC does not show any Vizio codes as they are all 4 digits and TWC only takes 3 digits.


Try AUX 551.


----------



## kjpjr

mdavej said:


> Try AUX 551.


Does not work


----------



## flight planner

I'm afraid I already know the answer to my question based on all of the searching and reading of information about the H1.

However, I would like to have the RGBY soft buttons on my screen to *BE* those colors to control my D* box.

From what I can find out, that was a capability on the older H1 software but not with the current version of the software.

Or am I missing something somewhere that will allow me to have those buttons colored without hacking into some database or code somewhere?

Done enough of that for my lifetime.

TIA

Jim


----------



## kjpjr

*Finally Logitech comes around*

I bought a Harmony One is 2012. It has never worked right. I have several posts on this site asking for help plus calling their tech support. 
Finally they have decided to replace my Harmony One with a new Harmony One Ultimate. Lots of phone time etc to get to this point but they did stand behind the product. They are sending me the Ultimate. 

I asked if they wanted the old one back and they said no. They set it so I cannot make any changes on it so it really will become a door stop


----------



## AustinJerry

I love my Harmony One's (I have two). Unfortunately, after years of heavy use, they seem to be wearing out. I find that some keys are not reliable any more, requiring a couple of presses to get the key to work. So I am in the market for replacements.

I am considering the Harmony Ultimate One as the replacement, since I would like to stay with Harmony. Who has replaced the Harmony One with an Ultimate One? Once you get used to the new remote, are you as happy with it? Are there other models I should consider?


----------



## bernie33

We got a Harmony Ultimate from Logitech when the battery failed in our H1 and could not be removed. The Ultimate functions OK and they provide channel icons for a lot of stations and you can adjust the time on the remote without connecting to a computer. It fits the hand well and isn't too heavy. I think that is the end of the list of good things.

It is VERY easy to touch the wrong thing on the LCD screen or to inadvertently slide it to a different screen. It is way too easy to get it into some Help or Setup screen and for others in the family then to have no idea how they got there, where they are, or how to recover. We've had the Ultimate for quite a while now and the problems or unwanted actions happen at least once a week, usually more often. Wish we could go back to the H1. We also have an 880 and much prefer it.


----------



## NODES

bernie33 said:


> We got a Harmony Ultimate from Logitech when the battery failed in our H1 and could not be removed. The Ultimate functions OK and they provide channel icons for a lot of stations and you can adjust the time on the remote without connecting to a computer. It fits the hand well and isn't too heavy. I think that is the end of the list of good things.
> 
> It is VERY easy to touch the wrong thing on the LCD screen or to inadvertently slide it to a different screen. It is way too easy to get it into some Help or Setup screen and for others in the family then to have no idea how they got there, where they are, or how to recover. We've had the Ultimate for quite a while now and the problems or unwanted actions happen at least once a week, usually more often. Wish we could go back to the H1. We also have an 880 and much prefer it.



This is why I bought a bunch of them on ebay for dirt cheap....the H1 I meant.


----------



## AustinJerry

bernie33 said:


> We got a Harmony Ultimate from Logitech when the battery failed in our H1 and could not be removed. The Ultimate functions OK and they provide channel icons for a lot of stations and you can adjust the time on the remote without connecting to a computer. It fits the hand well and isn't too heavy. I think that is the end of the list of good things.
> 
> It is VERY easy to touch the wrong thing on the LCD screen or to inadvertently slide it to a different screen. It is way too easy to get it into some Help or Setup screen and for others in the family then to have no idea how they got there, where they are, or how to recover. We've had the Ultimate for quite a while now and the problems or unwanted actions happen at least once a week, usually more often. Wish we could go back to the H1. We also have an 880 and much prefer it.


Since my original note, I purchased the Ultimate One. It is not as ergonomic as the H1, making it much more difficult to operate with one hand. The placement of the control buttons (play, pause, stop, etc.) is awkward. And as you say, the touch screen is too sensitive, resulting in frequent unwanted commands. Then there is the whole new programming interface, which takes some getting used to. And having some customizations happened directly on the remote while others are done through the web page adds to some initial confusion. And it feels cheaper than the H1, with uncomfortably sharp edges.

It is hard to believe that Logitech made such a huge step backwards with this product, in my opinion, of course. But then, after a couple of months of use, I may warm up to it.


----------



## bmcn

AustinJerry said:


> Since my original note, I purchased the Ultimate One. It is not as ergonomic as the H1, making it much more difficult to operate with one hand. The placement of the control buttons (play, pause, stop, etc.) is awkward. And as you say, the touch screen is too sensitive, resulting in frequent unwanted commands. Then there is the whole new programming interface, which takes some getting used to. And having some customizations happened directly on the remote while others are done through the web page adds to some initial confusion. And it feels cheaper than the H1, with uncomfortably sharp edges.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Logitech made such a huge step backwards with this product, in my opinion, of course. But then, after a couple of months of use, I may warm up to it.


 
After 3-4 weeks, I stopped using an U1 and replaced it with a 650. For me the U1 was a also huge step backwards from an H1 for the reasons you describe..


----------



## rightintel

Does anyone know if they're planning on making an improved version that's more ergonomic/better UI like the One?


----------



## AustinJerry

rightintel said:


> Does anyone know if they're planning on making an improved version that's more ergonomic/better UI like the One?


Don't know, but I have discovered something about the Ultimate One that is an improvement over the H1. The new remote will accept sequences (macros) with up to 25 commands, whereas the H1 was limited to 5 commands.

Now I can set up keys on the touchscreen for my DirecTV DVR's like "To Do List" and " Season Pases", which require more than 5 commands. This is actually quite handy.


----------



## AustinJerry

bmcn said:


> After 3-4 weeks, I stopped using an U1 and replaced it with a 650. For me the U1 was a also huge step backwards from an H1 for the reasons you describe..


Thanks for the feedback. Can you provide a brief description of what features the 650 lacks when compared with either the H1 or the U1?


----------



## bmcn

AustinJerry said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Can you provide a brief description of what features the 650 lacks when compared with either the H1 or the U1?


Off the top of my head, the 650's button placement is similar to the H1, with smaller buttons that provide less tactile feedback. Like the H1 it has separate FF, FR, skip, and backskip buttons, Its display isn't a touchscreen. I prefer 650's disposable battery to H1's charging cradle.

I use the 650 to control a simple configuration of a TV connected to an extender for Windows Media Center, so I haven't encountered any limitations using the 650. As much as I like the H1 and wish I could purchase another as backup for the primary HTPC remote, it's overkill for this application.


----------



## AustinJerry

bmcn said:


> Off the top of my head, the 650's button placement is similar to the H1, with smaller buttons that provide less tactile feedback. Like the H1 it has separate FF, FR, skip, and backskip buttons, It's display isn't a touchscreen. I prefer 650's disposable battery to H1's charging cradle.
> 
> I use the 650 to control a simple configuration of a TV connected to an extender for Windows Media Center, so I haven't encountered any limitations using the 650. As much as I like the H1 and wish I could purchase another as backup for the primary HTPC remote, it's overkill for this application.


I did some more reading on the 650. Unfortunately, I have a fairly complex setup that requires quite a few devices (I have 10 set up right now), so I am not sure the 650 will give me complete control over my system. Thanks for your feedback. I guess I am forced to use the new Ultimate One.


----------



## mdavej

... also:



Code:


                   650          One
Devices             8           15
Macro steps         25          5
Functions 
per page            4           6
Colored 
buttons             Y           N

Unless you have over 8 devices, a $35 refurb 650 is a no-brainer over a $250 used One. The Ultimate works better for people who have never used a remote before and wouldn't know what they are missing.

If you aren't married to Logitech, I highly recommend you give the Xsight Color / Nevo C2 a try. It has nearly all the features of the One (15 devices, 6 functions per page, channel logos, activities) at a fraction of the price (under $20). Unlike the One, it has button access to screen functions and standard batteries (like the 650), unlimited length sequences and multiple favorites lists. The programming software is much more full featured (pronto hex import, convert learns to devices, load/save configs locally). It has a Help system similar to Harmony, but has no state tracking, so is best suited to a system that has all discrete commands available.


----------



## Geezer

I tried to change the time via the remote settings screen. The first screen had 2014 as the latest year. No 2015. Is that normal? 

Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## mdavej

Geezer said:


> I tried to change the time via the remote settings screen. The first screen had 2014 as the latest year. No 2015. Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8


If you update from the software once, then you can change it. Why a remote would need a date display in the first place has always puzzled me anyway.


----------



## greyflag

Updating the firmware will take care of the problem. I just did this on both my One and 880.


----------



## rightintel

greyflag said:


> Updating the firmware will take care of the problem. I just did this on both my One and 880.


How recent was the last update? Haven't updated in very long time. I assumed that since they don't make it anymore, there wouldn't be any more updates...


----------



## greyflag

rightintel said:


> How recent was the last update? Haven't updated in very long time. I assumed that since they don't make it anymore, there wouldn't be any more updates...


Don't know the date, but I remember doing it last year as well to get the date to read 2014. The latest Logitech remote software that I have installed is version 7. Update firmware button works after logging in to your remote's account.


----------



## dirk1843

Last year I purchased a replacement battery for a spare for my Harmony One. I popped it in last week and it won't charge. I checked the Amazon sale, and it specifically states for a One.

I want at least one spare for this remote, but after going the Amazon route once I am wary. Any reputable places to purchase these from? Thanks


----------



## bmcn

dirk1843 said:


> Last year I purchased a replacement battery for a spare for my Harmony One. I popped it in last week and it won't charge. I checked the Amazon sale, and it specifically states for a One.
> 
> I want at least one spare for this remote, but after going the Amazon route once I am wary. Any reputable places to purchase these from? Thanks


Ordinarily one buys the battery so infrequently why risk a potentially crappy knockoff? Just buy it from Logitech and be done with it.


----------



## rehaz1

Logitech no longer sells the batteries for the H1 or 900


----------



## bmcn

rehaz1 said:


> Logitech no longer sells the batteries for the H1 or 900


Thanks for the update. Bought two last time; any idea on their shelf life?


----------



## rehaz1

bmcn said:


> Thanks for the update. Bought two last time; any idea on their shelf life?


Probably about 3 or 4 years guessing


----------



## bmcn

rehaz1 said:


> Probably about 3 or 4 years guessing


Thanks. The buttons on my H1 will probably wear out before the second battery is installed. Have you found a suitable replacement for the H1?


----------



## rehaz1

bmcn said:


> Thanks. The buttons on my H1 will probably wear out before the second battery is installed. Have you found a suitable replacement for the H1?


 My 2 H1s are packed away in the closet, as I am using 4 900s because of the Blasters, I don't have to point the remotes at my equipment to get them to work. I also have 3 Ultimates, an Ultimate Home, and a Touch with the Hub and Smart Control remote, and a Smart Keyboard and Hub, but I havn't found any of the newer Harmony remotes that I like as good as the 900 and H1. The 650 would not serve my needs as it can only handle 8 devices. If you ask how come I have all of these remotes, I have been beta testing Harmony remotes since 2009. When the 900s fail I will switch over the one of the Ultimates or Ultimate Home. I do use one of the Ultimates for my TV out on the patio though, it is just a different learning curve using the Ultimate, as I use the Gestures Screen while watching recorded programs out on the patio to advance through the commercials.


----------



## bmcn

rehaz1 said:


> My 2 H1s are packed away in the closet, as I am using 4 900s because of the Blasters, I don't have to point the remotes at my equipment to get them to work. I also have 3 Ultimates, an Ultimate Home, and a Touch with the Hub and Smart Control remote, and a Smart Keyboard and Hub, but I havn't found any of the newer Harmony remotes that I like as good as the 900 and H1. The 650 would not serve my needs as it can only handle 8 devices. If you ask how come I have all of these remotes, I have been beta testing Harmony remotes since 2009. When the 900s fail I will switch over the one of the Ultimates or Ultimate Home. I do use one of the Ultimates for my TV out on the patio though, it is just a different learning curve using the Ultimate, as I use the Gestures Screen while watching recorded programs out on the patio to advance through the commercials.


Good story; looks as if there's no turning back by Logitech, who had a run of great products over very long time.


----------



## AustinJerry

rehaz1 said:


> My 2 H1s are packed away in the closet, as I am using 4 900s because of the Blasters, I don't have to point the remotes at my equipment to get them to work. I also have 3 Ultimates, an Ultimate Home, and a Touch with the Hub and Smart Control remote, and a Smart Keyboard and Hub, but I havn't found any of the newer Harmony remotes that I like as good as the 900 and H1. The 650 would not serve my needs as it can only handle 8 devices. If you ask how come I have all of these remotes, I have been beta testing Harmony remotes since 2009. When the 900s fail I will switch over the one of the Ultimates or Ultimate Home. I do use one of the Ultimates for my TV out on the patio though, it is just a different learning curve using the Ultimate, as I use the Gestures Screen while watching recorded programs out on the patio to advance through the commercials.


Since you have been beta testing Harmony products, I hope you are in a position to give them some feedback. I have had my Ultimate One for several weeks now, having replaced a H1. While I have become quite accustomed to the programming interface, the gestures, and other enhancements, what I can't get used to is the ergonomic layout of the keys. The placement of the keys is just so foreign to using it with one hand that I find it very uncomfortable. And one other thing that makes it more difficult to use in the dark is that the Volume and the Page Up/Down keys are missing the "+" and "-" indicators. 

Unfortunately, since my two H1's have worn out keys, I don't have a choice. I must make do with the U1. I just wish I liked using it a little more.


----------



## JRobert1967

I recently broke the screen on my H1, are these easy to replace and are there replacement screens readily available?


----------



## Tom C

dirk1843 said:


> Last year I purchased a replacement battery for a spare for my Harmony One. I popped it in last week and it won't charge. I checked the Amazon sale, and it specifically states for a One.
> 
> I want at least one spare for this remote, but after going the Amazon route once I am wary. Any reputable places to purchase these from? Thanks


I bought this one 3 years ago and it works fine:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Li-i...on+Battery+for+Harmony+Remote+ONE+880+890+720

I may have gotten lucky though.


----------



## garnuts

JRobert1967 said:


> I recently broke the screen on my H1, are these easy to replace and are there replacement screens readily available?


 
I don't know if replacement screens are readily available, but here is a place that repairs Harmony Remotes:


http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/index.html


----------



## fpileggi

garnuts said:


> I don't know if replacement screens are readily available, but here is a place that repairs Harmony Remotes:
> 
> 
> http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/index.html


Under Harmony One Repairs it does list LCD replacement


----------



## Tom Thomas

garnuts said:


> I don't know if replacement screens are readily available, but here is a place that repairs Harmony Remotes:
> 
> http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/index.html


I've had Quinn at HarmonyRemoteRepair.com work on my One and he did a fantastic job troubleshooting and repairing my problem. I found him to be very knowledgeable and he did my repair very quickly.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Tom C said:


> I bought this one 3 years ago and it works fine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Li-i...on+Battery+for+Harmony+Remote+ONE+880+890+720
> 
> I may have gotten lucky though.


I bought this one through AMZ in Dec 2011 and it still works fine (knock on wood)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LZYXYU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rehaz1

Tom C said:


> I bought this one 3 years ago and it works fine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Li-i...on+Battery+for+Harmony+Remote+ONE+880+890+720
> 
> I may have gotten lucky though.


 The problem with that battery is it is the one with the Blue Stripe, and those batteries have a tendancy to swell, making it impossible to remove the battery from the remote.


----------



## rehaz1

Tom C said:


> I bought this one 3 years ago and it works fine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Li-i...on+Battery+for+Harmony+Remote+ONE+880+890+720
> 
> I may have gotten lucky though.


 The problem with that battery is it is the one with the Blue Stripe, and those batteries have a tendancy to swell, making it impossible to remove the battery from the remote.


----------



## Tom C

rehaz1 said:


> The problem with that battery is it is the one with the Blue Stripe, and those batteries have a tendancy to swell, making it impossible to remove the battery from the remote.


Are you sure? I seem to recall that when I researched it the blue stripe ones are the good ones. Of course I wouldn't put it past myself to get them backwards.


----------



## rehaz1

Tom C said:


> Are you sure? I seem to recall that when I researched it the blue stripe ones are the good ones. Of course I wouldn't put it past myself to get them backwards.


Yes I am positive, I had 3 Blue Stripe batteries that swelled, luckly I was able to remove them from my H1 and 2 900s. I have all White batteried with the labling directly on the batteries, there are some counterfit batteries that have a white label affixed to them that have caused permanent damage to the Harmony remotes making them completely unuaable and unfixable


----------



## Tom C

rehaz1 said:


> Yes I am positive, I had 3 Blue Stripe batteries that swelled, luckly I was able to remove them from my H1 and 2 900s. I have all White batteried with the labling directly on the batteries, there are some counterfit batteries that have a white label affixed to them that have caused permanent damage to the Harmony remotes making them completely unuaable and unfixable


I did get it a$$backwards. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Lyons07

*Samsung SEK-3500U/ZA and Harmony One*

Hi,
I was wondering, if we've heard anything back from Logitech, about new codes for the Harmony One? If not, has anybody figured out a way to use the One with the OCB? I can only use some buttons on my One.
Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Jedi54

I recently received a used Harmony One (that I had originally bought for my mother but she no longer has use for it) and was able to easily set up an activity for watching TV.
My issue is in performing certain activities with a particular device, my Denon 2112ci.

when I press devices
AV Receiver
menu
everything works but it's here that I run into issues. 
When in the menu screen, the only command that appears to work is the Direction Right but not up or down which means I can't scroll down to any sub menues (info, setup wizard, system setup, or Input setup)
I just ventured into the settings using the harmony software but I can't seem to get that to do what I want. 

any input / suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisMc73

I have a Harmony One that I've never opened in the box, along with a nice gently used one in the bedroom.
I'm really wanting to get the Harmony Ultimate with Smart Hub, do you think I'd be able to sell this Harmony One online, eBay or Amazon to help fund the purchase I want to make?

Not sure what the popularity was on the Harmony One, I'll go to eBay and see but wondering what you users think of it?


----------



## AustinJerry

ChrisMc73 said:


> I have a Harmony One that I've never opened in the box, along with a nice gently used one in the bedroom.
> I'm really wanting to get the Harmony Ultimate with Smart Hub, do you think I'd be able to sell this Harmony One online, eBay or Amazon to help fund the purchase I want to make?
> 
> Not sure what the popularity was on the Harmony One, I'll go to eBay and see but wondering what you users think of it?


 I would list it here on AVS. Depending on what you are asking for it, I may be interested.


----------



## AustinJerry

Jedi54 said:


> I recently received a used Harmony One (that I had originally bought for my mother but she no longer has use for it) and was able to easily set up an activity for watching TV.
> My issue is in performing certain activities with a particular device, my Denon 2112ci.
> 
> when I press devices
> AV Receiver
> menu
> everything works but it's here that I run into issues.
> When in the menu screen, the only command that appears to work is the Direction Right but not up or down which means I can't scroll down to any sub menues (info, setup wizard, system setup, or Input setup)
> I just ventured into the settings using the harmony software but I can't seem to get that to do what I want.
> 
> any input / suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


When you set up the 2112, were you able to find this model in the Harmony database? If that is the way you set it up, then the full range of Denon commands for that AVR should be working on the remote. If you go into the Harmony software and select the 2112 device, and then select customize keys, are all the 2112 keys showing as already being assigned?


----------



## Jedi54

AustinJerry,

yes, the harmony software found the 2112ci and under customize buttons, the majority of the standard buttons are pre-filled.


----------



## AustinJerry

Jedi54 said:


> AustinJerry,
> 
> yes, the harmony software found the 2112ci and under customize buttons, the majority of the standard buttons are pre-filled.


Then the H1 should be controlling the AVR effectively. Is there a chance it is defective? Otherwise, I can't be much help at this point.


----------



## Sgooter

Jedi54 said:


> AustinJerry,
> 
> yes, the harmony software found the 2112ci and under customize buttons, the majority of the standard buttons are pre-filled.


You may need to "train/teach" your H1 to properly match all the various infrared commands that are present on your Denon's remote control. It's not hard to do, just takes some time and patience. In the Harmony One software on your computer, select the Devices tab, then select your Denon, then look for and select the "Learn IR" button, and follow the instructions.


----------



## AustinJerry

Sgooter said:


> You may need to "train/teach" your H1 to properly match all the various infrared commands that are present on your Denon's remote control. It's not hard to do, just takes some time and patience. In the Harmony One software on your computer, select the Devices tab, then select your Denon, then look for and select the "Learn IR" button, and follow the instructions.


While this may help, he should not have to do this. If he loaded the AVR from the Harmony database, it should be working properly without re-learning any commands.

I don't recall if there is an option to do so, but I would reset the remote to factory defaults and start from scratch.


----------



## Jedi54

Sgooter said:


> You may need to "train/teach" your H1 to properly match all the various infrared commands that are present on your Denon's remote control. It's not hard to do, just takes some time and patience. In the Harmony One software on your computer, select the Devices tab, then select your Denon, then look for and select the "Learn IR" button, and follow the instructions.


Sgooter: unfortunately I'm not able to train the H1 due to my factory Denon remote no longer working.



AustinJerry said:


> but I would reset the remote to factory defaults and start from scratch.


does anyone remember how to do a factory reset?


----------



## Sgooter

Jedi54 said:


> Sgooter: unfortunately I'm not able to train the H1 due to my factory Denon remote no longer working.
> does anyone remember how to do a factory reset?


I know of no factory reset procedure, but you can effectively reset the H1 by creating a new Harmony account and start all over.


----------



## AustinJerry

Jedi54 said:


> Sgooter: unfortunately I'm not able to train the H1 due to my factory Denon remote no longer working.
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone remember how to do a factory reset?





Sgooter said:


> I know of no factory reset procedure, but you can effectively reset the H1 by creating a new Harmony account and start all over.


Sgooter has the right advice. And as far as not having the original Denon remote any longer, perhaps you could borrow a remote. Any Denon remote would work for the basic commands--they'd don't change from model to model.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

ChrisMc73 said:


> I have a Harmony One that I've never opened in the box, along with a nice gently used one in the bedroom.
> I'm really wanting to get the Harmony Ultimate with Smart Hub, do you think I'd be able to sell this Harmony One online, eBay or Amazon to help fund the purchase I want to make?
> 
> Not sure what the popularity was on the Harmony One, I'll go to eBay and see but wondering what you users think of it?


I'd make sure the rubberized backing is still in good shape as all of mine has melted off. If it's still like new then it's very sought after and you should have no issues selling it as you can tell by the popularity in this thread.


----------



## Milehigh

*Xfinity X1?*

Does anyone know if this device is in the Harmony database?


----------



## Sgooter

Milehigh said:


> Xfinity X1?
> Does anyone know if this device is in the Harmony database?


Yes, it's in the Harmony database, and it says "All Harmony products can control this device."
Check here.


----------



## fatalsports

Milehigh said:


> Does anyone know if this device is in the Harmony database?


Yes it is in there....

edit - the link was just posted above


----------



## Milehigh

Thanks, I wanted to be sure before upgrading... nothing worse than thinking my Harmony One would not work with this device, better safe than sorry


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

Anyone know if Logitech has a rep or employee who participates on this forum?


----------



## Benz63amg

hey guys, i have a WD Live Hub in my home theatre system, i have one thing i want to do and im not sure how to do it, i want to make it so that when i click the WATCH WD LIVE Hub Activity, the wd live hub is powered on first and i want the remote to wait around 15 seconds before it turns on and switches any of my other gear on and to the correct input, the reason for that is that the wd live hub has a very slow power on time and my reciever displays a BLUE SCREEN until the wd live hub is powered on which i want to avoid, so 

i want to set it so that when i click watch wd live hub, the wd live hub turns on, and after about 15-20 seconds the remote control power on the rest of the devices(tv , avr ) and sets the correct inputs, is there a way to set up such a delay? thank you


----------



## de8212

I believe you would just want to log into the account and choose the WATCH WD LIVE Hub Activity.

Then click Customize this Activity.

From there, there should be an Add Delay button.

I think that's what you might be looking for.

Edit - That may work but I think we had an issue ealrier where it wouldn't let you rearrange the Delay. So, you can always just go to the device in question and then Change Device Settings. Under there, there is a Device Delay option.


----------



## Benz63amg

de8212 said:


> I believe you would just want to log into the account and choose the WATCH WD LIVE Hub Activity.
> 
> Then click Customize this Activity.
> 
> From there, there should be an Add Delay button.
> 
> I think that's what you might be looking for.
> 
> Edit - That may work but I think we had an issue ealrier where it wouldn't let you rearrange the Delay. So, you can always just go to the device in question and then Change Device Settings. Under there, there is a Device Delay option.


that doesnt really help me, i want to make it so that when i click WATCH WD LIVE activity the remote will start the wd live hub and wait 15 seconds (thats how long it takes the WD LIVE hub to boot) before turning on the tv and my avr reciever and setting the correct inputs, is that possible?


----------



## pappaduke

lamonsasa said:


> that doesnt really help me, i want to make it so that when i click WATCH WD LIVE activity the remote will start the wd live hub and wait 15 seconds (thats how long it takes the WD LIVE hub to boot) before turning on the tv and my avr reciever and setting the correct inputs, is that possible?


Would it be easier to just leave the WD always on? I'm not sure how much of a power drain that would be, but that might help you.


----------



## JJMONIE

pappaduke said:


> Would it be easier to just leave the WD always on? I'm not sure how much of a power drain that would be, but that might help you.


I leave my WD always on as far as the remote is concerned. I just power that up first and then click "Watch WDTV" on my One. I need some pauses still as the HDMI goes through my Oppo.

JJ


----------



## TonyB1966

Curious, anyone here aiming to get the new Apple TV? 

I am, or at least was, but given that the remote is touch and Siri-based, the beauty of having the H1 do it all would end, at least when we'd want to view Apple TV. After reading, it is an IR remote control, and while it has a menu, play / pause button, there is seemingly no left / right, up / down navigation buttons... The H1 would not be able to navigate the new Apple TV, right?

I've come to really like having one remote to handle everything, so the thought of having to go backwards, use two remote controls, is a turn-off.

I imagine that I'm not alone...


----------



## dbphd

I have two Harmony Ones, each of which controls a setup. How can I establish a separate account for the second remote so changes made to its settings do not effect settings for the other remote? The Logitech software is on two iMacs that are connected by WiFi.

db


----------



## Sgooter

dbphd said:


> I have two Harmony Ones, each of which controls a setup. How can I establish a separate account for the second remote so changes made to its settings do not effect settings for the other remote? The Logitech software is on two iMacs that are connected by WiFi.
> db


You will likely need to start from scratch with your second remote by creating a new account with a new log-in id and password. Others here may know if Logitech tech support can/will copy your existing account devices and settings to your new account.


----------



## dbphd

Sgooter said:


> You will likely need to start from scratch with your second remote by creating a new account with a new log-in id and password. Others here may know if Logitech tech support can/will copy your existing account devices and settings to your new account.


I've had the two remotes for years, and think I just changed the setup of the one in the media room to accommodate new equipment. The one in the living room hasn't fully controlled the setup since I changed equipment. Now the living room setup is simple, just a DirecTV mini, Oppo 105, and monitor, so I have no problem with entering new settings if I can create a new account, but I'm not sure how to do that and Logitech support seem minimal.

(The Parasound A 21 amp is triggered on/off by audio, so doesn't need to be controlled.)

db


----------



## jcalabria

dbphd said:


> I have no problem with entering new settings if I can create a new account, but I'm not sure how to do that


Not sure if the Mac software is any different, but on the v7.7 PC software, all you need to do is click on "Create New Account" on the initial window that opens when you start the software:










Just use a different Logon ID than your existing account... password can be same or different... also can use the same email address in the account setup info. It will ask you to connect the remote during the setup process... it will determine the model from that.


----------



## rstand

jcalabria said:


> Not sure if the Mac software is any different, but on the v7.7 PC software, all you need to do is click on "Create New Account" on the initial window that opens when you start the software:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just use a different Logon ID than your existing account... password can be same or different... also can use the same email address in the account setup info. It will ask you to connect the remote during the setup process... it will determine the model from that.


Where are you getting this setup software? I thought Logitech did away with the web option and was forcing everyone to use My Harmony.

Edit...Just found V. 7.7 and installed it.


----------



## jcalabria

rstand said:


> Where are you getting this setup software? I thought Logitech did away with the web option and was forcing everyone to use My Harmony.
> 
> Edit...Just found V. 7.7 and installed it.


Sorry, I assumed with a One you were using the legacy software. The newer MyHarmony software (there is an OS X version) also supports the One, and you can add up to six different remotes to the same account (again, based on my experience with PC version). I already have six remotes on this MyHarmony account but, if I didn't, the "+" at the bottom of the remote list would open the prompts to add another remote:










All of the available software (legacy 7.7 and MyHarmony) for all operating systems can be found HERE.


----------



## dbphd

I thank those of you who have provided advice about creating a new account. Much to my surprise, I was able to do so. The new software is much more knowledgable about the DirecTV and and Oppo devices, and that enabled me to complete a setup quickly. The new setup works perfectly. 

Again thanks for the help,
db


----------



## balboa dave

jcalabria said:


> Sorry, I assumed with a One you were using the legacy software. The newer MyHarmony software (there is an OS X version) also supports the One, and you can add up to six different remotes to the same account (again, based on my experience with PC version). I already have six remotes on this MyHarmony account but, if I didn't, the "+" at the bottom of the remote list would open the prompts to add another remote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the available software (legacy 7.7 and MyHarmony) for all operating systems can be found HERE.


Your screen raises a question. I may have a fundamental misunderstanding on how multiple remotes work. Is the device limit per remote, or per account? I know the One has a limit of 15 devices, so can you add more with more remotes?


----------



## jcalabria

balboa dave said:


> Your screen raises a question. I may have a fundamental misunderstanding on how multiple remotes work. Is the device limit per remote, or per account? I know the One has a limit of 15 devices, so can you add more with more remotes?


Device limits are per each remote.


----------



## MitchPope

TonyB1966 said:


> Curious, anyone here aiming to get the new Apple TV?
> 
> I am, or at least was, but given that the remote is touch and Siri-based, the beauty of having the H1 do it all would end, at least when we'd want to view Apple TV. After reading, it is an IR remote control, and while it has a menu, play / pause button, there is seemingly no left / right, up / down navigation buttons... The H1 would not be able to navigate the new Apple TV, right?
> 
> I've come to really like having one remote to handle everything, so the thought of having to go backwards, use two remote controls, is a turn-off.
> 
> I imagine that I'm not alone...



The way I had read it, the new ATV is Bluetooth, the IR is only there so you can control the volume on your TV with the ATV remote. I don't think it will accept IR commands.

Also, the lack of optical out may be a problem for people who use an outboard DAC or older receiver/pre-pro.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB1966

MitchPope said:


> The way I had read it, the new ATV is Bluetooth, the IR is only there so you can control the volume on your TV with the ATV remote. I don't think it will accept IR commands.
> 
> Also, the lack of optical out may be a problem for people who use an outboard DAC or older receiver/pre-pro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mitch, thank you. I had also asked in the ATV thread here. Some reason for optimism with this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...-apple-tv-owners-thread-120.html#post37207570


----------



## captnem0

*Roku 3 Device Type*

What type of device should I choose for a Roku 3 to be installed as in the H1.
Don't remember seeing a streaming device option.
Thanks


----------



## Sgooter

captnem0 said:


> What type of device should I choose for a Roku 3 to be installed as in the H1.
> Don't remember seeing a streaming device option.
> Thanks


Some relevant info in post #11107 on page 371 of this thread.


----------



## NYC Guy

TonyB1966 said:


> Mitch, thank you. I had also asked in the ATV thread here. Some reason for optimism with this post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...-apple-tv-owners-thread-120.html#post37207570


My son just surprised me with the new ATV4 as a gift and it is arriving today. Therefore I also am curious if it what will work with the H1 and whether Logitech is updating their list of devices to include the ATV4? Currently I have a Roku 2 connected to my AV receiver by HDMI and was simply going to remove the HDMI cable from the Roku and attach it to the ATV4.


----------



## TonyB1966

NYC Guy said:


> My son just surprised me with the new ATV4 as a gift and it is arriving today. Therefore I also am curious if it what will work with the H1 and whether Logitech is updating their list of devices to include the ATV4? Currently I have a Roku 2 connected to my AV receiver by HDMI and was simply going to remove the HDMI cable from the Roku and attach it to the ATV4.


NYC Guy, thanks much for this response. I am anxious to hear how it works with the H1...

That said, I placed an order several days back, and expect the ATV4 early next week. Being optimistic, I've already updated my H1 (Apple TV Activity), and have HDMI and ethernet cables connected and waiting for the unit...

I added it under Media PC Center, or something like that. I don't recall any distinction between ATV1, 2, 3...

Thanks again.


----------



## NYC Guy

TonyB1966 said:


> NYC Guy, thanks much for this response. I am anxious to hear how it works with the H1...
> 
> That said, I placed an order several days back, and expect the ATV4 early next week. Being optimistic, I've already updated my H1 (Apple TV Activity), and have HDMI and ethernet cables connected and waiting for the unit...
> 
> I added it under Media PC Center, or something like that. I don't recall any distinction between ATV1, 2, 3...
> 
> Thanks again.


I will definitely give an update once it is received and connected. By the way, as I am switching from an antique Roku 2 to the new ATV4 I am curious as to how well did the H1 interact with the ATV3?


----------



## TonyB1966

This is my first ATV, so I can't comment, but from reading other discussions, the H1 controlled previous ATVs just fine.

Obviously with the ATV4 having Siri and touch, that will be the lure, not the H1. As expressed earlier, I still want basic navigation with a universal remote, so I truly hope the H1 can still perform the routine tasks. You'll know soon enough...


----------



## NYC Guy

TonyB1966 said:


> This is my first ATV, so I can't comment, but from reading other discussions, the H1 controlled previous ATVs just fine.
> 
> Obviously with the ATV4 having Siri and touch, that will be the lure, not the H1. As expressed earlier, I still want basic navigation with a universal remote, so I truly hope the H1 can still perform the routine tasks. You'll know soon enough...


I'm with you and I hope the H1 will have the basic navigation tasks for the ATV4!!!


----------



## NYC Guy

I cross posted this on the ATV thread so please forgive me.

So my ATV4 arrived yesterday and I was up until 3 AM trying to pair it with my Harmony One remote. I have the HDMI cable from the ATV4 connected to the HDMI 2 input my Pioneer AV receiver and then connected from my receiver to my Pioneer Elite 111 on input 5. So far all the activity on the H1 does is turn on the TV and the AV receiver and then select the correct inputs. Doing a manual pairing with Logitech's software for the other commands has not worked. Do any of you have any tips on doing the manual pairing as so far I have followed the instructions on the Harmony site and have been unsuccessful. I want to be able to use the basic IR commands on the H1 for the basic navigation on the ATV4. I read the FAQ's on the Harmony site and they didn't help with the pairing and I have clueless as to what I am doing wrong.


----------



## NYC Guy

OK, so far I have trained the H1 to learn all of the basic IR commands with the exception of the volume up and down controls. On the H1 I selected the *device* instead of the activity and *clicked on pair.* Then on the ATV4 remote I selected *settings-general-remotes-learn remote *and you find all of the basic commands showing on your TV screen. You then select start and on the next screen you will see 6 basic commands, they are the *up, down, left, right, select and menu* buttons. You hold down the corresponding button on the H1 until the blue progress bar moves across your TV's screen and tells you that you are synced for that particular command. After these first 6 commands are done a new screen shows you the buttons for fast forward, rewind, next chapter, etc. If you see a message "Button already learned" that is because the command already exists with the same IR code from when you did the initial setup with the Logitech software for the ATV.

Any suggestions on how to sync the volume up and down controls would be appreciated.


----------



## foxnews

NYC Guy said:


> OK, so far I have trained the H1 to learn all of the basic IR commands with the exception of the volume up and down controls. On the H1 I selected the *device* instead of the activity and *clicked on pair.* Then on the ATV4 remote I selected *settings-general-remotes-learn remote *and you find all of the basic commands showing on your TV screen. You then select start and on the next screen you will see 6 basic commands, they are the *up, down, left, right, select and menu* buttons. You hold down the corresponding button on the H1 until the blue progress bar moves across your TV's screen and tells you that you are synced for that particular command. After these first 6 commands are done a new screen shows you the buttons for fast forward, rewind, next chapter, etc. If you see a message "Button already learned" that is because the command already exists with the same IR code from when you did the initial setup with the Logitech software for the ATV.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to sync the volume up and down controls would be appreciated.


My universal remote with old ATV 3 code works with ATV 4 without any manual set up or learning, including volume. Apple remote send IR volume command to TV (even though my TV has HDMI CEC)

Did you get the Home button to work.


----------



## NYC Guy

foxnews said:


> My universal remote with old ATV 3 code works with ATV 4 without any manual set up or learning, including volume. Apple remote send IR volume command to TV (even though my TV has HDMI CEC)
> 
> Did you get the Home button to work.


Not yet but if you keep on clicking on the MENU button on the H1 that will take you to the HOME screen.


----------



## Benz63amg

*Apple TV 4 Siri command harmony One question?*

Hey guys so I got the new Apple TV 4, and it has Siri now which is activated by pressing the button the Apple to remote, has the harmony software been updated for the Apple TV 4 to include the ability to set up and assign the Siri button to the harmony one's buttons?
Should I remove the Apple TV from the device list and re add it with the new "Apple TV 4" name ? Did Logitech add the new Apple TV 4 to the barmony's database?


----------



## mdavej

lamonsasa said:


> Hey guys so I got the new Apple TV 4, and it has Siri now which is activated by pressing the button the Apple to remote, has the harmony software been updated for the Apple TV 4 to include the ability to set up and assign the Siri button to the harmony one's buttons?
> Should I remove the Apple TV from the device list and re add it with the new "Apple TV 4" name ? Did Logitech add the new Apple TV 4 to the barmony's database?


Completely impossible. All the Siri stuff, including the mic and processing is done in the Apple remote itself. If you want to use Siri, you have to use the Apple remote. This will never change.

For everything else (except the touchpad), use the Apple TV 3 commands.


----------



## Benz63amg

mdavej said:


> Completely impossible. All the Siri stuff, including the mic and processing is done in the Apple remote itself. If you want to use Siri, you have to use the Apple remote. This will never change.
> 
> For everything else (except the touchpad), use the Apple TV 3 commands.


Why is it impossible though? When I press and hold the Siri button on the Apple TV 4's remote it obviously sends a "specific" command to the Apple TV to activate Siri which can be taught to the Harmony one using the "learn command" tool no? I understand that the Apple TV 4's remote will need to be somewhat physically close to me in order to understand whatever I say for it to search properly like if i said "watch game of thrones" for example.

One problem I noticed is that using the Apple TV 3's command does NOT turn off the Apple TV 4/put it to sleep like it did with my Apple TV 3, when I want to start a different activity my harmony one would put my Apple TV 3 Into sleep , with the new Apple TV when I want to end the watch Apple TV activity and start a new activity the light on the Apple TV 4 blinks once confirming it received the command sent by the Harmony one but it doesn't go to sleep or turn off, has the go to sleep or turn off command changed with the Apple TV 4?


----------



## mdavej

The Apple remote isn't IR, hence is impossible for a Harmony One to learn anyway. Without activating Siri on the Apple remote, how is it even going to know to start listening? Yes, the Siri button also sends some kind of signal to the ATV box so you see your command list, but that's not IR either.

You know how some remotes light up when you press a button? Those buttons are hardwired into the lighting circuit of that remote. Same goes for the Siri button. There is no way to duplicate that on a universal.


----------



## Benz63amg

mdavej said:


> The Apple remote isn't IR, hence is impossible for a Harmony One to learn anyway. Without activating Siri on the Apple remote, how is it even going to know to start listening? Yes, the Siri button also sends some kind of signal to the ATV box so you see your command list, but that's not IR either.
> 
> You know how some remotes light up when you press a button? Those buttons are hardwired into the lighting circuit of that remote. Same goes for the Siri button. There is no way to duplicate that on a universal.


Thank you for the explanation I guess I'll use the new Siri remote to use Siri then, all other commands work fine with the harmony one using the same commands form the Apple tv3 command set expect for putting the Apple TV 4 to sleep,

It does NOT put the new Apple TV 4 to sleep when I end the Activity like it did with my Apple TV 3, when I want to start a different activity my harmony one would put my Apple TV 3 Into sleep , with the new Apple TV when I want to end the "watch Apple TV" activity and switch to a different activity the light on the Apple TV 4 blinks once confirming it received the command sent by the Harmony one but it doesn't go to sleep, has the go to sleep command changed with the Apple TV 4?


----------



## mdavej

Maybe the sleep command is different on the 4. There are a couple of ways to find the new command, if it exists, but all require you purchase some new hardware to find and test every possible command. Or you can just wait for someone else to do it. If you're interested in the trial and error approach, I'll post the details and hardware/software requirements. The simplest involves buying a $25 JP1 remote.

I don't have an Apple TV of any sort, but I've read that holding the Play/Pause button performs that function. Does it not work on the One? If it does, then you can add it to your activities if you get Logitech support to add a special longer duration version of that command to your account.


----------



## Benz63amg

Did harmony update its device database with the new Apple TV 4? Or is it the same command list as the Apple TV 3? In other words, should I re set up with the harmony software by entering the name "Apple TV 4" when adding a device to my devices or doing that is unnecessary and the commands are the exact same as Apple TV 3?


----------



## Benz63amg

Hey guys, i need help, i got my apple tv 4 2 days ago, excellent device but i want to keep my Apple TV 3 Connected to my home theatre system along with my new Apple TV 4, my problem is that i want to make it so that the original aluminum remote will be the ONLY remote that will control the old Apple TV 3, i noticed that the new SIRI remote that comes with the apple tv 4 only controls the apple tv 4 which is fantastic, however im using a harmony one universal remote and when i click any button on the harmony remote both the apple tv 4 and apple tv 3 respond, how can i make it so that the APPLE TV 3 will NOT respond to the logitech harmony and only respond to the simple Aluminum remote that comes originally with the apple tv 3? i want to use the apple tv 3 only every now and then and use the apple tv 4 daily and ill be using the harmony remote to control so i dont want both the apple tv 3 and apple tv 4 turn on and respond to remote control commands whenever i use the harmony remote.


----------



## NYC Guy

I have just received an official reply from Logitech regarding the H1 and the new ATV 4. Hopefully this will answer everyone's questions and simplify the setup process.

*We’re glad to inform you that Harmony is compatible with Apple TV (4th Generation). Harmony controls it via IR and we've identified identified two limitations with controlling the 4th Generation Apple TV.*
*
1. Bluetooth support for this Apple TV is broken and support for Harmony App's on screen keyboard will not work
2. The "Sleep" command which works through IR is not working making the Harmony unable to put the device to sleep*

*Apple TV may sometimes come linked with a specific Apple remote and will ignore commands sent from any other Apple or Harmony remote control. To allow Harmony to interact with your Apple TV, you must send an "unlink" (or "unpair") command. You may send this using your Harmony remote. If you're unable to control the newer version of Apple TV, find below the troubleshooting steps*

*Using a Harmony remote*



*Navigate to the Devices menu on your Harmony remote LCD screen.*
*Select Apple TV, and while pointing your remote at your Apple TV box, select Un Pair.*
*Your Apple TV should now respond to all commands sent from Harmony.*

*Using the Harmony mobile app*



*Launch the Harmony mobile app, select the device menu and select Apple TV.*
*Ensuring your Harmony hub and Apple TV are within visible range of each other and then select Un Pair.*
*Your Apple TV should now respond to all commands sent from Harmony.*


----------



## Benz63amg

NYC Guy said:


> I have just received an official reply from Logitech regarding the H1 and the new ATV 4. Hopefully this will answer everyone's questions and simplify the setup process.
> 
> *We’re glad to inform you that Harmony is compatible with Apple TV (4th Generation). Harmony controls it via IR and we've identified identified two limitations with controlling the 4th Generation Apple TV.*
> *
> 1. Bluetooth support for this Apple TV is broken and support for Harmony App's on screen keyboard will not work
> 2. The "Sleep" command which works through IR is not working making the Harmony unable to put the device to sleep*
> 
> *Apple TV may sometimes come linked with a specific Apple remote and will ignore commands sent from any other Apple or Harmony remote control. To allow Harmony to interact with your Apple TV, you must send an "unlink" (or "unpair") command. You may send this using your Harmony remote. If you're unable to control the newer version of Apple TV, find below the troubleshooting steps*
> 
> *Using a Harmony remote*
> 
> 
> 
> *Navigate to the Devices menu on your Harmony remote LCD screen.*
> *Select Apple TV, and while pointing your remote at your Apple TV box, select Un Pair.*
> *Your Apple TV should now respond to all commands sent from Harmony.*
> 
> *Using the Harmony mobile app*
> 
> 
> 
> *Launch the Harmony mobile app, select the device menu and select Apple TV.*
> *Ensuring your Harmony hub and Apple TV are within visible range of each other and then select Un Pair.*
> *Your Apple TV should now respond to all commands sent from Harmony.*


So no matter what we do the harmony one can NOT put the new Apple TV to sleep right? They Logitech update the commands though? In the harmony software? Should I re set up my Apple TV as a new device in the harmony software?


----------



## NYC Guy

lamonsasa said:


> So no matter what we do the harmony one can NOT put the new Apple TV to sleep right?


The new ATV 4 automatically goes to sleep after a period of time so it is a non issue to me. 



lamonsasa said:


> They Logitech update the commands though? In the harmony software? Should I re set up my Apple TV as a new device in the harmony software?


I asked Logitech whether I should now look for a ATV 4 setup as opposed to what I did last Friday where I merely typed in Apple TV while installing the device. When I receive an answer from them I will post it here.


----------



## mdavej

Do what you wish. The old and new codes are exactly the same. You can always add a totally new ATV 4 device and experiment with it to see for yourself. If they ever find a working standby code, you'll have to re-add the 4 again anyway. You've confirmed holding play/pause doesn't work?

If it were me, I'd go code hunting with a JP1 remote. Only takes 15 minutes to try all 256 possible codes (1 byte each, 00-FFh). Then you'd be the hero and get all the glory for finding the new ATV 4 standby code. Everybody wins.


----------



## Texadillo

To put the ATV4 in sleep mode, hold down the home key and then select "Sleep"


Page 12 of the User Guide


----------



## tylerh

*Roku stick question*

I know the Harmony won't control the stick but why do I have to go to devices-av/ receiver to make the volume work on the AVR?Other devices(sat box,dvd.PS4 ) don't have that problem.


----------



## jcalabria

tylerh said:


> I know the Harmony won't control the stick but why do I have to go to devices-av/ receiver to make the volume work on the AVR?Other devices(sat box,dvd.PS4 ) don't have that problem.




Is the AVR in the activity?
Did you tell the activity setup routine that the AVR controls volume for that activity?
Have you checked the button customizations to verify that the AVR's volume +/- commands are correctly assigned to the volume +/- buttons?

As long as the AVR is in the activity, all you really need to do is check the button assignments. If you told it that the AVR controls volume, it SHOULD have configured it correctly automatically, but it's trivial to check and change the button assignments manually if it's not working correctly.


----------



## mdavej

tylerh said:


> I know the Harmony won't control the stick but why do I have to go to devices-av/ receiver to make the volume work on the AVR?Other devices(sat box,dvd.PS4 ) don't have that problem.


Volume punch through on Harmony only works in the context of an activity. There is no global VPT setting. You need to make a custom activity called Watch Roku and select the AVR as the volume control device. That's the simplest solution.


----------



## tylerh

mdavej said:


> Volume punch through on Harmony only works in the context of an activity. There is no global VPT setting. You need to make a custom activity called Watch Roku and select the AVR as the volume control device. That's the simplest solution.


I think I ve got it!-Have one more similar problem.I also have an HTPC hooked up to the avr.I see I could call it something like "watch movie" but I still don't understand how to add volume to a custom activity.Thanks


----------



## tylerh

tylerh said:


> I think I ve got it!-Have one more similar problem.I also have an HTPC hooked up to the avr.I see I could call it something like "watch movie" but I still don't understand how to add volume to a custom activity.Thanks


Never mind-just had to change the name of the activity!


----------



## girdnerg

Sadly, my H1 from 2008 is starting to have button issues, mainly the ok button has to be pushed hard for it to send out the signal. No kid use, so the remote is clean.

I found the instructions on how to get it apart. 

Anyone have any experience cleaning the button controller's and fixing it?
If not, any recommendations on a replacement or getting this one refurbed?

I'm looking into the new models now just in case, but I LOVE the H1.

TIA,
Rob


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Contact Quinn_at_HRR in the logitech forum. I think he still does repairs like this. There isn't much you can do yourself without partially destroying the board. Even then, such repairs only buy you a little more time.

Have you considered the 700? It's functionally and ergonomically pretty close, as long as you can live with less than 9 devices.


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> ^^^
> Contact Quinn_at_HRR in the logitech forum. I think he still does repairs like this. There isn't much you can do yourself without partially destroying the board. Even then, such repairs only buy you a little more time.
> 
> Have you considered the 700? It's functionally and ergonomically pretty close, as long as you can live with less than 9 devices.


Is that a newer model they still sell?


----------



## mdavej

Only recently discontinued. You can still find them. Current 650 isn't discontinued, but lacks the 700's rechargeable battery. All other current models are nothing like the One. I thought you wanted something like the One. If you don't care, may as well trade in your One for an Elite. 

My favorite remote was discontinued about 7 years ago, yet I still buy that model and have enough spares to last the rest of my life. Logitech and I have very different ideas about what makes a good remote.


----------



## RadYOacTve

rightintel said:


> Is that a newer model they still sell?


The 700 is on Best Buy's black Friday ad for $50. I just replace a 650 with the 700 in my home office and I think the buttons click better than the 650 which felt mushy. 

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/best-buy/adscans/1941

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

Thanks. If I were in the market, I'd jump all over that deal.

BTW, the 700 has been discontinued and un-discontinued a couple of times in the past few years. I wouldn't let that bother me. It's a good remote, and the closest Harmony model to a One you'll find these days, discontinued or not.


----------



## girdnerg

No, I'm really interested in a replacement H1. 

I like it so much, i'm thinking of buying a new one on amazon, even though the price is the same as the elite. choices eh.

I'll look into the other user doing a refurb also.

thanks


----------



## Geezer

I noticed this on my screen. First I thought it could be wiped off so I pulled the battery. I discovered it's below the screen surface. Can this be fixed? What caused it?








Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## cuzed2

girdnerg said:


> No, I'm really interested in a replacement H1.
> 
> thanks


girdnerg,

I am sending you a PM regarding a Harmony One that I have recently phased out (went with a Smart/Hub/Ipad setup).


----------



## mdavej

Geezer said:


> I noticed this on my screen. First I thought it could be wiped off so I pulled the battery. I discovered it's below the screen surface. Can this be fixed? What caused it?
> View attachment 1073618
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8


If it's dust, you can open the remote and clean it. If it's dead/damaged pixels, you can replace the screen if you're handy with a soldering iron and can harvest a working screen from a dead One for a reasonable price.

https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Harmony-One-LCD-Replacement-Some-Facts/td-p/1067827

It's hard to believe that Logitech doesn't recognize the amazing level of loyalty users of the One have. If they did, they'd release another model like it. They wouldn't have to change the 650 very much to get there. Just add a bigger, nicer touch screen, add a rechargeable battery (like the 700) and remove the row of colored buttons.

I am curious though. How are these two remotes so different that the one on the left is not even worthy of consideration, despite being a tiny fraction of the cost (900 is shown instead of One, but you get the idea)?


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> If it's dust, you can open the remote and clean it. If it's dead/damaged pixels, you can replace the screen if you're handy with a soldering iron and can harvest a working screen from a dead One for a reasonable price.
> 
> https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Harmony-One-LCD-Replacement-Some-Facts/td-p/1067827
> 
> It's hard to believe that Logitech doesn't recognize the amazing level of loyalty users of the One have. If they did, they'd release another model like it. They wouldn't have to change the 650 very much to get there. Just add a bigger, nicer touch screen, add a rechargeable battery (like the 700) and remove the row of colored buttons.
> 
> I am curious though. How are these two remotes so different that the one on the left is not even worthy of consideration, despite being a tiny fraction of the cost (900 is shown instead of One, but you get the idea)?


I've never understood why Logitech doesn't continue these things.


----------



## sschen

mdavej said:


> If it's dust, you can open the remote and clean it. If it's dead/damaged pixels, you can replace the screen if you're handy with a soldering iron and can harvest a working screen from a dead One for a reasonable price.
> 
> https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Harmony-One-LCD-Replacement-Some-Facts/td-p/1067827
> 
> It's hard to believe that Logitech doesn't recognize the amazing level of loyalty users of the One have. If they did, they'd release another model like it. They wouldn't have to change the 650 very much to get there. Just add a bigger, nicer touch screen, add a rechargeable battery (like the 700) and remove the row of colored buttons.
> 
> I am curious though. How are these two remotes so different that the one on the left is not even worthy of consideration, despite being a tiny fraction of the cost (900 is shown instead of One, but you get the idea)?


What remote and model is the one on the left?


----------



## mdavej

sschen said:


> What remote and model is the one on the left?


Xsight Touch (aka Nevo C3). It's non-RF cousin the Xsight Color (aka Nevo C2) is $16 on ebay. Both are very similar to the One in terms of functionality, ergonomics and programming. See the Xsight link in my signature for details. Like the One, these models were discontinued years ago. But much new old stock is still available on ebay for very low prices.

Some users have said they prefer this model to their One: 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...c-research-xsight-remote-22.html#post31154769
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...c-research-xsight-remote-21.html#post29168242


----------



## Brahmzy

FWIW, I was a die-hard One user (owned 3 of them (bought one as a backup etc.) - I recently switched to the Elite. Not going back. Much better remote in almost every way. I skipped the nonsense before the Elite and held out with my One. The Elite fixed my gripes with the other remotes and is a MUCH better remote than the One. Got the $100 off Best Buy deal, so not too bad.


----------



## mdavej

Brahmzy said:


> FWIW, I was a die-hard One user (owned 3 of them (bought one as a backup etc.) - I recently switched to the Elite. Not going back. Much better remote in almost every way. I skipped the nonsense before the Elite and held out with my One. The Elite fixed my gripes with the other remotes and is a MUCH better remote than the One. Got the $100 off Best Buy deal, so not too bad.


I agree completely. Problem is most One fans want a remote EXACTLY like the One and find it hard to consider anything different, even though it might be far better in every respect. Having a touchscreen num pad is a small concession to make considering all the other advantages (RF, wifi, bluetooth, smartphone integration, wireless programming, home automation, long sequences, graphical programming, timers, gestures, short/long presses).


----------



## NickTheGreat

mdavej said:


> I agree completely. Problem is most One fans want a remote EXACTLY like the One and find it hard to consider anything different, even though it might be far better in every respect. Having a touchscreen num pad is a small concession to make considering all the other advantages (RF, wifi, bluetooth, smartphone integration, wireless programming, home automation, long sequences, graphical programming, timers, gestures, short/long presses).


I have a One and a Ultimate, and really think the Elite would be a great replacement for my One. I really would like RF. I bet most One'ers would if they'd give it a chance.


----------



## rc05

Brahmzy said:


> FWIW, I was a die-hard One user (owned 3 of them (bought one as a backup etc.) - I recently switched to the Elite. Not going back. Much better remote in almost every way. I skipped the nonsense before the Elite and held out with my One. The Elite fixed my gripes with the other remotes and is a MUCH better remote than the One. Got the $100 off Best Buy deal, so not too bad.


What was the $100 off deal?


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> I agree completely. Problem is most One fans want a remote EXACTLY like the One and find it hard to consider anything different, even though it might be far better in every respect. Having a touchscreen num pad is a small concession to make considering all the other advantages (RF, wifi, bluetooth, smartphone integration, wireless programming, home automation, long sequences, graphical programming, timers, gestures, short/long presses).


The Elite looks(& is very well received/reviewed) fantastic, but $330? Sheesh, that's like whole new gaming console lol. I just tell myself to consider how much utility I'd get out of it.


----------



## Brahmzy

rc05 said:


> What was the $100 off deal?


Through the end of this month, bring in a previous Harmony remote to Best Buy and get $100 off towards the Elite. That sealed the deal for me.


----------



## rc05

Brahmzy said:


> Through the end of this month, bring in a previous Harmony remote to Best Buy and get $100 off towards the Elite. That sealed the deal for me.


Gotcha thanks, looks like the promo has actually already expired


----------



## mdavej

rightintel said:


> The Elite looks(& is very well received/reviewed) fantastic, but $330? Sheesh, that's like whole new gaming console lol. I just tell myself to consider how much utility I'd get out of it.


That's why I posted the $16 alternative. I could never spend $50 on a remote in good conscience, much less $330. But I figured since the Harmony One was originally $250, nobody in this thread would blink at the Elite, especially considering all the new bells and whistles. After all, the One is currently $350 on Amazon.

But you could have gotten an Elite for $250 (the original price of the One) with trade-in a few days ago. Unfortunately, as the previous poster said, that deal is dead.


----------



## Deezul

mdavej said:


> I could never spend $50 on a remote in good conscience, much less $330.


So many buttons on my One are going bad that I figured I'd try out the 700 that was on sale at Best Buy on Tuesday for $50. When I first really noticed dead buttons, it was three. Then they would all start to stop responding. I think it's up to 6 or 7 now. I'm tempted to just see how much it would cost to have ALL the buttons redone, since I'd hate to send it in for the those 7, then get it back and a few weeks later 2-3 fail.


----------



## JimInPT

*Roku 3 not responding to Harmony One IR signals*

Has anybody else recently had problems controlling their Roku 3 with a Harmony One remote, via its IR receiver? 

My setup worked perfectly for about a year, until Nov. 21st, when the Roku 3 stopped responding to the Harmony. It worked fine with its own (RF) remote.

I thought it was the H1, so I programmed my Harmony 900 for the Roku 3 and tried it; that also failed to respond. The Harmony One and the 900 are both working fine with all other devices that use IR signals.

So, I figured the IR receiver on the Roku 3 was dead, and ordered another one. Hooked it up, and it worked with the Harmony One for a couple of minutes and then the new one refused to respond as well!

Now I'm thinking the new one updated its firmware and there is a problem with that, causing the IR receiver to ignore signals. I've contacted Roku via live chat (which was utterly useless) and by email, twice (they have not responded to either email in a week), getting nowhere.

Ideas, anybody? Thanks much.


----------



## mdavej

JimInPT said:


> Has anybody else recently had problems controlling their Roku 3 with a Harmony One remote, via its IR receiver?
> 
> My setup worked perfectly for about a year, until Nov. 21st, when the Roku 3 stopped responding to the Harmony. It worked fine with its own (RF) remote.
> 
> I thought it was the H1, so I programmed my Harmony 900 for the Roku 3 and tried it; that also failed to respond. The Harmony One and the 900 are both working fine with all other devices that use IR signals.
> 
> So, I figured the IR receiver on the Roku 3 was dead, and ordered another one. Hooked it up, and it worked with the Harmony One for a couple of minutes and then the new one refused to respond as well!
> 
> Now I'm thinking the new one updated its firmware and there is a problem with that, causing the IR receiver to ignore signals. I've contacted Roku via live chat (which was utterly useless) and by email, twice (they have not responded to either email in a week), getting nowhere.
> 
> Ideas, anybody? Thanks much.


Did you get a new TV or any other possible source of IR noise or bright light? First try moving the Roku to another location further away from your TV. If that fails, try putting masking tape on the front of the Roku to filter out any IR noise.

I'll test my Roku 3 today and see if I'm having any problems.


----------



## JimInPT

mdavej said:


> Did you get a new TV or any other possible source of IR noise or bright light? First try moving the Roku to another location further away from your TV. If that fails, try putting masking tape on the front of the Roku to filter out any IR noise.
> 
> I'll test my Roku 3 today and see if I'm having any problems.


Thanks for the quick reply and offer to check yours. No, my hardware and viewing environment (which is quite dark with blackout curtains) has been unchanged for months; I hadn't even tweaked any of the Harmony programming since early summer. It was working fine Friday night the 20th and not working at all Saturday the 21st. I did try moving the Roku a bit, which didn't help, but it hasn't moved in months either.

The fact that neither my Harmony One nor my Harmony 900 can get either the old or replacement Roku 3 to respond is what's leading me to think that something changed in the Roku firmware - according to my Settings screen, the firmware was updated Friday night after I went to bed, so that could be it.

However, something else I forgot to mention; my father also has a Roku 3 and a Harmony One (both of which I bought and programmed for him) and they are both still working fine together. According to his Roku Settings screen, his firmware version is the same as mine (Version 7.0, build 9021). The only difference is that he lives 1,000 miles away; otherwise our Rokus and Harmonys are in sync.

Also forgot to mention that I tried the new Roku's power supply on both Rokus with no luck, so it's not a failing power adapter problem.

Pretty strange......


----------



## Sgooter

JimInPT said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and offer to check yours. No, my hardware and viewing environment (which is quite dark with blackout curtains) has been unchanged for months; I hadn't even tweaked any of the Harmony programming since early summer. It was working fine Friday night the 20th and not working at all Saturday the 21st. I did try moving the Roku a bit, which didn't help, but it hasn't moved in months either.
> The fact that neither my Harmony One nor my Harmony 900 can get either the old or replacement Roku 3 to respond is what's leading me to think that something changed in the Roku firmware - according to my Settings screen, the firmware was updated Friday night after I went to bed, so that could be it...


Maybe try this: plug-in your H1 to your computer and re-install all of your current programming data.


----------



## JimInPT

Sgooter said:


> Maybe try this: plug-in your H1 to your computer and re-install all of your current programming data.


Good idea, but I've already tried that, just forgot to mention it. I've also tried updating the Roku 3 device programming, in case it had changed. Added the Roku 3 to my Harmony 900 as well (just as a Device; I didn't create a new Activity), in case there was something wrong with the One - the Rokus don't respond to it either.

Both the Harmony One and Harmony 900 are still working perfectly with all the other IR devices they've been programmed to control, so I don't think it's a hardware issue - I keep thinking it's a firmware problem in the Rokus, but then I hear they still work fine with other people's setup.

I'm sort of out of ideas for things to try, but very willing to get more suggestions - thanks for yours.


----------



## balboa dave

I don't know if it's the same problem, but once in a while, my Roku stops responding to the Harmony while in screensaver mode. I have to click once with the Roku remote, and then the Harmony works just fine .


----------



## npasich

JimInPT said:


> Has anybody else recently had problems controlling their Roku 3 with a Harmony One remote, via its IR receiver?
> 
> My setup worked perfectly for about a year, until Nov. 21st, when the Roku 3 stopped responding to the Harmony. It worked fine with its own (RF) remote.
> 
> I thought it was the H1, so I programmed my Harmony 900 for the Roku 3 and tried it; that also failed to respond. The Harmony One and the 900 are both working fine with all other devices that use IR signals.
> 
> So, I figured the IR receiver on the Roku 3 was dead, and ordered another one. Hooked it up, and it worked with the Harmony One for a couple of minutes and then the new one refused to respond as well!
> 
> Now I'm thinking the new one updated its firmware and there is a problem with that, causing the IR receiver to ignore signals. I've contacted Roku via live chat (which was utterly useless) and by email, twice (they have not responded to either email in a week), getting nowhere.
> 
> Ideas, anybody? Thanks much.



The same thing for me.....
have a Logitech Harmony-One touch screen.
None of the buttons work anymore.


This problem seems to be specific to the *Roku 3 4230X* model

I also have a Roku 3 4200X that is functioning properly with my Harmony-One remote

For those that are posting, make sure that you report what model of Roku you are having problems with.

I've posted on the Roku Forums site....

None of the Moderators have responded....

*Very disappointed ...

This is definitely due to the Roku's update to version 7.0 build 9021*


----------



## JimInPT

EDIT: Everything I wrote below still applies, but I discovered something new: when I took my 16Gb Kingston uSD card out of the new Roku 3 and returned it to the (now-working) old Roku 3, the old R3 stopped responding to the Harmony once again. Took the card out, restarted Roku 3 and it works fine with the H1 again. So there's a correlation: having the SD card in the slot causes the R3 to cease responding to IR commands. I can't tell if this is due to a firmware bug or a defective SD card, but I'll get around to seeing if the new R3 does the same thing.



npasich said:


> The same thing for me.....
> have a Logitech Harmony-One touch screen.
> None of the buttons work anymore.
> 
> This problem seems to be specific to the *Roku 3 4230X* model
> I also have a Roku 3 4200X that is functioning properly with my Harmony-One remote
> For those that are posting, make sure that you report what model of Roku you are having problems with.
> 
> I've posted on the Roku Forums site....
> 
> None of the Moderators have responded....
> 
> *Very disappointed ...
> This is definitely due to the Roku's update to version 7.0 build 9021*


I think you're correct on all counts, and I did neglect to post model numbers.

My original Roku 3 is a 4200X
The replacement Roku 3 is a 4230X

Here's Weird Thing #1 : BOTH of these Roku 3s refused to respond to my Harmony One; that's what started my Q&A quest here.

And here's Weird Thing #2 : My older Model 4200X started responding to my Harmony One again tonight! *Seems to be working fine*, like old times.

There have been no firmware updates; I just plugged the old one back in to verify the model number for this post - *and it started working with the H1 again!*

The only thing I did was remove it from service on Nov 25th when the replacement unit arrived, and put it back into its box. That's it.
So, I don't know what the h3ll happened, but sitting dead for a week seems to have made it behave again.

The newer Model 4230X is still NOT responding to the Harmony One; I agree with you that I think something got buggered in the firmware, and they have not responded AT ALL to two support emails in the last week.

If I notice a firmware update, I'll test the newer model to see if it's working, but for now it's the one going back in the box.

Thanks very much for your feedback.


----------



## JimInPT

npasich: do either your old or new model Roku 3s have an SD card inserted? If so, try popping it out.

See my edited update just above - my old-model R3 (that started working again with the Harmony One) quit working after I reinstalled its SD card, which had been moved over to the new-model R3. When I took the card out again, it started working again.

So it may be a firmware glitch or a problem with my SD card; haven't tried this experiment with the new-model R3 yet, but I will sometime soon.



npasich said:


> The same thing for me.....
> have a Logitech Harmony-One touch screen.
> None of the buttons work anymore.
> 
> 
> This problem seems to be specific to the *Roku 3 4230X* model
> 
> I also have a Roku 3 4200X that is functioning properly with my Harmony-One remote
> *
> 
> This is definitely due to the Roku's update to version 7.0 build 9021*


----------



## npasich

JimInPT said:


> npasich: do either your old or new model Roku 3s have an SD card inserted? If so, try popping it out.
> 
> See my edited update just above - my old-model R3 (that started working again with the Harmony One) quit working after I reinstalled its SD card, which had been moved over to the new-model R3. When I took the card out again, it started working again.
> 
> So it may be a firmware glitch or a problem with my SD card; haven't tried this experiment with the new-model R3 yet, but I will sometime soon.


Both of my Roku's (4200X & 4230X) have a *Kingston Digital 16 GB Class 4 microSDHC Flash Card*.The 4200X works and the 4230X doesn't.


----------



## JimInPT

npasich said:


> Both of my Roku's (4200X & 4230X) have a *Kingston Digital 16 GB Class 4 microSDHC Flash Card*.The 4200X works and the 4230X doesn't.


You might want to try popping the memory cards out of the new one (or both) to see if it makes a difference. It did for me, as I mentioned. For now, I'm running the older model without the memory card, which isn't a limitation for me since I don't have very many (less than 20) Roku channels set up.


----------



## npasich

JimInPT said:


> You might want to try popping the memory cards out of the new one (or both) to see if it makes a difference. It did for me, as I mentioned. For now, I'm running the older model without the memory card, which isn't a limitation for me since I don't have very many (less than 20) Roku channels set up.



Yep.... I *removed the memory card *from the 4230X and the* H1 started working*...
I *re-inserted the memory card* and the* H1 stopped working*.

Now maybe the Roku techs can nail-down a fix...


----------



## JimInPT

npasich said:


> Yep.... I *removed the memory card *from the 4230X and the* H1 started working*...
> I *re-inserted the memory card* and the* H1 stopped working*.
> 
> Now maybe the Roku techs can nail-down a fix...


Very interesting; so the problem is probably not my SD card, but in the firmware. Good luck on a quick fix; I have yet to receive any sort of reply to two email support requests on this issue so far. 
Maybe if enough users are pinging them about it, they'll get it fixed.


----------



## magimat

*new apple tv*

Hey,

I just bought the new apple tv 4 and I am using my trusty harmony one to control it using the old apple tv profile and everything works great so far.

I was just wondering if anyone found a way to bind the equivalent of a light touch on the apple tv remote touchpad. I mean, on the original remote, you can click the touchpad, but you can also just lightly touch it and in some apps, it does something else and I would like to bind this light touch to a button on my harmony one...

Anyone ?


----------



## JimInPT

magimat said:


> I was just wondering if anyone found a way to bind the equivalent of a light touch on the apple tv remote touchpad. I mean, on the original remote, you can click the touchpad, but you can also just lightly touch it and in some apps, it does something else and I would like to bind this light touch to a button on my harmony one...
> 
> Anyone ?


Have you tried putting the two nose-to-nose, using the 'learning' function of the Harmony to pick up the light-touch IR signal? 

In the past, I would have recommended contacting the Harmony support team for some custom-programming help; they were extremely helpful to me with 7-step custom sequences for my PS3, but for the last couple years they haven't bothered to even respond to support requests like this, much less solve the problem.


----------



## b_scott

looks like there is an "Elite" now. Step in the right direction, but still missing buttons I have on my H1. I don't know why they ditched that form factor. It's perfect.


----------



## JimInPT

b_scott said:


> looks like there is an "Elite" now. Step in the right direction, but still missing buttons I have on my H1. I don't know why they ditched that form factor. It's perfect.


No argument from me; it's the best button layout of any remote I've ever used or seen and I like it so much that I have 2 spare H1s new in the box on the shelf.

It's even better than my Harmony 900, which is supposedly 'better' with the addition of RF signals and the same button layout (adding the 4 color Blu-ray buttons) but operates MUCH slower than my H1, so even that isn't an improvement.

The Harmony One is the gold standard as far as I'm concerned, and Logitech keeps making newer designs worse, not better.


----------



## dantoscano

b_scott said:


> looks like there is an "Elite" now. Step in the right direction, but still missing buttons I have on my H1. I don't know why they ditched that form factor. It's perfect.


I have a Harmony One and just bought a new Denon 4000 receiver and was tempted to look at the Elite as I hate paying the Geek Squad to program for me but i am not very skilled on the technical side. After hearing the sales pitch for the Elite I was not impressed and will be staying with H1. Wondering if anyone can offer a reason that I might want to consider switching before sepnding $$$ on programming the H1.

Thanks,


----------



## Sgooter

dantoscano said:


> I have a Harmony One and just bought a new Denon 4000 receiver and was tempted to look at the Elite as I hate paying the Geek Squad to program for me but i am not very skilled on the technical side. After hearing the sales pitch for the Elite I was not impressed and will be staying with H1. Wondering if anyone can offer a reason that I might want to consider switching before sepnding $$$ on programming the H1.
> Thanks,


I recommend staying with your H1 and staying away from the Geeks. IMO, programming the H1 does not require much in the way of technical skill; it's more about thinking and understanding how your various components/devices operate and how you want them to interact with each other. Programming an H1 typically takes about an hour's worth of gathering info on all your various devices: brand, model number, etc., and then another hour on your PC going thru the H1 software to program it for your home theater system. This is not much of a technical endeavor; it's mainly reading thru the various possible settings presented in the Harmony software, and then, for example, selecting which device you want to power up first; which device changes the TV channel and/or controls the volume, etc. It's actually fun and sort of educational at the same time, and there's plenty of help here on the forum if you encounter a puzzle. After your initial programming of the H1, expect to make a few tweaks and changes over the next 2 weeks of use, then it's usually smooth sailing after that. 
Essentially, it comes down to this: If you were able to successfully connect and set up your home theater system, then you can easily program an H1. Good luck.


----------



## dantoscano

Sgooter said:


> I recommend staying with your H1 and staying away from the Geeks. IMO, programming the H1 does not require much in the way of technical skill; it's more about thinking and understanding how your various components/devices operate and how you want them to interact with each other. Programming an H1 typically takes about an hour's worth of gathering info on all your various devices: brand, model number, etc., and then another hour on your PC going thru the H1 software to program it for your home theater system. This is not much of a technical endeavor; it's mainly reading thru the various possible settings presented in the Harmony software, and then, for example, selecting which device you want to power up first; which device changes the TV channel and/or controls the volume, etc. It's actually fun and sort of educational at the same time, and there's plenty of help here on the forum if you encounter a puzzle. After your initial programming of the H1, expect to make a few tweaks and changes over the next 2 weeks of use, then it's usually smooth sailing after that.
> Essentially, it comes down to this: If you were able to successfully connect and set up your home theater system, then you can easily program an H1. Good luck.


Thanks for the encouragement. I often get a little spooked before I even understand what needs to be done. The way that you explained is (obviously) something that I could do (with a little patience). I will give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## 120inna55

dantoscano said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I often get a little spooked before I even understand what needs to be done. The way that you explained is (obviously) something that I could do (with a little patience). I will give it a try and see what happens.


To add to Sgooter's excellent advice, also note, that unless you have an extremely complicated setup with obscure devices, your system will likely work fine after your first shot at it. The tweaking comes as you find things you'd like to change. These things are often subtle and sometimes only reserved for tinkerers. Don't let the discussions about delay times, etc., in this thread overwhelm you. Many of us in this thread had a working product within an hour...we just like to fine tune some things. Good luck and I'd like to hear back from you regarding your experience.


----------



## Jim S

*FireTV/Flirc Question*

The Fire TV has a menu that is activated with a long press of the "Home" command on the remote. Apparently, long pressing on the Harmony does not increase the duration of the IR signal. Is there a way of increasing the signal length in the software?


----------



## mdavej

Raw learn the long press to a new button. It isn't duration so much as repeats.


----------



## rightintel

Anybody ever have their One "lose" some functions? My One doesn't respond anymore when I use the enter button w/ my Xbox One.


----------



## dantoscano

120inna55 said:


> To add to Sgooter's excellent advice, also note, that unless you have an extremely complicated setup with obscure devices, your system will likely work fine after your first shot at it. The tweaking comes as you find things you'd like to change. These things are often subtle and sometimes only reserved for tinkerers. Don't let the discussions about delay times, etc., in this thread overwhelm you. Many of us in this thread had a working product within an hour...we just like to fine tune some things. Good luck and I'd like to hear back from you regarding your experience.


Whew..a little more challenging than i was expecting until I got the hang of it but now have my system MOSTLY working on the H1. Very happy to learn a little and do it myself, thanks again for the encouragement. The on thing that I can't seem to figure out is how to program music into zones 2 and 3 of my Denon AVR-X4000. Any tips on how to get mulitple zones working?


----------



## TonyB1966

The H1 is still serving our family well, I'm happy to say.

I'm looking to get this his RF outlet switch:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ower outlet&qid=1450568046&ref_=sr_1_4&sr=8-4

Since it's RF, should it work with the H1? I imagine so, but thought it prudent to ask....

Thanks much.


----------



## mdavej

The H1 isn't RF. It's IR. You need an IR switch if you want to control it from your remote.


----------



## TonyB1966

mdavej said:


> The H1 isn't RF. It's IR. You need an IR switch if you want to control it from your remote.


Thank you. And, I once knew that, but forgot obviously... I seem to remember this with the PS3.

Any recommended IR switch for this application? Thanks much.


----------



## Sgooter

dantoscano said:


> Whew..a little more challenging than i was expecting until I got the hang of it but now have my system MOSTLY working on the H1. Very happy to learn a little and do it myself, thanks again for the encouragement. The on thing that I can't seem to figure out is how to program music into zones 2 and 3 of my Denon AVR-X4000. Any tips on how to get mulitple zones working?


I use an Onkyo AVR and a Pioneer CD jukebox for music, and I needed to set up separate H1 activities for listening to music, such as "Music - Zone 2." Beyond this basic concept of using a separate H1 Activity for each of your zones, I simply don't have any detailed/useful knowledge of your Denon AVR. That said, I'm confident other members here will pitch in soon. It's also unclear to me whether you're asking about using zones 2 or 3 - one at a time or using both zones at the same time. Can you accomplish this by using the Denon remote? If yes, then the H1 will likely work also, once this programming puzzle is sorted out.
I'm happy to hear of your successful efforts thus far.


----------



## mdavej

Yes that's the idea. Each zone is a distinct device. Combine and control via specific activities. 

As for IR outlets, I have no idea, sorry. Seems like a bad idea to me as they would have to be line of sight. Better to simply use a timer or RF switches and remotes.


----------



## stustaff

rightintel said:


> Anybody ever have their One "lose" some functions? My One doesn't respond anymore when I use the enter button w/ my Xbox One.


mine is working fine except when i start netflix the arrow keys and select dont work! i can still play and pause and if i go to xbox menu direction controls work fine!!

cant work out why really annoying!


----------



## leemathre

stustaff said:


> mine is working fine except when i start netflix the arrow keys and select dont work! i can still play and pause and if i go to xbox menu direction controls work fine!!
> 
> cant work out why really annoying!


I've had success with issues like this by deleting and re-adding the device that isn't working correctly. I'd suggest writing down all of your settings for the device and activity prior to deleting. No guarantee that this will work, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Superman07

I've had an H1 for years. I just started research for looking around at home lighting automation (like Philips Hue), but they appear to be smart phone and/or RF based. Does anybody have experience with these with or without a H1?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Sargent

Look at Insteon. The 2411R is an IR receiver that works well with the H1. It will send command into your wiring which can then control any devices in the house. They can also trigger "scenes" in your computer to do more advanced things.


Mike


----------



## NYC Guy

*Switching activities issue with the Apple TV4 on my H1*

I have two separate activities programmed on my H1. The first one is to *"Watch TV"* and the second activity is to *"Watch Apple TV" *using my new* ATV4*.
Here *a*re the command settings for the 2 activities:
*Watch TV*
Motorola HD DVR is on
Pioneer TV is on
Pioneer AV Receiver is on
All other devices are off
Motorola HD DVR is set to "Tuner"
Pioneer TV is set to "input 4"
Pioneer AV Receiver is set to "TV"

*Watch Apple TV
*Apple TV is on 
Pioneer TV is onPioneer AV Receiver is on
All other devices are off
Apple TV is set to "Front Row"
Pioneer TV is set to "input 5"
Pioneer AV receiver is set to "HDMI 2"
​If I select *Watch TV* or *Watch Apple TV* when I first turn on the system using my H1 all works as expected. However if I am on *Watch Apple TV* and then select *Watch TV* as an activity there is a connection issue. The live TV picture from my DVR appears for a few seconds on my TV and then the screen switches back to the home screen of the Apple TV. I have to use the "Help" button function on the H1 and follow the prompts to correct this issue and return to the TV's picture.

Is there a quick fix for correcting this issue?


----------



## de8212

NYC Guy said:


> If I select *Watch TV* or *Watch Apple TV* when I first turn on the system using my H1 all works as expected. However if I am on *Watch Apple TV* and then select *Watch TV* as an activity there is a connection issue. The live TV picture from my DVR appears for a few seconds on my TV and then the screen switches back to the home screen of the Apple TV. I have to use the "Help" button function on the H1 and follow the prompts to correct this issue and return to the TV's picture.
> 
> Is there a quick fix for correcting this issue?


So, is it not going to the correct HDMI port? I guess what I am curious about is, at what point does the Help fix the issue? If it's when the screen asks "Is the TV set to HDMI 2 (or whatever hdmi)" then you could possibly add an additional command to go to that HDMI port maybe even with a small delay.
I don't know if this is a quick fix.


----------



## NYC Guy

de8212 said:


> So, is it not going to the correct HDMI port? I guess what I am curious about is, at what point does the Help fix the issue? If it's when the screen asks "Is the TV set to HDMI 2 (or whatever hdmi)" then you could possibly add an additional command to go to that HDMI port maybe even with a small delay.
> I don't know if this is a quick fix.


It goes to input 4 when I select *Watch TV *and I see whatever show is being broadcast and then suddenly it switches back to input 5 and I see the home screen for the ATV4. When I hit the "Help" button it just resets to input 4 and I have the TV's picture back again before giving me any options to correct the issue. Frankly it is like having a pimple on your nose and is very annoying.


----------



## de8212

NYC Guy said:


> It goes to input 4 when I select *Watch TV *and I see whatever show is being broadcast and then suddenly it switches back to input 5 and I see the home screen for the ATV4. When I hit the "Help" button it just resets to input 4 and I have the TV's picture back again before giving me any options to correct the issue. Frankly it is like having a pimple on your nose and is very annoying.


That's odd.

I can't recall where, but somewhere within the settings of the devices, i think, you can set a delay and additional commands. Maybe that's an option although it would probably bug me to have to go to TV, to APTV, and then back to TV again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

NYC Guy said:


> It goes to input 4 when I select *Watch TV *and I see whatever show is being broadcast and then suddenly it switches back to input 5 and I see the home screen for the ATV4. When I hit the "Help" button it just resets to input 4 and I have the TV's picture back again before giving me any options to correct the issue. Frankly it is like having a pimple on your nose and is very annoying.



Just a thought - since the ATV is the new item in the mix, it's possible your TV is automatically switching the HDMI inputs based on what signals it detects. Check for something like HDMI CEC or some other clue that your TV is automatically deciding what signal to pay attention to, versus what you tell it to pay attention to via the H1.

I just swapped out the TV in my mix, and it's doing something similar (video signals between the TV and the DVD player). I have to get in to the TV menu to switch that off. I haven't done it yet, so in the meantime, I actually just shut everything off with the H1 and start over. Not the most efficient but it works until I can sort out the TV menu.


----------



## Bond 007

NYC Guy said:


> It goes to input 4 when I select *Watch TV *and I see whatever show is being broadcast and then suddenly it switches back to input 5 and I see the home screen for the ATV4. When I hit the "Help" button it just resets to input 4 and I have the TV's picture back again before giving me any options to correct the issue. Frankly it is like having a pimple on your nose and is very annoying.


Turn off CEC, HDMI Control and ARC in all devices.


----------



## NYC Guy

Bond 007 said:


> Turn off CEC, HDMI Control and ARC in all devices.


Does anyone know where to go to turn this off in my Pioneer VSX01TXH AV receiver? I could not find it in the settings.


----------



## Bond 007

NYC Guy said:


> Does anyone know where to go to turn this off in my Pioneer VSX01TXH AV receiver? I could not find it in the settings.


Owners manual.


----------



## 120inna55

NYC Guy said:


> Does anyone know where to go to turn this off in my Pioneer VSX01TXH AV receiver? I could not find it in the settings.


Not knowing a thing about that receiver, I would say, you first need to ensure you're in "Expert Mode" for that setting to show up.


----------



## Sgooter

NYC Guy said:


> Does anyone know where to go to turn this off in my Pioneer VSX01TXH AV receiver? I could not find it in the settings.


Looks like this info is on pages 67-68 of your owners manual: HDMI Control - off.


----------



## NYC Guy

Sgooter said:


> Looks like this info is on pages 67-68 of your owners manual: HDMI Control - off.


Thanks so much for the information. I had misplaced the owner's manual and will now look it up online and this will save me a great deal of time!!!


----------



## Dre325

Hey guys, my H1 screen died a while back after only about a year of use and the remote is completely non-functional. Very disappointing. I ran across it yesterday in a box and was considering tossing it in the garbage. Have there been any quick DIY solutions developed to fix these common screen issues? When I looked into it a couple years ago, there was no easy fix--although lotsof people were having the same problems.


----------



## 120inna55

Dre325 said:


> Hey guys, my H1 screen died a while back after only about a year of use and the remote is completely non-functional. Very disappointing. I ran across it yesterday in a box and was considering tossing it in the garbage. Have there been any quick DIY solutions developed to fix these common screen issues? When I looked into it a couple years ago, there was no easy fix--although lotsof people were having the same problems.


Doesn't get much easier than this. Well worth the $70 in my opinion. http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/H1-Repairs2.html


----------



## Dre325

120inna55 said:


> Doesn't get much easier than this. Well worth the $70 in my opinion. http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/H1-Repairs2.html


Wow, thanks. Hard to believe the quality is so poor that there's a site totally dedicated to the repair of these things! Looks like they offer a DIY option as well for under $30. I loved this remote when it worked, so I'll have to fix it up.


----------



## lektern

Dre325 said:


> Wow, thanks. Hard to believe the quality is so poor that there's a site totally dedicated to the repair of these things! Looks like they offer a DIY option as well for under $30. I loved this remote when it worked, so I'll have to fix it up.


There is a small cable inside the remote that can get disconnected.
It takes about 10 minutes to take the H1 apart and verify this. 

Half way into this post a guys breaks down opening the H1 and checking the cable.

https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harm...ne-black-on-my-Harmony-one-remote/td-p/552318

Good luck.


----------



## lektern

*Simple free fix to try*



Dre325 said:


> Wow, thanks. Hard to believe the quality is so poor that there's a site totally dedicated to the repair of these things! Looks like they offer a DIY option as well for under $30. I loved this remote when it worked, so I'll have to fix it up.


There is a small cable inside the remote that can get disconnected.
It takes about 10 minutes to take the H1 apart and verify this. 

Half way into this post a guys breaks down opening the H1 and checking the cable.

https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harm...ne-black-on-my-Harmony-one-remote/td-p/552318

Good luck.


----------



## jcalabria

Dre325 said:


> Wow, thanks. Hard to believe the quality is so poor that there's a site totally dedicated to the repair of these things! Looks like they offer a DIY option as well for under $30. I loved this remote when it worked, so I'll have to fix it up.


It's not so much a matter of quality (I've got over a dozen Harmony remotes going back to the 880 and including four H1s) and none have ever failed. The opportunity exists because users like their Ones so much and there is no truly equal and satisfying replacement for it since Logitech discontinued it. A $70 repair seems quite the bargain when the Ultimate series costs significantly more and is really not a satisfactory option for those accustomed to using a One, and the "OK but not quite an equal to a One" 650/700 remotes cost about the same as having the One repaired. Even refurbished Ones that once sold for $130-150 are now selling for $240 or more (if you can find one). The One was a unique and well received remote that many feel compelled to repair rather than replace with an inferior alternative.


----------



## Dre325

lektern said:


> There is a small cable inside the remote that can get disconnected.
> It takes about 10 minutes to take the H1 apart and verify this.
> 
> Half way into this post a guys breaks down opening the H1 and checking the cable.
> 
> https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harm...ne-black-on-my-Harmony-one-remote/td-p/552318
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the link and the info. Followup question, though. When my remote stopped working, the display stayed on and was non-reponsive and the buttons stopped working completely also. When I put it on the charger now, the screen comes on and flashes and then goes blank and nothing works. Possibly I have some sort of control board issue? Not sure what to check or replace at this point so maybe I should just contact the folks at the harmonyremoterepair site directly unless there's a common failure point that somebody can shed some light on.

Thanks to all for the valuable insights!


----------



## Bond 007

Dre325 said:


> maybe I should just contact the folks at the harmonyremoterepair site directly


Thats what I would do.


----------



## mdavej

I think you're better off spending that $70 on a new 650 or 700. After you repair the screen, the buttons will be the next to go. And it goes without saying the a $16 Nevo C2 is pretty darn close to a One in terms of ergonomics and functionality.


----------



## Bond 007

mdavej said:


> I think you're better off spending that $70 on a new 650 or 700. After you repair the screen, the buttons will be the next to go. And it goes without saying the a $16 Nevo C2 is pretty darn close to a One in terms of ergonomics and functionality.


Where for $16?
$45 at Amazon.


----------



## Dre325

mdavej said:


> I think you're better off spending that $70 on a new 650 or 700. After you repair the screen, the buttons will be the next to go. And it goes without saying the a $16 Nevo C2 is pretty darn close to a One in terms of ergonomics and functionality.


Good points. I'll get with the repair company to determine what has failed and determine how much it would cost to repair. I'd do the repairs myself to save costs so probably if I can get it working for under $40 it may be worth it. Thanks for the heads up on the Nevo. I am not familiar with that brand. Are you referring to eBay for getting them that cheap? This would be for a secondary room (I'll be posting next about what to get that has RF for my main room ) so getting something cheap and easy would be nice.


----------



## mdavej

Dre325 said:


> Are you referring to eBay for getting them that cheap? This would be for a secondary room (I'll be posting next about what to get that has RF for my main room ) so getting something cheap and easy would be nice.


Yes, ebay. The RF version is the C3. There is one of those on ebay for $78 at the moment. RF base is sold separately, but usually goes for around $15. Comes with 6 blaster cables.

Here's at least one person that was happy going from the One to Nevo (Xsight): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...c-research-xsight-remote-22.html#post31154769


----------



## de8212

Probably a long shot but I figured maybe someone here might know.

I have a tivo mini that I run through an xbox one? So, you technically watch TV through the xbox one. 

Is there a good way to have the xbox come on when you just want to watch tv and it automatically go to the tv screen/mode or whatever you call it?

Right now you have to turn everything on with the harmony but then you have to scroll down with the xbox controller to get to the TV. Not exactly how I'd like it.

I can't remap the arrow buttons on the harmony because they are needed for the tivo menu. I could add some xbox arrow controls to the screen but I don't really like that either. 

Anyone know of another way to do this? Preferably where there is a command that just goes straight to the tv automatically.


----------



## de8212

Probably a long shot but I figured maybe someone here might know.

I have a tivo mini that I run through an xbox one? So, you technically watch TV through the xbox one. 

Is there a good way to have the xbox come on when you just want to watch tv and it automatically go to the tv screen/mode or whatever you call it?

Right now you have to turn everything on with the harmony but then you have to scroll down with the xbox controller to get to the TV. Not exactly how I'd like it.

I can't remap the arrow buttons on the harmony because they are needed for the tivo menu. I could add some xbox arrow controls to the screen but I don't really like that either. 

Anyone know of another way to do this? Preferably where there is a command that just goes straight to the tv automatically.


----------



## Yuss

de8212 said:


> Probably a long shot but I figured maybe someone here might know.
> 
> I have a tivo mini that I run through an xbox one? So, you technically watch TV through the xbox one.
> 
> Is there a good way to have the xbox come on when you just want to watch tv and it automatically go to the tv screen/mode or whatever you call it?
> 
> Right now you have to turn everything on with the harmony but then you have to scroll down with the xbox controller to get to the TV. Not exactly how I'd like it.
> 
> I can't remap the arrow buttons on the harmony because they are needed for the tivo menu. I could add some xbox arrow controls to the screen but I don't really like that either.
> 
> Anyone know of another way to do this? Preferably where there is a command that just goes straight to the tv automatically.



https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/console/change-power-settings
It does it for TV, that's what I use. Not sure if TIVO which irks the same way or not. Try it and let us know.


----------



## de8212

thanks yuss

For some reason the link just takes me to the home page of the xbox. Since posting I found a setting that goes straight to the TV mode when the xbox powers on. That might be waht you were trying to link.

It does work and is OK although I wish there was a discrete code that would go to the tv when I enter that activity and not whenever the xbox is turned on. This will work for now I guess.

I'll let the kids mess with it for a week or so and see how it goes. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dre325

de8212 said:


> thanks yuss
> 
> For some reason the link just takes me to the home page of the xbox. Since posting I found a setting that goes straight to the TV mode when the xbox powers on. That might be waht you were trying to link.
> 
> It does work and is OK although I wish there was a discrete code that would go to the tv when I enter that activity and not whenever the xbox is turned on. This will work for now I guess.
> 
> I'll let the kids mess with it for a week or so and see how it goes.
> Thanks.


That option to go straight to TV when the xbox is powered on is the best I know of and works well for me. If you change to a different activity like watching a blu ray or something like that, and then want to change back to "watch TV", your receiver will change input back to the source that the xbox one is feeding and show your tv input (not the xbox home screen). I don't use my remote until I have the xbox powered on (which powers on my receiver and TV also) so there's never a time when I'm needing to do what you describe.


----------



## Yuss

de8212 said:


> thanks yuss
> 
> For some reason the link just takes me to the home page of the xbox. Since posting I found a setting that goes straight to the TV mode when the xbox powers on. That might be waht you were trying to link.
> 
> It does work and is OK although I wish there was a discrete code that would go to the tv when I enter that activity and not whenever the xbox is turned on. This will work for now I guess.
> 
> I'll let the kids mess with it for a week or so and see how it goes.
> Thanks.


I use that power setting and the Xbox starts with the tv playing. I also have my Xbox power setting set to Instant On, which may affect it, but I haven't tried it with the Energy Savings Mode. My Harmony "Xbox One" activity, turns on the Xbox, receiver, and tv. I have a cable box plugged into the HDMI port (via a splitter and the receiver) and not a TIVO.
Odd that the link took you to the home page. It must need you to be logged in to Xbox.com?

Are you trying to turn the tv on while the Xbox is already on by using your remote? I have a Kinect, and "Xbox watch tv" works well for me.
The Xbox one media remote has a button that starts OneGuide. I'm not sure if anyone here has mapped that key to a Harmony. I'm curious as well.


----------



## de8212

I'll tweak it a little here and there over the next few weeks or so. As I said, I think it's working for the most part now.

Except for one thing. While in Watch Tv Activity, the volume doesn't do anything when you press the button in the harmony. The odd thing is I am 99% certain it worked when I set it up. And I'll double check but I think it still works in Play Xbox activity. But now, it just says something like "Not Available" which is a tv error pop up. I have the tv set to external speakers. When I set them to tv, obviously the remote turns up the volume of the tv speakers.

If I click on Devices and go to the sound bar, the volume works fine. 

I've reviewed the settings for the Watch Tv activity and it's definitely set to use the soundbar to control volume.


----------



## de8212

I'll tweak it a little here and there over the next few weeks or so. As I said, I think it's working for the most part now.

Except for one thing. While in Watch Tv Activity, the volume doesn't do anything when you press the button in the harmony. The odd thing is I am 99% certain it worked when I set it up. And I'll double check but I think it still works in Play Xbox activity. But now, it just says something like "Not Available" which is a tv error pop up. I have the tv set to external speakers. When I set them to tv, obviously the remote turns up the volume of the tv speakers.

If I click on Devices and go to the sound bar, the volume works fine. 

I've reviewed the settings for the Watch Tv activity and it's definitely set to use the soundbar to control volume.


----------



## ginovino

*A blast from the past......*

I have been using the Harmony "Model One" since 2006 in conjunction with the rf extender due to components in a closed door cabinet.....It took some learning, though provided excellent results with any and all gear being used.... Major issue with this model was the battery overheating and thus expanded within its holder.... several returns to Harmony and finally they sent me a new replacement.....A/v grew into 2nd system in my audio room and a 2nd Model ONE.... Still have both units


jcalabria said:


> Sorry, I assumed with a One you were using the legacy software. The newer MyHarmony software (there is an OS X version) also supports the One, and you can add up to six different remotes to the same account (again, based on my experience with PC version). I already have six remotes on this MyHarmony account but, if I didn't, the "+" at the bottom of the remote list would open the prompts to add another remote:
> 
> I have been using the Harmony "Model One" since 2006 in conjunction with the rf extender due to components in a closed door cabinet.....It took some learning, though provided excellent results with any and all gear being used.... Major issue with this model was the battery overheating and thus expanded within its holder.... several returns to Harmony and finally they sent me a new replacement.....A/v grew into 2nd system in my audio room and a 2nd Model ONE.... Still have both units. FYI, I too used the 7.7 software to set up (or change) the settings on both Harmony One's. FYI.. over the years I was made aware of the "Swollen Battery issue" by a friendly Logetech support person.....When going on vacation or leaving the remote in the "saddle" for extended periods of time... either take it out of the saddle or remove the battery until you return...... Logitech never made folks aware of that in fear that the battery would be misplaced (they were correct) or inept folks would screw up replacing the battery correctly. FYI, as you know that battery can be bought for about $2.00........Onward....As luck would have it, RECENTLY the 2nd "Har-One" battery expanded and couldn't be removed from the remote... sent it back to Logitech.... 2 weeks later a brand new "HARMONY ULTIMATE ONE" WAS SHIPPED TO ME !!! Try as might programming is a bear.... even with lifting the settings from my older Harmony One (7.7 software)......With Logitech support now operating from the Philippines."tech time" is at a premium, due to poor audio circuits., loss signals, language issues..... I am moving at glacial speed. Suffering with only one working remote.....Tried lifting the 7.7 progranning..NG too many functions on the Ulimate...... need to use the latest software. My concern. it when its finally fully programmed "50 favorite channels.... No more "FAT BATTERIES"....... AND SO ON...."GINOVINO"
> 
> All of the available software (legacy 7.7 and MyHarmony) for all operating systems can be found HERE.


 So here we are 3 months later ( 4/20/16) and still haven't got the NEW "ULITMATE ONE" PROGRAMMED....SORT OF BOUNCING BETWEEN THE OLD ULTIMATE ONE.... AND GETTING TECH SUPPORT TO SPEND THE TIME TO TEACH ME HOW TO PROGRAM JUST TWO OR THREE STATIONS AND I WILL LEARN THE REST ON MY OWN.....HARMONY HAS REALLY SUNK BEYOND BELIEF..... LAST REMOTE I WILL EVER SECURE FROM THEM...
THEY HAVE BECOME 3RD RATE !!!!!


----------



## tigertas32

*H1 and Apple TV 4 Slow Scrolling*

384 pages and it doesn't seem like anyone is having the same problem.

I just opened and turned on my new Apple TV 4. Set it up and went to my movies located on my computer. Movies popper up and I went to scroll down. It was painfully slow. It never reached warp speed like on my ATV 3. I just used my H1 as I had it set up with ATV 3. I am wondering if I need to update it with new programming. 

Also, wondering what software you all are using to update your H1s?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NickTheGreat

tigertas32 said:


> 384 pages and it doesn't seem like anyone is having the same problem.
> 
> I just opened and turned on my new Apple TV 4. Set it up and went to my movies located on my computer. Movies popper up and I went to scroll down. It was painfully slow. It never reached warp speed like on my ATV 3. I just used my H1 as I had it set up with ATV 3. I am wondering if I need to update it with new programming.
> 
> Also, wondering what software you all are using to update your H1s?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I don't know anything about Apple TV's, but I'm sure most of use are using the Harmony software that came with the remote. Not sure of any other possibility, unless you're talking MyHarmony.com, which is limited compared to the software.


----------



## mdavej

ATV 3 and 4 codes are exactly the same. Updating will make no difference, assuming you aren't using learned commands. Try changing the repeats. Does the ATV remote exhibit the same slowness?


----------



## diverdra

*Samsung UHD TV using RVU*

Searched but didn't find anything on my topic. Has anyone had experience getting Harmony One to work with a Samsung 4K TV using the built in RVU connected to DirecTV as the source? 

I already have the Samsung TV as a device but in this 4K configuration there is no external client / DVR to receive a DirecTV IR command. 

Looking for suggestions on how to program the device / activity. TIA


----------



## mdavej

diverdra said:


> Searched but didn't find anything on my topic. Has anyone had experience getting Harmony One to work with a Samsung 4K TV using the built in RVU connected to DirecTV as the source?
> 
> I already have the Samsung TV as a device but in this 4K configuration there is no external client / DVR to receive a DirecTV IR command.
> 
> Looking for suggestions on how to program the device / activity. TIA


Commands go to the TV. Worst case, set up your DirecTV remote for RVU and teach your Harmony the commands.

https://support.directv.com/app/ans...t-is-a-directv-ready-tv-and-how-does-it-work?


----------



## diverdra

mdavej said:


> Commands go to the TV. Worst case, set up your DirecTV remote for RVU and teach your Harmony the commands.
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/ans...t-is-a-directv-ready-tv-and-how-does-it-work?


Thank you! I can make that work.


----------



## Dre325

Dre325 said:


> Good points. I'll get with the repair company to determine what has failed and determine how much it would cost to repair. I'd do the repairs myself to save costs so probably if I can get it working for under $40 it may be worth it. Thanks for the heads up on the Nevo. I am not familiar with that brand. Are you referring to eBay for getting them that cheap? This would be for a secondary room (I'll be posting next about what to get that has RF for my main room ) so getting something cheap and easy would be nice.


So it looks like it'll cost me $70 to get my Harmony One repaired. I'm considering picking up a Harmony 900 instead because I'm actually now in need of RF capability. Any H1 owners out there that have moved to the 900 that care to comment on performance? If I should post this elsewhere, just let me know.


----------



## Bond 007

Dre325 said:


> So it looks like it'll cost me $70 to get my Harmony One repaired. I'm considering picking up a Harmony 900 instead because I'm actually now in need of RF capability. Any H1 owners out there that have moved to the 900 that care to comment on performance? If I should post this elsewhere, just let me know.


Amazon reviews have several comparisons.


----------



## Jiminkirkland

Help,
I just bought a used Harmony One. I'm using it with a TIVO (series 2 DVR). I've entered some "favorite" channels (with icons) in the appropriate place on MyHarmony but after syncing they don't show up on my remote. Any suggestions?

Also, the time/date that I set don't stay set!! They seem to "go bad" after a little while off of the charger. Suggestions?

Thanks,
Jiminkirkland


----------



## Jiminkirkland

Help,
I just bought a used Harmony One. I'm using it with a TIVO (series 2 DVR). I've entered some "favorite" channels (with icons) in the appropriate place on MyHarmony but after syncing they don't show up on my remote. Any suggestions?

Also, the time/date that I set don't stay set!! They seem to "go bad" after a little while off of the charger. Suggestions?

Thanks,
Jiminkirkland


----------



## Bond 007

Time/date will reset every time you sync it.


----------



## jmcging

I have a Harmony One controlling my Panasonic plasma, Onkyo AV, an HDMI switch, a Roku 4 and the blue-ray. The spouse loves the thing. I bought a Harmony Ultimate One for the bedroom in order to control the Roku 4 I put in there. Wife and I hated it so badly it's back in the box, rotting. The buttons/control placement is wretched and the thing can't be used one handed for anything but volume and channel up/down. No number keypad? Seriously? Same essential issues with the Harmony Elite; slightly better placement of keys but no number keypad buttons? So got a Home Companion to replace it, wish it has back lighting but it's a good fit in the hand, the keys are in the right places and it's usable one handed, albeit it's dainty. More importantly, spouse is OK with it. Hoping to replace the Panny in a few months and given the new remotes with smart TVs, that could be interesting. Thinking getting a spare Harmony One as a backup for when this one wears out is the way to retain family room and spousal harmony (no pun intended.) 

But to be honest, I never looked at the 350 nor the 650 for whatever reason, and see that they have the essential Harmony One key placement and hand shape that is second nature to us. Not sure what is different between these 2 and the Harmony One but given we just have 4 essential activities (watch tv, watch dvd, watch roku and switch to chromecast) it is likely that the new TV may make the roku redundant as well as the chromecast. Hmmm, I may have just figured out I've been overbuying for my needs,


----------



## jcalabria

jmcging said:


> I have a Harmony One controlling my Panasonic plasma, Onkyo AV, an HDMI switch, a Roku 4 and the blue-ray. The spouse loves the thing. I bought a Harmony Ultimate One for the bedroom in order to control the Roku 4 I put in there. Wife and I hated it so badly it's back in the box, rotting. The buttons/control placement is wretched and the thing can't be used one handed for anything but volume and channel up/down. No number keypad? Seriously? Same essential issues with the Harmony Elite; slightly better placement of keys but no number keypad buttons? So got a Home Companion to replace it, wish it has back lighting but it's a good fit in the hand, the keys are in the right places and it's usable one handed, albeit it's dainty. More importantly, spouse is OK with it. Hoping to replace the Panny in a few months and given the new remotes with smart TVs, that could be interesting. Thinking getting a spare Harmony One as a backup for when this one wears out is the way to retain family room and spousal harmony (no pun intended.)
> 
> But to be honest, I never looked at the 350 nor the 650 for whatever reason, and see that they have the essential Harmony One key placement and hand shape that is second nature to us. Not sure what is different between these 2 and the Harmony One but given we just have 4 essential activities (watch tv, watch dvd, watch roku and switch to chromecast) it is likely that the new TV may make the roku redundant as well as the chromecast. Hmmm, I may have just figured out I've been overbuying for my needs,


350 is a different animal altogether, but the 650 and 700 are decent alternatives to the One. My wife is technology challenged and easily adapts between 650, 700 and One. Ultimate One is collecting dust here, too.


----------



## mylan

jcalabria said:


> 350 is a different animal altogether, but the 650 and 700 are decent alternatives to the One. My wife is technology challenged and easily adapts between 650, 700 and One. Ultimate One is collecting dust here, too.


I have a One and have just spent some time with a 650, having programmed a clients remote. The differences I see are the 650 doesn't have touchscreen controls, instead relying on hard buttons to either side and it requires AA batteries rather than being rechargeable, other than that the button layout is very similar.


----------



## mdavej

The 700 is a closer match to the One since it is rechargeable. Still not touch, and has 4 functions per screen vs. 6 on the One.


----------



## jmcging

mdavej said:


> The 700 is a closer match to the One since it is rechargeable. Still not touch, and has 4 functions per screen vs. 6 on the One.


Will definitely check those out as alternatives, don't mind AA batteries for bedroom and touch screen is overkill id teh activities are routine. Glad I stopped by, I never would have considered these as alternatives. Sorry I wasted time and money with Ultimate.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

I have the HarmonyOne.

My current setup is my 2012 lineup of the Samsung 3D led/lcd UN60ES8000 and the Samsung bd-e6500 bluray player BUT, due to disc load errors recently i just bought the Samsung BD-J7500. 

Will i have to add the new Samsung bluray player and assign it , in my remote?

I'm hoping its a simple plug and play with regard to my HarmonyOne. If I dont have to reprogram the Harmony for a different Samsung bluray player that would be cool.


----------



## Bond 007

Bladerunner1959 said:


> I have the HarmonyOne.
> 
> My current setup is my 2012 lineup of the Samsung 3D led/lcd UN60ES8000 and the Samsung bd-e6500 bluray player BUT, due to disc load errors recently i just bought the Samsung BD-J7500.
> 
> Will i have to add the new Samsung bluray player and assign it , in my remote?
> 
> I'm hoping its a simple plug and play with regard to my HarmonyOne. If I dont have to reprogram the Harmony for a different Samsung bluray player that would be cool.


Probably not. Try it and find out.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,

I'm getting the new Samsung - UBD-K8500 UHD Bluray player today. Has anyone got this to work with the Harmony One?

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,

I'm getting the new Samsung - UBD-K8500 UHD Bluray player today. Has anyone got this to work with the Harmony One?

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Pedro6

Anyone know where to purchase a Logitech IR extender system or a new alternative for this remote?


----------



## Bond 007

Pedro6 said:


> Anyone know where to purchase a Logitech IR extender system or a new alternative for this remote?


ebay?


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

I want to sell off my Harmony One remote as I like the "feel" of the 700 much better.

How can I reset it to factory defaults, before I sell it off? The new buyer can just create a new account to program the remote correct? Rather, is a remote tied down to a particular account?

Thanks!


----------



## Bond 007

ZzBloopzZ said:


> I want to sell off my Harmony One remote as I like the "feel" of the 700 much better.
> 
> How can I reset it to factory defaults, before I sell it off? The new buyer can just create a new account to program the remote correct? Rather, is a remote tied down to a particular account?
> 
> Thanks!


Just delete all your devices and activities.
Yes.
No.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Bond 007 said:


> Just delete all your devices and activities.
> Yes.
> No.



Thanks, it would not let me sync after deleting all activities, so then I just added 1 random TV and then synced.


----------



## jbug

jcalabria said:


> Sorry, I assumed with a One you were using the legacy software. The newer MyHarmony software (there is an OS X version) also supports the One, and you can add up to six different remotes to the same account (again, based on my experience with PC version). I already have six remotes on this MyHarmony account but, if I didn't, the "+" at the bottom of the remote list would open the prompts to add another remote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the available software (legacy 7.7 and MyHarmony) for all operating systems can be found HERE.


I'm still on the legacy software (Harmony One) and wasn't aware of 7.7. If they sent a notice to users it didn't reach me. Anyway the legacy versions still works. Besides the ability to store multiple remotes, what else is improved?


----------



## pappaduke

jbug said:


> I'm still on the legacy software (Harmony One) and wasn't aware of 7.7. If they sent a notice to users it didn't reach me. Anyway the legacy versions still works. Besides the ability to store multiple remotes, what else is improved?


How does the One compare to the Ultimate One in your opinion. I'm currently debating having my one repaired (couple of buttons need to be pressed really hard) or replacing it. I'd also be interested in your thoughts on the 650 and 700.


----------



## jcalabria

jbug said:


> I'm still on the legacy software (Harmony One) and wasn't aware of 7.7. If they sent a notice to users it didn't reach me. Anyway the legacy versions still works. Besides the ability to store multiple remotes, what else is improved?


7.7 IS the legacy software. MyHarmony is the newest. The One happens to be supported in both (as are the 650 and 700, but you can no longer create a new account based on a 650 or 700 in the 7.7 software). I have Ones/650s/700s configured in both versions. Simply based on familiarity, overall I still prefer the 7.7 software... for me it's just quicker to navigate and configure, but either works fine for the One. MyHarmony's advantage to One users is that it makes rearranging large sets of custom button pages a bit easier and it allows longer sequences (macros). MyHarmony has a distinct advantage for 650/700 remotes in that the device limit is higher for those remotes in MyHarmony. However, no such difference exists for the One.

The one thing that annoys me the most about MyHarmony is the inability to give unique names to the six remotes within an account, so if you have multiples of the same model remote, they are called 650 (1) , 650 (2), etc. You can see this in the screen shot I posted. If I haven't configured something in a particular account in some time, I have to look at the devices to figure out which room/system it belongs to. Minor, but a bit of a pain if you have a bunch of Harmony remotes like I do.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Huh. I didn't know I could use the *new* software with my H1. I only use that for the Ultimate. 

Should check into that sometime


----------



## jcalabria

NickTheGreat said:


> Huh. I didn't know I could use the *new* software with my H1. I only use that for the Ultimate.
> 
> Should check into that sometime


They come up as a One+ when you add it to an account, but all three of my Ones have been accepted by MyHarmony, even though none are officially One+. The account shown in the screen above shows one of my Ones I had added to MyHarmony just to see if it could be added (it worked) and if the settings transferred correctly (mixed bag). The biggest issue for me was that I have a huge custom database of Onkyo commands in the corresponding 7.7 account that did NOT transfer over. MyHarmony uses its own database of commands and any commands you've added do not carry over. Any commands that exist in both databases transfer just fine.


----------



## jcalabria

pappaduke said:


> How does the One compare to the Ultimate One in your opinion. I'm currently debating having my one repaired (couple of buttons need to be pressed really hard) or replacing it. I'd also be interested in your thoughts on the 650 and 700.


I think you may have been referring to my screenshot... In my family room (main system), I have a One, an Ultimate One and an Xsight all programmed for the room. Despite many attempts to force myself to use the Ultimate One and the Xsight, I always fall back to the One after a few days. If there's a choice, I'll go for the One (or even a 650/700) before I'll pick up one of the others. When we picked up a beach condo last year, I couldn't even bring myself to use the Ultimate One or Xsight there... I picked up a refurbed 650 instead. 

IMHO, the One/900/650/600 have the most user friendly ergonomics of any remotes I've ever used. Anything else has ended up a serious disappointment. It also helps that that the 650/700 have similar layouts to the One/900 and cost much less, which makes them very suitable for simpler systems without changing how it basically works. My very non-techie wife has no trouble moving from room to room with a mix of Ones, 650s and 700s. All of them have been quite reliable for me, although recently one of the 650s has developed a reluctant "3" key. So far, just an anomaly, not a trend.


----------



## pappaduke

jcalabria said:


> pappaduke said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the One compare to the Ultimate One in your opinion. I'm currently debating having my one repaired (couple of buttons need to be pressed really hard) or replacing it. I'd also be interested in your thoughts on the 650 and 700.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have been referring to my screenshot... In my family room (main system), I have a One, an Ultimate One and an Xsight all programmed for the room. Despite many attempts to force myself to use the Ultimate One and the Xsight, I always fall back to the One after a few days. If there's a choice, I'll go for the One (or even a 650/700) before I'll pick up one of the others. When we picked up a beach condo last year, I couldn't even bring myself to use the Ultimate One or Xsight there... I picked up a refurbed 650 instead.
> 
> IMHO, the One/900/650/600 have the most user friendly ergonomics of any remotes I've ever used. Anything else has ended up a serious disappointment. It also helps that that the 650/700 have similar layouts to the One/900 and cost much less, which makes them very suitable for simpler systems without changing how it basically works. My very non-techie wife has no trouble moving from room to room with a mix of Ones, 650s and 700s. All of them have been quite reliable for me, although recently one of the 650s has developed a reluctant "3" key. So far, just an anomaly, not a trend.
Click to expand...

You answered my question. Every time I look at the ultimate I can't imagine not having a keypad. I'll settle for a repair and purchase a 650 or 700 in the near future. My only concern is that I'm at the device limit for those. No room for growth:rage:


----------



## mdavej

pappaduke said:


> You answered my question. Every time I look at the ultimate I can't imagine not having a keypad.


You mean like this?









I don't see why a num pad is such a big deal these days. I rarely use numbers. Favorites are so much easier.

In any case, if you must have a hard button num pad at all times, I find the Nevo C2 to be an excellent replacement for a One/650/700. At $16, it's an amazing value, and has an 18 device capacity, and a better screen and more LCD buttons than the 650/700.


----------



## fpileggi

mdavej said:


> ....I don't see why a num pad is such a big deal these days. I rarely use numbers. Favorites are so much easier.


When you say Favorites are you referring to those saved on the remote or those on a device ie; DISH Hopper/S? If its the remote and you have say 50 Favorites between the channel you are watching and the channel you want to watch do you have to scroll through the list? For myself just punching in the channel number from the get go seems a lot faster to me. Just my opinion.


----------



## mdavej

fpileggi said:


> When you say Favorites are you referring to those saved on the remote or those on a device ie; DISH Hopper/S? If its the remote and you have say 50 Favorites between the channel you are watching and the channel you want to watch do you have to scroll through the list? For myself just punching in the channel number from the get go seems a lot faster to me. Just my opinion.


I'm just playing devil's advocate. I almost never watch live TV, and if I did, would have no more than 10 favorites. So I don't actually use any of the above. Numbers would be the quickest, but I have no desire to memorize 50 numbers. If I did, I'd just use the soft num pad. I guess my main point is, the num pad isn't really gone.


----------



## NickTheGreat

fpileggi said:


> When you say Favorites are you referring to those saved on the remote or those on a device ie; DISH Hopper/S? If its the remote and you have say 50 Favorites between the channel you are watching and the channel you want to watch do you have to scroll through the list? For myself just punching in the channel number from the get go seems a lot faster to me. Just my opinion.


You must have much better TV package than me if you have more than 50 channels worth watching . . .


----------



## jcalabria

mdavej said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate. I almost never watch live TV, and if I did, would have no more than 10 favorites. So I don't actually use any of the above. Numbers would be the quickest, but I have no desire to memorize 50 numbers. If I did, I'd just use the soft num pad. I guess my main point is, the num pad isn't really gone.


Hard numeric keys are preferable to me. Like you, I have no more than 10 favorites, but using the remote's favorites is a PITA and the cable guide has those favorites spread out too far to be convenient. So I direct enter between my favorites, and I can do it by feel with the remote still sitting on the armrest, which I can't do with a soft keypad (nor can I do that with favorites in the remote, which require extra key presses just to access). There's also the matter of near/far visual accommodation for those of us beyond a certain age. It's a PITA to be flipping glasses up and down to switch between looking at the TV and remote screens.

Also, numeric keypad is not the only issue with the Ultimate One... transport keys placed above the touchscreen are absolutely ridiculous (yes, the Elite fixes this). The size and shape just is not conducive to one-handed operation like it is in the One. 

I've really tried to like the Ultimate One and Xsight... bought 'em, programmed 'em, used 'em... for me they are not remotely (no pun intended) close to being as ergonomically "right" as the One/650/700, and they sit idle collecting dust.

Of course, this is all just my personal opinion, but that is what was asked for. Everyone can make up their own mind.


----------



## mdavej

Gotcha. But I'm hard pressed to find any ergonomic difference between Xsight and the One/650/700. Layout of the key groups is essentially identical. Heck, the One doesn't even have a set of 4 colored buttons like most contemporary remotes.


----------



## pappaduke

I personally think I've just become attached to the One and its ease of operation to include being able to operate it without always having to look at it. That includes a lot of the other keys. I will take a look a the $16 remote that was mentioned.


----------



## pappaduke

Oh I see the Nevo has been discontinued. I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## jcalabria

mdavej said:


> Gotcha. But I'm hard pressed to find any ergonomic difference between Xsight and the One/650/700. Layout of the key groups is essentially identical. Heck, the One doesn't even have a set of 4 colored buttons like most contemporary remotes.


Two issues I personally had with the Xsight were the flat keys and that it didn't do as well IR-wise as the One when it was pointed straight up (as it is when using the touch screen). Add in the WAF of having a different layout to learn and the Xsight quickly went into the drawer. There's a good chance when I set up my new office system I will use the Xsight there since nobody but me will use it.

Even though I have the colored keys available on all of my regular remotes except the Ones, they essentially never get used. Only the BDPs could use them (and are programmed), but they never seem to get used, so it's just not a big deal.


----------



## jcalabria

pappaduke said:


> I personally think I've just become attached to the One and its ease of operation to include being able to operate it without always having to look at it. That includes a lot of the other keys. I will take a look a the $16 remote that was mentioned.


This is a big part of it. When something is both well designed and you become accustomed to it, everything else can seem lacking in comparison. Those who haven't had the pleasure of using a One for an extended period might not find the issues so glaring in the other options.


----------



## sschen

mdavej said:


> In any case, if you must have a hard button num pad at all times, I find the Nevo C2 to be an excellent replacement for a One/650/700. At $16, it's an amazing value, and has an 18 device capacity, and a better screen and more LCD buttons than the 650/700.


I am actually quite keen to try out this Nevo C2. Assuming you own one, what sort of batteries does it use?

I have seen a few ebay listings that all seems to ask for US$16.xx but all the listings also say battery is not included. I am hoping it uses standard AA batteries?

Last but not least, did you get yours off ebay? If so, do you mind telling me/us which ebay seller you got yours from?


----------



## mdavej

I think I have about 20 of them, most from allshop or fashion something. Only got a couple of duds which were refunded. Keep in mind this was originally a $150 remote. 

I use AA Eneloops in my C2s and Xsight Colors. The Nevo C3 and Xsight Touch use a special battery which should be included. If not, plan to spend $12 to get one. 

See my Xsight link for more.

EDIT: Looks like the fashion listings have a yellow background, and allshop has grey with the remote on its side. But I have no way of knowing if their stock is still any good, so buyer beware of course. Other vendors may be fine. Most also take a best offer, so may as well try to get them at a discount.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm having a little trouble controlling a new TV I just got. Can't decide if it's Harmony One related, or TV related, but I thought I'd start here since I'm leaning toward the H1.

I've had the H1 for some years, and just recently swapped out the TV in the mix (six devices). The new TV is a Samsung UN65JU6500.

I have an XBOX connected to HDMI 3 and an Amazon Firestick connected to HDMI 4. This is in addition to a DVD, Wii, and DVR connected to the TV.

I can have the H1 activities do everything .... Watch TV, Watch DVD, Play XBOX, etc. except for Watch Fire.

When I trigger the Watch Fire activity, the TV will switch to the HDMI 3 (XBOX) input, pause a bit, then tell me there is no signal. That's correct- the XBOX is not on. But I wanted HDMI 4. If I use Help on the H1, it will ask me if it's on HDMI 4, try to correct it, but no luck. TV behaves the same.

However - if I press the Source button on the TV remote itself, I can successfully make the TV go to the HDMI 4 input. Also - and this is my workaround - if I press the Firestick remote BEFORE I have the H1 do the Watch Fire activity, the TV will successfully go to HDMI 4 (presumably because now there is a live signal there).

I have turned off the HDMI-CEC setting on the Samsung, to eliminate that possibility. So, I can't tell if there's something I need to do in the TV setup, or in the H1 setup to address this. If the Firestick could be controlled by the H1, I'd just ensure it was 'turned on' earlier in the sequence, but theoretically, the Firestick is always on. However, it does put itself to sleep and not transmit a video signal after awhile I believe.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm having a little trouble controlling a new TV I just got. Can't decide if it's Harmony One related, or TV related, but I thought I'd start here since I'm leaning toward the H1.
> 
> I've had the H1 for some years, and just recently swapped out the TV in the mix (six devices). The new TV is a Samsung UN65JU6500.


Known issue. Contact Logitech by PM for solution:

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/MyHarmony-com/No-HDMI-4-command-for-Samsung-UE50JU6800/m-p/1459837


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Thanks, mdavej - exactly the tip I needed.

Here's what I've learned....

Per Logitech, from Nov 2015: 
_"Since the HDMI 4 command in not working as expected for the 2015 Samsung TV models, we have removed the command from our database. This is the reason why you could not find the command in the command list. However, we have created a macro to switch to HDMI 4 input and the macro switch to input HDMI 4 based on the input port HDMI 3. So, I’d recommend you to keep input HDMI 3 to be Active (Something plugged into the port and powered on all time) so that macro will work and input will switch to HDMI 4."

_In my case, when I configured my H1 in early January/late December, the HDMI 4 command was available to me, so I never knew there was an issue. Rather than having each person PM them to get the macro, I guess they released the macro into the 7.7 software. However, as I can see from the detail above, the macro completely depends on there being something plugged in and powered on in HDMI 3 all the time. Since that is not the case for me (HDMI 3 is the XBOX which is not on 24x7), the macro doesn't work. I actually noticed that my Samsung would go straight to HDMI 3 and then try to switch to something (next active port?) and then fail when no signal was found, and now I understand what was going on.

I will have to think about what to do. One option might be to add a step to my "Watch FireTV" activity to power on the XBOX so that there is a signal on HDMI 3, allowing the macro to then move over to HDMI 4. Hokey.


----------



## DougReim

*Swap out for new TV*

Hi,
I bought and loved the H1 years ago when I upgraded my HT, even bought a second One when they were discontinued and discounted to use as a back up for whenever this One dies. Other than to add a few new devices which is pretty easy, I have not touched the set up of my remote in years and I've become an old and senile (at least according to my wife). I need a new TV and I'm wondering if there's an easy way to do a swap from my existing TV to whatever new one I get without having to go in and change every activity, of which I have many and every one involves the TV. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks..................


----------



## bmcn

DougReim said:


> I need a new TV and I'm wondering if there's an easy way to do a swap from my existing TV to whatever new one I get without having to go in and change every activity, of which I have many and every one involves the TV.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks..................


iirc, changing your monitor in devices does not effect activities. Delete your old monitor, add the new one and save; easy peasy.


----------



## mdavej

bmcn said:


> iirc, changing your monitor in devices does not effect activities. Delete your old monitor, add the new one and save; easy peasy.


It has to affect them. There is a confirm step where all associated activities are updated. But you must step through them all since power and input commands may be different. At least that's how it worked on older models.


----------



## sweetp

Hello, I'm looking for a new Logitech Harmony remote to control the following devices,



Epson 5030UB projector
Darbee video processor
Sony Blu Ray player
Older Marantz receiver (13 years old)
Is there a good basic remote that can control all of these?


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## Bond 007

sweetp said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a new Logitech Harmony remote to control the following devices,
> 
> 
> 
> Epson 5030UB projector
> Darbee video processor
> Sony Blu Ray player
> Older Marantz receiver (13 years old)
> Is there a good basic remote that can control all of these?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul


As long as theyre all IR devices the 650 should work.


----------



## mdavej

The Lookup link in my signature will tell you what devices work with Harmony.


----------



## sweetp

Thanks for the help. I think the 650 will work fine for my needs.


Paul


----------



## InVinoVeritas

DougReim said:


> I need a new TV and I'm wondering if there's an easy way to do a swap from my existing TV to whatever new one I get without having to go in and change every activity, of which I have many and every one involves the TV.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks..................


I recommend keeping your current TV device in the H1 setup (don't delete it just yet). Just create the new device, and then replace the old device in all the activities with the new one. That way if you have to/want to switch back, the old TV is there. One step further would be to create a new activity just like the old activity, with the new TV device. Call it "Watch TV New" or something like that. That way you can compare/contrast the old activity to the new one while you sort things out. Makes it a little easier to work through the "well, it used to work, why isn't it working now?" scenario. Once you have it all set the way you want, you can rename the activity to what it was called originally.


----------



## DougReim

bmcn said:


> iirc, changing your monitor in devices does not effect activities. Delete your old monitor, add the new one and save; easy peasy.


"easy peasy"

That's what I wanted to hear, thanx bmcn


----------



## bmcn

mdavej said:


> It has to affect them. There is a confirm step where all associated activities are updated. But you must step through them all since power and input commands may be different. At least that's how it worked on older models.


You could be right; don't recall if activities need to be stepped through after changing monitor, but I stand by "easy peasy," lol.


----------



## ZenBeast

*H1 Won't Switch Inputs or Surround modes - NEW Pio SC-97*

Hey guys,

I've owned my Harmony One for many reliable years. I recently purchased a Pioneer SC-97. After reprogramming the H1 to include the new Pioneer SC-97, It works fine turning it on and off as well as controlling the volume. That's all that it controls. When I change activities say from Watch TV to Watch Blu-ray, it remains on the SAT input.

When I select "Devices" and try to change surround modes, nothing happens. I have to revert to the Pio remote to do everything except turn it on and off and control volume.

Was wondering if anyone has run into this who might suggest a fix.

Thanks a lot for your thoughts.

PannyMann


----------



## Phrynichus

*Cable STB Powers On Only with Help, Not with 'Watch TV'*

Does anyone else have this problem?

My Harmony One will only turn on my cable set-top box when I use help, or explicitly push the power button in the device settings.

For some maddening reason, it will not turn it on when I hit the 'Watch TV' activity.

It's not a big hassle, but it's a hassle. Anyone have any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

PannyMann said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've owned my Harmony One for many reliable years. I recently purchased a Pioneer SC-97. After reprogramming the H1 to include the new Pioneer SC-97, It works fine turning it on and off as well as controlling the volume. That's all that it controls. When I change activities say from Watch TV to Watch Blu-ray, it remains on the SAT input.
> 
> When I select "Devices" and try to change surround modes, nothing happens. I have to revert to the Pio remote to do everything except turn it on and off and control volume.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has run into this who might suggest a fix.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your thoughts.
> 
> PannyMann





Phrynichus said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> My Harmony One will only turn on my cable set-top box when I use help, or explicitly push the power button in the device settings.
> 
> For some maddening reason, it will not turn it on when I hit the 'Watch TV' activity.
> 
> It's not a big hassle, but it's a hassle. Anyone have any ideas? Thank you.


Hola,

It sounds like you may have to edit your remote (and its functionality) by doing an "add" and labeling of a couple buttons/commands.

I hope that helps. Its been a while since I had to tinker with my H1.


----------



## bernie33

PannyMann said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've owned my Harmony One for many reliable years. I recently purchased a Pioneer SC-97. After reprogramming the H1 to include the new Pioneer SC-97, It works fine turning it on and off as well as controlling the volume. That's all that it controls. When I change activities say from Watch TV to Watch Blu-ray, it remains on the SAT input.
> 
> When I select "Devices" and try to change surround modes, nothing happens. I have to revert to the Pio remote to do everything except turn it on and off and control volume.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has run into this who might suggest a fix.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your thoughts.
> 
> PannyMann


First thing, of course, is to be sure that you have the Activity setup correctly, specifying which devices and which inputs to use.

Second thing is that you may want to have the Harmony "learn" the commands from your Pio remote.


----------



## bernie33

Phrynichus said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> My Harmony One will only turn on my cable set-top box when I use help, or explicitly push the power button in the device settings.
> 
> For some maddening reason, it will not turn it on when I hit the 'Watch TV' activity.
> 
> It's not a big hassle, but it's a hassle. Anyone have any ideas? Thank you.


Do you have the Activity set to "leave devices alone", rather than to turn them on or off as you change Activities? I don't remember if that is something you choose by device or by activity, but there is an option for that.


----------



## TriTon464

Guys you might remember I have a MX-5000 in our theater. I had a Harmony 900. I thought it was nice. I then had for nearly a year the Elite. It was also quite nice for what it is. The thing is my system is only a 2 channel stereo but it is over six figures. I decided to get a MX-1200 instead finally. Of course you cannot compare the two. I am positive the Elite will serve many people well. It, is in it's own right a fine remote. Logitech builds solid products. Of course it is a different market segment. I still highly recommend it if it suits you. Having all RS232 the Elite just could not support this system to it's potential. I mean no hard feelings. The Elite is still a great remote if it meets your needs. This is why I have not posted here for a while. I have no issues with it because I no longer have it.


----------



## pappaduke

*Voice remote?*

Comcast recently sent me an email telling me I could get their voice remote at no additional costs. So I had one delivered (for free) and I must say I like the voice control. Now I'm wondering will Logitech ever come out with a universal voice remote🤔


----------



## Carter D

bernie33 said:


> Do you have the Activity set to "leave devices alone", rather than to turn them on or off as you change Activities? I don't remember if that is something you choose by device or by activity, but there is an option for that.


Hi all. Just had my 2015 Sony 4K TV activated as RVU. Reprogrammed my Ulitmate Home to send out SONY codes to the TV for Directv. Favorites are no longer available to me. I can enter them on the Harmony numeric keypad, but no channel icons. Message on the remote says I have to login to my Harmony account, but I'm already logged in. Any suggestions much appreciated.
Carter


----------



## Carter D

Carter D said:


> Hi all. Just had my 2015 Sony 4K TV activated as RVU. Reprogrammed my Ulitmate Home to send out SONY codes to the TV for Directv. Favorites are no longer available to me. I can enter them on the Harmony numeric keypad, but no channel icons. Message on the remote says I have to login to my Harmony account, but I'm already logged in. Any suggestions much appreciated.
> Carter


Never mind. I had to redo all my favorites and all is OK now.
Thanks,
Carter


----------



## Lyons07

*NVIDIA Shield Help*

Hi,
I have the Harmony One remote with My Harmony Software and trying to get it to work with the Nvidia Shield. I've setup up the device first, but it doesn't show the Nvidia shield startup commands in my Activity. It's not there. I searched all over and can't seem to figure this out. Plus I can't seem to find the power on and off for the Nvidia shield. I've worked on this all day, it still not working.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, Jerry


----------



## Sgooter

Lyons07 said:


> Hi,
> I have the Harmony One remote with My Harmony Software and trying to get it to work with the Nvidia Shield. I've setup up the device first, but it doesn't show the Nvidia shield startup commands in my Activity. It's not there. I searched all over and can't seem to figure this out. Plus I can't seem to find the power on and off for the Nvidia shield. I've worked on this all day, it still not working.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you, Jerry


Jerry,
This has to be frustrating. I can only suggest you delete/remove the Nvidia Shield as a device in the My Harmony software, then run the programming update on the H1 remote. Exit/close the My Harmony software, then open it up again, and start the steps all over again to find and select the Nvidia Shield device, run the set up steps and update the H1 again...and hope it catches this time. Make sure that when you're running the programming update on the H1, you wait until the final page loads that asks you if all is working OK. If Nvidia still doesn't work, then contact Logitech.


----------



## Lyons07

Sgooter said:


> Jerry,
> This has to be frustrating. I can only suggest you delete/remove the Nvidia Shield as a device in the My Harmony software, then run the programming update on the H1 remote. Exit/close the My Harmony software, then open it up again, and start the steps all over again to find and select the Nvidia Shield device, run the set up steps and update the H1 again...and hope it catches this time. Make sure that when you're running the programming update on the H1, you wait until the final page loads that asks you if all is working OK. If Nvidia still doesn't work, then contact Logitech.


Thanks for the replay!
After many hours trying to figure this out, I called Logitech. They got it to work. They had me change Manufacture to NVIDIA then Model to P2571

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Led Zappa

I feel dumb asking this, but can you set the power button to a learned command on a device. I want to have the remote set to device one, but want the power button to just work with turning on the projector. I am also having trouble making sure the projector has a Logitech code. Only a very similar projector model is listed in compatibility page. So I need to make sure I can set the power button to a learned command and don't care much about the other buttons. Might get a cheaper harmony if this will work. Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria

Led Zappa said:


> I feel dumb asking this, but can you set the power button to a learned command on a device. I want to have the remote set to device one, but want the power button to just work with turning on the projector. I am also having trouble making sure the projector has a Logitech code. Only a very similar projector model is listed in compatibility page. So I need to make sure I can set the power button to a learned command and don't care much about the other buttons. Might get a cheaper harmony if this will work. Thanks.


The power button serves only one purpose... shutting down all devices in the current activity. It cannot be customized in any way. 

If you need to control power for a device within an activity, add the power command for that device to one of the hard or soft buttons in the activity. I typically do this for two different cases: One is when a device in an activity does not have discrete power commands (most often, a cable STB), I will add it's power toggle command to the typically unused "E" button at the bottom right of the remote. If the STB power gets out of sync, the power command is right there to fix it (without needing to go through any help menus or resorting to device mode). The other time I add device power commands to an activity is for primarily listening activities that might occasionally require the display to be on for menu navigation. I will fire the display up as part of the activity startup... once everything is set and playing I just hit the display power command that I added as a custom button command in the activity.


----------



## Led Zappa

Thanks jcalabria. Unfortunately this is meant for users that will be walking in blind to a meeting room and it needs to be obvious what button to hit for power. We are trying to make that the only functional button as we don't want people changing the settings on the projector such as aspect ratio. 

I'll have to get my hands on a remote and try the Logitech device for another InFocus projector and see if it works on ours. I contacted InFocus tech support and they were unable to give me any information on the IR for their own products LOL. They said that the closet model Logitech has listed will "probably work" on the one I have, but they couldn't be 100%. Incredible really.


----------



## jcalabria

Led Zappa said:


> Thanks jcalabria. Unfortunately this is meant for users that will be walking in blind to a meeting room and it needs to be obvious what button to hit for power. We are trying to make that the only functional button as we don't want people changing the settings on the projector such as aspect ratio.
> 
> I'll have to get my hands on a remote and try the Logitech device for another InFocus projector and see if it works on ours. I contacted InFocus tech support and they were unable to give me any information on the IR for their own products LOL. They said that the closet model Logitech has listed will "probably work" on the one I have, but they couldn't be 100%. Incredible really.


Believe me, as a commercial AV designer I sympathize with the need to "idiot proof" meeting room systems. The simpler the room, the harder it can be.

You still should have a lot of flexibility in how you program the One to achieve your goal. If all you need to do is turn on the projector and set an input (e.g., PC input from the conference table), you can create a single activity to do that, so that "PROJECTOR ON" was the ONLY thing that appeared in the touch screen when you picked up the remote. The activity could be set up such that once in the activity, there were absolutely no functioning buttons and a blank touch screen. By stripping out all commands from all buttons and having no custom buttons in the touchscreen, they really won't have much else to choose from except the standard master power button to shut things down. If you really want to make it idiot proof, remove all of the button/touch screen commands for Device mode as well. You would have a pretty idiot proof system that way (certainly more idiot proof than handing them the projector's oem remote.


----------



## Led Zappa

jcalabria said:


> Believe me, as a commercial AV designer I sympathize with the need to "idiot proof" meeting room systems. The simpler the room, the harder it can be.
> 
> You still should have a lot of flexibility in how you program the One to achieve your goal. If all you need to do is turn on the projector and set an input (e.g., PC input from the conference table), you can create a single activity to do that, so that "PROJECTOR ON" was the ONLY thing that appeared in the touch screen when you picked up the remote. The activity could be set up such that once in the activity, there were absolutely no functioning buttons and a blank touch screen. By stripping out all commands from all buttons and having no custom buttons in the touchscreen, they really won't have much else to choose from except the standard master power button to shut things down. If you really want to make it idiot proof, remove all of the button/touch screen commands for Device mode as well. You would have a pretty idiot proof system that way (certainly more idiot proof than handing them the projector's oem remote.


Excellent ideas. Thanks!


----------



## paligap

I have a Denon 4520 receiver and an Oppo 103D disc player. I'm trying to figure out how to program my Harmony One so that when I play movies I use Audyssey, and when I play music I use Audyssey Flat. I have set up separate activities for the two, but when I try to add the actions necessary to select either Audyssey or Audyssey Flat in the Denon, the drop-down does not contain the options I need past the initial "Setup" option. For example, the sequence of options I need to select manually in the Denon is:

Setup
Audio
Audyssey
(Move through the Audyssey options)
Select
Setup (to exit Setup menu)

I encounter the same problem with the drop-down when I try to use "Customize Buttons". Is there some kind of shortcut I'm missing?


----------



## bmcn

paligap said:


> I have a Denon 4520...


My 4311 has 3 quick selects which Harmony calls depending on the activity. 4520 could have the same function.

Try posting your question on this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...049-official-denon-avr-4520ci-thread-446.html

btw, i recently purchased a pair of Reference 3's and they look and sound good to me. My F8500 is pretty good, too.


----------



## jcalabria

Most AVRs (Denon and Onkyo in particular) can respond to literally hundreds of discrete IR commands that can directly access all sorts of things that take multiple menu levels to access with the standard OE remote (which is typically what the standard Harmony database will emulate). My Onkyo TX-NR1010 has over discrete 200 IR commands just for the main zone, and I find several of them indispensable in situations exactly like yours... for example I have separate activities for watching Blu-rays vs. listening to hi-res music... with the primary difference being the discrete setting of appropriate audio modes. 

For Denon's, at least one source for (at least some of) their discrete codes and how to use them with a Harmony remote can be found HERE. There are other ways to ad additional commands to your Harmony device database, but the easiest is typically to obtain the ones you need and request Harmony support to add them for you. They used to be pretty liberal with adding them for customers and have done it for me... more recently I've heard mixed stories including possibly charging for the service (which still may be worth it).

EDIT: You can download the complete IR database from Denon HERE. 
Drill down through to the 4311 and it's at the bottom of the list of downloads. Note that the file you download has no extension... you'll have to add ".XLS" so it can be recognized as a spreadsheet.


----------



## dbphd

Yesterday I changed the commands of my Harmony One to replace a Sony XA5400ES with an Esoteric SA-60. The setup menu shows analog 7.1 input as a selection for the Bryston SP3, but doesn't switch from DSD to 7.1 nor will it switch back to DSD if set to 7.1. It does power up the SA-60, SP3, and Parasound JC 2 BP, opens and closes the SA-60 tray, plays discs, and controls volume of the SP3. Am I missing something in the set up?


----------



## paligap

bmcn said:


> My 4311 has 3 quick selects which Harmony calls depending on the activity. 4520 could have the same function.
> 
> Try posting your question on this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...049-official-denon-avr-4520ci-thread-446.html
> 
> btw, i recently purchased a pair of Reference 3's and they look and sound good to me. My F8500 is pretty good, too.


I have 4 macro buttons on my 4520 remote. I wonder if I could program those and then have the Harmony "learn" them. I'll try the other thread, but I've often seen people refer RC questions to this forum. I love my Rockets and my 8500.



jcalabria said:


> Most AVRs (Denon and Onkyo in particular) can respond to literally hundreds of discrete IR commands that can directly access all sorts of things that take multiple menu levels to access with the standard OE remote (which is typically what the standard Harmony database will emulate). My Onkyo TX-NR1010 has over discrete 200 IR commands just for the main zone, and I find several of them indispensable in situations exactly like yours... for example I have separate activities for watching Blu-rays vs. listening to hi-res music... with the primary difference being the discrete setting of appropriate audio modes.
> 
> For Denon's, at least one source for (at least some of) their discrete codes and how to use them with a Harmony remote can be found HERE. There are other ways to ad additional commands to your Harmony device database, but the easiest is typically to obtain the ones you need and request Harmony support to add them for you. They used to be pretty liberal with adding them for customers and have done it for me... more recently I've heard mixed stories including possibly charging for the service (which still may be worth it).


I'll try that batpig thread. I've used his threads as a resource in the past. I have a mostly rudimentary understanding of how remotes interface with multiple components.


----------



## bmcn

paligap said:


> I have 4 macro buttons on my 4520 remote. I wonder if I could program those and then have the Harmony "learn" them. I'll try the other thread, but I've often seen people refer RC questions to this forum. I love my Rockets and my 8500.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that batpig thread. I've used his threads as a resource in the past. I have a mostly rudimentary understanding of how remotes interface with multiple components.


On your Denon, make selections for video, then save as QS [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 ;[/URL] save your music selections as #2. 

No need for learning macros. In Harmony, create a Video activity that includes calling #1 , then a Music activity that calls QS #2. Harmony already has those functions for the 4311, and I presume your model. Easy Peasy.


----------



## paligap

bmcn said:


> On your Denon, make selections for video, then save as QS [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 ;[/URL] save your music selections as #2.
> 
> No need for learning macros. In Harmony, create a Video activity that includes calling #1 , then a Music activity that calls QS #2. Harmony already has those functions for the 4311, and I presume your model. Easy Peasy.


That worked. I even set up two other QS before I realized that I needed them only when I wanted to differentiate the form of Audyssey when using the same source. Otherwise, the receiver "knows" which form I need with which input.

Thanks!


----------



## SeekingNirvana

I have had the Harmony One for about 3 years, and love it! I would rather keep it then get the new ultimate remote. I like that the One has real buttons that you can feel in the dark. Anyways.........I have been having a problem with the remote for about a year now. It started intermittently, and now it is just about every time I use it. I am constantly getting the "Remote assistant" popping up. It asks if every thing is set up correctly as if I hit the help button. It tells me to hide the assistant I need to use the software to do so, but I do not see anywhere to disable. I have reloaded all the settings at least 4 times trying to fix the problem, but no success. The remote still works, I just need to hit the No button to get passed the help screen, but its really annoying. 

Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone opened up the remote to fix the circuit board? Maybe the help button is shorting out?

Like I said I would rather keep this remote then get the new ultimate. I feel is was a downgrade compared to the One.


----------



## Bond 007

SeekingNirvana said:


> I have had the Harmony One for about 3 years, and love it! I would rather keep it then get the new ultimate remote. I like that the One has real buttons that you can feel in the dark. Anyways.........I have been having a problem with the remote for about a year now. It started intermittently, and now it is just about every time I use it. I am constantly getting the "Remote assistant" popping up. It asks if every thing is set up correctly as if I hit the help button. It tells me to hide the assistant I need to use the software to do so, but I do not see anywhere to disable. I have reloaded all the settings at least 4 times trying to fix the problem, but no success. The remote still works, I just need to hit the No button to get passed the help screen, but its really annoying.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone opened up the remote to fix the circuit board? Maybe the help button is shorting out?
> 
> Like I said I would rather keep this remote then get the new ultimate. I feel is was a downgrade compared to the One.


From the Activities screen you should see an Options option. Touch that.


----------



## pappaduke

SeekingNirvana said:


> I have had the Harmony One for about 3 years, and love it! I would rather keep it then get the new ultimate remote. I like that the One has real buttons that you can feel in the dark. Anyways.........I have been having a problem with the remote for about a year now. It started intermittently, and now it is just about every time I use it. I am constantly getting the "Remote assistant" popping up. It asks if every thing is set up correctly as if I hit the help button. It tells me to hide the assistant I need to use the software to do so, but I do not see anywhere to disable. I have reloaded all the settings at least 4 times trying to fix the problem, but no success. The remote still works, I just need to hit the No button to get passed the help screen, but its really annoying.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone opened up the remote to fix the circuit board? Maybe the help button is shorting out?
> 
> Like I said I would rather keep this remote then get the new ultimate. I feel is was a downgrade compared to the One.


My info button gives me problems from time to time. I need to press it extra hard to get it to work or press it in the right spot. At some point I will get it repaired and this is where I plan to send it. http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/
It's been mentioned by many in this forum. I too do not want to replace this remote. Hopefully this can help you.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Bond 007 said:


> From the Activities screen you should see an Options option. Touch that.


I never looked there......I clicked "Turn remote assistant off" lets see if that fixes it. I was looking on the computer software for something, and never saw anything,

Thanks!


----------



## SeekingNirvana

pappaduke said:


> My info button gives me problems from time to time. I need to press it extra hard to get it to work or press it in the right spot. At some point I will get it repaired and this is where I plan to send it. http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/
> It's been mentioned by many in this forum. I too do not want to replace this remote. Hopefully this can help you.


Thanks for the info, if I ever have a major breakdown Ill look into sending my remote there. 

Problem with my remote is that a button is pretty much being pressed by itself. Thanks to @Bond007 I think/hope its fixed.


----------



## grantb3

SeekingNirvana said:


> Anyways.........I have been having a problem with the remote for about a year now. It started intermittently, and now it is just about every time I use it. I am constantly getting the "Remote assistant" popping up. It asks if every thing is set up correctly as if I hit the help button. It tells me to hide the assistant I need to use the software to do so, but I do not see anywhere to disable. I have reloaded all the settings at least 4 times trying to fix the problem, but no success. The remote still works, I just need to hit the No button to get passed the help screen, but its really annoying.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone opened up the remote to fix the circuit board? Maybe the help button is shorting out?


Yeah it does kind of sound like the help button. I have a similar problem but I know that mine is rebooting by itself. Sometimes I will see the bootup splash screen then it goes to the scenario you mention.


----------



## guitarguy316

so i just realized my battery is swollen like crazy! no wonder it reboots all the time and holds little charge daily. i called their support and they asked for a picture which i'll send later when i get home. what's the latest they've been doing for people with these? a new harmony one remote or some newer model? they told me NOT to try to remove the battery.


----------



## mdavej

If they replace your remote, it will probably be a Touch or newer. Ones are long gone.


----------



## Geezer

You can buy a battery very cheap. Look on ebay or amazon. I would never part with my One due to a battery swell.


----------



## pappaduke

Once they replace your One, you will no longer be able to update it. So if you manage to get the battery out you'll be stuck with the current settings.


----------



## Bond 007

IIRC I got a replacement battery at Amazon for about $10.


----------



## Bond 007

pappaduke said:


> Once they replace your One, you will no longer be able to update it. So if you manage to get the battery out you'll be stuck with the current settings.


Not really. He could just create a different Harmony account.


----------



## rc05

Do they not blacklist the old remote based on serial number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pappaduke

rc05 said:


> Do they not blacklist the old remote based on serial number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was exactly what they did, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## deano86

Yes, Once Logitech provides a replacement remote control... the ID or serial number of the old remote is black flagged and upon connecting with the database for programming the remote, you will get a message that it is no longer in service....no matter what account you use for it..


----------



## Bond 007

Good to know.


----------



## Sgooter

mdavej said:


> If they replace your remote, it will probably be a Touch or newer. Ones are long gone.


Two years ago Logitech replaced both of my Harmony Ones with Ultimate Ones. I have continued using my Ones (fortunately) because the U1's button/switch layout and design totally suck. Looking today at their lineup of remotes, I think the likely replacement for a One is the 950. My first impression is that the 950 looks very much like a "modernized" One.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> Two years ago Logitech replaced both of my Harmony Ones with Ultimate Ones. I have continued using my Ones (fortunately) because the U1's button/switch layout and design totally suck. Looking today at their lineup of remotes, I think the likely replacement for a One is the 950. My first impression is that the 950 looks very much like a "modernized" One.


So you were able to keep using your old Harmony Ones after Logitech replaced them with Ultimate Ones?
What was wrong with your Harmony Ones?


----------



## guitarguy316

Yes, here's what they said after confirming my pictures...

"We're going to replace it with Harmony Ultimate One. We want to inform you that since there will be a replacement, your Harmony One will be locked here in our system." After looking at reviews, it seems the ultimate one is not highly regarded. I am not sure I want to part with my OG one and may go find a battery on Amazon/eBay route.

However, I see they are phasing out the ultimate one for the new 950. I may ask to have it replaced with a 950...any thoughts on that? The one thing that I can't figure out is that on my OG one there are numbers for changing channels. How do you do this on the ultimate one or 950 since there's no specific number buttons anymore?


----------



## Bond 007

guitarguy316 said:


> Yes, here's what they said after confirming my pictures...
> 
> "We're going to replace it with Harmony Ultimate One. We want to inform you that since there will be a replacement, your Harmony One will be locked here in our system." After looking at reviews, it seems the ultimate one is not highly regarded. I am not sure I want to part with my OG one and may go find a battery on Amazon/eBay route.
> 
> However, I see they are phasing out the ultimate one for the new 950. I may ask to have it replaced with a 950...any thoughts on that? The one thing that I can't figure out is that on my OG one there are numbers for changing channels. How do you do this on the ultimate one or 950 since there's no specific number buttons anymore?


Touchscreen.
Whats an OG one?
Can you post your pics here?


----------



## guitarguy316

Bond 007 said:


> Touchscreen.
> Whats an OG one?
> Can you post your pics here?


sorry using some hip lingo 

OG as in "original gangster"...what I really mean is the original harmony one: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/harmony-one-advanced-universal-remote

pictures of what?


----------



## Bond 007

guitarguy316 said:


> sorry using some hip lingo
> 
> OG as in "original gangster"...what I really mean is the original harmony one: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/harmony-one-advanced-universal-remote
> 
> pictures of what?


Guess Im not hip. Best to use tech terms in a tech forum.
Pics of the swollen battery.


----------



## guitarguy316

Bond 007 said:


> Guess Im not hip. Best to use tech terms in a tech forum.
> Pics of the swollen battery.


I would except the ones I took include my name and contact info. They requested a picture of the battery stuck swollen in the remote along with a piece of paper next to it with my contact info and case #. I'm guessing people were getting free remotes by using other peoples' pictures.

Google harmony one swollen battery. It's a common issue that they never officially did a recall on.


----------



## Bond 007

guitarguy316 said:


> I would except the ones I took include my name and contact info. They requested a picture of the battery stuck swollen in the remote along with a piece of paper next to it with my contact info and case #. I'm guessing people were getting free remotes by using other peoples' pictures.
> 
> Google harmony one swollen battery. It's a common issue that they never officially did a recall on.


Understood.


----------



## mdavej

Bond 007 said:


> So you were able to keep using your old Harmony Ones after Logitech replaced them with Ultimate Ones?


You can use them indefinitely, but you can't ever change them again. You typically have a couple of weeks before they get locked down.


----------



## Sgooter

guitarguy316 said:


> Yes, here's what they said after confirming my pictures...
> 
> "We're going to replace it with Harmony Ultimate One. We want to inform you that since there will be a replacement, your Harmony One will be locked here in our system." After looking at reviews, it seems the ultimate one is not highly regarded. I am not sure I want to part with my OG one and may go find a battery on Amazon/eBay route.
> However, I see they are phasing out the ultimate one for the new 950. I may ask to have it replaced with a 950...any thoughts on that? The one thing that I can't figure out is that on my OG one there are numbers for changing channels. How do you do this on the ultimate one or 950 since there's no specific number buttons anymore?


Given a choice, I would definitely take the 950 over the Ult One. 950 layout and screen size better (IMO) than Ult One. Just wish they had channel buttons vs screen buttons.


----------



## Tom Thomas

Sgooter said:


> Given a choice, I would definitely take the 950 over the Ult One. 950 layout and screen size better (IMO) than Ult One. Just wish they had channel buttons vs screen buttons.


The 650 is very similar to the One layout. It doesn't have recharge ability and has buttons instead of touch screen.


----------



## Sgooter

Bond 007 said:


> So you were able to keep using your old Harmony Ones after Logitech replaced them with Ultimate Ones?
> What was wrong with your Harmony Ones?


I had the swollen battery problem. I can continue using the H1s until the batteries totally die, but can never re-program them.
I recently found a good video for disassembling the H1 to replace the swollen battery. Had I know about it two years ago I would have tried it first before "swapping" my H1s for the Ult Ones.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> I had the swollen battery problem. I can continue using the H1s until the batteries totally die, but can never re-program them.


I understand you cant reprogram but why cant you replace the battery?


----------



## Sgooter

Bond 007 said:


> I understand you cant reprogram but why cant you replace the battery?


Both batteries were swollen so badly I couldn't get them to budge in any direction that would have allowed me to remove them without damaging the remotes. The video in my earlier post seems the likely solution for removing a swollen battery. Best option is to replace the swollen battery. The free replacement remotes from Logitech are a nice gesture, but the newer remotes are simply not as good as the H1, in my opinion.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> Both batteries were swollen so badly I couldn't get them to budge in any direction that would have allowed me to remove them without damaging the remotes. The video in my earlier post seems the likely solution for removing a swollen battery. Best option is to replace the swollen battery. The free replacement remotes from Logitech are a nice gesture, but the newer remotes are simply not as good as the H1, in my opinion.


Yeah..that was a stupid question. My bad.


----------



## jmcging

I'm thinking about stockpiling a couple old school Harmony One+ remotes to avoid having to replace them with an inferior modern design remote. I own a a Harmony Ultimate One, which sits in a drawer as it's so not usable, what a complete waste of money, a Harmony Companion that I can use but my wife hates due to the keypad size, a Harmony Smart Control that is like the Companion (but the Companion fits in the hand better) and a Harmony 650 that we use in the bedroom. The beauty of the Harmony One+ and the 650 is the placement of the number keys where god intended, on physical keys (not a touchpad) and at the bottom of the device, not above the cursor pad.

We know the channel numbers, we use the channel numbers and can use the remote by touch in the dark with zero issues. You can't operate those others without looking at them and that is a huge mistake in my opinion.

If there is a remote out there with the functionality of the Harmony One+ and a keypad that is similar, I'd be first in line to see if it would be an adequate replacement. 

Logitech was good enough to replace my One+ when the battery did it's swelling thing but why they relegate the physical keypad to their 2nd level tier product (the 650) is a mystery.


----------



## Tom Thomas

jmcging said:


> I'm thinking about stockpiling a couple old school Harmony One+ remotes to avoid having to replace them with an inferior modern design remote. I own a a Harmony Ultimate One, which sits in a drawer as it's so not usable, what a complete waste of money, a Harmony Companion that I can use but my wife hates due to the keypad size, a Harmony Smart Control that is like the Companion (but the Companion fits in the hand better) and a Harmony 650 that we use in the bedroom. The beauty of the Harmony One+ and the 650 is the placement of the number keys where god intended, on physical keys (not a touchpad) and at the bottom of the device, not above the cursor pad.
> 
> We know the channel numbers, we use the channel numbers and can use the remote by touch in the dark with zero issues. You can't operate those others without looking at them and that is a huge mistake in my opinion.
> 
> If there is a remote out there with the functionality of the Harmony One+ and a keypad that is similar, I'd be first in line to see if it would be an adequate replacement.
> 
> Logitech was good enough to replace my One+ when the battery did it's swelling thing but why they relegate the physical keypad to their 2nd level tier product (the 650) is a mystery.


I did that a couple years ago. When Logitech discontinued the H1 I shopped ebay and picked up a couple spares. I program them all with the same account so they all work exactly the same. I rotate them to keep the batteries fresh. I also wish Logitech would see there is a market for remotes with buttons like the H1.


----------



## jmcging

Tom Thomas said:


> I did that a couple years ago. When Logitech discontinued the H1 I shopped ebay and picked up a couple spares. I program them all with the same account so they all work exactly the same. I rotate them to keep the batteries fresh. I also wish Logitech would see there is a market for remotes with buttons like the H1.


Do you have each listed as a separate remote on your My Harmony account or just swap different remotes using a single Harmony remote on My Harmony? Because I'm thinking that's my future as well.


----------



## flight planner

Tom Thomas said:


> I did that a couple years ago. When Logitech discontinued the H1 I shopped ebay and picked up a couple spares. I program them all with the same account so they all work exactly the same. I rotate them to keep the batteries fresh. I also wish Logitech would see there is a market for remotes with buttons like the H1.


Ditto here and I rotate them also.
Have 1 account on My Harmony and update all of them to the same profile anytime I change any devices or settings.
Too good a remote to have to give up.


----------



## mdavej

jmcging said:


> If there is a remote out there with the functionality of the Harmony One+ and a keypad that is similar, I'd be first in line to see if it would be an adequate replacement.


Here's what I use, and it's a lot cheaper than the One. I find it more than adequate. See my Nevo link below for a detailed comparison with Harmony One and 650.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...tech-harmony-one-thread-291.html#post34331434


----------



## Tom Thomas

jmcging said:


> Do you have each listed as a separate remote on your My Harmony account or just swap different remotes using a single Harmony remote on My Harmony? Because I'm thinking that's my future as well.


Like Flight Planner said, I have 1 account and update all of the remotes to the same profile anytime I change any devices or settings.


----------



## Bond 007

Tom Thomas said:


> Like Flight Planner said, I have 1 account and update all of the remotes to the same profile anytime I change any devices or settings.


Does the account consider them all to be the same single remote? 1 acct for 1 remote?


----------



## Tom Thomas

Bond 007 said:


> Does the account consider them all to be the same single remote? 1 acct for 1 remote?


Yes, they are all treated exactly the same.


----------



## IFLYSWA

mdavej said:


> Here's what I use, and it's a lot cheaper than the One. I find it more than adequate. See my Nevo link below for a detailed comparison with Harmony One and 650.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...tech-harmony-one-thread-291.html#post34331434


At that price, it is worth looking at just to see if you like it....that's pretty amazing. I bought an Ultimate some time ago to replace my One and absolutely hated it at first. Over time, I have grown to like it just fine. I have an old one with a completely screwed up screen that I would pull out when I forgot to charge the Ultimate, and it really feels kind of clunky after getting used to the Ultimate. And I never thought I would feel that way....


----------



## captnem0

*Harmony One Reinstall software 7*

My computer motherboard (7 years old) died but hard drive was ok. Put together new computer but saved the old hard, did not install it in new computer.
My harmony one is still going strong after 8 or 9 years. I was using logitech's software 7 on my old computer and I lost the login info it used. Their web site login and reset doesn't work if you just use their software login.

I would like to install the new software on my new computer but was wondering if I connect my one with new login, will the new software wipe out the existing setup on the harmony one. I can't transfer because I don't know the login.

Question 1. Do you think it will wipe out the existing setup on my harmony one if I do the above?
Question 2. Does anyone know where the original login might be stored on the logitech folder on my old hard drive?

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

1. Yes, a new account will wipe out your existing config.
2. Nowhere

Here's the procedure for recovering your login:
http://support.logitech.com/en_hk/article/10640?product=a0qi00000069vCRAAY

If that doesn't work, you're out of luck. You'll need to start from scratch. So take good notes about your current config.


----------



## de8212

Kinda having an issue with a h1 and a Vizio sound bar. I have an Xbox one connected to the toslink and a TiVo mini connected to the composite. On either activity I have to hit help a few times until it finds the correct audio input. 
Any ideas on minimizing the trouble?


----------



## Dominic26

I have 2 H1's and we love them. Let me see if I have this right. If you want a Logitech Harmony remote with a touch screen AND hard numbers, your only choices are the 650 and 700? That's crazy!


----------



## Bond 007

Dominic26 said:


> I have 2 H1's and we love them. Let me see if I have this right. If you want a Logitech Harmony remote with a touch screen AND hard numbers, your only choices are the 650 and 700? That's crazy!


650 and 700 dont have a touchscreen.


----------



## Dominic26

Bond 007 said:


> 650 and 700 dont have a touchscreen.


Yes. I just noticed the buttons on the sides. Even worse than I thought. No wonder we're all holding on to our 1's.


----------



## mylan

Ok, I'm stumped. I am trying to update my One with commands for my new Tivo Bolt but it turns it off when I hit the power off button. Going into the menu gives me an option to leave the Tivo on but it will not let me finish it, any ideas?

Specifically, in settings it says "what settings do you want to change, power settings, my device doesn't turn on correctly. 
Set that and you get a screen that says "I want to leave this device powered on all the time
Select that and you get "I press the same button" or "I press two different buttons" and the tip is select the second option, click that and and you get command settings but it asks for a command duration, I just want it to NOT turn it on..period..
This and hooking up a Tivo Bolt and Mini the same day is a bit much...


----------



## InVinoVeritas

mylan said:


> Ok, I'm stumped. I am trying to update my One with commands for my new Tivo Bolt but it turns it off when I hit the power off button. Going into the menu gives me an option to leave the Tivo on but it will not let me finish it, any ideas?
> 
> Specifically, in settings it says "what settings do you want to change, power settings, my device doesn't turn on correctly.
> Set that and you get a screen that says "I want to leave this device powered on all the time
> Select that and you get "I press the same button" or "I press two different buttons" and the tip is select the second option, click that and and you get command settings but it asks for a command duration, I just want it to NOT turn it on..period..
> This and hooking up a Tivo Bolt and Mini the same day is a bit much...


The power off button turns off all devices that were turned on by the One. The options to leave it on are for when you are changing activities. For instance, if you have an activity 'Watch TV' and you elect to keep devices turned on, when you change to 'Listen to CD', it will leave all the original 'Watch TV' devices on (instead of powering off the unneeded ones), and also power on any additional devices. When you press the power off button, every device that was turned on will turn off.

I have mine set that way, so that everything I do stays on until I am done with everything - then everything goes off. Watch TV, Watch Netflix, Play XBox, etc.

Not sure what you are trying to do but hope that helps.


----------



## mylan

InVinoVeritas said:


> Not sure what you are trying to do but hope that helps.


I am trying to program the One to never turn off the Tivo Bolt, regardless of which activity I've selected, so far to no avail.


----------



## jcalabria

mylan said:


> I am trying to program the One to never turn off the Tivo Bolt, regardless of which activity I've selected, so far to no avail.


In the power settings for the Tivo device, tell the software that your remote has no power buttons (last option) rather than you want to leave it on all the time. The remote will then totally ignore power for the TiVo.


----------



## mylan

jcalabria said:


> In the power settings for the Tivo device, tell the software that your remote has no power buttons (last option) rather than you want to leave it on all the time. The remote will then totally ignore power for the TiVo.


Much appreciated, I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## khansha

Has anyone gotten the Harmony 650 working with the Onkyo HT-RC-270 AV receiver? During setup it seemed to recognize the model number but most of the extra buttons don't really seem to work as expected.

Thanks


----------



## jcalabria

khansha said:


> Has anyone gotten the Harmony 650 working with the Onkyo HT-RC-270 AV receiver? During setup it seemed to recognize the model number but most of the extra buttons don't really seem to work as expected.
> 
> Thanks


Not that particular model, but I've never have had much problem at all programming Harmony remotes for many other Onkyos (TX-NR801, TX-SR806, TX-SR876, TX-NR3007, TX-NR5008, TX-NR1010, TX-NR535, HT-R2295, HT-R693). The Onkyo IR command structure is consistent across multiple models/years, with only a few new commands being added each year. Since the most likely issue is that the Harmony database for your model may be incomplete or have errors, I would try using another similar vintage model in the Harmony database such as a TX-NR808, TX-NR1008, etc. 

Alternatively, you could just teach the Harmony the correct IR commands from your OE remote for any commands that do not behave as expected.


----------



## mylan

I have just updated my One and noticed the time is wrong, it does indicate Wednesday but it says 5:08, any suggestions?


----------



## Tom Thomas

You can adjust the time and date on the remote itself. I think it's under OPTIONS on the main screen.
My One only goes to 2010 or so if I remember correctly


----------



## mylan

Tom Thomas said:


> You can adjust the time and date on the remote itself. I think it's under OPTIONS on the main screen.
> My One only goes to 2010 or so if I remember correctly


Much appreciated, that was it. I've had my One for five years and I am still finding out things about it.....


----------



## khansha

jcalabria said:


> Not that particular model, but I've never have had much problem at all programming Harmony remotes for many other Onkyos (TX-NR801, TX-SR806, TX-SR876, TX-NR3007, TX-NR5008, TX-NR1010, TX-NR535, HT-R2295, HT-R693). The Onkyo IR command structure is consistent across multiple models/years, with only a few new commands being added each year. Since the most likely issue is that the Harmony database for your model may be incomplete or have errors, I would try using another similar vintage model in the Harmony database such as a TX-NR808, TX-NR1008, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, you could just teach the Harmony the correct IR commands from your OE remote for any commands that do not behave as expected.


Thanks for the suggestions, I tried using the TX-NR808 model number but I still cannot use the remote to control the receiver. Unfortunately my OE remote doesn't seem to work anymore.

I did call into Logitech support and they recommended getting the pronto hex codes and emailing them. Would you have an idea if those hex codes are available on this or other websites even for the TX-NR708 or the TX-NR808?

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Onkyo support will email you the codes upon request. But I can tell you that all models in the past several years share the same codes, just like jcalabria said. So any model you pick should work fine. It's more likely that something is wrong with your Onkyo or interfering with it.

Here's the latest list of codes I have. Your models are in columns BV and BY, with codes in C, D, E for zones 1, 2, 3 respectively. They have the same codes as the following ~170 other models:



Spoiler



TX-DS989
DTR-9.1
RDC-7
TX-DS989
DTC-9.1
RDC-7
(Ver2.0)
TX-DS787
DTR-7.1
TX-DS595
DTR-5.2
TX-DS696
DTR-6.2
TX-DS797
DTR-7.2
TX-DS898
DTR-8.2
TX-SR600
DTR-5.3
TX-SR700
DTR-6.3
TX-SR800
TX-NR900
TX-NA900
DTR-8.3
DTR-7.3
DTC-9.4
DTC-7
TX-SR601
DTR-5.4
TX-SR701
DTR-6.4
TX-NR801 TX-NR901
DTX-7 DTR-8.4 DTR-7.4
DTR-4.5
DTR-5.5
DTR-6.5
TX-SR602
TX-SR702
TX-NR1000
TX-NR5000ETX-NA1000
DTR-10.5
RDC-7.1
TX-SR703
TX-SR803
DTR-4.6
DTR-5.6
DTR-6.6
DTR-7.6
TX-8222
TX-8522
TX-SR804
DTR-7.7
DTX-7.7
TX-SR605
TX-SA605
DTR-5.8
DTX-5.8
TX-SR505
TX-SR805
TX-SA805
TX-SR875
TX-SA875
DTR-7.8
DTX-7.8
DTC-9.8
PR-SC885
TX-NR905
TX-NA905
DTR-8.8
DTX-8.8
TX-SR705
TX-SA705
DTR-6.8
TX-SR606
TX-SA606X
DTR-5.9
DTX-5.9
DTR-4.9
TX-SR706
TX-SA706
DTR-6.9
TX-SR806
TX-SA806
TX-SA706X
DTR-7.9
TX-SR876
TX-SA876
TX-SA806X
DTR-8.9
DTX-8.9
DHC-9.9
PR-SC886
TX-NR906
TX-NA906
TX-NA906X
DTR-9.9
DTX-9.9
TX-SR607
DTR-20.1
DTR-30.1
TX-SR707
DTR-40.1
DHC-40.1
TX-NR807
DTR-50.1
TX-NR1007
TX-NR3007
TX-NR5007
DTR-70.1
DTR-80.1
DHC-80.1
PR-SC5507
TX-SR608
DTR-20.2
DTR-30.2
TX-NR708
DTR-40.2
DHC-40.2
TX-NR808
DTR-50.2
TX-NR1008
TX-NR3008
TX-NR5008
DTR-70.2
DTR-80.2
DHC-80.2
PR-SC5508
TX-NR609
TX-NR679
DTR-20.3
DTR-30.3
TX-NR709
DTR-40.3
TX-NR809
DTR-50.3
TX-NR1009
TX-NR3009
TX-NR5009
DTR-70.3
DTR-80.3
DHC-80.3
PR-SC5509
TX-NR515
/515AE
DTR-20.4
TX-NR616
/616AE
DTR-30.4
TX-NR717
DTR-40.4
TX-NR818
/818AE
DTR-50.4
TX-NR1010
TX-NR3010
DTR-70.4
TX-NR5010
NR-365
TX-NR626
HT-RC560
DTR-30.5
TX-NR727
DTR-40.5
TX-NR828
DTR-50.5


----------



## roxiedog13

*remote failed*

My Harmony remote failed, I think one of the IC's popped from a visual inspection, battery is still good but the unit is a dead. Too bad never really used it, just getting around to it but out of warranty .

Anyway, I installed the apple app to a iPad and it works great. Nothing fancy but works well, guess I will not bother to upgrade to iRule or Simple control as this will cost me nothing.

The remote layouts on the iPad are not great just wondering if there is any way to modify this.


----------



## mdavej

I think you've posted in the wrong thread. The One has no app, so I'm not really sure what you have or what you're talking about. I assume you may have some hub based Harmony. Maybe post in one of those threads. I don't think One users would be able to help you with that.


----------



## khansha

mdavej said:


> Onkyo support will email you the codes upon request. But I can tell you that all models in the past several years share the same codes, just like jcalabria said. So any model you pick should work fine. It's more likely that something is wrong with your Onkyo or interfering with it.
> 
> Here's the latest list of codes I have. Your models are in columns BV and BY, with codes in C, D, E for zones 1, 2, 3 respectively. They have the same codes as the following ~170 other models.


Thank you for sharing that excel with me. Incidentally the excel shared with me by Onkyo support didn't have the pronto codes.


----------



## mdavej

khansha said:


> Thank you for sharing that excel with me. Incidentally the excel shared with me by Onkyo support didn't have the pronto codes.


You're welcome. Would you mind posting the file(s) you got from Onkyo? I'd like to have the latest. Pronto hex can be easily generated from whatever limited info they gave you.


----------



## khansha

mdavej said:


> You're welcome. Would you mind posting the file(s) you got from Onkyo? I'd like to have the latest. Pronto hex can be easily generated from whatever limited info they gave you.


Here you go. Going by the number appended to the file, yours might be the later file.


----------



## mdavej

Thanks. Yep, that's an older file, and those are serial codes for RS-232 and TCP-IP, not IR. No wonder the pronto hex was missing. So they gave you the wrong info. It would come in handy for something like iRule, but is useless with Harmony. They wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## James A. McGahee

Anyone here know the steps to program a Harmony One remote to control the audio of Samsung TV apps through my new Marantz. Had an installer do the connections. Something changed. I can not get the app audio (Plex movies & Amazon Prime movies) to come through and the TV audio to drop out. The HDMI cable is connecting both arc HDMIs so it should work. Why would the unwanted TV audio not drop out when you switch to the app or the apps audio to drop out when you switch back to TV?
I thought arc is automatic but my installer mentioned he usually disables arc. How do you do that? I would like to enable it. Video seems to work well and I had no problems on the Onkyo.
COMPONETS
Samsung TV
DirecTV Sat
Marantz receiver
Harmony One remote
Thanks


----------



## Bond 007

^^^
Toslink cable from tv to receiver


----------



## NickTheGreat

Bond 007 said:


> ^^^
> Toslink cable from tv to receiver


This would work if you have the ability.


----------



## James A. McGahee

I appreciate you guys responding. Toslink (optical) is what my installer usually uses. But that is not what he did. I informed him that my app audio is playing at the same time as the TV audio which should cut out. Before he installed my new receiver it was working fine. For some reason, when I choose Smart TV (Activities on my Harmony One) the TV audio continues and the app audio joins in.
He said he usually disables arc but did not tell me how to enable it. He didn't say he actually disabled arc and I don't think that is the problem as I am actually getting the app audio back to the receiver (as well as the TV audio).
None the less I would like to know how one can disable and enable arc. I know there are settings to turn off/on speaker settings to external or TV speakers. I can find nothing in the settings of Marantz receiver or the TV that mentions arc.
As to ability, I know how to hook up an optical link but I am out of optical connections, if that is what you are referring to.
Thanks-


----------



## Bond 007

James A. McGahee said:


> I appreciate you guys responding. Toslink (optical) is what my installer usually uses. But that is not what he did. I informed him that my app audio is playing at the same time as the TV audio which should cut out. Before he installed my new receiver it was working fine. For some reason, when I choose Smart TV (Activities on my Harmony One) the TV audio continues and the app audio joins in.
> He said he usually disables arc but did not tell me how to enable it. He didn't say he actually disabled arc and I don't think that is the problem as I am actually getting the app audio back to the receiver (as well as the TV audio).
> None the less I would like to know how one can disable and enable arc. I know there are settings to turn off/on speaker settings to external or TV speakers. I can find nothing in the settings of Marantz receiver or the TV that mentions arc.
> As to ability, I know how to hook up an optical link but I am out of optical connections, if that is what you are referring to.
> Thanks-


Its a receiver setting. Post in the proper Marantz thread or call Marantz.


----------



## James A. McGahee

Bond 007 said:


> ^^^
> Toslink cable from tv to receiver





NickTheGreat said:


> This would work if you have the ability.





Bond 007 said:


> Its a receiver setting. Post in the proper Marantz thread or call Marantz.


Already did.


----------



## James A. McGahee

Used Harmony one suggestions where offered for Marantz 6011 receiver, DirecTV, and Samsung Smart TV. Am not able to get DirecTV audio to cut out and Smart TV app (Amazon prime. Plex) audio to cut in. Video switching is fine. It has worked with previous Onkyo. All other units (BR, changer, VCR, etc.). Receiver and TV settings are set according to manuals. I really think it is a remote signal/command.

Anyone have suggestions? I'll be glad to supply more information if anyone is familiar with the Harmony One set up.

Thanks-


----------



## Bond 007

James A. McGahee said:


> Used Harmony one suggestions where offered for Marantz 6011 receiver, DirecTV, and Samsung Smart TV. Am not able to get DirecTV audio to cut out and Smart TV app (Amazon prime. Plex) audio to cut in. Video switching is fine. It has worked with previous Onkyo. All other units (BR, changer, VCR, etc.). Receiver and TV settings are set according to manuals. I really think it is a remote signal/command.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions? I'll be glad to supply more information if anyone is familiar with the Harmony One set up.
> 
> Thanks-


Are you using ARC?


----------



## James A. McGahee

Yes. Everything works well except apps lack sound if I use external speakers.
Below are the instructions on the remote site:

1. Sign into your account using the MyHarmony desktop software and select your remote from the gallery.
2. Select the Activities tab on the left and click the Add Activity button.
3. Select the Watch Smart TV Activity type and rename the Activity to something descriptive, such as "Living Room TV".
(Harmony Smart Keyboard users should select the predefined Smart TV Activity type)
4. Select the devices that are needed as part this Activity and set your television as the channel changing device.
Please be aware
5. If you have added your set-top box (cable box, satellite receiver, etc.) you can select it as the channel changing device. This will correctly assign the channel changing commands to the set-top box and not the TV.
6 Select the device that's used to control the volume. Either your AV receiver, or if you do not use one, your television.
7. Select the input that your Smart TV users when using the apps. This may appear in the list as Smart Home, Smart Hub, or if available, the direct app you'd like to watch, such as Netflix.
8. Select the input that your AV receiver must be set to and sync your remote.
Working through the process everything is clear except the steps listed below:
#7 Using Smart Hub (there is no input even their photos indicate HDMI, Optical, etc)
#8 Using HDMI 1 (ARC) from receiver to TV


----------



## Bond 007

^^
Turn off arc.
Use a digital optical cable.
Create an Activity for apps.


----------



## Sgooter

James A. McGahee said:


> ...Yes. Everything works well except apps lack sound if I use external speakers.
> Below are the instructions on the remote site:...
> Working through the process everything is clear except the steps listed below:
> #7 Using Smart Hub (there is no input even their photos indicate HDMI, Optical, etc)
> #8 Using HDMI 1 (ARC) from receiver to TV


My 2 cents:
Make sure your HDMI cable is plugged into the designated ARC-capable HDMI port on your TV; many TVs use the HDMI-2 or HDMI-3 port for ARC. My experience is limited, but I have never seen a TV that uses the HDMI-1 port for the ARC function.
- Not sure of your TV model #, but in the ops manual there should be instructions on activating the ARC function; usually involves going into Settings and switching the CEC function to ON.
Make sure the other end of your HDMI cable is plugged into the ARC-capable HDMI port on your Marantz 6011 AVR. In your 6011 ops manual, it shows a specific HDMI port for ARC located at the back left end of your 9 HDMI ports; it's not the HDMI-1 port.
- In your Marantz ops manual look for ARC-related settings instructions; usually will involve turning the HDMI Control function to ON.
Once you have confirmed your HDMI cable connections and TV/AVR settings are correct, then see if ARC works. If it does not work, then try disabling the ARC function in your TV settings OR in the AVR settings; one or the other, but not both. 
ARC is quirky; sometimes the "correct" ARC setting in the TV and AVR do not play nicely together, and the fix can be simply turning off the ARC function in either the TV or in the AVR in order to get it to work. Doesn't make logical sense, but sometimes it works.


----------



## James A. McGahee

Thanks!


----------



## Sgooter

If I were to connect a friend's programmed H1 to my Logitech Harmony software would I be able to see and/or change its devices and settings? His H1 was acquired thru a house purchase 2 yrs ago and hasn't been used since, and the original home owner has moved abroad and out of touch - so his Logitech Harmony s/w log-in credentials are unknown. Our local cable company has been bought out by Charter and some things will soon change, such as a new channel lineup and maybe a different cable box. My friend now wants to start using the H1, and would prefer not to start all over to re-program it. If I can't see his programming set up on my software, then I suppose he could seek help from Logitech. Anyone have experience with getting Logitech's cooperation in resolving this type of issue? Thanks.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> If I were to connect a friend's programmed H1 to my Logitech Harmony software would I be able to see and/or change its devices and settings?


Only if you know the previous owners login.


----------



## mekump

Battery charge not lasting very long anymore. I was able to pry the swollen battery from my harmony one. I'd like to replace it with an OEM battery. Where can I purchase one from?


----------



## Bond 007

mekump said:


> Battery charge not lasting very long anymore. I was able to pry the swollen battery from my harmony one. I'd like to replace it with an OEM battery. Where can I purchase one from?


Amazon, ebay


----------



## Sgooter

Bond 007 said:


> Only if you know the previous owners login.


Thank you.


----------



## Sgooter

mekump said:


> Battery charge not lasting very long anymore. I was able to pry the swollen battery from my harmony one. I'd like to replace it with an OEM battery. Where can I purchase one from?


I suggest searching for a Logitech OEM replacement battery. My replacement was a Logitech (w/logo) 930maH, S/N: F12440023, L/N: Q33C.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> Thank you.


To be clear.
You cant revise the previous owners settings but you can reprogram it with your own. Basically, treat it as if it is new.


----------



## Sgooter

Bond 007 said:


> To be clear.
> You cant revise the previous owners settings but you can reprogram it with your own. Basically, treat it as if it is new.


Yep, I understand. He was hoping that he wouldn't need to start all over. I suggested he contact Logitech; maybe they will be cooperative. If a total re-do is needed, at least he has now written down all the devices currently programmed in the remote. For me, setting up and tweaking my activities was fun to do.


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> Yep, I understand. He was hoping that he wouldn't need to start all over. I suggested he contact Logitech; maybe they will be cooperative. If a total re-do is needed, at least he has now written down all the devices currently programmed in the remote. For me, setting up and tweaking my activities was fun to to.


Same here. I would rather spend a couple of hours customizing it to my liking than spend that time on the phone with Logitech.


----------



## mekump

Bond 007 said:


> Amazon, ebay


I am concerned about counterfeit batteries, so I was hoping for an OEM battery.


----------



## mekump

Sgooter said:


> I suggest searching for a Logitech OEM replacement battery. My replacement was a Logitech (w/logo) 930maH, S/N: F12440023, L/N: Q33C.


I sent an email to Logitech support asking where I can purchase an OEM battery for the harmony one since I am having trouble finding one online.

Here is part of their reply:
"Please know that your remote has been discontinued for years now. The battery is no longer available. You may check local electronic stores or legitimate online sellers for the lithium-ion battery. Please be guided by this link: https://thecounterfeitreport.com/product/570/Logitech-Harmony-Remote-Batteries.html"


----------



## Tom C

mekump said:


> Battery charge not lasting very long anymore. I was able to pry the swollen battery from my harmony one. I'd like to replace it with an OEM battery. Where can I purchase one from?





NickTheGreat said:


> I bought this one through AMZ in Dec 2011 and it still works fine (knock on wood)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LZYXYU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1





rehaz1 said:


> The problem with that battery is it is the one with the Blue Stripe, and those batteries have a tendancy to swell, making it impossible to remove the battery from the remote.





Tom C said:


> Are you sure? I seem to recall that when I researched it the blue stripe ones are the good ones. Of course I wouldn't put it past myself to get them backwards.





rehaz1 said:


> Yes I am positive, I had 3 Blue Stripe batteries that swelled, luckly I was able to remove them from my H1 and 2 900s. I have all White batteried with the labling directly on the batteries, there are some counterfit batteries that have a white label affixed to them that have caused permanent damage to the Harmony remotes making them completely unuaable and unfixable





Tom C said:


> I did get it a$$backwards. Thanks for the correction.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom Thomas

mekump said:


> I am concerned about counterfeit batteries, so I was hoping for an OEM battery.


I ordered this one from Amazon last year and it has been working well.
https://www.amazon.com/M2cpower®-Lo...srs=11820061011&ie=UTF8&qid=1478876195&sr=8-1


----------



## Bond 007

I got this one and it works perfectly.
Do your research and shop wisely.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006DTXIHE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## b_scott

Any Harmony One fans used the 950? Is it comparable? I'd miss the hard number buttons but otherwise it seems decent from looking at it.


----------



## Bond 007

b_scott said:


> Any Harmony One fans used the 950? Is it comparable? I'd miss the hard number buttons but otherwise it seems decent from looking at it.


I think that was covered in the last 10 pages or so.


----------



## radamo

b_scott said:


> Any Harmony One fans used the 950? Is it comparable? I'd miss the hard number buttons but otherwise it seems decent from looking at it.


I was just about to post the same question. I have been starting to have a few buttons on my Harmony One be a little "iffy". The 950 looks to be the best alternative so far. Will miss the One for sure though.


----------



## Sgooter

Before giving up on your H1, take a look at harmonyremoterepair.com. I sent my two well-used H1s there; received them back a few days later - all good as new. Highly recommend.


----------



## balpers

Sgooter said:


> Before giving up on your H1, take a look at harmonyremoterepair.com. I sent my two well-used H1s there; received them back a few days later - all good as new. Highly recommend.


Thanks for posting this. I was about to ask if anyone has experience with this service. Good to know they seem to be reliable.


----------



## Sgooter

balpers said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was about to ask if anyone has experience with this service. Good to know they seem to be reliable.


It was the finest experience I have ever had: integrity, technical expertise, systematic approach to inspection and repair, great communication, attention to detail, fair price, quick turnaround, etc...tops in every aspect.


----------



## Deezul

Sgooter said:


> It was the finest experience I have ever had: integrity, technical expertise, systematic approach to inspection and repair, great communication, attention to detail, fair price, quick turnaround, etc...tops in every aspect.


I had a great experience with them as well. Numerous buttons on my One weren't responding to key presses, more than one of their default packages, so a quick email and I was given a quote for repair. Very much recommended! I'll give up my Harmony One only when Logitech stops updating it with devices!


----------



## Tom Thomas

Sgooter said:


> Before giving up on your H1, take a look at harmonyremoterepair.com. I sent my two well-used H1s there; received them back a few days later - all good as new. Highly recommend.


I used him as well and was extremely happy with the level of service and the overall experience. I would highly recommend Quin at harmony remote repair.


----------



## pappaduke

Tom Thomas said:


> I used him as well and was extremely happy with the level of service and the overall experience. I would highly recommend Quin at harmony remote repair.


I know I have at least two buttons that don't respond well, but will they check all buttons or do you have to specify which buttons to replace?


----------



## Tom Thomas

pappaduke said:


> I know I have at least two buttons that don't respond well, but will they check all buttons or do you have to specify which buttons to replace?


It would be best to describe the problems you are having as best you can and let him troubleshoot and recommend what repair may be needed. 

You can email him and discuss your needs at: [email protected]


----------



## fpileggi

The site has a template of the buttons you can mark for inspection/replacements so you should be confident in the work to be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pappaduke

Thanks for the responses and advice. I'll do a button check and then figure out the best time to send in my beloved One. I don't ever want to give up this remote.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Had my Harmony One for awhile. Just today noticing getting hot behind the screen when on the charger. Battery not swollen. And the charge does not seem to be taking or holding. Says out of power quickly.

Is this JUST a battery issue? Its having a hard time getting battery to charge and that circuit is right behind the screen on the back and that's the heat I feel?

Or is my One taking a dive and I should go ahead and replace it?

Seems to work in terms of the programming and buttons. No buttons stuck.


----------



## Bond 007

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Had my Harmony One for awhile. Just today noticing getting hot behind the screen when on the charger. Battery not swollen. And the charge does not seem to be taking or holding. Says out of power quickly.
> 
> Is this JUST a battery issue? Its having a hard time getting battery to charge and that circuit is right behind the screen on the back and that's the heat I feel?
> 
> Or is my One taking a dive and I should go ahead and replace it?
> 
> Seems to work in terms of the programming and buttons. No buttons stuck.


Get a new battery and see what happens. About $8 at Amazon.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Get a new battery and see what happens"

Gonna try. Have it ordered already. Put on charger station with no battery installed. Still gets hot. Thinking that is not a good thing.... but worth the 8 bucks to see.


----------



## shimonmor

jsmiddleton4 said:


> "Get a new battery and see what happens"
> 
> Gonna try. Have it ordered already. Put on charger station with no battery installed. Still gets hot. Thinking that is not a good thing.... but worth the 8 bucks to see.


My cradle read 5.667 VDC at the two gold charging terminals. May want to put a meter on yours to see if there is a problem.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I have an extra charger wall wart and cradle. Will give those a try now.

Edit: Same result. Back of the remote behind the LCD screen getting quite warm. Ready to cancel battery order as I'm thinking something fried. Time to order new remote. It got really hot.


----------



## radamo

Bought a 950 during the Black Friday sales. Going to put my Harmony One up on eBay. Other than not having number buttons directly on the unit I am liking the 950 so far.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

That's what I just ordered. There's some One's on ebay, even new ones. But price is same as the 950 and I'd say its time to move on.


----------



## Lyons07

*Edit name on Harmony One*

Hi,
I have 3 Harmony Ones! When I open myharmony.com, its says Harmony One (1), (2) and (3). Is there a way to change the name to front room or bedroom? Can't seem to find it anyplace.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## jcalabria

Lyons07 said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 Harmony Ones! When I open myharmony.com, its says Harmony One (1), (2) and (3). Is there a way to change the name to front room or bedroom? Can't seem to find it anyplace.
> Thanks, Jerry


No, there is not... an annoying shortcoming to say the least in software that handles multiple remotes under the same account. My three Ones and an 880 are still programmed under the legacy software (only one remote per account), but I have multiple 650s, 700s and an Ultimate One under two different My Harmony accounts, and keeping track of them all is a pita. In the My Harmony software, I just typically look quickly at the display model to figure out which remote I'm looking for. When all else fails, I do have a spreadsheet that lists what account (and remote # in the case of MyHarmony) each of the remotes resides in.


----------



## Lyons07

jcalabria said:


> No, there is not... an annoying shortcoming to say the least in software that handles multiple remotes under the same account. My three Ones and an 880 are still programmed under the legacy software (only one remote per account), but I have multiple 650s, 700s and an Ultimate One under two different My Harmony accounts, and keeping track of them all is a pita. In the My Harmony software, I just typically look quickly at the display model to figure out which remote I'm looking for. When all else fails, I do have a spreadsheet that lists what account (and remote # in the case of MyHarmony) each of the remotes resides in.


Thanks!! You would think they would change that.
Jerry


----------



## jsmiddleton4

What I did with the old software and multiple Harmony One's is had a separate email sign on for each remote.


----------



## jcalabria

jsmiddleton4 said:


> What I did with the old software and multiple Harmony One's is had a separate email sign on for each remote.


Yeah... I have 12 legacy software accounts... different user names but same email for all. Not all of the accounts are still in active use because all 650s and 700s originally on legacy software have been moved to MyHarmony, and I've given away several older remotes (520s, 610s & 880s) to friends/relatives. I keep the three Ones on the legacy software because they are already programmed and two of three have extraordinarily complex programming that I don't have the time to completely sort out in MyHarmony. The most complex One from my main family room system has also been duplicated in My Harmony as an Ultimate One, which just sits unused because I just don't like using it as much as the One, or even the 650/700s.

I also have two MyHarmony accounts with a total of 9 remotes... different email addresses required for each account. All of the 650/700s are here, as well as the Ultimate One and a duplicate of one of the Ones on the legacy software. I also have a 300 in one of these accounts, but it's such a POS I replaced it in my kitchen (2 devices, one activity) with a 700.


----------



## Lyons07

*Help my Harmony One says it's de-activated*

Hi,

Bought a used Harmony One actually looks like brand new. When I try to add this remote is says it's de-activated. Did online chat, they said they would activate it for me, they tried twice and it's still not activated and haven't heard back. Called tech support, they said this was replaced with new one remote and they can't activate it. Any help would be appreciated? Tried my harmony.com won't update and also tried members.harmonyremote.com. I change or add devices etc, but when I try to update, it won't let me. Says this remote is de-activated.

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Kai Winters

Lyons07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought a used Harmony One actually looks like brand new. When I try to add this remote is says it's de-activated. Did online chat, they said they would activate it for me, they tried twice and it's still not activated and haven't heard back. Called tech support, they said this was replaced with new one remote and they can't activate it. Any help would be appreciated? Tried my harmony.com won't update and also tried members.harmonyremote.com. I change or add devices etc, but when I try to update, it won't let me. Says this remote is de-activated.
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


Ugh, sounds like you may have been ripped off purposely or accidentally.
If it can't be re-activated you most likely have a brick.
Good luck


----------



## mdavej

Yep very common thing. That's why you should never buy a used Harmony without knowing the history. There's nothing you can do except try to return it.


----------



## Lyons07

mdavej said:


> Yep very common thing. That's why you should never buy a used Harmony without knowing the history. There's nothing you can do except try to return it.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lyons07

to mdavej or anyone,

Since I'm toast on this remote, can't return it.. What would you recommend as a replacement for the Harmony One? I trust your judgement as you have helped me before.

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Bond 007

Lyons07 said:


> to mdavej or anyone,
> 
> Since I'm toast on this remote, can't return it.. What would you recommend as a replacement for the Harmony One? I trust your judgement as you have helped me before.
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


Another One or 900.
Why would a remote be deactivated?


----------



## 65Goat

Lyons07 said:


> to mdavej or anyone,
> 
> Since I'm toast on this remote, can't return it.. What would you recommend as a replacement for the Harmony One? I trust your judgement as you have helped me before.
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


Personally, I've owned the Harmony One, Harmony 900, Harmony Ultimate and the Harmony Elite. I have no issues with the Elite and would have to rank it as my favorite due to some of its smart home features and placement of buttons (wasn't crazy about some of the button placements on the Ultimate).

~ Mike

PS - for my living room I recently decided to go with the Harmony Hub only to control activities as I find that many times in my main viewing room, where my Elite is, that I don't even pick up my remote and opt to use my iOS devices to control things.


----------



## Lyons07

Bond 007 said:


> Another One or 900.
> Why would a remote be deactivated?


My son bought it used and Logitech said it can't be used ever again.


----------



## jcalabria

Bond 007 said:


> Why would a remote be deactivated?


When Harmony issues a replacement remote or a credit for a replacement remote, part of the deal is that they lock out the remote being replaced from their update servers. This means that the remote can continue being used with its current programming, but the programming can never be changed.

A common scenario for a One to be in this state occurs when Logitech issues a replacement remote for a One with a swollen battery. They will not ask for the old remote to be returned, but they will prevent it from ever being updated by locking it out of their servers.


----------



## mdavej

Lyons07 said:


> to mdavej or anyone,
> 
> Since I'm toast on this remote, can't return it.. What would you recommend as a replacement for the Harmony One? I trust your judgement as you have helped me before.
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


If you don't want to spend a lot ($50) and have 8 devices or less, I highly recommend the 700. It's rechargeable like the One, but only has 4 functions per screen vs. 6. However, it adds a set of colored buttons which the One lacks. Other functionality is the same.

The only safe way to buy a used Harmony is from a vendor that accepts returns, like Amazon, Newegg, Rakuten, etc. I wouldn't recommend buying models as old as the One or 900. They are likely nearly worn out by the previous user by now.


----------



## Bond 007

jcalabria said:


> When Harmony issues a replacement remote or a credit for a replacement remote, part of the deal is that they lock out the remote being replaced from their update servers. This means that the remote can continue being used with its current programming, but the programming can never be changed.
> 
> A common scenario for a One to be in this state occurs when Logitech issues a replacement remote for a One with a swollen battery. They will not ask for the old remote to be returned, but they will prevent it from ever being updated by locking it out of their servers.


Very good explanation. I had no idea.
Thank you.


----------



## Kai Winters

I recently bought the Harmony Ultimate Home and like it quite a bit. It replaces an 8 year old Harmony One that still works fine but the Ultimate was at nearly 50% off at BB and I just couldn't pass it up. If I didn't like it I could return it.
I have no intention to return it. It is much faster compared to the One...perhaps age ? or more likely improved electronics.
My only complaint is the location of the touch screen and the buttons above it. It seems to me that it would be far more useful to place the buttons in one group and the screen at the top of the remote. I use the buttons far more than the touch screen...mainly used to start an activity as I have the buttons programmed to do everything I want, or nearly so, for the activity I'm using at the time.

If you can still get the Ultimate at a low price I certainly recommend it.
Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Sgooter

Lyons07 said:


> My son bought it used and Logitech said it can't be used ever again.


I take it that you are unable to return your H1 to the vendor. If you bought it thru eBay, then you can seek resolution thru eBay and would most likely get your money back. However, if you're stuck with an H1 brick, then take a look here for a possible solution.


----------



## Lyons07

Sgooter said:


> I take it that you are unable to return your H1 to the vendor. If you bought it thru eBay, then you can seek resolution thru eBay and would most likely get your money back. However, if you're stuck with an H1 brick, then take a look here for a possible solution.


Thank you! I'll call on Monday!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You can buy refurb One's through and fulfilled by Amazon for just over 100 bucks right now. Safe as its fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## Bond 007

jsmiddleton4 said:


> You can buy refurb One's through and fulfilled by Amazon for just over 100 bucks right now. Safe as its fulfilled by Amazon.


Not that I see.
I see only 1 refurb for $205 and is NOT fulfilled by Amazon.
The cheapest I see is $105 and it is Used-Very Good. It is also not fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## jbug

I just picked up a refurb from Amazon for $105.00. I already have one but like the One so much that I want to have one on hand in case the first one bites the dust.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Uni...1482173895&sr=8-3&keywords=harmony+one+remote


----------



## Bond 007

jsmiddleton4 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Uni...1482173895&sr=8-3&keywords=harmony+one+remote


Wouldve been helpful to include that in your 12/11 post.


----------



## Jben04

Been in contact today with Logitech about my Harmony one not holding a charge ( the battery was bulging ),, the end result is that Logitech is sending out a replacement Harmony One Ultimate.
Now i'm pretty confident that just replacing the battery will fix this,, but now ive also just read that the Harmony One will be non programmable. Damn if i had known this ,i wouldve just replaced the battery,then again, am i right in thinking i can still use it ,JUST wont be able to re-programe it?


----------



## Bond 007

Jben04 said:


> Been in contact today with Logitech about my Harmony one not holding a charge ( the battery was bulging ),, the end result is that Logitech is sending out a replacement Harmony One Ultimate.
> Now i'm pretty confident that just replacing the battery will fix this,, but now ive also just read that the Harmony One will be non programmable. Damn if i had known this ,i wouldve just replaced the battery,then again, am i right in thinking i can still use it ,JUST wont be able to re-programe it?


Getting the battery out is not easy. You have to take the whole thing apart.
And, no, now that youve dealt with Logitech you almost certainly wont be able to use it anymore.


----------



## Jben04

Bond 007 said:


> Getting the battery out is not easy. You have to take the whole thing apart.
> And, no, now that youve dealt with Logitech you almost certainly wont be able to use it anymore.


Managed to get the battery out without tearing apart the remote,even though it was bulging.


----------



## Bond 007

Jben04 said:


> Managed to get the battery out without tearing apart the remote,even though it was bulging.


Dont see why you cant still use it but I wouldnt ever try to reprogram it.


----------



## vestaviascott

I'm using my Siri remote more these days than anything else, but...

One of the things I really like about my Harmony "smart" remote is the crazy insane battery life if gets out of a single coin cell battery. I change the battery once every 18 months.


----------



## Bond 007

vestaviascott said:


> I'm using my Siri remote more these days than anything else, but...
> 
> One of the things I really like about my Harmony "smart" remote is the crazy insane battery life if gets out of a single coin cell battery. I change the battery one every year and a half.


Which model Harmony?


----------



## vestaviascott

Bond 007 said:


> Which model Harmony?


A 1st gen "Harmony Smart Control" remote. The first one that came with the Harmony hub a few years ago. Still going strong.


----------



## Sgooter

Jben04 said:


> Managed to get the battery out without tearing apart the remote,even though it was bulging.


Assuming the old swollen battery and your removal of it have not damaged your H1, and if you can charge it up with a replacement battery, then you can continue to use your H1, but you will not be able to re-program it. When Logitech sends you the replacement Harmony Ultimate One remote, they also "disable" your H1's serial number in their database. 
If you believe a new battery for your H1 will solve your problem, then you might want to consider contacting Logitech to cancel the H1-to-U1 swap. I don't think you'll like the U1. I previously did the swap for my two H1s, due to swollen battery problems. IMO the U1 is inferior to the H1 due to the U1's user-unfriendly design/button layout. I continued to use my H1s while the two replacement U1s gathered dust in their charging stands. Several months ago, I found a superb company that fully refurb'd my H1s and re-enabled programming. Good luck.


----------



## Bond 007

jbug said:


> I just picked up a refurb from Amazon for $105.00. I already have one but like the One so much that I want to have one on hand in case the first one bites the dust.


You receive yours yet?
I got mine yesterday. Works fine but the screen is scratched up and has a crack in it.


----------



## Jben04

Sgooter said:


> Assuming the old swollen battery and your removal of it have not damaged your H1, and if you can charge it up with a replacement battery, then you can continue to use your H1, but you will not be able to re-program it. When Logitech sends you the replacement Harmony Ultimate One remote, they also "disable" your H1's serial number in their database.
> If you believe a new battery for your H1 will solve your problem, then you might want to consider contacting Logitech to cancel the H1-to-U1 swap. I don't think you'll like the U1. I previously did the swap for my two H1s, due to swollen battery problems. IMO the U1 is inferior to the H1 due to the U1's user-unfriendly design/button layout. I continued to use my H1s while the two replacement U1s gathered dust in their charging stands. Several months ago,_* I found a superb company that fully refurb'd my H1s and re-enabled programming*_. Good luck.


I also found a place that does this, so ill see how the new U1 plays out


----------



## jbug

Bond 007 said:


> You receive yours yet?
> I got mine yesterday. Works fine but the screen is scratched up and has a crack in it.


I got mine yesterday also Bond. I didn't get a chance to take the plastic off but will do this evening. Are you sending yours back?


----------



## Bond 007

jbug said:


> I got mine yesterday also Bond. I didn't get a chance to take the plastic off but will do this evening. Are you sending yours back?


Yes.
A scratch or gouge I might overlook.
A crack..no way.


----------



## jbug

Bond 007 said:


> Yes.
> A scratch or gouge I might overlook.
> A crack..no way.


I'd have to agree with you. Scratch me once and I'll forgive ya but crack me! What do ya think I'm made of????


----------



## Bond 007

jbug said:


> I'd have to agree with you. Scratch me once and I'll forgive ya but crack me! What do ya think I'm made of????


Yi..cracks tend to get bigger and let in moisture and dust.
Not the best case for a touchscreen. Im kinda surprised it works at all.


----------



## jbug

Bond 007 said:


> Yi..cracks tend to get bigger and let in moisture and dust.
> Not the best case for a touchscreen. Im kinda surprised it works at all.



Mine was double boxed and had small air pillows. I will check on it's condition as soon as I get home.


----------



## leemathre

I also purchased one of these. It arrived last night. It looks brand new. I noticed that the serial number in the battery casing is blacked out. I plan to copy the settings from my older Harmony One to this one and keep the old one as a spare. I can't believe that these things are available for such a good price.


----------



## Geezer

leemathre said:


> I also purchased one of these. It arrived last night. It looks brand new. I noticed that the serial number in the battery casing is blacked out. I plan to copy the settings from my older Harmony One to this one and keep the old one as a spare. I can't believe that these things are available for such a good price.


Mine came yesterday. What a rip off. Looks worse than the one I have. I'm sure this was a swollen battery return as it has scratches where the cradle meets the plastic & the charge pad is very discolored. The cradle looks like it survived being thrown from a moving car. Back of remote has less than 50% smooth area. Very disappointed.


----------



## Bond 007

jbug said:


> Mine was double boxed and had small air pillows. I will check on it's condition as soon as I get home.


And?


----------



## Bond 007

Geezer said:


> Mine came yesterday. What a rip off. Looks worse than the one I have. I'm sure this was a swollen battery return as it has scratches where the cradle meets the plastic & the charge pad is very discolored. The cradle looks like it survived being thrown from a moving car. Back of remote has less than 50% smooth area. Very disappointed.


Hows the screen look?
All the buttons work well?


----------



## Geezer

Bond 007 said:


> Hows the screen look?
> All the buttons work well?


Haven't gotten that far. Don't know if I want it on my table it's that ugly 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bond 007

Geezer said:


> Haven't gotten that far. Don't know if I want it on my table it's that ugly
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


lol
Even though they say it would look like new, for $105 I wasnt expecting it.
I do however expect it to work like new. Otherwise its just a waste of money.


----------



## Bond 007

So, any useful info on these refurbs?
So far we have someone who says it looks new but hasnt made it home to see if it works and someone who says its so ugly he isnt willing to even try to see if it works.


----------



## leemathre

Bond 007 said:


> So, any useful info on these refurbs?
> So far we have someone who says it looks new but hasnt made it home to see if it works and someone who says its so ugly he isnt willing to even try to see if it works.


I can only speak the one that I received and I don't know if this will be useful to you or not. It looked brand new and it works perfectly. I ended up programming it from scratch, so I am still tweaking. My old one was bought within the first month of release and is starting to show some wear. It still works fine, but the buttons are wearing down. I will keep it as a spare.


----------



## Bond 007

leemathre said:


> I can only speak the one that I received and I don't know if this will be useful to you or not. It looked brand new and it works perfectly. I ended up programming it from scratch, so I am still tweaking. My old one was bought within the first month of release and is starting to show some wear. It still works fine, but the buttons are wearing down. I will keep it as a spare.


Very useful. Thank you.


----------



## fpileggi

I've had my H1 since spring 2009. Still works perfectly. Cosmetically it has lots of white "dots" where either symbols or numbers use to be. Signs of lots of use! Never had a swollen battery. I've replaced the battery several times with recommendations from here but none ever last more then 3 days or so with my usage. I admit I play with it a lot! I think about a new remote from time to time. Guess hard buttons is just to old school for many lurking here. CES is starting up shortly. Any rumors about Logitech new offerings if any?


----------



## Bond 007

leemathre said:


> I can only speak the one that I received and I don't know if this will be useful to you or not. It looked brand new and it works perfectly. I ended up programming it from scratch, so I am still tweaking. My old one was bought within the first month of release and is starting to show some wear. It still works fine, but the buttons are wearing down. I will keep it as a spare.


Does your refurb have the rubber back or slick back?


----------



## leemathre

Bond 007 said:


> Does your refurb have the rubber back or slick back?


Slick back.


----------



## deano86

leemathre said:


> Slick back.


Thats a poor refurb then... IME, a slick back is simply a back plate where the rubber coating has worn off..... or was worn off enough that they simply cleaned off the rest of the coating to make it look better.


----------



## radamo

I put mine up on ebay. I am the original owner and it has the original battery. All buttons function and it is in pretty nice shape if someone is looking for a backup.


----------



## jbug

Bond 007 said:


> And?


No scratches, gouges or other damage. I haven't had time to load the battery and check out if it works but will do so over the weekend.


----------



## Bond 007

jbug said:


> No scratches, gouges or other damage. I haven't had time to load the battery and check out if it works but will do so over the weekend.


Thanks.
Rubber back or slick back?


----------



## jbug

Bond 007 said:


> Thanks.
> Rubber back or slick back?


Mr. Bond, I can't remember but I'll look at that this evening for sure. I know I looked at the back cause I cleaned off finger prints but I wasn't alarmed at any thing missing so I'm going to say rubber back but will check to be sure.


----------



## Sgooter

deano86 said:


> Thats a poor refurb then... IME, a slick back is simply a back plate where the rubber coating has worn off..... or was worn off enough that they simply cleaned off the rest of the coating to make it look better.


In my experience, after several years of use the H1's rubber-like coating starts breaking down and becomes gummy and dirty. I own 3 superbly refurbished H1s (2 of them were originally purchased new by me) and all have the slick back, which I prefer. Are there any refurb shops that restore the H1's rubberized back side?


----------



## deano86

Sgooter said:


> In my experience, after several years of use the H1's rubber-like coating starts breaking down and becomes gummy and dirty. I own 3 superbly refurbished H1s (2 of them were originally purchased new by me) and all have the slick back, which I prefer. Are there any refurb shops that restore the H1's rubberized back side?


Hmmm... I guess I just haven't run across any with an original slick back design... If you have a rubber one that is really beat up and gummy, you can just use straight Isopropal Alcohol and literally scrub it off and make it totally smooth and clean. Don't know of anyone that can put the coating back on... Best bet would probably be to contact Harmonyremoterepair.com and see if they have any replacement back covers for sale..


----------



## Bond 007

I like the rubber back. Doesnt slide off the recliner armrest when I get up.


----------



## julianw

This is great information thanks!


----------



## Sgooter

deano86 said:


> Hmmm... I guess I just haven't run across any with an original slick back design... If you have a rubber one that is really beat up and gummy, you can just use straight Isopropal Alcohol and literally scrub it off and make it totally smooth and clean. Don't know of anyone that can put the coating back on... Best bet would probably be to contact Harmonyremoterepair.com and see if they have any replacement back covers for sale..


Oops...seems my previous comments need improvement: My original two H1s had rubber backs which later became gummy and I then removed/dissolved the rubber backing. Several months ago, harmonyremoterepair.com expertly refurb'd these two remotes for me. I also bought another refurb'd H1 (with a slick back) on eBay. I much prefer the slick back vs rubber back. 
You commented in an earlier post to the effect that a refurb'd H1 with a slick back was indicative of a poor refurb job. I favor the slick back and I don't know of any refurb shops that will/can restore the rubber back; however, my knowledge in this subject is shallow. And so, I asked the forum whether there are any refurb shops that restore the H1's rubber back side. I agree with you that harmonyremoterepair.com is probably the best source to contact for replacement of a sticky back cover on the H1. Quin does excellent refurb work there.
Hopefully, my revised comments have provided better clarity. Once again proving that it often takes twice as much effort to fix a mistake than doing it right the first time. 
I've since added another New Year's resolution: write stuff more betterer.


----------



## deano86

OK, gotcha.... ya, I mentioned it being a poor refurb just from the fact that there are so many Harmony parts remotes out there that I am surprised that they didn't at least swap out the back cover with a good clean rubber back one from a broken one... but as you've noted, some people like yourself prefer the smooth cover anyway!


----------



## rightintel

Anyone who has a good set up for the Xbox One, I'd love to see it regarding button customization. I set it up for the Logitech menu button to be the Xbox button, but it won't respond. Also, I tried to make the Logitech's exit button be the quit command, but wasn't able to find it. Any tips welcome.


----------



## Sgooter

A device in one of my new Activities requires two distinct Power Off/Toggle pulses to turn it off. I went into Customize This Activity, then into the Activity Shutdown Commands. In this area, there appears to be a way to add another shutdown step for this device. However, the options given do not include adding a second Power Off/Toggle command step. So, using the My Harmony s/w, how do I program the H1 to issue a second Power Off/Toggle pulse to turn off a device?


----------



## Bond 007

Sgooter said:


> A device in one of my new Activities requires two distinct Power Off/Toggle pulses to turn it off. I went into Customize This Activity, then into the Activity Shutdown Commands. In this area, there appears to be a way to add another shutdown step for this device. However, the options given do not include adding a second Power Off/Toggle command step. So, using the My Harmony s/w, how do I program the H1 to issue a second Power Off/Toggle pulse to turn off a device?


Heck if I know. What device needs a double power off command to power off?


----------



## mdavej

Very common thing for projectors. Double is in the power options. If you can't find it, have support do it for you.


----------



## Bond 007

mdavej said:


> Very common thing for projectors. Double is in the power options. If you can't find it, have support do it for you.


Ah..Ive never owned a projector.


----------



## Sgooter

mdavej said:


> Very common thing for projectors. Double is in the power options. If you can't find it, have support do it for you.


Yep, it's a projector. Guess I'll contact the support shop. Thnx.


----------



## KramerTC

Today, I tried to update my harmony one for the first time in several months and I can't get the remote to sync using the supplied USB cable. * Is anyone else, by chance, having problems? *I'm using the legacy 7.7.0 software on Windows 7. Have tried multiple USB cables, different ports on the computer, disabling anti-virus and firewall to no avail. I can log on fine and make my changes in the Logitech Harmony 7.7.0 program. It's when I try to update the remote that nothing happens. If I display the status there's nothing in there. I've never had issues before.

I called Logitech's Harmony support line; 866-291-1505 but once I navigated to what's applicable they want to set up a $10 support call. I'd gladly do it but I'm afraid they'll just direct to the support articles which I've already read and tried -see above.


----------



## pbarach

KramerTC said:


> Today, I tried to update my harmony one for the first time in several months and I can't get the remote to sync using the supplied USB cable. * Is anyone else, by chance, having problems? *


*

I just updated mine over the weekend and had no problems. Everything went as it normal does.*


----------



## deano86

KramerTC said:


> Today, I tried to update my harmony one for the first time in several months and I can't get the remote to sync using the supplied USB cable. * Is anyone else, by chance, having problems? *I'm using the legacy 7.7.0 software on Windows 7. Have tried multiple USB cables, different ports on the computer, disabling anti-virus and firewall to no avail. I can log on fine and make my changes in the Logitech Harmony 7.7.0 program. It's when I try to update the remote that nothing happens. If I display the status there's nothing in there. I've never had issues before.
> 
> I called Logitech's Harmony support line; 866-291-1505 but once I navigated to what's applicable they want to set up a $10 support call. I'd gladly do it but I'm afraid they'll just direct to the support articles which I've already read and tried -see above.


I wonder if you are having a weird problem with the USB driver on your computer...not recognizing the device like it should..... when you plug in the remote, do you hear a sound? Or are there any messages? By chance, do you have another computer or laptop to try?


----------



## rightintel

KramerTC said:


> Today, I tried to update my harmony one for the first time in several months and I can't get the remote to sync using the supplied USB cable. * Is anyone else, by chance, having problems? *I'm using the legacy 7.7.0 software on Windows 7. Have tried multiple USB cables, different ports on the computer, disabling anti-virus and firewall to no avail. I can log on fine and make my changes in the Logitech Harmony 7.7.0 program. It's when I try to update the remote that nothing happens. If I display the status there's nothing in there. I've never had issues before.
> 
> I called Logitech's Harmony support line; 866-291-1505 but once I navigated to what's applicable they want to set up a $10 support call. I'd gladly do it but I'm afraid they'll just direct to the support articles which I've already read and tried -see above.


Sometimes it gets stuck. Mine took a few tries this weekend.


----------



## KramerTC

Thanks for the responses.
Turns out I can sync and update my other two Harmony remotes; 880 and 659. So the issue is confined to my One remote...other than it can't be updated it's working fine. I can recharge it and use it without problem. I'll sleep on it and go at it again tomorrow.


----------



## KramerTC

deano86 said:


> I wonder if you are having a weird problem with the USB driver on your computer...not recognizing the device like it should..... when you plug in the remote, do you hear a sound? Or are there any messages? By chance, do you have another computer or laptop to try?


No sound when I plug the One in the computer. When I plug in my 880 or 659 the remotes beep immediately. I have tried on two Win 7 desktops and one Win 10 laptop. It's only the One that is not recognized on all three computers - and using different USB cables. Oh well...


----------



## deano86

KramerTC said:


> No sound when I plug the One in the computer. When I plug in my 880 or 659 the remotes beep immediately. I have tried on two Win 7 desktops and one Win 10 laptop. It's only the One that is not recognized on all three computers - and using different USB cables. Oh well...


Put your One on the charger for a few hours, then remove the battery for one minute and then re install, let it boot up and try to do an udpdate again. If that doesn't work, put the remote in Safe Mode and see if by chance the remote gets recognized by the USB connection when doing the firmware download..


----------



## Bond 007

KramerTC said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> Turns out I can sync and update my other two Harmony remotes; 880 and 659. So the issue is confined to my One remote...other than it can't be updated it's working fine. I can recharge it and use it without problem. I'll sleep on it and go at it again tomorrow.


Where did you buy it? Buy it new? How long ago?
Sounds like one of those that Logitech has deactivated.


----------



## Bond 007

deano86 said:


> Put your One on the charger for a few hours, then remove the battery for one minute and then re install, let it boot up and try to do an udpdate again. If that doesn't work, put the remote in Safe Mode and see if by chance the remote gets recognized by the USB connection when doing the firmware download..


What is Safe Mode and how do you put it in that mode?


----------



## deano86

Bond 007 said:


> What is Safe Mode and how do you put it in that mode?


http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/Documents/Safe_Mode_instructions.pdf


----------



## KramerTC

Bond 007 said:


> Where did you buy it? Buy it new? How long ago?
> Sounds like one of those that Logitech has deactivated.


I bought directly from Logitech on a Black Friday deal. Some four years ago, I think. I don't remember if it was new or refurbished. I've been using it, and updating it, regularly all this time.


----------



## deano86

Bond 007 said:


> Where did you buy it? Buy it new? How long ago?
> Sounds like one of those that Logitech has deactivated.


No, if the remote has been deactivated, there is an message on the programming screen that indicates if that is the case.. Unfortunately, this is a USB communication problem in the remote itself..


----------



## Bond 007

KramerTC said:


> I bought directly from Logitech on a Black Friday deal. Some four years ago, I think. I don't remember if it was new or refurbished. I've been using it, and updating it, regularly all this time.


Nevermind. Just a thought.


----------



## Bond 007

deano86 said:


> http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/Documents/Safe_Mode_instructions.pdf


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## KramerTC

Update: no matter what I did my One's USB port will not be recognized anymore. I can see my 659 and 880 under Devices and Printers. I have tried removing the battery on the One, then reinserting it a few minutes, cold boot on the computer, safe mode, etc. I'm in contact with Quin at Harmony Remote Repair; very helpful and informative. I'm weighing whether to have it's logic board replaced since that is what it would take to have the USB port replaced. I'll probably go for it because I don't see a current Harmony remote that appeals to me at all.

Thanks all. You've been very helpful with your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Sgooter

KramerTC said:


> ...I'm in contact with Quin at Harmony Remote Repair; very helpful and informative. I'm weighing whether to have it's logic board replaced since that is what it would take to have the USB port replaced. I'll probably go for it because I don't see a current Harmony remote that appeals to me at all.
> Thanks all. You've been very helpful with your comments and suggestions.


You'll be in expert and honest hands with Quin.
IMO, the Harmony 950 might be the only suitable substitute for the Harmony One. But, having an H1 refurbished by harmony remote repair is a better "bang for the buck" option than buying a new 950, which is currently priced at $200.


----------



## rightintel

Sgooter said:


> You'll be in expert and honest hands with Quin.


Thank god he's there, because I'll be using him some day. Somehow my harmony is still going strong, 8yrs later. Using him is still cheaper than the newer versions.


----------



## Deezul

I wonder if I should ask my ex if the Harmony I gave her years ago was even used, and if not, if she'd give it to me for a song.


----------



## Bond 007

Deezul said:


> I wonder if I should ask my ex if the Harmony I gave her years ago was even used, and if not, if she'd give it to me for a song.


Good luck.


----------



## tokerblue

I haven't updated my One in several years, but I just added a Sony Bluray/SACD player.

Is there a way to map a color button icon to the Activity? I know that the One will do it for specific devices like a DirecTV box, Playstation 3, etc. But I don't know if there is a way to do it for other devices. I typed in "Blue", "Red", "Yellow", "Green" for custom buttons, but only the text appears.


----------



## garnuts

tokerblue said:


> I haven't updated my One in several years, but I just added a Sony Bluray/SACD player.
> 
> Is there a way to map a color button icon to the Activity? I know that the One will do it for specific devices like a DirecTV box, Playstation 3, etc. But I don't know if there is a way to do it for other devices. I typed in "Blue", "Red", "Yellow", "Green" for custom buttons, but only the text appears.


You should be able to 'learn' any IR signal if you have an original remote to learn it from.

Using the Harmony 7.7.0 software:

-Devices tab
-'Learn IR' for desired device
-Scroll to bottom of page to 'Learn a New Command'
-You can name that new command anything you want
-Go back to activities, under desired activity 'Customize Buttons'
-Your New Command should be there if the device you chose is part of that Activity

.


----------



## tokerblue

garnuts said:


> You should be able to 'learn' any IR signal if you have an original remote to learn it from.


Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant picture icons like this. The actual Blue/Yellow/Red/Green text sends the correct command.


----------



## garnuts

tokerblue said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant picture icons like this. The actual Blue/Yellow/Red/Green text sends the correct command.


Gotcha,

If you ever figure out a way to do this please post it, I would like these for a couple of my activities.


----------



## mdavej

tokerblue said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant picture icons like this. The actual Blue/Yellow/Red/Green text sends the correct command.


http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?6618


----------



## tokerblue

mdavej said:


> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?6618


Unfortunately, it seems to be device based. The icons will appear automatically for certain Activities, possibly only certain devices. I'm going to try adding a device that has the icons and see if I can somehow get it to work.


----------



## tokerblue

It looks like the functionality is Activity based. I added the DirecTV DVR to the Bluray Activity and the color icons did not appear. I created a new TV Activity and added the Bluray player. When I typed in "Red", it automatically added the icon.


----------



## tokerblue

I got it to work. I basically created a dummy DirecTV device. I then changed the power setting to "No Power Button". That will keep the Harmony from turning on the dummy device when going to the Activity.

Next step was to create a "Watch TV" Activity. I then added the Blu-ray player to the Activity manually and programmed it as normal.

When I named the buttons Red, Yellow, Green, Blue the Harmony automatically mapped the icons to the soft button screen for the Blu-Ray Activity.


----------



## garnuts

tokerblue said:


> I got it to work. I basically created a dummy DirecTV device. I then changed the power setting to "No Power Button". That will keep the Harmony from turning on the dummy device when going to the Activity.
> 
> Next step was to create a "Watch TV" Activity. I then added the Blu-ray player to the Activity manually and programmed it as normal.
> 
> When I named the buttons Red, Yellow, Green, Blue the Harmony automatically mapped the icons to the soft button screen for the Blu-Ray Activity.


Thanks for posting your work around. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Bond 007

Just got my replacement for the refurb H1 with the cracked screen.
Its appearance is not like new but I would consider it very good and it seems to function like new. 
They gave me a partial refund too. Very happy for $70.


----------



## 49Merc

*Ultimate One Does Not Perform As Well From A Short Distance*

Just moved our AV stand with all components to a new, closer to us position in our living room. Now with the AV closer my Ultimate One does not always connect with each component. It's performance with the AV further away was flawless. This seems odd. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> Just moved our AV stand with all components to a new, closer to us position in our living room. Now with the AV closer my Ultimate One does not always connect with each component. It's performance with the AV further away was flawless. This seems odd. Any suggestions?


Is there something between where you're sitting and the new location of the AV stand, such as a coffee table? If so, consider buying a small convex mirror (a common/cheap auto accessories item), and place it where it can reflect/spread the remote's IR beam toward your AV stand. I did this several years ago for the in-laws by mounting the sticky-back mirror on the bottom of a ceiling fan in their family room; works perfectly.


----------



## jcalabria

49Merc said:


> Just moved our AV stand with all components to a new, closer to us position in our living room. Now with the AV closer my Ultimate One does not always connect with each component. It's performance with the AV further away was flawless. This seems odd. Any suggestions?





Sgooter said:


> Is there something between where you're sitting and the new location of the AV stand, such as a coffee table? If so, consider buying a small convex mirror (a common/cheap auto accessories item), and place it where it can reflect/spread the remote's IR beam toward your AV stand. I did this several years ago for the in-laws by mounting the sticky-back mirror on the bottom of a ceiling fan in their family room; works perfectly.


Besides something blocking the IR as Sgooter noted, it could also be the angle your hitting the components at, which may be more severe with components now placed closer to you. The IR sensor for my last receiver was recessed a good bit back behind the front glass panel that had a small hole in it's black backcoating for the IR sensor. With the IR sensor set a bit back from that hole/window, you had to hit the IR window almost straight on for it to be able to see the remote. May not be your problem, but thought I should at least mention it as a possibility.


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Is there something between where you're sitting and the new location of the AV stand, such as a coffee table? If so, consider buying a small convex mirror (a common/cheap auto accessories item), and place it where it can reflect/spread the remote's IR beam toward your AV stand. I did this several years ago for the in-laws by mounting the sticky-back mirror on the bottom of a ceiling fan in their family room; works perfectly.


No, nothing in between.


----------



## 49Merc

jcalabria said:


> Besides something blocking the IR as Sgooter noted, it could also be the angle your hitting the components at, which may be more severe with components now placed closer to you. The IR sensor for my last receiver was recessed a good bit back behind the front glass panel that had a small hole in it's black backcoating for the IR sensor. With the IR sensor set a bit back from that hole/window, you had to hit the IR window almost straight on for it to be able to see the remote. May not be your problem, but thought I should at least mention it as a possibility.


You may have confirmed my first thought. Would blasters help?


----------



## jcalabria

49Merc said:


> You may have confirmed my first thought. Would blasters help?


When I had the problem, I picked up a relatively cheap IR repeater system from Amazon, and used the IR emitters for some other devices that were located in the back of the wall unit, but ended up hard wiring one of the repeater outputs to the IR IN connection on the back of the receiver. 

THIS is the unit I purchased back in '09... still works fine (there are some similar units on Amazon now for $10-15 less, but I have no experience with them). As I said, mine was hard wired to the receiver I had at the time and all of the other devices were inside or behind the wall unit, so I had none of the emitter bugs visible.


----------



## guitarguy316

Just got a harmony elite. I have Directv and on my harmony one I could hold the page up or down button to keep scrolling on the TV guide. Is there a setting somewhere on the elite to have this same functionality?

Never mind. Had to change what long press does on the page down button in settings.


----------



## shimonmor

When I press the "off" button on my H1 remote, I do not want it to turn off a certain device (WeTek Hub). I went to device>settings>adjust power settings and selected "I want to leave this device on all the time" but it stills turns off when I press the "Off" button. How can I get the H1 to leave this device on all the time and never apply "power toggle" to this device?


----------



## shimonmor

shimonmor said:


> When I press the "off" button on my H1 remote, I do not want it to turn off a certain device (WeTek Hub). I went to device>settings>adjust power settings and selected "I want to leave this device on all the time" but it stills turns off when I press the "Off" button. How can I get the H1 to leave this device on all the time and never apply "power toggle" to this device?


I found this article on the Logitech support site: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/article/12732

It says to select "There are no power buttons on my current remote for my TV" instead of "I want to leave this device on all the time" because of this explanation:


> Select this option if the device is not capable of powering on and off remotely or you do not want the Harmony remote to ever power on or off a device. If you press the Help button it will not offer to power the device on or off.


But it didn't make a difference. The WeTek still turns off when I press the main "Off" button on the remote.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgooter

Call Logitech Harmony tech support for assistance. They may be able to create a new solution for you.


----------



## ST Dog

Any one here try the Olympia Battery brand on Amazon?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N89FW94/ref=psdc_10967581_t3_B00FABX9GG

Reviews are all positive, and Prime eligible unlike the UpStart branded ones.


----------



## shimonmor

ST Dog said:


> Any one here try the Olympia Battery brand on Amazon?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N89FW94/ref=psdc_10967581_t3_B00FABX9GG
> 
> Reviews are all positive, and Prime eligible unlike the UpStart branded ones.


I just ordered that double battery set last week and installed one on Friday so I haven't had much time with it yet. So far, the Olympia battery is lasting longer than my original One battery (which isn't saying much given its age) but the problem with these off-brand batteries is life span...they don't seem to last as long as originals. All I can say now is that it fits, it charges and it works. How long they will last and determining if they are susceptible to swelling...well, I'll let you know next year.


----------



## grantb3

shimonmor said:


> I just ordered that double battery set last week and installed one on Friday so I haven't had much time with it yet. So far, the Olympia battery is lasting longer than my original One battery (which isn't saying much given its age) but the problem with these off-brand batteries is life span...they don't seem to last as long as originals. All I can say now is that it fits, it charges and it works. How long they will last and determining if they are susceptible to swelling...well, I'll let you know next year.


Now that you have two new batteries and one old one, are you going to rotate them or just keep the spares charged somehow?


----------



## ST Dog

shimonmor said:


> but the problem with these off-brand batteries is life span...they don't seem to last as long as originals.


That's always the issue with non OEM batteries.

The UpStart brand looks well regarded (a few links to them in this thread recently and mentioned on the Harmony Repair site).


I did note that the Olympia batteries didn't have the number of negative reviews typical of 3rd party batteries. Far better that teh M2cpower batteries.

Even the well regarded UpStart brand has more than a few negative reviews too.


----------



## shimonmor

grantb3 said:


> Now that you have two new batteries and one old one, are you going to rotate them or just keep the spares charged somehow?


I'll probably rotate the two new Olympia batteries every two months or so. If I notice one getting weak, I'll just order some more since they are so cheap.


----------



## elfeoblu

*Better remote than Harmony One for new TV and 4K player?*

hello...I recently purchased a Samsun UN65KS8000 tv along with a Samsung UBD-K8500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player and I have been trying to set them up with my oldie harmony ONE. I'm using Harmony remote software 7.8.1. My set up also includes an Oppo 103d,and a Marantz SR7008.
Couldn't find the Samsung KS8000 but a similar samsung code seems to work. for the UK player i used a DVD! code...
I wish I could change the names of the devices-DVD? Laserdisk? I know the Harmony ONE is an oldie.
In any case, setting up activities is giving me some issues so I'm wondering what would be a newer, better remote to replace the Harmony ONE that has a better database and the ability to change the names of devices? I will survive with the ONE for now.
thanks
Erick


----------



## ST Dog

elfeoblu said:


> I'm using Harmony remote software 7.8.1.
> ...
> that has a better database



You could try using the new MyHarmony system instead. That where the new devices are being put.

Just tell the software you have a One+.
Worked for me to easily get newer devices not in the old software.


----------



## mdavej

All versions use the same database.


----------



## sschen

elfeoblu said:


> ... I'm using Harmony remote software 7.8.1. Erick


Is this on a PC or MAC?

I am using Harmony Remote 7.7.0 on a Windows 7 PC, and every time I clicked "Download" to check for the latest version, it says I have the latest version.

If there is a later version than 7.7.0 on a PC, can someone please tell me the download link?

Thanks


----------



## pbarach

sschen said:


> Is this on a PC or MAC?
> 
> I am using Harmony Remote 7.7.0 on a Windows 7 PC, and every time I clicked "Download" to check for the latest version, it says I have the latest version.
> 
> If there is a later version than 7.7.0 on a PC, can someone please tell me the download link?
> 
> Thanks


That's the latest Windows version. It hasn't been updated in years, although the database of components has been updated on an ongoing basis. The online Myharmony.com uses the same database but has some different (less flexible) features.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> All versions use the same database.


7.7 didn't recognize my BDP but MyHarmony (program and web site) did.


----------



## mdavej

BDPs are DVD in the old software. Still there, just in a different place.

To prove this to yourself, add a DVD device Samsung UBD-K8500, one of the latest BDPs around, and it will work in the old software.


----------



## mdavej

sschen said:


> Is this on a PC or MAC?
> 
> I am using Harmony Remote 7.7.0 on a Windows 7 PC, and every time I clicked "Download" to check for the latest version, it says I have the latest version.
> 
> If there is a later version than 7.7.0 on a PC, can someone please tell me the download link?
> 
> Thanks


Download all versions here:
https://setup.myharmony.com/

Latest is "MyHarmony". May not work with your One, depending on how old. May require starting a new setup from scratch.


----------



## elfeoblu

sschen said:


> Is this on a PC or MAC?
> 
> I am using Harmony Remote 7.7.0 on a Windows 7 PC, and every time I clicked "Download" to check for the latest version, it says I have the latest version.
> 
> If there is a later version than 7.7.0 on a PC, can someone please tell me the download link?
> 
> Thanks


hi there. I'm using a mac book pro and the software reads Logitech Harmony remote software 7.8.1...
erick


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> BDPs are DVD in the old software. Still there, just in a different place.


I entered the model number and no match, just similar devices.

Meanwhile MyHarmony matched it.

Sony BDP-S3700.


----------



## pbarach

elfeoblu said:


> hi there. I'm using a mac book pro and the software reads Logitech Harmony remote software 7.8.1...
> erick


Different versions numbers for Mac OS. The latest for Windows is 7.7.0.


----------



## mdavej

ST Dog said:


> I entered the model number and no match, just similar devices.
> 
> Meanwhile MyHarmony matched it.
> 
> Sony BDP-S3700.


I just did the same in the old software and got an exact match.

BTW, all Sony BD players ever made use the same codes, so the exact model doesn't matter anyway.

If you want to think the old and new software uses different databases, that's fine. But they don't. And it makes no logical sense that they would maintain separate databases.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> I just did the same in the old software and got an exact match.


Interesting. I'll go back through it. When I tried before it didn't match.



> BTW, all Sony BD players ever made use the same codes, so the exact model doesn't matter anyway.


Have to take your word on that. Most of the old universal remote manuals I've looked at list several codes for Sony DVD and BD players.

What ever the program picked as close for the S3700 was missing buttons though I forget which. I really didn't mess with it for long.
I tried to set up my 6 devices, some didn't match and were missing functionality (several times it asked me to send a code form the original remote to the H1) so I tried MyHarmony and did not have similar issues.


If you can point to good comparison of Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7.x and the current MyHarmony I'd appreciate it. I tried to find one but was unsuccessful in the limited time I had to look. I did find some older comparisons, but MyHarmony has improved since they were done.


----------



## mdavej

ST Dog said:


> Interesting. I'll go back through it. When I tried before it didn't match.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to take your word on that. Most of the old universal remote manuals I've looked at list several codes for Sony DVD and BD players.
> 
> What ever the program picked as close for the S3700 was missing buttons though I forget which. I really didn't mess with it for long.
> I tried to set up my 6 devices, some didn't match and were missing functionality (several times it asked me to send a code form the original remote to the H1) so I tried MyHarmony and did not have similar issues.
> 
> 
> If you can point to good comparison of Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7.x and the current MyHarmony I'd appreciate it. I tried to find one but was unsuccessful in the limited time I had to look. I did find some older comparisons, but MyHarmony has improved since they were done.


Missing functions between models is a complete crapshoot. A model that matches exactly may have far fewer commands than another that's a close match. No way to tell without trying each.

Sony DVD do indeed use different and incompatible codes from BD players. I thought we were talking about BD players. In any case, as new codes and commands are added to cheap universals, they must use a new code since the old ones are set in stone, hence there are many that are identical except for new commands. At their core, however, they are the same. So Sony BD for example is Sony20 protocol, device 26.226, OBC 0-110 (roughly) for all Sony BD players ever made. Obviously a player made in 2007 won't have as many commands as one made in 2017, but the core commands (power, play, etc.) for that old player will work fine on a new player. You'll also find this to be true on cheap remotes. Every single Sony BD code will power on any Sony BD player unless they have listed DVD codes in with the BD codes by mistake.

I can't point to a good comparison as it has gone through many changes as you have seen. But there is virtually no reason to use the old software anymore, IMO. I hadn't run it in years actually, until I saw your post. MyHarmony has many more advantages than drawbacks now, like long sequences, simpler UI, multiple remotes on one account, and better model searching as you have already seen. I'm not endorsing the old s/w at all, quite the contrary. I just wanted to point out that it still works. Some Harmony One users, however, have no choice and are stuck with the old software.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> I thought we were talking about BD players.


As you pointed out, most list BD players in with DVD players.
So that's all I had to look at.

It would make sense for a NEW remote to not use old, duplicate codes. Just list the new codes in the manuals. The remote you buy in 2017 doesn't have to list the codes from 2001 that are duplicated with newer ones.



> I can't point to a good comparison as it has gone through many changes as you have seen. But there is virtually no reason to use the old software anymore, IMO.


That covers my questions then. The current MyHarmony is on par with (even better than) the older tool now.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

I am having nothing but problems with my remote. I finally got it to where it will turn on my projector and AVR but now when I try to switch inputs (from game to media player) it shuts off my projector and turns the avr back to game. 

I have it set up that the music symbol is AVR on and set to media player. No projector in that button but it still shuts off my projector. My middle button is set up as projector on only but it also switches my AVR to game. Its extremely frustrating and about to go back to my two remotes and trash my hub and harmony remote. 

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## lektern

Theriddler07sms said:


> I am having nothing but problems with my remote. I finally got it to where it will turn on my projector and AVR but now when I try to switch inputs (from game to media player) it shuts off my projector and turns the avr back to game.
> 
> I have it set up that the music symbol is AVR on and set to media player. No projector in that button but it still shuts off my projector. My middle button is set up as projector on only but it also switches my AVR to game. Its extremely frustrating and about to go back to my two remotes and trash my hub and harmony remote.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice?


You need to think about programming activities, not trying to custom program each button.


Any Activity is something you do... Watch a DVD, Watch TV, Play Music


Each Activity has all of the settings for that Activity.
Watch DVD:
Turn On TV
Turn on Receiver
Turn on DVD Player
Switch Receiver to HDMI 2
Switch TV to HDMI input
Volume is controlled by receiver


Watch TV:
Turn on TV
Turn on Receiver
Switch Receiver to HDMI 1
Set TV to Channel Mode
Volume is controlled by receiver


The remote will intelligently remember the last Activity you chose, then turn on or off components as needed to get there.
Don't try to manipulate every device, let the remote do the work. Activities allow you to have different buttons do different things.


Hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Thank you, ill give it a shot


----------



## divingfe

*H 1 overheated while charging, but battery is normal*

All ops were normal for years, including charging. "A few weeks ago, the "shake-operated" unit lighting seems to not work, but worked OK with "OK" button; other ops all normal. A few days ago, noticed a dark spot on screen after charging. The back of unit(behind the screen)was unusually warm to the touch; the battery was cool. Then, unit would discharge completely, by itself (off the charger)within a half hour or less (meanwhile the dark spot would gradually disappear). Could then recharge it, with same results. This was repeated time and again. So, I would charge it partially(so as not to continually overheat it), take it off the charger, use it intermittently, then, when it was almost discharged, repeat the process.
Then, I accidentally left it on the charger overnight!! Result; a solid white screen and no reaction to [any]button push. After removing/replacing the battery, then completely dead, "charging", or not- dead.
Just removed the battery- it is fully charged at 3.80-4.1 volts. When I replace the battery; in quick succession on the screen I observe: white screen for .5 seconds, then solid green/blue "lines" for 1.5 seconds then dark screen for 2 seconds, then "(H)armony" word and 2 sequences of (apparent) system reset "dashes", then in VERY QUICK succession: Harmony, "Remote Assistant", (my usual) home screen, battery low charge logo,then all goes dead. NO button reaction -nothing. I can repeat that sequence time and again.
I did a "safe mode". Results: A.D8CD 34, B.DB1C 34, C.0000 34, D.CB09 16, E.D9E9 34
After that no reaction to any buttons (that I can see/do).
Got out of "safe" mode by removing battery. Then can go back to the above description of Remove/replace battery.
I suspect there is a short(???) on the circuitry in the vicinity of "3-o-clock" on the screen, behind the screen, that is/was quickly discharging the battery- maybe now the "connection is "broken", hence no reaction to anything except the sequence described above.
Love the unit- especially now dealing with 4 remotes in succession !!!!!
Please help!!!!! )))
Am moderately familiar with electrics and very general SS circuitry. Help, what can I do to fix this puppy???????


----------



## Sgooter

Suggest you look into www.harmonyremoterepair.com


----------



## ginovino

FOLKS, I may be on a fruitless mission. I have been a "Harmony" stalworth going back to at least 2005. Tons, of research, emails, calls to Logitech, bugging my audio buddies etc..Finally settled on the "then new" Harmony one. Spent weeks reading all i could find about, "could", "woulds", yeah & nays....Finally got around to programming, which frankly was quite easy, after all said and done. Then, setup a 2nd big screen viewing room in our basement/game/den room. Bought another Harmony one and with my newly acquired "programming skills", its was a snap to program. Happy, Happy all around..

a couple of years went by, tastes change, reprogramming now a snap.. no issues, until the 1st unit failed to work.. swapped batteries with working unit.."NG"... called Harmony, spent an hour on the phone (free then)..They asked for the unit back, I sent them "what I thought was the broken one..oops... They replaced it another NEW one... Then the programming issue began... Bulging batteries and all the rest. This went on for years.... Low & behold, I called them again, and find out that I sent the wrong unit ( it was the working unit !!!) . The broken unit stayed in my house and "played "nice with me", until I received their new unit. THEY SENT ME A BRAND NEW "HARMONY ULTIMATE ONE"......I PUT IT ASIDE AND WAITED UNTIL I HAD THE 'HEAD TO ATTEMPT PROGRAMMING..... 

Then, the moment of truth... I called Harmony explained the situation.... 3 nice people over as many weeks tried to walk me through the transfer of data from my only 'truly "functioning unit (original Harmony one) TO THE NEW HARMONY ULTIMATE ONE, zilch , crappola, kaput, icks-nay, nothing... Then.... THEY SAID i HAVE TAKEN TOO MUCH TIME AND WANTED TO CHARGE ME .... That ended my calls to Harmony.

So where are we going..... I have this unused, Brand New "Harmony Ultimate One" that I would like to bring into the GAME... and put the un-programmable (former battery killer) to rest in the basement Den.. Who out there could walk me through how to program this "H-ONE" unit step by step..... As it can hold an enormous number of channels, logos, etc. I already made up the list of channels and have access to their Logos... and ready to dance.. I would start with just the dozen or so that currently are comfortably installed in the 1st Harmony One (which they returned,why I don't know), thus now I have the original two Harmony ones (good one, & battery killer).AND the gift of the HARMONY ULTIMATE ONE.

THE BATTERY KILLER HAS BEEN LOCKED OUT AS SO I'M TOLD...Anyone out there, know how to get into the back door on that unit, to change programming, or is it a lost cause and Im stuck with 6 channels for ever????.....

Right now.... I just want to program the the "ULTIMATE ONE" and enter about 30 channels ( I'm on DISH network), have surround in Main room..Satellite, DVD, GAME console, inputs for digital pix and videos etc..... apologies for long winded explanation. First time on this forum.... Long time(YEARS) on the AUDIO SIDE. 
All and any amount of guidance and help is immensely appreciated. 
p.s. Harmony now charges $29.00 a hr for programming help....


----------



## ST Dog

You can send the disabled one to harmonyremoterepair.com and they can change something so it is programmable again, $40 I think.

As for the Ultimate, best to just start from scratch. It's not any harder than the old ones. Probably easier with the new software.


----------



## ginovino

ST Dog said:


> You can send the disabled one to harmonyremoterepair.com and they can change something so it is programmable again, $40 I think.
> 
> As fir the Ultimate, best to just start from scratch. It's not any harder than the old ones. Probably easier with the new software.


Yea,.... I guess your right..... the last time I used them, it took me weeks to reload the software and instructions..........they couldn't link up my "ONE" with the "Ultimate one" and as a result, I had to re-enter all of my DATA back into the "ONE" again..... not hard... just annoying... ..Hey... while I'm here.... any rumors out here about folks who can dance "around" the "gates" to allow re programming "locked" units...? just send them my contact name from this site.... Much appreciated..


----------



## ST Dog

ginovino said:


> Yea,.... I guess your right..... the last time I used them, it took me weeks to reload the software and instructions.


The newer software is a bit easier to work with (at least I think so).
So you could have you basic setup done in 10-15 minutes.

I don't know about the channels and logos (I don't use that) but I suspect it's easier now than in the past.




ginovino said:


> Hey... while I'm here.... any rumors out here about folks who can dance "around" the "gates" to allow re programming "locked" units...?


As I said, harmonyremoterepair.com can do it.

Logitech disables it based on the serial number. The solution is to change the serial number the device reports to the software. The site linked takes serial numbers from unrepairable remotes and assigns it to another.

That's really the only solution given how the Harmony software works.


----------



## divingfe

Sgooter said:


> Suggest you look into www.harmonyremoterepair.com


Thanks for the info; just reviewed his website. Now I have a few T/S possibilities; failing that, I can get a replacement quite cheaply. I'm just beginning to suspect that, after the 'shake-operated' lighting- the tilt sensor- failed, that by trying harder to shake the unit, I probably jarred something loose on the motherboard inside and caused a short of some kind . But, I'll investigate further-can't make it worse by trying. Thank you for the helpful reference. Regards


----------



## ST Dog

divingfe said:


> I'm just beginning to suspect that, after the 'shake-operated' lighting- the tilt sensor- failed, that by trying harder to shake the unit, I probably jarred something loose on the motherboard inside and caused a short of some kind


I doubt it's a short. More likely a broken wire (wires) to the LCD.

But the heat issue raises concerns that more is damaged now.
Likely need a new main board too.


----------



## divingfe

ST Dog said:


> I doubt it's a short. More likely a broken wire (wires) to the LCD.
> 
> But the heat issue raises concerns that more is damaged now.
> Likely need a new main board too.


The screen worked fine, though only momentarily, when the battery was removed/replaced; also worked normally during a firmware reset, as Quin suggested. But the firmware reset didn't solve my original problems. Quin suspected a bad voltage regulator. So I just ordered a refurb from him- just the same cost as a logic board repair/replace. Also, now I'll have a good tilt-sensor. Thanks for the help


----------



## ST Dog

divingfe said:


> The screen worked fine, though only momentarily, when the battery was removed/replaced; also worked normally during a firmware reset, as Quin suggested.


You'd be amazed at how intermittent broken wires can be 



> Quin suspected a bad voltage regulator. So I just ordered a refurb from him- just the same cost as a logic board repair/replace. Also, now I'll have a good tilt-sensor.


Refurb or new board. Same net result 

If the refurb condition isn't as good as your current one you can swap the parts around easily enough. The disassembly guide they have up is very through and made it a 5 minute job. (I used it to get a very swollen battery out of a used remote I bought)


----------



## ginovino

ST Dog said:


> The newer software is a bit easier to work with (at least I think so).
> So you could have you basic setup done in 10-15 minutes.
> 
> I don't know about the channels and logos (I don't use that) but I suspect it's easier now than in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, harmonyremoterepair.com can do it.
> 
> Logitech disables it based on the serial number. The solution is to change the serial number the device reports to the software. The site linked takes serial numbers from unrepairable remotes and assigns it to another.
> 
> That's really the only solution given how the Harmony software works.


THANK YOU VERY MUCH INDEED !!... NOW i NEED BIG TIME GUIDANCE 
FOR THE ABSOLUTELY MINT NEW NEVER USED- _FREE REPLACEMENT FOR THE ZAPPED "_*HARMONY ONE" **THAT IS THE CAUSE OF ALL OF MY GRIEF... I CAN USE IT TO CHANGE STATIONS, ON-OFF, LOUDNESS ETC, SCAN CHANNELS UP AND DOWN, SELECT THE EQUIPMENT(FUNCTION) IN MY AUDIO/VIDEO RACK.... BUT CANNOT ADD OR CHANGE TO REPLACEMENT GEAR OR FUNCTIONS ON THAT UNIT..... THUS ITS TIME FOR ME TO FINALLY BREAK DOWN AND USE THE 'NEW" HARMONY "ULTIMATE ONE". BUT REMEMBERING THE PAIN THE LOGITECH TECHS (yeah! really..b/s) put me through and then tell me I used too much of their time !!!!!!

The good news is that at least that unit is 'ON RECORD".. so I can connect it to the website and "trial and error" my programming... That really sucks.... It will take me months ... it holds 50+ or more channels with logos( if you have hem)...NO "R .F." hub needed.....T.G. .... do you know any member who can walk me through about installing 10 or so channels ? as for the A/V... I can do that myself from the Harm-One.......( I hope !!!) much appreciate you looking after me... as I'm a newbee here but not on the AUDIO-VIDEO FORUMS ACROSS THE WWW.....;)
*


----------



## ginovino

ST Dog said:


> The newer software is a bit easier to work with (at least I think so).
> So you could have you basic setup done in 10-15 minutes.
> 
> I don't know about the channels and logos (I don't use that) but I suspect it's easier now than in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, harmonyremoterepair.com can do it.
> 
> Logitech disables it based on the serial number. The solution is to change the serial number the device reports to the software. The site linked takes serial numbers from unrepairable remotes and assigns it to another.
> 
> That's really the only solution given how the Harmony software works.


THANK YOU VERY MUCH INDEED !!... NOW i NEED BIG TIME GUIDANCE 
FOR THE ABSOLUTELY MINT NEW NEVER USED- _FREE REPLACEMENT FOR THE ZAPPED "_*HARMONY ONE" **THAT IS THE CAUSE OF ALL OF MY GRIEF... I CAN USE IT TO CHANGE STATIONS, ON-OFF, LOUDNESS ETC, SCAN CHANNELS UP AND DOWN, SELECT THE EQUIPMENT(FUNCTION) IN MY AUDIO/VIDEO RACK.... BUT CANNOT ADD OR CHANGE TO REPLACEMENT GEAR OR FUNCTIONS ON THAT UNIT..... THUS ITS TIME FOR ME TO FINALLY BREAK DOWN AND USE THE 'NEW" HARMONY "ULTIMATE ONE". BUT REMEMBERING THE PAIN THE LOGITECH TECHS (yeah! really..b/s) put me through and then tell me I used too much of their time !!!!!!

The good news is that at least that unit is 'ON RECORD".. so I can connect it to the website and "trial and error" my programming... That really sucks.... It will take me months ... it holds 50+ or more channels with logos( if you have hem)...NO "R .F." hub needed.....T.G. .... do you know any member who can walk me through about installing 10 or so channels ? as for the A/V... I can do that myself from the Harm-One.......( I hope !!!) much appreciate you looking after me... as I'm a newbee here but not on the AUDIO-VIDEO FORUMS ACROSS THE WWW.....;)
*


----------



## ST Dog

It's really not that hard to program the remote unless you are trying complex stuff.

General activities where you turn stuff on/off and select inputs is simple. Getting all the activity functions you want​ may take a bit linger, but it easy once you figure out what you want.


Since you gave the old one as a guide it will be easier.

Like functions for "watch TV" with your DVR, the live and list (DVR button on the Dish remote) 


The favorites is up to you. Use as few it as many as you want. Program you actual favorites, not every channel you can. Probly less than a dozen. You can always add more if needed.
I use 0, so it took me no time at all.

As for the "new" H1 that you can't modify. If it's in such great shape, spend the money to make it usable.

It'll still have to be reprogrammed though.


----------



## ginovino

Great minds think alike.... Thats what I was planning to do... just keep it around charged... Then I would have 3 perfectly operating units.... [email protected] Harmy One's and a brand new 
Harmy Ultimate ONE... yet to be programmed......

My wife constantly takes the Harmy that is by my TV chair (while she has a perfectly twin working unit, that she gets flustered when her unit refuses to respond (the older harmy that won't allow programing and negates activity that was called on by the unit sitting at my seat)... then takes my Harmy that works fine.... and swaps them. Its a regular COMEDY ACT. WHICH I HOPE TO CLOSE....SOON....

So when I finally get the Ultimate ONE going with the 20-30 screens etc... and likely better with the battery issue that plagued the Harm-one's... we will all be happy, happy again.....

So, do you like the plan... that is why I'm asking about member or 2 that are familiar with the steps for programming the "ULTIMATE ONE"


----------



## ST Dog

ginovino said:


> that is why I'm asking about member or 2 that are familiar with the steps for programming the "ULTIMATE ONE"


It programs the same as the other harmony remotes. The difference is the number if physical buttons (Ultimate One doesn't have a number pad, it does have the 4 colored button).


----------



## divingfe

ST Dog said:


> You'd be amazed at how intermittent broken wires can be
> 
> 
> Refurb or new board. Same net result
> 
> If the refurb condition isn't as good as your current one you can swap the parts around easily enough. The disassembly guide they have up is very through and made it a 5 minute job. (I used it to get a very swollen battery out of a used remote I bought)


Well This AM, just got my refurb H1 in the mail from HarmonyRemoteRepair.com. Had the upgraded logic board, with a improved tilt sensor thrown in the bargain. Cost the same as a logic board repair would have. Put in the old battery(fully charged from the old unit), reprogrammed it from the Logitech computer app, and my old settings (took 10 minutes total), and Bingo... worked perfectly. Great deal and very happy. Thanks for the advice from all, especially the reference to HarmonyRemoteRepair. Great outfit.


----------



## bob brennan

ginovino said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH INDEED !!... NOW i NEED BIG TIME GUIDANCE
> FOR THE ABSOLUTELY MINT NEW NEVER USED- _FREE REPLACEMENT FOR THE ZAPPED "_*HARMONY ONE" **THAT IS THE CAUSE OF ALL OF MY GRIEF... I CAN USE IT TO CHANGE STATIONS, ON-OFF, LOUDNESS ETC, SCAN CHANNELS UP AND DOWN, SELECT THE EQUIPMENT(FUNCTION) IN MY AUDIO/VIDEO RACK.... BUT CANNOT ADD OR CHANGE TO REPLACEMENT GEAR OR FUNCTIONS ON THAT UNIT..... THUS ITS TIME FOR ME TO FINALLY BREAK DOWN AND USE THE 'NEW" HARMONY "ULTIMATE ONE". BUT REMEMBERING THE PAIN THE LOGITECH TECHS (yeah! really..b/s) put me through and then tell me I used too much of their time !!!!!!
> 
> The good news is that at least that unit is 'ON RECORD".. so I can connect it to the website and "trial and error" my programming... That really sucks.... It will take me months ... it holds 50+ or more channels with logos( if you have hem)...NO "R .F." hub needed.....T.G. .... do you know any member who can walk me through about installing 10 or so channels ? as for the A/V... I can do that myself from the Harm-One.......( I hope !!!) much appreciate you looking after me... as I'm a newbee here but not on the AUDIO-VIDEO FORUMS ACROSS THE WWW.....;)
> *


Here are the instructions for the Logo's - watch the video!

http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home/wicket:pageMapName/wicket-0


----------



## rightintel

I updated my One when I got my new Vizio P75-C1, and now it won't do nyhting w/ my Xbox One except power on/off and volume. Anyone here able to remember how you program the One for the Xbox One???


----------



## bob brennan

rightintel said:


> I updated my One when I got my new Vizio P75-C1, and now it won't do nyhting w/ my Xbox One except power on/off and volume. Anyone here able to remember how you program the One for the Xbox One???


I assume you have the Xbox as a separate activity? 

Did you tell that activity that you have a new TV?


----------



## rightintel

bob brennan said:


> I assume you have the Xbox as a separate activity?
> 
> Did you tell that activity that you have a new TV?


yeah all that is good. It switches inputs, powers the console off/on in sync with the TV. It use to control the Xbox before though. Somehow when I updated it, now it only powers on/off. None of the other Xbox One command's work. Can't figure out why...


----------



## CEAyuso

Another satisfied harmonyremoterepair.com customer here. Our banged up H1 was working fine until our son accidentally broke the LCD. I had to open the remote to find what version of logic board is in it and decided to replace the LCD and tilt-sensor. I mailed it Monday morning without reassembling it and we had it back Friday afternoon, working great, with a small burn mark where the old LCD broke. In addition to the LCD and tilt sensor, they replaced the battery cover which was being held on by glue after a couple of falls, and cleaned the button pads and inside of the front cover. Quin provided me email updates throughout the repair and a full report was included with the remote. All in all, a very satisfying experience.


----------



## tokerblue

Do any of the LG OLED TVs have a discrete picture mode? I would like to change the picture mode based on the activity, but I'm not sure if that's an option.


----------



## Tom C

tokerblue said:


> Do any of the LG OLED TVs have a discrete picture mode? I would like to change the picture mode based on the activity, but I'm not sure if that's an option.


Not that I've seen or read about.


----------



## Wealthyfriends

HUUUGE thread.
Anyone know how I can set up one of the buttons on the bottom to power toggle a TV without selecting a device or an activity first? 
Or is that impossible?
I want the button to control the power on/off of the TV at all times.


----------



## ST Dog

You'd have to map it in all activities.

Doing so breaks the paradigm of the activities that the remote uses. Might cause issues with the internal state tracking too, so changing activities might not turn it on properly because it though it was already on.

Curious why you want that (again it's contrary to the activities paradigm the remote uses).


----------



## mdavej

Yep. Can be done but creates many more problems than it fixes due to Harmony's state tracking. So think through all the ramifications before you make such a change. If you really must operate your system manually in device mode, you picked the wrong remote. URC and others don't track and would be a better fit for you.


----------



## mooseehead

Easier to add a dummy tv and program the power on/off for your tv and add that to all activities.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTheGreat

I had that on one of my remotes, just put a power toggle as a soft button. I had my reasons at the time, though I can't remember now.

But agreed with the others that you really _should _do this through activities, for the sake of your sanity.


----------



## pbarach

NickTheGreat said:


> I had that on one of my remotes, just put a power toggle as a soft button.


I have that, too, a power toggle for the TV in several activities. One time that I use it is when I use an iPhone app to select an audio file for streaming from my home PC to an Oppo player while using a DAC for playback--the TV isnt needed.


----------



## ST Dog

pbarach said:


> I have that, too, a power toggle for the TV in several activities. One time that I use it is when I use an iPhone app to select an audio file for streaming from my home PC to an Oppo player while using a DAC for playback--the TV isnt needed.


That would be the place to use an audio activity that doesn't use the TV. Like my Listen to CD and listen to tape activities.

If you manually turn the TV off, then select an activity that needs the TV it won't turn on as the remote thinks it's already on.


----------



## pbarach

ST Dog said:


> That would be the place to use an audio activity that doesn't use the TV. Like my Listen to CD and listen to tape activities.
> 
> If you manually turn the TV off, then select an activity that needs the TV it won't turn on as the remote thinks it's already on.


I know that. I do it this way because there are reasons when I might need to turn on the TV temporarily during this activity. I won't bore you with the details because they aren't directly relevant to this thread.


----------



## ST Dog

pbarach said:


> I know that. I do it this way because there are reasons when I might need to turn on the TV temporarily during this activity.


My BDP powers off with a fairly short timeout.

So I added a power on button to the first page of activities that use it.

If I switch between 2 activities that use the player (different layouts to make different functions more accessible), the player and receiver don't change. Whatever the player was doing continues.

So you could have 2 activities with the only difference being the TV or not. Instead of manually controlling the TV switch activities. That doesn't break the state in the remote. Then the next activity choice put the TV in the correct state.

Not that manually controlling the device won't work. Just that fighting the paradigm it was designed for can be a real drag. Using things outside their designed methods is usually fraught with frustration. I've done it in the past and always end up back to as intended or replace the item with something that does what I want.


----------



## Wealthyfriends

ST Dog said:


> You'd have to map it in all activities.
> 
> Doing so breaks the paradigm of the activities that the remote uses. Might cause issues with the internal state tracking too, so changing activities might not turn it on properly because it though it was already on.
> 
> Curious why you want that (again it's contrary to the activities paradigm the remote uses).



I have two TVs. On one TV I will watch a TV program, like hockey, and on the other I will play Xbox or even have another hockey game to keep an eye on. I want to be able to power the second TV on and off without having to choose the device or start another activity. The Xbox controller powers on the console and it would be nice to be able to program one of the buttons to toggle the 2nd TV's power.


Thanks for the responses by the way.


----------



## 49Merc

*Volume Control Button Issue*

Occasionally, pressing the volume toggle causes the video to fast forward. The volume toggle is not programed for any other function. Obviously something is sideways. What should I do?


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> Occasionally, pressing the volume toggle causes the video to fast forward. The volume toggle is not programed for any other function. Obviously something is sideways. What should I do?


Try a simple fix first: Use your Logitech or My Harmony s/w and run an update/sync on your H1, same as you would do if you had just made programming changes in the remote. Let us know the results.


----------



## 49Merc

Will do.


----------



## Sgooter

*Using Harmony One with DirecTV Genie DVR and Genie Mini?*

I'm considering switching my TV service to DirecTV, and their package deal provides a single Genie DVR (which serves as a whole house DVR) and several Genie Mini boxes in other rooms. Does anyone here have experience or knowledge on whether the H1 will control the Genie DVR and also control a Genie Mini? I'm hoping the Genie boxes will routinely receive the IR commands from the H1, and then output those commands via RF to the Genie DVR downstairs. I don't want to switch to DirecTV service, then discover I need to buy RF-type Harmony remotes. Thanks.


----------



## ggsantafe

Sgooter said:


> I'm considering switching my TV service to DirecTV, and their package deal provides a single Genie DVR (which serves as a whole house DVR) and several Genie Mini boxes in other rooms. Does anyone here have experience or knowledge on whether the H1 will control the Genie DVR and also control a Genie Mini? I'm hoping the Genie boxes will routinely receive the IR commands from the H1, and then output those commands via RF to the Genie DVR downstairs. I don't want to switch to DirecTV service, then discover I need to buy RF-type Harmony remotes. Thanks.


I use my Harmony One with DirecTV Genie DVR & C61 Genie Mini with no problems.


----------



## mdavej

It will work fine with both via IR, but not as you described via some sort of RF relay from Genie to Mini.


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Try a simple fix first: Use your Logitech or My Harmony s/w and run an update/sync on your H1, same as you would do if you had just made programming changes in the remote. Let us know the results.


So far so good after syncing my One. Will update if a problem occurs.


----------



## Sgooter

ggsantafe said:


> I use my Harmony One with DirecTV Genie DVR & C61 Genie Mini with no problems.





mdavej said:


> It will work fine with both via IR, but not as you described via some sort of RF relay from Genie to Mini.


Thanks for the help. I totally overlooked the obvious path that links the Genies together -- the coax cable running throughout the house. Duh!


----------



## cannga

When I push volume up, my SSP jumps 2 notches, for example from 35 to 37, instead of 35 to 36. What parameter do I need to adjust to fix this please? TIA


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> So far so good after syncing my One. Will update if a problem occurs.


 Good to hear.


----------



## pgnyc59

*myharmony lcd screen off delay*

hi,

is there a setting to change the delay for the lcd screen to go off in Myharmony ?

Long story :
i just changed my OS for my macbook pro going from 10.6.8 (snow leopard) to 10.11.6 (El Capitan) after 2 years of dragging my feet ( no more firefox update !!!! ). 
So i used the new software, MyHarmony to do some change to my harmony one .

What a mess , after syncing and having the data 'transferred' from the old site to the new one, the setup was screwed !
After revisiting it, all is right now .

By the way , i like the new software , even if i did not find how to remove unwanted command on button.

Pascal


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Try a simple fix first: Use your Logitech or My Harmony s/w and run an update/sync on your H1, same as you would do if you had just made programming changes in the remote. Let us know the results.


The old problem reoccurred today while pressing volume up. Guess I'll contact Harmony tech support.


----------



## 49Merc

49Merc said:


> So far so good after syncing my One. Will update if a problem occurs.


After multiple resyncing and rebooting, strange problems continue. Harmony Tech and I both agree that our heavily used 2015 Harmony One is worn out. Buying an on sale Elite from Best Buy tomorrow. Definitely got our monies worth from the One.


----------



## dzikas

Just thought I'd jump in here to say that my Harmony One is still performing well after nearly 10 years!! Thats right---10 years! I dont know what I'll do when it finally conks out. It's been a very fine piece of equipment. It still holds a charge for the better part of a week, charges really fast too. The buttons do seem a little weak, that is, they require a heavy press to activate. Mostly the volume, as I'm sure because its the most used of all.


----------



## jbug

dzikas said:


> Just thought I'd jump in here to say that my Harmony One is still performing well after nearly 10 years!! Thats right---10 years! I dont know what I'll do when it finally conks out. It's been a very fine piece of equipment. It still holds a charge for the better part of a week, charges really fast too. The buttons do seem a little weak, that is, they require a heavy press to activate. Mostly the volume, as I'm sure because its the most used of all.



Same here and the Harmony One is the best HT remote I've ever had. The only problem I've got with mine is that the sensor does not work anymore (the feature that turns on the screen when picked up). I contacted Harmony and was told that it could not be fixed which I doubt seriously but anyway I picked up a spare/refurbished unit on Amazon and it's perfect so I've got 2 now.


----------



## Tom Thomas

jbug said:


> Same here and the Harmony One is the best HT remote I've ever had. The only problem I've got with mine is that the sensor does not work anymore (the feature that turns on the screen when picked up). I contacted Harmony and was told that it could not be fixed which I doubt seriously but anyway I picked up a spare/refurbished unit on Amazon and it's perfect so I've got 2 now.


Quin at Harmony Remote Repair can probably fix it for you.

www.harmonyremoterepair.com

[email protected]


----------



## Sgooter

49Merc said:


> After multiple resyncing and rebooting, strange problems continue. Harmony Tech and I both agree that our heavily used 2015 Harmony One is worn out. Buying an on sale Elite from Best Buy tomorrow. Definitely got our monies worth from the One.


Is Harmony Tech the same as Logitech Tech Support? Have you contacted Quin at harmonyremoterepair.com? IMO, an H1 in use only since 2015 should still have a lot more years left in it. Regardless, I hope it all works out OK for you.


----------



## pbarach

dzikas said:


> Just thought I'd jump in here to say that my Harmony One is still performing well after nearly 10 years!! Thats right---10 years! I dont know what I'll do when it finally conks out. It's been a very fine piece of equipment. It still holds a charge for the better part of a week, charges really fast too. The buttons do seem a little weak, that is, they require a heavy press to activate. Mostly the volume, as I'm sure because its the most used of all.


Mine works fine after 10 years except for the motion sensor. I just tap once on the screen to light it up, and that issue is overcome. Retains its charge without an issue, and the battery isn't swollen.


----------



## ST Dog

Programming support is the biggest concern going forward.

Battery is my other concern​ long term.
A few good ones still available so I need some spares to rotate/store.

Maybe buy a few spare units and get them refurbished while possible.

For about the cost of a new, current one I should be set for another 20+ years. As long as Logitech​ supports it.


----------



## 49Merc

Sgooter said:


> Is Harmony Tech the same as Logitech Tech Support? Have you contacted Quin at harmonyremoterepair.com? IMO, an H1 in use only since 2015 should still have a lot more years left in it. Regardless, I hope it all works out OK for you.


Same tech. I got the Elite with a $100 discount. Really wanted an RF. All's okay.


----------



## jbug

Tom Thomas said:


> Quin at Harmony Remote Repair can probably fix it for you.
> 
> www.harmonyremoterepair.com
> 
> [email protected]



Thanks Tom. Don't know why that foreign lady on the phone said it couldn't be fixed cept for them wanting to get folks to buy another one, (which I did but was going to do anyway).


----------



## ST Dog

jbug said:


> Thanks Tom. Don't know why that foreign lady on the phone said it couldn't be fixed


Because Logitech isn't going to recommend (or even mention) a 3rd party option.

Logitech won't/can't repair them so as far as they are concerned it's not repairable.


----------



## tokerblue

My original One was running really well for about 8 years. A few of the buttons became unresponsive unless you pressed really hard. I was about to reluctantly buy the Elite until I looked in my closet and realized that I still have a One that is brand new from when Logitech replaced one of my faulty ones.

After trying out the Elite, I realized that I liked the buttons on the One better. So I purchased a couple of great condition ones on eBay and have been using those.


----------



## jbug

ST Dog said:


> Because Logitech isn't going to recommend (or even mention) a 3rd party option.
> 
> Logitech won't/can't repair them so as far as they are concerned it's not repairable.


Sounds right. By the way the new part and labor for the fix comes to $36 (happy and relieved). Shipping to Quinn not included. Thanks again one and all.


----------



## thptrek

Just tried to update my Harmony One for some new AV equipment. Haven't had to do this in years. I added the new device, updated my activities, etc. The problem is that I cannot customize any of the buttons. Not the Standard ones nor can I add any to the Additional Buttons. I'm using the Loginech Harmony Remote Software for Mac (7.7.0)

I can make all kinds of adjustments. Then when I click Done and then go back to the customize button screen none of the adjustments are there. They are all back to defaults.

Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej

There are 2 places to customize buttons - in the device and in the activity. You've done one and not the other.


----------



## thptrek

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SioPao

thptrek said:


> Just tried to update my Harmony One for some new AV equipment. Haven't had to do this in years. I added the new device, updated my activities, etc. The problem is that I cannot customize any of the buttons. Not the Standard ones nor can I add any to the Additional Buttons. I'm using the Loginech Harmony Remote Software for Mac (7.7.0)
> 
> I can make all kinds of adjustments. Then when I click Done and then go back to the customize button screen none of the adjustments are there. They are all back to defaults.
> 
> Any ideas?


Could also be this issue. I just got a new receiver and was reprogramming and going mad for a while wondering why the custom buttons wouldn't stick. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...op-v7-7-not-saving-button-customizations.html

https://community.logitech.com/s/qu...rmony-desktop-software-770-not-saving-changes


----------



## rightintel

Has anyone had any luck using a Logitech One w/ the Vizio TV's casting? Mine turns it on/off, and nothing else. I can't figure out how to get any commands working on it. If any of you've an idiot-proof guide on programming, I'd love to see it. Thanks...


----------



## rdgrimes

rightintel said:


> Has anyone had any luck using a Logitech One w/ the Vizio TV's casting? Mine turns it on/off, and nothing else. I can't figure out how to get any commands working on it. If any of you've an idiot-proof guide on programming, I'd love to see it. Thanks...


Would help if you explain how you're doing the setup, with the Windows software or what?
The MyHarmony database does have device entries for the various Vizio models. 
Beyond that, if you're creating a new activity for casting you may have to program the various activity buttons to match the Vizio commands. The separate device remote should have more or less the right buttons set up.


----------



## rightintel

rdgrimes said:


> Would help if you explain how you're doing the setup, with the Windows software or what?
> The MyHarmony database does have device entries for the various Vizio models.
> Beyond that, if you're creating a new activity for casting you may have to program the various activity buttons to match the Vizio commands. The separate device remote should have more or less the right buttons set up.


Doing it w/ mac. I could set up the individual commands, but thought maybe I was missing something. I wondered if someone had figured out how to do it w/o having to do that.


----------



## grantb3

SioPao said:


> Could also be this issue. I just got a new receiver and was reprogramming and going mad for a while wondering why the custom buttons wouldn't stick.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...op-v7-7-not-saving-button-customizations.html
> 
> https://community.logitech.com/s/qu...rmony-desktop-software-770-not-saving-changes


It appears to have been a server-side problem at Logitech. People are reporting that it is now resolved.


----------



## grundig2k

rightintel said:


> Doing it w/ mac. I could set up the individual commands, but thought maybe I was missing something. I wondered if someone had figured out how to do it w/o having to do that.


Just had to remove my Vizio LED Smart tv and add it again. The remote was not changing the inputs anymore. Worked perfectly (Windows 10) Also just ordered a new OEM Battery on eBay, mine is not holding a charge to long anymore. Still think the Harmony One is a fantastic remote. Still using it everyday!


----------



## rightintel

grundig2k said:


> Just had to remove my Vizio LED Smart tv and add it again. The remote was not changing the inputs anymore. Worked perfectly (Windows 10) Also just ordered a new OEM Battery on eBay, mine is not holding a charge to long anymore. Still think the Harmony One is a fantastic remote. Still using it everyday!


I figured it out. It uses the "ok" button to pause, then the directional buttons to search, ff, rw.


----------



## mdavej

rightintel said:


> I figured it out. It uses the "ok" button to pause, then the directional buttons to search, ff, rw.


To make things more intuitive, you can copy ok function to pause and play buttons and directionals to ffwd/rew/skip buttons.


----------



## artiecon

*Harmony ONe programming for LG OLED TV*

I would like to change the "Sound Out" section of my LG 55B6 TV which has a magic remote using a sequence with my Harmony One. I use 2 sound out options- Internal Speaker for use when watching TV from my set top box, and Optical out, that I use when watching WebOS stuff such as YouTube and want to send audio back to my Pioneer amp via optical cable. If I use the magic remote, I click on the setting button, then aim the cursor at the on screen software Sound button, and click on that button to cycle through the 5 options.

Any ideas on how I could program a sequence so that I would change the Sound out when selecting the WebOS stuff, and when shutting off the TV after this use, send the proper commands to select the Sound Out back to Internal (Internal spkr is used more frequently than the WebOS need to send sound back to my Amp. And my amp doesn't support ARC through HDMI).

Thanks for any help


----------



## mdavej

Unfortunately no discrete command exists for toggling the speaker on LG (Sony does have such a command). If you can find a consistent way to do it through the menus, I would just turn the TV vol all the way down when using the amp.


----------



## artiecon

mdavej said:


> Unfortunately no discrete command exists for toggling the speaker on LG (Sony does have such a command). If you can find a consistent way to do it through the menus, I would just turn the TV vol all the way down when using the amp.


Yeah, select the output to both outputs. I never thought of that. Thanks


----------



## ginovino

*On a similar train !*



jbug said:


> Sounds right. By the way the new part and labor for the fix comes to $36 (happy and relieved). Shipping to Quinn not included. Thanks again one and all.


How do I go about finding this Quinn person-Agency -magician?

I have [email protected] Harmony One's for a very long time.... due to issues that take up too much space...Both have duplicate programming (#1wifes, #2mine).Some years back mine locked up unable to reprogram... just use it manually. Wifes is a-ok and programmable. I desire in my old age to have my "locked" unit cared for....forget Harmony @ $50 per.... recommendations - suggestions all ideas welcomed private or public... Much appreciated to any and all..... Would love to move to 60+"...but current remote matter will cause a divorce !!!!!!


----------



## Tom Thomas

His email is [email protected] and his website is http://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/


----------



## mdavej

Quinn is awesome, but realize you can get a replacement for close to that repair price plus shipping. New or refurb Harmony 700/650 (8 device) or 665 (10 device) are great One replacements assuming you have no more devices than that. Since you can't even program your One, doesn't seem like a good idea to sink more money into it. Quinn can't unlock a locked remote.


----------



## Thunder18

jbug said:


> Same here and the Harmony One is the best HT remote I've ever had. The only problem I've got with mine is that the sensor does not work anymore (the feature that turns on the screen when picked up). I contacted Harmony and was told that it could not be fixed which I doubt seriously but anyway I picked up a spare/refurbished unit on Amazon and it's perfect so I've got 2 now.





pbarach said:


> Mine works fine after 10 years except for the motion sensor. I just tap once on the screen to light it up, and that issue is overcome. Retains its charge without an issue, and the battery isn't swollen.


Yeah, I don't even remember how long I've had mine and the original battery is still going strong (which I attribute to only charging when necessary and never leaving it on the dock longer than overnight). I did have to send it to Quinn once when my daughter dropped it in a glass of water, but after repair, it's been perfectly fine ever since.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Since you can't even program your One, doesn't seem like a good idea to sink more money into it. Quinn can't unlock a locked remote.


Depends on why it won't program.

But I recall he can program a new, clean serial number (pulled from broken mainboards).

And of course, he can replace the whole board.


----------



## mdavej

Quite right


----------



## ginovino

mdavej said:


> Quite right


Is the phrase "QUITE RIGHT" imply what I suspect it "implies" ?

Simply put, at one time I had 3units..... due to the language difficulties between the U.S.A. & the Philippines (where Harmony has its phone support). One of their techs screwed up the records of which unit needed unlock. As a result they sent back the unit with the ballooned battery(locked) and then, sent me a FREE new Harmony ULTIMATE ONE. My wife has the original good unit and I have the former ballooned unit....Which works ok after I disassembled the unit an removed the ballooned battery (messy job)...Put a new battery in , works fine but I cannot change any settings as it is locked by them after when i sent it in for repair. (thus my inquiry about Quin But....... I still have the "UNUSED" BRAND NEW Ultimate one, which I can Program anytime I choose to....In fact... I think you folks have lit the proverbial fire under my rump to do just that in the coming week or so..... Should not be an issue as this unit cam directly from Harmony as a GIFT ! What say you Brethren ???

Sometimes you can't see the forest etc....... Thanks all !


----------



## mdavej

ginovino said:


> Is the phrase "QUITE RIGHT" imply what I suspect it "implies" ?


It means that everything ST Dog wrote is correct and that I totally forgot about using a different main board. Do confirm these options with Quin though, along with the pricing.

Having said that, I still think replacement with a 700 or 665 is the better option.


----------



## Sgooter

ginovino said:


> ...As a result they sent back the unit with the ballooned battery(locked) and then, sent me a FREE new Harmony ULTIMATE ONE...I still have the "UNUSED" BRAND NEW Ultimate one, which I can Program anytime I choose to....In fact... I think you folks have lit the proverbial fire under my rump to do just that in the coming week or so..... Should not be an issue as this unit cam directly from Harmony as a GIFT ! What say you Brethren...


FWIW, my two Ultimate Ones are fully programmed, but they're collecting dust. Logitech sent them free to me a few years ago to replace two H1s with swollen batteries. The Ultimate One's ergonomic layout is terribly inferior to the H1. So, I had Quin refurb and restore my two H1s - both are working great. I think you'll be unimpressed with the Ultimate One. Good luck.


----------



## Hank

Glad I stumbled onto this thread. I have a One that I bought from a gent on eBay ~5 years ago. The motion sensor sensitivity is now about half what it was then and I did not know there is a swelling battery issue - I'll look at mine to check it from time to time going forward. Also, glad to know Quinn is out there!


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Having said that, I still think replacement with a 700 or 665 is the better option.


Like Sgooter, I'm not a fan of the replacement options, especially not the Ultimate.

I got my H1 recently (March?) since my old remote and new AVR didn't cooperate. I looked at the 700 and similar too and picked the H1 over them.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Harmony One annoying problem...........


Recently and intermittently it takes two button pushes to get a desired action. Do the buttons wear out or does the signal get weaker or ??? If I hold the button down for an instant longer it works a little better, but not always.


Any ideas?


If I need a new one, which Harmony best replaces the Harmony One? I have a simple setup- Single room- DVD player, CD carousel, Directv Genie, and PS3 running through a Denon 5308 AVR.


Thanks...............


----------



## Sgooter

ROSSO Z said:


> Harmony One annoying problem...........
> Any ideas?...If I need a new one, which Harmony best replaces the Harmony One?...


IMO, the best replacement for a faulty H1, in terms of value and performance, is a refurbished H1 from here.
I believe the H1 is still the best ever remote in the Harmony lineup.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Sgooter said:


> IMO, the best replacement for a faulty H1, in terms of value and performance, is a refurbished H1 from here.
> I believe the H1 is still the best ever remote in the Harmony lineup.


Thanks

I tried the disassembly and clean described above and totally ruined it.

I found a new H1 on Ebay and bid max $99. It sold for an absurd $250.00 plus I think. I then found one that has supposedly been used for 3 months for $75 (buy it now). It's on its way.

If that one does not work I will try the 665 or order one from the link you gave me.

Cheers


----------



## grantb3

ROSSO Z said:


> Thanks
> 
> I tried the disassembly and clean described above and totally ruined it.
> 
> I found a new H1 on Ebay and bid max $99. It sold for an absurd $250.00 plus I think. I then found one that has supposedly been used for 3 months for $75 (buy it now). It's on its way.
> 
> If that one does not work I will try the 665 or order one from the link you gave me.
> 
> Cheers


Please do not throw what's left of your old One away, those parts may be useful to someone. Seeing that the repaired units are only made available by donor devices (I imagine), then you might be able to send the scraps to that website for nothing, or even some credit.


----------



## Superman07

Any recommendations on where to get a replacement battery? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bond 007

Superman07 said:


> Any recommendations on where to get a replacement battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazon. About $7.


----------



## ST Dog

Superman07 said:


> Any recommendations on where to get a replacement battery?


I think I linked it earlier in the thread, but I got the 2 Pack R-IG7 Battery from Olympia Battery on Amazon (Prime eligible). About $12.

I recharge once a week. It'll last 19 says, but easier to do every Sat night.

I swap between the two ever 6 months.
That keeps then both good instead of one dieing in storage.


----------



## Artie Barnes

I have two Harmony ones, one that works and one that doesn’t. Was thinking about getting the one that doesn’t work repaired by Quinnor buy a replacement. My concern is, Iplan to upgrade my A/V system to 4K , new tv, AVR, and UHD Blu-ray and I’m notsure how much longer Logitech will update its data base for the new technology. Anybody out there that upgraded your systemand had no problems with the Harmony one?


----------



## Deezul

Artie Barnes said:


> I have two Harmony ones, one that works and one that doesn’t. Was thinking about getting the one that doesn’t work repaired by Quinnor buy a replacement. My concern is, Iplan to upgrade my A/V system to 4K , new tv, AVR, and UHD Blu-ray and I’m notsure how much longer Logitech will update its data base for the new technology. Anybody out there that upgraded your systemand had no problems with the Harmony one?


I just bought the 2017 Sony XBR 900E 65" TV and an Xbox One X. Harmony Remote works just fine. It was a concern for me, but I put in my TV model and it found it right away. You can always start the Harmony Remote software and put in the model of the device you have and see if it works.

There's always the manual method of programming the Harmony as well. But I've never had to do that for a device.


----------



## ST Dog

Artie Barnes said:


> I’m notsure how much longer Logitech will update its data base for the new technology.


The web based system for the Harmony One is used by the other, newer remotes too. I don't think it's going anywhere soon.


----------



## BPlayer

Artie Barnes said:


> I have two Harmony ones, one that works and one that doesn’t. Was thinking about getting the one that doesn’t work repaired by Quinnor buy a replacement. My concern is, Iplan to upgrade my A/V system to 4K , new tv, AVR, and UHD Blu-ray and I’m notsure how much longer Logitech will update its data base for the new technology. Anybody out there that upgraded your systemand had no problems with the Harmony one?


I just got a 2017 LG OLED and all the codes were in the Harmony database. There are no indications that Logitech is shutting down their remote line so expect support to continue.


----------



## rightintel

Artie Barnes said:


> I have two Harmony ones, one that works and one that doesn’t. Was thinking about getting the one that doesn’t work repaired by Quinnor buy a replacement. My concern is, Iplan to upgrade my A/V system to 4K , new tv, AVR, and UHD Blu-ray and I’m notsure how much longer Logitech will update its data base for the new technology. Anybody out there that upgraded your systemand had no problems with the Harmony one?


just got a new Oppo UDP-203 4K player, Harmony database picked it up just fine.


----------



## greyflag

rightintel said:


> just got a new Oppo UDP-203 4K player, Harmony database picked it up just fine.


Did the database actually show it as a 203 or as Oppo Home Theater when all was said and done? I've switched to My Harmony, rather than the last version of the Harmony software for my One. Both my 103D and 203 show as Oppo Home Theater (1&2), and required some communication with the One and their respective remotes for the One to function properly.


----------



## rightintel

greyflag said:


> Did the database actually show it as a 203 or as Oppo Home Theater when all was said and done? I've switched to My Harmony, rather than the last version of the Harmony software for my One. Both my 103D and 203 show as Oppo Home Theater (1&2), and required some communication with the One and their respective remotes for the One to function properly.


Actually now that you mention it, it did get that weird home theater designation the 1st time I tried it. I must've done something different when I deleted everything and started over, because now it synced up all the commands just fine w/o having to program any.


----------



## BPlayer

greyflag said:


> Did the database actually show it as a 203 or as Oppo Home Theater when all was said and done? I've switched to My Harmony, rather than the last version of the Harmony software for my One. Both my 103D and 203 show as Oppo Home Theater (1&2), and required some communication with the One and their respective remotes for the One to function properly.


I do not have an Oppo, but after adding, using Desktop software, it shows up as Mini System (DVD, CD, Radio).


----------



## greyflag

rightintel said:


> Actually now that you mention it, it did get that weird home theater designation the 1st time I tried it. I must've done something different when I deleted everything and started over, because now it synced up all the commands just fine w/o having to program any.


After starting over does it still show as Home Theater?


----------



## rightintel

greyflag said:


> After starting over does it still show as Home Theater?


I'll have to check, but I don't think so...


----------



## BPlayer

Just when I thought I had the HO completely figured out it presents a new challenge.

My old TV was replaced with an LG OLED, and device connects reconfigured with the hated CEC/ARC. All is generally fine, but occasionally an activity does not set the correct input on the TV. Pressing Help and responding No to the prompt about the required input does nothing. Selecting the TV device and pressing the command for that input, say HDMI1 consistently works. I have not had this happen with any other device.

Anyone experience this?


----------



## RedBaronF2001

I can vouch that the Harmony One works with the following new components (I'm impressed!):

-Oppo UDP-205
-LG OLED C7
-Rotel RAP-1580

Kudos to Logitech for keeping up with the IR codes!


----------



## ST Dog

BPlayer said:


> My old TV was replaced with an LG OLED, and device connects reconfigured with the hated CEC/ARC. All is generally fine, but occasionally an activity does not set the correct input on the TV. Pressing Help and responding No to the prompt about the required input does nothing. Selecting the TV device and pressing the command for that input, say HDMI1 consistently works. I have not had this happen with any other device.


Can you disable the HDMI control snd just use IR?

Sounds like the command is missed and then it ignores later commands over HDMI. 
Maybe edit the remote config to send the input selection to TV with IR.

Maybe some more info on your setup (devices/connections)


----------



## BPlayer

ST Dog said:


> Can you disable the HDMI control snd just use IR?
> 
> Sounds like the command is missed and then it ignores later commands over HDMI.
> Maybe edit the remote config to send the input selection to TV with IR.
> 
> Maybe some more info on your setup (devices/connections)


HDMI control is required for ARC, so I cannot disable it.

Configuration is:
- Denon 2113CI, hdmi conected to the TV
- Bly-ray player, hdmi connected to the AVR
- 4K media streamer, hdmi connected to the TV
- LG OLED TV with apps that pass audio to the AVR via ARC

Watch Streamer 4K is started or switched to: sometimes the TV will not select hdmi1, and Help will not correct the situation. But selecting hdmi1 directly from the TV device works. I would expect the Help function to send the hdmi1 command. This happens for other TV input sources.


----------



## mdavej

Either don?t use ARC (use optical instead), or live with it. You?ll never get Harmony to work with ARC. A different remote would work fine though.


----------



## ST Dog

BPlayer said:


> Configuration is:
> - Denon 2113CI, hdmi conected to the TV
> - 4K media streamer, hdmi connected to the TV
> - LG OLED TV with apps that pass audio to the AVR via ARC
> 
> Watch Streamer 4K is started or switched to: sometimes the TV will not select hdmi1, and Help will not correct the situation. But selecting hdmi1 directly from the TV device works.


So the Denon isn't switching to the right input or the TV isn't switching to right output?

Is the AVR supposed to send the command to the TV to change in/out?

I'm thinking the remore doesn't know to send source selection commands to 2 difderent devices. I'll bet it's only going to AVR, which doesn't tell the TV to switch.

Maybe edit the function to tell the remote to send the switch command to the TV, like you do manually.

I've seen lots of people having trobles with sending control signals over HDMI.

I don't use it myself, but my TV is only used as a monitor, never a source (in part because of issues like this).

Only AVR is used to switch inputs.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Either don?t use ARC (use optical instead), or live with it. You?ll never get Harmony to work with ARC. A different remote would work fine though.


Optical doesn't support lossesless audio ot 7+ channel audio.


----------



## BPlayer

I believe I have it working acceptably well with CEC, but what I cannot explain is that the Help function will not correct the input source on the TV (the transmit indicator on the HO flashes), but manually selecting hdmi1 does. For example:

- Start Watch 4K Streamer activity - everything is fine
- Manually select hdmi2 input on the TV - it switches to the Denon source as it should
- Now press Help to correct the situation. It asks "Is the OLED TV set to the HDMI1 input?" - I can select No endlessly and it does not switch, but manually go to the device and select hdmi1 and it switches correctly.

The symptoms suggest that it sending the wrong code when Help is used. The should have nothing to do with CEC as the Harmony does not know about CEC.


----------



## ST Dog

So AVR out goes to whch TV input?
Streamer goes to which TV input?

BD goes to which input on AVR?


----------



## Deezul

ST Dog said:


> I'm thinking the remore doesn't know to send source selection commands to 2 difderent devices. I'll bet it's only going to AVR, which doesn't tell the TV to switch.
> 
> Maybe edit the function to tell the remote to send the switch command to the TV, like you do manually.


Never had an issue with my Harmony One sending multiple source commands. I have an AVR that I don't always use, and I set up a sound bar to use for audio when I don't use the AVR. My HO switches sources correctly all the time. I don't use ARC/CEC, so it might mean you need to adjust the HO to send separate input selections. Shouldn't be that difficult if you go through the Activity settings again or the TV input settings again and say you press a specific button to change inputs.


----------



## BPlayer

BPlayer said:


> Just when I thought I had the HO completely figured out it presents a new challenge.
> 
> My old TV was replaced with an LG OLED, and device connects reconfigured with the hated CEC/ARC. All is generally fine, but occasionally an activity does not set the correct input on the TV. Pressing Help and responding No to the prompt about the required input does nothing. Selecting the TV device and pressing the command for that input, say HDMI1 consistently works. I have not had this happen with any other device.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


Replying to myself, but to record the solution.

For some strange reason, the TV setup did not assign the input selection to the corresponding code but rather to the Exit key. The correct this:
Setting, Adjust inputs, Method 2, match Source input to Remote button

My setup is now working well, even with CEC enabled.


----------



## kayzee

Dear All

on AVSforums after long time. I moved house and my H1 due for a big lengthy re-programming (as I am changing my power supply, that had some automation before). Now I have a PS4 and planing to buy an Amazon Echo. While I like the additional features provided by Harmony Hub. Nothing can beat the ergonomics of Harmony One. I want to know if we could get H1 to work with new Harmony Hub. Any inputs on this?

Cheers

Kuminda


----------



## mdavej

The One cannot interface with a hub in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Artie Barnes

BPlayer said:


> Just when I thought I had the HO completely figured out it presents a new challenge.
> 
> My old TV was replaced with an LG OLED, and device connects reconfigured with the hated CEC/ARC. All is generally fine, but occasionally an activity does not set the correct input on the TV. Pressing Help and responding No to the prompt about the required input does nothing. Selecting the TV device and pressing the command for that input, say HDMI1 consistently works. I have not had this happen with any other device.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


Yesterday I was searching the AVS forum for CEC/ARC issues. Found lots of issues and problems, seems like the general consensus is just don't use it. Here is a quote from one of the posters: “CEC/ARC is a problem for lots of devices due to incompatibilities. Mainly because CEC is not standardized so the mfrs can implement protocols of choice. And sometimes those can change even within the same model line. There are no updates that specifically address the issue. A lot of us just disable ARC/CEC (quite often you can't disable them independently) on all HDMI connected devices and just use an optical cable from the tv to the avr for SmartApps audio (limited to 5.1 just like ARC) and then use a programmable remote lik”


----------



## BPlayer

Artie Barnes said:


> Yesterday I was searching the AVS forum for CEC/ARC issues. Found lots of issues and problems, seems like the general consensus is just don't use it. Here is a quote from one of the posters: “CEC/ARC is a problem for lots of devices due to incompatibilities. Mainly because CEC is not standardized so the mfrs can implement protocols of choice. And sometimes those can change even within the same model line. There are no updates that specifically address the issue. A lot of us just disable ARC/CEC (quite often you can't disable them independently) on all HDMI connected devices and just use an optical cable from the tv to the avr for SmartApps audio (limited to 5.1 just like ARC) and then use a programmable remote lik”


That was my mindset going in, and along with previous experiences, caused me to incorrectly diagnose my problems.

CEC is problematic in conjunction with a Harmony remote where one or more devices do not have discrete power on and off commands. Even then it can usually be handled.

There are reports of issues due to protocol issues across devices. My setup with devices from 4 different manufactures is working just fine.


----------



## ST Dog

Deezul said:


> Never had an issue with my Harmony One sending multiple source commands.


I said it doesn't know to (ie wasn't setup to do so), not that it's not capable.


----------



## Drb227

BPlayer said:


> Replying to myself, but to record the solution.
> 
> For some strange reason, the TV setup did not assign the input selection to the corresponding code but rather to the Exit key. The correct this:
> Setting, Adjust inputs, Method 2, match Source input to Remote button
> 
> My setup is now working well, even with CEC enabled.


Hey BPlayer,

I have an LG 55B7P and a Harmony Elite. I’m having a similar issue where, when I’m using an activity that uses ARC, then switch to an activity where the device is connected directly to my Yamaha YSP-2700 soundbar, the soundbar won’t switch from the ARC setting to the correct HDMI setting. I then have to press help and it sets the soundbar to the correct input (from ARC to HDMI1 on the soundbar, in the case of the Watch TV activity).

For example, my XBOX ONE X is connected to HDMI1 on my TV and I enable Simplink for the sound to make it to my soundbar via ARC, (HDMI2 on the TV to the HDMI output on the soundbar) all done through the Harmony activity. Then if I switch to the Watch TV Activity, the first thing my Harmony does is turn off Simplink, pauses for 5 seconds, then it specifies to switch the soundbar to the HDMI1 input and the TV to the HDMI2 input, which is connected to the HDMI output of my soundbar. The TV switches to HDMI2 fine, however, the soundbar won’t switch from ARC until I press Help on the Elite. Same thing happens if I am using any of the built-in TV apps like Netflix or Amazon, which use ARC to get the sound to the soundbar. I don’t have this issue if I am switching between activities where the devices are connected directly to the soundbar and don’t use ARC/Simplink (cable box, Apple TV and blu-ray player).

I don’t see the exact wording of Match Source Input to Remote button in the settings in the Elite app for the Harmony.

Can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## kayzee

mdavej said:


> The One cannot interface with a hub in any way whatsoever.


Thank you for the definitive answer. I may have to let go my H1. It is one of the best remotes I've had


----------



## BPlayer

Drb227 said:


> Hey BPlayer,
> 
> I have an LG 55B7P and a Harmony Elite. I’m having a similar issue where, when I’m using an activity that uses ARC, then switch to an activity where the device is connected directly to my Yamaha YSP-2700 soundbar, the soundbar won’t switch from the ARC setting to the correct HDMI setting. I then have to press help and it sets the soundbar to the correct input (from ARC to HDMI1 on the soundbar, in the case of the Watch TV activity).
> 
> For example, my XBOX ONE X is connected to HDMI1 on my TV and I enable Simplink for the sound to make it to my soundbar via ARC, (HDMI2 on the TV to the HDMI output on the soundbar) all done through the Harmony activity. Then if I switch to the Watch TV Activity, the first thing my Harmony does is turn off Simplink, pauses for 5 seconds, then it specifies to switch the soundbar to the HDMI1 input and the TV to the HDMI2 input, which is connected to the HDMI output of my soundbar. The TV switches to HDMI2 fine, however, the soundbar won’t switch from ARC until I press Help on the Elite. Same thing happens if I am using any of the built-in TV apps like Netflix or Amazon, which use ARC to get the sound to the soundbar. I don’t have this issue if I am switching between activities where the devices are connected directly to the soundbar and don’t use ARC/Simplink (cable box, Apple TV and blu-ray player).
> 
> I don’t see the exact wording of Match Source Input to Remote button in the settings in the Elite app for the Harmony.
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


If the Help button fixes the problem then the input Match Source is not the issue. FYI, that option is located under (with the Desktop software):
- Settings, Adjust inputs, Method 2

I think your problem might be a case of TV sending a TV Input command to the soundbar "after" the Harmony has sent an hdm1 input command. To get around this you need to add two command to the tail end of the affected activities:
1. a wait command of mabye 1 second
2. an hdmi1 command to the soundbar
This is done from:
- Review of the settings for this Activity
- Yes, but I want to add more control (this will get you to a section where the actions are identified)

Try it with one activity and if it does not initially work then increase the wait delay. If successful, repeat for all other affected activities.


----------



## citsur86

BPlayer said:


> If the Help button fixes the problem then the input Match Source is not the issue. FYI, that option is located under (with the Desktop software):
> - Settings, Adjust inputs, Method 2
> 
> I think your problem might be a case of TV sending a TV Input command to the soundbar "after" the Harmony has sent an hdm1 input command. To get around this you need to add two command to the tail end of the affected activities:
> 1. a wait command of mabye 1 second
> 2. an hdmi1 command to the soundbar
> This is done from:
> - Review of the settings for this Activity
> - Yes, but I want to add more control (this will get you to a section where the actions are identified)
> 
> Try it with one activity and if it does not initially work then increase the wait delay. If successful, repeat for all other affected activities.


 @Drb227 @BPlayer I have something similar going on where once the tv (B7A) switches to arc, i cannot get it back to normal AVR output its chosen input to hdmi 2. I’m using a harmony hub though, not the harmony one or remote. If I hit help my problem is not solved. I have to manually change the tv to the HDMI 2 input, from the TV remote, at which point it switches the AVR input from Cbl/Sat to DVD for some reason which is where my Apple TV 4K is plugged in. Then I have to change the AVR input back to CBL/Sat manually. My idea was to program the hub to just send an HDMI 2 signal AGAIN after the activity sent the first, and then send another AVR Signal to change to CBL/SAT. Problem there is when I go to re-run activity and add command, the input choices aren’t listed in the harmony app as selections. It’s like harmony removed them from available additional manual commands. Any idea why that might be, or why the TV changes the AVR to the DVD input when I select HDMI 2 whenever the TV is in TV Audio (ARC)? So confused. 

I’m an IT guy and really good with tech, and I’m kind of lost on the above.


----------



## BPlayer

citsur86 said:


> @*Drb227* @*BPlayer* I have something similar going on where once the tv (B7A) switches to arc, i cannot get it back to normal AVR output its chosen input to hdmi 2. I’m using a harmony hub though, not the harmony one or remote. If I hit help my problem is not solved. I have to manually change the tv to the HDMI 2 input, from the TV remote, at which point it switches the AVR input from Cbl/Sat to DVD for some reason which is where my Apple TV 4K is plugged in. Then I have to change the AVR input back to CBL/Sat manually.


The symptoms are like my original problem. Have a look at this posting as it might be the solution for your situation: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...tech-harmony-one-thread-409.html#post55372722


----------



## citsur86

BPlayer said:


> The symptoms are like my original problem. Have a look at this posting as it might be the solution for your situation: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-re...tech-harmony-one-thread-409.html#post55372722




I see what you wrote, but method 2 is not available on my app - if I choose fix input, I get the following:










I’m guessing its the third on this list that you’re suggesting?

I’m finding that it seems the AVR input of Apple TV is automatically being chosen, maybe because it has something to do with simplink compatibility?


----------



## citsur86

BPlayer said:


> Replying to myself, but to record the solution.
> 
> For some strange reason, the TV setup did not assign the input selection to the corresponding code but rather to the Exit key. The correct this:
> Setting, Adjust inputs, Method 2, match Source input to Remote button
> 
> My setup is now working well, even with CEC enabled.


I suspect my issues are more complex. I can manually hit the HDMI2 button in the TV sources and still I get taken to a blank screen that tells me the TV is on TV Audio (ARC passthrough). I have not found a consistent way to get it out of this mode, but sometimes, hitting the Apple TV button under HDMI 2 works and gets me there - which seems to snap the system out of TV Audio. From there I can go to the AVR CBL/SAT input for TV. I think the PS4 and Apple TV are CEC and ARC compatible and the TV seems to want to switch to whichever of those it senses, rather than the X1 box on CBL/SAT that it does not sense.


----------



## BPlayer

Most Harmony remotes work the same, at a basic level, but you might be better off posting in the Hub section.

Your configuration is not clear, and you have not said what software/platform is being used to make the config changes. Suggest you list all your equipment, how they are connected, and state the problems you are having.

Hope this leads to a solution.


----------



## mdavej

Doesn?t matter. With Harmony you have to turn off CEC and ARC for consistent, reliable operation. Use optical and let Harmony do all the switching or get a different remote.


----------



## Dominic26

I have a question for those using their H1 with a Roku. You know how there is a custom button for Netflix and a couple of other apps on the Roku. Is there a way to make one for other apps so they would just be on the remote screen?


----------



## citsur86

BPlayer said:


> Most Harmony remotes work the same, at a basic level, but you might be better off posting in the Hub section.
> 
> Your configuration is not clear, and you have not said what software/platform is being used to make the config changes. Suggest you list all your equipment, how they are connected, and state the problems you are having.
> 
> Hope this leads to a solution.


Although I likely won’t find a solution as I’m convinced what I’m trying to do isn’t possible, I will find the Harmony Hub post and put the following with my dilemma:

Components

Marantz SR-6011 AVR
Inputs to AVR
CBL/SAT = Arris Xfinity X1 DVR
DVD = Apple TV 4K
Blu-Ray = Xbox One S
Game = nothing in HDMI, but have PS4 Pro Optical cable in OPT1 input and mapped that to Game HDMI input. 

LG OLED65B7A TV
Inputs to TV
HDMI1 = PlayStation 4 Pro
HDMI2 = Input from AVR out / Same cord is ARC to AVR






mdavej said:


> Doesn?t matter. With Harmony you have to turn off CEC and ARC for consistent, reliable operation. Use optical and let Harmony do all the switching or get a different remote.



I agree that this might just be what has to be done. I’ve spent 2 nights from 10-2am trying to get the Hub to switch the TV from TV Audio (ARC) to a normal AVR Input and can’t get it to work. The TV is somehow telling the AVR to auto-switch to the Apple TV and only doing that when I choose HDMI2 from TV inputs and from the TV remote. I suspect the Apple TV is Simplink compatible and the Comcast X1 is not, so the TV somehow sees that the AVR has that as an available input and switches to it. Only downside to Optical is that it won’t carry the (lossy) Dolby Atmos DD+ signal like HDMI ARC will from the LG B7A. In that case, I have to decide to I want Atmos but no Dolby Vision (Xbox One S), or Dolby Vision, but not Atmos (Apple TV or LG TV). Since I’d have to run a new Optical through the wall/basement/and back up, I mind as well use the Apple TV 4K at that point.


----------



## ST Dog

citsur86 said:


> only doing that when I choose HDMI2 from TV inputs and from the TV remote.


You mention TV remote. Can you not do it with the device mode on the Harnony?


----------



## grantb3

Dominic26 said:


> I have a question for those using their H1 with a Roku. You know how there is a custom button for Netflix and a couple of other apps on the Roku. Is there a way to make one for other apps so they would just be on the remote screen?


I could be wrong but I thought the Roku remote was not IR, but instead it's RF. Does the Roku "box" have an IR recevier? Anyone know?


----------



## jcalabria

grantb3 said:


> I could be wrong but I thought the Roku remote was not IR, but instead it's RF. Does the Roku "box" have an IR recevier? Anyone know?


All of my "appliance" Rokus have an IR receiver that works just fine with a Harmony remote. The "sticks" do not, although I have one MHD stick that works fine via IR through the host device's IR. I've used it with both a TV and with an Oppo BDP-103 this way.


----------



## mdavej

Dominic26 said:


> I have a question for those using their H1 with a Roku. You know how there is a custom button for Netflix and a couple of other apps on the Roku. Is there a way to make one for other apps so they would just be on the remote screen?


If tell me the apps, I can tell you if any discrete codes exist for them. Otherwise you can make sequences using Home, arrows and OK. Move those apps close to the top for the fewest steps.


----------



## citsur86

ST Dog said:


> You mention TV remote. Can you not do it with the device mode on the Harnony?


EDIT: i changed this post since i originally posted to reflect my issues as they seem to be today. Different than last night somehow. 

You may be correctly honing in on my issue. 

Just gave it all another shot, and it seems be closer to working now somehow. The inconsistency in procedure performed and result is troublesome, but for the moment let’s go with what’s happening as of today. I can now, somehow, successfully switch from Netflix app on TV to AVR CBL/SAT input by simply starting the TV Activity. That’s better than before!

Last problem as it seems to be right now is that when I turn TV off and then turn on, regardless of what was playing when it was turned off, I get sent to the TV Audio AVR input rather than the activities assigned input (for TV, CBL/SAT). Said differently, the Hub is sending a Input CBL/SAT signal to AVR, and its being ignored. I made a video that shows this and the process I’m doing for anyone interested in trying to help further. Thanks up front!


----------



## Dominic26

mdavej said:


> If tell me the apps, I can tell you if any discrete codes exist for them. Otherwise you can make sequences using Home, arrows and OK. Move those apps close to the top for the fewest steps.


What I am looking for is iHeart Radio and Siruis IR. This particular setup uses an old Yamaha RX-2600 AVR which has no eathernet.


----------



## mdavej

Dominic26 said:


> What I am looking for is iHeart Radio and Siruis IR. This particular setup uses an old Yamaha RX-2600 AVR which has no eathernet.


Here are all Roku IR commands that exist. Those aren't on the list. You'll have to use sequences.
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=117292#117292


----------



## pbarach

mdavej said:


> Here are all Roku IR commands that exist. Those aren't on the list. You'll have to use sequences.
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=117292#117292


I wish there were a code for PLAY DISC!


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> I wish there were a code for PLAY DISC!


That's easy. The hard part is getting a 5 inch disc into a solid 3x1 inch block.


----------



## BPlayer

citsur86 said:


> Last problem as it seems to be right now is that when I turn TV off and then turn on, regardless of what was playing when it was turned off, I get sent to the TV Audio AVR input rather than the activities assigned input (for TV, CBL/SAT). Said differently, the Hub is sending a Input CBL/SAT signal to AVR, and its being ignored. I made a video that shows this and the process I’m doing for anyone interested in trying to help further. Thanks up front!


Yo are going the the right direction. You need to add a delay to the TV activity followed by a command the the AVR for switch to Cbl/Sat input. You indicated that the command was not there but was available the device screen. Strand! Any chance that it is there under an unusual name. If not you could try "leaning that command from your AVR remove which shold then make it available.


----------



## Drb227

BPlayer said:


> If the Help button fixes the problem then the input Match Source is not the issue. FYI, that option is located under (with the Desktop software):
> - Settings, Adjust inputs, Method 2
> 
> I think your problem might be a case of TV sending a TV Input command to the soundbar "after" the Harmony has sent an hdm1 input command. To get around this you need to add two command to the tail end of the affected activities:
> 1. a wait command of mabye 1 second
> 2. an hdmi1 command to the soundbar
> This is done from:
> - Review of the settings for this Activity
> - Yes, but I want to add more control (this will get you to a section where the actions are identified)
> 
> Try it with one activity and if it does not initially work then increase the wait delay. If successful, repeat for all other affected activities.


I am using the Harmony Elite with Hub and for some stupid reason, this setup doesn’t allow you to add an input command for a device more than once. That would absolutely fix my issue (as that is essentially what pressing the Help button does) and was what I originally thought of trying.

I honestly don’t get why they have this limitation with the Elite/Hub. So frustrating!

I seems my only option is to use Optical to my soundbar and just leave Simplink (HDMI-CEC/ARC) off on my LG B7 OLED.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jcalabria

Drb227 said:


> I am using the Harmony Elite with Hub and for some stupid reason, this setup doesn’t allow you to add an input command for a device more than once. That would absolutely fix my issue (as that is essentially what pressing the Help button does) and was what I originally thought of trying.
> 
> I honestly don’t get why they have this limitation with the Elite/Hub. So frustrating!
> 
> I seems my only option is to use Optical to my soundbar and just leave Simplink (HDMI-CEC/ARC) off on my LG B7 OLED.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I've run into this once or twice using the MyHarmony software (wasn't a problem in the old 7.7 software, which is not usable with the Elite/Hub). I got around it by learning the needed input command directly from the OE remote and giving it a name that did not include "Input" in it. Then you can use that command anywhere outside of the "normal" startup/shutdown strings. If your OE device remote doesn't have discrete input commands, you can add the device to another Harmony remote if you have one, then learn the command from that.


----------



## citsur86

BPlayer said:


> Yo are going the the right direction. You need to add a delay to the TV activity followed by a command the the AVR for switch to Cbl/Sat input. You indicated that the command was not there but was available the device screen. Strand! Any chance that it is there under an unusual name. If not you could try "leaning that command from your AVR remove which shold then make it available.



I’ve gotten everything to start correctly from the OFF position. I can also switch between all devices fine. Only issue now is when I’m using the TV Apps and go to anything from there, the Apple TV gets put on the TV and Harmony Doesn’t seem to take my extra input signal that’s in the activities into account. Does it just do the power/input section of the start command and not the user defined extra steps/delays when changing from one thing to another? I even had it go to one input then back to the TV in case the reason it wasn’t switching AVR input when coming out of the TV App was because the AVR was already set at that or something. That’s not the case. So now, I need to figure out how I can get it to send my new learned command for the AVR inputs after switching from TV App to anything else.


----------



## Dominic26

mdavej said:


> Here are all Roku IR commands that exist. Those aren't on the list. You'll have to use sequences.
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=117292#117292


It was worth a try. I got the same from the Roku thread. Thank you for responding.


----------



## citsur86

Just an update on something I learned today. Harmony does not seem to want to allow Amy input changes as part of an activity other than the inputs you set as part of the initial activity setup. Their software goes as far as this....if you learn a new command to a device and have the word Input in what you call it, it will not show up as a option when choosing to add a command to a device during an activity manually. I found this out today after naming the learned AVR command for CBL/SAT input. I first called it that, CBL/SAT input. It didn’t show, so i followed my suspicions and called it just CBL/SAT. Wouldn’t you know it THEN showed in the list of commands for my AVR device!?


----------



## jcalabria

citsur86 said:


> Just an update on something I learned today. Harmony does not seem to want to allow Amy input changes as part of an activity other than the inputs you set as part of the initial activity setup. Their software goes as far as this....if you learn a new command to a device and have the word Input in what you call it, it will not show up as a option when choosing to add a command to a device during an activity manually. I found this out today after naming the learned AVR command for CBL/SAT input. I first called it that, CBL/SAT input. It didn’t show, so i followed my suspicions and called it just CBL/SAT. Wouldn’t you know it THEN showed in the list of commands for my AVR device!?


Correct. I mentioned this a few posts back. A similar issue was also brought up yesterday in the 650 thread... Harmony excludes commands that contain "Input" or "Power" in their names from the custom startup/shutdown strings. AFAIK this is true only in the MyHarmony software... the legacy 7.7 software does not have this restriction.


----------



## citsur86

jcalabria said:


> Correct. I mentioned this a few posts back. A similar issue was also brought up yesterday in the 650 thread... Harmony excludes commands that contain "Input" or "Power" in their names from the custom startup/shutdown strings. AFAIK this is true only in the MyHarmony software... the legacy 7.7 software does not have this restriction.




What is their hang up?! There are obviously valid cases where people need to reissue an input or power command.


----------



## mdavej

citsur86 said:


> What is their hang up?! There are obviously valid cases where people need to reissue an input or power command.


Been asking for this for years. They won't listen. Stupid roadblock was put in place a couple of years after MyHarmony came out of beta. It creates far more problems than it prevents. It would be super easy to work around most CEC issues with a few additional input commands added to the start of an activity. In fact, before this was put in place, I never ever saw anyone post in the Logitech forums "I added an input command and screwed up my activity". After it was put in place, I see posts nearly every day asking how to add input commands to an activity to overcome a CEC or timing issue. So they've needlessly created far more problems.

We old timers already know the workarounds, but it's especially frustrating for new users like you who work for days to solve what should be a simple problem only to find the solution behind a thick glass wall that Logitech has constructed.


----------



## Artie Barnes

Artie Barnes said:


> I have two Harmony ones, one that works and one that doesn’t. Was thinking about getting the one that doesn’t work repaired by Quinn or buy a replacement....



Quin, is the man! Sent my semi working H1 to Quin and he fixed it, it’s like brand new. I sent it to him last Tues and got it back to day (2 Jan), and that is with the long weekend. Like somebody said here, the H1 is the best remote on the market.


----------



## pappaduke

Artie Barnes said:


> Quin, is the man! Sent my semi working H1 to Quin and he fixed it, it’s like brand new. I sent it to him last Tues and got it back to day (2 Jan), and that is with the long weekend. Like somebody said here, the H1 is the best remote on the market.


If I send my One to Quin, do I need to specify the problems or wii he run some sort of diagnostic and determine and fix the the problems?


----------



## Artie Barnes

pappaduke said:


> If I send my One to Quin, do I need to specify the problems or wii he run some sort of diagnostic and determine and fix the the problems?



Contact him first, he will ask you what problems you are having with the H1, and may have you down load the latest firmware. He's good at troubleshooting via email, but if that doesn't work he will probably have you send it in. I see from his web site he will be on vacation from 11-15 Jan. You can contact him at : 
https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com
His service is excellent.


----------



## pappaduke

Artie Barnes said:


> Contact him first, he will ask you what problems you are having with the H1, and may have you down load the latest firmware. He's good at troubleshooting via email, but if that doesn't work he will probably have you send it in. I see from his web site he will be on vacation from 11-15 Jan. You can contact him at :
> https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com
> His service is excellent.


Okay thanks


----------



## Dominic26

mdavej said:


> Here are all Roku IR commands that exist. Those aren't on the list. You'll have to use sequences.
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=117292#117292


Thank you. I did sequences and they work perfectly.


----------



## Gunny Fitz

*Thanks Artie !!*



Artie Barnes said:


> Contact him first, he will ask you what problems you are having with the H1, and may have you down load the latest firmware. He's good at troubleshooting via email, but if that doesn't work he will probably have you send it in. I see from his web site he will be on vacation from 11-15 Jan. You can contact him at :
> https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com
> His service is excellent.


Just jumped on this specific Forum for first time, looked up most recent posts, and BAMMM !! 

Been on the edge about jumping on the Elite, but so reluctant to leave my precious Harmony One - which is still working great after all these years!

Saved this Storefront in my Bookmarks in case of its demise. What a great hook & many thanks Artie!


----------



## Artie Barnes

Gunny Fitz said:


> Just jumped on this specific Forum for first time, looked up most recent posts, and BAMMM !!
> 
> Been on the edge about jumping on the Elite, but so reluctant to leave my precious Harmony One - which is still working great after all these years!
> 
> Saved this Storefront in my Bookmarks in case of its demise. What a great hook & many thanks Artie!


Hi Gunny, I’m in the process of upgrading my A/V system to 4K, and getting a new remote was in the cards. This thread convinced me that nothing beats the H1 out there today. Been using my 2nd one for over 8 years not a single problem. My first H1 died at 13 months (1 month after warranty ran out) and sat on a shelf for 8 years. Don’t know why I did not throw it out, but anyway I found this H1 thread a couple months ago and decided I had nothing to lose by having Quin try to repair it. And he did, it looks brand new. So if you ever run into a problem with your H1, you know where to go to.


----------



## Artie Barnes

ST Dog said:


> The web based system for the Harmony One is used by the other, newer remotes too. I don't think it's going anywhere soon.


Yep, just got my new TV today and changed the activities to the new TV and the H1 works like a champ!


----------



## 007james

Harmony One equivalent ? I currently own a Harmony One and it still works great. I need another remote for my bedroom. The most important requirements are ALL BUTTONS LIGHT, activities and at least 7 devices. I am considering a refurbished Harmony One from Amazon but would prefer a newer one. The 665 looks nice and Logitech website states all buttons light but reviews state they simply glow. Any and all help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.......


----------



## ST Dog

007james said:


> Harmony One equivalent?


Nothing I can think of.

I'd get another Harmony One (or 2) from eBay. Then get new batteries (spares as well).

Any minor issues with it, send for repair.


----------



## mdavej

665 is functionally pretty darn close to a One. Why One users turn their noses up at them is a mystery to me. Nostalgia I guess. All buttons light except a few at the very top (hard activity buttons and power). But those are easy enough to use by feel, as are all the other buttons. 

Unlike the One, the 6xx/7xx series adds 4 colored buttons and much longer sequences. 700 has a rechargeable battery like the One. So it?s actually a closer match than the 665.


----------



## Sgooter

007james said:


> ...I currently own a Harmony One and it still works great. I need another remote for my bedroom...I am considering a refurbished Harmony One from Amazon but would prefer a newer one. The 665 looks nice and Logitech website states all buttons light but reviews state they simply glow. Any and all help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


I would stick with the H1 if I were you; nothing better has been made since by anyone, IMO. Suggest you check if Quin has a refurb'd H1 available - money well spent there.


----------



## jcalabria

mdavej said:


> 665 is functionally pretty darn close to a One. Why One users turn their noses up at them is a mystery to me. Nostalgia I guess. All buttons light except a few at the very top (hard activity buttons and power). But those are easy enough to use by feel, as are all the other buttons.
> 
> Unlike the One, the 6xx/7xx series adds 4 colored buttons and much longer sequences. 700 has a rechargeable battery like the One. So it?s actually a closer match than the 665.


I own more 650s and 700s than I do Ones (4 of each model), and the 650/700s give me problems and annoyances that the Ones just never do. My issues with the 650/700 include:



Both 650/700 commonly have non-functioning button issues that I've never had with a One.
Every 700 I have except one has eventually refused to charge from the USB port. I end up swapping externally charged batteries, just as I do with the 650.
I despise the hard activity buttons on the 650/700... the pre-printed symbols rarely match the activities programmed (OK for me to keep straight but a problem for casual users), and the PITA workarounds to reorder the activities in the display are, well... a PITA.
Having only four buttons per screen compared to six on the One is definitely a negative to me... it makes it much more difficult to logically group similar functions on a single screen. My favorite in this regard was the 880, with its eight real buttons per screen.
If you setup favorite channels on a 650/700, you lose a button (out of only 4 to start with) for the soft button to toggle back to commands.
Now, having said all of that, I fully realize that the 650/700 (and 665) are still very capable and can be a very good bargain, which may outweigh the disadvantages depending on the user and the location they are used. They even share the general keypad layout with the One, so transitioning between them isn't such a big deal. I actually like them much better than the Ultimate One I have collecting dust in a drawer and, even though the Elite made some ergonomic improvements over the Ultimate One, I suspect I would still prefer the One /6xx/7xx keypad layout to the Elite (discalimer... I have not used an Elite).


----------



## 007james

Sounds like i may go with a refurb H1 from ebay. Who is quin? I can't believe how the market has changed or maybe not changed. URC seems way out of my league .... and I use to own one . Thanks for all the replies.....



jcalabria said:


> I own more 650s and 700s than I do Ones (4 of each model), and the 650/700s give me problems and annoyances that the Ones just never do. My issues with the 650/700 include:
> 
> 
> 
> Both 650/700 commonly have non-functioning button issues that I've never had with a One.
> Every 700 I have except one has eventually refused to charge from the USB port. I end up swapping externally charged batteries, just as I do with the 650.
> I despise the hard activity buttons on the 650/700... the pre-printed symbols rarely match the activities programmed (OK for me but a problem for casual users), and the PITA workarounds to reorder the activities in the display are, well... a PITA.
> Having only four buttons per screen compared to six on the One is definitely a negative to me... it makes it much more difficult to logically group similar functions on a single screen. My favorite in this regard was the 880, with its eight real buttons per screen.
> If you setup favorite channels on a 650/700, you lose a button (out of only 4 to start with) for the soft button to toggle back to commands.
> Now, having said all of that, I fully realize that the 650/700 (and 665) are still very capable and can be a very good bargain, which may outweigh the disadvantages depending on the user and the location they are used. They even share the general keypad layout with the One, so transitioning between them isn't such a big deal. I actually like them much better than the Ultimate One I have collecting dust in a drawer, and even though the Elite made some ergonomic improvements over the Ultimate One, I suspect I would still prefer the One /6xx/7xx keypad layout to the Elite (discalimer... I have not used an Elite).


----------



## Sgooter

007james said:


> Sounds like i may go with a refurb H1 from ebay. Who is quin? I can't believe how the market has changed or maybe not changed. URC seems way out of my league .... and I use to own one . Thanks for all the replies.....


Quin


----------



## kininn

I dont know how to ask a question on this thread, but does anyone know if its possible to use Harmony One (my harmony) to sync with *Sony XBR65A1E 65-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart BRAVIA OLED TV ?
*


----------



## joe221

kininn said:


> I dont know how to ask a question on this thread, but does anyone know if its possible to use Harmony One (my harmony) to sync with *Sony XBR65A1E 65-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart BRAVIA OLED TV ?
> *


There shouldn’t be any problem with a modern Sony TV. Either it directly or a Sony of similar controls should set up the One or any Harmony remote, for that matter, to control it. The Harmony database of products to control is massive. I’m assuming it like all before have IR commands or wifi.


----------



## kininn

Thank you, Joe


----------



## maritimer555

Hi folks. 

I live in a rural area with limited retail options. Looking at a dimmer switch to work with my one. The dimmer will need to run 3 basement led pot lights. 

I have line of sight for the remote. 

The GE z wave 14294 is available via amazon.ca for a reasonable cost. 

I’m wondering if that dimmer will work for me. Anyone else have this combo?


----------



## grantb3

maritimer555 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I live in a rural area with limited retail options. Looking at a dimmer switch to work with my one. The dimmer will need to run 3 basement led pot lights.
> 
> I have line of sight for the remote.
> 
> The GE z wave 14294 is available via amazon.ca for a reasonable cost.
> 
> I’m wondering if that dimmer will work for me. Anyone else have this combo?


Maybe someone with more experience knows otherwise, but I thought Z-Wave was RF (radio waves) whereas The One is strictly IR (infrared). Maybe there is a gateway Z Wave device that can be controlled by IR and on the other end is RF. This has to be a pretty common problem, especially for things like ceiling fans and such.


----------



## maritimer555

Thanks for the heads up- i didn't see that in the product description when i first looked.

I spent some time yesterday trying to find a unit on the Lutron. In my short time looking i was unable to find a dimmer that would dim LED lights and feature IR. 

Here's hoping someone can chime in that has such a dimmer being used with a universal IR remote.


----------



## asere

Guys I've had the Ultimate remote for a few years now and I have knowledge on how to use and program the devices activities and such but I am having a small problem that I can't seem to fix and thought maybe I could get help here. I currently added the Onkyo 805 receiver to use as an EXTERNAL amp with my Denon x4200 receiver. All the devices such as the TV, X4200, Directv box turn ON and OFF except for the Onkyo 805. I have tried remote to remote to learn the ON/OFF and nothing. I appreciate any input, Thank you!


----------



## cTwining

asere,



asere said:


> I currently added the Onkyo 805 receiver to use as an EXTERNAL amp with my Denon x4200 receiver. All the devices such as the TV, X4200, Directv box turn ON and OFF except for the Onkyo 805.


When you add the Onkyo to an existing activity, the MyHarmony program (at least on Windows) should put _both_ AVRs into the "activity startup commands" listed under "Customize This Activity". Is the Onkyo listed there ?

Harmony remotes live in "activity" mode, but also have a "device" mode. As a diagnostic: switch to device mode, choose the Onkyo 805 device, and look for power commands in the window. (I hope they work.)





asere said:


> I have tried remote to remote to learn the ON/OFF and nothing.


Someone said Harmony reserves words like "power" in command names. Maybe that's just in the startup list. Try learning Onkyo's POWER_ON command again, but give it an innocuous name.


Carl


----------



## pappaduke

I’m having problems controlling my xfinity 4K box with my Harmony One remote. I have to repeatedly press buttons to get the box to receive a command, and then it will respond twice. Anyone having a similar experience?


----------



## hawkster27

pappaduke said:


> I’m having problems controlling my xfinity 4K box with my Harmony One remote. I have to repeatedly press buttons to get the box to receive a command, and then it will respond twice. Anyone having a similar experience?



Yeah, I have an Elite and have similar problems. I gave up and just keep the xfinity remote nearby.


----------



## jhachey

pappaduke said:


> I’m having problems controlling my xfinity 4K box with my Harmony One remote. I have to repeatedly press buttons to get the box to receive a command, and then it will respond twice. Anyone having a similar experience?


This is actually two separate problems. 

Problem 1: The part of the box that receives the IR signal is very picky and you need to point very carefully to get the box to see the IR signal.
Problem 2: When you point correctly and the box does see the IR signal, it responds too frequently. Use your Harmony software to select --> devices --> troubleshoot --> responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally --> On the 0 to 5 scale, select "1"


----------



## Benz63amg

hey guys, ive had my harmony one for close to 7 years and its still working great i just need help with one minor issue im having, before i describe the problem that i have i'd like to note that i have a "Watch HDTH" Activity which involves my LG EC9300 OLED TV and Onkyo NR818 receiver for sound, i do not use a digital Set up box as i use an OTA Antenna straight to the LG TV's internal QAM Tuner to get local HD Channels OTA, Now, the problem i am having is that when i start the "Watch HDTV" Sequence, the harmony one turns all devices properly and sets the inputs both on the tv and the onkyo reciever to the proper desired inputs, However, as it is finishing up the "Watch HDTV" startup sequence, towards the end it CHANGES the channel on my TV to some random channel that i do NOT Want, i dont remember ever programming the harmony one to set the CHANNEL to any specific channel towards the end of the "Watch HDTV" Activity.

Can someone please help me out on how to stop the Harmony one from literally changing the CHANNEL every single time i start the "Watch HDTV" Activity? what is more puzzling is that i just recently moved to a new house a week ago and it is just now that this problem started to occour, i never had this problem in the past 7 years.

I just tried creating a brand new "Watch TV" Activity to do additional testing and the same thing happens, as soon as i do the "Watch HDTV" or the newly created "Watch TV" Activity and the action sequence is about to come to an end (TV is on and set to the "TV" Input and Onkyo AVR is on and set to the proper input) the Tv changes the channel to some random channel and this happens every single time i click "Watch HDTV" on my harmony one, this does NOT happen when i use the original tv's remote so i know its the harmony one sending some sort of a signal right at the end of the "Watch HDTV" activity sequence but there is absolutely no action that i added in the logitech harmony setup software on my computer to do so and i reviewed the settings to make sure no such action was programmed (the change the channel to a specific channel when the "Watch HDTV" activity is started), i am puzzled at this point and have no clue what to do, My TV literally changes to some random channel every single time i start the Watch HDTV Activity with my harmony one remote and this problem started as soon as i moved in to my new house, i never had this problem in my previous residence and i have owned this LG OLED tv and the harmony one for several years now so i have did not change anything as far as hardware is concerned, 
All i want the tv to do is to display the last watched tv channel that was playing last before i turned the tv off, i certainly do NOT want the channel to be switched to any other channel unless i manually choose to do so especially EVERYTIME i started up the "Watch HDTV" Activity

id appriciate any sort of help


----------



## pappaduke

hawkster27 said:


> Yeah, I have an Elite and have similar problems. I gave up and just keep the xfinity remote nearby.


Thanks for the response. That’s exactly what I’ve been doing, but of course my first reaction is to pick up the One which I’ve been doing for years. I can’t believe the death of my One is going to be caused by Comcast 😡
I’m going down fighting


----------



## pappaduke

jhachey said:


> This is actually two separate problems.
> 
> Problem 1: The part of the box that receives the IR signal is very picky and you need to point very carefully to get the box to see the IR signal.
> Problem 2: When you point correctly and the box does see the IR signal, it responds too frequently. Use your Harmony software to select --> devices --> troubleshoot --> responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally --> On the 0 to 5 scale, select "1"


Thanks, I will certainly give this a try. I haven’t used the Harmony software in years, but come this weekend I’ll be all over it. I’m receiving delivery of a new 4K Sony today, have my Oppo 203 to connect and connecting the Comcast 4K box directly to the tv versus the wat it’s currently connected until I get an AVR that supports 4K. Again thanks for the information. I’ve got my fingers crossed. I don’t need another reason to be 😡 at Comcast.


----------



## Sgooter

lamonsasa said:


> ...Can someone please help me out on how to stop the Harmony one from literally changing the CHANNEL every single time i start the "Watch HDTV" Activity? what is more puzzling is that i just recently moved to a new house a week ago and it is just now that this problem started to occour, i never had this problem in the past 7 years...
> id appriciate any sort of help


I don't have a solution for you at the moment, but what programming software are you using: the newer My Harmony or the original Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7.7?


----------



## Benz63amg

Sgooter said:


> I don't have a solution for you at the moment, but what programming software are you using: the newer My Harmony or the original Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7.7?


I’m using the the Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7 which is what I’ve always used


----------



## Deezul

pappaduke said:


> Thanks for the response. That’s exactly what I’ve been doing, but of course my first reaction is to pick up the One which I’ve been doing for years. I can’t believe the death of my One is going to be caused by Comcast 😡
> I’m going down fighting


I tweaked my Harmony remote settings when I got my 4K box last year, and I've had no issues when I've aimed the remote in the general direction of the box. Granted, the new box is a bit more finicky when it comes to where it needs to be pointed, but I don't get double presses recorded or missed presses. I used the voice once or twice on the Comcast remote, but it's not been impressive enough for me to ditch the Harmony remote for it. I hate the Sony TV remotes since they have no lighting, and in the bedroom, I reach for the Comcast remote over the Sony remote because of the backlighting.


----------



## SoundsGood

pappaduke said:


> I’m having problems controlling my xfinity 4K box with my Harmony One remote. I have to repeatedly press buttons to get the box to receive a command, and then it will respond twice. Anyone having a similar experience?


YES! It's driving us nuts -- my wife is ready to throw the Harmony in the trash since we've gotten the new Xfinity box.


----------



## pappaduke

Just received my new Sony 75”X940E. So now along with the new 4K comcast box, new Sony and new Oppo 203 I have a lot of setting up to do this weekend. Unfortunately my current AVR doesn’t support 4K so my setup and activities will all be changing. Should be a fun weekend. Thanks for the tips on changing the remote settings.


----------



## Deezul

pappaduke said:


> Just received my new Sony 75”X940E. So now along with the new 4K comcast box, new Sony and new Oppo 203 I have a lot of setting up to do this weekend. Unfortunately my current AVR doesn’t support 4K so my setup and activities will all be changing. Should be a fun weekend. Thanks for the tips on changing the remote settings.


I have the 65"X900E, and the Harmony One works great. So no worries with quirky codes or having to set buttons. Just a hint from me, I set the up/down arrow when I use the main menu to home/back. They get used a lot when using the Sony remote, and I didn't want to program the Previous button to back when home and back are next to each other on the Sony remote.


----------



## artiecon

*Remote code for Marantz*

I use a Harmony One to control my Marantz SR5012. When I added the Marantz using the online database from Logitech, there was a code for "Analog 7.1" input, but no way to set the input back to HDMI or Optical as a code for the Harmony One. I have to use the phone app to drill down to "Inputs->Input Select" to get it back to digital instead of analog. Does anyone know of a single code that can reverse the analog selection? I use the Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7 desktop software to program my One


----------



## BPlayer

artiecon said:


> I use a Harmony One to control my Marantz SR5012. When I added the Marantz using the online database from Logitech, there was a code for "Analog 7.1" input, but no way to set the input back to HDMI or Optical as a code for the Harmony One. I have to use the phone app to drill down to "Inputs->Input Select" to get it back to digital instead of analog. Does anyone know of a single code that can reverse the analog selection? I use the Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7 desktop software to program my One


I just looked at the available commands (Desktop version), and see Input7.1Ch. Is this what your are referring to? There are also 19 other available input command (InputAux, InputBluetooth, etc.). You could add a soft button for each of these to the device, but none of this should be necessary is you are using the HO in Activity Mode.


----------



## artiecon

BPlayer said:


> I just looked at the available commands (Desktop version), and see Input7.1Ch. Is this what your are referring to? There are also 19 other available input command (InputAux, InputBluetooth, etc.). You could add a soft button for each of these to the device, but none of this should be necessary is you are using the HO in Activity Mode.


The challenge is that selecting one of those commands does not switch the AVR out of 7.1 Analog. There is a separate Input selector toe HDMI, Optical, Coax, and Analog 7.1


For some reason, the command to change to 7.1 does not have an alternate command to switch to HDMI


----------



## BPlayer

artiecon said:


> The challenge is that selecting one of those commands does not switch the AVR out of 7.1 Analog. There is a separate Input selector toe HDMI, Optical, Coax, and Analog 7.1
> 
> For some reason, the command to change to 7.1 does not have an alternate command to switch to HDMI


A couple of question and suggestion. What are you using Analog 7.1 for, and are you using Activities. If you are using Activities and on of these requires Analog 7.1, and another Activity requires InputBluray then the AVR should correctly switch inputs.


----------



## artiecon

BPlayer said:


> A couple of question and suggestion. What are you using Analog 7.1 for, and are you using Activities. If you are using Activities and on of these requires Analog 7.1, and another Activity requires InputBluray then the AVR should correctly switch inputs.


I use the analog input for 5.0 SACD music. I have the my "Listen to Music" activity set to use Optical digital PCM stereo for CDs, and if I want to listen to SACDs, I have a soft button mapped to the 7.1 analog input that was included. If I shut down the system, then turn it on by a "Watch Telus" activity, it selects "inputCBL" but there is no command to switch to HDMI, and my system plays the HDMI from my PVR through the 7.1 analog in which produces no sound. If there was a command, I could include it in the startup sequence. Strange that one of 4 Input Selections is included in the commands. I've tried some of the other Marantz AVRs, but some of them do not even have the 7.1 analog command.


----------



## BPlayer

artiecon said:


> I use the analog input for 5.0 SACD music. I have the my "Listen to Music" activity set to use Optical digital PCM stereo for CDs, and if I want to listen to SACDs, I have a soft button mapped to the 7.1 analog input that was included. If I shut down the system, then turn it on by a "Watch Telus" activity, it selects "inputCBL" but there is no command to switch to HDMI, and my system plays the HDMI from my PVR through the 7.1 analog in which produces no sound. If there was a command, I could include it in the startup sequence. Strange that one of 4 Input Selections is included in the commands. I've tried some of the other Marantz AVRs, but some of them do not even have the 7.1 analog command.


 You first need to correctly/map the input assignment configurations in the AVR. Then the corresponding Harmony commands should make that selections.

In the AVR Input Assignments CBL/Sat can be defined to be HDMI1, Digital, Analog, Comp, or Video. Select the appropriate input and set the others to null.

Now when you send the command InputCbl/Sat from the Harmony it should select HDMI1.

Do the same thing for CD, likely Analog 4. Sending the command Input7.1Ch should select that input.


----------



## artiecon

BPlayer said:


> You first need to correctly/map the input assignment configurations in the AVR. Then the corresponding Harmony commands should make that selections.
> 
> In the AVR Input Assignments CBL/Sat can be defined to be HDMI1, Digital, Analog, Comp, or Video. Select the appropriate input and set the others to null.
> 
> Now when you send the command InputCbl/Sat from the Harmony it should select HDMI1.
> 
> Do the same thing for CD, likely Analog 4. Sending the command Input7.1Ch should select that input.



Ah- good idea. I had not changed them from the defaults. I will do that and test. Thanks!


----------



## ST Dog

artiecon said:


> Does anyone know of a single code that can reverse the analog selection? I use the Logitech Harmony Remote Software v7 desktop software to program my One


Does the OE remote have a way to get back/select HDMI?
One of my old AVRs had an analog/digital toggle (I used to select between LD analog and digital inputs)

You could use the H1 learning function to add the missing commands.

Or create a sequence and assign to a button.
The sequence would be all the buttons you press to get to the menu, main the change, and exit the menus.


I did that for my Roku to add a button to access an app that didn't have a direct access command.


----------



## artiecon

ST Dog said:


> Does the OE remote have a way to get back/select HDMI?
> One of my old AVRs had an analog/digital toggle (I used to select between LD analog and digital inputs)
> 
> You could use the H1 learning function to add the missing commands.
> 
> Or create a sequence and assign to a button.
> The sequence would be all the buttons you press to get to the menu, main the change, and exit the menus.
> 
> 
> I did that for my Roku to add a button to access an app that didn't have a direct access command.


Problem with that (I'm familiar with sequences) is that the menu does not default to the top of the list- it goes to the last menu accessed. So the key strokes wouldn't be the same after the first access to the menus. Thanks for the suggestion, tho.


----------



## artiecon

artiecon said:


> Ah- good idea. I had not changed them from the defaults. I will do that and test. Thanks!


That seems to work much better. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## pappaduke

jhachey said:


> This is actually two separate problems.
> 
> Problem 1: The part of the box that receives the IR signal is very picky and you need to point very carefully to get the box to see the IR signal.
> Problem 2: When you point correctly and the box does see the IR signal, it responds too frequently. Use your Harmony software to select --> devices --> troubleshoot --> responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally --> On the 0 to 5 scale, select "1"


Thanks so much for the tip. I changed the scale number to 2 and my One is back in business with only occasional hiccups. The new box is so finicky. Shame on Comcast for making such a shoddy piece of equipment when it comes to the ir sensor. The box just feels cheaply made. For as much as they charge, they could do a little better.
Any way, again thanks for the tip. My One has been resuscitated.


----------



## ST Dog

artiecon said:


> Problem with that (I'm familiar with sequences) is that the menu does not default to the top of the list- it goes to the last menu accessedq.


Bummer.

I had same problem with Roku. Home went back to app list instead of the initial menu. So my sequence only worked from a certain app. Luckily Home twice goes back to the to same stop every time.


----------



## Geezer

Does anyone have any experience or luck getting a Pioneer Elite AVR to work? Everything works but the input buttons don't change the AVR. My AVR is new & not in the DB so it asked me to learn from the original remote. It reports a successful button map but when I switch activity, the input remains where it was. I tried reloading a past model listed in the DB. It works a little better but I'm having the same problem with the input switching. I used method 2 as my remote has various buttons for selecting input.
I upgraded from an old Elite so I know it can work but somewhere they changed the codes. Harmony site is useless. BTW I got a VSX-LX303


----------



## mdavej

Try it again. I just added your exact model to my own Harmony and it has a full set of discrete input commands.

The reason it asks you to learn (actually "confirm") a few commands is not because it isn't in the DB (it IS in the DB), rather to make sure it uses the right address and/or set of zone commands.


----------



## Geezer

mdavej said:


> Try it again. I just added your exact model to my own Harmony and it has a full set of discrete input commands.
> 
> The reason it asks you to learn (actually "confirm") a few commands is not because it isn't in the DB (it IS in the DB), rather to make sure it uses the right address and/or set of zone commands.


I'm using the old software version. My model didn't come up. Then it asked me to send code from remote to One for buttons that didn't exist 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST Dog

Geezer said:


> I'm using the old software version.


Easiest solution is use the up-to-date software.

Are you actually doing something that can't be done in the new app?


----------



## Geezer

ST Dog said:


> Easiest solution is use the up-to-date software.
> 
> Are you actually doing something that can't be done in the new app?


I don't want to reconfigure all my devices & button assignments 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST Dog

Geezer said:


> I don't want to reconfigure all my devices & button assignments
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Then you may be limited to learning the available codes from the OE remote and not getting the other codes.

I don't know that unit, but my elite remote doesn't have direct access to all the inputs but the new program includes them. 

Do any inputs work? Next input?
Maybe you could do a macro, going to a known input then cycling next a few times?

Or find a lesser remote that you can teach the missing code (using the new software and the H1) to then teach the H1 (using old software)


----------



## Sgooter

Geezer said:


> I don't want to reconfigure all my devices & button assignments...


Trying to help here: There may be something missing or unclear in the description of the problem you're having with the Pioneer VSX-LX303 and your H1 remote. I'm using the old Logitech V7.7.0 software for my H1, and just as mdavej posted earlier, the VSX-LX303 is in the device database. It's indeed possible that Logitech's coding may not have all the H1 commands you need for your Elite AVR, but for certain it is listed in the device database:
Add Device
select: Amplifier
select: AV Receiver
Manufacturer: Pioneer
Model: enter VSX-LX303
It's there, and is now asking me to create names for the various operating Zones that I plan to use.


----------



## Geezer

Sgooter said:


> Trying to help here: There may be something missing or unclear in the description of the problem you're having with the Pioneer VSX-LX303 and your H1 remote. I'm using the old Logitech V7.7.0 software for my H1, and just as mdavej posted earlier, the VSX-LX303 is in the device database. It's indeed possible that Logitech's coding may not have all the H1 commands you need for your Elite AVR, but for certain it is listed in the device database:
> Add Device
> select: Amplifier
> select: AV Receiver
> Manufacturer: Pioneer
> Model: enter VSX-LX303
> It's there, and is now asking me to create names for the various operating Zones that I plan to use.


After I name my main zone, it asks me to learn the power toggle from the original remote. Done
Next, this is what they ask me... Place your original remote about 2 inches from the bottom of the Logitech Harmony remote control and press the 'Input*' button. If the infrared signal is poor, move the remotes further apart. Wait at least one second between button presses. Problem is there is no input button, just 9 choices & arrows left & right
Next... Place your original remote about 2 inches from the bottom of the Logitech Harmony remote control and press the 'Number1' button. Problem is there are no number keys on the remote????
Then I have to assign inputs to remote buttons, but they are not all available from the drop down list. That is where I choke & quit


----------



## BPlayer

Geezer said:


> After I name my main zone, it asks me to learn the power toggle from the original remote. Done
> Next, this is what they ask me... Place your original remote about 2 inches from the bottom of the Logitech Harmony remote control and press the 'Input*' button. If the infrared signal is poor, move the remotes further apart. Wait at least one second between button presses. Problem is there is no input button, just 9 choices & arrows left & right
> Next... Place your original remote about 2 inches from the bottom of the Logitech Harmony remote control and press the 'Number1' button. Problem is there are no number keys on the remote????
> Then I have to assign inputs to remote buttons, but they are not all available from the drop down list. That is where I choke & quit


You get that scenario when you reply that "yes, I have the original remote" after adding the device. Delete it and start over, and this time select "no, I do not have the original remote". It will then use the commands from the database.


----------



## jcalabria

Geezer said:


> I'm using the old software version. My model didn't come up. Then it asked me to send code from remote to One for buttons that didn't exist
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk



I just tried it on the 7.7 software and it seems to have added it just fine but, of course, I can't test it. It never said it wasn't available, it just asked for code verification, which is common for devices with multiple code sets and/or rooms/zones. The default database should be Zone 1 / Code Set 1, so if you just bypass those steps you should be fine.

I tried it and it looks like it added with a full set of discrete input commands... in fact it looks like the exact same command set as when I added it to a MyHarmony account. I would give another try if I were you and verify if the commands in the database work correctly when you just let it have its own way like I did.


EDIT: I see @BPlayer recommended the same. Give it a try... should be just fine if you bypass all the code set verification stuff.


----------



## rightintel

jcalabria said:


> I just tried it on the 7.7 software and it seems to have added it just fine but, of course, I can't test it. It never said it wasn't available, it just asked for code verification, which is common for devices with multiple code sets and/or rooms/zones. The default database should be Zone 1 / Code Set 1, so if you just bypass those steps you should be fine.
> 
> I tried it and it looks like it added with a full set of discrete input commands... in fact it looks like the exact same command set as when I added it to a MyHarmony account. I would give another try if I were you and verify if the commands in the database work correctly when you just let it have its own way like I did.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see @BPlayer recommended the same. Give it a try... should be just fine if you bypass all the code set verification stuff.


Have they released a new version recently?


----------



## Geezer

Thanks for all the help with my Pioneer Elite. I cheated & had Logitech support add it to my profile. After a bit of customizing the buttons & redoing the activities, all is well now. Nice to have everything working again


----------



## jcalabria

rightintel said:


> Have they released a new version recently?



Nah... 7.7 is as old as the hills.


----------



## mdavej

Development on 7.x software stopped at 7.7 several years ago. So it will always be the latest version of the old software as it will never be updated again. Most everybody has moved to the new software. It has a few drawbacks, but adds long sequences to the One that it never had before and the ability to have several remotes on the same account. That alone would make it worth upgrading to me. It should also bring your original config right in, so no rework required, or so I've been told.


----------



## pappaduke

I just hooked up an ATV 4K to the Oppo 203's HDMI in. The problem I am having is that I can't get my Harmony One to switch to the HDMI in at start up. I have to do it manually. Any one here having the same issue. I will also post this question on the Harmony One thread. Been fighting with this for about two hours and I have had enough for now. Would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## hernanu

pappaduke said:


> I just hooked up an ATV 4K to the Oppo 203's HDMI in. The problem I am having is that I can't get my Harmony One to switch to the HDMI in at start up. I have to do it manually. Any one here having the same issue. I will also post this question on the Harmony One thread. Been fighting with this for about two hours and I have had enough for now. Would greatly appreciate any help.


I have a Roku Ultra, and I have no problem switching to HDMI in using my Harmony One. Is CEC on for the 203 / ATV?


----------



## ST Dog

pappaduke said:


> I The problem I am having is that I can't get my Harmony One to switch to the HDMI in at start up. I have to do it manually.


What have you tried? Did you include a pause to allow the Oppo to fully boot before sending the command to change inputs?


----------



## Sgooter

pappaduke said:


> I just hooked up an ATV 4K to the Oppo 203's HDMI in. The problem I am having is that I can't get my Harmony One to switch to the HDMI in at start up. I have to do it manually. Any one here having the same issue. I will also post this question on the Harmony One thread. Been fighting with this for about two hours and I have had enough for now. Would greatly appreciate any help.


My opinion: the issue is probably that your Oppo 203's remote does not have a direct/single-press button function for selecting the HDMI IN port on your Oppo. I note that the User Manual says to select the Input button on the Oppo remote then (I guess) you then need to navigate to and select the HDMI IN port located somewhere in the Input menu. Sounds like you may need to set up a custom button function on the H1 to get to the Input menu on the Oppo, then maybe the H1 will enable you to navigate to the HDMI IN function. But in so doing, this still would mean that your H1 would not command the HDMI IN selection automatically. There may also be a series of commands that could be custom made, but I don't have experience in doing this. Perhaps Logitech support can do this for you.
From a different perspective on this issue, are you using a 4K AVR with an available HDMI port or is there an available 4K port on your TV to use directly with your ATV 4K versus using the Oppo?


----------



## mdavej

Sgooter is correct. There is no discrete HDMI input command. I would turn off CEC in all your devices and make a sequence if required.
http://download.oppodigital.com/BDP103/BDP-103_BDP-103D_Remote_Code_v1.2.xls


----------



## pappaduke

Sgooter said:


> My opinion: the issue is probably that your Oppo 203's remote does not have a direct/single-press button function for selecting the HDMI IN port on your Oppo. I note that the User Manual says to select the Input button on the Oppo remote then (I guess) you then need to navigate to and select the HDMI IN port located somewhere in the Input menu. Sounds like you may need to set up a custom button function on the H1 to get to the Input menu on the Oppo, then maybe the H1 will enable you to navigate to the HDMI IN function. But in so doing, this still would mean that your H1 would not command the HDMI IN selection automatically. There may also be a series of commands that could be custom made, but I don't have experience in doing this. Perhaps Logitech support can do this for you.
> From a different perspective on this issue, are you using a 4K AVR with an available HDMI port or is there an available 4K port on your TV to use directly with your ATV 4K versus using the Oppo?


Correct the Oppo 203 has to be cycled through to switch to HDMI IN. It pops up on my screen during start up but never changes. I have changed delay settings with no positive results. Worked with it for about two hours and gave up for the day. I will try again on my next day off. Currently no 4K AVR and no input available on my TV which is why I'm going through the Oppo. I started thinking about macros so I may look into that, but I'll be looking into mdavej's post with a link to see what that is about first. I'll also consider Logitech support. Your response and suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm not sure when I'll be getting my new AVR, but that will make this issue a non issue. However, that purchase is probably not in the near future.


----------



## pappaduke

mdavej said:


> Sgooter is correct. There is no discrete HDMI input command. I would turn off CEC in all your devices and make a sequence if required.
> http://download.oppodigital.com/BDP103/BDP-103_BDP-103D_Remote_Code_v1.2.xls


Thanks for the response. I will visit this on my off days. Does this work for the 203 also?


----------



## mdavej

pappaduke said:


> Thanks for the response. I will visit this on my off days. Does this work for the 203 also?


Here are the 203 codes. They are identical to the 103 codes except for the addition of a few new ones like HDR.


----------



## Sgooter

pappaduke said:


> ...Currently no 4K AVR and no input available on my TV which is why I'm going through the Oppo...


FWIW: A few years ago I too was limited on available HDMI ports, so I bought a nifty 4x1 HDMI switch box from Monoprice for around $40, and it also worked fine with my Harmony One. I think Monoprice has some 4K versions now.


----------



## asere

My harmony remote does not power ON/OFF one of my receivers from time to time. 
Could it be because I'm using two receivers?
I'm using one as an external amp.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BPlayer

asere said:


> My harmony remote does not power ON/OFF one of my receivers from time to time.
> Could it be because I'm using two receivers?
> I'm using one as an external amp.


More likely a missed IR command by the device. If this is annoying you could add an additional discrete power off command to the shut down sequence for all the Activities that use that device.


----------



## pappaduke

mdavej said:


> Here are the 203 codes. They are identical to the 103 codes except for the addition of a few new ones like HDR.


Thank you. I look forward to tackling this issue again on my off days.


----------



## pbarach

I just bought a new Denon AVR to replace my old Denon. How do I reprogram the Harmony One to use the new AVR without having to redo all of the "Activities" from scratch?


----------



## BPlayer

pbarach said:


> I just bought a new Denon AVR to replace my old Denon. How do I reprogram the Harmony One to use the new AVR without having to redo all of the "Activities" from scratch?


You will have to redo the activities, but not completely from scratch. Add the new AVR as a Device, then *update *each Activity that uses the AVR:
- Settings
- Review the settings for this Activity
- No, I want to ...
- Select the new AVR
When complete for all activities go back to Devices and delete the old AVR.


----------



## pbarach

BPlayer said:


> You will have to redo the activities, but not completely from scratch. Add the new AVR as a Device, then *update *each Activity that uses the AVR:
> - Settings
> - Review the settings for this Activity
> - No, I want to ...
> - Select the new AVR
> When complete for all activities go back to Devices and delete the old AVR.


^^BPlayer: Thanks for your help!


----------



## kininn

I have a Harmony One which I've had for several [maybe 10] years. 

Last month I bought a Sony 930E Ultra TV 65" and a Yamaha RX-V683 A/V Receiver . I was able to Update all except it won't 'switch' to assigned HDMI's for Dish, Apple TV; PS#. 

I have them connected to ARC from HDMI out on the Yamaha. Anyone have any idea what could be wrong e.g. 'doesn't' recognize Yamaha or ... ?
Thanks to all . 

Bill aka kininn


----------



## BPlayer

kininn said:


> I have a Harmony One which I've had for several [maybe 10] years.
> 
> Last month I bought a Sony 930E Ultra TV 65" and a Yamaha RX-V683 A/V Receiver . I was able to Update all except it won't 'switch' to assigned HDMI's for Dish, Apple TV; PS#.
> 
> I have them connected to ARC from HDMI out on the Yamaha. Anyone have any idea what could be wrong e.g. 'doesn't' recognize Yamaha or ... ?
> Thanks to all .
> 
> Bill aka kininn


First off, the only ARC connection is between the TV and AVR for returning audio from the TV to the AVR. Use the appropriate hdmi ports on each device.

Assuming that the Dish, ATV, and PS3 are hdmi connected to the AVR, go into device mode for the AVR. Select each hdmi input. If this is what is not working you may need to "learn" these input IR commands from the original Yahama remote.

There are other things you could try so start with this and provide as much details as possible.


----------



## kininn

BPlayer et al
I just wrote a long 'reply' and it said i had to sign in again? Oh well.

Regardless trying again. -I will copy before sending.
I DON"T SEE A arc reference on the Harmony Software for my SONY TV anywhere. 

I connected 4 HDMI from my Yamaha receiver to the ARC Input on my Sony 930E TV, but when switch between PS3 to Dish or to Apple TV or to Toshiba DVD player we have to use the Yamaha RX-V683 remote as a work around.
Probably doing something simple wrong but am at a loss.
Thanks all.


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> I connected 4 HDMI from my Yamaha receiver to the ARC Input on my Sony 930E TV


There's generally only one ARC connection on a component. It connect the display and the AVR.

If you connect devices to TV, ARC sends audio to AVR. You select the device using the TV remote (or TV functions of H1). AVR is just set to use ARC for input. The AVR doesn't know/care which device it's getting a signal from, it just uses the ARC input.


----------



## kininn

My tv ARC 3 is HDMI In which I connected to Yamaha HDMI Out


----------



## mdavej

Harmony and ARC really aren't compatible. Problem is to use ARC you have to enable HDMI control. This makes ARC work, but it also takes over you input switching from Harmony. So you're either going to need to NOT use ARC (use optical instead) or you're going to have to fake out Harmony by learning all the input commands you need and add extra ones to all your activities to override what HDMI CEC is trying to do.


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> My tv ARC 3 is HDMI In which I connected to Yamaha HDMI Out


So what is ARC 1 or 2? You still aren't making sense.

Why are you using ARC at all? Do you need more HDMI inputs on the AVR?

A quick look says that AVR has 5 inputs, 3 are HDCP 2.2.

Besides, you loose audio quality with current ARC implantations.


----------



## Sgooter

kininn said:


> ...
> I DON"T SEE A arc reference on the Harmony Software for my SONY TV anywhere.
> I connected 4 HDMI from my Yamaha receiver to the ARC Input on my Sony 930E TV, but when switch between PS3 to Dish or to Apple TV or to Toshiba DVD player we have to use the Yamaha RX-V683 remote as a work around.
> Probably doing something simple wrong but am at a loss...


Hi Bill. I'm not sure this is an ARC/CEC issue. To me, it sounds more like the Yamaha AVR needs more attention: Have you indeed worked thru the AVR's menu/settings for mapping the 4 HDMI ports to your devices (if required)?
Also, have you created brand new activities on the H1 using all the appropriate devices? My point here is to confirm that you have not simply added the new TV and new AVR to old/existing activities on the H1.
Another detail: When, for example, you use the H1 to switch from Dish to Apple TV activity, and the AVR fails to switch to the correct AVR HDMI port for Apple TV, have you then tried using the H1's Help button/function to see if it corrects the problem?


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> I connected 4 HDMI from my Yamaha receiver to the ARC Input on my Sony 930E TV


Wait, are you saying you have the 4th HDMI input on the AVR connected to the TV?

If so, that's wrong. You connect the AVR HDMI out (that is labelled with ARC) to the TV Input labeled with ARC.


But I still don't see why you'd use ARC instead of running the devices straight to the AVR (and disable all the ARC/CEC stuff everywhere. With the H1 you don't need it)


----------



## BPlayer

kininn said:


> I DON"T SEE A arc reference on the Harmony Software for my SONY TV anywhere.


 There no configuration option or reference in the Harmony software or control. Here is a quick guide for use with the H1:
1. hdmi cable connected between the AVR Video Out port to the TV ARC port
2. all external devices connected to the AVR
3. configure all Activities on the H1 to use the appropriate hdmi input

ARC is only required if you use apps on the TV and want the sound to be played via the AVR rather than the internal speakers, or if you have any devices connected directly to the TV. If neither of these apply, turn off CEC control and forget about ARC.

CEC would most likely be used if you did not use a Harmony or smart remote.

Finally, if you need to use ARC then do the following:
1. Turn on CEC control in the TV and AVR
2. Turn off CEC control in all external devices
3. Test out the system and add extra input control commands to any Activities as required to counter any unwanted control from CEC.


----------



## kininn

The ARC on my Yamaha RX-V683 is labeled HDMI Out ARC.
The HDMI IN on my Sony 930E is labeled HDMI IN ARC 3


----------



## kininn

BPlayer said:


> There no configuration option or reference in the Harmony software or control. Here is a quick guide for use with the H1:
> 1. hdmi cable connected between the AVR Video Out port to the TV ARC port
> 2. all external devices connected to the AVR
> 3. configure all Activities on the H1 to use the appropriate hdmi input
> 
> ARC is only required if you use apps on the TV and want the sound to be played via the AVR rather than the internal speakers, or if you have any devices connected directly to the TV. If neither of these apply, turn off CEC control and forget about ARC.
> 
> CEC would most likely be used if you did not use a Harmony or smart remote.
> 
> Finally, if you need to use ARC then do the following:
> 1. Turn on CEC control in the TV and AVR
> 2. Turn off CEC control in all external devices
> 3. Test out the system and add extra input control commands to any Activities as required to counter any unwanted control from CEC.


BPlayer ,
I am set up this way: "1. hdmi cable connected between the AVR Video Out port to the TV ARC port"
and: "2. all external devices connected to the AVR"
I do use apps from tv; We want to hear sound from my AVR; don't have any devices connected directly to tv.

I don't know what CEC stands for -novice ;-[


----------



## kininn

Sgooter said:


> Hi Bill. I'm not sure this is an ARC/CEC issue. To me, it sounds more like the Yamaha AVR needs more attention: Have you indeed worked thru the AVR's menu/settings for mapping the 4 HDMI ports to your devices (if required)?
> Also, have you created brand new activities on the H1 using all the appropriate devices? My point here is to confirm that you have not simply added the new TV and new AVR to old/existing activities on the H1.
> Another detail: When, for example, you use the H1 to switch from Dish to Apple TV activity, and the AVR fails to switch to the correct AVR HDMI port for Apple TV, have you then tried using the H1's Help button/function to see if it corrects the problem?


I deleted my previous tv and AVR before configuring the H1 to new tv and AVR

my main problem is having to use the Yamaha remote to switch the HDMI e.g. PS3 to Dish, etc..


----------



## kininn

kininn said:


> I deleted my previous tv and AVR before configuring the H1 to new tv and AVR
> 
> my main problem is having to use the Yamaha remote to switch the HDMI e.g. PS3 to Dish, etc..


Yes, we tried the Help to no avail.


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> I don't know what CEC stands for -novice ;-[


you could have mentioned that sooner.
CEC=> Consumer Electronics Control

It's in the manual for the AVR and TV.
And just a simple web search away.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control



kininn said:


> my main problem is having to use the Yamaha remote to switch the HDMI e.g. PS3 to Dish, etc..


So the H1 is configured to switch inputs on the AVR?

And when you select the activity for Dish, does the AVR change to the correct input for a moment then to something else? 

If you disconnect the cable to the TV, does it switch to/stay on the correct input?


If so, that points to CEC issues.

CEC is stuff that tries to control devices over HDMI. So when you turn on the DVD player it turns on the TV and selects the input for DVD with out having to do it with the TV controls. Even normal multi device remotes you'd have to change to TV mode, turn on, and select input.

Your H1 can do more complex stuff than CEC, so no need for CEC. And it can ever get in the way, changing the stuff you set the H1 to do.

So if you don't need ARC to feed audio from TV sources (inputs/apps) turn ARC/CEC off and just do it all with the H1.


----------



## BPlayer

kininn said:


> I deleted my previous tv and AVR before configuring the H1 to new tv and AVR
> 
> my main problem is having to use the Yamaha remote to switch the HDMI e.g. PS3 to Dish, etc..


 Since all this is new and strange to you I would suggest that go start with the basics to confirm that the H1 is setup corrected and to increase your general knowledge.

After all devices have been defined, test the primary command functions of each device:
- TV, do the power on, power off, channel +/1, and input selections work
- AVR do the power on, prover off, volume +/-, and input selections work
- similar tests for all other devices

Then move on to actiities and determine if each is working correctly for initial start and also for switching between activities. Make good notes about what is not working and try to solve each one at a time.


----------



## Sgooter

kininn said:


> I deleted my previous tv and AVR before configuring the H1 to new tv and AVR
> my main problem is having to use the Yamaha remote to switch the HDMI e.g. PS3 to Dish, etc..


OK, but it sounds like you simply deleted the old TV and AVR, then added the new TV and AVR to an already existing array of Activities, then worked thru the H1 programming for the new devices. When I have encountered problems with my H1 controlling the new devices that replaced the old devices in existing activities, the solution for me was to create brand new activities (i.e. starting all over again).


----------



## kininn

Thank you
Oddly when my PS3 died last week I replaced it w a Sony BDP-S6500 [i'm not a gamer] and when I added the BDP the BDP remote configures my Yamaha and Sony 930E tv .
When I deleted the PS3 device from the H1 the H1 now configures my Apple TV too!
The only device not configuring is my Dish 722k by switching to the correct HDMI on my Yamaha. But the H1 app says it does not control Dish 722k
-although it does turn it on and off and we can change channels, record, etc.. Just won't switch the Yamaha HDMI. BTW the Settings says the Dish is set to Tuner -go figure 
Bill


----------



## ST Dog

Weird. My H1 controls my Dish RCVR just fine. It's not specific to the model but Dish remotes are generally the same. My 501 remote works on all the newer RCVRs (well maybe not Hopper/Joey but I'd be surprised if it didn't). Even my old 3000's remote work, just missing DVR buttons.

I don't think the 722 does CEC, but I don't use CEC (too much trouble. too flaky) since the H1 does all that CEC would and more.


----------



## schmiggyjk

I own a LGC8 and a harmony one. Is there a dedicated command available for the TV to be able to switch between picture modes? I run all my devices through my denon avr, with a single output to my TV. 

When I switch to the PS4 (gaming activity), I'd like to be able to automatically switch to game mode using my Harmony Remote, without having to create some sort of overly complicated macro that navigates through the menu each and every time I switch to and from the PS4.


I also use Plex and some other content through the PS4 (netflix, amazon, mlbtv) and those are on a separate activity. So it only has to be on this specific gaming activity.



Any ideas?


----------



## asere

Can I set up a device that I can manually turn on and off without being part of an activity? In other words if my activity is set to turn on tv, blu-ray, receiver. Can I manually set up my external amp to turn on only when I press on/off?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## ST Dog

asere said:


> Can I set up a device that I can manually turn on and off without being part of an activity?


There's no requirement for a device to be in an activity.

WhIle it's contrary to the activity paradigm that makes the H1 so powerful, there are cases like yours where it makes sense.


----------



## BPlayer

schmiggyjk said:


> I own a LGC8 and a harmony one. Is there a dedicated command available for the TV to be able to switch between picture modes? I run all my devices through my denon avr, with a single output to my TV.
> 
> When I switch to the PS4 (gaming activity), I'd like to be able to automatically switch to game mode using my Harmony Remote, without having to create some sort of overly complicated macro that navigates through the menu each and every time I switch to and from the PS4.
> 
> I also use Plex and some other content through the PS4 (netflix, amazon, mlbtv) and those are on a separate activity. So it only has to be on this specific gaming activity.


Unfortunately there are no discrete codes in the LG for this. The best that you could do is to simulate the multiple key commands to make the switch. To make this successful you would have to also add commands at the end of that activity to return the TV to the starting mode. If any of these command were missed or if you manually changed the mode then this hack would not select the right mode.


----------



## kininn

*a known 'glitch'.*



ST Dog said:


> Weird. My H1 controls my Dish RCVR just fine. It's not specific to the model but Dish remotes are generally the same. My 501 remote works on all the newer RCVRs (well maybe not Hopper/Joey but I'd be surprised if it didn't). Even my old 3000's remote work, just missing DVR buttons.
> 
> I don't think the 722 does CEC, but I don't use CEC (too much trouble. too flaky) since the H1 does all that CEC would and more.


 reply
I ended up calling Harmony and he did some searching:
my AVR Yamaha 683 has a known 'glitch'.
He subbed a different Yamaha [781 for my 683] and everything works! 

$10 well spent -no more headache = one remote.


----------



## Raiders4life12

Does anyone know if you can use amazon echo plus as a smart hub and control devices connected to that hub with Logitech harmony hub(wemo products)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightintel

The last month or so my Xbox One X will not power on w/ my Logitech on the first attempt. Only when I switch to another activity and then on the 2nd attempt will it power up. Nothing's changed in my configuration. Anyone have experience w/ this issue?


----------



## ggsantafe

Looking for a solution to the following situation - I control my Directv DVR, Sony TV & Denon AVR with my Harmony One and can program all devices to turn on & off. However I'm wondering if I can create an activity that leaves the DVR on all the time. All I could come up was to delete the DVR from the activity and manually leave the DVR on - however that resulted in the loss of the change channel function. Appreciate any suggestions/solutions - thanks


----------



## 120inna55

ggsantafe said:


> Looking for a solution to the following situation - I control my Directv DVR, Sony TV & Denon AVR with my Harmony One and can program all devices to turn on & off. However I'm wondering if I can create an activity that leaves the DVR on all the time. All I could come up was to delete the DVR from the activity and manually leave the DVR on - however that resulted in the loss of the change channel function. Appreciate any suggestions/solutions - thanks



Launch Harmony software & log in
Select the "Devices" tab
Select "Settings" under your DVR device
Select "Adjust Power Settings" then "Next"
Select "I want to leave this device on all the time"
Then select "Next"
Further options depend on your DVR's specific abilities, but ultimately you'll decide if your device only has one button for on/off, or if it has discrete options.
Save your progress and update the remote.


----------



## ggsantafe

120inna55 said:


> Launch Harmony software & log in
> Select the "Devices" tab
> Select "Settings" under your DVR device
> Select "Adjust Power Settings" then "Next"
> Select "I want to leave this device on all the time"
> Then select "Next"
> Further options depend on your DVR's specific abilities, but ultimately you'll decide if your device only has one button for on/off, or if it has discrete options.
> Save your progress and update the remote.


Awesome advice! Just reprogrammed my One per your directions and totally achieved my objective. Among other things it reduces the time it takes for my Sony TV and Directv DVR to produce a picture from about 40 seconds to 2 seconds as well as eliminating certain TV resolution issues with the DVR. Mucho appreciation!!!!


----------



## rightintel

I've a Vizio P75-C1. For some reason the input/activity switching has always been very slow. Is there any way to speed it up?


----------



## ggsantafe

rightintel said:


> I've a Vizio P75-C1. For some reason the input/activity switching has always been very slow. Is there any way to speed it up?


From the Harmony Help website - see if this helps:

Vizio TV not switching to the proper input
Vizio TV's require special programming from the Harmony database in order for the Harmony remote to send the proper sequence to switch inputs on the TV correctly. If you have added your Vizio TV and it is not switching to the proper input when you select an Activity, follow the troubleshooting steps below:

If you have added a Vizio TV to your Harmony remote account and have modified the way the device switches inputs, we recommend you remove the device and re-add it as the special programming required for the TV to switch inputs properly may have removed. If you have not made any changes, proceed to step 2.
To remove the TV, launch the Logitech Harmony Remote Software and login to your account
Click on the Devices tab
Click on the Imagetrash can icon beside the TV device
You will be prompted to confirm the device deletion. Select Yes and click on the Next button
Once completed, you will need to re-add the TV. Click on the Devices tab
Click on the Add Device button
Click on the -select device to add- dropdown and select the type of device you want to add
Click on the -select manufacturer- dropdown and select the manufacturer
Enter in the model name of your device
Click on the Next button
Confirm that you've entered in all of the information correctly, then click on the Next button to save your changes
Once correctly added, click on the Activities tab and click on Setup Now next to each Activity that uses the TV. Follow the on-screen steps to setup the Activities
In order for the Harmony remote to properly switch the inputs on your Vizio TV, you will need to get the synchronize the remote with the TV. To do this, follow the steps below:
Go in front of your TV and on the Harmony remote, select the Watch TV Activity. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct AV input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
On the Harmony remote, select the Watch DVD Activity. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
If you have any other Activities that use the TV, select each one. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
Once you have completed these steps your Harmony remote will now be in synch with your TV and should now properly switch inputs. Try switching between Activities.


----------



## rightintel

ggsantafe said:


> From the Harmony Help website - see if this helps:
> 
> Vizio TV not switching to the proper input
> Vizio TV's require special programming from the Harmony database in order for the Harmony remote to send the proper sequence to switch inputs on the TV correctly. If you have added your Vizio TV and it is not switching to the proper input when you select an Activity, follow the troubleshooting steps below:
> 
> If you have added a Vizio TV to your Harmony remote account and have modified the way the device switches inputs, we recommend you remove the device and re-add it as the special programming required for the TV to switch inputs properly may have removed. If you have not made any changes, proceed to step 2.
> To remove the TV, launch the Logitech Harmony Remote Software and login to your account
> Click on the Devices tab
> Click on the Imagetrash can icon beside the TV device
> You will be prompted to confirm the device deletion. Select Yes and click on the Next button
> Once completed, you will need to re-add the TV. Click on the Devices tab
> Click on the Add Device button
> Click on the -select device to add- dropdown and select the type of device you want to add
> Click on the -select manufacturer- dropdown and select the manufacturer
> Enter in the model name of your device
> Click on the Next button
> Confirm that you've entered in all of the information correctly, then click on the Next button to save your changes
> Once correctly added, click on the Activities tab and click on Setup Now next to each Activity that uses the TV. Follow the on-screen steps to setup the Activities
> In order for the Harmony remote to properly switch the inputs on your Vizio TV, you will need to get the synchronize the remote with the TV. To do this, follow the steps below:
> Go in front of your TV and on the Harmony remote, select the Watch TV Activity. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct AV input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
> On the Harmony remote, select the Watch DVD Activity. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
> If you have any other Activities that use the TV, select each one. If the TV doesn't switch to the correct input, use the original device remote to switch the TV to the correct input
> Once you have completed these steps your Harmony remote will now be in synch with your TV and should now properly switch inputs. Try switching between Activities.


I appreciate that, but it wasn't having trouble switching to the correct input. It just seems to take a very long time doing it.


----------



## Superman07

I have an issue where if we’re watching tv (tv, AVR, DVR) and I switch to smart tv the remote cycles through all of the activities and tries to run for a good 30s to “switch inputs. That includes trying to power on the tv although it’s already on. Any ideas? I do have a delay built in to the activity, because if you try to input a Command from a hard off, the tv throws and error saying it’s still trying to boot up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lassus

Since installing MyHarmony 1.0.0.97 (last updated in 2014!?) on my Mac (MacOS Mojave) and syncing my HarmonyOne remote, volume controls no longer work properly. Pressing and holding volume up or down changes the volume extremely slowly on my NAD T747 receiver. Normally the volume change should accelerate if the button is held down. I've tried changing the inter-key delay to 0 ms, retaught the remote the volume commands from my original remote, and deleted and re-added the NAD receiver to my setup. Nothing seems to be working here and the remote is practically useless for controlling the volume. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Sgooter

lassus,
Is the volume control problem present across all H1 activities with your NAD T747? Does your original remote still properly control the NAD receiver's volume?
What prompted you to teach the volume commands on your H1? The reason I ask this is because I added the NAD T747 as a new device and set up a new Watch TV Activity on my H1, but at no time was I asked by the My Harmony software to teach the NAD's volume commands to the H1.


----------



## lassus

Sgooter said:


> lassus,
> Is the volume control problem present across all H1 activities with your NAD T747? Does your original remote still properly control the NAD receiver's volume?
> What prompted you to teach the volume commands on your H1? The reason I ask this is because I added the NAD T747 as a new device and set up a new Watch TV Activity on my H1, but at no time was I asked by the My Harmony software to teach the NAD's volume commands to the H1.


Yes, the problem is consistent across all activities, and the original NAD remote works normally. I was re-teaching the remote the volume commands because of the problems controlling the volume, but this didn't make a difference.


----------



## pappaduke

WinMod21 said:


> Newbie to Harmony remotes question here, if I may be such a noob.
> 
> 1) The Harmony Ultimate One . . while still being sold at amazon and BestBuy etc, doesn't appear to be listed on the Logitech Harmony website; has it been discontinued (e.g. like the Ultimate Home & 700, etc)?
> 
> 2) If only desiring to control Sony TV > HR54-500 HD DVR > Sony X800 4k UHD player > and external bookshelf speakers —all of which have confirmed compatibility per harmony database compatibility tool/page— with IR (which works fine, as wood TV stand/consule has clear glass panes at doors), and if wanting to keep cost somewhat to a minimum, would anyone here recommend the (discontinued) '700' over the 'Ultimate One'? Or is the 'Ultimate One' clearly the better choice in your opinions? Or some other Harmony remote? Current prices found are: $40 for Harmony 665; $50 for Harmony 700; $82 to $99 for Harmony Ultimate One. Thanks for any and all advise or opinions!


In my opinion for your setup the 665 is probably fine unless you plan on adding more components. I use a 650 for my bedroom which consists of a Blu-ray player, cable box, sound bar, ATV, and TV. I think the limit is 8 devices for the 650 and 10 for the 665. Really just depends on how many components and how much control you need. As well as compatibility with your devices.


----------



## WinMod21

Thanks very much pappaduke !=) I couldn't find my way back here to this forum; fortunately noticed the user 'Notifications' thing. 
Btw, I deleted my post (you must've been in the midst of quoting) and started a new thread, as I wasn't sure this was the appropriate sub-forum.

Really appreciate your opinion and input! Then as far as you know are there any great features advantages to the Harmony 'Ultimate One' over the 650, 665, or 700? And would you consider the (discontinued) 700 worthwhile for the rechargeable batteries?

Is the main advantage to the 'Ultimate One' that it works/is up-gradable with the Harmony Hub? Thanks again.


----------



## pappaduke

WinMod21 said:


> Thanks very much pappaduke !=) I couldn't find my way back here to this forum; fortunately noticed the user 'Notifications' thing.
> Btw, I deleted my post (you must've been in the midst of quoting) and started a new thread, as I wasn't sure this was the appropriate sub-forum.
> 
> Really appreciate your opinion and input! Then as far as you know are there any great features advantages to the Harmony 'Ultimate One' over the 650, 665, or 700? And would you consider the (discontinued) 700 worthwhile for the rechargeable batteries?
> 
> Is the main advantage to the 'Ultimate One' that it works/is up-gradable with the Harmony Hub? Thanks again.


I have no experience with the ultimate one, just the One which is aging and needs repair or to be replaced. So I can’t really speak on the ultimate one. I can say that the Logitech remotes are great products though.


----------



## WinMod21

pappaduke said:


> I have no experience with the ultimate one, just the One which is aging and needs repair or to be replaced. So I can’t really speak on the ultimate one. I can say that the Logitech remotes are great products though.


Thank you again, pappaduke 
Just read several user reviews complaining about the 'Ultimate One' screen being way too sensitive, by their opinions. Also one user who very much prefers and recommends the Harmony 700:

_*"Buy the Harmony 700 instead, save yourself $75.00! ~ 1 out of 5 stars ~*

The touch screen is too sensitive. If you breathe on it, or look at it the wrong way, it activates! You are constantly accidentally hitting the touch screen when you are using the remote. You can lock the screen, but when you try to swipe the screen to see the screen buttons, it takes several attempts to get the lock screen to turn off! The page up and down buttons and the channel up and down buttons are the same, but you must "long press" for the page up/down button. If you are looking at the guide and you don't correctly "long press" the buttons, you will change the channel, and if you are 15 minutes behind live tv so that you can fast forward through some commercials, it's gone, and you have missed part of the show! Buy the Harmony 700 and save yourself $75.00 and huge headaches. I will be sending this one back!"_


----------



## pappaduke

WinMod21 said:


> Thank you again, pappaduke
> Just read several user reviews complaining about the 'Ultimate One' screen being way too sensitive, by their opinions. Also one user who very much prefers and recommends the Harmony 700:
> 
> _*"Buy the Harmony 700 instead, save yourself $75.00! ~ 1 out of 5 stars ~*
> 
> The touch screen is too sensitive. If you breathe on it, or look at it the wrong way, it activates! You are constantly accidentally hitting the touch screen when you are using the remote. You can lock the screen, but when you try to swipe the screen to see the screen buttons, it takes several attempts to get the lock screen to turn off! The page up and down buttons and the channel up and down buttons are the same, but you must "long press" for the page up/down button. If you are looking at the guide and you don't correctly "long press" the buttons, you will change the channel, and if you are 15 minutes behind live tv so that you can fast forward through some commercials, it's gone, and you have missed part of the show! Buy the Harmony 700 and save yourself $75.00 and huge headaches. I will be sending this one back!"_


No problem. I've decided I'm sending my Harmony One in for repair (eight buttons). I am looking into the other Harmony options though.


----------



## amagalla

I need some help here. I have a Harmony one and had in the past used the harmony app that didn't connect to the logitech account. It allowed for a great deal of customization in the activities. Recently I had to update the remote and I was forced to use the newer version of the Harmony app. I was presented with the login to the Logitech account. When I entered the account info, there were no devices or activities so I had to set them all back up again. Irritating, but whatever.

The problem I have now it I have a new receiver that allows me to change the input to pass through the sound on the input to the TV. The power on the receiver does not have to be on to do this. On the receiver remote, all you have to do is to press the desired input button. I don't want the sound to come from the receiver in this case, I want it to come from the TV. But to set this up in the harmony remote, you have to add the receiver to the activity, and as one of the first actions in the activity, the Harmony app powers on the receiver. I don't want or need the receiver to turn on. If I try to customize the activity to remove the "power on receiver" step, I find that I can't. Is there anything that I can do to change these steps? Is there another app that I can use to set up the remote? Please help.

Tony


----------



## cTwining

amagalla said:


> I have a Harmony one ... and I was forced to use the newer version of the Harmony app.
> ...
> 
> I have a new receiver that allows me to change the input to pass through the sound on the input to the TV. The power on the receiver does not have to be on to do this. On the receiver remote, all you have to do is to press the desired input button. I don't want the sound to come from the receiver in this case, I want it to come from the TV. But to set this up in the harmony remote, you have to add the receiver to the activity, and as one of the first actions in the activity, the Harmony app powers on the receiver. * I don't want or need the receiver to turn on. * If I try to customize the activity to remove the "power on receiver" step, I find that I can't. Is there anything that I can do to change these steps?
> Tony


Tony,
I assume your "newer version of the Harmony app" is the MyHarmony program running on a PC. (If it's an app on your phone, I wouldn't know if this is relevant.)

Consider adding your receiver as *two* Harmony "devices" with different names. For example, call them "Normal Receiver" and "Powerless Receiver". Modify the device "Powerless Receiver" to say its remote has NO power buttons. ( I can't check the exact phrasing because I'm not at home)

Create most Harmony "activities" using the "Normal Receiver".

Create activities using the "Powerless Receiver" when you need to pass HDMI signals through the receiver on standby.

(I used the "NO power button" notion for a different purpose, but it might work around your issue.)

Carl


----------



## Geezer

My wife just dropped my One from quite a distance. Now it no longer controls anything. I see the transmission icon & it switches to the selected activity but nothing happens on the other side. I tried a battery pull but nothing. Must have broke an internal connection. Good thing I bought a refurb a while back. Working now but lesson learned, have a sober person pushing the buttons
Happy Holidays to all my "remote" friends!


----------



## amagalla

cTwining said:


> Tony,
> I assume your "newer version of the Harmony app" is the MyHarmony program running on a PC. (If it's an app on your phone, I wouldn't know if this is relevant.)
> 
> Consider adding your receiver as *two* Harmony "devices" with different names. For example, call them "Normal Receiver" and "Powerless Receiver". Modify the device "Powerless Receiver" to say its remote has NO power buttons. ( I can't check the exact phrasing because I'm not at home)
> 
> Create most Harmony "activities" using the "Normal Receiver".
> 
> Create activities using the "Powerless Receiver" when you need to pass HDMI signals through the receiver on standby.
> 
> (I used the "NO power button" notion for a different purpose, but it might work around your issue.)
> 
> Carl


How do I modify it to tell it that it has no power button?


Never mind. I found it. I think this will work.

Thanks.

Tony

Tony


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hi, I was looking through the discussion from a couple months back about ARC and CEC and the H1.


I've had an H1 for many years, with multiple devices (TV, 5.1 speakers, Receiver, XBox 360, STB, Blue Ray, Wii, CD player). I've just swapped out the receiver for a new AVR which allows me to do video switching. Before, everything was direct to the TV. Goodbye to about 6 or 7 cables I no longer need.



My question relates to ARC, which I've never used before, but now have it enabled. The reason I enabled it is that I want to run the XBox 360 in Game Mode on the TV (Samsung UN65JU6500). However, I don't want Game Mode on for all the other video sources.


To do that, I connected the XBox 360 HDMI directly to the TV, and ran all other video through the AVR. Now, I have the H1 switch to the HDMI-in for the Xbox, and the TV is set for Game Mode on that HDMI-in. When the H1 switches to the HDMI-in for the AVR, the TV is not set for Game mode on that HDMI-in.


To get the Xbox audio back to the AVR, I enabled CEC on both the TV and AVR, and all is working ok (at least so far - only been a day or two).



I am wary of CEC, even though I've never used it, based on reading this thread for some years now.


I guess my question is whether there is a better way? I only wanted to have one cable from the AVR to the TV in the first place, but the 2-cable solution for game mode is not too bad. Should I drop the ARC/CEC and go with an optical out on the TV to the AVR? That would bring me to three cables plus power. Or maybe, just maybe, there is a way to directly enable Game Mode through the H1, and that way I could have the H1 turn Game Mode on and off as needed based on activity?



One of my longer term projects is to mount this TV on the wall, so I was hoping to keep the total number of cables running to the TV as low as possible since I will have to snake them through the wall.



Thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## ST Dog

In theory you could have the H1 switch game mode on and off.

How easy/hard that is depends in the TV.

Is there a single button on the TV remote to do that?

Can you program a sequence to turn it on or off?

For example I created a sequence to start as app on my Roku that doesn't normally have a single button to access it. It depends on the apo being in a specific location an a way to get to a consistent starting point.


So fir your TV, can you always do the same sequence to enable or disable game mode? Or does the sequence depend in current state?

Ex:
enable- menu, down, down, right, enter
disable - menu, down, down, right, down, enter

If so you can creat a on and off command. And execute time correct on when changing activities.


FWIW, I leave game mode on all the time. I don't want the TV doing lots of extra processing of my input signal.


----------



## kininn

*Game mode*



ST Dog said:


> In theory you could have the H1 switch game mode on and off.
> 
> How easy/hard that is depends in the TV.
> 
> Is there a single button on the TV remote to do that?
> 
> Can you program a sequence to turn it on or off?
> 
> For example I created a sequence to start as app on my Roku that doesn't normally have a single button to access it. It depends on the apo being in a specific location an a way to get to a consistent starting point.
> 
> 
> So fir your TV, can you always do the same sequence to enable or disable game mode? Or does the sequence depend in current state?
> 
> Ex:
> enable- menu, down, down, right, enter
> disable - menu, down, down, right, down, enter
> 
> If so you can creat a on and off command. And execute time correct on when changing activities.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I leave game mode on all the time. I don't want the TV doing lots of extra processing of my input signal.


St Dog, Do you leave Game mode on bc u do a lot of gaming or do u feel it's better for your TV?
Thx
BTW we have a Sony 65" 930e TV


----------



## camacho8

Greetings,I have a harmany home and my Sony A1e just got rid of the live football feature with the recent update which was a quick shortcut key for me....does anyone know a pronto hex code for Sports mode in the Sony action menu so I can send to Harmony support and have them add it to my remote...thanks


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> St Dog, Do you leave Game mode on bc u do a lot of gaming or do u feel it's better for your TV?


I don't game at all. 

I just don't like excessive processing.


----------



## pjp

Does anybody know the official date when Harmony discontinued the Harmony One model?

Was it when the Harmony Touch came out, or what was their new remote that replaced the One?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

ST Dog said:


> In theory you could have the H1 switch game mode on and off.
> 
> How easy/hard that is depends in the TV.
> 
> Is there a single button on the TV remote to do that?
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you program a sequence to turn it on or off?
> FWIW, I leave game mode on all the time. I don't want the TV doing lots of extra processing of my input signal.



Thanks, ST Dog - that gave me some things to think about. There isn't a single button to turn Game Mode on and off, and the sequence would be pretty lengthy, so the more I thought about it the more I think I will leave it as is. I was thinking about leaving Game Mode on all the time, but it makes the rest of the video sources look bad. Lots of tradeoffs.


So far, CEC hasn't given me any trouble, but if it starts to, I'll likely bite the bullet and take sound from the TV via digital coax and forget about ARC.


----------



## ST Dog

InVinoVeritas said:


> the more I thought about it the more I think I will leave it as is.
> So far, CEC hasn't given me any trouble, but if it starts to, I'll likely bite the bullet and take sound from the TV via digital coax and forget about ARC.


If it consistent it's doable.
the problem is when the sequence changes.

If ARC works great. 

Too bad about game mode on your set.
I just turn off all the auto corrections, smoothing, and such, then manually tune settings (color, contrast, etc.)


----------



## Dominic26

Has anybody had a battery go bad on their H1 lately. Mine reboots randomly and the battery no longer seems to hold a charge. Yesterday I took it off the charger to use and the battery showed fully charged. I hit 1 activity and it jumped down to about 50%. About 5 minutes later it rebooted and a few short time later I started to get a low battery warning. I want to be sure it's not the remote.


----------



## 120inna55

Dominic26 said:


> Has anybody had a battery go bad on their H1 lately. Mine reboots randomly and the battery no longer seems to hold a charge. Yesterday I took it off the charger to use and the battery showed fully charged. I hit 1 activity and it jumped down to about 50%. About 5 minutes later it rebooted and a few short time later I started to get a low battery warning. I want to be sure it's not the remote.


Clean contacts on the battery with a pencil eraser. Clean contacts on remote with alcohol swab. Make sure battery isn't swelling (shouldn't spin when you lay it flat and attempt to spin it). The remote's not getting hot is it?


----------



## ST Dog

Dominic26 said:


> Has anybody had a battery go bad on their H1 lately.


How old is the battery?
Sure sounds like it's dieing.

I bought these in early 2017. Was $10 for the pair then. They have worked well. I'm generally wary of 3rd party batteries and have been pleasantly surprised by these.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N89FW94


----------



## Dominic26

120inna55 said:


> Clean contacts on the battery with a pencil eraser. Clean contacts on remote with alcohol swab. Make sure battery isn't swelling (shouldn't spin when you lay it flat and attempt to spin it). The remote's not getting hot is it?



Battery is not swollen. It slides right out of the remote with no help. and remote is not hot. Take it back. After laying flat again and pushing on kitty corners it does rock slightly. Now I can feel a slight bulge in the middle. I looked up my Amazon order from 2012 and the link is now for make up not the battery. I'll have to look deeper into the next post up to see if I can still get a battery.


----------



## ST Dog

Dominic26 said:


> I looked up my Amazon order from 2012 and the link is now for make up not the battery. I'll have to look deeper into the next post up to see if I can still get a battery.


Lots of listings for batteries. Finding a good one is the issue.
The ones I got were recommended in this thread.

But even those have varying reviews so QC may be an issue.
Just have to gamble a bit.

Since it's a 3.7V LiPo I've considered doing away with the packaged replacements and just using a RC LiPo. Cut the wires at the contacts and add a connector.
May require mods to the housing, but at least I can get quality batteries.


----------



## pbarach

ST Dog said:


> Lots of listings for batteries. Finding a good one is the issue.
> The ones I got were recommended in this thread.
> 
> But even those have varying reviews so QC may be an issue.
> Just have to gamble a bit.
> 
> Since it's a 3.7V LiPo I've considered doing away with the packaged replacements and just using a RC LiPo. Cut the wires at the contacts and add a connector.
> May require mods to the housing, but at least I can get quality batteries.


I bought this pair of batteries from Amazon in 11/17. I'm still using the first of the pair, no bulging, holds a charge without any problem:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N89FW94/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ST Dog

pbarach said:


> I bought this pair of batteries from Amazon in 11/17. I'm still using the first of the pair, no bulging, holds a charge without any problem:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N89FW94/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yep, same ones I got 2/17


----------



## Dominic26

pbarach said:


> I bought this pair of batteries from Amazon in 11/17. I'm still using the first of the pair, no bulging, holds a charge without any problem:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N89FW94/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I did wind up buying these earlier today. I have 2 H1s. Thanks.


I would have never suspected the swelling. That battery slipped right out off the remote.


----------



## 120inna55

Dominic26 said:


> I did wind up buying these earlier today. I have 2 H1s. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I would have never suspected the swelling. That battery slipped right out off the remote.


Yeah, it doesn't mean you're experiencing the extreme swelling issues from defective batteries that some experienced years back. Some _slight _swelling _can _occur in an aging battery at the end of its life.


----------



## Dominic26

120inna55 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't mean you're experiencing the extreme swelling issues from defective batteries that some experienced years back. Some _slight _swelling _can _occur in an aging battery at the end of its life.



Yes, especially 9V batteries. You can see them bulge at the bottom. I bought this one 6 years ago because I had the battery with the blue stripe. That one had not bulged yet but I remember all the problems people were having. I'd say 6 & 1/2 years of every day use was pretty good.


----------



## Geezer

Don't understand why there is a whole page discussing a battery that is available on Ebay for less than $10 shipped. Always go the least expensive route when troubleshooting. Isn't our time worth more?
Don't mean to be rude just surprised as I get a notification every time there is a new post.
Carry on....


----------



## ST Dog

Geezer said:


> Don't understand why there is a whole page discussing a battery that is available on Ebay for less than $10 shipped. Always go the least expensive route when troubleshooting. Isn't our time worth more?


Many 3rd party batteries, especially the cheap ones, are way under spec on capacity and lose capacity really fast.

While my time may be worth a bit, I'd rather not buy multiple times trying to get a decent item.


----------



## OGauge4Me

pappaduke said:


> No problem. I've decided I'm sending my Harmony One in for repair (eight buttons). I am looking into the other Harmony options though.


Where did you send the remote to and were you happy with the service? My off button does not work properly.


----------



## Sgooter

OGauge4Me said:


> Where did you send the remote to and were you happy with the service? My off button does not work properly.


While you're awaiting pappaduke's response, here's a great source for H1 repairs.


----------



## pappaduke

OGauge4Me said:


> Where did you send the remote to and were you happy with the service? My off button does not work properly.


The link Sgooter sent is where I sent it. It was a total of one week from the time I mailed it out until it was returned to me. Extremely happy with the service I received from Quin. He communicated every step of the process. My One is working like new. Send him an email with any questions and he will reply promptly.


----------



## OGauge4Me

Thank You


----------



## OGauge4Me

Sgooter said:


> While you're awaiting pappaduke's response, here's a great source for H1 repairs.


TY I probably have a 2 week period while we are remodeling the living room, in March, and I will get the H1 fixed then.


----------



## SRussell

Have my One controlling a Hopper 3 from Dish, would like to program the Options Button on the 54.0 (voice) remote, but could not get the One to learn it, and it is not in the commands for the Hopper that I used. Is this an RF only command? Is it under another device? I would really like to add this command as it gives access to a lot of different menus from one button. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## ST Dog

SRussell said:


> Have my One controlling a Hopper 3 from Dish, would like to program the Options Button on the 54.0 (voice) remote, but could not get the One to learn it, and it is not in the commands for the Hopper that I used. Is this an RF only command? Is it under another device? I would really like to add this command as it gives access to a lot of different menus from one button. Thanks for any ideas.


Do you know if other remotes have it or is it only on the 54.0?

Odd that the learning function didn't work.

You can test for IR/RF by blocking the receive antenna (foil over the connector works well)


----------



## Benz63amg

I’m having a bizarre issue with my home theatre setup, I used the harmony one with this system for several years and the issue just started happening after I moved to my new house, I didn’t change absolutely anything in the system as far as adding a new component or modifying the settings on my harmony one remote whatsoever..

I use my EC9300 OLED TV’s built in channel tuner to get local hd channels using a QAM tuner, I get about 5 hd local channels which is good enough for me but the tuner also found a whole bunch of other crappy and non functional channels During the channel scan but It used to be a non issue as I just watched any one of the 5 local hd channels that I care about and would never manually switch to the non functional channels so it was never an issue but the issue I’m having right now is that when the entire home theatre system is off and I click “ Watch hdtv” activity on my harmony one, as the activity is started and the tv and my avr are turned on and the proper inputs are selected, there seems to be another command being sent out by the harmony to the tv which CHANGES the channel to some random channel (a non functional channel that isn’t even working) and i then need to switch back to one of the 5 hd channels I actually want to watch and this happens every time I start up the system. I looked up the startup sequence in the harmony software and it’s straightforward there (as I expected because I haven’t changed anything), the harmony one is programmed to turn on and send “TV” input command to the lg OLED tv to set it to tv mode and the avr to the proper input,

What could possibly be causing this? If I start the system using a different activity such as “Watch Apple TV” and if I do “Watch HDTV “ from there the random channel change does not occur, It it only when I start up the system using the watch hdtv activity.

I’m clueless as to what’s causing this, the only way i have found to combat this issue so far is to manually Add an extra command of “channelPrev” to the watch hdtv activity in order to basically switch back to the proper functioning tv channel once the tv is turned on and that random channel switch occurs.

When I watch hdtv, and I turn off the system, the next time I turn on the system the same channel should be on screen but the darn harmony remote SWITCHES the channel to some random non functional channel from the TV guide lineup and I need to manually switch back to one of the 5 channels I want to watch. This is absurd. I tried deleting these non functional channels from the lineup of channels in Lg’s channel settings page but they don’t allow it.

When I turn on the system using the tv’s original remote this problem doesn’t occur so it’s not a problem with the tv, I bought a harmony 950 remote as well thinking my harmony one was perhaps defective but the 950 does the exact same thing upon “Watch Hdtv” activity startup. (I migrated my harmony settings entirely from the harmony one to the 950)

I’ve I tried placing my hand in front of the harmony remote right towards the end of the Watch TV Start Activity Sequence after it turned on the tv and avr and the proper inputs were set and the random channel switch does NOT occour so I know for certain that some signal is sent out from the harmony to the LG oled tv that causes it to change to some random non functional channel and it’s driving me insane. I tried deleting the watch hdtv activity in the myharmony computer software and re creating the watch hdtv activity from scratch and the same issue occurs, I did not try deleting the ec9300 OLED tv from the devices menu and re adding the tv to the devices menu.

The startup sequence of the Watch HDTv activity is as simple as it gets

“turn OLED TV On
turn Onkyo AVR On
Set LG OLED Tv to “TV”
Set AVR to CBL/Sat”

I manually added a “ChannelPrev” command to the end of that sequence now to combat this insane issue I’m having so that at least when the tv changes to the random channel on startup the “ChannelPrev” command basically forces the tv to go back to the channel that it turned on with in the first place which would have been one of the desired 5 local hd channels that I’m watching on a normal basis

“Simplink” is turned off on the LG OLED TV and HDMI control (CEC) is turned off on the Onkyo NR818 AVR, that was one the first things i suspected to check for when I first noticed the issue. I'm clueless at this point and id be greatly appreciated if someone can help me


----------



## Sgooter

I might suggest taking a few moments to create and try a brand new Watch LG TV activity, and see if the problem persists.


----------



## ST Dog

lamonsasa said:


> IThe startup sequence of the Watch HDTv activity is as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> “turn OLED TV On
> 
> turn Onkyo AVR On
> 
> Set LG OLED Tv to “TV”
> 
> Set AVR to CBL/Sat”


If the TV is set to TV and you select the input again (with original remote) does it do anything odd?

Maybe add a switch go some other input before selecting TV in the start up sequence.

Or try adding a delay before selecting the input. 

Any recent firmware updates in the TV?


----------



## Benz63amg

Sgooter said:


> I might suggest taking a few moments to create and try a brand new Watch LG TV activity, and see if the problem persists.


I have tried that and the same problem still occurs, i even deleted the LG oled from the Devices list and added it all over again, created a new Watch HD TV activity and the same exact behavior happens when the system is started up using the Watch HDTV Activity command



ST Dog said:


> If the TV is set to TV and you select the input again (with original remote) does it do anything ood?
> 
> Maybe add a switch go some other input before selecting TV in the start up sequence.
> 
> Or try adding a delay before selecting the input.
> 
> Any recent firmware updates in the TV?


No i havent updated the firmware on the TV at all, how would i go about adding a Delay to the or what type of command could i insert in between the chain of commands? im so puzzeled by this whole situation.


----------



## ST Dog

lamonsasa said:


> No i havent updated the firmware on the TV at all, how would i go about adding a Delay to the or what type of command could i insert in between the chain of commands?


Not sure. I remember setting a power up delay for my AVR but not the details.

As for a command, add a change to Another input before selecting TV/tuner as the input. Mimics the switch from DVD to TV that you said works.


----------



## pappaduke

lamonsasa said:


> I have tried that and the same problem still occurs, i even deleted the LG oled from the Devices list and added it all over again, created a new Watch HD TV activity and the same exact behavior happens when the system is started up using the Watch HDTV Activity command
> 
> 
> 
> No i havent updated the firmware on the TV at all, how would i go about adding a Delay to the or what type of command could i insert in between the chain of commands? im so puzzeled by this whole situation.


I have read in this forum about IR devices getting interference from other devices and I believe lighting. Since you haven't changed/added equipment could it be you rearranged your AV gear or maybe some other interference in the new home? I haven't experienced this myself, but I'm quite sure I've read that somewhere in these pages. Hope you solve your issue.


----------



## Sgooter

lamonsasa said:


> I have tried that and the same problem still occurs, i even deleted the LG oled from the Devices list and added it all over again, created a new Watch HD TV activity and the same exact behavior happens when the system is started up using the Watch HDTV Activity command
> No i havent updated the firmware on the TV at all, how would i go about adding a Delay to the or what type of command could i insert in between the chain of commands? im so puzzeled by this whole situation.


If I understand correctly, you prefer to watch only the 5 HD OTA channels. I note that the User Guide for your TV indicates that you can MANUALLY tune and select those 5 OTA HD channels versus using the AUTO tune function that has been picking up everything good or bad in the frequency spectrum. This leads me to believe that you could thereby avoid reception of the other non-functional channels. This might be an acceptable workaround for the problem, in that it would stop the TV from tuning/switching to the non-functional channels. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Benz63amg

Sgooter said:


> If I understand correctly, you prefer to watch only the 5 HD OTA channels. I note that the User Guide for your TV indicates that you can MANUALLY tune and select those 5 OTA HD channels versus using the AUTO tune function that has been picking up everything good or bad in the frequency spectrum. This leads me to believe that you could thereby avoid reception of the other non-functional channels. This might be an acceptable workaround for the problem, in that it would stop the TV from tuning/switching to the non-functional channels. Hope this makes sense.


I’ll need to check that manual tuning option to see if I can manually tune in to the 5 channels I actually watch. Not sure how To do it but I’ll try going at it tonight.


----------



## Benz63amg

pappaduke said:


> I have read in this forum about IR devices getting interference from other devices and I believe lighting. Since you haven't changed/added equipment could it be you rearranged your AV gear or maybe some other interference in the new home? I haven't experienced this myself, but I'm quite sure I've read that somewhere in these pages. Hope you solve your issue.


I haven’t rearranged anything in the layout of the system, everything is placed on the media cabinet exactly as it was in the apartment I used to live in before I moved to the house I live in now. I’ve never experienced such a puzzling issue with my home theatre system.


----------



## SRussell

ST Dog said:


> Do you know if other remotes have it or is it only on the 54.0?
> 
> Odd that the kerning function didn't work.
> 
> You can test for IR/RF by blocking the receive antenna (foil over the connector works well)



I heard from Dish support, they explained that the new "Options" button was the same as the "Red" buttons on earlier remotes. I was able to find a command for the "Red" button in the Harmony database for my DVR. I simply did not know the command name.


----------



## Mocs123

Is there a decent RF outlet that I can use for a Behringer iNuke 3000D that can be controlled by the Logitech Harmony Ultimate One with hub?


----------



## mylan

I am trying to update my devices using My Harmony but it stops the sync at 99% and won't go any higher and as a result can't update my new Sony tv, any pointers here?


----------



## Merlin803

mylan said:


> I am trying to update my devices using My Harmony but it stops the sync at 99% and won't go any higher and as a result can't update my new Sony tv, any pointers here?



I used to have an issue because I was using too long of a USB cable (probably was a 6') and for some reason it caused the sync to fail randomly. Ever since replacing it with a shorter cable I have not had the issue.


Could also try rebooting your pc and using a different USB port on your pc.


----------



## Tom Ames

Merlin803 said:


> I used to have an issue because I was using too long of a USB cable (probably was a 6') and for some reason it caused the sync to fail randomly. Ever since replacing it with a shorter cable I have not had the issue.
> 
> 
> Could also try rebooting your pc and using a different USB port on your pc.


I have had that same issue in the past, and rebooting my PC always resolved it.


----------



## mylan

Merlin803 said:


> mylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to update my devices using My Harmony but it stops the sync at 99% and won't go any higher and as a result can't update my new Sony tv, any pointers here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have an issue because I was using too long of a USB cable (probably was a 6') and for some reason it caused the sync to fail randomly. Ever since replacing it with a shorter cable I have not had the issue.
> 
> 
> Could also try rebooting your pc and using a different USB port on your pc.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did all three, rebooted, changed the cable and used a different USB port. It worked like a charm.


----------



## kininn

I recently bought a new 75" Smart tv and when I tried to upgrade my Harmony One got this: "Macs now include powerful 64-bit processors that can run advanced 64-bit apps. " Has Logitech upgraded their site yet? Thank you.
​


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> I recently bought a new 75" Smart tv and when I tried to upgrade my Harmony One got this: "Macs now include powerful 64-bit processors that can run advanced 64-bit apps. " Has Logitech upgraded their site yet? Thank you.
> ​


I went to the site two days ago. They state a firmware update is in the works due sometime around mid November.


----------



## kininn

pappaduke said:


> I went to the site two days ago. They state a firmware update is in the works due sometime around mid November.


Will we be able to reach them using the old website? I doubt they will notify individuals. Thank you for your reply. Bill


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> Will we be able to reach them using the old website? I doubt they will notify individuals. Thank you for your reply. Bill


No problem, here's a link to what they are saying on their website. https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/download#harmonyRemote7x
This link talks specifically about the older legacy software.(Logitech Harmony Remote). https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/harmony-and-macos-catalina


----------



## kininn

pappaduke said:


> No problem, here's a link to what they are saying on their website. https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/download#harmonyRemote7x
> This link talks specifically about the older legacy software.(Logitech Harmony Remote). https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/harmony-and-macos-catalina


Many thanks. We'll keep a lookout for an update -or ... if it shows up on this forum. Thx again. Bill


----------



## Jamester2374

Hi all. Trying to get something for my Dad that works dependably. So, I apologize if I'm asking a few questions that have been answered. Here are key points I need to make sure it has:

-Able to be used by someone entirely smart illiterate.
-Has sufficient backlight he can see what to press in low lighting.
-Is able to be programmed to work with HDMI switcher so two stages to turn on apple Tv, Dvd, Roku, Directv

With those points made, is Harmony one the way to go (whatever is the 2019) version? Is there something better? If your Dad was like mine, what would you recommend? Looking to keep it less than $300.


----------



## pjp

Jamester2374 said:


> Hi all. Trying to get something for my Dad that works dependably. So, I apologize if I'm asking a few questions that have been answered. Here are key points I need to make sure it has:
> 
> -Able to be used by someone entirely smart illiterate.
> -Has sufficient backlight he can see what to press in low lighting.
> -Is able to be programmed to work with HDMI switcher so two stages to turn on apple Tv, Dvd, Roku, Directv
> 
> With those points made, is Harmony one the way to go (whatever is the 2019) version? Is there something better? If your Dad was like mine, what would you recommend? Looking to keep it less than $300.


The Harmony One hasn't been available for a long time. From the current lineup, I would say a Harmony 665 is the best model for a non-technical person and it will work with the equipment you specified. Buttons and LCD are backlit on the 665 - the hard buttons are not super bright, but the LCD-labeled buttons are fairly easy to read.


----------



## Jamester2374

pjp said:


> The Harmony One hasn't been available for a long time. From the current lineup, I would say a Harmony 655 is the best model for a non-technical person and it will work with the equipment you specified. Buttons and LCD are backlit on the 655 - the hard buttons are not super bright, but the LCD-labeled buttons are fairly easy to read.


I was going to get this. Does everyone like it? https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...l-and-smart-hub-black/4314901.p?skuId=4314901


----------



## pjp

Jamester2374 said:


> I was going to get this. Does everyone like it? https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...l-and-smart-hub-black/4314901.p?skuId=4314901


For an unsophisticated user, I think the 665 is more intuitive than the Elite. If he is willing to learn, then he may grow to like the Elite, but if not, I suspect a 665 would be a better fit. Hopefully some others will chime in to give their opinions.


----------



## mdavej

Even though I programmed the Harmony I gave to my elderly parents to do everything with a single button press, they never used it. So I suggest you get a Harmony model you would eventually want to use yourself. The 665 is plenty for what you're wanting to do.


----------



## jmcging

Jamester2374 said:


> I was going to get this. Does everyone like it? https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...l-and-smart-hub-black/4314901.p?skuId=4314901


Agree the 655 is the best for this situation. Assuming the HDMI switcher has a remote, the 655 is more old school and also as an old guy, easier to use and read than the elite. I have 3 old Ones in backup because it was the best ever made in my opinion, and I use that for all my AR, 4kTV, Blurau etc. Having said that, https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/store/p75/Harmony-One-Upgraded.html#/ sells refurbished ones. But I have a 655 in our MBR for the spouse.


----------



## Sgooter

Jamester2374 said:


> Hi all. Trying to get something for my Dad that works dependably. So, I apologize if I'm asking a few questions that have been answered. Here are key points I need to make sure it has:
> -Able to be used by someone entirely smart illiterate.
> -Has sufficient backlight he can see what to press in low lighting.
> -Is able to be programmed to work with HDMI switcher so two stages to turn on apple Tv, Dvd, Roku, Directv
> With those points made, is Harmony one the way to go (whatver is the 2019) version? Is there something better? If your Dad was like mine, what would you recommend? Looking to keep it less than $300.


I recommend you don't do this. I've tried this 4 separate times with different family and friend's senior relatives, and it was a complete waste of time and effort, despite everyone's good intentions. To effectively use a Harmony or any other sophisticated remote, you must first have or acquire a basic understanding of the underlying logic of how the remote "thinks." In every attempt I made, the seniors were either too lazy or "fried" or unwilling to learn anything about the remote. There was never any effort nor improvement on their part. Rather than try to think their way through a problem, they would immediately phone me to come over and fix "this piece of crap." So, I would then drive 30-40 minutes to their houses in order to take 10 seconds to get everything back in sync and working again...for a day or two. I even wrote down basic step-by-step instructions, which soon were nowhere to be found; all very frustrating and sad. I would come back to visit them several months later, and there would 10 or 12 OEM remotes strewn around the coffee table.
I'm also a fully retired senior citizen, but there's just not many of us around who take any effort/interest to keep up with the fast-changing technology and the clever gizmos. And soon, the world (as I know it) will pass me by before I've realized it, and I hope to laugh about it while still using my trusty H1. If you choose to proceed, I sincerely wish you good luck, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## ST Dog

jmcging said:


> I have 3 old Ones in backup because it was the best ever made in my opinion, and I use that for all my AR, 4kTV, Blurau etc.
> ...
> But I have a 655 in our MBR for the spouse.


Curious on your thoughts of the One vs the 655 665.

My One has some finicky buttons and have been think about a replacement. With 10 devices the 655[/s[ 665 might work (where the 8 device 650 wouldn't)


----------



## pappaduke

ST Dog said:


> Curious on your thoughts of the One vs the 655.
> 
> My One has some finicky buttons and have been think about a replacement. With 10 devices the 655 might work (where the 8 device 650 wouldn't)


If you really like your One, send it in for repair.
https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/#/
This guy Quin does a really good job repairing Harmony remotes and he’s quick about it. He’s also reasonably priced. Plenty of forum members have used him and I can’t remember hearing of any complaints.


----------



## ST Dog

pappaduke said:


> If you really like your One, send it in for repair.
> 
> https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/#/


I know about Quin. Just looking for alternatives/backups. And as I recall it's not 100% he could repair this. I think it might require a new board.

Besides, I don't want to be without a good remote for the time it takes to repair


----------



## Deezul

ST Dog said:


> I know about Quin. Just looking for alternatives/backups. And as I recall it's not 100% he could repair this. I think it might require a new board.
> 
> Besides, I don't want to be without a good remote for the time it takes to repair


He had mine for less than 2 weeks from the time I shipped until he returned, for some button fixes. I was okay for those 2 weeks with TV/cablebox/Xbox remotes.


----------



## pappaduke

Deezul said:


> He had mine for less than 2 weeks from the time I shipped until he returned, for some button fixes. I was okay for those 2 weeks with TV/cablebox/Xbox remotes.


It was less than two weeks for me also.


----------



## jcalabria

ST Dog said:


> Curious on your thoughts of the One vs the 655.
> 
> My One has some finicky buttons and have been think about a replacement. With 10 devices the 655 might work (where the 8 device 650 wouldn't)


I have several of both... The 650/655/700 series work well enough for most but I personally would fix a One before I bought a 655. The fixed activity keys and typically non-user-definable soft activity key order are big issue for me, as are having only four soft keys for activities. I've also found the reliability of the 6xx/7xx keys to be quite suspect compared to the One. Of course, the One lacks the four color buttons if your activities need them. Aside from the activity keys, programming is pretty much the same for either.


----------



## pbarach

jcalabria said:


> Of course, the One lacks the four color buttons if your activities need them.


But it's easy enough to add them to the touchscreen keys, as I did for the activities involving my Oppo 103 player.


----------



## mylan

jcalabria said:


> ST Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious on your thoughts of the One vs the 655.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the One lacks the four color buttons if your activities need them. Aside from the activity keys, programming is pretty much the same for either.
> 
> 
> 
> The four color keys are there, you just have to hit the right arrow until you see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pjp

ST Dog said:


> Curious on your thoughts of the One vs the 655.
> 
> My One has some finicky buttons and have been think about a replacement. With 10 devices the 655 might work (where the 8 device 650 wouldn't)


Other than device and activity limits imposed by Harmony for each model, the 665 is a lot like the Harmony One. The 665 has only 4 programmable buttons versus 6 on the One, which means you need to scroll to another screen for additional buttons if you use more than 4 buttons on a given activity. If that doesn't bother you, then a 665 should work very well. 

The 665 also has physical buttons instead of a touchscreen. I personally vastly prefer physical buttons over the One's touchscreen, but if you like having a touchscreen, the 665 doesn't have it.


----------



## ST Dog

jcalabria said:


> The fixed activity keys and typically non-user-definable soft activity key order are big issue for me, as are having only four soft keys for activities. I've also found the reliability of the 6xx/7xx keys to be quite suspect compared to the One.


Thanks.

Guess I'll keep looking for a backup.


----------



## pjp

jcalabria said:


> I have several of both... The 650/655/700 series work well enough for most but I personally would fix a One before I bought a 655. The fixed activity keys and typically non-user-definable soft activity key order are big issue for me, as are having only four soft keys for activities.


Agreed. The fixed activity keys seem like they could be a good thing in concept, but when you have more than 3 activities, it is a bit of a pain. Harmony could easily fix the activity ordering limitation in software, but they don't seem to be of a mindset to do that given that problem has been there forever.



ST Dog said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Guess I'll keep looking for a backup.


Seems like fixing your Harmony One might be the best bet. 

The Elite will work, but it's very different than the One and 665. If you like the touchscreen aspect of the One, the Elite has that, but it's a different workflow. 

The 665 is pretty easy to live with despite it's limitations. I haven't found button longevity to be an issue on the 665/650 -- I did replace a 650 with a 665 after many, many years when the 650 oddly became sluggish, but at the price of a 665, it didn't bother me because we got a lot of mileage out of that 650.


----------



## mdavej

Just so there's no confusion, all the references to the 655 above should be 6*6*5. There's no such model as a 655.


----------



## pjp

mdavej said:


> Just so there's no confusion, all the references to the 655 above should be 6*6*5. There's no such model as a 655.


Thanks -- I just edited my posts to correct the model number


----------



## ST Dog

pjp said:


> Seems like fixing your Harmony One might be the best bet.


It's just an annoyance for now. Was just thinking a used 655 665 night be a good backup and something to use when ready to send for repair.

And at some point repair won't be an option and/or Logitech drops support.

I don't like the Elite and other touchscreen centric options. I want mostly physical buttons. I map most normal/daily stuff to buttons and leave the seldom used stuff to the touchscreen on the One (doable with the activities model)


----------



## pjp

ST Dog said:


> It's just an annoyance for now. Was just thinking a used 655 665 night be a good backup and something to use when ready to send for repair.
> 
> And at some point repair won't be an option and/or Logitech drops support.
> 
> I don't like the Elite and other touchscreen centric options. I want mostly physical buttons. I map most normal/daily stuff to buttons and leave the seldom used stuff to the touchscreen on the One (doable with the activities model)


I would say just go for the 665, particularly if it may only be temporary and given that "the remote formerly known as 655 " isn't expensive. I have both a Harmony One and a few 665's that I use interchangeably. While I miss the 6 soft buttons on the One vs 4 on the 665, I like that the 665 has physical buttons, so I really don't have a strong preference for one over the other.


----------



## eddieras

*help needed with adding new tv*

i have harmony one, been using it for years with no issues and it was set up perfectly. I just replaced my samsung plasma with a Sony 900F LCD (no choice sammy died). however, i made the mistake of first deleting the samsung tv from my account and now i need to redo all my activities. i have Onkyo AV Receiver and Samsung Blue Ray , Directv HR24 as well as OTA. Is there a way to get back my activities? I first added the sony tv (before deleting the samsung) and easily changed the Watch TV activity, adding the sony tv, but before editing the other activities I stupidly deleted the samsung and with it went the other activities! I have not updated remote yet. any way to get them back or do i need to reconfigure them all? thank you! EDIT - i just saw my harmony page was also open on a my desktop and i made the samsung deletion on my laptop. Any chance i can update remote from desktop where the changes are not showing - or is that pie in the sky?? thank you!


----------



## boydn1

I have two questions, not sure either of them belong here.
1. I've got a Harmony one that I would like to change and have my receiver come on after he TV (with maybe a delay) when I hit watch TV. A lot of times I get a message that ways "Display Driver Error the video playback device does not support the playback of protected content". I suspect it's a HDMI handshake problem and would like the TV on first. Is there a way to do this?


2. How do I subscribe to this thread?


----------



## Sgooter

boydn1 said:


> ...2. How do I subscribe to this thread?


Scroll up to the top of this thread page, look for and click on Thread Tools. There you'll find the option to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## ST Dog

boydn1 said:


> I have two questions, not sure either of them belong here.
> 1. I've got a Harmony one that I would like to change and have my receiver come on after he TV (with maybe a delay) when I hit watch TV.


Yes. You can edit the activities and change the order and add delays.


----------



## maritimer555

I have had one Harmony One remote for years and set up via MY Harmony app on my windows PC.

I recently bought a used ONE. When I programmed the new ONE is seems it has caused my old ONE settings on My Harmony to disappear.



How do I re add my old ONE settings from the remote back into MY Harmony. I really don't want to re program my old ONE as there is a ton of content in it.


----------



## tylerh

My 2 cents on sending my One in for repair.The shipping took longer than the repair-in one day out the next.Quin kept me in the loop the whole way.He installed an upgraded tilt sensor at no charge.All in all highly recommended.


----------



## Sgooter

maritimer555 said:


> I have had one Harmony One remote for years and set up via MY Harmony app on my windows PC.
> I recently bought a used ONE. When I programmed the new ONE is seems it has caused my old ONE settings on My Harmony to disappear.
> How do I re add my old ONE settings from the remote back into MY Harmony. I really don't want to re program my old ONE as there is a ton of content in it.


Sounds like you logged into your existing My Harmony account to set up/program your "new" H1, and then sync'd these new settings from your My Harmony acct to the "new" H1.
When you recently opened the My Harmony app to begin setting up the "new" H1, you should have first created a brand new My Harmony account with a new log-in ID and password to use for setting up your new H1.
I don't believe there's a way to take your old/original H1's settings and sync backwards to your existing My Harmony account nor even to a new My Harmony account...but my reference date on this issue is several years old.
Perhaps Logitech has made some changes that would now solve this problem, so I suggest you contact Logitech Customer Support and see if they can help.
You could also ask the great Quin at harmonyremoterepair.com. If it can be done, Quin would know. 
Also, you might opt to wait a day or two to see if one of our forum experts has a solution to offer. Good luck to you..


----------



## maritimer555

Sgooter you nailed it. I’ll wait a few days and see what comes up. 
Thanks.


----------



## jcalabria

Just to be clear... the MyHarmony app currently supports up to 15 remotes on the same account ( I currently have 11... three 650s, two 700s, three Ones and three Hubs... all on my one and only MyHarmony account), but when you add a new remote you have to go through the Add Remote routine first before you set up the new remote. Editing the existing remote configuration and then syncing it to the new remote will indeed lose the original configuration. The good news is that unless you need to make changes to the old remote, it will continue to function as previously programmed... you will only need to rebuild the original configuration if/when you want to make changes in the "old" configuration, in which case you would be adding the old remote as a "new" remote in the app.


The old legacy 7.x Harmony software did indeed require a separate account for each remote.


----------



## maritimer555

jcalabria said:


> Just to be clear... the MyHarmony app currently supports up to 15 remotes on the same account ( I currently have 11... three 650s, two 700s, three Ones and three Hubs... all on my one and only MyHarmony account), but when you add a new remote you have to go through the Add Remote routine first before you set up the new remote. Editing the existing remote configuration and then syncing it to the new remote will indeed lose the original configuration. The good news is that unless you need to make changes to the old remote, it will continue to function as previously programmed... you will only need to rebuild the original configuration if/when you want to make changes in the "old" configuration, in which case you would be adding the old remote as a "new" remote in the app.
> 
> 
> The old legacy 7.x Harmony software did indeed require a separate account for each remote.


Well that’s interesting as I’m sure I added a new 1 rather than overwriting my existing 1 settings. So I’ll wait a few more days and if no quick fix I will re do all the settings and favourites again. 
Thanks for your attention to my post.


----------



## jcalabria

maritimer555 said:


> Well that’s interesting as I’m sure I added a new 1 rather than overwriting my existing 1 settings. So I’ll wait a few more days and if no quick fix I will re do all the settings and favourites again.
> Thanks for your attention to my post.



Do you currently see one or two remotes in the MyHarmony Remote Gallery? If you successfully added the second unit as a new remote (after clicking on 'Add a Remote' in the gallery, it would have asked you to connect the new remote to determine the model, then step you through a new setup/configuration), both should be listed, as 'Harmony One+ (1)' and 'Harmony One+ (2)'.


----------



## maritimer555

jcalabria said:


> Do you have one or two remotes in the MyHarmony Remote Gallery? If you successfully added the second unit as a new remote (after clicking on 'Add Remote' in the gallery, it would have asked you to connect the new remote to determine the model, then start you through a new setup/configuration), both should be listed, as 'Harmony One+ (1)' and 'Harmony One+ (2)'.


I have 2 "1"s listed in "my harmony".
Only the original "1" seems to have lost all its settings and indicates in red- remote set up in progress.


----------



## jcalabria

maritimer555 said:


> I have 2 "1"s listed in "my harmony".
> Only the original "1" seems to have lost all its settings and indicates in red- remote set up in progress.



Sounds like something went awry in the process... can't really say what specifically it was or add anything helpful. Sorry.


----------



## maritimer555

jcalabria said:


> Sounds like something went awry in the process... can't really say what specifically it was or add anything helpful. Sorry.


Thanks for responding. It’s not the end of the world. I can reprogram if I have too. 

Grey Cup Sunday here so it wouldn’t get done today 😎


----------



## tylerh

Just got a new avr.Downloaded the myharmony software and was able to dig up my old username and password.Any guidance on the best way to delete the old avr and put in the new one?Or should I just wipe it and start over again?Thanks-Tyler


----------



## pjp

tylerh said:


> Just got a new avr.Downloaded the myharmony software and was able to dig up my old username and password.Any guidance on the best way to delete the old avr and put in the new one?Or should I just wipe it and start over again?Thanks-Tyler


I usually just leave the old AVR there (at least for a while) and rename it to something OLD AVR, then add in the new AVR, then change all the activities one-by-one by unclicking the old AVR and clicking the new one, then adjust any inputs as you go through each activity setup. 

I **think** the above is easier than deleting the old AVR first, where it breaks all the activities, but I haven't actually tried the deleting first, so I might be wrong. It usually takes very little time to change out a component in Harmony setup. It's one of the things I love about Harmony.


----------



## Tom Ames

pjp said:


> I usually just leave the old AVR there (at least for a while) and rename it to something OLD AVR, then add in the new AVR, then change all the activities one-by-one by unclicking the old AVR and clicking the new one, then adjust any inputs as you go through each activity setup.
> 
> I **think** the above is easier than deleting the old AVR first, where it breaks all the activities, but I haven't actually tried the deleting first, so I might be wrong. It usually takes very little time to change out a component in Harmony setup. It's one of the things I love about Harmony.


It has been a few years, but my recollection is the same. It is easier to add the replacement, re-do the activities, then delete the old equipment. Deleting the old piece first adds a lot of time, work, and aggravation to the process.


----------



## tylerh

Ok so followed advice and added new and got rid of old.So far I've got 50 percent of my activities working correctly.Part of the problem is I only do this every bunch of years and have to relearn everything.
I remember the original software was horrible and headache inducing.The next time(As I remember)was much better and everything went relatively smoothly.I know I am running the same software now(saw everything listed)but I could have sworn that when I told the software what brand and model it knew all the input labels etc.Now it seems it just gives you common inputs and you have to enter the rest.
Which brings me to first problem.One activity is "Play Game."That activity is so I can view PS4 media including Blue Rays.The problem is the AVR is not changing to the correct input-it just stays put.The display on the AVR is BD/DVD.The harmony software only lists BD.I tries making up a label but it would not allow a slash. Thanks-Tyler


----------



## pjp

tylerh said:


> Ok so followed advice and added new and got rid of old. So far I've got 50 percent of my activities working correctly.


Normally you would add the new device, then update the activities, and then, much later, after everything has been working for a long time, delete the old device. If you deleted the old before updating the activities, that may have made it a bit more difficult. I usually don't delete the old device until it is physically out of the house so I can roll back easily if I ever need to.



tylerh said:


> One activity is "Play Game."That activity is so I can view PS4 media including Blue Rays.The problem is the AVR is not changing to the correct input-it just stays put.The display on the AVR is BD/DVD.The harmony software only lists BD.I tries making up a label but it would not allow a slash. Thanks-Tyler


Normally the Harmony button labels are pretty close to the OEM labels, but they are not always exact. Are you using the "BD" input and it is not working, or are you not picking anything because you don't see the "BD/DVD" you expect?

If you have specified "BD" and it isn't changing to the right input, then select some other activity like "Play CD" -- or just manually select the "CD" input on your AVR -- then see what happens when you hit "View PS4". If it consistently changes from CD to some other input, then Harmony's BD is mis-mapped and you need to figure out which harmony input label actually corresponds to "BD/DVD". You can find that out easily by putting the Harmony into device mode to control the AVR, and then write down which AVR input is selected (on the AVR display) when you hit each Harmony input selection button (particularly what happens with "BD").

If it doesn't change off the "CD" input at all when you hit "View PS4", that would mean the Harmony isn't changing inputs at all for the PS4 activity. That seems less likely, but nonetheless, in order to fix it, it's important to first determine exactly what isn't working.


----------



## tylerh

pjp said:


> Normally you would add the new device, then update the activities, and then, much later, after everything has been working for a long time, delete the old device. If you deleted the old before updating the activities, that may have made it a bit more difficult. I usually don't delete the old device until it is physically out of the house so I can roll back easily if I ever need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the Harmony button labels are pretty close to the OEM labels, but they are not always exact. Are you using the "BD" input and it is not working, or are you not picking anything because you don't see the "BD/DVD" you expect?
> 
> If you have specified "BD" and it isn't changing to the right input, then select some other activity like "Play CD" -- or just manually select the "CD" input on your AVR -- then see what happens when you hit "View PS4". If it consistently changes from CD to some other input, then Harmony's BD is mis-mapped and you need to figure out which harmony input label actually corresponds to "BD/DVD". You can find that out easily by putting the Harmony into device mode to control the AVR, and then write down which AVR input is selected (on the AVR display) when you hit each Harmony input selection button (particularly what happens with "BD").
> 
> If it doesn't change off the "CD" input at all when you hit "View PS4", that would mean the Harmony isn't changing inputs at all for the PS4 activity. That seems less likely, but nonetheless, in order to fix it, it's important to first determine exactly what isn't working.


I was only replacing the one device AVR and the older one was defective so...
Anyways I got it going.At your suggestion I looked at what the harmony had listed for inputs.No bd (nor HDMI 5 for that matter).On the other hand I did see "strmbox (Roku) which I definitely did add.Finally remembered I added that by "teaching) that input in stead of using the other method(which obviously is not for what I was doing).I also simplified things by moving the hdmi cord from hdmi 5(which does not have it's own button the AVR remote) to the "game" input.Someday I"ll read up on renaming the inputs.
Thanks for every one's help.This forum has definitely saved me a ton of frustration over the years.


----------



## kininn

Has there been any notice from Logitech on an Update to online website? They said mid-November a while back. Thx All
Logitech Harmony Remote Software


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> Has there been any notice from Logitech on an Update to online website? They said mid-November a while back. Thx All
> Logitech Harmony Remote Software


I just took a look at their website and I see the same message that was there a few weeks ago😡
I’d like update a couple of activities but can’t because I’m still waiting.


----------



## pjp

kininn said:


> Has there been any notice from Logitech on an Update to online website? They said mid-November a while back.


Did they specify which November?


----------



## DenisG

I could use some advice. My parents recently got spectrum cable installed, so I had to reprogram their harmony one again. Not a big deal I was adding a roku to their system also. 
Now my problem is the stupid spectrum receiver won't wake up/turn on. The harmony one works fine once it's on/woke up. 
I could use some advice on fixing this so it turns on with that activity. Everything else works just fine. Just need to get that stupid spectrum receiver to wake up. I think it's their spectrum 201H DVR receiver.


----------



## pjp

DenisG said:


> I could use some advice. My parents recently got spectrum cable installed, so I had to reprogram their harmony one again. Not a big deal I was adding a roku to their system also.
> Now my problem is the stupid spectrum receiver won't wake up/turn on. The harmony one works fine once it's on/woke up.
> I could use some advice on fixing this so it turns on with that activity. Everything else works just fine. Just need to get that stupid spectrum receiver to wake up. I think it's their spectrum 201H DVR receiver.


Most cable boxes (possibly all) have only a "power toggle" instead of the discreet "power on" and "power off". This makes it very easy for the cable box power state to get out of sync. If, for example, you happen to have the cable box already on when you start the "Watch Cable" activity, the cable box will actually turn off while the TV powers up. If you then power down the "Watch Cable" activity, the cable box will turn on while the TV is powering off. You should be able to fix things with the "help" button. What happens when you hit help? It should ask if the Spectrum box is on then give you the option to turn it on if not. If it doesn't ask about the Spectrum box, then it isn't properly included in that activity.

There workaround for this "out of sync" problem is to leave the cable box on all the time. You can do that by going into the "device" menu on My Harmony and change the power settings for Spectrum to leave the cable box power on all the time.


----------



## DenisG

pjp said:


> Most cable boxes (possibly all) have only a "power toggle" instead of the discreet "power on" and "power off". This makes it very easy for the cable box power state to get out of sync. If, for example, you happen to have the cable box already on when you start the "Watch Cable" activity, the cable box will actually turn off while the TV powers up. If you then power down the "Watch Cable" activity, the cable box will turn on while the TV is powering off. You should be able to fix things with the "help" button. What happens when you hit help? It should ask if the Spectrum box is on then give you the option to turn it on if not. If it doesn't ask about the Spectrum box, then it isn't properly included in that activity.
> 
> There workaround for this "out of sync" problem is to leave the cable box on all the time. You can do that by going into the "device" menu on My Harmony and change the power settings for Spectrum to leave the cable box power on all the time.


Thanks, I'll try the power on all the time. I wasn't around to try the help button, I don't live there. My parents had uverse and google fiber tv and this wasn't an issue until now. I need to rearrange some of the touch screen sort cut's while I'm at it.


----------



## roland6465

DenisG said:


> I could use some advice. My parents recently got spectrum cable installed, so I had to reprogram their harmony one again. Not a big deal I was adding a roku to their system also.
> Now my problem is the stupid spectrum receiver won't wake up/turn on. The harmony one works fine once it's on/woke up.
> I could use some advice on fixing this so it turns on with that activity. Everything else works just fine. Just need to get that stupid spectrum receiver to wake up. I think it's their spectrum 201H DVR receiver.



I switched from DirecTV to Hulu to Spectrum in the past few months, and had no problem with my two Harmony Ones with the Spectrum Technicolor boxes. Did the setup, tweaked, and everything is working great. What box do they have?


----------



## DenisG

roland6465 said:


> I switched from DirecTV to Hulu to Spectrum in the past few months, and had no problem with my two Harmony Ones with the Spectrum Technicolor boxes. Did the setup, tweaked, and everything is working great. What box do they have?


I'm pretty sure it's the spectrum 201H DVR receiver.


----------



## roland6465

DenisG said:


> roland6465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from DirecTV to Hulu to Spectrum in the past few months, and had no problem with my two Harmony Ones with the Spectrum Technicolor boxes. Did the setup, tweaked, and everything is working great. What box do they have?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the spectrum 201H DVR receiver.
Click to expand...

I’ve got 2 201s and a 101, and all is well. You may have to remove and re-add the device.


----------



## DenisG

roland6465 said:


> I’ve got 2 201s and a 101, and all is well. You may have to remove and re-add the device.


Thanks, I'll give it a try next time I'm at their house. I need to rearrange some touch screen buttons for the roku anyway.


----------



## Geezer

DenisG said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try next time I'm at their house. I need to rearrange some touch screen buttons for the roku anyway.


Never power off the cable box. We don't own them so why turn it off? Mine is always on & and I never have a problem. You should reboot it once a month just to keep it trouble free 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuss

Geezer said:


> Never power off the cable box. We don't own them so why turn it off? Mine is always on & and I never have a problem. You should reboot it once a month just to keep it trouble free
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


Over the many years, I also came to the conclusion to not power off the various cable boxes I’ve had. It all works so much smoother leaving it on all the time.


----------



## roland6465

Geezer said:


> Never power off the cable box. We don't own them so why turn it off? Mine is always on & and I never have a problem. You should reboot it once a month just to keep it trouble free
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk



First reason that pops into my head is that if the box dies, you lose your recordings. Second reason is that the dog is conditioned to go to the bedroom at night when we power down the living room, and leaving the box on would mess up the sequence of clicks.


----------



## ST Dog

roland6465 said:


> Second reason is that the dog is conditioned to go to the bedroom at night when we power down the living room, and leaving the box on would mess up the sequence of clicks.


Mine just recognizes my arm position to hit the power button. She's moving before the first sound.


----------



## ST Dog

DenisG said:


> Now my problem is the stupid spectrum receiver won't wake up/turn on. The harmony one works fine once it's on/woke up.


Did you test with device mode?

Maybe it's missing the power sequence. Remote pointed wrong or something.

Try changing the order devices come on to send when remote is better oriented.

Or try learning power from OEM remote to see if there's a difference.


----------



## pjp

roland6465 said:


> First reason that pops into my head is that if the box dies, you lose your recordings.



I don't think leaving it on makes much difference in longevity of the cable box. When it's "off", it's still on, it's keeping tabs on your recording schedule and kicks off recordings even though it's "off". I think they use almost the same amount of power when "off" as when "on". They are designed to stay on all the time.


----------



## DenisG

I'm not turning the box on or off per say. It's a sleep, wake up that almost every cable box dose. Like if you have the cable box on the same channel for more the like 8 hours without touching anything the box goes into standby, goes to sleep. I just want it to wake up when my parents hit the watch TV activity. Some boxes will have you hit the ok button to wakeup if it dosen't wake up, come out of standby.


----------



## pjp

DenisG said:


> I'm not turning the box on or off per say. It's a sleep, wake up that almost every cable box dose. Like if you have the cable box on the same channel for more the like 8 hours without touching anything the box goes into standby, goes to sleep. I just want it to wake up when my parents hit the watch TV activity. Some boxes will have you hit the ok button to wakeup if it dosen't wake up, come out of standby.


I'm not familiar with the individual box, but that automatic sleep/shutoff is probably configurable in the cable setup menus. You would want to shut that auto-shutoff off. You definitely don't want anything changing the power state on it's own because that will screw up everything. Harmony Infrared commands are only one-way communication -- there is no way for the Harmony to actually know whether something is on or off -- the Harmony only "knows" because it sent all the commands so it keeps track of what state it should be in (but it won't be in if it automatically sleeps, or somebody uses the cable remote to turn on the box (since the Harmony didn't do it, it won't know)). 

If the cable box has discreet "power on" and "power off", it will work perfectly all the time because Harmony can just send "on" when it needs it to be on and the result will be that it is on regardless of whether it was previously on or off. Power toggle is a drag, it will just toggle between states, which is pure hell when (for example) the TV and cable box are out of sync on power state.


----------



## ST Dog

DenisG said:


> I'm not turning the box on or off per say. It's a sleep, wake up that almost every cable box dose.


Well you probably need too, and the users need to use the H1 activities and off button.

Also teach them to use the help function to resync things. It's easier for less tech inclined.
(I can tell the problem and just use device functions to correct, but not the wife/kids)


----------



## roland6465

ST Dog said:


> Also teach them to use the help function to resync things. It's easier for less tech inclined.
> (I can tell the problem and just use device functions to correct, but not the wife/kids)



THIS! I set up my over-70 year old Dad & Stepmom with a ZVOXX and basic Harmony 860(?) remote a couple of years ago, and I have saved myself hours on the phone by driving the HELP button home to them. If the remote is properly set up, HELP will get even my Dad back to watching his PTI at cocktail hour. And he has a flip phone. That he bought new in 2015 when his other one died. Dude is fighting it all the way, and I've got him fixing it himself.


----------



## spiketoo999

Just yet another ringing endorsement of Quinn over at https://www.harmonyremoterepair.com/#/


Have a 5-6 YO unit (cant remember exactly as Harmony replaced it due to the swollen battery issue). Just needs to run 3 units as I do all my streaming on the Z9D. Unit started constantly throwing Config Corrupted msg. Looked around and the Hub and other units were overkill for my needs. Started a dialogue with Quinn and decided to send unit to him for a board replacement tho he said he'd check it out prior to ensure a new board was required.


Quinn epitomizes what customer service should be - if all repairs went this way I'd stop chasing technology altogether. He communicated when he rec'd the unit, his diagnosis, and repairs performed. Unit left the LeftCoast here on Monday and I had it back Saturday. If you're having issues with your H1, I can't recommend enough you reach out to Quinn before scraping your unit.


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> Has there been any notice from Logitech on an Update to online website? They said mid-November a while back. Thx All
> Logitech Harmony Remote Software


Logitech has finally updated the website.


----------



## kininn

pappaduke said:


> Logitech has finally updated the website.


Thank you, papaduke Finally got my new Sony 900F tv , Yamaha 930 stereo and Apple TV working
This Forum is awesome -since 2006


----------



## pjp

kininn said:


> Thank you, papaduke Finally got my new Sony 900F tv , Yamaha 930 stereo and Apple TV working
> This Forum is awesome -since 2006



How do you like the Catalina version of the Harmony desktop versus the "My Harmony" software it replaced? I've heard it's very different from "My Harmony" (I don't have Catalina yet and can't try the new version).


----------



## kininn

pjp said:


> How do you like the Catalina version of the Harmony desktop versus the "My Harmony" software it replaced? I've heard it's very different from "My Harmony" (I don't have Catalina yet and can't try the new version).


 i only know they upped from 32 bit to 64 bit to accommodate Mac OS Catalina 

All looks the same, even the icon Just glad it works.


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> Thank you, papaduke Finally got my new Sony 900F tv , Yamaha 930 stereo and Apple TV working
> This Forum is awesome -since 2006


No problem. I try to help when I can, because plenty of AVSers have helped me in the past. To me that is why the forum exists. The world of home entertainment has gotten so complicated since the days of plain ol' stereo with left and right rca cables.


----------



## Michael Carton

kininn said:


> Thank you, papaduke Finally got my new Sony 900F tv , Yamaha 930 stereo and Apple TV working
> This Forum is awesome -since 2006


Have any of you ever figured out how to "fix" the issue with the logitech harmony suddenly not working with a sony 900f? Mine works fine and great with IP control. Then a few weeks later will not command anything on the TV. Rebooting does nothing. I always have to delete the TV from the remote then re-add it and all the related activities. I have read this is a common issue.


----------



## leemathre

I am having issues trying to add an Android streaming device to my Harmony One. I am using the desktop software and don't know what type of device to select. I am also sure that most of these boxes aren't in Logitech's database. Any ideas? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Maxerewd

I've received conflicting information on whether you can upload your own 75x44 images to use as function buttons in activities and devices. I was first told that you can't, that it would come with a future software release, but now I was just told you could. Need more information on that.


----------



## Sgooter

leemathre said:


> I am having issues trying to add an Android streaming device to my Harmony One. I am using the desktop software and don't know what type of device to select. I am also sure that most of these boxes aren't in Logitech's database. Any ideas? Thanks for any responses.


FWIW, my Roku streaming box is categorized as a DVD player in the Harmony device database. So, you might look in that area for your Android streaming device. My H1 works great with the Roku.


----------



## leemathre

Thanks. I also have a Roku set up with my Harmony One. I could not remember how it was categorized. I will check under DVD players for the android device.


----------



## mdavej

Maxerewd said:


> I've received conflicting information on whether you can upload your own 75x44 images to use as function buttons in activities and devices. I was first told that you can't, that it would come with a future software release, but now I was just told you could. Need more information on that.


You can add custom favorite channel icons. These are already sized correctly for the One:
http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home

I don't think you can add icons for other buttons, activities or devices. But it's been at least a decade since I last used a One, so things may have changed since then.


----------



## Otto Pylot

pjp said:


> How do you like the Catalina version of the Harmony desktop versus the "My Harmony" software it replaced? I've heard it's very different from "My Harmony" (I don't have Catalina yet and can't try the new version).



FWIW, the Harmony Desktop seems to be about the same as far as functionality goes on Catalina than the MyHarmony app. However, the Harmony Desktop will only work with certain Harmony remotes so you need to check to see if your Harmony is on the list. That being said, it's still not as smooth as it should be/could be because Logitech apparently doesn't consider Mac users a big enough user base to invest time and money in it.


----------



## tylerh

I've got the Harmony to pretty much do what I want with my new Pioneer LX504 AVR with one exception.I have no problems with discrete inputs/activities like "watch satellite" or "watch dvd".
Where I run into a problem is switching to HDMI 5 .That input is selected on the Pioneer remote by continually hitting the "input" button until it gets to HDMI 5.
I've looked at this page and I must be missing something.To me it is saying I have to select either the "discrete" method or the" toggle/cycle" method. https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/understanding-different-input-changing-methods 
It seems to me I need some combo of both methods.At one point I did try the "toggle/cycle" method but the AVR just kept cycling through the inputs without stopping.
Also attached is a pic of the remote.Thanks


----------



## mdavej

The vast majority of AVRs have discrete input commands whether you see them on the remote or not. Pick the discrete method. If there turns out to be no HDMI 5 command, email this to [email protected] and have them add it to your account.

HDMI5


Code:


0000 0067 0000 0044 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 040F 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 040F

The attached has all 500 functions for your AVR that can be sent from a universal remote. Probably 50 are accessible from the original remote.


----------



## tylerh

mdavej said:


> The vast majority of AVRs have discrete input commands whether you see them on the remote or not. Pick the discrete method. If there turns out to be no HDMI 5 command, email this to [email protected] and have them add it to your account.
> 
> HDMI5
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 0044 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 040F 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 040F
> 
> The attached has all 500 functions for your AVR that can be sent from a universal remote. Probably 50 are accessible from the original remote.


Will do.Thanks


----------



## roland6465

Otto Pylot said:


> FWIW, the Harmony Desktop seems to be about the same as far as functionality goes on Catalina than the MyHarmony app. However, the Harmony Desktop will only work with certain Harmony remotes so you need to check to see if your Harmony is on the list. That being said, it's still not as smooth as it should be/could be because Logitech apparently doesn't consider Mac users a big enough user base to invest time and money in it.



I've just given up and have MyHarmony on my wife's work Windows laptop. It's been 5 months, and still no way to edit the screen buttons. Ridiculous.


----------



## pbarach

I have a Harmony One remote, and I use the downloaded Windows software to program it. I was customizing the buttons at some point and the colored icons that match those on my Oppo remote disappeared. So I had to replace those with custom buttons that have the printed name of the color (blue, red, etc). instead of an icon. Is there a way to get back the colored icons for these functions?


----------



## jcalabria

pbarach said:


> I have a Harmony One remote, and I use the downloaded Windows software to program it. I was customizing the buttons at some point and the colored icons that match those on my Oppo remote disappeared. So I had to replace those with custom buttons that have the printed name of the color (blue, red, etc). instead of an icon. Is there a way to get back the colored icons for these functions?


 I had similar issues with the One a few years ago and only found one solution that I suspect is not universal. At one time I had colored circles for my BDP (Panasonic at that time) color buttons, and colored square/circle/triangle shapes for my Cisco/TWC DVR A/B/C buttons. Both disappeared at the same time after a minor activity update. I was only able to restore the icons by changing to other similar devices that apparently still supported the icons. I also discovered that when importing those desktop configurations that had the icons into MyHarmony, the icons were lost as well and I never found a way to restore them other than re-syncing from the desktop app.


My semi-educated guess... but it's still only a guess... is that this ability/feature is coded into the database for each unique model. Knowing that they periodically update the command sets for devices, my assumption is that this ability was removed (accidentally or purposely... I don't know) during an update to those devices database, and I only received the database update when I happened to sync the remote for a totally unrelated change in programming. So... you probably didn't do anything wrong and it might take some possibly fruitless experimenting to find a similar device in the database that retains that capability.


----------



## surroundsound99

Is the 950 not a learning remote? Is there a dedicated 950 thread here? Sorry, thanks.


----------



## Ladeback

I didn't feel like going through all the post so here is my question. I bought a Ultimate One back in 2016 and just now getting around to monogramming it, but I can't it to connect with my computer. This thing is frustrating or my old computer is.


----------



## ST Dog

surroundsound99 said:


> Is the 950 not a learning remote?





Ladeback said:


> I bought a Ultimate One back in 2016


This thread is about the Harmony One not the 950 or Ultimate One.


----------



## Ladeback

ST Dog said:


> This thread is about the Harmony One not the 950 or Ultimate One.


Ok, but I was able to get it to work, by using the app on my phone.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## surroundsound99

ST Dog said:


> This thread is about the Harmony One not the 950 or Ultimate One.


Thanks, I found the other thread.


----------



## tylerh

mdavej said:


> The vast majority of AVRs have discrete input commands whether you see them on the remote or not. Pick the discrete method. If there turns out to be no HDMI 5 command, email this to [email protected] and have them add it to your account.
> 
> HDMI5
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 0044 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 040F 0158 00A6 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 040F
> 
> The attached has all 500 functions for your AVR that can be sent from a universal remote. Probably 50 are accessible from the original remote.


I've been in contact with Logitech support and we finally figured out the problem was (as usual) operator error.
Who knew that Pioneer made a VSX-504 back in 1995?


----------



## mdavej

tylerh said:


> Who knew that Pioneer made a VSX-504 back in 1995?


Obviously they didn't. But they have been using the same codes for all their receivers for the past couple of decades. This is true for most brands. Nobody re-invents the wheel every time they release a new model that's only slightly different than the old one. What this means in Harmony world is that you can pick just about any model within a brand and it will work most of the functions on any other model. Of course you'll need new commands for things that didn't exist in 95, like "iPod Input".


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Obviously they didn't.


Maybe they did but its not the same. The current model is the VSX-LX504 and that LX part matters.

Maybe there was a VSX-D504 (around the time of my VSX-D608).


----------



## mdavej

ST Dog said:


> Maybe they did but its not the same. The current model is the VSX-LX504 and that LX part matters.
> 
> Maybe there was a VSX-D504 (around the time of my VSX-D608).


I think you're missing the point. The OP has made the assumption that because his Harmony is from 1995, so are all the codes. That's completely wrong. All Harmony models can load the latest IR codes.

To your point, the model number doesn't matter at all. Most of the codes are the same across ALL models and across the past couple of decades.


----------



## tylerh

Perhaps I can help (or not) clarify things.
In the past whenever I entered a new devise I usually was given a few different options for the same model.For example my dish receiver could be either a VIP-622 ot just a 622.
So when I was trying to add the VSX-LX 504 and I saw VSX-504 pop up I lazily choose it.Most functions worked but that model did not have HDMI 5 which is what I needed.
I believe (but could be wrong) that I actually added a VSX-504s-you can see one one ebay if so inclined.


----------



## Geezer

tylerh said:


> Perhaps I can help (or not) clarify things.
> In the past whenever I entered a new devise I usually was given a few different options for the same model.For example my dish receiver could be either a VIP-622 ot just a 622.
> So when I was trying to add the VSX-LX 504 and I saw VSX-504 pop up I lazily choose it.Most functions worked but that model did not have HDMI 5 which is what I needed.
> I believe (but could be wrong) that I actually added a VSX-504s-you can see one one ebay if so inclined.


Try 503, the older model or 303 (I use that & not much different)


----------



## tylerh

Geezer said:


> Try 503, the older model or 303 (I use that & not much different)


Shoot-I guess I didn't clarify at all.It was all about not choosing LX.Everything works now.It is Saul Goodman


----------



## ST Dog

tylerh said:


> So when I was trying to add the VSX-LX 504 and I saw VSX-504 pop up I lazily choose it.
> ...
> 
> I believe (but could be wrong) that I actually added a VSX-504s


So as I said, an older model with the same numbers but not the same model.
And you didn't realize there was a prior model with such a similar number.

It looks similar to my VSX-D608 from '99 

Of course it had no HDMI 5. It didn't have any HDMI inputs. The first 4 inputs were referenced by name and just happened to map to the same codes.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> I think you're missing the point. The OP has made the assumption that because his Harmony is from 1995, so are all the codes.


No you missed the point, he chose an older 504 model instead of the new LX504. He didn't know there was an older 504 made in the mid 90s.

The H1 remote is not that old, it was released in 2008 (check the start if this thread). Logitech didn't even own the Harmony line until 2004.


----------



## mdavej

All is clear now.


----------



## BIslander

*Xfinity X1 & XR15 Remote*

I have an XG1-P set top box and an XR15-UQ remote. While this set top box is in the Harmony database, it appears the remote works on RF, not IR, which is a problem for a Harmony One IR remote. The power toggle works, but nothing else. Does anyone know if there's a way to switch the box so that it responds to IR commands?


----------



## BPlayer

BIslander said:


> I have an XG1-P set top box and an XR15-UQ remote. While this set top box is in the Harmony database, it appears the remote works on RF, not IR, which is a problem for a Harmony One IR remote. The power toggle works, but nothing else. Does anyone know if there's a way to switch the box so that it responds to IR commands?


If you "unpair" the XR15 remote from the STB it should default to IR mode. You H1 should then work with it. The "unpair" should be somewhere in the STB setting.


----------



## BIslander

BPlayer said:


> If you "unpair" the XR15 remote from the STB it should default to IR mode. You H1 should then work with it. The "unpair" should be somewhere in the STB setting.


Thanks. The Xfinity support docs say that, unlike earlier remotes, the X15 auto pairs with the X1 box and there's no setting to unpair it. I've been through the remote reset process of holding down the A and D buttons and then entering either 981 or 987 to unpair/reset the remote. That unpairs it from both my Samsung TV and Denon AVR, but the X1 box still doesn't respond to the Harmony. CS was of no help, didn't seem to understand the issue. They are sending an XG11 remote. But, I can't imagine that will fix anything. The problem is that the XG1-P box seems locked to RF with no way to get it to respond to IR commands.

When I added the X1 box to my Harmony device list, I tried using the XR15 remote teach commands to the One. The Harmony took the power toggle right away, but never linked to any of the other buttons. The power button makes sense since the remote has to send IR power commands to TVs and AVRs. I guess I'll try unpairing the remote and then see if the X15 sends commands that Harmony can recognize for buttons like Guide and Exit.


----------



## BPlayer

BIslander said:


> Thanks. The Xfinity support docs say that, unlike earlier remotes, the X15 auto pairs with the X1 box and there's no setting to unpair it. I've been through the remote reset process of holding down the A and D buttons and then entering either 981 or 987 to unpair/reset the remote. That unpairs it from both my Samsung TV and Denon AVR, but the X1 box still doesn't respond to the Harmony. CS was of no help, didn't seem to understand the issue. They are sending an XG11 remote. But, I can't imagine that will fix anything. The problem is that the XG1-P box seems locked to RF with no way to get it to respond to IR commands.
> 
> When I added the X1 box to my Harmony device list, I tried using the XR15 remote teach commands to the One. The Harmony took the power toggle right away, but never linked to any of the other buttons. The power button makes sense since the remote has to send IR power commands to TVs and AVRs. I guess I'll try unpairing the remote and then see if the X15 sends commands that Harmony can recognize for buttons like Guide and Exit.


This may be a stretch but it would seem reasonable for the that STB to have the unpair function in its settings. If so make sure that when you are doing that the remote is not in the room or has its batteries removed, or it may automatically pair.
As the XR15 is primarily an RF remote you will not be able to teach any commands to the Harmony.


----------



## BIslander

BPlayer said:


> This may be a stretch but it would seem reasonable for the that STB to have the unpair function in its settings. If so make sure that when you are doing that the remote is not in the room or has its batteries removed, or it may automatically pair.
> As the XR15 is primarily an RF remote you will not be able to teach any commands to the Harmony.


While it seems reasonable, there is no setting to unpair the XR15 remote from the XG1-P box.

But, SOLUTION! I recreated the device in the Harmony as PVR model XG1 (the name on the front of the X1 box). I had initially put it in as a cable TV box using the model name PX013AN (the name that is listed in the About section of the X1 settings). The Harmony now works just fine and, since I didn't unpair the XR15 remote, the voice feature on that remote still works. It looks like the X1 supports both RF and IR controls from two different remotes. Excellent.


----------



## Ajay Wadhwa

Hello Everyone 
I am using Harmony ultimate one ( Touchscreen) 
I have a tried many ways to pair IR blaster but ist not showing up 
on the touchscreen it shows looking for hub, I have pressed reset/pair button many times, still, the computer keeps on searching is there any other way out?
and one more question I have been using remote from last 20 days recently I noticed, battery flushes in 2 days with very minimal use is that normal or i need to change the battery ?


----------



## Villagedweller

Hello all, I am not having any luck getting myJVC RS420 to shut off with all the other components when I push main off button. I know the projector takes two power off presses, but I have not been able to make it work. Any ideas?


----------



## Sgooter

Villagedweller said:


> Hello all, I am not having any luck getting myJVC RS420 to shut off with all the other components when I push main off button. I know the projector takes two power off presses, but I have not been able to make it work. Any ideas?


Does your JVC remote correctly turn off the RS420? If yes, then you may be able to teach/learn that power command from the JVC remote to the H1.

Also, I looked at another AV forum and found this post and reply that may be of help:

OP: My JVC projector requires 2 pushes of the standby button to shut down, I cannot get my Harmony 900 to do this. I know the way to program the 900 is the same as the "One" model I had previously and wondered if anyone had overcome this problem with the JVC 350/750 or whether the 550/950's had the same issue.

Reply: I use a harmony one and have set up an activity called Cinema Off. This sends a single off command to the JVC, a screen up command to my screen then a further off command to the JVC. I put the screen up command in between to give a pause ensuring both commands are recognised by the JVC. Hope that's of some help.

OP's Reply:
Thanks for that, I have done the same and it works! Now to get it to work via the other projector activities is the next task!


----------



## Villagedweller

Sgooter said:


> Villagedweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, I am not having any luck getting myJVC RS420 to shut off with all the other components when I push main off button. I know the projector takes two power off presses, but I have not been able to make it work. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Does your JVC remote correctly turn off the RS420? If yes, then you may be able to teach/learn that power command from the JVC remote to the H1.
> 
> Also, I looked at another AV forum and found this post and reply that may be of help:
> 
> OP: My JVC projector requires 2 pushes of the standby button to shut down, I cannot get my Harmony 900 to do this. I know the way to program the 900 is the same as the "One" model I had previously and wondered if anyone had overcome this problem with the JVC 350/750 or whether the 550/950's had the same issue.
> 
> Reply: I use a harmony one and have set up an activity called Cinema Off. This sends a single off command to the JVC, a screen up command to my screen then a further off command to the JVC. I put the screen up command in between to give a pause ensuring both commands are recognised by the JVC. Hope that's of some help.
> 
> OP's Reply:
> Thanks for that, I have done the same and it works! Now to get it to work via the other projector activities is the next task!
Click to expand...

Great! I figured out how to get it working. Loaded RS600 as model, but added power off presses and a delay. All good now. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## pgershon

*Reorder Activities*

I have multiple Harmony One remotes and just found I could update them all in one account using Harmony Desktop on a Mac running Catalina. It all seemed to work fine (absent the irritating but non-fetal inability to rename each remote uniquely). 

I just cut the cord and dropped by cable DVR devices and added Hulu Express devices to each remote. That went fine. I created a new activity, Watch Hulu to replace Watch TV. But the new activity was placed 7th in line and will be the first thing my wife wants to do. I cannot find a way to reorder the activities.

I see how to do it on the older Logitech Harmony Remote Software, but that account is no longer up to date for my devices since I switched to Harmony Desktop software. Logitech claims I can reorder using the device itself, but their guidance does not work for the One as it says it does (there is no menu button on screen).

Any ideas on how to reorder activities with the Harmony Desktop software?


----------



## 120inna55

pgershon said:


> ...Any ideas on how to reorder activities with the Harmony Desktop software?


I'm not sure what software you're using. Here's the setting in the 7.7.0 desktop software:


----------



## pgershon

120inna55 said:


> I'm not sure what software you're using. Here's the setting in the 7.7.0 desktop software:


Thanks. I found that setting in that software. The problem is that I used "Harmony Desktop" - theoretically their more advanced software - to set up the remotes yesterday. So the configurations of my remotes are no longer in the accounts with the 7.7.0 desktop software. If Harmony Desktop cannot reorder, I could go back to the 7.7.0 software. But can I transfer the programing of my live remotes into accounts on 7.7.0? Either the old accounts or new ones?


----------



## jcalabria

pgershon said:


> Any ideas on how to reorder activities with the Harmony Desktop software?



In the newer MyHarmony desktop software...


Select the remote from the Remote Gallery
Select "Buttons" in the left vertical menu
Use the pull down menu under "Screen Options" to select "Activities Screen"
Drag and drop to reorder the activities as required (you can also rename them here)
Press OK when done
Sync remote


----------



## pgershon

120inna55 said:


> I'm not sure what software you're using. Here's the setting in the 7.7.0 desktop software:


I did some further checking. The problem is that I "upgraded" my account to the new Harmony software following Harmony's instructions:
https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/upgrading-to-myharmony

It seems to reorder activities, I must downgrade to the old software (unless someone knows a way I have not found).

But I don't know how to downgrade. I tried using 7.7 (the old software) to create a new account for my remote, but it will not read the exiting configuration - it starts out blank. I much prefer not to start from scratch reprogramming my device as if it is new. Is there a way to copy the configuration from an existing Harmony One into a new account using the old 7.7 software? It is easy to do with the new software, but that won't allow me to reorder activities.


----------



## jcalabria

pgershon said:


> It seems to reorder activities, I must downgrade to the old software (unless someone knows a way I have not found).



Nope... looks like we cross-posted at the exact same time. See my post #12554 just above your last post.


----------



## pgershon

Thank you. This works from the MyHarmony desktop software (32 bit) which works on older Mac software. Logitech produced a 64-bit version for 10.15 Catalina which does almost everything the old software does - its called "Harmony Desktop". But the one thing missing is the "Activities Screen". You can get into "Buttons" OK, but your only options are "Activity Control Buttons" and "Device Control Buttons". There is no "Screen Options" at the top as there is in "My Harmony". Fortunately, I have access to a Mac still running 10.14, but perhaps there is something I am missing in the new software?




jcalabria said:


> In the newer MyHarmony desktop software...
> 
> 
> Select the remote from the Remote Gallery
> Select "Buttons" in the left vertical menu
> Use the pull down menu under "Screen Options" to select "Activities Screen"
> Drag and drop to reorder the activities as required (you can also rename them here)
> Press OK when done
> Sync remote


----------



## jcalabria

@*pgershon* Ahhh... sorry. I knew about the Apple 32-bit issues re: hub-based remotes but didn't connect it back to the older remotes. I'm one that avoids Apple like the plague so it didn't automatically register in my head when I read your post.


----------



## kininn

My Harmony One is difficult to press some of the buttons: pause , enter, recently without having to press really hard. Is there a way to fix? Really like the remote and would rather not replaceit. I have a 650 at our other location but don't like it as much as the One. Thx all. Bill


----------



## mdavej

You can't fix without a donor remote that has working buttons. But there is a guy in this thread who repairs them and does a good job. His name escapes me at the moment. You'll have to search.

Just keep in mind that the newer 665 is a pretty good substitute for $60. Something to consider before spending a similar amount on an old remote that's bound to fail in some other way soon.


----------



## ST Dog

kininn said:


> My Harmony One is difficult to press some of the buttons: pause , enter, recently without having to press really hard. Is there a way to fix?











Logitech Harmony One Repairs


We provide Repair Services for your Logitech Harmony One. LCD/screen replacement, button repairs, tilt-sensor upgrades, charging repairs and more!



www.harmonyremoterepair.com





Depends on what it needs. Might just be the carbon dots. Might be the PCB.
There are DIY options to fix the carbon dots, but you'd have to open it up.


----------



## mdavej

ST Dog said:


> Logitech Harmony One Repairs
> 
> 
> We provide Repair Services for your Logitech Harmony One. LCD/screen replacement, button repairs, tilt-sensor upgrades, charging repairs and more!
> 
> 
> 
> www.harmonyremoterepair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what it needs. Might just be the carbon dots. Might be the PCB.
> There are DIY options to fix the carbon dots, but you'd have to open it up.


Last time I opened a Harmony, those carbon dots like you'd see on a typical rubber membrane remote are actually under sealed metal domes. There's no way to fix those outside of replacing them because removing the dome would destroy that key. I have managed to remove the dome and use conductive paint on the button. But you lose the mechanical click and it doesn't last very long.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Last time I opened a Harmony, those carbon dots like you'd see on a typical rubber membrane remote are actually under sealed metal domes.


Oh yeh, it's the metal dome style.

Those can be repaired/replaced (used to do it on Atari joysticks) and that's what is done here Logitech Harmony One Button Repairs

The trick is finding replacement domes. They are out there just not sure where you'd get small quantities. 




__





Standard Metal Dome Arrays by Snaptron | Order Today


Metal dome arrays are attached to a square piece of pressure-sensitive adhesive tape then mounted to printed circuit boards, flex circuits, or membrane switches.




www.snaptron.com





Maybe Digikey? Metal Key-Pad Dome Switches - Keystone Electronics | DigiKey


----------



## kininn

mdavej said:


> You can't fix without a donor remote that has working buttons. But there is a guy in this thread who repairs them and does a good job. His name escapes me at the moment. You'll have to search.
> 
> Just keep in mind that the newer 665 is a pretty good substitute for $60. Something to consider before spending a similar amount on an old remote that's bound to fail in some other way soon.


Thx. I did decide to go w the 665 being delivered tomorrow. 
🤞


----------



## kininn

My 665 arrived . I'm Mac using Catalina Harmony is asking for each Device and model number. Isn't it possible to transfer my Harmony One to my 665?


----------



## mdavej

Not sure about the Mac software, but this is how it's supposed to work:





Clone Harmony Configuration


Existing Harmony customers who already have an account can easily copy Activities and devices to a new remote during setup




support.myharmony.com




.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> Not sure about the Mac software, but this is how it's supposed to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clone Harmony Configuration
> 
> 
> Existing Harmony customers who already have an account can easily copy Activities and devices to a new remote during setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.myharmony.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also that only works if the 2 remotes are different models. Can't copy from one H1 to another.


----------



## 120inna55

kininn said:


> My 665 arrived . I'm Mac using Catalina Harmony is asking for each Device and model number. Isn't it possible to transfer my Harmony One to my 665?


I don't know which software you're using, but in the 7.7.0 software, there's a "Replace Remote" button towards the bottom left of each window. Additionally, under the "Remote Settings" tab, there's a "Manage Remotes" button that includes options to replace the remote.


----------



## kininn

mdavej said:


> Not sure about the Mac software, but this is how it's supposed to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clone Harmony Configuration
> 
> 
> Existing Harmony customers who already have an account can easily copy Activities and devices to a new remote during setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.myharmony.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





120inna55 said:


> I don't know which software you're using, but in the 7.7.0 software, there's a "Replace Remote" button towards the bottom left of each window. Additionally, under the "Remote Settings" tab, there's a "Manage Remotes" button that includes options to replace the remote.


I found the phone number and called them. Used the Harmony Desktop app and transferred from my Harmony One to the 665. Works OK so far, similar to my 650 remote which is at our other home/cabin. BTW the tech said the 950 is closest to the One. May √ it out, too.Thx all.


----------



## kininn

Also, they didn't have to use the old v 7 app my Devises / Activities were in their database


----------



## mdavej

kininn said:


> BTW the tech said the 950 is closest to the One.


I agree the 950 is the successor to the One, but they aren't very similar at all. The 950 is a far more powerful and sophisticated model than the One. But it has many features One users don't particularly like.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> I agree the 950 is the successor to the One, but they aren't very similar at all. The 950 is a far more powerful and sophisticated model than the One. But it has many features One users don't particularly like.


Features? You consider the lack of physical/tactile buttons a feature? Or the difficult to replace battery (screwdrivers and prying the back off).

And I'm nor a fan of vertically scrolling the screen vs paging left/right (I don't like that in the Android app drawer either)

I can't find much on the actual activities screens, but what I have seen doesn't look great either. That's where I have less commonly used functions (and the rarely used functions are on the device page)


----------



## mdavej

Thank you for that list. I knew One users generally hate the 950 for all those reasons. That’s why I recommended the 665 in the first place. I didn’t want to get run out of AVS on a rail. 

The good features I had in mind were RF, Bluetooth, wifi, home automation control, longer sequences, etc. Of course you have to buy a hub to enable most of that. But the One can’t do any of it even if you add a hub. So it’s a 2 edged sword.


----------



## James A. McGahee

HELP! Haven't been here in a while and not familiar with this New?? layout/format.
1.) Is Harmony on no longer being supported? Can't find the information I need on their site.
I remember being able to rearrange the activities screen on my Harmony 1+. 

2.) Is there anyone here who can walk me through that process again? I would really appreciate it. Thanks-


----------



## James A. McGahee

HELP! Haven't been here in a while and not familiar with this New layout/format.
1.) Is Harmony One plus (1+) no longer being supported? Can't find the information I need on their site.
I remember being able to rearrange the activities screen on my Harmony 1+. 

2.) Is there anyone here who can walk me through that process again? I would really appreciate it.

Sorry about the repost but necessary to correct leaving off model number.


----------



## ST Dog

mdavej said:


> The good features I had in mind were RF, Bluetooth, wifi, home automation control, longer sequences, etc.


Well, I like those features fine, just not at the expense of usability. My cell phone can do all those too (has IR) but sucks as a remote.

What I'd really like is an H1 with BT/WiFi/RF.
Or a hub with IR receiver and other outputs.

That's what irks me most about Logitech.
It would have been so easy to keep the basic H1 physical design and add all the new stuff. But instead they removed buttons and went with the scrolling style (make it an option if many the remote to be like a phone)


----------



## kininn

I'm sure I am not the first, but why can't/doesn't Logitech Reintroduce the One (maybe in silver? -to justify re-release?) as so many state their preference of and compare to the newer models?
My 2¢ Thanks.


----------



## ggsantafe

James A. McGahee said:


> HELP! Haven't been here in a while and not familiar with this New layout/format.
> 1.) Is Harmony One plus (1+) no longer being supported? Can't find the information I need on their site.
> I remember being able to rearrange the activities screen on my Harmony 1+.
> 
> 2.) Is there anyone here who can walk me through that process again? I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry about the repost but necessary to correct leaving off model number.





James A. McGahee said:


> HELP! Haven't been here in a while and not familiar with this New layout/format.
> 1.) Is Harmony One plus (1+) no longer being supported? Can't find the information I need on their site.
> I remember being able to rearrange the activities screen on my Harmony 1+.
> 
> 2.) Is there anyone here who can walk me through that process again? I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry about the repost but necessary to correct leaving off model number.


try this link:Reorder Activities


----------



## ggsantafe

ggsantafe said:


> try this link:Reorder Activities


Let me revise my previous post - I just reordered the Activities on my Harmony One by signing on to My Harmony > Buttons>Select Screen Options>Activities Screen>Drag Activities to the place you wan them on your screen>Sync.
Worked for me


----------



## pappaduke

kininn said:


> I'm sure I am not the first, but why can't/doesn't Logitech Reintroduce the One (maybe in silver? -to justify re-release?) as so many state their preference of and compare to the newer models?
> My 2¢ Thanks.


I would have been fine with the new models if they just had a number keypad. I’ve had my One repaired once (unresponsive buttons) and I’ll do it again if necessary. If they introduced a new One with the features of some of the new models, I’d preorder it without a second thought.


----------



## kininn

ggsantafe said:


> Let me revise my previous post - I just reordered the Activities on my Harmony One by signing on to My Harmony > Buttons>Select Screen Options>Activities Screen>Drag Activities to the place you wan them on your screen>Sync.
> Worked for me


Will that work on a Mac? I was told by a Logitech woman when I called that it isn't possible 'yet' on Mac Catalina OS.


----------



## ggsantafe

kininn said:


> Will that work on a Mac? I was told by a Logitech woman when I called that it isn't possible 'yet' on Mac Catalina OS.


Not familiar with how the Mac handles the Logitech system - but it seems to me if you can log on to your Harmony account you should be able to follow the same "Button" process - seems worth a try.


----------



## rightintel

I've only ever used a Mac. Just login to the menu, and make your changes.


----------



## PeterK

I have a new in box Harmony One from years ago. Wondering if it could be used with current electronics? I used to use one about 10 years ago and this is a spare I purchased back then. Fairly simple setup with either a Marantz SR8015 or Denon 8500H, a Panasonic UB9000, a Sony XBR-85X950G. Would like to control my ROKU stick but would need wifi communication for that so would probably need to replace the stick with a ROKU base unit I guess. I need to come up with a simple to use remote for my wife. I considered purchasing an Elite but the reviews are not very good for that unit. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Sgooter

PeterK said:


> I have a new in box Harmony One from years ago. Wondering if it could be used with current electronics?...


Your new H1 should work fine with most A/V devices that are controlled with an infrared signal. I expect the main challenge will be your memory of how to program your devices and activities to the H1.  Logitech has been pretty good at keeping their device database up to date with the many new A/V devices constantly entering the market. Also, be sure check the H1's battery condition; some of them were known to swell up and become difficult to remove/replace. Probably best to buy a new battery soon - they're not expensive.
I have 3 "old" H1's and they're still be best remotes I've ever used.


----------



## PeterK

Yea I had the swollen battery issues. I have a couple new spare batteries that I have never charged so hope they still work. Thanks!


----------



## Sgooter

PeterK: If needed, here's the link to Logitech's Product Compatibility Database: Device Compatibility


----------



## PeterK

Sgooter said:


> PeterK: If needed, here's the link to Logitech's Product Compatibility Database: Device Compatibility


Thanks for that link! Very helpful.


----------



## kininn

PeterK said:


> I have a new in box Harmony One from years ago. Wondering if it could be used with current electronics? I used to use one about 10 years ago and this is a spare I purchased back then. Fairly simple setup with either a Marantz SR8015 or Denon 8500H, a Panasonic UB9000, a Sony XBR-85X950G. Would like to control my ROKU stick but would need wifi communication for that so would probably need to replace the stick with a ROKU base unit I guess. I need to come up with a simple to use remote for my wife. I considered purchasing an Elite but the reviews are not very good for that unit. Thanks for any feedback.


Lucky guy. You should have no problem. If you are Mac and Catalina use Harmony Desktop app Enjoy.


----------



## pjp

PeterK said:


> I have a new in box Harmony One from years ago. Wondering if it could be used with current electronics? ...


You should have no problem at all using the Harmony One. Just replace the Roku Stick with an inexpensive Roku Express that has IR (a Roku Ultra will work also, but the Express works great in my experience).


----------



## PeterK

Thanks all.
So what is recommended for power up startup sequencing?
What is recommended to power up first? - the blu ray player or the receiver to get the hdmi handshaking to work best? This has been an issue for me with my Denon 4520 and my Panasonic 4K players. Likely caused by having to bypass the video direct to the tv and feeding audio only to the receiver. That hopefully go away next week with my new 8500 coming. The receiver commonly fails to switch to the correct audio mode.


----------



## jcalabria

PeterK said:


> Thanks all.
> So what is recommended for power up startup sequencing?
> What is recommended to power up first? - the blu ray player or the receiver to get the hdmi handshaking to work best? This has been an issue for me with my Denon 4520 and my Panasonic 4K players. Likely caused by having to bypass the video direct to the tv and feeding audio only to the receiver. That hopefully go away next week with my new 8500 coming. The receiver commonly fails to switch to the correct audio mode.


The general "rule" for handshake sequencing is to start at the sink (display) device and work your way back up the chain until the the source device is the last device to be powered up. This sequence allows each device to report its capabilites to the device upstream of it so that it can take those capabilities into account as it configures itself and in turn reports to the next device upstream.

Of course, this is the ideal situation with devices that fully comply with the handshaking rules. Not all devices do, unfortunately, so if it doesn't work correctly experimentation is usually the next step. The one thing that should almost never change is that the source device should be last to turn on. 

BTW, receivers are usually the wild card, as most often they report their own audio capabilities and the display device's video capabilities. This can change when the receiver has internal video scaling, or if the receiver is set to pass audio to the display.


----------



## roland6465

kininn said:


> Lucky guy. You should have no problem. If you are Mac and Catalina use Harmony Desktop app Enjoy.


Actually, since Catalina came out, the Desktop app does not allow you to edit the touchscreen buttons. Only the hard keys. I have to use my wife's Windows work computer to get full customization. It's why I've probably bought my last Harmony.


----------



## PeterK

jcalabria said:


> The general "rule" for handshake sequencing is to start at the sink (display) device and work your way back up the chain


Perfect response! That makes sense and is so helpful. Thank you!!


----------



## rightintel

jcalabria said:


> The general "rule" for handshake sequencing is to start at the sink (display) device and work your way back up the chain until the the source device is the last device to be powered up. This sequence allows each device to report its capabilites to the device upstream of it so that it can take those capabilities into account as it configures itself and in turn reports to the next device upstream.
> 
> Of course, this is the ideal situation with devices that fully comply with the handshaking rules. Not all devices do, unfortunately, so if it doesn't work correctly experimentation is usually the next step. The one thing that should almost never change is that the source device should be last to turn on.
> 
> BTW, receivers are usually the wild card, as most often they report their own audio capabilities and the display device's video capabilities. This can change when the receiver has internal video scaling, or if the receiver is set to pass audio to the display.


Are you claiming that the device(console, cable/sat box, DVD player) should be turned on after the TV? My sequence is has been the opposite of that forever lol.


----------



## ST Dog

rightintel said:


> Are you claiming that the device(console, cable/sat box, DVD player) should be turned on after the TV? My sequence is has been the opposite of that forever lol.


Yes, as said so the device can properly configure for the audio and video capabilities of the units it's connected to.

Then when changing sources (say Game to DVD) you turn off the old one and turn in the new one.

You don't turn off the display and AVR when switching now do you?


----------



## mylan

ST Dog said:


> Yes, as said so the device can properly configure for the audio and video capabilities of the units it's connected to.
> 
> Then when changing sources (say Game to DVD) you turn off the old one and turn in the new one.
> 
> You don't turn off the display and AVR when switching now do you?


I do understand that the TV does not turn off between sources but I've been thinking about adding some delay in the TV coming on after my receiver due to the A.R.C. because sometimes I don't get sound through the receiver and have to turn everything off and then back on. I get an error message that says output not selected and then I hear the receiver click on fully. I think the sequence needs to be receiver on first, tv on a second later so that ARC can lock on.


----------



## ST Dog

mylan said:


> I do understand that the TV does not turn off between sources but I've been thinking about adding some delay in the TV coming on after my receiver due to the A.R.C. because sometimes I don't get sound through the receiver and have to turn everything off and then back on.


Could be. I don't use the TV as a source for audio. I have an AVR to switch sources. I don't use problematic HDMI features like ARC or CEC. 

But delays may be needed, I had to add a delay after turning in my Anthem MRX because it was slow to boot up and sources would have problems.


----------



## mylan

ST Dog said:


> Could be. I don't use the TV as a source for audio. I have an AVR to switch sources. I don't use problematic HDMI features like ARC or CEC.
> 
> But delays may be needed, I had to add a delay after turning in my Anthem MRX because it was slow to boot up and sources would have problems.


I don't use the TV audio either, I run it through a Yamaha RXV-1010 receiver, its older but still has ARC. I hear the TV and the receiver click on at the same time but it seems like the Yamaha takes just slightly longer to lock onto the source. I think a little tinkering with delay is in order.


----------



## ST Dog

mylan said:


> I don't use the TV audio either, I run it through a Yamaha RXV-1010 receiver, its older but still has ARC.


Why do you have it on if you aren't using the TV as an audio source? 

My point was turn ARC, CEC, etc off. All my sources feed to the AVR, only video goes to the TV and nothing comes from it.


----------



## James A. McGahee

ggsantafe said:


> Let me revise my previous post - I just reordered the Activities on my Harmony One by signing on to My Harmony > Buttons>Select Screen Options>Activities Screen>Drag Activities to the place you wan them on your screen>Sync.


I finally figured it out. My problem was with the instructions showing a *Menu* ICON* which I never found. My H1 does not have one on the black plastic (as a button) frame around the screen or on the screen itself. 
The instructions need to be rewritten for better clarity. They use to have a picture of the H1 remote along with the current picture and other appropriate remotes. 
The information after clicking on the pictured remote at one point made no mention of the H1 but does now. That's why I suspected they were dropping support for the H1. 
I really appreciate your post. Problem solved. 
New problem:
I have a Screen Innovations drop down screen. It has a IF remote. I have tried to get the H1 to accept it but I am having difficult with it. The process works fine on my iPhone. There software thinks it has shut off and on ability. It has three commands Up, Down, and Stop. Cant's get H1 to learn this correctly. (For clarity I do have a TV [daytime] and a Screen [nighttime] for the projector in the same room.)
Also I have to go to devices on the H1 to get the screen to go up or down. It should happen automatically when you switch from TV to Screen. I though when you sent from Screen to TV the Screen would go Up automatically or from Apple TV or Blue Ray on Screen to TV. I have to tried to give it additional help by adding commands Up or Down but I get "is the device on" rather than a solution. It is always on. You have to unplug it to turn it off. It is called "Screen Innovations Home Appliance" on my iPhone and seems to work. It is simply the Up and Down buttons on the Screen's original remote. I hope this makes sense. I'll think about this more to try and bring more clarity to the issues.
Any ideas?


----------



## rightintel

Ok so when trying to reconfigure my remote for the the new Xbox...I find out the old Logitech software isn't supported on Mac Catalina. There was a new Harmony Desktop app, but it wasn't clear(at least to me) on the site whether that was a replacement, or I just have to wait for them to update for Catalina...confused.


----------



## roland6465

rightintel said:


> Ok so when trying to reconfigure my remote for the the new Xbox...I find out the old Logitech software isn't supported on Mac Catalina. There was a new Harmony Desktop app, but it wasn't clear(at least to me) on the site whether that was a replacement, or I just have to wait for them to update for Catalina...confused.


Yeah, the app never worked with Catalina (unable to edit soft buttons). Unfortunately, Catalina will be replaced with Big Sur in a couple of weeks, and it still won't work properly. They give zero f***s about Mac users, and I now give the same about Logitech.


----------



## rightintel

ST Dog said:


> Yes, as said so the device can properly configure for the audio and video capabilities of the units it's connected to.
> 
> Then when changing sources (say Game to DVD) you turn off the old one and turn in the new one.
> 
> You don't turn off the display and AVR when switching now do you?


Would love to try that out. But when I tried to reconfigure w/ my new Xbox, I found out Catalina in Mac isn't supported. Seriously...how do you not support the latest Apple OS??? Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## roland6465

rightintel said:


> Would love to try that out. But when I tried to reconfigure w/ my new Xbox, I found out Catalina in Mac isn't supported. Seriously...how do you not support the latest Apple OS??? Now I don't know what to do.


The only options are to 1) Get Parallels for Mac and partition a slice of your HDD to Windows, or 2) Beg/borrow/steal/buy a Windows computer on the cheap. Our home is Apple-centric, but my wife's work laptop is Windows, and I use it to tweak my two Harmony One+'s.


----------



## rightintel

roland6465 said:


> The only options are to 1) Get Parallels for Mac and partition a slice of your HDD to Windows, or 2) Beg/borrow/steal/buy a Windows computer on the cheap. Our home is Apple-centric, but my wife's work laptop is Windows, and I use it to tweak my two Harmony One+'s.


Thanks. I just downloaded a new desktop app from the Logitech site. Will that not work either?


----------



## roland6465

rightintel said:


> Thanks. I just downloaded a new desktop app from the Logitech site. Will that not work either?


You can program the hard buttons, but not the screen.


----------



## rightintel

roland6465 said:


> You can program the hard buttons, but not the screen.


Thanks. Interestingly enough, it also didn't even recognize my remote when plugged in. I plugged it into my MacBook Air by USB-Mini to USB Type C adapter, and it didn't register w/ the desktop app. The old software had no problem w/ that.


----------



## rightintel

Site sez "there will be a delay" due to the update for Big Sur. At least that sounds like it'll eventually allow us update our remotes.


----------



## roland6465

rightintel said:


> Site sez "there will be a delay" due to the update for Big Sur. At least that sounds like it'll eventually allow us update our remotes.


We're still "in the delay" from the release of Catalina. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## ST Dog

rightintel said:


> Now I don't know what to do.


Cheap, used Wintel device. Or tools to run Windoze on the Mac

Same as the Anthem MRX owners with Macs did.

You can often find old used laptops with a bad battery for less than $50. It doesn't need to be much, just something running Windows 7 or so.

I use what was originally an Win XP system from 2007, Core2 duo, now with Win 8.1.


----------



## shimonmor

Added on edit: Didn't see the separate thread about this.

For all those who may interested, Logitech will no longer manufacture Harmony remotes. More info at their blog post:









Announcement: Harmony Remote Manufacturing, Service and Support Update


Hello folks, We have been getting questions from the community surrounding the future of Harmony, and we’re here with an official update. While Harmony remotes are and continue to be available th...




support.logi.com


----------



## grantb3

I wonder if this has to do with licensing of the remote codes database? Not sure, but Logitech may have used Universal Electronics IP. ( Universal Electronics Inc - Wikipedia )


----------



## pappaduke

grantb3 said:


> I wonder if this has to do with licensing of the remote codes database? Not sure, but Logitech may have used Universal Electronics IP. ( Universal Electronics Inc - Wikipedia )


There is a thread about it. A lot of sad and disappointed people.








Logitech quits Harmony


Well this news just sucks! I've had AR and URC remotes in the past, but none of those controlled everything I have like the Logitech does. PS4? Check. PS5? Check. Roku and Chromecast with Google TV? Check. Every other AV component? Check. Lutron lighting? Check. All with relatively easy...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Deezul

I've been using my TV, receive, and Comcast remotes more and more, just because they are easier to grab and go. And as much as I have tried to get the Harmony to work correctly with my Xbox Seriex X for Blu-Ray/streaming, the controller works better and so I'll go with it. I'll continue to use the Harmony while I can, but if there comes a point when it just stops working, either it breaks or I can no longer update, I'll just reset it and offer it for sale for someone who can use it for parts.


----------



## rightintel

shimonmor said:


> Added on edit: Didn't see the separate thread about this.
> 
> For all those who may interested, Logitech will no longer manufacture Harmony remotes. More info at their blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Announcement: Harmony Remote Manufacturing, Service and Support Update
> 
> 
> Hello folks, We have been getting questions from the community surrounding the future of Harmony, and we’re here with an official update. While Harmony remotes are and continue to be available th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.logi.com


Still waiting on the update for Big Sur. Geez it's been like 6mos w/o functionality!


----------



## roland6465

rightintel said:


> Still waiting on the update for Big Sur. Geez it's been like 6mos w/o functionality!


The update for Catalina still hasn’t come...


----------



## Sgooter

Sad to read that Logitech has decided to stop making Harmony remotes. Bought my first one in 2008, and two more since. Along the way I sent a couple of them to Quin for repair and replaced some swollen batteries. Buying an H1 is probably the best A/V decision I've ever made. Hopefully, Quin will be able keep them alive for many more years.


----------



## sschen

I started with a Logitech 360, followed by a Logitech Harmony One, and a Logitech Harmony 900. Love every single remote. I am still using the Harmony 900. I would have loved to buy the Elite if it was cheaper.

Such a shame to hear that Logitech will stop making their remotes.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I've still got mine in my electronics graveyard. Maybe it'll be worth something someday


----------



## grantb3

NickTheGreat said:


> I've still got mine in my electronics graveyard. Maybe it'll be worth something someday


The guy that runs HarmonyRepair buys old remotes.


----------



## NickTheGreat

grantb3 said:


> The guy that runs HarmonyRepair buys old remotes.


Now you sound like my wife. Trying to get rid of the giant pile of unused electronics in my basement!


----------



## rightintel

Gettin' old waiting for the OS update...


----------



## roland6465

NickTheGreat said:


> Now you sound like my wife. Trying to get rid of the giant pile of unused electronics in my basement!


eBay is your friend! A couple of years ago I purged my cameras, lenses, and assorted A/V gear and made some good money.


----------



## ST Dog

NickTheGreat said:


> Now you sound like my wife. Trying to get rid of the giant pile of unused electronics in my basement!


Some of us would like him to have the parts if we ever need them.


----------



## cTwining

"Safe mode" helped Harmony One to sync with Windows 10. 

Repeated failure to synch beyond 99% had become common for me. After forcing safe mode, the next sync was successful.

"Harmony IR based remotes can be placed into a * sync recovery mode * by removing one of the batteries and holding down the All Off button on the remote as you reinsert the battery. A message indicating safe mode will appear on the screen and you may try to sync again."





__





Harmony Sync Issues


Here are some troubleshooting steps for resolving Harmony remote sync errors




support.myharmony.com





Carl


----------



## rightintel

Any word on the 64bit for Mac?


----------



## pjp

rightintel said:


> Any word on the 64bit for Mac?


Unless something changes, it will not be available. Logitech has discontinued selling Harmony remotes -- they will continue to support them, but the chances of them producing a 64-bit version of MyHarmony have likely gone from slim (pre discontinuation) to none (post discontinuation), sadly.


----------



## rightintel

pjp said:


> Unless something changes, it will not be available. Logitech has discontinued selling Harmony remotes -- they will continue to support them, but the chances of them producing a 64-bit version of MyHarmony have likely gone from slim (pre discontinuation) to none (post discontinuation), sadly.


yeah I was just hoping. They said "there will be a delay..." re: it, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## pjp

rightintel said:


> yeah I was just hoping. They said "there will be a delay..." re: it, but I'm not optimistic.


Well, I hope to be wrong, but they wouldn't commit to it prior to discontinuing the remotes, seem impossible for them to take that on now that they aren't even producing remotes any more.


----------



## rightintel

pjp said:


> Well, I hope to be wrong, but they wouldn't commit to it prior to discontinuing the remotes, seem impossible for them to take that on now that they aren't even producing remotes any more.


Agreed. However, no reason to state "delay", when they simply could've said it was over. Not preferable, but understandable seeing as how long a run it had. Suggestions for an alternative?


----------



## ST Dog

rightintel said:


> Suggestions for an alternative?


Cheap used windows machine or emulation.

Could probably find an old laptop for <$50 at a yard sale that would do the job.


----------



## rightintel

Has anyone in here familiar with SofaBaton universal?


----------



## rightintel

the Mac Big Sur update is here!


----------



## rightintel

Anyone have advice for a soundbar setup w/ this remote. I've a Sonos Arc...


----------



## mdavej

rightintel said:


> Anyone have advice for a soundbar setup w/ this remote. I've a Sonos Arc...


I just read the manual, and it appears to only work with local controls, voice control or app control. There is no way to integrate with an IR Harmony remote. If you want to impress your friends, you could hold the One up to your mouth like a mic as you give voice commands. Then it will at least appear to be integrated.


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> I just read the manual, and it appears to only work with local controls, voice control or app control. There is no way to integrate with an IR Harmony remote. If you want to impress your friends, you could hold the One up to your mouth like a mic as you give voice commands. Then it will at least appear to be integrated.


It's also screwed up the Oppo DVD player identification as well. It was fine before, but it only sees Oppo as mini system, which is screwing up the whole setup input wise.


----------



## mdavej

I get an exact match for every Oppo DVD player model I enter.

Those do have inputs, so they are indeed a kind of mini system. You simply have to tell it not to switch inputs or pick the correct input when you create the activity. Don't include it in the activity if it's not used in that activity.


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> I get an exact match for every Oppo DVD player model I enter.
> 
> Those do have inputs, so they are indeed a kind of mini system. You simply have to tell it not to switch inputs or pick the correct input when you create the activity. Don't include it in the activity if it's not used in that activity.


It wasn't that way before, but it does show up as UDP-203 now as a mini system. That designation is screwing it up, because I can no longer simply assign which input it's supposed to reassigned to. Seems like it's due to a duplicate process because my Sonos Arc was included in the activity. It thInks the Oppo is sorta like a receiver. I don't know why now the Oppo isn't simply "DVD."


----------



## Dominic26

Well, it finally happened. Our Harmony 1 was dropped by a Family member and the LCD is broken. Fortunately, I can still see the bottom 1/4 of the screen and feel my way around. Why?, because Quin is moving from New York State to North Carolina and is offline for repairs until mid October. Both kids head off to College next week so it is just Me and my Wife to deal with it.


----------



## Deezul

I'm considering selling my Harmony. I am down to three remotes and an Xbox controller if I stop using the Harmony. For one, I don't watch as much television anymore due to my schedule, and what little I do watch I have been using my Xfinity remote. Most of the stuff I watch is either live or recorded TV, or I can use the Xfinity app for streaming. I also have an extra battery but haven't faced swelling yet. The rubber cover for the connector USB port is still installed, but the part that kept it attached is broken. I don't know if there will ever be a time when I'll go back to it and might go with another universal remote, or even look into something via a phone. Is it worth it to try to sell it?


----------



## jbug

Dominic26 said:


> Well, it finally happened. Our Harmony 1 was dropped by a Family member and the LCD is broken. Fortunately, I can still see the bottom 1/4 of the screen and feel my way around. Why?, because Quin is moving from New York State to North Carolina and is offline for repairs until mid October. Both kids head off to College next week so it is just Me and my Wife to deal with it.


Sorry to hear that your remote was damaged. Quin is the guy who does repairs right? I had mine repaired before but forgot the persons name.


----------



## Dominic26

jbug said:


> Sorry to hear that your remote was damaged. Quin is the guy who does repairs right? I had mine repaired before but forgot the persons name.


Yes, that's him. We have 2 H1s, one in the LR and one in the HT. Love them both. Sad to see Logitech get out but time has passed the remote by. Heck I can even run our new washer and dryer from the phone. Everything is going the way of Wifi and phone apps. Maybe Logitch will come up with an app version of a Harmony remote.


----------



## mdavej

Dominic26 said:


> Maybe Logitch will come up with an app version of a Harmony remote.


They did several years ago. All hub based remotes can run entirely as an app. Still wasn’t enough to save them. Would you have traded your H1 for an app?


----------



## provels

Greetings. Just a note to all after having rediscovered my Harmony 880 and One. For the past several years I had been using Xfinity's RF remote with their X1 box/DVR, which left the IR remotes sidelined. But having tired of the $200+ monthly cost, I cut my 400Mb line down to 25Mb and went IPTV. Then Xfinity doubled my line speed to 50Mb at no cost. Win/win I say. I found the One's rubber back had gone thoroughly sticky, but pure isopropyl on a cotton ball removed it all to perfection, even leaving the "Harmony" logo on the back. I used the Harmony 7 software to update the firmware on both and program the 880 and used MyHarmony for the One. Repaired a bad button on the 880 (YouTube). Even bought a new pair of batteries on EBay. The One is a really great remote, though from a functional point of view, it appears the One was designed on Mars and the 880 on Venus. I really don't understand why Logitech stopped.


----------



## rightintel

Dominic26 said:


> Yes, that's him. We have 2 H1s, one in the LR and one in the HT. Love them both. Sad to see Logitech get out but time has passed the remote by. Heck I can even run our new washer and dryer from the phone. Everything is going the way of Wifi and phone apps. Maybe Logitch will come up with an app version of a Harmony remote.


Is there an app that does what the Harmony does???


----------



## mdavej

rightintel said:


> Is there an app that does what the Harmony does???


Like I said, Harmony has an app that does what Harmony does, as do many others. My personal favorite is one called The Home Remote.


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> Like I said, Harmony has an app that does what Harmony does, as do many others. My personal favorite is one called The Home Remote.


Wow I'd no idea they had an app that does what the physical remote does. Thank you!


----------



## pbarach

rightintel said:


> Wow I'd no idea they had an app that does what the physical remote does. Thank you!


 Where can one find this Harmony app?


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> Where can one find this Harmony app?


Where ever one finds apps, the Apple app store and the Google Play store. You're going to need a Harmony hub for it to work. Personally, I find that theHomeRemote is far more sophisticated and powerful than the Harmony app.

Most Harmony One users I've spoken to would not be happy replacing their hard button remote with a touch screen. I know I'd rather have a remote with buttons than use my phone.


----------



## roland6465

mdavej said:


> Like I said, Harmony has an app that does what Harmony does, as do many others. My personal favorite is one called The Home Remote.


My HT Harmony One died a few months ago, and I decided that the $79 Harmony Hub and app were the best choice moving forward, as I have three Harmonys in three rooms. The "remote" on the app is actually more customizable than the physical remote, but you lose the ability to create macro commands.


----------



## pbarach

mdavej said:


> You're going to need a Harmony hub for it to work. Personally, I find that theHomeRemote is far more sophisticated and powerful than the Harmony app.


 I was _wondering_ how any app could control audio equipment when smartphones have no IR transmitters!


----------



## jcalabria

roland6465 said:


> ... but you lose the ability to create macro commands.


iOS or Android app? With the Android app for sure you can create sequences (macros) in the Activity Setup and then map them to app screen buttons in Edit Buttons. Not sure if iOS app differs.

EDIT: I just realized that the Sequence creation function only appears in the the remote button customization setup, which I assume you wouldn't have if you used the app only without a paired remote. Once created you can definitely add them to the app screen, though. You might want to pick up a cheap used Smart or Companion remote (see below) to get you access to sequence creation. 

For me, besides generally not really liking to use touchscreens and not having a dedicated remote that anybody could just pick up and use, my biggest gripe with the app is that when you map a command to a screen button you are stuck with the full command name for the button label rather than being able to edit the label as you can with the remote screen on the One or 950/Elite. Having buttons labeled with strings like "ListeningModePLIIzHeightTHXUltraCinema" can get VERY messy when you can't relabel them.

I've pretty much retired my Ones (or relegated them to secondary locations that previously used a 650/700) and now have five hub systems in the house. Only one of them has a 950/Elite touchscreen remote, but all of them have either a Smart or Companion button-only remotes. They have no device mode, no touch screen and only six activity buttons, but they work great 99% of the time, and a phone or tablet comes out only when I need device mode or access to one of the more obscure activities. It's a good relatively inexpensive way to add a "real" remote to a hub.


----------



## rightintel

mdavej said:


> Where ever one finds apps, the Apple app store and the Google Play store. You're going to need a Harmony hub for it to work. Personally, I find that theHomeRemote is far more sophisticated and powerful than the Harmony app.
> 
> Most Harmony One users I've spoken to would not be happy replacing their hard button remote with a touch screen. I know I'd rather have a remote with buttons than use my phone.


I'll have to check out theHomeRemote(I've no hub).


----------



## Dominic26

mdavej said:


> They did several years ago. All hub based remotes can run entirely as an app. Still wasn’t enough to save them. Would you have traded your H1 for an app?


HELL NO! I love my H1. The reality is, someday it will be beyond repair. When that time comes I'll have to do research all over again.


----------



## pjp

jcalabria said:


> You might want to pick up a cheap used Smart or Companion remote (see below) to get you access to sequence creation.


Agree. The companion/smart is in some ways my favorite Harmony due to sheer simplicity. I mind going to the app every once in a while for device commands that I haven't map to physical buttons, but I do with it had a single line display for "help" when needed. When a device with toggle power control only gets out of sync, it can be a pain on the smart/companion.


----------



## jcalabria

pjp said:


> Agree. The companion/smart is in some ways my favorite Harmony due to sheer simplicity. I mind going to the app every once in a while for device commands that I haven't map to physical buttons, but I do with it had a single line display for "help" when needed. When a device with toggle power control only gets out of sync, it can be a pain on the smart/companion.


That's why I always program power toggle commands into the activity... most often to the "." and/or "E" buttons on either side of the "0" button. Worst case I have is in my kitchen where the Spectrum STB and the cheapo Westinghouse TV both have only power toggles. Wife has always been intimidated by any remote with a screen, but she seems pretty comfortable with the Smart. She would never touch the Help button, but for some reason she has no issues using the those two bottom buttons to turn on the box or TV as needed. The other advantage of the hub is that I was able to put shielded emitters on both the TV and STB, which has greatly reduced her out of sync occurrences, usually caused by remote pointing errors or something on the counter blocking IR to the TV or STB.


----------



## pjp

jcalabria said:


> That's why I always program power toggle commands into the activity... most often to the "." and/or "E" buttons on either side of the "0" button. Worst case I have is in my kitchen where the Spectrum STB and the cheapo Westinghouse TV both have only power toggles. Wife has always been intimidated by any remote with a screen, but she seems pretty comfortable with the Smart. She would never touch the Help button, but for some reason she has no issues using the those two bottom buttons to turn on the box or TV as needed. The other advantage of the hub is that I was able to put shielded emitters on both the TV and STB, which has greatly reduced her out of sync occurrences, usually caused by remote pointing errors or something on the counter blocking IR to the TV or STB.


Agreed on all counts -- on my basement system, bottom left Smart remote button is the AVR toggle, middle is Artison Nano Subwoofer on (which is discreet but sometimes doesn't power on), bottom right is the projector power toggle. I have the Artison hardwired to the hub for IR signal, the hub is directly in front of the AVR, and one of the Harmony remote IR blasters is 30 feet away (with extension cable) directly in front of the projector. 

I mostly cured the Artison powerup by adding another power on 2 seconds later in the device commands. Every once in a while things still get out of sync, but pretty rare because you can hardwire or place the hub/blaster exactly where it's needed.


----------



## provels

Deezul said:


> I'm considering selling my Harmony. I am down to three remotes and an Xbox controller if I stop using the Harmony. For one, I don't watch as much television anymore due to my schedule, and what little I do watch I have been using my Xfinity remote. Most of the stuff I watch is either live or recorded TV, or I can use the Xfinity app for streaming. I also have an extra battery but haven't faced swelling yet. The rubber cover for the connector USB port is still installed, but the part that kept it attached is broken. I don't know if there will ever be a time when I'll go back to it and might go with another universal remote, or even look into something via a phone. Is it worth it to try to sell it?


Looks like you could get about $20 on EBay. Mine's worth far more than that to me.

logitech harmony one | eBay


----------



## bernie1411

I still have an 880. Trying to update it for the first time in several years. No luck. It is plugged in and screen displays "USB connected". Harmony software doesn't detect it. I finally got as far as MyHarmony saying it detected a remote not supported by the current software and to "click here" to download the right software. But that link doesn't do anything.

Separately, I have found a way to download v7 of the software, but that seems to be the current software and doesn't support the 880. Guess it will never be updated and we'll use the remotes that come with the current devices: Samsung TV, Spectrum/Cisco cable box, Roku.


----------



## ST Dog

pbarach said:


> I was _wondering_ how any app could control audio equipment when smartphones have no IR transmitters!


Well, some phones have IR transmitters.

Granted I haven't seen a new one in s while, but my LG G2 does.

I actually played with it as a universal remote before I got an H1. Confirmed my thoughts on using a phone/touchscreen.

Not for me.


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> I was _wondering_ how any app could control audio equipment when smartphones have no IR transmitters!


Apps can control via Bluetooth and IP as well as though IR hubs which they talk to over Wi-Fi. It’s really no different than using the Harmony app on you phone with a hub. I use mine with an iTach IP2IR. Most of my devices can do IP control, so no IR is necessary.


----------



## provels

bernie1411 said:


> Separately, I have found a way to download v7 of the software, but that seems to be the current software and doesn't support the 880. Guess it will never be updated and we'll use the remotes that come with the current devices: Samsung TV, Spectrum/Cisco cable box, Roku.


I recently used the 7.7.0 software to configure my 880 and have a copy. Does the software just not "see" the remote? Are you runnng the software as "Administrator"?


----------



## bernie1411

provels said:


> I recently used the 7.7.0 software to configure my 880 and have a copy. Does the software just not "see" the remote? Are you runnng the software as "Administrator"?


Yes, the software does not see the remote. I also have a Harmony One and it does see that.


----------



## jcalabria

bernie1411 said:


> Yes, the software does not see the remote. I also have a Harmony One and it does see that.


I gave my 880 to my son-in-law and I know he just (about a month ago) made changes to its setup using the 7.7 PC software. Harmony website also still lists the 880 among the remotes compatible with the 7.x software... 









_





Harmony Software


Download the software required to setup or configure your Harmony remote




support.myharmony.com




_


----------



## Sgooter

bernie1411 said:


> Yes, the software does not see the remote. I also have a Harmony One and it does see that.


Try using a different USB cable and/or a different USB port on your computer. I've had to do this on a couple of occasions with my H1s.


----------



## provels

bernie1411 said:


> Yes, the software does not see the remote. I also have a Harmony One and it does see that.


Just throwing this out there, but (unless, you're replacing a remote) don't you need a second Logitech login to manage a second remote? That, and running the software as Administrator is about all I got.

Also, I can use either 7.7.0 or MyHarmony to manage my original Harmony One.


----------



## jcalabria

provels said:


> Just throwing this out there, but (unless, you're replacing a remote) don't you need a second Logitech login to manage a second remote? That, and running the software as Administrator is about all I got.
> 
> Also, I can use either 7.7.0 or MyHarmony to manage my original Harmony One.


Older 7.x software is one remote per login, but the login is a username, not an email address, so it's not too difficult to manage. At one point I had over 10 remotes on the 7.7 software and each used the same base username with the location appended, e.g., usernameFAM, usernameMBR, etc. All used the same email address.

The newer MyHarmony software can have multiple remotes (15 max) per account, which is extablished by email, not username. I currently have 13 remotes on one MyHarmony account (mix of Ones, 650s, 700s and hub remotes). 

As you noted, the One can exist on either/both software versions, as can the 650/700. However, the existence of a 650/700 in the old software is limited to grandfathered remotes that that were added there before MyHarmony was introduced, or if the 650/700 is replacing an existing remote. 650/700s that are new to the account can no longer be added fresh to the old software.


----------



## Dominic26

Well Quinn is up and running again. If I get my remote out on Friday what is the turn around to getting back? I have the remote to get by, just curious.


----------



## pappaduke

Dominic26 said:


> Well Quinn is up and running again. If I get my remote out on Friday what is the turn around to getting back? I have the remote to get by, just curious.


If I remember correctly turn around was about ten days for me. That’s from the day I mailed it out, to it being back in my hands.


----------



## Dominic26

pappaduke said:


> If I remember correctly turn around was about ten days for me. That’s from the day I mailed it out, to it being back in my hands.


I sent it Fedex, less expensive than USPS and UPS. Ironically, I saw a Fedex Ground truck in our neighborhood this morning (Sunday) and was able to give it to him. Website says Quinn will get it Wed. Based on your comment I may see it for Thanksgiving Day. Friday works too since it's my birthday. What a b-day gift, getting my H1 back in working order.


----------



## pappaduke

Dominic26 said:


> I sent it Fedex, less expensive than USPS and UPS. Ironically, I saw a Fedex Ground truck in our neighborhood this morning (Sunday) and was able to give it to him. Website says Quinn will get it Wed. Based on your comment I may see it for Thanksgiving Day. Friday works too since it's my birthday. What a b-day gift, getting my H1 back in working order.


Quinn will email you when he gets it, when he diagnoses it and when he ships it back out. He was a pleasure to work with. Hope he returns it quickly as he usually does.


----------



## Dominic26

Update on my repair: I handed off the remote to Fedex Ground on Sunday and Qiunn got it Wed morning. Two hrs later he had it fixed, checked and packed to ship (obviously first customer of relocation). Arrives tomorrow USPS. Can not wait, I have remotes all over the place.


----------



## Dominic26

Dominic26 said:


> Update on my repair: I handed off the remote to Fedex Ground on Sunday and Qiunn got it Wed morning. Two hrs later he had it fixed, checked and packed to ship (obviously first customer of relocation). Arrives tomorrow USPS. Can not wait, I have remotes all over the place.


Final update: Quinn is a GENIUS! I got it in the mail Monday. After putting the batttery in and setting the date/time it felt good in my hand again. His invoice showed exactly what he did. He did a pre-test and found 3 other minor problems that he fixed. All things passed after a post test. LCD aside, it's even better than when it went out to him.


----------



## pappaduke

Dominic26 said:


> Final update: Quinn is a GENIUS! I got it in the mail Monday. After putting the batttery in and setting the date/time it felt good in my hand again. His invoice showed exactly what he did. He did a pre-test and found 3 other minor problems that he fixed. All things passed after a post test. LCD aside, it's even better than when it went out to him.


I had a very similar experience. Fast turn around and he fixed the spotty wake-up function even though I only sent it in for a few sticky buttons. Glad to see his service is still top notch.


----------



## rightintel

Dominic26 said:


> Final update: Quinn is a GENIUS! I got it in the mail Monday. After putting the batttery in and setting the date/time it felt good in my hand again. His invoice showed exactly what he did. He did a pre-test and found 3 other minor problems that he fixed. All things passed after a post test. LCD aside, it's even better than when it went out to him.


Would you mind posting what you had done, and the price?


----------



## Dominic26

rightintel said:


> Would you mind posting what you had done, and the price?


I had the LCD replacement, it was $59.99. Quinn opens with observations of the state of the remote, including all wear and scuff marks. After pre-testing made the repair. He replaced a cover near the battery end of the remote, the tactile button dome for the channel down button, adjusted the tilt sensor and cleaned the charging contacts (these did not pass the pre-test). I can only guess that the cover and dome are spares from a parted remote. He also stated that none of the locking tabs were broken prior to openeing the remote and were all intact after closing it. He is very thorough. I do not think Logitech could have given such support, had they supported fixing the remotes. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## rightintel

Dominic26 said:


> I had the LCD replacement, it was $59.99. Quinn opens with observations of the state of the remote, including all wear and scuff marks. After pre-testing made the repair. He replaced a cover near the battery end of the remote, the tactile button dome for the channel down button, adjusted the tilt sensor and cleaned the charging contacts (these did not pass the pre-test). I can only guess that the cover and dome are spares from a parted remote. He also stated that none of the locking tabs were broken prior to openeing the remote and were all intact after closing it. He is very thorough. I do not think Logitech could have given such support, had they supported fixing the remotes. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


Thank you, some day mine will need an overhaul.


----------



## tbuck410

I have a Harmony Elite and it works great to start and stop all of my activities. I also have a Universal Devices Light that is set up as a Device and is included in all of my Activities. It works well except when I try to set a Pause and Play Sequence to turn the lights on when paused and turn them off when played in the Harmony remote. It allows me to set up the sequence, but I have not been able to get it to work in any of my Activities.


----------



## rightintel

My One won't control the directionals(up down left right) while I'm on Smartcast...can't figure it out this time...


----------



## Sgooter

rightintel said:


> My One won't control the directionals(up down left right) while I'm on Smartcast...can't figure it out this time...


Was it working OK before with Smartcast? Assuming you're using a Vizio TV: Does the Vizio remote control the directionals on Smartcast? If yes, then you might be able to teach/learn the Vizio remote's directional commands to your One.


----------



## rightintel

My Harmony One software is crashing every single time(latest versions(Mac). Can't get it to stay open. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## rightintel

Same issue, can't figure it out. When I update, it crashes.


----------



## pbarach

I'm using Logitech Harmony Remote software v7.8.1 for my Harmony One remote. Anyone know how to search for the "Google Chromecast with Google TV" streaming device? If this device isn't in the database for this older Logitech software, is it in the MyHarmony database? 

If I change to MyHarmony, am I losing any features other than needing to redo my custom button mappings?


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> I'm using Logitech Harmony Remote software v7.8.1 for my Harmony One remote. Anyone know how to search for the "Google Chromecast with Google TV" streaming device? If this device isn't in the database for this older Logitech software, is it in the MyHarmony database?
> 
> If I change to MyHarmony, am I losing any features other than needing to redo my custom button mappings?


The Chromecast has no IR capabillity, so it is impossible to control using the Harmony One. It won't exist in the My Harmony database either.

Roku and Apple TV are the major streaming devices that have IR and are controllable via the One.


----------



## pbarach

mdavej said:


> The Chromecast has no IR capabillity, so it is impossible to control using the Harmony One. It won't exist in the My Harmony database either.


 Can you respond to the other part of my post, ignoring the Chromecast situation? "If I change to MyHarmony, am I losing any features other than needing to redo my custom button mappings? "

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

pbarach said:


> Can you respond to the other part of my post, ignoring the Chromecast situation? "If I change to MyHarmony, am I losing any features other than needing to redo my custom button mappings? "
> 
> Thanks!


It's been so long since I switched, I don't remember exactly how it went. To keep your config, you can't just create a new login. You have to have support make the new account on their end, if I recall correctly. Either that or select your old account somehow when you first run the app. If things go south, I think you can go back to the old software.

As far as losing features, it's a mixed bag. I used to use the pronto hex import a lot, so it sucked losing that. However, seems like sequences (macros) could be much longer in My Harmony, so that's a plus.

I don't think the device database is any different in MyHarmony as far as IR remotes are concerned. So if that's your only goal, I wouldn't bother.

I wish I could remember more. Hopefully someone with more recent experience can chime in.


----------



## JudgeSmails

Man, I really need a 'good' Harmony replacement. Mine is flaking and the lack of ease of use is driving the family insane. I really need ONE good remote that can control say ~8 devices. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## pbarach

JudgeSmails said:


> Man, I really need a 'good' Harmony replacement. Mine is flaking and the lack of ease of use is driving the family insane. I really need ONE good remote that can control say ~8 devices. Any suggestions? Thanks!


 Perhaps someone could post again the name of the place that repairs these remotes at a reasonable price?


----------



## pappaduke

pbarach said:


> Perhaps someone could post again the name of the place that repairs these remotes at a reasonable price?











Logitech Harmony Remote Repair


Extend the Life of your Logitech Harmony Remote! We offer repair services and hard-to-find parts for your Logitech Remote Control



www.harmonyremoterepair.com




I used Quin a couple years back for my One. He repaired a few sticky buttons and one that did work at all. He also fixed motion sensor and did not charge me for it.
Total time from shipping to him and return to me was about a week. He also informs you of the progress that he is making.
Very good service


----------



## Dominic26

JudgeSmails said:


> Man, I really need a 'good' Harmony replacement. Mine is flaking and the lack of ease of use is driving the family insane. I really need ONE good remote that can control say ~8 devices. Any suggestions? Thanks!


I used Quinn last year. As Pappaduke said, takes about a week and he is very detailed You even get a detailed letter of what he did every step along the way. It's like having the secretarie's minutes of your repair job. And yes, mine too had a minor issue he repaired for free with a spare part.


----------



## Waylo

I recently purchased a used Harmony remote on ebay. I've set up some Activities, including linking it to my HTPC, as a bluetooth keyboard. I'd like to add more keyboard keys to the remote.

However, the keys I want (standard keyboard keys such as apostrophe and slash and INSERT) are not listed on the menu.

Is there a way to add these?

EDIT: Looks like I'm in the wrong thread, I have an Ultimate linked to a hub. Sorry! Doesn't look like there's an Ultimate/Elite dedicated thread.


----------



## pbarach

Waylo said:


> I recently purchased a used Harmony remote on ebay. I've set up some Activities, including linking it to my HTPC, as a bluetooth keyboard. I'd like to add more keyboard keys to the remote.
> 
> However, the keys I want (standard keyboard keys such as apostrophe and slash and INSERT) are not listed on the menu.
> 
> Is there a way to add these?


 You may be in the wrong thread; this is for the Harmony One, which sends infrared signals and has no Bluetooth capacity.


----------



## NYC Guy

My condo building just switched to Hotwire Fision from Comcast and I simply can't get the new Hotwire Fision cable box to be recognized by my Harmony One software. I entered the box manufacturers name* technicolor* and also the model number without any success. I also tried some Tivo cable box codes as Hotwire is using Tivo equipment. without any success. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcalabria

NYC Guy said:


> My condo building just switched to Hotwire Fision from Comcast and I simply can't get the new Hotwire Fision cable box to be recognized by my Harmony One software. I entered the box manufacturers name* technicolor* and also the model number without any success. I also tried some Tivo cable box codes as Hotwire is using Tivo equipment. without any success.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


From just a quick cursory search, that appears to be an Android TV box with, most likely, a Bluetooth remote. If so, it will never be controllable from an IR-only Harmony One.


----------



## NYC Guy

jcalabria said:


> From just a quick cursory search, that appears to be an Android TV box with, most likely, a Bluetooth remote. If so, it will never be controllable from an IR-only Harmony One.


When I tried to sync the buttons on the 2 remotes together the harmony software recognized the power and guide buttons on the Hotwire remote. If this was bluetooth I don't believe this would happen.


----------



## asharma

Hi folks, when a Harmony One is paired with the Hub, can it control ANY Bluetooth device? I can’t get it to bring the TV guide up from my Bell PVR that’s in the room beside me…The Bell remote via BT works just fine however…Thanks folks…


----------



## jcalabria

asharma said:


> Hi folks, when a Harmony One is paired with the Hub, can it control ANY Bluetooth device? I can’t get it to bring the TV guide up from my Bell PVR that’s in the room beside me…The Bell remote via BT works just fine however…Thanks folks…


A Harmony One doesn't/can't pair with a hub (or have any BT support)... do you perhaps have an Ultimate One + Hub setup? Not sure if there is a dedicated Ultimate One thread here, but you may find help in the similar Harmony Elite thread.

In any case, I believe the answer to your question about pairing with ANY BT device is no... there needs to be a BT-based device configuration available and loaded from the Harmony database... at least that has been my experience with BT devices I've paired with my hub-based remotes (Win PCs and Android TV devices). I'm not familiar at all with the Bell PVR or the capabilities of the Harmony config/driver files associated with it... do you know for sure whether the functions that actually do work from the Harmony (if any) are IR or BT based? It's certainly possible that the PVR itself supports both IR and BT even if the OE remote is BT.


----------



## asharma

jcalabria said:


> A Harmony One doesn't/can't pair with a hub (or have any BT support)... do you perhaps have an Ultimate One/Hub setup? Not sure if there is a dedicated Ultimate One thread here, but you may find help in the similar Harmony Elite thread.
> 
> In any case, I believe the answer to your question about pairing with ANY BT device is no... there needs to be a BT-based device configuration available and loaded from the Harmony database. I'm not familiar at all with the Bell PVR or the capabilities of the Harmony config/driver files... do you know for sure whether the functions that actually do work from the Harmony are IR or BT based?


Thanks…Sorry, to clarify I have the Utimate One/Hub setup…My understanding was that the remote could communicate with the hub and the hub could communicate via BT…

good point however on the device Config for the Bell PVR…

Any other suggestions? Thanks again…

EDIT. I am able to add the actual PVR device (Arris 5562) but none of the commands work…


----------



## jcalabria

asharma said:


> Thanks…Sorry, to clarify I have the Utimate One/Hub setup…My understanding was that the remote could communicate with the hub and the hub could communicate via BT…
> 
> good point however on the device Config for the Bell PVR…
> 
> Any other suggestions? Thanks again…


Not much else I can add... I'm already "guessing" a bit based on generalities without any specifics regarding the Bell PVR. I would again suggest asking in either the Bell PVR forum (if there is one) or in the fairly active Harmony Elite thread... there's likely to be some Canadian Elite users with Bell devices that could possibly help you. Virtually anything regarding an Elite would carry over to an Ultimate One + hub setup.


----------



## Bluevyper

Is there any way to program a netflix/prime button on to the remote? Like how most modern remotes just have a button to instantly access the app on your TV?


----------



## BPlayer

Yes. Some possibilities:
1. There may already be a Netflix button in the list of available commands for the TV
2. If no existing command you can "learn" the code from the TV's remote (if it is IR)
In both these cases you just need to assign that command to a hard or soft button
If neither of these you may be able to create a sequence of a few commands to navigate to that function. This will not work if the starting point for the sequence changes, e.g. if the sequence consists of commands: menu, down select but sometimes it requires 2 down commands.


----------



## Bluevyper

BPlayer said:


> Yes. Some possibilities:
> 1. There may already be a Netflix button in the list of available commands for the TV
> 2. If no existing command you can "learn" the code from the TV's remote (if it is IR)
> In both these cases you just need to assign that command to a hard or soft button
> If neither of these you may be able to create a sequence of a few commands to navigate to that function. This will not work if the starting point for the sequence changes, e.g. if the sequence consists of commands: menu, down select but sometimes it requires 2 down commands.


Do you use the myharmony software or the older one for harmony one?


----------



## jcalabria

Bluevyper said:


> Do you use the myharmony software or the older one for harmony one?


Either should work with a One but you'll probably be happier with MyHarmony, especially if you do a lot of screen customizations. The rest is six of one / half a dozen of the other. Also, the One is the only Harmony remote that always can be programmed with either. Older remotes can only be programmed using the old 7.x software. Newer remotes typically can only be programmed via MyHarmony, although some newer remotes like the 650/700 will work with 7.x IF they replaced an older remote previously programmed in 7.x. In any case, MyHarmony should be your choice unless there is a really good reason to use 7.x.


----------



## Bluevyper

jcalabria said:


> Either should work with a One but you'll probably be happier with MyHarmony, especially if you do a lot of screen customizations. The rest is six of one / half a dozen of the other. Also, the One is the only Harmony remote that always can be programmed with either. Older remotes can only be programmed using the old 7.x software. Newer remotes typically can only be programmed via MyHarmony, although some newer remotes like the 650/700 will work with 7.x IF they replaced an older remote previously programmed in 7.x. In any case, MyHarmony should be your choice unless there is a really good reason to use 7.x.


I ended up trying both, myharmony seems to hang at 99% when updating


----------



## jcalabria

Bluevyper said:


> I ended up trying both, myharmony seems to hang at 99% when updating


May sound like a strange question, but in what order did you install the two software versions? I've had multitudes of USB updating issues in MyHarmony if/when the 7.x software is installed after the MyHarmony... their USB drivers don't seem to get along very well. Sometimes rebooting the PC can also help if the problem exists when MyHarmony is the only one installed or it was installed last. Finally, I've had USB cable issues with the Harmony remotes far more often than I do otherwise... try another USB cable.


----------



## Rich 63

Bluevyper said:


> Do you use the myharmony software or the older one for harmony one?


No they are seperate. If you use the wrong one it will boot you to the right one so just try it and see.


----------



## jcalabria

Rich 63 said:


> No they are seperate. If you use the wrong one it will boot you to the right one so just try it and see.


There is no "wrong one" with a Harmony One... either version should work just fine at your own discretion. All of my Ones exist in both versions of the software. They don't share the same database, but either is capable of configuring a One. I keep the accounts in the 7.7 software just to serve as configuration backups.


----------



## Bluevyper

jcalabria said:


> May sound like a strange question, but in what order did you install the two software versions? I've had multitudes of USB updating issues in MyHarmony if/when the 7.x software is installed after the MyHarmony... their USB drivers don't seem to get along very well. Sometimes rebooting the PC can also help if the problem exists when MyHarmony is the only one installed or it was installed last. Finally, I've had USB cable issues with the Harmony remotes far more often than I do otherwise... try another USB cable.


I tried the myharmony software first, after the 99% thing I thought I would just try the other. Which updates and firmware went through on it. (I'm in the process of resurrecting my harmony one, after I found out the only thing out there is sofabatons now)


----------



## Bluevyper

The error I'm getting with myharmony is "We are having trouble communicating with your remote. Please disconnect it from your computer and wait a few moments, and re connect it. The harmony remote software can also interfere with the sync process - please make sure it is not running and try again" Trying these things did not work.


----------



## jcalabria

Bluevyper said:


> I tried the myharmony software first, after the 99% thing I thought I would just try the other. Which updates and firmware went through on it. (I'm in the process of resurrecting my harmony one, after I found out the only thing out there is sofabatons now)


Yeah... if you installed the older software second, my experience has been that you will need to uninstall both and then try installing JUST the MyHarmony. I realize that's essentially what your first attempt was, but now there is no going back to it once the 7.x software gets installed on top of it. Once reinstalled, reboot the computer before you try updating the remote. After that it's probably just normal/typical USB troubleshooting if it doesn't work.


----------



## Rich 63

jcalabria said:


> There is no "wrong one" with a Harmony One... either version should work just fine at your own discretion. All of my Ones exist in both versions of the software. They don't share the same database, but either is capable of configuring a One. I keep the accounts in the 7.7 software just to serve as configuration backups.


I did not know that. I had a one until my daughter stepped on it. The I got the ultimate one hub base. I did not know there was a transition unit.


----------



## Bluevyper

jcalabria said:


> Yeah... if you installed the older software second, my experience has been that you will need to uninstall both and then try installing JUST the MyHarmony. I realize that's essentially what your first attempt was, but now there is no going back to it once the 7.x software gets installed on top of it. Once reinstalled, reboot the computer before you try updating the remote. After that it's probably just normal/typical USB troubleshooting if it doesn't work.


Ok I got the myharmony software working!  Pretty happy about this ty!, I don't see any options in this software for software/firmware updates, am I missing something?


----------



## jcalabria

Bluevyper said:


> Ok I got the myharmony software working!  Pretty happy about this ty!, I don't see any options in this software for software/firmware updates, am I missing something?


Firmware updates for the remote occur as an automatic part of the remote's sync process. They will not happen every time you sync the remote because the firmware updates do not occur very often... the One has been a stable product for a long time now.


----------



## Bluevyper

Is there any way to change the activity icons? I managed to set up a netflix button which looks nice on there, but my prime video is generic.


----------



## pfeffer777

Pretty sure these things have been discussed here, but need some pointers/links. I use a Harmony One and initially set it up 12 years ago and made some adjustments along the way. Now I've made major changes to my HT and would like to re-work the Harmony so I can start TV, Roku (for streaming), PS3 (Blu-ray, DVD player) and media player. Since it's been so long (and the Harmony One is no longer sold), I'm not sure how to do it. Is everything I need on the Logitech site? Do I still hook up the remote via USB and create/control activities that way. Is there an app I need to download and use now? Basic stuff, but I'm not sure how to proceed. Thx very much!


----------



## mdavej

Harmony One can't control bluetooth devices like PS3 without an IR converter. It can control all Roku models except the stick. Yes you need to connect and download the app. Good luck.


----------



## pfeffer777

mdavej said:


> Harmony One can't control bluetooth devices like PS3 without an IR converter. It can control all Roku models except the stick. Yes you need to connect and download the app. Good luck.


I knew that about the PS3 when I first got it years ago, got a converter and it already works. Same for the Roku. My problem is that the activities got messed up with the new "smart" TV. So I need to revise my activities...but it's been so many years I'm in the dark. Everything I need will be on the Logitech site?


----------



## mdavej

If you remember your login, yes it will be. Otherwise you’ll have to start from scratch. Not a big deal since you need to redo lots of stuff anyway.


----------



## pfeffer777

mdavej said:


> If you remember your login, yes it will be. Otherwise you’ll have to start from scratch. Not a big deal since you need to redo lots of stuff anyway.


I did have to start from scratch. TV activity is fine. Roku activity works, but the "reverse to previous screen" does not function properly. Previously the "reverse" (or go back) button did that. Now I have to go thru multiple "left" and "up" presses to get there. Maybe I can go back and do a "button assignment." Also the PS3 IR is not working. Mine is not the Logitech IR one (now discontinued) but a Nyko usb with remote. Previously I could control this with the Harmony, but now I can't...not sure why. The PS3 activity goes to the right HDMI connection and sets up sound properly, but after that I have to use the game controller to navigate the screen. Have to play with that... I'd love to get control of it via the Harmony.


----------



## tightrope

Hi, I'm still using the old 7.7 software to manage my One remotes. I never had any configuration problems, but I now realize that the myharmony application is more recent, is there any reason I should install it, or should I continue using the 7.7 version?


----------



## jcalabria

tightrope said:


> Hi, I'm still using the old 7.7 software to manage my One remotes. I never had any configuration problems, but I now realize that the myharmony application is more recent, is there any reason I should install it, or should I continue using the 7.7 version?


If you're mostly configured and only making minor tweaks, I wouldn't bother changing over your account(s) to MyHarmony. Nothing really changes capability-wise. To me the bigger pluses of MyHarmony are easier button customization (especially if you have a large number of touch/soft buttons) and the ability to have more than one remote in an account (as opposed to the old software needing a unique login for each remote). The One is really the only remote model that you have a free choice of software to use, although 650s/700s can also still use the old software under certain "grandfathered" conditions.

If you do decide to switch over (which _I_ would if you were programming a remote from scratch or making major changes), you do get the option of partially copying your old settings over to MyHarmony... but it's the easy stuff like basic device and activity setups that copy over... the time consuming button customizations do not copy over and have to be redone in MyHarmony.

Over time, I've switched all of my remotes over to MyHarmony, but I've left the old accounts intact as some form of backup, which is now mostly out of date and of little value. This is amplified even more by the fact that I've replaced all except one of my Ones, 650s and 700s with Hub remotes, which require the MyHarmony anyway.


----------

